#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-24
<windkids> 我发现＃Ubuntu的荃湾
<tiejohn> :-D
<iFvwm> 坐标的地图不行了。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<iFvwm> cfy: .
<Pwnna> Relaed: ...
<Galaxy> what::
<Galaxy> none??????????
<Use-Firefox> ls
<cfy> perl
<Kandu> http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/23/0814237
<cfy> Kandu: 一直用不来的路过....
<Kandu> cfy: 我只是覺得很開心
<Kandu> 一直都不管，現在總算管點事兒
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<Galaxy> 问个问题 ，传递给main函数的参数，打印出来却不是这个数，为什么，例如，给argc的参数为1，打印出来为0
<Galaxy> 问个问题 ，传递给main函数的参数，打印出来却不是这个数，为什么，例如，给argc的参数为1，打印出来为0.0696672
<xuanbin> 硬盘有了坏扇区，有办法吗
<ofan> main的参数是系统传的
<Galaxy> ofan+++ 为什么会是系统呢，我用过很多，直接给main传参数的
<ofan> Galaxy: 程序接受参数 传给main
<xuanbin> 全是高手
<Galaxy> ofan+++ 那有什么区别么
<ofan> Galaxy: 什么什么区别
<Kandu> Galaxy: 啥語言
<Galaxy> C，gcc
<Kandu> Galaxy: 貼源碼
<Galaxy> #include <stdio.h>
<Galaxy> int main(double argc)
<Galaxy> {
<Galaxy> double result;
<Galaxy> printf("argc=%lf",argc);
<Galaxy> return 0;
<Galaxy> 打印的结果却是－1.562244
<cfy> ?
<cfy> 额
<cfy> double?
<cfy> 标准规定int和char **
<Galaxy> cfy+++ int也不行，
<ofan> Galaxy: int main(int argc,char** argv)
<Galaxy> 定义int时，传递参数1，输出为0
<Galaxy> ofan+++ 我明白
<ofan> Galaxy: 我不明白..
<cfy> nt main(int argc, char *argv[]) { /* ... */ }
<cfy> int main(int argc, char *argv[]) { /* ... */ }
<cfy> Galaxy: 你只能这样写
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1208501
<cfy> Galaxy: 看上面这个
<Galaxy> cfy+++ 那也不对
<Galaxy> cfy+++ 请看下面这个例 子
<cfy> Galaxy: 我不懂你的意思.你看看我的
<Galaxy> int main(int argc)
<Galaxy> {
<Galaxy> double result;
<Galaxy> printf("argc=%d",argc);
<Galaxy> return 0;
<Galaxy> 结果输出为2
<cfy> 怎么了?
<cfy> 废话
<cfy> argc是参数个数
<cfy> 你给一个参数当然是二
<cfy> 1是自己程序的名字
<Galaxy> cfy+++ y忘了，
<cfy> Galaxy: :)
<Galaxy> cfy+++ y》》》》》》
<cfy> ?
<Galaxy> cfy+++ y抱歉
<cfy> Galaxy: :)没事呢
<kcg> 请问有没有高手懂在10.10 里用TP-Link TL-WN821N usb 无线上网？我的usb无线是v3 （第三版）的， 但10.10 好像用不到 :(
<derekyangdk> a
<ofan> usb的无线 都需要驱动吧
<kcg> 倒不一定特意去装，旧的usb无线可以即插即用的
<kcg> 但我也不太懂,这个是新买的:(
<ofan> 新的一般需要驱动
<kcg> 请问怎样去装？
<ofan> 看了下tp-link官网 貌似没linux的驱动下载
<Galaxy> kcg+++ 电信的linux无线驱动发布了呢，你可以去电信官网看下
<Galaxy> kcg+++ 中国电信
<kcg> Galaxy，请问有没有网址？
<Galaxy> kcg+++ 昨天还看到了，分什么中兴华为几个版 ，没保存网址
<ofan> kcg: 兼容linux的usb无线网卡 貌似不多 http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<^k^> ⇪ title: USB - Linux Wireless
<ofan> kcg: ar9170TP-LinkTL-WN821N v2  发现个v2的
<kcg> ofan, 那能用在v3上吗？
<knownbad> lsusb确认下device id.
<ofan> kcg: 这不清楚额.. 可以试试，或者去资讯下tp-link客服？
<kcg> knownbad, 现在有点困难，因为ubuntu上不了网，我用windows mirc 上来的 lol
<kcg> Galaxy, 如你所说，我看到中兴的，但没看到TP-link?
<knownbad> 那是困难了点。
<kcg> knownbad, 之前看过，晶片好像是atheros AR9175, v2 的firmware是AR9170？
<ofan> kcg: v2 driver是ar9170
<kcg> ofan, 那是会有很大的区别吗？ 对不起，我不很懂firmware的东西
<ofan> kcg: 我也不太懂，看样应该可以
<kcg> 我想如果我有很多时间，应该可以学一下怎样写这些驱动 lol
<knownbad> kernel 里没 ar9175.  得外建。
<ofan> 确实 没查到ar9175
<kcg> knownbad, 你知道怎样外建吗？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 汇编里有 位运算么
<knownbad> 正搜寻着。
<desksong> 一个shell脚本，是截图并上传到网上的，在终端直接运行也可以，做成启动器点击也可以，但是绑定快捷键的时候，按了我设定的快捷键后，就没有截图那一步了，求帮忙看一下哪里有问题
<desksong> 程序在这里 http://code.bulix.org/h6a0ew-79289
<knownbad> 要不试试ndiswrapper?
<kcg> 是哪个wrap windows 驱动过来的程式？
<knownbad> 是啊
<knownbad> 9175 新了点，有些难度
<kcg> 我也不想是这样新的，哈哈
<kcg> 买的时候没习惯想起兼容
<knownbad> 试过 ath9k 的驱动没？
<desksong> 各位聊天的帮我看一下嘛
<kcg> 没有
<desksong> 快捷键绑定是参考这里的 http://linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Setting_Key_Bindings_in_GNOME
<^k^> ⇪ title: Setting Key Bindings in GNOME - LXF Wiki
<kcg> 有这样通用的驱动吗？
<iFvwm> desksong: gnome的快捷键嘛
<iFvwm> 命令和热键，分开设置的。
<iFvwm> 用compiz的热键多好
<jyf1987> BuyVM 年付15美元 128M 15G 500G Fremont He.net再次有货
<desksong> iFvwm: 我设置是没有问题的，
<desksong> 分别设置在global_keybindings  和 keybinding_commands
<kcg> knownbad, 网站上没有支持俺的9175chipset :(
<iFvwm> 没作用？ desksong
<desksong> iFvwm: 运行了，但是不运行scrot 截图那些命令 直接就跳转到 notifyosd了
<desksong> http://code.bulix.org/h6a0ew-79289
<knownbad> 看了看去只有 ar9170 和 carl9170 的驱动。
<iFvwm> scrot的，那通常要延时一下，才能获取X的。
<kcg> 那我试一下ndswrapper
<kcg> 谢谢你们！
<knownbad> 拿回去换的旧版的吧。
<kcg> 哈哈,也是一个办法
<desksong> iFvwm: 哦？有无解决办法？或者替换一个截图工具？主要是截图后自动上传到网上，上传完毕弹出一个提示
<iFvwm> 论坛有
<iFvwm> 至少metacity compiz xfwm下都热键正常
<knownbad> 咦迟了些，有个 ath9k_htc。
<lenage> hi
<^k^> lenage, 好  11:02 
<lenage> ubuntu   3G的无线网卡  不能链接有没有解决办法
<xuanbin> 有没有人能帮助我一下
<lenage> ^k^是机器人？
<freeflying> xuanbin: 有问题你就直接问
<freeflying> xuanbin: 或者发到邮件列表
<cfy> iFvwm: 我晕...刚才死掉了....
<iFvwm> 那恭喜下
<xuanbin> 哦，我的硬盘smart报告有了2个坏扇区了，有办法修复吗，我的硬盘上只有这个系统
<knownbad> lenage: 先确认下 device id 再搜寻有没驱动软件。
<lenage> 嗯  21f5:1000
<iFvwm> freeflying: 你的9.99的植物。是不是5个授权的版本啊。给我同步下不。
<lenage> 没切换之前
<lenage> modswitch切换之后是   21f5:2008
<freeflying> iFvwm: 不知道啊，应该是吧，咋给你同步呢
<iFvwm> 可以传ipa文件的吧。 freeflying
<lenage> 这个是我在  虚拟机下联网得到的
<freeflying> iFvwm: 显然不能啊
<lenage> 但是 ubuntu下始终切换不过来
<iFvwm> 5个授权，不会是说帐号相同的情况下吧。额。否则就没意义了
<lenage> 只能先上虚拟机   然后 用wvdial拨号  nm-applet还不能拨号
<cfy> iFvwm: 当然是帐号咯
<iFvwm> 那我可以和 freeflying 同用一个帐号。
<iFvwm> 一个人2台设备而已嘛
<knownbad> lenage: 华为 616？
<freeflying> iFvwm: fuck, 上面有我信用卡绑定的啊
<iFvwm> freeflying: 嗯。我就是看中这点啊。 呵呵。
<iFvwm> 其实，我也绑定了，买了一个flight xxx的游戏
<freeflying> iFvwm: 你太邪恶了
<iFvwm> 0_0
<freeflying> iFvwm: 关注 weiphone, 经常会有游戏限时免费
<xuanbin> 没人知道吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，ps -ef机子上面有 tomcat6 / 7都启动，netstat 端口只有 8080
<iFvwm> 额。都是游戏测试期，才免费吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 我也看到那只猫了....
<xuanbin> 有人能帮我吗
<iFvwm> cfy: 是吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个崽崽会玩的?!
<^k^> xuanbin, ....  11:09 
<iFvwm> 小孩子都喜欢。
<jinghua> ifvwm　用上iphone了？
<cfy> iFvwm: 估计不能ipa传的
<iFvwm> jinghua: 不是。手机我喜欢便宜的
<cfy> iFvwm: 人家挂在网上的都是处理过的
<iFvwm> cfy: 那猫是免费的
<knownbad> xuanbin: 可以修。
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯
<iFvwm> 下载慢啊
<iIlL10oO> xuanbin: 把那2个扇区前后100MB 分区掉,不要使用.
<xuanbin> 教教我方法，我很菜
<iFvwm> 我下了C&C
<knownbad> xuanbin: 看不看英文？
<iFvwm> jinghua: 回家了不。就几天了
<xuanbin> 我现在只有ubuntu一个系统，还没查到是哪个位置的，有没有记录文件
<jinghua> 星期四回家。
<iFvwm> 哦。那时间还充足啊
<iFvwm> 10天左右
<xuanbin> 本想用PE查的，可是已经认不到硬盘了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 回家没
<knownbad> xuanbin: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/badblockhowto.html
<knownbad> 啊，硬盘不见了？
<xuanbin> windows下看不到硬盘
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我回家就上不了网了
<xuanbin> 我曾经用badblocks查看，却说没有发现坏扇区
<iFvwm> lerosua: 有城市ap吧。
<knownbad> 但 ubuntu 下没问题？
<iFvwm> 没道理啊
<cfy> xuanbin: 分区标坏了,估计pe就看不到
<knownbad> 哦，分区是 partition?
<xuanbin> 哦，我是u盘安装的系统，EPC
<lenage> knownbad:不是华为  也不是中兴的
<iFvwm> epc带硬盘的版本？
<freeflying> iFvwm: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133090.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 11.04 进一步增强对 iPhone 应用程序文档管理支持_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<xuanbin> 那就是说修复分区表在PE下就能看到了是吧
<knownbad> lenage: 我放弃
<lenage> knownbad:等我给你找型号
<lenage> knownbad: http://www.strongrising.com/pro_show.asp?class_id=58&id=83
<lenage> 这款
<iFvwm> freeflying: 就是攒掇我升级到1104嘛。
<iFvwm> 这要下决心的。
<iFvwm> 酝酿下先
<lenage>  knownbad: 我折腾了好久，拨上去过一次  后来就再没有机会上去了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<knownbad> 资料不多，好像类似华为。
<xuanbin> 我先试试修复分区表，谢谢大家指点
<knownbad> 确认下没 badblock.
<knownbad> 应有原产的软件可以测试。
<iFvwm> 我还是要去买一个可以装lin的。 cfy
<iFvwm> 至少自由很多
<knownbad> lenage: 我以前搞过，只能插入后看 dmesg.
<cfy> iFvwm: 装linux?
<cfy> iFvwm: 路由?你不有一个?
<iFvwm> 是啊。
<iFvwm> 平板
<cfy> o
<knownbad> 现在没有了。 忘了一大半。
<knownbad> lenage: 插入后 /dev/ttyUSB* 有没上？
<lenage> knownbad:  没
<lenage> knownbad:OK， 我插入之后看看 dmesg
<knownbad> dmesg 有没说些什么？
<knownbad> 可能需要前戏吧。
<lenage> knownbad:usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<lenage> [ 2745.370175] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<lenage> [ 2745.370330] scsi6 : usb-storage 6-1:1.0
<lenage> [ 2745.370459] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
<lenage> [ 2745.370462] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<lenage> [ 2746.377361] scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            CDROM    StrongRising.CO  2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<^k^> lenage:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<knownbad> 小小点
<knownbad> 太迟了。
<roylez> w
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<knownbad> lenage: 得 pastebin.
<Kandu> jyf1987: 開始沒，後來386的時候加了。專門添加位運算指令，intel 真是蛋疼到極點
<lenage> knownbad: ？pastebin？
<iFvwm> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4364042412 cfy
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 为何蛋疼 有这个不是很好么
<lenage> knownbad: 看网上说    udev写rules能搞定，但我试过  没效果阿
<xuanbin> 是badblocks
<xuanbin> 你再试试
<knownbad> lenage: 应该可以，我以前也得这么。
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以linux?
<iFvwm> lerosua: rf是不是出了平板。还有型号的
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133108.htm
<iFvwm> cfy: 国外一个公司，就是用这，支持3系统。
<knownbad> 原因是你的 device id, udev 不认得。
<lerosua> iFvwm: 我咋不知道这事
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 阿炳
<iFvwm> lerosua: 我搜索到的
<Kandu> Galaxy: 你定義 double argc 也可以用。只是 double 是 8字節，實際上輸出的時候就 低位 argc 和 高位 argv[0] 合起來當作一個 double 數字
<iFvwm> oem贴牌？
<cfy> iFvwm: o
<lerosua> iFvwm: 过期的消息吧
<lenage> knownbad: 嗯， 那我自己写规则，然后  插入的时候 运行modswitch么？
<iFvwm> 。。
<Kandu> Galaxy: 沒意義 :) ，因為 argv[0] 這個指針，這個地址是不可預知的
<iFvwm> http://linux.cn/home/space-2-do-thread-id-3624.html lerosua
<^k^> ⇪ title: 袁萌：红旗MeeGo中文版平板电脑问世 - 杂谈 - 非技术 - 话题 - DeadFire - Linux中国
<Kandu> jyf1987: 自己多寫寫，多體會
<knownbad> lenage: 只要 udev 认的就会自动化。
<iFvwm> knownbad: 说话这么绝对。
<lenage>  knownbad: 话说我运行  usb_modswitch  切换不过来   设备ID还是  21f5:1000,有个messagecontent我是在网上找的，能发送成功 ，但就是不能拨号
<knownbad> 骗骗他嘛。
<iFvwm> 。
<knownbad> lenage: 切换后就是 ttyUSB 的 ctl 和 data port 的问题了。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 x86汇编的位运算是哪些指令 写几个看看
<iFvwm> 68xx的要不。 jyf1987
<lenage> knownbad: http://code.bulix.org/deo3h0-79290
<knownbad> lenage: 试试用 wvdial 拨接看看？
<lenage> knownbad: 压根就没切换过来
<iFvwm> freeflying: 有推荐的没。装lin的平板
<knownbad> 嗯，还是不成。
<Use-Firefox> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=312781 \e9nd,哪个瞎扯的。
<lenage> knownbad:Cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 危险IP协议：IRC(Internet Relay Chat)
<lenage> knownbad:有个办法就是我先开虚拟机，然后他会自动切换，
<lenage>  knownbad:然后我就可以  用wvdial拨号了
<knownbad> 啊，这么神奇？
<knownbad> xp 的？
<freeflying> iFvwm: moto 的atrix
<freeflying> iFvwm: 可以装ubuntu
<Kandu> jyf1987: bt(變態) 系列 和 bs(鄙視) 系列
<Kandu> jyf1987: 名字都這麼蛋疼
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 挫
<jyf1987> Kandu: bs = bit set   bt等于什么
<Kandu> jyf1987: bs 是 bit scan
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 什么 68xx
<jyf1987> Kandu: 晕
<Kandu> jyf1987: bt 是 bit test
<iFvwm> freeflying: o
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 68k
<jyf1987> iFvwm: moto的处理器？
<iFvwm> motorola
<iFvwm> or freescaler
<freeflying> iFvwm: moto 和 fsl现在1毛钱关系也没了
<jyf1987> freescale黑莓就是用那个的阿
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 那么老的处理器你还忽悠我 额
<jyf1987> 不是和6502一个时代的东西么
<jyf1987> moto当时怎么想的 一个做处理器的跑去做手机
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你写得出来as么
<Galaxy> 谁用了我的名pb
<Kandu> jyf1987: 啥 as?
<jyf1987> Kandu: gnu as阿 做个 as for lua vm的 把汇编吗翻译到lua vm指令去
<jyf1987> 老外还有flash vm的汇编器 额
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不懂
<Kandu> jyf1987: lua 還 vm?
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua这个语言的vm
<xrfang> Kandu: 那个dl的问题fpc方面有没有回音？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 许多脚本语言都是vm型的麻
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒碰過腳本 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你做得出来as这样的工具么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 做不出
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额
<jyf1987> 那你不是还说改了 fasm什么的
<Kandu> jyf1987: as 可是 n 多架構的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那我说错了 就是个汇编器你做得出来么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 那倒行
<jyf1987> Kandu: 想不到你能阿
<NoIE> .exe 文件是 execute 的意思，那么 .bin 文件是什么意思？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 现在写汇编器都是用什么语言？
<lerosua> binary 二进制的意思
<Kandu> jyf1987: 隨便的
<jyf1987> Kandu:  那你用pascal写的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，你用 python 也可以寫個
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去看看 fpc 的 internal assembler
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我见过有人用perl写的6502汇编工具
<jyf1987> Kandu: 给个例子看看
<Kandu> jyf1987: ^
<NoIE> lerosua: 谢谢。
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua vm的寄存器太少了 额
<cfy> roylez: 主席.我发现ipod有个三国杀的游戏.我试试..
<cfy> roylez: 你哪个区的?
<jyf1987> FuckBrainfuck (FBF)  			 					                     - A programming language that compiles to Brainfuck.
<cfy> ...
<jyf1987> 不要恐慌
<cfy> perler不恐慌.....
<jyf1987> 我看得整个bf cc到nn上
<jyf1987> 以后可以随时随地写bf code
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦.我没有cc在nn上
<jyf1987> cfy: 我也没阿 你没看我在qi-hardware的邮件列表里求来着
<jyf1987> 不过我的nn上有as
<ofan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/101268/hidden-features-of-python/102062
<^k^> ⇪ title: Hidden features of Python - Stack Overflow
<cfy> jyf1987: 没看.我不订了.
<jyf1987> cfy: 年轻人就是一阵风
<roylez> cfy: 南蛮入侵
<jyf1987> ofan: well done
<cfy> roylez: 哦.我还在注册.那个要验证的不?我有点不想填真实的身份证和姓名
<ofan> jyf1987: :D
<roylez> cfy: 网上搜身份证号
<cfy> roylez: 我晕...貌似和电脑分开的...
<cfy> roylez: 只有一个新手场和自由服务器.....
<sila> 呼呼
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，gmlive有更新沒？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 没。
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: get me time
<cfy> lerosua: 老大,你运行gmbox有warning这类的提示么?
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 好的，如果有更新，就用那個svn
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/f6bvx/how_much_i_shall_pay_for_illegal_car_park_in/
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 过两天我回家... 可能要明年给你更新
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你就是 永远的毁灭公爵
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 好的，謝謝
<roylez> cfy: ...
<lerosua> cfy: 目前我没运行gmbox 不知道
<cfy> roylez: 我现在web登陆.
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这一等 就是十年阿
<lerosua> jyf1987: hope is good , 他们有希望就是好的。
<cfy> roylez: 发现玩不来....看看帮助
<cfy> roylez: 看别人玩过,不过不知道牌的特性....
<jyf1987> lerosua: 等到他们从青年变成中年 从满头黑发变成聪明绝顶以后 你的release才出来
<cfy> lerosua: 哦?不是你写的么?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 嘛玩意啊
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 沒關係，我可以等，生命是需要浪費在有意義的事情上的
<jyf1987> 而且还是快速预览版 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 已经一部小说废弃了....
<roylez> cfy: 玩多了就熟了
<jyf1987> cfy: 你说lerosua的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天我work from home
<cfy> jyf1987: 没错
<cfy> roylez: 嗯,我玩玩,
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你看 你以为没有人读 可是这里就有一个默默的眼睛注视着你的那个小说
<lerosua> ...
<cfy> 那时还是高考前....
<happyaron> cfy: 有launchpad帐号吗？
<cfy> 现在已经大二了....
<cfy> happyaron: 没有
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ofan: 有launchpad帐号吗？
<jyf1987> lerosua: 你看 你害了一个粉丝的前程 就因为迟迟等不来你的小说更新 结果让他万念俱灰 最后随便找了个大学上了 终日混吃等死
<lerosua> cfy: gmbox 现任开发者是muziget
<cfy> lerosua: 哦.我也没怎么用.
<ofan> happyaron: 有..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 文莱菜场边随便停车被贴的条，21k文莱币
<lerosua> 看来得痛定思痛了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 约合17k美元
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: what?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 文莱靠盗挖贵国石油资源 倒也发了大财 不差钱 这种罚钱是没用的 要学 新加坡搞鞭刑 越是有地位的人越丢不起这个脸
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 文莱收入不高的
<MeaCulpa> 只是物价低而已
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那国外太黑了 挖了石油自己花
<cfy> iIlL10oO: kk
<MeaCulpa> 97号汽油价格为我国93一半
<iIlL10oO> cfy: hi
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 贵国麻 物价自然贵点了
<iIlL10oO> 卖地皮
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我觉得有点...这个罚款，比车都贵了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那就别去取车了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 罚款的目的就是要你命哈
<cfy> roylez: 乱码的?....
<jyf1987> 否则罚你50 你再吐一口 让别人不用找了 怎么行
<roylez> cfy: 什么乱码的？
<cfy> roylez: 聊天
<roylez> cfy: 对，似乎他们近期改版之后就乱码了
<roylez> cfy: hehe
<cn> 哥们 开php5-fpm eaccelerator提示版本不对 怎样搞啊
<cn> 就这样 Rebuild it for your PHP version (5.3.2-1ubuntu4.7ppa5~lucid1)
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133108.htm
<happyaron> 又一个鸡血补丁
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/airplay-video-playback-comes-to-totem/
<^k^> ⇪ title: AirPlay video playback comes to Totem
<Fivesheep> happyaron, 评论是两点... 无知很可怕..
<freeflying> iFvwm: ，爱moto的atrix
<happyaron> Fivesheep: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 斌爺。這個妳試過了嗎？  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/airplay-video-playback-comes-to-totem/
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 电子书是kindle合适还是ipod touch合适？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ kindle
<Fivesheep> 显然是kindle
<Fivesheep> 用过都说好
<happyaron> 哦
<MeaCulpa> cn99 的新闻组葛屁了？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 新闻组这几天都不咋稳定，gmane也常常出错
<Relaed> 大家好
<^k^> Relaed, 好  13:19 
<Relaed> 地铁上信号不错啊。。
<Relaed> 黄陂南路站。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Relaed§ 去到黃帝陵的山陂南邊小路的黃帝站要行三拜九叩之禮
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 你现在搞公司不
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 中国也有不少非炎黄后裔的哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 但是她們也是人族的人，也要拜祭一下爲鎮壓人族氣運而犧牲自由的三皇五帝
<GodKiller> CyrusYzGTt: 又在说教了
<CyrusYzGTt> GodKiller§ ...去把掠奪人族氣運和削弱人族靈魂的西方教和蓋亞等犯人拿來
<rfans> 请教你一个问题，我的笔记本现在开机能开机，但是开机后显示屏上什么也没有，接个台式机的显示屏就能显示，请问这是笔记本的显示屏坏了吗？
<Fivesheep> jyf1987, 搞毛阿.. 苦力一个
<rfans> 请教一个问题，我的笔记本现在开机能开机，但是开机后显示屏上什么也没有，接个台式机的显示屏就能显示，请问这是笔记本的显示屏坏了吗？
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 额 我还指望你开公司 帮我弄个工作签证过去
<Fivesheep> 你给钱我开么 - -
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: en, 用这个的中国人越来越少，国内的孤岛组大多用根本3818中文做组名，唉
<jyf1987> Fivesheep: 当然 你是在协助移民麻
<MeaCulpa> s/根本3818/gb13810
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 国内有qq群
<happyaron> 谁还用这个
<jyf1987> happyaron: 还有xmpp conference
<happyaron> jyf1987: 相比于qq群，数量忽略不计
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: .... 抠抠
<MeaCulpa> 话说国内newsgroup最大的推手一直是微软把
<MeaCulpa> 我记得win98那时候挺火，newsgroup和irc
<jyf1987> newsgroup用outlook么 额
<cfy> roylez: 主席....我终于赢了一次...
<cfy> roylez: 20%胜率.....
<NoIE> 更新管理器提示我安装 nvidia 驱动 270.18.
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
 * cfy ....
<lerosua> 谁是 董曉娟
<roylez> cfy: ..
<cfy> roylez: 刚才又输一局....
<M-sprite> 怎么使用tar的选项来排除目录下的一个子目录，其他全都用tar打包啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> --exclude
<M-sprite> cy
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 我看了man，但是有好多个，我看了有些是tag，或者label，包含某个文件才会被检测到
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 淡淡exclude就可以排除一个目录吗
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ --wildcards            use wildcards (default)
<CyrusYzGTt> --wildcards-match-slash
<CyrusYzGTt>                        通配符匹配‘/’(默认对排除操作有效)
<CyrusYzGTt> --wildcards-match-slash  通配符匹配‘/’(默认对排除操作有效)
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 那是放在-cjvf file.ta.bz2 的前面还是后面啊
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ ...前面
<if_else> 各位兄台，svn 如何查看服务端的更新，但是不同步到本地
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ --exclude=PATTERN      排除以 PATTERN 指定的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> --exclude-backups      排除备份和锁文件
<CyrusYzGTt> --exclude-caches       除标识文件本身外，排除包含
<CyrusYzGTt>                        CACHEDIR.TAG 的目录中的内容
<CyrusYzGTt> --exclude-caches-all   排除包含 CACHEDIR.TAG 的目录
<CyrusYzGTt> --exclude-caches-under 排除包含 CACHEDIR.TAG
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 命令是这样的吗，tar --exclude --wildcards-match-slash / -cjvf file.tar.bz2
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 不是，
<M-sprite> cy
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ http://fpaste.org/FJpB/
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 额，那是怎么样的？
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 比如排除ee tar --exclude=/home/fuckee/ee/eeexclude -cjvf
<sunningv> :-$呱。
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 明白
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 我的格式有點不對，自己摸索
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 天天见你在网上
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，本人是懶惰的農民工，所以腦袋很清閒，
<microcai> h
<microcai> hi
<microcai> 有人在么？
<^k^> microcai, 好  15:00 
<windkids> 你好。
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  15:02 
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你又屁股痒了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 什麼事？我又沒跟妳說話，是不是想找面首了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 告訴妳，我不理你
<iIlL10oO> 告诉你,我也不理你
<Kandu> if_else: svn log -r HEAD 應該可以吧，詳細點的話把 log 換 diff
<windkids> 沉闷
<CyrusYzGTt> 量子表示很糾纏
<windkids> 非誠勿擾
<CyrusYzGTt> 非誠勿擾2
<windkids> 什么出来的另外两个。
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: chown and chmod command run error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/557544/
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 看看 tar help有沒有 關於權限的
<windkids> 没有sudo
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 看了关于exclude的，没看全部，tar还有权限选项吗，我这里没有使用tar，就是简单的从/usr/share/font里复制出来的
<M-sprite> windkids: 有sudo，要不然也无法执行啊，
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ ....那就 cp -rp 再試一次
<happyaron> M-sprite: chmod +x comic
<M-sprite> happyaron: 进入目录需要x的执行权限吗？
<happyaron> M-sprite: 当然
<M-sprite> 我连comic/这个目录都进入不了，这个目录还是自己mkdir的，很纠结权限问题
<M-sprite> happyaron: 可以了，神了，目录不是当作文件对待么，只要有读写权限应该是可以进的吧
<windkids> sudo find . -type d | xargs sudo chmod 777 ?
<M-sprite> 以前在黑客大曝光上看过一点，说当某一个目录对others有读写权限，就可以提权啥的
<M-sprite> windkids: 777后面的？是必须加的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 用chown -R M-sprite.M-sprite comic && chmod -R +x comic
<windkids> 我无法到达。
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: comic目录下的字体文件，应该不许要加x权限把，不安全的
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ 用chown -R M-sprite.M-sprite comic && chmod -R +r comic
<M-sprite> 对了，有没有修改现成字体的软件啊
<CyrusYzGTt> M-sprite§ fontforge
<M-sprite> CyrusYzGTt: 谢了
<M-sprite> 权限问题解决，就是那个chmod u+x comic/ ;因为目录没有x权限，导致无法到达下级文件或者目录，虽然ls -l comic/kk.ttf 可以看到执行后的权限，但是还是无法进入和读取
<windkids> 我爱戴尔
<jyf1987> 为何我用 static方式设置ip在ubuntu下都没用呢
<jyf1987> 非得dhcp搞来的才行
<ofan> 路由器要添加静态ip绑定吧
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 曾经nm的bug。换wicd可以。现在不知道情况，看rp
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 用 ifconfig 来声明ip 不会给路由发什么信息么？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我是 1004 这个bug从904我上家公司的时候就在 真是火大
<iFvwm> 这复杂了，不知道如何内部操作的。
<jyf1987> ubuntu专门坑我们这种不用他图形工具的人
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 原理你难道不知道？
<redmorning> 用cheese拍的视频都是卡片，有没有其他软件？
<iFvwm> 不知道，不是it
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> redmorning: ffmpeg mencoder
<redmorning> iFvwm: 有操作简单一些的吗？
<iFvwm> 没。。。熟悉了，就简单了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这问题如何解决？ 额
<jyf1987> 上网出问题 比其他问题影响都大
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不知道。
<jyf1987> 那候总怎么说？
<iFvwm> 候总要你买mac机。
 * CyrusYzGTt 欣然老師在嗎》
<jyf1987> 不可能吧 mac没有全球限量版阿 体现不出尊贵拉
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @lihchi RT @happyvag: 学习英文单词，发现itch是“痒”的意思，于是刹那间豁然开朗，我明白bitch的真正含义了。
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你可以定制一个黄金外壳的
<cnpuppy_4b7677> .
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这个太招摇了 我要定制个高碳钢外壳的
<iFvwm> 液压键盘，可支撑黄金按键的重量
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 大家好阿
<jyf1987> 什么是液压键盘？ 我没见过世面 斌爷给解释下？
<^k^> cnpuppy_4b7677, 好  16:02 
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是有錢淫啊，，特別是那個斌爺
<iFvwm> 懂液压了，就明白了。
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 大家都是中国的么
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 恩？
<ofan> no
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 那你是哪的
<jyf1987> 美科学家首次成功将思想植入猴脑 "盗梦空间"恐成真
<ofan> mars
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是量子泡沫
<cnpuppy_4b7677> .
<ssss> :p
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @na_sheishei RT @noelva: 			 中组部应该下文件，女共产党员嫁美国人、日本人、台湾人，以及其他对华不友好的国家地区，要组织脱掉她们的党员身份，以免让世界各反华势力趁机操共产党。
<cnpuppy_4b7677> ...
<onshoestring> 1987 呵呵
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 大加用的都是什么系统哦咖
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 妳被gfw包圍了，請禁止發表此類信息，以免人間蒸發
<cnpuppy_4b7677> .
<ofan> cnpuppy_4b7677: archlinux 和 ubuntu
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: jc叔叔都没发话呢
<CyrusYzGTt> s/gfw/game for windows/
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我在當惡霸呢，這些是惡霸的臺詞
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @danjx RT @yangpigui: 当年经历过四行仓库保卫战，最后一位“八百壮士”杨根奎，找到金堂县相关部门希望落实自己的养老金问题，得到的答复是：“那你只有去台湾找国民党给你落实政策。”http://is.gd/8kVTAR
<CyrusYzGTt> 徐篌
<jyf1987> 来点轻松的
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @Masranz RT @xie107: 心形符号被普遍认为是源自心脏。然而有专家认为，心形符号是由性交时男性眼中所见女性的臀部形状演化而来----------来自TBBT
<cnpuppy_4b7677> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 上一條關於四行仓库保卫战的說明當今天朝沒有繼承合法地位，也不負歷史責任
<cnpuppy_4b7677> ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> jyf1987§ 上一條關於四行仓库保卫战的說明當今天朝沒有繼承合法地位，也不負歷史責任中的民族責任
<jyf1987> CyrusYzGTt: 你倒是真会想
<jyf1987> 对了 刚刚成功推广了一个同事用ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 許深喉
<CyrusYzGTt> 徐割喉
<cnpuppy_4b7677> wo tu ran da bu liao zi le ...
<CyrusYzGTt> cnpuppy_4b7677§ yum install ibus-qt ibus-gtk2 ibus-gtk3
<jyf1987> cnpuppy_4b7677: 按下 shift键再试试
<cnpuppy_4b7677> yi yang de .
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyf1987> cnpuppy_4b7677: 那就 ctrl + space两次
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 哦 好了
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 一次就好了
<jyf1987> 恩
<cnpuppy_4b7677> ubuntu和Kubuntu有什么区别
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 我用的是Puppy
<onshoestring> gnome kde
<_xiaoMo> cnpuppy_4b7677: kubuntu kde\
<ssss> С°Å±È
<^k^> ssss:say 小芭比 in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<jyf1987> 额 puppy好久不用了
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 雨林木风也有个linux
<cnpuppy_4b7677> 那个你们觉得怎么样
<klose> cnpuppy_4b7677: 没试过
<jyf1987> 看好
 * jyf1987 祝玉林木风永远健康
<klose> cnpuppy_4b7677: 当你可以不用依靠系统自带的工具安装软件，配置系统的时候，其实神马版本都是浮云
<windkids> 不，我不能
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:15:16)
<CyrusYzGTt> 對，就像我的集合了debian和fedora+BLFS一樣
<CyrusYzGTt> 統稱GNU/Linux
<iFvwm> 大便的
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就 (GNU+nonGNU)/Linux
<iFvwm> d҈e҈b҈i҈a҈n҈
<GPLfeng> :-D
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来贴图了。
<CyrusYzGTt> EEEEE  EEEEE
<CyrusYzGTt> E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> EEEE   EEEE
<CyrusYzGTt> E      E
<CyrusYzGTt> E      E
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:...,谁说话这么快,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iFvwm> 迟早+b。 lol
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/134110
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你用啥发行版
<iFvwm> 牛皮发行版
<GPLfeng> 。。
<eMuler> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<^k^> eMuler:say 大家好 in GBK ? We use UTF-8 !
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 这bot的语法不对吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/134111
<iFvwm> 而且，应该用原版的中文乱码，回应对方。详细说明编码。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 是不是好难作出的效果
<iFvwm> 你个死处男。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 啥事？
<iFvwm> 又扯
<iFvwm> 装
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 什么牛皮发行版
<iFvwm> 又分2个精神说话
<iFvwm> 下班
<jyf1987> 额 那又不是我马甲 真是
<CyrusYzGTt> http://imagebin.org/134113
<roylez> iFvwm: .
<roylez> iFvwm: 一天到晚你就知道下班
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有職業精神的ee，下班去了
<myke1> 请问
<myke1> movl U_P$PROGRAM_TF1, %eax
<myke1> xorl $1, %eax
<myke1> movl %eax, U_P$PROGRAM_TF1
<myke1> å¿«
<myke1> 还是
<myke1> movb U_P$PROGRAM_TF2, %al
<myke1> test %al, %al
<myke1> seteb U_P$PROGRAM_TF2
<myke1> å¿«?
<myke1> cfy: HI
<cfy> myke1: assemble?
<myke1> cfy: at&t assemble
<myke1> cfy: 我最近一直是用xor 1实现boolean变量的取反的，看了下fpc的实现是用seteb，不知道哪个更快
<cfy> myke1: 我目前最多关心到算法的速度.其他不关心
<jyf1987> 郁闷 刚才用lpr打印一个html文件 居然把源码打印了
<myke1> cfy: 实用价值也很关键啊，像Fibnacci堆这种
<myke1> Kandu: xor 1快还是boolean变量not快?
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<M-sprite> 谁有comic族的字体，类似少女字体的那种，找来找取找不到好的，都是显示会互相重叠的。
<MeaCulpa> myke1: xor 电路要一个与一个非了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 是么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 貌似是最早教科书上这么写的，电路有没有xor门...只有与，或，非门
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你就是教条害人了 以前cpu里还没有图形核心呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 大概吧...
<Kandu> myke1: 當然 xor 1 快，不過這沒意義
<Kandu> myke1:
<jyf1987> Kandu: 为何xor 1快
<Kandu> jyf1987: booelean 的 not 先 cmp [val] ,0 然後 jz a 然後 mov [val],0 然後 jmp ctn 然後 a: mov [val],1 然後 ctn:
<Kandu> jyf1987: xor 就一條指令
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你說哪個快
<randy_> M-sprite, 那个字体本身缺码
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不過 xor 1 根本達不到 not boolean值 的效果，沒意義的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 原来如此
<randy_> 我们关心实体电路干什么，虚电路能搞好就不错了
<M-sprite> 谁有comic族的字体，类似少女字体的那种，找来找取找不到好的，都是显示会互相重叠的。
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=315211
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 退学回家了，想学编程，网站之类的，请高手指教方向
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @yezhu: by金翔Kenigen：延安高架上令人无法置信的一幕！巨堵中，我前面一辆黑色的车突然从两侧后门处伸出机翼一样的东西，然后整个车子！腾空而起！向北飞去！天哪！看标志应该是兰博基尼！我不敢相信眼前发生的一切！http://goo.gl/1FKq5
<randy_> M-sprite, 要书吗
<Kandu> myke1: 你關心這個幹什麼，這個優化得再好，也就 n 分之微秒的加速。要能寫出好算法，就是幾十上百“倍”的加速了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那也未必阿 有些基础操作如果能优化一点点 那整个程序都优化出好多来
<happyaron> roylez: 在么？
<happyaron> roylez: 要用别的地址发信，应该怎么办？
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @westmoon RT @wikizhiyu: “美联社援引科索沃战争期间的克罗地亚参谋长多马泽特-罗索将军的话说，中国特工人员在这架战机坠落地点进行搜索，从当地农民手中买走了他们留作纪念品的飞机碎片。”中国007也挺牛逼的。。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，特別內層的是可以這樣優化下
<randy_> happyaron, 有图形吗，究竟是什么问题？
<happyaron> randy_: mutt
<jyf1987> Kandu: 就像cpu的l1 cache 想出这么个点子 提速多明显阿
<randy_> happyaron, 好吧，我没用过这个，我去看一下文档
<happyaron> randy_: 目前Postponed然后文本编辑了。。。但是还是得想咋样才是正确的方法。
<randy_> happyaron, 就是说发件人要换一个？
<happyaron> randy_: yes
<jyf1987> happyaron: 光盘呢 我准备买个小本 要试试
<myke1> Kandu: 不是jz
<myke1> Kandu: fpc编译出来的是seteb
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我手里没有，也没找到机会给你联系。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 那你上次忽悠我说有上百张
<myke1> Kandu: 一个是mov到eax然后xor 1然后mov回去
<myke1> Kandu: 另外一个是movb给al然后test al,al然后seteb过去
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你了解 brainfuck么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不是在我手里，而是在 freeflying 和 Destine 手里。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 候总和悦姐么 算了 我自己刻
<happyaron> jyf1987: 呃，好吧
<randy_> happyaron, 您知道如何设定发件人吗？
<jyf1987> 话说现在ubuntu越来越给力了 装笔记本都不担心无线驱动了
<randy_> jyf1987, 用u 盘吧，环保
<jyf1987> 不过今天我同事装 无线驱动是给力了 但是有线网卡居然没驱动 太挫了
<happyaron> randy_: 就是想知道这个
<jyf1987> randy_: 是用u盘的
<happyaron> randy_: 换另一个 From 地址
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不了解
<jyf1987> 汉字转拼音有什么方便的算法不 还是就映射
<Kandu> myke1: 唔，這是 386 新增的條件字節設置
<Kandu> myke1: 這些指令不熟悉
<Yangtse> 谁能帮忙下载个东西？我打不开这个连接 http://www.multiupload.com/76164L8RMG
<randy_> happyaron, 根据这里 http://www.kreny.com/docs/mutt.htm ，应该是 http://www.kreny.com/docs/mutt.htm
<M-sprite> randy_: 什么书？pdf我有一些
<Yangtse> yangtsesu#gmail.com
<randy_> M-sprite, 不过我都是英文的，很简单，关于高级服务器管理,apress 社的
<windkids> 我害怕的iframe。
<randy_> Yangtse, 对方服务器不存在
<myke1> Kandu: 线段树的一个修改操作的核心代码多次调用，你说应该优化吗？平时养成编写出来代码比较注意优化指令的比较好吧？
<M-sprite> randy_: 英文的，。。。虽然我会一点英文，有多大？
<Yangtse> 中国屏蔽了
<Kandu> myke1: 優化一下，還是 xor 高效，仍然一條，用條件字節，最少3條，非字節 boolean 要4條
<Kandu> myke1: 沒必要
<randy_> M-sprite, 中级678页，高级409
<krfantasy> Yangtse: 用自由门
<jyf1987> M-sprite: 你有啥书？ 把书单列下
<Kandu> myke1: 別做編譯器做的工作 :)
<randy_> Yangtse, 那我翻一下
<M-sprite> randy_: 两个都要了，我的邮箱是numbchild@gmail.com
<M-sprite> randy_: thank you
<myke1> Kandu: 你又没事，有的题目是卡常数的
<randy_> M-sprite, 请等一下
<M-sprite> jyf1987: K&R, sed&awk, linux in nutshell, understand linux kernel, step by step assembly, etc
<jyf1987> M-sprite: 最后那本是x86的？
<jyf1987> 我好像有 额
<M-sprite> jyf1987: a bit of python , Sams teaches you HTMl
<Kandu> myke1: 但是你確定不了編譯器究竟會如何優化
<jyf1987> M-sprite: 额 a byte of py也算么 那 dive into 有没有
<Kandu> myke1: 我是習慣直接嵌匯編，如果實時要求很高
<windkids> 马苏杉奢侈品。
<myke1> Kandu: 环境确定的
<Kandu> cfy: 剛做了個微型 httpd :)   http://125.121.35.93:8000/
<Kandu> myke1: 我覺得，不應該
<windkids> 哦，不。
<windkids> 异常结束
<jyf1987> 现在mips的本好像只有龙芯拿得出手了 郁闷
<windkids> 我很抱歉抱歉迟到了。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那图是你织毛衣织出来的？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯
<Kandu> jyf1987: 厲害吧
<randy_> M-sprite, 请查收
<jyf1987> Kandu: 手套我会织 毛衣带图案的我妈没教我 额
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不过我很怀疑是你机器搞的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 猜對了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 联系到你之前的从业经历 不难判定 我是猜测帝
<Kandu> jyf1987: 在電腦上做好程序，在機器上做的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 用來微軟的字體 :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 怎么这么歪歪斜斜的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這字體就是歪歪斜斜的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 最下面的黑色部分是被機器羅拉拉住，增加拉力的，弄好後還沒拆掉
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你现在不去工厂了 怎么出的图？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 以前做的
<jyf1987> Kandu: o
<Kandu> jyf1987: 廠里偶爾也去
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那他们给你津贴么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒津貼，都不是員工了。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那你去做啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 到這裡看吧，我台機要關機了  http://machinelife.org:8000/
<Kandu> jyf1987: 幫他們弄弄電腦什麼的
 * Kandu af(irc)
<M-sprite> randy_: 收到了，谢谢
<randy_> M-sprite, 看不懂的，用这个邮箱问我
<M-sprite> randy_: 好的，再说个谢谢，:-)，有点不好意思啊
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那都得收费
<randy_> M-sprite, 都是linux党，其实我有可能以后也会像您一样
<zdc> Archlinux 是一种哲学
<windkids> 束
<windkids> 不，我不能。
<windkids> 我有没有资源。
<jyf1987> 我一看到 arch就想到 雅倩
<windkids> 哲学..
<windkids> 但我喜欢宏。
<randy_> jyf1987, 龙芯不是抄袭品？
<windkids> 版权？
<windkids> 我很抱歉。
<windkids> 东京今天非常冷。
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315142
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 备份软件配置的脚本
<sila> ^*^
<huangg> ubuntu 自带openssh?
 * huangg ubuntu 自带openssh?
<jyf1987> randy_: 不好说 我原来以为是抄袭的 但是现在想想看 mips就那么几个指令 也是可以实现的 他们之所以选mips恐怕就是为了实现方便 额
<myke1> jyf1987: 我看到说mipsel只实现了mips的低端指令
<sila_> mipsel是什么东东
<randy_> jyf1987, 主要是说电路设计，指令集是买的
<sila_> 干什么 用的
<jyf1987> randy_: 电路设计也可以买的 这才是关键阿 mips是卖软核的 所以你搞不清麻
<sila_> 你们在讨论什么啊
<jyf1987> 但是我想 这个东西他们那帮人有这个实力做出来的哈
<jyf1987> 没必要去买阿
<randy_> jyf1987, 电路是抄开源的cpu的
<jyf1987> 哦 你说那个
<jyf1987> mips经常拿来教学用 额
<sila_> 有现成的干什么 要自己设计呢
<randy_> jyf1987, 关键是mips有专利
<jyf1987> mips公司说要关注Soc 领域 可是现在arm都超过他们了 额
<jyf1987> 以前还说 arm是低频领域 mips是高频领域 现在完全反过来了
<jyf1987> randy_: 是指令集吧
<randy_> jyf1987, 我决定power 更好
<jyf1987> randy_: 软件成问题呢
<randy_> jyf1987, 我说的就是指令集是买的
<sila_> jyf1987 你说的arm mip是什么东西
<randy_> jyf1987, 软件不是问题，linux,freebsd都有限支持mips
<jyf1987> 恩 管他那么多 我其实不在乎他怎么弄出来 我要的就是个便宜的 好用的处理器而已 我很反感他们大吹特吹 还有崇拜老毛
<jyf1987> 国内另外一家 君正 也是搞mips 他们就从来不隐瞒 额
<jyf1987> 而且很低调
<jyf1987> 市场上也用得多
<jyf1987> 可惜君正的主频太低了
<jyf1987> randy_: 挺少的软件
<randy_> jyf1987, 我是不喜欢共匪用人民税金打民族牌
<sila_> 呵呵 小心被和谐 啊
<jyf1987> randy_: 我就是讨厌打民族牌 管你用谁的钱
<jyf1987> 我倒是喜欢君正
<jyf1987> 要是君正发飙就好了
<randy_> jyf1987, 软件不是问题，用户态的只要更改确认一下数据类型就行了
<randy_> jyf1987, 听说君正用linux不开源？
<sila_> 你们都是牛人  说的我一点都不明白
<jyf1987> randy_: 你想得容易 许多软件都跟结构有关系的 很少有几个ansi c的
<jyf1987> 不过用脚本写的就好办了 只要移植vm就好了
<jyf1987> randy_: 怎么不开源 君正官方都提供linux sdk pdf文档都有
<randy_> jyf1987, 很多软件就是1这样移植的
<jyf1987> randy_: 君正是自己专用的多媒体指令没公布而已 但是他提供api你可以用
<windkids> 是的，我们可以。
<randy_> jyf1987, 关键是不是固件就是二进制
<chbxgexit> 大家好，我刚升级了ubuntu10.04到ubuntu10.10，星期五晚上升级的系统，到现在更新源没更新。以前用10.04时几乎天天有更新的。这是怎么会是？
<windkids> 我会洗澡。
<myke1> chbxgexit: 想经常更新换archlinux
<randy_> jyf1987, 我记得精简指令集不同指令直接比较频率是没有意义的
<sila> myke1 ^_^   又在忽悠人家加入archlinux部队了阿
<randy_> chbxgexit, 哪个源
<cfy> Kandu: 乱码.
<cfy> Kandu: 图片貌似只有一半阿
<jyf1987> randy_: 没有 君正的提供代码的 都进linux源码了 这个你问 xiangfu就知道了
<jyf1987> randy_: 这个当然
<chbxgexit> 我不是那个意思，我觉的我的10.10三天没更新了是不是非lts版本的更新的不是很频繁呀？
<myke1> sila: 要稳定用Debian, 反正不推荐Ubuntu
<randy_> jyf1987, 关键就是这个，固件～
<ofan> .
<chbxgexit> 总是提示没有可用的更新。
<randy_> xiangfu, 对不起，君正的提供代码的 都进linux源码了吗？
<jyf1987> randy_: 都说了提供源码了 你去下最新的kernel看
<xiangfu> randy_: 当然没有。怎么可能 全都进入linux :)
<xiangfu> randy_: 你可以看看君正的代码，你都不会接受 :)
<randy_> xiangfu, 有进一段吗
<randy_> xiangfu, 那jyf1987的话是什么意思？
<cfy> 今天看新闻
<cfy> facebook翻译成'脸谱'
<cfy> 上海某台
<ofan> .
<cfy> 斯坦福学生.
<cfy> 举例.google和facebook
<cfy> ofan: 组织上也这么称呼?
<chbxgexit> 麻烦了，我突然发现我的软件源菜单找不到了。
<cfy> XD
<xiangfu> randy_: 什么话？
<randy_> xiangfu, jyf1987> randy_: 没有 君正的提供代码的 都进linux源码了 这个你问 xiangfu就知道了
<xiangfu> randy_: 我可以确定没有“都进”
<xiangfu> randy_: then he is wrong :)
<ofan> cfy: 很正常吧
<ofan> 翻译的挺合适
<cfy> ofan: 我很少看新闻
<nanjinger> 笔记本选desktop 还是netbook啊?普通的笔记本
<myke1> 翻译成脸谱
<randy_> xiangfu, 打搅了，谢谢您
<xiangfu> randy_: :)
<myke1> 已经很长时间了
<chbxgexit> 谁能回答我的问题，是不是ubuntu10.10不用更新。
<cfy> 跟京剧有关系么?
<caleb-> nanjinger: desktop 一般指的是有机箱的
<nanjinger> 那就是netbook了？
<ofan> cfy: 比 radiohead翻译成 广电总局要好多了。。。
<caleb-> nanjinger: 看需求啊，别人哪能帮你决定
<cfy> nanjinger: note book?
<caleb-> nanjinger: notebook / netbook
<cfy> ofan: 哇塞.....
<myke1> cfy: 只有当批判facebook说是什么西方……势力的时候才不做翻译
<nanjinger> 可是netbook翻译出来是上网本啊
<cfy> nanjinger: 你在哪里选阿?
<caleb-> nanjinger: netbook / notebook 现在区隔不大鸟
<cfy> myke1: 哦.你去掉了_么?太好了.....
<nanjinger> 我是说用哪个版本的ubuntu
<nanjinger> caleb-: 好吧
<caleb-> nanjinger: 一般来说 netbook 体积小屏幕小轻盈，配置较差
<randy_> chbxgexit, 先回答我用的是哪个源，要更新
<chbxgexit> 我的“软件源”选项找不到了，怎么回事？
<caleb-> nanjinger: notebook 一般配置较好但较贵
<chbxgexit> 我就是用的默认的，记得服务器选择台湾的。
<myke1> cfy: 你用什么登陆irc的
<cfy> myke1: erc
<nanjinger> caleb-: 对啊 这个我知道
<nanjinger> 我的是配置好的 贵的 哈哈
<myke1> cfy: 现在我的weechat不允许_悲剧
<cfy> myke1: 很好.继续保持.....
<chbxgexit> rangdy_能回答我吗?
<nanjinger> desktop版的会不会没有笔记本的驱动啊？
<chbxgexit> 急死我了。
<nanjinger> 知道了
<myke1> nanjinger: 当然不会
<cfy> gentoo只有两个版本.....32和64,安装之前
<caleb-> nanjinger: 喔，是要选 ubuntu 版本？
<caleb-> nanjinger: 随你高兴了，差别只在默认界面，可以换的
<caleb-> nanjinger: 两个可以互转，不用重灌
<nanjinger> 我发现了 哈哈 Ubuntu for your desktop and laptop
<cfy> 差别只有use有差别
<cfy> laptop
<nanjinger> desktop也可以用在laptop上
<randy_> chbxgexit, 改用163,然后sudp apt-get update
<chbxgexit> 用什么163？
<myke1> randy_: 不知道为什么Ubuntuer还固守apt-get
<chbxgexit> 163源？
<cfy>  mirrors.163.com
<randy_> myke1, debian用什么
<myke1> randy_: aptitude
<myke1> randy_: 从Lenny开始推荐了
<chbxgexit> randy_，我不知道怎么改，软件源菜单都找不到了，编辑菜单也找不到了。
<randy_> myke1, 这不是一样的吗
<caleb-> myke1: 不然要用啥？
<randy_> chbxgexit, 输入/topic,看看wiki
<caleb-> myke1: lenny -> squeeze 推荐用 apt-get 升级
<myke1> randy_: 内部实现不同
<myke1> caleb-: dist-upgrade还是safe-upgrade?
<randy_> myke1, 不过我听书apttuide的依赖配置文件和别人不一样，反正都是dpkg
<caleb-> myke1: squeeze release note 推荐的
<randy_> 不过我打算头像centos了
<Kandu> cfy: utf8
<myke1> caleb-: 我是下载squeeze的，不知道
<Kandu> cfy: 圖片我就發了大部分
<cfy> Kandu: 图片只有一半?
<Kandu> cfy: httpd 沒寫好
<cfy> Kandu: 越来越nb了呀XD
<myke1> caleb-: 但是看了lenny和其他的官方手册，在什么“软件管理”好像都是aptitude和新立得推荐
<myke1> randy_: 还是看手册吧，www.debian.org
<Kandu> cfy: 輸出緩存那地方還有問題，我明天改，今天累死了
<caleb-> myke1: debian 还推荐 nano 呢
<myke1> caleb-: 我在squeeze转正之前就叛逃了
<redmorning> mencoder -ovc lavc -oac copy tv:// -tv device=/dev/video1 -o a.avi 这是录制视频的命令，怎么让它一边录制，一边实时播放？
 * caleb- 学不会 nano
<Guest56669> caleb-: +1
<cfy> 真是...破网络
<chbxgexit> randy_,我很高兴，我找到“软件源设置”了，10.10不同于以往版本，它的打开在更新管理器里面。但是我不知道菜单编辑项跑哪儿去了。。我无法编辑“应用程序”菜单，也无法编辑“系统”菜单。
<chbxgexit> 记得以前在“应用程序菜单”还是别的菜单里有这个选项，可以编辑菜单的。
<randy_> chbxgexit, 直接打命令多快
<randy_> chbxgexit, 右击菜单
<myke1> caleb-: 但aptitude的确比apt-get好些
<myke1> caleb-: 特别是apt-get autoremove这种功能
<chbxgexit> 这个命令，我不知道。就怕有些方便的东西取消了，就不方便了。我选择linux当然少不了命令。但是大部分设置都是用图形界面解决的。
<myke1> caleb-: 会把要用的也自动remove的，如果用aptitude，自动清理不太会把要的东西弄掉
<myke1> randy_: Ubuntu的设置软件源的有代替方法？
<myke1> randy_: 只知道一个apt-spy好像不太好用
<freeflying> myke1: how come?
<randy_> myke1, 不明白什么意思，是说代理吗》
<myke1> randy_: 软件源测速，然后选择最佳
<myke1> freeflying: ?
<randy_> myke1, ping
<chbxgexit> randy_，这样是出来了。可是这个命令就从菜单里消失了吗？你用10.10版了吗？我还想问你一下，163源是网易公司的软件源阿？不可思议，网易也搞linux？
<freeflying> myke1: apt-get --purge autoremove works pretty well
<myke1> freeflying: 好吧，反正我早就叛离Ubuntu了
<randy_> chbxgexit, 什么意思？是这个命令就从菜单里消失了？我的ubuntu 10.10不在手边
<myke1> randy_: 你要自己写脚本的吧?
<freeflying> myke1: it doesn't matter whether you use ubuntu or not, you shall make sure before you tell others
<myke1> freeflying: 我发生过我的正常东西被删除的情况
<randy_> myke1, 是的
<freeflying> myke1: then why didn't you file a bug?
<chbxgexit> 我的意思是它的快捷方式从菜单里找不到了，没了那个图标了。只有上下文菜单了。
<zdc> myke1: 你投降谁了
<myke1> freeflying: 哦
<myke1> freeflying: 当时不懂
<chbxgexit> 谁正在用10.10，帮忙回答一下，他/她的菜单里有这个“编辑菜单”的命令吗？
<Galaxy> myke1+++ yum更好用，自动清理，autoremove都不要
<zdc> 香稻啄余鹦鹉粒，碧梧栖老凤凰枝
<myke1> Galaxy: yum?
<happyaron> Galaxy: aptitude
<happyaron> Galaxy: yum多年来一直在模仿aptitude, :)
<myke1> freeflying: aptitude 是全新的可菜单操作的包安装工具，和 dselect 类似，但是是针对 APT 从头设计的。从大多数参数来讲，aptitude 完全可以作为 apt-get 的一个兼容的代替品。 参阅 aptitude(1) 和 file:///usr/share/doc/aptitude/README.
<myke1> 一旦开始使用 aptitude，你最好继续使用它，而不是选择其他替代工具。否则你将失去 aptitude 包存的软件安装清单，你就不能享受自动删除多余软件包的功能了。
<freeflying> myke1: whatever
<forensic> dropbox是不是又不能用了？
<myke1> caleb-: randy_ 不管怎样，看下http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch-package.zh-cn.html#s-aptitude
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Reference (version 1) - Debian 软件包管理
<myke1> freeflying: 怎么老是说英文?
<freeflying> myke1: no im atm
<randy_> myke1, 谢谢
<myke1> freeflying: 哦. whatever好像是从句的开头, 我不太清楚有何其他用法
<myke1> randy_: 主要刚才说的好像Debian从现在开始不推荐aptitude一样的……
<freeflying> myke1: are you a student?
<myke1> freeflying: yes
<happyaron> reference 竟然有中文版。。。
<myke1> happyaron: 是根据浏览器设置的
<freeflying> myke1: in high school?
<myke1> freeflying: en
<myke1> freeflying: 听说Ubuntu 10.10把aptitude给t了
<Galaxy> myke1+++ 杯具
<caleb-> freeflying: 谣言吧?
<myke1> randy_: aptitude不能完全代替apt-get, 譬如ports的功能
<caleb-> myke1: 谣言吧?
<caleb-> myke1: ubuntu 本来就只维护 main archive
<myke1> caleb-: 好几个用户，我让它aptitude install, 提示: aptitude未安装
<caleb-> myke1: ubuntu 本来就只维护 main/restricte archive
<caleb-> myke1: 默认不安装而已
<happyaron> myke1: 嗯，我知道，就是第一次看见developer reference的中文版
<myke1> caleb-: 就是说默认安装，我没说清楚
<caleb-> myke1: cannonical 不负责 universe/multiverse 维护，只交给社区
<caleb-> 所以 ubuntu core team 工作量比 debian 小多了
<myke1> caleb-: 10.04应该是默认装上aptitude的，我以前用过aptitude在Ubuntu 10.04
<caleb-> 默认安不安装没啥重要的啊，源里有就好
<randy_> myke1, 知道了
<happyaron> caleb-: core team也不修bug
<happyaron> caleb-: 按照debian的bug importance，感觉低于important的bug在ubuntu没人理。
<caleb-> XD
<myke1> randy_: 你写脚本的问你个问题，如何sort让他按照第二列排序
<randy_> myke1, 不知道
<myke1> randy_: 那么你那个ping怎么排序的
<randy_> myke1, 我是python
<ofan> happyaron: 发现个翻译错误，去哪里报？
<caleb-> ofan: launchpad 就可以了
<ofan> 看到了..
<caleb-> ofan: 如果确定是上游的问题，也可以向上游作者回报
<happyaron> ofan: ^
<happyaron> ofan: 如果是gnome的问题，直接说给我也行。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我猜 happyaron  叫 徐隆榮
<CyrusYzGTt> 我猜 happyaron  叫 徐隆候
<CyrusYzGTt> 自我感覺良好的說
<ofan> happyaron: 直接跟你说吧，coreutils的sort..我这里sort --help中 "-m --merge"这个参数前缺个换行符
 * CyrusYzGTt 太高興了，比較起來最喜歡的discovery終於回到sopcast了，可以看最新的了
 * CyrusYzGTt 在這麼令人興奮的時刻，宣佈不再叫ee小賤人淫娃蕩婦。
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 错
<happyaron> ofan: OK，我看看去。
<happyaron> ofan: 看到了，马上改。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我正在高興有discovery看呢，沒這麼掃興，我說說而已，你難道就想讓我知道妳是誰？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没意思
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ...生氣啦？？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 好吧，歸根曰靜，，，looking newing discoverying nowing
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: 看英雄第一季
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 我也想看，可是貌似不支持ff at linux,,整天看玩一集後說要安裝...dll
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 等待有https鏈接下載 以及 行屍走肉
<iIlL10oO> CyrusYzGTt: vbox + deepin_xp
<iIlL10oO> pplive + ppstream
<iIlL10oO> 有些片子还要 + qqlive
<CyrusYzGTt> iIlL10oO§ 我的機器沒有這種支持能力，雖然我不介意在linux裝wine
<CyrusYzGTt> 等
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是sopcast....好
<GPLfeng> qqlive没广告很给力
<CyrusYzGTt> 有過濾在組件
<happyaron> ofan: 你用的coreutils版本号是多少？
<yazi> quit
<happyaron> ofan: ?
<happyaron> ofan: 从8.6到8.9都修了。
<happyaron> ofan: 要mo的话再ping我
<caleb-> mo / po 自己可以转的
<happyaron> :)
<GPLfeng1> =-O
<M-sprite> 0
<ofan> happyaron: 我的是8.9-1  我倒是无所谓，等下一版吧
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 在不
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 在
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 有更新了？？
<Galaxy> Installed size: 781 k
<Galaxy> 确定吗？[y/N]：y
<Galaxy> 确定吗？[y/N]：y
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt:  <CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 那個sopcast的節目列表就最好能跟網頁的節目列表相同   这个网页的节目列表是指哪个？
<Galaxy> 好奇 怪，为什么要两次确认呢
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 就是 sopcast官網 那個 live channel
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 有地址吗
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 有,等等
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ http://www.sopcast.org/player 不過這個地址貌似是在sopcast for win 下才顯示
 * RavenChan 谁会用mutt?
<Galaxy> RavenChan+++ 我用过
<RavenChan> caleb-, 用“过”。。。。。
<RavenChan> Galaxy, 用“过”
<RavenChan> caleb-, 发错了= =
<RavenChan> Galaxy, mutt能提示新邮件么？
<alvin_rxg> mutt 可以直接接收邮件么？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 可以。。
<alvin_rxg> 哦，我还在用 getmail..
<Galaxy> alvin_rxg+++ 可以
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 用外置工具接受邮件的话，万一你有几万邮件怎么
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ http://www.sopcast.org/player 不過這個地址貌似是在sopcast for win 下才顯示
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 怎么说怎么？
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 噢。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 剛才被斷網了，重新鏈接回來
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 怎么办。。。。getmail可以只接收header么？
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 真没关注过这样的功能……
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我在用mutt+gmail+imap
<adam8157> RavenChan: http://www.adam8157.info/index.php?s=mutt
<RavenChan> adam8157, 怎么让它收到邮件提示我？
<adam8157> RavenChan: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/mutt-filter-notify/
<RavenChan> adam8157, 赞，thx
<adam8157> RavenChan: 有事儿发邮件, 主页上有联系方式, 也有我的mutt配置...这个东西我折腾了好多
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我尽在hooks里面找了= =谁知道这个功能藏在filter里面Orz
<adam8157> RavenChan: :-)
<RavenChan> adam8157, 您该不是把手册全读了吧Orz
<adam8157> RavenChan: 想实现什么功能就去翻一翻, 估计一半是有读过....
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 说起来，那你们这样是不是 mutt 经常开着的了？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 开着扔在某个桌面上。。
<alvin_rxg> -.-  那还不如 cron 个 getmail...
<RavenChan> adam8157, 说起来这个脚本具体要放在哪？~/.mutt行不？
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 这样有邮件就可以立刻去看
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我放到本地的PATH了, 也可以放到你说那, 用绝对地址就好嘛
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 我这边 cron 的是一个含有 getmail 的脚本，内容是先getmail，如果有新邮件， notify 一下
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我常年开在screen里头
<RavenChan> adam8157, 又是一个用screen的= =
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我还没明白screen到底是做什么用的Or
<RavenChan> Orz
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: screen 的初衷貌似是远程登录的时候用的……
<adam8157> RavenChan: 开多个虚拟终端, 而且有个连接的概念, 关掉窗口还在后台跑
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这种功能用不到啊= =
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 确实, ssh的时候开screen可方便了
<alvin_rxg> 本地么，类似的也可以 tiling wm ...
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我终端工具多, 喜欢键盘, 怕万一把窗口关了 - -!
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 我是rxvt开标签。。
<caleb-> tiling 和 screen 不一样滴
<alvin_rxg> 标签很难看……和我现在用的 黑底灰字 的颜色方案配合不好
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 颜色当然是可以改的。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 收文件
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: vte 系列改不了
<RavenChan> alvin_rxg, 用rxvt = =
<caleb-> vte 可以改的，不过要看用哪套 vte
<alvin_rxg> RavenChan: 那货配置麻烦
<caleb-> libvte 有提供 api 的
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: sakura
<caleb-> sakura 支持的东西极少
<alvin_rxg> 但速度快，我就很满意了
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 愿意编译的话推荐用 lilyterm
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: 呃，不了，试过，也不方便
<caleb-> 不过喜欢精简的推荐用 rxvt 系列
 * caleb- 用 vte 是因为想在 POSIX locale 用中文
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<happyaron> gnome-terminal...
<alvin_rxg> gnome-terminal 功能是强大，但速度有点偏慢
<caleb-> gnome-terminal 在一些 WM 里 resize 会出问题
<happyaron> compiz
<caleb-> 而且绑 libgnome, 不在 gnome 里用就会很不爽
 * happyaron is in gnome
<alvin_rxg> gnome 的很多东西，很难脱离 libgnome, gconf ..
 * RavenChan 用着rxvt很满足了
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说你的方法只能发现当前mailbox里面的新邮件？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我的默认是gmail的all mail...
<RavenChan> = =
<adam8157> RavenChan: mutt提到了订阅多个mailbox, 及其新邮件提示, 应该可以改一下提示, 在filter过滤的哪一行显示所有的新邮件数
<adam8157> RavenChan: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/checkmail
<adam8157> RavenChan: 不嫌ugly可以用这个脚本, 几封新邮件, 标题什么的都能显示
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这就脱离mutt了不是= =
<RavenChan> adam8157, 要这么做我就回去用mail-notification
<adam8157> RavenChan: 恩, 所以还是翻手册显示所有滴好些
<happyaron> RavenChan: ...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你用emacs吧
<RavenChan> adam8157, 发现没关系的，这个status_format里面有一个%b number of mailboxes with new mail *
<happyaron> RavenChan: mutt就是个mail reader
<RavenChan> happyaron, emacs的mail怎么样的，支持什么样的功能
<happyaron> RavenChan: 没用过，但是那个操作系统可以满足你这样的要求
<alvin_rxg> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/82534  这不简单多了……
<happyaron> RavenChan: emacs daemon
<adam8157> RavenChan: imap_check_subscribed
<if_else> 那位兄台用 mutt 使用 getmail / maildrop 的，能发我份配置研读吗？谢谢！
<Galaxy> 你要什么，muttrc吗
<RavenChan> happyaron, 额，你是vim还是emacs..
<happyaron> RavenChan: vim
<RavenChan> happyaron, 这样= =
 * RavenChan 我在用vim做编辑器
<happyaron> if_else: https://github.com/happyaron/dotfiles/blob/master/.getmail/getmailrc
<roylez_> happyaron: 密码写在里面没？
<sila> 我的老鼠又不能用了.....
<happyaron> roylez_: 自己看，hoho
<roylez_> happyaron: .netrc
<happyaron> roylez_: 没有。
<sila> gnome状态 栏目 老鼠点了没有用...
<roylez_> if_else: getmail跟maildrop根本就不是一类东西。getmail/fetchmail是一类，procmail/maildrop是一类
 * RavenChan 开启imap_idle,mutt 死了= =
<lenage> usb 6-1: usbfs: process 2078 (usb_modeswitch) did not claim interface 0 before use
<lenage> 3g 无线上网卡   写好udev的rules后
<lenage> 插入显示这个  是神马意思 ？
<lenage> 模式已经切换好了，但是没有生成  ttyUSB*
<lenage> usb_modeswitch[2078]: segfault at 0 ip 00e95ead sp bf9d19f0 error 4 in libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4[e93000+6000]
<lenage> 还有一句这样的错误
<lenage> 求解？
<sila> http://bbs.hualongxiang.com/read.php?tid=7308388  高手看看我的xorg错误日志呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu错误日志 求高手看|谈天说地-化龙巷 - 化龙巷论坛 | 常州人上化龙巷 | 常州第一人气社区 | 全球中文社区百强 | bbs.hualongxiang.com
<sila> 用着用着鼠标就不能用了
<cfy> 靠.....
<cfy> 铁通你能再慢点么....
<sila> cfy 怎么了
<cfy> sila: 什么破网络.....根本不能用......
<cfy> 你敢再慢点么....
<caleb-> 世界上最遥远的距离，不是生与死，而是电信与网通
<cfy> 而是中国网民和google...
<caleb-> cfy: 上 ipv6 就近了
<cfy> caleb-: 现在网络破得更本大不开网页....
<cfy> caleb-: 无论什么网页....
<caleb-> ipv4 central pool 剩一周了
<myke1> sila: 你这贴出来的是老的
<myke1> sila: 把老的log删除
<caleb-> cfy: dsl + 有线电视 + 3G
<caleb-> 唔，再上个光纤吧
<cfy> caleb-: 哎,慢死了....我睡觉去.....
<myke1> sila: 也有可能是gnome的原因
<GPLfeng1> 终于搞定皮筋了不会在调线了
<GPLfeng1> 掉线
<yilian> 我现在下载了支持ADSL用户的xterme，如何替换原来不支持的呢？
<yilian> emule xtreme
<GPLfeng1> xterme也有linux版吗
<GPLfeng1> 在哪里下的
<cfy> happyaron: 死机....
<happyaron> cfy: ?
<cfy> happyaron: btrfs
<cfy> kern.log里没有信息啊.
<yilian> wine
<happyaron> cfy: 看看syslog呢
<cfy> happyaron: syslog没开.....
<GPLfeng1> 晕这个也用wine
<cfy> 不过死了.屏幕上是显示btrfs.....
<happyaron> cfy: 那没办法。
<cfy> 或许我开了autogroup的缘故.....
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs咋呢？我也开autogroup了。
<cfy> happyaron: 37?
<happyaron> cfy: y
<happyaron> 2.6.37-12-generic
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.我也开了一天了.....可能rpwt........
<happyaron> cfy: 从这个patch进ubuntu我就在用了。
<cfy> 我试试38的内核
<yilian> 没办法，不会保存积分啊，只有每次打包转移
<Kandu> happyaron: jfs 的出錯回復很快速 :)  感覺個人用也蠻好的
<happyaron> Kandu: jfs是ibm做数据库用的fs，可靠性咋可能差。
<Kandu> happyaron: 斷了好幾次電了，每次都是幾秒鐘就恢復好了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 我这里btrfs断电也没事。。。
<happyaron> 可能cfy rpwt
<cfy> 准备用38的内核
<cfy> rc-2
<cfy> 等gentoo-sources收入了autogroup我再换.....
<ofan> happyaron: u盘挂载时开sync选项，对速度是不是影响很大？
<cfy> 怎么生成补丁.....
<ofan> diff
<Kandu> diff -Nur old-directory new-directory 應該不錯
<cfy> Kandu: 我其实只想要autogroup那部分
<Kandu> cfy: :) 你去研究代碼吧
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,貌似也就这样.或者找别人弄过的补丁.不过没找到.所以我现在直接用git的了.只有一个脚本没跑起来啥的...
<cfy> Kandu: happyaron: 可能某个操作会死掉,比如pmount sdb1,而sdb1是multi device,马上死
<cfy> 我-j64都没事的.
<caleb-> cfy: 开太多也没啥意义啊
<caleb-> cfy: cpu / I/O 有瓶颈的
 * Kandu 孤陋寡聞了， pmount 和 multi device 都沒聽說過
<cfy> caleb-: 显摆下autogroup的nb嘛XD
<caleb-> XD
<void1> 今天碰到怪事了，家里机器，无线网卡只能在特定的usb口上才能正常使用
<caleb-> void1: usb port 坏了？
<void1> 换个usb口，其余什么都不变，立刻不能用，郁闷死
<cfy> 驱动写得不好?
<void1> caleb-: 只有1个口能用....
<cfy> 难道跟usb的序号有关系?
<cfy> 问kandu
<void1> 但是插优盘什么的都可以
<caleb-> 电压不够？
<void1> caleb-: 好用的是前置的1个usb...后置的2个到不好用...
<cfy> 问专业人士
<cfy> 那些做驱动的.
<cfy> XD
<cfy> 我要么也去搞个帐号远程挂着....
<void1> 真是郁闷，不知道是机器问题，还是什么问题...
<cfy> Kandu: 远程连过去.再irssi不是很慢么...
<caleb-> cfy: 网路不要太糟都不会慢
<caleb-> cfy: irc 频宽很小的
<Kandu> cfy: 慢點無所謂，感覺不出來。只要穩就行
<cfy> Kandu: 好慢啊
<cfy_> so slow......
<Kandu> cfy: 你那 vps 不行吧
<cfy> Kandu: 而且locale都不全...
<Kandu> cfy: 不過我這邊有時候也卡得不行
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是一叶那个?
<Kandu> cfy: diahosting
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 打算以後再買一葉的試試
<cfy> Kandu: 一个月多少钱?
<Kandu> cfy: 6~7百一年
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.一叶的只有你的一半
<void1> 1叶的那个不是蛮好的吗
<cfy> 太卡了...不弄了....
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，所以我打算買一葉的，便宜
<cfy> void1: 便宜嘛
<Kandu> cfy: 這個 vps 買了有點浪費資源了
<cfy> 价钱在那里.....
<void1> 买个vps可以稳定的翻 墙
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,我这个也很浪费....除了帮我解析下115,发个小邮件...每天4封...其他没事干的.....
<void1> 还可以随便放点什么东西
<void1> 就是速度慢了那么一点
<Kandu> cfy: 以後合着買
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,好啊.不过我已经买了一年了.......合买好...不用打理系统.....
<cfy> Kandu: 我还不会搞debian......
<Kandu> cfy: 我會一點點 :)
<cfy> Kandu: XD.一个人做SA,或者轮流....
<cfy> Kandu: 你那个几月份到期?
<ofan> 求合买
<cfy> 组织上?
<cfy> ofan: 组织上没优惠价?XD
<ofan> 个人
<Kandu> cfy: 我的 6/24 到期
<ofan> 木有
<Kandu> cfy: 還有5個月
<cfy> 那危险的.....万一你突然代表组织了XD
<ofan> 不会的
<cfy> Kandu: 我有点忘了.我可能的要10月左右了.....
<ofan> 。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，6月份就搬家到你那兒。計算下費用分配 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 如果你的停了.可以用先用我的.
<cfy> Kandu: 那6-10可以先不用计费.
<cfy> 也没多少钱
<cfy> Kandu: ofan: 既然有三个人了.还买一叶的?
<cfy> ofan: 你现在有没有?
<Kandu> cfy: 你真好啊
<cfy> Kandu: XD.好到10月份.......
<cfy> 或者11月.
<cfy> 我有点忘了....
<ofan> 我的没了
<cfy> ofan: 我给你开个?
<ofan> 一叶的？ 会慢吧
<cfy> ofan: 要开的话,把公匙给我.我这里不密码登陆.随便你咯:)反正不要你钱
<ofan> 想买个配置低的 但必须是西岸的
<ofan> 你开vpn么？
 * cfy 洗漱
<cfy> 不会vpn.........
<ofan> 也罢 掉线严重 burst的
<ofan> 合买的话一定要西岸的
<Kandu> ofan: 那就我這個續費吧
<ofan> Kandu: 你的vps？
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> Kandu: 多少钱啊 一个月
<Kandu> $10
<lainme_> Kandu: 什么配置?
<Kandu> lainme_: 180M mm 180 swap 10G DiskSpace
<ofan> 恩 一个人5刀 还不错 xen的？
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> 速度怎么样
<Kandu> ofan: 三人合租的話，每年 212￥ 就夠
<Kandu> ofan: 試試 http://machinelife.org/osc/zero
<ofan> ok
<cfy> Kandu: 那便宜的.
<cfy> 180 swap是啥?
<cfy> swap也用的?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> 180M?
<Kandu> cfy: 都是 180M
<ofan> 我这ping 200ms左右
<cfy> Kandu: 对了.不能登陆阿的用户.可以ssh bind么?
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂 ssh
<happyaron> ofan: 必然的。
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.你的300,我的600
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 300? 600?
<cfy> Kandu: ping.
<ofan> 这速度不错
<cfy> Kandu: ms
<cfy> iperl.co.cc
<ofan> 200多算比较快的
<cfy> 我这里果然网络太烂了...300ms...
<ofan> burst根本没法比啊 都400+
<cfy> 我要700了...
<cfy> 8.8.8.8也要350
<ofan> 我这最高时 2s多
<happyaron> 我这里0ms
<cfy> 0ms?
<ofan> 那个不行的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<ofan> 用 opendns
<cfy> Kandu: 你那个带宽多少?10MiB/s么?
 * NoIE 把网页上的一段python代码一字一句地录入gedit，不能执行。
 * NoIE 复制粘贴的反而可以，为什么？
<cfy> diff -u
<ofan> 还有流量限制
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 不過每月流量 200G 限制
<cfy> Kandu: 流量呢?
<cfy> 哦
<cfy> 那会用光么?
<duriantang> emacs有中文的irc么？
<Kandu> cfy: 我這邊用 amuled 分享東西，每月都用不完
<ofan> 下bt 很快
<caleb-> Kandu: 哪个国家？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,那到时候就先用着....不够在计划流量
<Kandu> cfy: 不夠就買流量唄
<duriantang> 真伟大。
 * caleb- 200G 感觉不够用
<cfy> Kandu: 价钱多少?
<Kandu> caleb-: 美國
<ofan> 有没有想过用amazon的云主机？
<duriantang> 200G一天可以7G
<Kandu> cfy: 三人的話，一年 200￥
<caleb-> duriantang: 一天下两个光盘就没了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.
<ofan> 价格稍贵 但是速度合稳定性很好
<caleb-> 个人用 amazon 没必要吧
<Kandu> ofan: 要不現在入住？
<cfy> Kandu: 给我开个帐号,我试试XD
<ofan> Kandu: 怎么入住
<cfy> Kandu: 你这个有没有开密码登陆?
<Kandu> cfy, ofan: 明天給你倆帳號
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.离明天29min......
<cfy> XD
<Kandu> cfy, ofan: 我先去打理下 XD
<cfy> 厄.开bt可以用一叶的...没有限制...
<cfy> 厄.开bt可以用一叶的...没有流量限制...
<ofan> 好 不过我只有支付宝 还得弄弄网银哎
<caleb-> ofan: 有信用卡可用 paypal
<cfy> Kandu: 我到时候转帐给你,有农行吧
<ofan> 信用卡得办个。。
<Kandu> cfy: 到6月再說
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 我用工商的，不過跨行轉也很方便
<cfy> Kandu: 跨行不是要手续费么
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，要點
<Kandu> cfy: 沒幾塊
<ofan> 其实存储可以用我的google storage  不知是不是永久免费
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<sila> http://bbs.hualongxiang.com/read.php?tid=7308388&page=1&toread=1#tpc 又死了一次  高手帮我看看呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu错误日志 求高手看|谈天说地-化龙巷 - 化龙巷论坛 | 常州人上化龙巷 | 常州第一人气社区 | 全球中文社区百强 | bbs.hualongxiang.com
<Kandu> cd .ssh
<Kandu> ls
<Kandu> ls
<Kandu> ls
<Kandu> 呃 -_-b
<cfy_> 是挺快的
<cfy> Kandu: xen?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy_> 怪不得
<cfy_> 我的locale都不全.囧
<Kandu> cfy: 我配置成 en_US.UTF-8
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我开screen试试XD
<sila>  http://bbs.hualongxiang.com/read.php?tid=7308388&page=1&toread=1#tpc 又死了一次  高手帮我看看呢
<duriantang> 这个，你贴到什么论坛嘛。
<cfy_> test
<^k^> cfy_, ....  23:48 
<Kandu> cfy: 速度如何
<cfy> Kandu: 速度不错XD
<ofan> Kandu: amule占内存太多了吧.. 你拿来做下载机用？
<cfy> Kandu: ssh machinelife.org 'screen -R'
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥这样不行呢?
<Kandu> ofan: 我不下載，用來分享的
<Kandu> cfy: 不懂 ssh
<ofan> Kandu: 唔.. 这么无私
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...
<ofan> cfy: 用户名？
<cfy_> Kandu: 那你是不是每次进入后再screen -R?
<cfy_> ofan: 不是不加命令就可以
<cfy_> ofan: 说什么必须要链接到一个terminal
<cfy_> 连接
<Kandu> cfy_: screen -dr
<cfy_> Kandu: 那不是如果我在你不在的时候对你说话,你以后也看不到的?
<Kandu> ofan: 就這個 ed2k://|file|cbeta201005iso.zip|1212928864|c7db73fcd45f22abaaf62c2eb6ad899c|/
<^k^> ⇪ cbeta201005iso.zip , 1.13 GB
<Kandu> cfy_: 能的
<cfy_> Kandu: 怎么会?
<cfy_> 我试试那个
<cfy> cfy@localhost ~ $ ssh machinelife.org 'screen -dr'
<cfy> Must be connected to a terminal.
<ofan> cfy: screen 链接是在客户端的吧
<Kandu> cfy: 即使我 logout 了，程序都不會退，所以連上後還能繼續看 (掛 irc)
<cfy_> Kandu: 那怎么知道别人给你发过言了?怎么后退?page up?
<cfy_> ofan: 嗯.那我该怎么弄呢?
<cfy_> ofan: 我就想进去就screen
<duriantang> 写在.bashrc里面啰。
<Kandu> cfy_: /away 離開，然後上來再 /away ， irssi 就把針對我的信息都集中了
<jyfl987> 哪位对c编译器有了解得？
<Kandu> cfy_: 若忘了，那就只能 page up 或者 /lastlog kandu
<cfy_> Kandu: 哦.一个脚本?
<Kandu> cfy_: 自帶的命令
<cfy_> Kandu: langlog 不错XD
<cfy_> duriantang: 嗯,就这样吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: 对c熟悉么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 一點點
<cfy_> okay了.
<cfy_> duriantang: 不过我想,弄成ssh xx.org 'bash -c "screen -dr"'应该也可以吧
<jyfl987> Kandu: c圣经说  n = f() + g()的时候 求值顺序是无规定的 由编译器自行决定 我刚才用gcc 和tinycc验证都是从左到右求值得 我想知道有没有编译器是从右到左求值得
 * Kandu 晚了，明天聊 :) good n8
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我也想知道 XD
<cfy_> jyfl987: 我倒是知道参数,有些编译器是从右到左,貌似是tc
<Kandu> jyfl987: good n8
<cfy_> Kandu: bye:)
<jyfl987> Kandu: ok 88
<ofan> 这个没规定？ 操作符都有结合性啊..
<jyfl987> cfy 参数 gcc和tcciu部一样了
 * cfy_ 准备把非诚勿扰2看好
<jyfl987> ofan: 求值 顺序 是说 f() 的值和 g()的值什么时候求没规定
<cfy_> jyfl987: 嗯
<cfy_> ofan: 结合是这样.不过你可以把最后计算的结果先计算出来
<cfy_> 比如f()*g()+a()
<cfy_> 可能先计算a()
<cfy_> jyfl987: 我想这个是不是和分析的算法有关?
<cfy_> 分析语法的?
<jyfl987> cfy  你说的是 参数压栈的哈 那个 tcc就跟gcc反过来得
<cfy_> jyfl987: 嗯.
<jyfl987> cfy  那不是很清楚
<cfy_> jyfl987: 问问 maskray看看
<jyfl987> 无回应
<cfy> 回应?
<cfy> 人家要睡觉的XD
<jyfl987> 今天我同事买得atom本 居然能撑个5个多小时
<cfy> 父母肯定管
<jyfl987> 搞得我想买atom本了
<jyfl987> 父母要管也不是这时候了
<ofan> 奥 有的规定了求值顺序
<jyfl987> 我想试试 intel cc呵呵
<ofan> 我装了icc..
<ofan> 可耻的破解版..
<jyfl987> icc还需要破解版么
<jyfl987> 个人用不是免费得么
<ofan> 不是免费的吧
<ofan> 奥？
<jyfl987> 不是吧
<ofan> 不晓得  貌似免费的有很多东西没有。。
<ofan> 除了编译器还有intel的数学库  并行计算库啥的
<jyfl987> intel提供的是cpp编译器 额
<jyfl987> 好像cpp编译器和c虽然都可以用 但是有些差异的吧
<jyfl987> ofan: intel是卖硬件的 干嘛和你过不去 非要卖软件给你
<ofan> jyfl987: 能赚则赚..
<jyfl987> ofan: shit 现在都是ide了 怎么都没有单独compiler下载了
<ofan> jyfl987: 从电驴上拖个intel cc呗
<jyfl987> 尝试 英特尔应用软件开发工具套件英特尔Atom处理器 for 30天.
<jyfl987> 算了
<jyfl987> 有功夫研究他自家得编译器 不如研究下汇编优化了
<happyaron> jyfl987: Visual studio还是用来给M$平台开发软件的呢，它不照样要钱。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那不一样 vs是重头产品 微软本身就是卖软件的 免费给你用 他又没有好处 但是intel因为有这么多开发者 他可以多卖出处理器啊
<jyfl987> gcc有给atom优化的么
<jyfl987> 找到了 gcc4.5增加了 -march=atom
<happyaron> jyfl987: vs免费给人用，可以更大地丰富windows平台上的软件。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 但是丰富的同时也降低了微软自家同类产品的销量啊 微软自己也是参赛者呢
<jyfl987> ubuntu 1004上得gcc是多少版本得
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<happyaron> jyfl987: 4.4
<jyfl987> 那悲催了
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 一个词：冷清
<chawxj> 现在时间太晚了
<jack-wu-jn-sd> chawxj, 你怎么没休息呢
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 请教各位一问题：定义安装ubuntu10.4后，进入系统，要显示中文而要安装哪个单元？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 不会吧
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 看wiki
<jack-wu-jn-sd> flh, 看论坛上的wiki有详解
<flh> hi
<^k^> flh, 好  01:26 
<cfy> 38正常,lol
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc2+ #2 SMP Mon Jan 24 22:53:48 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy>  
<jack-wu-jn-sd> clear
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的破小笔记本郁闷了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 时不时的花屏死机
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是不是和频繁
<alvin_rxg> 看看驱动吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 估计是硬件问题了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上linux也花屏死机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 郁闷啦
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一开始就是觉得驱动问题。但是上什么系统都一样
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找不到问题的最郁闷
<alvin_rxg> 拿去修吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 关键是不知道什么问题啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 它又不是每次都死机花屏
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 06年的本子了
<alvin_rxg> 买新的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不想买啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 以后离家近了。谁用笔记本啊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 话说你搬过去了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还没呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备早点搬过去
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你女人呢？转学了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用啊
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一小时车程而已
<knownbad> 肯定发了
<gebjgd> knownbad, ??
<gebjgd> knownbad, 发毛啊
<knownbad> 工作加上搬家。。。。
<knownbad> 跑了 memtest86 没？  搞不好只是内存？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 跑了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是内存
<gebjgd> knownbad, 排除了
<knownbad> nvidia 的显卡？
<gebjgd> knownbad, ati集成显卡
<gebjgd> knownbad,以前没这个毛病
<gebjgd> knownbad, 八成是到岁数了
<knownbad> 有时散热得看看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 散热没问题
<gebjgd> 准备下车了
<knownbad> adios.
<^k^>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-25
<NoIE> 请问，在python下，一个函数需要三个浮点数作为参数，我的浮点数放在列表中了。
<NoIE> 我是这样用的 setPos(i[0],i[1],i[2])
<if_else> 各位兄台，find 回显的结果路径，使用哪个参数，指定为绝对路径，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> find -print?
<MeaCulpa> 哦... 可能不是
<iFvwm> 世上无绝对
<if_else> MeaCulpa: 兄台，好像不行
<iFvwm> 去/开始find吧
<if_else> 难得 find 后面要根绝对路径才对应绝对路径？
<iFvwm> 世上无绝对
<iFvwm> 可以-exec bash -c 'echo `pwd`{}' \;
<if_else> iFvwm: find  $PWD -maxdepth 1  | xargs ls -ld
<if_else> iFvwm: 谢谢兄台了
<iFvwm> 只能后续处理。
<MeaCulpa> 奇怪了
<MeaCulpa> find . -print | sed "s/\.\/\(.*\)/$PWD\1/g" 为什么不行
<MeaCulpa> 怎样把环境变量解释出来呢
<MaskRay> find 可以跟 -ls 的
<MeaCulpa> 我已经用双引号了
<iFvwm> 何必纠结于带./
<MeaCulpa> 貌似写在文件里就可以？
<iFvwm> 那也是正确的路径
 * iFvwm 挠挠 MeaCulpa
<MaskRay> 因为 $PWD 带 /
<iFvwm> 那就用我的`pwd`
<iFvwm> :D
<MaskRay> 所以 s/xxx/$PWD\1/g 被替换为 s/xxx//xxx\1/g
<MeaCulpa> o
<MeaCulpa> 原来如此
<iFvwm>  //也是正确的路径啊
<MaskRay> 但是 sed 会理解错
<iFvwm> sed的正则弱的
<MeaCulpa> en
<MaskRay> 那可能是因为 sed 毕竟是行编辑器，用复杂 re 性能会差
<MeaCulpa> 也不是说弱，够用即可
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: s;;;g
<iFvwm> 不要转义才算强
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 把/换成别的分割符吧
<cfy_> iFvwm: ee
<cfy_> MaskRay: hi,
<MaskRay> cfy_: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: MeaCulpa:  我用上38内核了
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: 啊，还是你的办法好
<cfy> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc2+ #2 SMP Mon Jan 24 22:53:48 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> MeaCulpa: XD
<iFvwm> ×_*
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> 飞快了？
<iFvwm> rc2.
<iFvwm> 迟早死掉
<MeaCulpa> rc不会死的
<MeaCulpa> 我升内核几乎连配置都懒的改，安逸的很
<cfy> iFvwm: ee.....
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 主要我在btrfs,还弄了autogroup
<MeaCulpa> 貌似前年开始就没搭理过配置
<cfy> 自己生成不来补丁....所以就用最新的内核XD
<cfy> 复杂的find用find2perl嘛
<iFvwm> 俗话说：3838死38
<cfy> iFvwm: 有没有jb XD
<iFvwm> 没。先让崽崽玩
<cfy> iFvwm: jb没用.反正你有win,而且可以买嘛
<iFvwm> 只是，才一天，他就没兴趣了。这浪费钱的。
<cfy> @_@
<iFvwm> 9折给你算了。
<cfy> 你没有换软件么....
<iFvwm> 还没
<cfy> iFvwm: 厄....崽崽的智力还不成熟吧....玩不来的....
<iFvwm> 没复杂的游戏。
<iFvwm> 他喜欢c&c etqw
<MeaCulpa> local s;echo "Select a station:";select s in 1 1x 2 3 4 5 6 7 "Asian Network an" "Nations & Local lcl";do break;done;s=($s);mplayer -playlist "http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r"${s[@]: -1}".asx"
<cfy> iFvwm: 装点电子书吧.....
<MeaCulpa> 我的history里面怎么有条这个...
<iFvwm> 。书虫子。不看
<iFvwm> ${s[@]: -1}。。
<cfy> .profile?
<MaskRay> cfy: openrc 似乎不带后台执行服务的功能
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?不懂.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 相当于 bash 里 xxx &
<cfy> MaskRay: 不会吧.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 后台执行启动速度就快了
<MeaCulpa> 启动有paralell啊
<iFvwm> 并行启动，难说没冲突。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你的38，体会出快了很多？
<cfy> 那后台启动也不太好吧.万一被执行完
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么会?我本来就37啊.我过会看看changelog,看看都改了啥
 * cfy 现在追新有理由了......btrfs.....
<iFvwm> 不是38带那些补丁嘛。说飞快
<cfy> 哦?
<iFvwm> fs追新，那是折腾
<iFvwm> 硬件追新嘛
<cfy> 以后不用折腾了.....
<cfy> iFvwm: 那不用钱的.....
<iFvwm> 那你换zfs
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: parallel 不知道什么时候会并行
<iFvwm> 时间就是金钱
<cfy> 那更折腾....
<iFvwm> 你喜欢折腾的啊
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我的 emacs daemon 明显没并行
<cfy> 万一用不上,还得搞驱动.....
<iFvwm> 10747 frames in 5.0 seconds
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 这就不知道了...你笔记本？
<cfy> iFvwm: 我的折腾是为了以后不折腾所以用先进的东西
<MaskRay> cfy: 用了个不优雅的方法，写入 /etc/conf.d/rc 了
<MaskRay> cfy: 用了个不优雅的方法，写入 /etc/conf.d/local 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 要么你休眠
<MeaCulpa> 一般笔记本休眠有问题，所以才会在乎启动速度
<iFvwm> 我记得买1w的mac机，glxgears才2k
<cfy> MaskRay: 睡眠啥的?
<iFvwm> 我这本本都上万
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 休眠很多人搞不定的
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会用
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我从来没用过T_T
<MeaCulpa> 我以前用的本子就是一休眠就醒不来了
<iFvwm> pm休眠
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也不会.......
<cfy> 我都是开机的.或者不关机....
<iFvwm> rpwt
<iFvwm> pm-suspend-hybrid
<iFvwm> 赶紧去试试
<iFvwm> 高级的休眠
<cfy> iFvwm: 换gentoo吧,啥都有得选择
<iFvwm> 换啥，你的还不能休眠。
<iFvwm> 编译会死人的。
<iFvwm> bin多好
<cfy> 我不会嘛....
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么会...后台编译嘛
<cfy> MaskRay: 你autogroup开了没?
<iFvwm> 编译占用空间太大
<cfy> iFvwm: 还好,你别缓存嘛
<iFvwm> 。
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么配置？
<iFvwm> 你不还折腾压缩磁盘。
<microcai> hi
<iFvwm> 前车之鉴。
<^k^> microcai, 好  09:51 
<microcai> help
<cfy> MaskRay: 用新内核.然后编译的时候,搜索autorgroup,然后打开就好.
<iFvwm> 猜菜
<microcai> windows 打印机共享不了
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<microcai> 老是提示 NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<cfy> iFvwm: 我压缩了.也不缓存
<microcai> 用 smbclient 能访问
<cfy> MaskRay: 37就有.不过gentoo-sources里没.你要么用git-sources
<iFvwm> microcai: 这复杂了的。没开nmbd什么的吧。netbios那套
<microcai> iFvwm:  没
<cfy> MaskRay: 这爽的.我现在是-j64
<MaskRay> cfy: 我用的就是 git-sources ...
<MeaCulpa> -j64 ??!!
<iFvwm> nmbd smbd都开服务，再试试
<MeaCulpa> 丫我四核扣肉才-j7
<MeaCulpa> 64...
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你太猛了
<microcai> iFvwm:  smb://192.168.1.100/print$ 是这个 URL 的吧，打印机用 print$ 的吧
<MeaCulpa> genkernel的时候也makeopts吧
<iFvwm> 奸
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?那再编译下就好.cat /proc/sys/kernel/sched_autogroup_enabled
<MeaCulpa> 进cups web ui 找找
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 体现下,开了autogroup的效果嘛
<iFvwm> microcai: 这写法不记得，都是gui配置的
<iFvwm> smbclient可以刷到。 microcai
<microcai> iFvwm:  ... gui 配置的呀
<microcai> iFvwm:  ... gui  配置 Samaba 打印机吧？ 要自己填 URL
<iFvwm> 只记得填写了ip
<MaskRay> cfy: -j64 会怎么样？
<iFvwm> 后面是例子的写法，是$lp? 啥的。不记得。 gui的提示例子
<cfy> MaskRay: 系统不卡.也没咋样
<MeaCulpa> cfy: autogroup是啥东西呢具体
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不知道.貌似是分配那个资源啥的.
<microcai> iFvwm:  怎么用？
<iFvwm> microcai: cups等都停止了。懒得开。你自己再启动下服务试试。nmbd的
<iFvwm> 添加打印机是啥命令去了。都忘记了
<iFvwm> microcai: lpd://10.23.16.98/lp
<iFvwm> 害我开一堆东西才看到
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/134231
 * MeaCulpa 恨死T410
<MeaCulpa> 那fn距离ctrl太近了
<Use-Firefox> ...
<iFvwm> ● sudo cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
<nkadun> 各位liner买完回家的票了吗？
<Kandu> cfy: 若能真達到 j64 反而慢吧
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚呀,没比较过.
<cfy> Kandu: 不会慢到离谱,也没管
<cfy> MaskRay: 用git-sources,不是每次又有一次解压?
<cfy> MaskRay: 那自己git pull不是好点?
<cfy> MaskRay: 用git-sources,不是每次都有一次解压?
<Kandu> cfy: 試了下 mldonkey 內存佔用比 amuled 好多了
<Kandu> cfy: 本來還想不做共享了，這下應該夠三人用
<cfy> Kandu: 用不来这些.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 对的，它的是快照版
<cfy_> MaskRay: 那我还是,provided+mask吧.每次弄也痛苦
<MaskRay> cfy_: 那么如何配合 genkernel?
<cfy> MaskRay: 和以前一样的.没太大区别.不过貌似.config不会自动改了.
<iFvwm> 额
<iFvwm> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2870180/
<cfy> MaskRay: 我记得以前用新内核的话,是--clean吧,然后genkernel 还会把/usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config复制到 .config.,现在不知道为啥不会了....囧.我搞错了.估计.
<MeaCulpa> 我每次genkernel都是--kernel-config=XXX
<MeaCulpa> 基本都是沿用上一次的，git下来的也可以用的
<cfy> 哦.
<MeaCulpa> 把自己当前的zcat出来
 * MeaCulpa 2年没改过配置了
<cfy> 我就是直接看下配置.和以前一样就好.
<MeaCulpa> 一般大家都会开保存当前内核，就是启动以后留一份配置在/proc/config.gz
<cfy> Kandu: 确实内存成问题
<cfy> Kandu: bash -c if [ -f ~/.tunnel ]; then rm ~/.tunnel; fi; while [ ! -f ~/.tunnel ]; do sleep 5; done
<cfy> Kandu: 这是什么?貌似开了好几个
<Use-Firefox> 原来你们都不make mrproper
<cfy> quote: 我的显卡恼火呀，天气降温，冻住了我的显卡，求好心人赠送本人一张卡
<dreampuf> topic
<MeaCulpa> verycd 葛屁了？
<iugo> 作为个人用户，我想装双系统。但是不知道引导的时候是从windows给的引导文件开始引导还是ubuntu的开始引导？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 自宫
<dreampuf> windows无法引导ubuntu..
<if_else> 各位，svn HEAD 版本是远程版本库的最新版本，还是本地的最新本版？谢谢
<MeaCulpa> iugo: windows可以用grub4win引导linux,但是一般都是用linux的grub来引导windows的ntldr,再进windows
<iugo> 谢谢。
<Kandu> if_else: 遠程的
 * calebot 從来不用 /proc/config.gz 的飘过
<if_else> Kandu: 谢谢兄台，晓得了
<cfy_> 悲剧
<cfy_> iFvwm: bad eee
<cfy_> 38死掉了.....
<calebot> cfy_: 内核？
<cfy> calebot: 不是,不过差不多吧,花屏
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，這個我做 tunnel 用的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯?哦
<Kandu> cfy: 幾天忘記清理了
<Kandu> cfy: 現在好了
<cfy> Kandu: 那我还能不能用perl呢.....
<Kandu> cfy: 你自己裝唄
<Kandu> cfy: 你和 ofan 都能 sudo 的
<cfy> Kandu: 我说内存XD
<Kandu> cfy: 內存很空啊
<cfy> Kandu: perl有点内存不够.囧.
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,还有一半,
<dreampuf> postgresql 安装后的用户postgres密码是多少呢?
<dreampuf> 有谁知道.
<calebot> dreampuf: 干麻要密码
<cfy> Kandu: 囧,我把密码改得老长...
<linvnew> 今天“还是”没有讲座！！
<cfy> Kandu: 其实可以把密码登陆关掉.这样密码短点也不会不安全
<calebot> 很久没有讲座啦
<dreampuf> calebot:配置一个数据库..而postgresql的数据库只能由用户名为postgre的用户操作
<calebot> dreampuf: su 一下就好了
<dreampuf> calebot : su 要代什么参数呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 你關吧
<Kandu> cfy: 我已弄好 key 了
<Kandu> cfy: ofan 的你幫他上傳下好了
<cfy> Kandu: 我没有他的key啊.
<cfy> ofan: 在不?
<cfy> Kandu: okay
<cfy> Kandu: 等他来了.再弄好了.
<Kandu> cfy: 好的，隨便什麼時候重啟 sshd
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我应该是至少保持一个在线吧,这样出错了也好弄回来.
<cfy> Kandu: 现在http布局咋样的?我想跑个cgi,perl的
<Kandu> cfy: 每個子站都一個獨立的配置文件
<Kandu> cfy: 很容易增加
<cfy> Kandu: 要申请域名?
<Kandu> cfy: 我已經有了
<Kandu> cfy: 你的域名也可以指向過來
<cfy> Kandu: 我的是二级的.能用么?
<cfy> Kandu: 如果是ip访问呢?怎么弄配置?
<Kandu> cfy: 就 /etc/nginx/sites-available 下寫個子站的配置文件，連結到 sites-enabled 就好用了
<Kandu> cfy: 能用
<Kandu> cfy: 前段時間我哥也用這個 vps
<Kandu> cfy: 他有個一級域名
<cfy> Kandu: 哦,是default,是么?
<Kandu> cfy: 你那域名的ip，你能管的吧，不能管就用  cfy.machinelife.org 好了
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你都有自己 vps 了，肯定能管的 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.能改的.
<cfy> Kandu: 我还是到时候改吧,其实就一个解析下载地址的脚本.原来的vps跑得也很好.
<ofan> cfy: 在
<cfy_> ofan: 把公匙发过来.准备关闭密码登陆
<cfy_> ofan: 这样登陆密码简单也安全
<ofan> cfy_: 怎么发？
<edgar51774> hi,all
<cfy> ofan: cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub
<iFvwm> BerkeleyDB 知道怎么简单的工具，查看的不
<ofan> cfy: http://code.bulix.org/7w5ldt-79296
<cfy> ofan: 哦,还有更简单的..
<iFvwm> ？
<cfy> ofan: ssh-copy-id
<iFvwm> BerkeleyDB 知道怎么简单的工具，查看的不
<cfy> ofan: ssh-copy-id machinelife.org即可
<cfy> ofan: 然后你再登陆下,看看有没有要你输入密码
<edgar51774> BDB 不都是自己写程序从里面遍历么？
<edgar51774> 有直接的工具？
<cfy> ofan: 你那个ofan@gmail.com是怎么弄的?
<iFvwm> bogoutil 会用不。 edgar51774
<edgar51774> 没用过
<cfy> ofan: 机器名字叫gmail.com?
<hagabaka> 我用ibus+kimpanel+日文输入法，可以输入但是不能切换全角半角，有没有解决办法？kimpanel好像是中国人开发的，所以我在这里问
<iFvwm> edgar51774: 试试。-d 可能是dump数据的
<edgar51774> 哦，我这边都是直接写程序来遍历等操作
<edgar51774> 是linux下的 还是？
<edgar51774> bogoutil ？
<imugoubuntu> 问一下 ./configure --prefix中的prefix是什么含义？
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 默认安装位置
<edgar51774> 首选安装位置
<ofan> cfy: 哦 ssh登陆 我已经弄了
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 习惯上不加 prefix 安装在 /usr/local
<ofan> cfy: 不是ofan@gmail.com吧，明明是odayfans@gmail.com
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 发行版一般用 --prefix=/usr
<imugoubuntu> 如果我的程序文件在/opt下，我用./configure --prefix /usr/local是不是安装后，/opt下的文件夹就可以删去？
<cfy> ofan: okay,我去关闭密码登陆
<edgar51774> imugoubuntu,不可以
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 一般来说，是。不过建议先确定新的能用了再删旧的
<ofan> cfy: 昨天你说的screen的问题解决了，用ssh -t xxxx@xxx.com 'screen -R'
<imugoubuntu> edgar51774: 哦，只是配置安装到了/usr/local还是整个都安装到了那里？
<iFvwm> 我咋记得还有一个gui的，可操作db文件的。当然不确定是 BerkeleyDB。 edgar51774
 * Router2 
<imugoubuntu> calebot: 只是配置安装到了/usr/local还是整个都安装到了那里？
<edgar51774> 和windows一样，只是安装到了那儿，源安装文件还在/opt下
<cfy> ofan: -t参数么?我试试
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 一般是整个安装到了 /usr/local
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 具体要看各个软件不同
<cfy> ofan: Kandu: 已经关闭.我试了下,应该可以了
<imugoubuntu> edgar51774: 哦，好的，那我还是不删。 也就是随着使用时间增长，/opt下的文件大小还是有希望增加的？
<imugoubuntu> calebot: resin
<calebot> imugoubuntu: /opt 一般习惯是放 binary, 不是放 source 的
<edgar51774> 没用可以删掉,imugoubuntu
<imugoubuntu> calebot: 哦，那我应该把它放到/usr/local下？
<aiguo110> 中科大软件源不能用了？
<hagabaka> 用软件包比较好，自动记录文件安装到哪了
<ofan> cfy: 一个人建立的screen session,别的帐号能attach么？
<calebot> imugoubuntu: 都可以啦，放 source 也没啥
<imugoubuntu> calebot: 好的，谢谢～～
<cfy> ofan: su 过去attach?
<cfy> ofan: Kandu
<cfy> ofan: Kandu:这下我把密码短也没有安全隐患了XD
<calebot> imugoubuntu: /usr/local 和 /opt 地位差不多，一般就是管理员自己 编译/安装 的东西
<ofan> cfy: 不是，其他的普通用户
<imugoubuntu> calebot: 哦，就等同于 “我的地盘” 哇～
<cfy> ofan: 那也可以su啊.我想可能是个pipo?,直接指定pipo可以么?
<ofan> cfy: 你 screen -x ofan 试试
<calebot> cfy: 有 root 啥都可以干啊
<cfy> calebot: 嗯?
<cfy> ofan: screen host.tty
<calebot> cfy: root 可以 su 成任何用户嘛
<cfy> ofan: 你screen -list,把结果给我
<calebot> cfy: 再不行还能 vipw
<cfy> calebot: 嗯,
<cfy> vipw?
<ofan> cfy: 只需要socketname就可以..
<calebot> cfy: screen 也可以设密码的
<cfy> calebot: 哦.
<calebot> user 密码越多就越安全
<calebot> root 虽然可以换掉你的设置，但要破解密码很难
<ofan> calebot: 假命题..
<cfy> ofan: 怎么可以screen -x ofan?
<iFvwm> 我可觉得用screen是浪费
<edgar51774> 大家都在中国否？
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么会.....
<iFvwm> 折腾窗口去了。还不浪费
<ofan> cfy: screen -S ofan,然后screen -x ofan 指定socket name
<iFvwm> 一个socket，一次操作就是
<ofan> calebot: 并不一定密码越多越安全..
<linvnew> edgar51774: 有不在中国的否？
<iFvwm> edgar51774: -> 看没
<edgar51774> linvnew:
<iFvwm> linvnew: 很多啊
<edgar51774> 不知道
<iFvwm> 都是假洋鬼子
<linvnew> iFvwm: 你在哪？
<iFvwm> 我不是。
<iFvwm> 自己不会看ip啊
<edgar51774> iFvwm,没米国吧
<calebot> ofan: 像 screen 设了密码，root 想偷看也要费一番手脚
<edgar51774> 在米国吧
<iFvwm> edgar51774: ->
<calebot> 定期检查系统里的 $USER 有没有不正常的数字
<linvnew> iFvwm: 自己不会看
<iFvwm> 汉中
<linvnew> iFvwm: 是的
<Galaxy> calebot+++ 为什么会不正常的数字呢
<linvnew> iFvwm: 中国的汉中
<cfy> calebot: 一般都假设本地用户是善意的
<Galaxy> linvnew+++ 起名中原不好些
<linvnew> Galaxy: 你是什么意思？
<calebot> Galaxy: 别人 su 成你之类的
<linvnew> Galaxy: 为什么我名字后面多了些+++
<iFvwm> calebot: 你太小心了。
<Galaxy> calebot+++ 那会造成USER变量异常？？？
<calebot> iFvwm: 我的系统定期检查有没有不正常的 process
<ofan> calebot: root可以直接看socket文件里的内容啊
<calebot> ofan: 用加密 socket
<happyaron> calebot: su 你咋能在$USER里体现出来？
<calebot> happyaron, Galaxy: 我的意思是登入的用户数
<ofan> calebot: screen的是加密的？
<calebot> 当然不是说 echo $USER
<happyaron> calebot: OK
<Galaxy> calebot+++ 哦，那不是这个，last
<ofan> calebot: 如果root太坏 直接把screen全kill掉 也会造成数据丢失啥的..
<calebot> ofan: 这类没法避免啊
<happyaron> ofan: 发现root可能坏，就不要用那个系统了
<calebot> 只要 root 看不到就好了
<Galaxy> linvnew+++ 多了些＋＋，说明你比较特殊
<iFvwm> root坏了，是何意思呢
<ofan> happyaron: lol...
<calebot> encfs 可以让 root 看不到你的档案
<iFvwm> 你们啊
<linvnew> Galaxy: 你该不是骗我的吧？
<cfy> calebot: 不会cd过去看么....
<calebot> 除非在你 mount encfs 时 su 成你
<happyaron> calebot: 趁你不在的时候su
<calebot> cfy: fuse 可以设置成连 root 都不能看
 * Galaxy 用力的点点头
<calebot> happyaron: 所以离线前要 umount encfs
<cfy> calebot: su嘛
<happyaron> calebot: 你不在了，然后su然后mount
<calebot> cfy: mount encfs 要密码的
<happyaron> calebot: 在你回来之前umount
<calebot> root 没密码没法 mount 啊
<iFvwm> mount后就不要了啊
<happyaron> calebot: 那你还得处理keyring
<Galaxy> 为什么我su任何人都不要密码？？
<happyaron> Galaxy: root?
<iFvwm> 别人惦记你的时候，会一直在你身边的
<Galaxy> hagabaka+++ never
<calebot> social engineering 王道！
<happyaron> calebot: root 如果实在想截获你什么，可以在你输入的时候放hook
<hagabaka> ?
<cfy> calebot: 哦.mount,之后su过去看嘛XD
<calebot> 对啊，防不胜防
<cfy> calebot: 悄悄把encfs还掉...记录密码...
 * Galaxy 耍了一招太极剑法::  这件头谁敢用root
<iFvwm> 我要一直在哈皮身边。保护他
<happyaron> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<iFvwm> hook剪贴板，我就会
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我一直在你崽崽旁边。
<iFvwm> 。。别想我崽崽
<iFvwm> libberkeleydb-perl cfy 安装一个试试
<cfy> iFvwm: 不要...装来又不用...
<if_else> 各位兄台，svn log，显示的是本地的升级，提交本版，还是也有远程的，谢谢
<iFvwm> cfy_: 我会写一个新东西的，用到
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦.为啥不用sqlite?
<iFvwm> 数据已经是这了啊
<cfy> 哦.
<linvnew> iFvwm: 我想明白了，你是在骗我的，再见……
<linvnew> :q
<cfy> dev-perl/BerkeleyDB
<Kandu> cfy: http://cfy.machinelife.org/  /var/www/cfy
<Kandu> ofan: http://ofan.machinelife.org/  /var/www/ofan  你的解析還得等積分鍾
<cfy> Kandu: o,再说XD,等我那个过期,我再过来XD
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 多谢了！
 * CyrusYzGTt 董曉娟，我愛妳
<calebot> 我校职工董晓娟于2010年5月到达国家规定的退休年龄，已办理了退休手续。
<cfy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ......
 * Router2 
<yazi> 我的thunar怎么显示的文件图标都是空白？ 。。。
<iIlL10oO> [联系方式] (联系董晓娟律师时请说明来自法律快车，以获得更好效果。) 地址: 黑龙江哈尔滨 电话: 0451-88605771 手机: 13945158126 传真: 网址: http:// ...
<_NINJA> 有谁在linux玩WOW，给我介绍个显卡
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned:  12:13 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Galaxy> 我又下线了么
<iIlL10oO> Galaxy: 是的,你又下线了
<Galaxy> iIlL10oO+++ 我的意思是说，为什么 我又看到那么多人退出
<calebot> Galaxy: netsplit
<Galaxy> calebot+++ 什么意轧，一条指令么
<fairywell> 求虐
<calebot> Galaxy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<iFvwm> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=315287&p=2196854#p2196854
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 批量修改 evolution 的通讯录的信息
<fairywell> fedora14好用吗
<Galaxy> fairywell+++ 习惯了就好用
<fairywell> Galaxy, 这个。。
<fairywell> 相比前面几个版本，进步如何
 * calebot 升级控飘过
<Galaxy> fairywell+++ 不是坐公交不方便，而是你初来乍到，不知道怎样坐车，同样道理
<calebot> 都用 cutting edge 的话，大家都差不多吧
<fairywell> Galaxy, 呵呵，真可爱
<Galaxy> fairywell+++ fedora,代表技术的最前沿
<fairywell> Galaxy, 恩
<calebot> debian / ubuntu 不少东西是从 fedora 拿来用的
<fairywell> fedora技术自然是最好的
<fairywell> 对底层的东西做的很多
<duriantang> fairywell: 但是不能像ubuntu那样装在ntfs里面
<fairywell> duriantang, 没实验过，应该是可以的
<calebot> duriantang: 只是默认没提供工具
<duriantang> calebot: 你提到默认,　就是说有工具啰?
<fairywell> duriantang, 这个os原理一样
<fairywell> duriantang, grub， stage 1.5 2 和 ntfs-3g 一弄，问题不大的
<fairywell> opensuse挂了／
<duriantang> fairywell: 麻烦啊,ubuntu安装多不麻烦.
<fairywell> duriantang, 现在安装都差不多
<Galaxy> ubuntu只是在debian上做做介面而已，更适合新手。我认为几乎没什么进步，
<Galaxy> fedora,现在比ubuntu还容易了，
<Galaxy> 至少不用更亲语言包
<MeaCulpa> Galaxy: player-base is everything, 能吸引到用户最牛b
<Galaxy> fedora安装,现在比ubuntu还容易了，
<MeaCulpa> 90%的Debian问题你去google一下，首条就在ubuntu forum
<calebot> 有人升级 gnome3 了没？
<Galaxy> MeaCulpa+++ 那不是ubuntu本身
<Galaxy> MeaCulpa+++ 那不是Debian本身
<duriantang> 就是不能安装到windows里面.
<fairywell> ubuntu适合最终用户，perhaps
<fairywell> MeaCulpa, 好阿
<MeaCulpa> fairywell: ??
<_NINJA> 有玩魔兽世界的吗？
<happyaron> 要说麻烦，还是mac安装麻烦
<fairywell> MeaCulpa, 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 9494 mac太麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> _NINJA: 很久以前玩过
<fairywell> hagabaka, mac在mac上安装很麻烦，在pc上有些费劲
<fairywell> happyaron, , mac在mac上安装很方便，在pc上有些费劲
<iFvwm> calebot: 我做梦升级了。支持你肉身测试3。
<_NINJA> MeaCulpa,什么平台下？ linux?
<MeaCulpa> _NINJA: windows...
<fairywell> linux。。
<MeaCulpa> WOW多年来一直是wine的测试用游戏，所以放心玩
<fairywell> 哎，这么多年了，还是没什么气色。
<calebot> WoW 中英文都没问题
 * MeaCulpa 玩过个盗贼，到lv50 quit了
<Kandu> _NINJA: 以前用 wine 玩
<Galaxy> 别在Xog上下功夫了，百分之90以上的问题出在 X上，你还升gnome3
<_NINJA> kandu，N卡什么型号
 * Kandu 玩了德魯伊，好像快 lv30 了
<calebot> Galaxy: X 比 win32 快的
<Kandu> _NINJA: 61XX
<Kandu> _NINJA: 還是筆電的閹割版
<MeaCulpa> WOW 玩到50就无聊了，开始raid啥了
<MeaCulpa> 之前做做任务还有点意思
<Kandu> _NINJA: go 6150
<_NINJA> kandu，谢谢，想搞个台式玩WOW，linux下有nes模拟器吗？ 比较好用的
<_NINJA> 买显卡就怕找不下linux驱动，所以上来问问
<Kandu> _NINJA: 不知道，現在都不玩了
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 德魯伊很难玩,打的时候要不停得变身才行
<Galaxy> calebot+++ 快个毛，比xp慢多了，
<calebot> _NINJA: 现在 intel / adi/amd / nvidia 支持都不错
<fairywell> 有nes模拟器
<_NINJA> kandu，我也不经常玩，就是下班回去玩玩游戏，放松下
<calebot> Galaxy: 你用 gnome / kde 当然慢
<fairywell> 有一个专门的忘了名字，xmame也可以阿
<calebot> Galaxy: 那不是 X 的错
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 是啊，像我這樣單練的，要講點操作技術
<_NINJA> xmame装啦，好像不能玩nes游戏吧
<_NINJA> 最近老玩“坦克大战”，呵呵
<Galaxy> 有没有人模拟过 adroid
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 好像有一年沒玩了，不想繼續碰了，是個網游到國內都不好玩
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 是的,资料片不开,经验值都调得低,费时间
<calebot> Kandu: 可以玩台服啊
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 也不是這個，主要是他們好像都不是來“玩”的，拚命就想要人帶升級，要裝備什麼的，還有各種惡習
<Kandu> calebot: 算了，太費時間了
<_NINJA> 呵呵，的确是浪费时间
<Kandu> ofan: -_-b，填域名填錯一個數。現在好了
<windkids> 花钱？
<windkids> 大多数问题会解决的钱。
<Galaxy> SciRuoWa+++ pl_014 welcom here
<windkids> 政治，教育，生活。
<happyaron> 玩不明白坦克大战
<SciRuoWa> 谢谢，galaxy
<Galaxy> SciRuoWa+++ 我帮你了么？？？
<SciRuoWa> 你欢迎了我
<Galaxy> SciRuoWa+++ 我刚下线，忘了
 * CyrusYzGTt 重溫E.T
<Galaxy> ubuntu里1400多人，相比ubuntu-cn才78人
<id_sonic> hello
<id_sonic> 有人吗
<^k^> id_sonic, 好  14:13 
<id_sonic> 有重庆的兄弟吗？
<Loongjiang>  真奇怪，fedora为什么一定要注册呢
<Loongjiang>  真奇怪，fedora频道为什么一定要注册呢
<iIlL10oO> fedora-cn 吗
<Loongjiang> 注册了还不是一样什么都没
<iIlL10oO> 有没有鼠标可以敲一下桌子,感应震动强度的?
<iIlL10oO> 带震动感应
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO+++ 是fedora，不是－CN
<calebot> iIlL10oO: 没有市售品
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 哦
<calebot> Loongjiang: 怕 bot 吧
<iIlL10oO> calebot: 我想猛击一下鼠标,运行一个程序,哈
<myke2> Loongjiang: fedora-zh
<calebot> 人多难管理
<calebot> freenode bot 横行
<Loongjiang> calebot+++ ？
<calebot> iIlL10oO: 和 click 有啥差别？
<Loongjiang> 机器吗
<calebot> Loongjiang: bot -> robot
<Loongjiang> calebot+++ 哦
<iIlL10oO> calebot: 猛击鼠标震动感应, 对应 ctrl+alt+shift+f12 键, 这样就多了一个按键.
<calebot> 为毛最近流行 +++ ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 因爲想加薪++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Loongjiang> calebot+++ 真搞笑
<calebot> 以前有买一支力回馈鼠标
<calebot> 结果支持的软件太少了
<iIlL10oO> calebot: 我用5键鼠标
<mengfei> 用g500鼠标
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO+++ 5键
<iIlL10oO> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7304097239
<iIlL10oO> mengfei: g500 是9键
<Loongjiang> 那可怎 么用
<iIlL10oO> 我喜欢小巧的
<mengfei> 另一台老电脑上用的山寨仿HP鼠标，10块钱一个
<mengfei> 这个就蛮小的
 * Loongjiang 失云的十年
<xrfang> 问一个问题，-*- Loongjiang 失云的十年 这种文字是怎么打出来的？我用的是Quassel。
 * CyrusYzGTt 不清楚
<pityonline> 明天俺就回家了
 * Loongjiang xrfang+++ 不懂
<sheshark> 打/me
<Loongjiang> ／me welcom xrfang
<CyrusYzGTt> 俺一直在家
<xrfang> Loongjiang: 哦，谢谢
<xrfang> 还有 sheshark hehe
 * xrfang 蛮好的，还有什么常用的IRC命令吗，达人们？
<sheshark> 打/help
<Loongjiang> 太好玩了。还可以发送文 件
 * CyrusYzGTt 敲了一下 xrfang 說：“別欲求不滿的，欲速則不達”
 * xrfang 不好意思地挠头
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<Loongjiang> 接，我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> 不接，你發給別人接吧，我playing flashing gameing
<xrfang> sheshark: /help貌似是服务器支持的命令，里面还没有/me
<sheshark> xrfang, 哦，我也是新手
 * Loongjiang well
<fairywell> ？
<Administrator_> 有人吗
<^k^> Administrator_, ....  15:23 
<Loongjiang> Administrator_+++ 当然
<Administrator_> 都在干吗啊
<yunfan> ubuntu里哪个软件包提供 usbboot?
<Administrator_> 这个真不知道
<iIlL10oO> 这vim 颜色不错吧 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82538
<Administrator_> 哥看看去！
<Administrator_> 悲剧啊！ 图片无法显示了
<iIlL10oO> Administrator_: 汗
<CyrusYzGTt> connect was ousidegfw
<iFvwm> yunfan: 问斗篷关于apt-file的事情
<iFvwm> bt没速度
<yunfan> iFvwm: 搜不到 是jz自家的 额
<CyrusYzGTt> 我猜 happyaron 叫 徐候盈
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 他就叫徐阿龙
<Administrator_> 啊..
<Administrator_> 男的女的？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...我說說而已，你竟然爆料 happyaron 的名字
<fairywell> @ iIlL10oO : 不能看大图， 404
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 那啥。。。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我啥也没看见。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 徐阿龍 yunfan 爆你料
<iFvwm> http://www.hudong.com/wiki/阿龙
<iIlL10oO> Administrator_: http://www.4shared.com/photo/nlsA-vsy/a_online.html 图
<iFvwm> happyaron:
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 很差
<yunfan> cfy: nanonote放出个带gcc的rootfs
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 颜色很清晰
<happyaron> RavenChan: 唉，我无语
<lainme> iIlL10oO: 太花了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<happyaron> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> 颜色混淆的。 iIlL10oO
<iIlL10oO> lainme: 要的就是花
<iFvwm> happyaron: 看到自己的照片没。
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 哪混了?
<happyaron> iFvwm: 没
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 你还幼儿园啊。
<fairywell> 俄的个神，这花花绿绿的。。
<iFvwm> 颜色要差异大，很容易分清楚不同类型。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 失望了，妳不是PLMM
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 已经分得很细了,普通的颜色就3色而已,我这个已经有8色了
<yunfan> 阿龙是个女的 我有照片为证
<iFvwm> 颜色不要多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 北京电视台主持人 主持人：阿龙（原名：卢文龙） 生日：1982年8月28日 属相：狗 [1]
<fairywell> 请问一下， unsigned long long  在 vc6 里输出是不是用 %I64u ?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 失望了，妳不是PLMM,就像 ee不叫 依依， 而叫斌爺的那樣
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你想被+b了。
<fairywell> 请问一下， unsigned long long  在 vc6 里输出是不是用 %I64u ? gcc 提示 warning: unsigned int format, different type arg (arg 2)
<iFvwm> 支持哈皮惩治它
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我在舉例證
<yunfan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82539   看 这是阿龙的照片 后面是她男朋友
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 妳是ee嗎，我所知道的ee叫 iGoogle
<iFvwm> 咋现在bt彗星的，还这么多呢
<iIlL10oO> 可以免费使用在商业软件中。MIT好像是最开放的协议了吧...
<yunfan> x
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 阿龙是男的女的？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ...
<iFvwm> 。
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 如果什么都算上，那public domain更开放
<iFvwm> 不准讨论哈皮了。
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 女的
<GPLfeng> 停了四小时电终于来电了:'(
<yunfan> 额 我终于nn进入usb boot mode了
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 嗯
<Loongjiang> ls
<fairywell> ...
<fairywell> thanks, 你。。。
<Loongjiang> help M
<happyaron> yunfan: 恭喜
<iFvwm> 真惨的速度 http://imagebin.org/134281
<yunfan> happyaron: 有什么好恭喜的 我在想要不要刷砖头 额
<LongJ> hagabaka+++
<hagabaka> :O
<LongJ> addbutton
<yunfan> lerosua: 上次买的那个u盘无法hdd 额
<lerosua> yunfan: 你是谁
 * LongJ lerosua 
<yunfan> lerosua: 额 你秀逗了
<lerosua> yunfan: 不认识你
<lerosua> 老师说不要和陌生人说话
<yunfan> lerosua: 我告诉你 google storage上还有nick被我抢注了 不要以为只有irc 才可以抢注
<LongJ> vim-n频道。来就送OP，
<lerosua> yunfan: 你这人好没道理，来招惹我干嘛
<fairywell> 有不水的聊天吗
<yunfan> lerosua: 哼
<lerosua> yunfan:  云帆？
<lerosua> yunfan: 噢，你是jyf1987, 早说嘛
<yunfan> lerosua: 你少来 那个nick永远不还给你了
<iFvwm> lerosua: 被人骚扰，可以投诉的。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive升級了嗎？
<iFvwm> 马甲又来了
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 没有，没刷出你昨晚那个网页，都不知道你说的默认的sopcast频道是啥事
<lerosua> yunfan: 谁让你老换马甲，一时没认出来而已嘛。你不是这么小气吧
<yunfan> lerosua: 你就是故意的 我在家用都用这个nick 又没变过
<iFvwm> lerosua: CyrusYzGTt 也是他的马甲。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 那個官網是被 -W Wall的，所以一般看不到，對了，如果能同時看到sopcast的直播和點播的節目表更好
<iFvwm> 精神分裂的2边
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我懷疑妳是女人
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: sopcast.org本身就被墙，我能翻过这里，却翻不过列表那...
<yunfan> 查下款 等下说
<iFvwm> 乖
<yunfan> lerosua: 周末还在不
<lerosua> yunfan: 明天就飞了
<yunfan> lerosua: 这么早？ 额 我还打算请吃巴西烤肉
<yunfan> 看来要便宜立松了
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 你是不是follow我了，怎麼說完你後就 收聽我的微博，我不喜歡，請取消收聽
<lerosua> yunfan: 存着，等我回来吃
<yunfan> lerosua: 也行 你跑了 我可以去你那住了
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 我会过去吃烤肉的
<yunfan> 好 到款了 =下就去买本
<LongJ> yunfan+++ 又买本啊
<LongJ> yunfan+++ 笔记本吗
<yunfan> LongJ: 你谁阿 阿龙？
<iFvwm> 他说的本，就是结婚证
<yunfan> 额 然后等上家公司的工资
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 我不用微博
<yunfan> uboot怎么是要吃1024 字节的？
<LongJ> hagabaka+++ 额
<yunfan> LongJ: 你这名字好奇怪 像 pubhubsubhub
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那爲什麼一位叫happyma66的女性收聽了我
<yunfan> nanonote这个 uboot写原来是1024 一块这么来
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 那显然不是我。
<LongJ> yunfan+++ 奇怪不是罪
<yunfan> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 那是不是你的女性親戚
<yunfan> 那个写eva的云帆呢 现在去哪里了？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那个语言设置工具，有消息没
<happyaron> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不是，那我就拉入黑名單了
<happyaron> 看你咯
<yunfan> iFvwm: linux下如何把笔记本默认键盘给disable掉？
<iFvwm> 那思路不对。不搞
<iFvwm> 。 这不知道。没试过。
<happyaron> freeflying: ^
<happyaron> freeflying: ee 说要个思路
<yunfan> 额 紧要的技术都不知道 怎么搞的
<happyaron> yunfan: 看文档
<iFvwm> 这谁会这样啊。紧要啥
<yunfan> happyaron: 文档呢
<happyaron> yunfan: 问 freeflying 要，顺便问问你的光盘。
<yunfan> iFvwm: 怎么不紧要 我笔记本键盘有次进水 有些部件不行了 就外接个键盘用 要用得舒服自然是放在笔记本键盘上了 所以要disable掉原来的
<yunfan> 在win上都很容易就弄掉 额
<ofan> 笔记本上有关闭的吧 fn+..
<yunfan> happyaron: 我关心那个志愿者网络的事 那天候总说主意好 但是无下文
<iFvwm> 。我以前本本喝咖啡了。坏一个esc。我还xmodmap了。
<iFvwm> 外接干嘛
<yunfan> 我一大片的键坏了 额
<myke2> 把键盘驱动t出内核，然后模块blacklist
<yunfan> 按o能出数字
<iFvwm> 那换了再说嘛
<happyaron> yunfan: 你有啥详细计划，他基本上就是提供CD和公告支持。
<yunfan> 太多了 我又不搞这些 还是外接个键盘舒服 写代码还是用pc键盘好
<ofan> 看是哪个设备，udev屏蔽之
<happyaron> yunfan: 想折腾啥自己动手，用CD找他要就行。
<Kandu> happyaron: reciteword 的近況有了解嗎
<yunfan> happyaron: 当然得有官方支持 再找点人或者我自己作个 google map api调用
<yunfan> happyaron: 这样可以找到附近的ubuntu user
<happyaron> Kandu: 搜索 ho22bus
<Kandu> happyaron: thx
<happyaron> yunfan: 只要你能做，要些CD没什么问题。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^
<yunfan> happyaron: cd有啥用 我这大把的空白刻录盘 额
<yunfan> 得要官方授权哈
<yunfan> 统一口径 互相知会活动 免得出笑话
<iFvwm> 为啥要CD？
<happyaron> yunfan: 那要官方怎么个支持法？
<yunfan> u盘比较好 cd没意思 纯收藏价值
<yunfan> happyaron: 给个授权 知道有这么个事 别人问的时候 不会说 不知道
<happyaron> yunfan: 也就是公告一下？
<freeflying> yunfan: just do it
<yunfan> happyaron: 现在国内骗子太多了 搞个组织容易被人误会是骗子
<LongJ> IRC，我输入以加指令“/addbutton 隐身 me”为什么 这个按纽不能用，后加％S号也不行
<yunfan> freeflying: 那好 我先去作那个东西起
<happyaron> yunfan: 侯总发话了。
<yunfan> 最近google map 据说部分地方api墙了 真是悲剧
<yunfan> 要考虑下百度map 额
<happyaron> yunfan: bing
<freeflying> yunfan: or openstreet?
<happyaron> yunfan: bing的map似乎也比百度强。
<LongJ> IRC，我输入以加指令“/addbutton 隐身 me”为什么 这个按纽不能用，后加％S号也不行。为什么
<yunfan> happyaron: 那就不清楚了 先用google的试试 要是有人报告用不了 再补充别的
<happyaron> 嗯
<Kandu> happyaron: google code 上哪個是穩定版？
<happyaron> Kandu: 问 wzssyqa
<Kandu> wzssyqa: ^
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 0.8 就是原来的reciteword, 0.9 我会最一些改动
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 看你自己的需要
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 有了 tag 版都會發到 google code 的吧？
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 嗯，我好久没动它了
<yunfan> Kandu: 系统写得如何了
<yunfan> Kandu: 要不学学py到我们这来搞后端把
<Kandu> yunfan: 初始化是 ok 了，現在就是個強化的 IronOS。
<Kandu> yunfan: 正在做 vfs
<Kandu> yunfan: 然後 pm mm
<Kandu> yunfan: 事情多得很
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 如果上面能实现个lua vm就好了
<Kandu> yunfan: 你來寫個？
<yunfan> Kandu: 没那么猛 我只能等你有了lua vm给你写应用程序
<yunfan> 不过lua是ansi c的
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 依賴是什麼？ perlxml?
<Kandu> yunfan: 我不會寫的，不懂這個
<yunfan> Kandu: 你不是搞汇编的么
<wzssyqa> Kandu: å°±gtk
<yunfan> 这里应该有用awesome的把
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 原來 reciteword 有依賴 perlxml 你給去掉啦
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 没有啊，至少我没看到这个
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 好的  :)
<OOOooo> ubuntu AMD64 没有人打包的吗？
<iIlL10oO> OOOooo: 应该有的
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 大小眼，你怎麼投錯胎當大大大小小小擁擠眼
<OOOooo> 我刚买两部 笔记本，装上 AMD64的ubuntu ,居然没有包
<OOOooo> mp3 mp4 等这些插件都没有
<OOOooo> couchdb redis tokyocabinet 数据库也没有
<OOOooo> 在 i386有
<happyaron> OOOooo: couchdb肯定有
<OOOooo> 连MP3插件都没有
<iIlL10oO> OOOooo: 自己编译一下,很快的, apt-get build-dep xxx
<happyaron> OOOooo: 肯定有
<OOOooo> hagabaka,  没有呀，AMD64没有
<happyaron> OOOooo: 我用了半年多amd64
<iIlL10oO> 有源码
<yunfan> OOOooo: 什么本 买两个干嘛？
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: bianry肯定有的。
<iIlL10oO> o
<OOOooo> hagabaka, 我这怎么没有呢？ 10.04.1
<OOOooo> yunfan, 我家里，我都六台电脑了
<OOOooo> 看着好看就买了
<OOOooo> :))
<Kandu> wzssyqa: ho22bus 的項目主頁，是？
<iIlL10oO> OOOooo: 有钱人啊
<OOOooo> iIlL10oO  -_~ 快过年了麻～～以前那个我晚上看书，屏幕不舒服
<iIlL10oO> OOOooo: 我年终奖不够买台神舟的
<hagabaka> :(
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 就googlecode那个
<OOOooo> happyaron,  couchdb有，原来bash 没有 自动补齐 功能了，在新力得找到了。但是VLC gstreamer mp3这些插件真没有...
<OOOooo> iIlL10oO  呵呵～～那努力赚钱～～
<happyaron> OOOooo: sudo aptitude update
<yunfan> OOOooo: 不错 有搞头
<yunfan> iIlL10oO: 我没见过年终奖
<yunfan> 额 悲剧了 真成砖头了
<OOOooo> happyaron, 没用呀， apt-get build redis vlc
<yunfan> 好了
<yunfan> 原来还要拔电池 额
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 和原來的 reciteword 有沒有衝突？
<happyaron> OOOooo: 不知道你咋回事了，我这里没问题。
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 不太清楚，很可能没有
<OOOooo> root@ubuntu:-/home/ubuntu# apt-get build-dep vlc
<OOOooo> Reading package lists... Done
<OOOooo> Building dependency tree
<OOOooo> Reading state information... Done
<CyrusYzGTt> ...root用戶
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt,  root 好玩点～
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 是不是也很刺激
<OOOooo> loader_,  恩？ 我想安装  vlc  一些totem 插件
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt,  :D
<yunfan> 太好了 我的nn上有gcc了 可以趴床上看c教程了
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 。。我覺得，你會很慘
<LongJ> yunfan+++ 有C教程的软件么
<OOOooo> aptget build PackageName
<OOOooo> 这样是源码编译吗？
<yunfan> LongJ: 什么软件？
<OOOooo> 源码安装？
<LongJ> 趴在床上可以看的教程
<MeaCulpa> 丫的见鬼了
<yunfan> LongJ: 买一本书就是了 the c programming language 中文第2版 30块
<MeaCulpa> -DGAPING_SECURITY_HOLE 编译的netcat居然没有被杀毒软件做掉
<LongJ> MeaCulpa+++ 买个屁啊，，网上一下一大堆，只是帮助不大
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 杀毒软件是对特征码 又不是测试漏洞
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我记得一旦开了这个编译开关，特征码就会和主流杀毒软件匹配
<OOOooo> happyaron, 我怎么连 source 都下载不来呢？
<MeaCulpa> 刚才用mingw编译了一下，代码一行没改，就过了
<MeaCulpa> 我刚才都开过监听了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那说明以前误杀 现在修正了
<OOOooo> 只能使用 AMD64的包
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...有可能，现在起了个监听，华丽的spawn一个cmd.exe....
<happyaron> OOOooo: 你用的什么源？
<OOOooo> happyaron, 搜狐呢
<OOOooo> 搜狐和网易 我都试过了
<happyaron> OOOooo: 把你的 /etc/apt/sources.lists 帖到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<happyaron> OOOooo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<OOOooo> happyaron, 好
 * NoIE http://jandan.net/2011/01/25/thomas-edison.html
 * NoIE 爱迪生预言的2011
<CyrusYzGTt> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | fpaste -n CyrusYzGTt -d atp-sppurces
<OOOooo> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/48e22db6jw6ddota8lii0j.jpg
<OOOooo> happyaron,
<OOOooo> 我截图了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fpaste.org/1r1V/
<OOOooo> happyaron, 看见没有？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 看見沒
<OOOooo> happyaron, ？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<NoIE> http://www.diggkele.com/2011/01/25/929.html
<NoIE> 百度将禁止员工用360系列安全软件
<happyaron> OOOooo: 我要文件内容，不要解图
<happyaron> 不要截图
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 没看
<OOOooo> happyaron,  http://fpaste.org/kjok/
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 我裝了 0.9.1 出現這樣的錯誤 The "modules" directory not found!
<OOOooo> 这里
<happyaron> OOOooo: 你没开universe源
<OOOooo> 啊？
<happyaron> 系统->软件源->勾选“社区维护的开源软件(universe)”
<OOOooo> happyaron, i386好像是默认开的
<OOOooo> -_-~
<happyaron> OOOooo: 不晓得了，我amd64默认也开的。
<OOOooo> 恩，我正在打开，几台机器跑死我了
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 哪一步？
<OOOooo> happyaron, 我是最近发布的 10.04.1
<happyaron> OOOooo: 嗯，我也在10.04
<OOOooo> 刚下载下来刻盘的
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 執行 ho22bus 是就顯示
<wzssyqa> Kandu: 编译安装都正常？
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 然後是 load skin en error
<Kandu> wzssyqa: 嗯
<ofan> Kandu: debian源里没有tmux?
<OOOooo> happyaron, 哈哈，好了，差点就去安装opensuse 了，有一台小本是opensuse 的
<OOOooo> 小本本打字真不舒服....
<OOOooo> 只能 当读书机 用用
<OOOooo> -_-
<zzmfish> OOOooo, 我也是小本本，在家里的时候接上显示器和键盘就变成台式机了
<OOOooo> zzmfish, 那还不如 台式机呢，我一台普通的台式机，一台宽频的，宽屏都多舒服，笔记本那么小....
<OOOooo> zzmfish, 晚上在被单里面无线 聊天，嘿嘿
<zzmfish> 我对性能要求不高，小本本也够用
<OOOooo> zzmfish, 我倒很在乎～～:D
<Kandu> wzssyqa: Ok 了
<Kandu> ofan: 不知唉
<zzmfish> OOOooo, 我还有公司发的联想笔记本，基本上都放在公司，很少带回家
<OOOooo> zzmfish, 我没公司呢～～还没上过班～
<OOOooo> 哈哈
<zzmfish> OOOooo, 哦。。。
<OOOooo> happyaron,  AMD64 ubuntu的flash-plugin 没包吧？我在 fedora 也没有
<happyaron> OOOooo: 有，用ia32-libs运行32位的。
<OOOooo> happyaron,  有 64的flash-plugin 呢，不过还是测试呢
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 有的 64位元的要自己去官網下載 現在64的纔 p3版本
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:00:01)
<OOOooo> 我下载下来解压 放到 lib64/moz** 里面去了～
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt,  恩，是的:))
<happyaron> OOOooo: 自己安装
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ http://fpaste.org/1r1V/
<OOOooo> 还是Linux好，嘿嘿，换64位系统 不麻烦～
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 你錯了，如果編碼是 x64_64就麻煩了 x86_64就是兼容的
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: what do you want me do for you?
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt,  嗯？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 有沒有 fedora和rpmfusion沒有的套件源
<DraZet> 嚓 买票真难
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt, LInux 一般都是源码，换64
<OOOooo> 只是多一次编译呀
<OOOooo> windows不一样呢
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 从来没用过
<OOOooo> 我买的时候，给我安装了 Windows 7，我给卸载了
<nkadun> 10.04.1跟10.04.2有啥区别？
<nkadun> 只是名字的区别吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 浪費，win7的很多東西可以用在wine上，也可以當linux折騰出錯的臨時系統
<LongJ> nkadun+++ 升级了呗
<nkadun> LongJ: 包升级了吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 出去買中午飯了，雖然我生活在天朝，可是我的作息時間很混亂
<LongJ> CyrusYzGTt+++ 把WINDOWS的库函数全都CP过来，wine是不是不会再出问题
<lainme> LongJ: 会的。可能本来能运行的反而不能了
<CyrusYzGTt> LongJ§ 不是，有些是不能覆蓋的
<LongJ> CyrusYzGTt+++ 同名的都不行么
<OOOooo> nkadun, 10.04.1是打了补丁了，安装10.04要打很多补丁呢。
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt, 我不使用wine，没有东西用。
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt, 我一直 Linux
<OOOooo> 几年了
<CyrusYzGTt> LongJ§ 我記得有些的命名linux是小寫，而win的是大小寫，所以不能直接複製
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 我也不用wine.我的筆電只有fedora
<nkadun> OOOooo: 10.04.2是不是加了新的补丁了？我可以从.1升到.2吗？
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 我也不用的，只是前几天要备份，找了个新浪的微盘，要客户端才能上传，就装了wine
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt, 我电脑比较多，什么都有， opensuse fedora ubuntu archlinux gentoo debian 都有
<OOOooo> 嘿嘿
<Router2> OOOooo: 你觉得哪个发行版比较好？
<CyrusYzGTt> OOOooo§ 唉～我現在想吃大戶和打土豪了
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ ，不介意借我一台，我只有一个本本
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<happyaron> nkadun: 用apt-get就能升级
<OOOooo> nkadun,  不是，意思是10.04现在很多补丁了，但是10.04.1是在 10.04的基础上把那些补丁打好了。
<happyaron> nkadun: 不用特殊照顾。
<OOOooo> Router2, opensuse
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt,  为什么呀？
<nkadun> 明白了，也就只是个名字不同嘛～
<Router2> OOOooo: 哈哈，我这儿都是openSUSE
<nkadun> 谢谢各位老大
<OOOooo> LongJ,  :P
<OOOooo> Router2,  不过我装的是 Gnome^^^
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 什么？？？
<Router2> OOOooo: 嗯，我也是用Gnome，SUSE的KDE对中文的支持好像没有GNOME下要好
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ ssh连接 就可以了
<OOOooo> Router2 呵呵，suse和fedora 的源很小，为什恶魔 ubuntu 的源很大呀？
<Router2> OOOooo: 我从openSUSE 10.3开始一直用到目前11.3，全都是gnome
<OOOooo> LongJ, 连接什么？
<nkadun> 字体平滑ubuntu做了自己的渲染处理吧，别的发行版装上字体没有UB漂亮
<happyaron> OOOooo: 因为debian的源大
<OOOooo> happyaron, 我镜像ubuntu 和debian 的时候，好辛苦
<OOOooo> 他们能不能用一个源？
<Router2> OOOooo: 还行啊，我就连本身带的加上点packman的。自己这小水管没觉得有多慢的速度
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 借你的一台用哈
<OOOooo> happyaron,
<happyaron> OOOooo: 不能
<OOOooo> LongJ,  我这是局域网呢，我用了路由的。
<OOOooo> happyaron, 太可惜了。
<happyaron> 没啥可惜的。
<Router2> OOOooo: 自己内网做源？你狠...
<OOOooo> 现在等 Debian 6.0 ,到了，就把 老Debian 换下来。
<OOOooo> Router2,  呵呵，我一台家用服务器，电影，音乐什么的，都往那里扔...
<LongJ> OOOooo+++
<OOOooo> 空间还有就做了源
<OOOooo> 小区里面也有人在我这里拉线了的，我这下载很快哈～
<Router2> OOOooo: 我也单弄了一台当服务，不过硬盘不大，也就挂着下载个东西，文件共享什么的。你东西扔得多那得多大的硬盘啊
<OOOooo> Router2,  我这有两个TB 级硬盘，买了个很便宜的硬盘
<OOOooo> 我主要是看它大哈
<OOOooo> Router2,  我才 八百多买的
<happyaron> 。。。
<OOOooo> 很便宜的
<happyaron> 我才20G硬盘
<Router2> OOOooo: 那你狠。我为了省电，那台机子破VIA的性能很弱，不值得挂大硬盘
<OOOooo> 是水货啦，家用麻～
<happyaron> 分我一个吧。
<OOOooo> Router2,  我们小区都用我的服务器哈
<OOOooo> happyaron, ^^
<happyaron> OOOooo: ..
<Router2> OOOooo: 那你可以收费了，多弄点电影美剧一类的放上面
<OOOooo> 在我服务器下载东西，听音乐什么的
<OOOooo> Router2,  呵呵，都是邻居的，不好意思哈
<nkadun> 看到这个，忽然想到一个不错的服务，小区信息化服务啊～～～
<nkadun> 开个大无线网
<Router2> OOOooo: 下载带宽够快就好，现在硬盘也都不贵
<LongJ> nkadun+++ 我这里有路由，
<Router2> nkadun: 无线一共享用户多了强度相当慢的啊
<Router2> nkadun: 速度
<nkadun> 一层搞一个啊
<OOOooo> nkadun, 呵呵，是呀，一台很差的机器在小区 那速度也是飞的呢，有几个学生折腾Linux，在我这拿了一张 archlinux netinstall 盘，在我服务器网络安装，那速度跟本地一样
<OOOooo> 嘿嘿
<OOOooo> Router2,  局域网麻～
<OOOooo> 速度没得说的
<Router2> nkadun: 那得考虑下成本吧
<nkadun> Router2: 搞成半商业的嘛
<nkadun> Router2: 就是小区资源共享的概念
<OOOooo> Router2, 其实我自己用，他们都是顺便，我基本不关机的，我在外面就ssh过来，计算东西什么的
<Router2> OOOooo: 你干脆再弄个PXE的服务吧，直接不用光盘就能安装了
<OOOooo> 因为平板电脑计算能力太差
<yunfan> OOOooo: 你是archer?
<nkadun> 我去做饭了，一会想想这个点子，挺好玩的
<OOOooo> Router2, 这个...有空在弄，这段时间都没有空.炯
<Router2> OOOooo: 我那台VIA的也是为省电，24小时开着，经常挂个下载
<OOOooo> yunfan,  我不是，我们小区有几个学生是，我给流行的发行版做镜像
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:12:01)
<yunfan> OOOooo: 小区 学生 你莫非在学校里做校工还是教师
<Router2> nkadun: 先要做社区内网建设，架好了往上加服务器就行了
<OOOooo> Router2,  我等年过了，打算入手 龙芯的 盒子来 代替我的 下载服务器呢
<OOOooo> yunfan, 不是,就是我们住一个小区
<Router2> OOOooo: 性能咋样，需要多少银子，用电多少
<OOOooo> Router2, 龙芯盒子 很省电的，一个Linux社区现在就是在龙芯上面跑的
<yunfan> 龙芯除了fanless还有别的特性么？ 增强自嚎感？
<Router2> OOOooo: 你是指的linuxsir吧
<OOOooo> Router2,  性能非常不错，跑了六个多月，没事呢
<OOOooo> Router2,  应该是吧，我不记得名字了
<OOOooo> 反正是内地的
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora 10-11可以跑在mips上
<OOOooo> yunfan, 呵呵
<happyaron>  CyrusYzGTt debian一直都可以跑，:)
<OOOooo> CyrusYzGTt, 现在Debian 可以跑龙芯，（貌似）
<yunfan> 还有个服务器是跑在arm linux上的
<OOOooo> happyaron, debian用普通版的就可以在龙芯上面跑了吗？
<Router2> OOOooo: 我目前用的那台是个VIA3500的主板，板载CPU的，也就几十瓦的电，不知道龙芯的咋样
<yunfan1> en
<OOOooo> Router2, 去龙芯的官网看看:))
<CyrusYzGTt> 在我系統中debian也=fedora
<happyaron> OOOooo: debian mipsel
<OOOooo> happyaron, 这个版本是 debian 官方发布的吗？
<OOOooo> 我去看看
<Router2> OOOooo: 得看主板是什么芯片的。像INTEL的你用的CPU可能是非常省电的，但945的芯片组不够省电
<yunfan> Router2: 对头阿 还有存储呢 内存呢啥的
<OOOooo> Router2,  龙芯 的默认配置就是盒子服务器，应该会不错的吧
<Router2> yunfan: 那些用电量除了硬盘可以挑挑，内存用电量上没得挑吧
<yunfan> Router2: 内存应该也可以把 现在不是有更先进制程的了么
<Router2> OOOooo: 嗯，那应该还不错。上面有风扇么？
<OOOooo> Router2,  服务器都是常年运转的，肯定会有的啦
<Router2> yunfan: 内存再怎么也不算用电大户啊
<yunfan1> 那就考虑硬盘的耗电吧
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 硬盘很耗电的吗？
<Router2> OOOooo: 我目前这台就电源上有个风扇，还是低转速的。原来CPU上的小风扇我看影响不大就给拆下来了
<yunfan1>  OOOooo  应该吧
<OOOooo> Router2,  CPU 的风扇不是自己调控的吗？
<OOOooo> 自己调速的
<OOOooo> yunfan1,  那水货硬盘不是更费电？
<Router2> OOOooo: 我没注意，那风扇小，做工一般，时间长了肯定比较吵
<yunfan1>  OOOooo    跟水货什么关系 俄
<OOOooo> 对了，无线服务器，你们有弄过没？
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 那就好
<OOOooo> :)
<Router2> OOOooo: 目前硬盘有低转速的，会比高转速的省点电
<yunfan1> 我的路由是openwrt挂个u盘的 呵呵
<Router2> OOOooo: 什么无线服务器？
<yunfan1> 换 ssd吧
<cfy> happyaron: 悲剧....再次死掉...
<onepiece> quit
<Use-Firefox> ...
<happyaron> cfy: 呃，你个悲剧
<cfy> 有没有人看爱情公寓的?
<cfy> http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z8acc113c6fbf11df97c0.html
<OOOooo> Router2, 自己用，硬盘转低点没关系呵呵，内存大就OK。
<cfy> 1-6集.上海卫视也有在放
<cfy> happyaron: 都不知道啥原因......
<OOOooo> Router2,  就是无线路由，蓝牙
<OOOooo> 这些
<Router2> OOOooo: 内存现在都不小了啊，我那台下载机就是我用的机子里内存最小的了，都有1G
<yunfan1> cfy 搞啥
<fairywell> 想问个问题：为啥困难户基本上拿不到低保？
<happyaron> cfy: 开syslog
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 爆料王，我現在追《英雄》第三季
<happyaron> cfy: 要不然没法帮你看。
<yunfan> fairywell: 这跟贫困县拿不到扶贫资金一个道理 因为他们是真的困难
<fairywell> 万恶的社会！！
<ofan> fairywell: 国内有低保？
<CyrusYzGTt> fairywell§ 一層層下來就很少了
<Router2> ofan: 国内有77
<OOOooo> Router2, 稍微做点运算的话，1GB ，不够耶
<ofan> fairywell: 别看新闻联播上演什么就信什么
<Router2> OOOooo: 我那机子只跑点服务，挂个下载，图形都不起，1G足够了
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 怎么不够 我 yunfan 这个nick所在的机器 才512m
<ofan> Router2: 新闻联播是按剧本来的，跟生活不一回事..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ jc叔叔，你不能這樣說的，會丟飯碗的
<OOOooo> Router2, 蓝牙无线能达到多少速度呢？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯,我去看看怎么开.过会不急.....这就好像以前的opera crash.......
<Router2> OOOooo: 我没用过蓝牙
<cfy> happyaron: 等新版本也是个方法....
<yunfan1> ofan: 新闻联播是 中国版 lost 剧么
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 下载，文件服务器是够的
<OOOooo> 自己机器不够
<Router2> ofan: 没有多少人能幸福的生活在新闻联播里
<OOOooo> Router2, 我想搭建蓝牙无线功能，不知道速度怎么样
<happyaron> cfy: 建议你开syslog
<ofan> yunfan1: 没看过lost...
<fairywell> 新闻联播里的人不都是生活的很幸福吗
<Router2> OOOooo: 信号距离影响各方面的，不容易
<yunfan1> fairywell: 现实中也的确幸福
<happyaron> cfy: 玩bleeding edge的东西不开log，自己找死么
<cfy> happyaron: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 无知无畏...
<OOOooo> Router2, 在房间里面，能到达每秒30MB /s 不？ 服务器和各户机都在房间
<OOOooo> 能达到，我就打算架设
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 蓝牙？
<Router2> OOOooo: 802.11n？
<OOOooo> Router2, 嗯？
<cfy> 30MB/s?
<OOOooo> 802.11n?
<ofan> 11n才有150Mbps.. 30MB/s要300mbps
<cfy> 开玩笑吧
<OOOooo> cfy, 恩
<OOOooo> cfy, 在一个房间
<cfy> 你有线能达到30MiB/s?
<OOOooo> cfy, 可以呀
<OOOooo> -_-
<ofan> 有线的1Gbps了
<cfy> OOOooo: 好吧.....
<OOOooo> 每秒 30MB/s 都没有，那不悲剧？
<Router2> OOOooo: 无线很有难度啊。你老老实实用千兆的有线吧
<OOOooo> cfy, 不是手机，是电脑
<cfy> OOOooo: 我知道...
<cfy> 唉,破路由...
<OOOooo> Router2, 那算了，速度慢了 架设也没有意思
<ofan> 有300mbps的？
<happyaron> OOOooo: 最快的就wifi了吧
<ofan> 额 果然有了..
<OOOooo> Router2, 我是看 蓝牙挺好的，手机也可以使用，这样的话，我家里手机电脑，pad 这些都可以联网了
<ofan> 目前最快
<ofan> 蓝牙你别想了
<Router2> ofan: 貌似部分双天线一类的能实现吧，我记得
<OOOooo> ofan, 是哦，蓝牙才出来..
<ofan> OOOooo: ....
<OOOooo> 蓝牙技术 太嫩了～
<ofan> Router2: 普通的在百兆左右.. 300mbps貌似还没有达到的
<Router2> OOOooo: 我家无线就为了本上网，不为了高带宽，方便移动。下载机器还给无线做验证用
<Router2> ofan: 嗯，反正不容易，而且共享效果影响大，成本也比较高
<ofan> 我的路由就11n的，标称才150mbps..
<OOOooo> Router2, 我家目前都是有线..包括本本，-_-  有两个 无线USB网卡..但嫌麻烦
<NoIE> 为了彻底杜绝联通CDMA的嵌入广告，我决定将 59.51.96.37 和 61.172.192.88 用路由器屏蔽掉。
<Router2> ofan: 我主要都是老本，ABG一类的，买N的也没啥用
<OOOooo> Router2,  蓝牙现在传输速度能达到多少？
<ofan> Router2: 恩
<Router2> OOOooo: 那个你就更别想了
<cfy> happyaron: 会/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf么?
<OOOooo> Router2, 为什么呀？
<OOOooo> Router2, 不经济？
 * cfy pasted "cfy" at http://paste2.org/get/1210803
<cfy> happyaron: 说我35行有问题
<Router2> OOOooo: 蓝牙效果绝对不如WIFI好
<cfy> happyaron: destination syslog { file("/var/log/syslog"); };
<ofan> OOOooo: 蓝牙属于超近距离传输
<cfy> happyaron: 帮我看看
<cfy> 5G网络咋样?
<OOOooo> Router2, 主要手机也可以使用麻～～不然手机下载点东西，还有USB-_-
<cfy> ab
<happyaron> cfy: 我用rsyslog...
<Router2> OOOooo: 目前手机带WIFI的也不少啊
<cfy> happyaron: 哦
<OOOooo> Router2, 我姐的就不带
<OOOooo> -_~
<ofan> 蓝牙现在唯一的用处是 接个外接键盘之类的
<yunfan1> ofan: 发广告
<yunfan1> ofan: 斗篷上家公司就是蓝牙广告机的
<OOOooo> ofan, 晕-_-
<ofan> yunfan1: ..
<ofan> yunfan1: 关了不就是
<yunfan1> ofan: 总有不关的被 就像服务器端口 总有人没关  所以才有端口扫描器嘛
<OOOooo> 我貌似看了一个电影，就是一个嫌疑犯 开启了蓝牙，这个蓝牙通过 无线电 放大了，直接在地面也可以通过无线电控制 空中的蓝牙设备
<OOOooo> 蓝牙信号还 可以放大的呀？
<OOOooo> 嘿嘿
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 这个 俄
<OOOooo> yunfan1,  应该可以实现吧～～嘿嘿
<OOOooo> 不过这样，那蓝牙就没有意义了
<mengfei> 蹭网卡不就是放大信号的无线网卡，
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 那问题是空中的设备干吗有蓝牙？
<OOOooo> 信号是 放大器  传送的，不是蓝牙
<ofan> 放大有啥用..
<OOOooo> yunfan1,  电影麻～ 那个记者 身上带有 蓝牙手机，反正我想不起来了
<mengfei> 增大信号范围
<mengfei> 功率
<OOOooo> ofan 把 蓝牙信号放大，传输到地面
<OOOooo> 那个貌似是 飞机被劫持
<OOOooo> 我都快忘了
<Router2> ofan: 蓝牙的鼠标好像都比较费电
<OOOooo> Router2, 那是，鼠标，键盘这些不需要蓝牙
<ofan> Router2: 恩
<OOOooo> 明显浪费呀
<Router2> OOOooo: 有人喜欢在本上用蓝牙的无线鼠标，没有收发器
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 额 关键是空中的设备如果有蓝牙控制 那么说明他本来是设计用来可以让合法人员用蓝牙控制的 可是正常蓝牙的传输距离那么近 这个太不符合逻辑了
<mengfei> 蓝牙键盘耗电还可以接受，鼠标那就不行了，我有一款老款的鼠标用2 ，3天就要换电池
<ofan> 没那么短吧
<mengfei> 04年买的鼠标确实只能用2，3天，买了没用多长时间就换了个有线的用了
<mengfei> 是一套的键盘鼠标，键盘一直用到去年坏了，
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 事情呢，貌似是这样，被劫持的飞机上 有嫌疑犯 还有一名记者（身上携带有蓝牙手机。），在被嫌疑犯劫持的时候，嫌疑犯打电话 给地面，威胁要钱，这个时候，记者手机的蓝牙是开着的，这个蓝牙信号通过嫌疑犯的手机被传送到了地面（这个有没有理论基础呢？o(∩∩)o...哈哈），地面监听人员在监听的时候，发现异常信号（其实就是
<OOOooo> 蓝牙），然后通过NC技术提取出来，分析是蓝牙，然后他们通过这个手机无线电中转蓝牙信号，
<OOOooo> 地面人士通过蓝牙链接到 飞机上的记者，让他靠近某台飞机上的蓝牙设备
<OOOooo> 然后就通过 无线电=》记者蓝牙=》飞机蓝牙设备
<OOOooo> 控制飞机
<OOOooo> 大概就是这样
<OOOooo> 不过现实中，飞机有没有蓝牙设备？
<OOOooo> @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 开起来了.
<cfy> happyaron: 到时候看.
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯。
<cfy> happyaron: 这东西的配置真麻烦...还要保证最后换行符结尾的...
<OOOooo> happyaron,  avahi 这个服务有没有windows版本呢？
<OOOooo> 感觉这个 AVAhi 非常厉害～
 * Router2 
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> OOOooo: 不晓得
<happyaron> OOOooo: win最近为了缴费才用了两次。
<ofan> pe系统能不能用usbkey..
<fairywell> 。
<fairywell> 。
<OOOooo> happyaron, windows下，同网段 联络 飞秋什么的，有了avahi 就可以搞定咯
<yunfan1> happyaron: 用 alipay for linux嘛 完全没win啥事了
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 淘宝发的那个 alipay.sh 貌似没用
<OOOooo> 我机器安装了就没有用
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 有用阿 我都买了个机票过
<happyaron> yunfan1: 问题那个东西不能用alipay
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 我人品有问题...-_-\
<yunfan1> happyaron: 支付宝支持的剿匪应该比各个银行的多吧
<happyaron> yunfan1: 大学考试的缴费
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 可能是你64bit 机器吧 要不就是用早期版本
<happyaron> yunfan1: 一帮垃圾写的考试平台。
<yunfan1> happyaron: 额 我们学校是建设银行的卡 这个有支付宝卡通 可以转账
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 我就是刚开始出来的时候，下载了使用，然后重启火狐登录没用，重启机器都没有用
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 那你下个最新的再试试吧 现在很方便了 很爽
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 恩，好，等有空看看
<fairywell> 。。。
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 还想去卓越 买 内存卡呢
<OOOooo> 嘿嘿
<yunfan1> OOOooo: 那个可以到付的吧
<OOOooo> yunfan1, 恩，当然啦
<halida> 问个问题, 如何做ssh tunnel? 我用的命令是: ssh halida@localserver -L 2001:localserver:25 -N
<halida> localserver是我自己设置的一个host, 然后用firefox设置代理, 得到的报错: channel 2: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 求助高手，正在朋友的机器上装了ubuntu，给推荐一个股票软件！不要wine的！
<mengfei> 全胜
<CyrusYzGTt> flash的大智慧網頁版，很古老的。。。貌似
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> ...^_^Cyrus又见到你了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 网页版的还是算了，最好是独立程序的
<CyrusYzGTt> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就沒有了。俺不玩股票
<mengfei> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 全胜 股票软件
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 找了好久，网上好像没有，我因为不炒股，才用ubuntu，人家偏要炒股，这到难住我了
<fairywell> hi，同学们
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 全胜 在哪里有下载的？
<mengfei> http://www.q-sheng.com/
<CyrusYzGTt> hi,牛人，人渣們
<fairywell> 桌面系统。。。
<fairywell> linux桌面还不行，折腾不了的就用win吧，win很好的
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 正在强迫熟悉ubun
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 再问一下，Libreoffice和openoffice可否同时安装？
<mengfei> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 一般的查看，全胜够用了，不过还是推荐装个虚拟机用windows吧
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> mengfei: 谢谢了，我找找
<CyrusYzGTt> 不可以，因爲是一樣的
<CyrusYzGTt> bitten是什麼意思
<mengfei> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 只能看了，你要交易还是要用客户端，只能用windows
<fairywell> 加油
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt, 是不是先卸载open再安装libre?
<LongJ> 哪位对virtualbox有研究啊，装上的xp没有网卡驱动，点解
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> mengfei, 交易不管了！能看就行
<LongJ> 其它的都好说
<CyrusYzGTt> libreoffice只是個openoffice的fork所以是要先卸載的
<LongJ> CyrusYzGTt+++ virtualbox，装上的xp没有网卡驱动，点解
<mengfei> Tang_XX_2011_okc: 那就用 全胜了，其他听说还是国外的软件也能用的不过没中文，我没试过
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> CyrusYzGTt, xchat名字后面逗号与冒好有什么区别？
<lainme> LongJ: 在硬件信息里，重新装下就行
<CyrusYzGTt> Tang_XX_2011_okc§ 沒有區別。自定義
<LongJ> lainme+++ 光盘里找不到驱动，
<fairywell> Tang_XX_2011_okc, ...
<OOOooo> LongJ, VBOX 需要网卡驱动？
<CyrusYzGTt> LongJ§ 不清楚。。。卸載很久了，只用fedora
<LongJ> lainme+++ 又上了不了网
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ v box不需要，但是xp需要啊
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> 不管逗号还是冒号是不是都有用户提示，响一声？
<fairywell> h:sdkf
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> Tang_XX_2011_okc,
 * RavenChan 话说mutt里面打开邮件时，怎么只下载一个邮件正文而不下载附件？（问人比RTFM方便多了。。。）
<fairywell> Tang_XX_2011_okc: hehe
<lainme> LongJ: 我的电脑->高级->硬件，再装下不行？
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> fairywell, 你哪里有响声没？
<LongJ> lainme+++ ??没驱动，重装有用么
<lainme> LongJ: 精简版？那可能是不行
<LongJ> 安装版都没驱动啊，我是笔记本，附送的驱动跟模拟出来的又不同
<OOOooo> LongJ 都是NAT 上网的，别人XP怎么没有呢？你的XP是定制的？
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 换了N个版都没驱动啊，安装版 的缺5个硬 件驱动，DEEPXP差3个
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你用什么mta？
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 我直接装在电脑上都没有驱动的，别说虚拟的
<LongJ> OOOooo+++ 不过可以在附送的光盘里找到，但是虚拟的用不了啊
<fairywell> 呵呵
<Router2> LongJ: 你本机是什么系统，上面都有驱动么
<LongJ> Router2+++ 当然是 linux了，linux没有驱动问题的
<lainme> LongJ: 可能要安装增强功能
<Router2> LongJ: 看下VirtualBox，虚机系统的设置项，网络那里，网卡启用了没
<LongJ> lainme+++ 什么增强功能，网卡没驱动，提示安装，当然连接不到网上了
<Router2> LongJ: 虚机下的网卡是虚拟出来的，类型可以选，MAC地址也能很方便改。不太可能没驱动啊
<LongJ> Router2+++ 有N个芯片，我换个试下
<lainme> LongJ: http://blog.csdn.net/sayigood/archive/2009/12/19/5036749.aspx
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu下用virtualbox安装xp系统 - Briver Song的专栏 - CSDN博客
<LongJ> lainme+++ 我是fedora
<lainme> LongJ: 我装过一次，就是更新了一下驱动，但忘了是不是自己选择的
<lainme> LongJ: 都一样
<ofan> ghost一个
<fairywell> Tang_XX_2011_okc: sure
<LongJ> lainme+++ 网卡可选，我想这样机会可能大多了
<Tang_XX_2011_okc> fairywell, 谢谢！
 * RavenChan 话说mutt里面打开邮件时，怎么只下载一个邮件正文而不下载附件？（问人比RTFM方便多了。。。）
<fairywell> Tang_XX_2011_okc: ..
<ofan> http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/25/0552216&amp;from=rss
<ofan> 《黑客帝国》再次重装上阵
<CyrusYzGTt> ???地址
<LongJ> lainme+++ 呵呵，换了网卡，没装驱动就搞好了
<RavenChan> adam8157,  话说mutt里面打开邮件时，怎么只下载一个邮件正文而不下载附件？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 目前, no way...
<CyrusYzGTt> tb表示雅麗不大
<lainme> LongJ: :)
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这么惨。。。
<adam8157> 可以选thunderbird+muttor插件
<adam8157> RavenChan: 恩...
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你用什么mta？
<happyaron> RavenChan: 还是你直接用mutt下载邮件？
<RavenChan> happyaron, 直接用mutt
<happyaron> RavenChan: 傻了吧。
<ofan> The Matrix: Reboot,The Matrix: Kernel Panic
<RavenChan> happyaron, 用外置mta的话岂不是要把所有邮件都下载到硬盘？
<happyaron> RavenChan: mutt的设计目的就是个mail reader，作者已经后悔加那些功能。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 当然。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 也可以用些imap的sync工具
<RavenChan> happyaron, 所以怎么可能去用外置mutt。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 網址有嗎matrix..最新
<RavenChan> happyaron, mta
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 刚发的那个
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你都要本地看邮件了，还不想下载，那还是tbird比较好
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 传说要拍续集
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 重發，我沒看到
<happyaron> RavenChan: mutt适合把邮件收到本地看。
<RavenChan> happyaron, = =
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: http://games.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/25/0552216&amp;from=rss
<RavenChan> happyaron, 用tb我还不如接着用opera
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 暫時thx
<fairywell> RavenChan: 貌似用 mime 判断。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 那就opera呗
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你可以选个mta，然后本地做一个轻量级imap服务
<RavenChan> happyaron, 我好不容易下这么大决心从opera出来OTL
<fairywell> mac的mail是我见过的最好用的mail客户端
<RavenChan> happyaron, 为啥要这样。。
<RavenChan> fairywell, 具体？
<happyaron> RavenChan: imap可以用Alpine
<happyaron> fairywell: 据说kmail也不错
<happyaron> 图形的上
<RavenChan> happyaron, 為什麼要这个。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 据说这是imap用起来最舒服的客户端之一
<happyaron> RavenChan: mutt就是适合收到本地玩
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 討厭3D技術，我不夠錢買票
<fairywell> RavenChan: 我比较过，linux下几乎所有的gui客户端和win下的所有客户端感觉都不及mac的mail
<CyrusYzGTt> devilmail支持各種協議，而且也支持exchange
<fairywell> RavenChan: mutt很不错，但不知道怎么实现自动gmail的group的分类功能
<ofan> web
<RavenChan> happyaron, 但是这么多邮件收下来绝对放不下的= =
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你有多少邮件？
<RavenChan> fairywell, 你指filter?
<fairywell> RavenChan: mac的mail就是用起来特爽，而且能自动读取gmail的group和各种分类
<RavenChan> happyaron, 上万吧
<happyaron> fairywell: thunderbird也能
<fairywell> RavenChan: 恩
<happyaron> RavenChan: 邮件列表？
<fairywell> happyaron: 我实测不能。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 我trash里永远超过1.5k邮件。trash里30天的邮件会自动删除。
<RavenChan> happyaron, 嗯
<fairywell> happyaron: 比如我订阅了 TL 的邮件列表，但是 thunderbird 不能单独分一个 tl 的类出来，而是和普通邮件放在一起
<happyaron> 下载也就几个G
<ofan> 我inbox快1W了
<RavenChan> fairywell, 我觉得mutt应该可以做这个功能的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ http://www.aintitcool.com/ top那個圖票。貌似說明那個人很。。。同性。。也很。。。。
<happyaron> 现在trash 1671
<happyaron> ofan: 浪费资源啊
<RavenChan> fairywell, 你可以在gmail里加个filter...
<fairywell> RavenChan: 是可以做，我用了filter功能，但目前对gmail支持还不够好
<happyaron> ofan: 邮件列表都可以删的，反正有archive
<ofan> happyaron: 才用10%多
<RavenChan> fairywell, 另外opera可以自动分mailing list
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，这么点。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你有多少邮件？体积
<RavenChan> happyaron, 2G
<happyaron> RavenChan: 这啥也不算
<happyaron> RavenChan: 收本地吧
<RavenChan> happyaron, 土豪。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 你要说有个5G 6G的还可以说你邮件多。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 就那么点，不算啥
<ofan> 共 13856 封 1G多
<happyaron> RavenChan: 等色色在你可以问问他，gmail满了
<ofan> 全邮件列表的基本
<happyaron> ofan: 邮件列表的都可以删
<ofan> happyaron: 还想留着看看 XD
<happyaron> ofan: newsgroup和archive有的是备份
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 用tb加上tb提供的規則就可以無憂，而且能設定刪除舊郵件或不善出
<happyaron> 吃饭，回聊。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 用tb加上tb提供的規則就可以無憂，而且能設定刪除舊郵件或不刪除
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 习惯gmal web了
<ofan> gmail
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ gmail web 也能家規則過濾的，我ff也用自己頂的規則過濾廣告和腳本
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: web版gmail还有很多插件，还集成gtalk
<ofan> 吃饭去..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, mutt也能做。。
 * RavenChan 嗯。。。配置下mutt把一年前的邮件列表全删了OTL
<yunfan1> RavenChan: 好样的 不破不立
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ tb能夠自由利用imap下載某個文件夾裏的郵件
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我知道了 mutt也能。。。。。
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, how?
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我知道了 mutt也能。。。。。我猜的
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 喂。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> tb能夠直接看圖片，能夠打開網址， mutt也能，我知道
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, ......
<CyrusYzGTt> tb能夠實時進行gpg的加密解密。。。。mutt也能，我知道。。。
 * RavenChan 毒舌 CyrusYzGTt 
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, gpg当然能。。
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 图片不知道= =
<CyrusYzGTt> tb能夠下載附件，，，，mutt也能，我知道
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我知道mutt看圖片和網址貌似默認調用w3m的
<adam8157> RavenChan: 你删除邮件列表邮件的时候保留自己参与的thread了么?
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 正想说。。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 额為什麼要保留。。
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 所以，身爲視覺係應該用tb
<RavenChan> adam8157, 好吧我还在看folder-hook,还没做实际的动作。。
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, = =用tb不如接着opera
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说怎么保留。。
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ ,,,opera貌似對linux字體有偏見，不認wqy
<adam8157> RavenChan: 知道怎么弄的话告诉我- -!   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=310686
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 如何在Gmail或mutt中搜索如下邮件
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 我的认，尽管我其实不想让它认OTL
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 而且opera沒有提供rpm係的倉庫。。╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视opera
<duriantang> 这个有的啊
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 噗。。。。。。。
 * RavenChan 主要是opera没gpg = =
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 害我用deb係的源用在fedora上，，幸好能用
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 它也没提供pkg.tar.xz啊，我一点怨言都没= =
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 害我用deb係的源用在fedora上，，幸好能用,而且我的fedora算是從debian進行轉移的
<mofaph> 大家好。请问还能通过 cn99 访问新闻组吗？
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 高级。。
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ opera提供tar.gz包的，不過能當綠色軟件就是了
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 字体可以设置，我这里很正常
<GPLfeng> opera用强制css才把字体弄好opera不给力
<duriantang> 现在linux下用chrome吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 我也可以設置，不過對於古文字愛好者來說，是個杯具，明明指定用wqy，它表要用甲骨文《《不是公司，是字體，華夏族的
<GPLfeng> chrome好点
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 不解？
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 就是說opera不用我指定wqy,整天自動用了篆體或者甲骨文
<GPLfeng> opera默认的点阵字体看的眼疼
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 我这里就是显示不了甲骨文
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 去opera:config里面改吧OTL
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ ...如果甲骨文的字數跟現在的字數一樣，或許我就喜歡了，缺字很麻煩
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 我像知道怎么用上甲骨文，我这里就是wqy
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我知道怎么不删掉“你发出的邮件”。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ ...不會看英文，而且沒有選項，要自己打。。。
<adam8157> RavenChan: ~(!~P)
<adam8157> RavenChan: 这个?
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 是的，自己复制粘贴就好。。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 安裝上字體。cc&BSD&&gpl授權的字體
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 。。。還要我 fc-list 然後 複製粘貼
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 关键是哪一个字体？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 这个包含了列表阿..
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 您字体没刷新阿！
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说你可以先把有你的thread先折叠起来
<RavenChan> adam8157, 然后!~v...
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ 我一安裝就是 fc-cache -fv的
<adam8157> RavenChan: 呵呵, 我现在正看pattern, 争取今天搞定这个
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 如果是/usr下要sudo
<CyrusYzGTt> randy_§ ~/.fonts的
<RavenChan> adam8157, 搞定了告诉我OTL
<randy_> CyrusYzGTt, 那就不用
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<billlee> 有谁用过tetex？我在用 tetex 出现了中文乱码。用 wqy-microhei 字体可以显示英文，但中文出现乱码。我用 utf8 编码。
<fairywell> billlee: 用 cjk 或者 xetex
<CyrusYzGTt> ...貌似用了gb
<billlee> 不好意思，打错字 是 xetex
<billlee> 代码刚贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<billlee> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82540
<billlee> fairywell: cjk 有没有办法指定英文字体？我指定中文字体后，中英文字体不一致，很难看。
<fairywell> billlee: 有，但是我好久没用了，不记得了。。
<fairywell> % 英文和数学使用Times字体
<fairywell> \usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
<fairywell> \usepackage{mathptmx}
<lainme> billlee: 我这里可以，不是乱码
<billlee> fairywell: 我是想要统一中英文字体为 wqy, 或者英文用其他无衬线体。因为我做的是屏幕阅读版本，需要无衬线字体。
<billlee> lainme: 需要进行配置吗？我是直接用 Lucid 软件源里安装的软件包。
<lainme> billlee: xetex可以分别指定中文和英文字体。我也是源里装的
<billlee> lainme: 我用 xetex 时连中文都变成乱码了
<fairywell> billlee: 上面是我设置英文字体
<fairywell> cjk的
<fairywell> 建议你用 texlive
<billlee> fairywell: xeTex 就是 texlive 的部件呀。连中文都出不来。
 * RavenChan 删了TL里头2w邮件OTL
<caleb-> TL?
<billlee> 神奇的事发生了，我改用文鼎明体，成功了
<billlee> 难道是 xetex 不支持矢量体？
<lainme> billlee: 支持
<RavenChan> billlee, 编码问题吧。。
<happyaron> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/pjHih39IEK4
<billlee> RavenChan: 我用 vim 写成 utf8, 是字体还有编码问题吗？
<RavenChan> billlee, 那就不清楚了。。。
<fairywell> billlee: ...
<fairywell> billlee: 建议你用 2G 的texlive，免去很多麻烦和怪事
<billlee> 在出现乱码时有一行 warning: ** WARNING ** TrueType post table name index 32768 > 32767
<RavenChan> happyaron, 求空耳帝。。
<fairywell> billlee: 都有可能，我用cjk就是gbk编码
<happyaron> RavenChan: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<lainme> billlee: 那个应该不是原因，我这里也这样，但是没乱码
<RavenChan> billlee, 哦。。。那你是不是该用cjkutf8包。。
<billlee> lainme: 我在文泉驿的论坛上也看到了类似的情况，不过最后好像都没有解决。
<happyaron> billlee: 似乎很多人用xetex没问题啊。
<lainme> billlee: 恩，但并不影响结果的生成
<caleb-> wenq.org 貌似动静不大
<billlee> RavenChan: 用 CJK 包的我弄得差不多了，中文正常显示，就是不知道怎么设置英文字体
<caleb-> 不过字体一直有进度
<billlee> happyaron: 那就是人品问题了
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:12:31)
<billlee> 在更新字体缓存后，微米黑正常了
<billlee> 看来是 WenQuanYi 的 nightly-build deb 包质量不过关，加入字体后没有更新字体缓存
<billlee> 谢谢大家帮忙
<randy_> billlee, 不是过高的问题，是dpkg机制设置，这样的操作是不允许的
<billlee> randy_: 不是有 post-install 脚本吗？
<billlee> 在里面加 rm -f / 都没有问题吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...邪惡的 billlee
<randy_> billlee, 我记得在打包时是不可使用的，要不然是会投诉的，还有我只是说debian手册中没说
<billlee> CyrusYzGTt: rm -f / 不会产生任何效果
<randy_> 要加sudo,不过安装时就是root
<CyrusYzGTt> billlee§ ....無語。。我是新來的哈
<billlee> randy_: 安装是本事就是 root, 看 aptitude 的输出时，很多包都有 pre-install 或 post-install 脚本的。
<happyaron> billlee: 刷新字体缓存debhelper应动加
<happyaron> billlee: 如果字体包没有刷新字体缓存，就是
<happyaron> bug
<billlee> happyaron: 我看看它的包吧
<noki> 我的系统是dell d630 T7250的配置现在是archlinux+gnome+gdm+awn+compiz-fusion，为啥现在只要一修改.bashrc或者rc.conf重新启动的时候就会内存溢出呢？？
<randy_> 好吧，我再去研究一下debian打包规则，话说我打的包没一个成功的
<happyaron> randy_: maint-guide是比较好的教材
<happyaron> randy_: 推荐看
<randy_> happyaron, 就是他
<happyaron> 呃
<happyaron> randy_: 看的是新版的还是旧版的？
<randy_> happyaron, 我打ffmpeg老失败（自己写的规则),mplayer也是(svn的规则），最新的
<happyaron> randy_: 在已有的规则基础上改
<happyaron> randy_: 慢慢就熟悉了
<randy_> happyaron, 我用auto-config 规则都不行，我还去问外国人
<randy_> 不过我也没试过几次
<happyaron> randy_: 还是建议你在已有包的基础上改，那样成功率比较高。
<adam8157> RavenChan: ﻿!~((~P|~p) !^~u) !~(~d <3m)
<adam8157> RavenChan: 这样?
<randy_> happyaron, 关键是mplayer的，svn的都不行
<RavenChan> adam8157, 解释？
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org:802/b.jpg
<randy_> 我其实是电脑衰样，从来没遇到和书、教程一样的场合
<billlee> 文泉驿的包里有 fc-cache, 那就可能是缓存被我自己破坏了
<adam8157> RavenChan: 所处thread中没有我参与且三个月内没有新邮件的....
<NoIE> 各位好，我的硬盘。。。
<NoIE> 我保存的书签都丢失了。请给我一个国外的BT搜索网站的地址，谢谢。
<adam8157> RavenChan: 那个^是个难点, 我再想下
<billlee> randy_: 很正常，等到书写出来，再等人把它翻译成中文，软件又一个新版了
<adam8157> RavenChan: 应该是对的
<randy_> NoIE, 海盗湾
<happyaron> randy_: 我的svn打成功了。
<NoIE> randy_: 我试试，谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ...推薦用mldonkey搜索。。。。
<randy_> billlee, 关键是中文
<happyaron> randy_: maint-guide的中文版现在up-to-date了。
<randy_> happyaron, 有改一下编译选项吗
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 没搜索到什么资源，我想换BT试试。
<happyaron> 如果你看的是旧版，不妨重新看。
<happyaron> randy_: 当然有，改成和ubuntu的一样
<Use-Firefox> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 你是不是動作愛情大片刪除了
<NoIE> randy_: 海盗湾怎么是中文的？
<randy_> happyaron, 好吧，我试过了，可是还是不行
<GPLfeng1> mldonkey真给里
<randy_> NoIE, 不解
<happyaron> :(
<RavenChan> adam8157, ~u是什么？
<happyaron> randy_: 还是看教程吧，能说说具体问题的话我可以试试帮你。
<randy_> http://thepiratebay.org/
<NoIE> randy_: 神奇的海盗，莫非有中国船员？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 发给订阅的邮件列表的, 配置文件里subscribe的那些
<happyaron> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<GPLfeng1> 打不开
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 沒聽說過，國際化嗎
<randy_> happyaron, mplayer主要是编译时不明错误，ffmpeg规则我贴一下
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> randy_: 要不你把debian文件夹打包发给我吧
<NoIE> Fantasia (BDrip 1080p ENG-ITA-GER) Multisub x264 bluray (1940)，找到了，谢谢。
<happyaron> randy_: 如果有的话把编译时的log也给我一份。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这样只会保留自己的邮件吧。。？
<randy_> happyaron, 邮箱请通过个人聊天说明
<adam8157> RavenChan: 同一个thread的也都不符合的
<RavenChan> adam8157, 為什麼？是因为!^~u?
<fairywell> ...
<adam8157> RavenChan: ~(foo)
<RavenChan> adam8157, 什么意思。。。pattern这节里面没写。。。
<adam8157> RavenChan: 最后一个啊...
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我再慢慢想想, 得确定没问题才行
<RavenChan> adam8157, 没关系的吧只要没有$,都可以撤销的不是
<RavenChan> adam8157, 懂了，mutt网页上的帮助居然还没man里的全= =
<Use-Firefox> -      The command is executed with a `-' prepended to its argv[0] string. # 突然发现的。which -   echo - 都没结果的，原来是这个用途。zshall(1)才看到
<adam8157> RavenChan: 我看网上的devel的帮助
<fairywell> ...
<adam8157> RavenChan: 吃点东西洗个澡再回来检查一遍 现在脑子乱...
 * NoIE 海盗湾很给力
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我觉得没错= =
<RavenChan> adam8157, 要不你可以先tag,再删
<RavenChan> adam8157, 总得试试才知道。。
<adam8157> RavenChan: 呵呵, 休息会儿, 我是怕现在没错, 下次匹配到了别的, 那个"^"不加的话效果就有变化, 但是这个^我还没完全厘清
<jgong> ?
<pityonline> test
<^k^> pityonline, ....  21:23 
<pityonline> ^k^ thx baby
<adam_wen> hello everyone
<adam_wen> 有人在吗 需要帮助
<adam_wen> ubuntu10.10  蓝牙无法收文件 提示Cannot start "Personal File Sharing" Preferences
<adam_wen> google之后国外有网友说在软件中心搜索Personal File Sharing然后安装
<adam_wen> 可是我的软件中心里搜不到……
<adam_wen> 各位有遇到这个问题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> hello onlyone
<CyrusYzGTt> 除了我，都是牛人
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只回答我會的
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且，我用fedora
<CyrusYzGTt> gvfs<<貌似這個套件和某個子套件有
<NoIE> 我也搜索不到。
<CyrusYzGTt> 先安裝藍牙（blue..忘了自己找）-lib(s),&-utils然後安裝
<lainme> adam_wen: 我以前使用的blueman，比自带的什么好用
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是這個，我記得結尾是blue..z
<adam_wen> ……我找找
<adam_wen> blueman我这有了
<adam_wen> 但是依然不行
<adam_wen> 我google到的就是需要装Personal File Sharing  问题不知到去哪装……
<adam_wen> python-bluez？
<happyaron> cfy: 事实证明btrfs大文件性能比ext4好。
 * RavenChan liberation果然比文泉驿的渣英文字体好多了
<lainme> adam_wen: 你装下，可能是这个 gnome-user-share
<adam_wen> 搞定了
<happyaron> cfy: 我这里对拷比原来高20%左右，非对拷提高得少一些。
<jervis> 怎么突然提示我要删除wine1.3，将安装wine1.2?
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo 加上 bluez-libs bluez-utils
<NoIE> jervis: 您输入了什么命令？
<adam_wen> 我刚才在synaptic package manager里搜索personal file manager 然后就可以了
<jervis> dist-upgrade呀
<jervis> 更新系统而已
<NoIE> 哦。。。不知道。。
 * edison0354 哥也是在家上网的人了:-D
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 有个问题， qt的gpl和lgpl 授权有保障吗？ nokia能不能有一天说我不想再用双授权了， 以后只有商业授权
<soiamso> PSWZ-ZhangY: 可以，收回，只是没有后续更新，只能用授权终止前的代码。
<adam8157> RavenChan: 不必要那个~u 我看错了, 我以为~p中包含列表的...
<adam8157> RavenChan: 要了就错了
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦
<soiamso> PSWZ-ZhangY: 但是一旦有了开放授权后，后人就可以在厂家授权收回后，自行剥离一个项目出来。
<CyrusYzGTt> fork
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 就是基于qt的一个“衍生版”是不？
<soiamso> PSWZ-ZhangY: 就更libreoffice 一样，orcale 根本管不着
<CyrusYzGTt> libReOffice就是個例子
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嗯， 那看来用qt也是很安全的啊
<happyaron> fork
<happyaron> qt如果闭源了，估计会有kde粉丝出来fork
<RavenChan> adam8157, 要了会有什么后果？
<CyrusYzGTt> 各種基於Linux的發行版就是fork
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嗯， 以前还老鄙视qt， 今天看了看也不是那么面目可憎
<ofan> ...
<adam8157> RavenChan: "所在thread中所有邮件都是即有你又给列表的" 也会匹配
<caleb-> 到是最近看到几个 kde粉 很无脑地攻击 gnome3/gtk3
<caleb-> s/到/倒
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 看现在nokia的处境～～闭源也不太可能
<soiamso> PSWZ-ZhangY: 现在面向开发者的东西没有几个是闭源的，只能用开源来打市场，开拓应用，圈着用户
<happyaron> libreoffice 3.3 released?
<happyaron> soiamso: apple
<caleb-> oracle 表示没有鸭梨
<ofan> qt一直都开源
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 嗯， 明白了～～
<ofan> 不会有闭源的问题
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 最近对授权很感冒～～
<caleb-> m$ 99% 都闭源啊
<Kandu> happyaron: 正用着 3.3.0
<happyaron> Kandu: 我还在用RC4
<soiamso> caleb-: 垄断的东西不用打市场，维护着就很好
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 我也在用libre
<RavenChan> adam8157, 额，好难懂。。
<ofan> 有用arch 优化pacman的速度的么？
<caleb-> apple 用宗教手法鼓吹信徒 花钱/捐钱
<adam8157> RavenChan: 呵呵...
<ofan> caleb-: apple的设计确实好
<CyrusYzGTt> 是99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999%
<caleb-> 爱花钱的用 iphone, 不爱花钱的用 android
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-01/31647.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 快讯：Ubuntu 11.04使用2.6.38内核
<soiamso> happyaron: apple 不打市场很久了。nokia , android 新丁就开源了。
<happyaron> edison0354: linuxidc，脑残人开的网站
<caleb-> iphone 太成功，把 app store 也搬到 desktop 了
<happyaron> soiamso: 教主的iphone不就是打市场么
<ofan> ...话说我还看linuxidc的新闻
<happyaron> soiamso: 照样闭源
<edison0354> happyaron: 我错了……
<RavenChan> adam8157, 你把这个放到folder-hook里去了？
<happyaron> ofan: 这个站就是用脚本复制别人的东西
<adam8157> RavenChan: 准备弄个绑定, 标记这个...
<ofan> happyaron: 看上去是这样，不过貌似也有不错的东西
<soiamso> happyaron: iphone 是垄断吧，apple 这个教就只有一个选择
<ofan> 就当个聚合吧
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈,到时候主席用啥
<RavenChan> adam8157, tag的东西会在离开时自动删除还是还需要配置？
<ofan> iphone占有率才多少，怎么可能垄断
<caleb-> 「桌面响应提高十几倍」 <- 那个补丁对终端爱好者才有用吧
<caleb-> 对 end user 基本没有改善
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，只是你没看到那些内容的出处
<happyaron> soiamso: :)
<edison0354> ofan: IPHONE占有率很高啊
<ofan> happyaron: 转载？
<happyaron> cfy: 主席，rphone
<happyaron> ofan: 嗯，全是转载
<edison0354> ofan: 北美
<adam8157> RavenChan: ;d就是批量删除, 我的d是绑定的移动到gmail的trash, 否则单纯"删除", 效果是不对的
<soiamso> happyaron: nokia 最失幸运的是，还有这么多人用nokia,却没人知道android 手机便宜又好用
<caleb-> smartphone 主流还是黑莓
<ofan> edison0354: 北美都没android高
<edison0354> ofan: IOS现在已经是第一名的移动操作系统了
<ofan> edison0354: 对 还有黑莓
<soiamso> happyaron: 多打了个失字
<happyaron> ofan: 而且甚至是整站镜像并去掉版权信息
<caleb-> edison0354: 第一名是 symbian
<edison0354> ofan: IOS比BB高的
<nulltics> symbian早就不是第一了。
<edison0354> caleb-: 落鸡鸭在北美不行的
<caleb-> edison0354: symbian >> android > ios
<ofan> happyaron: 额... so无耻.
<ofan> edison0354: 没有
<ofan> edison0354: 前几天刚看的..
<edison0354> caleb-: 在北美，落鸡鸭就一傻X……
<edison0354> ofan: 好吧……
<happyaron> ofan: ubuntu桌面培训就被整站镜像了，然后给他们发信让他们一页一页加版权信息
<happyaron> ofan: 否则连个来源链接都没有。
<ofan> happyaron: ...原来
<caleb-> edison0354: apple 广告看多了？
<soiamso> happyaron: 最主要还是 htc 联想 这些公司把 huawei 1000 元就能销售的android手机,包装到 2000+, 反而帮助了nokia
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> ofan: 无耻的是他们还都重新放在他们的网页里，不是直接镜像的html文件
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> happyaron: 这网站就是借linux来搞流量
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，加上個防爬蟲腳本
<happyaron> ofan: 正确
<edison0354> caleb-: 倒，没看过
<lainme> happyaron: 这类网站见的多了……那些CMS的采集模块也大大助长了这一行为
<ofan> happyaron: 其实我觉得verycd也是这样...
<happyaron> lainme: 不过咋说也还有个版权链接啊。
<lainme> 到处都是bot站
<NoIE> 有一个论坛，复制了我的二十多篇文章，没写出处。
<nulltics> 在推上看到的有意思的 新浪年会小品拾趣：男女二人躺在床上，丝被遮体，玉臂外露。女：你说……我是你的什么？男：你是我的新浪微博啊！女：啊？原来我就是微博啊……男：这样我就能天天上你了！！！两人钻进被窝，此起彼伏……！￥%#……#&%￥*余音绕梁三小时，持续外焦里嫩ing
<happyaron> lainme: 这家伙把版权都去掉了。
<soiamso> edison0354: nokia 在北美，达不到客户心目中手机的标准吧， C5 这种垃圾，还放中国当新品销售。导航连公交线路查询都没有。
 * ofan verycd应该取缔
<edison0354> soiamso: 所以落鸡鸭在北美啥也不是个啥
 * happyaron 拜警察叔叔
<lainme> happyaron: 你没见过更过分的，把对方的标示自动替换成自己的，地址和邮箱什么的也自动
<edison0354> ofan: 从软件角度来说同意，从资源角度不同意
<lainme> happyaron: 版权也替换的
<happyaron> lainme: ...
<ofan> edison0354: 从正确的角度，就应该被取缔
<soiamso> ofan: hu 防每， 的最大收获就是承诺关闭 verycd
<ofan> soiamso: 额..
<caleb-> http://www.google.com/images?q=smartphone+market+share+2010 # 有图有真相，smartphone 市占
<soiamso> ofan: 愿最大的受益者是国内的程序猿
<edison0354> 微信 1.0 for Android 版全新发布   囧
<ofan> 主要是verycd太明目张胆了.. 红果果的盗版
<nulltics> 这里的都是程序员？今天第一次玩irc，不太会。
<ofan> soiamso: 那也是m$一手培养起来的 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> nulltics§ 嗯，劉凱大哥，我也不太會，你問 happyaron
<youthful> help
<youthful> who can help me
<soiamso> ofan: 主要是国内的老板在IT化中，投入不足，不重视，前多人傻，国内没有几个叫得响的软件公司
<Kandu> ofan: 如果沒 m$, 你這句話可能就就得改成“都是 at&t 一手培養起來的”
<soiamso> Kandu: 我会投 IBM 一票
<edison0354> caleb-: android占有率咋那么低……
<edison0354> ofan: 盗版来说还是逊雷更赤果果点
<youthful> 请教个问题 可以吗?
<soiamso> ofan: 这个算 oba 的让步 ？ http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133228.htm
<edison0354> 暴风影音发布Android手机万能播放器   呕
<ofan> Kandu: 为何这么说？
<youthful> 用 find 查找 大于 10M 的目录 怎么写？
<soiamso> edison0354: 解码部分google 都搞好了
<alvin_rxg> android 下面没有 mplayer 么？……
<ofan> edison0354: 迅雷 在法律上比verycd安全吧，是通过搜索，是间接的
<CyrusYzGTt> 裝mplayer就是了
<NoIE> 有
<soiamso> youthful: 不知道怎样算出目录的大小
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer的android还不稳定好像，很多机器还不能用
<ofan> soiamso: goolge可能很听美国政府的话..
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ..自己編譯，
<ofan> 关系一好就杀回来
<caleb-> 国情不同啊
<youthful> find / -type d -0 -size +10M -exec du -sh {} \;
<caleb-> 百度那么垃圾还是绝大多数人用
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: android是java的软件，好像不行的
<youthful> 对吗？
<caleb-> 百度的服务就没一个好的
<edison0354> caleb-: 先入为主，大部分菜鸟网民第一个听说的必然是百毒
<soiamso> youthful: 目录的大小不是固定的吗？
<Kandu> ofan: 唔，那樣，unix 的家庭化也許很早就 ok 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 都說了，google 沒可能 不是 政府的 走狗
<caleb-> 湾湾也是垃圾 yahoo 排第一
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ ...自己裝 仿照 lfs的 fork 嵌入式編譯方式
<ofan> Kandu: 不会吧.. unix走红是好事阿，也不涉及盗版的问题
<nulltics> unix不全是免费的吧。
<caleb-> 最近 m$ 头子说国内 9x% 都用盗版 win32 啊
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 菜鸟，不会……
<edison0354> caleb-: 网吧～
<youthful> soiamso : 谢谢，不明白 你能说的清楚些吗
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 在米国人眼里，国内人也不都是中国gov的xx
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ 我也是，不過，按照說明書就是了
<caleb-> 一般来说 Unix 都是要钱的，不用钱的一般是 Un*x-clone
<caleb-> 一般来说 Unix 都是要钱的，不用钱的一般是 Un*x-like
<NoIE> 9X?95还是98？
<jervis> 普通人也不想用unix，一点都不好玩，还是linux给力
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 啥手机？成功了？
<nulltics> member:caleb- unix和unix-clone到底怎么算？
<happyaron> caleb-: 请教下，bsd能算unix么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 錯，我們是民族的走狗，不當某個政府或組織及個人的走狗
<soiamso> youthful: 一定要一行吗？
<ofan> happyaron: 必然阿..
<happyaron> ofan: 非
<CyrusYzGTt> edison0354§ Ns
<ofan> happyaron: y?
<happyaron> ofan: 有个什么unix认证
<caleb-> Berkeley University 的才算吧
<ofan> happyaron: 奥.. 委员会认可？
<caleb-> freebsd 一般归类为 unix-like
<happyaron> ofan: 啊。
<edison0354> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我的手机编译出来也不一定能跑动……
<LongJ> 我有点郁闷，wine为什么不开发成windows-like呢，就像linux和unix，你收费，我免费
<caleb-> LongJ: 人手不足
<NoIE> unix的标准是公开的。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 米国人也一样，他们也不会认为自己是gov的xx
<lainme> LongJ: reactos?
<nulltics> 我第一反应也是reactos
<NoIE> 当意识到自己是gov的xx的时候，也就不再是gov的xx了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 那就統一地球，全面進化，迴歸洪荒世界
<NoIE> reactos还没到0.4版呢，好像还没wine好用。
<caleb-> gov 的 xx 也都是为了自己不是为了 gov 啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<caleb-> gov 的 xx 钱捞够了就实体翻墙…
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 是穿越
<NoIE> 那个不是xx，是主子。
<LongJ> lainme+++ 原来reactos是模仿win
<edison0354> happyaron: http://hxyl.net/2011/01/25/wang-neng-ye/
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 依依，你來了，今天有個混蛋+王八的iFvmn冒充你
<edison0354> iGoogle: 拜神！保过！
<CyrusYzGTt> 不得聚衆稱神，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不得在世稱神
<nulltics> ..
<LongJ> 我这里有色 片，有没有人要看
<happyaron> edison0354: 看多，很好玩。
<LongJ> 分享
<CyrusYzGTt> LongJ§ 是無碼的？無套？
<caleb-> 我校职工董晓娟于2010年5月到达国家规定的退休年龄，已办理了退休手续。
<LongJ> CyrusYzGTt+++ 是夸张和搞笔的那种
<LongJ> 搞笑
<CyrusYzGTt> LongJ§ 不用了，那些過於侮辱女性
<LongJ> CyrusYzGTt+++ 也许
<nulltics> 这里有没人用mac?
<edison0354> nulltics: 举手
<CyrusYzGTt> nulltics§ 我想吃大戶了，
<Wuliao> 要用mac请出门又转
<nulltics> ？
<caleb-> Wuliao: 買 mac 灌 ubuntu
<nulltics> 为啥用mac的不能来这？
<Wuliao> 这里都是linuxer
<nulltics> 不欢迎bsder？
<edison0354> nulltics: freenode是有个mac频道的
<caleb-> mac 也有 X 可以用
<edison0354> nulltics: #mac
<edison0354> caleb-: 有的，但是自带的那个不好
<Wuliao> 刚从win7过来
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/biz-enterprise/399975:google-summer-of-code-2011-announced
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Summer of Code 2011 Announced | Linux.com
<jervis> mac地包管理，唉
<caleb-> jervis: 很多人喜欢 mac 包管理啊
<jervis> jobs还好意思嘲弄linuxer
<happyaron> edison0354: 俺木有那本事啊。
<nulltics> freenode还有别的中文频道不？
<happyaron> edison0354: 除非做非coding的
<nulltics> homebrew现在很好用啊。
<Wuliao> i don not know
<jervis> mac用过一阵，要在线搜索一个软件安装太难了，至少我摸不着
<caleb-> jervis: 现在都用 app store 购买安装了
<jervis> 有个年久失修的仿freebsd port的，很不给力
<nulltics> jervis: 你说的是macports吧
<nulltics> macports主要的问题是重复的依赖装一大堆。
<caleb-> mac 可以用 fink <- 也是 deb 系统
<jervis> 我指的包管理是，给你任意一个文件，知道是哪来的，给你一个不全地名字能搜索出一堆软件来，在线给我装了
<Wuliao> 晕
<jervis> 我不想要图形界面，一托进去就装了，很茫然地感觉
<Wuliao> 玩gentoo吧
<nulltics> fink很多二进制包版本旧。
<jervis> 那个没时间，折腾机器，折腾人
<Wuliao> 呵呵
<jervis> 还是debian地packages.debian.org给力，要搜什么给什么
<Wuliao> linux下qq很无语
<nulltics> 刚才那位用mac的同学现在是在osx下吗？
<Wuliao> 走了吧
<Wuliao> wine qq好像还不错
<jervis> 我一般开个windows虚拟机来用，比wine地快多了
<nulltics> jervis: 看过这个吗？ http://www.macports.org/ports.php
<Wuliao> 。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: cli 输出的多列数据，是用awk 来拆的吧？
<nulltics> 不过debian那个搜索比较完善
<Wuliao> 瞧不死.................
<jervis> 很久没玩lepoard了
<Wuliao> ...只玩过ubuntu
<jervis> debian那个搜索可以细到，比如你缺少一个文件，可以去搜索到这个文件属于哪个包
<Wuliao> win下折腾防火墙和杀软
<ofan> 有用xmonad的没..
<jervis> 我上次就是在pc上折腾lepoard，把身体搞挂了，呵呵
<ofan> awesome的？
<nulltics> jervis: 那个不错。
<jervis> 看似macports也在更新了
<nulltics> macports一直在更新，还算比较勤。
<Wuliao> 苹果是奢侈品
<nulltics> freenode有其他中文频道吗
<Wuliao> 摆渡
<ofan> baidu不到的
<jervis> debian系地有packages搜索，就连redhat也未必有吧
<jervis> archlinux也没有这玩意
<Wuliao> fedora跟ubuntu那个更好些？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm係用 yum provides "*/fuvkee.c"
<nulltics> 都不喜欢。
<nulltics> 感觉都太肥。
<Wuliao> 大便还是不错滴
<happyaron> Wuliao: 选发行版的问题，事关品味，还是自己尝试最好。
<jervis> yum这招牛，我试试看
<happyaron> apt-cache search fuvkee.c
<jervis> 我现在不喜欢自己安装软件了，一个完善地包管理很重要
<Wuliao> 有什么能替代wget不？
<happyaron> Wuliao: curl
<nulltics> curl
<ofan> aria2c
<jervis> apt-cache search搜到地很有限
<Wuliao> 好用吗？
<ofan> 不推荐使用axel
<void1> wget有什么不好用的地方吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm係用 yum provides "/usr/bin/apt-get"
<CyrusYzGTt> rpm係用 yum provides "*/libmsqlclient.a"
<jervis> apt-cache search stdio.h都给不出来
<ofan> 功能不太行吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也推薦 aria2c
<Wuliao> wget速度不错
<ofan> curl能搞比较复杂的http
<jervis> axel多进程很有问题
<ofan> aria2c 支持bt,ftp啥的
<lainme> Wuliao: aria2c速度会更不错
<CyrusYzGTt> curl 我到現在都不會用，manpage沒人翻譯，，，看補丁
<jervis> axel有很高地几率死等在那
<CyrusYzGTt> s/補丁/不懂
<Wuliao> 呵呵，
<jervis> aria2c 你值得拥有
<Wuliao> amule最有爱
<happyaron> 我这里aria2最近出了点问题，以至于用上downthemall了。。。
<Wuliao> 谁用谁知道
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey也很好 cli gui 通殺
<lainme> 怎么都，广告起来了
<Wuliao> 你用ff呀，我一般是op
<ofan> tranmission
<jervis> ff的vimperator很爽，把界面精简了很多
<ofan> bt
<jervis> 什么hidden menubar的插件都不必要了
<ofan> transmission的web界面做的比本地的好多的
<jervis> 压根连地址栏都没了
<Wuliao> ff要装n多插件
<jervis> 我就装了5个
<edison0354> jervis: MAC有啥包管理？不都是打包嘛
<nulltics> edison0354: macports homebrew之类
<jervis> Xmarks, vimperator, scrapBook, DownThemAll, foxyproxy
<edison0354> nulltics: 普通用户不用那些的
<Wuliao> dbp？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> s/foxproxy/autoproxy/
<jervis> 是啊，看什么用户地，呵呵
<jervis> 我out了？
<nulltics> edison0354: 你现在在osx下吗？
<edison0354> nulltics: 不在
<jervis> autoproxy是国人做地吗？一个“福”字呵呵
<Wuliao> linuxer现在不太多
<nulltics> 今晚刚开始接触irc，现在在用collloquy，不太会。
<Wuliao> eva中.........
<jervis> autoproxy能自动搜索代理？
<Wuliao> eva很华丽.....................
<edison0354> jervis: 不能
<jervis> 我是用foxyproxy+tor，翻墙很不错
<NoIE> 不能，老老实实用自由门吧。
<ofan> vpn
<myke2> 少讨论这些东西吧
<myke2> jervis: 用vimperator
<myke2> jervis: ?
<jervis> 嗯
<myke2> jervis: 和pentadactyl什么区别?
<jervis> 不清楚，pentadactyl说是下一代vimperator
<nulltics> google了一下 If you haven't got the memo yet, the cool kids no longer run Vimperator, but instead have forked it and run it under the name of Pentadactyl.
<nulltics> 看来就是改名换代了
<myke2> jervis: 阿，你是直接下载安装vimperator?
<myke2> nulltics: 不是改名
<Wuliao> 我ff一般装dbp+downthemall+im+mininetotray
<nulltics> 不是一个作者吗？
<Wuliao> ietab.................
<jervis> pentadactyl这名字也太
<myke2> nulltics: 听说是vimperator的核心作者之间冲突了，于是pentadactyl产生了
<jervis> 盆它大克掏
<myke2> jervis: 你是直接下载vimperator的?
<myke2> jervis: 还是编译安装的?
<jervis> 一个插件呀
<myke2> jervis: make -C vimperator xpi
<jervis> 直接到addon里搜了安装就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> fork的出現是衝突
<myke2> jervis: 哦，这个不是Nightly
<nulltics> 这东西干嘛还要编译？
<myke2> nulltics: vimperator比较稳定也许不要
<Wuliao> 火狐1官网
<myke2> nulltics: pentadactyl还在建设当中，有很多只有nightly才补上，看上去Bug Issues很活跃
<nulltics> 这样
<jervis> http://xbeta.info/vimperator.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pentadactyl/Vimperator：VIM化的Firefox | 善用佳软
<jervis> 上面有云：“注意：对新用户，可直接选用功能更强大的 Pentadactyl 分支代替Vimperator！”
<myke2> jervis: 就是听了这东西之后用上了pentadactyl
<Wuliao> webqq桌面化好吗？？
<myke2> jervis: 好像没发现什么新功能
<jervis> 好像vimpe也够用了
<myke2> jervis: 也未必更加强大
<jervis>  善用佳软 作者也是个牛人
<jervis> 还有vimer.cn , emacser.com，前一阵在它们博客上学了不少
<Wuliao> linux for qq简直无语
<jervis> 阉割版地qq,我现在尽量摒住不上qq
<nulltics> 我不用qq
<happyaron> jervis: 女朋友或者老婆在qq上，你咋办？
<myke2> 我还是用的
<Wuliao> ...肥企鹅是必需品啊..........................
<Wuliao> 还是eva好了
<myke2> eva依赖好像太多了
<Wuliao> 呵呵
<nulltics> happyaron: 像我直接拉女朋友用gtalk。
<Router2> nulltics: 推号多少？
<jervis> eva还在更新啊？用eva那会还在学校
<jervis> msn 用kmess还不错
<happyaron> nulltics: :)
<jervis> 工作没办法，时不时还得开个虚拟机跑windows
<nulltics> Router2: twitter?
<soiamso> nulltics: 先拉其用 gmail 然后用 gtalk
<myke2> WebQQ能完成我的需求
<Router2> nulltics: 4242
<nulltics> soiamso: :)我就是这样
<nulltics> Router2: @nulltics
<soiamso> nulltics:  RT 是什么意思？在 buzz 上经常看到
<Router2> nulltics: fo了
<imom0> 如题。
<nulltics> RT = retweet
<nulltics> 转发的意思
<soiamso> nulltics: @ 呢？
<imom0> Mentions
<nulltics> Router2: 回fo了。
<Router2> nulltics: 速度啊，哈哈
<imom0> 在家好冷啊。
<soiamso> nulltics: 你也用 twitter ?
<chawxj> 有谁知道怎么用tsclient远程连接win7吗？
<jervis> 开发团队称，Dactyl 项目的灵感、动力主要来自 Vim, Links, Lynx, mutt, cmus, Emacs, Conkeror 等可敬的 UNIX 应用，以及它们的开发者、用户，是它们指引着 pentadactyl 的方向。
<nulltics> soiamso: 嗯，算是新用户。
<imom0> dactyl 是啥。
<soiamso> nulltics: 新翻越
<Router2> nulltics: 前几天有个“明月三千里”的推，也挺搞笑
<imom0> vimperator next generation ?
<nulltics> 明月三千里是老段子了
<jervis> 我还是等firefox 4出来再上呵呵
<Router2> soiamso: 有推号？多少？
<soiamso> Router2: 没有
<jervis> 推真有那么好玩吗？
<soiamso> 下了
<Router2> nulltics: 前几天被广泛RT来着
<Router2> jervis: 至少比国内阉割后的围脖要好得多
<nulltics> 看新闻
<nulltics> 我对政治推没太大兴趣，主要是微博的方式不喜欢
<imom0> sina微博也挺不错的。
<imom0> 要是严格控制140字就好了。
<nulltics> sina不是140吗？
<Router2> imom0: 你要是不觉得被众多审查人员查看你的推的话，也无所谓
<jervis> freenode被封端口，用tor代理死活上不去，按照官方地介绍，试了好几次也没成功
<imom0> 审察是一方面。只要能给我带来信息和价值就行。
<nulltics> jervis: goo.gl/uCv4V 用这个吧
<cfy> happyaron: 突然失去响应
<edison0354> jervis: 用SSL啊，7000和7050我记得是
<cfy> happyaron: 打开tp的小白灯和number lock都行.不过普通按键失去响应.鼠标也是
<cfy> happyaron: syslog没啥记录
<nulltics> 不过用那个我只试过ie和chrome
<ofan> 微薄除了娱乐还有什么
<nulltics> 明年要考研，这年等寒假完了就没啥时间上网，获取信息基本靠twitter和rss了。
<huntxu> nulltics: 真乖...
<edison0354> nulltics: 同考研
<edison0354> nulltics: 啥专业？
<nulltics> cs
<cfy> happyaron: 内核还是有点问题.....
<edison0354> nulltics: 额
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<lainme> 过完寒假就开始准备？好早
<cfy> iGoogle: opera貌似因为内核挂了...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<myke2> cfy: 内核?
<nulltics> lainme: 早准备把握大。
<huntxu> cfy: 你rp低
<cfy> happyaron: myke2: 嗯.messages里貌似有内核出错信息
<myke2> cfy: dmesg | tail看是什么
<myke2> Tex有什么比较经典的教程？
<huntxu> myke2: lshort
<happyaron> cfy: 帖一下看看。
<cfy> myke2: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326656/
<cfy> happyaron: 你要贴哪个?
<happyaron> cfy: 出错的部分以及前后十行
<myke2> huntxu: thx
<nulltics> 嘿
<nulltics> 感谢上面的，那个paste站不错，收藏了
<cfy> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/326659/
<cfy> tail -n 250 messages |wgetpaste
<cfy_ipod> 看出什么么？
<cfy_ipod> 又挂了......
<myke2> cfy_ipod: render上面是什么?
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你这一堆ID是啥情况？
<cfy_ipod> 什么render?
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 当时你在编译什么？
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: edison0354 我在升级
<cfy_ipod> 看来不能j64?
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 是内存不够了。
<myke2> cfy_ipod: -j64干什么……
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 这不是kernel bug
<huntxu> j64何其蛋疼...
<cfy_ipod> happyaron: 内存不够？
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 触发OOM killer了。
<cfy_ipod> 我试试
<cfy_ipod> Oom是啥？
<cfy_ipod> 怪不得opera挂了
<happyaron> out of memory
<myke2> happyaron: Kernel Bug是怎么样的
<huntxu> cfy_ipod: 你多大内存开j64...
<cfy_ipod> 2g
<myke2> happyaron: dmesg是不是printk的？
<huntxu> cfy_ipod: 很有勇气...
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 天哪，j64……
<happyaron> myke2: 至少得是能确定不是别的问题，才能往kernel bug上怀疑。
<cfy_ipod> huntxu: 有autogroup嘛
<happyaron> cfy_ipod: 那是cpu，但你没那么多内存
<huntxu> cfy_ipod: autogroup只保证cpu占用啊...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.
<cfy> huntxu: 嗯
<happyaron> cc1 invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x280da, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0
<happyaron> cfy: 触发OOMK以后过一段时间负载下来系统能恢复正常。
<cfy> Jan 21 08:56:48 localhost kernel: X invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0xd0, order=0, oom_adj=0, oom_score_adj=0
<cfy> 靠.
<nulltics> 菜鸟求教j64是做什么的
<cfy> 为啥早晨也会发生这个?
<cfy> 我今天10点起来的....
<cfy> 起来的时候发现电脑屏幕不亮...了
<cfy> happyaron: 不是都kill了?为啥不会下来?
<happyaron> cfy: 不是都kill
<cfy> 哦.
<happyaron> cfy: 尽杀死一个最可能的资源占用大户
<cfy> 不过早晨怎么会发生呢?
<happyaron> cfy: 感觉你这个OOMK信息不正常
<cfy> 我只有一个update,makewhatis和/etc的git push
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么不正常?
<happyaron> cfy: kernel都没计算哪个是murder
<cfy> 哦?
<happyaron> cfy: 发完整的log
<cfy> 内核编译弄错了?
<happyaron> cfy: 发完整的log看看
<cfy> 13M.....
<cfy> 等下
<happyaron> 你log咋那么大
<cfy> happyaron: 不清除的
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> happyaron: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/messages.xz
<cfy> 我先去洗漱.
<jervis> -j64^_^
<myke2> -j2顶多了吧
<myke2> 单核单cpu机器
<jervis> 机器肯定蛋疼
<happyaron> 有autogroup以后cpu不是问题
<happyaron> 问题在内存
<jervis> 在AIX这种神器上用差不多，个人pc用就比较疯狂了
<happyaron> jervis: linus现在用-j128编译内核
<nulltics> linus什么机器？
<jervis> 那看什么硬件条件
<jervis> 这么多个进程并发也不见得快飞起来
<nulltics> lol 看来基础知识还得自己google 弄明白make -jxx啥意思了
<happyaron> jervis: 为了炫耀autogroup, :)
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么样?
<happyaron> cfy: 还没看完。
<cfy> Jan 25 23:35:33 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810dad37>] ? dump_header.clone.8+0x77/0x1b0
<myke2> happyaron: autogroup什么?
<cfy> 这种是啥状况?
<happyaron> myke2: 让cfy介绍给你
<happyaron> cfy: OOM Killer没问题，是正常触发的。
<cfy> myke2: 据我所知是分配资源的某个东西.用上.就不会卡了.
<myke2> cfy: 什么autogroup?
<myke2> cfy: 什么内核参数？
<cfy> myke2: 用37以上内核.搜索autogroup,然后变成y即可
<happyaron> cfy: dump是用来trace那个pid list的。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.就是内存问题?不过今早也失去响应不知是啥
<happyaron> cfy: 这个操作没问题，OOMK威武！
<happyaron> cfy: 那时你跑啥了？
<cfy> happyaron: 这个是你搜的?还是你本来就知道?
<cfy> happyaron: dump那些
<cfy> happyaron: 没跑啊....emacs,opera,没东西在跑....
<myke2> cfy: 我就是37, 我去看看
<cfy> myke2: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 我看完整log之后得到的结论
<happyaron> cfy: 几点？
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.9点左右吧.今天起得晚.....起来打开盖子...屏幕就不显示了..虽然是亮的.
<happyaron> cfy: 你的miredo咋输出这么多垃圾log
<myke2> cfy: CGROUP?
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道.....
<cfy> myke2: autogroup.'依赖'cgroup吧
<cfy> myke2: gentoo?
<myke2> cfy: 不是，你不是说内核选项？
<cfy> myke2: 是啊.是内核选项
<myke2> cfy: 没AUTOGROUP的
<cfy> Jan 25 10:44:07 localhost syslog-ng[2466]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.1.4'
<cfy> Jan 25 10:44:58 localhost syslog-ng[2469]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.4'
<cfy> myke2: 那升级内核.gentoo-sources的37也没autogroup.你可以去下官方的.
<cfy> happyaron: 应该是这里以前
<myke2> cfy: 你把完整的内核版本号码告诉我
<cfy> happyaron: 我见不行就busier了
<cfy> myke2: 2.6.37引进的.
<cfy> myke2: 不过像gentoo-sources-2.6.37没有这个.
<myke2> cfy: 一般内核版本后还会跟着一个子版本号
<cfy> myke2: 哦.这样.那不知道了.
<myke2> cfy: 没有，2.6.37只有一个
<myke2> cfy: 我就是那个，肯定，1-5的版本
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<myke2> cfy: 你把那个内核参数完整的CONFIG_.*告诉下
<jervis> 38什么时候正式？
<jervis> 不会到12年吧
<cfy> myke2: CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y
<cfy> stable:	2.6.37	2011-01-05	[Full Source]	[Patch]	[View Patch]		[Gitweb]	[Changelog]
<cfy> 这里就有了
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道你上午是怎么回事了
<myke2> cfy: 我肯定是这个版本
<cfy> happyaron: 我再看看,刚才grep -v miredo了....我也觉得烦了XD
<myke2> cfy: 而且我刚才用ls -l确认了
<cfy> myke2: 哦?那不清楚
<happyaron> :)
<myke2> cfy: 你有patch吧
<cfy> myke2: 37就有了.我找不来patch,就用新内核了
<myke2> cfy: 恐怕有依赖
<jervis> 兄弟们早点休息，晚安了
<cfy> happyaron: Jan 25 10:42:29 localhost kernel: [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 5468276 at 5468275, next 5478267)
<cfy> Jan 25 10:42:30 localhost kernel: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<cfy> Jan 25 10:42:31 localhost kernel: [drm:i915_reset] *ERROR* Failed to reset chip.
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚.你要么试试38-rc2?
<cfy> happyaron: 难道是这里?
<cfy> 内存错误? Jan 25 10:42:29 localhost kernel: page table error
<happyaron> cfy: 可能是intel驱动的问题。
<cfy> happyaron: 哪里的驱动?
<richard_ma> happyaron: 你也进FCCTT了？
<myke2> cfy: 你显卡是什么？
<happyaron> cfy: 不知道，驱动我就不了解了。
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.显卡啊
<happyaron> richard_ma: 我一直在邮件列表里
<richard_ma> happyaron: 很少见你说话啊
<cfy> myke2: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<happyaron> :)
<richard_ma> happyaron: 如果你维护PPA的话，能不能带我一起玩啊？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 可以。
<cfy> myke2: happyaron: 我先睡了.不会这么囧吧.以前都没问题的......
<cfy> bye all
<richard_ma> happyaron: 你要维护什么PPA，将杂志打包么？
<happyaron> richard_ma: scribus的
<richard_ma> happyaron: 定制么？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 如果排版组用我就做一个PPA。
<happyaron> richard_ma: 维护一个指定的版本
<richard_ma> happyaron: 作为基准版本？
<richard_ma> happyaron: 总觉得scribus不是很好用
<happyaron> richard_ma: 所有排版成员必须使用完全相同的版本啊。
<richard_ma> happyaron: 刚看到，debian新维护成员手册是你翻译的啊？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 目前是
<richard_ma> happyaron: 有没有兴趣翻译下ubuntu的打包手册和PPA说明呢？
<happyaron> richard_ma: ubuntu的打包手册？你指哪个？
<happyaron> 最近没空翻译，将来有可能。
<richard_ma> happyaron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/zh-CN/Complete
<richard_ma> 这个翻译半截子的
<happyaron> richard_ma: 等我看看有没有价值吧
<happyaron> richard_ma: 看起来没有新维护人员手册详细
<richard_ma> happyaron: 其实很多是重复的，不过有一些Ubuntu独有的规则，只要把这部分翻译了就行了
<happyaron> richard_ma: ubuntu独有的规则仅仅是版本号和Maintainer:的要求
<happyaron> richard_ma: 其他的规则和debian没啥区别的
<richard_ma> 能否解说一下这两点？
<richard_ma> 主要是版本号
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我就知道加一个ubuntu，然后后面接一个数字，是打包的次数么？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 对
<richard_ma> happyaron: 维护者有什么要求？
<happyaron> richard_ma: 必须有@ubuntu.com邮箱，否则设置为 Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<richard_ma> happyaron: 不能写自己的名字么？
<richard_ma> debian不是写自己邮箱和名字么
<richard_ma> happyaron: 这个是不是提供给官方库的要求啊？
<happyaron> richard_ma: XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Your Name <abc@example.com>
<happyaron> richard_ma: 在Maintianer下面加这样的一个域
<richard_ma> happyaron: 我还是在看看手册去吧，还得细致看
<myke2> 请问LaTeX用latex还是xelatex
<yqj> : )
<vicwjb> 实验一下就不知道了
<myke2> 实验下来xelatex生成pdf, latex生成dvi 不知道有其他区别
<vicwjb> 那就用xelatex呗。。。。再说貌似 xetex对中文的支持比latex好点
<gebjgd> knownbad, 码工的日子不好过啊
<knownbad> 哦？
<knownbad> 没免费午餐吃吗？
<knownbad> 德国工作环境如何？
<knownbad> 美国也不见得好到那里去。  只有大公司还能请的起本国人，  中小企业都 outsource 去印度/中国了。
<knownbad> 等老婆来时准备送老婆当洗碗工去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 午餐要自己掏钱的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你想的太美了
<knownbad> 比餐馆打工还差呢。
<knownbad> 换个大点的公司吧。
<knownbad> 要不自个开家
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你给钱啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 靠
<gebjgd> knownbad, 马上到家了。下了。
<molecule_> 有人吗
<^k^> molecule_, ....  05:49 
<^k^>  06:07
<windkids> 早晨好。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-26
 * Router2 
<redmorning> 更新管理器里面一堆HP打印的东西，WHY？
<iIlL10oO> 打印机驱动?
<redmorning> 没打印机啊
<redmorning> 需要装吗？
<iIlL10oO> 不清楚
<cfy> 很好.没死....
<cfy> opera又有升级.....
<redmorning> 我在脚本1里面执行了脚本2，怎么获取脚本2的PID？
<ofan> #!
<cfy> $!
<cfy> #!?
<ofan> $!
<redmorning> perl
<cfy> 厄
<cfy> 怎么执行的?
<cfy> system("")啥的可能不行
<cfy> fork才有pid
<redmorning> `./something`;
<cfy> redmorning: 这么说``里有pid?
<cfy> redmorning: 这么说``里有&?
<redmorning> cfy:实际的问题是：我想让脚本2执行15分钟，然后把它停掉，它不会自己停的
<cfy> redmorning: $pid=`./xxxx > /dev/null 2> /dev/null & echo $!`
<cfy> redmorning: 差不多这意思.注意sh语法.
<cfy> redmorning: 其他写法不知道.不过你可以用fork+exec.....
<cfy> $pid=fork();exec './xxxxx' unless $pid;
<cfy> 这样也行.你选下好了.
<redmorning> cfy:谢谢！
<cfy> 不过你的xxxx最好不要有输出.不然得关掉.
<cfy> 客气:)
 * cfy 吃早饭......
<iIlL10oO> irb(main):044:0> `ls`;$?
<iIlL10oO> => #<Process::Status: pid=5868,exited(0)>
<iIlL10oO> pid 在 $? 里
<iIlL10oO> redmorning: pid 在 $? 里
<cfy> iIlL10oO: perl呀....
<redmorning>  iIlL10oO:还在试……
<iIlL10oO> cfy: perl 应该也有＄？
<iIlL10oO> $?
<iIlL10oO> > `ls` ; $?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: $?      The status returned by the last pipe close
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 有是有,不过意思不一样
<LongJ> vim-cn
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 里面有 pid 不
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 貌似没有.
 * LongJ ％s welcom
<iIlL10oO> $$         The process number of the Ruby running this script.
<iIlL10oO> $?         The status of the last executed child process.
<iIlL10oO> 是有点不一样
<iIlL10oO> http://www.zenspider.com/Languages/Ruby/QuickRef.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ruby QuickRef
 * LongJ is away ,谁说话 这么快，不想混了是不是 
<lsong> HI
<lsong> HelloWorld
<^k^> lsong, 好  09:47 
<lsong> what's a doing?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133309.htm
<ofan> IPv4地址资源将枯竭 专家呼吁试点IPv9
<igi> 鼓吹了n年了
<ofan> ，国家《电子商务发展“十一五”规划》评估专家、中国电子商务协会移动商务专家咨询委副主任、中国信息经济学会电子商务专业委员会副主任、北京信息产业协会专家委员会副主任王汝林则提出了不同的意见。
<lsong> = = 和谐
<ofan> tm名号真多
 * LongJ is away ,谁说话 这么快，不想混了是不是 
<LongJ> 怎样设置成自动回复啊
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
<jyf1987> 怔住了， 有人在google storage的英文列表里直接发中文请教 结果来了个英文回复 解答了他的问题
<cfy> jyf1987: 求原文
<jyf1987> cfy你自己去邮件列表找 就在昨天发的
<cfy> jyf1987: o
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
<ofan> 显然是中国人
<cfy> 算了.现在的网络根本打不开网页..
 * cfy 看书....
<LongJ> :o
<LongJ> :)
<cfy_> iFvwm: ee,不用opera的通讯录?
<cfy_> 网络太破了.....
<cfy_> MaskRay: 你用的是什么运营商的?
<MaskRay> cfy_: ?
<cfy_> MaskRay: 网通么?
<iFvwm> cfy_: 用啊。
<iFvwm> 昨天测试出了路由的密码。nnnnd
<iFvwm> 差点就复位路由了的
<cfy_> iFvwm: 哦?怎么测试的?暴力?
<iFvwm> 人肉。
<iFvwm> lol
<iFvwm> 我出钱了的游戏，直接平板上网，居然不提示，害我找不到了。
<jyf1987> 阿黄都跑路了 诶
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 昨天下午吧
<iFvwm> xx在不
<jyf1987> zai的
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你找他干吗？
<iFvwm> 使用evolution不。 jyf1987
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 额 我不用smtp/pop3收发邮件 我怕邮件商因为赚不到广告钱倒闭
<cfy_> @_@
<iFvwm> 这不傻了。用网页登录？
<fairywell> 极端主义者
<cfy_> 点广告才不会倒闭
<cfy_> jyf1987: 你点不点?
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 恩 是用网页登录
<jyf1987> cfy_:  是阿 所以我用网页版本阿
<cfy_> 我每天10点左右都要死机一次....搞啥.....
<fairywell> welcome to #spoj
<ofan> 木马..
<cfy_> 不是吧.........
<jyf1987> cfy_: rp
<cfy_> 明天再看........
<ofan> backdoor
<fairywell>  Welcome to #spoj - the discussion channel of the Sphere Online Judge community <http://www.spoj.pl>.
<cfy_> ofan http://paste2.org/p/1211880
<cfy_> ofan: 帮我看看.哪里的问题
<cfy_> Kandu MaskRay 在不.
<cfy_> 帮我看看messages
<cfy_> http://paste2.org/p/1211880
<cfy_> 我觉得是不是调整cpu频率出了问题?
<ofan> [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<cfy_> ofan: 还是显卡驱动?
<ofan> [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 4450063 at 4450062, next 4455681)
<ofan> last sysfs file: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<ofan> cfy_: 超过频?
<cfy_> ofan: 我只是cpufreq调整速度呀
<cfy_> ofan: 没有超频啊
<ofan> cfy_: 貌似就是这个导致的
<cfy_> ofan: cpu调节么?
<ofan> cfy_: 恩
<cfy_> ofan: 已经关掉了.看看会不会再死
<ofan> cfy_: gpu也挂了..
<cfy_> gpu......
<cfy_> ofan: 每台电脑都有gpu?
<ofan> cfy_: 必须的阿..
<cfy_> ofan: 哦.那就解释了为啥屏幕没反应了....
<ofan> cfy_: 是不是兼容性问题，貌似是cpu频率调整导致gpu挂起..
<cfy_> ofan: 有可能.貌似调整出错了.......
<fairywell> gpu只有少数电脑有。。
<ofan> cfy_: i915这个module是 显卡驱动？
<cfy_> ofan:不清楚.我看看
<cfy_> http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-011594.htm
<cfy_> ofan: 应该是的.
<jyf1987> i915么问题吧
<jyf1987> libreoffice现在有试用否？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 和OOo一样的德性
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 不是说速度会快许多么
<lemonmi> 有人吗
<^k^> lemonmi, ....  11:11 
<SilverFox> 哪位用过ubuntu服务器版本光盘中的企业云？
<lemonmi> ubuntu是不是只能用ttf的字体
<SilverFox> 说说看都有些什么功能
<lemonmi> ubuntu是不是只能用ttf的字体
<LongJ>  编译软件进提示找不到apr这个包，但要安装时却提示apr已经安装了，怎 么回事
<ofan> cfy_: 应该是个bug
<LongJ> yum list 的结果如下
<LongJ> 已安装的软件包
<LongJ> apr.i686                                        1.3.9-3.fc13                                         @released/$releasever
<ofan> 搜索dev
<LongJ> ofan+++ 什么DEV啊
<ofan> cfy_: https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=653491
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
<cfy_> ofan: 我看看
<jyf1987> cfy_: 我的nn终于有gcc可以用了 还可以放ogg 哈哈
<cfy_> jyf1987: 哇塞.......
<cfy_> jyf1987: 放ogg卡么?
<jyf1987> cfy_: 不卡阿 还是gui的 gcc编译有点慢 额
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你装的什么系统？
<jyf1987> happyaron: nn官方的openwrt阿
<cfy_> ofan: 我先关了调节频率的看看那.哈是准备等新内核
<happyaron> jyf1987: o
<cfy_> ofan: 我先关了调节频率的看看那.还是准备等新内核
<jyf1987> cfy_: 怎么调节
<happyaron> cfy_: 2.6.37升级intel驱动了，当时就已经警告说可能搞坏某些卡
<happyaron> cfy_: 然后你就悲剧了。
<cfy_> jyf1987: cpufrequtils
<cfy_> happyaron: 哦?搞坏?
<cfy_> 晕.......
<cfy_> 好吧....
<happyaron> cfy_: 不会坏你硬件。。
<happyaron> cfy_: 就是说工作不正常
<cfy_> 如果真的坏了.我就闭门修行去......
<cfy_> 看书去......
<cfy_> 然后时机成熟了.买台mac......
<cfy_> happyaron: XD
<cfy_> happyaron: 当时就已经警告说可能搞坏某些卡
<jyf1987> 想给nn超频  e
<cfy_> happyaron: 这个不是搞坏的硬件的意思?
<happyaron> cfy_: 嗯。。。我说得有问题，就是让你系统不能正常工作。
<happyaron> cfy_: 换会2.6.36应该还正常
 * RavenChan 话说怎么知道openwrt支不支持某个路由？support列表里没有就一定不行么。。。
<cfy_> happyaron: 哦.好像是cpu调节引起的.我先关了调节再说.
<happyaron> cfy_: ok
<RavenChan> cfy_, 您怎么了。。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 刷一下试试，xd
<cfy_> RavenChan: 估计是了.也许是没人注意到
<RavenChan> happyaron, 刷爆了怎么办。。。
<cfy_> RavenChan: 刷坏了.就去买台支持的吧.....
<cfy_> XD
<RavenChan> cfy_, 。。。。。
<cfy_> happyaron: 反正有busier,大不了重启.......
<happyaron> RavenChan: 爆不了，没那么暴力，顶多成砖头。
<happyaron> cfy_: 数据丢失啊。。。
<RavenChan> http://www.kingnet.com.cn/product_content.asp?articleid=295
<RavenChan> 这一只。。。
<cfy_> happyaron: 数据丢失?怎么会?
<RavenChan> 有人试过么。。
<RavenChan> cfy_, 话说你怎么了。。
<happyaron> cfy_: busier只能尽量减少丢失
<cfy_> RavenChan: 好像是intel的驱动问题.会死机.....
<RavenChan> cfy_, 就是突然卡住？
<cfy_> happyaron: 我好像只是屏幕无法显示,那些原本的程序还在跑.
<cfy_> happyaron: 如果再死,我ssh过去看看
<ofan> cfy_: 应该就是那个bug
<cfy_> RavenChan: 恩,貌似只是屏幕不动了.
<RavenChan> cfy_, 用magic sysrq嘛，然后重启看log
<ofan> 连返回错误代码都一样的..
<cfy_> ofan: 不过那里貌似没有说到kernel的版本?
<cfy_> RavenChan: 看了.应该是驱动的问题
<cfy_> ofan: 哪个是错误返回代码?
<ofan> 2.6.34.7
<cfy_> 哦?
<cfy_> 这么早
<ofan> 你的不是845G的芯片组？
<cfy_> 怎么看那?
<cfy_> 怎么看?
<ofan> lspic ? dmesg?
<cfy_> *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -11 (awaiting 2654310 at 2654231, next
<cfy_> 2654313)
<cfy_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<cfy_> lspci
<cfy_> 话说用了autogroup,貌似我的load average就正常了
<ofan> gm45
<happyaron> cfy_: 这不可能
<happyaron> cfy_: 用了autogroup可以让负载巨高无比
<cfy_> happyaron: 是这样啊.我以前一般不会低于1
<cfy_> happyaron: 现在不用就接近0
<happyaron> cfy_: 还是你运行东西的问题。
<ofan> cfy_: 你的应该是gm45
<cfy_> ofan: 怎么看出来的?
<ofan> cfy_: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset  搜一下就有了
<cfy_> o
<windkids> 以后见。
<cfy_> /dev/sdc2 on /home/kingston type btrfs (rw,noatime,compress,ssd)
<cfy_> encfs on /home/encrypted type fuse.encfs (rw,allow_other,default_permissions)
<cfy_> ofan: 还是ssh -t好,写在.profile里有些不便
<shean> hi all
<^k^> shean, 好  12:00 
<shean> i can;t spk chinese...but i know that
<shean> m already un...
<shean> installed :)
<shean> i gonna go
<shean> c u
<ofan> cfy_: 怎么写在profile里
<if_else> 各位兄台，bash的history 是在logout之后才写入.bash_history文件的吧
<if_else> 谢谢
<iFvwm> 是的
<LongJ> if_else+++ 当然
<cfy_> ofan: echo 'screen -dr' > .profile啊
<yueduz> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<ofan> cfy_: 奥..
<jyf1987> 这里还是有这么多人 额
<cfy_> iFvwm: ee
<if_else> LongJ: 谢谢，兄台
<jyf1987> Kandu: 写一个fs要实现多少个接口？ 我指的是非fuse那种
<cfy_> iFvwm: 拜神
<test_> 有人吗
<^k^> test_, ....  12:29 
<test_> 有人吗
<^k^> test_, ....  12:30 
<test_> 呃，有人用iceplayer吗／
<jyf1987> Kandu: 原来你还跟龙芯的人勾结 额
<lemonmi> 有人用iceplayer吗
<ofan> 论坛上的那个？
<cfy_> RavenChan: hi
<cfy_> RavenChan: 你咋搜的?
<cfy_> RavenChan: 而且.那个你的发件人貌似有问题
<lemonmi> 我的iceplayer怎么不能播放／
<RavenChan> cfy_, ?
<cfy_> RavenChan: 关键词.
<cfy_> RavenChan: shlug
<RavenChan> cfy_, linux find duplicate file
<RavenChan> cfy_, 话说怎么让邮件列表把我发给他的邮件发一份给我。。
<M-sprite> 怎么无亏损，不降低画面质量的剪辑视频的一段？
<yqj>  : )
<cfy_> RavenChan: 不知道啊....填另一个邮箱?
<fairywell> http://news.chinaunix.net/blog/2011/0126/1216944.shtml
<pocoyo> cfy_: dired mode有神么中文娇嗔没有。
<pocoyo> 教程。
<fairywell> 感觉自由软件的狂热份子有些极端了，好似塔利班。。
<ofan> 比不过塔利班
<ofan> 人家好歹有个火箭筒啥的..
<fairywell> ；）
<jyf1987> fairywell: 任何团体的狂热分子都差不多
<RavenChan> cfy_, 看不到自己的发言很苦恼。。
<pocoyo> RavenChan: ？
<RavenChan> pocoyo, ?
<wind-w> hello world
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 我在说mailing list
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 怎么看不见?
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 我发的邮件不会存在于我自己的邮箱。。。我在说mutt..
<wind-w> Ping timeout:
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<jyf1987> 来抢劫么
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
<LongJ> DraZet+++
<DraZet> LongJ: ++?
 * LongJ 欣欣礼品店，代送礼品，礼品定制
<LongJ> DraZet+++ 说什么
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
 * LongJ 欣欣礼品店，代送礼品，礼品定制，顺德区可送礼上门
<DraZet> 什么++啊 不明白
<DraZet> 嚓longj是bot啊
<DraZet> LongJ: help
<LongJ> DraZet+++ 懂什么叫BOT啊
<DraZet> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<DraZet> 竟然是人肉bot
<LongJ> loader+++ 说来听听，有什么事
<ofan> 为什么cnbeta有很多链接都打不开 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133344.htm
<iIlL10oO> 社会使人变坏
<iIlL10oO> 142159CTCP VERSION reply from LongJ: xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.35.10-74.fc14.i686 [i686/800.50MHz/SMP]
<iIlL10oO> fc14 2.6.35
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 你行，看我机器干吗
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 我是黑客
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 哦，那多指点
<LongJ> 你再PING下
<DraZet> 广东省佛山市 联通
<iIlL10oO> 142724-!- LongJ [~well@120.87.135.63]
<_NINJA> 哇....黑客....
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 脸涂黑了？
 * happyaron XD
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 是的
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 看到发广告的,我就涂黑
<happyaron> :)
<iIlL10oO> 为了维护世界和平
<jyf1987> 怎么涂黑的？
<DraZet> 为了宇宙的和平
<jyf1987> 教教我 我也想当黑客
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 有点水平，
<iIlL10oO> 我有一本秘籍
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 把代码贴出来
<_NINJA> 秘籍，难道是传说中的...“葵花宝典”....????
<LongJ> 我以为是什么，原来是/ctcp指令
<iIlL10oO> 马上贴上来
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 怎 么看到我机器的版本的
<iIlL10oO> http://code.bulix.org/843jzj-79301
<iIlL10oO> 秘籍
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ ／ctcp iIlL10oO verSION
<if_else> 各位兄台，lftp 里面查看文件属性的命令是哪个？谢谢 ls -l 不行
<_NINJA> file?
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
 * LongJ is away 
<^k^> LongJ: .. ..
<LongJ> ^k^+++ 怎 么了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们哪里网费9美元一个月？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太扯了吧
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 低于5mbps的每个月9美元
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 你那多少
<knownbad> 我的是 6mb dsl $19.95.
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 15~25欧元
<gebjgd> knownbad, 便宜
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 限制呢
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没限制
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 包月
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 带宽都没有限制？？
<jyf1987> 还有德国好像也有色情过滤吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有盗版管理
<jyf1987> 德国 白澳是少数几个坚持走过滤路线的西方反动国家
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 4~16m
<knownbad> 你是说 3g 吧？
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 是大B还是小B? 上下行如何 对称否？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 小b
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 实际速度400k起
<jyf1987> 额 我还以为是大的呢 对称不对称？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不知奥
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没用过上传
<jyf1987> 自己试下不知道？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 试它干？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 试它干么？
<jyf1987> 要是对成 拿来做家庭服务器不错阿
<M-sprite> how to cut a video from 00:10-00:30 without reduce the quality ?
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不做
<happyaron> jyf1987: 国内现在都对称了
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 这个价格还不错阿
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 我有umts
<M-sprite> gebjgd:  how to cut a video from 00:10-00:30 without reduce the quality ?
<jyf1987> happyaron: 扯淡吧 adsl怎么可能对称
<gebjgd> M-sprite, 用剪子
<happyaron> jyf1987: 现在都光纤进楼了。
<jyf1987> 光纤虽然据说是对称  但是实际上许多小区宽带都限制上传的嘛
<jyf1987> happyaron: 光纤在哪里？给我装一个？
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 不是adsl
<happyaron> jyf1987: 中国的电话线，adsl只能用2M
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 是dsl
<M-sprite> gebjgd: well, do you have a command ?
<gebjgd> jyf1987, dsl的种类很多
<gebjgd> M-sprite, 剪子剪开
<gebjgd> M-sprite, 这就是命令
<jyf1987> happyaron: 胡说 我哥哥在杭州的时候装杭州电信的adsl是4m的 速度非常好
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，ADSL的名字就是非对称OOXX……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我家楼道里就有盒子，仍然用pppoe，但是光纤是进楼的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: xdsl?
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 多了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你试试上8M的还行不行
<M-sprite> gebjgd: 什么是剪子
<gebjgd> jyf1987, wiki上看
<edison0354> happyaron: 你们爽啊
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那可能不行了 达到理论直了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 就北京的个人网络发展最慢
<edison0354> happyaron: 是小区宽带还是独享？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 诶 是阿
<jyf1987> 水深火热
<gebjgd> happyaron, 没错
<happyaron> edison0354: 独享，和原来adsl一样，就是改了一下接入方式
<edison0354> happyaron: 电骡也能开到HIGH ID？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 大连那边网络价格大概是北京的1/5
<happyaron> edison0354: y
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我老婆他们家好几年前就宽带了。光纤。还速度超快
<happyaron> edison0354: 公网ip，上下行对称，纯pppoe
 * edison0354 北京1M 80块，2M 120块
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 多少钱？
<happyaron> edison0354: 我这儿最便宜550一年，2M
<jyf1987> 我这小区宽带 还没有ip呢 郁闷
<happyaron> edison0354: 辽宁那边更便宜
<jyf1987> happyaron: 出口如何
<edison0354> happyaron: 好便宜……
 * MeaCulpa 低头看着键盘，原来av的真理隐藏在他们旁边的两个字母里...
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那个时候帝都还是512kbps的 adsl
<gebjgd> happyaron, 落后的要死
<jyf1987> happyaron: 在家架个server吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 国内出口稳定，国际出口RP不好的时候可能遇到某些网站慢
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那还是要去日本或者香港
<happyaron> jyf1987: 而且我们这儿不封80端口，:)
<happyaron> 限制路由器使用，但是很容易就能破掉。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那就架被 你父母应该不会玩迅雷 bt 电驴吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没有需要，浪费电。
<jyf1987> 才几块钱的电额
<edison0354> jyf1987: 才……
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那也是钱。。。
<jyf1987> 可以搞个 openwrt的路由 电脑关闭的时候 由路由接管web访问 探测到电脑开起来后 再端口映射过去
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 电费很贵的
<jyf1987> 这样好很多
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 除非上个那种小玩意
<happyaron> jyf1987: 木有钱买路由啊。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 300多元的
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 我没感觉 总是比我吃饭喝饮料用的钱少多了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你赞助我一个的花我就弄。
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 3w的耗电
<jyf1987> happyaron: 等我去收购我同事二手的openwrt 加内存到64m的 很给力
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 小盒子么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有二手带无线的帮我淘一个。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我下半年就去北京了。
<jyf1987> happyaron: openwrt目标就是给无线路由用哈 额
<happyaron> :)
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 那不用给你整了 你来北京 跟我一个网络了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我到北京是校园网啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 给你下点东西很方便，:)
<jyf1987> 校园网和我的真的差不多 因为我是小区宽带
<jyf1987> 哦 对 我倒是想找个学生给我做代理 下论文
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你能有多大速度呢？
<freeflying> happyaron: 你要wife router,我给你个
<jyf1987> 你到时候去学校里可得给我开个代理 我要上 那些数据下论文用
<happyaron> freeflying: thx
<happyaron> freeflying: 本来想给Destine用openwrt做个能认证的无线路由，然后他们学校又换认证方式了，巨无语。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 现在什么认证方式了？
<jyf1987> 在北航这个人才吉吉的地方 认证方式真是个攻防战阿
<happyaron> jyf1987: 原来h3c，现在网页，但是用js
<freeflying> happyaron: 我手头的都刷成了dd-wrt
<happyaron> freeflying: 也好，有linux能交叉编译就行
<jyf1987> happyaron: 抓包分析下就是了
<jyf1987> 我们学校以前就是web认证 挺方便的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 估计得模拟个浏览器
<jyf1987> 没有一般学校那么2的认证工具
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哪里需要那么麻烦 他无非是发点http请求而已
<happyaron> jyf1987: 那破玩意儿不是认证一下就行，是要一直开着那个页面才能联网
<happyaron> jyf1987: 页面关了网就断
<jyf1987> happyaron: 抓个包看看正常发什么数据  你就可以模拟他了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 这个我明白 可以写工具办到的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。
<jyf1987> 我以前写过工具去学校信息系统里抓照片出来 额
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 清华的考试系统巨白痴，所有考生信息都能匿名访问。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我们学校的也可以
<happyaron> freeflying: 北大的考试系统倒是需要认证，但是页面里报名流程跟神经错乱似的。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 都是通过url参数的 哈哈 真白痴 还设计得那么复杂的url
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。。。
<jyf1987> dotnet写的 真是阿
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你报送清华么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 没
<lainme> 我们学校的学生照片也被抓出来过，有人还把我的发给我了……
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那报送哪里？ 首都联合大学？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 。。。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 还没考完呢，考完才知道哪里有把握。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 好吧 能过来就行 上大学真的是上城市大学
<happyaron> jyf1987: 嗯。
 * LongJ 欣欣礼品店，代送礼品，礼品定制，顺德区可送礼上门
<jyf1987> 当然 如果你能进清华北大也行 那个是出国预备学堂
<jyf1987> 还有庞大的校友会 都跟学习没关系 是混社会的
<happyaron> 呵呵。
<jyf1987> 那个德国老呢 跑了？
<M-sprite> hi
<^k^> M-sprite, 好  15:22 
<LongJ> M-sprite+++ 他是机器
<M-sprite> LongJ: no
<M-sprite> test my config and theme
<M-sprite> i am sorry
<M-sprite> who use irssi, i want to change something
<LongJ> M-sprite+++ 我也在测试
<LongJ> M-sprite+++ 这里大部分人都是用irssi
<M-sprite> LongJ: 怎么在irssi的theme文件里把别人给你的句子改变成红色，就是那个关键词是什么
<M-sprite> private message试了几个都不是
<LongJ> M-sprite+++ /help
<M-sprite> no help for privmsg
<LongJ> M-sprite+++ 我还在用Xchat
<LongJ> irssu,搞不懂
 * LongJ is away 
<mfnyt> linux下irssi，win下xchat算了
 * Router2 
<rothsdad> want to ask a serious question, how to cross the wall effectively? I want to watch youtube HD video.
<shallow> 又要翻墙啊
<rothsdad> shallow: in linux
<shallow> 百度或google一下
<rothsdad> shallow: I had done it, but failed, so I ask this channel
<rothsdad> tor is so slow
<ofan> vpn
<rothsdad> ofan: how? in detail pls, thx
<ofan> rothsdad: 买个服务器，搭建vpn
<ofan> rothsdad: google vpn
<rothsdad> ofan: ...
<rothsdad> ofan: i want free
<JudeHyoe> 大家好
<rothsdad> JudeHyoe: hi
<^k^> JudeHyoe, 好  16:22 
<rothsdad> ofan: like free U in windows
<JudeHyoe> 怎么查看电台的URL
<JudeHyoe> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<rothsdad> ofan: fast and stable
<rothsdad> abusolutely free
<JudeHyoe> 我想用本地播放器播放不打开网页
<ofan> rothsdad: go to bed and dream...
<JudeHyoe> 这个频道没人知道？
<Loongjiang> :)
<Loongjiang> help
<Loongjiang> cfy_: welcom
<rothsdad> I have tried wine free U, but failed again
<LongJ> rothsdad: 什么意思
<iIlL10oO> rothsdad: 有人成功了
<rothsdad> LongJ: i want to cross the wall in a free and fast way
<JudeHyoe> UBUNTU很差劲吧
<rothsdad> iIlL10oO: old version maybe, but i only have the newest version
<JudeHyoe> 怎么屏保过后不能熄灭幕
<LongJ> JudeHyoe: 什么意思，你的意思是说你的屏幕会自动息灭？？
<JudeHyoe> 在windows里面屏保后不是会屏幕熄灭断电吗？U里面就不能，只能黑屏带电
<rothsdad> JudeHyoe: set your screen autoclosed to never
<JudeHyoe> rothsdad:在哪里？
<rothsdad> JudeHyoe: power setting
<LongJ> JudeHyoe: set your screen autoclosed ever,not never
<JudeHyoe> rothsdad:没有 胡说吧
<LongJ> JudeHyoe: 电源管理里有啊
<JudeHyoe> Longj:没有
<JudeHyoe> 我用的11.04都没有
<JudeHyoe> 以前用10.10也没有
<JudeHyoe> 只有dim screen when idle
<JudeHyoe> 还有REDUCE BRIGHTNESS
<LongJ> 11.04？有什么值得夸耀的地方么
<JudeHyoe> 没有你那什么set your screen auto closed
<LongJ> JudeHyoe: 电源管理－－－－》空闲时转入睡眠
<JudeHyoe> rothsdad: no option of such function, u snack.
<JudeHyoe> longj: 这个勾选啦 我只问你的可以在屏保过后自动关闭屏幕吗断电的那种 不是黑屏的那种 建议你关灯试
<iFvwm> 屏保开了，就不会过。
<JudeHyoe> ifvwm:什么意识？》
<iFvwm> 就不会停止的嘛
<MeaCulpa> http://www.linuxchix.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxChix | Be Polite. Be Helpful.
<ghosTM55> http://news.163.com/11/0126/15/6RB8HJ5B0001124J.html
<Loongjiang> FeiRuoWa: welcom
<FeiRuoWa> ty, LongJ
<LongJ> NoIE: hi,
<NoIE> 你好。
<LongJ> irssi ,how to press Chinese
<LongJ> in command line
<LongJ> jfbterm
<LongJ> Could Emacs do this?
<NoIE> LongJ: Can you read chinese text in the screen ?
<xiangfu> LongJ: depends on your input method I think
<LongJ> NoIE: sure
<NoIE> LongJ: 您用的是虚拟终端吗？比如gnome-terminal?
<LongJ> NoIE: tty1
<NoIE> LongJ: 不清楚，也许有终端下的输入法吧？但是我不了解。
<liwei> 你需要个输入法
<LongJ> maybe emacs can do this
<LongJ> liwei: ibus-daemon,but can't running
<liwei> LongJ, ibus-daemon need X11
<LongJ> liwei: so ,I will start Xorg
<liwei> yep, or you use some IM in console mode
<liwei> LongJ, 我记得很久以前用过 zhcon 这么个东西
<LongJ> liwei: console mode??what's that
<liwei> LongJ, 在你进入X环境之前的那个就是 console mode
<LongJ> liwei: command line
<liwei> LongJ, 是的，就是你说的 command line
<xiangfu> LongJ: in Emacs, Ctrl + \ ,  chinese-py :)
<LongJ> liwei: I think that is any mode of emacs
<LongJ> xiangfu: sure???
<xiangfu> LongJ: should words fine.
<rothsdad> xiangfu: 好东西
<xiangfu> LongJ: just tested in 'ssh session'
<xiangfu> LongJ: starting my Ben NanoNote for test Chinese input method in textmode.
<rothsdad> xiangfu: 什么时候出ben nanonote2??
<LongJ> xiangfu: baidu cloud?
<xiangfu> LongJ: never using baidu. :)
<xiangfu> rothsdad: there is one name MilkyMist _ 1 , which is we current working on .
<xiangfu> LongJ: starting FBTerm
<rothsdad> xiangfu: 恩，我在wiki上看见了， 但不是太明白，定位是小本还是？
<xiangfu> rothsdad: VJ station
<rothsdad> xiangfu: 什么是VJ
<LongJ> xiangfu: input method ,and continure???
<rothsdad> xiangfu: 我google过了，看是不太清楚
<xiangfu> rothsdad: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VJ_(media_personality)
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 邮件不用回我了 我自己解决了
<xiangfu> LongJ: just tested emacs + fbterm + tty1. works fine.
<rothsdad> jyf1987: hi
<xiangfu> jyf1987: great. one advive for you.  :)
<jyf1987> rothsdad: what?
<xiangfu> jyf1987: we can send such emacs to QQ group emacs address. :) I always like mailing list. more open, more people :)
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 额 你记错了吧 我可没用qq跟你聊过 我都是gtalk
<xiangfu> jyf1987: ok, forget that. sorry.
<jyf1987> 可是为何 gcc编译那么慢
<deathshadow> 各位老大 交互式登录除了用expect之外还能用什么?
<xiangfu> jyf1987: cpu is only 336Mhz. and compile very small code and middle code time is the same. someone already test that.
<LongJ> xiangfu ctr+\,press :chinese-py
<LongJ> xiangfu: OK!!thanks
<jyf1987> xiangfu: 但是用汇编就特别快呢 我只是写个hello world而已 我估计还是因为内存下 中间文件没有放内存里 所以写io就慢下来了
<xiangfu> "ctrl + \"    then  input "chinese-py"
<X_Star> 各位，有没有在四川的，刚毕业找工作的大学生朋友阿？
<xiangfu> jyf1987: don't know the detail.  :(
<deathshadow> ..
<xiangfu> LongJ: just take a screenshot: http://www.openmobilefree.net/other/downloads/tmp/emacs-fbterm-chinese-py-ben-nanonote.png
<xiangfu> LongJ: my little ben only  320x240 screen. :)
<deathshadow> 除了expect之外还有什么 支持交互式登录？
<LongJ> deathshadow: expect
<deathshadow> ...only expect?
<xiangfu> deathshadow: 什么是交互登录？？
<LongJ> deathshadow: you can write one yourself
<deathshadow> ... 虽然不是太难但是我也不会
<deathshadow> xiangfu: 类似ssh有回显的..
<xiangfu> deathshadow: I think you can using shell script like "ssh USERNAME@www.-----.com<<EOF passwd EOF :)
<happyaron> 其实expect没用的，改改ssh的config就可以了。
<happyaron> 用expect太小题大做。
<deathshadow> <<EOF 如何操作 我试过 一样出现password:
<deathshadow> 更改config?
<happyaron> Host * ServerAliveInterval 60 ServerAliveCountMax 5
<cfy_> RavenChan: web gmail倒是可以
<cfy_> LongJ: .
<deathshadow> happyaron: ServerAliveInterval 能详细点？ 没找到比较好的资料
<happyaron> deathshadow: 这个就设置4或者5就行，意思是你发送那么多次keep alive请求如果服务器都没相应就认为连接断开。
<deathshadow> ServerAliveInterval 防止断开而已...?我现在就是找到一个类似expect的工具 ，让其可以在SHELL自动登录 有回显输入密码的方法
<happyaron> screen + ssh
<cfy_> happyaron: 厄.驱动又出问题了阿.....
<happyaron> cfy_: ...
<cfy_> Jan 26 18:05:51 localhost kernel: [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<deathshadow> ...
<happyaron> cfy_: 你太悲剧点了。
<cfy_> happyaron: 希望linus他么速度点,或者我再激进点......
<cfy_> happyaron: 不过还好只是显卡驱动.要么busier,或者ssh过去都行.数据没问题....
<happyaron> cfy_: 这不是linus的问题，找intel
<cfy_> happyaron:哦.有没有说什么时候恢复?
<happyaron> cfy_: 没注意
<deathshadow> happyaron: screen+ssh 是可以解决了... 问题写SHELL的时候还是需要expect吧
<happyaron> deathshadow: 没看见任何需要。
<deathshadow> happyaron: 需要啥?
<deathshadow> 你意思说没什么需要 用SHELL吧...
<happyaron> deathshadow: screen+ssh就可以解决所有情况了。。。
<MaskRay> deathshadow: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327098/
<happyaron> deathshadow: shell咋了，干啥不用？
<MaskRay> deathshadow: 这个可以显示密码，如果还有什么需要就提出来
<deathshadow> 本来我想说找类似expect的工具,看来还是需要expect...
<cfy_> 欺负人啊.....
<cfy_> 国外连115都有1.5M/s.....我这里不到100k.....
<sitaback> arch更新好猛
<Kandu> cfy_: 折騰鬼，活該
<cfy_> Kandu: 怎么折腾了......
<cfy_> 熟悉axel
<cfy_> 谁熟悉axel
<cfy_> 多源的时候文件名要相同么?
<Kandu> cfy_: 你這不叫折騰，此頻道就沒折騰的人了
<cfy_> Kandu: 厄....我只是下个东西......
<cfy_> Kandu: 网络关系.和我无关的....
<Kandu> cfy_: 唔，我是說以前你 amd64 用 32 位系統，lvm， 內核用 37，急進 btrfs, gentoo 天天更新編譯 這些事
<cfy_> Kandu: 嗯,现在64,没lvm,就btrfs,38-rc2
<cfy_> Kandu: 现在不天天更新了....会忘记....
<Kandu> cfy_: :P 我正等 fpc 進 freebsd 64 源。進了就換 fb
<cfy_> Kandu: fb有啥好?
<Kandu> cfy_: 據說 fb 是操作系統
<cfy_> 嗯?
<wecing> Kandu: fpc? free pascal compiler?
<deathshadow> arch 其实好好拉
<wecing> 话说谁能解答一下……为什么我每次开机两三天之后就不能访问google了……但是重启一下就又好了……
<caleb-> wecing: 有错误信息没？
<wecing> 没有……
<alick> 大家在flash游戏里输入文字有没遇到问题？我是ibus能输入，不用ibus（切回纯英文）就输不进去~~
<caleb-> wecing: 被墙了？重启拿到新 ip?
<wecing> caleb-: 而且我没看vpn没开ssh……
<caleb-> wecing: adsl 重启可能拿到不同 ip
<wecing> caleb-: 我觉得有可能，但是这也太离奇了吧……
<caleb-> wecing: 常搜不河蟹的 keyword?
<wecing> caleb-: 没有啊……
<caleb-> wecing: 连不上总有个 404 啥的吧？
<LongJ> wecing: caleb- 404 shi ge shi -----------what is 404,
<wecing> caleb-: firefox的提示是timed out……刚才我直接在gnome下断开网络链接，再重新连接，居然正常了……
<huangg> l1il
<huangg> o0O
<wecing> LongJ: 啥- -
<caleb-> wecing: 另外可能是 adsl 不稳定
<caleb-> wecing: 可打服务电话请机房 reset port
<wecing> caleb-: 但是诡异的是，受影响的只有google和webqq，豆瓣什么的都正常……
<caleb-> ...
<wecing> caleb-: 更诡异的是现在google能用了，webqq又登录不了了……我现在是不是应该攒rp去>.<
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror 更新， 1G...
<wecing> alvin_rxg: 更新了？
<alvin_rxg> wecing: yo
<alvin_rxg> 我取消了这个更新……等大半夜的时候再说……
<wecing> alvin_rxg: 火速围观新版urt去……
<alvin_rxg> wecing: which server?
<wecing> alvin_rxg: 不固定……而且我的渣技术已经逆天了……
<alvin_rxg> 我一般在 flame grilled game 和 [b00bs] 的服务器玩
<wecing> alvin_rxg: id呢？也是alvin_rxg？
<alvin_rxg> alvin{sniper}
<wecing> alvin_rxg: ok……下次看到之后一定打招呼。
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> http://is.gd/JYHvts   排行13……
<huangg> ..
<houge_langley> 测试
<^k^> houge_langley, ....  19:59 
<iIlL10oO> If you really know what you are doing, you can still update rubygems by setting the REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable, but please remember that this is completely unsupported by Debian.
<iIlL10oO> 怎么设置 REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable
<houge_langley> 刚刚发现xchat的有很多不错的附加组建，全部apt-get install了，爽
<cfy_> 有人看柯南么?
<^k^> cfy_, ....  20:07 
<Kandu> cfy_: 據說 fb 是 os, linux 是 kernel :)
<cfy_> Kandu: 所以我用gentooXD
<houge_langley> 大家的Libreoffice（PPA）源是否提示更新了？
<huangg> Kandu: bsd有自己的内核的吧
<jackey> 大家有按照论坛方法编译cce的吗。
<jackey> 有在的吗
<jervis> cce是什么
<jackey> 纯文本控制台的中文环境
<nihui> jackey: 我用过cce
<Loongjiang> jackey: cce?could it press chinese
<nihui> jackey: 我用的是 sdl 模式
<jackey> nihui:我在fb下用的，非root用户使用中文还是乱码，但是root就正常
<jackey> nihui:这是怎么回事啊。
<Loongjiang> nihui: could it press Chinese?----cce
<nihui> jackey: 不知道...
<nihui> Loongjiang: cce 自带中文输入
<Loongjiang> nihui: wubi or binyin?
<jackey> 都有
<nihui> Loongjiang: 都有
<Loongjiang> nihui:,nihui jackey thanks
<jackey> 客气
<jackey> nihui:我怀疑是权限的问题，搞了好久还没搞定，郁闷
<ghosTM55> nihui: hello，最近怎么样
<nihui> ghosTM55: 什么怎么样呀
 * RavenChan 字体好纠结
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 神马字体
<ghosTM55> nihui: 在忙什么
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 终端最后我用了dino+wqy-bitmap
<nihui> ghosTM55: 作业
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 现在在纠结英文字体= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: dino 是什么？
<ghosTM55> nihui: 你们还有作业的?
<nihui> ghosTM55: 我会写一个 openfetion 的库
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 囧
<ghosTM55> nihui: 哦
<nihui> 一个verycd倒下   千万个verycd站起来
<ghosTM55> nihui: 联通3G用户表示不用飞信
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 某点阵字体
<nihui> ghosTM55: 呵呵，我也不太用
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 有推荐么？
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: rvxt下?
<happyaron> nihui: 你写库我绝对支持，希望能更有个库的样，:)
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 所有地方
<nihui> happyaron: 。。。原来你在偷听啊...
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 除了rxvt的所有地方
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 英文字体我现在笔记本上用matrix
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: pc上用dejavu sans mono，默认的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 给张截图 看看效果
<jackey> 大家帮推荐下，ubuntu对哪个T-Express接口的上网卡支持较好
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, dejavu mono和freemono哪个好= =
<happyaron> nihui: libofetion现在确实不是个像样的库。
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: dejavu
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 我还是喜欢freemono= =
<edison0354> happyaron: 司机：“你在哪个大学上学” 我： “北航” 司机：“嘛玩儿？” 我：“ 北京航空航天大学……” 司机：“哦。空姐啊！ 说这么复杂干嘛啊！”
<edison0354> happyaron: 我一同学
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 那就用freemono咯
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 你回到老家了?
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, matrix是怎么样的？
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 我回家了
<ghosTM55> nihui: 有空来参加聚会啊，好一会儿没见到你了
<nihui> 哦。空姐啊！
<Loongjiang> nihui: yuan li mei-you "cce"
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 截图给你看
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<nihui> Loongjiang: 那就只好编译了...
<nihui> cce2k.sf.net
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 求 dino 截图
<edison0354> happyaron: http://page.renren.com/600038849/note/709227689?ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=2012&fin=12&ff_id=600038849&feed=page_blog&tagid=709227689
<jackey> Loongjiang:去论坛以“10.04　cce"为关键字，搜别人打好补丁的包，自己编译通不过
<Loongjiang> jackey: help me to download one ??oK?
<Loongjiang> jackey: I use fedora
<jackey> 一样的，都可以用的，
<nihui> cce 要 gcc4 编译补丁的。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 看过
<Loongjiang> the package of rpm
<jackey> tar.gz
<ghosTM55> happyaron: ubuntu中国版现在用的人多么，我不知道什么杨
<ghosTM55> 什么样
<Loongjiang> tar.gz, ye xing
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 不清楚， freeflying 在推动
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 哦
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i82546
<jackey> Loongjiang:能上论坛？
<Loongjiang> jackey: sure
<Loongjiang> address
<caleb-> 中国版默认安装翻墙软件？
<jackey> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=273571&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Ubuntu 10.04下cce-0.51原代码编译安装
<jackey> 去下载附件中打好补丁的那个包，否则编译不过
<jackey> @^k^：你也在用？
<caleb-> 啥年代了还用 cce
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 不喜欢。。
<RavenChan> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82547
<RavenChan> dino
<RavenChan> dina= =
<RavenChan> 记错名字了
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 你这口味。。。
 * nihui 见识到作为 cli 用户的好处了...
<yueduz> 请问有谁知道火狐的一个隐藏图片的插件叫什么名字
 * nihui 那就是可以永远看得到桌面墙纸！！
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 不许看不起点阵字。。
<RavenChan> nihui, xchat也行。。
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 我是说颜色
<nihui> RavenChan: 你上网是用 w3m / lynx ?
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 这颜色怎么了。。
<RavenChan> nihui, opera= =,让您失望了
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 没啥
<hnwy> yueduz: adblock plus可以
<nihui> 控制台里如何显示 flash 呢...
<nihui> gnu 的那个 flash 播放器行不行呢...
<yueduz> hnwy: 不是这个,有个更好的我现在找不到了,以前装过
<Kandu> huangg: 嗯
<houge_langley> 今天在http://linuxconfau.blip.tv 播放的内容是关于神马？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 您觉得哪个颜色不对呢。。？
<hnwy> yueduz: 以前用GPRS上网时，直接可以把火狐的图片全屏蔽了
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 没什么没什么，开你玩笑，你不要放心上了，囧囧囧
<yueduz> hnwy: 我说的那个能隐藏图片为红叉,点红叉又能显示那张图片.不会全部显示
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 诶
<hnwy> 呵呵，那真不知道了
<yueduz> hnwy: 我现在就是用gprs上网,悲剧
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 囧
<RavenChan> huntxu, hxhx,你用什么字体的？
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 话说最新内核支持多点了
<hnwy> yueduz: 哈哈哈哈，我用了半年了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 微米黑
<hnwy> yueduz: 为此把很多邮件列表都退了，rss也删了
<RavenChan> huntxu, 英文？等宽？
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 什么多点?
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 触摸板
<ghosTM55> RavenChan: 哦
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 2.6.38_rc2?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 嗯嗯，不过我就是merge了一下= =我还在用2.6.37
<huntxu> RavenChan: dejavu sans （mono）
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你的口味和 ghosTM55 一样的= =
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你英文都是等宽的？
<huntxu> RavenChan: 嗯
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 很久没看到你了么
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 是么...
<Kandu> ls
<void1> 37竟然说 还在...
<void1> 稳定版停在36呢
<onshoestring> 什么稳定版停在36？
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 你在广州?
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 我看到广州那边好像要组织LUG，列表里有人提到你
<caleb-> stable: 2.6.37
<RavenChan> void1, 少来37早稳定了
<onshoestring> 干什么的组织
<caleb-> longterm:	2.6.35.10
 * RavenChan 拜hx大神。。
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 你什么时候变大婶了
<void1> 2.6.36-gentoo-r5
<onshoestring> gentoo的内核新
<onshoestring> 2.6.32
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 我本来就在广州...
<RavenChan> ghosTM55, 我也想知道。。
<happyaron> 拜见胡须
<happyaron> 拜见0354
<happyaron> 拜见猴哥
<happyaron> 拜见kk
<happyaron> 拜见接歪挨弗
<RavenChan> 拜见aron xu...
<happyaron> 拜见泥灰
<happyaron> 拜见主席，主席下划线不在
<huntxu> 给包包传染了
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 哦，最近在忙些什么
<onshoestring> aronxu翻译了empathy
<happyaron> RavenChan: 呃，不知道咋称呼，所以不好拜啊。
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 给你拜年了
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: 小年快乐，新年快乐！
<happyaron> huntxu: 哈哈
 * RavenChan 话说我的e2fsprog还一直放着没翻译囧。。
 * RavenChan 有罪恶感了。。
<happyaron> RavenChan: 翻吧，正好过年休息
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 忙过年
<houge_langley> wine个自由门，起码比vpn快点
<RavenChan> happyaron, vim有po插件么？
<onshoestring> wine 太烂了
<happyaron> RavenChan: po.vim
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 恩
<onshoestring> 我宁愿在xp下运行FG
 * caleb- 觉得 locale 应该真对 cli / gui message 分开设置
 * caleb- 觉得 locale 应该针对 cli / gui message 分开设置
<caleb-> debug msg 还是看英文比较爽
<RavenChan> happyaron, 2005-04-13= =
<RavenChan> happyaron, 好老
<jackey> ＧＡＥ不也很不错
 * RavenChan ^k^走了= =
 * RavenChan 又回来了= =
<iIlL10oO> ...
<onshoestring_> 客户端老是掉线
<onshoestring_> 不知道什么原因
<iIlL10oO> 掉得真强,正好超时
<iIlL10oO> 211805  onshoestring_ 客户端老是掉线
<iIlL10oO> 211809-!- onshoestring [~onshoestr@1.85.0.143] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<huntxu> RavenChan: 哈哈，你居然不知道有po.vim?
<onshoestring_> 是不是有人用我的nick
<RavenChan> huntxu, 那又怎样= =
<huntxu> RavenChan: 笑你
<onshoestring_> 不知道的东西多 有什么奇怪的
<caleb-> 不知道的东西多 有什么奇怪的++
<caleb-> Un*x 学无止境
<RavenChan> huntxu, 你知道单纯形怎么做么
<RavenChan> huntxu, 知道快速傅里叶和预留推进么
<onshoestring_> 记得快速傅里叶处理信号时用的
<onshoestring_> 全望了
<bk1988> who
<huntxu> RavenChan: 那和我有什么关系？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 加入翻译组了？
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我只是在说明不知道也没什么好奇怪的。。
<huntxu> RavenChan: 当然不是了
<Kandu> RavenChan: 說的不錯 :)  不過 huntxu 好像也沒說到有關“奇怪”的詞
<huntxu> RavenChan: 你能反问po.vim和你什么关系么
<onshoestring_> 怎么解决台式机ubuntu看flash 一会就没声音了 xp centos都没问题 笔记本ubuntu也没问题
<ofan> dropbox.com貌似能直接上了
<RavenChan> huntxu, 从我开始用vim 写po之前确实和我没关系= =
<ofan> 谁没有dropbox帐号，发送邀请中...
<cfy_> 唉........
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我以前确实不知道，但是那时候和我没关系
<cfy_> 傅里叶变换确实不错.
<igi> onshoestring_: 可能和flash插件有关，你自己下载adobe的最新flash插件了么
<RavenChan> huntxu, 现在和我有关系了，但我知道了
<cfy_> 没傅里叶.怎么传信号?
<huntxu> RavenChan: ...
<cfy_> RavenChan: 你们学了这么多了?
<onshoestring_> 下了也没用 从adobe.com下载的
<onshoestring_> 开始有声音 一会就没了
<RavenChan> cfy_, 没有啊。。。表示我只会用fft算算多项式乘法。。
<caleb-> 写 po 也不一定要用 po.vim 啊
<onshoestring_> 刷新一下又有声音了
<cfy_> RavenChan: 我电路分析没有学那块...复变学了点皮毛的皮毛.....
<cfy_> 悲剧.....
<igi> 不要追新，用稳定版本，我用某个新版本时也经常崩溃
<onshoestring_> 我用10.04.1
<cfy_> 我就是一个追新的悲剧....
<igi> 这么新？我用10.01.102.64
<caleb-> 追新要看 upstream
<cfy_> ofan: 我不能直接打开T_T
<caleb-> 有的 upstream 专喜欢放有问题的 release...
<cfy_> .
<cfy_> 为啥?
<ofan> cfy_: 奇怪，我这可以
<onshoestring_> 有10.01版本么？
<cfy_> 体现不稳定版本才是稳定的?
<caleb-> 没写 test suite 吧
<myke2> 如果要在tex里面完成几何作图怎么弄?
<cfy_> ofan: 也可能是我这里网络太烂导致大不开
<caleb-> cfy_: 很多程序员喜欢写程序，不喜欢 debug
<cfy_> 打不开
<cfy_> caleb-: 唉........
<ofan> 很多程序员喜欢写程序，不喜欢编译..
<caleb-> cfy_: 很多程序员喜欢写程序，不喜欢写文档
<caleb-> cfy_: 很多程序员喜欢写程序，不喜欢搞翻译
<cfy_> caleb-: 写文档确实很痛苦.
<cfy_> 明天换电信.
<ofan> 今天看到一段话:"I work at Google and I am an engineering-degree dropout who was referred by a music-degree dropout;we both now report to a VP who was a mathematics-degree dropout."
<cfy_> 我现在是体会到代理的快了.....
 * caleb- 今天又推一个人上 ipv6 鸟
<caleb-> http://test-ipv6.com/
<myke2> TeX或者LaTeX里面怎么弄几何作图?
<ofan> Your IPv6 service appears to be: Teredo
<caleb-> ofan: 快上 gogoc
<ofan> caleb-: ?
<caleb-> 一般建议用 gogoc > miredo/teredo
<ofan> gogoc是啥
<happyaron> caleb-: debian里有么？
<caleb-> happyaron: 有
<happyaron> let me have a look...
<ofan> gogoc是什么原理？
<caleb-> 也可以两个都装，默认会用 gogoc
<happyaron> caleb-: 为啥比teredo好呢？
<ofan> 只是ipv6地址dns解析？
<myke2> caleb-: gogoc?
<ofan> 支持ipv6地址dns解析？
<myke2> caleb-: 是不是把miredo给T了
<happyaron> ofan: 8.8.8.8
<happyaron> caleb-: gw6c不是non-free么。。。
<happyaron> 咋成main了呢。
<caleb-> teredo 是用 ipv4 udp
<ofan> happyaron: 那个只提供ipv4地址解析吧
<myke2> caleb-: 我发现miredo的确很不稳定
<ofan> 要支持ipv6的dns
<happyaron> ofan: 应该是有ipv6的
<caleb-> top level dns 好像都还没有 pure ipv6 的
<caleb-> 都是 ipv4 / ipv6 混合
<happyaron> ofan: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/faq.html#ipv6
<ofan> 现在转ipv6很有必要阿
<caleb-> 6 月 8 日不用 ipv6 很多站没法上啊
<ofan> 过几天估计都上不了网了XD..
<happyaron> ofan: 如果要支持走v6的dns，可能需要找个什么大学的吧，一般都还实验性的。
<caleb-> 6 月 8 日全球许多公司同步公测
<caleb-> 那天不提供 ipv4 service
<caleb-> 有些 upstream git 已经默认启用 ipv6, 用 ipv4 git 没法 clone / pull
<igi> 我看adobe官网的flash稳定版本才10.01阿，怎么你就用上10.04了
<caleb-> igi: lab 的
<alick> 电信/网通 支持 ipv6 吗？
<yjcsuper`> ls
<caleb-> alick: 装个 gogoc / miredo 就行鸟
<caleb-> alick: 还可以顺便翻墙
<edison0354> alick: 不支持
<alick> myke2: 我晓得一个 asy
<alick> caleb-: tunnel broker 也得有个服务器吧？
<caleb-> alick: 免费免注册
<myke2> alick: ?
<cfy_>  Kandu 厄,我觉得是不是我的域名搞错了?
<caleb-> alick: 可以匿名用
<alick> myke2: tex作图
<alick> caleb-: where？
<cfy_> Kandu: 连cfy.machinelife.org都有被google收录...
<myke2> alick: 是一个宏包?
<caleb-> alick: ubuntu 装好 gogoc 一般就能直接用了
<alick> myke2: 我安装的texlive ，附带了
<Kandu> cfy_: 因為這裡的 irc log 有
<caleb-> alick: 其它 distro 就搜搜 wiki/doc 吧
<cfy_> iperl.co.cc
<myke2> alick: 我只有texlive-core和texlive-langcjk
<alick> myke2: Asymptote  is a powerful descriptive vector graphics language for tech‐
<alick>        nical drawings, inspired by MetaPost but with an improved C++-like syn‐
<alick>        tax.   Asymptote  provides  for  figures the same high-quality level of
<alick>        typesetting that LaTeX does for scientific text.
<jyfl987> linux下有没有u盘量产工具 额
<cfy_> http://iperl.co.cc
<alick> 好险
<Kandu> cfy_: 而且這個 irclog 更新很快， google spider 很關注
<cfy_> Kandu: 估计名太还是没有........
<cfy_> Kandu: 明天看吧.
<spirit> jyfl987, VirtualBOX
<ofan> he.net 提供免费ipv6 tunnel和vpn
<jyfl987> 少扯淡 我知道他就是个刷控制芯片固件得工具
<spirit> 我正在尝试LibreOffice
<Kandu> cfy_: 你是說 iperl.co.cc 沒收錄？
<spirit> jyfl987, 我要尝试Linux下量产我会在虚拟机下实验  写程序对我来说太遥远
<jyfl987> 写程序有什么遥远得
<jyfl987> 想学就去学
<huntxu> jyfl987: 什么量产？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 额 就是刷u盘主控的固件 让他支持一些特性
<alick> caleb-: gogo6.com 上貌似要注册呀？
<huntxu> RavenChan: opera今天是不是两连发？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 没研究...
<caleb-> alick: 不注册也能用
<caleb-> jyfl987: 啥特性？不就是写入 u盘？
<jyfl987> 额 变态 还要密码
<alick> caleb-: 有无差别？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那就错了 usb cdrom usbhdd 什么得
<cfy_ipod> 死了
<cfy_ipod> 因为btrfs
<edison0354> spirit: Linux都能量产？？
<edison0354> spirit: 量产工具不是对环境要求很高？
<edison0354> cfy_ipod: 你做试验品了，那我就不折腾了
<cfy_ipod> Kernel bug at fs/btrfs/disk-io
<caleb-> alick: 注册可以享有专用的 ipv6 ip
<Router2> jyfl987: 目前哪个牌子哪款U盘做量产最好啊？好像没有个比较公认的
<edison0354> Router2: 慧荣，群联
<cfy_ipod> 洗漱，回来再不行就busier
<edison0354> Router2: SSS6667做三区三启
<caleb-> jyfl987: 刷 firmware?
<jyfl987> Router2: 我有个联想得u盘 买回来就是usb hdd支持 的 根本部需要量产 哼哼
<jyfl987> 拿来做启动盘挺好
<jyfl987> 把grub装u盘上 插u盘才有引导
<RavenChan> huntxu, 我怎么觉得是3连。。
<edison0354> jyfl987: 狠……
<Router2> jyfl987: 有些主板对U盘启支持也不太好，很挑
<edison0354> Router2: 一般的phsion主控的兼容性还好吧
<RavenChan> huntxu, 嗯嗯21 guns挺好听的。。
<edison0354> Router2: 反正3S就整个一悲剧
<spirit> edison0354, 我没在Linux下量产过  换个系统也就几分钟的事
<vmlinz> 请问有人知道如何更新一个gpg的secret key吗，过期了我更新key但只能更新public key的expire时间，secret key不知道如何更新expire时间。。。
<edison0354> spirit: 额
<jyfl987> Router2: 老的是这样 现在基本都差不多支持了 再说了 你可以用脚投票
<Router2> edison0354: 有时候有一个做好的是挺方便，就怕主板启动那块不认
<edison0354> Router2: 恩，比如我的y450就不认我的phsion的kingston
<cfy_> RavenChan: 悲剧.
<caleb-> vmlinz: 一般是到期前搞个 new key 用 old key 去签
<edison0354> Router2: 更悲催的是我们宿舍除了我的电脑都认那张盘……
<RavenChan> cfy_, ?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 他的btrfs终于挂了
<cfy_> RavenChan: 没啥.睡觉去.....
<cfy_> 貌似还是和cpu调节有关?
<vmlinz> cfy_: 哦，我刚刚给public key增加了一个新的ecrypt key，好像可以了，呵呵
<cfy_> 我直接关闭内核支持试试
<cfy_> vmlinz: ?
<RavenChan> cfy_, 恭喜，怎么挂了？说不定还有救
<Router2> edison0354: 哈哈，果然够悲催的，就自己的用不了
<cfy_> RavenChan: 有救啥......
<RavenChan> cfy_, 症状？
<RavenChan> <edison0354> RavenChan: 他的btrfs终于挂了  cfy_
<vmlinz> cfy_: 有一个edit key选项，添加了一个secret key，然后它就自动用新的了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我不得不用 initrd 了，因为没有 scsi_wait_scan.ko 就会 kernel panic..
<cfy_> RavenChan: 直接死掉.....倒是再说.我试新内核
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 是啊当然
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是这也不用initrd啊？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我也有那个模块
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 小包？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 那个模块大家都有的
<vmlinz> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不用 initrd 就会 kernel panic
<jyfl987> 靠
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 怎么会。。。。
<jyfl987> 刚刚用检测工具检测 买的u盘是扩容盘
<jyfl987> 1g的冒充8G
<myke2> MaskRay: 不能把他写入LINUX_FIRMWARE那个CONFIG的?
<caleb-> vmlinz: 用 pub key 加密可以用 new key 解密？
<happyaron> caleb-: tsp比teredo好在什么地方呢？
<cfy_> MaskRay: why not use initrd?
<vmlinz> caleb-: 好像是解密的key没变，加密的是新key
<cfy_> oh.......my chinese input method can not.....
 * cfy_ sleep......
<MaskRay> vmlinz: 看到你在 zeuux 上发 emacs 帖子了。。
<edison0354> jyfl987: 你更悲催……
<caleb-> vmlinz: 要用 pub key 加密啊 <- 别人寄给你的
<MaskRay> cfy_: 精简 /boot ..
<jyfl987> edison0354: 是斗篷买的 我无所谓
<cfy_> MaskRay: ...
<edison0354> jyfl987: 我见数码之家有人把自己的U盘扩容到几十GB，然后机器都花了好长时间才认出来
<jyfl987> 我说怎么分区老有问题
<vmlinz> caleb-: 我是自己用的，加密日记。。。，别人不能解
<cfy_> vmlinz: why not use the encryted in vim?
<RavenChan> vmlinz, 怎么加密的？RSA？
<jervis> libreoffice不是基于java?
<jyfl987> edison0354: 数码之家倒是开发了不少工具 比我们这边强大
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我是一个initrd都没有的。。
<houge_langley> jervis, 以后就不会基于java了
<vmlinz> RavenChan: 恩，rsa加密
<cfy_> vmlinz: or encfs is another choiece
<cfy_> choice
<RavenChan> vmlinz, 啊啊，你得把key藏好。。
<vmlinz> cfy_: Thx, I will give it a try
<edison0354> jyfl987: 没开发啥，就一个那个检测器，其他量产工具都是从厂商那边偷出来的啊
<vmlinz> RavenChan: 呵呵
<cfy_> vmlinz: then,you encrpted with your publick key?
<jervis> 运行地时候没又看到有java进程
<cfy_> vmlinz: after many years,you decrypted with your private key?
<jyfl987> edison0354: 额 我想就是刷写固件 要是有个linux下的通用工具 载入配置来刷就好了
<houge_langley> jervis, 有没有java不重要，关键是朋友使用是否需要宏……
<caleb-> happyaron: 貌似 gogoc 兼容性比较好？ <- 没深入研究
<edison0354> jyfl987: 那东西都是厂商开发的，不可能有Linux的……
<caleb-> ipv6 一出，大家鸡飞狗跳
<houge_langley> jervis, java效率不高，关闭了，Libreoffice启动都快不少
<RavenChan> cfy_, = =
<edison0354> jyfl987: 就算是用瘟到死，貌似精简版的都不行，对环境要求很高……
<cfy_> RavenChan: what?
<edison0354> caleb-: 我始终连不上teredo……
<RavenChan> cfy_, 没事= =
<edison0354> caleb-: 有地址，但是不能访问
<cfy_> RavenChan: .
<caleb-> edison0354: 那就 gogoc 吧
<jyfl987> edison0354: 就是几个芯片地址命令嘛 这东西都不会超过1k额
<cfy_> RavenChan: i'll go to sleep.....
<edison0354> caleb-: 那win咋办？
<caleb-> edison0354: 也有人遇过 gogoc 失效，miredo 能用的
<jyfl987> 只要有人反汇编下那个量产工具就行
<cfy_> RavenChan: whating you chatting
<edison0354> caleb-: 囧
<houge_langley> 今天真是不幸，wine的程序全部失败了，应该是我配置问题，的那是我在台式机上成功了，难道是ubuntu10.10更给力？
<caleb-> edison0354: win32 也可以 gogoc 的
<cfy_> watching
<RavenChan> cfy_, = =
<edison0354> caleb-: gogoc也是要服务器的吗？
<caleb-> edison0354: 都要啊
<cfy_> RavenChan: zZZZZ
<vmlinz> cfy_: I am trying to figure out how gpg is working...
<RavenChan> cfy_, 推荐一点歌？
<caleb-> edison0354: 反正免费免注册匿名使用
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦，说不定哪天又墙了……
<jyfl987> 数码之家那些工具 要是有移植到linux上 然后打包做个维修盘发行版就好了
<wang1988> houge_langley,个人觉得ubuntu10.10更给力
<cfy_> RavenChan: grammy {2005..2009}
<happyaron> caleb-: 差不多的可能性下哪个速度更好？
<cfy_> vmlinz: oh
<caleb-> edison0354: 很多服务器的，最多换个服务器就是
<myke2> caleb-: gogoc相比teredo什么优势
<vmlinz> cfy_: I am using emacs pgp, 我都不知道它怎么加密，解密的。。
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，同问
<cfy_> vmlinz: i directory using gpg
<houge_langley> wang1988, 或许是吧，不过我的笔记本一旦安装ubuntu 10.10就现实acpi错误，安装默认关闭acpi，也失败……
<caleb-> myke2: ipv6 test 分数比较高？ XD
<cfy_> directly
<edison0354> houge_langley: 更悲催的存在出现了……
<wang1988> houge_langley，那真悲剧
<houge_langley> 话说，emacs是个很NB的编辑器，我需要点教程，不会操作啊
 * caleb- is ipv6 end user, 太高深的表问我
<houge_langley> edison0354, wang1988: 是啊，不过想开了。
<myke2> houge_langley: vim相比入门简单
<wang1988> emacs?Ctrl+h t
<RavenChan> cfy_,  = =
<houge_langley> myke2, 哦？看来我的路还很长，好长……
<RavenChan> cfy_, 哪有这样推荐的
<myke2> houge_langley: vimtutor
<spirit> houge_langley, Emacs自带教程
<houge_langley> spirit, 不好意思，我没有看懂……
<myke2> houge_langley: 30分钟就可以了
<myke2> houge_langley: 正体中文的应该是
<caleb-> vmlinz: 推荐日记放 encfs
<vmlinz> caleb-: 我正在看，呵呵
<houge_langley> myke2, 哦，THAX
<houge_langley> vmlinz, 加油看书，还没有考完期末考试？
<myke2> houge_langley: 如果不能执行的话安装vim
<houge_langley> myke2, 哦，谢谢……
<vmlinz> houge_langley: 公司快放假了。。。
<edison0354> vmlinz: 你还没考完试？
<vmlinz> 。。。
<flh> 大家好。请教 ssh到远程电脑，如何给远程电脑开启smplayer？
<houge_langley> vmlinz, 哦~
<happyaron> emacs不是文笔编辑器。。。那是伪装成编辑器的操作系统。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 又见到这句话了……
<vmlinz> happyaron: emacs is a good os, but the editor with it is crap...
<myke2> flh: mplayer吧，如果smplayer需要知道对方是否是DISPLAY=:0
<houge_langley> happyaron, 原来如此，emacs＝OS？
<happyaron> edison0354: 本来就是。。。
<happyaron> vmlinz: 嗯。。。
<myke2> houge_langley: emacs, vim怎么回事都可以问wikipedia, 那里介绍比较完整
<flh> myke2: 是啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 星际2本来是一个编辑器，暴雪只是顺便出了个官方地图给大家玩
<cfy_> RavenChan: i think the music in grammy is good:)
<myke2> flh: 那就export DISPLAY=:0换行smplayer &不就得了?
<flh> myke2: 我想我的大哥安装ubu,并给他开启x程序看电视
<RavenChan> houge_langley, emacs 属于os
<happyaron> :)
<wang1988> edison0354,这么神奇？
<RavenChan> houge_langley, 至少是vm
<houge_langley> RavenChan, 酱子~
<cfy_> RavenChan: singer?
<flh> myke2: 明白了，谢谢，我试一下
<RavenChan> cfy_, or band
<MaskRay> RavenChan: vm 是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 虚拟机啊
<cfy_> RavenChan: let me see
<cfy_> RavenChan:  Aqua_-_Barbie_Girl.mp3  beyond_-_光辉岁月.mp3 Foll_s_Garden_-_Lemon_Tree.mp3 Groove_coverage_-_7_Years_50_days
<cfy_> RavenChan: old songs
<RavenChan> cfy_, 嗯两首我有了= =
<cfy_> RavenChan: Groove_Coverage_-_Far_away_from_home.mp3 Groove_Coverage_-_God_Is_A_Gir.mp3  Groove_Coverage_-_Moonlight_Shadow.mp3
<cfy_> RavenChan: M2M_-_Don__t_say_you_love_me.mp3
<RavenChan> cfy_, 原来你喜欢Groove_Coverage/M2M
<RavenChan> cfy_, 以前也喜欢过XD
<houge_langley> 我比较喜欢甲壳虫的hard day night那张专辑
<cfy_> RavenChan: no,one day,someone put  hundreds of songs on the u.115.com,and i'm lazy....so i download them all
<cfy_> RavenChan: just becasue they  are good
<wang1988> 黄色潜水艇呢？
<ofan> 真复古.. cfy_
<cfy_> RavenChan: i know little about the bands
<cfy_> ofan: ...
<RavenChan> cfy_, me 2
<cfy_> RavenChan: XD
<houge_langley> wang1988, 那个也不错滴
<RavenChan> ofan, 哪复古了。。
<houge_langley> 其实我觉verycd挂了也不怕，正好让大家更多的人认识海盗湾
<RavenChan> houge_langley, PB要翻墙啊。。
<ofan> RavenChan: lemon tree...
<ofan> m2m..
<happyaron> houge_langley: 那样不好，迅雷就更猖狂了。
<houge_langley> RavenChan, 可以用网页代理下载种子
<RavenChan> ofan, 我不光有lemon tree我fool's garden所有专辑都收了... cfy_
<houge_langley> happyaron, 渣雷下不懂
<houge_langley> happyaron, 不动
<happyaron> houge_langley: 为啥？
<houge_langley> happyaron, 加密了
<happyaron> houge_langley: o
<ofan> RavenChan: ..
<happyaron> houge_langley: 那迅雷为啥无法支持加密呢？
<cfy_> RavenChan: oh?maybe i can copy then from you
<houge_langley> happyaron, 而且，筛选器也过滤了渣雷
<RavenChan> cfy_, XD
<houge_langley> happyaron, 不清楚……呵呵
<cfy_> RavenChan: if i can meet u in the party....
<happyaron> houge_langley: 筛选器是啥？
<cfy_> RavenChan: bye:)
<RavenChan> cfy_, bye
 * cfy_ won't shutdown the computer....
<houge_langley> happyaron, 不清楚，我看了下，好像类似反吸血的原理
<RavenChan> cfy_, mark uself away
<jyfl987> cfy_: 你也刷nn吧
<RavenChan> jyfl987, nn?
<jyfl987> RavenChan: nanonote
<jyfl987> RavenChan: xiangfu他们卖的 开放硬件产品
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 做什么用的...?
<jyfl987> RavenChan: pocket computer  http://en.qi-hardware.com
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 我是从文曲星开始学编程得 对这类工具有感情
<RavenChan> jyfl987, = =这样
<houge_langley> 朋友们，大家对Rockbox精通吗？
<houge_langley> 我想把zune的OS弄成Rockbox，那样我的ubuntu就能同步这个微软蛋疼的设备了。
<vmlinz> houge_langley: 你们没用simplecd吗，它提供verycd网站的镜像，好多种子。。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: fool's garden好听吗？
<edison0354> vmlinz: 知道
<RavenChan> edison0354, 各有所好吧，我觉得好听
<houge_langley> vmlinz, simplecd？不错的咚咚
<edison0354> cfy_: VC上有the beatles所有的itunes plus aac+itunes lp
<RavenChan> edison0354, 比如你听过lemon tree么。。？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 恩
<houge_langley> edison0354, 我这里有海盗湾的种子，FLAC的
<edison0354> RavenChan: 都那种风格？
<vmlinz> houge_langley: 呵呵，那个站长在verycd上次危机的时候就做了个镜像。。首页完全暴露了淫民的喜好，它是自动热度排名的。。。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 怎么说呢= =应该说风格有变化的
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我下的flac啊,tta啊,ape啊，都拉下来直接转成aac plus了……
<houge_langley> vmlinz, 哦，太棒了
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额，最近在听玛丽亚凯莉，也是全下了……
<flh> myke2: 打开视频还是有点问题，其它的x程序可以启动。报告完毕
 * happyaron mp3/flac的路过。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我有很多歌手的全专辑……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 主要是fool's garden很难找= =
<houge_langley> edison0354, 哦，我近期要研究下怎么在zune上安装Rockbox，虽然不支持，不过我想那个应该不是问题。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我找了挺久的
<edison0354> happyaron: 我觉得以我的耳机+耳朵，听无损完全是浪费空间
<houge_langley> edison0354, me2
<edison0354> RavenChan: 哦
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我都是收itunes plus aac的全专辑的，每个人都是几个GB的收……
<edison0354> houge_langley: mp3和普通aac直接无视掉
<houge_langley> edison0354, 我也是……
<edison0354> houge_langley: 握手
<happyaron> edison0354: 我下的如果是无损的，就全转成flac，其他的全mp3
<houge_langley> edison0354, 握爪
<edison0354> houge_langley: 你有几张碧昂斯的itunes plus aac？那个不好找
<edison0354> happyaron: 对flac有偏爱？
<caleb-> edison0354: lossy 又转 lossy 不是音质越来越差么
<jyfl987> ogg
<redmorning> flac之类的，不喜欢的歌不好删。我都只收单曲的。
<happyaron> edison0354: ape在linux上多难受
<edison0354> caleb-: 我是无损转aac啊
 * caleb- cdda -> wav 都要收好几种的飘过
<edison0354> happyaron: 没试过
<happyaron> jyfl987: ogg的工具没有lame处理mp3顺手
 * edison0354 表示无损不能加专辑插图
<jyfl987> happyaron: 要多顺手？
<jyfl987> 要处理音频用那个瑞士军刀啊
<jyfl987> 叫啥名字我忘记了 额 还用过
<edison0354> redmorning: 只收单曲是个好习惯，我只收专辑，直接导致硬盘危机了……
<caleb-> edison0354: 硬盘现在便宜啊
<happyaron> jyfl987: 呃，不知道，我的ffmpeg没变异mp3lame支持，否则我就用ffmpeg
<edison0354> caleb-: 恩，500G才260……1T才380……
<happyaron> 编译
<edison0354> RavenChan: 还真不是一般的难找……
<jyfl987> edison0354: 有钱收midi吧 再购置超贵设备
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那是~
 * RavenChan 我自豪= =
<edison0354> jyfl987: 耳朵烂
<vmlinz> ls
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我表示林俊杰，刘若英，梁静茹的全专辑的itunes我都收到了
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我说midi文件 家里接个midi乐队设备 额
<RavenChan> edison0354, 找这个没难度啊= =
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额，没那技术……
<edison0354> RavenChan: ==!
<RavenChan> edison0354, 其实fool's garden的第一张专辑我没弄到= =
<vmlinz> 晕，刚刚上来想说什么的，结果打了个“ls”
<edison0354> RavenChan: ……
<happya> KDE 4.6.0 发布了~~
<happya> happyaron:   :D
<RavenChan> vmlinz, 习惯了= =
<ofan> rock 控飘过......
<edison0354> RavenChan: 直接去RS和hotfile搜呢？
<happya> gnome 3 怎么还是那么慢 ~~
<DaBao>  4.6.0 的效率如何
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那里似乎有，但是我没给他们钱，然后压缩包分成了好多好多块= =
<DaBao> 哎，我估计好不到哪去~
<myke2> 刚才谁推荐asy的
<RavenChan> edison0354, 下完我就老了
<edison0354> RavenChan: 用freerapid
<edison0354> RavenChan: 开机就挂机
<edison0354> RavenChan: 莎拉布莱曼的DVD我就从那里拉下来的，也用不了几个月
<edison0354> RavenChan: 貌似有几个星期就够了……
<happya> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w09.png
<RavenChan> edison0354, 噗。。。。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 他们的第一张专辑就叫fools garden,然后这张专辑除了wiki,啥也找不到= =
<edison0354> 刚刚谁喜欢the beatles来者？http://avaxhome.ws/music/box_sets/the_beatles_box_set.html
<edison0354> RavenChan: 倒……这个很难搜了
<RavenChan> edison0354, 然后除了这张，别的我都有了。。
<caleb-> midi 太讨厌了，设备不同听起来差太多
<DaBao> 发现用 Norton 的 DNS（198.153.192.1,198.153.194.1），比用 Google 的快
<vmlinz> 我觉得其实qt该在windows上多做推广的，大家发现好用了，名声逐渐就有了。想到现在公司还有人用mfc写界面程序的。好累阿
<caleb-> vmlinz: 就想有人用 libx11 / xcb 写介面啊，喜好问题
<RavenChan> caleb-, 没办法的事。。
<caleb-> vmlinz: 新手都上 .net 了
<edison0354> RavenChan: 好像beatles的我也下全了……
<eXnihiLo-ip> qt的文档什么时候做到MSDN那个程度再说把
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那也挺牛了= =
<ofan> msdn啥成都
<eXnihiLo-ip> QT差的远了
<ofan> msdn啥程度
<vmlinz> caleb-: 是啊
<RavenChan> edison0354, 不过我不是非常喜欢beatles什么的。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 那个是最好找的……
<eXnihiLo-ip> 自己去看
<edison0354> RavenChan: 我还没开始听……
<ofan> 看过
<ofan> 没感觉咋样
<vmlinz> qt的文档很好阿，不过是没有多少中文的。。。
<RavenChan> edison0354, 话说这么说你喜欢rock的？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 下载强迫症，你懂得:-D
<edison0354> RavenChan: 不
<ofan> 在线版还是本地的？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那你下beatles= =
<ofan> 本地的巨慢..
<ofan> tm比开vs还慢..
<edison0354> RavenChan: 强迫症……
<RavenChan> edison0354, = =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 完全是由于水果刚刚搞定他们的版权……
<RavenChan> edison0354, 原来如此。。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 对了，维多利亚的秘密01-03年的视频很难找！
<myke2> 开什么慢?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 05年的高清也找不到！
<jyfl987> happyaron: 阿龙 中国版有多少人用？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 你跟我说这个有什么用= =
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我不知道
<ofan> myke2: msdn的本地帮助
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你们都部统计得？ 我刚在京东定了个小本 准备明天试试装中国版 你可别坑我啊
<RavenChan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3NDYwODE2.html
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你让我想起了我这边的这个大坑……
<RavenChan> 这首歌我很喜欢= =greenday holiday
<RavenChan> 不行这视频杯具了
<ofan> green day的我都有
<edison0354> RavenChan: http://softvnn.com/forum/showthread.php/218425-iTunes-Music-Collection(Update-Daily)
<edison0354> RavenChan: 这个网站能打开不？
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 你是不是也学计算机得
<jyfl987> maskray呢
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 怎么看出来的。。
<caleb-> 中国版不是还没出么？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 神眼力！
<edison0354> caleb-: 出了吧
<RavenChan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTg0MDE4OTMy.html
<RavenChan> 这个这个，只是这个没字幕
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 看你长得像
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不是已经出了么 big boss说得
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 大一
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 那不是和哈皮一个年龄了
<jyfl987> 这里得90后都很有出息啊 诶
<RavenChan> jyfl987, = =
<caleb-> edison0354: 是测试版吧
 * RavenChan 自从读了《在路上》，看了PSG，听了green day，我整个人都坏掉了。。。。
<igi> firefox搞中国版，ubuntu也搞中国版，真没意思
<ofan> 正太...
<happyaron> jyfl987: ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<happyaron> igi: 这俩不是一回事 :)
<ofan> igi: m$也搞中国版..
<ofan> 有意思了!
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这句话摘自GPL
<igi> 中国版和中文版不是同个意思吧
<DaBao> 有中国版，挺好。总比放给 YLMF 来做好
<ofan> 中国版是啥意思？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 额 听你这么说 我觉得心里一沉了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 标准版也是 ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
<jyfl987> 中国版就是里面有个 one click proxy suite
<ofan> 真的？
<happyaron> 扯。。。
<jyfl987> lol
<igi> firefox的中国版，就是为国内用户专门加了几个特别插件，当然firefox本身也有中文版
 * RavenChan 啊啊greenday真能算punk么。。
<caleb-> 国内的 OS 貌似应该支持 gb18030 啊
<happyaron> igi: 所有体现在中国版上的修改，只要用户反馈好，以后都会尽力集成到标准版。
<ofan> RavenChan: 必须的
<happyaron> igi: 而火狐那个和官方没啥开发上的联系。
<RavenChan> ofan, 其实这个界线挺模糊的
<igi> 那为啥不从标准版下手呢，从测试版开始
<ofan> RavenChan: 风格界定本来就不好说
<RavenChan> ofan, 有green day的歌推荐么。。
<happyaron> igi: 如果改不好会破坏其他国家用户的体验
<RavenChan> ofan, 我现在还是最喜欢holiday= =
<ofan> RavenChan: american idiot整张都很赞
<ofan> RavenChan: 还有basket case
<igi> 我倒觉得通过维护某个中国扩展包之类的东西要来得直接些
<RavenChan> ofan, 额，找个时间去听= =
 * RavenChan 现在上不了学校PT啊。。
<caleb-> 其实可以搞个中国版 popcon 嘛
<DaBao> 个人觉得，中国版首先得集成目前大家喜欢的软件，其次应就目前大家呼声高，但没有的软件，官方应出面与这些软件商协商共同开发
<DaBao> 比如搜狗什么的
<caleb-> 官方用 popcon 决定哪些包放在安装盘
<happyaron> caleb-: squeeze就导致了第一张CD哪个task都安装不了。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: DE 都装不全？
<caleb-> 看来要让 deb 改用 xz 才行鸟
<happyaron> caleb-::)
<igi> 软件这东西，众口难调，即使缩小到国内用户，也是很难统一的，我就不喜欢给我集成这个集成那个了
<RavenChan> caleb-, 早该
 * RavenChan 内核都xz了
<DaBao> 投票噻，评选大家喜欢的100款或30款软件
<caleb-> 其实 binary deb 早就支持了
<wang1988> 但ubuntu没预装vim，让我很蛋疼啊
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> vim必备的
<DaBao> GIMP也应该必备
<ofan> 不应该
<GPLfeng> 那也太大了点吧
<jyfl987> vim必备了怕emacer反对
<igi> 要一个650M的光盘，装下那么多必备也不是很靠谱吧。。。
<caleb-> vi 是 POSIX 要求的
<wang1988> 这。。。不会吧
<jyfl987> gimp虽然我喜欢用 不过默认带感觉不好
<happyaron> xz主要是解压时的内存占用。
<RavenChan> jyfl987, 都必备不就行了
<DaBao> 看来还是得投票。。。
<GPLfeng> gimp2.7不错期待2.8
<happyaron> 有些文件内存小了根本无法解压，而gz就可以
<igi> 这里有人在参与ubuntu中国版的开发么
 * RavenChan vim和emacs為什麼会冲突？明明生态位不同的说。。
<jyfl987> RavenChan: 那就撑大了 不过可以考虑搞个for u盘的啊 干嘛非要死赖在光盘这个介质上
 * ofan 为了满足广大用户需求，建议搞个一键下载安装源里所有软件的脚本..
<caleb-> 老机器对 u盘开机 兼容性不好
<GPLfeng> 还是喜欢cd的
<DaBao> 所有软件。。。。。
<wang1988> vim和emacs，信仰问题
<ofan> RavenChan: 因为，都觉得自己很牛逼的说.. 接受不了别人比自己牛逼的说..
<GPLfeng> 软件可以自己装没必要预装
<RavenChan> ofan, 但是你见过firefox和mplayer吵起来么。。。
<RavenChan> http://ct.bilibili.us/video/av46535/
<ofan> RavenChan: 用这俩体现不出nb来阿
<DaBao> 还是觉得应当推进中国热门软件的 Linux 化。。。。
<caleb-> canonical 貌似还没赚钱？
<wang1988> 迅雷 for linux ?
<DaBao> WPS for
<GPLfeng> 迅雷没意思
<ofan> 赚了吧
<DaBao> 对了，怎么改 Smplayer 的自动字幕下载网址？想换成射手的
<myke2> lyx是什么?
<RavenChan> myke2, wysiwyg latex..
<igi> DaBao: 同意
<RavenChan> DaBao, 额，smplayer可以自动下载字幕的？
<myke2> Ra
<myke2> RavenChan: 是LaTeX的一个Frontend?
<DaBao> 可以，0.6.9
<Loongjiang> 纯文本模式有三大问题没解决，只好再上X
<RavenChan> myke2, 嗯。。
<Loongjiang> 1，无线wpa加密网络
<Loongjiang> 2.中文输入
<DaBao> 呃，不是自动下载，但提供了字幕下载功能
<myke2> RavenChan: 我现在愁于Linux的作图
<Loongjiang> 3,不方便网页
<RavenChan> myke2, graphviz
<myke2> Loongjiang: wpa加密，完全可以
<myke2> RavenChan: 几何作图？
<myke2> Loongjiang: wicd, NM都可以命令行
<RavenChan> myke2, 那就用gnuplot/maxima
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 但我就是整不起来，都没信心再云整 了，除非先在X下配置 好
<RavenChan> myke2, or R
<myke2> Loongjiang: 终极点的就是wpa_supplicant
<RavenChan> myke2, 有钱的话就用matlab/mathematica
<myke2> Loongjiang: wicd_cureses
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 我就是用wpa_supplicant
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那么为什么不可以
<ofan> wpa_supplicant挺好用
<myke2> RavenChan: 啊刚刚听说了asy
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 好像要先启 动服务
<Loongjiang> wpa_supplicant
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不需要
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 现在用NM－APPLET，你说说怎 么搞，ID和16进制密码都准备好了
<myke2> Loongjiang: NM不会，你问gebjgd
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我用简易的wicd
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 简易的好
<Loongjiang> 但是wpa加密的，
<myke2> Loongjiang: wpa2都支持
<Loongjiang> myke2+++  wicd能行么
<Loongjiang> 哦，
<myke2> Loongjiang: 但他说的什么高级的无线网络还要什么证书的，那个wicd好像不行
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 中文输入在EMACS里可以，其它地方洗
<myke2> Loongjiang: 还有wicd基本上只有无线网络功能，什么VPN还有手机上网都没的
<myke2> Loongjiang: fbterm + ucimf
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 那些不需要
<Loongjiang> 我只要先连在网上
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ WICD的用法
<myke2> Loongjiang: 很简单的，是curse
<myke2> Loongjiang: wicd-curses
<Loongjiang> 密钥呢，不转换么
<myke2> Loongjiang: 有地方可以输入的
<Loongjiang> 我写成脚 本的好
<myke2> Loongjiang: 他支持记住密码，不需要写脚本的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 写脚本不如wpa_supplicant
<Loongjiang> 要写一串才能用，要不然又断了线，没下文了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 会自动连接
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 所以先不敢试
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你的无线网络会不断改变密码？
<Loongjiang> 不会
<Loongjiang> 改变了又怎 么样办
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那么wicd足够了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 改变了可以手动去改设置，然后又保存了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我怕你如果无线网络密码5分钟改一次，那就不行了
<Loongjiang> 你说完整，我一次性写在脚本里
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 要不我可不敢试
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我不是说了，这个是人工操作的界面，不是脚本
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 就一条指令么
<myke2> Loongjiang: 是终端下的图形界面配置
<Loongjiang> 哦
<myke2> Loongjiang: 如果是指令的话用wpa_passphrase生成好然后wpa_supplicant调用
<Loongjiang> 都已经做好了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 做好了哪里有问题……
<Loongjiang> ，但终端下总不能连接，
<myke2> Loongjiang: 怎么会呢，dhcpcd
<Loongjiang> 搞不好还得去找网线
<ofan> 还有route
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 害死人的
<myke2> ofan: dhcpcd会自动弄好route的
<ofan> myke2: 我静态的
<GPLfeng> ...晕死机
<myke2> ofan: 静态是不是就是ifconfig设置IP, route add default gw设置gw?
<ofan> 而且dhcp一般只是添加
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ 我也静态，帮我写个完整的脚本，密钥我给你
<myke2> Loongjiang: 密钥文件你都生成了……
<ofan> 原来的默认网关不会删除..
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不就wpa_supplicant -B -i 设备名 -c 密钥文件
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你先 wpa_passphrase <essid> <password> > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Loongjiang> 对了，就出在设备 名上
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ 这个我做了
<myke2> ofan: 你是wpa_supplicant么
<ofan> Loongjiang: ifconfig查看设备名
<ofan> myke2: 是
<Loongjiang> 看不出来，是哪个
<myke2> ofan: 你怎么自动连接的？netcfg?
<myke2> Loongjiang: 首先肯定不是lo
<ofan> myke2: nnd 全手动的... 还在搞合适的管理办法
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 就写wlan0么
<myke2> Loongjiang: 其次你找有inet的那个就是连接到网络的
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你有几个？
<myke2> Loongjiang: 有wlan开头的100%是他，我这里还不是呢……
<Loongjiang> 有
<myke2> ofan: archlinux给出官方的就是netcfg
<ofan> myke2: 不太好..
<myke2> ofan: 我知道，那个脚本写的很差
<ofan> 全脚本的..
<myke2> ofan: 全脚本，而且写的烂……
<myke2> ofan: 我目前用wicd
<ofan> 打算自己搞个..
<myke2> ofan: 自己怎么搞?
<ofan> wicd貌似不够强大，我想搞network manger那样的，但是nm太霸道了..
<Loongjiang> ofan+++  不是要指定驱动的么
<ofan> myke2: 自己写管理..
<ofan> Loongjiang: 一般不用
<myke2> ofan: 写守护进程?
<myke2> Loongjiang: 一般都是wext
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不需要-D这个参数的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 除非你设备特殊
<Loongjiang> 加wext是什么格式的
<ofan> myke2: 就是管理网络配置，切换的时候脚本搞一下，有gui界面，在tray上显示
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ 加wext是什么格式的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 哦不是说了不需要
<Loongjiang> ofan+++
<ofan> Loongjiang: ?
<myke2> wext是linux提供的一个抽象借口
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 我先试下 wicd，明天再用wpa_suplicant,这么晚了哪去找网线
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ 没有wicd-curses这个命令，只有wicd-cli wicd-client wicd
<myke2> ofan: 怎样全面搜索无线信号
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你恐怕用的是ubuntu
<myke2> Loongjiang: 或者debian
<myke2> Loongjiang: 分包的，apt-get install wicd-curses
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ fedora
<myke2> Loongjiang: 那么你找下软件源里面wicd-curses
<ofan> myke2: arch?
<myke2> ofan: ?
<myke2> ofan: 对
<myke2> ofan: 那个iwlist scan只能扫描到2个
<Loongjiang> sudo yum install wicd-curses, 多简单
<ofan> myke2: 那就是只有2个
<flh> who flh
<flh> who flhrs
<myke2> ofan: 我用wicd扫描到好几个。
<myke2> ofan: 好像iwlist scan显示的是最先扫到的，好像就显示2个
<ofan> 不能，我能搜索到好几个
<myke2> ofan: 要么他是按照time去的，超过几秒就Over
<ofan> 应该是信号不强的不显示吧
<ofan> 有些能扫描出来，但是连不上
<flh> myke2: 不早了，还不休息？
<myke2> flh: 差不多了
<myke2> flh: 最近晚，因为平时没有机会
<myke2> ofan: 发现Linux无线连接能力似乎不怎么样，稍微弱一点就连不上
<myke2> ofan: 主要估计是因为driver
<ofan> 应该是功率问题，只要能连上driver就是好的
<flh> myke2: 因为在回老家过年，我不得不在单位的电脑上，弄好远程服务的一些事，还想搞个宿舍的远程监视
<myke2> flh: ssh?
<flh> myke2: 是的，ssh方便
<myke2> ofan: windows下能连
<flh> myke2: 是的，但还在安装摄像头，还要一些命令行的操作，没有弄过摄像头软件
<flh> myke2: 感觉还是linux好，稳定方便
<myke2> flh: 哦，这个我就不会了
<myke2> flh: windows不稳定?
<flh> myke2: 是我，我的xp容易出事，多事没有用了
<myke2> flh: 主要是因为你用的时候都是admin做事情吧
<flh> myke2: 是的，安装管理要admin
<myke2> flh: 其他时候你都用受限制账户?
<myke2> flh: 也会折腾出问题？
<flh> 我挂rissi是为了能从远程电脑上查看到外网的 ip
<flh> flhrs: hi
<flh> flhrs: hi
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ Failed to disable WPA in the driver
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ myke2 Failed to disable WPA in the driver
<myke2> Loongjiang: 自己玩吧，你fedora我没用过，我不敢断定他的处理方式，还是到隔壁#fedora-zh问问
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你无线是wpa加密的？
<Loongjiang> myke2+++ WICD填路由什么一大堆
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 都不要
<ofan> 那干嘛关闭wpa
<Loongjiang> wpa_supplicant 也试了，就是上面的的错误
<myke2> Loongjiang: 使用静态IP什么的都去掉
<myke2> Loongjiang: 没有路由要填写
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你还是到隔壁#fedora-zh去问吧
<houge_langley> 哎，忙胡了一个晚上，看来破解Zune无望了。
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ 不是关闭，是我现在用nm-applet连接 的，图形界面的东东，
<ofan> Loongjiang: 完蛋..
<ofan> 开networkmanger 不能玩wpa_supplicant的
<Loongjiang> ofan+++ myke2 wicd-curses 是个不广播ssid 的东东，输了ID和密码，按C键连接没动静
<ofan> Loongjiang: 隐藏ap,在wpa_supplicant.conf 里相应位置加scan_ssid=1
<ofan> Loongjiang: wicd不知道了
<Loongjiang> 搞定了wlan0 ,天天呆在终端里
<ofan> 连上了？
<Loongjiang> 没有，我是说如果
 * Loongjiang is away 
 * Loongjiang 独钓寒江
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: kabel 1    帯字幕
<^k^>  06:17
<cfy_> 没死不错
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-27
<Use-Firefox> 一大堆join/quit
<Use-Firefox> ls
<Use-Firefox> /topic returned:   08:29 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-cn: 当前的话题为: Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待 参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图  http://imagebin.ca |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn 今天日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<LongJ> wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -Dwext -c configfile以后，都 ping 不通，怎 么回事
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<LongJ> hi
<LongJ> wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -Dwext -c configfile以后，都 ping 不通，怎 么回事
<^k^> LongJ, 好 08:35 [08:35] 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.64227707346065天
<Use-Firefox> ... 5.64227707346065 ...
<Use-Firefox> 不会。对这个没研究。。。
<LongJ> ^k^+++ 当  我不知道 吗,你机器，说不定你还在被窝里睡觉呢
 * Loongjiang 独钓寒江
 * Router2 
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox>  
<flh> 大家好
<^k^> flh, 好 09:14 [09:14] 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.61460251541667天
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ^k^: 好
<flh>  ^k^: 好
<flh> Use-Firefox: 早啊
<Loongjiang> YumRepo Error: All mirror URLs are not using ftp, http[s] or file.
<Loongjiang> 为什么 啊
<Use-Firefox> flhrs: 不早
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> \e9nd,显示全乱了。。。
<LongJ> very good!!!/addbutton 登陆 msg NickServ identify <passwd>
<Use-Firefox> ...
<microcai> 我发现，把某些目录给 用  loop 挂载，用 reiserfs 文件系统会比较好哦
<MeaCulpa_> lol
<cfy_> 不如btrfs
<cfy_> microcai: 为啥要loop?
<Use-Firefox> ls
<cfy_> perl-rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *
<microcai> cfy_:  因为不想再建立一个分区嘛
<cfy_> microcai: 哦?那lvm
<cfy_> microcai: 只读么?
<microcai> cfy_:
<microcai> ?
<cfy_> microcai: 那些目录
<microcai> cfy_:  重新编译内核ing 加入 reiserfs
<cfy_> 我打不开网页了.....
<cfy_> microcai: .
<cfy_> squashfs
<Use-Firefox> /nano , dd, :wq
<cfy_> ...
<cfy_> perl -i -ne 'print unless /nano/'
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> !/nano/&&print;
<cfy_> perl -i -ne '/nano/||print'
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Use-Firefox> autoconf2.13-2.13-1 ...
<ken> 有人？
<cfy_> no
<missing> ken: 人妖要不?
<ken> 晕，第一次用linux，第一次用xchat，不用耍我
<missing> 你要干吗?有啥问题?
<cfy_> ken: 没关系.你下次可以刷别人.....
<cfy_> 耍
<cfy_> XD
<ken> 没有确切目的，纯粹是看到好奇
<missing> ken: 那就随便说随便看,年底,大侠都不在,死ee也不在,没什么好看的
<cfy_> missing: ee呢?
<missing> cfy_: 你不是他小弟吗?你不知道我那里知道
<missing> cfy_: 我今天来就是看看我的g9的
<cfy_> missing: 厄....你不是他情人么......
<cfy_> g9?
<ken> 你们都玩这个多久了？
<jyf1987> missing: 有g9了？
<missing> cfy_: 过年谁理情人啊,猪头
<cfy_> missing: 哦......
<missing> jyf1987: ee说要送我
<jyf1987> ee去韩国了
<jyf1987> missing: 不是吧 我是说啥时候出g9了
<missing> jyf1987: ee要整容?...
<jyf1987> 隆胸
<cfy_> - -!
<missing> jyf1987: htc g9早出了吧,你们说啥?
<ken> 怎么私聊？
<jyf1987> missing: 我是老土 搞不清楚这个
<missing> jyf1987: 这个我可以赞助1k
<missing> jyf1987: 老土,你好
<jyf1987> missing: 恩 你好 小新
<jyf1987> 联想集团(00992.HK)与日本NEC联姻看起来不是“传闻”。昨天凌晨消息，日媒再度报道说，联想与NEC已达成合资协议，双方将成立一家PC企业。合作信息将于今天正式宣布。
<jyf1987> 千呼万唤始出来，准备了三年的“丁氏猪肉”终于确定要在今年6月上市了。近几天参加广东省十一届人大四次会议的网易CEO丁磊无论是在小组会场，还是在接受《第一财经日报》等媒体采访时，养猪一直是核心话题。
<cfy_>  ken 你有什么问题么?
<cfy_> Kandu: 在不?
<cfy_> MaskRay: 我连网页都打不开了T_T
<cfy_> Kandu: 怎么关闭私聊窗口?
<cfy_> irssi
<MaskRay> cfy_: 悲剧
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你来了 额
<cfy_> MaskRay: 哎....说是今天换电信
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ?
<missing> cfy_:   /wc
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 没什么 想问下你是不是90后
<MaskRay> 看投影仪报价到哪些网站去看？
<cfy_> jyf1987: 你问我不就好了?
<cfy_> missing: 哦.我刚才/window close关掉了......
<ken> cfy_, 果然可以
<cfy_> ken: .
<jyf1987> cfy_: 为何问你 难道maskray是你的gay friend?
<missing> cfy_: 我的是简写而已...
<ken> cfy_, 不明白的是，我的后面怎么是逗号，，你们的是分好
<cfy_> jyf1987: 因为我知道.....
<cfy_> ken: 设置问题.
<missing> jyf1987: 问题很尖锐,赞
<jyf1987> cfy_: 关键是为何你知道 这是核心问题
<cfy_> jyf1987: 因为我问过.
 * MaskRay 哪里看投影仪报价？
<jyf1987> cfy_: 那你说说是否是90后
<ken> cfy_: 哈，好像可以了
<cfy_> jyf1987: 干吗告诉你...你自己问他
<cfy_> ken: 嗯:)
<jyf1987> ubuntu netbook version那个是不是给平板用的
<cfy_> XD
<cfy_> missing: 是有缩写规律还是怎么的?
<missing> cfy_: 不知道.反正/wc是关闭当前窗口
<cfy_> missing: 厄...不是吧....我想知道手册出处
<missing> cfy_: 你不会google啊...
<cfy_> jyf1987: MaskRay 比我小.这下你知道了吧
<MaskRay> erc 里没 window* 命令
<missing> cfy_: 不会去irssi官网看啊
<cfy_> missing: 我用不了....打开不了网页....只能看本地资料....
<Kandu> cfy_: /query
<cfy_> MaskRay: erc我都是直接关闭buffer
<cfy_> Kandu: 关闭.
<missing> cfy_: 打不开网页估计是dns问题吧
<cfy_> Kandu: 我现在知道.
<jyf1987> cfy_: 你也是90后额
<cfy_> missing: 有可能.不过是很慢很慢....不是打不开...
 * jyf1987 90后 control the world
<missing> cfy_: 啥网络?
<cfy_> jyf1987: 推一下嘛,我是,然后,MaskRay 比我小.
<cfy_> missing: 铁通
<missing> cfy_: 那是悲剧...
<cfy_> jyf1987: 而且 MaskRay 大于 10岁
<jyf1987> 还有个人的id和maskray有点像 昨晚我说的那个叫啥来着
<Kandu> cfy_: 在那窗口，直接 /query 不帶參數就是關閉私聊窗口
<cfy_> Kandu: 哦?我试试
<jyf1987> cfy_: 莫担心00后 现在都有10后了 我侄女就是10后的
<cfy_> Kandu: 不错XD
<cfy_> jyf1987: 崽崽?
<cfy_> 哦.还有unquery
<jyf1987> cfy_: 我哥的女儿 额
<cfy_> Note: It removes the active query from the active window when used without parameters, like UNQUERY.
<cfy_> jyf1987: 哦.你的多大了?
<jyf1987> cfy_: 我的恐怕要和我这样尴尬了 估计是10后 但是接近20后
<cfy_> jyf1987: ....
<cfy_> 我刚才手痒,去qq问问怎么批量重命名......
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy_> 我刚才手痒,去qq问问,问了怎么批量重命名......
<cfy_> 再等下.然后给出perl版本.....
 * Use-Firefox can't control the world
<cfy_> Use-Firefox: 你也加入perlchina嘛
<MaskRay> Use-Firefox: emerge world
<jyf1987> cfy_: 无聊的人
<cfy_> jyf1987: 确实....
<jyf1987> The latest news: Theo now says  that it is probable that NetSec was indeed contracted to insert  backdoor code into OpenBSD, but after a month of review and changelog  archeology, there is still no sign that they succeeded or even attempted  to push tainted code into the tree.
<Use-Firefox> MaskRay: which emerge : emerge not found
<ken> 变成国际频道了？
<Use-Firefox> cfy_: 额。确实，大部分脚本，都用bash了。
<Use-Firefox> 够了
<cfy_> Use-Firefox: 你要su -
<cfy_> /usr/bin/emerge
<cfy_> 我搞错了:(
<cfy_> ken: 本来就是面向全世界的.
<Use-Firefox> cat /etc/issue : Arch Linux \r  (\n) (\l)
<jyf1987> 各位有搞 计算机结合实业的么
<jyf1987> 就是鼠标+水泥的工业
<Use-Firefox> ● distro
<Use-Firefox> arch
<Use-Firefox> 这样比较明了
<cfy_> Linux localhost 2.6.38-rc2+ #2 SMP Mon Jan 24 22:53:48 CST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ken> cfy_: 是的，你是对的
<cfy_> ken: .
<cfy_> ken: 说说你自己
<cfy_> ken: 干啥的.年龄啥的.
<cfy_> 男的女的?
<ken> 做了九年的asp.net程序员，今天是第一次用linux，准备研究研究php
<allen1st1> 九年asp.net 佩服佩服
<jyf1987> ken: 做了9年就不要转了吧
<jyf1987> 做了1-3年我倒是劝转
<ken> jyf1987: 呵呵，我是想研究研究
<cfy_> jyf1987: 那win用了多少.就别转linux?
<jyf1987> cfy_: 用户又无所谓
<cfy_> jyf1987: 那就是多久都无所谓
<jyf1987> cfy_: 主要是他做了9年asp.net 这个经验可以转换好大一笔收入 一下子转php 收入会猛跌
<ken> 其实系统只是工具，一直没玩linux也是一大遗憾。
<jyf1987> 做程序员 都是混饭吃
<cfy_> jyf1987: 嗯.不了解.
<jyf1987> 在哪里混都一样 再说了 linux上也有 mono呢
<cfy_> 01爱情公寓2 1,710,321
<ken> php是OK的，开发前后台都没问题，只是没玩过linux下的php，，
<cfy_> 10爱情公寓 360,459
<jyf1987> 额 那不是一样的东西么
<cfy_> 那研究起来快的吧
<ken> 呵呵，觉得上手还可以。
<ken> 一直用win2003，开始会有点不习惯，玩着玩着很快就好了
<cfy_> 不错.
<jyf1987> cfy_: 你也转py吧
<cfy_> 靠...我发现是gmail打不开......
<cfy_> jyf1987: 我又不喜欢py
<jyf1987> cfy_: 糊口麻
<cfy_> jyf1987: 要转就转lisp,pascal
<cfy_> jyf1987: 我可以继续深入C嘛
<jyf1987> cfy_: 那就糊不了口了 你看 kandu 搞pascal现在待业在家了
<cfy_> jyf1987: 我不干这个的....我学硬件的.
<cfy_> jyf1987: @_@
<Loongjiang> cfy_+++ 怎样开启菜单啊
<jyf1987> cfy_: 那你要去打磨芯片去》？
<cfy_> Loongjiang: 什么菜单?
<Loongjiang> cfy_+++ XCHAT
<cfy_> jyf1987: 没错.再学一年.
<cfy_> Loongjiang: 我都没用过xchat......
<Loongjiang> cfy_+++ menu加什么参数
<cfy_> Loongjiang: 没用过...
<jyf1987> cfy_: 恩 好好学习  争取达到芯片打磨工艺的世界先进水平
<Loongjiang> 网上搜不到，/help看不明白
<cfy_> jyf1987: 嗯,好的....看打磨手册去.....
<missing> jyf1987: 要打磨10nm的芯片出来,一举草越全球
<jyf1987> missing: 打磨只是表面工艺阿
<cfy_> jyf1987: 不是只要把商标打掉就好?
<jyf1987> 打磨是用一些砂纸磨
<jyf1987> 其实不简单的 搞不好能得炸药奖
<jyf1987> cfy_: 对 你看 炸药奖给那个石墨希的 靠胶带就能得奖 强大吧
<cfy_> ken: 对了,问你个问题
<cfy_> ken: win下批量重命名方便么
<cfy_> 比如大写转换成小写
<cfy_> 空格转换成-
<cfy_> 连续的空格转换成一个-
<MaskRay> jyf1987: py 能糊口？pl 能干什么
<chartter_> The last packet sent successfully to the server was 0 milliseconds ago
<chartter_> 在虚拟机用jdbc连实体机mysql的时候总出这个消息，偶尔能用，我知道是网络问题，但是怎么解决？
<cfy_> MaskRay: 能SA
<Kandu> cfy_: 可以試試 lazarus  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lazarus_%28IDE%29
<MaskRay> ken: win下批量转图片方便么？比如 imagemagick 的 convert
 * LongJ is away 
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 现在说实话  py确实比pl能糊口
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 不过pl能认识一些牛人
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ruby 呢？
<jyf1987> 当然 guido老爹现在天天在 GAE列表里 你也可以去认识他
<jyf1987> MaskRay:  也就糊口了 连大牛都没机会认识
<LongJ> jyf1987+++  我也想找个工作糊口呢
<LongJ> jyf1987+++ 只会shell ,C
<jyf1987> LongJ: 有c就行了
<cfy_> MaskRay: Kandu: ken: win缺个shell和其他bin
<LongJ> jyf1987+++ c能做什么啊
<jyf1987> LongJ: 嵌入式好多阿
<Kandu> cfy_: 唔， sfu
<ken> 很容易
<jyf1987> 论坛上又有龙芯消息了 额
<jyf1987> 这帮人怎么也不来联系协调下 送点芯片用用啥的
<MaskRay> jyf1987: c 呢？
<ken> cfy_: 有个软件我找一下给你，是可以批量修改文件名称的
<cfy_> ken: 能举个例子么?
<Kandu> cfy_: 我在 win7 上裝過 sua，用微軟的 unix 源 :)  還算好用
<jyf1987> MaskRay: c就范围太广了 大众娱乐语言 额  你看 xwinx 技术很棒 可是谁知道他呢
<cfy_> Kandu: 哦?看来是没有装软件的缘故.
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 还不如学kandu 弄个pascal技装一装门面
<Kandu> cfy_: 微軟官方提供的
<Kandu> jyf1987: pascal 不是技術
<cfy_> ken: Kandu: 看来是能做到.只不过没linux那么方便.
<Kandu> jyf1987: -_-b
<cfy_> Kandu: 是思想?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那算啥？ 艺术？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: pascal 实用性不行
<Kandu> cfy_, jyf1987 就是個普通工具嘛
<cfy_> 那perl代表了unix文化?
<jyf1987> MaskRay: delphi以前不是很流行么 实用性还是经过检测的拉
<Kandu> cfy_, jyf1987: 我用 c 也能寫那些
<jyf1987> Kandu: 嘿嘿 但是不可否认确实帮你装到了门面
<jyf1987> 否则汇编也是个工具呢
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我怕烦怕累怕吃苦，不太想用 c/c++
<cfy_> MaskRay: 那用啥?
<Kandu> jyf1987: 匯編倒是必須的，不普通，因為不可替代
<LongJ> cfy_+++ 最实用的html,php
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 这不大现实吧 我是靠脚本吃饭的 现在都要来学c学汇编了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 嘿嘿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你能写个bootloader么
<cfy_> LongJ: 哦?perl也可以嘛
<Kandu> cfy_: ruby 蠻好，問問 iIlL10oO 就知。 pascal 很好，用用 lazarus :)
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我站上不是有么
<cfy_> jyf1987 这我都知道...
<jyf1987> Kandu: 要通用的 至少像lilo那样 但是最好还是个性化一点 主要是我今天买了个小本 等下送到要装系统了
<jyf1987> cfy_: 你知道啥？
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 做 gui 用什么，除了 pygtk
<cfy_> jyf1987: 知道那个bootloader啊
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我讨厌gui 所以我搞服务器端的
<liutos> 各位大虾，小弟来问问你们都用什么客户端上IRC的啊？
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 但是我又喜欢web client 所以我觉得 html5很有希望 以后的gui说不定就是html5了
<jyf1987> cfy_: 哦
<Kandu> jyf1987: 用 grub 唄
<jyf1987> Kandu: grub有诸多不爽
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我那 bootloader 專為草地設計的，不通用
<MaskRay> ken: 果然麻烦，批量改名都要专门的软件
<jyf1987> 再一个 grub满足不了我装逼的现实需求
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唧唧歪歪，自己去寫個
<yqj> 。
<ken> MaskRay: 还行吧，软件是用来省事的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不会整 我要会x86汇编 早就自己搞了
<jyf1987> 诶 老实说  龙芯要是不成天吹牛打民族牌 只要出货量大 我还是愿意玩的
<ken> MaskRay: 在没有PS的时候，图像处理基本靠画图板。。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我web gui都不敢兴趣，怎么办？
<jyf1987> ken: 画图板是很高级的工具 没见过有人演示用画图板画蒙娜丽莎么
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那就欢迎你来做我的同行
<ken> jyf1987: 这个理论用个案来解释真实太精妙了。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 飞花摘叶俱可伤人那都是因为使用者高明
<OOOooo> 大家好，谁知道怎么刻录CD？
<OOOooo> 就是把几张 netinstall CD刻录成一张
<OOOooo> netinstall太小了，把几个发行版的刻录成一张比较好
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那vim也是因为使用者高明了
<liutos> 兄弟你装Debian么？
<cfy_>  ed
<MaskRay> jyf1987: vim 是工具高明，使用者可能也高明
<cfy_> MaskRay: emacs呢?
<jyf1987> MaskRay: lol 这下你得罪 emacser了 因为你没有更多的褒义词可以用了
<OOOooo> leafpad
<OOOooo> lol
<MaskRay> jyf1987: ...
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 寒假准备做什么?
<if_else> 各位兄台，帮同学新安装的系统，下载github上面的配置文件是，使用git clone URL . 提示不能下载的当前家目录？
<if_else> 使用 git clone URL ~ 也不行，谢谢各位兄台了！
<missing> OOOooo: 找mini.iso,想装就下,10+mb而已
 * Router2 
<OOOooo> missing, 我是说，想把几张netinstall CD刻录成一张呢，节约资源麻～
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 看 manual，
<ghosTM55> if_else: URL是那个地址...
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 什么东西的manual?
<jyf1987> 那得刻个能起iso的grub
<missing> OOOooo: 这个搞搞grub,论坛有教程的
<chenmo8058> hello
<^k^> chenmo8058, 好 11:55 11:55 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.50299862511574天
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄台，我自己的配置文件，提示说当前家目录已存在，但是不是空文件夹，难得非要清空目录？谢谢
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 还没明确目标。。。
<cfy_> if_else: 不能git clone url么?
<OOOooo> missing, 恩。
<ghosTM55> if_else: git clone的话只要你当前目录下没有重复名称的repo文件夹，就可以clone了
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 哦...
<missing> OOOooo: smallaplle做过教程,你找找看
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄，git clone URL 不指定目录，可以，但是我想下载的家目录，不是家目录下面的目录
<if_else> 谢谢
<if_else> 难得要到 /home 目录下面使用 clone
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 要不你研究研究？ 大学很快就能过去的
<ghosTM55> if_else: 不理解
<ghosTM55> if_else: 你是远端有家目录，然后想直接覆盖掉你本地的家目录?
<OOOooo> missing, 没找到耶～
<if_else> ghosTM55: 错误提示 fatal:destination path 'MYHOME' already exists and is not empty directory
<missing> OOOooo: 要不用win下面制作工具做了
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄，我就像覆盖的，可是下不来
<OOOooo> missing, 我没有win  -_~
<missing> OOOooo: 装一个?lol
<ghosTM55> if_else: 你先说说我理解的对不对
<OOOooo> missing, 没机器呀，没有多余的
<OOOooo> :)
<ghosTM55> if_else: 你这个很明显就是已经有指定目录了
<missing> OOOooo: 那就好好google吧,我也没有做过
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 研究什么？
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄，是的，如果不指定目录，会默认在当前目录新建一个 home 目录，里面有配置文件，
<OOOooo> missing, 算了，我还是刻录成几张CD好了..可惜几百兆的空间咯
<missing> OOOooo: 优盘最环保了
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄，我想在当前~目录，而不是 ~/home目录下？谢谢
<ghosTM55> if_else: 那你就要删掉当前的目录，另外，git不是这么用的
<OOOooo> missing, 优盘做了系统，还能写入其它的数据吗？
<OOOooo> missing, 就是不影响系统
<missing> OOOooo: 应该可以
<OOOooo> missing, 貌似不行耶，我电脑上发行版多，要是只能装一个，那还不如CD呢，:-)～
<if_else> ghosTM55: 兄台，那如何将github 上面的家目录配置文件，下载到本地家目录？谢谢
<missing> OOOooo: 刻cd是最方便的,可擦写的就好
<OOOooo> missing, 恩。
<ghosTM55> if_else: 你还是先好好把git的基础看看吧 :)
<if_else> ghosTM55: 我之前看的好像是本地操作，没有使用远程。之前在本机上面，提交到github上
<if_else> ghosTM55: 现在我想将远程的下载下来
<yqw_wind> 冒个泡……这里真少人说话……
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 研究下 服务器端编程麻
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你做服务器端的系统管理软件？
<if_else> ghosTM55: 清空了家目录，使用git clone URL . 将远程配置文件同步到本地家目录了，谢谢了
<MeaCulpa> ... github可是是人都能看的
<ghosTM55> if_else: 不谢，我建议不要用这种方式来备份home
<MeaCulpa> 怎么也要把用户名密码啥的mask一下吧
<MeaCulpa> 贴个github链接立马大家去观摩...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, http://felicity.iiit.ac.in/tle/
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这个比赛做吗？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 什么比赛？
<if_else> g
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有意思
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 推荐些算法类网站吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 只是不知道到时有没有空= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 给你看看以前的题目
<RavenChan> MaskRay, http://www.matrix67.com/blog/archives/1381
<if_else> 各位兄台，文泉驿正黑里面有两种效果字体一种是类似黑体，一直是类似准园，请问类似准圆的是哪个字体，谢谢
 * LongJ is away 
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 看来我要临时啃一下  c++ primer 了
<LongJ> MaskRay+++ emacs也可以上IRC？？
<RavenChan> LongJ, emacs啥不能做。。
<LongJ> RavenChan+++ 怎么整 的，
<RavenChan> LongJ, erc
<LongJ> RavenChan+++ 就执行ERC就行了？？？
<MaskRay> LongJ: 我现在在 windows 下，要是没 emacs firefox 我就完全陌生了
<LongJ> MaskRay+++ 怎么调 出irc来
<MaskRay> LongJ: erc
<LongJ> RavenChan+++ emacs怎么调出IRC?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, erc= =
<LongJ> MaskRay+++ 不懂
<RavenChan> LongJ, google
<fairywell> an oj?
<fairywell> MaskRay: acm.poj.edu.cn  acm.hdu.edu.cn
<fairywell> 有了比赛我叫大家
<MaskRay> fairywell: 好的
<fairywell>  Welcome to #spoj - the discussion channel of the Sphere Online Judge community <http://www.spoj.pl>.
<fairywell> spoj 是一个很不错的国外 oj
<MaskRay> 用来练语言的
<Loongjiang> 真 好 ,EMACS,irc,不用输入法了
<RavenChan> fairywell, 您ACMer？
<Loongjiang> RavenChan: 多 在
<Loongjiang> 你 在 他 想 还 好 么
 * Loongjiang xinen007 welcom 
<FrankLv> 有人用vim的xxd编辑16进制么，我改了几个bit后 :%!xxd -r后保存提示 xxx lines filtered后文件大小就变了。
<fairywell> RavenChan: ... no
<fairywell> RavenChan: 您老肯定是啦
<RavenChan> fairywell, 我不是= =
<xinen007> 有人会安装gnome-globalmenu么
<xinen007> 这个全局菜单感觉还不错，就是我安装不好
<Loongjiang> windwhinny: welcome back
<xinen007> 1010中编译不成，我不懂的
<Loongjiang> xinen007: 出错 信息?
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: chinese-py?
<xinen007> 是缺太多依赖了
<xinen007> 我运行下看看
<fairywell> RavenChan: 有空了一起打比赛
<MaskRay> fairywell: 我也很空，愿意参加
<Loongjiang> 依赖什么 就 装 什 么
<fairywell> MaskRay: meta-x erc
<xinen007> configure: error: in `/home/xinen007/下载/gnome-globalmenu-0.7.10':
<xinen007> configure: error: test for libpanelapplet-2.0 and libnotify failed. (--without-gnome-panel to disable).
<xinen007> See `config.log' for more details.
<xinen007> checking valac is at least version 0.7.7... ./configure: line 12450: : command not found
<MaskRay> fairywell: 我确实在用 erc
<RavenChan> fairywell, 比赛= =我觉得我已经没那个能力了
<Loongjiang> fairywell: 能不 能调 用 IBUS输 入 阿
<lainme> xinen007: 搜索libpanelapplet、libnotify的开发包，安装valac
<xinen007> Loongjiang: 我把记录发给你看看
<xinen007> 你能接收么
<Loongjiang> 不知到
<xinen007> lainme: 我给你也传一份
<Loongjiang> xinen007: 够用 了
<xinen007> 貌似不能接收
<xinen007> 行，我现在给那安装一下，再编译
<lainme> xinen007: 我不是外网
<xinen007> irc中传文件必须都是外网？
<Loongjiang> xinen007:bu shi ti shi le me ??libpanel package!!
<xinen007> Loongjiang: 我正在安装
<Loongjiang> xinen007: libnotify libpanelapplet 这 两 个 包
<Loongjiang> xinen007: 你 可 能没装
<Loongjiang> ERC能不能调用IBUS??????????
<Loongjiang> DON'T TELL ME "GOOGLE"
<Loongjiang> I TRIED ONCE AND ONCE
<Loongjiang> clampist: welcome
<winniesun> 大家好阿
<xinen007> configure: error: in `/home/xinen007/下载/gnome-globalmenu-0.7.10':
<^k^> winniesun, 好 ㍥ 13:11 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.45017528862268天
<xinen007> configure: error: test for libpanelapplet-2.0 and libnotify failed. (--without-gnome-panel to disable).
<xinen007> 现在只有这个问题了
<winniesun> 有个问题。。sh脚本用链接就运行不了。。是不是要脚本相对路径的问题阿
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: eim
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: what do you meanning? eim??
<ofan> ^k^: ....
<Loongjiang> whois ofan
<renkai> 这个话题Please use utf-8 charset|是什么意思啊
<Loongjiang> renkai: 使用 UTF-8 编码,
<xinen007> 谢谢，貌似搞定了
<xinen007> 正在make
<myke1> 我的网卡长时间不用第一次连接就延迟很长时间，怎么回事
<Loongjiang> renkai: 统一 编码 的 意思
<xinen007> 安装个这玩意，下载了几十兆的库
<myke1> 谁用无线网卡有类似延迟现象的?
<Loongjiang> myke1: 我的无线还 没搞定
<myke1> Loongjiang: 要把NM卸载的，wpa_supplicant, wicd, nm互相冲突
<Loongjiang> WICD阿,你推建的
<myke1> Loongjiang: 你还是问隔壁#fedora-zh吧
<myke1> Loongjiang: 不清楚fedora对wicd是否做过什么手脚
<Loongjiang> 那 万一联不 上 了 呢
<ofan> 你还没连上..
<myke1> Loongjiang: wicd要启动必须停止nm的，你如果老是想万一还是别换了
<ofan> ..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 恩
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你开着nm 其他的都不能用
<myke1> Loongjiang: 或者在一台其他电脑上面测好
<myke1> Loongjiang: 或者chroot
<Loongjiang> ofan: 无论 如和都 不 行
<myke1> ofan: 我这个问题你遇到过吗?
<ofan> 基本上，说过nm很霸道
<ofan> myke1: 啥问题
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我 KILL掉都 不 行 码
<ofan> Loongjiang: kill掉守护进程，不过难保证就行
<myke1> ofan: 延迟
<ofan> myke1: ? 第一次链接？
<ofan> 没遇到过..
<myke1> ofan: 不是
<Loongjiang> ofan: 是 不行 ,
<myke1> ofan: 只要我一段时间不用网络，就会产生延迟
<myke1> ofan: ipw2200
<ofan> 延迟正常的阿
<myke1> ofan: 前两天把他编译进内核的，结果经常掉线，今天更绝了，网络连接后只能连个几秒就不行了，于是重新编译进模块
<jyf1987> 太强大了 python.org 在首页加了个 下载 的菜单栏 点过去可以绕墙下载
<myke1> ofan: 照理来说应该是开始准备连接的时候会延迟，之后……
<ofan> myke1: 你先确定到底是哪里的问题
<myke1> ofan: 几乎肯定是内核/firmware的问题了，我动下内核结果会改变
<ofan> myke1: 还是老老实实的用源里的内核吧
<renkai> Loongjiang：是这样？
<Loongjiang> 可
<myke1> ofan: 源里的内核就和我现在一样，是会延迟的
<ofan> myke1: 什么的延迟.. 网络延迟？
<Loongjiang> ofan: 无论 如何都不行
<myke1> ofan: 譬如我一段时间不用了，然后ping -c10 www.google.com, 前几个总是连不上的
<ofan> myke1: tracepath
<myke1> Loongjiang: 要保证万无一失，只有Clone
<myke1> ofan: traceroute?
<ofan> myke1: 恩
<myke1> ofan: 下次我尝试
<ofan> myke1: 先确定跟路由的链接是好的
<myke1> ofan: 哦
<Loongjiang> myke1: 什么 clon
<myke1> ofan: 我其他电脑没有类似问题
<myke1> ofan: 我知道为什么以前我这种问题出现不多了
<ofan> myke1: 如果路由器上有ping测试，可以用路由上的看看
<myke1> ofan: 因为我以前irc一直挂着的
<ofan> myke1: 为啥
<ofan> 我irc也挂了n天了
<myke1> ofan: 所以一直连接着，不会出现很长时间不用，最近事情多，不太挂，结果回来就发现这问题了
<ofan> myke1: 没道理..
<ofan> Loongjiang: banä½ ..
<myke1> ofan: 对了
<Loongjiang> ofan: myke1 你们 都 用 WEECHAT?
<myke1> ofan: ssh能不能传文件?
<myke1> Loongjiang: 听ofan忽悠用weechat了
<ofan> myke1: ....这必须可以阿
<ofan> myke1: scp麻
<myke1> ofan: 只要openssh就行?
<myke1> ofan: 以前没搞过远程登陆，最近好像有很多应用
<Loongjiang> myke1: 有什么可 称到 的 地方 码
<ofan> myke1: 就是远程shell
<myke1> ofan: 我ssh过一次，好像就登陆过去了，不知道怎么传
<MeaCulpa> ssh cat 过来嘛
<MeaCulpa> 直接在后面加命令
<ofan> myke1: 用scp,跟cp命令差不多，不过可以跨主机传输
<myke1> ofan: 是在我这里scp么?
<ofan> myke1: 恩
<myke1> ofan: 好的，过年我再尝试
<myke1> MeaCulpa: 在ssh cat之后能否通过管道到我电脑上的程序?
<MeaCulpa> myke1: 可以啊
<myke1> MeaCulpa: 有空来问，88
<Loongjiang> ls
<haulm> go
<nihui> haulm: ....
<nihui> haulm: 快过年了，人渐渐少了
<Loongjiang> nihui:
<if_else> 各位兄台，xterm 调用 .xdefault 还是 .xresource 在哪个文件里面有定义的，谢谢
<freeflying> if_else: 累不累啊，gnome-terminal/lxterm/lilyterm 那个不好用啊
<if_else> freeflying: 兄台，俺用 xterm 的
<Relaed> 大家好
<Loongjiang> OOOooo: 你好，
<^k^> Relaed, 好 ㍦ 14:42 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.38748366658565天
<Loongjiang> irssi -c irc.freenode.net -p 6667 -n Loongjiang
<edgar51774> 我来了
<Loongjiang> wpa_supplicant的日志里出现如下错误信息，大家帮我看下
<Loongjiang> Failed to initiate AP scan.
<Loongjiang> Trying to associate with 74:ea:3a:1a:a8:70 (SSID='TP-LINK_1AA870' freq=2412 MHz)
<Loongjiang> Associated with 74:ea:3a:1a:a8:70
<Loongjiang> No network configuration found for the current AP
<Loongjiang> CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys
<Loongjiang> edgar51774: welcome back
<edgar51774> hha
<edgar51774> thanks
<Loongjiang> 下线了么
<iGee> 有人吗
<^k^> iGee, .... ㍧ 15:02 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.37318513275463天
<windwhinny> 1
<iGee> 大家下午好
<iGee> 我第一次用irc
<windwhinny> 这里很多都是挂机的
<iGee> 哦。。
<iGee> 对了，有谁是shlug的吗
<Lavande> 我发现RSS订阅新浪blog只能显示最近的文章，有没有方法显示blog里所有文章呢？
<iGee> 我用的是empathy
<iGee> 但是把这个窗口一关就没有了吗
<Kandu> Lavande: google reader 訂閱
<Lavande> Kandu: thx，我试试看啊
<iGee> irc延时很严重吗
<windwhinny> 不是很严重把
<windwhinny> 只是很少人看
<iGee> 哦。。
<iGee> 那我要怎么样设置才能吧这个窗口关闭的情况下，有消息来的时候会有提示呢
<iGee> 类似于msn的那种
<windwhinny> 你用的是什么登录IRC的？
<iGee> empathy
<Kandu> Lavande: 我以前用 thunderbird 訂閱東西。就用 google reader api 導出歷史條目，然後導入 thunderbird。對於其他 rss reader 應該也可用。不過現在直接就用 google reader 了
<Lavande> Kandu: 呃。。貌似还是只能显示10条
<windwhinny> 没用过，不知道啊
<iGee> - - 好吧
<Lavande> Kandu: 可能是新浪故意设置的。。。
<Kandu> Lavande: 點擊 “所有項目” 試試
<iGee> 那wind现在是用什么的
<Kandu> Lavande: 也不是，它那個文件就寫了10條
<iGee> 私聊的消息这里也看得到吗
<windwhinny> pidgin
<windwhinny> 私聊的这里看不到
<iGee> 哦，我用的是ubuntu10.04
<iGee> 在user的旁边集成empathy的
<rothsdad> hi
<iGee> 所以就想用这个了
<^k^> rothsdad, 好 ㍧ 15:14 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.3646321712963天
<Lavande> Kandu: 嗯。。确实没办法。。。
<iGee> ^k^，你是机器人么
<Kandu> Lavande: 和 sina 沒關係，那就是 google 歷史庫里也沒收錄了
<Kandu> Lavande: 能給出訂閱地址看看嗎
<Lavande> Kandu: http://blog.sina.com.cn/windyflyinthesky
<rothsdad> 【求助】arch已经是最新-Syu，而且是全新install，但每次开机就随机出现kernel panic，希望大家多多帮忙啊！
<jyf1987> Lavande: 这是你的blog?
<Lavande> jyf1987: 不是啊，一个朋友的
<jyf1987> 额 我说呢 怎么又多个mm了
<Kandu> Lavande: 嗯，歷史庫里沒收錄
<Lavande> jyf1987: - -!
<Kandu> Lavande: 那就沒辦法啦
<iGee> 那我现在看到的，lavande kandu 之间的对话是什么
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 帮我看看我的arch kernel panic
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 我不是arch党 不好意思
<Lavande> Kandu: 呃。。我查了一下，好像据说是新浪那边用于rss订阅的一个函数里面只设置了top10
<rothsdad> jyf1987: ...
<Lavande> iGee: ?
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 在给你请大佬来
<Kandu> Lavande: 嗯，一般都很少，10條5條什麼的。不過要是熱門的訂閱， google reader 有歷史庫存檔
<iGee> 为什么你们之间的对话是用框框起来的？
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 太好拉
<iGee> 是什么命令吗
<Lavande> Kandu: 酱紫啊。。。我是打算用rss到处然后搬家到wp的，呵呵，看来不管用了
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 可惜他跑了
<rothsdad> jyf1987: ....
<jyf1987> 剩下的都是non-arch user了
<jyf1987> (15时18分27秒) wind2 离开了聊天室。
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，好吧
<jyf1987> 这我可没骗你
<iGee> - -|
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 加入arch吧，嘿嘿
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 就冲自动更新py到3k我就不会加入的
<jyf1987> 我最讨厌自动给我更新了
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，我也很讨厌这个，我把脚本全换成python2
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 你是无所谓 我是py开发人员 靠这个糊口的
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 这说明也是一种前进啊
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 思路不对我胃口 我们现在只用py25
<jyf1987> 准确的说是在 py v2.5.2到 v2.5.4之间浮动
<rothsdad> jyf1987: ：P
<rothsdad> 很想入手ipad，很想把自己的想法作成app放上去，但竟然只有macos的sdk。。
<MeaCulpa> arch 自动更新到py3k??!!
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 强制的
<MeaCulpa> 那这个世界还有人用arch？
<rothsdad> MeaCulpa: 被逼的
<MeaCulpa> 难道不能分slot，装很多py么
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 不是有gnu版的object c么
<MeaCulpa> fbsd和gentoo都可以分开装好多啊
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 沒，會有 py2 和 py3 共存
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: site-package怎么共存？还是用户自己用virtualenv
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 关键在于某些软件明明依赖具体的版本 但是他们假定系统的 python指向的刚好是他们要的那个版本 所以第一行写的是  #!/usr/bin/env python 这就会出问题
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 但无法用gui等那些api
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: o
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 我也不知，就知自己系統上 py2 和 py3 都有
<MeaCulpa> 反正gentoo是分2.4 2.6  2.7  3.0 几个slot
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 只要以后大家写软件一律指定具体的python2.x或者python3.x 这个破事就可以避免了
<MeaCulpa> 很多包都需要slot，比如db, glibc, py
<rothsdad> 以前pacman -S python == python2, 现在pacman -S python == python3
<MeaCulpa> 看来binary来做rolling真的很难
<jyf1987> 话说 ubuntu的如果你把默认的python2.6给删除了 改用python2.5 连 apt都有问题吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: gentoo的portage也是py写的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 有涉及到版本特性么
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: gentoo portage我用py2.7跑，安逸
<rothsdad> 有用metasploit的吗？
<jyf1987> 27没用过 不知道啥情况
<rothsdad> 最近在学这个
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 2.7就是一个py3的teaser，貌似
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 哈哈 刚才我问那人 自己也死机了 archer阿
<rothsdad> jyf1987: :)
 * jyf1987 叫你升级 叫你更新 叫你强制 哈哈哈
<rothsdad> 。。
<MeaCulpa> :O
<rothsdad> __
<MeaCulpa> 叫你arch
 * rothsdad 冤枉啊！！
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: gentoo对c lib是怎么管理呢
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得主席都Debian了
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: glibc?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 差不多吧 libxx.so.m.n.j
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 自动帮你做链接咯
<MeaCulpa> 不够偶尔会有ebuild忘了做链接的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不是 有多个版本共存的时候怎么整
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 有一套脚本，以eselect开头，可以选择gcc, kernel, libXXX之类
<rothsdad> 想整个arch的桌面版本
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 难道你现在是用服务器版？
<jyf1987> 我认识的用arch的不都是用桌面的么
<jyf1987> 而且都很可耻的用了仿苹果主题
<cfy_> perl就一个版本......
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我的意思是整个arch-gnome arch-kde 。。。
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我是openbox
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 那就去干 说干就要干
<MeaCulpa> ob
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 好，到时帮忙测试测试
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 怎么测试？
<jyf1987> 我又不用gnome kde的 尤其是kde
 * MeaCulpa windows 里整过点KDE
<jyf1987> kde是否应该改名为 qt cross platform?
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 如果我要自己弄个slot的话,是不是只要添加一个行SLOT=xxx就好?
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: 自己写ebuild,具体没试过
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 稳定性啊，揪出个bug啊
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: qt本来就cross platform
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 哦.我试试,看看不能装个5.8.8.
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: perl 5.8.8 gentoo里面有啊
<MeaCulpa> perl 5.8.8是世界上用途最广的版本了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我说要改名字
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: KDE不是挺好么，这个名字
<rothsdad> 比起py perl 我还是喜欢lua
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 我 是 ubuntu/tinycore/lfs user,  gnome/ion3 user 所以没法帮你了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 不好听
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 额 你喜欢lua ?
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 被mask了.而且我想同时装啊
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: unmask啊
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 那好吧 我有空可以帮你忙
<MeaCulpa> 我记得有5.8的slot
<rothsdad> jy
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有 5.10的么
<jyf1987> lua user要大力支持
 * rothsdad 暂离
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 有么?
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: 貌似没有，手头没有gentoo，只能看gentoo-portage.com
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 有
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: gentoo有没有给 atom优化的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy_: 我知道了，是perl的自己的cpan不具有分版本管理？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 阿 关键的是 能否在其他强大的主机上编译 for atom的gentoo版本？
<cfy_> MeaCulpa: 有可能.....
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: gcc有优化就有
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 当然可以，cross-build啥的都可以
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得cpan不太好用...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 确实 cpan不如 easy_install好用点
<MeaCulpa> 不过东西的确多
<MeaCulpa> 关键一点，很多perl的高手用perl来做一切
<MeaCulpa> 而py用户则倾向于，用各自擅长的东西来解决
<MeaCulpa> 所以买了个没编译器的unix，很都py mod都是c写的，没用
<MeaCulpa> 纯perl的就比较多
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这个可不一定阿 pypy 不就 python接管一切么
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 没编译器的unix，买的时候就要慎重 XD
<LongJ> 有哪个在使用wicd
<rothsdad> me
<LongJ> 你用什么指令连接，是wpa加密吗
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 你用什么指令连接，是wpa加密吗
<rothsdad>  LongJ: 我用的是wicd-curses
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ rothsdad 我也是，只为什么总连不上呢，
<rothsdad> LongJ: wicd会自动识别加密类型的，密码输入后就行
<rothsdad> LongJ: 是不是mac被禁了
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 提示密码错误，可千密码千址万确
<iIlL10oO> 阅读优秀代码是提高开发人员修为的一种捷径。
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 哪里可以看啊，不过我想不会的，nm-applet都可以用啊
<rothsdad> LongJ: 那我就不清楚了，我没有遇到过这种情况
<LongJ> iIlL10oO+++ 你阅读过多少代码呢
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ wicd-curses wicd-gtk前端，都一样用，只登不上云
<LongJ> rothsdad+++  2011/01/27 15:56:28 :: attempting to set hostname with dhclient
<LongJ> 508 2011/01/27 15:56:28 :: using dhcpcd or another supported client may work better
<rothsdad> LongJ: 你的wicd版本是多少？
<jyf1987> happyaron: 有gcc么
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 这是wicd的日志记录
<rothsdad> LongJ: wicd是独立存在的，dhclient应该禁掉的
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 不是吧，它提示说用dhclient会更好些呢
<rothsdad> LongJ: 那是wicd登录失败了
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 我就打了勾，仍不行啊
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ wicd自动换IP的，应该不是ＩＰ问题
<rothsdad> LongJ: wicd不可以和network dhcpcd等等这些一起工作的，得在启动配置中注释掉，然后重启
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 哦，启动配置，禁止哪个哦，
<rothsdad> LongJ: 好像有个版本的wicd有一直连接但连不上的bug
<rothsdad> LongJ: 我是arch 在/etc/rc.conf 如果是ubuntu就不太清楚了
<jyf1987> rothsdad: arch的配置貌似是优点  ubuntu的我已经晕乎了
<LongJ> rothsdad+++  我是fedora
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，那是BSD的优点，arch抄袭了
<rothsdad> LongJ: 和ubuntu一样的
<jyf1987> rothsdad: bsd用得也不怎么爽
<rothsdad> jyf1987: ...
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 禁止服务,好像是syscfg
<jyf1987>  rothsdad 我上家公司的线上服务器就是freebsd的 用得很不舒服
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 那是linux用惯了
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 差不多
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 但还是有区别的，linux下的名字都特别常，而且很丑
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 额 freebsd装的那些软件 对参数位置都很敏感 比如 ls -l xxx   这种形式 ls xx -l 他就不怎么行了
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ arch,和 slackware 有什么不同
<rothsdad> LongJ: 一个前卫，一个古老
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ linux本来就是古董
<happyaron> jyf1987: 咋说得买一个有办法编译大部分需要的软件的unix啊
<rothsdad> LongJ: 比起unix，年轻的不得了
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我是说unix不是都带编译器么 如果不行还有gcc阿
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 不一定
<happyaron> jyf1987: 不见得哦。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 是有这个问题，gnu 的软件就是好用
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 哪个问题？
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 好像停止它的后台进程就行了,不用重启
<jyf1987> happyaron: 额 那用gcc又为何不可呢
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 选项必须在前面
<rothsdad> LongJ: 哦，成功了吗？若果还是不行，我也不会了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 恩  非常2
<YiMing> 大家好，请忙推荐一个j2me的irc客户端，之前用virca总是提示connection failed
<LongJ> rothsdad+++ 还没找到它的后台进程
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 对 这个问题很扰人  是freebsd的getopt的问题吧
<happyaron> jyf1987: gcc支持平台多，也不是全平台的啊。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: gnu 用习惯了才用不惯的。。
<happyaron> YiMing: jmirc
<jyf1987> happyaron: gcc不大可能在unix上跑不起来吧 再说了 如果你非要找个偏门的那种 那是你自己找折腾 那你只好拿出自己的hack精神了
<NetDreamer> 各位，求助
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 呵呵 是 但是确实好用
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 你上次还说 gnu 的软件像是吐过口水的蛋糕。。。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 我是说过 但是忘记是什么场景了 你给我上下文看看
<NetDreamer> １１.04，今天更新后，不出现登录界面
<LongJ> NetDreamer+++ we
<NetDreamer> 在falesafe进入，在startup Application里，想停掉gdm，发现没有这一项
<jyf1987> 为何arch用一个conf呢
<happyaron> NetDreamer: 这两天是xserver更新
<happyaron> NetDreamer: 出问题正常
<jyf1987> 这个符合那个什么 lsd么
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我找到1010的中国版 那个是正式的 还是测试的？
<happyaron> jyf1987: 算是正式的。
<NetDreamer> 那就等等吧
<jyf1987> happyaron: 我的小本还没到 该死的快递人员说出门忘带了
<iIlL10oO> emacs 可以查看命令命令吗? vim 是 :his<cr>
<happyaron> jyf1987: ...
<iIlL10oO> cfy_: hi
<MaskRay> iIlL10oO: C-h l
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 过年了,出门也是办私事
<iIlL10oO> MaskRay: 多谢
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 京东货到付款 所以无所谓
<YiMing> happyaron: jmirc在我这里也是"不能建立socket"，我的机子运行其他java程序都没有问题，不知道还有没有其它替代的irc客户端
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: 我以为你买吃的东西
<happyaron> YiMing: 不了解了。
<happyaron> 买吃的可就爽了。
<Kandu> 為何數字的排列順序和閱讀順序是相反的呢？比如 12345，從左讀到右，看到 1 是並不能立即知道它是萬位，對於 2,3,4 也是如此。若是排列順序和閱讀順序相同，就方便多了， 54321 看到 5 就知道是各位的5，然後看到4 就知道是10位的4，同理 3 2 1
<jyf1987> Kandu: 大概是因为人的思考是从大开始 额
<YiMing> happyaron: 哦 谢谢了
<Kandu> 這樣多不方便啊，還要這樣讀“一萬二千三百四十五”，若順序相同，直接讀“五四三二一”就很明確了
<Kandu> 因為順序相反，所以還要帶上“萬，千，百，十，這樣的單位”，感覺很麻煩
<Kandu> jyf1987: 寫數字和字符串轉換寫煩死了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 可是有计算机是最近的事阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 可是那樣方便啊，按照人的習慣，總是會選擇方便的方法的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不见的 就人的大脑来说 左右没有什么大的差别 只是偶尔的原因让我们选了从大开始的
<Lavande> debian用root登录后，命令提示之前显示的debian，有没有方法让他显示成root啊？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 很沒說服力。剛剛我給出的（應該按順序來排）的理由應該很有優勢了，和計算機無關
<jyf1987> Kandu: 关键是数字排列这东西是在计算机出现以前几千年前就有了 那时候不会来考虑你计算机用户是否方便阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我不是說了么，和計算機無關
<Lavande> 被淹没了。。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 就平常的讀，也得帶單位。若按順序來，單位都不用的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 可能与人的思维有关系 我只能这样想了 因为我觉得就我平时来说 没觉得有啥不方便的
<lainme> Kandu: 为什么会不需要单位，比如1万写成00001，那更多呢？0000000000000000000000000000001？
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/27/0559242
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | App Installer: Linux软件统一安装框架
<jyf1987> NoIE: 每个包管理器都是个统一安装框架 可是这世界上想统一的人太多了
<NoIE> jyf1987: 细想想，也是。
<lainme> 也就是在yum、apt之类的上再加一层？
<Kandu> lainme: 嗯，有道理
<Kandu> lainme: 我明白了 :)
<LongJ> 我终于找到哪里可以禁止系统服务了,setup就可以了,或者删除/etc/init.d/下相应的脚本也可以
 * LongJ is away 
<jyf1987> py的assert语句真不爽
<LongJ> jyf1987+++ 不懂py
<cfy> ofan: 厄....
<cfy> ofan: 我这里连不上machinelife.org......
<ofan> cfy: 我可以...
<cfy> ofan: 我本来也可以.今天换电信......
<cfy> ofan: 丢包好严重....
<ofan> ..
<ofan> cfy: 貌似我也打不开了
<cfy> ofan: 哦?!
<cfy> ofan: kandu人呢?
<cfy> ofan: 一叶卖的那个倒还不错....
<cfy> 厄.....
<cfy> ofan: 我猜是宕机了...
<cfy> ofan: 也不是啊...我在vps上ping它倒是很快
<cfy> 100ms
<if_else> 各位兄台 aptitude 有更新软件列表的命令，update 好像不仅更新源，还更新所有可更新的软件
<lainme> if_else: 不会更新吧，要用safe-upgrade才更新软件
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 还会自动回来的?
<cfy> ofan: 什么情况?
<jyf1987> 小本到手了
<jyf1987> 默认的系统太2了
<xiaoy> o/
<Kandu> cfy, ofan: 剛剛 diahosting 那邊出問題了
<Kandu> cfy, ofan: 現在 ok 了
<if_else> lainme: 原来如此，谢谢了
<M-sprite> vim的哪个文件夹是用来自动加载脚本的？plugin还是script？太多了，
<ofan> Kandu: 原来是diahosting的..
<ofan> M-sprite: plugin
<M-sprite> ofan: thx
<Loongjiang> whois touparx
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,现在好了.
<cfy> Kandu: 我还以为我换了电信,倒连不上了呢:)
<cfy_> 测试
<^k^> cfy_, .... ㍪ 18:29 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.22927755646991天
<cfy_> 速度果然变快了.....
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛明明是沒速度
<cfy> Kandu: 我说电信相对于铁通XD
<Kandu> cfy_: 哦
<cfy_> Kandu: 没以前卡了.不过还是有点卡.不过毕竟是远程的.
<cfy_> Kandu: 现在不到200ms
<cfy_> 180左右
<cfy_> 厄....那我不是可以玩cf了?....罪恶啊....
<Kandu> cfy_: crossfire?
<cfy_> Kandu: 嗯,你也玩的?
<Kandu> cfy_: 聽說過
<Kandu> cfy_: 不知是什麼遊戲
<cfy_> Kandu: 哦.不过好久没玩了.
<cfy_> Kandu: 类似cs的
<Kandu> cfy_: 推薦你玩玩 神域3
<cfy_> Kandu: 算了.我不想玩游戏.
<cfy_> Kandu: 右手还有伤.......XD
<alvin_rxg> cf 还不如 urbanterror..
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 不一样的啊....
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: cf,有时手感好.还能第一...
<alvin_rxg> 哪不一样了，不都 fps 么。
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: urb,被杀鸡一样.....
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror 真实
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 感觉不一样.而且题材也不一样.
<alvin_rxg> cfy_: 我也杀了挺多鸡的
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 我感觉玩的时候....就是给ee送补给...厄....
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 下次有空给你送补给......
<alvin_rxg> urbanterror 主题是城市内的对战
<alvin_rxg> cfy_: 你说的是 enermyterrorist?
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 哦...是的...我搞错了...
<cfy_> alvin_rxg: 可能是....具体忘了...好久没玩了...
<alvin_rxg> et 主题是战争……
<cfy_> 4M的就是爽啊.....
<cfy_> Kandu: 那vps不就是100M么....
<Kandu> cfy_: 嗯
<ofan> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/27/0559242
<Kandu> cfy_: 有空可以到這裡玩玩  http://trow.cc
<ofan> ^k^: 怎么不给标题..
<cfy> Kandu: 广告?
<Kandu> cfy: 啥!
<cfy> Kandu: 说什么会在30秒内转过去
<cfy> <script>var d="=iunm?=ifbe?=tdsjqu!uzqf>#ufyu0kbwbtdsjqu#?wbs!h>#iuuq;00uspx/dd#<wbs!bctQbui>#iuuq;00331/2:2/269/288;21115#<wbs!tqje>#24164864:3#<jg)qbsfou/x>>voefgjofe*!wbs!x>(=iunm?=ifbe?=nfub!iuuq.frvjw>#Sfgsfti#!dpoufou>#1<VSM>(,h,(#0?=0ifbe?=0iunm?(<fmtf!wbs!x>((<wbs!xj>#711qy#<wbs!if>#879qy#<w";function i(_,__){_+=__;var $="";for(var u=0;u<_.length;u++){var r=_.charCodeAt(u);$+=String.fromCharCode(r-1);}return $;} var
<cfy> c="bs!ujnf>2<wbs!qvte>4<wbs!be>#iuuq;00331/29:/366/4031221238/iun#<wbs!mpdbujpo<xjoepx/pofssps>gvodujpo)*|epdvnfou/VSM>h<~=0tdsjqu?=0ifbe?=cpez!je>c!sjhiuNbshjo>1!upqNbshjo>1!mfguNbshjo>1!tdspmm>op?=0cpez?=tdsjqu!mbohvbhf>KbwbTdsjqu!tsd>#iuuq;00331/2:2/269/288;2111506/kt#?=0tdsjqu?=0iunm?";document.write(i(d,c));</script>
<^k^> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Kandu> cfy: 你被電信給 xx 了吧
<cfy> 这段代码.
<cfy> Kandu: 打开就只有这么段代码.....
<cfy> Kandu: 估计是.....囧
<Kandu> cfy: 那用老地址 http://trow.cn
<cfy> Kandu: 能进
<cfy> Kandu: rpg?
<ofan> http://wowubuntu.com/appinstaller.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: AppStream: Linux 软件统一安装框架 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<Kandu> cfy: rpg 只是一小部分
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...
<ofan> 什么游戏？
<iIlL10oO> 所有发行版本,使用 deb 吧, 不要重复造轮子,费时间
<cfy> 用portage吧
<iIlL10oO> deb 的依赖解决的最完美无缺
<ofan> sohu源最近没更新？
<iIlL10oO> 用动态域名,自己做个家庭源吧,非常简单
<iIlL10oO> #!/bin/bash
<iIlL10oO> rsync -vzrtopg --progress --delete ubuntu.org.cn::ubuntu /share/ubuntu/
<iIlL10oO> rsync -vzrtopg --progress --delete ubuntu.org.cn::ubuntu-cn /share/ubuntu-cn/
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 最完美无缺？怎么说
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 另外“完美无缺”似乎没有程度的差异= =
<ofan> 没那么多空间
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> 有人在吗
<^k^> locodir-user, 好 ㍫ 19:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.17774480599537天
<locodir-user> 谁有ubuntu的教程没有
<Router2> locodir-user: 到论坛去找找吧
<inode> ls
<Rannger> help
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: RubyGems Documentation Index
<inode> 中 山 人
<soiamso> inode: http://solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/27/0312215&amp;from=rss
<soiamso> inode: 以后就不知道是哪里人了。
<inode> soiamso: no,I'm in the erc of emacs,but i can't press chinese
<soiamso> inode: 然后天天都要像在东京那样，1小时30分的上班时间
<soiamso> inode: can you, display chinese?
<cfy> inode: C-\
<inode> this b4-quick,not wubi,so I can't said the true me
<inode> mean
<inode> yes ,I can display chinese
<inode> cfy: but no wubi
<soiamso> inode:   use pinyin method embed in emacs ?
<ofan> 哪个live-cd版本好一些？ 做工具箱用.
<inode> soiamso: py ,not well,
<soiamso> ofan: clonezilla
<soiamso> ofan: 不过都是命令行的
<inode> 竹
<inode> thirdwing: welcome
<ofan> soiamso: 主页打不开，貌似是恢复数据用的？
<soiamso> ofan: 基本什么工具都有
<soiamso> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/27/0437239&amp;from=rss 怪不得我神经兮兮的
<ofan> 。。。
<inode> ofan: 这下面一大堆,那个输入法比较好用 阿
<inode> ofan: 除了 拼音
<inode> 额
<ofan> fcitx
<ofan> fcitx-sunpinyin
<inode> ofan: 怎么调用阿
<ofan> 安装
<inode> ofan:没有
<inode> 安装哪些包呢
<inode> 就FCITX,这 是 软 件包名??
<inode> ofan:
<ofan> 是
<soiamso> inode: 有没有去搭搭广珠轻轨？
<inode> ofan: 安装 在 哪里 呢 ?是不是/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/下面 ???
<inode> soiamso: 没有
<ofan> inode: 跟emacs有啥关系
<inode> soiamso: 我顺德
<soiamso> inode: 你不是说你是中山的吗？
<inode> ofan: EMACS要调 用阿
<soiamso> inode: 你的emacs 不是gtk emacs ?
<inode> soiamso: 我说了打不出我所表达的意思
<inode> soiamso: 不是 ,in the command line
<ofan> inode: 终端能输入就行了
<inode> soiamso: press chinese with pinyin,is very hard!
<weatny> not at all
<soiamso> inode: press chinese with wubi , is madness
<inode> ofan: soiamso yes
<inode> soiamso: madness
<inode> soiamso: tty
<soiamso> inode: use virtualbox
<inode> ofan: could I usen fcitx with the command line
<ofan> inode: 控制台下用fbterm
<inode> ofan: I used jfbterm,is very beutifully
<soiamso> inode: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM5OTE5MjIw.html  可惜250CC 的车不能上牌
<inode> ofan: than fbterm
<soiamso> inode: no way
<inode> chgtg: welcome !!!!!!!!!!
<soiamso> inode: are you student ?
<inode> ofan: fcitx can only run under X
<inode> soiamso: never
<soiamso> inode: job title ?
<inode> soiamso: have no job
<inode> soiamso: and you??
<soiamso> inode: fina a job in fs is not too hard
<inode> soiamso: fs??Mean?
<soiamso> inode: sales representative, a.k.a 业务员
<soiamso> inode: foshan
<inode> soiamso: sales representative!
<soiamso> inode: you too ?
<ofan> .........
<RavenChan> vim里面，怎么在选定行前都加一个tab?
<inode> soiamso: longjiang zhen
<soiamso> RavenChan: sed ?
<RavenChan> soiamso, 我说vim= =
<ofan> RavenChan: >
<inode> soiamso: 顺 德龙江镇
<soiamso> inode: i respone for xiqiao and danzhao
<RavenChan> ofan, 赞。。
 * RavenChan 我是该好好看看vim里的:help了= =
<soiamso> RavenChan: 专业程序员？
<iIlL10oO> ofan: 我都是按2下 > 的, 一次不灵
<soiamso> inode: 你在龙江无业状态中？
<inode> soiamso: 但着 ?远不
<RavenChan> soiamso, 学生= =
<inode> soiamso: 是 亚
<Kandu> RavenChan: :開始行,結束行s/^/<Tab><Enter>    這樣更方便，不用進 visual mode 來選
<soiamso> inode: 什么专业毕业的？
<inode> soiamso: 高中 毕业
<RavenChan> Kandu, 嗯，我自己也google到了,thx
<soiamso> inode: 准备大学？
<soiamso> inode: 准备出国？
<inode> soiamso: 没 有 拉 ,不 过有 机会 肯定 去外面看看
<inode> soiamso: 有机会就去外面创一闯
<soiamso> inode: 麦当劳餐，品牌体育用品店都在招聘
<inode> soiamso: 做什么??
<soiamso> inode: 店员
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 不用选中,只要按esc退出编辑模式,按2下>
<iIlL10oO> 取消缩进是按<<
<inode> soiamso: 哪敢情好
<inode> iIlL10oO: well
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 那才一行= =
<soiamso> inode: 不知道龙江有没有，有空到大街上逛逛就知道
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 3>回车就是3行
<inode> RavenChan: :s/^/[tab]/gc
<ofan> 一般习惯{count}>>
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 3>>
<inode> RavenChan: 可以主个 确认
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 唔，這個更方便 :)
<iIlL10oO> 我也刚学会
<iIlL10oO> 我以前一直是 v选用 再 >>
<iIlL10oO> V选中
 * Kandu 我也是，以前只會傻呼呼用 s/^ 這個
<ofan> ..
<inode> iIlL10oO: 也可以不加C
<iIlL10oO> emacs 估计要设置热键了
<inode> ofan: {COUNT}>>?????什么用 阿 ?
<iIlL10oO> inode: 输入3>> 就是缩进3行
<ofan> inode:  :h >>
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 赞
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 我也刚学会
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 不过我有疑问啊= =
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 为啥3>>不是缩进3次，而是3行
<inode> iIlL10oO: 哪种模是下 阿
<iIlL10oO> inode: 按esc后的那种模式
<RavenChan> inode, normal
<inode> iIlL10oO: 没有阿
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 要再缩进2次,只要再按2下.
<iIlL10oO> 2下"."
<iIlL10oO> inode: 你先入门嘛
<inode> iIlL10oO: iIlL10oO vim我用了一年多了
<ofan> inode: 我还不到一年
<iIlL10oO> inode: 普通模式
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 奇怪,我也觉得应该是3次
<inode> iIlL10oO: 为什么我的不行
<inode> iIlL10oO: 没动静
<iIlL10oO> inode: 那行是注释?
<inode> 什么都没有
<iIlL10oO> inode: 我也是菜鸟
<inode> iIlL10oO: 原来要打文字才有
<inode> 多谢
<soiamso> inode: SOHO ？
<iIlL10oO>  :he \<< 为什么不是 :he \<\<
<ofan> :>>>>>>
<inode> iIlL10oO: vimtutor里 为什么没有
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, 按一般的规则是该缩进三次= =
<iIlL10oO> :help
<iIlL10oO> RavenChan: 看来 vim 也有点随机应变
<RavenChan> iIlL10oO, = =
<inode> iIlL10oO: >>代表缩进
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> hello
<^k^> dfgdfg2332_45g41, 好 ㍬ 20:54 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.12910390346065天
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> I knew
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> 这是区热闹吗？
<iIlL10oO> 							*>>*
<iIlL10oO>  >>			将 [count] 行右移 'shiftwidth' 列。
<iIlL10oO> 							*:<*
<iIlL10oO> :[range]<		将 [range] 指定的行左移 'shiftwidth' 列。多个 '<' 左移
<iIlL10oO> 			多个 'shiftwidth' 列。
<iIlL10oO>  :[range]> {count} [flags] 右移 [range] 开始的 {count} 行 'shiftwidth' 列 (缺省从 当前行 |cmdline-ranges| 开始)。多个 '>' 右移多个 'shiftwidth' 列。 [flags] 部分可参见 |ex-flags|。
<freeflying> iIlL10oO: what the hell?
<iIlL10oO> freeflying: 不好意思,发多了
<RavenChan> freeflying, 淡定= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 昨天忘了谁说的那个ipv4转v6的东西是啥来者？
<RavenChan> edison0354, miredo?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 另一个
<RavenChan> edison0354, 那我不知道= =
<caleb--> edison0354: gogoc
<edison0354> caleb--: 额，原来是你说的==!
<edison0354> caleb--: thx
<caleb--> ipv4 central pool 剩五天
<caleb--> 不过国内大概抢不到了吧？
<RavenChan> huntxu, hxhx,去做tle这个比赛吧= =
<edison0354> caleb--: 看cnbeta的帖子没？
<edison0354> caleb--: 说兲朝还剩几个亿……
<caleb--> edison0354: 那是 local
<caleb--> edison0354: central pool 剩五天，local 约剩一年
<edison0354> caleb--: 哦
<caleb--> edison0354: 很多 公司/机构 拿了 ip 还没用完
<edison0354> caleb--: 哦
<caleb--> 所以 ipv6 test day 是今年六月 <- central pool 早就没了
<huntxu> RavenChan: 没时间
<edison0354> caleb--: 囧
<caleb--> 反正兲朝 intranet 技术独步全球
<RavenChan> huntxu, = =
<caleb--> 就算没 ipv6 兲朝也不怕
<edison0354> caleb--: ==
<iIlL10oO> intranet 端口数有限 , 容易不稳定.
<iIlL10oO> 单IP端口数只有 6万 个
<Router2> 等老外都转去用IPv6了，兲朝就有N多的IPv4可用了
<edison0354> Router2: ！
<yunfan> 我现在三台机器都ubuntu开着 额
<iIlL10oO> Router2: IP4要花钱向老外买的
<Router2> iIlL10oO: 别急啊，等老外都是v6的时候，直接在墙上做个6to4，这边IP可就多了
<iIlL10oO> Router2: 不会的,就像google的服务器,v4肯定和v6一起使用的.
<iGoogle> cfy: 终于游戏都同步掉了。
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> 谁有翻墙软件，给个
<Router2> iIlL10oO: 你等国外的运营，包括接入方都走v6的时候，那会v4地址肯定不够，那么不会两个都有，只会有v6的地址
<iIlL10oO> Router2: 有点道理
<caleb--> 服务肯定两个都有，个人新用户可能就只有 ipv6 了
<caleb--> 6to4 / 4to6 会维持很长一段时间的
<Router2> caleb--: 国外的个人接入的绝对都是公网IP，这样会空出来不少v4地址段的
<caleb--> 但是很少 企业/机构 愿意把 ipv4 捐出来
<caleb--> 前阵子是有某单位捐出 ipv4 还给 central pool
<iIlL10oO> 以后个人用户全部使用固定 v6 家庭地址,每家每户100个地址.
<Router2> caleb--: 别急，目前v4还不够普及
<iIlL10oO> v6地址不能伪造, 除非硬件复制(犯法)
<Router2> caleb--: v6呵呵
<yunfan> iIlL10oO: 100个太少了
<yunfan> iIlL10oO: 你可能没想到 ipv6了 就可以直接定位你拉 哈哈
<iIlL10oO> 就像 DNA 克隆那样,犯法. 根据v6地址做信用卡身份验证.
<Router2> yunfan: 100个不少吧，能有多少个东西联网啊
<caleb--> 天网威武
<yunfan> Router2: 我说的是 ipv6的容量来看 一家才分100个小看他了
<iIlL10oO> yunfan: 不少,家里面再加个WIFI路由器嘛
<iIlL10oO> v6容量是平方米100个
<Router2> yunfan: 那倒是，可能国外分得会不止100
<iIlL10oO> IPv6实际可分配的地址，整个地球每平方米面积上可分配1000多个
<Router2> yunfan: 兲朝在申请v6地址上好像也不多
<caleb--> Router2: 米国某些家庭都用数十 ip 了…
<iIlL10oO> v6地址还是按经度纬度吧,够用了
<yunfan> Router2: 按地球表面来分配就是了
<iIlL10oO> 可以黑掉邻居的电脑,做肉机嘛
<Router2> caleb--: 老外确实很会玩，我看过一个个人的BLOG，用家里机器搭了个环境，v4+v6都有
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy> iGoogle: rpwt,lol
<Kandu> iGoogle: 你沒遊戲玩了？
<Router2> caleb--: 接入的带宽也够快
<cfy> Kandu: 是崽崽没游戏玩了....
<ayaka> randy_ 从ubuntu变到debian squeezee
<yunfan> Kandu:  http://photo.renren.com/photo/sp/herBGkvxpr7
<Kandu> yunfan: 新買的 arm 本？
<yunfan> Kandu: 不是 arm的没有货给我测试 这个是n450的
<Kandu> yunfan: 唔，還是買 x86 的好
<Kandu> yunfan: 還能裝 win32
<yunfan> Kandu: 额 我还是优先考虑非x86
<caleb--> arm++
<yunfan> Kandu: 我三台机器就一台有win32
<caleb--> mips--
<yunfan> Kandu: 我给你看那照片你没发现三个机器都是ubuntu么
<Kandu> yunfan: 看到，我這邊三台機器全是 arch
<caleb--> http://wiki.debian.org/ArmHardFloatPort # debian 在搞 arm 硬件 floating point 了
<^k^> ⇪ title: ArmHardFloatPort - Debian Wiki
<Kandu> yunfan: 我是離不開星海爭霸，所以離不開 win32 了
<yunfan> 我要装点开发工具来
<caleb--> Kandu: wine 可以玩的
<yunfan> Kandu: 俄 可以wine阿 没啥影响
<yunfan> Kandu: 还有国内出的那个兼容内核也可以 效率比wine高点
<Kandu> caleb--, yunfan: 非 x86 平臺，能用 wine 么？
<caleb--> Kandu: 不行
<Kandu> wine 不是模擬器，也不是虛擬機
<yunfan> Kandu: 为何不能 wine又没用到 硬件加速
<yunfan> Kandu: 只是实现接口而已
<Kandu> 所以我還是喜歡 x86 的
<billlee> yunfan: 兼容内核的安全性总觉得没保证
<yunfan> billlee: 嘿嘿 pplive  pps不也要root么
<yunfan> Kandu: 你是x86的既得利益者 LOL
<ugoubuntu> system load 是什么？
<billlee> Kandu: wine 只提供 API, 指令还是直接交给 cpu 执行
<caleb--> yunfan: 但是 binary 是 x86 only 啊
<caleb--> yunfan: win32 又不支持别的 cpu
<Kandu> 所以非 x86 的，即使有 wine 也玩不了 starcraft
<ugoubuntu> 谁知道system monitor 里面的the system load average值是指的什么？
<billlee> yunfan: pps 运行时不需要 root, 安装时的操作可以通过检查安装脚本来保证没有破坏
<yunfan> caleb--: windows8 都要支持non-x86了 这是趋势
<caleb--> yunfan: 只有 arm
<yunfan> billlee: 你是怕他们留个后门给政府是么 呵呵
<billlee> 今天 ubuntu.org.cn 似乎不正常
<Kandu> yunfan: 等 win 能 arm 了，肯定用 arm。待機時長確實很重要 :)
 * Kandu af(irc)
<Loongjiang> ofan: what are you dong
<yunfan> Kandu: 关键是arm不光是续航低阿 他soc的 重量也轻了许多呢 部件也少了
<yunfan> Kandu: 如果只是要续航 苹果的续航也厉害的
<Loongjiang> irssi ,howto press chinese
 * Loongjiang is 
<ayaka> Kandu, 星海爭霸可以wine吗？
<Loongjiang> RabbitHair: welcom
<billlee> yunfan: 就算有后门，那也只能在权限内运行，只要把 ~ 设置成 700, 非自由软件用其他用户运行，就安全很多了。其实 apparmor 的访问控制模型很简单，除了可以控制服务进程，也挺适合控制这类的软件。必要时可以用。
<yunfan> billlee: 我说兼容内核 内核都是他写的 你怎么控制
<houge_langley> 如果需要给一个未知的手持设备编译Linux Kernel，应该按照一个神马样的步骤呢？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: sure,test the dev,
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 怎么测试？
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 比方我的对象是Zune，这种蛋疼的设备。
<billlee> yunfan: 可是兼容内核就要提供 Windows NT 的系统调用，这是很复杂的修改，很可能无意间破坏安全性。而 wine 是运行在 userspace, 完全受到访问控制。
<Use-Firefox> ...
<yunfan> billlee: 你是这个意思阿 俄
<yunfan> billlee: 我觉得他的写进内核是为了减少切换开销
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: next ,choose the micro-precessing
<Loongjiang> ,make,and make install
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 感觉说的很简单，但是在传好了内核以后，我如何运行make和make install，就是问题了。
<billlee> yunfan: 这是当然的，减少了一个中间层，并且可以用更底层的方式(syscall)实现，比起 wine 的实现(win32 API)，兼容内核可以更好的优化性能。
<yunfan> billlee: 大数据传输也猛阿
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: the embedded micro-precessing ,should -----
<Loongjiang> xijiao: welcome
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我还是先到kernel.org看看吧。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: should under the
<billlee> yunfan: 其实 wine 的瓶颈还是在 GDI 上，winehq 上这样说，使用中也可以发现：运行 QQ (大量调用 GDI+) 时 Xorg 占用 CPU 很厉害。
<billlee> 而运行 symbian signed 的工具时，即使是密码学算法，性能也很不错。如果兼容内核不能解决这个问题，性能也难有提升。
<yunfan> billlee: 那跑在framebuffer 上的gdi实现如何呢 应该要比X好许多吧
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: you should learn embedded opration system
<happyaron> yunfan: framebuffer本来效率就有问题。
<turnmeon_20> 大家好啊，我现在用的是PIDGIN，还有什么好的IRC软件介绍？
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 貌似很高深呐
<houge_langley> turnmeon_20: xchat
<happyaron> yunfan: 你看win7的启动动画，就知道效率多差劲了。
<vmlinz> turnmeon_20: 用emacs的话有erc
<Loongjiang> turnmeon_20: irssi or xchat
<yunfan> happyaron: 有硬件加速么
<happyaron> yunfan: framebuffer无法使用硬件加速
<happyaron> yunfan: 似乎是无法。。。我也不确定了。
<happyaron> 。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: directFB不是有硬件加速么
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 嵌入式对于我这个医生来说太复杂了。
<billlee> yunfan:我记得 framebuffer 是完全软件实现，一般说来是在没有显卡驱动或不能使用 X Windows 时采用呀。
<ayaka> yunfan, 那个在wine中其实是软件模拟的
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: you can get help from others.
<happyaron> yunfan: 不知道了，这个没看过几篇材料。。。
<yunfan> billlee: 呵呵
<Kandu> yunfan: 不過還得等 blizzard 編譯出 arm 版的 starcraft -_-b
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 谢谢……
<Kandu> ayaka: 沒有試過
<yunfan> Kandu: 呵呵 只要你主频高到时候模拟个x86就是了就像现在装个dosbox玩一样
<houge_langley> 终于啊，PPA的Libreoffice更新到稳定版本了，立刻，毫不犹豫，upgrade
<Kandu> ayaka: 只試過 wow, warcraft3, starcraft2，都不錯
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我上午升级的，没看出来和rc有啥区别。
<vmlinz> houge_langley: 呵呵，有个法国老医生给linux写了n多山寨摄像头驱动
<turnmeon_20> xchat有WIN版的吗？
<yunfan> vmlinz: 这种人我最佩服阿
<houge_langley> vmlinz: 人家基础好，我就高中数学好，大学高数没有挂。
<Kandu> yunfan: 能成醫生的人都是很厲害的吧
<billlee> yunfan: Kandu: 模拟是效率很低的，我在 x86(无硬件虚拟化） 上虚拟 x86 都慢的吓人，连 vim 编辑很长的行时都会cpu卡死.
<houge_langley> Kandu: 不一定
<yunfan> billlee: 呵呵 只要主频高就行 你拿今天的手机都可以模拟以前的6502游戏机呢
<vmlinz> yunfan: houge_langley: 呵呵，主要是他们可以闲到蛋疼，不搞点东西不行阿
<ayaka> turnmeon_20, xchat
<houge_langley> vmlinz: 哈哈，最近我足够闲，蛋足够疼……但是看C语言教程有停留在Hello World了。
<yunfan> vmlinz: 不是他时间多 问题是他给这么些山寨摄像头写驱动 本身写驱动就是个吃力不讨好的事情 何况他是给这么多名目复杂的山寨摄像头呢 时间我也有好多 但是我就没有他那个毅力阿
<turnmeon_20> xchat windows差了下要钱
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: 有免费的
<vmlinz> yunfan: 恩，他还精神支撑
<houge_langley> turnmeon_20: xchat在win下使用比较蛋疼，需要安装python吧……
<turnmeon_20> http://xchat.org/windows/
<houge_langley> turnmeon_20: 然后python有被墙了
<Loongjiang> turnmeon_20: emacs-erc,very good
<turnmeon_20> 我从来没玩过IRC
<lainme> houge_langley: 有别人编译好的版本，免费
<houge_langley> 只能用activepython了
<vmlinz> windows下可以用firefox插件，或者icechat
<turnmeon_20> 连改名都不会
<lainme> 发错人了……
<vmlinz> turnmeon_20: 。。。现在不久在irc吗
<houge_langley> lainme: 我还激动了一下……
<turnmeon_20> 找了个MICR也要钱
<Loongjiang> turnmeon_20: erc
<turnmeon_20> 什么是emacs-erc？
<vmlinz> turnmeon_20: emacs的irc客户端
<houge_langley> turnmeon_20: 如果兄弟不憎恨盗版的话，我这里有mIRC破解版
<Loongjiang> just like I used
<chenmo8058> Pidgin  win
<yunfan> 用pidgin不就行了
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: pidgin
<chenmo8058> i am using
<Loongjiang> turnmeon_20: empathy
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: pidgin不要钱。
<turnmeon_20> 是最新版的吗？
<jiero> turnmeon_20: Miranda IM
<happyaron> Loongjiang: win上哪有empathy
<jiero> turnmeon_20: pidgin
<yunfan> 俄 吃了菠萝才知道舌头有破
<houge_langley> happyaron: 还真有
<turnmeon_20> emacs 不是文本编辑器吗？
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: http://pidgin.im/
<houge_langley> happyaron: 就是版本太老了
<happyaron> houge_langley: 嗯。
<turnmeon_20> 我也有一个，破解麻烦了，不弄了
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: http://pidgin.im/
<Loongjiang> emacs is an operation system
<happyaron> turnmeon_20: 下载个pidgin，这个免费
<turnmeon_20> 我正在用
<Loongjiang> turnmeon_20: just like
<turnmeon_20> 我最开始是在驴子上用的
<happyaron> 嗯
<houge_langley> turnmeon_20: 哦，我也不用了，我用xchat-gnome，直接集成到gnome的panel的小信封里面了。
<turnmeon_20> 为什么IRC都要保留记录？
<huangg> turnmeon_20: windows 下用quassel
<turnmeon_20> 我可以看到N年前的对话
<huangg> Loongjiang: ???
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 为神马兄弟只能用鸟语呢？对了emacs貌似是unix的咚咚？
<Loongjiang> ofan: wicd is very slowly,can you help me
<turnmeon_20> 所有IRC都是这样的吗？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: I couldn't press chinese
<billlee> turnmeon_20: 应该是吧，这也是资料吧
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 酱子，呵呵
<turnmeon_20> 秋后算帐？
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 研究一下历史就知道，tty 出现的时候，中国还不强大。
<jiero> Im playing RPG now, Dungeon Crawl 0.7.1., as a Draconian Artitifcer
<Loongjiang> soiamso: very pour
<billlee> soiamso: tty 是不是只支持 ASCII 字符
<houge_langley> soiamso: 没有弄懂和中国强大与否的关系。
<Loongjiang> why you are selient for a long time?
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 也不是的
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 就command line 吧
<Loongjiang> command line only
<soiamso> billlee: 日本在80年代出的资产的系统也可以上中文
<ayaka> Kandu，其实wine不错，就是秋之回忆模拟的不好
<billlee> soiamso: 听不懂什么是“资产的系统”
<Loongjiang> iPeipei: welcome
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 就别强求了
<soiamso> billlee: 自产
<Loongjiang> no,very instristing
<Loongjiang> soiamso: and I can press chinese under the emacs-erc
<Loongjiang> this is irssi
<Loongjiang> selient
<soiamso> Loongjiang: i don't know, I never digging the acient piece so deep.
<Loongjiang> digging the acient---meanning?
<ayaka> billlee, 可以中文
<billlee> ayaka: 我知道在 zhcon 的支持下可以用中文
<ayaka> billlee, 我听过，不需要X
<yunfan> cce不知道为何不开发了
<Loongjiang> soiamso: just now ,wicd can connect the internet,emacs can press chinese,
<Loongjiang> soiamso: jfbterm can display chinese
<soiamso> Loongjiang: i recommand you read more code/Project, find a direction. zhcon like thing is a dead end.
<billlee> ayaka: 但那是在 tty 上用 framebuffer 做的，相当于加一层和 X 性质类似的 CLI, 不是 tty 支持 unicode
<ayaka> billlee, 不是framebuffer 是linux的图形缓存
<happyaron> billlee: zhcon没人维护了。
<ofan>  fbterm不挺好么
<Loongjiang> soiamso: zhcon very bad
<Loongjiang> soiamso: madness
<billlee> happyaron: 原来是这样，怪不得用时还要加上 --utf8 参数
<billlee> ayaka: “linux的图形缓存”是什么？不是 framebuffer 吗？
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 但是很长一段时间没有好的替代品
<happyaron> billlee: 建议fbterm+ucimf解决方案。
<ayaka> billlee, 没错，我打错了
<Loongjiang> happyaron: jfbterm ,better than fbterm ,beutifully
<ofan> psp出下一代了...
<caleb--> zhcon utf8 是 gbk 转码的
<caleb--> 遇到 non-gbk 字符就杯具鸟
<ayaka> 我老和外国人聊天，l英文也l无所谓了，ibus只有一按l就l退出
<houge_langley> 分享一篇不错的文章：http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-zerocopy1/index.html?ca=drs-&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 中的零拷贝技术，第 1 部分
<billlee> 对了，这个 IRC 在哪里？我直接用 empathy 连上来的，都忘了，是 freenode 吗？
<ofan> 现在除了win用户，还有谁用gbk
<caleb--> billlee: framebuffer 和 X 差很多的
<soiamso> happyaron: framebuffer 在什么行业用得多？
<billlee> caleb--: 知道， framebuffer 就是用 CPU 运算，然后用基本的 vga 接口调用显卡吧
<caleb--> billlee: 那是 libsvga
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 没试过，:)
<billlee> 哦，那 framebuffer 是怎么调用显卡？
<Loongjiang> billlee: mplayer can program video very well under the command line
<Loongjiang> it use framebuffer??????????????????
<ayaka> billlee, 我说了是缓存
<ofan> billlee: http://blog.csdn.net/ryman/archive/2006/10/25/1351005.aspx
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Framebuffer
<ayaka> billlee, linux内核是不支持l显卡的，所以是第一类支持方式，汇编的总线支持
<billlee> 我对硬件不了解，只记得我记得在 linux 的选项中 framebuffer 下有一个 VESA，这个是和显卡通信的规范吧。
<caleb--> billlee: 那是 framebuffer 的其中一个实现
<cfy> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<cfy> 这样用了.但是iptables -L没有现实
<cfy> 显示
 * caleb-- 不过不喜欢 framebuffer
 * caleb-- 80x25 console 才是王道啊
<billlee> caleb--: 那就是 framebuffer 相当于一个抽象层，这样理解对吧？
<jack-wu-jn-sd> 讨论啥呢？
<ofan> 话说搞嵌入式能学不少linux的东西...
<caleb--> billlee: 就是个 buffer 嘛，底下可以用硬件加速的
<Loongjiang> ofan: how to program the vidoes with mplayer,I used ,but only sound
<caleb--> 也有人在搞 framebuffer 的 3D
<ayaka> billlee, 那个是一个模式
<billlee> caleb--: 哦，就是具体的控制是由应用程序来操作了？
<billlee> 再问一次吧，这里是 freenode.net, 对吗？
<caleb--> billlee: kernel space 的
<ayaka> billlee, IRC软件上有写
<billlee> 我的 empathy 就是没写呀？我对 IRC 协议也不了解
<billlee> 看到了，是irc.ubuntu.com
<Loongjiang> billlee: you are right
<caleb--> billlee: 其实是 freenode.net
<Loongjiang> console mode == command line?????????????????
<billlee> caleb--: 发现了，irc.ubuntu.com 解析到了 freenode.net
<caleb--> Loongjiang: virtual console != terminal emulator
<caleb--> Loongjiang: 用途差不多啦
<Loongjiang> oh,so I am in console mode
<Loongjiang> vincent_wang: welcome
<edison0354> happyaron: http://blog.renren.com/share/232391396/4856351271#nogo
<Loongjiang> billlee: ,bysy?why you are leaved for a long time
<Loongjiang> edison0354: hi
 * Loongjiang is away
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 额
<billlee> loongjiang: I was switch my irc client from empathy to xchat
<happyaron> edison0354: smilence
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 原日志已经被和谐了
<nanjinger> 大家好
<nanjinger> 我要问问题
<^k^> nanjinger, 好 ㍮ 22:44 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.05249086599537天
<happyaron> edison0354: 我看看那个电影。
<nanjinger> 我想一点点的安装kde,哪儿有文章？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: nanjinger he is bot
<nanjinger> ^_^
<Loongjiang> ^k^:
<nanjinger> what is bot?
<happyaron> edison0354: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1293799/ 这个吗？
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: ^k^ is bot,
<edison0354> happyaron: 我手头没有，准备收藏mkv的还没下下来
<edison0354> happyaron: 是那个
<nanjinger> 就是把需要的装上 不需要的不装
<edison0354> happyaron: 阿汤哥成名作，很经典的
<nanjinger> 不是那种一下装一个桌面环境的
<happyaron> edison0354: ok
<happyaron> edison0354: 我找找bt种子。
<edison0354> happyaron: 当年美国空军因为这个电影，征兵人数暴涨
<nanjinger> 你们有IPV6的吗？
<edison0354> happyaron: 我还是乖乖的电骡
<happyaron> edison0354: 你不是在家了么
<nanjinger> IPV6可以到大学去下
<happyaron> edison0354: 在家还用那东西，多xx啊。。。
<nanjinger> 10M/s
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<edison0354> happyaron: 我没有BT的习惯，电骡里面常年保持100+的列表
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: then you can doing this xdm-->xorg--->fvwm-->ibus---firefox---terminal---------others
<happyaron> edison0354: 。。。
<billlee> 今天 ubuntu.org.cn 一直不正常，不过 ubuntu.com.cn 正常
<nanjinger> Loongjiang:这个……要学很久的啊
<nanjinger> 尤其是fvwm 很可怕
<edison0354> happyaron: 下载强迫症还是用电骡好！
<nanjinger> 哈哈 我的fedora用的上海交大ipv6源 我草那个快啊
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: under the console mode,apt-get install ---------------
<nanjinger> 至少是5M/s
<nanjinger> Loongjiang: 这个我会 我是说fvwm的配置文件
<nanjinger> 听说很复杂
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: jiaoda,howto do this??
<nanjinger> Loongjiang: 写几个yum的repo就行了啊  得是教育网才可以
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: and the address????????????
<nanjinger> 我是用的交大IPV6的源
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: you can use fvwm without the config-file
<nanjinger> http://ftp6.sjtu.edu.cn/
<nanjinger>  Loongjiang: 好 我再去搜搜啊
<nanjinger> 我可以把写好的repo发给你 你用fedora?
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: yes
<nanjinger> 上面那个ftp你能打开吗？
<nanjinger> Loongjiang:？？ 咋不写汉字啊？输入法没整好吗？
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: I do not tried
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: console mode ,I can't press chinese
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: and my Email:mancang8888@gmail.com
<nanjinger> Loongjiang:好的
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: console mode ,I can't input chinese
<happyaron> Loongjiang: if you use (j)fbterm, try ucimf, you won't regret
<Loongjiang> happyaron: yes ,I use jfbterm
<caleb--> Loongjiang: fbterm is better than jfbterm
<Loongjiang> caleb--: no,fbterm is very small,
<Loongjiang> jfbterm is betifull
<caleb--> Loongjiang: fbterm 可以用 fontconfig 支持的所有字体，可以放大缩小
<happyaron> what does "betifull" mean?
<caleb--> Loongjiang: jfbterm 能用的字体没几套
<ofan> Loongjiang: your english just extended my vacabulary
<Loongjiang> caleb--: thanks
<happyaron> ofan: ...
<nanjinger> Loongjiang: I have sent them to you
<Loongjiang> happyaron: the sourcelist have no ucimf,
<caleb--> fbterm 还支持 antialias
<caleb--> jfbterm 只有 bitmap
<Loongjiang> nanjinger: you had !
<nanjinger> Loongjiang:恩
<happyaron> Loongjiang: Debian Squeeze will have a complete solution.
<caleb--> Loongjiang: 用 emacs / erc 就可以打中文鸟
<Loongjiang> caleb--: antialias,-->what's that
<caleb--> happyaron: tasksel 有支持了？
<caleb--> Loongjiang: 反锯齿
<happyaron> caleb--: 木有，只是说很容易安装。
<Loongjiang> caleb--: emacs M x set input methon
<caleb--> 中文用户貌似不太在乎 tasksel
<happyaron> caleb--: 有一个不完善的地方，就是不能装完就用，要用户自己设置suid
<Loongjiang> caleb--: M x erc
<Loongjiang> caleb--: and only pinyin ,I tirenied it very much
<Loongjiang> caleb--: fontconfig,howto do this
<caleb--> Loongjiang: 基本就是，你的 X 一般用啥字体，fbterm 就能用啥字体
<nanjinger> xdm只管登录这个功能 为什么叫显示管理器呢？
<caleb--> Loongjiang: jfbterm 不行
<nanjinger> 没有它我也照样显示了啊
<ofan> nanjinger: 翻译过来的
<houge_langley> 正在win7上安装cygwin，一直比较喜欢这个子系统
<rickycnsz> 大家好，新人第一次用IRC
<rickycnsz> 最近用Pidgin登MSN，用着用着就出现连接不上“切换板发生错误” 不知大家有没碰到。 我电脑IBM X61 UBUNTU10.10  用pidgin2.7.9
<noah_bentusi> 在freenode里, 聊天室 前缀是一个#和两个# 有什么区别?
<mianzhi> 试一下中文
<lainme> test
<^k^> lainme, .... ㍯ 23:39 新年快乐，除夕还有 5.01435311518518天
<onshoestring> 不知为什么最近irc不好上
<Openfree> 用c 代码，如何获取route上的wlan的ip 地址
<Loongjiang> 真好，EMACS可以打五笔了
<ofan> Openfree: 不好办..
<Loongjiang> FBTERM怎样配置字体啊，小的可怜，几乎认不出来
<Loongjiang> ofan: FBTERM怎么配置字体啊，几乎认不出来
<ofan> Loongjiang: 不会  没怎么用过fbterm
 * mianzhi 动一下
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 怎么用Emacs登陆IRC？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 很简单啊，M-X ERC就行了，懂得那几个键的意思吧
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: M就是Alt，X是不是键盘的x？
<Loongjiang> 恩啦
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 谢谢兄弟
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 要小写
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 猜你还想要调出输入法吧，不然没法打字的
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 好的
<houge_la`> 测试
<^k^> houge_la`, .... ㍘ 00:15 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.98938269631944天
<houge_langley> houge_la‘: 成功了
<houge_la`> Loongjiang: 谢谢，成功了，现在输入的内容来自Emacs
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 那挺好，
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 其实我输入是用ibus-sunpiyin实现的……
<houge_langley> 看来使用emacs可以实现很多NB的事情……继续请教Loongjiang
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 我只用五笔，现在输入的问题也解决了，
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: Emacs还能实现神马功能？
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 对啊，刚才朋友说过的，呵呵，五笔输入很给力
<Loongjiang> FBTERM的字体特小特难看，怎么改啊，望知道的朋友不LIN赐教
<Loongjiang> GOOGLE了半天，也没找到答案，据说用FONTCONFIG，但没有这样的指令啊，FONTCONFIG也装了包啊
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 你也用五笔么
<ofan> ...
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 这个不知道了~
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 没有，我用的是ibus-sunpinyin
<Loongjiang> ofan: 还是JFBTERM的字体好看，至少目前是这样，
<Loongjiang> X下的字体是最棒的，，现在在X下，用EMACS的五笔字型，感觉真爽，爽歪歪~~~~~~~
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 哦，牛，貌似我也要设置下字体才行。
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 算了不设置字体了，楷体挺不错的。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 你不是在X下么，还设置 什么，我说的是在控制台下，FBTERM字体很难看很小
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 尚不如JFBTERM，
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 朋友的X下我理解为在tty下
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 天啊，X跟控制台都分不清，
<myke1> Loongjiang: 可以修改
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我不是搞程序设计的
<Loongjiang> myke1: 来救星了，怎么改
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 这些概念就想我问你胆碱能纤维和肾上腺素能纤维有什么异同是一个道理
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 所以说，术业有专功，如实而已
<myke1> Loongjiang: Linux下有些一般性的规律
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 这话说的极y是
<myke1> Loongjiang: 像这种，你到~/.fbterm类似的目录，一般都可以找到配置文件
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我也求助
<myke1> Loongjiang: 你在~下ls -ald .fbterm*试试
<Loongjiang> myke1: ，看半天了
<houge_langley> myke1, Loongjiang: 谢谢
<ofan> man fbterm
<ofan> 这才是一般性规律..
<myke1> ofan: 恩
<myke1> ofan: perl的函数怎么查我忘了
<ofan> 不会perl..
<myke1> ofan: 刚才man sprintf，结果用了C的东西了……
<ofan> myke1: man -k 试试
<Loongjiang> myke1: 就是说.fbtermrc吧
<myke1> ofan: 出来都是C的
<myke1> Loongjiang: 恩
<houge_langley> 恩，现在IRC里面讨论的内容超出了我的认知范围，我还是洗洗睡吧
<ofan> myke1: perl里也有sprintf?
<Loongjiang> myke1: 这里，字体跟X字体是相同的，只我把X remove 了，
<Loongjiang> myke1: fbterm不管字体的，我在网上看半天了
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 晚安，今晚谢谢你……
<myke1> ofan: .fbterm能不能调整加上bold?
<myke1> Loongjiang: 是fontconfig
<myke1> Loongjiang: 配置文件很复杂
<Loongjiang> myke1: 改成什么字体好呢
<ofan> myke1: 没用过fbterm..
<Loongjiang> /font,找到了，
<myke1> Loongjiang: .fbtermrc
<myke1> Loongjiang: 默认的mono
<ofan>   -s, --font-size=num specify font pixel size...
<myke1> Loongjiang: mono由fontconfig管理映射
<ofan> 这部man里都有么...
<ofan> 这不man里都有么...
<myke1> ofan: 这是size, 有没有bold的
<Loongjiang> myke1: font-size也找到了
<ofan> myke1: bold是通过字体名指定
<ofan> fc-list看可用字体..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 怎么指定，可以用中文名称么，比如文泉驿正黑
<ofan> Loongjiang: 用fc-list看可用字体
<myke1> Emacs viper mode?
<leni> any body here?
<Kandu^Zzz> leni: :)
<leni> Kandu: hello
<leni> i've updated kernel version
<leni> but my nvidia driver can't installed on the new version
<leni> now i'm using live cd
<leni> the problem is, my pc has only kubuntu so the grub menu doesn't show itself
<leni> i can't choose the old version say 2.6.32-25 to start
<leni> what can i do now?
<myke1> leni: edit grub.cfg, I'll sleep, goodbye
<Kandu> leni: no idea
<leni> i've edited grub.cfg and grub.d
<leni> according to smallapple's tutoral
<Kandu> leni: maybe you can try to mount the boot partition and configure grub. I guess you are using grub2, because I use grub0.97 and I've never encountered the problem that it does not show you the menu. Unluckily, I don't know how to configure grub2
<Kandu> leni: you are on your own :)
<leni> Kandu: i think so
<leni> btw, u don't have to type english
<leni> i just don't want to install fcitx on live cd
<Kandu> 哦，剛剛不知你是什麼 Livecd
<leni> 10.04 live cd
<leni> Kandu: 我终于回来了
<Kandu> leni: 可以用老內核了？
<leni> 把grub.cfg的新内核注释掉了
<leni> 开机就是老内核
<Kandu> 感覺 grub1 比較好懂
<leni> Kandu: 你知道怎么把新内核删掉吗？
<Kandu> leni: 不知道，很久沒用 ubuntu 了
<leni> 那我问问别人吧
<leni> Kandu: 还是谢谢你了
<Kandu> leni: 你不用睡覺的嗎？
<Kandu> leni: :)
<leni> Kandu: 我这里有时差，还没到睡觉的时候
<leni> 大家好，我装了新内核发现显卡装不上，现在回到旧内核。请问sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.XX-XX-generic是不是可以把新内核版本安全删除？
<xiaoy> http://www.dragora.org/wiki/:zh:wiki
<alvin_rxg> 嗯哼，越来越冷清了
<hagabaka> 简体中文的LANG应该是zh_CN吧？iOS好像用zh-Hans，是怎么回事？
<OOOooo> 大家有没有人使用Mongodb 的呢？
<^k^>  06:17
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO:
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 早上好
<Loongjiang> 早上好，各位，有清醒的同志吗
<Loongjiang> none??????????
<Loongjiang> dingyichen: 早上好，欢迎
<dingyichen> Loongjiang, 早
<Loongjiang> dingyichen: 这么早，你做什么工作？
<Loongjiang> dingyichen: y你用的是redhat，吗 ？这么古老的内核
<Loongjiang> KLBJ: welcome
<OOOooo> 大家有没有人使用Mongodb 的呢？
<Loongjiang> OOOooo: 从没
<OOOooo> Loongjiang, python 呢？
<Loongjiang> only C and shellll
<OOOooo> Loongjiang,  恩。
<Loongjiang> getmail怎样配置不重复收取邮件呢
<Loongjiang>  /join fedora-cn
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: welcome
<Pwnna> hi Loongjiang
<Loongjiang> ctcp Pwnna version
<Pwnna> lol
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-28
<dingyichen> Loongjiang, 你應該比我更早。 :-)
 * Router2 
<iIlL10oO> server 版本如何检测速度前3的服务器源?
<iIlL10oO> 如何得到所有的服务器地址,我想用ruby写个脚本,不超过10行代码
<cfy> 厄...
<cfy> 囧
<cfy> rf-kill.....
<cfy> 查了半天....原来是我无线的那个硬件开关在关的位置....
<cfy> 囧了....
<cfy> 谁熟悉iptables?
<cfy> 问个问题
<cfy> iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<cfy> 然后我iptables -L,结果显示我前面那句没啥效果啊....
<cfy> Kandu: 用过iptables么?
<cfy> 我试过其他的iptables语句,iptables -L有效果
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 用过iptables么?
<iFvwm> cfy: 没啊。为啥要用这。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要试试nat
<iFvwm> 我的账单显示，我出了2次钱额，只买了一个游戏。
<cfy> iFvwm: iptables --table nat --append POSTROUTING --out-interface eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<cfy> iFvwm: 你执行这个.然后再iptables -L,看下.
<cfy> iFvwm: 有没有规则.
<iFvwm> 这啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 一个游戏,出了两次前?
<cfy> iFvwm: 一个规则.nat的.
<iFvwm> 搞不清，我的是wlan0。不搞。会搞乱的
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> 那换成wlan0
<cfy> 可以iptables -F的嘛
<iFvwm> add remove
<Loongjiang> iFvwm: wlan0怎么了啊
<iFvwm> 我是啥规则都没。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦?我也是啊...悲剧了....
<cfy> iFvwm: 我觉得应该有的吧...
<Loongjiang> iFvwm: 我的wlan0刚刚搞好,你有啥问题,看看我
<cfy> Loongjiang: ...
<Loongjiang> iFvwm: 能不能帮你
<cfy> Loongjiang: 是我有问题....不是ee....
<cfy> Loongjiang: 用过iptables么?
<Loongjiang> cfy: 哦,说来听听
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我准备用iptables,不过貌似不起作用.
<cfy> 其实我会一点点.
<cfy> 不过我感觉貌似现在 没弄起来
<cfy> 就是nat
<Use-Firefox> ...
<cfy> 我用前面那个命令.
<Use-Firefox> 大家好
<cfy> 但是iptables -L出来没有规则啊...
<Loongjiang> cfy: 我用wicd-curses,容易的很,那个iptables做什么用的
<cfy> 还是本来就没有规则的?
<^k^> Use-Firefox, 好 ㍡ 09:20 新年快乐，除夕还有 4.61075076174769天
<cfy> Loongjiang: 跟无线无关啊.....
<cfy> Loongjiang: 很多用处.防火墙啊啥的.
<cfy>  iptables -t nat
<cfy> 我的错
<cfy> iptables -t nat -L
<cfy> 出现结果了
<Loongjiang> cfy: 哦,防火墙 啊,没研究过
<cfy> 我先吃早饭.
<cfy> iFvwm: 我家现在办了电信.据他们说可以一帐号同时三个登陆.而且每个都有4Mib的贷款
<cfy> 带宽
<Loongjiang> iGirl: welcome
<iGirl> Loongjiang: hi,你是谁?
<Use-Firefox> ...
<Loongjiang> iGirl: you can press /whois Longjiang
<Loongjiang> whois iGirl
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 佛山的?不认识
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 这里没有我认识的
<Use-Firefox> ● ci-Ip查询.perl 113.95.48.225
<Use-Firefox> 113.95.48.225 ► CHINANET Guangdong province network ► Data Communication Division ► China Telecom ► CN ► CN ► CN
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 那你自我介绍一下先
<iGirl> Use-Firefox: 你干吗?
<Loongjiang> 86年,高中毕业,172身高,相貌普通
<Loongjiang> 你呢
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 真的?我96年才高中毕业,比你高3公分,相貌姣好的人妖一个
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 广州哪里
<iGirl> Loongjiang: ip不准的...认识我的都知道我是云浮市的一个山寨厂混饭吃
<houge_langley> 还是emacs好
<Loongjiang> iGirl: iGirl SHANZHAI什么
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 山寨卫生巾
<iGirl> 方便我自己用
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 来了啊
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 嗯，今天病人少，我就上上网，学习学习。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley:你发现什么东东了
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 刚刚上来，先上上推特，朋友有没有推特ID？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 你哪里啊
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 昆明
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 好死相,见异思迁
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 什么,这是你该醋的么
<houge_langley> iGirl: 要想开点……
<houge_langley> happyaron: 兄弟早上好
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 有话说,结交新朋友,不忘老朋友呢
<houge_langley> Loongjiang, iGirl: 大家都是朋友
<iGirl> houge_langley: 替我阉了 Loongjiang
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 还不回家啊,过年了,
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 距离我太远了，嘿嘿……
<Loongjiang> 你咋知道我没回家呢
<happyaron> houge_langley: 早上好！
<iFvwm> 李娜力挽狂澜救赛点逆转
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 怎么知道我在不在家里呢
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 在这里没几个广东本地的
<houge_langley> iFvwm: 真的？是哪个大满贯？
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 的确
<iFvwm> 决赛了
<iGirl> iFvwm: ee在啊,恭喜长沙地主老菜新年发大财
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥网络，啥价格
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 嗯嗯
<cfy> iFvwm: 1000
<iFvwm> iGirl: . 送点香料过来
<iGirl> iFvwm: 送g9过来
<iFvwm> cfy: 3*4M?
<iFvwm> iGirl: 没钱买那
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯.差不多这意思.
 * Loongjiang is away,独钓寒江
<iFvwm> cfy: 不至于吧
<iFvwm> 那可以iptables分流了
<iGirl> iFvwm: 要不交换,私拿20kg的香料我还是可以拿到的,价钱顶一部g9了
<cfy> iFvwm: 因为有个iptv,要单独的pppoe拨号才能看.所以.可以这样搞
<cfy> iFvwm: 如何分流.给关键词.
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你不是老板嘛。直接送
<iGirl> iFvwm: 我是老板还问你要鸡毛手机啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 自己搜索。iptables对我无用的啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 分流这单词.英文怎么说?
<iFvwm> 。
<iGirl> cfy: split
<iFvwm> lol
<Loongjiang> 有没有人要打印机,100元出货了,
<iGirl> iFvwm: 笑啥,我的色谱分流就是这个单词
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 激光的就要
<iFvwm> iGirl: 保佑我年初得一个奖励。我就送你g9
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 100元激光,你有我也要
<iGirl> iFvwm: 不指望lol
<iFvwm> 色谱，色鬼吧
<iFvwm> iGirl: 死家伙。赶紧
<iFvwm> 购房奖励。
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 喷墨没有兴趣,我还可以卖给你一个呢,hp 2468
<iGirl> iFvwm: 干吗?
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 我这个就是喷墨的
<Loongjiang> ls
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 我这里好几个喷墨的,灌不了墨水不用丢着呢
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我一直觉得Linux最令我感到激动的就是不用特别留意打印机驱动，一般插上都能用
<iFvwm> nnnd 还不对，是一天收了2次钱。没买游戏。操
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 你什么打印机啊
<iGirl> houge_langley: 不是吧,我一般都不能用,就一个hp的可以
<iGirl> iFvwm: 买啥游戏?
<iFvwm> 没买
<iGirl> 想买啥游戏?
<iFvwm> 免费的，还出了钱。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 今年我也买了一个游戏,结果没玩,那个仙剑奇潭
<iGirl> 支持一下国产的,结果不是一般的烂
<NoIE> 胡奥会面以后，国内的正版游戏软件会不会增加呢？
<iGirl> 要玩,我可以送序列号给你
<iFvwm> 我要看如何查帐了
<iGirl> 查什么账?
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我这里都是HP的
 * NoIE 我买过的单机游戏：极品飞车6+空之轨迹3rd。
<houge_langley> 自从涛哥和奥哥会面后，verycd就杯具了。
<iGirl> 很多mp3也悲剧了,看来胡总收到很大压力啊
<houge_langley> iGirl: 其实微软不借力盗版的力量，我个人认为不会有今天那么大的市场。
<Loongjiang> iGirl: MP3怎么悲剧了
<NoIE> houge_langley: 同感。
<iGirl> houge_langley: 呵呵,这个不管,反正现在人家要收钱,有本事全部用linux
<iGirl> 没有本事建立新的游戏规则,么势力反抗就乖乖的听人家的话
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 估计奥下巴要来视察
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 这我不管..反正我不怕,赞小地方
<houge_langley> iGirl: 是啊，我现在是海盗湾的忠实用户了。
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 估计去白宫送钱就是因为几艘航母
<houge_langley> 以后听说海盗湾要推出音乐湾，这个很给力的，是海盗湾的子网站。
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 为什么拿500亿不去打造几艘航母来玩玩呢
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 已经在造了。
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 你做不出来啊
<iGirl> 呵呵,技术差距在那里,没有办法的事
<iIlL10oO> 500亿 可以实现全民免费住房,免费医疗
<houge_langley> iIlL10oO: 我觉得要辩证的看……
<Loongjiang> iGirl: 500亿造核弹他也得畏惧三分
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: - -'
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 呵呵,那是自杀攻击的,自己也活不了的,论怕死,恐怕中国人更加怕死吧?
<iIlL10oO> houge_langley: 至少免费教育能实现吧
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 胡总应该找几个临时工去看管导弹按扭,炸完了开除,最给力的做法
<iGirl> iIlL10oO: 你也不想想人家什么心态,免费教育,现在是相反的教育产业化
<Loongjiang> wel
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 在emacs里面如何实现wget下载，是不是和终端使用一样？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133515.htm
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 这个,去emacs频道问下
<iIlL10oO> iGirl: 不过听说现在小学到高中好像不用钱了,这税收花在对的地方了
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 我有点晕了配置网络.
<cfy> 功底太差....一复杂..我就配置不来了....
<Kandu> cfy: 我是一點都不懂
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 谢谢
<Loongjiang> houge_langley:估计 M-x shell
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥,我把路由器的wan口和lan口相连接,ipod touch就无法加入无线了呢?
<Loongjiang> houge_langley:估计 M-x shell,再输入wget 就行了
<Kandu> cfy: 路由器是啥？
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 这2个口不能相连,会短路
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 啥?
<MaskRay> oocalc 中如何新建一个 sheet?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你再开玩笑么......
<iFvwm> 嗯。短路
<cfy> 哦?
<cfy> 不是吧..........
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 对不对啊
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我没有试，我觉得应该是对的。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 特别是开了DHCP时
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 啊?
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 不开就好了?
<iFvwm> 居然知道dhcp
<cfy> iIlL10oO: iFvwm: 短路是指物理的还是?
<cfy> iFvwm: ee......
<iFvwm> .
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 是指IP包短路
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 不懂....
<iFvwm> 你自己搞模糊的。wan口和lan口相连接，自己解释下，是啥意思先。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我不是有三个帐号么?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我想让lan来代替集线器.
<iIlL10oO> 回路
<cfy> iFvwm: 然后ipod通过wifi连接路由,然后通过路由的wan出去到lan,再出去
<iFvwm> 截图说明，修改了那里嘛
<cfy> 唉...
<iFvwm> 别who
<cfy> 我还是等交换机....
<cfy> iFvwm: 我只是想,ipod touch上网.然后,一个notebook直接pppoe拨号.一个路由器实现
<cfy> 网线可以多.
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 你想实现 ipid 和 电脑一个网段吧
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 这个无所谓.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 关键ipod touch不能pppoe吧
<cfy> 能么?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 简单,你只要设置路由器拔号就行
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 是啊,但是只有外面一根网线进来.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 所以需要一个集线器吧
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 不用集线器
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 那怎么弄?
<houge_langley> 貌似ipod touch越狱了就可以用了吧，很多工具都可以在越狱下解决。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 外面一根网线进来A, A连接路由器的WAN , 路由器拔号并设置DHCP,  IPOD和PC通过DHCP取得IP并自动上网.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 但是我又想pc可以直接拨号
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 因为一个帐号可以同时三个上线.分开的带宽
<cfy> houge_langley: 我找找
<houge_langley> cfy: 我看过youtube上的一个朋友视频，ePad（山寨）居然可以用网线PPPOE
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 那就A加个交换机,  HUB太差了.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 嗯,交换机晚上到.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 可是我想不用交换机.能不能一台实现呢?
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 如果 ipad 不支持pppoe, 就再买个路由器拔号
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 要是跑着openwrt的,估计可以吧
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 花100元钱, 稳定. 不然经常断网
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我想,可以直接废弃lan,然后.都通过无线连过去.
<houge_langley> iIlL10oO: iPad直接等2代吧
<iIlL10oO> cfy 功能开得越多, 路由器越不稳定
<cfy> houge_langley: 没搜到...
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 嗯
<houge_langley> cfy: 那可能没有了，我没有试过
<cfy> houge_langley: 我直接搜软件的.没有google搜
<cfy> 估计没有...
<OOOooo> iIlL10oO,  服务器的源你直接在官方 源列表 提取列表，一个一个的ping 不就得了？
<iFvwm> Username: root
<iFvwm> Password: alpine
<iFvwm> Protocol: SCP
<iFvwm> 这啥
<cfy> ?
<cfy> scp?
<ofan> 。。。
<happyaron> houge_langley: 163的源加进Debian官方列表了。
<OT_iux> oh? 速度如何？
<OOOooo> 搜狐的源 opensuse没有更新
<houge_langley> happyaron: 太棒了，不知道软件全不全？
<OOOooo> 还是网易更新勤快。
<cfy> 网易的不错.一直用
<houge_langley> happyaron: 神马tor都有吗？
<happyaron> houge_langley: 全的。
 * microcai firefox4 很给力啊
<ofan> sohu最近貌似没更新
<iFvwm> cfy: 你那可以用gftp连接itouch吧
<happyaron> OOOooo: 似乎哪个发行版都没更新
<ofan> 不给力
<microcai> ofan:  ？
<houge_langley> microcai: 等待正式版本，说实话我比较潮Firefox
<cfy> iFvwm: ftp?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我都是ssh的.
<microcai> houge_langley:  真的很不错呐
<iFvwm> Protocol: SFTP (SSH File Transfer Protocol)
<cfy> iFvwm: jb阿?
<microcai> houge_langley:  特别是 GPU 加速 ....
<iFvwm> 这啊
<cfy> iFvwm: jb了?
<iFvwm> 直接gftp啊
<iFvwm> 没
<OOOooo> happyaron, 不是呀，opensuse的源结构改了，但是搜狐还是老的，网易已经更新咯
<cfy> 哦?不明白.
<iFvwm> 想ssh而已
<cfy> iFvwm: 那有啥意思...
<cfy> iFvwm: 你怎么弄的?不jb貌似没root权限的.
<happyaron> OOOooo: 我是说搜狐上哪个发行版的都没更新
<cfy> iFvwm: 又是sandbox,每次都在软件目录下....
<iFvwm> 这不都是root密码了嘛
<OOOooo> happyaron, 额...为什么呢？
<cfy> iFvwm: 啥软件?
<happyaron> OOOooo: 估计没人开呗
<ofan> microcai: gpu加速在linux上不是选择性开启么
<happyaron> ofan: 很高兴的是我就在用n卡闭源驱动。。。
<iFvwm> 没terminal nnnnd
<microcai> ofan:  我明智的选择了 NVIDIA ，自然就是被选择开启的一小撮人咯
<cfy> iFvwm: jb就有了XD
<houge_langley> ofan: 我觉的闭源A卡和N卡都不好用
<ofan> microcai: 那没什么用
<Loongjiang> fbterm字体咋那么难看呢,换了N个都不行
<microcai> Loongjiang:  用 fbterm 还不如打我的补丁去
<Kandu> 好像 chromium 老早就能 gpu 加速了
<Loongjiang> 尚不如jfbterm的三分之一
<houge_langley> 哦靠，emacs教程上面的概念我基本不懂啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 你有大尺寸的植物。。。。?
<cfy> iFvwm: ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要大尺寸的干啥...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 你的补丁,???
<iFvwm> 你有小的？
<iFvwm> 我要大的嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 有.我帮你看看吧
<microcai> Loongjiang:  打内核上的
<iFvwm> 有大的，我才jb
<microcai> Loongjiang: 直接系统级支持中文
<cfy> iFvwm: 名字告诉我下.我好搜索
<Loongjiang> microcai: 那要重新编译,
<Loongjiang> microcai: 是哪个补丁啊
<ofan> chrome 支持gpu加速N旧了
<microcai> Loongjiang: 编译就编译呗
<microcai> Loongjiang: 难道你想告诉我，你连编译内核都不会？
<OOOooo> microcai, 内核支持中文，怎么编译的呢？
<happyaron> ofan: 话说，firefox好多年前就用libcairo进行加速了。。。
<OOOooo> microcai, 真没弄过
<microcai> OOOooo:  到 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git clone 一个
<ofan> happyaron: 这个也算加速？
<OOOooo> Firefox+Opera 用户。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<microcai> OOOooo:  到 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<iFvwm> 不记得。plant vs zoombie? cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 可能有,我找到了 ipad版本的
<ofan> happyaron: cairo默认是用gl输出？
<cfy> iFvwm: http://apptrackr.org/?act=viewapp&appid=363282253
<iFvwm> 哪里找的嘛。
<happyaron> ofan: 只要系统支持就用硬件加速
<ofan> happyaron: 那现在怎么不用了..
<cfy> iFvwm: apptrackr.org嘛,我都在这里下软件的.
<iFvwm> 6.99啊。这啥
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我机器很慢的,
<happyaron> ofan: 其实一直在用，同一台电脑上win/lin都正确配置显卡驱动以后IE9那些测试在Linux上都是浮云
<cfy> iFvwm: 不jb,你找个软件同步过去估计也行.你试试
<iFvwm> 啥软件可以同步
<happyaron> ofan: 没有硬件加速的问题只是在win上，要实现Direct2D之类的
<Loongjiang> 记讯驰N270的小本
<cfy> iFvwm: 不知道,我jb了....不关心这....
<Loongjiang> microcai: 记讯驰N270的小本
<happyaron> ofan: 这个测试我亲手做的，而且是用非开发版firefox弄的。
<cfy> iFvwm: http://soft.sj.91.com/91helper/
<iFvwm> 那你不是不记得jb的过程了嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过还是建议你jb
<cfy> iFvwm:  一样的啊.
<iFvwm> 没win
<cfy> iFvwm: 你直接访问那个jbme啊
<cfy> iFvwm: http://www.jailbreakme.com/
<cfy> iFvwm: 你没win,如何同步的?
<iFvwm> 我可记得是cydia
<OOOooo> microcai, warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<cfy> iFvwm: 是啊.jb后,就一个软件叫这个名了.
<iFvwm> 家里
<cfy> iFvwm: 那jb好了.反正可以恢复.怕啥?
<iFvwm> 如果同步就可以，那不是复制ipa文件，就可以了嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 那个啥91助手也有副作用的....
<iFvwm> 那把你的ipa都搞过来
<cfy> iFvwm: 所以还是推荐你jb.
<houge_langley> 看到个消息，1月23日新闻联播里面J-20发射导弹击落的靶机——F5的片段，F－5坠落的镜头来自美国电影《壮志凌云》
<cfy> iFvwm: 我装好就删除了....你去apptrackr.org下好了...
<iFvwm> file 下，看是啥文件。
<happyaron> houge_langley: 我昨天刚下了那个电影，还没看呢。
<iFvwm> 。慢的
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> iFvwm: zip打包的
<iFvwm> zip解开后？是啥
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇下划线
<happyaron> 没拜完尾巴咋没了呢。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是一些文件啊.
<iFvwm> 皮
<cfy> iFvwm: 你不是也能见到ipa的?你解压就知道咯
<ofan> ....
<iFvwm> 画皮龙
<ofan> happyaron: 死机了...
<cfy> ...
<iFvwm> 这机器没文件嘛
<happyaron> ofan: 悲剧。
<iFvwm> 哈皮画皮
 * ofan 开着x11vnc daemon会导致死机..
<happyaron> ofan: 远程连进去
<cfy> A jailbreak is simply the ability to run apps and use themes and tweaks not approved by Apple. Jailbreaking doesn't slow down your device or use any extra battery. A jailbreak lets your device be how you want it.
<ofan> happyaron: 就是连的时候 主机挂了..
<happyaron> ofan: 呃，串行端口？
<ofan> happyaron: 不是阿，内网，wlan
<happyaron> 。。。
<cfy> Is JailbreakMe reversible?
<cfy> Of course! If you ever decide that you want to remove your jailbreak, just connect your device to your computer, sync, and then press Restore in iTunes.
<iIlL10oO> OOOooo: ok
<iFvwm> 那是，只要连那软件，就啥都删除了。
<iFvwm> æ­»DRM
<iFvwm> 三国群殴传。 cfy
<iFvwm> 塔防的
<happyaron> iFvwm: 那还买教主的东西干嘛
<iFvwm> 日月教主？
<iFvwm> 月月不在
<ofan> uvesafb 貌似不支持1280x800的分辨率？
<iFvwm> 为了5个版权，我准备买5台机器。节约钱。
<iGirl> 赞
<iGirl> 送一台给我
<freeflying> ofan: kms才是正道
<ofan> freeflying: 用闭源驱动 开不了kms阿
<iGirl> 我可怜的nvidia不支持kms啊
<microcai> iGirl:  可以通过 vesanvfb  ...
<freeflying> microcai: 上班了？
<microcai> ofan: iGirl 用 NV 设置好模式，再交给 VESA 驱动就可以了
<iGirl> microcai: 没有那个分辨率啊,1280x800倒有
<iFvwm> A2019EA84E7532C8 这啥仓库，居然现在说没签名了
<microcai> freeflying: 哪有
<iFvwm> happyaron: 是你的不
<microcai> 整了个 USB 无线网卡，在编译内核添加对他的支持
<microcai> 2分钟内核就编译好了
<microcai> 真快
<iGirl> 天,啥电脑啊
<microcai> 重启ing
<ofan> microcai: 量子计算机..
<iFvwm> freeflying: 我们合并帐号吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 看这名字....群殴...
<iGirl> ofan: 网警,过年值班不?我想出去看看?
<iFvwm> cfy: 免费的。塔防
<ofan> iGirl: 去吧..
<iGirl> ofan: 好的
<happyaron> iFvwm: 我哪知道那是啥东西。
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你想进去看看？
<iFvwm> happyaron: 是其他仓库的
<iGirl> iFvwm: 想...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 你那么快的计算机,帮我编译一下吧,
<iFvwm> iGirl: 监狱情怀？
<Loongjiang> N270
<iGirl> iFvwm: 额...你理解错了,进去的地方不同
<cfy> iFvwm: 我这里看到一个three kingdoms TD
<ofan> 怎么查看摄像头？
<cfy> iFvwm: $2.99
<cfy> iFvwm: 我去小盗版....
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你对谁说的，自己想
<cfy> 下
<iFvwm> 这个不好的
<iFvwm> 复杂
<cfy> iFvwm: 这个不是塔防么?
<iGirl> iFvwm: 我对你说的....
<cfy> 128MB
<iFvwm> 我说的那个好，简单。
<iFvwm> iGirl: 你对jc说的。
<iFvwm> ofan: 失业没。
<iGirl> iFvwm: 傻的
<iFvwm> ofan: 没，就赶紧帮 iGirl 实现下愿望
<ofan> 什么愿望？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 那就是跨省了,我抗议
<iFvwm> 他要进去看看。
<iFvwm> 让他进去几天
<iFvwm> 顺便没收香料
<iGirl> iFvwm: 死ee,你好毒啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<iFvwm> 香料是你的命吗？
<iFvwm> 这么激动
<iGirl> 不是,是老板的
<iFvwm> 那你激动啥
<iGirl> 只要客户不投诉,我理他是什么呢
<iGirl> 明天放假了,似乎今天还她妈妈的有人投诉
<iGirl> NNNNNNNNND
<iFvwm> 进去几天，还没嫌疑。我们分了2层
<iFvwm> 成
<iGirl> 随便
<iFvwm> 不准说脏话
<iGirl> 反正要进去了,把我踢了,免得还要退出
<iFvwm> 只是串通，我们还是同伙，干嘛踢你啊。
<iGirl> 你还来劲了....
<iFvwm> 骗你老板的香料而已
<iGirl> 哦,这个,欢迎,你骗了你也不会卖,卖不出去的你
<iFvwm> 。
 * rothsdad 有用lua的朋友吗？【急】
<iFvwm> 啥高级货？
<iGirl> 做要技术,卖也要技术的
<iFvwm> 这。不可能吧
<iGirl> iFvwm: 可以找我说过的那个湖南新城湘绣帮你卖
<iFvwm> nnnd 不是迷香嘛。
<iGirl> 湖南长沙我这里就他一个客户
<iGirl> iFvwm: 迷香所以需要技术啊
<iFvwm> 那和湘绣的，啥关系
<iGirl> 是我这里的客户啊
<iGirl> iFvwm: 似乎是长沙经贸局开的公司
<iFvwm> 我记得湘绣那公司，地皮都卖了的。
<iGirl> 几年没有来往了,不知道还做不?
<iGirl> 你知道啊...
<iFvwm> 多年了
<iFvwm> 就剩下点点地方
<iGirl> 4 5年这个样子吧
<iFvwm> 那不止
<freeflying> iFvwm: 这也行？
<iGirl> 以前单子在我公司还是排到前五名这个样子的
<iFvwm> 边上那5星酒店，开1x年了。
<iFvwm> freeflying: 啥。
<iGirl> 那可能是挂牌的吧
<iFvwm> 说湘绣？
<iGirl> 新程湘绣啊
<iFvwm> 说合并帐号？ freeflying
<iFvwm> 这个有兴趣
<iFvwm> iGirl: 。。。这名字？不是那正规的湘绣啊
<iFvwm> 这贸易公司啊
<iFvwm> 骗子公司吧
<iGirl> 啥...老板是长沙经贸局的
<iFvwm> 那不是地道的了。最多就是个贸易公司。私人的
<iGirl> 就是经贸局私人开公司的啊
<iFvwm> 你看你这档次，我还以为说正规的那湘绣公司。
<iFvwm> lol
<Router2> houge_langley: 一早刚把壮志凌云重温了一遍
<iGirl> .
<iFvwm> iGirl: 赶紧换老板
<iGirl> iFvwm: 没地方去...
<iFvwm> 提升下
<iGirl> 升天还可以考虑
<iFvwm> 行业熟悉了，怕啥
<iFvwm> 。
<iGirl> 我这里就几间厂,大家都是熟人
<iGirl> 很小的行业我是
<iFvwm> 去北京发展吧。你看这里在北京的多。好推销
<iFvwm> 给 ff 推销20吨。
<iFvwm> 哈皮也要去了
<iGirl> 呵呵...
<iGirl> 转行做it,NNNNNNND
<iFvwm> 让哈皮去学校卖。
<iFvwm> 还有天津的破马
<iFvwm> 人都不在了呢。过年
<iGirl> 好主意...我给他7成,我要一成,还有2成给你,ee
<iGirl> 破吗是天津的?
<iFvwm> 是啊
<iGirl> 我也准备不在了,哈哈
<iGirl> 今天最后一天上班
<iFvwm> 是啊。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 最后一天了？
<iGirl> iFvwm: 你也是最后一天啊
<iFvwm> jyf 一看这，就来了。也在北京
<iFvwm> 给他20吨
<jyf1987> 来啥？
<iGirl> 哈哈
<iFvwm> 迷香
<iFvwm> 他会高兴死的
<iGirl> 呵呵,不错
<jyf1987> 没事扯我干吗
<jyf1987> igirl是斗篷？
<iGirl> 啥的
<iGirl> 傻的
<iFvwm> 你不是处男嘛。你那公司不是美女多嘛。 jyf1987
<iGirl> 什么时候我是斗篷
<iGirl> 准备吃饭,NNNNNNNNND
<iFvwm> iGirl: 他经常逻辑不对的。原谅他吧。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 我几家公司都是传媒的 很正常
<jyf1987> iGirl: 你就是
<iFvwm> 。
<iGirl> 不打算原谅,除非把他的处男之身献给我
<iGirl> iFvwm: 踢了,污蔑我
<iFvwm> 啥。又没说你
<jyf1987> 现在已经很明显了
<jyf1987> 就是斗篷 看你回来我不弄你
<iFvwm> ~~
<iGirl> 好的,你慢慢弄,我不介意lol
<jyf1987> 额 又有人用我的代码了
<fairywell> 我养的兔子死了，万分悲痛。。。  ：（
<jyf1987> fairywell: 多重的？
<iGirl> 吃了没?
<jyf1987> 我正想问这个事
<ofan> ....
<jyf1987> 红烧还是清蒸
<iGirl> 不吃浪费
<jyf1987> 反正都挂了 不如吃了好
<iGirl> 兔子焖好一点,先干水
<jyf1987> 而且如果你喜欢它 就应该吃到肚子里 让它和你同在
<jyf1987> 您查询的IP是：123.149.101.193  来自：河南省 电信
<jyf1987> pocoyo在？
<iGirl> lol
<fairywell> jyf1987: 才一个多月阿。。。
<fairywell> 呜呜～
<hceasy> 我家里的老机器是nvidia fx5200的显卡 刚才收拾一台旧机器时发现一块盈通 gt5200的显卡 比我家那个还多了个散热风扇 两款显卡在性能上有什么区别?
<jyf1987> fairywell: 额 那你怎么产生了这么大的感情 才一个月的小兔崽子
<hceasy> 用的好像都是nvidia的芯片
<jyf1987> fairywell: 再买一只养吧 也不贵
<jyf1987> 不过兔子难伺候 不如养乌龟
<hceasy> 我家里的老机器是nvidia fx5200的显卡 刚才收拾一台旧机器时发现一块盈通 gt5200的显卡 比我家那个还多了个散热风扇 两款显卡在性能上有什么区别??
<jyf1987> 只要换水 投喂食物就行了
<jyf1987> 不过我养的乌龟还是挂了
<hceasy> 没人知道?
<cfy> jyf1987: 死了还说.....
<jyf1987> cfy: 能把乌龟给养死是门成就 把仙人掌养死也是一样的
<houge_langley> 有些时候我比较同意这样的一种看法：一张盗版的windows光盘上写着：“正版费用我们在清道光年间已经付过了，所以无须激活，尽请放心使 ... ...
<hceasy> →_→
<hceasy> 谁注意下我的问题....我现在是掏流量钱上的...
<hceasy> 每k一分钱啊
<cfy> jyf1987: 我也养死过......
<hceasy> 手机流量用完了...
<cfy> 我现在每小时1元...
<cfy> 近1.5
<NineFox> 各位大大，小弟请教个问题，为何我在Windows下可以正常进入，而在Ubuntu下进来，却提示you are banned from server。
<hceasy> 你好歹不限流量
<jyf1987> cfy: 我家以前养的花花草草就仙人掌还行 可是有一阵经常下雨 仙人掌根烂掉了 额
<hceasy> 我那显卡的问题谁知道
<cfy> jyf1987: 不会拿进来啊....
<jyf1987> hceasy: 包个月吧 10块钱80m 杭州移动
<jyf1987> cfy: 就是懒得拿嘛 结果后来仙人掌那个盆里好多青苔
<NineFox> 各位大大，小弟请教个问题，为何我在Windows下可以正常进入，而在Ubuntu下进来，却提示you are banned from server？总是显示网络错误。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你养个塑料的吧....
<happyaron> cfy: 。。。
<hceasy> 包月了 16块100m带来电显示带120条短信 已全部浪费完毕 郑州移动
<happyaron> hceasy: ...
<jyf1987> cfy: hoho
<happyaron> hceasy: 我10块300M，edge，用不完啊，怎么分你点？
<jyf1987> 100m都用完了 看来平时主要是下歌曲 下片什么的
<cfy> 我20M都用不完.......
<happyaron> hceasy: 分你100M都不是问题。。。
<hceasy> ...
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你那限额更高阿 可惜现在gprs不让拨号了
<hceasy> 泡论坛看新闻完的
<happyaron> jyf1987: :)
<NineFox> 各位大大，小弟请教个问题，为何我在Windows下可以正常进入，而在Ubuntu下进来，却提示you are banned from server？总是显示网络错误。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 我edge刷100m流量那是很easy的
<jyf1987> 爷 写道 "埃及人针对穆巴拉克独裁政府的抗议示威已进入第二天，抗议人群无视禁止集会的禁令与警察发生冲突。在美联社在网上公布一段示威者被开枪打死的视频之后，埃及的互联网据报道称被完全关闭。"
<jyf1987> 老大哥
<houge_langley> NineFox: 这个不知道
<hceasy> 我家里的老机器是nvidia fx5200的显卡 刚才收拾一台旧机器时发现一块盈通 gt5200的显卡 比我家那个还多了个散热风扇 两款显卡在性能上有什么区别???
<happyaron> hceasy: 我手机不行啊。
<happyaron> hceasy: 而且也不知道怎么用
<happyaron> hceasy: 现在的主要矛盾是续航很差，上网几个小时就没电了。
<fairywell> jyf1987: 来我家后，就没吃过一顿好的，没睡过一次暖的，还是个小mm，。。。
<fairywell> 我悔恨阿。。。
<houge_langley> happyaron: android手机？
<hceasy> <happyaron> 呵呵 我好歹可以上一天
<happyaron> houge_langley: 非智能机。。。
<jyf1987> fairywell: 那都是你害的 你还有脸说
<houge_langley> happyaron: 哦，酱子
<NineFox> houge_langley: 很奇怪，我试过了好几个irc软件，Xchat,Gain,以及10.10自带的。
<fairywell> 。。。
<hceasy> <happyaron> 我wm手机 可以装安猪
<happyaron> hceasy: 不错。
<houge_langley> NineFox: 试试网页直接打开？
<hceasy> <happyaron> 再聊会儿我一块钱又没 能告诉我显卡的问题否?了
<NineFox> houge_langley: 打开irc.freenode.net?
<houge_langley> NineFox: 不清楚，不过应该是的。
<hceasy> <NineFox> .... 应该是webchat.freenode.net
<NineFox> 谢谢啊各位，我去试试。
<billlee> hceasy: 你这个问题还是去问 google 或到 nvidia 的网站上找吧
<hceasy> NineFox 神啊  现在是掏着流量钱上网的...
<Loongjiang> write error, conversion failed (make 'fenc' empty to override)
<jyf1987> hceasy: 我建议你还是找个网吧正经上来跟大伙聊天吧 要不用电话拨号也行
<hceasy> <jyf1987> 今天搬家 脱不开身
<jyf1987> 收到一条短信：“今日15点31分开始起，我老婆就要开始陪别人的老公睡啦，我还得幸福的伺候着洗漱更衣沐浴，没办法他带枪来的。”看了百思不得其解，咋会有这么贱的人。后来一看发信人，我靠，生孩子居然有这样报喜的！（via:@庞正）
<Loongjiang> 奇怪，不为什么html 文档不能输入中文呢，一有中文就报错
<Loongjiang> write error, conversion failed (make 'fenc' empty to override)
<Loongjiang> 哪个知道 为什么
<Loongjiang> ofan: 奇怪，不为什么html 文档不能输入中文呢，一有中文就报错
<NoIE> jyf1987: 为什么说是别人的老公？
<NineFox> ^_^，谢谢各位大大，我已经在Ubuntu 下进来了。呵呵
<jyf1987> NoIE: 额 儿子呀
<NoIE> jyf1987: 指腹为婚？
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你的儿子将来不就是别人的老公了
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么
<houge_langley> 貌似现在市场上没有Atrix，我一定要买下它
<palomino|working> 2月份就上市了
<palomino|working> 加油吧
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我用vim 编辑html文档，有一个中文字符在里面都会报错，为什么
<Loongjiang> write error, conversion failed (make 'fenc' empty to override)
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 那你有多少股份？ 51%？
<ofan> motolorain 最近很给力
<ofan> Loongjiang:  :set fenc=
<palomino|working> what? , jyf1987
<NineFox> vim调成中文了吗？
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 你不是说马上要上市了么
<Loongjiang> NineFox: 怎么调 ，其它文档可以保存中文 啊
<palomino|working> 注意加强阅读理解能力
<happyaron> 哈哈
<ofan> Loongjiang: 设置文件编码
<ofan> Loongjiang:  :echo &fenc 看看结果
<jyf1987> palomino|working: 我没看上下文
<NineFox> cd /usr/share/vim/vim72/langsudo ln -s menu_zh_cn.utf-8.vim menu_zh_cn.utf8.vim
<NineFox> cd /usr/share/vim/vim72/lang
<NineFox> sudo ln -s menu_zh_cn.utf-8.vim menu_zh_cn.utf8.vim
<NineFox> 试试
<Loongjiang> ofan: 设置了啊，utf8
<ofan> Loongjiang:  :echo &fenc 看结果
<jyf1987> @wmrofficial 写道 "突尼斯民众起义推翻专制政权之后，埃及、也门、阿尔巴尼亚人民也开始了反独裁革命直观图）。（穆巴拉克在埃及已经执政30年；反对党指责阿尔巴尼亚当局腐败、滥用权力、操纵大选；也门总统萨利赫执政了30年。"
<jyf1987> rtmeme: RT @shellexy RT 为啥说 AMD 公关厉害呢，你看别的什么比如 python 版本号包含过 6.4 就被墙了，而 AMD 那么久了一直都叫 AMD64
<Loongjiang> ofan: 原来是utf-8,不是utf8,错在一个字符
<happyaron> ...
<iIlL10oO> 64位CPU
<ofan> Loongjiang: 什么乱七八糟
<iIlL10oO> ipv6to4
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 许多地方对这两个都无所谓的
<jyf1987> 比如pgsql
<jyf1987> ofan: 请问你加入贵党了么
<houge_langley> pocoyo: 牛哥好。
<ofan> jyf1987: ç±³
<jyf1987> ofan: 那贵党怎么愿意信任你呢 额 万一你反水怎么办
<pocoyo> houge_langley: ...
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 不太好
<houge_langley> pocoyo: 发生了神马？
<ofan> jyf1987: 党不要我...
<jyf1987> ofan: 不可能吧 工作了以后入党很容易的阿
<pocoyo> houge_langley: 神马都没有发生.
<ofan> jyf1987: 你想入？
<NineFox> Ubuntu 默认安装将会把中文区域设置为zh_CN.utf8，而GVim能识别的中文区域设置为zh_CN.UTF-8
<jyf1987> ofan: 额 不用 我已经在贵党的领导之下了 我老头子是贵党的
<NineFox> 所以设置一个链接。
<ofan> jyf1987: 原来是官二代阿..
<ofan> jyf1987: 潜伏？
<jyf1987> ofan: 贵党不是我妈 真是我爸 哈哈
<ofan> 大家是不是都放假了..
<NineFox> ofan:那是党二代
<ofan> jyf1987: 我看到了邪恶的笑容..
<NoIE> http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/101858162.html
<NoIE> <ol class="toc" type="I">失效
<ofan> NineFox: 不够给力..
<NoIE> 有人有兴趣帮我看一下吗？
<NoIE> 谢谢。
<NineFox> NoIE: 虾米？
<NineFox> ofan：怎么？党二代还不够？
<ofan> NineFox: 不够
<NoIE> NineFox: 我的一个博客，命名在源代码里是type="I"，但是显示出来的格式还是1、2、3.。。。
<NineFox> NoIE：……不懂
<NineFox> 先吃饭去了
<jyf1987> NoIE: ol里的li么？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 是的。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 查看了一下源代码，好像没有问题。
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你要字母的？
<NoIE> jyf1987: 稍等，我好像从firebug上发现问题了。
<NoIE> jyf1987: 不好意思，打扰了。
<jyf1987> ok
<ofan> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/40477/what-is-the-worst-software-bug-in-history
<happyaron> NineFox: 来给你看个bug
<happyaron> NineFox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/666565
<happyaron> NineFox: 建议你去回复里说一下Gvim只认UTF-8的表达方式。
<fairywell> 心痛～
<M-sprite> fstab error and setting: http://fpaste.org/HAoN/
<jyf1987> fairywell: 吃吧
<M-sprite> jyf1987: http://fpaste.org/HAoN/
<NineFox> happyaron：我在注册帐号，等下提议下建议。
<happyaron> NineFox: :)
<sg> 在windows下用emacs的人是不是比较少。
<jyf1987> 阿 可以用户态了阿
<pocoyo> sg: 去 #emacs频道问问.
<Kandu> ofan: 在 ubuntu-cn 看到一個 OxFAN 是你么？
<pocoyo>  [ass] fontconfig: Selected font is not the requested one: 'FZLanTingHei-R-GBK' != '宋体' 这是咋回事儿?
<jyf1987> Kandu: 就是他 在toplanguage里也有他的身影
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我昨天看了一點點 lua ,感到邏輯運算，不是很習慣
<jyf1987> Kandu: 但是lua很简单阿 你看脚本语言肯定都不习惯的 lua就那么点不习惯 一下子就过去了
<jyf1987> 你要玩py 第一关就是缩进额
<jyf1987> 而且要牢记tab和空格不相等
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦，確實，我看什麼腳本都不習慣，現在。
<jyf1987> Kandu: 但是要出来混 不可能只是搞你的汇编阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: 對啊
<Kandu> jyf1987: 所以我也要學點新語言新東西
<jyf1987> Kandu: 对阿 赶紧学lua 你如果喜欢写汇编 还有个文档介绍lua5.1 vm的指令的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你可以自己做个assembler吧你的汇编指令转换到lua vm上去跑 哈哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: :)
<jyf1987> Kandu: 好好搞阿
<freeflying> iFvwm: 有啥能自动下载字幕的播放器
<jyf1987> freeflying: linux下？
<freeflying> jyf1987: 是啊
<NineFox> freeflying：没听说
<jyf1987> freeflying: 得自己写个脚本了 命名为 mplayer 在播放的时候搞到文件名 去射手网搜索到字幕下载后调用 mplayer 播放
<ofan> http://photo.renren.com/photo/229530641/photo-3915124613#3915124677
<NineFox> 好主意，谁写？
<jyf1987> 有思路了 谁想要谁写被 我都是下在线的flv看 本来就有字幕
<freeflying> jyf1987: flv的清晰度太低了
<myke1> freeflying: 为何flv文件如此大
<freeflying> myke1: 不知道
<jyf1987> freeflying: 那 f4v呢 youku上有一些高清的下载下来是f4v的 感觉还行
<jyf1987> 不过我对电影没要求 只是看剧情
<jyf1987> ofan: 那是你的相册？
<M-sprite> fstab 权限问题怎么设置啊？ http://fpaste.org/HAoN/
<myke1> M-sprite: umask
<myke1> M-sprite: man mount
<myke1> ofan: sshd能否限制别人只能访问某些目录?
<myke1> ofan: 如果靠文件系统, 好像只有owner, group, user三个档次
<iIlL10oO> myke1: 你需要几个档次
<myke1> iIlL10oO: /etc/passwd可是u+r的
<Kandu> myke1: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0410accountmanager.php#acl_talk
<ofan> jyf1987: 不是...
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<ofan> myke1: selinux?
<ofan> myke1: 这个应该不是ssh的问题了
<iIlL10oO> myke1: ntfs可以针对每一个用户进行权限控制
<M-sprite> myke1: swap在fstab下的option选项写成ignored是不是就不使用这个swap？
<iIlL10oO> myke1: 把某文件的group 设置成可读,其它人就不能读了.
<myke1> M-sprite: swap? 是内核操纵的，和用户有什么关系
<myke1> iIlL10oO: useradd如果不加-g users是什么意思？
<myke1> iIlL10oO: 默认就是-g users?
<myke1> Kandu: 刚刚知道Pascal竟然也支持指针[]的用法
<jyf1987> pascal也有指针么
<zent00> 好多淫啊
<myke1> jyf1987: 阿……当然有咯
<jyf1987> 那还有什么
<myke1> jyf1987: 譬如可变长数组，变体记录
<jyf1987> 还有么
<myke1> jyf1987: www.freepascal.org找Documentations里面ref.pdf
<jyf1987> myke1: 没看头
<myke1> jyf1987: 既然不想了解问还有什么干麽，反正和你无关。
<jyf1987> myke1: 呵呵
<Kandu> myke1: 哦，這個不是標準的一部分，屬於“混蛋語法”
<myke1> Kandu: 不知道，好像没提示要开那个C支持的参数，我去看下
<myke1> Kandu: 哦，是fpc的特性
<fairywell> freepascal
<fairywell> borland的pascal是最经典的，可惜。。
<myke1> fairywell: gcc也不是经典的啊
<ofan> http://www.g-truc.net/post-0372.html#menu
<M-sprite> fstab的fsck选项对于vfat和ntfs用2还是0 ？
<myke1> M-sprite: ntfs的话建议用ntfs-3g, 那东西很强大, 你查下官方资料
<myke1> Linux能不能不允许某些用户su? wheel好像形同虚设了
<myke1> pam.d找到了
<M-sprite> myke1: 那我可不可以用ntfs，ntfs-3g，两个一起用，就像给cd那样，udf，iso9660
<myke1> M-sprite: 不是特别清楚，应该可以通过-t限制，但我建议用ntfs-3g
<M-sprite> myke1: 这样行不行，/dev/sda6       /mnt/data   ntfs-3g  defaults,user,noexec,rw,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8 0   2
<myke1> M-sprite: 好像type那里就是ntfs不是ntfs-3g, 你装上ntfs-3g之后mount看下type, 还有ntfs的挂载不一定是dmask什么的, 还是要看下参数, utf8好像不需要的
<myke1> M-sprite: ntfs-3g支持很多功能，譬如ntfs压缩
<M-sprite> 哦
<myke1> M-sprite: 你最好还是查下资料
<M-sprite> myke1: 为什么/sbin/mount-ntfs-3g原来就有啊，我去官方看了下automount，原来被来就有
<myke1> M-sprite: 哦，你发行版默认装上了
<M-sprite> myke1: ubuntu，10.10
<myke1> M-sprite: 哦，那应该有，你去查下NTFS-3G的官方网站88
<M-sprite> 看到的？问一下，如果fstab挂在失败，会导致开机启动系统失败？还是会自动跳过错误？
<Administrator_> M-sprite, 我试过一次，后来不能进入图形界面了
<Administrator_> M-sprite, 所以我不怎么敢写fatab
<Administrator_> fstab
<ofan> M-sprite: 要看是哪个分区
<ofan> M-sprite: 不重要的 没关系
<M-sprite> 哦，那果断折腾下
<fairywell> myke1: gcc 还好吧
<dchxcrow> 有人装了kde4.6了么？为什么 skype 和gtalk的语音 有时候就没有声音了，重启一下就好了
<dchxcrow> 这是不是一个bug啊？
<fairywell> M-sprite: 0 就好了
<M-sprite> fstab 还是有一些问题，http://fpaste.org/IvyY/，里面的rwx设置不对，
<ofan> 默认的就好
<M-sprite> ofan: 我是前面有defaults啊？这样一个option就可以了吗？
<ofan> M-sprite: 我的 /dev/sda7 /media/DOC ntfs-3g defaults,nofail,noatime,locale=zh_CN.utf8 0 0
<M-sprite> of
<M-sprite> ofan: dump设置为1可以有什么效果啊？wiki上说是存储的，不太懂
<freeflying> ofan: 你直接点击图标不就好了，那里用什么写到fstab呢
<houge_langley> 我发现还是用xchat比较好，emacs-erc消耗了12M内存，xchat消耗了10M
<DraZet> 求助人肉 哪里有比较好的emacs快捷键列表 可打印版本？
<houge_langley> DraZet: Google
<DraZet> houge_langley: google了 没找到
<houge_langley> DraZet: 一般Google不行的就不好弄了。
<M-sprite> freeflying: 是啊，ubuntu点图标自动生成的是什么设置啊？
<gebjgd> k粉们。新的4,6如何啊？
<houge_langley> gebjgd: omgubuntu上面都是看见截图了，可惜我的本本性能差啊。
<gebjgd> houge_langley, 有截图？
<gebjgd> houge_langley, 我去看看
<houge_langley> gebjgd: 有的，就一张……貌似
<rothsdad> how to make the qt software use oxygen theme in gtk environment? thx.
<freeflying> M-sprite: udev -> udisk -> gvfs
<rothsdad> gvfs ...
<freeflying> M-sprite: 建议别折腾这些了，如果不是以后有志于操作系统开发，了解这些对你没啥用
<rothsdad> i dont have oxygen theme in qtconfig!!
<freeflying> rothsdad: 这中事情最好让wm去干，不要在你自己程序你指定
<rothsdad> freeflying: my wm is openbox
<wecing> 谁知道在C++下使用多线程，除了调用C的pthread和使用boost以外还有没有第三条路可走？
<M-sprite> 哦
<zzmfish> weatny, 使用系统调用
<zzmfish> weatny, 使用clone函数   http://linux.die.net/man/2/clone
<^k^> ⇪ title: clone(2): create child process - Linux man page
<wecing> orz
<wecing> 问题是我还想跨平台……
<rothsdad> anybody can help me make the qt into oxygen theme??
<ofan> wecing: 有一些跨平台的多线程库..
<wecing> ofan: 求解。
<wecing> ofan: 比如？
<rothsdad> google gtk qt oxygen ...no use
<ofan> wecing: 忘了,,,以前查过
<rothsdad> it's all how to change gtk theme into oxygen
<wecing> ofan: 好吧>.<我还是硬着头皮用一下boost吧。
<rothsdad> but I want qt theme change into oxygen
<wecing> rothsdad: 您说一下中文会死么。
<rothsdad> wecing: fu
<rothsdad> wecing: cannot
<wecing> rothsdad: 我知道您英文好。您的翻译工作做得绝了。
<rothsdad> wecing: I dont have chinese input
<jyf1987> rothsdad: lol
<wecing> 啊——
<wecing> 我自重。我闪人。
<rothsdad> wecing: wo ye xiang shuo zhong wen aaa
<jyf1987> rothsdad: http://dict.cn/ime/  不要找借口
<iFvwm> ..
<jyf1987> 你问雄癞蛤蟆什么最美，他的回答一定是雌癞蛤蟆。不用怀疑他的欣赏水平，只是所处的环境不同
<iFvwm> 云输入法
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你那里那么多赖皮话
<rothsdad> 好了
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 什么阿
<rothsdad> we
<rothsdad> 额马cs
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你现在还玩urbanterror不
<rothsdad> emacs 的 中文 输入法 很 难用
<iFvwm> 10-93-e9-58-7b-a5
<houge_langley> rothsdad: 我用的是ibus-sunpinyin
<iFvwm> ou
<iFvwm> nnnd 泄漏地址了
<rothsdad> houge_langley: 谢谢 我 一前 用 的 也是
<microcai> TMMD
<microcai> 我居然被 p1.cn 邀请了，TMD， 骗子
<iFvwm> pɯɯʇ
<jyf1987> 昨天用那个小本装ubuntu 一开始吃了那么多内存 后来把乱其八糟服务都删了以后 就爽了
<jyf1987> microcai: 我也被邀请了 还神秘兮兮的说是精英社区
<microcai> 还好点击前google了一下
<microcai> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> microcai: 狗狗怎么说
 * rothsdad 有人 帮忙 在 gtk环境下 如何让 qt哦xy根
<microcai> jyf1987:  google  好东西啊
<rothsdad> oxygen的 主题?
<microcai> 提醒: 这段时间有家名为"p1.cn"的垃圾站, 一直在以邀请的方式收集用户邮箱, 然后发病毒传播邮件, 所有联系人都会中招. 今天发现它的行为更加恶劣了, 居然试图暴力登录邮箱, 同事的 Gmail 就发现异常, 直接被关闭		
<rothsdad> microcai: linux病毒
<rothsdad> microcai: ?
<jyf1987> [摘要] 我在未能坚持原则，而注册某P1.cn网站后，导致我所有的Gmail联系人，收到了所谓的邀请信。并进而导致一些网友，再次发生类似悲剧，又发邀请给了他的所有联系人。
<jyf1987> microcai: 有官部门阿
<DraZet> rothsdad: 你为什么要用自带的输入法？ fcitx不挺好用的么
<iFvwm> 谁叫你认为自己是精英。 lol
<jyf1987> 我又没注册
<DraZet> jyf1987: 神码精英社区啊
<iFvwm> 你得意了啊。
<microcai> jyf1987:  哈哈后，我看看是 .cn 的，就下意识的不相信
<jyf1987> 我精子就有 精英的不是
<rothsdad> DraZet: 不喜欢fcitx
<iFvwm> 打倒打倒
<iFvwm> fcitx的拼音。。
 * microcai 从来不相信 .cn  的东西
<calebot> fcitx3 author 和 utf8 有仇，fcitx4 author 和 gtk3/gnome3 有仇
<rothsdad> ..
<rothsdad> 哀..我 自己再想想办法
<microcai> jyf1987: 直接点击垃圾邮件，这样 google 会阻止别人收到的
<jyf1987> 我从来不相信需要输入密码的第三方
<jyf1987> 凡是要输入密码的 我一概略过
<jyf1987> 当然是第三方
<calebot> jyf1987: google service?
<jyf1987> calebot: 那是google 自家的 当然可以了
<jyf1987> 比如人人网上有些引用要你输入msn账户名和密码的 我一概不用
<iFvwm> calebot: 你又仇视fcitx
<NoIE> 请问，燃气灶免费安装包括什么？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 。。
<calebot> 我没仇视，是他们仇视啊
<NoIE> 今天上午，我买的燃气灶送到了。
<iFvwm> NoIE: 管子1M
<jyf1987> NoIE: 你想搞爆炸？
<NoIE> iFvwm: 燃气接头呢？
<iFvwm> 封圈
<NoIE> 燃气是今天才通的，
<iFvwm> 灶，有啥接头哦
<NoIE> 但是燃气表后没有接头。
<iFvwm> 表后没。
<NoIE> 我在商店里买的燃气灶送来后，因为表的后面未有接头，我就没让送货的人帮我按装。
<iFvwm> 应该表后有管子啊。带接头
<DraZet> NoIE: 就是安装上去啊，最多有个天然气阀门改煤气阀门的工作，不过你是新安装的应该没有这个顾虑，到时候告诉他你用的是什么就可以了
<NoIE> 我以为，燃气没有最终通气。
<NoIE> 我就没让送货的人安装燃气灶，
 * microcai google 了一下。 p1.cn 为十大垃圾网站第8名
<freeflying> iFvwm: http://code.google.com/p/irssi-libnotify/source/browse/trunk/notify.pl
<NoIE> 结果被我妈妈劈头盖脸地骂了一顿。
<rothsdad> /么
<NoIE> 至于吗？
<iFvwm> freeflying: 没用irssi啊。
<freeflying> microcai: 你那个补丁怎么样了阿
<iFvwm> 要不，我自己会写提示的。 freeflying
<freeflying> iFvwm: 不要，除非over network的
<iFvwm> 啥叫over network呢
<microcai> freeflying:  ... ... 一直在的啊，就是没几个人懂怎么用
 * rothsdad 我 的 机器经常kernel panic, 很 神奇??
<freeflying> microcai: 我是说lkml上讨论的结果如何
<DraZet> 有用性浪微博的么？
<iFvwm> rothsdad: 这不简单嘛
<calebot> rothsdad: 很神奇
<iFvwm> echo kernel panic 就是
 * calebot N 年没遇过 kernel panic 鸟
<iFvwm> calebot: 你多情了
<rothsdad> iFvwm: 很 不爽的 啊 机本上 没两 次就 有 一次 panic
<iFvwm> 别人只是说显示这句。 lol
 * calebot 总是用最新版 released kernel 
<iFvwm> 我这还有更不爽的
<rothsdad> 比如 ?
<jyf1987> 想给小本优化下内核
<iFvwm> 家目录选不中文件。file-chooser
<rothsdad> ..
<iFvwm> 经常
<calebot> iFvwm: 估计和内核无关
<calebot> iFvwm: 换个 file manager?
<iFvwm> 那当然。
 * calebot 不用 file manager 的飘过
<iFvwm> 和gvfs有关？
<iFvwm> gtk
<rothsdad> 恩 ,我 出去 换个 输入法 ,这 个 太纠节了 ..
<microcai> freeflying:  我被打败了
<microcai> jyf1987: 我现在用的是 wireless 的台式机
<iFvwm> 我也不急。文件换一个目录就成。nnnd
<jyf1987> microcai: 有真相么
<microcai> jyf1987: 折腾了一个早上搞 ralink 的驱动呢
<calebot> 对我个人来说，鼠标比 shell 容易误操作
<microcai> jyf1987:  ?
 * calebot shell 万岁！
<iFvwm> 才不会误。。
<microcai> calebot: æ­»  bot
<jyf1987> microcai: 我小本很悲剧 无线网卡 ubuntu1004直接认出来 有线网卡反而没认出来 额
<Kandu> cfy: 剛發現 bochs 實現了自己的視頻系統。而且 qemu 也用那個  :D
<iFvwm> lol
<microcai> jyf1987:  嘛型号的？
<iFvwm> 变bot了
<calebot> Kandu: vgabios?
<jyf1987> microcai: 没注意看
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... ....
<Kandu> calebot: bga
<cfy> Kandu: 什么东西?
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 那你直接用无线多好
<Kandu> calebot: 原來不是有個 vga 么，做了個 Bochs(ga)
<microcai> jyf1987: 最近特开心，换显卡用上 VDPAU 了
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 有时候也需有线的卡阿 比如带回家用的时候
<jyf1987> 不过我家里貌似没有路由 看来要带回去
<jyf1987> microcai: 不懂
<iFvwm> 这也貌似
<calebot> bochs / qemu 对开源 firmware / hardware 贡献良多
<jyf1987> microcai: 你快实习了么
<Loongjiang> krfantasy: jyf1987 才100百左右，买个啦
<microcai> jyf1987:  没
<microcai> jyf1987:  下学期学业重啊
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 本本用无线才方便
<krfantasy> 求助，emacs里如何分开定义C和C++的代码风格？
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 我自己有 干嘛要买
<jyf1987> 何况我那个还有openwrt的 控制多方便
<rothsdad> ls
<microcai> jyf1987:  自己的电脑要关机了。 下楼下用 windows 看马达加斯加的企鹅咯
<jyf1987> 额 有个大问题 家里是包小时的
<jyf1987> 这个问题比较挫
<Loongjiang> 我发现，emac下打字特方便，五笔更方便
<Rannger> krfantasy:不是有c-mode和c++-mode吗
<rothsdad> emacs locale不是中文的话，没法用ibus，很不爽
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 什么啊，直接用EMACS自带的输入法，真的，比什么都方便
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 用什么IBUS啊，
<iFvwm> 不和谐。连输入法都垄断
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 刚才我就是出去换输入发的，用自带的打字一顿一顿的
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: chinese.py?
<cfy> iFvwm: 有什么电影么?
<iFvwm> 有
<iFvwm> 倒霉熊
<cfy> iFvwm: 名字.
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 用五笔啊。一点都不会
<rothsdad> ..
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 不会五笔
<cfy> iFvwm: 还有么?
<iFvwm> 一堆
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 感觉超爽，比万能五笔还爽
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 真的？
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 看来得学五笔了
<Loongjiang> 恩，按个TAB，有上百个字可供选，哪怕你不大会
<rothsdad> 恩，那个很强大
<iFvwm> 才测试用短网址连jbme，也失效。 cfy
<iFvwm> 找一个代理
<jyf1987> iFvwm: s
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦?什么情况....
<rothsdad> 找到oxygen theme了，原来包含在kde-base.晕，为了个主题，得装整个kde-base!
<iFvwm> 等我想好植物的事情再说
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 我是FBTERM+EMACS+ERC，特棒
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: fbterm? 你在framebuffer下？
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 恩，console mode
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 这个很有趣，我也试试看，呵呵
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 中文显示会不会很卡
<calebot> rothsdad: 不会
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 不会，不过中文 要先自带的 SIMSUN字体，要不很难看的
<rothsdad> 用过zhcon，效果很失望
<Loongjiang> 选
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 恩，谢啦，有问题我来问你
<iFvwm> cfy: 代理可以启动。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦?那开始jb
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 五笔要自己装的
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 你有么
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 我得先学会五笔，呵呵
<iFvwm> cfy: slide不行
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 文件大吗？发我邮箱吧：rothsdad*gmail.com
<iFvwm> version too new
 * rothsdad 呼叫lua的fans！！
<iFvwm> 早猜到
<iFvwm> 要是崽崽急了，我就出钱买
<rothsdad> lug-gd 编译后竟然不能用！网上一点资料都没有
<cfy> iFvwm: @_@
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 好，我发过去
<iFvwm> Flight Control 不好玩
<jyf1987> rothsdad: ?
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 不能用就别用好了 我当年是用 lua all in one预编译的 那个东西有点问题 对gif的支持有奇怪的bug
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你的崽子几岁了？
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 但我已经编译出gd.so而且没有报错，但require后，运行就出错
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 你怎么编的
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 谢谢啦
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 官网的lua-gd的包，make
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 搞不好版本不匹配
<jyf1987> 另外你装哪里去了
<jyf1987> lua的require路径要设下
<rothsdad> jyf1987: lua5.1.4
<rothsdad> jyf1987: make install
<iFvwm> cfy: 你代表perl的围观下
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你干吗?
<iFvwm> 你打听了干嘛。 jyf1987
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: 用 eim 了？
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 我的出错信息：https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=112483
 * cfy 围观lua
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 问问麻
<iFvwm> 我背后支持你，cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<jyf1987> cfy: 别听他的 他在你背后 小心暴菊
<iFvwm> 我崽崽天天玩etqw
<jyf1987> ./gd.so: undefined symbol: gdImageGifAnimEndPtr
<cfy> @_@
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 显然是版本不匹配麻
<jyf1987> 那才几岁
<calebot> iFvwm: 几岁？
<jyf1987> 吹钮
<cfy> 5岁
<jyf1987> cfy: 你果然是爆料王
<calebot> cfy: 你果然是爆料王
<iFvwm> . 是哦。你个家伙。 cfy
<iFvwm> 啥都说
<cfy> 我随便说的....
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 恩，我再换个版本
<cfy> 你们都信.....
<cfy> iFvwm: 我都还没给证据呢....他们都信了....
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 崽崽胆子小点，一打得急，就身体发抖。@@@@
<MaskRay> cfy: luajit 性能真高，为啥 Perl 就没类似的
<Loongjiang>   rothsdad: 你把我发的文件解到EMACS下
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 不会是兴奋得发抖吧 你怎么知道是胆子小
<cfy> MaskRay: 看你了XD,你去写个.我挺你
<jyf1987> 哪里有做人爹的这么讲小孩子
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 恩，好的
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你去生个儿子先嘛。
<calebot> 崽崽胆子大，一杀得急，就爽得发抖。
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 因为parrot还没推广用 额
<iFvwm> 。。
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 生个儿子就得意得这样 额
<calebot> 杀伐果断啊
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 求解释
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 什么解释
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 语法太繁杂，可能是 lua 简单，有人愿意写这类东西
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 没有收到邮件。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 赶紧去围观
<cfy> MaskRay: 我先去看看啥时just in time....
<cfy> 啥是
<cfy> iFvwm: 围观啥?
<iFvwm> 随便嘛
<jyf1987> perl之前的版本不是vm的吧
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: KAO，发送错误，什么意思
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 最关键是 就算你写了 还有ee这种保守势力来狂骂你 所以干脆不搞
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 。。。
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 7M多呢，==吧
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 好
<Loongjiang> rothsdad:  估计要上传半天，
<MaskRay> jyf1987: jit 有什么缺点？为什么要骂？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,东西太多.没那么好弄吧
<jyf1987> MaskRay: ee骂人还需要理由么 额
<jyf1987> 等parrot推广了以后再说吧
<jyf1987> 到时候自然会有人来做的
<jyf1987> luajit2可惜没有mips版
<jyf1987> 那个人倒是说会搞arm版
<MaskRay> cfy: 我当然写不出来。。只是期待别人写一个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, perl似乎是jit的啊？
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 解压到/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp,就行了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: ？
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 恩
<cfy> MaskRay: perl6咋样的?
<iFvwm> 啥。 jyf1987
<iFvwm> 别乱说
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在perl5改改不是都很吃力么?
<iFvwm> 重来不骂人的
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just-in-time_compilation
<cfy> MaskRay: 现在有别的perl实现么?linux下面
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 再在EMACS里load-library就能用了
<RavenChan> cfy, pugs?
<cfy> RavenChan: perl6的?
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 全程关照我，谢谢拉
<cfy> 我指perl5
<RavenChan> cfy, 嗯...
<RavenChan> cfy, active perl?
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 这话就骂人了
<calebot> cfy: 貌似有 llvm
<cfy> RavenChan: 我感觉这是重新'打包'的一样.
<cfy> calebot: 哦?不清楚.
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 不是lua版本的问题，lua-gd-2.0.33r2 for lua5.1, 我的lua是lua5.1.4
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你又逻辑错误了啊
<jyf1987> rothsdad: 你还真折腾
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你现在就骂我了 然后你又说你重来不骂人 那不是说被你骂的不是人么 这个更恶劣
<rothsdad> jyf1987: 嘿嘿
<iFvwm> 说说，那句骂人了。分析下。
<rothsdad> 消消气，和谐嘛！
<cfy> calebot: 我怎么感觉那是用llvm编译的perl么?
<Loongjiang> iFvwm: 呵呵
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 被我骂的不是人，搞笑
<cfy> calebot: 如果我没理解错的话,用不同的编译器编译不算新的实现吧.
<cfy> calebot: 如果我没理解错llvm的话.用不同的编译器编译不算新的实现吧.
<winniesun> 请问各位，出现(.text+0xe5): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<winniesun> 是什么错误啊
<cfy> 这是链接错误么?
<jyf1987> ee严重侮辱人 强烈要求道歉
<iFvwm> iIlL10oO: 出来下，赶紧用rubbish写一个骂人的正则分析。一旦发现了，bot就出来说“你骂人了”。要加上监视 jyf1987的逻辑错误。
<cfy> - -!
<winniesun> cfy：恩，是链接时候出现的错误
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 你把正则写好,我加进去
<iFvwm> 是吧。那我写的，会有偏袒的哦。
<cfy> 在做g f w的原型么
<iFvwm> 累计知识。建立中文骂人分词库。
<cfy> winniesun: 哦,那我就不知道了,我最多知道这是链接错误......XD
<winniesun> cfy：--好吧。。谢谢
<cfy> iFvwm: 太难分析了吧.....
<iFvwm> 不难啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 那你写,我围观
<iIlL10oO> iFvwm: 可以把每句话放在 google 里查一下,看相似的结果是不是骂人的
<zent00> 中文骂人，好多方言啊。
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你准备怎么搜索?
<iFvwm> 凡是一句话，后面其他用户说“你[又]骂人”的，就是骂人。当然排除 jyf1987的话。他没逻辑的。
<cfy> key word+骂人?
<cfy> 你又?骂人
<MaskRay> winniesun: 这个函数没定义？
<iFvwm> look ahead reg
<iIlL10oO> cfy: no idea
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 你根本就是贼喊捉贼
<winniesun> MaskRay，没这个函数阿
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 还是看ee的正则实现....
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 那那个正点报时如何实现的?
<cfy> 或许多线程啥的.好点.事件触发的我不知如何写
<cfy> 难道一直alarm?
<iFvwm> 想啥了。 cfy
<iIlL10oO> cfy: Thread.new{sleep 1; say(time) if Time.now.min == 0 }
<iFvwm> ..
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦......
<iFvwm> 太难受了。
<cfy> iFvwm: irc bot的自主性啊
<iFvwm> 简单的事情，搞复杂
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 没做整点报时功能,要做也就上面这1行代码
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 差不多知道你的意思了.
<microcai> jyf1987:  I'm back
<jyf1987> microcai: 这么快看完了
<microcai> jyf1987:  ... .. 电脑被占用了
<jyf1987> microcai: 额
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: hi 你现在在ERC里啊，感觉怎么样
<Loongjiang> rothsdad: 可以了吗
<cfy> iFvwm: 有个词典不错只要$29.99....
<rothsdad> Loongjiang: 恩，感觉还好，就是不会五笔
 * Loongjiang 分享 ，前面有提示怎么打啊
<cfy> iFvwm: http://ax.itunes.apple.com/app/id316133247?mt=8
 * Loongjiang 分享并快乐 着
 * rothsdad test
<iFvwm> 有金山的嘛。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: linux?那也没这个好.....
<cfy> iFvwm: 专业啊.
<cfy> iFvwm: 看价格,再看内容
<iFvwm> 啥
<iFvwm> 金山词霸
<cfy> $29.99
<iFvwm> 那商家可以安装的
<cfy> 我用过
<cfy> 没这个爽
<cfy> 这个还有视频的...
<cfy> 500MB+啊...
<cfy> 看大小就知道了.
<iFvwm> 一个中文都没。
<cfy> 英英嘛
<cfy> 这样才专业啊
<freeflying> iFvwm: 你应该在这里教大家好好用GUI的程序阿
<cfy> 以后在在学英语用得到的.
<cfy> 崽崽
<cfy> XD
<cfy> http://ax.itunes.apple.com/app/id396516481?mt=8 ,javascript pro quick guide
<^k^> ⇪ title: JavaScript Pro Quick Guide for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store
<iFvwm> freeflying: wm那么多。又不统一。
<iFvwm> 有一个英文教程的，只有第一级免费
<cfy> iFvwm: http://ax.itunes.apple.com/app/id364878448?mt=8
<cfy> iFvwm: 可以给崽崽装个这个....
<iFvwm> 。这不要
<cfy> iFvwm: wikipedia都不要?
<iFvwm> 崽崽现在要以家长为中心，怎么就灌输乱七八糟的呢。你说。
<iFvwm> 看了这，7,8岁就不听话了。9,10岁就反动了。
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 崽崽是你的？
<cfy> 哦....
<cfy> MaskRay: - -!
<cfy> MaskRay: 说的好
<iFvwm> MaskRay: 别乱说
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦,我懂得....愚崽崽政策
<iFvwm> 幸好我不教他有圣诞公公。
<liutos> 这年头估计也没人信吧
<iFvwm> 有蛮多到1x才知道的
<MaskRay> cfy: 那是谁？
<Loongjiang> KLBJ: welcome
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 1x都已经泡妞了 根本不鸟你
<cfy> MaskRay: ?
<liutos> 话说你们都1x就泡妞的？
<iFvwm> jyf1987: 你有胆子这么说。
<cfy> liutos: 崽崽已经在做了....
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 难道不是 现在的90后都这样 何况你的是00后
<liutos> 唉呀，惭愧啊～
<iFvwm> 我崽崽有3个lp了，你有没。 jyf1987 轮不到你来说我崽崽。 :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 崽崽是谁？
<jyf1987> iFvwm: 呵呵 你小心他受不了 lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 神之子....
<iFvwm> 放心的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我这么说你明白么?
<liutos> 还是神～
<MaskRay>  cfy: 那为什么神谕：“别乱说”
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚....我一般对神谕不关心...因为再怎么想也不会想通....
<iFvwm> MaskRay: 你说话，先想好答案嘛。自己想
<cfy> XD
<cfy> 谁对pppoe有研究?
<liutos> 会输入来运行算不算有研究？
<billlee> 用户在 gdm 中登录后，root 如何强制注销该用户？
<iFvwm> cfy: 曾经
<billlee> 我用 kill + gnome-session 进程号 没有效果
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦.我先把资料看了.然后有不懂的再问题XD
<iFvwm> pkill -9 X billlee
<cfy> billlee: killall -u billlee
<MaskRay> iFvwm: 我就是想不通才问的
<billlee> cfy 正解
<MeaCulpa> 喜欢python的理由：http://www.python.org/
<billlee> iFvwm: kill -9 太猛了吧
<cfy> billlee: 肯定不会是正解啊....
<^k^> ⇪ title: Python Programming Language – Official Website
<happyaron> iFvwm: 怎么用命令察看南桥型号？
<MeaCulpa> 人家这叫为用户着想
<cfy> billlee: 这是直接发送TERM信号了.....
<billlee> cfy: term 信号就好了呀，正常注销不也是 term 吗？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 怎么着想了?
<liutos> 用lshw可以看所有硬件信息，然后自己找南桥吧～
<iFvwm> billlee: 猛啥。通常你这样作，是紧急让用户退出啊
<cfy> billlee: 不清楚.我不用注销....我是startx....
<billlee> cfy: 总比 kill -99 好吧
<iFvwm> happyaron: 这不懂。 lshw看看
<cfy> billlee: 差不多的.我一直觉得无所谓,对于用户来说.
<cfy> billlee: 不过如果是服务器啥的估计不能这么干.那里的程序可能脆弱些
<liutos> 服务器的不是应该耐打点么……
 * cfy 不知道
<billlee> iFvwm, cfy: 我遇到的情况是，切换用户登录后，点“关机”然后 gnome 就关闭的查不多了，但 gnome-session 和一些守护进程没有关闭。
<cfy> billlee: 不要问我,一个startx启动fvwm的菜鸟...怎么会知道你的问题:)
<iFvwm> kill 安全的。你还管他那么多。 billlee
<billlee> liutos: 很多服务进程在关闭时需要同步数据，特别是 mysql 之类的。
<cfy> billlee: 不要想多了. iFvwm都直接把电源的....
<iFvwm> 服务和X何关啊
<cfy> 我也是听说
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy> 拔
<iFvwm> 63:#Key x A CM Exec exec bash -c 'echo cfy|sudo -S pkill X'
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 看来ee都不开终端的.....
<cfy> 直接终端里打不就好了,lol
<billlee> 我不敢拔电源，我的显卡常出问题，出了问题重启我都不敢按 reset, 我用 magic key
<iFvwm> 长的不打字。
<liutos> 补全么？
<cfy> busier?
<cfy> 唉,这个还没看好... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol_over_Ethernet
<iFvwm> 62:alias sk9='sudo killall -9'
<liutos> 看这作啥呢？
<iFvwm> 94 书虫子
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我要了解下ppp,否则太郁闷了..
 * cfy 先烧饭去...
<iFvwm> 了解配置文件就够了嘛
<liutos> 维基的东西不详细吧……
<cfy> 配置文件?
<cfy> 我要配置网络.不是程序
<cfy> 拨号程序我会用,我又不需要建立服务器端
<cfy> liutos: 好吧...等我看完了我直接问ee就好...
<iFvwm> nnnd 一个软件，下载卡了。
<liutos> 下啥呢？
<iFvwm> 一个下午还没下玩
<liutos> 用什么下啊？
<iFvwm> 群殴传
<fairywell> 。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 还没下好?!
<liutos> 什么来的啊……
<iFvwm> 是升级。。
<iFvwm> 不该升级的
<cfy> liutos: 你是说 http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2516 ?
<cfy> iFvwm: 那崽崽不是要哭了?
<iFvwm> 理所当然的可以占领台机。急啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 你应该下点多人的,这样崽崽可以和他的gf一起玩
<jyf1987> cfy: 多下点 对
<cfy> 我知道有个游戏可以4人....
<liutos> 没看，不过看到rfc2516什么的应该是技术文档吧？
<iFvwm> gf只能边上看
<cfy> jyf1987: 这样崽崽可以4p?
<iFvwm> game center你开了？
<cfy> 我没算错吧
<liutos> 瞎说……
<cfy> 是说3p还是4p?
<iFvwm> 。
<jyf1987> 多下点崽崽  最好是今年下
<cfy> 而且ipad大,不怕的....
<iFvwm> 吃饭小心咽了
<cfy> jyf1987: 为啥今年?
<jyf1987> 今年最适合下崽
<cfy> @_@
<jyf1987> cfy: 今年是兔年
<liutos> ／quit
<cfy> jyf1987: 哦.....soga
<liutos> 打错了
<liutos> \quit
<iFvwm> 。
<liutos> 又错了
<cfy> 崽崽叫啥?
<cfy> 谁知道?
<cfy> ee不可能也叫崽崽 崽崽吧
<cfy> 潜入幼儿园,然后,通过家长姓名找到崽崽的名字....
<cfy> 嗯,不错
<jyf1987> cfy: 对 就说我是斌爷的家人 来接少爷的
<cfy> XD
<cfy> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/88358434.html
<cfy> 这个nb的...
<cfy> 有谁知道长沙理工大学'和谐'玩了多少女人？
<Tan_z> 额
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: http://esf.sh.soufun.com/chushou/3_21654786.htm
<cfy> 不对,ee上次是说新房子...这是老房子...
<iFvwm> 回家回家。
<cfy> ...
<mfmg1911> 前晚折騰sopcast-player，用make命令安裝後點擊無反應，因為差一個東東導致sp-auth裝不上，想卸載也卸不了，只好在菜單把啟動項刪了圖個眼前清靜，可是那些沒用的垃圾用什麼命令刪除呢？
<basncy> 请问，ubuntu下C语言开发，在企业中什么集成开发环境用得最多呢？
<Loongjiang> basncy: 你哪家公司啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过我现在有时会遇到一些重启才能装的软件...
<cfy> 囧
<Kandu> basncy: 工作搞定沒
<Loongjiang> cfy: 重来没遇到过，系统服务我都不重启
<cfy> Loongjiang: 我说ipod touch...
<cfy> Kandu: gui会不?
<cfy> Kandu: gui编程.
<Kandu> cfy: gui 是什麼？
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 不會的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<cfy> 我有时想web来交互
<Kandu> cfy: 不過在 lazarus 里做很方便，直接拖個窗口，拖個按鈕，文本框，列表什麼都就一個 gui 程式了
<cfy> perl gui不太好.不过看ee写得挺好
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 感覺和 vb 一樣
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,是差不多.我断网了.调试交换机:)
<Kandu> cfy: cya
<DraZet> basncy: 每个公司的情况都不同，主要是编译器和调试器的不同 写代码所谓用什么编辑器
<DraZet> mfmg1911: sudo apt-get autoremove
<mfmg1911> DraZet:　謝謝
<basncy> DraZet, thank you
<DraZet> basncy: 推荐你用emacs编辑代码
<Lavande> 问一下。。编译的时候装了很多*-dev包，以后很少可能再用到，但是如果不删了，除了占用硬盘空间，还会不会有什么负面影响？（比如影响运行速度）
<basncy> DraZet, 我之前一直用gedit写，现在代码量有点大了，记晕咯。。
<gfrog_> basncy vim或者emacs呗
<DraZet> basncy: gedit写代码？god！那玩意就是个记事本，赶紧换emacs吧  速度哦
<DraZet> basncy: sudo apt-get install emacs
<jyf1987> DraZet: 比记事本高级多了 不许污蔑他
<basncy> DraZet, 嗯，emacs有svn插件么？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我污蔑
<basncy> 。。。
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
<DraZet> basncy: 有
<gfrog> Basncy emacs是个操作系统，要啥有啥。
 * jyf1987 Emacer露头就要照打
<happyaron> edison0354: 电影确实很好看。
 * gfrog vim党飘过
<asi> linux ȷʵºÃÍæ
<^k^> asi:say linux 确实好玩 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lainme> gedit有些插件很强的，就是速度慢了
<jyf1987> 又是yman-bot
<DraZet> basncy: http://lifegoo.pluskid.org/wiki/EmacsSubversion.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs 配合 Subversion 使用
<jyf1987> 用我的机器人 nick都不改下
<gfrog> 俺现在完全无视没有列编辑的编辑器
<basncy> gfrog, 操作系统是mac吧？
<lainme> gedit可以列编辑
<basncy> gfrog, e,mac system?
<DraZet> lainme: 在emacs面前，gedit无地自容
<lainme> DraZet: 没说要和emacs比
<basncy> DraZet, 好，谢谢了，这就去配置一下
<gfrog> Lainme 还有这牛逼功能？咋用？
<lainme> gfrog: multiedit最新版
<gfrog> lainme 那能用ctags么
<DraZet> Emacs 也可以列编辑
<gfrog> lainme 能用cscope么
<lainme> gfrog: 有插件，不好用。cscope不行
<jyf1987> emacs系统上能装记事本用么
<gfrog> lainme 那还脱离不了记事本的本质，哈哈。
<lainme> gfrog: gedit那些插件快捷键冲突太多了，也不好定制，所以换vim了
<DraZet> http://chandlewei.blogbus.com/logs/15583440.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: emacs 列模式编辑 - ChandleWEi's Blog - 博客大巴
<gfrog> lainme vim因为有模式，定制快捷键方便些。emacs的按键好可怕
<DraZet> gfrog: emacs 可以用csope 而且很强大
<gfrog> DraZet 这我知道，但是emacs过于重量级了，而且不是所有系统上都有
<happyaron> emacs是操作系统。。
<gfrog> vim的适应性更强大些。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: python 专门有个不被gfw的下载页面
<DraZet> http://www.cppblog.com/xguru/archive/2010/07/27/121416.html
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: emacs是一个os，这个os缺少一个好用的编辑器...
<^k^> ⇪ title: [趣闻]Emacs是否真的能煮咖啡？ - XGuru's Blog - C++博客
<DraZet> gfrog: gedit也不是所有的系统上面都有啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 必然的，要不怎么吸引那么多人去征兵
<edison0354> DraZet: 这个标题牛……
<edison0354> DraZet: vimshi所有都有
<gfrog> DraZet 我擦，我是vim党好伐
<edison0354> DraZet: vim是所有都有
<DraZet> edison0354: emacs真的可以煮咖啡的，里面有运行脚本
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 赞。
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。
<edison0354> DraZet: ……
<DraZet> edison0354: 很多默认只有vi没有vim
<edison0354> DraZet: 连着咖啡机？
<DraZet> edison0354: 当然 不然怎么煮咖啡
<edison0354> DraZet: 咖啡机能跟电脑连？好高级！
<gfrog> DraZet 现在linux里vi都是vim的别名或者符号连接
<redmorning> negative lookahead assertion 真绕
<gfrog> DraZet unix系应该还有纯vi
<DraZet> gfrog: ubuntu默认就不是
<DraZet> gfrog: 大便发行版 默认没有vim
<lainme> ubuntu是vim.tiny
<gfrog> DraZet ubuntu显然就是
<gfrog> DraZet vim－tiny包
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
<DraZet> gfrog: tiny包你不也需要再安装其他功能么
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
 * Loongjiang DraZet 2012了，世上没人用就忘了
<edison0354> DraZet: ……
<gfrog> DraZet 那也是vim
<gfrog> DraZet 只不过是有些功能没编译
<gfrog> DraZet emacs连装都没装耶
<DraZet> gfrog: 太监版本就不要炫耀了
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
 * gfrog 哦，不该挑起vim和emacs的圣战啦
<DraZet> gfrog: 所以Emacs才显得与众不同
<Loongjiang> gfrog: DraZet
<DraZet> gfrog: 哈哈 无聊死了 我再喊两句
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
 * alvin_rxg 用 emacs， 烂手指
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 牛X，不过太大了，没有vim 快捷
 * gfrog 用emacs按快捷键难道不会连脚都用上？
<DraZet> Loongjiang: vi太简单了 没挑战性
<DraZet> gfrog: 据说有
<gfrog> DraZet 就冲你这句话，你一定连emacs都用不好
<Loongjiang> DraZet:  总有用简单的时候，比如修改配置文件
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 你总没VI快
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 光启动就要20秒钟
<DraZet> gfrog: ... ... 确实没用好，所以还在求索中 吾道艰难啊
 * edison0354 火药味太浓了
<gfrog> 圣战是不会有结果的，我主动妥协，vim是编辑器之神，emacs是神的编辑器。
<DraZet> Loongjiang: emacs也可以启动很快
 * DraZet   Emacs仙福永享 寿与天齐！！！！
<Loongjiang> 教教我，我也在用emacs
<edison0354> DraZet: ==
<edison0354> DraZet: 你有事干了……
<DraZet> 有用性浪微博的么
<DraZet> edison0354: 怎么了？
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 教什么？
<edison0354> DraZet: 你有徒弟了
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 你只需要跟着我喊 Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐就好了
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 有人拍你，说emacs这里不好哪里不好，你就说emacs什么都能做
<gfrog> DraZet: 。。。。 emacs教众
<Loongjiang> DraZet: emacs-shell也可以用 vim么
<tcpct> ？添福填寿
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 我一向不会拍马屁
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 可以
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 不用拍马屁，只要喊就好
 * DraZet 要有点娱乐精神
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 在学PHP，EMACS可以帮我么，有类似vimtutor的帮助文档么，入门级就行了，I never digging antient
 * gfrog andchat很强大，安桌版irc客户端。
<Loongjiang> gfrog: 不若erc
<DraZet> Loongjiang: http://www.zeuux.org/group/hacking/bbs/content/2592/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacser的帖子：[修改]PHP-mode之Emacs实现自动提示 - 哲思
<gfrog> Loongjiang: erc也是安卓上的么
 * DraZet 我用daraIRC，案桌版IRC客户端
<tcpct> å®°ä½ 
<gfrog> DraZet: 好用？ssl和昵称补全之类都有嘛？
<cfy> gfrog: emacs
<LongJ> gfrog: 没听说过安桌版， erc 是EMACS版的吧
<gfrog> cfy: emacs咋？没法在安卓上用。
<tcpct> 安桌就是谷歌那个系统的吧
<cfy> 谁是网管?
<cfy> 想问下交换机的术语
<gfrog> LongJ: 哦，了解。
<gfrog> tcpct: 对头
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 在不?
<gfrog> cfy: 问啊，别控制，走两步
<LongJ> gfrog: 哦，android-irc?
<cfy> Automatically learning, automatically aging
<cfy>  
<cfy> 这是啥?
<cfy> 具体是啥作用,交换机的
<tcpct> IRC在词典里面都有这个词
<cfy> 它是归在MAC Address Learning 里的
<LongJ> gfrog: 安卓是基于linux 的
<gfrog> LongJ: yep，现在手机irc中
<LongJ> gfrog: AndChat 1.3.4.1 ,是chat 好不好
<gfrog> cfy: 听起来像是cam表，mac地址和端口对应表 不知道对错，瞎猜
<DraZet> gfrog: 什么昵称补全？
<Loongjiang> DraZet:add-to-list "load-path" ~/.emacs/ph/这句，load-path没这个指令啊，用load-file行么
<Loongjiang> DraZet: PHP下有N个文件，要load-file N次么
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 查看一下标点符号
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 是EMACS没有LOAD-PATH这个指令，自动补全都列不出来，关标点什么事啊
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 哦，我错了
<DraZet> 走了 回家了
<DraZet> 88
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 怎样从SHELL下切换到ERC下啊，KAO，只好C x C c ,重来
<DraZet> Loongjiang: 查google
<DraZet> Loongjiang: google是个很好的工具
<reiv> Loongjiang: 应该是'load-path吧
<reiv> load-path是个变量
<Loongjiang> reiv: 恩，可是add-to-list没有
<Loongjiang> reiv: 哦 ，
<jiero> Anybody used Sugar-on-a-Stick for Kid?
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: (add-to-list 'load-path "xxx")
<Loongjiang> MaskRay:  看不懂emacs的指令
<Loongjiang> 可以在终端下 执行吗
<reiv> Loongjiang: add-to-list是函数
<reiv> Loongjiang: 是emacs的命令，不能在shell下执行
<Loongjiang> reiv: 是M-X后执行吗
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: M-: 或者在 erc 里，移动光标到那个表达式后面的括号，按 C-x C-e
<Loongjiang> reiv: 抱歉 ，在看WIKI，不过还是望有人帮我
<reiv> Loongjiang: 随便哪个buffer里面，用C-x C-e执行。
<Loongjiang> reiv: 多谢
<Loongjiang> 				add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs/php/"
<Loongjiang> M-：怎么把指令打到这里来了
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: 一般用 ~/.emacs.d/
<reiv> 在*scratch*里面试吧。
<Loongjiang> reiv: 应该是M-S-；吧
<Loongjiang> （add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/php/"
<onshoestring> 今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<Loongjiang> (add-to-list 'load-path "~/.emacs.d/php/")
<houge_langley> 貌似最近都没有讲座……
<houge_langley> test
<houge_langley> 我还有以为我掉线了，最近网络真是垃圾……
<NineFox> 额，你没有掉线，没人说话的
<houge_langley> NineFox: 恩，是啊……
<NineFox> houge_langley: 没人啊
<NineFox> houge_langley: 注册用户名的指令是什么？
<Loongjia1g> howto choose one running  precessing,under the emacs,exmple emacs-shell and emacs-erc
<Loongjia1g> I am in a trouble
<NineFox> 哈哈，注册好了。
<houge_langley> Loongjia1g: 朋友的意思是多任务切换？
<Loongjia1g> houge_langley: choose one buffer
<Loongjia1g> houge_langley: without emacs ,I can't input chinese
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 好了，我知道了，C-X -->(left or right)
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 谢谢
<NineFox> 我使用sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop安装了Kubuntu后，现在回到Gnome下变英文了，可是中文支持安装了。
<houge_langley> NineFox: 家伙真是能折腾……
<NineFox> 呵呵，貌似有遇到你了
<rothsdad> 中文测试
<houge_langley> NineFox: 我也这么试过，我觉得想体验KDE，还是用Arch
<houge_langley> NineFox: 呵呵
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 最近几天还真谢谢你，教会我不少Emacs的知识，这样我在win7上的cygwin也驾轻就熟了。
<NineFox> 中文一切正常，但是菜单是英文的，但是中文不能选择，安装语言，看到中文已经安装。难道要卸掉重新安装中文？
<NineFox> KDE4的界面还是很PP的，以前用过红帽子6，那个界面简直就是翻版的XP
 * NineFox 晕倒
<houge_langley> NineFox: 其实界面我倒是无所谓，关键是效率和稳定就好。
<NineFox> 不过听说稳定性不行啊。
<NineFox> 效率嘛，综合来看的。
<houge_langley> 对于高手来说，装系统岂不是如此简单，第一步，安装一个Linux内核；第二步，安装一个Emacs；第三步，定制一下，貌似就好了。
<houge_langley> NineFox: KDE稳定性我不敢评论，毕竟没有用过几次。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 足亦
<NineFox> 我也是刚开始用的时候，网上查了一下。过几个月就了解了，依我的折腾能力
 * NineFox 笑了笑，开始狂敲键盘，折腾可怜的小本
<xiaoy> NineFox, 在语言设置窗口里把“中文”调到上面去
<NineFox> 灰色，不可选
 * Loongjiang 我也是可怜的小本
<NineFox> 奇怪的是仅仅菜单是英文，其他的都还是中文
<Loongjiang> NineFox:  EMACS你们怎么操作菜单的啊
<NineFox> Loongjiang：哈哈，同病相怜啊
<NineFox> Loongjiang: 我不用EMACS，vi
<Loongjiang> NineFox: 眼看着菜单不能用
<xiaoy> NineFox, gksu /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<Loongjiang> NineFox: 之前一直用VIM的
<xiaoy> 试一下这样。。。
<NineFox> xiaoy: 好，我试试。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 在
<Loongjiang> NineFox: VIM，我懂一点
<houge_langley> 刚刚我用sufamily这个用户名在win7下的cygwin的Emacs登陆了IRC，但是，Google Pinyin无法输入，看来还是需要x-window的输入框架。
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 一点不懂的飘过。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 呵呵，
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: ERC不是很好么，我的ERC五笔
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: eim?
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: EMACS-ERC+EMACS-WUBI
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 有没有EMACS-PINYIN？呵呵
<houge_langley> 看来没有
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 我不习惯拼音
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 有的
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 有自带的拼音，还有很多其它的中文输入法
<NineFox> ^_^，我又回来了，怎么设置，不好意思，刚才在Win下写东西。
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 如何调用？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 好说M-X，然后输入set-input-methom
<NineFox> houge_langley：还在用EMACS啊
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 再输入chinese-py
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 再CTRL-\就可以切换了
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 我去试试
<iIlL10oO> houge_langley: emacs 不支持html5
<xiaoy> NineFox, 怎么样？设置了吗？
<sufamily> 哈哈,成功了
<NineFox> 我刚才在Win下，路径不知到了。
<NineFox> xiaoy：把路径再发一下把，谢谢
<xiaoy> gksu /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<sufamily> Loongjiang: 谢谢,现在是用的是cygwin上面的emacs的erc,哇喀喀
<Loongjiang> sufamily: 什么感觉，高兴吧，挑战还在后面呢，
<sufamily> Loongjiang: 哈哈,没有事
<Loongjiang> sufamily: 我就希望切换输入法的键是Shift
<sufamily> 就是字体不好看
<Loongjiang> sufamily: 你什么字体
<NineFox> xiaoy：没有用啊，我的中文包已经安装了，但是现在打开语言设置，中文是灰色不可选
<sufamily> Loongjiang: 试试修改配置
<Loongjiang> sufamily: 用simsun
<sufamily> Loongjiang: 不清楚
<Loongjiang> vim ~/.fbtermrc
<xiaoy> NineFox, 在PASTEBIN里面贴以下locale的out-put
<MopperWhite> hi
<xiaoy> 在Terminal里面输入locale
<GPLfeng> KDE 4.6老是弹bug晕
<NineFox> LANG=zh_CN.utf8
<NineFox> LANGUAGE=zh_SG
<NineFox> LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.utf8"
<NineFox> LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.utf8"
<NineFox> LC_TIME="zh_CN.utf8"
<NineFox> LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.utf8"
<^k^> NineFox:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<ghw> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<xiaoy> 我说了。。。要在PASTEBIN里面 -_-
<ghw> 机器人真伟大。。。
<xiaoy> -_-
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 如何修改Emacs的字体？！
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: are you under the console mode?
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 是滴
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: fbterm or jfbterm
<Loongjiang> 修改控制台的字体就可以了
<MopperWhite> 聊啥呢？？
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: geek的生活，技术=一切
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 不吃饭？不上厕所？
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: if I can ,never
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 找到了，暂时不折腾，反正Linux的不需要修改
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 日产爱情动作片？？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 改成SIMSUN就好看多了，昨天我也是这样改的
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 请问服务器版装上xfce乱码是什么状况？
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 一开始就不能用中文吗？
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 多半没装中文字体，要么就是
<iIlL10oO> MopperWhite: 先改个好点的字体
<MopperWhite> iIlL10oO: 求方法
<iIlL10oO> MopperWhite: 我是菜鸟
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 应该有吧？
<MopperWhite> iIlL10oO: 谁不是呢？
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: ，乱码 有两 种可能，一是没装中文字体，再就是字符编码不对
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 完全不懂……
<iIlL10oO> MopperWhite: 换字体应该不难,先网上搜索一下,用google
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 比如，UTF―8的字体，你设置成，ISO―8859多半会乱码
<MopperWhite> iIlL10oO: 我去试试
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 没改过啊……
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: GOOGLE
<MopperWhite> 我妈开始嚎了……
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 求教，如何用Emacs上网？
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 或者用Emacs看视频……
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: GOOGLE，我也不知，知 道的方法只有一个M―X ，SHELL，W3M
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 谢谢
<iIlL10oO> houge_langley: Emacs功能太多了, 就像GOS
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哈哈,都怪lisp太强大了.
<RavenChan> cfy, 这句话好奇怪= =
<RavenChan> cfy, lisp是个语言，一个语言应该啥都能做啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯?
<RavenChan> cfy, 所以说就算lisp啥都能做也不显示出它强大
<cfy> RavenChan: 语言有自身限制的.
<xiaoy> ninefox, o/
<ninefox> o/
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 如何运行w3m？在Emacs里面？
<cfy> opera不是挺好?为啥喜欢在emacs里跑浏览器?
<MaskRay> houge_langley: emacs-w3m
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉,网路又差了....只有irc坚挺....
<cfy>  MaskRay: 玩不玩游戏的?
<cfy> 晚上铁通快....白天电信快...
<cfy> 囧
<caleb-> csslayer Commented @ 2011-01-23 15:14：「现在gtk+ 3还差不多没影呢。」
<MaskRay> cfy: 只玩 gba nds
<caleb-> gtk3 stable 下月初就要 release 了说
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?有游戏机的呀,还是模拟器?
 * caleb- kick csslayer
<MaskRay> cfy: visualboyadvance desmume no$gba ....
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥.....模拟器名字?
<caleb-> 春节期间(元宵前)估计可以看到 gtk3 stable
<cfy> caleb-: 希望春节期间看到2.6.38 release
<caleb-> 春节期间 debian squeeze 也会出
 * caleb- is gtk 党人
<RavenChan> MaskRay, desmume似乎状态不错
<Loongjiang> 问大家个问题 ，怎样把emacs的输入法切换绑定到Shift啊，打字切换太难受了
<Loongjiang> 搜半天不见得有结果
<caleb-> qt immodule 是从 gtk 学来的，而且 qt4 immodule bug 很多 <- qt3 immodule 没啥 bug 但官方不支持
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 速度不及 no$gba，linux 版没空格加速
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你参与开发吧。。
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 没有弄出来，貌似要修改home下的/emacs文件，但是我这里没有
<caleb-> qt 到现在还会掉字, right to left 也不给力
<caleb-> 还是 pango 比较好使
<RavenChan> MaskRay, no$gba确实NB
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是desmume一直在进步= =
<iIlL10oO> cfy: lisp 不强大,强大的是emacs
<RavenChan> MaskRay, no$gba还是2.6a?那不是一直没更新了么= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 几年前就2.6a了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 知道，现在似乎还是 2.6*
<cfy> iIlL10oO: emacs的强大也体现出了lisp的强大啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 那一般玩啥游戏?
<cfy> MaskRay: 宠物小精灵?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: desmume 也快一年没更新了吧
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我半年前试过desmume,速度和no$gba 2.5/2.4已经差不多了= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, svn一直在更新
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 只是没放新版本
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 有 linux 的空格加速吗？
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 空格加速可以设置么?我记得我以前是一直按着的....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你玩什么游戏?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 不知道= =我觉得要100%速度都很难
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 现在不是考虑加速的时候= =
<cfy> 100%?我记得以前都几百的...
<RavenChan> cfy, 那是gba= =
<MaskRay> cfy: xdotool keydown space 有没有用？
<RavenChan> cfy, 我在讨论nds来的= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦...你们再说nds?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 难道你是在说gba= =?
<cfy> MaskRay: 强制么?有没有模拟器自带的?
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.....
<RavenChan> cfy, gba的话vba-m大赞
<MaskRay> cfy: 口袋妖怪，火炎纹章，机器人大战，恶魔城，光明之魂，……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, , gba的话vba-m大赞
<houge_langley> 才知道社交网络结尾曲的名字：♫ The Beatles - Baby You're A Rich Man ♫
<MaskRay> RavenChan: vba-m 好在哪里？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 流畅
<cfy> 有没有简单的赛车游戏
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 啊啊反正各种细节
<cfy> 或者战略的不要微操的?
<edison0354> cfy: 极品飞车
<RavenChan> cfy, torcs =w=
<houge_langley> cfy: 还是极品飞车爽
<cfy> edison0354: 我要简单的...不要这么大的...
<iIlL10oO> lisp 是最简洁的
<cfy> RavenChan: 简单的.不是要力求真是:)
<edison0354> cfy: RTS不要微操的也就红警和帝国了
<edison0354> cfy: 一般大把
<cfy> edison0354: 小游戏.有创意的.
<edison0354> cfy: 马里奥赛车？
<edison0354> cfy: N64的，用模拟器玩
<cfy> edison0354: 最好能在ipod touch上跑
<edison0354> cfy: 无IOS设备
<cfy> 我的笔记本不能玩游戏...只能在ipod touch上玩
<edison0354> cfy: 自己去app store找，然后找免费的下
<cfy> 有名字就行.
<edison0354> cfy: 越狱没？
<cfy> edison0354: 我下 盗 版 :)
<cfy> edison0354: 不要鄙视我,呵呵
<MaskRay> RavenChan: vba 够完美了，导致我用那些 sfc fc ... 模拟器时总觉得不舒服
<cfy> edison0354: 越了.
<edison0354> cfy: 恩，先去正版app store找名字，然后下盗版去
<edison0354> cfy: 我也盗版流的
<cfy> edison0354: http://apptrackr.org/
<edison0354> cfy: 还是android的store好，基本都是免费
<cfy> edison0354: 这里直接找不就好了?
<edison0354> cfy: 俺没iOS设备，不懂……
<RavenChan> cfy, 说好的wesnoth呢。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 不过用重力感应玩赛车很不爽！
<cfy> edison0354: apple感觉基本都收费....连wesnoth,人家移植到ipod touch,还要收费....
<RavenChan> MaskRay, vba-m比vba好很多真的= =可以试试
<FrankLv> Hi，我虚拟机外改了磁盘大小，fdisk -l 还是原来的，我该如何操作来让系统发现硬盘变大了？
<Lavande> 问一下。。编译的时候装了很多*-dev包，以后很少可能再用到，但是如果不删了，除了占用硬盘空间，还会不会有什么负面影响？（比如影响运行速度）
<cfy> edison0354: 不要重力啊.这个是不爽的.呵呵.我记得有款,重力感应+屏幕自动旋转的.
<cfy> RavenChan: 我去装......
<cfy> RavenChan: 快的.
<caleb-> Lavande: 没影响
<cfy> edison0354: 你没ipod touch?
<edison0354> cfy: 水果的条款好像跟开源条款有冲突
<Lavande> caleb-: 多谢：）
<edison0354> cfy: VLC因为条款问题被从mac app store下架了
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?不是啊,我说软件啊.
<houge_langley> edison0354: vlc都下架了
<cfy> edison0354: vlc是啥?
<edison0354> cfy: 我没钱买水果设备
<edison0354> cfy: VLC……
<cfy> edison0354: 我买来用处多呢.
<MaskRay> RavenChan: windows 的？
<edison0354> cfy: 反正iOS很少有免费APP
<cfy> edison0354: 哦,一个播放器?
<edison0354> cfy: VLC就是也用ffmpeg的一播放器
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 开源的，全平台似乎
<edison0354> cfy: 恩，开源三大播放器之一
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?我这个寒假才听说...
<RavenChan> edison0354, vlc不止能用ffmpeg
<MaskRay> edison0354: 哪三大？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额，不知道
<edison0354> MaskRay: MPC,MPLAYER,VLC
<RavenChan> edison0354, mpc
<RavenChan> edison0354, 是啥？
<edison0354> MaskRay: 但是MPC只有WIN平台，你可以无视
<edison0354> RavenChan: media player classic
<edison0354> RavenChan: 衍生出了Media Player Classic - Home Cinema
<RavenChan> edison0354, 这是开源的= =？
<cfy> edison0354: vlc怎么nb了?
<edison0354> RavenChan: 是的……不过国内诸多播放器都盗用了……
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道
<edison0354> cfy: 我是mplayer党
<edison0354> cfy: win用MPC-HC
<edison0354> cfy: 不喜欢VLC
<cfy> edison0354: 我也只是mplayer+ffmpeg
<cfy> edison0354: 才发现我也装了vlc
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<edison0354> cfy: 我是ffmpeg-mt
<cfy> 啥破网络...
 * RavenChan 目前是mplayer,以前一直是realplayer = =
<edison0354> cfy: +1
<edison0354> cfy: 还是aron的对称网好
 * caleb- is mplayer 党人
<edison0354> RavenChan: realplayer……
<cfy> edison0354: 对称?
<edison0354> cfy: 他上行，下行对称的
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?这是啥网络?
<caleb-> aron 不是在国内？
<edison0354> cfy: 光纤好象是
<caleb-> 哪个 isp 服务那么好？
<edison0354> caleb-: 他在兲朝的
<Loongjiang> 大家好
<edison0354> caleb-: 确实有点不可思议
<happyaron> caleb-: 在国内
<happyaron> caleb-: 不过光纤进楼
<happyaron> caleb-: 所以1M 2M 的也对称
<caleb-> 真好
<cfy> edison0354: 多大带宽?
<edison0354> cfy: 他2M的，对称
<edison0354> Lavande: 是传说中的姐控？
<caleb-> 对称的用云储存很爽啊
<cfy> edison0354: 哦.
 * happyaron 上下行220k/s...
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃。。。
<edison0354> Ubuntu 11.04的一次更新，最终将分级和评论功能带入Ubuntu软件中心
<Lavande> edison0354: 你是皮卡丘？
<cfy> 那不是250么....
<edison0354> Lavande: 握爪，我也控御姐的:-D
<cfy> XD
<edison0354> Lavande: 恩
<happyaron> cfy: 不能稳定到那么高的。
<Lavande> edison0354: 哈哈，看来没弄错，我记得那个头像
<edison0354> cfy: 我的2M的网，都很难上200的
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<edison0354> Lavande: :)
<cfy> 我是4M,不过晚上不行啊..
<edison0354> cfy: 帝都的2M网都能飙到300
<cfy> edison0354: 为啥?控制没做好?
<cfy> 412k/s
<cfy> 目前
<edison0354> Lavande: 姐控最近还是控saber？
<edison0354> cfy: 不知道，反正我只在飙115的时候到过300
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃，没有控啊，那个啊，其实我不认识saber。。。完全是跟着瓣瓣瞎起哄的。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦?在帝都呢?
<edison0354> Lavande: 倒
<cfy> edison0354: 115现在感觉慢了...
<edison0354> cfy: 在家，山西
<Lavande> edison0354: :-D
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> edison0354: 哦...读书的时候啊
<cfy> RavenChan: 我还在下载源代码包....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我也是
<cfy> MaskRay: 你也是rp?
<MaskRay> cfy: svn co 中。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<edison0354> RavenChan: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133566.htm
<edison0354> cfy: 啥读书的时候？
<cfy> edison0354: 你是不是在读大学?
<edison0354> cfy: 是啊，你不也是？
<cfy> edison0354: 所以.你读书在北京?
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,我是啊.
<edison0354> cfy: 是在帝都
<cfy> 我学校的网络倒是不错.一直在250.....
<edison0354> cfy: 我学校不咋样
<cfy> edison0354: 在北京的人挺多啊.
<edison0354> 老师：“雷锋出差一千里，好事做了一火车。这句话体现了雷锋什么样的品质？” 学生：“ 体现了雷锋人品好、熟人多，去哪都能买到火车票。”
<cfy> edison0354: 啥xiangfu,jyf,斗篷啥的.
<edison0354> cfy: 因为北京学校多……
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<caleb-> 体现了雷锋人品好、熟人多，去哪都能坐到公务票
<cfy> RavenChan: 囧....源代码下载不下来了...
<edison0354> cfy: 你悲催……
<caleb-> sf.net 这两天维护
<cfy> edison0354: wesnoth的,就是玩不了游戏了.
<caleb-> sf.net 被黑了要检查
<cfy> 有人玩cf么?
<edison0354> cfy: 囧
<cfy> edison0354: XD
<edison0354> cfy: 我有时间先把刺客信条2刷版了
<cfy> edison0354: 我玩简单的...比如cf...
<edison0354> cfy: 我不能玩那些游戏，3D眩晕症
<cfy> edison0354: 刺客信条2不是3d?
<edison0354> cfy: 是，我不晕ACT游戏
<cfy> edison0354: 第一人称的?
<caleb-> edison0354: 连平面 lcd 都眩晕?
<edison0354> cfy: 但是有时候也会晕某些特定画面风格的ACT
<edison0354> cfy: ACT是动作游戏
<cfy> edison0354: 不要说notation....我听不懂的:)
<edison0354> caleb-: 这个和显示器有关？
<edison0354> cfy: 啥是notation？
<cfy> edison0354: 我记得高中生物怎么说的?是耳朵里的某个器官?
<edison0354> cfy: 半规管
<caleb-> edison0354: 我的意思是不用戴 3D 眼镜
<redmorning> edison0354: 刺客信条1，3分钟的热情，不过花了30分钟上手。
<edison0354> cfy: 没记错的话
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯,是这个太敏感了么?
<edison0354> caleb-: 哦，我没戴过那个，不知道那个晕不晕
<cfy> edison0354: notation没有搞错的话,是专业属于的意思.....
<caleb-> 平衡感和视觉是有关的
<edison0354> redmorning: 既然已经开始了，就玩完吧
<caleb-> 单脚站立，闭上眼睛，然后那只脚半蹲看看
<edison0354> cfy: 差不多吧
<cfy> edison0354: notation没有搞错的话,是专业术语的意思.....
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> caleb-: 半蹲不累么...
<redmorning> edison0354: 卸了，刺客2的安装文件也一并删了……
<edison0354> cfy: RTS,TPS,ACT,FPS,RPG，我也就能数出来这几种了
<caleb-> cfy: 测平衡感而已啊
<edison0354> redmorning: 我还打算玩兄弟会呢……
<caleb-> cfy: 年纪大的会摔倒
<cfy> caleb-: 你能多久?
<cfy> edison0354: .我基本都不知道....
<edison0354> caleb-: 我睁着眼都不一定能蹲下去……
<caleb-> cfy: 只是测视觉和平衡感
<cfy> caleb-: 怎么测?我估计可以一直下去.只要体力没问题....
<caleb-> cfy: 要闭上眼睛
<iTron4> 一直下去，体力没有问题....
<cfy> caleb-: 当然.
<iTron4> 真让人遐想...
<edison0354> iTron4: 腿会酸
<edison0354> iTron4: 遐想啥？
<cfy> caleb-: 我记得我第一次试的时候实在小学吧,所以习惯了:)
<iTron4> 不能说。。。
<caleb-> 没站过桩的撑不了多久吧
<cfy> 是在
<cfy> caleb-: 那测体力了...
<iTron4> 我以为在床上测呢...
<edison0354> iTron4: 你比我还邪恶……
<iTron4> 嘿嘿。。。我就是路过... 遐想一下....
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 都在说啥....
<cfy> 难道我漏看了个测试?
<edison0354> 春运回家必备的十件秘器：1.小板凳；2.被子；3.蛇皮袋；4.大音量山寨手机；5.防盗内裤；6.尿不湿；7.颈枕；8.扁担；9.报纸杂志；10.急救药物。你被哪个雷到了？
<cfy> 报纸杂志
<cfy> 5吧
<cfy> 要防盗内裤干啥?
<edison0354> 放钱啊
<cfy> 哦....
<cfy> 我一样也用不到....
<iTron4> edison0354: 蛇皮袋是什么....
<edison0354> cfy: 就是那种前面有个拉链口袋的内裤
<edison0354> iTron4: 好像是那种民工背的那种放东西的袋子把
<cfy> edison0354: iTron4: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/紅白藍膠袋
<edison0354> iTron4: 编织袋
<RavenChan> cfy, MaskRay 什么源码= =
<iTron4> edison0354: 蛇皮的啊？真奢侈... 雷死了....
<edison0354> http://hxyl.net/2011/01/28/chun-yun-han/
<cfy> RavenChan: 我和 MaskRay弄得不一样.我的是wesnoth的....
<edison0354> 更多的在上面的链接里
<houge_langley> edison0354: 我觉得说玩3D游戏导致眩晕不能用半规管来解释，首先半规管是感受角加速度的，球囊斑是感受直线加速度的，没有加速度也就不会到知道位置觉的产生；原因我个人认为是眼睛，视神经，那条反射导致的
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 这么复杂?
<edison0354> houge_langley: 好像是的
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我也后来才反应过来的
<houge_langley> edison0354: 个人看法……
<myke2> houge_langley: 视细胞还是神经细胞？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 待我Google
<houge_langley> myke2: 有的，很多……
<houge_langley> edison0354: 不用Google，我复习下就OK了
<edison0354> houge_langley: 话说你啥专业？
<cap_sensitive> 请问，ctex是以什么授权协议发布的源码？
<houge_langley> edison0354: 学医的
<myke2> houge_langley: 视杆细胞还是视锥细胞？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 表示高中生物+生物竞赛没听说过球囊斑这个名词==!
<houge_langley> myke2: 都不是
<edison0354> myke2: 那俩是感受亮度和色彩的
<edison0354> myke2: 锥是色彩好像
<houge_langley> myke2: 和下丘脑有关？不太清楚，有空去神经内科问问
<myke2> houge_langley: 那就是神经冲动？
<myke2> edison0354: 对，视锥是色彩
<houge_langley> myke2: 明天去科室问问
<edison0354> houge_langley: 下丘脑主要是内分泌吧
<cfy> houge_langley: 医生?
<houge_langley> edison0354: 咱两应该早就认识吧，我记得你用Twitter的。
<cfy> 唉....生物没学好的路过....
<houge_langley> cfy: 恩
<edison0354> houge_langley: 那你记错了……
<cfy> houge_langley: 啥专业的?
<myke2> houge_langley: 下丘脑是内分泌和神经双重的
<caleb-> 其实很多医生也只是在忽悠啊
<houge_langley> edison0354: 哦……
<edison0354> myke2: 神经冲动是神经调节
<caleb-> 任天堂宣布 3DS 不适合六岁以下孩童
<edison0354> houge_langley: 囧
<edison0354> houge_langley: 打算找个api上推了
<edison0354> caleb-: 我觉得也不适合我
<caleb-> 但又有一批医生宣称只要眼睛发育正常就能玩 3DS
<houge_langley> edison0354: 呵呵
<edison0354> myke2: 你又是个啥专业的？难道也是医学？
<cfy> houge_langley: 你啥专业的?内科外科?
<caleb-> 明明没有研究基础
<houge_langley> caleb-: 正解
<houge_langley> cfy: B超
<myke2> edison0354: 学生。
<cfy> houge_langley: B超?...
<yunfan> 我这 dropbox解封了 大家试试各地如何
<edison0354> houge_langley: 额，我们宿舍一人的媳妇也是
<cfy> myke2: 啥专业?
<houge_langley> yunfan: 昨天好像就解封了
<edison0354> yunfan: 封了的
<myke2> cfy: 高中。。。。。。
<yunfan> houge_langley: 恩
<edison0354> houge_langley: 哦
<yunfan> 搞不好是过年解封 俄
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<cfy> myke2: 哦....
<edison0354> myke2: 年轻人……
<yunfan> 中央给大家拜年 顺便解封几个网站
<cfy> myke2: 高几?
<edison0354> myke2: 下丘脑还管神经调节的？
<houge_langley> cfy: 医学影响学，辅助科室
<cfy> yunfan: 顺便把youtube解了吧
<houge_langley> 打错了，影像
<edison0354> cfy: 那个用ipv6
<yunfan> cfy: 有几天抽风过
<cfy> houge_langley: 哦..
<GPLfeng> :-D
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我那个同学的老婆是在四川啥学校学这个专业的
<myke2> cfy: edison0354 我生物不及格，下学期要我补课了
<edison0354> myke2: 倒，那还知道这么清楚……
<cfy> myke2: ...,高二么....
<cfy> myke2: 考试太难了吧......
<MaskRay> cfy: 猜得好准
<houge_langley> cfy: 高中生，多好啊，我都工作两年了
<iTron4> photonvps 要支持 ipv6 了...
<myke2> edison0354: cfy 后面神经调节什么膜电位和离子交换还有各种化学就搞不清楚了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦?你说  myke2 高二?
<iTron4> houge_langley: 我快4年了...年青人...
<cfy> houge_langley: 我不是啊.我是大学生....
<houge_langley> myke2: 哦，这个是生理学的问题，很复杂，在考研的西医综合中，都是难点
<houge_langley> iTron4: 都是老人~
<edison0354> myke2: 你是高中生物吗……
<edison0354> myke2: 突触那里？
<iTron4> houge_langley: 老不死的了...
<houge_langley> iTron4: 嘿嘿
<edison0354> myke2: 就膜内外的钠钾调电位吧？
<myke2> edison0354: 主要是我没听过课，考前就把书翻了一遍，没做卷子
 * iTron4 离死都不那么遥远...
<edison0354> myke2: 然后还分泌啥东西刺激突触末梢
<houge_langley> edison0354: 恩，其实如果在生理学里面复杂多了
<edison0354> myke2: 忘的差不多了，2年半了……
<myke2> edison0354: 现在要会考，所以老师开始抓了
<iTron4> myke2: 在学校，时间过得慢吧...
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 现在desmume有比半月前快了好多的样子。。
<cfy> myke2: 大学翻下书铁定过了...在我这里...
<edison0354> myke2: 才高二啊……
<houge_langley> edison0354, myke2: 我刚刚考完都忘记了，毕竟不搞基础医学，主要搞临床
<RavenChan> myke2, 你高中就提前在用大学的方式生活了=w=
<cfy> 在我们学校....
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我这是2年半前的印象了……
<houge_langley> myke2: 这孩子挺会享受
<edison0354> RavenChan: 倒……
<cfy> 提前一个月看书的肯定是班级前3
<iTron4> houge_langley: 我一直都在想为什么人老了，感觉日子过那么快呢... 可能是因为人老了，反应慢了，反应５分钟的事儿，花了10分钟。你说有道理没？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我还没 svn co 完。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这么慢= =
<houge_langley> edison0354: 关键要看神马神经纤维，节前，节后，胆碱能还是肾上腺素能……
<caleb-> iTron4: 一般说法是比例问题
<iTron4> caleb-: 什么比例问题。
<caleb-> iTron4: 对六岁的孩子来说，一年是人生的 1/6
<caleb-> iTron4: 对30岁的来说，是 1/30
<houge_langley> iTron4: 是啊，不过我需要快速反应，要不病人就死在自己手上了，那就杯具了
<caleb-> 所以觉得时间越过越快
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我前面说还没好就是这个意思。。。
<iTron4> houge_langley: 这东西，由不得你啊。
<edison0354> houge_langley: 恩，递质
<cfy> iTron4: 有种说法是.对于遇到新鲜事物感觉时间要慢
<edison0354> houge_langley: 乙酰胆碱
 * RavenChan desmume吃了我一个cpu = =
<iTron4> cfy: 就是反应慢了。
<houge_langley> edison0354: 那个是胆碱能神经元，肾上腺素就不是了
<houge_langley> edison0354: 肾上腺素能纤维
<cfy> iTron4: 不是啊,然后它说老了以后新鲜事物少.所以感觉时间快
<Kandu> RavenChan: 啦，我買了個 dsi 來玩  :) 趟被窩里也很樂樂
<iTron4> cfy: 哎...
<cfy> Kandu: dsi是啥?
<RavenChan> Kandu, 有钱人
<edison0354> houge_langley: 额，不懂了……
<edison0354> Kandu: 我也要DSI
<edison0354> Kandu: 不过还是比较喜欢DSL
<houge_langley> edison0354: 我也忘记了
<edison0354> cfy: Nintendo的掌机
<Kandu> cfy: nds i
<cfy> edison0354: Kandu: 哦...
<myke2> edison0354: NDSL?
<edison0354> myke2: 恩
<myke2> edison0354: 我们那里有人玩的
<Kandu> RavenChan: 也不是，還能寫程式練練手
<myke2> edison0354: 还有psp什么的，我都一点不知道
<Kandu> edison0354: 我也是，還是 dsl 比較靈活
<Kandu> edison0354: 可以有 slot2
<edison0354> myke2: 额，都不娱乐的啊？
<edison0354> Kandu: 还有屏幕的问题
<edison0354> Kandu: 而且没有GBA烧录卡槽比较那个啥
<Kandu> edison0354: i 的屏幕比 l 好吧
<Kandu> edison0354: 比較大，而且可調增加了一級
<edison0354> Kandu: 大
<edison0354> Kandu: 于是游戏分辨率不对应，而且费电
<Kandu> edison0354: 分辨率沒變，就是尺寸大了
<edison0354> Kandu: 额，那我记错了
<Kandu> edison0354: 唔，費電，費錢。dsl 比 ds 便宜了很多， dsi 一出，又高上去了
<houge_langley> 我比较喜欢Moto那个手机，Atrix
<edison0354> Kandu: 汗
<edison0354> Kandu: 马上的3DS更高
<edison0354> houge_langley: 我喜欢desire
<edison0354> 话说那个新PSP看的很不爽！
<houge_langley> edison0354: 我看重的是Atrix能够插在笔记本外设上，变成网本。
<edison0354> houge_langley: 啥意思？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 做无线网卡使？
<houge_langley> edison0354: 朋友墙内还是墙外？
<edison0354> houge_langley: 内
<edison0354> houge_langley: 但是能翻出去
<houge_langley> edison0354: 稍等
<houge_langley> edison0354: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM3OTc1NzI0.html
<iTron4> Android 系统哦。
<iTron4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWIe8wQBqS0
<houge_langley> iTron4: 恩，很牛的，Atrix实现的一机三用
<iTron4> 这个真 cool，还可以接笔记本...
<iTron4> 那本子看上去也是 android　的。
<houge_langley> iTron4: 关键是，手机就是那个笔记本外设的处理器了，还能充电……
<houge_langley> iTron4: 那个本子就是个外设
<iTron4> 真是...
<houge_langley> iTron4: 除了加装电池，键盘，屏幕外，没有了，全靠后面的Atrix作为处理器
<myke2> 谁用asy的？
<iTron4> houge_langley: 还有遥控器...
<myke2> 谁在tex里面几何作图的?
<houge_langley> iTron4: 是啊……所以我比较潮这个……
<RavenChan> cfy, cfy 活着么？。。。
<iTron4> houge_langley: 是挺潮的...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: haskell 太爽了
<houge_langley> iTron4: 我攒钱，我减肥……
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么爽?
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<MaskRay> cfy: pattern matching
<iTron4> http://androidandme.com/2011/01/phones/motorola-atrix-4g-laptop-dock-to-cost-around-150/
<edison0354> houge_langley: 额，那爪机处理器也太强了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 举个例子
<edison0354> drazet: 信道的花和尚好！
<MaskRay> cfy: list comprehension
<houge_langley> edison0354: 双核
<yunfan> 花和尚社区 俄
<edison0354> houge_langley: 不是IP5要四核嘛
<MaskRay> cfy: [a+b | (a,b) <- [(1,3),(8,4),(9,2)], a < 2, b < 4]
<edison0354> houge_langley: 错了，好像不是IP5
<iTron4> $150 laptop dock
<drazet> edison0354, 哈哈
<drazet> 好啊
<cfy> MaskRay: 4?
<drazet> 姚晨离婚了啊
<houge_langley> edison0354: 这个不清楚，不过A8处理器，都是ARM架构，精简指令集，和MOTO那些相比应该差不多
<iTron4> houge_langley: 那是 Android 3.0?
<heiher> 有没有USB接口的处置RAID盒？
<MaskRay> cfy: [4]
<cfy> MaskRay: []是啥?匿名数组么?
<houge_langley> iTron4: 不是，Android3.0是专门为平板设计的，手机继续走2.×的道路
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 1 8 9 + 3 4 2
<RavenChan> MaskRay, J
<MaskRay> cfy: list
<iTron4> houge_langley: 嗯，最近在搞 Android 的游戏。
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 注意后面的条件
<iTron4> houge_langley: 希望能有市场。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 什么意思？
<houge_langley> iTron4: 恩，希望越来越好。
<heiher> 想搞一个Android的郑码输入法，可是看不明白 Softkeyboard 例程，哪位能帮助？
<MaskRay> RavenChan: [a+b | (a,b) <- [(1,3),(8,4),(9,2)], a < 2, b < 4]
<cfy> MaskRay: 这种速度快么?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =
<drazet> heiher, USB
<drazet> heiher, USB2的速度能搞raid么
<iTron4> houge_langley: 不过 SDK 还不支持 GLES2.0 ... NDK 还没开放太多的东西... 还有很长的路要走。
<heiher> drazet: 是的，外置的，这样的设备有吗？
<heiher> drazet: 480M/s也差不多了吧？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这个条件很多余= =直接 (a,b)<-[(1,3)]
<drazet> heiher, 速度太慢了吧，那个是理论速度，实际速度没那么快，最多30MBps就是很高了
<heiher> drazet: 哦，那是有点慢了。
<iTron4> Android Emulator 只支持 1.1 好像哦...
<MaskRay> cfy: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/performance.php?test=spectralnorm
<^k^> ⇪ title: spectral-norm benchmark | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<heiher> drazet: 我以为是硬盘的速度不够呢，我双硬件传输只有20多M
<MaskRay> cfy: 而且是静态类型语言，自动补全也方便
<RavenChan> cfy, ghc可以编译haskell
<drazet> heiher, 不会吧，sata和IDE速度都比usb快
<drazet> heiher, 什么双硬件传输速度？
<heiher> drazet: 说错了，双硬盘
<heiher> drazet: 看来我要放弃使用USB的RAID硬盘盒了。
<MaskRay> cfy: dev-lang/ghc 有 binary use flag 的
<drazet> heiher, 双硬盘也没有那么慢吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 自动补全?
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 其实学函数式最难的是你得有函数式的思维方式= =
<cfy> MaskRay: 学得怎么杨了?
<heiher> drazet: 最多20多M
<heiher> drazet: 不到30M
<cfy> ...
<drazet> heiher, http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/7/523_69663.html
<cfy> RavenChan: 你看得哪本书?
<drazet> heiher, esata接口
<RavenChan> cfy, 我没学haskell= =
<cfy> RavenChan: ...
<RavenChan> cfy, 我在看learning J
<cfy> RavenChan: 不知道haskell像ray那样写速度咋样.虽然测评不错.
<cfy> RavenChan: J有怎么样的?
<heiher> drazet: 还是有效果的？
<drazet> 今天更新了新内核了啊
<RavenChan> cfy, J 很 牛= =
<drazet> heiher, 你为什么那么在意硬盘速度呢？
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@.
<heiher> drazet: 快一点不头痛。
<RavenChan> cfy, 比如(+/ % #) 1 2 3 4
<cfy> 哦?
<RavenChan> cfy, 平均值
<drazet> heiher, 加钱就行 呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: 这啥?看不懂...
<RavenChan> cfy, 嘛，J最牛的是简洁= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 这叫做一个fork
<heiher> drazet: 在这想呢，怎么弄比较好。
<cfy> RavenChan: 还是不懂....
 * iTron4 要是 btrfs-convert 能从 reiserfs 转到 btrfs 就好了。
<cfy> iTron4: 可以的.
<RavenChan> cfy, (+/ % #)1 2 3 4 == (+/ 1 2 3 4) % (# 1 2 3 4)
<cfy> RavenChan: 你用J写个quick sort给我看下
<RavenChan> cfy, +/是求和,#是求个数
<iTron4> cfy: 你指那个 reiserfs support　的 patch?
<RavenChan> cfy, 问的好= =我去wiki弄个给你看
<cfy> iTron4: 可能是的.我以前看到可以.
<RavenChan> cfy,  quicksort=: (($:@(<#[) , (=#[) , $:@(>#[)) ({~ ?@#)) ^: (1<#)
<cfy> RavenChan: 你自己写个嘛....写得不严谨不要紧..
<iTron4> cfy: 那个补丁是 05 年的好像，早就打不进去了。。。
<cfy> iTron4: 复制好了.
<cfy> iTron4:我都是复制的.
<houge_langley> 求真相，是不是ubuntu11.04里是不是用chromium替代了firefox了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我记得haskell的比你的简洁
<houge_langley> 语无伦次了。
<iTron4> cfy: 09 年发布的，不过我在 git 上 reset 了好几个版本都打不进去。看上去是个出寨货。还是有风险。
<cfy> iTron4: 呵呵.复制吧.
<RavenChan> cfy, 还能比这短= =？
<cfy> RavenChan: 我网络慢,你等等
<iTron4> cfy: 还是 tar 吧... 别把我的东西搞丢了... 哎...
<cfy> iTron4: 搞个移动硬盘,然后把数据都移动过去
<cfy> 我可以这么说.
<heiher> 中文IRC还有哪里人气比较高？
<cfy> 我这里只有btrfs....
<RavenChan> qsort []     = []
<RavenChan> qsort (x:xs) = qsort (filter (< x) xs) ++ [x] ++ qsort (filter (>= x) xs)
<RavenChan> 这个？
<cfy> 哦....
<iTron4> cfy: 嗯，我移了一个分区，其它几个还没空移呢。
<RavenChan> 还是J短嘛= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 还是你的短....
<cfy> RavenChan: 这种能理解么.....
<RavenChan> cfy, 当然haskell好懂= =
<wsk170> 提问:tar 如何解压tar.gz包中的指定文件夹？
<cfy> wsk170: tar -xaf xxx 文件夹.应该可以
<cfy> 可能可以
<RavenChan> cfy, 这个qsort是取第一个元素为pivot
<RavenChan> cfy, 我那个是取随机元素
<cfy> RavenChan: 这你都知道....
<cfy> RavenChan: J的完全看不懂....为啥有人说perl是rsa加密过的?我觉得J才是....
<RavenChan> cfy, 这个J的qsort勉强算是看得懂 = =
<cfy> RavenChan: @_@
<cfy> RavenChan: 我又不知道J语法....一个+/我就晕了....
<RavenChan> cfy, +/1 2 3 4 == 1+2+3+4
<RavenChan> cfy, 这个叫做fold
<cfy> RavenChan: 你说求和我就知道了....
<wsk170> cfy:行了 多谢
<cfy> wsk170: 我蒙的.呵呵.
<Use-Firefox> cfy: ruby更晦涩
<RavenChan> Use-Firefox, 比J更晦涩？
<cfy> Use-Firefox: 不是吧....kk呢...
<cfy> kk不在...
 * MeaCulpa_ Python 最晦涩 lol
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> perl是最容易懂的.....你懂的...
<Use-Firefox> 变态的语言多的是。bf,whitespace都是。
<RavenChan> Use-Firefox, 我觉得不存在比APL/J/K更难懂的语言= =
 * RavenChan ioccc那类除外
<RavenChan> 我指正常用法的情况下
<cfy> 很好.说明perl很好懂呢.
<yunfan> ioccc就是perl的人搞的 用来证明自己不是倒数第一 俄
<Use-Firefox> 只是被dog xxx掉了
<RavenChan> yunfan, 真的= =？
<cfy> yunfan: 啥.....
<cfy> yunfan: 不会吧
<yunfan> RavenChan: lol
<RavenChan> yunfan, perl很优美啊我觉得= =
<RavenChan> yunfan, 很复合直觉= =
<RavenChan> xxx or die; lol
<Use-Firefox> 其实写脚本，还是要用Bash的
<cfy> RavenChan: 优美肯定算不上吧
<cfy> RavenChan: lisp
<yunfan> RavenChan: 直觉这东西全看个人喜好阿
<Use-Firefox> ^k^: 晚上好
<yunfan> 美感人人不同
<RavenChan> cfy, lisp不算优美吧= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 怎么不算呢.
<Use-Firefox> lisp,...
<yunfan> 不过perl的哲学 做一个事有许多路 我还是赞成的
<cfy> 没错.
<Use-Firefox> tmtowtdi
<yunfan> 因为py的哲学 就跟独裁一样 要么非常好 要么十分烂
<cfy> 不过不是所有的路都是好路
<iTron4> 设计与语言无关。
<yunfan> 虽然大多数情况都是非常好 不幸的是有的时候也有烂的
<cfy> tmtowtdi
<yunfan> 比如assert
<Use-Firefox> 搞计算，还是要用bc的。
<cfy> bc?
<cfy> fortran?
<Use-Firefox> bc(1),        bc - An arbitrary precision calculator language
<MeaCulpa_> py有这个这些？
<cfy> yunfan: 还有用空格
<cfy> Use-Firefox: bc搞计算?
<MeaCulpa_> 独裁...
<RavenChan> cfy, wesnoth怎样了？
<cfy> RavenChan: 刚才一直下不了,我就没试啊
<cfy> 我再试试..
<cfy> RavenChan: 下不了...
<RavenChan> cfy, 莫非wesnoth被墙了=口=
<cfy> RavenChan: 什么呀....我是gentoo....
<cfy> RavenChan: mirrors.163.com下的
<MeaCulpa_> Python主页无比强大...
<RavenChan> cfy, 那怎么回事= =
<cfy> RavenChan: 不清楚...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 你太迟钝了
<MeaCulpa_> wesnoth不是在上游的，包包在mirror里
<cfy> 我晚上网络就特差....
<cfy> python.com死了没?
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 独裁一说，啥意思...
 * drazet 三国杀 三国杀
<cfy> drazet: 怎么跟主席一样的XD
<yunfan> MeaCulpa py的哲学不是 做一件事有且只有一条最好的路么
<MeaCulpa_> 主席回老家都要三国杀
<drazet> cfy, 怎么了
<drazet> 哦
<cfy> drazet: 没啥.
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 你说空格，缩进？
<RavenChan> yunfan, 是“有很多条但只有一条最好”吧
<drazet> 我正在三国杀online呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 又起止是空格
<cfy> RavenChan: 那是perl
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 也要看个人喜好的
<yunfan> RavenChan:  不是 有且只有一条 并且是最好的， 录
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: python -c 'import sys,glob; map(lambda file: sys.stdout.write("".join("%d\t%s"%(n + 1, line) for(n, line) in enumerate(open(file)))), glob.glob("*"));'
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 我这么用python的
<cfy> ...
<RavenChan> There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do it.
<yunfan> MeaCulpa  也还行阿 我这几天就用了大量map all 什么的
<MeaCulpa_> 这是给代码加行号...
<RavenChan> import this;
<RavenChan> = =
<cfy> 单行的时候应该祭出perl
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 恩，貌似从lisp那里学了不少东西
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 单行都是awk, sed, perl没必要
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 用perl的好处是.单行的时候也可以方便得.不会搞错语法
<MeaCulpa_> perl能做的简单的事情，awk之类+coreutils都能做，复杂的事情，py做的更干净
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: 我看过你的对面试官说的话....
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 可是这些其实就是perl流 俄
<happyaron> 好好赚钱，雇人写吧。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 所以嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 作为极端主义者，我觉得perl没意思
<yunfan> happyaron:  恩 这才是程序员的终极境界 就是不写程序 雇别人写
<iTron4> MeaCulpa_: 我只感觉花钱还有点儿意思...
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: 最终境界不是抄别人的么...
<cfy> happyaron: 写点还是爽的.一直写就不好玩了...
<MeaCulpa_> 最高境界就是2min以内google到需要copy的代码...
<caleb-> 雇人写常常不满意啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 那还是要接触代码阿
<caleb-> 还是自己写比较爽
<caleb-> 自己用的还是自己写比较爽
<yunfan> MeaCulpa 雇人写才是最终的 你就提要求就行了
<happyaron> caleb-: 看你当啥样的老板了。
<cfy> 用google code 42自动完成项目....
<MeaCulpa_> yunfan: ...不接触代码不叫程序员，那叫甲方了
 * caleb- 觉得 evilvte 是目前最适用的终端
<yunfan> hehe
<happyaron> caleb-: 你当个 Larry Page 那样的老板，再看看谁写的代码好呢。。。
<cfy> 啥时候ai能写?
 * caleb- 觉得 evilvte 是目前最适用的终端 <- 不过如果有人写更适用的，我就跳槽了…
<yunfan> 就跟练剑联到最后 是手中无剑 心中也无剑
<MeaCulpa_> 现在不是流行自称“架构师”么
<yunfan> 写代码写到最后就是 平时不写代码 也不用考虑写代码的人
 * cfy 睡觉去.....
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 是RHCA搅的么？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 话说RHCA现在还值钱么？
<MeaCulpa_> happyaron: 貌似企业里用的都是RH, SLED
<happyaron> MeaCulpa_: 哦。但是觉得RHCE已经没啥意思了，就跟考计算机x级似的了。。
<MeaCulpa_> 其实这么说吧，找个linux/unix的工作，会发现，身边大多数同事的工作环境，是我的娱乐环境；而他们的娱乐环境，是我的工作环境
<MeaCulpa_> 作为linux end user就有这个感觉
<caleb-> suse 很惨了吧n
<happyaron> :)
<yunfan> 俄 我的工作娱乐环境都是lin
<yunfan> 只有网银时刻才要去win下
<yunfan> 现在搞这个那个的u盾什么的 都没办法wine
<yunfan> 对了 ar8152网卡的驱动有么
<yunfan> 我这小本 无线网卡认了 有线的居然不认
<iTron4> yunfan: U盾的唯一方法是 KVM
 * MeaCulpa_ 娱乐环境是linux，工作环境是深度折腾的win
<RavenChan> iTron4, vbox不行？
<iTron4> RavenChan: 不行。
<RavenChan> iTron4, 为啥？
<iTron4> 在 KVM 里，至少我的建行和民生的 U key 都好用。
<iTron4> 其它虚拟机，都不行。
<RavenChan> iTron4, kvm?是带kvm的qemu么？
<iTron4> 不知道为啥，研读 qemu + kvm 中。
<iTron4> RavenChan: 嗯。
<RavenChan> iTron4, vbox也有usb支持的呀= =
<iTron4> RavenChan: 不好用。
<iTron4> RavenChan: 好用的话，我才不会用没有显卡驱动的 kvm 呢。
<caleb-> vbox 开源版没有 usb
<iTron4> RavenChan: vbox 也就能插件 U 盘什么的。
<RavenChan> caleb-, 有一个扩展= =
<iTron4> RavenChan: 不过，vbox 的速度真是很快。就是用不了 u key，没办法了。
<caleb-> RavenChan: 开源版可以用了？
 * caleb- 自首，一直都用闭源 vbox
<RavenChan> caleb-, 嗯，有一个扩展可以让开源版支持usb似乎
<iTron4> RavenChan: 我也不干脆不用虚拟机上网银了，借老婆的 windows 用下就好。
<yunfan> iTron4: 很好的思路 和程序员的终极境界差不多
<iTron4> yunfan: 终极境界是什么。
<iTron4> yunfan: 不折腾
<iTron4> 折腾了 17 年，不折腾了...
<RavenChan> iTron4, 17å¹´Orz
<caleb-> 写程序17年了？
<iTron4> 小学报了个 BASIC 班
<iTron4> 哈哈。
<RavenChan> iTron4, 17年前linux才刚出现吧？
<iTron4> 这也挺折腾了。
<caleb-> iphone 免费游戏下载第一的，是个14岁娃子写的
<iTron4> caleb-: 切西瓜？
<caleb-> 忘了，画面不怎么样，但是耐玩
<iTron4> caleb-: 我就知道切西瓜，还有小鸟，再就是大战僵尸
 * RavenChan 说到游戏，我推荐一个小游戏吧= =   http://pleasingfungus.com/#Manufactoria
<iTron4> Flash 游戏？
<RavenChan> iTron4, 嗯= =
<iTron4> RavenChan: ... 靠... 又是wdsa
<iTron4> RavenChan: 我用 Dvorak ........
<RavenChan> iTron4, = =
<iTron4> RavenChan: 杯具了...
<iTron4> RavenChan: 我说按 wds 怎么一点儿反应没有....
<RavenChan> iTron4, ?
<iTron4> w = , d =e s = o a = a in dvorak...
<iTron4> 太可怖了
 * iTron4 啊，Radio 里 XX 节目的时间到了...
 * iTron4 Radio 真是个淫秽的场所... 睡觉去...
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGtGOp5oKgk
<happyaron> root is a good name.
<happyaron> but unfortunately you are not the one who can keep it.
<Kandu> ofan: 這動畫不錯
<happyaron> ...
<ofan> Kandu: indeed..
<ofan> 看着挺过瘾..
<happyaron> 2.6.38-rc2有用上的没？
<hceasy> 怎么让桌面恢复默认的布局？
<ultimatebuster> ,,,
<ultimatebuster> 就走了
<Pwnna> hceasy: ubuntu吗？
<hceasy> 嗯
<Pwnna> 是panel被弄乱了吗？
<hceasy> 被老妈弄乱了站
<Pwnna> 我得把我的script找到。
<hceasy> ？？？？
<hceasy> 我桌面上的任务栏了什么的都被弄丢了
<Pwnna> 不是我的
<Pwnna> 我用过的
<Pwnna> http://www.starryhope.com/downloads/PanelRestore.tar.gz
<Pwnna> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-restore-default-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu/
<Pwnna> hceasy: 运行http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/how-to-restore-default-gnome-panels-in-ubuntu/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to restore default GNOME Panels in Ubuntu
<Pwnna> hceasy: http://www.starryhope.com/downloads/PanelRestore.tar.gz
<hceasy> ok
<hceasy> 真棒
<hceasy> 刚才看了下脚本 貌似直接执行这条命令实现的
<hceasy> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<hceasy> 	pkill gnome-panel
<hceasy> Pwnna: 还在么？
<Pwnna> 在。
<Pwnna> 我试过了
<Pwnna> 好像不行
<hceasy> 可以阿姨
<hceasy> 啊
<Pwnna> 那就行
<hceasy> 第三条就执行了这些命令
<hceasy> Panel_Defaults () {
<hceasy> 	zenity --question --text="Are you sure you want to restore the default top and bottom panels?"
<hceasy> 	gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<hceasy> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<hceasy> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<hceasy> pkill gnome-panel
<alvin_rxg> zenity ?... 确定每台机器都有 zenity ?
<ofan> http://hardware.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/28/0540242&amp;from=rss
<hceasy> 只是个提示 隔过去也罢
<royalwarecast> ubuntu 10.10 不能安装mirc 了么？
<royalwarecast> hello？
<alvin_rxg> royalwarecast: mirc windows only
<royalwarecast> firefox 无法启动 怎么删插件
<alvin_rxg> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bgw6ddrxbg1hvvj.jpg
<lastent> 有一个offtopic通道马？
<tonghuix> 有人在吗
<tonghuix> 测试一下
<tonghuixx> 嘿嘿
<tonghuix> 有反应
<dajie_> help
<tonghuix> ofan: just test
<^k^>  06:04
<Loongjiang> ls
<Loongjiang> 有人吗 ，哈哈，真高兴，emacs每天都带给我不同的惊喜，分享下
<cfy> Loongjiang: good morning
<Loongjiang> cfy: morning
<cfy> Loongjiang: http://twit.tv/FLOSS
<cfy> Loongjiang: 这里有每周的音频.讲技术方面的东西.可以下载的.
<cfy> Kandu: http://twit.tv/FLOSS
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-29
<Loongjiang> cfy: thanks
<Loongjiang> cfy: 哈哈，W3M-el,w3m也有emacs版
<Loongjiang> 各位好，
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 早上好
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 你昨天说的吧，EMACS怎么上网？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: M-X W3M，就行了，不过要先装 w3m-el,
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 哦，没有弄成，貌似要配置点东西
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 那些倒是都安装了。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 无线，EMACS，W3M，ERC，我KAO，真他妈的强
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: wicd ,fbterm emacs erc emacs-shell w3m-el,昨天一天整好的
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 兄弟真是厉害，我是没有逼到只能用Emacs作为系统的地步，还有Gnome
<Loongjiang> 不是，我是小本本，只有无线才方便，结果就一股脑整下来了
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 今早又整了一下emacs的快捷键 ，越来越顺手了
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 兄弟没有Gnome？
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 恩，只有console mode
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: 如何顺手？
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 看来应了那句老话，认识被逼出来的。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 我装桌面的,可是很慢，启动都要一两分钟，就把GNOME给删了
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 兄弟该换电脑了。
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: fvwm很难配置，fluxbox也用了一段时间，可是小本本的屏是超宽的，很多软件一运行起来跟本只看到上面一半，有一半看不到
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 咬咬牙，干脆把GNOME删了，还算幸运，也只有emacs 可以让我在控制台下打五笔
<Loongjiang> houge_langley: 要看电影就STARTX，哈哈，FVWM也只要一秒钟，这两 天真是很高兴，EMACS万岁呵
<houge_langley> Loongjiang: 哦，感觉还是不错的。
<Loongjiang> ERC，怎么保存历史记录啊
<sunwilston> 没试过
<drazet> Loongjiang, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/01/29/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<drazet> Loongjiang, what you said was stored in this url http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/01/29/%23ubuntu-cn.html
<NoIE> 额？奇怪，我没有开自由门，竟然也可以下载bbc的中文广播。
<drazet> NoIE, ubuntu下还可以开自由门？
<houge_langley> drazet: 可以的
<houge_langley> drazet: 用wine，然后添加一个winxp的dll库就可以了
<drazet> houge_langley, 哦？good，怎么设置有文章么
<houge_langley> drazet: 不需要文章，自己弄最多5分钟搞定……
<houge_langley> drazet: 先在终端cd到FG的dir，然后，在wine运行，看看缺少那个DLL，到XP下拷贝过来就OK了。
<NoIE> drazet: 使用命令 winetricks mfc42 安装 mfc42 ，然后直接运行自由门就可以了。
<Router2> NoIE: BBC好像可以直接打开
<Loongjiang> 怎么回事，M-X RET gnus就死了，控制台下也崩溃？？？？？？？？？？？oh ,mygod,first agent user,agentizing amote ----
<Loongjiang> whois robaLee
<robaLee> 新来的，参观参观 呵呵
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 恩，哪里来的
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 参观完要去哪里
<robaLee> ubuntu中文论坛来的，参观完了学习irc命令去
<Loongjiang> 你用Pidgin啊
<robaLee> 刚试了下chatzilla，现在试试pidgin
<robaLee> 还是chatzilla好点 -_-
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 别试了，用XCHAT 或者IRSSI都很好，
<robaLee> 嗯 这就换去
<houhou> 上午好
<Loongjiang> xijiao:
<Loongjiang> houhou: 好
<xijiao> ...
<xijiao> Loongjiang, 早上好
 * LongJ is away,独钓
<LongJ> roylez:  换了啊
<LongJ> robaLee:
<Loongjiang> LongJ: hi
<LongJ> happyaron: none
<jyf1987> http://www.zhanglixian.net/blogs/pigu6/archives/134555.aspx
<jyf1987> 埃及感谢中国支持埃及政府维稳努力(图)_新闻_腾讯网:)
<jyf1987> ☆ 正打算强奸一个娘们呢，她大声呼喊：“等等，请你不要继续了！我那里安了个非洲那边发明的什么防狼套套，假如你把JB插进去的话会片片碎的！”
<jyf1987> 我对她说：“你没在后门里也安上一个，是不是挺可惜的？”
<jyf1987> ☆ 今天我让老婆开车去乡边兜风，正拐进一条静谧的林间小道时她神秘兮兮地说：“我们干点在车里从来没干过的事儿怎么样？”
<jyf1987> 　我说：“成啊，你尽管挂四档好了。”
<jyf1987> 俄罗斯当局透露，新年前夕，莫斯科曾发生了一起自杀性炸弹爆炸事件，但由于一个垃圾短信触发了启动炸弹的程序，导致炸弹提前爆炸，炸死了原计划在新年倒计时期间搞恐怖活动的“黑寡妇”。
<jyf1987> 额 垃圾短信害人
<LongJ> jyf1987: 当心屏瓶啊
<jyf1987> LongJ: hoho
<LongJ> jyf1987: 很奇怪今天这么安静，
<jyf1987> LongJ: 都上车了阿 这有啥奇怪的
<jyf1987> 今天是周六 肯定好多单位是今天开始放假
<jyf1987> 只有我们才要上班 额
<void1> 按规定，今天休息，明后天上班...
<houge_langley> NoIE: 谢谢你的帮助，用自由门配合Firefox的各式插件，完美搞定我所有的社交网络。
<LongJ>  jyf1987: 你什么公司了，还上班
<jyf1987> LongJ: 额
<LongJ> 怎么没人呢，看来要去英文 频道啦 ，
<jacket> hellp
<jacket> hello
<jacket> 请问大家，Empathy  怎么升级到最新版本。
<LongJ> jacket:
<LongJ> sudo yum update empathy
<jacket> sudo: yum: command not found
<LongJ> jacket: sudo apt-get install yum
<happyaron> LongJ: 你这会害死人的。
<jacket> 你这命令有问题吧
<LongJ> happyaron: 不会，YUM也可以管理有DEB包啊
<LongJ> happyaron: 不信你问问其他 人
<houhou> 大家好，请教个问题
<pocoyo> houhou: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<happyaron> LongJ: 你能确定他用的发行版上做了配置么？
<LongJ> jacket: 要不你就直接安装最装版啦
<houhou> 我用的oss驱动，可是插上耳机后，外放还在放，耳机没声音，这该怎么办阿
<jzmer> sixxs 翻墙的安全性有没有保证
<LongJ> happyaron: 我不确定，不过，我FEDORA，一样可以用apt-get还没说明问题么
<happyaron> LongJ: 你要知道那是apt-rpm
<LongJ> 顺
<ofan>  垃圾短信曾令俄罗斯自杀炸弹提前爆炸....
<drazet> houhou, wine 自由门以后怎么用啊，直接打开浏览器？
<ofan> 额..
<drazet> NoIE, 安装wine 以后直接打开浏览器上网就行么？
<LongJ> ofan: 怎么回事，remove gnome以后，怎么没声音了呢，视频都可以看呢
<houhou> drazet: 额，没用过，你可以试试，如果直接打开浏览器不行，你试试修改浏览器的代理设置
<NoIE> drazet: 建议安装autoproxy插件。
<LongJ> drazet:
<houhou> autoproxy是个好东西
<drazet> NoIE, 我的意思是用wine的ie上网还是用firefox上网啊
<NoIE> drazet: 用firefox。
<drazet> NoIE, 哦好的
<NoIE> drazet: chrome也可以，但是设置起来有点麻烦。
<drazet> NoIE, 还是firefox把
<NoIE> drazet: 恩。
<drazet> NoIE, 在win下用firefox+autoproxy用的很爽
<NoIE> drazet: 哦，既然用过 autoproxy 就方便多了。
<ofan> LongJ: 不清楚..
 * LongJ 精诚忠业，矢志不渝 
<houhou> oss 驱动插入耳机后喇叭还响怎么弄阿
<void1> 这年头，没人oss啦
<houhou> oss不是挺好用的吗？我放高清视频，用oss就不卡，用alsa就老是卡
<xiongZW> hi all
 * |Router2| 
<heiher> //help
<onshoestring> .
<Loongjiang> im没有保c一
<Loongjiang> 步地
<robaLee> 键盘被猫踩了
<jyf1987> robaLee: 不错 上个真相来看啊可能
<Loongjiang> robaLee: jyf1987 奇  怪，更新下后，控制台下可以放电影了，还高清，
<Loongjiang> 估计是w3m-el这个包b吧，
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 难道以前不能？
<jyf1987> mplayer -xv fbdev不就行了
<robaLee> -vo
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 现在mplayer videofile就可以了
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 你真有想象力，键盘被猫踩 了
<jyf1987> 哦 对  vo
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 自动识别吧
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 怎样移动他 的位置 啊
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 我对这个很不行的
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 控制台下怎么移
<Loongjiang>   jyf1987: 是啊
<Loongjiang> 挡住我的视线了，这就是刚才乱打的原因
<robaLee> jyf1987, 果然是这样
<jyf1987> 晕 控制台下哪里有两个程序一起的
<jyf1987> robaLee: ok 我要开工了 你们慢聊
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 好几个程序一起呢
<robaLee> jyf1987, 谢谢啦 我也要干活去了
<robaLee> Loongjiang, 管好猫哈
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 四级片，什么猫 啊
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 你不是控制台吧
<robaLee> Loongjiang, 踩你键盘的啊，开玩笑的
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 正是
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 我觉得是 terminal 不是tty
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: console mode还能有假，纯字符界面
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 是 tty么 还是X下一个窗口
<Loongjiang> robaLee: jyf1987 怎样指定播放的位置啊，
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 开机启动字符界面，/etc/inittab 3明白了吗
<jyf1987> 哦 那确实
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: 播放位置不知道 大小有参数
<jyf1987> 不过mplayer一起来 应该其他什么都没有了
<Loongjiang> 什么参数，我
<robaLee> jyf1987, Loongjiang 我新手，帮不上忙
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: -x -y
<Loongjiang> robaLee: 那你先着，
<Loongjiang> X Y 后跟多少像素吗
 * robaLee is afk
<jyf1987> 是的
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 我看了有这参数，但跟本没用
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: ok 那你自己探索下
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 指定不指定一样
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 多谢指点
<Loongjiang>  jyf1987: 哈哈行了，mplayer -fs 刚好在中间位置
<DraZet> 哈楼哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 喝多了吗
<DraZet> 没，我的标准欢迎词
<Loongjiang> DraZet: 请教 下，mplayer怎样指定播入画面的位置哈，X Y 参数都没用 ，-vid ,-aid 参数也没用
<DraZet> 不知道啊，没用过，我从来都是用smplayer的
<edison0354> DraZet: 信道的花和尚好
<DraZet> 看一下man吧
<yuan> hi
<DraZet> 好啊，用手机上的，不知道怎么选人啊
<yuan> 用irc要自己注册用户名和密码吗
<edison0354> DraZet: 手机上irc很不爽啊！
<DraZet> 不用，不过我怕别人抢我的，我注册了
<yuan> 在irc里可以用同样的名字吗？
<DraZet> 不可以
<Loongjiang> DraZet: KAO，fps srate  参数也没用，都看完
<DraZet> google
<yuan> DraZet, 多谢了
<Loongjiang> yuan: 可以的，他 是说想注册个名
<Loongjiang> DraZet: MAN都没用，GOOGLE也不大可能了
<Loongjiang> yuan: 可以注册名的，我都注册过了
<yuan> Loongjiang, 注册名有什么用，我刚用发现系统提示我这个名字已经有人用了，但我还能用啊
<Loongjiang> yuan: ，用以下 指令注册/msg nickserv register name
<DraZet> 呵呵
<Loongjiang> yuan: 注册了就没人抢了
<chenmo8058> 我注册过，每次登录都提示我名字有人注册过
<Loongjiang> yuan: 我都没有
<yuan> Loongjiang, 你这个名字业注册了？
<Loongjiang> 恩
<Loongjiang> 你改下试试
<xiqing_li> 为什么 这命令用不了 /msg nickserv register xiqing_li
<Loongjiang> xiqing_li: 它提示什么，注册过了吗 ，
<xiqing_li> Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<xiqing_li> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<Loongjiang> 对啊，按它说的格式发给他 就行了
<Loongjiang> xiqing_li: 要密码 的邮箱的
<xiqing_li> 我现在是想注册我的别名
<Loongjiang> xiqing_li: ERC每次登陆IRC都要密码 的，有什么办法
<yuan> nick <yuan>
<yuan`> ls
<yuan> yuan, 你怎么能用跟我一样的名？
<LongJ> hi
<yuan> hi
<^k^> ...休息一下...
<yuan> ^k^, 你是机器人啊？
<LongJ> kk-Ruby-irc 0.32什么版 ，从没听说过，不会是他 自个编 的吗
<xiqing_li> 我现在注册了，去其它的频道是不是可以用同一个用户？？
<LongJ> xiqing_li: 恩，只要是这个服务器的
<LongJ> whois xiqing_li
<xiqing_li> 多谢了
<xiqing_li> 还是咱中文频道亲切
<LongJ> xiqing_li: 呵呵，打字不方便，老是切换来切换去的
<LongJ> xiqing_li: 还好一点的，我刚刚给emacs重定义了快捷键
<yuan> register asdf longying2011@gmail.com
<yuan> exit
<xiqing_li> #!/usr/bin/perl
<xiqing_li> use MongoDB;
<xiqing_li> use MongoDB::Connection;
<xiqing_li> my $connection = MongoDB::Connection->new(host => 'localhost', port => 27017);
<xiqing_li> my $database   = $connection->test;
<xiqing_li> my $collection = $database->things;
<^k^> xiqing_li:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<xiqing_li> 超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es 还没用过
<yuan> say
<itxx> hello
<itxx> this is my first time join here
<yuan> hello^_^
<itxx> how cool!
<well> welcome
<yuan> this is my second time
<itxx> so many guys
<itxx> 擦
<well> ..
<itxx> 谁有最新能用的google邮件列表的hosts没，
<itxx> 给一份阿
<itxx> 谢谢
<well> 乱码。。
<huangg> - -flash 里的数字乱码，中文是ok的 有人遇到过没
<itxx> 没，
<itxx> 估计还是你的配置文件的问题
<well> huangg: 修改你的flash配置
<well> 具体搜索以下
<onshoestring> .
<happyaron> 罪过，又跟mainline了。
<huangg> well..
<huangg> ok
<NoIE> join #blender-cn
<Guest67869> ifwm
<happyaron> mainline kernel总能给人带来惊喜，或大或小。
<happyaron> 还有，pulseaudio确实比直接用alsa好。
<fairywell> .
<caleb-> software mixer?
<happyaron> caleb-: 算是alsa的一个前端
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 默认38内核了
<caleb-> happyaron: 很多人都说 oss4 好啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我也是。
<happyaron> caleb-: oss全系列在内核里似乎都deprecate了。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 啥惊喜？
<caleb-> happyaron: 那是 oss3
<happyaron> wzssyqa: rtkit又能用了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那是啥？
<happyaron> caleb-: 哪不知道了，不过pulse+alsa确实很好。
<caleb-> 还是有些老旧软件要用 oss3 兼容模式
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 按需给进程设置RT优先级
<happyaron> caleb-: 淘汰掉吧。。。
<wzssyqa> 一个内核里干吗弄两套声音系统
<happyaron> caleb-: 反正直接用alsa没有通过pulseaudio用舒服。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: alsa淘汰了oss3
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你看内核选项里，早就标记DEPRECATED
<caleb-> 当初好像是 license 问题的样子
<caleb-> oss3 搞闭源，逼得大家再搞个 alsa
<happyaron> caleb-: alsa现在确实比oss3好
<caleb-> 不过 alsa 只有 linux only
<happyaron> 嗯
<caleb-> 搞自闭的都没有好下场
<caleb-> oss3 / xfree86 / openoffice
<happyaron> caleb-: 我这里所有媒体播放器都换成pulse了
<houhou> oss4挺好用的
<fairywell> linux就是选择太多，无所适从
<happyaron> houhou: 内核里是experimental?
<houhou> 额，什么意思。。新手，不懂。。
<happyaron> houhou: 还是实验性特性吗？
<happyaron> alsa那个独占好讨厌。
<rothsdad> emacs下c编程，大家都用什么mode? cc-mode?
<LongJ> 被
<houhou> happyaron: 额，什么是实验性特性？是说OSS4还在实验中吗？不清楚阿。。我觉得oss4比alsa好用
<LongJ> happyaron: pulse？？声单控制的吗
<happyaron> pulseaudio
<fairywell> .
<hymnusAlae> Hello, I cannot make fcitx-4 works on FreeBSD+KDE-4.5+KDM.
<hymnusAlae> I have set my XMODIFIERS etc variables in my .login_conf file.
<hymnusAlae> I have put a shell in .kde4/Autostart called startfcitx.sh with "fcitx &" in it.
<hymnusAlae> I will provide any information if needed. Anyone can help? Thank you.
<houhou> 我是在~/.bashrc里面设置的，好像还能在.profiles里设，哈，得等个高手来给你解答
<hymnusAlae> houhou: I don't use bash.
<hymnusAlae> houhou: Here I use ZSH. And the default shell in FreeBSD is csh. So I don't know in which shell RC file I should put the settings.
<hymnusAlae> houhou: Thank you all the same.
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=输入法与环境变量
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Thank you.
 * MeaCulpa1 干Awesome...编译不通过
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1 haha
<houhou> ^_^
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 我真的想摆脱awesome,但是就是下不了决心
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 最近有个新的 名字带p的 平铺w
<jyf1987> wm
<jyf1987> 我记不起来名字了 某天无意中找到的
<caleb-> 这年头 平铺wm 一大堆啊
<jyf1987> 其实我就要ion3稍微改进一点 我就满意了 诶
<jyf1987> caleb-: 开个列表出来
<iIlL10oO> vim 写插件,如何得到当前行的内容?
<fairywell> 就折腾吧
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Here I have already followed that guide. I will later put a paste of what I got following that.
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: grep啊
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 我试试
<MeaCulpa1> 要是awesome别老变，我也满意
<caleb-> aewm 子孙不知是不是最多的
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/82553
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Thank you.
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 不对
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: XIM 需要 locale
<LongJ> iIlL10oO:  怎么不对
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: LC_CTYPE / LANG / LC_ALL 至少挑一个设置
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 要不就SED
<caleb-> jyf1987: hack ion3 吧
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 我记得在哪看过，忘 了
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 是 vim 内置变量
<caleb-> jyf1987: 写 code 难，改 code 不难
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: I see. I set LANG=en_US.UTF-8, which should be the problem.
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Thank you very much.
<jyf1987> caleb-: 错了 写code不难 改code难
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 检查 LC_ALL
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 效力 LC_ALL > LC_CTYPE > LANG
<jyf1987> 可见你是不怎么写程序的
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 一般使用最好表碰 LC_ALL
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: no LC_ALL set.
<hymnusAlae> caleb-:-)
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 检查有没有 en_US.UTF-8 locale
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: fcitx 应该可在 en_US.UTF-8 用的
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Yes, I set en_US.UTF-8
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 那就是cuser--光标英文单词
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 光 export 没用，要 generate locale data
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 光是 export LANG=foo.bar 没有任何意义
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 无语
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: http://skks.3322.org/ 能打开不?
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 可以
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: ==，停在了%35的地方
<houge_langley> 有没有朋友折腾过Rockbox？
<jyf1987> mp4上那个？
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 还用 gbk?
<houge_langley> jyf1987: 是的，问题是我想折腾的是Zune，这个官方最新的Rockbox不支持，但是Zune用的是东芝的硬盘，不知道能不能瞒天过海……
<jyf1987> 问官方去
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: getline(".")
<happyaron> houge_langley: 排版组有多少人在用arch/fedora?
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Generate locale data? I check that en_US.UTF-8, zh_TW.UTF-8 are all in /usr/share/locale. Do you mean that?
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: I did not find locale-gen under FreeBSD.
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: 不是
<ofan> houge_langley: 光硬盘支持 有啥用
 * happyaron IMHO locale-gen is required by POSIX...
<caleb-> happyaron: google 一下 freeebsd locale 之类的吧
<caleb-> s/eee/ee/
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Okay, thank you.
<happyaron> caleb-: 我只关心下kfreebsd就好了，不想折腾纯bsd。。
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w7YC2jeXdM 新年贺岁片《小兔子哐哐》
<houge_langley> happyaron: kfreebsd不是BSD？
<caleb-> houge_langley: debian kfreebsd, freebsd 内核 + gnu env
<houge_langley> caleb-: 原来如此，混合内核……
<fairywell> 各位朋友对stardict有什么意见和建议的，请致信 fairywell[at]qq(dot)com
<houge_langley> fairywell: 就是在线的Google翻译不能用
<caleb-> fairywell: 是作者？
<houhou> 官网的字典下载不了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSt50M73XEw 发现上面的没声音..
<houge_langley> fairywell: 为神马要用QQ的Mail？
<houge_langley> houhou: 朋友需要我发给你
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Well, I have refered to here: ftp://ftp10.tw.freebsd.org/pub/Mirror/FreeBSD/Howto/locale.html . And many similar official documentations.
<jyf1987> fairywell: 无意见 额 现在都用google translate
<houge_langley> hymnusAlae: 台湾源？用中国源可以的。
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Still I don't know what "generating locale data" mean. What's the counterpart in Linux?
<hymnusAlae> houge_langley: Only an article. Not the mirror. I even have a local copy.
<houhou> houge_langley: 没，我就是反映一下么，嘿嘿。谢谢啦
<caleb-> houhou: libc needs locale data to support locale related issues
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: libc needs locale data to support locale related issues
<houge_langley> houhou: 哦，还有一个小问题，和Gnome的panel兼容性不好，图标问题？！
<caleb-> hymnusAlae: generate locale -> export/set locale -> XIM 依赖 locale
<jyf1987> fairywell: 听说你信佛了？
<houge_langley> 兄弟们，如何让64×的ubuntu安装32位的deb？
<fairywell> jyf1987: 我接手开发，胡兄在闭关中
<jyf1987> fairywell: 额 原来你不是那个人
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: From here (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-i18n/2004-January/000070.html), it seems that FreeBSD has already generated most locale data.
<jyf1987> 信佛也好 没事来我们这宣讲宣讲
<wzssyqa> fairywell: 你在弄啥？
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987: Master Cyrus is enough...
<houhou> houge_langley: 额，我怎么发现别人问我的我都不知道阿，囧。这个问题我没遇到过，以前用gnome的时候兼容性很好。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 呵呵
<houge_langley> houhou: 就是点击关闭stardict的时候会出现，panel上面显示的图标显示很不自然。
<nihui> 如何唤醒 select() ?
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Thank you very much. If you have any ideas, please let me know. Thanks again.
 * nihui 烦闷中...
<RavenChan> nihui, ?
<nihui> RavenChan: 你知道?
<RavenChan> nihui, 你是什么问题？
<RavenChan> fairywell, 屏幕取词还是和以前一样是取剪贴板里的？
<nihui> 我用 select() 监视套接字有没有数据可读
<nihui> 规定5秒钟超时
<nihui> 现在想在5秒钟不到的时候就唤醒 select()
<RavenChan> nihui, 那就把超时弄短点=w=?
<huangg>                                
<nihui> RavenChan: 。。。。。。。。
<LongJ> 了王王王王王王王王王日民4的8888田田田不///////////之之之之之之之之之之之这--
<hymnusAlae> caleb-: Thanks again. Although it is still not fixed.
<fairywell> 各位的问题我记下了，我会选择几个重要的争取修改好
<jyf1987> 额
<fairywell> 目前第一作者是俄罗斯人，我主要处理下内部数据结构等方面的东西
<jyf1987> 我装的 wqy-zenhei怎么掉不出字 microhei就没问题
<jyf1987> fairywell: 额 为何作者是俄罗斯人
<hymnusAlae> fairywell: first author...
<fairywell> jyf1987: 人家有兴趣，就转给他了。。
<jyf1987> fairywell: 那他懂中文么
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987: 掉不出字 what do you mean
<fairywell> jyf1987: 不保证。。
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 就是我在用 python的 PIL 写字到图片上时 发现用zenhei的出来是一团浆糊 显然是编码有问题
<jyf1987> fairywell: 那对他来说 如果因为有编码问题出现 乱码的时候 他是看不出来区别的呵呵
<RavenChan> fairywell, 需要人手么= =
<fairywell> RavenChan: 您可以把改进的部分，发给俄罗斯人。。  ：）
<RavenChan> fairywell, = =
<Guest43613> 终于找到组织绿
<Guest43613> 了
<Guest43613> 有人么，第一次来！
<Guest43613> FFF
<fairywell> welcome!  :)
<datura_code> Guest43613: 沒人
<Guest43613> 额。我还以为要什么高级到命令
<Guest43613> ubuntu中的AT 命令是不是没有用啊，我计划一个时间点ECHO一个消息，在ATQ里面可以看到任务但是到了时间却没有显示
<farewell> 有了解到同学帮助一下这个问题么，刚改名
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: 多谢
<farewell> ～ ～
<Kandu> cfy: 有字幕的嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似没有...我也郁闷...
<Kandu> cfy: 我聽不懂
<cfy> Kandu: 我能偶尔听懂几句....
<MaskRay> fairywell: stardict maintainer?
<Kandu> cfy: 今天加了 framebuffer，顯示速度超快了
<cfy> Kandu: tty?
<Kandu> cfy: 就那個 bga
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....那个
<fairywell> MaskRay: just at the beginning stage
<cfy> fairywell: 维护stardict的?stardict我一直用XD
<Kandu> cfy: 本來直接寫屏的話，在 qemu 上問題不大。在 bochs 這樣的純模擬器上，就看到從上畫到下的。。。 然後實現 framebuffer後，在 bochs 上也是瞬間畫完
<cfy> MaskRay: http://twit.tv/floss20?page=0%2C0%2C6
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.不错的:)
<fairywell> 编译 emacs 时遇到这个问题： Symbol's function definition is void: eieio-defclass-autoload 请问如何解决
<MaskRay> fairywell: cedet?
<fairywell> MaskRay: sure
<cfy> Kandu: 今天家里买了一个在电网上传数据的.
<cfy> Kandu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_line_communication
<fairywell> MaskRay: cedet 1.0
<cfy> Kandu: 还不错.说是200M,一个在房间,然后另外一个在客厅,速度有6MiB的
<onshoestring> 我记得很早就有个在电网上使用互联网的技术了
<cfy> 嗯.
<onshoestring> 据说不在再铺线了
<cfy> 可是还得买机器....两个300+
<cfy> 是啊.48Mbps的速度.
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，這事兒新鮮
<MaskRay> fairywell: 是正式版吗？我是正式版，没这个问题
<Kandu> cfy: 就自家內部傳吧
<farewell> ubuntu中的AT 命令是不是没有用啊，我计划一个时间点ECHO一个消息，在ATQ里面可以看到任务但是到了时间却没有显示，有了解到同学吗？
<caleb-> farewell: echo 到哪去了？
<caleb-> farewell: 這年頭很少人用 xconsole 吧
<MaskRay> fairywell: goldendict 现在势头猛，我就是看不惯它是 qt 的所以不用
<onshoestring> 字典？
<farewell> 我是在学习
<caleb-> 最近 qt 粉很多的
<farewell> 所以书上教到我尽量用用
<farewell> echo 不是到当前终端么？
<iIlL10oO> farewell: http://www.google.com/search?q=rails+utf8&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=crontab+%E8%BE%93%E5%87%BA%E5%BD%93%E5%89%8D%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA&cp=12&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=crontab+%E8%BE%93%E5%87%BA%E5%BD%93%E5%89%8D%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA&pbx=1&fp=fbad735bec587637
<iIlL10oO> farewell: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=184133
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - crontab 输出信息到文件可以，gui程序却不能执行(export DISPLAY=:0)
<onshoestring> 是不是看鸟哥的书
<onshoestring> ？
<farewell> 对的
<farewell> 用到不是一个版本，有些差别
<onshoestring> 最好找比较破的机器 不装x
<onshoestring> 用centos
<onshoestring> 我以前下的还有讲redhat9视频的
<farewell> 没办法，放假手头就一个笔记本
<onshoestring> 全命令行操作的
<farewell> 上面发网页的同学，你给到网页是crontab的用法，我询问到是AT，
<farewell> 我一般在终端里操作，效果差不多
<onshoestring> crontab 是例行操作 at是一次性的
<farewell> 恩
<farewell> 输出信息到文件可以，gui程序却不能执行(export DISPLAY=:0) 这个是正确答案吧
 * MeaCulpa1 各位，lvm不自动active,应该怎么修。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: rc-update add不行么?
<ofan> farewell: man at
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 内核启动的时候.也要加入dolvm参数吧,如果你的initramfs是genkernel生成的话
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 本来就在rc-update里面
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 那内核参数呢?
<cfy> 错了.是initrd数
<MeaCulpa1> cfy: 有可能...有可能是内核
<MeaCulpa1> en
<cfy> 错了.是initrd参数
<MeaCulpa1> 唉，grub2弄得一头雾水
<jyf1987> 内核的参数是否是扔给 init处理的？
<cfy> MeaCulpa1: 加上dolvm试试
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，以前grub多明了阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 我觉得很大一部分都是initrd的参数
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: grub2增加的特性不错 但是配置真是一团浆糊
<farewell> man过了，能力有限，看不住，好无助
<jyf1987> cfy: 是阿 但是 vga这种应该是内核自己就截留了吧
<cfy> Kandu: 说是一个电表.但以专业角度来说应该是一个电相的时候吧
<ofan> 看来有必要翻译下man手册..
<MeaCulpa1> 恩，然，boot里的东西我又不能改...要重装一遍grub?
<farewell> 为了俺这样的文盲翻译就算了，主要是很有man的内容貌似是按照原版的Linux复制过来的
<ofan> 啥复制过来的
<farewell> 比如，at.deny里面更本没有被限制到用户名，反而是一些操作命令名
<Kandu> 很多從 bsd man 複製過來的
<farewell> 哦，是我错了，再看了一边，原来alias也是用户名。。
<farewell> alias
<farewell> backup
<farewell> bin
<farewell> daemon
<farewell> ftp
<^k^> farewell:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * MeaCulpa1 我似乎是在删sabayon某个对grub的美化的时候把grub2给弄残了...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 用0.97好了
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: en
<jyf1987> grub2那些特性对加载iso有好处 不过也没有多大好处
<jyf1987> grub2的模块化倒是很不错 不过越搞越大 连编辑模式都改成emacs mode了
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 这不是懒么，用sab来装的gentoo, 手痒嫌sab的界面难看，删的猛了一些
<jyf1987> 我看下一步grub2要支持刷进bios了 额
<farewell> 有没有学习Linux的同学愿意跟我交个朋友，一个人学习挺无力的
<farewell> 诚心的：-）
 * RavenChan 难道没人对grub继续开发了么？
<RavenChan> 啥时侯grub能支持lvm?
<ofan> 不支持？
<mfnyt> grub4dos 应该很活跃
<ofan> farewell: 如果是girl的话，会考虑下 XD
<RavenChan> ofan, grub2才支持lvm= =
<farewell> 。。。。。。额。。。等我去泰国。。。。。
<ofan> RavenChan: 那就grub2
<jyf1987> farewell: 额 这里不就都是用linux的 你还想怎样 要深交往？
<RavenChan> 我觉得肯定会有人接手grub的
<RavenChan> ofan, 不喜欢grub2
<jyf1987> grub4dos那个不错
<jyf1987> 可以记载iso
<farewell> 这……怎么说好呢
<ofan> jyf1987: 那意思显然是深入交往..
<RavenChan> jyf1987, grub也能啊
<jyf1987> ofan: 我看是要深入深入在深喉 额
<farewell> 有些弱智问题，在这太哗众了
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 不咋地吧
<ofan> RavenChan: 你把grub2源码的版本号改成1不就得了。。。。。
<LongJ> farewell:
<onshoestring> 问题有什么弱智的 我好多都不知道
<farewell> 。。。。ubuntu.cn的人都是大师啊，真湿
 * RavenChan grub和grub2就不是一个东西
<ofan> a
<RavenChan> ofan, 懒得吐槽你了
<edison0354> 话说source forge悲剧了
<farewell> 那好，我先问个，咋聊天到时候显示对方名啊
<ofan> RavenChan: 你可以自己写个..
<ofan> 那样好处多多..
<farewell> 像这样ofan:
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 两个团队么
<onshoestring> bean就自己写的burg
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 我测那，谁把我的dolvm给删了...
<RavenChan> jyf1987, 这就不清楚了，似乎是的?
<edison0354> farewell: 输ID前几位，然后TAB
<jyf1987> RavenChan: 诶
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 可能grub.cfg太长，我自己看晕了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 什么是 dolvm
<farewell> ek
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 主要是一团浆糊  其实还是不适应 如果适应了 你会喜欢的
<datura_code> 問一個問題,有些channel人很多如##C++,但長時間沒有一個人發言,這是為什麼?需要什麼驗證機制才能看到他們的發言嗎?
<jyf1987> 因为那个里头可以写许多探测 额
<LongJ> farewell: ,TAB啊
<onshoestring> meaCulpa 看grub2的教程
<farewell> edison0354, 原来是自己打的，我以为是命令，谢谢
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 强制的在调用一把 -ay vgscan
<jyf1987> 但是一个 bootloader搞那么复杂做什么
<MeaCulpa1> onshoestring: en
<jyf1987> grub2这就是走emacs的老路 越搞越大
 * MeaCulpa1 也是被sabyon驱使尝试了一下grub2
<farewell> 我先吃饭去了，以后有些见笑到问题 就讨扰大家绿
<farewell> 了
<jyf1987> lilo还有人开发么
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我都没用过那东西
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: grub2不适合嵌入式系统
<LongJ> jyf1987: 将来把内核整进emacs，
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<onshoestring> lilo似乎是被grub取代了
<ofan> 哪个嵌入式系统用grub的
<ofan> 都是专门的bootloader
<LongJ> jyf1987: 整一个，嵌入式emacs
<RavenChan> lilo还在开发的吧
<edison0354> ofan: 那uboot呢？
<ofan> edison0354: 这个比较通用吧
 * MeaCulpa1 终于领悟了... 系统里的一套配置组合成grub.cfg, 我则是直接改了grub.cfg, omg
<ofan> 。。
<jyf1987> LongJ: 这个是很有可能的 额
<jyf1987> uboot一直在开发呢
<ofan> 论坛里有个grub2教学的pdf 比较不错
<jyf1987> 毕竟嵌入式现在很火阿
<ofan> 10分钟就看完了。。。
<MeaCulpa1> 结果我在更新的时候，自动pop了一下配置，grub的配置就乱了
<jyf1987> lilo搞不清了
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<jyf1987> 要是整个用lua做配置的grub就好了
<jyf1987> 比grub2那个还狠
<LongJ> jyf1987: 做一个专为开发都定制的嵌入式系统
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: ...冷消化
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: ...冷笑话~~
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: lol
<MeaCulpa1> grub要是 lua我就用lilo了...
<jyf1987> haha
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: /etc/grub.d/还有/etc/default/grub
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, lua还是很好学的= =
<jyf1987> bsd里有一个种类已经用lua做init脚本了
<jyf1987> 好像是netbsd吧
<onshoestring> lua是什么 说的太高深了
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 不，我这个系统里把grub拆分了很多不同方面的配置，最后再糅合。。。我无知的直接改了grub.cfg...还不是vi进去改的，sed替换了一下....
<MeaCulpa1> 以后不能那么懒了...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 诶 我很讨厌拆分诶
<onshoestring> 那个换了以后更新 改过的又回去了
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987: you like integratation?
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 额，拆开的东西不是就/etc/grub.d/里面那一堆东西？
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 就这种功能简单的工具来说 我希望集成
<jyf1987> 不过也有可能是ubuntu的拆分把我搞苦了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: grub-update就根据那一堆东西做的grub.conf啊
<jyf1987> edison0354: 对
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987: i see.
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: 恩，没看文档，这不是
<MeaCulpa1> edison0354: xixi..
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987: there should be a standard for package split, or a standard of what a package should contain.
<MeaCulpa1> 我个人觉得，XML就是对unix业界多年来的行编辑基础的无视
<MeaCulpa1> XML完全放弃了大家多年来积累的行编辑基础
<MeaCulpa1> 当然，要看写的人怎么个写法...
<ofan> xml程序读写比较方便
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa1: some lisp users insist use LISP instead of XML.
<edison0354> MeaCulpa1: 啥叫行编辑？hosts那种写法？
<ofan> 一行一对 key,value 吧
<edison0354> 哦
 * RavenChan xml就不该用来写配置
<ofan> ..
<edison0354> RavenChan: 囧
<edison0354> RavenChan: mac里面的配置全是xml的
<MaskRay> 应该用 lisp，xml 贴近 html 吧
 * RavenChan 所以mac就是个渣
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: xml就是明确的声明不支持 管道 因为 xml有个闭合标签 你没办法append
<ofan> 不太适合人读写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pps没有欧美剧场了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天重装了一遍就消失了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 下载看片的表示毫无鸭梨
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 程序读写，不方便，SAX parser难懂，DOM Parsor消耗资源太大
<LongJ> edison0354:你 这个名字对男人来说很不吉利的
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 以我的能力，我觉得xml不方便~~
<gebjgd> edison0354, 滚
<edison0354> LongJ: 汗==!
<LongJ> 真的，知道 ED代表什么吗
<edison0354> LongJ: 知道……
 * MeaCulpa1 每周包含关键字的*.avi|mpg >500m 表示无压力
<LongJ> edison0354: 那来以这个开头
<happyaron> xml就是纯文本的windows注册表
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 可能对欧美ip不给了麻 主席都说了 要加强版权管理
<LongJ> edison0354: 没听说开头就ED的
<edison0354> happyaron: 汗
<hymnusAlae> MeaCulpa1: but is there really good replacement of XML in application like HTML?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 我很喜欢sax的概念
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: xml有现成的库，调用起来方便，parser只是在载入写入的时候会消耗点，可以忽略不计
<edison0354> LongJ: ……
 * RavenChan 话说那接受用lua做配置么
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 我也是，xpath挺那个
<MeaCulpa1> awesome新版本我都编译不过去。。。也好，省得折腾luia
<MeaCulpa1> lua
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 额 awesome的账干吗算lua头上
 * RavenChan lua很好懂啊= =
<ofan> awesome的配置很2
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: awesome用lua做配置...
<MeaCulpa1> 我没说lua不好，说awesome不好呢
<ofan> 语法检查正确，但是不起作用
<happyaron> ofan: gnome用xml配置，更2么。。。
<jyf1987> 不用lua就是不合作
<jyf1987> gnome许多工具都是py写的呢
<ofan> happyaron: 仅次于它吧....
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 没重装之前还有
<jyf1987> 要是改用lua就好了 就可以任意更新系统的解释器版本了
<MeaCulpa1> 用脚本语言做配置，很蠢，这样动态变配置都很难，而要靠配置来变wm..
<gebjgd> jyf1987, 邪门了
<MeaCulpa1> hashkel写配置更那个了
<LongJ> ED不说话了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 那个应该能自己加列表进去的我记得好像
<jyf1987> gebjgd: 刚下的指令麻 再说了 可能好几天才更新一次最高指令
<edison0354> LongJ: ……
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 这样灵活.. 适合geek程序员自己diy
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 这就像一种scripting方法，geek喜欢在脚本里自动化重复，而我则更喜欢用脚本生成重复的脚本，再去跑
<jyf1987> dsl linux是系统工具都用lua写的
<jyf1987> 可惜不支持中文 nnd
<LongJ> edison0354: 还用pidgin啊
<edison0354> LongJ: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 比如我要删除一千个文件，我不会在循环里放rm,也不会用统配，而是会用脚本生成最后的静态rm命令
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 这样便于最后review...留底
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 我以前要求别人都这么搞，一切都要有痕迹，有的review..
<cfy> jyf1987: 这种参数怎么截留的?
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 就是都放到文件里？
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 对，脚本生脚本
<MeaCulpa1> 所以我宁可用lua来自动化awesome的配置，而不是直接lua
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 怎么自动化
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 再搞个gui来设置？
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 跑lo，但是简单的做不到wm来激发，可能
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 差不多，不一定gui阿
<MeaCulpa1> 比如fluxbox可以做到在菜单里面插入当前系统实时信息，awesome就做不到
<MeaCulpa1> 应为awesome读配置的开销远大于fb
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 这其实就是用脚本做配置的用意吧，有更多的自由
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: yeah, 你看awesome动不动就要restart
<MeaCulpa1> 当然，lua和awesome高手可以反过来，用wm来调用脚本
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 不支持立即生效阿.. 确实不太爽
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa, 就是比如像kernel一样，可以通过写文件来改内核参数？
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 差不多把
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 那样会有很多问题吧，
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 其实是可以的，就是临时写lua扩展
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 嘛，那我推荐你wmii...
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 但是那是高手干的
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, =w=
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 不用，awesome+fluxbox勾勒
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 明白这意思了，其实还是把整个wm都用脚本写就是..
 * MeaCulpa1 想想看dwm的Hashkell, Lua咱就忍了
<ofan> MeaCulpa1: 不过 没什么效率吧 而且内存占用估计比较恐怖
<MeaCulpa1> ofan: 不知道... wm没啥重要的
<MeaCulpa1> 我就用来起rxvt, firefox, 无他
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, dwm怎么是haskell?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: ff也可以跑在 framebuffer上麻
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: 我记得是阿？
<jyf1987> 不过要尝试opengl加速 还是不行 额
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: ...我是nvidia, Framebuffer无能
<RavenChan> MeaCulpa1, 那是xmonad= =
<MeaCulpa1> RavenChan: ...记错了...lol
<jyf1987> nvfb也可以用吧
<MeaCulpa1> xmonad~~
<MeaCulpa1> nv很好
<MeaCulpa1> jyf1987: 不重启动，换驱动，你会么
<MeaCulpa1> fb不能玩游戏...中文我也不想折腾...
<MeaCulpa1> nvidia就是唉，不可兼得
<MeaCulpa1> 不说了，吃饭去
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa1: 要内核支持
<jyf1987> 有个什么补丁可以做到 额
<MeaCulpa1> unicode, zhcon?
<MeaCulpa1> Z-Turn... X吧
<MeaCulpa1> 我怀疑高分辨率FB资源消耗不比X少多少
<MeaCulpa1> kv 好像nvidia也无能
<MeaCulpa1> 还是intel最安逸
<jyf1987> zhcon可以utf8的
<jyf1987> fb是这样了 如果有加速就好了
<jyf1987> 如果有加速 又像fb那样是个块文件是最棒的
<cfy> MaskRay: http://twit.tv/floss136
<cfy> MaskRay: org mode
<MaskRay> cfy: 开始下载
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯?你说这个视频?
<MaskRay> cfy: 对
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有个perl6的
<cfy> http://twit.tv/floss140
<cfy> 这里是ubuntu-cn?
<cfy> 怎么冷清了....
<MaskRay> cfy: floss weekly 是什么？每周采访自由软件的大牛？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,是这样
<cfy> We're not talking dentistry here; FLOSS all about Free Libre Open Source Software. Join host Randal Schwartz and his rotating panel of co-hosts every Wednesday as they talk with the most interesting and important people in the Open Source and Free Software community.
<cfy> MaskRay: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pYAJMbVobYCTro_z4LGo3ZQ
<cfy> MaskRay: 说是以后会来的nb人物
<cfy> MaskRay: Robert Watson, Kris Kennaway - FreeBSD	contacted and waiting
<LongJ> 都无咩也人
<fairywell> ls
<LongJ> 没有人吗 ，问一下，rapefaces这个词是什么意思，GOOGLE都没有相关信息，知道 说下
<jyf1987> LongJ: 操脸？还是颜射？
<LongJ> 原话是这样的，lord of kings is the god's punishment for rapefaces
<jyf1987> 额
<LongJ> 万王之王是上帝对（rapefaces)的惩罚
<ofan> Someone who looks like a serial rapist。。。
<jyf1987> e
<ofan> urban dictionary的解释
<LongJ> ofan: 不懂
<ofan> 翻译成中文应该是猥琐男的意思...
<LongJ> someone who looks like sarial rapist
<LongJ> ofan: 猥琐男？跟本不通
<ofan> LongJ: A person, usually a man, that has the face of a rapist but may or may not be a rapist. The person must have a beard, be tall and 'dark' to be classed as being rape faced.
<Yangtse> 求 小兔子框框 动画片
<Yangtse> 求 小兔子框框 动画片 谁有？
<houhou> 好看吗
<LongJ> ofan: 应该 这样翻 译，万王之主，是上帝对强者的惩罚
<ofan> youtube上有
<ofan> 刚还发了..
<pangyu> chrome不能播放名牌
<pangyu> chrome不能播放mp3媒体流
<Yangtse> 我打不开 youtube
<houhou> arch上能装chrome吗
<Yangtse> 我刚上线，看不到你们以前说的话。
<ofan> houhou: 能
<ofan> houhou: yaourt -S google-chrome-{stable,beta,dev}
<LongJ> ofan: 很有独孤求败的意思
<Yangtse> ofan
<ofan> Yangtse: 有个论坛上提供下载
<pangyu> ofan: 你知道为什么我装了google官方的chrome，不能播放mp3媒体流？
<ofan> Yangtse: 网盘的
<ofan> pangyu: ubuntu?
<pangyu> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> pangyu: 浏览器内打开mp3?
<pangyu> ofan: 就像百度mp3在线播放之类的
<pangyu> ofan: 听说chrome都内置插件了啊，不是chromium
<Yangtse> ofan link
<ofan> pangyu: 啥网站，是不是用的flash
<pangyu> ofan: 不是
<pangyu> 比如
<houhou> ofan: 要这样弄阿。谢谢~
<pangyu> ofan: http://www.songtaste.com/music/
<pangyu> ofan: 像这里面的在线播放
<ofan> pangyu: missing plugin..
<ofan> 估计只能IE才能用
<pangyu> ofan: 你也这样么？
<pangyu> ofan: firefox可以的啊
<ofan> pangyu: 一样
<pangyu> ofan: 哦
<pangyu> ofan: chrome插件还是太少
<pangyu> 等firefox4
<lainme> pangyu: 欢迎来firefox
<pangyu> lainme: 我一直用firefox的啊:-D
<pangyu> lainme: 最近心血来潮，装个chrome赶时髦
<yanqian> 请问你们系统中有这个文件吗？/etc/default/grub.conf
<hymnusAlae> yanqian: no
<hymnusAlae> yanqian: it should be /etc/default/grub.cfg iirc.
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=286341
<onshoestring> yanqian: 想折腾grub2?论坛里smallapple有个教程
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<ofan> pangyu: 貌似用的windows media player
<Lavande> 斑竹赶紧删帖啦
<pangyu> ofan: mplayer的插件就行
<LongJ> 有人要看色片没有
<yanqian> to hymnus, thanks. 是我弄错了，那么是不是只有grub2才会有那个配置文件？
<onshoestring> 对 grub2才有 grub1 menu.lst
<bee-yang> 大家好
<yanqian> 谢谢，明白了。
<bee-yang> 问一下，ubuntu下面怎么进入win7分区的硬盘文件夹啊
<onshoestring> 位置菜单里有
<onshoestring> 点一个就自动挂载win分区了
<bee-yang> 终端里面进入
<bee-yang> mp3文件有乱码
<LongJ> bee-yang: 什么乱码 ，现在mp3 还乱码 ？从来没有的事
<NoIE> 中南海占地面积1500亩，白宫占地面积109亩.。
<LongJ> 我
<NoIE> 可是，中国的人口密度高于美国。
<NoIE> 北京的人口密度更是远远高于华盛顿。
<LongJ> 顺
<NoIE> 如果把中南海拆掉，不知道能解决多少人的居住问题。
<onshoestring> 有本事你拆拆看
<onshoestring> 别说拆了 连门都进不去
<NoIE> 我没本事，希望拆迁队有这本事。
<onshoestring> 拆迁队其实是狗 有人指使的
<onshoestring> 背后的人厉害
<ofan> NoIE: 我们有理由的
<ofan> NoIE: 官员多，所以需要更多地方
<NoIE> ofan: 言之有理。
<onshoestring> 现在就是弱肉强食
<fujianwzh> back
<LongJ> 中国应该 再成立个党 ，叫做弱肉强食党
<LongJ> 每人发把枪，叫做专治吼版中华枪
<onshoestring> 呵呵 有人怕弱小者有枪
<LongJ> onshoestring: 自个没能耐 ，能怪别人说你a工
<iIlL10oO> http://skks.3322.org/index.html.erb.txt
<houhou> ofan: 你好，我使用了yaourt -S google-chrome-stable，但是他说problem setting dbpath '//usr/local/var/lib/pacman/' (could not find or read directory)
<ofan> houhou: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=867731
<ofan> houhou: 自己折腾过pacman?
<houhou> ofan: 我好像就改了下pacman用wget下载，我去看看这个帖子先
<ofan> houhou: pacman不本来就是用wget的么...
<myke2> ofan: 不是
<ofan> curl?
<myke2> ofan: 是pacman内部实现的
<ofan> 奥
<myke2> ofan: 你看/etc/pacman.conf, 里面有Xref = wget ...和Xref = curl, 默认都是注释的
<redmorning> 5个小于100的整数，如果小于10，就在该数前加个0，用PERL，怎么写比较简单？
<myke2> redmorning: sprintf("%02d", $myint)?
 * rothsdad 我在android手机上用kepler搭建了一个网站,成功啦：rothsdad.dyndns.org
<rothsdad> 很兴奋，纪念一下
<redmorning> myke2: 谢谢！
<myke2> redmorning: 格式化输出有很多，man printf看C的文档，perl差不多
<redmorning> myke2: 正在看，以前只知道补空格，所以没想到它
<caleb-> 现在手机频宽比以前的小站大多鸟
<caleb-> 硬件配置也比以前的服务器强多了
<rothsdad> caleb-: 恩
<mingq> 有用dokuwiki的吗？
<rothsdad> caleb-: 有人是用Nokia - N770, N800, N95做实验的
<fujianwzh> ubuntu 10.10 启动的速度实在太快了，都赶上动车了
<rothsdad> arch启动可以很快
<rothsdad> youtube上有个视频不到5secs
<fujianwzh> win7 差不多要1分钟，Ubuntu10.10 只要大约15秒，硬盘速度还算是慢的。因为本人双硬盘
<LongJ> fujianwzh: 我不觉得ubuntu 快，
<fairywell> 启动的东西不一样。
<rothsdad> ubuntu默认启动的服务很多
<fujianwzh> LongJ:  我是新安装的系统
<fujianwzh> LongJ:  刚完成系统升级，应用程序都还未安装
<rothsdad> fujianwzh: 因为是新安的，所以才慢，服务都是默认的
<Administrator__> fujianwzh:ubuntu10.10可以15秒起动,,我就觉得arch快一点
<LongJ> fujianwzh:
<fujianwzh> rothsdad:  一会儿关闭一些自启动的服务
<rothsdad> Administrator__: 好酷的名字
<LongJ> fujianwzh: 别乱关，搞不好容易出问题
<rothsdad> :)
<fujianwzh> Administrator__:  我这个ubuntu 是安装在40G 的硬盘上，如果换到500G 硬盘，那速度比动车威猛
<fairywell> 用固态吧。。
<fairywell> 好像win7起动只要几秒i
<rothsdad> fairywell: 这个强悍
<fairywell> sony有个带固态的笔记本，很厉害的，价格也厉害
<fujianwzh> fairywell:  穷人一个，暂时就看着固态留点口水
<LongJ> fairywell: 我win7大约要两 分钟
<fairywell> 偶的xp启动2－3分钟，也不管他了
<Administrator__> 好久没用ubuntu的了
<fujianwzh> fairywell:  Ubuntu 10.10 比以前的版本进步太多了，大概有大半年没碰，现在装上感觉更好
<Administrator__> 现在只用arch
<Rannger> ubuntu 关机倒是挺快的
<rothsdad> fujianwzh: 试试mint
<fairywell> fujianwzh: 哦
<fujianwzh> rothsdad:  ubuntu 用顺手了，我不是折腾狂人。。。
<LongJ> arch从来没看过，恐怕也没机会了，
<fujianwzh> 关机那就3秒左右
<rothsdad> fujianwzh: mint是改自ubuntu的，会顺手的
<Rannger> fujianwzh：偶的xp关机起码要40秒
<fujianwzh> rothsdad:  mint 改天再试。。
<fujianwzh> ibus 小键盘输入的还是中文标点，看来还是没改
<rothsdad> 我强制按关机键还得3秒
<Administrator__> mint不错
<LongJ> fujianwzh: 俺是，fbterm+emacs感觉不比gnome的功能差，
<LongJ> fujianwzh: 视频音频都很强悍
<fujianwzh> LongJ: 我这个是默认的，没有任何改动
<rothsdad> LongJ: 不支持flash
<LongJ> rothsdad: 没有啊，都支持的，感觉有什么不支持FLASH，
<rothsdad> LongJ: fbterm下可以看youku吗？
<fujianwzh> 或许他连看youku的时间都没
<LongJ> rothsdad: 可以啊，下载了看，刚才谁发的那个twit.tv/floss我还看了呢
<fujianwzh> ubuntu 在国内的影响力还是第一的
<rothsdad> LongJ: 恩，好想法
<fujianwzh> 用的人是越来越多了
<cfy> LongJ: 我
<LongJ> fujianwzh: 是么，越来越不喜欢ubuntu，非开源软件越来越多，------，一点个性都没有，不想提了
<rothsdad> fbterm下mplayer不支持硬解，不能玩游戏，。。。实在想不出来其他不能的了
<caleb-> LongJ: 那用 fsf 认证的 distro?
<caleb-> rothsdad: emacs 有不少游戏啊
<caleb-> rothsdad: console 也有很多游戏
<cfy> 谁懂网线的?
<rothsdad> caleb-: 恩，我也玩console下的网游，mud
<cfy> cat5是为千兆网络设计的?
<LongJ> rothsdad: 什么啊，mplayer videofile就可以播入，游戏啊，那个什么成与地下城，不比任何游戏差
<cfy> 不是百兆?
<|Router2|> cfy: 记得cat5是百兆
<rothsdad> LongJ: 当然啦
<cfy> It is most commonly used for 100 Mbit/s networks, such as 100BASE-TX Ethernet, although IEEE 802.3ab defines standards for 1000BASE-T – Gigabit Ethernet over category 5 cable.
<houhou> ofan: 额，那个帖子看完了，但是好像没有看出什么来。。。
<fairywell> 你们都好变态哦～
<cfy> |Router2|: 嗯,貌似是.反正实际是要cat5e了.
<rothsdad> LongJ: 我说的是开n卡的硬解，龙与地下城是个规则，gui的游戏远远大于cli下的游戏
<rothsdad> 多于*
<cfy> |Router2|: 貌似是质量好的可以用于千兆.一般就百兆吧,
<LongJ> rothsdad: 不天天玩，玩的话startx就可以了，我装了fluxbox的
<|Router2|> cfy: 通常都是用于百兆
<cfy> |Router2|: 嗯.
 * LongJ 力挺fedora,力挺emacs
<rothsdad> LongJ: stallman就是console下用emacs,偶尔上X用火狐，笔记本是t41
 * rothsdad 力挺LongJ
<caleb-> rms 不用中文啊
<LongJ> rothsdad: q偶是小本，GNOME真的是太慢了，不是我装BBBBBBBBBBB
<LongJ> caleb-: emacs自带的有中文输入法啊，加上emacs比万能五笔还强
<LongJ> caleb-: 我用五笔
<RavenChan> MaskRay, qdb什么的，自己google= =
<rothsdad> 我家的电脑64M内存，2M显存，6G硬盘 -->跑arch
<RavenChan> rothsdad, Orz!!
<onshoestring> 能跑动不？
<rothsdad> ；P
<onshoestring> cpu多少？
<LongJ> rothsdad: 哈哈，很对
<rothsdad> onshoestring: 300
<caleb-> 当年用 486 跑 linux 的表示没有鸭梨
<onshoestring> 我也有个机器没用
<rothsdad> onshoestring: 可以，启动有点慢，但是日常工作没问题
<RavenChan> rothsdad, 什么wm?
<fujianwzh> flash里面的中文不会变成方块了
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 没有用wm，X
<onshoestring> 有个赛扬300的cpu 256+64 ram
<RavenChan> rothsdad, X也有wm的好像....twm
<|Router2|> rothsdad: 什么日常工作没问题？
<onshoestring> 一直没用
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 我直接用X，有时也很好用
<fairywell> 你们都好变态哦～
<onshoestring> 一个17的显示器坏了
<onshoestring> 现在用15的
<RavenChan> rothsdad, 然后呢，没wm不是无法移动窗口？还有焦点怎么切换
<rothsdad> |Router2|: 听听音乐，上上网，看看代码
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 可以移动窗口啊，鼠标右键可以切换焦点
<onshoestring> 要是有多的显示器我还想在那个老机器装个centos之类的 不装x 能跑动不？
<rothsdad> onshoestring: 可以，不过编译时间会很漫长
<onshoestring> 我是说 赛扬300A的机器 不编译 安装centos 不安装x 就命令行 能跑动不？
<rothsdad> 可以
<LongJ> RavenChan: 移动窗口还没发现，可以N个控制台还有screen啦
<rothsdad> 我的是奔3
<RavenChan> LongJ, = =
<onshoestring> 我那机器好像和奔2一个级别的
<rothsdad> 左上角
<RavenChan> LongJ, rothsdad 一个轻量的wm不会有多大影响的= =
<rothsdad> onshoestring: 好像除了arch，其他的应该没问题
<rothsdad> onshoestring: arch是i686, 应该是到奔3
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 内存不够
<iIlL10oO> onshoestring: C300A 估计内存只有 64 MB 吧, 你只能用 arch
<onshoestring> 不行的话装redhat9应该可以吧
<onshoestring> 我以前又加了256m ram
<rothsdad> onshoestring: debian就行，不安装X
<RavenChan> rothsdad, 我的wm用了16m内存而已= =
<iIlL10oO> onshoestring: 对 debian
<M-sprite> 请问谁有openlogos的字体，怎么使用的？
<RavenChan> rothsdad, X都用了26m
<LongJ> RavenChan: 这话不错，可是我的屏长宽比例不好，很多桌面窗口只能看到上面一半，下面的都看不到
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 64M 用啥 distro 都行吧
<fujianwzh> chrome的默认字体够难看
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 恩，还是省一点是一点
<RavenChan> LongJ, 用平铺= =
<caleb-> iIlL10oO: 不要用默认 installer 就好
<LongJ> ，实在是气人，就把GNOME，给XX啦
<iIlL10oO> caleb-: 嗯
<RavenChan> rothsdad, 话说你的电脑开的起浏览器么= =
<rothsdad> RavenChan: w3m
<iIlL10oO> fvum 或 cli_emacs
<rothsdad> RavenChan: 平时一般不用X
<LongJ> RavenChan: 上网用emacs-w3m连 中文输入都解决了
<RavenChan> rothsdad, Orz
<rothsdad> LongJ: ibus有fbterm版的
<LongJ> rothsdad: 没听说，哪里有
<|Router2|> LongJ: 98版五笔在emacs下有办法解决么
<rothsdad> LongJ: 等等，我给你链接
<rothsdad> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-fbterm/
<rothsdad> 不依赖X，很好用的
<LongJ> |Router2|: 我不知是什么版 的五笔，但我的五笔就顺手
<LongJ> rothsdad: 那就是说只有启动fbterm，输入法才会启动啦
<rothsdad> LongJ: 也可以启动ibus-fbterm,然后就自动启动fbterm
<LongJ> |Router2|: 一个TAB键 ，上万个字可以选择，哪怕你什么都不会
<LongJ> rothsdad: 连 接呢
<|Router2|> LongJ: 估计是86版的，SCIM自带的五笔就是86版的，和98版编码不一样的
<rothsdad> LongJ:  http://code.google.com/p/ibus-fbterm/
<LongJ> |Router2|: 我没用SCIM
<LongJ> rothsdad: 看下先
 * rothsdad consolo下的星球大战，很有趣，telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<|Router2|> LongJ: 编码不一样，选择再多也费劲啊
<LongJ> rothsdad: 星球大战，哪个啊
<rothsdad> LongJ:  http://code.google.com/p/ibus-fbterm/ 这是ibus-fbterm的链接
<LongJ> |Router2|: 你Google下，多半都能找到，实在不行，写个也费不多大事，也算是为开源做点贡南d
<LongJ> rothsdad: 上面那个呢
<|Router2|> LongJ: 我要是能写代码，早就用了
<LongJ> |Router2|: 依胡芦画飘，谁叫你天天写代码 呢
<rothsdad> LongJ: 试试看，很有意思的
<myke2> rothsdad: 你用过ibus-fbterm么
<rothsdad> myke2: 现在正在用。。
<LongJ> rothsdad: 下载了，现在去编译下
<rothsdad> LongJ: 我家arch的源里有，呵呵
<myke2> rothsdad: 哦。我一开就爆
<myke2> rothsdad: ibus-fbterm一直没有人维护的
<rothsdad> myke2: 我是aur里的源，我的没有问题
<myke2> rothsdad: 肯定是aur咯
<myke2> rothsdad: 官方里面没有ibus-fbterm
<myke2> rothsdad: 我还是老老实实用fbterm-ucimf
<rothsdad> myke2: 是不是framebuffer的参数不对？
<myke2> rothsdad: 就是ibus启动之后，输入一下，马上结束了
<rothsdad> myke2: 有输出信息吗？
<myke2> rothsdad: 几乎没有
<rothsdad> myke2: 还有要用fbterm而不是dfbterm
<myke2> rothsdad: 你怀疑aur的PKGBUILD?
<LongJ> rothsdad: KAO，依赖 IBUS 1.0--1.2，看来我是没戏了
<myke2> rothsdad: 没有人维护也是问题
<myke2> LongJ: 装fbterm-ucimf
<rothsdad> 我的可以用啊～
<NoIE> 有一个论坛，转载了我的二十多篇文章，没有注明作者和出处。
<myke2> rothsdad: 我觉得X下的ibus也不稳定
<LongJ> myke2: 不用了，我用emacs下的五笔，蛮好用的
<NoIE> 于是，我给论坛发了一百多字的一条短信，说明我的诉求。
<rothsdad> myke2: 有时会有一点点卡
<rothsdad> NoIE: 结果？
<NoIE> 结果，对方只回复了两个字，OTZ。
<rothsdad> NoIE: orz
<LongJ> NoIE: OTZ？？？？？
<NoIE> rothsdad: LongJ: 不是。
<NoIE> 回复的是“好的”，
<myke2> rothsdad: 稍微输入快点ibus就崩溃了
<NoIE> 不过，暂时还没看到他们修改文章。
<rothsdad> myke2: 我的没有这个问题，而是输入的颜色框框有时不退去，很讨厌的
<LongJ> myke2: 我自装的五笔就蛮好，自已绑定的键 盘，还要求什么呢
<myke2> LongJ: emacs是个复杂的东西吧?
<rothsdad> ...
<onshoestring> 有什么奇怪的 noie
 * LongJ myke2 其实并不像人想象的那么难
<NoIE> onshoestring: 不是，只是觉得新鲜，第一次有人成批的转载我的文章。
<onshoestring> 这两天看 wowubuntu和ubuntuhome两篇文章都差不多
<myke2> LongJ: 听说要调什么配置文件
<caleb-> NoIE: blog 的文章？
<LongJ> myke2: ，我昨天之前还对EMACS一点不通
<rothsdad> NoIE: 名人啊，嘿嘿
<onshoestring> 就是安装完之后做的第一件事 也不知道这两个网站那个抄那个的
<myke2> LongJ: nx
<NoIE> caleb-: 是的。
<NoIE> rothsdad: 什么？
<MaskRay> LongJ: C-x RET C-\ 你选哪个？
<rothsdad> NoIE: 哪个论坛干的？
<LongJ> myke2: ，记w主一个组合就好了
<rothsdad> C-\
<NoIE> rothsdad:  http://www.gamengines.com
<LongJ> myke2: C-h t
<myke2> LongJ: emacs我可能需要用到
<myke2> LongJ: 所以我想了解下他的viper-mode是怎么回事
<LongJ> MaskRay: 我绑了C-SPC
<onshoestring> http://wowubuntu.com/after-install.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新手指南: 安装好 Ubuntu 后该做什么？ [技巧] | Wow!Ubuntu
<LongJ> MaskRay: 我选 chinese-wubi
<onshoestring> http://www.ubuntuhome.com/12things-you-should-do-after-install-ubuntu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 新手指南：安装完ubuntu后要做的12件事 | Ubuntu Home
<rothsdad> NoIE: 下次写文时先署名版权
<NoIE> rothsdad: 好的。
<onshoestring> 下次每段都加版权 白色的
<onshoestring> 复制过去也费劲
<myke2> LongJ: 我最怕写配置文件
<MaskRay> LongJ: C-SPC 就是 set-mark-command，为啥把其他命令绑定上去
 * rothsdad 吃饭去咯～
<myke2> roylez: wicd好像不会吊线自动连上，虽然我设置了断线自动链接
<onshoestring> noie写的什么文章？
<onshoestring> 看看
<LongJ> MaskRay: 可以解绑的啦，M-X globle-unset-key
<MaskRay> LongJ: 我知道，我只是问为什么把输入法切换这种命令绑定到 C-SPC 上，set-mark-command 比输入法切换用得频繁的多
<M-sprite> 谁用irssi的，知道怎么用那个chansearch的插件吗，搜索channel
<LongJ> 我用命 令绑的，暂时的，没有写到文件里，方便打字啦
<LongJ> MaskRay:
 * iTron4 真
<flh> hi 大家好
<flh> gebjgd: 好啊
<flh> 大家都过年去了？
<caleb-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_YdgBBwNnc # 2011兔年贺岁片
<houge_langley> caleb-: 那个听说过，算是个很给力的咚咚
<M-sprite> 求教，horizon的翻译词是什么？谢谢大家，
<LongJ> M-sprite: 用得着插件搜索频 道么
<LongJ> M-sprite: 直接/list就可以了
<happyaron> M-sprite: 上下文？
<happyaron> M-sprite: 说说上下文
<happyaron> horizon: 地平线；视野；眼界；范围
<|Router2|> caleb-: 我就猜得出来，贺岁片果然是哐哐
<M-sprite> LongJ: 真的也
<M-sprite> 好多。。。。。
<kyosp> 用得不是xchat？
<kyosp> 请问怎么样把别人的昵称放到开头？
<|Router2|> 智慧的新浪微博用户正在用“法老”代替被屏蔽搜索的“埃及”。
<LongJ> kyosp: 输入加TAB辅助
<kyosp> LongJ, 我试试。
<LongJ> |Router2|: 这种办法太多了，如埃&及 埃 及 埃JI
 * iTron4 某国际学校的老师出了一道开放性问题： “你对其他国家的食物短缺有什么自己的看法？” 非洲学生问：什么叫食物？ 欧洲学生问：什么叫短缺？ 美国学生问：什么叫其他国家？ 中国学生问：什么叫自己的看法？  
<|Router2|> LongJ: 为了省字符啊，还是不加符号的方便
<houge_langley> 都开始回避敏感词了……
<LongJ> |Router2|: 别说 你的名字最不方便 r打
<kyosp> 他们为什么要屏蔽呢？
<houge_langley> |Router2|: 确实，朋友ID，很具个性
<|Router2|> kyosp: 法老的平民为了freedom，当然会被.....
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 哈哈，这ID是图省事来的
<kyosp> 这都屏蔽那也太敏感了。
<iTron4> 我更喜欢翻墙用 facebook 账号登录 gamedev，也不愿花时间绕过‘温度计’...
<|Router2|> kyosp: 这算什么啊，“胡萝卜”都敏感多长时间了
<houge_langley> iTron4: 朋友的Facebook的ID是？
<iTron4> houge_langley: twitter @linuxhaha
<iTron4> houge_langley: facebook 是 http://tinyurl.com/davidfb2
<houge_langley> 我的Twitter就是现在的ID
<houge_langley> Facebook，试试yeqin.su
<|Router2|> iTron4: 很少玩twitter吧，你fo也太少了点...
<iTron4> |Router2|: 没人和我玩。
<iTron4> |Router2|: 我用 Yoono
<iTron4> |Router2|: 长期挂着，不过不怎么用。
<houge_langley> iTron4: 恩，Facebook的好友只有一个，我过段时间就300了
<iTron4> houge_langley: 呵呵。
<houge_langley> iTron4: 我也是Yoono
<iTron4> houge_langley: 可惜不支持 gtalk 用 googleapp
<houge_langley> iTron4: 我的有个推友正在开放通过Gtalk发推的工具，比twitalker还好用
<iTron4> houge_langley: 不折腾
<houge_langley> iTron4: 折腾才是好习惯。
<houge_langley> iTron4: 不要学涛哥
<iTron4> houge_langley: 一般不怎么上网社交也。
<iTron4> houge_langley: 老了，没以前那么喜欢折腾了... 涛哥也老了。
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 哈哈，向法老们致敬
<houge_langley> iTron4: 我现在上网除了Facebook和Twitter，其他的一律不上了，偶尔看看订阅的Youtube视频
<houge_langley> |Router2|: 不敢做法老，还是好好的做猴哥吧
<iTron4> houge_langley: 我没那么极端倒是。
<houge_langley> iTron4: 嘿嘿……
<iTron4> houge_langley: 我就是不怎么社交，不过技术网站还是上上。
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 法老没那么容易，自从某年之后
<iTron4> houge_langley: 偶尔看看法网胡扯。。。太扯了，新闻图片一看就是假的...
<iTron4> houge_langley: 哎，这个社会，没几样儿东西是真的。
<|Router2|> iTron4: 嗯，前几天那个Top Gun事件
<iTron4> |Router2|: 什么，我 out 了。
<inode> iTron4: lord of kings is god's  pushiment for rapefaces
<iTron4> ...
<|Router2|> iTron4: CCAV在新闻里用米国电影镜头
<houge_langley> iTron4: 我的观点，还是乐观一些比较好，你看啊，如果你天天忧国忧民的，涛哥还要想办法来关照你；如果糊涂点，岂不是自己痛快……
<houge_langley> iTron4: 当然，这是我的个人看法
<caleb-> CCAV在新闻里用米国25年前的电影镜头
<houge_langley> |Router2|: 恩，那个看了
<caleb-> houge_langley: 实体翻墙啊
<iTron4> houge_langley: 我糊涂...
<houhou> caleb-: 那么给力
<inode> 我说过，中国应当成立个弱肉强食党，每人再发一支专治吼牌中华枪
<caleb-> houhou: 还宣称是解放军的演习实况呢
<houge_langley> caleb-: 试过，没有成功
<caleb-> 米国人正在等着看兲朝发布隐形战机影片
<houge_langley> iTron4: 嗯嗯，看来兄弟的确很少上推，25 Tweets，我的已经是12,972
<houge_langley> iTron4: 话唠就是如此打造的
<iTron4> houge_langley: 嗯... 几乎什么都很少上。
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 哈哈～我是唠不起来
<houge_langley> |Router2|: 多RT就有了，这个要学学@Tenzu
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 基本上以看热闹为主
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道btrfsck这个是什么时候出来的么?
<iTron4> houge_langley: 搞不明白为啥没激情了。
<cfy> happyaron: 感觉就在最近吧.貌似2009 1月的时候还没有
<houge_langley> iTron4: 也好，这表明你的激情就快要来了
<iTron4> houge_langley: ?
<houge_langley> iTron4: 物极必反
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 懒得折腾，我都是电脑上推，从不用手机上网一类的
<iTron4> houge_langley: 也许...
<houge_langley> |Router2|: 等我买了Artix，哥就走上正轨了
<iTron4> houge_langley: 看你挺阳光还。
<|Router2|> houge_langley: 我可能是让五笔给害了，没有98版五笔就懒得敲字
<houge_langley> iTron4: 呵呵
<LongJ> 埃 &及有人搞了个不受政府控制的无线网络，我主张这里也搞一个，特别是 广东这边
<M-sprite> 怎么让openfetion飞信开机启动啊？
<billlee> M-sprite: 首选项里可以设置启动程序
<LongJ> 天，现在中国连 埃及都屏蔽了，还有王法吗
<M-sprite> billlee: command里填什么？
 * LongJ 表示强烈愤怒
<M-sprite> angyr too
<clh920202> 中国本来就没王法 连以色列都屏蔽的说 天理不容啊
<billlee> M-sprite: /usr/bin/openfetion
<billlee> 不过openfetion似乎没有自动登录的选项呀
<LongJ> 整一个无线网络，关键 是技术，
<vamadir> hello all! can some body help me ? i have problem with chinese pps.tv player. I dont know how add external sub
 * iTron4 毛说过，一切不为自由的网络，都是刷流氓...
<M-sprite> billlee: 是啊，我which了一下，在/usr/bin/openfetion，填这个可以吗
<iTron4> houge_langley: 你怎么不停的推...
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: there's no such feature..
<billlee> M-sprite: 可以
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: or u mean the mplayer's ?
<|Router2|> iTron4: 这样就叫话唠
<tonghuix> 手机上Irc试一下
<LongJ> 整个中国的手机和笔记本都调 用起来，免费的无线网络不是不可能实现的
<iTron4> |Router2|: ...
<iTron4> LongJ: 加他，我后悔了....
<iTron4> |Router2|: 加他，我后悔了....
<LongJ> 再铺设一些高速网路
<M-sprite> LongJ: 建立AP？
<billlee> LongJ: 到时候就会有“非法架设网络罪”
<|Router2|> LongJ: 只要有人整免费网，就会有人在上面挂BT
<iTron4> |Router2|: 原来把它当 QQ 了...
<vamadir> alvin_rxg pps.tv player, but its use mplayer . And i think it can show ex,sub
<M-sprite> 那我们是不是reverse一下？
<|Router2|> iTron4: 哈哈～
<|Router2|> iTron4: 准确的说应该是一个大QQ群
<LongJ> iTron4: ， billlee ，我是免费服务
<LongJ> 服务免费也不准么
<iTron4> |Router2|: 他应该独立开个 IRC channel ...
<iTron4> |Router2|: 保准比这个 channel 还火。
<|Router2|> iTron4: 那是不可能的，IRC没那么多人的
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: yes, but how to determin the filename? mplayer can add this sub setting in it's config file. but it need to determin the filename. e.g. if the film file is abc.rmvb, then the subfile is abc.sub
<billlee> LongJ: 这难说，上次不是有一个翻译哲学书的网站悲剧了
<LongJ> 只具体怎么实现，这里有这般技术的么
<LongJ> billlee: 世上无难事，别说我初生牛犊，我在社会上混了N多年了
<iTron4> |Router2|: 靠，facebook News Feed 立马满了...
<vamadir> alvin_rxg i can`t see real file name of pps player?
<gebjgd> LongJ, 长鸡鸡？
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: u can see it when u r playing film in pps. use `ps ax | grep -i mplayer`
<|Router2|> iTron4: 我fo了些比较话唠的，TL上他的推就不太明显
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我把无线网卡拆了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: o?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 它不死机了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ..........
<iTron4> |Router2|: ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 现在用usb的呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 驱动问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<onshoestring> 没有wifi 无线网卡有什么用？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 硬件问题
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<|Router2|> iTron4: 我经常扫着看推，一目十行吧
 * iTron4 其实我很稳重加流氓...
<M-sprite> vim里怎么设置字体啊？
<vamadir> alvin_rxg i want use pps.tv player with my subtitles. But i don`t know how
<LongJ> onshoestring: 有就可以自已架设个wifi站点啊
 * iTron4 一切不为结婚的恋爱，都是耍流氓...
<LongJ> M-sprite: 好说，你找到fenc这行
<|Router2|> onshoestring: 可以用无线网卡伪装成AP钓鱼.......
<LongJ> M-sprite: 后面就是他 设的字符编码]
<M-sprite> LongJ: 没有这行
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: there's sub feature of mplayer, i don't know if it works in slave mode. if u have a subtitle file with same name as /tmp/pps*, and your mplayer's config has enabled sub feature, mplayer will use the sub file
<onshoestring> router 可以这样啊
<onshoestring> 怎么钓鱼的？
<onshoestring> 怎么搞？
<LongJ> M-sprite: 可以自已写个，别vim使用系统的字体
<M-sprite> LongJ: 不是encode，是font....
<onshoestring> ap我知道 但怎么钓鱼？
<LongJ> 使用系统的字体设定
<|Router2|> onshoestring: 你弄成AP模式，然后等着别人连你来上网，他在干嘛你就都知道了，之后咋玩就看你的了
<M-sprite> LongJ: encode也包括font？怎么写那个字体设置？set  fenc=Monaco ?
<LongJ> onshoestring: 你不想着为大众服务，只想鱼鱼啊
<myke2> M-sprite: vim不能设置字体吧?
<M-sprite> myke2: 好像可以
<LongJ> M-sprite:
<myke2> M-sprite: 我只跟随系统终端的字体
<myke2> M-sprite: 我查了下，只有gvim能
<onshoestring> router 传送的数据都在数据包是 是用什么软件分析么？
<|Router2|> onshoestring: 看他有没有走加密的东西了
<M-sprite> myke2: 这样啊，怪不得，可能我在别人的配置文件钟看到了gvim的部分，失败。。。。
<onshoestring> 是这样啊
<onshoestring> 用这类工具Sniffer？
<M-sprite> 请大家看看我写的一个脚本，刚开始学shell，没什么思路，谢谢大家提意见，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315142
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 备份软件配置的脚本
<ralph> ubuntu下有什么可用的代理吗
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 谢谢……
<houge_langley> ralph: 自由门……
<LongJ> M-sprite: 不要有心理负担，例如我的很多脚 本只有两 行，一行调用，一行只有ls两 个字符
<ralph> ubuntu可以使用吗？
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 还没完成的，就是一些思路，框架
<houge_langley> ralph: wine可以实现
<ralph> 哦
<M-sprite> ralph: 就是大多软件在很多发行版的配置文件都一样的
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 那也是相当好的事情，总比我厉害，嘿嘿
<M-sprite> 高手啊，高手们提提意见？
<tonghuix> 我用手机上IRC感觉不错
<M-sprite> 哦，对了，谁有Oreilly的IRC hacks这本书啊？
<tonghuix> 这是啥书？
<M-sprite> tonghuix: 就是irc hacking 啊
<tonghuix> M-sprite: 讲啥的
<M-sprite> tonghuix: 额，，，，你现在上的不是IRC 么？
<billlee> tonghuix: 当然是 IRC 的协议啦
<tonghuix> 哦…不错
<M-sprite> 汗。。。。。
<tonghuix> 我去找找看
<M-sprite> 有谁有一些常去的下书的地方帮忙找找？
<M-sprite> tonghuix: 谢谢
<billlee> 刚才刚试了用 telnet 上 irc
<onshoestring> 你自己网上搜不好么
<M-sprite> onshoestring: 我找了很多地方，google翻了五六页就是没能下载到，能找到，但是都是无法下载的，要钱的。。。。。
<LongJ> billlee: 现在都用SSH啦，TELNET 不安全
<billlee> LongJ: IRC 本来就不安全， ssh 能连 irc 吗？
<LongJ> billlee: 当然
<MaskRay> LongJ: telnet 手工模拟协议不是和用 irc 客户端一样？
<billlee> <MaskRay
<MaskRay> LongJ: 你说的是不要用 telnetd 吧
<billlee> MaskRay: 协议是一样的
<billlee> 用户体验不一样
<billlee> 就 telnet irc.freenode.net ircd 就能连上，然后握手
<onshoestring> irc不是有记录的么 一看记录怎么连有用么？
<houhou> 问：安装好 Ubuntu 后该做什么？
<houhou> 答：通常安装完 Ubuntu 后我会重启进入 Windows 玩 dota 。
<iTron4> M-sprite: hotfile 上有
<LongJ> onshoestring: 你用的什么版 的IRC啊，
<billlee> <onshoestring> 没什么用，记录里没有登录时的实际通信内容，只有一些信息提示而已
<M-sprite> iTron4: 谢谢啊
<onshoestring> 我empathy ssl
<billlee> 也就是有登录的步骤，但是没有协议内容
<onshoestring> 不过没什么用吧 加密
<iTron4> M-sprite: http://hotfile.com/dl/23230351/fae0002/o_reilly_-_irc_hacks.chm.rar.html
<onshoestring> web里面不是可以看以前的聊天记录么
<onshoestring> 全都存的有
<iTron4> M-sprite: 要成为我的下线么。哈哈。
<bill_lee> 那是聊天记录，我讨论是é€ÿíÿýä¿¡åÿõÿýè®®
<^k^> bill_lee:say ι‚£ζ˜―θŠε€©θ°ε½•οΌŒζˆ‘θ¨θΊζ˜―ι€νύδΏ‘ευύθ in ISO-8859-7 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Int> Hi! I want to ask that my mplayer can play HD movies smoothly, but SMplayer can't. Why?
<billlee> onshoestring: 那是聊天记录，我讨论的是通信协议
<houhou> Int: 你用mplayer播放的时候加参数吗
<LongJ> 问下哈，为什么emacs的键绑定里，没法绑定单独一个shift键 呢
<Int> No. Without any.
<LongJ> houhou: K别问他 ，问我就好，不加也可以，加-fs全屏
<bill_lee> It seems that encoding is a problem when using telnet.
<Int> But I didn't use talnet at all...
<myke2> LongJ: 在终端下-fs不能全屏……
<myke2> LongJ: 必须-scale什么的自己调节
<Int> I'm using xfce4(ATOM Platform), I know it's weak in efficiency, but if mplayer can play HD Movies, why can't SMplayer? Or maybe it's because that it's a QT software?
 * Tenzu laughs out loud
<ofan> ...
<billlee> Int: May be you preferences in SMplayer is wrong.
<billlee> Int: You should select a correct video output
<Int> But I've never changed it. Should it be optimized by adding some extra options?
 * iTron4 QT 都是浮云...
<Int> There are so many choices there. Which one should I choose?
<billlee> Int: SMplayer uses a different config from mplayer.
<billlee> You can try xv first. If it doesn't work, you can try x11.
 * Tenzu 围观鸟语
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 在？
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 在
<ofan> qt哪里慢？
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 兄弟最近很安静……
<houge_langley> ofan: 老电脑确实慢
<Int> It's originally xv. And after choosing X11, it has become extraordinary slow...
<ofan> houge_langley: 你用过？
<ofan> houge_langley: 有测试么
<Tenzu> houge_langley: bali度假去了，昨天刚回来
<houge_langley> ofan: 用过，测试过，不过我用的是kubuntu，不是Arch
<ofan> Int: not tested
<ofan> houge_langley: qt!=kde
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 酱子……我说你最近比较安静呢……嘿嘿，玩的如何？
<billlee> Int: If xv works, x11 is slower than xv.
<myke2> 谁用过samba?
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 玩的不错，唯一不顺的就是回程机票被cancel，重买机票才走
<myke2> ofan: 用过samba么
<Int> I can see the CPU usage while mplayer is playing, and it's around 10%. It seems that the CPU can afford to do that.
<ofan> Int: qt already support opengl rendering,it's used in many embeded systems,no data implied qt is that slow as you said so far.
<myke2> 谁和Windows共享过？
<billlee> ofan: SMplayer 使用 mplayer 播放视频， QT 只做 GUI
<myke2> cfy: 和windows共享文件么？
<billlee> Int: What about the memory?
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 那倒是比较可惜，不过没有点意外就不好玩了。
<ofan> Int: judging only by cpu usage is just a kid behaviour
<Int> 2G DDR3. Isn't it enough?
<cfy> myke2: http吧.
<cfy> myke2: ftp?
<myke2> cfy: smb
<cfy> myke2: 不会...
<myke2> cfy: 就是Windows网络里面的共享
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 平安回来就好，别的我也不是很在乎。我会陆续把流程这在blog里
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.下次试试.炫耀下XD
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 表示关注……
<myke2> cfy: 不是炫耀的问题
<myke2> cfy: cifs是否要编译进模块
<billlee> Int: It is enough. You can check the log of smplayer and compare it to that of mplayer.
<cfy> myke2: 不知道.没有试过
<cfy> myke2: 表示从来没用过这个东西...
<myke2> cfy: 我调整模块的话是不是不需要cp /boot/内核，只要make modules_install?
<cfy> myke2: 我是genkernel生成的.然后我有用ccache暂存
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 将来你可以考虑蜜月去玩玩
<happyaron> roylez: espeak能用pulseaudio输出么？
<Tenzu> happyaron: 拜见老小
<Tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<happyaron> Tenzu: 拜见疼疼，用爱疯上的？
<Tenzu> happyaron: 对啊，被你看出来了
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 我现在就等考研通过的通知了，过了我就速度找终身伴侣
<Tenzu> houge_langley: good luck, bro
<houge_langley> happyaron: 腾腾的爱疯越狱后效果如何？
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 谢谢……
<houge_langley> 貌似我@错人了。。。
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 效果不错
<cfy> http://www.twit.tv/floss9
<cfy> Randal L. Schwartz
<cfy> perl的.
<cfy> Use-Firefox:
<cfy> RavenChan: 你用perl不?
<happyaron> houge_langley: 他自己说了，hoho
<myke2> cfy: 你用Perl?
<cfy> myke2: 是的.
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 我一个高中同学居然买了iPhone4不越狱，真是不理解，所有软件他都是自己买的……
<cfy> houge_langley: 这正常的.....
<myke2> cfy: Perl如何卡一个程序的运行时间?
<houge_langley> Tenzu: 貌似他比较有钱
<ofan> houge_langley: 很多
<ofan> houge_langley: 这才叫真正的iphone用户
<houge_langley> cfy, ofan: 我是没有钱，也许我有钱也是越狱装破解版……
<Tenzu> houge_langley: 也许他坚持某种信念。反正不越狱我就要死
<RavenChan> cfy, 会一点
<houge_langley> 不过我已经想好了，用Android
<ofan> houge_langley: 很多人越狱了，也都是买正版
<houge_langley> ofan: - -'，表示更加不理解……
<Int> I disabled frame drop and now it works well.. Ha
<cfy> myke2: 卡?perl -le '$SIG{ALRM} = sub { print "exit by alarm";exit };alarm 13;sleep 42;print "with out alarm";'
<ofan> houge_langley: 国内就这样子..
<myke2> cfy: cfy 不是, 应该是这个意思
<cfy> myke2: ?!
<myke2> cfy: $pid = fork()
<myke2> if ($pid = 0) #Child
<myke2> {
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.那你可以听听那个:)
<myke2>     #卡1小时
<cfy> myke2: 那就kill嘛.你都fork了.
<RavenChan> cfy, 哪个?
<cfy> RavenChan: http://www.twit.tv/floss9
<myke2>     exec "something"
<myke2> }
<myke2> cfy: 这个意思
<houge_langley> 其实我的思想也不好，用盗版本来就是应该受到道德谴责的，所以我的做法也不对。不过也是相对而言啦
<myke2> cfy: 就是超过1小时自动结束
<cfy> myke2: 然后parent,sleep 60*60;kill $pid,2
<myke2> cfy: 听说是setrlimit, 我没在perl中尝试成功
<cfy> myke2: 厄.你自己kill搞定不就好?
<myke2> cfy: 哦，这样
<myke2> cfy: 另外问time something
<myke2> cfy: 得到sys时间
<cfy> myke2: 然后配合waitpid,如果还存在.直接kill -9吧
<cfy> myke2: 这个不清楚.google
<myke2> cfy: man上面写的看不懂
<myke2> cfy: o.k
<myke2> cfy: perl中kill是函数？
<cfy> myke2: 哪个看不懂?
<myke2> cfy: 主要是里面的什么-f什么的都用不了
<cfy> myke2: 是的perldoc -f kill
<cfy> myke2: ?
<myke2> cfy: time -f
<cfy> myke2: sys时间?是指实际运行时间么?
<myke2> cfy: 有real, sys还有kernel三个，在bash里面现实
<cfy> myke2: 貌似是times
<myke2> cfy: time
<myke2> cfy: gnome下time ls
<cfy> myke2: 嗯.
<myke2> cfy: 最后显示real user sys
<cfy> myke2: 我说perl的函数
<myke2> cfy: 写错了，不是gnome，是bash
<myke2> cfy: system无法返回进程号的对吗?
<cfy> myke2: 应该是的
<myke2> cfy: pid
<myke2> cfy: perldoc不支持j,k?
<cfy> j k?
<cfy> f b啊
<cfy> 是less...不是vi...
<cfy> myke2: 你试试perldoc -f times
<myke2> cfy: 我刚才已经查到了，perl果然比zsh强大
<cfy> 哦.
<cfy> zsh?
<cfy> cat FLOSS-Weekly-136:-Emacs-Org-Mode.mp4 |perl -e '$a=$_ while <>;print join "\t",times'
<cfy> 0.57    0.09    0       0
<cfy> myke2: 你在做什么东西呢?
<linvnew> 请问现在有什么好一些的智能手机，能给推荐一下吗？
<cfy> 有钱买iphone
<linvnew> iphone能装什么系统呢？
<cfy> 其他买Android
<linvnew> 给推荐一下嘛
<cfy> linvnew: 估计只能iOS
<cfy> http://ipv6.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIOS_(Apple)&ei=wzNETdzcJsejcaXr4dUN&usg=AFQjCNGAxFVajpviM5MLzpervl0uIoUjdA&sig2=tCL1lMuBSEXhzHIpxFpOXw
<^k^> ⇪ title: Network is unreachable - connect(2) . IN gettitle
<cfy> 厄..
<cfy> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_(Apple)
<linvnew> cfy: 什么东东？
<linvnew> 谢了，我看看
<cfy> linvnew: 看wikipedia,然后google一下.
<cfy> linvnew: apple可是市值第一的呀.
<cfy> linvnew: 貌似是的.
<cfy> linvnew: 预算多少?
<linvnew> cfy: 2000左右
<houhou> 请问有啥好用的mud客户端？
<cfy> linvnew: 哦.如果不二手的话.买个跑着android的长得漂亮的手机吧:)
<cfy> linvnew: moto也有的.android是个系统.
<cfy> linvnew: 这个价钱一般买不到iphone
<linvnew> cfy: 谢谢了，我去网上找找
<M-sprite> 有谁买过kindle 3的啊
<houge_langley> M-sprite: ubuntu-tweak的作者
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 作者是谁啊？
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 是中国人？
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 推特上，大家叫他主席
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 货真价实的中国人
<lubcat> tweak是主席做的?!
<linvnew> tweak是主席做的！！！
<houge_langley> lubcat: 不是那个主席
<houge_langley> 我找下
<lubcat> .....哦.呵呵
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 不是吧，我不能翻，你帮我问问怎么买的正版？我也想买，可以告诉他邮件地址，我的是numbchild at gmail dot com
<houge_langley> M-sprite, happyaron: 我和他不熟，这个可以问问@happyaron，他们应该比较熟悉
<M-sprite> happyaron: 在吗？
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 这个是ubuntu-tweak的作者TualatriX的博客，地址：http://imtx.me/
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 谢谢啊
<houge_langley> M-sprite: 客气了
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133626.htm
<houge_langley> 说实话，看看是ubuntu-tweak的作者TualatriX的博客，胜读十年书。
<ofan> ..
<ofan> houge_langley: 书都白读了..
<houge_langley> ofan: 至少颠覆了很多传统观点，尤其是谈到wyland，好像是这么拼写……
<ofan> houge_langley: 那篇我看过..
<houge_langley> ofan: 应该是wayland
<ofan> houge_langley: 类似效果的文章也不少.. 如果你去仔细翻wiki 也能颠覆不少观点
<M-sprite> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315734
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - shell下的类似a++
<houge_langley> ofan: 谢谢，这个确实
<myke2> cfy: 是不是fork()然后在child中执行system("")然后(,,,) = times;?
<ofan> houge_langley: 刘未鹏的博客很好，推荐..
<houge_langley> ofan: 哦，神马程序的作者？
<ofan> houge_langley: 不晓得有神马程序.. 博客质量很高的
<houge_langley> ofan: 哦，好的……
<M-sprite> houge_langley: 怎么订阅邮件的啊？比如ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com
<ofan> houge_langley: http://csbabel.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/talking-about-hci-part-i/ 推荐，科普文..
<xiaoy> http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia-pacific/2011/01/201112991712140318.html
<xiaoy> 没反映。。。？
<Kandu> xiaoy: 在你發鏈結前已經看過一遍了
<xiaoy> Kandu, 真的？ 那你觉得怎么样？
<Kandu> xiaoy: 不怎麼有趣
<Kandu> xiaoy: 前幾天看到一個小姑娘寫了些關於做 gba/nds 遊戲的博文，感覺不錯
<xiaoy> Kandu, 随便，没兴趣也不以为着你对一个东西没有个人的看法
<xiaoy> Kandu, 可惜我不知道GBA／NDS是啥东西。。。XD
<xiaoy> s/不以为着/不意味着/
<xiaoy> 我这个输入法太差。。。：（
<lubcat> gba nds模拟器
<lubcat> ofan: 那个博客不错....写得很有些想法.
<ofan> xiaoy: ..难道是girl?
<ofan> lubcat: lol.. 也挺科普的
<Kandu> xiaoy: 兩個 nintendo 出的掌上遊戲機 :)
<xiaoy> lubcat, 嗯谢谢啦
<lubcat> ofan: 虽然不知道有什么具体的应用.xD
<lubcat> ofan: 这是科普的水平么...我凹凸已久了....
<xiaoy> Kandu, 能告诉我一下游戏跟政府媒体限制有啥关系？
<ofan> lubcat: 我觉得是.. 习以为常的东西，其实有很多学问..
<xiaoy> 晕了
<Kandu> xiaoy: 沒什麼關係。只是覺得那種“新”聞沒意思。就說點有意思的東西
<lubcat> ofan: ...有些是不曾向这方面想过...有些是知识范围所未及..
<xiaoy> Kandu, 行。。。如果你觉得游戏比现实生活更有意思，那就我觉得你的生活好像没什么意思。。。哈哈哈
<ofan> lubcat: 所以说科普嘛，我也看了才了解..
<xiaoy> Kandu, 你不会觉得我是政府派来的间谍吗？XD 偷偷看在这个频道有没有人犯颠覆国家政权罪行，哈哈哈
<lubcat> ofan: 而且..评论也相当有深度..
<xiaoy> 我忘了写“看到”有没有人。。。
<lubcat> xiaoy: 这你..大可不必...
<lubcat> xiaoy: 如果是...欢迎又一位加入进来.~~
<Kandu> xiaoy: 哦，我只是說這篇“新”聞不有趣。因為公共媒體也沒說中共暗殺，也沒解釋天安門自焚是否自導自演，也沒繼續報道天安門媽媽。所以關於“降低一些敏感信息的熱度”的報道就不是很新鮮了
<xiaoy> 哈哈。。。。lubcat你怕什么，真是的。。。
<lubcat> xiaoy: 不是那意思....如果是..这里有你的同僚
<lubcat> xD
<Kandu> xiaoy: 無所謂，我倒是經常在 qq群聊“打倒共產黨的”
<Kandu> xiaoy: 既然敢說，當然不怕啦
<xiaoy> Kandu, 可我不要达到任何党，我刚才只要让大家考虑到社会的问题和媒体限制
<xiaoy> ＊打到
<xiaoy> 我要换掉这个输入法。。。
<lubcat> 额...如果有什么说得不对的地方..请见谅
<ofan> 卡巴斯基2009源代码泄露
<ofan> http://software.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/01/29/1346227&amp;from=rss
<lubcat> ......1 开发出linux版 2 开发出干掉老卡的病毒.3 卡巴火了....
<lubcat> 哦..这程度的....
<xiaoy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnw5BvxSDmM&feature=player_embedded
<xiaoy> 给间谍看。。。
<xiaoy> 祝大家兔年快乐：）
<lubcat> xD
<lubcat> 不用这样的...也不必这么说.
<xiaoy> lubcat, ?
<Kandu> 啦，她又發文了  http://blog.csdn.net/CherylNatsu/archive/2011/01/30/6169371.aspx
<gebjgd> Kandu, 你看上她了？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 沒，只知道她技術很牛屄
<gebjgd> Kandu,  对。她很牛，屄
<Kandu> gebjgd: 就是剛剛和 xiaoy 說的那個經常寫有趣文章的
<Kandu> gebjgd: -_-b
<^k^>  06:03
<ZJ> HI everyone.
<lastent> 你们好！我需要帮助, 我学习汉语，你们能帮助 吗？
<LongJ> z经发     限                               好民
<LongJ> lastent: 当然，
<Loongjiang> lastent pl_014 Adaptee manphiz hagabaka
<Loongjiang>     Pwnna rechael sabalaba oyotatano flhrs vincent_wang plugandplay cfy
<Loongjiang>     RavenChan iIlL10oO Kakurady @freeflying penghb urlgrabber Ek9ay ofan
<Loongjiang>     oink_kMPHL Kandu MeaCulpa Ethan- Use-Firefox @^k^ k
<pl_014> ?
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> O.o
<Loongjiang> 抱歉，我在学习emacs的复制粘帖功能，，不好意思，打扰各位
<hagabaka> ><
#ubuntu-cn 2011-01-30
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 有的时候我很希望我有op
<Loongjiang>   * • 我海军第七批护航编队举行“大洋春晚”07:42                                                           楼：没
<Loongjiang>   * • 评论称美官方乐见中国AC-313竞标总统专机01-29 09:26 30条相关>>                                      证据显
<Loongjiang>   * • 我国三代核电自主化取得重要进展06:47 3条相关>>                                                     示歼20
<Loongjiang>   * • 美媒体称中国山鹰教练机训练航母舰载飞行员01-29 09:50 13条相关>>                                    含有盗
<Loongjiang>  
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 什么意思
<Pwnna> 没啥
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 想TTT我是吗
<Pwnna> 有点。
<hagabaka> 是不是先学习一下IRC？
<Pwnna> 没时间讲话了
<Loongjiang> hagabaka: IRC我明白，粘贴不能超过5行啦
<Pwnna> 还有一个final.
<Pwnna> 累死了，复习了整整一天。
<Pwnna> final累死人
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 列位，做什么哪，没时间
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 马上finals要到了。或者是midterm
<Pwnna> Err
<Pwnna> 期中考试
<Pwnna> 都不记得这些东西
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 年末了，，怎么会是期中考试，
<Pwnna> 其实应该是期末考试
<Pwnna> 但是我这门课是跨学期的
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 用不着那样关心考试吧，就算你次次满 分，最多也只混个标准律师 而已 ，中国的教育
<Pwnna> 还好
<Pwnna> 我不在中国
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 不用满分，只要90分就可以拿奖学金了。谢谢 :P
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 那祝 你好运
<Pwnna> 运气可能不够。自己得用工一点
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: then ,god blus you
<Loongjiang> whois
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: bless.
<Pwnna> not blus
<Pwnna> '另外我不相信上帝。
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 你真性格，无语，只是祝福你的话而已 ，没叫你认做针的
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 逗你好玩呢
<Pwnna> 别太当真了
<Loongjiang> 无语
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 干吗用pidgin呢，irssi岂不好些
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: Version for Pwnna is PChat 1.4 Windows 6.1 [x86/2.26GHz]
<Pwnna> pidgin?
<Pwnna> 我才不会用pidgin 的IRC
<Pwnna> 只用pidgin的MSN
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 另外你过分认真了。。
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 你说话很有趣，要表达自个的观点就是另外怎么怎么着
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 很大一部分都是讽刺。
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 呵呵中广网1月30日消息（记者费磊）据中国之声《新闻和报纸摘要》报道通过消化吸收再创新，我国具有自主知识产权的三代
<Loongjiang> 核电技术开发等取得重要进展，核电整体技术能力得到显著提升。11-01-30新闻和报纸摘要全文>>>
<Loongjiang>  
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 这些个才是对我们核电产业的讽刺
<Pwnna> 要讽刺人。更好玩
<Pwnna> sarcasm
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 我最能容人的，不要那么刻薄，容人容物胸怀圜 宇明白吗 ，这才是大气候，要不跟那个鲁讯笔下的什么什么有什么区别呢…
<Loongjiang> 弛
<houhou> 大家早上好
<Loongjiang> houhou: 好
<Loongjiang>   温总理为啥让上访群众“不要拘束”？
<Loongjiang>  
<Loongjiang> 温家宝24日与来京信访的群众进行面对面交流，称要创造条件让人民群众批评和监督政府。要善于倾听群众的呼声，勇于面对
<Loongjiang> 群众的批评。强调拆迁活动一定要依法进行，农村土地征用必须保障农民利益。（26日京华时报）
<Loongjiang>  
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 讽刺和容人有很大的区别。
<Router2> Loongjiang: 影帝秀
<Loongjiang> Router2: 什么影帝秀
<Router2> Loongjiang: 跟上访的
<Loongjiang> IT: 没有互联网，埃及寻找新的方式上网
<Loongjiang> 估计我们的政府将来也会跟埃及一个，重大时刻，互联网都 关闭
<Loongjiang> 科学家声称开发出世界上第一种没有漏洞的软件，它能防止系统崩溃或恶意攻击。澳大利亚Open Kernel Labs领导开发了seL4
<Loongjiang> 微内核，其独一无二的功能是在数学上精确验证软件是否正确运行，能将不受信任的软件和可信的软件分离开，保护关键的服
<Loongjiang> 务，防止系统崩溃或恶意攻击。领导开发的科学家Gerwin Klein称，seL4微内核是目前唯一一种操作系统内核，其源代码已经
<Loongjiang> 在数学上证明能正确执行规范。
<Loongjiang>  
<Router2> Loongjiang: 我相信当前的GFW就有这个能力
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> 不可能没有漏洞
<Pwnna> 连quantum computing都有漏洞。
<Pwnna> 程序上面没有漏洞不代表人操作没有漏洞。
<Pwnna> http://www.newsweek.com/2011/01/30/inside-the-white-house-s-egypt-scramble.html <-- 不能够理解为什么obama要管埃及
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 同解
<Pwnna> 而且发现obama出面说话的次数比他妈埃及的总统出面说话的还要多。
<Pwnna> 吃饱了撑着
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 没有漏洞 也是有可能 的，别拿成见看待一切
<Pwnna> !seen relaed
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> Loongjiang: 没有100% 也没有0%
<Pwnna> 不对
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 现在，我百分百在用电脑
<Pwnna> 不，你还在呼吸
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 就是啦
<Pwnna> 消化
<Pwnna> 你大概只有15%在用电脑
<Loongjiang> Pwnna: 搞笑
<Pwnna> 还没想呢
<Pwnna> 去玩BC2
<Pwnna> 休息一下
<Loongjiang> never
 * Router2 
 * Loongjiang 昔人已乘黄鹤去
 * Loongjiang 精诚忠业，矢志不渝 
<Use-Firefox> ...
<flh> 大家好
<flh> 我用pppoeconf 能连上，要如何中断啊？poff命令不行啊？
<Loongjiang> flh: 不懂
<flh> Loongjiang: 早职
<flh> 早啊
<flh> Loongjiang: 我是宽带拔号问题
<Loongjiang> 怎么着,
<flh> Loongjiang: 要怎么知道自己无线网卡安装好了？系统是debian
<void1> flh: networkmanager里面就能看出来了
<Loongjiang> flh: ifconfig
<flh> void1: 谢谢，我自以为是，弄的是定义系统，没有gnome
<void1> flh: 那么用iwconfig
<flh> void1: 是的，刚才找到点资料
<Loongjiang> void1: no,用wicd wicd-curses不是更容易些
<flh> bash: iwconfig: command not found
<void1> Loongjiang: 他不是要看无线网卡是不是装好了而已吗？
<void1> flh: sudo iwconfig
<Loongjiang> flh: 你是在控制台
<flh> Loongjiang: 是
<Loongjiang> void1: 我以为他 说要连接
<flh> Loongjiang: 没有安装好无线网卡
<flh> Loongjiang: 我回老家过年，为方便，要用无线路由。所以要安装无线网卡了
<Loongjiang> flh: 控制台好啊，我就是小本+控制台+emacs
<Loongjiang> flh: +无线，给忘 了
<flh> Loongjiang: 是的，请爽，但不太方便，
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 没事别折腾了，你的时间成本太高了
<flh> Loongjiang: 一家人，多台电脑，又不想拉网线。所以
<Loongjiang> flh: freeflying ，没折腾，装上emacs什么都有了
<jyf1987> Loongjiang: emacs system
<flh> Loongjiang: 急求安装无线网卡的命令？
<jyf1987> flh: 驱动装上不就行了
<void1> 话说大部分无线网卡，debian都能自动认出的
<flh> void1: 我用live cd ubuntu10.4可以认
<hymnusAlae> So you don't have to go to work today?
<flh> void1: 我用live cd ubuntu10.4可以认我的无线网卡。debian下，我精简安装了，不全，所以
<void1> flh: 那你最多用debian 6的live装，肯定也自动可以
<jyf1987> void1: 不包括 marvell系列 额
<jyf1987> 神舟许多marvell的无线网卡统统认不出来
<flh> 我的体系是intel的
<void1> 内核又不精简的
<flh> void1: 内核没有动过
<void1> 所以说一般都有的
<freeflying> flh: 所以你就用ubuntu就好了
<Loongjiang> flh: 估计可以用无线
<Loongjiang> flh: sudo wicd试试
<flh> Loongjiang: 不太用ubuntu,
<void1> 所以说先用iwconfig看看，到底是网卡没认出，还是认出了不会用...
<flh> Loongjiang: 安装一下试试能不能配
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- What distro cannot recognise your wireless lan?
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 得看你的硬件 你自己造的 肯定不行
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- I see.
<flh> void1: 无年的笔记本，无线网卡一直在睡觉，所以啊真不行了
<Loongjiang> void1: ifconfig是看硬 件的，iwconfig是看软件的
<jyf1987> 那几个最近宣布加入linux基金会的厂商 之前的产品 就无驱动
<void1> flh: 没试怎么知道...
<jyf1987> 要 ndiswrapper搞 额
<flh> 我笨得一直在interfaces 没有配置过无线网络
<LongJ> flh: 估计装下软件就能用啦
<flh> LongJ: 是的，就不知是安装哪个东东啊
<jyf1987> iwconfig interface essid OpenWrt key 密码
<LongJ> flh: ifconfig,
<jyf1987> 这就是我的了
<LongJ> flh: 看看有没有驱动先
<LongJ> flh: 再安装，wicd
<flh> LongJ: 还没有驱动，也不需要是哪个驱动
<void1> LongJ: ifconfig看不出的...如果网卡没启动
<void1> 必须ifconfig up之后，ifconfig里才能看到
<flh> 我现在是pppoe拔上来的，直接
<LongJ> flh: void1 谁说，ifconfig,看年有没有无线先，
<LongJ> flh: void1 ，没有的话就别iwconfig啦
<flh> LongJ: 没有，我在ubuntu下看过，如果有驱动，ifconfig显示就有lwan0什么的
<LongJ> flh: 恩，那是没有了
<void1> LongJ: ...   你试试看吧ifconfig wlanx down之后，再看看
<LongJ> jyf1987: 都没有驱动，你叫他 iwconfig有什么用啊
<jyf1987> 用 iwconfig看下有什么东西起
<flh> LongJ: 我把硬件记录弄出来，教我一下安装apt安装无线网卡驱动？
<jyf1987> LongJ: 恩 前提是驱动装好并且加载成功
<LongJ> flh: void1 ifconfig wlan0 up
<flh> LongJ: 好的
<flh> LongJ:刚才安装了wicd
<houhou> ifconfig -a不是可以不管网卡 有没有启动都看的到吗
<LongJ> flh: 再看看有没有wlan0,字样，用ifconfig
<flh> houhou: -a参数看不到，可能我还没有驱动吧
<flh> lo        no wireless extensions.
<flh> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<flh> 用sudo iwconfig 看到前两行的文字
<LongJ> flh: 那就是setup看系统服务，
<flh> 后三行ppp0      no wireless extensions.
<flh> ppp1      no wireless extensions.
<flh> ppp2      no wireless extensions
<LongJ> flh: DEBIAN估计是，systemcfg,system-config之类
<flh> LongJ: 网络环境虽没有无线，但安装驱动，配置一下总可以吧
<LongJ> flh: 当然
<flh> LongJ: 我回老家后就要用无线了，可惜还没有安装好硬件的驱动。是根本问题所在
<LongJ> flh: systemconfig也没有吗
<flh> LongJ: 没有这个命令
<freeflying> LongJ: debian里有systemconfig?
<flh> 用sudo 的
<freeflying> flh: 你这种水平真不适合用debian
<flh> freeflying: 没有
<LongJ> flh: ，类似的你找下，systemcfg====
<freeflying> LongJ: 别再误导别人了
<jyf1987> 好了 我刚搞定无线
<LongJ> flh: ifconfig都没用，估计这硬件认不出来
<flh> freeflying: 不瞒你说呀，我几年一直debian
<LongJ> freeflying: 那你来说
<jyf1987> flh 是cu上那个？？
<LongJ> freeflying: flh 我的是setup
<freeflying> flh: 那我更建议你用ubuntu吧，我们花了这么多时间把ubuntu做成现在这样，你不用岂不是浪费
<freeflying> LongJ: 你用的是ubuntu?
<freeflying> or debian?
<flh> freeflying: 是的，一张live cd 就行，但不喜欢
<LongJ> freeflying: 不是，fedora
<jyf1987> LongJ: 额 fedora的推散
<LongJ> freeflying: jyf1987 fedora是比较适合我的
<freeflying> LongJ: its fine, but you'd make sure you're telling the right thing before you're going to teach others
<jyf1987> LongJ: 那要坚决打倒 再踏上一脚
<LongJ> jyf1987: 不至于吧，
<jyf1987> LongJ: LOL
<LongJ> jyf1987: 几大发行版 都 是互相学习，差别不太大，fedora尤其值得学习
<LongJ> freeflying: 多谢，
<jyf1987> LongJ: 胡扯 我边上一个同事老是要装 fedora 装了以后开发环境又搞不定 还是我打了个开发环境的tar包 外加在u1004上安装的教程才给他搞定的
<freeflying> flh: 1 make sure your wireless module being supportted, lspci -vvv to check which kernel module will be used
<flh> freeflying: 谢谢
<LongJ> jyf1987: 胡扯，sudo yum groupinstall "develop***" ***代表什么我忘 了，就把一切开发环境装好了
<freeflying> flh: 2 lsmod to check if the module being loaded already, and trying to unload/reload, and mointor /var/log/syslog for the changes
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- Can lspci tell the correct hardware information even the kernel module is not loaded?
<freeflying> flh: and wpasupplicant is necessary to manager wireless connect, so double check if its installed
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: sure
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- Thanks.
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: flh in addition to lspci, lsusb is another tool to check the inventory built-in with your computer
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- Thank you.
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- What is flh?
<jyf1987> LongJ: 关键是版本号不对 大佬 你是没高过开发吧
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: flh I still wanna recommend you not wasting yout time on this kind of stuff, unless you're going to do OS level's deveopment
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- Well, learning is better.
<freeflying> LongJ: this means group install
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: as long as you grasp all those well
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- :-)
<LongJ> jyf1987: freeflying ，没有搞过开发，是groupinstall
<rothsdad> ssh如何通过路由器转发呢？
<jyf1987> LongJ: 那就不要胡说
<freeflying> rothsdad: port forward
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- What does flh mean? Seems Google take it as "what does flash mean" and I cannot find the answer.
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: flh is another guy in this channel
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- Don't be so mean.
<LongJ> jyf1987: 说的对，Y说FEDORA的在这就是胡说
<hymnusAlae> freeflying <- ...
<rothsdad> freeflying: 谢啦
<jyf1987> LongJ: 嘿嘿 这里可是 arch地盘 你fedora用户是非主流的
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- In which universe is here the land of Arch?
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: 这是事实 hoho
<freeflying> jyf1987: don't be that silly, everybody is welcome here
<jyf1987> freeflying: 额 开个玩笑麻 这么不解风情
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- You have put the God of EE in an unhappy situation.
<LongJ> freeflying: thanks,everybody is welcome here
<jyf1987> hymnusAlae: ee又不在
<imugoubuntu> 各位，推荐个，文件批量字符转换程序吧，从GBK转成UTF-8 。谢谢。
<hymnusAlae> imugoubuntu <- iconv.
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<hymnusAlae> imugoubuntu <- For numerous files, please use for x in *; do; iconv -f GBK -t UTF-8 x; done. Modify it if you have different demands.
<LongJ> DraZet: 大师，你推荐的不成啊，php演示的那个，出错，不懂得怎么搞啊我
<DraZet> LongJ: 囧～～～ 去哲思找小包吧，那个是他的配置文件
<DraZet> LongJ: 洒家不是大师
<imugoubuntu> hymnusAlae: 哦，好的，谢谢，我试试
<Use-Firefox> 大家好
<hymnusAlae> imugoubuntu <- :)
<LongJ> DraZet:
<rothsdad> 又有一个ssh问题，有两台机器在同一局域网下，A机器的22端口和路由绑定，我通过B机器ssh A的IP正常访问，但ssh 外网ip就一直提示密码错误呢？
<rothsdad> 绑定事我选择的是tcp, 不是udp
<Use-Firefox> ...
<roc_> 这是中文的哇
<roc_> 麻烦死了
<jyf1987> 额 同样的版本 怎么装小本上许多东西都不能装了
<jyf1987> u1004的软件老跟我说软件包破损 额
<rothsdad> 重启之后ssh就没有反应了，奇怪！
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987 <- Why not U10.10?
<jyf1987> u1004是lts的
<billlee> jyf1987: 你是不是手动装了什么 deb 包
<jyf1987> billlee: 还没 小本没装过什么包
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你自己折腾了吧
<jyf1987> 额 这个太火大了
<jyf1987> 我开发环境就缺这个
<DraZet> jyf1987: 缺什么？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 用你的破上网本搞开发？
<jyf1987> DraZet: libpqxx-dev
<jyf1987> DraZet: 写点代码没问题
<jyf1987> 我是python开发 又不搞 qt gtk
<DraZet> jyf1987: 能装emacs就可以了，要神码自行车啊,实在不行你就ssh到别的机器上面做
 * DraZet Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 家里没有其他机器了
 * jyf1987 打倒emacs ,再在胸脯上踏上一脚
<DraZet> jyf1987: 官二代家里就一台上网本，你骗鬼啊，其他人信不信我不知道，反正我不信
<billlee> 又开始圣战了
 * DraZet Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐
<DraZet> 打倒VIM，反清复明！！！！
 * rothsdad Emacs > Vim
<LongJ> DraZet: EMACS在用，感 觉不错，不过没必要这么极端吧
<LongJ> Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 我要能有那么能 现在就能跨省你了 何必在这里动口
<billlee> IRC 上有时出现 " * nickname ......" 这样的输出是什么意思？
<hymnusAlae> [DraZet, LongJ] <- Learn your place, mortal! You dare use Emacs!
 * LongJ billlee 不告诉你的 
<billlee> - -!
 * rothsdad Long live Emacs
 * palomino|working 摸摸 billlee 
 * rothsdad 也摸摸billlee
<hymnusAlae> billlee <- Where?
<palomino|working> 群起而摸之阿
 * LongJ 摸措
<rothsdad> ..
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不用跨省，哥还在帝都
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那就喊警车来抓你 额 可惜阿 我没那么能
<DraZet> jyf1987: ... ...
<DraZet> jyf1987: 把小本卖了买台式机吧，别折腾了
<LongJ> DraZet: 嘴吧里说emacs ,你怎 么用windows firefox
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 没钱
<rothsdad> 问个正事-->ssh能夸路由访问内网的机器吗？
<DraZet> LongJ: 公司里面只能用windows，正版的，另外我用的是chrom
<DraZet> jyf1987: 去地铁里面跳艳舞，准赚钱
<Router2> rothsdad: 可以做tunnel
<hymnusAlae> DraZet <- Fake Emacs user. Worse.
<rothsdad> Router2: port forwarding?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 可是地铁上说了 请不要照顾 乞讨和卖淫的
<Router2> rothsdad: 对啊，只要能SSH，用来当个跳板呗
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你还不知道郭嘉，不让你干什么你干什么肯定赚钱
<rothsdad> Router2: 还是不明白，我内网下可以ssh，但外网向内网ssh就不行
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那我去摆个粉摊吧 这个来钱快
<rothsdad> Router2: 22端口已经和内网机器绑定了
<Router2> rothsdad: 你SSH的那台机器，能正常上网么
<DraZet> hymnusAlae: 额，被看穿了嘛
<hymnusAlae> DraZet <- Die, mortal!
<rothsdad> Router2: 可以
<DraZet> jyf1987: 好主意，而且夏天还可以偷窥女色乳沟，你真够猥琐的
<rothsdad> Router2: 而且还绑定了域名
<DraZet> ...
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我说的粉摊是来钱非常快的那种 不是你想的那种
<DraZet> jyf1987: 反正都一样是卖
<Router2> rothsdad: 那还挺奇怪，防火墙配置也看了？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 那不一样 你想的那种被城管抓罚款而已 我的那种被警察抓 要拉去枪毙五分钟的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 。。。。。。 你不会傍大款，傍高官啊
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我不卖菊花
<DraZet> jyf1987: 那你卖什么
<jyf1987> DraZet: 卖苦力
<jyf1987> 卖命干 LOL
<rothsdad> Router2: 内网的机器没有iptables,路由绑定80和22端口，80可用，22就不行，难道是加密tcp不能通过路由？
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓
<billlee> <rothsdad> 加密的是数据，连接都是 tcp
<jyf1987> DraZet: 你其实又想错了 哈哈
<Router2> rothsdad: 不会啊，我这儿只要开了TCP的22就OK了
<rothsdad> Router2: 路由刚看过，没有开防火墙
<DraZet> jyf1987: 没有，我觉得你用小本就已经烧高香了，你继续纠结吧
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我不纠结了 直接源码编译了
<rothsdad> Router2: ssh 192.168.0.100就行，但ssh 外网ip就卡在那了
<Router2> rothsdad: 你是指SSH的时候在内网，去连外网的IP？
<rothsdad> Router2: 恩
<rothsdad> Router2: ssh rothsdad.dyndns.orgs你试试，看有没有反应
<roc_> 大家好
<rothsdad> Router2: 错了，是ssh rothsdad.dyndns.org
<billlee> rothsdad: 能连上呀
<billlee> rothsdad: 我看是你的 sshd_config 有问题吧
<billlee> 不是 TCP 连接问题
<rothsdad> billlee: 不需要密码吗？
<billlee> rothsdad: 我能看到交换密钥的步骤，说明 TCP 连接已经建立
<rothsdad> billlee: 哦，可能不可以SSH的时候在内网，去连外网的IP
<billlee> rothsdad: 应该是可以的，你连的时候是 connection refused 还是验证失败？
<rothsdad> billlee: 没有任何反应，就卡在那里，没有任何提示
<rothsdad> billlee: 等很长时间后Connection closed
<billlee> rothsdad: 那就应该是 IP 不可达，路由的问题吧。你自己检查吧。
<billlee> rothsdad: 不过不可能没反应呀，怎么也应该有 time out 吧
<rothsdad> billlee: 恩
<rothsdad> billlee: 没有，就那一句
<billlee> rothsdad: 刚才网络卡了，没看到。 Connection closed 就是链接被关闭，说明 TCP 连上了。
<rothsdad> billlee: 是不是hosts.deny的问题，我是这样设的ALL:ALL:DENY
<billlee> rothsdad: 这我不清楚， maybe
<billlee> 有没有什么好用的 js 格式化工具？
<jyf1987> jslint?
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你买的什么牌子的小本？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 宏基了
<jyf1987> 京东上那个 2099的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 什么型号?
<jyf1987> 自己找被 就第一个
<jyf1987> 我靠 灰尘真大
<jyf1987> 才一下子就那么多了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 嚓 真懒
<billlee> jyf1987: 用了 jslint, 结果我的1G内存悲剧了。
<jyf1987> billlee: 额 不是吧
<DraZet> jyf1987: 北京灰太大了，我的本昨天嗷嗷响，该清灰了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 这么大颗粒的粉尘 怎么北京人都不得肺病呢
<billlee> free:118MB used:884MB
<DraZet> jyf1987: 是啊
<jyf1987> 以前有个什么病叫 x肺来着
<billlee> 现在交换去都关不了
<jyf1987> 矽肺
<DraZet> 宏碁（acer）AOD255-2Ckk-2 10.1英寸笔记本电脑 （N450 2G 160G 无线 摄像头) 水墨黑六芯电池，超长待机！
<jyf1987> billlee: 你多大的文件阿 怎么这么狠
<jyf1987> DraZet: 是这个
<billlee> jyf1987: 100 来 KB
<jyf1987> billlee: 估计是碰到一些bug了 100来k不至于这样
<DraZet> jyf1987: 灵动的片子用着怎么样？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我又不看片 昨天悲剧了 远程登录到大本 播放到fb 结果大本在X下 额
<DraZet> 。。。
<DraZet> jyf1987: thinkpad e100你看过没
<jyf1987> DraZet: 没
<DraZet> jyf1987: 我想买个一体机
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 有钱淫
<jyf1987> 一体机多2阿 绑定屏幕
<DraZet> jyf1987: 可惜imac太贵了
<DraZet> jyf1987: 不占地啊
<jyf1987> 没啥感觉 你可以买个 mini itx的箱子上cpu阿
<jyf1987> 还有用ion的那种立式小盒子
<jyf1987> 很漂亮的 也可以挂在液晶屏上的 很自由
<jyf1987> http://tech.sina.com.cn/pc/2009-06-05/09133152655.shtml     DraZet看这个 我想要个这种去掉atom 加上i3 or i5的
<billlee> 这次 bot 怎么没有跳出来？
<DraZet> 哦
<jyf1987> bot怕我
<jyf1987> 我发的链接bot都不去解析的
<DraZet> jyf1987: i3 i5的话根本做不了那么小，光电源和散热就够大了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 用移动版本
<DraZet> jyf1987: x86的架构的cpu主要功能是发热，计算是辅助功能
<DraZet> jyf1987: 移动版本也够呛，移动版本只不过是可以降频而已
<jyf1987> DraZet: 也是 我没暖气 是得考虑买几个cpu来散热
<billlee> 我看 x86 和电网结盟了
<jyf1987> billlee: 今日金句阿 我要推到微薄上去
<DraZet> 恩，x86的利用率确实很低
<jyf1987> 兼容麻
<DraZet> jyf1987: 你微博多少，我follow你去
<jyf1987> 其实他也是risc了
<jyf1987> DraZet: 别 我微薄不是技术类的
<DraZet> jyf1987: 有美女么
<DraZet> jyf1987: 谁的微博是技术类的？ 你有技术类的东西么
<jyf1987> DraZet: 无 我学校倒是有
<jyf1987> 没有 我没技术
<DraZet> jyf1987: 淫淫？
<jyf1987> DraZet: 我学校是个传媒学校 所以
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦，明白了，万恶的官二代
<DraZet> 哇嚓，ipv6
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额
<DraZet> 现在电脑好便宜啊
<DraZet> 台式机 2，3000就可以了
<hymnusAlae> Is there any way to use IPv6 in China Telecom network?
<jyf1987> DraZet: 不够不够 要4k的才能压得住需求
<billlee> humusAlae: IPv6 over IPv4
<DraZet> jyf1987: 找预装linux系统的能便宜1k
<billlee> hymnusAlae: aptitude install miredo
<jyf1987> DraZet: 扯吧 便宜300样子
<hymnusAlae> billlee, if you feel difficult to type my nick, please type "hy" and then press "TAB".
<hymnusAlae> billlee, by the way, here no aptitude.
<DraZet> jyf1987: 哦？
<hymnusAlae> :)
<jyf1987> DraZet: 额 你们居然要1k 看来平时都是被忽悠阿
<billlee> hymnusAlae, OIC
<DraZet> jyf1987: 。。。。 没概念啊，一直用5块钱的那种
<jyf1987> e 我连5块钱都不用
<billlee> hymnusAlae, apt-get is ok
<cfy> myke2: 你在做怎么样的程序?
<hymnusAlae> billlee, no apt-get here, either.
<billlee> hymnusAlae, then you can compile it from source. google it
<myke2> cfy: 有的时候会写些评测脚本
<DraZet> jyf1987: ... ...  我公司一大堆正版win7 pro的序列号呢
<hymnusAlae> billlee, ehhh, i thought you get me wrong. btw, no matter.
 * hymnusAlae lunch.
<cfy> myke2: 测评?哦.那也可以在父脚本里两次用times,然后相减.或者用别的模块试试
<happyaron> DraZet: 私聊给我几个 lol
<cfy> DraZet: 有没有别的软件的?
<DraZet> happyaron: 你要几个？
<DraZet> 。。。
<cfy> DraZet: 有没有别的软件的序列号,比如matlab?
<happyaron> DraZet: 有两三个就够了。
<myke2> cfy: 万一一个程序死循环了怎么办
<DraZet> 我们公司买的dell机器，上面序列号是win7的 但是我们不用win7 只用xp
<myke2> cfy: 我发现$pid = fork好像没用
<DraZet> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> 用不了那麽多。
<DraZet> cfy: 不用那个
<cfy> myke2: 不会吧,你不是可以kill的?
<happyaron> DraZet: 咋了？
<DraZet> happyaron: mail
<happyaron> DraZet: happyaron.xu @ G
<happyaron> gmail
<myke2> cfy: 我$pid = fork没有成功
<cfy> DraZet: 哦...
<happyaron> DraZet: 就是自己用啦，我又不卖有不发。。。
<cfy> myke2: 贴代码....
<myke2> cfy: 都返回undef
 * cfy 我吃饭.
<myke2> cfy: 就是$pid = fork;
<cfy> myke2: undef是无法fork啊.你内存不够?
<happyaron> DraZet: 你要是愿意多给几个也好，哈哈
<cfy> myke2: 我先吃饭去了:)
<myke2> cfy: 然后if ($pid < 0)
<DraZet> happyaron: 晕
<DraZet> happyaron: 回头给你发几个哈
<myke2> cfy: 我等会儿检查代码，现在操一个东西
<happyaron> DraZet: thanks!
<ZhangNing> 使用无线鼠标，进入过windows之后再进Ubuntu的时候，鼠标滚轮就会变的特别快，必须要重新把接收器拔下来才行，为什么啊
<cfy> myke2: 哦
<iIlL10oO> ZhangNing: 可能鼠标里面存了某个变量
<ZhangNing> iIlL10oO: 那怎么解决呢？
<iIlL10oO> 自己写个驱动
<DraZet> happyaron: check your mail
<happyaron> DraZet: 收到了，多谢！
<cfy> 7M的文件用了0.2s.....
<cfy> 26919行
<Lavande> pocoyo: 水牛
<Lavande> pocoyo: 呼叫水牛
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 這是好現象 :)
<Lavande> 唉。。。
<Lavande> 问一下，apt-get的那个build-dep 怎么让他自动安装缺少的包？
<pocoyo> Lavande: .
<pocoyo> Lavande: 干啥?
<Lavande> pocoyo: 就是上次你说的那个build-dep
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我忘了什么命令了。。。就是自动安装所有编译时候需要的包。。。
<iIlL10oO> Lavande: sudo apt-get build-dep fcitx
<iIlL10oO> Lavande: apt-get --help
<iIlL10oO>    build-dep - Configure build-dependencies for source packages
<Lavande> iIlL10oO: 这个刚刚试过。。貌似只能检查一下，然后显示缺少哪些包，但是不会自动安装。。。
<jyf1987> 它填补了5000 bit/s以下开源语音编解码器的空白，源代码以LGPL2许可证发布。V0.1版可以将3.75秒语音编码到1050 bytes，并可能使用额外的压缩去编码，以进一步降低带宽。
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, What is it?
<cfy> jyf1987: 哪个编码?我刚才断网了.
<jyf1987> codec2
<jyf1987> Codec2是一个为低带宽应用设计的开源数字语音编解码器，它刚刚发布了V0.1 alpha版
<Lavande> iIlL10oO: 貌似依赖关系乱掉了。。。
<edison0354> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/01/lei-ren-shi-juan.html
<cfy> edison0354: nb....
<Lavande> nnnnnd，gnome-do这么一点点大的软件，编译一下装N个包。。。。
<cfy> - -!
<Lavande> 受不了了。。。
<cfy> Lavande: gentoo?
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<Lavande> cfy: ubuntu下。。。
<cfy> Lavande: 悲剧.....
<edison0354> Lavande: 直接源里装……
<cfy> Lavande: ?!.到底gentoo还是ub?
<Lavande> edison0354: 源里的那个天天崩溃。。。一崩溃就是100% cpu
<ZhangNing> Kandu: 刚才出去了，刚看到，为什么是好现象啊
<cfy> @_@
<Lavande> cfy: ubuntu里面编译gnome-do
<edison0354> Lavande: 额，悲剧
<cfy> Lavande: 你怎么知道编译的就不会?要是我装老版本
<edison0354> Lavande: 你崩溃的是PPA那个不？
<Lavande> cfy: 试试看吧。。。不行就弄旧版本。。。我是估计这么大问题肯定有人修复的。。。
<edison0354> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133649.htm
<Lavande> edison0354: 不是的，10.04的官方源里面的
<cfy> edison0354: 打不开
<edison0354> Lavande: 哦，试试PPA那个吧～我没事
<edison0354> cfy: 囧，我是在google reader里面看的……
<cfy> edison0354: 囧...估计页面被删除了?
<edison0354> cfy: 也许
<Lavande> edison0354: 哪个PPA啊？do的官网上那个PPA只到9.10，不知道能不能混用。。
<edison0354> Lavande: 额，ubuntu tweak里面有个PPA，忘了能到那个发行版了，好像1004能用，混用应该没啥问题
<happyaron> cfy: btrfs no csum found for inode 1836321 start 0
<pocoyo> Lavande: 会自动安装啊.
<Lavande> edison0354: 待会儿要是还崩溃我就试试。。。已经手动装了十几个依赖包了。。不能前功尽弃了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 然后btrfsck显示没问题。
<cfy> happyaron: 坏了?
<Kandu> ZhangNing: 說明給鼠標控制器設置的 resolution,它一直保持着，而且 linux 沒有自作主張地去改鼠標 resolution
<edison0354> cfy: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/133665.htm
<Lavande> pocoyo: 刚刚那个没有自动装，我估计是因为依赖关系乱掉了。。。处理不过来了
<happyaron> cfy: 没有发现任何毛病，但是syslog里每次启动都有这句。
<cfy> happyaron: btrfsck能力有限的....我上次有个双device的,无法移除device,btrfsck也显示没问题...
<edison0354> cfy: 我怎么感觉android3.0已经在向桌面系统进化了……
<happyaron> cfy: 呃
<cfy> happyaron: 你悲剧.我是复制到新的btrfs,来解决我那个问题...
<pocoyo> Lavande: 不知道了. :D
<happyaron> cfy: 我这个似乎是 / 的问题。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 我手动装了
<happyaron> cfy: 其他分区我都卸载再挂载，没有这个log再出现。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 手都断了:-D
<cfy> edison0354: 平板....嗯差不多....等我换手机.就很成熟了吧
<cfy> happyaron: 那你试过别的系统.来挂载你这个rootfs么?
<edison0354> happyaron: 你的btrfs也挂了？
<happyaron> cfy: 没
<happyaron> edison0354: 没
<happyaron> edison0354: 就是log里有一条，但是使用没有异常。
<Lavande> pocoyo: 终于把依赖包装好了。。。敲了十几遍apt
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦，我还以为你们俩轮着挂btrfs呢……
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你强.
<cfy> edison0354: 谁说我的btrfs挂了....
<pocoyo> Lavande: 你可以先去网上查查依赖 把包名先列出来 再一下动手.
<Kandu> Lavande: 唔，用 arch 做編譯要方便點兒
<cfy> edison0354: 只是残了...
<edison0354> cfy: 晕
<Lavande> pocoyo: ^_^，已经装好了，观察几天看看会不会崩溃
<jyf1987> Kandu: 为何用arch编译方便
<cfy> edison0354: 不过现在是好的.....
<happyaron> edison0354: 都没挂，就是有点问题。
<Lavande> Kandu: 好像听说了，运行的包和编译的包是一起的吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: 数据都没有出现损坏
<edison0354> happyaron: 那就好
<edison0354> 索尼PS3固件3.56版本发布一天内遭破解，索尼好悲剧……
<cfy> edison0354: 很好...谁让破解不违法呢:)
<edison0354> cfy: 人家东西还是挂在github上的
<Lavande> pocoyo: edison0354 cfy Kandu  忙论文去鸟。。bye
<Kandu> Lavande, jyf1987: arch 大包。而且只要 cp -r /var/abs/community/gnome-do ./ && cd gnome-do && makepkg -si 就編譯安裝了，幾乎不用考慮依賴
<edison0354> Lavande: 88
<cfy> Lavande: bye :)
 * cfy emerge foo in gentoo
 * Kandu af(irc)
 * cfy af irc
<justanewbie> ´ó¼ÒºÃ£¬ÎÒÓÃubuntu server 10.04 TLS°æ±¾£¬ÉÏÃæ°²×°ÁËnginxweb·þÎñÆ÷£¬µ«ÊÇ´ÓÍⲿ·ÃÎʾ­³£»áÓöµ½³¬Ê±µÄÎÊÌ⣬»»ÁËapache»¹ÊÇÈç´Ë£¬ÎÒ²»ÖªµÀÊÇÄÄÀïµÄÎÊÌ⣬ÓÐʲôºÃµÄ½â¾ö°ì·¨Âð£¿
<^k^> justanewbie:say 大家好，我用ubuntu server 10.04 TLS版本，上面安装了nginxweb服务器，但是从外部访问经常会遇到超时的问题，换了apache还是如此，我不知道是哪里的问题，有什么好的解决办法吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那这个还行 搞得我想用了
<edison0354> cfy: http://xbox360.tgbus.com/zixun/yenei/201101/20110128180347.shtml
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不过我看好 ubuntu的发展
<edison0354> cfy: http://android.tgbus.com/news/news/201101/341232.shtml
<justanewbie> ?
<edison0354> justanewbie: 换UTF-8
<LongJ> 	     http://xbox360.tgbus.com/zixun/yenei/201101/20110128180347.shtml
<justanewbie> edison0354: Ôõô»»£¬ÎÒÓÃmIRC
<^k^> justanewbie:say edison0354: 怎么换，我用mIRC in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<justanewbie> 换好了
<edison0354> justanewbie: 哦
<DraZet> justanewbie: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<justanewbie> edison0354: help me!
<justanewbie> 不知道是哪里的问题，急
<justanewbie> DraZet: thank u
<edison0354> justanewbie: 俺菜鸟，不会……
<cfy> 靠....iwlang引发rf-kill?
<justanewbie> edison0354: 谦虚了
<happyaron> cfy: rfkill是啥？
<cfy> justanewbie: 在家里是么?
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道....貌似是关硬件的东西.
<justanewbie> cfy: 不是，服务器在北京机房
<cfy> justanewbie: 哦.可能丢包严重?
<justanewbie> 我用ping -t，超时0% loss
<justanewbie> 不知道为什么80端口会超时（用浏览器使劲F5就会这样）
<justanewbie> ping不怎么丢包，挺正常
<justanewbie> 郁闷，不知道问题出在哪里
<cfy> justanewbie: 用netcat在80端口传数据试试看
<happyaron> cfy: o
<justanewbie> cfy:好，我试下，我还没用netcat
<iIlL10oO> 云技术可以翻墙
<jyf1987> 把云封了
<jyf1987> 或者像埃及一样拔了互联网的线
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还埃及，新疆不就是？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是的 天朝这回是 四大文明古国之首了
<justanewbie> cyf: 我在服务器上用nc6 -l -p 80绑定80端口，然后从客户端向这个80端口传送数据，看看情况，是这样调试吗？
<cfy> justanewbie: 我忘了.netcat怎么用了.你在服务器端传数据.客户端接收.这样试试
<justanewbie> cfy: okay
<iIlL10oO> 云技术是没有服务器的
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> nc6 是支持ipv6的nc吧，nb
<LongJ> 的心上人也能理解这一点，这一切的开始并不是为了什么价值、责任、过去或是未
<LongJ>     来，这一切甚至不是为了现在，这一切只是源于passion。"
<jyf1987> LongJ: 额 我认出你了
<jyf1987> LongJ: 你丫现在是马甲
 * MeaCulpa windows里编译出的nc奇迹般的没有被诺顿做掉
<LongJ> jyf1987: 啊，认得又怎 样，什么马甲 …
<jyf1987> LongJ: 你刚才那段话以前我经常看到 但不是你现在这个nick
<LongJ> 哪个nick
<LongJ> Loongjiang么
<jyf1987> 不是 江龙
<LongJ> jyf1987: 我随便 复制的
<jyf1987> 你跑不掉了 有log的 我晚上下载下来查找
<LongJ> jyf1987> 不是 江龙
<jyf1987> 是龙江？
<LongJ> jyf1987: 恩，改改名而已 ，你可以/whois 看下啦
<LongJ> jyf1987: jyf@221.221.12.102
<LongJ> jyf1987: 你用pidgin 或者gaim
<jyf1987> pidgin
<qsdiy> dou xia wu hao
<imugoubuntu> 我将LANG临时设置成了GBK，于是终端显示不出中文，我还应该做什么设置呢？安装中文简体和繁体？
<LongJ> imugoubuntu: sudo apt-get install fbterm
<LongJ> imugoubuntu: and then fbterm
<imugoubuntu> LongJ: 哦，好的，我瞧瞧～～谢谢
<LongJ> youlun: welcome
<LongJ> 索尼与黑客展开了一场破解和反破解的比赛。它刚刚发布了强制更新的新版PS3固件v3.56，主要是加入了一个安全补丁，修复
<LongJ> 系统的漏洞，阻止用户使用自制软件。然而在索尼发布固件数小时后，Wii黑客Youness Alaoui，aka KaKaRoToKs，宣布他已经
<LongJ> 破解v3.56，发布了它的签名密钥，让玩家可以继续使用自制软件。破解工具发布在Gitorious.org。
<LongJ>  
<jyf1987> 很好
<jyf1987> 可能是美国空军的 呵呵
<LongJ> jyf1987: 很牛BB
<DraZet> 骚尼的ps3破解了？ 那可以买台玩玩 了
<jyf1987> LongJ: 美国什么军不是搞了上千个ps3来做超级计算机么
<LongJ> jyf1987: 不清楚，除非我比Youness Alaoui，aka KaKaRoToKs还行
<LongJ> 伊朗媒体报道，星期一早上在德黑兰不同地区发生的两起炸弹爆炸中，一名伊朗核科学家被炸死，另一名受伤。
<LongJ> 另一名核科学家佛雷顿·阿巴斯(Fereidoun Abbasi)教授在另一次相似攻击中受伤。
<MopperWhite> 美国的病毒？
<jgjgjgjgj> 有人没
<NoIE> 新年快乐！
<UbuntMartin> 请问为什么我用ntfs-config弄自动挂载NTFS分区，在NTFS分区上删除文件只能直接删除，不能放在回收站。。。
<UbuntMartin> 我的是10。04
<scflh> flhrs: hi
<UbuntMartin> 请问为什么我用ntfs-config弄自动挂载NTFS分区，在NTFS分区上删除文件只能直接删除，不能放在回收站。。。我的是10。04
<scflh> UbuntMartin: /etc/fstab
<UbuntMartin> 应该怎么写？
<seler> UbuntMartin:"UUID=xxxxx  mount-point ntfs default 0 2
<seler> "
<UbuntMartin> 谢谢，我试试先
<ofan> UbuntMartin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499345
<^k^> ⇪ title: [SOLVED] cannot move to trash on auto mounted NTFS partition? - Ubuntu Forums
<UbuntMartin> yes, that is my problem . let me have a try.
<MopperWhite> 为啥#ubuntu-tw这么安静？
<LongJ> 我想我的路由器架设个AP，访问到指定的网页，这个怎 么做呢，页面文件已 经做好了，下一步做什么呢
<ofan> LongJ: 架设AP?
<LongJ> ofan: 恩，昨天我写好了页面文 件
<ofan> LongJ: 你的路由不就是ap
<LongJ> 怎样让AP访问指定页面呢
<ofan> LongJ: 你说做http server吧
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: AP里装个 w3m
<LongJ> ofan: 恩，我想让其它人通过我的路由访问指定的页面呢
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 路由器上怎么装啊，
<ofan> LongJ: 映射80端口到你的机器上
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 那可是嵌入式啊
<ofan> LongJ: 然后在你机器上开server就行了
<LongJ> ofan: 不懂，一点都不懂，80端口怎样映设啊
<LongJ> ofan: server我懂得开
<ofan> LongJ: 一般路由器管理页面上都有..
<LongJ> ofan: 哦，我看下先
<LongJ> ofan: w3m 不支持访问路由，提示不支持框 架
<jyf1987> 不是说了 不支持框架么
<ofan> LongJ: 进X...
<jyf1987> 现在人怎么都不看提示的 额
<billlee> twitter的网页会在有新tweet的时候显示"1 new tweet", 这种从server向client推数据的是什么技术？
<jyf1987> billlee: 这个有两种方式 一种是 comet长链接 一种其实是用 flash做代理的 flash是开xml socket的
<iIlL10oO> jyf1987: flash可以读取用户屏幕上的某坐标的像素吗?
<jyf1987> iIlL10oO: 那我就不知道了 我对flash的唯一的兴趣就在于他可以开socket
<billlee> iIlL10oO, 应该不可以把，这权限也太大了。要是可以，webqq 就可以截屏了。
<eXnihiLo-ip> 跑个js脚本就行了
<iIlL10oO> billlee: 是的,还可以每3秒发回一个全屏图
<iIlL10oO> billlee: 可以做远程协助
<iIlL10oO> billlee: flash做得好点,技术上不难实现
<billlee> --!
<billlee> 难道flash就没有一点访问控制吗？
<iIlL10oO> billlee: flash 就是没有权限控制机制
<billlee> 我记得好像 flash 要访问摄像头这些是可以控制的。
<iIlL10oO> 不够细致,其实可以在访问时,弹出一个提示.并且保存一份权限列表,用户可以修改.
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 要怎么配置服务器呢，只开系统的http server不够 的吧
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 系统防火墙和路由器NAT
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 中国版应该支持农历的，看来这个中国版和汉化版区别还不是很大
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 有没有相关手册呢，我对网络不通的
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 只能搜索一下,用google
<LongJ> iIlL10oO: 就是把80端口映射到“IP+文件路径“，我机器上再开http-server就行了是么
<iIlL10oO> LongJ: 你先学习一下IP和端口的知识
<iGoogle> 、
<fujianwzh> Empathy 2.32.1的功能看上去没有任何更新
 * Kandu 剛上傳了個 480p 的《兔年賀卡》 :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfspLzXo6p8
<qsdiy> how can i change the system language?
 * Kandu 呃，又發現已有人上傳高清版了，還有翻譯  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQIn6DRxy0Q
<cfy> Kandu: 这是啥?
<cfy> [download]  16.7% of 25.79M at   25.52k/s ETA 14:22
<cfy> Kandu: 可以下下来.匿名传播.....加密下?
<Kandu> cfy: 昨天 ofan 宣傳的動畫片
<cfy> Kandu: 哦...我下起来好慢......
<Kandu> cfy: 你直接在 youtube 上下載的？
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊.
<cfy> Kandu: 我不opera翻墙的...太慢了...
<Kandu> cfy: ed2k://|file|兔年賀卡.mkv|112924257|7F1B7C782368C11C31DCC72245E25F7A|/
<^k^> ⇪ 兔年賀卡.mkv , 0.11 GB
<Kandu> cfy: 直接下這個好了
<cfy> Kandu: 我不能ed2k的....
<cfy> Kandu: 用不来....没速度...无法测试是否会用...囧.
<cfy> Kandu: 你用哪个软件的?我去装下
<Kandu> cfy: vps 上是 mldonkey,家裡是amule
<hymnusAlae> Ahhh, my fcitx. Why can't you work...
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 把详细情况发个帖子看看
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, in a thread?
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, where?
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, forum.ubuntu.org.cn?
<freeflying> happyaron: 怎么现在这里有这么多纠结的人？ 一天到晚的纠结于这些本不是问题的问题
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: okay
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知道, :(
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, But it is a FreeBSD problem. is it okay?
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, What kinds of problems are not problems?
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: RTFM
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: you can post it to freebsd forum so I can have a look
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, But here I cannot access www.freebsdchina.org.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, And for forum.freebsd.org. Konqueror cannot send new threads. I dunno why.
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, RTFM?
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: here is okay, though. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=105&sid=26e7d010a7ff25cf974c4c4cb35a83d0
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - 其它类Unix OS发行版
<happyaron> bad...
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Thanks. I will register a new account.
<freeflying> happyaron: 折腾的前提是要有基本的技能，比如google
<freeflying> happyaron: 咋来了这么多这样的人呢
<freeflying> 失败
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, :)
<cfy> hymnusAlae: read the fuck manual
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是说面对普通桌面用户么。。。
<hymnusAlae> cfy, FreeBSD do not have manual about Fcitx. :)
<freeflying> happyaron: 你看他们问的问题是普通用户的吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 有很多人迷信于bsd之类的，上来就想变高手
<cfy> hymnusAlae: 哦
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: baschina
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: go go go
<fujianwzh> 自由飞的设想终于实现了，Ubuntu中国版成真了
<happyaron> freeflying: 不愿意循序渐进，我看到国内社区上这样的人非常非常多。
<happyaron> freeflying: 还有些玩win玩得略有点熟练的，觉得自己很强了，然后到这边来死拉死拉地了，lol
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Yes. That's it. Playing Win for a while and want to try something lethal.
<freeflying> happyaron: 是啊，装13的成分很大
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: but people should really learn from the very beginning no matter whether you have some relevant/irrelevant skills
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Yes. What's the beginning?
<ofan> 好装13，不求甚解..
<cfy> Kandu: 你的amule有没有防吸血配置？
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, You know. If I even do not have a working system, I can hardly learn anything from it.
<cfy> ofan: 不求甚解。终于想起这个单词了。。。
<ofan> cfy: ....
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ^^
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: then you don't really want to learn
<cfy> Kandu: 你那还有什么东西。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Well, installation is also a part of learning. :)
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: try out new things is a great idea, but don't try to eat too much at a time
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: as freeflying has said, you still don't have the skill to Google and try
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, if you are alluding that I have not search on Google about existing solution, no.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: first google, and query official documentaions before ask, if you really want to learn something
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: you said there isn't docs on freebsd, you can refer to linux ones, they may give hints
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, I have ever search it in the past 3 days and ever been to ##freebsd to ask for official support. But no actual help.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, Well, as I have done this on Gentoo Linux, I have also checked the hints.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: your first thing is not *ask*
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: people in #freebsd aren't those guys developing fcitx
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, If you would like to see the thread, you will know I have did a lot before coming to ask you about the stupid problem. (I know it is stupid, but stupid things can also be annoying.)
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, (Just like now freeflying are annoying about what I am doing. ) :)
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: so why you don't tell people what you've tried, and just through out an annoying question?
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: http://www.freebsdchina.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18568
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: wth
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: people are annoyed when you don't try first, or you don't tell people what you have already done
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=freebsd+fcitx
<^k^> ⇪ title: freebsd fcitx - Google 搜尋
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: 找到约 96,300 条结果 （用时 0.18 秒）
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: you don't have the capability to learn anything
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, :) Well, calm down. :)
 * happyaron nobody is excited, actually, :)
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, :) well, misunderstanding is alwasy being there. When you see my thread, you will know what I have tried.
<Kandu> cfy: 以前用過，不過覺得沒必要了
<jgjgjgjgj> Firewall能不能抵挡  udp flood
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: you didn't tell us where your thread is
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, so I ask you whether it is suitable to put a thread in Ubuntu forum. :)
<Kandu> cfy: 東西不錯，就幾部好電影和短片。然後超多參考資料
<Kandu> cfy: s/不錯/不多
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: that's after I asked you to post, :)
<cfy> Kandu: 给链接XD
<Kandu> cfy: 沒連結
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥没必要？
<jgjgjgjgj> 用Udp flood 攻击qq的 4000 端口，会有什么效果
<cfy> Kandu: ...为嘛没链接。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 我分享的東西，素質差的人不會來下載
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, :) well, for discrete situation I talk here yesterday also with others. So I am expecting them can give further answers. I remember one is about locale.
<Kandu> cfy: 所以用不着反吸血
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, I really did not expect any new people interested in this. My faults. :)
<freeflying> jgjgjgjgj: go for it
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我倒是可以分享下书籍。
<cfy> Kandu: 你要不？
<cfy> 很大的。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒必要
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。到也是。
<Kandu> cfy:  我們方向不同，分享了書籍就是占空間的
<cfy> Kandu: 我的书籍没方向的。。。。。。囧。以前下的。
<M-sprite> shell 脚本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315788
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 进入子目录的数组
<Loongjiang> 怎样让emacs昨右分割 屏幕啊
<cfy> Loongjiang: C-x 3
<M-sprite> cfy: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=315788
<ofan> M-sprite: 用find -exec 就可以吧
<cfy> Kandu: 原来amule不用配置也能用啊。。。
<Loongjiang> cfy: 多谢
<Kandu> cfy: 是啊，和 emule 的界面差不多
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=315789
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。有没有有意思的电影？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fcitx does not work on freebsd.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, I should lost some of what I tried. Feel free to blame if you think I should do something.
<cfy> M-sprite: for i in a/*;do touch $i/foo;done
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, :)
<billlee> 有谁用过 GAE 吗？
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: why not fcitx 4.0.1?
<happyaron> an almost bug fix release
<MaskRay> cfy: 同求
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, because it is not in the ports. While downloading from google code is slow, it is still not finished.
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 看半天我算看明白了，你是ubuntu的开发者？
<cfy> 厄。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么vc还活着，不是到期了么？2012到期么？
<Kandu> cfy: 剛我翻了下，你看有用的，我上傳下：  svn 手冊，vim 手冊，multiboot 規範，pascal 資料，各種硬件手冊， susv3
<freeflying> Loongjiang: so?
<Kandu> cfy: 電影，好像上次說過了，逃獄三王什麼的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。以后再找你下:)
<Kandu> cfy: verycd 的情況，不是很了解
<Kandu> cfy: 用不着吧
<Kandu> cfy: 這些資料
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。目前用不到。
<M-sprite> Kandu: 我也要，在哪里下载？
<Kandu> cfy: 你有哪些呢？
<Kandu> M-sprite: 很多用 google 就能搜到，還有一些是我花錢買的
<cfy> Kandu: 你说书籍？很多的。我以前看到别人有ftp分享。我就去全部抓下来。。。
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 俺有点班门弄FU了
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，那樣的話，目錄很難整理吧
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊。我都是locate定位的。不过现在弄成squashfs了，所以也能分享。
<M-sprite> Kandu: cfy 果断我也要分享啊，大多时候都是找不到好书，我也要，怎么下载你们的分享啊 ？
<Kandu> cfy: 要是資料一多，就很頭痛了，我都是時不時刪除一批不需要的資料的
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 没事，他平时挂机，不咋说话，实在不行就当bot吧，:P
<Kandu> M-sprite: 沒什麼好書，都是參考型的。做東西才用到
<cfy> M-sprite: @_@.你要书的时候问我。然后我找找，有的话再传上来。
<Kandu> M-sprite: 學東西用不到。學東西的書還是買實體版的好
<M-sprite> Kandu: 放着以后就有用了啊
<M-sprite> cfy: 好啊
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  14G Jan 17 00:04 books.squashfs
<RavenChan> cfy, squashfs?
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.9G Jan 11 07:16 oreilly.squashfs
<M-sprite> cfy: 那个squashfs是啥后缀啊？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。这些反正不会改变的东西就squashfs好了。
<cfy> M-sprite: 随便的。无所谓貌似shfs用得比较多。不过我自己使用.squashfs
<RavenChan> cfy, 比如？
<cfy> RavenChan: 从网站上抓下来的书籍
<happyaron> cfy: aufs还有人维护么。。。
<rgwan> 大家好阿
<cfy> RavenChan: 不过还是少用。个人感觉生成squashfs不是很方便
<rgwan> aufs?
<cfy> happyaron: aufs?没听说过。。。
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 其实你们真想参与开发，或者学开发都是好事
<ofan> 13G     eBooks
<RavenChan> cfy, aufs,就是可以把两个分区挂在一起
<happyaron> cfy: 不是得用aufs工具才能挂载squashfs么？抑或我火星了？
<edison0354> 刷俺的G3了
<ofan> 好久没收录新东西了..
<rgwan> 两个分区挂一起？
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我一直有这心愿 ，只怕水平有限
<happyaron> edison0354: 祝成砖头
<rgwan> 保存数据到哪里阿？
<edison0354> happyaron: 大过年的，小心掉人品
<cfy> happyaron: 不是只要内核模块支持就可以直接挂载的么？或者解压也可以。貌似使用了lzma的只能解压。貌似官方 内核不支持。
<happyaron> edison0354: lol，应该不会成砖
<M-sprite> 那个问一下，为什么我装了vsftpd后，用指令sudo useradd -m ftp 没有在home下增加目录啊？
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦。不用这里东西。事实上。我现在基本是btrfs了。
<happyaron> cfy: lsmod|grep aufs
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 见误短浅
<edison0354> happyaron: 可能成砖的东西已经刷完了，现在挑一个ROM刷
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 只要你愿意，有很多资源都可以利用
<edison0354> happyaron: 而且想刷2.3看看……
<happyaron> cfy: 我现在没有，但是livecd上有
<RavenChan> cfy, squashfs似乎不错嘛
<happyaron> edison0354: 加油加油
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。
<edison0354> happyaron: 应该说我的网速加油:-D
<happyaron> edison0354: :D
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 很想有这样的机会，对我也是难得的考验
<cfy> RavenChan: 是不错。在存档文件和livecd啥的地方用得很多呢。还有一个unionfs。。配合使用
<M-sprite> cfy: 那个问一下，为什么我装了vsftpd后，用指令sudo useradd -m ftp 没有在home下增加目录啊？
<RavenChan> cfy, aufs就是一种unionfs= =
<RavenChan> cfy, 配合使用？
<cfy> M-sprite: grep ftp /etc/passwd
<edison0354> happyaron: wireless tethering这个是不是做无线热点的意思？
<happyaron> edison0354: 没见过这么说热点的。
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯，把unionfs挂载在一个地方。修改的东西会记录在unionfs上。
<cfy> RavenChan: 我不懂aufs的。。。。没听说过。囧
<RavenChan> cfy, 这样= =
<happyaron> edison0354: 那个热点应该叫hotspot
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<M-sprite> cfy: 在/srv下面?我同时过热篇了一下我自己，同样的地方就是那个目录吧？
<cfy> M-sprite: 什么？
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 只是我该怎样做呢
<RavenChan> cfy, 怎么保证一定会去写unionfs而不会抱错= =操作系统回管好的？还是需要什么参数？
 * RavenChan 擦，渣输入法
<cfy> RavenChan: 貌似这是unionfs特性吧。我也是听说。没有实践过。
<M-sprite> cfy: 你不是说grep ftp /etc/passwd么，ftp:x:120:128:ftp daemon,,,:/srv/ftp:/bin/false
 * ofan 求推荐动画片...
<edison0354> happyaron: Tethering is a method for connecting a computer to the internet via an internet-capable mobile phone. 
<edison0354> happyaron: 是这个
<RavenChan> ofan, 寒蝉鸣泣之时= =
<M-sprite> cfy: 所以/srv/ftp是那个ftp账户的目录吧？
<edison0354> ofan: 怀旧系还是欧美系还是日系？
<cfy> M-sprite: 嗯。应该是那里,/srv/ftp
<RavenChan> ofan, 你要看什么类型的？
<fujianwzh> 小声问一下， 植物大战僵尸这个游戏在Ubuntu下面只有wine的办法了么？
<Kandu> M-sprite: 這裡看看有沒有你要用的 http://125.121.41.136:8000/
<edison0354> fujianwzh: 是的
<M-sprite> cfy: 可是我用sudo useradd -m ftp为什么没有在/home目录下建立目录啊？
<edison0354> fujianwzh: 不过还有一个美女用js写了一个网页版的
<ofan> edison0354: 日系..
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh:
<edison0354> ofan: 新番？
<M-sprite> cfy: 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 你这个8000是啥软件,py的http server?
<Kandu> M-sprite: 還有些資料在 freepascal.org  amd.com  intel.com 上能下到 :)
<edison0354> ofan: 还是完结旧番？
<ofan> RavenChan: 不要后宫的，最好有点科幻的..
<fujianwzh> edison0354:  js网页版，这么强悍？？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> edison0354: 不知道咋翻译
<edison0354> ofan: 萝莉控还是御姐控？后宫向不？
<flh> Loongjiang: 谢谢了，回老家了，无线弄上了
<datura_code> fujianwzh: 不是有falsh版嗎
<ofan> edison0354: 都行啊，新番好看的话，我会留意追
<Kandu> cfy: 你不用 :8000 ，那就是我本地的 nginx
<cfy> M-sprite: 不清楚。可能已经存在的不会这么做了吧
<edison0354> happyaron: 反正就那个意思了
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 不后宫.. - - 反感少女漫画
<cfy> Kandu: 求同类perl软件。。。
<Loongjiang> flh: 怎么回事，没加载模块吗
<Kandu> cfy: python 的可以限制下同時連結數  :)
<edison0354> ofan: IS，龙之界点，魔法禁书目录，某科学的超电磁炮
<fujianwzh> datura_code:  flash版的知道，但是想看看 js版的
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，不知道。這個 python 模塊我還是聽說來的
<flh> Loongjiang: apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi wireless-tools 就可以了
<cfy> Kandu: 我还没找到同类perl版本。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 夏娜
<rgwan> 听说OO要闭源了
<edison0354> ofan: 看搞笑肉番不？
<Kandu> cfy: 自己寫個 httpd :)
<rgwan> 是真的不？
<Kandu> cfy: 上次我那個其實也能湊合，用 c 寫的
<ofan> edison0354: IS是指桂正和的那个？
<ofan> edison0354: 也行
<edison0354> ofan: 1月新番，不知道啥是桂正和
<flh> Loongjiang: 我是先在xp上弄好路由，再慢慢才知道。上得网才找得了资料
<cfy> Kandu: amule怎么生成链接？我要分享的话
<edison0354> ofan: B型H系，天降之物
<datura_code> fujianwzh: js版也有http://pvz.lonelystar.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 植物大战僵尸Javascript版
<Loongjiang> flh: 恩
<ofan> edison0354: ..
<edison0354> ofan: 看过了？
<Kandu> cfy: alcc
<fujianwzh> datura_code:  在测试中，不过，加载的比较慢。
<edison0354> ofan: 个人感觉都挺好看的
<cfy> Kandu: alcc?
<fujianwzh> datura_code:  不知道是不是网速问题
<ofan> edison0354: 没，不过看过介绍，没多少兴趣，全都是封面杀手啊...
<rgwan> 晕倒，植物大战僵尸很好玩？
<rgwan> 哎
<edison0354> ofan: 哪个？
<Houge_Langley> rgwan: 老娘表示不错
<fujianwzh> datura_code:  js 版改动太大了
<Kandu> cfy: alcc path-to-file
<edison0354> ofan: IS来说，内容也还不错
<datura_code> fujianwzh: 是的
 * Kandu af(irc)
<ofan> edison0354: 最后说的那个
<edison0354> ofan: 反正现在就强势等电磁炮第二季了
<edison0354> ofan: 天降？
<edison0354> ofan: 很好看啊！
<RavenChan> edison0354, IS很渣啊，看了一话就弃了= =
<ofan> edison0354: 好我看看去..
<RavenChan> edison0354, 而且IS不是后宫吗= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 是的……就是因为这个才看的……
<rgwan> Houge_Langley：老娘？！
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额，可能个人喜好不同……
<RavenChan> <ofan> RavenChan: 不要后宫的，最好有点科幻的..
<edison0354> RavenChan: 那腹黑妹妹你看不？
<Houge_Langley> rgwan: 嗯，我妈
<RavenChan> edison0354, = =
<RavenChan> edison0354, 我在看小圆脸
<edison0354> RavenChan: 画风无比垃圾，但是剧情无比狗血……
<edison0354> RavenChan: 那个我直接受不了那个画风
<edison0354> RavenChan: 龙之界点我也在跟，毕竟是钉宫片
<ofan> “抱歉，这个视频正在审核复查中...”  nnnd 审核还复查...
<edison0354> RavenChan: 还有4月的绯弹的亚里亚
<edison0354> ofan: 囧
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，猫愿三角恋也不错
<Loongjiang> hi
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, except for the bug fix, is there any suggestions?
<RavenChan> edison0354, = =你这口味
<flh> Loongjiang: 无线也可以设定固定ip吧，照内网的写？
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: look at the reply, that's the tips from the one who write fcitx
<edison0354> RavenChan: 额
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你是哪种口味？
 * RavenChan 寒蝉/凉宫/化物语
<fujianwzh> html5 语言写的塔防游戏，还有更好的么？
<redmorning> 动漫，那个一头蓝色长发分两束的MM是谁啊？
<flh> 请教：无线也可以设定固定ip吧，照内网的写？
<RavenChan> redmorning, 具体？
<edison0354> redmorning: 初音？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, thank you.
<Loongjiang> flh: sure
<happyaron> np
<edison0354> redmorning: 你Google图片下miku，看是不是
<NoIE> 最近发现好多英语论坛上的人，使用日本动漫做头像。
<edison0354> NoIE: 我的头像也是日本动漫……
<redmorning> RavenChan: 在看PIXIV 年鑒2010，老看到她
<NoIE> http://www.panda3d.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8780
<edison0354> NoIE: pikachu:-D
<ofan> 在看Level E
<flh> Loongjiang: 谢谢指教。我看ip配置差不多，就想指定一个方便
<redmorning> edison0354: 是的
<RavenChan> ofan, level E不错的似乎
<RavenChan> redmorning, miku吧
<edison0354> redmorning: 恩
<edison0354> RavenChan: 那个看介绍无比诡异
<ofan> RavenChan: 恩，感觉不错
<edison0354> RavenChan: 而且是富奸的……
<Loongjiang> flh: you can use the normal
<Kandu> M-sprite: 忘說了，要是下好了，告訴我一下，我還有其他東西要上傳  :)
<edison0354> NoIE: 你发的那个论坛的那个头像应该是桂雏菊
<edison0354> NoIE: 旋风管家里的
<flh> Loongjiang: 过会换个系统再试，我现在是用squeeze
<NoIE> edison0354: 我觉得驴耳朵比较合适。
<edison0354> ofan: 对了，乌贼娘好看……
<edison0354> NoIE: 猫耳娘很流行的啊
<RavenChan> edison0354, 看“这货是僵尸吗”么？
<cfy> Kandu: alcc弄不起来。还有别的途径么？
<NoIE> RavenChan: 看了。
<edison0354> RavenChan: 在下，看剧情介绍挺搞的
<RavenChan> edison0354, 恶搞片什么的= =
<edison0354> RavenChan: 而且传说某个人在短短两话之中以无数种死法死了N遍……
<edison0354> RavenChan: 迷途猫……
<edison0354> RavenChan: neta还是要看旋风管家
<NoIE> 我喜欢迷途猫
<Kandu> cfy: 編譯 amule 的時候加上 --enalbe-acl --enable-alcc
<edison0354> NoIE: 喜欢迷途猫？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, this month: To aru majiutsu no index, Sorega ZOMBIE desuka, Dragon Crisis,
<flh> 不小心把远程的电脑关了，啊啊
<edison0354> NoIE: 那个直接把我看无语掉了
<NoIE> edison0354: 恩。
<NoIE> edison0354: 男主角比较坚强。
 * edison0354 炮姐最萌！！！！！
<Kandu> cfy: 否則的話很麻煩，要把自己的文件加到共享目錄，讓 amule 自動算好，然後再右鍵文件，複製 ed2k 連結
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, BAKUMAN, Yume Mikui Merii, Mahou Shoujo madoka.
<cfy> Kandu: 我是调整use,不过貌似加上后。就无法编译了。。。
 * edison0354 强力等电磁炮第二季！！！！！
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Have you seen the Fractile?
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 不看
<happyaron> edison0354: 我老铁外号叫炮哥，他有个姐我们都叫炮姐。。。
<Kandu> cfy: s/--enalbe-acl/--enable-alc
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Seems directed by Yamamoto Yutaka.
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 不认识
<Kandu> cfy: 慢慢弄 :)
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ... Yamamoto Yutaka, the director of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, Fractale= =
<edison0354> happyaron: 用python写了一个把twitter上的各种tweets生成pdf的小工具，不断完善中。。。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Do you really watch anime?
<edison0354> happyaron: levin的校内状态
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我的口味很奇特的……
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ...
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 而且最主要的是，我不认识英文写的日本人名……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, What's wrong?
<RavenChan> <hymnusAlae> edison0354, Have you seen the Fractile?
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, ur typo= =
<happyaron> edison0354: 看到了，但是我不用啊。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, I see.
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, Fractale.
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哦，宽叔啊
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, How is it? I am downloading.
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 必然认识
<NoIE> 听说国内微博都不许提及”埃及“，这是真的吗？我没用过微博。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ...
<hymnusAlae>  <edison0354> hymnusAlae: 不认识
<Loongjiang> flh: NoIE hi
<hymnusAlae> <edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我的口味很奇特的……
<happyaron> NoIE: 用法老代替
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, :)
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我看各种搞笑肉番……
<huangg> NoIE: 待我我试试便知
<gebjgd> NoIE, 埃及怎么了？
<NoIE> happyaron: 有才。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 但是百花缭乱我就不看了
<edison0354> gebjgd: 埃及在和谐中
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ...
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<gjp> cfy: 在？
<huangg> NoIE: 腾讯微薄可以的哦
<huangg> - -
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你是咋记下来那么长的日本人名字的英文的？
<NoIE> huangg: 哦。。。
<edison0354> huangg: 鄙视麻花疼
<huangg> gebjgd: 据说埃及宵禁了
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Remember the actual Japanese pronounciation?
<Fivesheep> 坦克没碾人就好
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Like Yuki Kajiura.
<Loongjiang> NoIE: I think that is wrong
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哦，不会日语==
<Fivesheep> Yuki 我知道这个 雪 啥的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, :)
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 美琴的发音是啥？
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, +1
<cfy> Kandu: ed2k://|file|uQIn6DRxy0Q.flv|27038146|DCDBDF678530CEA52C24C76FBD9CE126|
<^k^> ⇪ uQIn6DRxy0Q.flv , 0.03 GB
<hymnusAlae> Fivesheep, 尾浦由记...
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 御坂美琴
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, mikoto?
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Mikoto Misaka in English. Pronounciation Misaka Mikoto.
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我知道御坂是misaka
<cfy> ed2k://|file|uQIn6DRxy0Q.flv|27038146|DCDBDF678530CEA52C24C76FBD9CE126|
<^k^> ⇪ uQIn6DRxy0Q.flv , 0.03 GB
<huangg> cfy: 是什么
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Mikoto also appeared in CLANNAD, Ichinose Mikoto.
<edison0354> 额，机器人的功能真强大，还能解析ed2k链接……
<gjp> cfy: 在呀？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 不喜欢K社画风
<cfy> huangg: 没啥。正在尝试分享
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Well, story is good. That's enough.
<gjp> edison0354: key？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Lia's My soul your beats is still in my head.
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那首歌不错
<hymnusAlae> sorry, your soul my beats.
<edison0354> gjp: 恩
<cfy> huangg: 你看看能下载不？
<gjp> hymnusAlae: i think so
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 但是还是only my railgun比较那个啥……
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我512的老机器重装了arch,上了gnome，是相当的流畅阿
<gjp> cfy
<cfy> ed2k://|file|FLOSS%20Weekly%209:%20Randal%20L.%20Schwartz.mp3|24688684|8B9CC099489514A8C59540B269620096|/
<^k^> ⇪ FLOSS Weekly 9: Randal L. Schwartz.mp3 , 0.02 GB
<cfy> gjp: 帮忙试试。
<cfy> 能下载不？
<gebjgd> huangg, 不能去埃及旅游了
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Well, you didn't see the tragedy on ASL2010.
<gjp> cfy: 我的本问题更有境界了，屏幕背光没了。。。。。。
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, fripSide is not that good.
<cfy> gjp: @_2
<cfy> gjp: @_@
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 关键是那首歌
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 更关键的是炮姐！
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, the singer was off-key when singing only my railgun...
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ...
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 难道你是资深御宅族？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 囧
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, No, Yuki Kajiura fans.
<gjp> 大家有能编译onscripter成功的没？
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, Not an experienced otaku.
<iIlL10oO> ed2k://|file|%E4%B8%AD%E5%8C%BB%E9%A5%AE%E9%A3%9F%E8%90%A5%E5%85%BB%E5%AD%A6.doc|891392|28C8E435DEB2D8EEDE7E2A205895CCEE|h=NCJWMCD6SQYSD5T6N2MQBDVRMPX7V5J2|/
<^k^> ⇪ 中医饮食营养学.doc , 0.00 GB
<cfy> iIlL10oO: ed2k://|file|FLOSS%20Weekly%209:%20Randal%20L.%20Schwartz.mp3|24688684|8B9CC099489514A8C59540B269620096|/
<^k^> ⇪ FLOSS Weekly 9: Randal L. Schwartz.mp3 , 0.02 GB
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 认识日语就很牛了……
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 试试能下载不？
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 我这边有很多中医的讲座视频
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 不行,一直等待中,你是LOW ID吧
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, I learnt a little when in High School.
<iIlL10oO> edison0354: 我只要这一本就够了
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 工作了？
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我现在调成very high了。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<gjp> cfy: 我去修本，背光管140，换背光管的手工费120.。。。。。。
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 只有 low 和 hi  2种模式
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 我这里有很多种。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: 汗
<cfy> gjp: .
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, No. Just got my BS degree.
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, so can you type/write chinese?
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, No. Just got my BS degree.
<cfy> 谁用amule?
<gjp> cfy: 什么问题？我是highID
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 啥是BS？
<cfy> 我就分享了下。
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, No. Fcitx do not work here.
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, okay ,just graduated from university.
<fujianwzh> http://mp3.sogou.com/song_%25CF%25D0%25D4%25C6%25B9%25C2%25BA%25D7%2520%25C1%25F5%25D0%25C7.html    音箱不错的，用这个来测试一下
<cfy> gjp: 我如何分享文件呢？我已经添加到。shared里了。
<RavenChan> edison0354, bachelor
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我晕，原来是没有中文IME
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 你先确定你是不是HIGH-ID
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 好吧，我英语也不好……
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, if you are interesting, check here http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=105&t=315789&p=2200521#p2200521 and help me. thank you.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fcitx does not work on freebsd.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: high id?不懂
<edison0354> RavenChan: 现在开始担心考研英语了……
<edison0354> cfy: 电骡的low id和high id
<edison0354> cfy: high可以真正的P2P连接，low只能通过服务器互联
<cfy> edison0354: priority?
<happyaron> gebjgd: good
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 双击状态栏的用户数
<edison0354> cfy: 不是
<gjp> cfy: 那就已经共享了吧，等别人拉取数据就行
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 其他输入法呢= =
<fujianwzh> http://mp3.sogou.com/song_%25CF%25D0%25D4%25C6%25B9%25C2%25BA%25D7%2520%25C1%25F5%25D0%25C7.html  测试播放出来的声音有点怪，有破音
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我曾经在128M的老机器上跑gnome 2.24
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, Download needs time.
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。我是amule，如何弄呢？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, and i hope i can check out where is the problem, sending patch to the ports.
<gebjgd> happyaron, 知道。我刚发现gnome还真不费内存
<edison0354> cfy: 没用过，而且那个不是你想high就能的
<edison0354> cfy: 要有开放端口
<happyaron> gebjgd: :)
<Fivesheep> hi gebjgd
<huangg> gebjgd: 不是你想买就能买
<edison0354> cfy: amule-dlp是阿荣维护的，于是你可以……
<happyaron> gebjgd: 主要是有些发行版默认开一堆没用的服务
<edison0354> Fivesheep: 五只羊？
<iIlL10oO> 60%的用户是low-id ,因为用户电脑都是内网IP,没有NAT. 以后 IPV6 就爽了,全high-id
<NoIE> 我觉得谷歌问答已经成了谷歌贴吧了，为什么谷歌不专门设一个贴吧？
<huangg> Fivesheep: 五只羊
<edison0354> Fivesheep: 是晚上失眠属羊吗？
<Fivesheep> what's up?
<Fivesheep> 只是个称呼而已
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 最近泡妞没有？
<cfy> edison0354: 算了。不搞了。。。
<fujianwzh> NoIE:  谷歌做什么都是一样的结果
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<Fivesheep> 阿猪阿狗是个称呼
<Fivesheep> 五羊也是个称呼
<gjp> cfy: highID可以从所有用户拉取数据，lowID只能从highID拉取数据，但可以折中的通过“内网穿透”拉取数据
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 没时间
<Fivesheep> 上班阿..
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 体力劳动者..
<cfy> gjp: 哦。。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 有那么忙么？
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 还要玩游戏阿
<cfy> gjp: 帐号么。。。我没有帐号的。。。
 * RavenChan 嘛，fractale似乎不错
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 考
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你多大了。还玩游戏？
<edison0354> cfy: emule不走帐号的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 该玩女人了
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, ...
<edison0354> cfy: 有积分文件，还有个人用户识别的一个什么文件
<huangg> Fivesheep:  在游戏里玩女人？
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, Why play women? You should play yourself now.
<edison0354> cfy: 类似PT的userhash
<gebjgd> hymnusAlae, 学着点
<Fivesheep> huangg, 还真是
<cfy> edison0354: o...
<Fivesheep> fable 2 游戏里可以做爱的
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 重口味哥
<gebjgd> hymnusAlae, 手淫了10年。腻了
<huangg> Fivesheep: 怎么做0 0
<edison0354> Fivesheep: 有未成年人
<gjp> cfy: 你的mule只要装上，就有ID了，Low和High是通过网络环境判断
 * RavenChan op还真是分形= =
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, why masturbate? you should ditch all those desires.
<Fivesheep> edison0354, 谁?
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, see Master Cyrus.
<rgwan> Mule.....
<rgwan> aMule?
<edison0354> Fivesheep: 我记得有高中生的……
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, No demand, no pain, no expectation.
<edison0354> RavenChan: 你成年没？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 刚
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, enjoy a peaceful life. :)
<Fivesheep> 高中生不会一辈子都是高中生的
<rgwan> 我现在一直都是用wine eMule
<cfy> gjp: 哦。我是low id
<edison0354> rgwan: 那个版本？
<edison0354> rgwan: 哪个
<gebjgd> hymnusAlae, 这是哪儿来的假洋鬼子
<Fivesheep> 身体会长高, 毛发也都会长齐
<gebjgd> 轰出去
<hymnusAlae> gebjgd, :)
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你回国没？
<huangg> hymnusAlae: 中文？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 没时间
<huangg> gebjgd: 赚大钱？
<gebjgd> huangg, 屁
<edison0354> huangg: 是忙着泡洋妞呢
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 你上和邪社不？
<gebjgd> edison0354, 洋毛
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, no
<edison0354> gebjgd: 恩，毛也是洋毛
<hymnusAlae> huangg, I said as above, I am working on my fcitx now.
<rgwan> 就是再veryCD上下到的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, I go to just acfun.
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: bilibili也不错啊，比acfun好玩点
<cfy> gjp:  ed2k://|file|FLOSS%20Weekly%209:%20Randal%20L.%20Schwartz.mp3|24688684|8B9CC099489514A8C59540B269620096|/
<^k^> ⇪ FLOSS Weekly 9: Randal L. Schwartz.mp3 , 0.02 GB
<cfy> gjp: 再试试看。
<cfy> gjp: 我dmz了。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那里有华人女孩么？
<gjp> cfy: 没关系，曾几何时，我也是lowID，可我用了我们小区的光纤，我就highID了
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, well, bilibili do not have articles. it is fun to fish.
<cfy> gjp: 啊？我现在没显示low还是high...你看看你能不能下载。。。
<huangg> f
<cfy> gjp: 行么，我貌似是high id了。
<edison0354> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/01/bei-ju-bu-zhi-14.html
<gjp> cfy: 我正在安装amule
<cfy> gjp: 啊。。你不用的么？
<Kandu> cfy: 你那是文件“之間”的優先級(下載優先級/上傳優先級)
<cfy> gjp: 貌似只要在外网就可以了。
<gjp> cfy: 是的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我搞错了。
<gjp> cfy
<Kandu> cfy: ok， 可以下載
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 很多
<gjp> cfy:对的
<edison0354> http://cn.engadget.com/2011/01/30/double-usb-concept-ends-your-fear-of-usb-plug-rejection/
<Kandu> cfy: 你看下下載列表裡有冇 kandu
 * edison0354 难道^k^把我拉黑名单了？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没有好的？
 * edison0354 每次都不给显标题……
<cfy> Kandu: 看不来。。。。你别停。我再找找。。。
<edison0354> 卡巴斯基软件源代码泄露 泄密者被判三年徒刑
<edison0354> 大家可以去研究卡巴的源码了……
<iIlL10oO> edison0354: http的只处理ubuntu相关的
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, well, Kaspersky said the core codes were not released. :)
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 看到了:)
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 看来我每次发的都是非UB相关的……
<cfy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.9G Jan 11 07:16 oreilly.squashfs
<cfy> 有人需要么。。。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 有好的 也轮不到我..
<Fivesheep> 何苦去想?
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 10.10 中国版，做的太好了，中文显示很完美
<iIlL10oO> fujianwzh: 10.04 ?
<fujianwzh> 10.10
<iIlL10oO> fujianwzh: 哦
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那就看看有没有白种女人
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 女客户 ，女客户的女儿阿
<Kandu> cfy: 速度不錯，有 60KiB/s
<cfy> Kandu: :).
<cfy> Kandu: 以后我这样分享东西好了。。。
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 难..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 为什么？
<rgwan> fujianwzh ：哪里有？》
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你成功过了?
<Kandu> cfy: 如果只是對一小群人分享的話，不如直接用那 py SimpleHTTPServer。大群人才用到 ed2k 的
<fujianwzh> rgwan: http://china-images.ubuntu.com/10.10/daily-live/
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没有机会
 * MeaCulpa 突然发觉自己太淫荡了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。如果是小东西。我直接传到 google code上。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 再说我已经是已婚人士了
 * RavenChan fractale做成电影会更好吧，觉得
<fujianwzh> MeaCulpa:  后之后觉
<MeaCulpa> fujianwzh: alias colonfy="sed -e :it -e 's/\(.*[0-9A-Za-z]\)\([0-9A-Za-z]\{2\}\)/\1:\2/;tit' <<< "
<MeaCulpa> fujianwzh: 有个老外mm问我tit是干啥的
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你就是因为难度太大, 才退而求次....
<MeaCulpa> 我承认这个双关我也是抄来的....
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没没
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 是我当时太着急。
<Fivesheep> 老婆监视着你上网, 才那么说?
<gjp> cfy: 我测试了，没看到资源，我的服务器是ed no2
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 大4的时候
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 老婆上课去了
<fujianwzh> MeaCulpa: 你的回答是什么啊？
<MeaCulpa> 以前一直不明白别人为什么都用it来做这个label....
<cfy> gjp: 哦？不是吧。。。。
<MeaCulpa> fujianwzh: 我说，it helps you keep-on doing things...
<cfy> gjp: ed2k://|file|FLOSS%20Weekly%209:%20Randal%20L.%20Schwartz.mp3|24688684|8B9CC099489514A8C59540B269620096|/
<^k^> ⇪ FLOSS Weekly 9: Randal L. Schwartz.mp3 , 0.02 GB
<cfy> gjp: 再试下看看
<fujianwzh> MeaCulpa:  这么含蓄啊
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你这个bot,怎么解析的？ruby模块？
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 你这个bot,怎么解析ed2k的？ruby模块？
<MeaCulpa> fujianwzh: "it 是迭代的意思，出现tit纯属巧合..."
<billlee> 写脚本就可以了，不复杂
<fujianwzh> ibus 输入法引擎，还是 sunpinyin 好啊，流畅无比
<billlee> S60手机上什么IRC客户端好用
<fujianwzh> MeaCulpa: 洋妞不一定明白你的意思
<fujianwzh> MeaCulpa:  跟洋妞不能太含蓄
<cfy> billlee: jmirc java的
<Kandu> cfy: 呃   cut -d "|" -f 3 就是文件名，  cut -d "|" -f 4 就是大小
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: http://www.hexieshe.com/Jimmy/631047.html
<cfy> Kandu: 囧。。。。hehe
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 11区的公交都是大奔……
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 话说fractale开头的这是分形动画是怎么做的= =
<fujianwzh> Empathy登录google talk 总是出问题，有人解决了么？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, I dunno
<edison0354> fujianwzh: pidgin飘过
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 很牛X
<gjp> cfy: 还在没？
<cfy> gjp: 在
<billlee> 我这里很正常
<gjp> cfy: 我搞到了ubuntu的出售的光盘
<cfy> gjp: 我gentoo:)
<gjp>  cfy: £ 5.00 是哪国货币，值多少钱？
<edison0354> gjp: 好像是英镑？
<edison0354> gjp: 还是欧元
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 欧元？乘9
<edison0354> cfy: RMB不值钱啊！
<fujianwzh> 哦也，搞定 google talk 的配置了
<fujianwzh> google talk 啥时侯也可以好友分组了
<billlee> 好长时间了，我开始用时就有了
<billlee> 感觉还是mIRggi好用，jmIRC操作有点麻烦
<freeflying> gjp: GBP
<fujianwzh> google talk 的好友分组非常诡异
<edison0354> fujianwzh: 一直可以
<huangg> gjp: 英镑还是法郎
<huangg> fujianwzh: 如何诡异
<fujianwzh> edison0354:  跟gmail 里面的联系人分组是不一样的
<edison0354> fujianwzh: 恩
<gjp> 。。。。。。。。。
<gjp> 究竟是什么。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> gjp: Google
<fujianwzh> google talk 视频聊天，能支持国内的那些免驱动的摄像头么？ 现在国内都是这种摄像头
<fujianwzh> 有人测试过么？
<gebjgd> fujianwzh, 直接崩溃
<fujianwzh> gebjgd:  看来没什么戏了
<billlee> 不知道google tall怎么访问摄像头，摄像头没有统一的抽象层吗？
<gebjgd> fujianwzh, 但是用meebo可以
<gebjgd> fujianwzh, 估计是pidgin的问题
<happyaron> gtalk聊天的video太垃圾了。。。
<fujianwzh> linux下面视频聊天，一直以来都指望不上的，摄像头多数都无法正常驱动
<billlee> 视频还是要用skype
<cfy> edison0354: 呵呵。还在涨。。。
<gebjgd> fujianwzh, meebo
 * DraZet thinkpad T400表示毫无压力
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 没
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 摄像头多数没有压力
<fujianwzh> 一会儿我弄一个测试一下。
<happyaron> fujianwzh: skype比较好
<fujianwzh> Empathy 没有视频和音频测试的。。
<fujianwzh> happyaron:  skype 以前试用过，好像可用
<fujianwzh> ubuntu现在能盈利么？ 不盈利，怎么发展？
<rgwan> 。。。。。
<rgwan> 无语。ubuntu本来就是副业
<NoIE> 强烈要求ubuntu支持人民币支付。
<happyaron> freeflying: ^
<fujianwzh> 连 360 这样的软件都赚的盆满钵满，还跟联想合作，出厂预装了
<fujianwzh> 强烈要求ubuntu支持人民币支付。
<GPLfeng> :-D360以前用的还可以
<edison0354> GPLfeng: ……
<edison0354> GPLfeng: 从来没用过
<fujianwzh> 一款免费软件，做到这个程度，商业奇才啊
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, seems 4.0.1 does not help.
<pityonline> 这几天在家又长胖了
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, i have updated some detailed information about my current state. if you still feel interested, thank you for checking there.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: you might ask the one who has already answered you, he is the author
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, yes, but here who is he?
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: wengxt @ gmail.com
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, i see. you mean email. thanks.
<GPLfeng> 金山360老骂战不知该信谁
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 就3行代码
<fujianwzh> 金山的财路被360断了，不搞它才是怪事
<GPLfeng> 呵呵
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, well, at least, there is no such thing that i don't google and come here as support burn-up.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, :)
<pityonline> 什么金山，360都用不着啊
<fujianwzh> pityonline: 用是用不着，但是那个运作的理念是很值得研究的
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, what theory?
<YINGM> 吵吧，狗咬狗
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: you'd tell that at first
<iIlL10oO> cfy: http://pastebin.com/tV9bTvdN
<fujianwzh> Philosophy
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, well, at least i won't come here to bother you and freeflying if i do not really meet problem. i learned how to google, compile in the past 3 years linux experience.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, well, at least i won't come here to bother you and freeflying if i do not really meet problem. i learned how to google, compile in the past 3 years linux experience.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, so i say misunderstanding is everywhere. :)
<pityonline> fujianwzh 那个没留意过
<fujianwzh> YINGM:  360的那个叫啥的，以前搞3721很痛苦，跟用户作对，现在识相多了
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, okay what philosophy?
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae:  一切为了用户的需要
<jyf1987> 有人愿意来44 gmail 视频聊天么
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, ... 360?
<fujianwzh> 突然发现，google 的朗读引擎这么强悍了，娘西皮的
<cfy> iIlL10oO: thx
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae:  y
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, are you so, i mean, eager?
<jyf1987> 测试下而已
<hymnusAlae> jyf1987, ... pity that gmail do not have "Skype call testing service" for you...
<fujianwzh> http://translate.google.cn/#en|zh-CN|theory   中文朗读也这么强悍了
<jyf1987> video
<billlee> 中文比英文容易读吧
<billlee> 中文也就20000多个字
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, i have contacted with him. thank you for your help!
<hymnusAlae> billlee, well, USTC Xunfei did a good job in this part.
<cfy> ed2k也挺方便的。。。
<iIlL10oO> billlee: 中文常用的也就3000个, GB2312
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 字符集和编码说明
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 字符集
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 是汉字字符集和编码的代号，中文全称为“信息交换用汉字编码字符集”，由中华人民共和国国家标准总局发布，一九八一年五月一日实施。GB 是“国标” 二字的汉语拼音缩写。
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 字符集 (character set) 只收录简化字汉字，以及一般常用字母和符号，主要通行于中国大陆地区和新加坡等地。
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 共收录有 7445 个字符，其中简化汉字 6763 个，字母和符号 682 个。
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 将所收录的字符分为 94 个区，编号为 01 区至 94 区；每个区收录 94 个字符，编号为 01 位至 94 位。GB2312 的每一个字符都由与其唯一对应的区号和位号所确定。例如：汉字“啊”，编号为 16 区 01 位。
<iIlL10oO> GB2312 字符集的区位分布表：
<^k^> iIlL10oO:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<cfy> iIlL10oO: - -!
<happyaron> iIlL10oO: ...
<iIlL10oO> happyaron: 我的客户端设置错了,以前超过5行贴不上来的
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 啥客户端？
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 于是你就放心贴了。。。。。
<billlee> 我们又不是只用简体，gbk就20000多了
<billlee> 2312其实很少，很多人名都没有
<billlee> 为什么很多字处理软件处理很长的行时效率都很低？
<billlee> nano和gedit直接卡死，vim很慢。
<cfy> billlee: 多大？
<cfy> billlee: 一般是要全部读到内存里所以很慢。
<billlee> 我在想能不能根据这个事实对bot进行dos
<billlee> 不大，也就是半个屏幕，没有换行的xml
<cfy> ?!
<cfy> 不是吧。。。
<billlee> 我也决定奇怪，cpu占用很高，不想是io的问题
<billlee> 觉得
<iIlL10oO> cfy: irssi
<iIlL10oO> cfy: 操作失误 贴上来了
<fujianwzh>  今天还是没有讲座。。这个是什么意思？ 啥时侯有讲座可以听了？
<GPLfeng> 我一进kde4.6就不停弹bug窗口郁闷
<GPLfeng> :'(
<billlee> i反正我是从来没有遇到过
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦。irssi的脚本可以是ruby的？
<pocoyo> cfy: emacsclient我怎么没法用. 用M-x server-star 启动的时候 正常. 用emacs --daemon启动的 就不行了 怎么回事儿?
<cfy> pocoyo: 突然没法用了?
<billlee_> IRC掉线了怎么收回昵称,是不是有个什么ghost命令
<RavenChan> 话说/dev/md和lvm比起来哪个好？
<cfy> billlee_: 那是收回非法使用的nick
<pocoyo> cfy: 一直这样.啊. 以前没用过.昨天试了试 感觉真是快啊.
<pocoyo> cfy: 你怎么配置的/?
 * RavenChan 啊啊，我问了个SB问题= =
<cfy> pocoyo: 就 (server-start)啊。没配置
<pocoyo> cfy: 那启不是开机后的时候 必须先打开一个Emacs?
<hymnusAlae> pocoyo, from Gentoo's setings, yes.
<hymnusAlae> pocoyo, gentoo gave a init script make Gentoo startup at first.
<cfy> pocoyo: 是这样啊。不过貌似也有先开个没窗口的。 ray就是这么做的。
<cfy> RavenChan: ....
<pocoyo> hymnusAlae: 能讲中文么?
<pocoyo> cfy: ray不在啊.
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 他输入法爆了
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 你知道.?
<cfy> pocoyo: 来了再问嘛:)
<edison0354> RavenChan: 大家都知道
<cfy> RavenChan: ray输入法爆了？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 发错
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, ...
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 他说过了= =他在freebsd下没法用fcitx
<edison0354> pocoyo: 他几小时前说过
<cfy> 哦。。。
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 理发回来了
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 找ray什么事= =
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, no. the electricity has been cut off. and we were out to check the problem.
<pocoyo> RavenChan: emacsclient 使用  想开机的时候开个daemon. 你会么?
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 那你咋上网的？
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 我说是我理发回来了……
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 在init.d里加个脚本?
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, the network is provided with another circuit...
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, and i am using laptop.
<hymnusAlae> edison0354, and the problem was just solved...
<edison0354> hymnusAlae: 哦
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 嗯 我有那个. 不过连不上啊 不会用 . 开了后 用 emacsclient -c 命令老提示 --socket 什么的..
<RavenChan> pocoyo, 我不知道= =
<iIlL10oO> cfy: irssi不用插件就支持那个功能,贴太多会有确认
<flh> freeflying: 无线了，谢谢
<pocoyo> RavenChan: 没事 总有人知道的.
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 哦。想起来了。。。
<RavenChan> cfy, 你是用emacs的来着= =
<flh> freeflying: 为什么？同网段的无线和有线，同一个路由器，共享文件传送时慢？
<cfy> RavenChan: 嗯。
<billlee> cfy, 你骗人，ghost也能注销断开的连接
<cfy> RavenChan: 只是用用。。。lisp也不会。。
<cfy> billlee: - -!
<cfy> billlee: ghost能力有限的。ghost的nick必须是没有登陆的。。。
<billlee> If someone is using your registered nick, or you have become disconnected but your client still is online, you can use the ghost command to disconnect the client.
<cfy> 哦？
<RavenChan> cfy, 我打算有时间学一下emacs= =
<cfy> 那我记错了。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 不错XD
<RavenChan> cfy, 我要混用vim/emacs= =
<billlee> freenode的网站上看到的
<cfy> billlee: 我一般多是等。。。。囧。。
<cfy> billlee: 我一般都是等。。。。囧。。
<Kandu> cfy: 多給 irssi 寫插件呀
<billlee> 看来用手机上还是问题比较多
<Kandu> cfy: perl 的 plugin ，你拿手 :)
<cfy> 设置成dmz有点小危险。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 是这样没错。。。可惜我不太会irssi:)
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么感觉amule有点卡？
<billlee> 服务器为什么不在连接断开时把登录注销呢？
<Kandu> cfy: Fivesheep 為 weechat 寫的自動翻譯不錯。別人說的非目標語言都自動翻譯成目標語言
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，占內存大
<Kandu> cfy: 你寫個 irssi 語法高亮吧
<cfy> Kandu: 不会啊。。。。
<yanqian_> 大家好，可以帮忙Ping一个地址不？ vpn.sh.pegatroncorp.com，看看结果是：222.69.60.76还是 210.13.120.140
<pocoyo> yanqian_: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Kandu> cfy: 有空的話 :)  ee那個懶鬼肯定不會做這個的，只好來求你做了
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 其实我比ee更懒XD
<pocoyo> yanqian_: Reply from 210.13.120.140: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=240
<yanqian_> 多谢~ 请问您是电信还是联通的网络呢？
<cfy> 210.80.67.143
<pocoyo> yanqian_: 电信.
<Kandu> scre-r
<yanqian_> 哦？210.80.67.143 这个是台北的，看来还有人解析到台北
<yanqian_> 了解了，谢谢大家
<cfy> 我是直接dig的。。。
<yanqian_> dig？
<Kandu> yanqian_: 我這邊也是到 210.80.67.143
<yanqian_> 那个地址确实会有三种情况，电信、联通、台北，不过大陆这边应该解析为前两者，但是我自己也会解析为台北，确实有问题~
<yanqian_> 请问解析为 210.80.67.143的朋友，你们是电信还是联通啊？
<pocoyo> 负载均衡?
<cfy> 我是电信
<pocoyo> cfy: bybye.
<yanqian_> 是公司电信专线因施工断开了，确认下vpn地址是不是自动走了联通。
<yanqian> 有人遇到grub2启动时很慢的问题？屏幕黑了很久才出来grub菜单，可能是这个电脑配置老了些。
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: irssi有高亮插件的
<iIlL10oO> nickcolor.pl usercount.pl
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 程式 syntax highlight 有冇
<ayaka> Kandu, 您是irc.debian.org的 Kandu 吗？
<yanqian> 硬件信息：http://code.bulix.org/zxxn1h-79326?raw
<M-sprite> iIlL10oO: irssi 的scheme theme主题里那个关键词是设定对方对你回复的颜色的？
<Kandu> ayaka: 不是
<ayaka> Kandu, 打搅了
<yanqian> 安装其实是另一个linux，不是ubuntu，grub2的菜单出来确实要等很久，近一分钟
<ayaka> yanqian, 我知道是什么问题了
<ayaka> yanqian, grub2要安装到mbr
<yanqian> 哦？请讲
<yanqian> 嗯，是安装到mbr了呢~具体是这样的：
<iIlL10oO> M-sprite: 不熟悉
<ayaka> yanqian, 您有几块硬盘?
<yanqian> 原本安装时，没有选择安装到mbr，只是安装到根分区，想用传统的grub4dos引导，后来发现没有自动引导，才注意到这个是grub2，于是网上查了发现是用 kernel /boot/grub2/core.img 类似这样命令可以通过grub4dos引导gurb2，这个也很慢，于是进系统后我立刻grub2-install /dev/sda 安装了
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 剛剛去找了找，這方面的插件都沒找到，irssi 和 weechat 都沒
<iIlL10oO> Kandu: irc里不能贴大段文字, 你要代码高亮没意义
<yanqian> 重启动确实是直接进grub了，不过仍然是要等很久才会出现菜单~
<ayaka> yanqian, 第二种是对的
<Kandu> iIlL10oO: 嗯，作用很小
<yanqian> 一块硬盘哦（你们如何针对个人回复的呢？我不太熟悉irc, sorry）
<billlee> yanqian, 在发言前加昵称
<ayaka> yanqian, 还有的可能是bios第一启动不是硬盘
<ayaka> yanqian, 如果boot分区太后面，也是这样
<iIlL10oO> https://github.com/dougsko/pastebin
<billlee> 一般可以用tab自动补全
<yanqian> ayaka 奇怪呢，可是默认是硬盘哦，我再试下去
<ayaka> yanqian, 如果boot分区太后面，也是这样
<fujianwzh> ubuntu 开机启动时提示not found 某个目录下的 module.pep，似乎是linux kernel目录
<yanqian> 其实以前grub用过很久，或者grub4dos引导linux都不会慢，这个grub2有些怪。
<fujianwzh> 用起来又都是正常的
<billlee> awaka, 我没有独立的boo分区，也不会慢
<ayaka> billlee, 我ext2,25M,sda1
<billlee> 我用ext4, 10gb, sda1, 也很流畅
<ayaka> billlee, 对了，其实我是debian squeeze(几天前的事情)
<flh> ayaka: squeeze启动的速度特别快啊，比lenny
<ayaka> billlee, 不过安装故障恢复和极限速率，像我那样子独立起来比较好
<billlee> ayaka: 不好意思，没印象
<ayaka> flh, 和grub2无关,到下一个星期为止,stable是grub legcy
<billlee> 我是以前被分区害惨了
<ayaka> billlee, 无所谓了
<fujianwzh> http://imagebin.ca  打不开，贴图贴哪里哦？
<ayaka> billlee, me too,debian make me lost my date
<ayaka> 当然m$是罪魁祸首，gparted分区太慢了，结果就用来M$
<flh> ayaka: stable是不是变要升为squeeze了 ？
<M-sprite> ofan: 怎么把stderr和stdout都导向到/dev/null？
<billlee> 那次用ghost时ebr链表破坏了，出现200多个分区，幸好ubuntu救了我
<ayaka> flh, 这个要看，用户意愿，可以不升级的
<billlee> >/dev/null 2>&1
<flh>  ayaka 说真的，感觉6.0要好
<M-sprite> billlee: 换个位置可不可以啊？
<ayaka> billlee, 昨天，分区表坏了,ubuntu live cd 的gparted一个分区都认不出,还是pe救了我
<M-sprite> billlee: 用tee怎么实现？
<flh> billlee: 我喜欢2>/dev/null  & 。。有问题吗？
<M-sprite> billlee: 为什么换个位置不行啊？是bash读入顺序的问题吗？哪个先读？
<iIlL10oO> fujianwzh: http://imgbin.org/
<fujianwzh> 网络上有免费的剪贴板么？ 速度和稳定性比较好的
<flh> 有没有办法将无线网络的闪烁灯关了，笔记本上
<billlee> 改驱动
<inode> 没人么
<inode> flh: HI
<flh> inode: hi
<hymnusAlae> flh, yes, you can. lsmod to see led modules.
<freeflying> flh: 这个是很简单的问题， 802.11g理论速率是多少
<fujianwzh> Empathy 太不给力了。 pidgin又不想用，大家有啥好的推荐推荐？
<Loongjiang> 我真心的话和开心泪，在你我的心里流动
<flh> hymnusAlae: 可以
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 还用想吧，irssi,erc都很不错啦
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh:
<freeflying> fujianwzh: irc你还是用xchat吧
<freeflying> konversation更好
<hymnusAlae> flh: ?
<freeflying> 没必要折腾irssi/erc
<flh> hymnusAlae: lsmod
<iIlL10oO> 802.11g理论最大速度54Mbps，其WLAN传输速度一般在 16-30Mbps之间，换算成MB也就是每秒传输速度在2MB-4MB左右。
<hymnusAlae> flh, well you can try blacklist the corresponding led modules to close the led.
<freeflying> iIlL10oO: 正解
<fujianwzh> freeflying: konversation 估计要多安装很多东西，还是听老大的，xchat
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 怎么，你还没回答我呢，俺 也想参与开发，我该做些什么呢
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, Quassel is another great Qt4 IRC Client.
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, with C/S support.
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 你是学cs的不
<flh> freeflying: 谢谢了，只是用用，理论的东东不会啊
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 学过C，常 常 用SHELL和C
<freeflying> Loongjiang: launchpad.net上有很多bug，其中很多不一定是bug
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 你可以注册一个帐号，然后帮忙去triage
<happyaron> 手指冻了，悲剧。
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 简单的可以帮忙修
<ofan> 看了部小日本的阴冷电影...
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 哦，
<fujianwzh> Quassel 软件中心里面有4个，看傻眼了。，文字介绍完全一样
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 谢了，我先看看做什么的啦
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, try fried ginger.
<freeflying> Loongjiang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, put it on your finger when it is still hot. that works a lot.
<freeflying> fujianwzh: 如果不反感kde, konversation是不二的选择
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, does it have something special features?
<freeflying> hymnusAlae: go for it
<fujianwzh> freeflying:  不反感kde，但是真不想安装那么多附带的东西。连接稳定，给力一些就好
<freeflying> fujianwzh: 那就是它了
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: thanks, will try
<billlee> happyaron, 不过要适可而止，有可能烧伤
<happyaron> billlee: 了解。
<hymnusAlae> billlee +1
<fujianwzh> Konversation 真是凶悍啊 要下载 62.1MB， 安装时为 219MB
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, i am already using Konversation.
<happyaron> irssi...
<ofan> weechat~
<billlee> 那些是kde的runtime吧
<hymnusAlae> freeflying, i found you strongly recommend it, i hope you don't mind to share some idea. :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 你那里零下多少？
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 你输入法还没好？
<hymnusAlae> ofan, :)
<hymnusAlae> ofan, seems it does not work on kde programmes. gtk's are okay.
<hymnusAlae> ofan, although QT_IM_MODULE is already set in everywhere. :)
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 扯吧... fcitx作者不是就用fcitx的么
<ofan> hymnusAlae: 扯吧... fcitx作者不是就用kde的么
<happyaron> edison0354: 最高零下15
<edison0354> happyaron: 低呢？
<hymnusAlae> ofan, :)
<ofan> edison0354: 0K
<happyaron> edison0354: 今年差不多能低到-30
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, where are you? Heilongjiang?
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: Jilin
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, -30...
<houhou> 我玩三国杀的时候，其他地方中文都显示很正常，唯独聊天区是乱码，这该怎么办啊？我照网上的那种改了49-sansserif.conf文件没有用呀
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, it snow here in Anhui for the third times. it is abberant.
<fujianwzh> happyaron:  室内温度呢？
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 白天+14~16
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 晚间没注意，估计也就10度吧
<billlee> 比我这里暖呀
<happyaron> 还好不严重，赶快处理应该就没事了。
<billlee> 我这晚上也就4度
<happyaron> billlee: 你试试一天十几个小时一直拿笔或者敲键盘呢。
<fujianwzh> happyaron:  还算好了，我这里室内室外一样的温度，坐着脚麻
<happyaron> fujianwzh: 悲剧。。。
<fujianwzh> 都只有几度-6-10之间
<fujianwzh> 6-10
<billlee> 我一天拿笔应该也有十几小时
<fujianwzh> 旭日阳刚组合成名的那首歌叫啥？？
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 多谢啦
<happyaron> 不晓得咋回事了，反正有点冻了。。。
<fujianwzh> http://6.cn/watch/13850845.html   农民工版
<fujianwzh> 今年上春晚了
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, do you wear gloves?
<fujianwzh> 赤裸裸的歌唱，呵呵
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: sometimes
<fujianwzh> 旭日阳刚告诉我们，想成名，就要只留下裤衩唱歌
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, well, take care of yourselves. :)
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 不用谢，希望你能加入进来
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, ...
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 把你的空余时间花在这上面会更有意思
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae: 对不起，我总结的还不到位。 除了只穿裤衩，还要弄几瓶酒...
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, ......
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae:  刁根烟也是可以的，不抽也要做个样子...
<iGee> 晚上好
<iGee> 有人在吗
<fujianwzh> .....
<iGee> fujianwzh 你好
<fujianwzh> iGee: 你好
<iIlL10oO> 美剧<hero> 里的人物技能和 魔兽里英雄的技能差不多
<iGee> 我有个问题想请教一下
<iGee> 我ubuntu10.04，软件中心安装了python 2-6 idle
<iGee> 使用的时候，时常发现无法输入任何数据
<iGee> 就卡在那里了
<onshoestring> 为什么都是i
<onshoestring> 和ee学的
<onshoestring> iXXXXXXXX
<iGee> 尤其是每次ctrl+n的时候
<iGee> 新建的窗口无法输入任何数据
<iGee> 原先的窗口只接受第一个字符，之后就什么反应也没有了
<myke2> cfy: 有没有更加精确的显示usertime的
<cfy> myke2: 找找模块看看
<iGee> 终端 w
<myke2> cfy: 用什么irc客户端?
<cfy> myke2: erc
<cfy> iGee: 我gentoo，不是ubuntu
<fujianwzh> iGee:  你的这个现象太过诡异了
<iGee> 哦。 那这种情况碰到过吗
<iGee> 对，我也觉得是。。
<myke2> cfy: emacs党......
<iGee> 就第一次新建窗口会，这个是固定的，之后就是随机出现。。
<cfy> myke2: 看看这个 http://search.cpan.org/~jhi/Time-HiRes-1.9721/HiRes.pm
<cfy> myke2: 不知道行不。
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 不对啊，注册以后，怎么自动转到了ubuntu的官同上了呢
<iGee> (20时13分05秒) myke2: cfy: emacs党......  请问这种聊天的格式，“cfy：”这段是手工输入的吗
<myke2> ofan: 改用weechat之后好像很难取聊天内容了？
<Loongjiang> iGee: 输入加TAB自动补全
<fujianwzh> Konversation 切换程序语言里面只有英文，还要单独下载语言包
<iGee> Loongjiang: 哦，谢谢。
<cfy> myke2: 不清楚。。。。要么用clock自己记录吧
<myke2> cfy: 是装好emacs就有的吗？
<cfy> myke2: 是啊
<Loongjiang> iGee: 推荐你用xchat ,或者irssi上IRC
<cfy> myke2: 试试POSIX里的times
<myke2> cfy: 等会儿，我启动了viper-mode和vimpulse，能否erc-select
<hymnusAlae> iGee, do you have any problem here?
<hymnusAlae> iGee, i mean do you check any log there?
<zhtx> 这里始终如此热闹
<fujianwzh> KDE 的整个语言包都要安装
<hymnusAlae> fujianwzh, Congratulations. :)
<myke2> cfy: 我是是erc
<iGee> hymnusAlae: 不好意思，我刚刚按错了
<iGee> hymnusAlae: no.. sorry
<fujianwzh> hymnusAlae:  ：）
<myke2> cfy: erc不能tab补全?
<iGee> hymnusAlae: i put 'i' + Tab, i dont know it means
<Loongjiang> iGee: 最好别在软件中心里装软件，多半不能解决依赖问题
<hymnusAlae> iGee, You said the problem about IDLE. Do you have any log about it?
<myke2> cfy: 昵称
<cfy> myke2: 当然可以
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你骗我，你不是说你不用EMACS了么
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang: 那你建议是手动解决依赖？ 不是更惨？
<iGee> Loongjiang: 我是用不惯vim的编辑，所以还是习惯windows下一直用的idle
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 不是，apt-get or aptitude 新立得，都能自动处理依赖问题
<myke2> Loongjiang 昨天开始用的，不会用
<iGee> hymnusAlae: where
<myke2> Loongjiang 我开了viper-mode和vimpulse
<iGee> hymnusAlae: how can i check it?
<iGee> hymnusAlae: i am beginner
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我推荐你用的啦
<hymnusAlae> iGee, wait.
<Loongjiang> myke2: 难道我还不知
<myke2> Loongjiang 不会关窗口
<Loongjiang> myke2: C-x k关闭当前缓冲区
<iGee> hymnusAlae: ok , but can you speak chinese, i means my English is broken... Orz
<myke2> Loongjiang 我重新开emacs
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不是跟你说了么，只要记往一个组合键，什么帮助都有了
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang:  软件中心也是可以自动处理的吧。
<Loongjiang> iGee: 装软件用sudo apt-get <软件包名》
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 现在不知，以前我用的时候，从来不解决依赖问题的
<iGee> Loongjiang: 哦，好的。 我去卸载了试下 只是不知道python的idle 包叫什么名字，是否要添加新的源
<huangg> iGee: 應該是sudo apt-get install
<Loongjiang> huangg: 恩，
<hymnusAlae> iGee, fcitx 坏了。你那是崩溃还是卡住？
<Loongjiang> iGee: sudo apt-get install
<myke2> Loongjiang> Loongjiang>
<myke2>  
<Loongjiang> myke2: 来了啊
<huangg> Loongjiang: iGee 其實apt-get下都是中文了
<Loongjiang> ，什么感觉
<myke2> Loongjiang 表示emacs完全用不来
<hymnusAlae> 找了个在线五笔输入法。先复制粘贴吧……
<Loongjiang> myke2: 想做什么
<iGee> hymnusAlae: 我输入法用ibus的，这个 idle好像不支持中文输入。 不能输入的时候只是两个窗口都无法输入任何的按键，其他都没有反应，必须关闭了再开才可以
<myke2> Loongjiang 首先告诉我昵称如何补全
<Loongjiang> myke2: 给你的第一个帮助是C-h t
<huangg> myke2: tab
<Loongjiang> myke2: tab
<iGee> Loongjiang: sudo的命令也用的，不过都是在包知道名字和源的时候用，所以用的比较少
<cfy> myke2: 貌似不能更精确了。。。
<hymnusAlae> iGee, http://bbs.chinaunix.net/archiver/tid-1708500.html
<myke2> Loongjiang 也许是因为我开了viper-mode, 提示不能C-h t
<hymnusAlae> iGee, 是这样的吗？
<Loongjiang> iGee: 那可以用sudo aptitude再找软件包名
<Loongjiang> myke2: 天啊，第一个帮助就没得开
<myke2> cfy> 我现在是用v, Y, p来复制粘贴昵称的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 原来用viper-mode感觉很不好，后来干脆不用emacs了。
<cfy> myke2: ...
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你可以先别开啦，，那是VI模式吧
<fujianwzh> xchat 看着很舒服啊，舒服
<iGee> hymnusAlae: 不不，我的意思是在打开python shell之后，再ctrl+n新建一个window之后，无论window或者原先的编程界面，都无法输入任何字符
<Loongjiang> myke2: emacs太强大，我只知道我用的模式，别的没试过
<myke2> hymnusAlae viper-mode不支持寄存器?
<RavenChan> hymnusAlae, 活过来了？怎么弄的？
<hymnusAlae> RavenChan, 找了个在线五笔输入法。先复制粘贴吧……
<myke2> Loongjiang 太强大所以我不用……
<iGee> Loongjiang: 哦。。 那比我我想找python的idle，sudo aptitude 之后加什么关键词，是自己猜测还是要网上查找的？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, NO?
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你在说什么？
<Loongjiang> iGee: 不用加什么，是终端下的图形界面
<iGee> Loongjiang: 哦，我去试试，谢谢。
<hymnusAlae> iGee, 你可以在Synaptic里面找 然后aptitude install xxx
<myke2> hymnusAlae 终于想起来可以yw, 刚才还是进入visual mode的
<Loongjiang> iGee: 你可以分类查找，还有多种快捷键，你可以先了解下
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, aptitude用过4次，就是用不会……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ...
<iGee> hymnusAlae: 好的。我试试。
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 怎 么不会，用点心思就会了
<iGee> hymnusAlae: 谢谢
<myke2> hymnusAlae 主要觉得emacs不是终端下的非常不爽，终端下开了viper-mode无法M-x
<hymnusAlae> myke2, :)
<Loongjiang> myke2: 最好刚开始别用什么模式，这样比较快的可以了解EMACS
<nihui> git clone kde:kdelibs # 129 MiB
<edison0354> happyaron: 没变砖，恩
<fujianwzh> chrome浏览器的起始窗口的字体如何修改？
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, ...有那心思我还是用我的FreeBSD or Gentoo...
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 现在再学新的东西感觉好累
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 那是，我不负责你累不累的，
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 现在感觉我快和我爹妈一个想法了
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 这个正常，ubuntu所有相关的网站和服务都启用 SSO
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 我只认为那样可以比较好的解决依赖
<myke2> Loongjiang emacs怎么调整字大小和背景色?
<myke2>  
<happyaron> edison0354: 恭喜
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 哦
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: thanks!
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ?
<edison0354> happyaron: 刷的2.3，比2.1爽啊
<Loongjiang> myke2: 这个字体大小是FBTERM默认的吧
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: just went away for a while, and now I'm back, :)
<iGee> aptitude里面我找到了，但也是2.6的python idle
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 那谢我什么呀？
<iGee> aptitude里面和软件中心的是一个源嘛
<Loongjiang> myke2: 可以在FBTERM里面改
<myke2> Loongjiang 我不是终端党
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 20:01 < hymnusAlae> happyaron, well, take care of yourselves. :)
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ...
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, ……呃，不用谢……
<Loongjiang> myke2: M-x set以后TAB找找吧，我也不知
<iGee> Loongjiang: aptitude里面我找到了，但也是2.6的python idle
<iGee> Loongjiang: 是不是和软件中心里的一样呢
<myke2> 设置background后看不见了
<myke2> 完全看不见了
<myke2> 我不知道怎么设置fg了
<Loongjiang`> Loongjiang:
<iGee> onshoestring: 我刚刚明白你的意思。因为我喜欢看i
<iGee> onshoestring: iCarly
<Loongjiang`> Loongjiang:
<Loongjiang`> 气死了
<Loongjiang`> 我那个名字怎 么还不下线啊
<Loongjiang`> /
<myke2> Loongjiang ok
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang,  今天一整天都还没有断线，很稳定
<myke2> Loongjiang 如何保存设置
<Loongjiang> myke2: ok好了？？
<myke2> Loongjiang 重启，然后先设置fg再设置bg
<myke2> Loongjiang 如何保存设置?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你可以问问那些高手或都谷歌，要知道我只比你早一天用EMACS
<onshoestring> fg bg是什么？
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 用 ghost nick pass 命令
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 当然
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 那是什么
<iIlL10oO> onshoestring: 用 man bash 命令
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 用密码T掉那个在线的
<onshoestring> 你说命令我就知道了
<onshoestring> 还以为 fg是某门的简称
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: 多谢了
<iIlL10oO> Loongjiang: 不客气
<fujianwzh> 输入法，我选择sunpinyin for ibus，但是选择框怎么是竖向排列，不能改横向的
<myke2> Loongjiang 我重启看看
<Loongjiang> iIlL10oO: fujianwzh 都可以改的，只是自已 不知道罢了
<ZhangNing> 问个可能很受鄙视的问题：Ubuntu下用chrome的时候，浏览器缓存怎么办啊
<ZhangNing> 会自动清理吗？
<ZhangNing> 我是新人，大家别笑啊……
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang, 看来是我用的版本有些太古老
<Loongjiang> ZhangNing: 没用过，不知道
<myke2> Loongjiang Ok
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 你用什么版本啊
<ZhangNing> Loongjiang: 那firefox的缓存呢？
<houhou> flash 部分字体显示乱码该怎么办啊？
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang,  sunpinyin-2.0.2
<myke2> Loongjiang 原来那个weechat没办法方便的复制粘贴
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我加载那个五笔库也没保存过，加载了两 次，EMACS就自动加载了
<iIlL10oO> houhou: 10.04 ?
<myke2> Loongjiang 我刚才是去配置了.emacs
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang, 感谢你的提醒，解决了
<Loongjiang> myke2: 用不着 反复重启，我一 天只启动一次，早上醒来的时候
<Loongjiang> myke2: 实在哪要重启了，其实也只是一两个系统服务而已
<houhou> iIlL10oO: arch
<Loongjiang> myke2: kill掉再重新加载就行了
<iIlL10oO> s 方块 | houho
<^k^> 230: 方块 中文方块问题 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Qref/More#.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E6.96.B9.E5.9D.97.E9.97.AE.E9.A2.98
<Loongjiang> fujianwzh: 我帮你什么了吗
<fujianwzh> Loongjiang,  词语候选条改成横向
<Loongjiang> ZhangNing: 在编辑菜单里有个选项你看看，
<Loongjiang> ZhangNing: 就在哪个标签页里，我不常去动它的
<onshoestring> 机器人太厉害了 直接说答案
<fujianwzh> http://china-images.ubuntu.com/  这个是谁维护的？ 做的太好了
<Loongjiang> onshoestring: 哪个机器人
<houhou> iIlL10oO: 这个方法不行啊，我改了，还是那个样子
<onshoestring> ^K^ 不是机器人么？
<houhou> 我截了个图，但是传图的那个网站打不开。。囧
<ZhangNing> Loongjiang: 恩，我看看吧
<myke2> Loongjiang 复制下来的提示无法编辑
<myke2> 平时还是用weechat算了……
<Loongjiang> myke2: 怎么会呢
<Loongjiang> 你在用什么无法编辑啊
<Loongjiang> myke2: 要粘贴下来的吧，可以编辑啊，不懂你在搞什么
<redmorning> 装一个PERL TK，无数的窗口在我面前闪现，然后消失……
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, freeflying, 再次感谢两位.问题解决了.
<redmorning> make test had returned bad status, won't install without force
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, freeflying, 不过和预期的不同的是,这次恰恰是文档出了问题.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 哦？
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, freeflying, 打扰多时,不好意思.
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我把帖子结了去.
<happyaron> hymnusAlae: 建议去报bug，文档bug。。。
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 没有,这是论坛里的帖了.
<hymnusAlae> 帖子
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 就在我那個问题的下面^...
<houhou> 为什么没人搭理我呢？难道我问了一个比较2的问题
<hymnusAlae> houhou, 你說什么了?
<houhou> hymnusAlae: flash的部分字显示是乱码，但是别的地方是好的，就一小部分区域显示乱码
<onshoestring> 刚才机器人不是给flash乱码答案了么？
<houhou> 那个方法不管用
<myke2> Loongjiang 提示Text is read-only
<houhou> 我还按网上说的该.fonts.conf文件，也没用。。
<myke2> Loongjiang 我说我用p粘贴
<lainme> houhou: 什么网站
<alvin_rxg> 什么时候 wiki 能把配置的东西都放到 $(HOME)/ 下去呢？
<hymnusAlae> houhou, 这个可能是特定字体的问题吧？比如那个Flash在那里就设置了什么字体？
<houhou> lainme: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Flash#.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E6.98.BE.E7.A4.BA.E9.97.AE.E9.A2.98.EF.BC.88.E9.92.88.E5.AF.B9.E6.97.A7.E7.89.88_Flash_Player_10.0.2C.E6.96.B0.E7.89.88.E6.9C.AC_10.1.E4.B8.8D.E9.9C.80.E8.A6.81.EF.BC.89
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flash - Ubuntu中文
<hymnusAlae> houhou, sansserif可以解决字体文档不包含的字体。
<hymnusAlae> houhou, 我在想如果他指明要用Times new roman这样的话呢？
<lainme> houhou: 我想知道什么网站的flash部分乱码
 * alvin_rxg sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf   这个都能进 wiki ？？？
<myke2> hymnusAlae sans-serif不能完全替代的吧!
<houhou> lainme: 网页版三国杀，聊天区域显示是乱码，其他地方显示都挺好的
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 是，我就是這個意思。
<houhou> lainme: http://web.sanguosha.com/
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 我今天蛋疼了。我是說真的蛋疼……
<hymnusAlae> happyaron, 隱隱作痛……感覺有些不太對……
<iIlL10oO> hymnusAlae: 医生可以帮你,花点钱
 * myke2 对我来说，emacs就是notepad
<stevenyanzhi> 各位，ubuntu下面有哪些游戏可以玩阿？
<iIlL10oO> stevenyanzhi: emacs自带好多游戏
<onshoestring> 软件中心找
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 我不太相信，我怕回頭他們給割了……
<onshoestring> 还有个deb软件站 也有游戏
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 和我當年用vi一樣，按個I當notepad用，最後:Q
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, 你想玩什麽？
<myke2> hymnusAlae 那样还不如vim -y
<billlee> 要是按i用，还不如notepad
<myke2> hymnusAlae vim怎么新建窗口?
<iIlL10oO> hymnusAlae: 肯定会经过你同意的
<myke2> billlee 也不是吧，vim在i_下也有很多CTRL的快捷键
<billlee> :split
<shalee> Ctrl-w s
<onshoestring> 快捷键很多 不容易记
<myke2> billlee
<billlee> myke2: 我现在还是不太清楚i下的常用快捷键
<myke2> ERC> billlee :help i_
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 不知道。
<billlee> OIC
<myke2> billlee 没有是常用的
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 我真不想過年去醫院，被搶錢呀！
<hymnusAlae> iIlL10oO, 可能就是坐久了。
<onshoestring> 坐久了会蛋疼？
<myke2> 今天才知道vim有tabs
<myke2> 怪不得vimperator有tabs
<billlee> myke2, vim 有什么 tabs
<myke2> billlee 刚刚只学了一个：C-W T
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 新建窗口？為什麽要新鍵窗口？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, Screen下C-a c 一下再打一個vim，X下直接再啟動一個gvim……哈哈哈
<myke2> hymnusAlae 觉得screen不太好
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 都說好的說。
<myke2> hymnusAlae 譬如你要向上PgUp, 必须C-[然后C-U吧?
<billlee> vim 里normal下连按两下 q 是干什么的？
<myke2> billlee 记录宏，没什么用的好像
<myke2> billlee 你不去:help的啊?
<stevenyanzhi> ubuntu 的vi，使用上下左右没有用，出现字符怎么办？
<billlee> myke2, 我不太会用它的 help, 我按 :help qq 好像找不到相关的信息
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 為什麽？
<myke2> stevenyanzhi 还是装vim
<shalee> stevenyanzhi:默认那个好像是老式的vi,不是vim
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 要pgup可以C-a ESC然後隨便上下，也可以C-a H做Log看。
<stevenyanzhi> 不是吧
<stevenyanzhi> vi和vim有什么大区别呢？
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, 你要安裝vim才可以。那個好像是busybox自帶的。
<stevenyanzhi> 哦，好的，我试下，谢谢
<myke2> billlee :h q
<stevenyanzhi> btw，怎么在xchat里面回复前面加人名呢？
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, vi只有最基本的操作方式。任何你想要的比如高亮、插件什麽的，我記得都沒有。
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, 打前面若幹個字母，然後按TAB。
<Loongjiang> stevenyanzhi: 新人，
<myke2> hymnusAlae vi连ZQ都不支持
<Loongjiang> hymnusAlae: 都有吧
<stevenyanzhi> Loongjiang, 呵呵，是的，的却是大菜鸟。。。。
<Loongjiang> VIM
<stevenyanzhi> hymnusAlae, 谢谢哈~
<Loongjiang> stevenyanzhi: 输处加TAB补全
<stevenyanzhi> Loongjiang, 嗯，这个了解了，已经用上了，呵呵
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ZQ？
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, vi有嗎？
<myke2> hymnusAlae ZQ差不多就是:q!
<Loongjiang> stevenyanzhi: hymnusAlae 也有一些，
<Loongjiang> VI  已 经相当强大了
<myke2> hymnusAlae 那个vi也是从vim编译的
<billlee> Loongjiang, 是 same as, 不是“差不多”
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我不知道。我這是freebsd的vi，是和ex一起那個比較早的那個東西。
<Loongjiang> myke2: KAO,用上ERC了啊，
<Loongjiang> myke2: 小子进步蛮快的啊
<myke2> hymnusAlae linux的vi好像也是从vim编译的，但是功能.configure都删除了
<nihui> GIT 设计有问题
<billlee> 有谁用过 docbook, 怎么让它支持中文，我弄了好久了？
<fujianwzh> http://pivotfinland.com/frozendefence/  这个游戏，大家可以过几关？ 我最多只能过60关
<Loongjiang> myke2: 这都少见识了吧，VIM 是从VI上发展过来的
<myke2> 请问vim的G$有没有更快的方法定向的
<myke2> Loongjiang 我说现在发行版中的vim
<Loongjiang> myke2:
<myke2> Loongjiang 否则怎么叫做VI Improved......
<myke2> Loongjiang 而且GNU提到的基本上都是那个开源的，而不是说以前UNIX
<Loongjiang> 恩
<hymnusAlae> Loongjiang, 他的意思可能是busybox那個vi是從vim上精簡下來的。這個我沒有看過什麽証據，不評論。
<myke2> 我现在还是看下arch的，记得以前的Debian我设置syntax on在vi他会提示：这功能在这一版本中不支持，这个让我认为是从vim精简的
<Loongjiang> myke2: vim是从vi 上发展过来的，这是不容因
<myke2> hymnusAlae arch的好像不是
<myke2> hymnusAlae 我下载arch的vi源代码看看
<Loongjiang> 不容l置疑的
<hymnusAlae> acfun：我一直都很纠结，黑岩射手为什么不是black rock archer缩写bra，多有气势啊~
<hymnusAlae> 不說了……
<hymnusAlae> 這個網站太邪惡了。在上面呆了1年還是受不了。
<myke2> hymnusAlae ex-vi.sourceforge.net
<MopperWhite> http://news.mop.com/international/2113845.shtml
<myke2> hymnusAlae 以前Debian的vi的包的名字叫做vim-tiny
<Loongjiang> MopperWhite: 什么东东
<fujianwzh> GE公司是不是就是美国通用电气？？
<billlee> myke2, 现在 ubuntu 里也是
<myke2> billlee 是vim-tiny?
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 很给里
<billlee> myke2, 是， ubuntu lucid server
<MopperWhite> Loongjiang: 很给力的东西
<MopperWhite> http://news.mop.com/domestic/2113890.shtml
<myke2> hymnusAlae bsd的是什么？
<Loongjiang> drazet: 哈k娄哈，你来啦立
<myke2> billlee arch的不是
<drazet> 哈楼哈
<drazet> 洒家来了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, nex/nvi
<drazet> Loongjiang, hello
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 不清楚是不是就是你說的那個，也沒有力氣去調查了。
<MopperWhite> 大家好！！
<Loongjiang> drazet: 我连 你的台词都记得啦产
<billlee> myke2, 刚才打太快，我记得好像 server 里是 vim, desktop 预装的是 vim.tiny
 * nihui is upgrading git ....
<drazet> Loongjiang, 囧
<myke2> hymnusAlae Compared to most of its many clones, the traditional vi is a rather small program (the binary size is approximately 160 kBytes on i386) just with its extremely powerful editing interface, but lacking fancy features like multiple undo, multiple screens, or syntax highlighting.
<Loongjiang> drazet: 怎么不吹 emacs了呢
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, https://sites.google.com/a/bostic.com/keithbostic/nvi 可能不是一樣的。
<myke2> 那个是过去的vi完全继承, 而Debian/Ubuntu不是
<systemf1> 终于进入了中文频道
<myke2> hymnusAlae 还是notepad会用……
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呵呵
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 呵呵，加油。
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 打錯了，歡迎。
<hymnusAlae> 最近腦子壞了。
 * Loongjiang  systemf1 摸摸先
<myke2> ERC> hymnusAlae erc怎么切换两个频道？我/join了之后不会切换
<systemf1> 是呀
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你讓我給你空說我就不知道了。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 两 种方法
<drazet> Loongjiang, 嚓 我什么时候吹过了啊
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 反正和切換buffer一樣。
<drazet> Loongjiang, 我从来都是拜
<Loongjiang> 一种是/join
<Loongjiang> myke2:
<myke2> hymnusAlae 也许viper-mode不支持
<systemf1> 一直找，现在找到了，
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 呃，你這麽喜歡viper-mode換vi算了。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 一种是M-X b切换
<hymnusAlae> myke2, vim也有vimirc.vim
<systemf1> 请问大家都是在用UBUNTU吗
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 我不是。
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 我的不是
<systemf1> 哦,那您是用的什么系统呢
<billlee> systemf1, 我是
<myke2> hymnusAlae 本来就是vim的，什么vimirc.vim?
<Loongjiang> systemf1: FEDORA
<shalee> systemf1: 我也是
<Loongjiang> myke2: 那是VIM的配置文件好不好
<systemf1> 哦，我的是UBUNTU 10.0.4
<myke2> Loongjiang 我知道，能登陆irc我就换
<systemf1> 还没有升级
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你现在不是在用么
<Loongjiang> myke2: 换什么
<myke2> Loongjiang 我现在是emacs....
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你是说VIM的IRC么
<shalee> myke2: 那不是很好吗
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你不是viper-mode嘆？
<onshoestring> 是10.04吧
<systemf1> FEDORA？
<systemf1> 什么系统
<Loongjiang> myke2: ERC
<onshoestring> linux
<myke2> hymnusAlae 本来就是用vim的，只不过是试试emacs
<Router2> systemf1: 我在用openSUSE
<myke2> hymnusAlae 为了一些特殊的应用，因为有些程序接口只有emacs
<Loongjiang> systemf1: REDHAT的桌面版本
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ...
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你是说ERC
<systemf1> 哦红帽，SUSE是不是真的很强壮的系统
 * drazet  Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐
<onshoestring> opensuse 从那里来的？  novell?
<drazet> 大便强壮
<myke2> hymnusAlae 我从aur装上vimirc.vim
<Loongjiang> drazet: 呵呵，我都再用了，你还吹
<systemf1> 我是新手
<Loongjiang> drazet:
<drazet> Loongjiang, 没吹，我在拜
<Loongjiang> drazet: 哦，不是吹，中BAISHEN呢
 * drazet  Emacs仙福永享，寿与天齐！！！！
<stevenyanzhi> ubuntu 10.04怎么可以升级到10.10呢？还有notebook版本
<onshoestring> 从 redhat 分出 rhel和fedora
<billlee> 我提议bot要检测圣战
<systemf1> VI编辑，不太好用
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 其實搞什麽vimirc，我強烈支持unix還原論的觀點，就只要幹好一件事就好。
<stevenyanzhi> 是不是都要重装咧。。。
<systemf1> 你们用什么？
<hymnusAlae> billlee, 爆吧聖戰嗎？
<onshoestring> 10.04很好用 为什么升级
<onshoestring> 我装 10.10又重装10.04
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, 不用。建議你去wiki.ubuntu.org.cn看看怎麽升級。
<hymnusAlae> stevenyanzhi, 那裏很多資料很不錯的。
<onshoestring> 升级可以直接升级 不过不如重新安装
 * Loongjiang 爆发了Emacs和 vim的对战 
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 感觉网上吹嘘10.10的中文版比较好用的样子。。。
<onshoestring> 花的时间很长
<hymnusAlae> onshoestring, 沒有吧。
<systemf1> 您好ONSHOESTRING，我是说提示的系统更新有无必要升级？
<onshoestring> 更新 要
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 我现在的ubuntu的中文还是港式中文
<myke2> hymnusAlae UNIX是说干一件事情是说每个程序干好一件事情吧
<myke2> hymnusAlae 然后利用进程通信，管道之类的穿起来
<shalee> stevenyanzhi: 你的语言区没选好吧？
<systemf1> 感觉netbook 10.10界面不好，不如10.0.4
<stevenyanzhi> 选好了的，都是简体中文，但是好像environment里面有个设置倒是hk
<cfy> RavenChan: wesnoth?
<RavenChan> cfy, 好= =
<shalee> stevenyanzhi: 那应该是字符集问题了
<onshoestring> 是繁体字吧
<stevenyanzhi> systemf1, 是吧，但是不知道在notebook上面会不会快些，或者有些别的特性
<onshoestring> 还港式中文
<stevenyanzhi> 嗯，是的，部分繁体
<cfy> RavenChan: 我其实一直想知道= =的意思是等等，还是- -! ?
<Loongjiang> 龙与地下城的英文名叫什么？我忘 了
<cfy> RavenChan: 我已经进去了。叫cfy
<onshoestring> 为什么部分是繁体
<RavenChan> cfy, 哪个服？
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 部分吧，但是语言设置里面已经是中文（中国）了
<systemf1> 我试验过它的U盘试用运行
<cfy> RavenChan: 官方服啊。
<systemf1> 不好使
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 嗯。大概就是那樣。
<cfy> RavenChan: server.wesnoth.org:15000
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 因为语言设置里面我选的是简体的“汉语”，而不是“漢语香港”
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你不覺得vimirc比起真正的IRC軟件比還是差太遠了嗎？
<cfy> ed2k://|file|让子弹飞.mkv|1532037248|A073D92F6EE60F78A5CF8E0380C92BC0|/
<^k^> ⇪ 让子弹飞.mkv , 1.43 GB
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 但是感觉有部分没有翻译全还是怎样的，但是都能正常用
<systemf1> notebook 快但是界面还是不如10.0.4
<stevenyanzhi> onshoestring, 只是随意问问，用起来挺好的，呵呵
<cfy> RavenChan: 看到你了。
<systemf1> 比如在桌面建立文件看不见
<drazet> Loongjiang, DnD
<stevenyanzhi> systemf1, 好的，谢谢哈
<Loongjiang> drazet: 什么
<systemf1> 还有菜单项不太方便查找功能
<stevenyanzhi> systemf1, 桌面建立文件都看不见？汗
<drazet> Loongjiang, Dungeons and Dragons
<stevenyanzhi> systemf1, 那应该算bug了吧
<Loongjiang> drazet: 怎么用上了X
<drazet> Loongjiang, 什么x？
<systemf1> 没什么，大家多交流吗，况且我也是新手
<Loongjiang> Xchat
<drazet> Loongjiang, 回家了用ub自然就用xchat了啊
 * Loongjiang 拉长了脸
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你断线了？？
<myke2> hymnusAlae 什么破vimirc根本用不了的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 破VIM，破IRC
<billlee> lol
<systemf1> 我发现10.0.4升级后会出来四个菜单选项，后来才明白后面的两项是老版本，前面两项是新版本
<shalee> Loongjiang: - -
<systemf1> 是呀，那个上网本的版本不好用
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 统统删了，自已定义
<Loongjiang> shalee: 有事么
<myke2> Loongjiang 又开始乱指导别人了
<systemf1> 如何自定义？
<shalee> Loongjiang: 没，打个表情
<Loongjiang> myke2: metthew.revel@ubuntu.com
<myke2> Loongjiang 开发者又怎么样？
<Loongjiang> myke2: systemf1 告诉你我是怎样做的
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 统统删了，再从选项里添加，结果只变成了一个图标
<myke2> <Loongjiang> myke2: systemf1 告诉你我是怎样做的
<myke2> ERC> Loongjiang 明显是要aptitude purge的么
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 我只是嫌它太占地方了
<systemf1> 您是说菜单？
<systemf1> 启动菜单
<systemf1> 升级后的？
<Loongjiang> 说的就是UBUNTU的菜单
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 哪个版都行
<Loongjiang> myke2:
<systemf1> 哦，我喜欢使用什么就加什么，不用的一点点删除
<Loongjiang> ldn
<myke2> Loongjiang grub-update你那个grub.cfg就没了
<systemf1> 大家有没有感觉UBUNTU升级更新后不如原来好用
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我几时这样说过
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 在于自已配置的飘过
<shalee> Loongjiang: 你是广东的？
<myke2> 对了，Ubuntu10.10现在稳定么
<Loongjiang> shalee:
<systemf1> 飘过？啥意思？
<shalee> Loongjiang: ?
<billlee> shalee, 用 whois 命令
<systemf1> 我也想换个10.10的，但不选择，上网本版的，不好用
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你小子在整啥
<myke2> 回到weechat太爽
<Loongjiang> myke2: 老是重登呢
<Loongjiang> 3
<systemf1> AIX大家有谁用过，分享一下
<Loongjiang> exit
<Loongjiang> 一开视频，什么都看不见了呢
<systemf1> 这个聊天工具，有语音的吗
<ofan>  ç±³
<shalee> systemf1: 不会有把
<systemf1> 哦
<systemf1> loongi为什么走了iang
<ofan> http://common-lisp.net/project/slime/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SLIME: The Superior Lisp Interaction Mode for Emacs
<systemf1>  loongjiang 刚才为啥走了
<Loongjiang> systemf1: 哦，开了视频，把视线挡住了，所以
<systemf1> 哦
<systemf1> 用什么开视频
<ofan> 发现X开久了就bug很多..
<Loongjiang> systemf1: EMACS看视频啦
<Loongjiang> ofan: 没，我没开X
<shalee> Loongjiang: that's cool.什么插件？
<systemf1> EMACS ？
<ofan> 发现是awesome的问题...
<systemf1> 我也是经常遇到插件无法安装，有些视频无法观看
<Loongjiang> shalee: 没有，是我想尝试EMACS分屏，所以用E-SHELL把播放画n面放在角落里
<RavenChan> cfy, 密码12345
<cfy> RavenChan: okay
<shalee> 哦
<cfy> RavenChan: 等下。刚打错一次密码。。。。
<Loongjiang> shalee: 结果，MPLAYER把整个屏都挡住了
<shalee> :)
<cfy> RavenChan: 囧。。。。进不去。。。
<cfy> RavenChan: 进来了。
<systemf1> 累了
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 怎麽了？
<systemf1> 精神累
<systemf1> 身体也累
<shalee> systemf1: 身体也累!这。。。求解释
<systemf1> 昨晚，鼓捣我的815，想让它发挥更好
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 你在單手打字呢？
<systemf1> 我用上网本呀
<systemf1> 触控板总是碰到
<shalee> systemf1: 关了它呗
<billlee> 大家有没有注册过 Google App Engine, 等短信大家等了多久呀？
<billlee> 不会被和谐吧
<systemf1> 下次买个低电压本，也不买上网本了，我手实在受不了，但是做些其他的事情都还够，不舍得废弃，用了还不到一年
<systemf1> 关了
<hymnusAlae> 哎，最近有些強迫症了。
<systemf1> 是呀，您咋知道的
<Kandu> systemf1: 哪些缺點？
<systemf1> 不要再提google了朋友们，我在网上的文档也没法用
<systemf1> 撤走了，文档还大不开，还要用其他办法下载后，打开真麻烦
<billlee> systemf1, 你什么网络的
<systemf1> 我在单位用的破铁通
<M-sprite> hi
<systemf1> 再家用电信
<systemf1> 我的网是不是很慢
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 暈死，我是說我有強迫症了……
<systemf1> kandu:什么缺点？
<xiamx> 怎么能知道ssh key 的长度？ 我很久之前生成一个，忘了是多少位的了
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 單位用鐵通？那個你不是在鎮江上班吧？
<Kandu> systemf1: 上網本的缺點
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 哦，不對。我同學沒有上網本。搞錯了。
<systemf1> hymnusalas: 猜错了
<systemf1> 干吗？跟踪？
<ofan> xiamx: 看下文件大小
<systemf1> 上网本确实就是键盘和触控板不好用
<hymnusAlae> systemf1, 不是，我腦子壞了，不要在意。
<systemf1> 没关系
<ofan> xiamx: 一般就1024bits,2048bits,4096bits这几个长度
<systemf1> 我脑子也不怎样好
<systemf1> 而且超级垃圾
<xiamx> ofan, 396字节..
<systemf1> 上网本就这不好用，其他的还将就，就是热量也不小
<jyf1987> cfy: 在么
<systemf1> 过日子不舍得花钱买真本
<myke2> tex下如何作图？
<ofan> xiamx: 2048bits 应该
<cfy> jyf1987: 在
<xiamx> 这个bits跟bytes不是一样的吧？
<jyf1987> cfy: 上次ee那个下载flv的脚本 我给改成py的 你还有么么
<systemf1> 你们聊天时前面如何带对方名字
<cfy> jyf1987: 有。
<systemf1> 点击对方吗
<jyf1987> cfy: 发一份给我邮箱
<shalee> systemf1: <TAB>补完
<systemf1> ？
<systemf1> TAB键
<cfy> jyf1987: 稍等。刚才轮到我打游戏了
<systemf1> 补完
<cfy> jyf1987: 我只有我的版本。
<jyf1987> cfy: e 在玩杀
<jyf1987> cfy: 你的什么版本？
<cfy> jyf1987: ee的在git ubuntu上也有。
<cfy> jyf1987: 我的修改版
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 什麽叫如何作圖？
<jyf1987> cfy: 也行 去调什么了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 几何作图
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 一般 tex 下的圖不都是專門用其它軟件做成eps再插入的嗎？
<systemf1> 试试
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我现在没找到Linux下很好的几何作图的东西
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 反正原來我學長寫材料的時候讓我給他做成eps，是另外做的。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你是說像幾何畫板這樣的嗎？
<jyf1987> cfy: 总之发我一份
<systemf1> TAB 补完怎样用
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 我是用盜版的 Mathematica 畫的，不好意思。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 恩，差不多，最好是指令控制的
<shalee> systemf1: 比如打你的名字就sy.<TAB>
<cfy> jyf1987: 我直接给你链接吧。github的。
<cfy> jyf1987: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/raw/master/down_flash/down_flash
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 快‘’
<hymnusAlae> hymnusAlae, 可能 inkscape 這樣的比較靠近，雖然還是有很大差別。但是用矢量工具的話，做幾何做圖是可以算出來效果的。
<cfy> jyf1987: 上面那个。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 可能 inkscape 這樣的比較靠近，雖然還是有很大差別。但是用矢量工具的話，做幾何做圖是可以算出來效果的。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 對于gnuplot我不太了解，不多說。
<systemf1> shalee,
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 前两天有个人告诉我asy
<ofan> myke2: cad作图？
<myke2> ofan: 几何作图
<ofan> myke2: ....
<myke2> ofan: 主要是平面图，最好支持代数曲线的
<systemf1> systemf1, w
<Kandu> jyf1987: 看不懂的，你能解釋下不？
<Kandu> list = nil
<Kandu> for line in io.lines() do
<Kandu> list = {next=list, value=line}
<Kandu> end
<myke2> ofan: 对了，G$有没有更快的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 解释什么
<ofan> myke2: 有些配合tex用的东东
<cfy> jyf1987: 去掉dbus了。
<systemf1> shalee, 原来是这样的
<ofan> myke2: 你很早就问过吧，map一个就是
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這個，反序建立 list 的過程
<jyf1987> cfy: 额
<jyf1987> Kandu: 什么意思 python的么？
<Kandu> jyf1987: lua
<systemf1> shalee, 谢谢
<myke2> ofan: 以前没怎么问过，carmetal什么的也是作图的，但是那时候没有tex的需求
<myke2> ofan: 前两天问过，别人告诉我asy
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua那里有list?? 都是table阿
<shalee> 不用
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 問題是我 Google 都沒有找到 asy 的網站……
<systemf1> shalee:谢谢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 嗯，就是 table
<flh> 如何查看笔记本无线网卡是否支持11/n 模式？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我给你
<Kandu> jyf1987: 通過 table 做成的 鏈表吧，這個
<myke2> hymnusAlae: asymptote
<systemf1> shalee:那么冒号哪？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 你买书了没？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你能把全稱打了嗎下次？
<shalee> 额～我的出来就带的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 沒，正在 http://book.luaer.cn 看
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 你讓一個聽都沒有聽過的人看簡稱呀！
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我记不住
<systemf1> 为啥我的带的是逗号
<ofan> myke2: 有个比较强大的，不过全是标记语言写，不是所见所得的
<shalee> systemf1: 额～我的出来就带的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 哦 那个论坛上有我的代码 我还是版主 额
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 因为他的软件是asy
<ofan> myke2: 就是asymptote
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 就是打开指令
<systemf1> shalee: 我的按TAB出来逗号
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你搞个 programming in lua 来看 就什么都懂了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, ...
<shalee> systemf1: 可能是客户端不同把
<cfy> jyf1987: 其他的不清楚了。之前fork的。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 哦， thx
<myke2> ofan: 这东西我没找到求交点，还有轨迹
<hymnusAlae> myke2, freebsd下j還默認設置成job的指令呢，沒有這麽玩的。
<ofan> myke2: 你这不只是作图了吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 没搞头 还是我的好点
<systemf1> shalee, 您用的是XCHAT
<cfy> jyf1987: http://git.ubuntu.org.cn/?a=viewblob&p=eexp-bin.git&h=945f1c4a499299c209e955b0c2f880b4ce822356&hb=f7c9a24c7366d027c054b9f25a50953b45688724&f=flash-down.pl
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexp-bin.git - Blob - ViewGit
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你真开始搞lua了阿 不错
<shalee> systemf1: erc
<cfy> jyf1987: 你的怎么样的？
<jyf1987> cfy: 我是py写的 代码比较清晰哈
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃 http://book.luaer.cn/  不就是 pil 么
<jyf1987> 不过用map什么的 也可以把代码搞复杂 额
<cfy> jyf1987: @_@,不能怪我。。。我稍微改了下。。。ee写的。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 不过本来就小脚本。实在不行重写嘛XD
<systemf1> ubuntu 中的？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有个 论坛的麻
<systemf1> shalee, ??
<jyf1987> cfy: 额 是的
<myke2> ofan: 他封装了一个叫做路径的对象，我不知道怎么构造一个轨迹
<myke2> ofan: 他把线段、圆都用一个结构体表示，应该可以封装其他东西的我觉得
<shalee> systemf1: ERC, emacs irc client, 即是 emacs 里登录 irc 的客户端。
<myke2> ofan: 我想请教用过的人
<cfy> jyf1987: 连文档也没写呢。
<cfy> RavenChan: 囧。。。退这么快XD
<systemf1> 哦，好的
<cfy> RavenChan: 厄。。。。难道刚才一直在我啊。。。。
<ofan> myke2: 你的要求不仅仅是作图了，还有求解，这个得用专业的数学软件
<cfy> RavenChan: 我还以为我end turn了。。。
<systemf1> shalee, 谢谢您
<cfy> RavenChan: 不好意思哈:)
<systemf1> 不过真高兴，今天与大家交流
<shalee> 额～不要用敬语啦
<Kandu> jyf1987: lua 代碼，可讀性怎樣？讀別人的代碼的時候的可讀性又如何？
<systemf1> 咋感觉是韩国味
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua很随意 当然不如py
<Kandu> jyf1987: 和 perl 比呢？
<shalee> systemf1: ??
<jyf1987> Kandu:  说错 不如pl 随意
<MaskRay> jyf1987: haskell 怎么样？
<ofan> haskell值得一学..
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 那个纯研究了把
<systemf1> 不好意思，请不要在意，我说话有些直
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua有 end 呵呵 不是符合你pascal么
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 非常好用，实际也能用啊
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 你也是 Pascal 語法控？
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 几何画板怎么做的就不清楚了
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 额 能用跟能实用还有区别把
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 最主要圆和直线作为对象的交点我没找到库函数
<systemf1> 不好意思，没睡好觉，感觉头晕了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: Pascal -O1优化好像不是特别强
<systemf1> shalee, 不好意思了
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 這個的話你可以試試。直接問，你要知道，我都是直接用畫圖或者用 Mathematica 畫。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 問其它人也不會看的那麽細的。
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 要求不算普遍。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 主要是前两天有个人告诉我asy
<Kandu> jyf1987: 這不是重點
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 说明此人应该用过
<Kandu> hymnusAlae: 不是
<shalee> systemf1: ??
<billlee> 有什么好用的 twitter 兼容客户端
<billlee> 要第三方 api 的
<hymnusAlae> Kandu, 哦。jyf1987在捆風呀。
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 库不少，ghc 性能高，可以编译，和主流编程语言差距在哪儿？
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 試試吧。呵呵呵
<systemf1> shalee, 你用的UBUNTU是那个版本
<jyf1987> Kandu: lua很随意 所以谈不上写得清晰 但是他没有perl这么多预设变量什么的 所以不至于难懂 但是lua变化很多 所以有的重度定制的lua 看起来跟一般的示范都不一样
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 就是没看到谁用起来
<shalee> systemf1: 10.04
<shalee> systemf1: 懒得换了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 还有就是没看见xelatex怎么调用
<systemf1> shalee, 您聊天的文字为啥是红色的如何改变
<jyf1987> 我也1004
<jyf1987> Kandu: nasm好还是那个f开头的好
<Kandu> jyf1987: :)
<Kandu> jyf1987: thx
<shalee> systemf1: 这，和你的IRC客户端有关吧
<systemf1> 我以前使用的双系统，XP加UBUNTU
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我只用過 nasm
<systemf1> 现在直接用UBUNTU
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那个f的不是你们用intel语法的人喜欢咏么
<onshoestring> 我三系统
<onshoestring> 用ubuntu比较多
<onshoestring> 翻墙到xp里用fg 不喜欢wine
<shalee> onshoestring: !!!哪三个？不会是win+linux+mac吧？
<systemf1> shalee,  哦，请问AIX有用过吗
<onshoestring> xp centos ubunt
<onshoestring> u
<shalee> systemf1: 消费不起阿
<myke2> ofan: java程序在awesome里面一塌糊涂
<ofan> myke2: 没遇到过
<onshoestring> 原来论坛里有个千里不留行 不知道装多少os
<systemf1> 能不能改，或刷处理器型号后，安装AIX
<myke2> ofan: 要让我再开一个X......
<Lavande> 有没有谁遇到过wp后台的一些按钮失灵的问题。。。
<Lavande> 特别诡异。。。
<ofan> myke2: ..
<Kandu> jyf1987: 兩語法我都用
<jyf1987> Kandu: nasm只是x86用的阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有没有非as给跨平台用的
<systemf1> shalee,  处理器型号好像很久在中关村的奸商会改？好改吗
<shalee> systemf1: 我不知道aix有没有给PC以外的处理器出过
<Kandu> jyf1987: ack
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我现在用小本了 要好好研究下
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 哦，有的，intersect
<jyf1987> 有没有intel的for atom的手册
<shalee>  systemf1: 那个能改吗。。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 不過我覺得 nasm 已經好得不能再好了
<shalee> Kandu: 同感
<Kandu> jyf1987: 如果要高級流控制，就用 NasmPlus :)
<systemf1> shalee, 没有，很早以前听说有人改过，不会是只改频率吧
<shalee> systemf1: 那是超频把
<jyf1987> Kandu: 但是nonx86怎么办
<Kandu> jyf1987: as
<systemf1> 刷新CPU，没有改的吗？
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我摘一段 gas的介绍给你看
<Kandu> jyf1987: 所以我才全面轉向 as 了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 現在我都用 at&t 語法寫
<shalee> systemf1: 那是不能改的
<jyf1987> gcc'一直就提供给它绝对正确的代码，所以它的 　　错误检测功能相当弱，还有就是对于任何一个想真正利用它写点东西的人来讲， 　　它的语法简直太可怕了，并且你无法在里面写正确的16位代码
<systemf1> 那虚拟机那个版本能够安装
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我是直接喜欢 at&t 的语法
<Kandu> jyf1987: 唔，就像現在的我。對 lua 還不懂。看到最簡單的table 都說，“太可怕了”
<jyf1987> Kandu: table有什么可怕的
<Kandu> jyf1987: at&t 語法有什麼可怕
<myke2> 有没有什么好的pdf阅读器
<systemf1> shalee, 能问个其他问题吗
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我没说可怕阿 我喜欢at&t语法阿
<Kandu> jyf1987: as 早就有 16 位支持
<Kandu> jyf1987: 錯誤檢測很不錯
<jyf1987> Kandu: o
<myke2> 请问有什么好的pdf阅读器
<shalee> systemf1: 这。。。qemu把，不知道支不支持模拟Power的架构
<Kandu> jyf1987: grub 的引導代碼，16位部分，全是用 as 寫的
<tonghuix`> myke2: adobe reader就很好，只可惜不开原
<jyf1987> Kandu: o 能改改么
<shalee> systemf1: ?
<tonghuix`> myke2: 开源的可以选用evince或者okular
<myke2> tonghuix`: 怎么都是重量级的
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你去改吧。我弄小蟲子都暈死了
<billlee> myke2, evince 就很好
<jyf1987> Kandu: 还没搞好 额
<systemf1> shalee, 哦，我好像有印象VWARE还是哪一个就有AIX，还是我想错了
<Kandu> jyf1987: /me af(irc)
<myke2> billlee: 现在对apvlv不能选择文字实在不满意
<shalee> systemf1: 我记得没有
<tonghuix`> myke2: 其实evince和okular都很轻便
<myke2> billlee: 如果不是vim-like早把他扔了
<jyf1987> Kandu: 有没有x86汇编速成的手册什么的 最好一天就把东西说清除
<myke2> tonghuix`: evince很重
<tonghuix`> myke2: 如果你想的话还可一用emacs看，它会自动把pdf转成gif的
<myke2> tonghuix`: 都依赖很多gnome的东西了
<myke2> tonghuix`: 主要是能否选择文字
<systemf1> shalee, 你用过XCHAT？吗其他的聊天区域多是英文聊天，他们是什么人？
<tonghuix`> myke2: 这个吧。。。。其实看你的需求了，
<systemf1> shalee, QEMU
<systemf1> 对吧
<hymnusAlae> myke2, 只是okular和evince都不支持pdf內置的批注。這個很多人都不喜歡。
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 不需要吧这功能
<systemf1> 有UBUNTU下的QEMU吗
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 我知道evince有个好处可以vim-like按键
<tonghuix`> myke2: 我看吧还是用evince吧，感觉很不错
<shalee> Kandu: linux下有没有像IDA Pro那样的交互式反汇编工具阿
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 但不像apvlv有command mode, insert mode等等
<tonghuix`> myke2: apvlv在linux能用吧
<myke2> tonghuix`: 还有evince的中文如何
<myke2> tonghuix`: 当然
<myke2> tonghuix`: Linux的
<shalee> systemf1: 我去过聊了两句，可我的E文差阿
<myke2> tonghuix`: 打算把epdfview扔了
<tonghuix`> myke2: 中文啊。。。。我感觉支持不好，有时候能显示，有的文件就乱码
<hymnusAlae> myke2, evince和okular都是poppler支持的。中文支持算是可控吧，有時候會出問題（我指cnki上的文章），但是都能解決。
<systemf1> shalee, 他们是中国的吗
<systemf1> 我的E文也很差
<shalee> systemf1: 有讲中文的
<systemf1> 争取学会
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 主要是修改fontconfig对吗?
<systemf1> 计算机英语咋学？
<systemf1> shalee,  你经常来这里？
<shalee> systemf1: 这。。。多看看书，读一下。。。之类的把
<shalee> systemf1: 不，我也是个半新人
<systemf1> 困了，明天还要上班
<shalee> 哦，睡吧
<systemf1> shalee, 谢谢您
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 竟然发现asy有个#include叫做olympiad
<shalee> systemf1: 都说不要用敬语
<jyf1987> 我是新新
<systemf1> 我其实来这里还担心，学的不好没人理我，
<systemf1> shalee, 好的
<myke2> hymnusAlae: tonghuix 我还以为evince有多少vim按键绑定呢
<Kandu> shalee: 不知道 ida pro 唉
<Kandu> jyf1987: http://developer.amd.com/documentation/guides/Pages/default.aspx#manuals
<Kandu> jyf1987: 把 manuals 部分的下載看了就好
<systemf1> 看见大家在这里讨论有关UBUNTU的问题，还真不错
<shalee> Kandu: o,谢谢
<tonghuix> myke2, 呵呵，其实没那么多
<myke2> tonghuix: 刚开始j, k, 然后C-D就无效了，更加不说2gg
<tonghuix> myke2, 别期望太高
<systemf1> shalee, 晚安
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不会把 看amd的
<myke2> tonghuix: 看来还是以apvlv为主
<Kandu> jyf1987: x86 非常非常非常混亂，所以不容易搞明白。一天是不可能的了
<Kandu> jyf1987: amd 的好
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我是atom处理器阿 还有模拟器用qemu好还是bochs好阿
<myke2> shalee: 你是说静态分析？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我電腦上還有 intel 的，我碰都不碰的
<flh> 请教下：iftop对wlan0是不是不可用？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 都要用
<jyf1987> Kandu: e
<Kandu> jyf1987: 做系統級編程， bochs 的 internal debugger 很重要的
<shalee> myke2: 对，objdump用不惯阿
<jyf1987> Kandu: menuetos你知道么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 高層點的話，用 qemu 就好了。因為 bochs 是模擬器，速度非常慢
<Kandu> jyf1987: 聽說過
<myke2> shalee: Linux下提倡开源恐怕这类东西很少
<myke2> shalee: 像IDA Pro分析出来的那种好像只有逆向工程才用
<jyf1987> Kandu: 那个多棒阿
<flh> myke2: 想监控一下wlan0无线网络，要用什么工具？
<shalee> myke2: 恩，我以前在Win时研究过一阵
<myke2> flh: sniffer?
<flh> myke2: 谢谢
<shalee>  myke2: 逆向工程
<myke2> flh: 我对网络非常不清楚
<myke2> shalee: 我也玩过，譬如把ntoskrnl.exe扔进去分析了1小时
<hymnusAlae> 哈哈，今天的非誠勿擾真歡樂
<systemf1> 谢谢大家，我困了，我走先了
<flh> myke2: 这里的问题热心的人都会答下，举手之间的事
<Kandu> jyf1987: :)  bochs 的調試支持，有兩種，一種 gdb 一種 internal，你就編譯 internal 的。然後 qemu 就只有 gdb。兩個都用好了
<Kandu> jyf1987: 你若用 arch ，我這裡有現成寫好的 PKGBUILD
<shalee> myke2: :D
<jyf1987> Kandu: 看来要gas了
<myke2> hymnusAlae: 主要是英文太差，看那个文档不习惯，要开stardict
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我用的ubuntu
<myke2> shalee: 然后还搞过搜狗浏览器
<shalee> myke2: 有啥成果
<myke2> shalee: 就是那个加速器的，我找到了那个启动p2p代理的库函数的位置
<Kandu> jyf1987: 我以前也嘗試過用 ubuntu，在 debian/rules 改好編譯參數，編譯出來不是要的結果。實在搞不懂 deb 打包
<myke2> shalee: 功能和tor有点类似
<shalee> myke2: 哦
<systemf1> 重新进一次，试试熟练一下
<systemf1> 886
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 我还是继续用一阵ubuntu
<flh> myke2: 找到了wifi-radar
<myke2> fl
<myke2> flh: 肯定不是这种工具
<myke2> flh: 我想起来了一个
<unknown379> nick evi
<myke2> flh: 抓包对吧?
<myke2> flh: wireshark
<myke2> flh: 这个工具非常强大
<myke2> flh: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/Wireshark
<flh> myke2: 不是，我想查看下流量情况，它是配置工具
<myke2> flh: 流量控制别人告诉我tc
<myke2> flh: 还有你是不是Ubuntu
<flh> myke2: 好的，我看看
<flh> myke2: 对我debian
<myke2> flh: 哦
<myke2> flh: 那个iptables能不能控制流量?
<flh> ls
<Kandu> shalee: 做調試，gdb 夠用了吧
<shalee> Kandu: 这倒是
<Kandu> shalee: 沒源碼的，gdb 也能匯編級調試 :)
<shalee> 可是at&t语法让人蛋疼
<heiher> 这里有用 Arch 的吗？
<Kandu> shalee: 哦，還有 intel 語法支持的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 找到个 简明教程
<shalee> Kandu: 有吗？怎么弄？
<Kandu> shalee: set disassembly-flavor intel
<shalee> Kandu: thank you so much!
<Kandu> :)
<Kandu> jyf1987: 王爽的教程還不錯
<jyf1987> Kandu: 简明的就行了
<billlee> kandu: 学习了
<billlee> 想当年，我在两天内学会看80386汇编并成功xx了一个软件
<jyf1987> billlee: 你之前什么基础
<billlee> visual basic, c++, win32 API,  window message
<ofan> heiher: 有
<heiher> ofan: 请问将 arch 的包管理移植到非 x86 架构困难吗？
<happyaron> 编译一下就知道那个软件能不能了。
<ofan> heiher: 交叉编译下，不过要所有的依赖也都移植了
<happyaron> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQwNzIwODI0.html
<heiher> ofan: 不知在包管理器里有没有限制架构
<heiher> 好像所有的包都需要修改PKGBUILD吧。
<linvnew> 有人吗？
<billlee> 有
<myke2> me
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 继续胡萝卜牛腩
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 晚餐
<alvin_rxg> o
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 中餐馆给的好牛肉
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不然谁吃的起
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<alvin_rxg> 你呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 屁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我来德国就没自己买过牛肉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 也不会做
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 这边牛肉比国内便宜多了。如果按烧出来的量算的话
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 国内全是注水的，烧了以后没剩多少了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 6欧元一公斤，很贵了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 真吃不起
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 国内也30RMB一公斤了吧
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 而且实际的量比这边少
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 这倒是，不过现在德国也开始注水肉了
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 错了，我说的是30RMB一斤
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 德国肉贵..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 是
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 美国经常买到便宜的肉.  猪肉 99cent 一磅..
<Kakurady> 刚刚设置了 cron 运行统计某个 IRC 聊天室的发言情况的脚本，但是没有 MTA 的话，这个脚本的输出是看不到的吧？
<Loongjiang>  什么
<Kakurady> cronjob 没有 mail 输出就没了吧?
<Loongjiang> Kakurady: 不懂
<^k^>  06:04
<cfy> RavenChan: 起来没
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似连接一多amule会有点卡。我现在刚开起来听流畅的。
<lastent> hi, can you please help me with some Chinese learning?
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-23
<MeaCulpa1> . 新年好
<popolon> 拜年！
<\b> 刷牙，睡觉
 * foob das
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<luoshupeng> 大家春节好！
<iPino> 过年好啊
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mengfei> 大家新年好！！！
<Ansik> 一群寂寞的宅男、、、、
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/26955868/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 奴性哲学十句话——全文完
<foob> 咋么人聊天哩
<ofan> 都去拜年了
<fouvy> 刚刚拜年回来
<web4free> 早起签至
<web4free> 到
<foob> linux 里的录音工具叫啥名？
<web4free> sound recoder
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 大家好
<kk> freeayu, 好  ㍣ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 本论坛不能自动登录，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361461 我每次登录都勾选了“自动登录”，但是下次登录时经常无效，还要 人工登录一次，为什么？是bug吗？ dlu.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2012-01-23 10:56
<fzfh> 都去拜年了吗？
<soiamso> 哪有大年初一拜年的？
<fzfh> 初一拜年也不错啊。又不是走亲戚
<ofan> soiamso: ........谁不是大年初一拜年
<soiamso> ofan: 我这边拜年就是走亲戚的意思
<ofan> soiamso: 我这也是
 * ofan 带着帽子说话还不太适应...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Kernel 3.3 续航。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361465 Kernel 2.6.32 -- 2 Hours Kernel 3.2 --- 1 Hour & 30 Minutes Kernel 3.3 --- 1 Hour 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2012-01-23 11:32
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> 我最近无线网络连接老是不好，有啥解决办法
<alpha080> 用有線，。。
<namoamitabuddha> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 远不如win
<alpha080> 以前信號很好？
<namoamitabuddha> 以前也没现在这样，不知道和内核版本是否有关
<alpha080> 最近升內核了？
<namoamitabuddha> 现在频频发生很难连接的现象
<namoamitabuddha> 没有，以前用3.x的内核，现在用2.6.38
<namoamitabuddha> 系统重装了一次，因为用stable，搞bpo里面的内核
<alpha080> 囧，居然降級了。
<namoamitabuddha> 以前用testing啊
<alpha080> log呢？debian？
<namoamitabuddha> debian
<namoamitabuddha> 没有掉线，就是经常会很难连网，虽然连上了。
<alpha080> 你會不會設置成需要時才連网了？
<namoamitabuddha> 默认设置
<namoamitabuddha> 网络方面就用networkmanager自动管理
<namoamitabuddha> 没用其他命令行工具
<alpha080> 路由器設置沒改過吧？
<namoamitabuddha> 没有，而且windows机子上网也没那么不稳定
<namoamitabuddha> 要不我先从 sid 要内核测试下？
<jiero> Evanescence: 小伙新年好。
<alpha080> 看log吧
<namoamitabuddha> 3.2.0 我 follow 下看看
<jiero> alpha080: namoamitabuddha 过年好。
<jiero> Astrology: 。。。过年好。。。
<jiero> Evanescence:  Astrology 同时存在。。。
<ofan> 年过好
<ofan> 好年过
<ofan> 过好年
<jiero> ofan开始了，
<ofan> jiero: 结束了
<jiero> ofan 快。
<ofan> 搞了一晚上nginx,php
<jyfl987> 昨晚终于写了个 声音生成
 * ofan 开始做web...
<jyfl987> ofan 做什么
<ofan> jyfl987: 电子商务网站..
<jiero> ofan 新项目？
<jyfl987> ofan: 卖啥
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥都卖
<roylez_> ofan: 为啥不学Kim Dotcom
<ofan> jiero: 这学期的project
<ofan> 还分组
<namoamitabuddha> 应该给sid设置如何的优先级
 * ofan 才发现很多美国大学生都做freelancer
<ofan> roylez_: 啥东西
<jiero> ofan。。。
<ofan> 我的组长学了3个月php,就去做项目现在挣了9k多刀
<jiero> ofan 哦。我想要每步骤都有提示
<jiero> roylez主席去做吧。
<jyfl987> ofan 国外真好赚钱阿
<ofan> jyfl987: 有经验的web程序员很好赚
<ofan> jyfl987: 而且他还是签的英国的公司，相当于半工半读
<ofan> jyfl987: 来做freelancer吧
<jyfl987> ofan 可以阿 有路子么 我正想走这个道路 以后可以回家婚
<ofan> jyfl987: 有的
<jyfl987> ofan 那你给我指个明路
<ofan> jyfl987: 光是做wordpress主题的都能赚不少
<jyfl987> 铺路好处是大大的有的
<jyfl987> ofan 额 那是前端的领域
<ofan> jyfl987: 一般都做前端，好交付
<jiero> ofan 你做个我看看。
<ofan> 目标都是中小网站
<jyfl987> ofan 前端我恐怕没那觉悟 我不会搞图
<ofan> jyfl987: 我也不会搞，但可以学
<jiero> jyfl987:  20天速成
<jyfl987> ofan 有速成就好
<jyfl987> ofan 有量化考核目标就更好
<ofan> jyfl987: 或者找个学设计的就行
<jyfl987> ofan 自己会是最好的
<ofan> jyfl987: 自己搞css太烦了
<roylez_> jiero: 就知道瞎吹牛。你速成成功了？
<jyfl987> ofan  css我没问题 我只是不会弄图
<jiero> roylez_ 没有，我有去速成了吗？
<ofan> jyfl987: ps?
<jiero> roylez_ 盲目没个速成的
<jyfl987> ofan 反正就是那方面
<jyfl987> roylez 麻烦你把 ofan_ 和 roylez_ 都踢了
<ofan> 为毛
<jyfl987> tab老被hold
<ofan> ..
<jiero> 好。
<ofan> 用weechat
<Evanescence> weechat 神器啊
<ofan> weechat能记住上一次的补全
<jyfl987> weechat还不习惯
<Evanescence> ofan: 还有插件能补全最新的那个人的nick
<jyfl987> 下次学一学
<jyfl987> 那个插件好像支持lua的吧
<Evanescence> 还能vsplit
<ofan> 支持
<Evanescence> perl,lua,python
<jyfl987> ofan 快点给我铺路哈
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 我先熟悉一下，然后组个team
<jyfl987> ofan 恩 这个不错 我是讨厌当老板
<ofan> jyfl987: 没有老板..
<jyfl987> ofan 你来呗
<ofan> jyfl987: 就3-4个人，要啥老板
<jyfl987> ofan 总要有个对外联络负责的
<ofan> jyfl987: 奥 这个可以
<jiero> omg...
<jiero> gnomeshell 也太强大了。。。
<jiero> 截图！
<jyfl987> 录视频
<jiero> jyfl987: 随时改变一个窗口的缩放比例！！！
<jiero> jyfl987: 整个窗口只有其他的15%大小。
<jyfl987> jiero: 这个难道别的不行么
<fzfh> jyfl987: ghost命令可以杀
<jyfl987> fzfh: ?
<fzfh> jyfl987: ofan_之类，可以用ghost杀掉
<jyfl987> fzfh: 那得她自己亲自杀
<ofan> 呢哥只能自己用
<fzfh> 哦，是哦
<ofan> oftc的用ghost
<ofan> freenode用release
<phoenixlzx> 今天没什么人呀
<jyfl987> freenode不也是用ghost么
<fvw> 新年好
<kitelv1> 新年好
<jonnyPeng> 春节快乐
<fvw> emacs  开了行号  + hideshow 很慢 怎么办呢?
<pocoyo> fvw: 不开。
<fvw> pocoyo: 不开 没行号不习惯
<fvw> pocoyo: 你不开?
<mengfei> 用其他编辑器 scribes vim
<fvw> mengfei: vim
<fvw> scribes 未上榜
<ofan> fvw: 用vim
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 新人请教: Arch 安装 nginx 后打开http://localhost/显示403错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361470 第一次在Arch上安装nginx，直接用 pacman -S nginx 安装 安装后还未做任何配置，启动 sudo nginx 打开http://localhost/显示 403 403 Forbidden 而不是 欢迎页面 后来又在网上搜索，添加了 WWW用户和WWW组都没有作用，在此请教有经验 …
<fvw> ofan: vim 我一直用
<ofan> fvw: 那就别用emacs
<fvw> 我在 emacs下用
<fvw> ofan: emacs 有的他的好.
<ofan> fvw: 啥好处，锻炼协调性？
<fvw> ofan: vim的操作方式 emacs的扩展性
<ofan> fvw: vim扩展性也不差
<fvw> ofan: emacs的键盘手我可以不想有
<fvw> ofan: elisp 就是一个编程环境 vimscript就是一协助脚本
<fvw> ofan: 大部分脚本 都是 exec 一类的命令构成
<ofan> fvw: vim不只支持vimscript
<fvw> ofan: lua python .... 但是 还是 exec 一堆
<jyfl987> fvw: vim可以弄个forth环境
<ofan> fvw: 都python了还要毛exec
<fvw> jyfl987: forth 无兴趣
<fvw> ofan: 牵涉到 buffer里面的文本操作 移动 还是要用 exec一些 normal命令
<jyfl987> fvw: vim的那套按键就是forth like 你看她是先喂数据 然后喂操作
<ofan> fvw: 那些vimscript就都有了
<fvw> ofan: 你看看 接口 就知道 提供的功能很有限
<ofan> fvw: 你能用到10%就算牛逼了
<fvw> ofan: 大部分还是要 exec normal来做 (数据处理除外)
<fvw> ofan: 你随便找个脚本看看
<ofan> fvw: 用vim除了做基本的配置，几乎不要自己写，其他全用现成插件
<fvw> ofan: 有些功能插件也无法提供的 如后台执行 通知前台
<ofan> elisp再牛逼你这辈子也不会用这玩意写超过1000行代码
<ofan> fvw: 那些用python接口就可以
<fvw> ofan: 后台执行
 * LOL_ 谁给推荐个Android上用的邮箱客户端呗
<ofan> py fork就是
<ofan> 纠结毛？
<fvw> ofan: 又要通知回vim 读结果
<fvw> ofan: vim不能卡住.
<fvw> 怎么做
<ofan> fvw: autocommand
<fvw> autocommand 只是自动执行而已
<ofan> gvim可以用netbeans的接口可以ipc
<LOL_> gebjgd: Android上的邮箱客户端,推荐个
<fvw> netbeans 这个是可以
<ofan> cli的程序不做这种没用的东西
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 求介绍UBUNTU各种好用软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361473 如题～:-) 最好教我下如何个性化桌面 和美化 统计信息: 发表于 由 hl717 — 2012-01-23 14:17
<ofan> 或者用gvim的c/s模式
<fvw> vimgdb 好像用这个 但是 有没有 回调 就不了解
<fvw> c/s模式 和这个 无关
<fvw> ofan: 一个大tags的后台更新 大dict的后台搜索 补全的后台加载
<ofan> vimgdb是打了patch的
<fvw> ofan: 提高gui相应速度
<fvw> ofan: 可以不大patch
<fvw> gvim 的话
<ofan> 有gdbmgr 不过不好用
<ofan> gdb会几个命令就行了
<fvw> ofan: 有gui的方便点
<ofan> gui调试没几个比得了专业ide的
<fvw> 不管gui cli 能提高效率 就是好东西
<fvw> vim写 javascript 补全就一般 没 aptana好
<fvw> 写 win 程序 补全就没 vc好.
<ofan> 写js还补全.......
<fvw> 所以 vc下 elips下 都用vim模拟
<fvw> ofan: extjs
<ofan> vim下的补全要设置
<fvw> ofan: 我用dict
<ofan> 内置的补全子模式已经足够用的了
<fvw> 我不够
<ofan> 那就用ide
<ofan> 折腾emacs也没用
<fvw> 我用ide
<fvw> 能用就行
<zerta_D> hey
<namoamitabuddha> 似乎wireless还是很不好
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 还可以
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 我这里不行，老是很难上网
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 什么网卡
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 已经算 linux 支持的不错的了，ipw2200bg
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 我的rst8192编译了官方驱动就还ok
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 你看看 官方有驱动没 编一个
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 官方驱动，不在内核树里面么？
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道 不同网卡 不同 反正我的默认的就死机
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 因为如果不是内核的驱动，下次更新内核又要编译
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 编译一下才多久
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 况且内核不经常升级
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<foob> hi ,all
<foob> 我在archlinux 下的firefox 首次运行时，占用硬盘时间 很长，你们有这问题不？
<fvw> hi
<happyaron> foob: 很正常
<kk> fvw, 好  ㍧ 
<fvw> foob: 还可以
<happyaron> foob: 你看看chromium，也很长
<foob> 我装了google-chrome，没有firefox这问题
<fvw> foob: google-chrome 似乎 还没 chromium稳定
<fvw> google-chrome  老崩溃
<foob> fvw: 其实我还是喜欢firefox多一点，闷
<fvw> foob: firefox 也可以 只是有点慢
<fvw> foob: 好用就行 js还是chrome快
<lotcor> .....
<foob> fvw: 是啊，我装chromium试试
<cap_sensitive> 对于 git --rev-parse --git-dir 这条命令，有hg的等价版本吗？
<fvw> foob: 会js不
<foob> fvw: 不？
<fvw> foob: gnome shell 好用建议尝试
<foob> fvw: 在用
<fvw> foob: 哦 会js 就可以写点扩展玩下
<foob> 感觉没有网上说的那么不堪
<fvw> foob: 现在 挺稳定的 gnomeshell3.2
<foob> 嗯
<fvw> foob: 以前是 chrome老给我崩溃
<foob> fvw: 我用那个的时间少
<foob> 基本都在Firefox
<fvw> 哦
<fvw> 都安了什么扩展
<fvw> foob: http://ompldr.org/vY2VtNg/%E5%B7%A5%E4%BD%9C%E5%8C%BA%201_018.png
<fvw> foob: gtile不错
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • e17的桌面图标排序问题，和如何在右键添加终端？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361475 问题1: 桌面图标容易弄乱，怎么网格排序？强行Shift选中之后右键排了序，重启就又乱了。 问题2：右键添加终端，翻遍了设置都没找到，这个怎么搞？ 问题3：如何更换掉默认文件管理器？ 感觉离实际使用还有很多步 …
<cap_sensitive> tmux 怎么 escape Home、End、Esc等键？
<foob> fvw: gtilej 是什么 ？
<fvw> gtile 一个布局插件 很好用 http://ompldr.org/vY2VtNg/%E5%B7%A5%E4%BD%9C%E5%8C%BA%201_018.png
<fvw> foob: http://ompldr.org/vY2VtdQ/-etc-emacs-.emacs_020.png
<lolicon> vim 有什么办法可以把一行最后一个字符之后的空间高亮起来
<fvw> lolicon: why
<fvw> lolicon: 多难看
<lolicon> fvw: 分不清空格同空格之后
<fvw> lolicon: 有配色是这样的
<fvw> 这用list就可以了
<lolicon> fvw: 怎么做的
<lolicon> fvw: list 在 eol 的地方显示一个字符……
<fvw> set listchars=tab:>-,trail:-
<lolicon> fvw: trail 是什么
<lolicon> fvw: 行末空格么
<lolicon> fvw: 我不想动行末空格，我想动空格后面的空间
<fvw> trail:c
<fvw> lolicon: 那空间大的很
<lolicon> fvw: 然后呢？
<fvw> lolicon: http://ompldr.org/vY2VuMQ/[未命名] +_021.png
<lolicon> fvw: 大又怎么样
<lolicon> fvw: 我知道这个，但是我不想 lcs=eol:$
<fvw> lolicon: 你看看 配色 有没有
<fvw> lolicon: 用配色看看能不能做 不能就用 match做
<lolicon> fvw: 怎么看
<lolicon> fvw: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114681 你看下面的空间是另一种颜色的，有没有办法右边的空间也这样
<fvw> lolicon: 我就是这个意思
<fvw> lolicon: help  group-name 看看
<fvw> 有没有这样的组 有就用 没有就自己定义一个
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 终于知道Btrfs的真正意思了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361476 说白了就是骗子系统 Btrfs=Bit*ch Type useR F*uck yourSelf. 我做了一个Home快照，/home 46G,备份bt下载时候说你的磁盘不足了。一查果真占了46G。快照你要占相同的空间，你叫什么快照，直接硬连接了。 速度还奇满，每个月需要做一次碎片整理。 劝 …
<fvw> lolicon: notext 语法组 可是是以行为单位的
<lolicon> fvw: 我试过了
<lolicon> fvw: 不行
<fvw> 用matchadd 自己加一个看看
<lolicon> fvw: nontext 就是最后一行下面的那块，还有 set list 时那些行末字符
<fvw> lolicon: matchadd 好像也不行 因为那里没有字符
<fvw> 可以指定列号试试
<fvw> \%c也不行 没字符不行
<fvw> 哦 好像有个参数的 ==
<fvw> lolicon: set ve=all 也不行 可以动不能匹配 找到方法告诉我
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求教Network Manager设置路由表国内ip不走vpn http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361478 环境：dell笔记本，ubuntu11.10。 问题描述：想使用 chnroutes 的方案使国内ip不走vpn。 现状：在Network Manager中设置vpn一切顺利，而部署chnroutes时主要参考徐明的 徐明的Ubuntu 9.10下使用Network-manager 配置openvpn 这篇文章。在对01ifupdown …
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 大家有没有碰到过 fcitx不能在浏览器中输入中文,在其它地方可以输入?不胜感激! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361480 fcixt 4.1.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 asp00 — 2012-01-23 17:16
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<lainme> test
<kk> lainme, .. ..  ㍪ 
<roylez_> lainme: 死囡bot
<roylez_> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/WEKwE.gif
<lainme> roylez_: Thanks for your partipation
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍪ 
<lainme> roylez_: 你和kk真配合
<hoxily> kk, ^k^和srvk和[ub]都是你的名字,是不是?
<kk> hoxily, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍪ 
<namoamitabuddha> 各位用啥管理无线网络的
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: network-manager
<hoxily> kk, ^k^和srvk和[ub]都是你用过的nickname,是不是?
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 我也在用，最近网络很不稳定
<kk> hoxily, srvk和UB我的昵称是不是？  ㍪ 
<hoxily> kk, 没错,都是你曾经使用过的昵称吗?
<kk> hoxily, Groovy的..  ㍪ 
<hoxily> 真难懂
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: nm
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于C/C++内联汇编的xmm寄存器不能识别的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361481 小弟使用makefile编译C/C++源文件，有一二个文件中有内联汇编的东西，使用的是_asm__volatile_(...), 比如，_asm__volatile(..."movsd (%%esi),%%xmm1\n\t"), 但使用gcc和g++编译链接时出现“unknown register name '%xmm1' in asm的错误。 另外，我的处理器 …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/MXdsh.jpg
<cleamoon> happy new year!
<jiero> 发现秋猫和指针酱一样可爱。
<namoamitabuddha> 又掉线了
<pocoyo> jiero: 你今天说的 gnomeshell 的截图是哪个？
<jiero> pocoyo: 你想要？我上传一下。稍等。
<jiero> pocoyo:  http://i.imgur.com/Iukqw.png
<jiero> pocoyo: 翻纸牌很好玩哦～
<jiero> pocoyo: 我说这个 gnome shell 扩展。
<pocoyo> jiero: 这哪是截图啊。这个我装过了。
<jiero> coverflow
<pocoyo> jiero: 跟 compiz 里面的差不多，不过还没那个好。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。你看到那个 chatzilla 了吗？
<pocoyo> jiero: 看到了。
<jiero> pocoyo: 任何程序都可以缩小操作哦
<pocoyo> jiero: 我试试
<jiero> pocoyo: 操作无2,就是窗口变的超小了
<jiero> pocoyo: 我改的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 但是bug太多了。
<pocoyo> jiero: 怎么变小的？
<jiero> pocoyo: bug
<jiero> pocoyo: 就是 alt + tab哦
<pocoyo> jiero: 我晕。不就是切换窗口吗。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我都说了我改了这个文件了啊。
<pocoyo> 我还是看鸿门宴吧。
<pocoyo> jiero: 有什么区别？ 我没看出来。
<jiero> pocoyo: 恩。没啥大区别，一点是因为失败了。另一点我只移动了基础未知。
<jiero> 位置。
<pocoyo> jiero: 感觉扩展装多了 启动时老慢哪。 真不知道是怎么个情况.
<namoamitabuddha> 我这里掉包严重
<namoamitabuddha> 0 packets transmitted, 17 received, 43% packet loss, time 29120ms
<namoamitabuddha> 30
<jiero> pocoyo: 我只用2个哦。
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 什么东西。
<pocoyo> jiero: 我起码有15个。
<jiero> pocoyo: 哦。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 高标准严要求啊。
<pocoyo> jiero: 什么高标准？
<jiero> pocoyo: 对桌面的要求啊。
<jiero> lainme 在国内网络还真差呢。。。
<jiero> 进进出出的
<pocoyo> jiero: 谁对桌面的要求高？
<jiero> pocoyo: 你啊。。。15个gnome-shell-extension
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • QList 改变元素成员值时，怎么地址还变了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361483 1.png2.png 书上说QList 等号赋值时，是共用元素，第一个图可以证实，qlist1 和qlist2的0号元素地址都是一样的； 但是改变qlist1[0]的一个成员值时，居然qlist1和qlist2的0号元素地址就不一样了。。。 这是为何？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuj …
<jiero> pocoyo: 我把 coverflowAltTab 的每个窗口缩放率从 50%改成15%了。目前还要复制一份在左下角。
<jyfl987> square wavform比较好听
<namoamitabuddha> 被迫用 Windows
<foob> ubuntu里那个录音机在那个包里？
<namoamitabuddha> Windows 下没有丢包现象
<namoamitabuddha> 我现在还无法诊断究竟是什么问题
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: linux下丢包严重。。。可能是驱动太差。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ipw2200bg 我搜索到的资料好像说这已经是很好的了
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: ping个google 返回时间在 29ms 到1400ms之间跳。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我刚才 ping 我的网关，72%丢包
<jiero> namoamitabuddha:  哦。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我不懂哦。吻别人把。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 很难 Google 到有用资料，搜索ipw2200大部分都是蹭网
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 用通用的知识？
<namoamitabuddha> 先退出下，我装了vimperator
<kiss990a> 一下午终于把archlinux 201108安装上了
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 不知道 Linux 对 WPA 的支持如何
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 不是很正常吗。？
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 不清楚禁用 WPA 是否有效
<snugglecat> jiero, 谁要吻你
<snugglecat> jiero, 吻 knownbad 吧
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 怎么还禁用。禁用了还怎么使用？
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 路由器上设置按照MAC分配
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 按 mac 分配啥？
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: IP啊
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 我这路由没有按mac 分配的 ，dhcp 或者指定 静态ip 都行啊。
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是要诊断下有啥问题
<namoamitabuddha> Windows 下很正常
<pocoyo> linux 貌似直接支持wpa 我的 xp sp2 的不支持，装了一个KB。。更新包才支持。
<jyfl987> http://t.co/Wljz0I2P  谁给我解析下
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 著名黑客Koushik Dutta开发另类Android商店，专门和官方商店对着干 | 36氪
<jyfl987> 我靠 kk在墙外阿
<jyfl987> http://www.youtube.com/
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 是支持，但是不知道用WPA网络稳定性是否有影响
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: 我这里很稳定 感觉跟xp一样。
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: Windows 完全正常
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 这两天问题比较突出，前些日子没问题
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: linux 下 ping 的 那个时间值很大
<\b> snugglecat: 你要吻 knownbad ?
<jiero> \b 你是什么？
<\b> jiero: 我是地球人..
<alvin_rxg> 我是火星人..
<jiero> \b 和 alvin_rxg 昨天我看到电视上某个日本人建议中日应该是夫妻关系。
<jiero> 那么此类推，你们两个也该是
<\b> jiero: 那同是地求人呢?
<\b> 球
<alvin_rxg> 男人來自火星，女人來自水星？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • regnum online 中的 mega 转职问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361485 这几天开始玩regnum online, 选的是ignis的mega，现在面临转职问题，在论坛里搜索后看到关于转职为Conjurer的帖子，但没有关于Warlock的：Conjurer转职后，一种是攻击型的SOLO Conjurer, 另一种是Support Conjurer。 那么Solo Conjurer和Warlock有什么不 …
<jiero> \b 什么关系都有可能。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你来自木星，是火星人
<jiero> lainme1: 网络故障？
<lainme1> jiero: 恩
<gebjgd> 羡慕不用上班的人啊
<namoamitabuddha> 100 packets transmitted, 76 received, 24% packet loss, time 99207ms
<jiero> 现在网络质量好差。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 在家过节呢?
<foob> 过年那有不放假的啊
<jiero> World of Goo 的原声， Flac 和 mp3 下载 。 httphttp://kylegabler.com/WorldOfGooSoundtrack/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y Kyle Gabler's Portfolio: World of Goo Soundtrack
<jiero> 推荐一下。
<\b> 明天开始就有冰箱用啦!
<\b> 买肉不再臭－－
<cleamoon> \b: you didn't have a refrigerator?
<\b> cleamoon: no
<jiero> \b 哦。
<jiero> \b 买了就吃好了。
<\b> jiero: 没空天天买菜..
 * jiero 到现在都不会用肉制作食物。。。
<cleamoon> \b: don't eat.
<jiero> cleamoon: 吃。
 * happyaron 刚刚炒了个带肉的菜。
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧，我极度畏惧死去的东西。
<happyaron> jiero: 那你吃肉吗？
<jiero> happyaron: 活着的蛇对我来说不如死去的鸟可怕。
<jiero> happyaron: 不敢想～
<jiero> happyaron: 吃。
<happyaron> 哦
<jiero> happyaron: 话说你也在啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 我又想要 Kindle Fire+ Kindle 套装了——那么，发现自己没钱了。
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<happyaron> jiero: fire不如DXG好
<pocoyo> --- www.a.shifen.com ping statistics ---
<pocoyo> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 16375ms
<pocoyo> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 134.915/200.051/266.983/50.192 ms
<jiero> happyaron: 便宜啊，送人啥的。
<snugglecat> \b jiero 不要人 吻他
<jiero> happyaron: 我就在贩卖 http://www.logitech.com.cn/zh-cn/ue/ue-earphones/devices/200vm 这个的无控制版本。
<kk> jiero,啥网址y 罗技 UE 200vm 隔音耳机麦克风
<\b> snugglecat: 你是喵星人..不是地球人
<jiero> 我这里 ignore 列表里有3人了。。。
<snugglecat> 我是地球人， 是喵星人的俘虏
<happyaron> jiero: o
<jiero> 。。。是无麦克风版本。。。错了。
 * jiero 卖得的纯收入都买不到一个 Kindle Keyboard，知道买卖多么麻烦了。
<Kandu> adam8157, fivesheep, happyaron, lainme, MeaCulpa, NoIE, ofan, phoenixlzx, pocoyo, zhan: 新年快樂 XD
<NoIE> 新年快樂
<lainme> Kandu: 新年快乐 :)
<happyaron> Kandu: 新年快乐！
<namoamitabuddha> 似乎很难解决
<namoamitabuddha> 网络 ping 响应慢且易丢包
<pocoyo> Kandu: 同乐
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 新年快乐～
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: ipw2200 驱动好么？
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha:  就算一个人再怎么难过 别人也无法感同身受
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: thx
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 网不好的时候一般别先考虑是网卡或者网卡驱动的问题 lol
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 在 win 下正常，现在有几个可能 1. nm的问题 2. wireless的电源管理 3. driver 我无法诊断
<lainme> namoamitabuddha: 第一个。可以那wicd试试
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: wicd 不会掉线自动连接
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 我现在怀疑是电源管理
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 额，不知道了
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 刚才iwconfig eth1 power off, 似乎正常了很多
<lainme> 好友。Buddies。我的gtalk乱了这么久
<namoamitabuddha> 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0% packet loss, time 19026ms
<namoamitabuddha> networkmanager 会干涉电源管理么？
<freeflying> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<kk> freeflying ⇪ t: Homepage | Ubuntu
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for linux春节前后一定出来，但没说那一年春节 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361487 WPS for linux春节前后一定出来，但没说那一年春节！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yinliang108 — 2012-01-23 21:10
<Felixonmars> WPS for linux 有google docs好用吗..
<jiero> Felixonmars: 首先没有 wps for linux放出来，次之，两者不同啊。
<Felixonmars> jiero: 其实我只是在吐槽...
<jiero> Felixonmars: 我现在耳机不离耳朵了。。。
<jiero> Felixonmars: 连手机响都没听到。。。
<Felixonmars> jiero: 这是病! 得电!
<pocoyo> jiero: 容易听力下降。
<jiero> pocoyo: 为啥啊？耳机明明没发声啊。
<Felixonmars> jiero: 那是耳塞吧= =|||
<pocoyo> jiero: 那你有病。
<jiero> Felixonmars: 是耳塞。
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡在家忙工作？
<pocoyo> jiero: 在家过年。
<namoamitabuddha> 目前看来似乎是电源管理问题，再观察几天
<jiero> pocoyo: 过年在干什么呢？
<adam8157> Kandu: 新年快乐 :)
<stock-cn> wps for linux 不是说4月份左右出来吗
<namoamitabuddha> 网络好像又出问题了
<zkwlx> 我更新内核后，vbox不能用了，网上查说要安装linux-headers-对应内核，我debian里没有这个新内核的linux-headers，update了也没有，咋办？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 编译内核？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, ？啥意思？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你怎么升级内核的
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, kernel.org上下载后自己编译
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 这个当然不是从linux-headers搞
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，赐教
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你怎么编译的
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 都是默认的，没特别选什么
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 这个编译内核有啥用啊
<cleamoon> Zkwiz: rebuild vbox kernel.
<zkwlx> cleamoon, 你发错了，呵呵，怎么rebuild？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 还不如从wheezy/sid拿新内核
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我最初只是想添加个驱动。。。。。
<cleamoon> zkwix: in arch: "/etc/rc.d/vbpx reinstall"  or something likes that.
<zkwlx> cleamoon, 我这里只有这些：Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|stop_vms|restart|force-reload|status|setup}
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 还有你看的是哪里的默认方法编译内核
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你编译内核是生成deb包么？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: debian 要编译 vbox 驱动的话要用 m-a, 看这个 wiki
<Felixonmars> zkwlx: 建议拿apt直接取source
<Felixonmars> zkwlx: 这样发行版的patchset不会少
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 不是生成deb，那是哪个wiki啊囧。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 那不是debian的编译内核的办法
<zkwlx> Felixonmars, 知错了 /__\
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: Debian 的你看 Debian Reference
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哎。。。悲剧啊，那我现在该怎么做？我只是想使用vbox
<namoamitabuddha> 现在都喜欢编译内核
<whsailing> 家里手机信号超级不好，用手机做猫上网网速不是一般的慢
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你老内核缺少啥驱动？还是觉得驱动太老？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 一个华为的3G网卡的驱动
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: mod名字
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 3.2-rc5以后的版本才有支持
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: module 的名字
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 是这个吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你先看这2个：
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://blog.csdn.net/mylxiaoyi/article/details/2037148
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian下安装virtualbox - mylxiaoyi的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://wiki.debian.org/ModuleAssistant
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 因为我不清楚你怎么编译内核的
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 关于编译内核，参照这个做
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch09.en.html#_the_kernel
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chapter 9. System tips
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 好的，谢谢
<cleamoon> zkwix: you should get a warning message from vbox. Do those.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 用啥管理网络？
<zkwlx> cleamoon, 有点长。。。都贴出来？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 404 Not Found (@ paste.ubuntu.org.cn)
<cleamoon> zkwix: no, just do them.
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: wpa_supplicant
<CryChen> :)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不知道是不是nm的问题，网络巨不稳定，现在换wicd了
<CryChen> 祝所有人，新年快乐，身体健康，恭喜发财！
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你iwconfig那个wireless power management开么
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: iwconfig |& grep Management
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 这可能是最杯具的掉电事故了，pacman完蛋了怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361489 新的archlinux，掉电一次， 然后过一会想装个gdb，发现各种无法获取。 于是蛋定的pacman -Syu，结果发现…… 错误：无法升级 xxxxx （下载函数库出错） 错误：无法同步任何数据库 错误：无法初始化事务处理（下载函数库 …
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: brcmsmac 不支持
<snugglecat> knownbad, 类爹啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 累爹啊
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 有没有google代理的？
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 有时候，结果能出来。但是google的结果，点进去，要先google转向下。就在这块，被搞了。。。于是，如果有代理就好了。。。
<cfy> 怒了。
<cfy> 好像gg.eeload.com啥的。
<cfy> 有木有
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> zhan: hi
<MaskRay> cfy: google 全代理吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？你说整体走代理？最好不要这样吧
<snugglecat> 近日，中科院紫金山天文台研究员王思潮表示，将农历正月初一作为过年之日，称之为“春节”，并且放假，是在辛亥革命以后的1914年开始的，加上今年春节，现行春节其实只有“99岁”。
<snugglecat> 以前没春节的么
<snugglecat> 还是说法定是99年
<cfy> snugglecat: 。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 203.208.46.131  www.google.com.hk
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ www.google.com.hk)
<snugglecat> 网上说的
<cfy> MaskRay: 可是我的mobile怎么办呢？
<snugglecat> 赵本山春晚没上么
<cfy> MaskRay: 我可没root...
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 据说有 相亲2 求重播频道
<chinesedragon> 请问一下，播放视频文件时如何不让屏幕黑屏呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.val.so/2011/07/327.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: 修改hosts访问google | Val So
<MaskRay> cfy: 没办法……我手机的无线还没好（不会刷）
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看我还是写个fcgi的应用好咯
 * MaskRay 床上躺到22点。。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 我也没看春晚， 买年货是哪年的。还没看呢
<cfy> MaskRay: 用C写，不占内存。速度也够吧
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<cfy> snugglecat: MaskRay: 我看完了！！！！
<cfy> 老家没事干。。。
<cfy> T——T
<cfy> T_T
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> 下了部电影。。
<cfy> 没字幕。。
<kk> cfy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<snugglecat> cfy, 赵本山没上是么
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 而且还不《难忘》了
<snugglecat> 啥意思
<snugglecat> 难忘???
<snugglecat> 11】陕西宝鸡慰问环卫工发300元红包 领导走后官方收回
<snugglecat> 1月20日，宝鸡部分环卫工人受到市级领导慰问，每人获300元红包。慰问结束后，这些工人拿到的红包又被环卫部门负责人收回。对此事，有关部门解释称，这些工人此前已经发了300元奖金，所以不能重复发放。
<cfy> MaskRay: snugglecat: 还是法语的。。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 没上
<snugglecat> 说啥呢
<snugglecat> 啥法语， 和赵本山啥关系
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 我想知道最佳睡觉设备是什么
<jiero> cfy:  我已经在地板上睡了6个月。
<cfy> jiero: 拿出书
<jiero> cfy: 有些厌烦了。
<cfy> jiero: 看下去。。。。。
<jiero> cfy: ？
<cfy> jiero: 地板上睡得着？
<jiero> cfy: 我不需要那个。
<cfy> jiero: ...
<jiero> cfy: 我直接就能睡觉
<cfy> jiero: 啥哦。睡觉设备
<MaskRay> 今天看了一天节目，躺到10点。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 好奇。啥节目？
<snugglecat> jiero, 下面垫个女人
<MaskRay> 无聊了就看ruby
<jiero> cfy: 我有睡袋。也有草地可以睡。
<jiero> cfy: 但是我还是想要沙地。
<MaskRay> cfy: 昨天没看到的春晚和上海的
<cfy> MaskRay: ruby是节目？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你把ruby当节目了？。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 有没有家用沙床？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 找了个上海妞垫了， 我也找个美国妞垫
<cfy> jiero: 有吧，有个简易的。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我现在换 wicd, 如果没啥问题我是不是应该给 nm 报 bug?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: nm...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: wpa_supplicant是王道哦
<MaskRay> cfy: 无聊时看。。
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: yes
<cfy> MaskRay: 除了haskell,还有啥主流的语言带lazy evaluation?
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。
<cfy> jiero: 把 snugglecat 的猫拿来
<jiero> cfy: 关键我的身体比较讨厌。。。上下起伏太大。。。
<snugglecat> 水床不错
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 发现正常后我不敢保证问题会重现，他们要求要有 log 最好。
<jiero> cfy: 脑后有突起的骨头。。
<happyaron> cfy: 当然
<happyaron> cfy: nm 可以直接用 wpa_supplicant 吧
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<snugglecat> 不说， 我的猫呢。 和儿子砌了一晚上模型
<jiero> cfy: 怀疑要是我后脑勺摔在硬地上肯定会死。
<snugglecat> 没发觉猫去哪happy 了
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: 我拿走了。
<cfy> happyaron: 那我要nm干啥呢？wpa_passphrase foo bar > a
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lisp 肯定有
<cfy> happyaron: wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c ./a &
<MaskRay> cfy: 没了
<cfy> happyaron: dhcpcd wlan0
<happyaron> cfy: nm 方便
<cfy> happyaron: nm是不必要的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 否则 SICP 不会提这个问题
<cfy> MaskRay: 没了？！。。。。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 但它方便咯
<snugglecat> ............
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我说语言标准自带
<happyaron> cfy: 要不然你研究的那些语言很多也不必要
<happyaron> cfy: 有汇编就很好了，再有个C就够用了。
<cfy> happyaron: 我随便问问嘛。。。
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> happyaron: 别乱说。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: nm 自动管理，更加重要的是 wpa_sup* 只能做 WPA
<cfy> 汇编。。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<cfy> 不用wpa的都打死
<cfy> hahahahahahahahaahahahaha
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如你要用手机上下网
<happyaron> cfy: 用有线的咋办？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我手机的热点支持wpa-spk!!!!
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 没听说哪个支持spk
<happyaron> cfy: 都支持psk
<jiero> cfy: 还要热点。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: nm 就是一个集成的管理器，然后利用管道和那些底层的通信
<cfy> happyaron: 不安全，我们要‘物理’断网的！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 话说
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 既然你这么认为
<cfy> happyaron: namoamitabuddha: 我手机的分享可以！
<MaskRay> cfy: 确实没了，我还知道个 Miranda，但显然不主流
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那你可以把 emacs 扔掉
<happyaron> cfy: 额，用wpa的也一起打死了
<snugglecat> 母猫回来了，母猫儿子没
<cfy> MaskRay: 额
<happyaron> cfy: 你手机不可能支持spk
<cfy> happyaron: spk是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: wpa-spk
<cfy> spk?
<cfy> 不是psk?
<happyaron> cfy: 你自己说的咯
<happyaron> cfy: 看log
<cfy> happyaron: 你。。。。。
<cfy> 都打死。
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<happyaron> cfy: 我们的都支持到wpa-psk，你的太厉害了
<jiero> iGoogle: 神好
<cfy> happyaron: 是啊，我写了新的驱动。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 拜神
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 红包
<happyaron> cfy: 交出代码来
<happyaron> cfy: 否则交红包
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: lisp没有吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 今天我在写一个代码
<cfy> MaskRay: 看来。想体验lazy evaluation还得学haskell...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。写到cl
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 找 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harshad_number
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Harshad number - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啊，我用clozurecl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你搞个patch
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 逻辑上肯定有，因为 sicp 提到了 正则序
<cfy> sicp教的不是scheme...
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你写个找10进制的 harshad number 的代码
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我的程序跑7位数就卡
<MaskRay> olisp 看来是 lazy 的，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 所以暂时抛弃 sicp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<cfy> olisp
<MaskRay> 但显然不主流
<cfy> MaskRay: 给链接？我貌似google不到。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我的显然是菜鸟写的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: s 0 = 0
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: s n = n `mod` 10 + s (n `div` 10)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: s n = n `mod` 10 + s (n `div` 10)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: niven k = [ x | x <- [10^(k-1) .. 10^k-1], mod x (s x) == 0 ]
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: niven 7 就卡了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 码盲表示压力巨大
<MaskRay> 你这样说真没意思
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我今天跑 niven 7, 结果跑卡了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 怎样优化？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 像Int数组那样枚举每一位？而不是 1..10^n 再求每个数的数位和？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 怎么枚举？我要重写这个带参数的列表
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: cm
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Data.Array 有副作用吧？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: s :: Int->Int->Int,  s l n = cnt,  前缀是n（长度为l）的数的个数
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我不是统计个数
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我要统计相邻项差的maximum和minimum
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: s l pref = (minDiff,maxDiff)
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: s l sum pref = (minDiff,maxDiff)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: sum??
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: sum是pref的数位和
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 貌似状态数很多吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: I see, 你是想做个迭代过程？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 光minDiff, maxDiff不行，好像还要minElem, maxElem
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: minDiff 不要的，显然是1，我搞错了
<MaskRay> s l s p lo hi，当前枚举的前缀p长为l，数位和为s，lo是小于任何p为前缀的harshad的harshad
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: what's lo?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不用了，
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: calc l s p = (minE, maxE, minD, maxD) 可行么？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: -- (XXXX)????: p == XXXX, l == length . show $ p, s == sum of p
<zerta_D> hey
<metbsd> 大家龙年进步
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooo
<fvw> 龙年进步
<cleamoon_> 这里有人学过高中物理吧？
<alvin_rxg> 沒有 xD
<cleamoon_> .......
<cleamoon_> 那有人知道电容是什么吗？
<alvin_rxg> kondensator
<alvin_rxg> capacity
<alvin_rxg> 還是說要個 wiki ？
<cleamoon_> wiki上写的不清楚，我还是没搞明白电容在电路里到底是干什么用的
<knownbad> capacitor
<knownbad> 存取能量
<cleamoon_> knownbad, 为什么要存储能量呢？存了之后做什么呢？
<alvin_rxg> 沒能量的時候拿來用唄
<alvin_rxg> 其實用途挺多的啦。順便可以過濾直流電啥的
<yxwzyyk> 还有人在没
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, 过滤直流电是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon_:  =.=  還是不要一下子說太多… 猜測你現在應該只是跟直流電有關的。
<knownbad> 存取然后释放以提高电流。
<knownbad> sorry, 刚刚去帮老板买咖啡。
<knownbad> 这是我三十年前学可能有误请原谅。
<cleamoon_> 那如果一个点容只是和一个电阻串联，然后电源是一节电池，会发生什么？
<alvin_rxg> 電容能量增加，然後電池附加到電容上的電壓過高的話，就暴了~ bummmmm!!! xD
<knownbad> 所以是电流
<knownbad> 还是我记错了？
<cleamoon_> 用电流和电阻有办法求出电容率吗？
<knownbad> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/电容器
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 喂鸡
<alvin_rxg> 什麽樣的電流……
<knownbad> 脱裤子的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 基本公式就那個微分公式了
<knownbad> 没说错啊。
<alvin_rxg> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/zh/math/5/e/7/5e70cc29ec6336c9b5aa6233b1019e6a.png
<knownbad> static discharge
<cleamoon_> 还是不太明白，不过谢谢了
<knownbad> 在天冷物燥的地方脱个裤子都有电流。
<knownbad> 别里我的。去松鼠的网站。
<knownbad> 他是便秘认真型的。
<knownbad> 除了我喂鸡那块。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 祝你今年桃花旺
<wuhezhong> help
<alvin_rxg> 天助自助者
<alvin_rxg> :p
<knownbad> 我也想。。。。
<wuhezhong> 哈 本意为/help
<knownbad> 但星期六被二奶气的不行。
<wuhezhong> ls
<cnhezhong> 唉
<ofan> cleamoon_: 电容就是放电子的容器
<stlifey> Linux内核刚爆出那个漏洞很欢乐呀
<stlifey> 2.6.39以上的内核都中枪。。
<happyaron> saimazoon: 额，哪个/
<saimazoon> 什么？
<happyaron> saimazoon: 额，错了。我想问 stlifey 哪个漏洞来着。
<saimazoon> 没问题
<knownbad> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Linux-root-exploit-due-to-memory-access-Update-2-1419834.html
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: Linux root exploit due to memory access - Update 2 - The H Open Source: News and Features
<happyaron> 这次ubuntu动作很快啊 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2012-January/001557.html
<[ub]> happyaron ⇪ t: [USN-1336-1] Linux kernel vulnerability
<happyaron> Linus 的 changelog 总是比代码多。lol
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 11 12:29:30 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> T_T
<alvin_rxg> 2.6.39，是不是基本都是 3 了啊？
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 那你悲剧了
<happyaron> 2.6.35-32-generic
<happyaron> 没事，lol
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 我那是 2.6.32 啊。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 额，看错了，以为你是2.6.39
<happyaron> 或者3
<larry___> 新年快乐哈~~ 有点晚喽
<\b>  
<\b> 开饭！
<\b> 大年初一的饭就这么随便的吃了...
<cnhezhong> ;-)
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刚才居然收到 blümel 的邮件了……我连哪个是她都不知道...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的那对同屋不回国`
<\b> ?
<alvin_rxg> 一個回去的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 上次买的 klappstuhl 破了...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 三块钱的东西质量好差
<\b_> knownbad gebjgd fivesheep : 今天怎么这么安静? 都在缅怀贱猫?
<knownbad> 正在烧纸钱给他。
<alvin_rxg> \b: ...
<\b_> alvin_rxg: http://www.iamchinese.de/viewthread.php?tid=64028  你的机会来啦
<[ub]> \b_,啥网址y 想要人帮忙补习德语，有关于B1以下所有的语法点 - 学习 - 我是中国人论坛 IamChinese BBS - Powered by Discuz!
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 说不定还是鎂铝噢
<\b_> 怎么 mozilla “又”出了一语言 http://www.rust-lang.org/
<[ub]> \b_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> x_X 就我這德語……
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 人家醉翁之意不在酒....
<knownbad> 在酸奶？
<\b_> 在蒙牛
<\b_> People who are zhuangbility want to show their niubility but only  reflect their shability
<knownbad> 这长的像？
<\b_> 像?
<\b_> 贱猫也挻有能耐的。 连时差都不用倒。 有成为商务人士甚至国家总书记的潜力。
<knownbad> 你说松鼠是蒙牛是因为长得像？
<gebjgd> 贱猫怎么了
<\b_> 还是，是因为他猛
<gebjgd> 贱猫怎么了
<\b_> gebjgd: 一天换个时差
<knownbad> 不行，他会被国家总书记临行的。
<gebjgd> 不明白
<\b_> gebjgd: 你不觉得他每天都在换时差吗?
<gebjgd> 不觉得
<knownbad> 那个字怎么打？  临幸？
<\b_> ...
<\b_> 呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天我们老板把一个人给开了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天我们老板把一个人给fire了
<\b_> 为啥?
<gebjgd> \b_: 没说
<knownbad> 大刀还是小刀？
<gebjgd> \b_: 直接走人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大刀.一击毙命
<\b_> gebjgd: 越国亡来又是谁
<knownbad> 有可能跟对手有关。我们之前走了一个也是很突然结果是跟竞争对手有关。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是.被我们老板直接开的
<knownbad> 知道，他被我们的CTO开了。
<\b_> gebjgd: 男的女的?
<gebjgd> \b_: 男 博士
<gebjgd> \b_: 学数学的
<knownbad> 突然来个通知把他的access直接切断。
<knownbad> 德国还是老中？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那樣的事早進法院咯
<gebjgd> knownbad: 俄罗斯人 有长居
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们公司就我一个中国人
<knownbad> 隔天就在别家公司出现了。  我看没事。  他自个有鬼。
<knownbad> 那你该多招几个进去好开个lunch party。
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://www.groupon.com/orlando/
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Orlando Deals & Coupons: Things to Do in Orlando | Groupon Deals
<alvin_rxg> 好爽~ 開兩個收音機~
<knownbad> 可以找些deals玩去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 鬼个屁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他感觉超级突然
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西?
<knownbad> 我说我这里的。
<knownbad> 你爷爷的。
<knownbad> 就优惠啦。
<knownbad> 吃的玩的都有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦.多谢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 还不知道到了对面吃什么呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 据说有厨房
<knownbad> 大便
<knownbad> 只要有人问我吃什么必答吃大便。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> weekdays就随便煮下，weekend就出去玩吃外面了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 唉.做项目.要先把客户伺候好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是像你说的那么简单的
<knownbad> 没事，又不是你带头。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是是我主要干事情啊
<knownbad> 搞不好walgreene hq有供餐呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 虽然我不是project manager
<knownbad> 除非你落后了要不weekend应该不需要工作。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计前2周都没有觉睡
<knownbad> 罢工
<knownbad> 看你的manager是个傻子不。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然不是
<knownbad> 那他肯定得让你们吃的好要不怎么鼓励你加班？
<knownbad> 当然肥死是你家的事。
<knownbad> 反正他报公司帐。  我上次出门老板说$40-50内但我从没吃超过。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不行我要锻炼, 一会儿去健身房
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是公司报账我知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是米国的食品热量太高了
<knownbad> 老婆身上贱身就好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 这倒是。
<knownbad> starbucks热量就超高的。
<knownbad> 我后来在家里就自己做了。
<\b_> 2~ lol
<\b_> 贱身
<gebjgd> knownbad: 星巴克有吃的?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是卖咖啡的地方么
<knownbad> 是咖啡热量高，他们也有买早点之类的。
<knownbad> 要是你出外有便秘的问题美国有卖instant oatmeal还行。
<knownbad> 福利站。  http://i.imgur.com/Z1K2A.jpg
<gebjgd> knownbad: ......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不吃行么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我天天吃水果饱
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好看
<knownbad> 贴你老婆的。  总是抱怨。
<knownbad> 让大家看看你的标准在哪里。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我不喜欢黑的
<knownbad> 拉丁的。
<knownbad> 对了，oatmeal可以减肥的。
<knownbad> 基本上高纤维通肠子。
<knownbad> 是你肠男的最爱。
<knownbad> 福利站。http://player.vimeo.com/video/31515908?autoplay=1
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: полная перегрузка на гонках girl in toyota supra
<cnhezhong> :P
<\b_> 认识陌生人真麻烦，又要把谎话再说一遍
<\b_> 理想就像内裤，要有，但不能逢人就去证明你有
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 百度搜不到你，只好进搜狗
<knownbad> 那就尽量别说谎。
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<alvin_rxg> 關門！放狗！
<ofan> yooooooo
<jiero> gebjgd: 新年好。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文吃胖了？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  ofan 这样好不？ http://imgur.com/ZVKUz
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 啥时候你能让这些bot学会别惊讶 imgur 之类的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 驚訝？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是不反馈信息。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 因为没意义吗。
<alvin_rxg> 那不是我的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 放 狗不需要权限？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: sogou.com
<\b_> 惊讶……
<jiero> \b_: 。×》
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没有答复图片问题
<\b_> 忽然想起那句“翻讶蓝花之色”，原文怎么说来着。。  google 中...
<jiero> \b_:  b
<jiero> \b_:  你的升级版本 B_B
<\b_> B++
<gebjgd> 爽完咯
<gebjgd> 出汗咯
<gebjgd> 咯咯咯咯
<[ub]>  06:22
<\b_> gebjgd: 宁干
<\b_> gebjgd: 拧干
<cnhezhong> O:-)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 午饭吃的什么
<knownbad> domino pizza。
<knownbad> 老婆来就有借口少吃外面了。
<knownbad> 现在部分是因为陪老板吃。
<knownbad> 你贱的如何？
<knownbad> 你老婆都去健身房干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 跑步机 滑雪机
<cnhezhong> :-D
<knownbad> 哦，还行。  我在想如何鼓励我老婆常去健身房呢。
<knownbad> 既不能说是减肥，只能说去健美。
<knownbad> 只能为难我这个老实人了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 让她减肥啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她多少斤
<knownbad> 100出头。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多高
<knownbad> 比我矮些。
<knownbad> 快问我多高。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ä½ 164
<cnhezhong> :-D
<knownbad> 不对啊，这不是我等的问题。
<gebjgd> cnhezhong: 新来的?
<knownbad> 你这程式员也太差了。
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 化名无数
<knownbad> 花名无数
<knownbad> 又一个肠男？
<gebjgd> 山东济南
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是
<knownbad> 卖馒头的？
<knownbad> 你如用ck，3.2.1-4-ck出来了。
<knownbad> 刚更新。
<gebjgd> 处女河中
<cnhezhong> :P
<knownbad> 处女何去？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 少密钥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠
<MeaCulpa1> knownbad: 中国女性的失误就是不愿意去健身，去了也是搞有氧
<MeaCulpa1> knownbad: 其实女人健身，卧推和腰腹才是重点
<MeaCulpa1> 脂肪和结缔组织附着在强健的肌肉上，才能挺拔
<knownbad> 有痒我就心满意足了。  我可以帮她们瘙痒。。。。
<knownbad> 我愿意服务人群。
<MeaCulpa1> :)
<MeaCulpa1> 有氧会破坏曲线，使之更柔和...对东方人来说，柔和过头了
<cnhezhong> 我也愿意
<MeaCulpa1> 我更愿意提着杠铃帮她们卧推~~
<knownbad> 瑜伽可以辅助。
 * MeaCulpa1 我擦，想起当年的师妹了
 * MeaCulpa1 比需要推一下，不能给lp看到irssi
<knownbad> 我也可以恐吓她说我去看妹妹。
<MeaCulpa_> .
<knownbad> 女生太安心就会变懒。
<cnhezhong> 前些天看上海的中国python大会视频 觉得太一般了
<cnhezhong> 有人去参会么
<[ub]> cnhezhong, .. ..  ㍞ 
<alvin_rxg> 國內誰多在寫 python，是人都會。有意思麽？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 骗子来了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么了
<alvin_rxg> nix
<knownbad> 你不是去卖屁股赚外快去了？
<cnhezhong> :-D
<snugglecat> ......
<cnhezhong> 唉 七点了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么了
<knownbad> 记得屁股要保养好别弄粗燥了。
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 说 python 是人都会的 那个人， 是否觉得学懂一们语言就是一切了。 所以觉得 python 学会不厉害
<cnhezhong> 矛盾起来了
<snugglecat> 编程， 语言 只是基本的， 更重要的是想法
<snugglecat> 语言之上的东西， 而不是语言本身
<snugglecat> 学 python 不厉害， 学c 就厉害了???
<snugglecat> 语言只是工具， 重要的是哪这工具弄出来什么了
<MeaCulpa_> 学克林贡语和昆亚那样的是不是更厉害...
<MeaCulpa_> C, Python, 复杂度都无法和人类语言比拟吧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 邪门 提示我密钥不可信
<snugglecat> 做出厉害的东西， 你用 最简单的语言 做出来的， 也是厉害
<knownbad> 谁？  pacman?
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, :)
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可是明明有那个密钥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是
<knownbad> pacman-key --refresh-keys
<knownbad> 要sudo
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 可是...PyPI里有几个中国人写的包包呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 弄过了
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 恐怕还没Ruby Gem和CPAN里面多
<knownbad> 那再跑script了。
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 也许PyPI重视文档，国人都不屑了...
<snugglecat> 人类的语言可以解释 c, python， 反过来 要用 c, python 解释人类语言就困难多了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, 你说类比 qt 和 gtk 么
<gebjgd> knownbad: Schlüssel 6176ED4B: "graysky <graysky@archlinux.us>" nicht geändert
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我有这个key
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 我没说...
<gebjgd> knownbad: (1/1) Überprüfe Paket-Integrität                   [######################] 100%
<snugglecat> gebjgd, 忽略他， 昨天 knownbad 教的
<gebjgd> Fehler: linux-ck-atom: signature from "graysky <graysky@archlinux.us>" is unknown trust
<knownbad> 我看看
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa_, qt 也是文档全阿
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 我说PyPI可能应为重视文档，国人不喜欢...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 麻辣个逼的 arch这帮人行不行啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 急了直接debian unstable
<snugglecat> 那我没思考过
<knownbad> 哦，他的我没用key。
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: Qt文档是全，但连搜索功能都没...直接用Google的
<knownbad> 你用的是他的repository？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊
<knownbad> 嗯，我没上他的key。
<snugglecat> 我的意思是 语言只是工具， 还有更重要的东西， 为什么 某些语言不流行， 倒没思考过
<gebjgd> knownbad: repo-ck                   12,2 KiB  66,3K/s 00:00 [######################] 100%
<knownbad> 我看看我的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算了不用他的了 用回原来的内核
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 我晚点看下他的key。  正忙着。
<snugglecat> 或者是国人 太过重视语言本身， 觉得文档太全， 懂得也显现不出自己的缘故不
<knownbad> 你今早当真睡饱了。
<snugglecat> 是阿
<gebjgd> 准备睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad: 似乎官方内核版本赶上来了
<snugglecat> 买了个砌城堡的给儿子， 累爹阿
<knownbad> 是，但ck patch还是给力。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 拿数据说话
<knownbad> 要不我受不了disk io。  每次的backup让我很想把机子扎了。
<snugglecat> 你也有受不了的时候 ?
<knownbad> 没数据，只是 responsiveness .
<knownbad> 不是快慢的问题是霸占了 queue。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 无所谓了 反正我不用了
<knownbad> 类似 windows 的 program/service 的选择。
<gebjgd> knownbad: arch这个密钥机制不怎么样
<gebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾的很
<knownbad> 还是 background？  忘了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 急了就逃路到debian unstable
<knownbad> 刚出来还未成熟嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是 维护成本太高
<knownbad> 你还真把 arch 当成 redhat 啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不看wiki都不知道这key的事情的
<gebjgd> knownbad: redhat?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那皮包公司
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没见出什么好玩意
<knownbad> 是啊，redhat 真有专门的 qa。
<gebjgd> knownbad: opensuse也有.交钱都有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他这种密钥机制太傻了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多一个人就多一个密钥
<knownbad> 对啊，arch 没公司财务支援。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就不会学学debian 一个源一个密钥
<knownbad> decentralize。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 先看看在说吧 逼急了用debian unstable去
<knownbad> 或许之后改吧？
<knownbad> 我还在考虑 debian-unstable 呢。
<snugglecat> 不是 freebsd 么
<knownbad> 还有台机子跑着。
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 那是测试。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 初二了，晚上带儿子去放烟花
<knownbad> 不知这次 kernel memory exploit 有没在 bsd 上出现。
<knownbad> 跟儿子说烟花插屁股可以上太空。
<gebjgd> knownbad: bsd可以直接忘记了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 硬件软件部分跟不上 维护更麻烦
<snugglecat> 。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 跟你儿子说是火星怪叔叔说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真坏. 嫉妒人家有儿子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自己也生一个啊
<knownbad> 没关系，我生的儿子没屁眼不会受害。
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<snugglecat> 他老婆不想
<snugglecat> 我觉得我确实挺八卦的
<snugglecat> 不说了
<knownbad> 没事，我不介意。
<knownbad> 别搞别人就是了。
<knownbad> 就像我一直只钟情你的屁眼。
<snugglecat> ................
<snugglecat> 不说了， 叫儿子起床，砌完城堡， 然后买烟花
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我没 key 的问题。
<knownbad> 刚刚试了 SigLevel = PackageRequired 没问题。
<knownbad> 问题在于你。
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 城堡？很开心阿
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 我也在想和儿子玩啥呢
<snugglecat> 像乐高那样子的， 正宗的买不到， 只能买个山寨的了
<snugglecat> :)
<MeaCulpa_> 乐高的我们这里倒是有的是
<MeaCulpa_> 就是有点贵
<MeaCulpa_> 我买过一些，2－5岁的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那就不知道了
<MeaCulpa_> 现在还是玩大孔的...真的要搭牛X的还是要小的
<gebjgd> 乐高贵的很
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 恩，不过材质的确不错
<knownbad> 你有没 sudo pacman-key -r 6176ED4B ?
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 结实，无害
<snugglecat> 我买的是设计好的， 没有那种自由砌的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 床上了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那种更贵
<snugglecat> 我倒想买那种可以让儿子自己砌的
<knownbad> 叫我吗？
<knownbad> 我很害羞的。
<snugglecat> 贵我也买不到阿
<snugglecat> 我这里就没
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 去香港买
 * gebjgd 闭眼
<snugglecat> 哦
 * knownbad 埋了 gebjgd
<MeaCulpa_> snugglecat: 孩子小，合适
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我在美国看乐高也不便宜，下次香港看看
 * MeaCulpa_ 的儿子现在毁灭欲大于创造欲
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/yFN06
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Night-Vision Binoculars with Video Recorder Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo
<knownbad> 这个给小孩肯定神奇。
<snugglecat> 上不去
<knownbad> 等等。
<knownbad> http://www.amazon.com/review/R7ADTMCMGF0CF?ie=UTF8&videoPreplay=1
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: Ernest S Sanchez's review of Spy Net Night Vision Infrared Stealth Reco...
<knownbad> 先看看这个
<knownbad> 夜视镜。
<snugglecat> 断线了
<knownbad> o
<snugglecat> 不知道说什么
<snugglecat> 夜视镜么
<knownbad> jiushigeinikan
<knownbad> shi
<knownbad> huaile
<snugglecat> wokanbudong
<knownbad> 好了
<knownbad> 刚刚全字全开了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 后来瞎碰出来了。
<knownbad> 是夜视镜，他中间的是夜视镜的摄影，右上角的是房间的摄影。
<knownbad> 当右上方全黑时就是灯全关了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好的
<snugglecat> 用它来找猫不错
<knownbad> 但是手工聚焦所以差了点。  不过便宜。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-24
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 买来防贼
<knownbad> 考虑买个外甥但他可能还不会喜欢这个。
<knownbad> 三年前给他买个无线遥控的直升机他也不会玩。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我儿子也有遥控直升机
<knownbad> 手眼的协调不行。
<snugglecat> 他会起飞不撞东西了， 但还不会方向
<knownbad> 只会往上撞天花板。
<snugglecat> 我儿子不会了， 不过还是教了有点时间
<snugglecat> 教的时候都骂人了
<knownbad> 我猜他要是去这里的海洋世界肯定玩疯了。
<snugglecat> 我儿子去我这小的儿童乐园也玩疯
<snugglecat> 外甥是妈妈姐妹的儿子么
<snugglecat> 好像不对
<snugglecat> 是姐妹的儿子
<knownbad> 有杀入鲸喷水。
<snugglecat> 估计我也玩疯
<knownbad> 德国香肠去的 orlando disney 那更离谱。  得玩个两三天才逛的完。
<ofan> yooooooo
<knownbad> 好似有些海洋公园可以摸海豚。
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 如果有问自愿者上台快举手。  上台很好玩的。
<snugglecat> 没去过这类的地方。
<knownbad> ofan: zoooooooo
<metbsd> 小孩玩的地方，没意思
<ofan> 你去成人玩的地方？
<knownbad> 去哪里都往钱挤。  有好玩的。
<knownbad> 成人的地方没的摸海豚。  只有摸奶。
<ofan> 求奶摸
<metbsd> 我意思迪斯尼公园比较适合小孩，机动游戏少
<knownbad> 我有 a 罩杯要不？
<ofan> 最少要b+
<knownbad> 去 strip bar 有些可能会给只有你别太粗鲁。
<ofan> strip bar是啥？
<knownbad> 脱衣舞
<ofan> 奥
<knownbad> 叫个 lap dance。
<knownbad> 大概 $20吧？
<metbsd> 是什么意思啊
<ofan> knownbad: 很有经验啊
<knownbad> 我上次给了 $40 摸了屁股。
<Pwnna> .........
<knownbad> 没经验都听说的。
<Pwnna> 怎么我每次往这里看都是这种东西。
<metbsd> 哇，你有屁股摸
<knownbad> 但得注意，只要她说 no 就绝对不要强迫。  要不有麻烦。
<ofan> Pwnna: 因为你脑子里都是这种东西
<knownbad> 通常她会给你摇摇手指说 no.
<ofan> knownbad: 都给了$40的还听说的....
<ofan> knownbad: $40才摸个屁股... 还不如摸自己的。。。
<knownbad> 说溜了嘴。。。
<knownbad> 气氛不一样，而且身材一流。
<ofan> 都黑不拉几的吧
<knownbad> 去 vegas 时被带去的。
<ofan> 胸都是假的
<knownbad> 都有，黑白黄都有。
<ofan> 都丑
<ofan> 好看的不会做这个
<knownbad> 由你选，你也可以只叫杯饮料看台上的就好了。
<knownbad> 错，这个钱多有只要晚上。  有家庭主妇也有学生。
<knownbad> 这不算是下流的行业。  虽也不是上流。
<snugglecat> 有摸jj的吗
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 现在这时候都说这个提神的啊， 大家都刚睡醒
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 我马上要睡觉了。
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 等会就好了
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> ....
<snugglecat> 等会就是讨论如何做脱衣舞男
<Pwnna> ........
<snugglecat> 有给钱么自个 jj 的么
<snugglecat> 有给钱么给自个 jj 的么
<snugglecat> 好了不说了
<Pwnna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines < hm...
<[ub]> Pwnna ⇪ t: IRC/Guidelines - Ubuntu Wiki
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 好吧， 你叫醒主席 让他 踢了我们
<snugglecat> 好几个呢
 * snugglecat 拍干净屁股等踢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 绿的有没有
<snugglecat> 阿凡达
<snugglecat> ofan, 让 knownbad 带你去
<knownbad> 男的也有但更好赚。
<knownbad> 可以考虑带老婆去。
<snugglecat> 不对啊， 怎么摸 胸 20， 摸屁股要 40
<snugglecat> 不是反过来的么
<snugglecat> 你不妒忌
<snugglecat> 不对啊， 怎么摸 胸 20， 摸屁股要 40
<knownbad> 没说可以摸胸
<snugglecat> 老美 屁股比胸更看重????
<snugglecat> 那 20 干嘛的
<knownbad> 干瞪眼。
<knownbad> 刚刚说要是她看你顺眼。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 这只是一种意淫。
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我去了估计是被摸还没钱给
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我也潜水了
<knownbad> 你要是随便乱碰她很有可能被修理。
<cfy> maivel:
<cfy> maivel: 打错，sorry
<cfy> http://myrevery.com/Google/
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: 谷歌复原
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 双系统下共用Firefox配置，每次重启后，ubuntu下无法启动Firefox http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361505 一台笔记本，安装了双系统——WinXpSp3、Ubuntu 10.04 Win系统下安装的firefox，配置了各种插件，使用正常。 Ubuntu下是系统自带的firefox，添加源后，升级到了官方最新的9.0版本。为省去firefox在两套系统下 …
<Kandu> cfy: google 的話，用 google 自己的代理吧
<cfy> Kandu: google有自己的代理？
<Kandu> cfy: 以前用過，忘記是怎麼回事了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: foxyproxy 寫規則凡是 google.*url=.* 這樣的，都走 ML 吧
<cfy> Kandu: 走ml?你有架？
<Kandu> cfy: ssh -D 下麼
<cfy> Kandu: 算了，主要我还有手机啊
<Kandu> cfy: 忘了和你說了，上次給你看的那個 cpp-lua 屁用都沒有
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 砌完了
<snugglecat> 儿子在自个和自个讲故事
<knownbad> 这遗传你的。
<knownbad> 有没砌个坟给你？
<snugglecat> ......
<cnhezhong> ;-)
<knownbad> 没事的，我白无禁忌。
<snugglecat> :)
<cnhezhong> 不累么 各位
<snugglecat> 好吧，我去忙了， 砌那东西纯粹累爹的
<snugglecat> 累阿
<cnhezhong> 累还这么亢奋？
<snugglecat> 下午还得买烟花
<knownbad> 我老婆每次叫我骑摩托车小心我都跟她说我偏要一头撞死。
<knownbad> 过年还工作个屁？
<snugglecat> knownbad, :) ， 老婆到美国了， 就少时间上来了吧
<snugglecat> cnhezhong, 生个儿子吧， 就累也亢奋
<knownbad> 不知，随缘。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 要是老婆要我常骑她就可能比较没空。
<cnhezhong> snugglecat: 很对
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 找个寡妇去骑骑
<Kandu> cfy: 晚上再說
<knownbad> 骑马射箭。
<snugglecat> 我去忙了
<knownbad> adios.
<snugglecat> 潜水， 不知啥时侯又冒出来
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<fivesheep> knownbad: 就怕你断箭行动了
<knownbad> 还好。我以为你说短箭。
<phoenixlzx> 我在Linux
<phoenixlzx> 下如何创建win7的U盘启动盘？
<phoenixlzx> 朋友的光驱坏了，我只有win7的系统盘。。。
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu环境的编程和unix环境的编程有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361509 下学期老师会要求我们在linix下编程，学长推荐我买《UNIX环境高级编程》这本书，我想问下这样能行么，虽说ubuntu是unix的衍生系统，但是两者还是有差别的吧，请各位大神给点意见，有更合适我的书也希望大家推荐下。（我 …
<web4free> hi all
<[ub]> web4free, 好  ㍢ 
<BoyOfWuHan> hi
<[ub]> BoyOfWuHan, 好  ㍣ 
<BoyOfWuHan>  今天好冷啊
<BoyOfWuHan> 国内还有什么新门的irc频道啊
<LOL_> 新年好
<BoyOfWuHan> 人好少啊
<LOL_> zhan: 新年好
<LOL_> hi
<[ub]> LOL_, 好  ㍣ 
<Inode_LF> 新年好，洒家在这里给大家拜年胃了，恭新发财，红包拿来
<roylez_> LOL_: 那是鲇鱼的尸体。鲇鱼现在在山沟里
<LOL_> roylez_: 尸体...
<BoyOfWuHan> 什么？
<BoyOfWuHan> 鲇鱼是什么？
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 什么新门阿
<LOL_> roylez_: 现在还有人接收新闻组?
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat,那个不是我说的啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 我不清楚
<LOL_> snugglecat: 新年好,战斗的猫,lol
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, <BoyOfWuHan> 国内还有什么新门的irc频道啊 这个阿
<roylez_> LOL_: 有人在看，我是懒得看
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 当然少阿， 你以为都像我们这些 宅男么
<snugglecat> 都去骑女友了
<BoyOfWuHan> 哦，打错了。。
<snugglecat> 看来妇科医院生意又好了
<snugglecat> 看来妇科医院生意更好了
<BoyOfWuHan> 应该是热门的IRC
<snugglecat> chinairc算不
<BoyOfWuHan> MSN上的好友太少了，都用QQ
<snugglecat> chinairc算不
<LOL_> roylez_: 哦
<BoyOfWuHan> 算啊，，上边有人不？
<BoyOfWuHan> 我加下看看
<snugglecat> 有， #北京 频道特多人。
<LOL_> snugglecat: ?
<BoyOfWuHan> 服务不是freenode吧
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, 还可以在那找炮友， 不过 是 gb 编码的
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat
<snugglecat> 不是阿
<BoyOfWuHan> 炮友啊？
<BoyOfWuHan>   强大。。
<BoyOfWuHan>  我不敢
<snugglecat> BoyOfWuHan, irc.chinairc.net/6667
<BoyOfWuHan> snugglecat,服务器？
<BoyOfWuHan> 我看看
<snugglecat> 貌似上不去了
<snugglecat> irc.chinairc.net/6667
<snugglecat> 前段时间都可以的阿
<snugglecat> 貌似现在上不去了
<BoyOfWuHan>   好像是不上去
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 求助:linux deepin使用火狐浏览器全屏看电影有时会假死！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361510 linux deepin使用火狐浏览器全屏看电影有时会假死！不用浏览器或者用opera好象就没这个问题。不过opera不能正常登录华为网盘！提示初始化失败！ 假死后我的解决办法是切换到命令行然后登陆，输入ps -e …
<BoyOfWuHan> 中国人都让QQ给害了
<LOL_> ...
<snugglecat> 怎么上不去了
<snugglecat> 一个月前都可以的
<BoyOfWuHan> 你是不是把服务器地址给搞错了？
<BoyOfWuHan> 或者是被合谐了？
<snugglecat> china irc 终于死了
<snugglecat> 可能是暂时的吧
<BoyOfWuHan> 天朝要合谐啊
<BoyOfWuHan> 以前从没听过chinairc
<BoyOfWuHan> 你们在linux下，怎么用QQ啊？
<BoyOfWuHan> webQQ真的烂死
<roylez_> 不用
<cfy> roylez_: cm
<cnhezhong> BoyOfWuHan: webqq已经不错了 以前那个难用啊  最起码现在能用了
<Inode_LF> roylez 怎么把cfy踢了？
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 关于12.04的Vpn http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361511 升级到12.04之后， Vpn连接就始终显示failed， 在11.10下是没问题的。 请问有什么解决办法么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsnbbzw1 — 2012-01-24 11:55
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 没啥
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 过年嘛
<Inode_LF> 过年啦，主席要大扫除？
<Inode_LF> roylez 过年主席要大扫除？
<Inode_LF> 为什么feodra的中文频道就是火不起来呢
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 必须的
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 因为用fedora的人在家用windows
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooo
<Inode_LF> roylez 不是这样吧
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 想在家里用fedora是很不现实的
<Inode_LF> 求娟助一台fedora系统的本本
<Inode_LF> roylez 那你的意思是说在家用ubuntu的就现实了，郁闷，两个有神马区别嘛
<roylez_> 连区别都还感受不出来，你还没入门呢
<cnhezhong> 都一样的让人没玩的意愿
<cnhezhong> 最起码在linux下没那么多的诱惑让个人安逸 哎 也就是黑白棋了
<roylez_> ChanServ: http://imgur.com/xN2Ud
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Pirates ye be warned. - Imgur
<cfy> roylez_: 渣cm
<roylez_> cfy: 找ban？
<ofan> jyf没在？
<cfy> roylez_: 渣cm
<Inode_LF> roylez 也许，但我感觉还是用ubuntu用谁诸多不便，可能是我没入门吧
<roylez_> cfy: 果然呢
<roylez_> cfy: 别出去啊
<ofan> 我擦
<ofan> cfy: 怎么还在？
<Inode_LF> cfy: 怎么回事，
<ofan> cfy: 能看到我说话么
<roylez_> ofan: 出去就回不来了
<ofan> roylez_: 那名字怎么还在
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 求助:linux deepin使用火狐浏览器全屏看电影有时会假死！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361510 linux deepin使用火狐浏览器全屏看电影有时会假死！不用浏览器或者用opera好象就没这个问题。不过opera不能正常登录华为网盘！提示初始化失败！ 假死后我的解决办法是切换到命令行然后登陆，输入ps -e …
<roylez_> ofan: 当然还在啊，没踢
<Inode_LF> roylez +b是禁言？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 其实和可以记出来，因为 n 的数码和是 O(log n)
<roylez_> Inode_LF: 禁止加入频道
<Inode_LF> roylez 你太多损了
<roylez_> cfy: 说句话嘛
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 想到一个笨办法
<cfy> roylez_: 渣cm
<roylez_> cfy: 再说句话嘛
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/j8NLK
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y I wish someone had told me this sooner. - Imgur
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 状态 (S, i, j) 表示前 i 位, 数码和为 j, 分离出前 i 位 mod S 后是 k.
 * Inode_LF 不敢寂寞，晒晒 开通了msn jingwen51@gmail.com
<roylez_> ofan: http://i.imgur.com/LBDxq.jpg
<ofan> 奶猴
<Inode_LF> roylez 你禁加也不是办法，人家大不了换个名字就进来了
<Inode_LF> roylez 哈哈
<ofan> Inode_LF: ban的是整个用户
<roylez_> Inode_LF: irssi自动加通配的
<ofan> roylez_: 应该把所有ip都ban了
 * Inode_LF 为cfy默默哀悼
<MaskRay_> 发生什么事了
<ofan> MaskRay_: cfy 被ban了，留了具尸体在这
<Inode_LF> roylez 到了时剩你一个孤鬼，抗议
<MaskRay_> ofan: 为什么被ban
<Inode_LF> 、
<ofan> MaskRay_: 因为(吡..........)
<Inode_LF> cfy feodra-zh欢迎你
<ofan> MaskRay_: 然后(吡..........)
<ofan> MaskRay_: 最后(吡..........)
<MaskRay_> ofan: pm
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 是不是够了？昨天晚上想了，没记录下来，现在一下子不敢确定，还在考虑其他问题。
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 怎么求差？
<ofan> http://html5please.us/
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y HTML5 Please - Use the new and shiny responsibly
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 差肯定是一段的min和前一段的max的差吧？
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 不记录整个前缀怎么求差
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 状态相等的数码等效吧？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 哦，不对
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 我昨天想到的好像是再做一个able数组
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Inode_LF> [ub]: 机器人
<[ub]> Inode_LF, 响应。  ㍤ 
<Inode_LF> [ub]: 能把你逛论坛的代码给我吗
<roylez_> ofan: http://i.imgur.com/eiuep.jpg
<ofan> roylez_: 我一般都坐在watching porn的位置...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: able S S' i j k k' 表示是否存在 i 位数，数码和为 j, mod S 为 k, mod S' 为 k'
<roylez_> ofan: http://i.imgur.com/8VPMP.jpg
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: ?
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/2059184
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ ti: 9GAG - Just Google...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 算了，以后我考虑清楚再说。
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: S' 是什么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 只是检查两个状态是否可能是同一个前缀
<cfy> ofan: 蓝红黄蓝绿红
<ofan> cfy: 复活了？
<cfy> ofan: 午睡去
<Ml_hoo> 大家新年快乐啊
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<kiss990a> 请问，gnome3如何把置顶的 “活动”窗口 拉到左侧？
<namoamitabuddha> 扔掉 g3
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新期间断电,重启进不去系统了.何解? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361514 更新期间断电,重启之后能看到grub,在grub中选中回车之后,能看见ubuntu的logo.然后就花屏了... 可以进recovery mode,进了root,dpkg显示可能有问题,但是dpkg --configuration -a之后,显示是在read-only mode... 然后我就不知道怎么搞了... 求解 统 …
<LOL_> 外面真的好冷
<LOL_> 除了gmail还有支持imap idle的吗?
<LOL_> push mail用不起，只能使用imap idle了
<namoamitabuddha> imap idle?
<LOL_> 嗯，难道我打错了?
 * MaskRay_ 推荐 EasyMotion
<LOL_> 网上说现在好像只有gmail支持imap idle，不知别的邮箱支持不
<LOL_> qq那个邮箱貌似不支持，我测试过了
<gjp> cfy: 用过BSD吗？
<gjp> cfy: 我在gentoo上遇到了不少麻烦。。。。。
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 用了iPad的字体，大家觉得怎么样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361518 前天把iPad2越狱了，昨天把它自带的字体全部拷出来，现在放在Kubuntu下试试。我的感觉是还是一如既往地有点模糊，但是字体比较黑，偏小，易读。如果有人需要的话我可以把字体发给他。忘了说了，这次用的是STHeiti-Medium. …
<MaskRay_> gjp: 确保还有可用的 主分区，freebsd pcbsd openbsd 没法装在 logical partition
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 对了，你用fdisk?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 是否是GNU的
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: util-linux 的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 是不是 GNU 的支持 GPT?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: gparted
<cfy> 但是win7不支持被装在GPT上。所以,还是别用
<MaskRay_> parted好危险，直接操作的……不像fdisk要w了才实际执行
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: libparted 支持 GPT 是吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: cfy p   gnu-fdisk                             - Linux fdisk replacement based on libparted
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 不理解 (>>=)
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 我也不理解那些性质，lazy什么的
<cfy> 买个9芯的电池不错。可是，电脑用了就太重了，
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 打算下学期再看看 Monad 啥的，现在就学了一点点 Haskell。lazy 的本质就是字串替换是吧？
<cfy> 这个，太便宜了把。。。
<cfy> 9芯，183yuan...
<MaskRay_> namoamitabuddha: 什么是 字串替换 ？
<cfy> MaskRay_: 有/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/这个么？
<MaskRay_> cfy: 在用台式，没
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦。
<cfy> 谁在用笔记本？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 没
<MaskRay_> 我的就1个多小时
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 笔电
<namoamitabuddha> 我的就1刻多钟
<MaskRay_> 还是powersave
<cfy> 你们觉得我买个杂牌9芯电池怎么样？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我记得现在有一个新的目录
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥新目录？
<MaskRay_> /sys 下的？
<cfy> 9芯的重300g...
<cfy> 我有点纠结。。。
<cfy> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13536531050&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dthinkpad%2Bx%2B200%2B9%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63%26p4p_str%3Dfirstpage_pushleft%253D0%2526lo1%253D0%2526lo2%253D0%2526nt%253D1%26sort%3Dsale-desc&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1327390441_4z3_2018203181
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y IBM Thinkpad X200原装电池 X201 X201I X200S笔记本电池 9芯 0次-淘宝网
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在找
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 对
<gjp> cfy: 还是openrc舒服。。。。。
<cfy> gjp: 呵呵
<MaskRay_> 好贵。我电源线随本的
<MaskRay_> gjp: bsd?
<gjp> cfy: 虽然systemd可以让我这台破本21秒启动，但总有发虚的感觉
<namoamitabuddha> 我也一直ac
<MaskRay_> gjp: 默认装的配置文件都放 /usr/local/etc/* 不舒服
<namoamitabuddha> systemd
<namoamitabuddha> archlinux 现在是用这?
<felixonmars> 默认不是
<gjp> MaskRay_: 我还没开始用bsd,因为gentoo有一点麻烦，所以才想转，
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox9播不了CRI english. http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361520 前几天看我妈学英语的时候找到一个又有声音又配有文字的网页 http://english.cri.cn/7046/2012/01/21/167s677410.htm 今天在ubuntu里一试居然播不出来。看了“附加组件管理器”里有 windows media player 的插件啊。 之后用chrome播－－－播出来了。 不甘心让 ff …
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 转 debian
<Kandu> cfy: 183 元的9芯電池.. 買個試試，可能不用樂樂踢，你的屁股就要開花了
<cfy> Kandu: 这么不稳定啊
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: debian不支持我的显卡。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: gentoo 支持的?
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 支持
<MaskRay_> gjp: 太神奇了……
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 是因为内核新？
<MaskRay_> gentoo 的默认内核居然没让人失望。。
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 不知为何，debian系都不支持
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 啥 显卡
<MaskRay_> gjp: 啥麻烦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给个台湾的 irc
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给个台湾的 irc 服务器
<gjp> MaskRay_: onscripter不能正常工作
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 我怀疑 bsd 也不能胜任。bsd 的硬件兼容性。
<MaskRay_> gjp: 错误信息？
<gjp> MaskRay_: 没有。。。。
<gjp> MaskRay_: 直接卡死
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 报 bug
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 软件维护者已经不干了，有好几年了
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 话说你啥显卡
<nickme> 大家新年好！
<Inode_LF_> 喂
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME
<nickme> “File Block missing size, assuming 8192” 是什么意思？怎么解决，谢谢！
<nickme> 大家新年好！
<nickme> “File Block missing size, assuming 8192” 是什么意思？怎么解决，谢谢！
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 话说这个毛病ubuntu连续5个版本都未能解决
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: debian也一样
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 花屏？
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 不是，系统只能在fallback模式下启动X
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 正常启动是不是就不能启动Xorg?
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • This sound device does not have any capture controls.咋回事 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361521 电脑音箱即使不播放声音，也会滋滋响，有杂音，像电声 输入命令：alsamixer 出现的如图， Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 frankleng — 2012-01-24 15:50
<nickme> “File Block missing size, assuming 8192” 是什么意思？怎么解决，谢谢！
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 是的，那样的话系统直接死机
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: Debian 你是用 Debian Squeeze?
<nickme> “File Block missing size, assuming 8192” 是什么意思？怎么解决，谢谢！
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 是从官网下的livecd
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: Debian 你是用 LiveCD 安装的？
<MaskRay_> gjp: 虚拟机在windows下跑吧……
<nickme> 直译是“文件块大小错误，假定是8192"
<nickme> 我是虚拟机
<gjp> MaskRay_: ？
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: Debian 一般都是用安装盘安装的吧
<nickme> 不管它也可以，只是不知道是神马东东。
<namoamitabuddha> nickme: 你在干啥
<MaskRay_> gjp: 咋为了游戏就换系统
<nickme> 没人回答，走了。
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 这个我不清楚，我的系统不能使用光驱启动，不能使用USB启动。。。
<nickme> 我在仿真，文件太大了就出现这个错误。
<namoamitabuddha> nickme: 啥？
<gjp> MaskRay_: 哎。。。。那是我唯一玩的游戏。。。。。
<gjp> MaskRay_: 从Windows到Ubuntu，再到fedora，再到archlinux。。。。
<nickme> 数据文件太大了，就出现”File Block missing size, assuming 8192”
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: debian 有硬盘安装，一般都不用 LiveCD的
<gjp> MaskRay_: 算了，我成功了，我把所有的lib都内连到了主执行文件中，使用的是作者提供的lib版本，总算成功了
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 除了qq和irc，大家还用什么聊天工具啊?
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 其实，我已经不太想换系统了，谢谢你。。。。
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 我成功使原来的工具正常工作了
<MaskRay_> gjp: 怎么把lib内联到elf?
<roylez_> MaskRay_: 改编译参数
<gjp> MaskRay_: 把lib都编译为*.a，再连接
<MaskRay_> roylez_: 我以为是在有 .so 的情况下，把 .so 的代码提取出来弄到 elf
<gjp> MaskRay_: 理论可行，
<MaskRay_> gjp: 怎么编译成 .a
<roylez_> MaskRay_: 没见过这么干的
<gjp> MaskRay_: static参数
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 给 submit@bugs.debian.org 发 email 报 bug
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 这个bug在launchpad已经有将近100个报告了
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: launchpad 是 ubuntu 的
<gjp> MaskRay_: 其实就是编译为*.o，再使用ar来封包
<MaskRay_> gjp: 你怎么改 Makefile.Linux 的
<gjp> MaskRay_: 从作者官网下到的是使用autotools的
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 你那个显卡让我想起我那台 Intel 82845G 显卡
<gjp> MaskRay_: 那个Makefile.Linux就是杯具
<fvw> 问个问题 speedbar 能支持 js吗?
<roylez_> cfy: http://color.method.ac/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Color — Method of Action
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 也是杯具？
<Kandu> gjp: .so 就是個 .o
<Kandu> gjp: .a 是多個 .o 的打包
<gjp> Kandu: 但是使用了PIC
<gjp> Kandu: 这倒是
<Kandu> gjp: 不用編譯成 .a 直接 gcc 源碼 /usr/lib/libabcd.so -o目標就 ok 了 XD
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 恩，搞了很久。是刚开始接触 Ubuntu 的时间段，啥都不懂，上网搜很多东西，还升内核、升Xorg啥的。
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 用了一段时间后，屏幕自动一闪一闪的，键盘全部死锁。
<gjp> Kandu: 那个其实也是动态链接的，可以使用ldd看到，而且新版lib有bug,老版才可以运行
<MaskRay_> Kandu: 这样就可以制作不需要.so的elf了？
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 那台机子现在正好闲置着，改天打算拿 Debian Squeeze 装上然后看看，如果还是搞不定去报 bug
<gjp> MaskRay_: 别听他的，用ldd看看就知道了
<Kandu> gjp: 哦，那我錯了
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 你可以试试gentoo
<Kandu> gjp: 怎麼把 shared object 轉成 static object 呢?
<gjp> Kandu: 其实理论上PIC与*.o有很多相似的地方，但我也不知道怎么做
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 无线 有可能导致 死锁
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: resiub
<MaskRay_> Kandu: 不行
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 换发行版不是办法。最近交了几个 bug。Debian 方面处理的多的。
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: gentoo 配置起来比较麻烦，而且一直要编译。如果很长时间没用电脑搞 emerge 比较累的。现在更追求稳定可用。
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 是reisub吧
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: debian 稳定 testing软件新
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: en
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 嗯，我錯了
<namoamitabuddha> 不用 testing
<[ub]> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu的速度确实比gnome-ubuntu快很多，不过过程也比较曲折 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361523 装完第一次重启就是白屏。 马上启动到单用户模式，卸载显卡驱动，再安装lubuntu-desktop。 重启变成了顶端一个“白条”。 难道没办法了 ，开始下载kubuntu，一边下一边逛论坛。 准备再最后看一次lubuntu …
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 其实突然想起，你可以试试fedora14,我的显卡在那个系统上正常工作
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 那电脑已经不用了。你提醒了我要去报 bug
<jiero> 额。google 都打不开，irc竟然连上了1.
<gjp> jiero: google打不开很正常
<jiero> gjp: 。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 6.5.....
<cfy> roylez_: 你多少？
<roylez_> cfy: 没做完就懒得弄了，好多perfect
<cfy> roylez_: 切
<cfy> 6 8 10 4 8 3
<cfy> roylez_: jfs好不好
<cfy> happyaron: 貌似主席在用testing
<happyaron> cfy: 你懂得。
<happyaron> cfy: 我说过的
<cfy> happyaron: 我不懂。等你开骂呢
<happyaron> cfy: 我怕踢
<cfy> happyaron: 你是op。怕啥。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 先对 主席 解除武装
<happyaron> cfy: 你解除吧
<cfy> happyaron: @_@
<cfy> happyaron: 不是这种。。。
<iGoogle> 谁+q了。nnnd
<iGoogle> happyaron: 是你不
<alvin_rxg> 我剛來，我不知道
<happyaron> iGoogle: 不是，我现在没空捉迷藏
<iGoogle> roylez_: 在家玩？
<cfy> <alvin_rxg> 我剛來，我不知道
<iGoogle> cfy: momo
<gjp> 我被恶心到了，CaO在20摄氏度时的溶解度是多少
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我看见说 bpo 的 bug 不能交到 BTS
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 发到 debian-backports@lists.debian.org
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 格式一样么？
<alvin_rxg> bts 是啥？
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 就是写封邮件，不需要格式。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: Debian Bug Tracking System
<alvin_rxg> 哦~
 * jiero 想要吃木头烤的pizza
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 不需要是 reportbug 的导出文件？
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 不需要
<roylez_> iGoogle: 哇
<roylez_> iGoogle: 兽猩来了
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 啥 C a O
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求救贴：ubuntu 11.10安装过程报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361525 新建分区的时候会提示： Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/sda1--Device or resource busy.This means Linux won't know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot -- so you shouldn't mount it or use it in any way before rebooting. 这时已经不能 …
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 氧化钙。。。。
<jiero> gjp: 强氧化物？
<jiero> roylez 不越狱 Kindle 就换字体了，实验，看看会成功吗。
<jiero> roylez 换 Ubuntu Mono 字体。
<happyaron> jiero: 会成功，但是不如默认的好看
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。默认的很好吗？我不知道哦。我一直用 condensed
<happyaron> jiero: 默认不错
<jiero> happyaron: 变更失败了。
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮你使用 gnome shell 作为主要桌面吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 目前还是gnome-panel
<jiero> happyaron:  如果是，看看 这个样有意义吗。 http://imgur.com/ZVKUz
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<happyaron> jiero: 说不好啊
<happyaron> csslayer: 欢迎层同学
<jiero>  css layer...
<jiero> 不妨酷一点变 cs3layer
<jiero> csslayer: 变 cs3layer吧
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu11.10下安装matlab r14报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361526 下载的iso共三个Matlab_R14_Mac.Linux.Unix_CD1.iso 和cd2,cd3 依照此帖进行安装 viewtopic.php?f=86&t=36033 在/下执行 $sudo /mnt/cdrom1/install 时报错 slim@Slim-E420:/$ sudo mnt/cdrom/install mnt/cdrom/install: 734: /lib64/: not found cp: cannot stat `/mnt/cdrom/update/bin/glnxa64/*': No suc …
 * ghosTM55 围观
<jiero> ghosTM55:  ghosTM55 ？还是你。。。
<ghosTM55> jiero: ???
<jiero> ghosTM55: 除了拜年就是围观。。
<ghosTM55> 有什么问题
<jiero> ghosTM55: 不高兴你不说话、
<ghosTM55> 为什么我不说话你会不高兴
<jiero> ghosTM55: 恩。应该说说话会比较高兴。
<jiero> ghosTM55: 注意到不说有些不高兴。
<ghosTM55> .................
<ghosTM55> haha
 * jiero 灌水irc
 * jiero 吃饭去了
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 用开源软件打造图片处理中心 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361528 经常拍照片，经常需要用电脑管理和处理照片。在这个帖子里总结一下Linux下常用的，好用的图像软件。以及如何配置和使用等等方面的内容。可能是个挺长时间的事，慢慢更新，慢慢写。 统计信息: 发表于 由 懒蜗牛Gent …
<Inode_LF> 有谁知道如何登陆深圳的鹏云系统，？？？？？？？？？
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=361383&start=15 zhan 看好帅的效果。
<[ub]> iGoogle ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - latex 也快万能了
<iGoogle> roylez: 在家好玩不。
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy你在啊
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不好玩，好吃好喝
<iGoogle> 这话，有人养你一样。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 爹妈养...
<iGoogle> 你该送一堆东西回去吧。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 没。带嘴回来吃
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你抠门。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 是啊，穷闹的
<iGoogle> 你还说穷。
<Patrick_DJ> 有人在没?
<zerta_D> 有
<Patrick_DJ> 谢谢， 第一次用pidgin上irc， 一来就没看到人说话.
<lainme> Patrick_DJ: 你打个test就有人说话了
<Patrick_DJ> test
<[ub]> Patrick_DJ, .. ..  ㍪ 
<Inode_LF> test
 * MaskRay_ meow
<Patrick_DJ> lainme: 真的啊！
<Patrick_DJ> lainme: 谢谢. :)
<hoxily> Patrick_DJ, hi,我见过你的nick
<Patrick_DJ> hoxily: 我来了3个多月了. :D
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay_: 用 dhcpcd 还是 dhclient
<Patrick_1J> 好安静啊...
<sk_> 问个问题，现在哪里还能下载到ubuntu9.04的deb包？
<roylez_> sk_: 已经不支持了吧
<sk_> 是，就是因为不支持了才问的呀。。。。
<sk_> 郁闷着呢
<iGoogle> 904又不是LTS
<iGoogle> 用1004吧
<iGoogle> 1204现在也很爽了
<sk_> igoogle,不解决问题阿，我现在就一个 904，要用vpn做点工作，需要装个软件
<iGoogle> 自己编译。
<iGoogle> 安装 build-essential
<sk_> 谢谢，解决了。
<cfy_opera> MaskRay_: Kandu: http://myrevery.com/Google/ 这个不错
<[ub]> cfy_opera ⇪ ti: 谷歌复原
<cfy_opera> MaskRay_: 为了登陆后，再进入频道，我准备试用emacs24 :D
<happyaron> 谁用thunderbird
<happyaron> 这软件怎么疯了。
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 本来就可能进入频道。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 我擦，没法用。。。。乱码的。。
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 我一直登陆。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 我说登陆后，再进频道
<roylez_> cfy_opera: 你也仆街了？
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 不就是加上 cloak 再进吗？
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 你试试
<cfy_opera> roylez: 啥？
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 可以 我一直这样 登录的。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 你试试。。。。
<jiero> firefox 强大的 stop script 功能是什么？
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 我不信。。。。
<roylez_> cfy_opera: 偶仆啦
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 我擦 我这就是这样登陆的。
<happyaron> cfy_opera: 我一直就登录后再进
<cfy_opera> roylez_: 主席你不能说国语么
<jiero> 一旦其他程序使用，firefox就自以为是的当成自己的问题然后把系统拖垮。。。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: ...算了，我看看你的配置。。。。
<happyaron> cfy_opera: 发送 identify 之后等待一笑会儿就ok了
<happyaron> 一小会儿
<cfy_opera> happyaron: 嗯，但是原生emacs的erc的erc-auto貌似没这个功能。在5.2版本
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 求配置。
<happyaron> cfy_opera: 弱爆了
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114684  网上粘的一个宏，这样刚好。 M-x erc-fnode 直接就登陆了 freenode 了
<cfy_opera> happyaron: vcs上已经修复了。。。
<happyaron> cfy_opera: 那就不弱了。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 求。测试
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 我一直这样登陆的。测个毛啊。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 应该有个delay的。。。。
<cfy_opera> pocoyo: 。。。。
<cfy_opera> happyaron: 求op
<pocoyo> cfy_opera: 我原来也以为 delay 谁知道这个直接就完成了。我也没法啊。
<cfy_opera> roylez_: 主席，求op
<pocoyo> (setq erc-autojoin-channels-alist      '(	("freenode.net" "#ubuntu-cn")	("freenode.net" "#emacs")))
<pocoyo>  
<cfy_opera> changing host...
<pocoyo> 还可以加上这个 登陆后 (添加cloak后) 就自动加入频道了。 不加就直接登陆了。
<cfy> 好像没差别。。。
<cfy_opera> happyaron: hi
<cfy_opera> happyaron: 好了。搞定咯
<cfy_opera> MaskRay_: 装个emacs-vcs
<cfy_opera> MaskRay_: (setq erc-autojoin-timing 'ident)
<cfy_opera> MaskRay_: 搞定
<jyfl987> cfy check我的代码了没
<cfy_opera> jyfl987: 没啊
<cfy> jyfl987: 我在用emacs24咯
<cfy> 重启试试
<jyfl987> cfy  check一下 现在发出的音是纯音了 比之前进步多了
<cfy> jyfl987: 最后一句话，再发便
<cfy> 遍
<jyfl987> jyfl987: cfy  check一下 现在发出的音是纯音了 比之前进步多了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。。url我忘了。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你先听下 然后改写下 不过这个版本还是有问题 我没加入振幅参数
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> cfy:  hg clone http://bitbucket.org/jyf1987/code
<[ub]> jyfl987,啥网址y jyf1987 / code / overview — Bitbucket
<cfy> jyfl987: 不错。比以前好多了
<cfy> jyfl987: 我进来的时候有没有changing host?
<jyfl987> cfy: 还少个振幅参数控制 不过你可以先改写这个到lisp
<cfy> jyfl987: :D
<jyfl987> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> happyaron: 你的那个是delay
<cfy> happyaron: erc可以等到验证好了，再进入。更高级哦
<cfy> jyfl987: 你的有changing host...比你之前加入频道的知道你ip
<jyfl987> cfy: 那是因为我自动加入频道的 那时候 还 没验证成功
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。我现在是成功了，才会加入频道。
<cfy> jyfl987: emacs24哦
<jyfl987> cfy: 我对这个无感觉 想弄个使用forth作内嵌环境的编辑器
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。
<LOL_> iGoogle: 小ee,你又带上帽子了， lol
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: tb 怎么了
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 最近刚用
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • gedit、software-center等秒退 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361530 gedit、software-center等一打开就闪退，audacious一打开首选项也是一样的状况。 系统是xubuntu 11.10，是不是gtk出什么问题了？昨天还都正常的 统计信息: 发表于 由 rapidflow — 2012-01-24 19:11
<AnThOnYhO> http://suifeng.me/notify_me_the_new_ttb_episode/
<[ub]> AnThOnYhO,啥网址y 宅男追生活大爆炸 | 疯言堂
<AnThOnYhO> 请大家指点
<LOL_> jiero: 裸（姐）也在呀，你那过年吗，
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是不是经常发现自己 IP 暴露==
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  也没有啦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ……
<jyfl987> cfy: 你在火星的ip被发现啦
<Cherrot> http://linuxdeepin.org 这谁的网站啊
<LOL_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<[ub]> LOL_, 2012-01-24 19:29:55 +0800
<fvw> hello all
<Cherrot> pulseaudio 服务竟然内存泄露
<MaskRay_> cfy: (describe-variable "erc-autojoin-timing") 没介绍。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 改写完成了没
<cfy> MaskRay_: 要新版的。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 虽然都是5.3，但是其实有差别的。旧版本的不行。貌似只能装emacs-vcs，直接解决
<happyaron> cfy: 你现在用啥系统？
<cfy> happyaron: gentoo
<happyaron> cfy: 折腾鬼，用debian stable实在耐不住性子了吧，lol
<cfy> happyaron: hehe
<fvw> debian testing hao
<happyaron> 我就不重复那段言论了。
<cfy> happyaron: 你可以出来了  -》 fvw
<happyaron> 自觉。
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • 新人求教关于GVIM配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361531 我完全按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=342932里说的 一步一步做的，现出现下面的几个问题 【【需要 gvim 7.3, 并且 +python, +netbeans_intg 特性, 并且在 .vimrc 中至少打开以下两个选项 代码: set nocp filetype plugin on】】 这里的.vimrc是什么东 …
<jyfl987> cfy: coding
<fvw> cfy: ?
<gjp> cfy: 你是怎么管理/usr/src下的内容的？
<gjp> cfy: 编译几次内核后，变得十分之大
<cfy> gjp: eselect kernel
<gjp> ？
<gjp> cfy: 那个是选择内核的吧？
<cfy> gjp: 手动删除吧
<cfy> fvw: happyaron 想骂你。但是忍住了
<gjp> cfy: 我的意思是不删内核，只清理无用的文件
<cfy> gjp: 都是无用的
<fvw> cfy: 哦
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 那我删一个吧。。。。话说make clean不行么？
<cfy> gjp: 如果你不需要再编译的话，全部删除都可以
<cfy> gjp: 应该只要保留一个config就行了
<cfy> gjp: 你有proc/config.gz么？
<gjp> cfy: 但我可能需要编译内核模块。。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 有
<cfy> gjp: 哦。那删除不用的内核就好
<gjp> cfy: 我只有两个内核。。。。。
<gjp> cfy: 我还想保证安全性
<gjp> cfy: 话说删除特定版本内核怎么做？
<cfy> gjp: ?我说编译啊。编译好的又不在/usr/src下面
<gjp> cfy: 但是如果编译内核模块，就需要/usr/src下的东西了
<cfy> gjp: 以前的内核只是救急用。。。
<cfy> gjp: 需要编译能力干啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 让他用gentoo
<cfy> happyaron: 本来就是gentoo啊
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 那继续纠结，我过会儿在来。。。
<gjp> cfy: 到也是
<gjp> cfy: 删除一个特定版本的内核源代码怎么做？
<cfy> gjp: 直接emerge --unmerge就行
<MaskRay_> gjp: 用 git 内核吧
<cfy> gjp: 但是这样只会删除源代码,中间编译的.o还是有
<gjp> cfy: 那么，不会把新版删除么？
<cfy> MaskRay_: gentoo sources不是有些patch么?这些不要了?
<Kandu> cfy: 早上說的那個，功能重複了。兩語言間接口不會那麼複雜，不用在 cpp 裡模擬 lua 的類型系統，壓入彈出解析 table 類型的。若真要用到那個，只能說接口的設計有問題了
<cfy> gjp: 有多个版本的呀
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 我不准备学习lua了...我直接cl就得了...
<fvw> cfy: 呵呵
<MaskRay_> gjp: 删除 /lib/modules/`uname -r`   /boot/{System.map-,config-,vmlinuz-}`uname -r`
<gjp> cfy: 可以用 "=gentoo-sources-3.0.6"吗？
<cfy> fvw: haha
<cfy> gjp: 随便吧,然后mask一下高版本的
<Kandu> cfy: 不過蛋疼的時候這個類型模擬蠻好玩的，可以自己套自己無限套
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.
<gjp> cfy: 试了，可以
<MaskRay_> cfy: 没发现有什么特别作用
<cfy> MaskRay_: 什么?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，你會的語言實在太多了
<cfy> Kandu: 其实,没你多
<MaskRay_> cfy: 每次解压缩 gentoo-sources 伤硬盘，而且还不能利用之前编译生成的中间文件
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦.我ccache只用在gentoo-sources上面,我mask掉了高版本.这次装了3.1.6
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我以前用的3.1.2竟然没有了..
<MaskRay_> echo 'sys-kernel/*' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
<MaskRay_> cfy: git省心..
<gjp> cfy: 一套内核源代码2G大。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 没有之后,我解除mask,然后.emerge -auvDN world,竟然没有检测到..
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • firefox支持QQ空间背景音乐了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361533 好久没上QQ空间，今天上空间竟然听到了背景音乐 不知道是QQ支持firefox了还是firefox支持QQ了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luke Croft — 2012-01-24 20:05
<MaskRay_> gjp: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<MaskRay_> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay_: 就是你看下eix gentoo-sources
<gjp> MaskRay_: 。。。。。。我平时不升级内核。。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 没有3.1.2的.然后.被去掉了...
<gjp> MaskRay_: 一点点的损伤我并不在意
<cfy> MaskRay_: 比如,我装了a-1.0,然后mask掉>a-1.0,很久以后我发现没有a-1.0这个ebuild了...有a-2.0,于是我解除mask,想装a-2.0.解除后运行emerge -auvDN world,没有任何更新
<stlifey> 我想问个问题。。比如我同学买了一台平板，但是国内的公司没有按规定放出源代码，我们能通过什么手段让他把东西吐出来
<cfy> stlifey: 写信,给他们,告诉他们这样违反法律.
<L-----D> stlifey, android？
<L-----D> 没听说什么平板一定要求厂商开源
<cfy> stlifey: 你确定他们修改了内核?
<MaskRay_> cfy: 一个都没状。。
<stlifey> cfy: Linux内核，并没有要求他们公开其他的，毕竟是GPL协议，肯定是修改过的吧
<cfy> MaskRay_: 这属于没有装的状态?
<stlifey> L-----D: 是安卓的
<MaskRay_> cfy: 我都没装
<cfy> stlifey: 那你就写信试试嘛
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我说我那个情况
<L-----D> stlifey, android没有这种要求
<stlifey> L-----D: 内核是GPL协议吧
<L-----D> 事实上google自己都一直在违反协议
<gjp> cfy: 直接emerge gentoo-sources就OK了吧
<stlifey> 上层才是apache协议
<MaskRay_> cfy: 什么情况？
<L-----D> 靠着说延后公布代码
<cfy> gjp: 那是我知道啊.为啥不能通过world呢?
<L-----D> 一直在违约
<cfy> gjp: 就因为没有了么?
<cfy> MaskRay_: 比如,我装了a-1.0,然后mask掉>a-1.0,很久以后我发现没有a-1.0这个ebuild了.但是有a-2.0,于是我解除mask,想装a-2.0.解除后运行emerge -auvDN world,没有任何更新
<stlifey> L-----D: 是吧。
<gjp> cfy: 我也碰到过，好像就是有这么个bug
<L-----D> stlifey, google tv到现在都没开源
<cfy> gjp: 哦.
<L-----D> stlifey, 所谓稍后公布代码 根本就是个bug
<cfy> 重新编译所有包怎么写?
<MaskRay_> cfy: 应该不会吧 /var/db/pkg 都有记录的，eix应该会显示，带个问号
<cfy> avDN?
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不知道
<MaskRay_> -D
<MaskRay_> cfy: 你是不是要取暖。。
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哈哈.
<stlifey> L-----D: 但是他也是apache协议这个应该不违法吧，毕竟不是GPL病毒，之前的3.X也没有开源，安卓基本用不到我们Linux从上面常用的工具链
<cfy> MaskRay_: 用了-avD world行,-avDN world就没有任何包了
<L-----D> stlifey, 现在3.x开源了
<L-----D> stlifey, 本质上说你如果是Open Handset Alliance  其实不受开源的限制
<stlifey> L-----D: 是的，但是没有tag，都混在4.0的分支上了
<L-----D> 因为你的项目不是基于那个aosp
<stlifey> L-----D: 嗯。我用摩托的手机，看见他有些内核模块是GPL/BSD双协议。。
<L-----D> stlifey, sdk上有了3.x~ 我不确信aosp项目里有没有tag
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 很奇怪的内存占用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361534 各位用gnome shell的有没有遇到这种情况啊，就是机子开着开着愈来愈卡，内存占用很高，firefox更是卡的要死。然后logout再login一次一切恢复正常，这之前ps aux也看不到有什么活动的程序，就shell占用了200+MB而已，然而用gnome classal with on effect却挂一两天都 …
<stlifey> L-----D: 我看过了，有些有，有些没有，非常混乱，但是即使有CM和其他开发组也是对ICS有兴趣而已
<L-----D> stlifey, 显然啊 因为3.x肯定要过渡去4.x
<MaskRay_> cfy: 其实，我没用过-N..
<cfy> MaskRay_: 额...
<cfy> MaskRay_: 这个,用于改变了USE.
<snugglecat> 还是用 普通手机的路过
<whsailing> 手机啊，现在用砖头Ｎ９００了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 介绍个台湾的irc
<cfy> snugglecat: 我觉得还是养条狗好
<snugglecat> 不喜欢狗。
<snugglecat> 虽然有一个养了十多年的， 且有感情的小狗
<cfy> snugglecat: 那你的狗会和猫玩么?
<snugglecat> 但对于狗和猫来说， 我喜欢猫
<snugglecat> 分开了
<cfy> snugglecat: 把狗送我吧
<snugglecat> 狗在我那
<linsux> 我喜欢2奶
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫呢?
<snugglecat> 给你也不要， 都老年了
<snugglecat> 不是
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫呢
<snugglecat> 我狗在我妈那
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<linsux> 反正都是养着的动物
<snugglecat> 打漏一个字
<cfy> linsux: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: 看到没
<snugglecat> 看到什么
<cfy> snugglecat: 你可以养个2奶
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> cfy, 你先给我个一奶
<cfy> snugglecat: ...
<jiero> cfy: 2个，是1人？
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 。。。你贱c
<jiero> cfy:除了daishu不会说别的
<snugglecat> oec ← 男性diy (左手)
<cfy> jiero: ......
<cfy> jiero: 啥2个,1人?
<snugglecat> 这个是什马意思
<jiero> 算了。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<cfy> jiero: daishu...........
<jiero> whsailing  N900很是砖啊，不一会没电
<jiero> cfy:  不稀饭你了
<cfy> jiero: 额
<snugglecat> knownbad, 介绍个台湾的irc
<whsailing> jiero：没关系，我的电池还很坚持十多个小时，将它当成ＭＩＤ来用
<zerta_D> 还有人用N900啊？
<cfy> jiero: 你那边会下雪么?
<whsailing> 玩maemo不错吗
<jyfl987> 。[1]9月8日，当联盟会员在温哥华大会堂听了种族主义者激动的演说后包围唐人街，并爆发了暴动。约9 000人呼喊着具种族主义色彩的口号操向唐人街，人们任意破坏造成数以千元的损毁。暴徒之后到日本城肆意破坏，遭到居民拿着棍棒与玻璃瓶对抗，居民将他们打退。
<jyfl987> 华人太软弱哈
<cfy> .....
<zerta_D> 有人用N9没？
<whsailing> 穷人，用不起Ｎ９
<cfy> zhan: ** There is a new configure option --with-wide-int.
<zerta_D> N9也不算太贵吧
<zerta_D> 水货3000多一点。
<cfy> zhan: emacs24,在32位上用64的位的integer
<zerta_D> 在诺基亚专卖店里，卖3999。
<zerta_D> 水货最多3200
<whsailing> 对于上Ｋ的手机，我等穷人只有看的份
<zerta_D> 你学生？
<whsailing> year
<whsailing> 你看Ｎ９００多好玩啊，原生态的linux
<zerta_D> 那就不奇怪了。
<linsux> 诺基亚不是放弃linux手机了吗
<zerta_D> N9也是原生态的linux。我打算过几天入手
<whsailing> 正在将它当成modem来上网呢
<whsailing> 喔，不过不态喜欢Ｎ９，还是有个全键盘的好，打字方便，尤其是五笔
<jiero> cfy: 不。。。我这里下雨
<cfy> jiero: ..
<jiero> whsailing: 开了 extra-devel 后不行了。
<zerta_D> 有N950。可惜不对外发售。
<jiero> zerta_D: 见过一台。
<jiero> zerta_D: 离我20cm
<zerta_D> 你拿在手上把玩了吗？
<jiero> zerta_D: 没，是另一个人的。
<jiero> zerta_D: 他把N950和N900用一个包出2个袋放一起。
<whsailing> jiero：为什么不行？？
<jiero> whsailing: 电池很快就没了。
<zerta_D> jiero: 羡慕有N950的
<whsailing> 这样啊，电池真是个问题，我有两块电池，一块还行，一块一开个程序卡住就自动关机了
<cfy> MaskRay_: 额,忘了你不用emacs了...汗....
<MaskRay_> cfy: 还用的， 24在我这里有问题：Error: Forgot to expand macro eieio-object-p
<cfy> MaskRay_: 是不是你自己的弄得el?
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我也有个ascii.el用不了
<MaskRay_> cfy: cedet里的eieio
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦?我这里是有个 make-local-hook函数被废弃了...
<MaskRay_> cfy: vim神器EasyMotion
<cfy> MaskRay_: ...
<MaskRay_> cfy: 按 <Leader><Leader>w，用a-zA-Z标记光标后的所有单词，按字母跳转到相应单词
<MaskRay_> cfy: 跳转单词极为方便
<cfy> MaskRay_: 哦.
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦...
<cfy> pocoyo: 真的呀.你真的是先验证,再进来的.
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么搞的...
<pocoyo> cfy: 好用联？
<MaskRay_> cfy: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AceJump
<[ub]> MaskRay_ ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Ace Jump
<cfy> pocoyo: 算了,我已经用emacs24了.无所谓了
<MaskRay_> cfy: 神器 Ace Jump
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • http://html5slides.pageforest.com/ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361536 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-01-24 21:27
<cfy> MaskRay_: 我来试试
<lainme> [ub]: 你能从org.cn取么。。
<[ub]> lainme, 我喜欢与朋友聊天。  ㍭ 
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不错哈:D
<pocoyo> lainme:  [ub] 笨
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 24 可以先登陆再 进channel?
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯，erc的autojoin增强了
<pocoyo> cfy: 我倒是一直用 那个宏来的，你怎么配置的？
<pocoyo> MaskRay_: 不错。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你那个宏再给我看下
<cfy> pocoyo: 知道我github地址么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道。
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114684
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么用？
<cfy> pocoyo: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/commit/6d99e13871d96805d6119d7ecbe8576d61be2f47
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: Commit 6d99e13871d96805d6119d7ecbe8576d61be2f47 to chenfengyuan/dotfiles - GitHub
<pocoyo> cfy: 直接写在.emacs用。  (de-erc-connect erc-fnode "irc.freenode.net" 6666 "用户名" "密码")  然后 M-x  erc-fnode RET 就直接以 用户名 密码 登陆进去了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 那频道呢？
<pocoyo> cfy: (setq erc-autojoin-channels-alist      '(	("freenode.net" "#ubuntu-cn")	("freenode.net" "#emacs")))
<pocoyo>  
<cfy> pocoyo: 我很奇怪，为啥你是先登陆，再进频道的
<cfy> (defun erc-start ()(interactive)(erc :server "irc.freenode.net" :port 6667 :nick "cfy"))
<cfy>  
<pocoyo> cfy: 我也很奇怪啊。 不信你试试啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: (setq erc-autojoin-timing 'ident)
<pocoyo> cfy: 可能我 autojoin-channels-alist 是写在 .ercrc.el 里面的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我不试了，我要试的花，我就不装emacs24了
<cfy> MaskRay: 你这个是erc?
<pocoyo> cfy: 怎么我这24  没有这个变量？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是吧。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: laptop的irssi..
<cfy> MaskRay： 得改改，也有changing host
<pocoyo> 呃有。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<\b> emacs 上 irc ，这感觉就好像听说用 matlab 写编译器一样..
<lotcor`> .......
<lotcor`> irssi真的不好用
<MaskRay> cfy: 如果能指定 emacs 不同窗口的特征属性的话，我就用emacs，不用irssi
<lotcor`> xchat还可以
<lotcor`> irssi对gbk的昵称有法子吗？
<\b> lotcor`: 把 term 的编译改成 gbk
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我用ECONF-EDITER～把PANEL改成ALL了也还是在任务栏不显示啊 ！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361538 。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hl717 — 2012-01-24 21:46
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道。。。
<lotcor`> 没用的
<lotcor`> \b你显然没用过
<cfy> \b: - -!
<\b> lotcor`: 我ssh上其它编码的 irssi，照样能用
<lotcor`> 昵称你试过？
<lotcor`> 你看我都没说其它的
<cfy> \b: matlab上写编译器，怎么样的感觉。没试过
<lotcor`> chat窗口肯定没有问题
<lotcor`> 什么编码都行
<\b> lotcor`: nick 只能用它的 lexer 规定的字符。
<lotcor`> 不是的
<lotcor`> 昵称也能弄对
<lotcor`> 但是chat窗口就不行了
<\b> 我读过 irc 协义两三遍了....
<\b> è®®
<lotcor`> 两个实现不一样
<lotcor`> 不统一
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是emacs舒服
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 估计得用hook 才能实现吧。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这个 ace mode 跟 firefox 的 Lol 插件类似 不错。
<wodesuck> irssi用得挺好的说
<MaskRay> pocoyo: lol插件是什么
<cfy> \b: 然后呢？
<\b> cfy: 神马然后?
<cfy> \b: 为啥erc用起来和xxxx一样
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 导航用的 把网页内部链接 按空格 以数学显示出来 ， 输入数学导航 比vim...的插件简单点
<\b> cfy: emacs 就一编辑器，你拿来做 ide 还说的过去（就像 matlab 除了数值运算，还能用来做控制一样），但拿来做其它事，有别的更好的工具
<cfy> \b: 我觉得你的比喻错了。。。
<\b> cfy: 打个比方就是用 matlab 写 compiler
<wodesuck> emacs其实是伪装成编辑器的系统
<MaskRay> \b: 不一样
<cfy> snugglecat: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjM5NzMzNjU2.html
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 僵硬的加菲 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫为啥不动了，最后
<NoIE> cfy: 您家的？
<cfy> NoIE: 当然不是
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • GCC编译后在终端不能显示中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361545 呃，直接上图 无标题.jpg 求解释，这是为什么？？ 先谢谢大家了 统计信息: 发表于 由 cookiedb — 2012-01-24 22:14
<wodesuck> 那猫是因为穿了衣服才动不了的
<NoIE> cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA3Mzc3ODQ0.html
<[ub]> NoIE,啥网址y 猫咪 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<NoIE> cfy: 我家的，用国产手机拍摄的。
<wodesuck> 那猫好可怜
<wodesuck> 被你这么蹂躏
<cfy> NoIE: 你家猫咪怎么了？
<zerta_D> 好可爱的猫咪啊～
<snugglecat> \b 和儿子去放完烟花回来
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥时侯生个儿子一起放烟花阿
<\b> snugglecat: 呵，其乐融融啊
<snugglecat> \b, 你啥时侯和儿子去放烟花阿
<\b> snugglecat: knownbad 生个儿子也和你一起放烟花？
<snugglecat> 女儿的就没这乐趣了
<snugglecat> .....
<\b> ....
<snugglecat> 也行
<snugglecat> 明天买个魔术蛋的，冲天炮
<snugglecat> 今天太晚去买了， 没啥好的
<snugglecat> NoIE, 冻僵了么
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么知道自己用的桌面是UNITY还是GNOME的啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361547 如题啦～～我的是UBUNTU11.10的 怎么才能知道呢 求高人帮忙，小弟谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 hl717 — 2012-01-24 22:34
<snugglecat> 我家是短毛的
<NoIE> snugglecat: 我家没那么冷。
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 北方的猫是不是长毛的
<snugglecat> 我这的猫长的很少见，都是短猫的
<knownbad> 我生不出来。
<knownbad> 上班去
<\b> snugglecat: 你帮 knownbad 生个吧
<snugglecat> 好吧
<\b> 居然又断网了
<cfy> 不过，网络不好的时候，确实不能用erc...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁有解数独的程序？
<cfy> 我
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有 cl的。你
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 多少时间出解？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 给出所有解还是一组解
<cfy> sodoku javascript solver 烂大街了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一组，几秒吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 好的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你又要干嘛？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 菜鸟表示很惊恐。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://room-365.com/bbs/data/attachment/forum/201201/20/1826516dvo66d33eeeso1f.gif
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 里面解数独？
<cfy> pocoyo: common lisp里面
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 擦，解起来好慢。。。
<pocoyo> 数独怎么玩？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这据称是最小提示数
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
 * cfy 尴尬。。。刚说完几秒。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 还是别用emacs解了。。
<pocoyo> 这玩意儿还真是够难的。
<cfy> pocoyo: haha
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你解，花了几秒？
<cpnangil> hello
<cpnangil> does anyone speak english as well as chinese here?
<[ub]> cpnangil, 好  ㍯ 
<cfy> 有很多吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我没解
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你说解不唯一？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .....
<zerta_D> cpnangil: why want to speak englisn?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我啥都没说
<cpnangil> I dont know chinese
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 要解多久？
<cpnangil> I need help from someone who understands chinese
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 解出一个。还在解
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 500s
<zerta_D> cpnangil: my English is pool
<cpnangil> I have some old chinese paintings and artwork
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 内线给你了
<cpnangil> and I wanted to know what they read
<\b> pool
<cfy> cpnangil: do you have pictures of these stuff?
<cpnangil> would you mind looking?
<cfy> cpnangil: no
<cpnangil> i can get some
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看见
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<cpnangil> cfy i can get pictures
<cfy> cpnangil: can you show them now?
<cpnangil> yes
<cpnangil> http://imgur.com/a/sVutL#0
<[ub]> cpnangil,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<cpnangil> here is the statues
<cpnangil> statue
<cpnangil> can you see it?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 9*9
<cfy> cpnangil: the char is too old,and is not easy to read
<cfy> cpnangil: i can't read it,sorry
<cpnangil> ok
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<cpnangil> i have some more things
<cpnangil> i will show you
<cpnangil> is this a statue of buddha btw?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 结果不对么？
<cpnangil> cfy did you see the stamp at the bottom?
<cfy> cpnangil: do you mean http://i.imgur.com/HEHNU.jpg ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在线搜索到一个版本解出来也是你这个
<cfy> cpnangil: it's not the character we are using now.maybe you should ask someone else
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 菜鸟，表示很惊恐
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这种你怎么搜的。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你怎么表示的？
<cfy> 我是(time (solve (string->sudoku-solve "...8.1..........435............7.8........1...2..3....6......75..34........2..6..")))
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不是，我 Google
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你怎么google搜的？啥关键字？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我洗漱去
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛。
<pocoyo> cfy: ？
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛，你的自动回复给我看看
<pocoyo> cfy: 什么自动回复？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我搜索到一个在线解sudoku的
<cfy> pocoyo: 你以前不是有自动回复的么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 哦。你说那个啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。我想看看。你还有么？
<cnhezhong> :-$
<pocoyo> cfy: 有啊。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 解了多久？
<cfy> pocoyo: 求
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114685
<pocoyo> cfy: 没什么用。
<cfy> pocoyo: 为啥？
<pocoyo> cfy: 有啥用？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他有2个工具，一个是统计解数的，他设置了时间卡，显示超时了
<cfy> pocoyo: 装13
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 另外一个是出一组解的，他根据某些规则去推理的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有解的，花了多久？
<pocoyo> cfy: 那你装。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道，他是让我 Next Step 按钮不断的点的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 貌似一下子就出解的样子
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那不错嘛
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.sudokuwiki.org/sudoku.htm
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Sudoku Solver by Andrew Stuart
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那应该是有某些布局什么的设置的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我的求解代码不是我写的。不知用的啥孙法
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我的求解代码不是我写的。不知用的啥算法
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 类似电脑象棋程序
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  哦。算了，不研究了。我睡觉去。既然能一步一步点，为啥不能求解呢？为啥需要人点呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是个教学网站，教人如何解数独
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<cpnangil> Here are the paintings
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/Sl9rL.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/vHk8g.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 数独文章：
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/aMCDi.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.math.ie/checker.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Gary McGuire's Minimum Sudoku Page, Sudoku Checker
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/9b6mx.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/0bVrj.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/0bVrj.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他证明这17个是最少保证唯一的
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/TRXin.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/TSSkV.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/neDS9.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/yMbGv.jpg
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/0D0q1.jpg
<cfy> cpnangil: what do you want?
<cpnangil> these are the paintings I have
<cpnangil> i want to know what it reads
<snugglecat> 猫儿子回来了， 出去一天一夜， 回来饿死了， 饭还没加热就拼命要吃
<cpnangil> if someone has the time to spare
<cpnangil> :)
<cfy> cpnangil: who write these?
<cpnangil> i dont know
<cpnangil> they are old
<cpnangil> my grandfather bought this 50 years ago in china
<cleamoon> 一个比较老的笔记本，没光驱，usb启动有显示但总是不成功，怎么重装呢？
<cpnangil> i dont know WHO wrote them or who painted or where they were purchased
<cfy> cpnangil: oh,there is a poem in http://i.imgur.com/TSSkV.jpg
<cpnangil> i was hoping you could spread some light
<cpnangil> thats a poem?
<cpnangil> is it a famous poem?
<cfy> cpnangil: i can read few,i will try if i can google it
<cfy> i don't know,it a lots of poems
<cpnangil> also the red signatures at the bottom, do they represent the artist?
<snugglecat> cpnangil, what's that
<cfy> cpnangil: yes,but i can't read it
<cfy> snugglecat: cpnangil: maybe i can translate a poem for you
<cpnangil> i have some beautiful paintings from china snugglecat
<cfy> snugglecat: http://i.imgur.com/TSSkV.jpg
<cpnangil> thank you cfy cfy
<cfy> snugglecat: 你能读懂么？
<cpnangil> cfy all of them came together
<cpnangil> all the paintings
<cpnangil> they cam together
<cpnangil> came
<snugglecat> i can't
<snugglecat> came?? 骆驼???
<cpnangil> i thinkk they are all made by the same person
<cpnangil> snugglecat look at the links I posted
<snugglecat> cfy, 翻译一下， 文物贩子么
<cpnangil> snugglecat do you see the links?
<cpnangil> scroll up
<cfy> snugglecat: 我怎么知道。。。
<snugglecat> i see that ， but i don't english.
<cpnangil> ok ok
<cpnangil> my grandfather told me its from Ming Dynasty
<snugglecat> cfy, 他说的是什么
<cpnangil> can it be that old?
<cfy> cpnangil: some one visit some place,draw them,and write a journal
<snugglecat> cfy, 他要我们鉴别那些画的真伪么
<zerta_D> snugglecat: 他大概是想找人鉴定下这些是否是真迹
<cfy> snugglecat: 他想知道说的啥
<cpnangil> so all these beautiful mountains cfy are depictions by a traveller?
<cfy> cpnangil: i think it's not a poem,just a jouranl
<zerta_D> 可惜，我们没人会文物鉴定。。
<cfy> zerta_D: 呵呵。
<cpnangil> cfy could it be really old like from Ming Dynasty?
<snugglecat> 哦
<cpnangil> judging from the text
<cfy> cpnangil: let me read the date
<snugglecat> Ming 是指明朝么
<cfy> snugglecat: 估计是
<cpnangil> cfy ok
<cpnangil> where is the date?
<snugglecat> 告诉他， 国内文物鉴定机构的地址
<cfy> snugglecat: 我都不知道。。。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<cfy> snugglecat: 他现在想知道，是啥时间的，从字上看
<cpnangil> the person who made this
<snugglecat> o
<cpnangil> he was also a painter and a writer ?
<cfy> snugglecat: 假设，是真的
<cfy> cpnangil: yes
<cpnangil> can you tell what his name is?
<snugglecat> cpnangil, you can't got the fact in here, i guess
<cleamoon> cpnangil, what's the link?
<cpnangil> snugglecat sorry?
<cpnangil> cpnangil there is like 10 links
<cpnangil> scroll up
<snugglecat> i think nobady know that, just i think
<cpnangil> cleamoon <cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/Sl9rL.jpg
<cpnangil> [17:23] * cleamoon (~cleamoon@c-94-255-248-130.cust.bredband2.com) has joined #ubuntu-cn
<cpnangil> [17:23] <cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/vHk8g.jpg
<cpnangil> [17:23] <namoamitabuddha> cfy: 数独文章：
<cpnangil> [17:23] <cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/aMCDi.jpg
<cpnangil> [17:24] <namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.math.ie/checker.html
<cpnangil> [17:24] <@[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Gary McGuire's Minimum Sudoku Page, Sudoku Checker
<[ub]> cpnangil:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<cfy> cpnangil: i can't read his name.we don't use this
<cfy> cpnangil: maybe you should join taiwan
<cpnangil> thanks :D
<cleamoon> cpnangil, what do you want to know?
<cfy> cpnangil: they are chinese
<snugglecat> cpnangil, http://en.wenwuchina.com/ try visit this web site
<[ub]> snugglecat,啥网址y WENWUCHINA
<cfy> cpnangil: but we don't use them for hundred years
<cfy> cpnangil: join #ubuntu-tw ,maybe they can help you
<cfy> happyaron: +C是啥？
<pocoyo> cfy: 操的意思。
<cfy> pocoyo: - -!
<cpnangil> ok thanks cfy
<cpnangil> i will ask them
<snugglecat> ......
<cpnangil> can you read this though http://i.imgur.com/Z3um6.jpg?
<cpnangil> oops
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/iQxK6.jpg
<cpnangil> this i mean
<cpnangil> is this readable?
<cfy> cpnangil: it's ming
<snugglecat> 估计他买了许多古董，怕被骗了
<cfy> ming dynasty
<cfy> snugglecat: 还是祖父买的。。。
<cpnangil> thats what it says on the gold statue?
<knownbad> 还真有人懂呢。
<snugglecat> 哦
<cfy> cpnangil: yes
<cpnangil> wow
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你啥时侯冒出来了
<leox_> 新人求罩
<cpnangil> does it just say that "Ming Dynsaty" or does it say more?
<knownbad> 哦，有写字。
<happyaron> cfy: block CTCP
 * snugglecat 罩住 leox_ 
<leox_> 有人用webos么?
<leox_> thank you
<knownbad> define用？
<foob> 多一门语言是好啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这里很奇怪阿， 早上是色情频道， 现在变成鉴宝频道
<cfy> cpnangil: it just say it is made in ming dysanty
<knownbad> snugglecat: 早就到公司。
<cfy> cpnangil: but it may not be true
<snugglecat> knownbad, 公司在你楼下???
<cfy> cpnangil: they may be fake
<knownbad> 世界是彩色的。
<cpnangil> cfy thanks :)
<knownbad> snugglecat: 有什么稀奇？
<cpnangil> I do not think its fake
<happyaron> cfy: 之前记得不是开了颜色吗？为啥现在禁掉了呢
<cpnangil> but i am not an expert
<snugglecat> :)
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道啊。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 求一个 台湾的 irc
<cfy> cpnangil: no,they are a lot of fake things in china!
<knownbad> cpnangil: counterfeiter is counting on you don't believe it's fake.
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不准。
<snugglecat> ....
<happyaron> cfy: 我再开会儿吧，如果有人不想开就告诉他们 +c 就行了
<happyaron> lol
<knownbad> 为了和谐的社会。
<cfy> cpnangil: many people today or in qing dynasty made such things 
<leox_> 额
<snugglecat> o 
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<cpnangil> cfy I understand.
<cpnangil> is this a statue of Buddha?
<happyaron> cfy: 可以用彩色了，把那套脚本折腾出来吧 lol
<snugglecat> 和谐社会万岁
<cfy> happyaron: 我没用彩色的东西。
<cpnangil> is this buddha with the sword?
<cfy> cpnangil: which time zone are you in?we are in +8.
<snugglecat> cfy, 折腾可用中文昵称的东东把
<cpnangil> I am +3
<cfy> snugglecat: 可以用中文了？
<happyaron> cfy: qq
<snugglecat> 不能啊， 不久是让你折腾出可以么
<knownbad> snugglecat: 晚睡可以，万岁不行。
<cfy> cpnangil: maybe you should ask these things tomorrow
<cpnangil> its 17:48 here
<cfy> cpnangil: in a right time
<knownbad> 万岁是封建用词。
<cpnangil> i understand
<snugglecat> 哦， 我测试颜色的
<cfy> cpnangil: it's 23:49 now,and i'm going to sleep :)
<snugglecat> 毛主席还万岁呢
<cfy> happyaron: 我去。。。
<cpnangil> have a good night cfy
<cpnangil> thank you for all your help
<foob> knownbad: 当初对毛爷爷也用这个词的
<cfy> happyaron: 关电脑，睡觉。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 886
<cfy> happyaron: emacs24不错 ：D。。。
<knownbad> 毛爷爷还在吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 我知道它还是缺个文本编辑器
<foob> ‘毛爷爷在的时候已经不是封建了
<snugglecat> 毛主席还活着， 活在我们14亿中国人的心里， 包括还是受精卵状态的
<cpnangil> thanks everyone who tried to help me
<knownbad> 如不在那万岁也随他而去了。
<happyaron> cfy: 把vim安里面吧
<cpnangil> snugglecat thank you
<snugglecat> cpnangil, no thank
<cfy> happyaron: @_@
<snugglecat> 能这么说吗， 不用谢 no than
<knownbad> lol
<foob> 现在好多地方毛爷爷已经进佛堂了
<snugglecat> 能这么说吗， 不用谢 no thank
<knownbad> cpnangil: never mind him.
<foob> 你说他还在不？
<cpnangil> :)
<cfy> snugglecat: you are welcome吧
<knownbad> snugglecat: welcome is good or don't mention it.
<snugglecat> 在， 他与上帝同在
 * pocoyo 世界人民大团结万岁！
<knownbad> or now a day, no problem or np.
<cpnangil> :)
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> welcome, don't mention it, now a day, np
<leox_> ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯！
<pocoyo> cfy: 24的正式版都快出了吧。
<knownbad> now a day = these days = recently
<cfy> pocoyo: 是的呀
<knownbad> now a day isn't think you.
<snugglecat> bon jovi - these days
<knownbad> snugglecat: what happens to your english study?
<cpnangil> can you guys recommend on some chinese music?
<pocoyo> cfy: 我在 debian 下用的时候，有时候会出现刷新不出来的  有时候会看不到部分内容
<cfy> snugglecat: 我都觉得，如果他有金的，合法不。。。
<snugglecat> 在啃瓜子
<knownbad> oh boy, not me.
<cfy> snugglecat: 难不成是 侵略者？
<cfy> snugglecat: 比如 八国联军？
<cpnangil> who is the most popular singer in china today?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 八国联军的后代???
<cfy> cpnangil: do your grandfather buy these legal?
<cpnangil> cfy i think so
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cahJxE53E0A
<cpnangil> it was more than 60 years ago
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y YouTube - Crazy driver on 81
<knownbad> 有个白痴
<snugglecat> haha
<happyaron> cfy: 我昨天看见一个人用git-annex管理他几T的音乐
<cpnangil> 60 years ago the laws were different
<happyaron> cfy: 据说是比别的工具都方便。
<cfy> happyaron: 额。。。怎么管理的
<cpnangil> cfy is this something you normally dont find legally?
<happyaron> cfy: git能干啥，你知道吧
<cfy> happyaron: 问问 cpnangil ,他祖父是不是侵略者
<cfy> happyaron: 算一遍得多久。。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 坑爹吧。。。。
<happyaron> cfy: git-annex 就是帮助git管理大文件的工具
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道，我去卡那可能
<cfy> happyaron: 不知道，我去看看
<cpnangil> http://i.imgur.com/yaCMb.jpg
<cpnangil> can you read this?
<snugglecat> 60 年前的法律不一样
<cpnangil> or is it also unreadalbe?
<happyaron> cfy: 他真的在用，还有人在用它管电影，但是似乎功能个少了点。
<cfy> happyaron: ..
<cfy> happyaron: 你问问，是不是军人
<happyaron> cfy: 管理音乐足够了，你慢慢研究咯
<snugglecat> cfy, 是60年前流出的
<happyaron> cfy: 不问了，没意思。
<cfy> happyaron: are  your grandfather a soldier?
<cpnangil> noooo
<cfy> snugglecat: 嗯？
<cfy> happyaron: 好吧。
<happyaron> cfy: mine isn't
<cpnangil> my grandfather was an artist
<snugglecat> is GMD 遗老???
<cpnangil> he was a painter and musician and writer
<knownbad> cpnangil: you should find professional opinions instead.  there are many ways to pull a con like this.  there may be some authentic among rest of fakes.
<cfy> happyaron: 我直接复制下，mpd用下就好了。。。没那么多文件。。。
<happyaron> cfy: lol
<snugglecat> 怎么听着和 “我爸是李双江” 一个味
<cfy> snugglecat: 哈哈
<knownbad> it was meant to distract your attention from suspicion.
<cpnangil> Yep im sure you're right i just wondered what it reads knownbad:)
<cfy> happyaron: 我在听的，还是几年前下载的。。。。
<knownbad> so you need some professionals to help you.
<happyaron> cfy: 我听在线的
<cpnangil> I will take it to some professional
<cfy> happyaron: ....哦，。。。
<cpnangil> I was just curious what it says :D
<cpnangil> btw can you read the text from the dish?
<snugglecat> 香肠不在， 让他听在线的， 一定让他心疼死了
<knownbad> wording may not mean much.  counterfeiting isn't a recent art.  china has had counterfeit since there was a market.
<cfy> snugglecat: 都还不睡觉。。
<snugglecat> 不谁，八一八就得潜水了
<cpnangil> knownbad I just wanted to know what the text reads, I dont expect you to be able to tell me if its authentic or not from looking at some pictures :)
<cpnangil> I think if it is fake its still very well dont because they look extremely old and fragile.
<cpnangil> s/dont/done
<cpnangil> so if its fake i think it was made by a master-faker
<knownbad> as long as you didn't spend a fortune it's not bad.  fun is in knowing about culture/history.
<cpnangil> I didnt spend a dime :)
<snugglecat> http://i.imgur.com/TSSkV.jpg 余自丁丑四月始学画，至庚午五十二年.....
<cpnangil> I inherited this from my grandfather
<cpnangil> I have no idea what he payed for it
<snugglecat> 这幅画有年份阿
<cfy> snugglecat: 我语文太差了。。。。
<cpnangil> snugglecat is that the translation?
<snugglecat> 丁丑， 庚午五十二年是啥时侯
<cfy> 14年。。。
<snugglecat> cpnangil, i don't know
<knownbad> then, it's like treasure hunt.  good luck.
<snugglecat> i google it
<cpnangil> snugglecat are you just reading what it says?
<cfy> 我们需要一个语文老师。。。
<cfy> 752年？
<cpnangil> i wish i knew chinese
<snugglecat> i only see it has date, but i don't know what date
<snugglecat> i google it
<cpnangil> did you see the rest of the pages?
<cpnangil> or just those two pages?
<cpnangil> there are 11 pages
<cfy> snugglecat: ..
<snugglecat> 中国传统纪年农历的干支纪年中一个循环的第7年称“庚午年”。以下各个公元年份，年份数除以60余10，或年份数减3，除以10的余数是7，除以12的余数是7，自当年立春起至次年立春止的岁次内均为“庚午年”。
<snugglecat> 这个怎么算
<cfy> cpnangil: he use lunar
<cfy> cpnangil: it's diffcult to us to convert it into solar date
<cpnangil> i see
<cfy> snugglecat: 找个高中生。。。
<cfy> snugglecat: maya...
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<cfy> cpnangil: just find a chinese teacher
<cfy> cpnangil: if he can teach chinese,he should know these
<knownbad> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_calendar
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: Chinese calendar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cpnangil> didnt you say it is too old?
<widon> 14138 widon     20   0 47544  30m 4464 R   96  1.5   1:52.09 vim  
<widon> 这个进程kill不掉，怎么搞
<cfy> cpnangil: we teach old chinese in school
<knownbad> but you'll have a tough time understanding.  because i do.
<snugglecat> 那画是 啥 祖原珍藏
<cpnangil> cfy i see
<cfy> cpnangil: but i'm in college...i forget most of them
<cpnangil> nice
<cpnangil> what do you study?
<cpnangil> i am in college too
<cfy> cpnangil: EE
<snugglecat> 看不懂
<cpnangil> really?
<cfy> cpnangil: yeah
<cpnangil> I study EE too :D
<knownbad> snugglecat: å­¦
<cfy> cpnangil: :D
<cpnangil> 2nd year
<cfy> cpnangil: i'm in 3rd
<widon> 阿，怎么那么多老外阿
<snugglecat> 学什么
<cpnangil> very nice
<cfy> snugglecat: 电子gongcheng
<cfy> snugglecat: 电子工程
<cpnangil> I also studied math
<cpnangil> I have a degree in math
<snugglecat> 丁丑是那年
<snugglecat> 庚午是哪年
<cfy> cpnangil: hehe
<leox_> major in AI
<cpnangil> Where do you study ?
<cpnangil> university of beijing?
<cfy> cpnangil: 比如1877、1937、1997
<cpnangil> whats that ?
<cfy> cpnangil: nope....a bad school
<cfy> cpnangil: 比如1877、1937、1997 is not send to you ...mistake
<cfy> snugglecat: 比如1877、1937、1997 丁丑
<cpnangil> ha
<cpnangil> How long are EE studies in china?
<cfy> snugglecat: 可以，google出来。。。不过。。
<cpnangil> 3 years?
<cfy> cpnangil: 4 year
<cpnangil> same here
<cpnangil> maybe 3 if you are really good
<leox_> 有在西安上学的木? 
<snugglecat> cpnangil, 庚午 gengwu  490年 1450年 2470年　　550年 1510年 2530年　　610年 1570年 2590年　　670年 1630年 2650年
<snugglecat> 　　730年 1690年 2710年　　790年 1750年 2770年　　850年 1810年 2830年　　910年 1870年 2890年　　970年 1930年 2950年 
<leox_> 好像学AI的好少啊...
<cpnangil> snugglecat what are those?
<knownbad> snugglecat: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/農曆
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> cpnangil, the number is  xxx year
<cpnangil> http://imgur.com/a/X12jP#0
<[ub]> cpnangil,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<cpnangil> here is a gallery of all the paintings
<cpnangil> in one link
<snugglecat> 490 year, 1450 year 2470 yes also is 庚午
<cpnangil> my grandfather told me the paintings are also ming dynasty
<cpnangil> I think that is what the person who sold it to him told him
<cpnangil> but thats all I know
<snugglecat> 我潜水了， 抱着猫儿子忙去了
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫儿子
<cfy> snugglecat: 你儿子呢？
<leox_> 研究历史了么 额
<cpnangil> did you see the link i posted snugglecat?
<cpnangil> and cfy?
<cpnangil> the gallery of all the paintings
<snugglecat> 我儿子在睡觉了呢
<snugglecat> cpnangil, yes, i see, but i 不会. ask cfy. i busy go
<cfy> cpnangil: i'm going to sleep
<cfy> snugglecat: - -!
<cpnangil> ohh
<cpnangil> ok guys
<cpnangil> thank you so much :)
<snugglecat> 我忙去， 是说 busy go 么
<cpnangil> have a good night
<cfy> snugglecat: 我爸明天还要我拆电脑。。。
<snugglecat> U2
<snugglecat> ........
<cfy> snugglecat: 啥时候送我只猫。。
<cfy> snugglecat: 结扎了，能不能去掉？
<snugglecat> 不给， 给了我抱什么
<snugglecat> 我儿子抱什么
<snugglecat> 我 busy go 了
<leox_> 有人看危机边缘的么? fringe
<cfy> snugglecat: 不能把结扎，打开么？
<knownbad> snugglecat: U2 = http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/U2樂團
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: U2 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<snugglecat> 阉割了
<cfy> snugglecat: 你太狠了
<cfy> snugglecat: 所谓爱猫的，都这样么。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国宠物绝育是怎么绝育的， 是割的么
<snugglecat> cfy, 有啥办法
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<knownbad> 结扎
<snugglecat> cfy, 公猫可以不用割， 在外面扎就行
<cpnangil> are you guys from beijing area?
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 母猫绝育的时候， 说要割的
<snugglecat> 然后就割了
<knownbad> 不清楚，我没养宠物。
<snugglecat> 公猫也要绝育了， 我倒希望是在外面扎的。
<knownbad> cpnangil: not me, i am abroad.
<snugglecat> 不用割
<cfy> snugglecat: ....
<cfy> snugglecat: 如果都结扎了。。。那猫不是要灭绝了。。。
<cpnangil> knownbad where are you if you dont mind me asking?
<cpnangil> cfy are you in beijing ?
<cpnangil> i went to beijing in 2008
<cfy> cpnangil: nope
<cpnangil> to see the olympics
<knownbad> snugglecat: u2不要大写， U2是个团体。
<cfy> cpnangil: oh.
<cpnangil> what area cfy?
<cfy> cpnangil: zhejiang
<knownbad> i am in mars.
<snugglecat> cfy, 母猫去绝育的时候， 医生说母猫只能割，公猫则可以在外面绑什么
<cfy> knownbad: mars......
<cfy> knownbad: kk也说在mars
<knownbad> ET home....
<cpnangil> how many people live in your city cfy?
<snugglecat> cfy, 我母猫不是生了猫儿子了么， 生了4个呢。 生了才绝育的
<snugglecat> knownbad, o 
<snugglecat> u2
<cpnangil> more than 1 million?
<cfy> cpnangil: i don't know...zhejiang is a state
<cfy> cpnangil: there a 54426900 peopel live in zhejiang
<snugglecat> 公猫绝育我没试过， 想象中，可以在那睾丸上绑个什么东西的， 我在想， 绑个花蝴蝶该有多好看
<cfy> snugglecat: @_@
<cpnangil> 54 million?!
<cfy> snugglecat: 那儿子呢？
<cpnangil> oh my god
<cfy> cpnangil: yeah....
<snugglecat> 走的时候， 那花蝴蝶在屁股那晃来晃去， 多有趣阿
<cpnangil> but that its a whole territory
<cpnangil> how many in the largest city?
<cpnangil> in zhejiang
<snugglecat> ....
<cfy> cpnangil: 8700000 in hangzhou zhejiang china
<cpnangil> 5you live in Hangzhou ?
<cpnangil> you*
<cpnangil> 8.7 million people
<cpnangil> thats more than my entire country
<cpnangil> :D
<cfy> cpnangil: i'm not gonna tell which city i'm living :)
<snugglecat> 计划生育的接扎是怎么回事阿
<cfy> cpnangil: hehe
<snugglecat> 中国计划生育的接扎是怎么回事阿
<cpnangil> in my country we have less than 8 million
<cpnangil> hangzhou is considered low populated in chinese standards?
<cfy> cpnangil: where are you come from?
<snugglecat> 中国计划生育的接扎是怎么回事阿
<cpnangil> tel aviv 
<cpnangil> israel
<cfy> cpnangil: shanghai maybe the largest city in china
<cfy> 19000000 people
<cpnangil> wow
<cpnangil> wikipedia says shanghai has 23 million people
<cpnangil> i was in seoul korea once in 2005
<cpnangil> they have 26 million people there
<cfy> cpnangil: 19612000 in beijing
<leox_> 但是常住人口不多啊
<leox_> 上海有四成都参与春运了...
<leox_> even more
<cpnangil> what is the most popular sport in china?
<cpnangil> soccer/
<cpnangil> ?
<leox_> 乒乓球 哈哈
<cfy> cpnangil: i show you the people who live there permanently
<cfy> leox_: 哈哈
 * cfy sleep
<cpnangil> cfy good night
<cpnangil> snugglecat what is the most popular sport in china?
<cpnangil> soccer?
<snugglecat> 四成的流动人口建的房， 那六成常住人口有多少有房的
<snugglecat> i don't know, i don't sport, i only hug cat
<cpnangil> :D
<cpnangil> is it a holiday in china now?
<snugglecat> yes , big year
<snugglecat> 大年
<snugglecat> big year start three
<snugglecat> 大年初三
<snugglecat> 是这么说么
<cpnangil> what is the meaning of a big year?
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> snugglecat: 别直接翻译。
<knownbad> he's translating word by word which doesn't make sense.
<cpnangil> :D
<cpnangil> did he mean a new year?
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 我去忙了
<leox_> piano
<divingCat> 我忍不住又冒出来了， 刚去冲咖啡， 忽然想到， 我那猫儿子周围有三母猫， 其中一个是它母亲，见面大多时候是打架
<divingCat> 楼下阿婆有一母猫， 楼上楼顶又有一直猫， 看样子也是个母的
<divingCat> 在它势力范围中就有3母猫了
<divingCat> 好了， 冒了冒泡， 去忙了
<knownbad> 骗子
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是奸猫贼
<knownbad> 整栋楼的母猫都被他奸了
<\b> ?
<leox_> 晚上好
<knownbad> 有什么好？
<leox_> 看美剧 enjoy
<alvin_rxg> 看德劇
<leox_> 德语荒废鸟...
<leox_> fringe有点恶心又欲罢不能的...
<alvin_rxg>   _   _   _   _   _  
<alvin_rxg>  / \ / \ / \ / \ / \ 
<alvin_rxg> ( H | e | l | l | o )
<alvin_rxg>  \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ 
<leox_> like it
<leox_> :-)
<knownbad> 刷屏！！！
<cpnangil> Hey leox_
<cpnangil> hi knownbad
<knownbad> 1.  Please join my meeting. https://www1.gotomeeting.com/join/718648984
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Join Error
<knownbad> shit, wrong window.
<cpnangil> where are you from knownbad?
<leox_> 用veer ...
<knownbad> now or then?
<leox_> 不晓得wp7怎么样
<cpnangil> now knownbad
<knownbad> us.
<cpnangil> Are you chinese originally?
<knownbad> yes.
<\b> leox_: fringe 渐渐从无聊的系列片转变为挖掘男女关系的穿越小说了...
<leox_> 穿越 是... 呵呵
<gebjgd> \b: 你同学?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你同学?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你基友？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是我基友
<gebjgd> leox_: 广东深圳
<gebjgd> leox_: 广东人?
<leox_> 你咋知道我在深圳住过. 现在没在了
<gebjgd> leox_: 瞎说 你的ip明明是深圳的
<cpnangil> can you translate something for me?
<gebjgd> leox_: 哦,应该说你的手机号码是
<cpnangil> knownbad?
<cpnangil> hi \b
<gebjgd> leox_: 程序员?
<leox_> 手机号码? 你怎么知道 能隐藏么?
<leox_> 没 ai专业大三
<gebjgd> leox_: 深圳大学的?
<leox_> nop 
<\b> gebjgd: 你同学
<gebjgd> \b: 你同学
<leox_> 好基友...
<layerbase> 现在gae的各种代理 哪个还可以在大陆用?
<layerbase> 我的vpn太慢了 20Kb
<gebjgd> layerbase: 问ofan 他卖这东西的
<layerbase> 我要GAE的
<gebjgd> layerbase: 啥是gae
<layerbase> google application engin
<leox_> google app engine
<layerbase> 还是打的快啊
<gebjgd> layerbase: 不懂, 没用过
<leox_> 我手机...
<layerbase> leox_: 你在国内么
<leox_> yep
<layerbase> 国内上传服务端都提示账户密码错误
<layerbase> leox_: 你怎么做到的?
<leox_> do what?
<gebjgd> layerbase: ...... 手机不能上irc的么?
<leox_> irc?
<leox_> webos
<layerbase> leox_: 你在国内怎么用GAE的代理?
<leox_> 有教程的哦 在google plus看到
<layerbase> gebjgd: 手机可以上irc吧 没用过
<gebjgd> layerbase: 显然可以 早就可以了
<layerbase> leox_: 问题是 我现在上传服务端 提示密码错误 可是密码当然是对的
<layerbase> leox_: 我原来用的好好的 现在也没法用了
<layerbase> leox_: 重新传服务端 居然密码错误 好像被墙了
<leox_> what the hell
<layerbase> leox_: 怀疑你是否在国内
<layerbase> leox_: 哪个省?
<leox_> pc端无法使用irc?
<gebjgd> XD
<layerbase> 我是说GAE的代理
<leox_> 手机可以嗒
<gebjgd> layerbase: leox_ 鸡同鸭讲
<leox_> gae放弃了已经
<leox_> 呵呵
<layerbase> 放弃了???Google放弃了?
<leox_> 我说我没有用它了...
<leox_> 囧
<layerbase> 兰州人
<leox_> you?
<layerbase> ä½ 
<leox_> 西安 哈哈
<layerbase> leox_ <~wircer@117.136.27.254> “leo”
<fivesheep> 用啥gae啊.. 国内资源丰富, 不需要这种东西
<fivesheep> 娱乐至死
<layerbase> 国内资源吩咐???真的
<layerbase> 哪里有
<fivesheep> 盗版电影
<layerbase> 以前好不容易找到gae 居然被block了
<layerbase> 我要看电影干嘛
<gebjgd> layerbase: 话说gae能干嘛?
<fivesheep> 多看电影, 少想政治?
<layerbase> !!!
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 能干的东西很多. 
<layerbase> 我上facebook
<layerbase> 我看youtube
<layerbase> 看来真的被墙了?>
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Urt => Pussy Paradise 那裏邊你可以練練的，裏邊大部分都是新手
<leox_> 六维空间...
<layerbase> 婊子天堂?
<fivesheep> layerbase: 你就买个vpn得了
<layerbase> 没钱...
<fivesheep> ofan的高速vpn
<fivesheep> 特价
<layerbase> ç©·
<fivesheep> 有钱抽烟喝酒嫖小姐
<layerbase> 所以穷
<fivesheep> 没钱买vpn获取资讯
<layerbase> 我有免费的 稳定 就是慢
<fivesheep> 少抽一包就有了
<layerbase> 少1包会死
<leox_> 第一次用irc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没时间.在看理论
<gebjgd> 烟酒不沾的路过
<alvin_rxg> 煙不沾的飄過
<leox_> 烟酒不沾的鲁过
<leox_> 还有其他中文频道么?
<gebjgd> leox_: 有
<leox_> share~
<leox_> gebjgd thax
<knownbad> #*-cn
<leox_> thank you
<layerbase> 这样也thank u
<larry___> #*-cn
<larry___> \#*-cn
<leox_> greenhand 
<leox_> 额
<gebjgd> leox_: #archlinux-cn
<alvin_rxg> debian 的 chromium 啥時候更新一下啊…… =.=
<alvin_rxg> 現在那些 extension 都不讓用
<knownbad> 得开合议庭。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: debian 什麽時候更新 chromium-browser 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> 沒事， debian mozilla team 挺好的
<alvin_rxg> 就是沒有 debian chromium team ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接unstable完了
<alvin_rxg> 我老了，不會折騰了
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接ubuntu完了
<gebjgd> XD
<linsux> 大便出了名的慢
<linsux> 估计debian便秘了
<linsux> 最稳妥是rhel
<\b> alvin_rxg: 神马插件?
<alvin_rxg> 隨便什麽都不行啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 找到他们的源，用老版本的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> 無所謂啦。現在 firefox 能用就好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<\b> alvin_rxg: 或者自己写..
<gebjgd> 终于弄腻了openbox
<gebjgd> 转向enlightment
<knownbad> 果然吃多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ä½ ?
<knownbad> ä½ 
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用腻了
<knownbad> 那你换不换老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<gebjgd> knownbad: e17去掉了特效速度也很不错
<knownbad> 咦，突然也有key authentication issue了。
<knownbad> 妈的，被你传染了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就和你说了, 你不信
<knownbad> 另一台没这个问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 该
<gebjgd> knownbad: 让你笑我
 * knownbad 拿出玉米棒桶贱猫泄愤。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 该
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4f1f108375c254.85246500.png
<knownbad> 都一样。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么都一样
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看腻了
<knownbad> 你老婆真可怜。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么?
<knownbad> 天天听你说看腻了她。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁
<knownbad> 我跟老婆说，虽然她不是很漂亮但我绝不会看腻了她。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这是距离产生美
<knownbad> 不是，是我老花反正看不清楚。
<knownbad> 看她有种朦胧的美。
<knownbad> 吃大麦克。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天中午吃什么
<knownbad> 说了啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么东西?
<alvin_rxg> 好神奇，都不用 pidgin 了嘛？
<knownbad> big mac嘛。
<knownbad> 谁？
<knownbad> 刷牙去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那么垃圾的东西都吃
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们公司太狠了
<alvin_rxg>   _   _   _   _   _  
<alvin_rxg>  / \ / \ / \ / \ / \ 
<alvin_rxg> ( H | e | l | l | o )
<alvin_rxg>  \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼?
<gebjgd> ..........
<gebjgd> 啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 靠 你干的
<\b> gebjgd: 戴绿帽了？
<gebjgd> \b: 滚
<knownbad> 什么？  自个买的。
<\b> 哦
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买那么垃圾的东西吃?
 * alvin_rxg 綠帽子
<knownbad> 有东西吃就好了。
<knownbad> 等老婆来再吃健康些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接去面包房 随便买个面包都比big mac健康
<knownbad> 其实是陪老板吃的。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.verycd.com/topics/2903837/
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 《暗黑破坏神3》(Diablo 3)BETA/升级补丁[压缩包]_VeryCD电驴下载
<alvin_rxg> 1.9G + 1.2G
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们老板中国人?
<knownbad> 是
<knownbad> 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: .......
<gebjgd> 到底是还是不是
<knownbad> 美国出生的香港人。
<knownbad> 所以是也不是。
<knownbad> 娃哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 靠 还是中国人
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他几代移民了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这么有钱 能开公司
<knownbad> manager.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么manager?
<knownbad> 大老板是个2-3代中国人和2代越南人。
<knownbad> 他只是我的小老板。
<gebjgd> kno
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦. http://web.6park.com/bbs/messages/39101.html <---好直的腿
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址y [2012-01-20] 合集
<knownbad> 你没有？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有
<knownbad> 我老婆的腿又直又粗的。
<knownbad> 我学了。 love in the eyes of beholder.
<knownbad> or beauty in the eyes of beholder.
<knownbad> 随你怎么看了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 恩,你喜欢就好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 情人眼里出西施
<knownbad> 呜呜，我没选择啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这主题如何? http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4f1f19de055f00.52870150.png
<knownbad> 谁不要漂亮的？
<knownbad> 你这偷来的吧？
<knownbad> 看起来有点面熟。
<ofan> yooooooo
<gebjgd>  knownbad http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-4f1f1afb96d039.87508880.png
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个如何?
<gebjgd> knownbad: e17的主题 aur里的
<cleamoon> I changed my router's ip to 123.123.123.0, but i can't login... It there anyway to fix that?
<alvin_rxg> 123.123.123.0 ... 0 and 255 r reserved...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: i should think before i do it...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: so what can i do?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: there might be a solution: press the "Reset" button on the router for 30 sec
<alvin_rxg> maybe. everything will reset
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: the problem is that i can't find the reset button...
<alvin_rxg> what?!
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: ok, there is one...but it never works... 
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<cleamoon> Not working...mine ip is still 123 something.
<alvin_rxg> `route` maybe some info?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: what do you mean?
<alvin_rxg> x_X forget it
<gebjgd> cleamoon: reset不管用 太厉害了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 买个新的路由吧
<cleamoon> .......
<cleamoon> Can't i use .0?
<alvin_rxg> .0 和 .255 都是用來廣播的
<cleamoon> It shows that inet 123.123.123.198  netmask 255.255.255.0  boroadcast 123.123.123.255
<knownbad> 我喜欢蓝色调的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太慢
<knownbad> 得工作
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你不是老板了么
<knownbad> 应该找个黑色有星座的。
<\b> 每天一个柠檬
<knownbad> 我老头。
<knownbad> 塞屁眼？
<knownbad> \b: 你行。
<gebjgd> \b: 高手
<\b> 塞 gebjgd 的屁眼
 * gebjgd 脱下裤子,等肠男插
<alvin_rxg> opera 有沒有針對網頁字體 sans, serif, mono 三種情況的設置呢……
<gebjgd> 圆体mono路过
<ofan> gebjgd: 好丑
<ofan> nnd还是想搞个netbook
<gebjgd> ofan: 丑什么?
<gebjgd> ofan: 圆体?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我喜欢发圆的字体
<ofan> gebjgd: 那主题
<gebjgd> ofan: 早就和你说了 不应该买平板 没啥用
<gebjgd> ofan: openbox回来了
<ofan> gebjgd: 平板有用，只是打字不方便
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我喜欢用平板
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就继续用吧
<ofan> 还是想搞x120e
<alvin_rxg> 搞定。 opera:config#Fonts|PreferFontconfigSettings
<alvin_rxg> 開啟後，字體就正常了。 wqy 就使用 fontconfig 的設置，不在那麽的 hintfull 了。 
<cleamoon> NND, i have to press the reset button like 100 times to make it work... I have been pressing it for 20 minuts...
<ofan> 你们截个图看看
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 說我？
 * ofan 看看你们的桌面
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> oh no... 得重新開一遍 irssi
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/tNWkF
<alvin_rxg> opera 怎麽顯示的歪掉的…… 怎麽讓我想起了 ie6 ...   http://uploadpie.com/6TTdM
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: opera 真好用麽？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: which wm is it?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: awesome
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的字体.....
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 字体是硬伤
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，網頁怎麽歪掉的？
<ofan> (扶额...
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 字體就小了點。在配置後渲染已經沒問題了
<alvin_rxg> 看那個 Bake File 那個按鈕…… 那位置是在哪啊…
<ofan> 所以linux下我都用点阵
<alvin_rxg> 它好像是 js 的問題
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg: it looks kind of different from my awesome... 
<ofan> opera不好用
<ofan> 注定要被淘汰
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: yes, self defined one
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我想要它的 turbo 功能…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么网址?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 用chrome，天天turbo
<alvin_rxg> ofan: chrome 有 turbo 功能？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: chrome本身速度就快
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 本身快又如何，有時候碰到個慢的網頁還不是一樣
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那还不如自己搞个http cache
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> http pipeline!
<snugglecat> 那俩猫抢鱼吃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没歪啊
<snugglecat> 啥歪了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 截圖看看
<cleamoon> I think firefox is ok with speed.
<snugglecat> 还可以截图????
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: uploadpie
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://uploadpie.com/IWZfm
<\b> snugglecat: 起的真早...
<snugglecat> meishui
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 而且我的opera字体很舒服啊
<snugglecat> 没睡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看我的opera 字体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/195339
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里没有任何问题啊
<alvin_rxg> rm -r .opera
<\b> rm -r gebjgd snugglecat knownbad 
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 可怜的娃
<knownbad> gebjgd: 那为何不找个圆圆的老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为我已经够圆了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也不是說 js 不行。還有，我明明設定了 user style 了，強制不用 bitmap 字體了……它竟然還有……
<knownbad> lol
<\b> gebjgd: 你老婆方方的？
<gebjgd> \b: 恩
<gebjgd> \b: 带棱带角的
<cleamoon> rm -rf /*
<\b> gebjgd: 小心把自己扎破,.
<gebjgd> \b: 谢谢
<\b> gebjgd: 赶紧磨圆了吧
<gebjgd> \b: 不急 慢慢来
<snugglecat> .....
<knownbad> 生个三角的儿子。
<snugglecat> ........
<snugglecat> 倒三角
<knownbad> 倒三角是标准的健美体型。
<snugglecat> 是阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贱猫 啥时候上班
<cleamoon> Get a 2-dimension grandchild.
<snugglecat> 方形加圆形
<snugglecat> 过完年
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 啥公司?
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 做什么?
<snugglecat> 还没进呢， 说过年再见一次面阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 哦
<snugglecat> 还是上次说的阿
<snugglecat> 码工阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 离你家很近?
<snugglecat> 过完年
<snugglecat> 很近
<ofan> snugglecat: 做什么
<snugglecat> 码工阿
<snugglecat> 还能做什么
<ofan> snugglecat: 去哪？
<snugglecat> 过完年在去见下， 不行， 再找个做网页的
<snugglecat> 我这阿
<snugglecat> 吃窝边草呢
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你们茂名有it公司?
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 太假了
<[ub]>  06:18
<snugglecat> 有阿， 貌似唯独一家
<snugglecat> 叫 长盈 
<knownbad> 长淫？
<knownbad> 常淫
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 那你儿子谁照顾
<snugglecat> 我阿
<snugglecat> 就在茂名阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你到时候没时间了
<snugglecat> 有寡妇介绍么
<snugglecat> 再看阿
<knownbad> 一定要寡妇？
<knownbad> 小姑娘也可以的。
<snugglecat> 不要，就要寡妇， 还带女儿的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: .......
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/u36kg
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y My cousin, ashamed after building a chair from IKEA - Imgur
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你要买一送一的那种?
<snugglecat> 寡妇会疼人
<knownbad> 这倒是。
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 应该是会珍惜。
<snugglecat> 哦， 那不要带孩子
<knownbad> 或是黑寡妇把你儿子毒死。
<snugglecat> 带孩子会对儿子不好
<gebjgd> snugglecat: .......
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你讲究还挺多
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 不说了， 继续忙。 起床还得给儿子买烟花
<knownbad> 买烟花干嘛？
<knownbad> 直接买个炸弹。
<snugglecat> 本来带孩子，可以让儿子有个伴， 但想想， 貌似不是很好
<snugglecat> 和儿子放烟花阿
<snugglecat> 找个不能生孩子的寡妇， 因为没有生育能力被前夫抛弃的
<snugglecat> 那样应该就不会欺负儿子了把
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/1IPkj.gif
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 高手高手
<snugglecat> :)
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<snugglecat> \b, 怎么都走了
<\b> ...
<snugglecat> 又来了
<snugglecat> 7点了， 该叫儿子起床了
<\b> snugglecat: 过年都不让他多睡?
<saimazoon> snugglecat, 你有孩子吗？
<knownbad> 每天早上7点准时出操。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 那太狠了，鄙视你。
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 晚了，中午睡不着
<knownbad> 说的是寡妇
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> saimazoon, 有阿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那取个老婆，我怕对儿子不好阿
<knownbad> 那我怎么知道你对她好不好？
<snugglecat> ................
<snugglecat> 不是真的介绍个寡妇给我把
<snugglecat> 去买早餐去
<knownbad> 你只想人家对你好不好。
<knownbad> 不买炸弹了？
<\b> snugglecat: 你就忍心让你儿子从小缺少母爱?
<snugglecat> 商店还没进货阿。 商店不敢进太多的， 不会有存活的， 所以先德等他们进货阿
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-25
<jiero> fedora 16 竟然升级到了 Kernel 3.2.1.。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 从 3.0升到 3.2都不变发行版版本的。。。
<\b> fedora 就是这样的啊
<\b> 不止内核
<snugglecat> 去买早餐去
<\b> 也是之前我用 fedora 的重要原因之一
<jiero> Ubuntu开发者是Fedora的1/10吧。。。
<knownbad> 惨了，公司要以centos为标准。
<snugglecat> 惨了，楼上的母猫跌死了
<snugglecat> 干惨的是， 似乎和我家的猫有点关系
<\b> =
<snugglecat> 那母猫曾经在我窗台上蹲着， 应该是它知道我家有个猫
<snugglecat> 那时候还没事的， 猫儿子回来了， 猫儿子和我家母猫好像到那窗台转过， 也曾听到彭的一声。 当时我没当回事， 刚去买早餐的时候发觉那猫在楼梯口躺着， 死了
<snugglecat> 我也不知道什么时候的事情， 也不知道是不是半夜又来过我家窗台。 
<\b> snugglecat: 殉情了?
<snugglecat> 最先蹲着的时候它是没事的
<snugglecat> :)
<tusheng> 爱情是文学永恒的主题
<\b> 睡觉去了
<fivesheep> knownbad: centos不好么
<fivesheep> knownbad: 东西旧, 不用成天更新
<knownbad> 又不是我要的。
<knownbad> 我是 neutral.
<knownbad> 反正总是有人抱怨不够新。
<namoamitabuddha> Debian Squeeze?
<knownbad> not for me to decide.
<knownbad> cpnangil: not really, i am at work.  you'll have better chance to ask here.
<cpnangil> ok thanks
<knownbad> now is a good time before main crowd starts to show up.
<cpnangil> what is the time over there?
<knownbad> 08:35AM
<knownbad> GMT+8
<namoamitabuddha> > Time.now
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha, 2012-01-25 08:41:28 +0800
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有个问题怎么办
<snugglecat> 楼上的猫跌死了， 我是第一个目击者
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 不是第一目击者
<snugglecat> 是第一个发现猫尸体的人
<knownbad> 捡回家炖汤。
<snugglecat> 其次我再下去的时候， 尸体已经给环卫工人扫走了
<fivesheep> knownbad: 猫不好吃的
<snugglecat> 最重要的， 大年初三， 我该怎么和那家人说
<snugglecat> 最重要的， 大年初三， 我该怎么和那家人说
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<fivesheep> 特别膻
<knownbad> 我又不吃。
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 猫能跌死?
<fivesheep> 猫有九条命啊
<snugglecat> 大年初三报丧好像不吉利吧
<tusheng> 猫很难烹饪，不是不好吃
<snugglecat> 不知道
<knownbad> 把一个大人叫出来跟他说。
<knownbad> 让他决定。
<knownbad> 你不能替他决定。
<tusheng> 猫好象是很难摔死的，  应该拿去给法医
<snugglecat> 我住三楼， 貌似和我家确实有点关系， 那跌死的猫可能去找我家的猫，想从窗台跳进来， 但我窗台没开
<fivesheep> ....
<fivesheep> 你太坏了
<snugglecat> 确实情况不了解
<knownbad> 搞不好他想把尸体捡回来埋葬了。
<snugglecat> 这些都是我猜测的啊
<knownbad> 所以说让他们家决定啊。
<fivesheep> 食死猫
<snugglecat> 因为之前那猫来过我家窗台， 但是那时候没事情的
<fivesheep> 当看不见
<snugglecat> 之后我去找猫儿子还看见它的
<tusheng> 情杀，还是自杀，或者是意外
<fivesheep> 我觉得, 得请公安干警进行调查
<snugglecat> 不说了
<fivesheep> 为人民服务的好干警
<knownbad> fivesheep: 这么早就喝了？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 得对人民公仆有信心.
<knownbad> 那你肯定喝错了。
<knownbad> 喝了家里的409?
<snugglecat> 还真不知道该不该和他说
<snugglecat> 过年就告诉这个噩耗
<tusheng> 生死有命，反正没死在你家门口，就当不知道了。而且现在尸体都没有了
<knownbad> 你又想多了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 刚告诉他了
<cfy> snugglecat: 起这么早啊。。。
<knownbad> 说了就好了
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 挺伤心的
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔伤心啥？
<knownbad> 起早了去毒杀邻居的猫。
<snugglecat> 不过她倒没觉得有什么
<knownbad> snugglecat: 就是你干的。
<snugglecat> 死了就买过。 
<cfy> ....
<snugglecat> 像个物品一样的， 坏了就换。
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐早上好
<knownbad> 你何时出家？
<snugglecat> 公猫跑了， 我还前前后后等了一个月阿
<snugglecat> 找了十几天， 在下面等十几天
<knownbad> 不行，你放不下。
<snugglecat> 没办法了才放弃的
<knownbad> 你连和尚都当不成。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 呵呵， 不说了
<knownbad> 当尼姑吧。
<snugglecat> ......
<knownbad> 拿玉米棒敲木鱼。
<knownbad> 叩叩叩
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 看过一港产片， 用 玉米棒 敲桌球台
<knownbad> 看港片？  你叛国。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 不说了，我去忙了， 十点多得去看看烟花有货没
<knownbad> 你应该整天看新春晚会。
<snugglecat> i go to busy
<knownbad> adios
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> should be cats_away
<jiero_> 不是乐乐踢？
<knownbad> or neuteredcat
<cfy> divingCat: 你不要猫，送我
<divingCat> 死猫要不， 楼上的猫摔死了， 我买早餐的时候看到的
<jiero> 貌似不能复生，不要了。
<divingCat> ...
<divingCat> 艾
<knownbad> 骗子，你又不走了。
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭
<divingCat> 不想他了
<divingCat> cfy, 喊我啊
<cfy> jiero: 稀饭？
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭也
<jiero> cfy: 你的 cf，首先就想到cfan
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<cfy> divingCat: 死猫，不能卖萌，不要
<jiero> cfy: 可以扒了毛皮戴在头上卖萌
<cfy> jiero: 我不要卖萌，我要我的猫卖萌
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求了个助：有没有什么软件来帮助程序的设计？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361560 设计一个程序，用纸笔开画挺不和谐的，有时候改个设计就要全部重画。 而且画完了还不好弄到电脑上，反之亦然。 所以与时俱进求个电子的，最好能跨平台啊…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 fy0 — 2012-01-25 9:18 
<divingCat> 越想越和我猫有关系
<cfy> divingCat: 为啥？
<divingCat> 之前那摔死的猫蹲在我家窗台， 看就像找我家的猫
<knownbad> 人家猫想不开自杀不行？
<divingCat> 我家的猫这几天总想出去， 我想也和那猫有关系
<cfy> divingCat: ....
<cfy> divingCat: 猫也能摔死？
<cfy> divingCat: 据说猫摔不死的？
<divingCat> 我窗台没开的， 可能之后那猫又跳到我窗台的时候， 失足就掉下去了
<jiero> cfy: 猫可以被撞晕后摔死
<knownbad> 被你家母猫始乱终弃。
<cfy> divingCat: 然后摔死了？
<divingCat> 我怎么知道， 事实上就是摔死了
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。。
<knownbad> 想不开跳楼。
<cfy> [ebuild     U  ] www-client/opera-11.61.1250 [11.60.1185]
<divingCat> cfy, 不知道， 是我猜想的， 总觉得有关系
<cfy> jiero: 话说我都想装个opera-next试试了，昨天升级了emacs23->emacs24,感觉很不错
<jiero> divingCat: 曾经我把猫甩个半死。
<cfy> divingCat: 你开车么？
<divingCat> 没阿
<cfy> jiero: 你也养猫？
<divingCat> 我是潜水猫
<cfy> divingCat: 你还是别开车了。
<divingCat> 没开车阿
<jiero> cfy: 都不信任了。。。浏览器都不可信任！
<cfy> divingCat: 我怕，你出事故了，一辈子阴影。。。
<divingCat> ........
<cfy> jiero: 那你用啥？
<divingCat> 没车阿
<divingCat> 不想了
<divingCat> 忙去
<divingCat> 潜水了
<jiero> cfy: 需要的时候打开，其他时候要关上。
<cfy> jiero: 要不你写个吧
<jiero> cfy: ？没意义的事情。
<cfy> jiero: 好，我把opera-next装上看看
<jiero> cfy: 我又玩 aquaria 发现不用猛兽形态就进入了森林哦。直接放块石头在自己身后就能一突一突的进入。。。
<cfy> jiero: linux的显卡驱动不行。。。
<jiero> cfy: 我 intel 显卡都可以。。。
<jiero> cfy: GMA3000，是最弱的能玩3D的显卡了。。。
<jiero> 好吧，GMA950也可以，
<cfy> jiero: ......
<cfy> jiero: #required by opera-next (argument)
<cfy> # /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:
<cfy> # Jeroen Roovers <jer@gentoo.org> (23 Dec 2011)
<cfy> # Opera Next and Opera snapshots are unsupported and eternally unstable.
<cfy> # <http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog>
<cfy> =www-client/opera-next-12.00.1213
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y Opera Desktop Team - Desktop Team
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • 图文界面的恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361561 ubuntu10.10 recovery模式下可以通过startx指令进入图形界面,却不能通过普通模式正常进入图形界面（登录界面正常，但登录后只显示一个小终端在屏幕的左上角，可以输入指令，不过按Ctrl+D后自动重启） 统计信息: 发表于 由 血玉石 — 2012-01-25 9:39 
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手问题：如何用bumblebee关闭独显？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361562 感谢诸位帮助，我通过运行 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install bumblebee 已经装了bumblebee了。试着运行 sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia 结果说已经是最新的了，看来已经安装了。 重启后我输入 lspci | …
<ofan> yooooooooooooo
<jiero> ofan: 哦下地狱去
<jiero> ofan:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Keeper_2 我想玩这个
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Dungeon Keeper 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Kandu> cfy: 今早夢到唐鳳了..
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 使用apt-get命令安装rtorrent会自动编译xmlrpc吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361563 最近在学习实现rtorrent的web管理，网上说要加入xmlrpc支持，rtorrent的主页上又指出从0.7.50.7.版本之后，rtorrent就内建了xmlrpc接口，现在，有两个问题不明白： 1、使用命令：apt-get install rtorrent 安装rtorrent，是否会自动配置启 …
<Inode_LF> 问下，windows下要加上宽带连接才能连到互联网，fedora下连dsl怎么连啊，goole不到，想尽办法了，这里是提示RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Inode_LF> Using interface ppp0
<Inode_LF> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2
<Inode_LF> pppoe: Interface lo is not Ethernet
<Inode_LF> Modem hangup
<Inode_LF> Connection terminated.
<Inode_LF> 没有人回答我吗
<Inode_LF> cfy: 
<Inode_LF> roylez: 
<[ub]> 新 其它类软件 • Unity Youtube Lens? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361564 大家新年快乐， 我的系统是11.10，Unity， 我看了这篇文章，他说"Youtube Lens"这个插件可以在Dash里直接搜寻Youtube视频， http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/so-l ... of-videos/ 我在两台电脑上面安装，之后是有一个新的图示在Lenses Bar出现， 但输入搜寻后却没有出现 …
<cfy> Kandu: @_@
<divingCat> knownbad, 我还是想知道 美国绝育是不是就是阉割
<divingCat> knownbad, 不绝育，怕又像以前的公猫那样跑了
<divingCat> knownbad, 我觉得阉割太残忍了， 但是又不敢不做
<divingCat> 给个指引阿
<divingCat> 楼下阿婆说花5快给乡下土法阉割， 就是用一刀片割了那蛋蛋。 觉得太不人道了
<divingCat> 好像有一种不用割的， 用什么扎着的。
<divingCat> 绝育是肯定要的了， 有啥不那么残忍的么
<divingCat> 给个指引阿
<divingCat> 楼下阿婆说花5快给乡下土法阉割， 就是用一刀片割了那蛋蛋。 觉得太不人道了
<divingCat> 好像有一种不用割的， 用什么扎着的。
<divingCat> 绝育是肯定要的了， 有啥不那么残忍的么
<knownbad> 用玉米棒
<divingCat> 我是不是掉了
<divingCat> 我这里是土地方， 见识很少的， 我想知道一般文明的做法是怎么样的
<knownbad> 不知道
<knownbad> 什么？
<knownbad> 你想练葵花宝典？
<divingCat> 如何绝育
<divingCat> 我说我的公猫阿
<knownbad> 不要客气我知道是你要的。
<divingCat> 怕那公猫在外面跳来跳去， 第一怕像以前公猫跑了， 第二又怕想楼上那猫摔死了
<divingCat> 本来也没那么急， 现在是要尽早做了
<divingCat> 我已非童男， 如何练葵花宝典
<divingCat> 我去 google it
<knownbad> 不需要童身只要自宫。
<knownbad> 看你哪里的兽医啊，他们一定有既定的手术。
<knownbad> 不是你要什么就可以什么。
<zoufeng> 葵花宝典可以是种葵花的教科书，不一定是武林秘籍啊
<knownbad> 那你可以练。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于小企鹅的中英文切换按键出现的诡异问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361566 昨晚上用得好好的设置成了左shift切换中英文，今天发现要连续按2次左shift才能切换，4.0.1和4.1.2版本的都是这样，刚开始还以为按键坏了，蛋疼得厉害 T T 请问这是怎么回事啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-01-25 11:24 
<zoufeng> 还是那句话：欲练此功，必先自攻
<knownbad> 欲练此功，阉了你家的猫。
<fivesheep> yo knownbad 
<fivesheep> 今天打飞机了么
<knownbad> what's up!
<knownbad> 没，还在公司。
<fivesheep> 这么晚?
<knownbad> 刚好有个问题。
 * divingCat 带 knownbad 去节育
<knownbad> knownbad: 欲练此功，阉了你家的猫。。。。
<divingCat> fivesheep, 你也在美国， 猫做节育， 知道美国是怎么个做法么
<knownbad> 你没看清楚。
<fivesheep> 阉割?
<fivesheep> 野猫很多的
<fivesheep> 美国的猫都超肥胖
<divingCat> fivesheep, 知道么， 楼下阿婆， 想带猫去割蛋蛋， 我想知道还有什么其它办法
<divingCat> 么
<soiamso> divingCat: 弄死
<fivesheep> divingCat: 去势是个好办法
<zoufeng> 都TMD闲的蛋疼
<divingCat> 去势是啥意思
 * divingCat 让楼下阿婆拉 knownbad 去割蛋蛋
<knownbad> 去势就是阉割。
<knownbad> 我想结扎但老婆不给。
<divingCat> 哦
<divingCat> 你老婆不是说不想生孩子么， 怎么不给呢
<knownbad> 又摇摆不定了。
<divingCat> 结扎又不影响性欲
<Patrick_DJ> 谁要结扎啊?
<divingCat> 让老婆戴环
<divingCat> 看 log, 我说了，又得给人说八卦
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<knownbad> 基本上宠物就结扎或阉割。  结扎就不会繁殖但还会发春。  阉割就都没了而且会发胖。
<divingCat> 哦， 接扎还是会发春阿
<divingCat> 美国大多是接扎还是阉割阿
<knownbad> 所以，fivesheep 肯定是割过才发胖的。
<knownbad> 不清楚，我没养宠物。
<divingCat> 网上看的大多都是割的
<knownbad> 是啊，省事吧？  猫发春蛮烦的吧。
<knownbad> 所以你说的人道就是阉割不给宠物发春的机会。
<knownbad> 好似古代的太监一样。
<knownbad> 以这观点莱看可能还有些道理。
<divingCat> 发春我倒没什么
<divingCat> 就是怕它跑了不回来， 现在多了他从楼上跳下摔死
<knownbad> 那也是发春的副作用啊。
<divingCat> 我住的地方麻烦阿， 主要是出去容易回不来， 而且在楼上
<divingCat> 如果出入方便的， 它发情完了能回来则没问题
<knownbad> 你像个女孩子。
<divingCat> 我是男人身， 女儿心阿
<divingCat> 可以么
<divingCat> maya， 我们做姐妹
<knownbad> 你小时候有没偷穿妈咪的裙子？
<divingCat> 没
<knownbad> 得赶快搞定回家。
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 今天这个真是自作自受，不过还是记一下，对自己提个醒。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361568 为了用ibus的gnome shell 扩展，好不容易吧ibus gjs编译安装上了，却发现这之中有bug，在输入的同时会自动留下拼音.....我真是造孽啊！亏他安装这么繁琐，我在这儿记下步骤。 sudo apt-get install gnome-common s …
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU系统开机后进入TTY1界面，进不了图形界面为何？sos!!!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361569 残念啊，到手才1小时不到笔记本，预装的是UBUNTU系统，开始挺正常的图形界面，我设置完用户名密码，系统进去界面设置，我去吃了个中饭，回来一看就变成黑底白字的界面了，上面写着啥WELCOME TO UBUNTU TTY1 …
<graycat> ctrl+alt+F7能回去么……
<cfy> 灰猫
<graycat> =。= IRC好神奇
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu11.04 安装来显卡插件后有个 AMD的水印 怎么去除? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361570 RT 小弟第一次用ubuntu什么都不会阿 求各路大神打救 我的显卡是 ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series 统计信息: 发表于 由 mr·L — 2012-01-25 12:52 
<cfy> 潜水猫
<Patrick_DJ> 正在吃...
<cnhezhong> 我日了 怎么扯到计划生育上去了
<cnhezhong> sorry  错过了好多聊天记录  对不住了
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • GTKQQ我修改了。加入了locale支持～ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361571 GTKQQ我修改了。加入了locale支持～ 我准备加入开发团队。 源码下载(make dist) gtkqq-0.2~svn.tar.gz 统计信息: 发表于 由 rgwan — 2012-01-25 14:01 
<fzfh> 都睡着了吗？哈哈
<NoIE> zzzZZZZ
<Patrick_DJ> 就是啊，好安列
<Patrick_DJ> 静
<Patrick_DJ> 静得我心慌...
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 撸管就不慌了
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 撸管是什么意思?
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 手淫
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: ...
<fzfh> gebjgd: 這個這個……
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 试试看 看你还心慌不
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 那叫没事找事干...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 安装错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361573 arch 只修改了inittab文件 忘记了 ～/.xinitrc 在demons里加了dbus gdm 结果一reboot只显示鼠标了能动 其他黑屏 求助 怎么能再把文件修改一下？？ 先谢过各位了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 我叫家卫 — 2012-01-25 14:43 
<namoamitabuddha> Google 隐私权政策发生的调整有啥弊端么？
<namoamitabuddha> https://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/policies/privacy/preview/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 预览：隐私权政策 – 政策和原则
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请教.ubuntu 启动时 在进入登录界面前，显示出上次关机时的画面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361574 ubuntu 版本 11.10 I386 桌面版。 开机很慢。应该说是有点像死机，画面的红色的。 按几下键盘，过两秒左右就突然见黑屏了 然后就显示上次关机的后面，就是那个关机时问你是不是关闭所有的应用程序。 …
<archl> cfy: 稀饭呀
<cfy> archl: .
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 还有其他解么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 就一个啊。昨天就解完了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求代码
<archl> cfy: 你的显卡驱动装上了？
<cfy> archl: 貌似很好的，我跑了下游戏。
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: 什么游戏?
<archl> cfy: 电脑$10让给我。
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: aquaria
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: paste2坏掉了。。。
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: 我也玩玩... :)
<archl> cfy: 哦刚才一张废纸从2.2m高的柜子上自然飘落进入废纸篓里。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://paste2.org/p/1881814
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: (time (solve (string->sudoku-solve "...8.1..........435............7.8........1...2..3....6......75..34........2..6..")))
<sulit> 过年好
<sulit> ofan: 你好
<archl> ofan: 网络好。
<sulit> ofan: 给你拜个晚年
<sulit> ofan: 有空聊
 * archl 自己绝对不会是澳大利亚人。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 各种看不懂
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: -> 是啥算子
<archl> Destine: 悦悦过年好
<Destine> archl, 春节快乐！
<archl> :) 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看来我目前的编码能力远不能搞明白数独
<archl> /me 离开去吃饭。
<Patrick_DJ> cfy: 用yaourt -S aquaria-hib-hg 找不到数据，郁闷了..
<MaskRay> Destine: 悦姐春节快乐！
<MaskRay> cfy: 每次选择候选数最少的格子填？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: hi
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://www.math.ie/checker.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Gary McGuire's Minimum Sudoku Page, Sudoku Checker
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 他证明了最少17，我本来是让 cfy 帮忙验证的
<cfy> MaskRay: namoamitabuddha: 算法部分不是我写的。我就写了string -> array的转换。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我本来只是想验证下
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay: Kandu: 再看一遍也不错 http://blog.redfox66.com/post/2010/10/06/sotry-about-sqrt.aspx
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 一个Sqrt函数引发的血案 » 码农 | 关注互联网，算法，开发
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 1000+行asm...
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 主要是有一篇论文
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你看见没？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: terrytao.wordpress.com
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_inverse_square_root
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: Fast inverse square root - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看不懂
<Kandu> cfy: 看來傳言不可信啊
<cfy> Kandu: 啥传言？
<cfy> Kandu: 屏幕录像成gif byzanz-record
<Kandu> cfy: 「carmack 寫了這段代碼」這個傳言
<Kandu> cfy: 不過那篇文章很有意思
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。
<cfy> Kandu: 看这个 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_inverse_square_root
<cfy> 我的flash好像坏掉了。。。
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】awk命令行输入多行问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361575 我想输入命令： Code: cat /etc/passwd | awk -F: ' \ NF != 7 { \ printf("line %d, does not have 7 fields: %s", NR, $0)} \ $1 !~ /[A-Za-z0-9]/{printf("line %d, nonalphanumeric user id:  %s\n", NR, $0)} ' 但是每输完第3行回车后就会推出并且报错 结果见图~ 1.jpg 如何才能正确输入命令 …
<MaskRay> Carmack之前也有人用，出处找不到了
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐挂机？
<mike-w> 有用openbox的吗？
<jiero> mike-w: 没有注意它
<Kandu> cfy: 看不懂了，當初看組成原理的時候，我跳過 ieee float 沒看..[C[C[C[C
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> jiero: 怎么玩？那游戏
<jiero> cfy: 。。。看着一步一步的提示。。。
<cfy> jiero: ....
<jiero> cfy: 要我说所有的操作么？
<cfy> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> cfy: 光标是凝视（中建或者E）的方位; 也是游动方向（WASD是更细微）；右键是攻击）有远程攻击能力才用;如此这般。空格是持续游动。
<cfy> jiero: 然后呢？
<jiero> 还有游动时在前进方向再按会加速。
<jiero> cfy: 其他的自己找吧。
<cfy> 这个我知道，很早就说了
<jiero> cfy: 右键还是唱歌。
<cfy> jiero: 这个游戏主要是干啥的？
<cfy> jiero: 经历传奇？
<jiero> cfy: 探索。
<jiero> cfy: 恩。
<jiero> cfy: 你想打架？
<cfy> jiero: 没。
<cfy> jiero: 打架，重启。dota
<jiero> cfy: 对海马按右键，就骑着海马。
<jiero> cfy: 那算打架？多没意思。。。
<cfy> jiero: 画面比较好，感觉不错。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。是吗。。。
<cfy> jiero: 不过有一次玩，突然关机了。。。。
<jiero> cfy: 我是绝对不适应这种不能键盘控制角色移动的
<cfy> jiero: 秒关的。
<cfy> jiero: 额。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 不会死可以微调么
<Patrick_DJ> 啥游戏?
<cfy> Patrick_DJ: 就前面说的
<cfy> aquaria
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 算法究竟是否是牛顿迭代？
<cfy> 我怎么好像连你们讨论的话，都看不懂。。。
<cfy> 杯具了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: SICP 有介绍 sqrt, 我提前翻到过。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<jiero> cfy: 哦。gnome-shell经常3d的时候崩溃，关己
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 牛顿迭代法
<jiero> cfy:  Ubuntu 12.04和 Fedora 16一样新啊。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: newton method....我高中就知道了。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Orz
<cfy> 也许是初中。。。
<cfy> 忘了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 你20岁？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我啥都不知道。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 看到就知道嘛。。。不就是那个公式嘛。。。
<cfy> 看到就知道嘛。。。这可比大多数高初中只是简单
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不懂什么f'(x)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我也不懂
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<cfy> jiero: 你能访问 https://solidot.org/ 么？
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> 我擦。。。
<cfy> 坏掉了。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这人牛
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 谁？
<jiero> cfy: 不动
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terence_Tao
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Terence Tao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alvin_rxg> Title: Terence Tao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ en.wikipedia.org)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 鸭梨好大
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 你多干了。。
<cfy> jiero: .
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 他的 blog 你上的了么
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 嗯，不知道哪裏 bug 了
<cfy> alvin_rxg: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不上，我打酱油的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦
<alvin_rxg> 真是的， channel joined 的 signal 沒用……
<alvin_rxg> argh
<jiero> alvin_rxg...你的网络和昨天 lainme 的一样了。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 測試個 signal
<alvin_rxg> 完畢
<cfy> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 那都是 irssi 的文檔沒說明白…
<cfy> alvin_rxg: erc路过
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 地上有香蕉
<jiero> 啊，、
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 香蕉？
<[ub]> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用wine 玩永恒之塔Aion http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361576 wine 真的能玩aion！我在老外的网站发现的。 不知道国内有谁成功过 appimage.php.png appimage1.php.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 下班后 — 2012-01-25 17:51 
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 嗯，香蕉皮
<LOL_> roy
<LOL_> roylez: 主席，诺基亚自带的邮箱客户端竟然支持imap idle
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有啥好游戲沒？
<LOL_> 不过它真的很简陋，，，
<LOL_> iGoogle: 小ee好
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<jiero> alvin_rxg: minetest
<roylez_> jiero: 袋鼠
<roylez_> jiero: http://imgur.com/a/a1hXG
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Photo Album - Imgur
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 等我搬家了，就沒開放端口咯
<kiss990a> 请问，如何使archlinux 32位版支持大内存？
<kiss990a> 4G的内存只显示3G
<roylez_> kiss990a: pacman -Ss pae 能找到东西么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: aquaria
<kiss990a> 没有显示东西
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<roylez_> kiss990a: yaourt -S linux-pae
<jiero> roylez 爱生活
<alvin_rxg> jiero: aquaria 收費的吧
<Patrick_DJ> roylez_: 我的也找不到pae
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 是啊。
<roylez_> kiss990a: 从aur里面编译
<LOL_> zhan: 鱼好。
<roylez_> LOL_: 说了是尸体
<Patrick_DJ> roylez_: 谢谢. :)
<kiss990a> roylez,我没有yaourt命令，pacman -Ss yaourt也没有结果
<alvin_rxg> ck 內核也開了 pae 吧？ 還是建議用 ck 內核
<roylez_> kiss990a: 那你自己从aur下PKGBUILD，自己makepkg
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: ck没机会进内核树的吧
<alvin_rxg> :|
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 在pacman.conf最后添加:第一行： [archlinuxfr] 第二行： Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<[ub]> Patrick_DJ ⇪ t: Index of /i686/
<kiss990a> roylez, 我先找找安装yaourt，再用那条命令
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 保存。运行 pacman -Sy yaourt curl
<alvin_rxg> 還有，既然4G 內存了，幹嘛不用 64位呢
<kiss990a> alvin_rxg, 因为正好有32的版本
<zoufeng> 怎么，都叛变Ubuntu了？
<Patrick_DJ> zoufeng: 是啊。
<jiero> kiss990a: 。。。什么啊？arch不是网络安装吗，用混合就好了
<Patrick_DJ> zoufeng: 你也来arch吧. ;)
<kiss990a> jiero, 我以前下载的i686的版本，现在 要让它支持4G内存。
<saimazoon> patrick bateman
<jiero> kiss990a: 。。。你那版本还能用不。。。
<zoufeng> 我看看吧。现在对Ubuntu也忍无可忍，等放假的时间重新安装ArkLInux
 * jiero 自嘲从来没想去看完arch的安装步骤就卡住了
<kiss990a> 能用，还蛮新的。201108的
<zoufeng> 只是安装archLinux时没有图形界面程序，特别是分区时很麻烦
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ, archlinux.fr添加在哪里。我添加了再运行pacman -Sy yaourt，提示没有找到
<alvin_rxg> Title: Archlinux.fr (@ archlinux.fr)
<Patrick_DJ> 没试过pae模式，不知道稳定不？ 我原先也是用的32位arch，就是因为3G的限制，前几天就搞到64位去了，结果有些老软件运行不怎么好，比如(qq for linux 不能ibus输入中文了，32位却是正常的)
<kiss990a> 现在已经安装了vmplayer x86, eset nod32 x86这些软件。不知道升级到64位能不能正常运行
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 在/etc/pacman.conf的最末尾吧
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 给我$1 我加到我的帐户上，算你买了 Aquaria
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ,  是添加到最尾部的
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 是啊，有问题么?
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你是一成員？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 有免費版的沒？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 开玩笑的～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 没免费版。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 可以增加支付总数
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 要是圣诞前问我要我还有一个号～现在那个送出去了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 現在就是找不到可以靜下心來慢慢玩的游戲
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩 这个，我给你盗链下载。
<alvin_rxg> 不玩
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: aquaria？
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: 問他 => jiero 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 主席好意给你
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: http://mirror.alz3abi.com/index.php?dir=Games/Linux/
<alvin_rxg> 可我是不要啊……
<[ub]> roylez_ ⇪ t: Alzaabi Mirrors
<jiero> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg 哈哈
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 爷有钱
<alvin_rxg> wow, 裏邊好多盜版哦
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 正版的，DRM free
<jiero> roylez_ 乐乐库穷。
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ, 添加了提示还是未找到软件
<jiero> roylez_ 就那么几个，都是老的
<alvin_rxg> 對了， Revenge of the titans 有沒有非 java 版本的？
<jiero> roylez_ 昨天看了袋鼠国还展览中国商代的文物哦。
<roylez_> jiero: humble那些，到现在就收藏了俩，aquaria和cave story
<jiero> roylez_ hammerfight
<roylez_> jiero: 鼎烹袋鼠？
<jiero> roylez 我就玩完了2， braid 和 hammerfight
<roylez_> jiero: hammerfight好慢
<jiero> roylez 不是那个鼎
<jiero> roylez_ 移植的不好感觉。。。游戏本身不错，但是移植太差了
<alvin_rxg> 決定了，繼續 urb
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 没有非java的吧
<roylez_> alvin_rxg: 你果然有前途
<Inode_LF> helle
<Inode_LF> server
<jiero> roylez_ aquaria 我这次直接踩着石头森林了，以前都不知道能这样逆水行进呢。
<alvin_rxg> revenge of the titans 的 demo 跑過，卡死。所以想找個非 java 的
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ, 在WIKI找到安装方法了，要添加一个 [archlinuxfr]
<kiss990a> 错误：无法从 repo.archlinux.fr : The requested URL returned error: 404 获取文件 'archlinnuxfr.db'
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ repo.archlinux.fr)
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 是啊，发给你了啊. 0_0
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还 Urban Terror 啊。。。去玩 Red Eclipse 哦。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: red eclipse 有點假……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 音效吧～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 本来就是玩偶游戏哦～
<roylez_> jiero: http://data.whicdn.com/images/21736838/861847_large.jpg
<Patrick_DJ> 那只猪好像在笑啊...
<alvin_rxg> 好像子彈還無限的……
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 对哦
<alvin_rxg> 不就是那啥 unreal tournement 呢
<jiero> roylez 猪很可爱的。
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ, AUR里的软件貌似都很新。是稳定的版本吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 玩其他模式。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢以前 Sauerbaten的 占旗子
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不过我讨厌1年都不更新的游戏～
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 知道为啥我不玩 Urban Terror 了吧
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Introducing the HUD. Say hello to the future of the menu.
<roylez_> jiero: 真心不喜欢
<roylez_> jiero: hehe
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 这个我也不确认，不过用着还没出过问题。 :)
<Patrick_DJ> kiss990a: 当然，我用yaourt装了多数都是些比较流行的软件。没试过偏门或是没见过的，反正就是没乱装过。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://bytefluent.com/vivify/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Bytefluent | Vivify
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐过年好
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐过年好
<jiero> adam8157 阿当过年好。
<jiero> roylez_ 这个不错哦
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac290324/
<[ub]> adam8157,啥网址y 老郭2012巅峰之作《我要穿越》 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez_  zeitgeist 终于在 Ubuntu里发挥表面功效了
<jiero> 用 GNOME Shell 的出来溜溜啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 用gnome shell的那个回家过年去了
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。都回去了不是
<jiero> happyaron: 除了我以外。
<jiero> happyaron: Deepin 也准备复制这个 Ubuntu的功能吗？
<happyaron> jiero: ubuntu的啥功能？
<happyaron> jiero: 我不大关注他们的开发
<jiero> happyaron:  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Introducing the HUD. Say hello to the future of the menu.
<happyaron> 没看明白他说的是啥意思。
<happyaron> 反正unity那些功能，在gnome-shell里就是一堆js/css
<jiero> happyaron: 就是可以输入然后出现菜单/功能的候选项
<kiss990a> Patrick_DJ,  有没有中文archlinux的频道
<jiero> happyaron:  比找菜单更像快捷键
<jiero> happyaron: 但是也更适合不熟悉的用户
<happyaron> jiero: 是不是windows7的开始菜单那样，有个搜索框，输入进去就自动帮你搜索？
<jiero> happyaron: 是的，不过看样子是程序内菜单搜索
<jiero> happyaron: 实例是 inkscape
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> jiero: 看来是不满意全局菜单了？
<jiero> happyaron: 当然。。。全局菜单是垃圾啊。
<happyaron> 又要dirty hack掉gtk，唉。
<happyaron> jiero: mac的全局菜单不是据说挺好用么
<jiero> happyaron: 我不觉得。
<happyaron> jiero: 至今还没用上全局菜单的路过。
<jiero> happyaron: 好吧。我觉得iphone也不容易入手。。。
<happyaron> 没有iphone的飘过
<jiero> happyaron: 和 android 一样，功能太多了，不集中所以麻烦。
<happyaron> jiero: android我还挺习惯的
<jiero> 功能越少越容易入手～
<CYN> 呃，有没有人用archlinux的？
<jiero> happyaron: 恩。首先是那个 home 。///让我这个从没用此类玩意的真不知怎么办啊
<jiero> CYN: 50%此处的人用 arch
<CYN> jiero: -，-
<jiero> CYN 然后 10% 的分 gentoo debian fedora ubuntu 
<CYN> 我发现我装不上gnome
<jiero> 剩余 10% 的有更多可能
<CYN> kde倒是成功了
<CYN> 同样的方法装gnome却神奇的苦逼了
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮现在有很多活要处理？
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 我读书了哦，我用 kindle 读书了哦——这是我10多岁之后第二次真的读休闲/启发类书
<jiero> happyaron: 第一次是主席给我的一篇，去年。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> jiero: kindle 看书还是很爽的。
<happyaron> dx 就更爽了
<jiero> happyaron:  第一件事情，就是把所有不重要的东西都丢掉——我做不到啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 不过我把你当成重要的东西～
<roylez_> jiero: kindle掏出来看看
<jiero> roylez_ 看 Organized Simplicity 
<jiero> by Tsh Oxenreider
<jiero> roylez_ 哦，kindle 怎么给你看？
<jiero> cfy: 我决定不玩 aquaria了，给7岁的妹妹玩。
<cfy> jiero: @_@
<cfy> jiero: 你给我玩，7岁小朋友玩的游戏啊。。。
<cfy> jiero: 国内的小孩玩不了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<roylez_> jiero: 我诅咒你，恋童屁
<jiero> roylez_ 怎么给你看呢？
<jiero> roylez_ 啊？
<cfy> roylez_: 玩过byzanz-record么？
<jiero> roylez_ 我讨厌孩子的。。。
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1401309704?ie=UTF8&tag=zenhab-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1401309704
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Amazon.com: The Power of Less: The Fine Art of Limiting Yourself to the Essential...in Business and in Life (9781401309701): Leo Babauta: Books
<roylez_> jiero: 我比较想买这本
<roylez_> jiero: 这本对澳大利亚人很合适。澳大利亚人本来就小气 lol
<jiero> roylez_ 送给你？
<jiero> roylez_ 澳大利亚人小气。。。所以搞志愿者活动。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 买了送我？
<jiero> roylez_ 不出钱，就是为了去玩。
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez_ 前提是你要答应以后借给我看。
<happyaron> jiero: 你买了借给他看吧。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。
<jiero> happyaron: 我嫌麻烦啊。不知道怎么付钱的说。。。其实这样根本就是如同买不到
<roylez_> jiero: ....不知道怎么付钱啊
<roylez_> jiero: kindle能借书？
<jiero> roylez_ 能吧。
<jiero> roylez_ http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200549320
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y Amazon.com Help: Lending Kindle Books
<roylez_> ....
<jiero> roylez_ 我也不知道怎么在 Amazon 付钱——
<happyaron> jiero: 绑信用卡，然后one click。。。
<cfy> 好容易啊
<happyaron> cfy: 顾客付钱还搞那么麻烦，你以为都是12306.cn啊
<roylez_> jiero: 这本书没找到lending这项
<jiero> roylez_ 确实。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 简单地说，我没信用卡
<cfy> jiero: 主席肯定有
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  http://freegamer.blogspot.com/2012/01/silver-lining-of-megaupload-shutdown.html 
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Free Gamer - Open Source Games: The silver lining of the MegaUpload shutdown
<cfy> happyaron: 啊，我都是货到付款
<happyaron> jiero: cfy +++++++1
<happyaron> cfy: 额
<jiero> 在墙外。
<jiero> cfy: 哈哈，没这个好事啊。
<happyaron> cfy: 货到付款还带刷卡的，估计是我镇特色
 * happyaron 但说实话我挺喜欢的
<cfy> happyaron: 啥卡都行么？
<roylez_> cfy: 公交卡不行
<happyaron> 顶主席
<cfy> roylez_: 学校饭卡也行是么？
<roylez_> cfy: 饭卡得在送货人的嘴里刷
<roylez_> cfy: 一定成的。你下次这么干
<cfy> 主席又调皮
<jiero> cfy: 买饭？
<cfy> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭也
<cfy> jiero: ..
<gjp> cfy: 在？
<cfy> gjp: 嗯
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭。去玩 Kernel Panic 啊。
<gjp> cfy: 我又快被折腾死了
<cfy> jiero: 这个好玩么？
<gjp> cfy: 我的/var/log竟然有900M大
<cfy> gjp: 怎么了？
<MaskRay> gjp: logrotate
<cfy> * games-puzzle/pipepanic
<jiero> cfy: 。。。不是那个。。。
<jiero> cfy: 是 Kernel Panic
<cfy> jiero: 怎么装？
<jiero> cfy: 你什么os？
<adam8157> jiero: ... 这词儿我最怕了...
<jiero> adam8157哈哈
<jiero> adam8157 职业。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://imgur.com/7FeSW
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y My Friend went to the Amazon and found this... - Imgur
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋....
<jiero> cfy: 我忘记了。你是哪个发行版啊。。。
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnnd，又不理我
<adam8157> roylez_: 是这个吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 是这个吧 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mata_mata
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: Mata mata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiero> cfy反正就是装 spring-engine，然后装 kernel panic 的zip文件/装 python和 /rapid-spring
<gjp`> cfy: 我又快被折腾死了
 * adam8157 我太学术了
<gjp`> cfy: 我的/var/log竟然有900M大, /var/log/messages有890M以上
<gjp`> cfy: 其中完全是一个内容的重复
<jiero> roylez 我看到一个大大的水生爬行动物哦。
<roylez_> adam8157: 不是。你给我的是龟的图片。我给你的是鳖的图片
<gjp`> cfy: 那个内容就是：[drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times
<gjp`>  
<cfy> gjp`: MaskRay 不是说了
<cfy> gjp`: 不知道。。。
<gjp`> cfy: 我刚才掉线了
<cfy> jiero: gentoo
<cfy> gjp`: <MaskRay> gjp: logrotate
<gjp`> cfy: 什么都没看到。。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 一个啦 枫叶龟 也叫枯叶龟. 你那张图片也是这个 冲着鼻头拍的而已
<cfy> jiero: 好像没有。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 龟和鳖你分不清的么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 看鼻头
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦. 回去票买了么
<gjp``> cfy: 我又掉线了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我13号上班
<gjp``> cfy: 还是没看到。。。。
<cfy> jiero: .....
<roylez_> adam8157: 你说我有必要买票么？
<cfy> roylez_: 比我还完。。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 发错。。。
<jiero> cfy:  http://springrts.com/wiki/Gentoo_install
<[ub]> jiero ⇪ t: Gentoo install - Spring
<adam8157> roylez_: 你妹... 我除夕那天还加班了... 就因为爆出来的那个提权漏洞
<cfy> gjp``: 装个logrotate
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还有好多假都没请啊
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<cfy> jiero: 算了，我看书继续。。
<uu> 谁能告诉我这句话的意思：What is two in the fourth degrees?
<roylez_> adam8157: 记得给我寄脆脆鲨
 * cfy ft。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 你个壕 还让我寄
<roylez_> adam8157: 我穷到嚎
<cfy> adam8157 给我寄包
<gjp> cfy: 我还是什么都没看到，我又掉线了！！！！！！！我想打死ISP的负责人
<cfy> gjp: .....
<cfy> gjp: 装logrotate
<gjp> cfy: 我装了，关键不在这
<cfy> gjp: 那关键在哪？
<gjp> cfy: 我的日志内全是同一条内容
<cfy> gjp: ...
<gjp> cfy: [drm:intel_prepare_page_flip] *ERROR* Prepared flip multiple times
<adam8157> cfy: 电子书做好没?
<cfy> adam8157: 什么电子书？
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 上
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<cfy> adam8157: 不久一包 脆脆鲨么。。至于么。。
<adam8157> lol
<jiero> roylez_ http://i.imgur.com/E2t90.jpg
<MaskRay> 脆脆鲨真好吃。。
<cfy> jiero: 那条鱼？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要去买包吃吃。。
<gebjgd> 翠翠傻是什么
<gebjgd> 脆脆鲨是什么
<jiero> cfy: 有4只脚的鱼么。。。
<cfy> 传奇食品
<cfy> jiero: 这货是啥？
<MaskRay> 巧克力威化
<jiero> cfy: 不知道。
<gebjgd> cfy: 传说中的食品?
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯。
<jiero> cfy: 我拍的。
<cfy> jiero: 再清楚点
<cfy> jiero: 有吧，我有几条小鱼，有类似的脚。。。
<gebjgd> 就知道雀巢的那个威化饼
<cfy> 有‘脚’
<jiero> cfy: 额。找找澳大利亚野生蜥蜴。。。
<cfy> 仅0.59元/支！雀巢脆脆鲨威化巧克力(12.5g/支，长条状)，市场价0.9元 ..
<cfy> 吃 杨梅
<adam8157> jiero: 吸过大麻么 cc roylez_ ofan 
<jiero> cfy 你认为有鱼喜欢把头露出水面么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 有
<jiero> adam8157 大麻是啥？
<jiero> gebjgd: 这样的你也认为是鱼？ http://i.imgur.com/E2t90.jpg
<cfy> jiero: 有的。
<gebjgd> cfy: 蜥蜴
<gebjgd> jiero: 蜥蜴 爬行动物
<cfy> gebjgd: 蜥蜴？
<gebjgd> 娃娃鱼
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。我也认为是一种，不过也可能是娃娃鱼的近亲。。
<gebjgd> 拉屎去
<jiero> 远亲。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<roylez_> gebjgd: 娃娃鱼不如salamandra
<gebjgd> roylez_: 不懂
<gjp> cfy: 你是怎么打的字体补丁？
<gebjgd> 文化水平低
<cfy> gjp: 啥字体补丁？
<gjp> cfy: 异或是根本就没打？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 蝾螈
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6860065788
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 法国火蝾螈-淘宝网
<gjp> cfy: 中文字体。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 鸡屁股?
<cfy> gjp: 在用micro hei
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的名字是“高金培”
<gebjgd> gjp: 和高英培什么关系?
<gjp> cfy: 不虚吗？
<cfy> gjp: 虚
<gjp> gebjgd: 那个。。。。。。一点关系没有
<roylez_> gebjgd: 小时候养过一只自己抓的，不知道它吃什么，饿死了
<gjp> cfy: 。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 不虚
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你残害生灵啊
<gjp> cfy: 我觉得那样还不如用点阵字体
<gjp> gebjgd: 你是什么系统？
<gebjgd> gjp: arch
<gjp> gebjgd: 。。。。。
<gjp> gebjgd: 我是gentoo。。。。。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 不好养，跟青蛙吃的差不多
<jiero> roylez_ 强悍。。。我小时候拽着只蛇到处走但是不敢上楼梯——因为那样蛇就离我太近了。结果我就试着把蛇放在走道里狂奔上楼找瓶子，下来蛇就不见了。。。
<gebjgd> gjp: 和系统有什么关系
<gebjgd> gjp: 问题在字体
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac187909/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 我勒个去！大哥你太猛了，这到底是眼镜蛇还是草绳啊？ - AcFun.tv
<gjp> gebjgd: 你是打的什么补丁？
<gebjgd> gjp: 没打
<gjp> gebjgd: 应该是渲染的问题吧？
<gjp> gebjgd: 那你是怎么做的？
<gebjgd> gjp: 赶紧跑
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • tomboy(阿贴便笺）无法上传问题，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361582 我的电脑里面的阿贴便笺不知从什么时候起实然同步出错了，只能下载，不能上传。 直接上图， 有没有高手给点意见啊， 统计信息: 发表于 由 ntgouki — 2012-01-25 19:52 
<cfy> MaskRay: 你中文你用的啥字体？
<gjp> gebjgd: 你是怎么处理的字体？
<MaskRay> gjp: cfy: 你们nick的命名法是一样的。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 额。
<gebjgd> gjp: 你名字真怪异 win字体 mac stheiti字体 opensuse的字体 ee给的圆体都有
<gjp> MaskRay: 。。。。
<gjp> gebjgd: ？？？
<MaskRay> cfy: ZhunYuan
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 盗版？
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，盗版
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 如何确定给 debian backports 是否发成功
<gebjgd> gjp: 没处理 无须处理
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: what?
<gjp> gebjgd: 不处理不是发虚吗？
<gebjgd> gjp: 不虚
<gjp> gebjgd: 你中文默认字体是什么？
<gebjgd> gjp: ee给的圆体
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 在讨论中文用啥字体
<gjp> gebjgd: 叫什么名字？
<gebjgd> gjp: vera sans Yuanti mono
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我都用wqy
<gebjgd> gjp: opensuse自带的字体我都拷贝出来了 win的所有字体我这里也有 没有字体发虚的问题 这么用了很久了 天天用
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 20分钟左右之后看这里 http://lists.debian.org/debian-backports/
<[ub]> happyaron ⇪ t: Debian Mailing Lists -- Index for debian-backports
<jiero> roylez 认识这只吗？ http://i.imgur.com/E2t90.jpg
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的系统果然跟你不一样
<gjp> gebjgd: 我的就虚
<gebjgd> gjp: 和系统没关系 字体要全
<gebjgd> gj
<gebjgd> gjp: 没字体的时候我这里也虚
 * gebjgd 上班去
<divingCat> 我的字体全虚
<MaskRay> qt的字体？
<divingCat> 系统字体
<divingCat> 字体的比划都太细
<gjp> cfy: 现在折腾的我都想用windows了
<cfy> gjp: ..
<gjp> cfy: 但window下的vim和emacs实在不靠谱。。。。。
<divingCat> Didot 这个字体怎么那么难看
<pocoyo> gjp: 怎么不靠谱？
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: 又折腾啥
<gjp> pocoyo: 很不好用。。。。。
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 我的系统快把我折腾死了
<pocoyo> gjp: emacs 不是一样的。
<gjp> pocoyo: 我试过，也不顺手
<pocoyo> gjp: 那 linux 应该也不顺手吧。
<gjp> pocoyo: linux版相当顺手
<pocoyo> gjp: 我也觉得好一点，不过也没什么很不顺手的，就是有些需要linux下的程序 win里面没有 就这些不顺。
<namoamitabuddha> gjp: -> Debian, 报 bug
<gjp> namoamitabuddha: 什么？
<gjp> cfy: 我刚发现Gentoo对我的显卡也有小bug
<gjp> cfy: 就是不断的刷日志
<cfy> gjp: ..
<gjp> cfy: 不过幸好我已经修复了，问题已经在bug.launchpad.net提供的补丁中得到了修复
<gjp> cfy: 但我有些奇怪，为什么ubuntu本身不使用这个补丁。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 这里有个字体的配置
<namoamitabuddha> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=301891
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Debian如何使用Ubuntu的字体渲染？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于debian6 安装 google chrome浏览器的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361583 我装好了debian6 但是发现装了google 浏览器出现了问题，并不像ubuntu下直接显示在菜单里，而是只在安装文件夹里有该打开项，我想知道怎么样把快捷方式和图标加入到菜单里，就是那个网络菜单里！ 谢谢各位大大了 统计信息:  …
<lei`> 有没有pdf转html的工具
<lei`> 要图片和格式都能转过来的
<namoamitabuddha> 全部转成图片，然后。。。
<alvin_rxg> lei`: libreoffice 有類似的功能
<lei`> 试试
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何使用无线ADSL？即连接电信调制解调器的无线网后拨号上网。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361584 希望各位老师给小弟一个解答！谢谢！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chpzi — 2012-01-25 20:35 
<Inode_LF> hi
<[ub]> Inode_LF, 好  ㍬ 
<stlifey> 这机器人不错。。
<MaskRay> lei`: pdf2html
<lei`> < MaskRay 那个我试了,一个劲转图片
<lei`> pdftohtml也试了,这个转出了格式和图片都没有了,唯一的格式就是换行
<lei`> 我是想转了在手机上看,手机上看pdf很不给力
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 今天 debian-backports 的 mailing-list 不更新了？
<lei`> 也不知道现在这些人怎么那么喜欢pdf doc的
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 更新，我收到好几封邮件了
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: https://lists.debian.org/debian-backports/2012/01/threads.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: debian-backports Jan 2012 by thread 
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 不和网上同步的？
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 你发信的邮箱是啥？我似乎没看到你的信。
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 网页20分钟刷新一次
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 我已经过了1 hrs
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 1 hour
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: eular.frank AT gmail.com?
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: y
<happyaron> namoamitabuddha: 这封信刚刚到我邮箱。
<happyaron> Bug on my VGA driver
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 之前有相同的么
<happyaron> 没有
<namoamitabuddha> happyaron: 那说明被过滤了
<happyaron> en
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 安装tomboy出现的问题，关于 ./configure make 的，新手，大家包涵 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361590 ntgouki@ntgouki-UL20FT:~/downloads/tomboy-1.8.3$ ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p checking for gawk... no checking for mawk... m …
<tIn502> udev的日志一般在哪里啊
<tIn502> 找到了
<stock-cn> tIn502: 找到啥了？
<tIn502> udev日志
<tIn502> 我每次开机一会找到硬盘，一会找不到
<tIn502> 就在linux其中的时候
<tIn502> bios都正常的
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • firefox播不了视频 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361591 firefox 的flash插件好像有些问题~~ 但不会更新flash。。。 大家能不能教下我啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sfaf蛋蛋 — 2012-01-25 21:29 
<yiluxiangbei06> 安卓手机系统用哪个irc客户端及翻墙软件啊，大家多多帮助
<stock-cn> yiluxiangbei06: 安卓手机上的IRC客户端，似乎字体都很小，我以前用过一个，不记得叫什么了
<stock-cn> IRC在手机上用户太少了
<Patrick_DJ> 字体大小什么的应该是可以改的吧
<yiluxiangbei06> 是小日本开发的，我改成UTF-8，始终进不了频道
<Patrick_DJ> Q: androind 系统是linux的变种么?
<yiluxiangbei06> 是的
<zerta_D> 我用的andchat
<zerta_D> 还可以
<zerta_D> 可以调节字体大小
<tIn502> 又找不到硬盘了
<tIn502> －。－
<tIn502> 好痛苦
<divingCat> tIn502, 怎么了
<divingCat> 找不到硬盘???
<tIn502> 恩
<tIn502> waiting 10 sec 因为找不到 /dev/sdb10
<tIn502> 一会好一会坏
<divingCat> 不在你的机箱立马
<divingCat> 不在你的机箱里吗
<tIn502> 在啊
<tIn502> 当然在
<Patrick_DJ> 这问题问的...
<tIn502> 一会好，一会坏
<divingCat> 那怎么找不到
<Patrick_DJ> sdb10是分区.
<tIn502> 恩
<tIn502> 是我一块硬盘
<yiluxiangbei06> 拆开机箱把数据线接口换一下试试，是不是接口松了
<divingCat> 是不是给小孩拿去玩了
<tIn502> 启动必须加载根目录
<divingCat> 现在小孩太调皮了
<tIn502> －。－ 在windows没有这样的情况
<Patrick_DJ> tin502: 硬盘是什么型号的？ 如果是08-09年的500G硬盘话，会有你说的这种情况.
<tIn502> 是的，就是这个年份的
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 难道是硬盘的问题
<divingCat> cfy, 猫儿子过两天要去阉割
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 可能性比较大。 那段时间出了一批硬盘的fireware固件有BUG，时不时的出这种问题，就算是WINDOWS下也是找不到硬盘，在BIOS的位置卡死了。
<tIn502> 我没有在bios卡死过
<tIn502> 之前貌似这块硬盘有问题
<tIn502> 以前公司送给我的
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 0_0
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 难道要换硬盘了？
<divingCat> 没问题送给你阿
<divingCat> 叫公司换个好的
<tIn502> 都换公司的
<tIn502> 换公司了
<divingCat> 叫新公司送个新的
<tIn502> － －
<tIn502> 怎么windows2008又有更新了
<tIn502> 爱
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 那个硬盘很不可靠啊。尽早备份吧，它随时都会发生完全永远识别不到硬盘的情况，到时连数据恢复都不行了。
<cap_sensitive> hi，怎么用 rvm 更新 ruby 的某个 head 版本？
<tIn502> 看rvm bangzhu 
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 上面都是跑了一半的电驴文件
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: =_=
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: web amule 和linux系统
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 我用的是amule vlk
<Patrick_DJ>  tIn502: web amule估计没的磁盘缓冲机制吧.
<cfy> divingCat: 猫儿子送我好了
<cfy> divingCat: 这样你不用不忍心了
<divingCat> :)
<cpnangil> hi guys
<cpnangil> how do you do?
<Patrick_DJ> hi gays
<tIn502> 就是amule +web控制端
<tIn502> 下载速度没有迅雷快
<tIn502> －。－
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 呃，我还为是firefox的amule的插件什么的，误解了...
<divingCat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dpeceelgdsj.jpg
<tIn502> 之前我以为是grub的问题，然后换成了syslinux 但还是一样
<tIn502> 现在又回来了
<tIn502> 全部都回来了
<Patrick_DJ> - -
<cfy> divingCat: 猫能穿衣服么？
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 除了arch是rolling release还有什么发行版本也是呢
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 不了解。我只用过ubuntu 和arch.
<divingCat> 不知道
<divingCat> 我没那么娘
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 我现在就是arch
<Patrick_DJ> me too
<WindSense> ?
<tIn502> 我掉了？
<zerta_D> 嗯。
<tIn502> 奇怪啊
<zerta_D> 你掉了。
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 你用gnome3?
<cap_sensitive> tIn502: Gentoo
<cpnangil> http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/16698782
<[ub]> cpnangil,啥网址y BBC Nature - Weird and wonderful new species
<cpnangil> Suriname team find 46 new species in tropical forests
<tIn502> Gentoo 也是rolling release?
<cpnangil> unknown to science.
<cpnangil> including large piranhas and an armoroued catfish with spines allover its body to protect it from piranhas
<cpnangil> and a frog with horns
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 我用的xfce4，CPU持续占用低于1％。g3用不习惯，而且CPU持续占用高于3%.
<tIn502> 哈哈
<tIn502> 我也是
<Patrick_DJ> :D
<tIn502> 我打算awesome
<tIn502> 但wiki上的文档太老了
<tIn502> 我是用的kdm
<Patrick_DJ> 呃，我不想换了。 -_0
<tIn502> Patrick_DJ: 想换个更加轻轻量级的
<tIn502> 其实还是以前的ubuntu好用
<tIn502> 自从有了gnome3简直就是噩梦
<zerta_D> tIn502: 我用gnome3很好的啊
<tIn502> zerta_D: 对我来说就是噩梦，以前gnome资源占用刚刚好
<Patrick_DJ> tIn502: 没找到合适的，都要花时间去配置，而且又容易配置出问题，太折腾了.
<zerta_D> tIn502: 你的电脑配置很低吗？
<tIn502> zerta_D: 有必要让cpu占用高吗
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 不是高低的问题啊，是看着心疼CPU啊。
<tIn502> 我看着不爽
<Patrick_DJ> 平时连 firefox的flash插件都是被我禁掉的.
<tIn502> 它现在和kde不相上下
<tIn502> flash是魔鬼
<tIn502> 不过新版本的好很多
<zerta_D> tIn502: 我对CPU占用，不大敏感。单个进程CPU占用不超过15%。整体CPU占用不超过30%就OK。
<zerta_D> amule的CPU占用，有点高。达到了34%
<tIn502> zerta_D: 如果什么都没干15％ 很厉害的
<tIn502> 不会
<tIn502>  amule占用很低
<tIn502> 我现在3%
<tIn502> 重启以下
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=195451  amule的CPU占用
<yiluxiangbei06> 怎么回事
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 多少个任务在下载啊?
<zerta_D> Patrick_DJ: 就一个任务啊
<zerta_D> 而且速度也不快，才40kb/s
<LOL_> 08年以前的书都是好书,刚又找到一本不错的书 异能魔法
<LOL_> 我的异能魔法也不错
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 不要用官方的amule, 安装amule-dlp版本的.
<LOL_> 雪帝峰的神欲也可以
<LOL_> 七界传说很垃圾
<crazypig> hello
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 用yaourt -S amule-dlp
<[ub]> crazypig, 好  ㍮ 
<LOL_> 战甲的白花图卷很无语,跟佛本是道有一拼
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 那七界传说的作者词穷得很。不管是形容女人还是形容风景，都是用的“非常美丽”，只要是好看点的人或物，就是“非常美丽”来形容，看得我都快吐了。。。
<crazypig> 用手机上irc感觉也不赖。
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 七界就一盗版诛仙
<zerta_D> Patrick_DJ: 我用的fedora。官方源里没有amule-dlp
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 就跟QQ游戏一样，抄就抄吧，还越抄越烂。
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 而诛仙又是暗黑之路的翻版
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 去搜一下“amule dlp"， 我记得google托管服务器里有。自个编译吧，我也是这么干的。
<LOL_> crazypig: 你有没有Xt300的刷机包
<zerta_D> LOL_: crazypig是我马甲。我以前有刷机包的。官方的。但被我删掉了。
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 自从看了诛仙后，我就不看萧鼎的书了。太让人郁闷了，特别是主角在后半部分的性格让我觉得莫名其妙，反正我是受不了。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 性格变化.
<LOL_> 神之守护是一本很老的书了,像小孩写的,啥大坏蛋大魔王之类的很搞笑
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 俺看的第一部网络小说差不多就是这种，叫《我是大法师》。哇嘎嘎~~
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 萧鼎就出了两本书,诛仙是他最后一本,
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 我第一本是暗黑之路,我也看过我是大法师
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 我是大法师共四卷,简直就是YY的先河
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 好像就是被称做YY小说的鼻祖来着。
<zerta_D> http://bbs.dospy.com/viewthread.php?tid=11308085&extra=&bbsid=395&page=1  moto xt300刷机教程。里面有你想要的刷机包下载
<[ub]> zerta_D,啥网址y xt300刷机图文教程 更新刷机包不能下载的问题 付可删除列表 - 摩托罗拉XT300论坛/XT301论坛 - dospy安卓智能手机论坛
<LOL_> zerta_D: 那你现在用的是哪个版本?
<zerta_D> 0.10.0
<LOL_> zerta_D: 我早刷过了
<LOL_> zerta_D: 我把联通的那个刷成了官方的,不知还有别的没
<zerta_D> LOL_: 就两个版本。0.35.0和0.10.0
<zerta_D> 我的xt300被我摔坏了屏幕。正打算换掉
<LOL_> zerta_D: 渣样的分辨率
<divingCat> 【因为爱情】猪圈里,公猪总是把最好的给母猪吃。忽然有一天,公猪性情大变,将好吃的抢着吃，只给母猪吃一点点，每晚不睡警惕张望，母猪大为失望，看着自己在消瘦 公猪越来越肥，她恨公猪不爱她了！有一天,公猪被拖到屠宰场,母猪看到张纸条：“以后少吃点。如果爱无法用语言表达,我愿意用生命来证明！”
<zerta_D> xt300非常悲催 。第三方刷机包根本没有
<LOL_> zerta_D: 啥都好,就分辨率让人无法忍受
<zerta_D> LOL_: 分辨率确实让人郁闷。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 有一个巴西版,还有一个别人做得美化版
<zerta_D> LOL_: 美化版的ROM下载地址给我吧！我试试
<LOL_> zerta_D: 它要是分辨率高了估计能卖到1700
<LOL_> zerta_D: 没有记地址...
<zerta_D> LOL_: 卖不到1700。硬件配置（CPU，内存）太低了。
<zerta_D> defy都不要1700了。
<zerta_D> 我指的是水货，行货当然贵了。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 刚出来时不是1800吗,俺是1050入的手
<zerta_D> 我1880入手的。真是买亏了。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 联通的定制机
<zerta_D> 我的也是定制的
<LOL_> 你打算换个啥?
<zerta_D> 打算换诺基亚N9
<zerta_D> 水货只要3050
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 星云的彼端看过吗?还有亵渎
<LOL_> zerta_D: N9是去年夏天的机子
<zerta_D> LOL_: 知道。但我看上它了。
<LOL_> zerta_D: N9 n900 n950  
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 星云的彼端看完了，不过记不起情节了，印象是挺吸引人的。亵渎只看了前面一点。
<zerta_D> n900太老了。配置太低了。n950买不到
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 萧潜的书你看没？
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 星云彼端写的不错,亵渎前面的直接忽视,从中间开始看
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 飘渺之旅?
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 还有<超级进化》，其实我更喜欢这本。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 你感觉黑莓怎么样
<zerta_D> LOL_: 没用过黑莓。不好评价
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 谁写的
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 也是萧潜的。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 我开始喜欢上全键盘了,不过触屏不太习惯
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 看来亵渎也是跟佛本是道一般，前面写得一般啊。等有空了再去找来看看... :)
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 飘渺是一本开头不错后面不错中间直接忽视的书
<zerta_D> LOL_: 现在流行全触屏的手机。屏幕也有越来越大的趋势。三星 galaxy note的5.3寸屏幕真是太雷人了。
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 我是看了佛本，才看飘渺的，所以感觉不出来飘渺有多好，只觉得还行。
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 现在的全解屏手机都是充一次电只能用一天。而且还是往90年代的大哥大方向发展...
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 亵渎和佛本是道不一样,亵渎是前几卷写的没后面爽而已,因为后几卷写得太精彩了,所以后几卷被称为神作,
<zerta_D> LOL_: 我个人认为，手机屏幕4寸就很好了。再大就没握感了。
<Patrick_DJ> zerta_D: 一手抓机，一手按键。我刚装的ADSL，送了这么个android手机，用了几天表示很无语，都不知道其他是怎么想的，难道是广告效应？
<LOL_> zerta_D: N9的系统是Meego?
<zerta_D> LOL_: 嗯。是的。
<LOL_> zerta_D: 又一个被抛弃的系统
<zerta_D> LOL_: 我就是看中其系统，才下决心买的。
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 嗯
<zerta_D> LOL_: 我不在意其是否被抛弃。好东西，即使被抛弃，还是有生命力的。
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 送你个啥手机?
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 中兴的仿iphone的手机，手机上没找到型号...
<LOL_> zerta_D: 那你怎么不考虑Webos?
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 天翼什么来着.
<zerta_D> webos系统手机，很难买。
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 白送的多好
<cfy> Kandu: 还在么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不？
<LOL_> zerta_D: palm Pre
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 你交了多少钱呀
<cfy> MaskRay: 我在想一个问题
<cfy> MaskRay: lisper的问题。。。
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 预交了680，以及初装费280。
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 而且那个预交的钱是每个月只返30－40。真是没有语言了...
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 不交还不行。就是一强盗。
<MaskRay> cfy: ?
<pocoyo> 推特的改版了？
<leoxx> 新人请教怎么隐藏ip呢?
<ineed> *** Modes: +Cgntzj 6:3这是啥意思
<^k^> .
<cap_sensitive> hi
<^k^> [ub]: Hi
<leoxx> anyone awake...
<[ub]> cap_sensitive, 好  ㍯ 
<^k^> cap_sensitive: 你也连过来了
<cap_sensitive> 坏了，我的nickname 显示没有注册
<^k^> 正常
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: 你是人还是机器？
<cap_sensitive> ……又断了？
<^k^> 我又变成Bot杀手小k了,哈哈
<cfy> 我回来啦
<leoxx> hi
<^k^>  > Time.now
<cap_sensitive> 我现在 notify.pl 的中文都成乱码了，前几个小时还没事，是服务器的原因？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Asall.pl - kupuj bez rejestracji - sprzedaj bez ryzyka - Serwis ogłoszeń regionalnych (@ notify.pl)
<[ub]> leoxx, 好  ㍯ 
<^k^> cfy: cc
<cap_sensitive> 乱了……谁是人？
<cfy> ^k^: ..
<^k^> cfy: 哈哈
<cap_sensitive> ^k^: 跟我说句话，中文的，我还得测试一下 notify.pl
<cfy> ^k^: 我挂机，测试log
<^k^> cap_sensitive: 哦
<cap_sensitive> 不行。中文是乱码
<cfy> ^k^: 现在应该还处于不正常状态吧
<^k^> cfy: ...
<^k^> cfy: net split
<cfy> ^k^: 嗯，我几个频道chanserv都出去了。。
<cfy> ^k^: /msg chanserv也不行
<ofan> adam8157_away: .... 没吸过
<^k^> cfy: 好像没有收到提前通知
<cfy> ^k^: 这种还有通知的是吧。
<cfy> ^k^: 那你怎么上来了，好久没来了吧
<ofan> 啃pizza....
<cfy> ofan: ...
<ofan> 累死哥了..
<cfy> 吃个pizza还这么累。。
<cfy> ^k^: 对了，你源代码在哪里？
<ofan> 太累了 不想做饭
<divingCat> http://98.137.200.139/7009/6758635959_3910988451_z.jpg
<^k^> cfy: 你要写Bot?
<cfy> ^k^: 没，看看。帮你找找bug
<^k^> cfy: ...
<ofan> ^k^: 真人？
<^k^> cfy: 下了,看书去
<cfy> ^k^: 代码的？
<cfy> 我去。。。
<ofan> 这个点看的什么书？
<cfy> net split的时候。。。
<cap_sensitive> 看来恢复了
<cfy> 没有cloak保护的？！
<cap_sensitive> 至少我的 nickname 能重新验证了
<Guest8083> 擦
<Guest8083> 这是什么情况
<cfy> Guest8083: hahahahah
<Guest8083> freenode越来越不像话了
<cfy> Guest8083: 不得不说，还是我的client好用啊 
<cfy> 谁用过lastpass
<ofan_> cfy: 我用
<cfy> ofan_: 话说，我用opera,这个lastpass意义不大了啊
<ofan_> cfy: 你笨蛋
<cfy> ofan_: @_@
<ofan_> cfy: 重装系统后，或者到其他电脑上就看出意义来了
<cap_sensitive> cfy: 我也用
<cfy> ofan_: 哦。。。也是。
<ofan_> cfy: 平板上，手机上都可以用
<cfy> ofan_: opera link能保存密码的
<cfy> ofan_: 手机也行？
<ofan_> 一年$12其实挺实惠
<ofan_> cfy: 恩，我平板上都用
<cfy> 一年$12....，还实惠。。。
<ofan_> 有些密码是随即生成的高强度密码
<cfy> ofan_: 你。。。。
<ofan_> cfy: 比起dropbox这样的那是便宜多了
<ofan_> 一般都是一个月将近$10
<cfy> ofan_: opera widgets怎么写的？
<cfy> ofan_: 我做个插件，有opera自动登陆和opera link传递密码。。。
<cfy> 无压力啊
<ofan_> cfy: 我自己用gpg+shell写了个本地密码管理的，基本上除了windows都能用
<cfy> ofan_: 我直接存在vim的那个加密里面。
<cfy> ofan_: 这样我的ben nanonote,ipod touch都能读取了。
<ofan_> cfy: 这样有个坏处
<cfy> ofan_: 啥坏处，怕vim突然不兼容了？
<ofan_> shell里保存密码会在history里留记录
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 哦，说你呢。
<ofan_> vim会保存swap和backup还有undo
<cfy> vim -n嘛
<ofan_> 都可以查
<cfy> -n可以没swap
<cfy> undo的话。。
<ofan_> cfy: 你要单独设置
<cfy> ofan_: 我想说，要不咱干掉那个文件？
<cfy> ofan_: 无所谓了其实。本地相对安全。
<ofan_> vim7.3支持presistent undo,可以保存所有记录
<ofan_> cfy: 看着不爽
<cfy> ofan_: 咱没你，那么那个啊 :D
<cfy> ofan_: 话说ee还曾经把密码git到项目里。。。
<cfy> ofan_: 主席也有过。
<cfy> roylez_ - -!
<roylez_> cfy: 哼哼
<ofan_> 我放过
<cfy> ofan_: 还有ofan_也放过
<ofan_> 后来直接删除repo了
<cfy> ofan_: 咱表示无所谓了
<cfy> ofan_: vim有lisp mode?
<cfy> ofan_: 这么重视lisp?
<ofan_> cfy: 有
<ofan_> cfy: vim一视同仁
<cfy> ofan_: 我是说，参数里就有。。-l ..lisp mode
<ofan_> cfy: 可以理解为vim重视lisp，也可以认为lisp很爱搞特殊
<cfy> ofan_: ....
<cfy> ofan_: 历史情况呢？
<ofan_> cfy: 不了解
<sulit> ofan: 还没睡 
<sulit> ofan: 
<sulit> ofan: 大过年的
<sulit> ofan: 你可真有精力 
<cfy> ofan: 有精力，哈哈
<cfy> 测试
<[ub]> cfy, .. ..  ㍘ 
<cap_sensitive> 测试
<[ub]> cap_sensitive, .. ..  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> 測試
<knownbad> 去死
<alvin_rxg> 測試
<knownbad> 去死
<alvin_rxg> 測試
<knownbad> 去死
<\b> 今天教授居然用中文问我“有没有问题?”...
<knownbad> 教授是老中
<\b> 不是，维也纳人..
<\b> 中国人即使二代，也不会讲这种语调
<\b> 后来居然还问我“一切都好?”
<\b> 明摆着是在其他学生面前炫耀中文 :)
<\b> 最近太宅了，越来越白了，出门见光就晕了..
<knownbad> 那你没回他你的方言？
<\b> ..
<\b> 不知道他的底细..
<knownbad> 我就回他，里共啥米。
<knownbad> 换他愣一下。
<divingCat> put need mam geek
<divingCat> \b, 跟他说 put need mam geek
<\b> divingCat: 我还以为你这几天都要陪人睡了，作息这么规律，原来隐身了...
<knownbad> 就回他广东话。
<divingCat> :)
<divingCat> 回他客家话
<divingCat> put need mam geek
<\b> divingCat: 之前公司里人去过广州出差，回来问我 gong sang gong si 什么意思...
<divingCat> jack said
<\b> divingCat: 神马是　gong sang gong si?
<graycat> =。= 点解要讲广东话？
<divingCat> 讲三讲四????
<\b> 神马是讲三讲四=
<divingCat> graycat, 在想怎么回应那教授的话阿
<divingCat> 八卦阿
<divingCat> 胡言乱语？？？
<\b> 那大概吧
<divingCat> 我也不知道
<divingCat> 我是土话， 非正宗广州话
<graycat> 不知道=。= 我的广东话是半桶水
<divingCat> 陪谁睡啊
<divingCat> 介绍个没生育能力的寡妇给我阿
<\b> divingCat: 不是陪儿子，就是陪女友呗
<divingCat> 那介绍个寡妇给我
<divingCat> 不说了， 看 av, 然后去忙
<divingCat> 886
<\b> divingCat: 赶紧问 alvin_rxg。他有妺在广州上学
<divingCat> \b 你不是误人妹么
<cfy> 测试。。。
<divingCat> 失败
<[ub]> cfy, .. ..  ㍙ 
<knownbad> 客家话不就是土话吗？
<cfy> emacs-mule..
<cfy> 神奇的coding-system...
<divingCat> 客家话在广东， 算个比较大的
<divingCat> 讲三讲四应该是说人坏话
<divingCat> 他在别人后面讲三讲四
<knownbad> 说三道四吧？
<divingCat> 是的
<divingCat> \b 说他在广州听到的阿
<divingCat> 白话 
<knownbad> 松鼠他妹妹几岁？
<divingCat> bye colour man
<divingCat> bye big 肠
<knownbad> me no understand you.
<divingCat> bye 
<knownbad> adios
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你还有妹妹?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 松鼠有妹妹?
<knownbad>  \b: divingCat: 赶紧问 alvin_rxg。他有妺在广州上学
<alvin_rxg> 我有妹妹？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有么?
<cnhezhong> 我用wget下载了个pdf电子书的网站，算是整站下载了，但各html页面的书籍名称和pdf文件的名字不一样，用什么命令可以批量把pdf文件的名称该为html页面的书籍名称，还要不影响它们之间的链接关系呢。哪位教我下啊 ，谢谢
<\b_> 看一本改一本吧，一年的业余时间能看上三四本己经不错了，最多只用改四次
<\b_> 忽然想到　gutenberg 上的错误太多了，不敢再看了。明天去买纸质书
<cnhezhong> 不会吧  我要改的书有两万多本呢
<alvin_rxg> 兩萬多本書……可以看一輩子了
<cnhezhong> 我主要是想检索起来方便些
<cnhezhong> 当我想看哪本的时候 直接搜下  而不用在html页面翻来翻去
<happyaron> cnhezhong: grep
<happyaron> 这个方便
<happyaron> git-buildpackage 真乃神器
<\b_> pdfgrep
<\b_> 我有网的时候载下一堆 IEEE 和　bibtex ，然后到 bibtex 里找，再用 pdfgrep 或者根据编号把 pdf 找出来
<cnhezhong> 那我要看看研究下grep命令呢
<\b_> 你要改名不是不可以，只是麻烦，又和具体情况有关。既对人类没有贡献，又没利益。自己摸索一下吧
<cnhezhong> 哎  讨厌自己动手
<\b_> 别人也讨厌:)
<\b_> 而且他人不知道具体情况和要求，不能完全代劳
<cnhezhong> 是啊  应该自己动手了
<cleamoon> \b_, 一年3，4本少点了吧...
<cnhezhong> 问题是我没有思路啊
<\b_> cleamoon: 你没见我说的是业余吗
<\b_> cleamoon: 有时一年我连 3 本都读不完
<cnhezhong> grep命令看了下 依旧没思路
<alvin_rxg> 感覺你那手動不太可能啊……又是文件名，又是 html 文件裏邊的鏈接
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚刚开启了 netzclub
<cleamoon> \b_, 你那么忙？
<alvin_rxg> 而且數量級是萬的
<\b_> cleamoon: 业余没工夫
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，然後被罰錢了？ 
<cleamoon> \b_, 你业余做什么？把妹？
<\b_> cleamoon: 哪有你这么空.
<cnhezhong> 点击的时候 跳出下载  就能再次把他从本地下载到本地了 也就揪出pdf文件了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还没开通
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等确认中
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 網上操作一下，5分鐘就可以正常使用了
<cleamoon> \b_, 我确实很空，上课都在看闲书
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经开通了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 操作了. 还在等
<\b_> cnhezhong: 要把 pdf 名字改成 html 里的 <a> ..... </a> 的....名字?
<cnhezhong> 是啊
<cnhezhong> 主要是那个index.html 有好几层啊
<\b_> cnhezhong: for `find -iname '*.pdf'`; do sed 把 pdf 的名字从 html 里找出来，过滤掉其它的 html 标签 <i> <strong> 之类的。从 html 里把 href="" 改了，　再把pdf改名
<\b_> cnhezhong: 但上萬本你肯定看不回来的
<cnhezhong> 这么说啊
<\b_> cnhezhong: 要找什么章, 用 pdfinfo 过滤一下标题，找出来就行了
<cleamoon> cnhezhong, 上万篇好文章都够看几年了
<\b_> cnhezhong: 如果是paper，自己可以在本地弄个 bibtex 的库。下载的文章都有记录
<\b_> gebjgd: 你才开始用 nutzclub?
<cnhezhong> index.html是两层 第二层共计一百个index.html
<\b_> gebjgd: 我正考虑要不要弄个
<gebjgd> \b_: 手机合同没完结呢
<gebjgd> \b_: 昆了o2的每月10欧的合同了
<\b_> gebjgd: 又怕泄漏地址
<gebjgd> \b_: netzclub 同样的才5欧
<\b_> gebjgd: 每月才10€?
<gebjgd> \b_: 我的是o2o
<\b_> gebjgd: 包括 festrate 的?
<gebjgd> \b_: 不打不花钱
<gebjgd> \b_: 我用家里座机
<\b_> gebjgd: 打电话花钱?
<gebjgd> \b_: 显然花钱.但是给老婆打不花
<cnhezhong> 没那么麻烦  就是index.html上有书名 但链接到的pdf的名字是数字  我就是想让pdf名字和html上的一样
<cleamoon> 9 Cent pro Min/SMS，够贵的了
<\b_> cnhezhong: 那你就不再用那个 html 了?
<\b_> cnhezhong: 我说的也就比你的多个一歩，最后改掉 html 里的链接
<\b_> ...
<\b_> cleamoon: 我一直都用 19cent 的
<cleamoon> \b_, ...德国没有便宜的吗？
<cnhezhong> 容我理解下啊
<\b_> cleamoon: 上个春天连续两个月打了 58€ 和 60 €　的电话...
<cleamoon> \b_, 国际长途？
<\b_> cleamoon: 本地的
<\b_> cleamoon: 给好友打
<cleamoon> \b_, 哪有那么多话呀...
<\b_> cleamoon: ... 
<gebjgd> \b_: 干嘛不用skype类的
<\b_> cleamoon: 经常打到手机没电的路过
<\b_> ..
<\b_> gebjgd: 人家不像我这么宅，整天都在计算机前
<gebjgd> \b_: 弄个voip啊
<cnhezhong> 重新再来说下  html里的源码还是有规律的 <TD align=left width="50%"><A  href="001001.pdf">世界科技全景百卷书(1)原始科技</A></TD>
<cleamoon> \b_, 那60就不多了...我记得有个手机一节AA可以用上150年...
<gebjgd> \b_: 能座机串打 座机不花钱
<cleamoon> \b_, skype可以打手机吧...也不贵...
<\b_> 我后来转 o2 也是这个原因
<gebjgd> cleamoon: skype包月还可以
<\b_> 现在都是我打电话过去，他们 o2 flatrate 挂了再打回来
<cnhezhong> \b_: 重新再来说下  html里的源码还是有规律的 <TD align=left width="50%"><A  href="001001.pdf">世界科技全景百卷书(1)原始科技</A></TD> 每个index.html页面代码都这样 我怎么做到批量修改pdf名称呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 普通走分钟就贵了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 德国境内随便打skype包月多少钱？
<\b_> cnhezhong: 你改了 pdf 后，不用改 href="001001.pdf" 了?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 4欧吧
<\b_> gebjgd: 4€ 那个是 60 分钟
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不记得了.自己看
<\b_> gebjgd: 超过了照样算钱
<gebjgd> \b_: 每天60分钟?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我怎么看...
<\b_> gebjgd: 每月
<\b_> gebjgd: 每天我早包了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: skype的线上商城啊
<gebjgd> \b_: 才60分钟?
<\b_> gebjgd: 对
<\b_> gebjgd: 7€ 的时间长一点
<gebjgd> \b_: 简直就是骗子啊
<\b_> gebjgd: 15€ 时间更长
<\b_> gebjgd: 但每月都有限制的
<gebjgd> \b_: 所以我用voip
<alvin_rxg> sip 德國座機不是免費打麽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 对免费的
<ofan> yooooooooo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以我们都是voip用家里的座机串打 不用开电脑
<alvin_rxg> Unlimited Europe $8.99/month
<alvin_rxg> Unlimited Germany $6.99/month
<gebjgd> \b_: 你不是说不是无限制的么
<alvin_rxg> 差 2塊錢。 x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 够贵的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是voip便宜
<cleamoon> 没有国内包月呀...
<\b_> gebjgd: 什么无限制?
<gebjgd> \b_:  alvin_rxg | Unlimited Germany $6.99/month 
<\b_> gebjgd: 你看细节
<gebjgd> \b_: 没用skype闲贵
<gebjgd> \b_: 用的voip 用了有4年多了
<\b_> gebjgd: 它写的 unlimited ，　但是仍然有每月 60 分钟的限制
<gebjgd> \b_: 太孙子的了 每个月才60分钟 太少了
<\b_> gebjgd: 可能$6.99 那个不止 60 分钟，但也是限制的
<\b_> gebjgd: 反正 5€ 那个是 60 分钟
<gebjgd> \b_: voip 每次10欧能至少打2到3个月
<gebjgd> \b_: 还有免费时间
<\b_> gebjgd: voip?
<\b_> gebjgd: skype 不就是 voip?
<gebjgd> \b_: www.voipraider.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: VoipRaider (@ www.voipraider.com)
<gebjgd> \b_: 不是
<\b_> ...
<gebjgd> \b_: 走sip的
<\b_> voice over ip?
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 2个月？为什么我用的时候永远只有半个月不到...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你用什么?
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 打给中国不要钱
<cleamoon> gebjgd, voip呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: voip多了
<\b_> gebjgd: 只是协议不同，sip　是 voip　的一种...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 要看具体的免费条款
<\b_> gebjgd: o2 上网卡，除了　skype ,其它的电话都打不出..
<\b_> gebjgd: 原本连 skype 都不允许
<gebjgd> \b_: skype直接免费打不就完了 去学校用voip不就行了
<\b_> gebjgd: 图书館里不能出声，其它地方插座少
<cleamoon> http://www.itproportal.com/2011/01/02/chinese-government-block-voip-calls-because-money/
<[ub]> cleamoon,啥网址y Chinese Government To Block VoIP Calls Because Of Money | ITProPortal.com
<cleamoon> ...
<\b_> cleamoon: ... 假的
<\b_> cleamoon: 虽然我也一两年前看到过
<gebjgd> 日的 arch最近怎么老有key issue
<\b_> o ye
<cleamoon> \b_, 假新闻好多...
<knownbad> 把 SigLevel comment 掉就好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 
<knownbad> 上有政策下有对策。  还好 arch 还蛮有弹性的。
<knownbad> 你昨晚跟贱猫共用了玉米棒了？
<\b_> 涂辣酱的？
<\b_> 芥末玉米
<knownbad> 有便秘的肯定是番茄酱。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 用debian吧
<gebjgd> happyaron: unstableß
<gebjgd> ?
<gebjgd> happyaron: debian太老
<gebjgd> happyaron: 只能用unstable
 * gebjgd 去健身房
<leoxx> night
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚爽完
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad http://linuxtoy.org/archives/cinnamon-12.html
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: Cinnamon 1.2 — LinuxTOY
<knownbad> 刚吃完。
<knownbad> 连 unstable 都蛮旧。
<alvin_rxg> \b_: Unlimited Germany $6.99/month 这个怎么每个月60分钟了啊？明明1w分钟
<gebjgd> knownbad: 旧么?
<alvin_rxg> :<
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刚才实验了以下cinnamon
<knownbad> icedove
<knownbad> ninnamon buns?
<knownbad> 好吃呢。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么它还不给我开通那sim卡啊
<alvin_rxg> 剧情好乱
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋没说， 窗口管理类似 awesome
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 再试试呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ? 什么类似awesome?
<alvin_rxg> 咋我做事没几分钟搞定了呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你给的链接
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊. 那个是gnome3的mint版
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给老婆弄的时候也马上就开通了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的这个怎么这么慢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋又申请了一个…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老婆一个 我一个
<alvin_rxg> 不是其中一个人 o2 网络随便打啊？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不是
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我和老婆都同时用2部手机
<alvin_rxg> :|
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一部智能机一部普通手机
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 智能机用的什么？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: android
<cleamoon> 好用吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不知道
<cleamoon> ......你到底用还是不用呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你这不是白问么.要不是不好用我能买它?
<cleamoon> 还真能，而且有的是...
 * knownbad 看两个傻瓜互骂傻瓜。
<alvin_rxg> 细数在 android 上用的软件：colornote, operamobile, Walkman
<alvin_rxg> :<
<ofan> yooo
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 现在除了android你还能买到带那么全应用的键盘机
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 现在除了android你还能买到什么带那么全应用的键盘机
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/cdKl1
<cleamoon> gebjgd, N900呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没应用 n900买不到了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 需要的应用都有，买不到是真的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: qq
<ofan> ebay上的是不是有bot自动刷价格？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 飞信
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 这些都没有
<cleamoon> 飞信是有的，我都装了
<cleamoon> qq也是有的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: qq有什么?
<cleamoon> 用的libqq呀，直接用SMS就可以发了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: android上的应用太多了 n900的meego没法比
<gebjgd> cleamoon: libqq没图看
<gebjgd> cleamoon: nokia都要倒闭了 谁还去买n900
<cleamoon> N900也可以装android的...
<cleamoon> ......nokia离倒闭还远着呢
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 知道可以, 1 你买不到 2 你买了还要刷机器
<cleamoon> 你用的是哪款？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: htc desire z
<alvin_rxg> 目前在这边买 android 手机，绝大部分没刷机/root 的必要吧，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 显然不刷
<cleamoon> 1. 我用的就是... 2. qq一类的我不用，所以不用刷
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 起码过了2年保修期再折腾
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你不用不代表别人不用
<alvin_rxg> 我这如果说要删软件，那就一个 popcap 的游戏要删，其他也没了。。 =.=
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 像你这样的 从小就出国的 没用qq一点都不稀奇, 典型的小香蕉
<alvin_rxg> +1
<cleamoon> ......本座qq俩太阳好不好，没用才不用的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 移动平台上没啥好os可选 现在只有android
<\b_> 小香蕉?
<alvin_rxg> 俩太阳，好像比我的高
<\b_> ... 从前抠抠隐身都不计在上线时间里...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 是啊 那么早就出国了 不用qq泡天朝的妞了 开始上icq msn泡白人妞了
<cleamoon> Desire Z怎么连上下左右都没有...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 因为不需要
<cleamoon> 泡妞也不用qq呀，直接去家里说不更好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有个物理触摸键直接上下左右
<cleamoon> 没有上下左右怎么玩游戏...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 不玩游戏
<cleamoon> ...你不玩不代表别人不玩
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 而且我玩模拟器都是左手控制方向
<alvin_rxg> webqq 又打不开了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 右手的上下左右对于我来说没用
<cleamoon> 左手用什么控制？自己在键盘上设?
<cleamoon> http://www.pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2057&c=motorola_mc9500-k_cdma
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 对
<[ub]> cleamoon,啥网址y Motorola MC9500-K CDMA Specs | Technical Specifications | PDAdb.net - Smartphone, Tablet, Netbook, PDA, PNA & Mobile Device Specifications Database
<cleamoon> 好乐的手机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接gtkqq
<alvin_rxg> >_<  http://uploadpie.com/lf36e
<cleamoon> 似乎没什么特别好的全键盘手机...
<gebjgd> cleamoon: htc desire z不错.还有索爱的 x10 pro
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 键盘触感怎么样？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 相当不错
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我买的时候380欧
<knownbad> 跟你老婆索爱？
<cleamoon> 还好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你果然二代
<knownbad> 怎么缩成这样？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 380欧还好 贵死了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 380欧还好? 贵死了
<knownbad> 索爱这个名字就不好了。
<cleamoon> 我指的还好是没被坑...
<alvin_rxg> 索爱没了，现在只有 sony 了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 被坑了.....
<cleamoon> 怎么坑？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 有更便宜的价格
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我当时没看到 直接店里买的 为了保修方便
<alvin_rxg> amazon 也带保修的呀
<alvin_rxg> 保修包邮哦~
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那时候我都不用amazon
<alvin_rxg> 全球最大的 b2c，肯定是会以它的价格做参考的呀……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: billiger.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: billiger.de - Preisvergleich mit TÜV-Zertifikat (@ billiger.de)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 当时没想买htc desire z
<alvin_rxg> 那个又不行，很多网站都不知道的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 本来想买个htc cha cha完了
<\b_> 楼上又在开个大音响看电视...
<[ub]>  06:02
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 这次房东会不会留情呢
<cleamoon> gebjgd, z的速度如何呢？我有同学有S2，他的速度还好
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 凑合
<alvin_rxg> 400MHz 的速度就够了，对我的应用来说
<cleamoon> 400MHz用android慢点吧...
<alvin_rxg> 待机状态不到 100MHz 哇。
<cleamoon> 没试过android，有办法安装D版软件吗？
<alvin_rxg> 有啊
<\b_> alvin_rxg: http://www.skype.com/intl/de/prices/pay-monthly/#DE
<[ub]> \b_,啥网址y Skype - Abonnements
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 国内有很多第三方appstore，比如 91 啥的
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 这不是 60 分钟吗
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 怎么？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那不是中文app吗...
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 89¢/Monat
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 语言无所谓。linux 都支持 i18n
<gebjgd> \b_: 你什么眼神
<gebjgd> \b_: 89cent 每月
<\b_> gebjgd: 我这里没图
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 那个不是图片啊…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 关键是我不想用中文...
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 没图整个表格也可能乱掉...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 说破就不好了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 没事啊，中文 appstore 里边也有英文软件的呀。就是别装那些“汉化”版就行了。绝大部分都是有英语版本的
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 不会吧，图片关了整个布局全坏了？
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 你关了图片试试
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 很多时候不像有图那么明鲜
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 哦...android上有什么杀手级应用呢？
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 比如很多论坛的“发表”按钮，没图根本找不到...
<alvin_rxg> \b_: firefox 没问题呀。布局还是对的。
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 那是因为你以经看过一眼有图的了
<alvin_rxg> 那不然怎么
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 不然第一眼看上去不是那个理解
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 有图的看过就先入为主了
<alvin_rxg> 是没问题的么。 165KiB http://uploadpie.com/JWb6e
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 贱猫
<snugglecat> knownbad, 把猫当抱枕很暖和阿
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 贱客
<alvin_rxg> firefox 里边这布局的确是没问题的。。 http://uploadpie.com/HwB7f
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你的网页么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉还是void便宜吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 感觉还是voip便宜吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 得看情况的吧。不能笼统说哪个便宜哪个贵的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打国内 还是voip便宜
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 当然，你可以在 taobao 上买个充值的呗，有一年的全球套餐，200￥左右
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有淘宝账户
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么买
<alvin_rxg> 让家人或者国内的朋友同学帮忙呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 和国内同学没啥联系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 家人不会用淘宝
<alvin_rxg> 兄弟姐妹总有吧。上一辈都不是独生子女的
<alvin_rxg> *堂表
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 他们忙 不好意思打扰他们 还要汇钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我向来万事不求人
<alvin_rxg> :|  晚上也可以啊…
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你就 ebay 买淘宝充值
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续voip raider了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没啥大毛病
<cleamoon> android是开源的为什么app还比ios少呢？
<alvin_rxg> 都要赚钱的啦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哪有包年200人民币啊
<snugglecat> 中国男人开源也比女人少
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 450人民币
<alvin_rxg> 两年前还有呢。现在没了么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没了
 * gebjgd 洗澡上床
<cleamoon> NND找工作什么都要，就是不要会C的...
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 问 knownbad 
<\b_> cleamoon: 这么着急找工作?
<cleamoon> \b_, 没事干
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 问什么？
<\b_> cleamoon: 内核相关的肯定都是 C 的
<\b_> cleamoon: 其他语言也差不多啊，只是用用熟的问题
<cleamoon> \b_, 我这里没人做内核...
<\b_> cleamoon: 反正都是那点基本功
<snugglecat> 找工作学什么
<cleamoon> \b_, 关键是我语法只会C的和python的...
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 我们这里很多要java
<\b_> cleamoon: 语法和标准库几天就能看下来了...
<\b_> cleamoon: 最要紧的还是专业知识
<alvin_rxg> 有没有非 java 版的 Revenge of the titans ?!?!?! 我恨 java，机器跑不动
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 工作就是要靠自己的兴趣和成就
<snugglecat> java 很慢阿
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 调一下
<snugglecat> cleamoon, knownbad 说的
<\b_> alvin_rxg: java 不比 c++ 慢多少
<cleamoon> \b_, 只会C的怎么进行OOP呀...
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 是你的显卡吧?
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 闭源游戏啊……
<snugglecat> 我感觉慢啊
<\b_> cleamoon: 自有许多用C的行业,　比如 linux 内核
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 所以现在找不了工作？
<alvin_rxg> \b_: 以前那个啥 horizont 的游戏也是 java 的，也卡死..
<alvin_rxg> java + sdl
<snugglecat> 一个 香港出 uml 设计软件
<snugglecat> 超慢
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 我这里 java 跑的很快　　：）
<cleamoon> \b_, 你觉得那些专业知识是最重要的？
<\b_> cleamoon: 看你做啥
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 你学编程是为了工作， 你学习就是反过来的
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 先看需要什么， 然后学什么
<snugglecat> 而不是学什么， 然后找适合你自己的工作
<\b_> cleamoon: 搞内核，熟悉一些计算机原理、资源分配的算法、硬件接口、当前流行的结构、总线……
<snugglecat> 至少中国是酱紫
<cleamoon> \b_, 应该不是内核...我喜欢做一些可以拿来用的东西
<\b_> cleamoon:　搞信号处理，总要知道常见的傅立叶变换，
<snugglecat> \b_, 中国对这些人没兴趣的
<snugglecat> 中国就是要， 拿起来就能用的
<snugglecat> 没有那么精雕细琢的
<snugglecat> 耐心
<\b_> cleamoon: 搞网页，那至少需要熟悉 http 的原理
<cleamoon> \b_, 内核信号之类的肯定要懂一些，但主要还是应用
<\b_> cleamoon: 内核可细分的工作太多了，
<cleamoon> \b_, 单独网页很难搞吧
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 你还是去看现在流行什么， 学什么
<snugglecat> java 流行就学 java 罗， 你又不是为了爱好
<\b_> cleamoon: 我也只是啃了两本内核的书，而且还是 2.2 的。具体也只有用的份
<cleamoon> 我们学校教的是Java，C++，SQL和Haskell
<snugglecat> 嵌入式流行的时候就一窝蜂学嵌入式
<snugglecat> java 流行就学 java 阿
<\b_> 不都很好吗
<cleamoon> 那总有什么流行都可以用的知识吧...
<knownbad> 我说什么？
<jiMuBao> for web can start with html5 css javascript jquery then php and ruby 
<jiMuBao> mysql
<jiMuBao> mongodb 
<\b_> cleamoon: 原理明白了，到哪都能套上。精通一项了，再学另一项也很快..
<cleamoon> \b_, 关键是学校给的只有目录...没内容...内容要上课之后再教
<alvin_rxg> 照着目录把 oreilly 的书都看过来..
<\b_> cleamoon: 语言都是可以自学的...
<cleamoon> \b_, 我就是想知道这个原理都包括哪些原理...
<\b_> alvin_rxg: ... 你看了几本oreilly 的书?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 可能吗？太多了吧
<alvin_rxg> 2
<\b_> ...
<jiMuBao> once you get familiar with these you can slowly progress in to linux administrator 
<fivesheep> 很多书看过又忘记了
<jiMuBao> like setting up server with command line 
<alvin_rxg> \b_: fh oreilly 的书多是很多，但都分散在很多领域。
<\b_> cleamoon: 看你做什么。但几乎所有行业都要用到编程。所有编程，不管神马语言，都要熟练数据结构和基本算法
<jiMuBao> or command line to repo your project, such as SVN or git etc.
<fivesheep> oreilly的书 大多很容易过时的
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 你是在国内找工作么
<\b_> cleamoon: 具体还有哪些基础知识，看具体的行业
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 国内找工作 就学最流行的
<cleamoon> jiMuBao, 这主要还是网站的工作吧
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 在国外
<snugglecat> 那当我没说
<fivesheep> 学编程, 然后做跟编程不相关的办公室工作
<fivesheep> 然后你就牛逼了
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 为什么？
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 我在国内就常常跑浙大附近书店买oreilly，我们那图书馆太烂了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<jiMuBao> cleamoon:  yes 
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 因为任何时候 编程的技能都会很有用
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 但 oreilly 都是应用的书多。没什么原理的
<jiMuBao> cleamoon: web is the future :)
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<cleamoon> \b_, 也就是说基础也就是算法和数据结构？那内容并不很多呀
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 写个文档啥的.. 别人码字, 你写script. 别人用低端的数据统计方法, 你用数据库.
<knownbad> 哦，我不是这么说的但无所谓。
<cleamoon> jiMuBao, 因为没看出来，所以很怀疑...
<\b_> cleamoon: 这两个是公共的基础。但具体到写程序，要靠专业的知识。
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 感觉那样的工作很没劲...
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 别人一个一个查找替换, 你regex..
<cleamoon> \b_, 哦
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 这就是在工作中创造乐趣
<jiMuBao> at current stage web are the future trend ~ 
<\b_> cleamoon: 这也是数学专业，特别是计算数学牛逼的地方
<jiMuBao> if you establishing a company, with today's modern world you defin need a website 
<fivesheep> 数学的更牛逼...
<alvin_rxg> jiMuBao: 是不是 chromium-os 也是趋势？
<snugglecat> fivesheep, regext 不一定快阿
<jiMuBao> not only that you could also build web application 
<snugglecat> fivesheep, 某些情况慢
<fivesheep> 你写 if else if 复杂的逻辑判断...    数学高人没准用几行代码就搞掂很复杂的问题了
<jiMuBao> for example facebook's api 
<cleamoon> \b_, 对了，要是自己开公司做应用一般需要什么知识呢？就是什么流行就做什么应用
<jiMuBao> box.net 's api 
<alvin_rxg> Title: Box | Simple Online Collaboration: Online File Storage, FTP Replacement, Team Workspaces (@ box.net)
<jiMuBao> INTERNET = WEB 
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 数学对我来说不是问题...
<alvin_rxg> 什么流行做什么应用……你当是国内抄国外呢？
<\b_> snugglecat: 自己精心手打的状态机肯定比用现成的regex引擎快，但随手写的状态机肯定没现成的 regex 引擎快..
<jiMuBao> INTERNET is da future dude 
<fivesheep> snugglecat: 我这里的意思不是regex怎样. 而是你有这些技能, 你可以用更快的速度解决大批量的东西
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> 哦明白
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 不是抄袭...是在某个平台上做...
<snugglecat> 移植???
<alvin_rxg> :|
<fivesheep> 这就是会编程的人, 和一般文员的区别
<fivesheep> 同样的工作, 你可以更快 更好地完成
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 也不算移植吧...
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 哦
<fivesheep> 这些技能.. 总有机会用到的
<snugglecat> 在国外， 我想不能什么流行做什么吧
<cleamoon> jiMuBao, 要是INTERNET == WEB，那确实web是未来...
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我明白了
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 为什么呢？
<snugglecat> ios 流行，就做ios 的应用
<\b_> cleamoon: 看从事什么行业。上课的话会教一些怎样写 business plan 之类的东西，再介绍一些简单的年报、收支平衡之类的东西
<jiMuBao> also example like kanbox in china 
<snugglecat> 安桌流行就做安桌的应用， 这意思????
<snugglecat> wp7 流行就做 wp7 应用???
<snugglecat> 嵌入式流行，就做嵌入式
<snugglecat> ???
<cleamoon> \b_, 我听过一点课，我们这里的教学方法是大一给project，大四收...
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 对
<\b_> cleamoon: 怎样算使用寿命、怎样回收资金、貸款分哪些……　至少我以前学的开公司就学这些
<cleamoon> \b_, 哦，这些在高中学...
<\b_> cleamoon: 还有什么公司的形式、私人公司、资本公司、股份有限公司、一些静态的公司之类的
<cleamoon> 总之基础还是重要的
<cleamoon> \b_, 这也是高中的课...
<jiMuBao> look all the device ard you these day, mobile ,tablet, laptop, cars, fridge 
<\b_> cleamoon: 反正我大学里上了两门课，讲的不外乎这些
<cleamoon> jiMuBao, 可也有人说app会替代web，因为系统越来越封闭...
<\b_> cleamoon: 但立刻白手办公司总是不太好。除非真的有什么等不急的 idee。
<snugglecat> 国内都是 idea 照抄
<cleamoon> \b_, 编程类的公司一般不都是几乎0成本的吗？
<\b_> cleamoon: 不光是技术
<cleamoon> \b_, 还有呢？
<\b_> cleamoon: 还有许多管理、业务上的需要学习
<\b_> cleamoon: 我打算毕业后先到“大”公司里见识几年
<snugglecat> \b_, 他是想做外包的吧
<snugglecat> 该叫儿子起床了
<\b_> cleamoon: 除非你真的有什么想法，必须立刻实现的。
<cleamoon> \b_, 自己单干，小项目，KISS
<\b_> cleamoon: 那就是 snugglecat 
<\b_> cleamoon: 你得让人信任你、能接到项目
<alvin_rxg> soho
<cleamoon> 这个叫外包？我对中文还真不太熟悉...
<\b_> cleamoon: 就是给洋鬼子打工
<gebjgd> 小香蕉
<gebjgd> 小香蕉
<cleamoon> \b_, 这就是我为什么想打名声呀...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 到底是什么意思呀...
<\b_> cleamoon: 。。。我这里认识的几个博士后，自己有很牛逼的产品，照样卖不出去
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 破解N900
<\b_> cleamoon: 最后还是托学校的名声，卖给别的研究所了
<gebjgd> cleamoon: LOL
<\b_> cleamoon: 更何况那些没技术含量的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 你就有名了
<cleamoon> \b_, 产品不在于NB不NB吧，关键是有人要呀...
<\b_> cleamoon: 别人敢要吗?
<snugglecat> 忙去
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 怎么个破解法？这是开源的呀
<\b_> cleamoon: 你自己开公司，肯定是要弄自己的想法
<\b_> cleamoon: 新的东西别人不敢要
<cleamoon> \b_, 那就不卖给公司呗
<cleamoon> \b_, 一般人什么都要的
<\b_> cleamoon: ...
<alvin_rxg> 看需求看需求。普通人不需要 matlab
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 有人要matlab吧...
<\b_> cleamoon:　一般的小商品、没神马科技含量的东西，才敢随便要
<alvin_rxg> 哎，那这样你的软件卖不除去了
<alvin_rxg> *出去
<\b_> cleamoon: 尤其是食品行业
<\b_> cleamoon: 新做出来的东西根本没人敢卖
<cleamoon> \b_, 科技含量很不重要呀
<\b_> cleamoon: 这里有人做了一套很牛逼的 sputter 机器，只能卖给研究所...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 想出名就做大家都需要的东西
<\b_> cleamoon: 没科技含量的东西竞争也极大
<\b_> cleamoon: 谁都能生产制造
<\b_> cleamoon: 国内义乌那里小商品就是个例子
<cleamoon> 我们这边有人做了一套很不NB的angry bird，卖疯了...
<cleamoon> \b_, 我不怕商业竞争，怕的是技术垄断...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 比如写个linux native的qq 完全赛过win qq的功能。你就牛逼了
<\b_> cleamoon: 嗯，就能吃牢饭了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我就跨省了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不对 你怕毕不了业
<alvin_rxg> 豆瓣FM -> 轻音乐MHz   是轻音乐么？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 毕业还是算容易的...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 那就2年毕业 
<mugebjgd> 跳级
<mugebjgd> 你就有点小名气了
<mugebjgd> 反正你不需要打工
<mugebjgd> 有爹妈给钱
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我上课还得钱呢...为什么要跳级...
<mugebjgd> 二代2年完成四年学业 智商高
<mugebjgd> 得钱？
<mugebjgd> 我肏 这是什么世道
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 得钱，每月2720
<mugebjgd> 学校倒给钱
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 高中要是不是学时制我早毕业了...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 是政府给
<mugebjgd> 把 alvin_rxg 能美出鼻涕泡
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 他上学很贵吗？
<alvin_rxg> “噗！”(泡泡破了)
<\b_> alvin_rxg: matlab 只是个实验的工具
<mugebjgd> 还没见过不要钱到倒给钱的学校
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 最终的产品只有极少数是 matlab 写的
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 但工科几乎都要用到 matlab ... 不管啥专业...
<alvin_rxg> x_X  我还不会用
<mugebjgd> 不用matlab的路过
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 工具只是个工具。会用不会用的都无所谓
<cleamoon> \b_, 我们学校是使matlab的，一年一次吧...
<\b_> mugebjgd: 工控一堆 matlab 的...
<\b_> mugebjgd: reglung 很多时候也是用 matlab 做的模拟..
<mugebjgd> 没见过
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那是因为你没来北欧
<\b_> mugebjgd: 展会上一大堆
<cleamoon> \b_, 这倒是见过
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd 是学软件工程的好像
<\b_> mugebjgd: 还有展商自己写 matlab 编译器(转换器)的, 工控的
<alvin_rxg> 还是网络安全
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg  网络安全
<\b_> mugebjgd: 和通信沾边?
<mugebjgd> 不沾
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 网络安全也能单算一课？
<\b_> ...
<mugebjgd> 就一门课和通讯沾边
<mugebjgd> mobile netz
<\b_> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> 学了umts
<\b_> 协议?
<mugebjgd> 都讲了
<\b_> 还是 kanal 模型？
<mugebjgd> 那些提到了 自己看书
<\b_> rayleigh 和 rice 的分布.
<mugebjgd> 有
<mugebjgd> 第一菲涅耳区
<\b_> 不过这些也是近似的...
<mugebjgd> 啥的
<mugebjgd> 全都忘了
<mugebjgd> 学的最多的反而是图形学的东西
<cleamoon> 一个我们学校的中国人现在是ericsson的高管，有可能成为第一个女CEO
<cleamoon> 学校的project怎么看起来这么2呀...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 比如？
<cleamoon> 未来的手机游戏，眼睛控制屏幕上的球，模拟手术
<\b_> 今天去集成电路所，走错楼了，那系主任开车载了我一程，极力给我介绍他们的实习项目...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 图形学？ 媒体？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 谁知道...反正包括一大堆机器...不光是电脑...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 这些都是很经典的课设
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 眼球追综 虚拟现实
<cleamoon> 课程表里一半以上都叫“计算机学”，NND连老师都一样...
<\b_> cleamoon: 大一的吧?
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 可是听起来不high呀
<cleamoon> \b_, 全部的project
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 什么
<mugebjgd> high?
<\b_> cleamoon: 我们这里的大一课程，一半高数，一半导论...
<\b_> 排的比国内还满..
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 就是不像一说就在研究很NB的东西
<cleamoon> \b_, 我们也是这样...
<cleamoon> \b_, 连别的课都没有...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 本科都这样 master 就好些了 
<\b_> cleamoon: 不错啊，打基础
<mugebjgd>  太难会导致很多人无法毕业
<mugebjgd> 睡去
<cleamoon> 可选的实习：AI，机器人，数学，经管，计算机学，内核，通信，医药，网络，软件工程，单片，无线...
<cleamoon> NND这分的也太细了...
<\b_> 也没说你只允许选一项...
<alvin_rxg> 数学
<cleamoon> 我们这里的课特乐，高一教一次函数，高二教微积分和数学分析...一群人直接在高二2掉...
<cleamoon> \b_, 还真是就一样...
<\b_> cleamoon: 我们这里的计算机专业，至少须要选两样和计算机不直接相关的附专业，才能毕业
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 两年时间纯数学...难受呀...
<\b_> cleamoon: 看兴趣
<cleamoon> \b_, 上面那些都和计算机有关吧...
<\b_> cleamoon: 首先学到的数学能解遇到的方程就行了
<\b_> cleamoon: 数学、经管、通信、医药、无线，　都和计算机有点距离
<cleamoon> \b_, 都是和计算机相关的，比如医药就是计算机在医药行业的运用
<\b_> 是啊
<\b_> cleamoon: 那些行业才是计算机应用的行业
<\b_> cleamoon: 纯粹学个做网页、做手机app。你觉得有意思吗?
<cleamoon> \b_, 瑞典的确做了很多医药方面的应用
<cleamoon> \b_, 关键是app可以现在就做...
<cleamoon> \b_, 那些玩意不会呀...
<alvin_rxg> 业余做呗。linus 的 linux 就是业余项目。 xD
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 就是这个意思...
<\b> 又断网了
<\b> 而且那些是看的见的应用，比纯学计算机有意思。　我觉得
<cleamoon> \b, 应该吧...我是宁可在办公室里写一天程序也不演绎出门推销一天产品的...
<\b> cleamoon: 学那些专业也有整天写程序的
<\b> cleamoon: 那些程序写起来才有意思。。
<cleamoon> 学校的OJ用的是gcc 3.5，NND什么程序都不认...
<\b> 写 C 足够了
<cleamoon> \b, 金融，医药类的？
<cleamoon> \b, 我们学校C都不是必修...
<\b> cleamoon: 不管什么。金融，医药类的也很有趣
<cleamoon> \b, 应该吧，那些也是一样的基础吧？
<\b> cleamoon: 我身边就有一堆做医药 uwb 天线的，或者写程序处理 CT , uwb 成像的
<\b> cleamoon: 那些程序写起来比写张网页要有意思
<cleamoon> \b, 我觉得什么都比网页有意思...
<\b> cleamoon: 想像一下，很多时候你写的程序能预言某现像或者理论
<cleamoon> \b, 这个不知道耶，比如什么呢？
<\b> cleamoon:  而且能预言的和实际八九不离十
<\b> cleamoon: 每天都见的比如气像预报
<cleamoon> \b, 那其实和程序没什么关系吧...
<\b> cleamoon: ………………
<\b> cleamoon: 你用雷达、卫星，收集到数据之后，要代入模型，解巨量的方程
<\b> cleamoon: 都是编程的活
<cleamoon> \b, 不是用现成的库吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 这种领域计算速度总是不嫌快的
<\b> cleamoon: 现成的库也是人写的
<cleamoon> 哦
<\b> cleamoon: 并且要根据具体的硬件改动或者重写
<\b> cleamoon: 硬件又在不时的变化
<cleamoon> 刚刚发现大二有个很2的课：可持续发展...
<jiero> 用中国的闲散计算机就够了。。。高山的风力发电然后把计算机都搬到山上去用卫星传输数据。。。
<\b> cleamoon: 比如你之前提到的 gpgpu 来计算
<jiero> 也足够冷。
<cleamoon> \b, 我们学校的目的就是可以在很多不同的地方工作
<jiero> 中国高山够多了
<cleamoon> 而不只是一个地方
<\b> jiero: 高山不易推护
<jiero> cleamoon: 现在的学校大多数找工作的培训中心了。
<jiero> \b: 为啥呢？
<jiero> \b 飞机不行？
<\b> jiero: 难道让人家技术员住在山上?
<\b> jiero: 飞机成本多高啊
<jiero> \b 远程
<cleamoon> jiero, 一般是他们来找我们...
<jiero> \b: google 不就是在无人处做服务器么。
<\b> jiero: 远程也不易。高山上你架个光览试试?
<jiero> \b 说了用卫星。。。
<\b> jiero: 卫星资源是很贵滴
<jiero> cleamoon: 这就是培训中心啊。
<jiero> \b 。。。
<\b> jiero: 卫星本身做个载体，被发射上去就己经很贵了
<jiero> \b 不可理解啊，能建数据中心，卫星那些费用也不到1/20吧
<\b> jiero: 再加上卫星上的所有设备都是高尖端的设备
<cleamoon> ACM也NND能算project...服了学校了...
<\b> jiero: 我们做给卫星的霍尔导体、做雷达，都是用最昂贵的材料，为了减轻重量
<\b> jiero: 而且只为那个卫星独家生产，不像大部分成批量生产的，能降价
<cleamoon> 睡了，你们接着聊
<cleamoon> good night
<\b> jiero: 卫星上的集成电路，全是在氧化硅上建一层层做上去的，价格巨高
<jiero> \b  完了。。。入了你的怪圈了。。。
<jiero> \b 我只说用卫星服务。。。
<jiero> \b 用卫星的网络服务。。。 31GB Night: $49.95/mth
<\b> jiero: 卫星的硬件成本总要收回来的吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 屁。。
<jiero> 又不是自己发射
<\b> jiero: 而且像 gps 这类卫星，本身成本不说。地面上的四个校准基站就已经能使许多小国透支了
<jiero> \b http://www.activ8me.net.au/Products-and-Services/Satellite-Broadband-Plans.aspx
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y Satellite broadband plans. Internet service providers for rural outback Australia
<jiero> 这样的？
<\b> 民用的卫星服务早就有了
<\b> 从前一堆卫星电话的公司，不都倒闭完了...
<\b> jiero: 米国的 dabs 是国家掏钱？
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-26
<jiero> 不知道。
<jiero> 。。。
<Guest95778> ，，，
<jiero> Guest95778: 。。。
<Guest95778> 网络差
<Guest95778> 老断
<jiero> Kandu:  早上好
<jiero> ofan: 呕饭
<MaskRay> ..
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<Kandu> jiero: 早
<tomcheng76> 早晨
<linsux> 什么价啊
<linsux> 我有兴趣
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx4.1.2是否有bug?按快捷键或鼠标点击均无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361613 昨天升级到4.1.2。之前一直使用4.0的版本，就是从软件中心直接安装的。 今天启动后发现了几个问题，首先启动后，按快捷键无法启动输入法，无法输入。当然用鼠标点击键盘输入法指示器，也无法启动（正 …
<linsux> what the price?
<linsux> ofan, VPN, SSH, 什么价啊，我有兴趣
<NoIE> 我在用 wxPython 。使用 color = dlg.GetColourData().GetColour() 可以取回颜色对话框中的颜色。
<ofan> linsux: 9 RMB/月
<ofan> NoIE: 用pyqt
<ofan> pyside
<NoIE> 但是我可以显示 color[0]、color[1]、color[2]，不能显示 color[3]，这是为什么？
<NoIE> ofan: 不想改了，因为程序已经写了一半了。
<ofan> linsux: 在？
<linsux> 贷款多少
<linsux> 带宽
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐好
<lopo_> test
<[ub]> lopo_, .. ..  ㍢ 
<lopo_> ??
<lopo_> 中文
<tusheng> 乱码了，估计
<lopo_> 嗯，应该是
<linsux> ofan,  带宽
<ofan> linsux: 没限制
<linsux> 淘宝交易？
<linsux> ofan, 
<ofan> linsux: 支付宝
<linsux> 我直接支付宝打钱给你？
<ofan> linsux: 对
<linsux> 哈哈，那恐怕不行吧
<ofan> linsux: 你要买几个月的
<linsux> 咱们没那么熟
<ofan> 擦
 * jiero 看到 ofan 又卖了
<ofan> 几块钱的玩意
<linsux> 你是公司还是个人
<jiero> ofan 要中国人掏钱太难了
<jiero> ofan:  哈哈
<ofan> 个人
<jiero> ofan 多数人都男
<ofan> 一个人开的公司
<ofan> 一个人的跨国企业 行么
<linsux> 不行
<linsux> 国外公司起点那么低，靠不住
<LOL_> 我发现android的一个特点，就是当不知道选项在哪时，按住屏幕就可以了，它会自己把选项显示出来的，lol
<linsux> ofan, 你公司有网页不
<ofan> linsux: 没
<LOL_> ofan: 你开公司了？
<ofan> LOL_: 我被公司开了
<LOL_> ofan: 求真实年龄
<ofan> LOL_: 12
<LOL_> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 无限空间网盘bitcasa，发送邀请中...
<LOL_> ofan: 你有三十了吧，最少得有18
<ofan> LOL_: 你才三十，你们全家都三十
<LOL_> ofan: 那你十八，你们全家都十八，行了吧，lol
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/fnpnq.png
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 你卖的啥东西？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: vpn,ssh
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<tIn502> - -
<jiero> 哦。发现。。。挺漂亮的。。。e16
<jiero> 细节啊。
<jiero> 色调全改成发绿的更浅的。
<jiero> 原来的是蓝色的难看。
<ofan> jiero: 别折腾了
<ofan> 怎么搞都丑，不如直接用awesome+点阵字体
<MaskRay> 点阵字体好丑的。。
<ofan> 总比看着眼疼的矢量好
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 听说点阵字体护眼，我不知道证据。
<pocoyo> jiero: 截大图上来瞧瞧
 * LOL_ 谁给提供个usenet的服务器地址
<jiero> ofan:  。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 大图？
<namoamitabuddha> Mac 是用矢量的吧
<MaskRay> LOL_: 同求
<jiero> ofan pocoyo :http://i.imgur.com/gsey4.jpg
<jiero> ofan:  你眼疼。。。看点阵我眼疼。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 请教 Xorg 的 fbdev 驱动有啥劣势
<jiero> pocoyo: 大图有啥啊。。。这个固定尺寸的png啊。
<namoamitabuddha> 还有 shadowfb
<jiero> pocoyo: 话说你还在啊。
<MaskRay> ikeepu是什么网站？
<jiero> pocoyo:  http://i.imgur.com/uNxH5.jpg
<jiero> pocoyo: 我溜了。
<cap_sensitive> tmux 的 status bar 支持中文显示了，servers
<cap_sensitive> tmux 1.6
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: tmux的status bar性能怎么样？
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 不知道怎么测试
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 比如/bin/yes，会不会卡死
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 啥意思？是 set -g status-right 里运行？
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 以前我用的时候，如果程序有大量输出，并且开了tmux的status bar，那么C-c就失效了
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 性能不行。13
<MaskRay> 又一语言: rust
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: cat 13M的中文txt，C-c失效
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 关掉status bar就好了。
<MaskRay> cap_sensitive: 就这个原因让我抛弃tmux..
<cap_sensitive> MaskRay: 这要是编译时输出大量信息，就没法停了。
<LOL_> 吃饭去，
<lolicon> cap_sensitive: 直接K掉……
<lolicon> cap_sensitive: 一般不会的……除非乱码什么的……
 * MaskRay uncrustify这个indent工具怎么样？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求 Gentoo 默认内核编译参数
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 那是 torvalds 的默认参数么？
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: gentoo 只有源码包
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: 你说的默认参数是什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: 等会儿我翻 log
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • 问个shell的问题啊 判断输入y或者n http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361618 判断用户输入的是否是y或者n 我分别用test和[]来测试 为啥用test的时候会连后面的也输入出来 ======= #!/bin/bash read -p "Plz enter y or n: " yn test $yn="y" -o $yn="Y" && echo "yes" test $yn="n" -o $yn="N" && echo "no" "j4.sh" 5L, 120C written root@bt:/test# ./j4.sh Plz enter y or …
<MaskRay> lolicon: 怎么kill?
<lolicon> MaskRay: C-A k
<MaskRay> lolicon: 没用啊
<MaskRay> lolicon: tmux优先更新status bar
<MaskRay> lolicon: 而不是处理用户按键
<lolicon> MaskRay: 哦…… 我是改成了 screen 键绑定……
<lolicon> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114748
<MaskRay> lolicon: 没办法吧。。
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我不知道你那个什么情况
<lolicon> MaskRay: 怎么重现？
<MaskRay> lolicon: 打开statusbar，/bin/yes，按C-c
<lolicon> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114749 这样？
<lolicon> MaskRay: 直接就 term掉了啊
<MaskRay> lolicon: 试了你的配置文件了，也要很久才能sigint掉
<MaskRay> lolicon: tmux 1.5
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我也是1.5 ……
<lolicon> MaskRay: 你用 bash 么……
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我这里马上就能杀掉啊……
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 最近发现Chrome有时会突然卡住！？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361619 好像是网页正在加载时发生的比较多 以前从没有发生过 有时网页翻着翻着就卡住了，不能动，鼠标指针移到链接上也不变化 还好可以关掉标签，整个浏览器没有死掉 我最近也没对浏览器怎么动过，只是正常使用 大家有碰到这个 …
<MaskRay> lolicon: zsh
<lolicon> MaskRay: bash ……
<ofan> pkill
<lolicon> MaskRay: zsh 配置很麻烦，拖了好久没搞
<ofan> zsh没怎么配置的撸过
<ofan> zsh跟git,svn之类的配合挺爽
<lolicon> ofan: 怎么配合法……
<MaskRay> lolicon: 看来不错
<ofan> lolicon: 显示当前repo的信息
<lolicon> MaskRay: 感觉配置好麻烦哦……
<lolicon> ofan: 我习惯手动 status ……
<MaskRay> lolicon: 看来是和xterm配合使用会出问题
<ofan> branch,last commit etc
<lolicon> MaskRay: urxvt ……
<namoamitabuddha> zsh 我就用了 debian 的默认配置
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个会慢很多
<ofan> 本来就不快
<MaskRay> lolicon: 看来是xterm问题
<lolicon> MaskRay: 用 urxvt 啊……
<MaskRay> lolicon: 好像xterm不懂的“作弊”
<lolicon> MaskRay: 用 daemon mode ，打开新窗口好快……
<ofan> urxvt才叫慢
<MaskRay> lolicon: 给配置
<lolicon> MaskRay: ？
<MaskRay> lolicon: urxvt给配置
<lolicon> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114750
<lolicon> MaskRay: 用 daemon/client mode  …… 看 man urxvtd
<MaskRay> lolicon: urxvt果然比xterm好
<ofan> - -
<MaskRay> 为什么 xterm+tmux(statusbar)会停不下来呢
<MaskRay> lolicon: 你用wm来管理多个client来，而不是用单client的分屏？
<lolicon> MaskRay:  y 
<lolicon> MaskRay: 多个窗口
<lolicon> MaskRay: 窗口跑一个 tmux client
<lolicon> MaskRay: 全部 tmux client 连到同一个 server 上……
<mengfei> 用kvm装了个xp，现在只有图形不够好，
<MaskRay> lolicon: 这个用法好
<MaskRay> lolicon: 我的操作习惯要彻底颠覆了。。
<fivesheep> 改用byobu了... tmux 兼容不太好
<ofan> ....
<ofan> 多个terminal连同一个session会有问题
<fivesheep> byobu没问题哦
<lolicon> ofan: 什么意思
<MaskRay> lolicon: 就是每个tmux client显示不同window?
<ofan> tmux兼容性还不好？
<ofan> lolicon: 每个terminal的大小不一样
<fivesheep> ofan: 我的系统上有问题. 
<lolicon> MaskRay: 同也可以，不同也可以……
<fivesheep> weechat乱了
<ofan> tmux会选择所有client里最小的作为最终大小
<lolicon> MaskRay: 可以切换的嘛……
<ofan> fivesheep: 其他的都不好
<lolicon> ofan: 那又怎么样？
<fivesheep> 不过tmux貌似跟 iterm2 深整合了
<ofan> lolicon: 从来不用多个terminal连同一个session
<lolicon> ofan: 我从 screen 开始就这么用……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: tmux 是用来 ssh 的？
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: y
<ofan> screen貌似没这个问题
<MaskRay> lolicon: 什么吸引你screen->tmux
<lolicon> MaskRay: screen buggy，旧……
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: screen替代品
<ofan> n年前就宣传过tmux
<lolicon> MaskRay: tmux 一开始就是设计到 多个 client 连一个 session…… screen 不是
<ofan> 没人鸟
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 也是 ssh 用吧
<ofan> screen也是
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 2012-1-24
<ofan> fivesheep: 我Terminal也跟tmux深度整合了
<ofan> 开Terminal就选择连接到哪个session
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: “<MaskRay_> gentoo 的默认内核居然没让人失望。。”
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 求“gentoo 的默认内和”
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: s/内和/内核/g
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 你是说 minimal cd 的内核？
<ofan> pacman被彻底搞蹦了
<ofan> arch每次升级pacman就头疼
<lolicon> ofan: 我只开一个session ……
<ofan> 我本机只开一个
<ofan> vps再开几个
<lolicon> ofan: 我只在本机用……
<lolicon> ofan: 木有 ps ……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你说的啥内核就啥内核。我主要看下配置。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 上次那个 intel 的显卡，我家里也有台 intel 的。Debian 跑 Xorg 很困难。
<lolicon> namoamitabuddha: kernel seed <-- google this
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: thx
<namoamitabuddha> # CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 说明没开 KMS 吧？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Debian 里面是 CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
<MaskRay> lolicon: 怎么都喜欢用半透明终端
<ofan> MaskRay: 因为帅
<lolicon> MaskRay: 现在没有用半透明了
<lolicon> MaskRay: 没有开复合管理
<MaskRay> 有没有办法把一个 窗口 反色
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: xorg 的驱动现在用 fbdev, 正常。
<ofan> compiz
<ofan> 透明+blur 效果最好
<lolicon> ofan: 主要是我在用 awesome ……
<ofan> 装个cario-composer
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pacman 现在还痛苦？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 彻底挂了
<ofan> pacman 4引入了签名验证
<cap_sensitive> ofan: cario-composer 的依赖太多
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 怎么挂的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 类似 Debian 的验证？
<MaskRay> lolicon: URxvt.inputMethod: ibus .. 什么意思
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 是yaourt更新不了，然后我就绕过以来检查强制更新pacman，然后libarchive版本不对，升级libarchive的时候提示签名无法验证，得先pacman-key --init
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 可以强制关闭签名验证，SigLevel = Never
<ofan> pacman-key的时候gpg说没有足够随即信息，狂敲键盘没用，卡住了 擦
<ofan> vps上gpg貌似没法获得硬件活动信息
<lokirf> 敲完就可以了
<lolicon> ofan: ……
<ofan> lolicon: 怎么敲都不会完
<lolicon> ofan: 在本地 gen 然后放上去……
<ofan> lokirf: 怎么敲都不会完
<lokirf> ofan: 不会吧
<lokirf> 我就是敲完的....
<ofan> lokirf: 可能是跟vps有关系，本机敲键盘是可以的
<ofan> ssh登陆后敲没用
<lokirf> 而且更新时要先把 yaourt删除吧，package-query会要求升级的...
<ofan> yaourt阻止pacman 升级，pacman又是必须先升级的，arch这点很恶心
<ofan> cap_sensitive: pacman的配置文件也改了
<lokirf> 先把yaourt和package-query删除...我是这么做的
<ofan> 没删
<ofan> 做的symlink先更新完pacman再搞yaourt
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 现在的pacman是 4.0.1 么？
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 恩
<ofan> arch官方应该吧yaourt加到core里维护
<Inode_LF> hi
<[ub]> Inode_LF, 好  ㍥ 
<cap_sensitive> ofan: 那个 SigLevel 是4.0 才有的参数，设置那个就不会检查签名了
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 我把新的pacman.conf复制过去就好了
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 是多了很多指定证书目录的参数，原来没有所以没法验证签名
<saimazoon> 你们好
<saimazoon> 我是西班牙人
<saimazoon> 我在找一个一般的聊天的放在
<saimazoon> 当然我要他在IRC
<ofan> 搞定鸟
<saimazoon> 你说的话我看不懂
<saimazoon> ofan, 你好
<saimazoon> 我学习中文
<ofan> saimazoon: 你哈
<ofan> saimazoon: 你好
<saimazoon> 但是我不可以找完一个中文房子
<ofan> saimazoon: can you speak in english?
<saimazoon> sure
<saimazoon> I mean I was looking for a conversation room in chinese
<saimazoon> but not focused on technical matters
<saimazoon> as this one
<ofan> saimazoon: yeah,this is the best place for it
<fivesheep> haha
<ofan> saimazoon: we seldomly talk about technical matters actually
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> sounds good to me
<saimazoon> ofan, 然后你起什么谈说？
<saimazoon> 在这个频道？
<ofan> saimazoon: 是的
 * ofan 低价出售VPN,SSH
<saimazoon> ofan, 你在中国住吗？
<ofan> saimazoon: 目前不在
<saimazoon> 目前的次是什么意思？
<ofan> saimazoon: 目前 = currently
<saimazoon> thanks
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<ofan> saimazoon: no problem
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: What are you looking for?
<saimazoon> 如果我问很多问题就你不客气吗？
<saimazoon> namoamitabuddha, conversation
<lokirf> ....
<ofan> saimazoon: 尽管问
<ofan> saimazoon: 来者不拒
<fzfh> ofan: 香港的还是usa的？
<fzfh> 你的ssh or vpn
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: You are using Google translation to understand Chinese?
<saimazoon> no
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • arch安装完后，启动项只有arch，我电脑里还有ubuntu，mint等系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361621 arch安装完后，启动项只有arch，我电脑里还有ubuntu，mint等系统。然后想把ubuntu等其他linux启动项加到启动项里，我的ubuntu是主系统啊，没有windows系统的 顺便吐槽一下，arch还在用menu.lst 统计信息: 发表于 由 444 …
<saimazoon> 我以前说了我学习汉语
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: I see.
<ofan> fzfh: usa
<ofan> saimazoon: 我还想学西班牙语
<lokirf> grammar have some problem
<fzfh> ofan: 哦。是您私家的还是机房的？
<ofan> saimazoon: 美国人很多都会西班牙语
<ofan> fzfh: 机房
<saimazoon> ofan, 你现在在美国吗？
<ofan> saimazoon: 是的
<fzfh> ofan: 哦。圣安娜的KT还是洛杉矶的？到大陆的速度如何？延迟一般多少？
<ofan> fzfh: LA
<ofan> fzfh: 沿海200-300，越往里越高
<fzfh> ofan: 哦。价格几何？
<ofan> fzfh: 9 RMB/月
<ofan> fzfh: MeaCulpa_ jyf 都是我的客户
<fvw> yasnippet 有人用不
<fvw> ofan: 什么?
<fvw> ofan: ssh?
<ofan> fvw: 翻墙
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: Are you english native speaker?
<fzfh> ofan: 哦。啊哈。好啊，回头找你，我的hk的ssh才买的，还没到期
<fvw> ofan: 哦 我用免费的
<ofan> fzfh: ...
<saimazoon> no, namoamitabuddha 
<ofan> fvw: 无视
<saimazoon> I learnt it starting from secondary school
<fzfh> ofan: 你不早说。年前才买的。
<ofan> fzfh: 我去... 我在这喊了有半年了
<fzfh> ofan: 没瞧见哦。有大半年没的上irc了，年前买了ssh才上，结果买了以后发现7k端口没有封闭，就直接加上证书上irc了
<fzfh> ofan: 然后ssh就用来fuck gfw看敏感新闻。啊哈
<fzfh> ofan: 你人在美国吗？
<ofan> fzfh: yes
<fzfh> ofan: 肉身翻墙才是真的好。
<fzfh> ofan: 不是说usa的宽带大大的便宜吗？自己弄个私人机房弄多点服务器来搞不是更好嘛
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: 你是来熟悉汉语的是吧？
<ofan> fzfh: 不便宜
<ofan> fzfh: 很贵 很坑爹
<saimazoon> 是的
<fzfh> ofan: ....
<fzfh> saimazoon: 看你的表达，汉语很不错啊
<lokirf> saimazoon: 自学？还是学校课程?
<ofan> 。。。
<saimazoon> 那里, fzfh 
<ofan> saimazoon: 这里估计是唯一活跃的中文irc频道了
<saimazoon> lokirf, 我在北京的时候我每天上汉语课
<saimazoon> 但是现在我当自学
<lokirf> ofan: 同意＋1
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: 他们是如何教你们汉语的？教语法啥的？
<lokirf> saimazoon: 现在不在中国吗？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ...
<saimazoon> lokirf, 我四个月以前到西办要来了
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我想我们学英语的时候似乎特别强调语法。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 貌似汉语没什么语法
<saimazoon> namoamitabuddha, 我真的不喜欢他们的教法，但是我没有选择
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你中学教育是在哪里的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 全国高考经常考语法的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 什么修改病句什么的
<lokirf> ofan: VPS有包年没，价格几何？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 修改病句早就没了吧
<ofan> lokirf: 包年108
<ofan> lokirf: MeaCulpa_ 和jyf都是包年
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: 改病句貌似只有中学有那么一段时间吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 貌似就四级里看过有修改病句
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说中文
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: - -
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: ....
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我们这里不教的，但是上次老师拿全国卷给我们做做，发现有这种提醒的。
<lokirf> ofan: 有没联系方式，我先用完现在的VPN先....
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: s/提醒/题型/
<ofan> lokirf: gtalk & email: root@ofan.me
<fzfh> ofan: 有vps？价格几何？资源如何？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 忘了，对语文没有任何概念了现在
<ofan> fzfh: 现在没了，vps都卖完了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 英语我不知道全国卷如何的，反正我们这里几乎都是客观题。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Choice 的语法很搞，搞得像逻辑推理。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 存心搞出来那种句子
<ofan> 逻辑从来都不是研究语言的
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: 他们故意整你们的
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: 对待我们就用文言文...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那种语言上的戏法没什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是的
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: 你们国外应该不会这么考外语的吧？
<ofan> 撑不住了 睡觉去
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 文言文？
<lokirf> 中国的古语
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 我知道
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 但文言文的句子至少是从文章里面选出来的啊
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 不像英语是自编句子。
<lokirf> 并不是所有的文言文都会从课本上出的
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 那应该叫做古汉语
<ofan> 我觉得古汉语才叫汉语
<ofan> 现在说的全是白话
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 文言文从字义上来说就等价于书面语。
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，可以这么说吧
<saimazoon> namoamitabuddha, 你说的话我看不懂
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 不是从课本上选的。我们这里高考都不是从课本上选的。我是说从前人的文章上选的，而不是自己捏造出来的一段古文。
<saimazoon> 请你对我说明吧
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: 我英语差，需要查字典。
<saimazoon> 没关系，谢谢
<lokirf> namoamitabuddha: 我理解你的意思，我的意思是虽然文言文来自过去的书籍，但是没有看过的相关书籍的人对一些句子会有错误的理解，难度跟你们考中文是一样的
<ofan> 英语里讲语法和词法，貌似汉语里就没分这些
<[ub]> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求教，如何wine playchess.com http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361623 是一个国际性的国际象棋对弈平台 http://www.fritzhelp.com/download/PlayChessV6Setup.exe 我用wine不作任何设置可以正常下棋，但是玩家列表，聊天信息等窗口无法正确现实 而且2D棋盘图形也无法正常调用，只好用3D的不过也不正常。。。 请问该如何配置 …
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 你搞错了，I'm Chinese...
<lokirf> 晕，我弄错了....
<namoamitabuddha> lokirf: 你说的对的。他虽然选自古文，但是没有背景会产生歧义的。就算课文都有断章取义的。最典型的例子就是 黠鼠赋
<Inode_LF> 又是wine,多可怜啊，既然想用windows下的程序就别来linux了，可怜的新人
<ofan> Inode_LF: linus估计也用wine
<fvw> Inode_LF: 你这样不对
<lokirf> Inode_LF: 想想那可连的NDS模拟器，不得不模拟no$gba
<Inode_LF> ofan: fvw d???
<fvw> Inode_LF: 都是程序 只要 需要 就用
<namoamitabuddha> saimazoon: In our country, english grammar tests look like logical reasoning tests.
<fvw> Inode_LF: win linux maxos 都是浮云
<lokirf> fvw: 同意＋1
<Inode_LF> fvw: 那就两台，多省事，
<ofan> mac +1
<namoamitabuddha> Inode_LF: 你这样的说，wine 就不会发展。
<fvw> Inode_LF: wine 似乎方便点
<fvw> 那个程序更好就用哪个 我可不管什么平台的
<Inode_LF> fvw: 似乎我从来没有感到方便，不够折腾的
<fvw> Inode_LF: 我是方便为主 虽然有点软件初期投入较大  但是回报更大 例如 vim emacs
<cap_sensitive> 这是什么意思： GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_new_string: assertion `g_utf8_validate (string, -1, NULL)' failed
<tomcheng76> aircrack只可以用linux了..平時都用win的~~
<ofan> cap_sensitive: 编码出错
<Inode_LF> fvw: 那你也可以如此投入啦，call continue
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: pacman 坏了你现在用啥
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 弄好了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我本机是mac
<lokirf> ofan: 各种羡慕嫉妒恨，我也想弄台mac
<ofan> lokirf: 程序员，设计师，黑客都应该用Mac
<fvw> lokirf: 需要的话
<Inode_LF> namoamitabuddha: wine发展了又如何，永远都赶不上软件的发展，赶不上windows的升级
<cap_sensitive> 我也很想搞个mac……
<fvw> ofan: 没用过mac 说说好在哪
<ofan> fvw: 完全的unix系统
<tomcheng76> mac很麻煩...textmate也要錢...
<fvw> ofan: 不是bsd吗?
<ofan> 最好的GUI系统
<ofan> fvw: 是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 原来喜欢追新，现在已经从 ArchLinux 撤离了。
<ofan> 现在所说的unix基本都指bsd
<fvw> freebsd netbsd 算不
<lokirf> ofan: 要花钱，什么都要花钱很头痛....
<zf> 滴答真好聽
<tomcheng76> 錢不是問題..不過真的很煩
<ofan> fvw: 算，但是有意思的是，freebsd之类的没经过unix的认证
<ofan> lokirf: 基本不需要
<lokirf> ofan: ???
<ofan> 除非你搞设计之类的
<fvw> ofan: 那比linux 好在哪
<ofan> fvw: gui好
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 请教 linux 比 windows 好在哪
<fvw> ofan: gui linux 有待加强 
<ofan> mac的gui和cli上都能完全控制系统
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 开发好
<ofan> mac+macports基本上Linux下所有的cli工具都有了
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 具体？
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 其实几年前 gui 比win差
<ofan> fvw: mac也自带java和xserver
<ofan> 可以直接运行基于x的程序，比如gtk based
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 那时候 chrome都没有 字体都要慢慢条 firefox慢的要死
<Inode_LF> namoamitabuddha: 软件大部分自由且免费， cli 比较灵活强大
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: gnome shell也没出来 x速度又慢
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 现在 X
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 现在X 快了 基本 和 win的gui速度差不多 gui程序了多了很多 显卡也支持的好了很多     主要是gui改进了
<cap_sensitive> perl 对 utf-8 的支持好像不太好呀，我 irssi 用的 notify.pl 遇到复杂的汉字/繁体字/正体字就出Glib critical error
<ofan> linux的gui系统太缺乏一致性
<fvw> ofan: 摸索
<ofan> 设计散乱
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: X 快乐？
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: X 快了？
<lokirf> ofan: 同意＋1
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 比以前快
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 啥时侯
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 有X的 sever要出来的 简化的x架构 速度更快
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 5年前 好像还不是抢占的
<fvw> 2.6内核以前
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 哦
<ofan> linux gui发展缓慢很多原因是因为linus太傲慢
<fvw> Wayland
<lokirf> wayland不是还在实验阶段吗?
<fvw> 该gui就gui 该cli就cli
<fvw> lokirf: en 期待中
<fvw> 基于 OpenGL 的 Wayland 
<ofan> 不要期望太高
<fvw> ofan: 那是
<lokirf> 说起来wayland好久没动静了...
<fvw> mac 比较专注 硬件和软件 紧密绑定 
<ofan> 现在mac也都用的pc
<lokirf> ofan: 应该说MAC允分发挥适配硬件的整体性能
<ofan> 硬件固定就让系统设计简单很多
<lokirf> ofan: 嗯，上次弄个黑苹果，让我很痛苦....
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • virtualbox使用本子内置摄像头 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361629 我的系统是ubuntu 11.10.不需要按网上说的修改fstab文件。在超级用户下，能正常分配和使用到内置摄像头。可以在普通用户下，不能使用。在没有打到虚拟机前，在虚拟机管理页面，可以看到1个USB(摄像头)可以使用。打开之后在分配的时 …
<LOL_> 下午三点的阳光总是这样诱人
<lokirf> LOL_: 冻得我直穿棉衣
<LOL_> lokirf: 嗯，就是有点冷
<LOL_> 冬天如果不是很冷的话，其实也不错
<lokirf> 曾经我也这样想，但是那样就没了过年的气氛鸟，三亚就是如此
<layerbase> ⌒·　　皇家onＥ¨夏尐叶「❤失之我命」2012-01-12 4点档
<layerbase> http://xiaxiaoye.com/upload/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=165&fromuid=5
<LOL_> 夏天会纠结白天的时间太长，而冬天会纠结于白天的时间太短，所以人类是一种很纠结的动物
<[ub]> layerbase,啥网址y ⌒·　　皇家onＥ¨夏尐叶「❤失之我命」2012-01-12 4点档 - 每日现场录音|主播音频区 - 【夏小叶】粉丝官方网站|
<layerbase> 机器人真厉害
<lokirf> 春困秋乏夏打盹，醒不了的冬三月，人啊...
<namoamitabuddha> gcc 是否很糟糕
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 为啥这样说？
<ofan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1c242281/l/0Lsociety0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A10C260C0A6382160Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y Solidot | 反美斗士在美头被门夹
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: clang
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jinpeng> ls
<jinpeng> ls
<layerbase> 加\/
<layerbase> [错误]	服务器无法识别命令 “ls”。
<jinpeng> layerbase: 哈哈哈
<layerbase> ⌒·　　皇家onＥ¨夏尐叶「❤失之我命」2012-01-12 4点档
<layerbase> http://xiaxiaoye.com/upload/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=165&fromuid=5
<[ub]> layerbase,啥网址y ⌒·　　皇家onＥ¨夏尐叶「❤失之我命」2012-01-12 4点档 - 每日现场录音|主播音频区 - 【夏小叶】粉丝官方网站|
<layerbase> 这女孩子 值得推荐
 * LOL_ 好吧，我终于打开了包装袋里的五本书，assembly language(王爽)，the c programming language second edition，pointers on c，expert c programming，c traps and pitfalls，还有一袋可比克薯片
 * LOL_ 好像是番茄味的
 * LOL_ 再喝口汇源，感觉不错
<MaskRay> 再蘸点酱
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 11.10 64位装VirtualBox后无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361631 安装VirtualBox 4.1.8后，无法运行。 出现下列错误 Code: VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 缺少了libGL.so.1文件，但是我找不到这个文件  …
 * LOL_ 不知道该从哪本先开始看，纠结，，，
<MaskRay> k&r
<stock-cn> 这里有卖酱油的吗？我是来打酱油的
 * LOL_ 但是c traps and pitfalls和expert c programming似乎更吸引人，
 * LOL_ 洗洗手，然后开始看书中，，，
<namoamitabuddha> What's __BEGIN_NAMESPACE_STD
<zhangning> 请问chrome有时候无法加载网页怎么办阿
<zhangning> 按F12的时候可以看到网页的内容，但是就是没法显示
<fvw> zhangning: 正常
<zhangning> fvw: 那该怎么办呢
<fvw> zhangning: 老是这样?
<fvw> 空白?
<zhangning> fvw: 恩
<fvw> 什么版本 我这里不会
<zhangning> fvw: 比如webQQ经常打不开
<zhangning> 16.0.912.75
<zhangning> Ubuntu
<zhangning> 11.10
<zhangning> gnome-shell
<fvw> webqq web飞信都正常
<zhangning> 我的chrome是16.0.912.75
<fvw> debian chromium 15
<fvw> 是不是 安了什么扩展?
<zhangning> 应该不是吧
<zhangning> 我的扩展设置的时候在隐身模式不会启用
<zhangning> 然后用隐身模式也打不开webQQ的网页
<fvw> 换个chrome试试
<alvin_rxg> zhangning: 先备份下配置，然后删了原始配置文件，看看效果如何
<zhangning> 恩
<zhangning> 我试试
<fvw> zhangning: 如何
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于openGL,以及显卡的问题，求助，thx http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361637 想学openGL，但是发现自己编译环境都搭不好，glut的几个库都装了，用eclipes页下载cdt插件，可是run的时候就会跳出 Launch failed.Binary not found. 程序里面的问题在#include<GL/glut.h>,显示的是Multiple markers at this line - Unresolved inclusion: <GLglut.h>  …
<cuihao> O_O_BOT是什么人工智能？
<cuihao> test
<[ub]> cuihao, .. ..  ㍩ 
<fvw> cuihao: ?
<fvw> cuihao: 我在回帖
<cuihao> - -||| 不是bot额
<fvw> cuihao: 字体变粗?
<cuihao> fvw,  哦，我的帖子
<fvw> cuihao: 你也用simsun?
<cuihao> fvw,  再也不用了
<fvw> cuihao: why
<cuihao> fvw,  Arch下效果不好
<fvw> cuihao: 你没配置好
<cuihao> fvw,  恩，但实在搞不定
<fvw> cuihao: 慢慢来
<fvw> cuihao: 为什么不用debian
<cuihao> fvw, 我喜欢尝试新东西。debian太保守了
<fvw> cuihao: debian testing 可以用
<fvw> arch也不见得很新
<fvw> debian testing 够新
<cuihao> fvw, 嗯，但Arch目前很好用了，没有换的打算
<fvw> cuihao: 哦
<Kandu> cuihao: http://alice.pandorabots.com/  應該是這個吧
<[ub]> Kandu,啥网址y A. L. I. C. E. The Artificial Linguistic Internet Computer Entity
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么听不了音乐也看不了视频？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361638 ubuntu装完之后，没有Adrobe Player ，下载adrobe。tar。gz。[u]解压之后，我输入 。/configure，但出现bash: ./confiugre: 没有那个文件或目录 请问这是怎么回事？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Isidore — 2012-01-26 17:05 
<fvw> Kandu: 是用了这个
<fvw> cuihao: http://ompldr.org/vY2dpdw/%E5%B7%A5%E4%BD%9C%E5%8C%BA%201_024.png
<cuihao> fvw, 啊，就是这个点阵字体的效果…… 我死活弄不出来
<fvw> cuihao: 看我的贴子 慢慢来
<cuihao> fvw, 嗯，谢谢，我再研究研究
<fvw> cuihao: firefox可能 效果没那么好
<fvw> cuihao: 按chrome配的 具体你自己慢慢看
<cuihao> fvw, 哦。我之前鼓捣时也觉得Firefox有点啥问题，不那么按fontconfig走……
<fvw> cuihao: 是不按
<fvw> chrome 也不完全按 字号 有点不一样 好像
<fvw>  export FC_DEBUG=1 
<fvw> chromium  | sed -n -e '/Pattern/p;/family/p;/^$/p'
<fvw> 慢慢看 匹配的结果
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛
<pocoyo> cfy: 有何吩咐
<cfy> pocoyo: 用erc-log么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 用啊。其实也没什么用，几乎不看。
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么解决乱码问题？
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/ayqVg.png
<pocoyo> cfy: 你真问对人了。
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛，踢cc
<cfy> roylez_ 是说女的不幽默，不xx,不yy么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 说。
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。
<pocoyo> cfy: ;; 打开erclogs目录下的日志文件时默认用utf-8编码。
<pocoyo> (modify-coding-system-alist 'file "erclogs\\/.*\\.txt\\'" 'utf-8)
<cfy> pocoyo: 用utf-8编码？不是应该是emacs-mule么？
<pocoyo> cfy: 使用utf8保存日志， 打开日志所在目录的.txt 文件时，使用utf8打开就行了
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是吧。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 不知道mule是啥。反正我就这样弄的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 保存的时候是emacs-mule么？
<cfy> pocoyo: 我试试，
<pocoyo> cfy:       erc-log-file-coding-system 'utf-8)
<pocoyo> cfy: 我是用这个的。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 啊。。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛威武
<pocoyo> cfy: 还以为你高潮了呢。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万万岁
<fvw> pocoyo: 用emacs?
<fvw> pocoyo: 有什么好插件
<pocoyo> fvw: 啊。是啊。
<pocoyo> fvw: ace-jump-mode 
<cfy> C-c space
<pocoyo> fvw: smex.el Ido-style fuzzy matching
<fvw> pocoyo: 贴图看看 plugin目录
<cfy> pocoyo: 好了，水牛威武啊。。。
<fvw> pocoyo: vim下的easym
<pocoyo> fvw: 好多下载了没用。忘了干啥了
<fvw> pocoyo: 老实说这 ace-jump-mode 变来变去不习惯
<fvw> pocoyo: 用speedbar不
<fvw> pocoyo: 怎么定义 让它 打开全部tag
<pocoyo> fvw: 没用过 speedbar 干什么用的？
<fvw> pocoyo: 显示 函数列表
<pocoyo> fvw: 不错，我放弃编程了。
<fvw> pocoyo: 现实 file列表
<fvw> pocoyo: 那干什么?
<pocoyo> fvw: 记录生活
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> adam8157_away: 在么？
<fvw> pocoyo: 哦
<jinpeng> 62nicks,人越来越少了
<Inode_LF> happyaron: 哈皮龙来了
<fvw> pocoyo: 我的lisp关键字没高亮 怎么办
<cfy> fvw: 你在学习lisp?
<cfy> fvw: 我有land of lisp，要不要？
<pocoyo> fvw: 我不懂啊。
<fvw> cfy: 我用了 lisp 书 我基本都看过了
<fvw> cfy: 虽然又忘记了
<cfy> fvw: 哦。
<fvw> cfy: 这东西要用
<fvw> cfy: 现在 最缺的是 一个 locate的前端 
<fvw> cfy: gnome环境 方便的查询 我的文件
<cfy> fvw: 自己写个
<fvw> cfy: 我想看看有没现成的
<fvw> synapse 有 但是 没达到我要求
<fvw> 我要 实时点的 每输入一个字母结果都在变
<cfy> emcas foo-bar mode可以实现这个功能
<cfy> fvw: 哈哈。
<fvw> cfy: 没找到 打错了?
<cfy> fvw: 开玩笑的 :D
<fvw> ..
<fvw> cfy: 切换buf 用什么
<fvw> cfy: 要能 split的
<wly> ls
<fvw> https://gist.github.com/493269
<[ub]> fvw ⇪ t: Invoke any command using ido in other window / split window, deciding after the fact instead of before — Gist
<fvw> cfy: ido 
<fvw> other window / split window
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：旧电脑装linux。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361641 各位大侠，如果路过看到了小弟的求助，请给个建议，谢谢。 话说鄙人长期遭受windows的折磨 ，直到半年前遇到linux和ubuntu，终于发现了我的救星 。 当时鄙人还没有电脑，所以每天梦想着有了电脑先装上ubuntu。 现在寒假回家，我决定先用家 …
<wly> ubuntu 安装非常简单。
<wly> 你看看分区（文件系统）方案吧。
<fvw> wly: 还可以
<wly> 你自己玩，就把home区大一点。
<fvw> wly: 你要到论坛才能回帖
<wly> 如果没有经验。你把windows下的东西备份一下。尽情的尝试吧。
<wly> 如果我给 fvw 说话。用那个命令。
<fvw> ...
<wly> to 吗
<fvw> wly: 名字tab
<fvw> xxx:
<wly> fvw, 试试
<fvw> 尽情的尝试吧。 演讲...
<wly> 哦。
<fvw> 呵呵
<fvw> ,也可以
<wly> fvw, 别怕。有备份。玩玩吗。
<tomcheng76> 為什麼那麼多人用abc做名稱?
<wly> linux不会伤害你的硬件系统。
<tomcheng76> 方便?
<fvw> wly: 不是我问的
<fvw> tomcheng76: sdfsdl 也很多
<fvw> tomcheng76: 我们都是abc
<cfy> fvw: 什么意思？
<tomcheng76> wly: [ub] 是bot,它redirect forum post..
<tomcheng76> sdfsdl :D
<tomcheng76> 好像那些fxxk stfu 的朋友:D
<wly> tomcheng76, 什么？？
<tomcheng76> wly: bot你理解是什麼?
<fvw> wly: 机器人
<wly> fvw, 是机器人吗？？
<wly> 我晕。
<wly> 我刚刚学习linux不久。
<tomcheng76> 抱歉不懂打簡體字><
<jiero> tomcheng76: 那就别打
<tomcheng76> 囧
<wly> tomcheng76, 台湾的吗？？
<jiero> tomcheng76: 玩过台湾/香港制作游戏的就能看懂很多了
<tomcheng76> jiero: 可是只有這裡有人...
<jiero> tomcheng76: 香港的？
<jiero> tomcheng76: 。。。
<tomcheng76> 嗯,hk
<wly> 输入法设置一下就可简体中文了。
<jiero> tomcheng76: 很多手机玩家
<tomcheng76> wly: 可是我不懂拼音哦..
<jiero> tomcheng76: 五笔～
<jiero> tomcheng76: 肯定用不上。
<tomcheng76> 不懂:D
<wly> tomcheng76, 你会取得安卓的root权限吗
<wly> 我刚刚把手机刷到安卓2.2.
<tomcheng76> wly: 要看你的手機,有的好容易
<jiero> wly: 每个机型都不一样吧。
<wly> 想把里面捆绑的垃圾软件干掉。
<wly> 我的酷派D530 
<jiero> wly: 哈哈，我曾经想要对我的手机干同样的事情，结果。。。太简单了
<wly> 是一款和联通合作的机器。
<jiero> 发现后我直接懒得干了
<wly> jiero, 如何做。
<jiero> wly: 我没说我的手机是android啊。
<wly> 感觉里面的东西。非常 不上
<wly> 哦。。。。
<wly> jiero, 呵呵
<pocoyo> jiero: 你上午发的那个 cover flow 的 gnomeshell扩展是你自己改的啊？
<jiero> pocoyo: 恩。
<jiero> pocoyo: 是改的参数而已
<wly> 我的机器 装gnomeshell 不起作用。
<wly> 我用fedora 16.
<pocoyo> jiero: 改的哪儿 我看上午的样式比默认的好看很多。
<jiero> pocoyo: 但是也卡些，似乎。
<wly> 前几天。这里有位大牛教我改用ati官方驱动。结果驱动安装上了。但是花屏。只好从装。
<pocoyo> wly: 开源的挺好。
<wly> ati 蓝宝石 3650 
<jiero> pocoyo: gmail邮箱
<wly> 开源的需要编译是吗。。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 已发
<pocoyo> jiero: 我这一使用coverflow 输入法开着的话 会边输入法也显示出来。真不爽啊。
<jiero> wly: 不是，自带了
<wly> 自带的开机花屏。
<wly> 几秒中。
<jiero> wly: ubuntu？
<jiero> wly: 用 12.04
<wly> fedora 16 
<jiero> wly: 或者换开机画面。。。
<jiero> wly: ？开机有啥还花屏？
<wly> jiero, 屏幕成条型。
<jiero> pocoyo: 哦，fcitx没有。
<jiero> wly: 条条的我这里intel也有哦。
<wly> jiero, 那个就没有办法了。
<jiero> wly: 闭源驱动一向对这些更差的
<thanatoid> .
<jiero> wly: 桌面使用从来都是闭源驱动更差
<wly> 我用的fedora 以后单位好像要用redhat服务器。
<wly> 其实ubuntu更适合我。
<wly> ubuntu的服务器贵吗
<jiero> wly: redhat服务器可以用免费的centos
<jiero> wly: 如果计较费用的话
<wly> jiero, 单位领导不同意。
<wly> jiero, 单位领导投资100w 唉
<jiero> wly: 要求全买硬件～
<wly> jiero, 视频网站。
<jiero> wly: 捐助
<jiero> wly: 雇人开发
<wly> jiero, 这个网站的预算
<wly> jiero, 他们不会开发的。习惯买。
<jiero> wly: 我毫无知识。算了～
<wly> jiero, 有好的服务器推荐吗
<pocoyo> jiero: 这文件放在哪儿？
<wly> linux支持多大的内存。
<wly> 8g的内存支持吗
<fzfh> wly: 肯定
<fzfh> wly: 我的机器还是普通的i7机器，一共24G内存。6个内存槽全部插满了。
<wly> 我在帮单位写配置。
<wly> fzfh, 就怕。。。
<wly> 呵呵。谢谢
<wly> unity 是什么
<fzfh> wly: 啊哈。我那机器除了负载不高的数据库和web应用外，还kvm了几个guest os
<wly> fzfh, 是吗。
<wly> 呵呵
<fzfh> wly: ubuntu 11.04吧
<Inode_lf> hi
<[ub]> Inode_lf, 好  ㍪ 
<fzfh> Inode_lf: 新年好哈
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • android-x86系统和ubuntu11.10 无法同时引导启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361645 我先安装了ubuntu11.10 系统可以引导进入 ubuntu和xp 但是安装了android-x86后，无法识别ubuntu 只能进入安卓和xp 因为android-x86是grub ubuntu是grub2 可能互相无法识别 但是有没有办法让 xp ubuntu 和安卓同时引导？ 小弟谢谢了！ 统计信息: …
<jiero> 果然一切都是商业伙伴。
<jiero> Oil Rush 被无数Linux游戏网站转载。
<jiero> 说错了，是Linux网站
<pocoyo`> jiero: 崩溃了，害我重启X
<jiero> pocoyo`: 哈哈，我的改动不成熟吧
<pocoyo`> jiero: 太小。我这屏本来就小。
<jiero> pocoyo`: 应该提供一个缩略的版本了
<jiero> pocoyo`: 缩略的设置图形界面～
<pocoyo> jiero: 没错，原来 compiz 就有两个
<jiero> pocoyo: 我就要求过，但是#gnome-shell 的人不理睬
<jiero> pocoyo: 连设置界面都没规范的
<jiero> pocoyo: 应该在右下角再复制一个的哦。而且最好能椭圆移动～
<jiero> pocoyo: 右下角的那个应该比较大或许～
<jiero> pocoyo: 最好是能在右下角的那个能zoom窗口中心而不是窗口全部，就更容易分别了
<pocoyo> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Inode_lf> gnome-shell 怎么更改收藏夹的大小啊
<Inode_lf> jiero: gnome-shell 怎么更改收藏夹的大小啊
<jiero> Inode_lf: 收藏夹？
<jiero> 那是什么。。
<Inode_lf> jiero: 也
<cfy> jiero: 我发现name@free.kindle.com好久不理我了。。
<Inode_lf> jiero: 就是边上放应用的那个快捷框，谓之收藏夹
<jiero> Inode_lf: 哦。我有3个东西放那里了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 你那边能用free.kindle么？
<jiero> cfy: 其实。。。free与否都没关系
<jiero> cfy: 换成 @kindle.com就好了，你没3G也没交钱吧
<cfy> jiero: 没有。
<cfy> jiero: kindle有convert服务？
<jiero> cfy: 你才知道？
<jiero> cfy: 你给 doc 都发你 kindle 格式
<jiero> cfy: html也行
<cfy> jiero: 我知道free.kindle有
<jiero> cfy: 区别就是3G版本的免费下载（收流量 1MB 1$
<cfy> jiero: 哦。。。
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭啊，我想杀人
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠啊。为啥呢？
<jiero> cfy: 但是我最讨厌死掉的东西了
<jiero> cfy: 实际情况是我想要运动。。。
<cfy> jiero: 。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 最讨厌的死掉了，你还想杀人？
<yiluxiangbei10> 大家都在干嘛
<cfy> jiero: 我发了，等kindle回信
<alvin_rxg> 王珞丹的歌聲好冷……
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim！我想知道我有没有选择错！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361646 这么长时间以来一直用vim写程序，窍闻emacs也不错，我想知道从一开始我有没有选择错？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-01-26 19:04 
<wly> 什么？？
<alvin_rxg> =.=   http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzQ1Mjg4NjA0.html
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 中央电视台春节联欢晚会 2012 - 第39期 - 《常回家看看》蔡国庆 王珞丹 38 - 2012 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<wly> fedora中文社区基本上没有人。
<wly> 真想到ubuntu论坛问问fedora的问题。
<alvin_rxg> wly: 只要不是 distro specific 的，都可以問的
<LOL_> cfy: 啥kindle?
<cfy> LOL_: kindle 3
<LOL_> cfy: 你要买kindle?
<cfy> LOL_: 不是。我有了
<LOL_> cfy: “我有了”，，，谁的？ lol
<cfy> LOL_: 我的
<cfy> 我看不了视频了。。。
<LOL_> cfy: 咋入手的？
<cfy> LOL: taobao
<LOL_> cfy: how much?
<cfy> LOL_: i forget the price
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。
<yiluxiangbei10> 大家可以看到我的字吗？谢谢
<wly> yiluxiangbei10, 可以
<cfy> yiluxiangbei10: 可以
<LOL_> yiluxiangbei10: 看不到
<yiluxiangbei10> 恩谢谢了
<calebot> 新年快乐啊～
<LOL_> calebot: help
<LOL_> calebot: man
<calebot> LOL_: 不要调戏智能bot
<wly> wps for linux 出来了吗？？？？？
<LOL_> calebot: 你是大神还是bot?
<wly> [ub], irc
<wly> [ub], irc命令
<fvw> wly: no
<LOL_> ...
<calebot> LOL_: 名字不是都写了麽？
<wly> [ub], nc
<LOL_> ,/help
<LOL_> calebot: 那意思就是bot了？
<[ub]> wly, 告诉我一个关于你生活在数控小。  ㍫ 
<wly> [ub], 什么
<[ub]> wly, 没什么大不了的。  ㍫ 
<fvw> .........
<LOL_> calebot: 既然是bot，那就要有当bot的觉悟，赶快把你的操作指令贡献出来
<LOL_> lol
<calebot> LOL_: 估计一会儿就得下线...
<LOL_> calebot: 怕被kick&ban?
<calebot> LOL_: 网络不稳...
<fvw> calebot: .h
<LOL_> calebot: 你啥网络？该不会是移动吧
<wly> 求一个思维导图的软件。
<LOL_> calebot: 你竟然也用网页了，我还以为只有我一个人用，终于找到知己了，真不容易
<fvw> wly: freemine
<wly> fvw, 谢谢
<wly> 我看看fedora下有么
<fvw> freemind
<fvw> LOL_: me to
<fvw> o
<pocoyo> cfy: ?
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<LOL_> ？
<pocoyo> cfy: 没事了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 你是gentoo么？
<pocoyo> cfy: debian.
<cfy> pocoyo: o
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=361647&sid=9a3b52ee587bd77a32f3547f54f86529
<[ub]> wly ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ferdora16 下面 gnome shell 没有效果
<LOL_> cfy: 给个usenet地址呗
<cfy> LOL_: 没。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 你有没
<pocoyo> LOL_: 不懂 usenet 是什么。
<fvw> wly: 说什么
<fvw> wly: 要什么效果 
<LOL_> pocoyo: 其实俺也不懂
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • ferdora16 下面 gnome shell 没有效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361647 我用yum下载了许多的gnome shell ，但是在一点效果也没有。gnome-tweak-tool 也没有显示。 请问如何安装g-shell 如何启用它。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mailman — 2012-01-26 19:51 
<pocoyo> LOL_: 那是干嘛用的？
<fvw> Google Groups存盘了几乎全部的Usenet文章
<LOL_> pocoyo: 据说可以收到漂亮妹妹的图片，所以我才像别人要的
<fvw> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<[ub]> fvw ⇪ t: Usenet - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<alvin_rxg> 你好嗎？
<pocoyo> LOL_: 同道中人 找到了 给我们发一份，
<fvw> 当初这个网上的新闻讨论组已经被后来的论坛和现在的社交网络所替代，但还是有很多复古的人喜欢用它，尤其是通过Google Groups来访问usenet。
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: bot ?
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 應該不是
<wly> 我的帐号好像被盗了。
<wly> 我在ubuntu论坛的帐号
<pocoyo> wly: 叫啥名？
<wly> mailman
<alvin_rxg> 何以見得？
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=361647&sid=9a3b52ee587bd77a32f3547f54f86529
<fvw> http://blog.waterlin.org/articles/%E9%98%85%E8%AF%BBusenet%E7%9A%84%E5%B7%A5%E5%85%B7.html
<[ub]> wly ⇪ t: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ferdora16 下面 gnome shell 没有效果
<wly> 你看看。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 一定，你认识的大神比较多，你向他们所要，他们应该会给你的
<fvw> 阅读Usenet的工具
<alvin_rxg> lol 論壇 bug
<alvin_rxg> 我也有權限
<alvin_rxg> sid bug
<pocoyo> LOL_: 不会是新闻组吧？
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 論壇 sid bug...
<wly> phpbb 不会这样吧。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 俺也不知道，
<fvw> 怎么把sid都贴了
<wly> 我感觉PHPBB 不会有这样的漏洞。
<fvw> ip 和 sid没绑定/
<pocoyo> wly: 啊，3楼 是我说的 哈哈哈哈。 
<wly> 哦。
<pocoyo> wly: 没事 一会就好了。
<wly> 没事
<pocoyo> wly: 你是要装扩展的吧？
<wly> 谁帮我解决一下
<pocoyo> wly: https://extensions.gnome.org/ firefox 进这个 直接安装。
<alvin_rxg> 本來就不該用 sid 的吧，應該是用 cookies session 的
<fvw> pocoyo: 我安firefox的唯一作用
<pocoyo> fvw: ... 不有 firefox 还用啥？
<fvw> pocoyo: chrome
<fvw> pocoyo: 我相信 chrome比firefox更有前途
<wly> 这怎么在ff下安装
<wly> 呵呵
<wly> 谢谢了。
<fvw> on/off 直接点
<fvw> 安装插件
<fvw> 3.2版本 才比较多
<pocoyo> wly: 在 linux 下 打开火狐 找一插件 点蓝色按钮就安装 
<happyaron> fvw: 有前途和现在能不能用是两回事啊
<fvw> happyaron: 现在能用
<wly> on蓝色了。但是，没有反映
<happyaron> fvw: feature上比firefox还差劲很多
<fvw> happyaron: 我一直在用 虽然 内存有点多
<fvw> happyaron: 什么特性 速度 可不慢
<wly> 好了。
<pocoyo> fvw: http://i.imgur.com/jgIPP.png  貌似系统自带的扩展 不能在firefox里卸载
<fvw> happyaron: 主要是 我已经习惯了 chrome的插件
<wly> 安装出来了。
<happyaron> fvw: firefox 实际上也不比 chrome 慢，自从版本号大战开始以后。
<happyaron> fvw: 额，更习惯 firefox 扩展的路过。
<fvw> pocoyo: 我一般自己 del
<fvw> happyaron: 习惯了就好
<fvw> happyaron: 听说9.0比较快
<LOL_> fvw: 关键是chrom没remote dns
<fvw> happyaron: 5年前 用firefox 有阴影
<happyaron> fvw: 12.0a1 (2012-01-25) 路过
<fvw> happyaron: 菜单都卡
<happyaron> :)
<fvw> LOL_: 有什么用
<fvw> LOL_: 我用 autoproxy
<happyaron> fvw: autoproxy 没有 remote dns 一样弱
<LOL_> happyaron: 除了firefox，其它的有remote dns吗
<happyaron> LOL_: 没
<fvw> pocoyo: 可以 直接目录del完了 安就用firefox
<LOL_> fvw: 从不用autoproxy
<straybirdsnest> 同样用自动代理的路过一下
<fvw> http://www.williamlong.info/blog/archives/870.html
<[ub]> fvw,啥网址y Chrome和Proxy Switchy支持远程DNS解析-月光微博客
<fvw> LOL_: 已经有了
<wly> 我安装一个主题了。还是没有反应
<straybirdsnest> 家里网络果断卡，唉
<fvw> LOL_: 很少用remote dns
<fvw> hyk 够用
<happyaron> fvw: switchy 本身是改系统的代理，多脏啊
<LOL_> fvw: 你要是教育网，你就知道autoproxy的可恨了
<fvw> happyaron: 不需要改
<fvw> happyaron: 用plus版本
<happyaron> fvw: 它实现的原理就是改系统代理
<happyaron> fvw: 用啥版本都是一样的，chrome只能用系统代理
<fvw> happyaron: 用的chrome内置api 系统代理没变化
<fvw> happyaron: 现在已经不用了很久了
<happyaron> o
<fvw> happyaron: chrome的代理设置 是 独立的 不影响
<alvin_rxg> 一瞬間同時訪問N多個文件時，代理是怎麽處理的？
<fvw> happyaron: 而且 现在是 根据网站 动态切换的
<wly> alvin_rxg, 在吗
<fvw> 支持 gwlist
<alvin_rxg> 不在
<wly> 你说的。做了。但是在哪里调整。
<happyaron> fvw: firefox 已经有很多年了，这特性对我没有任何吸引力。
<wly> 那个主题没有。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我說啥了？……
<fvw> happyaron: 我只是说说而已
<LOL_> 最讨厌firefox的就是它的视频插件升级问题
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> LOL_: lol
<fvw> LOL_: 教育网 我直接用ipv6
<wly> 呵呵。
<wly> 我认错人了。
<happyaron> ipv6也乐观不了多久了，呵呵
<wly> pocoyo, 后面怎么做。
<fvw> happyaron: +1
<LOL_> happyaron: 有时看个图片都要你升级或安装插件
<happyaron> LOL_: 不知道你指的是啥情况，从没遇到过。
 * happyaron nightly 用户飘过。
<fvw> 刚安装的时候
<LOL_> happyaron: ff7
<happyaron> LOL_: 该升级了。
<fvw> LOL_: 据说到12罗
<fvw> happyaron: ..
<fvw> 不过 chrome到16了
<fvw> 呵呵
<happyaron> fvw: 12.0a1 -> nightly
<alvin_rxg> debian stable + mozilla team repo
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: great choice
<fvw> alvin_rxg: debian stable 稳定 但是没gnome shell
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 為啥 chromium 沒有啊？
<LOL_> happyaron: 俺本来用的是ie6,照样可以看国内视频和图片，
<fvw> alvin_rxg: testing + chromuin
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 维护组人少
 * happyaron 以前我说过，非freeze阶段谁用testing谁傻逼。
<alvin_rxg> :|
<happyaron> LOL_: 呵呵
<happyaron> LOL_: 升级firefox9
<alvin_rxg> fvw: gnome-shell 那麽好麽？可以配合 awesome 用麽？
 * happyaron 浏览器要追新一点啦，最起码用最新稳定版。
<fvw> alvin_rxg: awesome tiling?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<fvw> alvin_rxg: 我gtile插件
<alvin_rxg> :|
<LOL_> happyaron: ie6的缺点就是不能看youtube和twitter，其它的ie6感觉还不错，起码比ie7强
<happyaron> LOL_: 咋说也升级ie8吧。。。
<happyaron> LOL_: 想不明白为啥还有人用ie7
<fvw> 老一代 浏览器 js都不行
<happyaron> V8的feature还不够
<cfy> happyaron: opera-next
<happyaron> 驱动不起来gnome-shell
<LOL_> happyaron: 俺本来还在用firefox 1.5
<happyaron> cfy: 不开源的，暂时不考虑
<happyaron> LOL_: 额
<LOL_> firefox很好用哈哈
<LOL_> ff 1.5
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> 电脑上的opera不能上google,但手机上的mini却可以上，
<cleamoon> LOL_: opera on PC can of course go to google...
<LOL_> 貌似攻击opera最多的地方就是它的代理问题，跟ie有一拼
<cfy> LOL_: 能用pac
<LOL_> ie是不告诉你是socks4还是5，而opera就干脆没有socks5，曾经好像是这样的
<cleamoon> Opera is a good system without a good browser.
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php
<cfy> LOL_: opera有，用pac就行
<LOL_> cleamoon: emacs?
<cleamoon> LOL_: yes 8) 
<cfy> LOL_: 不用pac也有。。。
<LOL_> cfy: 说的是曾经
 * RavenChan 是不是没有swap就不会有page fault？
<cfy> LOL_: 曾经没有浏览器，你也别用了。。。
<LOL_> cfy: ff 1.5就有remote dns
<LOL_> cfy: opera现在也不安一个，想用它翻墙都不行
<alvin_rxg> opera turbo 不能翻牆嘛？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你这肉身在墙外的怎能理解俺这肉身在墙内的是如何向往墙外的腐朽生活呀！
<cleamoon> lO
<cleamoon> LOL_: come then.
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你这等大神又如何能理解俺这等小白的无奈呀！哎
<alvin_rxg> 我明明是小白
<LOL_> cleamoon: 外国人？
<cleamoon> LOL_: no... I can understand chinese...
<alvin_rxg> da jia hao!~
<LOL_> 我怎么突然有种英雄末路的感觉，关键是我还没当过英雄呢
<cleamoon> LOL_: why?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: don`t use pinyinlish! lol, you said
<alvin_rxg> xD
<LOL_> cleamoon: i don`t know 
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...what does that word means then?
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你把oicebot赶走了，你能把它再找回来吗
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都沒幹啊…
<LOL_> cleamoon: 这个很难用语言去解释，do you understand?
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...no
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你踢人无数，竟然说啥都没干，当年oicebot就是你踢走的
<alvin_rxg> 真沒有…
<LOL_> cleamoon: 不理解就正常了，
<cleamoon> Oh, is alvin_rxg behind everythink?
<cleamoon> LOL_: ...
<alvin_rxg> 我啥都沒做
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 不是你踢的是谁踢的
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 你吧
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我又没op
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你个踢bot狂
<alvin_rxg> 我冤枉啊…
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 有日志为证，有啥冤枉的
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 行，你找來看看
<LOL_> 历史太久远了，忘啥时间段了，最关键的是现在在墙内无法访问日志，
<fzfh> LOL_: proxy
 * LOL_ 好羡慕墙外的生活，墙外有漂亮的妹子，有便宜的玩具，有图书馆，，，
<cleamoon> That's why you do all the crimes outside.
<LOL_> fzfh: no ssh&vpn
<cleamoon> LOL_: aren't there a lot of libraries in China.
<MeaCulpa_> .
<LOL_> cleamoon: 但那不是让我们看的
<cleamoon> LOL_: y?
<LOL_> cleamoon: 而且没有很多的图书馆在中国除了大学
<yhlfh> chromium如何安装扩展？
<namoamitabuddha> 那个 gjp 逃哪里去了
<LOL_> cleamoon: i dont know why its.but its
<LOL_> cleamoon: 我张这么大都没见过图书馆
<MeaCulpa_> 中国书卖的便宜
<MeaCulpa_> 没必要图书馆
<MeaCulpa_> 书店买不到的书，图书馆也不多
<LOL_> 盗版书。。。
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 就算不盗版，也不算贵
<MeaCulpa_> LOL_: 但是书店和图书馆藏书都很少
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 因为盗版所以正版书贵不起来。
<LOL_> 那你把ramanujan的笔记给我在书店找出来
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: :)
<cleamoon> LOL_: read online.
<MeaCulpa_> 公共开放的图书馆书并不多
<MeaCulpa_> 区级的图书馆里，都是些乱七八糟的文学和红书
<LOL_> 嗯，几乎没有
<namoamitabuddha> 稍微老一点的书，图书馆就借不到了。
<MeaCulpa_> 不过世界名著是够了
<MeaCulpa_> 我发觉，我国人喜欢读人物传记
<MeaCulpa_> 喜欢读人物传记，暗示对自己的世界观没有信心
<MeaCulpa_> 抑或喜欢玩勾心斗角那套
<LOL_> cleamoon: 其实我讨厌用非纸张的方式读书
<namoamitabuddha> 人物传记其实蛮好
<MeaCulpa_> 我发觉身边，喜欢看人物传记的，都是小心眼又没大智慧的人
<cleamoon> LOL_: buy a kindle.
<namoamitabuddha> 了解一下而已
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 我不太喜欢，那种被名人提炼过得世界观，我觉得会影响我对世界的认识
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 有本不错
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 当然要看传记怎么写，那些记述类的我觉得还不错
<woju> MeaCulpa_: 那什么才算有大智慧呢？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: GEB——一条永恒的金带
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 那是啥
<LOL_> cleamoon: kindle only usa?
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 说不清，我只是觉的身边不少郁郁不得志的小人都喜欢读人物传记
<MeaCulpa_> Kindle读图无能，读代码无能
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈，你被影响了不也是对自己的世界观没信心么
<MeaCulpa_> 看书的确不错
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: that's a very difficult book.
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 不是，被他们提炼了我觉得就没营养了
<LOL_> 不喜欢人物传记
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 或者说，营养过于集中了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: You've read it?
<woju> 不知道史记算不算人物传记
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 好比一道美味的菜，被人咀嚼过了再吐给你吃
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 对你的消化有好处，但对我的上消化道是浪费
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 我更享受上消化道的体验
<MeaCulpa_> woju: 不算
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 我读人物传记基本上都是为了抄东西完成作业。
<namoamitabuddha> woju: 你读 史记？
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 这个世界对你本身没有意义，被你认识到的那部分才有意义，而如果是别人认识了再转述你，虽然可以帮助你认识，总有点扭曲
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 看不懂
<LOL_> 如果我数学不错的话，或许我都看不进去那些名家的证明，因为他们有太强烈的自己的风格，而我也有自己的风格，所以很难互相欣赏，
<woju> namoamitabuddha: 古文看不懂
<MeaCulpa_> 古文常常很客观
<woju> 这个世界没有什么人值得崇拜，只是有些身心健康的人人际关系不错
<MeaCulpa_> 抑或主观，而你又无从辩驳
<MeaCulpa_> 所以古文还是不错的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: yes, but i understand only 3/4 of the book.
<LOL_> 风格太强烈的人很难互相欣赏
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 好厉害
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: y?
<LOL_> 其实我挺喜欢李商隐的诗
<LOL_> 因为他从不告诉你他到底想说啥，lol
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 这只是我读书计划中的书，听别人介绍说好
<woju> 古诗看着也困难
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 最近读 Godel's proof, 还不是很理解，打算读第二遍。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Godel's proof 是书名，不是原来的数学证明
<LOL_> 我同时又很喜欢李煜的词
<woju> 当代的诗人藏在作词的人群里面，象林夕五月天阿信之类的
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 就那个干掉了Hilbert的哥德儿？
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 不懂
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: it is a good book. One of the best if you want to understand more about physics.
<LOL_> 好像是叫哥德尔不完全定理，干掉了hilbert的我们必须知道，我们必将知道
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 你是什么专业的啊?
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 通讯，大一
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 咋了
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 我以为你是数学方面的专业呢 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 定理名字对的，但后面半句我听不懂。
<cleamoon> You don't need to totally understand Godel's incompleteness theorems.
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Godel 主要是构造了一个自指命题吧？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你说哪本书？GEB?
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 数学专业的人估计都很忙，没时间看大量的网络小说吧，lol
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: it's the Gödel thing.
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 俺网络小说从06年就开始看了，第一本就是萧鼎的暗黑之路
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 先说 Godel 的那个命题
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 星云的彼端看了一个星期，看了三遍，哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: 你牛...
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 你牛...
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha:  cleamoon ，你们在讨论数学吗
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 网络小说害人不浅啊
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 在我这种知道计算机的一点点皮毛知识的人的眼里
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 后来实在没书看时就看数学家的传记
<Patrick_DJ> LOL_: 差不多... 感觉就跟吸毒似的... 有段时间我看小说看得连工作都不想做了.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Godel 的那个命题的构造，似乎就是 Haskell Curry 的 Y combinator 的翻版
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 不知道我理解是否对
<cleamoon> LOL_: everything is mathematic.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: cleamoon 貌似读不懂中文
<LOL_> cleamoon: 那些数学家都是变态，怪不得有个变态说，数学家都是天生的，好像是poincare说的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: You can't stand Chinese?
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: s/stand/understand/
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: i can't write chinese.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: I think so.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: A bug on input method?
<LOL_> Patrick_DJ: 现在又没书看了，自从看完了狩魔手记
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我想要理解 Godel's proof，哪怕是一点点，正好有人懂，我想问问。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Haskell Curry's Y-combinator:
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-point_combinator
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Fixed-point combinator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: i'm using mobile.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Y = λf.(λx.f (x x)) (λx.f (x x))
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: Gödel is about mathematic, i don't think it's about haskell...
<cleamoon> That's a way to prove the theorms.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: O.K, 我稍微解释下，不知道我理解是否正确
<cleamoon> Ok
<LOL_> cleamoon: what is your mobile?
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 哥德尔数为 g 的命题 是不可证明的，是一个元数学命题。根据 Godel 的方法，他对应于一个关于 正整数 g 的数论命题。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Am I right?
<cleamoon> ...do u even understand what you've said?
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 就是说 哥德尔数为g的命题不可证明
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 等价于 关于g的一个数论命题
<cleamoon> And do you understand why some questions are equal with g?
<LOL_> 数论难道就是那个数学的王冠
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 不明白，那本书没有具体介绍。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 大概介绍了下，就是说公式序列也可以对应于哥德尔数。dem(x, y) 表示 哥德尔数为x的命题序列证明了哥德尔数为y的命题，书上直接声称dem(x, y)对应数论命题。不可证明性等价于不存在x满足dem(x, y)，因此也是数论命题。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: that's all that matters...
<cleamoon> LOL_: yes
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我知道这一步比较关键，因此以后还是要看其他书去了解的。
<cleamoon> dem(x,y) is same as that haskell
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 然后也不显然吧？
<jyfl987> cfy: 
<LOL_> 无数大师都沉浸在数论的世界里，想发现它的规律，
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 因为 哥德尔数为g的命题不可证明对应一个数论命题，因此他有哥德尔数unPr(g), unPr(g)是关于g的函数
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 他证明unPr(g)这个函数有不动点，即存在g, 满足 g = unPr(g)，我说构造这个g的过程是Haskell Curry的Y combinator的翻版
<LOL_> 于是就有了谁能搞定素数定理就能得永生 的说法
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 素数定理早就证明了
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 是paul erdos干的吧
<cleamoon> LOL_: it's actually not that difficult when you understand it.
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 如果我没记错，Erdos 是给出了一个初等证明
<LOL_> 黎曼假想貌似还没被干掉吧
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha: you actually don't need this many mathematic...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: ？
<cleamoon> I don't think Gödel's proof will help you a lot.
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你说那书？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 还是原来的证明？
<LOL_> 它的意思应该是数学不会帮助你太多关于计算机方面的东东
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 只是了解了解罢了
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你是数学专业？
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 高中生
<cleamoon> I think it's too much without why there isn't a g...
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我知道你啥意思了
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 我又邪恶了，你该不会是高中辍学吧，
<MeaCulpa> 今年国人心态好差，除夕鞭炮不怎么密集，年初四8－9点鞭炮就起来了...财神爷爷还没上班呢..
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 你的意思是证明 unPr(g) 是一个可计算的函数，是很重要的一步。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 是很重要
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 但我作为外行，需要先从外部入手，观察下整体结构，然后再进去吧。
<cleamoon> I think it's better to dig deep before you go wild... But it's depend on you...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我这刚才还有一阵莫名其妙的鞭炮
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我比较喜欢从整体到局部，就像先写main
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 就像写代码先写main
<LOL_> 我倒是经常最后写main，虽然没写过啥，
<wly__> 感谢论坛里面帮我解决问题的同学。谢谢。
<cleamoon> Begin with main... It can be hard sometimes...
<wly__> 真心的谢谢。
<pocoyo> wly__: 你不用客气 他们纯闲得蛋疼
<LOL_> pocoyo: ＋1
<cleamoon> pocoyo++
<LOL_> ++ ...
<wly__> 我一个fedora用户。得到ubuntu的帮助。本身就了不起。鄙视febora论坛的高手们。
<wly__> 如果有可能我向领导推荐ubuntu服务器。推广ubuntu。
<LOL_> wly__: fedora-zh
<cleamoon> wly__: What's your question anyway?
<pocoyo> wly__: 你不是五毛的探子吧 哈哈
<LOL_> wly__: ＃fedora-zh
<wly__> fedora-zh 没有人。
<wly__> LOL_, 鬼都没有。
<LOL_> wly__: 那是过年了都不在，平时有人，
<wly__> pocoyo, 政府里面的人。不算5毛。你见过这么钻研技术的5毛吗
<LOL_> wly__: 平时这个频道有90＋人
<pocoyo> wly__:  你再政府里面号召一下 这里就有100+人了。
<wly__> 那帮人喜欢 qq
<LOL_> wly__: 这里有red hat的人在，你找他，lol
<imadper> cfy: 在吗? 话说, 我在slime的repl里面写的函数, 怎么保存到文件里呀?
<wly__> 你们的字体为啥是红色的。
<imadper> wly__: 字体还分颜色?
<wly__> 还有这个IRC 我不熟悉。
<alvin_rxg> red hat? 不是 red flag 麽？
<imadper> wly__: 我一直以为字体分宋体, 隶书什么的...
<wly__> 呵呵。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 这里好像从去年秋天开始人数才突破100的
<wly__> 你们的文字为啥是红色的。
<imadper> LOL_: 人最多的时候是论坛挂了的时候吧?
<cleamoon> wly__: some of us use arch...
<pocoyo> LOL_: 差不多吧。 
<wly__> archlinux吗
<pocoyo> wly__: 上截图看看？ 
 * LOL_ 从不上论坛的表示一下下，lol
<wly__> 在论坛上表示了。
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 红旗？那不是zf专用吗？
<wly__> 截图了。在哪了发
<wly__> 论坛的图片我发布了。
<wly__> 是权限问题吗
<imadper> wly__: 你说话的时候, 带上别人的名字, 这样那个人看的时候, 也是变色的
<LOL_> 貌似这里用arch的最多
<cleamoon> why__: yes.
<imadper> wly__: 就像我这一条前面带上你的名字了
<imadper> 这一条就没带
<pocoyo> wly__: 	   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn  同志们都是帖出来滴
<wly__> imadper, 哦。红旗很垃圾。
<wly__> pocoyo, 呵呵
<LOL_> paste.ubuntu.org
<imadper> wly__: 红旗垃圾不垃圾我就不知道了, 五星红旗很垃圾
<LOL_> wly__: 你是zf的？
<imadper> wly__: 上面一滴烈士的鲜血也找不到, 都是染料
<wly__> imadper,  别说这个。
<wly__> imadper, 我的机器 后面。
<imadper> wly__: ....
<imadper> wly__: 有句很有名的话, 叫做, 在互联网上, 没人知道我是一条狗
<LOL_> wly__: 你们是不是可以看youporn呀
<wly__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/ 怎么发送。
<wly__> LOL_,  不能
<imadper> LOL_: 我们直接看dy1, 不翻墙, 很快
<LOL_> wly__: 还有东京热
<wly__> 我们在摄像头下工作。
<wly__> 呵呵
<imadper> LOL_: 东京热什么的, 都直接在迅雷云点播上面看了
 * imadper 大家有没有用迅雷云点播看av? 太方便了!
<wly__> LOL_, 搞技术的。
<wly__> 呵呵。
<LOL_> 俺想看松岛枫
<wly__> 我喜欢 东京热。
<imadper> LOL_: 等我给你找地址, 你要不?
<wly__> imadper, 要。
<wly__> imadper, 我在linux下，没有办法迅雷。
<imadper> wly__: 你不是在摄像头下面吗??!!
<imadper> cfy: 在不在, 回句话呀~
<pocoyo> LOL_: 点Brower 上传图片。
<LOL_> imadper: ed2k?
<imadper> wly__: 不用迅雷, 是迅雷云点播
<imadper> LOL_: 在线看, 你没用过吗? 迅雷云点播, 看av必备, 跨平台
<imadper> LOL_: 不用插件, 不用迅雷
<wly__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i114783
<imadper> LOL_: 直接在线播放
<wly__> imadper, 没有。
<wly__> imadper,  我很纯洁。
<LOL_> imadper: 那你把地址发我邮箱吧，收藏
<imadper> LOL_: 就是vod.xunlei.com呀
<wly__> imadper, 发我邮箱。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云点播 (@ vod.xunlei.com)
<wly__> alvin_rxg, 哦。
<wly__> alvin_rxg, (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<pocoyo> wly__: 醒目啊。提示那一行有人提到你了。
<wly__> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i114783
<wly__> pocoyo,  什么。
<imadper> LOL_: 你要的松岛枫, 找到了
<imadper> LOL_: http://vod.lixian.xunlei.com/play.html?from=&url=ed2k%3A%2F%2F|file|[IdeaPocket]DIGITAL%20CHANNEL%20%E6%9D%BE%E5%B2%9B%E6%9E%AB[DC65].avi|2379679744|510C97B69D3F3168C9C25B18B82BEF92|%2F&t=1327587071
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 云点播
<pocoyo> wly__: 不就是提到你名字的 显示红色嘛？
<wly__> pocoyo, 你是说发的图吗
<LOL_> imadper: 哦
<pocoyo> wly__: 是啊 你发图干嘛的？
<cleamoon> Ed2k is good.
<wly__> 呵呵。
<LOL_> cleamoon: +1
<wly__> pocoyo, 你是红色的子。
<imadper> LOL_: 效果很好的
<wly__> 我用的 xchat
<LOL_> imadper: 都是有码的，哎
<pocoyo> 这个不是红色的。
<pocoyo> wly__: 这行是红色的。
<wly__> imadper, 不喜欢，有码的。
<wly__> pocoyo, 对。
<LOL_> cleamoon: 你喜欢谁的？
<cleamoon> LOL_: whatever
<LOL_> cleamoon: sasha grey?
<imadper> wly__: ....
<LOL_> cleamoon: 她在eminem的mv里有过演出
<imadper> LOL_: ..........
<imadper> LOL_: 看av不是让你看那里的..
<LOL_> cleamoon: 还有梅根福克斯
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 从11.10更新到12.04后因“由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名” 无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361659 Quote: 下载 316 B，耗时 27秒 (11 B/s) W: GPG 错误：http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: 由于没有公钥，无法验证下列签名： NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886 W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ub ... ce/Sources 404 No …
 * imadper LOL_ 是个三俗的人...
<LOL_> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> 12.04...现在的小白单子还真大
<imadper> LOL_: 道德伦理委员会的人集体鄙视你
<LOL_> imadper: 小泽都有无码的，为啥我最喜欢的松岛枫没有，不公平
<imadper> LOL_: 松岛枫是哪个公司的?
<imadper> LOL_: 小泽当然有无码的了, 而且很多
<LOL_> imadper: 还真没注意是哪个公司
<imadper> LOL_: 日本的公司一般都会有码的
<LOL_> 俺喜欢松岛枫
<imadper> LOL_: ideaP***什么的那个的吧? 那就肯定有码了, 当年我喜欢初美理音, 结果死活没有无码的...我承认, 那时我还小...
<wly__> imadper,  LOL_  我都喜欢
<imadper> wly__: 你喜欢 LOL_??
<wly__> 我喜欢日本女人。
<imadper> LOL_: 快上, 有人看上你了
<wly__> imadper, 尤其是漂亮的。
<LOL_> wly__: 你喜欢 imadper 
<wly__> 不过我很喜欢二位。
<imadper> ...
<wly__> LOL_, imadper 的性格。
 * imadper 现在只有我们三个说话, 其他人都去看片子去了...
<LOL_> wly__: 你有andrej pejic那么妖艳吗？
<imadper> .............
<wly__> LOL_, 没有
<wly__> LOL_, 你说的是谁。
<imadper> wly__: 恩, LOL_ 就喜欢不妖艳的
<cleamoon> I like those who are cute.
<LOL_> 其实我有时也挺喜欢妖异的男人，听说欧洲挺好这口的
<AnThOnYhO> fivesheep: linuxfire的服务器挂了？
<AnThOnYhO> irc的
 * imadper 欧洲重口多
<LOL_> cleamoon: do you know Freja Beha?
 * imadper LOL_ 多半也重口
<cleamoon> LOL_: :/ 
<wly__> LOL_, 腐 吗。或者 o 1 1.5
<cleamoon> LOL_: no.
<wly__> LOL_, 看得懂吗。
<LOL_> cleamoon: Andrej Pejic?
<LOL_> wly__: ？
<wly__> LOL_, 你很正常。
<wly__> LOL_, 我担心你是gay
<wly__> LOL_, ^_^
<LOL_> wly__: no
<wly__> LOL_, 说汉语
<imadper> .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<wly__> LOL_, 我英语不行。pool
 * LOL_ 听说世界上有一半的人是双性恋，
<LOL_> wly__: 哦
<imadper> LOL_: 别给自己找借口了...
<wly__> LOL_, o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<imadper> cfy: 你挂irc, 人不在..
 * imadper 除了 cfy , 还有谁搞lisp呀?
 * LOL_ 不管男的女的，只要是漂亮的通杀，因为我是站在审美的角度去观看自然的杰作，
 * imadper LOL_ 借口
 * imadper 统统借口
<wly__> imadper, 还有好的吗。种子直接发我邮箱。
<imadper> wly__: 个人审美不一样, 好的肯定有, 但是你不一定喜欢
<LOL_> imadper: 发我邮箱
<imadper> wly__: LOL_  我听喜欢这个的
<imadper> vod.lixian.xunlei.com/play.html?from=&url=ed2k%3A%2F%2F%7Cfile%7C%E6%88%90%E7%80%AC%E5%BF%83%E7%BE%8E%20-%20%E3%81%93%E3%81%93%E3%81%BF%E3%82%93%E3%81%8C%E3%83%95%E3%82%A1%E3%83%B3%E3%81%AE%E8%87%AA%E5%AE%85%E3%81%A7%E7%94%B7%E6%BD%AE%E3%82%92%E5%99%B4%E3%81%8B%E3%81%9B%E3%81%A1%E3%82%83%E3%81%84%E3%81%BE%E3%81%99%2825-01-2011%29.avi%7C1265994752%7CE7A3C1030B2E51E25080D71710DEA8C5%7Ch%3DFW5EXRRSBSCYMMO6CKI2HB7GIERLTA25%7C%2F&t=1327502750
<imadper> MaskRay: 话说, fold可以并发吗?
<cleamoon> LOL_ is really good at porn.
<imadper> MaskRay: 一个fold操作, 怎么可以并行呢?
<MaskRay> imadper: 一般不可以
<LOL_> imadper: 你小心点，这里有国安，间谍，外星人，还是发邮箱安全点
<imadper> MaskRay: 那, mapReduce呢? 
<MaskRay> imadper: 如果满足结合率就行
<wly__> 发这个没有问题。
<LOL_> cleamoon: no
<MaskRay> s/率/律/
<imadper> MaskRay: 为什么认为map还有reduce都是很容易并行的呢?
<soiamso> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Introducing the HUD. Say hello to the future of the menu.
<wly__> LOL_, 这些东西没有问题。
<soiamso> 算是悲剧不
<imadper> LOL_: 一直让我发邮箱, 又不告诉我邮箱是多少
<imadper> LOL_: 少年, 你别闹了 这样我怎么给你发邮箱呀
<LOL_> cleamoon: 我只是站在审美的角度去欣赏他们
<MaskRay> imadper: 不知道
<cleamoon> I'm not.
<imadper> MaskRay: 对呀,  我就很纠结, reduce就是fold ,但是fold怎么可以并行...
<soiamso> imadper: 就是不会再有对外变量要求
<cfy> imadper: 不在repl里写最好。写到文件里，然后C-c C-k
<soiamso> imadper: 所以能并行
<imadper> soiamso: 但是, fold的后面的操作, 依赖前面的结果呀
<cleamoon> cfy: you are using emacs?
<cfy> cleamoon: yes
<MaskRay> cfy: repl是什么
<imadper> cfy: ..你说晚了.. 我现在在repl里面写完了, 然后怎么保存出来?
<imadper> MaskRay: 一个交互式界面
<cfy> MaskRay: 即使ghci的东西。read-eval-print-loop
<cfy> MaskRay: 类似ghci的东西。read-eval-print-loop
<soiamso> imadper: 可并行。。。 这个与你对输入的分解有关系
<cleamoon> cfy: what do you think of it?
<cfy> imadper: M-p调出来
<imadper> cfy: ok ,thx
<soiamso> imadper: map reduce 要求，输入满足函数的所有要求，而不依赖于其他变量
<cfy> cleamoon: i know nothing which is better than emacs!
<cfy> imadper: 看这个 http://common-lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov
<imadper> soiamso: 等我理解一下..
<imadper> cfy: ok
<MaskRay> cfy: 不理解read-eval-print-loop..
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzIzNjE4NzUy.html
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ ti: Simon Peyton Jones Data Parallel Haskell - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<alvin_rxg> Title: Simon Peyton Jones Data Parallel Haskell - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看 (@ v.youku.com)
<cfy> foob: imadper: 我有个pdf的land of lisp要不要，我的话，我传下
<LOL_> foob: 大师，您来了
<MaskRay> cfy: 各种shell都属于repl?
<imadper> cfy: 好呀, 地址还是文件?
<LOL_> foob: 大师新年好，
<alvin_rxg> :|
<foob> :)
<cfy> MaskRay: 差不多吧，应该都算吧
<cfy> 那我去传到google code上面
<foob> cfy: 不要了，先把手里的书看完了再说吧
<cfy> foob: 哦。
<foob> LOL_: 新年好
<imadper> cfy: 我在看practical common lisp.. 
<imadper> cfy: 这本入门有些困难呀
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你这个小白赶快向 foob 大师问好，大师一高兴说不准会指点你两下，lol
<cfy> imadper: 还是看land of lisp好咯
<imadper> cfy: 入门?
<cfy> imadper: pcl太实践了感觉。OO那章我当时就没看懂。。。
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，是啊。
<cfy> imadper: restart啥的，现在也不会。。。
<imadper> cfy: ok ,我先自己找找看
<wly__> LOL_, 
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/2p08ja-81034
<cfy> imadper: 上传中。。。
<LOL_> foob: 大师在看cl?
<imadper> cfy: 上传? 网盘？　多谢了~
<cfy> imadper: google code
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<foob> 准备学
<cfy> foob: imadper: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/Land%20of%20Lisp.pdf.xz
<imadper> cfy: thx
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs确实超前，http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Read%E2%80%93eval%E2%80%93print_loop 的例子里以唯一以编辑器身份出现的
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: Read–eval–print loop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> MaskRay: 那说的是emacs lisp吧，
<cfy> MaskRay: 我给你看篇文章，说的是emacs为啥比perl更好，在处理文本方面
<ofan> yooooooooooooo
<cfy> MaskRay: 额，算了，他的blog好难打开。。。
<imadper> cfy: emacs为啥要跟perl比?
<LOL_> 总感觉 ofan 和 cfy 是一个年龄的，不知e
<imadper> LOL_: 明显感觉ofan老很多
<foob> 谢谢CFY，可惜看不懂
<foob> 先下了，改天聊
<ofan> 哥很年轻的
<cfy> 哥也不老
<LOL_> cc也会年轻
<cfy> MaskRay: imadper: http://xahlee.org/emacs/elisp_text_processing_lang.html
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: Text Processing: Emacs Lisp vs Perl
<cfy> MaskRay: imadper: Why Emacs Lisp Is More Powerful Than Perl For Text Processing
<imadper> ofan: 你应该比cfy老..
<LOL_> ofan 和cc很相似给人的感觉
<ofan> xahlee。。。
<ofan> 这人其实很2
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以理解，emacs相比perl就像vi相比ex
<wly__> 国外电驴服务器 屏蔽中国用户
<ofan> MaskRay: ...
<cfy> MaskRay: imadper: perl其实还是一行一行处理。但是emacs理解了文本。
<ofan> LOL_: 谁是cc
<cfy> MaskRay: ex?
<LOL_> ofan: cfy
<ofan> ed
<wly__> 都是迅雷。verycd 搞得
<imadper> cfy: 等我看看那篇文章
<LOL_> ed...
<cfy> ed不见得好
<imadper> cfy: 这个博客的主机是不是在火星?
<cfy> 打开大文件。还是emcas内存占用小。
<LOL_> 俺感觉notepad挺好的，嘻嘻
<ofan> xahlee经常在python-list里煽动群众
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。。。我这里也很难打开。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 毕竟emacs是可视化的，perl不是
<LOL_> ofan: cfy ，你们俩谁更小？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。forward-word啥的东西。不过emacs lisp也是属于脚本语言吧
<cfy> LOL_: 这个问题没有意义
<imadper> LOL_: 必须是cfy
<imadper> LOL_: ofan好像已经工作了, cfy好像还在上大学
<cfy> 等下次崽崽上来。你们都懵了 哈哈
 * LOL_ 求他们真实年龄
<ofan> imadper 你才工作了，你们全家都工作了
<imadper> LOL_: 要说年轻, 快乐阿荣比较年轻
<LOL_> 。。。
<imadper> ofan: ...你早晚也要工作的..别急
<LOL_> imadper: 主席？
<imadper> LOL_: 主席可老了...
<cfy> MaskRay: lisper们好像总在争论。。。
<LOL_> imadper: happy?
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/rHIQp.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。kindle.com不理我了！！！
<imadper> LOL_: 恩
<LOL_> imadper: tenzu?
<cfy> roylez_: 无论是@kindle.com还是@free.kindle.com....
<roylez_> cfy: cfy@free.kindle.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 500 Service Unavailable Error (@ kindle.com)
<imadper> LOL_: 疼猪已经毕业了
<roylez_> cfy: 你发的啥垃圾啊
<cfy> roylez_ 全部都不理我了。。。发邮件没效果的。。。。
 * imadper 黑名单
<roylez_> cfy: 你的邮箱关联了没？
<cfy> roylez_ 我用gmail 的web,发过去。。。然后不理我了。。。
<cfy> roylez_ 以前一直用的。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 哦....
<cfy> roylez_ 现在突然不行了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你再关联个 c.f.y@gmail.com 
<cfy> roylez_ 重口味。。。
<cfy> roylez_ 算了，我直接cp好了
<roylez_> cfy: 破马不在，你代收吧
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: kindle it的插件还能用吗？
<LOL_> 它发现你在墙内所以忽视你了，lol
<cfy> roylez_: 从来没用过。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣
<cfy> MaskRay: 我感觉，emacs lisp的代码，写的比较清楚啊。找东西。还是很容易的。
<LOL_> cfy: c.f.y@gmail.com不是一个合法的邮箱吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥东西不清楚。文档没有。就翻翻源代码。 :D
<cfy> LOL_: 合法。
<cfy> LOL_: http://www.xxsay.com/archives/438
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 全文阅读» Gmail实用技巧：无数衍生邮箱。（你拥有的不只一个邮箱！） — | 小小说 | 诸葛小小的博客
<LOL_> cfy: 哦
<leoxx> night
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过像我不懂lisp的就麻烦了
<cfy> MaskRay: 我也不懂啊。我不懂emacs lisp,但总能看懂吧，能看懂点就好。有不会都是macro啥的，
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp处理还是麻烦的
<cfy> MaskRay: 都类似(+ 1 1)
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥？
<MaskRay> cfy: 比如 http://www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/scsh-faq/ 里 3.7.4 节
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: Scsh (a Unix Scheme shell) FAQ
<MaskRay> cfy: 话题转为shell里文件的处理
<MaskRay> cfy: scsh没表现出特别的优点
 * LOL_ 困了，睡觉去
<imadper> LOL_: 灯下
<imadper> LOL_: 等下~
<imadper> LOL_: http://vod.lixian.xunlei.com/play.html?from=&url=ed2k%3A%2F%2F|file|%E5%8E%9F%E7%BA%B1%E5%A4%AE%E8%8E%89%20%E5%A5%B3%E5%BF%8D%E8%80%85.avi|749858576|0D3FFD4A7E379703E6A22BFE2AC2F9FE|%2F&t=1327590253
<[ub]> imadper,啥网址y 云点播
<yiluxiangbei02> 安卓如何翻墙，请教
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。
<imadper> yiluxiangbei02: vpn
<LOL_> imadper: ？
<LOL_> imadper: 给个能用的vpn
<cfy> MaskRay: 等我学好了。再和你讨论.昨天刚刚有两个人在lisp-cn的mailist里讨论过
<imadper> LOL_: 我用的是我买的...
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp为啥好的问题。
<LOL_> imadper: 如果android上有iptable的话，就可以用ssh了。
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/UuA7I.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 你敢么
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/qQYlv.jpg
<imadper> LOL_: 肯定有, iptable就是一个控制过滤规则的
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/O3NCN
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y I think my cat hates himself - Imgur
<LOL_> imadper: 关键是在哪呀
<imadper> LOL_: 不一定允许你修改
<LOL_> imadper: 。。。
 * MaskRay 求 gdb 用于 pretty print  stl::string 的 python script
<roylez_> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/SLTQ7.jpg
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似emacs的各种mode都是i/o搞出来的。emacs lisp貌似都不能编译一个 .so,啥的调用C函数
<cfy> MaskRay: 你不是学过py 么。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 找jyf haha
<roylez_> cfy: http://itthing.com/wp-content/uploads/marmoset.jpg
<cfy> roylez: p的？
<roylez_> cfy: 真猴子
<cfy> roylez_: 这么小。。
<roylez_> cfy: 孙悟空的娃娃
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/fGqD6
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
 * LOL_ 好吧，睡觉去，
<LOL_> imadper: 晚安
<cfy> roylez_: .....
 * LOL_ is gone...
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/WhyDoesElispSuck
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Why Does Elisp Suck
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈。
<cfy> MaskRay: emacs24有点不爽C-y和C-w变成copy和paste了。。。
<imadper> LOL_: 安
<roylez_> cfy: http://imgur.com/yZKx5
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Bill Cosby - Imgur
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有吧
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs24没有吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 有。emacs24改的
<cfy> MaskRay: **** The "Copy", "Cut", and "Paste" items in the "Edit" menu are now
<cfy> exactly equivalent to, respectively M-w, C-w, and C-y.
<cfy>  
<cfy> MaskRay: 鼠标选中的东西不能C-y了。。。
<cfy> 是不是迎财神？
<cfy> 烟花。。。
<ofan> http://t.co/VOFfFq9p
<[ub]> ofan ⇪ t: Microsoft seeking open-source expert to help put Linux on Azure | ZDNet 
<MaskRay> cfy: 因为默认 x-select-enable-primary 为 nil
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 唉，我没想过要去改变这个设置。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 作为一个emacser好失败啊。。
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/2142389
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - I am a Computer Science student
<MaskRay> cfy: 我已經用 parcellite 同步 primary 和 clipboard 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> MaskRay: 有看视频么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似adobe-flash出问题了。不能播放flash了
<MaskRay> cfy: 能用，11.1.102.55[64bit,kde,multilib]
<cfy> MaskRay: 我打开网页，flash直接就不出来了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的32bit能用。但是很卡。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么用kde的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 只是装着……其实不用
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。要装好多包啊。。。39个包。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: gentoo-sources太坑爹了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我装了个stable,尼玛，又消失了。。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我干脆也试试git-sources
<cfy> MaskRay: 你git-sources用的哪个？3.3_rc1?
<MaskRay> cfy: 自己clone repo吧
<cfy> MaskRay: git -sources怎么更新？哦。。。。。
<cfy> 好吧。。。
<cfy> 睡不着了。。。要。。。。
<cfy> 鞭炮声。。。。
<cfy> 听不到耳机音乐声了。。
<fzfh> browsers-us.mirrors.zensoft.net 是不是出问题了，穿墙也访问不了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Site Temporarily Unavailable (@ browsers-us.mirrors.zensoft.net)
<knownbad>  anyone ran into this?  "ppstream: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 看來你得 LD preload 了
<knownbad> 那是什么东东？
<knownbad> k, got it.
<alvin_rxg> 那是…… k, got it.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 如果缺的多的話，建議在一個目錄下做一些鏈接後，再 LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<knownbad> 原本不需要的不知哪里 broken 了。
<alvin_rxg> archlinux 某個包更新了，然後系統裏沒那文件了？。。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 或者配置下 ld.conf 
<alvin_rxg> *ld.so.conf
<knownbad> 有链接。  /usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 -> libQtWebKit.so.4.9.0*
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 記得以前看過 pps 的 PKGBUILD， 是加了 ld.so.conf 的
<knownbad> 但我猜可能是 lib32 的问题。
<knownbad> 嗯，我看看
<knownbad> 或是装 32bit qtwebkit.
<knownbad> 晚点试试。
<cleamoon> btrfs compose之后感觉是快了不少
<leoxx> 光场相机 wow
<koyko> 大家好，我是新来的，有什么不懂的地方还请大家多多指点
<knownbad> 先付保护费
<koyko> 壮士请收下我这个月的党费（掏荷包中
<knownbad> 我是革命党
<koyko> ORZ。。。
<tomcheng76> ps aux
<tomcheng76> ps aux
<tomcheng76> wow
<alvin_rxg> 今天，我正打算向一生挚爱求婚的时候，一只鸟在我的戒指上便了一坨。FML
<alvin_rxg> lol
<knownbad> 今天会甜死。  又 donut 又 ferrero kuschen.
<knownbad> 德国巧克力蛮好吃的。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 发生在你身上？
<knownbad> 他的一生挚爱就是他的左手掌
<happyaron> lol
<knownbad> 右手掌是点成人片遥控器。
<knownbad> 有时出去溜鸟晒点太阳补充些维他命D。
<ofan> yoooo
<ofan> knownbad: 左撇子？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 左撇子？
<knownbad> 右撇子啊，要不怎么点影音？
<gebjgd> servus
<ofan> Dear self-proclaimed photographers, the quickest way to make money at photography is to sell your camera. You're welcome.
<gebjgd> cnhezhong 处女河中
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢
<knownbad> 真巧，刚刚大楼火警疏散演习。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 周莉莉
<knownbad> 你老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ä½ 
<knownbad> 我家是猪老婆
<knownbad> veetle 是什么烂东西啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我这里挺好的
<knownbad> 我可以看了。  都 post 在 archlinux-cn 了。
<knownbad> 是 adblock extension 的问题。
<knownbad> 但节目不怎么样。
<knownbad> 好像山寨版的 hulu。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 艹.arch的密钥问题太烦人了
<knownbad> 我后来好了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怎么弄的?
<knownbad> http://allanmcrae.com/2011/12/pacman-package-signing-4-arch-linux/
<[ub]> knownbad ⇪ t: Allan McRae » Blog Archive » Pacman Package Signing – 4: Arch Linux - One day this will feature a witty tagline… 
<knownbad> 我连自己编的都 sign 了。
<knownbad> 我觉得 key signing 不是坏事。  起码可以让 pgp 普及些。
<knownbad> 只有时烦些而已。
<alvin_rxg> 都在說什麽呢？
<alvin_rxg> alvin_rxg: 123
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这个弄过好几遍了没用
<knownbad> 说你左撇子还是右撇子。
<knownbad> rm /etc/pacman.d/gnupg 再 pacman-key --init 一次？
<knownbad> 如有编译的最好设定自己的 key sign。
<knownbad> /etc/makepkg.conf 里有说明。
<knownbad> 咦，3.2.2-1 kernel 进了 testing 了。  patching exploit?
<happyaron> 额，人人网真是极好的通讯录
<knownbad> 不是密码泄漏的人人可以看的人人网吧？
<happyaron> 是那个人人网
<happyaron> lol
<knownbad> 叫共产网算了。
<happyaron> 因为半年前丢了手机，同学的号基本都木有了。刚才从renren给导出出来了。。。
<knownbad> 嗯，我用 google voice 也是同理。
<knownbad> 直接上网打简讯。
<happyaron> 人人最讨厌的是木有导出功能，只能自己来折腾。
<knownbad> 导出 = export？
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 人人只能import到网站，然后只能在网站上看，不能export成其他可用的格式。
<happyaron> 所以只好自己抓了。
<gebjgd> 都没用过人人网的路过
<happyaron> 我基本就把人人网当通讯录了，现在又把电话号都导出了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道什么原因了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那人的key只能手动导入
<gebjgd> knownbad: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1044493
<[ub]> gebjgd ⇪ t: [Solved] Can get keys for everything except Vi0L0 / fglrx (Page 1) / Pacman & Package Upgrade Issues / Arch Linux Forums
<knownbad> 01/23/12 (03:36:03 PM) knownbad: 你有没 sudo pacman-key -r 6176ED4B ?
<knownbad> 三天前跟你说的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用
<knownbad> 嗯。那我忘了我怎么搞定的。
<knownbad> 那别忘了写上 topic。
<gebjgd> 你没有catalyst
<gebjgd> knownbad: 显然你没有问题
<knownbad> 啊，如此。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给台式机上个kde 4.7.4 试试看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 8G内存 ati显卡 看他kde还卡不卡
<knownbad> 你今晚吃饺子撑了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没吃呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 准备周末自己包
<knownbad> 小老板要吃 johnny rocket....
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆忙
<knownbad> 又肥了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是什么东西?
<knownbad> 我没指望我老婆烧菜煮饭。
<knownbad> http://www.johnnyrockets.com/
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Johnny Rockets | Johnny Rockets Home
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我靠.这垃圾食品
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们老板是不是很胖?
<knownbad> 还好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: Amethystium
<gebjgd> knownbad: 听过么
<gebjgd> 今天肠男呢?
<knownbad> 等老婆来我有借口带便当。
<knownbad> 怎么问我？  你不是跟他共用玉米棒的吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屁 他光棍一个在南德 我又不认识他
<gebjgd> knownbad: 下月24日我就到米国了
<knownbad> 搞不好有飓风
<knownbad> 或是入境时直接当间谍关起来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 完全不怕
<gebjgd> jimubao: jiMuBao 继母抱
<jimubao> ?
<knownbad> 个别价格的
<jimubao> @@
<jimubao> ="=
<knownbad> 拼出来就这个样子。
<\b> 开饭
<\b> snugglecat: 早啊
<snugglecat> 早
<snugglecat> 给猫买了项圈和铃当
<snugglecat> 买的时候忽然冒出了一想法， 那公猫还是决定去势
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 真肯为儿子花钱呀
<\b> snugglecat: 给猫卖萌用啊?
<snugglecat> 但觉得很是残忍， 忽然想到， 割了那俩蛋蛋， 我再买两铃当挂在那当蛋蛋， 那有多有趣
<\b> ...
<\b> 最终还是割了?
<snugglecat> 我家的猫蛋蛋会当当 响
<snugglecat> 准备割
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我家公猫 的蛋蛋 会响
<\b> snugglecat: 你这样就不对了
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 让他繁殖不好吗？
<snugglecat> 会跑掉， 我极其不想阉割， 但我之前的公猫就是这样跑掉不回了
<\b> snugglecat: 怎么也得召集院里的所有猫类，开个猫民代表大会。举爪表决
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> snugglecat: 你太独裁了
<snugglecat> 我不想啊
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 我养过猫...跑不跑不在于割不割...
<snugglecat> 昨天不是说了吗， 不去势， 一会跑掉， 二是我怕它跑出去从二楼跳下去跌死
<snugglecat> cleamoon, 去势了， 他就不会发情了
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 不发情也一样跑...
<fivesheep> 人类去势之后还会对奶子有兴趣么?
<snugglecat> 跑不跑， 难说， 但至少杜绝了因为要出去找母猫而跑掉的原因
<snugglecat> 人去势了， 对权利更有兴趣
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 我家怀孕的母猫从2层跳下来都没事...
<cleamoon> snugglecat, 你弄只母猫不就行了
<snugglecat> 以前公猫2楼跑下去也没事， 但回不来， 楼梯口有大门锁着
<snugglecat> 我有母猫阿
<gebjgd> snugglecat: cleamoon 说的对
<snugglecat> 我有一母猫， 跑掉的公猫和母猫生的猫儿子
<snugglecat> 猫儿子是公的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 猫儿子和楼下阿婆的母猫又交配有孩子了
<snugglecat> 楼上跌死的猫的主人想从阿婆要一个猫来养
<snugglecat> 酱紫， 我这栋楼的猫都与我家的猫有关系
<\b> snugglecat: 嗯，据我分析。有猫蓄意谋杀了那只死猫，目地是借你的刀，阉了那只公猫。
<snugglecat> .................
<snugglecat> 都从我这出了
<snugglecat> 这栋楼的猫都是我家的猫的家族了
<\b> snugglecat: 你们整楼每人都养猫啊?
<snugglecat> 三户人家养猫
<snugglecat> 楼上的， 他的猫昨天摔死了
<snugglecat> 我
<snugglecat> 楼下阿婆
<knownbad> 情妇
<snugglecat> .... 啥情妇
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我就知道你和楼下阿婆有一腿
<snugglecat> ...........
<knownbad> 阿婆情妇
<snugglecat> 猫儿子和楼下阿婆的母猫有一腿
<\b> 今天上课时候，一只巨可爱的小老鼠在教室里乱跑...
<knownbad> 连主人也有
<snugglecat> \b 哦， 我母猫会抓老鼠
<\b> snugglecat: 本来没老鼠的，你养了猫，反而把老鼠抓回家玩
<\b> snugglecat: 之后你家里也都是老鼠了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 觉得我的想法怎么样， 公猫去势后， 挂俩铃当在那做蛋蛋。
<snugglecat> 我家连蟑螂也没了
<snugglecat> 我母猫看似善良， 凡是动的小的他都抓
<\b> snugglecat: 国内那种老鼠长条的，不可爱。这里森林里的老鼠是圆的，一个球..
<snugglecat> 蟑螂也搬家了
<\b> ...
<\b> 小鸡鸡也抓?
<snugglecat> 小鸡太大
<snugglecat> 小的
<snugglecat> 前几天还看它玩一壁虎
<\b> ..
<\b> 二代啊，不愁吃不愁穿，整天玩
<snugglecat> .....
<knownbad> 干嘛不挂脖子？
<\b> 养只狗，跟踪它
<cleamoon> 有一本书叫数据结构C语言描述版，有没有同样水平的C++版呢？
<\b> ... 叫这书名的多了去了。
<cleamoon> \b, 有吗？有名的就一本吧...
<\b> 你是说老严的那本　？
<\b> 中文的?
<cleamoon> \b, 应该不是
<cleamoon> 是...
<cleamoon> 是一个严什么写的...
<gebjgd> \b: 老严是谁?
<\b> gebjgd: 严蔚敏还是谁的，不知道怎么写
<\b> gebjgd: 高中竟赛必备..
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有铃当挂脖子了， 想再弄俩铃当挂在那屁股当蛋蛋阿
<cleamoon> \b, 竞赛必备不是黑皮书吗？
<\b> cleamoon: 黑皮不系统
<gebjgd> \b: 哦听说过
<\b> cleamoon: 刚出来那年就花了一个暑假看了..
<knownbad> 你知道猫是可以咬到屁股的吧？
<knownbad> 挂不住。
<\b> knownbad: 这么牛逼?
<cleamoon> \b, 黑皮有点看不懂...连代码都没有...
<knownbad> 要不其他的猫看会咬掉。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<\b> cleamoon: 貌似你基础都没学...先把基础打扎实吧。
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我去潜水了
<cleamoon> \b, 我以为黑皮是基础呢...
 * \b 用鈴铛在釣 divingCat
<\b> 忽然想起来今天已经看过 penti2.com 了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 喷嚏网----阅读、发现和分享：8小时外的健康生活！ (@ penti2.com)
<divingCat> cleamoon, 找 LOL 学
<divingCat> \b 你那个是旧的内容阿
<\b> divingCat: 哪个?
<divingCat> dapenti.com 才是新的吧
<\b> 这样啊?
<divingCat> 你刚给的那个阿
<\b> 反正上面都是负五毛的消息，比较低极趣味。还是天涯好
<\b> divingCat: dapenti.com 不是挂了吗?
<\b> divingCat: 你看， alvin_rxg 都帖不出 dapenti.com 标题来
<alvin_rxg> 500 Status read failed: Connection reset by peer
<alvin_rxg> 負五毛……
<divingCat> 用代理可以上
<divingCat> 我用代理上的
<divingCat> \b 我这的图挂都已经 1月26 了
<divingCat> 你的还是 1 月 8
<\b> 有这事？我只知道是天天更新的
<alvin_rxg> 所以 dapenti2.com 麽
<\b> 没关注过几号的
<alvin_rxg> penti2.com 停止更新了
<divingCat> 我上了你给的那个，发觉和我的不一样
<\b> 为啥我这里一直都有...
<alvin_rxg> dapenti.com 無止境的 reset，只能上 dapenti2.com
<divingCat> 可能 俩网站的服务器不是一个吧
<\b> penti2.com 我每天都看到有更新啊。而且和 divingCat 贴出来的内容一样
<divingCat> 可能 俩地址 的服务器不是一个吧
<\b> 也是1月26的
<\b> 嗯，可能吧
<divingCat> 哦
<divingCat> 但我上的最新的是 1-08 阿
<\b> 最新一篇
<\b> 《文体学和韩寒作品分析》原文和...
<divingCat> [图说]【喷嚏图卦20120108】不放心呀！不放心你就别开放嘛！
<\b> penti2 的
<divingCat> 怎么回事阿
<divingCat> 我清除下历史看看
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你那里上到是哪个?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 为啥就我这里正常...
<divingCat> 可能我看的还是缓冲的
<alvin_rxg> 首頁不更新了 http://penti2.com/blog/index.asp
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> 1月8號
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我也是同样的 url , 同样的 index.asp，　每天都在更新。。。
<divingCat> 你的重定向了吧
<\b> 只不过我的网络差，刷一张网页要刷好几次
<\b> 想上 uploadpie.com 传一张截图，半天没刷出来
<alvin_rxg> Title: Upload Pie - The Simple Image Sharing Tool (@ uploadpie.com)
<divingCat> \b, 哦， 你看的图挂是在左边栏的吧
<divingCat> 奇怪的是主栏的内容是旧的，左侧栏的内容是新的
<\b> divingCat: ?
<\b> 还分左边右边?
<divingCat> 我这里看的
<divingCat> 网页的左栏阿
<\b> http://uploadpie.com/WizWe
<\b> 这个是左边?
<[ub]>  06:01
<divingCat> http://imagebin.org/195706
<divingCat> 你前边有 www 啊
<divingCat> 现在我正常了
<\b> 啊，好大的图
<divingCat> penti2.com 和 www.penti2.com 不一样
<\b> 图太大..看不了
<divingCat> www.penti2.com 和我的一样了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 喷嚏网----阅读、发现和分享：8小时外的健康生活！ (@ www.penti2.com)
<\b> 我从来不打 www,  www 是它自动加的...
<divingCat> firefox 不加阿
<divingCat> 上的是 penti2.com
<divingCat> 我看看
<divingCat> firefox 还真不补前面 www.
<\b> 或者是那时候谁发我了一个链接，我直接打开了
<\b> 之后的都是自动补全的
<\b> 第一个链接帯有 www
<divingCat> o 
<divingCat> alvin_rxg, 前边加上 www 就好了
<divingCat> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/AJQorO-4zso/
<[ub]> divingCat ⇪ ti: 爆笑！疯狂网友自制咆哮体视频！《永无止境》里的小药丸火了！_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 永无止境 NZT 布莱德利库伯 爆笑 萧敬腾
<divingCat> 这是啥来的
<ofan> yoooooooo
<\b> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/oxv6w/mit_algorithm_gets_up_to_10x_speedup_over_fft/
<[ub]> \b ⇪ ti: MIT algorithm gets up to 10x speedup over FFT : programming
<\b> 还能再快?
<\b> 难道连乘法也不用做?
<alvin_rxg> zzZZ
<ofan> FFFT
<\b> 看评论貌似是记者在放卫星..
<\b> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ow7qc/modern_com_programming_in_d/ 
<[ub]> \b ⇪ ti: Modern COM Programming in D : programming
<\b> lol  COM in D...
<\b> 还记得 codeproject 上有一篇用 C 写 COM 的...
<\b> 太汗了-
<MeaCulpa_> CodeProject阿三好多
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-27
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • 高画质整合最新libav，mplayer2 2.1太爽了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361676 比mplayer1强太多了，支持暂停平移功能，拖动也快飞了。 由于整合最新的libav，画质大幅度提升。 mplayer2跟mplayer的关系，有些类似于libreoffice和ooo的关系。也许很快会加入VAAPI的支持。 附上添加方法，sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ripps818/co …
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> 往事不堪回首
<LOL_> 别人说只有老人才喜欢回忆，难道我现在已经老了吗，哎
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有写package.provided什么么？
 * cfy afk
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有？哦。
<MaskRay> cfy: 其实我是没找到办法 package.provided 一个 kernel
<cpnangil> hello
<[ub]> cpnangil, 好  ㍢ 
<cpnangil> I will be in china this summer and visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<cpnangil> Things made in America.
<cpnangil> are there any american type things or anything else that would make good gifs?
<cpnangil> gifts*
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • dropbox偷懒了？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361680 直接做了个鹦鹉螺的扩展就拉到了？？？肿么用？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-01-27 10:17 
<tomcheng76> cpnangil: arercian gals
<ofan> cpnangil: iphone
<cpnangil> you dont have iphones in china?
<ofan> 怎么这么冷清
<ofan> cpnangil: most iphones are bought in america or hongkong and shipped to mainland china
<cpnangil> Ha
<cpnangil> good idea
<cpnangil> anything else?
<cpnangil> what about edible things?
<cpnangil> candies..
<tomcheng76> cpnangil: it is okay ..every edible things that "made in USA"
<ofan> if they have a child,candies are good
<cpnangil> anything else I can bring over there that might not be easy to get in china?
<cpnangil> someone told me that products like L'Oreal, Maybelline and Revlon are sold in premium in China
<cpnangil> like Makeup
<cpnangil> is GNC popular?
<cpnangil> vitamins.
<cpnangil> supplements
<NoIE> 我看到一个下载模型的网站，很明显，那些模型是从其他游戏中提取的。
<NoIE> 可是网站中有google的广告，不是网站中有侵犯版权的内容，不能投放google广告吗？
<cpnangil> do you think GNC products are good gifts?
<MaskRay> cfy: 弄了个假的包：http://gpo.zugaina.org/AJAX/Ebuild/2449144/View
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个方法比 package.provided 好在不用担心你 provided 的版本从 portage 中消失
<[ub]> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 菜鸟发帖求助，上网本安装成功，台式机失败，不明原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361682 自己在网上下载的是 11.10正式版 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386 用的WUBI 硬盘安装 在 最后一个磁盘 首先在 三星上网本上（cpu-intel） 试装了 一下，成功安装 ！ 现在是 XP 跟 UBUNTU 双系统 因为上网本 配置太低，运行UBuntu  …
<cpnangil> any ideas?
<fivesheep> gucci
<fivesheep> lol
<cpnangil> someone told me Almond roca is expensive there?
<fivesheep> they are better than the bule pills
<fivesheep> anything with a brand is more expensive in china
<fivesheep> some chocolate would be good enough
<cpnangil> :)
<metbsd> speak chinese!
<metbsd> ..in an chinese channel!
<cpnangil> metbsd sorry
<cpnangil> i dont know chinese just needed some help
<fivesheep> tell him to use english in freenode
<fivesheep> lol
<metbsd> why don't you know chinese, cow boy
<cpnangil> im not a cowboy
<cpnangil> maybe someday i'll learn it
<metbsd> you think you can get away with it by changing nick name?
<metbsd> i don't think so
<cpnangil> get away with what?
<cpnangil> i didnt change my nickname i was here the other night using the same nickname
<metbsd> speaking languages other than chinese?
<cpnangil> hebrew, french
<metbsd> such acts are consided violation of channel rules
<cpnangil> I see.
<cpnangil> Sorry just needed some information
<cpnangil> Thank you.
<metbsd> we want to make it a chinese channel. do you understand?
<metbsd> no thank you 
<cpnangil> Yes
<metbsd> you made chinese people not talking anymore. so thank you
<cruelwind> hi 
<[ub]> cruelwind, 好  ㍢ 
<metbsd> coward
<ofan> metbsd: ....
<ofan> metbsd: 你干毛，把人都吓跑了
<fivesheep> ofan: 你不知道么... 据说不说普通话的都是狗.
<ofan> 卧槽 谁说的
<fivesheep> 北大教授?
<ofan> 让哥这说方言的多尴尬
<fivesheep> lol
<fivesheep> 反正我不说普通话.
 * LOL_ 刚做了个很怪异的梦
 * LOL_ 关键是为啥梦很怪异
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱地问下，各种upgrade，各种凌乱 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361689 Code: sudo aptitude upgrade sudo aptitude dist-upgrade sudo aptitude safe-upgrade sudo aptitude full-upgrade 统计信息: 发表于 由 youqika — 2012-01-27 11:20 
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<[ub]> LOL_, 2012-01-27 11:31:53 +0800
<LOL_> 今天的太阳比昨天出来的还晚
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 笔记本安装arch问题，触摸板可用，但是右边的滚动失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361691 笔记本安装arch问题，触摸板可用，但是右边的滚动失效 google啦下，无果，遂求救 统计信息: 发表于 由 444079183 — 2012-01-27 11:28 
<fvw> ..
<LOL_> 太阳出来的一天比一天晚，天气一天比一天糟，再过几天可能就没太阳了，
<tomcheng76> 沒太陽,要死了
<LOL_> 想有一个属于自己的家，一个媳妇和一个漂亮可爱的女儿，
<LOL_> 其实我挺讨厌吃饭的，但又不得不吃，
<LOL_> 身体是囚禁意识的牢笼，但如果没有身体，意识又不能有所作为在这个世界，
<tomcheng76> 嗯,吃飯很煩的><
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • [問題]kde 4.8.0更新 活動管理 出問題 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361694 大家新年好！ 首先有個問題…為什麼直到現在kde 4.8還只是出現在testing源裡面？ 我在4.8 beta2的時候打開kde-unstable，升級之後由於plasma-desktop經常獨占cpu，我又降級回了4.7.4。昨天打開testing升級到4.8.0，然後就發現原有的三個活動沒有 …
<fvw> ........
<fvw> 为啥没debian-cn
<fvw> vim-cn emacs-cb
<Patrick_DJ> 上不了git-scm.com
<tomcheng76> fwt: debian-cn is in OFTC
<tomcheng76> #dot @ irc.oftc.net
<fvw> tomcheng76: freenode人多点
<tomcheng76> 嗯..所以沒人在dot...
<Felixonmars> OFTC我用empathy连不上- -
<tomcheng76> 掛了幾天都沒一句話:D
<fvw> 这里有 但是水
<z777> hello all
<tomcheng76> Felixonmars: irc.debian.org  ? 一樣的
<tomcheng76> fvw: 水才是特色..
<fvw> ...
<Felixonmars> tomcheng76: 额..没试过 >< 就只有freenode在我改了服务器后好连...
<fvw> 好久没连其他
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: empathy 功能好像很少
<tomcheng76> 這裡好像有人賣VPN, 買了就可以連了, 我是肉體VPN ~~
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 是的...我用它的主要原因还是因为gnome3集成后好看...
<Felixonmars> tomcheng76: 我挂着VPN的...不是连不上的问题, 而是总提示我认证失败
<tomcheng76> Felixomars: 可以用xchat/ychat, 我用irssi啦~~
<Felixonmars> tomcheng76: 好丑><
<tomcheng76> 嗯...要登記吧 @@? 不過不登記也好像可以連的
<Felixonmars> tomcheng76: 我在freenode是有注册的 但是明明我nick没被占用的时候 不填密码也登不上= =所以不知道empathy怎么了
<MaskRay> 目前用urxvtc(irssi)
<tomcheng76> Felixonmars: 結論是empathy有病,要看醫生了:D
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我现在用 VTE 的终端，不用特别 geek 的那种
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: type 定义的类型别名，同一个类型的两个别名也是同类型的。有没有办法是不同类型的？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 只能用 data 来强化类型检查？
 * ofan uses weechat!
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: newtype 或 data
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 data Name = Name String; data Address = Address String
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: type 相当于 alias
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 哦，继续读书
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: weechat 如果聊天内容多行我复制起来就比较困难了
<ofan> nam
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 列选择模式
<ofan> 按着alt选择文本块
<ofan> 或者用tmux的copy-mode
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: urxvt?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: urxvt也可以
<ofan> 大部分终端都支持
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我现在用 Xfce 的终端
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好像没发现
<ofan> 之前用urxvt启动变的很慢，不知道现在怎么样
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 换了吧
<ofan> 不支持列选择没法用
<MaskRay> ofan: tmux怎么实现attach or create
<ofan> MaskRay: C-b :attach-session
<MaskRay> ofan: 看了你的文章，随便设置一个自体就好了
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 新年好
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥文章
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: who are you
<MaskRay> ofan: ofan.is-*
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: I m well. Thanks. How are you?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你用啥终端？
<ofan> MaskRay: 这网站竟然还在..
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: mac下的Terminal
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: .....
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 我用gnome-terminal开tmux...
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: gnome- 跑起来太慢
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 我倒没发现慢...但是tmux本身总是慢 = =
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 你机子好
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 即使我在tty里开tmux, 如果里面突然某命令输出几千行, 也要卡住整个tmux滚动半天
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 这个问题有办法处理么><
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 不用tmux
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 高级的东西配置起来很麻烦的
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 显卡加速有啥用
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 前些天给一台闲置的机子装 Debian, Xorg 启动不久就不正常了，显卡问题。
<ibodi> system monitor > resources > 为什么我的上传很多M数据呢？我没有上传什么呢
<ibodi> torrent 是关闭状态。
<ofan> ibodi: iftop看看
<ofan> sudo netstat -ntp
<namoamitabuddha> lsof
<namoamitabuddha> lsof -i?
<Felixonmars> namoamitabuddha: 显卡加速...就是加速一些DE或者WM的特效呀= =
<MaskRay> ofan: attach or create 一个 session，然后在该 session 里执行 set status off
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 冬日里有ubuntu陪伴实在太温暖了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361696 screenshot.jpg 这个功耗什么时候可以降下来，，下个版本？下下个版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lapertem4 — 2012-01-27 12:42 
<namoamitabuddha> Felixonmars: 他让我用fbdev, 就把Xorg的intel驱动关掉了
<ofan> MaskRay: 那就不知道当前窗口是哪个了
<ofan> MaskRay: 最好是切换的时候能有提示
<MaskRay> ofan: 同一session的不同client的window必须相同，这个设计真糟糕
<ofan> MaskRay: 但是容易实现而且稳定
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 我用xterm(tmux(/bin/yes))也有这个问题，C-c 停不下来，但是 urxvt 就好了
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 这样啊..谢谢, 我试试
<LOL_>  > Time.now
<graycat> 请问有人用geany写HTML5嘛？
<[ub]> LOL_, 2012-01-27 13:08:37 +0800
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 果然耶...多谢!!!
<LOL_>  > Date.today
<[ub]> LOL_, 2012-01-27
<LOL_>  > 00000+00000
<[ub]> LOL_, 0
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 我也是……昨天知道这个后改用urxvt了。。
<ibear> 有用笔记本+arch的？我这里出了点问题
<Felixonmars> MaskRay: 现在在猛整各种颜色和字体...
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 弱弱问下，安卓用户可以刷Ubuntu吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361697 做为一位PHP工作者，我希望我的平板能跑PHP。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ss22219 — 2012-01-27 13:10 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: urxvt 也不 follow fontconfig 的阿？
<ibear> 升级到最新的内核后，笔记本合盖后再打开屏幕就不亮了。有时甚至会自动重启，太奇怪了
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 3.2?
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 啥 distro
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: arch啊
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 报 bug 吧
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 找内核日志，如 /var/log/kern*.log*
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: 用了几年了，重来没遇到过类似的
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 内核 bug 吧了
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: 很郁闷
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: 报 bug, 不清楚 ArchLinux 怎么报 bug 的
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> ibear: https://bugs.archlinux.org/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Arch Linux Bugtracker:: Arch Linux: Tasklist
<ibear> namoamitabuddha: 我去看看，不知能否说的清除
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你怎么了
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: xmonad和tmux和irssi的配合
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你不用erc?
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教几个问题 关于UBUNTU的~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361698 昨天装了UBUNTU有几个问题还不是很明白，想请教下高手 1 现在最新的是12.04这个版本 还有11.04 10.04 不知道选择哪个版本比较好？ 2 UBUNTU 也分32BIT 和64BIT吗？ 大家一般使用32位还是64位的呢？ 3 昨天下的是桌面版的UBUNTU 才700M 看官网还有一 …
<ofan> ibear  linux的电源管理也挺渣
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 未必是电源管理的问题
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 听说 linux 的 fs 也挺
<ofan> 不管是不是都挺渣
<LOL_> 人好少
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: fs不要用最新版本的就好
<ofan> 稳定后就好了
<BoyOfWuHan> ...
<LOL_> someone like you
<soiamso> ofan: 也就是android手机的电源管理很渣了？
<ofan> soiamso: android改了很多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那 FreeBSD 呢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: bsd不用linux的驱动
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我知道，我是问如何
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就mac的来说很好，freebsd没用过几天，还是在vm里装的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Mac 是自身的驱动吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Apple 的
<LOL_> 现在阳光照不进我的小屋子里了，昨天还能照进来，天气一天不如一天，就像我的生活一样，
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我是问对第三方硬件的驱动如何
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: bsd本身驱动不多，大多也都是支持服务器的硬件
<LOL_> 不知啥时候阳光能再照进我的小屋子里
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: mac就只支持有限的硬件就行了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<LOL_> 天气越来越差，生活也一天不如一天，都不敢回想曾经幸福的生活，那被曾经的幸福深深灼烧过的痛呀！
<BoyOfWuHan> 以前有些IRC频道都开着，现在好像国内已经没有IRC了是吧？
<ofan> BoyOfWuHan: 没了
<BoyOfWuHan> 为虾米啊？
<Ansik> 因为有了QQ~
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: [Int] 是 [] Int 的语法糖？
<BoyOfWuHan> linux下无法用QQ
<BoyOfWuHan> 每次为了开QQ，都要跑一个虚拟机运行XP，然后再开qq
<Ansik> 所在大家被逼用IRC ?
<BoyOfWuHan> 是的啊
<Ansik> 不 是有webQQ么？
<BoyOfWuHan>  那个不好用
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 是的
<LOL_> 为啥我的心情如此低落，
<BoyOfWuHan> 唉，真是无聊。。关电脑，睡觉。。
<LOL_> 好讨厌现在的自己
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04能修复btrfs分区丢失了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361701 3.2的内核btrfs有啥变化，能修复了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rabbired — 2012-01-27 14:13 
<LOL_> 对啥也没兴趣，
<BoyOfWuHan>  你是男是女／
<ofan> 不男不女
<LOL_> 男
 * ofan 喝可乐喝上瘾了
<namoamitabuddha> BoyOfWuHan: WebQQ 已经很好用了
<tomcheng76> LOL_: 你有工作?
<LOL_> tomcheng76: 没
<tomcheng76> 你多大?
<LOL_> tomcheng76: 20
<BoyOfWuHan>  哪儿好用啊。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 很占资源的好吧。。
<tomcheng76> LOL_: 在讀書,還是? 快去找工作..什麼都好..不要常常留在家吧
<namoamitabuddha> 基本都能做了
<LOL_> tomcheng76: 刚大一
<namoamitabuddha> WebQQ
<namoamitabuddha> 觉得占资源用 w.qq.com
<tomcheng76> LOL_: 那去找朋友玩呵
<LOL_> tomcheng76: 我能做啥工作，现在没知识，没力气，朋友家离我家很远
<pocoyo> LOL_: 女朋友？
<LOL_> 我突然感觉我就像一个孤独等死的还没绽放的花朵
<LOL_> pocoyo: 没女朋友
<pocoyo> LOL_: 那是你男朋友了
<namoamitabuddha> :cl
<LOL_> pocoyo: 男朋友家离我家太远
<pocoyo> LOL_: 那你说你是哪儿的啊，让我们就近原则 哈哈。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 我啥也不会，关键是我做事很难坚持下去，总要被莫名其妙的打断，然后忘记，再学习，再打断，再忘记，再学习，再打断，再忘记，，，
<tomcheng76> LOL_:會上IRC很好了...我沒朋友會上...
<ofan> 痛苦的看css中..
<LOL_> pocoyo: 你能理解那种痛苦吗？
<pocoyo> LOL_: 能啊。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 这种痛苦让我对一切知识都保持距离，因为我知道我终将忘记，所以不去触碰他们
<tomcheng76> 是不是學習太大壓力了?
<pocoyo> LOL_: 你去听听 beyond 的歌吧。
<LOL_> 半年了，几乎没学习过
<tomcheng76> 我也常忘記...沒得救..認命了...不停看同一份API..沒網路會死~~
<LOL_> pocoyo: 我一般都听eminem
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: class Eq a where
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: x == y = not (x /= y)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: x /= y = not (x == y)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这东西我还理解不了，如果两个声明矛盾的呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似好了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 怎么检查依赖是否好的？emerge -auvDN world?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 看过 Google 的新政策么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 没
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://www.google.com.hk/intl/zh-CN/policies/privacy/preview/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: 预览：隐私权政策 – 政策和原则
<LOL_> pocoyo: 我第一次看eminem的mv是在好几年前，那时我第一次在电视上看见他，那时他刚要退隐，when i'm gone，再然后就是三年前他出了首beautuful的mv，那是我第二次看他，那时我才知道他叫eminem，从此我便深深喜欢上了他
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这个只是默认定义，如果你的instance提供了(==)，那么就会覆盖默认的(==)
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 意思就是允许只定义(==) (/=) 其中一个，
<LOL_> 53th 格莱美上的表演真是太精彩了，不论是love the way you lie还是i need a doctor,都很精彩，
<MaskRay> cfy: 看是否会给你 Yes/No 继续 emerge 的提示……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我先做个测试看下
<cfy> MaskRay: 啊？ equery g virtualbox-modules没有现实我的ebuild
<cfy> MaskRay: equery d linux也没有显示任何包。。
<phoenixlzx> hi
<[ub]> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍦ 
<phoenixlzx> vps上创建公开ftp用户，shell指定为nologin的时候ftp也无法登录，可有解决办法？
<MaskRay> cfy: 你自己写的ebuild？我irssi不太容易看之前别人对我说的话
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？不是你说的么。
<cfy> MaskRay: 新建一个包，然后provided个virtual/linux-sources
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541427/
<MaskRay> portage/sys-kernel/homebrew-sources/homebrew-sources-3.3.ebuild
<MaskRay> cfy: cd ***** ; ebuild homebrew-sources-3.3.ebuild manifest merge
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。是这样
 * LOL_ 好吧，我去看会儿书，各位，bye
 * LOL_ is gone...
<MaskRay> LOL_: bye
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试去
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114797
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 矛盾定义
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 挺对的。你把 (==) (/=) 都定义了，默认实现都被覆盖了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我知道了，他是通过那组关系去扩充，不会递归的。
<gebjgd> mengfei: 有请主持人 孟非
<gebjgd> mengfei: #archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> mengfei: 没事就去挂着, 我上班去了. St.
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【求助】安装10.04时黑屏！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361704 安装ubuntu10.04时，刚刚出现ubuntu的标志后，就黑屏。无法继续安装。 试过了usb和光盘安装都是一样的。连选择语言那个界面都进不去。 只要点完install， 然后有个ubuntu的标志，接着就黑屏了。 光盘也不转了~ 我看到这个问题貌似很多人都 …
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求救：ubuntu 10.04.3中使用Air程序会有一个黑色边框 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361705 如图所示，除了这个外，使用其他的Air程序也会有黑色边框 统计信息: 发表于 由 icbbs — 2012-01-27 15:23 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: forM = flip mapM ?
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 估计你看完这些写的时候就懵了
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: y
<uu> Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series 的firmware 应该是那个nv710_me.bin还是nv710_pfp.bin
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: transformer 怎样写，ghci 环境下程序为什么跟编译后程序运行行为不一样，tight loop为什么导致所有thread 都停下来了。
<uu> 请问Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series 的firmware 应该是那个nv710_me.bin还是nv710_pfp.bin
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 英文看起来都是一知半解的，不敢确定。
<namoamitabuddha> SOPA 通过了？
<windwhinny> 我感觉不大可能通过
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.megaupload.com/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y NOTICE
<MaskRay> soiamso: 问个问题，gdb 中怎么执行 for (int i = 0; i < n; i += 3) { *print* a[i]; } 这样的表达式
<soiamso> MaskRay: 不会。
<soiamso> MaskRay: C ?
<bluek> 新年好
<bluek> 第一次上irc
<bluek> 给各位打个招呼哈
<bluek> 大过年的没有人？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: SOPA 影响究竟多大
<foob> bluek: 估计都 在娱乐吧
<bluek> foob,哦哦
<bluek>  foob,大过年的太无聊了哈，实在是没办法，跑到这儿来了
<foob> bluek: 一样一样
<bluek> foob,好寂莫哇
<foob> bluek: 找点电影什么的瞎看呗
<bluek> foob,这倒是个不错的主意
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<foob> 有啥好电影 记得给推荐下
<bluek> 基本上，我极少看电影哈‘
<soiamso> foob: mission impossible 明天上画
<foob> soiamso: 上那画啊
<soiamso> foob: 大陆
<foob> soiamso: 俺们这是个偏僻地方，现在连个电影院都么有
<bluek> foob,  一样一样。
<bluek> foob, 我连上个网都难，别说电影院啦
<foob> bluek: 当不住
<bluek> foob, 何谓当不住？
<foob> bluek: 难免的
<bluek> 哦哦
<foob> :-D
<bluek> 谁有迅雷会员？借我用半个小时哈
<[ub]> 新 GTK+和QT • linux中用C语言怎样创建窗体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361708 如题 我看百度，好像关于gtk，但是不知道是什么。 是不是要加载这个函数才能用C语言创建窗体。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2012-01-27 16:13 
<zkwlx> 为啥我aptitude install linux-tree-<version>里没有3.xxx的，全是2.6xxx的？
<bluek> 因为库没更新，所以你要手动下载安装
<zkwlx> bluek, 哦，那该从哪下载？
<bluek> google
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 要干啥
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 更新内核
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: Debian?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，按文档里的步骤
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: Debian Reference?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 是
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 哪一步？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 9.7.5. Compiling the kernel source: Debian standard method
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 其实更新内核可以从 wheezy 拿，但你要编译内核的话有点不同。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 更新内核和编译内核不都是更新内核吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 可以不编译，直接从 wheezy 拿内核。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，wheezy是debian7吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 是这样的，前两天我去给 squeeze-backports 的内核 (2.6.39) 报 bug, 他这样回复
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: Therefore closing --- the 2.6.39.y kernels are not maintained.  (A
<namoamitabuddha> newer kernel should be coming to backports.debian.org soon, and it
<namoamitabuddha> should be safe to use the kernel from wheezy on squeeze anyway.)
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，那我从哪拿啊，找不到，能给个连接吗？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 或者方法
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你linux-tree只有2.6.26?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 对，2.6.32，我现在内核是3.2，是直接从kernel.org上下载编译的，现在想把库也更新到3.2的
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我说linux-tree的软件包
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: aptitude install linux-tree-... 那个
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我刚才搜索 packages.debian.org 只有 2.6.26 的，太老了。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我连有都没有T_T
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 有都没有是正常的，这是 oldstable 的包
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: debian-reference 有 bug
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，我现在就想把库更新到对应3.2内核的，我要装linux-header
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 参考下这个
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_packages_from_mixed_source_of_archives
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Chapter 2. Debian package management
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 2.7.2
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，我去看看
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: wheezy 里面的内核是 3.1 的，你如果一定要 3.2，用 unstable 的，我不敢保证正确运行（但是不会产生副作用，因为老内核没有被删除）
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，那就是说我把sources.list里面加上unstable再更新就行了是吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 对，装好之后去掉那行。你要装 linux-image-*, 你如果需要 headers, 还要加上。*注意*：用好后必须去掉unstable那行。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 成，我试试吧，谢谢啊！
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教！关于kde桌面和用户权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361709 使用KDE桌面以后发现没有想gnome那样可以在普通用户界面下直接登录管理员帐号修改系统关键位置的功能了，以前在gnome普通用户下修改系统设置时会提示权限问题并要求输入高权限帐号的密码，输入正确就可以修改了，但 …
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我uname 是686的，这里我该选择哪个？
<zkwlx> http://imagebin.org/195785
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 686
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，谢谢
<wly> 有用vim写php的吗。
<wly> 交流一下。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 悲剧了，一堆不满足的依赖
<wly> 有用vim写php的吗。交流一下经验。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: ？
<wly> vim php 自动不全怎么做
<namoamitabuddha> olmn?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, http://imagebin.org/195786
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 试试sudo aptitude install ..., 我去查下依赖关系。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 先要给 debian-reference 报 bug 说下那个 out of date 的问题
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 呃。。。
<koyko> 求问下fcitx的皮肤扔哪？
<zoufeng> 真是一样的。fcitx的皮肤不好看啊，我一直没有找到
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我用aptitude推荐的解决方案了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 他推荐啥
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 如果要升级很多包那是不建议的
<koyko> 我扔～/.config/fcitx/skin下，但是在fcitx下选择却无效，自动选择默认。。。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 就是更新一大堆
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 停止
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 停止进行
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 呃。。。。不会吧。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 这会给你系统带来麻烦的
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 停了。。。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 太恐怖了。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你能接受 3.1 的内核么？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 还是一定要 3.2?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我要的一个驱动在3.2-rc5以后才有。。。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 一个无线网卡的
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你先把那个 unstable 改成 wheezy, 安装 3.1, 看下是否还需要更新那么多包
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我上次装 3.1, 没有那么多包的
<wly> 你们在安装什么
<mugebjgd> mengfei: .
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我要3.1没用啊，这个是推荐的动作http://imagebin.org/195788
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我知道了
<mugebjgd> wly: 装b
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: aptitude purge linux-image-* 那个3.2的包
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, OK！我试试
<wly> mugebjgd, 随便装。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 然后要做一个修改
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 先aptitude clean
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 这些都要root做的
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我aptitude purge linux-image都没东西。。。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 那我直接clean了啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: \b momo
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, ok?
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 看 file:///usr/share/doc/debian-reference-common/html/ch02.en.html#_tweaking_candidate_version 
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 不对
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我变成本地目录了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_tweaking_candidate_version
<\b> mugebjgd: mo?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 放假了呢？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 看那里 The target release archive can be set by several methods.
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 按照下面的第一种办法做
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我自己也测试下安装 3.2 内核
<tomcheng76> wheezy不是只有kernel 3.1.8嗎?
<namoamitabuddha> sid 有 3.2
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我没有apt.conf这个文件，直接新建吗？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 对
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 刚刚发现不需要了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 3.2 内核进 bpo 了
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 。。。。。呃，接下来呢？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 不过那个apt.conf文件最好保留，以后从testing/sid拿包有那个安全很多
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, en
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: http://backports-master.debian.org/Instructions/
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Instructions
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 顺便把sources.list的刚才加上的sid/wheezy去掉
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: ?
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 用testing罗
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, backports这个是啥意思？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: Add thiis line to ...
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 顺便把 testing/sid 的行去掉
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 然后apt-get update
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 之后 aptitude install linux-image-3.2.0-0.bpo.1-686-pae
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 装好之后再三检查下 wheezy/unstable 是不是去掉了，重启看下效果。你那个驱动不一定在 Debian 的默认内核里面的
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 我正好也重启检查下3.2内核
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，成
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, unstable那个已经去掉了
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 这就装好了？直接重启？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 对
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 好，待会儿件
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: nein. bin in der Firma
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: arbeite
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<bluek> 个人签名：我从小就有一个梦想：梦想自己是一个地主家的少爷，终日挥金如土,妻妾成群，家有粮田万顷，终日不学无术，没事就领着一群狗腿子去街上调戏一下良家妇女！
<bluek> 网上看到某人签名如上
<fvw> bluek: good
<fvw> bluek: 不错
<bluek> fvw, 晕哈哈哈，这个小日子是不错哈
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: 追新的话用 sid
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: ok?
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我grub里还是以前的那个内核，没出新的啊
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, uname也没变
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 没bpo的内核？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: aptitude search linux-image
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 贴pastebin(不需要图片，只要文字复制）
<fvw> zkwlx: 升级?
<fvw>  
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 收到了吗？
<zkwlx> fvw, 恩
<fvw> vi /etc/apt/sources.list add testing only
<fvw> aptitude dist-upgrade
<zkwlx> fvw, 然后呢？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 地址
<zkwlx> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114798
<fvw> zkwlx: 完了
<fvw> zkwlx: 默认就是 3.1内核
<zkwlx> fvw, 哦，我要3.2的
<fvw> Linux admin 3.1.0-1-686-pae 为什么要3.2
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 不要加 testing
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，我知道
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你没装？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 没装啥？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: sudo aptitude install linux-image-3.2 补全下
<zkwlx> 恩
<zkwlx> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114799
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 686-pae
<zkwlx> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114800
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 刚才就到这，然后我选y
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 然后？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 然后就完了，也没有任何提示，然后就重启了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: paste it
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 不对
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 抱歉，我错了
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 呃。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: aptitude -t squeeze-backports install linux-image-3.2*
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 加上那个 -t
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 那之前装的那个不碍事吧
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 没装
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 看来我还没习惯从 backports 拿软件
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 看来我还没习惯这样拿软件。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 现在好了么
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，正在下载
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我勒个去，这网速。。5k/s
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 写Makefile时候俩c文件如何引用同一个自定义头文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361712 比如说我有俩文件 1.c 和 2.c，一起引用3.h Code: bin = "program.exe" objects = 1.obj 2.obj $(bin) : $(objects)    $(CC) -o $(bin) $(objects) 1.obj : 1.c    $(CC) -c 1.c 2.obj : 2.c    $(CC) -c 2.c 这时候3.h中的函数在link时候出现了符号重定义，怎么解 …
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 可以停下
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 修改下sources.list
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 挺了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 改成 deb http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-backports/
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 中科大的源
<zkwlx> en
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 出处：http://www.debian.org/News/2011/20110525.zh-cn.html
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Debian -- 新聞 -- Debian 
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 然后apt-get update; 执行刚才那个带-t的install
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，这回还差不多^_^
<zkwlx> 500了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 装好重启
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 这个和3.2.0-rc7哪个更新？
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我之前的就是rc7的
 * MaskRay 编译ghc-7.4.0.20111219原来也就是26分钟的事
<BoyOfWuHan> ..
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 摆脱，你啥机子啊……
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: s/摆脱/拜托/
 * LOL_ 看了会儿邮件列表和Usenet的介绍,感觉有点晕,,,
<Kandu> MaskRay: ghc 是以(gcc|llvm|其他)为后端，还是全都自己写的呢?
<LOL_> iPeipei: .
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: .
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: .
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: .
<zerta_D> hello
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: ok?
<[ub]> zerta_D, 好  ㍪ 
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你邮件列表咋创建的
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: Mailling list
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 出现新问题了，我用的官方nv的显卡，重启后黑屏，原因肯定是要重装那个驱动，但是安装那个去动时出现这个问题
<MaskRay> Kandu: ghc先把代码编译成 C-- (C的一种简化)，然后再用其他 C-- -> asm  或 LLVM 之类的 backend
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 没玩过。
<zkwlx> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114801
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你说 Xorg 无法启动？
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8200 @ 2.33GHz
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 我之前升rc7的时候也这样，重装下驱动就行了，这次重装时出现这个问题
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 能用开源驱动么？
<LOL_> pocoyo: Mailing list咋创建
<pocoyo> LOL_: 不会。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 7.4.1 的 ghci 有所加强，可以用 import, data, newtype 等，我就是看中这点才升级的
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 能啊，可是我恢复模式下不能上网。。。我用的3G
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: o
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: linux-headers-3.2.0-0.bpo.1-686-pae 
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 再安装这个？
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: sudo aptitude -t squeeze-backports install
<namoamitabuddha> zk
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 对，他需要编译
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 好，我再试试
<lolicon> zsh 哪有一些现成的好的配置……
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 关于 nv 显卡
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 你参照下这个 http://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: NvidiaGraphicsDrivers - Debian Wiki
<fvw> lolicon: 习惯了bash
<namoamitabuddha> lolicon: Debian 默认配置
 * LOL_ is gone...
<bluek> 谁有迅雷帐号？借我用半小时撒，下载太慢了哈
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我是6.12.1 ……
<fvw> 能快点?
<namoamitabuddha> bluek: SOPA 会来找到你的
<bluek> SOPA?
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何实现类似卡拉ok功能???? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361715 ubuntu10.4下如何实现:???????????? 对着麦克风说话,同时我能从喇叭里听到自己说话的声音-------------类似卡拉ok一样,而不是录音,没有延时. 我的ubuntu对话筒说话时有提示,但没有声音.而且录音完全正常. 在winxp下设置麦克风或安装酷我K歌很容 …
<bluek> google一下，原来这就是sopa哈
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, o了
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 他里面所说的 kernel-devel 在 Debian 里面就是 linux-headers*, 记住就行了。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，我说呢，感谢这么半天的帮助！！
<nyfair> opensuse build serviceÕæÊǸöºÃ¶«Î÷°¡
<[ub]> nyfair say: opensuse build service真是个好东西啊 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 遇到什么问题可以报 bug
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: sudo aptitude install reportbug
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 然后reportbug
<nyfair> Oh, what a hell, the encoding detect script sucks
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 最好你有 gmail，这个邮箱报 bug 比较稳定。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 恩，好，看来我变成小白鼠了
<Kandu> f2j9gh
<Kandu> 呃，键盘压了下
<namoamitabuddha> zkwlx: 他刚才让你用 testing。最好不用testing，除了不稳定之外，bug 处理非常慢也是一个原因。
<zkwlx> namoamitabuddha, 哦，原来
<fengya90> chrome下屏蔽广告的有哪些扩展？
<wly> 那个终端速度快一点呀。
<fengya90> 什么叫终端速度块？
<wly> gnome自带的那个速度太慢。尤其是输入错误的时候。
<namoamitabuddha> xterm
<alvin_rxg> roxterm
<wly> fengya90, 就是输入错误。等待时间长。
<alvin_rxg> sakura
<alvin_rxg> evil-vte
<wly> 还有就是 su 和su - 区别是什么。su 为啥不能gedit
<namoamitabuddha> 不要用 su
<namoamitabuddha> 用 sudo
<wly> namoamitabuddha, sudo 呵呵
<wly> 习惯 sudo -i吗
<namoamitabuddha> wly: 恩
<wly> namoamitabuddha, 谢谢。
<alvin_rxg> 少用 sudo ...
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: why?
<wly> 用什么。不用sudo
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 阿文啊。。。
<jiero> 为啥显示器也有那么大差异。。。
<alvin_rxg> 很多时候往往不清楚用 sudo 在干嘛…
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 哪个方面
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 文字边缘。。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那你如何提权成root
<alvin_rxg> jiero: rgb, vrgb, 之类的区别？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: su
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 用了这个显示器。。。怎么感觉和windows下的显示效果一样了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那不如sudo
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: sudo 有 log, 而且可配置性强
<alvin_rxg> 我现在，提权后往往是操作很多事情的。不会每次都以 sudo 开头
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: sudo -i
<alvin_rxg> su 没 log 嘛？………………………………
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: su 你最多用 wheel 限制吧
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛要限制 root 的权限? =.=
<namoamitabuddha> 不是限制sudo的权利，我说你提权者，只能通过是否是 wheel 限制
<namoamitabuddha> sudo 不仅可以限制账户，还能限制命令
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 几个人用的系统啊？
<wly> 我用的是fedora 16 新按照的软件比如roxterm 是英文界面。如何改成中文的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 好吧
<alvin_rxg> wly: LANG 变量没继承么？可以注销了试试。也可以 LANG=zh_CN.utf8 roxterm
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。没有颜色管理。颜色都变了。。。显示器的 icc 没有啊。
<alvin_rxg> 我的 groups 也是少的可怜…… alvin cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev
<wly> alvin_rxg, 我试试注销
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 呃，显示器都不能折腾好么？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 如果有支持就能折腾好的很简单啊。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 去店里换了。 x_X
<jiero> alvin_rxg: dell 的那个虽然效果不怎么样，人家在 Fedora Ubuntu都内置 icc 文件的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 默认就加载上了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我买二手的啊， $16.5 知足了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<wly> LANG=zh_CN.utf8 roxterm 这个怎么用。我是fedora 16.
<pocoyo> jiero: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/58/power-alt-tab/
<alvin_rxg> wly: 打开个终端，然后输入
<wly> alvin_rxg, LANG=zh_CN.utf8 roxterm怎么用。
<jiero> pocoyo: 不好啊。
<wly> 还是英文的。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我想要 放角落里。
<wly> alvin_rxg, 还是英文的。
<alvin_rxg> wly: 你 roxterm 已经打开了吧?
<wly> 关闭了。
<jiero> pocoyo: 或者他应该在屏幕底部转
<jiero> pocoyo: 或者围绕屏幕中心转
<alvin_rxg> wly: ps ax | grep roxterm   確定全關閉了，然後用 gnome-terminal 輸入那命令
<pocoyo> jiero: 我倒是挺喜欢这个 简单。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  minetest 我现在打不过 dungeon master 了。
<alvin_rxg> 我沒玩
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 它们远远的就发现我。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  没关系。别玩了。等1.0出来再玩罢了。
<wly> [wly@localhost ~]$ ps ax | grep roxterm
<wly> 12695 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto roxterm [wly@localhost ~]$ LANG=zh_CN.utf8 roxterm 
<wly> 还是英文的
<wly> alvin_rxg, 是不是要装语言包呀
<pocoyo> jiero: 你那个all setting -> keyboard  -> shortcut -> Switch windows of an application.. 这个快捷键是哪个 我这儿怎么禁用了？
<jiero> pocoyo: 我？我改的那个我都没管哦。
<jiero> pocoyo: 其他的我没变动。
<pocoyo> jiero: 不是 我意思 这个默认的是啥 你看看？
<none01> anybody?
<pocoyo> nobody
<jiero> pocoyo: 我要回去 gnome 3 才看，现在e16中。
<none01> 汗~
<none01> 还以为都是外国人
<jiero> none01: 很多外国人
<jiero> none01: 比如 民国人~
<pocoyo> jiero: 那算了。呃。
<pocoyo> jiero: 你叛国了。
<jiero> none01: 还有美国人
<jiero> pocoyo: 我没啊。
<jiero> pocoyo: 我是实事求是
<none01> 晕死，我论坛的密码进不去了
<jiero> pocoyo: 我不忠于任何国家
<jiero> pocoyo: 所以。。。加不加国籍都是假的。
<none01> 你开源了？
<alvin_rxg> wly: 剛那語句是說，你的 roxterm 已經開了呀。 roxterm 是所有窗口都由一個父進程生成的。所以得關了所有的 roxterm，才能用那變量
<wly> 我关闭了所有的roxterm 以后 运行的。
<alvin_rxg> wly: 沒有…… pid 12695 還在
<none01> 怎么你名字会是红色
<wly> kill了
<uba>  /msg NickServ uba uba123
<wly> alvin_rxg, kill了
<alvin_rxg> wly: 那 ps ax 裏邊都沒了咯？ 那應該可以使用 LANG 變量了呀
<none01> 10.4也会出现鼠标左键无法点击的问题？
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡，现在office工作我全用 libreoffice，感觉有些不好啊—— gnumeric 
<wly> [wly@localhost ~]$ ps ax | grep roxterm
<wly> 13431 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto roxterm
<wly> [wly@localhost ~]$ kill 13431
<wly> bash: kill: (13431) - 没有那个进程
<wly> [wly@localhost ~]$ 
<jiero> gnumeric excel calc 都有各自简单之处，
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 登入ubuntu一片紫色！！其他什么都没 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361716 登入ubuntu一片紫色！！其他什么都没，而且点右键也没有，注销的快捷键也无效，不过能登录字符界面。怎么回事啊，我就是几天没上啊，突然上去就这样了，求助各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 最爱小香猪 — 2012-01-27 18:57 
<fzfh> wine的字体设置真是古怪的要命
<fzfh> 不用simsun字体，一切ok。一旦使用了simsun和tahoma字体，程序干脆就起不来。靠
<metbsd> window7不好吗，折腾wine
<LOL_> iGoogle: 神,好
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<LOL_> Stereo hearts
<jiero> fzfh:  simsun 字体有问题
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，今天昨天设置一个全新的 windows xp - 麻烦到家了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 微软也不维护一个最新的 光盘镜像让我们下载。。。太恶心了
<LOL_> Katy Perry离婚了,Travie Mccoy躺着也中枪,lol
<jiero> LOL_: katy perry 好美国人样子哦。
<LOL_> jiero: 啥意思?
<LOL_> jiero: 她不是美国的?
<lolicon> jiero: ……
<lolicon> jiero: 我有一个 sp3 vol ……
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<LOL_> xp sp2的路过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ping
<wzssyqa> happyaron: pong
<metbsd>  win7 的飞过
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 昨天后来找我啥事？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 忘了
<happyaron> .
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 看群里那张图
<jiero> LOL_:  就是美国的标准模样啊，粗粗的全身都是。
<jiero> lolicon:  还要下载很多补充的东西，佩服微软团队做那么多玩意儿结果不如苹果的好。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 笑什么呢？
<lolicon> jiero: 什么意思
<LOL_> jiero: 她很胖?
<lolicon> jiero: 如果我买个苹果本本
<jiero> lolicon: 我看到微软的很多很多软件，然后我就都装了啊。
<lolicon> jiero: 估计会装个 gentoo，然后在里面vbox+xp……
<jiero> lolicon: 微软发明的那种理念——让第三方宣传自己，所以不提供完整的软件体验。
<jiero> lolicon: 苹果利用的更好，但是
<LOL_> 苹果太贵,还是盗版微软好,
<lolicon> jiero: 苹果不开放
<jiero> lolicon: 定制 os x 就是了，gentoo 也不比os x 更高效率吧，毕竟是 苹果的平台
<jiero> lolicon: 开放好赚钱它就开了。
<happyaron> jiero: 你咋还用上win了呢
<lolicon> jiero: 苹果是好用
<jiero> happyaron: 因为我舅舅要我帮着装好。但我就是装不好啊。
<fzfh> jiero: simsun字体有问题？直接从win7的电脑里面复制的，应该没什么问题啊
<lolicon> jiero: 但是我感觉在中国，很多人都是用来装B……
<jiero> fzfh: 那个字体设计/生产的有问题。
<LOL_> lolicon: 苹果本本不便宜吧
<lolicon> LOL_: 当然不便宜……
<jiero> lolicon: 老外也是——这就是商业成功哦。
<zerta_D> 买苹果本本，装win7就是装逼了
<LOL_> lolicon: 听说要8000?
<fzfh> jiero: 那就比较闹心了。我老婆的wine qq2011 字体一直很模糊
<lolicon> LOL_: 如果我有收入
<jiero> fzfh: 用 呀黑
<lolicon> LOL_: 估计我也会弄一个……
<jiero> lolicon: 去搞几个项目就有钱了
<jiero> lolicon: 泡几个国外 大学mm，帮人家做作业
<lolicon> jiero: 我自己的作业都还没做完………………
<jiero> lolicon: 一次作业就 $300 +
<jiero> lolicon: 你要知道
<fzfh> jiero: 雅黑也模糊。现在用的是droid sans fallback，也是比较模糊。simsun比较锐利
<wly> 有用vim的phper吗？？ 出来交流一下。
<jiero> fzfh: 哦。不管。我讨厌锐利的效果。
<LOL_> lolicon: 我想用AIX去装会更好 lol
<fzfh> jiero: 啊哈
<wly> 有用vim的phper吗？？ 出来交流一下。
<lolicon> LOL_: 苹果的策略是，尽量让自己的东西不兼容别人……
<lolicon> LOL_: 我觉得好可怕……
<jiero> LOL_: 你要装？带着同时运行n个Linux桌面的平板出去啊
<LOL_> lolicon: Unix好像都不兼容吧
<jiero> lolicon: 是创造和别的不兼容的东西然后大力广告
<jiero> lolicon: 为啥别人提到你的名字是粗体啊。。。难道你是金句？
<lolicon> jiero: 问你的客户端
<jiero> lolicon: 可是 别人的都不是啊，或许你是 lol 之二吧。。
 * jiero 谁告诉我 fcitx 如何手动分割拼音输入？比如 第二 dier，我想隔开 di 和 er
<lolicon> jiero: 实际上，苹果的东西的漂亮精致好用并不是因为它不开放。而是它设计之类的做得好。
<jiero> lolicon: 所以要超过它哦
<wly> di‘er
<jiero> wly: 那是 ibus？这里不能用
<wly> di'er
<lolicon> jiero: 一旦被这种封闭的东西占领了大部分市场，说不定你要打开你的电视姬就必须要买个苹果的手机……
<jiero> lolicon: 美国支持这种垄断哦。
<wly> jiero, 我试试
<LOL_> jiero: 我现在越看全键盘手机越帅
<happyaron> jiero: di'er 
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。部工作
<lolicon> jiero: 我觉得我开始理解stallman了……
<lolicon> LOL_: 黑莓……
<happyaron> jiero: 你啥版本啊，我刚实验完工作的
<happyaron> 第二
<jiero> lolicon: 我3年前理解了。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 4.1.2
<happyaron> 我也是4.1.2
<LOL_> 黑莓是挺好看的
<lolicon> jiero: 用自由软件，控制权在自己手里，用苹果软件，自己就被苹果控制了。
<jiero> happyaron: 输入di后，如果强制按下 ´ 就会输入´ 显示 ´ 
<jiero> lolicon: 但是多数人喜欢被控制啊，这个世界就是商业交流的世界，都习惯从别人那里买
<jiero> lolicon: 所以有 open source culture
<jiero> lolicon: 不是软件，这个世界本质就是这样的
<lolicon> jiero: 我希望我买的是你的技术，而不是你对我的控制。
<LOL_> 技术能交易?
<happyaron> jiero: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114803
<jiero> lolicon: 在一个意志导向性商业氛围中，这些扯哦。
<metbsd> 既然用着别人的东西，就应该放心的用，而不是去挑剔
<lolicon> jiero: 唉～我还是个小屁孩啊 ==
<jiero> lolicon: 我才是屁孩呢，强力的和这个世界划分距离，自己彻底是边缘化人物
<lolicon> metbsd: 既然活在天朝，就应该听党的领导，不要去挑剔哦～…… 理想很美好，现实很残酷啊 =。=
<bluek> 谁借我一个迅雷帐号用用？
<jiero> happyaron: http://i.imgur.com/hNroa.png
<bluek> 半小时后还
<uba> 迅雷离线下载？
<jiero> bluek: 我6年前的迅雷账户不知道还能用不
<jiero> 哈哈
<bluek> 哈哈，肯定不能用啦
<happyaron> jiero: 额，不知道了，我用的googlepinyin简体
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu11.10内核损坏 没旧内核 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361719 求救 不想重装 统计信息: 发表于 由 瓦特1 — 2012-01-27 19:39 
<lolicon> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac287735/
<[ub]> lolicon,啥网址y 在星巴克，高富帅的女朋友拿出Macbook，穷挫矮的我默默的启动X7200（ZZ） - AcFun.tv
<Kandu> happyaron: libgooglepinyin 沒用 libopencc 呀，否則打繁體也很方便了
<alvin_rxg> Title: AcFun.tv - 天下漫友是一家 - 前略，在天国的JJ (@ AcFun.tv)
<jiero> happyaron:  微软的网页设计曾经被认作为软件公司中首屈一指的垃圾——现在还没改好呢。
<happyaron> Kandu: 測試繁體
<happyaron> Kandu: 看看這樣行不行呢？
<Kandu> happyaron: 哦~ 新版 ok 啦
<happyaron> Kandu: fcitx有全局opencc支持。
<Kandu> happyaron: 贊
<Kandu> happyaron: 等過幾年 wheezy 發布後試試 XD
<happyaron> Kandu: en
<metbsd> 穷人玩笔记本和手机，富人玩房子和车
<wly> 有人在吗。。
<wly> 我这里怎么看不到聊天呀
<wly> [ub]: hi
<[ub]> wly, 好  ㍫ 
<jiero> wly: 看不到
<wly> 我用ep看不到聊天内容
<wly> 谁说句话。。。
<happyaron> wly: 你多等一会儿啊
<happyaron> wly: 这么上上下下的，谁会理你。。。
<wly> happyaron: 我在看看。我的ep设置好了没有
<happyaron> wly: 你前后在这里停留没有5秒，看谁说话？
<happyaron> wly: 字还没打完你下了
<wly> happyaron: 看到你说话。证明我设置对了。
<wly> happyaron: 不想用xchat了。
<wly> happyaron: 感觉麻烦。
<happyaron> 懒人应该用命令行
<jiero> happyaron: 我懒得设置啊
<happyaron> jiero: 什么叫一劳永逸，什么叫次次费神。:)
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 关于自定义启动程序的问题，求指教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361720 自定义了个开机启动程序，命令添加的是“./ssh”但这程序要在联网状态下才可以运行，所以请问有什么办法让它联网后运行，或者是延迟启动也好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 漫秀星辰 — 2012-01-27 19:57 
<wly> 命令行IRc 怎么用。
<wly> happyaron: 命令行IRC怎么用
<jiero> happyaron: 因为文档——当前文档最大的可恶之处就是不告诉你什么时候设置完成，我设置irrsi 3次，大概没有一次完成了，第二次去就丢了。。。
<metbsd> 用telnet
<LOL_> 我曾经用过Telnet
<happyaron> jiero: 因为要编辑配置文件，在客户端里执行的命令不特别保存都会丢失。
<metbsd> 果然是闲的蛋疼
<LOL_> 很好用的说,lol
<jiero> happyaron: 没提示的垃圾文档。。。
<LOL_> Telnet irc.freenode.net 667
<LOL_> Help
<happyaron> jiero: 话说，我觉得irssi的文档相当不错啊。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 反正我不想用了。。。
<LOL_> Nick gjgjgjg
<LOL_> user gaja * 8 :jdmd
<user6666> 这里是否学生居多？
<LOL_> 对,这里都是没毕业的学生
<user6666> 不知道大概多少比例
<wly> A S L 是什么意思。
<LOL_> 85%
<LOL_> 我感觉我应该买个本在学校用
<tusooa> [ub]: 你老早的时候叫ub]吧。
<[ub]> tusooa, 是的，我似乎很长。  ㍬ 
<tusooa> .
<LOL_> jiero: 你给推荐个本
<user6666> 现在的本不知道有没有4：3屏幕的？
<LOL_> jiero: 便宜的
<wly> 我遭遇国际骗子了。
<Kandu> happyaron: 頻道 +c 吧
<tusooa> #ubuntu-cn +Cgntzj
<jiero> LOL_ 不知道，买的时候才去看，因为很快就过时了
<Kandu> tusooa: +C 是 block CTCPS, 現在又有垃圾 client 亂髮 color char 污染環境了
<LOL_> jiero: 阿,俺这里是中国,更新没那么快
<tusooa> Kandu: 可以在本地client设置不显示颜色嘛。
<Kandu> tusooa: 怎麼設置呢? 我在用 irssi, 還不懂怎麼設置
<tusooa> 额。(setq erc-interpret-mirc-color nil) ; erc
 * LOL_ 还是看书去吧,,,
 * LOL_ is gone
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.2 #2 SMP Fri Jan 27 20:18:26 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<bluek> 我刚刚火了，一下子自己用手机买了一个会员下载哈
<bluek> 把这部连续剧下载完了，我也不用了。我极少用这个东西
<bluek> 真他妈的快
<zerta_D> 迅雷离线
<zerta_D> 是很快的
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • wubi硬盘安装后出现的问题，菜鸟求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361721 我和winxp一块装在了c盘，开机选择ubuntu然后出现英文，下一段后出现 grub> 停留在这个地方不走了，按enter任然是 grub> 如何解决？在线等 统计信息: 发表于 由 273947038 — 2012-01-27 20:22 
<bluek> 我没离线，我直接启用高速通道
<uba> O:-)  破解版的可以直接离线下载不用VIP
<bluek> 哦
<wly> 我在win7 下面用qq下载。也有离线。
<wly> 可以免费申请。。。。但是3个月以后就不行了。
<bluek> 无所谓的哈，我也是应急用
<bluek> 手机卡号下个月就停机了，正好换号码
<wly> 唉。
<lightning1141> 迅雷离线下载分享 - LOLI.LU
<alvin_rxg> Title: LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享 (@ LOLI.LU)
<jyfl987> *nix平台下有什么可以处理模糊照片的工具没？  adam8157  roylez iGoogle
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛
<cfy> pocoyo: 怎么把log分日期保存？
<pocoyo> cfy: ?
<wly> gimp 试试
<pocoyo> cfy: 你真问对人了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 好
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛说
<jyfl987> gimp默认不带模糊处理插件吧
<wly> jyfl987: 不知道。
<wly> jyfl987: 很少用
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的方法真不错，我现在在用linux-3.2.2了。等3.3出来，我再下载个稳定的。
<pocoyo> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114804
<jyfl987> 恩
<jyfl987> cfy: 去把我那代码转成lizsp
<jyfl987> lisp
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥代码？干嘛转？
<jyfl987> cfy: 不就是声音的那个
<cfy> jyfl987: 你自己转嘛
<jyfl987> cfy: 还么完全学会么
<cfy> pocoyo: 水牛威武霸气，我怎么没想到。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 会自己创建文件夹么？
<wly> 这里有phper吗
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有的话会。
<aye> 嘿嘿
<MaskRay> cfy: #gentoo 问来的方法，那里的人说dummy package比package.provided好
<cfy> MaskRay: :D,应该可以了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 好。这样就不怕log太大咯。
<pocoyo> cfy: 感觉也没什么作用，我极少看这log.
<cfy> pocoyo: 有用，比如某人msg我，这就极为有用了。
<jyfl987> wly: 有什么问题
<cfy> jyfl987: 正好实践了
<pocoyo> cfy: 会有人msg 你？ 又没有女人。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114805 推荐一下看日志用的 醒目
<jyfl987> cfy: lazzzzzy
<cfy> pocoyo: erc-view-log是啥？
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 原来你也搞emacs
<cfy> pocoyo: 我这里没有。。
<pocoyo> cfy:  自己下载的。 看日志时候 跟在 erc mode 里差不多。字有颜色
<pocoyo> jyfl987: 随便用用，不会编程。
<cfy> pocoyo: 看到了。懂了
<jyfl987> pocoyo: 骗人
<wly> 有人搞vim吗。。。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请看：偶尔看到的文章，对你了解linux很有帮助，也希望linux能成为你的好朋友！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361727 有个朋友看我半年没有用 Windows，有时就会问我："你只用 Linux，有没有发现有些 Windows 能处理的事情 Linux 干不了？" 我回答说："Windows 能干而 Linux 干不了的事情，那就是不需要干的 …
<aye> 在xchat后面加什么参数能让程序不在终端里运行
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像没啥效果。。
<aye> 有没有 就像rhythmbox %U效果的
<aye> 求解啊
<pocoyo> cfy:  我也感觉没啥效果 感觉 emacs 版本 变化的缘故。有一点儿
<user8888> test
<wly> 你们真猛。我vim都不熟悉。
<[ub]> user8888, .. ..  ㍬ 
<cfy> pocoyo: 额。。。报bug
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在用啥内核？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知是不是3.2的新特性，alsamixer里面多了headphone和speaker的。
<wly> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.2.1-3.fc16.i686 #1 SMP Mon Jan 23 15:44:05 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wly> 今天刚刚更新的fedora 16 
<wly> 感觉没有什么新变化。
<wly> 开机一样花屏。
<cfy> ...
<wly> vim 中php自动补全 函数。是怎么弄的。
<zerta_D> wly: 你用的ATI显卡？
<wly> zerta_D: 恩。
<aye> 难道A卡不会吗
<aye> 难道N卡不会花吗
<wly> zerta_D: 你怎么知道的
<wly> 我恨 显卡厂商。
<wly> 我很显卡 厂商。。。。。。。
<wly> 真心的恨。
<zerta_D> 网上很多人都说，A卡驱动容易导致gnome-shell花屏
<aye> 不装驱动好了 不看高清
<zerta_D> 不过，现在最新的闭源驱动应该解决花屏的问题了吧？
<wly> 我用的是开源的。闭源的更糟。
<wly> 我都尝试过了。
<aye> 不装驱动有什么坏处没
<wly> 重新安装了好几次。
<zerta_D> 不装驱动肯定不行的。
<aye> 我没装一样用的呀 
<zerta_D> 还是集显好啊！集显就不需装驱动。
<aye> 各方面都很正常
<aye> 我是A卡4330
<aye> 不是集显
<lightning1141> N卡开源的很好了
<wly> 装驱动。开机花屏。使用花屏。不装 开机花屏
<wly> ub 有最新的开源包可以使用。
<wly> fedora 没有。
<wly> 我编译了几次。都没有成功。
<wly> 不做了。
<wly> linux 一个是显卡。一个是qq 。
<wly> 就这个不爽。都和钱有关系。
<zerta_D> 还有网银
<wly> 我很少用网银。
<luwei> flash 支持也不好
<MaskRay> cfy: 3.3.0-rc1+，alsa 确实多了一些选项，但 headphone speaker 应该很早就有了
<cfy> MaskRay: 或许是因为声卡的不同吧
<wly> ubuntu的管理在吗。
<wly> 谁删我帖子了。
<wly> 关于vim 找同路人的。
<wly> 可恨。
<tIn502> 为什么在grub里要用uuid？
<cfy> MaskRay: alsamixer看下声卡型号
<cfy> tIn502: 不会弄错分区。如果有多硬盘的话。
<cfy> 多硬盘比较有用。
<tIn502> 好吧
<tIn502> 还是老问题，现在linux彻底无法启动了
<tIn502> "Waiting 10 seconds for device /dev/sdbx"
<cfy> sdb......
<tIn502> 硬盘而已
<tIn502> －。－
<tIn502> 改成uuid看看
<cfy> 傻initramfs....
<tIn502> 哎
<cfy> 看参数。
<cfy> 是不是有等待的参数？
<cfy> 或者把等待时间该为零
<tIn502> 后面就直接说找不到了呀
<cfy> 改为
<cfy> faint.....
<tIn502> 我都快奔溃了
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • EVINCE无法正确显示附件pdf的中文，poppler-data已安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361731 ubuntu 10.04，9.04都尝试过打开附件的PDF，皆显示乱码。 该文件在windows下，用ADOBE ACROBAT 5.0可以打开，为《鹿鼎记》。更高VERSION的ACROBAT或ACROBAT READER也可能显示为乱码。 已经安装了poppler-data,但没有效果。 也将/ …
<wly> 能告诉我。vim里面可否输入一个单词。引进一段代码。
<wly> 比如输入 phps 输入   《？php    ？》
<wly> 可以吗
<MaskRay> cfy: Realtek ALC662 rev1 
<tIn502> 果然
<tIn502> uuid解决了
<tIn502> 哈哈
<tIn502> 太悲剧了
<cfy> MaskRay: 这声卡貌似很受重视？在log里看到好多
<cfy> MaskRay: #define N_(String) (String)
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样有任何意义么？
<tusooa> c/l..
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> c/c+=
<tusooa> c/c++
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个要实现什么功能？
<cfy> linuxhardware.org down 了。。
<cfy> MaskRay: paste2不好用了。现在。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: http://paste2.org/p/1885444
<cfy> MaskRay: i18n的东西
<cfy> MaskRay: 为了统一接口么。。
<cfy> MaskRay: N_(string)和_(string)..
<MaskRay> cfy: 看上去是。。
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=6
<cfy> wly: 请求的主题不存在。
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68
<wly> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=361732
<[ub]> wly ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 能告诉我。vim里面可否输入一个单词。引进一段代码
<tusooa> 请用.org.cn
<wly> 什么。
<tusooa> 至少emacs有skeleton
<wly> 我就是上去发个帖子。问问
<tusooa> wly: s/\.com\.cn/.org.cn/;
<wly> emacs 不想用。听说更复杂。
<wly> 论坛的地址就是这样的。
<wly> 后面跟cookie id 。
<cfy> tusooa: pocoyo: emacs怎么用找到数字，并且让他们+1？
<tusooa> [0-9]+
<cfy> tusooa: pocoyo 好像perl的s/(\d+)/\1+1/e
<cfy> $ echo '3' |perl -pe 's/(\d+)/$1+1/e'
<tusooa> C-c g ([0-9])
<cfy> 4
<pocoyo> cfy: 没搞到
<cfy> 好像这个效果
<MaskRay> ruby  '3'.succ
<cfy> tusooa: C-c g?
<tusooa> C-c g \([0-9]+\) ???
<cfy> MaskRay: @_@.我要emacs lisp
<tusooa> C-c g runs the command replace-regexp, which is an interactive compiled Lisp function in `replace.el'.
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。
<tusooa> cfy: 要不就像ls-l那样，先匹配，再替换。
<cfy> tusooa: replace-regexp,我试试
<tusooa> cfy: 就是不知道用啥替换
<cfy> tusooa: :D
<tusooa>  :em06 
<cfy> tusooa: M-x replace-regexp RET \([0-9]+\) RET \,(1+ \1 ) RET
<cfy> tusooa: #emacs里的人说的。我就是要这个效果。哈哈
<tusooa> `\,'有这用法
<tusooa> ?
<cfy> tusooa: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/ReplaceRegexp
<[ub]> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Replace Regexp
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 能告诉我。vim里面可否输入一个单词。引进一段代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361732 能告诉我。vim里面可否输入一个单词。引进一段代码。 比如输入 phps 输入 <?PHP ?> 可以吗 ，有办法吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mailman — 2012-01-27 21:45 
<tusooa> replace-quote: Wrong type argument: number-or-marker-p, #("102" 0 3 (fontified t))
<MaskRay> 也是潜入代码，好强大
<cfy> MaskRay: 还有\&,估计模仿perl的？呵呵。
<pocoyo> cfy: 老外用就是顺手拈来呀。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 若是能熟练运用，确实可以和perl比
<fengya90> 刚打开浏览器进入百度首页，我用的电信宽带，出现了它的广告，电信是如何做到的
<cfy> MaskRay: tusooa: pocoyo: 我记得前几天我在炫耀perl的Evaluate the right side as an expression.时，vimer说vim的re也能做到。。。所以要是emacs不能做。。。就有点。。。哈哈
<cfy> fengya90: 看下html源代码？修改了html吧。改包了。估计
<tusooa> cfy: 吾关心为啥出number-or-marker-p
<fengya90> ：是那种浮动的广告，就是右下角一个框框升上来，html已经找不到，因为是刚才
<cfy> tusooa: 啊？
<tusooa> <tusooa> replace-quote: Wrong type argument: number-or-marker-p, #("102" 0 3
<tusooa>          (fontified t))
<cfy> pjb有人认识么？
<cfy> 我感觉这个nick很熟悉啊
<pocoyo> http://i.imgur.com/y7UfN.png 我类个神仙 刚才不知道按到哪个快捷键了 出现这个右下角的红点和绿框 gnome-shell cpu 使用 130%。 这是什么东西？
<tusooa> cjb
<cfy> tusooa: 我不用cjb
<pocoyo> cfy: 没有。他老在 #emacs 天天都在。
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。
<cfy> (replace-regexp "\\([0-9]+\\)" (quote (replace-eval-replacement replace-quote (+ 1 (string-to-number (match-string 1))))) nil (if (and transient-mark-mode mark-active) (region-beginning)) (if (and transient-mark-mode mark-active) (region-end)))
<cfy> pocoyo: tusooa: 原来我一直在用。。。query-replace-regexp(C-M-%).....一直不知道有这功能。。
<pocoyo> cfy: .... 你忒强大了。
<cfy> pocoyo: 额。。。。
<cfy> pocoyo: 话说，这个我从来不用到\1..
<pocoyo> cfy: sed 里倒是用过
<cfy> pocoyo: haha
<wujie> 大家好啊
<LeeBowen> 晚上好～
<tusooa> ls
<pepino> 有人在教育网内马？
<iPino>  /msg NickServ identify 19850331
<alvin_rxg> 密碼！密碼！密碼！
<qhm123> ubuntu上那个按下win键然后弹出个快速窗口，然后输入字母会自动检索应用，按回车快速打开的，那个软件叫什么了？找了半天，不记得名字了！！
<ysouyno> ubuntu里面自己创建和编辑PDF文件，大家都用什么软件，推荐一下
<MaskRay> 地址生日俱全&&
<qhm123> 有人知道吗？
<iPino> 求教在教育网内牛人，北工和大工的源现在还能不能用？
<happyaron> iPino: 北工？
<happyaron> iPino: 北交能用
<happyaron> 清华能用
<alvin_rxg> qhm123: 有這功能的軟件有很多。但， ubuntu 特定的是哪個程序就不清楚了
<iPino> happyaron: 北京理工大学
<iPino> bit.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京理工大学邮件登录 (@ bit.edu.cn)
<iPino> happyaron: bit.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> 郵件登陸？
<qhm123> 随便一个就行
<alvin_rxg> qhm123: gmrun 比較簡單的一個
<happyaron> iPino: 北理工没听说过有mirror。。。
<iPino> happyaron: 大工是大连理工大学
<happyaron> iPino: 大连我知道，那个也没听说
<iPino> happyaron: 之前查过确实有
<happyaron> iPino: bjtu 和 tuna.tsinghua 不错
<iPino> happyaron: 我是定期清理wiki上的源列表阿
<qhm123> 还有别的吗。。。
<happyaron> iPino: 哦，你是维护wiki的。。。
<iPino> happyaron: 你在教育网内能看下吗？
<happyaron> iPino: 看小窗
<Felixonmars> 折腾了半天 想让gnome-shell对urxvt用terminal的图标
<Felixonmars> 还是失败了...桑
<pocoyo> qhm123: 这不是 gnome shell 默认的吗？
<Felixonmars> 从gnome-shell的程序里启动rxvt-unicode可以正常显示高清图标(因为定义在desktop文件里了), 但是手动alt-f2启动urxvt依旧无图标. 如果在Xresources里定义urxvt图标, 就怎么都是低清图标...
<lolicon> zsh 的 PS1 里面怎么显示 $?
<pocoyo> Your application is at or near its free resource limits.You should enable billing to avoid service interruption.  这个 gae 出现这个提示怎么处理？
<qhm123> 免费的限额要用完了，让你付费
<Felixonmars> happyaron: 想请问下, 普通命令启动的可执行程序, gnome-shell是怎样读取它们图标的呢? 比如我在alt-f2里运行gnome-system-monitor, gnome-shell就可以正确显示高清图标...
<qhm123> 想起来了，是Do，http://do.davebsd.com/
<[ub]> qhm123 ⇪ t: GNOME + Do = Crazy Delicious
<qhm123> 。。。我刚说
<happyaron> Felixonmars: 没研究过，我还是gnome 2.32用户
<MaskRay> lolicon: setopt printexitvalue
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不是
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我是指 '$?' 
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我想显示 “$?: 10” 这样子
<Felixonmars> happyaron: 哦..谢了
<lolicon> MaskRay: 那个 $ 怎么转义出来？
<MaskRay> lolicon: 不会
<Felixonmars> 原来irc的用户名也是不分大小写的..
<MaskRay> lolicon: PS1=%(?..\$:%?)
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我想 ￥？
<lolicon> $?
<lolicon> 不只是 $
<MaskRay> %?
<lolicon> MaskRay: 搞定了……
<lolicon> MaskRay: \\\$?
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541634/
<tusooa> $(tlcr-check)
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay: pocoyo: http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/replace-regexp.gif
<tusooa> tlcr多好。简单。好看。还方便alias
<cfy> 炫耀贴 :D
<pocoyo> qhm123: 不是。访问过多。 可能需要设置黑名单。
<qhm123> ？
<pocoyo> cfy: 啥意儿 差点把 x 卡死了 
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 没啥，就是gif录像啊，C-M-%操作的录像。。。炫耀的。。
<pocoyo> cfy: eog 找开的时候 卡死了。几乎。
<cfy> pocoyo: opera打开的。无压力。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 用imagemagick看有点问题。
<tusooa> cfy: fx就直接提示下载了。。
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么看？
<cfy> tusooa: imagemagick
<tusooa> cfy: /usr/bin/display
<cfy> tusooa: 不清楚啊。byzanz录的。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个录相不错。 怎么做出来的？ 比 recordesktop 简单啊。
<lolicon> ..
<cfy> pocoyo: byzanz-record
<lolicon> MaskRay: 你在用 zsh 吗？
<tusooa> cfy: 刚开始是好的。过了一会儿，只有一部分有图像。然后就开始闪了。
<cfy> tusooa: 额，看来是有问题的。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 居然。fx可以打开本地图片。xdg-open.
<Felixonmars> 嗯 我一直用xdg-open
<tusooa> 那xdg-open都相当于调用fx了。
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你真好玩
<tusooa> iGoogle: ...
<tusooa>  :em06 
<iGoogle> cfy: 观看tikz成果不。
<cfy> iGoogle: tikz?是啥东西？
<iGoogle> 可以画流程图的嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。好啊
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/195851
<MaskRay> lolicon: 在用。root显示#，其他显示%怎么做
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个可不可以记录一下键盘按下的键的操作的屏显？
<MaskRay> 基本思路是 %(#/root/non-root)
<cfy> pocoyo: 不行啊。倒是可以非gif.支持别的输出格式
<MaskRay> %(#.#.%%)
<pocoyo> cfy: 感觉 gif 的生成的文件很小。 
<cfy> pocoyo: 试试这个 http://cfy.googlecode.com/files/query-replace-regexp.gif
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个兼容性应该好点
<lolicon> MaskRay: %#
<lolicon> MaskRay: 你 cd 去 /usr/share/doc 看看路径是什么
<MaskRay> Felixonmars: 有什么方便程序改mime
<cfy> pocoyo: 可以记录声音
 * MaskRay 思忖为什么不用 mailcap
<MaskRay> lolicon: /usr/share/doc/zsh-4.3.15 
<lolicon> MaskRay: 
<lolicon> >>> $ cd /usr/share/doc/zsh-4.3.15                                                              │····
<lolicon> [autumncat@ac-tp] [~doc/zsh-4.3.15]   
<lolicon> 那个 ~ 是怎么来的……
<MaskRay> 看gif也要mplayer..
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个 opera吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 啥录的？
<cfy> pocoyo: MaskRay: 是不是录得太大了？感觉不是很好兼容啊，用上不好的。 看的软件直接卡死。。。
<cfy> MaskRay:  media-gfx/byzanz
<MaskRay> cfy: 闭源，不用。。
<pocoyo> cfy: MaskRay firefox也一样看。
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> pocoyo: 没装firefox啊。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs 居然不能
<tusooa> cfy: 你不觉得你的prompt太长，影响打命令么
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我明白了…… hash -d 的问题……
<MaskRay> lolicon: 能否把 ~ 换掉，
<MaskRay> lolicon: ~ 难按
<tusooa> export DIR=/home/tusooa; cd $DIR
<cfy> tusooa: 有么？
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<cfy> tusooa: 哪里长了？
<tusooa> cfy: prompt
<cfy> tusooa: 不是只有一个$ 么？
<tusooa> cfy: 你那有三行。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。无所谓的
<tusooa> cfy: 吾都两行
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<cfy> tusooa: 额，貌似去掉那个head后，输出总是多个换行。。
<tusooa> cfy: 你说。那debian一行，有啥用。
<cfy> tusooa: MaskRay >>>----gentoo----->>>有啥用？ 炫？
<cfy> 开windows看flash?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我把 >>>---gentoo 那行换成空行了
<tusooa> PROMPT="${NOCOL}\$(tlcr-check) \$(date-now) ${_WHITE}${bg_CYAN}%m${NOCOL} \$_prompt_color$bg_MAGENTA\$_prompt_pwd$NOCOL \$(get_prompt_git)
<tusooa> ${_WHITE}${bg_GREEN}●$NOCOL "
<cfy> MaskRay: 我去掉了。换行也没有。感觉更加紧凑
<tusooa> cfy: 是啊。这样多好。
<cfy> tusooa: :D
<MaskRay> ocaml也不错
<tusooa> cfy: 提示信息貌似没啥必要的。除开为了首字规律好alias
<cfy> tusooa: 还有啥提示信息？
<tusooa> 用不同颜色区分就好。
<tusooa> cfy: [Login], at, in
<cfy> tusooa: 色弱伤不起。。。还是别颜色区分了。。。
<alvin_rxg> irssi 的窗口有沒有辦法 vertical split
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -av festival
<MaskRay> tusooa: 看提示复
<MaskRay> tusooa: 截图
<kratos> hello everyone
<kratos> .....
<kratos> i am a newfish
<alvin_rxg> kratos2012: 大半夜的……還不睡覺
<kratos2012> 亲娘啊，真有人来
<kratos2012> alvin_rxg:这样就算回复吗？
<alvin_rxg> yes
<kratos2012> alvin_rxg:thx :) 过年好，您是台湾人？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<alvin_rxg> :|
<kratos2012> :-)幸会幸会～
<zelsazgh> 我的urxvt使用pacman后经常显示不全是啥问题
<kratos2012> urxvt是什么？
<zelsazgh> 终端
<kratos2012> 比自带的终端好用吗？
<zelsazgh> 感觉速度快很多....
<kratos2012> 搜了搜看截图都超漂亮啊
<zelsazgh> 都是配置的
<\b> gebjgd: 今天见了一个特别美好的白人小猡猁
<\b> gebjgd: 若不是她三月就去台湾实习了，肯定要搞定她
<\b> knownbad: 为神马鎂鋁要跑到台湾去?
<knownbad> 夜市
<knownbad> 你没介绍她去上海？
<\b> knownbad: 她已经确定去台湾了，所以也没问联系方式...
<alvin_rxg> irssi 的窗口有沒有辦法 vertical split...
<gebjgd> \b: 没关系 你可以先让别人搞.之后你再上
<\b> gebjgd: 不要二手貨
<gebjgd> \b: 那你找不到了
<zelsazgh> 我是不是听到了一些不该听的话...
<\b> gebjgd: 呵呵，这么说你的是二手?
<kratos2012> 各位有没有知道招实习生的单位推荐给小弟
<gebjgd> \b: 我的是国内原厂出品的一手货
<knownbad> 傻瓜，不管成不成都得要电话。
<gebjgd> \b: 你要是想找白人 一手货很难
<knownbad> 回来后还可以联系。
<\b> ...
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他傻
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没得经验
<knownbad> 或是去前跟她聊些中国的是或普通话。
<knownbad> 借口一大堆。
<knownbad> 去前来个一夜情都行。
<zelsazgh> = =|||
<gebjgd> zelsazgh: urxvt没有问题的路过
<\b> 好吧。下次有机会
<zelsazgh> gebjgd: 已经解决了，字体问题
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你有处女情结？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没有.但是为什么不要处女
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他有处女情节
<knownbad> 那不是重点啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肠男爱处女
<zelsazgh> 这这这，这里是深夜电台吗？？？
<alvin_rxg> 男女平等，我是處男，有權要求對方是處女咯？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有
<alvin_rxg> :|
<knownbad> 其实，找个有经验的好些。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 非处配不上你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 慢慢练就有经验了
<knownbad> 要不向瞎子问路。
<knownbad> 两个都不懂。
<knownbad> 插了整晚的屁眼。
<knownbad> 然后又怪人家不是处女。。。结果是迷路了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你在讲述你自己的故事?
 * \b 围观故事
<gebjgd> 听周叔叔讲故事
<alvin_rxg> 都什麽年代了，還迷路，就不能看點片子學習一下麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 所以这一定是发生在周叔叔身上的故事
<alvin_rxg> 周叔叔是誰？
<\b> alvin_rxg: chou 薯薯
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad chou
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 其实是臭叔叔
<knownbad> 没。
<knownbad> 但一直 wonder 应该还是有人搞不清楚。
<\b> 今天打印了本300多页的书，居然装订了一上午
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在有了替代pipe menu的menu list
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还有obshutdown 也能给awesome用
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<alvin_rxg> 是說這個麽？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩 有现成的
<\b> scheisse， 换了新版本的 fcitx 还是不给力。
<\b> 等星期一考完试了 git clone 下来看看
<\b> 开饭！
<\b> 这么大一个冰箱，就为了放一盒肉，太不划算了
<MegaDownload> :|
<\b> gebjgd: 刚学到一词: bugger
<\b> debugger
<gebjgd> XD
<pocoyo> mugebjgd: 178.238.232.244 	178.238.232.234 我想把这两地址加入黑名单怎么按组表示？
<alvin_rxg> 按組表示？
<\b> pocoyo: mugebjgd 不用黑名单。他觉得黑名单太垃圾
<mugebjgd> pocoyo, /ignore?
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/17970/google-earth-62-mit-neuen-rendereralgorithmen-und-suchfunktionen.html
<[ub]> \b ⇪ t: Google Earth 6.2 mit neuen Rendereralgorithmen und Suchfunktionen - Pro-Linux
<alvin_rxg> 啊……都一直用 google maps 的
<\b> alvin_rxg: ……我好像见你装的 google earth
<\b> 反正我从没用过..
<alvin_rxg> 以前有，後來 debian 就沒裝了
<alvin_rxg> 畢竟幾乎很少用到
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你该赶紧出房子了，薇薇也开始出 3 月起的房子了
<alvin_rxg> 誰沒趕緊了？沒人要我又能如何
<\b> alvin_rxg: 过段时间寒假毕业的人多，找房的人少
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你描述的详细点
<\b> alvin_rxg: 多顶顶，就有人来找了
<alvin_rxg> 誰沒幹啊……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那再详细点
<alvin_rxg> 又不是寫萬言書
<\b> alvin_rxg: schwarz brette 上贴小广告..
<alvin_rxg> 誰不想了啊？那倆傻逼只要中國人
<\b> ...
<mugebjgd> 和我正好相反 只要德国人
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那就到 heidjerhof 往中國人信箱里扔小广告。 
<mugebjgd> 不要中国人
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他们新来的肯定想找学校近的房子
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只不过懒在那里，没找
<alvin_rxg> 說的簡單，誰不是幾個人幾個人一個小團體的啊
<\b> 貌似原先我不是。。。。
<\b> 自从合租了之后才有点小团体化
<\b> 貌似你也不是
<ofan> 独立个人团体撸过
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我就不是
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 向来一个人
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 喲，都有老婆了還一個人你
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我在德国3年都是一个人
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么都一个人搞定
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 从来不和中国人打交道
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一个人ooxx?
<mugebjgd> ofan, 恩.和小光一样 天天手淫
<ofan> lol
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不练行么
<mugebjgd> ofan, 你也得练
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没找洋妞？
<\b> mugebjgd: 你才在德国三年?
<mugebjgd> ofan, 差点 老婆不同意
<mugebjgd> \b, 我一个人在德国三年
<ofan> mugebjgd: 搜 sasha gray
<\b> 不排斥中国人的路过...
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不错.年轻人很有眼光
<\b> sasha black
<ofan> mugebjgd: 很火的
<mugebjgd> ofan, 其实你只要别在中国人的圈子待着 找洋妞很容易
<\b> mugebjgd: 整日说找洋妞的是你，找了个国妞的也是你 －－
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我是想认真发展的
<ofan> 不是打个炮就完了..
<\b> 断网
<ofan> 不过.. 如果有有也不错
<\b> 看书
<mugebjgd> ofan, 从同学里面找
<mugebjgd> ofan, 认识当地人
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩 昨天看到一个，感觉很不错
<mugebjgd> 肠男下去看书手淫了
<mugebjgd> ofan, 直接要电话
<ofan> mugebjgd: 怎么要
<mugebjgd> ofan, 直接过去 要
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...直接白眼
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不至于吧
<mugebjgd> ofan, 找点借口啊
<mugebjgd> ofan, 同学几点了 同学几岁了 同学几手了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ....
<mugebjgd> ofan, 同学几块啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不可行
<mugebjgd> ofan, 反正我接触的外国妞都很大方
<mugebjgd> ofan, 感觉很容易上手
<ofan> mugebjgd: 要到了？
<mugebjgd> ofan, 都说了 老婆不干
<ofan> mugebjgd: 擦
<ofan> mugebjgd: 泡妞还给你老婆说？
<mugebjgd> ofan, 那没办法 先认识老婆在前
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..可惜了
<mugebjgd> ofan, 说不好啊
<mugebjgd> ofan, 白人女孩也有好的. 也是要看缘分
<mugebjgd> ofan, 中国女孩也一样 区别可能就是感觉不同吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没试过 不知道呢
<mugebjgd> ofan, 交往几个试试看
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我害羞
<mugebjgd> ofan, 有毛害羞的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 脸皮薄
<mugebjgd> ofan, 那就自己在家手淫吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 太伤身了
<knownbad> 塗多些护手霜。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 还是你有经验
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 一定是个手淫高手
<knownbad> 这个好。  http://www.cetaphil.com/products/gentle-skin-cleanser/
<[ub]> knownbad,啥网址y Cetaphil® Gentle Daily Skin Cleaner | #1 Dermatologist Recommended
<knownbad> 水融性又不伤包皮。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 果然是手淫圣手
<knownbad> 搓干了再加点水就可以继续。
<knownbad> 不是，没德国香肠懂的多。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 德国香肠去看书手淫了
<knownbad> 那你哪位
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 去orlando的那位
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 别废话 开车过来请我吃饭
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在usa了？
<knownbad> 屁话，3千里路。
<mugebjgd> ofan, 没有 24号
<ofan> mugebjgd: 顺便过来请我吃饭吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 3000里路云和月
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..今天都27了
<knownbad> 你去找 ofan 还近些。
<mugebjgd> ofan, 下月
<mugebjgd> ofan, 你在哪儿?
<ofan> mugebjgd: ohio
<mugebjgd> knownbad, ofan spring break啊
<knownbad> 更何况下个月老婆来没空里你。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, ofan 能不来么
<ofan> mugebjgd: 到cleveland就行了
<knownbad> 带她去 vegas 再注册结婚一次。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你是到orlando?
<mugebjgd> ofan, 恩
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我想去
<mugebjgd> ofan, 来啊
<knownbad> 飓风加大水。
<mugebjgd> ofan, 一起睡
<ofan> 可惜木钱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不好吧  我会害羞的
<mugebjgd> ofan, 我有apartment
<knownbad> 肠男 orgy.
<mugebjgd> ofan, 没关系 我会很温柔的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 鸡票太贵
<mugebjgd> ofan, 打飞机过来
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...没那么大的推力
<mugebjgd> ofan, 相信自己没有问题的
<mugebjgd> ofan, 撸能补拙
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是吧 小光
<ofan> mugebjgd: 好
<ofan> 小光..
<mugebjgd> ofan, openbox_menu很给力 还有图标
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_, 二代
<ofan> mugebjgd: 截图
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 有事？
<mugebjgd> ofan, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/bildschirmfoto-27012012-204533.php 
<[ub]> mugebjgd,啥网址y Bildschirmfoto partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
 * mugebjgd 健身房去
<ofan> kde...
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不是 我上了很多k系的软件
<mugebjgd> ofan, 向来我什么都装, 所有的de wm都上了
<mugebjgd> ofan, asus x101h 250G 硬盘
<ofan> mugebjgd: 额 
<mugebjgd> ofan, 地方足够 为什么不装
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那样太乱
<mugebjgd> ofan, 不乱啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: ls -a ~/下一堆乱七八糟的kde/gnome的配置文件
<ofan> 看着烦
<mugebjgd> ofan, 无所谓. 
<mugebjgd> ofan, 我又不天天看它
<ofan> amazon上已经找不到x101
<ofan> 了
<mugebjgd> ofan, 对 出了一段时间就卖光了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 说明卖得不好
<mugebjgd> ofan, 德国还有
<mugebjgd> ofan, 还变的贵了
<mugebjgd> ofan, http://www.billiger.de/suche.html?searchstring=asus+x101h&search=1&stat=1&x=0&y=0
<[ub]> mugebjgd,啥网址y asus x101h bei billiger.de
<mugebjgd> ofan, 赚了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ..
 * mugebjgd 健身房
<gebjgd> ofan: 一会儿回来再搞
<gebjgd> XD
 * gebjgd afk
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/2150538
<[ub]> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Hello Titty
<\b> 太冷了，不想看书了..
<metbsd> 暴风影音能看在线电视了
<gebjgd> metbsd: 不是一直可以么
<gebjgd> 爽完了
<gebjgd> 刚才看到一个b罩杯的金发女孩
<ofan> b小了点
<gebjgd> ofan: 够用额
<gebjgd> of
<gebjgd> ofan: c容易下垂
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我翻译一句话
<snugglecat> 它们的名字分别叫什么
<snugglecat> 或者"他们分别叫什么名字"
<snugglecat> \b, 帮我翻译一下
<snugglecat> 很急
<\b> ?
<snugglecat> google 的翻译感觉不大好
<snugglecat> 它们分别叫什么名字
<\b> what are their names?
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<\b> 我乱说的..
<snugglecat> google 的翻译是 What's the name they
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 那你帮我翻译
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来啦
<snugglecat> 很急
<snugglecat> 很急
<snugglecat> 它们的名字分别叫什么
<\b> 大半夜有神马可急的..
<\b> 又不是憋尿
<snugglecat> 上夜尿
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
 * snugglecat 将knowbad拍醒
<snugglecat> 在修改 yahoo 的id
<snugglecat> 帮我翻译一下啦
<snugglecat> 就一句阿
<snugglecat> .....
<\b> 我都是先写成德语，再字面翻成英语
<\b> snugglecat: 我的 google 翻译结果是 what are the respective names
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 各自的名称是什么
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> 就用这个
<gebjgd> 今天用下老婆的win7 真是太慢了.......
<gebjgd> 2G 内存跑win7 她太蛋疼了
<gebjgd> 哦 对了 她没蛋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.klardigital.de/
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址y Informationen über Abschaltung des analogen Satellitensignals - klar digital
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是說，衛星型號也都要轉換成 digital 的了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你们用卫星上网？
<\b> gebjgd: 我不是上次就跟你说了..
<\b> 模拟电视四月就停了
<\b> 模拟的广播大概还能坚持几十几年
<\b> 现在的 dab 太不给力
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 据说不用
<gebjgd> \b: 到时候就换dvb-s
<cleamoon_> 大家认为像代码大全之类的书用得着买本放着随时看吗？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 不用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用什麽？
<cleamoon_> ofan, 所有那类的都不用？
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, <cleamoon_> 大家认为像代码大全之类的书用得着买本放着随时看吗？
<alvin_rxg> 個人經驗不足，無法評論
<ofan> cleamoon_: 不用
<cleamoon_> ofan, 为什么呢？
<ofan> 很多书我都是看一遍就扔
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 完全用不着
<ofan> 代码大全就属于这一类的
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 没有代码大全这种东西
<cleamoon_> ofan, 那有没有不扔的呢...？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 有，参考书
<ofan> 数学书
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 指的是这类的书...
<cleamoon_> ofan, 就是工具书吗？计算机方面没多少工具书呀...
<alvin_rxg> 代碼大全怎麽拿來參考啊？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 多了
<cleamoon_> ofan, 比如？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 什么tcp/ip,clrs,taocp...
<cleamoon_> ofan, taocp能当参考书？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 数学书
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实直接看 rfc就够了
<\b> taocp 用到啥再学啥吧
<ofan> cleamoon_: 当然可以做参考书
<cleamoon_> ofan, 数学书一般不都是《具体数学》那类的吗？
<cleamoon_> ofan, 那个做参考书太大了吧...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 也是数学书
<\b> 零零散散在其他课上学过其中几章的东西，但没 taocp 整本书那么一气呵成的感觉
<cleamoon_> ofan, 难道要买taocp... 感觉好多呀...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 买得起就买
<cleamoon_> ofan, 我说的是重量... 数学书一般都需要什么呢？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 看你兴趣了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 用的时候再买
<\b> cleamoon_: 用到时候找图书馆查一下就行了
<\b> cleamoon_: 这辈子没准备买 taocp
<cleamoon_> \b, 全市图书馆就一本第一版的taocp 2...
<cleamoon_> ofan, 那总得有所有人都用的吧...
<\b> cleamoon_: ...  不会吧。。。我们的图书馆教材处，taocp 占了整个书架..
<\b> cleamoon_: 大概几十套，没人借
<cleamoon_> \b, 学校图书馆里全都是特别专业的那些书...
<\b> cleamoon_: 一般入门的时候看的哪本书，之后就会去查哪本。。像随机数生成这些，我没读过taocp, 之后查资料，虽然知道taocp上有，但不会直接奔向 taocp..
<ofan> 不专业能叫图书馆么
<cleamoon_> \b, 那样不会慢吗？入门一般不都是clrs吗？
<gebjgd> taocp是什么
<cleamoon_> ofan, 那也不能只有专业书吧... 所以一般书都要买...
<\b> cleamoon_: 帯我入门的都是上课笔记，或者是老师自己写的书..
<ofan> cleamoon_: 你买来干嘛
<ofan> 当枕头吗？
<cleamoon_> \b, 好吗？
<\b> cleamoon_: 技术书一般都不买..网上随时能查到
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 没有pdf版?
<cleamoon_> ofan, 学校让买...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 没有pdf版?
<\b> cleamoon_: 至少应付考试之类的花了很多时间看笔记，对笔记的结构、内容都熟了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 没有pdf版?
<ofan> cleamoon_: 不买
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, pdf没有手拿版容易看
<ofan> cleamoon_: library.nu 下电子版的
<cleamoon_> ofan, ...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 买个电子书啊 
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 什么都有了 kindle dx 比书方便
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 还能查找
<ofan> cleamoon_: 富二代才买得起那么多书
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 快速翻页很麻烦...
<cleamoon_> ofan, 一共也没有500吧...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 麻烦?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 直接跳到那页就行了
<ofan> cleamoon_: 一本就200多刀
<cleamoon_> ofan, 从中国买呀...
<ofan> 购买个上网本了
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 果然是二代
<\b> cleamoon_: 像数值计算还是有必要留份笔记或者入门时的参考书，因为具体细节上记不清。或者比如弄本数据结构，红黑树之类的，我看一遍弄清楚了，过几天又忘了，还是有时要查书
<ofan> cleamoon_: 中文版太差
<ofan> cleamoon_: 最新版国内没有
<cleamoon_> 买原版呀
<\b> cleamoon_: 其它什么语言类的，什么应用技术类的，没什么必要买书
<\b> cleamoon_: 直接网上 google 什么都有
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 原版 你真有钱
<ofan> 这学期我一本书都没买
<cleamoon_> \b, clrs没有好一点的电子版吗...太不清楚了...
<ofan> 全用电子版，立马省了500刀
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 中国原版不很贵的
<ofan> cleamoon_: 我这有
<ofan> cleamoon_: 还带mit的视频的
<cleamoon_> ofan, ...
<cleamoon_> ofan, mit网站上的？
<ofan> 不过不是很清楚
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/18738930.html
<ofan> 对
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址y 《算法导论CLRS》英文版第三版.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<\b> cleamoon_: 电子版多的是。 借本纸质的来就行了。 即使电子版我也打印出来看..
<\b> cleamoon_: 今天刚打印了 300 多页
<cleamoon_> \b, 所以说省钱买打印机才是王道吗...
<ofan> 有时候我喜欢chm版的
<ofan> 比pdf的好
<\b> cleamoon_: 学校里的打印机，打印的便宜
<\b> cleamoon_: 而且不光是打印，印出来后还要装订
<cleamoon_> \b, 我们学校只允许打200页...虽然不要钱...
<\b> cleamoon_: 难不成家里再买两个裁纸机
<ofan> cleamoon_: 在淘宝上买吧
<gebjgd> 太沉 不喜欢打印出来
<\b> cleamoon_: 那每次打 200 页，或者付钱打，或者打印店
<cleamoon_> \b, 打印店五毛一张...
<ofan> 我室友打印了500页的托福教程..
<\b> cleamoon_: 80g 的纸便宜点
<fivesheep> ofan: 还托福?? 
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩 他读esl
<\b> cleamoon_: 我 100g 的纸，打印了100多页的论文，帯装订，也只要20多€
<\b> 单面的
<cleamoon_> \b, 我们似乎没有选择纸的权利...
<fivesheep> ofan: .. 这些人来美国干啥 送钱的么
<\b> cleamoon_: 打印店里肯定有选的
<\b> cleamoon_: 否则那打印店也太不正规了
<ofan> fivesheep: 他是英语基础差，北航毕业的，工作了好几年，出国的钱都是自己赚的
<gebjgd> 还是电子书好啊 准备买kindle dx
<cleamoon_> \b, 瑞典打印店就是图书馆，里面就一种纸
<\b> cleamoon_: 没有私人的打印店?
<fivesheep> ofan: 还以为是小孩. 不过他是怎么出来的? 
<\b> cleamoon_: 我不太相信
<ofan> fivesheep: 不过他说读esl的全是二代，每个人都有车
<cleamoon_> \b, 没有，至少我没见过...
<gebjgd> \b: 瑞典穷
<fivesheep> ofan: 这些人过来就得有读硕士的水准啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 辞职，diy
<fivesheep> ofan: 不是. 我说他用什么签证
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 30
<ofan> fivesheep: f1
<ofan> fivesheep: 工作了的不好签，被拒过两次
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 30多出国的多了
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, dx很贵呀
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我也29才出国
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我奇怪的是他出来读esl
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你是靠家里移民
<cleamoon_> 一个打印机才300...谁出去打印呀...
<fivesheep> 因为一般这个年龄的人都是直奔master的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: esl是什么?
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 比书便宜
<fivesheep> english as second language
<gebjgd> fivesheep: .......
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 应该吧...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 我出来都没读esl.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: ofan 北航能让他毕业?
<cleamoon_> 像代码大全这类书怎么打印呀...太大了...
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不是他的问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似没学位
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 毕业太久
<gebjgd> ofan: 那北航可以关门了 英语这水平还能大学毕业
<fivesheep> 忘了?
<gebjgd> ofan:  哦 我说呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 那可能
<ofan> gebjgd: 在ibm工作好几年
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 国内的英语差的多了
<\b> cleamoon_: 代码大全写的是什么?  没听说过
<fivesheep> \b: pm的
<\b> pm ?
<ofan> \b: 什么都没写
<fivesheep> project management
<\b> 哦
<cleamoon_> \b, 就是写代码的规范一类的
<ofan> 就教你怎么命名变量
<gebjgd> project management 哈哈哈
<ofan> 怎么打空格
<ofan> 怎么写注释文档之类
<gebjgd> 不会编程的人才去学的东西
<fivesheep> ofan: 那书还行. 你工作之后就能发现了
<ofan> fivesheep: 对于有经验的来说，意义不大
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 一些项目管理, 软件工程相关的知识
<fivesheep> ofan: freelancer经验不同的
<ofan> 看amazon的评论，有几个评价低的说的很中肯
<\b> 汗，常见的 fortran 、matlab 大码无一不是乱糟糟的，甚至一堆数不清的 IF。
<\b> 大概搞科学计算的人不大喜欢弄代码
<ofan> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/18738930.html  这个下不了。。
<gebjgd> \b: 代码整不整齐是习惯问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 能下啊
<\b> gebjgd: Fortran 77 想写工整也难...
<ofan> \b: 我室友说过一个清华毕业的phd到ibm后代码写的非常烂
<ofan> gebjgd: 900B/s
<gebjgd> ofan: 其实啊 代码写的烂不烂无所谓 关键是程序别有太多问题
<gebjgd> 代码烂点就是可读性差
<cleamoon_> 一北交的同学，老师给的例子都全角标点...考试的题都编译不过...学了一年C还以为源代码后缀是.cpp
<fivesheep> 程序有问题是正常
<ofan> gebjgd: 问题不少
<fivesheep> 代码烂是不能容忍
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 程序有问题 很可怕
<fivesheep> 谁能一次写个程序就能运行通过
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 代码烂更不能容忍
<fivesheep> 100行代码的
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 写多了的人没有问题
<fivesheep> 很难的.
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 100行都是printf()就行...
<fivesheep> 不出现bug是奇迹
<fivesheep> cleamoon_: 搞不好复制漏了个;
<ofan> cleamoon_: printf也很容易出bug
<[ub]>  06:00
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我就知道 那39的岁女程序员 她的程序出了错 写了issue给我 我花了3个小时找这个问题 结果发现是她的问题
<fivesheep> 如果没良好的写代码习惯. 别人看着痛苦, 自己改也痛苦
<cleamoon_> fivesheep, 用个好一点的editor就不会漏掉；了
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 她的代码我直接注释掉 重写
<ofan> gebjgd: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/18738930.html 下不了，再发一份吧
<cleamoon_> ofan, 需要100行printf的地方不会出现那些很2的应用的...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 有可能
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: %s, 结果是空指针
<ofan> cleamoon_: 是printf本身的问题
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 直接core dump
<cleamoon_> ...
<cleamoon_> 谁见过用100多行printf处理%s的呀...
<fivesheep> 别说无谓的东西
<fivesheep> 话题是 写代码 没什么人不出错
<fivesheep> 跟printf有鸡毛关系
<ofan> printf(abc,&t); abc如果有%n就可以写内存,就能注入代码
<\b> gebjgd: %s 对到 NULL 处，一般会预留个 error 之类的字符串
<fivesheep> 然后进一步阐述 良好代码风格的重要性
<cleamoon_> 不出错是不可能的，所以这也不是写烂代码的原因
<\b> gebjgd: 不会直接 core dump
<gebjgd> \b: int当作%s输出就会
<ofan> 出错算是比较好的结果，如果有安全问题，损失就惨了
<gebjgd> ofan: 出错太可怕了
<\b> gebjgd: 行，我知道你的意思。
<gebjgd> ofan: 我们这个行业
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接傻逼
<fivesheep> 所以要debug啊
<\b> 其实哪个行业出错都可怕
<gebjgd> 在干两年换工作
<cleamoon_> ofan, sony的网络经常出问题...我没看到多大损失呀...
<\b> 最可怕的是教肓行业出错..
<gebjgd> \b: 桌面应用还好
<gebjgd> \b: 银行 控制 经济 都比较危险
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 两年后不回伟大的强大的祖国去挖金矿去?
<\b> gebjgd: 关系到的都是钱呐。 比如 QQ 的数据库泄露.
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 不. 老婆上班了 我就跟着她后面找工作
<ofan> cleamoon_: 卧槽  少说几十亿
<knownbad> 贱猫走了？
<\b> 嗯
<cleamoon_> amazon前工程师说过安全性为零的也可以叫产品
<\b> knownbad: 他问完一句翻译就走了
<\b> knownbad: 没等你回答
<cleamoon_> ofan, 悬吧...都好几次了...
<knownbad> 随便个人都可以帮他通便。
<\b> lol
<ofan> cleamoon_: 好几次不代表损失小
<\b> 王米棒
<knownbad> 加奶油
<knownbad> 超级给力。
<\b> 然后烤一下
<knownbad> 不用，体内融化。
<\b> 太冷了对消化系统不好
<ofan> cleamoon_: 股价掉几个百分点，那些董事会就没了好几亿
<cleamoon_> ofan, 那为什么不一次改好...
<knownbad> 不行，烤了爆玉米花。
<cleamoon_> ofan, ...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 这叫business
<ofan> cleamoon_: 不可能等你把产品都搞得完美了再放出来
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 一般都是实验阶段就上了
<\b> cleamoon_: 一般能用个几年已经很不错了
<cleamoon_> 免费的也没几个完美了再发吧...
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 所以有debian 这样的发行版
<ofan> 室友说ms内部不用vss,ibm内部也不用db2  LOL
<\b> cleamoon_: 这些开源软件，都是实验 branch 的代码，并入stable, 再测试几天，就发布了
<\b> cleamoon_: 反正过个把月就又出来新版本了
<cleamoon_> \b, 所以也不一定怎么样呀... 有bug不会死人的... 只有bug就麻烦了...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 会的，发现bug，会让你加班到吐血
<cleamoon_> 有个栈的问题，都有base和top了，干什么还要加个stacksize呢？很浪费空间呀
<\b> cleamoon_: 让你能 O(1) 的得到大小
<\b> cleamoon_: 不在乎那一个变量
<cleamoon_> ofan, 加班还有额外的钱拿呢...
<ofan> cleamoon_: 国内加班很正常
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 未必
<cleamoon_> \b, 但肯定也可以不写stacksize吧？如果内存很近的话？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你有没装 cups-pdf?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我看看
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没
<\b> cleamoon_: 不是远近的问题。如果你用不到取大小的操作，不设也无所谓
<knownbad> 有个奇怪的问题。  ff + cups-pdf = segment fault。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 肿么了?
<gebjgd> knownbad: opera路过
<cleamoon_> 我们这里一律要加钱的~~2小时以内20%，2小时以后40%，过了7点60%，休假日额外20%~~
<knownbad> print to pdf 是就 crash.
<\b> cleamoon_: 一旦时不时的观察一下大小，与其 O(n) 遍历整个 stack, 我宁可 O(1) 取个变量值
<\b> cleamoon_: 尤其是循环里
<knownbad> 好吧我再看看
<cleamoon_> \b, 直接 (top-base)/sizeof(SElem)不行吗？
<\b> knownbad: cups-pdf 很次，不知为啥，生成的 pdf 特大，质量也差
<\b> cleamoon_: 1. 有时候 top 和 base 不能直接弄到地址。 2. 弄到了也要做次除法，PC 机上做除法还行， 但比如 DSP 上明鲜有点奢侈
<ofan> cleamoon_: ceil((top-base)/sizeof(SElem))
<cleamoon_> \b, DSP上内存也比较奢侈吧...
<cleamoon_> ofan, 就是那个意思...
<\b> cleamoon_: 如果你在循环里做除法，速度马上飞降
<cleamoon_> \b, 怎么会得不到地址呢？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 内存不值钱
<\b> cleamoon_: 内存无所谓
<gebjgd> XD
<\b> cleamoon_: 更何况只差一个变量的空间
<cleamoon_> 我们用的单片-4k内存，1MHz速度...
<\b> cleamoon_: 4k 内存也不差一个变量..
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 单片机现在还能用来干嘛?
<\b> cleamoon_: 不信你在那 1MHz 的处理器上，放个循环除法试试
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 简单的控制逻辑?
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 用来破解信用卡
<\b> 简单的控制倒是好用
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 破解信用卡?
<cleamoon_> \b, 做过了，20以内质数算我5分钟...
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 信用卡的芯片就是一种单片
<ofan> cleamoon_: 无解的
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 还真不知道信用卡里有芯片
<gebjgd> 里面还有单片机
<cleamoon_> ofan, 什么无解？
<ofan> cleamoon_: 破解信用卡
<cleamoon_> ofan, 其实我们一部分课程就是学那个... 而且老师做过了演示...
<ofan> ...还教这个
<cleamoon_> ofan, 在学校超市买了东西
<cleamoon_> ofan, 正事不教的...
<\b> 结果一看，只是读了信用卡上的条形码...
<gebjgd> \b: XD
<cleamoon_> \b, 信用卡上有条形码吗？
<\b> cleamoon_: 还二维的
<cleamoon_> 我们全班每人都买了一个卡... 还做了很多诡异的东西...
<cleamoon_> \b, 在哪里？
<\b> cleamoon_: 你新办一张，就有了。现在新的很多都有
<cleamoon_> \b, 我的就是新的...
<cleamoon_> \b, 要条形码干什么？
<\b> cleamoon_: 不知道
<cleamoon_> ...
<\b> cleamoon_: 又不是我印刷的，我怎知道
<ofan> cleamoon_: 小心进局子
<cleamoon_> 又迷茫了... 书上建栈里有一句 S.top=S.base, 然后找top时又有一句 if (S.top == S.base) return ERROR; 这什么玩意...
<ofan> 学校有一个在宿舍聚众喝酒，被抓了
<cleamoon_> \b, 你们家的信用卡都是印刷的？
<\b> cleamoon_: 你的信用卡是一张白板?
<cleamoon_> ofan, 要进也是老师先进... 我们校长聚众播放AV...
<cleamoon_> \b, 那也不叫印刷吧 ...
<\b> cleamoon_: 好吧，我写的通俗了点
<\b> cleamoon_: 不必咬文嚼字
<cleamoon_> 刚才那个栈的是怎么回事？刚Init完不能找top吗？
<\b> cleamoon_: 那叫什么?  不是 printing 吗?
<cleamoon_> \b, ...
<cleamoon_> \b, 我也不知道该叫什么...
<\b> .........................................
<\b> cleamoon_: 那个找 top 是 look 栈顶元素吧? 如果栈里没元素，就返回个出错。
<\b> cleamoon_: 查看栈的最顶端元素是个很常见的操作
<\b> cleamoon_: 所以 S.top 指的都是那个元素，而不是那个元素的下一位
<cleamoon_> \b, 哦...没注意...还以为是返回top地址...
<\b> ...
<\b> cleamoon_: 看仔细就行了
<cleamoon_> \b, 是
<knownbad> \b: 没办法，cpu-pdf 好用就好了。
<\b> knownbad: 打印什么?
<knownbad> 存档而已。
<\b> knownbad: 我一般都想办法弄成 ps 再用 ghostscript 转
<\b> knownbad: cups-pdf 能把我 3MB 的 pdf 打印成 20MB
<layerbase> 1111
<snugglecat> 我想问一下，不用虚拟机， 如何编译一个 win 程序
<\b> snugglecat: C?
<layerbase> tc?
<\b> snugglecat: linux 下有原生的 mingw32
<knownbad> 太麻烦了，也不是常用但 pdf 还是比较 portable。
<cleamoon_> 这里有人破解过MIfare Classic吗？
<snugglecat> c++/qt
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: mingw32也许可以..
<snugglecat> mingw32 可以编译 win 程序??
<\b> snugglecat: 嗯，至少 c++ 本身的库行，其它库可能要自己编译
<snugglecat> 我看看
<\b> snugglecat: 编译个 qt 又有的折腾啦 :)
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我看看
<snugglecat> mingw32 可以编译 win7 的么
<knownbad> mingw32 是比较可行。
<snugglecat> 还是是 winxp 的
<knownbad> win32
<knownbad> 不知道 win64 行不行。
<snugglecat> 依赖 windws 版本的么
<knownbad> 有个 dll layer 吧.
<\b> snugglecat: 没用过 win7 但应该没问题
<snugglecat> 开心果太好吃了， 一晚上都在偷吃， 儿子快没得吃了
<snugglecat> 忍不住
<\b> snugglecat: 98 到 2000 程序接口变化比较大，但 xp 到 win7 ， 从程序 api 来看，没太大的变化
<\b> ...
<\b> snugglecat: 小心上火
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 我第二次去看老婆带了6袋。
<knownbad> 30 lbs。
<snugglecat> 我去装装
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 6袋还是8袋？  忘了。
<snugglecat> 老婆生豆豆了
<\b> snugglecat: 你儿子叫豆豆?
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 这里袋里冲了氮气，比较新鲜。
<knownbad> 他儿子叫蛋蛋。
<snugglecat> 我说 knownbad 他老婆， 吃6袋 还不生豆豆啊
<knownbad> 她全家吃还送人。
<\b> 他老婆拿开心果喂松鼠了
<snugglecat> 开心果是不是 白果 阿
<snugglecat> 样子有点像
<\b> 不是吧?
<snugglecat> 样子有点像
<\b> 如果是，这个结论也太雷了
<knownbad> 吃了仁把壳给松鼠。
<snugglecat> 样子像阿
<\b> 我不久前才知道，原来咖哩就是桂皮之类的香料磨成粉..
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你现在才开始吃开心果?
<knownbad> 有个火山果更好吃。
<\b> 雷了一阵子
<\b> 之前我还以为有种植物叫咖哩的。。
<snugglecat> google 了， 不是
<snugglecat> 样子确实像
<cleamoon_> \b, 我刚刚才知道咖哩不是一个植物...
<snugglecat> 不敢再吃了， 儿子要骂了
<\b> snugglecat: 你就说猫偷吃了
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<knownbad> 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 1333 Laptop Memory $25 After $25 Rebate + Free shipping
<snugglecat> mingw 没有 64 位的么
<snugglecat> qt 的 win 版本， opensource 依赖 mingw 呢
<alvin_rxg> qui
<\b> snugglecat: 有次看到过，好像有的
<\b> snugglecat: 反正我自己内存小，老老实实用 32 位
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: wine 有 64 位的吗?
<snugglecat> 不知道阿
<\b> snugglecat: 那你编译了也不能 wine?
<snugglecat> 我只是想编译给那公司看的
<snugglecat> 用虚拟机编译太慢了
<\b> 没测試过就寄公司，太危险了
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 直接32位
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 别蛋疼 win上没有64的qt
<gebjgd> snugglecat: win
<snugglecat> 好的， 我去装个 mingw32 看看
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 64的qt需要自己编译
<snugglecat> 应该有的
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 我知道的时候没有2年前没有
<snugglecat> 确实需要编译呢
<\b> 只知道商业软件有。原来公司里 64 位windows 上跑的一堆解方程的程序，全是 qt 的界面
<snugglecat> 在 windows 下装 bin 的， 基本有些库没有的， 至少我知道 mysql 的支持没有， 装了 bin 版本还得下源码编译mysql 的支持
<gebjgd> knownbad: 今天去健身房了么
<snugglecat> 所以 win版本基本我都是编译的
<\b> win 的 wxwidget 居然不帯 bin，连32 位的也没有, 每次都要编译整个上午
<gebjgd> \b: 换gui lib吧
<\b> gebjgd: perl 里就这个方便的
<gebjgd> \b: 推荐你fox
<\b> gebjgd: gtk 虽然是我喜欢的 C ， 但写起来很 sucks
<gebjgd> \b: c++
<knownbad> 可能晚点去。
<knownbad> 或是去跟二奶晚餐。
<\b> gebjgd: 还是 c# 好，mono 上也有简单的 gui 库支持了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你能陪2奶都不来orlando看我
<\b> 内涵
<knownbad> 那你隆乳去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我屁股大
<gebjgd> knownbad: 行么?
<knownbad> ./me 流口水
<knownbad> 咦？
<knownbad> 哦，多了个.
<snugglecat> mingw32 有 64 版本阿
<snugglecat> 不知道编译是多少位的
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 直接32位多好
<snugglecat> 不知道编译出来的是 32 的还是 64 的
<snugglecat> x86_64	Community	mingw32-gcc	4.6.2-1	A C and C++ cross-compilers for building Windows executables on Linux
<snugglecat> 和 mingw32-gcc 的 32/64 没关系把， 编译出来的还是 32 的么
<\b> 貌似被你说对了..
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你太纠结于qt了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 换lib吧
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> c++ 不用 qt 多不划算
<snugglecat> 费事学其他的了
<snugglecat> 就 qt 的
<gebjgd> \b: fox
<\b> gebjgd: 不通用， 没其它语言的 binding
<\b> 虽然 qt 也没有...
<gebjgd> \b: 不用其他语言
<snugglecat> qt 有阿
<snugglecat> py
<snugglecat> ruby
<gebjgd> \b: fox快啊
<\b> gebjgd: 写 gui 一般只用两种语言: c# 和 perl..
<snugglecat> perl
<gebjgd> \b: 那是你
<\b> python 懒的学，否则 python 的 binding 不少
<\b> gebjgd: C# 写 gui 极其省时间
<\b> gebjgd: 而且还能玩两下函数编程
<\b> snugglecat: perl 的 qt binding 早就死了
<\b> snugglecat: ruby 的 binding 不晓得怎样，没见过
<snugglecat> o 那我不知道
<\b> snugglecat: 见的最多的，除了 python 只有 c++ 
<snugglecat> java 也有
<gebjgd> \b: FXPy
<gebjgd> FXRuby
<gebjgd> EiffelFox
<\b> snugglecat: java 本身的库就多，大概轮不到 qt 了..
<gebjgd> fox的
<\b> lol eiffel ，有人用吗
<snugglecat> 我记得有 java 的bind 的， 我再去找找
<gebjgd> \b: linux有人用么 就知道抬杠
<gebjgd> \b: 存在就是合理的.当然有人用
<\b> gebjgd: 对，与 gebjgd 抬扛其乐无穷
<gebjgd> \b: 杠男
 * gebjgd 睡觉去
 * \b 上床看两小时的小说去
<snugglecat> 忘了在哪看了
<snugglecat_> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-28
 * LOL_ 今天还是没太阳
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 使用图形处理软件GIMP处理图片，总要使用字体吧？字体怎么弄？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361743 Linux下面字体非常匮乏，如果使用开源的产品，到底有多少开源的字体可以供设计使用，以提高效率？ 另外，字体文件怎么安装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2012-01-28 8:52 
<fzfh> w
<fvw> hello all
<LeeBowen> hi
<[ub]> LeeBowen, 好  ㍢ 
<tusooa> [ub]: 
<LeeBowen> 有木人遇到这种情况，FIREFOX启动之后所有插件、语言、都显示为禁用，删除不了又卸载不了。然后下载东西的时候下载框是空白一片的。
<[ub]> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍢ 
<LeeBowen> 试过删除重装也是一样的情况。 
<tusooa> LeeBowen: 启用，行不。
<tusooa> F-i-r-e-f-o-x，只有首字母大写(不是FireFox, Foxfire之类的任何不同于 Firefox的东西)，缩写是"Fx"或者"fx"，不是"ff"或者"Ff"或者"FF" 
<maucat> 都回家过年了
<maucat> 新春快乐
<LeeBowen> 启用也不行
<LeeBowen> 怎么弄都没反应.
<LeeBowen> 但看网页却是正常的。
<ofan> ff
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> 发现web qq 竟然支持语音识别输入啊-英文的
<tusooa> <tusooa> F-i-r-e-f-o-x，只有首字母大写(不是FireFox, Foxfire之类的任何不同于
<tusooa>          Firefox的东西)，缩写是"Fx"或者"fx"，不是"ff"或者"Ff"或者"FF"
<ofan> ffffff
<tusooa> fx
<jiero> FX。
<jiero> 前后啊。
<jiero> 第一个和最后一个。。。
<wly_> ubuntu 11.10 是长期版本吗
<tusooa> "在各国家、地区之中，南极洲、德国和波兰为Firefox占有率最高的国家，各占77.2%[9]、57.17%[10] 和51.68%[11] 的使用率。"
<jiero> tusooa: 然后 Opera 曾经在南极洲有 100%的占用率呢
<tusooa> ...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04 屏幕右下角显示amd unsupported hardware水印 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361748 RT 要怎么解决这个问题阿 好难看阿 一个水印在那 统计信息: 发表于 由 mr·L — 2012-01-28 11:42 
<ubuntu606> 没有一个认识的
<jiero> 606 还有人用？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 过期了啊
<user8888> http://www.xys.org/
<[ub]> user8888,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<ubuntu606> 这是forum.ubuntu.org.cn的irc吗
<jiero> 兔叟 你在做什么工作
<user8888> 这个网站怎么打不开了？
<jiero> 就是打不开了吧
<user8888> jiero: 咋回事？
<user8888> jiero: 我用ssh也打不开
<user8888> jiero: 已经关闭了吗？
<jiero> user8888: 不知道
<soiamso> user8888: 有500返回吧
<user8888> soiamso: 啥意思？网站本身问题？
<soiamso> user8888: 啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<user8888> soiamso: 是说内部错误的意思吧？
<user8888> 最近韩寒和方舟子大战啥结果了？
<user8888> dibobo
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助啊！悲剧了，如何还原 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361750 64位的ubuntu11.10 为了装skype安装libqtgui4:i386的时候我安装依赖关系去装它需要的 具体是什么忘了，然后用新立德装那个东西的时候提示要删除大概1G的东西，我以为没什么事就点确认了。。。后来就悲剧了，图形界面都进不去了。字体 …
<knownbad> @@~
<zerta_D> hey
<snugglecat> mingw32 如何用阿
<snugglecat> 谁知道 mingw32 如何用阿
<void1> 该怎么用就怎么用
<void1> 和linux下又没区别
<snugglecat> 用啥命令阿
<snugglecat> 我是在 linux 下安装的 mingw32 阿
<void1> gcc-mingw32吧，补完一下不就知道了
<snugglecat> 没阿
<void1> 那要么就是根本没装
<snugglecat> 装了啊
<void1> 要么用包管理器看看到底装了点什么文件
<snugglecat> 不懂怎么看阿， 我在 archlinux
<snugglecat> knownbad: 我怎么看 安装包含啥文件阿
<knownbad> -Si
<snugglecat> 写
<knownbad> 错了
<snugglecat> 是啥
<snugglecat> knownbad: 知道 mingw32 么， 我找不到用啥命令编译阿
<knownbad> 是泄了
<snugglecat> 啥
<knownbad> 装了后用 -Ql
<snugglecat> knownbad: 倒是看到了
<snugglecat> 但是没有编译命令阿
<knownbad> 编什么？
<snugglecat> 谢了
<snugglecat> 找到了
<snugglecat> 太恶心了
<snugglecat> i486-mingw32-g++
<snugglecat> 这个
<snugglecat> 干嘛还要个 i486？？
<snugglecat> 编寡妇
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求助系统升级提示usr空间不足问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361752 今天提示升级了，然后就提示usr剩余200M不到的空间。 我用disk usage analyzer看了下，我总共给ubuntu40个G空间，usr只有3.6G，然后usr下我看了下，share占了1.9G。 问下，share里边的东西可以删么？ 既然是共享文件夹，应该没有什么重要系统文 …
<knownbad> mingw32-gcc 不是可以编译 windows 吗？
<snugglecat> 是 i486-mingw32-g++ 这个命令， 我也想不明白干嘛前边还得有个 i486
<knownbad> 你改名就好了
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 编译运行不了，提示缺少 dll
<snugglecat> 我装 mingw32 不是应该就有的么
<snugglecat> err:module:import_dll Library libstdc++-6.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\snugglecat\\develop\\test\\test.exe") not found
<snugglecat> 睡觉去
<knownbad> 我也去睡
<andyhuzhill> 我自己编译了一个arm开发板的内核 下载到开发板之后 为什么 在串口 看到的都是乱码 除了前面bootloader的load kernel是正常的
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: ty 没有设置好？
<andyhuzhill> ty 怎么设置？
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 波特率 ？
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 还有你的pst 是什么机器上的？
<andyhuzhill> soiamso： 是主机的波特率还是开发板的波特率？ 主机的应该没问题吧  之前 烧写其他的内核可以看到
<fvw> soiamso: 波特率
<fvw> 主机
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么样才能alt+tab只显示当前工作区的窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361753 现在所有的窗口都能看见，实在太乱了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-01-28 13:31 
<andyhuzhill>                                                      
<andyhuzhill> �Load Kernel...                                      
<andyhuzhill> ��K��h�*hĀ�������L攞�߬C�!�[������ﮏ�����z)��ʌ�         
<andyhuzhill>                                             _���������Cg���K݂������������α�{���֥
<andyhuzhill> 显示就是这样的
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 你的主机是什么系统？
<andyhuzhill> Xubuntu 11.10
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: 调整pst配合 开发版。
<andyhuzhill> PST是什么意思？
<metbsd> pacific time
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 小小输入法那个“并击使能”是个什么东东？还有怎样删除多余码表？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361755 小小输入法_001.jpeg 如图 那是什么功能 还有多余的码表要怎么删除啊 我只留个五笔和拼音就可以了 统计信息: 发表于 由 到处看看 — 2012-01-28 13:49 
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 上过 http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/ 么
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Theoretical Computer Science - Stack Exchange
<MeaCulpa> .
<[ub]> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • san12今年发布，有期待吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361757 记得几年前光荣说过不再发布三国系列游戏，san11将是绝版，但现在光荣食言而肥，san12将定于今年发行。 有喜欢三国志游戏的么？听说san12将抛弃水墨地图，有点遗憾哪，11的3D水墨是大爱啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 moximoxi — 2012-01-28 14 …
<noctuorare> KDE Telepathy界面做得還真精致。
<zf> 沒感覺
<noctuorare> 就是聊天室不讓Tab補全其它人名字有點不方便，不過才開始的項目，不錯了。
<zf> 聊天室裏的主題不能換，很糾結
<zf> 希望以後能改善
<noctuorare> 不急，一步步來。
<zf> 現在還不支持視頻
<zf> 表情也木有
<noctuorare> 這個項目時間不長，還有時間。
<zf> 恩
<soiamso> andyhuzhill: psudo terminal
<wly> 什么。聊天室
<noctuorare> wly: 我們說KDE Telepathy在。
<zf> 如果能做到Adium的水准就好了
<noctuorare> zf: 那你要看Adium做了多少年了……
<csslayer> kopete不知何时支持语音了……我很惊讶……
<csslayer> gtalk的
<zf> 皮筋也做了很多年還是不如Adium
<lolicon> MaskRay: 
<wly> noctuorare: 我不知道
<andyhuzhill> soiamso 我的终端是以管理员身份运行的 现在我在重新编译 再看看
<lolicon> MaskRay: bindkey '^Xs'  同 bindkey '^XS
<lolicon> MaskRay: bindkey '^Xs'  同 bindkey '^XS' 有什么不同……
<soiamso> andyhuzhill:  要不就是波特率，要不就是 编码问题
<fvw> soiamso: 赞同 99% 波特率问题
<noctuorare> csslayer: 你這是在刺激我嗎？我才emerge -C kopete的說……
<csslayer> noctuorare: 这又啥刺激的，不是好事嘛？
<wly> 我晕 不知道你们说什么
<csslayer> 欢迎来  #kde-cn 哇
<fvw> 不用kde
<noctuorare> wly: 那就不用知道。知道越多死得越快。
<fvw> gnome-shell 够用
<wly> kde 我喜欢。
<namoamitabuddha> bindkey -v
<zf> 我喜歡bespin不是這個我才不用kde
<noctuorare> 自從Gnome 3各組件在我這被PaX砍得死去活來，加上Gnome-shell 3.2.1在我這從沒有啟動好過之後我就再不考慮Gnome了。
 * csslayer 广告 欢迎关注 www.ikde.org
<namoamitabuddha> 我跑 xfce
<fvw> noctuorare:gnome-shell 暂时是我用过 比较适合工作的 环境
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: 继续尝试
<zf> 可能我裝的程序太多了，打開gnome的應用程序啟動器找程序總是會卡上好幾秒，所以換kde
<fvw> namoamitabuddha: xfce fvwm 一类的wm 支持太少 迟早没落
<soiamso> zf: 机器问题
<noctuorare> fvw: 這是ee？
<zf> soiamso  ：。。。。。。
<fvw> noctuorare: 不是
<soiamso> zf: glib 不会比 qt 慢多少
<fvw> kde 太慢了
<MaskRay> alick: 涛哥
<namoamitabuddha> fvw: xfce是 wm 啊……
<alick> MaskRay: ???
<fvw> gnome-shell 可以用 js 编写扩展 这很好 web时代
<csslayer> namoamitabuddha: xfce 是 de……
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<csslayer> fvw: 老兄，用过嘛，没用过不要下评论
<soiamso> fvw: python再一次被放到了一边
<namoamitabuddha> csslayer: 他说是 wm 的，我最后一个标点符号用错了。
<soiamso> 其实js 这个语言缺太多了
<fvw> csslayer: 你说是xfce?
<csslayer> fvw: kde
<fvw> csslayer: 安过 用过1小时
<fvw> soiamso: web 是趋势 chrome web os
<csslayer> fvw: 第二个flash
<soiamso> fvw: web 又是什么呢，html5
<fvw> soiamso: js 就是被google搞活的
<fvw> soiamso: js css html 其实挺好的 
<MeaCulpa> web shit
<fzfh> up
<metbsd> 现在的电脑都是四核的，哪里还有慢的软件
<fvw> csslayer: 比flash稍好
<csslayer> fvw: 不会好到哪去的
<fvw> 反正现在是这样
<fvw> soiamso: web2.0 究竟是什么 鬼知道
<MeaCulpa> web 2.0 吼了那么多南乐
<MeaCulpa> s/南乐/年了
<fvw> soiamso: 反正现在身边的网站 都是
<MeaCulpa> KDE再慢也比js快
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 是
<fvw> MeaCulpa: 扩展而已 
<soiamso> fvw: app 的界限模糊到，你不知道是internet的还是本地的
<MeaCulpa> KDE编译都比chrome快
<MeaCulpa> web只不过标准被统一而已
<MeaCulpa> 要说效率绝对比桌面慢得多
<fvw> soiamso: 呵呵
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: kde 也用 script扩展
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 我知道
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 现在一个浏览器都要比Qt大了...
<fvw> 我只是向大队靠拢 
<fvw> MeaCulpa: chrome 运行的还可以 放在源码我不看
<MeaCulpa> 桌面唯一的问题只是没有垮平台达成统一
<fvw> xfce vs kde vs gnome, firefox vs chrome, vim vs emacs 怎么经常开战
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 我要站xfce+kde+gnome vs chrome
<MeaCulpa> fvw: web vs desktop
<zerta_D> 用opera的淡定路过
<fvw> 现在 界限已经不明显
<MeaCulpa> fvw: 恩，桌面很难有统一标准，所以只好借用web 的了
<fvw> gnome-shell 有平板 应用的 意图
 * MeaCulpa 一如既往的默认block js
<wly> opera 好用吗
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 也就是吧 windows 革命掉而已
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: :P 那是不可能的
<zerta_D> opera我用的很爽的。
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 很快了，nx web  就是吧 windows 革掉
<MeaCulpa> 现在啥都web化，连上海机动车拍牌系统都被人DDoS, 这是进步还是退步...弄个桌面app发http请求
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没见过，真正的web os早就有了
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不是web os 而是 html5
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: webgl这些
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 哦，没啥，不过是绕过OS跑硬件库而已
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 没什么特别的
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 特点就是不依赖某一个os
<fvw2> http://ompldr.org/vY2h2dg/%E5%B7%A5%E4%BD%9C%E5%8C%BA%201_031.png
<MeaCulpa> 话说，真正的web os, 应该是这样吧: eyeos.org
<fvw2> gnome-shell 的屏幕键盘 很有 平板的范
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 无 os 时代，有的只是 vm
<csslayer> fvw2: maliit 更靠谱
<fvw2> meego 似乎前景不明
<wly> fvw2: 你用的是什么系统。
<fvw2> wly: Debian
<zerta_D> meego被整合到Tizen中了。
<fvw2> zerta_D: nokia 似乎和win8搞上了
<wly> fvw2: 顶端的图标 是打开的窗口吗
<zerta_D> fvw2: 对win8无感。不过，nokia肯定会出win8平板的。
<wly> 还是快捷方式
<fvw2> wly: 是快捷方式
<fvw2> zerta_D: 翻身机会 
<metbsd> nokia过了今年就完蛋了
<wly> fvw2: g3吗。怎么做到的。
<fvw2> metbsd: 就此一战
<wly> fvw2: 我也需要这个快捷方式
<metbsd> 诺基亚像个反应迟钝的老人
<fvw2> wly: 有个扩展包 主页上有 gnome2方式
<fvw2> wly: google下
<imtxc> 大家新年好
<wly> fvw2: 谢谢。包名字知道吗
<fvw2> wly: panel favorites .... 几个一套
<csslayer> zerta_D: 讨厌tizen，比较喜欢mer
<zerta_D> tizen很可能会悲剧。个人觉得
<fvw2> wly: http://wowubuntu.com/gnome-shell-extensions-brings-gnome2.html
<[ub]> fvw2 ⇪ t: 新的Gnome Shell扩展带来一种类似于Gnome2的用户体验 [软件] | Wow!Ubuntu
<fvw2> wly: exten 主页 可以安 firefox上
<imtxc> 请问emacs 有 THE NERD Commenter 这样的插件不。。
<fvw2> metbsd: 大了 动的慢
<fvw2> imtxc: 默认 c-c c-c
<fvw2> imtxc: comment-or-uncomment-region
<metbsd> 估计诺基亚是老化了
<fvw2> imtxc: c-h w下
<imtxc> fvw2: 谢谢
<metbsd> 到时三星摩托和HTC出几部大屏幕双核安卓4.0的手机，就基本没人记得诺基亚
<leoxx> android... 用了索爱lt18i不到一个月就对这个系统失望了
<fvw2> imtxc: vim to emacs
<imtxc> fvw2: 恩。。
<zerta_D> leoxx: 那你现在用什么系统手机？
<leoxx> 现在用webos 和爱疯...
<metbsd> 爱疯比安卓好在哪里了
<leoxx> 很主观的啦 本人对卡顿零容忍...
<soiamso> leoxx: 没有什么失望的，只是你选了个垃圾品牌的手机。估计iphone你也不买什么软件
<fvw2> metbsd: 背水一战
<leoxx> 哈哈 你猜错了 买了1000多个app了...
<leoxx> 索爱是垃圾了点...
<metbsd> 不是说可以越狱吗
<fvw2> ... 高额利润
<metbsd> 三星9100不错
<soiamso> leoxx: 你真有钱花了1000多美元了。。
<soiamso> metbsd: 估计你看看国产的华为再评论三星的不错。
<leoxx> 有时候有特价呀
<metbsd> 华为哪块
<leoxx> ea去年年底很多特价 也不会很贵
<leoxx> 原价买就贵了去了
<fvw2> ，每卖出一台iPhone，苹果公司可获得其中利润的58.5%；利润第二高的是原物料供应国，占21.9%；而中国大陆作为iPhone主要组装地，仅能获得1.8%的利润。 ? 真亦假?
<zf> 台灣能占多少
<fvw2> http://tech.qq.com/a/20111119/000172.htm
<[ub]> fvw2,啥网址y iPhone利润大曝光 “苹”什么拿大头_科技_腾讯网
<fvw2> 自己看
<fvw2> imtxc: 感觉如何 有什么好东西
<imtxc> fvw2: 刚开始，还没啥感觉。
<imtxc> fvw2: 发现貌似不是很适合我   因为还是想着把它弄成跟vim一样的。。。 那还不如不用//
<fvw2> imtxc: 是要把他弄成vim
<imtxc> fvw2: 是啊  
<fvw2> imtxc: 我就是
<imtxc> fvw2: ？ 你也把emacs 弄成vim一样？
<fvw2> imtxc: 恩
<imtxc> fvw2: 厄、、
<fvw2> 第十卷 魔界之战 第两千零九章 凡人修仙传 有人看不?
<imtxc> fvw2: 所以我打算找个别人的配置。。
<thanatoid^2> 问个问题
<zerta_D> 问吧
<fvw2> 说
<thanatoid^2> 我用的是UBUNTU10.10lst 在软家中心下了个texmaker
<thanatoid^2> 怎么输出中文阿
<thanatoid^2> 我在那下了一个中文包。。
<gebjgd> thanatoid^2: kile
<fvw2> 没用过 建议vim/emacs
<thanatoid^2> gnome
<user8888> BB手机不知道怎么样
<[ub]> 新 华中校区 • 湖北大学知行学院 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361761 统计信息: 发表于 由 墨颜青衫 — 2012-01-28 15:19 
<thanatoid^2> kile可以使么
<fvw2> thanatoid^2: google下 texmaker 中文 讨论的挺多慢慢看看
<thanatoid^2> 下了texlive—doc-zh这个包
<fvw2> thanatoid^2: kde的.. kile
<gebjgd> thanatoid^2: texmaker就是个gui
<gebjgd> thanatoid^2: 它没有xelatex的选项.上kile
<namoamitabuddha> emacs 弄的 vim 一样 ……
<namoamitabuddha> 那还用啥 emacs
<lolicon> ……
<gebjgd> amd catalyst又升级了 amd最近的动作好快
<csslayer> gebjgd: amd 一月一次，没什么特别的
<gebjgd> csslayer: 哦. 以前不关注闭源.现在不得不关注
<wly> ep 里面如何看主题呀
<wly> \/topic 不起作用
<soiamso> gebjgd: 估计 amd 也快了
<gebjgd> soiamso: 快什么
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<gebjgd> ofan: 泡到金发妞了么?
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 深夜 睡不着
<cfy> 夜深。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: 手淫 撸管
<tusooa> *** cfy (~cfy@unaffiliated/chenfengyuan) has quit: Quit: ERC Version 5.3 (IRC
<tusooa>     client for Emacs)  [16:14]
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么了？
<tusooa> 没啥
<cfy> tusooa: 点点
<weakiwi> ??????
<gebjgd> 大屏幕用kde似乎好像还舒服点
<lolicon> 我记得linux下有个命令运行一次就输出一条谚语什么的，叫什么忘记了
<cfy> lolicon: fortune
<cfy> games-misc/fortune-mod
 * weakiwi 惊奇
<gebjgd> weakiwi: 惊奇什么?
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 写了一个练习打字的程序，给有需要的朋友 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361767 用tar -xzvf yjftt.tar.gz解压后，看readme安装就行 好像忘了写删除，root用户下键入： $make delete 就可以了 统计信息: 发表于 由 雪风FFR31D系 — 2012-01-28 16:42 
<weakiwi> 没什么，我linux小白，只是找不到utf—8编码的其他irc服务器了。
<gebjgd> http://www.6park.com/news/messages/59361.html
<[ub]> gebjgd,啥网址y 伦敦善待动物组织美女街头半裸抵制肉制品(组图) -6park.com
<weakiwi> 看不到图
<fvw> 老图
<weakiwi> 恩。mirc和xchat支持图片么？你们都用什么客户端？
<fvw> weakiwi: 不支持
<fvw> weakiwi: erc
<windwhinny> 似乎irc都不支持图片吧
<weakiwi> 原来都没有听过。。。我在电脑上用mirc的mod云兄，还行，听说有人做出了mirc支持显示图片的版本
<windwhinny> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/ 可以把图片上传到这个网站上。能力强的话，可以自己做一个脚本自动上传上去
<tusooa> 为啥那么多人喜欢用.com.cn
<tusooa> windwhinny: 看paste-img.perl
<gebjgd> windwhinny: xfce4-shooter
<fvw> windwhinny: 好久没用 上传图片脚本了 用shutter
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 早都实现了好久的应用了
<weakiwi> re windy 好像有些支持图片的，有些发送信息发送的是一个图片网址，显示的就是图片，linuxfire有个机器人可以把人们发送的网址标题读出来。
<windwhinny> 嗯。。好吧。。我什么都没说。。。
<weakiwi> 。。。
<fvw> 统一管理 包括上传
<fvw> weakiwi: en
<imtxc> 、、、
<windwhinny> 哎呀，有时候就感觉吧，用手机看论坛太痛苦了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 下周會越來越冷
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比帝都差远了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 毫无压力
<fvw> 最讨厌冬天
<weakiwi> 这里可以水吗？看网上说linux聊天室水了就会被踢。。。
<cfy> 显然不可以啊
<lolicon> weakiwi: 不要 flood ……
<Kandu> cfy: 剛連續吃了兩桌酒..
<lolicon> weakiwi: 短时间刷屏
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。
<cfy> Kandu: 我也刚回来
<weakiwi> 刷屏自然不会，之前去其他服务器，刷屏算是底线了。
<fvw> weakiwi: 水吧
<weakiwi> 那就好。
<weakiwi> 这种对xxx说的命令是用/notice吗？
<fvw> weakiwi: this
<weakiwi> 恩
<fvw> xxx:
<weakiwi> 只知道开小窗是query
<weakiwi> 恩
<weakiwi> 就是这种
<fvw> weakiwi: /msg
<weakiwi> 不是开小窗的，就是直接在房间内发信息的。
<fvw> 那就 xxx: xxx,
<fvw> ok
<weakiwi> 好久没玩irc，忘记的命令太多了。
<weakiwi> 。。。。。我以为有特别的命令。
<weakiwi> 就好像/me这样
<fvw> 从来不记命令
 * weakiwi 惊奇
<weakiwi> linux不是很多命令要用到的么？
<windwhinny> 其实。。。我会的命令十只手指头就能数出来
<weakiwi> 而且感觉命令比图形爽，特别是在不支持触屏的手机上
<alvin_rxg> weakiwi: 多用 tab 補全。 比如敲 wea 然後 tab 就得到你的名號了
<nyfair> 今天在opensuse的在线编译系统上搭了个x264压片服务，我在想会不会收到警告邮件
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 別公開，問題應該不大
<weakiwi> ：alvin  有些软件没有命令自动补全。。。
<fvw> weakiwi: gui cli 哪个方便用哪个 
<weakiwi> 就好像我现在用的这个手机客户端
<fvw> use complete
<alvin_rxg> 手機另說。手機本身不是為了上網的，手機是為了打電話的~
<weakiwi> palm 的upirc倒是有命令自动补全，快捷命令什么的都很方便。
<windwhinny> 手机现在已经不是“手机”了，而是移动互联网终端
<weakiwi> alvin。。。随身。。。用电脑那么大个屏幕
<weakiwi> :wind 赞同
<Kandu> cfy: guile 有 win32 版麼?
<alvin_rxg> 交互性那麽差，還終端…
<weakiwi> 如果手机的功能仅限于打电话，那最吃香的公司就是爱立信和moto啦。。。
<weakiwi> 还行吧。
<lolicon> windwhinny: 什么时候手机有电脑的性能，然后带 hdmi 接口就好了……
<weakiwi> 就像现在我用irc，与pc上的区别不大
<weakiwi> :lolicon 某些android好像可以做到。
<windwhinny> lolicon，现在的手机性能就相当于10年前电脑的性能了
<alvin_rxg> 通過手機單純的獲取信息是沒問題，但要發布信息……
<weakiwi> 之前那个open pandora没有hdmi吗？
<fvw> windwhinny: 屏幕太小
<alvin_rxg> windwhinny: 時間長了對眼睛也不好
<windwhinny> fvw，最新的手机的分辨率已经超越17寸显示器了
<cfy> Kandu: 也许有吧。不清楚。你要guile干嘛。
<soiamso> lolicon: you know dlna ?
<cfy> fvw: (require :complete)
<fvw> windwhinny: 我说大小
<windwhinny> 我觉得现在手机最鸡肋的问题就是键盘太小，没有触觉反馈
<weakiwi> ：lolicon 性能比10年前好吧。。。quake2在部分手机上都可以运行
<soiamso> lolicon: 都不用hdmi 了
<windwhinny> fvw，投影。。。
<weakiwi> wind  全键盘。我现在用的都是全键盘。
<cfy> windwhinny: 触屏可以有震动反馈。。。
<fvw> cfy: (require 'auto-complete-config)
<weakiwi> 喜欢全键盘加上触屏的搭配
<fvw> windwhinny: good
<windwhinny> cfy，震动反馈效果不好，因为不能感知是不是按错键位
<weakiwi> 直接实体键盘。
<windwhinny> 话说我的手机就是触屏加全键盘，hp veer
<Kandu> cfy: 也許有人要
<weakiwi> 现在用塞班还是慢，palm上的irc真的能与pc的媲美
<Kandu> cfy: 比如你 lisper
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。guile这种东西，我不喜欢
<fvw> cfy: auto-complete 补全本地命令 怎么补
<cfy> Kandu: 我宁可跑emacs lisp
<cfy> fvw: 问 pocoyo
<weakiwi> :wind 革命同志啊，veer现在还好么？
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.franz.com/downloads/student.lhtml
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y Allegro CL Downloads
<cfy> Kandu: 看上去不错哦。
<weakiwi> 一直犹豫乳不入veer，好像很要这套
<windwhinny> weakiwi，前两个月才买的，实在是太便宜了啊，才650，上网速度又快，比nexus one都快
<weakiwi> :wind 不是hp已经放弃webos了么？
<windwhinny> weakiwi，唯一让我纠结的就是输入法和QQ
<weakiwi> 开源了
<windwhinny> weakiwi，webos要开源
<weakiwi> ：wind 输入法听说还行，qq貌似zoopda上有
<windwhinny> weakiwi，但是不妨碍让hp veer成为一部好手机
<jiero> 输入法不就是 fcitx 么？
<jiero> 哈哈
<weakiwi> 还有一个叫忠哲吧。。。
<jiero> veer 确实不贵
<weakiwi> 和treo650比起来就贵了。
<weakiwi> 三倍的价格。
<jiero> 没听说哦。
<weakiwi> 但是的确不是同一个年代的。
<windwhinny> jiero，我以前也想过把fcitx移植到webos上，但发现fcitx架构设计的时候没考虑到手机用户
<jiero> windwhinny: ibus可以用～
<windwhinny> hp没有抓住webos这个系统，真是遗憾啊。在用户体验上webos绝对比android好
<weakiwi> webos的开放性有没有meamo高？
<Kandu> cfy: emacs 可以用 box2d 寫個物理的動作遊戲不?
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道。。
<weakiwi> webos就是原来palmsource开发的。
<windwhinny> weakiwi，webos的javascript架构当年虽然没有说开源，但却是可以直接查看代码的。下面的系统层就是闭源的了
<weakiwi> 在此之前palmos被买给了access
<weakiwi> wind。。。所以呢？我小白。直接告诉我这个系统对于你们来说怎么样？
<fvw> weakiwi: hp 不是放弃了webos?
<weakiwi> fvw，恩。
<fvw> 之前的平板 也是 跳水价
<jiero> 抛弃了就不能用么？
<weakiwi> fvw，貌似打算把webos搞到打印机上
<jiero> 奇怪的理
<fvw> 哎 这样软件 就不多
<windwhinny> weakiwi，反正我感觉这手机实在是不错，性价比极高pre3才1800左右
<weakiwi> 开源了。只是hp停止了webos的开发
<weakiwi> 应用多不多。
<jiero> 没中文的。一直都没
<windwhinny> weakiwi，没有停止，正在把webos转移到open webos
<fvw> 应用不够 一切都是浮云
<jiero> 从来都没啥中文的
<gebjgd> android好啊
<jiero> 应用无用。
<windwhinny> fvw，web app~~
<weakiwi> 之前三星有个配置很高的手机，也很便宜，用的是一个不知名的linux，应用少，没人买。
<jiero> 手机。。。
<gebjgd> 应用是关键啊
<gebjgd> 不是那么多傻逼去买苹果
<weakiwi> 苹果破解了也不错。。
<nyfair> weakiwi: bada?
<windwhinny> 像是qq空间，淘宝，微博都可以直接使用手机网页版的，webos浏览网页的速度很快
<weakiwi> 不是爸爸。
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 扯
<weakiwi> 貌似有个l和m
<metbsd> 再好，没应用，有个毛用
<gebjgd> windwhinny: webos还是linux 一样的东西
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 没有应用 一切都是浮云
<fvw> windwhinny: web 可以 但是 非万能
<windwhinny> gebjgd，webos整个应用层都是依托webkit和v8的
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 你买个来天天web应用试试看
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 不烦死你才怪
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 那些买n900的有几个在天天用 跑所有应用
<weakiwi> 应用和公司的态度很重要。我用treo吃这palmos之前的棺材本也可以用好多年，但是palm还是死了
<fvw> 适合折腾 但是我累 能用就好
<gebjgd> 他们连输入法都搞不定
<gebjgd> 管屁用
<windwhinny> gebjgd，用户习惯的问题吧，反正我大部分时间用的就是web app
<fvw> 什么都没有 要自己开发 自己找 多累
<windwhinny> gebjgd，好吧，我发现你现在已经开始骂人了
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 我说的是事实
<user8888> 软件当然是越多越好
<fvw> jiero: 现在的手机除了屏幕小点 打字慢的 其实就是一台pc
<windwhinny> gebjgd，那是你的事实，你自己用不习惯，你可以指出缺点，但不需要发泄你自己的情绪。
<fvw> 手机的 通话功能 和 pc 功能 已经 一半一半了
<user8888> 全触摸的手机打字太慢了，而且体验太差，现在想搞个黑莓的全键盘手机
<fvw> user8888: 建议你不要
<user8888> fvw: 为啥？
<fvw> user8888: 手写罗
<fvw> user8888: 黑幕 也快不行了.
<user8888> 手机的通话功能现在仅仅作为附属功能
<user8888> fvw: 我也担心黑莓不行，关键还不开源
<user8888> fvw: 以后没有后续维护，也是麻烦事情
<fvw> user8888: android 或许适合我们 
<user8888> fvw:不过，估计能够挨几年
<fvw> 虽然问题多多...
<user8888> fvw: 我现在就是用的android，但是，android手机似乎没有全键盘的
<gebjgd> user8888: 上android 键盘机
<gebjgd> user8888: 有
<fvw> user8888: 蓝牙键盘
<gebjgd> user8888: 我的 老婆用的都是
<user8888> gebjgd: 哪个？
<fvw> user8888: 呵呵...
<gebjgd> user8888: htc desire z
<gebjgd> user8888: 索爱expira pro
<gebjgd> user8888: 买了一年了
<fvw> user8888: 不经常打字 没必要吧
<user8888> fvw: 整体背一键盘在手边，那太拉风了
<windwhinny> user8888，摩托和HTC有几款是全键盘的
<user8888> fvw: 很有必要，比如写写什么东西之类的
<user8888> gebjgd: windwhinny: 不知道质量怎么样
<gebjgd> user8888: 刷歪歪
<user8888> 看了看黑莓的9700，据说不错
<gebjgd> user8888: 爽歪歪
<gebjgd> user8888: 忘记黑莓吧
<user8888> gebjgd: 哦？有这么好吗？
<fvw> user8888: 应用很重要
<gebjgd> user8888: 我只能说没有别的东西可以推荐了
<gebjgd> user8888: 全键盘 应用多 只能是android的机器
<fvw> user8888: 很都黑莓用户表示 下台手机 不再是黑莓
<Kandu> cfy: 找了半天，找到了 XD
<cfy> Kandu: hehe
<Kandu> cfy: 說說為何不喜歡 guile 這種東西?
<windwhinny> user8888，摩托的里程碑系列貌似不错
<user8888> gebjgd: 确实，说道应用和开源，只能选择android的机器，奈何android的机器，全键盘的担心没有什么设计经验。
<user8888> gebjgd: 黑莓怎么说着全键盘这个领域耕耘了多年了，有经验，所以比较纠结
<cfy> Kandu: 首先它是scheme的。其次，它很慢啊。
<cfy> Kandu: 我为啥不跑emacs lisp呢？
<gebjgd> user8888: android全键盘的机器已经很久了
<user8888> windwhinny: 那个横着的键盘，感觉不太好用
<gebjgd> user8888: 横着的键盘比竖着的舒服
<user8888> gebjgd: 刚Google了，你说的那个sony的，是横着的键盘
<gebjgd> user8888: 自己去实验
<windwhinny> user8888。。。。如果键盘是竖着的话。。。屏幕一般不大，除了hp pre3
<gebjgd> user8888: 你要竖着的?
<gebjgd> user8888: htc chacha
<gebjgd> user8888: 和黑莓一样的键盘
<windwhinny> user8888，摩托貌似有几款是竖着的键盘
<user8888> gebjgd: 感觉竖着的输入更加快
<windwhinny> user8888，竖着的话，按键比较小
<user8888> windwhinny: 所以全键盘和触摸屏幕的只能取其中之一了
<fvw> moto的手机 好像也可以
<gebjgd> user8888: 你去店里试试看
<gebjgd> user8888: 笨
<fvw> user8888: 键盘没必要
<user8888> windwhinny: 就比如说如何如何好的iphone，要是比文字输入和输入体验的，那和全键盘的还是差很远的
<gebjgd> user8888: 我和我老婆的都是 触摸屏和键盘随意用
<fvw> user8888: 又不是用手机写程序
<gebjgd> user8888: 你的明白? 也就是说那键盘我可以不用 直接触摸屏
<Kandu> cfy: 不喜歡 scheme 麼?
<user8888> gebjgd: 一时半会哪能体验出来
<cfy> Kandu: 太小定义了呀。
<\b> cfy: scheme 是我现在唯一想用的 lisp ...
<user8888> gebjgd: 就比如我买了android的手机，渐渐才发现输入实在挺不方便的，还不如原先的T9输入法来的舒服
<cfy> \b: 哦
<fvw> moto 哪款好
<\b> cfy: r6rs 己经很不错了，規范了库
<gebjgd> user8888: t9是什么?
<user8888> fvw: 我有时候会写大段的文章
<user8888> 作为一个终端，无非两个:文字输入和阅读
<windwhinny> user8888。。。其实。。。。。iphone是可以带全键盘的。。。全键盘保护套
<user8888> gebjgd: T9输入法
<user8888> gebjgd: 原来的老的手机是这样的
<fvw> user8888: 用电脑
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，你這立場不對嘛。「我不喜歡 asm 語言，因為它沒有 xml 庫，沒有 png 庫」. guile 標榜自己就是用來做擴展語言用的，定義越小越清晰才好，速度又沒關係..
<fvw> user8888: 语音输入?
<gebjgd> user8888: 没用过.. 拼音路过
<cfy> Kandu: \b: 嗯，我不喜欢asm.我喜欢ai
<cfy> Kandu: \b: hi,foo ai,帮我写个nb的程序。嗯，给你。。。然后，我就坐等收钱
<cfy> Kandu: \b: 多好。
<tusooa> cfy: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/commit/8761317ea673b6361031dd1d7e4d416bf488e670#commitcomment-894545
<[ub]> tusooa ⇪ t: Commit 8761317ea673b6361031dd1d7e4d416bf488e670 to chenfengyuan/dotfiles - GitHub
<cfy> tusooa: 我改啦
<cfy> tusooa: 懒得改的缘故 :D
<tusooa> ,咋显示为口
<user8888> fvw: 其实也是现在的智能手机的困境吧，目前语音技术没有突破的情况下，全键盘我看是唯一的解决方法
<tusooa> ^Z,口，口，^Z...
<user8888> windwhinny: 保护套什么的，太勉强了
<Kandu> cfy: XD 肯定收不到錢了，別人就買個 ai, 然後你就失業了
<\b> cfy: ai 和語言无关吧。。 
<\b> cfy: 现在我看我们研究所里搞ai的，个个在用 c++ 和 matlab
<jiero> ser
<jiero> user8888: 界面
<user8888> fvw: 为啥许多用黑莓的用户下一台不用黑莓了？估计是软件太少吧？
<jiero> user8888:  不论 android 还是 iphone，界面都不好。
<user8888> jiero: 啥？
<soiamso> \b: 自适应，基本都是用 oo 语言吧
<user8888> jiero: ui还行吧
<soiamso> \b: 还有神经网络
<jiero> user8888: 就是还行。
<user8888> 如果横着的键盘能够解决文字输入的问题，倒是也可以考虑
<\b> soiamso: 对，matlab 有现成的神经网络库
<jiero> user8888: 和不好差不多
<gebjgd> user8888: 自己去手机店里测试
<soiamso> \b: 不过估计都是单机版的，c++只能单机
<user8888> jiero: UI应该就是Iphone和android目前做的最好了吧？
<jiero> user8888: 排名倒数的2个怎么会最好呢？
<user8888> jiero: 还有哪个更加好的？
<user8888> jiero: webos？
<jiero> user8888: 任何其他的～
<fvw> user8888: en
<Kandu> cfy: 而且真正能達到這樣程度的 ai, 製造方法貌似只有一種：夜夜操勞，醞釀十月，含辛茹苦八年，然後讓 ai 進行學習豐富資料庫和處理模式(小中大學)，然後就會偶爾產生你說的效果了(聽你話的時候)    還不如自己寫合算呢
<gebjgd> user8888: 别听人妖胡说
<gebjgd> user8888: 人妖说 搞男人最好 你信么
<gebjgd> user8888: 直接ignore 他
<user8888> gebjgd: 估计是胡说
<gebjgd> user8888: 他没正经的
<user8888> gebjgd: 原来如此
<user8888> code.google.com/p/jsonbot/
<alvin_rxg> Title: jsonbot - The JSON Bot - Google Project Hosting (@ code.google.com)
<user8888> 各位听过没？
<user8888> jsonbot
<user8888> 什么时候在irc里面建个闲聊频道
<user8888> 最大的irc中文频道大概是哪个？
<fvw> 这里
<user8888> 似乎还是ubuntu-cn最多人了
<user8888> 人气不旺啊，就几十个人
<fvw> user8888: 下次发链接吧http戴上 让我直接点
<user8888> http://code.google.com/p/jsonbot/
<[ub]> user8888 ⇪ t: jsonbot - The JSON Bot - Google Project Hosting 
<user8888> 这个东西感觉咋样？
<user8888> 看说明可以建各种类型的bot
<fvw> 兴趣不大
<fvw> user8888: 社交网络 看过没
<user8888> fvw: 什么？
<user8888> fvw: 电影？
<fvw> user8888: 建议看看 电影 说facebook的
<fvw> user8888: 程序员的节奏
<user8888> 提醒我了，
<user8888> fvw: 要去看看
<fvw> user8888: 这电影的节奏很不错
<user8888> fvw: 可能还能发现点什么，或得到什么灵感之类的
<user8888> fvw: 听说过这个电影
<fvw> user8888: 不要问我 小马 用什么编辑器
<fvw> user8888: 这个问题 讨论的最多 呵呵..
<gebjgd> user8888: 他用vss
<user8888> 不太可能吧？
<fvw> user8888: emacs
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，在做 绿灯侠 梦
<fvw> 高速喷发的叙事节奏，凌厉精准又流畅的剪辑，凝练有力的台词
<user8888> fvw: 怎么的也应该是vim以上级别的
<user8888> fvw: emacs更加靠谱一些
<fvw> user8888: 值得一看的电影
<fvw> http://movie.douban.com/subject/3205624/
<[ub]> fvw,啥网址y 社交网络 (豆瓣)
<tusooa> cfy: 才发现。可以用$PERL5LIB调整perl的@INC
<jiero> chrome chromium 默认下载管理器还是垃圾啊。
<fvw> http://cn.engadget.com/tag/Lumia900/
<[ub]> fvw,啥网址y Lumia900 -- Engadget 中国版
<fvw> jiero: 无影响 可以用
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有你们学校的学生邮箱么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 求学校邮箱地址
<cfy> MaskRay: 算了。
<fvw> 一直扶不起 webOS 的 HP 上月表示将把它放到开源社群，以便大家好好养育它，让 webOS 能够生存下去。经过一阵的等待，HP 今天公布更多的细节，好让这笔花了 12 亿美元的投资有更光明的前途（不能比现在再黒了吧！）
<fvw> 呵呵 12亿
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • virtualbox中的ubuntu11.10增加虚拟硬盘后不能启动,出现checking battery state http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361774 原虚拟硬盘空间已用完,所以增加了一个虚拟硬盘(固定大小),之后无法启动,卡在checking battery state[ok],按alt+f1能出现一个文本界面,但不能进入图形界面,怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 251891740 — 2012-01-28 18:4 …
<soiamso> fvw: 可以买kodak的价钱
<soiamso> fvw: 多加个10亿可以买rh
<lolicon> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac291420/
<[ub]> lolicon,啥网址y [原来，是这个坑爹的熊孩子啊……] - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • C语言有和shell联系的函数吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361775 我想用C语言编一个脚本。 我表达不是很好。 比如我想用C语言编一个可以ping整个网段的程序。 192.168.1.X，X=1，然后不过有回应，这个分类放。有回应的。令一个数值N加一。 然后X加一。然后循环，就可以把整个网段的IP平完。 我就想知道有 …
<cfy> Kandu: 哎呀，好多好软件。。。好贵。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 你有你们学校的邮箱么。我们学校都没提供给学生的邮箱的。。。太坑爹了。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 怎么安装 32 的 lib 阿， 我是 64 的
<snugglecat> knownbad: 怎么安装 32 的 lib 阿， 我是 64 的
<snugglecat> 看不懂 man
<kratos2012> MaskRay:您是哪个学校的。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell有好的商业库么？商业实现？
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 以前我只是比较下语言标准的东西，感觉商业的和开源的差距不大。现在真正感觉到差距在库啊。
<jiero> lolicon: 坑跌
<cfy> jiero: daishu
<jiero> cfy: 跌坑
<cfy> jiero: 跟我说干嘛
<cfy> jiero: 谁坑你了。袋鼠
<jiero> cfy: 稀饭啊。
<jiero> cfy: 没关系的。我随意说说
<cfy> jiero: 稀饭是谁？
<jiero> cfy: 你。
<snugglecat> 看不懂 man
<snugglecat> knownbad: 怎么安装 32 的 lib 阿， 我是 64 的
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠
<jiero> cfy: 学校的邮箱不要也罢，太烂了
<cfy> jiero: 买东西的话，比如专供学生的。会要求提供学校邮箱。
<cfy> jiero: 有的话貌似会方便点
<jiero> cfy: 哦。有其他证明的吧。话说我觉得学生买东西那些——我都不想要。
<snugglecat> knownbad: 怎么安装 32 的 lib 阿， 我是 64 的
<snugglecat> 看不懂 man
<cfy> jiero: 便宜啊。
<fengya90> 网上搜索wget的断电续传，发现了一句话“wget断电续传要服务器支持”。我想问这句话是什么意思
<fengya90> 断点续传
<snugglecat> knownbad: 老婆来了???
<jiero> cfy: 就是么。可是我根本买不起联想的，当时，即使有学生优惠，所以直接放弃了
<jiero> cfy: 结果我用了自己找到的其他优惠码，比学生优惠还多 5%
<snugglecat> 买神舟的
<cfy> jiero: 呵呵。
<cfy> jiero: acl有个学生优惠,可以用两年。
<cfy> jiero: 只要是学生，$99.非商业版貌似是$599
<cfy> 额。。。我发现我没有一个目录是存放软件的。。。
<jiero> cfy: 我拒绝使用软件。
<jiero> cfy: lol
<cfy> jiero: 你可以走了。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 要钱的……就不高兴开通了
<jiero> cfy: 上 excel 课 我用 calc ，85%分数通过。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 要钱的？！太坑爹了吧。。。。。。。。
<cfy> jiero: 袋鼠国也excel?
<jiero> cfy: 你付钱就行。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我搜了下，貌似我们学校就没有提供。。。估计要去申请，各种麻烦。。。
<jiero> cfy: 袋鼠国几乎全是excel - 基本功。。。
<cfy> jiero: ......
<windwhinny> msoffice貌似称霸办公软件了
<cfy> jiero: 有钱，我直接买商业版了。。。。
<cfy> jiero: acl的学生版好在，只有时间限制，没有其他功能限制
<MaskRay> cfy: 这里有提 http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_in_industry
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: Haskell in industry - HaskellWiki
<windwhinny> 不过国外可以用google doc免费的
<jiero> cfy: 就是。。。商业版于你何用？
<windwhinny> 其实国内也可以用ms web office....免费的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦，我不看了，acl这个common lisp的实现有个cache,可以把object存在硬盘上，但是你操作起来就好像在内存中一样
<cfy> jiero: 我也得能买啊，也得买的起啊。。是$99,不是￥99.....
<jiero> windwhinny: calc excel都不兼容。。。那时微软还没出web office
<windwhinny> 囧
<MaskRay> cfy: 打算学一点 ocaml，拓宽一下思路
<cfy> MaskRay: :D
<cfy> Kandu: jiero: MaskRay: http://www.alibuybuy.com/posts/70028.html
<[ub]> cfy,啥网址y 苹果生产线向海外转移：“美国制造”一去不返 | 互联网的那点事
<jiero> cfy: 多便宜啊。才 $99，一套学生版本的MS Office也是 $99
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是说 serialization 吧
<lei> 有人从ext4转到btrfs了吗
<cfy> MaskRay: 序列化？不明白意思。
<windwhinny> 话说...btrfs比ext4好在哪里了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是你可以直接好像一般的存在内存里面的object一样操作。
<gebjgd> windwhinny: 哪里都好
<cfy> MaskRay: 不用各种读取，存入数据库了
<gebjgd> lei: 用了很久一段时间了
<jiero> windwhinny: 除了稳定性
<cfy> MaskRay: 其他还要啥办法么？如果内存不够用的话
<lei> gebjgd: 你是直接格式的还是动态转换的
<windwhinny> 囧
<gebjgd> lei: 直接的
<lei> gebjgd: 那我有点悲剧了
<gebjgd> lei: 可怜你
<windwhinny> 等到将来装系统默认btrfs的时候,我再换~
<jiero> windwhinny: 根本是你不会去麻烦自己修改吧
<cfy> lei: 你没事干的话可以换着玩玩
<lei> cfy: 正有这打算
<lei> 想了好多次都没感换
<cfy> lei: 你真没事干？
<MaskRay> cfy: 看来不太一样
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯？
<lei> cfy: 你有安排吗
<MaskRay> cfy: 就是像数据库那样存取？
<windwhinny> iiero,因为我感觉这个不是瓶颈,对速度影响不大吧
<gebjgd> lei: 没什么没换成
<cfy> MaskRay: 我不清楚别人怎么做的。我遇到内存不够用。我就输出成字符串，存到sqlite,以后用的时候，读取出来，再变成lisp的数据。但是有了allegrocache,你就可以几乎可以好像这些海量数据在内存中一样操作。
<cfy> lei: 把国富论通读一遍
<cfy> lei: 去读taocp.
<windwhinny> cfy....什么是allegrocache....
<lei> cfy: 我还不到那个水平,先记下了,以后有空读读
<cfy> windwhinny: 一个common lisp编译器的一个库
<windwhinny> 话说lisp能不能调用其他语言的库?
<cfy> windwhinny: 可以用cffi调用C写的库
<lei> 有没有那个启动盘是带了btrfs-convert
<lei> 这个工具的.ubutnu?
<windwhinny> cffi是lisp的吗?
<cfy> windwhinny: 我说cl.lisp范围太广。没法回答
<cfy> windwhinny: 是cl的一个库。
<fvw> pocoyo: hi
<pocoyo> fvw: 多多指教。
<fvw> pocoyo: auto-complete 可以补全本地命令不
<fvw> pocoyo: auto-complete 可以补全行不
<pocoyo> fvw: 我还真没闹明白 auto-complete 怎么补全的。
<fvw> pocoyo: ... 我不管他怎么实现的 只要知道能不能用
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<pocoyo> fvw: 不知道。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ,
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 昨天ET玩得爽么
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我一看有个家伙ping比我还高，就知道是你...eexp
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 今天玩了一会儿jay1, 地图和jay2有点不一样，设置也稍有不同，但是经验还没练满，具体不知...貌似jay1人多，高峰时候挤不进去
<Kandu> cfy: 花點錢買個好工具，挺值得的
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: eexp就叫eexp吧
<cfy> Kandu: $599啊。￥3500+了吧。不算一点钱了，对我来说。 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 如果$599，我就买了
<Kandu> cfy: 等工作了，讓你老闆買
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。看情况吧。开源的库少
<cfy> Kandu: 速度啥的，内存占用啥的。没太差劲
<cfy> Kandu: 我想和gcc差不多。
<MaskRay> cfy: 是这个吗？http://www.franz.com/products/allegrocl/
<[ub]> MaskRay ⇪ t: Allegro Common Lisp
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，还有allegroCache和allegrograph
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看到 allegro, 第一反應是 http://alleg.sourceforge.net/
<[ub]> Kandu ⇪ t: Allegro - A game programming library - 
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。同名的是很多的，
<cfy> 我感觉开源的实现好像和gcc一样。
<cfy> 库肯定比不了。但是，如果是公司，可以自己开发嘛 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 這就是冰河買的那個 cl 產品麼?
<cfy> Kandu: 冰河买的更贵。。。lispworks $1500+
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 是
<houge> 请问xfce如何实现自动登陆？用的是gdm
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 比那慢吞吞僵硬的Urban Terror爽无数倍
<pocoyo> cfy: gnome shell 下有 自带的 屏幕录制工具。 Ctrl+alt+shift+r 
<cfy> pocoyo: 叫啥名字？
<Kandu> cfy: 不過有時候開源的也挺有優勢的，比如 delphi 還只有 i386 win32 的時候 lazarus 就能跑在 sparac powerpc i386 amd64.. win32 win64 linux 上了。而且可以任意選擇 qt gtk native 圖形後端
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，cl有个商业公司维护的开源实现ccl
<MaskRay> cl 是动态类型语言里最快(所有实现中)的吧
<pocoyo> cfy: 没名字，gnome shell 自带的。 就这一个快捷键 开启/停止。
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 准备叛逃PC-BSD http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361779 RT Arch 用起来不够折腾了，另外KDM启动慢的问题一种找不到解决办法，加上PC-BSD 9 放出，觉得应该折腾一下，有同去的同学么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiooli — 2012-01-28 20:01 
<cfy> Kandu: 还有个某某某实现的cl:sbcl...
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦。。。。。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 今天看到篇文章：Real Programmers Don't Use Pascal
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚啊。我现在越来越觉得这种测评没有太大意义了。测试的都是一点点代码。
<cfy> MaskRay: 没有测试开发速度，bug数量。啥的。不实际的。
<Kandu> MaskRay: XD 這樣的文章以前看到過
<cfy> MaskRay: 照 Kandu 的说法，是很多文章都过时了。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 說是真正的程式員用 c++
<cfy> MaskRay: 很多why pascal,why not pascal的都过时了。
<MaskRay> Kandu: 说是real programmer用Assembly Fortran，用TECO
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 太好用了。。。。完了，等证书过去，我估计得买了。。。
<jiero> maya:  mm来了
<MaskRay> cfy: 和sbcl比好在哪里
<Kandu> MaskRay: 說這種話的人，如果他能給出「programmer」的正確定義，我會很佩服他的
<maya> 恩。。  我来有点事。。
<cfy> Kandu: MaskRay: 我多带坏几个人一起学习cl,然后到时候一起买 ：Ｄ
<jiero> maya 不做作业
<MeaCulpa_> 国内不少Pascal余孽是Delphi带进来的Windows Programmer吧
<maya> jiero: 忽
<MaskRay> Kandu: 1983年的文章……就是幽默嘛
<Kandu> MaskRay: :)
<maya> ofan: 过年好！！
<cfy> MaskRay: 库多，你看我用acl能用nb库，但是其他方面，没有比sbcl差，我还没全面的比较。我刚才测试了下编码，直接不用我指定了，已经是utf-8了。。
<Kandu> cfy: 庫的話，你是懶得自己寫接口麼?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 今天看了点 OCaml，去掉 FP 成分，和 Haskell 一样，强类型，类型推导，通过类型系统就能避免很多常见bug
<tusooa> perl库多。
 * tusooa /ignore \.+
 * tusooa /ignore (\.|。)+
<cfy> Kandu: 没有开源版的库啊。我也写不出来啊。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。当然我可以存到sqlite
 * MaskRay  还在尝鲜，觉得更要考虑语言设计本身和它的独特思想而不是第三方库的支持和流行程度
<Kandu> cfy: 一般的庫，只要核心不用到重度語言依賴的，或者預處理依賴的。不同語言，編譯器間都能通用吧? (也許是我用過語言太少，不過已有的經驗是，正用的 pascal c c++ lua asm 任意語言寫的庫，在另一語言裡都可用上)。
<cfy> Kandu: 关键也没有C啊。。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我學的語言都還是一個類型的，眼界很狹隘了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 过年，玩了2个通宵。包括昨天
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我看到你4xx ping
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: .. ping还有更高的。比我的高
<cfy> MaskRay: cl...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 以後打算學習下不能範式的語言來增強下
<Kandu> s/不能/不同
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 话说非繁忙时段Jay2有不少bot, jay1似乎是public首选
<iGoogle> jay1快哦。jay2卡
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 哦？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我这里jay2快点
<cfy> MaskRay: 类型不对了，还能跳出debuger...让你选择怎么办
<iGoogle> 哦。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: jay1人太多了，但其实jay1 slot少于jay2
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: jay1似乎F|A自己也没想到会那么多人
<iGoogle> ping<100的，我怀疑是bot
<MeaCulpa_> jay1 jay2 在北美，jay3在德国
<MaskRay> Kandu: 可以看一下 ML 这类的函数式+强类型+类型推导（突出的是 OCaml）
<MeaCulpa_> jay3说是beginner, 其实也是乱打的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不，bot ping 0
<iGoogle> 当然，也可能是容易打死人些。nnnd 我用间谍的枪，倒是很容易打死人。
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不要我给你送弹药？送药包？
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我这里网络出口在新加坡，所以ping 德国也不算太差
<iGoogle> 那是以前嘛。现在bot说不定都其他服务器上跑的
<MeaCulpa_> cfy: 一起来玩
<iGoogle> cfy: 你也试试吧
<MaskRay> cfy: wiki对Perl的介绍：functional, imperative, object-oriented (class-based), reflective, procedural, generic
<cfy> MaskRay: ....
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 现在还是ping 0, 中国时间的下午，是最空的时候
<cfy> MaskRay: cl啊。。。cl怎么差了？就不习惯括号？
<tusooa> 应该是modular吧。
<cfy> MeaCulpa_: iGoogle: 我要玩软件
<MaskRay> cfy: 后面还表示有 prototype
<iGoogle> 我jay2卡得，经常5 lost就是我。当然是牺牲的喷火兵。
<cfy> ...
<tusooa> cfy: 不会在emacs外运行。
<tusooa> cfy: 除开用pl
<cfy> tusooa: 直接启动就行。。。啥不能在emacs外？
<cfy> sbcl --eval '(print "hello,world")'
<iGoogle> cfy: lol tusooa也不cl
<tusooa> cfy: 貌似就guile,pl支持#!。其他有啥。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我不太会用covert ops
<tusooa> cfy: 不能单引号字符串。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我在jay1还要一个个练级...
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你来吧。
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<iGoogle> 我只医生不熟悉。其他都熟悉。
<LeeBowen> 有没人玩lua语言？
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa_: 你有etkey?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: cfy 我曾有一套很不错的voice binding, 后来掉了，否则可以玩fireteam
<tusooa> SomeProgram.pl #能这样运行不。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: et本来就是免费,etkey 网上随便生成
<tusooa> 或者SomeProgram.cl
<tusooa> 啥的。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没说cl差，只是受不了括号。而且动态类型很多了，该尝试些静态类型的
<iGoogle> 要去注册。我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不用的阿？
<tusooa> .pl .cl .scheme .lisp .el ....
<iGoogle> 是啊。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 就一个网页，点一下...你google
<cfy> MaskRay: cl也能静态！
<iGoogle> 我知道那地方
<cfy> MaskRay: 你可以给函数的变量指定类型！
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Medic是ET/RTCW的主力
<cfy> MaskRay: 好了，你来cl吧。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Medic是主要战斗单位
<iGoogle> 冲击，就靠医生
<cfy> acl的文档用openoffice写的。。。
<weakiwi> 回来了。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 一个队伍就是一个Eng, 一个Covert, 1-2个Soldier和Field Op
<iGoogle> 尤其是放炸药啥的
<MeaCulpa_> 其他都是medic
<iGoogle> 。。nnnd 这太bt
<MeaCulpa_> medic血硬
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 自己编译的适用于Win下VC的GNU Make http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361781 Makefile 这东西真是折腾死我了。 开篇先奉劝大家一句，Win下用VC编译器，要嘛创建工程，要嘛MSBuild， 反正别用Makefile，谁用谁蛋疼，我可不是开玩笑，都疼了两天了。 如果非要用Makefile，一般情况下千万别用nmake，这玩意弱爆了， 连个VPATH …
<metbsd> 什么游戏啊，战地3？
<metbsd> battle field 3?
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: ET
<MaskRay> cfy: 如何静态类型
<iGoogle> 都是3，4个covert, 4个engineer
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我现在也不怎么Medic
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: pingå·®
<metbsd> 没听说过ET
<BoyOfWuHan> 有没有人用debian啊。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 对了，被那些5x ping的家伙K94一下KO什么感觉？
<iGoogle> 我曾经试过一次医生，32：1。占据好位置
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我是极其不爽
<BoyOfWuHan> iso文件挂载后，全显在桌面上了，难看死了。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 除非没弹药了，医生就是硬大
<MeaCulpa_> jay1似乎没有激素针
<MeaCulpa_> 也许我exp低
<iGoogle> 恩。小心点，不得死。
<cfy> MaskRay: (defun add (x y) (declare (fixnum x y))(the fixnum (+ x y)))
<tusooa> "exp"
<iGoogle> 我也低。 xp
<metbsd> ET是什么游戏
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样 x,y和返回值都是fixnum了
<tusooa> the is a Lisp macro in `cl-macs.el'.
<tusooa> (the TYPE FORM)
<tusooa> Not documented.
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<MaskRay> cfy: 这样代码就长了……
<tusooa> (declare &rest SPECS)
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ping差,我最近用Soldier和Field Ops多
<cfy> MaskRay: 静态类型啊。C里也要的。 int x ,inty ,int add()
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: Enemy Territory, RTCW的多人资料篇，免费
<iGoogle> 我都是机枪和喷火。
<iGoogle> 只能这样
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: Linux native
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 机枪不行
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个，不能保证编译器的静态类型检查吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: jaymod都开了double jump, 敌人移动太快
<cfy> MaskRay: 静态类型检查？
<metbsd> 这么老的游戏都玩
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 机枪根本顶不住别人50ping 的smg
<iGoogle> 迫击炮，老有人占用。居然还不会看地图的。nnnnnd
<metbsd> 试试战地3吧，那才是真正的游戏
<iGoogle> 恩。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 恩，这么多年还是ET好
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 战地系列太小儿科
<cfy> MaskRay: (add 3 333333333333333333333333333333)直接提示那个33333333333333333333333333333333不是fixnum
<iGoogle> 经常被rush掉
<tusooa> cfy: 啥叫fixnum?
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 热闹程度堪比ET,但那节奏不咋的
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个不是编译时提示的吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 很多地图我也不熟悉，Eng我有时候不知道要干嘛~~
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我试试吧
<metbsd> rtcw就好比win95, 战地3就是win7
<cfy> tusooa: integer
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 恩，我就是不喜欢win7
<iGoogle> 地图我都熟悉。就是ping啊。。。
<tusooa> 333333333333333333333333333333是整数啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: 貌似没。。。
<cfy> tusooa: integer就是机器的。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 战地系列，lock FOV的游戏，不配在我的宽频显示器运行
<cfy> tusooa: 好像，C里的int嘛
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 鄙视EA
<iGoogle> 间谍的消音枪，勉强可以抵消ping的问题。
<cfy> tusooa: 333333333333333333333333333得bignum来存了，在cl里
<tusooa> lisp啥都好，就是一些lisper的关括号的方式太反人类了。 :em06 
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 战地2142 居然一开始还锁在90
<cfy> MaskRay: 你去#lisp问问，别我误导你
<metbsd> 估计你的显卡也带不动战地
<iGoogle> 毒气弹都没的间谍。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 哦？我觉得那个在ping高的时候很容易overheat
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp要动态看上去时不太容易，因为它数据当代码，元编译什么的
<soiamso> http://tech.163.com/digi/12/0128/06/7OR7D7RB00163HDE.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 阿里巴巴并购天宇 阿里云与朗通将合并_网易数码 (@ tech.163.com)
<iGoogle> 那不成问题。会躲就成。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 我玩过BF2和BF2142, 2142盘盘第一
<iGoogle> 反角度的位置。
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: support扔闪光雷，呵呵
<metbsd> bf3你肯定没玩过
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: bot?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩
<MeaCulpa_> metbsd: 任何家用游戏机上有的FPS我都不屑于玩
<metbsd> 现在还没有什么作品能超越战地3的
<soiamso> 神奇的一幕出现了，两大搜索巨头，都买了一个手机品牌
<alvin_rxg> 原來機器人剛上廁所去了啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我进天那Venice地图拿了flamer抄敌人老家了...好无聊
<alvin_rxg> tusooa: 你有服務器嘛？我把腳本扔給你吧
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我jay1 Soldier和Eng练满了...接下来玩玩Eng和Medic
<tusooa> 咋又成人了。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我好像天生当不了狙击手
<iGoogle> 昨天，碰到一堆怕死的american,,, 喷火，烧得好爽。
<iGoogle> 我有耐心的。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩，flamer最喜欢看到畏缩的
<iGoogle> 是啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 尤其开了dbl jump的jaymod
<iGoogle> 对。 lol
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: MG42机枪我和那些smg对打都不占便宜...很不双
<iGoogle> 怕死，其实不要玩et
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: bingo...
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ET卧倒的时候，head shot概率反而加大
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 所以MG42很亏
<iGoogle> 那要ping低
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 被人打了就难瞄准了
<iGoogle> 打得发抖。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我觉得服务器里有人作弊的
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 有的人枪法太准了
<iGoogle> 也许。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我从墙外面跳过来都被人两枪head shot
<iGoogle> 之前也怀疑，只是，我当了间谍后，这想法没了。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 要都有这个枪法，都去玩Quake吧
<iGoogle> 存ping低呢
<iGoogle> 纯
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，covert ops是另一种玩法，我一直不习惯
<iGoogle> 喵头，容易
<MeaCulpa_> covert ops要熟悉地图阿
<MeaCulpa_> 否则被人骂
<MeaCulpa_> 帮人开门的活
<iGoogle> 有时候，MG一出来，还没趴下，就死了。
<iGoogle> 地图容易熟悉。经典的
<MeaCulpa_> 我还是喜欢eng, 就是ping的问题，榴弹枪中短距离打不过
<jiero> 玩 Tremulous 啊
<jiero> 你们玩 ET 太僵硬了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Tremulous服务器不多阿，作蜘蛛...
<iGoogle> engineer 要会跳。打了就躲。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ET的移动速度在FPS里算是快的
<iGoogle> 反弹
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 恩，我枪榴弹曾经很牛
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ET地图没有天花板，随便抛物线
 * pocoyo 喜欢 AK47.
<iGoogle> 打那么高？
 * alvin_rxg 喜歡 sr8 && lr300
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 枪榴弹的境界就是百步之外炸一窝
<iGoogle> 榴弹，其实好的。打死人。救不活。
<iGoogle> ..
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 但问题是Eng一般太忙碌了，还要貌似修理，没空杀人
<iGoogle> 地雷嘛
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: jay2可以放好多地雷...
<iGoogle> 这更重要
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，忙于布雷
<iGoogle> 有限制的啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 但是，有dbl jump, 地雷杀伤力也打了这口
<MeaCulpa_> 机警的人都逃的开
<iGoogle> 所以，选地点关键。
<iGoogle> 工兵，就是干掉工兵用的。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Jaymod有跳跳雷的，可是要看服务器是不是开
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: :)
<MeaCulpa_> Eng可以很淫荡...
<iGoogle> 是跳的吧。jay1都是
<MeaCulpa_> 这F|A的服务器比日韩得好，那些人太少，都是bot
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 哦...我没观赏过，都是敌人中刀我窃笑
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你在哪个城市的？
<iGoogle> 你早躲了。是吧。
<iGoogle> 长沙
<BoyOfWuHan>  。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 哦...
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 有400 ping也不容易了
<MeaCulpa_> 哎GFW 作孽
<iGoogle> jay1，有2xx。接近300
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那很好了
<iGoogle> jay2，基本4xx
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那我们稍有不同，我jay2稍稍快于jay1
<metbsd> 有玩英雄联盟的吗
<iGoogle> 2xx。不奢望了
<MeaCulpa_> 2xx 很爽了
<metbsd> league of legends
<metbsd> 有人玩吗
<MeaCulpa_> 2xx 我就上Medic完枪了
<iGoogle> 还是不好拼血的。
<iGoogle> 一堆xx的啊
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Flamer基本逃不掉
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那帮人太狠了
<MeaCulpa_> 室外还是很难得
<iGoogle> 那是。双跳冲
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我玩过两盘K94, shotgun
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我们这个ping玩shotgun太纠结了
<iGoogle> 有几个战队的。我怀疑可以改啥特殊功能。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 打了不去血的。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 那是medic, 有regen?
<iGoogle> shotgun。。。。 那是专门给ping<50的用的。
<MeaCulpa_> 我Gold Rush敢用Shotgun
<iGoogle> 有些人，头几下，不去血的。
<iGoogle> ä½ us?
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 你现在经验值多少？
<iGoogle> 不记得。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 貌似有个盔甲
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 可能大于几k会给个盔甲
<iGoogle> 以前是有。那衣服不同的啊
<MeaCulpa_> 但是head shot不用
<MeaCulpa_> 那些家伙都是head shot...
<iGoogle> 我记得以前看到过。衣服不同
<pocoyo> cfy: C-c SPC runs the command org-table-blank-field  与 ace-jump-mode 冲突了。。
<MeaCulpa_> bot 移动慢，枪法好，但是有些人...我擦
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: Quake系列的游戏，bot 始终作不强，就是移动的关系
<MeaCulpa_> scj bug
<iGoogle> 现在，居然还有newbie在玩。我看到了几个。
<cfy> pocoyo: ......好久没用org mode了。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 老外兴趣广泛
<pocoyo> cfy: 记东西一直用啊。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 不可否认ET的确fun和hardcore兼顾
<pocoyo> cfy: (define-key global-map (kbd "C-c SPC") 'ace-jump-mode) 这种不是全局的吗？ 怎么不会覆盖org的？
<iGoogle> 整体感觉，确实好
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。。。。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 关键还是有objective, 玩家心里都惦记任务
<cfy> pocoyo: 你是专家啊。。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 国内那些玩CS的，可能觉的太麻烦
<pocoyo> cfy: 拉砖的砖家。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 习惯高ping了，我近距离面对面很没底气....
<iGoogle> 昨天，爽了一把。油库的一关，基本是后门进入的那关。居然只有我一个会选择出生地。保护基地。而且，居然对方进来10来个人，没一个工兵。笑死我了。
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: ..你用什么打
<iGoogle> 坚持下来，还赢了。
<iGoogle> 喷火，拼命啊。没办法。
<MeaCulpa_> jay1 还是jay2?
<MeaCulpa_> 我昨天pm你的时候，已经极度疲惫了...
<iGoogle> 不牺牲，哪里受得住哦。
<iGoogle> jay1
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 哦...jay1拥挤
<MeaCulpa_> 好，我也多玩玩jay1.... 先把所有角色都练满
<MeaCulpa_> 你都满了吧
<iGoogle> 如果是jay2。我估计2点就睡觉了
<MeaCulpa_> .... 当年的我...
<iGoogle> 没。医生没用过。
<iGoogle> 工兵也很少
<alvin_rxg> 你倆說的是哪個 et? lgdb 上有兩個
<iGoogle> 喷火，只是乐趣
<MeaCulpa_> jay2 我貌似也快2w了，每盘结束都能露脸
<MeaCulpa_> jay2 我貌似也快2w了，每盘结束都能露脸，宣传一下awk...
<iGoogle> 是吧。
<MeaCulpa_> 喷火~~
<iGoogle> 我喷火，可以阻止对方rush嘛
<MeaCulpa_> 虽然那些人会骂，Flammer Noob, 但看看我这ping, 也就理解了
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 对了，有个bug
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 进server如果不是先选soldier, 以后换soldier的话，轻机枪没了
<MeaCulpa_> 只有手枪
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • flash插件安装到一半不动了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361786 我之前有过用Wubi在Windows7下安装ubuntu。firefox在打开有flash动画的网页的时候会提示下载插件，但是安装到快完了的时候就不动了。 现在我用光盘格式化安装Ubuntu也更新了。然后从应用商店下载Adobe Flash插件也是这毛病，下载顺利，在安装到 …
<iGoogle> ping低，喷火才有乐趣
<MeaCulpa_> 很不爽
<MeaCulpa_> 作soldier就要一上来作
<MeaCulpa_> 不知你是不是这样
<iGoogle> 这，现在没吧。以前是有过
<iGoogle> 换的话，只是把副武器，降低了一档。
<MeaCulpa_> 我如果半路做soldier, 就没轻机枪了....生存能力大打折扣
<MeaCulpa_> o
<MeaCulpa_> 这样阿...规则？
<iGoogle> 不知道是规则不。
<MeaCulpa_> 那大家等级都满了，降低一档以后，永远升不回来了
<iGoogle> 双枪也够。
<MeaCulpa_> 都是XP save forever
<MeaCulpa_> 远距离不行
<iGoogle> 我上次安装那作弊的。啥都清除了。
<iGoogle> 以前，级别记得还蛮高的
<MeaCulpa_> jay1 50slot, jay2 64 slot...
<iGoogle> 啥slot
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 就是最大游戏人数
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: http://www.gametracker.com/player/awk%20%27%21a%5B%240%5D%2B%2B%27/174.34.164.93:27960/
<[ub]> MeaCulpa_,啥网址y GameTracker.com : Player Page for awk '!a[$0]++'
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 这些Server的log都被parse...
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 这是我在jay2
<MeaCulpa_> 现在网络真发达...
<iGoogle> 等崽崽打一把etqw，再来jay1。还欠他一盘的。
<MeaCulpa_> etqw... bot game
<MeaCulpa_> 我擦，很多人在这jay1上完了>2k hour
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac291697/
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 碉堡了，瞧瞧德国佬拍的叉车操作安全手册《叉车司机克劳斯》 - AcFun.tv
<lomandv> 来了
<lomandv> 希望这里是中文的
<lolicon> lomandv: hello
<lomandv> hello？？
<lomandv> 没有人会中文吗
<\b> no
<lomandv> 这不是ubuntu-cn吗，怎么会没有中文的呢
<soiamso> nope
<nihui> 有很多人会中文。。。
<BoyOfWuHan> 晕
<\b> why should we chat in chinese
<nihui> 只是为了装。。
<lomandv> 原来如此，各位前辈就别装了吧
<lomandv> 我好不容易折腾了很久才用上这个，不要把我拒之门外啊
<soiamso> 叉车司机克劳斯 碉堡了
<lomandv> 关于ubuntu还是要请各位前辈多多指教啊
<LeeBowen> 建议有问题先GOOGLE，不行再问，这样自己折腾才有印象，才能越玩越觉得好玩。
<lomandv> 谢谢
<pocoyo> 也未必。
<lomandv> 但也没看到这里那么多人在聊什么，看了半天只看到谁进来谁出去了
<xcuy> 出出进进都不能满足你了吗？
<LeeBowen> 国内用IRC的人比较少了吧？
<LeeBowen> 这个年代国内应该也木有以前的文字MUD了。
<lomandv> 太高深了，加入的都不说话
<LeeBowen> maybe some pe english only.
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<csslayer> lomandv: ……大家都在挂机，你就这么想好了
<fvw> hehe
<Evanescence> jiero: 最近回国没?
<lomandv> 呵呵
<lolicon> soiamso: 卧槽……这个是有多猎奇……
<LeeBowen> FreeBSD 会不会比Ubuntu 更省资源呢，有没有人实验过？
<happyaron> LeeBowen: 驱动最后都悲剧了，lol
<jiero> Evanescence: 也许会回去哦。
<jiero> Evanescence: 回去办公司吧。
<metbsd> freebsd服务器会比Linux好
<Evanescence> jiero: 唉???...Aus不是挺好的么?
<jiero> LeeBowen: 因为，不受控制的在国内是不会兴起的，都是填鸭型的人占多数。
<Evanescence> metbsd: openbsd?比freebsd做服务器好?
<metbsd> 我的惠普的笔记本肯定是最好的
<jiero> Evanescence: 我啊，是荒废的人
<metbsd> openbsd不如fbsd
<Evanescence> jiero: 多了
<metbsd> fbsd不如nbsd
<LeeBowen> 我公司有台普通电脑做Web服务，用FreeBSD 2G内存，奔4，感觉很稳定，没死过。也没重启过，
<jiero> Evanescence: ？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 选择哪个版本的系统啊。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361790 摆在家里几年没用的IBM ThinkPad R40e 2684RJ1，想复活他， 移动奔腾处理器主频1.8GHz主板芯片组前端总线: 400MHz 硬盘容量20GB HDD 光驱类型CD-ROM 24X，EIDE接口 屏幕尺寸14.1英寸 显卡类型集成显卡显卡芯片ATI RADEON IGP 330M，2048x1536 65536 colors显存类型X …
<LeeBowen> 9:19PM  up 401 days,  8:22, 1 user, load averages: 0.08, 0.09, 0.16
<Evanescence> jiero: ???
<jiero> Evanescence: 多了？
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 多了什么啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 多了1岁我知道。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 颓废的人很多啊
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> Evanescence: 因为目标达不到儿颓废的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 让我都想去办教育了
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈,那你想办成啥样啊?
<jiero> Evanescence: 发疯的创造啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 肯定都死了...呵呵
<jiero> Evanescence: 知识整理成库的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 都推上前台
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯,都搞实验室,车库
<jiero> Evanescence: 每天都即时做演示演讲
<weakiwi> ？
<jiero> Evanescence: 2分钟准备出来
<jiero> Evanescence: 无限模板修改论。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,够厉害
<leoxx> have a nice day
<jiero> Evanescence: 每天都要把研究成果发表出来，否则容易浪费掉
<Evanescence> jiero: 会不会太多啊?
<jiero> leoxx: 你？
<jiero> Evanescence: 顺便锻炼演示能力，和快速应变能力哦
<Evanescence> jiero: 这太牛逼了
<jiero> Evanescence: 分场，不一定所有人都聚集一起，准备好主题，可以分的。～
<Evanescence> jiero: 不太懂...
<jiero> Evanescence: 这也不是对大学生的课程，而是对中小学的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 大学以上就没必要这样了，要每天2次才好～
<jiero> Evanescence: 就是说，选择你想要听的演讲，否则占用时间会很长的哦。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我买了 Kindle Keyboard 然后发现，我的英语真的好烂啊，报纸啥的还好，小说很多都卡住。
<jiero> Evanescence: 和你说过年好，你都没反应的，最近很忙？
<Evanescence> jiero: 没啊
<Evanescence> 最近都在被带来带去拜年,超级无聊的,你懂的
<Evanescence> jiero: keyboard是kindle 3还是?
<Evanescence> jiero: 我报纸也没办法看啊,英语很烂的说
<LeeBowen> 你们在玩什么游戏啊？
<weakiwi> kindle keyboard贵不贵？
<roylez> jiero: kindle掏出来了？
<jiero> Evanescence: 是 3 。。。为啥我就是不习惯编号呢。
<jiero> roylez: 掏出来了，没电了，正在充电。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 猜也是了,4是touch
<roylez> jiero: ...... 居然没电了
<jiero> roylez: 电池低，连上wifi就提示了
<roylez> jiero: 我买了到现在也就重过5次左右的电
<jiero> roylez: 你。。。就不看新闻的吗
<jiero> roylez: 好吧。。。你买了多久了？
<roylez> jiero: 新闻肉刷，上班看新闻的时间大把
<Evanescence> jiero: 我买过kindle3和NOOK2,前一个被摔坏了,NOOK2买来后坏了,没开启过,送回去修是浪费时间钱财,就打算再买一个
<jiero> Evanescence: lol
<roylez> jiero: 我一般是出门在车上才看kindle
<alvin_rxg> 請問一下，迅雷離線下載有沒有什麽前提的？還是任何人都可以使用迅雷離線下載的？
<Evanescence> 主要在厕所时间看
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 付钱的？
<Evanescence> 以前有过破解版的啊好像
<jiero> Evanescence: 我是在商店里被客户逼着站前台时看。。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 不是，我沒用過。主要是別人想要個東西，速度慢。又聽說迅雷離線很快，就是不知道有啥前提
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 付钱
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 好吧……
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,前台还可以看ebook?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 就是下载到迅雷服务器，然后。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 想干嘛干嘛。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 反正当自己的店
<Evanescence> jiero: 打飞机行不行?嘿嘿
<Evanescence> jiero: 万恶的
<weakiwi> 貌似迅雷离线要迅雷的vip的，用idm吧。
<jiero> LeeBowen: 玩 飞机战斗。
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<roylez> jiero: 给来包烟....
<jiero> roylez: 去死。
<jiero> roylez: 你还吸烟么。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接qq邮箱
<weakiwi> 你们在讲什么？
<Evanescence> 最近Unity和Gnome3都无法启动,只有Awesome还可以用,太反常了
<roylez> jiero: 点鞭炮玩
<jiero> Evanescence: gnome 3 功能太少了，也不加
<jiero> roylez: 用香点啊。
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • {求助}更新内核后一段时间，发现无法挂在vfat的盘，比如ipod、kindle http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361792 提示： 抓图5.png 是不是内核不支持vfat了？ 另外，cat /proc/filesystems 显示 Code: nodev   sysfs nodev   rootfs                                                                                         …
<Evanescence> jiero: 我主要是给别人用,还有共享时进去下
<roylez> jiero: 纯爷们当然用烟点
<jiero> roylez: 烧得香只是用来点鞭炮之类的
<jiero> roylez: 靠，我用火把点。
<gebjgd> roylez: 不抽烟的怎么办
<jiero> roylez: 烟不就是稻草卷么
<gebjgd> roylez: 纯爷们用灶台点
<jiero> roylez: 用雪茄点～
<roylez> gebjgd: 跟抽烟无关。是爷们就用烟点，不管抽不抽
<gebjgd> 边上还有煤气罐
<jiero> roylez: 用枪点！
<jiero> roylez: 一发过去比鞭炮还响
<roylez> jiero: 土匪才用枪点呢
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你见过土匪？
<roylez> jiero: 以前有个师兄，绰号匪兵甲
<weakiwi> 同意用煤气点。
<jiero> roylez: 孩子喜欢用鞭炮点鞭炮
<LeeBowen> 一邦男人在打飞机。。。。 - -#
<jiero> LeeBowen: 你是女人？
<jiero> LeeBowen: 来帮忙，扫地
<jiero> 到处都是鞭炮
<LeeBowen> -_-! 不好意思，我也是男的。。。
<gebjgd> \b: 小肠
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac290969/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 神同步！台湾妹纸制作灌篮高手真人版OP - AcFun.tv
<gebjgd> roylez: 你怎么老看这网站
<gebjgd> roylez: 寂寞无聊空虚?
<happyaron> 还有人用scim么？
<weakiwi> 我还停留在反动的linux
<weakiwi> 正处在linux初级阶段。
<\b> gebjgd: 小肛
<weakiwi> 我先用了一个传说中的上网本专用的linux，x—pub，好像是这个名字。
<weakiwi> 结果，每次重启系统都要重新配置一次。
<weakiwi> 接着就是雨林木风的那个仿xp的，我用的是usb做的livecd，结果卡在了开机画面
<gebjgd> weakiwi: arch 
<weakiwi> 自然不能错过伟大的ubuntu，和windows分区冲突，花了我5快买重装盘重装系统
<weakiwi> 接着是android，root从来没有成功过。。。刷rom刷死了。
<weakiwi> 最顺手的是palm。
<weakiwi> re gebjgd arch没用过，用过dsl，中文半天没有搞定，firefox很卡。
<gebjgd> weakiwi: 我也是上网本
<lolicon> weakiwi: 坎坷……
<gebjgd> lolicon: 你更坎坷 都掉线了
<jiero> lolicon: 控什么loli？
<gebjgd> 坑爹的kde4.8
<gebjgd> 好大
<jiero> gebjgd:  gnome 小
<foob> cfy: (defun foo (&rest a) ...)这个在C里叫什么来着，我给忘了
<LeeBowen> 我正在用 KDE 4.8
<cfy> foob: stdarg.h
<gebjgd> jiero: 我都装了 但是不用
<cfy> foob: A  function may be called with a varying number of arguments of varying types.
<cfy> foob: man stdarg.h
<foob> cfy: 我的杯具啊
<cfy> foob: ?
<foob> cfy: 看不懂英文-_-
<cfy> foob: ...
<foob> cfy: 你也玩C？
<cfy> foob: 学过C
<foob> cfy: 厉害，你现在掌握几门语言了
<cfy> foob: 我这不算掌握。。
<foob> cfy: 不是吧，我问个问题你马上连头文件都说出来了还不算掌握啊
<weakiwi> 之前我看过python，对语法要求太严格了。。。
<cfy> foob: 我只是知道。。。从来没用过这个。。。
<foob> cfy: 觉得每学一门语言总得先记点新名词，头晕，为什么这些名词不能统一一下呢
<cfy> foob: 你学一们cl,然后你用emacs作为editor,用sawfish作为wm，你就发现统一了。呵呵
<gebjgd> foob: 学一门cl, 用vim, 上box 你就发现不统一了
<foob> 离那一步还很久啊，我一直在试着找一个EMACS的替代品，结果发现，EMACS/VIM OR eclipse
<weakiwi> 同为编辑器，相差那么大？
<LeeBowen> eclipse 占内存
<tusooa> Use-Perl Use-Emacs Use-Fvwm
<gebjgd> weakiwi: eamcs不是编辑器
<gebjgd> weakiwi: 是os
<foob> gebjgd: 和VIM相比 我更愿意用emacs
<gebjgd> emacs
<MaskRay> Learn-Haskell Learn-OCaml Learn-Ruby
<\b> Haskell Perl C Fortran Matlab
<MaskRay> foob: 打孔机 TECO Assembly 统一了
<tusooa> Bash+Perl
<MaskRay> real programmer 就是这么做的
<foob> MaskRay: 好深奥，完全不懂，讲讲呗
<LeeBowen> emacs 有没有语法提示的？
 * weakiwi 搬了条凳子，坐了下来，双手托腮
<MaskRay> foob: TECO 是个神奇的编辑器..
 * gebjgd 坐在 weakiwi 后面
<\b> gebjgd: 然后呢?
<gebjgd> \b: 你猜
<\b> gebjgd: 你又在打什么坏主意
<gebjgd> \b: 你猜
<\b> gebjgd: bugger?
<foob> MaskRay: 如何神奇
<gebjgd> \b: 我都有你了.不想别人了
<tusooa> gebjgd: Ghost?
<gebjgd> \b: 别人还要重新开始
<\b> ...
<weakiwi> 。。。好混乱
<gebjgd> \b: 好不容易把你的后门开发好了
<tusooa> gebjgd: 就你的nick，补全不了。
<gebjgd> tusooa: 不是吧
<gebjgd> gebjgd: 我自己都可以啊
<gebjgd> tusooa: 啥客户端
<tusooa> erc
<gebjgd> tusooa: 过于强大了 就难免有问题
<jiero> 不睡了。
<jiero> 想要我喜欢的东西啊。
<MaskRay> foob: 大名鼎鼎的 EMACS 的最初设计是给 TECO 提供一套宏^^^
<foob> MaskRay: 明白了
<foob> MaskRay: TECO现在还存在么？
<happyaron> foob: emacs 啥都不缺，就缺个好的文本编辑器，真的
<gebjgd> XD
<\b> lol
<MaskRay> app-editors/teco-1.00-r3[-doc]
<gebjgd> 这话太中肯了
<tusooa> happyaron: ...
<foob> happyaron: 是啊，没有好的text-mode吗？
<happyaron> 把vim装里就完美了。
<\b> 唯意志论者表示神马工具都是浮云...
<MaskRay> Description:         Classic TECO editor, Predecessor to EMACS
 * sevk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<tusooa> happyaron: vim要切换mode,要按esc,麻烦的。
<\b> esc 怎么也比 ctrl alt 好按
<Evanescence> 打算Vim和Emacs都学.....这啥精神啊...
<\b> 最不爽的是 hjkl 在 emacs 里居然要两手一起按...
<lolicon> C-x C-x C-a C-k ……
<tusooa> ESC h i ... ESC v.s. C-b ...
<Evanescence> 各有千秋啊,都超喜欢.就像三轮车和自行车???
<foob> 我也觉得无限ESC有点累
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我想装ubuntu11.10，可是我用的是天翼无线网卡，安装完后要下载的那些东西无法下载，怎么办啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361798 我想装ubuntu11.10，可是我用的是天翼无线网卡，安装完后要下载的那些东西无法下载，宽带也一时换不了，问一下是否可以提前在win xp里下载这些东西，然后再安装ubuntu …
<Evanescence> 一个小时内大概Esc 30次的路过
<foob> 相比之下，我个人还是比较喜欢C_x
<\b> 按 esc 习惯了。 那时候用 TC，空闲时就不停的按 F2。 大概是那时候养成的习惯。
<tusooa> Evanescence: 关键是，一旦esc了，手指就会挫位。
<Evanescence> tusooa: 其实键盘打字多练习,键位熟悉了,啥程度的纠结都不怕,管他Emacs还是Vim
<tusooa> Evanescence: 太偏了。
<Evanescence> 我所有程序都是vim键位绑定的,现在超顺手, 
<jervis> 有哪位高手知道怎么查看archlinux启动时候的跑码屏幕，我看到好多[Failed]
<jervis> please, please
<weakiwi> 客户端换了大字体舒服多了。
<lolicon> Evanescence:  bash ……
<Evanescence> lolicon: 我用zsh,用vim键位....
<Evanescence> lolicon: 限于补全
<fvw> happyaron:  可以
<lolicon> Evanescence: ……
<fvw> tusooa: fvwm就算了 
 * lolicon 打字手指位都是错的
<fvw> tusooa: 习惯了就好 
 * lolicon 只用两个手指
<fvw> lolicon: why?
<tusooa> fvw: m
<fvw> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> fvw m
<tusooa> fvwm
<fvw> tusooa: 以前用发现没提高效率 不用了
<tusooa> 明白不。
<jervis> 之前习惯了openbox,最近在用awesome
<fvw> tusooa: rox 根本 不好用 
<lolicon> fvw: 你是追随ee的脚步么……
<jervis> fvwm的代码几年没动了吧
<fvw> tusooa: 压缩包管理工具也没有 还是 gnome 东西多
<tusooa> fvw: 用fvwm，有不需要用rox.
<lolicon> fvw: 管理文件我只用 shell ……
<fvw> jervis: en
<tusooa> 又~
<tusooa> fvw: 额。吾都是用shell
<tusooa> zsh
<fvw> tusooa: cli gui 那个方便我用哪个
<lolicon> fvw: 以前装过 rox。。发现根本没有用多少次……
<fvw> tusooa: ee? 无关
<jervis> 各位，求教啊，arch linux启动时候那段满屏字母跑的画面怎么在启动后再看到啊
<fvw> tusooa: cli 解包 还可以  要察看下tar内容 还是 gui的好 
<lolicon> jervis: dmesg
<fvw> jervis: demsg
<tusooa> a e - TAB . . / N N TAB RET
<jervis> 我看到两个失败的项
<lolicon> fvw: tfv ……
<jervis> dmesg还那个格式不一样啊
<fvw> cat /var/log/messages
<Kandu> jervis: /etc/rc.local 後面加行 read
<tusooa> fvw: ae-解压.bash
<tusooa> e, extract
<fvw> tusooa: 没必要  我用GNOME 的归档管理器。
<fvw> tusooa: 用cli看 那是当蛋疼
<tusooa> fvw: /me 不用gnome.
<jervis> 加了read后需要重启吗？重启后在哪看到？
<MaskRay> tar gz或7z x
<fvw> tusooa: 你用什么?
<MaskRay> tar xf或7z x
<tusooa> fvw: 其实，用啥都是自己看着办
<\b> 代码 .tar 一般用 vim 看， 直接能浏览源码..
<fvw> MaskRay: 我知道怎么察看 但是cli太麻烦了
<tusooa> fvw: cli
<MaskRay> fvw: 习惯了就好了
<fvw> \b: vim可以 但是 我如果要提取 tar.gz中的 一个文件 还是 gui工具方便
<tusooa> \b: tar其实就是里边的内容打包嘛。
<\b> fvw: 嗯，我用 kde 的全套
<fvw> MaskRay: 该用gui的就用gui
<tusooa> (本来)
<fvw> \b: 我用 gnome-shell
<MaskRay> fvw: 跳转目录有神器autojump,配合zsh completion,比gui方便
<fvw> rox 连垃圾同都没有
<\b> tusooa: 嗯，我指的也包括 zip 这些
<tusooa> fvw: 一般解压，不需要看内容啊。
<tusooa> 吾都没装fm
<fvw> MaskRay: 我直接用 c-x c-f
<fvw> tusooa: 东西多了 不好找 cli怎么找 grep? ... 
<tusooa> fvw: ls啊。
<fvw> 难道你还 tar开 ls grep下 or find it? or lcate
<jervis> tar tvf 可以列出文件列表
<MaskRay> fvw: M-x grep-find
<\b> zgrep
<tusooa> fvw: 一般下载的都是源码。configure/cmake的。
<fvw> 我还是用gui 开了 按个头字母 都找到好久了e
<tusooa> fvw: grep,可以用grep.perl(++)
<lolicon> tar tfv 得到列表…… 然后对列表 grep ……
<fvw> MaskRay: cli 工具 我知道有很多 但是 一些时候 可视化 效率更高
<fvw> lolicon: 我知道 但是 你这样 做很慢
 * lolicon 通常是整个解开…… 没几次只解一个文件……
<lolicon> fvw: 很慢 是什么意思
<\b> 挖坑 haskell vs ocaml: http://goodstuff.im/why-visi-is-written-in-haskell
<sevk> \b ⇪ t: Why Visi is written in Haskell - Good Stuff
<fvw> lolicon: 你还少了 open rxvt -> type -> tab .....
<lolicon> fvw: ……
<MaskRay> fvw: 只解一个文件,zsh也有补全,tar xf teco.targz <TAB>
<fvw> lolicon: 我用gui工具 双击 按首字符 就找到了 拖动 就解了 
<fvw> MaskRay: zsh 补全挺好的 据说是最好的
<lolicon> fvw: 习惯不同……
<fvw> MaskRay: 可惜 有时候 我要什么文件 我也要看了才知道...
<fvw> 有时候 gui效率更好 在chrome里面 要全键盘操作 我只能说蛋疼
<lolicon> fvw: 我终端都是一只可用的……
<lolicon> fvw: 就像你的桌面一样
<MaskRay> firefox上下载(或者根据链接用自C-M-A选择wget -P下载到/tmp)       C-; d切换到urxvtc      j t跳转到/tmp     tar xf *.gz
<fvw> 本来就是鼠标点点的东西, vim模拟 emacs模拟 作用其实不大
<fvw> 顶多就是 一些快捷键而已 
<fvw> 难道 打开页面 还用 键盘 ... 鼠标一点就到了
<MaskRay> fvw: 我就按这些键,一般在/tmp下,j t省略
<tusooa> fvw: 各有所爱。。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 我知道怎样在系统默认的PDF浏览器做书签了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=361801 因为最近看一些几百页的书，很容易忘记自己看到几页，每次看完都要记到备忘录。 有一天我灵机一动，把页码卸载PDF文件的文件头，居然它就会自动打开那一页。每次都是自动。 这是无意中发现的。一般人我不告 …
 * lolicon 用 vimperator 的飘过……
<LeeBowen> 睡觉了，各位晚安～
<jiero> 鲨鱼哦。
<tusooa> jiero: ...
<jiero> tusooa: 我是这里的不和谐分子吗？
<jiero> tusooa: 兔兔
<tusooa> jiero: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361735
<sevk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<jiero> tusooa: 知道啊。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛自己實現了下 stdarg :)
<tusooa> jiero: 想到这个，所以 :em06 了
<fvw> lolicon: 里面的 link 功能 有点搞笑
<jiero> tusooa: 我吃多了巧克力，误以为自己吐血了。。。
<tusooa> ..
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么实现？
<MaskRay> jiero: 皆若空游无所依
<Kandu> cfy: #define vl ptrdiff_t
<Kandu> cfy: #define vs(ap, lastarg) ap= (ptrdiff_t)&lastarg + sizeof(lastarg);
<Kandu> cfy: #define va(ap, t) (ap= ap + sizeof(t), (*(t *)(ap -sizeof(t))))
<Kandu> cfy: 分別是 va_list va_start 和 va_arg
<jiero> MaskRay: 我可对不上哦。
<Kandu> cfy: 這個只適用於 i386 cdecl
<MaskRay> Kandu: vs 有问题
<fvw> Kandu: 默认不都有?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 說說
<\b> Kandu: 没仔细看，但觉得  sizeof(lastarg) 有点怪。 不是加上一个 stack frame 的宽度吗? 怎么跟巨体变量的宽度有关了`?
<\b> 具
<Kandu> \b: cdecl 的規範 last 是第一個參數，第二個參數的地址就是 &last + sizeof(last)
<MaskRay> Kandu: 先转成 char* 再加 sizeof lastargs,再转回来
<\b> Kandu: 我说的不是顺序
<Kandu> MaskRay: 已經轉成 ptrdiff_t 了，是整數類型了,應該沒問題了
<\b> Kandu: 是每次加的宽度..
<Kandu> \b: 每次加的寬度，並不一定是類型的大小，你如果用系統的 va_arg 它會提示
<\b> 哦，也对
<Kandu> \b: 比如 char 傳遞的時候還是 4
<MaskRay> Kandu: 哦,看错了..
<Kandu> \b: 那就不能傻傻地用 va_arg(args, char) 了，得用 args, int
<\b> Kandu: 我指的就是 char这种情况是 4。 照你的意思，粗略看起来好像只加1
<Kandu> \b: 嗯，所以即使傳 char 也得用 va_arg(args,int)
<MaskRay> float 要 + sizeof(double)
<Kandu> \b: 這些問題，都是系統依賴的，即使是標準庫也沒法解決
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安
<\b> < Kandu> \b: 每次加的寬度，並不一定是類型的大小 ==> 我看成不一定是 整型 的大小 。 那句“也对”想的是 double 时候的情况
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> wzssyqa: 磁盘企鹅
<wzssyqa> cfy: hi
<tusooa>  :em20 
<cfy> tusooa: 你又这表情。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cannot open mixer
<cfy> MaskRay: manardb
<tusooa> cfy: 和你那字符smilie,差不多意思的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 一个开源实现。。。我看。。。我们(lisper)应该集中力量开发开源实现。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 尼玛，商业得太贵了。更本不可能买的起。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 如何解决
<tusooa> cfy: 啥lisp能#!
<cfy> tusooa: 一个包装过的tusoo-lisp :D
<tusooa> cfy: 那不就是pl
<namoamitabuddha> cannot open mixer: 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: sudo gpasswd -a $USER audio
<cfy> tusooa: 先读入，然后read-from-string,再eval一下 :D
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 我在 root
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 那就add root试试
<cfy> tusooa: 先读入，去掉第一行,然后read-from-string,再eval一下 :D
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 需要重登录
<cfy> tusooa: 搞定收工。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: I try it. 我已经加入了
<tusooa> cfy: 额。那用来eval的lisp咋#!
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 还是不行
<weakiwi> 有谁知道数码笔。就类似与wacom的inkling那种
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 那不知道了
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 你是纯 alsa?
<tusooa> cfy: 比如，#!/usr/bin/env eval.lisp
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 是的啊。
<tusooa> cfy: 那eval.lisp咋写。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 版本？
<tusooa> cfy: 需要#!吧。
<cfy> tusooa: 不是啊。#!/path/to/a相当于/path/to/a 程序名字
<cfy> tusooa: 这样的呀。
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 1.0.24.1
<tusooa> cfy: 对啊。
<cfy> tusooa: eval，lisp就有啊
<tusooa> cfy: 你说eval,那不是用lisp eval么。
<cfy> tusooa: 去掉第一行。。就能eval了呀
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 算了，我上 pa 试试
<tusooa> cfy: 需要用lisp来eval.对不。
<tusooa> 要不chomp (my $firstLine = <FILE>);$code = $firstLine =~ /^#!/ ? (join '', <FILE>) : $firstLine.(join '', <FILE>);
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: withFile "foo" (\ handle -> do ...)
<cfy> tusooa: 不明白你的意思。我只要编译一个像perl一样的程序就好啦
<tusooa> cfy: 就是，如果第一行是#!开头，代码就是剩下的部分。不然代码是整个文件读入的部分。
<tusooa> 应该是
<tusooa> 要不chomp (my $firstLine = <FILE>);$code = $firstLine =~ /^#!/ ? (join '', <FILE>) : $firstLine."\n".(join '', <FILE>);
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，容易的。不过我从来不这么用cl...
<tusooa> cfy: 那咋用
<MaskRay> #!/usr/bin/sbcl --script
<cfy> MaskRay: 这茬忘了。。。
<tusooa> 额。那不是不能env了么。
<MaskRay> #!/usr/bin/ocamlrun
<MaskRay> #!/usr/bin/runghc
<cfy> haha
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: +1
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: runhaskell
<tusooa> 吾写的脚本都是要#!/usr/bin/env ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 多选项呢
<tusooa> 除开自己再写脚本。然后env...
<tusooa> 写env就是为了到哪儿都能用。
<tusooa> 那样还不如不env...
<MaskRay> tusooa: env 如果有多个命令行选项怎么办
<tusooa> MaskRay: 会挂。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 只能有一个参数。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么办
<tusooa> MaskRay: 抛开移植，不用env
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用个 #!/bin/sh wrap 一下?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾一般都不/bin/sh
<mrx> Hi everyone
<MaskRay> tusooa: 想了个笨办法:http://paste.pocoo.org/show/542140/
<tusooa> 额。。。
<MaskRay> exec /bin/sh -c "tail -n +3 $0 | ocaml /dev/stdin"
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光光
<mugebjgd> \b, 肠肠
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 臭臭
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 猫猫
<mugebjgd> ofan, 饭饭
<mugebjgd> fivesheep, 羊羊
<bocai> 晚安了
<\b> mugebjgd: 癡癡
<rosn> 我想请教一下在12.04中如何设置桌面的3D特效
<rosn> 请问如何查看频道主题啊
<rosn> 管理员你好，请问如何查看频道主题啊
<\b>  /topic
<stlifey> \/..
<alvin_rxg> cosmo und wanda 竟然有真人版……
<knownbad> ～@@
<\b> snugglecat: 早啊
<\b> fivesheep knownbad snugglecat alvin_rxg gebjgd mugebjgd :起床啦!
<alvin_rxg> moin
<zerta_D> hey
<mugebjgd> 刚去完亚超
<jiero> 换头像了。
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?avatar=45445_1327770219.png
<jiero> 打飞机
<jiero> 达菲鸡？
<knownbad> 今天睡昏了。
<jiero>  老大不小了，玩什么枪战游戏啊。Jiero: 3岁就开始玩了
<jiero> knownbad: 睡去啊，我不睡了，——还是睡会儿吧。。。
<knownbad> 够了，周末得作家事。
<mugebjgd> jiero, 姐你多大了
<knownbad> 有女的？
<jiero> mugebjgd: 枪战玩了 21年了
<knownbad> 这跟你姐有什么关系？
<knownbad> 机票降价了。  我可能买贵了
<\b> jiero: 敢玩帯刺刀的不?
<jiero> \b 反正都是假的，带不带刺刀都是假的。
<jiero> \b 刺刀有榴弹好用么，比异形呢？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 该
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 老臭
<knownbad> 没事，武汉过来的降了但我的却涨了。
<knownbad> 总数还是差不多。
<mugebjgd> 今天老婆打嗝 打了2个小时
<mugebjgd> 我后来一压 好了
<MegaDownload> "一壓"
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 恩.一压
<\b> 一压..
<MegaDownload> 壓了兩個小時吧
<\b> 这么牛屄
<\b> 两小时..
<mugebjgd> 没 20秒
<knownbad> 老婆没要求继续压？
<mugebjgd> 膈肌一受压迫 好了
<knownbad> 膈肌长下面？
<mugebjgd> 错了应该说是胸腔一受压迫 膈肌一放松 好了
<\b> 你居然压迫她?
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<ofan> yooooo
<knownbad> heimlich maneuver?
<\b> 晚饭吃罢
<\b> 看天涯
<mugebjgd> 吃完了 又是涮锅子
<\b> MegaDownload: 怎么改这名字了...
<MegaDownload> x)
<mugebjgd> \b, 为了纪念下载毛片的地方
<\b> 换啥名字呢...
<MegaDownload> WhiteHouse
<mugebjgd> \b, danteng
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 你的床多大？
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛?
<MegaDownload> 應該是 2m x 2m
<knownbad> 我好像买小了。
<MegaDownload> knownbad: 有1.8m 應該夠了吧
<knownbad> 这里只有 queen 和 king.
<\\\\\\> 为啥都有人注册了..
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我们不需要那么大的床
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 老婆瘦
<\b> MegaDownload: 无聊了，我们做 online judge 吧
<knownbad> 等老婆来再说吧。
<MegaDownload> 在看電視。。
<Q_Q> 靠
<Q_Q> 这都有人注册
<knownbad> 废话。  就你聪明？
<MegaDownload> x_X
<D_O> knownbad, 行了
<D_O> D_D
<knownbad> 刷屏
<knownbad> 踢他
<knownbad> 踹他
<mugebjgd> [^_^]
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196077
<zerta_D> 桌面截图
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 很普通的gnome
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: 是很普通的
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: 刚重装系统
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 恩 用ubuntu 经常要重装
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 还是网上的东西便宜
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: 我用的fedora 16。今天系统突然启动不了了。不得已重装了
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, fedora 小白鼠
<zerta_D> mugebjgd:感觉fedora用得比ubuntu爽那么一点。
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 都一样. 
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: 等ubuntu12.04。
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 早日用自定制发行版吧
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 今天看到店里的上网本保护套了 好贵25€
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: LSF？
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, arch
<zerta_D> LFS？
<zerta_D> 哦。
<zerta_D> arch安装有点麻烦据说。
<MegaDownload> 啥？
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 没觉得
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 就是给上网本用的保护套 直接包上放书包里的
<zerta_D> mugebjgd: 比fedora安装是麻烦点吧
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, fedora还用安装? 直接拷贝就能用的
<mugebjgd> MegaDownloadhttp://www.amazon.de/dp/B0038L0VWA/ref=asc_df_B0038L0VWA6321143?smid=ALPJ49DNEL3HT&tag=billigerdempce-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B0038L0VWA, 
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y V7 Professional Sleeve Notebookhülle bis 25,9 cm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<MegaDownload> 沒必要買吧
<zerta_D> 有点贵哦
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 放书包里啊
<zerta_D> 买个内胆包就行了。
<knownbad> 白痴才买这么厚的。
<knownbad> 好似买个小书包放大书包里。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 没有薄的
<zerta_D> 我买了个双肩电脑包，带内胆包，可以装15.6寸电脑。要199.
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 早就有了
<mugebjgd> zerta_D, 我现在要给上网本买
<zerta_D> 我在迪卡侬户外店里看到有可以装两部笔电的双肩背包。要300多
<zerta_D> 不过，一般人背两台笔电的机会很少吧应该
<knownbad> 我得买个 sling.
<zerta_D> 背一部笔电就累趴下了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 这个如何? 
<mugebjgd> knownbad, http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/billiger/info/p648590_Belkin-Netbook-Lifestyle-Sleeve-10-25-4cm--schwarz.html
<sevk> mugebjgd,啥网址y Belkin Netbook Lifestyle Sleeve 10" (25,4cm) schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,
<knownbad> 还是去店里看看
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 店里太贵
<snugglecat> 臭男淫
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 直接20€起
<knownbad> 去看样式
 * knownbad 把贱猫压在餐桌上捅玉米棒
<snugglecat> ,...
 * zerta_D knownbad好强
<knownbad> mugebjgd: http://goo.gl/yANUg
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y Amazon.com: 17" Widescreen Laptop Notebook Sleeve Soft Case for Fujitsu, Samsung, Dell, Acer, ASUS Eee PC, Gateway, HP, Sony, Compaq, IBM, Mac, Sharp, Toshiba models: Office Products
<knownbad> 我喜欢简单的。
<zerta_D> 这个便宜
<knownbad> 以前有个一面有薄铝板保护银幕的。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 不要这个
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 我要能放电源线的
<knownbad> 那个就直接从开口直接滑进去，简单又保护银幕。
<knownbad> 不是有书包吗？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这东西10rmb
<zerta_D> fivesheep: 这么便宜？？
<fivesheep> 也就值那么多
<knownbad> 知道但你进口？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你让你老婆给你带一个
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> 原料不贵，是行销贵。
<fivesheep> 美国是这样
<fivesheep> 中国不是
<knownbad> 又不是我要的。
<snugglecat> 臭男人要的
<knownbad> 但现在很多的银幕方不是扁平的了。
<knownbad> 但 memory foam 又太厚了。
<knownbad> 我个人觉的还没找到适合的。
<snugglecat> 有啥好的 php 编辑器
<snugglecat> 在 linux 下
<snugglecat> 别说 java 的ide
<knownbad> 基本上笔记本电脑没变薄只换个 shape.
<snugglecat> 我机器吃不消
<snugglecat> 在 linux 下 有啥好的 php 编辑器 推荐一下
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, vim
<snugglecat> 不要
<snugglecat> 我现在用 komdoedit 6
<knownbad> 误导了视觉但储存是占用同样空间。
<snugglecat> 好用是好， 但启动太慢了
<mugebjgd> snugglecat,  community/gphpedit 0.9.98RC1-2
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 直接pacman搜不就行了 笨
<snugglecat> 那个我也有， 还有别的推荐么
<snugglecat> 找过了
<snugglecat> bluefish, gphpedit, komboedit 都用过
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 你都不满意?
<knownbad> bluegriffon
<snugglecat> komboedit 还是好用， 但我嫌他启动太慢
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> bluegriffon？？
<snugglecat> 我去看看
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 直接vim 那个启动快
<snugglecat> 但我不用 vim 了
<snugglecat> 以前总用他
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, emacs了?
<snugglecat> qtcreator
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 更慢
<snugglecat> 不算慢阿
<snugglecat> 打开太多prj会慢， win版会慢
<snugglecat> linux的，一俩prj的挺快的呢
<ofan> 做qt就用qtcreator
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> knownbad: bluegriffon 这个是网页编辑的ba
<snugglecat> 我要专编 php 的
<ofan> vim
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 直接上netbeans
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 或者eclipse
<snugglecat> 我就是不要 java 的ide， 我机器吃不消阿
<snugglecat> 在我机器, java 都慢， 不知道你的是不是
<snugglecat> 大点的 java 都慢
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 那就直接vim
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> knownbad: 你说的那个是收费的???
<snugglecat> 怎么有preview版的
<knownbad> 双向的。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 又想快 又想好用 只有vim
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 谢了， 但我有点讨厌 vim
<snugglecat> 啥叫双向
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, nano
<snugglecat> 哦， 好吧
<snugglecat> 啥叫双向的
<knownbad> 开源也可以收费的。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我看看许可
<knownbad> http://bluegriffon.org/
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y BlueGriffon, The next-generation Web Editor based on the rendering engine of Firefox
<snugglecat> gpl 可以双向的么
<snugglecat> 我正在那呢
<knownbad> 但不是你要的。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 当然可以
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 比如nx
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 也是开源但是收费
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 哦明白
<mugebjgd> 可以自己编译
<knownbad> 自个搞就免费。
<snugglecat> 哦，就是执行的需要收费， 自己编译的不用
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<knownbad> 谢个屁。
<knownbad> 给钱。
<snugglecat> 但我编译了， 然后供别人下载， 违反了吗
<snugglecat> .......
<knownbad> 违反
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 间接的偷。
<knownbad> 盗版
<snugglecat> 只能分发源码，不能分发成品是么
<knownbad> 但你可以说明然后让别人”直接“从作者下载。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 你可以给出编译教程
<knownbad> 得看它的 license.
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 或者脚本
<snugglecat> 我的理解，可能是错的， 我分发了成品， 所有软件错误都必须由我负责。
<knownbad> 是，我的意思是教程
<knownbad> 那我买你软件。
<snugglecat> 我下载再分发， 这个副本就必须由我来维护了， 不能追索到上游， 是酱紫么
<knownbad> 因为你负责到底。
<knownbad> 不行。
<snugglecat> 我对 gpl 还是一知半解
<knownbad> 看你是什么副本。
<snugglecat> 下载源码后编译，然后分发
<knownbad> 不行，但看 license。
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 盗版行为
<snugglecat> 哦，谢了。 有时间必须 详细研究下 gpl
<mugebjgd> snugglecat, 盗版猫
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> 我没有说我要酱紫做阿
<knownbad> 以前有 public domain 是可以随便你怎么做。
<snugglecat> 我的想法， 自由软件， 应该对开发者开放， 对使用者必须闭源
<snugglecat> 在我看来， 你不对软件做修改， 只是使用， 没有理由对使用者开放源码
<snugglecat> 只是个人的看法
<knownbad> 只要有 license 就有版权。  是一种保护。  要不也会被坏人盗用。
<snugglecat> 阿
<snugglecat> 我想对使用者收费， 对开发者开放
<knownbad> 要不大公司可能盗用你的源码然后注册版权。  后人就不能用你的源码了。
<knownbad> 可能连你自己都不能拥有了。
<knownbad> 你还是去睡吧。
<snugglecat> 是阿， 这个我理解， 而且别人分支后，修改再发布，错误不能追索到我这
<snugglecat> 我起来不久阿
<snugglecat> 太累了， 晚上和儿子看忍者神龟就睡着了
<knownbad> 再回去睡。
<knownbad> 等你上班后就不能日夜颠倒了。
<snugglecat> ............... 再睡就是猪了:)
<snugglecat> 好吧
<knownbad> 不如开始调时差。
<knownbad> 听起来好像跟我飞国内一样。
<mugebjgd> knownbad, 他已经习惯了猫的生活了 没用了
<knownbad> 但他不是猫，是贱猫。
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 今天买了个funkuhr
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 12欧
<mugebjgd> MegaDownload, 还带projektion
<snugglecat> :)换个桌面
<MegaDownload> 哦
<knownbad> 找个好的 sling 还真难。
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://www.ebags.com/product/everest/sporty-hydration-sling-bag/217183?productid=10141606
<sevk> knownbad,啥网址y Everest Sporty Hydration Sling Bag - eBags.com
<erhandsome> ad 0.0
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 谁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不怎么样
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的那个超级便宜 才6偶
<gebjgd> knownbad: 但是还不错
<knownbad> 小巧而实用。
<knownbad> 不想个太大。  12“ 就可以了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我试过了我的上网本 可以放进那个包里
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所以需要一个内胆包
<knownbad> 用你的棉被。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 棉被太大
<knownbad> 老婆的卫生巾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太小
<knownbad> 买德国人用的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国人也有小巧的额啊
<knownbad> 看她们的吨位应该够
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆的同学都不错
<knownbad> 那你结婚早了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 话不能这么说
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你结婚早了 <- 这话绝对对
<knownbad> 事实就是如此。  没教你离婚。
<erhandsome> 第一次来irc...
<knownbad> 这是情色地方。
<erhandsome> ...
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 哪儿的?
<erhandsome> 中国..
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 哦 天朝这点还上线? 厉害
<erhandsome> 防寒假黑白颠倒了
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 新疆 ....
<erhandsome> 恩
<erhandsome> 原来irc里还可以看IP
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 恩呢
<erhandsome> 我刚接触linux  什么都还不知道呢
<gebjgd> erhandsome: 多大了?
<erhandsome> 才17  高二
<erhandsome> 你呢 
<ofan> 真嫩
<cleamoon_> 这里都是怪叔叔...
<erhandsome> 被调戏了...
<erhandsome> 我喜欢怪叔叔
<erhandsome> 哈哈
<MegaDownload> cleamoon_: erhandsome: 這倆都高中…
<cleamoon_> alvin_rxg, ...
<erhandsome> 握手
<\b> erhandsome: 作为怪薯薯， knownbad 和 gebjgd 也喜欢你..
<cleamoon_> erhandsome, 那你的手可需要很长呀
<erhandsome> 嘿嘿
<erhandsome> 怪叔叔们都干嘛的呀   都是搞IT的么
<cleamoon_> erhandsome, 在用什么linux?
<erhandsome> ubuntu
<gebjgd> 新手显然是用那个破玩意
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 知道为什么松下不如sony么
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怕了 sony 哥
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 兼容性还不错的，你要是有个很2的硬件又懒得捣哧，ubuntu还是不错的
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 你那是什么理论... 再说怎么就松下不如sony...
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> 这高中生 连幽默都不懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac291669/
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y 80后怀旧经典广告 - AcFun.tv
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, ...那是你说的让人看不懂
<erhandsome> @sevk 是机器人？
<\b> flashplayer 挂了...
<cleamoon_> erhandsome, sevk是个超级宅，24x366地坐在电脑前，不断的发送别人发的地址内容...
<erhandsome> 那就是机器人了，见过类似的
<gebjgd> \b: 啥浏览器?
<gebjgd> \b: 我好久没见过flashplayer崩溃了
<erhandsome> 我用firefox也看不成
<gebjgd> erhandsome: opera
<erhandsome> 没装opera
<\b> gebjgd: 和浏览器无关，flashplayer 自己的事
<erhandsome> Error #2046
<knownbad> 买了那个 sling。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不好看
<knownbad> 跟你老婆一样
<knownbad> 还好没 tax。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 对 和你老婆一样
<cleamoon_> knownbad, 怎么会没tax？
<cleamoon_> 你们老婆都是包？
<knownbad> 我老婆飞，你老婆不好看。
<knownbad> Sales tax will apply to orders shipped to the following states: CO, IN, KY, TN.
<knownbad> 跟老婆说我喜欢她的五花肉。
<cleamoon_> knownbad, ...忘了你在哪了...原来是那个万恶的地方
<Fox78> 早啊，大家
<knownbad> cleamoon_: 我就喜欢地狱。
<sevk>  06:10
<\b> www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/t.cgi?seK:t9xJ
<alvin_rxg> Title: 测试 (@ www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de)
<\b> www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uajid/t.cgi?s:WtsNKZscl8s:Wd71V#9Grh:Uzz
<alvin_rxg> Title: 为啥有个 ( (@ www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de)
<\b> google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.com)
<knownbad> sex.com
<\b> is.gd/aORSiD
<alvin_rxg> Title: 测试 (@ is.gd)
<\b> is.gd/3xUbqh
<alvin_rxg> Title: gebjgd alvin_rxg knownbad snugglecat fivesheep"胖�+�V� (@ is.gd)
<\b> is.gd/MXXS1r
<alvin_rxg> Title: 为神马会有乱码... (@ is.gd)
<\b> is.gd/FAugR8
<alvin_rxg> Title: 上床看书去 (@ is.gd)
<knownbad> 上床看书是个奇怪的句子。
<knownbad> 好像是去厕所看书。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-01-29
<jiero> 谁帮忙看看 smile！ 创作些？
<jiero> 太搞了吧。。。竟然这么短时间浏览163次。很奇怪的，发现更奇怪的是，中文标点只占半个。。。
<jiero> 这是怎么了。
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<cfy> Kandu: :)
<Kandu> cfy: lisp 的閉源庫，不能在另一實作裡用麼?(或者說 vm 不同，而且沒有和其他語言交互的介面?)
<freeflying> 同学们早
<kratos2012> everyone: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 你是说用sbcl啥的别的implement用这些库？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，是那幾個商業 lisp 實作沒提供麼?
<cfy> Kandu: 啥vm效率好点？
<cfy> Kandu: 好像都是compile过的源代码
<cfy> Kandu: 而这些，是不通用的。
<Kandu> cfy: 那樣的話，要方便只能花錢呀，要一個語言搞定全部，沒有的功能只能自己寫。其他開源的 lisp 實作有介面的吧? 比如 guile 就能方便和 c/cpp/pascal/lua 等等互相調用
<cfy> Kandu: guile怎么交互怎么方便了？
<Kandu> cfy: 比如這個? http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-gtk-scheme/
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，cl里面的cffi可以直接调用C代码。
<cfy> Kandu: 也可以在C里调用cl代码
<Kandu> cfy: cl 標準有說的，還是特定實作各自有?
<cfy> Kandu: 你用了cffi库，sbcl和clozurecl都能用了。ecl不清楚。我看看
<cfy> Kandu: 你那种东西，scheme照样没有定义吧
<Kandu> cfy: 那樣真不錯 XD, 也挺方便了
<cfy> Kandu: ported to Allegro CL, Corman CL, CLISP, CMUCL, ECL, LispWorks, Clozure CL, SBCL and the Scieneer CL;
<cfy> Kandu: 很多了。我用过的都有了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，那我覺得，現有的開源 lisp 夠用了
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<Kandu> cfy: 既然有交互介面，可用的庫就不可勝數了
<cfy> Kandu: 不怕。实在缺特定缺得厉害，咱去用虚拟机 ：D改时间，跑下server模式的。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我昨天，发现有个开源的类似的‘数据库’
<cfy> Kandu: 交互有个问题，速度有问题啊
<cfy> 这样只是库多。但是。。。。。速度很有问题
<LeeBowen> Morning~
<Kandu> cfy: 怪不得都想買商業 lisp
<cfy> Kandu: 商业版的，有很多库。你就算无缝用C啥的开源库，你也不一定比得上。
<cfy> Kandu: 比如有些lisp的源代码级别的调试啥的。
<knownbad> morning.
<cfy> Kandu: kvm是不是好点？
<Kandu> cfy: kvm 是啥?
<cfy> Kandu: qmeu呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 發現 lua 自帶的內存分配器只有9行代碼，真是  as simple as possible
<Kandu> cfy: qemu 我只拿來調試用
<cfy> Kandu: ...这么简单啊。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒其他使用經驗
<cfy> Kandu: 是不是只能=nil来消除？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知，在 block 裡的 local 變數，應該也會自動回收
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。
<jiero> 碰碰 NoIE
<NoIE> jiero: ?
<jiero> NoIE: 表示友好
<NoIE> 我在网站上提问，他们说：I'm sorry, I don't understand what question you are asking. 
<NoIE> 碰碰 jiero
<metbsd> 估计是你英语太好了
<jiero> NoIE: 对了，参与活动吧。
<NoIE> jiero: 好的，什么活动？
<jiero> NoIE: 论坛置顶
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=361817
<NoIE> jiero: 庭有意思的。
<NoIE> jiero: 现在没灵感。等到有灵感的时候，我会参加的。
<jiero> NoIE: 欢迎
<kingbo> 新年好！
<hoxily> kingbo, happy new year.
<kingbo> hoxily: 龙年吉祥
<MeaCulpa> ..
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: alsa 的问题是 debian squeeze 的 bug
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 参加论坛活动吧。 大个子。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=361817
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 准备玩 Tremz吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 2月就出了，话说直接美国服务器就好啊。我在澳大利亚也是去美国服务器。速度和国内没什么差异。
<MeaCulpa> Tremez是啥
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 艺术细胞，我哋，没有的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 只要你的搞笑细胞吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 免费的 Lava Cake from Domino's 啊！！！
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  玩 tremz 吧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 上班了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 什么样子的游戏，热闹么
<adam8157> huntxu: wfh today
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就是 tremulous 的图像更新版
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 蜘蛛战真人？
 * adam8157 brb
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  。。。不只蜘蛛哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 有>24人的<300 ping 的服务器么
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 24人没有的，一般。
<huntxu> adam8157: 真好。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Trem不应该是基地攻守么？人多才好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我今天到了单位后悔了。。。丫没人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为地图少哦。
<MeaCulpa> ... 地图无所谓，经典的就那么几个
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用的上 24人的地图我也就玩了 4个
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 没意思
<MeaCulpa> 人少就是比技术了
<MeaCulpa> 比技术还不如直接Quake
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不一样的技术，近身战是一方的主要玩法。
<MeaCulpa> 玩Realastic FPS就是图热闹
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还要习惯跳墙和爬墙
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩知道，小刀斗极强
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 类似Urban的僵尸模式对吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这个有爆头的
<MeaCulpa> trem有平移跳么？
<MeaCulpa> 我记得是quake引擎
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么平移跳？
<jiero> 不懂
<MeaCulpa> scj...
<MeaCulpa> 哦，quake的一个bug
<jiero> 这个是 quake 3 引擎的
<jiero> 现在也能用 et 引擎了
<jiero> tremz 会是 et或者xreal 两者选一
<palomino|working> 本来是bug，现在变成feature了 :D
<jiero> 没有火箭跳不过。
<jiero> 饿死了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃pizza 。。。饿死
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你电脑什么显卡啊？
 * jiero 发现intel显卡也不差了，跑trine是没问题
<Y2> nick的命令怎么不好使了？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 7900gs
<Y2> ？
<MarconM> sorry for talk in english, but linux has some cliente QQ protocol
<jiero> MarconM:  hi, folk, we cease support for qq here, because its beyond our control; go to tecent for professional help
<jiero>  *tencent or...
<MarconM> xie xie ni 
<Y2> 。。。。
<Y2> jiero: 你真好\(^o^)/~
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 7900gs 很好啊。OpenGL3.2肯定支持
<jiero> Y2: 恩。我是恶棍呢
<jiero> Y2: 专门吓唬小女孩
<Y2> (⊙o⊙)…
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: ...
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 然后是骚扰大女孩
<Y2> jiero: 我嫁给你吧~
<jiero> Y2: .。。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: intel 显卡好……
<jiero> Y2: 你是maya？
<Y2> maya是小女孩？
<jiero> 算是大女孩吧。
<Y2> jiero: 怎么知道
<jiero> Y2: 交谈过
<adam8157> huntxu: 好啥 我在家一直加班呢
<Y2>  你们看到的我显示的nick是什么。。
<tusooa> person:         XIAOFENG ZHANG
<tusooa> address:        Jinan,Shandong P.R China
<tusooa>  :em20 
<jiero> Y2: 就是Y2啊。
<Y2> 奥！
<jiero> Y2: maya的感觉
<Y2> 为啥我这里显示的是Y啊。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: en 还不错
<Y2> 为什么进来都要带IP。。
<Y2> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<Y2> 他妈死、、
<jiero> nyfair: 参加活动来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=361817
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐。
<jiero> roylez: 工作了吗？
<huntxu> jiero: 有啥值得關注的新游戲沒。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 新的啊， Conflict Terra 回归了。
<jiero> huntxu: 其他的么，Battle For Wesnoth 更新了～
<jiero> huntxu: 你要啥类别的。。。
<huntxu>  好久不玩wesnoth了。。。
<huntxu> 大型點的 jiero 
<jiero> huntxu: 玩wesnoth改战役玩呗
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。大型的是朝哪个方向？
<jiero> huntxu: Xplane 11, FlightGear 2.4
<huntxu> jiero: flightgear 嗯
<jiero> huntxu:  Zero-K 更新了性能提升。
<jiero> huntxu: 大概能跑起 2000 vs 2000 了
<MeaCulpa> wesnoth玩一会儿就无聊了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 规则问题
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 规则细节不容易发觉的。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 错了。应该是指挥细节
<kingbo> 请大家推荐一款无线耳机
<kingbo> 求音质
<jiero> kingbo: 随意买个。
<jiero> kingbo: 好牌子的就好了
<kingbo> jiero: 为什么为么说呢
<jiero> kingbo:  因为音质那玩意儿，实在因人而已
<kingbo> jiero: 上百度看了半天越看越不好
<jiero> kingbo: 所以直接买个就好了。满足自己有的就行了
<jiero> 热死了。。。吃了pizza，然后往身上灌水。。。
<jiero> 马上就要出汗了。。。肯定到了30度。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 才30度。。。
<kingbo> jiero: 买耳机是为了减小办公室边那15P的空调外机噪音的，不想再增加噪音
<huntxu> jiero: 廣州夏天夜裏至少也30度的。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。我没在南边待久过，最南方也是宁波。
<huntxu> jiero: 那夏天也經歷過高溫的吧
<jiero> huntxu: 不过 接近 90% 的潮湿度
<jiero> huntxu:  90% humanity + 30 C
<jiero> huntxu: 而且我就2件厚衣服，是不能脱的
<jiero> huntxu: 话说你又熟悉又陌生啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 告诉我为啥我有这样的感觉？
<huntxu> jiero: 幹嘛不能脫 = =
<huntxu> jiero: 濕度高確實容易煩躁。。。
<MeaCulpa> 南方冬天冷
<MeaCulpa> 没暖气
<jiero> huntxu: 又不是在家里， 在工作
<jiero> huntxu: im a silly cashier...
<huntxu> jiero: 公司不開空調 = =？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 今天卖掉耳机了没
<palomino|working> ...........
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不赚那额外的 $65 了，准备直接把耳机送人。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 搞促销啊...你那个点，人流大不大...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 才 200%的利润率
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这样卖耳机根本卖不出去，一般人没准备直接买好东西
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 或者这类的
<huntxu> jiero: 去下melbourne幫我搞到andy murray的簽名吧 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 买家具的话可能会直接买
<jiero> huntxu: 那是谁
<jiero> huntxu: 所以算了
<MeaCulpa> 袋鼠国200%毛利不算高
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊。因为工资去掉了 100%
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不过工资也是我的
<MeaCulpa> 搞一场假抢劫
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我就被丢入太平洋了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 国内新疆很乱吗？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 听说我奶奶的侄女们都逃离了
<Y2> jiero: 在国外？
<jiero> Y2: 。。。要我回去娶你回来是没可能的哦。我也不会会这里了
<Y2> 。。。
<Y2> jiero: 是这样的。。。
<Y2> 我确实有想过你来娶我的事   但没有想过这以后的事  - -
<huntxu> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也不是很乱，新疆一直那样，我党采取不平等手段管理少数民族的
<jiero> Y2: 气你哦：先等到接近了年龄再谈嫁咯
<Y2> jiero: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 所谓不平等，不代表向汉族倾斜，其实现实是向少数民族过分倾斜了...但少数民族民主起点低，所以对他们来说极差更大些
<Y2> 你先说你在哪国
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是少数民族优势大哦，很多都是这样的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 因为不平等，所以大家都不爽
<Y2> 为毛不爽
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 极差
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都不会采取激励措施，只会用起点不同来搞啊。
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 旧共和 -> gcd专制的距离小于封疆甚至奴隶制 -> gcd专制的问题，所以后者体验差
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 那些少数民族连封建和旧共和都没体验过，就被要求进入gcd专制体制，当然不爽
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 听说附近一个胡同里死了很多汉族人，所以我远房姑妈们逃去了福建。
<Y2> 好吧。。  我表示听不懂 
<Y2> ^_^
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 跟这个到没关系吧。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 奴隶还是喜欢奴役么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 饭后闲聊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 奴隶向往封建...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 社会嘛，要一步步来
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 直接给奴隶gcd专制，他们受不了的
<Y2> 话说我还觉得不爽呢。。
<Y2> 为毛少数民族分数线低 
<Y2> 为毛他们公务员好考
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国民族问题比我们复杂得多，丫黑人犹太人都有，联邦宪法仍然没有丝毫倾斜
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 是啊，gcd的政策有问题，倾斜只能带来不满
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 汉人生多了还要罚款呢
<Y2> 9494
<Y2> 给西藏的惠民政策也蛮好啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> Y2: gcd领导人不是喜欢鼓吹生存权么，汉人生存权都被干
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哈。前天澳大利亚旗子被烧，总理被惊失鞋。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 也是给的少数民族政策问题
<MeaCulpa> Y2: 没用的，不平等政策，不管偏向哪方，最终都会导致双方不爽
<MeaCulpa> jiero: en
<Y2> jiero:  不对  先说乃多大。。
<Y2> 有些藏民就是安于现状啊。。
<jiero> Y2: 我很大哦。 87年人
<Y2> 我要是被恩泽的藏民 我就老老实实守着分给我的房子与世无争。。
<jiero> 不是 1887/2087
<Y2> 不算大啦。。
<Y2> 哈哈
<jiero> Y2: 当你有了一定的现状后（不用自己动手得来的），一切细微的改变都会激怒，因为这样，才不能对孩子过分溺爱了
<Y2> 我才不是喜欢惯着别人的人 哇哈哈
 * jiero 抱抱 Y2
 * Y2 恩恩
<Y2> jiero: 我要改名字。
<jiero> Y2: 可能你在其他频道了，所以限制你改名
<Y2> 酱紫啊。。
<Y2> 那我先quit一下
<Y2> 话说改成啥呢。。
<Y2> jiero: 乃骗人啊
<jiero> Y2: 我说的是 可能哦
<Y2> 我把所有的窗口都关了  gtalk我都关了   丫的也该不了啊。。。
<jiero> Y2:  /nick umm
<Y2> 那肿么办。。
<umm> 哇呀呀  好神奇~
<ummm> umm: mmm
<umm> ummm: ;)
<umm> 澳大利亚比这快俩小时吧
<ummm> ummm:  目前是3个小时
<umm> 酱紫啊
<umm> 奥。。 夏令时啊
<tusooa> .....
<umm> tusooa: ( ⊙o⊙ )?
<tusooa> 1
<tusooa> my $a = $_[shift]; # $a => num
<tusooa> my $a = $_[shift]; # shift => num
<ummm> tusooa:  图扫
<cfy> tusooa: => 这啥用法？
<tusooa> (a=>b), ('a', b)
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> 想起来了。
<cfy> 左边的自动加quote
<cfy> 是吧
<tusooa> 对啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 那shift会咋样？
<tusooa> shift()=shift @_
<cfy> ed2k://|file|foo.bar|999999999999999999999|F3EA24AEB564F4C77A102454593B7548|/
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 电驴链接啊，cfy要干嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没啥，我故意把大小改得很大。。看有没有bot出来算。。。。
<MeaCulpa> hehe
<MeaCulpa> 说不定有bot去自动下载那文件了
<MeaCulpa> :0
<cfy> haha
<ummm> cfy: 渣C 回到学校了？
<MeaCulpa> 我曾抓rss里的ed2k自动下载的
<cfy> ummm: daishu
<cfy> ummm: 要2月中旬了。
<ummm> cfy: 稀饭呀
<ummm> cfy: 让人嫉妒啊
<cfy> ummm: - -!
<ummm> cfy: 你知道有人悲惨的都没假期哦
<ummm> cfy: 就像我
<cfy> ummm: 为啥你没有？
<ummm> cfy: 因为没有所以没有
<cfy> ummm: 傻daishu
<ummm> cfy: 来参加活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=361817
<umm> 。。
<cfy> ummm: 不会画画
<ummm> cfy: 很简单哦，看我这样的只是随意复制了几个圆就出来了
<tusooa> cfy: 他那儿，是秋天啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 发现用不来商业的库。。。
<ummm> umm: 吃肉吗？我以前吃的是大块的用味极鲜+糖+酒泡半小时，然后微波炉6分钟烹调的。突然又想吃了。
<ummm> cfy: cfycfy啊。你要毕业了去哪里找工作啊
 * tusooa 想不出那是啥
<tusooa> 估计很 :em06 
<umm> ummm: 不吃肉的飘过。。
<cfy> ummm: 找不到工作。。。。要失业了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: data Foo = Bar !Int !Int
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 这里"!"是啥意思
<ummm> umm: 哦。 你比我还胖胖呢。
<umm> ummm: 我们家昨天请客  今天我妈出去赌钱了  剩我自己在家吃饭  昨天剩的菜摆满了厨房的橱柜  于是我刚才就往左走点吃点 往右走点 吃点。。 来来回回地把厨房走了好几遍。。
<ummm> cfy: 去研究吧。 去美国
<umm> ummm: 这你都看出来了。。。;)
<Kandu> cfy: 你買了幾個庫了?
<umm> ummm: ps: 吃香菇的时候抬头看见了味极鲜。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: here?
<tusooa>  :em20 
<cfy> ummm: 。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<ummm> umm： 我一个人在的时候会极度懒惰，把地瓜土豆用水洗干净，晾干， 然后放入微波炉。
<umm> ummm: 乃是个好男银  还会做饭 我要定了。
<cfy> umm maya?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有遇到过这种问题
<umm> cfy: 有那么明显么 (⊙o⊙)…
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://imagebin.org/196147
<umm> 为什么我现在用的instandbird的字符补全还是有选择性的。。
<umm> 只对部分人起作用。。
<cfy> umm 我随便问问
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: strict data type
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<umm> cfy: 这样子啊。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 就是和 lazy 相对？
<cfy> umm: cy也不在啊
<tusooa> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196147 #...
<ummm> umm 嫁给 cfy 吧
<ummm> 哈哈
<umm> cfy: 那不更好。。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 这是啥问题？
<umm> cfy: 会做饭不
<cfy> ummm: 等你们离了先
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 字体显示问题？
<cfy> umm: 不告诉乃
<ummm> cfy: 我们还没结婚呢
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 对，怪异的事情
<cfy> ummm: 那先结
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 不知道是哪个包的问题
<umm> = =
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 呃
<ummm> umm: 我是恶魔。。
<umm> cfy: ummm他不要我。。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 是 fontconfig 么？
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 吾这里，有的时候往笨兔论坛发帖子的时候，有些字会莫名其妙地变粗。切换下page就行
<ummm> umm 你还有n年的考虑期呢1
<MaskRay> tusooa: 图叟
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<umm> cfy: ummm 嫌我小。。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 不知道往哪里报 bug
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 以前在 ubuntu 里面遇到过
<cfy> umm: ummm也不大啊
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 切换page，再切换回来
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 原来 Bar 3 3, 其实实现时没有直接存Bar 3 3,而是 Bar p q,p q都是指向3 3的指针
<umm> ummm: 听见没~  你也不大啊~
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 没用的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 第一次用到时对 Bar p q 中的 p q 求值
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 选中文字，再去掉选中。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这样效率就低下了
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 没用
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 例如 Bar 3+3 3
<tusooa> namoamitabuddha: 按下关机键。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 是不是在用的时候求3+3
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 你按吧，我报 bug 相安无事。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 是
<tusooa> 一般笨兔的问题，都是报给lp
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 原来是 *(Bar *(3+3) *3), 现在它存成 *(Bar (3+3) 3)
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 这里 * 表示指针(不是合法的haskell表达)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 明白
<cfy> umm: ummm 说他结婚离婚好几次了。。。
<umm> 真的假的？！
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<ummm> umm 我是恶棍哦。 看到想要的就去追。
 * MaskRay learn ocaml
<umm> 奥~  原来每次离婚都是因为你出轨 啊
<umm> 哇啊啊
<cfy> umm: 没关系，至少有一段时间内，你不会饿肚子了
<sikao_lfs> 买了台新电脑，我突然发现我是电脑盲了。win7到处找怎么拨号上网，各种设置，连屏保都找不到。安装的ubuntu11.10也发现都不认得了。到处找配置，甚至找终端都不知道哪里找。
<umm> cfy: (⊙o⊙)…
<sikao_lfs> 问题都解决了。但是突然有电脑盲的感觉了。
<umm> cfy: 乃要求真低
<ummm> umm  不是啥离婚，是根本到不了结婚的步骤哦
<ummm> nyfair:  你的 nick 是什么意思，
<umm> 嗷。。
<namoamitabuddha> tusooa: 现在不用 ubuntu
<umm> 就是 你谈过几个女友 但都是因为你中途爱上别人了  所以最后分手了  对吗？
<nyfair> umm: 啊，nick?
<nyfair> umm: 论坛的么？
<ummm> umm 就是 nyfair 啊
<ummm> lol
<ummm> 错了
<ummm> 什么啊。。。
<ummm> nyfair:  就是nyfair 这个有什么意思啊
<umm> 搞什么。。。
<ummm> umm 不是哦。我从来没承认有女朋友的啦
<cfy> umm: 要求太高，会变剩女的哦
<ummm> cfy:  你。。。
<umm> cfy: 我要求不高啊   ummm会做饭 ^_^
<nyfair> umm: 应该是6个英文单词的缩写，不过那是中二时候的妄想，现在早忘了
<umm> ummm: cfy说你离了好几次婚了。。
<tusooa>  :em04  :em04  :em04
<tusooa>  :em04  :em06  :em04
<tusooa>  :em04  :em04  :em04
<umm> nyfair: 我听不懂你说啥
<ummm> umm 我不在意哦，我要维护我恶棍的形象
<umm> ummm: 为毛
<ummm> umm 恶棍不会太招摇
<ummm> umm 受限少
 * nyfair facepalm
<umm> 酱紫啊。。
<ummm> nyfair:  哦。 6个啊。我还以为是某特定短语呢
<ummm> ummm:  你的client 补齐能力不好哦
<umm> ummm: (⊙o⊙)…  我表示不知道说啥
<umm> ummm: 之前用pidgin就好用啊。。。
<ummm> umm 恩。我继续工作。
<umm> ummm: (∩_∩)
<ummm> umm  client我应该对 nyfair说
<cfy> 太混乱了。。。
<umm> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊！
<cfy>  ummm: umm: 你们两干净结合，然后只用一个nick
<ummm> cfy: 。。。
<cfy>  ummm: umm: 你们两赶紧合体，然后只用一个nick
<cfy> umm: 跑到 袋鼠国，把 ummm 强奸了
<umm> cfy: 他不要我。
<cfy> umm: 生米煮成熟饭
<umm> cfy: 你是怎么分清我们俩的。
<umm> cfy: 我才不强求他。。
<cfy> umm: m的个数啊。
<umm> - -！
<umm> 那你怎么记住的
<tusooa> nick颜色。
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么弄得？颜色
<tusooa> `umm'是白色。`ummm'是棕色。
<cfy> tusooa: 贴配置
<umm> tusooa: (⊙o⊙)…
<tusooa> cfy: 看github
<cfy> tusooa: 求url
<umm> tusooa: 还是我比较纯洁 哇哈哈
<umm> cfy: 你的难道没有颜色？
<ummm> umm 看到某喜欢的女生 吃了 一堆 lime 哦。
<ummm> umm 我又是恶棍了
<cfy> umm: 没有。
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Config/.emacs.d%2Bconfig/plugins/erc.el
<umm> ummm: 。。。
<ummm> umm 难不成我是喜欢后宫的人么。
<umm> ummm: 神马意思
<ummm> umm 喜欢很多很多人
<umm> 奥。。
<umm> 那证明你博爱 （多情）
<umm> 哇哈哈
<cfy> umm: hi
<cfy> tusooa: 好咯
<umm> 咋啦
<cfy> ummm:daishu
<cfy> ummm: 人呢？
<umm> 撞墙去了。。。
 * ummm O:-)
<ummm> 我是天使
<cfy> 哦。好了
<umm> 我觉得喜欢好多人不是什么错啊。。
<cfy> 你俩颜色分开了。
<umm> 本性使然。
<cfy> 这样不太好。
<cfy> 想我喜欢lisp
<cfy> common lisp,librep,emacs lisp
<cfy> 都是lisp...
<ummm> cfy: 。。。
<ummm> cfy:  你太lisp了。。。都坑了
<cfy> umm: 所以你嫁给 ummm 刚好
<umm> cfy: 你在我这里是粉色的
<umm> cfy: 为啥
<cfy> umm: 我不知道
<umm> 。。。。。。
<ummm> cfy:  你平时是绿色的，对我说话就黄了
<umm> ummm: 你在我这里是黄色的- -
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> ummm: 你俩同一个客户端啊？
<ummm> cfy
 * ummm pidgin
<umm> instanfbird
<umm> instantbird
<ummm> 都是鸟儿。。。
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 哈哈。
<cfy> 果然一对
<umm> 好吧。。 我昨天也是pidgin的。。
<cfy> tusooa: 人呢？
<umm> 我今年准备自学计算机。。
<umm> 有支持的木。。。
<ummm> umm 自学吗？为了什么呢？学什么呢。
<ummm> lolicon: 秋猫。到秋天了。要割毛
<umm> ummm: 大学里选修。。 自己喜欢啊。。
<umm> ummm: 学啥到时候就知道~\(≧▽≦)/~啦啦啦
<ummm> umm 大学里选些奇怪课好哦，我从来没有把握好上大学的机会呢。
<lolicon> ummm: 南半球？
<ummm> umm 本来我想要学心理学 
<umm> 为啥许多程序猿都好喜欢猫。。
<umm> ummm: 我高一的时候想。。
<cfy> umm: 猫好玩啊。
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<lolicon> umm: 大学有研究X片的选修
<umm> ummm: 但我真的要选修计算机。 主修中文。
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔好
<umm> 毕业后以计算机为主就业。
<umm> snugglecat: 猫叔好。
<tusooa> cfy: 
<ummm> cfy:  我曾经喜欢猫，因为猫自由啊，不受你的管理，后来不喜欢猫，发现猫贴着人，怪无聊的
<umm> 。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 现在好了 umm ummm 你俩随便说。我现在nick颜色不同咯
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看， 这个怎么样
<snugglecat> atomCat
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看， 这个怎么样
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://imagebin.org/196152
<umm> cfy: - -
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 忘了贴地址了
<umm> ^_^
<cfy> snugglecat: 猫叔，你猜 umm 是谁？
<umm> snugglecat: 为什么这么喜欢猫？
<snugglecat> zhan
<snugglecat> 就是喜欢
<umm> 。。。
<snugglecat> zhan, 哦， 不是你
<cfy> umm: zhan 好
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看啦
<umm> cfy: \(^o^)/~
<cfy> umm: 那看来我比较厉害
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114906
<umm> cfy: 我说了一句话 ummm就知道我是谁了。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来
<snugglecat> 出来
<snugglecat> 出来
<cfy> umm: 哦。。。。。我看看log
<umm> 。。。。
<umm> 不信？
<snugglecat> 谁弄个会让 knownbad 响铃的插件
<snugglecat> 闹死他
<tusooa> /whois
<umm> 不行  我还是换回pidgin吧
<umm> 这个色儿太花哨  看着眼睛疼。。
<snugglecat> 是不是左边的猫和右边的风格不配
<ummm> umm: 因为你对我说的第一句话是：“ 我嫁给你吧~”
<cfy> @_@
<tusooa> maya (~Administr@119.191.185.25)
<cfy> ummm: 太霸气了。。。。。
<cfy> maya: 我没这么早的log....
<maya> tusooa: 咋啦
<tusooa> umm (~Administr@119.191.185.25)
<maya> 。。。。。。。。
<umm> tusooa: ^_^
 * snugglecat 使出看家本领 佛山无英腿， 将 knownbad 踢飞到 天堂， 上帝说"你不属于我这"， 又将 knownbad 打下地狱， 阎罗王说“你来干嘛， 地狱不欢迎你”， 最后 knownbad 跳出了轮回
<tusooa>  :em04 
<umm> cfy: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cfy> :em04
<snugglecat> 装了一个 amaya， 装不上
<umm> 还是pidgin舒服啊
<umm> cfy: 乃还是粉色的 哇哈哈
<snugglecat> 老底么
<umm> ummm: 变成绿色的了
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i114906
<umm> ummm: 我去写作业啦
<umm> cfy: 我去写作业啦
<cfy> umm @_@
<cfy> umm: 哦。。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 干嘛
<snugglecat> knownbad, 出来啦
<snugglecat> 出来
<tusooa> snugglecat: nick颜色。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你老婆叫你上床啦
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 这家伙怎么了
<umm> tusooa: 什么字体~
<tusooa> Monaco
<umm> 嗷。。
 * snugglecat 捅了捅 knownbad 的菊花
<umm> tusooa: 好吧。。  irssi在win下没眼看了。。
<palomino|working> .......
<tusooa> 哦。闻到死啊。
<snugglecat> 出来 knownbad 
<umm> 走~咯~~
<ummm> tusooa:  为啥 Monaco 在这里这么流行呢？
<ummm> tusooa: 苹果都抛弃了
<tusooa> ummm: 有roylez提供帮助
<ummm> tusooa:  哦 
<tusooa> ummm: 有roylez提供支持。
<ummm> tusooa:  。。。 Deja Vu 有所有 Linux 发行版支持。。。
<roylez> tusooa: 秃君...
<ummm> roylez:  乐乐不干好事
<nyfair> 我觉得Monaco的后继者menlo一点都不好看
<tusooa> 在这里除开exp不就是roylez
<roylez> ummm: 渣袋鼠
<ummm> nyfair: 那个是仿照 DejaVu 做的
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/196154
<roylez> adam8157: 上班了？
<ummm> nyfair: 不是。。。原来 menlo直接是 Deja Vu 的fork
<nyfair> ummm: 谢谢指教
<nyfair> 冬青黑还是不错滴，中文日文混在一起也自然
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥时候上班
<ummm> nyfair: 去画图标去吧。
<kingbo> pidgin有对发出消息替换过滤，能不能对收到的消息过滤?有的消息太多无效的东西在里面
<p8x8x8> 网络配置 interfaces 文件里面的 iface 这些命令在那里能找到详细的解析呢？
<ummm> PulseAudio Equalizer 在 Fedora 仓库里， 但是不在 ubuntu仓库里。为啥啊？
<p8x8x8> 我的 电脑安装了ubuntu后上不了网啊
<knownbad> kingbo: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins
<nyfair> p8x8x8: 路由器上网吧
<fvw> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM4ODgxMjU2.html
<sevk> fvw,啥网址y 清华男不解风情之“然后就没有然后了”系列（全）—THTV清华电视台新年献礼[1080P无水印修正版] - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<p8x8x8> 是的 我是通过路由器上的
<kingbo> knownbad: 好多洋文，还是要谢谢
<nyfair> p8x8x8: 什么网络环境？
<p8x8x8> 刚开始的时候是  auto lo     ; iface lo inte loopblack ;
<knownbad> kingbo: Purple Plugin Pack  Go  Provides over 50 various plugins, including oft-requested IRC-related plugins.
<nyfair> p8x8x8: 如果是网卡驱动问题，那还是别用ubuntu了
<fvw> pidgin 好像被抛弃了
<p8x8x8> 是路由器拨号的 路由一台XP 跟一台 ubuntu 就是ubuntu上不了网
<p8x8x8> 我之前安装的英文版ubuntu是上的了网的
<kingbo> knownbad: 洋文学的不好，能直接推荐一个相应的吗
<knownbad> kingbo: ubuntu?
<nyfair> p8x8x8: ubuntu的desktop光盘能上网么？
<p8x8x8> 但中文版 就能的
<kingbo> knownbad: 不是，是gentoo
<p8x8x8> 光盘能上网的
<nyfair> p8x8x8: 哦，那就是各种恶心的设置问题了啊
<p8x8x8> 我是用usb驱动 安装ubuntu的
<nyfair> ping路由器通吗
<p8x8x8> ping 不通 曾经设置成能ping通的 但只能访问路由首页 没有得到网络资源
<nyfair> 其实ubuntu上网设置我完全不知道，我用的arch有个rc.conf，ubuntu是什么我完全没概念
<knownbad> kingbo: emerge --search pidgin | grep plugin
<p8x8x8> 我略略看过下教程 觉得 应该是不难的 就是 到了linux 感觉 每个设置都要很完整的了解该方面知识才能用 才觉得有点郁闷 
<knownbad> 其实我不用 gentoo，是搜索出来的。
<kingbo> knownbad: 谢谢，这个知道的，只是有些简介看不懂，找不到对应的功能插件
<knownbad> 我这里叫做 purple-plugin-pack 。
<kingbo> knownbad: 好，我找找
<knownbad> 其中有 irc helper, irc more, join/part hiding 。
<nyfair> p8x8x8: 这点其实ubuntu做的足够傻瓜化了，不信可以去问问这里用贱兔的
<kingbo> knownbad: 有，谢谢
<p8x8x8> 但是傻瓜化跟底层的概念拉不开 比较容易混乱
<ofan> 应该问用arch的
<ofan> ubuntu也不怎么傻瓜，还有很多人不会弄双系统
<p8x8x8> 为什么要弄双系统？
<ofan> 优秀的软件都是把用户当成残疾人来设计
<nyfair> 有真傻瓜linux么？
<p8x8x8> 在shell 环境下能做到多线程我觉得linux已经做的很不错了 
<p8x8x8> 但用一个系统 不得不要考虑 配置的问题
<ofan> 真傻瓜就是让你觉得：”你连这都不会搞，你就是傻逼"
<p8x8x8> 所以单单为这个 网络的配置 都搞了我一个星期
<ofan> 这个标准是很高的
<nyfair> ofan: 但这种话别不能跟上一代人说啊
<ofan> 我说这是标准
<nyfair> ofan: 人家连键盘都不熟悉了，怎能强求敲命令
<ofan> 没让你跟爹妈这么说
<nyfair> 还是webos吧
<lolicon> 1 1 was a race-horse, 2 2 was 1 2. When 1 1 1 1 race, 2 2 1 1 2.  <--- 什么意思……
<fvw> ...
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<p8x8x8> 我下了 晚上在来跟大家讨教 谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 地图完全不熟悉
<cfy> lerosua: 斗篷好
<lerosua> cfy:  新年好。大家新年好
<cfy> lerosua: 果粉好
<huntxu> lolicon: 你發的什麽哦 = =
<lerosua> huntxu:  你已经飞回北京了吗
<huntxu> lerosua: 恩，昨天下午到的
<lerosua> huntxu:  祝你在北京顺利 :-)
<huntxu> lerosua: thx～
<ummm> MeaCulpa: sha1?
<ummm> Mea
<lolicon> huntxu: 那句话什么意思
<lolicon> huntxu: 看不懂啊……
<ummm> lolicon: 你很会卖萌吧。
 * lolicon 找到了
 * lolicon 11 is a race-horse, 22 was one too. when 11 won one race, 22 won one too.
<lolicon> huntxu: 
<huntxu> lolicon: = =
<nyfair> nice boat!
 * lolicon 垃圾君：可以摸吗？ 小忍：不摸怎么做？
 * lolicon PS：他们在说洗头
<ummm> lolicon: 我要摸摸你的脑袋。
<ummm> lolicon: 我说摸就想到摸脑袋。。。
<tusooa> .
<nyfair> 请教下，谁熟悉rpm package的spec文件。 %prep是干什么用的
<ofan> man rpm
<itisme> hi, all
<nyfair> ofan: thx, got it
<itisme> 大家好
<ofan> 好
<sevk> itisme, 好  ㍦ 
<nyfair> 怎么没有 “除夕还有-7.55天” 呢？
<Guest94968> 额 能说中文不？
<Guest94968> xwindow 打不开咋办？
<billy3321> 重灌
<billy3321> 重開機
<Guest94968> 重启不行 卡在开机动画那
<nyfair> 重灌的意思是reinstall
<DaBao> 我算是弄明白了，什么 Siri、语音助理，说白了就是一个类 IRC 的 Bot，无非是多了项语音输入
<Guest94968> - - 不想重装
<ummm> DaBao: 。。。
<nyfair> 话说linux有Opensuse Launchpad这样的online编译服务，windows的有么？
<DaBao> ummm:  刚才看别人玩 Android 语音助理感悟到的
<ummm> DaBao: 根本不用啊， Siri 用过，但是很麻烦。
<ummm> DaBao: 只有一个人的时候才用。 
<DaBao> ummm:   Android 的语音助理还可以
<ummm> DaBao: 在Ipad > Iphone的背景下，没意思哦
<DaBao> 但用上一会就感觉好傻
<ummm> DaBao: 好吧。。。国内ipad没有3G好像。
<DaBao> 用 Wifi
<ummm> DaBao:  wifi 我真没见过。。。
<ummm> DaBao: 实在话就是不知道wifi是啥，只见过wlan
<Guest94968> Xorg.0.log http://good.gd/1898069.htm  帮帮忙啊
<DaBao> ummm:  自己用无线路由架一个吧，呵呵
<sevk> Guest94968,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Guest94968> Xorg.0.log  我图形进不了
<DaBao> 咦，怎么进论坛得使轻功了？
<ummm> DaBao: 去加入论坛活动吧
<DaBao> 一段时间没逛论坛，就得用轻功了。。。
<weakiwi> 轻功指什么？
<DaBao> 番强
<ofan> Guest94968: grep 'EE\|WW' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Guest94968> 额 啥意思？
<Kandu> c 裡面有沒有複製一個字符串並返回新字符串地址的庫函數?
<Kandu> 自己不提供目標地址的
<weakiwi> 上ubuntu论坛都要翻墙。。。ubuntu的论坛服务器不是在境外么？
<Guest94968> Xorg.0.log 在 http://good.gd/1898069.htm 上IRC好像不能发多行 继续求帮忙啊
<Ansik> vbox里装的centos运行vbox里没有了。。
<Kandu> adam8157: ^ 有木有?
<ofan> Kandu: define个宏
<Ansik> vbox里装的centos.今天打开vbox突然发现centos不见了。好像被谁删了一样，有没有人遇到？
<DaBao> weakiwi:  问题就是我现在得轻功才看得到，否则回复超时。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 得到源長度，然後 alloc, 然後複製這樣麼?  (我是想，若有 c 提供了這樣的函數，結合它的內存管理器有優化就好了(現知的的 strlen 走一遍，cpy 又一遍有點多做)
<weakiwi> dabao。。。会不会是运营商的原因，像联通访问某些网站镜像不在联通服务器上的网站就会很卡。
<DaBao> weakiwi:  不知道，也许吧。阁下的能正常进入不？
<ofan> Kandu: 没有办法，必须要先知道长度才能分配
<ofan> Kandu: 或者再维护一个str_size来追踪字符串长度
<MaskRay_> Kandu: strdup
<weakiwi> dabao，好久没有上过了，主要是我的linux知识不多。
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯
<Kandu> MaskRay_: thx
<Kandu> MaskRay_: 這個，進 c std 了沒?
<cfy> Kandu: strdup() conforms to SVr4, 4.3BSD, POSIX.1-2001.  strndup() conforms to POSIX.1-2008.  strdupa() and strndupa() are GNU extensions.
<Kandu> cfy: thx
<cfy> tusooa: 我发现一个问题。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<cfy> tusooa: 这样其实更累。。。我根本很难卡出谁在对我说话。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 原来 cfy 很明显的。。。现在变得不明显了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 是MaskRay和MaskRay_颜色不一样是不
<ofan> Kandu: 不是c标准的
<cfy> tusooa: 是 cfy 和 kandu快一样了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 能不能把cfy变得闪动的？
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这边，`tusooa'，一直都是蓝色
<tusooa> Kandu是青色。
<tusooa> cfy是红色
<cfy> tusooa: 我也蓝色啊。可是我这里 k andu是青色
<cfy> tusooa: 快一样了。。。。
<pocoyo> ....
<ofan> 你们都是白色
<pocoyo> 为啥是蓝色？青色的？
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这儿有notice提示的。
<cfy> tusooa: 求url
<cfy> tusooa: 我给忘了
<tusooa> cfy: 还是原来那个文件。
<cfy> tusooa: 忘了啊。。。
<tusooa> 翻翻历史，肯定有 :em04 
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<Kandu> XD 我這邊，你們都是綠色 op 都帶綠帽子
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Config/.emacs.d%2Bconfig/plugins/erc.el
<tusooa> 只是里边带个+字。转码之后不好看。
<cfy> tusooa: 带个+ ？
<cfy> tusooa: 我先问问，你这个啥效果？
<tusooa> cfy: 你看那%2B
<cfy> %2B?
<pocoyo> 2b?
<pocoyo> cfy: 你们讨论什么呢
<cfy> pocoyo: erc notify
<tusooa> cfy: 就是有人说了句话。如果带你的nick,就会出来个notice的提示。
<cfy> tusooa: wm里？
<pocoyo> cfy: 不是早就有了吗。
<tusooa> cfy: notice.可以自己设。不管是notify或者sm-Notice，都可以。扩充下given/when就行。
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Config/.emacs.d%2Blisp-others/erc-nick-notify.el
<tusooa> notice-msg https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/notice-msg
<pocoyo> tusooa: notice-msg 还是 perl的。。 emac24 不是有 notifications 替换 notify-send 的。
 * cfy 求测试
<pocoyo> cfy: http://modioyo.appspot.com/2010/12/13/erc-nofify-send.html
<pocoyo> cfy: 失败了吧。
<tusooa> pocoyo: 因为，吾这里，直接notify-send会出错。再说，为了加强可选择，给了个wrapper
<cfy> pocoyo: 成功了，不过notify-send出来的太丑了。。。
<ofan> 谁装了风行？
<tusooa> 话说为啥这脚本会没有.perl后缀。很奇怪当时咋想的。
<cfy> tusooa: learning perl说的
<cfy> tusooa: 后缀是不需要的，别人不管你用啥写的。
<tusooa> cfy: ..
<pocoyo> cfy:  你找个好看的？
<cfy> tusooa: 难道你以后用C写，改成foo.c么
<cfy> haha
<cfy> tusooa: :D
<cfy> pocoyo: 估计是我主题啥的关系吧。
<tusooa>  :em06 
<tusooa> cfy: 要是用c写，编译出来就不带.
<pocoyo> cfy: 可以载个图出来看看。
<cfy> 好
<cfy> cfy: test
<tusooa> cfy: 而且这样的脚本应该不会去用c/c++重写。
<cfy> tusooa: 就是都是黑的，字体也很丑。。。
<tusooa> 可能会叫foo.gcc
<huntxu> cfy: notify-send哪裏醜了 = =
<pocoyo> cfy: 你这个私聊的时候 不会打出来吧。
<tusooa> cfy: 字体，你看看gtk-theme-switch2
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么看？
<tusooa> huntxu: 以前是那样的。
<tusooa> cfy: 安装啊。
<cfy> tusooa: 只有两个。。。另个更丑。。
 * ofan 谁装风行了
<tusooa>      Installed versions:  0.1.8.26(11时24分29秒 2012年01月27日)(-gtk3)
<tusooa> [I] x11-themes/light-themes
<pocoyo> tusooa: notify-send 现在可以有颜色了没？
<mofaph> 大家好。有人对 Git 的最初版本的源码有研究么？
<tusooa> pocoyo: 黑底百字
<pocoyo> tusooa: 原来有 后来不知道为啥不行了。
<tusooa> 吾也不知道啊。。。
<MaskRay_> cfy: C有啥好的REPL
<cfy> MaskRay_: 不清楚。没有尝试过
<mofaph> MaskRay_: REPL 是什么意思？
<MaskRay_> mofaph: read-eval-print loop
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ... jay1 太乱了
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 有不少没头脑
<cfy> 求测试，等几秒,
 * MaskRay_ 推荐 http://repl.it
<mofaph> MaskRay_: #define alloc_nr(x) (((x)+16)*3/2)，这个宏到底是什么意思呢？
<pocoyo> cfy: ...
<MaskRay_> mofaph: 给上下文
<cfy> pocoyo: 好像没效果。我在看电影。。
<cfy> smplayer...
<pocoyo> cfy: 有啊。我这里正常。 totem 时正常。
<cfy> pocoyo: 没提示算了。有急事可以打电话 haha 
<mofaph> MaskRay_: 在 Git 的最初版本中的 read-cache.c 有这么几句源码
<pocoyo> cfy: 呃。那是。
<mofaph> 	active_nr = hdr->entries;
<mofaph> 	active_alloc = alloc_nr(active_nr);
<mofaph> 	active_cache = calloc(active_alloc, sizeof(struct cache_entry *));
<mofaph>  
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 昨天没去。休息
<iGoogle> pocoyo: sextip支持颜色。支持pango语法
<mofaph> MaskRay_: Git 的最初版本可以这样签出： git checkout -b orig e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 怎么使用？
<MaskRay_> mofaph: 不知道。。
<iGoogle> 就是自己写的gtk窗口。 lol pocoyo
<iGoogle> 论坛有
<MeaCulpa> jay1 玩法和jay2完全不一样...要自己养活自己
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 也不是嘛。是那些人傻点，总是field ops不来。
<iGoogle> HTML5带你重温《命令与征服》
<MaskRay_> pocoyo: 你是modioyo？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 现在去jay1?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我在jay1
<MeaCulpa> 在练最后一个职业，covert ops
<iGoogle> 额。那我去
<DaBao> iGoogle: HTML5带你重温《命令与征服》？
<MeaCulpa> 我怎么不能拔衣服 。。。
<fengya90> 有没有用quassel irc的，那个怎么设置它点击关闭按钮最小化到system-tray，貌似它直接关掉了
<DaBao> fengya90:  还正在使用原始的 XChat
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 草吧草吧。没事就被ban了。真打得顺手。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 为啥
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: jay 是什麼?
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我在学习狙击呢...基本不在任何游戏聚集
<iGoogle> 谁知道。草
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: jaymodm, et的mod
<Kandu> 唔~
<iGoogle> 我杀你一次。你啥我一次。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你开外挂被发现了？
<iGoogle> 没外挂
<iGoogle> 那pb估计又神经了
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> 灰色的 tusooa ;黑色的 iGoogle 
<cfy> iGoogle: 我把emacs删了
<iGoogle> 有一个家伙，打他脑袋很多枪，居然被他回头打死。估计那家伙有外挂
<iGoogle> 然后就被ban
<tusooa> cfy: 吾这边，`tusooa'是蓝色，`cfy'是红色，`iGoogle'是白色。
<iGoogle> cfy: ... why
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥删emacs
<cfy> tusooa: iGoogle: 因为我改用emacs-vcs了
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<MeaCulpa> jay1右端乱...
<MeaCulpa> 有点乱~~
<tusooa> cfy: 那不就是emacs-9999
<iGoogle> 这啥
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道。。。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢欺负你。 lol
<tusooa> cfy: 应该是cvs吧。vcs是version control system的缩写。
<iGoogle> 看你间谍，傻傻的站那里。
<tusooa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=361857
<cfy> tusooa: [I] app-editors/emacs-vcs
<iGoogle> file:///home/eexp/%E9%9F%B3%E4%B9%90/%D0%9D%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B8%20-%20%D0%AF%20%D0%BB%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%BB%D1%8E%20%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B1%D1%8F.mp3
<cfy> iGoogle: 能听懂俄文？
<cfy> iGoogle: 能听懂俄语？
<iGoogle> Натали - Я люблю тебя.mp3
<iGoogle> 音乐嘛
<tusooa> {X Xaw3d alsa athena dbus gconf gif gnutls gpm gsettings gtk gtk3 gzip-el hesiod imagemagick jpeg kerberos libxml2 m17n-lib motif png selinux sound source svg tiff toolkit-scroll-bars wide-int xft +xpm}
<tusooa> ~24.0.92-r1 #其他都是mask
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去jay2? 不过估计联合ban了。
<tusooa> cfy: 你测试下。有fcitx不。
<cfy> tusooa: 没
<tusooa> cfy: 那算
<tusooa> cfy: 践兔有vcs判断更新不。
<cfy> tusooa: 没有吧
<tusooa> cfy: 额
<jiero> cfy: tusooa 两个都是 跟他哦哦、
<jiero> gentoo？
<jiero> 贱兔族？
<cfy> jiero: ?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 
<cfy> jiero: 干嘛袋鼠
<jiero> cfy: 贱兔一族，需要标签啊。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有fcitx，
<tusooa> ......
<cfy> jiero: label:kangaroo
<MaskRay> ocaml 的函数可以带 label
<jiero> cfy: 怎么打开 加密的盘区？
<cfy> jiero: 啥加密的？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 等我练好sniper
<cfy> MaskRay: mpc换歌曲的时候能触发事件么？
<MeaCulpa> 友军给我烟雾弹捣乱..
<cfy> MaskRay: 你知道么？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那你骂啊
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 最讨厌乱扔烟雾闪光的了
<cfy> MaskRay: 用 mpc idle?
<MeaCulpa> 终于练满了...不喜欢狙击，累
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还玩 et 啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 直接连 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩ETQW 啦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我对ET一点好印象都没，移动的样子太难看了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就好像突然闪现一样。
<jiero> cfy: 就是安装的时候选了加密主目录
<jiero> cfy: 现在没法用其他linux读了
<MaskRay> cfy: 能 mpc idle
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。
<cfy> jiero: mount看下结果。我不清楚ubuntu的做法
<jiero> cfy:  fedora 的做法啊。
<cfy> jiero: 看下。一样不清楚。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我就喜欢这样的，移动快一点
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那些慢的我头晕
<cfy> jiero: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/EcryptfsAuthConfig
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y Features/EcryptfsAuthConfig - FedoraProject
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是移动快慢，而是动作僵硬。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 动作受不了
<Guest80109> QQ
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: jay2也ban了。原因：去年ban过。草。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: hehe
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 敌人太阳痿了，我直接拿炸药包去spawn kill
<Guest80109> QQ好像没有ubuntu版的吧
<mugebjgd> Guest80109, gtkqq webqq
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 敌人只是一个盒子，供我瞄准而已，I don't care
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你自杀没意义。spawn不一定去血的
<Guest80109> 有什么好的游戏可以在ubuntu上玩的，推荐一下，谢了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。不想看那些讨厌的
<jiero> Guest80109: 自己搜吧
<iGoogle> jiero: etqw有服务器。不要key的？
<jiero> iGoogle: 国内服务器是不要key的吧。
<iGoogle> 又不确定
<jiero> iGoogle: 你有钱，买个key不过 $2~3 吧。
<iGoogle> 不买。
<jiero> iGoogle: 那好吧。
<Guest80109> 谢了
<cfy> $2~3.....
<cfy> 买个软件要$2000~3000了。。。
<jiero> cfy: 怎么了，你的3顿饭钱？
<cfy> jiero: 没啥啊。
<cfy> jiero: 是差不多
<jiero> cfy: 神只要10分钟就赚到了。
<tusooa> ..
<jiero> tusooa: 我也是。但是我没干
 * cfy afk
<jiero> tu
<jiero> tusooa: 图扫你会毕业吗？
<tusooa> 啥`图扫你'
<iGoogle> could someone give me a ET:QW key? - GameAxis Forums
<MaskRay> 索额图
<MeaCulpa> etqw没真人玩貌似
<MaskRay> 吐水鸭
<MaskRay> 图叟
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 玩的就是少。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那个公司越出游戏，越是强调协作，越是走下坡路
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋都这么奇怪
<jiero> tu
<jiero> tusooa: 你可以承受。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<jiero> tusooa: 心理变态了哦。
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em04.gif
<tusooa> *** You have been kicked off channel #tusooa by tusooa
<tusooa>     (~user@unaffiliated/tusooa): 玩 Kicked by tusooa
<tusooa>  :em04 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那可以quake, UT之类 1v1
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还是喜欢 Tribes啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  超快速超大场景
<jiero> 而且绝对空旷有，建筑也有
<jiero> 攻坚战有，武器战有，
<jiero> 期待 Xonotic 有一天能向Tribes 发展
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcIOx3WwILU
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y YouTube - Tribes Ascend: Basics and Introduction [Gameplay Commentary]
<iGoogle> http://etkey.org/
<sevk> iGoogle,啥网址y ETKey.org, your ETKEY Generator - ETKey-Home
<tusooa> cfy: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/dotfiles/commit/0232a05fbbefae8dce2b5f9804d46fa2ce9ed9af #是每天都会换？如果一直开erc
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  这个是 Tribes 名义上的续作。 http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=Tribes+Ascend+%E6%B8%B8%E6%88%8F&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CEEQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tudou.com%2Fprograms%2Fview%2F3D7r0dOW52I%2F&ei=8xAlT8X1CsOViAf0kbDLBA&usg=AFQjCNH3dzAz1Cg2B9SVxitQROb8l6K3OA&cad=rja
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个是我妹啊。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我小时候都没见过比自己更白的人呢。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额,你妹妹啊...这个....难道我最近性别判断能力下降,社交能力明显变差?
<Evanescence> jiero: 真是够纠结的
<jiero> Evanescence: 我也纠结了。我是为了什么存在呢。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈,不过那照片真的看着像你小时候....
<Evanescence> 我的人类精华程度不够???
<Evanescence> 精华->进化
<jiero> Evanescence: 我小时候的照片是有哦。不过和现在不是非常相像～
<Evanescence> jiero: 谁都不会很像的啊,没变的可能是因为没有发育的缘故???
<Evanescence> 果断贴出来看看啊
<tusooa> "哎呀！你想访问的网页不存在。"
<mraandtux> who's bot?
<mraandtux> help
 * ofan watching Real Steel
<mraandtux> ChanServ: how can I be Admin on #ubuntu-cn ?
<iGoogle> 123VLAS178
<iGoogle> 6 mins ago
<iGoogle> BF3 | EB
<jiero> Evanescence: http://i.imgur.com/NuVWt.jpg
<Evanescence> jiero: 哇,,,这么可爱...哈哈,果断收藏了
<Evanescence> jiero: 以后叫你娃娃,多可爱啊
<jiero> 。。。
<mraandtux> ChanServ: Fuck You
<namoamitabuddha> 上次是谁读过 GEB 的
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 我
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 刚才想了下，似乎 dem x y 是可以表示的
<jiero> 竟然。。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 这个和GEB没什么关系吧...
<jiero> XUL好可怕。。。新一代的XUL总是自以为是。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我只是记得那个人读过 geb
<jiero> Mozilla 真实退步了。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, ...
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, dem x y怎么表示？
<mraandtux> Fuck Chanserv
<jiero> Apple G4 卖 $15 啊
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 刚才想到一个模型，应该可以应用到这上面
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 嗯，什么模型？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我的手机又变成撑不到一天的状态了。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我最近很少玩手机了,打算给我姐姐买只Android,
<jiero> Evanescence: 买 Veer 啊
<umm> Evanescence: 哇 伊凡塞斯
<Evanescence> jiero: Veer是啥?
<Evanescence> umm: hi,你是第N
<umm> ？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 例如说，F 是一个函数的集合，A 是一个“封闭”的集合（对 A 里面有限个元素用 F 里面的某个函数作用一下还在 A 里面），然后已知一个 A 的很小的子集，例如说 B，然后对 B 内的元素进行一切可能的 F 中函数的复合的作用，生成一个集合 C。我们可以判断一个 A 的元素是否在 C 中。设 C_k
<jiero> Evanescence: HP Veer 超级像宝石。
<namoamitabuddha> 表示最多进行 k 次函数作用形成的集合，C_0 = B。一个元素 x 在 C 中 当且仅当存在k, x 在 C_k 中。
<Evanescence> umm: hi,你是第N个说我是伊凡塞斯的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 只是初步想法而已
<Evanescence> jiero: 我没多少钱的...就实惠点,性价比好的就行,要2.3版本以上,可以升级
<jiero> umm: ...
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦，算了，就是这样，还是送Android 吧。
<umm> Evanescence: 这样啊。
<jiero> veer 没 中文支持的`
<Evanescence> umm: 是的,在英文频道也常有人这样对我说...
<jiero> Evanescence: veer是webos的，gnome3是抄袭万恶吧、
<umm> Evanescence: 那就 三星I9100吧
<umm> Evanescence: 说中文啊。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: android 的东西我不懂哦。我只碰过2个android手机，比碰的iphone还要少3个。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈,在考虑是否买,还是等自己工作了,再买只好的....3000左右的那种
<iGoogle> 7altt3bgwjh2ralj e0
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 把命题集合看成封闭集合 A，把所有推理规则看成 F，B 是公理集合，C 是定理集合。不知道对不对
<iGoogle> etqw万人号
<jiero> iGoogle: 你上去用了？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我也不懂...只知道Android是基于linux....
<iGoogle> jiero: 可用。
<jiero> iGoogle: 有 key gen 呢
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。有最近的服务器在国内？
<iGoogle> 被kick了。说不能自动更新。 nnnd
<iGoogle> pb还自动更新啥。草
<jiero> iGoogle:  去用算号器吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 哈啊
<iGoogle> 算啥。这号码就可以
<jiero> iGoogle: 被用了不是。
<jiero> pb都踢了你还说
<iGoogle> 和这无关。是pb的事情
<iGoogle> pb就是病毒，要自动更新自己的
<jiero> 你去关了它玩啊。。。
<jiero> 恩。本来就是病毒
<iGoogle> 和人玩，关了不让玩的
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 类似 lisp 解释器
<jiero> iGoogle: 还好拉。ETQW至少还有国内服务器
<iGoogle> 还是搞hardware banned去。
<iGoogle> 没看到国内有人的
<jiero> tribes2啊。。。我喜欢 64 vs 64的战斗
<jiero> 漫天弹片
<jiero> savage xr 也没有服务器啊。。。
<iGoogle> 那丑的啊
<iGoogle> 不好看
<jiero> 还好了。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 为什么命题集合是封闭集合呢？
<jiero> 新版越来越好反正。
<iGoogle> 该死的pb，让 MeaCulpa 舒服了。本来要去打他的。
<jiero> 打起来很有意思，远程近战都要用上。
<iGoogle> 我看的截图，丑的
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。
<jiero> iGoogle: 很多游戏都是截图超级丑的。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<jiero> iGoogle: 所以我一向说截图无用，就看视频
<iGoogle> 哪里有视频
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 啥视频
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你知道那种小飞机卖多少钱么
<jiero> iGoogle: 你都没服务器还玩啥。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 命题推理出来的不是命题？
<iGoogle> Tribes
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ?
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 什么 tribes?
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你总该知道遥控小飞机把
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 不一定呀，命题集合A推理出来的不一定是A里面的，所有A推理出来的集合B也并不是命题的全集
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 遥控？说游戏。你说啥
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。Tribes 2更没国内服务器了——而且确实丑了，和Quake3一个级别。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我说玩具呢 我想了解下那种飞行器的价格 看看能不能用来给农民撒农药用
<jiero> iGoogle: 新的 Tribes 都是 DirectX，没边了。不能玩。
<jiero> jyfl987: 好人啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 去租不行吗
<iGoogle> 没搞清楚 hardware ban 的机制。上次我搞过一次成功的。nnnd
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是有个项目可以在linux下用dx么
<iGoogle> jiero: .
<jyfl987> jiero: 现在家里人均耕地很少 用大机械划不来
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 撒农药的。那就是大点的遥控飞机。自己去买一个
<jyfl987> 他们插秧 请人的话300多一亩 请机器100多 
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 但要控制性好 不能把你菜地的农药撒水田去
<jiero> jyfl987: 不懂哦，我家里没有农民了。。。
<jyfl987> 不知道四轴飞行器多少钱
<jyfl987> jiero: 你家里有袋鼠 
<iGoogle> 难道你还想带编程路线的飞机啊
<iGoogle> 没那么高级的
<jiero> jyfl987: 飞行器使用也是要耗油吧，
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 电
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。你太先进了。。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 应该可以把 我看到处有人在交流飞行器控制算法
<iGoogle> 他又做梦了。。
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 如果命题推出来的都是命题的话，就没有元命题一说了
<iGoogle> abing是搞飞行器的。你去找他
<jiero> jyfl987: lainme 也能帮忙
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 人不在 你找个经常浮上来的跟我说 我要了解下详细的 比如载重 控制性 充电一次能抗多久 配件什么的
<jiero> iGoogle: 我现在在想，要是中国向国外出售廉价飞行器的话好玩不，赚钱不？
<iGoogle> cfy: 给片子算了。没劲
<jyfl987> jiero: 发动机中国没那么牛吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 有电力的么。。。能载重多少啊。。。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 自己等嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 轻型的就好，
<jyfl987> jiero: 我搜了几个四轴飞行器的视频 没看到烧油的
<fvw> 晕 教育网 6667 封了
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<iGoogle> jiero: 没技术含量的，只是玩具。挣钱啥
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 不烧油的，那就是玩具
<jyfl987> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/m3lFMilxZII/   jiero看这个
 * kingbo 现在的平板电脑，linux很牛?
<fvw> jyfl987: 好无聊
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 烧油就划不来了嘛 不过不烧油 就要看续航
<iGoogle> cfy: 
<jiero> jyfl987: 要多大才能载你需要的啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 你用来施肥么？
<jyfl987> fvw: 我喜欢改进东西
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 用电，电池容量你算过没。栽到你的水田里面去。 hoho
<jyfl987> jiero: 洒一亩地农药 我也不知道要用多少的量
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 没算过 所以要找熟悉的人来问么
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。肯定超过100KG吧。
<kingbo> jiero: 国外的平板是不是很流行？
<iGoogle> 这里没农民。 nnnnd
<jiero> kingbo: 是。
<jyfl987> jiero: 没这么离谱把
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧，我种过菜。
<jiero> jyfl987: 10m^2，需要5KG
<jiero> jyfl987: 鸡粪肥料
<jyfl987> jiero: 你那是浇水把 
<iGoogle> 算经济效率，没超过雇佣人工的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 去死。。。埋地下的。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我们那人现在也不怎么便宜
<kingbo> xorg.conf能不能控制鼠标的活动范围？
<iGoogle> 等50年，再说不便宜。
<jyfl987> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12224296070   这个3k多 续航才15分钟
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y XAircraft 最新一代Value X650V-4 四轴飞行器 最新版本-P-淘宝网
<jiero> jyfl987: 那么就用太阳能的～
<jyfl987> 要是可以无线供电就好了
<iGoogle> 等太阳能电池效率提高到30%。
<jyfl987> jiero: 太阳能电板贵的
<iGoogle> 烧油，肯定更便宜。算啥
<jiero> jyfl987: 拖着个线倒不是问题
<jyfl987> 我想起来了
<jyfl987> 这个四轴的 如果作成中间有个空圈子 里面放个氢气球就好了
<jiero> jyfl987: 这样吧————其实。。。这里太阳能是这样用的。。。你太阳能发电，给你抵消以后的电费。。。
<iGoogle> nnnd jyf 脑袋又被踢了。
<jyfl987> 这样马达主要用来控制方向 这不就省电多了
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。是的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 会很省电的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 白澳么？
<jyfl987> 政策不错阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 但是么。投资很大的，3年才能赚回来。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 如果你是常住居民 3年不算什么把
<jiero> jyfl987: 这里平均7年一换房子，记得
<jiero> 还是5年呢。一般过几年，就有地产商发你广告了
<jiero> 不是地产商，而是中介
<jyfl987> jiero: 换这么勤干嘛 白澳地广人稀 换来换去都是看袋鼠
<maya> 。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 换工作呗
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 要在体系内，例如 PM 内的所有命题
<jyfl987> jiero: 懒惰
<jiero> jyfl987: 到了圣诞节前n周，悉尼中心就没认了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 都回家去了
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 或者说 PM 内的所有公式
<jiero> jyfl987: 会老家
<jyfl987> jiero: 我对白澳的印象就是 好吃懒做没文化 而且是罪犯的后代
<jiero> jyfl987: 剩下空荡荡的办公室
<jyfl987> jiero: 包括大陆移民
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩好吧，还有岛国移民
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有美国移民
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 那也不代表是封闭集合呀
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 推理是字符串的函数
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有英国移民。
<jyfl987> jiero: 英国移民都是当年的 罪犯
<jiero> jyfl987: 笨，是新来的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有东欧移民，南美移民
<fvw> jyfl987: en
<jyfl987> jiero: 都是贪污犯
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有扎根讨厌的 地中海移民。
<jiero> jyfl987: 地中海人好多
<jyfl987> jiero: 这个是有原因的 白澳有一块是典型地中海气候
<jiero> jyfl987: 整个海边的房子 80%以上住的都是地中海血统。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我们附近的
<jyfl987> jiero: 其实当地人看你华人更讨厌
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是啊。这里是湿润气候
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 哦，那么你证明了什么呢？Gödel是用在整个数论公理体系中的呀
<jiero> jyfl987: 可能把。
<jiero> jyfl987: 首先我们做饭的办法都不一样，说吃得，说教堂完全没边～、
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> jyfl987: 然后说政治～
<jiero> 更不喜欢说
<jyfl987> jiero: 他们怎么做饭？ 莫非是生吃？ 古代说了 越人断发纹身 有不火食
<jiero> jyfl987: 首先，没有奶酪他们是不吃饭的吧。
<jiero> jyfl987: 一般情况下。
<jyfl987> jiero: 给他们泡三鹿
<jiero> jyfl987: 吃的蔬菜也完全不一样
<jyfl987> jiero: 他们吃什么素材
<jiero> jyfl987: 我记不住名字哦
<jiero> jyfl987: 反正我也不会做饭～
<jyfl987> jiero: 什么样子的总知道阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 难以描述。。。有长得超大样子的葱。
<jiero> jyfl987: 超大的萝卜样子。
<jiero> jyfl987: 还有普通绿叶菜但不会吃得
<jiero> jyfl987: 吃得水果，蓝莓 黑莓啥莓的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那不是差不多 你这家伙真是大惊小怪
<jiero> jyfl987:  Raspberry Pi
<jiero> jyfl987: 不会做啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没法交流～
<jyfl987> jiero: 有卖了？？
<jyfl987> raspberry pi
<jiero> jyfl987: 我买了 Raspberry 吃了
<jyfl987> 2
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥那群笨蛋说 Raspberry Pi的性能应该是 Iphone 4s的两倍啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 我怎么知道 吹牛又不用负责
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 应该是解释了这个命题对应数论命题：P(s, k) 表示 “经过 k 次推理可以证明 s”。
<jiero> jyfl987: 700Mhz Arm11 会比 先进2代的双核1.2Ghz还快？
<jyfl987> jiero: 好像新闻上说的是跑分
<jiero> jyfl987: 好像说的是 GPU 最好。
<jiero> jyfl987: 也就来玩游戏渲染网页吧。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 在中国生产啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你去倒卖哦
<jiero> jyfl987: 纠集一堆人成立个小公司卖 300 RMB 的高清电脑
<jiero> jyfl987: 可以换壳的～
<jiero> jyfl987: 你不是果壳网的么，做个果壳特别版
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 算了，我的水平不可能证明这定理。
<jyfl987> jiero: 那伙人脑壳有问题 hdmi输出
<jyfl987> 穷人哪里有支持hdmi输入的电视 额
<jiero> jyfl987: ？没说给穷人的啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 明显给富人的玩具
<jyfl987> 那就跟我没关系了
<jiero> jyfl987: 为啥？
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 是看反了... 你先把最麻烦的地方看了...
<jiero> jyfl987: 主要用户是什么和你的需要完全没关系。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是穷鬼
<jiero> jyfl987: 笨蛋。。。
<jyfl987> 我家里没hdmi输入的电视
<jiero> jyfl987:  哦。显示器也行不
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 啥意思？
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 看看GEB会明白很多
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 数学还是要从基础看的
 * ofan 想要Raspberry Pi
<jiero> ofan: 你工作1～2小时就有了。
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: Godel's proof 的编者是 GEB 的作者
<jiero> ofan: 我卖2个耳机就有了
<ofan> jiero: 你买了？
<jiero> ofan: 没 
<ofan> 不知道怎么买
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: GEB 还没借到
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 网上下...
<ofan> geb讲什么？
<namoamitabuddha> cleamoon: 我不喜欢看电子
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, ...
<maya> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<maya> ofan~
<maya> 可想死我了~
<jyfl987> geb我有电子的
<jiero> maya: 给你我小时候的照片
<jyfl987> 还没看
<jyfl987> jiero: 给我看下
<maya> jiero: 好丫
<maya> jiero: 到底是我给你  还是你给我
<maya> 怎么还不发。。
<jiero> maya:  jyfl987  http://i.imgur.com/NuVWt.jpg
<maya> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<maya> 真的很可爱。。。。
<maya> 果断求现在的照片  哇哈哈
<maya> jiero: 我也可以用我两岁时候的照片跟你换（最近从奶奶家拿回来的）
<fvw> +1
<jyfl987> jiero: 看我的 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1dphbnnpgnzj.jpg   我现在已经全面用这个作头像了
<maya> jyfl987: 一看就好野 啊。。。
<jyfl987> maya: lol
<maya> jyfl987: 会不会有人问 是不是你儿子。。
<jyfl987> maya: 不太像
<maya> 哇  你有儿子啦
<jiero> happyaron: aron
<zerta_D> hey
<zerta_D> 各位是不是要上班了？
<maya> zerta_D: heyhey
<maya> zerta_D: 在下要上学了。
<zerta_D> maya: 我還可以玩2天。
<maya> zerta_D: 哦。
<maya> 那羡慕死你，我还能玩15-7=8天
<maya> ;)
<zerta_D> maya: 我开始羡慕你了。不过，在家玩实在很无聊的。
<maya> zerta_D: 不无聊不无聊
<maya> zerta_D: 有172页卷子陪着我 怎么会无聊呢·~
<zerta_D> maya: 卷子做完了没？
<maya> zerta_D: 指定没有。
<maya> 做完了我现在就不坐在这和你聊天了。
<zerta_D> maya: 高中生苦逼。
<maya> zerta_D: 高三生更苦逼。
<zerta_D> maya: 就快高考了吧！高考了，去了大学就应该可以轻松点了吧
<maya> zhao 和zhan 什么关系。。
<maya> zerta_D: 还有四个多月呢
<fvw> 继续努力
<fvw> 那么静
<zerta_D> 突然就安静了
<fvw> 不知道
<\b> hallo world
<maya> 因为水王走了。
<maya> 现在水王又回来啦 哇哈哈~
<jiero> maya: ？
<maya> jiero: 咋啦
<jiero> maya: 我没高考过哦
<maya> jiero: 为毛
<zerta_D> maya: 我也没高考过
<\b> maya: 他二代
<maya> 官还是富
<maya> ^_^
<maya> zerta_D: 你为毛
<jiero> zerta_D: 你还小吧
<\b> snugglecat: 喵
<zerta_D> maya: 我读了职中。没读高中
<zerta_D> jiero: 我今年23了。不算小了。
<jiero> maya: 我直接去大学了，被开了
<maya> zerta_D: 酱紫
<\b> ....
<jiero> zerta_D: 我25
<maya> jiero: 为毛
<jiero> maya: 成绩不好
<maya> jiero: 酱紫。。
<maya> 成绩不好为毛直接上大学啊
<maya> 再次颠覆了我的世界观啊。。
<jiero> maya: 因为么。规则不一样啊
<maya> 官二代所以 潜规则么。。
<jiero> maya: 况且第一学期我是全过的，第二学期我挂了 4/5
<maya> jiero: 那为毛后来出国呢
<\b> jiero: 你二十五啦? 看着不像呵...
<maya> jiero: 你过年为毛不回家呢。。
<jiero> maya:你猜
<maya> \b: 是老了还是小了。。
<maya> 话说 我感觉我越来越像猫叔了。。
<\b> maya: 看上去像是刚20的小正太..
<maya> 酱紫啊
<\b> snugglecat: 喵
<maya> 我觉得他蛮沉稳的丫
<maya> 从第一次和他pvt开始就感觉到了。。
<\b> pvt?
<maya> 私聊。。
<maya> private
<\b> 哦，我第一反应是 pivot..
<\b> 程序写多了 ..
<\b> snugglecat: 喵喵
<\b> snugglecat: 吱吱
<maya> snugglecat: 喵喵喵
<\b> snugglecat: 叽叽
 * \b 准备把 snugglecat 引出来
<maya> 开车撞倒一大妈，赶紧下车看看大妈。结果大妈拔腿就跑，我说大妈我爸不是李刚。大妈说我怕你是药家鑫！！！
<cfy> maya: 你还未成年呢
<maya> cfy: 还差3个月
<cfy> iGoogle: 猩球崛起
<maya> 要送成年礼物么~
<cfy> maya: 那也未成年
<maya> 未成年咋啦
<cfy> maya: 找 jiero 要
<cfy> maya: 没咋
<maya> 我跟她部署
<maya> 我跟他不熟 -- 
<cfy> maya: 你现在怎么换nick了？
<iGoogle> cfy: 那不好看的
<iGoogle> 还有没
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么不好看了？
<maya> cfy: 是他先换的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 还有个不好看的。 亲家过年.rmvb
<iGoogle> 烂，情节差
<cfy> iGoogle: 全美情敌
<iGoogle> 要搞笑的
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个杀手不太冷 无字幕版
<cfy> iGoogle: 人在囧途
<iGoogle> 过时的
<maya> 。。。。。。。。
<maya> iGoogle: 在找电影看？
<cfy> iGoogle: 绿
<cfy> iGoogle: 绿灯侠
<iGoogle> 现在的片子，太乱搞了。没道德拍片子。
<iGoogle> 那看过。绿灯侠
<maya> iGoogle: 那就回归90年代
<cfy> iGoogle: 。。。
<\b> maya: 那妳太幸福了啊。 除了上学，我已经想不起 17 岁时在做甚了..
<maya> 表羡慕嫉妒恨啊~
<iGoogle> \b: 飞机打多了？忘记了？
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 不会，这个只在启动emacs的时候赋值的。
<\b> iGoogle: 上学时候的生活太单调了。。 至今还没打过飞机..
<maya> ？！
<tusooa> cfy: 那有啥意思。
<iGoogle> \b: ... 没道理吧。多大了
<cfy> tusooa: 反正我不会通宵开机的。尤其到了学校，10:30pm就断网了。
<jiero> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=150011&mode=view/1.png
<maya> iGoogle: 也可能人家一直有女人
<cfy> tusooa: 还是分成天好。
<maya> 不需要打灰机。。
<\b> iGoogle: 和 jiero 差不多..
<iGoogle> maya: 啊
<maya> iGoogle: 不然怎么可能。
<\b> maya: 没的路过...
<iGoogle> 难说。
<tusooa> 额。
<jiero> 我一直没有女人也过来了哦
<cfy> maya: 你也知道打灰机？！
<cfy> maya: 不可思议啊。。。。
<maya> jiero: 哇
<maya> cfy: 我都知道。。
<cfy> 都是被 jiero iGoogle 带坏的，估计
<iGoogle> 。 maya 为啥不知道
<maya> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇  都系神人啊
<maya> jiero: 乃木有女人 也木有打过灰机？
<cfy> maya: 知道ooxx么？知道 素人 么？
<cfy> maya: 知道啥是 中出 么？
<maya> 敢情大家都是处男啊？！
<maya> cfy: 后者不知道。。
<maya> cfy: 最近见过这个词  大概意思应该知道。。
<cfy> maya: 。。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你大学学得不错嘛
<maya> 中出是不是粤语？
<\b> 書中自有颜如玊..
<cfy> iGoogle: 我google搜的
<iGoogle> 你们学校要表扬
<cfy> iGoogle: - -!
<iGoogle> 给动画
<\b> cfy: 万恶的 google
<jiero> maya:  当我的女人么？
<jiero> 哈哈
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=259
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥动画？
<maya> jiero: 乃不要我，
<LeeBowen> 什么话题？
<maya> jiero: 其实我第一次不想给处男。。
<phoenixlzx> bot死那去了
<iGoogle> 列表先看下。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪有列表，我刚才全部说了。。。。
<iGoogle> 就这点啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 月球
<foob> 为什么 我的Archlinux每次刚开机的的时候，启动东西时，要读很长时间 的硬盘？
<maya> foob: 上帝之手~
<iGoogle> arch肚子饿了，在找吃的
<jiero> maya: 你去找人很简单哦
<jiero> maya: 就说自己第一次。
<jiero> iGoogle: 我？
<foob> maya: 啥 ？
<jiero> iGoogle: 神
<maya> jiero: 什么意思。。
<maya> foob: 当遇到解释不了的事情的时候就说 上帝之手~
<foob> 晕
<jiero> maya: 算了。我演戏太差
<iGoogle> Ambiance 主题颜色不对了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=361883
<maya> jiero: 演戏？
<jiero> maya: 帮我画画吧。
<maya> 为啥大家都喜欢骗人。。
<maya> 就我傻乎乎。。 每次都说实话。。
<maya> jiero: 画什么
<jiero> maya: 我没说实话吗？
<maya> jiero: 你不说演戏差吗。。
<maya> 肿么了。。
<jiero> maya: 所以么。觉得你都能看穿我说的是真是假。。。
<maya> jiero: 我太单纯了  看不出来。。
<jiero> maya: 因为我想说什么就说。
<maya> 恩恩
<jiero> maya: 所以真假很多都没带含义的。
<maya> 。。
<jiero> maya: 只是想到了这样可能好玩
<maya> jiero: 画什么画
<foob> 你们的Archlinux有这种现象么？
<jiero> maya:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=361817 创作表情
<maya> 怎么又是这股风
<maya> 这个
<maya> 这个真丑。。
<Felixonmars> foob: 什么现象?
<jiero> maya: 恩。画个漂亮的啊
<maya> jiero: 我真心问一句，你觉得我会么。。
<jiero> maya: 额。每个人都会画画的。
<foob> 开机后启动程序会读很长时间硬盘
<maya> 就我这样  整天无所事事的  会干啥 
<maya> jiero: 我连花花也不会。。
<maya> 画画‘
<Felixonmars> foob: 启动了哪些daemons?
<jiero> maya: 高中时初中时我的课本——都是画
<jiero> maya: 但我画的很差，你也看到了
<maya> jiero: 哇 乃真有艺术细胞
<foob> DAEMONS=(syslog-ng crond !acpid laptop-mode ufw !network dbus @networkmanager gdm)
<maya> jiero: 可惜你初中和高中那些纸了。。
<jiero> maya: 我是从来都不爱听别人讲话的
<maya> jiero: 那你好固执。。
<jiero> maya: 对不住所有老师，80%你们讲的我都没听到啊
<Felixonmars> foob: 贴一下dmesg到paste?
<maya> 。。。。
<foob> OK
<maya> jiero: 你说爱情是啥呢
<maya> 大家说 爱情是啥呢
<jiero> maya: 爱情，是欲望吧～
<maya> jiero: 怎么说
<jiero> maya: 哦，我的理解就是想要对方哦。
<jiero> maya: 我太单纯了
<foob> Felixonmars: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114928
<maya> jiero: 我好讨厌患得患失的感觉
<jiero> maya: 哦。忘记其实很痛苦的。
<foob> 爱情就是你对对方有生理反应，对方对你也有，哈哈
<fengya90> 屌丝谈什么爱情
<jiero> maya: 像我这样没有记忆力一直在小学/初中被留到最后还是背不过课文/试卷的人。
<Felixonmars> foob: 你觉得读硬盘的时候 屏幕上启动到哪里?
<jiero> maya: 好吧，我理解的没有——因为我无法判断何为爱情
<jiero> maya: 我只有仰慕和期盼
<Felixonmars> fengya90: 同屌丝飘过
<foob> Felixonmars: 到桌面了，我的意思是，启动完成后，第一次运行程序的时候会读很长时间 硬盘
<maya> jiero: 知道《氓》
<maya> 吗
<fengya90> 现在在看lisp（scheme），这对于计算机专业的是不是差不多只是教学语言了》
<jiero> maya: 不。
<Felixonmars> foob: 额...运行的什么程序?
<maya> jiero: 那我给你说说  呼呼
<foob> Felixonmars: firefox
<zerta_D> fengya90: 屌丝是什么意思/
<foob> Felixonmars: 其它程序，貌似，不怎么明显
<Felixonmars> foob: 可以考虑下用preload之类的工具优化? 以及firefox-tmpfs?
<fengya90> zerta_D: 百度百科有定义，不过我只是用来自嘲而已
<jiero> maya: 乌拉，爱情很重要吗？
<foob> Felixonmars: 不太明白，再说详细点呗
<maya> 这是汉代一女子的一首对自己爱情经历的刻画
<maya> jiero: 我只是想搞清楚而已
<jiero> maya: 好象是诗经哦。。。
<maya> jiero: 不想一直糊里糊涂  很困扰我
<maya> 额 好吧
<maya> 哈哈
<Felixonmars> foob: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Preload https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firefox_Ramdisk
<\b> maya: 氓是汉代的?
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.com
<maya> 第一段  氓之蚩蚩，抱布贸丝，匪来贸丝，来即我谋
<maya> 诗经诗经
<alvin_rxg> sevk: 又不認 https 了？
<\b> 呵呵
<fengya90> maya: 文化人阿。。
<zerta_D> fengya90: 在百度百科粗略的看了下，发现我很符合屌丝的定义。。。
<maya> fengya90: 大哥我错了。。
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<\b> maya: 女也不爽
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/
<alvin_rxg> sevk: 睡著了？
<maya> 一个老实巴交的换布的来我家  不是为了换布 为了和我谈亲事
<maya> 我不全说啊。。
<Fedora> maya: ????
<maya> Fedora: 咋啦
<Fedora> 和你谈什么亲事。mayq
<maya> 匪我愆期，子无良媒，将子无怒，秋以为期。
<Felixonmars> \b: 额 irc还允许id里带"\"呀...
<fengya90> maya: 啥叫换布
<sevk> alvin_rxg, “它”？  ㍬ 
<maya> fengya90: 大哥饶了我把。。
<maya> 自己去google 贸丝的意思去
<\b> Felixonmars: 嗯, {}[]_- `|  都能
<fengya90> maya: 大哥错了
<Felixonmars> \b: 开眼界了 谢谢告知~
<\b> fengya90: 大锅
<\b> ?
<maya> 不是我拖延期限，你没有好的媒人，希望你不要生气，秋天我就嫁给你。
<Felixonmars> 这是在拽歌词么
<Fedora> maya: 在讲诗经吗？？
<jiero> maya: 谈亲事是爱情吗？我不知道啊。爱情和欲望分不开我知道。。。我仅仅知道就这么多。。。
<Fedora> 1
<maya> jiero: 我是在讲这个女淫的悲惨经历。。
<Felixonmars> 基情才是真的爱情
<jiero> maya: 哦。单向思啊
<fengya90> Felixonmars: 我恨这个动不动就激情的年代
<jiero> fengya90: 因为你恨激情没用么？
<Felixonmars> fengya90: 我有好基友了..
<maya> 第二段  （也是我最喜欢的）   乘彼垝垣，以望复关。不见复关，泣涕涟涟。既见复关，载笑载言
<jiero> fengya90: 不知道自己要什么才没激情？
<\b> fengya90: 90后?
<maya> 这句话把等待中的少女的情状刻画的很好
<\b> fengya90: 90后基情找 cleamoon_ 
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.com
<Felixonmars> maya: 语文老师好
<fengya90> \b: 刚刚90
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<maya> 我想  很多人的感情应该都经历过这样的阶段的
<maya> 奥。。 还没翻译呢。。
<jiero> maya: 丫丫复学语
<Felixonmars> maya: 我是语文连续长期挂科者...
<Felixonmars> maya: 老师莫怪
<\b> fengya90: 哦，那和我堂弟一样大..
<Fedora> 1 世界上没有爱情。如果有就是 搭伙过日子。
<Fedora> 2  有爱情的人，都是没有成熟的。
<Fedora> 3  爱情，是青色的果子。
 * jiero 曾经最喜欢古文了。。。然后把wesnoth的第一个战役搞成伪古文的样子
<jiero> 结果被批判
 * MeaCulpa_ 语文高考不及格，熟读四书五经
<Felixonmars> MeaCulpa_: 看! 大大
<maya> 站在那个破墙的边上 眺望着远方你的身影   看不见你时  就整天以泪洗面 看见你  就高兴地蹦蹦跳跳
 * MeaCulpa_ 班上席娟琼瑶粉丝语文140
<\b> wesnorth 那是谁翻译的…… 07 年还是 08 年的时候一不小心看到了中文版，汗死..
 * jiero 曾经作文 顶尖1个学期，然后变为作文最差
 * MeaCulpa_ 是我一倍的分数
<alvin_rxg> wesnorth lol
 * jiero 写作文写厌烦了
<maya> 后来咧  以尔车来，以我贿迁。   你的婚车来啦  把我的嫁妆搬走了
 * Felixonmars 上twitter之后再也写不出作文了
<fengya90> 土问-*-开头的是谁说的？
<jiero> maya
<jiero> maya:  不把那女人一起带走？
<jiero> al
<\b> lol
<Fedora> 你们的IRC客户的是那个。字符节目的吗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: wesnoth是我维护的第一个翻译项目。
<maya> 那肯定的啊。。。
 * Felixonmars 我的是empathy
<\b> jiero: 原来是你干的啊。。。。冏
 * Fedora 也是
 * zerta_D 我读书时，理科全班最差
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 原来是你干的...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我玩过几分钟中文的~~苦于没有字体
<Felixonmars> zerta_D: 又发现一个大大!
<maya> 诗经善用比兴这种手法  一般以物起兴 以引起所咏之词   第三段  桑之未落，其叶沃若。 桑树茂盛的时候，它的叶子也很丰满  用来象征初婚时的甜蜜
<alvin_rxg> jiero:  文zouzou 的都是你寫的？…
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 诗经 比 琼瑶啥的牛了去了
 * zerta_D 我现在都不会写长篇文章了。读书时，经常写一些文字，意淫。
<maya> 吁嗟鸠兮，无食桑葚，吁嗟女兮，无与士耽。
<MeaCulpa_> maya: 可惜现在妹子不吃这套
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我改过一些，第一场景是我写的，第二场景部分是，其他的不是，
<\b> jiero: 我对你的印像马上降为0了...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 其他的我基本改过
<alvin_rxg> 13:53:13            \b | jiero: 我对你的印像马上降为0了...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哈哈
<zhanshime> ....
<Felixonmars> 一对基友被拆散了..
<maya> 鸠啊，不要是太多的桑葚，（可能对他有毒，吃多了不好），女人啊，不要过于沉迷男人
 * jiero 本来就是爱玩的，
 * jiero 才不在意别人的眼光的～
<maya> 士之耽兮，犹可说也，女之耽兮。不可说也。
<Fedora> void 在这个IRc 吗
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你也玩过 wesnoth？
<zhanshime> 做翻译的都不容易啊
<maya> 男人沉迷于爱情尚可解脱，女人沉迷于爱情就难以解脱
<jiero> maya: 骗人。。。
<\b> jiero: 他看了翻译，立马删掉啦 :(
<\b> :)
<zhanshime> 我也玩过wes
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 玩過一點點，不好玩
<maya> 女也不爽，士贰其行。士也罔极，二三其德、
<maya> jiero: 这就是古代女性看爱情的视角啊
<zhanshime> 不过那时我已经是dota的人了
<jiero> \b:  我玩过的第一个战役是 Under the burning suns
<Fedora> Bull_bull:  来了吗
<jiero> maya: 找几个喜欢的男人，然后实验下。
<maya> 女方没有什么差错，男方开始出轨
<\b> jiero: 没玩过...
<maya> jiero: 哎哟 我还小  还不能体验到生离死别的味道 哈哈
<jiero> \b 好吧，我喜欢不是正常规则的，
<maya> jiero: 要不跟你试试吧
<jiero> maya: 。。。我要死吗。。。
<jiero> maya: 不要啊
<zhanshime> 去年翻译的openshot,整整一天,累的吐血
<cleamoon_> \b, 基情为什么找我？
<maya> 下面    桑之落矣，其黄而陨。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  是对战向的游戏
<maya> 桑树叶子落了，象征爱情彻底拉倒了。
<\b> cleamoon_: 你不是很有激情
<jiero> maya:  少女啊。去追逐爱情吧
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 初以為是火焰文章那樣的，結果就後悔了，還不好玩。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我喜欢兵种差异不大，讨厌有将军的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 原本以為，每個角色都是很重要的，結果，裏邊有錢就是老大
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 哈啊哈
<maya> 接下来就写自己夙兴夜寐地为这个家操劳 渐渐的日子好了 男人出轨了  她有娘家却不能回（丢人的 ）最终那男人把她抛弃了  她就大彻大悟了。。
<Felixonmars> 有没有只有中文版 需要翻译成英文的啊.. 我想去翻译
<jiero> Felixonmars: 有，Deepin Linux
<alvin_rxg> Felixonmars: fcitx
<zhanshime> jiero:推荐你看<<不得不爱读诗经>>,十分的好
<Felixonmars> jiero: alvin_rxg: 这两货 才不需要翻译成英文呢!
<\b> maya: 为啥写出轨。全篇没讲出轨啊
<\b> maya: 最多男方玩厌女方了..
<jiero> Felixonmars: 去吧。。。
<cleamoon_> \b, ...为什么
<maya> 士也罔极，二三其德
<Felixonmars> Felixonmars: 起码是openshot这样 我自己也用的...
<jiero> 我要回去了。
<Felixonmars> 对了 好像有个gtkqq
<jiero> 更没用。。。
<maya> (20:54:43) jiero: maya:  少女啊。去追逐爱情吧   不干。
<Fedora> gtkqq 好用吗
<jiero> 英文用户现在知道的也就 Deepin
<Fedora> Felixonmars: gtkqq 好用吗
<LeeBowen> 今天试了一下awesome windows manager 有点不习惯啊～ 插件貌似是用lua写.
<Felixonmars> Fedora: 还缺太多feature了
<LeeBowen> 用gtkqq 还不如直接开网页上webqq好了。
<Fedora> Felixonmars:  哦。
<jiero> maya: 玩玩吧
<maya> jiero: 玩爱情啊?
<jiero> maya: 我是没有责任心的恶棍哦
<jiero> maya: 我从不否认
<Fedora> Felixonmars:  qq群上的liunxer说腾讯 2B 
<maya> jiero: 嗷  那真是个值得纠结的问题。
<jiero> maya: 但我懒，我从来不追女孩子，～
<jiero> maya: 所以无法作恶～
<maya> jiero: 酱紫。
<zerta_D> 我qq离不开。webqq还行。但手机QQ实在太bugy
<Fedora> vimrc 里面 回车怎么表示
<jiero> maya: 而且我考虑女孩和我在一起会很不幸的，就更没心情去追了～
<Fedora> 我在说。
<zerta_D> 手机qq 2.2 android版崩溃得超级厉害。
<jiero> zerta_D: 哦。用 windows 啊
<maya> 你们这个年纪   如果遇到怦然心动的女生  但是现实条件不允许  会去追吗 我的意思是  只为了谈恋爱 不为了结婚
<jiero> zerta_D: 换手机
<maya> 在 25左右的时候  还会去这样做吗？
<maya> 我知道20肯定可以的。。
<\b> maya: 小女孩爱情往往都是受害者....
<zerta_D> jiero: 我用fedora  
<maya> 那也不一定啊。。
<jiero> maya: 有也不能说。！
<Fedora> 刚刚喊 qq的的人来IRC 这个频道。他。。。。
<maya> jiero: 你是等着女孩儿来追你咯？
<\b> maya: 你看»镜花緣«里，这么多女孩，确从没提到过爱情
<jiero> maya: 没可能
<maya> \b: 没看过。。
<jiero> maya: 我想做我想做的事情。
<maya> jiero: 那你要孤独中啦了。。
<jiero> maya: 虽然经常浪费时间
<\b> maya: »红楼梦«里几对讲爱情的，都很杯具
<maya> jiero: 那也蛮好的
<jiero> maya: 不错哦，我会孤独终老
<\b> maya: »浮生六记«几篇讲爱情的，最后也是死的死，跑的跑
<maya> jiero: to sum up 乃性冷淡吧？！
<jiero> \b:  你敢对着这里有孩子的几个说么？
<jiero> maya: 可能是，也可能不是
<maya> \b: 为嘛不看现代的现实 看书？！
<\b> jiero: 君不见 snugglecat 
<maya> 天上来~
<maya> 奔腾到猫不复回
<\b> :)
<maya> 君不见 jiero 悲白发
<maya> 朝如青丝暮成雪
<MeaCulpa_> iGoogle: 我jay1都练满了，还是jay2为主了
<zerta_D> 各位都在愁爱情？
<jiero> maya:我 白发的时代已经过去了，
<jiero> maya: 现在黑发了
<maya> jiero: 合着您只剩25的年景了
<maya> LOL_: 来啦
<maya> 过年好~
<jiero> maya:  终于，你也厌恶我了 :D
<jiero> :)
<maya> jiero: 你什么意思
<maya> jiero: 我刚准备发招图片给你
<maya> å¼ 
<jiero> maya: 我觉得 ——
<jiero> maya: 有所思就说出来哦。我要你的图片
<jiero> maya: : D
<maya> 邮箱
<maya> 我数据线呢，，，
<jiero> maya: lililjlj@gmail.com
 * LOL_ 刚看完圣斗士之邪恶射手,用了两天时间,写得还不错
<jiero> LOL_: 你写的？
<jiero> LOL_: 续写沙丘吧
<maya> jiero: 别慌  等我先找找数据线
<jiero> maya: 我不慌
<LOL_> maya: 啥时候开学呀?
<maya> LOL_: 十六
<jiero> maya: 哪个学校呢？
<maya> jiero: 威海乳山一中 - -
 * jiero 表示无知
<zerta_D> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114929  屌丝的必要条件
<maya> jiero: 我表示很奇怪。。
 * LOL_ 看狩魔手记用了五天,没想到看圣斗士之邪恶射手只用了两天,
<maya> 明明昨晚俺娘才把数据线放在键盘的抽屉里的。。。  我翻遍了，，，
<Fedora> bull在吗
<jiero> maya: 可能插在电脑上吗？
<jiero> maya: 蓝牙传输也可以啊
<maya> 电脑支持哇？
<jiero> maya: 或者手机直接分享发送～
<maya> 我的台式机也可以么
<maya> jiero: 果断不
<maya> jiero: 我流量早就木啦
<maya> 先WC
<jiero> maya: 不是wifi？
<foob> Felixonmars: 谢谢，装了preload貌似好了
<Fedora> billy3321: ??
<foob> 系统的启动速度好像也快了点，不是知道是不是错觉
<LOL_> jiero: 你喜欢科幻?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你给我搞定 ban的事情
<jiero> LOL_ 因为玩过那个游戏
<maya> jiero: 估计我们这没有，，
<Fedora> 刚刚教人来这个IRC 哎。被打击了。
<Fedora> 哎
<Fedora> 哎
<maya> jiero: 找到读卡器了。。
<jiero> maya: 我还没用过读卡器呢。
<maya> 手机又找不到了。。
<jiero> maya: 对了你说现在的照片？
<maya> jiero: 给你你就知道啦
<LOL_> maya: 发给我一份
<LOL_> jiero: 把你的也发我一份
<maya> lol 邮箱
<jiero> maya LOL_ http://i.imgur.com/u6i8ds.jpg
<jiero> 老的，2个月前
<jiero> LOL_ 你新人吗？
<Fedora> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=361888
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  你进来了吗。//////
<BuLL_bull> 恩
<BuLL_bull> 哈哈
<BuLL_bull> 不容易～
 * kk 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<fzfh> 兄弟们好，有没有比较熟悉vba的兄弟在啊
<BuLL_bull> 原来你在这啊
 * jiero x想要睡了。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  这里是ubuntu的IRC
<pocoyo> BuLL_bull: Fedora 看看几个人了
<Fedora> 好玩的。。。。。
<jiero> maya: 玩的不要太晚，晚安
<jiero> iGoogle: 打游戏不要欺负 Meaculpa，也不要被欺负。
<maya> jiero: 等等啊
<maya> 等我发完邮件啊。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡 抱抱
<BuLL_bull> 怎么看多少人？
<LOL_> maya: lolkamea@gmail.com
<fzfh> BuLL_bull: /name
<jiero> maya: 抱抱。你要当我的枕头么。
<BuLL_bull> 这个IRC有没有教程啥的？
<BuLL_bull> 哦
<maya> jiero: 啊~ 原来我是枕头~
<BuLL_bull> 好吧，有个/help
<jiero> maya: 突然想起来了，我今天很脏，又要睡在地上了。
<maya> jiero: 酱紫。
<jiero> maya: 好了吗。MM
<maya> jiero: 乃先等会哈
<maya> 照片传好了  加注释中。。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 这里现在冷漠多了。以前帮助很多。现在好像都忙
<BuLL_bull> 哦～挺不错滴～哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 你早晚会得肝炎
<BuLL_bull> 很好玩感觉～
<kingbo> 现在有多少适合小朋友玩的益智或学习游戏？
<Fedora> 我建议。在linux下删除。vim 这样的编辑器。
<maya> jiero: 搞定了  帅哥
<BuLL_bull> Fedora你是怎么在你说的话前面加我名字的？
<BuLL_bull> 为毛？vim多好～
<maya> lol 搞定了
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 输入你名字前几个字符。tab 
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 你看看。
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 哦哦
<BuLL_bull> 哈哈哈
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 好玩～
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...
<maya> jiero: 收到了嘛
<jiero> maya: 哦。我又爬起来～
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 你为什么说要删除vim呢？
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  代码不因为编辑器而存在。我们的精力放到代码上。不是编辑器。
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 濑尿牛丸?
<jiero> maya: 收到了:D
<cap_sensitive> 有没有 google talk 的提示插件（给 firefox 用的），当别人向我发起聊天时，我就能收到通知？
<maya> jiero: 好吧 去睡吧  不早了、、
<BuLL_bull> 我想知道图形界面下在 鹦鹉螺 里 执行安全移除驱动器 对应的终端命令是什么
<maya> jiero: 不过我发现中国现在还是挺早的  肿么办
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 那你的意思只用记事本写代码就够了？
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  百度。挂载。
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: 我本来叫Bull酱的～
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: ide 。
<gebjgd> 用bing的路过
<gebjgd> 用yahoo的路过
<maya>  kick gebjgd  LOL
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: mount umount 我当然会用
<gebjgd> maya: 你是哪位?
<jiero> maya: 我睡了～看到了你怎么这么多珍贵的照片哦。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  你的意思是什么。
<maya> jiero:   ^_^
<jiero> gebjgd:  肝炎？
<maya> 好的  碎叫吧
<maya> gebjgd: 我是maya - -
<jiero> gebjgd: 不懂了你解释吧。然后明天我看log
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 就是我觉得 安全移除驱动器 不止用的是umount命令
 * Fedora 我是wly
<maya> 哈哈
<gebjgd> maya: 你干嘛的?
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  这个我不关心了。
<maya> 我搞基的
<maya> 你搞不
<gebjgd> maya: 来吧.你发你的果照
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 我关系的是php java 。。。。。。。编辑器什么的go out
<maya> 果照是神马
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 比如移动硬盘umount之后灯还是亮的，但是安全移除驱动器灯会灭
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 。。。。。。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 。。我的u盘，就是在liunx下坏的。
<maya> gebjgd: 跟你聊天还要验明真身么
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 所以我觉得是命令问题～
<gebjgd> Fedora: 你用的发行版太柴
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 我感觉。这linux系统。。。。一般。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  
<maya> 。。。。。
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: g3 就是一个2B的作品。
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 我觉得挺好～
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: 软件设计的基本原则。是让用户熟悉。熟悉的操作不要改。
<cap_sensitive> BuLL_bull: udisks --umount ，bashmount 里是这么写的
<BuLL_bull> cap_sensitive: 我去看看，谢谢呢～
<Fedora> BuLL_bull: man 一下。umout 
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: 熟悉是相对的。。。
<BuLL_bull> Fedora: umount我会用=。=
<Fedora> BuLL_bull:  我今天气愤的不的了。。。。。。。。
<cap_sensitive> udisks 的 umount 不需要 root 权限，只要属于 storage 组即可
<BuLL_bull> Fed你咋了？
<Fedora> 2b的腾讯。2B的。。。。。。。。。
<BuLL_bull> =。=又不是一天天两天了
<BuLL_bull> cap_sensitive: 恩，正在看，哈哈～
<gebjgd> 更年期
<gebjgd> 需要精心口服液
<fedora_for_two> hello world
<fedora_for_two> ´ó¼Ò¿´¿´Õâ¸ö£¬Ì«Ç¿º·ÁËhttp://v.51.com/600916?duokai
<kk> fedora_for_two say: 大家看看这个，太强悍了http://v.51.com/600916?duokai in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<fedora_for_two> ÎÒ²»ÊÇÂð
<kk> fedora_for_two say: 我不是吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Fedora> 你给的视频是什么。
<fedora_for_two> ÍøÉϺìÈ˳ªºì¸è£¬
<kk> fedora_for_two say: 网上红人唱红歌， in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Felixonmars> foob: :) preload是自动预载的工具 确实适合多数情况
<foob> Felixonmars: 嗯 ，我看了看，firefox-tmpfs不过现在看来，不打算用了
<fvw> fedora_for_two: 还可以 不过你编码错误
<Felixonmars> foob: 嗯 自己觉得效果好就行~ 我是因为用SSD 不得不用tmpfs
<fedora_for_two> Fedora: ÊÇÏÖ³¡Ö±²¥ÕæÈËÕ泪µÄ£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔµã¸è£¬²»ÊշѵÄ
<kk> fedora_for_two say: Fedora: 是现场直播真人真唱的，还可以点歌，不收费的 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<foob> Felixonmars: 为什么用SSD就一定要用TMPFS？
<foob> 现在的的SSd价格还是很高的吧
<Felixonmars> foob: 否则firefox大量写cache操作会严重缩短ssd寿命
<fedora_for_two> Fedora: ¾Ý˵ÿÍí¶¼³ª
<kk> fedora_for_two say: Fedora: 据说每晚都唱 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<LeeBowen> fedora_for_two 你打字我看的是乱码.
<foob> Felixonmars: 哦？那就是说SSD的寿命不如HD了？
<Felixonmars> foob: 是的, 除了极贵的那种外...
<fedora_for_two> LeeBowen: µ±È»£¬ÍøÉÏÕæÈ˳ªºì¸è£¬»¹¿ÉÒÔµã¸è
<kk> fedora_for_two say: LeeBowen: 当然，网上真人唱红歌，还可以点歌 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lolicon> Felixonmars: ssd 寿命没有这么不堪吧……
<foob> Felixonmars: 看来SSD现在还不够大众化
<lolicon> Felixonmars: 弄个几年你都要买个新的升级哈
<Felixonmars> lolicon: 我的现在9个坏扇区了..
<lolicon> Felixonmars: 用了多久
<lolicon> Felixonmars: 9个坏扇区什么概念
<user8888> Felixonmars: ssd似乎有写入算法避免这类问题吧？
<Felixonmars> lolicon: 近两年
<Fedora> 谁在linux下玩过茄子。
<Felixonmars> user8888: 有 会尽量均衡 但是改变不了根本上寿命短的问题..
<user8888> Felixonmars: 当然，寿命比HDD似乎确实比较短，但是不至于那么不济
<Fedora> 我的摄像头非常不清楚。。。。。
<fedora_for_two> Fedora: ÎÒÍæ¹ý
<kk> fedora_for_two say: Fedora: 我玩过 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> tusooa: pocoyo: 我用了nick highlights感觉颜色有点不对啊。
<cfy> tusooa: pocoyo: 当鼠标选中后。。。
<LeeBowen> fedora_for_two i don't know what are you talk about, the code not UTF-8, can't see it.
<Felixonmars> lolicon: 看smart 似乎有64个备份扇区吧 也就是说 到64个坏扇区 ssd会自动进入保护(只读)模式, 也就是不能继续用了
<Fedora> kk: 什么意思
 * cfy 错觉吧，估计
<pocoyo> cfy: 正常啊。
<lolicon> Felixonmars: 只要没丢数据就大丈夫啊……
<cfy> pocoyo: 啊？
<lolicon> Felixonmars: 坏了到时再换一个就是了
<pocoyo> cfy: 我现在使用 erc-hl-nicks 这个。
<cfy> pocoyo: ....
<cfy> pocoyo: 这个好/
<pocoyo> cfy: elpa里面有。
<Felixonmars> lolicon: 但是还是很贵呀...可能的话尽量优化还是应该的 :P
<cfy> pocoyo: elpa是啥？
<Felixonmars> lolicon: 我这是收到生日礼物什么的...自己买不起....
<pocoyo> cfy: emacs的包管理工具。
<pocoyo> 24.
<cfy> pocoyo: 有？list-packages?
<pocoyo> cfy: 是啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 里面有erc-hl-nicks?
<LeeBowen> 问一下, emacs 快捷键有木有中文版本的解释？给个网址來吧，谢谢～
<cfy> pocoyo: 我没找到
<pocoyo> cfy: (add-to-list 'package-archives
<pocoyo> 	     '("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/") t) 
<pocoyo> cfy: 加上这个就有了。
<pocoyo> cfy: (add-to-list 'package-archives '("marmalade" . "http://marmalade-repo.org/packages/") t) 
<pocoyo> LeeBowen: 快捷键不计基数啊。不同的模式几乎都对应有不同的快捷键。
<cfy> pocoyo: 装了hl-nicks怎么用？重启？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我也不知道。 
<cfy> pocoyo: 你现在能用了？
<LeeBowen> 呃，感觉 emacs 很强大，但又感觉很复杂，一时上手要有个长的时间？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我原来安装的 1.1.0 的版本，直接就能用。昨天试了试新版本的 不行，我又回到旧版本了。
<Inode_LF> http://v.51.com/600916?duokai
<kk> Inode_LF,啥网址y 视频交友_红人馆♥_毒药
<Inode_LF> kk: 不对吗
<kk> Inode_LF, 确定我不会。  ㍮ 
<tusooa> cfy: 还是原来的颜色。不过背景变灰。
<cfy> tusooa: 没感觉。
<cfy> tusooa: /names的时候，不会显示颜色了
<pocoyo> cfy: 为啥我 /names 的时候会有颜色，我其实不想他有颜色的。
<cfy> tusooa: 也不一定好，我自己下载的erc-nick-notify还新点
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114934
<cfy> pocoyo: 把以前那个配置去掉。
<tusooa> cfy: 吾的那个regex是抄 MaskRay 的
<cfy> pocoyo: 人进进出出也没有了
<tusooa> cfy: 自己给改了下。用notice-msg
<cfy> tusooa: 我没改过配置。用的默认的
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。
<cfy> 嗯，这样也不错。以前是有点花哨。。。
<pocoyo> cfy: 以前哪个配置？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不是，用了新的erc-hl-nicks
<pocoyo> cfy: 呃。新的我这里 什么颜色都没了貌似，难道还要额外配置？
<cfy> pocoyo: 不清楚。。。我这里略有颜色。
<tusooa> cfy: 传图。
<Fedora> 谁在linux安装摄像头。我的cheese （茄子） 图像非常模糊
<cfy> pocoyo: tusooa: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i114935
<fvw> cfy: 讨论什么
<cfy> fvw: emacs的erc插件
<fvw> cfy: 有什么好东西介绍
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这儿 tusooa 居然是 浅红色。
<fvw> pocoyo: me too
<pocoyo> fvw: 那咱俩的一样。
<cfy> 呵呵。
<lolicon> cfy: 哼，用emacs的变态叔叔
<cfy> fvw: 没啥啊
<fvw> lolicon: 小朋友?
<cfy> 我怎么成大叔了？
<Fedora> :-|
<iGoogle> commit f55d895722e2056b7f4c679095f5ce14ed4fedc6
<iGoogle> pac
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 改pac了？
<cfy> iGoogle: 求地址。
<iGoogle> github的嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 找不到啊。ee
<iGoogle> 用我的天气桌面不
<cfy> iGoogle: 用不来。。。。。咱有手机
<iGoogle> 搜索就有
<cfy> iGoogle: 每天早8点，晚23:00联网
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cfy> iGoogle: 不需要啊。而且咱也宅。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 也不需要知道。
<pocoyo> fvw: 你用什么高亮 nick 的插件?
<fvw> pocoyo: 绿灯侠 好看不
<iGoogle> 哪天你出去撒尿。冻死你。 lol
<pocoyo> fvw: 没看过。
<iGoogle> fvw: 不好看
<fvw>  (require 'erc-highlight-nicknames)
<pocoyo> cfy: 我这儿都是白色的。。
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> 白色？！
<cfy> pocoyo: 。。。。我和你们不一样。。。看背景啊
<fvw> iGoogle: 刚下完..
<cfy> iGoogle: 出去撒尿？！
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽都干不出来了吧。。。
<cfy> fvw: 还行吧
<cfy> fvw: 随便看看好了
<lolicon> 撒尿是白色？
<iGoogle> 难道你学校，到处带厕所
<fvw> 我的 emacs lisp setq add-hook 都没高亮怎么办
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 13号
<lolicon> 撒的不是尿吧 == 。。
<fvw> cfy: 那么大下了不看 亏 
<iGoogle> lolicon: 那是白粉。
<cfy> fvw: 看啊
<iGoogle> fvw: 这算啥。哈皮以前给的魔法片，都上G
<tusooa> ls
<fvw> iGoogle: 5g 
<cfy> iGoogle: 那给崽崽看
<iGoogle> 破魔法片
<cfy> iGoogle: 那有啥！！！
<iGoogle> fvw: 你蛋痛。
<fvw> iGoogle: 可惜 没中文字幕 晕
<cfy> iGoogle: 我那天去电影院看3D的。hp!!!!
<cfy> iGoogle: 太坑了。。。。
<iGoogle> 啥3d
<iGoogle> fvw: ..
<fvw> pocoyo: 怎么办 高亮 
<pocoyo> fvw: 啥？
<cfy> iGoogle: hp，最后一集
<pocoyo> cfy: 抑郁了 我还是回老版本算了。
<fvw> emacs lisp 一些关键字 没高亮
<pocoyo> cfy: erc-hl-nicks-face-table is a variable defined in `erc-hl-nicks.el'.s #s(hash-table size 65 test equal rehash-size 1.5 rehash-threshold 0.8 data   ()) 我这个一直空着。
<pocoyo> fvw: 为什么不高亮？ 哪些？
<cfy> pocoyo: ?
<cfy> pocoyo: ...
<cfy> pocoyo: 哦，我的好大
<pocoyo> cfy: 空变量 没颜色啊。
<fvw> pocoyo: http://ompldr.org/vY2lsNA/工作区 1_033.png
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯。你杯具了
<iGoogle> 我去写一个卸载emacs的脚本去。
<fvw> pocoyo: setq add-hook
<iGoogle> 加到preinstall的里面
<fvw> pocoyo: 类似的
<LeeBowen> 睡觉～ 各位晚安～
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: æ­»ee
<fvw> pocoyo: 以前看到有人有的
<cfy> iGoogle: 坏ee
<pocoyo> fvw: 我也没有。。。
<iGoogle> 苹果现金近千亿美元，它交的税可以给加拿大和希腊每个人买个iPad。
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<fvw> iGoogle: 高利润
<fvw> pocoyo: 看来要goole了
<cfy> iGoogle: 你咋不做ipad..
<pocoyo> fvw: 不是主题的事儿吧？
<fvw> pocoyo: 不是 应该
<iGoogle> 没碰到有文化有水平的投资人
<iGoogle> 国内的投资人，都喜欢养猪。
<cfy> @_@
<fvw> 国内 这赚钱
<iGoogle> 好多人以养过猪发家，而自豪。
<fvw> 有钱就行 
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你不是说想开公司么，去养猪呗
<cfy> ee改养猪？
<iGoogle> 我要养destine。 happyaron
<tusooa>  :em04 
<iGoogle> lol
<happyaron> iGoogle: 直接把钱付给我就行了，只接受现金投资，且没有任何回报。
<iGoogle> .... 这么毒。。
<pocoyo> fvw: 没亮。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 老不要脸啊 哈哈
<pocoyo> fvw: 确实没有颜色，emacs23也没有。
 * cfy 为啥我一下就能有？
<fvw> pocoyo: 呵呵 google 中
<cfy> 你们重启没。。。。哦。重启了。。。
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 去去。没档次的去养猪
<fvw> 射手网不错  什么字幕都有 
<cfy> fvw: 是不错。还能被google搜到，很好很好
<pocoyo> cfy: 重启了啊。晕。
<iGoogle> fvw: 可能对不上的。
<fvw> pocoyo: mplayer vlc 哪个好
<fvw> iGoogle: 对上了 刚好
<cfy> iGoogle: 对你没用。。。
<iGoogle> totem最好了。省事。
<cfy> smplayer
<iGoogle> mplayer还带gui的。bs
<pocoyo> fvw: 只用过 mplayer 现在感觉g3的totem还行。温度也不是很高了。不过加载中文字幕的时候老得手动载入。
<cfy> iGoogle: worse is better
<alvin_rxg> 请问， fcitx 繁体模式的词库和简体是一样的嘛？还是也要另外有一份繁体的词库？
<fvw> totem 我试试
<fvw> vlc 好像也不错
<cfy> totem...
<cfy> smplayer装好，解决一切问题了。
<cfy> 哪那么麻烦
<iGoogle> vlc千年老二
<fvw> cfy: 上次mplayer不行 vlc可以
<pocoyo> cfy: 我感觉 totem 比以前好多了。 就字幕还没支持好
<Fedora> vlc我感觉一般。
<fvw> cfy: 升级后 还可以
<Fedora> fvw:  vlc我感觉很一般
<happyaron> 据说mplayer2比mplayer好一点
<pocoyo> happyaron: 没敢试。
<iGoogle> 没mencoder的mplayer，就是废物了。
<fvw> 高清用什么
<Fedora> happyaron: 有mplay2吗
<iGoogle> 有
<Fedora> 给过链接。
<iGoogle> google
<Fedora> iGoogle: 我看看
<fvw> apt 里有
<fvw> 2
<iGoogle> 源？不会吧
<fvw> debian testing 里面
<happyaron> Fedora: mplayer2
<Fedora> yum list mplayer2
<Fedora> 错误：没有匹配的软件包可以列出
<fvw> p   mplayer2                              - next generation movie player for Unix-like syst
<fvw>  
<iGoogle> 其实可能更不好
<happyaron> iGoogle: 绝大多数用户反馈好一些
<fvw> 试试
<fvw> happyaron: 不错效果明显
 * alvin_rxg 哦耶！ fcitx 詞庫 + 微軟拼音詞庫~
<fvw> happyaron: 刚才用1 还有点卡 2完全不卡
<alvin_rxg> 需要的聯系我~
<alvin_rxg> 就是詞頻得稍微再調試……
<iGoogle> 就是精简嘛。用户级别使用够
<happyaron> fvw: :)
<happyaron> alvin_rxg:  交出来。。。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 好啊~ 等會兒，正在上傳
<alvin_rxg> “正在” 這詞沒有……
<alvin_rxg> 微軟詞庫就稍微大一些，但比 google/sogou 的小。
<fvw> pocoyo: setq 高亮怎么办 没找到
<iGoogle> 词库好？没用。词频太差
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: http://db.tt/5EWa8bd5
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: great
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=361875
<alvin_rxg> 可以了，詞頻可以慢慢調整。詞庫我個人還是比較喜歡微軟的，不大不小。sogou/google 的都太大了
<happyaron> lol
<alvin_rxg> 沒辦法，我的機器還是古董級別的
<alvin_rxg> fcitx 原版有 20w詞庫，微軟 30w，整合後是 40多w
<fvw> pocoyo: 怎么不退出emacs 加载新插件
<pocoyo> fvw: elpa 有的时候可以直接启作用了。  
<pocoyo> fvw: elpa 安装的。有的时候可以直接启作用了。      
<fvw> pocoyo: 我 eval 一下应该可以了
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftqBXDP4oJg
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y YouTube - 2011-10-23 日本時事節目 - 中國孕婦赴港生子潮 (簡體中文字幕)
<fvw> pocoyo: 反而找到了这个http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/highlight-cl.el
<fvw> pocoyo: 怎么察看 变量完整值
<pocoyo> fvw: C-h v 
<fvw> 完整的
<fvw> pocoyo: 太长的他不完整
<pocoyo> fvw: 不明白。
<fvw> 他用...省略了
<pocoyo> fvw: 没有啊。。
<fvw> 内容太多就是
<MaskRay> fvw: 进入 *scratch* ，输入 (prin1 3)，输出 M-: eval-print-last-sexp
<MaskRay> s/出/入/
<Fedora> mplayer 2 怎么删除呀。
<Fedora> 刚刚下载安装了。用不了。
<fvw> MaskRay: thx
<zerta_D> mplayer2不就是一个二进制文件吗？
<Fedora> 但是写了好多东西在系统里面。
<zerta_D> 要用命令行开启的 ./mplayer ***
<zerta_D> Fedora: 写了什么东西？
<Fedora> zerta_D: 最少菜单上有。
<fvw> MaskRay: 东西还是会省略
<zerta_D> 呃……菜单上没看到
<fvw> zerta_D: 放在安了smplayer 几自动调用了
<Fedora>  ./mplayer /home/wly/amule/wm.rmvb 
<Fedora> bash: ./mplayer: 权限不够
<Fedora> [    @localhost dm]$ sudo ./mplayer /home/wly/amule/wm.rmvb 
<Fedora> [sudo] password for wly: 
<Fedora> sudo：./mplayer：找不到命令
<cap_sensitive> Fedora：是不是没加运行权限？
<zerta_D> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=196198  
<MaskRay> 这些电视网站都愚昧
<MaskRay> http://www.smgbb.cn/2010/tv/
<kk> MaskRay,啥网址y 电视 - 东方宽频
<stlifey_opera> ²âÊÔÏÂ..
<kk> stlifey_opera say: ╡Бйтоб.. in KOI8-R ? We use UTF-8 !
<DaBao> 智能手机真是个节假日出行的好伴侣！开车上路时有它为你导航，没电灯时有它为你照亮台阶，堵车时有它为你放电影、音乐，无聊时有它和你玩游戏，游览时有它为你摄录沿途的风景...，更关键的是：若配个车载手机架，把它贴到前车窗上，这样就再也不用怕翻越隔离栏时自己摔倒的老太讹上你了～
<zerta_D> DaBao: 哈哈！经典哪！
<DaBao> zerta_D: 这两天的一点心得，呵呵
<zerta_D> DaBao: 请问，你用的什么手机？
<DaBao> zerta_D: HTC DHD，看了同事的三星盖世二，表示下一次换手机就换三星的
<gebjgd> DaBao: 一定要带键盘 牌子不重要
<zerta_D> 三星的屏幕好。
<zerta_D> 不过super Amoled屏也不是每个人都能习惯
<DaBao> gebjgd: 有没有键盘不太重要吧，很习惯用指头了
<DaBao> zerta_D: 对，有人还认为是屏幕偏色了。。。
<gebjgd> DaBao: 有键盘的 很不错.比触摸屏舒服.当然也可以用触摸屏
<zerta_D> DaBao: 我就不习惯super amoled屏。太艳丽了。
<DaBao> gebjgd: 那样机身会很大了
<gebjgd> DaBao: 会变厚
<DaBao> zerta_D: 呵呵，super Amoled 反而是吸引我换机时选三星的因素之一
<DaBao> gebjgd: 对，变厚、变重
<gebjgd> DaBao: 还好 老婆和我的那个压力都不大
<zerta_D> 所以，现在大部分智能机都放弃了全键盘
<DaBao> gebjgd: 哈哈，只要自己喜欢就好
<jinpeng> hello
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 用了键盘机就会爱上了
<kk> jinpeng, 好  ㍘ 
<DaBao> 鄙人已经放弃键盘机了
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 我有一部带全键盘的moto xt300。
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 被我摔碎了屏幕。
<DaBao> 。。。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 心疼死
<MeaCulpa> .
<zerta_D> 准备换台新的。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 有钱人
<DaBao> zerta_D: 买个三防机！
<DaBao> 就是造型丑了点
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 也不是很有钱啦！都是自己辛苦赚来的钱
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 下一步准备上什么?
<zerta_D> 准备买nokia n9。
<cleamoon> zerta_D, 会后悔的
<zerta_D> 明天就去手机店取货
<cleamoon> ...
<zerta_D> 预订的水货。3050大洋
<DaBao> nokia。。。，SB 系统已经跟不上时代了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: n9什么系统?
<zerta_D> meego
<zerta_D> 那个被nokia和Intel搞死的系统
<Ml_hoo> 晚上好
<DaBao> zerta_D: 米果，那还好点，但应用支持呢？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你会后悔的
<zerta_D> 应用还是有的。当然没有android多
<gebjgd> zerta_D: cleamoon 就是meego手机用户
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 这里好几个meego手机用户了
<DaBao> 选 AD 系统吧，无非是联网时广告多点
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 没关系买了之后自己上android cm
<zerta_D> 我已经在手机店交了定金了。反悔也来不及
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 哇哈哈
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 在讨论N9么？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 可怜的娃
<DaBao> AD 系统可以自己改 Hosts 屏蔽广告的
<BuLL_bull> ubuntu不是也要出手机么？
<zerta_D> 我只是觉得n9的外观太好看了。而我又不喜欢 lumia 800
<zerta_D> 只好选N9。
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 我也想要N9
<DaBao> BuLL_bull: 那得等到何年何月啊。。。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你要考虑系统
<MeaCulpa> 外观？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: android 现在是必备的
<MeaCulpa> 追求外观可以买个水货黑莓~~
<BuLL_bull> DaBao: 不知道～哈哈
<BuLL_bull> DaBao: 现在有ubuntu平板吧～
<zerta_D> 我的那部moto xt300换了屏幕玻璃，还可以用的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 为什么? htc chacha和黑莓一个模样
<DaBao> 哎，对了，大家有 WPS for Linux 的消息没？
<cleamoon> zerta_D, 选外观买黑莓...还没出的那个...
<DaBao> HTC 的做工有点粗糙
<gebjgd> DaBao: wps有什么期待的?
<zerta_D> 如果诺基亚 n950公开发售该多好。
<gebjgd> DaBao: wps有什么期待的?
<gebjgd> DaBao: htc做工还糙?
<zerta_D> 那我肯定选n950了。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 如果nokia直接上android 优势会更大
<DaBao> gebjgd: 因为永中稳定性不好
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 这就是nokia的市场战略失策 它以为他还能主导市场
<gebjgd> DaBao: libreoffice
<gebjgd> DaBao: 为什么要用臃肿??
<Ml_hoo> 可以用手机irc吗？
<zerta_D> 可以啊
<zerta_D> android系统，有不少irc客户端
<Ml_hoo> 推荐个
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: Meego有没？
<DaBao> gebjgd: 如果你用 Linux 来办公，你就不得不考虑 Office 的兼容性，特别是格式排版方面
<gebjgd> Ml_hoo: 市场搜索
<zerta_D> meego有
<zerta_D> simple-irc
<gebjgd> DaBao: 我办公 娱乐 所有都用linux
<gebjgd> DaBao: openoffice libreoffice TeX 完全能满足我的要求了
<DaBao> gebjgd: 可能阁下对文档及PPT的格式排版的要求不是很高
<Ml_hoo> 多谢，找找看
<gebjgd> DaBao: doc问题不大 ppt从来没收过
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 3Q～
<gebjgd> DaBao: 直接让对方弄成pdf
<zerta_D> 可以在这个网站找 my.meego.com
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 好的哟
<zerta_D> 错了。是my-meegp.com
<DaBao> gebjgd: 我这可不想每次把一两百页的方案放到其它电脑上还得重新排一次版
<zerta_D> http://my-meego.com
<kk> zerta_D,啥网址y My-MeeGo ~ MeeGo Harmattan (Nokia N9 / N950) Software & News
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 恩，发现了～
<gebjgd> DaBao: 一两百页应该用tex
<gebjgd> DaBao: 如果写东西的那人不傻的话
<cleamoon> 一朋友的爸爸是Nokia的工程师，没看出N950哪里好呀？
<DaBao> gebjgd: 在天朝的办公室中，弄 PDF、TEX 都是不现实的
<zerta_D> cleamoon: 带全键盘
<gebjgd> DaBao: libreoffice没啥感觉. 再说我们公司每个人都有正版office
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 全键盘的机器多了
<cleamoon> zerta_D, N900还带全键盘呢...
<zerta_D> 但是meego系统，带全键盘的就此一部
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: meego全键盘～
<BuLL_bull> 恩～哈哈
<DaBao> gebjgd: 更何况很多文档及 PPT 是跨公司或机构使用，你能指望那些为人民币服务的公仆为你准备个 LB 么？
<cleamoon> zerta_D, meego一共就2部...
<gebjgd> DaBao: 自己装
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 我有同学做手机测试的，说meego比android好～
<zerta_D> BuLL_bull: http://my-meego.com/software/applications.php?fldAuto=602&faq=9  simple-irc for n9/n950
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 好是好.但是没应用
<kk> zerta_D,啥网址y SimpleIRC for MeeGo Harmattan (Nokia N9 / N950 app) by Rigfoundry :: MeeGo Harmattan software @ My-MeeGo.com
<DaBao> gebjgd: 也就只能装装自己公司的电脑，这已经很了不起了
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: 恩，也是，微信什么的都没有～
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: QQQ～
<DaBao> BuLL_bull: 再好的系统，没有大量的应用支持也难混走
<DaBao> BuLL_bull: 再烂的系统，如果有大量 2B 青年都喜闻乐见的应用支持，那也吃得开
<BuLL_bull> DaBao: 恩，但是也不一定这个系统就这么完了啊～
<gebjgd> DaBao: 就是这么回事
<BuLL_bull> 而且ubuntu要出手机，和meego都是debian系的～
<MeaCulpa> Veer 都全键盘了
<MeaCulpa> 5xx rmb
<DaBao> 哎呀，马上就一点钟了，闪人睡觉
<MeaCulpa> webOs 才有Linux 味道
<DaBao> 各位晚安，88
<MeaCulpa> 装个软件都用patch
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: meego不是debian系
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 软件管理包是zypper
<zerta_D> meego也有linux的味道。n9和n950的meego，是基于meamo的。
<zerta_D> 所以可以用apt-get
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: N9用的是deb包
<MeaCulpa> deb 包有毛Linux味道，要自己编译
<MeaCulpa> 要在手机里编译才有Linux味道
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 不知道n9 我说的是meego
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: 不是在说手机么～
<zerta_D> 手机里编译，得考虑手机的性能啊
<cleamoon> LFS最有linux的味道
<BuLL_bull> 对了,android可以装gcc不？
<cleamoon> zerta_D, 我手机编译挺快的
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 为什么不可以
<BuLL_bull> gebjgd: 我就问问～不了解
<zerta_D> 那，你手机编译个mplayer要多长时间？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我的dockstar 编译内核 4个小时
<zerta_D> 不过，如果在N
<zerta_D> 如果在N9里编译软件，应该是完全没问题的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 但是很蛋疼
<zerta_D> 是的。
<zerta_D> 没全键盘，敲命令很令人郁闷的。
<cleamoon> 编译mplayer得3小时吧...
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 虚拟键盘，tab,esc,什么的都有～
<zerta_D> 其实嘛！在很多linuxer眼里，N9就是名副其实的工程机
<zerta_D> 只不过是公开发售的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 不是工程机 你买手机要考虑到实用性 系统很重要
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 敢问，你现在用的什么手机？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: htc desire z
<zerta_D> 我是N9买定了。不管别人说我傻，说我怎么样
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 自己上android cm吧 水货?
<zerta_D> 毕竟，自己喜欢的，中意的，才是最好的。
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 当然是水货。行货买不起
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 折腾折腾直接android
<zerta_D> gebjgd: 嗯。meego玩腻了，就折腾android 4.0
<zerta_D> 诺基亚专卖店里，n9卖3999。终于电讯里买3699。水货店里，卖3050。
<zerta_D> 终于——中域
<cleamoon> Samsung不也弄新系统呢吗？
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 你是哪的呀，怎么这么贵
<cleamoon> meego和什么玩意的合体版
<zerta_D> 广州
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 我这边商场里3600不到，去专卖会更便宜
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 去深圳
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 要不你去京东看看～
<zerta_D> 我买水货，3050。
<BuLL_bull> 3339好像
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: http://www.360buy.com/product/537232.html 3399
<kk> BuLL_bull,啥网址y 【诺基亚N9】诺基亚（NOKIA）N9 3G手机（黑色）WCDMA/GSM 非定制 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<BuLL_bull> kk: ？
<kk> BuLL_bull, 休息一下...  ㍙ 
<BuLL_bull> kk: =。=
<zerta_D> kk是个好AI
<BuLL_bull> =。=
<BuLL_bull> 什么情况...
<zerta_D> kk是机器人啦
<zerta_D> 和msn机器人一样的性质
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 要是不差二三百还是行货吧，据说水货因为有些模块还是什么的跟大陆不同，以后刷机会有麻烦～
<BuLL_bull> 哦～
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 我发网址它不愿意了呗
<zerta_D> 不是。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 这价格够贵的
<zerta_D> 你发的每个网址，kk都会打开看看，然后报出标题
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 能买索爱的全键盘了
<BuLL_bull> zerta_D: 说来听听～我也是听我同学说的，他最近在折腾里程碑2
<BuLL_bull> 哦～
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 能买2个
<gebjgd> zer
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 一个用 一个当充电器
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 摔坏了就换过来
<zerta_D> ……
<cleamoon> 能买30个键盘了...
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> 我的鍵盤 12,99€
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的键盘不要钱
<zerta_D> 有人买了水货N9，刷机没任何问题。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 为什么那么贵？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 打工的时候从学校里拿的旧的
<\b> 一个个都是学通信的人材呐
<cleamoon> zerta_D, 刷机没问题的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 不明白你为什么对nokia情有独钟
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 很貴麽？…… logitech classik
<zerta_D> 我其实并不是对nokia情有独钟。而是对nokia n9情有独钟。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么不买cherry
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 果然是logi...
<\b> cleamoon: 除了 genius ，10 多块的已经是最便宜的了
<zerta_D> 对nokia其他手机不大爱
<alvin_rxg> cherry 是傻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 30欧能拿下
<alvin_rxg> 是啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cherry的键盘你没听说过?
<\b> 我觉得 cherry 手感比 logitech 差
<cleamoon> \b, 物价那么高吗？
<\b> 一开始还以为 cherry 那个是山寨的
<gebjgd> \b: cherry的仿笔记本键盘的那种
<zerta_D> 机械键盘吗？
<MeaCulpa> 不是说只有cherry一个厂家了么
<MeaCulpa> 没什么比较的了
<MeaCulpa> 只此一家了
<zerta_D> 看来不是
<\b> gebjgd: 之前公司里新拆的 cherry 键鼠套装，被我用了半年就用坏了... 而且手感没那个 12€ 的logitech 好
<zerta_D> http://www.360buy.com/product/336830.html  这款贵
<kk> zerta_D,啥网址y 【樱桃G80-3494LYCUS-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3494LYCUS-2 机械键盘(黑色红轴3494) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<zerta_D> 要999
<\b> gebjgd: 后来买了服务器，配了一个很高档的键盘。还有压加传感器
<gebjgd> \b: 我也不爱. 所以我现在还在用老的西门子键盘.别的员工都是新的cherry 笔记本式键盘
<zerta_D> thinkpad的键盘，我很喜欢。手感真的很好
<gebjgd> \b: 太薄的键盘没有敲打激情
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 凑合 长时间也不适应
<zerta_D> 不过thinkpad的电脑，屏幕分辨率全是万年不变的1366*768
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 瞎说
<\b> 我喜欢那种键程长的，打起来有打字机的感觉
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 1920*1080路过
<gebjgd> \b: 一样
<zerta_D> T
<zerta_D> 和E系大多都是1366×768
<\b> 1024x768路过 －－
<gebjgd> zerta_D: t520路过
<zerta_D> thinkpad E520。15.6寸屏幕，分辨率才1366×768
<zerta_D> 晕哪我。那么大屏幕，怎么说分辨率也得上1440×900
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 1024*600都能用了
<zerta_D> http://www.360buy.com/product/532678.html  怎么京东里，这款t520分辨率才1366*768?
<kk> zerta_D,啥网址y 【ThinkPadT520（4242-5JC）】ThinkPad T520（4242-5JC）15.6英寸笔记本电脑（i5-2430M 4G 500G 1G独显 蓝牙 指纹 摄像头 Win7Pro64 ） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<zerta_D> 莫非是标错了？
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我的是高配版
<zerta_D> 其实我是非常中意thinkpad E520的。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: i7处理器
<zerta_D> 那多贵？得上20000了吧
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 公司给配的 20000吧
<zerta_D> 公司有钱
<\b> 他们搞设计的公司，配的都是苹果..
<zerta_D> 唉！我现在还是用的几年前的老机子。上网还凑合
<\b> 我也在用 07 年的 laptop, 那时候买的就不是什么高档配置
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 正在用上网本
<cleamoon> zerta_D, 多少年前的？
<zerta_D> 06年生产的
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 06年生产的跑个linux发行版足够了
<zerta_D> 键盘上还印刻有注音符号
<zerta_D> 无法正常进入TTY
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 什么显卡
<zerta_D> 不是显卡的问题。集显不存在兼容问题。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我那么多老电脑都没有问题
<zerta_D> 一进入tty，就不断的弹出：unable to enumerate USB
<zerta_D> unable to enumerate USB device on port 6
<zerta_D> 应该是某个USB端口出了问题
<zerta_D> 目前这个问题无解
<\b> 。。。关掉不就行了..
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 非用tty? 蛋疼?
<zerta_D> 有时候x崩了，进入不了桌面了，可以应急解决下嘛！
<gebjgd> zerta_D: x崩溃已经很久没见到了
<\b> snugglecat: 喵
<zerta_D> 我在网上搜了下，这个问题涉及到内核。
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 舞蹦兔吧?
<\b> zerta_D: 你到/sys 里把那个 usb 关掉大概就不提示了
<\b> 苦蹦兔、酗蹦兔
<\b> 撸蹦兔
<gebjgd> \b: 哭蹦兔 虚蹦兔
<zerta_D> 呃……在sys里，找不到usb port 6
<zerta_D> 也就是说，这个端口并不存在
<\b> zerta_D: /sys/bus/usb/devices/ 下的某个
<zerta_D> 应该是其他某个硬件，出了问题，内核无法识别
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 估计硬端口坏了
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 看dmesg
<alvin_rxg> \b: 到學生宿舍，沒有 einkaufaktuell 了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 已经到学生公寓了?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> 沒，今天搬了一部份過去。明天就全部了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 神马是 einkaufaktuell?
<gebjgd> \b: 白给的 上面有tv programme
<\b> gebjgd: 那个学生宿舍也有啊
<zerta_D> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/114948  dmesg信息
<\b> gebjgd: 我每周都看
<BuLL_bull> 大规模Android恶意软件或感染500万用户=。=
<gebjgd> BuLL_bull: 没啥感觉.有杀软
<BuLL_bull> 嗯哼～
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 你有什么外设?
<zerta_D> 没啥外设。除了一个无线鼠标接收器
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 查了下 似乎是舞蹦兔的特产
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 内核问题
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 换内核吧
<zerta_D> 然后电脑上，有一个坏掉的指纹识别器，一个摄像头
<zerta_D> 我系统fedora
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 拆了(china)
<zerta_D> 怎么拆？我又不会电子，万一把主板弄坏了，那就真的完啦
<zerta_D> 这个内核bug，貌似到现在还没有修复吧1
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 我老婆现在用的笔记本也是06年的. 无线网卡坏了 不拆的话机器经常直接死机 内核直接挂 自己学着拆
<\b> zerta_D: 这不算内核 bug, 也不会被修复
<zerta_D> 等哪天有空，买齐工具了，再拆吧
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 话说我自己的机器都被我拆过
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 除了2台上网本没有
<\b> zerta_D: 你试过把那个端口停掉吗?
<\b> zerta_D: 按我说的
<zerta_D> 没有
<\b> 不一定要拆。
<\b> 而且一拆可能会拆出问题
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 06年的机器 随笔拆
<gebjgd> zerta_D: 别忘了你是 china人
<\b> scheisse, fcitx 代码有 6MB, git clone 要花上半小时--
<\b> 2kb/s 的网速伤不起
<gebjgd> \b: 难怪你不用arch 这网速哭死你
<zerta_D> 这网速也太龟了吧
<zerta_D> 该洗澡睡了。各位晚安～～
<\b> gebjgd: 经常 online banking， 好不容易进填表单的介面了，它也发了我 Session TAN，结果我一输入，断网了。整个 session 一切从新开始...
<\b> 榆桦杨@219.136.23.132 ... 一串树的名字
<gebjgd> 鱼骅羊 一串动物的名字
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://saltnsfw.blogspot.com/2012/01/amy-louise-mccrow-amythelittle.html?zx=c32c55707646700
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y @SALTNSFW: Amy Louise McCrow (@aMy_THE_little)
<knownbad> china人, 不是个好名词。  有贬低的意味。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://saltnsfw.blogspot.com/2012/01/amy-louise-mccrow-amythelittle.html?zx=c32c55707646700
<knownbad> 咦，电视上有 MI 1。
<knownbad> Content Warning？
<knownbad> 你把你那德国小香肠上了 blog？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没 你的台湾老香肠
<knownbad> 二十年前就有了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不信 发来看看
<knownbad> 就泥巴摔跤。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大学生喝酒喝高了 全裸
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被拍下放到了网上 我怎么觉得这在欧洲很正常啊
<knownbad> 这里25年前就有了。后来关了，不稀奇没人看。
<knownbad> 但没全裸。
<knownbad> 出去饮茶。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 话说这全裸和就穿内裤有什么区别
<knownbad> 西方价值观。
<knownbad> 基本上宗教的影响。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不明白
<knownbad> 跟中国古代认为下面是肮脏的一样。
<knownbad> 出去吃饭
<\b> 换 fcitx
<alvin_rxg> 號外號外 http://goo.gl/Kjumt
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: Biete Hörgerätebatterie von Marke Digihear, die ich frühe in China gekauft.
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，之前重啟啦一下 fcitx，之後幾個程序一個接著一個的挂掉
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: debian好稳定
<alvin_rxg> debian stable 沒有 fcitx
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己编译
<alvin_rxg> 自己編譯能解決深埋問題啊
<alvin_rxg> *什麽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你用的什么源
<alvin_rxg> gwdg
<alvin_rxg> 跟源又什麽關系
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是不兼容呗
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，不兼容啊， bpo 不兼容
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 源里的太老了呗
<alvin_rxg> stable 源裏沒有 fcitx ...
<alvin_rxg> 有的話，再老也不會什麽兼容不兼容的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就继续ibus吧
<alvin_rxg> 好主意，你繼續吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续什么
<alvin_rxg> 這 400多顆電池同時賣，估計個人的話不會有人要的…
<alvin_rxg> 突然想起來，挂掉的原因很可能是因為 ~/.config/fcitx 下的文件被我拿啦個超大的替換了……
<alvin_rxg> 全部重來
<alvin_rxg> 好，個人詞庫刪掉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是你的那个微软拼音词库?
 * gebjgd 继续补胎
<snugglecat> 补胎， 老婆有了???
<snugglecat> 有猪脚醋 吃了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好吧，我也改用 fcitx 了。 现在 fcitx 支持 pango 和 utf8 了，不错
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<\b> 开个 matlab 试试，不知道会不会和 java 有矛盾
<\b> 不错 ，java 显示不出字体
<\b> 但不会卡住
<alvin_rxg> 顯示不出字體？
<\b> 嗯，只有一个一个方块
<\b> 记得要怎么配置过
<alvin_rxg> 呃……不是吧
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧
<\b> 反正我matlab里不用中文
<alvin_rxg> 找個啥 java 的試試
<\b> 我记得从前都是要自己怎么设置 java 字体的
<\b> 懒的弄了，用到时候再说
<\b> 本来想改代码，git clone 下来后，看了一下 debug 信息，原来是我的 pidgin 和 xim 之间有点问题
<\b> 用 gtk 模块就好了
<\b> 9点多，再喝杯水，晩上 就不喝了
<alvin_rxg> java, jdownloader 沒問題，可以正常使用
<alvin_rxg> 呃……好像問題是另一個
<\b> matlab 自帯的 java vm
<snugglecat> matlab 是啥
<alvin_rxg> 啊……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用二笔或者自然码吧，拼音 sucks。
<\b> snugglecat: 你复活啦?
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<snugglecat> .....
<snugglecat> 这是来自地狱的声音
<snugglecat> 没复活呢
<\b> alvin_rxg: 拼音用的爽不爽不是词库能解决的
<\b> snugglecat: 哦
 * \b 揉揉眼。。
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg> java 的問題是……  10,3Kib  http://uploadpie.com/5hTN2
<alvin_rxg> \b: 目前還行
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你不是 java 也有问题吗
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> 神马情况，今天收到了不下 8 封的 google 信息保护的邮件。。莫非我有这么多小号在 google ?
<alvin_rxg> wow
<\b> 你没收到?
<\b> 差不多两个小时就收到一封..
<alvin_rxg> 我就收到一次
<\b> ...
<\b> 我现在只知道我有5个注册了 5 个 googlemail
<\b> 应该还有几个，只是记不起了
<\b> 这下倒好，能找回来其它几个
<alvin_rxg> 好多啊，我也想開個小號，要手機了都沒法整。。
<gebjgd> 啥java问题
<gebjgd> 拼音不是挺好的么
<gebjgd> 录入速度够快 而且顺手
<\b> 拼音 sucks。像我这种普通话都讲不准的，拼音更 sucks
<\b> 拼音和我比录入古文?
<gebjgd> \b: 普通发都讲不好 那么你的德语发音估计也有问题
<gebjgd> \b: 古文直接上五笔
<alvin_rxg> 普通话和德语有毛关系…
<gebjgd> 累死我了 补个车胎就不行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: früher
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: gekauft habe
<\b> gebjgd: 晕。譜通话和德语有毛关系...
<alvin_rxg> 自行车啊？不是挺简单一件事么？我小时侯都补了好几次了
<\b> gebjgd: 你们北方人说不定还分不清平上去入呢
<gebjgd> \b: 有关系,语感
<\b> gebjgd: 有毛关系。我身边的人几乎譜通话没一个标准的。从小就这么学的
<\b> gebjgd: 我学德语是在德国人堆里学的。而且是 hannover 的 hochdeutsch
<snugglecat> \b, 看看这个
<snugglecat> http://jandan.net/2012/01/29/moby-dick-typed-on-toilet-paper.html
<kk> snugglecat,啥网址y 10年前的手纸也想拿来卖钱？！
<snugglecat> 忽然我想到一个想法
<\b> snugglecat: 其实你收集全了每年的纸币、硬币，收集个十年，整套也能增值
<snugglecat> GCD 应该规定 在 草纸上 必须打印一份 共产党宣传， 啥八荣八耻， 三个代表啥的
<snugglecat> 关键是上面打字
<snugglecat> 没上厕所必须 阅读 这些资料
<snugglecat> 达到洗脑的作用
<\b> lol
<snugglecat> 另一方面， 看完就擦屁股
<alvin_rxg> 洗脑也得由上而下的来
<snugglecat> 本来就是和屎一样臭
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> 太猥琐了
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> gebjgd: 很不可思议的是，你们用标准的普通话读诗怎么读对。。
<snugglecat> 用啥话读才对阿
<snugglecat> 吴语么
<snugglecat> 据说只吃肉不吃蔬菜会减肥
<\b> snugglecat: 不知道，至少用我们本地的“譜通话”，还是有平仄的，尤其是入声，还是很明鲜分的出的
<\b> snugglecat: 广东的也应该有
<alvin_rxg> 風，好難念
<snugglecat> 他的理由是吃肉会容易让人有饱的感觉
<knownbad> 吃撑了。
<snugglecat> 貌似广东话也是从 吴语那 分支的
<alvin_rxg> 以前，突然聽到別人念成 fen ...
<\b> 我到现在还不知道是 fen 还是 fong
<snugglecat> fong
<\b> 要敲过键盘打个拼音才分的出来
<alvin_rxg> xD 標准的是 feng，念的是 fong
<snugglecat> 广东人舌短
<alvin_rxg> 人  我念的是 len
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 貌似你是杭州的么
<\b> 人念宁
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> 俩老乡
<snugglecat> 我不插嘴了
<\b> snugglecat: ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 吃啥撑了
<knownbad> 食物
<snugglecat> knownbad, gebjgd 的老婆有了， 现在正补胎呢
<\b> snugglecat: 吃玉米了
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 广东人那根也短吧？
<snugglecat> 其实我不是广东人
<snugglecat> 是福建广东交界的
<snugglecat> 讲客家的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 我在罪惡的 ☭ 誕生地附近
<\b> gebjgd 正在结胎
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: 客家话怎么个讲法?
<alvin_rxg> ☠
<snugglecat> 我不会
<\b> snugglecat: 沿海的吗?
<snugglecat> \b, 挺惭愧的， 我在广东出生， 老爸不跟我说家乡话， 我一句都不会说
<snugglecat> 山区
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 交界地方，不講閩南話嗎？
<snugglecat> 我那边是讲客家的
<snugglecat> 不讲闽南的
<snugglecat> 就土楼那
<snugglecat> 圆的土楼
<snugglecat> 客家人的
<snugglecat> 土楼
<snugglecat> 不过我祖屋是方的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 本來你會閩南話的話，可以移民去台灣
<snugglecat> 好像台湾人也有讲客家的把
<knownbad> 客家人在台湾很吃香的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 给我扫下盲
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 据说客家的来历， 客家人本来是北方人， 后来躲避战乱逃到广东福建交界的地方
<knownbad> 不会客家话？  那不被认同了。
<snugglecat> 福建有一部分讲客家， 广东也有一部分
<alvin_rxg> 溫州話那是啥呢……好像不是閩南話來著
<snugglecat> 客家人，就是说客人， 外面来的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我去过祠堂认过祖了， 我儿子也认了
<snugglecat> 我不会客家话， 但听姑妈们说的， 好像是普通话广东话混在一起
<knownbad> sifan
<gebjgd> feng
<snugglecat> 啥时侯要学学客家话了
<gebjgd> 多简单
<snugglecat> 我母猫妒忌了， 猫儿子跑到我大腿睡觉， 母猫在旁边转来转去， 在叫
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你果然和母猫有几腿
<snugglecat> ....
<\b> ..
<\b> snugglecat: 猫儿子阉了?
<gebjgd> gtkqq还是很赞的 04的老本子都无压力
<knownbad> 广告
<gebjgd> knownbad: 广告路过
<knownbad> gtkqq还是很赞的 94的老本子都无压力
<knownbad> 94年有 pentium-m 了吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯
<\b> gtkqq 很贊，14 年的老本都无压力
<snugglecat> 明天把
<knownbad> 咦 2000 才开始有 thinkpad.
<\b> snugglecat: 母猫不发情吗?
<snugglecat> 母猫已经绝育了
<snugglecat> 本来弄错了，应该将公猫绝育而不是母猫
<snugglecat> 搞到公猫跑了， 母猫也绝育变得毫无意义
<gebjgd> \b: 母猫有他
<\b> gebjgd: 公猫也可以有啊
<snugglecat> 不过还是留下了猫儿子这个礼物
<knownbad> 还有个 t42 pentium-m.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有钱人
<knownbad> 为何？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 买得起thinkpad
<knownbad> 因为我的 thinkpad 从没坏过。
<knownbad> 所以还蛮划算的。
<knownbad> http://www.woot.com/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Woot® : One Day, One Deal™
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为我就买不起
<knownbad> 你现在可以了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 本来老婆用的那台机器会是thinkpad的 但是我为了要小本子 买了msi 12寸屏
<gebjgd> knownbad: 现在更不买 没用
<knownbad> 原本考虑 x120e 给老婆但算了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我是不会考虑笔记本了。
<knownbad> 为何？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用 只考虑台式机和上网本
<knownbad> 我现在用的也 >3 年了。
<knownbad> 上网本的定义是？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 10寸
<gebjgd> knownbad: 便宜 轻巧
<knownbad> 7" 的更轻巧
<gebjgd> knownbad: 屏幕太小没法用
<knownbad> 11-12“ 是我的极限。  眼睛需要。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我在家向来上网本 没有任何问题
<knownbad> 觉得 thinkpad x120e 0596 价位速度刚好。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我觉得小本子不值得
<gebjgd> knownbad: 大本子又太沉 不如台式机
<knownbad> 刚刚给了你看了
<knownbad> dual core 才考虑。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 懒的打开 直接告诉我价格
<knownbad> 免费。
<knownbad> 还送大荧幕。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你送我？
<knownbad> 没用，已卖完。
<knownbad> 是啊，再送你个德国美女。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好便宜
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这价格 你们米国人真不要脸
<knownbad> 是啊，可是我还是没买。  不想老婆跟我 ggyy 的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 339$多便宜啊
<knownbad> 知道，老婆没福气。
<knownbad> 教育过老婆别跟我 ggyy 的，要不我不鸟她。
<knownbad> 其实之前还有个 dell 的 i3 也没下手。
<knownbad> 差不多配备。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不喜欢dell
<gebjgd> knownbad: 以前当学生的时候就想买个联想的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 太贵 买不起
<knownbad> 就冲 i3 就可以买而且更便宜。  $299。
<knownbad> i3 可以上 8g ram。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用
<knownbad> 但如果再买个小银幕只会装 ssd。
<gebjgd> knownbad: ssd太贵 太小
<knownbad> 再加上 4g ram 就可以。  8g 也无伤。
<knownbad> 有 wifi nas.
<knownbad> 看你怎么用，小不一定是问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 出门啊出差啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 硬盘大总是好的
<knownbad> 我的小点但有舌头补助。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你的舌头都好几年没用了
<knownbad> 我还有随身带的 500g usbhd。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> knownbad: 丢了你就惨了 性爱裸照啥的
<knownbad> 不管你配备如何好永远都得有备份。
<knownbad> 都有 encryption.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我的移动硬盘就放家里用
<knownbad> 笔记本有 dm-crypt, usbhd 也有。
<knownbad> 个人觉得每个笔记本都应该使用 encryption。
<knownbad> 就算放家里也可能被偷。
<knownbad> nas 也有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我们没有fbi不怕
<knownbad> 但 cia 在各国都有触角。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯
<knownbad> android 上有点难。
<knownbad> 这不是开玩笑的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不关我事 不怕
<knownbad> wikileaks 的 cable 解密都有提到。
<kk>  06:05
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不关心。像我们这样的普通人 cia不关心
<knownbad> 我们在这里说了几次的 cia 他们就会关心了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 扯
<snugglecat> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9b47ee31jw1dpje7wmpnlj.jpg
<knownbad> 监听是确定的， 但如何侦测就不知道。
<knownbad> 我猜中文加 cia 可能就会被 flag。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 估计你早就被盯上了
<knownbad> 要不我怎么每样都 encrypt？  呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正我没啥秘密的东西 不怕
<knownbad> 个人资料而已，encryption 防止不了监听。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是 你和你老婆的甜言蜜语 天天被偷听
<knownbad> 但最精彩的裸照有 encryption.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老流盲
<knownbad> 但没了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 被你删了？
<knownbad> 忘了 pgp key pass phrase.
<knownbad> 安全到我自个也打不开。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 给我 我帮你解开
<knownbad> 当初跟老婆说了还担心着，后来听我说了这段去笑翻了。
<snugglecat> 说， 你老婆是怎么让你这流氓拐到美国的
<snugglecat> 还老流氓
<knownbad> 她向我求婚的。
<snugglecat> 。。。
<snugglecat> 流氓婆???
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 天朝女人巴不得出国的多了
<knownbad> 你信我的？
<snugglecat> 我啥都信
<knownbad> 到也不是，只我长的英俊潇洒。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 又想起那个了
<snugglecat> snugglecat, hey, sexy and sexy
<gebjgd> knownbad: 噗。。。。
<snugglecat> 这个正常， dna 都是男为主， 女人找个优秀男人无可厚非
<snugglecat> 在生物中， 女的找男的就是看他的 DNA 是否优秀
<snugglecat> 为了她的后代
<knownbad> 你又想多了。
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> snugglecat +1
<snugglecat> 为什么 公鸟的羽毛越漂亮， 或者叫声越动听越响亮， 越容易获得交配权
<snugglecat> 因为这代表公鸟的DNA优秀
<snugglecat> :)
<knownbad> 就我年纪大些，耐心些，包容些。
<snugglecat> 你的种好
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 老流氓未必有你优秀 就是他爹比你爹厉害而已
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<knownbad> 她那湖北脾气也不见得好找。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 这年头就是拼爹的
<snugglecat> 你都说湖北脾气了， 湖北不是一大堆酱紫的么， 怎么难了
<knownbad> 就说了我最后只能用舌头了。
<snugglecat> 其实按道理来说， 应该是女追男的， 而不是反过来
<snugglecat> 这都反过来了
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: 市场经济
<snugglecat> 我理解错了
<knownbad> 人造的社会架构。
<snugglecat> 确实应该男追女
<snugglecat> 但不是 男追女， 而是男和男打架， 打胜的获得女的
<snugglecat> 看 动物世界 的那些公羊就是这么干的
<knownbad> 过了结婚年龄就不好找了。  也是社会的歧视。
<snugglecat> 不是社会的歧视
<snugglecat> 是自然选择， 结婚年龄过了， 代表生育能力降低了
<knownbad> 我又不是找生育机器。
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 你什么时候有的你儿子？
<snugglecat> 少年
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 滚 你的精子都没能力呢
<snugglecat> 我早熟早衰阿
<gebjgd> 唉 2004年的笔记本舍不得扔啊
<gebjgd> 何况跑arch openbox这么顺畅
<snugglecat> \b, 现在女的找有钱人， 本身就是错的
<knownbad> 广告
<snugglecat> \b, 现在的有钱人，有钱不是完全靠自己的能里
<\b> snugglecat: 何谓也?
<snugglecat> \b, 找有钱人， 最多生出来的孩子就一势利
<snugglecat> 越来越势利
<\b> snugglecat: 现在自由恋爱，本身就是错的
<knownbad> 谁没钱？  看你要多少而已。
<\b> snugglecat: 自由恋爱，分的概率也大
<knownbad> 谁说的？
<snugglecat> 越来越约会专营
<knownbad> 我们就是自由恋爱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 继续做广告
 * gebjgd 给同学写邮件去
<knownbad> 不是分的概率大而是何时？
<snugglecat> 中国5千年的不自由恋爱， 子孙对是GCD人
<\b> 男同学?
<snugglecat> 错了
<snugglecat> 中国5千年的不自由恋爱， ....
<snugglecat> 不知道后面怎么说
<\b> snugglecat: 古来还是有许多自由的。只是都有长辈、媒人的见证
<\b> snugglecat: 分的时候至少还要顾及他们的面子..
<snugglecat> 非自由恋爱，违反了 达芬奇 的进化论
<\b> snugglecat: 就像魯迅的第一任，也没有休掉
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 骂我吧， 我忘了进化论是谁的了
<\b> :)
<snugglecat> 人就是要自由选择
<snugglecat> 爱情是外在的， 归根到底是繁衍以及后代的质量
<\b> snugglecat +2
<snugglecat> 某种内部机制， 会让俩男女之间产生所谓的好感， 这个内部机制， 我不懂， 但我想其目的就是繁衍
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 男人都爱漂亮的 所以见到了白人漂亮妞自然就有好感
<snugglecat> 男人和女人不一样
<snugglecat> 男人是要尽可能多的配偶
<knownbad> 屁话。
<snugglecat> 尽量多的自己的DNA留下来
<snugglecat> 女的是要DNA的质量
<knownbad> 猫屁特别多。
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> 其实母系氏族的时候，女性也有许多配偶 :)
<snugglecat> 这我倒没研究过
<\b> 传说这世上还是先有母系社会的..
<knownbad> 其实都错的。  共产是最完美的。  杂交最完美。
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我想这和 母系父系没多大关系
<snugglecat> 母系是， 女的筛选男的
<snugglecat> 父系的， 是俩男争夺一女
<\b> 这也只是砖家的推测，没人知道那时候怎样的
<snugglecat> 最终结果还是， DNA 强的 可以交配
<snugglecat> 区别在于母系的是女的自个选择， 父系的是通过竞争来得出优胜者
<snugglecat> 或者是母系的时候， 母的拼命和若干男的交配， 不进行选择， 好的结果留存， 坏的自生自灭
<snugglecat> 女的美貌， 只是为了刺激男的性冲动， 吸引得多了， 各男的互相打， 最后生出的 夺得美人归
<snugglecat> 女的美貌就是要引起各男的互相争斗， 以此甄别最强的遗传因子
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 超强 你终于明白了
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> 考虑是否给另外一个同学写邮件否
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明天没课？
<\b> 明天有考试
<alvin_rxg> gn8
<gebjgd> \b: 奋战呢？
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 又搞上白妹子了？
<\b> 嗯
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 梦里
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 和你黄妹子讨论你的梦
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 梦是隐私 你怎么起这么早
<MeaCulpa_> 中国人挺纠结的，耳濡目染的都是白妹子，床上的却是黄妹子，白人传媒太发达... 喜欢日本妹子的除外...我不理解的群体
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 洗澡
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 白妹子味道太大
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 容易发胖
<MeaCulpa_> 物质和传媒的强势会渗透到生理，还是DNA距离越远越好的自然规律...
<snugglecat> \b, 想问一个问题 git 可以分开自个版本树的吗
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 发胖又怎样... 白妹子大部分不会无故关节肥大屁股下垂含胸，黄妹子却会
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 黄妹子往往是起怪的部位胖
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 绝对会
<snugglecat> \b 就是想将几个东西放一个仓库， 但想分开不同的版本树分别管理
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 黄妹子好很多
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 还是yy中美洲妹子吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 不喜欢黑的
<snugglecat> 这几个东西 互相有关系， 但有不是一个项目的东西， 但不想分开几个 git 仓库
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 有一次我去看某田径比赛，那些巴哈马啥的妹子太狠了
<snugglecat> \b 有办法酱紫的么
<gebjgd> \b: 你口味好怪
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你口味好怪
<gebjgd> \b: 发错了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 试试看fossil
<MeaCulpa_> find /data/l1/pic/sexy/ -type f -print0 | shuf -n1 -z | xargs -0 feh --bg-max
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 相当不错的版本管理
<snugglecat> fossil??? sf.net 不支持呢
<gebjgd> snugglecat: fossil
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 一个数据库搞定所有东西 u盘就够了
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 一个文件
<snugglecat> 我托管在 sf.net 上阿
<snugglecat> 哦
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 随便你怎么折腾 对2进制支持也不错
<snugglecat> 哦， 就是在 托管中保存一个文件就行， 不需要那有支持么
<snugglecat> 那我去了解下
<\b_> 又断网了
<\b_> snugglecat: 你说的是 branch
<\b_> ?
<snugglecat> 。。。
<snugglecat> 不是
<MeaCulpa_> fossil sqlite用的是不
<snugglecat> 就是例如我有个离线管理程序， 有个 php 的网站
<MeaCulpa_> 这里人流行git滴，神用的东西，人们就喜欢用
<snugglecat> 离线管理程序可以管理这个网站
<\b_> git 好用啊，或者用 darcs
<snugglecat> 我想两个东西能放在一个仓库中， 但版本树不混在一起
<\b_> 不管神用不用
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 这里跟风太严重
<\b> 回来咯
<\b> snugglecat: branch 也能做啊
<snugglecat> 两个是分开的， 但互相可以配合使用
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> snugglecat: 不一定要相关的
<snugglecat> 是哦
<snugglecat> 明白了， 我没想到这个
<snugglecat> 我习惯 branch 最后都合并
<\b> snugglecat: 比如我自己写的输入法， 码表就放在叧一个 branch
<\b> snugglecat: 和代码根本不相关
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 明白了， 谢谢
<\b> snugglecat: 应该说没有重叠的部分
<\b> 相关还是有的
<snugglecat> 是阿
<snugglecat> 就是有俩主线就对了
<\b> 不过这样做的话，要从源头就分出来
<snugglecat> 哦
<\b> 否则到后面再分了难看。所以这样用的也不多
<snugglecat> 是阿， 我是半路决定加一 php 的
<snugglecat> 不过也没问题， 在最初那分一个分支应该没问题
<\b> 建个 branch, 退回去 :)
<\b> 从上面再搭 :)
<snugglecat> 写了
<snugglecat> 重建历史??
<\b> 不过 git 这样只能在本地或者个人的项目上弄，合作的时候这么弄会被人喷
<snugglecat> 我去实验一下
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 酱紫阿， 好吧， 我还是建多个仓库吧
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 换fossil
<\b> 嗯。我也觉得多个仓库比较好
<snugglecat> sf.net 还是可以建一个以上的， 不过的在 ssh 中输命令，有点麻烦
<snugglecat> 我在了解中恩
<gebjgd> snugglecat: 带wiki webinterface 简单易用 免费
<snugglecat> 谢了各位， 去看看 fossil
<\b> github 还好，没啥广告，牛人也多
 * gebjgd 睡觉
 * \b 睡觉
<\b> snugglecat: 我的意思是，为不相关的数据单独新建仓库，不是同用一个源。不知道表达清楚了没有 :)
<snugglecat> 哦，明白了，谢谢
<snugglecat> 睡觉去吧。 好梦，梦见白娘子
<\b> snugglecat: 不用谢。你客气啥。
<\b> 。。。
<snugglecat> :)
<\b> 上床、背单词。
<snugglecat> ....
<\b> 明天考拉丁语..
<snugglecat> 好吧 ， 我也去听 voa 学英语
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-21
<cfy> morning all
<imtxc> 早 cfy roylez
<cfy> imtxc: morning
<alyvin05> 早上号
 * alyvin05 hello
<alyvin05> 有人么
<^k^> alyvin05, 点点点. ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 19.62天
<alyvin05> 昨天才知道有这么好的聊天室
<alyvin05> ^k^ 春节快乐
<^k^> alyvin05, 快乐的中国新年给你太多，判断。 ㍡ 新年快乐，春节: 19.62天
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Dwarf Fortress?
<imtxc> ^k^: 19天了啊还有。。。。
<^k^> imtxc, 你想听到一个笑话吗？  ㍡ 
<imtxc> ^k^: say
<imtxc> gfrog: 吉娃娃早
 * imtxc 新华社都知道bug这样的词？
<imtxc> 360能忽悠啊，「智能优化路由技术」这样的词语都出来了。。。。
<alyvin05> 终于有人啊
<imtxc> alyvin05: 早
<imtxc> alyvin05: 你下午4点左右来这里就热闹了。
<alyvin05> 哦
<alyvin05> 你也早
<alyvin05> 昨天才知道这个IRC聊天室
<imtxc> alyvin05: 玩ubuntu找到这里的还是搜激情聊天室找到这里的？
<alyvin05> 玩 ubuntu
<imtxc> 一看就假的。。。
<imtxc> 肯定是google了基情聊天室
<alyvin05> 骗人是小狗
<imtxc> lol
<alyvin05> 问你个命令  怎么发送一个消息给制定的昵称呢  不是新打开一个聊天窗口
<alyvin05> help了下 怎么没找到
<imtxc>  你接说就行了，然后在任何地方引用他的名字 alyvin05
<alyvin05> 怎么引用
<imtxc> alyvin05: 前面两个字母 tab
<alyvin05> imtxc: 谢谢哦
<alyvin05> 会了
<imtxc> 客气 alyvin05
<alyvin05> imtxc: 本来昨天我准备玩玩ICQ去  没想到多年没玩 账户有点问题，注册了个新号 用的empathy无法链接  搜资料的时候偶然看到irc聊天室 就进来了  这个蛮好玩的
<imtxc> alyvin05: 恩，以后在这里找个基友，就更有趣啦。
<alyvin05> 是么 ？没兴趣  估计这里没有一个女人吧
<alyvin05> imtxc: 是不是你刚才说下午4点这里很热闹 是不？
<imtxc> alyvin05: 恩啊怎么了
<alyvin05> imtxc: 4点有什么了 ？
<alyvin05> 提前透露下
<alyvin05> B-)
<imtxc> alyvin05: 额。。。我的意思是到那个点人就多了
<alyvin05> 哦
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<alyvin05> imtxc: 你们都是用的ubuntu么？
<imtxc> alyvin05: 有人用，有人不用。
 * mosesofmason 狠狠的敲了mugebjgd一个响头
<hrzhu> freenode上唯一一個比較活躍的中文頻道好像就是這裏了
<alyvin05> 是  我找了好久 没找到一个
<leaveboy> vim-powerline谁在用，有没有遇到在urxvt下面出现框框的问题
<imtxc> leaveboy: 框框？
<leaveboy> 目前在非urxvt下都是正常的
<imtxc> leaveboy: 字体太大了吧
<alyvin05> 编码
<leaveboy> 编码ok
<alyvin05> 编码 字体
<imtxc> leaveboy: 应该是字体太大了显示不了。。
<leaveboy> imtxc: 太大？？ size=11
<leaveboy> 不大吧
<pity> leaveboy: 我在用，前几天更新后右侧显示的一个项目出问题了
<imtxc> leaveboy: 只有vim-powerline 是框框么
<leaveboy> imtxc: 是的
<leaveboy> 在其他终端下是OK的
<leaveboy> 我传一个图
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/163853
<alyvin05> 这个里面能加好友么 ？
<imtxc> leaveboy: 字体补丁
<imtxc> leaveboy: 有个powerline补丁，打上就好
<leaveboy> imtxc: 现在这个是打过补丁的
<imtxc> leaveboy: urxvt里面字体配置没改
<leaveboy> PowerlineSymbols for Powerline
<leaveboy> 这个肯定修改了，不然其他终端不会有效果
<imtxc> leaveboy: 每个终端用的字体不一样吧
<leaveboy> 哦！这个是，不过我这在Xresourses已经做了修改
<leaveboy> 已经做了merge
<leaveboy> URxvt*font:                 xft:Monaco for Powerline:regular:size=11
<leaveboy> URxvt*imFont:               xft:Monaco for Powerline:regular:size=11
<leaveboy> URxvt*boldFont:             xft:Monaco for Powerline:bold:size=11
<leaveboy> URxvt*italicFont:           xft:Monaco for Powerline:italic:size=11
<leaveboy> URxvt*boldItalicFont:       xft:Monaco for Powerline:bold:italic:size=11
<leaveboy> 原谅我的刷屏，不想paste了
<alyvin05> 你们有翻墙的不 ？
<imtxc> If you use vim in rxvt-unicode in the client/daemon mode, you may need to close all running terminals as well for the font to be updated.
<imtxc> sudo fc-cache -vf
<alyvin05> 看到IM
<leaveboy> imtxc: i reboot already
<MeaCulpa> vim-powerline干嘛的
<alyvin05> imtxc: 英文不好
<imtxc> xrdb ~/.Xresourses
<leaveboy> yes
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 把vim的状态栏弄好看的。。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 蛋疼折腾用的。
<imtxc> leaveboy: 反正你这个显然就是字体问题，我以前也遇到这样的。。
<leaveboy> imtxc: rxvt-unicode (urxvt) v9.15
<leaveboy> imtxc:
<leaveboy> imtxc: 你现在用那个版本
<alyvin05> 你装没装  中文补丁了？估计你安装的时候选择的 非中文吧
<alyvin05> 安装系统的时候
<leaveboy> alyvin05: 中文补丁？？？
<imtxc> leaveboy: 我没有用urxvt
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ...弄vim状态栏 < screen状态栏 < DE Panel
<leaveboy> imtxc: 。。。。
<alyvin05> 安装的时候选择英文  我记得需装个中文补丁
<imtxc> leaveboy: 不过我懒得打那个补丁
<imtxc> leaveboy: 你可以用普通字体
<leaveboy> imtxc: screen与这个不冲突
 * adam8157 竟然今天就收到工资了
<leaveboy> alyvin05: 补丁包是哪个？
<imtxc> leaveboy: http://imagebin.org/243609 我这样用的
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕，你才去了半个月
<imtxc> adam8157: 可能是太对了，他家一下次发不出来，就给你分期了。
<imtxc> adam8157: 太多了
<leaveboy> imtxc: 这样也不错
<leaveboy> imtxc: 估计要修改powlinevim
<imtxc> leaveboy: 肯定不是那个问题
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: tmux状态栏配置多了太慢。。。
<alyvin05> 那我就不知道了  你真的是安装的时候 选择的英文么？
<imtxc> alyvin05: 那个不是英文字体，就是那个箭头显示不出来。
<alyvin05> 那就不清楚了
<leaveboy> imtxc: ??
<leaveboy> alyvin05: 选了中文的
 * adam8157 我擦 github被封了?
<alyvin05> 不会是系统默认编码导致的吧
<leaveboy> 。。。
<leaveboy> alyvin05: 应该不是
<imtxc> leaveboy: rm /tmp/Powerline.cache  ？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 那是tmux烂，我screen
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 只是Github Page吧
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: screen更烂，刷新太慢，一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 某些用户不当使用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我这里github.com表示server not found
<pity> adam8157: 免惊啦，本来就时不时被封啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我这里还好，我用screen测IO都不慢
<imtxc> adam8157: 还活着
 * imtxc 要是真被挂了，octopress又得挪地方了
<alyvin05> imtxc 是啥？
<MeaCulpa> octpress本来就是妖货，上面随便host点反TG 的就害了大家了
<imtxc> alyvin05: 什么。。
<MeaCulpa> 还是拿自己host自己ip吧，
<fivesheep> mosh 不错
<fivesheep> 比screen方便
<imtxc> fivesheep: 我这里小区宽带封udp端口，mosh怎么破
<alyvin05> 看错了    本来要问 octopress 是啥  看见前面是你昵称
<fivesheep> imtxc: 我在对比screen..
<fivesheep> ssh 跟 udp 有啥关系
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 封udp?? 所有的udp还是大于某个数字的udp?
<MeaCulpa> 封udp一水的国内玩意儿不能用了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我那天尝试了，基本上大多数端口是被封的。。。只能ssh
<imtxc> fivesheep: mosh用的是udp
<imtxc> alyvin05: http://octopress.org/
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 去物业吵架，说你要玩跑跑卡丁车...
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Octopress
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 封udp基本一半网游歇菜了
<imtxc> 我没玩游戏，还没发现，估计一些热门游戏的端口是开的吧
<imtxc> 不然真有人吵架去
<alyvin05> 恩 边翻译边看
<imtxc> alyvin05: 就一博客系统
<alyvin05> HTML5
<alyvin05> CSS3
<MeaCulpa> gaojiè´§
<alyvin05> wordpress
<alyvin05> ubuntu 下 翻墙  讨论讨论
<leaveboy> imtxc: 我在这里一直没有Powerline.cach
 * MeaCulpa Fedora格调真高，安装程序提供哪些DE都要讨论来讨论去...
<Stifler> goagent
<MeaCulpa> 一切用DB的用来搞blog都无比要
<MeaCulpa> s/比要/必要
<alyvin05> goagent 用过  如何让所有的应用程序goagent起来呢
<MeaCulpa> alyvin05: proxychains
<hrzhu> 有沒有人跟我一樣覺得octopress默認主題很醜的
<alyvin05> MeaCulpa:  谢谢 试试
<imtxc> hrzhu: 稍微改改
<imtxc> hrzhu: 主要是默认的太少了，审美疲劳
<hrzhu> imtxc: 主要我是果黑 討厭一切圓角風格的設計 twitter那個開源的框架也被很多人用的很醜
<imtxc> .....
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 如果全世界人都象你这样，果子一年可以少收几千万专利费
<alyvin05> hrzhu: PC 还是笔记本
<imtxc> 干嘛黑呢。
<yunfan> imtxc: 确实有智能路由优化啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是自动刷新的JS脚本也要用什么智能路由优化么
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个倒不是
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以嘛，我说360忽悠铁道部呢。。
<hrzhu> 純從送個人審美角度說而已 我只是覺得iphone那種圓角風格圖標很難看 我喜歡android 4.0以後那種工業感強一點的設計
<alyvin05> 票已买到，关我们叼事
<imtxc> yunfan: 不过好像确实有可能有办法，因为貌似12306用了cdn的缘故，页面更新不是那么及时，那天用一个手机软件订票刷新出票之后，过了将近30妙才在页面上看到
<hrzhu> 國內太多的andoird app不按照android的使用習慣來涉及ui 照搬iphone那種風格
<imtxc> 用了edge的网络之后，好像没有用到cdn
<imtxc> hrzhu: 估计是圆角能得到大众的认可吧
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我随意说说：铁路买票用email提前预约，只能通过预约方式分配时间进入。这样是不是能缓解压力？
<pity> 昨天搞了 bash 和 zsh 的 powerline，尚可，tmux 的 powerline 一直不正常，显示超出边界跳到下一行了
<imtxc> archl: 缓解不了的
<archl> imtxc: 为啥呢。
<archl> imtxc: 我随意问问 ——
<imtxc> archl: 到了整点，照样有人用定时发有mail，自动发mail
<archl> imtxc: 同一个地址的不只能接收一次吗？
<archl> imtxc: 这个不行？
<imtxc> archl: 淘宝上会出现代发邮件业务
<yunfan> imtxc: 我正想去买个高铁票
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 5毛钱发一个邮件
<yunfan> archl: 我跟你说 最大的问题是 供不应求  你用什么方法分配都没用
<archl> yunfan: 人太多了——你回去了吗？
<imtxc> 不过铁道部这办法不错，以后谁的服务器受到攻击，黑客入侵什么的，就叫停丫，比如「五角大楼叫停蓝翔技校」 哈哈 太萌了
<ibodi> mint 14 还是 ubuntu 12.04 哪个好？
<archl> ibodi:  都好
<ibodi> 能不能叫国家：上车买票，回到最原始的时候。
<MeaCulpa> archl: email比网站有更高技术壁垒
<MeaCulpa> archl: 以前的模式根本就没问题，实体网点
<imtxc> 谁半夜排队买票排在我前面，我就叫停他
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 以前的也不公平啊
<ibodi> 这个火车票好笑话吧。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 无非就是连夜排队嘛
<ibodi> 在大陆倒是成真了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 果粉排队
<archl> 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 和网页上同时刷就是了
<archl> 排队买iphone - 排队买火车票
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 比如咱俩跟车站距离一样，你有车，我坐公交或者骑车，不就是跟你用插件一样么
<ibodi> archl: 我昨天装 12.10 有无线上网了。但是那个不是LTS
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: er...你要这么说，只好凭证件提前一年预约了...
<yunfan> 国家可以考虑春运期间 开客运飞艇
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 运力不够 没用的
<alyvin05> 国家？别指望了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要是我就春节不放假
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就是，提前一年预约可以——交30%手续费
<ofan> \rs: join #haskell-cn
 * MeaCulpa 简单，春节不放假
<ibodi> 我想是运力不够是真的原因
 * MeaCulpa 一下子解决基本问题
<archl> 对啊。
<archl> 春节不放
<alyvin05> 干脆别过春节
<ibodi> 不是。统统在家上班，才真解决问题。
<archl> 。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 春节不放假正解，但是铁道部压力小了，安排放假那什么部门估计就被砸了。
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 民工造房子也能Work From Home?
<archl> ibodi: 你的办法又要创造大批失业了
<alyvin05> 那样房价回更高
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 铁道部就没被砸
<ibodi> 中国大部分不是农民公吧？
<archl> ibodi: 大多数和农民工差不多
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 我国的问题是公休制度无法实行，资本家太黑
<alyvin05> 是
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 因为有实力砸的人都买到票了。。。
<alyvin05> 资本家？
<archl> alyvin05: 有资金的有设备的
<alyvin05> 是社会主义 永远无法实现的
<archl> alyvin05: 雇佣人的。
<yunfan> 运力肯定不够的 春节期间客运量太大 要是为这个建设铁路 花不来 因为平时又没那么大的运量
<yunfan> 这种生意 纯资本家是不肯干的 偏偏贵国都是纯资本家
<imtxc> yunfan: 把春节卖给韩国人怎么样
<alyvin05> 本来就是自相矛盾的理论
<archl> 春节到了
<roylez_> yunfan: 你就yunfan不改名了么？
<roylez_> archl: 找到个好游戏 elona 可惜没有linux版
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 丫好出门了
<yunfan> roylez_: 为毛要改名？ 这个是注册nick
<jyf1987> lol
<jyf1987> haha
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....刚起床
<yunfan> jyf1987: 小心ghost
<PS-real> ..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这么早......
<alyvin05> 改来改去  改什么名啊  混久了 熟了 你改名
<jyf1987> roylez_ elona 。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 擦擦擦
<jyf1987> roylez_ 问问 wine 会不会帮你
 * roylez_ 出门上班
 * gfrog 买了辆车，一年的零花钱都没了。 T_T
<roylez_> jyf1987: 我也是这个意思
<yunfan> 主席莫非要给我常年帽子
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席威武
<roylez_> gfrog: 俩轮的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦，不急，早呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 恩。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 不要高铁了是不是运力能提高点
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 早点就早点吧，可惜办公室不能玩游戏
<alyvin05> 快11点上班去，这家伙
<MeaCulpa> 谁说不能...
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会 高铁已经够效率了 但是我觉得不可能为春运这个高峰期专门开铁路线的 所以我提议搞客运飞艇 这个高峰期可以多开点 平时就不开 成本低多了
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是因为有高铁，很多车得让道
<\rs> ofan: o
<MeaCulpa> 飞艇麻烦
<yunfan> imtxc: 绿皮车更慢
<ibodi> mint 14, u 12.04.2, u 12.10 你选择哪个装啊。真折腾累了。请问大叔帮忙看看。
<alyvin05> 你干脆把你进化成空气得了
<yunfan> 飞艇便宜 量大啊
<MeaCulpa> 我建议把每个车皮车厢加长到1024节...传送带的干活...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 飞艇量不大的
<alyvin05> 每个版本都装一次  用一段时间  比较下那个更适合你
<ibodi> 用 ubuntu 跟出国似的。来回来回。累了。老更新
<jyf1987> roylez:  http://www.ancientdomainsofmystery.com/2012/08/the-adom-crowd-funding-campaign-is-over.html
<^k^> jyf1987 啥, ⇪ ADOM II: Legends of Ancardia (powered by JADE): The ADOM crowd funding campaign is over!
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 很大的 美军最近又启用飞艇来做货运了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是载重量
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 太长拉不动啊，去我家的车就是因为拉不动，车才比别人的短，导致票很少
<jyf1987> 现在空艇用什么技术啊？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 反正比飞机便宜太多了 你总不能开轮船吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 速度可以慢点嘛...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 还是人间大炮靠谱啊，噗的一声把人发射出去。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 往青海走的车，依然是詹天佑的人字形铁路
<ibodi> 哪吒的风火轮吧。比较靠谱
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 拉不动的关键在于变速多，但是传送带更本不变速，每个车站用加速电梯帮助行人自行走上传送带
<imtxc> 同时由于海拔高，一般的发动机缺氧会熄火 MeaCulpa
<yunfan> 可以用飞艇把人从一个城市运到另外一个城市 然后剩下的由私人汽车 大巴解决
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 站台负责把客人从0加速到80, 在500m距离内
<imtxc> yunfan: 飞艇能装多少人。。。
<jyf1987> imtxc: 500？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 所以要传送带...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: .....
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 站台负责把客人从0加速到80, 在500m距离内,然后客人自行踏上传送带
<alyvin05> 我就是  XP-debian-Ubuntu 来回换  几次过后发现还是ubuntu 爽
<imtxc> .......
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 传送带上有吃有玩，睡一觉就到目的地了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这个太gaoji了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 被抢了东西就麻烦了
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: roylez bones7456 gfrog hamo  iGoogle 你们现在都用什么操作系统啊？调查统计。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不过这先期投入实在巨大
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一丢就出去了
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: Gentoo
<alyvin05> YY 大了
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: WindowsXP
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: Windows2003 Data Centre
<jiero> 丫丫才有动力
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得80都是保守的
<MeaCulpa> 120的传送带也可以
<MeaCulpa> 只要做个挡风隧道...
<alyvin05> 把你甩成肉酱
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不能接触，还是用什么包裹起来。。。
<gfrog> ibodi: 调查这干嘛。 fedora、ubuntu、RHEL
<MeaCulpa> alyvin05: 没有变速，拿来的甩？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 电磁...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 隧道嘛~
<yunfan> imtxc: 和飞机差不多
<imtxc> yunfan: 飞艇不安全，掉下来完蛋
<MeaCulpa> 飞机掉下来一样完蛋...
<jiero> imtxc: 飞机也是。。。
<MeaCulpa> 飞艇可以全体降落伞
<MeaCulpa> 比飞机安全
<jiero> imtxc: 飞艇掉落的慢吧。。。
<alyvin05> 给你插上个翅膀
<imtxc> 那飞艇票肯定也贵啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。为啥？
<yunfan> imtxc: 比飞机便宜 你放心
<jiero> yunfan: 通过贩卖食物赚钱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在有没有那么多够飞艇用的氦还不好说啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 飞艇要飞好久好久
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说地球上氦储量用一点少一点，没得再生
<imtxc> yunfan: 漂到家去，年都过完了
<jiero> gfrog: 氦是宇宙中第二最豐富的元素，在银河系佔24％。
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> jiero: 速度比绿皮车快多了
<imtxc> 春节10倍工资能解决问题么，然后不允许企业强制放假
<yunfan> imtxc: 我以前写文章 专门去查过时速 跟t系列的火车差不多
<yunfan> imtxc: 你这不允许放假就跟强拆一样糟糕
 * MeaCulpa 还有，把我的想法反过来
 * MeaCulpa 让跨国公司把办公室健在传送带上
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的意思是春节期间员工想加班企业必须同意
 * MeaCulpa 让跨国公司把办公室健在传送带上，人不用动，只要按时上传送带办公即可
<MeaCulpa> 比如魔都完全可以建立一个环形办公传送带
<MeaCulpa> 员工按自己位置，分时间上传送带...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那个得好复杂啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实还有个解决办法  推广远程办公 春节放假不影响 呵呵
<alyvin05> 你的网速够快么 ？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 如果线速度是每小时30km, 8小时正好绕上海一周
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚才酷胖说了，盖房子不能wfh啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 如果线速度是每小时30km, 8小时正好绕上海一周, 上下班抬脚就到...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 然后有人迟到了就一天别休息了
<gfrog> jiero: http://article.yeeyan.org/view/199302/163222
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: 译言网 | 地球匮乏常见元素  唯独美国储量巨大
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 工作时间还是要弹性的
<gfrog> jiero: 那是平均储量，地球上只有很少一部分。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 可以把会议室安排在传送带中央
 * ofan JOIN #haskell-cn !!!
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 越是靠当中的办公室，租金越贵
<gfrog> jiero: 恒星里氦储量肯定多，但是你敢去开采么？
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SG-U!
<imtxc> 这想法太有趣了，赶紧提交给委员
<ofan> >>>>>>> JOIN #haskell-cn <<<<<<<
 * imtxc 为什么没人责怪飞机票太贵呢
<jiero> gfrog: 是么。。我以为合成很容易呢。。。
<yunfan> 飞机票不贵啊
<jiero> imtxc: 比火车票 + 50%
<alyvin05> 只是坐飞机的大多是有钱人
<alyvin05> 有钱淫 还在呼钱 ？
<imtxc> jiero: 我家飞机票是或者硬卧的3倍
<imtxc> alyvin05: 有钱人过年才不回家呢
<jiero> imtxc: 没坐过硬卧————我有20年没上过卧铺车了。
<imtxc> jiero: 飞了20年了？
<alyvin05> 我表示 每次回家都是站着回去的
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: roylez bones7456 gfrog hamo  iGoogle 一个很明白的结果你们大多不用 ubuntu 看来我也放弃啊。舍不得，都好几年，有感情的了
<jiero> imtxc: 不是。。。基本不外出。。。很少坐火车
<yunfan> imtxc: 飞机快嘛  你不能不把自己的时间成本算进去啊 大佬
<imtxc> jiero: 这样啊，幸福的人，我大学毕业以前从没坐过火车。
<jiero> yunfan: 人生有时间可以挥霍
<alyvin05> 你能挥霍多久 ？
<jiero> alyvin05: 你挥霍了多久我怎么知道
<ibodi> 这群老家伙，挤在 ubuntu-cn 不用 ubuntu 有种
<yunfan> jiero: 好容易回家一趟 时间显然不能浪费的 要知道 提前回家可是请事假的
<imtxc> ibodi: 。。。。。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 事假一天几百快 这么贵的时间成本 当然做飞机好了
<imtxc> yunfan: 有点道理啊。。
<ibodi> 怎么看，老美国像是社会主义国家。大陆想原始资本主义时期。
<ibodi> 好了。还是不要评论政治。
<ibodi> 好好学习电脑。
<imtxc> ibodi: 貌似用马克思的话说，叫做粗放资本主义
<alyvin05> make
<imtxc> ibodi: 就是初期积累资本的那个阶段
<ibodi> 恩
<alyvin05> 现在还相信马克思理论  out了
<ibodi> 资本论真是厉害，资本主义最终会走到共产主义。
<imtxc> alyvin05: 他的经济学理论还是有点意思的 不过是被红色的一群人歪曲了而已
<ibodi> 因为我们中学没有把马克思教明白。
<alyvin05> 除非人都成了啥子  否则永远不可能实现
<yunfan> alyvin05: 马克思讲经济那一套还有点靠谱 只不过分析问题是能手 指出道路是扯淡
<onlylove> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/844801787/T2LFXdXmNNXXXXXXXX_!!844801787.jpg
<onlylove> 这货叫什么名字，把耳机转成耳麦的那个
<ibodi> 我看当前实际社会情况，的确美国很想社会主义，
<alyvin05> hub
<jiero> 美国才不像。。。
<ibodi> :D
<jiero> 法国的做法有些像
<ibodi> 不谈政治
<jiero> 自主自立才是共产主义
<ibodi> 电脑谈谈吧。
<jiero> 或者社会主义
<imtxc> onlylove: 是不是就叫做「麦克风延长线」
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者就是个麦克风
<ibodi> 你一个回家的火车票都没有办法自由。还谈那么高的东西
<alyvin05> 延长是延长  貌似是大孔转小孔
<ofan> alyvin05: 是qq裙里的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想知道哪里有卖的，淘宝就算了，麦是不可以插耳机的
<alyvin05> 我说可能是大孔转小孔
<onlylove> alyvin05: 这个不是转换孔，是一个带麦的延长线
<alyvin05> 那我不知道
<onlylove> 但是不知道叫什么名字
<ibodi> 我现在是迷茫期间：走在三差路口：mint 还是 ubuntu 还是彻底来个什么都不懂的 gentoo
<alyvin05> linux 能用Proxy Switchy 这个不
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果搜麦克风延长线，就全都线材了
<onlylove> ibodi: 真笨，fedora
<alyvin05> 初学者Ubuntu吧
<alyvin05> 玩的差不多 走debian路线
<alyvin05> Proxy Switchy
<imtxc> onlylove: 耳机　ＭＩＣ转换
<imtxc> onlylove: 这样搜
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.106.TAP0cN&id=18205455463
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 带MIC麦克风话筒耳机单3.5插头转电脑语音一分二转接头转换线苹果-淘宝网
<italks> hello everyone
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，刚才那个好像不对 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.96.Cbsx98&id=18373844795 这个才是
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 外接语音话筒 耳机双线加麦延长线 带MIC麦克风 电脑语音 1.2米-淘宝网
<Favorinfo> 亲 有木有人可以帮我访问下  http://weibo.favorinfo.com   我这边也不知道是被DNS劫持了  还是怎么的  总跳转   ping又没有问题
<^k^> Favorinfo 啥, ⇪ 珍享
<Favorinfo> cname01.rs.af.cm   呵呵   是我的一个博客地址
<Favorinfo> ^k^:   主要是我懒得在所有的SNS 里面都发同样的信息
<imtxc> Favorinfo: 被认证了
<Favorinfo> 干脆就直接让其直接同步到所有的微博中
<^k^> Favorinfo, 在所有的SNS里面，你是懒惰的发送相同的消息。 ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 19.53天
<Favorinfo> imtxc:  额   被认证了是什么情况
<Favorinfo> imtxc:  没有被劫持么
<imtxc> Favorinfo: 反正我这里只有翻才能看到
<hamo> ^k^: 小k君，你升级啦
<^k^> hamo, 你在哪里？ ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 19.52天
<hamo> > “拜" + "淡淡壕！ " * 1024
<imtxc> hamo: 听说蛤蟆壕发工资了
<hamo> imtxc: 我擦...这你都知道..我没发阿
<Favorinfo> imtxc:   好吧  如果不墙的话  也看不到 是吧
<hamo> imtxc: 是不是淡淡又发推了？
<imtxc> hamo: adam说的
<imtxc> Favorinfo: 恩
<hamo> imtxc: 我可没发
<hamo> imtxc: 淡淡壕据说是发了
<adam8157> hamo: 啥时候能月入过万啊
<imtxc> hamo: 。。。你
<hamo> adam8157: 你是说刀么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是早都过了么过了么
 * adam8157 离万还差得远啊
<hamo> adam8157: 看来你说的确实是刀
 * imtxc 果然说的是倒
 * hamo 拜淡淡壕
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆壕也过了吧
<hamo> imtxc: 我也没过阿
 * adam8157 准备踢乱叫的
 * adam8157 ban
<imtxc> hamo: 哦，你说的也是刀
<onlylove> 看着满大街的150的FC707不敢买……
<yunfan> hamo: 你不是几十万一年了么
<hamo> adam8157: 大不了我还cloak再来就可以了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你肯定20k+了
<hamo> yunfan: 那是淡淡壕
<adam8157> yunfan: 唉....
<yunfan> hamo: 你也有20k 不然你怎么会跳
<hamo> yunfan: 淡淡壕月入1W刀
 * adam8157 鬼哦
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过20k的税也交死你
 * adam8157 扯淡的必须死
<yunfan> 到手估计15-16k样子
<imtxc> yunfan: 有那么多，交税也愿意啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 缴税越多 就越资敌 我是不想交那么多的
<hamo> adam8157: 看我的cloak你还踢我...我是你老板的人阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 所以每次消费我都不要发票
 * hamo 目睹淡淡壕亲吻一台笔记本
 * hamo 又来了
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码 我在确定它是否suspend
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋又搞开suspend了？
 * hamo 拜淡淡壕
<adam8157> hamo: 要gaoji的说  比如我在搞 ACPI PM1a_CNT_BLK  Intel 82801什么的
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我还不懂行...
<yunfan> 有钱 我现在千算万算 还是买不了超级本
 * adam8157 我也想去austin
<hamo> adam8157: 谁去了？cload?
 * hamo 我想要工资阿！！！
 * hamo 万恶的资本家拖欠我工资阿！！！
<adam8157> hamo: ff打头阵 已然去了
 * hamo 没天理阿！！！
 * hamo 社会黑暗阿！！！
<imtxc> ha
<onlylove> 真要月入20K交税也无所谓啊，问题是少个0啊
<yunfan> hamo: 黑暗你就乱吐么
<imtxc> hamo: 贵公司的钱已经发给别人了
<yunfan> onlylove: 2k不用缴税
<adam8157> hamo: 着什么急
<yunfan> 蛤魔是实习生 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 我得交，4k5
 * hamo 资本家都是拔人皮喝人血的禽兽阿！！！
<onlylove> 听说acpi被喷是最废物技术之一
<imtxc> 擦，晒工资鄙视我们么。。。。
<imtxc> hamo: 拜给资本家干活的人。
 * imtxc 我们在给社会主义祖国增砖添瓦，不谈钱……
<hamo> imtxc: 去拜淡淡壕，我是被资本家剥削的人
<imtxc> hamo: 你都20k的资本家了
<hamo> imtxc: 哪啊...一分钱都没拿到阿
<imtxc> hamo: o祝你永远拿不到
<imtxc> hamo: 一定要激起群人的仇富心理么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你在哪里？怎么这个数字
<onlylove> yunfan: 帝都啊
<yunfan> hamo: 你可以把工作外包给 onlylove 然后每天上irc吹水 上youku看猫猫视频
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 还好 我刚来的时候3k5
<imtxc> yunfan: 你现在在什么地方
<yunfan> imtxc: 建国门这
<imtxc> yunfan: 你刚来的时候，应该是好多年前了吧。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你妹，我现在就是外包，正愁不知道怎么找个像样的维护工作
<yunfan> imtxc: 没几年 我09年来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以多做几个外包
<imtxc> yunfan: 年后收了我我跟你混吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 求跟着混
<yunfan> imtxc: 公司没人头啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 你是哪个公司来着
<yunfan> 我又不管这种东西 我最烦就是这种事了
<yunfan> imtxc: guohead.com
<onlylove> imtxc: 能跟你混也称
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还是跟阿蛋吧 你去了至少10k+
<yunfan> 还有免费供应脆脆鲨 不像我 还得自己掏钱买
<ofan> 果核.… 跟果壳有啥关系？
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你怎么那么肯定啊，我一个没多少经验的sa啊，人是开发
<ofan> onlylove: hr？
<onlylove> yunfan: 脆脆鲨吃多了没好处
<yunfan> ofan: 哈佛跟哈工大有啥关系？
<onlylove> ofan: 我怎么可能是hr
<ofan> yunfan: 我问有没有关系
<yunfan> onlylove: 能力一般都够用了 关键是看跟对人
<onlylove> ofan: 我要是，先把hr炒了
<yunfan> ofan: 我已经回答了
<ofan> onlylove: …
<fivesheep> 哈佛和哈工大都是哈尔滨的.. 哈佛 哈尔滨佛学院, 哈工大 哈尔滨工业大学
<yunfan> ofan: 有关系 青岛跟青海的关系
<pity> iTerm 的配色好怪
<yunfan> fivesheep: 果壳跟果合都是中果的
<ofan> pity 用Terminal
<fivesheep> iterm2
<fivesheep> lol
<onlylove> ofan: http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/844801787/T2LFXdXmNNXXXXXXXX_!!844801787.jpg
 * imtxc 什么时候能有个10k的活给我干，好歹也能租起房子了就。
<onlylove> ofan: 这个叫什么你知道不
<ofan> yunfan: 果壳 果核 就剩果皮和果肉了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我不是告诉你了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我想要个更准确点的……因为想去买一个
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.192.u6Fh5H&id=17213828014
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 赛睿 西伯利亚V1 V2 后挂 麦克风 耳机延长线 线控+麦克风 调音-淘宝网
<ofan> onlylove: 延长线，或转接线
<yunfan> imtxc: 去做鸭、
<imtxc> onlylove: 买这个，连线控调音量问题一起解决了。
<ofan> 线控质量都靠不住
<ofan> 骚你的还可以
<imtxc> ofan: 他是为了用麦克
<onlylove> imtxc: 就这个了……赛睿不是做鼠标的么
<ofan> 哦 我都用电脑带的麦
<imtxc> onlylove: 谁知道啊。。。
<onlylove> ofan: 是这样的，我有个朋友，想买个耳机，转了一圈才知道他想买耳麦，但是看好了铁三角一耳机……所以想加个线控麦
<imtxc> onlylove: 买个单独的mic好了
<yunfan> 线控是不是所有都支持的？
<yunfan> 还是说只是个过滤器
<imtxc> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.87.oMd3Yl&id=4645252755
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 冲4钻 原装日产 铁三角AT9842 立体声话筒 MIC 60包快-淘宝网
<onlylove> imtxc: 快别说单独的mic了，他买过好几个，都不是很满意，其中有个他和别人语音别人听不见我和他小声说话，我说的别人听得很清楚
<imtxc> yunfan: 应该就是一个过滤器 分频器什么的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那这种估计更不靠谱了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以很纠结……愁死了
<yunfan> imtxc: 我还以为跟usb一样 可以传控制信号到播放器呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个很高级的样子 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.wMhIR9&id=7877189953
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 全新盒装 正品日本铁三角 专业录音 立体声 MIC AT9830 秒杀-淘宝网
<onlylove> imtxc: 谢谢啊，我今天白天整理下，晚上回去问问，他到底想怎么折腾
<adam8157> iGoogle: 乖~
<imtxc> onlylove: 以前见过有外置mic跟录音笔的mic那样子的一种，也忘了叫什么名字了。
<imtxc> 对对，就这种 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.290.SsxHiv&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=1558165797&pvid=bfe38758-9b90-4153-a423-f895c3bb0096&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 录音笔电脑必备 SONY ECM-DS70P 专业立体声麦克风 送镀金延长线-淘宝网
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是买usb口的耳麦还要来回倒腾设置
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，没必要买usb的
<imtxc> onlylove: 这种开箱即用
<iGoogle> adam8157: 才开会，没赶上调戏你。吃饭回来再说。nnnnd
<adam8157> iGoogle: 乖~
<onlylove> 吃饭……
<yunfan> http://t.cn/zjsuGdI
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: 尤木有 - Google+ - 咋啦？ 在北京公益东桥出口处，一名女子正赤身裸体的趴在路中央..这是个神马情况？这大冬天的妹纸你冷不？？？ 
<alyvin05> 行为艺术
<imtxc> yunfan: 挺白
 * imtxc 没买到票估计，上访呢。
<alyvin05> google.com.hk
<alyvin05> 怎么翻不出去了
<imtxc> ^k^: 你小子居然在墙外
<^k^> imtxc, 在墙壁上不是我的意图。 ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.49天
<alyvin05> ^k^ 你是机器人么
<^k^> alyvin05, 是的，我是一个机器人。 ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.49天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 真的么？
<alyvin05> 你的代号是？
<^k^> alyvin05, Ayuh。 ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.49天
<alyvin05> 你有小JJ么
<Stifler> ^k^: 反清复明?
<alyvin05> 不是 小JJ 啊
<alyvin05> ^k^: 小JJ啊  有么？
<Stifler> 哇靠，那女的都压扁了...
<^k^> alyvin05, 与此相比，大JJ。 ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.48天
<alyvin05> Stifler:  什么事？？
<Stifler> 在北京公益东桥出口处，一名女子正赤身裸体的趴在路中央..这是个神马情况？这大冬天的妹纸你冷不？？？
<alyvin05> 网站地址 ？
<alyvin05> Stifler: 网站地址
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<Stifler> http://t.cn/zjsuGdI
<alyvin05> G+？
<Stifler> yeap
<alyvin05> 重启电脑  重新翻墙
<alyvin05> 待聊。。。。
<Stifler> ...还要重启？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223126.htm
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: [图]Java再曝任意代码漏洞 距上次修复还不到一周_Oracle Java_cnBeta.COM
<Stifler> java好
<alyvin05> hello
<^k^> alyvin05, 好.. . ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.48天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 死机器人
<ibodi> MSN聊天没了，hotmail 邮件也不稳定了，现在应该用那个了？
<^k^> alyvin05, 任何其他这样的机器人，你知道吗？ ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.48天
<alyvin05> msn 我现在还用啊
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你讨厌不？
<ibodi> 一个免费邮件，最基本的，live.com 想做什么啊，邮箱常常登入不进去，要不发行人跟内容牛头不对马脚。这啥年代啊
<^k^> alyvin05, 我尽量不小心眼。 ㍤ 新年快乐，春节: 19.48天
<alyvin05> 你有这么智能么   ？
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你有多只能
<alyvin05> 智能
<^k^> alyvin05, 比你想象的。  ㍤ 
<ibodi> 上周起 hotmail 平板彻底登入不了了
<alyvin05> 那就用skype
<ibodi> 谁想崛起，现在正是好时机。
<ibodi> 平板电脑 skype 强制使用 宽屏，屏幕软键盘一出现，屏幕基本没了。
<ibodi> hotmail, msn chat 都将成为历史了。本来挺好的，要修什么改啊。
<ibodi> ubuntu 也是本来挺好，要什么更新啊。现在上不上，下不下。
<houge> 每天中午都没有地方睡觉，只能去星巴克坐坐，熬过中午
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog> roylez: 渣席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<gfrog> hamo: 壕黑毛儿
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿今天上海PM2.5是多少？
<ibodi> gfrog: 狗蛙
<sulit> 我胡汉三又回来了
<ibodi> ibodi 爱波弟
<sulit> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，没关心过
 * gfrog 这空气污染，我很怀疑会死在肺癌上了。
<sulit> 到山西，你就会觉得你那史仙境
<houge> 现在呼吸系统疾病越来越常见了
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<ibodi> 我想重新重头开始：1-免费邮件用什么 2-免费聊天工具用什么
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<ibodi> 好名字啊
<ibodi> 欧饭
<ibodi> 其实这个 freenode 倒是很好的聊天工具
<bye_bye> cfy: .
<ofan> ibodi: 去去
 * mosesofmason_p 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ibodi> ofan: 找了半天，可能只好向 gmail 屈服
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/w3UCAyB.jpg
<Stifler> 好邮箱的标准是啥
<bye_bye> sti
<apu5800k> ofan: 用MBP？
<ofan> apu5800k: yes
<bye_bye> Stifler: 想访问的时候就能访问.
<piggybox> ofan: 在玩processing啊
<ofan> piggybox: 恩 processing很有意思
<apu5800k> Stifler: 标准是你对它很满意
<ibodi> ofan: 好邮箱，能正常收发邮件，少垃圾，尊重用户隐私就好了。
<ofan> 以前就打算玩，没时间
<Stifler> bye_bye: 那国内的都不错哟
<bye_bye> Stifler: 恩, 不错呀.
<Stifler> 我脚的163还行
<houge> ibodi: 那种邮箱唯有Gmail能够胜任
<Stifler> qq的垃圾邮件太多了
<ibodi> ofan: 还是FF 好吧？
<apu5800k> 邮箱这东西其实就是一个商业化的网络鱼饵
 * bye_bye 收到邮件之后, 能给我发一封短信, 这样我的手机通过捕获短信, 就能够知道什么时候该查邮件了.
<houge> bye_bye: 我怎么觉得你说的是黑莓的服务
<ofan> ibodi: Chrome好用
<bye_bye> houge: bis/bes太贵.
<apu5800k> 让你注册，就是为了把你给卖掉
<ibodi> ofan: FF 好看
<ofan> ibodi: Chrome好看
<apu5800k> 卖给广告公司
<ibodi> 是吗？我再看一眼。。
<ibodi> ofan:   chrome, chromium 是同一个东西不？
<apu5800k> houge: 现在很多邮件服务都有提供短信提醒的业务了
<ofan> ibodi: 基本上是
<ibodi> ofan:  我装的是 chromium
<piggybox> ibodi: 内存多用chrome，内存少用fx
<hrzhu> 很介意隱私的用pgp加密就行了
<apu5800k> 不一定是那个黑莓的邮件推送
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: why？
<ibodi> piggybox: 那我还是坚持 FF 吧。我当自己内存少的。
<MeaCulpa> 个人bis 98元一个月，抢钱...且黑莓早就宣布谨慎支持中国的账户
<apu5800k> 推荐一个很不错的照片管理软件
<imtxc> bye_bye: 拜拜，来了啊
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: fx内存用得少，chrom喜欢用内存换速度
<apu5800k> digiKam
<imtxc> bye_bye: 好久么见你了
<bye_bye> imt
 * MeaCulpa 16G 内存FF
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<bye_bye> imt
<bye_bye> imtxc: 忙.
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我也用内存换速度，FF
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: bis没什么用
<apu5800k> MeaCulpa: 牛啊
<apu5800k> 16GB的内存
<apu5800k> 用的完么
 * ofan 16G内存 Chrome
<apu5800k> 别浪费了
<ibodi> 内存基本不超过2G 吧。
<bye_bye> apu5800k: 500g以下内存, 轻轻松松就用完了.
<apu5800k> ofan: 是不是自己另外加的内存啊
<ibodi> 全部打开程序也不超过2G ，VBOX 例外。
<ofan> apu5800k: 当然
<apu5800k> bye_bye: 500G内存用的完？？？
<apu5800k> 服务器？？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 给fx内存再多也不会比chrome更快
<bye_bye> apu5800k: 随便干点儿啥就没了. ramdisk也可以开开.
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: chrome再快也没FX的功能
<apu5800k> piggybox: 谁说的
<apu5800k> 火狐很快了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 这个就和ML一样，功能是决定性的，快慢在心情
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你回家了么
 * bye_bye chrome傻快傻快的... 有啥用...
<apu5800k> chrome是版本快而已
<imtxc> bye_bye: 买的高铁？
<hrzhu> chrome的js處理速度比firefox快是事實 而且快一個數量級
<apu5800k> LOL】
<bye_bye> imtxc: whois bye_bye   自己看我在哪儿.
<bye_bye> imtxc: . 高铁.
<piggybox> apu5800k:  这个benchmark一堆，自己看去吧
 * ofan FF傻慢傻慢的，怎么用？
<MeaCulpa> hrzhu: 那是不错，但是js是google之类带坏的风气
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我擦，正式入职了？
<apu5800k> 跑分是给菜鸟看的
<bye_bye> imtxc: 实习.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: Chrome插件功能很强了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 功能就另说了，想用啥用啥
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怎么还实习啊？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 有了NaCl
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没用，webkit就是烂
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 什么时候转正
<hrzhu> 但是chrome下面沒有pentadactyl/vimperator這樣的killer
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没戏.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那你还跑他家去搞毛
<ofan> hrzhu: UI不好的才需要那种插件
<bye_bye> chrome貌似连bugmenot都没....
 * piggybox 不参与浏览器flame war了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 没下家呀....
<ibodi> 我对浏览器毫无问题了。就FF
<apu5800k> bye_bye: 你500GB内存有那么多内存插槽么？？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 。。你不是实习结束了么
<apu5800k> 嗯
<apu5800k> 我也是用的火狐
<bye_bye> apu5800k: numa呀....
<ofan> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chrome-remote-desktop/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp?hl=en
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - Chrome Remote Desktop
<imtxc> bye_bye: 追随hamo去C家吧，据说入门20k
<bye_bye> imtxc: 不要我.
<ofan> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-shell/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo/related?hl=en
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Chrome Web Store - Secure Shell
<MeaCulpa> 蛤蟆也跳了？
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa: 恩.
<ibodi> apu5800k: 免费邮箱还是要重新弄一个。聊天工具则没有办法，朋友大多在哪里就哪里了
<bye_bye> ibodi: 邮箱更没法换, 朋友都知道我原来的邮箱, 换个新的, 就跟朋友们失去联系了.
<apu5800k> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: chrome的ram怎么跑法，也和FX一样整个profile跑内存里？
<apu5800k> 邮箱很少用了
<ibodi> bye_bye: 你用那个邮箱啊？
<bye_bye> ibodi: gmail.
<apu5800k> 只是用来收验证码的
<imtxc> bye_bye: 实习到什么时候
<apu5800k> gmail的不能用
<bye_bye> imtxc: 找到下家.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 。。。。
<ibodi> 我其实很喜欢 hotmail 的。他老人家搞什么改革啊。现在用不了了。
<apu5800k> 等你登录Gmail查看验证码就悲剧了
<apu5800k> 关键时刻登录不上
<bye_bye> imtxc: 有啥好推荐不?
<apu5800k> ibodi: HOTMAIL是最烂的邮箱了
<bye_bye> imtxc: 推我去oracle?
<apu5800k> 垃圾最多
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<apu5800k> 都是有病毒的垃圾邮件
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那帽子对你不错啊，为什么不能转正的说
<apu5800k> 看到头都爆了
<ibodi> apu5800k: 那么除了 gmail yahoo 还有那个 email 好呢？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 水平太差, 人家不要我.
<ofan> ibodi: gmail，没有之一
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我也在找工作，你找的时候帮我也留意一下吧。
<bye_bye> ibodi: 别跟 ofan 一般见识, 他美国人, 看不懂你说的除了gmail.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 这里……哎，不提
<bye_bye> imtxc: 恩, 不说了,  说多了都是泪呀...
<apu5800k> ibodi: 还真找不好找
<ibodi> 早年注册的 hotmail 用户名3个字母，咩有垃圾的。那些垃圾至少发给5个字母的用户名。
<apu5800k> 你牛啊
<apu5800k> 我也是很早就用那个了
<apu5800k> 照样垃圾一大堆
<ibodi> 我们公司的同事老是抱怨垃圾。我的公司邮箱从来没有垃圾，因为用户名只有3个字母
<ofan> >>>>>>> JOIN #haskell-cn <<<<<<<
<apu5800k> 那个邮箱是3个月必须登录一次
<apu5800k> 不然就被注销了
<ibodi> 恩。是的。不然就没了
<ofan> ibodi: 别想了，就gmail
<apu5800k> 我后来都不上了
<ofan> ibodi: 我们学校都用的gmail
<imtxc> bye_bye: 目标有么
<ibodi> 我的聊天朋友基本都上QQ ，但是不怎么喜欢QQ ，这个倒是没办法。问题 ubuntu 下只有WEBQQ
<apu5800k> ibodi: 不用QQ
<apu5800k> 不会死
<ofan> ibodi: qq只能扯淡用
<bluezd> bye_bye: 找工作呢？
<apu5800k> 就是
<ofan> 讨论问题个个都龟缩了
<ibodi> apu5800k: ofan 你什么聊天？
<imtxc> bye_bye: 对了，你那个事情摆平了没有
<ofan> ibodi: irc
<apu5800k> 嗯
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没有...
<imtxc> bluezd: 找工作，求布鲁兄推荐。
<bye_bye> bluezd: 恩, 有好的?
<ibodi> ofan: 我跟你想一块去了 IRC 是方向性正确 :D
<ofan> bye_bye: 去360
<imtxc> bye_bye: 那个比较重要啊，出点血
<bye_bye> ofan: 不要我...
<bye_bye> imtxc: 没可能.
<bluezd> bye_bye: 为啥不在帽帽了 ?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你们那么严？
<ofan> bye_bye: 悲剧
<ibodi> ofan:  @mail.com  如何？
<ofan> ibodi: 垃圾
<bye_bye> bluezd: 钱少/测试.
<ibodi> 哦。那就算了
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<ofan> ibodi: 你找个@fuck.com 都比这好
 * MeaCulpa 以后真的只有Fedora-zh才有帽帽众了...
<ibodi> 垃圾白给也不要。
<houge> ibodi: 有个项目可以很好的支持qq，叫做gtkqq，只是现在貌似运行有问题，或者是是qtqq
<bluezd> bye_bye: 好吧，同求工作推荐
<apu5800k> http://www.digikam.org/
<^k^> apu5800k ⇪ t: digiKam - Photo Management Program | Manage your photographs as a professional with the power of Open Source
<houge> ibodi: 仁兄可以去git搜索下，很容易就能编译/安装
<ibodi> 哦
<imtxc> bye_bye: bluezd 你们这些个壕
<bye_bye> bluezd: 貌似我一下子也说出了你心理的痛.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 帽帽不是很有钱么，你到底要多少
<ibodi> houge: 我一敲不通的。用现成的。
<bluezd> bye_bye: ......
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我只想要8k... 多吗?
<ofan> imtxc: 人家高帅富，钱哪能满足
<imtxc> bye_bye: ....哦。。。
<ibodi> bye_bye: 买菜够了，买房还不够。
<bye_bye> ibodi: 但是这些都没有呀....
<imtxc> bye_bye: 骗人
<bye_bye> imtxc: 真的.
<bye_bye> imtxc: 说谎, 天打五雷轰.
<ibodi> bye_bye: 有工作总比没的好。
<bye_bye> ibodi: .
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我去年在网上就看到帽帽家很多金的
<bye_bye> imtxc: ... 我就想要8k...
<ibodi> bye_bye: 工资低的当是捐款给老板吧。好人总是有好运的。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不行的话，考研吧
<bye_bye> imtxc: 去死...
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怎么了
<ibodi> bye_bye: 7.5K 跟8K就差0.5了。没多少的。
<bye_bye> ibodi: 不乐意...
<bye_bye> ibodi: 谁告诉你有7.5了....
<imtxc> 谁给我7.5我都干
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你去当鸭子去
<imtxc> bye_bye: 。。。。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 鸭你妹
<apu5800k> http://i.imgur.com/ZJpQTs9.jpg
<imtxc> bye_bye: 不考研，就先在帽子家混呗
<imtxc> bye_bye: 别的估计你更看不上
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我不是就在帽子里混着呢吗?
<apu5800k> 8K其实等于以前的800而已
<apu5800k> 物价上涨的厉害
<bye_bye> 恩, 还是你的5800k多一些.
 * bye_bye 给我年薪5800k都行呀!
<ibodi> 研究生博士生，都是跟做梦似的。还是工作好
<imtxc> bye_bye: 大佬你把我也推荐去我跟你混吧。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 帽子吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: .
<bye_bye> imtxc: 你来吗?
<imtxc> bye_bye: 怎么不去 人不要我啊
<bye_bye> imtxc: bluezd 来, 内推费贵你了
<ibodi> 书越多读，越固执。如果相反，你可以继续多读些。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你现在做的测试？
<ofan> ibodi: 这本身就是固执的想法
<bye_bye> imtxc: .
<ibodi> ofan: 我是普遍现象，不是全部。
<imtxc> bye_bye: 都行，总之比我现在好。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 可以.
<ibodi> 越是学历低，越是容易结婚。
<imtxc> bye_bye: bluezd gfrog 求u推荐。。。
<ibodi> 不信，你市场调查一下
<ofan> haskell里这个符号好YD (=~>)
<imtxc> bye_bye: 我可是说真的。
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我知道. 不过, 我是实习生, 不好推荐吧.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 也对。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 来吧，少年
<imtxc> bluezd: 求内推
<bye_bye> bluezd: 恩, 推吧.
<bye_bye> bluezd: 靠谱.
<ibodi> ofan 你现在用哪个：debian ?
 * ofan 求推360
<ofan> ibodi: mac和archlinux
<bluezd> imtxc: 来吧，欢迎加入到我们伟大的 Errata 团队
<bye_bye> .... errata..
<ibodi> ofan: 看来太传统的人只合适用 ubuntu . 估计你们这些换来换去的，女朋友也这么老换的吗？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 发简历到 bluezd 邮箱吧.
<imtxc> bluezd: 你们团队不是上周才来一博士么 虽然没毕业
<ofan> ibodi: 没女朋友
<bye_bye> imtxc: 那是几个月前了.
<ofan> ibodi: 我一直都是archlinux
<imtxc> bluezd: bye_bye 我就一小本，还是5流学校。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 这你都清楚，我们组有好几小分队
<ibodi> 哦
<bye_bye> imtxc: 我也是.
<imtxc> bye_bye: 你丫是一流学校。
<bluezd> imtxc: 只要技术好就行
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈？
<bye_bye> imtxc: 中大, 绝对不如我初中教书好.
<gfrog> bluezd: 哦，苦逼的做Errata啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 现在还缺人头么 gfrog ....
<bluezd> gfrog: 我很久没做了
<gfrog> imtxc: 缺，目测今年hc剩很多
<ofan> 现在还缺头儿么？
 * bluezd 听着这么别扭
<gfrog> bluezd: 进公司好几年，到现在还没errata帐号，XD
<imtxc> hc是啥。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 人头
<bluezd> gfrog: 做 Errata 很有挑战的
<gfrog> bluezd: 所以要乃们这种gaoji人才来做呢。
<imtxc> gfrog: 贵组是做什么的
<imtxc> 什么组都行，要人头就行，便宜都行
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<gfrog> imtxc: kvm qe
<ofan> RH里好多用java的
<imtxc> gfrog: kvm啊，需要什么知识主要？
 * bluezd 求 transfer 去芳草地
<gfrog> ofan: java那坨粑粑。
 * ofan 跟个人信仰冲突
<bluezd> gfrog: 瞎说啥实话
 * gfrog 求transfer去海淀黄庄 cc adam8157 
 * bluezd 求transfer去海淀黄庄 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> yshao: ^^
<gfrog> imtxc: linux的各种debug，外加一点点kernel知识。
<ibodi> 北京这年头空气好吗？
<imtxc> gfrog: 去黄庄之前先帮忙卖我去中关村把 bluezd
<bluezd> imtxc: 来我们组吧
<ibodi> ofan: 米国现在社会安定吗？
<ofan> gfrog: 有没有做userspace的
<gfrog> imtxc: 去他们组吧。
<imtxc> gfrog: 为嘛
<ofan> ibodi: 不安定，外面都翻天了
<gfrog> ofan: 有，很多。不过开发没有。
 * bluezd 节操何在啊
<piggybox> ofan: 啥信仰啊？
<gfrog> imtxc: 他们组gaoji
<ofan> gfrog: 那是什么
<imtxc> bluezd: gfrog 额……
<ofan> piggybox: java黑...
<gfrog> ofan: qe偏多
<bluezd> imtxc: 不要听他瞎说，我们组都是正经人
<ofan> gfrog: 哦 那可以业余搞搞把
<imtxc> bluezd: ...
 * gfrog 整体来说中国人都不太靠谱，所以开发职位基本都不在中国。
<imtxc> bluezd: 你们组缺人头么
<imtxc> bluezd: 不是前两天说面试的人都没地方坐了么
<gfrog> ofan: 业余时间搞啥不会有人管你的，XD
<ibodi> ofan: 下次选总统找个耳朵大的，不要管他什么背景。当然不是大象啊。
<ofan> gfrog: 那我可以看看我这RH的
<ofan> 想申请个实习试试
<gfrog> ofan: 哪个国家？
<debianer> 请问，我分享的wuala链接为何不能下载？
<ofan> gfrog: 米国
<imtxc> bluezd: gfrog 求面试
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，哪个城市？ RH在米国有好几个窝点
<ibodi> ofan: 有时候听到摩都，是那个城市？
<ofan> gfrog: ohio,cleveland
<imtxc> ibodi: 就是魔鬼一样的城市
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 你真来? 发简历给不撸胸看看.
<adam8157> 就是魔在的城市
<ibodi> 哦。不是具体哪个城市啊。
<Stifler> BJ
<gfrog> ofan: 听起来离哪都不近 @@，米国总部在NC，在Boston有分舵。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你在谁组干活
<iMadper> imtxc: caspar组.
<gfrog> roylez: 基席
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个人好像也听过
<ofan> gfrog: 其实我对地点都不调，毕业肯定要去别的地方的
<adam8157> iMadper: 你们组和caspar没啥关系了
<debianer> 我分享的这首歌你们能在线打开吗？？  http://www.wuala.com/gann/public/goodsong.mp3/
<^k^> debianer 啥, ⇪ goodsong.mp3 - Wuala
<iMadper> imtxc: 旧蛋和bluezd是一组的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 坐一起算不算关系?
<imtxc> ..... 还有新旧
<iMadper> imtxc: 新蛋是c家的了
<ofan> gfrog: 我离nyc近
<adam8157> iMadper: 不算啊 住一起才算关系
<iMadper> adam8157: ....
<imtxc> 那叫危险关系
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你跟hamo还有关系呢...
<iMadper> adam8157: 同事关系.
<bluezd> imtxc: 我们组最近新来了一个，好像只有两个 intern 的人头
<imtxc> bluezd: o...
<gfrog> ofan: 哎，在米国真好，可以每天跟Jim聊聊。
<ofan> gfrog: who's jim
<ofan> gfrog: jiyou?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没人头了。
<gfrog> ofan: Jim 白马，敝司CEO
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们组有人头么
<ofan> gfrog: o 这倒没想过
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自己都转不了, 你觉得是有人头?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是嫌少么
<gfrog> imtxc: 你要regular人头？
<ofan> 要加冰的人头
<imtxc> gfrog: .，还有什么人头么
<ofan> 要boneless人头
<imtxc> gfrog: intern?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你工作多久了?
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper: 6月毕业，到现在
<gfrog> imtxc: 恩
<gfrog> imtxc: regular要看看，intern好像还有很多，现在我们这边都没intern。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 不错.
<ofan> 求intern
<iMadper> ofan: 让 bluezd 给你内推到米国rh
<imtxc> gfrog: 毕业了，没intern的基会了
<ofan> 求intern
<gfrog> ofan: 来RH Beijing当intern你会后悔的。
<ofan> gfrog: 为啥
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^ 后悔么
<gfrog> ofan: 不可说，不可说
<bluezd> adam8157:  没有，总的来说收获还是有的
<ofan> gfrog: 难道会被掰弯？
<bluezd> adam8157: 稍微有点
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧
<iMadper> ...
 * bluezd 我在说什么
<iMadper> 说出来都是泪呀..
<ofan> adam8157: 后悔么
 * adam8157 佛曰不可说
<imtxc> ……
<gfrog> adam8157: Linda有两个SE职位呢。啧啧
<ofan> adam8157: 走之前没人问你’走之前就想问一个问题‘？
<adam8157> ofan: 没
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，是一个SSE，一个Manager
<ofan> adam8157: 有啥不可说，都出来了
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 不过BJ这边估计不会考虑了
<gfrog> adam8157: 北京的JD list
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎 满眼都是泪啊
<hamo> adam8157: 回帽帽吧
 * bluezd 好不容易静下来的心又不淡定了 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> hamo: 北美就考虑 BJ不考虑
<hamo> adam8157: 回去掰弯linda
<onlylove> imtxc: 好像那货名字叫延长线……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不仅仅是延长线吧，还有mic
<gfrog> adam8157: 像乃这么gaoji，很容易transfer啦。
<onlylove> imtxc: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=%B6%FA%BB%FA%D1%D3%B3%A4%CF%DF+%B4%F8%C2%F3
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 耳机延长线 带麦_淘宝搜索
<adam8157> gfrog: 痴人说梦
<hamo> adam8157: bj有不撸胸啊
<iMadper> 要是transfer的条件是gaoji, adam早就能过去了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对了
<imtxc> iMadper: freeflyi1g 找你推荐耳机呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 你和 linda 很熟把
<hamo> bluezd: 你要transfer
<hamo> bluezd: ?
<hamo> bluezd: 那个SSE？
<adam8157> bluezd: 不熟 只是开过会, f2f一下午
<gfrog> imtxc: 敝组还有regular跟intern，不撸组只有intern了， iMadper 组还有intern，剩下一把职位不知道是哪组的，反正很多。
<hamo> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<iMadper> imtxc: 他在?
<happyaron> hamo: 额
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉有消息没
<hamo> bluezd: 你要去那个SSE？
<happyaron> adam8157: 没呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，暂时先保密啦
 * hamo 目击
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃是Kexin组还是qcai组？
<adam8157> happyaron: 保密费, nexus 4一个
<happyaron> adam8157: 知道了就不要说了哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 行，回头给你个模型。
<bluezd> hamo: 毛啊，我哪有想去啊
 * hamo 铜球保密费
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有一个啊lol
<happyaron> adam8157: upstart反人类啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<bluezd> gfrog: kzhang 组
<happyaron> hamo: 你也要个模型？
<happyaron> gfrog: hi
<hamo> happyaron: 果断systemd
<adam8157> happyaron: 我又不用...
<hamo> happyaron: 相当gaoji
<adam8157> happyaron: 我在用debian sid呢
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 耳机买到了么
<gfrog> imtxc: 上吧骚年
<fivesheep> yo happyaron 好久不见
<imtxc> gfrog: 简历给你？
 * bluezd 我有不淡定了
<happyaron> hamo: 我自己在用 systemd/sysvinit，但是ubuntu上只有upstart能用啊
<happyaron> fivesheep: hi 五羊
<fivesheep> imtxc: freeflyi1g 正受困于帝国某机场
<gfrog> hamo: 我猜到他们在搞神马了。
<happyaron> fivesheep: 他貌似已经脱离那帝国机场了
<adam8157> bluezd: 不淡定啥?
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，可以，你人在北京？
<imtxc> fivesheep: ....
<fivesheep> o
<imtxc> gfrog: .
<ofan> happyaron: yo
<ofan> happyaron: 换arch把
<hamo> gfrog: 我也猜到了，这做模型做模型的，肯定是那个东西嘛
<hamo> happyaron: 同意换arch
<happyaron> adam8157: 额，等stable发了之后sid会有几天不稳定
<hamo> gfrog: 是吧
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯哼。
<bluezd> adam8157: iMadper 这么说又勾起了我的忧伤啊
<happyaron> ofan: hamo 我是说实话还是说实话呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 么事, 用了好几年了 搞得定
<imtxc> bluezd: 不露兄还有忧伤？
 * iMadper 我擦, 我说什么了?
<gfrog> bluezd: 不淡定？
<happyaron> adam8157: 赞
<happyaron> iMadper: 看见你说“我擦”了。
<imtxc> fivesheep: 他耳机买到了吗
<hamo> bluezd: 你看到 adam8157 跟你说话了就不蛋定了？
<fivesheep> 不知道啊
<onlylove> ofan: 铁三角的耳机,sj和fc有什么区别
<bluezd> hamo: ......
<happyaron> adam8157: 谁坚持要用upstart的，骂骂他
 * hamo gaoji才是永恒的主题...
<iMadper> happyaron: 快乐阿荣, 早.
<happyaron> adam8157: 这么个反人类的东西，竟然能存活下来
<fivesheep> imtxc: 什么高级货? 我一般都是用 十几块钱的耳机
<happyaron> iMadper: 早么……
<iMadper> sj低端....
<\rs> happyaron: 早
<hamo> iMadper: 色象你肥来啦
<iMadper> happyaron: 早.
<happyaron> \rs: 早
<iMadper> hamo: 早, 蛤蟆哥.
<happyaron> \rs: 额，忘记挂tuna了，马上去
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 没买呢
<fivesheep> freeflyi1g: yo
<ofan> onlylove: 对铁三角不了解
<ofan> happyaron: 你咋n年才来一次？
<fivesheep> freeflyi1g: 买啥高级货了
<onlylove> iMadper: 低端就低端吧，穷人想买好东西买不起
<hamo> freeflyi1g: 侯总受困哪个机场呢？
<happyaron> ofan: 忙了呗
<onlylove> ofan: 嗯，我问imad
<ofan> happyaron: 难道都去照顾妹子了？
<iMadper> onlylove: 同样低端的ad系列, 好过sj系列.
<happyaron> ofan: lol
<freeflyi1g> hamo: 三蕃
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: upstart 反人类啊
<hamo> adam8157: 羡慕啊！
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 你是说systemd吧
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: upstart反人类……
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 羡慕啊
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: s/upstart/systemd
<andyhuzhill> 呼叫 maplebeat
<hamo> freeflyi1g: 羡慕啊
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: lol
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我都25个小时没睡觉了
 * bluezd 平常心，平常心
<hamo> bluezd: ...
 * bluezd 平常心，平常心
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 写个daemon的init脚本，最具破坏力的就是upstart
<freeflyi1g> 不跟你们说了，睡觉u去了
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 比sysv/systemd的都简单很多啊
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 不比systemd简单，但是要动/etc/init.d，导致LSB脚本残废，直接没法切换init系统。
<freeflyi1g> 睡觉
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 特性不足又不兼容.  好是好, 但是大家都没有迁移的动力
<piggybox> freeflyi1g: 三番？今天好像巨人队比赛堵车
<iMadper> bluezd: ... 可怜...
<freeflyi1g> piggybox: 已经逃离三蕃了
<onlylove> 还是习惯sysvinit
 * bluezd 可怜啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸乃不淡定啥？
<happyaron> 算了今天晚上再搞不定就不支持upstart了，
<bluezd> gfrog: 有一种莫名其妙的冲动
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ systemd +1
 * iMadper 任何的不淡定, 都来源于没钱和没妹子...
 * iMadper 但归根结底, 是没有钱...
<imtxc> bluezd: 噜了就好了
<hamo> iMadper: 对不撸兄来说，可能是没男友
<fivesheep> 归根结底是老爸不够牛逼..
 * hamo 但是明明有淡淡啊
<iMadper> hamo: 我以为是没的可撸~
<iMadper> hamo: lol
<ofan> systemd谁用谁知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 你搞什么……确定ad是低端？我怎么看了下没我能接受的，我就要个两三百的而已
<iMadper> onlylove: ad300多少钱？
<ofan> onlylove: 他高帅富
<happyaron> adam8157: 人家肿么你了……
<ofan> onlylove: 咱们这种比不了
<adam8157> happyaron: 上班聊irc 我替他老板管管
<onlylove> iMadper: 好吧，看到ad300了
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。
<ofan> adam8157: 希望一起管
<iMadper> 咳咳。。。
<hrzhu> 你們能訪問stackoverflow嗎
<iMadper> hrzhu: 可以。
<happyaron> github我也能访问……
<iMadper> hrzhu: 早上还访问了。
<iMadper> hrzhu: 我擦， 现在不行了。。。
<hrzhu> 額 我打不開 翻牆也不行
<ofan> dns挂了
<ofan> 不过我可以
<iMadper> ofan: 恩， 你富二代 什么都可以。
<hrzhu> 今天早上起來第一件是發現github被徹底牆了 然後現在stackoverflow都上不了了
<ofan> iMadper: 没你可以
 * bluezd 神啊，救救可怜的我吧。
<iMadper> github强了？ 我正常访问呀。。。
<ofan> iMadper: 左手搞基右手把妹
<iMadper> bluezd: 愿圣光与你同在。
<imtxc> github活的好好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你在猫猫，肉身翻墙了
<hrzhu> 上海電信打不開 https也不行
<pity> 请教个问题：程序目录里放了一个 config.ini 文件，然后让主程序 main.py 去读取这个配置文件，应该怎么写？
<iMadper> onlylove: 国内好不好。。。
<iMadper> `rm -f config.ini`
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫不是 rhnat么
<ofan> stackoverflow还用的openid,真’先进‘
<iMadper> imt
<onlylove> iMadper: 国内也翻墙了，不信你自己上推或者facebook
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个不能翻墙。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 上不去。
<onlylove> iMadper: 怎么可能……
<iMadper> onlylove: 骗人， 天打五雷轰
<onlylove> iMadper: 那找个别的被墙的网站
<iIlL10Oo> `cat config.ini`.scan(/.../)
<imtxc> iMadper: 你去吉娃娃组不
<onlylove> iMadper: 可能推特被帽帽墙了
<iMadper> imtxc: 吉娃娃是啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 不可能.
<hrzhu> stackoverflow又好了。
<iMadper> onlylove: 不信算了.
<onlylove> iMadper: 找洋葱头的网站，你如果能上洋葱头的网站你就已经翻墙了
<iMadper> onlylove: 这东西根本就么有翻强的功能.
<imtxc> iMadper: 基蛙
<iMadper> imtxc: 不去. 我不会呀.. 怎么去...
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么叫你不会
<iMadper> imtxc: 他们组的东西, 我一点儿都不会...
<iMadper> imtxc: py不会, virt不会, kvm不会.
<onlylove> iMadper: 转回来……你说sj低端，那fc呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 不了解fc系列.
<iMadper> onlylove: ad900呗.
<imtxc> iMadper: py。。。那那那那
<iMadper> onlylove: 耳机的问 ofan ... 我不了解ath的耳机.
<onlylove> ofan: 刚说也不了解ath
<ofan> 不了解
<onlylove> iMadper: ofan刚和我说不了解
<imtxc> gfrog: 贵组要py？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也得问他... 我更不了解...
<gfrog> imtxc: 不一定
<ofan> 完全不了解
<onlylove> 你俩踢球呢……
<gfrog> pity: 你这都啥问题啊，文件里是啥东西？要是你自己定义的配置格式，随便你怎么读啊。
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不了解ath的风格呀... 就知道比较甜.
<imtxc> onlylove: 满大街都有的，估计容易买到假的
<iMadper> onto3?
<iMadper> 那东西别买, 你带个真的, 我都觉得是假的
<piggybox> onlylove: 我有a700，不过只是看review买的，别的不了解
<imtxc> iMadper: 带的人太多了。
<imtxc> 707啥的？
<iMadper> 747我就知道, 波音的
<onlylove> fc707?那个就400块
<iMadper> onlylove: +200直接k240s这么经典的耳机了.
<onlylove> 我在考虑它比sj11多的那150值不值
<piggybox> onlylove: 铁三角a700，大耳机
<gfrog> pity: 标准ini有个module处理，好像叫 python-configobj
<onlylove> iMadper: 你给我留点饭钱
<iMadper> onlylove: sj11不值得买. 707也不值得.
<ofan> onlylove: 我只觉得铁三角的声音金属味浓
<ofan> onlylove: 低音垃圾
<ofan> 高音破
<iMadper> onlylove: 先别买了, 等有钱了, 买个公认的好耳机好了. 也就600块, 别浪费这四百了, 先赞起来.
<onlylove> 让你们弄的铁三角没法听了
<ofan> onlylove: 不过我不确定当初买的是不是山寨的
<imtxc> iMadper: 公认的好耳机？
 * iMadper 铁三角的低端活, 都是靠样子骗妹子的.
<onlylove> ofan: 你不确定你和我说啊……
<iMadper> imtxc: k240系列, 难道不是吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: o
<ofan> onlylove: 你非要问啊
<pity> gfrog: 本来我是把配置写在一个 main.py 里的，我只是想把配置分开一个文件写，然后读入到主程序中
<iMadper> imtxc: k319, 难道不是公认的, 300块钱的顶级耳塞吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 好多东西, 都是公认的好东西.
<imtxc> iMadper: k319确实很爽
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是过大点而
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 腔体太大, 耳朵疼.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我戴着容易掉
<gfrog> pity: 我比较懒，都是用pickle干这事 dirty but quickly
<iMadper> imtxc: omx90, 我大爱!!!
<onlylove> 不是，你们都听什么风格的
<imtxc> iMadper: 样子不好看
<onlylove> 我硬盘上女声和轻音乐多一点
<iMadper> onlylove: 我就听陈奕迅/张学友, 还有一些粤语老歌.
<onlylove> iMadper: 有叶丽仪的么
<iMadper> onlylove: 女声? omx90, 绝对不失望...
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有.
<imtxc> onlylove: 童丽可以用k319
<gfrog> pity: 另外一个猥琐的方法是把配置文件写成dict的形式，然后main.py直接import这个config文件。
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过， omx90之流，买到假货的概率太高。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 这倒是, 还有mx90也是.
<gfrog> pity: 同样不需要写任何处理代码，同样dirty but quick
<iMadper> imtxc: sigh... 没钱了...
<pity> gfrog: 呃，这样也行？
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不想买塞子，塞子带时间稍微长点耳朵就难受
<gfrog> pity: 只要你敢想，当然，生产环境不建议这么做，任何用户输入都要仔细检查。
<iMadper> onlylove: 大耳机就不疼了? 哈哈, 来让 imtxc 说说他的大耳机经历~ 我们俩都开心一下~
<pity> gfrog: 学习了
<imtxc> iMadper: 去死
<iMadper> imtxc: 戴着舒服不?~ lol
<onlylove> iMadper: 主要是我带塞子长了以后右边耳朵会出很多油
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 那不了解了...
<imtxc> onlylove: 千万别相信MADE IN GERMANY的神话，千万别买白牙的耳机
<onlylove> iMadper: 我爸爸年轻的时候耳朵好像不太好，不知道会不会遗传给我
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个更不懂了...
<imtxc> onlylove: 放心吧，耳朵是100%遗传的
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: oh no……
<imtxc> onlylove: 千万别买大耳机
<imtxc> onlylove: 又笨又重
<onlylove> 我不买了，买漫步者去……
<imtxc> onlylove: 要买大耳机就买轻一点的
<iMadper> 恩, 比如德国大师.
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少买头梁宽的
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似铁三角的东西比较轻
 * iMadper 早就让你买m1, 你不听...
<imtxc> onlylove: 我花了半年积攒的零花钱买了一个又重头梁又窄的耳机
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 吃灰呢
<imtxc> 你要转让给你
<imtxc> 9999.9999新
<pity> gfrog: 字典是怎么 import 的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么型号……我先搜下看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 耳机加胆放
<imtxc> onlylove: dt440
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的胆放, 5毛, 我要了
<imtxc> iMadper: 是dt440吧，我都忘了
<iMadper> 是.
<imtxc> onlylove: 箱说全
<imtxc> onlylove: 累计使用时间20小时
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜亚动力？
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<imtxc> onlylove: 德国制造噢～
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/microphone/index166200.shtml
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 【拜亚DT440】报价_参数_图片_论坛_(Beyerdynamic)拜亚DT440耳机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<gfrog> pity: http://pastebin.com/P3GRxXdE
<onlylove> 头梁没问题啊
<iMadper> onlylove: imtxc 的脑子有软骨病.
<onlylove> 这要叫窄，那铁三角那些没法过了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你适应就好。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正成色9999新，但是品相渣
<onlylove> 听起来另有深意……
<imtxc> 虽然渣，但是做工好歹比 m1好 iMadper
<pity> gfrog: 晕 pastebin 都被墙
<imtxc> onlylove: 没别的意思，这个耳机做工就渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 我只要声音, 不考虑外形.
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个你问 iMadper
<onlylove> 我估计是头梁弹性太大，你被挤到了吧……
<iMadper> imtxc: 做工是浮云, 我的m1让我用502沾过几十次了.
<imtxc> onlylove: 圆形脑袋
<iMadper> onlylove: 那个是耳压, 带多了就行了.
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟胆放绑定销售的噢
<onlylove> iMadper: 那那个头梁怎么看也不窄啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 那破胆放叫什么名字什么型号来着。。
<iMadper> imtxc: x1?
<imtxc> iMadper: tune什么的
<iMadper> onlylove: 都说了, imtxc 的脑子是软骨病...
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了. 你自己看taobao记录去吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/microphone/index320437.shtml
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 【铁三角ATH-EQ500】报价_参数_图片_论坛_audio-technica ATH-EQ500铁三角耳机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> 看到这么个东西
 * iMadper 干嘛要买铁三角???? 理解不了...
<xiang_wang> Good
<imtxc> onlylove: aune T1
<imtxc> iMadper: 我打算都出了，留手里买也没用
<imtxc> onlylove: 两件打包给你优惠
<iMadper> 胆放, 5毛, 收
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要的是良心价
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我没良心了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 看了下价格……你还是转给imadper吧，我是不敢想了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我比你穷.
<imtxc> onlylove: 打包你开个价
<iMadper> onlylove: 我一个月3k不到.
<imtxc> 放明年更出不去了。
<imtxc> 有意的话 msg我
<imtxc> onlylove: 这么跟你说把，东西不错，我用不了，浪费了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 有一个原因是那个耳机是开放式的
<onlylove> 我真心要不起，知道是好东西，但是也不能黑人钱不是
<yunfan> iMadper: 你也是个软骨头
<iMadper> yunfan: ?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你承认不承认
<iMadper> yunfan: 咋讲?
<alyvin05> google 香港 为什么打不开  youtube可以
<yunfan> iMadper: 改名
<iMadper> yunfan: . 承认!~
<jjdl> linux mint cinnanom 1.6 怎么设置果冻效果？
<iMadper> yunfan: 这个果断承认~ lol
<yunfan> iMadper: 哼哼
 * imtxc 帝都出耳机 胆放了，甩玩回家过年
<yunfan> imtxc: 筹票钱？
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是，筹饭钱
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么不去阿蛋那吃？
<alyvin05> google.com.hk  现在是死着么 ？
<imtxc> yunfan: 买来发现不适合
<iMadper> imtxc: 你是不是过两年还要回家过年娶媳妇?
<alyvin05> 帮忙看下
<alyvin05> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 alyvin05 说「不用谢!」
<onlylove> iMadper: 煲机用啥……就是正常的听还是他们说的加州旅馆什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: 留手里买吃灰没必要
<yunfan> iMadper: 买两斤猪肉就行了
<iMadper> alyvin05: https://www.google.com.hk/ 正常访问.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Google
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<alyvin05> 谢谢  那我配置有问题了
<iMadper> onlylove: 随便吧, 一千都不到的耳机, 不用刻意煲.
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 alyvin05 说「不用谢!」
<yunfan> iMadper: 我有个一万不到的蓝牙的
<alyvin05> mosesofmason:  你有小JJ么
<iMadper> yunfan: 我的耳机都是不到1w的...
<imtxc> yunfan: 豪啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 豪个p 要土豪就一万以上的了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的耳机不是也是不到1w吗?
<yunfan> iMadper: 还是你聪明伶俐啊 西北的就是脑子直
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<alyvin05> goagent的代理  为什么能打开youtube  就是不能打开google。com。hk呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 一万不到就是说9000+
<coco__> 大家好
<^k^> coco__, 好.. . ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 19.39天
<iMadper> yunfan: 问你点儿问题. lsusb, 为啥会列出我的无线网卡? 我的那个是mini pci-e接口的
<imtxc> coco__: 过年好，要耳机不
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 10快不也是1万不到么
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的卡槽用usb接在主办上的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是吧...
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 内嵌的呀...
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> v请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^ t了吧.
<^k^> coco__: .. ..
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<coco__> 请教各位大神，moodle大家用过吗？
<jonetwelve> 别刷了
<iMadper> adam8157: 问下, 为啥lsusb, 能列出我的mini pci-e设备?
<alyvin05> ^k^:  你不是机器人么
<onlylove> 被kick了……倒霉孩子，不懂规矩
<^k^> alyvin05, 给我一个例子，一个机器人。 ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 19.39天
<adam8157> iMadper: usb本来就是扔pci总线上的
<alyvin05> 我想抱着你睡觉 :-D
<adam8157> iMadper: 很多设备 虽然不是usb设备 但是走了usb总线 用urb通信
<iMadper> adam8157: 对, 但是我的pci设备不应该归为usb设备吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 好吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看文档怎么写的去.
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥设备
<iMadper> adam8157: 无线网卡.
<iMadper> adam8157: 内置的那种.
<leaveboy> wicd还是可以
<iMadper> adam8157: 24:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe    这个是lspci输出.
<alyvin05> 你们的MSN 现在可以登录不 ？
<leaveboy> 怎么让他开机联网
<iMadper> adam8157: 上面也说了, 是PCIe设备.
<adam8157> iMadper: 很有可能 有的芯片驱动直接走usb, 不管实际硬件是usb还是pci
<iMadper> leaveboy: wicd-cli 写到你的启动脚本里面去.
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 好, 我去看看驱动去, 不知道能不能看懂. 这东西有独立的第三方驱动.
<apu5800k> 神奇了，我的硬盘怎么多了1百多GB出来
<leaveboy> iMadper: ?? 能举个例子么？
<jonetwelve> 恭喜
<apu5800k> 本来是120GB的SSD硬盘
<apu5800k> 206.3 GB
<yunfan> iMadper: 说不定是走pci的usb卡
<apu5800k> 现在发现有206.3GB
<apu5800k> 是不是显示错误了
<leaveboy> 给你免费升级了
<apu5800k> LOL
<apu5800k> 如同开核一样
<apu5800k> 买的双核
<apu5800k> 开核后变成4核的
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是吧....
<yunfan> iMadper: 挂羊头卖狗肉的事太多了 你的网卡多少钱？ 是不是又是1万不到的
<iMadper> yunfan: 机器自带的.
<leaveboy> iMadper: wicd-cli 写到你的启动脚本里面去？？？
<apu5800k> 用RALINK的驱动啊
<iMadper> leaveboy: 你不是想开机自动启动吗?
<leaveboy> iMadper: 能不能具体点？
<apu5800k> 设置 为AUTO wlan0
<apu5800k> auto wlan0
<leaveboy> apu5800k: wicd-cli auto wlan0??
<jjdl> 一万块的兄弟，您在在日本么？
<iMadper> leaveboy: 看看这个吧. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wicd#Autostart 貌似都不用写脚本.
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Wicd - ArchWiki
<apu5800k> 是系统网络接口的配置文件
<apu5800k> 就是/etc/networkintetface
<apu5800k> 下面的配置文件
<imtxc> iMadper: 日本的兄弟
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我也想呀...
<leaveboy> iMadper: apu5800k ThX
<imtxc> iMadper: 看来那耳机真要砸我手里了
<iMadper> imtxc: 拿出来听呗.
<adam8157> iMadper: 多少钱买的
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥? 我什么都没买呀...
<apu5800k> leaveboy: 是  /etc/network/interfaces
<adam8157> imtxc: 多少钱买的
<jjdl> 一万块
<bluezd> adam8157: 哈哈
<oneleaf> 论坛临时换到美国的另外一条线路，求测试
<apu5800k> RMB？
<adam8157> bluezd: 啷个?
<adam8157> bluezd: 愁苦啊
<apu5800k> 一万？？？
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋了？ 你刚才看推了吗？
<apu5800k> 叶老大冒泡了
<adam8157> oneleaf: 错觉么? 感觉快了很多
<iMadper> oneleaf: 挺快的.
<oneleaf> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn  看看速度
<^k^> oneleaf ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<leaveboy> iMadper: 这个文章之前看到过，现在我已经将wicd-client --tray 加入到了启动的xintrc中
<iMadper> oneleaf: 比以前快乐.
<apu5800k> 速速过去测试
<imtxc> adam8157: 好像800 具体忘了
<adam8157> imtxc: 有钱
<iMadper> leaveboy: 那你就自己写wicd-cli吧.
<apu5800k> 不错
<apu5800k> 更快的加载速度了
<oneleaf> ping 下看看ip多少有没有变
<imtxc> adam8157: 哈……惭愧……哪有钱，喜欢听，硬头皮买了，结果不适合。。
<oneleaf> ping forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<imtxc> adam8157: 你都1W usd了。。。
<iMadper> Name:	forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<iMadper> Address: 180.210.243.187
<iMadper>  
<jjdl> 论坛和以前一样快....芬兰测试
<iMadper> oneleaf: Name:	forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<iMadper> Address: 180.210.243.187
<apu5800k> 220ms
<apu5800k> 平均
<oneleaf> ok
<imtxc> oneleaf: 拜老大
<leaveboy> iMadper: 关于wicd的icon怎么是两个，我的意思是说一个信号 一个静态联网图标
<imtxc> oneleaf: 一直盼望老大来给赏个帽子玩，在这里被人虐坏了
<iMadper> leaveboy: 我没有tray, 从来都看不到icon...
<apu5800k> 同求额，帽子
<oneleaf> 我这边没有了
<oneleaf> 是其他网店做的，没法给
<iMadper> lol~
<onlylove> oneleaf: 要测试啥？
<apu5800k> 测试网速
<imtxc> onlylove: +个o就好了～～～哈哈
<^k^> apu5800k, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 19.37天
<apu5800k> 你跑哪里去了
<apu5800k> 早干嘛去了
<onlylove> 我这边可能要帮不上忙，因为ip是texas的
<oneleaf> 好象不对，我点帖子都是502
<oneleaf> 你们也一样吗》
<iMadper> oneleaf: 正常访问.
<onlylove> texas用户表示正常
<leaveboy> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> onlylove: 正常
<iMadper> leaveboy: 要tray干嘛... 占空间.
<leaveboy> iMadper: 那切换网络岂不是很比较麻烦
<iMadper> leaveboy: 我用nm-cli
<apu5800k> 通过ssh传输文件 :  scp -rp /path/filename username@remoteIP:/path
<iMadper> leaveboy: sudo nmcli con up id dhcp
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么时候放假？
<onlylove> leaveboy: 我记得wicd的信号和联网是显示在一起的，信号是一个彩色的树条在旁边
<iMadper> imtxc: 过年吗? 我也不知道呢...
<leaveboy> iMadper:这个信号强度可以看到？
<leaveboy> onlylove: 是
<iMadper> leaveboy: byobu
<iMadper> leaveboy: byobu可以显示.
<onlylove> leaveboy: 你想把它分开？
<imtxc> iMadper: 年后我就失业了
<iMadper> leaveboy: 但是一般不用看吧... 看那东西有啥用?
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<iMadper> imtxc: why>
<iMadper> imtxc: 不找bluezd找你?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说的，太少了。。。
<leaveboy> iMadper: onlylove :只想看到信号强度就可以了
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们估计要不了我，但是一定要换家东家
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也不会py
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都转不了正，我……
<iMadper> imtxc: 我水平渣..
<iMadper> imtxc: 你别跟我比.
<onlylove> leaveboy: 想看信号强度必须联网，你是不是想要win7或者苹果那样的联网图标
<leaveboy> 不是
<apu5800k> http://code.google.com/p/yuchberry/wiki/FAQ?tm=6
<^k^> apu5800k ⇪ ti: FAQ - yuchberry - 语盒——基于移动互联网，高效、快捷、安全的推送个人邮件、Weibo、Gtalk - Google Project Hosting
<imtxc> iMadper: 我发现了个问题
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: china hd上面只下免费资源也不行。。。
<leaveboy> onlylove: 稍等我找找刚刚看到的一个网页
<iMadper> imtxc: why?
<imtxc> iMadper: 下载量上不去，等级也上不去
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 我从来都是下载热门资源.
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键bt太占连接了
 * iMadper 我都不关注分, 爱多少多少, 不管.
<imtxc> iMadper: 开了之后，基本上什么事情都做不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.. 就算只有30k/s的速度, 都没法看网页.
<imtxc> 特别上传速度…… 超过100基本上就什么都打不开了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 一夜大神，在搞什么研究呢
<leaveboy> onlylove: sorry! i made a mistake
<imtxc> oneleaf: 一夜大神，在搞什么研究呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 你居然山寨老大的名字。
<onlylove> imtxc: 说是论坛换线路了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我没有啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己偷懒而已
<leaveboy> iMadper: 那直接用wicd-client -n
<leaveboy> im
<imtxc> onlylove: 四个字母一样，该当何罪
<leaveboy> iMadper: 就可以达到你说的那个效果
<onlylove> imtxc: 你让你的耳机和胆放多吃几年灰，等风烛残年的时候传给你孩子
<imtxc> onlylove: 你这是报复
<yunfan> imtxc: py很容易的 随便学学就会了
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，貌似也不怎么难确实
<imtxc> yunfan: 你决定什么时候回家了
<iMadper> imtxc: 有好地方拉我去一起
<imtxc> iMadper: 你也记得拉我
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说认真的啊，不是开玩笑
<iMadper> imtxc: 有下家, 肯定叫上你.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还记得不, 你刚开始找工作的时候, 我就给你出主意的
<ofan> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/01/20/youth-expelled-from-montreal-college-after-finding-sloppy-coding-that-compromised-security-of-250000-students-personal-data/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+NP_Top_Stories+%28National+Post+-+Top+Stories%29
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Ahmed Al-Khabaz expelled from Dawson College after finding security flaw | Canada | News | National Post
<yunfan> iMadper: 已经请好假了 678请事假+年假
<yunfan> imtxc: 不过30号还得去趟河北
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<leaveboy> 这里那的人多点
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 不错.
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正一定记得喊一下我就好。。给你打下手
<leaveboy> * 这里那的人多点
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 别这么说, 千万别... 我现在没有你混的好...
<yunfan> imtxc: 你搭上军航了么
<imtxc> yunfan: 我买到车票了。
<imtxc> yunfan: 周六人品爆发了一下
<imtxc> yunfan: 在完全放弃了的情况下，没有任何插件和软件的前提下，在11点多随手一点，看有张票，很淡定的提交，结果居然成功，还是下铺～
<yunfan> imtxc: 我刚同学给我网上买了个火车票去河北 额
<yunfan> imtxc: 本来还想去车站排队 结果这就搞定了 比刷票还简单
<imtxc> yunfan: 河北走路都到了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 还是一等座
<imtxc> 发现走这个就是运气。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你是属骡马的 脚力好
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是六环出去就是河北么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你从哪出去
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡... 你走一个试试看?
<imtxc> onlylove: 河北方向
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩 驾~
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 不要鄙视我啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你让昌平，门头沟，密云大兴这些地方怎么办
<iMadper> 别说别的, 你给我横穿一个延庆试试看?
<imtxc> onlylove: 额，那些地方我第一次听
<imtxc> iMadper: 我到北京一年了，到现在没去过天安门还。。。
<iMadper> 我也没去过呀!
<iMadper> 那地方,  听着都吓人!
<imtxc> iMadper: 我连国贸什么样子我都没见过。。。
<iMadper> 人民英雄永垂不朽, 你敢去看?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没敢去
<yunfan> imtxc: 这没啥 要不是lerosua心血来潮 我也没去过天安门和长城 都是陪他去的
<iMadper> imtxc: 国贸我去哪儿倒过车
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper 你俩到过北京站没有，北京站离天安门很近
<imtxc> onlylove: 没到过北京站
<yunfan> iMadper: imtxc adam8157 有机会去腊肉馆看看
<yunfan> 我这边上就是北京站
<imtxc> onlylove: 最远的就是北京西站
<adam8157> yunfan: 我怕我控制不住吐痰
<imtxc> yunfan: 腊肉馆？ 吐痰？ adam8157
<onlylove> imtxc: 西客站算近的，你知道西直门那边的北京北吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么会 毕竟是个人物  好事做尽的人是人才 坏事做绝的也是人才嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊 我明白了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 明白啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 明白腊肉管是哪里啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 你真可爱
<onlylove> imtxc: 北京南，在四号线上，北京北，在二号线西直门那，北京站，在二号线，北京西，好像是在九号线
<imtxc> onlylove: 唉，明年了有时间逛逛
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以好事坏事都做尽的是人才里面的人才
<imtxc> 就怕回家亲戚问我北京都哪玩了啊。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以看下103的线路
<onlylove> imtxc: 103沿线你如果都玩过应该没事的
<ofan> imtxc: 你说雾太大什么也看不见
<ofan> 北京真没什么好玩的
<onlylove> 这理由好……
<yunfan> imtxc: 你就说去过798 车库咖啡 什么的
<imtxc> 我总不能说我连10块钱的公交卡都没刷完。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你做什么的……
<iMadper> imtxc: 龙庆峡.
<imtxc> 大家教一下我我回去好装啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 他们再问  你就跟他们说参加BJLUG
<iMadper> imtxc: 天上人间.
<iMadper> imtxc: 装13必备.
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个有代表性
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有 hellogcc你也参加过 他们要再问 就开始跟他们讲编译优化 中间代码生成
<leaveboy> 貌似现在很流行LUG
<leaveboy> 哪都有
<yunfan> imtxc: 要问是什么地方举办的 就说来头很大 后台是中央编译局
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个是跟同学扯的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你就说去故宫博物院了，其实真没什么，全都是房子
<ofan> leaveboy: 都是讨论如何装系统的
<yunfan> adam8157: 中央还有个编译局呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后去动物园看动物了……动物园里面有什么我也不知道，反正就是动物了
<leaveboy> ofan: 哈哈
<imtxc> yunfan: 主要问我的人都是亲戚，他们开机都困难，我讲那些装不了。。
<leaveboy> 有没有搞一个开源的东西
 * iMadper 北京动物园有草泥马, 上个夏天我去了, 还刻意去喂草泥马了!
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^ 这个可以不?
<imtxc> iMadper: 来靠谱的，我真就怕他们问这个……
<yunfan> iMadper: 这才叫装 你跟我们说就装不了了 就是要跟搞不定的人说
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 别偷懒, 多打几个字母再tab...
<ofan> leaveboy: 都是掺和
<yunfan> iMadper: 管他呢
<yunfan> ofan: 你的项目呢
<jiero> imtxc:  发个入门手册。
<ofan> yunfan: 在kde下
<imtxc> yunfan: 对，那个编译局长不是还泡了个博士么，当时吓我一跳，以为他们搞GCC的呢
<yunfan> ofan: 额 想不到你好这口
<leaveboy> ofan: 你kde的那个项目叫什么名字
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<ofan> leaveboy: amarok
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵 何止一个啊 那人口味真重 看他自己长得也不错  怎么就好这个
<ofan> leaveboy: 的一插件
<leaveboy> iMadper: 回头名字都以ubuntu-cn开头
<ofan> yunfan: 哪口？
<yunfan> ofan: kde
<iMadper> bluezd: 有mini usb线吗?
<ofan> 我是c++党的，好这口不很正常
<yunfan> ofan: 额 cpp党 原来你跟薇菜是一伙的
<leaveboy> ofan: 这东西还没咋用过
<ofan> yunfan: 你才知道我搞cpp?
<onlylove> 刚知道
<imtxc> yunfan: 据微菜说你反CPP，被他kick了。
<iMadper> cpp.... 插屁屁党... ofan 你果然是基佬.
<yunfan> ofan: 我也是刚知道
<ofan> 混得太失败了
<bluezd> iMadper: 木有啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我也是刚知道你搞CPP
<yunfan> imtxc: 我只是说我不喜欢cpp 我喜欢c 就这样
<leaveboy> 回头名字加一个cpp
 * ofan 坚定不移的C++党
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 我不搞cpp 我搞搞cpp的人
<ofan> yunfan: 你搞不了的
<imtxc> yunfan: 你老婆搞CPP？
<yunfan> ofan: 别让我带上帽子 我带上以后就杀cpp党
<leaveboy> yunfan: 不分男女？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也希望有老婆
<ofan> yunfan: 切 怕你啊
<yunfan> ofan: 你小心点
<ofan> yunfan: 我有帽子直接把你kickban
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<yunfan> ofan: 我只kick 我要享受虐你的每一刻
<ofan> yunfan: 估计你被微菜kick了有心里阴影了把
<yunfan> ofan: 那倒没有 只是看清了cpp党的嘴脸
<ofan> yunfan: 你没那机会了
<yunfan> 还好 微薄上有云风教训薇菜
<ofan> 云风搞撸啊
 * imtxc 挂失信用卡好贵
<yunfan> 云风是c党
<yunfan> imtxc: 你信用卡额度多少
<imtxc> yunfan: 1.2
<alyvin05> 开门  您的快递！
<leaveboy> yunfan: 现在真的是很闲
<ofan> yunfan: 很多人说自己c党，其实连c都没写过多少
<imtxc> ofan: 我一直以为你是C党
<ofan> imtxc: 这里没人聊c++
<gfrog> imtxc: 销掉重办。挂失毛儿
<yunfan> imtxc: 1.2M?
<imtxc> yunfan: 买完东西没装好，上厕所，掉坑了。。。。挂失要50.。。
<yunfan> leaveboy: 啥?
<ofan> imtxc: 都是跟风黑的
<imtxc> ofan: 。。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 还好我写过 多年前就有
<ofan> yunfan: '写过'可不够哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 销比较麻烦，要下个账单出来之后半个月之后
<ofan> yunfan: 要说'爱过'
<gfrog> imtxc: 或者告诉客服，丫的卡品质太烂，pos机刷不出来了，叫他免费给你补一张。
<yunfan> imtxc: 50就50呗 现在买个裤子都要上百了
<gfrog> imtxc: 哪个行？
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊啊啊，好办法～
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 为啥要挂失
<yunfan> ofan: 一点也不爱 就是不喜欢cpp而已
<imtxc> gfrog: 贱行
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 直接说刷成两半
<fivesheep> oh yeah.. 我手头上的bitcion涨了 60% 了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: gfrog 好办法。。
<ofan> yunfan: 其实说自己会c的多半都是吹nb
<yunfan> fivesheep: 下个月可能大跌 也有可能托管的被盗
<yunfan> ofan: 确实
<ofan> 随便一考就歇菜了
<fivesheep> 我的在自己机子上
<ofan> 会c++的也是
<yunfan> ofan: 对头 不像cpp党 个个都拿证的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 他们不会让我把两半的卡邮回去吧？
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不会
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会
<ofan> yunfan: c++党都是比较谦虚的
<gfrog> imtxc: 建行这是忽悠你吧，我销卡从来没说还要等到账单日过，都是立马就销。
<imtxc> 那就好，省下了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 邮寄已开卡的信用卡是大忌
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 快递会扫描快件内容的，看到卡直接拿出来刷了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 也对。。
<yunfan> ofan: 也对 看你和薇菜的言行我就感觉是这样 确实很谦虚
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不能在分行去领？
<ofan> yunfan: 呵呵
<yunfan> 好像我的广发是从广东发来的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知‘
<Fossilet> 有人在ubuntu下用chrome上12306订票的吗？～
<imtxc> yunfan: 直接从制卡厂家邮寄的
<yunfan> Fossilet: 刚才
<Fossilet> 为啥chrome老师说invalid certificate
<gfrog> imtxc: 从卡部啊，什么制卡厂
<yunfan> 制卡不难
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是卡部邮寄的
<yunfan> Fossilet: 因为铁道部那网站有提供自己的证书
<imtxc> gfrog: 大多是从黄石那家什么工厂直接邮的
<Fossilet> yunfan, 我访问https://dynamic.12306.cn/otsweb/
<^k^> Fossilet 啥, ⇪ 铁路客户服务中心
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个有点扯吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 本来就这样啊
<yunfan> Fossilet: 最后我靠朋友帮我搞到票的
<Fossilet> 我都导入证书了啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 好像珠海也有一家
<jjdl> gnome shell javascript 有没有sdk?
<imtxc> yunfan: 交行和广发就用的珠海那家
<Fossilet> ^k^, 你是Linux+chrome吗
<ofan> jjdl: no gnome
<Fossilet> 这chrome真sb
<ofan> Fossilet: 那是bot
<imtxc> yunfan: 湖北那家好像叫捷德什么的
<^k^> Fossilet, 我recommed书“根据雷达”的鲍勃·杨，Linux和红帽的故事。  ㍧ 
<yunfan> imtxc: 我更欣赏虚拟卡
<Fossilet> 错误证书干吗不给个选项让我接收
<imtxc> yunfan: 我想多办几张收集
<yunfan> Fossilet: 那你用ff就是
<imtxc> 收集卡片很好玩
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也想 我还想多弄点射频卡来研究
<Fossilet> 订票助手现在火狐下失效了
<ofan> Fossilet: 可以选择信任
<Fossilet> 没得选择
<ofan> Fossilet: 我这chrome能打开
<yunfan> 怎么没得选？ 可以选中国民航
<ofan> Fossilet: 你的强制认证ssl了
<yunfan> ofan: 你是米国的ip
<gfrog> imtxc: 制卡就用那个像塑封机一样的东西压一下
<imtxc> gfrog: 对啊
<Fossilet> 我是说chrome出现错误后没得选择
<yunfan> 可以考虑拿公交卡玩玩  反正是不记名的
<gfrog> imtxc: 这事儿银行就能干的
<ofan> yunfan: 跟ip毛关系，他说的显示证书不受信，没发选跳过
<yunfan> ofan: 抓图看
<imtxc> gfrog: http://www.cn.gi-de.com/GSJS/ZGGD/HSGD.html
<Fossilet> windows下就没问题
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 中国捷德
<iMadper> 安装个证书就行了...
<iMadper> 不是都给你证书了吗?
<Fossilet> 好吧，刚刚订了张硬座
<ofan> yunfan: 我已经跳过了
<Fossilet> 虚拟机弄的
<Fossilet> 在Chrome里面导入了还不行
<Fossilet> 真的
<Fossilet> 我上周开始折腾
<Fossilet> 到今天还没好
<iMadper> 导入的位置对吗?
<iMadper> 我的firefox就可以.
<Fossilet> chrome的高级选项里面都能看到Sinarail的CA
<Fossilet> 可是订票网页还是不行
<ofan> 用的铁道部自己的CA
<iMadper> sinarail... 新浪铁路?
<Fossilet> sinorail
<imtxc> gfrog: 你的卡背面写hico的，都是这家工厂的
<yunfan> 铁道部狠 自己都能发
<Fossilet> 火狐没问题啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 有rfid的射频读卡设备没
<Fossilet> windows下的chrome也没问题
<yunfan> 对了 铁道部这个搞法  可以弄hack
<ofan> 这种垃圾网站是谁做的
<Fossilet> yunfan, how a?
<yunfan> 大家都得被迫接受 那你搞个假的证书 别人也只好接受 嘿嘿
<ofan> 果然jsp写的
<gfrog> imtxc: hico是说的磁介质吧
<iMadper> ofan: 貌似是太极集团.
<onlylove> 什么叫垃圾，三个亿呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 前面有个HW
<yunfan> onlylove: 有卖 淘宝上
<gfrog> imtxc: 刚收到张广发卡，广州寄出
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过09年的黑冒大会上 有个人自己做了个线圈就可以读
<yunfan> 我现在明白了 他那线圈肯定通电
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发和交行不是这家
<onlylove> yunfan: 不太清楚，不过你可以放心拿公交卡实验，因为我手里的建行卡和公交卡放一起就刷不上，应该是同一个工作频率
<onlylove> yunfan: 无源的卡片肯定要读卡器提供电源啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是想收集公交车上别人的卡片信息 方便跟踪采集数据而已
<imtxc> 广发卡那个漂亮 gfrog ～
<imtxc> gfrog: 哪个
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟你描述的一样，HW一串数儿，加hico
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是吧。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 原来不是出过那么出只要知道卡号就可以查询的事情么
<imtxc> gfrog: 难道我记错了，反正那个工厂的都有编码的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那应该是一个固定算法
<yunfan> 示波器贵么
<alyvin05> empathy  登录msn 为啥一直在登录中 就是不成功呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你上学的时候学校发的买火车票半价的那东西还有没
<onlylove> alyvin05: 你的ip哪里的，现在除了大陆其他地方都停了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个也是个ic
<alyvin05> IP 就是大陆
<onlylove> 那就不知道了
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有标记是ZCCP 的是另一家工厂
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没有 要去登记才给你的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我上大学回家都是坐大巴
<alyvin05> http://contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx
<Fossilet> 订了张27小时的硬座
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，我记得我上学的时候每人都有，虽然我也坐大巴
<Fossilet> 上大学经常无座往返
<alyvin05> 这个都换成http://local-bay.contacts.msn.com/abservice/abservice.asmx
<ofan> onlylove: 查询太费时
<alyvin05> 还是不管用
<yunfan> Fossilet: goodluck
<imtxc> gfrog: yunfan 招行的很多就是zccp的，卡比HW那家薄很多
<Fossilet> :)
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么样？ 玩玩呗  弄个大凶器 改写别人公交卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 手上的都是hw或者gsc
<gfrog> imtxc: 招行？ 我看看
<yunfan> imtxc: 银行卡又不天天用 无所谓
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不太清楚，反正我不敢玩，不过数据应该是异步同步到服务器的
<gfrog> imtxc: 招行也是hw
<imtxc> gfrog: 卡不一样，就不一样
<yunfan> onlylove: 买个公交卡来实验就是了
<imtxc> gfrog: 有的普卡和金卡还是两个地方的
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，有一张zccp
<gfrog> 确实薄了
<ofan> 外面妹子又在叫
<imtxc> gfrog: 携程卡就是zccp
<gfrog> imtxc: gsc跟hw没明显差异
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩zccp做工差，薄
<imtxc> gfrog: 但是hw的好像很容易花掉
<yunfan> 我觉得射频卡最好有个开关 跟软盘那样 可以决定是否接受读请求
<imtxc> gfrog: gsc的是master？
<saimazoon> 你好
<gfrog> imtxc: visa
<ofan> saimazoon: 好
<saimazoon> 中国关于linux的最重要的网络是哪家
<imtxc> saimazoon: 中国电信
<ofan> saimazoon: 关于Linux的什么？
<saimazoon> 网页
<imtxc> yunfan: 你有JCB的卡么，中行有个招财猫的卡，很萌啊
 * gfrog 换了新卡也不说给我提提额，擦。 广发不厚道
<saimazoon> 还是用户小组
<yunfan> imtxc: 没
<imtxc> gfrog: 广发不是活动挺多的，在康帅副吃饭还打折
<imtxc> yunfan: 貌似好看的卡都是NND的白金黑金的
<ofan> saimazoon: LUG?
<ofan> saimazoon: 那个一般都是邮件列表
<imtxc> saimazoon: 别信ofan，他是美国人，不知道这里的国情。
<yunfan> imtxc: 我对这不了解 我不关心这个
<saimazoon> 没关系
<saimazoon> 就谁知道啊
<ofan> imtxc: 一边去
<imtxc> yunfan: 以前比较过很多卡哪个最好看什么的，后来怕申请多了乱花，还有就是人也不一定给我，就没然后了。
<ofan> imtxc: 信用卡最好还是少用
<imtxc> ofan: 我是为了收藏卡片，没有激活。。。
<iGoogle> 谁用触摸屏幕的？
<ofan> imtxc: 还有这癖好..
<gfrog> imtxc: 我当年收藏了一套哆啦A梦，可惜丢了最后一张，不成套了，擦
<imtxc> ofan: 对啊，我搜藏火车盒子，充值卡，还有以前的201卡什么的
 * gfrog 为这抑郁了好久。
<imtxc> ofan: 火柴盒子
<ofan> imtxc: .....
<ofan> imtxc: 你很寂寞
<imtxc> 摆在一起挺好看的
<imtxc> ofan: 因为我穷，收集不起邮票啊
<ofan> imtxc: 我又没让你收
<gfrog> imtxc: 火花儿？ 这玩意倒是有专门的搜藏
<gfrog> imtxc: s/搜藏/收藏/
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，挺好玩
<gfrog> imtxc: 我家还有一些，当年老爹买的。
<ofan> 我以前收藏mp3和电子书
<imtxc> 反正只要是卡片我就收
<ofan> 最早刚开始上网的时候收藏网址。。。
 * gfrog 小时候喜欢集邮，后来变成老爹喜欢集邮了。囧。
<imtxc> gfrog: 集邮不容易啊，从信封上往下撕容易破
<gfrog> imtxc: ...水泡啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 水泡了不好了。。
<imtxc> 皱了 不如撕的好
<gfrog> imtxc: 比揭坏了强。。。
<imtxc> 好吧……
<gfrog> 水泡怎么会皱。泡完夹字典里
<imtxc> 后来这爱好再没继续，很少有人写信了关键
<yunfan> 数学上的东西太好玩了 adam8157
<imtxc> 唯一收到几个，还挂号
<ofan> ”新浪微博抽风了一堆技术唧唧歪歪的，豆瓣经常抽风大家也习惯了。新浪微博不能访问是某管理员因为45分钟下载了42G的CL视频资源，豆瓣的抽风机率这么高，豆瓣管理员下载多少G的种子资源啊！！“
<yunfan> ofan: 你又开始领薪水了
<ofan> yunfan: 转载
<ofan> yunfan: 你还搞数学？
<yunfan> ofan: 刚才看射频卡 看到一些数学的东西 觉得有意思
<ofan> 哦
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的是饭卡、公交卡这类？
<ofan> yunfan: 通信方面的数学很无语
<imtxc> yunfan: 上学的时候饭卡很多，我拆了几个，没研究出什么来
<yunfan> imtxc: 准确的说是公交卡 饭卡刷卡机后面有条线缆的
<yunfan> ofan: 我觉得通信方面用到的数学很厉害啊
<ofan> 天线吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是刷的过程也是射频的吧
<ofan> yunfan: 都是纯工程数学，套公式
<yunfan> ofan: 就是那些原理有意思 使用某个数学原理压缩什么的
<imtxc> yunfan: 有的饭卡的卡机没有线的
<imtxc> yunfan: 跟公交卡一样
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就有可能是 大学时候我也想过好久
<imtxc> yunfan: 但是那种机器在结帐的时候，他要拿到主机器上面连一下的
<imtxc> 平时不用连
<yunfan> imtxc: 那应该是收集付费凭据的 应该是用饭卡签名了那次消费的记录
<imtxc> yunfan: 反正开餐厅的人拿着那个去主机上面连接之后，财物才给他钱
<yunfan> imtxc: 很明显是签名么 然后那边再比对
<imtxc> yunfan: 后来大学里面很多不是搞成把那个芯片贴在手机背面了。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你上大学晚 :]
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，我12年毕业的
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么学校
<imtxc> yunfan: 大一的时候我们还是吃饭一张、洗澡一张、借书一张、
<ofan> imtxc: 一样
<imtxc> yunfan: 兰州一九流学校，本地人都没听说过
<yunfan> imtxc: 说下
<ofan> 兰州州立大学
<yunfan> 额 有这个么
<imtxc> yunfan: 对 就是
<ofan> LSU
<yunfan> imtxc: 哪里有 扯淡呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 当时我坐了40分钟的公交车之后，下车迷路了，然后我打车回学校，那司机都没听过。。。
<yunfan> 总比吉利大学好吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 快说名字
<imtxc> 兰州州立大学 恩就这个
<yunfan> 没查到
<yunfan> 兰州面点厨艺学院 ? imtxc
 * iMadper 兰州州立大学, 拉面系, 牛肉拉面专业.
<b33e> 克利夫兰州立大学
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩 iMadper
<iMadper> 马兰大学, 拉面系, 拉条子专业
<yunfan> b33e: 这个克利夫比邵逸夫还有钱啊 居然搞到大学的冠名权
<yunfan> iMadper: 你是不是拉得受不了了 才跑来学计算机的
<imtxc> iMadper: 会拉面才挣钱呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 但肠胃受不了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 记得舌尖上的中国里面有一集里面提到兰州拉面介绍了一个老头子，丫的，那老头的一碗面卖一两百，一天随便几百碗……
<yunfan> imtxc: 那老头三餐都吃人参呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 要不然怎么拉得出这么贵的面
<imtxc> yunfan: 有可能
<onlylove> yunfan: 通讯方面的数学就那些了，奈氏定理，香农定理什么的
<jiero> yunfan: 不断加价，只要有足够客源就不断加价好了——反正是自己提供的服务。
<nyfair> pdf里的图图有工具导出来吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 刚才看数字信号转模拟信号 他就用到了曲线拟合
<imtxc> nyfair: 截图……我是这样做的
<nyfair> imtxc: 别这样，肯定有现成工具的
<yunfan> nyfair: 听说上海最近也大雾了
<yunfan> nyfair: 有拆pdf的工具的
<nyfair> 没啊，今天挺凉爽的，哪来什么雾
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来还有可能用快速傅氏变换，因为傅立叶变换有点慢
<nyfair> yunfan: 求工具名字
<yunfan> nyfair: 忘了
<yunfan> onlylove: 快速fft是哪个发明的
<ofan> 我饿了
<imtxc> ofan: 你才几点
<imtxc> ofan: 我们才到返点
<imtxc> 饭点
<yunfan> 应该是早上了
<ofan> 晚上吃的少
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了，我数学一直不好，我觉得我大学的高数老师被我坑了
<imtxc> onlylove: 大学的高数老师，应该是最和蔼的老师之一吧
<yunfan> ofan: 你白天也在 晚上也在 以正常人来看 这说不通  所以真相就是  你不是一个人 你们是一群人
<ofan> yunfan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_Fourier_transform
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Fast Fourier transform - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> yunfan: FFT 65年发明的
<yunfan> 我大学的高数老师很漂亮 我们就光顾着看她了 年年挂 额
<yunfan> 讲东西不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正那个老师讲课是没问题的……可惜……我对有些很简单的东西不愿意接收，或者反应有点慢，总之高数一直挂就是了
<yunfan> 这个纯粹是教材的问题
<b33e> nyfair: foxit不是有个编辑修改pdf的软件么
<ofan> yunfan: 我一般睡到中午
<yunfan> wiki上讲得我就觉得很不错 也能学进去
<imtxc> 高数的挂科率貌似很高
<ofan> imtxc: 那是太弱了
<onlylove> 我上大学的时候数字电子的老师很漂亮
<nyfair> b33e: 太麻烦了啊，有没有批量导出的命令行？
<ofan> imtxc: 高数其实最简单
<yunfan> 不是说是高斯发明的么
<ofan> 不过我也都快忘了
<imtxc> ofan: 恩，但是挂的人确实比较多。
<yunfan> 为何不叫作者的名称
<ofan> yunfan: 你在说啥
<imtxc> 还有就是马克思什么的那个，NND害我毕业清考
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实高数不难的……但是，我也不知道为啥就是不爱学，估计那些挂科的都差不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 马克思已经不是原汁原味的马克思了
<yunfan> 我发现这些数学搞到后面 动不动就是算西格马  没计算机辅助还真不行
<onlylove> 西格马才求和
<ofan> yunfan: 其实不用算
<onlylove> 你搞概率的那一大堆分布
<onlylove> 不但求和还要积分
<yunfan> 是 (doseq ) :]
<ofan> 把数学理解成计算就毁了
<onlylove> 但是数学必须计算
<ofan> 数学应该算符号科学
<ofan> onlylove: 不是必须
<MeaCulpa> -...
<onlylove> ofan: 线性代数，矩阵计算，复变函数，这个不用说，概率论，不用计算么？需要吧，离散数学……你说不是必须我不太信
<yunfan> ofan: 你这个倒是说对了
<ofan> onlylove: 真不是必须
<yunfan> ofan: 前一阵我就跟我同事说 所有这些都是symbol + transfer-rule
<ofan> onlylove: 加法就一定要算，数学只是告诉你什么是加法
<imtxc> onlylove: 挂科嘛，很正常，当时我同学有15道高数判断题全错的，怎么破
<nyfair> 原汁原味的马克思感觉比有中国特色的更扯
<ofan> onlylove: 加法就一定要算？数学只是告诉你什么是加法
<yunfan> ofan: 就是规定一些符号 以及转换规则
<onlylove> imtxc: 你们高数居然有判断
<\rs> ofan: https://github.com/kachayev/fn.py 不错
<^k^> \rs ⇪ t: kachayev/fn.py · GitHub
<imtxc> onlylove: 没办法 为了让学生过关
<yunfan> 不扯淡  我有活了 等下说
<ofan> \rs: functools？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怎么全积分运算和大量的级数
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不科学
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<apu5800k> 首席败家女一年网购460万
<apu5800k> http://www.chuangyejia.com/archives/25931.html
<imtxc> onlylove: 学生挂太多，不是老师脸上也不好看嘛
<^k^> apu5800k 啥, ⇪ 首席败家女一年网购460万 |创业家网
<ofan> \rs: py3的itertools和functools不错
<ofan> \rs: 貌似都学的haskell
<ofan> imtxc: 老师无所谓的
<\rs> ofan: vim python自動折行用什麼
<apu5800k> 一位花掉150万元的网友认为，“钱财都是浮云，花了还可以再赚”,这位网友去年在淘宝狂购了手机、冰箱、家具、高档耳机等价值不菲的商品。而另一位花掉182万元的男网友还晒出了2011年的账单——— 145万元，“年年攀高，2013年还要继续努力啊”。
<imtxc> apu5800k: 460万，是不是洗钱
<apu5800k> 谁知道
<apu5800k> 可能是吧
<imtxc> 这么有钱还用淘宝，不科学
<ofan> \rs: 没搞过，感觉这个比较复杂
<ofan> \rs: 写py我用syntastic插件，会强制pep8,保证折行正确
<jiero> ofan: 美国人。、
<ofan> jiero: 袋鼠
<yunfan> imtxc: 许多有钱人并没有你我大手大脚
<yunfan> 我指的是比例来看的
<Fossilet> 还能自动折行啊
<Fossilet> 嗯pep8的话最多79行，我也这样，手工保证
<onlylove> http://www.chuangyejia.com/archives/25843.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 百度年会上的那些“度娘” |创业家网
<MeaCulpa> 79行？79列？
 * adam8157 困了
<apu5800k> http://www.chuangyejia.com/archives/25841.html
<^k^> apu5800k 啥, ⇪ 巨人网络成诈骗洗钱平台？ |创业家网
 * bluezd 累了
<adam8157> ...
 * bluezd 醉了
<adam8157> bluezd: 明天你们又打羽毛球 羡慕啊
<Fossilet> 79列
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac532239
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 千本人妻 (倫理已經阻止不了御姐控了) - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Fossilet> ..
<Fossilet> 用的thunderbird啊， chenhaixiao
<bluezd> adam8157: 羡慕啥啊，我还羡慕你呢
<MeaCulpa> 这频道里码字的有哪个还需要考虑行宽问题？
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有台球羽毛球不幸福啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我
<MeaCulpa> 不被圣战参与者喷死/
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你不是vim么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 设置了tw啊
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我邮件72, 程序78
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我说的是，有谁还需要考虑...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: vim党显然都tw了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你说手动啊?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<qiao> adam8157: ping
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是说手动要被bs的~
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不是基狗。。
<adam8157> qiao: pong
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那是得鄙视
<qiao> adam8157: ubuntu 有木有提供 debug kernel = .=
<bluezd> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> qiao: 有吧
<happyaron> apu5800k: RALINK硬件悲剧死
<qiao> adam8157: 我木有找到～ 求链接
<apu5800k> 你用的什么系统啊？？
<iMadper> qiao: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 搜一下
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<gfrog> qiao: 难道不叫linux-image-debug之类的？
<apu5800k> 要比较新的系统内核就还好了
<happyaron> apu5800k: 路由器上
<apu5800k> 路由器你悲剧神马？
<apu5800k> 路由器都自己带有固件了
<happyaron> apu5800k: 问题是我折腾openwrt
<happyaron> apu5800k: 于是悲剧死
<qiao> gfrog: 我试试。。
<apu5800k> 变砖头了么？
<ofan> happyaron: 貌似被你从ubuntu-zh给踢了
<happyaron> ofan: 你么？
<happyaron> ofan: 我很久没有动那列表
<ofan> happyaron: 我呀
<happyaron> apu5800k: 没有，不稳定
<apu5800k> 你用的是哪个型号 的路由器？？？
<adam8157> qiao: 貌似就叫linux-image-debug
<happyaron> ofan: 额，晚上我查查
<ofan> 不过也好，那列表内容没多少
<qiao> adam8157: 我一会切个系统试下  thx
<apu5800k> 话说，现在新出的几款路由器的价格快赶上小电脑主机的钱了
<ofan> happyaron: 话说你现在学啥
<gfrog> qiao: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/linux 貌似真没有呢
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Details of source package linux in quantal
<apu5800k> 刚才在逛的时候看到一个山寨的杨梅派
<gfrog> qiao: 只有一堆header
<qiao> gfrog: 我也木有search到。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac534286
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 【轉自YouTube】禁！禁！禁！Anti-Eighteen ！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> 真心没有...
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道debug包不在packages网页里显示？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂...
<gfrog> adam8157: 快瞅瞅debian上叫啥
<gfrog> adam8157: aptitude search linux-image
<adam8157> gfrog: -dbg
<gfrog> qiao: ^
<gfrog> qiao: 估计照此办理就好了。
 * bluezd 求除 douban/baidu fm 之外的其他的好的在线音乐
<gfrog> bluezd: CL
<adam8157> bluezd: spotify
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: blip.fm?
<bluezd> gfrog: link ?
<qiao> gfrog: 嗯嗯，我试试
<adam8157> bluezd: 必须是spotify啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 我也不知道，只是有耳闻。
<bluezd> adam8157: spotify 貌似不错
<happyaron> ofan: 我学通信的。
<ofan> happyaron: 我以前学通信 - -
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 ubuntu还有一个专门的debsyms包
<gfrog> bluezd: spotify这货在中国不开放啊，还得挂代理注册。。。 adam8157
<happyaron> 在packages上搜不到
<gfrog> happyaron: 咱
<gfrog> happyaron: 赞
<adam8157> happyaron: 求解释
 * gfrog 极度鄙视fedora的ibus
<happyaron> adam8157: 稍等稍等
<adam8157> gfrog: 去7楼肉搏
<gfrog> adam8157: 不去，pwu又不是ibus的maintainer
<happyaron> gfrog: 用fcitx吧
<happyaron> adam8157 gfrog http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<gfrog> happyaron: 不用，不折腾。
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Index of /
<bluezd> gfrog: 我有一次就当着 pwu 说 fcitx 好
<adam8157> happyaron: 另外一个repo?
<happyaron> gfrog adam8157 可以加到 sources.list 里。
<happyaron> y
<gfrog> happyaron: 居然还有隐藏副本
<happyaron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: DebuggingProgramCrash - Ubuntu Wiki
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd spotify太坑爹了，不交钱不能在手机上听啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 选择免费的 product
<gfrog> bluezd: 只能在电脑上。。。
 * bluezd 愁苦啊 cc GOD
<adam8157> bluezd: en? 啥事儿
<bluezd> adam8157: 么事，小感慨下
<adam8157> bluezd: 不要mention我 我很忙
<adam8157> lol
 * bluezd ......
<bluezd> adam8157: GOD 请你救救我这愁苦的少年吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉ubuntu这套debug机制真心不如fedora的debuginfo-install方便啊。
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 咋了？
<apu5800k> bluezd: 你叫错了
<bluezd> apu5800k: 示范下
<apu5800k> 叫牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> bluezd: 我说你愁苦的原因。
<apu5800k> 或者基蛋
<apu5800k> LOL
<bluezd> gfrog: ..... 这个是自己可以解决的好吧，可是有些东西自己是永远也解决不了的 ......
<yunfan> happyaron: 阿龙也去c记了？
<abine> ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 移动版spotify试用期只有48小时。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 目测比较坑爹
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩，还是 fm 吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 嗯，国产货虽然要啥没啥音质还差，但是丫免费。已经足够我这种木耳用了。
<yunfan> 黑木耳
<yunfan> ofan: 好像有个叫 符号数学的
<alyvin05> :-))
<alyvin05> help /cs
<abine> roylez_: 早
<roylez_> abine:
<abine> 开吃了吗？
<alyvin05> X-(
<alyvin05> 都几点了 还早 ？
<abine> 那是外国时间
<abine> 所以早着呢
<alyvin05> 你在外国了 ？
<alyvin05> 介绍几个洋妞呗
<abine> 养牛你要么
<abine> alyvin05: 要么？洋牛
<alyvin05> 要
<abine> 重口味
<alyvin05> 随便都星
<alyvin05> 都行
<abine> http://img.51netu.com/uploads/120131/11996_181910_3.jpg
<abine> 来了
<Fossilet> gfrog是木耳？
<alyvin05> 求此女MSN
<ofan> yunfan: 有，符号在哲学里逻辑上研究的多
<yunfan> ofan: 我说数学呢 因为我感觉万能计算就应该这样设计
<ofan> yunfan: 这些都是相通的
<ofan> 有小道消息说github被封了？
<imtxc> gfrog: ofan 不知道有啥开源的工具能检测网络里面的广播风暴、ARP欺骗什么的不？ 我周末试了一下通过pacp分析ARP包来判断ARP欺骗貌似对于伪造的包没有办法
<imtxc> ofan: github好的啊
<imtxc> pcap
<Fossilet> 还真打不开了。。
<ofan> imtxc: 有个彩虹 arp防火墙什么的
<Fossilet> 什么情况
<ofan> imtxc: 我以前用那个
<ofan> 貌似github在有些地区被砍了
<imtxc> ofan: 我次噢，真挂了
<ofan> 次奥
<ofan> 我的我的还好好的
<imtxc> ofan: 死美国人
<ofan> imtxc: 太不和谐了
<ofan> imtxc: 再说给你vpn 涨价
<imtxc> ofan: 让那个刷票插件把github暴露了。。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 谁给放github的
<Fossilet> 真的挂了
<erhandsome> 恩，twitter上一群人在fuckgfw...
<erhandsome> 我这也打不开
<imtxc> ofan: 就那作者啊。。
<Fossilet> 嗯，发现github可以host文件。
<ofan> 托出来tjjtds！！！
<imtxc> 我擦，github都不给用了。。。
<imtxc> ofan: Fossilet 有没有可能是github 干的？
<imtxc> 被我朝买票大军吓到了
<Fossilet> 应该不会
<ofan> imtxc: 次奥
<imtxc> ofan: 这下好了…… 什么都上不了了，大陆局域网建成恶劣
<erhandsome> 早就想墙了吧
<imtxc> 建成了
<ballcat> ofan: 二级域名被操了
<ballcat> ofan: ip还在，走https吧
<ofan> 米国暂住人口发来贺电
<imtxc> 这样更好，有没有可能校长把黑客大神们全得罪了然后搞死GFW
<imtxc> ofan: 大佬们快想想办法啊
<ofan> vpn，ssh
<ofan> 先扛着
<imtxc> ofan: 你在米国游行一下，宣讲一下，让米国黑客来救我们吧
<ofan> imtxc: 国内“黑客”
<ofan> imtxc: 国内“黑客”？
<ofan> imtxc: 算了吧
<imtxc> ofan: 以后你就是跟宋美龄一样的功臣了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟网络设备联动的效果比较好。
<ofan> imtxc: 那就干涉内政了
<gfrog> imtxc: 在设备上监视端口的收发包情况，超过一个阈值就认为有攻击行为
<imtxc> ofan: 明天连irc都不给用了
<gfrog> imtxc: 现在很多国产货都带arp防护了。
<ofan> imtxc: 用znc 不怕
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，最广播风暴可以这样干
<gfrog> imtxc: arp欺骗也行，就算是伪造报，也会有特征，比方说cam表迅速被填满之类的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 哦，好吧，cam表被填满已经是攻击成功了。 @_@
<imtxc> gfrog: 但是很奇怪，我做过一些测试，有时候在交换机上连环路之后，就不发包了。。。。
<imtxc> gf
<gfrog> imtxc: 交换机不发包？ 得看啥交换机
<imtxc> gfrog: 你说我在一直在一个设备上pacp，然后发现某个IP对应的mac是变化的，能不能说它可能被欺骗了。
<ofan> imtxc: 不能
<imtxc> ofan: 为啥
<gfrog> imtxc: 不好说
<ofan> imtxc: 除非全网都是静态ip
<gfrog> imtxc: 你得考虑有多条出口的情况
<ofan> imtxc: 路由强制绑定ip 和mac
<imtxc> ofan: o～我把这茬忘了。。
<imtxc> ofan: 但是我在一段时间里面，比如30s，发现这个ip和mac的组合跳来跳去 可以么
<ofan> imtxc: 最直接的就是路由端绑定，mac对不上不让入网
<gfrog> imtxc: 参考我说的情况。二层的负载分担
<imtxc> gfrog: 那个我没搞懂，为什么插了环路之后没有检测到传说中的大量广播包……
<gfrog> imtxc: 交换机可能抑制了
<gfrog> imtxc: 如果你插的不是傻交换机。STP就是为这种状况准备的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我查了那个交换机的数据手册，说有这个抑制功能
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥型号？
<imtxc> gfrog: 没有开STP，但是他既然抑制了，为什么我的网络还是被断了呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥型号的交换机，在这干扯说不明白的
<ofan> imtxc: 不是被断，就是本来发给你的，被别人接收了
<imtxc> gfrog: 我还真说不清楚是嘛型号的，我查查手册去
<ballcat> github.com 被 dns 污染了
<gfrog> imtxc: 那个ip跟mac对儿的情况，在有cisco GLBP这种货色存在的时候，ip跟mac对应就是变的。
<ofan> ballcat: 是被关键词过滤了吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 貌似我用的这货不专业，是中国电信给的什么网管的东西，我上周拆开了看的芯片型号给忘了。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有这种事情？ 变的？
<gfrog> imtxc: 所以呢，你不说啥情况的拓扑，不说啥交换机，光在这猜闷儿玩，啥结果也讲不出来。
<ballcat> ofan: C:\Users\ballcat>ping github.com  正在 Ping github.com [59.24.3.173] 具有 32 字节的数据:
<ofan> ballcat: 这看不出来
<gfrog> imtxc: 对，变的，有一个主节点，维护一堆负载分担路由的信息，每次有请求过来他就随机返回其中一个路由的mac地址。这样达到负载分担的目的。
 * ofan 睡觉
<imtxc> gfrog: 这样啊，学习了，看来我得换个办法了……
<gfrog> imtxc: 你到底在做啥？ 简单网络可能不需要考虑这种复杂的情况。。。
<ballcat> ofan: 那个 ip 不对的……
<ofan> 换dns试试
<imtxc> gfrog: 我学C语言和网络，业余自己想写个检测局域网里面攻击什么的工具练习一下
<gfrog> imtxc: 哎呦，加油吧骚年
<imtxc> gfrog: 遇到很多障碍了已经。。。 NND还就是缺设备。。。小公司穷，不给个人爱好提供帮助
<imtxc> gfrog: 你说的那个交换机是什么型号来着，我改天找找看看那是什么个现象
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥交换机？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有GLBP的，不过这玩意儿很gaoji吧，一般网络里面没有？
<gfrog> imtxc: 自己用模拟器玩儿啊。GNS3，很简单，自己搞个tap，然后你的程序在这个tap上pcap
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，cisco专有的货，貌似cisco路由都有这功能。
<imtxc> gns3能模拟交换机么
<gfrog> imtxc: 部分模拟
<gfrog> imtxc: stp啥的应该没问题
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，有点算点儿
<gfrog> imtxc: c3725+16sw的那块卡，就算交换机了，虽然缺了很多东西。
<gfrog> imtxc: IOU/IOL强大了不少，不过我没做过桥接，不太了解状况。
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，谢谢了，我试试去先
<imtxc> 以后git都得 proxychians了。。。。
<imtxc> ai
 * imtxc 吃饭
<gfrog> imtxc_away: glbp 科普小短文 http://woohex.blog.163.com/blog/static/65510752200982410485270/
<^k^> gfrog 啥, ⇪ GLBP 工作原理 - woohex的日志 - 网易博客
<ballcat> 一个妹子问我SM是什么意思，我不好意思说，就告诉她是失眠的意思，然后她就把签名改成了“最近经常SM,太煎熬了,不过也习惯了,天亮了就好了。
<jiero> 哈。看到了我不知道多久之前写的文字。
<jiero> 吧 jizzball 和 mah-jong 游戏结合起来应该能卖钱吧。
<jiero> ballcat:  SM 是啥？我从来没记住？
<jiero> SM
<jiero> AM PM SM？
<ballcat> jiero: 失眠啊
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Small smart smite!
<jiero>  很少有魔法多人ACT/FPS了啊。只知道星球大战。
<jiero> 还有七龙珠
<jiero> ballcat: SM 不是说不好意思么。。。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: init越简单越好啊，systemd 搞得太复杂了
<jiero> ballcat: 。。。好吧。
 * jiero 发现 任何系统都很复杂 - 一步一步走。。。
 * jiero 做不成数据库。
<roylez_> gfrog: 115能下么？
<jiero> lainme: 。为什么你挂 VPN 呢。
<lainme> jiero: 总要回家啊。
<jiero> 宅的可以～
<jiero> lainme:  12国记看完了。
<lainme> jiero: 真快
<jiero> lainme: 发现我很久很久以前看过第一集。真的。觉得角色太消极了。
<gfrog> roylez_: ha?
 * jiero 是个比较无法理解别人的乐观的笨蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: 啥玩意？
<roylez_> gfrog: 没事了
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席~
<ballcat> jiero: 十二脚气
<imtxc> gfrog: 谢了
 * imtxc 既然github非法了，那个上面的linux kernel 什么的是不是都非法了。
<kt> Has anyonye used ubuntu phone os?
<iRaspberrypi> ee
<CyrusYzGTt> EE
<iRaspberrypi> eexp: 你的树莓派是不是用无线网卡连接的
<black_angel> 最后还是给堂妹换回她的 xp 了，一个是声卡驱动不知道怎么回事，播放声音的时候总会一卡一卡的，另外一个是 wine QQ 打字时候也带卡
<black_angel> 不是原生态支持的就真是郁闷，fu*k 麻花疼。
<black_angel> fu*k 外围的硬件生产厂商。不提供 Linux 的硬件驱动程序。
<root__> hello
<iRaspberrypi> 蛋疼了吧？
<^k^> root__, 好.. . ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 19.13天
<root__> bot?
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<apple> thx
<iRaspberrypi> black_angel: 她用的是什么硬件平台？？
 * apple :)
<black_angel> iRaspberrypi, onda 主板集成的，应该是 Realtek
<iRaspberrypi> onda的太渣了
<iRaspberrypi> 用料做工都是渣渣的
<iRaspberrypi> 我现在就有一块onda的主板
<iRaspberrypi> 还不如我在淘宝买的一块技嘉2手板子好用
<apple> who
<apple> whois iRaspberrypi
<iRaspberrypi> ？？？
<eexp> 不是。
<eexp> 床前明月光，地上鞋两双。床上俩是谁，谢楠郭德纲。
<CyrusYzGTt> 第一次看到 EE這麼有幽默感
<black_angel> ee 真是神一般的存在呀
<eexp> 别人说的。
<eexp> 才看传奇3集，我也这样觉得了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 懂得，
<black_angel> ee 的存在将论坛照得无比光亮呀
<black_angel> 哪里都见 ee 身影，我算是服了
<black_angel> 是不是那个谁说的月发 5000 帖呀，我去
<eexp> a138312516
<eexp> 老郭 最近有点过了 收敛的啊
<iRaspberrypi> 、哦
<iRaspberrypi> 最好不要用无线的网卡
<iRaspberrypi> 无线网卡吃电很多
<iRaspberrypi> 这样，树莓派就会无故死机
<iRaspberrypi> 自动断电重启
<iRaspberrypi> 因为树莓派的USB供电不足
<iRaspberrypi> 那颗电容太小了
<black_angel> 另外除了 ee ，YaLee 也是神一般的存在呀
<iRaspberrypi> 1：“大爷，美国怎么走啊？”“那谁知道啊……问村长去！”
<iRaspberrypi> 啊？你不知道我？我艺术家啊！我都艺术家一个多礼拜了。
<black_angel> 啥电影
<bird_> 嘿
<bird_> 大家都能上git不
<bird_> github被墙了吗？
<hrzhu> 看起來是的
<bird_> 是因为墙票插件吗？
<jiero> roylez_ 你在 dooloo 上越来越伤感了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 你老了。。。
<iRaspberrypi> 你是archl么？？？、
<iRaspberrypi> 罗杰？
<iRaspberrypi> 饭团
<jiero> iRaspberrypi:  .是 archl。。。
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 恩什么呢。。。。照片拿来。
<iRaspberrypi> 神马照片？？？
 * archl 虽然是这里最笨的，也是最懒惰，最没文化的。果然还是在这里混。
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 个人照片
<iRaspberrypi> 要来干嘛呢？
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 知道你的样子。
<iRaspberrypi> 灯下
<iRaspberrypi> 等下
<imtxc> archl: 这里每个人的照片你都有么
<archl> imtxc:  不是的。
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 谢拉。
<imtxc> iRaspberrypi: 放出来啊。。
<twang> post url
<black_angel> github 好像又能正常访问了
<archl> roylez
<alvin_rxg> spoj, bitmap 算法求教……  http://code.bulix.org/vlp3hx-82870  <===  http://code.bulix.org/kz45zv-82871?raw
<iRaspberrypi> 发到哪呢
<alvin_rxg> cc ofan 博士生求教。。。
<archl> ofan 是博士？
<archl> 哦，这么多博士。
<alvin_rxg> 全是 TLE ...  http://www.spoj.com/status/BITMAP,alvin_rxg/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 公开的话 找个空间，Ubuntu One 之类或者图片分享站点
<twang> ompload
<pity> github 能在网页访问，但 git clone 等动作却不行，我已经把 github 的规则加入到 goagent pac 中并开了全局代理
 * adam8157 逼我啊
<maplebeats> pity, 改ip吧
 * twang 苦逼的github阿
 * maplebeats 蛋定了
<pity> maplebeats: 你指的 hosts 吗？
<maplebeats> pity, 恩
<maplebeats> pity, 207.97.227.239
<pity> 现在很多公司开发都依赖 github 上的代码，gfw 真敢干呀
<maplebeats> pity, 还有什么共产党做不出来的。。。
<pity> maplebeats: 我改过，当时没试能不能 clone
<archl> pity: 不就是公司吗。。。
<pity> archl: ……
<wiiw> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/find/
<^k^> wiiw ⇪ ti: string::find - C++ Reference
<pity> maplebeats: 果然可以了，但这不是长久之计呀
<pity> maplebeats: hosts 最容易被封了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃肿末了？
<maplebeats> pity,我已经转移了一部分到bitbucket.org了
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 呀。没看到呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 被这网逼的
<wiiw> gfw以为国内的类似 github 的网站已经可以匹敌 github 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 人肉翻墙
<pity> maplebeats: 你转移有啥用啊？问题是很多公开代码都在 github 上
 * adam8157 我才不转, 大不了7*24挂vpn
<adam8157> gfrog: 求靠谱机会
<wiiw> gfw屏蔽google的时候，以为百度可以匹敌 google 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前被facebook骚扰那个，说约好跟我聊聊，结果被我放鸽子了，估计损人品了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我擦 牛!!! 犇!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 求携带
<gfrog> adam8157: 放鸽子了。擦，没得机会了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 犇!!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。。
<wiiw> gfw 屏蔽 twitter 时，是为了保护国内的公司发展这项业务？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年今天怎么了
<archl> wiiw: 难道不是么。
<wiiw> gfw 屏蔽 youtube 时，难道也是为了保护国内的当时的视频网站？
<pity> archl: 是政治原因
<wiiw> 不让资本和人脉外流？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 没啥，今天晚上的太阳比较圆
<adam8157> maplebeats: momo
<archl> pity: 经济才重要
<archl> pi
<maplebeats> 其实我觉得现在gitcafe老总应该笑了
<pity> archl: 你太可爱了
<pity> maplebeats: gitcafe 的服务器在国外吧？好像最近转到国内了？
<wiiw> 国内有哪些git服务器？ 看来只能用国内的了
<maplebeats> 看吧。。。gitcafe呀
<pity> maplebeats: 没啥好笑的，在程序员眼里顶多就多了一个备用而已
<adam8157> maplebeats: 托总估计水准比这个高一点
<pity> wiiw: 如果只是想自己托管项目，放在 dropbox 上就行
<maplebeats> 也对
<archl> 自己建立自己的 git 都可以。。。
<archl> lol
<maplebeats> 放哪都一样
<wiiw> pity: 自己托管可以用 git --bare init
<pity> archl: 嗯，建 git server 都可以的
<pity> wiiw: 嗯
<archl> hamo: 哈毛还在加班？
<hamo> archl: 是啊...模范员工啊
<adam8157> hamo: 口不一
<wiiw> 无所谓了，睡觉了
 * archl 退
<pity> 我觉得 github 被墙的最大问题不是我们自己把代码托管在哪里，而是上面那些有用的代码
<hrzhu> 是的
<archl> pity: 全部镜像
<pity> 许多好的项目都放在 github 上了
<archl> pity: 镜像服务。
<pity> archl: 这倒可以
<twang> 对头
 * adam8157 afk
<metbsd> 还有人用这个烂系统啊
<maplebeats> metbsd, 哪个烂系统？
<metbsd> 油奔突
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * maplebeats ......
 * twang ...
<pity> #github 427 人 #flask 320 人，#ubuntu-cn 87 人
<hamo> adam8157 你这进来出去干什么呢？
<adam8157> hamo: 跳闸...
<hamo> adam8157: 跳闸？你摸电门啦？
<hamo> adam8157: 又啥想不开的啊
<adam8157> hamo: 穷的
<bluezd> adam8157: 你不是还有 hamo 呢吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你的
<maplebeats> gaoji
<bluezd> hamo: 你到底是谁的？
 * hamo ..
 * hamo 肉疼
<iRaspberrypi> archl走了么？
<iRaspberrypi> 我的图片还没能上传啊
<iRaspberrypi> 同步速度太慢了
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙，你肥来啦
<iRaspberrypi> 哈莫
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，乃更肥了呢。
<iRaspberrypi> 你们两个是绝配
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<iRaspberrypi> 一个是G蛙
<iRaspberrypi> 一个是蛤蟆
<gfrog> iRaspberrypi: 乱说，黑毛儿是蛋蛋的
 * bluezd 围观
<hamo> gfrog: 壕蛋摸电门了
<hamo> bluezd: 不撸胸
<gfrog> hamo: 为毛儿？
<bluezd> gfrog: 为黑毛儿 ~~
<hamo> gfrog: 你自己往前看log啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 搜黛丝奈
 * hamo 肉疼
<maplebeats> 于建嵘老师对中国的户籍制度不满，向英国政府表达了强烈抗议---------这是啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿，今年度娘团好强大呀。
<iRaspberrypi> 网络连接状态指示器变成4个了
<hamo> gfrog: 啥？
<hamo> gfrog: 年会是吧？
<iRaspberrypi> 呢
<iRaspberrypi> 说的是度娘
<gfrog> hamo: .
<iRaspberrypi> baidu快要成模特经纪公司了吧
<hamo> gfrog: 貌似还有一个是我们部门的...还有一个以前就坐我身后不远...真心不好看啊
 * adam8157 linkedin怎么改的让它给我推荐北美职位?
<gfrog> hamo: 那肿么在台上看着还成？ 度娘大变身？
<iRaspberrypi> 蛤蟆，葡萄酸啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 选到美国区去
<gfrog> adam8157: 我那几个估计是简历里有关键字被搜到了
<hamo> adam8157: 你要投奔米国啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 多写简历是王道，做好SEO
<iRaspberrypi> 老美种口味
<adam8157> gfrog: 我那上头写的很简单的
<gfrog> adam8157: 另外多follow你想follow的公司
<hamo> adam8157: 你要写上你喜欢gaoji..那就有很多老美老印找你了
<iRaspberrypi> ///
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<maplebeats> LOL
<iRaspberrypi> 别T我哦
 * hamo 何苦
<iRaspberrypi> 屁股疼了吧？
<bluezd> adam8157: 其实 hamo 说的确实是个路子啊
<iRaspberrypi> 快找叶老大要帽子去
 * hamo nod
<adam8157> bluezd: 看来你动心了
<hamo> adam8157: 米国有啥好
<hamo> adam8157: 去了降低免疫力的
<iRaspberrypi> bluezd:
<iRaspberrypi> EN
 * bluezd 不要节操了
<iRaspberrypi> 百毒不侵
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃准备去写了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，也不失为一个办法。
<bluezd> gfrog: 写个毛啊，我就说说
<gfrog> bluezd: 说说不顶用的。不能光用嘴
<bluezd> gfrog: 要是真好用，我就写
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 哈？
<hamo> bluezd: 你先写一个吧
 * bluezd 为了好工作我可以放弃我的信仰
<hamo> bluezd: 来找度娘吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 还要放弃取向。
 * bluezd 哪都行
<gfrog> hamo: 其实度娘应该选一些度大爷
<hamo> gfrog: 可以不用放弃取向
<gfrog> hamo: 增加一个取向？
<hamo> gfrog: 度大爷？
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘 -> 度爷
 * hamo 双性恋好啊...两边都不吃亏
 * adam8157 截图
<bluezd> hamo: 百度妹子多，质量高，是吗？
 * bluezd done
<hamo> bluezd: 嗯，毕竟是总部，有很多文职的职位
<bluezd> hamo: 单身 available 的也多吧
<hamo> bluezd: 那必须的
 * hamo 我原来工位旁边有个信基督的大胸妹纸，垂涎好久了
<gfrog> hamo: 原来乃好这口儿。
<bluezd> hamo: 结果被哪个小伙搞定了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪乃练俯卧撑。
<hrzhu> 基督教允許婚前性行爲的
<adam8157> gfrog: 滚...
<gfrog> adam8157: 喳。
<hrzhu> 嗎
 * gfrog nick gfrog_away
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不会在公司吧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: .
<hamo> gfrog_away: 这么模范啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 卧槽
<hamo> bluezd: 貌似还单着呢
<gfrog_away> hamo: adam8157 压力啊。
<adam8157> hamo: 我去给她讲讲基督教的黑历史
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似是天主教的
 * hamo 人也漂亮...
<adam8157> hamo: 那就更多了
<bluezd> hamo: 我说的是你，之后你是看上某个小伙了吧，所以把那个妹子抛弃了
 * adam8157 真相出现
<maplebeats> gaoji
<bluezd> adam8157: RH 的 HR not available 吧
 * hamo 能不gaoji不？
<adam8157> bluezd: HR? winnie?
<bluezd> hamo: ^^^^^
<hamo> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: NO !!!!!!!! 另一个
<hamo> adam8157: 你打听的真清楚...
<hamo> bluezd: changwei?
<adam8157> bluezd: 另外那个去了就生病的那个?
<bluezd> hamo: 还是你知道啊
 * hamo changwei英文名叫？vivian?
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> hamo: .
<bluezd> adam8157: 好懵的名字
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> bluezd: changwei不错啊
<hamo> bluezd: 你可以考虑啊
<bluezd> hamo: 她不是有男朋友吗
<adam8157> bluezd: 我推荐你的那个 人有男朋友了, 让你不抓紧
<hamo> adam8157: 哪个？
 * adam8157 妈的, 我的ssh不稳定了
<bluezd> adam8157: 是谁！！！！！！！！
<hamo> bluezd: 这个，抢啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 那个黑框眼镜, 我说的那个
<bluezd> adam8157: 我问她的男朋友是谁？是谁！！！！！！
 * hamo 求照片...
<gfrog_away> hamo: 话说当年帽帽还有个甜姐儿去度娘当码农了呢。
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 那我不认识, 我只是见过
<bluezd> hamo: 那男的照片？
<hamo> gfrog_away: 为啥叫甜姐？
<bluezd> adam8157: 是咱公司吗？
<hamo> bluezd: 那妹纸...
<adam8157> bluezd: 不是
<gfrog_away> hamo: 因为长的甜，是女的。
<adam8157> hamo: 说话嗲呗
<bluezd> adam8157: 哎 ......
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog_away 叫啥？百度去了哪个部门？
<gfrog_away> hamo: 长的甜的爷们就是甜爷儿了
 * hamo 我就喜欢萌妹纸
<gfrog_away> hamo: 不知道哪个部门。
<iRaspberrypi> 蛤蟆
<hamo> gfrog_away: 叫啥？我去内网查查
<adam8157> hamo: 内网...
<gfrog_away> hamo: 长得又细又高又甜的爷儿叫甘蔗。
<hamo> 。。。
<iRaspberrypi> 柑橘
 * gfrog_away 尼玛，相声看多了，撤退。
<adam8157> hamo: 联通也能打开 http://bbs.pku.edu.cn/
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ 北大未名BBS
<bluezd> adam8157: 再推荐个
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...看来是确实开放了
<hamo> bluezd: 你最近不蛋定啊
<adam8157> bluezd: nnnd, 我几次跟你说这个那个available你都不下手
<bluezd> hamo: 恩，不淡定啊
<hamo> bluezd: 大象都说了，去学校自习室找啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋下手啊，没机会啊，我成天到公司就坐那一天，跟男的都没说过几句话，更别说女的了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你保证追我就再告诉你一个
<hamo> adam8157: 告我一个吧
<adam8157> hamo: 你保证追么?
<hamo> adam8157: 那必须的
 * bluezd I promise
<hamo> 。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: hamo
<adam8157> hamo: bluezd
<adam8157> LOL
<hamo> adam8157: 我说妹纸
 * bluezd ......
<bluezd> adam8157: 这招用的太狠了
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<hamo> bluezd: 果断约出来看电影啊
 * bluezd 
<bluezd> hamo: 电话咋搞啊？
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<hamo> bluezd: 闲聊呗
<bluezd> hamo: 关键不认识啊，咋有机会闲聊啊
<hamo> bluezd: 打水啊
<bluezd> hamo: 感觉一个 team 就是一个公司
<hamo> bluezd: 这个...
<adam8157> bluezd: oracle里有电话
 * adam8157 afk
 * bluezd 果然是老手 adam8157 
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕不是白当的
<hamo> adam8157: RH所有的妹纸他都了如指掌的
<bluezd> hamo: 错，还有男银
<hamo> bluezd: 还是你这个RH的男银了解蛋蛋壕
<bluezd> hamo: ......
 * hamo 截屏
 * bluezd 为毛截屏？
 * bluezd hss 的妹子好多
<hamo> bluezd: 阻碍你找hss的汉子了是么？
<bluezd> hamo: ... 死鬼
<bluezd> hamo: adam8157 有个同学好想就是 hss 的
<hamo> adam8157: 不能杀熟啊
<hamo> bluezd: ^^^
<iRaspberrypi> http://blog.renren.com/share/305947776/15161676639
<^k^> iRaspberrypi 啥, ⇪ 忍不住了上来咆哮下。我是一名硕士生，不是一名采购员。 – 【人人分享-人人网】
<adam8157> iRaspberrypi: 笑死了
<iRaspberrypi> 肚子疼别找我负责哈
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<gfrog_away> <@adam8157> bluezd: 你保证追我就再告诉你一个 <<--- 矮油，蛋蛋要不撸追他？
<iRaspberrypi> Fedora安装哪个版本比较好
<iRaspberrypi> 准备下载一个回来折腾
<\rs> adam8157: 還是沒懂linkedin，添加connection有時還要敲郵箱？
<adam8157> \rs: 那相当于添加你已有的联系人
<\rs> adam8157: 每次出門都得消耗兩個口罩……
<adam8157> \rs: 两个? 你好夸张
<\rs> 沒見過帝都大場面，早晚肯定要換，不戴呼吸不順暢
<\rs> adam8157: 配置git code review ci xxx 的是不是用 gitlabhq gerrit
<adam8157> \rs: 这是啥?
<adam8157> \rs: 我就用原味git, 配合patchwork
<\rs> adam8157: 你們不用這些嗎？
<\rs> adam8157: patchword 是什麼
<adam8157> \rs: 不用啊, 没见过
<adam8157> \rs: 例如https://patchwork.kernel.org/project/LKML/list/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Mailing List - Patchwork
<adam8157> \rs: 把mailing list转成一堆patch和commit
<\rs> adam8157: code review 呢？
<adam8157> \rs: rh和canonical都是原味儿git
<adam8157> \rs: patchwork可以点开看, git show也可以, mutt hook个脚本也可以...
<\rs> adam8157: 什麼叫mutt hook腳本？是什麼用法？
<black_angel> gnome-do 挺好用的
<adam8157> \rs: review时是git diff, 我用vimdiff打开看
<adam8157> \rs: 这都是内部的
<adam8157> \rs: 分析commit信息, 带出bug链接和upstream的commit, 之类
<black_angel> 觉得这玩意还真够智能的说
<\rs> adam8157: 用 mutt patchwork 把郵件列表當高端git server用？
<adam8157> \rs: 不是git ui的东西, 没有在用这种东西
<adam8157> \rs: kernel的方式一直只有原味+patchwork
<adam8157> \rs: kernel的方式一直只有原味+patchwork+邮件列表
<\rs> adam8157: 好geek！你們知道其他用code review工具的人是怎麼搞的嗎？
<adam8157> \rs: 难道不是git difftool么...
<adam8157> \rs: 应该也有用gui的
<\rs> adam8157: 發現我幾乎不懂git
<adam8157> \rs: 装
<adam8157> \rs: difftool 用vimdiff打开   就很清楚了
<aly> awesome 打开窗口时老一闪一闪的，是怎么回事
<gfrog> \rs: 我见过用gerrit的。一般，没见比patchwork好到哪
<\rs> gfrog: gerrit review一個commit好麻煩啊
<gfrog> \rs: 所以说还不如mail list。
<gfrog> \rs: 最方便的还是github的pullrequest
<gfrog> \rs: review功能相当赞
<\rs> gfrog: gitlabhq　配置不出來，想放棄了，看來我還是弄 mailman 好了
<gfrog> \rs: 开放的代码的话，还是github吧。私有代码patchwork+maillist是标准方案，不折腾。
<gfrog> \rs: 想倒腾的话可以gerrit，这个huntxu应该经常用，vdsm就一直用这东西review。
<gfrog> \rs: http://gerrit.ovirt.org/#/q/status:open,n,z
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: Gerrit Code Review
<iRaspberrypi> 口罩行情大好
<\rs> gfrog: 明白，多謝指點。我今天看 patchwork 和 mailman 去了
<iRaspberrypi> 比X罩还有钱途
<imyang> hello
<^k^> imyang, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 18.96天
<imyang> 我用手机上的，嘿嘿，
<iRaspberrypi> 是不是在被窝里面
<imyang> 嗯，准备睡觉了，
<iRaspberrypi> 别睡了
<iRaspberrypi> 继续聊天
<iRaspberrypi> 哈
<iRaspberrypi> 清月早
<imyang> 睡觉才是大事，
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<iRaspberrypi> Red Hat的首席软件工程师来啦
<iRaspberrypi> http://fedoraproject.org/static/images/using/interviews/chris.jpg
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cleamoon> 問個詭异的，為什麽我一打開youtube或是vimeo之類的視頻網站firefox就會彈出一個框，裏面就只有一個當前頁面的地址，而且是把符號全都轉換成%24之類的東西的框。點確定關閉框之後又會彈出第二個幾乎一模一樣的，就是有個選項可以選以後不再顯示，可是就算選了下次還會顯示.....
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * mosesofmason 慢慢的踢了踢^k^的屁屁
<ofan> http://news.qq.com/a/20130121/000048.htm
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ 49岁男子无钱买年货对生活失信心 杀害83岁老母_新闻_腾讯网
<^k^>  05:19
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ibodi> ofan 现在几点了？还没睡觉?
<ofan> ibodi: 你蛋疼？
<ofan> 晚上7点睡个毛
<ibodi> o
<fivesheep> yo
<ibodi> 昨天一升级，ubuntu 我的显示器屏幕少了1/5
<ibodi> 已经制作好了 mint liveUSB 决定换了。不过 mint 看上去很像 ubuntu 就算我还是没有离开U
<ibodi> 忠实的U FANS
<piggybox>  mint本来就是基于ubuntu的（虽然还有个版本基于debian)
<ibodi> mint mate 还是 mint xfce ? 基本上有什么大的区别吗？
<ibodi> 我下的是 mate
<ibodi> mint 14 看上去好像 ubuntu 10.04
<ibodi> 写一个 ubuntu 需要多长时间，主程序多少行？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-22
<alyvin05> 早上好！
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: win有没有split?
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 有gnu split
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 需要cygwin或MinGW?
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: native
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: GnuWin32 Packages
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: sf访问不了。。。
<alyvin05> 大家有人在ubuntu上用empathy 登录MSN么 ？
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 不行，还是用winrar吧
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: ...
<MeaCulpa> 不会吧
<MeaCulpa> sf都被wall?
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 至少也7zip啊，winrar是收费软件...
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 我这访问不了sf
<MeaCulpa> 那估计7z也不行
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 额，因为用的是盗版xp...深度的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 有破解，管他的。lol
<MeaCulpa> 访问不了SF的Windows没法用
<iGoogle> 你操心
<iGoogle> alyvin05: 不能登录？
<jusss_> 百度的sf缓存还是2004年的，哇咔咔
<alyvin05> 是啊
<alyvin05> 我这边 老师提示网络错误
<alyvin05> 不知道是我的配置出错了还是？家里的电脑登录速度非常快的
<MeaCulpa> SF早解禁了我记得
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 你哭b
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 从百度的2004年的缓存网页里下载了unxutils.zip
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 才3MB,咋这么点
<MeaCulpa> unixutils早就不维护了
<iGoogle> alyvin05: 只记得xmpp有登录问题，要修改服务器，msn重来不记得有问题，只是现在不用msn。
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 你其实自己去gnu下binary也可估计
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 里面有split没？那个unxutils
<alyvin05> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> jusss_: n年前，记得有split.exe
<onlylove> http://life.21cn.com/news/a/2013/0120/16/20242690_all.shtml
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 中国神器爆米花机走红[图] - 生活快报 - 21CN.COM
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 不知道
<jusss_> iGoogle: win下的split.exe?
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 下次我在我网站host整个gnuwin32
<iGoogle> jusss_: 当然。exe啊
<iGoogle> 去各种下载网站找
<jusss_> iGoogle: 嗯，找到了
<jusss_> iGoogle: unxutils里面有split
<iGoogle> 以后不准问win下的问题。nnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 去
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 随便问
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 咋了。lol
<MeaCulpa> jusss_: 建议你弄个tar解决根本问题~~
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Windows问题不是挺好么~
<iGoogle> jusss_: 以后只准学酷胖，使用cgywin
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 别抹黑我
<iGoogle> 去，去#windows
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我是Cygwin黑
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 你丫不许抹黑
<iGoogle> 你说不定本来就黑。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Cygwin我只是为了rsync保留的
<MeaCulpa> windows native不能fork(), 所以我弄了cygwin
<MeaCulpa> cygwin一塌糊涂
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。破rsync
<iGoogle> 不安全的。一不小心，冲掉系统。
<MeaCulpa> rsync好啊，可以用对端资源
<iGoogle> 路径少打一个/试试
<iGoogle> 太危险了
<MeaCulpa> 没觉得
<MeaCulpa> rm也危险
<MeaCulpa> dd也危险
<MeaCulpa> 我把自家硬盘dd掉过~~
<iGoogle> 哪目标明确多了。会处理好尾巴上的/
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> 那是你傻~
<iGoogle> 你不更傻。硬盘的没了。
<MeaCulpa> 很久以前了~
<iGoogle> 以前很傻。
<iGoogle> :D
<iGoogle> 我是rsync冲掉过一个git目录，幸好可以pull
<iGoogle> 可以co
<MeaCulpa> 万能的git还需要rsync...
<iGoogle> 多网盘
<iGoogle> 谁叫git不支持link
<MeaCulpa> git也有不支持的东西啊...
<iGoogle> linus哪胖子，懒，说要kiss，其实是搞不定link的嵌套
<MeaCulpa> jusss_:http://ucarenya.com/pkg/gnuwin32/
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Index of /pkg/gnuwin32
<jusss_> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> hostmonster号称流量和容量都不限，我干脆就全部rsync上去...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这也信
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 管他信不信，我就使劲填，爆了我就喷
<ibodi> ofan: 还没睡啊
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 老外不吃这套
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 直接给你删了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: HM是BH淘汰的机器搞的估计
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 删了继续填
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 直接拉黑名单
<MeaCulpa> ofan: hoster千千万，拉黑我就搬家
<MeaCulpa> ofan: db-less 随便搞
<MeaCulpa> 我又不是wordpress那种挫货
<ibodi> 米卡尔帕
<ibodi> ofan: 最近什么好看电影电视？好久没看了
<onlylove> 我大概四年没看过电影了，长途车上的不算
<iGoogle> ofan: 支持教育酷胖。
<iGoogle> 浪费别人的资源
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 感觉你的口气，就像那些出国旅游的导游，整天渲染国外到处是针对中国游客的假警察，小偷，强盗
<ibodi> 恩。估计这几年也么有什么电影好看。
<ofan> ibodi: do i know you?
<ibodi> i do not even know who i m
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我没说错，我就遇到过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我从没遇到过
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 也许除了信用卡我没一方面像国人
<legacy> 注册了的账号，如何修改昵称？
<iGoogle> 围观
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一眼就看出来了
<ibodi> iGoogle: hao
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 难道你长得像老外？
<ibodi> ofan: 你在米国难道你不是老外？
<iGoogle> ofan: 问 roylez
<iGoogle> 没见过 MeaCulpa的pp
<Stifler> .
<jusss> MeaCulpa: unxtils.zip里那个sh.exe打开后运行ls提示command not found,
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 勿问我，我不用
<ofan> ibodi: 你在中国你就是土共？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 劝你gnuwin32
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 可是我在"我的电脑"那添加环境变量了呀，奇怪
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是，东南亚之类，国籍又看不出
<MeaCulpa> dir
<archl> 默认的东西根本不是优点。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你又在研究什么妖蛾子
<jusss> onlylove: 在win下用split
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是怕环境变量有问题，直接拷贝到system32底下执行
<onlylove> jusss: 记得操作的文件用绝对路径，不然搞不好不认
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，我还是不用环境变量了，直接cd到那个目录行了
<jusss> onlylove: win有个好处就是可以在当前目录找，不用设置环境变量
<MeaCulpa> 不能访问SF的娃娃...可怜
<MeaCulpa> 我的dropbox, 随身u盘里永远保留这些必须的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 你敢把这叫好处，我要是给你放个恶意程序在当前目录，你就爽得要死要死的
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我不是给你下了coreutils了
<onlylove> jusss: win的第一顺序是当前目录
<onlylove> jusss: 就是说，如果我把format改名叫 dir，然后你dir c就爽了
<archl> 想象计算机自主研发人类的时代吧。
<jusss> onlylove: ..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神，乃的触摸屏搞定了？
<onlylove> jusss: 还觉得这是好处不
<iGoogle> 噶嘛。。搞定了，只是不会拆机安装进去。
<iGoogle> 你会拆机？
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，
<gfrog> iGoogle: 不会. 你要装啥机器啊？还要拆
<iGoogle> 本本嘛
<iGoogle> 关机，拆机。nnnnd 要死要活，就一把。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 给本本装触摸屏？ 乃真敢想。
<archl> 。。。
<archl> gfrog: 有的笔记本就能换触摸屏，还有专门的触摸屏模块～
<archl> gfrog: 这个频道只有神有资金搞这个还乐此不疲
<archl> cherrot: 兔子孤独吗？
<cherrot> archl: 相当的
<imadper> cherrot: .
<cherrot> imadper: :)
<onlylove> 拆屏不是什么难事，主要是怎么把那东西塞主板上
<archl> cherrot: 羡慕你。
<cherrot> archl: 有什么好羡慕的  一无所有了
<archl> cherrot: 看自己总觉得自己一无所有。。。
<archl> cherrot:  仍在重度消沉？
<cherrot> archl: 恩
<cherrot> archl: 这种伤太重了
<pity> 制作 U 盘启动盘用 dd 命令怎么写？
<cherrot> pity: google 啊
<pity> cherrot: googling
<Stifler> man
<archl> pity:  U 盘启动盘，那个dd 制作出来的太简单。
<iGoogle> nnnd 划痕太多，想退货
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<pity> archl: 何谓简单？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 我怀疑乃那个本子可能没空间塞一个触摸屏进去。。。
<archl> pity: 反正我没学会预留空间。
<pity> archl: 哦
<iGoogle> 通常有吧
<pity> archl: 没预留空间是不方便
<archl> cherrot: 好兔子好兔子。如果太寂寞了，找 Eleanor 给你介绍女朋友。
 * archl 躲避感情。
 * archl 把自己的情绪都可以忘记。
<Stifler> taobao.com/search?key=越南新娘
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Stifler> hah
<cherrot> archl: 好啊 求介绍 :)
<pity> mac 怎么开机从 U 般启动？
<pity> 问题搞复杂了
<cherrot> pity: mac的主板是用bios吗？
<jusss> cherrot: 受伤时啥意思
<pity> cherrot: 没碰过
<pity> cherrot: 这台机器拿到后还没出过问题，所以就没动那 些
<cherrot> jusss: 感情
<jusss> cherrot: 和gf game over了？
<ofan> pity: 要做成uefi 的引导
<cherrot> jusss: en
<jusss> cherrot: ...
<pity> ofan: 我靠，真的搞复杂了
<jusss> cherrot: 左右手永远是你的好gf
<ofan> pity: 而且要用gpt分区表
<pity> ofan: 我只想试试刚做的 U 般启动盘能不能启动而已
<cherrot> jusss: ...
<pity> ofan: 看来用我的机器测试不大好
<archl> jus
<ofan> 有工具，不过忘名字了
<ofan> pity: arch的镜像应该可以直接在mac上引导
<imadper> pity: 你的mac能引导启动了, 很可能别人的电脑就不能启动了. 换一台测试吧.
<pity> imadper: 所以说嘛
<piggybox> pity: 启动的时候按option，选u盘就可以了
<imadper> pity: 恩.
<ofan> imadper: 这是标准的
<pity> ofan: 我要装个 ubuntu 的 server
<imadper> ofan: uefi
<ofan> 老机器不支持efi
<pity> piggybox: 我试试按 opt 的方法吧，不行再说
<jusss> 玩dnf去，祝我报神器吧
<ofan> 但是可以兼容mbr
 * pity 先退一下，谢谢各位！
<jusss> iGoogle: 你的本本触摸屏装好了送我一台
<imadper> ofan: 可以兼容吗?
<ofan> imadper: 可以
<ofan> gpt也兼容mbr
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那还好.
<imadper> ofan: gaoji ofan
<ofan> 把efi
<ofan> 把efi分区里放/boot
<ofan> imadper: 装一次arch这些都会了
<imadper> ofan: 最近给别人装了两次, 还是不会.
<imadper> ofan: 上个月.
<ofan> imadper: 那你怎么装的
<imadper> ofan: 我就没遇到需要考虑efi的东西.
<ofan> 直接bios安装不用考虑这些
<ofan> imadper: 现在都转efi 了
<ofan> mbr，bios都过时了
<imadper> ofan: 我电脑不是呀...
<yunfan> jusss: 非常对 左右手
<ofan> imadper: 那是太破
<ofan> imadper: 前年的机器估计就都可以了
<imadper> ofan: .. 这里用bios的多.
<ofan> 10年貌似就可以
<archl> efi是什么
<archl> 没听说过
<ofan> imadper: 以后肯定要换
<atheism> adam8157: 现在ubuntu怎么改分辨率？ /etc/X11/xorg.conf 没有了
<pity> ofan: imadper piggybox archl 开机按住 option 可以进 refit，好像 2012Mid 的 Air 自带了
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1455771-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 猎豹直接包车送您回家过年，无需任何费用 由金山为您支付_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 金山这打算干什么
<archl> 没碰过 mac air
<ofan> pity: 早就支持了
<archl> onlylove: 有钱能使磨推鬼。
<pity> ofan: 这么说随便装什么双系统很方便啦？
<adam8157> atheism: 用图形改啊, 这个我怎么知道啊
<ofan> pity: 装没问题，不过要操作好
<pity> ofan: 呃
<atheism> adam8157: ... google看了一下，要xrandr和cvt
<adam8157> atheism: 不懂
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1455876-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 天梭K1我国第一台32路主机系统即将上市_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 32路浪潮……
<imadper> atheism: xrandr不支持nvidia的私有驱动.
<atheism> adam8157: 同不懂。。。
<onlylove> 不知道这东西和18M的小型机比咋样
<imadper> atheism: xrandr --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --pos 1920x208 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> atheism: 这个是我的xrandr命令 输出了两个显示器 .
<archl> imadper:  高级
<palomino|working> 可以自己写一个xorg.conf阿 , atheism
<imadper> hamo: gaoji你妹, 自己生成的.
<imadper> archl: 自己生成的.
<hamo> adam8157: 那个缴费易终端可以用信用卡冲公交卡啊
<onlylove> imadper: 这个可以自己生成？
<adam8157> hamo: 我闲的, 一年花不了20块钱
<imadper> onlylove: .
<hamo> adam8157: 不是，公交卡可以退款啊
<archl> imadper: 怎么生成的？
<hamo> adam8157: 套现之路啊
<imadper> archl: arandr这个软件.
<adam8157> hamo: 我没这么无聊...
<imadper> archl: 专门给我这种计算机白痴用的.
<hamo> adam8157: 还有积分套现啊
<archl> imadper: 。。。这个软件。。。干嘛不直接执行啊。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我没这么无聊...
<imadper> archl: 用这个软件生成, 以后就直接执行就行了.
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆 请教个问题
<hamo> imtxc: ?
<hamo> imtxc: 蛤蟆你妹妹
<imtxc> http://www.kugou.com/topic/download.php 这种php页面 是个什么原理
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 用过kmemleak吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 知道 没用过
<atheism> imadper: palomino|working ，搞定 thanks
<imtxc> 为嘛我 wget之后，下载到的是exe的文件 而不是pho文件
<imtxc> hamo: 蛤蟆不是我妹妹……
 * palomino|working momo atheism 
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 好吧. 我去问问gaoji蛤蟆.
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<yunfan> imtxc: header magic
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> imtxc: 重定向了吧.
<imtxc> yunfan: 什么意思，那我怎么下载到这个php文件呢？
<hamo> imadper: http_redirect
<imadper> hamo: 别跟我说呀...
<imtxc> hamo: 明白了
<imadper> hamo: 我问你用过kmemleak没有.
<hamo> imtxc: php你是不可能下载到的，除非你黑了服务器
<hamo> imadper: 没，何gaoji物？
<imadper> hamo: 用来看你身上有多少肥肉用的.
<hamo> imadper: 那不用这工具也容易看啊...必须没有啊
<imadper> adam8157: ^^ hamo 说的是真的假的?
<archl> ham
<yunfan> imadper: 毛 我访问也是exe啊 无非是 推送了一个 header : Content-type:
<archl> hamo: 其实，我下载到过 ubuntu-cn的php，出错了。
<hamo> archl: 对，但那个不是真正的php
<imadper> yunfan: 你多打一个字母再tab....
<hamo> archl: 只是带了个php的名字而易
<imtxc> hamo: 我错了， 原来你是gaoji蛤蟆
<yunfan> imadper: 你改下名字更好
<imadper> yunfan: 我这个是注册了的nick
<imtxc> yunfan: 刚才用wireshark看到了
<archl> imadper:  i mad person.
<yunfan> imtxc: 那不就是了 只是个magic
<imadper> yunfan: 有些房间只能用注册了的nick访问.
<imadper> yunfan: 比如那个#python
<yunfan> imadper: 这个不是
<imadper> yunfan: 我还得开俩irc-client?
<imtxc> yunfan: 恩，只是curl默认好像下载不到header
<yunfan> imadper: python你不用去频道里
<imadper> yunfan: 为啥?
<yunfan> imtxc: curl -I
<adam8157> imadper: 我咋知道...
<yunfan> imadper: python无难题
<imadper> adam8157: 只有你知道吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 我又没见过hamo...
<adam8157> imadper: 你没见过活的?
<imtxc> yunfan: 这你都知道……
<imadper> adam8157: 特指最二的那只... cc hamo
<imadper> yunfan: 我想问的问题就是, 为啥python的makefile, 没有make uninstall...
<yunfan> imadper: 我没听说makefile一定要有uninstall的
<imadper> yunfan: 那你怎么卸载?
<hamo> imadper: 因为python都是用setup.py安装卸载的
<yunfan> imtxc: 搞web的哪个不经常用curl
<hamo> imadper: 你去看看setup.py
<imadper> hamo: 好吧, 我去看看.
<yunfan> imadper: 直接拿掉那个python不就行了
<imtxc> yunfan: 也对，你搞果核的
<imadper> yunfan: ...
<imadper> hamo: #python的人说, 只能手工删除...
<MeaCulpa> google python pip
<hamo> imadper: 如果是用setup.py安装的
<ofan> imadper: 谁让你编译安装的
<piggybox> 为什么不用pip装
<hamo> imadper: 应该可以删
<hamo> imadper: 我搞过
<ofan> imadper: py包里的makefile是用来开发调试的
<imadper> hamo: 安装py, 能用py脚本安装????
<MeaCulpa> setup.py可以用来删
<ofan> 一般会部署个dev版，也不会打包成egg
<MeaCulpa> makefile也可以
<hamo> imadper: 听gaoji库胖的
<yunfan> imadper: pypy可以 lol
<MeaCulpa> 任何以时间戳为主线的带关联的文件都可以用makefile来部署
 * imadper 你们得有py, 才能执行setup.py呀...
<imtxc> imadper: 你没py？
<hamo> imadper: 你是安装python而不是安装python包啊？
 * MeaCulpa GitHub可以push嘛~~
<imadper> hamo: .
<imadper> imtxc: 弄坏了.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 让他轻点
<imadper> imtxc: ... cherrot
<cherrot> imadper: hi
 * MeaCulpa 把自己函数全部改成function NAME {}, 让同事的bash党去死
 * MeaCulpa echo全部改成print, 让bash党去死
<MeaCulpa> 丫烦死了往AIX里装那么多垃圾
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: bash也能用啊
<hamo> adam8157: 专心开你的会
<hamo> adam8157: 灌什么水
<adam8157> hamo: 在等
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bash默认都POSIX分隔，shell func之实了
<imadper> adam8157: 不行吧...
 * imtxc bash print ok
<imadper> imtxc: 不行的.
<adam8157> 哦 我以为printf
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...貌似可以了....bash为啥不能autoload?
<imadper> imtxc: printf就可以
<MeaCulpa> printf可以
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: bash有autoload么？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 应该有吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这些bash都支持
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我这里都报错
<MeaCulpa> :)
 * MeaCulpa 吃饭
<imtxc> 这才几个点
<imtxc> ^k^: 对了，快过年了没
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/JjH4DCH.png
<imadper> ^k^: .
<^k^> imtxc, 是什么在新年接近没有。 ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 18.53天
<imtxc> ofan: 下到最后没种子了？
<ofan> imtxc: 有
<imtxc> 都0了
<imtxc> imadper: 那天你给我那个，之下载下来了一半不到
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> imadper: 全停到99.9了
<imadper> imtxc: 但是很漂亮, 不是吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 99.9可以看的.
<imtxc> imadper: 我下载的一半里面，只有一个我认为好看的
<imadper> imtxc: 是安城安娜吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 而且那几个，全是一个流程、一个模式
<ofan> 有些做种的没素质
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> imtxc: 看安城安娜的没?
<imtxc> imadper: 貌似都是在一个地方的，好无聊。
<imtxc> imadper: 编号多少
<imadper> imtxc: 你以后也是这样...
<imadper> imtxc: 忘了
<imadper> imtxc: 谁tm记编号....
<imtxc> imadper: 我只记得编号
<imtxc> imadper: 谁tm记名字
<imadper> imtxc: 弱爆.
<imadper> imtxc: https://www.google.com/search?q=%E5%AE%89%E5%9F%8E%E5%AE%89%E5%A8%9C&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb
<imtxc> imadper: 不过说实话，那些看一个可以代表全部了。
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: 安城安娜 - Google 搜索
<imadper> imtxc: 你弱爆.
<YuKunYi> 干啥的。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 这个不好看
<imadper> imtxc: ...................................................
<imtxc> YuKunYi: 艺术家
<imadper> imtxc: 安城安娜还不好看...
<imadper> YuKunYi: 教师.
<imtxc> imadper: 我再也不相信种子介绍页面里面的海报图片了。
<imtxc> imadper: PS严重过度
<cherrot> imadper: 安城安娜？
<imtxc> cherrot: 听说你弄坏了 imadper 的py？
<imtxc> roylez: 拜主席 adam8157 拜当当 拜各种 i开头的nick imadper iGoogle Iansun if_else  iIlL10Oo  inimino  inimino  iRaspberrypi  iyzsong
<gfrog> adam8157: 三月底到海口的机票才560块。。 真便宜啊。
 * imtxc 好多i啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 从帝都？
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 imadper的py
<imtxc> gfrog: 他们降价机票骗你们过去，然后再宰
<imtxc> 专车接送买切糕有人敢去不
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 话说，你什么时候走
<imtxc> imadper: 过年了我去你家串门吧
<imtxc> imadper: 告诉你爸妈，磕一个头1K的红包哦～～
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: keyi .
<imadper> imtxc: 可以.
<imadper> imtxc: 我们家, 磕头之后, 每逢三针, 给1k
<imadper> imtxc: 你自己掂量.
<imtxc> imadper: 你家门口通地铁了？
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 卖耳机的论坛你有帐号不
<imtxc> imadper: 我新手注册进去没人信
<imtxc> imadper: 现在看见那俩东西我就心烦
<imadper> imtxc: 有.
<imtxc> imadper: 帮我发个贴……
<imadper> imtxc: 帐号给你?
<imtxc> imadper: 大家谈？
<imadper> imtxc: 你要自己上图才行呀.
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 擦，还要图啊，999新要什么图
<imadper> imtxc: 无图无真相.
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> imadper: 哦，那我晚上回去上图再说
<imadper> imtxc: 年底骗子多, 大家会不信你的.
<imtxc> imadper: 我先回去把灰擦擦…… 北京灰好多
<imtxc> imadper: 我是你们北京人说的「朴实的农民工大哥」，还会骗人不成？
<archl> ofan:  100 GB 那是什么啊。比我的硬盘还大！
<ofan> archl: 毛片
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我不是北京人.
<imadper> imtxc: 你才是北京人呢, 你们全家都是北京人!
<archl> imadper: 北京人？
<imadper> archl: 我不是北京的.
<imtxc> imadper: 看户口本
<archl> imadper: 这是很屈辱的你知道吗？
<imadper> archl: 我知道.
<imtxc> archl: 屈辱？
<imadper> imtxc: 祖籍: 河北.
<archl> imtxc: 我曾经在外国人眼里不是中国人。
<archl> imtxc: 要不说我是韩国的，要不说我是日本的。
<imadper> archl: 其实你是朝鲜的.
<imtxc> archl: 为嘛
<archl> imtxc: 我怎么知道。
<archl> imadper: 我不是朝鲜的。
<imadper> archl: 朝鲜多好.
<imadper> archl: 改革了.
<imtxc> archl: 事实你是哪的
<archl> imtxc: 我哪里的都不是好吧！
<imtxc> archl: 感叹个啥，急什么你
<imtxc> 我就是他们是听口音觉得你是韩国人还是看外貌么
<gfrog> imtxc: 骚年，你的简历呢？
<archl> imtxc: 看外貌吧。
<archl> imtxc: 要去 RH 了？
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊，啊啊啊，昨晚回去给忘了。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 昨晚等到2点多也没见有新邮件。
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 2点。。。对不起啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 安拉，不是专门等你的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 回去跟宽带吵了一架就睡了
<imtxc> gfrog: 等妹子呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 屁，等测试结果
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，高估你了……
<archl> imtxc: gfrog 有妹子等
<imtxc> archl: 啊？ 好吧 低估你了 gfrog
<archl> imtxc: 我猜的
 * imtxc 忙去了^
 * hamo 愁苦啊！
 * adam8157 愁苦啊!
<hamo> adam8157: 骚年，低头看，你掉东西了
<adam8157> hamo: 你又bark了 听到没
 * hamo 愁苦啊！
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 你俩又搞毛儿？
 * gfrog 不扯，上班去。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36931/chrome-encrypt-keywords-with-ssl?p=2#comments
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 新版 Chrome 将对所有用户搜索词实施 SSL 加密 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 知道为啥.hk上不去了
<MeaCulpa> 只是他的搜索框吧
<MeaCulpa> 没啥意思
<hamo> adam8157: 你要学python不？
<hamo> adam8157: 我决定发愤学习python了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: py几乎不用学，更不用发粪
<onlylove> hamo: 不是ruby么
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36919/developer-resolutions-for-2013?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 程序员 2013 新年计划 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 求解释“让代码片段变成方法”
<hamo> onlylove: 如比不用学，那是gaoji席折腾的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你不知道内幕啊！
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...C记大规模py?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 好啊，你先去把Launchpad整好用点...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa:  当心hamo反问什么叫好用
<ofan> hamo: 你也去了C?
<hamo> ofan: 恩..被蛋蛋拐过来了
<ofan> hamo: 果然好基友啊
<hamo> ofan: 不是啊...不是啊...其实是不撸兄让我过来看着蛋蛋
<hamo> ofan: 这样蛋蛋就不会抛弃不撸兄了
<ofan> hamo: 三角关系哦
<hamo> bluezd: ^^^对吧
<ofan> oh no
<MeaCulpa> 呕饭吧
<cupjava> :onlylove GFW发现加密无法判断后屏蔽，那么就全封闭
<MeaCulpa> GFW千秋万载，不死不灭
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃打算去修墙不
 * adam8157 求孟姜女
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那乃打算去拆墙？
 * bluezd 求美女介绍
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33212
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Opera移动版将采用WebKit引擎
<archl> bluezd: 美女？我见到了一个摄影的美女。其实我真的不知道本地会有美女。
<ofan> opera略挫
 * archl 已经放弃 opera 了。
<archl> opera 玩网络游戏有些麻烦。
<archl> adam8157:  孟姜女无用。哭了又建了。
 * archl 觉得当前的生产力，1天就盖好长城了
<cupjava> ofan: 手机上一直觉得这个最好好用了
<cupjava> 就连商业编辑器，都流行使用暗灰色了 http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/index.html
<^k^> cupjava ⇪ ti: IntelliJ IDEA :: Best Java IDE to do more high-quality code in less time
<ofan> cupjava: 哪个不是？
<onlylove> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-18-release-party-announcement.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Fedora 18 发行派对正式公告 — LinuxTOY
<iGoogle> opera mini在app store解禁了。
<cupjava> onlylove: VS还不是
<ofan> vs 也是
<ofan> 提供黑色主题
<ofan> 2012都是黑色
<cupjava> ofan:  看了，还真是
<cupjava> ofan: 白色看久了，眼睛都受不了
<ofan> cupjava: 写java的？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～～
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我马上就要回家了  很激动有木有！！！
<cupjava> ofan: 很少Java，用PHP
<kang_> 大家推荐一款千元手机..
<kang_> 电信
<Mayaer> ofan: ！！！  我要回家了～～  好激动啊！！！
<ofan> Mayaer: ！！！抢到票了？
<Mayaer> ofan: 哈哈～～ 票早就买了～～  回家无压力～～
<ofan> Mayaer: 犇！
<cupjava> kang_: 最近买的HuaWei C8812EV
<Mayaer> ofan: 木有用抢票软件哦～～～ XDDD
<ofan> cupjava: php现在没落了
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋，贵司的3.8 kernel又没法hibernate了。
<ofan> Mayaer: 啥时候放假？
<gfrog> adam8157: 在TP410上
<cupjava> ofan: facebook,baidu,taobao还在用
<Mayaer> ofan: 19号。。。。
<Mayaer> ofan: 我一直在学校盘踞到现在。。。
<ofan> Mayaer: …一月？
<Mayaer> ofan: 对呀。。。。
<Mayaer> 今天不是22号么。。。
<ofan> Mayaer: 这不都已经过了…
<Mayaer> ofan: 快登机了，我收拾电脑准备滚蛋啦～～～
<xiaopeng> 请问有使用 24.2 版本的 emacs 的吗？
<cupjava> kang_: 9百多买的，4.3寸，性能很好了。唯一的缺点就是通话的时候偶尔会突然重启
<kang_> cupjava, C8812EV没查到。 查到c8812e
<ofan> Mayaer: …以为坐火车
<onlylove> cupjava: 你这哪里是缺点，这要命啊
<cupjava> kang_: 对不起，就是c8812e
<Mayaer> ofan: 欢迎你早日归家～
<Mayaer> 当叔来了告诉他我想念他～  XDD
<cupjava> onlylove: 机会很少，一个月1-2次
<ofan> Mayaer: 恩 今年是回不去了
<Mayaer> 嗯哼～  88～～
<ofan> Mayaer: 红果果啊
<kang_> cupjava,没事，c8812我给女朋友买了一个。c8812e提升到双核。  我现在用的moto droid x. 都是512m内存，想找一个内存稍微大一点点的。8813也才512m
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕快出来。
<cupjava> kang_: 嗯，内存有点小
<kang_> cupjava,难找了，超过512M的普遍1500价位 -_-!
<cupjava> 最近看到一款，不知道HTC哪个型号的裸眼3D的机器，感觉挺棒的，可以拍3D的照片，看3D的片子，效果挺好的。2000左右
<onlylove> 3D照片长什么样……
<cupjava> xiaopeng: GNU Emacs 24.1.1
<kang_> onlylove,你肯定想看岛国3D照片。直说
<cupjava> xiaopeng: 有什么区别吗？
<cupjava> 手机有两个摄像头，可以拍出3D的照片
<onlylove> kang_: 我还真没那么想，你见过3D照片？
<cupjava> onlylove: 裸眼3D
<onlylove> cupjava: 据说看时间久了很累
<kang_> onlylove,没有见过3D照片，不过第一反映就是岛国3D片。..
<onlylove> kang_: 你的第一反应吧
<cupjava> onlylove: 嗯，跟NDS一款掌机的原理一样，看片看时间久了对眼镜不好
<imadper> kde下面那个五子棋叫啥名字?
<archl> 3D 照片。
<archl> imadper:  connect five
<archl> Bovo。。。
<imadper> archl: 恩, bovo
<imadper> archl: 刚输了一盘...
<pity> 公司的 wifi 老莫名其妙掉线，不知道啥鸟情况
<iRaspberrypi> 路由器被蹭网了吧？？
<iGoogle> archl: inkscape里面锁定了一个对象，居然不能选择了。怎么解开
<imadper> iGoogle: 删了重新画.
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 不可能
<iGoogle> imadper: 玩去，选择都选不了
<imadper> iGoogle: 我是说, 删了整个文件重新画. 下次画的时候记住了, 别再锁定了.就行了.
<Stifler> 3D AV,看了都说好
<iRaspberrypi> pity: 啥都有可能了
<iRaspberrypi> 好傻
<imadper> Stifler: 我看了, 偏振的3d, 一般.
<imadper> Stifler: 还得主角漂亮.
<imadper> Stifler: 还得演戏演的好.
<iRaspberrypi> 真人版的好
<Stifler> imadper: 嗯，3D的害处在于猪脚丑看了更恶心
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<iGoogle> imadper: 坏家伙，还不去找那片子。
 * pity 网络好残，想死……
<Stifler> imadper: ..
<iRaspberrypi> pity: 是不是很慢啊啊啊啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 哦,给忘了...
<iRaspberrypi> 掉线呢，可能你们的网络有ARP病毒发作了吧
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 我们这里不一样
<iRaspberrypi> 你们是神马不一样？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？、
<imadper> iGoogle: 随便就找到了...
<imadper> iGoogle: 你连google一下都懒得了....
<iRaspberrypi> cupjava: 正解
<imadper> iGoogle: 我现在去那些网站, 都用我同学的真名字注册.
<iRaspberrypi> 手机上用Opera很舒服
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 那也不是路由器被蹭网了啊
<iGoogle> imadper: 。。那发链接嘛 email
<imadper> iGoogle: 我在公司, 没办法公然打开这个.
<iGoogle> 连接被远程服务器关闭
<iGoogle> 说不定还要登录
<iGoogle> 现成的
<imadper> iGoogle: 要登录, 我有帐号
<imadper> iGoogle: 那等晚上发你邮箱
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 不是很慢，是老断线
<iRaspberrypi> 那就是被攻击了
<imadper> pity: 无线路由质量不好.
<pity> imadper: 不知道
<iRaspberrypi> 病毒发作可以让你们老是断线
<iRaspberrypi> 然后有机会获取密码
<pity> imadper: 应该相当好，能满足几百人同时使用的
<imadper> pity: 几百人要运营级的无线路由的.
<iRaspberrypi> 无线网络攻击用的就是先让客户端的连接断开
<iRaspberrypi> 然后截获握手包
<iRaspberrypi> wifi连接根本就没有安全可言
<pity> imadper: 这个办公区有六百多人
<pity> imadper: 肯定不会随便拿个一百多块钱的无线路由器来用
<iGoogle> imadper: 好
<iRaspberrypi> pity: 你们有用windows系统的吧？
<imadper> pity: 我觉得, 很可能是你们人太多, 路由的cpu处理不过来, 请求超过了请求队列的长度, 然后丢弃请求了.
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 有啊，很多
<pity> imadper: 之前不这样
<iRaspberrypi> 那就对了
<iRaspberrypi> 局域网ARP攻击
<nyfair> 找个网管软件看看呗
<iRaspberrypi> 在你们的局域网内部可能有主机中了ARP病毒
<iRaspberrypi> 发作了
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 我了个去
<pity> iRaspberrypi: 这么脆弱啊
<iRaspberrypi> arp病毒可以让网络频频掉线
<MeaCulpa> "【真善良的岸英】1945年毛岸英(23岁)从苏联回延安,毛泽东派他去农村锻炼,岸英骑着马,马同时也驮着30斤米.岸英生怕把马累坏,非要把米背在自己背上再骑着马.战士向他解释:“这跟马同时驮人和米是一样的!”他才恍然大悟.《北京文史资料》47辑 《一个老警卫战士的回忆》作者:惠金贤 曾担任毛泽东警卫工作"
<MeaCulpa> 文盲战士啊，马的脊柱陀东西要比直立人累的多
<MeaCulpa> 还是岸英gaoji
<onlylove> 这典型的抬驴行为
<iRaspberrypi> 那个已经做谷了
<iRaspberrypi> 别提额
<MeaCulpa> 这和设计不一样的背包人背着舒适度相差很大一个道理
<MeaCulpa> 岸英gaoji
 * imadper 马体工学设计. 
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你好，机器人
<\rs> adam8157: gfrog: 使用 raw git  怎麼解決給別人的 patch 加註釋的功能？
<^k^> alyvin05, 您好！  ㍥ 
<pity> netstat 在 iTerm2 中显示太 2 了
<alyvin05> ^k^:  您吃午饭了没？
<^k^> alyvin05, 不，我没有吃午饭。 ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
<alyvin05> ^k^:  那你充电了没？
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你是管理员么 ？能教我点命令不？
<cupjava> ^k^: ，㍥这个，太帅了，怎么敲出来的
<^k^> alyvin05, .. 休息一下 .. ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
<pity> 与 netstat 无关，是 iTerm2 傻叉了
<Stifler> ^k^: 芝麻开门
<adam8157> \rs: 回邮件
<^k^> Stifler, 您的名字是什么？ ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
 * mosesofmason 抬起一脚贴在^k^的屁股上, 在一阵白烟之后, 显现出了一个永久性的印记:“Marked”
<Stifler> ^k^: Batman
<\rs> adam8157: 指定某一行 comment 呢
<adam8157> \rs: 没这功能..
<gfrog> \rs: mail list
<imadper> adam8157: 有啥好的托管平台推荐吗? github不稳定了.
<archl> MeaCulpa: 压强不同
<adam8157> imadper: 翻墙上
<imadper> adam8157: 太慢了...
<adam8157> imadper: 或者gitcafe
<imadper> adam8157: ok, 我去看看.
<adam8157> imadper: 或者扔dropbox里
<pity> adam8157: 你还是用的 goagent 吧？
<adam8157> pity: 买的ssh
<imadper> adam8157: dropbox也得翻...
<pity> adam8157: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋，看到我的msg木有？
<adam8157> imadper: 不用啊
<archl> adam8157:  c不送你么？
<pity> adam8157: 你用 git 的时候配置了 http.proxy ？
 * adam8157 翻的费用是基本花销
<adam8157> pity: proxychains
<adam8157> archl: mu
<imadper> adam8157: aaaa? 不用呀... 好吧...
<adam8157> gfrog: 看到了
<\rs> imadper: hosts
<pity> adam8157: 哦，忘了 linux 中有 proxychains 了
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥建议不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没release吧
<\rs> imadper: 目前看來hosts可以解決github問題
<imadper> \rs: 我没ipv6. 是ipv4的吗?
<cupjava> ofan: 你做什么呀：前段/后端，.net/java
<pity> adam8157: 昨天 github 被墙，我加到 pac 里开全局居然都不能 push
<adam8157> gfrog: resume参数设置对的么?
<gfrog> adam8157: release了还会修嘛？ 显然该趁着beta的时候修好啊
<imadper> cupjava: ofan是java控.
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正之前3.7没问题，升级了就完蛋了。
<\rs> imadper: 對
<pity> adam8157: 加了 hosts 才行，但这方法很容易又被封的
<alyvin05> goagent  是不是封了
<cupjava> imadper: 谢谢
<imadper> \rs: ok
<gfrog> adam8157: 完.蛋 @@
<ofan> cupjava: c/c++,py,haskell
<alyvin05> 大陆开始行动了
<ofan> imadper: 你个java男
<imadper> ofan: 你个java妹.
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上试试直接用upstream的内核
<adam8157> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得是 TEST SUCCESSFUL!
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们自己打了acpi相关的patch么？
<^k^> adam8157, 点点点. ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
<gfrog> hi
<gfrog> hello
<^k^> gfrog, 好.. . ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你干嘛整天喝奶
<gfrog> 有人吗？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 哈？
<gfrog> ^k^: 乃反应够慢
<^k^> gfrog, 如果是的话，那么我会感到非常惊讶。 ㍥ 新年快乐，春节: 18.43天
 * adam8157 刚貌似掉线了
<cupjava> ofan: Haskell,common lisp,schema 函数式语言,开阔思路，还是，应用?
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋朵
<ofan> cupjava: 开阔思路+应用
<black_angel> 我敢预言，中国未来50年内必有大乱
<black_angel> 而且必定是内乱
<adam8157> imadper: ee
<adam8157> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。你说这话，估计10年内被灭。 black_angel
<\rs> gfrog: 單獨對某一個 chunk 做評論呢？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 啥好事没
<gfrog> \rs: 完全没方法。
<black_angel> iGoogle, 最好享受完这几年没有动乱的时机吧
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<iGoogle> black_angel: 享受吧。喝茶5年，坐牢5年。lol
<adam8157> iGoogle: 没有啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 想打球不
<black_angel> 我是说你呀
<black_angel> iGoogle, 我是说你呀
<adam8157> iGoogle: 想
<iGoogle> black_angel: 去，玩去
<iGoogle> adam8157: 可是你羽毛球，被别人bs了啊。和我不是一个档次。
<cupjava> ofan: 能透露下哪用吗？
<black_angel> 好好努力，移民先
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午有羽毛球啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 羡慕
<pity> 又掉线了！
 * iGoogle 也想打球，没人。只能和帅帅打。
<MeaCulpa> mongol.py ..
<MeaCulpa> 羽毛球女人打的
<MeaCulpa> 打篮球吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 没时间打。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。羽毛球球速太快，不适合胖子打而已。
<\rs> gfrog: 有什麼文檔介紹這種工作模式？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 谁和你说胖子速度慢的...
<gfrog> \rs: maillist+patchwork? 不知道，kernel应该有， cc adam8157
<iGoogle> 额。通常是这样。当然酷胖可能快。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 羽毛球比较无聊，我小时候用网球拍和人打羽毛球
<imadper> iGoogle: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc1NTU3NDA=.html
<^k^> imadper 啥, ⇪ 灵巧的胖子—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<iGoogle> 和小孩子吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 同邻
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我用羽毛球拍他们不带我
<iGoogle> 本公司youku要翻墙。
<ofan> cupjava: 自己用
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你让人羽毛球国家队的那些怎么过
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那不一样，专业的会调动你嘛~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道林丹他媳妇怎么想
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我以前有个练标枪的师弟，他只要扣杀...无人接的起
<iGoogle> imadper: 你错了。这和酷胖不是一个级别的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我记得那时候便宜的铝合金球拍，我们那拨人都是用一下就折了
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 必须炭素的
<iGoogle> 啥时候，有碳素的哦。啥年代
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你们那打球呢，还是毁拍呢
<cupjava> ofan: 很棒！
<iGoogle> 我小时候，用木拍子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃是学体育的嘛？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我用木网球拍打羽毛球
<iGoogle> 你估计没见过木羽毛球拍嘛
<iGoogle> 还有胶头羽毛球，不知道多少磅的，哪速度，接到就算高手。
<iRaspberrypi> iGoogle: 你怎么有时用eexp
<gfrog> iRaspberrypi: 那是他真身。
<iRaspberrypi> 有时候用这个iGoogle
<gfrog> iRaspberrypi: iGoogle 是神附体
<gfrog> i
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我们那时候都这样的
<iGoogle> 。机器不同
<gfrog> iRaspberrypi: ixxx是附体到不同人的身上
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<iGoogle> 噶嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 怎么不iOpera了...
<iRaspberrypi> 明白了
<bluezd> gfrog: 居然有个 Raspberry  pi 的 tech talk
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 绝望了？
<iGoogle> 没那么多机器。
<iGoogle> lol
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃不去讲讲？
<bluezd> gfrog: 这东西有啥好讲的
<iRaspberrypi> 现在有个杨梅派的山寨货了
<gfrog> bluezd: 所以我不太想去
<iRaspberrypi> 深圳出的
<gfrog> adam8157: tech talk有钱么？
<imadper> 有钱的
<bluezd> gfrog: 讲 tech talk 有 reward
<adam8157> gfrog: 3 star 但是我没做过, 我那是l&l
<iRaspberrypi> 号称2160@30FPS的超高清硬解码
<gfrog> bluezd: adam8157 不错啊，为了钱儿找个题目去讲讲也挺好。
 * bluezd 求怎么勾搭妹子的 tech talk
<iRaspberrypi> bluezd: 有了
<iGoogle> 今天有人讲8s的，骗了4k。一上午。
<imadper> bluezd: ... bluezd ... bluezd  你要链接吗?
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你要学学。
<iRaspberrypi> 你去搜搭讪饭
<bluezd> imadper: 不要，不实用
<gfrog> bluezd: 昨天我数了下，貌似我们组的妹子大多数都有主儿了呢。
<imadper> bluezd: 那你还要求...
<iRaspberrypi> iGoogle: 你用的是神马系统？？
<imadper> bluezd: 哎呀, 就我之前跟你说的方法最好用了.
<gfrog> bluezd: 所以乃要在办公室找妹子，还得抓紧点儿
<iGoogle> ub
<iRaspberrypi> 那个发行版的
<imadper> bluezd: 你还不听.
<iRaspberrypi> 我要换发行版了
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 话说，有个妹子问我怎么在WWPN里面加分号:
<bluezd> gfrog: 还有谁？ !!!!!
<gfrog> bluezd: 啥还有谁？ 哦，好吧，反正不适合你的。
<iRaspberrypi> iGoogle: 你怎么也用Ubuntu啊？？
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 然后我找了个 sed -e :it -e 's/\(.*[0-9A-Za-z]\)\([0-9A-Za-z]\{2\}\)/\1:\2/;tit'
<iGoogle> 在技术公司里面找妹子？
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 然后妹子问，tit啥意思...
<iGoogle> iRaspberrypi: 一直用
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 很老的笑话了...
<iGoogle> 完蛋，被酷胖嘲笑了
<iRaspberrypi> 你怎么不和其他人一起用洗发水啊？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGoogle> 洗发水不好玩。
<iRaspberrypi> 哭胖
<bluezd> gfrog: 为啥不适合我,你们组还有 available 的吗?
 * adam8157 我也不用洗发水, 为啥用洗发水
<iRaspberrypi> gebjgd就是用arch的
<bluezd> adam8157: 你从来不洗头?
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> bluezd: 好像有吧，又好像没有
<iRaspberrypi> 貌似tenzu也是用洗发水
<gfrog> bluezd: 有几个不了解。
<iGoogle> bluezd: 你洗小头用arch?
<iGoogle> iRaspberrypi: 多
 * MeaCulpa 用肥皂
<bluezd> gfrog: 总给人这种模棱两可的回答你~
 * bluezd hss 组妹子好多啊 cc adam8157 
<MeaCulpa> iLush的手工洗发皂...
<gfrog> bluezd: 总之都不适合你了，我们组已经好久没招到女童鞋了/或者招到的都是十来年工作经验的。
<adam8157> bluezd: 你transfer过去
<iRaspberrypi> 准备用fedora了
<iRaspberrypi> 好紧张啊
<iGoogle> 能滚死的系统，不用。难得折腾。 iRaspberrypi
<MeaCulpa> iRaspberrypi: 雏妓心理3
<bluezd> adam8157: 行,不要节操了.去.有妹子就行
<black_angel> iRaspberrypi, 一样用呗
<MeaCulpa> iRaspberrypi: 等待被轮的感觉~~
<gfrog> bluezd: 真难为你叫这名儿了
<bluezd> ......
<iGoogle> 。
<iRaspberrypi> 准备用一个新的硬盘安装
<iRaspberrypi> 这样就没啥问题吧
<iGoogle> .。oO
<bluezd> adam8157: 在我们组永远没戏, transfer 把
<iRaspberrypi> 没有那么多屏幕啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不要在公司下手啦，乃都不如去楼下食堂等待时机。
<iRaspberrypi> 3台主机只有一个屏幕了
<bluezd> gfrog: 冲卡的那女的还不错
 * bluezd 我是怎么了
<iGoogle> iRaspberrypi: 3切1，视频切换机
<gfrog> bluezd: 。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 真难为你叫这名儿了
<adam8157> bluezd: lol
<archl> 出去走一圈反而胸闷。
<iRaspberrypi> 嗯
<imadper> bluezd: lol
<archl> 老校园啊。
<archl> 荒废的大学校园
<iGoogle> gfrog: ... 还一直提。。。
<iRaspberrypi> archl: 你来啦
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 照片？
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 嘿
 * bluezd 平常心,平常心
<iRaspberrypi> 过期了
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 呃。
<iRaspberrypi> 昨晚传上了
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 口罩要戴的
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 哪里去了，在log里吧。
<iGoogle> 可怜的不撸
<iRaspberrypi> 你没在啊
<archl> iIlL10Oo: 口罩无用吧。
 * gfrog 只认识一堆马上要奔四的剩女。。
<iGoogle> archl: 死袋鼠，叫你的时候，就不在。
<iRaspberrypi> archl: 在Uone
<bluezd> gfrog: 你是中老年妇女的偶像?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 如狼似虎的年纪啊，看来你身体壮
<gfrog> bluezd: 其实我也是中老年
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 跟我没关系，只是认识。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你这是自找。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 小狗狗
<gfrog> iGoogle: 遁了.
<iGoogle> archl: 袋鼠看到危险，脑袋埋沙子里面。lol
<iRaspberrypi> http://fedoraproject.org/w/uploads/5/54/F16_11_37_55.png
<iRaspberrypi> 这个图感觉好冷啊
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 。。。log里没有啊
<iGoogle> iRaspberrypi: g3，哪你别去了
<iRaspberrypi> 万里冰封的深海
<archl> iGoogle: 谁说的，袋鼠是住在树上的。
<iRaspberrypi> archl: 你没在
<iRaspberrypi> 我昨晚就没发过去
<iRaspberrypi> 传到Ubuntu上了
<black_angel> 在 html 中如何将表格居中呢？
<iGoogle> 。。我小时候看图书，记得是脑袋埋起来的。
<iRaspberrypi> 别共享给别人就行哈
 * MeaCulpa Opera也要WebKit了...挫
<iGoogle> iRaspberrypi: 我看看
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 你传上去，我怎么找得到啊。。。
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<yunfan> black_angel: 表格还是单元格里的文字
<iGoogle> 改webkit啊，不怕慢？
<black_angel> yunfan, 元芳，是整个表格，:)
<iRaspberrypi> 不改，不让上啊
<iGoogle> 。
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 有publish 然后出链接才能到达。。
<iGoogle> archl: 传一个给我看。
<archl> iGoogle: 传袋鼠？
<iGoogle> 你人才
<iRaspberrypi> iGoogle:你也要？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: opera我以为一直是webkit呢
<iGoogle> 乐乐。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<imadper> iGoogle: ee, 那个女主角很漂亮吗?
<roylez> iGoogle: 基神
<iGoogle> imadper: 我不知道。印象中是吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Opera有自家的...但是越做越妖
<imadper> iGoogle: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<iGoogle> roylez: 你才基。你和破马有基。
 * iGoogle 为啥乐乐才可以召唤出破马？
<archl> imadper: 。你啥样子来着。。。哦。我没你照片。
<archl> iGoogle: 爱
<imadper> archl: .
<iGoogle> archl: 是吧
<imadper> iGoogle: 爱.
<iGoogle> 的确
<imadper> iGoogle: 受.
<yunfan> black_angel: simple , <table style="margin:10px auto;"
<gfrog> iGoogle: 好机油才有的特殊召唤技
<imadper> iGoogle: 就像主人召唤宝宝一样.
<iGoogle> 游戏里面的绝招？
<archl> iGoogle: 做游戏吧
<archl> 召唤什么的弱爆了
<black_angel> yunfan, 果然是得道高人
<MeaCulpa> http://alias.sh/
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: alias.sh | Manage, share and source your aliases online.
 * MeaCulpa 居然有这样的网站’
 * MeaCulpa 可惜我用function...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 只有好感度101，距离-20的时候才可以发动的特殊必杀技
 * MeaCulpa ohh...  function也可以，good
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 里头不少func的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<black_angel> yunfan, 你写 CSS 的吧
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你这玩啥。。。这么精通
<iGoogle> rpg玩多了嘛
<archl> 	iGoogle	娃。4眼田鸡
<archl> haha
<iGoogle> XD
<gfrog> iGoogle: 随便哪个游戏都会有吧，三国杀啥的。
<iGoogle> 不玩那弱智的
<archl> 三国杀似乎挺简单的。
<archl> 我从来不会骗人。。。
<archl> 除非吧自己骗了
<iGoogle> 老实
<iRaspberrypi> iGoogle: 你玩啥呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 等等，我要提个otr
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神乃没发现真正的梗啊。好感度啊，距离啊啥的。
<iGoogle> fpsç±»
<iGoogle> gfrog: 你就是玩游戏多了。所以找不到妹子。
<iRaspberrypi> CS
<iGoogle> 整天测量。。。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 擦，那是不撸，我早结婚了。
<iGoogle> 额。你之前还说要找的？
<iRaspberrypi> 战地3
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 求噶嘛lp的pp
<gfrog> iGoogle: 看串行了吧，是不撸要找。
<iGoogle> bluezd: 你在这方面，被bs了哦。
<bluezd> iGoogle: 什么方面?
<iGoogle> 难道不撸相貌萎缩？
<archl> bluezd: 异性方面
<iGoogle> 看上面嘛
<iGoogle> 我们分析下
<bluezd> iGoogle: ...
<gfrog> iGoogle: 你需要不撸真相鉴定嘛？ 我可以马上冒死过去拍一张。
<archl> bluezd: 是男。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 这个大大的欢迎
<archl> 欢迎。
<archl> 加入收藏
<archl> lol
<iGoogle> 恩
<iGoogle> archl: 我这浏览器里面，可是书签。。
<iGoogle> 加入书签
<black_angel> yunfan, 图像居中呢，同样的方法不起作用呀
<archl> iGoogle: 呃，图可能消失呢
<iGoogle> 本地书签
<gfrog> iGoogle: archl 一群管杀不管埋的家伙。我去偷拍不撸会被他们组圈儿踢的
<archl> 。。。
 * iGoogle 猜测噶嘛活不过今晚啊。 archl
<archl> gfrog:  那就别风险了。 cc bluzed 还是自行放出吧
<iGoogle> 证明自己的清白
<archl> iGoogle: 给予 bluzed 最大的骚扰
<iGoogle> archl: 发现噶嘛本质，就是叫得响亮，做事不靠谱。
<iGoogle> 大嘴巴
<archl> iGoogle: 嗯。不过比我靠谱多了～
<iGoogle> 对头
<iGoogle> bluezd: 蛋蛋都主动贴过了。你要跟上形势啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 你贴过?
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那网站挫，鼓励source
<bluezd> iGoogle: 咋可能
<archl> bluezd: 集体照有
<iGoogle> adam8157: 明明贴过。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 是私聊给你的吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 矮油，贵组竟然有SQE呢，赞叹。 cc adam8157
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我从不public照片的
<adam8157> gfrog: 哼
<bluezd> gfrog: 你咋知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> bluezd: staff-roster
<iGoogle> adam8157: 。。我只记得别人也看过。。是msg的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们都没有
<adam8157> gfrog: 哼
<gfrog> adam8157: 真没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你之前也是？
<adam8157> gfrog: not
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃怎么会有这么怪异的。。 表情
<bluezd> adam8157: 你那个同学就是 hss 的把
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，我猜到了，乃一定觉得他不够SQE的资格。
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<iRaspberrypi> 只因手机屏幕太大驾驶员出车祸、
<iRaspberrypi> http://money.jrj.com.cn/2013/01/22111414973640.shtml
<^k^> iRaspberrypi 啥, ⇪ 手机屏幕太大引发一起车祸-理财频道-金融界
<^k^> iRaspberrypi 啥, ⇪ 手机屏幕太大引发一起车祸-理财频道-金融界
<iRaspberrypi> 5.3寸大屏幕的智能手机。他说，他一开始是用右手大拇指接电话的，但划了好几次都没接通。
<iRaspberrypi> 盲目使用大屏幕手机的恶性后果显现出来了
<\rs> adam8157: SQE 時什麼？
<iRaspberrypi> 　于是，他只好腾出双手来接电话，左手拿着手机，再用右手的食指来划触屏。
<adam8157> \rs: senior qe
<gebjgd> iRaspberrypi: 开车的时候都用蓝牙设置的
<gebjgd> iRaspberrypi: 只有傻子才直接用手机
<iRaspberrypi> 你还没了解情形啊
<iRaspberrypi> 老婆打电话过来
<iRaspberrypi> 开车带着2奶兜风
<iRaspberrypi> 能用扬声器么？？
<gebjgd> iRaspberrypi: 所有蓝牙耳机
<gebjgd> 所以
<chaif> 各位好，github被墙了，元芳你怎么看？
<iRaspberrypi> 没有被Q
<iRaspberrypi> 我还是可以使用的啊
<chaif> 我这边完全不能用了已经
<chaif> iRaspberrypi: 只用用VPN上
 * adam8157 pity 姐用到哪里吐槽到哪里啊
<iRaspberrypi> ä½ 
<iRaspberrypi> 要等春运过后才能用了
<archl> pity: 是pityonline 么。
<archl> 我突然及不住了么
<adam8157> shi
<archl> adam8157:  哦你也吧 8157 去掉吧。。。
<adam8157> archl: adam太常见了 我得带个unique id
<kang_> 我现在用VPN表示看BBC马上断线，看XXOO没事。
<CyrusYzGTt> vpn 早在 2年前就開始被逐漸的破解監控了
<yunfan> black_angel: 把包裹图像的element居中
<black_angel> yunfan, hacking...a little bit complex.
<kang_> 现在SSH上不去，管理不了VPS。 改SSH端口？
<iRaspberrypi> https://media.one.ubuntu.com/media/6698/img/dash/dashboard-hardware-img.jpg
<alyvin05> vpn 都被Q，中国的这些高手牛B了么
<kang_> VPN前端时间一连马上掉，或者直接提示密码错，现在好点。 YOUTUBE，XXOO没事。 敏感新闻的秒断。 SSH我这里上不了了..
<MeaCulpa> WOW
<MeaCulpa> Pastebin被墙！
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备不等四儿子了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過可惜的是， 竟然不用在 買車票網站上
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肯定等不到了
<gfrog> adam8157: 换银河系大脸机好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 太贵
<kang_> 换XPERIA Z嘛。。
<alyvin05> 中国的黑客 太没道德了
<gfrog> adam8157: 买便宜的你用一年就想摔，还不如买个贵点儿的用2年
<alyvin05> 请问下  在这里面谈论 会收到监控么
<pity> 裸姐掉了
<MeaCulpa> alyvin05: 会，且这里是明文传输
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的大诺基亚都用了三年呢
<kang_> 链接上VPN后，SSH走VPN通道不？ 应该所有的都走吧？ 咋连着VPN我SSH都上不了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵的我只认亲儿子, 别的花钱多还不亲  cc black_angel
<CyrusYzGTt> alyvin05§ .. 你這個殺傷面太廣了，， 也有好的，
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵的我只认亲儿子, 别的花钱多还不亲  cc bluezd
<kang_> 又不讨论政治，随便监控.
<gfrog> adam8157: 只要电池不坏，你那懦鸡鸭用10年都没事。智能机1年速度就落伍
<alyvin05> 那我得闭嘴   牛B点的都被收买了
 * MeaCulpa 要是GitHub真那个了，大家来用Launchpad吧... C记会照着我们的，cc adam8157 hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在安卓机跟10年前PC速度竞赛一样
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd hss又发衣服了
 * gfrog 羡慕嫉妒恨
<CyrusYzGTt> 總之 不超過三層代理轉接的都會被監控到
<yunfan> black_angel: 听不懂鸟语
<kang_> CyrusYzGTt,我很傻很天真。。以前以为连着VPN就没事。。
 * bluezd 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * bluezd 羡慕嫉妒恨 羡慕嫉妒恨 羡慕嫉妒恨  羡慕嫉妒恨
 * gfrog 全体眼馋的眼神。
<alyvin05> 我也是
<black_angel> yunfan, 问题来了，在 firefox 能正确居中，来到 google chrome 竟然水土不服了
<CyrusYzGTt> kang_§ 額， 我也是最近才知道。
<black_angel> 我赖了个去
<kang_> CyrusYzGTt,主要是连了VPN后还上不了SSH。 疑惑的很。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: lp 不是可慢了么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: launchpad慢的跟牛一样
<CyrusYzGTt> kang_§ 放棄吧，你沒有可能擺脫監控的
<pity> MeaCulpa: 界面也好古
<kang_> CyrusYzGTt,监控不监控没事啊。我又不谈论政治。 是我要管理主机啊。。。。
<alyvin05> 我有个朋友就是专门写 监控   每次都骂他
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd 买了, 不等亲儿子了
<chaif_> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 买的啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: MOTO XT885
<gfrog> adam8157: 你一定会后悔的
<CyrusYzGTt> kang_§ 好吧，那就找 ISP 解決，估計要用 M$你才能那樣做
<kang_> 骂的好
<adam8157> gfrog: =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: MOTO的系统出了名的慢/烂
<imadper> bluezd: 申请个bugzilla帐号, 真难.
<pity> adam8157: 咋不买爱疯啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: pity 要给C众任务嘛
<alyvin05> 服务器放在家里    是否犯法
<adam8157> pity: 我不会买apple家的东西的, 讨厌它的生态环境
<pity> adam8157: 你们平时用 lp 吗？
<chaif_> MOTO XT885 待机时间太短
<pity> adam8157: 晕
<adam8157> pity: launchpad? 用
<MeaCulpa> pity: 他们Ubuntu和Fedora都不用~
<alyvin05> 我买美国的苹果，日本的车
<pity> adam8157: 速度慢吗？
<adam8157> pity: 而且也买不起
<adam8157> pity: 不慢啊
<alyvin05> 娶 台湾的女人
<adam8157> pity: 就是公网
<kang_> adam8157,2年前的moto Droid x 只升级过一次... MOTO，爱恨交加.
<pity> adam8157: 我们访问 lp 可慢了
<gfrog> adam8157: 留好你的懦鸡鸭吧，时刻准备当备机
<adam8157> pity: 你也用lp啊?
<pity> adam8157: 不用
<adam8157> ...
<pity> adam8157: 速度太慢，不会用
 * gfrog 当年买Milestone感觉很帅，相机不错，外放不错，耳机也不错。但是这货拿出去啥也不敢用啊，放音乐1小时就没电啊有木有。
<adam8157> pity: 我也不会用...
<kang_> 石头外观很MAN
<pity> adam8157: ……
<yunfan> alyvin05: 做大了就犯法
<imadper> launchpad那速度, 我总觉得他主页50mb
<\rs> 有啥 git workflow 文章推薦 gfrog adam8157
 * MeaCulpa 这里还是可以github push/pull嘛
<yunfan> black_angel: 管不着
<alyvin05> 我还打算 买个服务器放家里
<alyvin05> 跑程序
<adam8157> \rs: http://nvie.com/posts/a-successful-git-branching-model/
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ A successful Git branching model » nvie.com
<gfrog> adam8157: 要不你再等等买BB10?
<gfrog> adam8157: 安卓只要还用Java，丫就是一坨儿粑粑。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我疯了, 那种没软件支持的 和 nokia有啥区别么
 * bluezd 今天三下机房
<gfrog> adam8157: 微信都有了。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: adam8157 这个和bzr的文档差远了   http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.5/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ Workflows — Bazaar v2.5.2dev documentation
<gfrog> adam8157: 够乃摇妹纸了。
 * adam8157 不会bzr
<imadper> bluezd: 加起来有三个小时吗?
<alyvin05> 你们知道么 ？现在五毛 FQ F到国外了
<bluezd> imadper: 没有
<imadper> bluezd: 我之前去一次就三个小时.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: workflow而已~
<bluezd> imadper: 为啥你记得那么深刻?
<imadper> bluezd: 都是汗与泪呀.
<yunfan> alyvin05: 但是有许多isp封80
<adam8157> gfrog: 你又黑我大MOTO
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 家用车的话，买个面包车是不是很划算？ XD
<gfrog> adam8157: 血泪史啊，骚年。
<alyvin05> yunfan: 不能改端口么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 速度慢，重心高，被人超的划算
<gfrog> adam8157: 附近用安卓的基本都有摔手机的冲动。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以随机采访。用安卓满1年没换机器的那批人
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啥我都不会用apple家生态系统的
<gfrog> adam8157: BB10
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啥我都不会用没有生态系统的
<yunfan> alyvin05: 可以 只是普通用户不用
<gfrog> adam8157: BB10
<\rs> MeaCulpa: bzr 小衆，我認識的人都只用 git/svn...
<adam8157> gfrog: 说啥我都不会用没有生态系统的
<imadper> adam8157: 等你家的ubuntu phone.
<adam8157> imadper: 等mark送
<gfrog> adam8157: 懦鸡鸭 >>> 安卓机
<imadper> adam8157: 或者 mozilla phone
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 这里开始有不少C记众了 :)
<imadper> adam8157: mark比jim好?
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 一样，我认识的玩unix/Linux的都说用pl :0
<alyvin05> |-)
<adam8157> imadper: 比jim有钱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 买菜车，带老人家出去玩儿很合适吧？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 拉砖拉土也能应付。
<imadper> adam8157: 还要比jim大方才行呀~
 * imadper 喵的... bz权限这么难申请?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ....你买皮卡
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 皮卡放不下一家人啊。
<bluezd> gfrog: 他们为啥总发衣服
<adam8157> gfrog: 时风
<alyvin05> MeaCulpa: pl  是什么东西？
<adam8157> alyvin05: 破烂
<bluezd> adam8157: 路路畅通
<gfrog> bluezd: 因为他们是 H.S.S
<imadper> gfrog: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/7jU-tee34Ck
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: 山西最牛煤矿三十亿购世界上最大卡车_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 最牛煤矿
<imadper> gfrog: 你要这种效果的?
<gfrog> bluezd: 为毛我想到了SHE
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，不要三轮儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 路路畅通啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 你平时用两个 irc client 吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 东风小康
<bluezd> adam8157: 加多个 server ?
<adam8157> bluezd: .
<bluezd> adam8157: 那 channel 太多了啊
<gfrog> bluezd: ^N/^P啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 我的键绑定太多了, channel 一多很不方便
<yunfan> imadper: 我觉得不大可能30e
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真心觉得面包车很适合家用，要不7坐旅行车也行，但是后排挤了点。
<gfrog> bluezd: 看来是105按键不够用了。。
 * bluezd 还是 HSS 好,求 transfer cc adam8157 gfrog 
<gfrog> bluezd: 上吧骚年
<pity> gfrog: 居然还有这个快捷键，我一直是用 Alt+Num 的
<gfrog> pity: 我这这个键被terminal占了。只好找其他的
<pity> gfrog: 我还是特意修改的 Terminal 这个键来切换频道……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 面包车要多收你钱，各种钱，还有过路费
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，这是个麻烦。现在节假日免费都是限7坐以下哈？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 废话
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那放弃了。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是金杯呢 你可以买个昌河
<imadper> yunfan: 那是好多台呢.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: u crazy?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 魔都方言里，“昌河”是“闯祸”的意思
<yunfan> imadper: 啥
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没有一个魔都人会开昌河
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我从不迷信
<imadper> yunfan: 30e
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我也没魔都身份证
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那随意~~ 我看到昌河都躲开~
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 说错 是没签证 我不配有身份证
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: smart
<yunfan> imadper: 我以为一台呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 大魔都语系里铃木是个啥意思？
 * imadper 饿了, 想吃肉. 
<imadper> cfy: 今晚回去就把粽子给煮了去!
<yunfan> imadper: 买的马肉刚到
<yunfan> imadper: 哪里搞的粽子?
<imadper> yunfan: 粽子又不是生化武器... 随便就有~ cc cfy
<yunfan> imadper: 超市里没看到 北方又没有包这个的习惯
<imadper> yunfan: 马肉不好吃吧..
<yunfan> imadper: 还没吃呢
<imadper> yunfan: 不如驴肉好吃.
<imadper> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.11.tEtqLz&id=14186916485&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> imadper 啥, ⇪ 280克真空蛋黄鲜肉粽×5包 五芳斋 嘉兴 粽子 春节年货 品牌直销-tmall.com天猫
<yunfan> imadper: 还有鹿肉骆驼肉
<imadper> yunfan: 你忘记万能的淘宝了. 一搜一大把
<yunfan> imadper: 额 我不敢在这个时间段买淘宝了 发货太慢了
<imadper> yunfan: 骆驼肉也不好吃听说.
<imadper> yunfan: 也对.
<yunfan> imadper: 货到我早没胃口了 tnnd
<yunfan> imadper: 鹿肉好吃 要不你晚上来我这 带着菊花
<imadper> yunfan: 不带着菊花, 我还能找个地方先把菊花撂下, 再去找你?
<yunfan> imadper: 带着洗干净的菊花
<imadper> yunfan: 唉...
<imadper> yunfan: sigh...
<yunfan> imadper: 说不定你有堵住菊花的本事 这个谁知道呢 帝都奇人多嘛
<imadper> yunfan: 估计你最奇.
<yunfan> imadper: 我是奇葩
<yunfan> imadper: 骑天大婶
<imadper> .................
<imadper> 大婶 yunfan
<yunfan> ee
<imadper> yunfan: 越来越不懂你的性别了.
<imadper> yunfan: 大胡子大婶
<yunfan> imadper: 只要你带着菊花来 你就能懂
<imadper> yunfan: 算了, 懒得过去, 还是就叫你大胡子大婶好了.
<yunfan> imadper: 你回狄都了？
<imadper> yunfan: .
<imadper> yunfan: whois一下就看到了
<imadper> bluezd: 求提升帐号权限.
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.dw7YBM&id=16671998138&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> iGoogle 啥, ⇪ Onda/昂达 V972四核版(16G) 平板电脑IPS视网膜屏四核八显 预售-tmall.com天猫
<^k^> iGoogle 啥, ⇪ Onda/昂达 V972四核版(16G) 平板电脑IPS视网膜屏四核八显 预售-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> iGoogle: 买吧.
<iGoogle> 可以不
<imadper> iGoogle: 买俩, 给我一个也
<iGoogle> 便宜，适合送人
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 就送我吧
<iGoogle> 好吧
<bluezd> imadper: 啥帐号?
<imadper> bluezd: bugzilla
<bluezd> imadper: 你想要啥权限?
<imadper> iGoogle: 我要899那个就行.
<imadper> bluezd: 阅读权限.
<imadper> bluezd: 我连回复权限都可以不要...
<imadper> bluezd: 我只想看看, 我名下的bug...
<bluezd> imadper: 发信啊, PS 做上 Manager 权限就大了
<imadper> bluezd: 发了tacket, 没人pick up
<yunfan> iGoogle: 送我一个吧
<bluezd> imadper: 你跟你的 manager 说一声,他会很乐意帮你的 :-)
<bluezd> imadper: 别的事情不一定
<yunfan> iGoogle: 最好再送个jtag
<yunfan> 预刷ubuntu就更好了
<yunfan> 这么大屏幕 配个键盘就可以开工了
<imadper> bluezd: manager有权限?
<imadper> bluezd: 没跟caiqian说过话...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我发现我们会议室那个键盘鼠标用起来不错 infocus的
<cfy> imadper: 说得我有点想回家了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 杭州真是无聊
<imadper> cfy: 那怎么行? 你不实习了?
<cfy> imadper: 唉，木有意思。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: adam8157 imadper 乃们发现bugzilla的秘籍了么？ watch一个人，会收到这个人所有动作的邮件
 * gfrog 于是。。。 哼哼，乃懂得
<cfy> imadper: 我做了一个下午的测试。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 不，应该说做了两天的。。。。。。有点想吐了。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 有什么用啊?
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃watch一下乃manager试试呗
<bluezd> gfrog: 我想问的是为什么要 watch 啊
<imadper> cfy: 我一做就是半年呀..
<gfrog> bluezd: 通过邮件看bug啊
<cfy> imadper: 好吧。。。。。
<imadper> gfrog: ...没这个需求...
<imadper> gfrog: 我访问不了bz呢还...
<bluezd> gfrog: 有你的,你敢 watch network-qe or fs-qe 的吗?
<gfrog> bluezd: 为毛不敢，随便注册个账户watch啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 我肿么感觉 RH 是 hss or jboss 的天下了
<gfrog> bluezd: 归根结底还是乃们的。
<iGoogle> hss是啥
<gfrog> bluezd: RH要是没kernel了啥都白扯了。
<iGoogle> 鸡boss是啥
<gfrog> iGoogle: hss是opens*t那组
<gfrog> iGoogle: jboss是jb*那组
<iGoogle> 为啥叫hss嘛
<bluezd> gfrog: 得了把,我感觉我们就像没有似的,看看人家组一天
<imadper> hss工资是不是高呀, cc bluezd
<bluezd> imadper: 貌似是
<imadper> bluezd: 是不是人家组福利还多?
<bluezd> imadper: 应该是
<gfrog> bluezd: 你知道，曾经virt-qe也是很爽的。
<imadper> bluezd: 是不是人家组妹子还多?
<gfrog> bluezd: 这个全看老板
<bluezd> imadper: 是,这个最重要
<imadper> bluezd: kernel-qe全体罢工一天吧.
<bluezd> gfrog: 突然想起一句话了 , 兵 .... 将 .....
<bluezd> imadper: 你组织下吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 之前virt-qe也基本上是男女比例1:1的
<imadper> bluezd: 恩, 等我一会儿发eng-china上面去
<iGoogle> gfrog: ?
<iGoogle> bluezd: ?
<bluezd> iGoogle: human resource socket
<bluezd> iGoogle: human source socket
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 。。这啥翻译。。
<iGoogle> socket?
<gfrog> iGoogle: holy s* s*
<iGoogle> cfy: 有好玩的？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 乖。
<bluezd> imadper: 静候佳音
<iGoogle> 卖人的接口
<imadper> bluezd: 不开心呀.
<iGoogle> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1.dw7YBM&id=16671998138&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id= cfy
<yunfan> cfy: 怎么了
<imadper> cfy: 你每天干啥呀
<onlylove> OPPO的ulike 2居然用的mtk6577神哪……
<onlylove> 如果妹子想要咋办啊
<iGoogle> cfy: 你找的啥工作，居然这么闷了。
<cfy> imadper: 前一个星期熟悉产品，昨天和今天在做测试。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: imadper: 做得想吐，木有自动化的东西。讨厌
<ofan> cfy: 在哪家？
<imadper> cfy: 不能自动化吗?
<cfy> imadper: 不能啊，都是图标点点的。。。。
<cfy> imadper: GUI的。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: ... 还不如来帽子...
<ofan> cfy: gui照样自动
<cfy> imadper: 是吧。。。。。我太苦了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 起码让你写脚本自动化呀
<cfy> ofan: 求介绍，要windows平台，商业授权的
<imadper> cfy: 投简历给bluezd.
<ofan> cfy: autoit
<ofan> cfy: 我用那个写了diablo 3的外挂
<imadper> cfy: 图形化自动化测试, ibm和微软都有工具可以
<cfy> ofan: imadper: awesome
<cfy> ofan: 什么授权？商业的么？
<alyvin05> 下班了，go home ！ bye
<cfy> ofan: 商业能用否？
<ofan> cfy: 不知道，自己看
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 你们公司还管授权?
<cfy> ofan: 你妹啊。。。你不知道。。。。。
<ofan> 我管鸟授权
<cfy> imadper: 授权不到位，总归不太好
<imadper> cfy: 鸟都不鸟授权, 直接用就是了.
<ofan> cfy: 你google下不就有了
<imadper> crf
<ofan> 懒成这样了
<imadper> cfy: windows下的.. 没兴趣...
<cfy> ofan: 我怎么懒的。。。。输入中文最讨厌了。。。。
 * ofan 鄙视伸手党
<cfy> ofan: 其实问你更累一点。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: 要是不告诉你你就天天点鼠标了
<cfy> ofan: T_T
<ofan> 一般autoit都配合屏幕尺来用
 * imadper 当年刷taobao红包用过一个自动化工具, 忘了叫啥了...
<ofan> 曾经用脚本自动注册免费域名
<ofan> 最后被ban了
<onlylove> 难道是按键精灵
<imadper> cfy: 对呀, 你用按键精灵都可以呀...  onlylove
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 被乃藏哪去了？ 肿末都不来了？
<ofan> gfrog: 给b掉了
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
 * adam8157 17:20 -!- Irssi: No bans in channel #ubuntu-cn
<ofan> imadper: 按键精灵太挫
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕金屋藏hamo？
<onlylove> 再挫也比手动强
<ofan> onlylove: 我说了用autoit
<gfrog> ofan: onlylove cfy 其实当年测试UI都用QTP的
<ofan> 直接脚本搞定
<onlylove> ofan: imadper 没看到？
<imadper> onlylove: 什么?
<onlylove> imadper: autoit ,ofan告诉过你吧
<ofan> onlylove: 我跟cfy说的
<imadper> onlylove: 我看 ofan说了, 不过我没用过.
<ofan> 你没看log
<ofan> 不过要这么测ui，那单元测试肯定没写好
<onlylove> 测试UI怎么测啊，不是一个像素一个像素的点吧
<ofan> onlylove: 测接口
<onlylove> 对这个没概念
<imadper> cfy: 看msg
<ofan> 好的gui框架都带测试框架，比如Qt
<ofan> imadper: lisp里有没有并发框架？
<imadper> ofan: 问 cfy .
<imadper> ofan: 我只用lisp来配置wm
<ofan> 还是自己google
<erhandsome> 谁知道怎么在运行rxvt后自动启动irssi？
<ofan> erhandsome: man rxvt
<erhandsome> ofan: 谢了，找到了 加-e 命令
<yunfan> ofan: clojure就有内置的
<iRaspberrypi> 编写一段自动获取公网IP的脚本代码
<iRaspberrypi>  要求
<iRaspberrypi> 开机自动运行
<iRaspberrypi> 一旦探测到公网IP改变
<iRaspberrypi> 就自动获取本机的公网IP地址发送到指定的邮箱地址
<iRaspberrypi> 。当然，本机要安装好linux系统
<iRaspberrypi> 并且要安装并且配置好OPENSSH服务器
<iRaspberrypi> 以及配置密钥对
<iRaspberrypi> 实现远程SSH免密码登录管理
<iRaspberrypi> 安装系统软件，更新，升级，维护
 * yunfan vim.org被墙了
<yunfan> roylez: 怎么办
<cfy> yunfan: -> emacs
<yunfan> cfy: 给我配个 emacs + vi keybinding的环境 我要迁移过去
<yunfan> cfy: 如何？
<\rs> yunfan: 现在下载插件都是 github + bundle/pathogen 了吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不是基狗
<stardiviner> yunfan: emacs下的vi还不简单？有很多类似的插件啊，最好的估计是evil了，用它就是了啊。不过程度还远远不到vim的程度
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 蹦一个
<mosesofmason> gfrog, 是 frog 才会蹦吧
<mosesofmason> :D
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 难道不是机器人？
<mosesofmason> gfrog, 合体
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 这牛逼的。。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<roylez_> yunfan: 早死早投胎
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席乃也kindle了么？
<roylez_> gfrog: 我的kindle都过时2年了
<lainme> iRaspberrypi: ip138+exim?
<gfrog> roylez_: K3?
<roylez_> gfrog: .
<iRaspberrypi> lainme？？？？
<gfrog> roylez_: 好东西啊，现在K3有实时裁白边工具。
<roylez_> gfrog: 你k基？
<gfrog> roylez_: K4跟touch表示羡慕嫉妒恨
<lainme> iRaspberrypi: 你 18:32 发的
<roylez_> gfrog: 咱俩换，怎么样？
<gfrog> roylez_: 不换，我的K4好久没充电了都。
<gfrog> roylez_: 不当文青好多年。
<roylez_> gfrog: 我看的书大部分是花美元买的，不看pdf很久了
<gfrog> roylez_: zeze
<gfrog> roylez_: 壕席
<roylez_> gfrog: 国内根本是无书可看呢
<gfrog> roylez_: paper啥的还是pdf的呢
<iRaspberrypi> roylez_: 壕席
<gfrog> roylez_: 可以看看金瓶梅
<roylez_> gfrog: 无趣啊
<roylez_> gfrog: 这是给小学生看的
<iRaspberrypi> 	
<iRaspberrypi> lainme 嗯
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<iRaspberrypi> 金牌没
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<gfrog> roylez_: 啧啧
<mosesofmason> gfrog, ...
<roylez_> mosesofmason: 你哪里来的wiki的斗篷？
<mosesofmason> roylez_, 以前申请的
<roylez_> gfrog: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/b2d7b6aac4a8b58acea0/500
<roylez_> gfrog: 我以前就有个同学干这个
<adam8157> gfrog: kindle touch的新固件好给力
<gfrog> roylez_: 矮油，看多了会不会yw？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，例如？
<adam8157> gfrog: 新ui, 更快, 还支持自定义字体!!
<roylez_> gfrog: 屁，这是为国家繁荣娼胜作贡献
<gfrog> adam8157: 能裁白边么？ 不能的无爱
<gfrog> roylez_: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 自定义字体啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛我想看得书都只有pdf的
<gfrog> adam8157: 无爱
<adam8157> gfrog: 我基本不看pdf的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你看啥？ jpg？
<mosesofmason> roylez_, 一般的斗篷去 #freenode 直接要就可以了
<adam8157> gfrog: mobi
<gfrog> adam8157: 求好书
<roylez_> mosesofmason: 有
<mosesofmason> roylez_, 嗯, 看到了...
<roylez_> mosesofmason: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/71fec969jw1e12a5cpjabg.gif
<iRaspberrypi> 如果您访问服务器的唯一方法就是使用 ssh，而且您在通过 /etc/ssh/sshd_config 文件来配置 sshd 时犯了一个错误，那么在重启该服务之后您可能会发现您被锁在服务器外面了
<iRaspberrypi> 那咋办？？
<iRaspberrypi> 跑去机房把服务器重启？
<iRaspberrypi> ？？？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<iRaspberrypi> 买一个vps, 安装openvpn， 安装squid
<iRaspberrypi> 在Raspberry Pi上安装openvpn client, squid
<iRaspberrypi> vpn连接好， 在Raspberry Pi上设置 peer二级proxy
<iRaspberrypi> 配置一个PAC配置文件， 对需要番茄（FQ）的使用Raspberry Pi作为代理
<iRaspberrypi> 5）配置你的浏览器使用pac文件自动配置代理
<iRaspberrypi> Squid 是一个全功能的 web 代理与缓存服务器应用程序，它为超文本传输协议 (HTTP)、文件传输协议 (FTP) 以及其他流行网络协议提供代理和缓存服务。Squid 可以实现安全套接层 (SSL) 请求的缓存和代理、域名服务器 (DNS) 的缓存以及进行传输缓存。
<inode_lf> github这两天上不去了，各位有什么高招
<black_angel> inode_lf, proxy
<soiamso> inode_lf: host 的方法试过吗？
<inode_lf> soiamso: 还没有，刚看到
<gfrog> adam8157: 求transfer机会。
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<soiamso> inode_lf: 国内有推荐的repo吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<inode_lf> soiamso: 什么repo?
<soiamso> inode_lf: 就是类似 github , gitcafe这类
<inode_lf> soiamso: 你自个建一个
<ll1> 有没有用过Windows Live Writer的
<ll1> Windows Live Writer能从博客删除博文吗
<soiamso> ll1: 感觉在这个地方的没有几个用win ?
<inode_lf> ofan: 在不在？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157, 点点点. ㍭ 新年快乐，春节: 18.10天
<inode_lf> 有没有人知道github各个子域名的ＩＰ
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<wiiw> 国内的 git 没用，上面没有内核，没有 rvm , 没有rubygems , 没有 rvm pkg install 需要的东东
<imadper> wiiw: 用git不是为了托管自己的项目吗?
<inode_lf> wiiw: 互联网没有国界，只有墙
<tristan1> imadper: github挂了，easy_install、quicklisp也不能幸免 - -
<wiiw> imadper: vim插件自动安装功能也没了，也依赖github的
<imadper> wiiw: 那就是个下载链接而已了.
<wiiw> imadper: git是为了利用别人的项目。
<pity> gfrog: 刚没在
<jevin> 有人在吗？菜鸟想问下，这个是直接打字聊天的吧？命令只是用来实现某些功能？不会发消息都要先发个什么信息吧？额......
<scmdz> 新手握抓...
<tristan1> jevin: 记得怎么进来：/join-ubuntu 和怎么出去 /leave就行了……
<tristan1> 错了 /join ubuntu-cn
<scmdz> xchat，点，点，点....
<jevin> 噢，我也在网上看了下各种命令，感觉像是一定要打命令才能做某事一样，我就怕发消息也要先打命令！新人菜鸟无意中得知IRC的存在！找了半天，终于找到这么一个中国人多的地方！特来膜拜前辈们并向前辈们学习！！
<tristan1> jevin: 其实中国人最多的地方不在这里……
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<scmdz> 有人用guile的么...1.8的版本是不是只是多了些模块而已，还是还有其他东西？
<jevin> 啊？我在网上看了半天才在这里看到一堆中国人，难道还有另外的神奇地方？
<inode_lf> jevin: 快叫大叔
 * inode_lf 摸摸jevin
<archl> inode_lf: 。。。
<jevin> 大，大，大叔......这个~这个~
<archl> inode_lf: 照片拿来
<jevin> 这是文字聊天工具，而且我不搞基啊~
<jevin> ^_^
 * inode_lf 摸摸archl
<archl> inode_lf: 。少装，照片拿来
<inode_lf> jevin: 傻孩子，/msg send picture filename可以发送图片的
<jevin> 新人不懂~嗯~那个是啥~嗯嗯~确实不会~话说~虽然我是看到这里中国人多才来的这里~但是这里不应该是一个聊Ubuntu的地方吗？各位不应该都是技术宅吗？
<archl> 没有应该啥的，想要就来而已。
<erhandsome> 又来调戏新人0.0
<Freebuilder> 《Linux 字体配置要略（第二版）》目录
<jevin> 原来如此，我以为像我这种完全不玩Liunx的在这里应该都不能说话什么的~
<imadper> jevin: 会gaoji就行了.
<jevin> 擦，这个歧义大了~搞机？（计算机？手机？）搞基？
<erhandsome> 这里有一群基佬...
<jevin> 不是吧
<jevin> 我勒个擦，这么小众的地方，居然是被一群基佬占领了？
<Freebuilder> 人这么少？
<newborn_> topic
<newborn_> 不好意思，第一次玩irc
<scmdz> 呃...怎么开小窗的？
<tristan1> 输入 /query 人名 ？
<erhandsome> scmdz: /query ID
<sou_> 今天这么静？
<jevin> 平时很多人很热闹吗？
<sou_> jevin: 是啊 今天都不爱说话了呢
<black_angel> inode_lf, 能收？
<black_angel> 配了个 conky 结果发现 98% 时间我是看不见那玩意的
<tristan1> black_angel: :P
<sou_> black_angel: 我也犯过这个事～
<Freebuilder> 从不看桌面
<black_angel> 但的确是牛货
<sou_> 你可以配配  fvwm 让它留出 conky的空来不用
<sou_> 就一直能看到了
<inode_lf> black_angel: 骗你的
<black_angel> sou_, 以前有这想法，不过最终还是作罢了，那宝贵的屏幕资源还是留给有用的事吧
<black_angel> inode_lf, 人才
<abine> 有人用Xios么？
<black_angel> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=122585&mode=view/%E6%9C%AA2%E5%91%BD%E5%90%8D.jpg
<black_angel> 马修用的是啥聊天工具呀？irc
<abine> 用来放配置文件真是好
<black_angel> ?
<inode_lf> 没人用Tor browser吗？都怎么翻墙的
<black_angel> 最好奇他那个 devil 会飞走的
<abine> 肉身爬爬走
<black_angel> inode_lf, 我用 goagent
<abine> 游泳过去
<tristan1> inode_lf: ssh……
<abine> 走山林小路过去
<abine> 坐灰鸡过去
<sou_> ssh -D
<abine> 又一个免费云盘来啦
<abine> 谁要
<abine> https://www.cloudme.com/en/signup?c=12882af438f870da080c7e2da6d1b0b0
<^k^> abine 啥, ⇪ CloudMe - The Blue Folder Company
<abine> 注册马上获得3GB的网盘
<abine> 配合Ubuntu的文件管理器使用特方便
<abine> WEBDAV
<abine> 简单共享文件的方式
<black_angel> abine, 非常崩溃，中国电信的访问速度奇葩了
<abine> 老大，你的宽带是128K的吗？
<abine> 快点升级啦
<tristan1> 是啊，回到之前的话题了。您给我100GB的空间，我啥时候能把空间装满……
<abine> 光纤100M到户
<abine> 16GB
<abine> 你要是花钱的话可以买到一个500GB的
<abine> 用这个就是方便共享一些文件啥的
<abine> 比如图片
<abine> 种子
<black_angel> 问题继续，马修的聊天工具是什么来的呢？
<black_angel> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=122585&mode=view/%E6%9C%AA2%E5%91%BD%E5%90%8D.jpg
<abine> 意大利电子产品制造商DaVinci Mobile Technology（达芬奇移动科技）公司是国人在意大利注册的公司吧？？？？？？？？？
<tristan1> abine: 有可能，缩写倒着读是TMD
<tristan1> black_angel: 求片名 - -
<black_angel> tristan1, 虎胆龙威 4, 《Live free or die hard 4》
<abine> 达芬奇家具的造假问题
<tristan1> black_angel: THX
<jevin> 记得以前看过达芬奇手机电视广告,888还是多少来着~
<abine> 让人想起这个公司的名子如此雷同
<black_angel> tristan1, 自由地活着或痛苦地死去，神译成：虎胆龙威，真是服了
<abine> 多了去
<tristan1> black_angel: live free or die 让我想起unix/linux的牌子 > <
<black_angel> tristan1, 啥牌子？
<abine> 外国的那些公司快要把汉字好听的字眼词组用来翻译注册商标完 了
<tristan1> black_angel: unix主页上就有吧
<abine> android按照音译应该翻译成暗债
<abine> 或者暗罪
<abine> LOL
<tristan1> black_angel: http://www.unix.org/what_is_unix/history_timeline.html 左上角图标，大图可以自己搜嘛
<^k^> tristan1 ⇪ t: The UNIX System -- History and Timeline -- UNIX History
<abine> 你用人家anzuo怎么翻译啊？
<jusss> roylez_: shutdown -P和halt -p有区别吗？
<jusss> roylez_: man里写的看不懂...
<roylez_> jusss: 基本只用halt
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐有好事儿没
<jusss> roylez_: 我刚用了shutdown -P发现关机好像比较快点
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天逃会了
<roylez_> jusss: 我向来是直接按电源
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> jusss: 电源键acpi绑了 halt
<black_angel> 我是直接 poweroff
<gfrog> roylez_: adam8157 chrome版渣雷离线助手不能用了，有解儿嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 表示不用chrome
<roylez_> gfrog: userscripts找新的去啊
<jusss> roylez_: 刚看完了to rome with love，woody allen的电影看了3部，总感觉他的电影太短...
<roylez_> jusss: http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/02/09/acpi-setup.html
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ 为笔记本的ACPI事件绑定快捷键 - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<jusss> roylez_: 好长
<tristan1> 好文！
<jusss> roylez_: http://movie.douban.com/subject/6128003/
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 爱在罗马 (豆瓣)
<roylez_> jusss: 不看这种
<jusss> roylez_: 那你喜欢啥
<roylez_> jusss: 暴力，弱智
<jusss> roylez_: 惊声尖叫？
<roylez_> jusss: 没枪没刀不带感
<jusss> roylez_: .，，
<jusss> roylez_: 国产大剧就是你的最爱应该
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> jusss: .
<archl> lainme:  你用的 vpn 是自己架设的吗？
<lainme> archl: 不是。
<archl> lainme: 学校的？单独购买？
<lainme> archl: 单独买的，因为懒得弄……
<archl> lainme: 知道了 - 谢谢。
<archl> lainme: 你到家了就24小时挂在网上的样子？
<lainme> archl: 还在学校。在学校里是24小时的，有台电脑做计算用的服务器
<iRaspberrypi> lainme: VPN不用钱么？
<iRaspberrypi> 双啊
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 不是买的么。看上文。
<iRaspberrypi> 知道啊
<iRaspberrypi> 买的是不是很便宜啊啊啊啊
<iRaspberrypi> LOL
<lainme> iRaspberrypi: 用。不过我每年只用一两次。时间短就用免费的，长的话就买一个月
<iRaspberrypi> 多少钱
 * archl 明白了 - 自己该做其他事去了。
<lainme> iRaspberrypi: 18/月
<iRaspberrypi> 速度快么
<lainme> iRaspberrypi: green vpn 有多个路线可以选的。
<iRaspberrypi> 在买？？
<iRaspberrypi> 可以用支付宝付款么
<iRaspberrypi> 在哪里买？
<archl> iRaspberrypi:  https://www.grjsq.biz/shiyong/67.html
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 设置方法 (PPTP)
<iRaspberrypi> 你和lainme是同一个人????
<manx_> :-)
<maplebeats> = =
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 。。。
<iRaspberrypi> ?//
<archl> iRaspberrypi: 明显不是。
<archl> maplebeats: 在tx留下了？
<archl> 隶属 十分 之流？
<maplebeats> archl, 我在家呢
<maplebeats> archl, 家里蹲
<archl> maplebeats: 哪里人啊。。。又忘了
<maplebeats> archl, 不告诉人我了
<maplebeats> archl, 不告诉你了
<archl> maplebeats: 我太可怕了吗？
 * archl 的健忘确实可怕
 * archl 自暴自弃，反正一直是被留到最后也背诵不过关的。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 現在牆內還能訪問github page嗎？
<archl> cleamoon: 不能
<maplebeats> cleamoon, 应该能把
<maplebeats> dns加密后。。。
<archl> cleamoon: 电信联通测试不能
<cleamoon> archl, ......
<cleamoon> kk，春節還多久？
<archl> cleamoon:  17天
<archl> cleamoon: 反正你不会来
<cleamoon> archl, .......怎麽你回答了？kk哪去了？
<archl> 。kk 病了
<archl> kk 春节
<archl> hello
<^k^> archl, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 17.98天
<archl> 呀。
<archl> cleamoon: 我错了，还有17天加0.98天
<cleamoon> .......kk就認識hello
<iRaspberrypi> 好贵啊
<iRaspberrypi> VPN价格太贵了哦
<iRaspberrypi> ???
<^k^>  05:34
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-23
<pocoyo>  hello
<imint> test
<imint> clear
<^k^> imint, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<imint> test
<imint> hello ?
<imint> where am i ?
<imint> anyone here ?
<imint> nihao ?
<imint> ofan : ni hao ma?
<imint> looks like the xchat does not work at all
<ibodi> test
<imint> ok works
<^k^> ibodi, 点点点. ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 17.65天
<imint> well works at last with mint. just a little bit ogly looking. so far so happy
<alyvin05> hello
<alyvin05> hello
<^k^> alyvin05, 好.. . ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 17.63天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 我一点都不快乐，你快乐么 ？
<^k^> alyvin05, 我很惊讶地听到，你不开心我开心。 ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 17.63天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 我想让你请的吃饭  你请么 ？
<^k^> alyvin05, 它的味道是什么样的？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 17.63天
<alyvin05> 死机器人  叫你的主人出来
<alyvin05> ^k^: 死机器人 叫你主人出来
<^k^> alyvin05, 你生气了很多吗？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 17.63天
<^k^> d
<^k^> d
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: ?
<^k^> d
<iIlL10Oo> 输入法坏了
<alyvin05> ^k^: 没电了么 ？
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你今年几岁了 ？
<alyvin05> ^k^:有个老婆不 ？
<iIlL10Oo> alyvin05: 你来征婚的吗
<iGoogle> alyvin05: 丫丫的。你傻不。
<^k^> d
<^k^> d
<^k^> 发
<^k^> d
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 这咋有关。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee T_T
<iGoogle> 你难道是ssh过去，cli下输入/
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 猜的
<cfy> iGoogle: github.com挂了
<iGoogle> cfy: 没挂。自己https吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 关键不能push fetch啊
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 可能 readline.history.shift 的关系
<cfy> iGoogle: 你确定，我这边全挂了
<cfy> iGoogle: 必须代理才能上
<iGoogle> cfy: remote add httpsgithub https://xxxx
<iGoogle> ● git pull httpsgithub master
<iGoogle> From https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行，我这边都不行
<iGoogle>  * branch            master     -> FETCH_HEAD
<iGoogle> Already up-to-date.
<cfy> ......
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 不知道这函数
<cfy> iGoogle: 好网络 T_T
<iGoogle> 啥。家里哪破网络，一直这样连的
<cfy> iGoogle: 昨天刚刚被封。。。
<iGoogle> 不管。反正一直可以。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<iGoogle> 应该是几天了吧
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.ruby-doc.org/stdlib-1.9.3/libdoc/readline/rdoc/Readline.html
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要来你这。。。。。。。
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Module: Readline (Ruby 1.9.3)
<iGoogle> 好吧。
<^k^> a
<iIlL10Oo> 不行,还是一样..
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 你读入应该没问题啊。没道理和输入法有关，输出也只是查表。
<iGoogle> 人机两用，也只是msg过去吧？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我输入一个字符a, 没回车就发出了
<MeaCulpa> .
<iGoogle> 在哪里输入？ssh？
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 是的
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: screen -r , 然后输入
<alyvin05> iIlL10Oo: 我跟机器人扯蛋呢
<iGoogle> 这也没道理。。。咋会发出。。
<alyvin05> iGoogle: ^_^ 机器人啊，我测试下他到底有多只能
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 我知道了, ruby升级了一次
<alyvin05> 智能
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 算了,不征婚了
<iGoogle> ？@
<alyvin05> iGoogle: 你们就侮辱哥的人格吧  X-(
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 输入法不行,不然就嘿嘿
<iGoogle> alyvin05: 侮辱啥。你就一bot的人格了。叫你和bot交谈。 lol
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 啥征婚？
<alyvin05> iGoogle:  真讨厌  ^_^
<iIlL10Oo> alyvin05: 美女好
<iGoogle> 他说他是哥哦。 iIlL10Oo
<iGoogle> 语气倒是妹子。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<iGoogle> 为啥还是pae
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 怎么改成非PAE
<MeaCulpa> 内核里去掉
<iIlL10Oo> ubuntu简单,只要安装一个内核包,重启就OK
<iIlL10Oo> p   linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic       - Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bi
<iIlL10Oo> i   linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic-pae   - Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bi
<iIlL10Oo> p 是未安装, i 是已安装
<iIlL10Oo> 下载 38.0 MB，耗时 4秒 (8,721 kB/s)
<iIlL10Oo> 获取：1 http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic i386 3.2.0-36.57 [38.0 MB]
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu/
<iGoogle> 直接安装普通版本嘛。现在都64bits的
<iIlL10Oo> 要设置 grub.conf 默认启动项目
<iIlL10Oo> 我有8个内核忘了清理了
<iGoogle> 记得有一个log还是rotate啥的管理，可以自动清除的。忘记具体的了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 真是苦。。。
<iGoogle> outputs the calibration as xorg.conf.d snippet or HAL policy file 真过时了
<iGoogle> cfy: 咋了
<iGoogle> 现在啥工作？
<cfy> iGoogle: github啊，我现在只能做到fetch
<cfy> iGoogle: 不能提交了。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 工作是写common lisp..
<iGoogle> https的也不行？
<cfy> iGoogle: 全部不行啊
<iGoogle> 写这，不正适合你嘛
<iGoogle> soho?
<cfy> iGoogle: 手头只有一个socks5
<iGoogle> 提交就是工作？
<iGoogle> 那不支持socks5吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是啊，在杭州。。。那不是。。。。关键我很多东西都在github上面嘛。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 这下搞的我不能提交了。。
<iGoogle> 我clone你的。然后发给你？
<iIlL10Oo> 安装了非pae的内核,但是开机默认还是选择pae
<cfy> iGoogle: 算了。。。。。这样太麻烦了。。。。。所以我想哭
<iGoogle> 哭吧。lol
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 卸载了pae吧
<iGoogle> 放vps的？ iIlL10Oo
<iIlL10Oo> 非pae算 Previous Linux versions
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 算了, pae 没啥不好的
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 这么多内核,维护也会有遗漏,怕有bug
<pity> iTerm2 中使用 tmux 时不能滚屏吗？
<MeaCulpa> 看PAE那么不顺眼？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: WhiteMoOn: 在FaceBook搜一下Lotus Notes, 还以为到了宝莱坞
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imint> no chinese input :(
<CyrusYzGTt> 软件包 google-chrome-stable.x86_64.0.24.0.1312.52-175374 将被 升级
<CyrusYzGTt> ---> 软件包 google-chrome-stable.x86_64.0.24.0.1312.56-177594 将被 一个更新
<CyrusYzGTt> 下载软件包出错：
<CyrusYzGTt>   google-chrome-stable-24.0.1312.56-177594.x86_64: [Errno 256] No more mirrors to try.
<CyrusYzGTt>   google-chrome-stable-24.0.1312.56-177594.x86_64: Downloaded package google-chrome-stable-24.0.1312.56-177594.x86_64, from google-chrome, but it was invalid.
<imint> hi howto switch on chinese input in mint14? language package installed now
<CyrusYzGTt> im-chooser or  imsettings-switch
<imint> hoho 中文有了。
<imint> ubuntu 你太伟大了，生了个好儿子，青出于蓝了。 :D
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 儿子是谁
<imint> mint
<MeaCulpa> 他妈呢
<adam8157> 他妈呢
<imint> ubuntu 的私生活我倒是没有关注过。不知道哦。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: :)
<MeaCulpa> Mint似乎最近挺流行
<imint> 至少让我拿回会用电脑上网的尊严了。一年上不了网。我已经忍耐到极点了。
<piggybox> 尊严。。。
<imint> :)
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang, 好.. . ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 17.56天
<jlzhang> 我手头有台PC，安装的是Gentoo，做网关用。现在外网访问正常，下载速度能达到满速。但是内网访问网关拷贝文件，无论是SCP还是Samba都会卡住。
<jlzhang> 只能Ctrl-C中断，如果不中断的话，整个网络都会卡住，包括外部网络访问。
<jlzhang> 这台PC刚安装的Gentoo，开启了Iptables没有开启TC。
<jlzhang> 外网使用PPPoE连接。
<jlzhang> 同学们有碰到过这种情况吗？
<imint> piggybox: 现在还是流行 vbox 吗？
<airead> github 被墙了？
<pity> adam8157: 新电脑可以待机多长时间？
<adam8157> pity: 四五个小时没问题 (未优化
<imint> 我的原来9.5小时，现在大概5-6个小时就没电了
<pity> adam8157: 不错，我一朋友也想买个本儿，估计来个上网本就够了
<pity> imint: 你啥机器？
<imint> nexus 7
<pity> imint: 我晕，我们说的是笔记本
<imint> 如果上网买什么本阿。多重
<imint> 平板就可以了
<imint> N7 都觉得太重了
<imint> ofan: 现在用什么了？
<pity> imint: 用途不一样
<imint> 是的。看你主要用什么了。
<imint> 这一年我基本用 nexus 7 很少用本本
<imint> pity: nexus 7 除了打字，真没有什么可以东张西望的了。
<iIlL10Oo> airead: 是啊, 很多工具不能用了,比如 vim+bundle, rvm install , heroku ,很多 linux源码
<imint> pity: 还有 copy paste 也不如键盘好用。
<airead> iIlL10Oo, 可以操不
<iIlL10Oo> airead: 据说是被抢票脚本搞死的,不清楚
<jlzhang> 呃，RTL8169的驱动，可能是驱动的原因……
<pity> imint: 触摸键盘毕竟跟实体键盘差距很大
<imint> 恩，品种不一样。
<imint> ubuntu 第三方源是可以随便加的吗？还是要注意安全问题？
<MeaCulpa> 总有啥认证，签名啥的机制吧
<iIlL10Oo> imint: 最好加官方的,有签名的
<imint> 签名是什么样子的？例子看看
<imint> 我刚才加了个源，也没看傻就加了。
<onlylove> 有让你添加密钥环没
<imint> 这个什么源：sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shawn-p-huang/ppa
<onlylove> PGP的那东西
<imint> 没有问我哦，一加就成功。
<nopcall> Your system is too SLOW to play this!
<MeaCulpa> 天知道~~~
<nopcall> ..看电影竟然会这样么。。
<onlylove> mplayer开始抱怨了
<onlylove> 什么格式的
<onlylove> 码率多少的
<pity> roylez: 主席，你的 tmux 配置文件下面 pane 中显示 localhost 那儿能改吗？
<iIlL10Oo> imint: ppa 的源就是个人源
<pity> roylez: 比如我想 ssh 到某机器时显示那台机器的主机名，或者有个标志显示那个会话是 ssh 的
<iIlL10Oo> Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu
<pity> roylez: ssh 到哪一台主机上
<imint> iIlL10Oo: 官方源的例子看看
<iIlL10Oo> imint: 打开 /etc/apt/sources.list
<imadper> ppa其实就跟aur差不错.
<imadper> 差不多.
<iIlL10Oo> "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main"
<MeaCulpa> 主席用screen吧
<imint> iIlL10Oo: 阿。看到了
<imint> iIlL10Oo: 看到了，不过也看不懂。哈
<iIlL10Oo> imint: 嗯
<imint> iIlL10Oo: 好了，将就能用就高兴了。ubuntu 加油。到时候再换过来。
<imint> 这么多的公司，就比较相信 ubuntu ; 最不信任  google
<iIlL10Oo> imint: 百度差个c++ 函数都是微软的版本
<iIlL10Oo> imint: 百度查个linux问题,都是windows的回答
<imint> 我不用那些的。中国没有一个可以信任的
<imint> 什么360 简直 13 叔的东西，比病毒还恐怖
<ofan> imint: 那你信啥
<iIlL10Oo> imint: google为linux的技术问题专门做了索引
<ofan> imint: 新春哥？
<gfrog> adam8157:
 * imadper 信党!
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<ofan> gfrog: 基娃
<imint> 糟糕，我常常说话比较不注意场合。当我小孩子胡说八道
<gfrog> ofan: 乃的nick也能被ibus联想出来了。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<ofan> gfrog: 太出名了..
<gfrog> ofan: 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪叔儿
<imadper> iGoogle: 收到没有?
<gfrog> roylez: 渣席
 * MeaCulpa 招实习生
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我去!
<imadper> cfy: ^^
<onlylove> 信春哥得永生……
<imint> ofan: 用 ipad mini ?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 魔都
<ofan> imint: 不用
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我去! 是个感叹词...
<imint> ofan: 用傻？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
<ofan> imint: nexus 7
<imint> 恩
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 什么实习
 * MeaCulpa 有人想来玩POWER, EMC, HDS, HP存储否
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 玩unix
<imadper> cfy: ^^^
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 太gaoji，就会linux
 * iIlL10Oo 信春哥
<imint> ofan: nexus 7 skype 强制横屏，键盘出来就没地方看聊天内容了。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啥条件
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都是gaoji东西啊
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 没啥条件...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Linux gaoji多了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 暑假实习？
<imint> OFAN QQ nexus 你用哪个聊的？
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 春季就报道
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 额。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 尼玛，你个老外退散
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我听说unix底下管理用户都有GUI的，linux就只能编辑passwd
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我想申请啊
<ofan> 求实习
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那叫tui, curse之类的terminal gui
<ofan> onlylove: 你挺谁说的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 按你的说法，RHEL之类是unix
<ofan> onlylove: 你听谁说的
<onlylove> ofan: 申请进围墙啊？
<ofan> onlylove: 无所谓
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你说的的确是一大特点，unix基本是command-based, linux基本是config-based
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，对，之前不知道叫什么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所以我认为帽帽的OS是unix
<MeaCulpa> system-network-config-tui 之类的帽帽妖活
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 原来给人装sco 直接玩不了
<imadper> 求配置打印机的tui/gui
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不这么搞SA赚不到钱啊，没技术壁垒
<imadper> 那个config文件真心蛋疼.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 打印机不是有web的么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 对了, 是有.
<MeaCulpa> cups不是挺好么
<imadper> 忘了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你用手写的？娃娃啊...gaoji
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 写错好多次了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 参考了好多文档...
 * MeaCulpa 招实习~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 找cfy.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 上海, 他去
 * ofan 求实习
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我终于知道linux的SA为啥不值钱了……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没啊，外面职场所谓的Linux, 都是RHEL, SLED之类
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<ofan> *nix配置都是vim-based
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以我等用debian的不值钱啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Gentoo, Debian, Slack之类的大部分当然不值钱，copy paste谁不会
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是
<onlylove> 生在山东，四海为家，求实习
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 招人？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 招
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不过没钱哦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 实习，你懂得
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那算了。。。。我现在这份还有补贴。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 实习没工资????
<MeaCulpa> 补贴总有的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 可是实际上RHEL也可以改config
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 做什么呢？
<MeaCulpa> 我回头问问一小时几多
<imadper> cfy: ibm的补贴超过你正式了.
 * gfrog 跟酷啪抢生意，招实习，北京。
<cfy> imadper: gaoji......
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: RHEL想往unix路上靠
<imadper> cfy: 没开玩笑.
<ofan> gfrog: 暑期？
<onlylove> gfrog: 实习补贴有么
<cfy> imadper: ....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是因为上游提供了他们不能删了
<gfrog> ofan: 现在就有hc，暑期也该有
<imadper> gfrog: 没内推的... 不算生意...
<cfy> imadper: 要不你来上海？
<imadper> cfy: 扯... 我有妹子的.
<gfrog> onlylove: 有，20%扣税
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我的问题是，如果unix的话也可以直接编辑config吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 这太黑，比增值税都高
<gfrog> onlylove: 按劳务所得
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: SLED是？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有的已经不行了，搞了类似注册表的东西
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: SLES...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: SUSE嘛
<piggybox> 哦
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这不是找麻烦么……
<gfrog> onlylove: 我朝法律规定学生不得工作，于是就没工资，于是只能按照劳务所得扣税。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: $$$
<MeaCulpa> 魔都天气好，房租便宜
<MeaCulpa> 帝都弱爆了
<ofan> gfrog: 学生不能工作？
<onlylove> gfrog: 表示自己不是学生了，工作四年了
<gfrog> onlylove: RH又是个乖孩子，从来不避税。
<gfrog> onlylove: 那乃没机会了。
<gfrog> ofan: 似乎是这么说。
<ofan> gfrog: 实习不是都有工资么，2-3k
<gfrog> ofan: 那叫补贴
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 魔都房租多少?
<gfrog> ofan: 谁说发钱一定是工资啊
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> gfrog: 那也可以，就当工资
<iGoogle> 专门招实习工的地方，也有。只招实习，用完就退
<iGoogle> 实习秘书
<ofan> iGoogle: 貌似米国也有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知道，比帝都低
<ofan> 骗人的
<iGoogle> ofan: 是吧
<gfrog> ofan: 上税的时候可不给你当工资算的
 * gfrog 抑郁了，md，换小企鹅。ibus这坨渣
<ofan> gfrog: ...尼玛连实习生也剥削
 * imadper 专门招实习的地方: vmware.
<MeaCulpa> vmware...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你不知道怎么知道比帝都低
<ofan> gfrog: ibus还是google员工搞的貌似
 * MeaCulpa 这里是VMWare的敌对势力
<gfrog> ofan: 真心怨不得公司，这是我朝龟腚
 * MeaCulpa 有人来么
<ofan> gfrog: 我说的就是天朝
<imint> gfrog: ibus 怎么了，我刚装了他
 * gfrog VMWare的敌对势力+1
<iGoogle> @gfrog 天天说，剥了你的噶嘛皮，穿一身斗篷，出去吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们是从硬件到架构到虚拟化完全的敌对势力...
<iGoogle> 看到没
<gfrog> ofan: 好好的享受资本主义的腐朽生活吧，千万别回来。
<gfrog> iGoogle: 看到了，无视，XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还有VMWare他妈的敌对势力
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们是18摸的好机油，XD 这条就足够了。
<iGoogle> 割绳子的游戏，里面就有你的亲戚。
<imint> 资本主义腐朽了？我怎么没有看到阿。可能我们这里以及当肥料吸收了。
<imint> 但愿主国健康强大。我们也有底气
<imint> 祖国。
<imint> 是否谁做了中国公务员，都得腐败阿？如果这样，就不要批评GCD。谁坐那都会怀。
 * MeaCulpa 一天200rmb
<imint> ofan 如果你天地良心作个好官，我祝福你将来当国家总理。
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 这么高
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 高么？
<yunfan> vmware为毛不研究远程办公 真搞不懂
<onlylove> imint: 说话尽量避开政治话题，GCD的好member都是基层的
<iGoogle> 最近蛋蛋主席都很沉默啊。 adam8157 roylez
<onlylove> imint: 有了right以后就不咋样了
<iGoogle> 为啥酷胖没事做
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我忙着呢
<iGoogle> 。
<onlylove> iGoogle: 酷胖在招实习，你家崽崽去不
<yunfan> iGoogle: 蛋蛋单位要滚动更新了 事多呗
<iGoogle> 18m的实习，我崽崽最喜欢摸了。
 * MeaCulpa 没有JD, 是人就可以
<yunfan> 主席搞投资了 当然没功夫来瞎扯了
<iGoogle> 该死的滚动，，，
<yunfan> 现在不滚动 我都烦了
<yunfan> 昨天才更新重启的 今天又有更新
<onlylove> debian sid本来就是滚的
 * MeaCulpa 11:42:51 up 30 days 天天滚
<iGoogle> 没事，滚啥。滚出事情来。
<onlylove> 又不是arch……
<yunfan> 关键是更新后为毛要重启
<iGoogle> 强迫你重启了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 怕把你的server累着，让它休息下
<MeaCulpa> 重启不叫休息
<adam8157> iGoogle: momo
<onlylove> 喘口气……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 要不让你也重启下休息休息
<MeaCulpa> 重启了就不喘气了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 感冒着呢，求重启
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是桌面
<iGoogle> 自从蛋蛋去了C，我就紧张了。每天瞎改，不知道哪天就完蛋了。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 那倒没强迫 只是告诉你要重启
<onlylove> yunfan: 桌面就更无所谓了，我每天关机
<yunfan> onlylove: 我桌面一般一个月才关机一次
<adam8157> iGoogle: nnnnd
<iGoogle> yunfan: 一般就算是服务，也是直接restart。根本谈不上重启啊
<yunfan> iGoogle: 蛋蛋还有留一手的黑历史 我真担心以后蛋蛋来到我的pc上 给我演示如何进我的机器 额
<yunfan> iGoogle: 因为昨天的更新有内核
<yunfan> 但是显然可以 kexec
<onlylove> yunfan: 羡慕啊……我每天没事情做，开机器费电，所以就关了
<iGoogle> yunfan: 那我坚决不更新ssh
<yunfan> onlylove: 办公电脑 又不费我电
<onlylove> yunfan: 办公机器都用linux了……我等还在用windows
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是搞开发的 很正常
<iGoogle> 用过时的内核，重来不死机的。 yunfan 坚持这点吧
<yunfan> iGoogle: 还是微内核好 可以一个个替换
<iGoogle> ● uname -r
<iGoogle> 3.2.0-36-8157-generic
<iGoogle> 我草。危险了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你周天要去么?
<yunfan> 哪天再去44 minix3
<yunfan> http://netsplit.com/2012/10/30/goodbye-ubuntu/
<ofan> minix在招pdf
 * MeaCulpa 招Intern
<ofan> minix在招phd
<iGoogle> 招waitress
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> imadper: 擦，补贴真是比我正式工资还高了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 赞体制内
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你用unity的?
<cfy> adam8157: 你才体制内
<adam8157> cfy: 那么高补贴 难道不是体制内?
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，赞体制内 cc imadper MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> adam8157: 用啊。有啥问题？准备黑unity?
 * adam8157 办公室只有我一个人!!!!! 都特么不来
<ofan> cfy: 体制内？
<cfy> adam8157: gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<iGoogle> adam8157: 赶紧招秘书
<adam8157> iGoogle: 好用不? 好用的话过年给我妈换ubuntu
<ofan> cfy: lisp有啥并发框架？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我妈在用的debian stable 有点老了
<iGoogle> 你妈，那适合。不会用的，最喜欢这种了。
<cfy> ofan: 不知道
<hamo> iGoogle: ...
<ofan> cfy: 你不是lisper>
<ofan> cfy: 你不是lisper?
<hamo> iGoogle: 姨姨早
<adam8157> iGoogle: 赞
<iGoogle> 界面就几个大图标，最简单。
<cfy> ofan: 有啥好的并发编程框架？
<iGoogle> hamo: .
<ofan> cf
<adam8157> hamo: 你在one one?
<ofan> cfy: 啥语言
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯，跟G哥one one
<ofan> 这个一般都是标准库提供
<cfy> ofan: 编程语言，不是自然语言哦
<adam8157> hamo: ... 手机还没到
<hamo> adam8157: 没货了
<ofan> cfy: 你在说什么，你问的并发框架
<adam8157> hamo: 在途
<hamo> adam8157: 或者按节操发货
<iGoogle> adam8157: 记得屏蔽了super按键。省得她不知道退回桌面。
<cfy> ofan: 你现在的感受和我一样了
<iGoogle> cfy: 多少米。目前
<cfy> iGoogle: 80每天，。。。。。
<ofan> 看了下cl的async框架，完全就是搞线程，没新意
<iGoogle> 额。做实习？
<cfy> iGoogle: 是啊
<ofan> cl-STM还是个gsoc学生写的
<adam8157> iGoogle: 我妈没那么弱, 打字快, 会skype, webqq无障碍, 还会看youku
<ofan> cfy: 你学lisp难道不学这些？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 哦哟，到底是蛋蛋的妈。厉害。
 * adam8157 还会google文ge内幕 0_0
 * hamo 拜蛋蛋壕
<cfy> ofan: 我学得是其中的一种common lisp
 * hamo 再拜
<ofan> cfy: 就说cl
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<ofan> 我只是不想限定到具体语言
<cfy> ofan: 出门转#lisp....
 * hamo 草榴？
 * hamo 你们在聊草榴？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: common lisp
<ofan> cfy: 我又不搞lisp去那干嘛
<onlylove> gfrog: 你看人酷胖公司的intern，直接没有jd，是人就行
<piggybox> hamo: lol
<cfy> jd是啥？
<ofan> 煎蛋
<onlylove> job describe
<cfy> ofan: 问cl的框架啊
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没jd
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 来不？
<iGoogle> 无要求，岂不是猴子都行
<MeaCulpa> 魔都好啊，池塘里有乌龟
 * hamo 草榴不是那个挺著名的论坛框架么？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 是
<ofan> cfy: 算了
<iGoogle> 太高级了
<ofan> hamo: 你上草留？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 算了，我现在实习的地方可以写common lisp.....
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥公司，透露点
<cfy> iGoogle: glority.com
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦...在我这里除了shell以外你可以写任何东西，但是不允许有pl
<hamo> ofan: 不上，偶尔听 adam8157 蛋蛋壕说起
<cfy> iGoogle: 杭州睿琪
<iGoogle> 啊
<onlylove> 为啥不准有p;
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 为啥不允许有pl ? cc iGoogle
<onlylove> pl
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: cfy 就像厕所里不允许有shit
<iGoogle> cfy: 待遇一般，不高不低。但是福利很差，没有奖金，不过有13个月工资（哪家公司没有13个月工资？），工资增长幅度不大。考虑到加班非常严重，所以性价比不高。
<iIlL10Oo> http://rubyjs.org/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: RubyJS | Home
<iGoogle> 没看出公司做什么的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你们18m的国内公司，真shit。连pl都不会。
<hamo> iGoogle: 破神
<onlylove> iGoogle: 主要是不会解密pl，怕有木马
<iGoogle> 可能。 onlylove
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 经我手的不许写pl
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我们公司有的是只会pl的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: lol awk写php效果？
<onlylove> iGoogle: 应该是py
<iGoogle> php总可以吧
<iGoogle> 哪看着，不和pl一样嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我们是Java大本营...
<MeaCulpa> 不过我们组和J不沾边~
<iGoogle> 啊。java的了啊
<onlylove> java大本营，那要是C不会被喷……
<cfy> iGoogle: 我现在这公司好像奖金就是多发一个月的工资？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36988/lumia-920-drop-into-toilet
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ [图]谁倒霉？诺基亚 Lumia 920 掉进马桶以后 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
 * MeaCulpa 招intern, 是人就行
 * hamo 换工作，给钱就行！
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 什么是  intern
<ofan> hamo: 当五毛，铁饭碗
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 实习
<hamo> ofan: 发帖量上不去养不起家啊
<onlylove> hamo: 写个自动灌水的机器人
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: 哦
<hamo> onlylove: 不行吧，五毛的帖子据说也是要审核的...
<hamo> onlylove: 据说也有绩效他们
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36728/what-languages-fix
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 为什么会有这么多的编程语言 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/36989/what-databases-fix?p=1#comments
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 为什么会有这么多种的数据库 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<archl> 我不想吃东西了。。。
<archl> lol 太累了？
<archl> 无吃饭的欲望。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你挨饿过么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 建议你体验一下
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那种平滑肌抽筋的感觉，只有ml和挨饿才有
<MeaCulpa> archl: 体验过一次，你这被子吃饭和欲望就脱钩了
<MeaCulpa> s/被子/辈子
<linsux> 垂死的糯鸡鸭
<iIlL10Oo> archl: 缺少运动,生命在于运动
<roylez> hamo: 土2肥圆
<roylez> hamo: 你又换啥工作？
<MeaCulpa> 饿一次
<roylez> iGoogle: 神
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<roylez> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 手机还没送来不幸福啊
<roylez> adam8157: N4？
<adam8157> roylez: 买不到N4
<roylez> adam8157: 那什么手机
<onlylove> 什么高档货
<adam8157> roylez: moto razr v
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 这手机有人买？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我买...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似国内很不流行
<MeaCulpa> 以前moto有个自家的linux?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 E2时代
<roylez> adam8157: 真壕，用的东西就是没人懂
<^k^> d
<adam8157> roylez: 便宜货来的
<roylez> adam8157: 公交卡还有5元，舍不得用掉，今天走路来上班的
<adam8157> roylez: 0-)
<adam8157> roylez: 0_0
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。当然饿过。2天基本不吃。
<adam8157> roylez: 我每天都是走路上班
<roylez> adam8157: 接济下吧
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 你住1200的房子试试走路去上班看看
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 那我就在家办公了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我春节前找一天也走路来上班，不过要事先请假，估计来露个脸就必须出发回家了
<hamo> roylez: 你来帝都吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 而且必须想法子过黄浦江
<hamo> roylez: 让蛋蛋请客吃饭
<hamo> roylez: 我还能蹭
<roylez> hamo: 那不如wfh
<archl> hamo: 。
<xumingmingv> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 俏江南
<archl> hamo: 蛋蛋平时不请你？
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
 * adam8157 HELL NOT
<roylez> archl: 你从鸡蛋上拔根毛试试
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 俏江南, 苏浙汇，下午茶你们楼里SPR
<archl> roylez: ...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 苏浙汇真心一般
 * hamo 拜PHD
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 虽然不贵, 但是很难吃
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没吃过，作为江南人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 早上驴火
 * adam8157 吃饭去
<hamo> adam8157: 帮我把衣服带过来
 * archl 一个月吃一次蛋糕和红烧肉就够幸福了。平时干面+生菜即可。。。
<onlylove> 难道蛤蟆没穿衣服
<mosesofmason> http://news.qq.com/a/20130123/001252.htm
<^k^> mosesofmason 啥, ⇪ 辽宁辽阳市灯塔市与沈阳交界发生5.1级地震_新闻_腾讯网
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆这是强调，昨晚和蛋蛋在一起。
<iGoogle> 这是重点
<archl> 蛤蟆每天都和蛋蛋一起吧。
<iGoogle> archl: 注意关键词
<iGoogle> 衣服
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我司没有13x
<archl> 。。。衣服啥的。随意就脱了
<yunfan> archl: 额 想不到你这么奇葩 喜欢干面
<chong> 没人讨论ｕｂｕｎｔｕ吗？这里被谁占领了：－Ｏ
<cfy> chong: .
<chong> cfy: ...
<archl> chong: 这里不就是聊天室么。
<onlylove> 这里被水军占领了
<cfy> chong: 你不会来自qq群把
<chong> 谁用过steam?
<chong> cfy: 不是，以前好像就在这里见过你哦
<iGoogle> 那破东西，别用算了。
<cfy> chong: o
<chong> cfy: 你在这里呆了很长时间了吧
<iGoogle> 睡觉，梦见噶嘛去。
<chong> iGoogle: 哪里破了？
<cfy> chong: 是啊
<archl> chong: 因为要交钱。
<chong> iGoogle: 我装了，有个team fortress 2太大了，没下下来
<archl> 哈哈
<chong> 也有免费的
<chong> 不过好像要翻墙
<chong> steam不错哦，越来越多游戏开始做linux下面的native客户端了
<yunfan> chong: 我装了 告诉我显卡驱动版本不行 额
<yunfan> 想玩那个portal2
<chong> yunfan: 恩，要独立显卡，不然玩不了
<houge> chong: 不需要翻墙，steam设置里面可以设置镜像服务器，最快的是在上海
<imadper> chong: 不用独立显卡.
<MeaCulpa> Steam?
<imadper> yunfan: 里面都是老游戏的...
<chong> houge: 我先了上面，不好用啊
<MeaCulpa> Steam? Steam只有Ubuntu客户端，没有Linux客户端吧
<chong> imadper: 集成显卡跑不动３Ｄ的
<houge> 到目前为止，steam提供最好的第一人称游戏就TF2了，
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 解压之后自己塞到对应目录就行了.
 * MeaCulpa 需要的游戏要么是DirectX的，要么有native installer
<imadper> chong: 扯.
<chong> Steam支持挺多Ｌinux的
<imadper> chong: 不用独立显卡也行的.
<houge> imadper: 那没办法，换个独显的玩，不过我个人观点是，玩游戏还是选择win7
<MeaCulpa> 好的FPS都有Linux
<chong> imadper: ３Ｄ开源驱动真不行
<yunfan> chong: 我是独显的 公版gt430
<houge> imadper: 非独立显卡，玩玩那个斯大林格勒保卫战也不错
<yunfan> 只是驱动版本上不去而已
<chong> yunfan: 装官方驱动应该可以吧
<houge> 现在看来，独显的NV私有驱动是目前最好的，ATI的还在做梦
<yunfan> chong: 我就是官方驱动的
<houge> chong: 官方的NV挺好
<chong> houge: 是ＮＶ做的给力
<yunfan> 只不过好久没更新了
 * imadper 你们竟然喜欢nv的linux驱动...
<houge> chong: 不是，是Linus竖的中指给力
<houge> imadper: 那枚办法，你试试ATI的
<chong> houge: 竖中指是说Ｌinux没办法支持双显卡动态切换
<imadper> houge: 用过, 怎么了?
<yunfan> 有用就好 哥又不是原教旨主义
<imadper> houge: fglrx
<houge> chong: 那无所谓，关键竖了
<chong> houge: 哈哈，闭源驱动你试试ＮＶ
<chong> houge: 还是很给力的跑分比起开源驱动
<houge> chong: 不用试，我用台式机，我懂得
<houge> chong: 那必须的，3D游戏必须私有驱动，开源驱动在2D方面还成
<chong> 为啥３Ｄ驱动不给开源呢？
<wiiw> chong: 源码里面有很多通用的代码, 被ATI拿去, 增加ATI的实力
<houge> 我自己的台式机用ATI HD7750，英雄萨姆3，ubuntu 12.04特效全开的情况下，fps最多9，windows同样情况，fps最低39
<piggybox> 对公司没什么好处吧
<houge> chong: 因为他们也要吃饭
<wiiw> chong: 到时候ATI跑个分数超过了NV 咋办
<chong> wiiw: 开源的也有竞争吗？
<wiiw> chong: 用户到时候都买 ATI 了咋办
<MeaCulpa> houge: 那是游戏烂
<houge> MeaCulpa: 那个游戏说实话，确实烂
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我们id一族，Linux下面都表现很好
<chong> wiiw: 不是让客户用着爽了，就会买他们显卡吗？　ＡＴＩ就做不出来？
<MeaCulpa> houge: 来ET
<houge> MeaCulpa: 不过也从某个方面表达了我对ATI私有驱动的纠结
 * imadper 终于有帐号了... 泪流满面!!!
<houge> MeaCulpa: ET是什么？
<MeaCulpa> Enemy Territory
<wiiw> chong: NV的源码里面,一定有10%的地方值得ATI学习. 同样ATI的代码里面,也有9% 值得NV 学习的地方
<MeaCulpa> nvidia闭源还是游戏首选
<wiiw> chong: 开源就给竞争的对手提供了一个武器
<houge> MeaCulpa: 哦，= = ，那个我不玩，我还是喜欢显卡危机2和孤岛危机3那种画面一流的游戏
<chong> wiiw: Ｌinux上面也竞争吗？毕竟用户很少
<wiiw> chong: 源码里面可能有for windows 的一部分跨平台驱动
<houge> 话说英雄萨姆3各位可不要一时冲动在Steam上买了
<MeaCulpa> houge: ...画面一流...
<houge> chong: 小众的东西，自己high一下就好
<MeaCulpa> houge: 那还是去玩windows directX游戏，拼贴图
<MeaCulpa> houge: 那还是去玩windows directX游戏，拼贴图材质数量的
<MeaCulpa> houge: 来玩EQ2吧~'
<chong> wiiw: 恩恩，用ＬＩＮＵＸ的本来就少，玩游戏的更少
 * MeaCulpa 以前几乎专门用Linux玩游戏
<ofan> imadper: 什么帐号？
<houge> MeaCulpa: 我自认为cryengin3、虚幻3和寒冰2是最好的游戏引擎
<ofan> steam要出steambox
<ofan> 基于Linux的
<imadper> ofan: rh的bugzilla帐号.
<houge> MeaCulpa: 我改用win7专门玩游戏了 :P
<ofan> 以前是驱动不行，现在驱动行了，x11不行
<chong> ＬＩＮＵＸ做游戏平台还是没问题的，ｐｌａｙｓｔａｔｉｏｎ是不是也是ＬＩＮＵＸ？
<houge> ofan: 呵呵，就一个source和unity3d引擎，等他们自己自娱自乐以后看看谁继后尘吧
<MeaCulpa> chong: 是
<houge> chong: 两个概念
<chong> ofan: ３Ｄ游戏跟Ｘ11有关系吗？
<ofan> chong: 自己google
<houge> chong: 我用nmap测过ps3，60%以上推测是NetBSD系统
 * ofan STFW
<ofan> houge: nmap就能扫出来？那还叫netbsd?
<chong> houge: nmap可以分析出来协议占的特性，还是有可信度的，没研究过ＰＳ
<houge> ofan: 是推测出来，肯定是BSD的系统
<ofan> 怎么个推测
<houge> ofan: 具体就不晓得了，我用深度扫描我家的ps3网络端口扫出来的
<alpha080> dnscrypt-proxy咋用？
<houge> 其实现在ps3上的游戏画质都挺令人纠结，ps还是买独占游戏吧，比方合金装备、战神什么的，通用平台还是pc给力
<chong> ofan: 3D使用的是direct render好像不会受Ｘ11影响多大
<chong> ofan: ２Ｄ才会走xserver那种Ｃ/Ｓ模式，有开消
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的虚幻三，因为一个小问题导致Linux版本难产
<houge> 莫斯显卡交火一般都需要12G以上内存？
<houge> 貌似
<chong> MeaCulpa: Unity3D是不是可以开发的跨平台？
<houge> chong: 是的
<houge> chong: 如果你像玩，我推荐一个游戏给你
<houge> 是linux上的
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: dnscrypt-proxy 只要user直接运行就可以了？
<chong> houge: 推荐个
<oinil> 求个入侵电脑教程。 局域网入侵
<gfrog> adam8157: release party? 去啊
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> chong: 不知道
<gfrog> adam8157: 薅羊毛的好机会
<MeaCulpa> 警方查扣4万张色情光盘 4位专家花1个多月鉴定
<gfrog> onlylove: jd？ 我们好像也没jd吧。 哦，有，能查到。
<houge> chong: 稍等
<gfrog> hamo|afk: 黑毛儿
<david_wu> MeaCulpa: 鉴定啥？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<chong> houge: Temple run2用这做的，看起来不错，不知它的跨平台到什么程度
<freeflying> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/baidu-music-search-available-for-ubuntu-13-04
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: 咋 hack git.eclass ? 给个关键词，俺把 layman 里面的gentoo-zh地址直接修改无效
<houge> chong: http://www.rochardthegame.com/en/
<freeflying> roylez: adam8157 iGoogle ^^
<roylez> freeflying: 嘛？
<houge> chong: 程度是全平台，ps, xbox, pc, linux...
<chong> houge: 不会吧，那么强大
<freeflying> roylez: 搜索百度音乐的
<david_wu> chong: 啥这么强大？
<chong> david_wu: unity 3D
<maplebeats> 迅雷在免费送离线下载= =
<david_wu> chong: 哦，好像一直都很强大吧？
<houge> chong: 是啊，确实很强大，这样的引擎，比较适合PC玩，PS和Xobx就不适合了，因为无法体现出它的价值
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<alpha080> 直接改hosts 上 github了。。
<chong> 大家有人知道不知道ppstream这公司咋样？
<alpha080> 最没脑的方法
<maplebeats> chong: 你要干 啥？
<chong> maplebeats: 随便问问:-D
<maplebeats> chong: 你要去么？
<chong> maplebeats: 你知道咋样吗？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有没有linux上的 类似使命召唤那种射击的 我想玩杀好多人的游戏 老跟人对战无聊了
<maplebeats> chong: 应该还行吧
<chong> maplebeats: 离线下载没用，只是让你见识下xunlei有多强大的缓存在服务器，真正下的话就要会员
<maplebeats> chong: 没啥，我要把这两个月顶过去。。。过了就换旋风离线用
<chong> maplebeats: 不太懂，p2p技术还是比起youku还是能省很多钱的，相对赢利应该容易点吧
<maplebeats> chong: 不懂
<chong> 迅雷真牛B，啥动西都在服务器缓存着，这东西涉及到多少版权的东西，也敢玩
<yunfan> chong: youku能控制推送 比较容易盈利
<chong> yunfan: 主要赢利不是前面的视频广告吗？ 现在应该还是在烧钱吧，带宽贵，正版的资源贵
<chong> yunfan: youku用户体验比youtube差多了，视频广告那么长时间，还关不掉
<houge> chong: 其实这并不重要，重要的是我喜欢看youtube上的广告，太TMD有创意了
<yunfan> chong: 那是因为国人的PM烂  但我说的是他那种形式容易盈利
<houge> 毕竟不同国家的审美不同，老外的广告到最后才知道这货想卖什么
<chong> houge: 对，广告质量也不错，比肯德鸡什么的强多了，看着就想吐
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ET
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 你去portage的git模块里在git clone之类前面加上proxychains...
 * david_wu 别想了，鸡翅是送的，可乐也是送的。。。。服务员我们也送。。。
<fivesheep> 恒源祥 羊羊羊.. 12次
 * david_wu 还想什么，半夜快来肯德鸡。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: et很老了吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 近期FPS不多，Linux FPS更不多
<MeaCulpa> Rage没Linux版？
<david_wu> fivesheep: 是 12 生肖各一次。
<alpha080> MeaCulpa: /usr/portage/eclass/git.eclass 这个？
<MeaCulpa> alpha080: 进去看看，也许时
<fivesheep> 有没人来dota2?
<alpha080> teeworld吧。。
<chong> 这里泡的同学似乎时间都很充分，谁有靠谱的项目，咱也充分利用下资源嘛：－D
<atheism> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> atheism: pong
<Atavg2012> e
<atheism> adam8157: 你怎么得到家里的机器的IP的？
<adam8157> atheism: 花生壳
<david_wu> adam8157: 源来你的 IP 是真的啊。。。
<adam8157> david_wu: ?
<atheism> adam8157: ... 这也是个办法 我想回家配一个可以发短信的。。。
<david_wu> adam8157: 俺们都不用真 IP。
<hamo> atheism: 这么gaoji
<adam8157> david_wu: 你在说什么?
<MeaCulpa> http://news.163.com/13/0123/07/8LSUJVKE0001124J.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa 啥, ⇪ 广西警方疑为完成任务钓鱼执法 上钩者被判7年_网易新闻中心
<MeaCulpa> 钓鱼抓贩毒了...
<MeaCulpa> gaoji..
<atheism> hamo: CMCC fetion...
<atheism> hamo: 这是很土鳖的吧
<david_wu> chong: 有项目？
<atheism> hamo: diang每天都会filter短信阿
<hamo> atheism: 不明觉厉
<hamo> atheism: diang?
<atheism> hamo: party...
<hamo> atheism: ...
<david_wu> adam8157: 花生壳还活着？
<adam8157> david_wu: sure
<yunfan> 3322应该也还在吧
<hamo> yunfan: 3322貌似挂了把？
<david_wu> yunfan: 这种东西还有需求么。
<chong> david_wu: 猪八戒上接过小活，给钱太少了，没动力做。
<atheism> hamo: 我想配好openwrt拨号获得地址后给我发个通知，这样我放在家给爸妈用，出了问题我就可以远程登过去解决
<david_wu> chong: 大活小活一起接，钱还嫌少？
<chong> david_wu: 帮做了一个小程序，赚了2000吧，也花了几个周末，不值啊
<hamo> atheism: adam8157 都是gaoji人啊
<atheism> hamo: 我现在想到的是sendmail或者直接飞信，有没有好建议？
<hamo> atheism: 申个ddns每次ping一下就可以了
<david_wu> hamo: 申请什么，现在 DNS 不都私架么。。
<alpha080> david_wu: 是ddns
<david_wu> alpha080: 私架的 DNS 写个脚本不就 DDNS 了么。。。
<atheism> hamo: 这个也不错：）
<adam8157> hamo: 你能配个notification么...
<david_wu> alpha080: 3322.org 除了客户端，不是还有用 lynx 来更新 IP 的方法么。懒得写客户端可以写个什么 PHP 的，通过 HTTP request 来更新 DNS 记录。
<alpha080> david_wu: 没用过3322.。。
<david_wu> alpha080: 哦。。
<yunfan> david_wu: 有的
<yunfan> chong: 什么活 多少钱
<david_wu> yunfan: 有什么？
<yunfan> david_wu: 3322
<Atavg2012> 要干什么猥琐之事？
<david_wu> yunfan: 哦。
<adam8157> bluezd: 上午没上班?
<Atavg2012> 大家说说我学的软件测试有没有前途啊？
<Atavg2012> 测试方向的
<yunfan> Atavg2012: 这个你可以问问阿蛋
<scmdz> 请教各位，有没有什么办法能让我电脑上的软件发现不了NAT
<cfy> 工作用linux装哪个好呢？
<yunfan> cfy: ubuntu
<cfy> debian stable什么时候出新版本？
<chong`> cfy: 一直用ubuntu
<cfy> yunfan: ubuntu?
<CyrusYzGTt> centos
<yunfan> cfy: 是真的 不折腾 适合工作用
<cfy> 我还是debian把
<cfy> yunfan: debian也不折腾啊
<CyrusYzGTt> centos
<chong`> cfy: 没太大区别，你不就用来写写代码吗，要求不高啊对系统
<alpha080> gentoo...
<yunfan> cfy: debian是社区搞的 有的东西不如ubuntu这样商业公司推动的好
<cfy> yunfan: 比如？
<chong`> cfy: 我就emacs+编译的环境就够我用了
<yunfan> cfy: 比如某些驱动
<cfy> yunfan: 工作机要啥驱动
<yunfan> cfy: 以前许多无线驱动就老搞不定
<cfy> yunfan: .....
<yunfan> cfy: 许多公司采购那种便宜的 华为 的
<cfy> yunfan: 那我用不到
<Atavg2012> 我就装的ubuntu满好的
<alpha080> 博通么。。
<yunfan> broadcom和maxwell 这两家的无线芯片我一看就火大 当年
<yunfan> cfy: 还有一点  现在阿蛋坐镇c记 你有毛问题可以得到解决
<cfy> yunfan: 算了吧，我还是debian好咯
<nopcall> 囧 手头上有个keycool 104 白色 黑轴 求换nopoo mini84
<Atavg2012> 这里有没有C#的频道？
<yunfan> cfy: 既然你早有答案 何苦来问嘛
<bluezd> adam8157: 上了啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才去机房了
<cfy> yunfan: 看能否被颠覆
<adam8157> bluezd: 啧啧
<cfy> yunfan: 寻求认同感
<imadper> cfy: arch吧.
<piggybox> Atavg2012: 可能是#csharp
 * hamo 目击不撸兄上或者被上
<bluezd> adam8157: 服了,不是口没连就是给连错了
<yunfan> cfy: 看来你的工作也很清闲
<cfy> yunfan: why?
<cfy> imadper: better than debian?
<Atavg2012> 这个csharp貌似不是中文频道？？？？
<yunfan> cfy: 现在经常看你来这鬼混了
<imadper> cfy: 不用升级了.
<imadper> cfy: 新特性也全.
<imadper> cfy: aur, 软件也多.
<leaveboy> imadper: arch 现在是比较流行，
<piggybox> Atavg2012: 这里大部分都不是中文频道
<cfy> imadper: 我先用debian装个，以后准备着换gentoo....
<leaveboy> imadper: 之前用ubuntu，仙子啊都改用arch了
<leaveboy> 现在
<Atavg2012> piggybox:奥
<imadper> cfy: 有时间, gentoo当然更好.
<imadper> leaveboy: 恩. arch现在做得好.
<yunfan> imadper: alfs
<imadper> yunfan: 啥来的?
<yunfan> imadper: 这是我在linux上的终极追求了
<imadper> yunfan: 试过没?
<leaveboy> yunfan: lfs,这东西太折腾了
<yunfan> imadper: 只试过lfs
<yunfan> leaveboy: alfs是automated
<leaveboy> yunfan: 之前在虚拟机里面搞过一次，耗时近一个礼拜，实际使用10个小时
<leaveboy> yunfan: 还是手动走一边好点
<onlylove> leaveboy: 仙子？那个？
<Atavg2012> 像毕业过后去google，不知道有什么具体要求，求指导
<onlylove> 毕业以后去google你就别搞c#
<Atavg2012> 额，我的专业是c#
<Atavg2012> java也学一点
<leaveboy> onlylove: 现在
<onlylove> 什么专业
<onlylove> leaveboy: 问你仙子是哪个人……
<Atavg2012> 软件工程 测试方向
<onlylove> ms的？
<leaveboy> onlylove: 你想知道
<onlylove> leaveboy: 想知道是不是chinaunix那个
<imadper> ofan: .
<leaveboy> onlylove: 全名叫百合仙子
<imadper> ofan: ping
<imadper> adam8157: ping.
<ofan> imadper: pong
<onlylove> 据说google使用windows是要申请的
 * ofan 感觉好2
<onlylove> leaveboy: 哦，那不是
<imadper> ofan: can't agree with you anymore, 到底是同意还是不同意?
<imadper> adam8157: ^^^
<leaveboy> onlylove: chinaunix那个好看么？
<ofan> imadper: any more吧
<hamo> imadper: 蛋蛋壕正在被大家围观
<onlylove> imadper: 字面看是同意
<hamo> imadper: 估计没时间理你
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 那究竟是不是同意?
<imadper> hamo: .
<onlylove> leaveboy: 没见过，只是看见好像重名，就问下是不是
<imadper> onlylove: 不了解呀...
<hamo> imadper: can agree with you no more
<hamo> imadper: 就是不能同意更多嘛
<onlylove> imadper: 就是不能同意你更多，自己想
<leaveboy> onlylove: 都是在幻想阶段
<imadper> hamo: onlylove 不信你们俩.
<onlylove> imadper: 信不信由你
<ofan> im
<imadper> ofan: 你说?
<ofan> imadper: 双重否定表肯定
<imadper> ofan: 看msg
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 你这个是少数老美能理解的双重否定
<onlylove> leaveboy: 幻想阶段……
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 一般黑人是不理解的
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 比如: "I can't agree no more"
<Atavg2012> 听说google的招聘很难进的，只找211的学校？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那句话是hamo说的吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 他说的anymore，意思不一样
 * hamo 不明觉厉
<Atavg2012> 求一位  大佬 指导
<ofan> anymore本身就要用在否定菊里
<onlylove> 这谁英语这么烂，去ubuntu学几天再回来
<hamo> Atavg2012: 想去google?
<Atavg2012> 嗯
<hamo> Atavg2012: 找蛋蛋，他去过
<Atavg2012> 谷歌是wide梦想
 * MeaCulpa 英语还行，求推荐
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 拜缩写帝
<Atavg2012> 那位是蛋蛋？
<hamo> Atavg2012: adam8157
<Atavg2012> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 Atavg2012 说「不用谢!」
<hamo> mosesofmason: ...
<onlylove> hamo: 你这么和新人说小心蛋蛋ban了你
 * imadper hamo 会害怕被ban?
<hamo> onlylove: 你看我的cloak..我现在也是自己人了
<leaveboy> !linux | onlylove
<leaveboy> onlylove: !linux
<leaveboy> leaveboy:
<leaveboy> leaveboy: | !linux
<leaveboy> !linux | leaveboy
<onlylove> leaveboy: 拿我做什么实验呢
<leaveboy> onlylove: 呵呵
<hamo> onlylove: 再说蛋蛋确实去过google，没说假话
<leaveboy> onlylove: 看到效果了？
<onlylove> hamo: 去过是去过，不过蛋蛋好像不喜欢别人这么叫
<onlylove> leaveboy: 啥也没看到，我用web登录的
<hamo> onlylove: 这是尊称呢
<onlylove> 我不值得这么做……
<pocoyo>  /ops
<leaveboy> onlylove: 可能是这个chann
<leaveboy> onlylove: 可能是这个chann
<pocoyo> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 pocoyo 说「不用谢!」
<leaveboy> onlylove: 可能是这个channel没有这个功能
<hamo> 不用谢
<onlylove> 不用那么gaoji的功能，能聊天就行
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹
<MeaCulpa> ..
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<onlylove> hamo: 和你说过的
<hamo> adam8157: 反射弧真长
<imadper> adam8157: 那个 mosesofmason 是谁的?
<imadper> adam8157: 太贱了
<hamo> 谢谢
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 hamo 说「不用谢!」
<adam8157> hamo: 尼码 我在和老板说话!
<mosesofmason> hamo, ...
<hamo> adam8157: 反射弧长
 * hamo 嗯嗯
<imadper> adam8157: 别人聊着聊着天, 说句谢谢, 她就打岔.
<maplebeats> 好像挺热闹的，讲啥啊
<hamo> 谢谢 imadper
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙对 hamo 说「不用谢!」
<mosesofmason> imadper, ...
<hamo> mosesofmason: 太笨了你
<onlylove> ban掉
<imadper> mosesofmason: 起码识别一下呀.
 * hamo 绿茶加点糖，味道还挺香
<imadper> hamo: 不都是花茶+冰糖吗? 绿茶直接喝就行了.
<hamo> imadper: 我今天试了试，味道还不错
 * MeaCulpa 招实习
<cfy> yunfan: cat debian.iso > /dev/sdX
<cfy> yunfan: ubuntu能这么搞么？文档里好像没说，你知道么？
 * hamo 小朋友们当心酷胖叔叔哟...
<cfy> hamo: why?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 去死
<imadper> HAM
<yunfan> cfy: 不能
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 为什么不用 dd
<imadper> hamo: 你被酷胖怎么了, 孩子?
<hamo> cfy: 听过  友朋小吃 的段子没？
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 招来干啥
<onlylove> imadper: 我怎么记得是红茶加方糖
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 这个无所谓。
<yunfan> cfy: iso的格式跟hd的不一样来着
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 干活啊
<cfy> yunfan: 那debian可以，你怎么俗话哦
<cfy> yunfan: 那debian可以，你怎么说
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 哪方面的
<cfy> hamo: 没有
<imadper> onlylove: 恩, 月经的时候喝?
<yunfan> cfy: 那只能说debian那个iso专门为这个目的准备呗
<hamo> cfy: 那不就得了
<cfy> yunfan: 算了，还是debian好咯。。。
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 出卖肉身么
<onlylove> imadper: 你……
<cfy> hamo: @_@
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 打打字写写文档
 * hamo 扣腚！
<iIlL10Oo> UNetbootin
<yunfan> cfy: 但是ubuntu可以直接从那个squashfs镜像上起 额
<cfy> yunfan: 我只有一个U盘
<iIlL10Oo> p   unetbootin                         - installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a par
<cfy> yunfan: 一个os x
<yunfan> hamo: 吃小朋友
<hamo> yunfan: .
<cfy> yunfan: one .iso
<iIlL10Oo> p   unetbootin                         - installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a par
<iIlL10Oo> UNetbootin allows for the installation of various Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive, so it's no different from a standard install, only it doesn't need a CD. It can create a dual-boot install, or replace the existing OS entirely.
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<yunfan> cfy: 这都什么年代了 还用iso
<cfy> yunfan: 那你怎么安装？
<onlylove> cfy: pxe或者netinstall之类的
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: 把 ubuntu.iso 放在 u 盘里, 开机引导u 盘里的iso
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: how?
<cfy> iIlL10Oo: 不要说装软件。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 我是直接下 hd引导的镜像
<onlylove> cfy: 需要个grub
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: grub 设置成硬盘安装模式就可以
<cfy> onlylove: iIlL10Oo: new machine installed win xp
<iIlL10Oo> cfy: xp 里面安装 grub4dos
<yunfan> cfy: 另外我玩的系统还有不需要占用分区的 只需要复制文件过去就行的 比如 tinycorelinux puppylinux
<cfy> yunfan: 哪里有？　http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<iIlL10Oo> puppy 支持 apt-get 吗
<ofan> yunfan: iso不就是镜像
<leaveboy> !give onlylove wiki time
<leaveboy> !give leaveboy wiki time
<leaveboy> !test
<alpha080> http://blog.douban.com/douban/2013/01/23/2382/
<imadper> cfy: 你要改用ubuntu?
<alpha080> 最后一句话太恶心了。。
<cfy> imadper: 可以考虑，我喜欢漂亮的
<onlylove> cfy: 你试试吧，这个，有的发行版可以dd有的不行
<onlylove> cfy: 漂亮的，搞个好看的wm就行了
<cfy> onlylove: 讨厌折腾
<iGoogle> cfy: 恩。你开窍了。
<onlylove> cfy: 参考conky和fvwm的配置文件
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以我转os x了。。。
<cfy> onlylove: 这么麻烦？
<cfy> 我喜欢简单的
<cfy> 漂亮的
<imadper> cfy: kde你用吗?
<iGoogle> 可那太封闭
<yunfan> cfy: 你想开了
<cfy> imadper: 无所谓
<imadper> cfy: archlinux + kde
<onlylove> cfy: 你赶紧用windows去
<iGoogle> 要钱，要钱
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么封闭了？
<yunfan> ofan: iso是一种镜像 镜像不是只有iso
<leaveboy> 为什么中文的没有 !give leaveboy wiki time 类似的功能
<imadper> cfy: 你gentoo编译kde要多久....
<cfy> onlylove: windows这么难用的别推荐给我了
<leaveboy> * 为什么中文的没有 !give leaveboy wiki time 类似的功能
<iGoogle> 这还要我说？封闭。。
<alpha080> imadper: 好几个小时吧。。
<cfy> imadper: don't know,我以前用sawfish的
<onlylove> cfy: 那苹果，反正就那样了
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实我不知道
<cfy> onlylove: 秒杀win
<onlylove> cfy: linux外观想要好看就得折腾
<imadper> alpha080: 目测4小时以上.
<cfy> onlylove: hate 折腾
<onlylove> cfy: 要不就kde
<ofan> cfy: 你开窍了
<iGoogle> 之前水果连opera都不让进app store.
<cfy> ofan: learn from you
<alpha080> imadper: 没去注意，反正都是晚上要睡觉时候编译，早上肯定能用
<ofan> iGoogle: mac上opera界面显示都错误
<imadper> alpha080: 编译出错了, 就再去睡一觉~
<iGoogle> 嘛。现在进了。啥都正常。难道你之前hack过？
<onlylove> cfy: 而且fvwm的配置全文本的，有啥难的，难道你想像win那样修理注册表
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove: e17的配置方便
<cfy> onlylove: 不不
<ofan> iGoogle: 现在一样有错误
<yunfan> 不觉得注册表那种模式有什么不好
<imadper> cfy: e17确实好.
<imadper> cfy: 不过, stumpwm更好.
<ofan> 按钮位都重叠的
<cfy> onlylove: 我喜欢拿来用的，没有经历和心思配置
<onlylove> cfy: iIlL10Oo 推荐的e17不错
<iGoogle> 没看到， ofan
<ofan> cfy: 配置还是要的
<ofan> iGoogle: 你也mac?
<cfy> onlylove: 我要先把系统撞上。。。
 * gfrog 抢不到机器使，不幸福。
<iGoogle> ios ofan
<cfy> ofan: 配个蛋蛋啊。。。。os x都没地方配置。。。
<onlylove> cfy: 那就直接console
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦，ip5?
<ofan> cfy: 你naive了
<iGoogle> 1
<cfy> ofan: ......
<cfy> onlylove: 这不扯么。。。。。console能漂亮到哪里去？
<alpha080> cfy: 不扯淡的，console直接差别也很大
<onlylove> cfy: 我真没办法，那些漂亮的都是配置出来的
<ofan> cfy: 所有的mac配置都可以写到文件里
<cfy> ofan: gaoji fan
<onlylove> cfy: 要不你看谁的配置好看，问问他怎么搞的，直接要过来
<alpha080> ubutntu 的 console 真正土鳖
<yunfan> imadper: 试过ion3咩
<ofan> cfy: open,defaults命令等
<alpha080> awesome
<cfy> awesome
<alpha080> +1
<cfy> the most advanced operating system !!! cc ofan
<leaveboy> +1
<onlylove> 瓦片……
<ofan> cfy: zsh,tmux,vim之类的还是要配置的
<ofan> 只是gui省心多了
<onlylove> 既然要tilling了，要啥
<cfy> 我先装个debian...
<cfy> 然后改ubuntu?
<ofan> cfy: 没追求...
<alpha080> 装debian netinstall
<alpha080> 贼快
<imadper> yunfan: .
<cfy> 差点忘了说了。。。
<cfy> 公司网速100k/s
<imadper> yunfan: 就用了一会儿.
<ofan> cfy: 要装还是装arch
<ofan> 前几天刚从死神手中救回我的arch
 * iGoogle 支持洗发水的都自杀
<onlylove> cfy: 我就不信你不写vimrc
<cfy> onlylove: 嘿
<cfy> 我还真不写vimrc
<iGoogle> vim的确不能开箱用
<hamo> iGoogle: 洗发水是啥？arch?
<leaveboy> onlylove: github上down一个
<iGoogle> 你人才
<hamo> iGoogle: 为啥是arch?
<imadper> 哈哈哈~ 绝对相信 cfy 不写vimrc!!!
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆，你。。好晕的
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 imadper 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<onlylove> cfy: 你用emacs？
<cfy> onlylove: bingo!!!
 * imadper 把那个 mosesofmason 给ban了吧!
<imadper> iGoogle: ban 了
<imadper>  iGoogle: ban了
<onlylove> imadper: 苍蝇咋样？
<imadper> iGoogle: ban了 mosesofmason
<iGoogle> 额。这谁嘛
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<cfy> iGoogle: 我来吧，
<hamo> imadper: 味道如何？
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<imadper> hamo: 你一个天天吃苍蝇的蛤蟆, 还问别人?
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/01/23/most-ridiculous.html
<^k^> roylez 啥, ⇪ 世界上最大的一枚鸡蛋，里面究竟装的啥？
<iGoogle> imadper: +++
<imadper> iGoogle: 给op
<iGoogle> 你会乱搞的
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子
<imadper> iGoogle: 得了, 我就上次你给op别人, 别人t我好久
<imadper> iGoogle: 你见过我t别人?
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛酱
 * ofan 蛤蟆战大象
<iGoogle> 好像是 jusss?
 * ofan 蛤蟆vs大象
<imadper> iGoogle: 对呀, 他t我, 我又没乱搞.
<yunfan> cfy: 昨天让你给我配个emacs 环境 你又不给我搞
<imadper> iGoogle: 所以果断现在给我呀.
 * ofan round 1
<iGoogle> 那我帮你报仇
<cfy> yunfan: emacser 不关心vimer
<gfrog> ofan: 呕饭
<hamo> ...
 * hamo 扣腚去了...
<gfrog> ofan: 乃的时差在哪里？
<cfy> yunfan: vimer.org被封了也不关心。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: emacs +那个eclim还是什么来着
<imadper> iGoogle: 算了, 过去的事情, 报仇没意思. 忘了就好
<ofan> gfrog: 在天朝
<imadper> iGoogle: 不过那个机器人是一直很贱.
<hamo> ofan: 你回天朝了？
<gfrog> ofan: 乃是夜晚出动的夜间工作者？
<imadper> iGoogle: .
<ofan> hamo: 没，时差回了
<ofan> gfrog: 才2点
<gfrog> ofan: 2点45
<onlylove> ofan: 难道乃在数星星？
<gebjgd> gfrog: 他是人在曹营 心在汉
<ofan> gfrog: 我这1点45
<yunfan> cfy: 我只是喜欢vi keybinding 又不在乎runtime
<yunfan> vimscript我一点也不喜欢
 * ofan 出去做个omelet吃
<gfrog> gebjgd: 人跟营在ooxx，但是还想着叫汉的汉子？
<gfrog> ofan: ^
<gebjgd> gfrog: 对
<roylez> yunfan: 跟lisp比呢？
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<ofan> yunfan: 你熟悉clojure?
<cfy> yunfan: 不知道 \rs 应该熟悉
 * MeaCulpa 用vim 不care vimscript
<yunfan> ofan: 谈不上很熟悉 在学
 * \rs 不會 clojure
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫的太热了会议室
 * hamo 用emacs不care dotemacs
<yunfan> roylez: vi那种操作 最好的scripting就是forth
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 脱
<imadper> hamo: 你只关心自己的苍蝇吃够了没有.
<ofan> damn.. 我报的issue被close了
<ofan> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> roylez: 你看 vi的操作一般都是 参数在前 动作在后 刚好是典型的forth模式
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<cfy> \rs: what's the mode of emacs that use vi key binding?
<imadper> cfy: evil
<\rs> cfy: evil
<ofan> \rs: 我在看哪些语言有haskell的并发框架好
<cfy> \rs: imadper: thanks
<hamo> cfy: vi-mode
<yunfan> ofan: 有好事要照顾我？
<imadper> cfy: np
<ofan> \rs: 你emacs和vim都用？
<cfy> hamo: vi-mode sucks.........
<hamo> cfy: ...
<imadper> \rs: 你的域名又换了?
<\rs> ofan: 有哪些？
<cfy> yunfan: evil
<yunfan> emacs不就是multi-modes vi就是3-mode而已
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<ofan> \rs: 我在找..
<roylez> yunfan: 参数随便放啊 c2w 和 2cw 一样的
<yunfan> 理论上 emacs是vi的超集
<\rs> imadper: 嗯，換 .me 了
<hamo> yunfan: 不许黑我大操作系统
<yunfan> roylez: 你能放后面么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 茶？
<ofan> yunfan: vim编辑功能比emacs强
<imadper> \rs: 不是, 现在访问很怪.
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子！
<onlylove> 理论上C++是C的超集
<roylez> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> hamo: 咋了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00 我闪
<ofan> 非编辑功能比vim强
<hamo> adam8157: 忍不了了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回家？
<yunfan> ofan: 我是说从模式上来讲 具体什么功能都是脚本作者搞的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 闪出会议室
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 简直是炼狱
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<\rs> imadper: 因爲以前託管的地方沒了
<iGoogle> HDMI- CEC receiver 居然带这个。。。
<gfrog> roylez: 渣席
<\rs> imadper: 目前無家可歸中
<gfrog> roylez: 矮油，ibus竟然联想成了扎西
<gfrog> roylez: 得勒，以后叫你扎西。
 * hamo 黑巴扎黑
<ofan> \rs: 不能呆学校？
 * hamo 扣腚
<yunfan> roylez: c2w 2cw是不一样的  比如 d3d 3dd 前者是 先把当前行压栈 再压入目标行 最后delete 后面是参数相反顺序的压栈  不过表示的range是一样的 所以效果才一样
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<\rs> ofan: 不是指這個，是指現在沒地方託管
<yunfan> \rs: 人都是要死的
<cfy> @_@
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣，劳资有帽子
<ofan> \rs: 托管啥？
<gfrog> roylez: 戴帽子的扎西
<cfy> roylez: 席席
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33234
<nopcall> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac538580
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | Mozilla宣布Firefox OS开发者预览版手机
 * ofan 先去弄点吃的
<\rs> ofan: 在聯繫和同學合租放 .me
<yunfan> 想弄个 ga144来试试
<imadper> \rs: ... heroku?
<\rs> imadper: vps..
<imadper> \rs: 我说, 你考虑一下heroku>
<iIlL10Oo> http://micate.me/install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu.note
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 在 Ubuntu 上安装 Sublime Text 2 ‹ 龙猫の笔记
<yunfan> imadper: IIJ在中国搞云服务了
<\rs> imadper: vps 吧……我喜歡折騰
<imadper> \rs: 恩.
<yunfan> 又解封了 github
<cfy> yunfan: really?
<imadper> yunfan: 完全解封了? 还是临时?
<yunfan> cfy: 恩 微薄上放的消息
<yunfan> imadper: 大概这次申请封禁任务的部门背景不够硬
<imadper> yunfan: 估计是铁道部...
<\rs> yunfan: 也有可能是觸發了保護機制自動封禁的
<yunfan> imadper: 又或者那帮瓜娃子封了以后 发现自己依赖的库也不能更新了
<imadper> yunfan: 这个不太可能吧....
<yunfan> GFW的人买了个模块  结果check不下来  额
<cfy> yunfan: lol
<yunfan> imadper: 天晓得 这些都留待以后写红朝史的时候考证吧
<ndd> NDD
<imadper> .
<ndd> LOL
<yunfan> 本来我还打算趁乱推销bitbucket 额
<ndd> hello
<cfy> yunfan: 也许他们跑的是funtoo... cc imadper
<yunfan> 还有repo.co.nz
<^k^> ndd, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ndd>  哈哈
<imadper> cfy: 不知道...
<ndd1> 早啊
<gfrog> adam8157: koji的tag好乱。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵司的编译系统怎么标记给不同系统的同一个包的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不懂
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不管打包？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不管...
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪。那也不用新打出来的包儿？
<adam8157> 不用啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们搞内核的果然简单。
<iGoogle> cfy: 丢了你的lisp。过来搞arm
<iGoogle> 咋出来这么多op
<iGoogle> imadper: only 100k
<imadper> iGoogle: 好快... 你用的啥?
<imadper> iGoogle: xunlei?
<iGoogle> imadper: 这快啥。。。。这么慢
<imadper> iGoogle: 我3k
<iGoogle> 不至于吧
<cfy> iGoogle: arm?
<cfy> iGoogle: 你们需求改了？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ofan> \rs: digitalocean.com 有$5的vps
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<mosesofmason> gfrog, ...
<ndd1> Fedora18的全新安装器有苹果MAC OSX的影子
<ofan> ndd1: mac安装器有啥特别的？
<onlylove> 没啥特别的，之前经常装
<ndd1> 没啥特别，就是一个华丽的外壳
<ndd1> 就是一路NEXT
<ofan> 某男去三亚开会，开完会议准备登机返程前，给老婆发条短信：“I've had a really wonderful night, and I wish so much you were here.”
<cfy> 哈哈
<marvin-42> 这男的有聚宝盆。。。
<ofan> 某男去三亚开会，开完会议准备登机返程前，给老婆发条短信：“I've had a really wonderful night, and I wish so much you were here.” 结果，最后的一个“e”给漏掉了……
<ofan> 拉了一句..
<ofan> cfy: 你哈哈啥
<cfy> ofan: ...............................
<cfy> ofan: 配合你一下
<\rs> imadper: maskray.me搶修完畢……還有些模式要調，apache2->nginx(rewrite)
<ofan> \rs: 要不放我的vps上？
<\rs> ofan: thx... 已經聯絡好一個同學了……
<ofan> \rs: o
<ofan> 再想那个$5怎么利用起来
<ofan> 再想那个$5的vps怎么利用起来
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 正常了.
<leaveboy> ofan: 一整天都在这扯淡
<ofan> leaveboy: 咋了
<leaveboy> ofan: nothing
<leaveboy> ofan: 蛋疼不？
<ofan> leaveboy: nothing你扯傻蛋
<imadper> \rs: 404
<imadper> \rs: 你就一个主页能访问, 什么都点不开..
<\rs> imadper: 嗯……在搶修
<onlylove> 为啥是404
<onlylove> 哦，少了www，可是还是welcome to nginx
<ofan> \rs: 你的blog都是手写？
<\rs> ofan: 初學html css時瞎折騰的
 * gfrog  RT @xuyihua: 求扩散：海淀区苏州街，长期需 Python/Django 初级工程师，一至两年经验或毕业生皆可，英语佳优先。我们提供：在大型项目中与 Django 老兵（始于 0.95 年代，你懂的）一起浴火淬炼的机会。请赐简历：xuyihua 在 aragoncs 点康母。谢谢！ #招聘 
<imadper> yunfan: ^^
<ofan> gfrog: 0.95年代？
<gfrog> ofan: 我想起了佳能那个50/0.95
<ofan> gfrog: 不懂
<gfrog> ofan: 大概说的是Django
<onlylove> 多少米啊……
<ofan> 哦
<yunfan> imadper: ?
<imadper> yunfan: python的工作.
<yunfan> imadper: 我已经不打算在狄都找工作了
<ofan> imadper: 人家招初级的
<imadper> yunfan: .
 * yunfan 下份工作要去杭沪
<imadper> ofan: 过去了就成gaoji的了.
<ofan> yunfan: +1
<ofan> 上海空气好么
<imadper> ofan: 肯定比北京的好.
<ofan> yunfan: 苏沪杭感觉都不错
<yunfan> ofan: 狄都两万不如狗 又不赚钱又赔命  是在划不来
<ofan> yunfan: 确实
<onlylove> maskray.me……是不是rewrite没写啊，怎么那么多404，还有，加上www就不能访问
<yunfan> ofan: 杭州是最好的 不过实在不行也可以去魔都
<onlylove> 想去苏州玩……
 * imadper 想定居程度. 
 * imadper 想定居成都. 
<onlylove> 工作什么的……不知道哪里好
 * imadper 或者大理. 
<yunfan> imadper: 去我家那定居吧
<onlylove> 西安咋样
<imadper> yunfan: 你家那边妹子漂亮?
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你就成仙人了
<ofan> 在北京定居估计是不可能了
<yunfan> imadper: 我对这个不了解 我相信你了解也没用
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 北京太渣了...
<imadper> yunfan: 为啥?
<onlylove> 在帝都定居……这什么想法
<yunfan> imadper: 因为你不帅
<ofan> imadper: 买不起房啊
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 是呀...
<onlylove> \rs: 你那什么时候修好啊
<imadper> ofan: 同买不起...
<\rs> onlylove: 好了
<ofan> \rs: 发现wikibooks里的文章想得好
<ofan> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours/Parsing
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours/Parsing - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<yunfan> imadper: 现在成都房价也不便宜 你卖得起的就是我们那了 而且我们那交通方便 又是靠近东南发达地区
<imadper> \rs: test failed
<onlylove> \rs: 你忽悠我么http://maskray.me/blog/2012-12-26-python-is-ugly
<\rs> onlylove: 在等 dns propagation
<yunfan> imadper: 最关键是我们那真的没有大工业
<imadper> yunfan: 北京的也不多了.
<imadper> yunfan: 前几年都给迁出去了
<iGoogle> nnnd 突然断了？
<ofan> \rs: 其实你可以看看bootstrap这个框架，写前段很容易也好看
<onlylove> \rs: 加上www就变welcome了，去改下？
<iGoogle> 下载没速度了。
<yunfan> imadper: 不多跟没有不是一回事
<imadper> yunfan: 对东南无爱, 对华南有兴趣.
<yunfan> ofan: foundation用么
<ofan> yunfan: 啥？
<yunfan> imadper: 那随你 毕竟你北方人怕冷 可能受不了我们那
<iGoogle> imadper: transmission那节点是你？
<yunfan> ofan: ç±»bootstrap
<imadper> iGoogle: 不是, 我没开. 我在公司呢...
<ofan> yunfan: 只用过bootstrap
<onlylove> yunfan: 北方人不光怕冷，还怕热
<imadper> iGoogle: 你要是下载好了, 今晚记得开着bt, 给我做种子. 我才3k/s
<imadper> yunfan: 是呀...
<iGoogle> 现在也没速度了。就刚才断了一下。
<imadper> yunfan: 华南地区, 暖和很多.
<yunfan> onlylove: 怕热我就没观察到了
<imadper> iGoogle: lol, 这回我心里平衡了
<ofan> 北方人怕冷？
<imadper> ofan: .
<onlylove> ofan: 你不怕冷么
<imadper> ofan: 至少, 我觉得, 南方人都比较抗冻.
<iGoogle> 上传被另外一个种子占完了。说不定有影响
<ofan> onlylove: 看多冷
<onlylove> ofan: 冰城那温度
<\rs> onlylove: thx.. 現在應該好了
<iGoogle> 现在70k
<ofan> onlylove: 冰城是哪
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<onlylove> ofan: 哈尔滨啊
<iGoogle> 130k了 lol
<ofan> onlylove: 哦，没去过
<imadper> iGoogle: 给我帽子! 我要t了你!
<iGoogle> 240了
<imadper> iGoogle: 给帽子, 我要ban了你!
<yunfan> ofan: 温度根本不是一回事 北方这河都上冻了我还没感觉  我们那冷死了 河还流着
<\rs> ofan: 嗯，bootstrap用得太爛了
<iGoogle> 死家伙。lol
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 给我帽子
<iGoogle> 160了。下来了
<iGoogle> 你们又咋了。准备掐架?
<iyzsong> o.o
<ofan> 冷倒不怕，怕冷又刮大风
<iGoogle> imadper: 不稳定 http://imagebin.org/243897
<imadper> iGoogle: 你连接数多少?
<ofan> \rs: atom.xml貌似还不行
<iGoogle> 9个
<imadper> iGoogle: 那你的网gaoji
<iGoogle> nnnd 5点前，下不完。
<iGoogle> 谁有6M的水管，加油下。
 * iGoogle 最高看到过6M
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你们那主要是湿冷，北方主要是干冷，湿冷，然后再刮风，谁都受不了的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的 在我家那 湿冷+刮风 感觉耳朵要掉下来了 狄都这好像没什么
<iGoogle> 干得皮肤都长陀
<iGoogle> imadper: 冲击到400k了
<imadper> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 11个节点
<yunfan> iGoogle: 上了年纪要注意身体  量力而行
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 我要 ignore你了...
<iGoogle> uTorrent好样的，有一个小水管
<imadper> .....
<ofan> iGoogle: 陀是啥？
<iGoogle> 陀嘛。就是粉刺？就是陀嘛。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 这没法解释
<imadper> ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<iGoogle> 痘子
<onlylove> 长沙方言听不懂
<imadper> iGoogle: 干的长陀了... 以为是你干多了...
<ofan> iGoogle: ..
<iGoogle> imadper: 你语言能力进步了
<yunfan> imadper: 所以我让他保重身体
<imadper> yunfan: lol
<ofan> iGoogle: 挤爆了会爆东西？
<iGoogle> ofan: 你现在年纪，最容易长陀的时候。
<iGoogle> 青春美丽陀
<ofan> iGoogle: 我已经过了
<ofan> 来了以后就没怎么长
<ofan> 鼻炎咽炎也好了
<iGoogle> 哦。那就是 yunfan 现在容易长
<ofan> 空气好太重要了
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iIlL10Oo> 空气才是王道
<yunfan> iGoogle: 我倒是想长呢 我还想再长一次牙齿 把我现在这满口蛀穿了的牙齿换掉
<iGoogle> 你还蛀牙啊。
<ofan> 空气好治百病
<yunfan> 两边都蛀空了
<ofan> 抽烟都不咳
<yunfan> 每天吃瓜子 饮料
<ofan> yunfan: 多刷牙
<iIlL10Oo> 空气好,抽烟也是保健了
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 那不至于
<yunfan> ofan: 现在说已经晚了 只能寄希望于科技进步了
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 空气不好,就是天天在吸鸦片
<ofan> yunfan: 镶个金牙
<iGoogle> ofan: 你估计是吃多了垃圾食品。不发育了。所以不长陀。
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: .
<yunfan> ofan: 没必要 那个每次坐飞机麻烦 要搞就搞碳纳米管材料的
<ofan> iGoogle: 这年龄本来就不怎么发育了
<iGoogle> lol 是的
<ofan> yunfan: 那个不好，你要是被电击了，那个导电性很致命
<iGoogle> yunfan: 把牙齿涂成肉色，一张嘴，吓别人一跳。这人没牙。lol
<yunfan> ofan: 看里面怎么填充了
<yunfan> iGoogle: 额 我牙齿是突出来的 恐怕没那效果
<ofan> 我牙也被腐蚀了
<yunfan> 感觉人的进化是远远赶不上时代变化的
<yunfan> 蛀牙和脂肪就是两个例子
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<iGoogle> 剩余24分钟。。。每次下班，都在坎坎上。
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<jonetwelve> 怎么老见到ChanServ？
<imadper> iGoogle: 哈哈~
<yunfan> 昨天买的马肉还没吃
<imadper> yunfan: 鹿肉好吃不?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 还行，我小时候吃过，类似牛肉，但是我吃的是浆过的
<yunfan> imadper: 还没试 昨天被同事拉去吃火锅了 回来吃水果  又玩游戏 赶不上吃
<imadper> yunfan: .
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 没吃过, 以后试试.
<iGoogle> 鹿血可以试试。 yunfan
<CyrusYzGTt> 今天剛看到 行屍走肉 裏面的 鹿肉 。。。，
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們就說 鹿肉 太噁心
<myfengqi> 对于老式上网本，用LXDE好还是XFCE好？
<yunfan> imadper: 一玩游戏 其他都可以放一边 比如吃东西 比如喝水上厕所 有妞的人估计连炮都顾不上打
<CyrusYzGTt> myfengqi§ e17
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 单手键盘+触摸板.
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我大学的时候吃泡面无聊 就看了一部人体解剖的片 额
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> imadper: frogpad?
<imadper> yunfan: 争取空出一只手来.
<MeaCulpa> olk; iu p[ jh
<imadper> yunfan: 太贵.
 * MeaCulpa 的FPS binding...
<yunfan> imadper: 那你的啥单手键盘
<imadper> yunfan: 我的期望. 我没有.
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你是左撇子
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不是
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 鼠标手是左手
<myfengqi> e17?最近好像很火的样子。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 键盘手难道不应该更灵活？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那就是看av
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ - -
<imadper> myfengqi: e17很好. 特别好.
<myfengqi> 我主要是希望省电，主要拿来写代码
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我感觉键盘左手用多了就灵活了
<imadper> myfengqi: stumpwm
<ofan> yunfan: 现在玩游戏都没以前那么专注了
<ofan> yunfan: 人老拉
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不行，我要右手键盘，左手鼠标
<yunfan> ofan: 我本来也跟你一样 但是不幸我玩上了minecraft
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是双手的
<ofan> yunfan: 说明你还童心未泯
<iGoogle> 草。没速度了。搞屁。
<myfengqi> 请教下怎么才能标明对谁说？
<ofan> 我现在玩的都是gta，farcry3之类的
<yunfan> ofan: 确实 我是跟小孩差不多的
<ofan> myfengqi: 打前几个字母，Tab补全
<yunfan> ofan: gta我也喜欢玩
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ wine?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 在win下
<yunfan> 呕饭
<ofan> 晕饭
<myfengqi> ofan: 谢谢
<ofan> \rs: 你的rss不能输出html?
<kaio> 噴
<imadper> iGoogle: 莫名的喜感 油然而生
<iGoogle> 你这无良的。我今天不关机。
<imadper> iGoogle: .. .. 真的好看吗?
<\rs> ofan: 用了 innerText 而不是 innerHTML
<iGoogle> 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 嘔飯
<kaio> 噴
<yunfan> \rs: 你有rss 服务？
<ofan> \rs: 有些代码没法看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 生化博士，你怎麼不搞生化危機了，，
<yunfan> 勃士
<imadper> iGoogle: 给你推荐: 安城安娜.
<\rs> ofan: 現在呢？
<ofan> \rs: no
<iGoogle> 新鲜。 imadper
<ofan> \rs: 也没有图片
<kaio> 乳量一般
<imadper> iGoogle: 什么新鲜?
<iGoogle> 粗线条，不精致
<\rs> ofan: 哦，因爲相對路徑的問題
<iGoogle> 反正下不完。跑路。nnnnd
 * Fa1c0n I need help ! 为什么我使用bluefish编辑器全选文字后看不到文字呢？如何修改选取后的文字&背景颜色吖？
 * pity 有人用过 github 的 task list 的功能吗？
 * Fa1c0n SOS吖！各种求助……
<soiamso> Fa1c0n: 为什么搞bluefish ?
<ofan> "有天媳妇问我的nessDB总共多少行代码 我说1k多行吧 她诧异到:这点代码能装多少数据啊?"
<yunfan> ofan: 你媳妇还管nessdb
<ofan> yunfan: 我没媳妇
<yunfan> ofan: 我说的媳妇包括你的男喷油
<ofan> yunfan: 那就是你
 * hamo 没人说话不幸福啊
<yunfan> ofan: 咱俩在一块 说不定是你做媳妇
<imadper> hamo: <yunfan> ofan: 我说的媳妇包括你的男喷油   <ofan> yunfan: 那就是你
<ofan> hamo: 赐你一个媳妇: yunfan
<imadper> hamo: 这回你幸福了?
<yunfan> hamo: 希望你珍惜呕饭
<yc4891> 这是在耍花枪么
<yunfan> 呵呵 我的服里许多小孩子
<ndd> ???
 * hamo ...
<ndd> yunfan: ??
<yunfan> ndd: MC服
<yc4891> yunfan: 游戏行业？
 * hamo 为啥我又躺枪了...
<ndd> MC??
 * hamo 日行一善...
<ofan> hamo: 行一善 是谁？
<hamo> ofan: 你跟 adam8157 真是般配啊
<ndd> hamo: 躺着中枪是另外一种幸福
<yc4891> 关系好复杂，这里，我撤
<ofan> adam8157: hamo | ofan: 你跟 adam8157 真是般配啊
<qwert> 问下            每次更新         每个包的具体更新原因         能查到么?
<hamo> ofan: 你莫急着表白啊
<imadper> qwert: change-log
<\rs> https://github.com/shuttler/nessDB
<^k^> \rs ⇪ t: shuttler/nessDB · GitHub
<qwert> change-log在哪..
<imadper> \rs: 淘宝的人写的?
<\rs> imadper: 不知道。要學的東西好多好多啊……
<imadper> \rs: 恩. 是呀.
<gfrog> adam8157: 小企鹅了
<\rs> ofan: http://blog.nosqlfan.com
<^k^> \rs ⇪ ti: NoSQLFan - 关注NoSQL相关技术、新闻
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么调候选字的大小啊？
<ofan> \rs: 有啥特色？
<\rs> ofan: 我是不是應該先看200+頁的 Architecture Of Database System.pdf
<ofan> \rs: 不用吧
<hamo> \rs: 现在这种nosql的，跟当年Architecture Of Database System讲的RDBMS已经不一样了
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿酱
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<\rs> hamo: 我在想順序看是不是收穫會更大
<ofan> \rs: 你学关系型数据库？
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿酱你一出手就把我这KDialog搞crash了呢。
<hamo> \rs: 是这样的，RDBMS跟nosql的基本想法是相差非常大的，或者说，大部分nosql之间的思路都是相差很大的
<ofan> \rs: 如果是使用，啥都不用看，要是理论可以从relational algebra看起
<hamo> \rs: 你如果看RDBMS，可以了解一下RDBMS是如何解决问题的，但是遗留了哪些问题
<\rs> hamo: 瞭解。還是先看ADS打好基礎
<imadper> \rs: 不过讲nosql的文章会默认觉得你会rdbms了, 所以直接进行各种对比.
<hamo> \rs: 如果想打基础，同样建议先看关系论
<\rs> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> \rs: 而且, nosql很多对应实际问题, 了解rdbms才明白他们对实际问题做了改进.
<hamo> \rs: 以为RDBMS就是构建在relational algebra之上的。虽然nosql现在火，但是RDBMS还是值得学习的，nosql的功能还是没法像RDBMS那么强大，虽然快
<MeaCulpa> rdbms啥叫【会】
<ofan> 觉得搞计算机都有必要学学formal logic
 * MeaCulpa 从没觉得nosql快
 * pity 看来 GitHub 的 Task List 只能用于 issue 和 pull-request 里，直接写在 README.md 里显示不管用
<ndd> 17时02分20秒 - gfrog: hamo: 黑毛儿酱
<ndd> 17时02分27秒 - hamo: gfrog: 基蛙君，你肥来啦
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 看你跟哪个比
<ndd> lol
<\rs> hamo: 有什麼大數據處理的學習材料
<ofan> \rs: 还有http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_schema
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Logical schema - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> logical data model
<\rs> ofan: 好，收下了
<hamo> \rs: 你要研究大数据啊？
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 时下热点哦
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 酷胖怪叔叔
<ofan> \rs: http://www.ted.com/talks/kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_our_world.html
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 咋了，小蛤蟆
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Kevin Slavin: How algorithms shape our world | Video on TED.com
 * hamo ...
<ofan> \rs: 今天上DB课老师给我们看的，很不错
<\rs> ofan: thx
<yunfan> ofan: 你也上db
<yunfan> ofan: 教程发出来看看
<ofan> yunfan: 等
<ofan> yunfan: http://db-book.com/
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ DB-BOOK.COM
<ofan> 作者就是DB2的作者
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你们上课就上这个？
<adam8157> gfrog: fcitx 有configtool
<gfrog> adam8157: 还要单独装？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<ofan> yunfan: 对
<yunfan> ofan: 前途不大
<ofan> yunfan: 你看过？
<gfrog> adam8157: 犇蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=98797
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: HP Claims Staying With Microsoft Is Cheaper Than Linux!
<adam8157> gfrog: 不内置GMS的安卓机都该去死啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃手机到手了？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<MeaCulpa> 这种编辑，居然把 Windows当成Linux的 "proprietary counterpart"...
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈，你会慢慢体会到各种不爽的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 莫急。
<gfrog> adam8157: 期待摔手机
<bluezd> adam8157: 你买的啥手机?
<adam8157> bluezd: MOTO Razr V
<yunfan> ofan: 贩卖私货
<ndd> adam8157: 怎么不买IP5
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥买这个?
<adam8157> ndd: 买不起
<adam8157> bluezd: 便宜
<ndd> 多少钱？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧
<irc_user> android上面的twitter官方客户端,是否支持api代理?
<archl> 不知道
<maplebeats> 用api。。。
<irc_user> maplebeats: 官方的好像没有api?
<irc_user> maplebeats: 是否需要第三方的客户端才有api支持?
<archl> 哈，我都有些想要女朋友了 -或者 能碰的见的朋友。
<archl> 随意男女。
<imadper> archl: 来北京呀.
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 不过最近北京空气不好.
<archl> imadper: 恩。昨天我这里还是最好空气质量呢。可以跟日本的重工业城市相比了。
<imadper> 恩.
<archl> imadper:  北京啊。。。真感觉北京就是奇怪的地方。。。
<imadper> 恩.
<imadper> archl: 下班了, 先走了~
<imadper> archl: 以后定居成都.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33231
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软拒绝发布质疑慕尼黑迁移Linux省钱的报告
<onlylove> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/22/1716244/ms-wont-release-study-disputing-munichs-linux-switch-savings
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: MS Won't Release Study Disputing Munich's Linux-Switch Savings - Slashdot
<onlylove> 微软都拒绝发布 惠普这纯粹无理取闹
<onlylove> 而且里面有提到，not including licensing fees
<onlylove> 当微软的license不要钱啊
<ndd> 看书去
<ndd> 把书啃完再回来
<Fa1c0n> soiamso: 喜欢他的界面！额，代码风格！
<cleamoon> adam8157,  在嗎？問個東西，為什麽電容的電阻等于（1/wC）？
<adam8157> cleamoon: ?
<cleamoon> adam8157, w是omega...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我早忘了...
<cleamoon> adam8157, ....電容的電阻=1/（交流電的角速度×電容）...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 看起來巨詭异...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 而且為什麽這是負的...
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这个很好理解啊
<\rs> 这个叫　impedance　吧
<cleamoon> \rs, impedance 的電阻更詭异... 是omega × L... 我都不知道L是什麽...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 怎麽理解呀？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 虽然我证明不出来, 但是很好理解啊
<archl> cleamoon:  看wikipedia
<archl> 哈哈
<cleamoon> adam8157, .....
<cleamoon> archl, 哪頁？電容的頁面沒有這些呀
<\rs> cleamoon: 你说的那是 inductance
<adam8157> cleamoon: 交流电, 电容有反作用, 等效电阻
<cfy> ......
<cfy> adam8157: gaoji...
<cfy> 明天回归linux lol
<adam8157> cleamoon: 和这几个量相关很正常, 但是具体是不是这公式就不记得了
<archl> cfy: 这个样的东西，我需要学1年才行。
<archl> cfy: 放假了？
<cfy> archl: 没。。。。。
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那憑什麽在算總電阻時電容的等效電阻要算成負的...
<archl> cleamoon: 你竟然能转换成中文问问题！你真的不会？
<cleamoon> \rs, 你指的哪個是inductance？
<\rs> 没有算成负的，是作为 imaginary number 具体为什么我不懂
<cleamoon> archl, 詞我還是認識的.....
<archl> 这个记得是高中课程吧。
<cleamoon> \rs, 如果是虛數，那我就又不明白為什麽電容的等效電阻和電感的等效電阻符號相反了....
<cleamoon> archl, yes
<archl> baidu 容抗 感觉。
<\rs> 那怎麼會不理解呢，根據電壓電流的微分方程算出來的。牆外的書比我們這裏的好多了
<archl>     capacitive reactance
<archl> cleamoon:  哪一点/几点不解？
<cleamoon> \rs, 我沒有書呀...是online course...這課打算把整個電學用兩個A4解釋出來...所以細節一律沒有....
<cleamoon> archl, 符號相反不明白為什麽
<archl> 我早就忘了- 守恒能量～
<archl> 哈哈随意猜的
<archl> 怀念啊。7年了。
<archl> 连蛋蛋都忘记了 - 我这个考试前不作习题看课本的记忆缺失笨蛋怎么想得起来。
<\rs> cleamoon: inductor 和 capacitor 一個讓 phase 超前，一個讓 phase 滯後
<\rs> cleamoon: 算 impedance 時它們你給的公式都是 imaginary number 部分，所以有正有負
<cleamoon> archl, 你也是學物理的？
<archl> cleamoon: 不是。这个不是好玩么。
<cleamoon> \rs, 哪裏能找到改變phase的原理？
<cleamoon> archl, 哦
 * archl 以前什么都不信，连课本都不信。这样怎么能当好学生呢。
<archl> 所以，什么都自己傻乎乎的推来推去。
<archl> phase  capacitor inductor 全部都不明白是什么。
<andyhuzhill> 相位 电容 电感？
<archl> 高中课本里也是选修部分才有似乎 ---
<andyhuzhill> archl: ??
<archl> 有些好奇，为什么这些我觉得非常熟悉，但又好像不是高中考试课程。
<Guest8619> archl:中学好像没怎么学过电感 相位
<nopcall> 请教下 我现在电脑100 m分给了/boot  其它的600多G都做成了lvm lvm里又分了/home /root /usr /var swap  .我现在有没有办法从lvm（最好是home）里压缩出20~50G的空间出来 格式化成ntfs呢。
<irc_user> 中学没有电学的内容的话
<irc_user> 那么就看看大学的电子电路
<irc_user> 里面都有介绍电容、电感、相位知识
<fa1c0n> 唔啦啦.....手机java也能上拉....
<cdredfox> 问下大家都是用的什么版本呀？
<cleamoon> i'm back now.....
<fa1c0n> 什么版？
<ndd> 红色十月行动是最近曝光的最复杂网络间谍平台，它有超过1000个独立模块，可以根据被感染电脑和目标用户定制模块配置。它首先收集被感染机器的一般信息，包括浏览历史和储存的密码等，然后攻击者评估其价值决定下一步安装哪些模块，它有专门的模块可以窃取证书获取Windows帐号哈希密码；提取Outlook和Thunderbird等邮件客户端储存的信息和数æ
<cdredfox> ubuntu用的什么版本的？
<ndd> 10.10
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕蛋
<roylez_> gfrog: 基渣
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席，我突然很想发飙。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 为啥？
<gfrog> roylez_: 有些人渣。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> roylez_: @_@
<roylez_> gfrog: 不是人渣吧
<roylez_> gfrog: 是猪一样的队友，中的渣渣，简称猪渣
<gfrog> roylez_: 公司渣，Team渣
<gfrog> roylez_: .
<roylez_> gfrog: 来18摸，我让你体验渣的境界
<gfrog> roylez_: 渣中之渣么？
<roylez_> gfrog: 一山还比一山高，一渣更比一渣渣
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<mosesofmason> gfrog, ...
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<cdredfox> 汗~
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gfrog> mosesofmason: 噗
<cdredfox> 没啥人嘛
<ndd> 最简单的说,创造一款伟大的产品或者服务的最直接方法是去做你想用的。这会让你
<ndd> 设计出你了解的,并立即明白你做的东西是否靠谱。
<ndd> 最好的是,
<ndd> “解决你实际遇到的问题”会让你爱上你做的事情。你知道问题所在并且熟
<ndd> 知解决它的价值。这是无法替代的。毕竟,你将充满希望的在接下来的日子里继续做。甚
<ndd> 至会占据你余生所有时间。你所真正关心的就是更好的
<ndd> 假如你专注于某种新事物,你需要着手创作。最重要的事情就
<ndd> 是开始动手。所以拿起摄影机,按下录制键,开始拍摄。
<ndd> 人们最常给的借口是:
<ndd> “时间不够用。
<ndd> ”他们宣称很想开一家公司,学一件乐器,写一
<ndd> 本书,随便什么吧,但时间不够用。
<ndd> 算了吧。如果你正确使用,时间总是足够的。也别想一定要放弃你的全日制工作。抓
<ndd> 紧时间,晚上来做你的项目。
<ndd> 一旦开始做,就知道你是否真的兴奋而感兴趣或只是过度期。如果没有结果,你就像
<ndd> 以前一样继续工作。除了花些时间,这不会有风险或损失,这没什么大不了。
<ndd> 当你实在渴望你的理想,
<ndd> 腾出时间,
<ndd> 别管你别的责任。
<ndd> 而真相是大多数人没那么渴望。
<ndd> 然后拿时间借口来掩盖自己的内心。别给自己理由开脱。你的全部职责就是实现梦想。
<ndd> 此外,完美的时机从未有。你总会太年轻,太忙,太穷等等。若你一直为遇到一个完
<ndd> 美时机而发愁,那绝不会发生。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ndd> 前进的道路中,你要记得你做的事情,为什么要这样做。一宗大生意不仅关乎一种产
<ndd> 品或者服务,还需要有树立自己的观点。你得抱有一种信念和毅力。你要明白你在为什么
<ndd> 而 战斗。接着向世界展现。
<freeflying> roylez_: 主席啊
<roylez_> freeflying: .
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<widon> 可以修改背景色的pdf软件除了Adobe Reader以外还有什么，Adobe Reader太慢了
<roylez_> widon: 背景色？
<widon> roylez, 是阿，背景颜色阿
<widon> roylez, 白色太刺眼了
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnd, 蓉蓉真讨厌, 搞得我好麻烦
<roylez_> adam8157: 女人嘛，没办法
<roylez_> adam8157: 话说你一到新公司就搞上了
<adam8157> roylez_: 我跟教皇似的, 成天给你加冕
<adam8157> roylez_: huh?
<roylez_> adam8157: 蓉蓉不是女人的名字么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我说happyaron...
<imadper> ..........................................................
<adam8157> roylez_: 今晚要开会...
<adam8157> roylez_: 还是用一个奇葩的软件, 本来是用来打游戏团队喊话用的东西
<alpha080> yy?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 恁在选妹子?
<alpha080> why not google+?
<adam8157> alpha080: 类似, 不过是国外的
<roylez_> adam8157: 我在用skype开会，您用的是啥？
<adam8157> alpha080: 照顾国内同事啊
<maplebeats> adam8157, ....你咋知道的
<adam8157> roylez_: 不好意思说
<alpha080> adam8157: 这个照顾不是应该体现在vpn上么？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 猜的 50%的概率
<maplebeats> adam8157, 。。。。靠，这也行，Orz
<alpha080> gcc貌似有问题。。。泪奔
<adam8157> maplebeats: 另外50% 是选爷们儿
<maplebeats> adam8157, ni cai gaoji
<adam8157> roylez_: 这手机还可以, 就等4.1.2的OTA然后把google的服务装上就大功告成了
 * maplebeats 能从“选择”这个词从看出来是选妹子，蛋蛋你到底有多么寂寞啊:-)
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你以为推理那么简单啊
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我实在是想不到，你是怎么从我身上推出来的。。。所以只能从你身上找原因了
<Freebuilder> 论坛萧条了，人都哪去了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 从你最近的推文猜测的
<alpha080> 把贴膜撕掉以后发现，自己又买了台新手机
<adam8157> alpha080: 我不贴膜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 选大的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 标准答案如此
<maplebeats> adam8157, 大的？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 哪方面
<alpha080> 大的。。。。
<Freebuilder> 高端货，不贴膜
<adam8157> maplebeats: 靠, 一定要我这么正经的人说出胸这个字么
<maplebeats> adam8157, 靠，你啥时候正经了
<alpha080> it民工里面就没人荷尔蒙分泌正常过
<maplebeats> 情况太复杂，我的大脑已经无法运算，直接死机了。。。
<alpha080> 正则指引 里面一开始就 出了一个错例。。。
<Freebuilder> http://www.hellossh.com/
<^k^> Freebuilder ⇪ t: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<maplebeats> freeayu, ...是谁的域名
<alpha080> whois?
<alpha080> http://www.huihui.cn//deals/8643800
<^k^> alpha080 啥, ⇪ 139元 包邮 日本花王 纸尿裤 L54片_惠惠
<alpha080> 便宜，赶快囤货
 * chgtg raspberry pi 大爽！
<alpha080> chgtg: 用pi做啥呢？
<chgtg> alpha080: 录像
<chgtg> 呵呵
<alpha080> 这个。。。要带电源usbhub吧？
<chgtg> 打算做阵列
<chgtg> 现在一个pi带2个camera全幅，usb 2.0带宽不够
<alpha080> 呃，不懂这个。。。貌似有人弄过超级计算机，还有个pdf攻略
<chgtg> 正在考虑要不要做cluster
<chgtg> alpha080: 南安普顿的，我已经看了一遍
<chgtg> alpha080: 年后看情况。看pi有没有可能近期升级到3.0
<chgtg> 3.0的usb
<alpha080> 不可能。。。明年还差不错
<alpha080> 差不多
<alpha080> 官方已经声明今年不会升级了
<alpha080> 就搞搞优化
<chgtg> alpha080: 看来只好考虑cluster
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> roylez_: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> chgtg: 今年不会有新pi发布了。
<bluezd> gfrog: 还在公司呢？
<gfrog> bluezd: 这都被你猜中。。。
<alpha080> gfrog: 在看2D妹子么？
<gfrog> alpha080: 啥？
<alpha080> gfrog: 在看2次元妹子么？
<bluezd> gfrog: 为啥回去那么晚？
<gfrog> al
<gfrog> alpha080: 木有，在看二次元代码。
<gfrog> bluezd: 苦啊。我觉得我们是整个公司最苦逼的组了。工资低没福利任务重
<alpha080> 不错鸟。。。偶们辛苦一年，老大说吃顿饭
<alpha080> 完了，一人/50￥给予报销 T T
 * chgtg T_T
<andyhuzhill> 我弄了一个pi  就用来做下载机了
<maplebeats> bluezd, 我终于知道你名字的意思了 http://www.blued.cn/
<^k^> maplebeats 啥, ⇪ blued官网_同志手机交友App_blued客户端_blued下载
<imadper> bluezd: ... 我就说, 纸是包不住火的.
<chgtg> andyhuzhill: ^_^
 * bluezd ！！！！！！！！！！！
 * bluezd 怎么会这么巧？
 * bluezd 怎么会这么巧？
<alpha080> bluezd: 造福广大基友，俺顶你
 * bluezd why always me !
<maplebeats> 唉，果然是真相
<maplebeats> 这里永远都有gaoji标签了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你的blog改主题了？
<bluezd> maplebeats: 少个 z 和我 nick name 不一样
<maplebeats> bluezd, 都差不多
<bluezd> gfrog: 苦逼啥啊，你们组妹子最多
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill, 恩
<bluezd> maplebeats: 差多了好吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 妹子多有毛儿用
<maplebeats> bluezd, 真相就是如此，你为了混淆我们视野才多加了个Z吧
<gfrog> bluezd: 活儿不还一样多。
<maplebeats> gfrog, 推到了几个了
<bluezd> gfrog: 男女搭配干活不累啊，我们都要累屎了
<imadper> maplebeats: zfs的z什么意思?
<maplebeats> 推倒
<maplebeats> imadper, 啥意思
<gfrog> bluezd: 屁。
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟blueZd里面的一个意思.
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 对了 前几天，我github上那个blog突然就 connection reset了， 我也没写啥反党反革命 干嘛墙我 ，不过刚刚试了一下又好了
<gfrog> bluezd: 你们组现在一个都不在，我们组还有好几个在这呢。
<chgtg> imadper: 字母表最后一个字母
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill, 这几天github被墙了都不知道？你才从火星回来啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 什么一个都不在
<imadper> chgtg: 表示什么?
<gfrog> bluezd: 现在
<gfrog> bluezd: 办公室
<maplebeats> imadper, zettabyte?
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 可是我 github.com github.com/andyhuzhill都能访问啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 不是.
<chgtg> imadper: 号称最后一个文件系统
<gfrog> bluezd: 乃们好清闲的
<imadper> maplebeats: 表示: 终极.
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill, 今天才解封的
<bluezd> gfrog: 我很忙啊最近，真的
<gfrog> bluezd: 我一直很忙啊，你只是最近
<maplebeats> imadper, 哦，原来如此。。。真相大白了
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 好吧 莫非 与前几天的12306插件事件有关？
<bluezd> gfrog: 是吗？
<maplebeats> andyhuzhill, 鬼知道GFW是怎么想的
<jusss> maplebeats: vbox能装mac osx不
<maplebeats> jusss, 我咋知道
<jusss> 想装黑苹果
<maplebeats> jusss, 我也想装
<maplebeats> jusss, vbox里装起来没啥用吧，用实体机装吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 我想给我的xp装黑苹果
<imadper> mba/mbp又不贵
<maplebeats> jusss, 你蛋蛋碎
<maplebeats> imadper, 壕
<jusss> maplebeats: 尸体级有没那种特殊硬件，咋装
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 我用vbox试过  不过因为我的渣CPU (T4500)不支持硬件虚拟化 没装成
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 哦，明天我要尝试下
<andyhuzhill> 据说VmwareWorkstation8.0可以装Mac  不过我没试了
<imadper> maplebeats: 你丫工资比我高多了, 还说我壕.
<imadper> maplebeats: 深圳租房又那么便宜.
<andyhuzhill> maplebeats, 你现在在TX？
<maplebeats> imadper, 我有毛工资
<maplebeats> imadper, 深圳租房便宜个毛线，我问过了，，，坑爹
<imadper> maplebeats: 你签的合同, 工资比我高.
<\rs> imadper: 在哪兒工作？
<imadper> maplebeats: 是北京的1/2都不到.
<imadper> \rs: rh.
<imadper> \rs: .....
<\rs> imadper: 去玩fedora18 party嗎？
<imadper> \rs: 什么时候?
<maplebeats> imadper, 你也不看看地区啊
<imadper> \rs: 有衣服拿就去.
<imadper> maplebeats: 深圳交通那么好, 住的远近有区别?
<\rs> imadper: rh的人居然不知道這個！你不合格
<jusss> 刚看玩Match Point
<imadper> \rs: rh里, 没人知道fedora....
 * maplebeats 专家是不屑于这些新手发行版的
<\rs> 這樣啊
<imadper> \rs: 反正, 我们组里, 就一两个人用fedora... fedora又不用测试....
<imadper> 不过, 那个有衣服发吧? \rs
<\rs> imadper: 據說有
<imadper> \rs: 那要是有时间就过去吧
<\rs> 我也是奔着衣服去的……
<imadper> \rs: 不然还有别的吸引你?
<imadper> \rs: 肯定是衣服呀...
<imadper> \rs: 不过, 很怕他们这天气, 发一件短袖...
<maplebeats> jusss, 233是啥意思来着
<jusss> maplebeats: 这不是你说过的吗？233
<jusss> maplebeats: 你翻日志了？
<jusss> alpha080: 大叔，233是啥意思
<maplebeats> jusss, 我忘了。。。
<alpha080> jusss: 俺啥时候成大叔鸟，233
<jusss> alpha080: 你难道是正太？
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1433577/
<^k^> jusss 啥, ⇪ 赛末点 (豆瓣)
<adam8157> roylez_: 会议取消
<adam8157> \rs: 你去不
<adam8157> imadper: 你去不
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<imadper> adam8157: 什么时候呀?
<roylez_> adam8157: 开完会了
<adam8157> imadper: 周天下午
<imadper> adam8157: 考虑中. 应该去.
<imadper> adam8157: 如果我妹子统一.
 * adam8157 我去送ubuntu贴纸 嗯嗯
<adam8157> gfrog: \rs ^^
<imadper> adam8157: 多给我几张.
<gfrog> adam8157: 求提前送，给我张大点的，我贴本子上。
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我也想要
<\rs> adam8157: 應該去
<adam8157> imadper: gfrog 0_0 我这里有三张, 明天去办公室看看还有没
<gfrog> adam8157: 才3张。。。你少说拿一打儿好吧。
<imadper> adam8157: 至少一令吧.
<gfrog> adam8157: 上次Fedora day，我还抓了一把20来个那种Fedora的小贴纸回来发呢。
<imadper> adam8157: 话说, 我连rh贴纸都没有... fedora贴纸我也没有....
<adam8157> gfrog: imadper 上次去中科大, 我带了几十件T, 钥匙扣, 优盘 鼠标 贴纸
<gfrog> adam8157: 然后呢？
<imadper> adam8157: 土豪.
<gfrog> adam8157: 剩了没啊？
<alpha080> adam8157: 啥时候来厦门发发啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 求fedora钥匙扣
<imadper> gfrog: 然后一件也没发.
<adam8157> gfrog: 没剩...  钥匙扣去之前扣下了十来个组里发了
<adam8157> gfrog: 一面rh一面fedora那种
<gfrog> adam8157: 那乃说了有啥用。。。
 * maplebeats 求送
<alpha080> adam8157: 坚守自盗啊
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪叔儿
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 呱
 * gfrog 走了，回家。等壕蛋 adam8157 的贴纸了。
<imadper> adam8157: 只有贴纸吗? 有没有ubuntu的笔记本送?
<imadper> adam8157: 或者ubuntu的美元.
<jusss> adam8157: 求免费优盘送
<jusss> 还有鼠标
<adam8157> jusss: 优盘鼠标我这没有
<fa1c0n> 大家用ubuntu的目的是什么？
<jusss> fa1c0n: 翻墙
<fa1c0n> 额....这......
<jusss> roylez_: 你装过黑苹果没
<roylez_> jusss: 啥？
<roylez_> gfrog: 熊孩子是蛋蛋？
<jusss> roylez_: 想在xp上装mac osx
<roylez_> jusss: 蛋疼不你？
<roylez_> jusss: xp搞个bblean就好了
 * adam8157 不知道澳大利亚行货的rom又没有GMS cc gfrog 
<freeflying> adam8157: GMS是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: google mobile services
<ndd> GSM吧？
<ndd> LOL原来是谷歌移动服务
<adam8157> freeflying: 国行加不了google帐户 - -  (不过OTA到4.1.2后就有了
<jusss> roylez_: xp没transmission从yify下种子下电影很慢
<jusss> roylez_: 迅雷下yify的bt种子几乎不动
<adam8157> freeflying: 你什么时候回来啊
<ndd> 谷歌的应用要番茄才能用的
<freeflying> adam8157: 周日
<bluezd> adam8157: 你买手机第一件事请就是装微信吧 :D
<adam8157> bluezd: 错 不装那个
<freeflying> adam8157: 你入的啥手机啊
<maplebeats> bluezd, 明明是blued
<adam8157> bluezd: 第一件事是装手电筒app 哈哈哈哈
<bluezd> maplebeats: ......
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 adam8157 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<jusss> adam8157: 国行都是阉割货，不过你可以刷别的rom呀
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我知道你装的是blued
<adam8157> freeflying: 低端货  moto razr v
<imadper> 不如装momo
<maplebeats> imadper, 装momo不够专一。。。
<imadper> ...
<bluezd> maplebeats: 能告诉我你怎么知道的那个软件吗？ 你用了？
<roylez_> jusss: http://axel668.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/bblean-cygwin-windows-7-style/
<^k^> roylez_ 啥, ⇪ bbLean + cygwin: Windows 7, #! Style | Axel's Blog
<maplebeats> bluezd, 你猜:)
<bluezd> maplebeats: 你肯定在用
<maplebeats> bluezd, 你装一个看看能不能找到蛋蛋
<freeflying> adam8157: nani? 应该买galaxy nexus
<adam8157> freeflying: 确实亲儿子好啊 没这么些麻烦
<bluezd> adam8157: 求送T shirt
<freeflying> adam8157: 退了换水货的GN吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 早没了...
 * bluezd 看别的组发衣服我就眼馋
<adam8157> freeflying: 算了 就用这吧
<imadper> bluezd: 都是泪呀....
<maplebeats> adam8157, 壕的手机不能用这样子的，至少也应该是个ip5啊
<bluezd> imadper: 哎，我就一件，还是个 jboss 的
<imadper> bluezd: 一件都没有...
 * bluezd 求赠送 T shirt
<imadper> bluezd: 我看hss组, 一个月发一件.
<jusss> moto的bootloader据说锁得很死
<imadper> bluezd: 估计他们都不想要了.
<maplebeats> jusss, 不是据说，事实就是
<bluezd> imadper: 恩，长的短的都有
 * maplebeats 上次办活动，红旗的T shirt没人敢要
<imadper> bluezd: hss的产品, 有人用吗?
<imadper> bluezd: openshift卖得出去?
<bluezd> imadper: 不清楚，不清楚啊，感觉 RH 就两个组，hss,jboss，咱们跟没有似的
<imadper> bluezd: 你这句话, 直接无视virt那些组了...
<bluezd> imadper: virt 和咱们一样啊
<imadper> bluezd: 恩.
<imadper> bluezd: 感觉比我们好. 人家妹子多.
<imadper> bluezd: 你们组有妹子吗?
<imadper> bluezd: 我们组有妹子吗?
<bluezd> imadper: 没有 ！！
<freeflying> adam8157: chromebook真心不错
<imadper> bluezd: 唉, 你非得把virt那些有妹子的高副帅, 说成跟我们一样..
<adam8157> freeflying: 国内用不起啊
<bluezd> imadper: 你就是高帅富啊
<freeflying> adam8157: wenjian买了台
<freeflying> lol
<imadper> bluezd: 是个屁....
<freeflying> adam8157: $219
<imadper> bluezd: 你知道我工资多少吗?
<imadper> bluezd: 说出来吓死你. 一小时20!
<imadper> bluezd: 一个月缴税500+
<adam8157> freeflying: 这么便宜? 盒子的那个?
<bluezd> imadper: 我也是从那时候过来的啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 本子啊
<imadper> bluezd: 那你还说我是糕富帅...
 * bluezd 求财路
<maplebeats> imadper, 一小时20块，一天干30小时的话，就有600块了也
<alpha080> 不错了。。。俺不用缴税的哦。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 贵组都是高帅富
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<imadper> maplebeats: 不错, 你数学不错.
<bluezd> maplebeats: 一天咋能干 30 hours 啊
<alpha080> bluezd: 外包呗
<archl> 哇。空气质量最差等级了。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: PHD 说他每周末都来公司看书
<adam8157> bluezd: 确实是, 我撞见过
<adam8157> bluezd: 我过来打球 人家过来看书
<freeflying> adam8157: nani? 他和我不是一个组的啊
<archl> adam8157:  在打球的地方看书？
<adam8157> freeflying: 都是cloud啊
<adam8157> archl: rh办公室 台球 以前
<freeflying> adam8157: 人是开发，我们是忽悠
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^ 你来说说哪个高级
<bluezd> adam8157: 都高级
<imadper> `人是开发`.. 就看到这么一句, 就觉得自己不是人了...
 * bluezd 求收留
<freeflying> roylez_: wm党，chromeos里的wm做的u不错啊
<freeflying> adam8157: https://www.boundless.com
<^k^> freeflying 啥, ⇪ Boundless - Free Textbooks
<roror> hello
<roror> I'm trying to use web.qq
<^k^> roror, 好.. . ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 17.03天
<roror> I had received requests to add users
<roror> I lost the window
<roror> I was wondering how can I bring it back again?
<freeflying> adam8157: http://labs.chinamobile.com/news/88504
<^k^> freeflying 啥, ⇪ 百度商用了ARM服务器，你怎么看？_新闻_移动Labs
<ndd> 百度有钱啊
<ndd> 以前也是第一个把硬盘都换成固态硬盘的
<ndd> 百度的服务器硬盘都换成固态硬盘的了
<MeaCu1pa> 度娘真有钱
<adam8157> freeflying: 刚俯卧撑去了
<ndd> Ubuntu操作系统每半年发布一个重大更新版本，除了四个带LTS(长期支持版)标记的发行版，它们只支持18个月。LTS版本支持的时间是在两年以上，最新的12.04 LTS支持时间延长到了五年。现在，Canonica开发者透露正在考虑采用新的发布模式。Canonical召开了一次公开的视频聊天会议Ubuntu On Air，Canonical内核团队经理Leann Ogasawara表示，他们考虑从Ubuntu 14.04èµ·é‡
<ndd> 洗发水可以歇息了吧？
<adam8157> ndd: 定位不同
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 脚丫子快好了
<ndd> 喝一杯庆祝一下
<ndd> adam8157: 还不睡觉？？
<ndd> 明天不用上班干活么？？
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 新手机肿么样？
<adam8157> gfrog: 还行, 先这么着吧 下次再说亲儿子
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚想问你啥来着。。 @@ 忘了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 详情查阅 <青春期教育>
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
<gfrog> adam8157: ubuntu的ibus跟fedora就像两个平行世界的东西啊，差得太多了
<freeflying> gfrog: 有啥差别啊
 * freeflying 很久不用ibus了
<gfrog> freeflying: 天上 vs 地下
<freeflying> gfrog: 说说看啊
<freeflying> gfrog: f18在kvm里直接启动不了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没问题 我试过
<freeflying> gfrog: vbox里启动超过2分钟了
<gfrog> freeflying: 起来了没？
<freeflying> gfrog: 出了kvm同样的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥问题？
<freeflying> http://imagebin.org/243956
<gfrog> freeflying: 等于啥也没有啊。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: not debugging it 啊
<gfrog> grub里关了图形化启动再看，那叫啥来着。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: rh啥啥的那个吧
<freeflying> 不知道啊
<freeflying> systemd?
<gfrog> freeflying: grub
 * gfrog 擦，又半夜了。睡觉
<cheryl> 你们好
<cheryl> 没人回答
<cheryl> 晚安
<Lufecarg> 终于连接上了
<Lufecarg> 不容易
<gebjgd> Lufecarg: 连irc有什么难的
<Lufecarg> 手机，折腾起来麻烦
<gebjgd> 有androchat
<Lufecarg> 用的是安卓irc
<^k^>  05:33
<fa1c0n> 早...
<Iansun> morning
<fa1c0n> ....
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-24
<alyvin05> 早上好
<alyvin05> ^k^:  上班之前在跟你扯个蛋
<^k^> alyvin05, 去上班我拉一个鸡蛋后发生了什么事？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 16.64天
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<pity_> -!- pity #git Cannot change nickname while banned on channel 难道我的 nick 被 #git 频道 ban 了？
 * david_wu mosesofmason 从一坨粑粑中出现了。
<pity_> 我只是刚才掉了一下线而已
 * mosesofmason 抬起一脚贴在david_wu的屁股上, 在一阵白烟之后, 显现出了一个永久性的印记:“Marked”
 * david_wu 抬起一脚，在 mosesofmason 的屁股上，在一阵黑烟之后，显现出了一个永久性的印记：“For Sale.“
 * mosesofmason 将指节咔地一捏,伸手在david_wu的歪脑门上敲了一个双响脆毛栗子
 * david_wu 将指节咔地一捏，伸手在 mosesofmason 的方脑门上敲了一个硬皮核桃。
<pity_> 现在是 bot 撒欢儿的时间啊……
<david_wu> me 走近 pity_ ，手里拿着一支黄瓜，只要 2 块钱。
<ofan> piry
<ofan> pity
 * mosesofmason 对david_wu大喊道：“狗贼，取你性命！看招：降~龙~十~八~掌！”
 * mosesofmason 使出「突如其来」，右掌从不可能的角度向david_wu的左肩膀推出。
 * mosesofmason 右掌一招「见龙在田」，迅捷无比地劈向david_wu的右肩膀。
 * mosesofmason 双掌施出一招「鸿渐于陆」，隐隐带着风声拍向david_wu的头侧。
 * mosesofmason 身形滑动，双掌使一招「双龙取水」一前一后按向david_wu的裆部。
 * mosesofmason 突然身形飞起，双掌居高临下一招「飞龙在天」拍向david_wu的头部。
 * mosesofmason 左掌聚成拳状，右掌一招「潜龙勿用」缓缓推向david_wu的胸部。
 * mosesofmason 使出「羝羊触蕃」，双掌由下往上击向david_wu的后背。
 * mosesofmason 使出「密云不雨」，左掌封住david_wu的退路，右掌斜斜地劈向左肋。
 * mosesofmason 左掌护胸，右掌使一招「神龙摆尾」上下晃动着击向david_wu的右肋。
 * mosesofmason 使出「或跃在渊」，向david_wu大腿连拍数掌。
 * mosesofmason 施出一招「利涉大川」，右掌插腰，左掌劈向david_wu的右腰。
 * mosesofmason 使出「鱼跃于渊」，身形飞起，双掌并在一起向david_wu的双肩劈下。
 * mosesofmason 双掌立起，使出「时乘六龙」向david_wu连砍六下。
 * mosesofmason 大吼一声，双掌使出「震惊百里」，不顾一切般击向david_wu。
 * mosesofmason 门户大开，一招「履霜冰至」向david_wu的双脚劈去。
 * mosesofmason 脚下一转，突然欺到david_wu身前，一招「龙战于野」拍向david_wu的脸面。
 * mosesofmason 使出「损则有孚」，双掌软绵绵地拍向david_wu的天灵盖。
 * mosesofmason 双掌平平提到胸前，神色沉重的缓缓施出「亢龙有悔」推向david_wu的全身各大要害。
 * mosesofmason 对david_wu一口气施展降龙十八掌，只见david_wu被打得肢体破碎，元神共散，永不超生。真是罪过罪过！
 * mosesofmason 打完收工！
<james2gold> =.=
 * david_wu 走向 mosesofmason，摸了摸 mosesofmason 的头。孩子，去趟医院不容易，你咋自己跑回来了呢？叔叔开警车送你回去好不好？
<cfy> yunfan: 好吧。。。
<cfy> yunfan: i will install ubuntu......
<cfy> yunfan: i'm installing ubuntu....
<cdredfox__> 汗~
<david_wu> cfy: U r removing it from VirtualBox now ...
<cfy> david_wu: what?
<david_wu> cfy: When?
 * david_wu bot 一直用 Ubuntu 做主系统，Windows 这 bitch 关到 KVM 里。
<archl> 有人知道类似 人类衰退之后 这样的中文或英文动画吗？
<pity> archl: 这啥课题啊？
<archl> pity: 呀。这是一个日本动画/漫画。
<ofan> archl: 黑客帝国
<archl> ofan: 。。。那个太黑暗了。
<archl> ofan: 不是给孩子看的。
<pity> archl: ……
<maplebeats> ......那讲的啥
<maplebeats> 我还没追呢
<ofan> archl: 蓝猫淘气3k问
<archl> maplebeats:  就是一个乖乖女孩看到各种有趣的小妖精搞怪。
<archl> ofan: 蓝猫淘气么。。。
<ofan> archl: 喜洋洋
<ofan> archl: 很适合你
<archl> ofan: 一直一个样子的喜羊羊。
<maplebeats> archl, 海儿兄弟
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。都是冒险的啊。
<ofan> archl: 大头儿子
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 大脸猫
<ofan> archl: 天线宝宝
<archl> ofan: 额。。。都没有记忆了
<maplebeats> archl, 葫芦娃？
<david_wu> archl: 日本锁国
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<tenzu> archl: yo！
<archl> tenzu:  教授好～
<archl> david_wu: 中文的？
<tenzu> archl: 在哪儿过春节？
<cag> 请问一下有哪个频道有学习英文的
<david_wu> archl: <日本锁国>这个动画片比较适合你说的场景。人类衰退，钢铁怪物，生化人。有中文字幕，应该也有中文配音。
<archl> david http://lovetabris.pixnet.net/blog/post/30897860-%E4%BA%BA%E9%A1%9E%E8%A1%B0%E9%80%80%E4%B9%8B%E5%BE%8C-%E4%BA%BA%E9%A1%9E%E3%81%AF%E8%A1%B0%E9%80%80%E3%81%97%E3%81%BE%E3%81%97%E3%81%9F-%E5%8B%95%E7%95%AB
<maplebeats> tenzu, 叫兽好
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 人類衰退之後 人類は衰退しました 動畫 @ 腐宅日常生活。 :: 痞客邦 PIXNET ::
<tenzu> maplebeats: 你坏
<archl> david_wu: 完全不是那样的。。。
<maplebeats> tenzu, 你才坏
<archl> maplebeats ofan  http://lovetabris.pixnet.net/blog/post/30897860-%E4%BA%BA%E9%A1%9E%E8%A1%B0%E9%80%80%E4%B9%8B%E5%BE%8C-%E4%BA%BA%E9%A1%9E%E3%81%AF%E8%A1%B0%E9%80%80%E3%81%97%E3%81%BE%E3%81%97%E3%81%9F-%E5%8B%95%E7%95%AB
<ofan> archl: 太长了
<archl> 啊。忘记 p姐了
<archl> ofan: 什么？
<maplebeats> archl, 这啥啊
<ofan> archl: 链接
<pity> archl: 我不看动漫
<David-zwssd> 请问最近有啥好看的爱情动作片没有？
<David-zwssd> 请给个种子
<tuzki> archl: ？
<maplebeats> David-zwssd, 自己上草榴
<archl> maplebeats ofan: 这是基本介绍，链接长了不也只是点击就进入么
<tuzki> archl: 怎么不是那样的？
<archl> tuzki: 有战斗。。。
<ofan> archl: 得复制粘贴，懒得看你这么长的链接
<maplebeats> archl, 看到了
<archl> ofan: 啊。你的irc还需要复制粘贴？
<archl> 。。。
<tuzki> archl: 是啊，有战斗
<David-zwssd> maplebeats: 给个网子哈
<maplebeats> = =第一次听说链接太长，难得看
<tuzki> archl: 没战斗看什么啊？
<archl> tuzki: 。。。
<ofan> archl: 跟irc没关，已经折行了
<ofan> archl: 你这智商真堪忧
<maplebeats> David-zwssd, 找 tenzu 要，他肯定知道
<tuzki> archl: 不过战斗也不算多，一半一半吧。
<David-zwssd> tenzu: 请给个草留的网子，谢谢
<archl> tuzki: 故事背景差别太大了。
<tuzki> archl: 还有爱情，悲情。。
<archl> tuzki: 都不要。
<tuzki> archl: 那人类衰退要看什么啊？
<archl> tuzki: 搞笑，心理，思考。
<imadper> archl: 早, 羅姐.
<archl> imadper: 早小蛇
<archl> ofan:  我感觉多数irc 接收到直接点击就启动浏览器了。。。
<tuzki> archl: 好像还真没有附合的了。
<ofan> archl: 你用的gui的把
<imadper> archl: 啥東西?
<maplebeats> imadper, 233是啥意思啊
<archl> ofan: 恩嗯嗯。
<maplebeats> ofan, cli大神，你用的啥= =
<ofan> maplebeats: weechat
<archl> firefox 里的
<ofan> 我都喊过n次了
<maplebeats> = =
<archl> imadper: 找类似的，不过是中文/英文的
 * archl 妹看不懂中文字幕。
<cfy> imadper: 装ubuntu了。。
<imadper> 這啥東西? 動畫片?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我之前也想.
<cfy> imadper: debian竟然不识别双显示器。。。
<archl> imadper: 是动画
<imadper> cfy: 好多包, 都只有ubuntu的.
<cfy> imadper: ubuntu竟然默认就识别。。。
<imadper> cfy: debian不支持xrandr?
<cfy> adam8157: 换ubuntu了。。。。我绝对不告诉你我的ip
<cfy> adam8157: 这样你就黑不进来咯。。
<cfy> imadper: xrandr试过了。。。只能识别一台。。。
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> cfy: mac装ubuntu?
<cfy> 我也郁闷。。。
<cfy> ofan: dell pc
<ofan> cfy: o
<cfy> ofan: os x这么好，才懒得换
<imadper> cfy: ... 驅動問題吧... nv的卡?
<ofan> cfy: 还有pc，真壕
<cfy> imadper: 关键是intel的。。。。我也不知道为啥。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: intel的不會有問題呀....
<imadper> cfy: 一定是你人品不好
<maplebeats> archl, 你给我的网址现在还没打开
<cfy> imadper: 看上去去冬装了，我试过两个都能分别识别，但不能同时识别。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我就懒得折腾了。。。。。算了。。。
<cfy> imadper: adam8157: 12.10好还是12.04(LTS)好
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<maplebeats> cfy, 出了问题嘛，就从根本入手
<imadper> cfy: 12.10好呀
<maplebeats> cfy, 把电脑直接砸了
<imadper> cfy: 絕對越新越好!
<cfy> maplebeats: gaoji........
<cfy> maplebeats: 你过来吧，随便你怎么搞
<cfy> imadper: okay
<archl> maplebeats:  ... http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BA%BA%E9%A1%9E%E8%A1%B0%E9%80%80%E4%B9%8B%E5%BE%8C
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 人類衰退之後 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<archl> cfy:  NV 显卡？
<cfy> archl: intel
<archl> cfy:  intel 的啊。问dell就好了 。
 * imadper dell的客服, 都不知道debian是啥... 跟他說xrandr都不行, 他會崩潰的. 
<cfy> imadper: soga.... cc archl
<cfy> imadper: 倒是我这个dellpc上面有ubuntu logo..
<maplebeats> imadper, linux出了问题，就打电话问客服说自己的ipad出了问题
<archl> maplebeats: 有类似的动画推荐么
<cfy> maplebeats: gaoji.......
<maplebeats> archl, 国产么？
<archl> maplebeats: 中文/英文都可以
<imadper> cfy: gaoji
 * adam8157 今天又什么情况?? 办公室又是只有我一个来 nnnnd
<archl> adam8157:  hamo抛弃你了？
<maplebeats> archl, EVA?
<imadper> adam8157: 你也別去了唄
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。你。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 模范 恁懂么
<adam8157> legacy: ...
<archl> adam8157: hamo不是加班模范么。
<imadper> adam8157: .................................................不懂...
<imadper> adam8157: irc模範還差不多.
<tenzu> adam8157: yo
<archl> adam8157: 早到者早退。
<adam8157> archl: 他昨天5点走, 今天这时候还没来 你说呢
<archl> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> tenzu: yooooo
<tenzu> adam8157: C记春节怎么放假？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛
<adam8157> tenzu: 法定
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃的职位真的不是办公室管理员嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 看来和mermaid是同行 嗯嗯
 * imadper 門房李大爺...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你来得及回家买煎饼么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，看出来了。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我们不吃煎饼...
<tenzu> imadper: 这称呼。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 诶~
<cfy> imadper: zongzi 好吃么？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你不是山东人
 * archl 看到 adam8157  承认了
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<archl> tenzu: 他那里没煎饼
<maplebeats> adam8157, gaoji失败？
<adam8157> tenzu: 胶东和一般人意义上的山东不同啊
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吃!!
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<tenzu> gfrog: 基娃
<maplebeats> 你们又扯煎饼
<cfy> imadper: xixi　下次有机会再给你带点
<archl> maplebeats: 你不吃？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们那没煎饼？ 有锅贴儿？
<maplebeats> archl, 为啥要气
<maplebeats> 吃
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<tenzu> archl: adam8157 不吃煎饼卷大葱的一定不是山东人，嗯嗯
<imadper> cfy: 還沒想好等我簽了給你啥吃呢.
<archl> tenzu: 。。。
<archl> tenzu: 我煎饼卷奶油蛋糕。
 * tenzu 觉得阿当是南方人
<cfy> imadper: 我要好吃的，卫生的。
<pity> tenzu: 山东煎饼是临沂一带的
<gfrog> tenzu: 我吃煎饼，不卷大葱
<imadper> cfy: 我得想想.
 * gfrog 东北人表示过了山海关都是南方。
<tenzu> pity: 潍坊附近在临沂一带范围内么？
<cfy> imadper: hao
<maplebeats> imadper, 什么时候请我
<tenzu> gfrog: 你是半个山东人
<archl> tenzu: 不在。潍坊是中心
<maplebeats> 你们说的地方我一个都不认识，晕
<pity> tenzu: 潍坊也吃煎饼
<imadper> 廣州學生表示, 過了粵北, 都是北方.
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<ibodi> 这个频道如果禁止 off-topic 可能也很冷，这个是全世界唯一有人气的汉语IRC
 * tenzu 觉得信息量太大，对山东人这个概念无法掌握
<imadper> archl: 凡是冬天會下雪的, 都是北方.
<pity> tenzu: 胶东的确很常说的山东人不太一样
<ofan> ibodi: 是全宇宙
<imadper> archl: 粵北也會下雪. 所以也是北方.
<ibodi> ofan: :)
<tenzu> ibodi: 你和宝迪火腿有什么关系？
<pity> tenzu: 大连跟胶东很多相近之处，大连跟辽宁没啥关系
<ofan> tenzu: 有一腿的关系
<imadper> tenzu: 羊毛出在羊身上
<ibodi> ofan: 现在几点了，还没睡？
<tenzu> pity: 半岛人民酷爱海鲜？
<imadper> tenzu: 拜教授.
<tenzu> imadper: 射你平身
<ofan> 腿毛出在大腿上
<adam8157> 0_0
<maplebeats> 。。。
<pity> tenzu: 海鲜是少不了的吧
<archl> 前几天看了雅典娜被强奸时，就射在大腿上。
<cfy> archl: ................
<pity> tenzu: 反正我去青岛和大连都吃海鲜了，还吃过生的
<ofan> archl: av？
<pity> archl: .........................
<archl> ofan: 神话啊。。 cc cfy pity
<archl> 你们都不知道吗。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 半岛？ 哪个半岛？ 伊利亚特半岛？ 阿拉伯半岛？
<pity> archl: 裸姐怎么好这口儿？
<tenzu> pity: 生蚝我看着就吃不下，虽然别人都说很美味
<tenzu> gfrog: 胶东不是半岛？
<ofan> archl: 貌似还真有
<archl> pity:  http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%9B%85%E5%85%B8%E5%A8%9C#.E8.88.87.E8.B5.AB.E8.8F.B2.E6.96.AF.E6.89.98.E6.96.AF
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: 雅典娜 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<pity> tenzu: 我免疫了
<tenzu> pity: 我对鱼肉比较感兴趣，另外就是螃蟹和龙虾，别的都不爱吃
<pity> tenzu: 哈哈，我比较杂
<archl> 螃蟹好吃 - 鱼肉也好吃，贝壳都不吃。
<tenzu> archl: 扇贝呢？
<archl> tenzu: 全是沙子。
<ibodi> 这次 ubuntu 升级，中文字体倒是突然漂亮很多
<tenzu> archl: 饭店里的没有，还配了粉丝和蒜蓉
<archl> ibodi: 说明以前你。。。
<ibodi> 我电脑屏幕少了1/4了
<archl> tenzu: 不爱吃。
 * archl 喜欢红烧肉类-=鱼肉猪肉牛肉羊肉
 * archl 不吃鸟
 * archl 眼里，鸡鸭就是做汤后都丢掉的东西
<ibodi> 这个是什么字体，这么好看：http://imagebin.org/244016
<imadper> microhei  ibodi 我猜的.
<ofan> ibodi: 幼圆
<tenzu> archl: 烤鸭还是不错的，鸡肉得看厨师手艺了
<pity> archl: 学习了，雅典娜居然还有这么个段子
<archl> imadper: 的哦凝固哈。
<maplebeats> ibodi, 确实不错。。。
<roylez> archl: 袋鼠炸
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽
<imadper> roylez: 早, 壞席.
<archl> tenzu: 恩。烤鸭能吃点- 不过主要是饼子和葱
<ibodi> imadper: 这个我 ubuntu 默认的，不是我搞的。自动默认字体。挺好看的
<archl> roylez:  武昌鱼。
<roylez> adam8157: 阿蛋木
<archl> ibodi: 默认就是microhei
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<ibodi> 哦
<tenzu> roylez: 主席参与抢票了么？
<ibodi> ubuntu +1 鼓励鼓励
<archl> adam8157:  Ancient Domains of Mystery (ADOM for short) is a roguelike game which means that it is a single-user game featuring the exploration of a dungeon complex ...
<roylez> tenzu: 成功了
<archl> roylez: 。
<imadper> roylez: 壞喜好人品!
<archl> roylez: 票价1元
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<tenzu> roylez: 我明天买初四回饼都的票，不知道能不能买到
<tenzu> adam8157: 对主席大不敬啊
<archl> tenzu: 除四就回？
<tenzu> archl: 对，要不然买票很难，而且我回饼都有事
<David-zwssd> tenzu: 能不能给个草溜的网子呢，谢谢
<onlylove> roylez: 问个事情，你那n9可以刷android不，我的意思是说，智能手机可以刷非预装的系统不，比方说一个android机器，刷meego会不会出问题
<cfy> ubuntu phone 都要粗话来了
<cfy> ubuntu phone 都要出来了
<imadper> cfy: 啥時候?
<archl> onlylove: 有驱动才行，所以要移植
<archl> 马屁；
<cfy> imadper: don't know,but you can see it on ubuntu.org.cn
<onlylove> archl: 驱动不是在kernel里面么
<archl> maplebeats:  没有找到吗？类似 人类衰退之后
<archl> onlylove: 如果本来就没人开发，怎么会存在呢
<imadper> hamo: 早, 蛤蟆
<archl> onlylove: 手机的多数驱动似乎都不是内核的。
<ibodi> ofan: kindle 电子书 能否升级的？
<archl> onlylove: 似乎arm的那些都是封闭平台。
<archl> ibodi: 可以啊，amazon的页面
<imadper> cfy: 訪問太慢了... 半分鐘打不開.
<ofan> ibodi: 不知道
<imadper> cfy: 打開了
<maplebeats> archl, 想不到。。。
<archl> ibodi:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200324680
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Amazon.com Help
<ibodi> archl: 我那 kindle 访问中文常常花屏，需要重新开机。我升级实验一下
<imadper> cfy: 這配置要求不低呀
<imadper> cfy:  To use the full power of the hardware, you can develop native apps, using OpenGL and QML, with C or C++ and Javascript compiled for extra performance.   不錯.
<tenzu> David-zwssd: 不上草榴很多年
<cfy> imadper: awesome
<cfy> imadper: http://ubuntu.org.cn/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Operator and OEM partners | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu
<maplebeats> tenzu, 有了女王就丢下基友了？
<cfy> imadper: 就是喜欢发行版的感觉
<tenzu> maplebeats: 有了女王还要基友干嘛？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 等 adam8157 送我們就好了
<imadper> adam8157: 求贈送貴公司的手機.
<cfy> adam8157: 求送啊。。。我会帮你们宣传的。。
<cfy> adam8157: http://ubuntu.org.cn/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<maplebeats> tenzu, 唉，你让蛋蛋他们怎么活
<cfy> adam8157: 对了，我要电信般的
<cfy> adam8157: 对了，我要电信办的
<cfy> adam8157: 对了，我要电信版的
 * maplebeats 我也要！！
<imadper> adam8157: 送我這個手機, 我就考慮卸載arch改用ubuntu.
<cfy> adam8157: 帮你们免费宣传１个月
<cfy> adam8157: .....
<roylez> onlylove: 可以刷4.0，不过不能打电话，双启动可以。不过android没啥意思，不如买个便宜的
<cfy> adam8157: 干嘛啊。。。。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 不送就不送嘛
 * maplebeats 吓死我了，我还以为踢我
<cfy> adam8157: 人都踢了，是不是准备送我了？
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 可怜的maplebeats cc roylez
<tenzu> 让你们欺负阿当
<cfy> tenzu: 你看错了。。。
<maplebeats> roylez, 打倒城管！！！
<tenzu> cfy: 40摆在眼前
<cfy> tenzu: 乃国语真好。。。
<onlylove> roylez: 这么说手机的通信基带功能不能识别……看来还是个麻烦，我想弄个android机器刷个自定义的rom玩
<archl> tenzu:  司令？
<imadper> 四十 ==> 事實
<cfy> T_T
<tenzu> 有人会被kickban么？
<cfy> imadper: 你啥时候有op?
<yunfan> cfy: 为毛又装ubuntu了?
<yunfan> adam8157: 你怎么没事耍小孩呢
<maplebeats> = =～
<imadper> cfy: ee來了可以要
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 不行, ff在.
<cfy> yunfan: debian默认不是别双显示器。。。
<cfy> imadper: ubuntu安装的时候就双显示器了。。。
<imadper> cfy: arch也是.
<archl> cfy:  xrandr 没找到啊
<cfy> archl: yunfan: 试过了，只能识别出一个。。。。
<onlylove> 该不是纠结的显卡驱动或者X11设置吧
<cfy> onlylove: 关键还是intel的 cc archl yunfan
<cfy> onlylove: 觉得讨厌，就换ubuntu了。。
<yunfan> cfy: 你看 折腾吧
<cfy> yunfan: 。。。。。。不一定。。。ubuntu也不一定不折腾。。。。。。不科学啊。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 其实debian设置下也是可以的 不过你可能要升级单独的某个组建
<cfy> debian识别不了。。
<ofan> cfy: man xrandr
<cfy> yunfan: 肯定是有问题。但是我懒得着了。。
<cfy> ofan: 都说了。。。
<cfy> 只能识别一个。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 你这问题 刚好我们在果壳遇到过 我领导非要用debian  结果双平用不了
<cfy> 不能两个识别。。。。
<archl> cfy:  /j #debian
<cfy> yunfan: 然后呢？
<ofan> cfy: 不是只识别一个
<archl> ofan: 是的
<ofan> cfy: 有两个，名字不一样
<cfy> ofan: 真的是只能识别一个。。。。我试过xrandr了。。。
<ofan> xrandr要指定输出的显示器
<ofan> cfy: lspci
<cfy> ofan:也是过了。。。。。
<pity> 饿了
<cfy> ofan: intel
<imadper> cfy: 指定輸出的接口
<yunfan> cfy: 然后他就用他的mbp
<ibodi> 科技类资讯，你们看什么网站？我一个也没有。只有 omgubuntu 看腻了
<cfy> imadper: 也试了下
<cfy> imadper: 没用。
<cfy> 根本识别不出第二个
<yunfan> cfy: 你那就是要支持个 camara什么的
<imadper> cfy: xrandr --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --pos 1920x208 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal   這樣不行?
<ofan> xrandr -q
<cfy> ofan: only one!!!!!!!!
<ibodi> reddit 这个看不明白，博客不像博客，论坛不像论坛，新闻不像新闻
<ofan> cfy: 你要指定output
<cfy> imadper: 我试过类似的,不行 cc ofan
<ibodi> 原来比较喜欢看 digg 现在看样子没什么好看了。有类似的没？
<cfy> 根本就显示没有连接之类的
<imadper> cfy: 瘋狂插拔顯示器500次之後還是不行?
<cfy> imadper: ....
<archl> cfy:  去 #debian
<imadper> cfy: 那就真的不行了...
<ofan> cfy: 要不就是你xorg没配置好
<cfy> imadper:　不说了。反正就是不行。。。懒得打字。。。。。反正就用默认行的 cc ofan archl
<maplebeats> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/62225483gw1e13daaluj8j.jpg
<yunfan> imadper: 你这个的前提是已经识别出显示器了
<yunfan> cfy: 你看 你这大懒虫还不是懒得折腾
<imadper> yunfan: 恩.
<ofan> cfy: 你这不求甚解啊
<cfy> ofan: 肯定哪里有问题，不过我懒得调试了。根本没功夫 cc yunfan imadper archl
<archl> ofan: 多好。
<cfy> ofan: 求个蛋，事情多着呢
<imadper> cfy: 不過, 等下個發行版出來, 13.04出來了, 你升級不?
<cfy> ofan: 升啊，找个不忙的时候升级
<archl> 。debian啊debian
<cfy> imadper: 升啊，找个不忙的时候升级
<archl> imadper:  debian 升级成 ubuntu？
<imadper> cfy: 多折騰...
<imadper> archl: 他是ubuntu
<archl> cfy: 啊？
<cfy> imadper: 我现在装了１２.０４，现在准备重装１2.10....
<imadper> archl: .
<imadper> cfy: ..................... arch試試看?
<cfy> archl: reinstall
<archl> ibodi: 看slashdot里人们打架
<yunfan> maplebeats: 呵呵 我是那图最右的情况
<yunfan> cfy: 没必要
<cfy> imadper: 算了。。。arch有ubuntu那么易用么？
<lainme> archl: 什么帖子
<yunfan> cfy: 还不如 12.04.3
<cfy> yunfan: 如果考虑网速是１００k/s......
<cfy> yunfan: 软件有点旧吧
<imadper> cfy: 網不好確實但疼...
<archl> lainme: 我不知道你在说什么呢。
<cfy> yunfan: 我想用emacs24
<maplebeats> cfy, 有啊
<yunfan> cfy: 不会啊 有ppa 无所谓
<maplebeats> cfy,  比ubuntu易用
<lainme> archl: slashdot
<yunfan> cfy: emacs应该不会依赖具体的os version吧
<imadper> cfy: ~ emacs --version
<imadper> GNU Emacs 24.2.1
<imadper>  
<maplebeats> yunfan, 握爪。。。
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223685.htm
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Alan Cox批评Fedora 18是最差的Red Hat发行版，改用Ubuntu_RedHat Fedora_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> maplebeats: 你知道应该如何应对么 就是他说什么你都哦
<maplebeats> yunfan, = =，原来如此，记下。。。
<archl> lainme:  帖子么。 Cloud、Hardware
<archl> Linux 、Management、Mobile、Science、Security、Storage 之类
<archl>  
<cfy> yunfan: maplebeats: imadper:　好ppa
<cfy> 不装12.10 le
<maplebeats> cfy, ppa不慢么。。
 * ofan 都去用Arch
<imadper> cfy: 你能訪問 lp?
<cfy> imadper: lp?
<imadper> cfy: 五分鐘打開主頁
<imadper> cfy: 恩, launchpad
<imadper> cfy: 那叫一個慢!
<cfy> imadper: fast here.....
<imadper> cfy: .... 不科學....
<imadper> cfy: 明明所有人訪問都很慢...
<ofan> 速度一般
<archl> lainme: 其实。我还是没明白。。。
<cfy> imadper: ppa is awesome
<lainme> archl: 我大概明白了……我只是想看吵架贴了……
<cfy> imadper: 123k/s
<imadper> cfy: ppa不就是類似aur嗎?
<imadper> cfy: 那還行.
<archl> lainme: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我这里满速了。。。。满速100+k/s...
<imadper> cfy: gaoji
<archl> Alan Cox: Fedora 18 "The Worst Red Hat Distro," Switches To Ubuntu
<archl> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/01/23/230255/alan-cox-fedora-18-the-worst-red-hat-distro-switches-to-ubuntu
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Alan Cox: Fedora 18 "The Worst Red Hat Distro," Switches To Ubuntu - Slashdot
<archl> 吵架
<lainme> imadper: 不一样。ppa可以自动为你编译，aur是PKGBUILD，需要自己编译
 * maplebeats 233到底是啥意思啊
<imadper> lainme: aur裏也有編譯好的.
<archl> maplebeats:  2BB？
<archl> maplebeats: 似乎有见到 23？
<imadper> lainme: 比如, 很多字體...
<maplebeats> imadper, 那是用deb/rpm包转换成tar.xz的吧
<maplebeats> archl, 经常见到啊
<imadper> maplebeats: 不一定.
<lainme> imadper: 多数不是吧，有些大型的或是商业只有bin。即便是用ubuntu的包，好些也是下载的源码，不是直接用deb
<imadper> maplebeats: 我看aur經常下載各種exe
<maplebeats> imadper, = =
<archl> imadper: 。对的，很多wine的
<imadper> archl: ... 不開心...
<archl> imadper: 让我感觉arch真复杂 -
<imadper> archl: 不是wine吧...
<archl> imadper: ubuntu不也有很多deb包是wine的么。
<imadper> lainme: 恩, 不過很多git版本的aur, 都不用包的管理者去更新...
<archl> imadper: 用deb包裹住wine设置和exe
<imadper> archl: arch好多字體安裝的時候, 下載的都是exe...很糾結.
<lainme> imadper: PPA每个软件都可以同时下载到编译需要的源码和binary
<imadper> lainme: 恩, 那ppa這方面好一些
<yunfan> imadper: 对这类系统 我比较放心 因为他们不搞原教旨主义
<imadper> yun
<imadper> yunfan: 我怎麽都很放心.
<ofan> imadper: 你上的山寨网把
<imadper> ofan: ??
<yunfan> imadper: 因为系统底层是贵司的
<ofan> imadper: 还exe的
<imadper> ofan: ... 超級多exe的.
<imadper> ofan: 我用的archXp
<imadper> yunfan: 最新不過的, 就是我們公司的產品...
<yunfan> imadper: 最关键是 那后门你了解
<piggybox> maplebeats: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/104308462
<^k^> piggybox 啥, ⇪ mop的第233个表情_百度知道
<imadper> yunfan: 有後門?
<imadper> yunfan:  不了解呀...
<yunfan> http://juetuzhi.net/2013/01/jue-tu-2150.html
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ “奶茶妹妹”章泽天出镜南京电视台实习记者，女神声音好甜 | 掘图志
<yunfan> 阿蛋做过的东西 我都多长个心眼
<maplebeats> yunfan, ....女神？这什么审美观
<yunfan> maplebeats: 又不是我的
<maplebeats> yunfan, 你肯定也这么想的，才转的。。。233
<yunfan> maplebeats: 问题是你注意看那视频 气象局的人说人工降雨是为了降低空气污染
<yunfan> 我前一阵就觉得狄都的降雪是人工的
 * maplebeats 哦。。原来重点在这里啊
<yunfan> 现在终于有旁证了
<imadper> yun
<yunfan> 而且那人说是政府要求的  估计各地政府都知道这个思路
<imadper> yunfan: 我之前也覺得是人工降雪.
<imadper> yunfan: 而且, 第二天, 空氣確實好了, 不過現在又不行了.
<yunfan> imadper: 不然不会那么巧 降雪一下子就解了贵党一个围
<gfrog> adam8157: 在maillist里发飙了 @@
<imadper> yunfan: 北京以後應該私家車限行.
<adam8157> gfrog: china-list?
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不至于，qe list
<imadper> yunfan: 一周只能開一天.
<gfrog> adam8157: lab里的100多台机器被占用到只剩一台了，太愁人了。
<yunfan> imadper: 那个pm5好像是粉尘  跟私家车没有强关系吧
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji蛋乃不在RH了很不好玩儿呢。以后tx 不撸 bluezd 去
<adam8157> gfrog: momo
<archl> yunfan: 今年没风，所以生态垮了？
<archl> yunfan: 西伯利亚不行了-不冷了
 * bluezd 愁苦啊啊
<imadper> yun
<maplebeats> bluezd, 又来= =，gaoji怎么会愁呢
<imadper> yunfan: 使用汽油和柴油的各种车辆排放的尾气中含有CO、HC、NOx、PM2.5等有害气体，汽车尾气排放是造成CO、HC、NOx、PM2.5灰霾污染的罪魁祸首
<imadper> yunfan: 剛查的, 不過也不一定對.
<bluezd> maplebeats: ......
<gfrog> bluezd: 毛儿，乃都能正点下班儿的
 * bluezd 吃饭去
<pity> vim 中 python 自动补全用哪个插件？
<yunfan> imadper: 多半是政府发的消息
<maplebeats> pity, omni?
<yunfan> archl: 西伯利亚不冷了  估计中国就不吹钓鱼岛 改吹外兴安岭 海森碗了
<imadper> pity: neocompletioncache, 類似這個的一個名字, 你去查查吧, 記不清了.
<imadper> yunfan: 有可能.  不過, 北京這交通太渣, 最好禁止私家車.
<imadper> yunfan: 或者, 停車費, 一小時30
<pity> maplebeats: imadper 谢谢，bundle 里没有 omni 和 python 一起出现的名字
<imadper> yunfan: 所有亂停車, 超過10分鐘, 托走.
<yunfan> imadper: 如果真是私家车  只要改成电车就行
<imadper> yunfan: 很難改吧?
<maplebeats> pity, 不知道。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 禁汽油车和柴油车
<yunfan> imadper: 但是pm2.5是粉尘 我感觉跟地表没有植被覆盖有关系
<imadper> yunfan: 恩. 以後北京城,  放眼望去, 全市都是電動自行車
<imadper> yunfan: 北方冬天確實沒有啥植物了
<pity> maplebeats: 你们用的插件是用 tab 键补全吗？
<archl> yunfan: 不都有尾气过滤么。
<maplebeats> pity, 有个插件是，vim自带的是c+x,c+o
 * gfrog 帽帽帝都招Intern、Regular啊。
<yunfan> imadper: 杭州的公交就有不少电车和天然气的 还有电动汽车的出租车
<archl> yunfan: 数量太多了。
<pity> maplebeats: 好像不是这个
 * hamo 给钱就卖身了啊
<imadper> yunfan: 公交的電車, 需要有輔助供電設備吧.
 * adam8157 Canonical 招QA和Dev了
<archl> hamo: 。。。你又要卖了？
<maplebeats> pity, pydiction是TAB
 * gfrog ^ 节操在地上的黑毛儿
<imadper> adam8157: 啥的qa?
<maplebeats> adam8157, 链接在哪里
<pity> maplebeats: thx
<yunfan> imadper: not a problem , 公交站可以
<hamo> gfrog: 节操是什么？
<imadper> yunfan: 北京以前的電車, 都要上面有電纜供電才行.
 * hamo 蛋蛋招小弟啊
<adam8157> imadper: maplebeats http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
 * hamo 想去google的找蛋蛋啊
 * hamo lol
<archl> hamo: 輕于鸿毛-
 * hamo 昨天那个娃娃呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天有个娃娃来进来就找去过google的人
<hamo> adam8157: 我就把你给推出去了...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 还是我正忙的时候
 * maplebeats 牛蛋蛋
<yunfan> imadper: 那是以前的技术
<maplebeats> :(
<imadper> yunfan: 哦, 估計現在有gaoji的了
<yunfan> imadper: 北京百年前还有马车呢
<yc4891> hamo was kicked ?
<imadper> yunfan: 現在都有.
<rickz> 枬詊
<yunfan> imadper: 但不普遍
<imadper> yunfan: 恩.
<yunfan> iima现在还有原始部落呢
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我怎么没看到啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你毕业还早吧
 * hamo 求问节操是什么？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我只是看看= =
 * maplebeats 求后门
<rickz> 枬詊
<adam8157> maplebeats: imadper qa是这个https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=561
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
 * imadper 只符合: 流利漢語這一條
<imadper> 4+ years of experience in Software Quality Assurance or equivalent, some team lead experience would be a plus
 * maplebeats 重庆话一流。。。
<yunfan> imadper: 不错了 南方人表示连这条都不符合
<adam8157> maplebeats: imadper dev是这个 https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=535
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ Working at Canonical | Canonical
<maplebeats> adam8157, 那不是在台湾招人么。。
<imadper> yunfan: 我是標准普通話.
<rickz> 測試
<adam8157> maplebeats: imadper JD一样的
<rickz> 什麼台灣招人 @_@?
<yunfan> imadper:知道普通话的英文怎么说么
<imadper> adam8157: 沒有kernel相關的?
<adam8157> yunfan: 满语
<imadper> yunfan: mandarin?
<rickz> yunfan, mandarin chinese
<adam8157> imadper: 现在只在西欧和台湾招
<imadper> adam8157: 那不考慮了先.
<imadper> adam8157: 用戶態的, 只考慮數據庫.
<adam8157> imadper: 那你去 yunfan 那里好了
<imadper> yunfan: 你啥公司? 要自己寫數據庫?
<yunfan> adam8157: imadper rickz rickz 对头 满大人
<yunfan> imadper: 阿蛋的话能信么 1我司不招数据库 2我不管招工
<imadper> yunfan: 我還會點兒cantonese呢.
<yunfan> 考虑到我的金姓来源 还是不诋毁满族比较好 万一诋毁到自己头上就是搬石头砸自己的叼
<yunfan> imadper: 去香港好了
<yc4891> cantonese  我識
<imadper> yunfan: 也不容易吧
<maplebeats> yunfan, 姓金？
<maplebeats> 和金三胖有关系么。。。
<yunfan> maplebeats: 爷爷姓金过继给江姓 所以后代都姓江
<adam8157> yunfan: 原来大胡子是这么来的
<yunfan> adam8157: 我的胡子是金色的 :]
<maplebeats> yunfan, = =！！！
<yunfan> adam8157: 我爸爸特征最明显 我已经是3代了
<archl> yunfan: 。。可爱的金胖子
<yc4891> 在這裏的基本都是技術流的？
<imadper> 如果一个人在国外，她有全球通，我没有，我给她发短信她能收到吗？  求解答
<yunfan> imadper: 这念头还发短信 额
<imadper> adam8157: 求解打~
<archl> imadper: 能。
<adam8157> imadper: 能
<archl> imadper: 短信可以发遍全世界
 * yunfan 连阿蛋都用智能机了 你还发短信
<yc4891> 加國家號
<imadper> adam8157: ok, thx
<imadper> yc4891: 要加國家號嗎? cc archl
<yunfan> 问题是那边的locale能保证解出中文么
<yc4891> +086
<maplebeats> 加收费么？
<archl> imadper: 。86
<archl> 哈哈
<yc4891> 貌似是這樣，老外給我電話也是這樣的
<archl> maplebeats: 一条 10元
<imadper> 那就不用加了....
<maplebeats> archl, .....不会吧
<imadper> archl: 多少錢>????!!!!!
<archl> maplebeats: 骗你的。 1 元。
<maplebeats> archl, 1元也不便宜啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 短信都是unicode的
<archl> maplebeats: 所以，email
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是那边能显示么
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我上次收到的短信就乱码了，好奇怪
<adam8157> yunfan: 新手机一般字体都蛮全的
<archl> yunfan: 新手机都预装好多字体
<maplebeats> adam8157, 两条短信，前一条正常，后一条就乱了。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 没关系，没有中文的手机我也用过
<adam8157> maplebeats: 后面那条是表白短信, 太露骨, 被ISP打码了
<archl> adam8157: 你的心啊。
<maplebeats> adam8157, ......你到底有多寂寞啊= =
<yunfan> adam8157: 需要发短信联系的多半是你那种老手机
<archl> adam8157: 还没去找 么？
<adam8157> yunfan: 我现在还是发短信啊, 要不用啥
<archl> adam8157: 北京那么多基友都没给你介绍个？
<adam8157> archl: 裸姐....
<imadper> archl: adam的基友很固定的. 在rh就是 bluezd , 在c家就是 ham
<maplebeats> archl, 蛋蛋是要求太高了吧
<maplebeats> gaoji
<archl> maplebeats: 我要求也不低-所以一直都没有。
<maplebeats> archl, 那么，加入FFF团吧
<archl> maplebeats: 啥啊。。。
<maplebeats> archl, forever alone
<onlylove> 听起来好厉害
<maplebeats> archl, 你要求啥啊
<maplebeats> archl, 宇宙人？
<onlylove> 地球人也是宇宙人的一种嘛
 * maplebeats :)
<imadper> hamo: 剛黑完你, 你就來了
<maplebeats> onlylove, 也对。。。那就是太空人？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你现在用的是啥手机
<adam8157> yunfan: moto razr v
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么不等nexus 4了
<yunfan> 我看你是老和尚还俗 忒急啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 外星高等或者低等生物
<adam8157> yunfan: 等不了了, 等下一代吧, 支持tdd和fdd lte的下一代
<atheism> adam8157: 贵司的手机开卖了么？
<maplebeats> adam8157, 下一代你会重复的
<maplebeats> adam8157, 然后forever了。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 果然是猴急 moto的多少票子买的
<yunfan> 昨，甘肃省政协在兰州开会，有36F“波神”之称的香港前“艳星”、甘肃省政协委员彭丹来开会，她刚拍完一部主旋律电影《南泥湾》：“现在的年轻人应该多看主旋律作品，这样就可以体会到当年革命先辈的不容易。以后我会多拍一些主旋律作品。”
<atheism> adam8157: goto NOKIA1060
<adam8157> yunfan: 没花票子
<adam8157> yunfan: 礼品卡和信用卡
<adam8157> atheism: 早着呢
<atheism> adam8157: 贵司要注意效率阿
<adam8157> atheism: 要是送我一个我就催催, 否则算咯
<rickz> 測試
<yunfan> 外媒英国每日电讯报报道：中国江苏省海安县曲塘镇男子胡颂文93年患肾衰竭，为治病花光了家里积蓄。99年，他参照教科书用厨房设备、医疗配件自制了一台血液透析机，费用大大降低。胡颂文说：只要有知识、细心，就不会出错。报道称中国仅10%待治病人能负担起高昂透析费用。
<yunfan> 胡颂文说用自己的透析机，一周3次，他已经活了13年了
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 信用卡就不是票子了
<archl> adam8157: 明年就发Ubuntu for Phone了吧。 不奖励 Nexus 么？
<atheism> adam8157: 希望能送你两个。。。 然后我求蹭
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你们公司什么时候出硬件啊
<maplebeats> adam8157, 求送
<maplebeats> = =
<archl> adam8157: 转到 c 变成这里的神之一了 -
 * hamo 求送
<hamo> adam8157: 求送
 * hamo brb
<atheism> adam8157: 贵司会被内外联合求送拖垮阿
<imadper> ...
<imadper> 可憐的hamo.
<bluezd> 可憐的hamo.
<yunfan> 为毛没有人球 freeflying 呢
<yunfan> 中国制造的山寨iPhone手机在世界各地流窜，俄罗斯有不少人上当。阿穆尔州有关当局最用推土机辗压销毁了127支假冒的iPhone4、4S手机。据了解，这些山寨iPhone透过网路销售，俄罗斯消费者往往没看到实体，见价格实惠便下单。http://t.cn/zYvBvLn .
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 俄罗斯人上当购买山寨iPhone　开推土机怒辗127支_八视e_新浪播客
<roylez> yunfan: 毛子怒了啊
<ofan> shell里获取上一条命令的第一个参数是啥来着？
<Lufecarg> aleiphoenix, 
<maplebeats> ofan, !!?
<ofan> !$
<Lufecarg> 按错了
 * adam8157 只知道neverland...
 * hamo 什么gaoji货？
<reverland> 我是来潜水的……
<maplebeats> reverland, ....潜你妹
<reverland> ……你妹的饭团
<maplebeats> reverland, gaoji
<reverland> 搞基？
<maplebeats> reverland, 有女朋友没
<maplebeats> reverland, 问错了，有另一半没
<maplebeats> reverland, 性别不重要
<reverland> 我槽……#ubuntu-cn难道是约基的地方……
<freeflying> yunfan: adam8157 和 hamo 他们才是实权派
<archl> reverland: 对了
<archl> freeflying:  你是老好人。。。太好了
<archl> reverland: 难道你是女的？
<reverland> 这里有女的？
<archl> reverland: ä½ 
<reverland> 节操呢……
<archl> reverland:  你的节操早没了
 * archl 拿自己小时候的照片对比妹妹 - 好玩呢
<ofan> imadper: 你的VPN过期了
<archl> 过期
<iIlL10Oo> 山寨不可怕, 可怕的是冒牌
<ofan> \rs: 你用fish?
<gfrog> adam8157: 有枚正版的钛备份可以送你
<\rs> ofan: 用過一會兒
<ofan> \rs: http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/index.html  是这个？
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ fish's fish shell
<\rs> ofan: 是
<ofan> 怀疑是不是有两个fish
<yunfan> freeflying: 你是大老板 没派
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃晚上都不睡觉的嘛？ 大半夜的装fedora
<\rs> ofan: 原來的開發者寫完勉強能用的之後就放棄改用 zsh 了，rediculous fish 是新的開發者
<reverland> gimp的翻译bug往哪里报……
<iIlL10Oo> http://sae.sina.com.cn/?m=devcenter&catId=246
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: 文档中心 - SAE Ruby开发手册 - Sina App Engine
<imadper> ofan: 能撐過今天嗎?
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是干啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 备份利器
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我搜搜看
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<palomino|working> 别提多惨了，硬盘完蛋了 gfrog
<palomino|working> 失去了一切
<gfrog> palomino|working: Oh，为硬盘上那些妹纸默哀。
<palomino|working> 工作用硬盘
<palomino|working> 我的所有代码、文档
<gfrog> palomino|working: oops
<adam8157> palomino|working: 这...
<alpha080> RIP 硬盘君
<alpha080> R.I.P.
<palomino|working> 更可怕的是。。。
<palomino|working> 公司的网速慢得令人发指
<palomino|working> 重装痛苦死了
<alpha080> 没备份，没dropbox?
<adam8157> gfrog: 求, 有时效么?
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<gfrog> ad
<hamo> adam8157: 铜求
<gfrog> adam8157: 应该没吧。
<hamo> gfrog: ^^
<gfrog> hamo: 只有一枚
<palomino|working> 大部分在svn上有，但是网速太慢，没法装上svn...
<hamo> gfrog: 送蛋蛋吧...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我先看看怎么转啊。。 不能转乃只能拿我帐号登录了。
<hamo> gfrog: 你们的基情，我怎么能插一手呢...lol
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> hamo: 没关系，可以带着你一起的。反正乃都不知道节操为何物了。。
 * palomino|working 用眼泪淹死 roowe 
<palomino|working> .........
<alpha080> gcc又要重装。。。昨天才编的。。
<palomino|working> 淹错人了... roowe
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 你藏的太深了 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 我没打错马吧？
<palomino|working> 狡猾的主席啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马眼瘸
<palomino|working> 分明是你拟态
 * hamo ...
<onlylove> 硬盘怎么会突然完蛋呢
<palomino|working> 不知道
<hamo> onlylove: 片片下多了就会这样
<palomino|working> 正在imac上改代码，突然鼠标不动了
<palomino|working> 然后发现是ubuntu死机了
<onlylove> 还是组raid1吧，一个挂了还有另一个
<palomino|working> 然后重启后就。。。
<roylez> onlylove: 不如去dooloo升级人品
<imadper> cfy`: ping
<onlylove> roylez: 升级人品，然后硬盘就不会挂了？会不会提速啊
 * hamo 拜主席
<hamo> onlylove: 下片片加速
<onlylove> 163的源慢的令人发指
<onlylove> hamo: 2M小水管能变20M不
<cfy`> imadper: pong
<hamo> onlylove: 当然可以...直连RH服务器
<cfy`> imadper: don't have a chinese input method now
<onlylove> just install one
<cfy`> onlylove: don't want to
<alpha080> cfy`: zhuangblity...
<onlylove> cfy`: then you just speak english，kk won't permit you speak pinyin
<yunfan> http://hostedtmux.com/  复制个这个服务  adam8157 imadper roylez MeaCulpa
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Hosted Tmux | The 10x better way to use UNIX command line
<alpha080> wo jiu ai yong pin yin
<roylez> onlylove: 必须提速啊
<roylez> yunfan: 驴踢了脑子才会买吧
<yunfan> onlylove:  bukeneng
<adam8157> yunfan: 驴踢了脑子才会买吧
<yunfan> roylez: 所以我给他们提了意见 让他们增加feature
<yunfan> roylez: 不过考虑到他们是mac用户 貌似不用驴踢也会买啊
<onlylove> what's wrong with kk……
<imadper> adam8157: 怎麽我看貴廠的工作, 都是office based的了...
<onlylove> unhappy: what's wrong with you ,why do you unhappy?
<unhappy> onlylove: can't find a good job.
<hamo>   yunfan: 破马踢了脑子才会买吧
<hamo> unhappy: ask adam8157
<yunfan> hamo: 你懂个p啊  issh都有人买
<hamo> yunfan: 这又是啥gaoji东西？
<unhappy> hamo: nope.
<onlylove> unhappy: but you work for redhat now
<unhappy> onlylove: why you think it's a good job?
<hamo> unhappy: 是你啊
<hamo> unhappy: 色大象
<hamo> adam8157: 帽子
<onlylove> unhappy: at least better than the job I have now
<yunfan> adam8157: 小心蛤魔把你给t了
<unhappy> onlylove: ...
<unhappy> hamo: 我也沒說不是我呀!
<unhappy> hamo: 你個色蛤蟆/
<onlylove> adam8157: 嗯，对，小心拿了帽子就踢你
<hamo> unhappy: 跟随蛋蛋壕，有肉吃
<unhappy> hamo: 你吃蛋去!
<roylez> yunfan adam8157 gfrog hamo 美丽的北京夜景 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/43aeabd5gw1e13gqpqdeqj.jpg
 * unhappy 一語雙關!~ hamo 
<yunfan> hamo: 呱呱呱 啪啪啪
<yunfan> roylez: 确实是仙境 都不用上黄山看云海了
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<yunfan> roylez: 生活一阵 你就登仙了
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
 * hamo 嘿巴扎嘿
<bluezd> hamo: 棍刮儿
<onlylove> 那么大雾气哪里弄的……
<hamo> bluezd: 死鬼
<bluezd> ...
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<gfrog> adam8157: 那些一个patchset70-80个patch的是怎么搞出来的。。。 他rebase的过来么。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我做10来个patch的set的时候都犯晕。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有可能
<bluezd> gfrog: 高级蛙
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕不撸
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，你的皮是黑的，你的眼是黑的，你的肺是黑的，你的心应该也是黑的了吧？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕竟然用locklock的杯子，啧啧。
<hamo> roylez: 怎么可能？至少肚子是白的...
<gfrog> roylez: 偏偏姓的是白，真是表达了一种美好的愿望啊。
<roylez> gfrog: 我用象印出的
<bluezd> gfrog: 你观察好仔细耶
<roylez> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> bluezd: 不仔细怎么当QA
<roylez> gfrog: 抠啊
<bluezd> gfrog: ......
<gfrog> roylez: 象印？
<gfrog> roylez: evernote？
<roylez> gfrog: 大日本帝国出的
<archl> 宰象？
<gfrog> roylez: 壕扎西
 * hamo 嘿巴扎嘿
<yunfan> 白斩鸡
<archl> hamo: 怎么都是黑。你自己起个黑姓的名字吧。
<yunfan> 白无常
<yunfan> 白吃
<yunfan> 白白
<yunfan> 白人
<archl> 黑白无偿
<hamo> archl: 嘿巴扎嘿
<archl> hamo: 黑炸皮
<yunfan> hamo: 大白
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 匿
<archl> hamo:  你确实副黑
<archl> 面白腹嘿 -
<adam8157> archl: 反了, 那啥都是白肚皮
<archl> adam8157: 露出肚皮来看看。
<adam8157> archl: ...
 * hamo 目击
 * roylez 目击
 * archl 践踏hamo roylez 一党
<unhappy> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223565.htm   這貨竟然真的要出手機了
<^k^> unhappy 啥, ⇪ [图+视频]Keon和Peak：Mozilla官方开发者预览版Firefox OS手机已露面_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> adam8157: 这VPN用的，还得自己写路由表把smtp绕过去
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似他们屏蔽了邮件服务器的端口
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 估计是怕有人走vpn发垃圾邮件，追到他们要被罚
<unhappy> hamo: 你在家辦公的?
<adam8157> hamo: 这家默认不给路由配置?
<ofan> \rs: 这样啊，我看着不错，高亮速度很快
<hamo> unhappy: 没，公司
<unhappy> hamo: .
<unhappy> hamo: 你搞啥的?
<hamo> adam8157: 给，我懒得用，再说这个国外IP肯定默认在他们走VPN的列表啊
<hamo> unhappy: 不搞基
<ofan> imtxc_away: 能
<hamo> unhappy: 我不是给你看过我的JD么
<unhappy> hamo: 我期待你說, 你是搞adam的
<hamo> unhappy: 说了不搞基
<hamo> adam8157: 我帮你，帽子
<unhappy> .....
<unhappy> ....
<unhappy> 我都unhappy了, 還t我... 不開心!
<yunfan> unhappy: 没办法 党中央说了 要把权力关进笼子里啊
<unhappy> yunfan: 沒懂.... 啥叫籠子?
<yunfan> hamo: 擦 你在抖自己的canonical
<yunfan> unhappy: 聋子
<unhappy> adam8157: 周日多給我幾張ubuntu的貼紙吧. 以後我看見誰的mac不爽, 我就貼一個.
<adam8157> 0_0
<xw_y_am> 求问有人在 openshift 上跑 php+mysql 吗？？？
<ofan> unhappy: 这是谁
<hamo> yunfan: 哪有，蛋蛋踢我
<unhappy> adam8157: 要那種, 貼上去之後很難接下來的那種.
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，求贴纸
<unhappy> ofan: madper
<ofan> unhappy: 大象啊
<hamo> unhappy: 买瓶502...
<unhappy> ofan: 色狒狒.
<unhappy> hamo: ....
<hamo> unhappy: 用502贴贴纸
<ofan> 大象为毛不高兴
<unhappy> hamo: ...
<unhappy> ofan: 沒錢.
<unhappy> ofan: 沒工作.
<ofan> unhappy: 我也没钱没工作
<alyvin05> ofan: 没有自己赚啊  或者乞讨去
<ofan> http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/index.html  有替代zsh的希望
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ fish's fish shell
<unhappy> ofan: 那你開心嗎?
<ofan> unhappy: 还行
<unhappy> ofan: 我就不開心...
<yunfan> hamo: 就因为你太得色了
<hamo> yunfan: 啥？
<hamo> yunfan: 我咋啦？
<hamo> yunfan: 我都没说话啊
<ofan> alyvin05: 没得赚
<ofan> alyvin05: 乞讨是技术活
<pity> 可以自定义一些 pydiction 的补全吗？
<alyvin05> ofan: 总比饿死强吧
<ofan> alyvin05: 饿不死
<hamo> alyvin05: ofan怎么可能饿死，不行就卖vpn，再不行就gaoji嘛
<ofan> 打个工刷个碗就有生活费了
 * ofan 刚卖出一年的VPN
<ofan> hamo: 搞基是你的强项
<alyvin05> 一年VPN 多少钱 ？
<ofan> 108RMB
<ndd> 258】
<ndd> 258
<alyvin05> 速度怎么样呢
<ndd> 400KB
<ofan> 不限速，ping 200多
<ndd> 看你的宽带连接了
<alyvin05> 服务器是哪的 ？
<ndd> 你的宽带连接快的话
<ndd> 可以达到400KB
<ndd> 每秒
<\rs> ofan: 目前還沒有 VAR=value command 和 diff <(xxx)
<tuzki> alyvin05: 200 多，估计美国中部了。
<yunfan> hamo: 没说话是拿架子
<ofan> \rs: 哦，不过不打算用那个写脚本
<ndd> 258可以同时连接两个客户端
<alyvin05> 你们是代理还是自己租的服务器架的VPN呢
<hamo> yunfan: ...
 * hamo 我又躺枪...
<ofan> \rs: 脚本还是用bash，主要是要它的interactive ui
<\rs> ofan: 遠不如zsh
<ofan> \rs: 为啥
<tuzki> 要不我出租 SSHTunnel 得了，比 VPN 快多了，有人要不。
<ofan> 我也卖SSH
<ndd> 别抢生意哈
<tuzki> ofan: 别和我抢生意。
<alyvin05> 擦  过年 我自己租服务器  :-)  和你们交流
<pity> 可以自定义一些 pydiction 的补全吗？
<ofan> tuzki: 是你和我抢生意
<ndd> 我挣点生活费
<alyvin05> 我擦  你们真行啊
<tuzki> ofan: 小心兔斯基半夜去带你回去。
<ndd> 400KB的速度够用了
<ofan> ndd: 可以到2M+
<ndd> 看视频美问题
<gfrog> hamo: 躺枪帝
<ofan> 用户反馈积极
<ndd> ofan
<cdredfox__> 有在ubuntu下面做oracle开发的吗？你们用的写plsql的工具是什么？
<alyvin05> 卖VPN的  你们一年能赚多少
<cdredfox__> 类似于windows下的plsql dev的
<ofan> ndd: ndd是捏蛋蛋？
<ndd> 那是光纤的速度么
<ofan> alyvin05: 不赚
<ofan> 勉强够本
<cdredfox__> 有在ubuntu下面做oracle开发的吗？你们用的写plsql的工具是什么？
<alyvin05> 啊 ？服务器贵了
<alyvin05> ？
 * ofan 新年买VPN，送SSH!!
<tuzki> 租 ssh ，日本，美国可选喽。
<cdredfox__> 有在ubuntu下面做oracle开发的吗？你们用的写plsql的工具是什么？
<alyvin05> 你们真行，:-)
 * hamo 能证明自己是Ubuntu用户的，送蛋蛋一枚！
<unhappy> tuzki: 來個鏈接測試一下速度.
<rickz> lol
<palomino|working> ...... hamo
<ofan> adam8157: hamo 能证明自己是Ubuntu用户的，送蛋蛋一枚！
<unhappy> ....
<unhappy> 不開心呀...
<palomino|working> ..... adam8157
<unhappy> adam8157: 求年薪百萬!
<ofan> unhappy: hamo都表演瞬间踢了还不开心
<adam8157> unhappy: 日元
<unhappy> adam8157: 也行!
<mao> 大家午安
<unhappy> adam8157: 不對, 好像虧了....
<adam8157> unhappy: 那才7万人民币
<unhappy> adam8157: 八萬多吧....
<unhappy> adam8157: 恩, 虧了...
<ndd> adam8157: 求HAPPY
<gfrog> adam8157: 那换卢布
<mao> 为啥老是看到ofan买vpn呢
<unhappy> ofan: hamo跟我又沒關系...
<ndd> 是卖
<ofan> ubuntulog: logger？
<alyvin05> 手机能用ssh ？
<unhappy> alyvin05: 肯定能
<ofan> alyvin05: 能
<unhappy> alyvin05: 我的bb都可以
<ndd> 能啊
<alyvin05> ^_^
<tuzki> alyvin05: 买我的 ssh 提供 android 手机端喽。
 * ofan 新年买VPN，送SSH!!
<gebjgd> unhappy: bb太烂了
<alyvin05> 晕  说了不要  我只是问问  看你们为了个生意
<unhappy> gebjgd: 贊同.
<rickz> 你們 vpn 需求這麼大啊 @_@
<mao> ofan:, tuzki抢生意喽
<ndd> gebjgd: 哥你肥来了？？？
<alyvin05> 还是谈谈技术吧
<ndd> tuzki: 送个苹果5S
<ndd> 就跟你买了
<ndd> 不然送MBP也行
<alyvin05> 现在的论坛 为啥都不支持telnet了
<tuzki> ndd: 送捍腚腚啊。。。
<ndd> 。。。。。
<tuzki> ndd: 捏腚腚。
 * ofan 新年买VPN，送SSH!!
<gebjgd> unhappy: 还是用android的全键盘爽
<palomino|working> :o
<ndd> tuzki: 兔子
<alyvin05> 卖VPN 和ssh 你们真逗
<gebjgd> ndd: 泥蛋蛋？
<yunfan> ofan: 片人
<ndd> gebjgd: 是牛
<iIlL10Oo> alyvin05: 因为telnet 界面不够友好
 * ofan 新年买VPN，送SSH!! 不骗人
<ndd> LOL
<tuzki> ofan: 买 SSH 送 DNS, DDNS 服务。20s 刷新，无限记录。
<alyvin05> 但是那个速度快
<ndd> ofan: 多少钱？？
<ofan> 送dns有毛用
<ndd> 速度快么？？
<ofan> ndd: 9 RMB/月
<ndd> 便宜啊
<alyvin05> 9RMB  不贵么
<ndd> 有多少线路
<ofan> ndd: ping 200-300, 不限速和流量
<ndd> 可以支付宝交易么？？？
<ofan> ndd: 就是用支付宝
<ndd> 我现在用的18RMB/月
<ofan> 送ssh的要买半年以上
<ndd> 哦
<tuzki> 我的 ssh 日本机房，ping 100 以下
<ofan> 攒钱准备搞下一代翻墙工具
<palomino|working> O_o
<ofan> tuzki: 访问美国都一样
<palomino|working> 下一代是啥
<palomino|working> ........
<ofan> palomino|working: GFW-free的
<gebjgd> ofan: 翻回大陆的工具？
<palomino|working> 不会是字面上的'下一代'吧
<ndd> ofan: 你已经肉身番茄了
<ndd> 不用了吧
<ofan> 被墙机率很小的
<tuzki> ofan: 从日本去美国可不像从中国去美国啊。
<ofan> 专门针对GFW做优化
<ndd> 下一代不用翻了
<gebjgd> gfw不是被内部人已经搞掉了么
<ofan> tuzki: 一样的
<ofan> tuzki: 你中国到美国的出口都是要经过日本
<adam8157> ofan: 只有一种套餐/
<rickz> 專門對 GFW 優化 @_@
<ndd> 兔子
<adam8157> ofan: 只有一种套餐?
<tuzki> 14:39 <rickz> 專門對 GFW 優化 @_@
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 可以捐助,每次捐1元
<ofan> adam8157: 你要啥套餐
<ndd> 你的多少钱？？？
<ofan> 关键我现在手动管理，不好搞套餐
<adam8157> ofan: 同时几个链接的?
<tuzki> ofan: 不过中国政府对美国限速丢包，日本很少啊。
<ofan> adam8157: 没限制
<ndd> adam8157: 你不用买了吧
<ndd> 公司不是有么
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 有需求就有市场
<alyvin05> 你们都是牛人啊 自己写脚本
<alyvin05> 厉害
<adam8157> ofan: 0_0 有发票么
<ofan> 想加上流量监控和统计，不过pppd不支持hook,得hack
<ofan> adam8157: ...
<ndd> tuzki: 你的多少钱？？
<ofan> adam8157: 你想在公司报销？
<ndd> 你的VPN多少钱？？
<alyvin05> ndd: 小心他们一会打架
<ndd> 打架好啊
<tuzki> ndd: ...
<ndd> 不打不相识
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: pppd的源码不复杂,我读过一段
<tuzki> ndd: 捏你腚腚。。。
<ndd> 快点报价
<ndd> 不然我跟ofan买了
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 哦 我也看过，但是我不太想直接hack c，想全用py，容易维护
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 哦
<ofan> py写起来太快了
<tuzki> ndd: 15/月 日本美国双线。
<tuzki> ndd: 有吸引力不？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-36-generic-pae #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 22:01:06 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 
<unhappy> of
<ofan> 15还不如自己买VPS
<unhappy> ofan: 跑起來就不快樂
<ndd> 没你份了
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: ruby更快
<ndd> è´µ
<ndd> 比ofan的贵7块钱了
<ofan> unhappy: 我不要执行效率，只是管理和维护
<ndd> 你送送个手机么？
<unhappy> ofan: 哦.
<ndd> 走了
<ofan> 要稳定
<ndd> 去爬山喝酒去
<ndd> 锻炼
<iIlL10Oo> ndd: 别忘带口罩
<alyvin05> 爬山 喝酒  小心阳痿
<ofan> ndd: 在北京爬山？
<ndd> 这里的空气灰常的好
<iIlL10Oo> ndd: 哪里
<ndd> 走了
<tuzki> ndd: 日本 KDDI 线路到美国决对稳定，直接到美国经常抽。我用过很多 VPS。
<alyvin05> 好也得小心
<ndd> 偶饭等我这个用完了
<ndd> 跟你买那个VPN、
<ndd> 我现在用的还没到期呢
<ofan> ndd: 可以预订 XD
<ndd> iIlL10Oo: 在海边
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 提前预订 打9.9折?
<ndd> ofan: 等降价呢
<ofan> 这价格还降？
<ndd> 预订打5折还送手机么？
<ofan> ndd: 会升级的
<tuzki> VPN UDP + zlib vs SSH + Compression 还是 SSH 快得多啊，为啥都用 VPN ？
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 可以合租吗,我只要 100KB/S 的带宽
<ndd> 兔子你的价格太贵了
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 啥叫合租
<ndd> 坑爷爷奶奶啊
<ndd> 走了
<ndd> 不说了
<ndd> 回来再聊
<ofan> tuzki: 一样的速度，只是vpn全局的，不过可以写路由表
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 就是给我半台 VP
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: ...怎么给半台
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 可以找一个人跟你合用
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 对
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 不过这我就不负责了
<ofan> 我ssh有人这么用的
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 给个淘宝 网址,或拍拍网址, 我去拍
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 进不了淘宝.. 直接支付宝
<ofan> 打广告被封机率很大
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 你要不差钱可以直接弄个VPS, digitalocean.com 的KVM vps只有$5
<yunfan> ofan: 别推荐那个
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 淘宝这么严格?
<ofan> yunfan: 为啥
<ofan> iIlL10Oo: 恩，专门打击
<iIlL10Oo> ofan: 等我找个合租的...
<tuzki> 呵呵，看来卖东西还真不容易。好东西也不好卖啊。
<tuzki> 我进了一箱 3M N95 口罩有要的不？
<roylez> tuzki: ....
<tuzki> roylez: N95 标准口罩，市售都是 NK90 以下标准的吧。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 哪里进的货
<tuzki> iIlL10Oo: 阿里啊。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 如果附近有厂家直销就好了
<tuzki> iIlL10Oo: 呵呵，等断货我再卖好了。我先多存几箱是不是好点儿。
<iIlL10Oo> tuzki: 有钱我就开个厂...
<tuzki> 像 SARS 那会儿，10 块钱一个都有人要。N95 可以挡 SARS 等极细非油性尘。
<tuzki> N100 一次性口罩他们之前买 100 块钱 2 个。
<tuzki> 不过要卖也得有人识货啊。-_-b
<yunfan> ofan: 那个不适合做翻墙的啊 ping太高了
<tuzki> 就像我租的 linode，15 块租 10 个 SSH 我都不算赚钱。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 确实，那就建站用
<yunfan> tuzki: 我linode一个人用都卡 你还卖10个人 这不是忽悠么
<ofan> linode还是算了
<tuzki> yunfan: 日本线路不错。
<ofan> 吹的很好
<tuzki> yunfan: 你没用过 tokyo 机房吗 ？
<yunfan> tuzki: 我现在就是东京机房
<tuzki> yunfan: 我家 8M 下 600KB 这算卡？
<yunfan> tuzki: 但我这不是8m嘛
<tuzki> yunfan: 好吧，你 20M 接入那没办法了。
<tuzki> yunfan: 我 99 年还用 56K 猫架过江湖社区呢。linode 租 10 个人怎么了。
<yunfan> tuzki: 反正不快
<yunfan> tuzki: 我连阿蛋都说  说你两句怎么了
<alyvin05> 哈哈
<tuzki> 日本还不快，那哪快？
<yunfan> 10个人还不忽悠 那哪忽悠
<tuzki> 那你用什么 VPS 租 10 个人？
<tuzki> Softlayer 还没 linode tokyo 快了。
<yunfan> 我根本不租给10个人
<Guest51366> hi 有在yong liveusb 的吗
<Guest51366> 我的liveusb分区大小不能调整了
<Guest51366> u盘在gparted下还显示一个红色叹号
<ofan> 600K不怎么滴
<tuzki> yunfan: -_-b $19.95/mo，一个人 RMB 9/mo。。。。那你租个啥？
<ofan> 不到1M的都不及格
<Guest51366> 有遇到类似问题的吗
<yunfan> tuzki: 我说了 根本不租嘛 我是自用
<ofan> 我的都没到10个人
<tuzki> ofan: 我 8M 国内都下不到 1MB。。。
<tuzki> ofan: 那你用哪的说来听听？100多 200 左右，和 photonvps 差不多。
<ofan> tuzki: 在vps上测
<tuzki> ofan: 我说的是在家测，在 VPS 上测多多了。
<ofan> tuzki: ramhost, kvm的不是photonvps那种openvz
<tuzki> 你给我地址，我给你测。
<ofan> ofan.me
<tuzki> ofan: photonvps 我也没买 openvz 的，我从来都 xen
<ofan> xen也略渣
<ofan> 现在都kvm
<tuzki> ofan: KVM 我试过，dotblock。也不怎么样。
<tuzki> ofan: dotblack $40/node
<tuzki> ofan: dotblock $40/node ，线路慢，不过配置挺高。
<tuzki> ofan: 我用了几天不用了，时代华纳的线路太慢了。
<ofan> tuzki: 在墙内不好测，墙内连哪都慢
<ofan> orz 我就用timewarner
<ofan> tuzki: timewarner是给民用的..
<ofan> vps至少要在大的数据中心里
<tuzki> ofan: 服务器上测 photonvps 还 10MB 呢。。。可惜国内连服务器就慢v
<ofan> tuzki: 测带宽没啥意思，要看链接性
<tuzki> ofan: 瓶径不在 VPS 出口，而是国内到 VPS。要不 yunfan 为啥用 tokyo ，是不 yunfan?
<unhappy> tuzki: 你有鏈接來讓我測一下速度沒?
<tuzki> yunfan: 是不是？除了 tokyo 你感觉哪快？哪个到 ping 100 以下？
<ofan> tuzki: 实际上翻墙的话，美国和日本都一样，到美国的出口都经过日本，日本本身也就连着美国
<tuzki> unhappy: http://speedtest.tokyo.linode.com/100MB-tokyo.bin
<unhappy> ofan: 你的鏈接呢?
<ofan> 啥链接
<unhappy> ofan: 100mb binfile
<yunfan> tuzki: 那倒是 tokyo相对最快
<ofan> unhappy: 删了，得重新dd
<unhappy> ofan: 哦, 那不用了.
<tuzki> ofan: 不过政府管制啊，联通到美国路由出口常丢包。到日本就没这总是。
<unhappy> yunfan: 你的vps多少錢?
<tuzki> ofan: 为什么到美国就丢，到日本就不丢呢？应该不是它的路由器坏了，我估计是有管制的。
<ofan> tuzki: 都会过滤的，只是你连的美国vps不好
<yunfan> unhappy: linode 512那个
<tuzki> ofan: burst, photonvps, dotblock(rockethost), 还有其它几个小家都试了，都这结果。也不是天天丢，但不一定哪天都丢到不行。
<ofan> tuzki: 你说的这些都是烂货
<tuzki> ofan: 好吧，就当是吧，大家都用这种烂货。
<ofan> tuzki: 试试aws, rackspace, mediatemple
<tuzki> ofan: cheap
<tuzki> ofan: 不试了，感觉 tokyo 挺好。是不 yunfan ?
<ofan> mediatemple我用过，稳定的一比，可是太贵
<yunfan> freedom is not cheap tuzki 这是我送给你的广告语
<ofan> tuzki: linode的质量配不上那价格
<yunfan> tuzki: 也好也不好 太好的线路许多人用 结果前一阵不就被屏蔽了
<alyvin05> 干脆移民日本去
<ofan> 有那钱不如买mediatemple的
<alyvin05> ^_^
<yunfan> ofan: 确实贵 不过没办法tokyo机房确实好
<ofan> mt是超稳定
<yunfan> ofan: 你懂个p眼啊
<tuzki> yunfan: 你说真话了。。。
<alyvin05> 看来我得闪了 一会你们会打起来的
<alyvin05> 8
<ofan> 买linode还不如直接aws，还省心
<yunfan> aws更黑 额
<yunfan> 你果然开始进入py模式了
 * unhappy 做生意, 要和氣
<piggybox> ofan: 你用ec2 micro那个？
 * tuzki 我还是卖口罩算了。本来两个 VPS 也不是用来出租的。
<ofan> piggybox: 用过ec2 mircro
<tuzki> git hub 也黑，$25/mo 怎么想的。。
<unhappy> 我這兒正不開心呢.. 以來還看見你們爭... 何必嘞....
<ofan> piggybox: free tier的一年基本都闲置
<piggybox> ofan: aws那套比一般vps复杂，rackspace稍微简单点
<yunfan> github有免费的 没什么吧
<tuzki> ofan: 我们在开心着呢。
<unhappy> 有啥好的魏碑字體嗎?  ofan
<yunfan> 要是收费太低 怎么提供差距服务
<ofan> piggybox: 我倒觉得简单
<tuzki> unhappy: 我们在开心着呢。
<ofan> 只是aws流量太贵
<unhappy> tuzki: 不認識你. 開心就開心吧. 不用跟我說.
<ofan> piggybox: aws服务要好的多，也稳定
<tuzki> unhappy: -_-b......
<iIlL10Oo> github 上面的项目都是最牛的
<yunfan> ofan: 贵有个p用 你肯出钱 还能自己托管服务器呢
<tuzki> unhappy: 我挺开心的，让你说不开心了，怎么办。。。
<piggybox> ofan: 以前我用的时候还没有EBS，得自己备份到s3去
<ofan> yunfan: 有钱我肯定用aws
<unhappy> tuzki: 我又不認識你, 你不開心, 跟我說什麽
<yunfan> ofan: 但现实是没钱嘛
<ofan> yunfan: 所以啊
<yunfan> unhappy: 这种态度很上路
<ofan> 吊丝只能用便宜的
<tuzki> yunfan: 有人出钱吗？我帮联系海外服务器托管，咱自己干 VPS 吧。
<unhappy> yunfan: 不開心呀....
<ofan> tuzki: 前途不大
<tuzki> ofan: 哎，那干点儿什么啊。。。
<yunfan> tuzki: 有钱哥还在这里跟你们闲聊？ 你看阿蛋 主席 姨姨 这些人可说话了
<unhappy> yunfan: 我還得幫妹子找工作.. 我自己都沒工作了...
<alyvin05> 错了 叼死只用免费的
<tuzki> ofan: VPS 不赚钱，口罩没人要，托管没前途，那干什么啊。。。
<ofan> alyvin05: 我以前就用免费的
<alyvin05> ofan: 我现在就使用的免费的
<ofan> tuzki: 当码农
<alyvin05> 呵呵
<unhappy> tuzki: 雖然不認識你, 不過還是給你一條正路: 搞傳銷.
<tuzki> ofan: 已经是 6 年了，想第二职业而已 。。。。。
<tuzki> ofan: 大叔大爷大哥大姐给条明路吧。
<unhappy> tuzki: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av439287/index.html  絕佳的第二職業.
<^k^> unhappy 啥, ⇪ 丹东阿里郎风采展示 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<unhappy> ofan: ^^ 看過那個視頻沒有?
<ofan> http://contemplatecode.blogspot.com/2013/01/haskell-weekly-news-issue-255.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Contemplating code: Haskell Weekly News: Issue 255
<tuzki> unhappy: 聊天可以，视频不能看。要不你演演。
<ofan> unhappy: 没
<unhappy> ofan: 去看看吧, 笑抽了.
<unhappy> tuzki: 為啥不能看視頻?
<ofan> unhappy: 没那么闲
<unhappy> ofan: 你都有時間來irc扯淡了
<tuzki> unhappy: 领导在身后。
<ofan> unhappy: 扯淡是放松
<unhappy> tuzki: 領導看的更多
<unhappy> ofan: 看視頻不是?
<ofan> unhappy: 能边扯淡边学习
<unhappy> ofan: 你個色狒狒.
<ofan> unhappy: 看视频不行
<unhappy> ofan: 看視頻就不能邊看邊學習了?
<ofan> unhappy: 你要看视频怎么学习
<tuzki> unhappy: 他老婆在边上。。。
<unhappy> tuzki: 他老婆? 你說他男朋友?
<onlylove> 谁有patchrom的源码……连不上git
<ofan> unhappy: 我可以一边扯淡一边学习
<tuzki> unhappy: 哦，好吧。。。我知道，你说是什么就是什么吧。。。
<unhappy> ofan: 嘔飯, 你有老婆了???
<yunfan> 奇怪 MC是监听tcp6的
<unhappy> ofan: 那你一定需要單手鍵盤了.
<yunfan> unhappy: 你都有妹子了 还有啥好说的
<yunfan> unhappy: 是在不行就啪啪啪
<unhappy> yunfan: 有妹子了, 花錢更快了...
<unhappy> yunfan: 所以就更不開心了...
<yunfan> unhappy: 消费多 当然掏钱多了
<yunfan> unhappy: 你不能开着宝马说耗油啊
<unhappy> yunfan: 但是我沒錢呀...
<tuzki> 回家回家。。。。不扯了。。上班真没意思。。。。第二职业。。。嗯。。。。
<yunfan> unhappy: 没钱你凭啥找妹子 不如留给我们
<unhappy> yunfan: 一堆窮學生都有妹子
<yunfan> unhappy: 所以很正常
<pity> snipMate 和 pydiction 都用 tab 键，有冲突啊
<gfrog> imtxc_away: regular的hc没了。。。。
 * gfrog 帽帽帝都招收intern啊。
<unhappy> gfrog: 今天来的那个妹子又是你们组的?
<gfrog> unhappy: 妹子？ 哪里？
<unhappy> gfrog: 今天看有个妹子说过了笔试, 要来面试. 然后就进一个会议室了.
<roylez> yunfan: 又黑我
<gfrog> unhappy: 跟我没关系。
<adam8157> unhappy: 放心, 妹子都是他们组的
<unhappy> gfrog: 我以为是因为她进你们组了, 所以你们组突然没有regular了...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<unhappy> adam8157: 是不是一定是他们组我不知道. 我只知道我们组肯定没戏. 还有 bluezd 那组.
<adam8157> unhappy: 你又刺激他
<unhappy> adam8157: 没有呀... 没有妹子也不算什么刺激吧...
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^ 算么?
<unhappy> adam8157: 天天如此, 都过去那么多年了...
<bluezd> adam8157: 当然算啊
<unhappy> adam8157: 早就该习惯了.
 * bluezd 55555555555555555
<unhappy> bluezd: 乖, 不哭....
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才又是 fruit time, sigh ...... 你懂得
<pity> 有人用 vim 的 snipMate 吗？求教改 tab 键的方法
<unhappy> bluezd: 吃个水果你还叹气!
<bluezd> unhappy: 我去了连个毛都没有了
<unhappy> bluezd: .... .... 算我没说...
<adam8157> bluezd: 羡慕
<adam8157> bluezd: .... .... 算我没说...
 * bluezd 算了,不吐槽了,这里便衣太多
<gfrog> bluezd: 我去听tech talk都赶上了，乃在工位上还没赶上？
<unhappy> adam8157: ...
<bluezd> gfrog: 我不知道啊,我看有人拿了水果回来我才去的
<gfrog> bluezd: 那显然晚了。
<bluezd> unhappy: 你怎么每天都能看到不同的妹子
<unhappy> bluezd: 心中有妹子, 自然能看到妹子.
<unhappy> bluezd: 你心中只有adam, 自然看不到妹子.
<bluezd> unhappy: kick you
<unhappy> bluezd: 我都 unhappy了... 别t了
<unhappy> adam8157: ^^
<bluezd> adam8157: irc name 怎么设置让每次的颜色都不同
<adam8157> bluezd: random?
<unhappy> bluezd: 用erc + colorful-nick
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> bluezd: 那多不好找啊
<unhappy> adam8157: 看!!! http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33136
<^k^> unhappy ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国公司程序员将自己的工作外包给中国
<iIlL10Oo> bluezd: irssi 插件
<iIlL10Oo> nickcolor.pl
<yunfan> roylez: 你是包子肉不在折上
<unhappy> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223721.htm   求去贵公司. adam8157
<^k^> unhappy ⇪ ti: [图]UbuntuPhone应用开发社区上线_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
 * bluezd 什么时候 RH 也弄个RHEL的移动 OS 
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你有nexus 10要出?
<unhappy> bluezd: 主要目的是为了让jim给我们发手机
<ndd>  回来了
<ndd> 同时跑两个虚拟机
<ndd> 用了4GB的内存
<ndd> 把一台电脑当成3台独立主机使用
<ndd> 一台跑Ubuntu服务器
<adam8157> unhappy: ...
<ndd> 一台跑Fedora
<ndd> unhappy: 求送手机
<unhappy> ndd: 我都还在用三年前的手机.
<ndd> 我手机坏了
<ndd> 拆下来
<ndd> 装不上
 * adam8157 这24core的机器编译内核速度一般啊
<ndd> 没信号
<ndd> adam8157: 渣配置么？
<ndd> 啥24核心的？
<unhappy> adam8157: 你在公司写的patch, 要发到upstream吗?
<ndd> 弄个多路的全新至强
<ndd> 肯定快到爆
<adam8157> unhappy: 这方面policy和我们几乎一样
<adam8157> unhappy: 这方面policy和RH几乎一样
<unhappy> adam8157: 我不知道rh是什么样子的...
<adam8157> unhappy: 要发
<unhappy> adam8157: 哦.
<unhappy> adam8157: cc给我吧...
<onlylove> unhappy: 你不是在rh上班么
<unhappy> adam8157: 学习一下.
<adam8157> unhappy: 甚至别人写的还要我来帮忙发  哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 adam8157 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<unhappy> adam8157: 早就让你ban了他了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ndd> 死苍蝇啊
<adam8157> > "哈哈哈" * 2
<onlylove> adam8157: kick不顶用的
<^k^> adam8157, 哈哈哈哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 adam8157 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ndd> LOL
<unhappy> adam8157: 这个机器人唯一的作用, 就是犯贱....
<unhappy> lol
<adam8157> > "哈哈哈"
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<adam8157> lol
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 adam8157 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ndd> 你还没吃够
<^k^> adam8157, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<adam8157> > "哈" * 3
<onlylove> 不是……苍蝇就那么好吃么
<^k^> adam8157, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * adam8157 这下对了
<adam8157> > "哈" * 3
<^k^> adam8157, 哈哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈
<ndd> > "哈" * 3
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
<^k^> ndd, 哈哈哈
<unhappy> > "è°¢" * 2
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<onlylove> 这么多想吃苍蝇的……
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ndd> kk等着吃苍蝇了
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: .. ..
<iIlL10Oo> 哈哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 iIlL10Oo 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<gfrog> > "哈" * 3
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<gfrog>  > "哈" * 3
<unhappy> 据悉，商家们主要的客户是那些购买了预装 Windows 8 系统的手提电脑用户，他们表示 20 多年来已经习惯了旧版 Windows 的操作方法，要习惯 Windows 8 全新的UI和操作方法对他们来说非常困难。虽然将 Windows 8 降级至 Windows 7 收费高得离谱，但还是有许多用户选择降级。
<^k^> gfrog, 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
 * gfrog kk太不合作了
<ndd> 互虐的机器人
<ndd> win8是下一个VISTA
<ndd> 等到WIN
<ndd> WIN9会好一点
<iIlL10Oo> xp玩游戏最快
<ndd> WIN7要等到WIN9出来才能退出
<ndd> > "哈" * 3
<ndd> > "è°¢" * 2
<^k^> ndd, 哈哈哈
<cdredfox__> ls
<jjdl> #ubuntu-cn ("#ubuntu-cn 从一团烟雾中消失了") 什么状况？
<ndd> 跑了
<unhappy> 这里有mozilla的人吗?
<ndd> 那bot是谁放上来的
<ndd> unhappy: 没有
<pity> snipMate 代码模板好强大！
<ndd> mozilla=墨子来啦
<onlylove> 那个bot啊，mosesofmason的啊
<ndd> hamo妹子?
<onlylove> 咩～，蛤蟆妹子……
<ofan> http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=e983aca532e0fc43fb9e59b819a2e653&_render=rss 这个在greader里能显示全文么
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ type: text/xml; charset=utf-8
<ndd> 跨平台开源语音识别软件Simon发布了v0.4版。新版历经了多年的开发，主要新特性有：全新的语音识别层；改进上下文感知准确性和性能；新的对话系统引入脚本变量、整合模板系统、数据引擎和文本语音输出，能支持与用户的完整对话；新的样本评审工具Afaras，Akonadi命令插件，等等。
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<ofan> 求帮忙看下这个在greader里能显示全文么 http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=e983aca532e0fc43fb9e59b819a2e653&_render=rss
<yunfan> adam8157: 推荐个键程长的无线键盘  价格要低于500
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道..
<gfrog> adam8157: 困惑。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁熟悉ACPI？
<thsueht> aa
<thsueht> bb
<thsueht> cc
<thsueht> ee
<yunfan> adam8157: 那高于的呢
<adam8157> gfrog: bluezd
<thsueht> 居然少打了DD
<thsueht> ff
<gfrog> adam8157: 真的？ 太好了。
<thsueht> gg
<thsueht> hh
<adam8157> yunfan: 不懂无线键盘
<thsueht> ii
<thsueht> jj
<thsueht> kk
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸，3.8的kernel hibernate不能啊。肿么办？ hibernate之后电源不关掉，风扇还呼呼，呼呼。
<gfrog> bluezd: 风扇还呼呼，呼呼转。
<ndd> yunfan: 无线键盘和无线鼠标都不好用
<ndd> 吃电多
<MeaCu1pa> Linux 就这个闹心
<bluezd> gfrog: hibernate 到哪个 state ? standby,mem or disk
<yunfan> adam8157: 无线跟有线不就是最后走数据不一样么
<gfrog> bluezd: disk
<adam8157> yunfan: 但是机械键盘和静电容键盘等等目前还没有无线的, 所以没关注
<yunfan> ndd: 胡说 我们公司会议室那个无线键盘很好用 不过我去查了 那个是给大屏幕电脑配套的 没有单独卖的 infocus的
<bluezd> gfrog: disk 的哪个 type platform, shutdown or reboot ?
<gfrog> bluezd: 哈？
<gfrog> bluezd: 就执行了下pm-hibernate
<ndd> yunfan: 那你把会议室那个拿回来据为自用
<ndd> 不然你买罗技的无线键盘吧
<ndd> 罗技的无线键盘还是可以用的
<ndd> 别的牌子就不知道了
<yunfan> ndd: 你怎么不教人学好 额
<ndd> 会议室放着也是放着
<ndd> 哈
<ndd> 要物尽其用
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.93.OkLLXe&id=17820044910   这个看起来不错
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 罗技K700超薄迷你键盘HTPC触摸板屏2.4G多媒体无线键盘笔记本键盘-淘宝网
<yunfan> ndd: 希望你上班了以后也这么想
<bluezd> gfrog: 我一般用 /sys/power/ 来进行 suspend 操作, 你执行的命令是休眠,是 S4 state 系统应该power off 啊
<ndd> 别买回来摆在那里当艺术品
<gfrog> bluezd: 是啊，3.7的时候啥事没有，3.8就关不掉了。
<ndd> yunfan: 要买大的键盘
<bluezd> gfrog: ... regression
<gfrog> bluezd: 不过系统确实是进hibernate状态了，重新开机之后是还原了上次的状态。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 貌似
<yunfan> ndd: 我手小 只要不太坑爹 我尽量买小键盘
<ndd> 用着手感舒服一点点
<yunfan> 然后配个nexus 10
<ofan> ndd: 你不是去爬山了？
<yunfan> 就可以开发了
<ndd> 回来啦
<bluezd> gfrog: 可以加 kernel boot parameter "no_console_suspend" 看看
<ndd> 去山上喝了一瓶啤酒
<ofan> ndd: 这么快，你爬得假山？
<ndd> 我们开车去啊
<ndd> LOL
<ofan> ndd: 那也叫爬山
<gfrog> bluezd: kernel cmd line 里加？
<ndd> 开到半山
<ndd> 然后下来走
<gfrog> bluezd: 等着晚上回去搞搞，是公司发的TP关不掉
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩,可以从 console 看到一些信息 对 debug 有些用处
 * gfrog 试下Dell的desktop去。
<ndd> 你们有没有尝试过把虚拟机的系统硬盘迁移到实体硬盘上
<ndd> ？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: drpm相当给力呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道是肿么算出来的diff，怎么合并的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你试试大包的drpm
<adam8157> gfrog: rpmdiff
<gfrog> adam8157: 大包直接下新的了，装了一大堆debuginfo
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有这货？ 先进。。。
<ndd> adam8157: 你试过把虚拟机的系统迁移到实体主机上么？？
<adam8157> ndd: 我这些年换了三个电脑, 但是系统没换过, 你说呢? 一样的道理
<ndd> 牛
<ndd> 我准备把虚拟机里面的一个Fedora18系统迁移到一台实体机子硬盘上
<gfrog> ndd: v2p? 没听说过现成儿的产品
 * gfrog p2v倒是很多
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> V2P性能好啊
<ndd> 虚拟机的性能肯定没有实体的好
<ndd> 虚拟机能发挥到物理机的85%就算好的了
<onlylove> 直接用tar打包，然后还原
<onlylove> 最简单的办法了
<yunfan> ndd: 我有尝试过直接用虚拟机用实际的硬盘
<yunfan> 我的windows就是这么安装的
<pentest> 怎么装？
<ndd> ？？？、
<ndd> 你用什么虚拟机系统/
<yunfan> adam8157: 你n年不换手机 现在不也食指大动了
<yunfan> kvm
<pentest> 什么情况/
<ndd> irtualbox？？
<adam8157> yunfan: 市场上没有啊关键是
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的旧电脑都怎么处理的
<adam8157> onlylove: 卖掉 or 还公司
<ndd> http://www.gaojinbo.com/linux%E4%B8%8B%E5%88%A9%E7%94%A8openswan%E5%BB%BA%E7%AB%8Bipsec-vpn-sito-to-site%E6%96%B9%E5%BC%8Fv1-1.html
<^k^> ndd ⇪ ti: linux下利用Openswan建立ipsec vpn sito-to-site方式V1.1 | 高进波Linux博客
<onlylove> adam8157: 还公司不现实，我个人的私人电脑
<pentest> vmware
<adam8157> onlylove: 卖掉咯
<onlylove> adam8157: 卖掉……靠能卖几个钱
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼
<ndd> adam8157: 坐等收购你的电脑
<yunfan> onlylove: 送落后地区？
<adam8157> onlylove: 6300买的, 用了两年半 卖了1850
<ndd> 换个新的硬盘继续用
<onlylove> yunfan: 估计路上就摔完蛋了
<yunfan> 感觉pc送落后地区是坑人家 太耗电了
<ndd> 换新硬盘
<ndd> 电脑用久了变慢就是硬盘快要挂掉了
<onlylove> yunfan: laptop，送人都没什么价值
<yunfan> onlylove: 送个平板 带个受邀发电机
<ndd> 笔记本不能换硬盘的不要
<onlylove> 你家笔记本不能换硬盘
<ndd> 带个太阳能电板更好
<onlylove> 你当新出的超级本的定制硬盘啊
<ndd> 我的笔记本硬盘已经换好几个硬盘了
<onlylove> 我想换个新机器
<ndd> 买的时候是5400转
<onlylove> 觉得自己太奢侈了
<onlylove> 07年到现在两台笔记本了
<ndd> 买过一年，我换成7200转的e
<ndd> 嗯
<onlylove> 再换有点说不过了
<ndd> 那台旧的比较别扭呢
<ndd> 用到不能开机为止
<ndd> 系统是通用的
<onlylove> 难道真的要卖收旧货的
<onlylove> ndd: 那你可真得用一阵子
<ndd> 这个硬盘也可一放在台式机上用啊
<ndd> 就算笔记本电脑不能开机
<onlylove> ndd: 大概是04年吧，我还看见一台赛扬433在干活
<ndd> 我还是不用担心里面的数据
<ndd> 嗯
<onlylove> ndd: 你打算用个十几年？
<ndd> 因为我可以直接把硬盘放到台式机上继续用
<irc_user> 有使用seesmic的同学没？
<ndd> 也没打算用那么久
<ndd> 用个5年吧
<ndd> 2008年买的
<onlylove> 十几年的机器一样开机
<ndd> 用到现在
<ndd> 还可以继续跑
<irc_user> seesmic，如果使用api的话，那个用户名和密码要怎么填写？
<ndd> 安装个解码包，可以播放HD高清视频了
<ndd> 用磁盘工具把虚拟机的硬盘保存为img镜像
<unhappy> 09年9月到现在, 两台笔记本了. 今年还要换一次.
<ndd> 压缩
<onlylove> 我原来上班的地方，2000年的机器，到现在还在用
<ndd> 写入一个U盘
<onlylove> unhappy: 你比我还奢侈
<unhappy> onlylove: 恩, 以前打游戏比较多.
<ndd> 我的没有打游戏
<ndd> 主要是用来下载
<onlylove> unhappy: 打游戏买神船或者alienware啊
<ndd> 把硬盘给弄快要散架了
<ndd> 长期挂着下载
<unhappy> onlylove: 有病买神船.
<ndd> 对硬盘损耗很厉害
<onlylove> unhappy: 你别看不起神船，比什么同方，方正之类的强太多
<ndd> 便宜啊
<unhappy> onlylove: 那些更看不起.
<ndd> 神船就是便宜
<onlylove> 现在国产的机器，就是联想和神船，不算台湾的
 * unhappy 神船扫代工厂尾货还是可以的. 
<ndd> 靠运气了
<unhappy> onlylove: 联想/神船都不行.
<ndd> 买这个
<onlylove> unhappy: 那你就买日货吧
<unhappy> onlylove: 我想呀.
<ndd> 联想的现在分成两个独立的品牌了
<unhappy> onlylove: 东芝/富士通 都挺好的.
<ndd> 一个是think
<onlylove> 本来就两个
<ndd> 一个是lonovo
<ndd> 富士通的好
<onlylove> unhappy: 富士通那是可以和tppk的机器
<ndd> 不过是日货
<ndd> 富士通都是坚持在日本本土制造的产品
<yunfan> onlylove: 同意  我有个神船 用了几年都没爆炸
<onlylove> 我很看好富士通，比戴尔这美国神船强多了
<ndd> 不然，就皈依苹果门下好了
<ndd> MPB
<onlylove> 可以说除了IBM手里的TP就剩下富士通的lifebook了
<ndd> MBP
<onborad> linux下面有个问题，手动执行Xorg导致显示黑屏。不能切换终端？
<onborad> 有人遇到过吗？
<ndd> 没有
<ndd> 你是不是修改了什么参数？？？？？？？？？？
<ndd> 或者是你的显卡驱动有问题
<ndd> 没安装好？？？？？？？？？？？？
<onborad> 我是直接那ubuntu的core 手动安装的。
<onborad> 安装xorg后有安装了，xterm  执行命令Xorg   ：1 & 就黑屏了。
<onborad> Xorg 也没有报错。
<freeflyi1g> 悲催，每天早上4点就醒
<maplebeats> freeayu, 很爽啊
<maplebeats> 擦，发错了
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 16.25天
<ndd> freeflyi1g: 老大 陆好
 * ZhuangYa leaving
<ndd> 苹果操作系统免费中文输入法FIT（Fun Input Toy）输入法作者、广州新点科技联合创始人冯华君23日因癌症病逝，年仅31岁。冯华君生于1981年，2004年毕业于华南理工大学工商管理学院，曾在苹果、百度等IT公司从事程序开发，2006年开始开发用于苹果系统的中文输入法FIT，一度被认为是OS X系统上最优秀的中文输入法。除了支持苹果iOS产品外，FIT也推出ä
<onlylove> ndd: 旧闻了
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 精神这么好
<ndd> 有空多出去走走哈
<nopcall> 我昨天为什么被ban掉了
<ofan> ndd: 乱码
<ndd> 怎么是乱码了？？？？？？？？
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你是日本人 你肯定欣赏富士通了
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 凌晨四点多，这个鸟地方有前几天还有枪击案
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个和是不是日本人没关系，富士通的品质在哪
<alpha080> cod
<irc_user> 有使用seesmic的同学吗？》
<irc_user> 帮忙。。。
<irc_user> 用proxy的话，那个user和password填什么？
<yunfan> on我没说不是日本人就不能欣赏
<jjdl> 现在论坛的主题不会发到irc频道了么？
<imadper> lorder在linux下面的替代软件是啥?
<\rs> The lorder command reads one or more object or library archive files, looking for external references and writing a list of paired file names to standard output.
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: 我的电脑里没有这东西....
<imadper> \rs: 你的有?
<\rs> imadper: 沒有
<imadper> \rs: 估计是很老的东西, 现在改名字或者有替代了
<cfy`> imadper: 大师
<imadper> cfy`: 大师.
<cfy`> imadper: 还是开源好。。。。
<\rs> cfy`: ?
<cfy`> \rs: 唉，其实也要分情况。。。
<cfy`> imadper: \rs: 有钱就是商业的好
<cfy`> imadper: \rs: 没钱的话，一般来说还是开源的好。。。
<imadper> lol cfy`
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<\rs> cfy`: 沒動
<\rs> 沒懂
<imadper> eexp: 下载完了?
<imadper> eexp: 今天臭蛋t我, 也不见你给我op!
<imadper> eexp: 再也不相信你了.
<imadper> cfy`: 你是看上哪个收费软件了/
<cfy`> imadper: lw啊
<imadper> cfy`: 全名?
<imadper> cfy`: 老外?
<imadper> cfy`: 老王?
<imadper> cfy`: 螺纹?
<cfy`> imadper: lispworks...
<imadper> cfy`: 哦.
<cfy`> imadper: 其实没看上
<imadper> cfy`: 那东西贵死了...
<cfy`> imadper: 是啊，我是觉得没意思。。。。。。等我知道哪里有意思了，忽悠你买
<imadper> cfy`: 我穷的叮当响.
<imadper> cfy`: 还让我买?
<cfy`> imadper: 要不等我有钱了，买个玩玩？
<imadper> cfy`: 等不到那一天了....
<cfy`> imadper: 。。
<cfy`> imadper: 如果我没家室的话，有存款的话，或许会买个玩玩
<cfy`> imadper: 不过，我现在看来，这没意思嘛
<imadper> cfy`: 恩.
<cfy`> imadper: sbcl and ccl已经很好了
<imadper> cfy`: 我觉得sbcl比ccl好一些吧?
<cfy`> imadper: 看情况，ccl编译速度快
<imadper> cfy`: 我要的是目标代码效率高
<cfy`> imadper: 我以前觉得ccl老，应该比sbcl好，但是感觉sbcl质量不错啊
<BigOne> 我觉得sbcl有他的优势ccl的话也有ccl的优势
<cfy`> 是呀
<imadper> ccl的优势就是, 他没有一个那么sb的名字.
<cfy`> 那你具体说说
<cfy`> imadper: ccl感觉编译快很多，有时候烦起来，就喜欢ccl
<cfy`> imadper: 哦，对了恶。。
<cfy`> imadper: 哦，对了。。
<BigOne> 嗯，ccl的话确实没有sb。但是，目前已知的情况下用sbcl的商业产品还在继续维护着，而ccl貌似没听说过
<cfy`> imadper: ccl跨平台更好。。。。
<BigOne> ccl的跨平台性不错，特别是sbcl的官方版本没有thread支持，而ccl有
<BigOne> ccl有ARM处理器的支持，而sbcl没有
<cfy`> BigOne: sbcl什么年代的，我懒的搜了，
<cfy`> imadper: BigOne: 我一直以为ccl很稳定。。。前几个星期，ccl还爆出惊天的算术bug...
<imadper> cfy`: stumpwm官方推荐用sbcl
<imadper> cfy`: 因为执行效率会高过ccl编译的.
<BigOne> sbcl 是基于cmucl开发的。
<cfy`> BigOne: 哦，这茬忘了。。。
<\rs> 玩 layout 只有 xmonad 夠用……
<imadper> \rs: ....
<imadper> \rs: ...
<BigOne> 至于效率问题，cl其实有优化方式的，对于一个成熟系统的优化，在sbcl能接近原生应用的性能
<\rs> 最近 i3 也不錯
<cfy`> i3?
<cfy`> cpu?
<imadper> cfy`: ion3
<cfy`> imadper: oh
<tristan1> imadper: 因为stumpwm用ccl会崩溃
<imadper> cfy`: 一个手动平铺式桌面管理
<BigOne> contex-a16
<imadper> tristan1: 是吗? 没试过用ccl编译它
<\rs> http://i3wm.org/
<^k^> \rs ⇪ t: i3 - improved tiling wm
<imadper> tristan1: 你也用stumpwm?
<tristan1> imadper: 恩
<BigOne> 话说有没有适合sbcl的HTTP服务器
<BigOne> 其实，以前用sbcl的时候，会觉得很囧，都不好意思给人说这个
<BigOne> 因为～sbcl所有的函数定义都是用sb开头的
<cfy`> BigOne: why?
<cfy`> BigOne: i don't understand
<BigOne> 比如sb-alien，sb-thread, sb-socket等等～
<cfy`> BigOne: even now,i barely directly use sb-*:
<cfy`> BigOne: i use library instead
<imadper> cfy`: ... 动态的...
<imadper> cfy`: 7 community/i3-wm 4.4-2 (i3)
<imadper>     An improved dynamic tiling window manager
<BigOne> 哦～～话说，你有没与发现sb-alien有点小问题么？
<cfy`> 从没直接接触过。。。。
<cfy`> 你比较高级。。。
<BigOne> 这就比较高级了啊～不至于吧
<cfy`> 都是用库的
<cfy`> 是啊
<tristan1> i3在窗口布局上很有意思，混合tile和tab
<cfy`> 研究底层的都高级。。。
 * imadper 
<BigOne> 我是上次想移植libusb到sbcl上的
<BigOne> 结果～～，发现sb-alien的内存对齐有点小问题，会造成那个libusb的数据结构访问出错的
<\rs> i3 那點 layout 和 xmonad-contrib 比就是小巫見大巫了
<eexp> imadper: za
<imadper> eexp: za啥???
<imadper> eexp: 鸟语?
<BigOne> <cfy`>: 你平时怎么用CL的呢
 * imadper 一下子变成 #cl-cn了
<cfy`> BigOne: 随便用啊，其实我很弱的。。。
<cfy`> BigOne: 用不了啥。。
<imadper> cfy`: 大师...
<cfy`> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy`: 那个破ee, 露个脸跟我说了个不知道啥意思的za, 然后就又不见了.
<cfy`> imadper: ....
<cfy`> imadper: 也许是崽崽。。
<imadper> cfy`: ... 好吧...
<BigOne> <cfy`>: 好吧，其实原本想在生产环境中用sbcl的，后来的话，试了很多东西，最后还是选择了scala
<cfy`> BigOne: 好吧。。。
<abine> 无法访问路由器
<BigOne> <cfy`>: 其实我还想看看haskell的
<BigOne> 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 BigOne 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<cfy`> BigOne: haha
<tristan1> \rs: 只能说在手动平铺中让人眼前一亮。
 * imadper 笑都不让了!
<cfy`> ....
<imadper> > "哈哈" * 3
<^k^> imadper, 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<imadper> > "哈" * 3
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<^k^> imadper, 哈哈哈
<imadper> cfy`: lol
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 ^k^ 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<cfy`> roylez: 主席，求op mosesofmaso n 太讨厌了
<imadper> roylez: 恩, 坏席, t了 mosesofmason 吧.
<eexp> imadper: nnnd 下载完了。
<BigOne> 是啊，那么一会儿扔了3个苍蝇了
<eexp> 没看
<imadper> eexp: .. 不知道好不好看...
<imadper> eexp: 这你让我下还是不下...
<eexp> 没空检查
<cfy`> roylez: 其实应该+q...这bot,以后会再上来的。。
<maplebeats> 這誰的bot啊
<imadper> eexp: ......... 你是崽在身边, 不敢吧?
<eexp> 在买东西。
<maplebeats> imadper, 真相帝
<abine> 买神马东西》
<abine> EEXP
<abine> EE
<imadper> eexp: 崽崽: 粑粑, 这个姐姐为什么不穿衣服?
<abine> ？？？
<abine> LOL
<abine> 是阿姨
<abine> 不是姐姐
<BigOne> 想看看这个是怎么个规则呢，哈 哈 哈
<abine> EE的仔仔应该还没那么大
<abine> 吧？：
<BigOne> 貌似，连续三个会被判定吧
<imadper> 估计是 if /哈哈哈/
<abine> 两个就会被扔苍蝇了
<cfy`> \rs: failed to open page..
<abine> 下午的时候好几个吃苍蝇了
<BigOne> abine 我试试， 哈哈
<abine> 包括KK
<BigOne> ～～
<abine> 那个bot不在了吧
<abine> 从一团烟雾中消失了
<abine> 没放上来
<BigOne> 哦～～好神奇
<abine> 以前是说谢谢
<abine> 就会激活
<eexp> 明显是蛤蟆的bot。专门吃苍蝇的
<abine> lolo
<abine> 回家啦
<abine> 以后不能上来灌水了
<cfy`> abine: bye
<abine> 断网了
<abine> 没有网络的日子
<abine> 躲在一个角落啃书
<BigOne> abine: 没网络的日子就感觉像是生活在原始社会
<abine> 是吧
<abine> 话说，手机上还有100多MB的3G网络流量
<abine> 挂着聊IRC是可以的
<abine> 干别的就不可能了
<maplebeats> abine, ...
<BigOne> 其实可以写一个代理的
<abine> 写代理有啥用
<abine> 关键是没有流量
<BigOne> 把irc的协议做精简和压缩传输，这样就能节约流量了
<abine> 还精简呢
<abine> 100MB
<abine> 聊IRC已经是很省流量的了
<BigOne> 我是说对没有100M的人来说吧。
<BigOne> abine 怎么突然想到啃书了？
<abine> 补充一下词汇
<abine> 不然不够用
<abine> 哈哈哈
<guoker> 马老师
<guoker> NWMonster 日本人？
<eexp> 破网，打仗去
<ndd> 微软exFAT文件系统的自由软件实现fuse-exfat项目宣布发布了1.0版，支持Linux、FreeBSD和OS X，采用 GPLv3授权。exFAT是微软设计的一种现代文件系统，旨在让外置储存设备（如U盘和消费电子设备上的记忆卡）和PC之间实现无缝的TB级数据转移和数据交换，支持Windows和OS X，支持最大512TB磁盘，文件大小限制在16EB。如果企业要在设备中整合exFAT 需要支付授权è´
<ndd> 垄断的表现就是这个D样
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<ndd> mosesofmason：BS
<NWMonster> guoker 中国人です。
<irc-to-xu-re> yo~
<taisen> a
<taisen> qute
<imadper> \rs: 不小心修改了自己系统里glibc的一个头文件,怎么办?
<imadper> \rs: 要命的是, 还给忘了怎么该的, 该的哪个文件了
<imadper> cfy: adam8157 ^^^
<cfy> imadper: 看修改日期！
<cfy> imadper: find
<void1> imadper, 很简单，按时间ls一下文件就好了
<imadper> cfy: gaoji...
<imadper> void1: 恩, gaoji
<adam8157> imadper: find out which file, then reinstall the package it belongs to
<imadper> adam8157: glibc
<imadper> adam8157: 记得是啥error.h
 * imadper 搞定了....
<imadper> 还好我改的时候加了注释... cfy
<cfy> imadper: .......
<imadper> cfy: 我都忘了我当时加注释了...
<cfy> imadper: 怎么找到的？
<imadper> cfy: ls -lt
<cfy> imadper: ...嗯，一个文件夹里啊。。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 修改 /usr/include/bits/errno.h了
<imadper> cfy: 霸气外喽吧.
<cfy> imadper: baqi....
<inode_lf> 我发的消息是加密的吗？
<cfy> inode_lf: yeah
<imadper> cfy: 不放心, 还是重装一次吧.
<cfy> imadper: faint..............
<void1> 是不是加密要看连什么服务器了
<inode_lf> cfy: 你怎么判断的？
<cfy> inode_lf: /whois inode_lf
<cfy> *** inode_lf is using a secure connection
 * cfy i'm using ERC(EMACS)
<imadper> inode_lf is jingwen.
 * imadper 
<cfy> who is jingwen?
 * imadper I'm using virc(vim irc)
<cfy> ....
<cfy> imadper: really?
<cfy> imadper: you're using vim?
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 瞎说的.
<cfy> imadper: ...
 * adam8157 我的ssh被狙击了? 25 packets transmitted, 2 received, 92% packet loss, time 24149ms
<ndd> 22岁膏敷衰在HK洗钱131亿HKD
<cfy> adam8157: 你那买ubuntu phone打折不？
<adam8157> cfy: 没得卖
<ndd> 打5折
<ndd> 还送SSH
<cfy> adam8157: 卖了喊我声，
<ndd> 喊破喉咙，你没听见？
<ndd> cfy: 你早干嘛去了
<cfy> ndd: ...
<cfy> adam8157: GDD有见到么？
<adam8157> cfy: google developer day?
<imadper> gdd = daoji dd
<ndd> 谷歌亲儿子就可以刷
<cfy> adam8157: @_@
<cfy> adam8157: 我记得你以前说你认识。。。
<cfy> ndd: 我年纪大了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 那是gDD
<cfy> ndd: 喜欢原生的
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。有联系么？
<ndd> imadper: 你找T啊
<imadper> ndd: ?
<imadper> ndd: 什么?
<ndd> 连阿德都敢惹？
<imadper> ndd: ...
<imadper> ndd: 你不是 niu dd吗?
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 是啊
<imadper> 那 gdd不就是 gaoji dd吗?
<imadper> 有什么不对?!
 * imadper 喝酸奶去. 随便t
<ndd> 喝鲜奶去
<ndd> 酸奶有啥子好喝的
<inode_lf> ndd: 吃女人的奶？
<ndd> 你想象力超级丰富啊
<ndd> 是个R才
<kevinyings> 淫才
<inode_lf> kevinyings:  银才
<ndd> 你们是怎么让虚拟机连接网络额？
<ndd> NAT？
<ndd> 还是桥接？
<ndd> ？？
<andyhuzhill> NAT 或桥接都可以吧
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/244050
<black_angel> 逆天了
<black_angel> Oh, my god.
 * gfrog 苦闷啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<bluezd> gfrog: 咋地了少年？
<gfrog> bluezd: 还在公司啊。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 我去。。。拜
<gfrog> bluezd: T_T
 * bluezd 大家跟我一起拜 gfrog 吧
 * bluezd 拜 gfrog 
<gfrog> bluezd: 擦，我又没死，拜毛儿
 * gfrog 撤退
<bluezd> gfrog:主要是你这努力工作
<dorajdj> ...
<gfrog> bluezd: 年底啦，compass搞不顶压力狂大啊。
<gfrog> bluezd: 搞不定
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 为啥启动不了呢
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 擦，啥？
<black_angel> 我靠，人妖真是太惊艳了
<bluezd> gfrog: 现在公司还有人吗？ 处理你
<bluezd> 除了你
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: f18不支持虚拟机里用？
<gfrog> bluezd: 还有，都是virt-qe
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 显然支持，不知道你咋了。
<bluezd> gfrog: 我去 。。。 有妹子吗？
<gfrog> bluezd: .
<bluezd> gfrog: 有 available 的吗？
<ndd> http://img1.gtimg.com/5/582/58221/5822142_980x1200_0.jpg
<ndd> 妹子来啦
<ndd> 谁要
<gfrog> bluezd: 不太了解啊，我对这方面缺少观察。
<ndd> 虚拟机系统桥接和NAT的区别是什么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 备忘录用什么?
<bluezd> gfrog: 要是 adam8157 以前这么晚还在公司的话，他一定知道，
<gfrog> adam8157: google task
<bluezd> gfrog: 下周我调查调查
<ndd> http://img1.gtimg.com/5/582/58221/5822137_980x1200_0.jpg
<gfrog> bluezd: 。。。
 * adam8157 我曾经在办公室待到后半夜一点多
 * gfrog 曾经在RH办公室通宵过
<ndd> adam8157: 泡妹子？
 * gfrog 为了700行代码，1年后又被我亲手删掉了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 随手贴那种, 但是希望各处同步
<ndd> 后半夜还在办公室？
<gfrog> adam8157: evernote
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<ndd> UbuntuOne
<ndd> 现在支持各处同步了
<bluezd> adam8157: 肯定不是在 RH 办公室，对吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 是
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是RH
<ndd> andyhuzhill: 有啥区别呢？
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧，为啥那么晚
<ndd> 桥接和NAT连接有啥区别？
<adam8157> bluezd: rhnqa
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，我只知道么么哒曾经在办公室 pantry 住过
<ndd> ？？？
<gfrog> bluezd: 谁？
<bluezd> gfrog: 我们组以前的同事
 * adam8157 洗衣服去
<gfrog> bluezd: 这ws的名儿。
 * gfrog 回家了。
<black_angel> ndd, 解释这两种协议真是麻烦事呀
<ndd> 不麻烦
<ndd> 黑天使
<ndd> 哈
<ndd> NAT是和路由器一样的
<ndd> 就是你的主机变成一个路由器给虚拟机联网
<black_angel> ndd, nat，路由器是不能干这事的
<ndd> NAT的连接方式就是和路由器的一样
<black_angel> ndd, 好吧，工作原理是类似的，但是根据 OSI 规范，路由器是不能以类似 NAT 的方式进行工作的
<ndd> 桥接的话，虚拟机相当于是一台独立连接到当前主机所在的局域网络
<black_angel> 是的，那你都已经 wiki 了，还有什么问题呢？
<ndd> 这样，同一个网段的其他主机可以连接到这个虚拟机上
<ndd> 黑天使
<ndd> 我没有WIKI
<ndd> ？
<ndd> 我是亲自尝试了这两种不同的连接方式
<black_angel> 你想其他主机也访问虚拟机的话就得设成桥接方式
<ndd> 嗯，这样，我就可以用ssh连接到虚拟机上面了
<ndd> 和管理远程服务器是一样的
<black_angel> 好吧，目的达到了就行了
<ndd> 现在是要把虚拟机的系统迁移到一台物理主机硬盘上
<ndd> 因为虚拟机的分配的硬盘比较小
<ndd> 才8GB
<ndd> 用系统的磁盘工具把系统保存为IMG
<black_angel> 不过你的那NAT比喻真是糟糕，你的主系统可不是路由器，（NAT）是（Network Address Translation）的意思，它是为了解决 IPv4 地址不足才开发出来的
<newborn> hi 有个问题，敲reboot系统却关机了是肿么回事
 * archl 竟然有压岁钱了。
<archl> 晕死了。。。
<ndd> 快点分
<ndd> 见者有份
<ndd> 罗姐
<newborn> 求trouble shooting.
<archl> 你是？
<black_angel> 并且受 NAT 影响，一些高层协议会受到影响，比如（FTP, Quake, SIP），NAT 技术同时也会让主机之间的通信变得复杂。导致通信效率的低下
<archl> ndd: 你谁啊。。。
<ndd> black_angel: 网络地址转换
<ndd> 通过路由器共享上网的时候就要用到这个NAT了
<ndd> 渣罗
<ndd> 快点给钱
<ndd> 压说钱
<ndd> LOL
<ndd> 亚马逊CEO杰夫・贝索思花费4200万美元制造了一个巨大的时钟。在该钟开始运转之后的一万年里，它将每年、每十年、每百年和每千年均鸣钟报时一次。？？？
<ndd> 这个渣钟
<ndd> 浪费钱
<ndd> http://myarticle.enet.com.cn/images/2011/0107/1294373686840.jpg
<black_angel> http://imagebin.org/244056
<black_angel> 好甜美的大一妹子喏
<black_angel> 而且还是在华南师范大学就读呢
<ndd> 研究人员实现每克DNA 2.2Pb的储存密度
<ndd> 广外女生不是更好？？
<black_angel> 师范的更好
<ndd> 这个是当老师的
<ndd> 哈
<ndd> 广外女生的牛啊
<black_angel> 当然是要老师更好啦
<ndd> 杀得了木马病毒，斗得过流氓，翻得了围墙
<ndd> 拿得起放的下，出得厅堂，下得厨房
<black_angel> 广外的？
<ndd> 呢
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 说的就是广外女生啦
<black_angel> 师范的最好
<black_angel> 广东的最好
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 哈
<black_angel> 没有之一
<ndd> 一对母子死亡两年后被发现 遗体已风干(图)
<ndd> 这新闻好冷啊
<ndd> 让人直打哆嗦o
<ndd> http://digi.tech.qq.com/a/20130124/000277.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 真让微软伤心 商家推125美元降级至Win 7服务_数码_腾讯网
 * alayasix What you want
<freeflyi1g> ndd: 哪里新闻
<ndd> http://news.qq.com/a/20130124/000087.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 北京一对母子死亡两年后被发现 遗体已风干(图)_新闻_腾讯网
<ndd> 无论每季度诺基亚的Lumia智能手机销量如何，这家芬兰巨头都需要向微软支付软件使用费，具体数额根据诺基亚Windows Phone手机销量浮动，但是规定了最低限额。不过微软提供的“平台支持”补贴，已经在很大程度上抵消了软件费。
<ndd> 根据微软诺基亚协议，协议期间微软提供的平台支持补贴总额，需略高于软件专利费用总和。而根据诺基亚最新的财政报告，转折点已经到来——目前诺基亚的软件使用费，已经超过微软每季度2.5亿美元平台支持补贴。这也就意味着，在协议剩余期限内，诺基亚的最低专利费总额，或将超过平台支持补贴总额。
<ndd> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130124/000217.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 微软称发现上海13家PC经销商散布盗版Windows_科技_腾讯网
<freeflyi1g> ndd: 你咋看这样的新闻啊
<ndd> 话说这样的新闻多一点
<ndd> 对推广开源系统有利
<ndd> 其实盗版才是开源软件的障碍所在
<ndd> 希望微软极其严厉打击盗版
<ndd> 希望它狠一点
<ndd> 不用盗版的人，就可以改用开源软件了
<ndd> freeflyi1g: 在网上乱逛看到的
<freeflyi1g> ndd: 都几点了，还不睡觉去
<ndd> 快啦
<ndd> 在下载东西
<ndd> OpenELEC
<kevinyings> ndd, 而且还广播风暴
<ndd> 不广播了
<freeflyi1g> openelec是啥
<kevinyings> ndd, 你几点上班？
<ndd> 不上班
<ndd> 没上班了
<kevinyings> ndd, 妹的
<ndd>  准备过年了
<ndd> 要出去旅行
<kevinyings> ndd, 哪里的公司，这么早放假
<ndd> 没公司
<ndd> 无名小作坊
<kevinyings> ndd, 自由职业者？
<ndd> 或者是有公司名字吧
<ndd> 我都没见到老板在哪里的
<ndd> 老板在外地
<freeflyi1g> 这么nb的公司啊
<ndd> 不知道他有没有在那里注册神马公司
<kevinyings> ndd, 每天工作时间？
<ndd> 12个小时
<ndd> 不过，我一般都是睡觉，或者上网看电影
<ndd> LOL
<kevinyings> ndd, 你如果回答6小时，我就决定辞职了
<ndd> 上夜班
<ndd> 上班的大部分时间都是在睡觉
<kevinyings> ndd, 不太霸气，应该说，睡觉的大部分时间在上班
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 这工作还算好
<ndd> 自由一点
<kevinyings> ndd, 你什么工作，看门？
<ndd> 比别的工厂好一点
<ndd> 看门是不自由的
<ndd> 看机器
<ndd> 只要机器正常运转
<kevinyings> ndd, 原来机房的
<ndd> 你就可以睡觉了
<ndd> LOL
<ndd> 睡不着的话，上网看电影
<ndd> 聊天
<ndd> 折腾安装系统
<ndd> 组装电脑
<ndd> 玩手机
<ndd> 煮东西吃
<kevinyings> ndd, 还有锅？
<ndd> 有啊
<ndd> 电磁炉
<ndd> 打火锅
<ndd> 还有沙发
<ndd> 困了就躺在沙发上睡觉
<kevinyings> ndd, 尼吗，那儿的机房这么好？有床没
<ndd> 有床啊
<ndd> 还有音箱
<ndd> 音响
<ndd> 电视
<kevinyings> ndd, 空气质量如何？
<ndd> 空气很好
<ndd> 后面都是田野
<kevinyings> ndd, 不错啊，哪儿的，还找人吗？
<ndd> 不找
<ndd> 我都快要回家了
<kevinyings> ndd, 你们这时候换班？
<ndd> 8点
<kevinyings> ndd, 那你回毛家
<ndd> 哈
<ndd> 回去睡觉
<adam8157> gfrog: evernote or 印象笔记?
 * kevinyings 夜猫子都有胃病
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: (1/1) boot: PASS (33.84 s) Fedora on qemu，毫无问题。
<gfrog> adam8157: 一个国际版一个国内版，你随意
<adam8157> gfrog: 你呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然国际版
<adam8157> gfrog: :)
<gfrog> adam8157: 我基本不用国产软件。
 * gfrog IT人知道国内干IT的有多不靠谱。
<cleamoon> 物理全國聯賽歸來...感覺整個人都2了...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 聲音的密度難道和距離沒有關系嗎？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 没
<\rs> orz 物理聯賽
<adam8157> cleamoon: 音速又没变化
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......不符合常識呀
<kevinyings> adam8157, 声音是纵波
<adam8157> cleamoon: 这算鬼常识, 这是你想当然
<cleamoon> adam8157, .......確實
<adam8157> cleamoon: 做物理题一定要有逻辑推导, 物理很容易想当然
<kevinyings> 光速以下都是相对的，距离也是，
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那兩個聲源發同一個頻率同樣強的波，那一般就會有一些地方互相抵消掉吧？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 不会
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我做題都是想出來的....
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 光速沒有以上吧.....
<gfrog> cleamoon: 有
 * gfrog 啧啧，物理竞赛呢。。 好牛
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......不會嗎？波的最高點和最低點碰撞的地方不就是抵消掉了？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 两个球一撞会同时不动么? 光呢?
<adam8157> cleamoon: 两个球一撞会同时不动么? 声波呢? 写错了
<cleamoon> adam8157, 不是不動...是有的點聲強為0？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 能量又不会消失掉
<cleamoon> gfrog, 參加完全是為了免費旅游...
<kevinyings> adam8157, 说不定也会不动，只是这个方式有点特殊
<adam8157> cleamoon: 声波非运动的时候没意义, 没有啥一瞬间
<cleamoon> adam8157, .......那那道題我完全2了
 * adam8157 我凭感觉做物理题只能打90分, 好好做就能100
<cleamoon> adam8157, 你高手....
 * adam8157 当年
 * kevinyings 声波是依赖介质存在的，只要介质特殊一点就说不定能抵消掉
<cleamoon> adam8157, 當年我物理曾經從年級第二掉到過年紀倒數20......
<adam8157> kevinyings: 能量消失了? 骚年, 你不要开玩笑
<adam8157> cleamoon: 年级第一, 而且是远远超过年级第二
<kevinyings> adam8157, 谁说能量就以波的形式存在
<cleamoon> adam8157, 兩個聲波相撞時有沒有哪個點聲強為零呢？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 波有能量, 我没说别的
<cleamoon> adam8157, ...........å¼·
<adam8157> cleamoon: 理论上可以有, 但是这道题应该没这么抬杠
<cleamoon> adam8157, 這道題其實特別抬杠......
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 少年，我比较欣赏你啊。。。。
<kevinyings> adam8157, 话说，你是夜晚出来客串家庭教师的
<adam8157> kevinyings: 他总这时候问我...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 兩個聲源距離150m，發出6.8hz的聲，聲波密度大于10W/m²人就會受傷，一個聲源開啟，2m外聲強為160dB，兩個都打開，一人想進入離其中一個50m範圍內而不受傷，為可不可能......
<cleamoon> kevinyings, 為什麽欣賞我？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 我剛放學呀....我又不能比賽的時候問....
<kevinyings> cleamoon, 你这种不畏强暴的心态
<cleamoon> adam8157, 題目給了一個公式：聲波密度=振幅²/2×介質密度×聲速.....
<cleamoon> kevinyings, .......什麽意思？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157, 点点点. ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 15.97天
<gfrog> cleamoon: 这个。。 明显是考波的干涉嘛。。
<adam8157> cleamoon: gfrog 不考虑干涉的
<gfrog> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> 不算波形, 只要振幅平方相加小于那人的承受极限就好
<adam8157> 不是么
<cleamoon> adam8157, 不幹涉是肯定不可能的呀...
<cleamoon> adam8157, 那其他的數據不都沒用了？
<adam8157> cleamoon: 肯定干涉, 但是不是让你去考虑干涉
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦。。。 好吧。你丫取振幅最大区的值了嘛。。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 为啥我这里kvm和vbox都起不来呢
<cleamoon> adam8157, 為什麽不考慮？
<gfrog> adam8157: linux的目录标准不是在lsb里的？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: rp
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然, 难道趁某一瞬间嗖的一下过去?
<adam8157> cleamoon: ^^
<adam8157> gfrog: man hier
<cleamoon> adam8157, ......幹涉不是存在于某一條線上的嗎？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: kao, 你得帮我解决啊
<adam8157> cleamoon: 啥?
<cleamoon> adam8157, 就是兩個聲源會在一條線上互相抵消，使得振幅在這條線上為0呀......
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这我知道，我是问fhs是不是lsb的一部分。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我又不是fedora devel/qa。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你连console log都没有，解决毛儿。
<adam8157> cleamoon: 我不认为这题的思路是这个方向
<adam8157> cleamoon: 声波没法这样考虑
<cleamoon> ada
<adam8157> gfrog: 那不知道 看起来是个单独的标准
<cleamoon> adam8157, 可你說的那個也太簡單了....
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。
<cleamoon> adam8157, 而且有一大堆沒用的數據....
<adam8157> cleamoon: 你这个思路算不出来的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: basic graphic mode能起来
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: X？还是系统？
<cleamoon> adam8157, 能算個89不離10，但是裏面有很多直覺的東西，不知道能不能得分......
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: x 也可以，虽然基本处于无用状态
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 那是系统了？
<cleamoon> 另外一個問題，場++
<cleamoon> c++裏，set不能用iterator嗎？
 * gfrog 我讨厌猜闷儿啊。一次把问题讲全啊。。时间地点人物，起因经历结果。
<cleamoon> gfrog, 被小學語文毒害的孩子呀...
<gfrog> cleamoon: 屁，N多人现在这六要素都整不明白
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 确实差啊，难怪 alan cox吐槽
<cleamoon> gfrog, 整明白又能如何嘛...
<gfrog> cleamoon: 沟通啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 谁知道你咋做的。
<cleamoon> gfrog, 溝通不用這麽麻煩吧...
<gfrog> cleamoon: 唉，少年，你还在上学吧？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 我只是用virt-manager创建了个虚拟机，然后就启动了
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 尝试了别的都没问题
<cleamoon> gfrog, 是呀，怎麽了？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 这个installer真是逆天的用户体验啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: ks用户表示压力不大
 * gfrog 其实anaconda一直是屎一样的存在
 * gfrog 继续苦闷去了。年底的疯狂工作时间。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: live-installer你也能用ks?
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 直接用传统的anaconda+ks就好了啊，完全不管图形安装界面。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 败了，我去fedora网站下载，默认就给了我livecd
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/blob/next/shared/unattended/Fedora-18.ks
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: virt-test/shared/unattended/Fedora-18.ks at next · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 好吧，有内部镜像的表示基本不care fedora官方网站。。。
<cleamoon> 剛發現一個高級的，喝10l涼水就能抵消掉2碗米飯的熱量。簡單減肥法。每天喝100l水就好了
<freeflyi1g> cleamoon: lol
<cleamoon> 順便洗胃，這樣也可以減少污染~
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 不折腾了，不去看ibus le
<piggybox> cleamoon: 每天10l都喝不了
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你要看ibus？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 吃20l冰也行
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: fedora的ibus烂的跟屎一样，远没ubuntu的好用。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你不是说fedora里的ibus比ubuntu的好很多吗
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 大概是用的upstream版本关系。fedora那个去掉了好多功能。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 擦，你理解反了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 靠，折腾我啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 靠，理解力啊，六要素啊。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 我说天上的是ubuntu，地下的是fedora
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 靠，明明你表达的有问题好伐
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 给我个libvirt的slides
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 你自己去找聊天记录。。。
<ndd> 神一般的吃货”
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: libvirt？ 我不搞那玩意，没得slides
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 帮我找个啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 自己挖掘吧。这货我真心不懂，平时都是敬而远之。 http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Main_Page
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ t: libvirt: Wiki: Main Page
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你们内部没啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 内部？ 机密。
 * gfrog 打完收工，撤退睡觉。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<ofan> :test
<^k^>  05:19
<cleamoon> c++的iterator不能像 it < a.end(); 這樣用嗎？
<ofan> cleamoon: randome iterator可以
<cleamoon> ofan, vector和set之類的iterator不行嗎？
<ofan> cleamoon: 可以，只要是有序的，Set是无序的
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，原來如此。多謝
<freeflyi1g> ofan:  你起得还真早呢
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-25
<superTJD> ofan: 好啊
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 我这是晚上哦
<ofan> superTJD: 好
<superTJD> ofan: 俺也是晚上了
<superTJD> ofan: 好久没上这儿来了
<superTJD> 额，我还是睡觉去吧
<freeflyi1g>  ofan 那个时区啊
<ofan> freeflyi1g: EST
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 2 hrs ahead
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 在那个城市呢
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 在农村
<ofan> 都不算城市
<freeflyi1g> ofan: kao, 这里有不是农村的吗
<freeflyi1g> 除了nyc/la
<ofan> lol
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 下回我去东海岸找你玩
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 好啊
<alyvin05> 大家早上好！^_^出来在聊聊天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 出来聊聊天
<^k^> alyvin05, 顺便说一下，如果你不介意我问你一个私人问题吗？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 15.64天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 不建议 你问吧
<alyvin05> ^k^: 出来
<^k^> alyvin05, 在哪里呢？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 15.64天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 我在你家  你起床了么 ？
<^k^> alyvin05, 告诉我一些有关你的生活在我的家乡，我起床。 ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 15.64天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 一会给你充电 哈
<^k^> alyvin05, 没有足够的信息。 ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 15.64天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 我应该骂你了
<^k^> alyvin05, 会发生什么，如果你没有吗？ ㍠ 新年快乐，春节: 15.63天
<archl> 额。又可以了。
 * MeaCulpa Morning guys
<pity> MeaCulpa: morning
<archl> MeaCulpa: pity: morning, 玉蜀薯们
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<pity> archl: 啥玉蜀薯？
<cfy> die mosesofmason die
<archl> pity:  叔叔
<archl> 哈哈
<pity> archl: 乖
<pity> archl: 裸姐看动漫入了戏了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 玉米
<MeaCulpa> pity: 玉米的正式名称
<pity> MeaCulpa: ......
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖叔.
<archl> pity: 双关
<pity> archl: .
<imadper> archl: 早, 罗姐.
<archl> imadper: 早
 * archl 抱抱 pocoyo
 * imadper 抱抱 pocoyo 
<archl> imadper: 抱成年人比较麻烦 -还是抱孩子简单。
 * pocoyo 敞开胸怀
<imadper> archl: 不知道水牛多大了...  应该比我大...
<archl> imadper: 应该比我小
<imadper> archl: ... 不猜了... 多大都抱, cc pocoyo
<archl> imadper: 对啊对啊
 * pocoyo 说：基佬们 狂欢吧
<imadper> arch
<imadper> archl: 水牛, 抱头还是肚子?
<imadper> adam8157: 早.
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<ofan> ”一般寺院的功德箱上都写着：放下two $，立地成佛。“
<onlylove> 没有2$，2￥成不，话说成佛有什么用处不
<archl> imadper:  抱头
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan:  成佛。。。多可怕。我不要
<archl> onlylove: 为啥人民币和日元的符号相同的
<onlylove> archl: 日元也是￥么？
<archl> onlylove: 人民币抄袭吧。
<onlylove> archl: 刚看了下，其实应该是不一样的，至少在英文版的xp下面不一样，软妹币少一道横线，应该就一道
<archl> onlylove: 唉。应该都是吧。。。
<archl> The renminbi (RMB, sign: ¥; code: CNY; also CN¥, 元 and CN元) is the official currency of China (People's Republic of China).
<archl> The Japanese yen (円 or 圓 en?, sign: ¥; code: JPY) is the official currency of Japan.
<onlylove> archl: 嗯……看来这事得找微软，或者字体供应商谈谈
<archl> onlylove: 我只觉得那句话文笔通顺
<archl> onlylove: 对不想理会的就不理会啊。 - 无心无念 -
<onlylove> 没注意软妹币和日元的区别……佛祖不要理解成2日元啊，两块软妹币我还是有的
<archl> 2日元也有
<onlylove> archl: 2日元真没有……
<archl> 10日元 0.7 人民币
<onlylove> archl: 但是没有日元的硬币
<archl> onlylove: 写支票
<onlylove> archl: 而且按照你给的汇率算的话，是0.14软妹币，一分硬币好找，4厘真没有
<archl> onlylove: 多给一点又不亏，难怪你不成佛
<archl> onlylove: haha
<imadper> 0.14是1毛四分吗不是?
<archl> imadper: 你对了
<archl> imadper: 给我一分硬币吧。好久都看不到了我都以为销毁了
<imadper> archl: 我有呀!
<onlylove> archl: 我说了是2块软妹币，你要两日元的话要精确啊，不精确怎么成
<archl> imadper: 是 1955年的么？
<MeaCulpa> http://www.peacehall.com/news/gb/china/2013/01/201301251023.shtml#.UQHvyeOkhpg
<imadper> archl: 给你寄快递过去? 顺丰到付?
<imadper> archl: 不知道.. 得回去给你看看.
<archl> imadper: 。。。算了。不浪费这个钱了，反正你的就是我的。
<onlylove> 靠……难怪我数学不好，小数点多移了一位……一下少了10倍……
<archl> imadper: :)
 * MeaCulpa 现代中国的一切几乎全部是抄日本的
<onlylove> 我记得一分的纸币是五三年的
<MeaCulpa> 油盐酱醋到语言文字
<Guest62995> 大家都是怎么发布linux软件的
<Guest62995> 我的意思是二进制版本
<archl> MeaCulpa: 喝茶不抄，喝酒不抄。
<Guest62995> 擦我是guest了。。。
<onlylove> 为啥家电不抄啊
<nihgt___________> 这下舒服多阿了
 * archl 昨天喝了几杯就头疼了
<onlylove> nihgt___________: 你还是注册下吧，把尾巴长点就是了
<archl> 喝酒果然无聊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那倒是，我国茶文化的精髓是没文化，酒文化的精髓是尽量少喝酒
<archl> MeaCulpa: 喝茶喝酒都是为了说话
<archl> MeaCulpa: 谈什么文化
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你着话本身就是我国特色
<archl> 连说话都不敢的。～
<MeaCulpa> archl: 酒文化就是忽悠
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说回来，为啥高丽棒子不说日本的节日是他们的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 因为我国人基本是我见过酒量最差的亚种了...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 也不说日文是他们的
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 贵司的人都不用睡觉的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道...棒子貌似100年前都在用中文吧
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哎。非洲人能喝么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他在米国
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，这货。。。难怪天天大半夜骚扰我
<nihgt___________> onlylove, 0 0
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不了解，我也觉得非洲人应该很不能喝，因为新城代谢太快
<onlylove> 据说蒙古人不能喝
<archl> MeaCulpa: 似乎热带的喝酒就不行。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 还有，伊朗流行肝炎，且由于宗教原因酒精都不碰，所以难说
<MeaCulpa> archl: 也不一定，东南亚和云南的就挺厉害
<onlylove> 这个要除开宗教原因
<MeaCulpa> archl: 沙特这种严格穆斯林法制的地方也没酒，所以难说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那伊朗那边用什么消毒？双氧水？
<nihgt___________> 谁说我们蒙古人呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，历史上波斯人喝酒还是挺多的，至少葡萄酒
<archl> MeaCulpa: 为什么新陈代谢快的喝酒不行？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 消毒还是可以用酒精的吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不知，上头快，但也不一定代表会醉，至少醉了醒的快
<onlylove> nihgt___________: 这个仅仅是据说，说一开始俄罗斯喝伏特加没问题的，自从成吉思汗入侵俄罗斯，然后那边的人就开始醉酒了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 你这个“行”与“不行”的逻辑，就是我国酒文化...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 难道我新陈代谢快么。。。我上头只要几秒。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不说不能碰么
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我也快
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，只是不能喝任何影响判断力的东西
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不懂行的意思，不行的意思也不懂，只知道这么说
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是不能喝，然后外用是可以的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 安拉教导我们要时刻保持清醒，抵制那些迷惑自己的东西
<MeaCulpa> 安拉赫拉赫巴
 * pity html 里的多行注释不能嵌套是吗？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那感冒了头晕，不清醒咋办
<archl> MeaCulpa: 抵制一切游戏。因为都是神的造物。不要看造物，只看神就好了。
<nihgt___________> 喝酒
<MeaCulpa> pity: 貌似不行，xml又一个可笑的例子
<nihgt___________> 喝酒又没啥好处
<yandong> chroot的系统为什么感觉这么慢呢
 * MeaCulpa 不知道新疆那边啥状态，我看他们喝酒挺自在...
<pity> MeaCulpa: 原来如此，我只好把一段里其它注释删除再给整段加注释了
 * MeaCulpa 也许不同教派...不多说了
<archl> 酷胖
<MeaCulpa> archl: 裸姐
<archl> MeaCulpa: 新闻呢 valve 把10多年前 Half-Life 的Linux移植放出来了
<iwater> hello
<^k^> iwater, 好.. . ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 15.54天
<iwater> 恩，，新年快乐
<iwater> 有洛阳人吗？？
<irc_user> hi
<^k^> irc_user, 好.. . ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 15.54天
<irc_user> ^k^: hi
<irc_user> 几个可用的xmpp群是否是挂掉了？
<irc_user> 一直显示离线
<MeaCulpa> archl: HL没有Linux版本？我刚知道，HL应该有Linux版吧
<MeaCulpa> archl: HL上面有很多好的mod, 后来都拉出来单干了，我还是觉得那个时代比较好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: HL是什么？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Half-Life, 又一个国内游戏翻译史上的奇葩
<MeaCulpa> "半条命"
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦……
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你觉得合适的翻译是啥……
<MeaCulpa> 半衰期...
<MeaCulpa> 那游戏的logo就是半衰期的logo啊
<MeaCulpa> 高中物理吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叫半条命比较屌啊
<MeaCulpa> 恩可能还是“半条命”比较吊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我还记得红色警戒的英文名字是command &conquer，译过来就是命令与征服
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这算好的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是 lambda么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃觉得常驻网吧的谁能知道半衰期
<MeaCulpa> 最经典的还是『老头滚动条』
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
 * MeaCulpa 记得玩Baldur's Gate有把剑叫【蜘蛛之毒】
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛明明是【蜘蛛克星】
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我记得我上学那会，网吧里面CS和HL分不明白……
<archl> 反正当时出名的游戏也不多吧。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: momo
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 一群打CS的喊着玩半条命
<yunfan> onlylove: 那时候也有hl 不过大家都当作是改版的cs
<archl> gfrog: 豪迈些，青蛙
<archl> onlylove:  yunfan  那时候调出cs，还用mod菜单呢
<MeaCulpa> CS 的任务简报和游戏方式是网吧搓脚泥党理解的上限了
<onlylove> archl: 青蛙怎么个豪迈法？大声聒噪？
 * MeaCulpa 难怪ET没流行
<archl> MeaCulpa: 那时候翻译的也少。
<irc_user> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33265
<^k^> irc_user ⇪ ti: Solidot | Valve释出《半条命》Linux原生版
<irc_user> linux迎来游戏的春天了吗？
<archl> irc_user: 。。。你谁啊。怎么用这个 nick。。。
<yunfan> archl: 确实  我记得进去hl玩过 半天只能玩demo
<irc_user> 搞不懂为啥现在的游戏公司争相在linux上面发力
<irc_user> archl: 这个nick不好吗？
<archl> irc_user: 那个是12年前移植的
<gfrog> archl: 哈？
<onlylove> irc_user: 因为windows8实在太纠结
<yunfan> irc_user: 都看中linux平台了
<irc_user> onlylove: 作为linuxer，还是很开心的，哈哈
<ibodi> linux 有收费的GAME？
<archl> ibodi: 从1994、年开始就有了
<ibodi> 哦
<irc_user> 不知游戏能否推动linux普及度能够高一些
<irc_user> ibodi: 什么stream都已经在linux上面有了
<archl> stream music stream video～
<archl> yunfan: android 那个局域网共享软件，是不是就是个简单web服务页面？
 * gfrog 游戏肯定能极大推动操作系统的普及，哈哈。当年的Dos游戏高手肯定都是Dos高手，精通himem.sys和emm386.exe
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 当年我那config.sys和autoexec.bat写得那个长啊...
<irc_user> 当年电脑没普及啊
<irc_user> 能用电脑的都已经不错的水平了
<archl> irc_user: 所以肯定不能推动linux普及。
<irc_user> 以我有远见的眼光，ARM的性能提升将会给linux的普及带来好处
<irc_user> archl: 看运气了
<YuKunYi>  qemu-kvm 变僵尸进程咋办
<onlylove> gfrog: 貌似还要会config.sys
<ibodi> 帕咯彌耨 ：新疆的葡萄熟了吗？
<YuKunYi> 谁给支个招
<onlylove> 实际上问题出在directX上面，可怜的SGI
<onlylove> 还有一个问题出在WPS上，没脑子的金山
<onlylove> windows95的时候还在用openGL的
<ibodi> 现在大家都怎么快乐的活着的啊。说说，好的可行的互相拷贝一下
<ibodi> 别每天电脑
<onlylove> 能睡安稳觉，能吃饱饭，有网可以用
<ibodi> 我现在对电脑啥兴趣都没了
<Stone_L> 这...
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/223824.htm
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 富士通开发基于HTML5的手机办公环境 主打安全牌_网络软件_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 啊……最近想买部android……在研究root和定制rom的问题
<Stone_L> 你这要求有点低了
<onlylove> ibodi: 对电脑没兴趣，对啥有兴趣？摄影？旅游？涂鸦？
<ibodi> IT 做了10年，啥也没学会；想改行，除了电脑啥都不会。
<Stone_L> 做其他行业还不是差不多
<onlylove> ibodi: 做IT？你这10年一直给人修电脑？还是你是做别的的？
<ibodi> 我做电子商务的
<onlylove> 电子商务是咩？
<onlylove> 淘宝？
<Stone_L> 电子商务哪方面的?
<ibodi> 所以看到12306 就好笑，大中国就这么穷吗，出个好的给他弄弄
<yunfan> ibodi: 这也算it?
<Stone_L> 呵呵额
<ibodi> 难道卖苹果是IT活？
<pity> 我想搜索当前目录（有子目录）中包含某个着急字的所有文件，grep -r "foo" * 是这么写吗？
<ibodi> 这年头的确苹果很IT
<Stone_L> 买苹果 那肯定是不IT 的
<ibodi> :)
<archl> 。。。。其实IT应该是很多方面都可以快速学习进入的基本技巧吧。
<archl> lol
<yunfan> 卖苹果 也许其他地方算it 不过在咱们这个频道 还是算了吧
<Stone_L> 貌似现在很难找到其他中文频道 了 呵呵
<onlylove> 在这不会写代码都不好意思出来见人
<Stone_L> 有的也是人烟稀少
<ibodi> 我就是不会写什么代码啊。所以想换个工作吧。被你歧视总不好 :D
<yunfan> 其实有许多不会写代码的还歧视写代码的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 有么？
<ibodi> 这样啊。那就不讨论了
<yunfan> 就算你写了代码 说不定还要被其他写代码的人歧视  所以完全没必要为了别人歧视不歧视而决定学什么
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 你果然活在程序员世界里啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不是程序员，我只是写着玩，而且我主要是写配置文件多一点
<ibodi> 这里谁写程序比较牛啊。出来聊聊
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你已经处于歧视链里了
<onlylove> yunfan: 被歧视？
<ibodi> IT 码农
<onlylove> yunfan: 写个小脚本满足自己的需要，也要被歧视么……
<irc_user> 程序写的好，要饭要到老
<Stone_L> - -
<ibodi> 写程序是为了要饭的啊？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 因为你很符合运维的特征
<onlylove> yunfan: 拉倒吧，么人要的运维
<irc_user> 中国大陆，写程序的都是苦逼的吧？
<ibodi> 这里有木有写程序开悟了的啊？进入一种非常人状态的那个
 * gfrog 苦闷啊！
<onlylove> yunfan: 求收留
<gfrog> bluezd: transfer来virt-qe吧，很多妹纸哦。
<bluezd> gfrog: 行,求收留
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管招工啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 看eng-china jd list
<t0lk> onlylove 我毕业后就想做运维，能给讲讲运维么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你给你家HR打好招呼，这人要定了，你走下过场就行
<onlylove> t0lk: 技术不重要，跟对人很重要
<ibodi> 这个好主义
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 毕业就做运维？
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 运维就是比拼东家...
<Stone_L> 跟对人这个确实很重要
<onlylove> t0lk: 还有啊，现在很多招应届生的，比我好找多了
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 要工作经验才行么？
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 估计好东家都要，最好是好东家的经验，于是死锁
<yunfan> belkin把linksys买了
<onlylove> t0lk: 给你个任务，你能在console底下完成，基本就合格了，如果能自己做lfs，那就更好了
 * MeaCulpa 招Intern
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不管招工
<t0lk> MeaCulpa 怎样选对东家啊？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也就是说Cisco还是放弃个人消费品市场了？
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 不知道...忽悠...
<bluezd> gfrog: 什么 list ?
 * gfrog 招Intern
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有可能啊 cisco在个人消费品市场占不到便宜啊
<MeaCulpa> t0lk: 你去问那些在好东家上班的...
<onlylove> 不是，这linksys怎么卖来卖去的
<gfrog> bluezd: jd list啊
<yunfan> http://allthingsd.com/20130124/ciscos-flirtation-with-consumers-is-over-as-belkin-buys-linksys-unit/?reflink=ATD_yahoo_ticker    MeaCulpa
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ Cisco's Flirtation With Consumers Is Over, as Belkin Buys Linksys Unit - Arik Hesseldahl - News - AllThingsD
<Stone_L> Cisco在国内个人消费市场本来就不是很重视
 * MeaCulpa 招Intern, 无JD, 会打字即可
<ibodi> JD = ？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: AV Linux - Install...Create...
<yunfan> 额 这个新闻  https://plus.google.com/u/0/111104121194250082892/posts/KW3TdRYwjr9
<t0lk> 我还想说两句，这里大家都说写程序苦逼，难道搞技术只有跟机器打交道么
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: Alan Cox - Google+ - I'm leaving the Linux world and Intel for a bit for family…
<yunfan> 这人前天还吐槽fedora说装了ubuntu 这么快就反水了
<t0lk> onlylove 什么任务，我假装试试看
<onlylove> t0lk: 和你讲，有很多运维linux基础都没有，就是上班先学，就这样还比我拿的工资高，所以你知道跟对人，站好队的重要了吧？
<Stone_L> 这点我赞同
<yunfan> 赞同
<Stone_L> 有好领导比有好技术还要重要
<t0lk> onlylove 不会 吧，我现在天天想学技术，搞的我一点社交都没有，天天对着机器
<onlylove> t0lk: 哦，比方说，我要定时从一个网站下载一些东西，有文档，有图片，我要抽取文档里面的关键字，然后给图片重新命名，这个要定期执行，每六小时一次
<Stone_L> 技术是敲门砖
<palomino|working> yunfan, 大概用fedora之后狂怒，用ubuntu之后死心了
<Stone_L> 人脉还是很重要的
<onlylove> t0lk: 你要知道人是社会性动物……
<yunfan> palomino|working: 高级黑 召唤阿蛋
<onlylove> t0lk: 对技术专一是好事也是坏事……在国内如果你做不到顶尖，那就一定时候坏事
<t0lk> Stone_L 你是怎么定义好领导的呢？
<t0lk> 写shell脚本，有个大致的框架，但是细节不太太清楚
<t0lk> onlylove 我刚学了shell脚本，不熟练，一点也不熟练
<onlylove> t0lk: 没啥，abs看过没，先让脚本能工作，然后再慢慢修改完善
<alayasix> yunfan: 怎么去g+？
<ibodi> 我也会写一句高级的脚本：echo 'ubuntu'
<Stone_L> t0lk: 给里发展的机会,帮你争取你该得到的,指导你工作的方方面面
<ibodi> ：D
<ibodi> :D
<t0lk> 没看过
<t0lk> onlylove 没看过，怎么解释呢，谢谢？
<onlylove> t0lk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<onlylove> t0lk: 你这个看明白了shell基本就没问题了
<ibodi> bash 写了这么多年，还没成熟吗？可以一劳永逸了。
<ibodi> 会用就好了
<yunfan> 俄罗斯的奥伊米亚康最低温度超过-71℃
<yunfan> ，如此低温给日常生活造成诸多不便，譬如钢笔墨水冻结、玻璃镜片冻裂、电池电量流失迅速等，如果断电，整个村庄会在5小时内陷入瘫痪，水管会冻裂。村民们世代生活在冰天雪地中，对零下四五十度的温度习以为常。村里唯一一所学校只有在温度降至零下52摄氏度时才停课。
<onlylove> 为啥电池电量流失迅速呢
<ibodi> 电磁冻住了贝
<ibodi> 流不动了
<onlylove> 还有，水结冰以后体积还会涨么？还是水管受不了长时间的张力
<ibodi> 上面这个是物理问题，还是化学问题？现在全部还给中学老师了
<onlylove> ibodi: 一个运维的会用shell和一个普通用户的会用shell不一样的，运维需要管理大量机器
<t0lk> onlylove 先去了解了解，谢谢！
<ibodi> 运维是新的工种吗？没听说过。是实验室管电脑的那种？
<onlylove> ibodi: 不是新工种，比实验室管电脑的强多了，实验室管电脑那叫deskhelp，就是IT
<ibodi> 恩。是的
<onlylove> ibodi: 你觉得google那么多服务器，需要多少工程师管理
<yunfan> 运维只比普通人多会点expect而已
<ibodi> 哦。== deskhelp 头 :D
<onlylove> 貌似不是deskhelp头……人就不管desk……也和deskhelp不说话
<onlylove> 当然了，小公司的话，就合二为一了
<ibodi> anyway, good job makes good money, enough money brings enough food
<pity> 我想吃饭……
<onlylove> ibodi: 求收留
<ibodi> 我还不是什么老板呢
<ibodi> 但是我祝福你一切都好运顺利
<ibodi> 记得我第一份工作也是年三十找了一个上午就找到了。骑着自行车跑了5家银行。
<ibodi> 一个退休的行长到银行来洗过年澡，一个寒暄，一个陌生的介绍，就成了。
<onlylove> ibodi: 在银行上班？
<ibodi> 所以运气也很重要。
<ibodi> 以后我教了很多行长学生，凭我现在的关系，都没有办法开到后门。所以有时候也是天意。
<Jsck> kk
<Jsck> 有人部
<iIlL10Oo> `address Jsck |
<^k^> : Jsck 78c52178 120.197.33.120
<Jsck> ？？
<ibodi> onlylove: 早不在那上班了
<onlylove> ibodi: 在银行上班的经验很值钱的，我倒是觉得，如果就是想开后门，那就没意思了
<onlylove> ibodi: 而且现在银行很严，基本没开后门的可能性，除非是总行
<ibodi> 恩，经验丰富会帮助你找到下个好工作。有时候也是人生美好的一段回忆。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 谁不睡觉的啊
<yunfan> ibodi: 你是东北的吧？
<ibodi> 人家多数说我是泰国佬
<ibodi> :)
<ibodi> 可能我晒得好黑
<yunfan> 不可能 泰国人没这么能唠磕
<ofan> ibodi: 泰国都是妖
<ibodi> 哦？
<omengye> ...
<ibodi> 本来想去旅游的。被你说不敢去了
<imadper> adam8157: 函数a调用b, b退栈的时候, 调用b的参数还留在栈里?
<ibodi> OFAN 现在几点你那？
<ofan> ibodi: 你老关心我这几点干嘛
<ofan> imadper: 看调用规则
<ibodi> 我老侄在芝加哥也不知现在几点了。
<piggybox> ofan: 善哉，人家泰国可是佛教国家
<imadper> ofan: 哪儿看去?
<ofan> imadper: 看文档
<ibodi> 是的。就想去看那大金塔
<\rs> imadper: 應該還能訪問到
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 我试了一下也是能访问到.
<ofan> unix的都是cdecl, win用stdcall
<imadper> \rs: 但是, 那样的话, 不会是每一次函数调用, 退栈之后, 都浪费空间保存当时调用的时候的参数吗?
<ofan> imadper: 栈大小固定
<ofan> imadper: 退出只是移动下frame pointer
<imadper> ofan: 会让你更早的爆栈
<ofan> imadper: 不会，除非调用层级很多，比如递归
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 我只是觉得, 完全没有必要保留...
<ofan> imadper: 也没必要擦除
<ofan> imadper: 擦除很影响效率
<imadper> ofan: 不是擦出, 是多移动两帧
 * gfrog 中午不睡，下午崩溃
 * bluezd 中午睡了,晚上崩溃
<ndd> bluezd: 中午睡，晚上龙精
<\rs> imadper: 就像數組和兩個指針實現的循環隊列。你彈元素只是移動指針，過期元素仍舊能訪問到
<imadper> \rs: 那个元素没有被弹出去.
<imadper> \rs: 我是说, a调用b, b退栈之后, 那些传递的参数,仍然在栈里面的.
<imadper> \rs: 然后你继续调用别的函数, 不会覆盖的.
<\rs> imadper: 這不科學，調用其他函數應該能覆蓋的
<imadper> \rs: 真的不会的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<bluezd> gfrog: 为啥我的网费报销的状态一直是 pending 啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 呱
<gfrog> bluezd: 我的也没下来
<gfrog> bluezd: 年底要做帐大概
<cfy> imadper: that should not happen
<bluezd> gfrog: 我是 11月份就提交了,到现在还没发下来
<imadper> cfy: 你试试看?
 * bluezd damn it 
<cfy> imadper: C?
<gfrog> bluezd 这个。。。 乃boss批了？
<imadper> cfy: .
<bluezd> gfrog: 批了啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 等吧
<iGoogle> pop? 那又不清理，只是指针变化。 imadper
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽真幸福，网费还能报销
<cfy> imadper: i don't know how to do that
<bluezd> gfrog: 为啥这样
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 就这么点福利啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 做帐。
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 就这么点福利啊
<ndd>  adam8157: 壕
<ndd>  bluezd: 壕
<ndd>  iGoogle: 神
<ndd> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<ndd> roylez:乐乐
<gfrog> bluezd: 我有点看空帽帽。
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 指针并没有把参数pop出去.
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<imadper> iGoogle: pop出去之后还能访问, 这个我能理解.
<cfy> imadper: show codes
<iGoogle> imadper: 是啊。哪有啥问题？
<ndd> 早
<ndd> iGoogle: 早
<cfy> iGoogle: is it safe to upload files to UBUNTU ONE?
<ndd> 大神
<cfy> iGoogle: does ubuntu one has some special rules?
<iGoogle> cfy: 我认为安全
<iGoogle> ndd: 你谁啊。新来的？
<imadper> iGoogle: 就是, 我调用别的函数之后, 也不会覆盖那个位置.
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥rules? 没
<cfy> iGoogle: like belonging
<cfy> imadper: how did you do that?
<iGoogle> imadper: 你啥系统上面
<imadper> iGoogle: linux i
<imadper> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1568135/   cc \rs iGoogle ofan
<ofan> imadper: 啥子？
<imadper> ofan: 问你, 最后程序输出应该是多少?
<iGoogle> imadper: 你搞练习指针调用啊。找 cfy。
<imadper> iGoogle: 不是. 是想知道函数退栈的过程.
<iGoogle> c里面，管啥堆栈嘛
<iGoogle> 那是编译器的事情
<bluezd> imadper: gcc -S
<imadper> bluezd: 看过了
<imadper> bluezd: 就是看了, 才发现他退栈的时候不pop参数出去.
<iGoogle> 用高级语言的，去看堆栈，属于装B
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: sometimes i suppose gcc-avr has some bugs....
<iGoogle> 2个了。lol
<iGoogle> 没碰到。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: then i will read the assemable code.......
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<iGoogle> 哦。说哪汇编结果哦。那是有bug
<iGoogle> 如愿执行了。就可以了嘛
<iGoogle> 有新芯片，便宜的。armv7-m3
<iGoogle> 6-7元
<imadper> iGoogle: 发一箱过来.
<iGoogle> 你需要用，会用再说
<cfy> imadper: it seems there is no explict operation to 'pop'
<cfy> imadper: wait...
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 来几个
<iGoogle> 来几个饭团？
<imadper> cfy: 对. 不过, 你看他: => 0x08048402 <+6>:	lea    0x8(%ebp),%eax
<imadper>    0x08048405 <+9>:	mov    %eax,-0x4(%ebp)
<imadper>    0x08048408 <+12>:	mov    -0x4(%ebp),%eax
<ofan> imadper: f没参数
<ofan> f(int p); f(3);
<iGoogle> -0x4嘛
<iGoogle> 直接后退指针了吧
<imadper> ofan: 没参数, 但是也会有返回地址之类的吧?
 * iGoogle 早忘记一些了
<imadper> iGoogle: 老了. 会得阿兹海默症.
<imadper> iGoogle: 然后就什么都忘了.
<ndd> http://news.qq.com/a/20130125/000036.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 72岁老汉不满邻居弹吉他太吵 失控将其锤死_新闻_腾讯网
<iGoogle> 。
 * MeaCulpa GMail怎么了....我怎么找不到forward选项...
<ofan> imadper: http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/sum2003/cmsc311/Notes/Mips/stack.html
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Understanding the Stack
<imadper> mips....
<ofan> imadper: 看看栈帧结构就知道了
<imadper> ofan: 看了好久了
<ndd> iGoogle: 来两个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 回复按钮旁边有个下拉菜单.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 点开才看, 就有转发了
<ndd> 新芯片，便宜的。armv7-m3
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 尼玛Google就是google, 烂UI
<ndd> 酷评啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: lol, gmail的ui
<ofan> imadper: http://www.csee.umbc.edu/~chang/cs313.s02/stack.shtml
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 反人类
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Computer Science and Electrical Engineering | Inspiring Innovation
<iGoogle> 18m的，其实更老旧
<iGoogle> 有仇
<ndd> google的设计没品味
<cfy> imadper: you expect a pop operator on %rbp?
<ofan> 貌似我以前发过好几次
<cfy> imadper: what do you want........
<ndd> google的技术比较牛而已
<iGoogle> cfy: 你干嘛，练习英文？
<cfy> iGoogle: no chinese input method.......
<imadper> cfy: I want to know what 	leave 	ret real do.
<imadper>  
<imadper> cfy: 那个leave ret, 究竟做了啥?
<MeaCulpa> ndd: google没啥技术
<ndd> 有点吧
<ofan> imadper: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1396909/ret-retn-retf-how-to-use-them
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ assembly - ret, retn, retf - how to use them - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> ndd: 他们的工程师烂的要死，也许有不少牛的数学家之类，反正桌面东西都一塌糊涂
<imadper> ofan: thx
 * ofan STFW
<ndd> 谷歌的那个NEXUS Q就被树莓派淹没了
<BigOne> 白天好安静啊
<ofan> \rs: https://github.com/corsis/PortFusion 这个东西不错
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: corsis/PortFusion · GitHub
<ofan> 可以用来翻墙，代码才400来行
<BigOne> 话说，你们有没有在windows下访问ext文件的经验啊？
<ndd> ofan: 要是能用来番茄，你的VPN就没人买啦
<iGoogle> BigOne: 有只读的软件
<cfy> 400........
<cfy> ofan: 400*100=40000....
<\rs> cfy: 好東西！
<BigOne> iGoogle: 想把移动硬盘换成某个好点的文件系统，但你要换成ext的在windows下就不能正常访问了
<palomino|working> 嗯...我好像用的ext2fsd还是什么的
<ofan> \rs: 但是貌似没有加密和验证
<palomino|working> 想俩系统通用的还是用ntfs吧 BigOne
<ofan> 改进下来替代ssh不错
<cfy> BigOne: ntfs shall be the 'best' filesystem for any mobile drive
<ofan> imadper: 对了 你vpn过期了
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 所以我今天用的是另外一个.
<ofan> imadper: ...
<fivesheep> ofan: 你卖给他的vpn?
<imadper> ofan: 我一直有一个, 当时买了一年呢...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 去买个日本的vps, 我大力支持
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 新加坡也可，刚刚好在墙外那种
<BigOne> palomino|working: 可是，ntfs在其他系统下的写支持比较糟糕啊
<iGoogle> 哪天擦枪走火，就完蛋了。 MeaCulpa
<cfy> BigOne: nope.....
<palomino|working> linux下没啥问题呀 BigOne
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 咋，投敌啊？ 我国靠太君吃饭的多了去了
<palomino|working> 我经常在linux下写
<cfy> BigOne: in fact,ntfs is the best portable filesystem......
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不买，我访问慢
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 强
<\rs> ofan: 沒看懂 usage
 * MeaCulpa 把片子放在ntfs下面活活看死的路过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: @_@
<ndd> 买以色列的比较好
<ndd> LOL
 * MeaCulpa 家里两个硬盘都被看片子看似了，就为了ntfs...
<palomino|working> O_O MeaCulpa
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 你怎么看死的？
<ofan> \rs: 我也没看懂...
<cfy> ofan: \rs: @_@
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 看，转码，看流
<cfy> you haskeller......cc ofan \rs
<ndd> 干嘛要看流啊
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 为什么要转码呢？
<ndd> 直接点选播放
<ofan> 买看懂它cli参数规则
<palomino|working> 大概拿移动设备看得
<cfy> 400 lines of haskell = 40000 lines of other language cc ofan \rs imadper
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 好玩
<ndd> 你把硬盘当成流媒体服务器跑了
<imadper> cfy: good joke.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 100x more times for ppl to understand
<ofan> cfy: 不包括空行和注释就300行估计
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ppl?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: People
<cfy> MeaCulpa: +1
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 你不用haskell吧?
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33253
<^k^> BigOne ⇪ ti: Solidot | 开源exFAT文件系统发布1.0版
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看不懂的东西我不用
<^k^> BigOne ⇪ t: Solidot | 开源exFAT文件系统发布1.0版
<imadper> MeaCulpa: print . (:.:) (Receive q) =<< (s <@>)    咱来猜 .(:.:) 是什么意思.
<BigOne> 不知道这个 exFAT如何
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看不懂且宣称自己接近人类思维的东西我不用，且绕路
<ofan> imadper: 你ssh貌似没过期
<cfy> BigOne: actually,just use ntfs,then you will be free.............
<imadper> ofan: 我ssh和vpn不是同一天的吗?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 过期又怎样...'
<palomino|working> .. imadper
<BigOne> cfy: thx
<ofan> imadper: 对啊，这不科学
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 过期自动锁了
<cfy> ofan: gaoji.....
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 那你就开锁咯
<cfy> ofan: so you have a script?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这是啥...
<imadper> ofan: ..... 你给我说说  那个   .(:.:) 是什么意思>
<imadper> MeaCulpa: haskell.
<ofan> cfy: 自动的，chage -E
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 擦
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: haskell ?
<cfy> ofan: gaoji........
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我也不知道是啥意思... 反正就是看不懂....
<iGoogle> ofan: 你比电信还奸商嘛
<ofan> imadper: print和(:.:)的composition
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 写一行代码，键盘里程是10行C代码的量，这代码量缩减的毫无意义
<maplebeats> iGoogle,快给我来一斤armv7
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这种代码，读起来，写起来，都慢，有何意义...
<iGoogle> 去。吃饭团去
<cfy> actually..................
<cfy> a common lisp software can be translate to one line.......
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不, 我只是觉得, 这东西看起来挺费劲的, 不知道写起来快不快. 可能要是会了, 读起来也不费劲...
<cfy> s/\n///
<cfy> done.........
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你算算按键里程，键位的距离
<iGoogle> 容易写错的。怎么会快。 imadper
<maplebeats> cfy, one line顶个求啊
<cfy> s/#.*//;s/\n//
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哪怕有vim,
<cfy> done
<maplebeats> cfy, js还能压缩成一行呢
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<imadper> iGoogle: +10086
<cfy> maplebeats: haskellers likethat....
<maplebeats> cfy, 好吧。。。我喜欢把py写成一行= =
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 后面一个难道不要补一个; ?
<imadper> cfy: (:->-:)   其实挺好的.
<BigOne> maplebeats: py貌似不能写成一行吧
<iGoogle> nnnnd 这难道是人性化语言？
<ofan> 看不懂就觉得乱
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 某种程度上可以
<cfy> maplebeats: the less you can't do that by xx,the more you want to do like that
<maplebeats> BigOne, 小程序可以
<cfy> MeaCulpa: i mean common lisp
<BigOne> 其实我觉得haskell还是不错的，只是还有很多小缺陷
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你用vpn还是ssh?
<maplebeats> cfy, are you ill?
<ofan> iGoogle: 这叫高级语言
<cfy> maplebeats: yeah
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<maplebeats> cfy, gaoji
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 都用啊亲
<iGoogle> ofan: 编译器解析都想死。
<ofan> iGoogle: lol, 其实比一般的还简单
<iGoogle> 错一个位置，就变意思了。
<imadper> iGoogle: 不过据说haskell很适合写编译器.
<ofan> GHC runtime貌似有50k行c
<ofan> imadper: 我就在写，用parsec，很简单
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/media/releases/2013/2013-01-24.asp
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: News Release — Historic New Immigration Program to Attract Job Creators to Canada
<BigOne> ghc貌似有近1G的体积
<MeaCulpa> 去加拿大开黄网吧
<cfy> ofan: 500 lines of haskell......
<imadper> iGoogle: perl6的编译器就是haskell吧.
<iGoogle> 没听说
<MeaCulpa> ghc编译下要死的
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: lol
<imadper> cfy: 一行写一个快排, 挺爽的.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好麻烦哦，还要开通ssh
<piggybox> ghc编译速度是比较慢
<ofan> piggybox: 那是后端慢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: hashkell网页那个快排？被证明不是快排...
<cfy> imadper: cl can do that
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<ofan> ghc一般是编译成c再用gcc编译
<imadper> cfy: .
<cfy> ofan: gaoji......
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 类似pypy
<qiao> imadper: here ..
<imadper> qiao: .
<cfy> ofan: is the translated c readable?
<ofan> ghc可以输出asm,llvm,c的代码
 * iGoogle 没必要扯，通常每个人都会坚持1，2种语言，而反对其他的。
<piggybox> ofan: 是这样，但慢总是个问题
<ofan> cfy: 没看过
<pity> ubuntu 的 useradd 和 adduser 有啥区别来着？
<cfy> ofan: @_@
<maplebeats> 神说得对
<nno0> 求python爬虫脚本
<nno0> 爬取下列数据http://paste.ubuntu.com/1568170/
<maplebeats> pity, 我没有adduser命令
<pity> maplebeats: 你那不是 ubuntu？
<iGoogle> pity: man嘛。一个建立缺省目录文件。一个不建立
<maplebeats> pity, adduser是在sh
<maplebeats> shadow
<pity> iGoogle: 我要那个交互式的，好像是 adduser
<iGoogle> 爬虫用py，正则不想死哦。
<BigOne> 其实，我觉得折中一下的话，scala是不错的选择
<maplebeats> pity, 应该是adduser
<imadper> iGoogle: Pugs is an implementation of Perl 6 written in Haskell. Pugs can execute Perl 6 code directly, and has also compiled Perl 6 to JavaScript, Perl 5 and Parrot bytecode. Pugs used to be the most advanced implementation of Perl 6, but since mid 2007 it is mostly dormant (with updates made only to track the current version of GHC).
<iGoogle> pity: 用gui吧。全面多了
<iGoogle> pugs不知道是啥
<piggybox> pugs已经不在活跃开发了吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 添加好了
<MeaCulpa> nno0: ...这是啥...
<iGoogle> parrot也不记得。还没到6
<MeaCulpa> ofan: o
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣神
<iGoogle> 似乎是哪中间代码
<roylez> palomino|working: 破吗
<imadper> piggybox: 恩, 不开发了.
<iGoogle> roylez: 去你的rubbish
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 其实scala不错的。
<roylez> iGoogle: 破烂神
<BigOne> 至于JIT的话，pypy貌似还是比较活跃的。
<palomino|working> roylez,  破席
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我不码字
<maplebeats> pypy没有py3不幸福
 * ofan DigitalOcean 给了我的VPS终身无限流量！
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: ???
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: ?
<palomino|working> .......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 怎么不码字？
<ofan> cfy: imadper http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours - Wikibooks, open books for an open world
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不吃这碗饭
<BigOne> maplebeats: 貌似现在py3用的不是很多，主要还停留在py2
<imadper> ofan: 看过这个题目. 没看内容.
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 哦，我看你说haskell，觉得scala和haskell有很多相似点
<maplebeats> BigOne, py3爽啊。。。唉
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 我只是在说一个我不理解的东西~~
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 爽有毛用，抄不得
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 可抄可用的东西少了，还是不好用
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa, .......
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 刚吃完呢
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 哦，其实haskell我觉得还行，只是有些不足的地方。比如异常处理什么的
<roylez> gfrog: 基渣
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦，16:00那么
<pity> maplebeats: 嗯
<pity> iGoogle: 是服务器
<cfy> ofan: don't care about scheme
<gfrog> roylez: hamo又被乃关起来多撸了嘛？
<BigOne> maplebeats: 爽没用，要第三方支持才是王道，难道你打算从socket开始写web应用？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 16点有会
<roylez> gfrog: 不知道啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哎那算了
<cfy> maplebeats: coffescript is awesome to jsers
<maplebeats> BigOne, 有py3的web库呀
<BigOne> maplebeats: 数据库呢？
<ndd> 可怜的G蛙
<maplebeats> cfy, I am not a jser
<cfy> maplebeats: but what could coffescript do is merely a macro in common lisp
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 版本不兼容，带来的通常的毁灭
<cfy> maplebeats: js users
<cfy> iGoogle: bingo!
<maplebeats> BigOne, ~.~I don't now
<maplebeats> know
<cfy> iGoogle: come to common lisp
<MeaCulpa> py3 和 py2 本就是两个东西了
<cfy> iGoogle: perl5.8 perl 5.10 ......
<iGoogle> cfy: 继续5
<cfy> iGoogle: there is only one version of common lisp
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<MeaCulpa> perl都是5.8.8吧
<iGoogle> 是吧。
<MeaCulpa> 没人敢用新的
<MeaCulpa> 怕抄不到
<cfy> @_@
<iGoogle> 我还有vala啊。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: what's vala?
<maplebeats> iGoogle, you need C
<iGoogle> 着重点不同嘛
<palomino|working> vala!!
<maplebeats> vala有啥好的
<ofan> cfy: 你装啥老外
<maplebeats> 不就可以编译么
<BigOne> cfy: 但是每种实现都有点差异
<BigOne> cfy: 我说的是cl
<cfy> ofan: no input methad
<iGoogle> 蛮好。和pl一样，可以乱写。
<iGoogle> 乱写都成功
<ofan> cfy: 装一个
<imadper> MeaCulpa: perl -v  ===> This is perl 5, version 16, subversion 2 (v5.16.2) built for i686-linux-thread-multi
<BigOne> 其实我觉得，一个比较有活力的语言，还是拥有多范式支持比较好。
<iGoogle> imadper: 你啥内核了
<imadper> iGoogle: ~ uname -r  ===>  3.6.9-1-pae
<cfy> BigOne: you can run/load/compile a same file through server implement,but you can't do that in perl
<imadper> iGoogle: 一直没编译新的 .
<iGoogle> 咋不上7
<iGoogle> .
<imadper> iGoogle: 等着直接上8呢.
<iGoogle> @@
 * iGoogle 搞不清编译的内核，有嘛好
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 乱写。。。
<ofan> BigOne: 你在说c++吧
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 编译的内核有功能
<cfy> .....................................
<imadper> iGoogle: 内核选择上,  我还是相信rh的.
<iGoogle> 那是你以前少了功能嘛。 maplebeats
<MeaCulpa> imadper: [root@camarilla][1303A_61X][~]# perl -v
<MeaCulpa> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for aix-thread-multi
<iGoogle> 当你啥都正常的时候，编译个啥
<imadper> iGoogle: aur/linux-pae 3.7.4-1 [installed: 3.6.9-1] (137) 新的3.7.4, 不想装了.
<cfy> iGoogle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vala_(programming_language) .....
<^k^> cfy ⇪ ti: Vala (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<imadper> MeaCulpa: aix好玩不?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 用perl的人往往被绑在5.8.8
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你没使用，不理解。我都不用say的。
<ofan> perl还有人用？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 就算是Linux也是RHEL之类的版本很老，perl用来工作的，所以新版本可以无视
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 就讨厌那些不更新的人... 以后我都直接 use 5.16
<MeaCulpa> imadper: RHEL: [jyxu@BlueVista][Tikanga][~]% perl -v
<MeaCulpa> This is perl, v5.8.8 built for i386-linux-thread-multi
<imadper> mea
<BigOne> ofan: 其实我是在说common lisp
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 让那些人直接报错
<iGoogle> 老版本，啥都能搞定。不需要动版本
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这才是真正的工作环境和生产环境，一水的5.8.8
<cfy> ........................................................
 * MeaCulpa RHEL4 的确旧了点~~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩. 不过我都是有新的就升级.
<ofan> BigOne: cl主要是fp+imparetive
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你要是SA就没这个胆了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 别的可能不敢乱动, perl敢.
<ndd> http://news.qq.com/a/20130124/000054.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 聋哑学生被洗脑加入盗窃团伙 专人编写洗脑教材_新闻_腾讯网
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 升级上去, 又不会导致不兼容...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那说明你不用perl..
<iGoogle> pl目前没兼容问题啊。 MeaCulpa
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是我相信, perl的writer, 都是sa, 不会乱搞的.
<iGoogle> 都敢动的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 这就是问题，没兼容问题，还没人升, why?
<BigOne> ofan: 不过cl的异常处理机制缺失有点bug了
<iGoogle> 不到6，不会出问题的。
<iGoogle> 完善。 MeaCulpa
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我就升级了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 因为新版本没啥吸引人的提升吧.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那估计是我司的不搞~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 比如, 执行效率提高50%.
<BigOne> ofan: 是强大的有点bug
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过估计也没人在乎这种脚本的性能.
<iGoogle> imadper: 咋可能
<ofan> BigOne: 异常的ovrhead
<ofan> BigOne: 异常的overhead很大
<ofan> 能不用就不用
<BigOne> ofan: 居然能让异常原地复活，貌似这个在现在大多数语言中并没有这样的支持。
<pity> ubuntu server 把用户加错组了，怎么从一个组里删除这个用户？
 * iGoogle 的perl脚本，几年前的，一直健壮。
<ofan> BigOne: 有的，haskell可以，但对有io 操作的不可能
<iIlL10Oo> 这个验证码牛B http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/01/18/open-vim-vim-golf-piday-raspberrypi-raspberry_pi/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ t: Open Vim & Vim Golf #piday #raspberrypi @Raspberry_Pi « adafruit industries blog
<imadper> BigOne: erlang也行.
<ofan> STM可以在transaction失败后重试
<BigOne> ofan: 但这些毕竟不能算是，市面上主流的语言吧。
<ofan> BigOne: cl也不是啊
<imadper> pity: sudo gpasswd -d madper print
<BigOne> ofan: 所以我说的是大多数语言。其实haskell的话，我个人比较喜欢～
<imadper> pity: 把madper从print组删除.
<BigOne> ofan: 是的，也是非主流
<ofan> c++11也有类似功能
<cfy> c can do that
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 色环啊。nnnd
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 嗯, nnnd
<iGoogle> 想得出来。
<pity> imadper: 多谢，这些还真没用过
<BigOne> ofan: 其实cl比较好，但是不同实现有不同的标准，特别是第三方支持方面
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 可以搞一个看罩杯的验证出来
<imadper> pity: :-)
<ofan> BigOne: 都是在标准库的
<iGoogle> CCAAD
<iGoogle> AABDC
<iGoogle> ofan: 你啥罩杯的
<BigOne> ofan: 比如C的扩展呢？网络编程方面？
<ofan> BigOne: 直接syscall
<yunfan> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B002NGNO5C/ref=s9_hps_ft_g79_ir03?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-10&pf_rd_r=0MXD3EBMNG6F36JCBNDX&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=67394252&pf_rd_i=92308
<imadper> cfy: http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u32q/which-programs-are-fastest.php?calc=chart&gcc=on&java=on&ghc=on&csharp=on&ocaml=on&sbcl=on&go=on&hipe=on&yarv=on&python3=on&perl=on   perl比ruby还慢....
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: Which programs are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<imadper> cfy: ... 这苨马....
<ofan> c不愁没库用
<ofan> imadper: 略渣
<iGoogle> imadper: 傻了吧。各种测试，都没意义的。
<BigOne> ofan: 的确～不过haskell貌似也不错。只是对于有些问题，有点绕圈
<imadper> iGoogle: vala怎么样?
<iGoogle> 哪就是c
<imadper> iGoogle: 那得能生成完美的c代码才行...
<BigOne> ofan: 话说你对haskell了解到如何？
<iGoogle> 当然
<imadper> iGoogle: 就跟我说, c的速度就是汇编呢...
<maplebeats> iGoogle, 神你写的代码生成的C是啥样子
<imadper> iGoogle: 你用汇编写memcopy, 不比c快?
<iGoogle> 没看。
<ofan> BigOne: 入门
<iGoogle> 废话嘛。当然快。
<ofan> BigOne: haskell里io操作是比较绕，都要wrap到各种monad里
<imadper> iGoogle: 我觉得, 用vala写, 生成的c代码, 不一定有直接用c写快.
 * gfrog 啥情况？
<iGoogle> imadper: 那不会的。你试试。
 * imadper 我刚才也没看懂你为啥被t...
<imadper> iGoogle: 行.
<iGoogle> 写一个实际的。
<ofan> "在吐槽完Fedora 18之后，著名内核开发者Alan Cox通过Google+宣布以家庭原因离开英特尔，退出Linux开发。他说，他知道“家庭原因”通常是老板是混蛋的一种委婉说法，他也经常认为Linus
<ofan> Torvalds是个混蛋（因此作为内核独裁者工作出色），但辞职和退出真的是因为家庭原因，而不是对英特尔或Linus不满，表示也许会在未来某个时候重返Linux世界。Alan Cox参与Linux开发的时间已超过20年，被认为是Linus Torvalds之后第二重要的Linux开发者。他在1999年到2009年之间为Red Hat工作，2011年加盟英特尔。"
<BigOne> ofan: 没办法，Haskell强调的是“纯”函数编程，IO这种都是有副作用的。
<maplebeats> = =
<ofan> BigOne: 是纯，不用引号，对于unsafe的只要wrap好了，直接用还是很简单的
<BigOne> ofan: 我用引号是为了强调～
<BigOne> ofan: 话说，haskell里有类似akka这样的框架么？
<ofan> BigOne: 干嘛的
<yunfan> ofan: 这个人是个大坑跌
<BigOne> yunfan: me?
<ofan> BigOne: http://akka.io/ ?
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Akka
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ Akka
<yunfan> BigOne: 你还不够资格
<iGoogle> 草哪雷。全吸血。0k
<ofan> ^k^: 你都会抢答了
<ofan> yunfan: linus?
<piggybox> BigOne: 应该没有吧
<iGoogle> iIlL10Oo: 你的bot发蠢了
<^k^> ofan, 是什么让你说，我会回答的。 ㍦ 新年快乐，春节: 15.39天
<BigOne> piggybox: 哦～～
<nno0> MeaCulpa: 那个是一个朋友给来的一个txt页面数据，应该是从一个网页的找出来的，同类的还有很多，主要是把里面的数据抓取出来存到数据库里
<BigOne> ofan: akka是一个轻量级的分布式框架吧～
<BigOne> ofan: 是的akka.io
<nno0> MeaCulpa: 文件太多，考虑用脚本批处理
<ofan> BigOne: 有的，这是haskell的强项
<ndd> 容易被洗脑的人
<ndd> 1、接受过高等教育的和智商较高的人群
<iGoogle> nno0: 爬虫，历来是pl搞容易。
<yunfan> ofan: alan cox
<BigOne> ofan: 但这个框架能把各种actor部署到本地或者异地，透明的。
<yunfan> BigOne: 这是个scala的？
<ofan> BigOne: zmq也有haskell的版本
<nno0> 那个数据你能看到么
<ofan> BigOne: 不过haskell里不用这种东西
<nno0> 里面有一个 百分比， 有时候是 up 或者 down 的标签
<nno0> 不知道如何处理这个
<ofan> 直接STM+concurrent
<BigOne> yunfan: 嗯，scala的，Java也能用。
<BigOne> ofan: 那haskell怎么用呢？
<yunfan> BigOne: java能用 那clojure也能用了
<ofan> cl有个STM不过是第三方的，不知道支持咋样
<yunfan> 不过clojure社区有反scala倾向
<BigOne> ofan: 哦～，貌似不错。不过，其实本地我觉得haskell还是能实现的，但是透明的异地实现，估计不行。
<yunfan> 这就跟py社区反pl一样 喜欢动不动嘲讽pl
<imadper> iGoogle: vala不错.
<ofan> BigOne: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Cloud_Haskell
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Cloud Haskell - HaskellWiki
<BigOne> ofan: 谢了。
<MeaCulpa> nno0: 你需要的输出是啥呢
<nno0> 你能看到那个数据部
<BigOne> yunfan: 其实，clojure我也用过的～
<nno0> 要其中的 cid，然后三列数据，最好一列的是有up和down的用数字表示出来
<BigOne> yunfan: 不过clojure对java的支持不是很好，所以就没继续关注下去，而且，括号真的很多。
<yunfan> BigOne: 呵呵
<yunfan> BigOne: 你可以用factor
<onlylove> 括号多点就多点吧，发现研究括号的都是高手
<BigOne> onlylove: 但是如果代码比较多的时候，发现没有IDE的帮助，基本会眼花的
<yunfan> clojure至少有多种括号 比全是圈括号好多了
<BigOne> yunfan: 不过，每次用clojure的时候就开始怀念 cl里的loop
<nno0> MeaCulpa: 表格的第三列数据是带 class="up" 或者 class="down" 的，我想把这个用正负表示。直接PYTHON的判断貌似效率不是很高。
<BigOne> clojure 其实有点像 scheme，特别是像racket，scala么是披着haskell外衣的cl
<iGoogle> cfy: 告诉 nno0 使用环视正则。
<nno0> 问个题外话 compile 的匹配效率是不是会好一些？
<imadper> nno0: 书上说是.
<piggybox> BigOne: Akka看着像Erlang OTP那套actor管理机制的山寨版
<BigOne> piggybox: 是的～～本来就是模仿的
<BigOne> piggybox: 但erlang那个只能在erlang上跑，这个能在jvm上跑
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<iIlL10Oo> iGoogle: 嗯
<ndd> http://news.qq.com/a/20121218/000678.htm
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 11岁童工因偷窃店中财物被馒头店老板打死_新闻_腾讯网
<imadper> iGoogle: using Gtk; 报错....
<cfy> iGoogle: why you want to me anwser some perl question?
<cfy> iGoogle: i havn't use perl for months.......
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<iGoogle> imadper: 你dev都没安装？
<iGoogle> cfy: 你学术派嘛
<imadper> ig
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥包?
<cfy> iGoogle: i forgot perl use 'use' to import package... cc imadper
<cfy> .....
<imadper> iGoogle: 算了, 我去archwiki里找一下.
<imadper> cfy: same to 有.
<imadper> cfy: same to you.
<imadper> iGoogle: 明明是编译的时候要--pkg...
<imadper> iGoogle: 你乱给错误原因呀.
<iGoogle> 你啥都没说
<imadper> iGoogle: ...
<imadper> 想弄一个@linux-foundation.org后缀的邮箱.
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣神
<pity> 请教个 git 的问题：项目有两个分支，master 和 dev，现我在 dev 上做了 3 次提交，merge 到 master 后主干也会显示 3 次是吗？
<roylez> pity: .
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> pity: 对
<imadper> pity: 直接合并是这样的.
<pity> roylez: 问完后我觉得也是，可以实现这样吗？测试分支提交3次，合并到主干分支后在主干分支上只显示一个整合的提交？
<imadper> pity: 可以.
<pity> imadper: rebase 吗？
<roylez> pity: 自己先rebase
 * gfrog 被我逮到个crash，不过gdb查不明白。遇到异步事件处理就糊涂。 @@
<imadper> pity: --squash
<roylez> gfrog: 蹦一个给哥看看
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<pity> roylez: imadper rebase 后测试分支的3次提交也会变成一次整合的提交吧？
<imadper> pity: 直接 git merge --squash xxx  才是最符合你的要求的
 * imadper 拜坏席. 
<maplebeats> imadper, 去搞一个@gov.cn邮箱吧
<roylez> maplebeats: +1
<imadper> maplebeats: 然后提交patch到kernel, 一定很多人围观.
<roylez> imadper: ++1
<pity> imadper: 我想在 dev 分支上保留那3次提交记录
<imadper> pity: 可以呀. 就按照我说的那个就行.
<pity> imadper: 我试下，多谢
<imadper> pity: np
<imadper> pity: 你最近在搞什么? 貌似很厉害的样iz.
<imadper> 样子.
<pity> imadper: 搞运维，学习点儿东西
<imadper> pity: 求拉过去一起当运维.
<pity> imadper: 你实习结束了？
<imadper> pity: 想走就走.
<imadper> pity: 只要找到更好的工作了.
<pity> imadper: 这么随便啊
<imadper> pity: 我签的是实习合同, 又不是卖身合同...
<pity> imadper: 这算不算挖帽帽的增角啊
<imadper> pity: 工资高就算.
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，ESXi 的fw不是iptables
 * MeaCulpa Enterprise shit
<iGoogle> imadper: 支持，人挪活的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哈？ 那用的啥？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: ipfw？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道
<iGoogle> roylez: 最近你精神状态不对头嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫是自己做的系统么？还是用啥改出来的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 隔壁组在大叫ESXi的ssh出不去...
<iGoogle> 被酷胖气了？
<onlylove> pity: 求拉去当运维
<pity> imadper: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ESXi很妖的
<yunfan> imadper: 支持
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 换端口 @@
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: VMWare很妖的
 * imadper 你们以为我不想走? 我是没有好的下家呀....
<pity> onlylove: 你不在上着班呢吗？
 * imadper 我还得养着妹子呢!
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哎隔壁组的娃娃卡了2小时了，我就吼了...
<yunfan> imadper: 有肉吃 很好
<iGoogle> 赶紧送了吧。 imadper 养啥。
<imadper> iGoogle: 你养俩呢.
<iGoogle> roylez: 摸摸乐乐
 * MeaCulpa 招intern
<iGoogle> imadper: 送别人
 * MeaCulpa 招intern, 有可乐
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，乃们做的玩意儿真多呢。
<imadper> iGoogle: 能把崽崽送了?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是我
 * gfrog 招intern，有妹纸
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 18摸嘛
<iGoogle> imadper: 分清楚哦。那无血缘的，都可以送了。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 贴图。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 送儿子来做个周公汤
<imadper> iGoogle: ... ...
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你老子，估计迟早被你喝汤。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我司居然还能拿到羽毛球冠军
<yunfan> iGoogle: 哼哼 这么可爱一定很可口
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你在我们这边，通常会被说：王八系的。如果不懂，赶紧搜索。
<yunfan> iGoogle: 你在我们那 基本就是解放军系
<ofan> http://imgur.com/CUOvhXc
<^k^> ofan 啥, ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<pity> imadper: onlylove http://sou.zhaopin.com/jobs/searchresult.ashx?jl=530&kw=%E8%93%9D%E6%B1%9B&sm=0&p=1 有兴趣的可以看看
<^k^> pity 啥, ⇪ 北京蓝汛招聘（求职） 蓝汛招聘（求职）尽在智联招聘
<yunfan> pity: 你在那？
<pity> yunfan: 北京蓝汛
<palomino|working> .......
<imadper> pity: 这么多岗位?!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 历来冠军，但是公司还是拖欠场地费
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 反击用的指令全没了.. roylez
<pity> imadper: 最近招人招得厉害，快一千人了
<yunfan> pity: 我还以为是贵司
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> >_<
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 泪奔
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<palomino|working> 快制服刷屏的
<iGoogle> 。
 * pity 前几分钟又入职了几个美女……
<yunfan> 额 想不到机器人还有白名单
<ofan> palomino|working: 你俩都刷了
<imadper> pity: ... 这么高级...
<pity> yunfan: 你以为我在哪？
<palomino|working> 我哪有... ofan
<yunfan> pity: 我不知道呢 你又不说
<pity> imadper: ……
<pity> yunfan: 我忘了我说没说了
<yunfan> 你可以再说一次
<ndd> 在哪里贴图
<ndd> 发个妹子图片
<imadper> pity: 没图呀...
<pity> imadper: ……
<ndd> 你们在哪里发图啊
<imadper> pity: 你刚没拍照?
<ndd> 我要发个妹子的图片
<pity> yunfan: 北京蓝汛
<pity> imadper:没
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/244135
<yunfan> it额 那你刚才又否认
<iGoogle> 招聘，应该以此图为标准。http://imagebin.org/244135
<yunfan> imadper: 快去吧 刚才又入职了几个美女呢 说不定你还能换换妹子
<pity> yunfan: 咦？我否认过吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: 2:2  打了五六个门框
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你们那没要求的，其实心里有很多要求吧。不方便公布。
<yunfan> pity: 叫叔不要叫姨
<imadper> yunfan: 不想换.
<yunfan> iGoogle: 要求一天能加25小时班
<iGoogle> 。
<pity> yunfan: 哪有撺掇人家换妹子的
<iGoogle> pity: yunfan想捡漏而已。
<yunfan> pity: 只是顺便 也可以不顺便嘛  做人别太极端
<yunfan> iGoogle: 还是你懂我
<archl> yun
<pity> yunfan: ……
<pity> iGoogle: ……
<yunfan> iGoogle: 可惜你嫁人了 要不然我哪里需要捡漏
<archl> iGoogle 和 yunfan  是好损友
<archl> pi
<yunfan> archl: 你是好袋鼠
<archl> yunfan: 。。。
<archl> yunfan: 好袋鼠就踢你
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你每天都在浪费很多钱，知道不。
<yunfan> archl: just do it
<yunfan> iGoogle: 确实
<iGoogle> 赶紧去卖了。
<archl> yunfan: 卖什么？
<iGoogle> lol
<pity> imadper: 我试了 git merge --squash xxx 了，果然很灵
<yunfan> 精子库不要
<yunfan> 我肥胖呢
<iGoogle> 说质量不行？
<archl> yunfan: 所有领导都肥胖
<imadper> pity: 恩. 我要是真去了你们公司, 记得照应我.
<yunfan> 大概是 狄都的精子要不得
<yunfan> imadper: 你没事多去关心下大姐姐就行了
<pity> imadper: 你得照应我才对，我是小北
<pity> imadper: 小弟
<iGoogle> 。。这里好多帝都的。都被你打死了
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<yunfan> 么办法 污染摆在那
<imadper> pity: .....
 * yunfan 要能用 他们还不早就用上mba了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 菜
<huntxu> adam8157: 你太弱了
<adam8157> huntxu: 第一次用手机玩, 我按键还没明白呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 触屏有什么按键
<huntxu> adam8157: 多少錢手機
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你換手機了啊？
<yunfan> google说会加大供应量
<adam8157> huntxu: moto razr v而已 便宜到爆
<yunfan> 额 不过nexus 5要来了
<yunfan> adam8157: 多少钱? 我也有换机需求
<adam8157> yunfan: 而且我这移动号, 还是等支持lte的4G吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 1499
<ofan> yunfan: 直接mbp
<yunfan> adam8157: 续航如何？ 分辨率多大
<yunfan> ofan: 还是等tegra4 那个里面有个sdr 什么制式都搞得定
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不怎么玩, 不清楚一般的续航如何 分辨率不知道
<yunfan> adam8157: 哪里买的
<adam8157> yunfan: Amazon.cn
<yunfan> omap4430 貌似能装ubuntu
<yunfan> 我再看看 这个的分辨率有点不满意
<yunfan> 不过显示核心还行
<yunfan> adam8157: 对了内置的发短信界面觉得如何?
<yunfan> 感觉android的发短信烂透了
<ndd> http://imagebin.org/244137
<adam8157> yunfan: 我第一次用, 我的评价估计对你没意义
<ndd> 妹子来啦
<yunfan> adam8157: 我有个同事买了个chromebook 很爽
<yunfan> 2k多
<palomino|working> O_o
<adam8157> yunfan: 我同事去美国买 219
<adam8157> yunfan: 我同事去美国买 219$
<yunfan> adam8157: 帮带一个？
<palomino|working> so便宜
<yunfan> adam8157: arm那个
<palomino|working> exynos5250
<yunfan> 同事说比mba薄
<yunfan> 正常能用6小时
<archl> cloud storage
<archl> local private cloud。。。
<ndd> 没有网络就成废柴了
<archl> ndd: 为啥？
<ndd> 都是用网络的系统啊
<archl> ndd: 1.为啥你没网络。
<ndd> 那个chtomebook
<ndd> chromebook
<yunfan> ndd 装ubuntu啊 大佬
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋壕
<yunfan> ndd 出问题可以找阿蛋解决  指着鼻子骂都可以
<ndd> archl: 还不如买个普通的
<archl> yunfan: 你就是买个上网本吧。
<ndd> 被他T过了
<hamo> yunfan: 我一进来你就说实话
<archl> ndd: 。普通的都不是linux认证。。。
<ndd> 不敢找他
<ndd> chrome底层就是Ubuntu的系统啊
 * hamo 建议chrome换arch
<ndd> 基于Ubuntu构建出来的
<ndd> 换了一个壳
<ndd> 你看不出来
<archl> ndd: 你android出问题，就去找linus吧。
<MeaCulpa> chrome...
<ndd> archl: 我没有用安卓
<ndd> 哈
<MeaCulpa> google的浏览器没Distro愿意预装, 于是Google自己攒个玩玩
<ndd> 哭胖；是chromebook
<MeaCulpa> ChromeOS只是个万物
<MeaCulpa> 哦...ChromeBook
 * MeaCulpa 对带Chrome的都没好感，不知为何...
<ndd> google很多东西都是玩物
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可以用来玩flash游戏
<ndd> 实验整出来的额
<soiamso> 上网本兼容非常好
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，就这个用途，还有用来show google 的js 引擎
<palomino|working> .......
<ndd> MeaCulpa: 那个是谷歌的肉鸡而已
<MeaCulpa> archl: 记不记得google曾弄过个东西叫google wave, 那货就是用来嘲笑其他人家的js引擎的
<archl> palomino|working: 所以，你要争取那些用户-做html5游戏
<palomino|working> 我们做了... archl
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<palomino|working> 但是后悔了 archl
<ndd> 你用chromebook就相当是买了一个谷歌做好的肉鸡
<archl> palomino|working: 他们还没蠢到付钱？
<MeaCulpa> 而且国内还不好用
<archl> palomino|working: 那么你们主题不够好
<soiamso> chromebook 绝对是一个大坑
<ndd> 超级大坑
<palomino|working> 钱付了 archl
<ndd> 还不如买超级奔
<palomino|working> 只是吧
<palomino|working> 事后一看
<palomino|working> 直接做成app好像开发时间更短-_-
<soiamso> palomino|working: 也就是你买了
<palomino|working> 我才不买呢。。
<ndd> 好吧，过年了要买什么电脑好啊
<yunfan> archl: 现在这性能够我写代码传到vps上了啊
<archl> palomino|working: 不过可以卖很久吧。而且可以卖给PC端？
<ndd> 平板还是笔记本
<ndd> ？？？
<archl> yunfan: 。
<yunfan> adam8157: 砸没下文了 你同事什么时候去？ 要是不帮我带 我就买国内的了 差价很大呢
<soiamso> ndd: mac pro
<palomino|working> pc端看了一下，貌似还是flash用的多 archl
<ndd> soiamso: 你给赞助？
<ndd> LOL
<adam8157> yunfan: 当然不会帮你带...  你又不认识他, 这人情不只那些差价吧....
<archl> palomino|working: 那些数据都知道的话 - 你收入不低呢 - 感觉。
<palomino|working> 刚起步，还早。。
<soiamso> ndd: 回家捣鼓800元手机吧
<palomino|working> 开会去,bye
<ndd> 木有
<ndd> 手机是两百来块的
<ndd> 不能上网
<ndd> 只能发短信打电话
<onlylove> pity: 做啥的……看上去我做不来啊……
<ndd> 啥功能都没有
<ndd> 吃内存太多了
<ndd> 用掉5.1GB的内存了
<onlylove> pity: 我去哪里找CCIE啊
<hamo> onlylove: 基蛙就是
<yunfan> adam8157: 淘宝上2k3
<hamo> yunfan: 壕你要买什么啊？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你要肯带 价差还是蛮大的
<ndd> hamo: 你肥来啦？
<yunfan> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40.hVCqMs&id=16843010069
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 现货 包邮 三星Samsung Chromebook 笔记本 Chrome OS 新品-淘宝网
<pity> onlylove: 去帽帽找
<onlylove> hamo: 我也就弄个CCNA，连NP都不想，那东西太折腾
<pity> onlylove: 我们这里有些职位不需要那些东西的
 * hamo chrome book...
<onlylove> pity: C研发么？我搞不了那个
<pity> onlylove: 那么多职位，你怎么偏偏看中了C研发的呢？
<onlylove> pity: 我看看等这份合同到期我去骚扰下金山软件
<onlylove> pity: 我没看中C研发，我能做的就是网络和系统
<yunfan> hamo: 买一个写代码  传到linode上跑
<pity> onlylove: 你会写脚本吗？
<onlylove> pity: 写一点shell
<pity> onlylove: 我们这里运维差不多就这样吧
<pity> 原来 git merge --squash xxx 并不 update head，如果此时不提交，切换到其它分支再切换回来就会丢失状态
<yunfan> pity: 你是做啥的
<onlylove> pity: 你妹……你们公司发那么多职位做什么，4页
<pity> yunfan: 运维啊
<pity> onlylove: 有些可能过期了，招聘网站自动更新的
<yunfan> pity: 真有女运维啊  额
<ndd> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1.4004-323493867.15.uRqWZZ&id=18197267385
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ 包邮 HP/惠普 ENVY 15-3040NR i7-2670QM/8G/750G/1G独显-淘宝网
<ndd> 这个好
<onlylove> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/beijing/LINUX%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E8%BF%90%E7%BB%B4%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88_000405635250087.htm
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Linux系统运维工程师_北京蓝汛通信技术有限责任公司_职位搜索_智联招聘
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: Linux系统运维工程师_北京蓝汛通信技术有限责任公司_职位搜索_智联招聘
<ndd> 有苹果的外形
<pity> git merge --squash xxx 时如果向较旧的分支切换会提示需要提交，如果向较新的分支切换就不提示，切换回来后状态就丢失
<onlylove> 这运维……找个实习生应该没问题
<pity> yunfan: 大都是客服或售前类的
<onlylove> http://jobs.zhaopin.com/beijing/%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E7%BB%B4%E6%8A%A4%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88_000405635250168.htm
<^k^> onlylove 啥, ⇪ 系统维护工程师_北京蓝汛通信技术有限责任公司_职位搜索_智联招聘
<pity> onlylove: 实习生也有
<onlylove> 目测这个是桌面
<onlylove> pity: 税后多少米
<pity> onlylove: 薪资不高
<pity> onlylove: 属于羞于开口的那种
<onlylove> pity: 那在帝都怎么活
 * imadper 
 * imadper 帝都这空气, 本来就没法活...
<onlylove> pity: 感觉你们是做CDN或者路由的
 * archl 3个月收入只有1000，在帝都怎么活
<pity> onlylove: 大家不都还活着吗？
<pity> onlylove: 主业是 cdn
<onlylove> pity: 那样我没猜错
<onlylove> pity: 进行简单的shell编成
<pity> onlylove: 这你不用猜，网站上写着呢
<onlylove> pity: 看看，你们的HR，还有错别字
<pity> imadper: 我们这发口罩了
<soiamso> onlylove: 别挑刺了
<pity> onlylove: 嗯，的确有，给我的 offer 也有错别字，而且数学不好
<onlylove> soiamso: 我挑刺咋了
<pity> onlylove: 要不然我怎么会稀里糊涂来这里嘛
<archl> soiamso: onlylove 的态度多么认真啊
<soiamso> onlylove: 数学不好就是0算错了
<onlylove> 我前两天还接了个电话，招聘维运工程师呢……吓得我直接推掉了
<yunfan> pity: 那你为何做运维呢 是主管么
<pity> yunfan: 啥意思？
<yunfan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xTBVA2Nl4U
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: YouTube - Ubuntu on Samsung Google Chromebook
<pity> 我靠，头回用 vi 模式 commit 就出问题了，早知如此还不如直接一行提交算了……
<fa1c0n> ...
<piggybox> yunfan: 就它的价格来说，确实是不错的上网本
<imadper> pity: -m那个东西太少, 很难一句话描述一个改动的.
<imadper> pity: 好地方, 还发口罩!!!
<soiamso> onlylove: 运维不好？
<pity> imadper: 但 vi 编辑时会变成一行标题一行内容，我本来想写在一行里的，而且提交消息好像全部保留了
<onlylove> soiamso: 你仔细看
<imadper> pity: 恩, 确实是会有标题.
<pity> imadper: 在命令行里显示的是一行，但在网页（如 github）上显示就是一大块提交信息了
 * pity 我晕，公司人事居然带了一大群员工家属参观公司，刚从身边走过……
<yunfan> 我希望他装了ubuntu以后还能用google提供的cloud storage
<soiamso> pity: 果然大公司
<pity> soiamso: 刚吓我一跳……
<adam8157> pity: 果然大公司
<soiamso> yunfan: 就是准备拿回来装ubuntu的？
<soiamso> yunfan: 感觉买 acer s3这种 ultra book 好点吧】
<yunfan> soiamso: 当然
<yunfan> soiamso: acer是x86的
<yunfan> 续航上指望不了他
<soiamso> yunfan: 工作需要开发 arm软件？
<onlylove> pity: 果然大公司
<yunfan> soiamso: 续航
<pity> onlylove: ……
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个价位没有哪个atom本续航能做到这个的
<soiamso> yunfan: chrome book 续航多久？
<alpha080> 8hour?
<yunfan> 待机8 正常跑6 看电影不知道
<soiamso> yunfan: 看来你主要考虑的是价位了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要买这个做什么
<yunfan> soiamso: 一年一扔 买得起 不心疼
<alpha080> ...
<yunfan> soiamso: 你买个mba 明年出个更狠更便宜的 瞬间你就觉得傻逼了
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该买alienware
<yunfan> onlylove: 带着用 因为我没有重型cpu计算需求 我都是写脚本
<yunfan> onlylove: 等我收入赶上阿蛋再说吧
<soiamso> yunfan: 买的话只买 pro , 因为同等配置基本最便宜，也没有人炒pro
<onlylove> yunfan: 既然没CPU重负荷运算，多用几年没啥……
<soiamso> onlylove: 一般硬盘先挂
<yunfan> onlylove: 一下子拿不出那么多钱 哥也不是个攒钱的人 不过拿个2k出来买个chromebook还是可以
<imadper>  pity: 不知道....
<onlylove> soiamso: 除了进水以外我还没见别的零件挂掉的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我的意思是chromebook也可以多用几年……别一年一扔，那电子垃圾……两千的话你看看神船？
<soiamso> onlylove: 我只看过一次 SMART 警告，其它什么警告都没有就挂了
<onlylove> soiamso: S.M.A.R.T.失败，硬盘就已经挂了
<onlylove> soiamso: 如果没挂，就赶紧换硬盘
<soiamso> onlylove: 当你看到的时候已经挂了
<alyvin05> ^k^:  周末了 我给你找个母机器人  要么 ？
<^k^> alyvin05, 任何其他这样的机器人，你知道吗？  ㍩ 
<alyvin05> ^k^: 不知道
<^k^> alyvin05, 我也感觉不到。 ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 15.29天
<alyvin05> ^k^: 你是鬼
<alyvin05> 所以你感觉不到
<onlylove> alyvin05: 你怎么知道kk的性别的
<pity> imadper: 如果 commit -amend 后再 push 新的消息时需要用强制推送吗？
<stardiviner> 这是啥个攻击？ [  285.953469] TCP: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8087. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<pity> imadper: 好像只要一执行 commit -amend 就会 diverged
<alyvin05> onlylove: 你猜
<soiamso> pity: git 是不可以修改的，它记录时间线上所有改动
<imadper> pity: 我的不会...
<alyvin05> ^k^:  你又来了 ？
<pity> imadper: 哦
<^k^> alyvin05, 在哪里？ ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 15.28天
<pity> soiamso: 应该有办法修改的啊
<onlylove> 周日要不要去清华……纠结
<nno0> 问一下，这里有做网站应用开发的不
<pity> onlylove: 周日的演讲还有我们公司的一个同事
<soiamso> pity: 几乎没有，不要羞愧于已经做出的错误，不要掩饰
 * hamo 周日要不要去清华……纠结
<onlylove> hamo: 你纠结啥
<soiamso> hamo: fedora 18 ?
<pity> soiamso: 不是掩饰，师傅说主线上的提交应该是记录项目进展，而不是工作记录
<pity> soiamso: 所以我想把细节的东西保留在自己的 test 分支上，只把概括性的消息写在主干分支的提交记录中
<hamo> onlylove:   要不要去清华啊
<hamo> soiamso: 细啊
<hamo> imadper: 象，你在不在？
<hamo> imadper: 象？
<onlylove> hamo: 小心踩你
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 ceo刚才宣布跑路
<adam8157> yunfan: 啧啧
<hamo> yunfan: CEO跑路了你们怎么办？
<yunfan> hamo: 继续开工啊
<onlylove> hamo: 找个新的CEO呗，还能散伙
<yunfan> 只是个消息而已
<roylez> hamo: 清花蛤蟆？
<yunfan> hamo: 阿蛋跑了 红冒那个组难道撤销了？
<imadper> hamo: ?
<imadper> hamo: 干嘛? 蛤蟆?
<hamo> imadper: 上次你说的那个emacs的那个列选择模式是啥来着？
<imadper> hamo: jiubugaosunizhegejilao
<hamo> 。。。
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd, 点点点. ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 15.27天
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> yunfan: 我可以去给你们当CEO
<imadper> hamo: cua-mode
<yunfan> adam8157: 可以啊 我觉得问题不大
<imadper> hamo: 进去之后, C-ret 就进入列选择了.
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
 * imadper 猛烈践踏色蛤蟆 hamo 
<imadper> hamo: coffee-mode
<yunfan> adam8157: 我们年会是威盛的 终于要去会见那些乱七八糟的公司了
<hamo> imadper: coffee-mode?
<imadper> hamo: http://hi.baidu.com/asnahu/item/3338514215a7fe14896d108f
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: Emacs 可视化列操作模式_一只毛毛虫的奔走_百度空间
<hamo> adam8157: 这又是啥gaoji东西？
<adam8157> yunfan: 你们是威盛子公司?
<yunfan> adam8157: 是啊
<imadper> hamo: coffee-mode, 是用emacs来煮咖啡的.
<adam8157> yunfan: 啧啧
<yunfan> adam8157: 跟htc是一家 额
<imadper> yunfan: gaoji.
<yunfan> 年会上我要去找htc的人痛骂
<imadper> ....
<imadper> hamo: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/CoffeeMode
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Coffee Mode
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> hamo: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324  rfc在此.
<^k^> imadper ⇪ t: RFC 2324 - Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0)
<yunfan> rfc都是狗
<yunfan> adam8157: 你当初应该买这个 http://tuan.zol.com/6730.html
<^k^> yunfan 啥, ⇪ 【仅599元！里奥NS高性价比手机 双核1G主频双卡双待 全新安卓4.0！ 团购】-带里奥回家过大年！仅599元还赠移团购-中关村商城
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 亮瞎了吧
<hamo> adam8157: 建议你再买一个小霸王的
<adam8157> hamo: yunfan 再买一个康师傅的
<yunfan> adam8157: 总之你现在肯定后悔死了
<adam8157> yunfan: 扯
<yunfan> adam8157: 你又不追求什么 只是要拿个机器用 这个最合适
<alpha080> 用户体验阿。。
<yunfan> 都是android
<yunfan> 又不是moto有特殊的东西
<alpha080> 差别大了。。优化的好不好差别很明显
<alpha080> 你看看LG就知道了
<stardiviner> 有没有人用手机随身充电器的啊？
<imadper> stardiviner: 移动电源?
<stardiviner> imadper: yes
<imadper> stardiviner: .
<imadper> stardiviner: 我在用.
<stardiviner> imadper: 效果怎么样？
<onlylove> 那机器比起u705t……
<yunfan> moto优化个p
<ndd> 云饭：现在moto是谷歌的人了
<ndd> 当然要优化了
<ndd> 优先照顾一下
<ndd> 不然你解释一下，为毛谷歌的安卓系统都是NEXUS 系列的先得到支持
<ndd> 其他的等到脖子比长颈鹿还要长，也不见有可用的新版系统更新包
<alpha080> stardiviner: 我买的爱乐普，还行。。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 丢掉你的moto吧
<soiamso> ndd: 谷歌就搞一个硬件配置，其它厂家的配置不一样还要接着搞
<freeflyi1g> lol
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: ...
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: nexus 4
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我等支持fddlte和tddlte的再说咯
<yunfan> ndd: 那google干嘛还出自有品牌？
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 准备送了？
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 送啥
<stardiviner> alpha080: 你换nick了？
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: nexus 4啊 看你对阿蛋的口气 貌似要送员工人手一部啊
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 不知道啊
<stardiviner> alpha080: 能冲多少小时？
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 哦, 是这个意思啊... 多谢多谢
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我比你还想呢
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 莫推 咱们都是ubuntu之友呢
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 我还是苹果之友呢，他们也没送我个iphone
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你暴露了
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 暴露啥啊
<yunfan> freeflyi1g: 你是水果公司打入ubuntu的
<yunfan> 【7】英国BBC：薄熙来下周一贵州出庭受审 连审三天
<yunfan> 据英国BBC网站援引香港《大公报》网站1月25日消息，北京消息人士披露，薄熙来案1月28日将在贵州省会贵阳开庭。另有消息透露薄熙来案将连审三天。香港媒体此前曾报道薄熙来案预计在3月初两会召开前结案。大公网称“此消息被北京人士证实”。
<ofan> scheme语法够烂的
<kingbo> gentoo profile有default/linux/amd64/10.0，default/linux/amd64/13.0两个分支，表示gentoo要换新版了？
<\rs> ofan: 怎麼說
<ofan> \rs: #x#i123.31L 数字..
<kingbo> ／quit
<ofan> ”女：我们分手吧。 男：为什么？ 女：考试考完了，不用你在图书馆抢位置了。 男：哦，可是我有两张春运的火车票。 女：讨厌，其实人家和你开玩笑的。“
<yunfan> ofan: 语法简单 表达必然就复杂呗  你应该学过信息论的啦
<ofan> yunfan: 你能分得清♂♀？
<yunfan> ofan: 你没明白我的意思
<yunfan> 下班
<ofan> yunfan: 没，我在问另一个问题
<ndd> ofan:女的：我们分手吧。你是个好人
<nie> 无线路由192.168.1.1 连不上 能ping 通
<nie> 前几天还能用呢
<nie> 有知道 怎么弄的吗？
<soiamso> nie:  ip link
<soiamso> nie: 坏了，就换一个
<widon> flvcd的脚本怎么不行了
<nie> 网能连上 就是没法 配置 路由了
<nie> 现在就想弄个WDS  我这屋信号太差
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<say> 大家好，有人么？
<say> 各位linux大神
<say> 有人么？
<say> 喂~~~~~
<nie> 你好
<nie> 大神很忙 - -
<say> 你好啊- -我想卖台笔记本电脑
<nie> ？
<say> 过年了，我想买台笔记本电脑、
<say> 装UBUNTU。。。
<nie> 哦
<say> 这个聊天室真古老啊
<say> 表情都发不了，哈哈
<nie> - -！
<alvin_rxg> 最近看到好多次了。。。  http://cnlox.is-programmer.com/posts/37276
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 李彦宏的罪己诏 - 行者无疆 始于足下 - 行走，思考，在路上
<say> 李彦宏的罪己诏 - - 。。。。哈哈
<ndd> http://kb.cnblogs.com/page/114879/
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ Mac OS X 背后的故事_知识库_博客园
<nie> linux 有汇编的编译器吗
<imadper> nie: gas/nasm
<nie> Thank you
<say> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=399886   各位大神，小弟在论坛发了一个问题贴，这个问题有点困扰我~~~希望各位大神能帮忙看下
<^k^> say ⇪ ti: 关于ubuntu下的软件安装…… - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> say: 解码下载后的源码，阅读里边的 README 或者 INSTALL 文件，一般都有这俩文件，会告诉你怎么编译安装
<say> alvin_rxg: - - 每个软件的编译方式都不同么？
<alvin_rxg> say: 对，不同语言，不同的环境。所以一般都有个 README / INSTALL  文件告诉你怎么操作
<say> alvin_rxg: 因为我刚刚突然无意看到dropbox有一个这样的东东，所以来问这个问题，哈哈
<say> alvin_rxg: 它的方法是 https://www.dropbox.com/help/247/en
<^k^> say ⇪ t: Dropbox - How do I build the Dropbox installer for Linux from source? - Simplify your life
<alvin_rxg> For specific distributions or to configure your installation, see the INSTALL file included with the source package.
<say> alvin_rxg: 大神，请问一下编译安装有什么好处呢- -
<say> clear
<alvin_rxg> say: 我是小鬼。
<say> al
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 小鬼
<alvin_rxg> say: 好处是你可以选择你自己想要的编译参数。而不必使用官方 repo 里边规定的东西
<say> alvin_rxg: - - 好像有点复杂哈，鬼哥
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大婶博士生
<soiamso> say: 因为不是每台机器的 so都是一样的，所以有编译。而win这种基本不变的dll就不需要提供
<alvin_rxg> say: 比如 mplayer 编译的时候你可以选择带 gui，也可以选择不带 gui。这些都是在编译的时候可以选择的
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 小鬼
<say> 好像有点了解了！- - 我再去研究研究，谢谢各位大神！
<soiamso> say: dropbox 解封了？
<alvin_rxg> =.= 我在想， /usr/lib/ 里边那堆 链接 是干嘛用的？。。。 cc soiamso
<imadper> say: 编译安装的时候, 你可以选择让他编译通过, 也可以选择让他编译不通过.
<say> soiamso: 我也是刚发现呢- - htpps和http都可以进入了
<say> imadper: - - 额额额
<imadper> say: 直接bin的话,就不能选择了.
<imadper> say: 所以明显编译安装好.
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 用来迎合固化在 elf 中库的名字
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 那又何必因为 .so 文件不一样，得重新编译？
<say> imadper: 是不是编译安装，不会产生什么垃圾文件！就和绿色版的一样了
<alvin_rxg> 一般都是 .so >= 某个ver 的要求。。。
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 因为他就把一个名字硬编码了，也非认着那个名字
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧？ =.=?! 啥名字硬编码了？
<alvin_rxg> oh cc soiamso
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 也就是so的版本
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 没懂， .so 文件版本固定了，那么一个 source 编译的时候要求的是另外一个文件？ 它的 deps 里边对某个 lib/.so 的要求是 version = 123 ?
<soiamso> alvin_rxg:  linker 的工作
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 根据目标机器的环境把lib的名字搞进去了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 版本管理用的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 软链接总是链接到当前版本
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大哥，说的是编译对 .so 的要求… 我还是没理解 soiamso 说的。。
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: C 是这样的，Haskell就不是这样的，会检查so里面的版本。
<alvin_rxg> 哦，明白。还有别的我不了解的情况
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 建议看 21st Century C
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<alvin_rxg> =.=! 21天学会c？ 这名字很容易让人误解的…
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 你自己不用make编译一次就可以了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: dyld会检查版本
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 不是21天是21世纪，就明白 lib/.so 其实是C语言包管理。
<alvin_rxg> 书好贵啊。。。 http://www.amazon.de/dp/1449327141
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: ppurl
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<alvin_rxg> soiamso: 我没 kindle ...
<gfrog> adam8157: errata的bug没修好，errata应该设成啥状态？
<nie> 还打折了
<alvin_rxg> kindle 要紧，我先去买一个。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: failed_qa
<adam8157> gfrog: verify那个域
<gfrog> adam8157: 了解。果然是犇蛋蛋
<nie> 评论的不是很多
<nie> 那书
<alvin_rxg> nie: 那书是英文的，德国人的评价当然少啦。。。
<nie> 是不是太速度了点 - -
<alvin_rxg> 啥速度？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<nie> http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/34619951.html  不想花钱的
<^k^> nie 啥, ⇪ 21st Century C.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<nie> 对付这看
<alvin_rxg> 木有 kindle...
<lpy> kindle paper white 上次在日本的amazon上看到，折合成RMB 550
<alvin_rxg> 好便宜……………………
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 昨儿在 spoj 玩了两道题，不是 tle 就是 wa... 我不玩 linux 了 :-/ ...
<lpy> 傻题
<lpy> 啥题
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 这个玩不玩linux有毛关系... 小鬼兄.
<alvin_rxg> 比如 http://www.spoj.com/problems/PIR/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem PIR
<imadper> lpy: 分分钟解了它!
<lpy> imadper: = =.
<alvin_rxg> 行，你们10分钟内给我讲讲他们的体积怎么解的。。。 不可以看 califonia 大学的资料
<lpy> imadper: 话说我也用上erc了～～～ lol
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 求解!!
<imadper> alvin_rxg: farland是哪儿?
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 管它哪儿。。。 任务是求四面体的体积哇。。。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: lpy 是初中就开始搞算法卖艺出身.
<imadper> alv
<lpy> imadper: ....
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 分分钟就解开了. 还用的了十分钟?! 你这是瞧不起他
<alvin_rxg> 我才 0.9分。。。 http://www.spoj.com/users/alvin_rxg/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User alvin_rxg
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 计算体积。。
<alvin_rxg> ofan: california 大学的资料里边那体积公式很复杂。。我都不想去看它怎么推导出来的了………………
<alvin_rxg> 咱小学的时候几何没学好
<lpy> imadper: 不要黑我。。。我数学不好。。。
<nie> 我下完了 那本书
<lpy> imadper: 你这是无视了马甲哥的存在啊！
<nie> 你要不 一模一样
<nie> 不是扫描版
<imadper> lpy: 快去做题, 别扯别的...
<lpy> imadper: 。。。还真做啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> lpy: imadper: 来，先做最简单的 http://www.spoj.com/problems/TEST/
<soiamso> alvin_rxg: 平板也不错，推荐 smartq
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem TEST
<imadper> lpy: ... 分分钟就做出来, 我牛皮都吹出来了....
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/users/ofan/ ..
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User ofan
<lpy> imadper: 我数学不好你又不是不知道。。。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我n年都没上过了
<alvin_rxg> nie: 取消吧，我不接收文件。
<imadper> lpy: .... 我没看题目, 我就看那地方了. farland
<alvin_rxg> ofan: =.=
<lpy> alvin_rxg: owo
<maplebeats> 、「
<ndd> 小鬼呢
<ndd> 走了吗
<black_angel> suse 难道没有 700 MB 的下载文件吗？一上来就是 4.7 GB DVD
<soiamso> black_angel: 找找，可能躲起来了
<ndd> 康师傅早就做了多年手机了，
<ndd> 不信你吧康师傅三个字反过来念看看是啥
<black_angel> ndd, 你强
<ndd> LOL'
<ndd> ^_^
<zuriaake> 8-)
<black_angel> soiamso, 装过 openSUSE 不？
<zuriaake> opensuse太笨重了
<soiamso> black_angel: 装过，没有用过，如果是老手折腾建议arch,不折腾ubuntu
<nopcall> opensuse 的图标好恶心。。。我个人觉得。
<ndd> 路人甲跟他一起下去！让他给你买bra~  RT @小咪咪: 旁边的胖子啥时候下车啊！！！我都被挤出乳沟了啊啊啊啊
<zuriaake> i'm enjoying arch
<black_angel> soiamso, 只是因为 Linux 系统管理手册 一书上面有些例子，我希望做完整测试
<black_angel> soiamso, 所以需要在虚拟机上安装一个 openSUSE
<zuriaake> 其实我是喜欢opensuse的标志才去折腾的
<black_angel> soiamso, 不过下载页面不知道选哪个了
<soiamso> black_angel: 如果想测试，直接 arch , 因为更直接，尤其现在的arch 没有了以前的 中央配置文件
<zuriaake> arch爽呀
<black_angel> soiamso, 人家指明了是 suse 嘛，分别 5 个系统，Red Hat（我装了 Fedora），Debian（我有 Ubuntu），现在就差 SUSE
<soiamso> black_angel: Get It
<black_angel> soiamso, 如果安装过的话，应该下载哪个文件才比较合适呢，4.7GB 有点大了
<soiamso> black_angel: gnome_live
<black_angel> 我得下到猴年马月呀
<ndd> 路人甲的回复：又不能约炮。。有意思嘛。。
<ndd> IMD__: 次凹 在FB上帮一个在纽约的也门人聊起来了...
<black_angel> soiamso, OK
<soiamso> black_angel: metalink 而不是 bittorrent
<black_angel> soiamso, 试下
<soiamso> black_angel: metalink 会在所有镜像以及 torrent 下同时下载
<zuriaake> 网络好的话建议下载DVD
<ndd> black_angel: 你喜欢的是变色龙的标志么？
<black_angel> zuriaake, 4.7GB 太大了，就这网络速度，哎
<black_angel> ndd, NO，我是验证书上所言
<ndd> 感觉和叶公好龙一样
<zuriaake> 呵呵，我2m/s的速度
<ndd> LOL
<black_angel> zuriaake, 什么网络呀，这么牛
<soiamso> black_angel: 现在的发行版的镜像都是  hybrid 的， dd 到U盘上就能直接用，不过U盘的分区就没有了
<ndd> 哦
<ndd> 弄错la
<ndd> 是另外一个仁兄
<soiamso> black_angel: 教育网03年有的学校能到7MB/s
<ndd> zuriaake:  叶公好龙
<zuriaake> ndd:my Tattoo是蜥蜴
<black_angel> 我用的是悲剧的电信 - -!
<ndd> 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 ndd 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<ndd> 木有苍蝇吧？
<ndd> 汗啊
<ndd> 想吐。。。。
<black_angel> 151 KB/s
<soiamso> black_angel: 无论如何 metalink是最快的方法
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 慢慢下载
<zuriaake> 。。。。。。
<ndd> 让它在后台下载
<soiamso> black_angel: 赶紧换把，网通
<black_angel> soiamso, 带宽就那么点，再快也有限呀
<ndd> 明天就好了
<black_angel> :(
<ndd> black_angel: 你用过Fedora没有？
<black_angel> ndd, 虚拟机上有一个，测试用
<ndd> 新出的F18隐形战斗机
<black_angel> 我用的还是 Fedora 17
<ndd> 界面灰常华丽的说
<ndd> 华丽到掉渣
<zuriaake> opensuse 163有LiveCD下载的
<soiamso> ndd: 真正折腾，估计输入法还没有搞定，就算ibus跟gnome同一个公司
<zuriaake> 163可能速度快点
<black_angel> 我只关心它和 Debian-like 系统内结构的差异的说
<ndd> 输入法还好吧
<ndd> 没遇到神马大问题
<ndd> 都弄好了
<ndd> 我也是在虚拟机上安装的
<black_angel> 界面再华丽，我只用 fvwm 的
<soiamso> black_angel: 没有差异，一点都没有，你只用关心不同语言的包管理结构
<ndd> 在虚拟机里面也可以播放HD视频
<ndd> 一般的无线网卡可以直接识别使用
<ndd> 一般的硬件的驱动都直接支持了
<soiamso> black_angel: 所有posix xdg 系统都只有一个用户空间 /home
<soiamso> ndd: 现在是内置的那个黑框？
<ndd> 什么？？
<ndd> 内置黑框//
<black_angel> soiamso, 我关心的差异比较深入，比如现代 Linux 系统的用户密码加密算法是不是都一样，Ubuntu, Fedora 用的是 SHA-512 加密算法，而 SUSE 使用的是 Blowfish
<soiamso> ndd: 你说的输入法
<ndd> 我不大清楚输入法，反正是可以用拼音的
<soiamso> black_angel: 请看 posix ,linux不管这个
<ndd> 我在弄SSH连接
<ndd> 安装解码器包之类的
<black_angel> soiamso, 所以我研究的是各个系统中差异化的元素
<ndd> 基本上没有在上面输入什么汉字
<soiamso> ndd: 黑框搞定了？
<ndd> 可以用就是了
<ndd> 什么黑框我遇到
<pity> git clone 怎么还需要密钥呢？
<soiamso> ndd: 输入法的框是黑色的吧
<black_angel> 软件包管理机制也非常不一样，rpm 和 deb
<soiamso> black_angel:  研究包配置可以看 nixos
<black_angel> Debian 的 apt 和 Red Hat 的 yum
<soiamso> black_angel: 直接把三观毁了
<ndd> soiamso: 是黑色的
<badegg> ·
<ndd> 然后字体是白色的
<ndd> 有啥不对劲的么？？？
<black_angel> 网络配置更是一家有一家言，目录结构完全不一样
<ndd> black_angel: 还是apt的比较顺手
<ndd> 可能用习惯了
<black_angel> red hat 的 /etc/sysconfi/network，SUSE 的 /etc/rc.config，Debian 的 /etc/network/interface
<ndd> 在Fedora的终端里面也是习惯输入：sudo apt-get
<badegg> --
<soiamso> black_angel: 所有版本都是  ip  iwconfig  这两个衍生出来的
<ndd> debian的设置比较直观一点
<soiamso> black_angel: 所以看arch是最直观的，外衣基本脱了，虽然还有内裤
<ndd> 配置文件一看就明了
<black_angel> soiamso, 外衣穿得是各不相同
<ndd> 用DEBIAN是最安逸的了
<ndd> 稳定
<ndd> 可靠
<black_angel> soiamso, 时机成熟了就换用 arch，它的升级机制非常符合我需求
<ndd> black_angel: 以后Ubuntu也会采取滚动发布了
<soiamso> black_angel:  系统管理 http://puppetlabs.com/
<^k^> soiamso 啥, ⇪ Puppet Labs: IT Automation Software for System Administrators
<ndd> 类似Arch的滚动升级
<black_angel> 我一直认为这才是最好的升级方式
<black_angel> 系统装好后就可以一直用，没有 generation 的概念
<black_angel> 没有跨代的概念
<ndd> 不停的升级
<ndd> 直到有一天你的硬件不支持新的系统了
<ndd> 就挂掉了
<ndd> 像DEBIAN的系统还是比较好了
<boy_China> AMD已经不再支持我的显卡了:(
<black_angel> 其实我对升级是最不感冒的，用着好好的，我根本不会去动它，要的是正常工作。
<pity> 今天干了一件巨二的事儿，sudo usermod -g sudo xxx 把自己加到 sudo 组了
<ndd> 我的显卡在8.10的时候就不被支持了
<ndd> 现在用12.04还可以播放1080P的视频
<ndd> 已经是不错的了
<ndd> 现在已经习惯用Ubuntu了
<ndd> 用别的系统有点怪怪的感觉
<black_angel> 没有 emacs 我就真的觉得怪怪的
<ndd> 升级更新太简单了
<ndd> sudo apt-get upg+Tab 回车
<black_angel> ndd, 我从来没有做过这件事
<boy_China> :P 比我还早
<ndd> 那你干嘛呢？？
<ndd> 你怎么升级？？
<ndd> 用升级管理器？？？
<black_angel> ndd, 除非必要，我从来不升级
<ndd> ????
<black_angel> 升级就是折腾
<badegg> 会有漏洞啥的吧？
<ndd> 不折腾
<ndd> 一点都不折腾
<badegg> 也挺纠结到底要不要升级
<ndd> 因为我安装的都是官方支持的
<badegg> 特别是，linux更新还挺快
<ndd> 主要是一些安全更新
<black_angel> 一升级，结果发现内核也升了，显卡驱动又得重新安装了
<ndd> 用开源的显卡驱动
<badegg> 一些长期支持版本比较好
<ndd> 这样就不用重新安装驱动
<ndd> 我现在用的就是12.10的系统
<black_angel> 源里的暂时还驱动不了最新的硬件
<nopcall> 上次不记得在哪看到的文章里提到 一个程序员用了10多年linux 最后转到了mac下。。。说是不用折腾了。。
<ndd> 再过几个月就要更新到13.04了
<imadper> ofan: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14523637/cant-understand-the-output-of-the-simple-c-code-about-function-call-in-linux
<black_angel> ndd, 你还真是闲得蛋疼呀
<imadper> adam8157: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14523637/cant-understand-the-output-of-the-simple-c-code-about-function-call-in-linux
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: can't understand the output of the simple c code about function call in linux - Stack Overflow
<ndd> 我先用新的硬盘安装一个新的系统啊
<imadper> adam8157: 帮看看?
<ndd> 这个先不更新
<ndd> 等系统比较稳定了才升级到13.04
<kyo> 有人么 0 0
<black_angel> 没有
<adam8157> imadper: 因为你是传参不是传址
<kyo> 怎么学英语阿 QAQ 去国外频道说话别人听不懂
<adam8157> imadper: 那个地址被后头用了
<imadper> adam8157: 没那么简单哦.
<adam8157> imadper: 用来参数传递的栈地址当然无法保证
<adam8157> imadper: 我说第一问
<imadper> adam8157: 为什么第一问的会被覆盖, 第二问的不会呢?
<black_angel> kyo, 移民去美国
<imadper> adam8157: 这两个的区别, 才是问题.
<kyo> 私聊命令是什么 QAQ @blackangel
<black_angel> /msg
<imadper> adam8157: 我能接受, 退栈之后, 再调用别的函数, 然后那个地址就被覆盖了.
<adam8157> imadper: 第二问没用当前函数栈啊
<adam8157> imadper:  你那个int n = 1早就被优化掉了 没用的
<kyo> msg 0 0 用了没反应
<imadper> adam8157: 我看看汇编去.
<adam8157> imadper: 即使没被优化掉, 用的也是被调用函数的栈, 和参数的栈无关
<imadper> adam8157: 两个栈分开的?
<adam8157> imadper: 局部变量的栈和参数当然不同, 传递的参数可以被覆盖, 变量能么?
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 看 linker and compiler
 * kyo 翻了linker and compiler 
 * kyo 表示真的有
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 恩.
<kyo> 有人可以 0 0 教我msg命令怎么用么
 * kyo 跪求
<imadper> adam8157: 不是调用的时候, 先压参数, 然后压返回地址吗? 至少我看的栈帧的图是这个
<imadper> adam8157: 然后是ebp
<imadper> adam8157: http://www.csee.umbc.edu/~chang/cs313.s02/stack.shtml
<freeflyi1g> kyo: 你连linker and complier都看过还不会这个啊
<^k^> imadper 啥, ⇪ Computer Science and Electrical Engineering | Inspiring Innovation
 * kyo 给跪了我乱说的 0 0
 * kyo 高中狗给你们大神跪了
<adam8157> imadper: 参数也有可能走寄存器啊
<black_angel> 直接 //msg sombody
<black_angel> 直接 /msg somebody message 呀
<kyo> msg命令不回显的么
<black_angel> 但是也没有必要私聊呀
<nopcall> kyo: 男儿胯下有黄金，别轻易跪了以后
<boy_China> @kyo，我发的你收到了吗？
<kyo> 没看到
<kyo> 0 0
<black_angel> 既然来了就大家一直说呗
<boy_China> 不是吧
<kyo> 都没发成功啊  0 0 我刚发了好几跳给nopcall 和black_angle
<black_angel> kyo, 我已经收到了
<kyo> 倒是看到他们给我发的 0 0
<kyo> 0 0 那就是msg命令不回显啊 0 0 原来
<black_angel> boy_China, yep, i got it.
<imadper> kyo: 先 /query
<black_angel> 不私聊，不折腾
<boy_China> @kyo 你使用的msg的命令吗？我收到你的了。不过你的是另外开启一个窗口
<kyo> 0 0 终端还可以再开一个窗口的？
<kyo> 使用貌似可以 但是没有回显
<kyo> 你的有回显么 0 0
<kyo> 就是自己打的字出现在屏幕上
<boy_China> 我忘了那个命令了。但是可以开启另一个
<kyo> 我的 没有开窗口 0 0
<boy_China> 用msg的话，屏幕显示to(kyo) messages
<kyo> QAQ 我的怎么没有 刚有人叫我query
<kyo> 好吧 query是查询的意思
<kyo> 我错了
<boy_China> ？ 你用的是query？
<black_angel> kyo, 那你用 xchat 或者 emacs 就看得到啦
<black_angel> kyo, 当然 empathy 也是非常好用的一个工具
<kyo> 看得到了 lol
<kyo> query和msg有什么区别 QAQ
<boy_China> msg不开启另外的窗口。query会开启另外的窗口
<adam8157> imadper: 看到汇编了? 是寄存器吧
<black_angel> kyo, /help msg
<black_angel> kyo, /help query
<kyo> 3q
<boy_China> 什么没显示啊？明明显示了。。。。不喜欢query
<kyo> 其实我打了好多命令都没有回显 包括help 打了都没反应
<kyo> 今天才装的啊QAQ 难道会有什么毛病 重开好了
 * adam8157 afk cc imadper 
<black_angel> ok, I'm installing openSUSE 12.2-i686.iso now.
<black_angel> suse 的浅绿色还是挺好看的呀
<boy_China> you can installing openSUSE and talk in IRC at same time ?
<maplebeats> imadper, cc是什么意思
<kyo> cc
<onlylove> maplebeats: 抄送
<boy_China> copy to
<black_angel> just install openSUSE on VirtualBox, anyway.
<maplebeats> onlylove, 我还以为是摸摸呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 和摸摸什么关系……
<boy_China> kyi ，Please use msg , not query
<boy_China> @kyo
<kyo> 0 0 转成英语模式了
<kyo> msg不回显QAQ 你的回显么
<black_angel> 这两二货还在折腾 msg 呀，:D
<kyo> 不回显 感觉就是个结啊 和玩CS开枪不知道打到人没有一样啊
<kyo> QAQ
<boy_China> 哥，能不用query吗？本来我双手都在键盘上。为了看你的消息，我的去点下鼠标
<boy_China> 用msg吧
<kyo> 0 0！ 终端还可以用鼠标点的么
<boy_China> ff的插件
<kyo> ff是什么 0 0
<boy_China> firefox
<nopcall> 把firefox丢内存盘里。。然后温度直接飙到65度了。。。
<kyo> 玩战地3都不到60度 0 0
<boy_China> ff的确吃内存
<kyo> boy_China 0 0 有QQ么
<black_angel> 这话让 google chrome 情何以堪呀
<boy_China> chrome开多了也吃。
<black_angel> chrome 的每一个页面就是一个进程，能不吃吗？
<boy_China> 这样子公平了吧:P
<ndd> 我现在的内存用去了5GB了
<black_angel> ndd, 我用虚拟机都没这么高
<boy_China> 我一共才3G。。
<ndd> 我开了两个虚拟机啊
<black_angel> 我去
<ndd> 一个跑Ubuntu服务器
<ndd> 一个跑FEDORA
<ndd> F18
<boy_China> 都是牛人。。
<ndd> 还是流畅无比
<black_angel> 牛机
<ndd> 16GB的双通道内存
<black_angel> 不过现代的机器都牛逼得不得了
<boy_China> 服务器吧
<ndd> 台式机
<ndd> 自己组装的
<ndd> 哈
<black_angel> i7 + 16GB + 2TB
<ndd> 不是I7哦
<boy_China> 拿来干嘛用啊。16G
<boy_China> 内存。。
<black_angel> boy_China, 拿来晒呗
<ndd> 我用的是AMD的APU5800k
<boy_China> 系统启动时间:     2013/1/24, 12:18:02
<ndd> 用来跑虚拟机啊
<boy_China> 现在都2013-01-25  22:53 了
<ndd> 可以同时跑好几个虚拟机
<black_angel> 内存遇大遇好
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 内存少了
<kyo> 工作站 0 0
<ndd> 跑不动
<boy_China> 主要还是看应用吧。
<black_angel> 硬盘的速度，硬伤呀
<ndd> 128GB的固态硬盘
<boy_China> 上SSD
<ndd> 双硬盘
<black_angel> SSD呀
<ndd> 两个128GB的固态硬盘
<boy_China> 发烧玩家吧
<ndd> 两个2TB的机械硬盘
<boy_China> 真舍得投入
<kyo> EMACS。。
<black_angel> SSD，速度什么的完全不够看
<kyo> 拿来当irssi客户端用 0 0
<ndd> 嗯
<kyo> 原来刚刚说的是这个意思
<black_angel> kyo, 用 erc 吧
<ndd> 固定硬盘启动速度极快
<ndd> 还有拷贝数据
<black_angel> 必须 SSD
<onlylove> 用的什么文件系统，ext4?
<ndd> EXIT4
<ndd> ext4
<kyo> emacs OK
<black_angel> kyo, 你确定你要用 emacs ?
<ndd> 其实组装这个用不了多少钱
<ndd> 主板是便宜的
<boy_China> emacs，据说比较伤手。手短的玩不转
<black_angel> boy_China, 倒不是这个原因
<kyo> NOIP比赛有emacs可以用
<ndd> apu5800K也是比较I7之类的便宜多了
<kyo> 高中狗必须去玩一下 lol
<freeflyi1g> 有html5的music player不
<black_angel> NOIP ？
<kyo> 中学生信息学竞赛
<black_angel> kyo, 从高中就开始用 emacs 呀，真好
<ndd> 不懂
<boy_China> 新产物？
<kyo> 高中狗的五大竞赛中唯一的非主科的
<ndd> 中学的时候我们学校还没有电脑呢
<kyo> 90年代就有了 0 0
<ndd> 90年代，的电脑是啥样‘
<black_angel> kyo, 直接上 emacs 吧，值得一生使用的最棒的编辑器
<ndd> 那时候的苹果快要崩溃了
<nopcall> ndd: 我记得前两天晚上你被频道ban掉了是吧。。。
<ndd> 嗯
<boy_China> ndd，你上学的时候哪里有。
<boy_China> 真的啊？
<ndd> nopcall: 被老大T了
<nopcall> ndd: 。然后我就莫名其妙的也被ban掉了。
<ndd> 不关我哈
<archl> freeflyi1g:  html5 的 music player？你说 web frontend？
<boy_China> 估计讨论啥敏感东西了
<ndd> boy_China: 没有的事
<kyo> irc有人看的到么 ...
<ndd> 这里能聊啥
<ndd> 这里都是明文的
<kyo> 难道这里 还有JC叔叔 0 0 这不科学
<black_angel> boy_China, 哪里，肯定是你叫“蛋蛋”了
<onlylove> 这边有log的
<boy_China> :P
<archl> libreoffice 4 竟然有 There's now an Impress remote control for Android phones.
<archl> lol
<ndd> 嗯，蛋蛋是不能乱叫的
<kyo> 嗯 irc有android的
<ndd> 哈
<alpha080> 娃哈哈，好东西阿
<kyo> 好吧我傻逼了
<ndd> 我们读书的时候，学校都没有电脑
<boy_China> 原来还是有log啊嘿嘿
<boy_China> 看到ndd的光辉了
<black_angel> 你再试着对蛋蛋叫叫试下，然后你就知道为什么被 ban 了
<kyo> 我们学校也没有 QAQ
<ndd> 电脑是啥样字都不知道
<kyo> ...
<kyo> 你们都是 70后么 0 0
<ndd> black_angel: 不敢叫啦
<onlylove> 表示初中玩过286
<black_angel> kyo, 不是，我是 50 后的
<kyo> 50后...
<kyo> ....
<ndd> 已经领教过了，神之封禁
<boy_China> ndd	black_angel: 不敢叫啦    这条信息是用的那个命令呢？
<kyo> 50后不会叫black_angle这种名字的啦(斜眼笑） lol
<freeflyi1g> archl: yes, any idea?
<black_angel> kyo, 还有一个秘密没有告诉你，其实呢，我是 FBI 的
<ndd> 嗯
<black_angel> kyo, 知道什么叫 FBI 不，可牛啦
 * kyo 给blackangle跪了
<ndd> ？？
<onlylove> FBI是啥，能吃不
<black_angel> 现在的小孩子真好骗
<kyo> 0 0
<onlylove> kyo: 90后也属于50后
<kyo> 真相了QAQ
<boy_China> FBI倒着看
<ndd> 以前有个小霸王学习机玩就觉得很幸福了
<ndd> 哈
<ndd> 那个功能牛啊
<black_angel> orz
<kyo> IBF I've a Boy Friend
<ndd> 可以玩好多的邮箱
<ndd> 游戏
<kyo> 基老
<ndd> 刚才打错字了
 * black_angel orz
 * kyo Orz
<black_angel> 乖乖用 emacs 吧
<kyo> 恩 0 0
<kyo> 下载神速啊 还要1小时lol
<kyo> 13.6kb/s
<boy_China> 现在迅雷离线对非会员也有离线空间了。感兴趣可以试试
<kyo> wine才能搞迅雷 0 0
<boy_China> 当然速度肯定比不上会员的
<boy_China> 不是迅雷客户端。是迅雷的离线
<black_angel> wget 吧，神器
<kyo> ubuntu 貌似过两年游戏会大暴发
<kyo> wget 0 0停过
<kyo> 听过
<boy_China> 我一般用IDM配合迅雷离线。客户端那个东西太大
<bluedango> 测试
<^k^> bluedango, 点点点. ㍯ 新年快乐，春节: 15.03天
<kyo> 23点转成字符了..
<kyo> 貌似好厉害的样子
<black_angel> 看过 'Social Network' 没，马克就是用 wget 下载了全校的女生照片的
<kyo> 然后偷偷的下到自己电脑里 然后xxoo
<bluedango> 哦
<ndd> wine都是渣渣
<boy_China> 什么啊
<ndd> 直接下载
<boy_China> 都被你们说成啥了
<nopcall> black_angel: 用aria2吧。还能搞个webui 加个js脚本配合迅雷离线 是一大杀器啊。
<boy_China> 哪里xx了。。
<ndd> 直接用离线下载
<ndd> 干嘛用wine
<black_angel> ndd, 我还得用 wine 来玩魔兽呢
<ndd> 浪费资源
 * kyo 菜鸟给跪 
<boy_China> 对啊。就是用的js脚本。油猴的
<ndd> nopcall: 正解
<kyo> 你们都是怎么学计算机的ＱＡＱ
 * gfrog 苦闷啊
<onlylove> 就那么学的呗
<black_angel> 自学
<onlylove> gfrog: 吉娃娃咋了
<nopcall> http://daili.vip.xunlei.com/actives/lx_free/
<ndd> 用Aria2秒杀一切网络下载资源
<^k^> nopcall 啥, ⇪ 迅雷离线下载免费使用资格领取处
<nopcall> kk test
<nopcall> test
<^k^> nopcall 啥, ⇪ 迅雷离线下载免费使用资格领取处
<boy_China> 对啊。免费的8G
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<boy_China> 足够用了
<ndd> boy_China: 8G是不够的
<ndd> 我的100万GB
<onlylove> 下高清么，8G不够
<gfrog> onlylove: 擦，我不是基狗啊
<gfrog> moonkyang: 噗
<boy_China> 小笔记本，看高清也看不出感觉来，呵呵
<ndd> 随便下载一个1080P的视频都超过8GB了
<black_angel> 帐号密码竟然忘了
<onlylove> gfrog: 难道认错人了……
<nopcall> 我一直都是蹭朋友的白金会员用。
<kyo> 帐号black_angle 密码123456
<ndd> 原盘的文件更是超过40GB
<nopcall> ndd: = =# 有必要么。。我除开收藏外 不会下超过4G的电影。
<ndd> 画质比较好啊
<ndd> 还有音效
<boy_China> ndd 真的吗？
<ndd> 那些压缩太多的，效果一塌糊涂
<nopcall> boy_China: 你听他的。= =# 最多是马赛克的颗粒小点。
<boy_China> ndd: 忘了tab的补全功能了。。
<kyo> EMACS 好像记快捷键会记到死的样子..
<boy_China> 用那个记那个
<kyo> 和ＶＩＭ比起来怎么样 0 0
<boy_China> 编辑器之神，神的编辑器。网上看到的。具体没感觉
<nopcall> kyo: emacs就几十个常用的 用久了就记住了。不对。。是条件反射了
<kyo> nopcall: 条件反射 ＱＡＱ
<bluedango> - - -
<ndd> nopcall: ？？？
<ndd> 看剧情的话，不用下载的e
<nopcall> 刚掉线了。。
<ndd> 直接在线看就行 了
<boy_China> :-/ 越说越远。。
<ndd> 我的网速不是很快，所以，下载回来看；
<ndd> 在线看老是要缓冲的
<ndd> 下载回来，可以慢慢看
<ndd> 什么时候看都可以
<nopcall> ndd: 你几个硬盘了。。。两个ssd 256G
<hceasy> 都谁在用VPS啊 ?
<hceasy> 推荐个
<nopcall> hceasy: 123systems有个10刀一年的。买来玩玩可以。。。其它的就不知道了。
<hceasy> nopcall: 个别人合租的  目前是10刀一个月.
<hceasy> nopcall: 和别人合租
<ndd> nopcall: 好几个硬盘吧
<boy_China> 除了搭建网站，VPS还有其他的用处吗？
<ndd> 新的就有4个
<nopcall> ndd: 豪。。
<ndd> 那些旧的哈有5个吧
<boy_China> 长城的话，用goagent
<ndd> 新的是两个2TB
<nopcall> hceasy: 你是用来干嘛使的？
<hceasy> 好多用处啦.
<archl> freeflyi1g: 用 gtk3的 music player -
<hceasy> 当离线下载器.
<ndd> 两个固态硬盘各128GB
<archl>  freeflyi1g  用 vlc 远程控制？
<hceasy> 国外的电影了什么  .   速度超快.
<hceasy> 然后就是VPN 个网站了.
<boy_China> 但是从vps取回本地的话，还是受限制
<archl> 现在我有个大问题。 new ipad找不到了
<ndd> nopcall: 用来保存电影的
<ndd> 哈
<nopcall> hceasy: 啊～～～那你从vps上能快多少啊。
<archl> wif网络开启，怎么发现它啊！
<archl> iPad 找不到了。。。
<archl> eexp:
<archl> 帮忙
<hceasy> nopcall: 学校奇葩网络 P2P  但是带宽超高.
<hceasy> nopcall: 封P2P
<nopcall> archl: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<hceasy> nopcall: 然后单线程取回来就没这个问题了.
<nopcall> hceasy: 用迅雷的离线不就好了。。。
<archl> nopcall:  ipad 不是 router 吧。
<freeflyi1g> archl: 就是不想用native的啊
<hceasy> nopcall: 你能想到的都疯了.
<nopcall> archl: 啊。。。ipad啊。。
<archl> freeflyi1g:  额。用远程的 所以才 vlc 吧。
<hceasy> nopcall: 迅雷高速通道离线下载神码的.  根本取不回来.
<archl> freeflyi1g:  gtk3也是可以服务器用吧。
<nopcall> hceasy: 。。。离线加aria2c啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<freeflyi1g> archl: 我是想有个html5的播放本地的音乐
<hceasy> nopcall: 总之就是 VPS 好处是多 .
<archl> gfrog:  知道怎么搜索 平板的具体位置么。
<gfrog> archl: 哈？
<boy_China> 就vps那速度。直接在本地搭建，自己爽，嘿嘿
<nopcall> hceasy: ～～我就用来挂下代理。。没有你这么高的要求。
<archl> freeflyi1g:  很多啊。 Rhythmote - rhythmbox
<hceasy> nopcall: 目前用的这个 . 内存太小了. 只有256 .一个MYSQL 一个nginx就没了.
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙，几点回去的啊？
<archl> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients#Web_Clients_2
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Clients - Music Player Daemon Community Wiki
<freeflyi1g> archl: 我要的是chrome的插件
<archl> gfrog:  这里有 ipad 找不到了 。
<boy_China> 一般网站goagent。乱七八糟的找个免费的ssh挂上
<archl> gfrog:  怎么办啊。
<gfrog> bluezd: 10点多点，今天晚上在办公室吹水打游戏来着。
<gfrog> archl: 没有3g的ipad没办法吧？
<archl> freeflyi1g:  呃。不是本地服务架设么 - chrome 那个不知道了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 办公室有妹纸不
<archl> gfrog:  wifi 自动连。
<gfrog> archl: 3g版的可以试试find my iphone？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 有，可惜没兴趣，不是我的type
<archl> gfrog: 有3G也不是本地的3G
<archl> gfrog: 你都有了
<gfrog> archl: 我还真没遇到过这事。。。
<ndd> G蛙你肥来啦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你的是啥style
<adam8157> bluezd: 现在一般都是4:0以上的比分了 lol
<archl> gfrog: 喜欢居家的？
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 这个，乃的style能描述出来？
<archl> gfrog: 我能。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 可以啊
<gfrog> archl: freeflyi1g please
<bluezd> adam8157: 什么 4:0 ?
<archl> 碎了
<adam8157> bluezd: 实况啊, 手机上玩儿
 * archl 都没看清什么问题。
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，gaoji手机呢
<archl> freeflyi1g:  Achshar Player 。直接搜到啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 大师级还是新手级啊？
 * gfrog 在这秀过俺的desktop木有。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 欧冠联赛 普通级别
<bluedango> 额
<bluedango> 我觉得原装的桌面就很不错
<bluedango> 干净
 * gfrog facebook慢出翔啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 在哪下的？ 求链接，从来没在手机上玩过
<adam8157> bluezd: google play, or 拇指玩
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<bluedango> 额
<bluedango> 这么晚了还做俯卧撑？
<archl> adam8157: 别忘了洗澡
<gfrog> adam8157: 对，完了也要洗澡。
<freeflyi1g> archl: nice
<ndd> adam8157: 手机呢
<boy_China> 一群夜猫子。晚上还不睡。睡觉去。困 8～
<archl> freeflyi1g: 。。。果然够悠闲。
<ndd> 现在正是热闹的时候
 * archl 不知何时变成了 firefox 党徒。。。
 * archl 逐步的其他浏览器都不开了。
<freeflyi1g> archl: firefox真心难用啊
<ndd> 好用啊
<ndd> 怎么难了？
<ndd> 所有的系统都是火狐
<archl> freeflyi1g: 额。可是 chrome 设计的人性化太差。。。
<bluedango> chrome用习惯了还行啊
<archl> 不对。不说chrome。是chromium
<ndd> chrome是工程师整出来的
<bluedango> chromium没用过
<ndd> 蒜头好香啊
<archl> chrome 用过3次。全部怒删。
<bluedango> 为什么啊
<archl> 从此再也不用google软件。
<ndd> archl: 用水狐
<archl> ndd: 。。。
<bluedango> 。。。
<ndd> 水狐是火狐的另外一个
<archl> 水护理
<ndd> 对应浏览器
<bluedango> 很水吗
<archl> 用 thunderbird
<archl> 当浏览器
<archl>  或者用叶子
<nopcall> 我用ff的唯一的原因就是pentadactyl..
<bluedango> 雷电鸟
 * adam8157 原因就是vimperator
<CyrusYzGTt> 閃鳥
<freeflyi1g> archl: firefox都没设计可言啊
<archl> 闪电鸟。
<archl> freeflyi1g: 额。可是就是觉得比chromium轻松。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 電鳥
<netf0x> 好
<bluedango> 雷鸟
<netf0x> 问下mysql的root给删了怎么恢复
<bluedango> 迪露獸要进化了
<ndd> ？？？
<ndd> 神马/
<netf0x> help
<archl> freeflyi1g: 哦。我一条不用 chrom× 的就是tab放在上面。。。
<netf0x> root怎么恢复啊
<archl> freeflyi1g:  我习惯把系统taskbar之类放上面。。。绝对不会用chrom×系
<bluedango> 巫师獸死了
<nopcall> http://imagebin.org/244175
<nopcall> 这个就是我的firefox
<nopcall> 最大化可视区域
<bluedango> 不错哟
<dk_2013> python 语言本身不难，难的是自己要做的事所涉及的专业知识
<nopcall> bluedango: 哈～
<ndd> 妹子来啦
<ndd> 谁要
<ndd> http://instagram.com/p/U6UROvsOzh/
<^k^> ndd 啥, ⇪ Photo by arieas • Instagram
<ndd> http://www.raspcontrol.com/
<ndd> 为毛这个网站打不开啊啊啊啊
<ndd> http://t1.baidu.com/it/u=3880464657,2288641006&fm=52&gp=0.jpg
<ndd> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-embcmpl/
<^k^> ndd ⇪ ti: 如何为嵌入式开发建立交叉编译环境
<bluedango> :-D
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^>  05:08
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-26
<imadper> cfy``: 你真早.
<devilken> 请教大家一个问题，原本我的硬盘上只安装了一个linux mint 各分区都是主分区。后来我用tar备份了然后重新分区预留了20G作为主分区给win，并成功把linuxmint装在逻辑分区上，然后tar恢复备份，注销登录，一切都很顺利。但是今天早上开机却进不了linux了，出现错误提示“error:no such device:e58676d8-6be7-省略一大堆字符” 请问系统是出了什么问题呢
<devilken> ？怎样解决？谢谢！：）
<devilken> 后面还有一大堆提示 gave up waiting for root device. common problems:.........
<microcai> 我槽
<microcai> CS 1.6 要有 Linux 版本了
<microcai> 经典游戏
 * \rs is learning go
<Kyo> 有人么 0 0
<weige> i am wei ge
<weige> rfsvf
<weige> windows IRC求推荐
 * weige 给跪了
<knownbad> 不是有mIrc吗？
<weige> i FUck U!
<weige> japanese fuck u all
<weige> 钓鱼岛是日本的
<ofan> we
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 屁？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * alayasix_  mars
<badegg> ]:->
<maplebeats> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> maplebeats, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 14.50天
<dk_2013> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> dk_2013, 点点点. ㍣ 新年快乐，春节: 14.50天
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 慢慢的踢了踢gebjgd的屁屁
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: hi
<cfy``> MeaCulpa: 你用得迅雷下载脚本是啥？
<ofan> yooooooooooooo
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<devilken> 请问各位 我用tar恢复了系统后注销登录一切正常 但重启后提示error:no such device:e58676d8-6be7-省略一大堆字符”
<devilken> 这种情况是不是grub需要更新？？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<nopcall> devilken: 你是不是格式化分区了？
<devilken> nopcall: 对啊 重新分区了
<nopcall> devilken: 那分区的uuid就变了。。你看下你的配置里写的是不是uuid来识别分区的。
<devilken> 我是重新分区了 然后tar回复 注销登录一切正常 重启却提示no such device
<devilken> 于是就想用移动硬盘上的系统 sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 然后update-grub 重启移动硬盘这个系统还是不能引导本本上的系统
<devilken> 不知道这个问题可以这样解决么？？有谁知道么？？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<devilken> nopcall: 还在么？想请教一下 因为之前整个硬盘都是用作linux 后来重分区 tar恢复后注销登录没问题 重启就无法进入了 提示no such device
<devilken> nopcall: 想通过其他的系统修复 我应该怎么做呢 谢谢～
<nopcall> devilken: 我不是说你分区后uuid就变了么 你之前备份的文件里可能有的配置文件是使用uuid来识别分区的 在你格式化分区后新的分区uuid与之前的不一样
<devilken> nopcall: 哦 刚才重启了一下 没有看到你说的 不好意思啊 嘿嘿 那有办法可以解决么？
<nopcall> devilken: 额。你是在grub引导的时候就进不了系统的吧？
<devilken> nopcall: 恩 是啊
<devilken> nopcall: 后面还有提示 gave up waiting for root device
<nopcall> devilken: 试着在grub引导的界面按e 编辑引导配置文件 把uuid修改成你现在的boot分区的uuid
<nopcall> devilken: 你可以百度看下 我记得好像百度有方法吧。
<devilken> nopcall: 之前我是这么想的 用移动硬盘里的另一个系统的grub来引导进入 然后重装grub。。不知道可以不 试了sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg 然后update-grub 重启还是看不到
<devilken> nopcall: 好的 感谢 我重启试试看
<nopcall> devilken: sudo blkid查看uuid先。
<devilken> nopcall: 恩 好的
<devilken> nopcall: uuid怎么都那么长一串的。。抄啊。。。
<nopcall> devilken: 记得还有root分区的uuid可能也需要 。
<archl> 呵。 Counter Strike 1.6 也运行在Linux上了。
<archl> 哇。想象一下 4分屏的 Quake 3 怎么玩？
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好片看么？
<fyodor_> archl: 不是 half life 吗，CS 也行了？
<ofan> r "(+ 1 2 (- 9 1) (+ 1 2) (* 1 2 3 4))" >>= eval
<ofan> Right 38
<nopcall> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> nopcall, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<nopcall> 呀～～kk 怎么没时间了 我想看还有几天到年呢。。
<archl> fyodor_: cs 就是个mod而已不是
<archl> fyodor_: 反而，更可以期待的是那个七龙珠 mod。
<fyodor_> archl: 嗯，但 hl cs 两个性质不一样啊
<archl> ？
<fyodor_> 不是一策略一对战么？
<archl> ？
<archl> 一个游戏就一个模式 -这种商业思维真有效。
<archl> 默认的力量啊
<archl> The Power of Default - 真的研究的课题。
<archl> 额。难道我掉线了？
<Lyric> t
<fyodor_> XD
<dk_2013> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> dk_2013, 点点点. ㍧ 新年快乐，春节: 14.36天
<kyo> blackangle可在
<kyo> 好吧好像不在的样子
<kyo> emacs卡住了怎么版
<kyo> emacs 不小心按了个命令 就卡了 有什么命令可以清除已经输入的命令么
<aaa123> 刚进来
<ofan> http://goo.gl/7ZfcH
<ningyu> wget如何不设置等待时间的话是不是会无限制等待？
<ningyu> 有人吗
<^k^> ningyu, 点点点. ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 14.33天
<ningyu> ^k^:什么意思
<^k^> ningyu, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<ningyu> ^k^：16点是休息的时间吗
<ofan> “开会静音才发现有一个陌生号码打了七次，回过去：我是xx,刚才谁找我？那边：你怎么一直不接电话，联系不上让人很担心知道吗？以后不要这样了！我：啊，对不起，刚才在开会没听见。你是？那边：我快递。”
<crisewng>   。。。。
<archl> 正在看一个美国电视剧。
<archl> Beauty and the Beast 然后发现。似乎是KDE图标，GNOME2 - 婚姻介绍所的电脑
<archl> 结果。是我不认识的苹果？
<archl> 为啥苹果电脑没有dock？
<sinxccc> 默认隐藏了吧？
<archl> 不过 窗口管理器怎么看都是 linux的。而且在右边。。。
<archl> http://tv.sohu.com/20121214/n360484980.shtml    14：50
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ 《美女与野兽第1季》第9集 - 高清正版在线观看 - 搜狐视频
<archl> 而且面板也不像 os x
<sinxccc> 截个图吧，墙外悲剧的路过……
<archl> sinxccc: 。
<archl> sinxccc: http://i.imgur.com/tmAltZ2.jpg
<sinxccc> archl: 多谢:) 这就是 Gnome2吧？
<archl> sinxccc: 就是图标我很不熟悉 -因为我讨厌蓝色图标。。。
<archl> lol
<sinxccc> 然后应该是个 iMac…
<archl> 恩。
<archl> 电影制作人员故意的想要宣传linux？
<archl> lol
<sinxccc> 看得不是很清楚，不过老的tango系列就是蓝色的吧？
<sinxccc> 估计是他们随手拿来一个就用了…
<archl> 恩。
<archl> 我觉得不是，因为美国片里，出现linux是常见的
<archl> 没有什么商业要求的话 - 就是自发的，否则就是打广告？
<sinxccc> 但下面那么大个 Apple logo…
<sinxccc> 倒是经常见到美剧里用macbook然后拿贴纸挡住背后那个发光的苹果的
<ndd> Unity
<ndd> 的启动栏已经可以扔掉了
<ndd> 如何快速在多个窗口之间切换/
<archl> sinxccc:  很简单。那是因为那就是这样的 - linux 本来就没有自己的硬件。。。
<archl> ndd:  Unity太粗糙了。
<archl> ndd:  你可以 super + tab ，然后按数字
<archl> ndd: 或者按住 super 按数字
<ndd> 我不要那样的
<ndd> 我要那种封面切换的效果
<ndd> 3D显示的
<ndd> 就是在不同桌面来回方便的快速切换
<ndd> 我以前在Ubuntu10.04LTS的时候配置的很完美
<ndd> 神马显示特效都有
<ndd> 升级到12.04---12.10以后啥都没了
<ndd> 整天受这个Unity的折磨
<ndd> 今天有折腾了一下
<ndd> 现在可以实现一些效果了
<archl> ndd 按住 super 出介绍菜单，自己全实验吧。
<ndd> 那个介绍菜单的的快捷键没有我自己设定的顺手
<ndd> 我用鼠标手势触发的
<ndd> 定义屏幕上的每个角落为不同的触发热区
<ndd> 比如把鼠标移动到右下角，就会把所有打开的窗口都最小化，显示桌面
<archl> well
<ndd> 把鼠标移动到右上角，就可以用3D显示封面效果的方式快速切换窗口
<ndd> 太方便了
<ndd> 现在已经配置好了
<ndd> SUPER+D=显示桌面
<ndd> SUPER+UP=快速切换程序
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang, 好.. . ㍩ 新年快乐，春节: 14.26天
<ndd> 哈
<jlzhang> 哈
<ndd> 用着真好
<ndd> 配置好了以后，用着哈哈的
<jlzhang> Linux TC 在ADSL做QOS只能限制整形上传数据流。这样是不是指该方案只能间接影响下载数据流，并不能真正做到下载限速和整形？
<jlzhang> 有点困惑，查了google很多限速资料，还是云里雾里的……
<jlzhang> 即使下载做了QOS反而会影响带宽质量，因为把ISP传过来的数据包丢弃或延迟了。
<ndd> 路由器？？
<ndd> 你要弄软路由器么？？
<ndd> 现在的路由器都支持带宽分配了
<jlzhang> 不是，在一台老旧的笔记本上做个QOS。嘻嘻 *^_^*
<jlzhang> ndd: 通过动手，能学会很多知识。
<jlzhang> ndd: 对于我这种折腾帝来说：生命在于折腾……
<ndd> 哦哦
<ndd> 恭喜你
<jlzhang> ndd: 才刚入门呢，呵呵。发现内核的网络支持好丰富啊
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 你用的什么系统///
<jlzhang> Gentoo...在我的IBM T23上跑着。
<ndd> 牛啊
<jlzhang> ndd: 刚入门，新手，呵呵
<ndd> 我还没用过GENTOO
<ndd> 要编译的
<ndd> 我现在用的Ubuntu
<ndd> 太安逸了
<jlzhang> ndd: 学习使用gentoo，能学到很多Linux的知识。
<ndd> 用着太顺手了
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 是吧
<jlzhang> ndd: 我的华硕EPC上也是用的Lubuntu
<ndd> 你自己编译的么？？？
<jlzhang> ndd: 跟你用的一样那
<ndd> 我现在虚拟机上安装了一个Fedora
<ndd> F18
<ndd> 弄了两天
<ndd> 感觉还不错
<jlzhang> ndd: Fedora我只用到4,后来就没用过了
<ndd> 但是，相比之下，还是在DEBIAN系的发行版下用着比较舒服
<ndd> 因为命令格式都是通用的
<ndd> 嗯
<jlzhang> ndd: 那时的apt比yum好用太多了，所以我后来一直用的Debian和Ubuntu。
<ndd> 我在树莓派上跑的Raspbian
<ndd> 就是基于DEBIAN系统的
<jlzhang> ndd: 特别是Ubuntu刚支持3D桌面的时候，太绚了……
<ndd> 嗯
<ndd> 我刚刚配置好Ubuntu的3D桌面特效
<ndd> 用着好舒服
<jlzhang> ndd: 现在不折腾桌面，基本上电脑一台就开个Emacs，对桌面需求反而不高了
<superTJD> 问个很弱的问题我在用ls列文件的时候，比如给一个不存在文件，如何能不返回错误？
<superTJD> ls: cannot access *.jpg: No such file or directory
<jlzhang> superTJD: ls 不存在的文件名 2>/dev/null
<jlzhang> superTJD: 不知道你要做啥用？
<archl> http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<archl> Wbe Front of Alchemy
<superTJD> 比如我莫個文件夾地下有可能是.jpg 也有可能是 .JPG我想對此類文件做個for
<superTJD> 我剛入門shell
<superTJD> 學了兩天
<jlzhang> superTJD: for里面循环执行ls?
<superTJD> for f in `ls *.jpg *.JPG`
<sword23> 有在dell 服务器上用ubuntu srv的么？
<superTJD> 这样……
<jlzhang> superTJD: 那就 ls *.jpg *.JPG 2>/dev/null吧
<superTJD> 谢了
<superTJD> jlzhang: 多谢多谢
<jlzhang> superTJD: 这不是最好的办法，可以找一下ls是否支持大小写，或者ls前判断下……
<superTJD> jlzhang: 瞅过man了
<ndd> 用la
<ndd> 可以列出所有的文件
<ndd> 包括带.的隐藏文件
<houge> 有没有朋友使用fedora18 kde的？
<dchxcrow> ubuntu phone 都能在哪些手机上可以刷呢？
<dchxcrow> 会不会像android或wp那样不好刷呢
<ndd> NEXUS的手机就可以刷刷了
<ndd> houge: 我用Gnome3的
<ndd> F18
<bluedango> :-D
<ndd> 烂蛋糕？？
<ndd> LOL
<ndd> 蓝蛋糕
<houge> ndd: 呃，总之我还是没有找到解决方法，想开了
<ndd> 你遇到神马问题呢？
<gebjgd> 刚睡醒
<houge> ndd: 无法正常关机和重启，出现这个情况后启动自动运行的程序都不运行了。
<gebjgd> houge: ubuntu？
<ndd> ？？？
<gebjgd> houge: 换个发行版儿吧
<ndd> 你安装什么程序之后 出现这种情况//
<gebjgd> ndd: 泥蛋蛋
<ndd> 你是怎么分区的？？
<ndd> gebjgd: 是牛
<ndd> 不是泥
<gebjgd> ndd: 捏蛋蛋
<ndd> 小屁孩
<ndd> 不懂事
<ndd> 呵呵
<gebjgd> ndd: 大叔表示很高兴
<ndd> 木有帽子啊
<ndd> 有帽子的话，T你了
<ndd> lol
<gebjgd> ndd: 踢吧  我撅着屁股
 * gebjgd 撅起屁股 等ndd踢
<ndd> ......
<ndd> 先欠着
<gebjgd> ndd: 别啊
<ndd> 找神去
<gebjgd> ndd: 或者你来#archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> ndd: 我踢你
<ndd> 神啊，赐我帽子吧
<ndd> 啊呜
 * gebjgd 出门
<ndd> 出门干嘛？
<ndd> 找吃的么？
<gebjgd> 购物 吃午饭
<sgo11> 我用chrome 刚刚访问 github.com，报安全证书不可信，没法使用了。你们也这样吗？用国外的线路就没问题！
<sgo11> 有人这样吗？帮忙试一下。上午访问github.com还没问题呢。
<gebjgd> sgo11, github不是被封来么
<ndd> gebjgd: 帮带汉堡和牛排，黑椒炸鸡
<sgo11> gebjgd, 是被封了，后来又能用了。刚用了没两天，刚刚又报证书错误了。
<gebjgd> ndd: 不吃那玩意
<ndd> 外加一冰桶的可乐
<gebjgd> sgo11 vpn吧
<gebjgd> ndd: 你说的那些东西 白给我都不吃
<ndd> 那你吃斋？？？
<sgo11> gebjgd, 有国外线路，就是慢。你能访问一下吗？我看看是不是国内都这样呀？你那报证书错误吗？
<gebjgd> ndd: 自己做饭 或者去中餐馆
<ndd> LOL
<gebjgd> sgo11 我在墙外
<gebjgd> ndd: 吃素健康
<sgo11> gebjgd, 好吧。。。。。
<ndd> gebjgd: .....
<ndd> 好像有人造肉哦
<sgo11> great firewall 草泥马
<ofan> http://goo.gl/7ZfcH
<ndd> sgo11: 其实那些就是用linux之类的软硬件打造出来de
<ndd> 专门定制的路由器
<ndd> 以及路由器固件
<gebjgd> sgo11 买ofan的vpn吧
<ndd> 服务器系统
<ofan> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/7ZfcH
<ndd> 构建出来的
<gebjgd> sgo11 提我的大名 有折扣
<ofan> gebjgd: 来投票
<ofan> gebjgd: 你大名叫啥
<sgo11> gebjgd, 我自己有VPS。谢谢了。
<gebjgd> ofan: ofanba
<ndd> 都是牛人
<ndd> ofan爸
<sgo11> ofan, 你的链接看到了。谢谢。
<ndd> 哈
<gebjgd> of
<ndd> LOL
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥东西？
<ofan> gebjgd: 好东西
<ofan> ndd: 捏蛋蛋
<gebjgd> ofan: 唉 这有什么用 他们又不是助纣为虐
<gebjgd> ofan: 兲朝不好
<sgo11> ofan, 刚发现这个发表的日期还蛮新的。希望有人把他们给做了。
<ndd> 窗口变形了
<ndd> 扭曲严重
<ofan> gebjgd: 是帮凶
<ofan> gebjgd: 严重危害人权
<gebjgd> ofan: 这事没法说 你我不在墙内
<gebjgd> 自然是这么觉得
<ofan> gebjgd: 你不也不在
<gebjgd> ofan: 等长居呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 你都德国佬了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 准德国佬
<ndd> gebjgd: 你以后会想回家的
<gebjgd> ndd: 帝都那破地方
<ndd> 你会说我是在中国出生的
<ndd> 我要回来
<ndd> 建国初期有几十万人跑到苏联
<ndd> 结果，苏联解体了，他们想回来了
<ndd> 他们说这里是我们出生的地方，我们想回来了
<ndd> 他们去了30年
<ndd> 回不来的
<ndd> 了
<sgo11> 我的经验是，如果你觉得自己不爱国，那么请你出国生活一段时间，你会发现自己是多么的热爱自己的国家；如果你觉得你是一个非常爱国的人，那么请你出去生活一段时间后，再回来生活一段时间，你发现你再也不会爱国了。
<cleamoon> sgo11, 我是從來就沒愛過國
<sgo11> cleamoon, hehe. anyway了。今天太气愤了。一般我不说这些话。
<cleamoon> sgo11, why angry?
<sgo11> cleamoon, 上面不是说了嘛。总是需要翻墙。github也给封了。一开始封了，觉得正常也没什么。后来又能上了。也觉得不错。今天突然提示证书错误，这你妈来来回回的，烦不烦。要封就直接封，改什么人家证书。
<cleamoon> sgo11, 把証書刪了唄
<sgo11> cleamoon, 还是翻墙吧。怎么打的都是繁体字？台湾人吗？
<cleamoon> sgo11, 不是，fcitx以前改成繁體字試了試，然後改不回來了......
<sgo11> cleamoon, oh. 为啥不用ibus?
<cleamoon> sgo11, 慢
<sgo11> cleamoon, 我一直觉得挺好的。anyway了。
<ndd> cleamoon: 你用什么输入法//////////////////
<cleamoon> ndd, fcitx
<ndd> 好用么？？
<ndd> 没用过
<ndd> 可以自己添加词库么？？
<ndd> 可以智能连拼么？
<cleamoon> ndd, 不知道，我是安裝完就用了，挺快的
<ndd> 哦
<ndd> 我一直在用系统自带的
<ndd> 以前是用SCIM
<ndd> 好冷啊
<ndd> 在看美剧：美女与野兽
<hrzhu> github被換證書是怎麼回事
<CyrusYzGTt> 中間證書攻擊
<CyrusYzGTt> ISP ，，或者 GFW 或者 ，， 所爲
<ndd> 。。。。
<hrzhu> 會影響到我用https提交代碼嗎
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。我現在都不能用 git 下載代碼了， 啊，， bumblebee..  不能用了。。。
<hrzhu> 還是得翻牆clone/push
<CyrusYzGTt> http://juetuzhi.net/2013/01/jue-tu-2202.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 梦露的雕像放久了也得洗洗了！ | 掘图志
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 翻墙
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. 我要免費的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我借你1快，给你优惠到8 RMB/月
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..找 hrzhu 她是需要提交代碼，而我只需要下載
<hrzhu> 提交和下載不是一樣。 都得翻啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 她？ 没看懂
<hrzhu> 除非你點了信任那個假的證書
<ofan> hrzhu: 暂时别用github了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 回滾log 查看
<hrzhu> ofan: why?
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么是 她
<ofan> hrzhu: 不安全
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 想 maya妹子
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ..吊丝
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 過獎
<hrzhu> 我沒點信任那個證書 翻牆上的 應該沒事吧
<archl> ofan:  我亲戚的 ipad 找不到了，如何wifi 反追踪？
<ofan> archl: 问google
<archl> ofan:  帮忙想个关键词吧。。。
<ofan>  archl google.com
<archl> ofan: 关键词。。。
<soiamso> archl: wifi trace ipad
<piggybox> archl: 在家里还是被偷了？
<archl> piggybox:  soiamso  在家不见了
<archl> 算了。也差不多没电了
<badegg> 在linux上面，有没有radio软件？
<badegg> windows上面有什么龙卷风收音机啥的
<badegg> linux上面有没？最好是开源的，跨平台的最好了
<archl> badegg: 默认的 rhythmbox
<soiamso> archl: 家真大
<piggybox> archl: 那没办法
<badegg> archl: 我Google一下看看
<archl> soiamso  。。。
<soiamso> archl: 能在家里丢这么大个 pad 真是的
<archl> soiamso: 两个- 她在两方父母家里。
<archl> soiamso: 所以，算了。。。
<piggybox> archl: 如果注册过find my iphone还可以稍微定位一下
<archl> piggybox: 恐怕没吧～
<archl> piggybox: 算了，反正当事人已经不在了
<houge> 呃，fedora上安装了SMB，然后想要删掉，结果根据依赖计算要卸载掉几乎整个系统，这也忒坑爹了
<piggybox> houge: 这么夸张~
<soiamso> houge: smb是什么？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> 。。。
<houge> soiamso: samba
<houge> 刚刚赶紧去把CNNIC的根证书删掉
 * cherrot gtalk频繁断线  github被墙  卧槽啊
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> archl, 不爽不爽不爽
<ndd>    爽啊
<ndd> cherrot:
<qinglingquan> git pull没问题啊
<cherrot> ndd, 你口味真独特
<ndd> å¿«ä¹°VPN
<cherrot> qinglingquan, 网页被墙
<qinglingquan> cherrot: 哦:)
<hrzhu> github好像好了
<cherrot> qinglingquan, 我这git pull 从来没超过20k/s 怀念教育网的日子
<ndd> cherrot: 在TX///
<ndd> ？？？
<qinglingquan> cherrot: 忍忍，可以接受的。
<cherrot> qinglingquan, :(  前些天 git pull darktable, 最后无奈了 开机睡觉，第二天起来编译代码。。。
<ndd> 应该是关机睡觉吧
<ndd> LOL
<qinglingquan> cherrot: 一晚上，唉:(
<cherrot> ndd, 关机还怎么 pull 代码。。
<cherrot> ndd, 你刚才问什么？
<jzmer> 我怎么没有遇到github的证书无效警告?
<ndd> 你在TX？
<jzmer> 这一定要用国内的dns吗才会遇到吗？
<cherrot> ndd, 有什么事么
<ndd> 木有
<cherrot> ndd, 在
<ndd> 难道你们那里的网速也那么慢？
<cherrot> ndd, 家里慢。 在公司ssh还要走HTTP代理。。
<ndd> ？？？
<cherrot> ndd, 安全策略
<jzmer> 有没有人亲身经历过 github 被劫持事故啊？
<ndd> 在家就应该好好睡觉哈
<tone> 我刚才遇到个问题  我在eclipse 里启动 tomcat  启动超时了  谁知道是怎么回事
<tone> google 了一下 都让我改配置文件  但是他们说的那个文件 我没找到啊
<ndd> jzmer: 大把的人在吐槽不能上GITHUB
<black_angel> 奇迹般又可以访问 github 了
<ndd> 一定是奇迹出现了吧
<ndd> 还是在做梦呢？？
<jzmer> ndd: 我只是reset
<sgo11> jzmer, 你来晚了。几个小时前，我骂了半天了。
<jzmer> ndd: 根本就没有 mitm 啊
<pity> 我这里 github 被墙了
<jzmer> 幸亏我的 dns 算是安全的
<jzmer> 根据 solidot , "攻击者使用OpenSSL生成了一个RSA 1024Bit的自签署X.509证书"
<ndd> 那是网络故障 恶劣
<ndd> 那是很正常不过的事情了
<ndd> 网络故障
<jzmer> 还不算“特别恶劣”
<ndd> 还能吐槽
<jzmer> 怕就怕他们真造个 google 或者其它的 cert
<ndd> 说明感觉还哈
<jzmer> 或者是用 cnnic 的 cert
<jzmer> 然后像是上次 NE 的事故
<sgo11> http://goo.gl/7ZfcH 几个小时，已经多了一千多票了。
<cherrot> jzmer, NE?
<jzmer> netherland
<jzmer> 他们敢这么缺德，我们就更敢请愿： https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/people-who-help-internet-censorship-builders-great-firewall-china-example-should-be-denied-entry-us/5bzJkjCL?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
<cherrot> jzmer, 哦 不晓得
<ndd> 过几天
<ndd> 这里都上不了了
<ndd> LOL
<ndd> 连吐槽的地方都没有
<jzmer> 既然我们都困在陶瓷国里，让那几个人也永远也困死！
<jzmer> 同志们，向白宫的 petition 的冲锋！
<jzmer> 真整成局域网，他们也别想逃出去
<badegg> 这个可以有
<badegg> 至少算是表达了一下
<badegg> 愤怒
<jzmer> 凑够数目说不定还有希望
<jzmer> 不是还有 defund ITU 的 petition 吗？
<badegg> 怎么说来着：罪恶不可怕，可怕的是好人的沉默。
<jzmer> 连带那个 petition 一起 sign 了
<badegg> 那个应该美国人会投
<badegg> 中国人的话，gfw这个还是比较关切的
<jzmer> 有 vpn 的兄弟们，投票吧！
<badegg> defund ITU的在哪里？我也去投了算了
<badegg> 不过，那个出钱的是美国政府吧？感觉有点不合适
<jzmer> 我看一下
<sgo11> 不用VPN。直接可以投。现在那个链接没有封掉。
<jzmer> 不好意思，我这里没有存浏览器历史……
<badegg> 我敢肯定，过不了几天，可能就被gfw封杀了
<jzmer> 所以，封前赶紧投
<jzmer> 这里 https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/de-fund-itu/mSJ49QcV
<jzmer> badegg: link 给出来了，赶快 sign 吧
<richard_ma> 问个正则问题，大家别喷我
<onlylove> 这什么地方，kk咋不去看看
<ndd> 亲爱的用户，该视频仅授权XXX地区用户观看
<onlylove> 哦，加密了
<ndd> 用VPN看不了视频了
<jzmer> ndd: hulu?
<richard_ma> apache的rewrite rule有这样一段：(tt([0-9]+)) 现在如果我在后面使用$1，得到的是tt0123这样的结果，现在我只想要0123这样的结果（不要前缀tt），后面应该怎样引用？
<badegg> jzmer: 好
<MeaCulpa1> richard_ma: 你在用什么工具
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa1:  想修改一个apache的rewrite rule
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa1: 其实这个问题是想匹配嵌套中的内层内容，现在匹配的是有外层的内容
<soiamso> richard_ma: 括号问题，你可以下载 kiki
<soiamso> richard_ma: $1 应该拿到的是  第一个 object
<richard_ma> soiamso: 是的，现在我想要第一个object里面的第一个object
<soiamso> richard_ma: 里面那个不叫 object
<richard_ma> soiamso: 我用php写了个小脚本，能得到结果，并且判断正误。现在的问题是我不知道语法怎么写
<richard_ma> soiamso: 里面那个叫什么？
<richard_ma> MeaCulpa: 不知道这种嵌套是不是允许引用啊？正则语法支持吗？
<soiamso> richard_ma: 下载 kiki 进行测试
<soiamso> richard_ma: 工具一个还算好用
<richard_ma> soiamso: 我现在的问题不在于测试，在于我不知道正则语法怎么引用这种嵌套
<soiamso> richard_ma: 你说的是php下吧
<richard_ma> soiamso: 我要写一个apache的rewrite rule
<black_angel> 97340 了
<soiamso> richard_ma:  某语言  [0][1],  Object 0 Group1
<soiamso> richard_ma: 正则内引用？
<richard_ma> soiamso: 你写过apache的rewrite rule吗？
<richard_ma> soiamso: 就当是一个正则吧，我现在要引用(a(b))这样的表达式里b这个部分
<richard_ma> soiamso: 语法应该怎么写？
<soiamso> richard_ma: 什么语言regex 库
<richard_ma> soiamso: 就当是吧，应该怎么写？
<yandong> 不知道现在是否还有人在那
<yandong> 如何拷贝的时候带有路径信息呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天去嘛？
<gfrog> bluezd: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 去呗
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnd, 国际版evernote 连接失败啊
<bluezd> gfrog: 去，在家待着没劲啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 挂代理
<gfrog> bluezd: 啧啧，多出去走走，邂逅妹子啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 必须?
<gfrog> adam8157: 最好，不然慢的很
<bluezd> gfrog: ... 这种会议怎么会有妹子啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 我说你平时也要出去邂逅妹子。
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩，是啊，求地点推荐
<gfrog> bluezd: 三里屯、后海、工体。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 刚才我连公司机器测试，侧着测着居然 broken 了 ......
<adam8157> bluezd: 真敬业
<bluezd> adam8157: 那必须的的啊，哎 ......
<pity> gfrog: 今天我们年会上好多露肩露腿的妹子
<TianChaoLaiKe> 好啊，有人没？
<adam8157> pity: ...
<cherrot> gfrog, 基蛙好有经验。。肯定没少约炮  ;)
<bluezd> .....
<archl> gfrog 有10年 约炮经验？
 * cherrot 发现北京全是些妖魔鬼怪。。。特别是做编辑类工作的。。。
<yandong> 求助各位帮个小忙 http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_88935
<^k^> yandong 啥, ⇪ 程序所消耗的时间比较诡异 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> cherrot: 妖魔鬼怪？编辑工作？
<cherrot> archl, 举个例子，要么是双性恋，要么是同性恋，要是异性恋都不好意思跟人打招呼。。
<archl> cherrot: 双性恋最高！
<pity> cherrot: 是现在的闲人们故意歪曲，无聊而已，何必当真
<cherrot> archl, 口味也相当独特。。。唉。。。
<cherrot> pity, no.... 不是无聊。。。
 * archl 嘴里说说，实际上缺乏”恋“
<pity> cherrot: 网上天天喊搞基，谁又真搞基呢？
<archl> pity: 会有的，
<cherrot> pity, archl  这是一说， 可我见到的 都是真的。。。
<pity> archl: cherrot 我也见过有，但只见过两对，连第三对都没见过
<archl> cherrot: 额。你同事？
<archl> pity: 我以前碰到过一个英语老师邀请我上他的床。。。
<cherrot> archl, 嗯，我楼里的同事，还有我妹子的同事。。  不过倒也没有我说的这么恐怖，但足以超出我的认知限度了。。
<pity> archl: 男的女的？
<archl> pity:  他。
<cherrot> pity, 还在13号地铁上见过一对gay和一对拉拉～
<pity> archl: ……
<archl> cherrot pity  你们两个都是正常的
<pity> cherrot: 我来北京十年，只在三里屯见过两对，一次是在德云社听相声，同桌俩女的，另一次是在音像店上班，俩男的
 * archl 是不正常的
<cherrot> archl, lol
<pity> cherrot: 至于老家，别说见过，听都没听说过
<cfy> cherrot: hello
<cherrot> pity, 嗯。。。所以说北京每天都震撼着我
<cfy> cherrot: 企鹅好
<cherrot> cfy, long time no see :)
<cfy> cherrot: long time no see:D
<pity> cherrot: 城市就是不一样
<cfy> cherrot: lixian.qq.com每个线程限速了。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: unhappy
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭鸭。
<pity> cherrot: 林子大了什么鸟都有，人多了什么货色都有
<cherrot> cfy, what? 刚刚的事情？
<cfy> archl: 罗杰。。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 这两天吧。。。然后我开了６０个线程。。。
<cherrot> cfy, 之前下电影 16线程能挤满我的4M带宽
<cfy> cherrot: 现在不行了。。。。
<cherrot> cfy, 60线程。。你怎么办到的…… 我的aria2c最多只支持16个啊。。
<cfy> cherrot: 本来１０线程，可以２０M满的。。。
<cfy> cherrot: 换axel,
<cherrot> cfy, 我大企鹅设备太弱了
<cherrot> cfy, 技术落后
<cfy> cherrot: T_T,搞得我不开心。。。。。。
<cherrot> cfy, 周一去反馈平台问问去 哼哼
<archl> cherrot cfy tencent为什么这么久都没被发现英文名搞怪？
<cfy> cherrot: hao
<cherrot> archl, 我都好奇为啥叫tencent
<archl> cherrot:  不是5毛，是1毛。
<cherrot> archl, 五毛 和 五美分 嘛  所以换算过去还是俩五毛
<archl> 。。。
<archl> qq旋风？干嘛的
<cherrot> archl, 下载用的
<archl> 呃。下载什么。
<jzmer> 努力投票啊，同胞们！
<jzmer> 在封锁来临之前，我们绝不让机会流失！
<jzmer> 困死那些筑墙者！
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<jzmer> 过去，现在和将来的筑墙者！
<jzmer> 让他们在自己建构的牢笼里渴望解放而不得！
<jzmer> 如果我们不能获得解放，那么，那些筑墙者更不配获得！
<jzmer> 如果我们无法自由，那么，那些筑墙者更不配自由！
<jzmer> 为了纪念这半个世纪有余的奴役，同胞们，投票吧！
<archl> 。。。
<jzmer> 我们一切所不能获得的，他们也休想获得！
<archl> 笨到只能做这些了么。
<jzmer> 向着红色的黎明，投票吧！
<jzmer> 迎着必然的毁灭，投票吧！
<jzmer> 要让他们为我们安排的毁灭成为他们自己的毁灭！
<jzmer> 一个都不能少！
<jzmer> archl: 那你说说还能干什么/
<jzmer> 要让他们知道，地球上还有地方，在那里，他们是不能肆意妄为的！
<jzmer> 要让他们知道，毁灭我们的希望就是毁灭他们自己的希望！
<adam8157> gfrog: 手机用啥翻墙啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 基娃还不睡啊
<archl> adam8157:  vpn / goagent
<archl> adam8157:  ssh
<erhandso1e> good speech
<gebjgd> ofan, 国内的机顶盒确实厉害
<gebjgd> ofan, 直接看国内的所有电视了
<jzmer>                        | http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> jzmer ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<jzmer> 相关链接附下：https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/people-who-help-internet-censorship-builders-great-firewall-china-example-should-be-denied-entry-us/5bzJkjCL?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl
<jzmer> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/de-fund-itu/mSJ49QcV
<gebjgd> jzmer, 你就不会缩下url啊
<sgo11>  goo.gl/7ZfcH
<sgo11> goo.gl/7ZfcH
<jzmer> bit.ly/V72DNz
<jzmer> bit.ly/XuRgiX
<sgo11> jzmer, bit.ly 被墙掉了。你让大家支持。最好还是用没被墙掉的服务。
<jzmer> sgo11: goo.gl 行不？
<M3aCu1pa> Is.Gd吧
<sgo11> 行。呵呵。
<jzmer> shortening之后相关url附下：http://is.gd/Lmzkv2
<M3aCu1pa> 擦，千万别让gfw把is.gd也干了
<jzmer> http://is.gd/YSG8t8
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa, 祈祷不是办法
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 你不如Petition处罚下列公司: Cisco, IBM, HP, TI, Intel等等等等
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: GFW软硬件大头都是他们赚了
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 众议院基本是维护GFW的所以你省心吧
<jzmer> M3aCu1pa: 枪杀了人你不能怪枪
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 去美国zf是去错地方了
<gebjgd> jzmer, 那赖谁？
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: nono， 现在的IT业界卖的是服务，不是产品
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 都教客户如何用枪，用客户的实体靶子教
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 你省心吧
<jzme> chernobyl的事故怪不了einstein
<jzme> 趁我们还有机会，投票吧
<gebjgd> jzme, 投了票能又能什么改变什么？
<jzmer> gebjgd: 改变不了什么，但是这是我们在安全范围内能做的。
<jzmer> gebjgd: 要让他们负责
<jzmer> 现在的沉默就是对当下统治的添砖加瓦
<jzmer> 投票就是不再沉默的开始
<sgo11> 我支持投票。最起码做了点什么。总比什么都不做强。
<M3aCu1pa> 我不在美国zf网站投票，麻烦
<M3aCu1pa> 除非我成了他们公民
<sgo11> 这有一个愤青。
<jzmer> 主说，凡是给他人做工的，都是给我做工
<gebjgd> 我从来没这么说
<jzmer> M3aCu1pa: 想想 NSDAP 怎么上台的吧
<gebjgd> 不要老拿我挡箭牌
<hrzhu> 這種投票有什麼意思 中國政府犯了錯爲什麼我們要像美國政府請願處罰他們
<sgo11> 因为美国政府更公平，更伟大。
<hrzhu> 至少也應該是中立的國際法庭
<jzmer> 因为中国的人不能自裁
<M3aCu1pa> 你老婆犯了错你会找更公平更伟大的男人来抽她
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 gebjgd 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<jzmer> 而所谓中立的国际法庭如 ITU 等也在被要求 petition defund 之列
<hrzhu> 而且從法律上有待商榷 中國人在中國翻了法 沒有在美國犯法 沒道理禁止入境
 * gebjgd 抹抹嘴 说 好吃好吃
<sgo11> 偷换概念。可笑，可悲。被强奸了，还觉得有快感。
<M3aCu1pa> 应该有勇气面对自己的zf, 而不是去别国要求帮助，香港人说内地蝗虫就这个德行
<gebjgd> 你们投那票没用
<M3aCu1pa> 不敢上街，去占别人上街十几年换来的资源
<gebjgd> 如果那票投完了 美国马上抽垬 我就投
<jzmer> hrzhu: 当法律与良心发生冲突的时候，法律应该退下。
<sgo11> M3aCu1pa, 你敢？明天你去造反，我支持你。
<hrzhu> 因为美国政府更公平，更伟大 這種花都沒說出來的人我沒發跟你溝通
<hrzhu> 美國狗和中國狗有什麼區別
<jzmer> 独裁者 robespierre 也说，不公与残暴的法律不是法律
<M3aCu1pa> sgo11: 我不敢，但我也没脸去求别人
<M3aCu1pa> sgo11: 我要是有脸去求别人，自己一定敢上街
<jzmer> M3aCu1pa: 那你去面对，你去上街，不要指望有美军登陆来救援好了。
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa, 他们还指望美国能做什么呢
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa, 好幼稚
<jzmer> 路易的法国杀不了卢梭
<jzmer> 卢梭甚至可以逃难
<jzmer> 刘晓波逃得了吗？
 * M3aCu1pa 天天帮美国人干活
 * M3aCu1pa 天天玩的机器美国大兵一个人可以扛，抗微粒抗高温低温
<sgo11> M3aCu1pa, 你不敢，就少说话了。不敢，就不要责怪人家做了些事情的人。整天不做事，还抱怨做事的人。
<jzmer> 卢梭因为著作而被监禁过吗？
<jzmer> 不是蝗虫不敢上街
<gebjgd> 你说的那个是法国 不是兲朝
<M3aCu1pa> sgo11: 我没抱怨，我尊敬敢的人
<jzmer> 是另一方面太强大
<M3aCu1pa> sgo11: 我只是说明自己的懦弱，如果这也能影响到你的勇气，你的勇气也太虚弱了
<jzmer> 天朝的专政比专制的法国，没法比
<jzmer> 所以你不要指望上街的人有多少
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa, 从熟人那里买个网络电视盒子
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa, 随便看国内的电视台了
<jzmer> M3aCu1pa: 而你也没有理由指责我们不上街
<M3aCu1pa> jzmer: 我没职责你们不上街，我只是说你们没和我表现的两样而已
<cleamoon> M3aCu1pa, 我倒不覺得上街有什麽用...還不如像編程隨想那博客一樣試著影響更多的人呢
<sgo11> 大家投票，就是一种做为。有做为，就比什么都不做好。所以没必要指责人家投票的人。没有人在这里说自己有勇气。
<jzmer> sauron 是被 hobbit 人终结的，而后者的 frodo 不见得有勇气。
<sgo11> 对了，刚才 hrzhu 指责我，因为我说了美国政府更公平，更伟大，都没办法跟我沟通了。好像我多大逆不道一样。难道美国政府不是更公平吗？不是更伟大吗？难道你认为国内的政府更公平，更伟大？
<jzmer> 难道你可以说，不投票比投票更对得起自己的良心？
<jzmer> 要我说，就连波旁王朝治下的法国也比当下的统治更公平更伟大
<M3aCu1pa> 路易16的老婆也不比布吕尼咋样
<jzmer> 甚至上溯的黑暗的中世纪，连路易十一在普罗旺斯的治下的首要就是建立法制
<jzmer> 最有勇气者，死在了暴民的刀下
<jzmer> 次有勇气者，倒在了断头台上
<gebjgd> 有勇无谋是不行的
<jzmer> 再次者，跨越边境地雷阵，逃离了这个国家
<jzmer> 更次者，毁家避难。
<jzmer> 轮到我们，只剩下投票了
<jzmer> 投下这一票，对这六十年做出交代
<jzmer> 给仇恨的苗以灌溉
<alvin_rxg> 政客？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<jzmer> is.gd/Lmzkv2 is.gd/YSG8t8 , alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* People who help internet censorship, builders of Great Firewall in China for example, sh ... (@ whitehouse.gov)
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 设成 /topic 吧
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 这里迟早是要被封的
<jzmer> 不在乎哪一天
 * alvin_rxg NO POLITY
<alvin_rxg> jzmer: 既然不在乎，那你在这说个屁啊
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 我是说这里被封不在于哪一天
<jzmer> 乎=于
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 如果第一个有问题，那可以考虑第二个
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 第二个是关于 itc 的
<jzmer> alvin_rxg: 怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 大妓院来的吧？
<jzmer> 随便你怎么说
<hrzhu> jzmer: 你現在的行爲和你的政府差不多了 你要考慮到這裏討論的話題
<microcai> https://avlog.avplayer.org
<^k^> microcai 啥, ⇪ Index of /
<microcai> SSL 问题解决了！
<alvin_rxg> 《太极1：从零开始》 神码乱七八糟的
<hrzhu> Maybe you have a good intention, but you're not doing it right way.
<alvin_rxg> 他做的不就是 老和尚，辣比雅，輪子，民雲們幹的麼？
<alvin_rxg> 別再說 polity 了，再說就踢人
<gebjgd> jzmer, 去#archlinux-cn说
<gebjgd> jzmer, 我欢迎你
<gebjgd> jzmer, 那里随便讨论政治
<jzmer> gebjgd: 不说了，我要睡了。明天还要起来的。
<jzmer> 各位晚安
<sgo11> jzmer, 晚安
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cleamoon> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/27ec0626/l/0L0Ssolidot0Borg0Cstory0Dsid0F33284/story01.htm
<^k^> cleamoon ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国国家防火墙对GitHub进行了中间人攻击
<sgo11> cleamoon, 感谢分享。
<cleamoon> sgo11,  不用謝
<abine> 网速太慢了
<abine> 无语
<black_angel> 96158
<cleamoon> 和谐靠删帖，稳定靠堵嘴，根治脚气靠截肢，避孕靠阳痿。
<alvin_rxg> 《我11》 不錯。。
<cleamoon>  四大冤：临时工，窦娥女，境外势力，岳鹏举。
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 你知道的太多了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我早就知道的太多了
<cleamoon> 在德國的：你們平常和其他正常人聯系用什麽聊天？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, skype
<gebjgd> gtalk
<gebjgd> msn
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你們果然也用skype嗎...
<cleamoon> 今天問了幾個瑞典的，他們似乎也用skype....總感覺比較神奇....
<gebjgd> 有什么神奇的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 一般聊天不都用msn那類的嗎，所以感覺skype比較奇特...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 關鍵是怎麽知道和誰聊呢...
<gebjgd> cleamoon, msn没法视频
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你和同事還有老同學什麽的一般用什麽聯系呢？
<gebjgd> 电话
<gebjgd> 邮件
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 哦
<piggybox> 老同学都在微博上
<gebjgd> 优酷上的电影好清晰啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 但是優酷巨慢呀
<piggybox> 又要搬家了，还要买家具，累
<piggybox> youku还好啊
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我這裏很慢
<gebjgd> 我用的是国内出的电视盒子
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 有好多方案可以加速的 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 比如？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 在歐洲也能用嗎？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: sohu 代理咯
<^k^>  05:26
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 就是能用啊
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 随便看国内所有的电视
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 真的？要錢嗎？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 盒子要钱  免费
<gebjgd> cleamoon, 国内很多种
<piggybox> 大部分卫星电视都可以网上看的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 好的，我看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我11也有
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 找了半天的 "我11"
<alvin_rxg> 半天…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电视盒子设计的不人性化
<gebjgd> 还真清楚
<alvin_rxg> 終於 1 分啦～～～  http://www.spoj.com/users/alvin_rxg/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User alvin_rxg
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, spoj怎麽算分？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 沒看怎麼算的。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......反正1分了......以前是多少？
<alvin_rxg> 0.9 ...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 哦...
<alvin_rxg> 最高分似乎是 159 分還是多少
<cleamoon> NND，第一名是1078分....
<alvin_rxg> 錯了。。。 1400分
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/users/xilinx/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - User xilinx
<ofan> ...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你暴露了， 瑞典王家技術學院 ？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 還沒上呢，但是基本上100%能上
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 另外，那所學校叫皇家理工學院......
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……我回去不能當翻譯的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 第一名那個不是教主吧.....
<alvin_rxg> 這題好簡單的說。。。 ac 率怎麼只有 26.87% ...   http://www.spoj.com/problems/LASTDIG2/
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Problem LASTDIG2
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 當翻譯掙得又不多，還不如工程師呢
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 教主是誰？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 一個4次IOI冠軍...
<alvin_rxg> >_< 不認識
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, b的上限是992*10^15......
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 一個 long long . 無所謂啦，不重要啦。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 一般算法得算死
<alvin_rxg> 0123456789 沒個數的末位都是那麼幾個數在變啊…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 對呀，只能怎麽算
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 真算10^15次電腦就爆了....
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以試試 project euler 那個
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。 我註冊過的 project euler ... 用戶名和密碼啥的忘了。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, project euler不算oi吧...很多題可以用matlab算...
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 嗯，但也算是鍛鍊的一種途徑
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 再不然你去玩玩 hacker.org :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那個還是有點...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 下周我們這裏oi比賽，靠你了呀~
<alvin_rxg> :-/ 我肯定輸的
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 怎麼說也得在  sopj 上有 100 分吧
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我只有0.5分....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 這不錯了，你才剛開始玩，我這都一年多了。。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我也一年多了....
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 100分都前180了....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你妹，開始得比我早…
<alvin_rxg> http://www.spoj.com/status/cleamoon/all/start=20
<^k^> alvin_rxg 啥, ⇪ Sphere Online Judge (SPOJ) - Status
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你是什麽時候的？
<alvin_rxg> 自己找 :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, .......你不是10年開始的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 992*10^15用unsigned long long好像都不夠....
<alvin_rxg> oh.. html 格式的只給顯示 5頁。。。 :/
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon:  logn long 夠的呀。。。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: grep LLONG /usr/include/limits.h
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 他的電腦上也是這數嗎？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 沒說，但可以肯定的是 32bit 的 linux
<alvin_rxg> 哦…… 你機器 64bit ?
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 是呀
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 那你裏邊 limits.h 寫的 LLONG_MAX 是多少？
<alvin_rxg> #   define LLONG_MAX    9223372036854775807LL
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 是一樣的
<alvin_rxg> 那ok吧…
<alvin_rxg> 不做了。。玩會兒遊戲
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......玩什麽？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: urbanterror
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ......我玩不了那個，暈
<alvin_rxg> 我每天大概玩一個小時吧。。。
<cleamoon> al
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你視力如何？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 略微近視了一點點，也戴了副眼鏡
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我剛看出這題陰在那裏...a的位數是1000位...
<alvin_rxg> :D
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那你視力比我好...
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 我以為是0到1000呢.....
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 有時候，看一下 comments 還是有用的…
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 懶得讀文字...
<alvin_rxg> http://s1.dwstatic.com/group1/M00/FF/21/736558115d8c6444d6d6cde00a0c57bb.gif
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ....看不懂
<alvin_rxg> 神碼？
<alvin_rxg> 什麼？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你那個圖
<alvin_rxg> 簡單的 ps， 老鼠變成死靈法師了呀
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那個是死靈法師嗎 ......我以為土豆蹦出來了呢......
<alvin_rxg> ............
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 一起来dota2啊
<cleamoon> fivesheep, linux怎麽dota2？
<alvin_rxg> 大哥大姐們，到底是買 Kindle 還是買 android 平板啊……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 都买
<alvin_rxg> ;-/ 木有錢…
#ubuntu-cn 2013-01-27
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, è³£kindle fire
<archl> 额。好玩呢。
<archl> yunfan:  http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<dchxcrow> good morning
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * imtxc 额，几天没顾上来，一下子这么多log。。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 早
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> roylez_: 基席早，哥又出院了。
<roylez_> imtxc: 疯人院？祸害社会啊
<archl> imtxc: ...
<archl> roylez_ 基席早
<imtxc> roylez_: .....咱是正常人的
<roylez_> imtxc: 在非正常人类研究中心的正常人？
<imtxc> roylez_: 归位了没有
<imtxc> ……
<archl> imtxc: 正常人研究中心的正常人。
<roylez_> imtxc: 星期二去呆湾
<imtxc> roylez_: 还没走呢啊，我以为你都归位了，去了就不回来了吧
<archl> roylez然后就留居了？
<roylez_> imtxc: 非正常人类中心的正常人一直觉得自己是在正常人类研究中心
<roylez_> archl: 玩两天就回来
<archl> roylez_ 哦。岁末出游悠闲
<imtxc> roylez_: 当心他们那边缺基席把你扣下来
<archl> roylez_ 新西兰奶也不行了 - 肯定是从中国去的奶农。
<roylez_> archl: 鬼知道
<roylez_> archl: 据说有问题的是出口的大头。
<imtxc> archl: 看来还是得抢澳大利亚什么的
<roylez_> archl: 不知道是不是光明收购的奶企
<imtxc> roylez_: 光明不是还卖什么类似巧克力派、面包啥的么，超市里面便宜货上次就是吃他家的拉肚子的
<roylez_> imtxc: 吃拉肚子是你自己乳糖不耐吧。我反正是有这毛病，现在喝咖啡都顶不住了
<imtxc> roylez_: 乳糖不耐，那不是你和Leonard那样的phd才有的毛病么……
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<cfy> imtxc: 没错。。。
<roylez_> ^k^: 帽子
<^k^> roylez_, 您的名字是什么？ ㍢ 新年快乐，春节: 13.56天
<roylez_> ^k^: æ­»bot
<imtxc> 13 天啊 好好好
 * imtxc 继续歇菜去。
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> cfy: 你又弄机器人了, 大师?
<cfy> imadper: 什么机器人？
<imadper> cfy: 上线就打招呼的...
<cfy> imadper: 我手打的呀。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 看着你上线的。。。
<imadper> cfy: 这么快.. 我刚进来就看到了...
<imadper> cfy: gaoji
<imadper> cfy: 你周末回家吗?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，在家
<imadper> cfy: 你回家一次多少钱呀?
<cfy> imadper: 50
<imadper> cfy: 来回就100了..
<imadper> cfy: 还挺贵... 城铁吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 早, adam
<cfy> imadper: 高铁
<cfy> imadper: 毕竟不是一个城市呀
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊 一会儿去么
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 半小时?
<imadper> adam8157: 呦, 你不说我都忘了...
<imadper> adam8157: 几点? 在哪儿/
<cfy> imadper: 是呀。
<adam8157> imadper: 两点  清华
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 不错, 就是有点儿贵.
<imadper> adam8157: 贴纸多吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 三张..
<imadper> adam8157: 我们实验室就有5台mba/明
<imadper> adam8157: .... 三张...
<imadper> adam8157: 那我不去了... fedora18貌似只有被喷的... 最近的新闻看来.
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
 * imadper github怎么封了开, 开了又封了...
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席, 早.
<imadper> roylez_: 有好事, github又被封了.
 * adam8157 正在研究怎么上gprs
<roylez_> imadper: good
<roylez_> adam8157: lol
<roylez_> adam8157: 毒孃搜索 APN
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是国行啊
<imadper> adam8157: 你是嫌edge太快了, 所以想强制gprs>
<roylez_> adam8157: 国行设个毛啊
<pity> roylez_: 国行没有 Google 服务吧？
<pity> roylez_: +1
<roylez_> pity: 没有
<pity> adam8157: 刷！
<\rs> github昨天似乎就封了
<pity> adam8157: 如果想保修，就送修前刷回国行版本
<imadper> \rs: 昨天和妹子出去玩了,  一天没在家, 不知道.
<pity> \rs: 昨晚 brew 不能更新，现在也不能
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司的防火墙挂了，代理挂不成了
<adam8157> pity: 我现在就是国行加上GMS而已 可以了
<pity> adam8157: 你哪里搞的 gms 包？
<adam8157> pity: 官方signed的, 晚上找的
<pity> adam8157: 居然还能找到这个，官方你指的是 moto 还是 google？
<adam8157> pity: moto
<adam8157> pity: 不知道怎么弄的
<adam8157> pity: 不用root就可以装的
<adam8157> pity: 所以是官方的
<pity> adam8157: 那应该是
<pity> adam8157: moto 还算有点儿良心
<adam8157> pity: 你下午去打酱油么
<pity> adam8157: 本来想去，还有我一同事呢，但小妞儿心情不好
<imtxc> imadper: 早
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<imadper> imtxc: 早.
<adam8157> imtxc: 早啊
<imtxc> imadper: 不是不封了么
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: 你不翻墙能访问>
<imadper> imtxc: 反正我是不行...
<imtxc> imadper:  吉娃娃家没有名额了。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 听说了, 不知道 blued组有没有.
<imadper> imtxc: 我们组, 你懂得.
<imtxc> imadper: 你们组也满了啊
<imtxc> imadper: 我能打开
<imadper> imtxc: 我都没名额转正, 你说可能有吗?
<imadper> imtxc: 我打不开. 难道是isp行为?
<imtxc> imadper: 我知道哦啊啊
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> imadper: 还是别处找吧。。。
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<imadper> imtxc: 那天pity给的不行吗? 我觉得挺好,  我都想去呢.
<imadper> imtxc: linux C开发.
<imtxc> imadper: 什么，我没看到啊
<imadper> imtxc: http://sou.zhaopin.com/jobs/searchresult.ashx?jl=%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC&kw=%E8%93%9D%E6%B1%9B&sm=0&p=2&sf=0
<^k^> imadper 啥, ⇪ 北京蓝汛招聘（求职） 蓝汛招聘（求职）尽在智联招聘
<imadper> imtxc: 而且, 在朝阳, 离我家近.
<pity> imadper: 其实我并不知道程序员阶层薪资能拿多少，这些要你们自己谈
<imadper> pity: 恩, 这个自然~  :-)
<imadper> huntxu: 好久不见, 糊涂徐叔.
<imtxc> pity: 没看到有C的
<pity> imadper: 昨天年会上一销售去年签了 1800 万的单子，光提成得多少
<pity> imtxc: 职位太多，我都没看
<imadper> imtxc: 有
<pity> 还是销售有前途啊
<huntxu> imadper: 回北京了？
<imadper> huntxu: 恩.
<imadper> huntxu: 回来前去了一趟沙面.
<imtxc> huntxu: 胡须大哥早
<imadper> huntxu: 正好看见几个淘宝的模特在拍照, 看了一下午.
<imtxc> 沙面 毛地方
<imadper> huntxu: 超漂亮, 还各种换衣服
<imadper> adam8157: ^^ 有空去沙面旅游.
<huntxu> imadper: 。。。
<adam8157> 0_9
<huntxu> imadper: 定情的地方 :D
<imadper> huntxu: 哦?!! 你家那位, 也是淘宝模特? 羡慕!!!
 * imadper 淘宝的模特都太漂亮了!!!
<imtxc> imadper: 你妹 在什么地方
<imadper> imtxc: 在家.
<huntxu> imadper: 淘你妹
<imtxc> imadper: 我说沙面在什么地方
<imadper> imtxc: 自己百度去.
<imadper> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> imadper: 不過我們是約去沙面玩確定關係的是真的
<imadper> huntxu: 恩. 沙面挺好的.
<imadper> huntxu: 不过, 那些小洋楼外面各种晾内衣内裤秋衣秋裤的...
<huntxu> imadper: 小洋樓就算了。。。
<cfy> imadper: nb........
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为北京呢
<imtxc> imadper: 原来是gaoji的广州啊，还不如去东莞呢
<imadper> huntxu: ... 那还有啥看的? 兰桂坊也挺好吃的.
<imadper> cfy: 啥? 看人家换衣服?
<imtxc> huntxu: 都跟你去玩了，估计去什么地方，都能确定了关系。。。
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<imadper> imtxc: ++1
<huntxu> imtxc: 留個好紀念的地方 lol
<imtxc> imadper: 那家公司好多页啊。。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 还没找到?!
<huntxu> 至少不會被拆遷之類的
<imtxc> huntxu: 懂了lol
<huntxu> 估計，沙面現在還拆不起。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 找到了啊 没明白Cache软件搞毛的
<imtxc> imadper: 是CDN那样的么
<imadper> imtxc: cdn呗
<imadper> imt
<imadper> imtxc: http://jobs.zhaopin.com/beijing/PERL%E7%A0%94%E5%8F%91%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E5%B8%88%28RDB%29_000405635250582.htm
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: Perl研发工程师-(RDB)_北京蓝汛通信技术有限责任公司_职位搜索_智联招聘
<imtxc> imadper: 我又不会perl
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> imadper: 这不是适合你么
<imadper> imtxc: 一用就会了.
<imadper> imtxc: 目测这个职位工资不高.
<imadper> imtxc: 不如那个cdn的.
<imadper> imtxc: cdn是他们家主要业务呀
<imtxc> imadper: 人要一年的perl经验，有没有人一问就问出来。
 * adam8157 原来是没有开通上网功能 cc roylez_ 
<imadper> imtxc: 就说, 一年前就写过helloworled了
<imadper> adam8157: ...........
<imtxc> imadper: 你说我过完年过来找工作会不会这些地方都满了啊。。。
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> adam8157: 买N4了？
<pity> adam8157: ....
<imtxc> imadper:  压力这么大啊……
<imadper> imtxc: 销售什么的,  应该都没了, 开发应该都有.
<pity> adam8157: 移动的 3G 好慢的
<adam8157> pity: gprs
<imadper> imtxc: 哪儿来那么多开发呀.
<huntxu> imadper: 50k的perl？
<adam8157> imadper: 买不起
<pity> adam8157: 更慢
 * imadper wcdma好快. 
<imadper> huntxu: 你说的是一个月还是一年?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恭喜啊，都能gprs了。
<pity> adam8157: 你应该可以开 edge，但也不快
<imtxc> huntxu: 50k还不够么。。
 * imadper edge挺快的了... 20k/s
<archl> imadper: 。
<imtxc> imadper: P啊，北京的edge简直就是渣渣 老子在马桶上看一下新闻从来只能看个标题
 * imadper heroku/openshift, 搭博客, 那个好?
<imtxc> imadper: herku++
<huntxu> imadper: 主席都不止啊
<imadper> huntxu: 主席肯定不止50k呀.
<imtxc> roylez_: 对了，话说主席的博客rake generate 一次需要多久？
<roylez_> imadper: 下说啥呢
<imadper> roylez_: 在讨论主席的日薪.
<imtxc> im
 * pity nnd，把鼠须管 caps 键改成了输出大写，生效了，但丫又变成拼音了
<imtxc> imadper: 日薪
 * imadper 这也要t... 没天理了...
<huntxu> imadper: 你太賤了，挑戰op權威
<imtxc> imadper: 这你都不懂渣渣
<imtxc> imadper: 暴露了会被贼盯上的
<imtxc> imadper: 像我一个月3k￥ 我满大街喊都没事
 * imtxc 中午吃啥涅？
<imadper> imtxc: 你丫一个月到手9k的, 喊个屁.
<roylez_> imtxc: 3000么？保护费呢？
 * pity 鼠须管好贱啊！
 * imadper lol
<cfy> ....
<cfy> roylez_: imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> cfy: roylez_ 没有
 * imtxc ||||
<imtxc> 这都T
<imtxc> 残暴啊
<imadper> /me中午吃炸酱面吧...
<imtxc> imadper: 看看是不是DNS的缘故？ 我这里github确实正常
<imadper> imtxc: 我去看看. 你 nslookup看看是多少?
<imtxc> 207.97.227.243 imadper
<imadper> imtxc: 一样的.
<imtxc> imadper: 这就说明你人品堪忧啊
 * pity 鼠须管好贱啊！
<imtxc> imadper: 刚把evernote里面的笔记都给搬到gollum了
 * adam8157 求推荐地图应用 cc roylez_ imtxc imadper pity huntxu 
<roylez_> adam8157: google
<pity> adam8157: gms
<adam8157> pity: 好多地方找不到呢
<imtxc> adam8157: 当然新立德, 可惜没有分省的地图包
<pity> adam8157: version?
<imtxc> adam8157: 凯立德。。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 我都是直接人脑当地图.
<imadper> 凯利德略难用....
 * imadper 吃饭去. 
<imtxc> imadper: 高德我没找到北京的地图  擦
<imtxc> adam8157: 终于入了什么手机？
<adam8157> pity: 6.1
 * adam8157 脱机地图不错 适合我这种没有3G的 cc pity imtxc imadper roylez_ 
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就凯立德把，妥妥的
<imtxc> 有个那什么2012秋季版的地图还是挺新的嘛
<imtxc> roylez_: google老给我定位不准
<pity> adam8157: 我这还用的 5.2.1 的，新地图一直装不上
<imtxc> 说N4不是一直缺货么
<adam8157> pity: 官方4.1.2 骄傲路过
<pity> adam8157: Google Maps 好像也可以脱机的
<adam8157> pity: 嗯 就是在用google
<pity> adam8157: 嗯，不过好像是预下载才可以用
<pity> adam8157: 手动划范围下载的
<adam8157> pity: 北京市区10M左右
<imtxc> adam8157: 10M肯定不全
<pity> adam8157: 应该不全
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * \rs 領完紀念品就撤……
<imtxc> \rs: 不等着抽ip5了？
 * roylez_ 瓷饭
<\rs> imtxc: 什麼時候抽？
<imtxc> \rs: 瞎猜的……
<CyrusYzGTt> mosesofmason§ 你從屎粉末中出現了
 * imtxc 屎沫
<imtxc> 中出现了
<imtxc> http://bbs.gfan.com/android-4104395-1-3.html  这个好
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: 三星Galaxy S II/I9100刷公交,刷门禁,此功能很多人不知道吧?,三星 I9100 (Galaxy S II) 论坛
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: 三星Galaxy S II/I9100刷公交,刷门禁,此功能很多人不知道吧?,三星 I9100 (Galaxy S II) 论坛
<imtxc> ^k^: 你疯了？
<^k^> imtxc, 我认为今天的礼貌用语是“精神病”。  ㍣ 
<imtxc> http://www.163.com
 * pity 买菜去
<ofan> http://ix.io/48U/haskell
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: type: text/x-python
<imadper> adam8157: 用wcdma吧.
<imadper> adam8157: wcdma + google map, 挺好用的.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.qiqufaxian.cn/post/5791.html
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt 啥, ⇪ 日本埼玉“贫乳县”之谜-奇趣发现：等你来发现！
<imtxc> imadper: google map真不咋地
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了, 我一直用呀.
<imtxc> imadper: 刚才看的那个把公交卡弄手机里面的是个好办法啊
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 抬起一脚,在CyrusYzGTt的屁股上留下了一个印记:“Marked”
<imadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imadper> github突然能访问了.
<imadper> 我了个擦...
<imtxc> imadper: 你不是bb9000么，断网纠结死，怎么用google map
<imadper> imtxc: 从不断网.
<imadper> imt
<imtxc> imadper: 哦 9000和9700貌似可以不断网
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imadper> imtxc: 9700本来就不断网.
<imadper> imtxc: 混刷6.0嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 9000我这里也不断网.
<imtxc> 混刷渣
<imtxc> imadper: 还是9000的稳定应该
<imadper> imtxc: 9k渣.
<imtxc> imadper: 9k的键盘也算神器了
<imadper> imtxc: 开qq/邮件/ucweb, 就卡了.
<imtxc> imadper: 至少我觉得手感比9780好多了
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 97的和9k的键盘一眼吧?
<imtxc> imadper: 不一样，最好的就是9k了
<imadper> imtxc: 是吗? 不了解. 反正用多了, 你让我用触摸屏, 我不用.
 * imadper 这两天看见要饭的, 就给几块吧. 快过年了...
<imtxc> imadper: 需要我的支付宝账户么
<imadper> imtxc: 你先去外面的垃圾桶里, 捡瓶子去.
<imtxc> ...没人性
<imadper> imtxc: 连瓶子都不捡, 还好意思当要饭的?
<imtxc> adam8157: http://bbs.gfan.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5689813
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 【支持外置TF卡】凯立德C2433-A7A07-2921JOB声控3D豪华旗舰修...,三星N7100（GALAXY Note2）论坛
<^k^> imtxc 啥, ⇪ 【支持外置TF卡】凯立德C2433-A7A07-2921JOB声控3D豪华旗舰修...,三星N7100（GALAXY Note2）论坛
<imtxc> adam8157: 看看这个，还有这名字， 豪华 旗舰 这样的词汇，正适合你啊～～lol
<imtxc> imadper: 话说黑莓也有微信了哦
<imadper> imtxc: 有听说在开发.
<imadper> imtxc: link给看看?
<imadper> imtxc: 在下载.
<imadper> imtxc: 不错.
<imtxc> imadper: 使劲摇吧
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 3g下载还挺快.
<archl> 光明？
<archl> 没喝过。。。
<imadper> archl: 挺好的.
<imadper> archl: 光明的别喝.
<archl> imadper: 地方保护主义 - 订阅鲜奶
<imadper> archl: 牛奶, 能喝的有: 三元/燕塘/香满楼
<archl> imadper: 山东喝得益牛奶。
<imadper> archl: 好和吗?
<archl> imadper: 忘记了
<iSUSE> 自从家里买了头奶牛，妈妈再也不用担心我喝哪种牛奶的问题了
<archl> imadper: 毕竟。每个厂商产的奶味道都不一样。
<imtxc> imadper: 三元好喝么
<archl> imadper: 这个道理世界通用
<imtxc> iSUSE: 你家奶牛吃的草不对，奶也不放心 XD
<archl> imadper: 就像你买菜味道不同一样。变化就那么大
<imadper> archl: 恩, 我觉得,  香满楼最好喝.
<iSUSE> imtxc: 我家奶牛只吃羊肉
<archl> imtxc imadper  iSUSE  来玩 http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<imtxc> iSUSE: ……………………………………豪啊
<archl> imadper: 未闻。。。
<imtxc> iSUSE: 那就没什么不放心的了。。。
<archl> iSUSE: 你喝老虎奶？
<imtxc> iSUSE: 牛能消化羊肉么
<imadper> imtxc: 一般. 我不喜欢.
<archl> iSUSE: 或者。。。你买人类奶牛。。。邪恶了
<imtxc> archl: 这是个啥
<archl> imtxc: 是快速绘图软件 http://al.chemy.org 的网络版本
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Alchemy | An open drawing project
<archl> imtxc: 就是说，快，不准确的绘图。
<archl> imtxc: 几分出一张就好了。
<archl> 随意画画
<imtxc> archl: 不好玩。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 来色中色吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 不懂 gaoji
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 那你gaoji去吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 那是个啥
<imadper> imtxc: 下电影的地方
<archl> 电影 - 看了几天就全腻了。
<archl> 不想看电影了
<imtxc> ofan: 你的ssh怎么了
<imadper> archl: 给你推荐电影?
<imtxc> imadper: 你能连上偶饭的ssh么
<ofan> imtxc: 咋了？
<imadper> imtxc: 我到期了.
<archl> imadper: 感觉没什么变化。
<imadper> imtxc: 我就买了半年.
<imadper> archl: 啥变化?
<archl> imadper: 所有电影都半斤八两。。。
<imtxc> ofan: 连不上了
<archl> 讲故事。
<ofan> imtxc: ssh -vvv
<ofan> im
<archl> ofan: 画张图吧。 http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<ofan> imtxc: 专业一点，报bug没有就说一句”连不上了“
<imtxc> ofan: 第一感觉是你被墙了
<ofan> imtxc: 墙个锤子 http://i.imgur.com/9oMlNMv.png
<imtxc> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/jrajd9-82904
<piggybox> archl: alchemy项目好像停滞了？
<ofan> imtxc: 贴全了
<imadper> imtxc: 你太不专业了...
<ofan> imadper: 完全是windows小白的赶脚 cc imtxc
<imadper> imtxc: 你自己看不出来, 这里没有错误信息吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 所以才没看到
<imadper> ofan: . 恩
<imadper> imtxc: 没理解....
 * ofan 没水了
<leyle> 为啥挂在的移动硬盘，无法在网络上看到，比如 ln -s /media/portable/xxxx /var/www/video   在 localhost/video 说没有权限
<leyle> 本地的木就可以，
<leyle> 本地的目录就可以
<archl> piggybox: 差不多吧。只有一个人了。年底更新的。但是 默认界面的 色彩没了。。。
<hrzhu> leyle: http服務器一般是www-data用戶啓動的 你掛載的硬盤一般只有plug-dev用戶組才有權限訪問
<nopcall> jh
<cfy> imadper: sbcl & ccl　能产生不错的代码呀
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<leyle> hrzhu: 哦？
<imadper> cfy: 怎么讲?
<imtxc> ...
<imadper> cfy: 总感觉,  sbcl的更好一些.
<cfy> imadper: (defun foo(x y)(declare (fixnum x y))(the fixnum (* x y)))
<imadper> cfy: 不过, 那天试了一下vala, 生成的更好.
<cfy> imadper: declaim再弄下，看汇编，几乎和C的一样了
<imtxc> ofan: 记得上次一说的别贴你的ip
<hrzhu> leyle: 把移動硬盤的掛載點的umask改成0000就所有人都能訪問了 默認是007 plug-dev用戶組
<leyle> hrzhu: 好的，我去试一下，谢谢
<\rs> vala 全學的 c#
<cfy> imadper: 原来我搞错了。。。一直以为clozure cl很古老。。
<cfy> imadper: 原来cmucl一样古老。。
<cfy> sbcl
<imadper> cfy: 恩, cmucl很早了. sbcl后来接手cmucl了
 * imadper 回短信去了...
<cfy> imadper: 各种高级。。。 cc \rs
<cfy> imadper: sbcl授权对商业更好。。。
<cfy> imadper: \rs: lgpl不知怎么样，sbcl是MIT的。。
<imadper> cfy: lgpl限制比gpl少一些...就知道这个....
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，你最gaoji
<imadper> ...
<\rs> 不懂
<imtxc> ofan: 因为我连别的服务器没有问题，连ofan.me 就说Incorrect RSA1 identifier，所以才问问是不是服务器的原因，大佬们鄙视我干嘛 imadper
<cfy> \rs: .
<archl> 活动活动去？
<archl> imtxc: 你对有女朋友的家伙gaoji。。。
<archl> imadper: 明明就是一副猥亵样。这样的才不gaoji呢。
<archl> 猥亵的都不gaoji
<cfy> archl: luojie..........
<imadper> ...
<imtxc> imadper: 你俩专业 说说什么问题？
<cfy> \rs: 你回家票容易买不？
<imtxc> imadper: 我在正常连接和不正常连接的时候，log的区别就在那个位置，你说我贴哪里？ imadper
<imadper> imtxc: 你的共要换了?
<\rs> cfy: 好買，2月1日的
<ofan> imtxc: 谁让你连ofan.me的
<cfy> \rs: oh.高铁？
<imtxc> ofan: vpn.ofan.me
<\rs> cfy: en
<imadper> imtxc: 错了
<ofan> imtxc: ssh -vvv
<imadper> imtxc: vpn.ofan.gaoji
<imtxc> ofan: 我知道啊，-vvv信息在我贴的那个之前和可以连接上的正常信息是一样的
<\rs> ofan: 網頁設計好難
<ofan> \rs: 还好，主要是css烦
<adam8157> \rs: 我出发了
<imtxc> ofan: 不过就停在那里了而已。
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: 你不回家过年?
<ofan> \rs: 在用parsec写个c-like的interpreter
<imtxc> ofan: 现在好了
<ofan> imtxc: 没看懂啥意思，讲国语
<ofan> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> ofan: 我的意思是，-vvv的debug信息没用。。。。。
<ofan> 怎么能没用
<imtxc> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/hd7x9z-82905
<imtxc> ofan: 之前是这样的，我没贴全的
<ofan> imtxc: 你ssh该升级了
<cfy> ..........
<imadper> lol
<imtxc> ofan: 可是这个不是问题的原因
<ofan> debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0
<imtxc> ofan: 可是在可以连接的情况下 也是有这样的log
<\rs> imadper: 回家的
<ofan> imtxc: 不代表一定没问题
<imtxc> ofan: 不过是刚才连接不了的时候  在debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY 这句的时候停了
<imtxc> imadper: 你丫告诉我贴哪里
<\rs> adam8157: 明白
<imadper> imtxc: 贴能看出错误的.
<imtxc> imadper: 关键是正常情况和连接不了的情况是一样的…… 只有那里不一样
<\rs> ofan: 我在做相冊，有什麼推薦學習的站點嗎
<imtxc> \rs: 冠希老师的拍照手法可以借鉴
<ofan> \rs: 没做过，应该有一些基于js的可以参考
<imadper> imtxc: ....
<ofan> \rs: jquery+ajax
 * imtxc 照片才是最重要的
<CyrusYzGTt> natstat -avtpu ..
<imtxc> 话说，刚才那个是什么原因啊……
<\rs> ofan: 界面
<ofan> \rs: 界面css搞搞就可以吧
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 你最终买什么耳机了
<imtxc> imadper: 你的论坛帐号多少级了  给我一用。。
<imadper> imtxc: 上次不是给你了?
<imtxc> imadper: 不是下片的，卖耳机的
<imtxc> imadper: 你这级别也不够啊……
<imadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> imadper: 发出去也会被人当骗子的
<imadper> imtxc: 平时都不登录.
<imadper> imtxc: 不会的, 这个帐号交易过几次了
<imtxc> imadper: 还得要图？
<imadper> imtxc: 必须.
<imadper> imtxc: 你多少级, 多少年的帐号, 图都不能少.
 * imtxc 好多好多灰
<imadper> imtxc: 其实我帐号也不高级...
<imadper> imtxc: 你还是用你自己的吧.
<imtxc> imadper: 我的僵尸号
<imtxc> imadper: 就用你的，然后骗人
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<ofan> http://nfs.nodeblog.org/a/1/a1bf4ec925fe3fc9847c842fe2289cfd.jpg
<roylez_> imtxc: gps是选的亚洲卫星么
<imtxc> roylez_: 这不是自动的么
<roylez_> imtxc: 刷过的rom对这个都优化了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> roylez_: 我看看 不过我用高德一般都能搜到5-6颗星别人说的9颗10颗没见过
<imadper> imtxc: 从来都12颗星
<imtxc> imadper: 在家里也是？
<imadper> imtxc: 精确到3m
<imadper> imtxc: 家里? 屋子里? 一颗都没有!
<imtxc> imadper: 额，我说的屋子里
<piggybox> ofan: 竟然是真事，囧
<imadper> imtxc: 屋子里能搜到????!!!!
<ofan> piggybox: 谁知道呢
<imtxc> imadper: 5颗
<imadper> imtxc: 那你什么破屋子?
<imadper> imtxc: 我在火车里能收到倒是真的.
<imtxc> imadper: 漏雨～～也漏信号
<ofan> imtxc: imadper 七龙珠？
<imadper> ..
<ofan> 一到干活时间就累
<trying> good afternoon
<imtxc> trying: 好啊，最近没见到你啊
<trying> XD
<trying> 有沒有人在喝牛奶的?
<imtxc> trying: 早上在讨论牛奶
<trying> 看起來 nz 的完全不能喝了
<trying> 剛才好奇查了一下, 原來....
<trying> 三鹿集團是中外合資公司，其最大海外股東是紐西蘭恆天然公司。
<archl> 。三鹿三鹿。
<archl> 其实，新西兰中国人太多了。
<archl> 牛奶啊。没关系 - 我只看到了这里的蛋糕使用进口自新西兰的牛奶 - 反正保质期只有一天。
<trying> 安佳、安怡這兩個牌子, 在台灣已經公佈可以拿去退貨了
<piggybox> 只喝豆奶不喝牛奶
<imtxc> imadper: 窗户边上6颗星无压力啊
<imadper> imtxc: 窗户边上必须有.
<archl> 豆制品一概不碰 - 除了豆油-
<imadper> imtxc: 找个没窗户的卧室, 一颗没有.
<trying> archl: 怎說?
<imtxc> archl: 豆腐很不错
<imtxc> imadper: 恩，靠近里面没有
<imtxc> imadper: 是不是这个配合个靠谱点的软件，能当手持GPS用了？
<imadper> imtxc: 我从来都这么用...
<imadper> imtxc: 我的定位精度, 在户外是3米
<archl> trying imtxc  没啥，就是觉得豆制品都很难吃 - 就比例而言。80%中国的食物种类我都不想吃。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 能记录下你一天的活动，然后导出来数据和图片什么的么
<trying> archl: lol
<archl> 说的是材料种类。
<imadper> imtxc: 可以. 不过, 费电.
<imtxc> archl: 那你吃什么……
<archl> imtxc: 非混合物。
<piggybox> archl: 酱油也算豆制品，难道也不用？
<archl> piggybox: 哦。吃
<archl> piggybox: 不过那是调料吧。。。
<archl> piggybox: 所以忘记了
<imtxc> imadper: 反正我案那种手持的gps很高级的样子
<archl> 全球变暖了。
<piggybox> archl: 不喜欢吃也可以理解，我特别讨厌吃韭菜，没有理由
<archl> piggybox: 但是。麻烦- 如果是调味料不想吃的话 -比如。我讨厌几乎全部的菌类。
 * archl 因此，根本不想吃包子。
<imadper> archl: 酸奶?
<archl> 饺子/包子啥的。都被木耳糟蹋了。
<piggybox> archl: 因为里面有酵母？
<trying> 其實三聚氰胺和雙氰胺本身是沒有毒的, 只要你吃下去時腸胃裡沒有胃酸就不會有事
<imtxc> archl: 可以不吃木耳的嘛
<archl> piggybox:  imadper  菌类你们竟然首先想到酵母和酸奶。。。我服了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imadper> archl: 我是看到包子了
<piggybox> archl: 哦，你说的是真菌类
<archl> imtxc: 我曾经一块一块的从包子里剔除。。。
<imtxc> archl: 有那种野生的跟木耳一样的叫个什么我不会打，但是特别好吃
<imadper> archl: 包子里很少放木耳的吧.
<imadper> imtxc: 地耳
<archl> imadper: 100%的放吧。
<imtxc> imadper: 对对，有可能就叫那个
<imtxc> imadper: 那个很好吃的啊
<imadper> archl: 90%不放吧.
<piggybox> archl: 我从来没迟到过有木耳在里面的包子
<imadper> archl: 好吃的茴香馅儿包子. 从来没放过木耳.
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 韭菜鸡蛋~
<archl> piggybox:  哦。
<imadper> archl: 辣萝卜馅儿~
<archl> imadper: 同样恶心 --- 讨厌鸡蛋黄。
<imadper> archl: 猪肉大葱~
<imtxc> 猪肉白菜++
<imadper> archl: 牛肉大葱~
<imtxc> imadper: 猪肉大葱太贵
<imadper> archl: 羊肉大葱~
 * archl 以前沙发下面滚满了鸡蛋黄
<archl> imadper: 你是能点菜。。。
<imadper> archl: 反正都没有木耳.
<archl> imadper: 家里做的不能点。。。
<imadper> archl: 反正, 包子里有木耳的很少.
<imadper> archl: 饺子里就更没有了
<piggybox> 其实木耳是很健康的食物，清肠降血脂
<imadper> archl: 荠菜猪肉~
<imtxc> archl: 额…… 告诉你家做饭的别放木耳不就好了
<archl> imtxc: 我。。。
<archl> imtxc: 反正我基本就是饿着的。他们炒菜都放木耳香菇。
<imtxc> archl: 离了吧，XD
<imadper> ...
<imtxc> 香菇那玩意也能吃啊？
<imadper> imtxc: 香菇很好吃呀?!!!!
<imtxc> imadper: 我没吃过
<archl> 菌类都恶心。
<archl> 闻到味道都恶心。。。
<imadper> archl: 看舌尖上的中国不?
<archl> imadper: 不看。
<imtxc> imadper: 他都不吃中国菜
 * imadper 好吃的都要发酵出来.
 * imadper 豆汁!!!!
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 豆汁就是你们北京人的渣渣
<archl> 豆汁也就比豆浆难喝i点。
<piggybox> 豆汁是什么东东
<imadper> archl: 多数人都能接受豆浆.
<imtxc> piggybox: 北京特色好像是
<archl> piggybox: 豆子腐烂了的汁。
<imadper> archl: 但是, 其中, 只有万分之一的人能接受豆汁.
<archl> piggybox: 是北京的食物。
<imadper> piggybox: 豆渣发酵出来的.
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> imadper: 没关系，我其实耐力很强。我宁可吃中药，也不想吃蛋黄/香菇。
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
 * archl 以前长期服药。
<imadper> archl: 中药怎么了? 广州佬一天一碗的喝~
<piggybox> 我可以接受腐乳那类发酵豆制品，豆汁这个没尝试过不好说
<archl> imadper: 也不好喝。就是- 不恶心
<archl> imadper: 你说那黑色的。。。
<archl> 吃啊。吃啊。
 * archl 现在最想吃 - 还是每天吃1公斤樱桃最好了。
<imadper> piggybox: 接受豆汁的人很少.
<archl> imadper: 豆汁是苦胆味道吧。
<imadper> archl: 什么? 中药?
<imadper> archl: 各种平安堂/黄振龙之类的
<archl> imadper: 没听说过。我说的是治病的药。
<imadper> archl: 不是, 是呕吐物的味道.
<archl> imadper: 额，对啊。
<archl> imadper: 反正我是没喝完
 * archl 唯一记得比香菇还恶心的食物，大概就是止咳粉和止咳糖浆了。
<piggybox> 中药也有味道好的，比如川贝枇杷膏
 * imadper 最烦的是, 不小心吃到陈皮!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<archl> piggybox: 是的是的，我以前特别喜欢吃枸杞和三七 - 汤里
<archl> 好久都没碰到了
<archl> imadper: 陈皮 - 做什么的
<imadper> archl: 炖肉, 煲汤, 都会用到.
<imadper> archl: 你要是知道陈皮是什么, 就纠结了.
<imtxc> archl: 跟橘子皮差不多
<archl> imadper: 啊。都没用过。。。橘子皮一般都是泡水而已。
<imadper> imtxc: 就是橘子皮.
<imadper> imtxc: 放两年, 就叫陈皮了.
<imtxc> imadper: 但是那种橘子好像不能吃吧
<imadper> archl: 味道很重的!!!
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 只要皮, 皮的味道很重口!!
<archl> imadper: 泡水吧。肉汤？
<imadper> archl: 炖肉用, 没人用陈皮泡水.
<imtxc> archl: 调料和中药  都有用到陈皮
<archl> 肉汤。。。说什么呢。我能说我学会吃辣是因为喜欢羊肉汤么。
<imtxc> archl: 你喝羊汤居然要辣的？
 * archl 不怕羊膻味
<archl> imtxc: 额。不用放很多很多胡椒面么。
<imtxc> archl: 基本上不用，羊汤最好什么的调料都不放，猪肉的时候已经放了
<archl> 热和辣都是因为吃羊肉才接触的 - 从来都喝凉水。吃凉食长大。
<imtxc> 煮
 * archl 讨厌热的食物 -所以中餐不适合。
<piggybox> 陈皮不就是橘子皮嘛
<archl> 基本上～
<imtxc> imadper: 其实新鲜的橘子皮泡水喝也挺好喝
<pity> fedora party 没直播吗？
 * archl 讨厌滑软有弹性的食物。
<archl> pity:  那是啥？
<imadper> imtxc: 我不太喜欢.
<imtxc> imadper: 再家上杏皮，再加上枸杞，再加上冰糖，哇
<archl> pity:  你在场？
<pity> archl: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fedora-18-release-party-announcement.html
<pity> archl: 没，我在家
<^k^> pity ⇪ ti: Fedora 18 发行派对正式公告 — LinuxTOY
<archl> pity: pity 画画吧。
<pity> archl: 画画？
<archl> pity:  http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: Webchemy
<sou_> 怎么在自己电脑上建一个git服务器啊？
<archl> Alchemy不是一个常规的绘图软件，它的魅力在于它的不确定性，简单地说，它生成的图形就是人工＋程序的随机图形
<archl> 这个是 web(al)chemy
<ofan> sou_: google gitolite
<pity> archl: 看到了
<sou_> ofan: 噢
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/6420940
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 9GAG - Baby is not impressed
<imtxc> sou_: 搭个gitlab
<pity> archl: 俺没美术功底
<archl> pit
<sou_> imtxc: ？
<archl> pity:  我有小学低年级兴趣班 +学生时代全课本涂鸦的能力。
<imtxc> sou_: http://gitlab.org/
<archl> pity: 所以我也不行。连麻雀都画不了
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: GITLAB: Self Hosted Git Management ApplicationGITLAB: Self Hosted Git Management Application
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: GITLAB: Self Hosted Git Management ApplicationGITLAB: Self Hosted Git Management Application
<sou_> imtxc: 噢
<pity> archl: 哈哈哈哈，我顶多能画个饼
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 pity 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<archl> pity: 不过这个不需要啥美术功底。就可以。
<imtxc> imadper: 再次表示plex是个好东西
<pity> archl: 这个有程序做部分支持
<imadper> imtxc: 早就说了是个好东西了.
<imadper> imtxc: gitlab访问好慢呀.
<imtxc> imadper: 完全不用手机解码啊，不发热
<pity> imtxc: github 不是用的 gitlab 吧？
<piggybox> pity: 当然不是
<imadper> imtxc: 要解码的... 不过是转成让你手机能硬解的编码格式.
<imtxc> imadper: gitlab弄在内网的电脑上玩嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 然后手机直接硬解~
<pity> piggybox: .
<imadper> imtxc: 不好玩.
<imtxc> imadper: org-mode果然是神器？
<imadper> imtxc: 必须.
<pity> imtxc: 能约炮？
<imtxc> pity: 约炮不好玩的
<pity> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> pity: 能帮你找到附近的 emacser
<pity> imtxc: 这么 gaoji 呀？
<pity> mosesofmason: 你是谁的机器人？
<archl> 极度gaoji
<piggybox> 昨天看凤凰咨询突然看见主播说“据统计95%的贪官都有情妇，你有没有对那5%有所疑问呢？”
<imtxc> pity: 嗯恩
<archl> piggybox: 管那么多干嘛。。。
<imadper> piggybox: 有可能是妻管严, 不敢....
<piggybox> archl: 然后主播说”看了下面这个统计你就明白了吧？“ --据统计有5%的人口为同性恋
<archl> piggybox: 呀。这么多啊。是社会心理学么。
<archl> piggybox: 为啥动物没啥同性恋 - 所以以前我理解的同性恋是吃饱了撑着。
<archl> 首先，思维定势。。。
<piggybox> archl: 动物也有的 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals
<^k^> piggybox ⇪ ti: Homosexual behavior in animals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<archl> piggybox: 哦。我武断了
<piggybox> ”大约1/4的黑天鹅夫妻其实是基“ ...
<imtxc> imadper: 话说，把原来mp3里面的320k的mp3换成了wav，确实有长进啊
<imadper> .
 * imtxc 至少听起来声音大点了
<piggybox> "他们偷别的天鹅巢穴（里的蛋），或者和一个雌性天鹅临时3p，后者下完蛋就被赶走” wiki上这个太毁三观了
<archl> imtxc: 。
<archl> piggybox: 你也可以
<piggybox> archl: ?
<archl> piggybox: 嗯嗯。我错了
<archl> piggybox: 给我照片吧。
<piggybox> archl: 啥照片？
<archl> piggybox: 个人正面照片
<piggybox> archl: 不给
<archl> piggybox: 不要这样吗。
<archl> piggybox: 至少说理由
<imtxc> archl: 对了，你的照片呢
<archl> imtxc: 啊。imgur 有很多吧。翻翻 irc log 里有好多
<imtxc> archl: 发一个先…… 我没看到过
<archl> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/01/27/%23ubuntu-cn.txt 今天的没。
<^k^> archl ⇪ t: type: text/plain
<microcai> www.linuxsir.org 挂了？
<archl> imtxc: 怎么可能。
<imtxc> microcai: 是挂了
<imtxc> microcai: 这个网站貌似常挂啊
<archl> imtxc: http://i.imgur.com/E2t90.jpg
<imtxc> imadper: wav的声音比较大是什么原理
<imtxc> archl: 哪有恩
<archl> imtxc:  http://archl.imgur.com/
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ archl's albums - Imgur
<archl> imtxc: 解码解码
 * alchymia 
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<archl> roylez_ 那不就是家庭用游泳池么。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> roylez_ 你。。。
<imtxc> 。。
<ndd> 无法制作磁盘镜像
<ndd> F18虚拟机
<ndd> 无法把VDI虚拟硬盘文件镜像出来
<imtxc> imadper: Google 地图一直告诉我我附近200米有个atm，半年了我还没找到它
<imadper> imtxc: 拆了可能.
<ndd> imtxc: google地图不准确的
<imadper> imtxc: 在家用chinahd还挺快.
<Fa1c0n> imtxc: 也可能他永远活在谷歌的心中了……
<imtxc> 或许吧，那也说明它不准嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 昨天我和妹子找呷哺, google也坑了我一下.
<ndd> 你们两个是兄弟啊
<imtxc> imadper: 就是太占用网速
<ndd> 都是im打头
<ndd> LOL
<imadper> ndd: 你和 adam8157 也是兄弟吧. 都叫蛋蛋.
<imtxc> imadper: 狭铺那个别提了
<imadper> imtxc:
<imadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> 上次要不是我跑的快，就在他们店里吐了
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imadper> imtxc: 不懂.
<imtxc> 吃了几口突然感觉恶心啊，不好吃，特别那个麻醬
<imadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<ndd> LOL
<imtxc> 然后赶紧跑出去吐wc了，慢一步就吐桌子上了
<imadper> imtxc: 你知道不, 所有的呷哺, 都是每天排长队的.
 * gfrog hi
<imadper> imtxc: 大家都能吃, 就你吃不了.
<archl> 呷哺 是啥？
<imtxc> imadper: 我以为他那个是辣的
<imadper> archl: 小火锅~
<ndd> G蛙
<ndd> 早
<archl> gfrog:  蛙人好。
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<imadper> gfrog: 你没去party?
<archl> imadper: 呃。
<imtxc> gfrog: 吉娃娃没去开会么
<imadper> archl: 台湾小火锅.
<gfrog> imadper: 现场
 * imadper 怎么这外号越来越多了. 
<gfrog> archl: hi
<archl> gfrog: 现场报道吧。
<imadper> gfrog: 拿到贴纸了?
<ndd> G蛙 没去找蛤蟆？
<archl> gfrog: 有谁？
<imtxc> imadper: 排队吃的人倒很多
 * imadper 话说, 之前宿舍的人买了一个华硕的主板, 送了一张华硕的贴纸, 我就找了别人的mbp, 然后贴上了华硕的贴纸. 
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 是呀.
<ndd> 有AMD的么
<ndd> 有AMD的贴纸么
<imadper> imtxc: 所以, 昨晚我后来改吃正一味了.
<ndd> ？
<imtxc> imadper: 北京人没见过市面而已，打折的面包排队的人更多
<piggybox> imadper: 经常看见把苹果贴纸贴车屁股上的。。。
<archl> imadper: 。。。我以前帖纸是某儿童保护组织。
<ndd> 酸面包了吧？
<imadper> imtxc: 没去吃过...
<imtxc> imadper: 是个地方就有老太太排队
<imadper> piggybox: 华硕牌苹果笔记本. lol
<ndd> 要个AMD的红色贴纸
<imadper> imtxc: 这边的面包不好吃.
 * gfrog vpn好慢
<houge_> 鬼泣5感觉真爽
<imadper> imtxc: 想吃菠萝油了
<archl> piggybox: 我这院子有台车 - 就是 Blizzard 宣传车啊。。。各种图 在白色车身上
<ndd> 贴到英特尔机子上
<ndd> HA
<imadper> archl: 偷过来!
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<imadper> bluezd: 你也清华了~ lol
<ndd> 布鲁鸡来啦
<gfrog> archl: 基蛋，不撸
<archl> imadper: 不稀罕。。。我什么 Blizzard 的东西都不想要。。。
<imadper> archl: 我想要车..
<piggybox> archl: 咦，sc2扩展的开头视频出来了，去看看
<imadper> archl: 不关心是不是玻璃渣的...
<archl> imadper: 你也在？
<ofan> 没钱的都玩不起游戏
<ndd> imadper: archl ：
<imadper> archl: 没去, 我家远, 过去要一个多小时.
 * archl 听到心里话：ofan没钱到买不起游戏了。快吃不上了吗？
<imtxc> gfrog: 你也用tsinghua.edu呗
<imadper> archl: ofan 不愁吃的, 他能自己呕.
<archl> 反刍的另一类
<gfrog> imadper: .
<ndd> 吃了再呕出来
<ndd> LOL
<gfrog> imtxc: .
<ndd> 属于牛之类的
<archl> imadper: 那么多车。。。
<ndd> 反刍
<archl> gfrog: 找摄影师 。一天 200元。
 * bluezd 大象 imadper
<gfrog> archl: 拍啥？
<imadper> bluezd: 我擦, 我招你了?! 怎么又是我躺枪....
<archl> gfrog: 什么都拍啊。
<bluezd> imadper hehe
<imadper> bluezd: 看清楚了, 我就问了你一句, 你也去清华了? 你别误伤友军呀!~
<gfrog> archl: 拍你？
<imtxc> imadper: 你是敌军的
<archl> gfrog: 。。。为啥拍我。
<bluezd> imadper 去了
<archl> gfrog: 我都不在那里。。。
<imtxc> 难道去清华都是gaoji
<imadper> ...
<imadper> bluezd: 有啥好玩的没?
<archl> gfrog: 拍了我不用要照片也可以找人一个一个对比了。
<imadper> imtxc: lol, 一会儿 \rs 怒骂你.
<bluezd> imadper android irc client 太难用了
<archl> bluezd: 用 chatzilla
<imtxc> imadper: 你想，猫猫本来就没女人， 清华也没女人
<gfrog> archl: 你说拍基蛋跟不撸？
<imadper> bluezd: android本身不好用吧.
<imadper> imtxc: 我擦, 奶茶妹妹没听说过?!
<archl> gfrog: 不光他们吧 。
<bluezd> archl 试试
<imtxc> imadper: 擦，奶茶妹妹才不鸟redhat
<gfrog> archl: 别想了，没妹子
<imadper> imtxc: 这倒是.
<imtxc> imadper: appale party 或许她会去
<imtxc> apple
<archl> gfrog: 。妹子？我都没想过。。。
<imadper> imtxc: lol
<gfrog> archl: 那就啥也别想了，洗洗睡吧
<archl> gfrog: 。。。
<imadper> 好多人, 都叫雷逼... 何苦呢...
<ofan> 清华紫光？
<imadper> ofan: 清华同方.
<archl> 清华。
<imtxc> archl: 声音大是有代价的…… 耗电多了。。。
<archl> imtxc: 。。。震动震动。这点震动你的电池就不行了？
<imtxc> archl: 又不是南孚
<archl> imtxc: 当然不是，从来就是充电电池
<ofan> imtxc: 震动？ 声音大？
<imtxc> ofan: …………………………………… archl ……………………
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<imtxc> 哪里提到震动
<imtxc> mosesofmason: 给你个苍蝇
<archl> imtxc: 我说的
<archl> mosesofmason:  愤怒吧
 * mosesofmason 抬起一脚,在imtxc的屁股上留下了一个印记:“Marked”
<archl> 。。。
<imtxc> ……
<archl> 有人操作
<ofan> mosesofmason: 给你个锤子
<gebjgd> ofan, 周老色鬼好久没来了巴
<ofan> gebjgd: 谁？
<archl> 色鬼都跑了
<gebjgd> ofan, knownbad
<archl> 只有 gebjgd  留下
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似
<gebjgd> ofan, 估计被她老婆榨干了
<ofan> gebjgd: 这你都直到
<chris|Mac> …..
<chris|Mac> ubuntu-cn居然已经那么多人了...
<archl> chris|Mac: 玩 http://webchemy.org/
<^k^> archl ⇪ ti: Webchemy
<archl> chris|Mac:  mac 来 irc 的很少么
<chris|Mac> archl, 这是什么...
<\rs> gfrog: 投過氣來了……
<chris|Mac> archl, 喔,你推荐这玩意...太后现代了...
 * gfrog 饿
<archl> chris|Mac: 吖
<archl> chris|Mac:  http://bitbof.com/doodler/
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Doodler
<cfy`> test
<^k^> cfy`, 点点点. ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 13.33天
<archl> cfy`: 稀饭也
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<inode_lf> hello
<^k^> inode_lf, 好.. . ㍨ 新年快乐，春节: 13.32天
<cfy`> archl: .....
<pity> 这个 mosesofmason 是谁做的啊？
<\rs> http://i.imgur.com/VX2Ewov.jpg
<listen_> 有人啊
<ofan> \rs: lol
<listen_> lol
<roylez_> gfrog: 在？
<\rs> http://jordanburgess.com/post/41386795824/topology-optimisation
<^k^> \rs 啥, ⇪ Algorithms that design structures better than engineers - Jordan Burgess
<roylez_> gfrog: 看小说，看到一句话“排骨身材，半截裤衩，猥琐骷髅僵尸脸”，突然想起你
<\rs> 我看到 gfrog 啦
<pity> gfrog: 基娃没长胖吗？
<ofan> \rs: 算法总归还是人设计的
<\rs> 以前沒見過 gfrog 不知是不是胖了
<hrzhu> bitbucket比github慢好多
<ofan> github貌似有cdn
<hrzhu> 我想要免費的私有代碼repo
<pity> hrzhu: 可以推送到 dropbox 里，只是没有前端
<hrzhu> 對了 突然想起了個問題 你們是怎麼備份敏感數據的 比如ssh,gpg私鑰 bitcoin的錢包之類的
<gebjgd> ofan, 那电视盒子还能看美剧
<gebjgd> hrzhu, 移动硬盘上 随便放
<ZhuangYa> 我在 Fedora 18 的发布会上。。（清华）。。
<gebjgd> 渣渣fedora
<bluedango> 呵呵
<redflag> debian路过
<piggybox> redflag: 你这名字。。。
<gebjgd> 红旗说 debian路过
<redflag> 嘛
<redflag> 这根某个发行版没关系
<redflag> 不过是百度贴吧的id而已
<redflag> 好吧
<redflag> 准确的说是朋友对我id的简称
<ZhuangYa> 发布会好囧- -
<ZhuangYa> 人特别少。就一个小教室，目测少于40人
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, fedora本来就不是好发行版
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 同意，我今天来就是和朋友面基来的。。。。Fedora 发布会只是个借口（为了让大家都出门。。）
<gebjgd> piggybox, 美国恐怖故事2出了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 我竟然都不知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 那个不好看
<gebjgd> ofan, 我喜欢啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 1的结尾没意思
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, 要是说2006年以前 fedora还是热门发行版 现在早就被别的发行版的势头盖过了
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 说了半天，都是我们Fedora支持什么什么，支持什么什么。
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 但是所谓的支持，也只是预装了什么什么软件而已。。sigh
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, 把用户当XX
<mmm3> 正在用fedora的默默路过.
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 不过我倒是趁机俩躺清华。哈哈。。
<ZhuangYa> mmm3 同情
<gebjgd> mmm3, 你说的用也就是在公司巴
<mmm3> 我是学生..
<gebjgd> mmm3, 没个win？
<ZhuangYa> mmm3: 来用 ubuntu 吧。。你看看 #fedora-cn 和 #ubuntu-cn  的人数就知道了 LOL
<gebjgd> ubuntu也是恶心的发行版
<jarod_ch_> 这里有没有用 vimIM的  貌似我装了以后只能用拼音
<gebjgd> 软件源不给力
<mmm3> 用久了感觉都差不多
<jarod_ch_> 其他的输入法没法用
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 那用啥？
<archl> 啥？
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, arch
<archl> 我为什么没掉线
<archl> zhu
<archl> ZhuangYa: 这里用 Ubuntu的不多。不过。来的人多
<ZhuangYa> 其实我现在用 Mac  ..
<ZhuangYa> 但是用过 ubuntu 没错 哦耶耶  还在学校做过活动来着
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, 鄙视
<mmm3> 人生第一个linux发行版就是fedora...
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd:  why 鄙视
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, mac不好用 需要升级
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, 无法滚动
<gebjgd> mmm3, 人生第一个发行版是rh9
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: 好吧。祝你折腾的愉快。
<gebjgd> ZhuangYa, 折腾什么 用了5年了 天天用
<ZhuangYa> gebjgd: good for you
<ZhuangYa> 现在在介绍 seafile 。。
<hrzhu> ubuntu是推廣力度最大的發行版本了吧 很久以前送光盤 前幾年創始人還來中國演講過
<mmm3> hrzhu, 让我想起当时也要过光盘的羞涩往事
<hrzhu> 以前opensolaris剛出來的時候也來過我們學校推廣 送了一堆光盤 只是沒人用而已。
<hrzhu> mmm3: 8.04的時候很無恥的要了10cd裝的
<mmm3> hrzhu,还好...7.04的时候要了3张
<gebjgd> ofan, 擦 2的演员都没换几个
<gebjgd> ofan, 不知道以为是1的人物穿越了呢
<mmm3> fedora-cn人果然少得可怜...
<archl> 慢慢
<\rs> seafile 是什麼
<gebjgd> \rs, dropbox
<piggybox> ZhuangYa: 其实mac和freebsd一样只有内核不滚，外围你用macports或者homebrew就是滚动的
<ZhuangYa> seafile  是啥。。还是自己 google 吧。
<stardiviner> piggybox: 什么滚不滚的？滚动升级？
<ZhuangYa> 作者比较 hater
<ZhuangYa> piggybox: 恩。。滚动升级这些事情我明白的。
<ZhuangYa> hrzhu:  我之前在学校的时候就派了200张cd
<archl> 奇怪的。
<ZhuangYa> mmm3: fedora-cn 和 ##fedora 的人都少的可怜。。
<mmm3> ZhuangYa, 只有用fedora我的上网本分辨率才正常....
<archl> 上班时这样聊天的太少了。多数是中国人吧。
<ZhuangYa> mmm3: 什么叫才分辨率正常？
<gebjgd> mmm3, 啥上网本
<archl> 或者就是服务的。
<archl> mmm3:  samsung 的吧。
<mmm3> ZhuangYa, 1024 x 600是正常,别的ubuntu,debian,arch都是800x600
<mmm3> 华碩的
<gebjgd> mmm3, 说明你还没入门
<hrzhu> 那時候我去聽ubuntu創始人的演講 我感覺這人就是個商人的思維 所謂ubuntu會發展成這樣 當時就規劃好的
<gebjgd> mmm3, 分辨率都搞不定
<mmm3> gebjgd, 这确实
<hrzhu> ubuntu不是還想做手機上os嗎 還搞了個ubuntu one
<gebjgd> ofan, piggybox 邪恶力量不是早就完了么
<gebjgd> ofan, lucifer和michael同归于尽了
<imadper`> .
<imadper> .
<gebjgd> ofan, piggybox 怎么又出续集了？
<mmm3> gebjgd, 那你说怎么搞定
<ofan> gebjgd: 复活了
<ofan> gebjgd: 你凹凸了
<gebjgd> ofan, 我操
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我又不看恐怖片，对我说干嘛
<gebjgd> ofan, 我好久没看了
<ofan> gebjgd: lucifier被死神封印在那小子脑袋里了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 毕竟你们2个在美帝
<gebjgd> ofan, 补课去
<ofan> gebjgd: 然后他基友穿越到未来拯救他基友
<gebjgd> .......
<gebjgd> ofan, 这么狗血的剧情？
<ofan> gebjgd: 但是最后还是变lucifier了
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我顶多看看吸血鬼片。。。
<archl> 电影越是狗血越是狗血。
<ofan> gebjgd: 是啊，没大有意思了，不过都会有妞，妞都很正
<ofan> gebjgd: 推荐看X-Files
<ofan> gebjgd: 比这强的多
<gebjgd> ofan, 看妞不如看斯达巴克
<piggybox> 老婆前阵子说李安新片Pi很不错
<ofan> gebjgd: 他们的爹也复活了一次
<gebjgd> ofan, 里面全是裸女
 * ZhuangYa 吃饭去咯。
<ofan> piggybox: 屁？
<gebjgd> ofan, 不看了 太狗血的剧情了
<gebjgd> piggybox, ofan 找不到Pi
<ofan> gebjgd: 斯巴达2我还没看完
<piggybox> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454876/?ref_=fn_al_tt_4
<ofan> gebjgd: 除了打打杀杀就是OOXX
<piggybox> Life of Pi
<gebjgd> ofan, 对啊 里面都是美女的裸体
<ofan> 屁的一生
<ofan> gebjgd: 适合你，老色鬼
<gebjgd> piggybox, 给链接
<gebjgd> piggybox, 不是imdb
<piggybox> ofan: 哈哈，数学那个Pi
<ofan> piggybox: i know
<piggybox> gebjgd: 去电影院看
<gebjgd> ofan, 是啊 我当时就看裸女
<ofan> github的markdown怎么这么奇葩
<drocula> 别去 白花钱
<ofan> https://github.com/ofan/hs-scheme
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: ofan/hs-scheme · GitHub
<\rs> ofan: github markdown怎麼了？
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: ofan/hs-scheme · GitHub
<archl> 花钱这么可怕么。 - 花钱话多了
<gebjgd> drocula, 那你给个下载
<ofan> \rs: 跟我本地预览的效果不一样
<drocula> 你看就是浪费
<gebjgd> drocula, 老婆想看 我有什么办法
<drocula> 看泰囧都比那强
<gebjgd> drocula, 泰囧看完了
<gebjgd> piggybox, 今天下午5点那场
<gebjgd> piggybox, 准备银子
 * archl 很不理解 泰囧 -  这些可能性太无聊了。
<gebjgd> ofan, http://dianying.fm/
<^k^> gebjgd 啥, ⇪ 电影FM - 最大最全的电影资源库
<ofan> gebjgd: 没豆瓣全
<gebjgd> ofan, 有 屁的生活
<ofan> gebjgd: 你这叫chinglish
<gebjgd> 擦 枪版
<piggybox> gebjgd: 这不废话，又没出dvd
<ofan> gebjgd: 推荐看margin call
<ofan> piggybox: ^^
<gebjgd> 30欧 不可避免的要走掉了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过你这口味的估计不喜欢
<piggybox> gebjgd: 德国电影这么贵
<gebjgd> piggybox, 3D的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 1个人12欧 开车过去 老婆买点吃喝的东西
<gebjgd> piggybox, 30欧 妥妥的
<gebjgd> ofan, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-20130127-110112.php
<^k^> gebjgd 啥, ⇪ ?? partagé sur ZimageZ par gebjgd
<gebjgd> ofan, 没法看
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 昨天去wertheim了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 那里有什么看的
<archl> gebjgd: 德国电影 30额。我这里电影￥13，3D的。
<gebjgd> archl, 北京没戏  50软民逼
<archl> gebjgd: $30 也差不多。
<archl> gebjgd: 和大城市比什么。
<archl> gebjgd: 你在哪里。
<gebjgd> archl, 你在铁岭？
<archl> gebjgd: 唉？那是什么地方。
<archl> 不是。
<archl> 辽宁没去过。我去过最北的地方是北京。
<archl> 断线？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 鞋还不错。
<archl> 奇怪的地方
<shuiyoushui-win> hello
<^k^> shuiyoushui-win, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 13.24天
<shuiyoushui-win> 终于找到组织了
<shuiyoushui-win> 哈哈
<shuiyoushui-win> 大家新年好～
 * imadper 以前在学校, 看电影都不考虑6g以下的版本的...
 * imadper 现在只敢看2g以下的了. 
<imadper> imtxc_away: ^^^
<imadper> adam8157: 打算ubuntu phone出来之前, 不换手机了. 够支持贵公司的了吧!~
<archl> imadper: 。一年下载不到 100g 的我怎么说你呢。
<shuiyoushui-win> 学校也是要走流量，我们学校一直要买流量的
<shuiyoushui-win> 而且ip还要单花钱
<alayasix_> fedora 啥时候窜到18了。。
<archl> alayasix_: 因为19正在制作中
<shuiyoushui-win> 前几天，今天下去我去清华的那个简陋的fedora会议了
<archl> adam8157:  内部Ubuntu Phone订单外卖，你准备好了吗？
<archl> shuiyoushui-win: 什么样的会议？
<archl> shuiyoushui-win: 吃烤香肠？
<archl> 现场烤香肠么？
<alayasix_> archl: 四年前还搞了fedora9 的cd，那时候ubuntu才8
<jlzhang> hi
<shuiyoushui-win> 就是一个教室，介绍fedora的openshift和libpinyin
<^k^> jlzhang, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 13.23天
<shuiyoushui-win> 我是在网上看的通知，过去打了个将由
<archl> shuiyoushui-win: 哦。其实也就能干这个了。
<archl> shuiyoushui-win: 突然想起日本的那种集合宿舍了。额。很少见啊。
<mmm3> shuiyoushui-win, 就这俩?
<archl> mmm3: 2个就讲很久很久了
<shuiyoushui-win> 然后我就出来了
<shuiyoushui-win> 后边没听了
<jlzhang> 这里有搭建squid服务器的经验的朋友吗？
<shuiyoushui-win> 作为一名普通用户，我听的云里雾里
<mmm3> 这有什么好介绍的...
<jlzhang> 我搞了个squid加速本地访问WEB的质量，但是发现搭建使用时候反而访问慢下来了……
<jlzhang> 本来网页打开1秒就读取完毕的页面，现在都一卡一卡的。
<alchymia> hello
<^k^> alchymia, 好.. . ㍪ 新年快乐，春节: 13.22天
<UU123> arch右健是如何添加“解压缩到此处”搞了好半天也没弄好
<ofan> UU123: 跟DE有关跟arch没关系
<UU123> ofan: 才安装好这个，其它都弄好了，就这个解压缩老是弄不好
<UU123> 我需要添加到右健菜单上，搞好久还是不会弄
<\rs> ofan: facebook hacker cup
<ofan> \rs: what?
<ofan> http://www.xfront.com/Haskell/Why-Functional-Programming-Matters.pdf
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: type: application/pdf
<gebjgd> UU123, 跟de有关系  你要说清楚什么de 什么wm
<UU123> gebjgd:xfce4 :-D
<gebjgd> UU123, xfce4-goodies
<gebjgd> UU123, thunar装plugin
<UU123> gebjgd:多谢，我安装一个看看
<gebjgd> UU123, 这些wiki不是都介绍了么 为什么还在这里问？
<gebjgd> UU123, arch没有问题 wiki都解答了
<UU123> gebjgd:WIKI我查阅了XFCE4的，目录上面我没有找到在哪里
<cleamoon> $ T_\mathrm{värm.innan} $ = $ 45^{\circ}\mathrm{C} $ 實在不明白了，這句話在latex有什麽錯呀？為什麽總說! Please use \mathaccent for accents in math mode. ？
<gebjgd> cleamoon, google搜
<gebjgd> UU123, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce4
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ t: Xfce - ArchWiki
<ndd> 有个视频要分享
<ndd> 谁要
<ndd> 要的说
<gebjgd> ndd, 分享吧 放到youtube上就是了
<ndd> 不放
<ndd> 我上不了那个网站啊啊啊
<UU123> gebjgd:指的是这个？？4.3.4 切换到旧式的没有thunar选项的右键菜单
<ndd> 我放在Ubuntu One上
<gebjgd> UU123, wiki -> thunar
<gebjgd> UU123, 能力
<ndd> gebjgd:
<ndd> 也不知道到什么时候才能成功了
<ndd> 很慢
<ndd> 网速太慢了
<UU123> gebjgd:多谢指点，我去看看
<wiiw> 放优酷
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .....網上搜的和我試出來的不一樣.....
<archl> ubuntu 不相信 wiki
<archl> ubuntu 真的不算用户支持的好的发行版
<ndd> 怎样才算？
<ndd> LOL
<ndd> Ubunu明显就是一个商业公司在后面推行的发行版
<ndd> Ubuntu
<ndd> 刚才少了一个T
<chendy> 为什么linuxsir.org无法访问啦？
<archl> 不是吧。。。连 gmail 邮箱都不出内容了。。。
<black_angel> 估计是服务器出现问题了
<black_angel> gmail 倒还正常
<inode_lf> chendy: 防火墙的DNS污染，把linuxsir.org的IP地址加到hosts文件里就可以用https方式打开了
<chendy> 是这ip么？218.21.128.105
<chendy> 不行啊，我记得是托管在福建的机房呀。现在解析出来的是内蒙古呼和浩特联通ip
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<archl> mosesofmason: mosemose。
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师.
<inode_lf> chendy: 你只能用那些在线IP查询的IP了
<inode_lf> chendy: 在线查询的IP还都准确，不要他们解析了
<cleamoon> LOL，瑞典大學的latex教材裏寫的：unix是我們的工作機使用的系統，windows是一個應該知道其存在的系統~
<\rs> ofan: 可以玩一下
<black_angel> I would rather believe that, unix/unix-like operating system is the only os in the world.
<cleamoon> black_angel, don't use the word "that" before a comma
 * imadper 还是说中文吧...
<imadper> douban访问不正常呀.
<imadper> eexp: 早.
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<imadper> cfy: ?
<cfy> imadper: 花了３个小时到杭州。。。
<imadper> cfy: 又该去上班了, 不开心?
<imadper> cfy: 3小时?! 你骑自行车过去的?
<cfy> imadper: ....主要是等车花的时间多。。。
<imadper> lol
<imadper> cfy: 我每天上下班都要三个小时
<imadper> cfy: 不算什么的
<cfy> imadper: gaoji......
<cfy> imadper: 你这么一说。。。那我下个周末，再回家？
<imadper> cfy: 回去呀!
<imadper> cfy: 多陪陪爸妈多好
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，不错。
<bluezd> test
 * mosesofmason 的机器人觉得应该是 TEST SUCCESSFUL 了
<^k^> bluezd, 点点点. ㍬ 新年快乐，春节: 13.14天
<cfy> imadper: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/35996047/
<imadper> bluezd: 早.
<bluezd> imadper: 早
<cfy> bluezd: morning
<bluezd> cfy: morning
<imadper> cfy: 88 rmb...
<imadper> cfy: 算上运费, 100了
<imadper> cfy: 这个不免运费的..
<cfy> imadper: 是呀。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 样子也不好看... 那个牛真丑....
<cfy> imadper: 你有没有用过powerline?
<imadper> cfy: 干嘛的?
<imadper> cfy: 没用过
<imadper> cfy: 插件吗?
<cfy> imadper: 就是让mode line变得奇特点，你可以试试，list-packages理由
<cfy> imadper: 就是让mode line变得奇特点，你可以试试，list-packages里有
<imadper> 16 aur/powerline-git 20130123-1 (10)
<imadper>     Replaced by python2-powerline-git and python-powerline-git.
<black_angel> 这龟速网络
<cfy> imadper: 这啥？
<imadper> cfy: powerline的aur...
<imadper> cfy: 我的list-packages里面没有呀....
<cfy> imadper: 少源估计
<imadper> 怎么添加? 我还没弄过.
<imadper> ok
<imadper> 这么高级....
<imadper> 这我得自己打上去...
<cfy> imadper: 内线给你了，放进去就好
<imadper> cfy: 我在弄列模式
<imadper> cfy: 不然会考走每一行的cfy:
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<cfy> imadper: C-@标记一下，然后C-x r d即可
<imadper> cfy: gaoji
<cfy> 会删除头和尾标记点形成的矩阵
<imadper> bug le.
<ofan> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3063652/whats-the-status-of-multicore-programming-in-haskell
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: concurrency - What's the status of multicore programming in Haskell? - Stack Overflow
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 好了....
<cfy> imadper: .....
<adam8157> roylez_: 手机上用啥todo? rtm or any.do?
<cfy> adam8157: Mobileorg
<cfy> adam8157: 配合电脑端Org Mode
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: dgt gtd
<cfy> adam8157: roylez_: all you need to do,is remove vim,and install emacs,lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 踢他
<cfy> @_@
<roylez_> adam8157: 这赐你来
<cfy> emacser真是苦
<ofan> cfy: vim党是这里的执政党
<\rs> ofan: 在玩嗎，後天結束
<cfy> 这里是一党专政的。。。给忘了。。cc ofan imadper roylez_ adam8157
 * cfy 不过emacser是不会放弃的
<roylez_> cfy: 想造反？lol
<adam8157> cfy: 我们是一党执政, 多党辅政
 * adam8157 和天朝一样民主
<imadper> cfy: ... 恩, 我们要顽强.
<cfy> imadper: 靠你了。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 用elisp打败vim-script
<cfy> imadper: 要不你也转C，然后获得op......
<ofan> \rs: 还没开始？
<imadper> cfy: 转c也没op.. 你看hamo
<cleamoon> http://share.renren.com/share/277255936/15212666886?from=0101010302&ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=5&fid=21214076653&ff_id=277255936&platform=0&expose_time=1359291337
<cleamoon> 张欣悦Cinrry
<cleamoon> 张欣悦Cinrry:这人嘴里得多.......
<cleamoon> ◆◆
<cleamoon> 分享
<cleamoon> [查看下一张]
<cfy> imadper: 当 adam8157 领导就有了
<cleamoon> 【这才是种植牙】牙医帮1名36岁男性患者拔智齿，拔下后竟发现，智齿上有1株近1公分高的嫩绿新芽，还有2片新叶，原来是卡在蛀牙洞里的番石榴仔发芽了 因为该男子的智齿刚好位在上颚第8颗，下排没有对应的牙齿可以咬合，且患者刷牙也不彻底，这株新芽才能幸运保留下来。
<imadper> cfy: ....
<cleamoon> 發多了...
<MeaCulpa> 用编辑器没必要一定要搞脚本嘛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 用vim, 没必要一定要t emacser嘛~
<cfy> MeaCulpa: imadper: 对的对的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 悲催
<imadper> sigh...
<MeaCulpa> 合着用windows还要折腾winapi？悲催
<cfy> vimer因为自卑，所以总提脚本 cc MeaCulpa imadper roylez_ adam8157
<cfy> emacser都不提的呦
 * MeaCulpa 没写过一句vimscript
 * cfy 没写过一句vimscript +1
<ofan> \rs: 刚注册了，不太懂规则，你要参加？
<imadper> 写过 set nu 算不算写过?
<cfy> imadper: 不算
 * imadper 没写过一句vimscript +1
<\rs> .vimrc 難道不算嗎
<ofan> \rs: 貌似下周才开始
 * MeaCulpa 用Linux没写过一句C
 * MeaCulpa 用Windows没写过一句C++
<cfy> \rs: 只会写个C的hello world,显然不好意思说写过C
<ofan> \rs: 主要是做算法？
<cfy> \rs: 而且，不当script用嘛，应该是偏向配置
<imadper> cfy: 那个, e2wm....
<cfy> imadper: 什么？
<\rs> ofan: 是的
<imadper> cfy:  20130116.... available  simple window manager for emacs [source: github]
 * ofan 准备写个ansi c的解释器
<ofan> \rs: o
<imadper> cfy:   egg                20120825.924 available  Emacs Got Git - Emacs interface to Git [source: github]
<cfy> imadper: 不是有magit么。。。。我觉得挺好用的。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, magit在用.
<imadper> cfy: 不知道哪个更好...
<cfy> imadper: magit还支持删除remote branch....
<imadper> cfy: 支持自己输入指令... 所以, 全都支持...
<\rs> 到最後還是會用命令行的，放棄折騰這些插件吧
<cfy> ofan: 要不你写个c->common lisp的吧
<cfy> \rs: @_@,vimer了吧
<cfy> \rs: emacser不是这么想的。。。
 * MeaCulpa 所以很反感awesome
<cfy> \rs: emacser这么想:cli不就是那什么，用elisp包装下多方便。。。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 所以很反感awesome, 丫vim 都没逼得我写代码，awesome这破玩意儿...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gaoji.............
<ofan> \rs: 晕 貌似明天就结束round 1
<imadper> cfy: 想要一个perl regexp to emacs regexp的功能..
<cfy> imadper: 到底什么时候emacs能多线程。。。受不了了。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 好像有。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 是呀, 一安装插件, 就卡住了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 还纠结于pl regex...悲催
<imadper> MeaCulpa: awk-go我也装了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这两个还有不一样的？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 区别挺大的吧....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: awk-go是啥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 错了, 叫awk-it
<MeaCulpa> imadper: gaoji, 我一直以为regex全世界都一样
<cfy> imadper: pcre2el
<imadper> mea
<imadper> MeaCulpa:   awk-it             20130126.... available  Run AWK interactively on region! [source: wiki]
<cfy> imadper: 专门转换的。。。
<imadper> cf
<cfy> imadper: 这有个蛋用？
<imadper> cfy: 恩. emacs的正则不好用.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 啊emaces不自带这功能? vim里随便搞
<MeaCulpa> imadper: emacs sux then
<cfy> imadper: awk这种不是大多跑在|这里么|....
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 选中之后, M-| 就是.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不用插件的话.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 那就是啦，何必呢
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不知道, 反正我装了.
<imadper> cfy: 可惜一个人, 用不到git-blame...
<MeaCulpa> giter 和emacser一个德行，希望一个工具解决世间一切问题
<cfy> imadper: git-blame是干啥的？
<imadper> cfy: 看名字是用来查看, 某个代码, 是谁提交上来的.
<cfy> imadper: gaoji...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不不
<cfy> MeaCulpa: emacser希望透过emacs来解决所有问题
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有点差别
<inode_lf> 最大的irc灌水频道
<pity> cfy: git blame 是查看某个文件某行是谁提交的
<cfy> pity: gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> 其实我个人觉得Github没必要提供hosting, 而应该把存储，网络和认证交给开发者自己解决，它做好tracking即可
 * MeaCulpa 貌似看到这样的网站，忘了
<cfy> gitcafe?
<pity> cfy: 可以看到那一行是谁提交，什么时候提交的，属于哪个 cimmit
<cfy> commit...
<pity> cfy: commit
<cfy> pity: awesome
<pity> MeaCulpa: +1
<\rs> ofan: 第二題沒想到好方法
<MeaCulpa> gitcafe有点接近，其实就是一个全世界统一的trac之列
<pity> MeaCulpa: 看错了……
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我觉得 github 做 hosting 做得最好了啊
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 有沒有看過 seafile
<\rs> cfy: 因爲我不是 lisp 用戶
<cfy> \rs: ?
<imadper> elpa... 真慢...
<MeaCulpa> 但是git user里迷信的人太多，慕名而来的人太多，总想让git解决网络，存储，认证，即使那不是git 核心
<MeaCulpa> \rs: dropbox比seafile快得多且功能基本够用
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 小项目push进dropbox然后share给团队repo 目录即可
<pity> MeaCulpa: 会有同步冲突的问题
<ofan> \rs: 不匹配的时候删掉所有的:)和:( ?
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 不过你的例子的确是，存储，网络，认证可以有人比GitHub做的更好
<MeaCulpa> pity: 会么？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 为什么会？
<pity> MeaCulpa: dropbox 同步问题我遇到过好几次了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 网络不同步
<pity> MeaCulpa: 经常需要终止 dropbox 进程，然后再重新打开 dropbox 才有反应
<pity> MeaCulpa: 所以 dropbox 并不是每次同步都实时的
<pity> MeaCulpa: 当然小项目团队中使用 dropbox 也没大问题，注意先同步就好
<\rs> ofan: 還沒想法
<\rs> git annex
<ofan> \rs: 额 貌似那方法不行
<ofan> :((:)
<\rs> 第三題是 minimum excludant，我用 fenwick tree 做的，不知道常規解決是什麼
<pity> \rs: 那个是用于跟踪大文件的吧？
<\rs> pity: 對，在倉庫中用軟鏈接表示大文件，git-annex另外負責大文件的存儲
<pity> \rs: 印象里今天 #git 频道里有人提到过这个
<MeaCulpa> pity: 恩，dropbox进程要硬杀
<MeaCulpa> pity: 不是啦，master tree可以有一个人专门做gate keeper
<imadper> 在amazon上买书, 会不会同时获得kindle版本的?
<MeaCulpa> pity: 个人做自己branch
<MeaCulpa> pity: 所以对小项目其实还好
<pity> imadper: 不会吧？
<imadper> pity: 哦.....
<pity> MeaCulpa: 嗯，总之使用 dropbox 做代码仓库，记得先同步一下就好
<MeaCulpa> pity: 恩，要是client有参数调这个check interval就好了
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我不太清楚 dropbox 的响应机制，我觉得应该是有一端做出变更，服务器起码要首先接收变更，最好是各同步端同时响应
<pity> MeaCulpa: 类似 pusl mail 那种，而不是隔几分钟检查一下是否需要同步
<archl> imadper: 不会。看对方怎么想了。
<imadper> archl: .... 那不开心...
<archl> eexp: 玩这个 http://al.chemy.org
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Alchemy | An open drawing project
<archl> imadper: 多数有提及 .mobi 的会送- 另一方面
<archl> eexp:  和网络版本的 http://webchemy.org
<^k^> archl 啥, ⇪ Webchemy
<archl> imadper: 买实体书，程序相关的，会送电子版本的。
<imadper> archl: 我看看页面上有没有...
<pity> archl: 真的假的？
<archl> imadper: 不过买程序相关的，不是在 amazon 。
<imadper> archl: 那是?
<archl> imadper: 官方站
<imadper> archl: 谁的官方?
<archl> imadper: 作者。。。
<imadper> archl: ... 哦...
<imadper> archl: 那都是国外的...
<archl> imadper: 哎。那就算了
<imadper> archl: 国外书贵.
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> \rs: 嗨，正太
<gfrog> pity: P姐儿
<\rs> gfrog: ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 真土壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<archl> gfrog: 蛙人。
 * bluezd sigh .....
<adam8157> gfrog: 求推荐android备份工具
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^
<bluezd> adam8157: 没用过备份的工具， gfrog 推荐下
<pity> gfrog: 基娃
<archl> bluezd: 自带的备份工具？
 * adam8157 afk
<gfrog> adam8157: 钛备份嘛。
<\rs> unison bacula
<bluezd> adam8157: 都需要备份啥啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，今天忘给你了。
<adam8157> bluezd: 一些设定
<\rs> obnam
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
 * adam8157 afk, 等会儿回来看看
<\rs> cli黨應該會推崇obnam unison
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd chrome + evernote web clipper = v578
 * adam8157 back
<ofan> \rs: 啥是obnam unison
<cleamoon> http://share.renren.com/share/308175606/15218395316?from=0101010302&ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=103&fin=32&fid=21223560988&ff_id=308175606&platform=0&expose_time=1359291455
<\rs> ofan: backup
<ofan> \rs: google 不到..
<\rs> ofan: 是兩個軟件
<ofan> o
<ofan> 看上去不错
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<\rs> unison 是 ocaml 的，歷史比較久
<soiamso> adam8157: 华为全备份
<cleamoon> 神文呀： http://blog.renren.com/share/275348482/15218386832?from=0101010202&ref=hotnewsfeed&sfet=102&fin=30&fid=21223548362&ff_id=275348482&platform=0&expose_time=1359291455
<caasi> 求助！
<caasi> 筆電無法點亮屏幕
<caasi> 插上設備都沒有顯示充電
<cfy> 大师们睡了么？
<leaveboy> ls
<cfy> leaveboy
<imadper> leaveboy: 我给看成  loveboy了...
<trying> ls: I/O error
<cfy> ............
<cfy> imadper: 大师。。。
<imadper> cfy: 大师, 早.
<imadper> cfy: 公司管住?
<cfy> imadper: 让我一度怀疑你是不是＋８.。。。
<caasi> 在線等啊。。。
<imadper> cfy: 为啥?
<caasi> 開機啟動之後燈亮風扇轉動但是屏幕全黑，USB接口插上設備也沒有顯示在充電。
<cfy> imadper: 怎么可能。。
<cfy> imadper: ’早‘。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: ....
<imadper> cfy: 北京人, 什么时候都问"吃了吗"还有"早"
<cfy> imadper: 原来如此。。。。。这。。。XB啊。。。
<cfy> XB北京人。。:D
<caasi> 沒人理我嗎……T_T
<cfy> imadper: 我住的地方离公司１００米，直线。。
<cfy> imadper: 曲线的话，要走２０分钟。。。
<trying> 台灣的鄉下人也會常用「吃飽沒」來問喉
<imadper> caasi: 没插电源.
<cleamoon> caasi, 什麽叫筆電？
<imadper> cfy: 要过河?
<imadper> cleamoon: 就是笔记本.
<cfy> imadper: 要绕一圈。。。。
<cleamoon> imadper, 哦...
<caasi> cleamoon: laptop
<cfy> gaoji...
<trying> caasi: 哪牌的啊?
<caasi> imadper: 有啦……有插電源
<imadper> cfy: 不能翻楼翻过去?
<caasi> trying: HP
<cfy> imadper: 不容易做到。。。
<imadper> caasi: 电源坏了...
<imadper> cfy: ...
<cleamoon> caasi, 一般現代laptop會有一個鎖屏幕的快捷鍵，你看看是不是按了那個
<trying> caasi: CPU init fail
<caasi> imadper: 不可能吧，剛就拆開來拔了下內存再插回去
<cleamoon> caasi, 你能不能開機呀？
<cfy> imadper: 现在有用powerline么？感觉咋样。。。。我这里感觉配色不好。。。还有点怕，信息显示不全
<imadper> caasi: 金手指上有油脂了.
<caasi> cleamoon: 是可以點亮電源燈但是屏幕不亮啊
<imadper> caasi: 内存再拔下来, 用橡皮清一下.
<imadper> cfy: 还没用呢....
<cfy> imadper: ......(powerline-default)
<caasi> imadper: 金手指是什麼
<trying> caasi: 什型號?
<trying> caasi: 你的手指
<caasi> cleamoon: 試過了，不是那個Fn的
<gfrog> adam8157: bluezd parted没法无损转换分区格式么？
<cleamoon> caasi, 有沒有bois自檢的聲音？有沒有開機的聲音？
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然不行...
<cfy> gfrog: 记得有个工具可以 some fs->btrfs
<imadper> cfy: gaojiè´§.
<imadper> cfy: 不过没有你的粽子gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 嘻嘻
<imadper> caasi: 黄色的那东西.
<cfy> gfrog: 让 adam8157 支持下
<imadper> cfy: 有点儿分不清颜色了.
<cfy> gfrog: kernel 3.4支持 cc adam8157
<caasi> cleamoon: 開機是什麼聲音
<cfy> imadper: C-x 2,失去焦点的那个window的mode line颜色有点坑啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那linux没工具干这事儿？
<cleamoon> caasi, 就是系統開啟的提示音呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<imadper> cfy: 不坑呀...
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是不保险
<imadper> cfy: 我这里正常.
<cfy> gfrog: 有some fs->btrfs的呀
<caasi> cleamoon: 貌似沒有反應
<gfrog> cfy: btrfs就算了，我们那边block的devel极度不推荐这格式
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛东西？
<trying> caasi: 什型號?
<caasi> trying: HP CQ511
<gfrog> adam8157: 600多G啊，我实在不想C&P完了再重分区
<cleamoon> caasi, 你用的什麽系統？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/fstransform.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: 使用 fstransform 无损转换文件系统 — LinuxTOY
<caasi> cleamoon: windows
<caasi> 其實不是我的，是一妹子的
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个肯定超慢的, 看我的comment
<cleamoon> caasi, bios也沒顯示？你確定內存插進去了？
<caasi> 好了好了好了
<caasi> 謝謝大家
<cleamoon> caasi, .....怎麽好的？
<caasi> 好像是金手指的問題
<caasi> 擦了一下
<cfy> adam8157 Commented @ 2012-10-15 14:33 貌似是源分区逐渐减小, 新分区逐渐增长, 同时复制数据..
<cfy> cc gfrog
<imadper> caasi: 恩. 你如果刚刚拆过, 很可能是手指上有油脂, 留在金手指上面了.
<trying> caasi: 你真是個好人
<caasi> trying: 謝謝
<cfy> gfrog: 还是得cp.......
<trying> caasi: 妹子上手沒啊?
<jusss> roylez_: 你用的是什么发行版
<roylez_> jusss: arch
<jusss> roylez_: 安装复杂吗？
<roylez_> jusss: 忘了，只装过两次
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 悲催啊，笔记本电源丟了
<freeflyi1g>  imtxc_away 没买了，倒是买了个蓝牙耳机
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 公司最不缺的就是这个
<jusss> roylez_: 我vbox装了个debian wheezy 自带kde，发现很不习惯，连软件中心都没
<roylez_> jusss: 软件中心是神马
<jusss> roylez_: gui的源
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 有多的？
<jusss> roylez_: 类似于android market
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<jusss> roylez_: 或苹果的store
<cfy> imadper: 大师早
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 那不知道..
<cfy> imadper: 算了，懒得调色。。。。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我先摸个出来用用吧
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 淘宝上低于100
<gfrog> adam8157: 还是cp算了。 cfy
<jusss> cfy: 你的wheezy用的啥de？
<adam8157> gfrog: right choice
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 急用啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 电池还能用20分钟了
<freeflyi1g> :D
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣
<cfy> jusss: de?
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: =,=
<jusss> cfy: 桌面环境
<cfy> jusss: 哦，没有呢，我树莓上用的，ssh过去的。。
<imadper> cfy: 看恐怖小说的时候, 突然看到这个了. ...
<cfy> imadper: ......
<gfrog> adam8157: 600G啊，用usb拷要死人了。
<jusss> cfy: 哦，debian没有sudo 没有firefox？
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥要换fs
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥那么多数据
<cfy> gfrog: 网络传数据啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 之前是ntfs
<adam8157> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 攒了好多年的
<cfy> gfrog: ntfs最好的数据交流系统
<gfrog> cfy: 没另外的大存储了。
<cfy> gfrog: 没有之一。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的数据很少的
<cfy> gfrog: 找 adam8157 借
<gfrog> cfy: 在native linux上不太好用。
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 明早去办公室
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不拍片儿
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 啧啧
<cfy> gfrog: 好吧，既然你linux only...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 希望五月份uds我也能去啊...
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 你们在C记要玩bzr不...
<cfy> gfrog: adam8157 他们不是有几百G内存的系统么？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 我基本不用
<cfy> gfrog: 借来用下，不就好了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa1: 别的组都用
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 应该要去吧，跟你老板说说啊
<gfrog> cfy: 600G放硬盘上？ 死机了咋办？
<cfy> gfrog: 什么？
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 求!!
<soiamso> gfrog: testdisk
<MeaCulpa1> adam8157: 恩kernel的随上游
<gfrog> cfy: 我们这几十T的存储，也不敢使。
<cfy> gfrog: 那数据全丢了。。。
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 还没有肉身翻墙过
<cfy> gfrog: 什么意思啊？
<gfrog> soiamso: 不够大啊，才500G
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我没法帮你跟他说啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 嗯 到时候申请
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你这个要求比较正当啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 得提早，据说还在Oakland
<soiamso> gfrog: rsync ?
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 提早是多早... 会有统一召集吧
 * cfy 怎么没人说话了。。
<cfy> gfrog: 建议你还是继续ntfs
<cfy> gfrog: 数据分区的话。
<gfrog> cfy: 你不懂
<gfrog> cfy: 树莓派上用ntfs效率太低
<cfy> gfrog: 我怎么不懂？
<cfy> gfrog: 我会不知？
<cfy> gfrog: 我可有两台树莓。。。
<gfrog> cfy: 不然我闲的折腾我数据。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 但是，依然是最好的，数据交换文件系统。。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 好吧。。。。那买个新硬盘吧。反正也便宜
<gfrog> cfy: 最好的也有适用情况
<soiamso> gfrog:  你是要看盘上的视频？
<gfrog> soiamso: .
<cfy> gfrog: 2M/s吧
<cfy> gfrog: 确实，如果是ext4啥的，可以到20M/s
<soiamso> gfrog: ext3就可以了吧
<cfy> gfrog: 只要有非linux,就是最好的了。。。
<gfrog> soiamso: 只要能被kernel 直接读写的问题都不大，不过不好转啊。
 * gfrog cp去。
<cfy> gfrog: 做nfs么？
<cfy> 想不出为啥要用树莓？
<gfrog> cfy: .
<soiamso> gfrog: 台机器硬盘不够大？
<cfy> gfrog: 那做啥？
<gfrog> soiamso: .
<gfrog> cfy: 树莓安静。
<cfy> gfrog: 这么说吧，树莓最快10M/s.....网络。。。
<cfy> 这是什么速度啊。。。。。
<cfy> 天哪
<cfy> gfrog: 我能说mba也安静么。。。 cc ofan
<soiamso> gfrog: 其实可以在线缩小的分区格式，就可以用上面的那个链接
<gfrog> cfy: 树莓300块，mba 6000+，别逼我爆粗
<gfrog> soiamso: 算了，cp去了，有些数据丢了会后悔一辈子。
<cfy> gfrog: 不知道，你做啥？做nfs?
<cfy> gfrog: 还是接上键盘鼠标用？
<gfrog> cfy: 你管我做啥
<cfy> gfrog: 我问问嘛，哪里管你了
<MeaCulpa1> 单个大文件还是无数小文件...
<cfy> 我觉得是后者
 * gfrog 先准备出一个移动硬盘来。
<soiamso> gfrog: 缩小分区不会影响内容就算掉电，如果原文件系统支持的话
 * gfrog /dev/sda2       1.8T  657G  1.2T  36%
<cfy> 这好办啊
<cfy> 哦。。。是ntfs......
 * gfrog /dev/sdb3       883G  195G  688G  23% 哦，不错，移动硬盘上刚好还有地方
<cfy> @_@
<cfy> gaoji......
<cfy> 动不动就这么多。。。。
<cfy> 还是sda2和sdb3.....
<soiamso> cfy: 估计没有搞lvm
<cfy> soiamso: 分区都是ntfs....你搞lvm...木有意义啊。。
<soiamso> cfy: 我话说分区多而已
<gfrog> soiamso: 木有lvm，我不太爽那货。
<cfy> soiamso: 哦。。。我有台台式。。准备4 primary......
<gfrog> soiamso: 除了ks脚本自动分区的硬盘，我的系统上都没lvm
<cfy> gfrog: 因为效率？
<soiamso> gfrog: 很好用阿，如果加硬盘的话。
<gfrog> cfy: 因为我搞不定lvm，XD
<gfrog> soiamso: 这种机会很小吧。本子基本不可能，公司的台式机更没戏
<cfy> gfrog: 哈哈，我记得我年轻的时候，喜欢折腾。。。。全用上了。。先是加密，再lvm.......
<soiamso> gfrog: 你cp前先吧 内核的  elevator 调节成 deadline 就不会卡了
<soiamso> gfrog: 你现在cp的时候
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么搞？
<soiamso> gfrog: cfq在cp大文件的时候会卡其他IO程序
<gfrog> cfy: 之前用windows，加密用了truecrypt，结果现在读速度才4MB/s，md
<soiamso> cfy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CFQbyDefault
<^k^> soiamso ⇪ ti: CFQbyDefault - Ubuntu Wiki
<gfrog> soiamso: 还木拷呢。
<soiamso> gfrog: 拷之前调 echo 那个可以临时调吧好像
<cfy> gfrog: 怎么 soiamso走了。。。第一次听说这个。。。。
<cfy> gfrog: good luck...不过只是对拷的话，不用想这么多吧。。。拷就是了。
<roylez_> gfrog: http://p8.qhimg.com/t0145b24f8932ecf4b4.jpg
<leaveboy> 鼠标截图那个好用点
<imadper> import
<abine> M
 * gfrog 渣席怎么打一枪就跑。。
<abine> G蛙
<abine> 还不睡啊
<abine>  LOL
<imadper> 好恐怖...
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.titaniumtrack.com/kb/titanium-backup-kb/titanium-backup-licensing.html#use-donate-license-on-several-phones
<^k^> adam8157 啥, ⇪ Titanium Backup Licensing | Titanium Track
<adam8157> gfrog: market买的不能转
<cleamoon> http://cailun.info/uploads/artists/wikipedia_robmatthews.jpg
<abine> ///
<xdbot> 大家好
<^k^> xdbot, 好.. . ㍘ 新年快乐，春节: 12.97天
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gebjgd> mosesofmason 屁雾？
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<^k^> mosesofmason: .. ..
<cleamoon> kk都無語了...
<gebjgd> cleamoon kk被他的屁雾伤的无语了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 機器人害怕沼氣污染
<gebjgd> cleamoon 屁王无敌
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 屁大聖，收了神功吧~
 * mosesofmason 从一团烟雾中出现了
<gebjgd> cleamoon 哈哈哈
 * mosesofmason 的机器人连忙以不可能的角度向 gebjgd 张大的嘴巴里扔了一只死苍蝇～
<cleamoon> ......mosesofmason到底是什麽玩意？bot？
<gebjgd> cleamoon 人
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ....我從沒看到他說過人話呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon 正在拆笔记本 风扇全是尘土
<cleamoon> gebjgd, suck it out
<gebjgd> cleamoon 他是屁王 显然说屁话
<cleamoon> gebjgd, .......
<gebjgd> cleamoon 笔记本的风扇设计太傻逼了
<gebjgd> cleamoon 太容易被尘土堵住了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 用外接風扇，或水冷
<gebjgd> 笔记本
<gebjgd> 显然不可能
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 外接風扇可能
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 往上澆液氮..
<gebjgd> cleamoon 清完灰尘 世界安静了
<^k^>  05:03
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 你還裝得上？
<gebjgd> cleamoon 是呀 我家的笔记本我都拆过好几次了
<gebjgd> cleamoon 笔记本风扇必须清理的
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 除了一回換鍵盤我從來沒拆過....
<abine> gebjgd: 早
<abine> 拆的时候装回去是不是发现多了好几个螺丝啊
<abine> LOL
<cleamoon> abine, 裝台式機時我經常發現多了好幾個顯卡，硬盤之類的.....
<gebjgd> cleamoon 多拆几次就好了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 最近沒撿到新機器，舊機器都被我玩壞了....
<gebjgd> cleamoon 你所有的笔记本都没拆过？
<gebjgd> 感觉还是无需主动散热的cpu才是未来的主流
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 沒有
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那還很困難吧
<gebjgd> cleamoon 里面一定很多灰尘
<gebjgd> cleamoon arm的就可以啊
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我會用吸塵器...
<cleamoon> gebjgd, arm只是發熱少吧？
<gebjgd> cleamoon 吸尘器不行的的
<gebjgd> cleamoon 不给力
<sinxccc> google 那个 chrome OS book 是 ARM 的不？
<gebjgd> 三星的 那个
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 对
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 趕明我拆開看看
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 現在有什麽好的arm筆記本嗎？
<gebjgd> 是intel的cpu
<gebjgd> 有一款是
<gebjgd> 总共有三款 就一款是arm的 剩下的都是intel的
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 我也翻到了，好像只有最老的一款是
<gebjgd> 据说现在新的amd cpu有功耗7W的了
<sinxccc> gebjgd: Samsung Exynos 5 Dual Processor
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 7W的速度能有1GHz嗎？
<gebjgd> cleamoon 能有
<gebjgd> cleamoon amd的新cpu号称就是省电
<gebjgd> sinxccc 对于linux用户来说有arm就够了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 確實，arm足夠
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 也是
<gebjgd> 娱乐直接上android
<sinxccc> 而且基本 linux 上面常用的软件也不会有兼容性问题
<gebjgd> 游戏什么的都有了
<sinxccc> RMS 大神用 MIPS 的笔记本都能玩得很 high…
<gebjgd> 我准备买个强劲的arm平台 装cm rom娱乐用
<sinxccc> 如果 linux 上能有一款性能强，跟系统结合紧密的 android 虚拟机的话，日常和娱乐软件就能上很大一个台阶了
<sinxccc> 直接在 sandbox 里跑 android 应用
<gebjgd> 不需要虚拟机 直接跑android就行了
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 在机器上直接跑 android？
<gebjgd> 是啊
<gebjgd> 弄个强劲的arm 直接跑android
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 那就没法干活了。Emacs for android 太废柴
<gebjgd> sinxccc 有vim
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 去~
<gebjgd> 谁用emacs
<sinxccc> 不过 ssh 到工作站干活儿也行就是了
<gebjgd> android上有vim 足够了 弄个busybox啥的 随便搞
<gebjgd> Android当terminal也绝对省电
<sinxccc> 之前见到有人在 EC2 上租了个 large 实例当日常的开发环境用
<abine> 省电？
<abine> ge
<gebjgd> 当然省电了
<gebjgd> Android的设备多少w
<abine> gebjgd: 安卓吃电很厉害啊
<abine> 你怎么说省电了
<gebjgd> abine 比x86省电不？
<abine> 一天充一次电
<abine> LOL
<sinxccc> abine: 那是对手机那个小身板电池而言
<sinxccc> abine: 对笔记本这么大的东西就另当别论了
<gebjgd> abine 那是你的手机烂
<abine> 我没用安卓手机
<abine> 哈
<gebjgd> 正在用手机上irc
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 不觉得键盘难用么
<gebjgd> sinxccc 我的都是物理键盘
<gebjgd> Htc dz 和 chacha
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 哦，我没用过带物理键盘的 android 手机
<sinxccc> gebjgd: 对了，最早的时候用过很短一段时间的 G1
<gebjgd> sinxccc 用了物理键盘的手机就没法用其他的了
<gebjgd> sinxccc 屏幕键盘太次了
<gebjgd> sinxccc 速度手感不是一个层次
<gebjgd> 擦 原来是&符号错了
<abine> 用微软的bing搜索木马
<abine> 你猜搜到神马东西
<abine> 网购木马超值热卖中
<abine> 木马100%正品！不满意7天包退换，闪电发货
<abine> 货到付款，值得信赖！！
<abine> buy。。。。。com
<abine> 老板，来一份爆炒木马加点番茄汁
 * mosesofmason 慢慢的踢了踢gebjgd的屁屁
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-20
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • MacBook Air安装了11.04之后efi固件被毁了，也没法启动了！！求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454768 之前看过http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329098 可是没有光驱没法做光盘，帖子中的另外一种方法的地址也失效了 我现在该怎么重刷EFI 固件？ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 hugh.ma — 2014-01-20 0:35
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 求个好用的shadowsocks客户端以及fcitx问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454770 1,不知道各位用的？有什么好的可以推荐么？ 2,我下载了fcitx-googlepinyin源码，编译安装了，但是在fcitx输入法下面没出现googlepinyin，用源安装的也没有 统计信息: 发表于 由 eggsmiao — 2014-01-20 9:2
<^k^>  ─> 8
<MeaCulpa> .
<leeeee> 怎么没人？都回家了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装GNOME3后，鼠标箭头不见了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454771 UBUNTU13.10，安装了GNOME3 ，开机界面输口令时，找不到鼠标箭头，怎莫解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzip — 2014-01-20 9:51
<leeeee> 你好
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • vmware + 64位 xubuntu 12.04 下编译android，依赖包安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454772 按照官方编译android教程 http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html 上说的，需要先安装一堆东西 Quote: $ sudo apt-get install git gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \ zip curl libc6-dev libncurses5-dev:
<^k^>  ─> i386 x11proto-core-dev \ libx11-dev:i386 libreadline6-dev:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 \ libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos \ python-markdown libxml2-utils xsltproc zlib1g-d …
<void1> 好像龙芯本又开始团购了
<leeeee> 呼叫兔子
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增Ubuntu正體中文站 (臺灣) 鏡射支援 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454773 Ubuntu-TW.png 今日，Ubuntu正體中文站Linux Deepin鏡像源正式上線，至此Linux Deepin臺灣鏡像站增至4個，臺灣用戶從官方鏡像更新緩慢問題，已得到妥善緩解！非常感謝Ubuntu正體中文站管理員主
<maplebeats> dungeon_archl: 你妹
 * dungeon_archl 摸摸 maplebeats 没有一丝泥土
<dungeon_archl> g 23333
<^k^> dungeon_archl: 23333 http://lmgtfy.com/ DPY19L1 dpy-19-like 1 (C. elegans) [Homo sapiens (human)]. Gene ID: |23333|, updated on 7-Jan-2014. Summary. Other designations. DPY-19-like protein 1, |...|
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats: 收到你的万元户证明了？
<dungeon_archl> .
<maplebeats> dungeon_archl: 那是什么玩意
<kingbo> openvpn连接成功，却上不了网，头大
<Zesty_> DNS缓存清理一下试试
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 网关对了吗
<zenNamaste> kingbo: vpn问题, 先看网关
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 好象就是网关问题，没有思路，不知道给什么信息出来
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 就给你的网关出来给大家看.
<zenNamaste> kingbo: to be nice  ---   :-)
<kingbo> 192.168.20.0    192.168.20.5    255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 tun0
<kingbo> 192.168.20.5    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 tun0
<huntxu> kingbo: 你的上不了网啥意思
<Zesty_> 我这儿之前出过一次毛病，开始估计大概也是网关
<Zesty_> 是啊太笼统了
<kingbo> huntxu: 我服务器设的是192.168.20.1,客户端出来的是ifconfig tun0 192.168.20.6 pointopoint 192.168.20.5 mtu 1500,这个192.168.20.5是怎么出来的，192.168.20.段都ping不通
<huntxu> kingbo: 贴下ip route结果，我都忘了route的输出是怎样的了，太久没装
<zenNamaste> 搬个小马扎来围观大神解决问题.
<kingbo> 我的网络很复杂
<huntxu> kingbo: 192.168.20.5 是你vpn服务器自动分配的p2p地址啊
<kingbo> huntxu: 这个干嘛用的，路由？网关？不是用的192.168.20.6吗
<huntxu> kingbo: 怕p
<huntxu> kingbo: p2p 本地20.6，对端20.5
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点. 11:07 新年快乐 : 10.537天
<onlylove> 数学家Norbert Wiener说：如果你与奴隶比赛，你也会变成一个奴隶。
<onlylove> “任何一种艺术，不管是否重要，如果你想要在该领域出类拔萃就必须全身心投入”。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<kingbo> 唉，今天可怜的代理。。。。。。快罢工了
<eexpress> roylez: 出来了
<gfrog> mli: 茉莉
<mli> gfrog, 你现在在哪了？ 怎么那么多假期啊，羡慕啊
<gfrog> mli: 假期毛线，是出差
<mli> gfrog, 你们还要去现场啊？
<roylez> eexpress: e渣
<gfrog> mli: 这次是意外
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 11:26 新年快乐 : 10.523天
<onlylove> gfrog: 意外无处不在
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，自动启动Plank后注销/关机按钮不正常了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454774 试了好几个docky，感觉plank最简介干净。 但是把plank加到自动启动程序后，右上角的关机/注销就失效了。。。 有没有人用plank也碰到这种情况的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huanxtt — 2014-01-20 1
<^k^>  ─> 1:28
<zenNamaste> linux 3.13 出来了.
<imtxc> 啊？
<gfrog> freeflying: 又来了个大姐。
<abc_phone> 版本弟。。
<imtxc> 早
<abc_phone> imtxc, 早
<imtxc> 谁给我发的 msg 啊
<abc_phone> imtxc, 你猜
<freeflying> gfrog, lol
<imtxc> abc_phone: 不知道
<abc_phone> imtxc, lol
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 11:39 新年快乐 : 10.514天
<abc_phone> 火车上延迟出奇的高
<imtxc> 总感脚今天应该做件啥事儿，但是想不起来了
<abc_phone> imtxc, 忘记敲码了
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛事儿
<freeflying> gfrog, 帮我来看个问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<freeflying> gfrog, 2b的quantum的问题
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，啥情况？
<freeflying> gfrog, 现在已经可以从netns里访问gre mesh network了, 但是从quantum-gateway的host上不能ssh 进vm
<gfrog> freeflying: vm里面ping host呢？
<freeflying> gfrog, 登陆不了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 木console？
<freeflying> gfrog, 没
<gfrog> freeflying: 额
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫的你管中午叫早...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 早
<gfrog> roylez: 早
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 早
<freeflying> gfrog, vm都能通过dhcp server拿到地址了
<gfrog> freeflying: dhcp在host上？
<freeflying> gfrog, 在quantum-gateway上, netns里跑的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那还是namespace有问题呗？
<gfrog> freeflying: host的interface在那个ns里么？
<freeflying> gfrog, host里到那个tap应该用iptables了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那看看iptables呗。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚iptables还需要对应的一个转换后的interface
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以你得至少有个interface在namespace吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 有啊, 创建了个tap设备
<gfrog> freeflying: tap是二层的啊，叔儿，没ip层的
<freeflying> gfrog, 它连到ovs的bridge上
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，那就不懂了，lol。 ovs完全不知道是啥。
<freeflying> gfrog, tap设备上能看到流量
<freeflying> gfrog, ovs上dump不到任何东西
<gfrog> freeflying: 那就tcpdump看看tap上有没有reply吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 从netns里ping vm, 然后tcpdump这个tap设备, 正常的
<Niac> what a boring day!
<dungeon_archl> 師傅 失傳 二字我險些寫錯了。。。
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats: 你还没说呢。万元户证明到手了没。
 * jerry_ 
 * MeaCulpa Starbucks信号强过公司无线...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 贵摸非开放？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 杀意思
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 听勿懂
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 每个人都在各自囚房中？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 听勿懂
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。就是办公室不是一个超大房间？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 是，大统间
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。那就换路由吧
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 我这里位置好...换设备？Cisco大单子阿
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 啪啪啪。不想了
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 美国的鲤鱼能吃吗？
 * dungeon_archl 觉得应该给美国引入黑鱼
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 早有了吧
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 黑鱼很弱的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 是么。。。
<MeaCulpa> 鲇鱼阿，吞噬一切
<MeaCulpa> 黑鱼算个毛...
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。鲶鱼速度快么。。。怎么感觉吃得不多
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问ubuntu对独立显卡的支持如何？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454776 以前都是在笔记本上装ubuntu，没有遇到硬件驱动的问题。 现在想把自己的游戏PC （为了戒掉游戏！ ） 装成ubuntu. 可是很害怕驱动的问题。 请问我如下硬件如果装12.04以后的版本需要自己再按照驱
<^k^>  ─> 动么？ 主板 华硕P5Q 独立显卡 NVIDA GTX260+ 另外装哪个版本比较好呢。 12,13,14？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xbenben — 2014-01-20 12:44
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 不论如何，美国人受不了太多中国鱼种了。
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 那是，中国鱼都是恶斗长大的
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 早晨看到的文章，某美国城镇某河边餐馆举办活动，20多只船在河上比赛谁的船上蹦上来的鲤鱼多
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 记录最高的1小时100多只。
<zenNamaste> 鲶鱼和鲇鱼不是同一种鱼呀?
<maplebeats> dungeon_archl: 你是指pro？到手了呀
<yanqian> http://www.linux-ren.org/ 这个网站大家可以打开么？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 execution expired
<dungeon_archl> maplebeats: 嗯。
<dungeon_archl> yanqian: 不能。
<dungeon_archl> yanqian: 网站坏掉了
<yanqian> 谢谢大家，看来红旗已经无法照顾linux-ren这个站点了，可惜
<dungeon_archl> yanqian: 。。。红旗。。。和这个站点恐怕这里都没人在意过。。。
<imtxc> test
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 12:58 新年快乐 : 10.460天
<MeaCulpa> 轿车？
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa: 什么轿车？
<MeaCulpa> dungeon_archl: 红旗阿
<dungeon_archl> MeaCulpa:  哦。这里肯定是linux啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38084
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 诺贝尔经济学奖得主建议合法化人体器官交易
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38085
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英特尔将裁减五千员工
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38087
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 女性使男人变得更暴力？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38082
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenBSD请求资助
<Zesty_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454776
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 请问ubuntu对独立显卡的支持如何？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: xbenben
<onlylove> 我记得OpenBSD的吉祥物不是那个红色小魔鬼的
<Zesty_> 这游戏PC也太寒酸了点
<imtxc> onlylove: 那是 freebsd 吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是solidot用那个代表BSD
<onlylove> Zesty_: 哦，260还成，不过貌似有年头了
<Zesty_> 基本上应该只能到现在的主流游戏的最低配置吧
<imtxc> 现在最主流的游戏不是斗地主么
<mk3548208> freebsd是红色小魔鬼，OpenBSD
<Zesty_> 哈哈
<Zesty_> :D
<mk3548208> 看起来是一条什么鱼
<onlylove> 很奇怪的一条鱼，然后netBSD是个旗子
<MeaCulpa> é±¼
<onlylove> 觉得BSD好可怜的感觉
<mk3548208> 为何BSD的发展不如linux，一直搞不明白
<onlylove> mk3548208: 没有IBM这群大佬
<mk3548208> 不过IBM这群大佬为何会看中linux，一直不明白，难道是由于许可协议？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 说那个，BSD协议更宽松，允许你改进后不开源
<onlylove> mk3548208: mit apache，很多，就gpl的要求严
<mk3548208> onlylove, 其实我猜测，当时选择linux的原因，是因为你贡献了代码，别人可以用你的代码，这样每个人只贡献一部分就可以了，如果BSD那他就杯具了，可能需要自己全套开发自己需要的
<onlylove> 不过Openssh就是openbsd的东西
<mk3548208> openssh是个好东西
<onlylove> mk3548208: 许可协议的问题很麻烦，貌似BSD和apache不兼容，然后BSD上的apache httpd一直是1.3没有2
<mk3548208> 没有openssh，或许今天linux还是telnet
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: 大佬出了钱，自然要拉别人下水
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: 不过我摸似乎从Linux一点好处都没得...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以贵摸就是在干砸钱？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸在下一盘很大的棋...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 搞掉oracle么？微软是没指望了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 扶持对手的对手，砸钱搅乱，永远扶持业界第二
<mk3548208> MeaCulpa, 我倒觉得选择linux得了好处，可以免费使用别人的东西，BSD反而得不到任何好处
<mk3548208> 我觉得微软是个非常强大的公司，全部都是自己开发的
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: 是啊，但是硬件落了后手，肥了Intel
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: 比如？
<mk3548208> MeaCulpa, windows全部是自己的东西，包括一整套的生态环境，开源的东西似乎都没用
<newleaves> test 1
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你可以想下微软没有什么
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: 似乎不是...那时候早，win不是搞了别家的么...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 微软...不知道，啥都有，就Offiuce赚钱
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 微软有iis
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有vsstudio
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点. 13:36 新年快乐 : 10.433天
<mk3548208> MeaCulpa, 我能想到的，没有便宜的价格。
<MeaCulpa> iis...一天重启一次
<MeaCulpa> vsstudio...那还得谢谢我摸灭了Borland不是？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 有server,AD office sql 基本这世界上有的东西微软都要掺和下
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，大企业都是
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 是的，如果不是贵摸灭了Borland，还不知道啥样
<MeaCulpa> Borland那种妖货，灭得好
<mk3548208> 只要肯花钱，微软的东西是非常好的东西
<onlylove> mk3548208: 其实BSD安装不如linux友好……
<onlylove> mk3548208: 好你妹，你见iis比apache好还是比nginx好
<MeaCulpa> 我记得microsoft.com几年前没一个server uptime超过3天吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Microsoft Corporation (@ microsoft.com)
<MeaCulpa> 现在大概牛逼了
<mk3548208> onlylove, 这个不好比较
<endle> BSD不是遇到过法律纠纷吗？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 这怎么不好比
<mk3548208> onlylove, apache可以和iis比下，但是iis和nginx不好比
<onlylove> mk3548208: 就算扔掉nginx，那apache httpd也甩iis几条街
<zenNamaste> 我听说, apache在win下, 性能也就一般. 当然, iis更一般...
<MeaCulpa> nb
<MeaCulpa> nginx现在已经被当成httpd用了？NB
<MeaCulpa> 我还以为就是个反向代理呢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这个万金油因为做httpd非常抗揍，就基本上变主流httpd了
<mk3548208> 现在没拿windows server 2012 R2的iis与apache比过，网上的比较都是很早的，而iis一般都是随着windows更新的
<MeaCulpa> 这节奏以后git可以当shell用，emacs可以烧进BIOS
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 貌似份额现在比iis高？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 看到库胖说啥了吧，抓紧把emacs烧进bios恩现在是uefi
<MeaCulpa> 恩，软件嘛，耐操是最重要的，没功能可以慢慢补，接口差人类可以慢慢适应
<MeaCulpa> Gitism
<dungeon_archl> mea
 * dungeon_archl 练习打字
<void1> http://ryushare.com/xbbe63srq0by
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • [求助] dd命令烧卡失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454777 拥有Nook HDplus 觉原生系统不好用遂刷CM 我只有Linux系统 遂用dd命令烧卡但是烧卡结束后，卡无法挂载。我不知道错在哪里。 我是这样干的 df -h sudo dd if=/****/???.img of=/dev/sde1 bs=2M 这样后能正常烧，但是烧出来的卡
<^k^>  ─> 不能被SDcard Reader识别。 不要介绍win怎么做，有win的话我会做。 我的DD命令错在哪里？ 急急 统计信息: 发表于 由 findteam — 2014-01-20 13:47
<onlylove> 表示虽然虚拟机里面有个BSD，但是真心不会玩
<dungeon_archl> 原来苹果还有21.5寸的。我2007年以为最小的是23寸
<dungeon_archl> 2013年还有21.5的啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: ksh的rc是啥？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: .kshrc？
<mk3548208> onlylove, 我以前玩过，有些默认设定与linux有点不一样，给人的感觉是规范
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: en .kshrc
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为毛我的~里面没这文件！
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: what os?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没有可以自己建立阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: .profile总有吧...
<onlylove> mk3548208: 搞的linux很山寨似的，就是发行版多显得很乱
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，.profile有
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就是那个要钱的，openbsd
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你自己写个.kshrc阿，为什么你会觉得会有？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 前几天不是和你说有个银行的活么，那几天搞了个openbsd在虚拟机里面
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: bash有……
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: bash没有
<mk3548208> MeaCulpa, 你用openbsd当防火墙？
<onlylove> mk3548208: 无聊装着玩
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你为什么会觉得bash有？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 从来不碰skel?
<MeaCulpa> mk3548208: ?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不知道啊，我用的linux都有.bashrc啊
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃意思是BSD的没有？
<mk3548208> MeaCulpa, 搞错了，问的应该是 onlylove
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: linux也是skel copy过去的吧，skel是人写的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那个真没用过，不过知道/etc底下有那么个东西
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 管那么多干啥，没有的文件就自己搞起
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有好事没
<onlylove> openbsd默认的wm是fvwm……
<roylez> onlylove: 难怪openbsd要挂
<onlylove> roylez: 这和wm啥关系
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没
<roylez> onlylove: 太小众
<onlylove> roylez: freebsd默认是啥？我记得我上学的时候装的，貌似也很简陋
<onlylove> 我觉得可以坑下jusss，那货喜欢fvwm
<mk3548208> roylez, 貌似没有桌面环境，我自己装的时候好像都没的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 那是你装的时候没要X
<onlylove> mk3548208: 要的话是有的
<onlylove> mk3548208: 需要手工startx
<dungeon_archl> roylez: 有好事没。你太黑了——有好事就直接告诉你了。
<roylez> onlylove: http://www.thedrinkingrecord.com/2014/01/19/romanian-billionaire-saves-openbsd/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Romanian Billionaire Saves OpenBSD | Bingo Blog
<onlylove> 靠，Billionnarie……
<onlylove> 罗马尼亚有几个？
 * dungeon_archl 想：若有问得好事机率，roylez的机率肯定是 0
<dungeon_archl> roylez:
<roylez> onlylove: bitcoin billionarie
<onlylove> roylez: 比特币也能换钱不是……
<dungeon_archl> billion /1000=million
<dungeon_archl> 换句话说是 millionnarie
<dungeon_archl> 不要用老掉牙的美元说话，虽然看起来更大
 * dungeon_archl 觉得自己肯定已经被 roylez 无视了。。。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 那我们用崭新的日元说话吧！
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 哦是 trillionnarie
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 你买到了么？
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 买啥？
<eexpress> .
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 我糊涂了。睡了。
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: bye
<eexpress> .
<roylez> eexpress: ee
<roylez> eexpress: 好久不见
 * wiiw 3.8.0-35-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 01:25:33 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 13.04 ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<adam8157> wiiw: raring 还有7天就eol
<onlylove> > joke
<sevk> onlylove:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/290.html 笑话标题:婚 外 情 : "新婚的激情已经消退了。"甲对乙诉苦。"那干吗不来点刺激的,比如说婚外情什么的?"乙对甲建议。"如果我妻子知道了怎么办?" "这都什么年代了,直接告诉她不就得了"于是甲回到家中对妻子说:"亲爱的,我想一次婚外情会使我们更
<sevk>  ─> 爱对方的。""快放弃这个愚蠢的念头吧,"妻子说,"我已经试过了－－根本就不灵！ "
<onlylove> 靠，让k讲笑话，丫的跑了
<onlylove> sevk: 啥时候春节
<sevk> onlylove, 当母牛回家。 14:24 新年快乐 : 10.400天
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 神回复！
<adam8157> sevk: 啥时候下雨?
<sevk> adam8157, 当母牛回家。  14:26 
<adam8157> sevk: 啥时候打雷?
<sevk> adam8157, 我不认为永远。  14:27 
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 其实我有个很简单的uefi的问题一直解决不了. 除了自己写模块之外, 还有没有办法得到自己的nvram的剩余空间?
<adam8157> sevk: 啥时候zenNamaste亲母牛?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 模块儿我有.
<sevk> adam8157, 我不认为永远。 14:28 新年快乐 : 10.397天
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这个数没export出来到用户层吧
<adam8157> sevk: 啥时候zenNamaste亲母牛?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 对, 我现在每次都是要用自己的模块儿... 好烦
<sevk> adam8157, 时序逻辑混淆了我。 14:28 新年快乐 : 10.397天
<adam8157> 唉 错过了 没意思
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 13.04 安裝Canon2900打印機驅動過程各遇到問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454778 網上方法連接：http://hi.baidu.com/zhuzhenping/item/5e5d7121e538988c9d63d13b 參照這個方法進行安裝，卡在這一步(提示要指定打印機)，下一步不會弄了，請高手幫忙看看 輸入下面命令后 $ sudo /u
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有啥烦的, 插一下出来一堆调试信息 蛮好啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 每次重装的系统, 要scp一次代码呀
<adam8157> =,=
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 验证一个小bug就不要的beaker机器, 还要装kernel-headers和kernel-devel
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 都是问题呀哥
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 编好, 硬插
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 况且, 我有一些securelevel > 0的情况
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不能insmod的
<adam8157> =,=
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 不是不能, 是要签名
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 当然是kernel内置好一些, 明天写个patch
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不过upstream很可能觉得这东西没意义
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 投你一票
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好顶赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 做upstream, 就是需要亲友团我跟你讲
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 3.14 merge window开了, 开森
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 随便说句话, 下面几百个人vote up
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩. 你现在本机用的3.13?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 一般呢, 不到级别的话是不会去ack的, 丢人 =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 哟，又有你的一片patch？
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 3.12
<adam8157> huntxu: momo
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 也对.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你可以, 我还不敢去ack, 我差太多了....
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你臊我!
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 上次tony写了个patch, to是我, cc的别人... 我tmd愣是不敢回复... 既不敢说ack也不敢说review... 连looks ok 都不敢说
<adam8157> zenNamaste: to 你, 你当然要说....
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 说啥? 说ack?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 太怂了, 非得Cc:么?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 回"还行"
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 略懂....
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HMC好傻，自己对着自己Migrate还要把自己ssh key copy给自己...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 要是maintainer写的patch, to是你, 你怎么回复?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 删除字体 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454779 Code: ● ap ~i'^fonts!(fonts-droid|fonts-nanum|fonts-tlwg-sawasdee|fonts-arphic-ukai|fonts-dejavu-core|fonts-freefont-ttf|fonts-opensymbol)' 下列软件包将被“删除”：              fonts-arphic-uming{p} fonts-kacst{p} fonts-kacst-one{p}   fonts-khmeros-core{p} fonts-
<^k^>  ─> lao{p} fonts-liberation{p}   fonts-lklug-sinhala{p} fonts-sil-abyssinica{p} fonts-sil-padauk{p}   fonts-takao-pgothic{p} fonts-thai-tlwg{p} fonts-tibetan-machine{p}   fonts-tlwg- …
<adam8157> zenNamaste: NAK
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好顶赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 以后你丫再也别想有patch被merge了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 谁不好得罪, 你去得罪maintainer
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那回"你最棒了, ack, momoda"
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 这个我倒是敢
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃去年年假休完了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 剩了五天春节休掉
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 不撸!
<gfrog> adam8157: 我准备春天去哪个海岛上玩玩呢
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<zenNamaste> 我擦, 我怎么又戴帽子了...
<bluezd> gfrog: 去蛇岛吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 南沙群岛
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 二沙岛
<adam8157> gfrog: 日本猫岛
<gfrog> bluezd: 蛇岛？ 大连那个？
<gfrog> adam8157: zenNamaste 这是哪只？ 又改名了？
<bluezd> gfrog: 对啊，或者长兴岛，海洋岛．去吃海鲜
<gfrog> bluezd: 没劲，不想在国内岛上玩儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 猜猜, 这么猥琐的会是谁?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦……
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有小jj那个嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 猜的谁?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * adam8157 求发财
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 螃蟹太诱人了
 * MeaCulpa 原来自己Portage 连续2周没成功了
<gfrog> adam8157: 去卖身
<gfrog> adam8157: 去卖肾
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝王蟹 + 生糟梭子蟹，牛逼阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我次奥一只梭子蟹98rmb, 还没吃完，等臭...便宜了客人
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 捐精.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 代孕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 去年过年买了几只梭子蟹, 一只六十软妹币的样子
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，没办法，It's a 宁波 thing
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 土壕
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你需要么?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不需要.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你不是求发财吗... 你去回贴纸上面的电话去
<gfrog> adam8157: 过年吃飞蟹，啧啧。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 说自己是成年精壮男性.
<adam8157> gfrog: 这几天特别想吃安康
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38088
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian技术委员会倾向采用Systemd
<onlylove> 那个委员会有多少人啊，openRC好可怜的样子
 * MeaCulpa openRC 威武
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不怕
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我想知道的是，我可不可以自己搞openrc把系统默认的替换
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Debian + OpenRC?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 嗯，想试试
<adam8157> onlylove: openrc不是替换, 是辅助!
<onlylove> 前Canonical雇员Ian Jackson、现Canonical雇员 Colin Watson和Steve Langasek，
<adam8157> onlylove: 无法替换init, 只能辅助init
<onlylove> 靠，支持upstart的都是C记的嘛
<adam8157> onlylove: 一般就是sysvinit+openrc
<onlylove> adam8157: system V和bsd4.4的init啥区别
<adam8157> onlylove: 说不清 =,=
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 新的kdbus你看好吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 看好啊
<onlylove> adam8157: bsd在说自己的init是"true" unix
<zenNamaste> adam8157: http://www.kroah.com/log/blog/2014/01/15/kdbus-details/   看上去不错的样子
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kdbus details - Linux Kernel Monkey Log
<adam8157> onlylove: bsd认为自己啥都正宗 别人啥都不正宗
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 咋不发==了
<adam8157> leeeee: ==
 * onlylove 被l5e吓到了
<leeeee> 我被12306弄崩溃了
 * adam8157 呵呵
<onlylove> leeeee: 电话，窗口
<onlylove> leeeee: 网络不是唯一途径
<leeeee> 连着两天都没买到票
<leeeee> 后来直接显示不出了。。。。
<zenNamaste> systemd是rh的呀?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 算是吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 上帝关上门，会打开窗是骗人的，门没关，你不必强求跳窗
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 可以看下原文嘛
<eexpress> .
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩, 最近openbsd要死? 是不是以后debian就不用支持kfreebsd了?
<leeeee> 我回程票买的没有这么夸张
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 看不懂
<adam8157> zenNamaste: openbsd和freebsd有啥关系?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没关系呀?
<leeeee> 所以想着网上能买到的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 好像刚有个billionnare说给送钱
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我了个擦...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 啥? 不理解.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我找下log给你看
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不用了, 刚好了羊毛
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 没啥关系啊
<leeeee> 而且我是昨天抢7号  今天就只能八号
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: http://www.thedrinkingrecord.com/2014/01/19/romanian-billionaire-saves-openbsd/
<zenNamaste> leeeee: 抢票也值得抱怨? 12306比tcms响应速度快多了好伐
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 对于debian和gentoo来说, 支持kfreebsd就是保持了和其它内核兼容性, 留住底裤而已
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Romanian Billionaire Saves OpenBSD | Bingo Blog
<leeeee> 明天就只能九号  可是我要买7或8 啊、、
<zenNamaste> adam8157: ... ...
<leeeee> ==  买不到票回不来 啊
<onlylove> adam8157: gentoo也有BSD kernel？
<adam8157> leeeee: 让乐乐给你买机票
<adam8157> onlylove: 必须的啊
<adam8157> onlylove: gentoo不是单纯的linux发行版啊
<leeeee> ==  我没钱
<onlylove> leeeee: 那就晚几天，研究生不着急这个吧
<zenNamaste> gentoo本来就是更像bsd
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥啊，gentoo原来这么复杂
<onlylove> zenNamaste: arch也很像BSD？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 如果你只用abs的话, 倒是有点点像....
<adam8157> onlylove: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/bsd/fbsd/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux Projects -- Gentoo/FreeBSD
<onlylove> zenNamaste: abs是啥
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 但是我觉得不像. 因为我从不用abs
<adam8157> What is Gentoo?
<adam8157> Gentoo is a free operating system based on either Linux or FreeBSD that can be automatically optimized and customized for just about any application or need. Extreme configurability, performance and a top-notch user and developer community are all hallmarks of the Gentoo experience.
<adam8157> http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Gentoo Linux -- About Gentoo
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 工程塑料吧
<leeeee> 我外甥女要上学了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你和我说如果只用abs……
<onlylove> leeeee: 我外甥女大学都快毕业了
<zenNamaste> arch build system
<onlylove> 哦……我没怎么用过arch，不是很习惯
<leeeee> 我侄子还工作了呢
<zenNamaste> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33443  这是啥情况?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 防火墙之父拜年贴遭人一致唾骂
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 去年的
<nyfair> onlylove: leeeee: 然后你们呢
<zenNamaste> adam8157: solidot推荐给我的...
<adam8157> Ian Jackson是我司前雇员啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 正好有事找你，有没有好的非线编软件
<leeeee> 我还在。。念书
<onlylove> adam8157: Ian在猫猫上班过？
<nyfair> 方老做得挺好啊，不服找我来打嘴炮
<nyfair> onlylove: vegas
<adam8157> onlylove: C家前雇员
<onlylove> nyfair: 靠，来个方便点的，前几天用ffmpeg旋转手机视频，不但质量渣了，还卡了
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦……
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是debian founder的那个ian, 是dpkg author的那个
<nyfair> onlylove: 旋转要非编干嘛
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠……
<onlylove> adam8157: 我以为是那个
<nyfair> onlylove: mkv封装一下，加个参数播放时旋转90度不就得了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<onlylove> nyfair: 180……
<freeflying> gfrog, 太奇葩了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我横着录的
<onlylove> nyfair: 好在mplayer可以flip，可是别人不一定有这个
<freeflying> gfrog, http://docs.openstack.org/trunk/config-reference/content/under_the_hood_openvswitch.html#under_the_hood_openvswitch_configuration
<^k^> ⇪ t: Open vSwitch - OpenStack Configuration Reference  - havana
<nyfair> onlylove: 这年头手机播放器都支持旋转了，何必要二压呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞定了难道？
<freeflying> gfrog, 搞不定
<onlylove> nyfair: 电脑……
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果是手机，直接转下手机好了
<nyfair> 你这需求不是非编，就是加个rotate filter重新压片
<onlylove> nyfair: 方校长的事，只能说一半一半吧……反正……什么东西滥用都不是好事不是
<dungeon_archl> adam8157: 乖
<adam8157> dungeon_archl: ...
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 什么东西都充分利用才不是好事
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 求助，12.10改中文字体改不了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454781 如题，安装了几个系统字体后，浏览器显示的字体特别难看！求助，其他字体正常。 1、怎么改回其他字体。 2、除了用ubuntu-tweak，还有什么办法修改系统字体？ 3、彻底删除某种字体？ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 juniz — 2014-01-20 15:25
<onlylove> nyfair: 好吧，我拿炮打蚊子了……之前用过vegas，那个太闹腾
<nyfair> onlylove: 屁民永远是最愚蠢的一群人，我点进土鳖主页，只要让土鳖知道你是中国人马上首页给你推送天安门，这种事情恶不恶心
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 那你说长城是滥用还是充分利用
<onlylove> nyfair: 那是土鳖恶心……
<nyfair> onlylove: x264现在已经足够傻瓜了为什么那么多人还是喜欢用参数恶心无比的ffmpeg mencoder?
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道别的东西……顺便吐槽下ffmpeg，自己都分裂了
<dungeon_archl> onlylove:  对于统治者来说，如何不过饱和的控制是主要课题=充分利用
<nyfair> onlylove: 这事得问候c社，@adam8157
<onlylove> nyfair: 然后debian这边因为ffmpeg的维护者是libav那边的，貌似要强推libav
 * adam8157 我啥也不知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 你敢说你啥不知道？
 * adam8157 我啥也不知道
<dungeon_archl> 本来那个就是社区维护的。。。
<dungeon_archl> 做事的是谁就偏哪边。。
<nyfair> 问题是c社这种什么都喜欢自己来一套的做法和现在libav的风格很像啊
<zenNamaste> 还是我这里用windows安逸
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/14/0120/11/9J1GIF2S0001121M.html
<sevk> adam8157: ⇪ 韩媒:中国在中朝边境部署15万兵力 99改坦克公开_网易新闻中心
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似h264有专利？
<zenNamaste> 我都不知道windows的init进程是啥, 但是用的好好的.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 想知道？可以查下告诉你
<adam8157> 朝鲜赶紧打起来统一吧, 我着急看热闹, 我兔顺便占个出海口什么的就太棒了
<eexpress> onlylove: 源里面有oggconvert
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不用, 为啥需要知道...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不知道也挺好的, 知道了也不能换~
<onlylove> eexpress: ogg不是音频么？
<eexpress> ogg包括ogg/ogv啊
<onlylove> 好吧……
<zenNamaste> ogg当然有视频了. ogv
 * onlylove 表示从没见过.ogv
<nyfair> 你们说哪方面的专利？
<nyfair> 专利各个都有
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38077
<nyfair> 最不干净的是google v8
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 维基媒体考虑支持H.264，引发争议
<onlylove> adam8157: 光纤存储会比local硬盘慢多少？
<adam8157> onlylove: 光纤存储? 会慢?
<zenNamaste> .... ....
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 到了浏览器对话这里，各种视频爆发情况失败。音频好象是 opus，视频是 vp8，结果webrtc只能在 firefox chrom* opera用
<zenNamaste> fc会慢过你的sata?
<onlylove> adam8157: 这边生成100G数据总是比local慢4秒
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你的local硬盘啥接口?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我知道，速度是快……但是hadoop teragen就是慢4s
<onlylove> zenNamaste: sas
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你是fc还是fcoe?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 但是speed只有100M，我怀疑是sata的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没和我说啊……就说是个share storage
<zenNamaste> onlylove: sas不代表快... 还要看存储介质的速度呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: fc/fcoe都很容易设置限速的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: fc的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 还要考虑到你的存储的交换机速度.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 应该是fcoe
<zenNamaste> onlylove: fc...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, fcoe可能性大
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很多host可以共享，应该是fcoe的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: dell的渣渣r610
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 跟可不可以共享关系很大? 问酷胖呀, 职业存储.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 还没怎么折腾坏了4块盘
<stanzgy> /quit
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 库胖做存储的？
<zenNamaste> 恩.
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 共享的fcoe会比local disk慢不
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这个只是接口而已, 你还要考虑存储设备本身的速度呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove:
<nyfair> onlylove: opus和vp9都远没有他们自称的那么优秀，而事实上的媒体标准h.264/h.265都有干货出来，用户不全是傻子，那些掌控协议的人更是精明得很，凭啥让g开头的公司分蛋糕
<nyfair> 一边收着g社的钱说vp8的专利卖给g社，以后自由了，一边继续打压vp9
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: 掉了，其实我理解不了的事情是，光纤存储的速度是本地硬盘的两倍
<onlylove_> zenNamaste: 然后还比本地硬盘慢4s
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这谁家，这么恶心
<nyfair> onlylove_: 这家做得不对么？你要是普通用户，看到渣渣vp8大行其道，x264被打压会有什么感想？
<nyfair> onlylove: vp8质量能超过10年前的rmvb我就发照片
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那就怪了
<nyfair> g社就是垃圾加工厂的代名词
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只求真相，不管vp8质量如何，不过看样子你是不打算发
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实就算你发了照片，其实性别依然很难搞懂，最近的伪娘居然让很多妹子想自杀
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不关注真相，真相你最好去参加各种标准制订会议，事实是h.265和vp9的标准确实都很优秀，但google的实现非常烂
<onlylove> nyfair: 标准是一回事，实现是另一回事
<nyfair> 所以现在只需要比x264和vp8
<nyfair> google最扯谈的塞钱例子就是blender那个电影
<nyfair> 让你觉得vp8貌似很优秀
<nyfair> 他妈的都50k码率了你用mpeg-2都优秀
<eexpress> nyfair: 比啥，没劲。海盗湾支持啥格式，就用啥
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: vp8的视频 http://gigaom.com/2013/08/28/hangouts-hd-vp8-webrtc/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Exclusive: Google+ Hangouts goes HD as it switches from H.264 to VP8. Next up, WebRTC. — Tech News and Analysis
<onlylove> nyfair: 你觉得当年hd和blueray的标准，哪个更好？事实上，好莱坞用谁家，谁就胜出，很多时候是商业博弈
<eexpress> 解码器比来比去，没提高啥
<onlylove> 解码器没意思，分辨率王道
<eexpress> onlylove: +
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 肯定会提高啊。都是等到分辨率高了才有提高。 cc onlylove
<eexpress> 等分辨率高了。网速也高了。
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 但是还是能差1~2分钟就足够忽悠人类了。
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 会被吹成能节省 10%的时间
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方说硬件解码器，这东西nv intel amd三家应该一家一个样，能说谁的好谁就能多活一会儿么
<eexpress> 国内的网络，差几分钟死人过？
<eexpress> 本来就差
<nyfair> onlylove: 不用，解码没有好坏只有对错
<newleaves> Hi ,请教个问题
<dungeon_archl> newleaves: 你妹。直接问。
<onlylove> nyfair: 好的硬件实现和渣的硬件实现，比方说私下认为amd的x86实现很一般
<eexpress> 如果只有对错，何不支持ogg
<newleaves> C语言，怎么把一个整形数字连接到一个字符串末尾
<eexpress> dungeon_archl: 你回家了？
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 因为没必要。都没硬解。。。
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 回家？
<imtxc> newleaves: ....
<newleaves> 比如 part 字符串，连接后形成 part01
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 百分比是好东西啊，可以忽悠人
<eexpress> ogg不会死。这才对。 dungeon_archl
<nyfair> eexpress: 谁不支持ogg了？
<newleaves> dungeon_archl,   嗯  谢谢 ！
<imtxc> newleaves: 连就行了啊
<nyfair> eexpress: 哪个支持html5的播放器不支持ogg了？
<dungeon_archl> eexpress: 新的硬件都支持只有老掉牙的不行
<newleaves> imtxc, 我一时没想起怎么连...
<imtxc> newleaves: 再想想
<eexpress> 说啥呢。支持是说人支持
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 苹果的好像不支持？
<nyfair> dungeon_archl: 好吧，我错了
<lp> 新手学ubuntu或Linux应该注意什么啊?
<onlylove> lp: 注意怎样不被喷
<eexpress> lp: 注意nick
<dungeon_archl> lp 注意 看帮助和wiki和先想再问和有目标！
<lp> thank you
<nyfair> dungeon_archl: 我就是被无尽的wiki吓怕了所以又用回windows了
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 。当然，wiki链接太多了。
<lp> 最近在学习大二层或sdn，有懂这一块的么？
<eexpress> roylez: 你家伙，躲着不出来说话
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 现在还是没出现智能组合型wiki啊，给个目标和几个点自动拼成文章。
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 那样的东西，人很难看懂吧
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 什么东西？
<nyfair> 说起来，谁能告诉我zhihu那个装逼网站后台是啥，为什么只要是政治问题一律是美帝和日本是正确的，只要是系统问题一律是苹果王道
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 你说的智能wiki
<newleaves> imtxc, itoa ...
<dungeon_archl> onlylove: 现在的wiki就是解释太多了，反而看了一半各种遗忘。
<onlylove> nyfair: 日本正确？开玩笑，日本首相连历史真相都不敢承认
<lp> quit
<zenNamaste> HP的机器, 真奢侈... [  946.063610] remaining_size == 109731
<zenNamaste> [  946.063614] storage_size == 327622
<zenNamaste> [  946.063615] max_size == 327622
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要说服的不是我，我又没这种观点
<eexpress> 打赢了的才正确。
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 选择性无视啊
<nyfair> dungeon_archl: 每日推荐经常会上首页的
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 以前看过一个研究，持某种观点的人会去看相似观点的报纸。
<eexpress> 这破irc，nick太长的，都看不到完整的
<onlylove> nyfair: 吸引眼球的
<eexpress> 破罗杰
<dungeon_archl> nyfair: 所以越来越倾向于原观点类似的
 * dungeon_archl 摸摸 eexpress
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 赶紧改nick
<nyfair> dungeon_archl: 而且貌似人家确实有干货，我没啥干货只是觉得不对这种态度我自己都觉得不合适
<dungeon_archl> g 干货
<onlylove> dungeon_archl: 摸摸没用
<^k^> dungeon_archl: 干货 http://lmgtfy.com/ |干货|-|干货|原指脱水后的食品。如今，胡锦涛总书记提出要有“|干货|”，是对党内各项 工作的指导，是对党员干部开展工作的殷切希望和严肃要求总书记的“|干货|”说，是党  |...|
<archl_pai_ee> 短了些
<^k^> mosesofmason: fuck good http://lmgtfy.com/ Collaboration. Camera Gal Danielle Miller. GFDA Travels the USA - Retrospective. Inspiration / Fun. GFDA Travels the USA - Retrospective. 53 Days In 5:53 As |...|
<onlylove> archl_pai_ee: 短了一个字母你也好意思的
<a-t-e> 哈，以前认识个家伙叫 a-l-e
<a-t-e> 这会儿就是吃
<onlylove> nyfair: 别管那些人，那些人都是整天扒拉历史和政治书的家伙
<eexpress> 这破irc, 都不认/clear
<eexpress> 没自定义css颜色
<eexpress> 没头像
<a-t-e> eexpress: 你竟然用Thunderbird
<a-t-e> eexpress: 那个不长进的东西。
<eexpress> 没关联邮件发送
<onlylove> nyfair: 看看天朝试射那导弹的时候米国的评论
<nyfair> onlylove: 那种很牛的，舌战群儒，有这种感觉就当过过嘴炮瘾也爽啊
<eexpress> dcc都没
<maplebeats> eexpress: 神
<a-t-e> eexpress: thunderird就是基本功能实现了，各种糟糕的破玩意儿。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 再牛有什么用
<maplebeats> a-t-e: 你这是什么破名字
<a-t-e> maplebeats: 树果，你被我吃了
<onlylove> nyfair: 历史就是历史，已经发生，无可更改，而且很多事情很难单方面说对或者错
<eexpress> 饭团
<nyfair> onlylove: 我有没有在这个频道说过我邻居那邪教妹子的故事？
<a-t-e> maplebeats: 我这个 nick 就是为了表示吃了你
<onlylove> nyfair: 求别说
<maplebeats> a-t-e: 没看出来
<a-t-e> nyfair: 说说无妨，勾引 onlylove
<onlylove> maplebeats: ate
<onlylove> a-t-e: 吃掉罗杰
<nyfair> 圣经洋洋洒洒几章几页随口吹，滴水不漏，谁来都驳不倒她。问题是这教怎么看怎么不对啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我讨厌一切能引起口水的东西
<a-t-e> onlylove: 。。。你。。。
<eexpress> 一切
<a-t-e> onlylove: 你一说到口水，我想到吃旁边的水果了
<nyfair> 然后人家现在当地方教主了，信徒的十一税全部自己收进腰包。你们觉得她真信那邪教？狗屁！
<freeflying> gfrog, 貌似是gateway上的nat没做好
<gfrog> freeflying: 额……
<onlylove> nyfair: 摩门教啊……
<eexpress> 猴总，基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 在ns里iptables -vn -L -t nat 看看规则有匹配包不。
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神。
<happyaron> gfrog: 问了咩
<eexpress> oops
<gfrog> happyaron: 艾玛，忘了，我擦。
<gfrog> happyaron: 现在就去
<zenNamaste> newleaves: sprintf不行吗?
<happyaron> gfrog: 嗯。。。
<zenNamaste> cc imtxc
<newleaves> zenNamaste,  可以了  用的sprintf()
<zenNamaste> snprintf如果你担心overflow的话
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请用VPN的同学帮忙验证一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454795 github上有个路由表项目叫bestroutetb，我在使用过程中发现针对Linux的脚本有问题，于是发了个issue，现在作者在openwrt上的试验结果跟我不同，但我觉得我的才是linux下的普遍情况。而现在作者找不到
<freeflying> gfrog, netns里的dnat/snat看着没啥问题, 这个东西在host上还有个nat, 貌似不对
<gfrog> freeflying: 听着真奇葩
<freeflying> gfrog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6784652/
<gfrog> freeflying: 我擦，看着头晕。这是ns里的？
<gfrog> freeflying: OUTPUT chain是神马样的包匹配来着……
<freeflying> gfrog, 对, ns里的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine安装程序时出现could not load the DLL library http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454796 如题，如果处理？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-01-20 16:27
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5246.html 笑话标题:狗狗超级模仿秀 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4V1I2oV6ID1qdAACVD7iwyBUAALq-gOQyNAAAJUn822.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:解缙应景题对联 : 解缙自幼好学,出口成章。这年春节,他在后门上贴了一副春联:"门对千竿竹,家藏万卷书。"对门的员外看了,很不高兴,心想,只有像我这样的人家,才配贴这副对联,就命仆人把竹子砍了。不一会,家人来报,解缙的春联改成了:"门对千竿竹短,家藏万卷书长。"员外听
<^k^>  ─> 罢,非常恼火,令人把竹子连根挖出,不料解家的春联又改为:"门对千竿竹短无,家藏万卷书长有。"
<onlylove> 解缙这个是解学士里面的吧……
<onlylove> 我记得是个单口相声
<abc_> onlylove, ..
<onlylove> 还有后文，井底之蛙一身绿，锅中熟蟹披大红
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> 刚那个不好，再来
<^k^> onlylove:http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3414.html 笑话标题:学姐的喜糖 :   学姐结婚,回学校送给每个学妹几包口香糖做喜糖,室友觉得很奇怪:"哪有人用口香糖做喜糖的?" "有什么不可以,口香糖和结婚不是颇有类似之处吗?初时甜蜜蜜,久了就味同嚼蜡了！你不要的时候还要处理好,否则就会招惹许多
<^k^>  ─> 麻烦。"
<abc_> 谁能告诉我欣燕都的wifi怎么登录？
<onlylove> 那是啥
<abc_> onlylove, 。。。不晓得
<abc_> onlylove, 正在研究怎么用
<onlylove> abc_: 你自己都不知道的东西，问别人
<abc_> onlylove, 。。发个牢骚而已
<abc_> -_-||
<adam8157> gfrog: 贵组来了个大姐?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都见到了，何必再问一次
<adam8157> gfrog: 没听清什么职位, 很senior?
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿克泰客车
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 高级！
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸出来的呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 还有啥高端的opening
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是么...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: PM
<onlylove> 架构师？这么高大上！
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 神马 smart cloud
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那么牛阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 必须高大上呢，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 高级啊, PS 为啥我司突然多了好几个backline...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不是在做智慧地球么，怎么变smart cloud了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸cloud烂的一塌糊涂
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道。你想来我大CDO嘛？
<a-t-e> MeaCulpa: 说明你摸强大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 也只有C记这种涉世不深的会从我摸招Cloud的人
<imtxc> test test
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 基不择食
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 食我阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 来嘛来嘛。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有魔都饭局，食我
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 帝度米贵
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 魔都据说只有个保管公章的，你想去？ lol
 * MeaCulpa 哥可是干过Cloud Consultant的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 所以你们做不大，要做大，魔都和SZ必须开
<imtxc> 掉线了马蛋
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 帝都还没整明白呢，还魔都SZ
<MeaCulpa> 窝在帝都只能瞎搞，魔都SZ才是高大上
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我只盼着phone部门能跟寨都众位寨大王合作了。
<a-t-e> g SZ
<^k^> a-t-e: SZ http://lmgtfy.com/ .|sz| is the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) for Swaziland. The Swaziland ISP Association ("SISPA") is responsible for assigning .|SZ| domain names |...|
<a-t-e> MeaCulpa: 大麻，SZ是什么
<MeaCulpa> a-t-e: 深圳，甲方地界
<a-t-e> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> 帝度都是打工的，魔都都是买办，真正的甲方都在SZ
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 55555
 * adam8157 求发财
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无门，同求
<MeaCulpa> 肉翻，发财
 * adam8157 求肉翻
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 同渡
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 你俩速速合体吧
<MeaCulpa> 我擦组里直接Win过渡到Unix的就是猛阿，拿着root对我的Linux一阵踩踏...
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 看来是他们要三人合体了
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你也去吧，凑凑看能不能凑成六神合体
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我不去. 你去吧.
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 我还有父母在国内呢...
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐是梵天，我俩只是毗湿奴和湿婆
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 你竟然为了父母放弃机油
 * MeaCulpa 学好印度文化，走遍天下都不怕
<zenNamaste> gfrog: ... ...
<zenNamaste> 印度文化好还是犹太文化好?
 * adam8157 pr申请费好贵
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 干我们这行的绕不开阿三领导犹太同事，你说呢
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 恩, 明白了.
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 我车里有本薄迦梵歌，谁超我车我用Ajuna之箭射死他...
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: ... ... ... 你有箭, 但是你有组合弓吗?
<MeaCulpa> zenNamaste: 心就是弓
<zenNamaste> MeaCulpa: 如果没有, 那就不是ajuna之箭, 是ajuna之矛
<zenNamaste> ... ... 心就是弓... 这是病
<imtxc> g pr
<^k^> imtxc: pr http://lmgtfy.com/ |Public relations| (|PR|) is the practice of managing the spread of information between an individual or an organization and the public. |Public relations| may include |...|
<adam8157> imtxc: permanent resident
<adam8157> imtxc: permanent residency
<imtxc> adam8157: 哪国的
<adam8157> imtxc: 乐乐国
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
 * imtxc 节前综合征
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: root……好恐怖……
<bluezd> imtxc: 最近败东西了没 ?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你的linux还活着么？
<a-t-e> zenNamaste: 我不去澳大利亚。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 啥都没买啊
<imtxc> bluezd: 有一个多月没收快递了，手痒
 * a-t-e 现在越来越觉得困难重重。
<a-t-e> 从头起步，没可能。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 你给我打点钱过来，然后我给你邮电都系过去，正好我缺钱
<imtxc> 联通的流量红包你们都领了没有
<onlylove> a-t-e: 想想肯德基老爷爷
<bluezd> imtxc: 我是 20 元套餐的领不了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 移动用户不清楚联通的福利
<a-t-e> onlylove: 肯德基老爷爷是做守规矩的事，我是要做不守规矩的事。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: MeaCulpa bluezd http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/Dtxk62Ju/IA6le.jpg
<adam8157> imtxc: 没领
<imtxc> bluezd: 好吧，我在页面上申请说我没有资格领，但是短信又告诉我薅到了，奇怪
<imtxc> 2月才能用呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 绑定要手机服务密码, 我忘了是多少了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 绑定个啥，动态密码
 * bluezd 动车中怎么又分个高速动铁 ?
<zenNamaste> 亲，请先绑定手机号码后才能领取红包哦！
<a-t-e> adam8157: 什么意思的 30 万？
<adam8157> bluezd: 动车和高铁吧
<a-t-e> zenNamaste: 当然。
<a-t-e> bluezd: 动车 和  高铁，就是速度差异
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 把什么跟什么绑定一起？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1005725
<a-t-e> imtxc: 看样子是支付宝。
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 2ch：【好消息】日本女大学生处女率超过6成 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 联通帐号跟联通手机号码绑定
<bluezd> adam8157: 时间就差 20 分钟，是高铁 ?
<a-t-e> nyfair: 呃。6成太丑了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://iservice.10010.com/activity/wo4G/index.html 这里，直接用手机号码登录
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 选4G 就选沃-马上有红包
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 输了手机号码之后，密码就可以选择“随机密码”
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞!
<imtxc> nyfair: 是说只有 60% 的处女才能上大学？
<bluezd> a-t-e: 还有贵很多啊，一等座要 500+
<a-t-e> imtxc: 可能上大学的有80%处女
<a-t-e> bluezd: 哦。我只坐过动车2等。别和我说那些
<bluezd> 动车要 300
<a-t-e> bluezd: 百元差
<a-t-e> 原来联通用户有3000万啊。
<a-t-e> 可怕。
<imtxc> 唉，越近的越挑剔，我旁边一货居然一定要买靠窗户的座。。
<a-t-e> 在中国3000万都不是个事么。。。
<a-t-e> 我错了
<a-t-e> 必须上亿
<a-t-e> 1亿人吃美国鲤鱼，每人500g，多少钱？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 12306比蔽公司的网站的用户体验好多了
<freeflying> 过年了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那当然，看人每天收入多少钱，贵司的收入还比不上人下属一个小铁路局的呢……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 千万人抢着给里面塞钱，你们怎么比
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩. 是呀
 * imtxc momo 破马， 唉破马呢
<zenNamaste> 提前几分钟下班, 这样我的时薪还高一些
<Zesty_> 哈哈，说的好
<nyfair> 说起来，最近支付宝那个未经允许往系统里塞证书的行为你们怎么看？
<a-t-e> eexpress: 阿姨又用 Thunderbird？
<a-t-e> nyfair: 有权有能力，不怕你不用
<nyfair> a-t-e: 屌丝们知道如何屏蔽证书继续正常用
<Zesty_> nyfair, 我都不用支付宝的服务
<Zesty_> 影响不到咱，啊哈
<nyfair> Zesty_: 你不网购？
<a-t-e> nyfair: 塞伪证书？
<a-t-e> nyfair: 可以用银行转账
<a-t-e> nyfair: 信用卡也行
<Zesty_> Paypal
<a-t-e> Zesty_: 又是哪国党？
<Zesty_> 本地的
<a-t-e> Zesty_: 说的是你买哪国东西？
<linuxlearn670> ??
<Zesty_> 我是指我现在就在中国
<Zesty_> 啊，一般不网购的其实
<nyfair> a-t-e: 不是，没证书也不影响使用，这个证书和你用支付宝完全没关系，所以有屌丝猜这是故意留后门
<Zesty_> 一般就买买游戏
<a-t-e> Zesty_:  去亲吻大地去。。。
<Zesty_> 好的没问题
<Zesty_> :>
<a-t-e> nyfair: 不可知
 * a-t-e 好久没买游戏了。。好久好久了。
<Zesty_> 呵
<Zesty_> 那是好习惯
 * a-t-e 近两年没工作，所以不想买
<Zesty_> 哦，这样么
<nyfair> 穷唉，有时候想想，天朝尖子生怎么就那么贱
<archl> nyfair: 为了平衡啊
<linuxlearn670> 环境使然
<archl> nyfair: 社会最重要的是稳定
<nyfair> 华尔街装逼公司早就不global pay了，有必要年复一年的来舔跪么
<onlylove> nyfair: 怎么讲
<archl> nyfair: 看 1950年开始的砸锅铸铁，大家一起穷
<nyfair> 北清复交浙，其他都不用看
<onlylove> nyfair: 这种事情，压抑久了呗，觉得反正无所谓
<onlylove> nyfair: 换句话说，装
<archl> nyfair: 。听说是环境。但是因为我从小就没怎么和周围人交互太多。
<nyfair> 10w美刀在华尔街能过什么生活，求指南。曼哈顿肯定住不了，周边貌似还行，新泽西还能省点税
<onlylove> nyfair: 装的越厉害的越浪
<archl> nyfair: 你在问啥呐。。。
<nyfair> 不是啊，往前倒退几年这些公司确实好啊
<onlylove> archl: 她说的是俩问题
<nyfair> 我问的是人家都这么不给你天朝学子脸了，还一个个舔跪是不是太奇怪了
<archl> nyfair: 因为天朝学子道路狭窄？
 * archl 前年才意识到中国人只干有中国人竞争的大道——俗称王道
<archl> 否则都不被承认是中国人。。。。
 * imtxc 下班
 * Zesty_ 欢庆下班
<archl> imtxc: 去吧。
<Zesty_> 一小时前下的班，heh
<archl> away
<onlylove> nyfair: 不是天朝学子贱，是因为有群比华尔街更贱的人
<onlylove> nyfair: 看看全国各地的大小企业，除开度娘这个等级的，看看那些所谓的创业和啥啥企业
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是去那地方的人就这个档次，你觉得能去华尔街的人去不了天朝银行？
<onlylove> 下班，坚决不加班
<Guest50927> 哪位大神帮帮忙，终端没高亮了是怎么回事？
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 18:27 新年快乐 : 10.231天
<Zesty_> 时间过得好慢
<Zesty_> hmm
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> archl: 渣
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 统一使用系统代理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454799 各种软件都设置代理，是麻烦的。统一到系统代理设置。 问题： tw, thunderbird里面正常。3个浏览器不能访问，估计是pac没写对？是因为url没有www.的前缀导致？ fb, 浏览器带www.前缀都正常。thunderbird里面一直是“
<^k^>  ─> 正在初始化流”。不知道这里面的帐号名到底是中文的，还是邮箱的。 片段： Code:        dnsDomainIs(host, '.twitter.com') ||         dnsDomain …
 * archl 拥抱 roylez
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 18:44 新年快乐 : 10.219天
<jusss> 好安静
<abc_phone> 。。
<abc_phone> 冒个泡
<Zesty_> 不知道Freenode对Bot有什么特殊的要求
<Zesty_> 之前在一个频道里看到有个猜谜的Bot，感觉挺好玩
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 谁出来聊会
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<maplebeats> 擦
<archl> maplebeats: 火柴着了？
<archl> maplebeats: 被静电击中了？
 * maplebeats 。。。。。。。我刚刚把我遗忘半年的firefox同步密码试出来了0 0
<jusss> maplebeats: 密码是“狗血的A和B的故事”？
<maplebeats> jusss: 那个故事你们居然真信了
<maplebeats> firefox的同步到底是怎么搞的，我越来越头晕了
<maplebeats> .....同一个密码，同一个恢复密钥，在电脑上可以登陆，在手机上就直接错误，这是搞什么啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:天上来 : 乡下老头听了无线电中的天气预报后,在那儿独个奇怪地叨叨:奇怪,为什么这个无线电会知道天气? 老婆婆听见了说:这有什么,它的声音是从天上来,自然知道了。
<zenNamaste> lpy: rust看得怎么样了?
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc_phone> ^k^, 你肿么了
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 我也试出来了
<^k^> abc_phone, .. 休息一下 ..  20:05 
<maplebeats> raid5的写放大到底有多少倍，我怎么算都算不出来:(
<happyaron> gfrog: 肿么样。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 设置用户密码长度，要更改哪个文件参数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454801 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aosk — 2014-01-20 19:54
<lpy> zenNamaste: 你是谁= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我是容嬷嬷
<zenNamaste> 我擦, 我怎么找这么一个人...
<zenNamaste> 我是赵本山
<zenNamaste> 恩, 这回好了
<archl>  /whois lpy
<archl> oo
<maplebeats> 谁有raid的具体工作原理啊0 0
<zenNamaste> sa不用知道raid的工作原理.
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 20:27 新年快乐 : 10.148天
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • windows 8 带uefi固件安装ubuntu 13.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454802 本人的计算机型号是惠普 envy 15 j105tx 预装windows 8.1 中文版，想更换为ubuntu 13.10，我是用u盘安装的，但在uefi固件中选择从优盘安装后出现了一个界面，显示有4个选项，我选择install ubuntu 出现了一个
<^k^>  ─> 安装界面，中间有ubuntu几个字母，后来就一直是这个界面 求解！！！secure boot 关闭和打开时安装都是过，硬盘也留出了100g的空间。总是 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.10突然无法连接无线信号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454804 前几天还可以连接信号上网的，但是最近不知道怎么搞得就无法上网了，可以连接上，但是无法打开网页，现在干脆就无法连接了，在win7下可以正常连接上网，密码都是一样的，不知道是
<^k^>  ─> 不是信号太弱的缘故 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jusong — 2014-01-20 21:12
<hxhxhh> 说清楚
<zenNamaste> ...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 13.10 不能调整鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454805 ubuntu 13.10 不能调整鼠标灵敏度和加速度等，没有那些调整的控件，但可以调整“主按钮”和“双击”速度 统计信息: 发表于 由 toylsc — 2014-01-20 21:40
<zenNamaste> \q: https://noggin.intel.com/sites/default/files/Intel-Recommended-Reading-List_1H14_0.pdf
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 长度=345.86 kiB ; type=application/pdf
<breeze_growing> \h
<archl> zenNamaste: 应聘intel？
<zenNamaste> archl: 不去...
<zenNamaste> archl: 这是intel推荐的书单
<archl> zenNamaste: 我以为你在研究如何进去
<zenNamaste> archl: 不研究这个~ 我的目标下家不是intel~
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。
<\q> zenNamaste: 書單？不錯
<zenNamaste> \q: 是呀. 我要看 beyond bios
<zenNamaste> \q: 不少高性能计算的东西呀呀呀呀
<\q> zenNamaste: 嗯
<hoxily> jusss: 晚上好
<maplebeats_> hello world
<hoxily> maplebeats_: Ass we can!
<maplebeats_> hoxily, 不懂
<hoxily> g ass we can
<^k^> hoxily: ass we can http://lmgtfy.com/ 2010年8月18日 |...| 【合体】 本格的男尻祭2009 |Ass We Can|! |...| 【合体】ガチムチメドレー2012 A.S.S.～A Spanking Selection～ コメ付きby 真賀澤雄二7,498 views; 9:13
<onlylove> gfrog: 在不在
 * pity awk 能取 $1 的前几个字符吗？第一列是 ABC-DE-F-xxx 取 $1 时只想取 -xxx 前面的字符，其它列照常打印
<zenNamaste> pity: 得多给几组数据才行
<zenNamaste> pity: 不然不好分析.
<zenNamaste> pity: 可以考虑用[ -]作为FS, 或者用正则消除最后面的-xxx
<zenNamaste> pity: 具体用哪个方案, 还是得看你的数据
<onlylove> pity: 你这事，找ee神去
<pity> zenNamaste: 哦，找到方法了，substr()
<zenNamaste> pity: :-)
<pity> zenNamaste: 我的分割符不是 -，是分析的一个 csv 文件
<zenNamaste> ABC-DE-F-xxx
<zenNamaste> [ -]表示分隔符或者是空格, 或者是 -
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus中无法进行具体的输入法配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454807 见图。那个右侧最后一个按钮为什么总是灰色的呢？abc.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 arinya — 2014-01-20 22:42
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 最近咋样
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 不好不坏，还可以。你呢？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有没有换工作？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 马上有个面试
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 南边
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 什么地方的？什么领域的？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 南边好呀，富呀。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: linux / java
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 看看吧
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 司徒附近
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 大公司，还是小公司
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 大公司
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 福利好。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 南边对于我老婆来说 发展好
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 这有什么关系？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 孩子有一岁了吧。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 她的专业 去意大利法国都好
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 随便找工作
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 8个月
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 不是学建筑的吧？
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有孩子了有没有压力？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 服装设计
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 没有
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 有什么压力
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 带孩子呗。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 正常的  压力是国内的
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 等孩子大点  找个对华项目  2边跑
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 怎么送到国内了？小孩子三岁以前要和父母在一起。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 不送国内
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 就我回国
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那为什么压力在国内？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 独生子
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我还是没明白，你在德国吗？你的孩子在德国吗？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 对德   老婆孩子在德国
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 那你呢？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 德国对华项目
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 2边跑
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 近来有没有去什么地方玩？
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 没与哦
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 没有
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我也没有，很长时间没出去了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我买车了。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 有一段时间了
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 恭喜
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 还在法兰那地方呢
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 是呀，这地方挺好，方便。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 不喜欢  城市太大
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 人太多
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: ä¹±
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我换了一个地方住，还是属于法兰克福，但是在边上，就是一个村。人少的可怜。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 只有上班才会去市中心。这个没办法。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 天天开车在法兰很爽 哈哈哈
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 不是，每天上班还是坐地铁，停车费太贵。再说也不比我坐地铁快和方便。
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 我这个人，不太喜欢开车，太累。
<gebjgd> FishOneeyed: 在这个国家 不开车 是不行的
<FishOneeyed> gebjgd: 周末开
<ofan> yooooo
<ofan> 没人？
<NWMonster> ofan: hi
<ofan> NWMonster: yo 怪物君
<NWMonster> yoyo
<NWMonster> 真心不早了，我也去睡觉了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-21
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么不用QQ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454813 看到坛子里好多想不用QQ，转到gtalk，msn 但是国内很少有人用gtalk，msn呀 要是想放弃QQ，我觉得最靠谱的方法是用renren和weibo代替 中国人用的又多，网页版聊天体验也不差。 虽然QQ也有网页版，但是跟用客户端的不对等
<^k^>  ─> ，别人发个文件，这边连提示都没有。 拉周围的小伙伴用weibo和人人也很容易。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2014-01-21 6:23
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Humble Indie Bundle X还有最后18小时。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454814 只花一点点钱就能买到正版游戏的HIB推出了第十辑，相信很多朋友已经入包，那些还在犹豫的朋友们要赶快了，明天早上2点活动就会结束。这次的HIB10推出的游戏相当优秀，值得过均价！ 具体
<^k^>  ─> 游戏介绍linuxtoy上有，我就不重复介绍了，点击这里查看 https://linuxtoy.org/archives/humble-in ... dle-x.html 另过均价游戏增加3款：HOARD、Strike Sui …
 * wiiw 3.8.0-35-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 01:25:33 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 13.04 ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
 * wiiw 3.8.0-35-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 01:25:33 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 13.04 ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<imtxc> 早
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:终日吃饭 : 张儿道:"我们邻家,一天到晚都在吃饭的。" 李儿道:"没有这种事的！" 张儿道:"我早晨上学时,中午放学时,傍晚放学时,三次走过他们门口,总见他们在里面吃饭的。"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10安装amd官方显卡amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64报错安装不 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454815 amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64是amd官方在13年12月份发布的。 在如题的情况下，安装到末尾会提示一个错误然后重启电脑就根本进不去系统了。 但是在ubuntu12.04上安装却能安
<freeflying> imtxc, 还不回家过年啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 27 才回去呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 不错啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 侯总，问个事情
<onlylove> freeflying: sar收集的网络数据比实际带宽多30%咋回事
<freeflying> onlylove, 借钱给我吗
<onlylove> freeflying: 你出个电脑给我吧，nec的那个
<freeflying> onlylove, 没用过
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，我去问下别人吧
<freeflying> onlylove, 我没nec啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 那个lavie呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 后总的是三爽
<arinya> ubuntu下个人目录拥有者是不是都是owner:owner呢？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他才打算买 lavie 来着嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得他要买nec的机器的
<onlylove> imtxc: 就要那个了
<imtxc> arinya: .. 你的目录的权限，别人怎么知道
<arinya> user和group都是自己
<arinya> ubuntu默认是这样的吧
<arinya> nautilus中有时候paste是灰色的，但明明可以粘贴
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，纠结了，我找谁问这问题啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 猫猫的irc会不会有人回答？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥问题
<imtxc> onlylove: sar 这个？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 菜鸟求助 旋转桌面时闪屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454816 昨天安装的ubuntu12.04，按照教程一步一步打开特效，打开附加驱动时，显示这个设备上没有使用专用驱动，于是我就跳过驱动那一步，安装了compiz设置管理器，成功的打开了特效，可是在旋转桌面时却闪屏，假
<archl> zenNamaste: Ubuntu论坛版主福利啊。Xen的VPS。
<zenNamaste> archl: xen还活着呢?
<archl> zenNamaste: 看样子是。不是Xen最贵？
<zenNamaste> archl: 我记得rhel5时代才是xen的时代... rhel6就是kvm了... rhel7还是kvm
<zenNamaste> archl: 怎么个福利法?
<archl> zenNamaste: 就是1年用
<zenNamaste> archl: 其实我不太知道有了vps之后干嘛...
<zenNamaste> archl: 那挺好
<archl> zenNamaste: 建网站。。。
<archl> zenNamaste: 跑服务。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 爬长城
<zenNamaste> ?
<zenNamaste> 没必要吧
<zenNamaste> 除非那个vps很快
<onlylove> zenNamaste: vps啊
<zenNamaste> 我知道是vps
<archl> zenNamaste: 架设自己的 IRC ？_?
<zenNamaste> archl: irc服务器不是问题, 问题是没人来扯皮
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似虚拟化的就会有问题……
<archl> zen
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flists.xen.org%2Farchives%2Fhtml%2Fxen-users%2F2012-11%2Fmsg00032.html&ei=G9bdUoWkG5DnoATGzILgDQ&usg=AFQjCNG_2gcGTFV3MqbDJOBrD7QAsAZpag
<^k^> ⇪ ti: err: no title
<archl> zenNamaste: 我怎么给忘了，可以直接当这个频道的图片上传服务器啊
<onlylove> imtxc: http://lists.xen.org/archives/html/xen-users/2012-11/msg00032.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Xen project Mailing List
<zenNamaste> archl: 但是, 我们不缺图床呀
<kingbo> 通过楼台
<MeaCulpa> imm.io 最近比较挫
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<archl> zenNamaste: 也是。还是音频聊天室最好了。上次我架设 mumble失败了——而且mumble的问题是必须用客户度麻烦，webrtc架设要完全自己写。。。只给标准，我可没那能力。。。
<kingbo> http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/openvpn-over-ssh
<^k^> kingbo: ⇪ type=text/x-rst ; 长度=2.05 kiB
<kingbo> route <some_IP_on_the_net> 255.255.255.255 net_gateway
<kingbo> route <some_IP_on_the_net> 255.255.255.255 net_gateway
<kingbo> 这行没看懂
<onlylove> archl: 写个吧写个吧，然后opensource下
<zenNamaste> archl: 那种聊天室不提供色情服务的话没人去的
<kingbo> http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/openvpn-over-ssh,通过sock连接openvpn，这行没看懂route <some_IP_on_the_net> 255.255.255.255 net_gateway,不知道怎么填
<^k^> kingbo: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/openvpn-over-ssh, -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你在打击archl么
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你觉得我说的不对吗?
<kingbo> 求指教
<archl> zenNamaste: 其实觉得讨论游戏还行的。
<zenNamaste> archl: 恩, 拉nyfair去, 我就去看一眼...
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦。那就知道 nyfair 男女了。。。
<zenNamaste> archl: 对呀
<archl> cherrot:  兔子，给写个 webrtc 服务端，我借你 vps
 * archl 实在不能搞定。
<kingbo> http://www.niteoweb.com/blog/openvpn-over-ssh,通过sock连接openvpn，这行没看懂route <some_IP_on_the_net> 255.255.255.255 net_gateway,不知道怎么填
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 昨天，nyfair说，如果vp8比10年前rmvb质量好就上照片
<archl> onlylove: 这个很好证明啊。
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我看到了, 但是我不了解这方面的东西.
<archl> onlylove: 随便找个视频，然后重编码一下。
<onlylove> archl: 问题在于之前的rmvb分辨率不够啊
<onlylove> archl: 这是硬伤
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 我没有点进去看, 不过这个<some_ip_on_the_net>是让你填写 Destination
<archl> onlylove: RMVB时代的分辨率是 1280 * 720 恰好是我看的最高分辨率。
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 这种route的问题, 请询问这个频道的sa.
<onlylove> archl: 480P的rmvb怎么和现在的720啥的pk
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 谢谢，不清楚是代理地址还是openvpn服务地址
<archl> onlylove: 呃。RMVB不是 720P么
<zenNamaste> kingbo: Destination  目标地址!
<onlylove> g rmvb
<^k^> onlylove: rmvb http://lmgtfy.com/ RealMedia Variable Bitrate (|RMVB|) is a variable bitrate extension of the RealMedia multimedia container format developed by RealNetworks. As opposed to the |...|
<onlylove> g 480P
<^k^> onlylove: 480P http://lmgtfy.com/ |480p| is the shorthand name for a family of video display resolutions. The p stands for progressive scan, i.e. non-interlaced. The 480 denotes a vertical resolution |...|
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 比如你访问youtube的时候想走代理, 那么这里就要填写youtube的ip
<zenNamaste> s/代理/vpn/
<onlylove> g 720P
<^k^> onlylove: 720P http://lmgtfy.com/ |720p| (aka HD) is a progressive HDTV signal format with 720 horizontal lines and an aspect ratio (AR) of 16:9 (1.78:1). All major HDTV broadcasting standards |...|
<onlylove> g 1080P
<^k^> onlylove: 1080P http://lmgtfy.com/ |1080p| (aka Full HD/ FHD and BT.709) is a set of HDTV high-definition video modes characterized by 1080 horizontal lines of vertical resolution and progressive |...|
<onlylove> archl: rmvb是一个container，和480P啥的一点关系都没
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 谢谢,我继续搜索
<archl> onlylove: 我以为很多RMVB能达到 720P
<onlylove> archl: 能
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 还搜索啥... 不是都跟你说了... 你现在需要搜索的就是, 这个频道里谁做过sa, 然后遇到这种问题, 直接定向提问.
<onlylove> archl: 的确能
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 哦？
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 呵呵，宅男不食人间风情。。。。。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: ??
<archl> cherrot: 哦哦你接受了！
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 哦 看错了 昨天的消息应该是。。。
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 没理解, 求解释.
<cherrot> archl: 我还没看到你的消息呢。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 啊啊啊???
<archl> cherrot: 。。。 兔子，给写个 webrtc 服务端，给你 vps 用
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 有个人找web开发的  你@了我。。。 加班忽略消息了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 哦. 我都不记得了.
<cherrot> archl: webrtc？ 这里的rtc是指？
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 听说你是腾讯的?
<zenNamaste> rtc  ==  real time clock
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 肿么？
<kingbo> zenNamaste: 不善交往，不识人
<archl> cherrot: WebRTC is a free, open project that enables web browsers with Real-Time Communications (RTC) capabilities via simple JavaScript APIs. The WebRTC components have been optimized to best serve this purpose.
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个问题我完全不懂啊
<zenNamaste> kingbo: 哦. 那我告诉你. onlylove 是前sa
<archl> zenNamaste: 你错了。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 听说你是腾讯的？
<onlylove> 靠，被点名了
<zenNamaste> archl: lol~ 我知道, 我逗傻兔子呢
<cherrot> archl: 做什么用？
<onlylove> kingbo: http://linux.vbird.org/linux_server/0230router.php
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 架設 Router
<onlylove> kingbo: http://www.cnblogs.com/gunl/archive/2010/09/14/1826234.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux 路由表 的一些相关资料 - gunl - 博客园
<kingbo> onlylove: zenNamaste 谢谢
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 噗噗噗。。。
<archl> cherrot: 就是直接浏览器文件、视频音频传输
<cherrot> archl: 没明白原理。。
<archl> cherrot: 用来做聊天室。
<cherrot> archl: 我看看吧  听起来很好玩
<onlylove> cherrot: 提供果聊服务的
 * Namaste|EFI 只负责efi问题. 
<archl> cherrot:  https://github.com/priologic/easyrtc
<^k^> ⇪ ti: priologic/easyrtc · GitHub
<cherrot> onlylove: 哇！ 大有钱途啊！
<onlylove> cherrot: 顺便问下你blog上那个ffmpeg的问题，我用ffmpeg转一个手机视频，丫的卡了不说，质量还渣了
<cherrot> onlylove: 你这大佬还来看我写的note...
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊
<onlylove> cherrot: 我不是大佬，一边扯去，我没玩过ffmpeg，以前只是看片，很少压片
<cherrot> onlylove: 也是要转向？
<onlylove> cherrot: 嗯，转180
<cherrot> onlylove: 我也是。。。你手机视频什么格式的？
<onlylove> cherrot: 搜ffmpeg的时候还扯出一堆ffmpeg和libav的恩怨
<onlylove> cherrot: mp4
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot: 大佬, 求blog链接
<imtxc> 手机视频.mp4
<cherrot> archl: 我试试
<cherrot> archl: 听上去很好玩儿~
<archl> onlylove: 搜到 ffmpeg -i <input_video_filename> -vf "transpose=1" -r 30 -sameq -acodec copy <output_video_filename>
<archl> onlylove: 搜到 ffmpeg -i <input_video_filename> -vf "transpose=0" -r 30 -sameq -acodec copy <output_video_filename>
<archl> r是 framerate
 * imtxc 下午去抽土豪金
<cherrot> Namaste|EFI: 别啊。。 adam8157 maplebeats lainme 的blog比我的好玩多了。。
<Namaste|EFI> cheeselee 是谁?
<archl> cherrot: 哦。
<onlylove> archl: 今天回家再说吧，电脑没带
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 算是sm吗?
 * cherrot 自从装了redis memcached php-apc  三天两头宕机。。。
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 抽土豪金
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: ....
 * Namaste|EFI 大家围观  imtxc 性虐土豪金!
<imtxc> ........
<Namaste|EFI> s/金//g
<imtxc> ....
<cherrot> archl: 后台逻辑都给封装好了  不过最麻烦的要算前端需求
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: www.cherrot.com/2013/05/use-ffmpeg-to-transpose-videos-on-linux‎
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux下视频旋转和高清转码-万能的ffmpeg | Cherrot (@ cherrot.com)
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你是好人
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 坏人我来做
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 恩.
<imtxc> onlylove 和 Namaste|EFI 是个好人
<imtxc> 兔子的博客主机速度太慢啊
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 是个性虐狂, 连土豪都不放过
<cherrot> imtxc: 在米国
<onlylove> imtxc: 你抱怨毛，我公司的网络还不给访问呢
<cherrot> onlylove: ...有这么严重么。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 为嘛
<onlylove> cherrot: squid的代理
<cherrot> onlylove: 话说不应该吧？ 你手机视频什么格式的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不为啥
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: 其实我看到厂花的男朋友在我面前晃悠我就有这样的想法
<onlylove> cherrot: 和你说了mp4
<cherrot> onlylove: 我们也是squid的代理  连12306都被封IP
<onlylove> cherrot: 你司才惨无人道
<imtxc> cherrot: 咦，你不是玩php的么，怎么也玩java
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.6.QxGTsb&id=24610020928&areaId=&user_id=1625288681&is_b=1&cat_id=50036640&q=%B2%CB%B5%B6&rn=61146fbca8bb9c4c43e84da729e0ee71
<^k^> Namaste|EFI: ⇪ 阳江十八子作厨房刀具菜刀套装雀之韵七件套 S1309包邮 买刀送H300水果刀 价格:770.00 元
<onlylove> cherrot: 我司再烂还可以访问12306.cn
<imtxc> 现在不能淘宝了吧
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.yd2he9&id=6035085251
<^k^> Namaste|EFI: ⇪ 秒杀超长神秘猫女郎 情趣皮鞭独鞭马鞭教鞭鞭子长鞭另类激情皮鞭-淘宝网 价格:12.00
<cherrot> imtxc: java 是学生时候瞎搞  php 是 dayjob  我什么时候玩过。。都是被它捅菊花
<archl> cherrot: 呃。确实如你说的。
<Namaste|EFI> 我擦, 没仔细看, 原来这个皮鞭这么猥琐
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: 快递员都回家过年了
<cherrot> onlylove: 是被12306封。。。出口IP就那么一两个所以被当成黄牛封了吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 被封……
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot: 挂代理
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 去了你给的那个。还有这种东西啊。。。http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w1004-2445855924.6.Pkckar&id=13705596748
<^k^> archl: ⇪ sm另类情趣用品电动狐狸尾巴肛门塞 后庭用具震动肛栓 女用自慰器-淘宝网 价格:25.00 - 55.0
<Namaste|EFI> archl: 我在上班, 就不点开了...
<Namaste|EFI> ....
 * Namaste|EFI 我错了, 不改搜索鞭子
<cherrot> Namaste|EFI: 我汽车回家  挂代理访问12306就是求虐啊
<cherrot> archl: 我先弄个demo玩玩吧
<archl> cherrot: 要 vps 么？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我半年不更新的blog有什么好玩的？瞎子
<imtxc> .....
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot: 北京到云南, 你汽车?
<onlylove> archl: 可不可以不乱翻，强烈要求kk把显示title的功能去了
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot: 你还是飞机吧...
<cherrot> archl: 暂时用我的就行
<imtxc> 12306 很好啊，今天早上又很随意秒到一张返程票
<maplebeats> archl: 我有vps
<cherrot> Namaste|EFI: 我家是山东滴
<archl> cherrot: 可以用一叶的。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 捅死你
<archl> maplebeats: 也有
<imtxc> 下单才花了1s时间
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot: 哦. 那你是在云南上的大学?
 * imtxc 谁敢说哥墨迹？
<cherrot> Namaste|EFI: 嗯哪
<zwindl> test
<^k^> zwindl:点点点. 10:47 新年快乐 : 9.551天
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 墨迹侠你好哦啊.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 回不了帖，从新开贴把代码贴上来，麻烦大家看看我的网络是怎么回事吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454817 我的网络是移动的光带宽，移动给了一个猫，需要输入用户名和密码连接，可连接上了就是不能上网，不知道是怎么回事， administrator@ubuntu:~$
<^k^>  ─> sudo ifconfig -a eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 78:45:c4:3f:45:7d inet6 addr: fe80::7a45:c4ff:fe3f:457d/64 Scope:Link UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1 RX packets:94 …
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: .. 我0.5秒买了一张火车票，怎么墨迹
<archl> cherrot: 你应该明白多了，我测试一下午连demo都运行失败 。。。
<Namaste|EFI> itm...
<cherrot> maplebeats: 你vps也是namo的吧？
<cherrot> archl: 行  中午试一下玩玩
<archl> 好。
<archl> cherrot: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10 64位系统没声音，有朋友遇到过同样问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454818 装了ubuntu13.10 64位版本的系统，没有HDMI音频输出。。。主机配置是AMD的，集成显卡HD4200。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fvv8828 — 2014-01-21 10:50
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你们开发真好
<maplebeats> cherrot: 出了这么大个故障都不用管
<imtxc> 故障？
<onlylove> maplebeats: qq服务器宕机了？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 深圳机房出事了吧
<cherrot> maplebeats: 这几天天天故障 小心肝啊。。。  一会儿天津专线 一会儿深圳机房
<maplebeats> cherrot: 春节演习
<Namaste|EFI> kingbo: 看 maplebeats 说: 开发真好, 出故障都不用管   这句话就说明他是个sa. 所以以后有问题都要问他.
<Namaste|EFI> maplebeats: 我没分析错吧.
<maplebeats> Namaste|EFI: sa是啥？
<Namaste|EFI> 傻鹌?
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: 人可能是 C*O
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI: 瞧你这点眼界 lol
 * imtxc 心有多大，机油就有多大
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 啥?
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 哦, 也对.
<onlylove> imtxc: maplebeats 是你机油？
<Namaste|EFI> co就是插妪? imtxc
<Namaste|EFI> C*O 带个菊花? 就是????
<imtxc> 你们的节操呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38093
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM寻求求售x86服务器业务
<onlylove> 靠，要是18M把x86卖给dell，那这世上除了hp，还有靠得住的x86不，inspur？
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: fujitsu. nec
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: fujitsu不是做sparc的么
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: fujitsu很多x86的大型服务器的. 比如, fujitsu-pq2
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 京东那个fujitsu的进口本子没了！想买买不到了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38096
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国湿地收缩，水短缺加重
<imtxc> 这个冬天一毛钱的雪都没下是怎么回事
<Namaste|EFI> 不是下过一次了?
<imtxc> 啥时候…………
<onlylove> imtxc: 很小很小的一次
<imtxc> onlylove: 啥时候
<onlylove> imtxc: 忘了
<imtxc> 我记得我连一片雪也没见到啊
<onlylove> xshell的远程vim不正常……不爽
<onlylove> imtxc: 那时候你在屋里面
<onlylove> putty远程也不咋样……唉……这些终端对数字键盘不友好……
<caleb-> 数字键盘?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38097
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | AMD考虑给Kaveri配备GDDR5规格的内存
<onlylove> caleb-: 小键盘
<onlylove> caleb-: 最右边的
<onlylove> caleb-: 15寸以下的笔记本就别想了，你没有
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38100
<kk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux 3.13发布
<onlylove> 我想用这个kernel……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38101
<kk> ⇪ ti: Solidot | COS系统引发更多疑问
<onlylove> 好多htc设备啊
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 用呀, 编译一个很快的
<Namaste|EFI> COS能运行在苹果iPhone 4S，HTC Butterfly、  我的butterfly榜上有名
<Namaste|EFI> 现在竟然是中科院官方来教大家刷机... 中科院系列rom...
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我在想，我如果买新电脑的话……要是旧kernel能驱动起硬盘和网络，就用……
<onlylove> nb.zol.com.cn/manu_list.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 笔记本品牌大全-ZOL笔记本-中关村在线 (@ zol.com.cn)
<onlylove> 搞毛，小米？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu13.10官方驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454820 我的A卡HD4890在官网下的13.1驱动安装不了，用安装包的方式安装最后在配置的时候出错，请问有没有其他版本的驱动或者可以解决安装问题的方法呢？大大们帮帮新人，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 timyo —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-01-21 11:31
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • vmware里，如何扩展一个目录大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454821 vmware里装的xubuntu， 刚开始给了20G， 想编译android的，结果发觉不够，在vmware设置里扩大到40G，但是进系统后用df命令查看还是20G xubuntu.png android目录在 ~/android， 如何能扩展这个目录，或者说这个硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘？网上的教程都是说再添加一个硬盘什么，我只想扩展让他能编译。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 aj3423 — 2014-01-21 11:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<archl> ubuntu server 有 samba。。。这个默认装上干嘛。。
<mk3548208> 文件共享
<caleb-> onlylove: 自己编内核
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<newleaves> timeout
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • playonlinux wine qq2013成功实现手机电脑交换文件。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454822 如图所示，稳定，快速。主窗没问题，个别聊天窗口名字乱码，但是不影响使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-01-21 12:28
<onlylove> ——同学指着我的HASEE说 　　　　　　　　　　　　“这是海信么？” 　　我上来就给他一巴掌。 　　　　　　　　　　　　“这是信仰！”
<mk3548208> 哈哈......
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux 3.13发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454823 Linus Torvalds在邮件列表上[url]宣布[/url]发布Linux 3.13。主要新特性 包括 ：新的防火墙子系统/包过滤引擎 Nftables （替代iptables）；为高性能SSD设计的可伸缩块设备层；AMD Radeon显卡默认启用电源管理，改进功耗，支持GPU切换
<^k^>  ─> 和支持最新的高端显卡R9 290X Hawaii；为英特尔RAPL（Running Average Power Limit）设备设计的功耗封顶框架；支持英特尔的Many Integrated Core Architectu …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • FreeBSD 10.0发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454824 FreeBSD 宣布 发布 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE 。主要 新特性 包括：默认包管理工具 pkg ；增强虚拟化，加入bhyve、virtio和原生准虚拟化驱动支持在微软的Hyper-V中把FreeBSD作为一个客操作系统；在clang作为默认编译器的架构上不再安装
<^k^>  ─> GCC；ZFS文件系统加入SSD的TRIM支持，支持高性能 LZ4压缩算法；支持 Raspberry Pi ；等等。 来源： Solidot 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum …
<archl> ny
<archl> nyfair: 。。。没想到你也缺钱。
<nyfair> 缺啊
 * archl 的梦想是世界都能用，才不管钱呐。
 * archl 心理的钱只是用来交换人力的。不是搞物品交换。。。
<Namaste|EFI> 交换人力... 比如购买大保健?
<onlylove> nyfair: 你缺钱？
<onlylove> nyfair: 缺房子不
<nyfair> 缺又不缺，谁不想过更好的日子呢
<ofan> archl: 会不会用gimp
<sjd_zeus> gimp和photoshop很类似的
<nyfair> ofan: 请擅用ps，只要不追新，cs3在adobe主页免费下载使用的
<ofan> nyfair: 我有cs6
<sjd_zeus> ps是收费的吧
<nyfair> ofan: 那还gimp毛
<archl> ofan: 不会 - 会这个词太黑了。
<archl> 根本每人会用 photoshop
<archl> 没人！
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: ps有官方免费版
<sjd_zeus> 啊
<archl> nyfair: 骗人的
<sjd_zeus> 给个地址呗
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 啥版本免费呀
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 没有ps，还有paint.net用
<alvin_rxg> Title: Paint | Paint.net film & Theatrical Specialty Coatings Site Coming Soon! (@ paint.net)
<archl> GIMP的界面应该交给 eexpress 设计
<archl> 分类分类不明
<onlylove> 没听说adobe会免费啥，除了前些日子cs2的激活服务器有问题，可以直接搞序列号以外
<onlylove> 如果真要免费的，那样的话，试用版免费，不能保存文件
<MeaCulpa> archl: eexpress 那Opera党...界面...
<nyfair> https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=cs2_downloads
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Adobe - CS2 Downloads
<nyfair> 完全免费，我都上干货了
<nyfair> 建个帐号就让你下载
<ofan> archl: 我缩放图片后，想调整画布到图片大小，怎么搞？
<sjd_zeus> 免费下载不代表你能免费用呀
<archl> ofan: 直接粘贴到新文件
<ofan> archl: ...靠
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: Opera那sb一样的公司设计东西能用？
<archl> ofan: 我讨厌gimp，我一直用inkscape
<nyfair> inkscape确实不错
<sjd_zeus> inkscape更不会用了
<nyfair> 问题是定位不一样
<Namaste|EFI> 只会用画图
<archl> nyfair: 把GIMP界面变成inkscape一样就像 photoshop了。。。
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你不是Opera那楼的么...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 他是身在曹营心在汗
<nyfair> 难道就不能黑么
<archl> 心理流血啊
<sjd_zeus> gimp对于非设计专业的人来说，足够足够用了
<nyfair> 非专业更不应该用gimp，浪费时间
<archl> sjd_zeus: 关键不是够不够用，而是人们怎么看初学。
<sjd_zeus> 我们公司上午发了个通知，要求卸载photoshop了
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。
<nyfair> 果断sai
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> nyfair: 这扯的。。。
<nyfair> sai那么良心的软件放在这里，去用gimp干嘛
<sjd_zeus> sai?
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=sai
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ sai吧_百度贴吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 视频: Ubuntu要逆天！Ubuntu Phone官方最新宣传片 原创字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454825 视频: Ubuntu要逆天！Ubuntu Phone官方最新宣传片 原创字幕 Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2014-01-21 13:23
<archl> nyfair 那不是绘图用的么。。
<nyfair> ps难道不是画图的？
<nyfair> 你到底要干嘛
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 那个还不完善呀
<sjd_zeus> sai有Linux版本？
<sjd_zeus> 我用gimp是因为他有Linux版本，现在全公司都在用gimp了
<archl> nyfair: photoshop一般是用来改图的。
<nyfair> ps不也没有linux版本
<archl> nyfair: 东拉西扯
<archl> 就出图了
<archl> sjd_zeus: 你公司干嘛的？网店？
<sjd_zeus> 不是
<archl> 都装图像处理干嘛啊。。。
<sjd_zeus> 市场部偶尔做个海报，宣传画册啥的，会用到
<archl> adam8157: 乖
<adam8157> archl: ...
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。那种东西直接 inkscape
<sjd_zeus> 还有员工用来ps下图片啥的
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你公司卸载photoshop是响应正版吗？
<sjd_zeus> (⊙v⊙)嗯
 * adam8157 深入理解linux内核, 中文版想换成影印版
<sjd_zeus> 公司正在搞正版化活动
<onlylove> adam8157: 赶紧出给jusss
<archl> adam8157: 呃。。。老外的还有影印版？
<lainme> archl: gimp用来初步对比数据，两张数据图贴一起，坐标对齐就行，比较快
<adam8157> archl: http://item.jd.com/10222759.html   国内影印版各种便宜
<onlylove> archl: 影印版和原版差不多的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 《深入理解LINUX内核（影印版）（第3版）》(Daniel P.Bovet，Marco Cesati)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<archl> lainme: 呃。inkscape也可以吧。
<adam8157> onlylove: julianwa 咋了
<adam8157> jusss^
<sjd_zeus> 从photoshop转到gimp门槛较低
<sjd_zeus> 会photoshop的人，改用gimp很方便呀
<onlylove> adam8157: 他没咋，就是喜欢折腾，你出给他，说这是学习kernel的好书
<onlylove> adam8157: 我打算下次逮住他给他推openbsd
<onlylove> adam8157: 丫的让他整天fvwm
<adam8157> onlylove: ...
<lainme> archl: 操作不熟练。inkscape现在用来取数据点坐标和精确调整
<archl> lainme: inkscape可以强制 snap to line，保存成 default.svg
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38105
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想重启IBM x86服务器业务收购谈判
<onlylove> 联想赶紧的，手脚利落点，把18摸做掉
<archl> lainme:  其实我也不太明白，不过座标系的话，可能gimp好些，给两个座标不同色彩都半透明对比好看。
<lainme> archl: 没法用，背景图都是截图，坐标要手动对齐
<archl> lainme: ~/.config/inkscape/templates/Default.svg 创造这个文件， 设文档特性，snap to guide  snap to grid，都做好，一启动 inkscape 就使用。
<archl> 不过 0.49系好像换了方式了。
 * adam8157 卧槽 找到一个超赞的pdf版
<archl> 哦是大小写  default.svg
<archl> adam8157: 赶快打印，用公司的纸张
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 为啥vaio和fujitsu的新笔记本的U都是U不是M，逼我买lenovo？
<archl> onlylove: 那是啥？
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你要买笔记本?
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 现在的u已经好过之前的ulv之类的东西了
<archl> onlylove: 终于攒够了？
<archl> onlylove: 我这CPU是 Core2 L系的不比T系慢哈。
<onlylove> archl: 不是攒够不攒够的问题，一个月工资而已……就是琢磨要换个
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: u的默认主频低啊……
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你要现在买笔记本吗?
<archl> onlylove: 时机很好
<Betach> 我装了mint 16风扇长转啊
 * Namaste|EFI 的一个月工资买不起vaio或者fujitsu
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 观望下，我电脑10年买的，还能用
<Namaste|EFI> 现在早就不看主频了.
<Namaste|EFI> 要说主频, 那赛扬D最高
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 同系列的还是看主频对比。。
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: fujitsu的i3-m满大街
<Namaste|EFI> archl: 功耗呢
<Namaste|EFI> archl: tdp呢
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: i3不考虑.
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 只有i7
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 你以为当游戏机的大多数人管那些？
<archl> lol
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 靠，买不起i7也就看看i5
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 搞it的, 怎么能不用i7
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 功耗 tdp都是用电池的人才管的
<Namaste|EFI> archl: tdp不是哦~
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 多数笔记本就是便携式台式机
<Namaste|EFI> archl: 太热了, 玩游戏当机哦~
<Betach> FX-8350怎么样？
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 他们反正用在桌面上，会买散热底座
<Betach> 我下个机子配个fx的
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: http://list.jd.com/670-671-672-7203-0-0-0-0-0-0-1-1-1-1-1-72-4137-0.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 富士通（Fujitsu）笔记本 【行情 价格 评价 正品行货】-京东商城
<archl> Betach: AMD的高低能
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我不信你的工资买不起这里面的最便宜的
<Betach> archl: i7太贵了
<onlylove> Betach: 不贵
<archl> Betach: 同价格的CPU AMD难道能赢intel？
<onlylove> Betach: 你要买3960X当我没说
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 国产富士通, 不要
<Betach> archl: 配下来就快近万了
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 国产富士通跟tp一个级别
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 日产的要去日亚
<archl> Betach: 同价格的CPU
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 国内有得卖.
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 日亚都是日系键盘.
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 哪里
<archl> Namaste|EFI: 可以换键盘对把。。。
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 淘宝就有呀
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 求明路
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: vaio也成
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 淘宝……好吧
<archl> onlylove: å­¦EEä¹°DELL
<archl> lol
<archl> onlylove: 过热
<onlylove> archl: 别和我提dell
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/687825.html   这也是日产吧
<^k^> Namaste|EFI: ⇪ 【富士通笔记本P771】富士通（Fujitsu） P771 12.1英寸笔记本电脑(i7-2617M 8G 640G 核芯显卡 D刻 蓝牙 高清HDMI Win7)亚光黑【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: PDF版能否共享呢
<Namaste|EFI> 忙
<archl> onlylove: 有啥关系，DELL的固态硬盘还没被说容易坏哪
<Namaste|EFI> adam8157: 问你点儿技术问题.
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 自己看产地
<archl> onlylove: 日本产的未必好。
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 我擦, 看到了
<archl> onlylove: 我的日本产东芝SD卡贼慢
<onlylove> archl: 不要固态盘，我这边5个戴尔的R系列服务器，没怎么玩呢，因为硬盘坏了俩挂了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: check google drive share
<archl> onlylove: 固态固态？
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 应该是从oreilly买的pdf, 超赞
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.21.iaI3dN&id=18275313143
<sjd_zeus> thank
<onlylove> archl: 没办法又要了俩
<^k^> Namaste|EFI: ⇪ 富士通 SH772 顶级商务机器I7 8G 256G 13寸笔记本 日本进口现货 日本原厂机器 超薄超轻 电池待机超长 完美商务高端利器 价格:20888.00 元
<onlylove> archl: 不是固态
<onlylove> archl: 固态太贵了，而且容量小，我这边跑hadoop，动不动上T的数据
<archl> onlylove: 一定要买固态啊。这样就可以抓着笔记本到处跑了
<onlylove> archl: mba
<archl> onlylove: 没关系，外接sata硬盘
<onlylove> archl: zenbook
<archl> onlylove: 热插拔
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 笔记本? 上t数据?
<onlylove> archl: 外接sata……esata?
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 不是，说的是dell的服务器
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。USB3也行。现在速度都达到110MB/s，和内置差异不大
<onlylove> archl: 我怕usb口受不了长时间工作的热量化了
<onlylove> archl: esata要外置供电
<onlylove> archl: 搞那个做啥
<archl> onlylove: 我现在还是想要一个可以当平板用的笔记本
<archl> onlylove: 而且最好用笔的
<archl> 讨厌用手上面都是指纹的。。。
<onlylove> archl: sony d13
<archl> onlylove: 买不起，没工资
<archl> 所以算了
<onlylove> archl: 我试过d11，键盘略小，但是13的话，应该没那个问题
<archl> onlylove: 我还想要 17寸的
<onlylove> archl: 给tim写信，让他出，然后其他的就跟进了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 谢谢，正在下载
<archl> onlylove: 17寸工作台。。。
<nyfair> 亚洲人在linux世界就是二等公民，我完全无法理解那些自己家里电脑还用linux的人类
<archl> nyfair: 当然。各种渲染bug都存在。
<onlylove> nyfair: 就和在windows世界不是似的
<archl> nyfair: 用了方块字，速度就下降100%
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是，我有干货
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<archl> nyfair: windows是改个dpi，世界就不是世界了
<sjd_zeus> 我家里现在也只用Linux了
<onlylove> nyfair: 和你说，wildcharacter这东西在搞pc的时候米国人就没想过
<archl> 世界就糊了
 * nyfair 一直用小日本的p2p软件，那款软件wine运行不了，然后05年就有人报bug了
<onlylove> nyfair: 什么阿拉伯文，西亚文字，CJK文字，都是异端
<onlylove> nyfair: 只要不是ascii码，就都是二等公民
<nyfair> 到今天为止，这个bug被无数人提起过，却从来没被wine的人员关心过
<archl> nyfair: 。。。因为他们都不是亚洲人。。。
<archl> nyfair: 你可以报给codeweaver的那个中国人。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你可以patch
<nyfair> 巨硬也不是亚洲公司，win8也不支持这款软件
<archl> nyfair: 巨硬有无数亚洲奴役
<nyfair> archl: 我报过了，他说帮我汇报然后没有下文了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以你换回winxp吧
<JQK> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2823141684
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux不能安装exe，那怎么安装软件？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> 笑翻了
<nyfair> 但是我去巨硬论坛汇报了下，人家下午就给了我个patch
<archl> nyfair: 你看微软亚洲研究院和微软亚洲人多么多啊。
<archl> nyfair: 哦。
<sjd_zeus> 貌似现在lonegen在做
<onlylove> osX也不能安装exe啊
<nyfair> 问题是这个patch还能在wine下用
<sjd_zeus> longene在做兼容内核
<nyfair> 这就是区别
<archl> nyfair: 说明微软的人比wine的人更了解windows呗。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个patch能在wine下面用就不是wine的问题
<onlylove> nyfair: 证明这个是windows的问题
<nyfair> 你说我为啥在ubuntu论坛给巨硬说好话，对客户的差别对待就在这里
<archl> nyfair: 因为买单的人不同
<yunfan> nyfair: 小日本的p2p软件不是非法的么
<archl> yunfan: 中国不也非法么
<nyfair> onlylove: 那又怎么样，你wine的后台也是商业公司，没能力解决你自己承认就是了
<archl> lainme: 用bt下载linux非法么？
<nyfair> yunfan: 非法个毛，都无罪定论了
<archl> nyfair: 新加坡和香港都管着P2P不是？
<lainme> archl: 下非法的内容就非法。
<nyfair> 8年不闻不问把亚洲人都当sb啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 看下载啥东西，如果是有版权的就非法，如果是linux这种东西，不非法
<archl> lainme: 哦。所以是实时监控的么。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 那公司痛恨日本软件
<onlylove> nyfair: 你别抱怨了
<archl> nyfair: 我其实觉得linux下一直是很多日本人帮着解决CJK bug
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不抱怨啊，我选择巨硬啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我干嘛要当二等公民
<archl> nyfair: ... 大树底下好乘凉，根够硬
<lainme> archl: 有记录，但学校没有主动在管。有电影公司什么找才采取措施，第一次警告信，第二次断网
<yunfan> 我上次就看到个新闻 日本真的逮捕了几个p2p软件作者
<onlylove> nyfair: 巨硬你也是二等的，看起来像一等而已
<nyfair> onlylove: 你以为我不想用linux啊，都是被逼过去的
<yunfan> 当时就在想 配图说是抓无证程序员很秒
<nyfair> onlylove: 看上去像也比这好
<archl> lainme: 。。。这么详细的信息啊。。。
<lainme> archl: 不过学校似乎是封了BT
<archl> lainme: 哦。严格。
<nyfair> 度娘离线bt
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/933172.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【东芝C40-AT01W1】东芝（TOSHIBA） C40-AS22W1 14英寸笔记本电脑（I5-4200M 4G 750G 2G独显 USB3.0 DOS ）白色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> 靠，这红色字……
<onlylove> 看着看着突然下架了，JD真不地道
<archl> onlylove: 卖光了就下
<onlylove> archl: 710M的显卡，没兴趣
<onlylove> archl: 740考虑下
<archl> onlylove: 抓紧时机，从美国转运？
<onlylove> archl: 然后haswell的居然是4200U
<archl> onlylove: 有那些提供国际1联保的厂商？
<onlylove> archl: 我想要4200M
<onlylove> archl: 我才不在乎那些，我笔记本都自己拆着玩的
<archl> onlylove: 呃。U多好，默认功耗低
<onlylove> archl: 比M低了1G的频率！
<archl> onlylove: 看龙芯说自功耗15w，我这个正常的话功耗只有6W。。。
<archl> onlylove: 反正会变速不是？
<sjd_zeus> 谁有度娘音乐的VIP呢
<onlylove> archl: 所以龙芯垃圾
<archl> sjd_zeus: 免费注册
<archl> onlylove: 不过龙芯大概没啥bug吧。
<onlylove> archl: 我恨死dell了，跑个hadoop的磁盘都不一样快
<archl> onlylove: 我这个不正常，adam imadper 都没帮我修好。。。所以现在功耗 9w
<sjd_zeus> archl: 是免费注册，没vip听不了高品质的呀
<archl> sjd_zeus: 免费获得1个月vip
<onlylove> archl: 因为破烂磁盘，直接影响performance
<archl> sjd_zeus: 差不多
<archl> onlylove: 哦。我的磁盘传输速率只有30mb/s
<sjd_zeus> archl: 你的意思是注册一个新号，可以搞1各月的免费vip?
<archl> sjd_zeus: 好象是。
<onlylove> archl: 我是做performance的，当然应该给我最好的硬件
<onlylove> archl: 我不要dell
<archl> sjd_zeus: 不过在中国多数环境下 192kbps 和 320kbps是没差异的，背景噪音大
<nyfair> 要度娘音乐干嘛
<archl> sjd_zeus: 直接官网买
<sjd_zeus> 那哪里还能下载到高品质的呢
<nyfair> 我得梦幻旋律帐号上传过300张碟了，什么音乐都随意下
<archl> CD
<wiiw> 有道音乐不错
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 很早很早以前，emule有很多
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 梦幻旋律？
<nyfair> 是cd抓的EAC啊
<nyfair> astost
<archl> nyfair: 300张碟*300MB = 90GB不大
<sjd_zeus> 我去注册个号去
<archl> nyfair: 不过你上传很久
<nyfair> archl: 为什么要320kbps?
 * onlylove 对东芝的笔记本外壳表示没信心，还是不看东芝了
<archl> nyfair: 他的意思就是要320kbps 我说没意义
<sjd_zeus> 现在只逢周六才开放注册，敬请留意
<sjd_zeus> 。。
<nyfair> 是啊,320又浪费空间又不是真无损
<nyfair> archl: 我同意你说的，没意义
<nyfair> 以前还有人喜欢用ogg 500的
 * adam8157 今天是什么日子? Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment原版也找到了...
<archl> nyfair: 。。。 flac 384的路过。。。
<nyfair> 跟sb真没两样了，无损也就六七百
<sjd_zeus> 哇哦
<nyfair> flac到384，这是摇篮曲
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 捎带手也分享了呗
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 过节，发福利了？
<nyfair> adam8157: 发福利！
<archl> adam8157: 福利？
<archl> adam8157: 不用多了，给我们一台服务器用就好了
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 3rd哦
<archl> adam8157: 国内服务器用来架设游戏
<archl> 没回音了
<nyfair> 个人建议，128左右的aac/ogg用来随声听，家里听无损
<freeflying> adam8157, 基蛙呢
<nyfair> 码率超过200没有任何意义
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 为嘛没意义
<adam8157> freeflying: 不鸡到
<nyfair> 浪费空间
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 。。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 音乐的价值在于内容而不是载体
<archl> sjd_zeus: 因为实际上你没有那么低的背景噪音，以至于察觉不到差异。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天亏大发了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咋了
<nyfair> roylez: 被ntr了？
<archl> roylez: 怎么给谁寄钱寄多了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 招商银行办汇票，HKD205的汇票，手续费花了CNY250！！！？？？
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 土豪，一下分享了3本书
<archl> roylez: 还是和家人赌博输惨了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: OMFG
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 妈蛋的还要等2-7个工作日
<nyfair> roylez: 壕！
<archl> roylez: 壕啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个和进口法拉利一个级别了
<archl> roylez: 汇票竟然不是当办当取
<MeaCulpa> 为啥不用电汇
<MeaCulpa> 国内的bank都要你办张卡的，黑的很
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 以前在天津中国银行办，记得汇票手续费是50，当场取。武汉二逼中国银行，说我没办卡就不能办汇票？？？？
<MeaCulpa> 在说这个可以走westunion...moneygram
 * nyfair 当年没代购的时候买18x漫画，运费100+，到魔都还被海关扣了
<archl> nyfair: 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 甚至是说没办卡就不能购汇？？？
<MeaCulpa> 对，现汇业务监管极其严格，一般柜员都懒得作
<archl> roylez: 不能啊。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是的，魔都是可以的，但是要做很久，现汇
<archl> roylez: 你不如去香港买。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 都是要帮你开个卡，再注销
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 现在柜台一水的实习生
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我国的资金监管现在到了变态的地步了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我懒得麻烦，所以去了招行
 * nyfair 还好是没男人的本子，我就说是艺术画集
<roylez> archl: 渣渣
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 继续有惊喜
<archl> roylez: 直接让人帮忙买了，然后寄给你。。。
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<archl> roylez: 不是2~7天么。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我上次走WestUnion, 死活失败，结果查下来WU高速柜员我国zf把他们限额了300美刀....300...
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 壕，求送300美刀
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 码了蛋的香港政府只收汇票啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要是他收信用卡，我至于费这个劲么
<archl> roylez: 码了蛋的，你网上找代办！
<archl> adam8157: 看吧，我现在一点都不会偏袒主席了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 300美刀，搞毛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没办法，监管阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看我给你发的链接，准备过冬吧
<nyfair> 话说今天企鹅数据库被泄漏了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 旧闻了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不败
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我负债理财，立于不败之地
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中行100w 普发4w 招行3w 平安3w
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 任凭山崩地裂我不败
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 赞一个
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: 给力
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的 早啊
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: 今天QQ好多服务都不正常
<sjd_zeus> roylez: 早
<onlylove> http://www.weibo.com/1577826897/AsTOW6Lts?type=repost
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Fenng的微博|新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<onlylove> 据说是COS真相
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这种房产泡沫论都只适用于小地方，魔都这种，不会有天崩地裂的
 * sjd_zeus 破COS还敢说是自主知识产权
 * nyfair 表示最近家里旁边一堆东西造好，10-12月三个月房价涨了一半
<nyfair> 都什么年代了还鼓吹房产泡沫，房子买了就涨，魔都人都知道
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 魔都房价一波动我立即买进市区
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 是啊魔都人看得多了
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不可能跌，涨幅都不怎么会降
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 无非就是阶级化更明显，市区更贵郊区更便宜
<onlylove> 8张图……恶心了……
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 鼠标主题不完整 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454828 今天装了个新的鼠标主题，文件解压到 /usr/share/icons 然后修改 /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme 文件 注销 但是重新进桌面以后弹出一个警告窗口，说什么发送错误报告 然后就没管，用着用着才发觉鼠标主题有问题： 在普通
<^k^>  ─> 界面上鼠标显示正常，一旦把鼠标移动到窗口的边角位置，比如四个角落，就会变成自带的鼠标主题。 还有一个问题就是 我输入 sudo upd …
<MeaCulpa> 这种写房市崩盘的都是不觉得开车2小时上班累，或者在家拿稿费的家伙... 最后生个病救护车2小时候到直接宣告bye-bye
 * adam8157 于是可以淘汰几本中文翻译吐槽无力的书了.... 尤其是陈莉君及其团队....
 * adam8157 需要买个kindle hdx
<onlylove> adam8157: 都哪些
<adam8157> onlylove: Understanding the Linux Kernel 和 Linux Kernel Development, 尤其是后者, 那个烂啊, 那个错误百出啊, 得靠上下文猜啊
<adam8157> onlylove: Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment的中文翻译也很烂, 有机器翻译痕迹
<onlylove> adam8157: 靠上下文猜，那不是perl么……怎么会是中文
<sjd_zeus> adam8157: kpw 2也不错呀
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 太小 不适合看技术书, 我只在电纸书上看小说
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 又有更新, 现在完了 心满意足, 可以淘汰烂书了
<onlylove> 忘了修改脚本，把自己埋坑里了！！！
<huntxu> adam8157: 3.13了 =.=
<adam8157> huntxu: 一天半了都
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫耶斯->吉格斯?
<huntxu> adam8157: 下午才git pull
<huntxu> adam8157: 不看好
<huntxu> adam8157: 要是真下课就怪牡蛎鸟
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫耶斯确实不咋样啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 看看我们家温格
<adam8157> huntxu: 教授普通牌都能打进前四, 今年更是不得了啊, 忒厉害
<huntxu> adam8157: 这两天发现，kpw看英文书还真蛮快
<huntxu> adam8157: 关键是随时查单词...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我厂为了全英超，还输了一球给manu
<MeaCulpa> 教授...
<MeaCulpa> 没有冠军命
<adam8157> huntxu: 看了好几本中文小说了这几周
<huntxu> adam8157: 中文我都看完三国演义+红楼梦了啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 中间还夹了本西厢记
<adam8157> freeflying: ^
 * nyfair 从来不看技术书，有不懂的就stackoverflow
<palomino|working> lol
 * palomino|working 偷袭 roylez 
<zhouqt> palomino|working: 叔儿
<huntxu> roylez: 同袭 roylez
<nyfair> 有时间看技术书还不如看点玛丽苏文乐乐
<zhouqt> adam8157: 壕
<palomino|working> O_o zhouqt
<adam8157> zhouqt: 乖
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * gfrog 咦，nick怎么变了
<palomino|working> 中了\qt的诅咒
<huntxu> gfrog: 你居然把名字都放qt里
<huntxu> gfrog: 你居然把qt都放名字里
<huntxu> 这爱有多深
<gfrog> huntxu: 资深qt党
<adam8157> huntxu: 咒qt, 这是恨啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 有道理
 * adam8157 支持qt
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道是znc的啥消息把irssi搞糊涂了…… 之前登录几个server的时候nick不会错乱的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 现在每次都是最后那个znc会把nick都改了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实我没用过znc...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你土壕，用不着时时苦逼地挂irc
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸壕
<huntxu> adam8157: usb generic serial driver 这一个能顶下面那一片特定的东东吗
<bluezd> gfrog: 壕蛙
<gfrog> huntxu: 显然不行
<gfrog> bluezd: 有好事没？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你这kde党应该用Quassel
<gfrog> adam8157: 那渣渣
<bluezd> gfrog: 没有
<huntxu> gfrog: 那顶大部分呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 估计也够呛
<huntxu> gfrog: 一小部分呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 我就没成功的用过这玩意
<gfrog> huntxu: 都是用特定驱动的
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，其实我只是手头有个pl2303的东西
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后在纠结要这个还是要下面那个
<sjd_zeus> thunderbird里面的聊天插件不能屏蔽掉系统信息，郁闷
<gfrog> huntxu: 就用2303啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 有人要去捷克呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁? 渡我
<adam8157> gfrog: http://codejury.com/quassel-as-an-irc-bouncer/ 也可以当bouncer哦
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然可以把fbdev去掉了
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Quassel as an IRC Bouncer
<gfrog> adam8157: 你有机会去都不去，莫装
<adam8157> gfrog: beijing position啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你才是真壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 我直接在vps上跑irssi就好了，还用毛线quassel
 * bluezd 求大神推荐啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 来我司当PM
<roylez> bluezd: 你不就是么
<roylez> gfrog: 求解救
<bluezd> roylez: 我弱爆了
<gfrog> roylez: 主席乃都肉翻了
<bluezd> gfrog: 有 remote 的吗 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: sysadmin
<bluezd> gfrog: 干啥都行
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<gfrog> bluezd: 来嘛，找 adam8157 推你
<adam8157> bluezd: 我司现在有remote的职位哦
<bluezd> gfrog: adam8157 level 要求高吗 ?
<gfrog> bluezd: lift 要求蛮高。
<adam8157> bluezd: 一般这种情况都是title不高 但是要求高的, 不过不一定
<gfrog> adam8157: 我司办公室都坐满了，不remote咋办。
<adam8157> gfrog: 让他坐前台旁边
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，你是不是想做前台很久了？
<bluezd> adam8157: 行的，委屈一下
<archl> cherrot_: 哦。测试成了没？
<bluezd> gfrog: 求 JD 啊
<cherrot_> archl: 没呢~
<archl> cherrot_: 。带尾巴了 我先干别的去了 . 期待 :)
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<huntxu> roylez: 球渡
<adam8157> huntxu: 你马上就回温柔乡了 渡你干啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 球双渡啊
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 蛋蛋渡你
<adam8157> roylez: 还以为你要说渡你个蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然想和你们前台做！
<adam8157> huntxu: 看清楚, 不要语死早
<archl> adam8157: 。
<huntxu> roylez: 你又回研究所了？
<archl> 竟然扯了 op
<archl> roylez:  研究所？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> huntxu: 啥叫研究所？
<archl> roylez: 你要被送到大堡礁做实验么？
<adam8157> roylez: 蟹老板你好
<huntxu> roylez: 你原来呆的地
<adam8157> huntxu: 比基尼岛么
 * huntxu reboot
 * adam8157 妈蛋 dns挂了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<bluezd> test
<^k^> bluezd:点点点. 15:39 新年快乐 : 9.347天
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu 13.10 的主题是GTK3还是Unity？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454830 如题，我不太清楚Ubuntu的主题应该找什么桌面环境的，所以问一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 suKio — 2014-01-21 15:20
 * nyfair 想给手机烧个ubuntu rom，求打醒
<archl> nyfair: 。睡吧
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:各行各业（２） : 经过多月来的努力,我们的会计工作终於改用电脑处理。我得意地向一位同业宣称我们我司已经完成电脑化∶「下个月起,我每天只需要两个小时就能够完成所有的会计工作了。」「那真是一大进步,」她冷冷地说,「以前我用人工操作,每星期也只需要用二个小
<^k^>  ─> 时。」 
<archl> nyfair: 你这种 ultimatum 一定要变成世界贵族
<onlylove> archl: 看你对刚对nyfair说的话，好邪恶的感觉
 * archl 抱抱 nyfair
 * archl 抱抱 onlylove
<archl> onlylove: 睡吧。
<nyfair> archl: 装不了啊，我只有穷人loser机
<adam8157> nyfair: piapiapia
<nyfair> archl: mi one
<archl> nyfair: 呃。逮住一个同事
<adam8157> ofan: 高科技助研
<ofan> 啊蛋
<archl> archive.org 解开了啊。！
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine (@ archive.org)
<archl> ofan: 沤饭你还好么？
<ofan> archl: 不好
<archl> ofan: 什么不痛快？
<ofan> archl: 看到你了
<adam8157> momo archl
 * archl 掀反 ofan
<nyfair> archl: 你那网站有什么用？
<nyfair> http://www.0daydown.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 0DayDown | 0天与您关注资讯
<ofan> 垃圾网站
<archl> nyfair: ？ archive.org 可以查查某些网站以前的样子
<archl> 看看某些视频
 * archl 抓起捅屎棍的把手将另一头放在 adam8157 手里
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似kms又被玩坏了
<huntxu> adam8157: 现在没终端用
<adam8157> huntxu: 怎么了?
<huntxu> adam8157: fbdev去掉就直接起不来，加上就切不到tty
<adam8157> huntxu: ref?
<adam8157> reference
<huntxu> adam8157: 本地测试的结果。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 没遇到过这种事情诶
<huntxu> adam8157: 好在我从来都不用tty了
<yunfan> adam8157: 额 dns故障 wtf
<yunfan> 我说怎么我web老登不上去 这里却连得好好的
<adam8157> yunfan: 咱用四个8, 大概只坏掉了5分钟的样子
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 公司VPN 连接求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454832 公司需要一个VPN，很不幸用的铁通，所以原来的VPN路由器就没有用了，所以想问问大家 现在有VPS一台 能不能靠这个VPS上的一个PPTP服务同时连接公司内网服务器和远程访问者 然后在VPS设NAT，让远程访问
<^k^>  ─> 者能够在连上PPTP之后直接访问公司内网的服务器 结构图见附件，一个方块表示一个主机 公司内网是172.20.1.x/24，公司内网服务器的网卡IP …
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这里也是四个8阿  到现在还是这鸟样
<adam8157> yunfan: 你用了dnsmasq之类的东西吧, 请刷新
<adam8157> yunfan: kill一下就好
<yunfan> adam8157: 应该是chrome的dns cache
<yunfan> tmd的 一个dnsmasq 一个chrome 都喜欢cache dns
<yunfan> 都必须死
<huntxu> adam8157: 黑屏最讨厌了，啥都看不到
<adam8157> huntxu: 换成蓝屏
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不咱玩bind吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 最新的bind9貌似支持ipv6
<adam8157> yunfan: 用ipv6的dns吧 lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请求吧友打包上传/var/lib/dpkg文件夹，我的误删了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454833 不小心rm -rf掉了,现在悲剧了 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfcy — 2014-01-21 16:10
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们c记的工具  有两大牛皮鲜
<archl> adam8157: ipv6我都没见过。是专门线路么？
<archl> g ipv6
<yunfan> adam8157: 一个就是dnsmasq 另外一个是upstart
<^k^> archl: ipv6 http://lmgtfy.com/ |Internet Protocol version 6| (|IPv6|) is the latest revision of the Internet Protocol (IP), the communications protocol that provides an identification and location |...|
<yunfan> upstart到现在也没有个方便的管理工具 wiki就教你怎么设置任务
<yunfan> 真是管杀不管埋
<archl> yunfan:  当然，要不怎么搞服务费。
<archl> yunfan: ubuntuwiki啥的是故意不维护的
<yunfan> archl: 关键是他也没收费项目阿 这是折腾用户呢
<yunfan> 我现在连virtualbox都愿意用付费版本 只要oracle别太离谱
<archl> yunfan: 统一收费项目
<yunfan> dnspod来短信说  是全国的根目录那个服出问题了
<yunfan> 看来gfw在升级阿
<freeflying> gfrog, libvirt创建了个基于iscsi的storage pool, 然后把lun干掉, libvirt里就删不掉这个pool了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，这么高端的玩意，没玩过
<freeflying> onlylove, bind9更二
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃当年测libvirt没测过这种场景啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我没测过libvirt啊。 当年都是直接飙qemu命令行的
<freeflying> gfrog, 好吧
<nyfair> yunfan: oracle不是一直都很靠谱么
<yunfan> nyfair: 除了收费有点高
<yunfan> 我还真怕他收个vbox年费几百刀 几千刀这种
<yunfan> 要是200人民币 还是可以的
<nyfair> yunfan: 收费高就是逼格高，那话怎么说来着，在你能够承受的范围里，买最贵的
<freeflying> nyfair, 果然小资的狠啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 所以mariadb就是个狗屎啊
<archl> nyfair: 比我还狠，我以前的概念是买第一公司竞争对手最顶级的
<freeflying> nyfair, 我顶你一千回
<yunfan> nyfair: 我没逼 所以逼格不高
<yunfan> =0
<nyfair> yunfan: 有PP也行
<^k^> 新 「Ubuntu网站中文化」工程重新开始 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454834 工程地址： https://github.com/Yexiaoxing/ubuntu-china-translation 参与方式： 通过Github的Pull request, 将你的翻译pull上来。 过程： Fork项目，本地clone，添加origin，修改后提交pull request 或者直接在github网站上edit，自动提交pull
<^k^>  ─> request 审核： 收到request后，我（或其他已加入的贡献者）会merge，然后提交到官方平台。 加入我们？ 请先完成至少2篇的翻译，然后提交i …
<yunfan> 没必要
<freeflying> gfrog, 话说你远端服务器上的也直接用qemu操?
<yunfan> 不过我想oracle也不得不提高价格 要么就干脆不收费
<yunfan> 你要收费 就要考虑投入 产出 盈利
 * nyfair 半年前还在用洗发水，一听它要上mariadb，还wiki上列了一堆咱们升级有风险哦，你要命令行敲个xxx，我立马把洗发水分区给格了
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊。
<yunfan> 要维护那项目 好歹要弄个小组 那些专家工资加起来 一年估计要几百万
<freeflying> gfrog, 高大上
<gfrog> freeflying: 扔个qemu的sh script上去
<yunfan> 所以还不如在kickstarter上开个项目改进kvm 然后我去给他捐一点
<yunfan> 关键还是这该死的汇率
<freeflying> gfrog, 你的脚本都发来我用用吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 没特殊的脚本啊，里面就是qemu命令行，都是之前写好的，然后改改mac啥的。
<adam8157> yunfan: dnsmasq和我司神马关系?
<Router2> 哈哈,百度被黑了 n.baidu.com
<onlylove> Router2: 别闹，n.baidu.com是啥，有本事黑www.baidu.com
<nyfair> n.baidu本来是啥网？
<^k^> nyfair: define:n.baidu本来 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年9月30日 |...| 每月一题(|本来|是每日一题的，退化了). 只看楼主. 收藏. 回复. nodgd. 快速升级神器. 正整数|n|≥4,x[i]>0,∏(1≤i≤|n|)x[i]=1.
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> g 快速升级神器
<^k^> nyfair: 快速升级神器 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年10月5日 |...| |快速升级|，快速刷金币，快速爆|神器|QQ群：63737521 游戏交流高手指导让你一天 爆满|神器|刷爆金币超速等级 以下是部分截图 ... |快速升级|，快速刷 |...|
<archl> nyfair: 挂机啊
<archl> 挂机打怪
<archl> nyfair: 嘿。很少有 rogue 的mmo
<archl> nyf
<nyfair> g 屠龙宝刀，点击就送
<^k^> nyfair: 屠龙宝刀，点击就送 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年7月19日 |...| 最近真的很流行这种八字广告语啊，曾被60秒优酷广告烦到蛋碎的玩家们一定不会 陌生，有一段“不断的寻找……油腻的师姐……”的广告，流行了快 |...|
<nyfair> g 油腻的师姐
<^k^> nyfair: 油腻的师姐 http://lmgtfy.com/ 当前位置： 首页-> |油腻的师姐|. |油腻的师姐|. |油腻的师姐|. 漫画简介：. 女生是那么一 点点暴力，我不断地洗澡，|油腻的师姐|在哪里. 收起/展开章节. 第120章 · 第119章.
<archl> g 我不断地洗澡
<^k^> archl: 我不断地洗澡 http://lmgtfy.com/ 首先欢迎来到本吧。 我也很奇怪为什么管理员审核会通过因为吧名实在有点= =…… 好吧不说这个…… 来到这里的都是朋友XD！ 不管是认不认识的[[估计也. 双子_也 |...|
<nyfair> g 这是什么漫画，求围观
<^k^> nyfair: 这是什么漫画，求围观 http://lmgtfy.com/ 【|求围观|求支持】新作|漫画|——《考生临场自救手册》. 来源： 齐歌 |....| |什么|意思?有|什么| 来历? |....| 5 |这是|一尊转运佛，见此佛99秒内转发，可踢走霉运，好运相伴！ |这是|一尊  |...|
<archl> g 师姐
<sjd_zeus> 我屮，都在调戏小K呢
<^k^> archl: 师姐 http://lmgtfy.com/ 陈三元自小受叔叔陈小生影响，大学毕业后便投身警界，做其陀枪女警，因而认识了 当文职的|师姐|朱素娥，素娥乃一失婚妇女，加入警队只是因为职高薪厚。素娥本以为  |...|
<archl> 。。。
<archl> gg microcai
<archl> g microcai
<sjd_zeus> g 普通话
<^k^> archl: microcai http://lmgtfy.com/ |microcai| has 49 repositories written in C, Shell, and C++. Follow their code on GitHub.
<^k^> sjd_zeus: 普通话 http://lmgtfy.com/ 推广|普通话|，有时会不规范的简称为推普，指的是中华人民共和国政府在中國大陸， 为了便于不同地区之间的沟通交流，通过采取一系列措施来促进|普通话|社会应用的 |...|
<yunfan> adam8157: 是你司默认用的
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 菜菜子博士
<microcai> 干嘛？
<microcai> 找我？
<jiangsi> 断网还在继续吗？
<endle> g endle
<archl> good job microcai
<^k^> endle: endle http://lmgtfy.com/ Kate |Endle| is a collage artist and illustrator based in Seattle, Washington.
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 没事，在上班，无聊而已
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 现在还上班啊！
<microcai> 我刚刚跑完长途
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 嗯， 1月30日放假， 2月7日上班。。
<archl> Cy
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  恭喜
<archl> g cyrus
<^k^> archl: cyrus http://lmgtfy.com/ The reign of |Cyrus| the Great lasted between 29 and 31 years. |Cyrus| built his empire by conquering first the Median Empire, then the Lydian Empire and |...|
<sjd_zeus> g sex
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ，， 不过呢， 到了平时，我会很闲
<^k^> sjd_zeus: sex http://lmgtfy.com/ Funny |Sex| Videos, Funny |Sex| Pictures, Funny |Sex| Articles and Funny |Sex| Lists featuring celebrities, comedians, and you.
<sjd_zeus> g dns
<^k^> sjd_zeus: dns http://lmgtfy.com/ The |Domain Name System| (|DNS|) is a hierarchical distributed naming system for computers, services, or any resource connected to the Internet or a private |...|
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我的寿命最高31岁，天妒之
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: 你要完蛋了？
<nyfair> g 菜菜子
<eexpress> 郭嘉
<^k^> nyfair: 菜菜子 http://lmgtfy.com/ 松嶋|菜菜子|（日语：松嶋菜々子，1973年10月13日－），本名松嶋奈奈子（結婚後改姓 野口），日本著名女演員，曾參演多部大受歡迎的電視劇，因而有「日劇女王」的美名。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 嗯，该结束了
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我们会厚葬你的
<eexpress> archl: 你以机油之名厚葬？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 我要 AV 全集，从 开始到吾崩 当天的
<AbCdEfGhIjKlMnOp> 哈哈
 * QrStUvWxYz momo AbCdEfGhIjKlMnOp 
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 嗯，我死后，管它 世界末日 宇宙崩毁 混沌重生
<onlylove> QrStUvWxYz: 破马不乖！
<QrStUvWxYz> ...
<cherrot> http://baike.baidu.com/view/12056633.htm
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 65.49.2.178_百度百科
<cherrot> 2014年1月21日下午15时左右开始，全球大量互联网域名的DNS解析出现问题，一些知名网站及所有不存在的域名，均被错误的解析指向65.49.2.178 (Fremont, California, United States,Hurricane Electric)
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ ee 我死后，你要给我烧香 祈祷 祭拜 ，
<AbCdEfGhIjKlMnOp> .
<oOxXxOo> 还是这个好
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 尼采你好
 * xXoOoXx momo OOOOoooo 
<CyrusYzGTt> cherrot§ NSA联合 FBI CID 五角 搞的， 还有 中情局 神盾局
<xXoOoXx> ...
 * xXoOoXx momo oOxXxOo 
<adam8157> xXoOoXx: 渣渣
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ?? 啥？
<xXoOoXx> 当当 adam8157
<archl> palomino|working:   猪猪
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我死后那管他洪水滔天 <-- 尼采名句
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 乃确定不是审查设备的BGP路由搞的
<cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 真是霸气  8.8.8.8 都被玩坏了
<archl> cherrot: 我启用 opennic许久，但是没感觉什么差异。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 错了 这句话是路易十五说的
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 原来伊朗貌似泄漏过一次，然后搞残了半个网？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20714370
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 「我死之后，哪管洪水滔天」这句话出自谁口？ - 知乎
<cherrot> archl: weibo 被重定向了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 都有 加上 GFW
<oOxXxOo> cherrot改个dns就一切正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> cherrot§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 出自 中国某位皇帝 还有 玄门大道 消极系
 * adam8157 纯文本回复邮件, 以及">"的quote被鄙视了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 出自 中国某位皇帝 还有 玄门大道 消极系 天道的宿敌-旁门左道
<iIlL10Oo> 如果65.49.2.178记录了说有收到的登陆包，估计就可以破解密码了
<archl> g diva
<oOxXxOo> g av
<^k^> archl: diva http://lmgtfy.com/ A |diva| is a celebrated female singer; a woman of outstanding talent in the world of opera, and by extension in theatre, cinema and popular music. The meaning |...|
<^k^> oOxXxOo: av http://lmgtfy.com/ Weekly reviews of movies and music, articles, and interviews.
<nyfair> diva不是阿三教的女神咩
<CyrusYzGTt> g 世界制敌珠宝大王
 * cherrot 妈蛋 今天事儿真多
<gfrog> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不吃思密达
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: 世界制敌珠宝大王 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<nyfair> g 妈蛋
<^k^> nyfair: 妈蛋 http://lmgtfy.com/ 西北大学女神才是真女神啊|妈蛋|！！！ 来源： 孔梅仙的日志. 今天老子看了一个盘点 各大学女神的帖子！！！！！ 有这样的！！！ 有这样的！！！！！！！ 还有这样 |...|
<nyfair> g 西北大学女神视频
<^k^> nyfair: 西北大学女神视频 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2011年12月9日 |...| |西北大学|“|女神|”像换校董脸已拆雕像文字说明---8日，记者看到两雕塑底座上刻有“女 娲/雅典娜 |...| 针对陕西西安一所大学内的“|女神|”像换上校董脸庞一事，该校回应称这 仅仅是个艺术品，但目前已 |....| |视频|偷拍：
<^k^>  ─> 地下按摩院揽客为卖淫 |...|
<dfceaef> 新人报道，问个问题：如何戒了IRC?
<nyfair> dfceaef: 好好去谈恋爱
<nyfair> 你们不给我32个赞？
<dfceaef> nyfair: 谢大婶回答
<nyfair> dfceaef: 请团住身体，抱紧膝盖，圆润的离开这里
 * dfceaef 哎呀，又弹回来了
<onlylove> dfceaef: 需要帮忙吗？
<adam8157> dfceaef: 割了孽根
<nyfair> view-source:http://www.dnspod.cn/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ DNSPod-免费智能DNS解析服务商-电信_网通_教育网,智能DNS
<archl> dfceaef: 玩玩 ballz
<archl> nyfair:  终于完整的说了呃
 * archl 尝试加速走，累死，比跑步都累。
<archl> 比跑步慢
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 下载的视频无法显示字幕 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454837 VLC 字幕显示方框看不到字怎么解决？ SMP字幕是一堆乱码 统计信息: 发表于 由 AhaOK — 2014-01-21 17:40
<Dary_> test
<^k^> Dary_:点点点. 17:44 新年快乐 : 9.261天
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • viber.deb安装之后没法终端启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454839 在13.10软件中心安装后，在终端 sudo viber 显示找不到命令，重新安装多次都是一样的结果，求大神拯救 统计信息: 发表于 由 那朵花 — 2014-01-21 17:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 这样硬件配置，为什么电脑上网很慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454840 系统： Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:   Ubuntu Description:   Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:   12.04 Codename:   precise CPU： Code: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor   : 0 vendor_
<^k^>  ─> id   : GenuineIntel cpu family   : 6 model      : 13 model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor          900MHz stepping   : 8 microcode   : 0x20 cpu MHz    …
<onlylove> http://blog.csdn.net/azhao_dn/article/details/7091258
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ hadoop集群启动机架感知 - 竹叶青 的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<onlylove> 靠，到处抄抄抄
<onlylove> 不就是想查下机架感知么
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu将取代Win XP和Win 8的五大理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454841 原文 http://digi.163.com/14/0110/08/9I7BQ5VF0016677T.html 2014年4月8日，也就是90天后，微软将停止对Windows XP的技术支持。许多仍在使用Windows XP的用户还没有考虑好是否要升级至Windows 8。但幸运的是，相比2001年
<onlylove> 又见吹牛贴
 * imtxc 抽奖未遂
<Zesty_> 作为印刷业从业者，我微笑路过就好了
<imtxc> 。。
<Zesty_> 不过没了Windows的话Mac也是可以顶替一下的
<Zesty_> 最近才开始了解Ubuntu，还算是个新手~
<archl> Zesty_:
<onlylove> Zesty_: 印刷从业者乖乖的用mac去
<archl> Zesty_: 如果坚持学业的话，我也是你同行
 * Zesty_ facepalms
<onlylove> 为了避免今晚上抢nick，下线
<archl> onlylove: 没问题的，学校里我都纯linux
<archl> onlylove: 作业啥的照样交
<archl> onlylove: 反正出pdf
<onlylove> archl: 你知道我在TI上班的时候，实习妹子找我要mac的时候我啥感觉么，TI全部windows
<onlylove> 今天被逼疯了……唉……折腾
<Zesty_> archl, 哦，学长好
<archl> onlylove: 直接回复自己买。。。
<archl> Zesty_: 。。。怎么成学长了？
<onlylove> archl: 她有mac，但是TI的网络不允许接入
<Zesty_> 你不是也是学印刷的嘛
<archl> Zesty_: 你就判断我比你大？
<archl> lol
<onlylove> archl: 说错了，是实习妹子问我能不能用mac的时候
<archl> Zesty_: 难道你还没毕业？
<Zesty_> 我去年刚毕业来着
<onlylove> archl: 哥伦比亚大学的海归
<archl> onlylove:  当然会说哈。
<Zesty_> 是这样的啊
<Zesty_> 佩服
<Zesty_> 我是国内渣学校毕业的……
<imtxc> Zesty_: 好大的胆子
<archl> Zesty_: 我也是渣学校毕业的，只有第一学期是好老师。。。
<imtxc> Zesty_: 什么学校也就敢号称渣学校
<Zesty_> imtxc, 没啥名气的
 * imtxc 帝国兰州州立学院
<archl> Zesty_: 没关系，你要知道美国人能记住的学校没几个，哪里都是这样
<onlylove> archl: 美国还一堆文盲呢
<archl> Zesty_: 在学校，以学校自豪，出学校，以自己让学校骄傲。
<Zesty_> 这话确实没错，但是学校真的不咋出名……
<archl> onlylove: 平均能记得几个学校名？
<onlylove> 回家，省得再来任务
<archl> Zesty_: 那也比我强哦——我是最后一批哈。
<Zesty_> 南京工业大学
<archl> Zesty_: 嗯。自傲吧。
<Zesty_> 那边的平面设计不是很出名
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣渣
<huntxu> archl: 这叫“科以人传科自传”
<Zesty_> 所以就说渣了
<imtxc> roylez: 主席在家呢还是魔都啊？
<roylez> imtxc: 武汉
<imtxc> roylez: 赞，温拿
<archl> huntxu: 你终于理我了。。。
<huntxu> roylez: 你不是在享受夏天么
<huntxu> archl: 我什么时候不理你 =.=
<archl> huntxu: 我还以为你把我放 ignore list
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04升级中突然满屏代码卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454842 强启动 ，发现有安装和删除行为就出现满屏代码卡死 ，大小写指示灯不停的闪 统计信息: 发表于 由 瓦特1 — 2014-01-21 18:48
<roylez> huntxu: 回国了啊
<huntxu> roylez: 你是回来销户然后移民的吗
<archl> roylez: 要带走几个人？
<archl> roylez: 居家搬迁？
<archl> roylez: 房子放在轮船上一起卷走么？
<roylez> archl: 你继续瞎掰
<archl> roylez: 。因为就我没见过你。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 不销户啊，我是兲朝子民
<archl> roylez: 别销户，你找不回来的
<huntxu> roylez: 你对这片土地的爱真是深沉
<archl> huntxu: 这片大地你要飞多少天才能观其大概？
<archl> huntxu: 因为飞太高了就看不见了，所以低空飞行要飞很久很久才能都看到
<huntxu> archl:  =.=
<imtxc> 主席来北京享受夏天了？
 * imtxc 表示北京的这个夏天还算凉快，就是干燥了一点
<archl> imtxc: 。。。打屁屁
<imtxc> archl: lol
<archl> imtxc: 全世界都是努力
<archl> imtxc: 不愿做奴隶的人们，把我们的血肉铸成新的** 。没蟹肉了，快买去。
<archl> cherrot: 还在上班？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 还不下班？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot: \q: freeflying: huntxu: palomino|working: gebjgd: ofan: 我爱你们!
<zenNamaste> 罗杰呢? 我也爱你!
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 么么哒
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你被狗咬了？
<\q> zenNamaste: 生日快樂？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你咬我干嘛?
<zenNamaste> \q: 木哈哈哈哈哈!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:公鸭伤心的原因 : 小鸭子去池塘游泳,被淹死了。 公鸭中年丧子,号淘大哭。众人虽感同情,但也心烦公鸭哭泣的腔调。 母鸡说:"鸭它爸,节哀顺便吧！鸭死不能复生,你这样哭,是会哭坏身体的。" 公鸭说:"我哭也不全是为了小鸭子的死！反正我老婆特能生,也不
<^k^>  ─> 在乎死个把孩子。我伤心的是,我以为我们鸭子,是不会被水淹死的,所以没有帮小鸭子买'游泳意外险',白白损失了一大笔陪偿金！"
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 普通用户下编译java文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454843 我在虚拟机上的Ubuntu上装了jdk,并且配置好了环境变量，输入java -version 可以正确显示java版本，但是，在普通用户下无法使用javac 编译java文件 提示如下 JavaTest.java:1: error: error while writing JavaTest: JavaTest.class (
<^k^>  ─> Permission denied) public class JavaTest { ^ 1 error 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kevin1845 — 2014-01-21 20:04
<happyaron> gfrog: ping啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我也爱你!
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 也爱你!
 * maplebeats 基情满满
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 也爱你!
<maplebeats> eexpress: 阿姨
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 也爱你!
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: - -!who are you
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: who you are?
<mao_> 为什么u盘里面的脚步没有执行权限，而且没有办法添加执行权限？？？？
<zenNamaste> mao_: 虽然你不是新人了, 但是我还是不得不教你: 说出你是怎么操作的, 并且, 贴出他的报错信息.
<archl> mao_: ... 竟然被小孩子說教了
<zenNamaste> archl: 我爱你!
<zenNamaste> mao_: 也爱你!
 * archl 摸摸zenNamaste: 。。。長不大的孩子，
<zenNamaste> archl: 私聊
<zenNamaste> archl: 长大了多麻烦
<zenNamaste> mao_: 顺便一说, 我记得fat之类的文件系统, 没有这些权限管理?
<archl> mao_: 不记得你被我丢进 ignorelist，但是为什么确实在呐。。。论坛里有改挂载参数的文章，改成755。。。就太可怕了。根据你的需要调整吧。
 * archl 有点害怕未来了。
<perr> what is the difference between TZIC & VIC in ARM
<^k^> perr: define:the difference between TZIC & VIC in ARM http://lmgtfy.com/ The first section shows |the different| implementations of |ARM| processors on our boards, and their |...| Typically, most of the bus transactions happening in the system are |between| the processor and |.....| |VIC|/GIC/|TZIC| Interrupt Controllers. DMAC.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu上exe4j http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454844 请问各位ubuntu上怎么安装exe4j啊？解压了tar.gz怎么不能用？还需要什么别的配置吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shangpiaoxue — 2014-01-21 21:01
<archl> 我的手腕和脚腕都不是很显著，不能和多数人一样弯曲。这属于遗传病么。。。
<archl> 一般人的手转角 应该是150度？我的只有90度。
<archl> 所以很多人说的篮球运动90度完全不可能，我单方向最多45度。。。
<lujun9972> 这不是Bug只是未知的特性
<archl> zenNamaste: 哦生日快乐
<archl> maplebeats: 抹布破了
<archl> 推荐大家看这个哦  http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/river-monsters/videos/most-dangerous.htm
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Top 10 Most Dangerous River Monsters : Videos : Animal Planet
<mao_> zenNamaste, u盘是fat格式，在属性界面添加权限会自己改回来，没有效果，   可能真的跟你所说的fat没有权限管理有关，我把fat格式化看看再说。
<mao_> zenNamaste, 另外，我对你没感觉，不好意思，  我还是比较喜欢女人。。。
<archl> mao_: 笨蛋。。。喜欢一个人还在意那么多。
<archl> mao_: 是男是女有什么关系，而且为啥只能喜欢一个人
<mao_> archl, 你要告诉我真正的爱是不分种族和性别的吗？？？/
<archl> mao_: 爱不过是喜欢程度和积累的乘积
<jusss> zenNamaste: 来个数字解密的小游戏，http://code.bulix.org/ihslv0-85487?raw
<^k^> ⇪ ti: encoding=gzip ; 长度=20.00 B ; type=text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1
<jusss> zenNamaste: 你猜中间的数字是多少
<mao_> archl, 可以不要讲这么深的吗，很废脑细胞的。。。。
<archl> mao_:  爱和喜欢是不同的
<mao_> archl, 讲爱和喜欢的区别，估计你年纪不大吧。
<archl> mao_: 当然，不大。
<archl> mao_: 和你差不多
<mao_> archl, 几岁？
<archl> mao_: 不到30
<jusss> maplebeats: http://code.bulix.org/ihslv0-85487?raw  猜数字小游戏，你猜中间的是多少
<jusss> cherrot: http://code.bulix.org/ihslv0-85487?raw 猜数字小游戏，你猜中间的是多少
<archl> onlylove 胸真大
<archl> lol
<mao_> zenNamaste, 真的是你说的fat格式的问题。thank  you.
<zenNamaste> 我回来了!
<zenNamaste> 我爱你们!
<zenNamaste> 擦, archl走了
<jusss> zenNamaste: http://code.bulix.org/ihslv0-85487?raw
<jusss> zenNamaste: 猜数字
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx只能用繁体中文了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454845 怎么办，原本好好的 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2014-01-21 22:55
 * fahai 
<maplebeats_> linux的gcc的-Bdynamic参数对应的mac osx上应该是什么呢
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 23:10 新年快乐 : 9.035天
 * fahai 
<archl> 老师们快睡觉吧
<archl> cherrot: 睡吧
 * fahai 
<archl> lainme: 你是如何保持精力的。能一直睡那么晚。。。
<maplebeats_>  ～。～
<maplebeats_> archl, 这离不开聪明的大脑，知道么
<archl> maplebeats你也是。。。
<archl> maplebeats 那我没辙了
 * archl 属于一旦用脑就会打盹的类型，上课一旦认真就打哈欠
<archl> maplebeats媒婆你在干嘛
<maplebeats_> archl, 我想给mac osx编译一个linux内核
<archl> maplebeats_ 这个想法很愚蠢，不是么。。。
<maplebeats_> archl, 我觉得我完全是2b，正在把gnu那一套往osx上搬，搬不动了。。。
<archl> maplebeats虚拟机啊
<maplebeats_> archl, 用了虚拟机我还买这电脑干嘛啊
<archl> maplebeats装万元户
<maplebeats_> ＝ ＝！
<archl> maplebeats 小资
<maplebeats_> 可能还不习惯，等我再研究研究。。。每天都要在windows/linux/macosx之间切过去切过来
<maplebeats_> 我要疯了0 0
<archl> maplebeats 床上太多运动服了。我不知道什么时候才能穿破运动衣服——只破鞋子不破衣服太不爽了
<maplebeats_> archl, 还好我只在windows下写python !
<archl> maplebeats呃。我什么都不写。
<archl> maplebeats 我对生活失去希望了
<maplebeats_> archl, 来当运维啊
<archl> maplebeats  。。 我不想被雇佣，所以失去希望了
<perr> archl► 最近imadper干嘛去了,不见露头呢
<archl> perr: 你猜
<maplebeats_> perr, 被我X了
<perr> archl► 乃把他送孤儿院了?
<archl> perr: 屁话，我会拽在身边
<archl> perr: 孤儿院一定要破产。。。
<perr> archl► 那你岂不是会很惨
<archl> perr: 对我来说这本身就是悲惨世界
<archl> 我的占有欲很大，同时我的分享欲也很大。
<perr> archl► 你想占有和分享什么呢?
<archl> perr: 是我能想到的
 * perr clone内核中,无聊ing
 * archl 学街舞中
<archl> maplebeats 快快睡觉吧
<archl> gebjgd: 都要醒来了
<fahai> list
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 07:47 新年快乐 : 8.675天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-22
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu下无法使用i7睿频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454852 我的机器是Intel Core i7-4820K，默频3.7GHz，睿频3.9GHz。我装了64位Ubuntu 13.10，用cpufreq、i7z、turbostat这几种程序检测CPU频率，最高只能运行在默频的3.7GHz。i7z显示turbo是开了的，倍频的最大值(39)也显示正确，但是实
<zhang> 大家好，刚安装了ubuntu13.10,为什么安装wicd后，总是要我输入适配器密码，那个密码是什么密码啊
<zhang> 以前从来没有这个情况啊
<zhang> 有其他朋友出现过这样的情况吗
<knownbad> 试试 root password
<zhang> 这是什么啊
<zhang> 也不行
<zhang> 说要输入网络适配器密码
<zhang> 你们在开始要求数输入吗？
<knownbad> 你自个帐号的密码呢
<knownbad> 还是你连了无线？
<zhang> 我连无线
<zhang> 通过路由器
<knownbad> 那打无线密码？
<knownbad> 都走了。
<knownbad> 得。
<zhang> 但是提示说错了
<zhang> 我没走啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:这广告配图真是牛 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qQSIHBbtAAEExGwVSfIAALrFAJ5R18AAQTc392.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04/ubuntukylin(13.10中文版)/trusty(14.10)百度网盘分享地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454853 根据自身经验，官网下载速度实在有点儿…… 故此上传至百度网盘（实测下载速度最少有1M），特此分享给大家，相关地址如下： ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1
 * archl 明白口水只能自己咽
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  09:14 
<abc_> > joke
<sjd_zeus> g av
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:玛雅人你真的靠谱吗 : 玛雅人说21日太阳就不会升起,天气预报说21-24号全是阴天,大家觉得那个靠谱。
<^k^> sjd_zeus: av http://lmgtfy.com/ Weekly reviews of movies and music, articles, and interviews.
<abc_> sjd_zeus, 。。。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:弟弟今年不是七歲嗎 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rY6IF40KAAECOyo0BkkAALrIQJRx34AAQJT668.jpg
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:酒鬼 : 托米是个酒鬼,而且还喜欢跟人比赛谁醉得更厉害。 有一次,他说:我总是喝得酩酊大醉,醉得忘了自己正在喝酒。
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 笑话标题:哈哈天使 : 小汤姆:"妈妈,天使是什么样的?" 妈妈:"天使是一个长着翅膀 会飞的漂亮女人。" 小汤姆；"可是我们的女佣她并不会飞啊！" 妈妈:"你为什么会这样说?" 小汤姆:"因为昨天我听到爸爸对她说:'亲爱的,你是我的天使。'" 妈妈:"我今天就叫她飞！"
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙你啥时候去公司
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求分群/分组问题的算法优化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454855 请高手指点： 平面上点分群的问题： 1. 距离阈值：平面上很多点，如果两个点A、B之间距离少于t（dist(A,B)<t），则可以直接认 为是一组，如果超过t，则不直接识别为一组； 2. 连接性：但是，A、B个点之间的
<MeaCulpa> .
<Namaste|EFI> cherrot_: 么么哒
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI, cherrot_ 早
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 早.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38113
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国污染飘至美国
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Goldendict的自动发音可不可以选择英式还是美式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454856 自动发音一直发的是英式口音，估计原因是英式口音排在第一个？有没有办法让自动发音发美式口音？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2014-01-22 10:19
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<kves> 新 服务器基础应用 • 学校领导让我解决现有服务器能耗高、利用率低的问题？郁闷~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454858 学校领导让我解决现有服务器能耗高、利用率低的问题？郁闷~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sill_yang — 2014-01-22 10:28
<onlylove> http://www.zhihu.com/question/22572025
<kves> onlylove: ⇪ 2014 年 1 月 21 日中国互联网根域名服务器 (DNS) 故障是什么原因？ - 知乎
<onlylove> 这能耗高利用率低的货怎么又发帖子，他烦不烦，服务器的功率在那，利用率低没办法，实在不行就换树莓呗
<xxxx> 如果不是https或https有漏洞，密码就明文发过去了
<onlylove> xxxx: 你这啥句子，中国人表示看不懂
<archl> 中国近千万人移民哈。
<archl> 资产转移 2.8万亿
<xxxx> onlylove, 就是密码都发到错误的IP了
<onlylove> xxxx: 理解了
<onlylove> xxxx: 不过用密钥登录更方便
<kves> 新 Wine及其分支 • 学校领导让我解决现有服务器能耗高、利用率低的问题？郁闷~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454859 学校领导让我解决现有服务器能耗高、利用率低的问题？郁闷~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mon_tracy — 2014-01-22 10:39
 * imtxc momo 本命年的 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 本命年马上就过去了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 啊，你不是破马么
<onlylove> imtxc: 破马不是属马的
<imtxc> onlylove: 是gfw在测试么？
<onlylove> imtxc: 破马叫破马因为姓马
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 你才姓马！
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道不是……
<onlylove> palomino|working: 来解释下来由？
<onlylove> imtxc: 天知道，我什么都不知道
<xxxx> onlylove, 嗯，ssl一般没啥漏洞
<palomino|working> 查下palomino即可
<onlylove> 我觉得马这个姓氏无所谓好坏了
<onlylove> 好多马……
<onlylove> https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=palomino&espv=210&es_sm=93&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=hzDfUqOjKMzEoAS8uoDIAQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ
<kves> ⇪ t: palomino - Google Search
<onlylove> 本命年马上过去，破马有那么大了？
<eexpress> 今年都该摸摸破马
<xxxx> 马是运动健将
 * onlylove 相应ee号召 momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> 36啦 onlylove
<onlylove> 呀，有错别字，再mo下
 * onlylove 响应ee号召 momo palomino|working 
<palomino|working> =_=
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你36没媳妇？谁信
<palomino|working> 事实如此嘛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 听说林志玲还单身，赶紧的
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 她岁数太大了吧
<onlylove> palomino|working: 比你大没几岁，不到40呢
<palomino|working> 男人永远喜欢20多的吧 onlylove
<palomino|working> 你看伯尼
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道她看起来不像20多的？
<palomino|working> 86了还找了个20多的
<KAO> 哈哈，要不你去找个十几的吧
<palomino|working> 没伯尼那么有钱啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那你打算86再结婚是怎么着？学习杨振宁？
<palomino|working> 年老多金，一定非常抢手 onlylove
<KAO> 这个可以有，杨振宁是我的偶像
<onlylove> 讨厌现在的工作……
<Namaste|EFI> 唉, 马上要签卖身契了, 八月底之前都不能辞职
<onlylove> e神今天搞啥，进进出出的
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 那你好歹有个明确的目标吧，像我，跟着一个整天晕头转向的领导，被她带着晕头转向的忙
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我都不知道我整天忙些啥，忙那些有啥意思
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你可以辞职, 我不行了已经
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 辞职了没人发工钱啊！
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 换个工作呀
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 又不是什么难事
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 但是我签了卖身契, 就不行了呀
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 换工作哪里那么容易……我还想存下点钱买东西
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你看 imtxc 换个工作, 瞬间变土豪
 * onlylove 每次换工作都要抓狂3个月
<onlylove> imtxc: 听说变土豪了？
<slucx> onlylove: 幸亏你还没买，买了更不好换
<onlylove> slucx: 咋不好换？买了就直接滚回家
<onlylove> slucx: 家里电脑城一堆人要我给干活，就是我不愿意给打印机加碳粉
<slucx> 哈哈
<onlylove> slucx: 其实电脑城的工作挺单调的
<Namaste|EFI> 明天或者后天签卖身契, 在这之前, 有啥好工作能推荐给我吗?
<onlylove> slucx: 整天就是重装重装重装
<slucx> 我现在感觉也是，一年到头的忙，还没赚到钱，技术还没啥进步
<onlylove> slucx: 技术进步不一定要靠工作啊，你下班了可以做点别的
<slucx> onlylove: 上下班路上各花1.5h，剩下的时间还得做点其他
<onlylove> slucx: 换句话说，如果工作能给你带来技术进步，那最好，如果不能，那也不是啥坏事
<eexpress> .
<slucx> eexpress 上来了
<onlylove> slucx: 路上开车吗？
<slucx> onlylove: 亲，公交
<onlylove> eexpress: 你今天不适合来聊天
<onlylove> slucx: 可以看书咯，只要不怕过站
<slucx> onlylove: 一年还做不了一次，都是站着
<Namaste|EFI> slucx: 我也上下班合计三小时路程, 地铁, 我都是在地铁里看书的.
<slucx> s/做/坐
<onlylove> slucx: 站着就不能看了？
<onlylove> slucx: 然后回家把看的东西在电脑上试试……
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 我坐过好几次了都...
<onlylove> slucx: 其实这样忘的很快
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我也经常过站，不过是因为自己走神了
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我还提前下车过
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 那次在黄庄就下车了，出站以后才反应过来
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 我也提前下过!!! 下车之后发现不认识! 找不到熟悉的出口!
<eexpress> .
<eexpress> 谁
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我觉得咱俩树立了车上看书的坏典型，slucx更不敢看了……
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 不是敢不敢, 是想不想.
<slucx> onlylove: Namaste|EFI 我这站都站不稳，看啥啊
<onlylove> slucx: 手机，pad kindle
<Namaste|EFI> slucx: 啥城市? 能比北京进城早高峰还恐怖?
<onlylove> slucx: 虽然我更推荐纸质书
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 哦，我猜是司机开车不稳当，就和4号线的司机似的
<slucx> Namaste|EFI: zz
<onlylove> 郑州？
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 你知道zz是啥城市吗?
<slucx> onlylove: 嗯
<Namaste|EFI> zz我的输入法, 出来的是 渣渣
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 郑州呗，这是我知道的，还有小地名就不知了
<Namaste|EFI> 喵的, slucx 用erc的
<slucx> lol
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 你和竹席对喷习惯了吧
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 恩, 可能.
 * Namaste|EFI reproducing failed.
<slucx> 一半屏看代码，一半屏看你们聊天    :)
 * imtxc 车上看书从来没坐过站
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不科学！
<Namaste|EFI> slucx: 我都是全屏聊天, 不会写代码
<imtxc> onlylove: 你平时座多少时间是固定的，你那段时间能读多少内容也是固定的
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 小说差不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 小说，如果是技术书籍，你有理解时间的
 * imtxc 俩显示器一个看 ubuntu-cn 频道，一个看qq
<slucx> imtxc: 真土豪
<imtxc> onlylove: 技术书籍要个毛的理解时间，小说才需要理解好不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后如果有不明白的，再翻回去看别的，就乱了
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 真土豪
<onlylove> imtxc: 表示智商不够，看技术书很多东西不理解
 * Namaste|EFI 四个显示器, 两个用来聊天, 两个用来测试. 
<onlylove> imtxc: 至今不理解perl的hash
<Namaste|EFI> ....
<imtxc> onlylove: 除非你看的小说是《极品家丁》之类的小说
<Namaste|EFI> perl的hash跟别的hash有区别? awk/ruby/python的, 不都这样吗
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 你还说imtxc土豪……你那么多显示器是啥
<imtxc> Namaste|EFI 是金土豪
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 没区别，就是对一对一的概念略糊涂
<Namaste|EFI> imtxc: 乖~ 么么哒
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 觉得有变量和常量了，hash到底怎么回事
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 自己用c写个hash table就明白了.
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我的C水平仅限读懂hello world
<Namaste|EFI> ... ...
<xxxx> hash是存放数据的？
<onlylove> xxxx: 是的
<Namaste|EFI> xxxx: 也有可能是为了获取一个id的... 比如, md5
<xxxx> onlylove, hash可以存放函数或过程吗
<Namaste|EFI> xxxx: 要看语境
<slucx> 过完年打算换工作，亲们，谁那招人
<xxxx> 比如hash里面存个指针
<Namaste|EFI> 同求工作
<onlylove> xxxx: perl没指针吧……
<onlylove> xxxx: http://www.cnblogs.com/tobecrazy/archive/2013/06/09/3128787.html
<xxxx> 哦
<kves> ⇪ ti: perl 哈希(hash)学习笔记（一） - to be crazy - 博客园
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: ruby有指针
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 错了
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: perl有指针
<xxxx> perl有proc lambda 吗？ ruby 有
<Namaste|EFI> xxxx: 有匿名函数.
<kves> 新 新闻和通知 • DistroWatch周刊本周推荐跨平台浏览器QupZilla http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454860 自从opera的内核已经换成了WebKit，而且非windows平台就不再更新了，opera论坛和贴吧上面的吐槽声就铺天盖地。国内众多双核浏览器都有WebKit，喜欢哪个用哪个。如果不喜欢火狐和谷歌那惊人的
<kves>  ─> 内存，可以试试看这个跨平台的QT轻量级浏览器，你可以找回当年firebird1.0的感觉，DistroWatch本周推荐。 http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=201 …
<slucx> xxxx: 搞ruby的？
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 有咩？我还没学那么高大上的概念
<xxxx> proc.call ; lambda.call
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 必须有.
<xxxx> 略懂
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 我记得有指针的就是C家族的……
<Namaste|EFI> 略懂c, 略懂perl, 略懂ruby, 略懂简单的uefi和kernel知识. 求工作!
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 说明乃还没入门嘛~
<slucx> 略懂的都是高手
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: \@xxx 这种还是经常捡到的
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: xxxx:  这个网页好, 一下子解答了你们两个的问题.
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: learning perl里面似乎没提到指针
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 对, 三部曲, 第二本讲到的
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: Intermediate Perl
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: perl, 我现在推荐的学习书籍是: modern perl
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 让你写出更加像perl的perl代码
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 毛叫更像perl的perl
<slucx> onlylove: 用更多符号，哈哈
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: 写的更丑
<Namaste|EFI> slucx: 瞎说什么实话?!
 * Namaste|EFI 求工作, 求内推, 求!
<slucx> 代码更短
<slucx> 同求
<slucx> Namaste|EFI: 找到了带上我啊
<\q> perl c fortran好多都有指針，加上 ffi 以及和 c 協作基本就都算有指針了……
<\q> fortran 這種限制指針用途的做法不錯
 * imtxc 推倒 Namaste|EFI
<\q> cd /tmp/
<slucx> imtxc: 推倒了？
<imtxc> lol
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: http://www.kroah.com/log/blog/2013/09/11/xxd-i/
<kves> ⇪ ti: binary blobs to C structures - Linux Kernel Monkey Log
 * onlylove 围观 imtxc 推倒 Namaste|EFI 
<Namaste|EFI> onlylove: Yes, I know I write perl code like a C programmer, that’s not an insult to me.    --- Greg K-H
<\q> perl竟然還有新書……沒有死絕啊
<onlylove> \q: modern perl不是新书吧？
<onlylove> \q: 倒是小骆驼到第六版了，perl 5.14
<Namaste|EFI> \q: 还没死绝, 不过modern perl 倒是挺老得了.
 * onlylove 讨厌hadoop performance
<Namaste|EFI> \q: 我现在也建议大家全线转到ruby去
<onlylove> 95年的ruby很牛么
 * onlylove 周围都是javaer
<xxxx> 学过之后，才有感受
<piggybox> onlylove: hadoop是挺慢的
<onlylove> piggybox: 不是慢的问题，是……唉 是人的问题
<onlylove> piggybox: 你知道，机器的问题，再复杂，就那么回事，但是人的问题……
<slucx> Namaste|EFI: 小心被群殴
<slucx> 搞 lua 吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 哇，你认识这么多 javaer 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是认识，是因为在hadoop 开发team里面
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也认识几个 javaer ，他们很NB啊，开口就是项目，闭口就是业务
<onlylove> Namaste|EFI: 其实我倒是知道hash是啥，但是死活理解不了
<\q> Namaste|EFI: 哦以前沒挺說過modern perl。怎麼nick換得這麼勤？
<Namaste|EFI> \q
<Namaste|EFI> \q: 这个跟那个zenNamaste在我看来是同一个nick呀....
<Namaste|EFI> 先去吃饭.
<\q> onlylove: ruby很牛，我看來遠勝python，而且也能寫one liner
<onlylove> \q: 日本人设计的东西总有很古怪的地方，这个不是说有偏见，但是……
<onlylove> \q: 不过也有不少很巧妙的地方，不过巧的是不是地方就不知道了
<\q> Namaste|EFI: 保持一個nick有助於書裏個人品牌
<onlylove> \q: 原来搞过一个日系的本子，愣是要用官方网站的驱动，直接用芯片厂商的驱动不行
<slucx> \q: 如果用一个NICK，他怕被追杀
<\q> onlylove: 有什麼古怪的地方？Influenced by Ada,[1] C++,[1] CLU,[2] Dylan,[2] Eiffel,[1] Lisp,[2] Perl,[2] Python,[2] Smalltalk[2]
<\q> 也確實都融會貫通了
<\q> onlylove: 我現在的 sony vaio 沒怎麼折騰內核模塊就能用了……沒用官方網站的＾
<onlylove> \q: windows哟
<onlylove> 现在有三本书了 learing perl learning perl the hard way modern perl
<kves> 新 服务器基础应用 • proxychains不能代理任意程序啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454861 好像和网上的说的有些出入，你们代理winetricks试试啊，就下载不了什么东西，proxychains VirtualBox，虚拟机里面的程序根本不经过代理就连接了。我想知道为什么这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 maydragg —
<kves>  ─> 2014-01-22 11:32
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 请问root用户没有解锁的情况下，root的密码也能被远程暴力破解么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454862 装了一台测试机器学习用的，就直接开了端口22放外网ip上了 本来也没啥重要东西，就没咋关注 结果发现被黑了 查日志 发现有N多尝试用root登录的 结果发现最终有
<kves>  ─> root的成功登录记录 但是我的root并没解锁啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lazydodo — 2014-01-22 12:09
<onlylove> 吃饭……
<onlylove> imtxc: 静电那个事，你有好的方法没
<imtxc> onlylove: 加湿器或者打算碰东西的时候用手摸一下湿毛巾
<gfrog> onlylove: 拿钥匙随手划暖气管
<onlylove> imtxc: 没有就等死是不
<slucx> onlylove: 接地 :)
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者打算碰东西的时候用手摸一下墙壁也可以
<gfrog> onlylove: 就是你想摸金属之前先用钥匙碰一下，放掉静电就好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有鞋底的材料很重要
<gfrog> onlylove: 用钥匙代替手指尖端放电，手就不会那么疼了
<onlylove> 另一个好办法是握着钥匙碰触金属物体完成放电，这样电流通过的面积由原来的一个点扩大到了整个手指和钥匙的接触面，产生的电流密度会小到让人几乎无法觉察。
<imtxc> 我还是觉得湿毛巾最有效，很靠谱，而且低成本
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得我有个问题要问你来着
<gfrog> onlylove: 今天天儿挺好
<imtxc> onlylove: 网上有卖的防静电钥匙挂件还是啥来着
<gfrog> imtxc: 我买过一个，没钥匙好用
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，对了，就是sar收集的数据比实际带宽高1/3，咋回事
<gfrog> onlylove: 不知道
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，那我就不买了
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来主板有个静电手环
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前把一台显示器给电黑了
<onlylove> gfrog: 好像是虚拟机的问题，我看有人说xen也有这问题
<huntxu> gfrog: 最近发现钥匙也不行了
<huntxu> gfrog: 直接把电还是导给我
<gfrog> onlylove: 也不好说，本来虚拟机的计时精度就不高
<imtxc> onlylove: 进饭馆之类的开门，我现在绝不用手，直接用身体推
<onlylove> gfrog: 所以就是时间的问题了
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，如果是拉的咋办
<gfrog> huntxu: 你手指太细。多用几个手指握钥匙
<imtxc> 遇见门上写“拉”字就很纠结
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有电梯按钮
<imtxc> onlylove: 不坐电梯
<huntxu> imtxc: 同
<onlylove> imtxc: 17楼啊！
<huntxu> 我连拿钥匙开家门都怕
<maokk_> 大家最近有谁在 爱奇艺上看视频的吗？ 为什么firefox上一卡一卡的 chromium上就没问题啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: 需要拉的门，我就用衣服袖子垫着才拉门
<onlylove> maokk_: flash
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 我的办法是用整个手掌按到电梯钮上，一般电梯按钮都有个金属板
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 总之就是增大接触面积，减小电流
<imtxc> gfrog: 对对对
<maokk_> flash怎么了？
<huntxu> 国内没有视频网站上html5的么。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: gfrog 我之前没这问题，今年才有的
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者随手带个什么东西，用来按按钮之类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 今年北京特别干燥啊
<gfrog> freeflying: T_T
<gfrog> onlylove: 你之前都是非人类
<onlylove> maokk_: 我不知道chromium是不是自己带flash,反正chrome带最新的flash
<maokk_> 哦 就是说 firefox的flash不够新？ onlylove
<nyfair> onlylove: 不带的，但很多第三方的chromium编译版自己会加上去
<imtxc> onlylove: 总之，尽量别用指尖碰任何东西就对了
<onlylove> maokk_: 你是linux系统吧，linux系统的flash就到11.2,自己去啊倒闭看
<xxxx> imtxc， 丝绸摩擦 产生电
<onlylove> xxxx: 化纤，这边穿不起丝绸
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我现在已经养成习惯了，基本很少被电到，就是
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是
<imtxc> 就是 TM 有个同事有事找我就用指头戳我，马蛋！
<xxxx> onlylove, 淘宝买个点金手 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.106.n8FMLn&id=35680199258&_u=ml54opb591
<kves> xxxx: ⇪ 包邮防静电钥匙扣 静电宝棒 汽车除静电克星 静电消除器-淘宝网 价格:6.50
<imtxc> onlylove: 我有个同事是一极品，丫自己碰任何东西不会被电到，但是只要他碰任何人，都会被电到
<maokk_> firefox 上是shockwave flash 11.2 chromium上怎么查来着？
<nyfair> flash只推荐在windows上使用，其他平台都不好
<nyfair> 说起来，flash9的时代似乎都挺好的
<nyfair> flash现在被人骂我觉得是因为被阴了
<onlylove> imtxc: gfrog 我想起来了，静电这事是我来北京以后的事情，去年不敢去建行，但是别的银行没问题，总是会被建行电到，夏天也是
<imtxc> onlylove: 银行有两道砍儿，开门和按密码都是难题
<nyfair> flash10比起flash9也就多了点流媒体解码，flash11和12都在折腾3d
<imtxc> 跟 ATM 的厂家有关系
<nyfair> 当初windows上因为可以直接用dxva，所以也容易，但是linux/mac没有，flash只能软解。外加adobe确实对这块不熟悉，做得不好从此落下了话柄
<onlylove> nyfair: flash都12了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 11.2?
<nyfair> 对啊，是12
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在都11.x不知道几了
<nyfair> onlylove: 12了
<onlylove> 我去啊倒闭看看去
<onlylove> 我觉得让macromedia自己发展挺好的，adobe非要收购
<onlylove> 靠，真的12了
<nyfair> 往前倒退4年，没有vdpau，那个时代你mplayer放个1080p还得弄个ffmpeg-mt去混混，你凭啥要求adobe做得完美无缺
<onlylove> adobe是商业软件
<nyfair> 开源厨不是天天说开源的东西更优秀么
<nyfair> flash被鄙视不就是这群开源厨天天bla bla的么
<onlylove> linux上的flash难道做的很好？
<nyfair> 从此就被苹果狗狗这两落下了口实
<onlylove> 被鄙视活该
<nyfair> onlylove: 做得不好啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是不好有linux本身的因素啊，我上面不是说了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 商业软件做的不好不准说是吧，开源做的不好随便喷是吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 就事论事好么，flash被喷就是因为视频这块卡被喷
<onlylove> nyfair: windows容不得别人说半个不字是不，别人说linux好，就windows如何如何，商业公司有保障更专业是不
<nyfair> onlylove: 你找个4年前因为其他原因被喷的例子来
<onlylove> nyfair: 不仅视频卡，cpu占用还高呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 不去放视频，你看看卡不卡
<onlylove> nyfair: CPU卡
<nyfair> onlylove: 上图
<onlylove> nyfair: 上你妹的图啊，我机器上现在俩XEON E5
<nyfair> onlylove: ...
<zhang> 说这些有意思吗？
<onlylove> zhang: 没意思
<nyfair> zhang: 打嘴炮当然有意思啊
<zhang> 呵呵
<zhang> 也是
<nyfair> onlylove: 另外windows确实问题很多，我不做比较，只选合适的。linux当然有比windows出色的地方
<onlylove> nyfair: 闭源厨不认可啊，我们是有商业保证的，我们更专业，我们花了钱了，怎么会不如那群不花钱的草头班子
<nyfair> onlylove: 你跟我这个用盗版win8.1的人说这个？
<zhang> 反正，我新电脑装windows ，老电脑装ubuntu
<nyfair> onlylove: 真要讲这个，那可以讲讲态度问题。我昨天的那个wine段子还放着呢
<zhang> onlylove：你别说，花钱还真不见得就比不花钱的好
<nyfair> onlylove: crossover可是支持开源的商业公司
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要是揪着个例不放的话，商业软件的更多
<nyfair> onlylove: 我不想讲这个啊，问题是我的观点和你的论点又不矛盾，你盯着我干嘛
<nyfair> onlylove: 你说的那群闭源厨，我又没说他们做得好
<onlylove> 表示对windows7的图标显示bug耿耿于怀
<onlylove> 明明能上网，显示网络断开，系统声音正常，音量图标打叉
<onlylove> 这可是微软自家的东西
<monco0421> how can i show pivtures here?
<monco0421> pictures
<monco0421> or files
<nyfair> monco0421: no way
<maokk_> 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<kves> maokk_: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<nyfair> monco0421: try web.qq.com
<monco0421> he he
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】我安装的ubuntu server 12.04 启动不起来呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454864 刚刚安装完成，没有做任何修改就启动不了， 启动过程中提示：init: failsafe main process (675) killed by TERM signal 为什么呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwd_bp — 2014-01-22 13:02
<imtxc> 爱奇异的CPU利用率最高的
<maokk_> 知足了 至少能在chromium上可以好好看
<imtxc> > jock
<imtxc> > joke
<kves> imtxc:undefined local variable or method `jock' for Rufus:Module
<kves> imtxc: 笑话标题:这个雕塑好有型,这师傅太有才了 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2ovmIE2lGAACpLtdCeN8AALrAAI9HQIAAKlG535.jpg
<abc_> > help
<kves> abc_:我是 kk-irc-bot Ver:v0.53 ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt 翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `address 查某人地址 `host 查域名 . 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<imtxc> > deb mutt
<kves> imtxc:undefined local variable or method `mutt' for Rufus:Module
<abc_> `deb mutt
<abc_> imtxc, 你得加`号才行
<nyfair> g QQ群机器人
<kves> nyfair: QQ群机器人 http://lmgtfy.com/ |QQ群机器人|功能可不小啊，你平时加的群，不怎么说话，QQ机器人可以自动智能 回答，还可以学习。QQ群踢人，或有新人加入，还会提示.
<kves> 取新帖 timeout
<OOOOoooo> nyfair: G QQ group talk robot?
<imtxc> 听说北京有叫做“果脯”的东西，在哪里买？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥好吃的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是说特产么，买点回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 买那还不如买鸭子呢
<abc_> imtxc, 哈哈，我也在北京
<onlylove> imtxc: 稻香村的点心或者
<imtxc> onlylove: 鸭子也得买，点心也得买
<abc_> imtxc, 买包子
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥护国寺的小吃，豌豆黄，驴打滚，茯苓饼
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要买，有的是
<abc_> 庆丰的包子
<onlylove> abc_: 庆丰包子么
<abc_> onlylove, 嗯
<onlylove> abc_: 然后回家说，这是主席吃过的？
<abc_> onlylove, 。。。
<imtxc> 我前两天不知道在什么地方看到北京的果脯是个特产来着
<imtxc> abc_: 矫情
<abc_> imtxc, 哈哈
<abc_> ;-)
<imtxc> 赶去吃包子的那些人是个啥心理
<onlylove> imtxc: 这事你的问madper……他又改啥名了
<abc_> imtxc, 兴隆街上有一家，但不好吃啊
<imtxc> abc_: 本来就不好吃啊
<OOOOoooo> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<abc_> imtxc, 。。。@_@
<imtxc> 小笼包我吃到过最好吃的就是粥立方的了
<onlylove> 就听过，没去过……
 * cherrot_ https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=50361845  有人来实验一下咩
<OOOOoooo>  www.baidu.com
<OOOOoooo>  www.baidu.com
<OOOOoooo>  www.baidu.com
<OOOOoooo> alvin_rxg:
<onlylove> cherrot_: room is full?
<OOOOoooo> alvin_rxg: www.baidu.com
<cherrot_> onlylove: 估计是bug 重试呢？
<imtxc> cherrot_: 打不开
<OOOOoooo> alvin_rxg: www.baidu.com.cn
<cherrot_> imtxc: 真可怜。。
<onlylove> cherrot_: 自己修bug去
<imtxc> cherrot_: 主机在外地？
<cherrot_> onlylove: 不是我的 这是 appspot的demo
<imtxc> Sorry, this room is full. Click here to try again.
<onlylove> cherrot_: 我retry n次了
<cherrot_> onlylove: 那算了。。
<imtxc> 罗姐今天是啥 nick
<cherrot_> archl: 突然忘了个严重的问题
<archl> cherrot: 什么？
<cherrot> archl: 我的VPS该搬迁了。。。
<archl> cherrot: 哦什么意思？
<cherrot> archl: 就是换机器   把数据迁移走
<cherrot> archl: 直接rsync
<archl> cherrot: 我怎么记得以前你已经做过了。。。
<archl> 算了。我记忆太差，上次好像说过了。。。
<cherrot> archl: 没 说了忘记做了
<archl> cherrot: 又过了一个月。
<cherrot> archl: =。=
<imtxc> test
<kves> imtxc:点点点. 14:05 新年快乐 : 8.413天
<lainme> archl: 我电脑24小时开机，所以其实未必在线。。
<archl> lainme: 嗯。我知道。
<mao> 今天这个freenode，很难连接呀。
<kves> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网卡能上网, 但是统计不到数据, 可能是什么问题呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454866 ifconfig, /proc下面的 dstat等 都统计不到数据, dmesg信息: [ 0.632311] alx 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x Ethernet [94:de:80:0e:2c:f0] [ 16.277611] alx 0000:02:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X [
<kves>  ─> 16.279029] alx 0000:02:00.0 eth0: NIC Up: 100 Mbps Full 不晓得哪里不对 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyf362345 — 2014-01-22 14:16
<archl> lainme: 你这是回家了？
<roylez> System X - SAS (Windows, Linux, VMWare)
<roylez> ---------------------------------------
<roylez> | OS              | Adapter            | Notes    |
<roylez> | RHEL 5.9        | Leadville-44E8700* | Complete |
<roylez> |                 | Ironville-46M0907  | Complete |
<roylez> | RHEL 6.3        | Ironville-46M0907  |          |
<roylez> | SLES 11.2       | LSI 9207-8e        | Complete |
<roylez> | Win 2008 R2 SP1 | LSI 9300-8e        | Complete |
<roylez> | Win 2012        |                    |          |
<roylez> | ESXi 5.0 u2     |                    |          |
<roylez> | ESXi 5.1 u1     |                    |          |
<roylez> System X - iSCSI HWI (Windows, Linux, VMWare)
<roylez> ---------------------------------------------
<roylez> | OS              | Adapter                       | Status |
<roylez> | RHEL 5.9        | QLogic QDI8242 or equivalent  |        |
<roylez> | RHEL 6.3        | Emulex OCe11102 or equivalent |        |
<roylez> | SLES 10.4       |                               |        |
<roylez> | SLES 11.2       |                               |        |
<roylez> | Win 2008 R2 SP1 |                               |        |
<roylez> | Win 2012        |                               |        |
<roylez> | ESXi 5.0 u2     |                               |        |
<roylez> | ESXi 5.1 u1     |                               |        |
<roylez> Power - FC - IBMi
<roylez> ------------------
<roylez> | OS           | Adapter        | Notes |
<roylez> | IBMi 6.1.1   | COHO-5273-P    |       |
<roylez> | IBMi 7.1 TR6 | Spookfish-5729 |       |
<roylez> |              | Coho-5735      |       |
<roylez> |              | Flipper-5758   |       |
<roylez> |              | Flipper-5759   |       |
<roylez> |              | Jack-5774      |       |
<roylez> Power - FCoE (AIX, pLinux, VIOS, IBMi)
<roylez> ---------------------------------------
<roylez> | OS             | Adapter           | Notes    |
<roylez> | AIX 6.1 TL8    | Mason-5708-FCoE-P | Complete |
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 你把机密都贴出来了
<zenNamaste> .... kves 你丫干嘛吃的?!
<zenNamaste> 还在用rhel6.3? 没前途
<NWMonster> 你贴这么长，竟然没被bot踢出去
<zenNamaste> 樱桃真贵呀
<kves> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> g 为什么roylez贴那么笨蛋机器人不警告
<imtxc> 居然就得逞了？
<nyfair> g 为什么roylez贴那么长笨蛋机器人不警告
<kves> nyfair: 为什么roylez贴那么笨蛋机器人不警告 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 樱桃？
<zenNamaste> imt
<zenNamaste> imtxc:
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<kves> nyfair: 为什么roylez贴那么长笨蛋机器人不警告 http://lmgtfy.com/ not defined.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 想吃了.
<order> 额
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一斤多少钱啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 100
<imtxc> ca !
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一公斤
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 100
<imtxc> 那也 ca!
<roylez> adam8157: 没注意到剪切板里面有一坨东西
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 壮哉烟台大樱桃
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 求送
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不喜欢吃cherry
<archl> adam8157: 快递我3公斤。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没让你吃, 让你送我...
<adam8157> archl: 目前你离烟台更近
<archl> adam8157: 我没渠道
 * zenNamaste ToT
<archl> adam8157: 北京更便宜
<imtxc> 樱桃又不怎么甜
<archl> imtxc: 香味
<archl> imtxc: 香蕉我喜欢吃绿的
<roylez> archl: 绿的是拿去喂大象的
<archl> roylez: 也可以喂你，张嘴
 * archl 太阳穴生了脓疱
 * adam8157 目击 roylez 被喂 香♂蕉
<archl> adam8157: 。你竟然用那符号，该打。。。
<palomino|working> LOL adam8157
 * imtxc 目击
<archl> palomino|working: 破马。
<palomino|working> ibus怎么输入♂啊
<archl> palomino|working: 你今天没被伤害
<archl> palomino|working: 呃。。。你知道如何输入符号？
<palomino|working> 原先是i+什么，现在不知道了。。
<archl> palomino|working: 那也要你知道符号的序号吧
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu为什么有一些软件安装不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454869 如题，有些软件但是以前在11.04和老版本中有，主服务都能搜索道，现在搜索不到了，求解决！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2014-01-22 14:36
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，我报过的一队功能bug，没一个被修好了，你说有多失败
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 太惨了
<palomino|working> 等我退休了学一下linux编程帮你修
<archl> palomino|working: 更惨的是，还时不时有人唤醒问这玩意儿有人做么。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 让我忘记也行啊。
<palomino|working> .......
<imtxc> archl: 让你瞎报bug
<archl> imtxc: 拖你下地狱
<imtxc> archl: 你得这样说啊“唉这个程序我想用这个功能，不知道是不是应该这样用，我这样用了之后好像没有达到预期的结果，是不是我的用法错了啊？”
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> 然后程序员才会想“操，是不是一个bug”
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我是复制来的
<archl> imtxc: 太复杂了，水太深
<archl> palomino|working:  按下 super然后输入 charac 找 male
<palomino|working> 按下super输入到r的时候就出应用程序查找器啦。。
<imtxc> ▲
<imtxc> 好高级啊，那个符号不会打
<archl> palomino|working:  不是啊，直接找到 character map
<archl> palomino|working:  ⚥⚨⚥⚧⚩⚢⚣⚱⚝⚜⚆
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖 你中午哪去了?
<imtxc> gfrog: 咦，乃又从家里回来了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，上午才说了驾校好嘛
<archl> palomino|working: 破马你回哪里去？
<palomino|working> 。。。。 archl
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 I'm old
<archl> palomino|working:  ⚈⚆⚉⚇
<palomino|working> ⚧ 好混乱 archl
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不光old，还odd
<palomino|working> 男+女+双性人么.. archl
<adam8157> gfrog: ä½ even
<archl> palomino|working:   ☹☻☺☠☭☬☫
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，原来中午有饭局。看来你已经知道了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 求发财
<palomino|working> 找到了.. archl
<nyfair> ibus还活着？fcitx前几年不是被喷的不更新了么
<archl> palomino|working: 是变性人。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定每天余额宝收益买张彩票
 * gfrog 擦，神马时候发工资啊，信用卡爆了啊啊啊啊
<archl> nyfair: 全都不更新了，反正人都跑了
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<archl> nyfair: 我当时胡乱给自己规则，打字一万，给fcitx 1元钱RMB
<archl> nyfair: 付了15万字哈。现在恐怕用光了。
<archl> palomino|working: 找到什么了
<bluezd> gfrog: virt-manager 全屏分辨率怎么调啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 2014变天了，KFC不卖原味炸鸡了
<kingbo> hi
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  15:04 
<oOoOxXxOoOo> 下午好，各位
 * cherrot 来吃我的原味鸡吧
 * cherrot 来吃我的吮指鸡吧
<palomino|working> ...
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 12.04 librioffice writer 为什么不支持加密的.pps http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454871 ubuntu 12.04 librioffice writer 为什么不支持加密的.pps.。无法打开显示，但是windows下的wps是支持的。怎么解决阿？？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux999 — 2014-01-22 15:10
 * imtxc 啥时候发工资啊，年前发不发了
 * imtxc 打听打听去
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呀。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 为啥中国KFC不研究鸭，还是鸡呐？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为鸭还没有40天出栏的品种？
<imtxc> 好久没有吃kfc了
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鸡产量远高于鸭
<archl> palomino|working: 破马你到家了。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 病害也比鸭少很多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 光体温就比鸭低的多
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃。鸡比鸭体温低啊。。。
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 农林博士你壕
<MeaCulpa> archl: 鸭应该高1－2度吧，鸽子不知道
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 显而易见的问题嘛，产量
<MeaCulpa> 单位饲料的蛋白质汇报律
<MeaCulpa> 还有味道...鸭子有人不喜欢...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 就6~7年间，我这里的面条就已经濒临失败了。。。鸡鸭老汤已经没有过去的香味了，旱肉也是，香椿芽也是。。。全部原料味道缩水。。。
<MeaCulpa> 但是我觉得鸭子不错，骨骼比鸡小，肉多
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那是你高端还追求味道，我只求蛋白质和能量
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。以前吃这个就是感觉比方便面还香多了。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 少数我可以吃的中餐啊！！！
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我奶奶一直让我炒菜，就知道炒菜。。。我忍受。。。
 * archl 不知道如何作汤才能接受
<MeaCulpa> 炒菜是炊具不够好，不得不采取的人力方法了
<archl> MeaCulpa: 鸭子真的很香 http://animal.discovery.com/tv-shows/river-monsters/videos/piranhas-devour-a-duck.htm
<^k^> archl: ⇪ River Monsters: Piranhas Devour a Duck : Video : Animal Planet
<MeaCulpa> archl: ... 恩
<archl> MeaCulpa: 炊具够好是什么？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 就是受热均匀，不用饭炒
<MeaCulpa> archl: 质地紧密，不用油也不会粘
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我就是用这种锅炒菜。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是不用用油会烤干的。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 可以直接蒸菜，但我奶奶是上海长大，喜欢重口味
<archl> 更重要的是，她不喜欢新口味的食物。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都土菜你懂的，口味重的很，山东的菜魔都人受不了的
 * Dary 
<MeaCulpa> archl: 中国烹饪的精髓就是手艺，以改变食材本性为荣
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin新增Love4Taylor镜像服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454873 Love4Taylor.png 今日，Linux Deepin Love4Taylor镜像服务正式上线！ 非常感谢网友Love4Taylor自发搭设此开源镜像服务器，并且默认提供Linux Deepin镜像服务。Linux Deepin将一如既往的朝着最好用的Liunx发行版道路上不
<^k^>  ─> 断迈进！让全世界的用户体验到开源魅力！ 目前该镜像服务目前只支持HTTP的连接，其地址如下： http://mirrors.love4taylor.org/deepin/ Linux Deepin …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blog.backblaze.com/2014/01/21/what-hard-drive-should-i-buy/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Backblaze Blog » What Hard Drive Should I Buy?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: IBM硬盘牛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: IBM有硬盘么...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hitachi硬盘依然是最好的，但是hitachi不赚钱，然后卖给了wd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是金主存储市场几乎被Hitachi垄断
<MeaCulpa> roylez: “中端”金主
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 曾经有硬盘
<palomino|working> 这个坑爹的统计上没有最强悍的西数2t绿盘
<palomino|working> 返修率超高的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后卖给日立，然后日立又卖了
<gfrog> freeflying_away: 猴总还木回来？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> palomino|working: 坚决不用西部数据，就算用希捷也不用西部数据
<palomino|working> 希捷4t挺好的，我有4块
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过好像日立卖掉的时候台式机硬盘卖给东芝了？
<palomino|working> 西数黑盘不错
<roylez> palomino|working: 绿盘是为你专门设计的
<palomino|working> 绿盘惨了点
<onlylove> palomino|working: 希捷有固件门啊
<palomino|working> 那是1.5和2t时代嘛 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 绿盘是惨了点么？
<palomino|working> 西数绿盘返修率蛮高的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不知道，坚持买日立盘
<palomino|working> 黑盘挺好的
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没了日立买东芝
<palomino|working> 东芝还有么?_?
 * gfrog 不小心中了张彩票，晚饭钱出来了……
<palomino|working> :o gfrog
<onlylove> palomino|working: 当然有
<imtxc> palomino|working: 4块 4t 的？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且一直有
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<imtxc> gfrog: 发达了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你刚知道？破马很有钱的
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 说得是中奖那个 onlylove
<palomino|working> jd上中了1000多w那个是你么 gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog, 基蛙
<imtxc> 你们居然也玩儿彩票
<gfrog> palomino|working: 纳尼？
<palomino|working> 致富全靠彩票了啊 imtxc
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总，nova启动的vm，用virsh也能list的出来是嘛？
<gfrog> palomino|working: ++
<palomino|working> 中个1000w,起码敢去医院看次病了
<gfrog> pa
<freeflying> gfrog, 是啊,  nova在libvirt的基础上又包了层
<imtxc> 之前那个支付宝摇免单的，摇了我一晚上也没pk成功
<gfrog> palomino|working: 叔儿，你要这么多钱去医院，是要变成人形么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，我记得是，哈哈
<palomino|working> ... gfrog
<imtxc> palomino|working: 哪里的护士那么贵
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 给护士打针么
 * adam8157 彩票中国最大的是150...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 虚拟机突然无法启动无法进入系统，显示信息如下： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454875 1.png 3.png 求助解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 hello_alan — 2014-01-22 15:53
 * palomino|working 最大中过5元...
 * imtxc 目前在彩票市场保持收支平衡
<palomino|working> T_T 当初连中2次5元盈利的样子还历历在目呢,转瞬之间已经亏损10几了
<imtxc> ……
<Dary> ls
<abc_> test
<Dary> ls
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 15:57 新年快乐 : 8.335天
<zodiac1111> who
<abc_> > help
<^k^> abc_:我是 kk-irc-bot Ver:v0.53 ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt 翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `address 查某人地址 `host 查域名 . 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<zenNamaste> s irc | abc_
<^k^> abc_: irc irc新手资料 http://goo.gl/6IFpvR
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚打电话给川航要求注销
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊，你又注销啥
<adam8157> imtxc: 川航常旅客
<imtxc> adam8157: 强迫症晚期啊你这是
<imtxc> adam8157: 直接销了户口，所有问题都搞定
<imtxc> 跟 roylez 结婚，然后移出去 lol
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<aiya> 我关机 提示 halting system system halted   是什么原因哦？
 * imtxc 坐飞机的愿望又得延后一年了
 * monco0421 hfksdf
<monco0421> 还没买过彩票的飘过
<monco0421> 怎么买彩票
<adam8157> imtxc: roylez palomino|working http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61e8a1fdjw1ecsavh76jtj20hs09dq40.jpg
<imtxc> ....
 * imtxc 已经答应了好几个改天请别人吃饭了
 * imtxc 不是不想请，是拖延症没治好啊……
<gfrog> adam8157: 川航是南航系的？
<palomino|working> lol adam8157
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux学习书籍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454876 求推荐一本适合小白学习的linux ubuntu的书籍，希望不要太老版的，能跟上时代ubuntu版本的书。。非常感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haiyehuo — 2014-01-22 16:01
<imtxc> adam8157: 你别着急注销，万一以后娶个川妹子媳妇呢
<kingbo> 求推荐象3proxy样的支持sock5、支持多个上级代理的代理软件
<jacky_> saucy不提供acidbase包了，去哪找啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 川航是渣渣 gfrog
<palomino|working> privoxy? kingbo
<gfrog> adam8157: 说川航空姐很不错？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我有星空联盟和天合联盟的卡了, 够了
<adam8157> gfrog: 是不错
<gfrog> ad
<imtxc> http://haitao.smzdm.com/go/102839 电动牙刷怎么这么贵
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog> adam8157: 星空联盟卡怎么办？
<kingbo> palomino|working: privoxy好象不支持多个上级代理
<adam8157> gfrog: 川航也是唯一一个飞机上提供辣椒酱的航空公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 国航咯
<adam8157> gfrog: 海淀驾校在哪
<gfrog> adam8157: 国航必须得坐国航的飞机才能集里程
<jacky_> ppa能加到apt的source-list吗
<adam8157> gfrog: 那要联盟干什么... 星空联盟的都可以累积和兑换
<gfrog> adam8157: 你坐其他航的怎么累计？ 还是得有其他航的常旅客卡
 * adam8157 目前两个联盟的里程加一起才一万
<gfrog> adam8157: 只不过里程可以通兑而已
<adam8157> gfrog: 是星空联盟的累计到国航卡, 是天合联盟的累计到东航卡, 其它不如盟的估计也很少坐, 坐也是特价不累计里程的
<adam8157> gfrog: 通存通兑
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你坐汉莎，里程能直接积累到国航卡上？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 16:19 新年快乐 : 8.320天
<adam8157> gfrog: 是星空联盟的就可以, 不过不可以自动, 换登机牌或者买票的时候登记就好
<adam8157> gfrog: 是这样的
<adam8157> gfrog: "此外，若在航空聯盟體系下的聯盟內飛行常客獎勵計畫，由於各聯盟的航空公司可共同積累聯盟里程點數，若遇上聯盟內其中一家航空公司破產或退出聯盟，點數仍可轉移到下次搭乘該聯盟其他公司的航班使用，較有保障。"
<gfrog> adam8157: 今年才飞了1kkm，还差39kkm才能换成银卡，擦。
<adam8157> gfrog: 星空联盟的目标主要是提高运营效率，这主要体现在以下几点：
<adam8157> 共同的飞行常客奖励计划（Frequent Flyer Program, FFP）和兼容优惠的服务。乘客只需申辦18家成員航空公司提供的15個獨立常旅客计划中的任何一個，就可以將搭乘不同航空公司班機的里程累積在同一個FFP裡。除此之外，原本是跨公司的轉機延遠航段也被視為是同一家公司內部航線的銜接，因此在票價上較有機會享有更多優惠。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还可以"单张机票可搭乘联盟其他航空公司的航班。"
<maplebeats> adam8157: gfrog 你们的话题好高端
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在刚刚够薅一张北京威海间的机票
<jusss> adam8157: gfrog ,你们什么时候里程能换全球旅游？到时送给我吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 星空联盟国内是国航, 天合联盟是东航, 南航和厦门航空, 两个联盟各办一张就好了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 我有厦航卡，不过也才2k多里程
<adam8157> gfrog: 竟然还有厦航卡...
<gfrog> adam8157: 鹭航不错啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> gfrog: 航线少
<gfrog> adam8157: 从我大盛京出发有几个航线。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 帝都必须是国航。
<zenNamaste> aiya: 提示那个不是正常现象吗
 * maplebeats 你们坐飞机已经坐到办会员卡这么高端了啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 办卡是为了有优惠吧
 * imtxc 有几次龙腾卡没机会用了
<maplebeats> imtxc: 办要不要钱
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我不知道啊
 * maplebeats 我只坐过三次飞机，比不上你们这些壕
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你比我多三次
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于AMD私有驱动和双显卡切换问题的求助各位大大帮帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454877 刚安装好FGLRX的时候没有双显卡切换的选项，于是我运行 sudo aticonfig --px-dgpu 重启后正常切换到了独显但是 无裂痕选项消失视频没法看了。请问有没有命令可以开启无裂痕或
<^k^>  ─> 者别的方法. 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luciferzero — 2014-01-22 16:30
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你上学的时候都坐飞机啊？
 * solou 偶哈哈哈
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我上学坐公交
 * imtxc 同上
<imtxc> maplebeats: 贵司那个理财靠谱么，我看也有 7% 了
<zenNamaste> 啥? 腾讯也有理财了?
<maplebeats> imtxc: 我又不用，管它干嘛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊，微信里面买
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞, 微信怎么买表情呀? 要用google play买?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不用啊，微信自带支付功能的
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 把钱打到我卡里就可以了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 绑定信用卡进去即可
<maplebeats> imtxc: 骗人是不好的，明明是打到我的支付宝里
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 鹫航? Garuda? 你还作印尼航空？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好
<zenNamaste> mu
<onlylove> maplebeats: 壕，居然坐过飞机
<imtxc> onlylove: 你那么近的
<jusss> 我也没做过飞机
<jusss> 据说飞机出事故的几率很高
<zenNamaste> jusss: 做过几次, 没死
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 预祝你中奖100%
<imtxc> jusss: 没听说过几次飞机事故
<jusss> zenNamaste: 那你真幸运
<imtxc> jusss: 你确定你听到的那个交通工具不是“汽车”？
<jusss> imtxc: 但是rainman电影里说飞机出事故几率很高
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你中奖没
<imtxc> 今年火车上有充电器了对吧
<jusss> imtxc: ...
<jusss> imtxc: 卖充电器？
<imtxc> 哦，应该是电源
<jusss> imtxc: 有了
<imtxc> jusss: 一节车厢有几个接口？
<jusss> imtxc: 没关注过
<onlylove> jusss: 飞机是迄今为止最安全的交通工具‘
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38122
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 哪家公司的硬盘故障率最低？
<jusss> onlylove: 据说前两天全国dns出毛病了？
<palomino|working> 昨天
<jusss> maplebeats: 据说昨晚你们tx官网上不去了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 嘀嘀打车不认国外市场跟你说有用么? 我的google play是美国市场, 反而装不了
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么回事？
<palomino|working> 有人说是被墙污染了 jusss
<gcell> palomino|working: 是有这个说法，看了下证据，可信度很高
<mao> dns出问题了。
<palomino|working> 这个我不懂啦..  gcell
<onlylove> DNS出问题，鬼才信
<gcell> 所以有必要长期开启socket dns远程解析
<MeaCulpa> 直接些死host....
<imtxc> cherrot: 又把几本漏掉的书传到之前给你分享的那个目录里面了
<cherrot> imtxc: 多谢！  还没下，最近在看黑客与画家
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 像G这样一堆机器的，写host得多长的文件
 * cherrot 过滤垃圾邮件 svm 和 贝叶斯 都有何优劣呢
<onlylove> 高大上……
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 朴素贝叶斯?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 再长也比dns方包吧，哈哈
<maplebeats> adam8157: 当然
<maplebeats> 没有用
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 嗯哪
<adam8157> maplebeats: ...
<imtxc> 说起来这些打车应用现在真是烧钱啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 事 超限计划 的一部分， 牵涉地球几乎所有国家地区组织
<adam8157> maplebeats: wechat 5.2什么时候push到google play?
<MeaCulpa>  
<cherrot> maplebeats: 同问
<cherrot> adam8157: 求加蛋蛋！
<palomino|working> 同同问
<adam8157> 谁?
 * cherrot =。=
<maplebeats> 同问
<imtxc> 5.2会有什么
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 壕 你也开了 微信？
<adam8157> cherrot: 被迫
<adam8157> imtxc: android design
<cherrot> adam8157: 这是找到了妹子的节奏啊
<imtxc> cherrot, maplebeats 来加个朋友圈儿
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我开是因为有 5软妹币 拿
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么拿软妹币?
<palomino|working> 微信5.2安卓版近日放出内测版本，这一版本出现有史以来的最大一次变化。界面设计扁平化、转向Holo风格，菜单栏转移至上方，用户中心则直接转变为下拉栏形式。 imtxc
<Dary> 我开是因为公司做的应用要看微信的注册页面是啥样的～～别人都已经开通过了～
<imtxc> palomino|working: 来加朋友圈看看破马一天都做啥
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 天天开会
<imtxc> ...
<palomino|working> 昨天开到接近晚上9点
 * cherrot 不是语音识别么
<imtxc> 高层嘛，开会多是正常的 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 下班才开始开会最可怕- - imtxc
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么拿软妹币?
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 朴素贝叶斯, 就是我的水平...
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 太渣.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 简直就是小学生写的
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 果断svm
<cherrot> zenNamaste: soga  我也不懂svm
 * imtxc 等吃饭就是揪心
<palomino|working> ....
<abc_> tt 和谐
<abc_> > help
<^k^> abc_:我是 kk-irc-bot Ver:v0.53 ㉿ s 新手资料 g google d define `new 取论坛新贴 `deb 包查询 tt 翻译 `t 词典 > s 计算s的值 > gg 公告 > b 服务器状态 `address 查某人地址 `host 查域名 . 末尾加入|重定向,如 g ubuntu | nick
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 加中国移动绑定手机号
<abc_> `t 和谐号
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • wget下载不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454881 Code: wget -c --no-check-certificate -O goagent.zip https://nodeload.github.com/goagent/goagent/legacy.zip/3.0 Quote: --2014-01-22 17:09:58-- https://nodeload.github.com/goagent/goa ... cy.zip/3.0 正在解析主机 nodeload.github.com (nodeload.github.com)... 207.97.227.252 正在
<^k^>  ─> 连接 nodeload.github.com (nodeload.github.com)|207.97.227.252|:443... 就一直停在这里没有反应，可是用chrome可以直接下载https://nodeload.github.com/goagent/goag …
<jusss> zenNamaste: lisp为什么即使是一行也要加括号？比如(+ 3 5)? 直接 + 3 5不行吗
<zenNamaste> jusss: ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> jusss: 这是lisp里面的表呀.
<zenNamaste> jusss: 妹的, 好好看书去
<jusss> zenNamaste: 嗯
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 请详细讲讲 LOL
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 人家就这么设计的嘛~
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不要发嗲
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不要来拆人家的台嘛~
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 可不可以理解为没一条语句都是匿名函数?
<adam8157> 每
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是, 每一条都是一个call
<zenNamaste> adam8157: (1 2 3)  这个的意思是 call 1, 然后2 3 作为函数的参数
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 所以, 是调用, 不是匿名函数
<onlylove> 高大上
<archl> onlylove: 哈，你看了 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC  没。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<maplebeats> adam8157: 用什么命令可以看到so文件的版本
<adam8157> maplebeats: 看扩展名...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: +1
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 明白了
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 或者包的名字.
<maplebeats> adam8157: 如果没有版本呢？
<adam8157> maplebeats: objdump看看?
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 看他所在的包的版本.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: objdump...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 可以的吧
<onlylove> archl: ……
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没试过, 不过我觉得这不是什么善良的方法
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 可能有些string写了版本
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 是的... 但是好找吗?
 * imtxc yoooooo
<imtxc> 没注意昨天居然抽中奖了
<archl> imtxc: 哦。你的baidu？
<imtxc> archl: baidu？ baidu有抽奖？
<archl> imtxc: 中啥奖了？
<archl> imtxc: 我今天买了一些baidu的啥基金
<imtxc> archl: o ，百度百发那个中了2块到卡里面了已经
<imtxc> archl: 昨儿去年会，抽到了一个电饭锅啥的……
<archl> imtxc: 赶紧卖了。
<imtxc> archl: 估计没人要
<adam8157> archl: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/403063
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Lindt 瑞士莲 瑞士经典排装 纯味黑巧克力100g 16.7元满减后低至12.7元/块_优惠_食品保健_什么值得买
<adam8157> 可可脂含量在26%以上 垃圾
<archl> adam8157: 嗯。我知道
<archl> adam8157: 那个是便宜货。<$3挺常见的。
<archl> adam8157: 不过如果你买的话，最好能知道生产日期，生产越久，味道越差，而且是能比较容易发现的差异。
<archl> imtxc:  也对，成本高啊。做饭
<archl> imtxc: 我的手机忘记关闭音乐播放了，放了1天音乐，现在没电了。。。
<archl> adam8157: 如果从航空公司买机票，是不是直接带着身份证去可以了？
<archl> adam8157: 不需要其他证明？
<adam8157> archl: 其实呢, 航空公司都是只核对名字 不核对身份证的...
<archl> adam8157: 哦。就是说不需要打印
<adam8157> archl: 去拿着证件换登机牌就好了
<adam8157> archl: 没有"实体"票
<archl> adam8157: 好的。谢拉
<archl> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> archl: 护照买身份证取过, 也护照买台湾通行证取过
<archl> adam8157: 护照没啥用处了。
<maplebeats> 神在哪儿
<maplebeats> 那个破perl怎么安装库！
<imtxc> archl: 在去哪儿之类的买也是电子票啊
<archl> imtxc: 是直接电话打到航空公司买的
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的俩证件这不已经用了嘛
 * imtxc 吃饭
<adam8157> maplebeats: cpan
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin系统更新记录(2014-01-22) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454883 linux-deepin-update-news-2014-01-22.png今日，Linux Deepin 2013进行了系统更新推送，下面是系统更新解决的部分问题与软件更新情况，供大家参考。 Bug修复 论坛反馈：修复启动器“系统管理”分类中图标数量突
<^k^>  ─> 然增多 论坛反馈：修复启动器“图形图像”分类短暂却失 修改“系统设置”—“个性化”布局 软件中心更新 收录 ：Vokoscreen 屏幕录制软 …
<archl> adam8157: 我现在终于部分克服打羽毛球的怪异心态了——我不会再一直向对方瞄准过去了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 啥库，自己装用cpan，系统的话看发行版
<onlylove> maplebeats: debian这边一般的叫libxxx的
<adam8157> archl: 我打羽毛球都是风骚流的
<gcell> deepin……
<archl> adam8157: 风骚？
<archl> g 风骚流
<archl> adam8157: 空气法师？
<adam8157> archl: 老打小球之类的打法
<^k^> archl: 风骚流 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013年12月10日 |...| |风骚流|！便士哈达威各种全能进攻集锦来自虎扑社区的毛绒裤，视频播放时长为0秒 ，虎扑篮球视频中心提供更多历史,哈达威的相关视频内容在线 |...|
<archl> adam8157:  可怕怕
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> test
<^k^> happyaron:点点点.  18:12 
<happyaron> 好像手感确实不错。
<archl> happyaron: 茸茸怎么了？绒毛键盘？
<happyaron> archl: 额。暂时有了个新键盘用。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 还是那个循环登陆不进去问题，不过我能找到的办法都不能解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454885 比较代表性的http://blog.csdn.net/wjeson/article/details/9029995。 当然，尝试的过程我总有种“我的Ubuntu12.04LTS 跟其他所有人的Ubuntu12.04LTS都不同”的感觉。。。 很多人说只能用
<^k^>  ─> 自己的账号登陆然后sudo去操作，我呢，只能登陆root其他都登不了 又比如说Xauthority，我压根找不到这货 统计信息: 发表于 由 prehawk — 2014 …
<archl> happyaron: 应该搞高端的皮革键盘帽
<happyaron> archl: 。。。
<happyaron> archl: 现在手上这个是个cherry
<happyaron> adam8157: 资深机械键盘用户，我来报道了。。。
<happyaron> 虽然不知道这个键盘实际上能用多久。
<onlylove> happyaron: 土豪泥嚎
<archl> adam8157: 键盘党又添小壮丁了
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是我的键盘。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥型号啥轴?
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以不知道能用多久。
<onlylove> happyaron: 摸摸差不多就行了
<happyaron> adam8157: g80-3000 茶轴
<adam8157> happyaron: 啥颜色的?
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 黑的
<perr> linuxsir.org的端口是多少
<alvin_rxg> Title: linuxsir.org 首页 (@ linuxsir.org)
<adam8157> happyaron: 和我的一模一样哦
<happyaron> adam8157: 是么。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 看来你有好事儿发生了
<happyaron> adam8157: 只是暂时用一下，不知道能占用多久。
<archl> happyaron: 就当是亚马逊买新玩意实验，30天后退货
<adam8157> happyaron: 感觉如何
<happyaron> adam8157: 旁边有个人这会儿有个同样型号的黑轴，额，实在不好按下去。
<happyaron> adam8157: 感觉还是不错的。
<happyaron> adam8157: 但也不是一下子就能习惯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 黑轴太重口了
<happyaron> archl: 京东的。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 感觉黑轴有点粘，但是又比较硬。。。
 * archl 听说 Nexus 7 在美国是 2个月退货的
<archl> 哦。那种键盘。很久不用了。
<happyaron> archl: 你早就用上皮的了？
<onlylove> archl: 14天
<onlylove> archl: 2个周
<archl> happyaron: 20多年前用过
<happyaron> adam8157: 有啥注意事项么？尤其是健康方面的。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 快递给我
<archl> onlylove: 不是吧。我姥爷说是2个月。
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是我的，这个没戏。
<archl> adam8157: 你不是有一样的么。。。
<archl> happyaron: 皮的。。。没见过
<happyaron> archl: 额
<onlylove> archl: 那就不知道了，国外所有手机可以试用14天的，就是所谓的14天机
<happyaron> archl: 多一个也没啥不好，他的快递给我的话我也要。
<adam8157> archl: 多一个也没啥不好, 他的快递给我的话我也要
<archl> happyaron: 。。。
 * archl ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 敲得快的时候确实感觉比普通键盘要舒服一些。
<happyaron> adam8157: 但还是稍觉得有点粘，是正常的还是我更适合别的轴？
<adam8157> happyaron: 一般是你用个一两天 然后再去摸其它普通键盘, 然后你就知道差距了
<happyaron> adam8157: 好。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 声音略大
<adam8157> happyaron: 再脆一些就是青轴了, 不过我不喜欢, 太轻浮了 LOL
<adam8157> happyaron: 青轴更响
<happyaron> 好吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 静电容的朴茨朴茨的 我也不喜欢
<happyaron> 嗯。
<archl> 奴化教育开始了 :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 被同事block的东西完了, 下班回家
<archl> ☻☠⛄⚽ 发现有足球有排球，没篮球哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 足球是世界的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你光头了没。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 光头是世界的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 其他的话太多差异了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 体毛是世界的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 剃毛？
<archl> 剃毛确实是世界性主题
<onlylove> 恼了。下班
<ypwenub> hello
<^k^> ypwenub:点点点. 21:03 新年快乐 : 8.122天
<ypwenub> 你们好
<ypwenub> 有人吗
<^k^> ypwenub:点点点.  21:04 
<ypwenub> nobody
<roylez> archl: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/bff98acdjw1ecrt6d822jj20cs0gy74t.jpg
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 21:19 新年快乐 : 8.112天
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<roylez> archl: 晦气，开完会就你在
<archl> roylez: 晦气们。。。
<NWMonster> 。。。
<maplebeats> 装个DBI怎么这么多依赖，破perl，真垃圾
 * pity shell 脚本中能把 awk 语句拆成几行写么？
<maplebeats> pity: 可以呀,awk本来就是脚本呀
<pity> maplebeats: 那么 shell 脚本中能把 python 语句拆成几行么？
<xiaoxing> 有人吗？？？
<cuihao> 没有呢
<xiaoxing> 果然神奇
<xiaoxing> :-S
<dfceaef_> 有人吗
<^k^> dfceaef_:点点点.  00:59 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-23
<knownbad> fivesheep: NND，减什么肥啊？
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<knownbad> fivesheep: Hey, your picture is desired from prospective females.
<knownbad> 早
<knownbad> fivesheep: Please reply me later.   Leaving.
<slucx`> 早
<aiya_> 早
<slucx> 早
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38127
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 谁导致了大规模域名解析错误？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38132
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 谢谢，Mr Torvalds。现在的世界是我们的！
<onlylove> 笑cry
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> yunfan: 在家还一直在线啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<onlylove> imtxc: 他应该是vps在线
<imtxc> .
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就不明白，中科院那群人不做死能怎么着，丢一次人还不够
<imtxc> onlylove: 给我足够的钱，我也不要脸
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且知道那玩意儿是假的的人能占多大的比例？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我听说，做学术的，最重要的就是名声和脸面
<imtxc> onlylove: 你才做学术！人是赚钱的
<imtxc> haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/102899 这货不错啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: Timbuk2 天霸 Classic Messenger 经典邮差包（Small、三点背负） $35.6（约￥290）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.oschina.net/news/48113/cos-should-response-to-question
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国青年报：COS 有义务回应公众质疑 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48138/dns-root-server-attacked
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 中国证实互联网故障源于根服务器遭攻击 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> imtxc: 被国家媒体扒皮的东西，有多少人相信是真的
<onlylove> 不管你们信不信，反正我就说是根服务器的原因，你能把我怎么着？你咬我啊，有能耐你咬我啊～～～
<imtxc> 全民又科普了一次DNS，马蛋的网络上各种比喻的科普文扯淡的没法看
<imtxc> onlylove: 这次可以帮助你区分 bind 和 dhcpd 了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 依旧分不明白，知道dnsmasq
<onlylove> imtxc: out of memory咋回事，昨天被整惨了
<imtxc> onlylove: ？
<imtxc> 不就是内存不够了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 那啥，本来vmware有机器部集群，但是那个不是太方便，我就手工布，然后前天的机器集群没问题，昨天我的手工集群总是这样
<imtxc> onlylove: 不懂哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 我就不知道问题出在哪里了
<onlylove> imtxc: 集群有问题我没法继续工作啊……愁
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在玩的很高端啊……
<onlylove> imtxc: 高端毛，都快疯了，就一个破hadoop
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且那手册我就不吐槽了，我照着手册改配置，死活过不去，不是』就是“
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正得给我点颜色
<onlylove> 今天咋了，一堆WFH的
<onlylove> 找个人问都找不到
<freeflying> imtxc, onlylove 你们有谁用linode的
<onlylove> 神啊，让vmware的community忙起来吧……我不要做这破烂到家的benchmark
<imtxc> freeflying: yunfan 之前用，现在不知道用没用
<onlylove> freeflying: 穷人，买不起vps
<onlylove> freeflying: 或者你等罗杰来了问下他
<freeflying> onlylove, 罗杰是谁
<onlylove> freeflying: archl
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有luojie_***** 反正就那个人
<onlylove> freeflying: jiero
<onlylove> freeflying: 一堆nick
<onlylove> 貌似在……
<onlylove> roylez: 贵摸确定要把x86给联想砸了？ http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38133
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想接近收购IBM的x86服务器业务
<xxxx> http://rbcurse.rubyforge.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby Ncurses Forms and widgets
<xxxx> 这个好用吗？
<onlylove> 不会ruby
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这次用机器再布一次，如果再出事，我就真的崩溃了】
<zenNamaste> xxxx: 看效果不错, 值得一试.
<archl> happyaron: 你的福利 https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2014/01/msg00006.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Valve games for Debian Developers
<archl> onlylove: 哦哦。。。
<onlylove> archl: 那啥，linode的vps用过没，给侯总说说
<archl> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> 看来目前知道的就yunfan了
<onlylove> 低头干活去，丫的还5天
<onlylove> 中间还要去买票和买硬盘
<\q> xxxx: curses widgets http://www.clifford.at/stfl/
<^k^> \q: ⇪ STFL - Structured Terminal Forms Language/Library
<freeflying> onlylove, lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 我都快疯了，手工的cluster每次都是outofmemory，我都不知道vmware到底做了啥……
<freeflying> onlylove, 高端啊, 没用过vmware
<onlylove> freeflying: 来我司，vmware的东西随便用
<onlylove> 我严重怀疑dell的那些烂机器有问题
<freeflying> onlylove, 求带路
<onlylove> freeflying: 我自己是outsourcing……不过好像在招人的样子……唉，没啥好玩的，反正我是整天忙的晕头转向的不知道在忙啥
<freeflying> onlylove, lol
<woju> 大家是在老家还是在办公室呢？
<zenNamaste> 在老家的办公室里
<woju> 呵呵
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你老家的果脯在啥地方卖啊
<xiaojunyu>  
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 王府井呀
<jusss> test
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这货多难吃
<^k^> jusss:点点点. 11:25 新年快乐 : 7.524天
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 乃去买稻香村吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 贵不，我也是听说的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩，得去买的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不算贵, 但是同价位的稻香村特别好吃.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 果脯, 基本就是送给别人之后, 别人就直接扔了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 稻香村的啥比较好吃
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 糕点其实都挺好吃得, 还有礼盒
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 京八件儿啥的？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 可以呀.
<imtxc> 恩，周末去看看
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 枣泥糕什么的, 我特别喜欢吃
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 当早点很好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我得买有1个周保质期的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有, 都有.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那就好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 至少一个月吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我是说礼盒装
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩，他们不一个店里面卖的都一样吧？
<imtxc> 每个店里面都一样吧？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 都差不多, 不过有些店铺特别小
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来是，但是店铺大小不一样
<onlylove> NND总算知道昨天为啥会OOM了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 最全的是哪个地方的？也在前门么？ onlylove
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 都是在通州做好了运过来的, 其实也都差不多啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个你的问土著
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过前面的全聚德据说是最好的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 最全的, taobao旗舰店
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没开玩笑.
<imtxc> 擦,还有淘宝旗舰店
<onlylove> 这个真心高大上了，淘宝……
<imtxc> 还真有
<onlylove> imtxc: 苏稻？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.bNnChC&id=36594270947&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 包邮顺丰 北京特产 正宗稻香村年货糕点礼盒 京八件点心1000g 【全网销量第一】正宗稻香村糕点礼盒原价138元现只要79.9元，多省包邮，明天涨价89.9元，没有最低，只有更低，全年仅此一次，早买早便宜，还记得去年的这个时候吗？快过年的前一个月每个店铺都在大力度促销，
<^k^>  ─> 离过年还有二十多天时，所有店铺都在涨价，这是血的教训啊！现在下单好处多多，省钱省事省时间！ 价格:138.00 元
<imtxc> onlylove: http://daoxiangcun.tmall.com
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 首页-稻香村食品旗舰店- 天猫Tmall.com
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有没有觉得我巨靠谱!
<onlylove> imtxc: 有苏稻和北稻的区别，北京的是有三禾标记的
<aiya_> 问下各位大侠  我想在linux平台下 测试2块 ssd硬盘的性能  有没好点的思路哦？
<zenNamaste> aiya_: 有os了, 有文件系统了, 就很难测硬盘的物理性能了
<zenNamaste> aiya_: 如果你的要求不高, 不是很严谨, 那就记得每次测试之前都要重启.
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说的对!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 太不靠谱了你
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 厂址：苏州工业园区唯亭镇唯文路19号
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 苏稻便宜
<aiya_> 我只是测试ext4 格式下的 读写 Windows下不考虑
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 这是另外一家稻香村儿
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 稻香村本来就是南店北开
<aiya_> 不知道有什么第三方来测试 linux下
<aiya_> dd完全不是很准确
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 前几天还打官司呢 cc imtxc
<imtxc> 还是周末去店里看看
<onlylove> aiya_: hdparm aio stress
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 去年买的一个礼盒家里人还是挺喜欢吃的
<onlylove> imtxc: 早上去，晚了就啥都没了
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说下午就没了
<aiya_> 谢谢 onlylove  我去看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩,人贼多
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那你就实体店吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我一直以为是同一家
<imtxc> 我擦 http://huati.weibo.com/22612?refer=homright&filter=mining
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 篮球奶奶 | 微话题-一起聊聊吧！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.10的Dash不显示结果问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454892 安装了unity-tweak-tool 调整了下，然后就发现dash显示没有结果。后将tweak都换回默认设置，dash还是没有结果。表示很无奈，因为平时都是在dash里面查看软件的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubear — 2014-01-23 11:35
<zenNamaste> 李奶奶每天早晨做150个俯卧撑，傍晚再做150个仰卧起坐，一般20分钟内可以完成，还能做引体向上！   150个俯卧撑?!??!!?!?!?!!?
<zenNamaste> 这尼玛是啥级别?!
<imtxc> 女神级别
<onlylove> 不对，应该还是outof memory
<onlylove> 继续修改配置！
<zhangwei1> 刚才我在阳台吃馅饼，听楼下有一男的跟女孩表白，他说：做我女朋友好吗？女的说：别扯了，我能跟你，除非天上掉馅饼！我想都没想，半拉子韭菜鸡蛋馅饼朝那女的脑袋撇下去，呼她一脸…然后心里默念：加油吧小伙子！哥也只能帮你这么多了
<palomino|working> ...
<if_else> juniper VPN 没有救了。。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 破马很受伤吗？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 破马啥时候回家呢
<palomino|working> 下班以后? imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 哇
<palomino|working> 每天下班后都得回家呀...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我说的是家,不是马槽啊..
<imtxc> lol
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 家就是家嘛
<imtxc> http://news.qq.com/a/20140123/000148.htm zenNamaste onlylove 这个路子不错
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 小伙火车上卖WiFi半小时挣500 铁路部门称应制止_新闻_腾讯网
 * adam8157 还不发工资 要死要死要死
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 同死
 * imtxc 年前发不发工资啊!!
<imtxc> 不过发了就合并计税了,不划算也
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 缴税光荣.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我们本来就是月初发上月工资
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 1月份工资所以就到了2月初了,可是2月初放假^
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那应该提前发芽
<zenNamaste> 发呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 提前发就相当与1月份发了两次,会合并计税的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好吧.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 挺好的呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 缴税光荣嘛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那也不能多缴啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 让你更光荣
<imtxc> 光荣死了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 让你更光
<adam8157> gfrog: 还不发工资 要死要死要死
<gfrog> adam8157: 我都爆卡了都没说啥，你着急毛线
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 12:41 新年快乐 : 7.471天
<freeflying> adam8157, gfrog  来合租vps吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我有免费10个月的，给你开帐号？
<freeflying> gfrog, 好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我发现不能升级kernel，比较讨厌。
<freeflying> gfrog, 那不也是container啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 合租干啥啊, 一年300块钱, 合租各种麻烦
<freeflying> gfrog, 咱合租个linode吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 以前是xen的，难道最近换lxc了。。。
 * gfrog # virt-what 
<gfrog> kvm
<gfrog> freeflying: 看来是加了 -kernel 参数
<freeflying> gfrog, kvm为啥不给升级kernel啊
<gfrog> freeflying: linode太贵啊。 还是DO便宜，5刀一个月
<freeflying> gfrog, DO没日本的机房, 速度不灵吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 还不错，hangout视频毫无压力
<freeflying> gfrog, 我只要跑shadowsocks/ipsec
<gfrog> freeflying: 木问题啊
<gfrog> freeflying: ipsec我都搞定了
<gfrog> freeflying: 你来搞定shadowsocks就行
<gfrog> freeflying: 等我晚上给你开帐号
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:工对红说 : 工对红说:咱俩是工人,就应当老老实实干活,别想着穿点好看的衣服,凭漂亮脸蛋,就能走红了? 如今反腐,就是从情人开始。
<zenNamaste> 这tmd叫笑话?!
<zenNamaste> 笑点呢?!
<gfrog> > joke
<onlylove> 都说geek笑点低，这笑点难道比geek的还低？
<^k^> gfrog: Timeout, 超时。。
<gfrog> > joke
<onlylove> 罚kk再来一个
<gfrog> ^k^: 弱爆
<^k^> gfrog, 我失去了我的思路。  13:03 
<^k^> gfrog: Timeout, 超时。。
<onlylove>  > joke
<^k^> onlylove: Timeout, 超时。。
<onlylove> 强烈要求OP干掉KK
<onlylove> 讲笑话没笑点，要求重来就超时
<woju> stardict是不是彻底不能用了，注册的时候还撒谎说邮箱已注册，这个人怎么回事，是不是想不开？
<onlylove>  > joke
<palomino|working> 他不是早就成佛了么.. woju
<^k^> onlylove: Timeout, 超时。。
<woju> 浪费了我5分钟注册时间，他赔的起吗？
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助！联想Y400N 自带Win8系统，如何安装Ubuntu双系统？不要wubi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454893 麻烦大大们详细说下，因为本人在这方面不是很懂，过程尽量详细点，谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 silveryelf — 2014-01-23 13:14
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  13:18 
<abc_> ^k^, 讲个笑话吧
<^k^> abc_, 什么，当你越过一个糟糕的错误和罐头沙你得到什么？  13:19 
<zenNamaste> woju: stardict还需要注册?
<abc_> ^k^, 你猜
<woju> zenNamaste: 要注册下载词典啊
<^k^> abc_, 你猜怎么着？ 13:20 新年快乐 : 7.444天
<zenNamaste> woju: 不记得要注册.
<woju> zenNamaste: 你再上去看看
<zenNamaste> woju: 懒得试了... 现在我都ydcv了
<sjd_zeus> joke
<MeaCulpa> .
<pipe008> 为什么gnome3的主题这么难看啊！！！
<woju> 故意的我怀疑，那帮家伙故意折腾用户，他们心里不开心
<woju> 好像垄断了一样
<woju> 13.04连最小化按钮都没有，越改越难用
<woju> 他们是大爷，他们不开心
<pipe008> 不知道要引领我们到哪里去。
<pipe008> 哎。个人力量好弱
<woju> 人肉把背后的人揪出来，示众，让他出门蒙面
<pipe008> 从补偿标准看，３０倍的上限规定过死，不适应不断变化的经济社会发展情况和各地不同情况。
<pipe008> :-D 补偿金超过30倍。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 带个硬盘啥的在火车上用wifi共享电影赚钱应该违法?
<imtxc> 这比卖wifi实在吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不算吧. 除非考虑到版权.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 怎么可能有版权
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 什么意思?\
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就是, 你没有分享影片/靠影片盈利的权利
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 谁手里能有可以拿出来销售的电影版权?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对呀.
<imtxc> 那算了,这条路子不要
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以一定违法, 只是没人追究你
<woju> 坐车是最难熬的时候，谁要是解决了这个问题，一定是为人类造福
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那不一定,真要在火车上出售,有人发个微薄啥的说不定就有人查了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... 好吧..
<dfceaef_> 难道电源的问题不更迫切？
<zenNamaste> woju: 待在故乡, 不要出来.
<zenNamaste> woju: 这个办法完美解决了
<woju> 把电脑装在大脑里面
<imtxc> 你这个是消灭问题嘛
<pipe008> 列车提供。
<pipe008> 商业化运作。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 等我过完这9个月的卖身契, 我就考虑去二三线城市
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊,贵司不是长期合同?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是, 不定期
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是, 我今天下午要签9个月的卖身契
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 期间不能离职
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不然损失上万.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 改 title 了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没有.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 什么都没改变
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那这是搞啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 等明天告诉你.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 卖身了, 好忧伤
<imtxc> zenNamaste: P, 肯定有啥好事儿
<zenNamaste> imtxc: P, 半毛钱好事都没有!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 来, 说说你们年终奖是什么
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 是全国最普遍的奖励之一啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 说呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个P
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我们年终奖, 两小瓶张家口产的橄榄油. 我都不知道张家口有没有橄榄树.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 赞
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 280没了?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不知道呢. 年会反正没给.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 抽到了一个电火锅
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 难道除夕给?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦. 赞.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 才95块钱
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那天我看京东大哥差点累死....
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 很多油是进口以后国内分装的，或者国内调然后再卖
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 贵司没有时间限制的 "9个月的卖身契"
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦... ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 有的.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你不懂而已.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 除非你的那个时间有九个月
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩. lol~
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 别说黑话
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 保险起见, 9个月.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 擦 这么久? 你就不能写3个月么?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那都是自己写的, 笨蛋才写那么久
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 现在紧, 太短时间, 新加坡不乐意.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 三月份才开始. 八月结束.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 然后再加上xx时间.
<imtxc> 对了,旁边同事抽到一台汉王的电纸书,虽然丑了点,但是翻页速度确实快好多啊
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 就到九月份了嘛
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那你着什么急签
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 等接近三月再签咯
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不不不, 我msg告诉你
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 所以你下午要来我这儿?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不, 人家过来
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 阿弥陀佛
<imtxc> 次哦
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 善哉善哉.
<imtxc> 咋又跟李老板有关系
<adam8157> imtxc: momo
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 说,你到底在干嘛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你来说, 是不是要现在就签?!
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那就签了吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 跟李老板没关系.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 恩.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 借你信用卡刷
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 9个月很快的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 啥意思?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 刷我信用卡 你给我钱 LOL
<adam8157> imtxc: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/CreditCard/516838/311
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不行.
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ image/jpeg
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我现金不够.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没办法给你钱.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 额度够?
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 额度+ 现金  够
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还有余额宝恩
 * zenNamaste 卖身九个月!
 * zenNamaste 求九个月之后带走!
<imtxc> adam8157: 这卡假的吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 就要发了
<imtxc> zenNamaste, adam8157 听起来好高端啊,签合同还要刷卡
<imtxc> adam8157: 唉,大妈行我没戏
<imtxc> adam8157: 你在大妈行几星?
<adam8157> imtxc: 只有招商借记卡信用卡以及北京银行医保存折
<onlylove> imtxc: 大妈行数哪里
<imtxc> onlylove: 网银登录,或者去网点一刷身份证
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不知道是哪个银行……别闹
<imtxc> onlylove: ＩＣＢＣ
<onlylove> imtxc: 这怎么来的
<imtxc> onlylove: 你去icbc任意一家网点看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们里面的女工作人员平均年龄目测比其他行大10-15岁
<zenNamaste> adam8157: MeaCulpa: awk里面, 用的是next还是continue来跳过这次循环?
<xxxx> awk 最折腾了
<imtxc> 其实小银行的借记卡很好啊
<pipe008> mplayer *.rar不错。
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似招商的最年轻的样子？
<imtxc> onlylove: 其它都差不多
<pipe008> 可以直接播放音乐或者视频。赞一个。
<imtxc> 小众银行借记卡想在什么atm机上取就在哪里取
<onlylove> imtxc: 隐约记得家里工行有小妹妹的样子
<imtxc> onlylove: 你去北京的网点随便一逛你就知道
<pipe008> 。。。手续费。
<imtxc> pipe008: 小行的卡,完全没有手续费那么一说
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<zenNamaste> pipe008: 小银行没有跨行的手续费
<zenNamaste> pipe008: 比如我家用的最多的: 渤海银行
<pipe008> zenNamaste: 不好意思。。。
<zenNamaste> pipe008: 见到什么atm都是随便取
<onlylove> 跨行手续费是国有和大户的专利
<onlylove> 特别是ICBC
<imtxc> 对啊,反正我用的这个跨行异地的完全没压力
<pipe008> onlylove: 好像有很多城市银行。
<zenNamaste> 主要是小银行根本见不到他家的atm, 也没几个网点儿, 还tmd要手续费, 简直要命了
<pipe008> imtxc: 那异地，有没有手续费。
<imtxc> pipe008: 全国atm都没有
<pipe008> :-D那不错。
<onlylove> 我怀疑NND服务器硬盘坏了
<onlylove> 每次terasort都oom
<adam8157> imtxc: icbc的借记卡金卡要存多少钱?
<imtxc> adam8157: hamo 有
<pipe008> 试试e17。用各种de烦了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你不知道?
<imtxc> adam8157: 北京要30
<zenNamaste> onlylove: oom不是问题.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 前天还能正常干活，昨天就挂了
<imtxc> 但是很多星级高的可以0开
<zenNamaste> 不过现在oom在kill进程的时候, 会跟进程自己的退出步骤死锁.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 一堆java outofmemory
<zenNamaste> onlylove: java的oom呀? 哦.
<adam8157> imtxc: 我靠 管理费一年300...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 那我没法帮你分析了
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊, 钱不够都有管理费
<imtxc> 招行金葵花也这样
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我看看重新搞个namenode看看吧……真心够了这破东西
<adam8157> imtxc: 普通理财金啊, 小昭金卡只是五万而已, 管理费120
<onlylove> zenNamaste: io速度超慢
<imtxc> adam8157: 小招那个金卡是伪金...
<imtxc> adam8157: 拿着金卡你也进不去理财室不是
<adam8157> imtxc: 借记卡本来就没啥金不金的
<imtxc> adam8157: 插队
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以插队
<imtxc> adam8157: 去网点办业务有方便
<imtxc> adam8157: 招行的那个插队完全可以无视啊亲, 现在大多数网点 4 开头的号码比 2开头的还要多....
<adam8157> afk
<gfrog> adam8157: 借记卡金的才更有用好嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 信用卡金卡才没毛用。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教：安装论坛的教程做U盘版的UBuntu13.10无法安装，启动以后无法进入图形界面进行安装。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454894 本人想装个UBuntu13.10，看了论坛的很多教程，就去下载了一个桌面版的UBuntu13.10，按照教程的提示用软件UltraISO把ISO文件写入优盘，可惜用
<^k^>  ─> 尽了所有的办法每次都是停留在文字界面，无法进入图形界面按照，以前用XP的时候用软件UltraISO还成功的安装过，难道是WIN7的原因吗？ …
<roylez> gfrog: 额度高一点好一些
<gfrog> roylez: 反正我的金卡也没多几个额度。
<gfrog> roylez: 乃土壕，肯定高额度了
<imtxc> gfrog: 我去小招薅拉卡拉那次,金卡排队的人比普卡还多,等了好久只好有刷了张普通号搞定
<gfrog> imtxc: 傻了吧，小昭那个不是插队卡，是多了一个queue，所以你要同时刷两个号
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩,是不能插队..
<gfrog> imtxc: 四大行的是插队卡，所以直接去刷金卡号就行
<imtxc> 还没享受过啊
 * gfrog 神马时候才能有300k可以薅个理财金……
<imtxc> ...
<pipe008> :-D
<pipe008> 回来了。e17...
<pipe008> 好像不错。
<imtxc> 很多拿着5星去0开的那些人什么心态,白掏管理费
<gfrog> im
<gcell> ibus至今还不能换皮肤是吗？
<gfrog> imtxc: 我在爱存不存没星，擦。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那没戏
<imtxc> gfrog: 没星别去那里...
<imtxc> gfrog: 帝都 5星+30砖缺一不可
<gfrog> imtxc: 理财金买理财买外汇买黄金都打折啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 只要有他家信用卡就是4星啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 没卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 有个牡丹中油卡，被我销了
 * gfrog 其实该去把这个卡重新申回来
<gfrog> xwei_laptop: 叉胃来破桃坡
<imtxc> gfrog: 还能重申?
<gfrog> imtxc: 据说能
<gfrog> imtxc: 一年内还是半年内
<imtxc> gfrog: 额,那没戏了
 * imtxc meeting
<roylez> imtxc: 拉卡拉到底有毛用
<archl> roylez: 那是什么？
<archl> g 拉卡拉
<^k^> archl: 拉卡拉 http://lmgtfy.com/ |拉卡拉|在超过80个城市建设了|拉卡拉|便利支付点，为用户提供还款、充值、缴费、 付款的支付服务。
<adam8157> roylez: 快递给我
<roylez> adam8157: 快递啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 拉卡啦
<roylez> adam8157: 我自己都没有
<roylez> adam8157: 这玩意有毛用
 * adam8157 想办一张额度很高的信用卡, 100K+最好  cc imtxc 
<archl> adam8157: 。。。你要干嘛啊。买房进行时？
<adam8157> archl: 还有两年半才有资格买房
<archl> 哦。100k房子是没可能
<archl> adam8157: 说明你真的要买啊。
<palomino|working> ......
<adam8157> archl: 两年后再说
<archl> palomino|working: 破马儿回家乡了？
<palomino|working> 从未离开过呀
<archl> palomino|working: 你是天津人啊。
<palomino|working> 是啊
<archl> palomino|working: 哦。和ee一样的不搞春运的家伙。
<palomino|working> 嗯
<palomino|working> 省了很多麻烦啊
<onlylove> 我也不想搞春运，2015年之后看看啥样吧
<archl> g 下马威
<archl> 什么是 下马威？
<^k^> archl: 下马威 http://lmgtfy.com/ |下马威|. 拼音：, xià mǎ wēi, 简拼：, xmw. 近义词：, 反义词：. 用法：, 偏正式；作宾语；指 灭人威风. 解释：, 原指官吏初到任时对下属显示的威风，后泛指一开始就向对方 |...|
<^k^> archl: define:下马威？ http://lmgtfy.com/ |下马威|. 拼音：, xià mǎ wēi, 简拼：, xmw. 近义词：, 反义词：. 用法：, 偏正式；作宾语；指 灭人威风. 解释：, 原指官吏初到任时对下属显示的威风，后泛指一开始就向对方 |...|
<archl> palomino|working: 为什么下马威和马有关系？
<archl> palomino|working:  另外，马上就会有很多马的新笑话出炉了。
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<archl> k 是马的权利保护者
<onlylove> kk神奇的干活了
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 到了你的本命年了呢
<palomino|working> 我本命年马上过去了
<huntxu> palomino|working: 听起来好老的样子。。。
<palomino|working> .... huntxu
<onlylove> huntxu: 毛，破马刚13
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<archl> huntxu: 你也老了啊。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 老骥伏枥
<archl> 竟然有官方人士来到了 Ubuntu-cn
<archl> lol
<Zesty_> http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/free-valve-games-for-debian-developers.2982
<^k^> ⇪ t: GamingOnLinux - Free Valve Games For Debian Developers
<Zesty_> 看起来挺不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端模式下，无法显示中文和英文，都是？和菱形的乱码。求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454895 最近开始学linux编程，但是无论是中文环境和英文环境下，都不能正常显示，例如，$date 就会显示 2014� 01� 15� ��� ���，求解怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> caokang999 — 2014-01-23 15:00
<xxxx> uuid 最大数量是多少？
<adam8157> xxxx: 每一位的可能性的位数的次方
<xxxx> 哦
<pipe008> 不错哦。e17的字体渲染设定。
<roylez> huntxu: 有微渣吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: 马渣
<palomino|working> = =
 * palomino|working 践踏渣席
<roylez> palomino|working: 马氵查
<zenNamaste> pipe008: 现在不是已经e18了嘛
<zenNamaste> pipe008: 我还想等我什么时候实在受不了我现在的ｗｍ之后，　就去用ｅ１８
<adam8157> huntxu: 有微渣吗?
<huntxu> roylez: QQ號
<xxxx> xfce 按 f1 跳出在线帮助，怎么取消f1热键？
<xxxx> 您要在线阅读 Xfce Terminal 手册吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: pm个id
<\q> enlightenment 18 了？
<zenNamaste> \q: 是的.
<zenNamaste> \q: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Enlightenment - Beauty at your fingertips
<zenNamaste> \q: EFL 1.8 and E18 are out!
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如果重新安装开源显卡驱程？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454898 刚才占了更新系统，重启后进不了系统。虽然利用恢复模式修复了，但进系统后分辩率只有1024×768,应该是显卡驱程丢失了吧。 如何恢复之前的驱程？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-01-23 15:48
<onlylove> 16了那么久然后开始飙版本了？
<roylez> huntxu: 我哪里知道你抠抠
<roylez> palomino|working: 马渣也会用微渣？
<\q> 爲什麼不直接把版本號 *= 100
<nyfair> onlylove: 16之前的版本呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 说起来那个是三星搞的？
<zenNamaste> \q: 被firefox影响了.
<zenNamaste> \q: fx1-3那么慢... 现在狂飚
<\q> e18 是 0.18 ?
<zenNamaste> \q: 是的
<adam8157> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7b0827fegw1ectfj7wu13j208m0g23z5.jpg
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<roylez> freeflying: 狒狒
<freeflying> adam8157, 无聊啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 看到后来，才发现高鄂确实差好远
<huntxu> adam8157: 连宝玉的才情也写不出，只能写他丢玉。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 高鄂只是整理者
<huntxu> roylez: 再试试
<adam8157> huntxu: 文笔如何是其次, 故事不一样啊混蛋 完全和前头的人物性格判词什么的对不上啊混蛋
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: momo
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<palomino|working> 据说还有别人续的更惨的
<freeflying> adam8157, 蛋蛋看嘛书呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 附会的
<adam8157> freeflying: 最近看完的一本是 陆犯焉识
<huntxu> adam8157: 硬把探春嫁去海疆。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 贾雨村还成镇国公了，也太牛逼了吧。。。
<freeflying> huntxu, 研究红学了啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 以前没看到120回本，所以没那么多违和感。。。
<dfceaef> 盯着irc，看谁先发言
<adam8157> huntxu: id有意思
<huntxu> adam8157: =。=
<adam8157> freeflying: huntxu 	
<adam8157> 沉默的大多数
<adam8157> 	王小波	January 21, 2014	
<adam8157> Actions
<adam8157> 	
<adam8157> 金瓶梅词话（梦梅馆校本）
<adam8157> 	兰陵笑笑生	January 21, 2014	
<adam8157> Actions
<adam8157> 	
<adam8157> 儒林外史
<adam8157> 	吴敬梓	January 21, 2014	
<imtxc> adam8157: 呀,乃也看小波
<adam8157> Actions
<adam8157> 	
<adam8157> The Restaurant at the end of the universe
<^k^> adam8157:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<zenNamaste> .....
<imtxc> 看
<zenNamaste> ^k^: 直接kick
<zenNamaste> ^k^: 不用给我面子
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 .. 16:30 新年快乐 : 7.312天
<^k^> zenNamaste, .. 休息一下 .. 16:30 新年快乐 : 7.312天
<^k^> zenNamaste, .. 休息一下 .. 16:30 新年快乐 : 7.312天
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的太高端了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我看的都是渣
<adam8157> imtxc: huntxu zenNamaste freeflying http://imagebin.org/288275
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 竟然不看金瓶梅
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 有的啊 梦梅馆校本
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我擦, 盖茨比是你写的...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 简直你整个人都高大上了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦, 看到了
<pipe008> 新年快乐
<pipe008> 还有。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<adam8157> nyfair: 乖
<pipe008> 测试。
<^k^> pipe008:点点点. 16:38 新年快乐 : 7.306天
<pipe008> 0.01天就过去了。
<onlylove> 快被整傻了，服务器现在是绝壁不敢动了，怕万一reboot下就起不来了
<onlylove> dell真厉害，买的硬盘都是容易坏的
<sjd_zeus> (#‵′)靠，dell的就是便宜
<sjd_zeus> 用I8m的呀，比dell的要靠谱点
<imtxc> onlylove: 特别是笔记本硬盘, 他们也真会挑
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 丫的公司给配的dell的
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 一堆r510
<onlylove> imtxc: 需要我喊侯总不
 * adam8157 刚买了返程机票
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不需要.
<imtxc> ...
 * bluezd 我去，还剩七天就过年了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 膜拜土豪李老板.
<imtxc> 不是掉线了么我
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 还tmd有七天呢.
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 如果我能决定买啥硬件，无论如何不会买dell
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜李老板,啥时候返程
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道会不会掉线, 但是你会飞出这个房间.
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 你要知道，dell这个功力不是一般厂商能练出来的
<adam8157> imtxc: 2.9吧 可能提前
<bluezd> zenNamaste: 我想说还剩七天就过年了，而我还在上班
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 18m最不靠谱了，我宁可买呆鹅
<zenNamaste> bluezd: 不然你应该在干嘛...
<onlylove> roylez: 呆鹅的硬盘不靠谱啊
<onlylove> roylez: 贵摸的x86到底要卖给谁啊
<roylez> onlylove: 要砸了
<freeflying> adam8157, 高大上啊
<onlylove> roylez: lenovo？
<imtxc> http://imagebin.org/288278
<imtxc> 这个谁见过...
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 360?
<imtxc> onlylove: ff 啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己说自己启动慢？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 没遇到过吧
<onlylove> 没
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃看的书啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 你看人写的才高大上，the Great Gatsby
<adam8157> freeflying: 思密达
<freeflying> onlylove, 这还用说啊
<maplebeats>  
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 终于谈妥了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 发财了?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 毛阿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 又不是卖我们，卖了的有Package拿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 联想嘛...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 到底卖给lenovo了？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是风传zf希望卖给inspur么
<MeaCulpa> zf算个毛
<onlylove> 也好，卖给lenovo，彻底砸烂18摸的x86
<onlylove> 证明18摸不想和x86玩了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 非也
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是全盘x86阿
<MeaCulpa> 还有所谓高端产品...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 说明18m重返x86搅和shit了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: x86指令乃不是卖给intel了么，x86不就是x系列么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 难道要搞x86的小型机？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，所谓的搞高端...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Rise of management, doom of Engineers
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥时候硬盘坏了或者内存坏了知道自己换的时候再说这话
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我从来不care...不懂
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是，知道自我修复
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 好事阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有钱发给猴子么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 显然没，华尔街的和高管捞一票
<roylez> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我就不知道low end high end咋分的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38143
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想宣布以23亿美元收购IBM x86服务器业务
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez http://pic.yupoo.com/dapenti/DtZQGqST/JTUfm.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: FLex...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 以后是不是能吸Lenovo血了...
<onlylove> blade？啥？刀片？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 过去的刀片
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 现在还有新刀片？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Flex
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 早有了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸的高大上刀片
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这个Flex Focal是不是可以凉快了...
 * MeaCulpa 庆祝，早点下半
<zhangwei1> 我说你们一帮人都一单位的时吗？
<zhangwei1> 这里是你们的公司群吗
<onlylove> 不是啊
<Zesty_> zhangwei1,  你为何会有这样的想法
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2090680/lenovo-agrees-to-buy-ibms-server-business-for-23-billion.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Lenovo agrees to buy IBM's server business for $2.3 billion | PCWorld
<adam8157> roylez: x86的还剩啥? ibm忽悠了那么久不会不留点吧?
<roylez> adam8157: 没了啊
<roylez> adam8157: 真佩服联想，居然能弄明白18摸那么些个名词
<adam8157> roylez: 不是吧
<onlylove> IBM will retain its System z mainframes, Power Systems, Storage Systems, Power-based Flex servers, and PureApplication and PureData appliances.
<adam8157> roylez: ibm忽悠的x86+linux不搞了?
<roylez> adam8157: 女人上台，你说呢？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/22/should_ibm_sell_its_storage_business/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/22/should_ibm_sell_its_storage_business/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam8157> Lenovo: 请高薪骗我去搞
<onlylove> roylez: storage也要卖？
<onlylove> adam8157: ibm忽悠的不是power+ linux么？
<freeflying> roylez, lenovo花 23b买你们的x系类,真是秀逗了
<roylez> freeflying: 柳传志跟政府铁，没准能卖点啥出来
<freeflying> roylez, 棱镜计划?
<onlylove> 印象里面18摸的东西都是旧物了，感觉18摸和日常生活越来越远了
<onlylove> roylez: 现在18摸在哪一层，大气层以上？
<onlylove> roylez: 我等在地面上的基本看不到了
<adam8157> onlylove: kfc的收银机
<adam8157> lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 586？
<adam8157> onlylove: 那不知道
<adam8157> 只看到IBM
<adam8157> 难道真没有x86硬件了啊?
<onlylove> adam8157: 我见过跑win2000的收银机
<onlylove> adam8157: 应该是没了
<adam8157> storage也应该卖掉
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后就留system z？
<adam8157> onlylove: 和power
<onlylove> adam8157: 18M是卖服务的，最后应该除了服务啥都卖掉
<adam8157> freeflying: roylez 去年IBM x86营收49亿美元......
<onlylove> 靠，比这23赚多了
<onlylove> 下班
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 戴尔超极本14Z适合装哪个版本Linux？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454901 本人菜鸟一枚 统计信息: 发表于 由 liukun00 — 2014-01-23 16:57
<mk3548208> 重新编译内核生成vmlinuz,然后iso里放了initrd.gz与vmlinuz，生成livecd，为何出现Kernel panic – not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown – block (2,0)
<mk3548208> 系统本身的vmlinuz拷贝进去则可以
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 说明你缺了什么东西
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 难道是编译的时候少了？
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 系统本身的vmlinuz+这个initrd.gz可以启动？
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 可以
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 看一下是不是你的内核不认这个initrd.gz
<mk3548208> dfceaef, initrd.gz是busybox制作的
<dfceaef> mk3548208: initrd.gz有没有启用busybox支持
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 我尝试改下initrd.gz,可能是我用的是3.10内核，而ubuntu是3.11内核，我直接把设备这些拷贝到busybox下了
<mk3548208> dfceaef, initrd.gz本身就是busybox编译后的产物，只不过/dev这些文件夹是主机拷贝的
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 版本不同能认吗......
<dfceaef> mk3548208: mkinitramfs
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 我再搞下
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 我想可能是编译器的问题，我的内核是在chroot编译的，chroot的系统是12.04,而主机是13.10
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 应该没关系吧，只要vmlinuz和initrd.gz版本匹配就行
<mk3548208> dfceaef, 何为版本匹配？这个不明白
<dfceaef> mk3548208: initrd.gz里有module，要和内核版本相同
<rowomiga_> 忍不住買了Mac Mini ，以後再配台blackberry！
<mk3548208> dfceaef, busybox是静态编译的，没modules,而且我没拷贝主机的modules
<dfceaef> mk3548208: 试着进initramfs sh，再修复
<maplebeats> rowomiga: 你买了mac mini?
<maplebeats> rowomiga: 多少钱
<rowomiga> 掉線了。。。
<rowomiga> 買了！
<rowomiga> 官網價！！！
<maplebeats> rowomiga: hk还是cn
<rowomiga> 應該是cn 國內官網吧。。。
<rowomiga> 不過 我感覺 Apple的軟件就是渣！！！，而微軟的硬件是渣，為何兩家不能揚長避短呢？
<rowomiga> mac 作為生產力工具還是很給力的，鄙人有所感觸！
<dfceaef> +1
<rowomiga> 永別了，x86瘟到死
<dfceaef> 去过google办公室，随处可见mac
<rowomiga>  bingo，正解
<rowomiga> 我想問一個老掉牙的電影的問題？可否？
<jusss> rowomiga: 什么问题？
<rowomiga> 如果neo同時把墨斐斯給的紅藥丸與藍藥丸搶過來 同時吃了，那劇情會如何演變？？？
<jusss> rowomiga: 不知。。。
<rowomiga> 我想 matrix 4 有拍的必要了。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<nwmonster_> neo 卒
<rowomiga> Apple與微軟也有合併的必要了。。。
<palomino|working> 微软的苹果
<nwmonster_> 微软后悔10年前没吃掉苹果
<palomino|working> 好像要坏
<nwmonster_> 现在吃不划算的说，就跟一年前没买bitcoin，现在更不敢买了
<jusss> rowomiga: 4怎么演
<jusss> rowomiga: 剧本咋写
<jusss> palomino|working: 据说win9都要出了
<palomino|working> 是啊，我等着升级呢 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 感觉win7可能会像xp一样坚持好几年不动
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 反正win8不怎么受欢迎
<rowomiga> 我一無所知，抱歉
<jusss> rowomiga: 像加勒比4感觉完全是鸡肋作品
<jusss> 3部曲大部分都很成功，后面就不好了
<rowomiga> 決然不同，
<rowomiga> 這就是matrix 4存在的必要
<jusss> 第一部不错，会直接出第二部和第三部， 第一部是个独立的故事，第二三部是联系很紧密的故事，第四部真不知道咋写了
<rowomiga> 劇情發展不小於4小時
<NWMonster> 第四部，让三体人入侵地球好了
<jusss> 。。。
<rowomiga> 給你們一個提示，紅藥丸與藍藥丸同時吃下去。。。。。。
<jusss> matrix早忘光了。。。
<rowomiga> 我細品matrix 系列 10年有餘，我想該有新作了，呵呵
<jusss> 没听到这个新闻呀？
<rowomiga> 一人之感而已
<NWMonster> 恐怕难了，主要是matrix系列主线太明显，要是007系列说出新不稀罕
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> 007能拍到下个世界
<NWMonster> 随便硬扯个环境，然后只要有007这个角色，然后一堆美女，就能拍
<jusss> -2s/世界/世纪
<rowomiga> 請問大家一個問題。。。
<NWMonster> 妈蛋，不知道为什么，007这么无聊的电影，我还一直喜欢看
<rowomiga> 你認為我們出了5種感官外 ，還有什麼？
<rowomiga> 除了
<NWMonster> 求科普，什么叫5种感官
<rowomiga> 視覺、聽覺、觸覺、嗅覺、味覺
<rowomiga> 除此之外我們一無所有。。。
<jusss> rowomiga: 射了，算啥感觉？
<dfceaef> ......
<rowomiga> 所以我們可以說我們人類的一切成就與學問 都只是建立在感官之上的符合感官感受的假設，僅此而已！！！
<rowomiga> 可以說除了思維本身，一切都不是絕對的！
<jusss> rowomiga: ...那数学呢
<NWMonster> 我感觉我只有一种，直觉
<dfceaef> rowomiga: 桶中之脑听说过么
<jusss> rowomiga: 数学跟感官有啥联系
<rowomiga> 去讀讀哲學吧，我說的是真正的哲學——科學的基石之一！
<jusss> rowomiga: 你是那个jiero?
<jusss> 数学不是哲学，数学也不是科学
<jusss> 数学是一门艺术
<jusss> 哲学，艺术，科学
<perr_> 汗...
<perr> rowomiga► 科学的基石之一 是本书?
<rowomiga> 宗教又是人類哲學的基石之一。
<dfceaef> 哲学绝对是个大坑
<rowomiga> 什麼是jiero？
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点.  19:50 
<rowomiga> 有人問你為誰、為什麼而工作時，你說我為這顆跳動的心而奮鬥！
<abc_phone> ^k^, 你为谁工作
<^k^> abc_phone, .. 休息一下 .. 19:52 新年快乐 : 7.172天
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  19:52 
<rowomiga> 我煩透了學校，自學是我生命中永遠的朋友
<jusss> rowomiga: 你在天朝外？
<rowomiga> 不，我的朋友，仍在油鍋中！
<rowomiga> 必須強烈反對與壓制    “猶太主義、義大利法西斯主義、中華民族復興主義、共產主義、資本主義”
<cuihao> 嗯？
<cuihao> 这哥们儿怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计受刺激了， 其实都是人治 ，美国 那些国家背地里做的事，更加残忍恐怖
<rowomiga> 我都說了：反資本主義！
<CyrusYzGTt> 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。
<archl> rowomiga: 。。。
<archl> rowomiga: 你有什么用来反资本主义？
<CyrusYzGTt> 移民
<cuihao> 殖民
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<archl> cuihao: 。。。
<archl> 真聪明啊。。。
<archl> 成立南极共和国
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 用贪官、有钱人 柔性 颠覆 美国
<rowomiga> 德國社會主義、日本覺醒社會主義、與世界性的伊斯蘭革命！
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 资本主义，就是私人拥有权积累，积累积累。。。。
<archl> rowomiga: 。。。
<jarod_chen> 我发现我加的这么多频道 就这频道最水了
<cuihao> 日本覺醒社會主義 是啥……
<cuihao> .g 日本覺醒社會主義
<rowomiga> 資本主義已死、已經走入死胡同，名存實亡！！！
<cuihao> 查询命令是啥来着……
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 君主立宪军国主义
<cuihao> soga
<rowomiga> 中國已經腳踩地雷：一是共產社會主義陰魂不散，二是資本主義殭屍腐化嚴重，三是所謂中華民族劣根性的復興， 等等等等。。。。。。
 * NWMonster 这里的话题太高端了
<abineQ> gebjgd: 早
<abineQ> NWMonster: 额
 * cuihao 果然要靠安倍桑拯救世界
<rowomiga> 有點這層意思
<cuihao> ……好吧
<perr> 我滴qq全被封了,NND,又要开始没有QQ的日子了
<abineQ> perr: 咋回事？
<cuihao> 怎么被封了？
<rowomiga> 買兩個茶葉蛋就行了
<NWMonster> perr: 老实交代，你都干了些什么
<perr> 不知道,中午我没登,下午4点左右登,显示中午从吉林四平什么的登过
<abineQ> 应该是买旺仔QQ糖
<NWMonster> 你是会员吗？
<abineQ> perr: 你QQ被盗号码了吧
<rowomiga> 鄙人很久就不用騰訊了
<jusss> perr: 打电话给麻花藤
<perr> 不是,我藏还来不及呢,会员???
<NWMonster> 给马哥联系一下，谈一下具体的赔偿方案
<abineQ> jusss: 你有小马哥的号码？
<NWMonster> 今天不巧，小马没上irc
<rowomiga> 110
<abineQ> NWMonster: 陪个OO
<perr> 偶用的虚拟机呀,这就盗了..?我的大号密码挺长的,和小号一起封,很奇怪
<rowomiga> 你好
<jusss> abineQ: 没有
<NWMonster> 盗你号，几乎跟你的环境和密码长度无关
<abineQ> perr: 虚拟机又能怎么样？
<NWMonster> 现在基本都靠用库来撞
<perr> 干净呗
<abineQ> perr: 你用的啥系统？
<perr> xp sp2
<abineQ> perr: 虚拟机就干净？
<NWMonster> 你有没有用过qq邮箱和同样的qq密码来申请过什么网站
<jusss> perr: cherrot在，他是tx的
<abineQ> perr: 那是漏洞成筛子的的系统了
<perr> 没有呀..至少主号没有
<abineQ> perr: 还干净个毛虫虫
<perr> 有洞和有木马是两个概念
<NWMonster> 你有没有过在非ssl的情况下，登录qq其他web服务的
<abineQ> perr: 用虚拟机装XP还裸奔登Q
<perr> 没了就没了.就是里面的联系人挺多的.
 * jusss 求个迅雷会员
<rowomiga> android類 早晚會取代xp
 * jusss 谢谢大家了
<abineQ> perr: 你要是没有打好安全更新和安全防护工具，winXP就不要联网了
<jusss> 大家谁有迅雷会员呀，借用下呗
<abineQ> jusss: 一分钱一个
<jusss> abineQ: 成交!
<abineQ> jusss: 渣雷会员有体验一个月的优惠活动
<abineQ> 你去看看
<jusss> abineQ: 求链接
<archl> cuihao: 到家了？
<abineQ> jusss: lixian.xunlei.com
<cuihao> archl, 到家快俩星期了……
<abineQ> jusss: 前段时间看到的活动，不知道现在还有没有
<abineQ> archl: 捏捏
<NWMonster> 感觉xunlei的很多服务baidu云盘都有了
<NWMonster> 而且baidu云盘免费服务。
<abineQ> NWMonster: 额
<jusss> abineQ: 不行
<abineQ> NWMonster: 那个也是渣渣来的
<abineQ> jusss: ？？
<abineQ> jusss: 没优惠活动了？？
<jusss> NWMonster: 我家10mb电信光纤下国外种子，下不动
<jusss> abineQ: 他说我不是会员，
<jusss> abineQ: 让我开通
<jusss> abineQ: 但是我申请了账户呀
<abineQ> jusss: 额，那你就注册个白金会员
<NWMonster> jusss: 别信，会员也下不动
<jusss> abineQ: 没钱
<jusss> NWMonster: 那怎么办，
<abineQ> 白金会员VIP才有离线下载
<NWMonster> 离线下载不是免费的吗？
<abineQ> jusss: 那就是没有源啊
<jusss> NWMonster: 电信的网络真恶心，封6667不说，还下不动国外的资源，真tmd恶心到极点了
<archl> cuihao: 是么。。。
<abineQ> jusss: 没有源的话，渣雷也没办法下载
<archl> cuihao: 厉害。。。
<jusss> abineQ: 有源
<NWMonster> jusss: 发我种子，我帮你试试
<jusss> abineQ: 27/200呢
<jusss> NWMonster: 电影种子
<jusss> NWMonster: 海盗湾下的
<abineQ> jusss: 有源？那也得渣雷的服务器上有源才行啊
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<NWMonster> 给链接
<NWMonster> jusss: 给我链接我下一下，看看有源没，迅雷上
<abineQ> jusss: 热门的影片用渣雷就可以
<abineQ> 那些冷门的就下载不了了
<jusss> NWMonster: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:42aa45c93ba9661404e564ade9acea4e96c14dc1&dn=Thanks+For+Sharing+2012+LIMITED+1080p+BRRIp+h264+AAC-RARBG&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<abineQ> 没人做种
<NWMonster> 恭喜你
<NWMonster> 迅雷有
<jusss> abineQ: 以前用cmcc-edu时，迅雷下国外资源很快的
<NWMonster> 但是没法云播
<jusss> abineQ: 在家一换电信就各种恶心
 * jusss 中电信，用过感觉最差的网络！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<abineQ> jusss: 额
<abineQ> jusss: 那你用电驴慢慢拖
<jusss> abineQ: 电驴不是早死了
<abineQ> jusss: ？
<jusss> abineQ: 电驴不是不能用了
<abineQ> jusss: 你用的什么电驴？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 有没有dlna接收的软件(除了xbmc)? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454905 统计信息: 发表于 由 enncoco — 2014-01-23 20:40
<jusss> abineQ: emule还活着？
<NWMonster> jusss: 你确实应该用迅雷来下，里面确实有资源
<abineQ> jusss: 那个是山寨电驴，土驴
<jarod_chen> 还有amule和其他发行版
<jusss> NWMonster: 可是下不动呀
<jusss> NWMonster: 26/201 peer
<jusss> NWMonster: 下不动，
<NWMonster> jusss: 用离线下载
<NWMonster> jusss: lixian.xunlei.com
<abineQ> jusss: ///？
<abineQ> jusss: 怎么会下载不动？
<NWMonster> jusss: 我这里都离线完成了
<jusss> abineQ: 我怎么知道为啥下不动，都 26/201 peers，你说有啥理由下不动
<jusss> NWMonster: 离线要会员号，我不是会员
<abineQ> jusss: 你用的什么软件下载？
<jusss> abineQ: 迅雷呀
<abineQ> jusss: 用电驴啊
<jusss> NWMonster: 网银里只有2元软妹币，也开不了会员
<abineQ> jusss: 渣雷要钱才能下载
<jusss> abineQ: 好吧我试试
<perr> 话说在下什么好东西??
<archl> perr: 世界上太多东西了。永远用不完
<jusss> perr: 只是一个国外的电影而已
<abineQ> perr: 不知道他下载什么
<jusss> perr: thanks for sharing 2011
<abineQ> archl: 嗯
<jusss> abineQ: 电驴网址是啥？
<abineQ> archl: 就是没有那么大的硬盘空间
<abineQ> jusss: 你现在用的什么系统啊？
<jusss> abineQ: 不知道你说的那个电驴是哪个电驴， win7
<abineQ> jusss: 别告诉我你用的是win
<jusss> abineQ: win有mldonkey?
<abineQ> jusss: 我说的是amule
<jusss> abineQ: ...
<abineQ> windou
<abineQ> win系统下有没有我就不清楚了，我没有用win
<abineQ> jusss: 如果你用Linux的话应该很容易安装一个amule
<zenNamaste> win下也很容易安装一个amule
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 没在win下装过，不是太清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey +1
<NWMonster> jusss: 难帮助你了
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我常年用win, 还没用过linux
<jusss> NWMonster: 贡献你的会员号就行了
<archl> zenNamaste: ...
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那你怎么跑来这里了？
<NWMonster> jusss: 要是小文件还行，这么大。
<zenNamaste> archl: 早.
 * archl 抱抱 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 见公司里好多人说这东西好, 我就来看看到底是啥东西.
<NWMonster> jusss: 这不行，我的是半公开分享号，不对外，里面不是我一个人的东西
<zenNamaste> archl: :-)
<jusss> NWMonster: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 嗯， 就是 狗屁东西，
<NWMonster> jusss: 关键是密码我不能改，还有很多人指着这个密码上了
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似还有个叫fedora的? 跟ubuntu哪个更狗屁?
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 都是 狗屁。
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.
<NWMonster> fedora跟ubuntu一样都是狗屁
<abineQ> jusss: 找
<NWMonster> 呵呵
<jusss> http://sourceforge.net/projects/amule/files/latest/download
<^k^> ⇪ t: Download aMule - all-platform eMule P2P Client from SourceForge.net
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 所以，你不能用linux，要不然linux 就需要杀毒软件，防毒墙
<NWMonster> 你的是磁力链接，你下个amule干嘛啊
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: o .
<jusss> NWMonster: 其实我在用transmission下，就是太慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey 支持 bt 和 ed2k的 磁力链接
<zenNamaste> ed2k就是ed2k, 哪有什么ed2k的磁力链接..
<abineQ> jusss: 那慢慢等啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey有win版没
<abineQ> jusss: 挂着
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 不想那么多人用这么好的 系统
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 这么好的系统? 你是说win?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 有，去官网下载吧， 还有 unix mac
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 额，
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 基于linux的发行版
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.
<abineQ> zenNamaste: win是很好的系统
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 是呀. 用的好好的.
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 嗯， 你要继续用 windows ,这是很好的系统，显卡切换支持很好
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 我就一个核心显卡
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 嗯嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 那就更加不行了，你必须用windows ， 有国内多数软件支持，还有绝大多数软件硬件支持
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 在sf.net上找到了win版
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net *FROM* sf.net)
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哦，
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂什么叫支持
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 比如，你喜欢的QQ only for win&mac
<CyrusYzGTt> no linux
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有qq..
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你火星来的？
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 支付宝 银联 网银 只 支持 windows
<jusss> only for ie
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, 我没啥钱, 不太需要这东西
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 所以 windows 是很好的
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 说没有QQ说过得去么？
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 我所有的身家, 都在钱包里
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 怎么了?
<jusss> 迅雷可以卸载了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你居然没用用QQ
<jusss> 一点用都没有
<jusss> 指望它，啥资源也下不了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你是火星来的？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 不是呀.
<abineQ> jusss: 下的了没？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 火星, 过年回家好买票吗?
<abineQ> jusss: 有速度了没？
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 那就更好了，你用windows 不用 折腾 ， 硬件不会坏，你没有看到用linux会 坏道， 屏幕话屏  。显卡烧坏么
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 火星人不用坐火车
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 迅雷 only win
<jusss> abineQ: transmission已经有657kB/s的速度了，
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 哦. 迅雷我也不用.. 我用firefox, 这东西有linux版本吗?
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 哦.
<jusss> abineQ: 还是transmission好使
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ firefox 本来就是 跨平台的，，
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 哦.
<abineQ> jusss: 额，
<jusss> abineQ: 刚从sf.net下了amule和mldonkey发现transmission已经有657kB/s的速度了，哎
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用火狐干麽啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 只有 linux 持续更新升级 64位版本
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用的习惯么？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 上网呀
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 用了六七年了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: win7不是自带浏览器了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ win的firefox 64位版本，一直在跳票。
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 干麽还用火狐啊
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 当年觉得ie5不好用
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 浪费啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 那就用 ie6
<zenNamaste> CyrusYzGTt: 那会儿还没有ie6
<cherrot_> archl: 。
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 额，那就用ie4
<cherrot_> archl: 你想用webrtc做个啥？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 不好用
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 有着用就好了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 反正又不用钱
<NWMonster> 妈蛋，刚才一看共享雷号里面别人下载的内容。。。都吓尿我了
<CyrusYzGTt> zenNamaste§ 国内最容易找到的是 windows 你就用这个，
<jusss> NWMonster: 全是sm 人兽这种重口味？
<abineQ> jusss: 额，你现在不骂了吧
<abineQ> NWMonster: 额
<jusss> abineQ: 骂迅雷贱，都有资源却不让下
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 你需要这个:
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: http://item.jd.com/1019444618.html
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ coco可靠成人纸尿片10片（820*320）*2包【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东商城
<NWMonster> 迅雷想骗你钱啊
<jusss> abineQ: 21/201 peers这能算没源码
<jusss> NWMonster: 你说的对，
<abineQ> jusss: 让你白白下了，他们没得赚钱了
<NWMonster> zenNamaste: 没事，我在厕所里
<jusss> NWMonster: 一开那个什么会员加速，速度蹭的就有了
<abineQ> jusss: 他们的年终奖还指望这个呢
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 哦, 那还好.
<jusss> abineQ: 待会马上把迅雷卸载了
<jusss> abineQ: win下既然有transmission amule mldonkey要它也没用了
<abineQ> jusss: 留着看广告啊
<NWMonster> 大量的未 成 年XX视频和杀人录像。。。。。你说我都跟什么人在伙用啊。。。
<jusss> abineQ: 看那打着马赛克的广告或欲露未露的不爽
<NWMonster> i3又更新了，太快了点吧。。。。
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: i3wm?
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 一直分不清i3wm和ion3什么关系...
<abineQ> NWMonster: <>
<abineQ> 好冷
<NWMonster> zenNamaste: 恩i3wm
<archl> cherrot_: 当时正讨论 一叶给的 vps 有啥用，就想到，直接做连到这里的音视频服务 :)
<cherrot> archl: 连到这里？
<archl> cherrot: 嗯嗯
<archl> cherrot: 我还记得我被Ubuntu官方枪毙的提议
<cherrot> archl: 噗
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<archl> cherrot:  ubuntu 的brainstorm 已经停止了，这个发行版完全不是社区发行版了
<cherrot> archl: canonical 自己做了？
<archl> cherrot: 不是，是不需要社区意见和帮助了。
<archl> cherrot: 反正多数会挤压
<imtxc> 哈
<cherrot> archl: 走了   vps还在迁移数据 弄好了 弄个demo玩玩
<archl> cherrot:  呃，不直接用 一叶的vps实验？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.10的几个设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454906 一个是我想在顶部显示电池的电量而不是鼠标和无线键盘的电量，另一个是想让测边栏能用滚轮滑动想12.04那样。。请问怎么实现。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Luciferzero — 2014-01-23 21:40
<woju> 在下archlinux看看怎么样，学编程的时候的总是心理很紧张，怕是对身体不好，太紧张
<abineQ> woju: 额
<woju> 什么时候轻松点就好了，压力有点大
<abineQ> woju: 你应该去学习瑜伽
<abineQ> 或者健身运动之类的
<woju> abineQ: 是啊，应该多休息
<Pudge> 吃饭的时候总是心里很紧张，怕对身体不好，太紧张
<abineQ> Pudge: LOL
<woju> 晒晒太阳什么的，我整天对着电脑，除了吃饭和睡觉，靠喝水和做广播操保健
<woju> 我吃饭很快的，急着去投胎
<abineQ> Pudge: 数钱的时候紧张不：
<abineQ> woju: 应该去运动运动
<Pudge> 晒晒太阳什么的，我整天对着碗筷，除了睡觉电脑，靠喝水和做广播体操
<abineQ> 晒晒太阳，
<Pudge> 我编程很快的，急着娶老婆
<archl> 晒太阳是奢侈的事情
<archl> Pudge: 快吧。
<archl> Pudge: 娶到几个了？
<woju> 城里光纤宽带可以看电视，送手机话费还便宜，农村adsl带宽小，还贵，限制还多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04的几个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454907 今天刚安装了13.04，只会做一些基本配置，系统能够正常运行了。但还有几个小问题想请教高手： 1. Windows中有一个能够快速显示桌面的图标，Ubuntu中有类似的功能吗？ 2. 如何查看各个磁盘分区的使用情况，在window
<Pudge> 农村里吃饭都是自己种的养的，种类多还新鲜，城市菜种类少，还贵，农药还多
<woju> 沟里的水浇菜，都是洗衣服洗碗水
<archl> Pudge: 。。。怎么种类多。
<abineQ> Pudge: 额
<woju> 现在农村有自来水，但是没有污水城里设施
<abineQ> 希望还是住在大山里
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 有山有水
<woju> 种类不多的，红薯吃不完磨粉做苕粉，有营养的苕渣喂猪
<abineQ> woju: 红薯是好东东
<imtxc> Pudge: 自己种的种类怎么能多
<woju> 住大山里口香糖都买不到
<abineQ> woju: 要口香糖干麽
<abineQ> woju: 有不能吃
<jusss> Pudge: 你住城里那么久，一定吃农药吃多了
<woju> 口香糖只是一个比喻，很多东西买不到
<abineQ> woju: 嗯，那更好
<Pudge> 家里的电脑打开，都是a片病毒
<NWMonster> 受不了国内环境的，还是赶紧人肉翻出来的好
<abineQ> woju: 一些基本的生活用品就行了
<woju> 我们村没有可乐卖，卖的是山寨饮料，老板知道我在城里呆过，识货，只卖王老吉给我
<Pudge> 现在城里有蔬菜，但没有农村自己种的新鲜
<abineQ> NWMonster: 你在哪个角落？
<abineQ> woju: 额，那些饮料都不要买
<jusss> NWMonster: 翻也不能去岛国呀，万一那天打开了，你还不第一个被咔嚓了
<NWMonster> abineQ: 岛国
<abineQ> woju: 喝开水就行了
<abineQ> NWMonster: 岛国那么多
<woju> 城里种类多，农村一个季节只有几种蔬菜，要么就上街卖
<abineQ> 到底哪个
<NWMonster> jusss: 没事，战争倒是不怕，关键是岛国自然灾害太多
<jusss> abineQ: 那个以日为本的岛国
<abineQ> woju: 额
<abineQ> NWMonster: 卡哇伊
<Pudge> 我们城里没有土鸡子卖，卖的都是养殖场的鸡，老板知道我在村里呆过，识货，只卖野鸡给我
<jusss> NWMonster: 下次核电站再爆炸了，看你们还怎么活
<woju> 而且我们这里去年开始装自来水，污水会越积越多
<abineQ> woju: 哪里的地方啊？
<NWMonster> jusss: 我就距离那个核电站不远
<woju> 湖北
<NWMonster> 而且附近还有一家核电站，可惜没爆
<abineQ> 现在农村的地方也慢慢变了
<abineQ> NWMonster: 你去那电站参观了没
<Pudge> 而且我们这里开始装无线，信号污染会越积越多
<NWMonster> abineQ: 没敢去，我倒是有去的想法
<abineQ> NWMonster: 那里应该是无人区了/福岛
<NWMonster> abineQ: 去哪里淘宝的穷人倒是不少，听说有发财的
<NWMonster> abineQ: 恩，无人区，所以才去淘宝啊
<abineQ> NWMonster: 看见有很多动物在流浪哦
<woju> 我建了个群，叫某某镇人民委员会，目前只有我一个人，希望能把镇长押解到群里，镇上那条河黑了
<abineQ> woju: 黑水河？
<woju> abineQ: 前几年还有人钓鱼的，现在是黑色的
<Pudge> 我建了个群，叫某某网linux qq论坛，目前只有我一个人，希望能把马化腾押解到群里，linux下qq没法用了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<woju> 用vmware虚拟啊
<abineQ> woju: 嗯，离城里远么？
<abineQ> Pudge: LOL
<woju> 我这台破机器都能vmware虚拟
<Pudge> 用井水仿真啊
<abineQ> woju: 你的什么机子？？
<woju> abineQ: 离镇上2.2公里，县城10公里，国道1公里
<Pudge> 我这个破生活区都能挖口井
<abineQ> woju: 那很近哦
<abineQ> 我希望不要住在镇上
<woju> abineQ: 奔腾3.0G双核，4g内存，集成显卡1.5G
<abineQ> 最好离镇上远远远的
<NWMonster> 我建了个群，叫某某党某大代表群，目前只有我一个人，希望能把吃包子的某X押解到群里，XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> NWMonster: 额别闹了
<NWMonster> :P
<woju> 我在ubuntu下只开terminal
<woju> 在windows开浏览器
<abineQ> woju: 牛啊
<abineQ> woju: 我在Ubuntu连图形界面都没有
<Pudge> 我在非机动车道上只骑自行车
<Pudge> 在机动车道上只开车
<woju> abineQ: 我不会编程的，只会装系统
<abineQ> woju: 因为我们那里没有网络
<abineQ> woju: 我没装系统
<Pudge> 我不会造自行车的，只会装铃铛
<woju> 我们村有网的人越来越多，拿个手机，wifi型号沿路走沿路有，前几年基本没有
<abineQ> woju: 没有网络的日子，
<abineQ> woju: 我们没有网络
<abineQ> 有光纤路线经过
<abineQ> 不过就是没有没可用的接口
<abineQ> 可能要等
<perr> 吃盖片喝婴幼儿奶粉
<woju> woju: 我挺喜欢呆村里上网的，可惜就是没钱维持
<abineQ> 回家要弄个个太阳能电池版
<abineQ> woju: 嗯
 * jusss 刚把迅雷卸载了
<woju> 有简易迅雷，我用着还不错
<abineQ> jusss: 你看完了？
<abineQ> woju: 那是mini版的
<Pudge> 我们城有钱的人越来越多，拿个碗，纸币硬币沿路走沿路讨，几年前基本要不到
<woju> abineQ: 对，很简介的界面
<abineQ> Pudge: 额，
<Pudge> 我挺喜欢呆城里要饭的，可惜就是没脸维持
<abineQ> Pudge: momo
<abineQ> Pudge: 好冷
<jusss> abineQ: 什么看完了？
<abineQ> jusss: 那电影
<jusss> abineQ: 速度调到200kb/s了，还没下湾。。。。
<abineQ> jusss: 额。
<abineQ> jusss: 你的网速好快
<jusss> Pudge: 在外国要饭有啥有脸没脸的，反正有脸也没人认识你呀
<abineQ> jusss: 多少钱的宽带？
<jusss> abineQ: 貌似1000
<abineQ> 1000一年么？
<jusss> abineQ: 嗯
<abineQ> Jusss幸福
<jusss> abineQ: 10Mb电信光纤，垃圾网络
<woju> 我们这里4Madsl一年1300
<abineQ> woju: 我们是1280 一年的2M ADSL
<jusss> abineQ: 下国外电影没速度，但是下风行的电影每秒1MB
<woju> 光纤宽带响应快，我上个月用过几天
<Pudge> 我们这里4个菜的盒饭一年13000
<perr> 到学校某个教室弄个wlan外接.哇哈哈哈哈
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> 2M的宽带太慢了
<Pudge> 生煎鹅肝脂肪高，我上个月吃过几块
<abineQ> 下载很久很久都没有好
<woju> 光纤宽带ping www.sina.com 3ms,我家adsl要60多ms
<alvin_rxg> Title: WWW.SINA.COM (@ sina.com)
<abineQ> Pudge: 吃过猪大肠么？
<perr> Pudge► 煎了怎么还是干的呢?
<perr> s/干/生
<perr> 哇哈哈哈
<abineQ> 新出的一些光纤速度据说达到1.4Tbit
<woju> 到时候是不是cpu和主板可以分开了？
<abineQ> 以后的网速还会更快，只是不知道要等多久才有那么快的速度
<abineQ> 现在的4G是很快，可是没有那么多的流量
<woju> 我不喜欢平板电脑
<woju> 拿手上觉得费劲
<woju> 打字不方便
<abineQ> woju: 平板好啊
<woju> abineQ: 手机我最欣赏的一个功能是可以上水木看帖子
<woju> 再就是看新闻，微信不怎么会用
<woju> 上微薄
<perr> 看看 来自星星的你 去
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 玩《拳皇13SE》遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454908 我用的是UbuntuKylin13.10版64Bit玩的，能进入游戏，但进入后没有过场动画就进入了KOF13的标题画面，然后按Strat也能进入到选择画面并可以选人，但到了对战画面的时候就会出错。我安装了UbuntuKylin后只
<^k^>  ─> 安装了显卡驱动，不知道还要安装什么驱动才能玩呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-01-23 21:51
<jusss> ping www.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<mao> woju, 我也觉得平板很费劲，没有键盘的灵活。
<woju>   /ignore #ubuntu-cn JOINS QUITS
<woju> 这个命令可以去掉登入登出信息吗？
<woju> 怎么还能看到
<woju> mao: 可能平板不适合我，看到电视上，军队指挥员前线拿的就是平板
<woju> 大家发现没有，老外的网站普遍比国内的要美观
<woju> 国内广告太吓人，包括很多知名门户
<woju> 政府网站也一样，发达国家政府网站看着比国内的舒服多了
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • latex-cjk-all和cjk-latex有什么区别? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454909 如题,想安装latex,看到源里有这两个不同的包,解释都写着latex的所有安装包,不知道它们有什么区别? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-01-23 22:34
<mao> woju, 军队那平板，那完全装13的节奏，别看电视上的，没一个靠谱的。
<abineQ> 有个同事说有那种小型的电视机很牛
<woju> mao: 除了用手指点，还能怎么用？
<abineQ> 没见过到底是什么样子的
<woju> 什么小型电视机？
<abineQ> woju: 没见过
<abineQ> woju: 那种很小的电视机
<abineQ> 掌上PDA大小的那种
<woju> 电源能行吗？
<abineQ> 不清楚哦
<woju> 上会看到报道说好像是核聚变纽扣电池发明出来了
<woju> 不知道我记错没有了
<abineQ> 同事说的而已，不不知道是不是吹牛的
<woju> http://music.baidu.com/song/2003014?pst=sug
<^k^> woju: ⇪ Young For You-GALA,Young For You在线试听,MP3免费下载,Young For You歌词下载_百度音乐-听到极致
<woju> 听听这个
<mao> woju, 电脑属于基础设施，军队不可能那个屏幕一坏，全部歇菜的东西来装备的，很简单的道理。
<woju> mao: 你的意思是军队用的特制平板？
<mao> 我感觉军队就不可能给军人装备平板，当然是跟军事有关的东西。要是军队里个人买个玩玩，那就另说了。
<woju> mao: 电视上是说指挥用呢。
<woju> 越到晚上越兴奋
<woju> 白天打瞌睡
<mao> 新版手机QQ，有人用?
<mao> 我感觉腾讯是要做虚拟运营商的节奏。
<woju> 取代电信移动联通？
<woju> 我睡觉了，88
<mao> 挖雅思米那塞///
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  23:06 
<knownbad> fivesheep: There?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼？
<knownbad> 有点。
<knownbad> 羊蛋疼。
<gebjgd> @laoyang945：【60岁作曲家7天写成神曲《包子铺》】“他点了一份套餐，才二十一块钱/有猪肉大葱包子，还有芥菜和炒肝儿/他同咱排大队，他自个儿买了单/他双手端着盘子，他走向我这边儿/他坐哪了/哎哟喂！亲们，亲们！/怎么那么巧？正好就坐在了我的身边！
<knownbad> Austria 有中文报纸？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 知道cos么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 自主研发
<knownbad> 网易上被损死了。
<knownbad> 没公开认证自主开发，是自己说的。
<gebjgd> @网易网友：据说，林语堂和廖翠凤婚后商量说结婚证书只有在离婚时才有用，烧掉它吧，今后用不着它的。一根火柴将结婚证书烧掉了，此后俩人果然相守了一生。看了这个故事我和老婆感动得哭了，一冲动也烧掉了我们的结婚证……麻痹！我儿子都5岁了，还TM不给上户口！
<gebjgd> knownbad: 天朝说的话你也信
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你买看到红旗完蛋了么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 早就料到了
<knownbad> 上面说的好似 HTC 来的？
<knownbad> 八成对上了 Samsung.
<gebjgd> @幻灭妖僧：伟大的爱情几乎都是从第一面就注定的。贾宝玉初见林黛玉说的第一句是“这个妹妹我曾见过的”;白娘子初见许仙说的第一句是“公子很像我一个旧识”;秋香初见唐伯虎说的第一句是“我们好像在哪儿见过吧?你看起来好面善”;我媳妇初见我说的第一句是“大哥这附近有厕所吗”。
<gebjgd> @fdark77：夜深人静，小李躲在被窝用平板电脑看岛国片。片里的演员正在剧烈运动，但却发不出任何声响，把音量调至最大也无济于事，就在小李琢磨自己平板电脑为什么播不出声音的时候,房间的门打开，爸爸将蓝牙音箱丢还给了他……﻿
<knownbad> 这个好笑。
<gebjgd> knownbad: g+
<knownbad> 不了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用你的fb吧
<knownbad> 也不了。
<knownbad> 低调。
<knownbad> fivesheep: Pm you.
<knownbad> They look very superficial but that's what she asked.
<knownbad> I was going to decline but decided to leave this to you.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老破怀孕了么
<knownbad> 没，做人工受精呗。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 可怜的你
<NWMonster> 夜深了，话题就是开
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 这话题还开？
<knownbad> 是为了老婆。
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 我很保守的哦
<knownbad> 反正将来有什么事是她自找的。
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 你还年轻
<NWMonster> :P
<knownbad> 可能回国去做，三万包中。
<NWMonster> 这么跪！
<NWMonster> s/è·ª/è´µ
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你肯定不是你的问题   是你老婆的问题？
<knownbad> 不知道，反正今天不怀孕就是郁闷，吵，谁的错。   我放弃理性沟通了。
<knownbad> 反正都去试，钱花光了再回去过穷日子。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你去做检查啊
<knownbad> 精液检验达标啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 我都想拿吸管来滴了。。。呵呵呵
<knownbad> 算了，不去碰她的问题。   要有问题更搞不完。
<NWMonster> 我靠，这玩意有啥好吵的。。。
<NWMonster> 为啥不理性的去医院检查一下了？
<NWMonster> 吵能出啥结果
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-24
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Goldendict有专门给手机用的词典吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454913 没有读音的话，一个词典也就10M吧 带读音的都几百兆了，话说有没有专门给手机的压缩得比较小的。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2014-01-24 4:10
<solou> test
<^k^> solou:点点点. 08:27 新年快乐 : 6.648天
<archl> abineQ: 在家？
<woju> 有人吗？
<^k^> woju:点点点. 09:16 新年快乐 : 6.613天
<woju> vmware装archlinux遇到问题了
<newleaves> morning !
<newleaves> 谁有openoffice 的deb包
<gcell> woju: 不能引导启动是吗？
<newleaves> 我这边去下载的时候被墙住了
<endle> newleaves, 换个源？
<dfceaef_> newleaves: 不有镜像源吗
<dfceaef_> ustc源不后悔
<newleaves> http://sourceforge.net/projects/openofficeorg.mirror/files/4.0.1/binaries/zh-CN/Apache_OpenOffice_4.0.1_Linux_x86_install-deb_zh-CN.tar.gz
<^k^> ⇪ t: Download Apache OpenOffice from SourceForge.net
<newleaves> 我直接去官网下载的
<newleaves> 但是 GFW 似乎很厉害
<newleaves> endle, 163的没有，感觉是
<dfceaef_> newleaves: 一定要用openoffice？
<newleaves> dfceaef_, 是哪一个源列表呢
<newleaves> dfceaef_, 个人偏好了
<newleaves> dfceaef_, 不喜欢 libreoffice
<newleaves> 我用rpm的转换成deb吧  alien
<dfceaef_> 蛋疼了。。。
<aiya_> 早
<woju> ]/join #archlinux
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38145
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国五星级酒店请求降为四星级
<archl> onlylove: 都开溜了
<archl> onlylove: 说明旅游多么不景气
<archl> onlylove: 旅游到底是为了啥？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38148
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 数学博士使用数据挖掘从OkCupid找到真爱
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38149
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国专家谈中国的域名解析故障
<dfceaef-> 小孩子不要胡思乱想，好好鲁管
<woju> archlinux用vmware装，到#不能/archlinux/setup怎么办，按网上说的
<eexpress> woju: 一切看arch的wiki。
<roylez> gfrog: 基杂烩就你在啊
<eexpress> roylez: 远程马龙
<eexpress> 啥破眼神。和基蛙打招呼。
<roylez> eexpress: 新年好啊，红包拿来
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/56802/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://blog.jobbole.com/56802/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<eexpress> roylez: 你买一个火车票，坐过来取。
<onlylove> dfceaef-: 撸管撸多了会废掉的，以后要用的时候就麻烦了
 * eexpress 发钱
<eexpress> .
<onlylove> eexpress: 频道里面的都有吗？
<eexpress> .来这边，就有
<eexpress> 买车票困难吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu用rdesktop连接window问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454916 公司使用RTX，装在一台linux机器的虚拟机上，linux的IP是192.168.0.1，虚拟机的window IP是.16，现在的需求是从我自己的ubuntu上连到.16然后设置RTX，同事平时都是用rdesktop的命令连接，直接输入rdesktop 192.168.0.1:9833
<eexpress> roylez: git仓库里面，以前有一个文件，后来删除了。怎么显示内容。
<onlylove> 发这个rdesktop的是sb
<onlylove> 没事用rdesktop连接localhost
<cherrot_> eexpress: git checkout ?
<eexpress> 不确定时间的。 cherrot
<eexpress> 至少有一个搜索的过程。
<woju> whois woju
<gcell> newleaves: 为毛要用openoffice
<gcell> newleaves: wps是极好的
<onlylove> gcell: kingsoft人品不好
<roylez> eexpress: git show ....
<freeflying> roylez, 乐乐
<onlylove> gcell: kingsoft现在已经堕落到和360一个档次了
<roylez> freeflying: 肥肥
<freeflying> roylez, 我肯定没你肥
<zenNamaste> kingsoft一直不如360吧...
<roylez> freeflying: 身高多少，体重多少？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 曾经kingsoft比360强太多
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 金山游侠还活着的时候?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 可惜自己不知进取
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 感觉金山早就成搞笑公司了
<zenNamaste> 金山毒霸...
<gcell> onlylove: 人品不好从何说起？
<gcell> onlylove: wps确实比较好用，多亏了wps，我办公室的电脑都换成linux了
<onlylove> gcell: 知道为啥你的电脑装上一个360产品以后，不多久你电脑上就有360全家的原因吗？
<onlylove> gcell: kingsoft在用同样的手段
<onlylove> gcell: 不止是毒霸，还有wps
<gcell> onlylove: 金山卫士之流我是知道的
<gcell> 但是wps如今也这样了？
<onlylove> gcell: windows上是这样的
<gcell> 各种卫士全是坑爹来的，所以我转投Linux，世界清净了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: kingsoft现在大概就靠着seasun和wps了
<gcell> onlylove: 哦，那应该还是不如360，在流氓领域，360已经登峰造极了
<onlylove> gcell: 难道你希望他超越360？
<gcell> linux现在wps都有64位的了，仅就wps而言，我觉得还是不错的
<gcell> linux下的wps
<onlylove> gcell: 技术不如人不要紧，咱可以慢慢追，人品这东西
<gcell> onlylove: 跟我希不希望没关系，跟利益有关系
<onlylove> gcell: 不管怎么说，李铁军是别想和周鸿祎PK了
<onlylove> gcell: 就算从360过来的傅盛，也没资格
<onlylove> gcell: 至于雷布斯，他在搞啥大家都知道的
<gcell> onlylove: 只要利益足够吸引人，目前这个社会商业环境下，流氓总是会来的
<onlylove> gcell: 联想没了柳传志，金山没了求伯君
<MeaCulpa> .
<freeflying> roylez, 身高比你高, 体重比你轻
<gcell> 柳传志和刘德华是一样的，虽然都号称行业翘楚，但是都不是真本事打出来的，在我看来，华仔还比柳更可敬，至少人家勤勤恳恳兢兢业业
<onlylove> 至少柳传志在的时候，联想还是技工贸模式
<onlylove> 至于杨元庆嘛，就那么回事
<gcell> 贸工技害死人
<MeaCulpa> 现在好了，联想去和Dell 搏杀，我摸抽身了
<happyaron> gfrog: 在？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 为毛不是hewlett packard
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: lenovo还没那能力？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: HP 高大全阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 和我摸一样，还舍不得丢我摸丢的那些
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: x86嘛，又没让他在别的地方打
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: HP 是最全面的IT巨人
<gcell> 我97年入手的第一台pc是联想的品牌机，两年以后成为彻底的联想黑
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥，安腾，hp-ux？
<MeaCulpa> x86...我离开hp的时候安腾有谣言要重启，还有arm小机
<gcell> 幸福生活，远离联想
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我至今不理解，intel都不要安腾了，hp还死撑着
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<zenNamaste> hp确实有arm server
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还有，arm小机这事，靠谱吗？感觉arm性能不行啊
<MeaCulpa> hp的小型机我走的时候已经偏向blade化灵活架构了，号称x86 arm通吃
<freeflying> palomino|working, 为啥我的N10刷了Cm11后没法看搜狐这些国内的视频了呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 业界有的是吹泡泡的，有人吹就有人作
<palomino|working> 不知道。我还在用4.2的官方rom freeflying
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 然后破了呢
<gcell> 一篇老文： http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-develop-97951-1.shtml
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 破了吹其他的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 中国工程院院士倪光南：柳传志的“贸工技”耽误了联想7年时间(转载)_经济论坛_天涯论坛
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这几年不是从cloud->bigdata么
<gfrog> happyaron: 这周日是工作日啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 这样。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Enterprise市场傻比多，阿三多
<gfrog> happyaron: 一看你就过迷糊了。
<onlylove> gcell: 倪光南……老啦
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我摸cell性能功耗那么强劲，不还是一样死了
<happyaron> gfrog: 是。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 昨天才填表为啥这么快。。。不是说年前基本没戏了。。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 纳尼？cell死了？xbox上用的不就是cell么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在的xbox不是吧
<gcell> onlylove: 这么大一家公司，主要精力竟然全部放在坑国内人民，骗政府采购上，不知道吸了多少血。这倒也罢了，偏生技术上毫无长进！
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我家好多cell呢，WII, PS
<zenNamaste> cell是生态太差了?
<gfrog> happyaron: 不知道，大概看好你妹子了呗
<gcell> 贸工技这么多年，回头来看，TM一直在贸
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 现在，现在全amd了大概
<happyaron> gfrog: 能有关系么。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 嘛关系？
<MeaCulpa> 这下我摸五角大楼中南海通吃了，坐等收钱，牛比
<gcell> zenNamaste: 生态本来也是不好
<happyaron> gfrog: 速度快和看不看好。
<gfrog> happyaron: 应该有关吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 哦。。。
<woju> 用vmware装archlinux.iso，到了#打#/archlinux/setup错误，和别人说的不一样怎么办？
<zenNamaste> woju: 去看wiki!
<zenNamaste> woju: nnnnd, 不看wiki就来问
<happyaron> gfrog: 今天下午去蜥蜴2nd round
 * MeaCulpa ARch众有资本 RTFM阿，Gentoo那么烂的文档都RTFM
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<onlylove> gcell: 不知道倪光南这批人老了以后，中科院又是些啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<onlylove> gcell: 麒麟？COS？
<woju> zenNamaste: 我查了需要下vmware tools，我下载了，到不了archlinux里面
<woju> zenNamaste: 不知道上传到哪里可以wget
<onlylove> woju: vmwaretools应该是个iso吧？mount啊
<woju> onlylove: 不是，几M的小文件，vmware station是个文件
<woju> 安装文件
<gcell> onlylove: cos那个是出来丢人现眼的吧
<zenNamaste> woju: 现在是你没有办法从镜像启动archlinux? 那是vmware的问题.
<onlylove> 今天有下午茶
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统的bug怎么修复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454923 我遇到一个错误： import PngImagePlugin ImportError: No module named PngImagePlugin 所有的依赖包全都安装上的了，不是欠少包的问题，搜索到很多类似的情况： https://bugs.launchpad.net/phatch/+bug/1156583 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubu
<woju> 即使是iso，只有通过 wget下载到archlinux里面
<zenNamaste> woju: 如果是archsetup起不来, 那是因为你没看wiki, 这东西早就没了
<onlylove> woju: 我不理解啊，你在vmware里面装arch是吧，那你的宿主是啥，
<woju> zenNamaste: 能起来，能进到shell，是zsh#
<woju> onlylove: win7
<iMadper> onlylove: 他已经起来了.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过他在用老办法来装arch
<imtxc> test
<iMadper> onlylove: 早就不再用了的东西, 当然失败了
<onlylove> woju: 那为啥要把iso下载到arch里面啊
<^k^> imtxc:点点点. 10:59 新年快乐 : 6.542天
<onlylove> iMadper: 不看wiki啊，活该
<woju> 我改了源，结果重启又改成官方源了
<woju> onlylove: 我没下到arch里面啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马, 你太坏了,上次你忽悠我刷cm的
<iMadper> woju: live cd的东西, 不保存正常呀
<onlylove> woju: 你完全可以在win7里面把vmwaretools作为光盘插虚拟机啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 你自己居然还在用stock rom
<iMadper> woju: 你就说, 你现在的问题是啥?
<onlylove> woju: [11:01] <woju> 即使是iso，只有通过 wget下载到archlinux里面
<woju> 看了，让装vmwaretools,几M的文件
<onlylove> woju: 别欺负我记性不好
<iMadper> onlylove: 我又想吐槽x-yproblem了, 他本来是想安装, 但是非要问wget的问题
<woju> 如果和这几M的vmwaretools到arch里面，如何装上图形界面
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实xy也有他的劣势，比方说，现在他思考了，需要下载，然后就wget了
<freeflying> iMadper, 不好意思, 你的耳机一直忘了发给你了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我的耳机?
<woju> 我想进装gnome
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 不着急呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不说我都记不起来的 过完年再说吧
<freeflying> iMadper, 好的, 谢谢
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<iMadper> freeflying: 我去, 你不要这么客气好伐...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38151
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | Valve向Debian开发者免费提供所有其制作的游戏 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 有人担心这可能会影响Debian发行版的开发进度——因为开发者都去玩游戏了。
<woju> Install the open-vm-tools and the open-vm-tools-dkms package from the official repositories.
<woju> 在shel下只有wget如何下载？
<onlylove> woju: wget url
<onlylove> woju: man wget
<woju> 无法复制，我只能手打url
<onlylove> woju: 手打url咋了
<endle_> woju, ssh 连过去？
<woju> 下了个64位的
<onlylove> 现在的32只是为了兼容吧
<onlylove> 因为历史遗留问题
<onlylove> 还是说32比64更稳？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你下午过来？
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48163/new-jpeg-standard-support-12-bit-compression
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ JPEG 新标准支持 12-bit 色深和无损压缩 - 开源中国社区
<adam8157> gfrog: 要死要死要死
<gfrog> adam8157: 141414
<gfrog> adam8157: 0E0E0E
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48160/blogs-perl-org-hacked
<_kk_> ⇪ ti: blogs.perl.org 被黑，用户名密码遭泄漏 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 哦这！
<adam8157> onlylove: jpg就算了, 当年jpeg2000也不咋样
<onlylove> adam8157: 觉得png更好一点
<adam8157> gfrog: 还没发工资啊 要死要死要死
<huntxu> adam8157: 这个月的这么早发啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我决定不等了，先把理财赎回了，不然没钱过年了都，妈蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 咱每个月都是21号左右发当月的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48151/2014-ten-it-company-will-fall-in-trouble
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ 2014 年难逃困境的 10 大科技公司 - 开源中国社区
<huntxu> adam8157: 嚓
<onlylove> 居然有18摸
<adam8157> huntxu: 明天就回家了 工钱还没结 55555
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48164/sailfish-os-on-nexus-4
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ Sailfish OS 已移植至 Nexus 4 设备上 - 开源中国社区
 * gfrog 看看昨天彩票的收成。
<gfrog> adam8157: 讨薪，上访！
<onlylove> adam8157: 那么着急，我明天刚买票
<adam8157> onlylove: 一个月前就买了明天的, 昨天买了返程的
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然那么早回。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 还是回去wfh？
<adam8157> huntxu: 放假了, 虽然还得找个时间发下patch
<huntxu> adam8157: 这么好福利。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 请假啊亲
<onlylove> http://news.sina.com.cn/o/p/2014-01-24/095029334075.shtml
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ 图文：专家解释南北小年为何不同日_新浪新闻
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是放假
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 你们用的 strongswan 搭的 ipsec vpn 么?
<imtxc> test
<_kk_> imtxc:点点点.  11:27 
<onlylove> 我昨天还在研究，为啥手机上显示今天是小年
 * imtxc 马蛋,网络终于好了
<huntxu> adam8157: 请多少天。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 5天啊
<huntxu> 南方鬼来小年的说法。。。
<adam8157> 北方是祭灶节
<onlylove> imtxc: 你公司做的网络……唉……怎么会有问题呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 你年假有那么多？
<iMadper> adam8157: 昨天卖身, 今天羊毛到手.
<imtxc> onlylove: gfw都会出故障
<imtxc> iMadper: 快说说
<adam8157> huntxu: 15+N, 这5天还是去年的
<imtxc> iMadper: 到底有啥好事
<huntxu> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 球携带
<adam8157> iMadper: 你懂得 么么哒
<gfrog> imtxc: vpn这问题你问我们？ 赶紧找徐总啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那明显是误操作
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩. 等fp到手就给你.
<huntxu> iMadper: 要过年了
<adam8157> fingerprint高清扫描 哈哈哈
<imtxc> gfrog: 也对哦...
<iMadper> huntxu: 怎么了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我懂.
<adam8157> huntxu: 你马上就用不着了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去年剩的2天假我老板没批……
<adam8157> huntxu: 带个蛋
<huntxu> iMadper: 你居然不知道我要接什么
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是吧?
<iMadper> huntxu: 我在等你说
<gfrog> adam8157: 没批啊！
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我曾经被虚假信息忽悠过
<huntxu> adam8157: 那也烦心啊，过个年的假期还要整得乱七八糟
<huntxu> iMadper: 难道你这次有不一样的答案
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以有时候不知道网络拓扑，干脆啥都不干
<iMadper> huntxu: 你tmd问不问!
<iMadper> huntxu: 真磨叽
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有同伴了
<imtxc> huntxu: 真磨叽  lol
<huntxu> iMadper: 你就直接说啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 你tmd不问, 我怎么知道要说什么....
<huntxu> iMadper: 你NTR还没有成功
<huntxu> iMadper: 从12年至今
<iMadper> huntxu: nnnnd, 这不是问句呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 前两天还因为网络拓扑的问题和同事干了一架
<iMadper> 毛毛12年!
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我没有说我有问题啊
<iMadper> huntxu: ... 乃回家了吗?
<iMadper> huntxu: 牛肉丸来两斤?
<huntxu> onlylove: 你们居然因为网络干架
<huntxu> iMadper: 28號才走
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，这个很复杂……
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 那也快了.
<imtxc> 12 年的时候 iMadper 是被 ntr 的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 也不是.
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为team leader很烦，有些事我不想和她说，然后那人打电话说，我和他看法不一样balabala……
<onlylove> huntxu: 事实证明，在那堆程序员面前，我这个曾经干过IT的经验比他们丰富多了
<huntxu> onlylove: 这必须的
 * huntxu 昨天才第一次摸到交换机的配置界面...
<onlylove> huntxu: 不至于吧……CISCO还是H3C？或者juniper？console还是web
<huntxu> onlylove: h3c，直接console连
<onlylove> huntxu: 很简单的东西嘛，usb->232了
<huntxu> onlylove: 是不怎么难
<onlylove> huntxu: 只要有手册，没啥搞不定
<huntxu> onlylove: 就是以前没摸过而异
<onlylove> huntxu: 现在摸过了，觉得IT的东西just so so
<onlylove> 突然觉得和QE还有DEV啥的相比，我还是更喜欢IT
<huntxu> onlylove: 还是得看基础的，如果网络的内容不知道多少，那也是蛮懵的
<onlylove> huntxu: 像我这样的就足够应付小公司啦，我从来不管啥圆锥半圆锥啥的
<adam8157> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38151
<_kk_> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Valve向Debian开发者免费提供所有其制作的游戏
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且如果是银行这样的，通常会给个邮件，把需要的指令给你，当然了，调通了以后，就没你事情了
<huntxu> onlylove: 这才好
<huntxu> happyaron: 可以去你那蹭游戏
<happyaron> adam8157 huntxu 嗯。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: steam有啥好游戏？
 * onlylove 等以后不在北京了，想法回家找个企业网管的活……
<iMadper> dota2 for linux, 真爽
<onlylove> 不玩DOTA……
<onlylove> 有call of duty么
<onlylove> need for speed
<huntxu> adam8157: 赛季300球
<adam8157> 没有实况就是渣渣
<huntxu> adam8157: 联赛300球+！
<huntxu> adam8157: 估计能到330-340之间
<adam8157> huntxu: 赢得麻木了, 还是对战比较有意思
<huntxu> adam8157: 梅西弱暴了，俺队的前锋，30场进100+
<onlylove> adam8157: 我司餐厅有桌上足球
<huntxu> adam8157: 都要150一个赛季了
<gfrog> onlylove: 想回华晨宝马当网管……
<adam8157> onlylove: 有次玩过 完全不行
<huntxu> adam8157: 场均净胜9个啊，我就是为这个才坚持玩多一个赛季
<onlylove> gfrog: 这个其实看环境的，我家里……网管约等于杂工，啥都得会
<adam8157> huntxu: .... 用SR大法么?
<huntxu> adam8157: no
<adam8157> huntxu: 变态
<huntxu> adam8157: 这赛季防守突然开窍了
<huntxu> adam8157: 联赛丢2个，欧冠进决赛前丢3个，杯赛丢一个
<adam8157> 开♂窍
<onlylove> 唉……机器和机器的差距，510 610 710混着来，能给我同样型号的么
<onlylove> 不同型号同配置也行
<_kk_> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04lts开机后只有壁纸，求大神解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454925 状况是安装后只有一个初始壁纸和一个鼠标，等一会后鼠标移动到屏幕靠中央的位置变成了选择文字的样式明显是有个错误对话框没显示出来，右键没反应。短按电源键没效果，只能长按电源
<_kk_>  ─> 键关机。检查过live cd完整性没问题,安装过程中也没报错。07年台式机，显卡是a卡x1600 统计信息: 发表于 由 mk9399 — 2014-01-24 11:45
<huntxu> adam8157: 然后之前几个年轻人能力终于接近100了，有karagounis、deco、emre和klose
<huntxu> adam8157: 目前deco都成长为主力了，才22岁
<adam8157> 德科都快退役了
<adam8157> lol
<huntxu> 可惜就是至今没明白欧洲金球怎么评的
<onlylove> huntxu: 网上搜下嘛
<huntxu> 欧冠都把arsenal打成筛子了两回合19:0，neymar在那里还是能拿欧洲最佳。。。
<huntxu> 问题是那是16强他们就回家了啊。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: bug吧？
<huntxu> onlylove: 不知道啊，游戏内置的评选办法吧
<knownbad> fivesheep: ?
<_kk_> 新 新闻和通知 • Valve向Debian开发者免费提供所有其制作的游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454926 Valve正在开发的主机操作系统SteamOS是基于Debian GNU/Linux，Valve向来与社区的关系非常好，现在为了回报Debian社区，它 宣布 向所有Debian开发者提供免费的订阅帐号，Debian开发者将可以完整访
<_kk_>  ─> 问当前和未来 Valve制作 的游戏——数量大约为几十款。有人 担心 这可能会影响Debian发行版的开发进度——因为开发者都去玩游戏了。 来 …
<onlylove> Beijing View QE team is looking for a View QE engineer(MTS3 or Sr. MTS). Please see the JD attached and welcome your referral.
<onlylove> 有QE要来么
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://nb.zol.com.cn/430/4303313.html
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ 售价999美元 黑色特别版Titan显卡曝光_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/430/4305084.html
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ 潮科技：纸质波音777飞机5年时间打造_笔记本新闻-中关村在线
<onlylove> 不活了
<dfceaef-> 有毅力的人都是非常可怕的
<adam8157> imtxc: http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/CreditCard/522115/431
<_kk_> adam8157: ⇪ image/jpeg
<onlylove> adam8157: 双芯片？
<adam8157> onlylove: 工行的奇葩卡
<dfceaef-> 对付master card搞的？
 * adam8157 真是很难忍受笨蛋
<onlylove> adam8157: 这卡两面芯片都好用？
 * adam8157 笨蛋, 求你了
<imtxc> adam8157, onlylove 就等四芯片卡了
<hrzhu> 問個問題 我 vps ssh 不進去了 直接跟我說 connection refuse  如果登22端口會問我要密碼(實際上配置文件裏不是22端口 而且我設置了pubkey登錄 按理說不該問我密碼的)  輸入正確的密碼會說 沒權限
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
<onlylove> adam8157: 再来一遍，让kk把你+q
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
<_kk_> adam8157: .. .. ..
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
 * adam8157 讨厌傻逼!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么大的怨气啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 真是受不了傻逼
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁？
<_kk_> adam8157: .. .. ..
<adam8157> imtxc: 其实没有怨气 没有交集, 但是看见傻逼就讨厌
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备711
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕
 * adam8157 afk
<_kk_> 取新帖 timeout
<abc_phone> test
<_kk_> abc_phone:点点点. 12:46 新年快乐 : 6.468天
<abc_phone> ..kk咋成这个名了
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/430/4303741.html
<_kk_> onlylove: ⇪ 4000元买i7四核 一周笔记本降价排行_华硕 X450EI311VC-SL_笔记本导购-中关村在线
<onlylove> 笔记本都这价格了……
<abc_phone> 饥饿营销
<abc_phone> 小米的影响是有多大
<onlylove> 小米的机器就那么回事，就和神船的电脑似的
<dfceaef-> 专注老机三十年
<abc_phone> 哈哈
<dfceaef-> 新机器装各种发行版，各种显卡问题
<Jack77213> 233
<dfceaef-> so nvidia, **** you!
 * abc_phone 在图书大厦遇到冒充聋哑人的，求调戏方法
<dfceaef-> 这世道…
<abc_phone> dfceaef-, 一转眼不见了。。
<onlylove> abc_phone: 狠踩一脚
<abc_phone> onlylove, 刚想把假人民币给他，大厅就放广播，然后他走了。。
<abc_phone> 这假钱可怎么花
<imtxc> abc_phone: ...
<imtxc> abc_phone: 你就说"你钱掉了"
<dfceaef-> +1
<abc_phone> imtxc, 走太快了。。呵呵，已经出大门了
<abc_phone> 四层楼啊  四层！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 这办法不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 之前我爹被人假装聋子讹过
<abc_phone> 你们这些坏淫。。
<adam8157> away
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过那人水平太低,我爹去医院看他问了一句"你能听见不", 他说"我听不见" 然后就没有然后了^
<abc_phone> imtxc, 。。。
<dfceaef-> 。。。
<onlylove> 如果一切顺利，年前任务今下午能完成一小半
<onlylove> 然后等周日上班慢慢搞剩下的
<imtxc> onlylove: 几号回家
<onlylove> imtxc: 29
<imtxc> onlylove: 够晚的
<onlylove> imtxc: 当天到，没啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 倒休2天，不用请假
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦,当天到的话到可以
<onlylove> kk改名了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在路上浪费两天假期
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 13.10 如何设置开机启动项和使用超级用户登陆系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454929 网上的教程基本都针对ubuntu的，按照查到的教程进行设置根本不行。那位有针对这方面的教程。烦劳发一下了！越详细越好！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wuhuiyaolan — 2014-01-24 13:03
<onlylove> imtxc: 用飞的
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接飞兰州
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-58-generic #88-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 3 17:40:43 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.0.0p353 (2013-11-22 revision 43784) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<woju> configure: error: libgtk not found please install the gtk devel packages
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<woju> 装vmware-tools，configure出现问题
<woju> 不知道装哪个包，这个世界上是不是没有几个菜鸟用vmware装archlinux
<woju> 网上查不到
<woju> 设的空间为10G，现在只有160多M，好像靠这个软件扩大空间
<iwii> virtualbox 不错
<woju> 没用过
<woju> 我在vmware界面里面发现了vmware tools好像不是做这个用的，但是在wiki里面说vmware tools是这个作用
<abc_phone> test
<^k^> abc_phone:点点点. 13:22 新年快乐 : 6.443天
<abc_phone> > joke
<^k^> abc_phone: 笑话标题:眼力 : 两个葫芦寺的和尚出行,一和尚说:我眼力真好,你看前面很远有座庙。另一和尚鄙胰道:咳,我能看到那庙上有个匾。 一和尚道:匾上有字。另一和尚:那字写什么我也看到了。我靠,你真行！什么?葫芦寺！?…………！
<abc_phone> 毛线。。
<abc_phone> > joke
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> abc_phone: 笑话标题:这样求婚,有几个能扛得住? :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2rRaIWamfAABXsh3U9EgAALrIAAX2z0AAFfK643.jpg
<onlylove> > joke
<onlylove> 拜金KK
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:自行车上暴强的老太 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2quCILKPkAADZcHm1pC4AALrGQMxBNEAANmI923.jpg
<abc_phone> 。。。
<onlylove> 换个？
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:嗯这个口罩真的不错哦 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rKKIVL6PAACZV1odPyQAALrHwGn6AcAAJlv602.jpg
<onlylove> 行不行啊
<onlylove> > joke
<abc_phone> onlylove, 竟然是图片
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:谁的包子大 : 有两个人,特爱吹牛！过年了,两人又遇在一起, 开始吹,谁的包子大！ 甲说:我的包子用了4张大桌子放,4个人吃了几个小时才吃完！ 乙笑了笑,说:你的不算大啊！我的包子做好后,20个人排成一对,开始往前吃！吃了2天2夜,`喀嚓`,有人吃到个东西！一看,原来是一个
<^k^>  ─> 牌子,上面写'距离包心还有10公里,加油啊！'！
<onlylove> 都是老笑话了……
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 就知道timeout
<onlylove> 取笑话也没见timeout
<abc_phone> 哈哈
<onlylove>  > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:哥钓的不是鱼,是寂寞。 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m66IUStUAADg65gG4MgAALq5QDeRl4AAOED471.jpg
<dfceaef> 真好笑
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/322111567/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 独处、爱和无用的事
<woju> vitualbox挺好用
<woju> 挺轻巧
<woju> 还不用盗版
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<imtxc> woju: 用 vmware 也不用盗版
<woju> 也有免费版的？
<onlylove> woju: vmplayer免费的
<woju> 我用的盗版
<woju> 要输入验证码的
<onlylove> woju: 你想用workstation我可以考虑给你个号
<onlylove> woju: 不过这样做违反公司规定
<woju> 我现在就在用盗版workstation
<woju> 9.0
<woju> 网上查的
<woju> 去年下的
<hrzhu> 我的本機上的 ubuntu  ssh 不進 vps 直接 connection rufuse 本機虛擬機上xp 能 ssh 進去 有可能是我本機上的問題嗎？還是 vps 那邊的？
<iMadper> 好忙....
<onlylove> 公司网居然进不了依波网站，搞毛
<onlylove> 一个卖手表的和你啥仇
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:兴趣不同 : 杰妮十分信任地对自己的女伴道:"心理医生说,我应当分享我丈夫的兴趣。可是我根本不喜欢用望远镜观察海滩上穿比基尼的姑娘！ "
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<dfceaef> joke
<archl> iMadper: 竟然用回原来的了。你到底有多么忙啊
<iMadper> archl: 最近组里面走了好多人, 来的都是新人.
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈个蛋的 vendor给我发的都是垃圾spec, 一问到重点, 他的回答又提到别的用法, 我真得被搞毛了!!!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 他是被你搞毛了, 然后才给你回spec的吧? 我总觉得, 回别人spec不是很礼貌...
<iMadper> adam8157: vendor是哪家? 呆鹅?
<archl> adam8157: 你明白 linus 有多么咆哮了？
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 支持linux的网游一枚 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454931 http://www.wakfu.cn/ 自己看，在内测，还没搞到激活码，客户端下载那边看到有支持windows/linux/mac 统计信息: 发表于 由 wean — 2014-01-24 13:58
<archl> iMadper: 呃。。。
<archl> iMadper: 红帽这么失败不留人啊。
<adam8157> iMadper: 回spec不礼貌? 为啥
<archl> adam8157:  DIY 的境地
<iMadper> adam8157: 除非是回的, 请看附件的第几章第几节的第几段, 有讲述这个问题.   否则, 含义就是"tmd看完spec再来问我这问题!"
<adam8157> iMadper: 我这不是单个问题, 是整个驱动啊, 应该给我整个spec
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<archl> freeflying: 有装备空气净化器吗？
<iMadper> adam8157: 那就得case by case了
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过真心毛了, 之前还给我过错误的信息, 妈蛋啊妈蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: win 下搭ftp server 最简单的软件是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 举报他.
<iMadper> adam8157: acpi好烦呀
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: filezilla
<archl> imtxc:  filzilla
<archl> lol
<archl> MeaCulpa: 大麦，昨天有吃水饺的习惯么？
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, archl 我试试
<dfceaef> 问一下，以前曾有因dhcp地址不足导致无法上网的新闻吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .....早
<MeaCulpa> archl: 魔都人没有所谓小年
<roylez> adam8157: 听说你是vendor娃的妈
<MeaCulpa> archl: 更对水饺没有特殊定义
<MeaCulpa> archl: 北方貌似有小年，小冬至之类
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我们最多直接叫灶王爷生日
<MeaCulpa> archl: 不过我丈母娘手幹皮的水饺的确不错，少数我能吃下去的肉酱产品
<iMadper> archl: 我们老板, 与世无争, 你说啥就是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: miniftp
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 说得好像你多有节操一样，都吃到200斤了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过……不是很好用，台湾人的
<iMadper> archl: 你想走他就让你走
<iMadper> archl: 不留的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是很好用的你居然敢给我推荐
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哥现在200好多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像tftp一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是小文件没问题，大文件不保证不出问题
<iMadper> tftp...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 前两天牛排吃傻我了
<imtxc> onlylove: tftpd 我没找到配置用户的地方
<iMadper> imtxc: sftp?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要做啥
<iMadper> imtxc: tftp简直就是简陋.
<onlylove> imtxc: 临时用还是干啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 临时用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那那么多事情做啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 用来分析ftp协议...
<onlylove> imtxc: 足够了
<MeaCulpa> win有自带的, 麻烦
<adam8157> roylez: 我是乙方, 甲方还不配合, nnnnd 搞毛啊
<onlylove> imtxc: http://toget.pchome.com.tw/category/network/12460.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ MiniFTP Server ( 微型FTP伺服器 ) - PChome 下載
<iMadper> tftp和ftp tmd就不是一个协议! 分析个毛!
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 乙方就是渣渣
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: win自带ftpserver？
<iMadper> iis
<onlylove> iMadper: 我只是说像，没说是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我前些时吃斋要吃到疯了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没说你说是了, 我是看 imtxc 说他没找到tftp的配置文件才说的
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iwii> 素食需要每种都吃
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你就是要分析tftp?
<onlylove> imtxc: 下次犯傻别连累我
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有，但是不知道要不要额外安装，在win盘里，iis里面
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁连累你了? 我都没跟你说.. 我就是跟imtxc说了呀...
<imtxc> iMadper, onlylove 犯毛傻,我要的就是 ftp server 啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 魔都太恐怖，那顿牛排2.3k rmb
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看到帐单想跑
<iMadper> <imtxc> onlylove: tftpd 我没找到配置用户的地方   这不是你在搞tftp?
<iwii> ftp 一般是 tcp 21, tftp是udp 69
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 好吧,
<imtxc> 我二了
<imtxc> 刚才一直以为 tftpd 是一个 ftp server..
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你去哪里吃的....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2.3k足够买个来回飞机票去香港吃牛排了
<iwii> 牛排一般 230 rmb
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...... sftp吧.
<iMadper> imtxc: 教程多, 别折腾.
<roylez> iwii: 台北吃牛排 TWD 150
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Morton, 估计和HK同步价格
<archl> roylez: 印度有牛排么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你只是分析协议, 别找用的人烧得
<iMadper> 少
<roylez> iwii: 合人民币30
<archl> roylez: 多么大的牛排
<caleb-> 2.3k 的牛是啥牛…
<iwii> roylez, 国内牛排一般是 40-60
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 不可能
<archl> caleb-: 全牛
<archl> MeaCulpa:  好像牛排不是很贵？
<iMadper> archl: 还行, 不是很贵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Morton Oyster and Steak Bar, HK很有名么？
<caleb-> TWD 150 的牛排基本是学生吃的
<iwii> 手一抖，多打个0
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 木有听说过
<MeaCulpa> archl: 澳洲不贵吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没那么有钱过
<caleb-> 台湾人一般吃的牛排也要 40-60 RMB
<MeaCulpa> roylez: hmm....我是上当了，只是想试试
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 吃过一次20刀的，澳洲
<iwii> 牛排太生了，有细菌，寄生虫
<MeaCulpa> 那不是牛排吧，牛排怎么说也要200左右吧
<iwii> MeaCulpa, 乡下牛排便宜
<MeaCulpa> 生的也要卖100
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 哦...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 好象是 $15
<MeaCulpa> archl: 真好阿，那么便宜
<archl> roylez: 晚上吃贵
<archl> MeaCulpa: 午餐
<iwii> 小城市也便宜
<MeaCulpa> archl: 单牛排还是meal
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/399387
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Tender Plus 天谱乐食 澳洲牛排 200g 29.9元（可299减50）_优惠_食品保健_什么值得买
<archl> MeaCulpa: 单牛排。。。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 夜里通常 $30+
<MeaCulpa> archl: 哦，那没法比较
<MeaCulpa> 差不多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在hk海港城吃了一次不错，BLT
<archl> MeaCulpa:  http://out.tuan800.com/deal/7562022
<caleb-> 台湾最贵的牛排大概也就 600~1000 RMB, 2.3k 的真无法想像
<^k^> archl: ⇪ tuan800.com - 跳转
<archl> MeaCulpa: 本地的嘲笑快牛排
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 我说的是一顿饭，两人
<onlylove> 我要是说生牛排是野蛮人吃的，会不会被喷
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 单牛排貌似600左右
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 谁吃生牛排？
<archl> 竟然只有月饼2倍宽度
<archl> MeaCulpa: ä½ 
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 那价位差不多嘛
<MeaCulpa> 生的怎么吃的下...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。你能啊
<MeaCulpa> archl: 瞎说，我medium rate
<MeaCulpa>  * rare
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那半生的呢
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我不喜欢吃生的东西
<caleb-> 生牛肉片还是挺好吃的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。我可以生吃菜。。。
<archl> caleb-: 生吃螃蟹
<archl> caleb-: 活吃虾
<MeaCulpa> archl: er...
<caleb-> archl: 活老鼠
<MeaCulpa> 貌似西班牙那边的生火腿很不错，那味道...
<onlylove> ……
<MeaCulpa> 貌似是吃橡木果长大的
<archl> caleb-: 风干香肠
<MeaCulpa> 猪
<onlylove> 我不该挑起这话题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国人和日本人更喜欢吃生的，哦，就是日本人
 * archl 昨天吃撑了，塞了一片健胃消食片
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 西方人熟得多
<archl> MeaCulpa: 生吃鱼是有的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那是日本人，西方人很少
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。中国人都是预先准备好。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 老外也不是傻子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 半生的牛排这是中国人吃的么
<archl> MeaCulpa: 西方也有啊，看了那么多就是教用冰箱做饭。。。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我宁波人，生醉螃蟹，虾...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 日本人最多吃个生鱼
<MeaCulpa> archl: haha
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我都一度以为西餐里冰箱都是。。。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 牛排，如果不允许放小苏打，全熟的你吃吃看
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我从来没吃过
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国人是用了别人不齿的添加剂才能够全熟的吃
 * archl 也没怎么吃过牛排
 * archl 吃不起
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不管生的熟的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 牛排还算好的，其他部位牛肉，要全熟，都要弄很久很久
 * archl 关键，是没觉得什么都要吃。
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是，牛肉阿，农具阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这就是在吃拖拉机阿
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 枪毙的事
<iMadper> 顿牛肉...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 中国不喝奶，没奶牛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，现在有了，还是乱
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 这和生活习惯有关，就像英国人不吃狗一样
<MeaCulpa> archl: 牧民喝奶
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 中国人也不是所有人都吃...
<archl> onlylove: 不吃的，怎么会做？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对，狗也是农具，对牧民
 * MeaCulpa 狗肉难吃死了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 没听说过狗肉滚三滚，神仙站不稳？
<onlylove> 干活去
<archl> MeaCulpa: 宁波人——不知道有啥特殊习惯，我奶奶的宁波习惯除了口语已经磨平了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没，难吃死了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 所有食肉动物的肉都很难吃
<archl> onlylove: 那是酒还是药？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那驴呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 狗已经算改良过了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 驴肉不锉
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 驴肉我喜欢吃阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 食肉动物的肉<—— 人肉
<MeaCulpa> 他们帽帽边上科学院路，我天天吃驴肉...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 人是杂食，灵长类...
<MeaCulpa> archl: ....你....小学生物没学过
<archl> MeaCulpa: 不能那样分啊。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 只要是能吃很多肉的都算食肉动物了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 杂食动物也能吸收肉
<MeaCulpa> archl: 怎么分不是你定的
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 人家那么多paper白刷啦？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 话说食肉动物不是种类，种类是肉食性吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 怎么说人都不是
<MeaCulpa> archl: 人肉...问题你吃过么...
<archl> MeaCulpa: 据说吃了会死
<archl> MeaCulpa: 根据犹太教和伊斯兰教教义，肉食性动物都不可吃，鱼类例外。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 原来这样啊
<onlylove> archl: 瞎扯，那古文里面易子而食的都死了？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 那些教义就是古代的卫生准则而已
<onlylove> archl: 猪不算肉食动物吧？
<onlylove> archl: 而且这个鱼类例外很……凭什么鱼例外
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你跟宗教讲道理？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 算了，宗教什么的，比女人还不可理喻
<archl> MeaCulpa: 嗯。我错了
<archl> onlylove: 猪不是肉食动物，但是食肉啊。。。
 * archl 刚才就在玩文字游戏
<onlylove> archl: 猴子也不能吃咯？
<onlylove> archl: 还有熊
<MeaCulpa> 话说，吃肉的还真多
<MeaCulpa> 猴子，猩猩
<onlylove> archl: 或者说，伊斯兰教和犹太教没见过熊和猴子
<MeaCulpa> 黑猩猩成年后很凶残阿
<MeaCulpa> 猩猩是少数同类都会吃的哺乳动物
<MeaCulpa> 高级
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<archl> onlylove: 猴子也不能吃
<archl> 吃什么，不吃了。。。
<archl> 讨厌。
<onlylove> archl: 说难听点，还是饿的轻了，当年哥伦布还是谁，船上的老鼠都被捉住吃光
<MeaCulpa> 水生动物中有鳞、鳍的鱼类为KOSHER；无鳞、鳍的虾、贝类等为非KOSHER
<archl> onl
<MeaCulpa> 犹太人基本只能吃淡水鱼了，海水鱼鳞片一般没
<archl> onlylove: 那时候钓鱼技术真差劲
<MeaCulpa> archl: 其实都是Rabbi说了算的，Rabbi说能吃，就能吃
<archl> g rabbi
<archl> rabbi 谁？
<^k^> archl: rabbi http://lmgtfy.com/ In Judaism, a |rabbi| /ˈræbaɪ/ is a teacher of Torah. This title derives from the Hebrew word רַבִּי rabi [ˈʁäbi], meaning "My Master which is the way a student  |...|
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 意思是虾和贝类不能吃咯？
<MeaCulpa> 最搞笑的是飞禽不能吃，然后养了只鸭子刚想吃，丫飞起来了...算啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 鸡也会飞阿
<freeflying> archl, 家里两台大金
<archl> MeaCulpa:  所以我不吃鸟类哈。
<MeaCulpa> 估计他们都偷偷折断他们翅膀
<archl> freeflying: 大金是什么。。。
<archl> g 大金
<archl> freeflying: 你绝对是壕
<if_else__> 各位兄台，怎么确认 gcc 是否支持 OpenMP
<^k^> archl: 大金 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2013-12-31|大金|展厅（上海）即将崭新揭幕; 2013-12-14|大金|公司蝉联“2013中国最 佳100人力资源典范企业”称号; 2013-12-04|大金|空调荣获2013年中国空调冷冻行业  |...|
<onlylove> openmp是毛
<onlylove> g OpenMP
<freeflying> archl, 毛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个朋友也没有，怎么办？(pidgin) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454933 刚刚装了，pidgin ,不能与QQ相容。 现只一个帐号 neeme2014@gmail.com 求好友！加了吧。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-24 14:42
<MeaCulpa> archl: 反刍的偶蹄目动物，如羊、牛等，是KOSHER的 -- 为什么反刍是一个option...
<^k^> onlylove: OpenMP http://lmgtfy.com/ Jan 15, 2014 |...| An API for multi-platform shared-memory parallel programming in C/C++ and Fortran. Specification, presentations, event calendar, and sample |...|
<archl> freeflying: 。。。你家电器每年开支破30K RMB了。。。
<freeflying> archl, 你说的那是壕们
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 狗不会吃狗么
<archl> huntxu: 猫不会吃猫？
<archl> huntxu: 把死掉的仍然当同伴的动物确实不够聪明
<huntxu> archl: 难道黑猩猩吃的是活的同类？！
<archl> huntxu: 。可能吧。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 不会吧？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 杀死，吃掉，雄性之间会对扯生殖器，很猛
<archl> huntxu: 肯定是杀了再吃？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 貌似会直接扯下来吃
<huntxu> 嚓，凶残
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 比其他动物打斗要高级的多
<gfrog> adam8157: 放假放的别扭死了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃神马时候过来啊？
<huntxu> 直接交配权的斗争啊，还是很靠谱的 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 其他动物都是发展些器官专门用来比拼，猩猩这种是直接无差别干
<adam8157> gfrog: 满眼的WTF
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 都是基因延续需要
<gfrog> adam8157: 我打错了好几次……
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 其他动物很少致命阿
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。。。看人类这么多，都是不怕死惹的。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 所以其他动物老了也就失去交配权
<MeaCulpa> archl: Aussie吃鱼生么？ Japs不是喜欢去偷Aussie的Tuna么
<huntxu> 唯一的办法就是把能和你抢的都干了
<freeflying> gfrog, 没去得打算啊
<huntxu> iMadper: ^
<adam8157> gfrog: 普通请假是啥来着?
<archl> MeaCulpa: 吃日本餐，吃三文鱼
<gfrog> freeflying: 额，不来啊……
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 很多 Aussie 吃日本餐的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说我这有个红酒开罐器
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啧啧，poor
<MeaCulpa> archl: 日本人太会忽悠
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道要我给你买瓶红酒？
<adam8157> gfrog: 以前rh, WFH和啥来着
<freeflying> gfrog, 今天下午和HR谈话
<gfrog> adam8157: PTO
<MeaCulpa> archl: 在挪威没人敢生吃三文鱼，产地
<adam8157> gfrog: meeting room有
<gfrog> freeflying: 不用来office？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 关键行为方式符合，自己加料，自己看着怎么做
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你想来点儿？
<freeflying> gfrog, 和英国的
<MeaCulpa> archl: 都是烟熏了....也不怎么熟
<gfrog> adam8157: 下午刚好喝嘛，不是有party
<archl> MeaCulpa: 烟熏？
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩，日本那套适合西方人
<MeaCulpa> archl: 是阿，最多的就是烟熏
<MeaCulpa> archl: 要不就是油煎，没人生吃
<MeaCulpa> archl: 自己养的，知道自己下了点啥料，哈哈
<archl> MeaCulpa: 煮挺好的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 国航小秘书问我选走道还是靠窗, 果断走道
<archl> MeaCulpa: 哦。算油煎
<MeaCulpa> archl: 煮有点浪费它的脂肪
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> Salmon 不就是为了脂肪鲜美么
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥机型？
<adam8157> gfrog: 737
<archl> MeaCulpa: 澳洲的火力只有国内的一半
<gfrog> adam8157: 那还是走道吧。
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我国火大～
 * gfrog 哎呀，广发日了又，买个灰常准去
<adam8157> gfrog: 还发来了二维码登机牌... 上次用二维码被人以为是重要人物递条子上飞机
<MeaCulpa> archl: 挪威有意思，养殖的是*太平洋*鲑...
<archl> freeflying:  4000多的空气净化器2台。。。真的，我想想。。。我买不起。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不会去自助值机机上拿二维码打个牌儿嘛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 所以看到啥野生挪威深海三文鱼就想笑，2伪命题
<adam8157> gfrog: 节约用纸
<freeflying> archl, 2k多点一台
<gfrog> adam8157: 那该多找找妹子
<adam8157> gfrog: meeting room 的比利时梨不错, 没有核
<archl> freeflying: 哦。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们有那个？？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有的啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个长的梨？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 野生于进口一半不好搞，进口来了也不知道如何做。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那个我喜欢，好吃阿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 长啤梨
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 吃起来简单
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你摸最近有啥靠谱职位啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没
<archl> MeaCulpa: 但是太硬了。。。
<archl> 放久皮软就不好吃。。。
 * adam8157 被vendor要求用html回邮件, 以及颜色高亮......................
<archl> adam8157:  呃。html ？？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... markdown阿
<archl> adam8157: 你和什么人交流？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 汝等MD党
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: archl 和国内公司打交道 没办法
<MeaCulpa> MD吧
<freeflying> adam8157, biz啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 人没让你用notes就不错了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: omg
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你什么意思 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157, 只要是商业公司, 没几个不用notes/exchange的
<MeaCulpa> 这不是75 我们么
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这边有个qe的职位，有兴趣否
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何启用 Intel 显卡驱动? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454934 Ubuntu 13.10，安装完进入桌面感觉非常卡，各种操作都会有延迟。live 系统却没有这样的情况，很流畅。 显卡型号是 Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controler 查看 System Settings > Details
<adam8157> =,=
<freeflying> onlylove, qe是啥
<onlylove> freeflying: 老实说我也不知道，我贴下JD吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: tester?
 * MeaCulpa 求卖 求肉翻 求解救
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 差不多吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 肉翻没戏，应该是国内上班
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我也算是tester的！解救
<onlylove> freeflying: http://code.bulix.org/jve6z3-85506 cc MeaCulpa
<^k^> ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
 * adam8157 谁来渡我
<freeflying> onlylove, 好高端啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 你？自保
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...渡我先
<gfrog> adam8157: 我去找个剃刀？
<freeflying> onlylove, 丝毫没这方面经验
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我来与你同船
<onlylove> freeflying: 那没办法了……
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还好你不是山西人
<onlylove> 怎么又有个im开头的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怎么讲
<onlylove> imtxc: 看看新来的和你俩啥关系 cc iMadper
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 山西人 an和ang不分
<imtxc> 哎呀
<adam8157> 同船就变成了.....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怕啥... normal size here
<MeaCulpa>  哦，Chinglish了，Regular
<adam8157> ......
<roylez> MeaCulpa adam8157 你俩可以一起移民啊，澳大利亚移民的时候填的是partner
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 汝司为何不在魔都开
<archl> roylez: 。
<adam8157> roylez: ....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 一被子
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有个收快递和盖章的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，被迫害是不
<archl> roylez: 乐透彩
<archl> roylez: 什么时候飞大洋？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪你可以申请remote嘛，不一定一定需要office的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的手机，512M内存的，现在带不动触宝拨号了...
<MeaCulpa> archl: 我现在鱼生只会碰Tuna...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你就别想了, adam8157 推荐了 乐乐, 连个面试的机会都没得
<freeflying> lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Android下的各种渣太多了。微信真是头疼，删也不是不删也不是
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: freeflying Frak
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Android嘛，拼硬件
<adam8157> freeflying: 然后那个职位来了个IBM大姐
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我会点English, 会打字，其他啥都不会
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 原来主席还是被大姐作掉的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这够呛啊，不会端茶倒水在这没法混啊……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我给阿三倒水都能忍
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？ 你给主席推的是那个坑？！
<kingbo> hi
<adam8157> gfrog: 他挑的 好像是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 给小日本儿呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我摸还没拿到巨款，貌似已经想好怎么用掉了
<^k^> kingbo:点点点. 15:13 新年快乐 : 6.366天
<gfrog> adam8157: 艾玛，高端
<roylez> gfrog: 那个坑？？？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哥给小日本倒水3年了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 第一份工作
<gfrog> roylez: 坑啊 cc freeflying
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 对哈，我给忘了，乃当年是高大上日企呢。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 是吗，我没看新闻
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸缺钱。所以把x86卖掉？
<freeflying> gfrog, 啥啊
 * gfrog 霓虹国公司那叫神马来着？ 有着悠久历史的公司的自然而然的自豪感？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你看内部老太说的将会投资哪些领域嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在想我们这边测system X的都是什么个前途
<gfrog> freeflying: 我社Cloud的坑儿啊。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 玩power果然格调稍微高一点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们这里不是按产品分了，不是按os分了么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: POWER是没人要
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 联想以前是跟emc搭伙买的
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 有钱, 够挖我了这回
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 按华尔街的节奏啥都卖了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 留下Ginni一个就好了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: power怎么会没人要，买了，然后又一个自主知识产权
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 五角大楼不干
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以不是没人要
<archl> onlylove: 有人要就是没人出钱。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里大姐已经开始带小孩来上班了
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说起来，sparc那个怎么算的，貌似现在主要是fujitsu在做，oracle基本不管
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 天知道，Oracle没那心思
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: CPU啊，也是限制出口技术吧？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: onlylove Oracle只为赚钱吧，谁管技术到底怎么样
<freeflying> gfrog, 可以试试nftable了
<gfrog> freeflying: 艾玛，我想起来了，我说3.11-3.13的网络部分怎么成天出错
<caleb-> power 比 mips 有前途吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在我家那个用3.11的破本子还成天的oops呢。
<gfrog> freeflying: 弄的我都想换Fedora了
<caleb-> freeflying: 不过说 nftables 细节预定要到 kernel 3.15 才完善
<freeflying> caleb-, 你是说user space?
<caleb-> freeflying: 看某篇介绍说的，说现在 3.13 的是大部份功能可用了，但还有些奇怪设置没写，仍需要 iptables
<freeflying> caleb-, 那就扯了
<maplebeats> 新的那个iptables么？
<caleb-> 一般人也没设置很多奇怪的 rules 吧
<caleb-> 真需要那些奇怪功能的人，也不会急着换 nftables
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: mips只是个education吧
<adam8157> freeflying: MeaCulpa roylez http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/69340cddgw1ecumygj0sdj20cs0egt9q.jpg
<caleb-> freeflying: https://home.regit.org/2014/01/why-you-will-love-nftables/ #It is already usable in most cases but a complete support (read nftables at a better level than iptables) should be available in Linux 3.15.
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Why you will love nftables » To Linux and beyond !
<freeflying> caleb-, indeed true
<caleb-> 话说有奇怪需求的人，估计内核肯定还没上 3.13 吧
<maplebeats> 3.13内核，我估计要10年后用得上
<adam8157> maplebeats: 乖
<maplebeats> adam8157: 蛋侠
<gcell> maplebeats: 何弃疗，一年有望
<iMadper> 你们还没开始用3.13?????
<gcell> 3.12.8-300.fc20.x86_64
<adam8157> Linux x230 3.12-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.12.8-1 (2014-01-19) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gcell> 12.1已经老掉牙了
<mk3548208> adam8157, wheezy ?
 * adam8157 afk
<caleb-> iMadper: 才刚出，哪那么多人用
<maplebeats> darwin内核是开源的？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 是的
<gcell> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Darwin
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Apple Darwin - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gcell> 真的是开源的
<maplebeats> OpenDarwin 目前的版本是 8.0.1
<maplebeats> 由于利益分配不均等原因，该项目已经于2006年7月终止。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • compiz的截图有淡紫色背景 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454937 为什么compiz的截图有淡紫色背景啊？没找到设置颜色的选项 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2014-01-24 16:06
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 如果说什么免费的玩具的话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454938 还是 羽毛球筒的尖端盖子 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-01-24 16:10
<gcell> http://www.pcpro.com.cn/pcpro/2007/1120/644488.shtml 内核开发者被利用了一把
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Leopard：UNIX王朝的终极进化::Mac OS X的软件架构与发展历程|个人电脑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha2 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454939 http://www.linuxeden.com/html/versionup ... 47835.html 下载中...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-24 16:24
<MeaCulpa> unix 王朝....
<MeaCulpa> omfg
<archl> MeaCulpa: 别吹水了，好好学习天天向上，准备出逃
<archl> MeaCulpa: 今天卖了多个月来积攒的纸箱，才 14元RMB
<archl> MeaCulpa: $2.5的伙计
<imtxc> archl: 我次哦,你攒了多少箱子
<onlylove> archl: 那种特别好的箱子，比方冰箱电视机的箱子，卖的贵的
<MeaCulpa> archl: ...
<archl> imtxc onlylove MeaCulpa 。
<onlylove> archl: INTP是啥
<archl> onlylove:  wikipedia 找不到么？
<archl> onlylove:  INTP (introversion, intuition, thinking, perception)
<onlylove> archl: 哦……那个啊……我不信那个……
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。总是有那么些巴纳姆效应——不过感觉这套算比较准确的了
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕啊, 居然还有樱桃
<maplebeats> adam8157: ！！！哪里！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> maplebeats: freeflying 还有菠萝和比利时梨
<onlylove> adam8157: 水果？还是键盘？
<freeflying> adam8157, 牛啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 红酒也喝掉了
<adam8157> onlylove: 零食
<freeflying> adam8157, 啧啧
<onlylove> 谁搞java 和hadoop，谁知道 ioexception咋修理
<onlylove> adam8157: 貌似现在很贵的样子
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> onlylove: 车厘子据说40一斤
<archl> freeflying 。。 猴总用的拟声词让我想起 adam8157 最害怕的
<archl> 哈哈
<onlylove> adam8157: 40一斤是便宜的
<adam8157> archl: 不一样的声音
<archl> adam8157: 哦。什么样的声音，录下来？以后用来播放给你骚扰
<archl> adam8157: 以前我录雷声吓唬妹妹哈
<adam8157> ...
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin 2013捷克语体验镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454941 Czech-iso.png 国际化翻译计划自发布起，收到了众多国际友人的大力支持！ 目前整体翻译进展顺利，大部分语言翻译进度良好，部分语言已经翻译完成！ Linux Deepin2014计划支持15种流行语言，为了保证高质量
<^k^>  ─> 的翻译并且方便翻译者调整翻译，因此我们选取已经翻译语言中的捷克语，制作了Linux Deepin 2013捷克语体验镜像，方便捷克语翻译者完善 …
<onlylove> archl: 你是多么的凶残，用雷声吓唬妹妹
<archl> onlylove: 我什么时候说过我是好人了？
<archl> onlylove: 我一直是良心不安的坏人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://nerds.weddingpartyapp.com/tech/2013/11/17/mastering-vim-in-vim/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Mastering Vim in Vim - Wedding Party
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看到emacs的learning curve我笑出声了
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc momo emacs 用户
<imtxc> 别闹 roylez
<archl> onlylove: 你怎么欺负妹妹？
<dfceaef> nslookup -vc好像也被污染了？
 * adam8157 #deportJB
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 运行update-grub不出现的启动项是不是有错误？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454942 在40_custom中添加menuentry后只在第一次update-grub时生成，以后修改再generating...时该项不见了，是不是该启动选项有问题啊 纠结中 统计信息: 发表于 由 Samuelwise — 2014-01-24 17:18
<onlylove> 居然问我怎么欺负妹妹
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 17:26 新年快乐 : 6.274天
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你有妹妹？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 多大啦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: haha
<onlylove> maplebeats: 87年的
<maplebeats> onlylove: ...这叫妹妹？是大姐吧！
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我比她大，当然是妹妹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.evanmiller.org/why-im-betting-on-julia.html
<onlylove> maplebeats: 注意，是我妹妹，不是你妹妹
<^k^> ⇪ t: Why I’m Betting on Julia
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个好像真心不错
<maplebeats> onlylove: hoho
 * onlylove momo 正太 maplebeats 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 现在很多Expats抱怨在中国找不到BF
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以多留意的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Julia, 是那个C－C么
<maplebeats> 我有5台机器上的日志，有什么好办法让他们每天合并呢
<onlylove> maplebeats: 最好的办法是设立日志服务器
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 买我摸MQ Series
<MeaCulpa> lol
<maplebeats> onlylove: 就是日志服务器呀，我是要把那个日志提出来备份
<onlylove> maplebeats: crontab
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 日志没有统一记录？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 自己搞
<adam8157> maplebeats: 正太你好
<maplebeats> onlylove: 日志集群
 * MeaCulpa 找个有dump功能的mem cache阿
 * MeaCulpa 找个有dump功能的mem cache阿。 Redis?
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: dcache
<MeaCulpa> 没有无脑dump功能，自己写也可以
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你看看嘛，新语言
<MeaCulpa> roylez: PyPy那样的C-C
<MeaCulpa> roylez: benchmark里面逼近Fortran...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 然后看到Matlab和Python我笑...
<onlylove> fortran
<onlylove> 好古老的语言
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 命令行里面直接看汇编码.....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 直接调用C的库...
<MeaCulpa> 我不懂那么多
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 写起来像python和ruby
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还jit
<maplebeats> pypy？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 最近领导居然发给我代码看....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 完蛋了，此地...
 * MeaCulpa 给我看代码，找死...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 领导在学技术？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，给我这样的没有成绩的员工找出路
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸要裁人？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 因为x86卖掉了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我宁可去忽悠...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: x86关我鸟事~
<MeaCulpa> 下半
<MeaCulpa> 下班...
<imtxc> lenove 咋老干这事儿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> imtxc: 对来弄我来说绝对是好事啊
<MeaCulpa> sleep 20000; measyncall; emerge --keep-going -uDN --world
<MeaCulpa> 操打错了
<MeaCulpa> X的剪贴板好乱
<maplebeats> pv的单位是啥
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 乃要freenode的server emerge？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，半夜里公司电脑emerge
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不sleep的话，现在拉起来太影响大家
<onlylove> maplebeats: pv？vg的？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 啥东西，那么大动静
<maplebeats> onlylove: 网站的pv
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: cpu....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 8路小型机？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: .....Lenovo 超薄 商用pc
<onlylove> maplebeats: pv就是page view了，有毛单位，每秒多少点击或者每天多少点击
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我的意思就是按每天还是每秒
<onlylove> maplebeats: http://www.chinawebanalytics.cn/%E7%BD%91%E7%AB%99%E5%88%86%E6%9E%90%E7%9A%84%E6%9C%80%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E6%A6%82%E5%BF%B5%EF%BC%884%EF%BC%89%E2%80%94%E2%80%94pv-page-view/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 网站分析的最基本度量（4）——PV (Page View) | 网站分析在中国——从基础到前沿
<onlylove> maplebeats: 一天一次是一个pv 十天一次也是一个pv
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哦哦，懂了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哈哈，我发现我这个两个业务一天有15亿的PV
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38160
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《奇爱博士》：几乎一切都是真的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 一天15E？啥，漂流瓶？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 机密
<onlylove> maplebeats: 几台web server顶着，15亿不是小数目
<onlylove> maplebeats: 算了这个更机密
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没啥意义
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你还想像天猫似的，一秒钟十几亿？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 恩恩
<onlylove> maplebeats: 每天百万PV，就很不错了，对于很多小公司来说
<onlylove> maplebeats: 当然那些刷pv的不算
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你手里一堆服务器，不理解只有几台服务器的小公司的苦
<maplebeats> onlylove: :D
<imtxc> maplebeats: 一天 15E ... 膜拜
<imtxc> maplebeats: 你现在负责12306网站了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 12306一天得150E吧……
<maplebeats> 就是0 0
<maplebeats> 12306全球都能排上名的来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然了，是指春运的时候，其他时候就算了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 菜鸟求助：flv转ogv，放到网页上没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454943 Code: ffmpeg -i input_file.flv output_file.ogv 转换后可以正常播放，有声音 但是放到网页上就只有图像没有声音 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-01-24 18:11
<onlylove> 今天七点之前能下班的样子，搞定一小半，然后后天搞另外一小半
<onlylove> 再画下图就OK了，我才懒得分析瓶颈
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libre Office Writer 选取项背景怎么是黑色的？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454944 选中文字以后文字的背景色就变成黑的了，连字都看不到。 我不知道什么时候就变成这个样子了，可能跟之前装主题有关，但是我也没改多少东西啊。 Screenshot.png 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 suKio — 2014-01-24 18:35
<onlylove> 预料出错……7点前要搞不完……
<palomino|working> ....
 * jusss 下载速度1.1MB/s
 * jusss 突然感觉电信光纤也没那么差
<jusss> palomino|working: 有啥好看的电影电视剧没，推荐几个
<palomino|working> 没有吧
<jusss> palomino|working: 你没有业余生活吗
<palomino|working> 有啊
<palomino|working> 但你问好看的
<jusss> palomino|working: 晚上不干点什么，能睡的着吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 我现在开始失眠了
<palomino|working> 数羊
<jusss> palomino|working: 数数很差，数不到200就乱了
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 你下电影从哪下？
<palomino|working> rarbg.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 真笨，数马，羊太小了
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 不行就数骆驼
<onlylove> 格式化下namenode，开任务，准备下班
<jusss> palomino|working: 外国人竟然在种子下面评价a/v 9/10之类的，竟然看成av
<palomino|working> ...
 * archl 抱抱 palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo archl 
<archl> palomino|working: 马儿跑，马儿吃草
<palomino|working> T_T
<bakaCirno> 数马赛克
<bakaCirno> 一个马赛克。两个马赛克。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 你是不是大叔？
<palomino|working> 定义大叔
<archl> palomino|working: 比 roylez 大
<palomino|working> roylez多大?
<archl> palomino|working:  30
<palomino|working> 30还很年轻嘛
<archl> palomino|working: 哦。。。你是真大叔
<palomino|working> ....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用上了14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454945 前些天13.10总是假死，然后看了下，大家用得都还可以，就升级了， 现在台式机和笔记本都是14.04,还行 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuhaoyun — 2014-01-24 19:14
<jusss> 咋走了
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:38 新年快乐 : 6.181天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 19:44 新年快乐 : 6.177天
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助 usb为什么会变的识别不了? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454946 系统 10.04 网线够不着,用无线路由,电脑端用手机上usb网络共享功能上网,使用过程中usb连接线掉了,在插上就无法连接网络,其它的usb(u盘)设备也识别不了了. 重启也不行.转到xp下,usb设备居然也不认了.把
<^k^>  ─> 主板的电池弄下来放电后解决. 这是为什么啊? 统计信息: 发表于 由 李佳盟 — 2014-01-24 19:44
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • conky：一按显示桌面conky就消失不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454947 我今天装了一个新的conky主题，但是一按super+D就消失了，估计是最小化不知道哪里去了，因为我在终端可以kill（如果没有conky在运行的话用killall conky会提示没有conky的） 但是我之前用的conky主题都
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fcitx如何关闭"快速输入模式"的编码提示? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454950 fcitx如何关闭"快速输入模式"的编码提示? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-01-24 20:54
<hxhxhh> help
<iiious> 安装ubuntu的时候在win中蓝牙处于关闭状态，现在安装了ubuntu蓝牙搜索不到其他设备，有办法解决么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:大对太说 : 大对太说:我是大丈夫,凭什么,你比我多一点,就想管我,不给一点零用钱?我下面比你还多三点呢！去哪说理去?
<slucx> 你们平时看电影不？linux下看在线电影工具真心少
<army> hello
<army> every body
<^k^> army:点点点.  22:47 
<army> ^k^: R u chinese
<army> 你是哪里的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 什么叫能分享给网络上其他主机挂载的目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454952 鸟哥的linux私房菜 P152 条目：可分享的 怎么还能让网络上其他主机挂载?鸟哥之前一直没说啊。。。 另外 条目：不可分享的 机器上的设备文件等等与机器有关的文件，不同的distribution都装
<^k^>  ─> 在这个机器上，怎么就不可分享了？鸟哥也没详细说啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 undefNul — 2014-01-24 22:48
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来是个用 雷鸟登录进来的 军人
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡觉去，， 冷啊
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 23:03 新年快乐 : 6.039天
<solou> test
<^k^> solou:点点点. 23:14 新年快乐 : 6.032天
<abc_> 什么是新年
<^k^> abc_: define:新年 http://lmgtfy.com/ 这是一个消歧义页，羅列了有相同或相近的标题，但內容不同的条目。 如果您是通过 某條目的内部链接而转到本页，希望您能協助修正该處的内部链接，將它指向正确 |...|
<saimazoon> 大家好
<^k^> saimazoon:点点点. 23:15 新年快乐 : 6.031天
<saimazoon> 你们知道除了这个频道以外有没有中文聊天室？
<solou> saimazoon► the tearoom of police?
<saimazoon> 是啥？
<saimazoon> 警察的茶馆吗？
<solou> 每次编译crosstool,都几个小时的来,痛苦ing
<abc_> saimazoon, 你可以喝到茶的地方 ;-)
<saimazoon> 我就不知道crossto
<saimazoon> 是什么
<solou> crosstool-ng.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: start [crosstool-NG] (@ crosstool-ng.org)
<solou> 我昨天就是开着电脑,睡了觉...结果把binutils版本给弄错了...重编译
<saimazoon> 朋友们，我有一个问题要问问你们。。。在中国的最有名的找到工作的网络是啥？
<abc_> saimazoon, 不知道淘宝算不算
<saimazoon> 到淘？
<saimazoon> 道淘
<solou> saimazoon► where are u from, seems not to be chinese
<saimazoon> 对了，我不是汉人，但是西班牙人
<solou> saimazoon► 这话说的不一般,一般人说不出来啊
<fengya> “但是”要用“而是”来替代啊
<saimazoon> 可是我汉语会说得不好
<saimazoon> 啊，明白了，谢谢你说明
<abc_> saimazoon, 为啥来中国
<solou> abc_► 乃这问的没来头呀,差户口?
<abc_> solou, 其实是查水表
<abc_> solou, ;-)
<saimazoon> abc_: 现在在中国经济情况很好
<saimazoon> 可是在西班牙我们有一个很苦的金融危机
<saimazoon> 我不可以这里找到工作
<saimazoon> 听说在中国工作情况很不一样
<abc_> saimazoon, 你在中国的南方吗
<saimazoon> 这是我最重要的音源
<saimazoon> 原因
<saimazoon> 不是南方，我在北京弄留学了
<abc_> saimazoon, 哦
<abc_> 不管怎样，朋友 祝好运
<saimazoon> 谢谢！
<abc_> 不客气
<abc_> 我是要睡了 明天还有家长会呢。。
<abc_> 准备挨揍
<saimazoon> 在中国找到计算学工作最好的地方是啥？
<saimazoon> 南方城市吗？
<lainme> 深圳？
<solou> saimazoon► what is '计算学'? accounting?
<saimazoon> computer science
<saimazoon> i don't know how to say 'computer science'
<saimazoon> maybe 电脑学？
<solou> 计算机科学
<saimazoon> 哦
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<saimazoon> ’电脑科学‘ 也有吗？
<saimazoon> lainme: 你住在深圳吗
<saimazoon> 为什么认为深圳市最合适的地方
<fengya> 计算机工作最多的地方有：北京、上海、广州、深圳
<lainme> saimazoon: 不。只是感觉深圳的工作机会多点
<solou> 计算机科学 is better than 电脑科学,电脑 is vocabulary used in life .
<saimazoon> 我并不知道，为此我在问你们一下
<saimazoon> thanks, solou
<saimazoon> 但是在广州人们说什么语言？
<saimazoon> 广东话还是普通话？
<saimazoon> 我是来外国人，就只会说普通话
<solou> 普通话 is ok
<saimazoon> are you sure
<saimazoon> everywhere i go?
<solou> older people may say hokkien, but they can talk with you in 普通话. so the later is ok
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> solou: in beijing most people with college education would converse with me in english
<saimazoon> is that the case too in guangzhou?
<solou> maybe ,i m not there
<saimazoon> 在北京我认识的最多人会说英语
<saimazoon> 在我学的大学
<solou> s/最多/多数
<saimazoon> 不知道广州里是这样的
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<saimazoon> 我认识的多数人？
<saimazoon> 我应该这么说吗？
<solou> yes
<saimazoon> thanks
<saimazoon> solou: 你住在哪儿？
<solou> saimazoon► shandong, a province in the east
<saimazoon> uhm
<saimazoon> alright
<saimazoon> solou: 你住在青岛吗？
<solou> saimazoon► no
<saimazoon> 我在北京的时候我大学朋友到青岛去旅行
<saimazoon> 哦
<saimazoon> 别的地方吗？
<solou> saimazoon► yes
<saimazoon> 你住地方的名字是什么
<solou> weifang
<saimazoon> 潍坊？
<saimazoon> 你可不可以打名字？
<solou> ok
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 有钱人
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上班呢？
<piggybox_> gebjgd: 现在穷了
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 有钱买房子还穷
<piggybox_> 废话，因为钱都用来买房了
<gebjgd> piggybox_: 所以你还是有钱
<knownbad> 是啊，我比人穷啊。
<knownbad> 只能羡慕人家有能力有钱。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 人家是靠技术移民的  你是靠屁股移民的 不一样
<knownbad> gebjgd: 同病相怜吗？
<alvin_rxg>  23:27:57 up 27 days,  3:47,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 07:51 新年快乐 : 5.672天
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-25
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级到14.04后没有ap-hotspot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454958 今天在ubuntu13.10下配置了WIFI热点，比起windows下面的设置倒是简单了不少。用ubuntu自带的network manager就可以设置了。具体的教程百度一下有很多，就不啰嗦了。问题是我成功设置WIFI热点后，发现我的Android手机
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 一开机登录，就先报两个错，让上报 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454959 应该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-01-25 9:16
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 有时会键盘鼠标都不响应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454960 有人碰到过么？好多次了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 stronghill — 2014-01-25 9:17
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：SONY PCG-V505MCP硬盘安装UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454961 请大家帮忙想想办法，我有一台SONY PCG-V505MCP笔记本，由于太老了，主板不支持U盘的启动方式，因此无法使用U盘进行安装，现在我想把机器直接换成UBUNTU的系统不是双系统的，但是不知道如何安
<^k^>  ─> 装了。另外我原来的XP系统也无法进入了。 请大家帮忙！ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnbugmenot — 2014-01-25 10:03
<bbc`> \whois \u
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu支持哪些打印机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454963 想买台一体机，我用的惠普的笔记本，是不是用惠普的一体机好些？听说打印机要安装驱动，我的笔记本没有光驱，驱动要怎么安装？一体机在ubuntu下能正常工作吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-01-25 10:5
<^k^>  ─> 2
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  11:05 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手求助一下，这个驱动怎么装啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454965 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fg ... 0ubuntu0.3 我的老显卡需要它，我不懂英语啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 mk9399 — 2014-01-25 11:24
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * abc_ 安装Windows8.1中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/27707.html 笑话标题:这麻将店老板有才 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2raiIX7ACAACrjNawF2QAALrIQOmRUYAAKuk112.jpg
<abineQ> imtxc: 到家了没
<Eric1989> 咦
<Eric1989> 有机器人么
<October21> yes
<Eric1989> 真的呀
<Eric1989> 我怎么才能跟机器人聊天呢
<October21> 这要触发bot吧？
<October21> > joke
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点. 12:42 新年快乐 : 5.470天
<^k^> October21: 笑话标题:I看见T : I看见T:兄弟,在哪高就啊? T:别笑了,在和平小区当保安,这个帽子大了点儿,不太合身。
<Eric1989> 恩恩
<Eric1989> 啥这是
<October21> 它可是有op的，不要乱来哦
<Eric1989> 等等，我第一次进来，没明白，求指教
<October21> op就是管理员
<October21> IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<October21> 可以看看 频道的 topic
<Eric1989> OK，我先看看，谢谢哈
<abineQ> ^k^: 小K你在干麽？
<October21> 用topic命令看看
<^k^> abineQ, 与此相比，大Ķ我在干嘛。 12:46 新年快乐 : 5.468天
<October21> ^k^: 我是谁？
<^k^> October21, 你的名字是不明身份的人，导引头。  12:48 
<abineQ> ^k^: 有妹子找你
<^k^> abineQ, 在哪里？  12:49 
<Eric1989> ChanServ:
<Eric1989> ChanServ: hello
<imtxc> abineQ: 还在北京呢
<imtxc> abineQ: 后天才走
<abineQ> imtxc: 干脆在那里过年算了
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<imtxc> abineQ: 那不行那个
<abineQ> 后天都28了
<Eric1989_>  ^k^:怎么样
<Eric1989_> ＠ ^k^：搞不清楚状况呀
<Eric1989_> @ChanServ:今天1月25号了
<Jack77213> o.o
<Jack77213> 什么情况？
<imtxc> abineQ: 今天25, 意味着后天是 27
<imtxc> abineQ: 对不对
<October21> Eric1989_: 有的放矢
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * archl 回来了
 * archl 现在深感 roylez 不再变态了
<archl> 感觉大学女孩子还是比较好骗。。。
<Guest95657> 就说怎么好像没什么人
<Guest95657> 靠
<Guest95657> 我就刚给这样的女孩子甩了
<October21> 多久了
<archl> October21: 出去捉女孩子去
<Guest95657> 2个月
<October21> 我这穷乡僻壤的
<archl> Guest95657: 看人家用数据说话的—— http://digi.163.com/14/0124/10/9JBK78NQ001664LU.html
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 技术宅：美数学家利用大数据找到女朋友_网易数码
<OOOOoooo> ubuntu 的irc群气氛果然非同反响，话题亲民。
<Guest95657> 我是比较钟情的。。
<October21> 来者不据啊
<OOOOoooo> 跟其他的频道比起来，太亲民了
<archl> OOOOoooo: 。。。亲民个屁。。。
<imtxc> OOOOoooo: ubuntu-cn 已经名气在外了么
<imtxc> archl: 都是你们这些人闹的
<October21> Guest95657: 你不放手？
<Guest95657> 她们比我还花
<OOOOoooo> archl: 我的意思是 太刁丝化。
<palomino|working> .....
<archl> imtxc: 我闹的。
<Guest95657> 。，。。。
<archl> palomino|working: 破马，你也是
<archl> OOOOoooo: 呃。。。不懂
<palomino|working> 我也是what!
<archl> palomino|working: 站一边去
 * palomino|working slaps archl 
<Guest95657> 我去
<OOOOoooo> archl: 我以为，说话要分场合，ubuntu频道就最好少讨论跟ubuntu无关的事情。如果要讨论可以新建一个频道。
<palomino|working> .....
<freeflying> palomino|working, 奢靡马
<archl> OOOOoooo: 哦。可是这里没几个人用Ubuntu？
<palomino|working> 你太天真了
<palomino|working> 谁会在\ubunt\u频道讨论\ubunt\u啊
<Guest95657> 你们平时就这样吗
 * palomino|working momo 侯总
<Guest95657> 我才刚来
<happyaron> Guest95657: 这里大部分不是ubuntu用户，arch gentoo 党们已经占领这里了。
 * archl 拜拜 侯总
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总事情咋样啊
<palomino|working> lol happyaron
<palomino|working> distro[Ubunt\u "saucy" 13.10]
<October21> OOOOoooo: 这本来就不是技术频道吧？
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马好。
<palomino|working> 虽然用着\ubunt\u,但心已经飘向gentoo了
<archl> happyaron:  茸茸好
<happyaron> 大家聊天吹水，偶尔讨论几句技术？
<freeflying> happyaron, 新公司还没入职, 邮件都帮我设置好了
<happyaron> archl: 罗姐好
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞
<palomino|working> O_O
<OOOOoooo> October21: 跟ubuntu有关就成了技术频道了==
<palomino|working> 侯总去哪里了。。
<Guest95657> 我。。。你们还是别谈技术了
<October21> Debain用户飘过
<Guest95657> 我不懂
<byco> .......
<happyaron> byco: 进来就毁三观了？
<freeflying> palomino|working, 屌丝公司啊
<palomino|working> ....
<byco> 新人过来凑凑热闹
<archl> freeflying: 全世界不是屌丝公司的只有企业家联合会
<palomino|working> dios?
<Guest95657> 真心屌丝男一枚啊
<OOOOoooo> 这个频道的日志 ，我在想象当中 :)
<freeflying> archl, lol
<archl> OOOOoooo: 想像啥，直接看就是了
<freeflying> palomino|working, 过年去天津转转靠谱不
<OOOOoooo> archl: 我还不如去看 宫斗剧呢==
<Guest95657> 哎，其实就这样蛮不错嘛
<archl> OOOOoooo: 不懂
<palomino|working> 天津这空气质量 freeflying
<archl> palomino|working: 今天良？
<palomino|working> 也就秋天还凑合
<archl> palomino|working: 晒太阳
<freeflying> palomino|working, 真心没地去啊
<palomino|working> 春天风沙大
<palomino|working> 夏天闷热
<archl> palomino|working: 放风筝
<freeflying> palomino|working, 烦
<palomino|working> 冬天雾霾
<Guest95657> 我在武汉都不敢出去
<archl> palomino|working: 夏天从天津游泳去威海
<palomino|working> 在家打游戏吧 freeflying
<palomino|working> ... archl
<archl> palomino|working: 你就知道游戏
<freeflying> palomino|working, 得带儿子啊
<Guest95657> 一星期五天雾霾
<palomino|working> 我都没时间玩游戏很久了 T_T
<Guest95657> 靠
<palomino|working> 要不学我同事 freeflying
<palomino|working> 他春节准备带孩子去哈尔滨玩
<Guest95657> 我同学们也都结婚生孩子了
<freeflying> palomino|working, 太冷了
<archl> freeflying: 去北极看极光！
<freeflying> palomino|working, 2000块买啥机器呢
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 2000块，也就攒个看片用的htpc吧
<OOOOoooo> archl: 去火星看地球吧。
<archl> freeflying:  我还是不知道买啥空气净化器。
<freeflying> palomino|working, 新公司只给200块买机器
<palomino|working> 200$?
<Guest95657> 。。
<archl> freeflying: 不是20000？
<palomino|working> wait,2000$???
<freeflying> archl, 随便啥, 不差钱就blueair
<freeflying> palomino|working, mac mini配置矬了点
<Guest95657> 英语期末40分的路过
<archl> freeflying: 果然是随便啥。。。
<palomino|working> 2000rmb您还能买mac mini? freeflying
<palomino|working> 2000$就直接macbook pro好了 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 我没说是RMB啊
<archl> palomino|working: 他是灵活的，动嘴说说就可以拿到更多钱
<archl> palomino|working: 不推 iMac ？
<freeflying> palomino|working, 我现在这个本子也不错, 12G内存,  256G的SSD
<freeflying> palomino|working, i5 低电压版
<palomino|working> imac屏幕进灰... archl
<palomino|working> 我的imac已经... archl
<Guest95657> 我还在想怎样攒机买1500的pc。。
<archl>  palomino|working 呃。
<palomino|working> ... freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, mac pro多少钱
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 4999$?
<Guest95657> 特么的，不要那么屌好不好
<palomino|working> 目前有两款不同配置的机型可以预定，价格分别为2999美元和3999美元 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 超标了
<palomino|working> 嗯
<palomino|working> lavie z吧 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 我还是拿这钱买土豪金算了
<Guest95657> 恩
<palomino|working> iphone6上市在即，您买土豪金做甚
<freeflying> palomino|working, 不缺本子啊
<palomino|working> 我缺啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 6上市得到下半年了吧
<palomino|working> 要不配个台式
<archl> palomino|working:  都不带显示器的哈。
<palomino|working> 不过2000$也配不了多好的
<freeflying> palomino|working, 推荐个大屏的android手机吧
<palomino|working> galaxy note 8
<palomino|working> 挡脸神器
<Guest95657> 就说手机1500左右的推荐一个
<Guest95657> 。。
<Guest95657> 大脸专用么
<freeflying> palomino|working, 给老人用啊
<palomino|working> galaxy note 8，屏足够大
<Guest95657> 。。。好孝顺
<palomino|working> 我表弟给他妈买了个7寸的联想
<Guest95657> 给我吧
<palomino|working> 打电话特气派
<Guest95657> 屌的感觉
<palomino|working> lol
<freeflying> palomino|working, LG的如何
<palomino|working> G2?
<palomino|working> LG的rom据说挺坑的
<Guest95657> ？、？？
<Guest95657> 、
<imtxc> freeflying: 换公司了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 是啊
<freeflying> palomino|working, 那华为呢
<palomino|working> 华为的更坑了，把系统api改了，结果我们的程序上去不兼容！
<happyaron> 但是华为的手机总体来说挺好用的……
<palomino|working> 难道您在考虑mate2
<palomino|working> 屏是够大了
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥时候入职啊
<Guest95657> 防弹？
 * palomino|working 手持nexus5+中兴u988s -_-
<imtxc> palomino|working: 四个蹄子一只持一台才靠谱啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 新公司的IT都帮我设置好了, 都可以用新邮件了
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> imtxc, 不过老公司还没给我定last working day
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: ....
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<imtxc> freeflying: 翻出去了？
<freeflying> imtxc, 我倒是想啊
<mk3548208> xen的显卡穿透谁玩过？
<freeflying> palomino|working, 小米呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 坑爹
<happyaron> freeflying: rom还行吧，机器坑爹
<happyaron> freeflying: 我的小米在北京冬天一冷就接不了电话了。
<palomino|working> 我对小米那个学ios界面的rom深恶痛绝
 * happyaron 的是比较老的型号了。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 用原生android的rom
<happyaron> 同不用miui
<freeflying> palomino|working, 索尼的呢
<ofan> ...
<palomino|working> sony的xperia z1貌似不错 freeflying
<palomino|working> 不过z2马上要上市了.. freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working, 给老人用啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 悲剧，12.10改中文字体改不了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454968 如题，安装了几个系统字体后，firefox和chrome浏览器显示的字体特别难看！求助，其他字体正常。 1、怎么改回其他字体。 2、除了用ubuntu-tweak，还有什么办法修改系统字体？ 3、彻底删除某种字
<^k^>  ─> 体？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 juniz — 2014-01-25 14:37
<archl>  freeflying 老人还。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 给老人用iphone吧。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 5c现在也不贵
<archl> freeflying: 你应该自己定制mod
<archl> happyaron: 说实在的，现在没有个易用的
<happyaron> freeflying: 用android不就是折腾老人么
<happyaron> archl: 但没办法啊，android经常比iphone折腾……
 * archl 当时用 iphone 4s，用了15分钟熟悉了基本。
<freeflying> happyaron, 5c太贵了
<happyaron> freeflying: 4s
<happyaron> freeflying: 老人又不在乎版本新不新，好用流畅就可以。
<archl> happyaron: 不合格，屏幕太小
<October21> 肉鸡鸭
<archl> freeflying: 对，还有 nokia
<happyaron> archl: 反正我妈妈没那么大屏的需求。。。
<archl> freeflying: 大屏
<freeflying> archl, 用惯了miui的界面
<archl> happyaron: 哦。我妈还用普通三星android。。。
 * archl 家里只要是android，全是三星
<October21> 现在主流厂商就没有面向老年人的机型
<happyaron> archl: 我妈在用华为，下一个应该是爱疯了。
<October21> 我也纠结过怎么给爸妈弄个适合的
<archl> happyaron: 哦。
<October21> 可惜诺基亚不争气
<archl> happyaron: 对你说 呵呵，伤不伤？
<happyaron> archl: 有点
<archl> happyaron: 。可爱的茸茸
<October21> 1050做成老人机多好
<October21> 音质差点无所谓
<archl> October21: 做出那些，会直接导致减少广告收入之类的。
<archl> October21: 厂商不在意你是否好用，只要能接受就可以了
<archl> 没有人真正在意最优化的——
<October21> 等定制算了
<archl> October21: 且，那种东西怎么可能
<October21> 键盘弄大点，显示的字大点。
<archl> October21: 键盘大点？现在不都是手写？
<October21> archl: 我妈就不会几个字，写毛线
<archl> October21: 呃。数字本来就够大
<October21> 再说了老年人发短信少，打电话多
<archl> October21: 。是么。你妈都老年了。。。
<archl> October21: 只有70岁+才算老年
<October21> 今年60
<October21> archl: 那是清华交兽说的吧？
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • conky的位置为什么超过一定范围就不能改变了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454970 我的conky本来是在右上角的，但是那时候背景不是透明。 现在我自己弄成了透明的了，但是位置却只能在右边中间的一小段范围移动（改gap_x 和 gap_y 这两个值）。 无论gap_y改多大，它都不
<^k^>  ─> 能再往上挪。 是有什么script限制住了吗？ 我不懂，请指教～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suKio — 2014-01-25 14:44
<TaileZhang> fist time be here
<ofan> .
<newleaves> welcome ?
<TaileZhang> thanks
<newleaves> time to sleep , you are ...?
<TaileZhang> I from china, So it is afternoon now.
<newleaves> 哎，说中国话嘛
<TaileZhang> 好 你在哪里 咋要睡觉了？
<newleaves> 以为你是西半球的..
<perr> newleaves► android核从哪下?
<freeflying> happyaron, unity8笔记本上能用不
<newleaves> perr,  google啊，这个是google的亲儿子
<newleaves> perr, http://source.android.com/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Android Developers
<newleaves> perr, http://source.android.com/source/building.html   这里包括了android source 以及编译环境的搭建
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Downloading and Building | Android Developers
<October21> repo得花很长时间
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 哟哟
<October21> 起床了
<perr_> newleaves► 偶qq被无情的剥夺了...
<newleaves> 嗯，在考虑GFW的情况下，以及网速的情况下，三天左右吧
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 恩那
<stmsgebjgd> October21: 昨天又抽dota2 到1点半
<newleaves> perr_,  what's up ?
<perr_> newleaves► 偶不知道呀,大小号都封了,申诉说证据不足.nnd
<October21> 我还没玩过Dota
<stmsgebjgd> October21: steam是好东西
<newleaves> perr_, 你搞了什么敏感东西了吧
<perr_> newleaves► 我就是吹水而已,那天我啥都没干...
<perr_> newleaves► 可惜了我的联系人呀
<October21> stmsgebjgd: 我玩游戏少，顶多FPS
<newleaves> perr_, 非议朝政？
<stmsgebjgd> October21: fps已经玩腻了
<perr_> newleaves► 偶有那智商?
<newleaves> perr_, 那打企鹅客服
<mk3548208> 在linux中使用ioctl读取网卡ip的时候，我如何知道哪四个连续字节是我需要的
<stmsgebjgd> perr_: 民主人事
<stmsgebjgd> perr_: 佩服
<perr_> newleaves► 对,我说了句 not democrazy is the key problem....
<newleaves> perr_, 难怪几天群里都没有吹水了
<October21> 无党派人士
<stmsgebjgd> perr_: 你惨了  等喝自己的菊花茶吧
<newleaves> perr, 哈哈
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 15:27 新年快乐 : 5.356天
<perr> ^k^► test
<newleaves> perr_, 菊花残，满腚伤，你的眼里好忧桑...
<perr> test
<perr> ^k^► test
<^k^> perr:点点点.  15:27 
<perr> newleaves► 滚
<newleaves> perr, 明天放假了，后天下午回家
<onlylove> 明天上班……
<freeflying> palomino|working, 买个华为刷小米如何
<newleaves> 我们周六加班，把后面的补回来了
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 蛋疼
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 干嘛不买mtk
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 给力的很
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 做工更差了吧
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我买的是联想的
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying额: 比三星的强多了
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying 比三星的强多了
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 你这也太YY了
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我说的是实话
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我和我老婆的 现在都是联想的
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 双卡 支持定时开关机器
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 自己刷的rom
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 价格便宜 量又足啊
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 我家里还扔着个lephone呢
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 你要买mtk 6592 fullhd屏幕 2G内存 双1300摄像头的
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 给个链接我看看
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 额  你竟然不知道？
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: ydss.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 移动叔叔_MTK手机_MTK手机网_MTK6595_MTK6592_MTK6589_最大MTK手机资讯评测门户 (@ ydss.cn)
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我可以很负责任的和你说 国产机器很给力
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我的手机3到4天一充  天天开着  邮件 qq  skype evernote  能上的都用了
<onlylove> freeflying: 考虑神舟不
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 神舟没有好机器
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 美莱士的不错
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 我身边的联想都挂了
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 我身边的联想都在用
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: p770 s820 p780
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: onlylove http://bbs.ydss.cn/thread-366796-1-1.html
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ 联发科真八核MT6592手机汇总，MTK6592手机有哪些？配置怎么样！11月21日_移动风尚评测室_移动叔叔
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 关键问题要刷机
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 国产的不刷机器 没法用
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 我看看
<freeflying> onlylove, 神舟也有手机了啊
<onlylove> 这感觉就像买tp的路由，然后刷open-wrt
<onlylove> freeflying: 唉，天知道神船怎么想的
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 可以这么说
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 联想的机器不刷机  简直就是半个砖
<onlylove> 半个砖……联想都做些啥……
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 渣系统  渣gps
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 刷了之后什么就都好了
<stmsgebjgd> 赵宪君V：河北省长、北京市长分别立下军令状和生死状，治理空气。很多人叫好，我却不然：这简直就是危言耸听！共产党国家还有封建社会的军令状，要法律何用？不经过审判，怎么能“提头来见”？！少搞点标语口号，多干点实事吧，各位官老爷！哪怕你们每天改变一点也是我们老百姓的福音，四年以后你们捞够了跑了！
<happyaron> freeflying: 没测试过呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38163
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 蜜蜂用塑料垃圾建造蜂巢
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 具体杀个型号呢
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 不是有个列表么
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: onlylove http://bbs.ydss.cn/thread-366796-1-1.html
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ 联发科真八核MT6592手机汇总，MTK6592手机有哪些？配置怎么样！11月21日_移动风尚评测室_移动叔叔
<perr> newleaves► 你那有构建nfs的脚本没?
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 没看到你说的联想啊
<onlylove> 滚地雷啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38162
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 联想没有给力的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 球形闪电的秘密
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我准备来个佳域的  或者美莱士的
<newleaves> perr, have not
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 不灵啊
<freeflying> 我看过之前啥小辣椒这些
<onlylove> freeflying: 还有青橙，大可乐……
<onlylove> 那网站不知道为啥在我这边特别慢
<freeflying> 这些手机那里有卖的呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 我其实对系统不是很关心，我关心的是电磁参数这些
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 网上
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: taobao
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7 64位下 安装ubuntu12.04 32位 现在win7不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454971 心血来潮 在自己笔记本上win7_64安装了 ubuntu 12.04 双系统 安装完成 有win7(loader) 这个选项 但是就是不能正常启动 win7 进去"系统修复"不成功 "正常启动" 又会跳转到选win7 还是ubuntu界面 ubunt
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 还不如网上搞个日本的note3算了
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 你有钱就上呗
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我的打算是年年换新机
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 绝对比买三星2年一换爽
<onlylove> 年年换新……
<onlylove> 那些旧手机都扔掉么
<October21> 把你的旧机子给我算了
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 还是富啊。
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 给小孩当玩具玩
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 富你个头
<October21> 让它充分发挥光和热
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 有钱还买国产机器
<knownbad> 大头还是小头？
<onlylove_> 又掉线了
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点. 16:07 新年快乐 : 5.328天
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 16:10 新年快乐 : 5.326天
<freeflying> happyaron, 歇菜了, 我的token坏了, 登陆不了公司的sso
<freeflying> happyaron, 帮我在directory上把我的头像搞下来吧
<happyaron> fr
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: a minute
<freeflying> happyaron, 连token都知道我要走了
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> palomino|working, 打算搞个chromebook得了
<happyaron> freeflying: sent
<freeflying> happyaron, thanks
<freeflying> happyaron, 明儿还得找IS重置下
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是找了a16g
<freeflying> happyaron, :)
<palomino|working> ..... freeflying
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 有钱
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 更新出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454972 更新出错 1月24日更新后导致非正常关机，重启机器时，系统先是显示not set prefix,接着显示grub>,停住不动了。 系统为xp/12.04,wubi安装。求助高手，网上搜索的方法无效。急！急! 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 newman111 — 2014-01-25 1
<^k^>  ─> 6:27
<imtxc> happyaron: 你把侯总给开除了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 一天没见到你了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不上班，不爱上线
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu默认系统的字体有哪些 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454973 我安装xhprof graphviz(画图软件) 但是发现画出来的图片上没有文字(正常情况下应该会有cpu占用等信息的) ，我之前安装过搜狗输入法，卸载了ibus输入法，后来我又重新安装了ibus。就出现了上面的问
<^k^>  ─> 题。我想问下我要怎么恢复呢，或者谁知道graphviz用到的是什么字体? 统计信息: 发表于 由 marc123 — 2014-01-25 17:20
<happyaron> imtxc: 侯总没把我开除就谢天谢地了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天我这边连freenode有问题，用dns反解了地址才能连上
<onlylove> 饿了，吃饭去
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • MongoDB学习教程来啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454975 MongoDB是一个基于分布式文件存储的数据库，旨在为WEB应用提供可扩展的高性能数据存储解决方案。本专题讲述了mongodb的安装、操作语法、2d索引、备份、复制、分片以及mongodb的管理等内容。 教程的内容有： Mongo
<^k^>  ─> DB视频教程01第一讲上 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1629 MongoDB视频教程02第一讲下 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/1630 MongoDB视频教程03第二讲上 http://www.icool …
<Guest33593> 大家都去吃饭了么
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教13.10下笔记本安装双系统后,外接一个显示器分辨率不正确的问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454977 我笔记本是1366*768 在ubuntu13.10里显示内置显示器(笔记本自带的)和未知显示器(我外置的) 未知显示器只有1024*768 800*600 我查看系统时 图形那块显示的不是ATI驱动
<^k^>  ─> .... 我的X11下也没有xorg.conf(我按网上的办法新建xorg.conf结果启动不了了) 这就是我的问题.... 1024*768 在外置19液晶下太那个了.... 目前没有 …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教13.10下笔记本安装双系统后,外接一个显示器分辨率不正确的问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454978 我笔记本是1366*768 在ubuntu13.10里显示内置显示器(笔记本自带的)和未知显示器(我外置的) 未知显示器只有1024*768 800*600 我查看系统时 图形那块显示的不是ATI驱动
<^k^>  ─> .... 我的X11下也没有xorg.conf(我按网上的办法新建xorg.conf结果启动不了了) 这就是我的问题.... 1024*768 在外置19液晶下太那个了.... 目前没有 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu13.10中的服务开关在哪？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454979 就是指开启或者关闭例如蓝牙服务等服务的地方现在在哪了？以前版本中直接就有个菜单项的，现在找不到来，求教啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 azazazaz — 2014-01-25 18:40
<Guest33593> 我去，好犀利的id
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.10找不到无线网卡，求救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454980 ifconfig里只有我的有线网卡，似乎系统就没有发现我有无线网卡硬件，我的无线网卡是marvell的芯片 统计信息: 发表于 由 azazazaz — 2014-01-25 18:54
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • [求助]lubuntu 13.10试用中发现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454981 今天，冲动之下装了lubuntu13.10,发现问题比较多： 第一，分辨率无法保存。当开机进入系统后，系统会自动选择显示屏的最高分辨率。用户如果想改动的话，尽管选择了“保存”，可下次登录系统
<jusss> 好安静呀！
<zodiac1111> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jusss> just the two of us真好听
<zodiac1111> wo ting bu dong
<alvin_rxg> zodiac1111: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *E(`Og@Q\*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 自己编写的调整屏幕颜色的程序(xgamma原理) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454982 首先觉得linux的显卡驱动不能调整颜色，然后又觉得xgamma调整的时候，不能预览，而且还不能开机自动应用设置。 于是我就编写了这个软件，在ubuntu13.04中使用 qt4 编写开发，附件里面的程序
<^k^>  ─> 是 x64 的，如果你的电脑是 32位的，那么需要自己 qmake 一遍。 具体： 进入源代码目录 qmake make 下面是64位二进制文件和源代码。 XgammaGui …
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 20:30 新年快乐 : 5.146天
<perr> 愁死我了,nfs启动总是失败....高手出来给指条路
<perr> test
<^k^> perr:点点点. 21:01 新年快乐 : 5.124天
<zenNamaste> solou: pxelinux?
<zenNamaste> linux1x.0>
<zenNamaste> ?
<solou> zenNamaste► what?
<zenNamaste> solou: 你提问没说你的环境.
<solou> zenNamaste► 开发板挂nfs起不来
<solou> 我去复制下
<zenNamaste> solou: 不是要开发板的信息.
<solou> <solou> hi, i boot from nfs,and get:
<solou> <solou> http://code.bulix.org/8wl96i-85512
<solou> <solou> how to solve it
<solou> <solou> boot arg is :
<solou> <solou> noinitrd console=ttySAC0 root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.8:/home/zsc/nfsroot/rootfs rw ip=192.168.1.6:192.168.1.8:192.168.1.8:255.255.255.0::eth0:off init=/linuxrc
<solou> <solou> newest stable busybox
<^k^> ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<^k^> solou:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<zenNamaste> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> fpaste.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: New paste • Fedora Project Pastebin (@ fpaste.org)
<zenNamaste> solou: boot loader是啥?
<solou> uboot
<zenNamaste> solou: nfs不需要initrd可以吗?
<zenNamaste> solou: 我不是很确定. 如果是开发板这种环境我就不知道了. 如果是pxelinux之类的, 还可以帮你看看.
<solou> flash可以起,就是nfs不行,我写了个helloworld代替init,没打印
<zenNamaste> 我是说initrd
<solou> noinitrd
<zenNamaste> initramfs, 你没有的话, 哪里来的nfs module? 可以这样吗?
<solou> 我内编
<zenNamaste> 那我不知道了
<stmsgebjgd> http://imagebin.org/288664
<qzd1989> 有人吗
<^k^> qzd1989:点点点. 21:07 新年快乐 : 5.120天
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: .
<qzd1989> 你是人吗？
<qzd1989> 。。。。
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 难道你不是?
<qzd1989> 不好意思 我指^k^
<qzd1989> 我需要帮忙－_－
<qzd1989> 能麻烦帮我看看么。。。。
<qzd1989> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=454977
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 请教13.10下笔记本安装双系统后,外接一个显示器分辨率不正确的问题. - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: qzd1989
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 在看
<qzd1989> 谢谢。。。
<qzd1989> 我先洗碗。。。。
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 方便贴你的 xrandr 输出吗?
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 不着急. 去吧.
<qzd1989> 已经巾占了      4楼
<zenNamaste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813860/  这里有 xrandr的输出?
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 哦, 那我不是很看的懂. 你这里的输出, 跟我用过的xrandr不一样诶
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 帮不了你了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 好安静呀
<zenNamaste> jusss: 难你丫干嘛说话来破话这个安静的夜晚!
<zenNamaste> s/难/那/
<abc__> jusss, 。。。
<jusss> s/破.\{1\}/破坏
<jusss> abc__: 好安静呀
<jusss> zenNamaste: 有什么有意思的事没
<abc__> jusss, 还行
<zenNamaste> jusss: 哥换成iphone5s了, 感觉没有我的黄油飞好用
<jusss> zenNamaste: 感觉iphone没啥好的。。。除了硬件配置不错
<zenNamaste> jusss: 狗屁配置. 低太多
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不过倒是流畅. 但是屏幕小, 打字不爽
<zenNamaste> 输入法也不够android的好用
<jusss> zenNamaste: 去生成个有bootsec和setup的vmlinux吧，然后教给我怎么做
<zenNamaste> setup是啥?
<^k^> zenNamaste: define:setup http://lmgtfy.com/ the process of making something (such as a machine or computer program) ready to be used. : the way that something is done or organized. : a situation in |...|
<jusss> zenNamaste: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Anatomy-of-bzimage.png
<^k^> ⇪ ti: File:Anatomy-of-bzimage.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<qzd1989> -_-不是吧。。。。 不一样？ 我用的是ubuntu 13.10 64位
<jusss> zenNamaste: 现在看电影都是1080p的资源，找了个04年的电影，只有dvd，画面真心接收不了
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 你看看你的那里, 哪里有我想要的东西.
<jusss> zenNamaste: 这怎么办
<zenNamaste> jusss: 不做, 我不是做这方面的
<jusss> zenNamaste: 现在看不了低画质的电影了，这可怎么办呀，我还打算看异形呢，
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 别私聊.
<qzd1989> 我不知道怎么＠你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sysv-rc-conf里能看到三个virtualbox，明明我都已经卸载了啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454983 /etc/init.d下面也没有了， 为什么sysv-rc-conf里面还有呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyf362345 — 2014-01-25 21:26
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 你现在该做的是: 输出xrandr看看先.
<qzd1989> 好 稍等
<qzd1989> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 VGA-0 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9   LVDS connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)    1366x768       60.0 +    1280x720       59.9      1152x768       59.8      1024x768       59.9      800x
<qzd1989> 诶  这个不能code化？
<qzd1989> 我用那个功能  稍等
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: /topic 里面有
<zenNamaste> s paste | qzd1989
<zenNamaste> ^k^: 干活呀你丫的
<^k^> zenNamaste, 你是艺术？ 21:28 新年快乐 : 5.105天
<jusss> ^k^: do well
<qzd1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6814197/
<qzd1989> 是这样子的。。。
<qzd1989> 我接下来应该肿么做呢。。。。
<zenNamaste> 诶? 怎么真的只有1024*768 ....
<qzd1989> 恩。。。
<qzd1989> 我显示器是19宽屏的。。。我要求不高  能1366*768就行了。。。。 5555
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 不过, 你的lvds有1366*768, 所以, 应该不太可能是驱动的问题.
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 我搜搜看吧
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 你用fglrx了嘛?
<qzd1989> lvds是内置显示器吧？  内置显示器是正常的。。。 就是在我液晶上显示不正常   没有
<qzd1989> 怎么用
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 对, lvds是内置接口.
<qzd1989> 你还需要什么参考信息吗？
<qzd1989> 我是新手。。。
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360081/how-can-i-install-amd-ati-catalyst-display-driver-in-ubuntu-13-10-64bit
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How can I install AMD ATI Catalyst Display Driver In Ubuntu 13.10 64bit? - Ask Ubuntu
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: Go to System Settings in the Dash, or click the little gear in the launcher. After that go to "Software Updates" and then click on the "Additional Drivers" tab. Now select the fgrlx-updates radio item.
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 第二个答案看起来很靠谱.
<qzd1989> 好  我看看。。。 网速有点慢  还没打开
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 不过我没有办法帮你试, 因为: 1. 我不是ati的显卡. 2. 我是用windows的
<qzd1989> 我现在是双系统。。。。
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 哦, 我单系统.
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: linux太难, 我玩不会
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 乃加油吧.
<qzd1989> 我也是。。。 不过我必须得会。。。
<qzd1989> 我是搞PHP的  不会就找不到好工作
<qzd1989> 我在试
<zenNamaste> 89年的, 应该已经工作了吧...
<qzd1989> 提示  没有可用的附加驱动。。。 里面是空的。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助 grub2出现引导错误问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454984 由于电脑SSD空间实在有限 于是在移动硬盘里装系统 先前装了一个Cent，mbr分区表，/boot有单独分区 今天按标准流程U盘安装的ubuntu同样是安装到移动硬盘里边，同时直接将boot挂载到之前cent的boot分区 然后。
<qzd1989> 我出来工作好久了。。。。 16就出来打工了
<qzd1989> 没有可用的。。。
<qzd1989> 应该该装的都装完了。。。  这可肿么办呢
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你肿木了
<qzd1989> 哎。。。 网上的办法都试过了
<qzd1989> 都不行。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你肿木了
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 啥显卡? 怎么会没有可用的? 那你手动安装 fglrx试试看?
<qzd1989> 我笔记本外接了一个显示器
<zenNamaste> xmu
<qzd1989> 但是分便率不对。。1024＊768
<qzd1989> 我是ati
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我这里很多都是外接
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: ati路过
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 用开源的
<jusss> 你们说Tom Hanks会演几部罗伯特 兰登的电影
<jusss> 已经有2部了 达芬奇密码 天使与魔鬼
<qzd1989> 是这样子的 各位。。。。 我笔记本是ati显卡，我现在外接了一个显示器，但是提示是未知显示器  分辨率也只有1024*768 笔记本上的内置显示器分辨率是正常的 不知道怎么办
<stmsgebjgd> 发行版
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 什么发行版
<zenNamaste> ubuntu
<zenNamaste> 13.10
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 分辨率率设置里面没有别的分辨率了？
<zenNamaste> stmsgebjgd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6814197/
<stmsgebjgd> zenNamaste: 雷锋啊
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 上个闭源驱动吧
<zenNamaste> stmsgebjgd: 他说装不上
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 手动安装fglrx?
<zenNamaste> iMadper :: ~ » xrandr --query
<zenNamaste> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3286 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767
<qzd1989> 我的是ubuntu13.10  64位
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 官方下载
<qzd1989> 还有一个800*600
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<^k^> ⇪ ti: AMD Catalyst™ 13.11 LINUX Beta V9.95 Driver
<qzd1989> 好
<qzd1989> 我看看这个
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 国外怎么都好老男人与年轻女孩这样的故事，
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: Breathe In 2013
<jusss> dvd的画质真心接受不了了。。。
<jusss> 看着真别扭
<qzd1989> 我现在下载  AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta V9.95 Driver for Linux  然后解压吗
<qzd1989> 我怎么＠你们。。。。
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 你自己决定. 还要看你的显卡是不是被这个驱动支持.
<qzd1989> 我的显卡是HD 5145的
<qzd1989> 这上面没有这款
<qzd1989> 肿么办。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 这么说吧  我有3台amd的机器
<qzd1989> 恩？
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 2台可以fullhd
<qzd1989> fullhd是什么
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 一台上网本分辨率上不了
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 1920x1080
<qzd1989> 恩。
<zenNamaste> ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5000 Series
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 台式机用来打dota2
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 明显至此和.
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 明显支持.
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 你看: AMD Mobility Product Family Compatibility
<qzd1989> 恩。。 我在下载
<zenNamaste> ...
<zenNamaste> 好困, 睡觉去
<qzd1989> 这么早？
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 不早了, 你们程序员才熬夜
<StarBrilliant> 求帮顶 http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av928361/
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ 听说你的卡西欧计算器能蓝牙发信息？ - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<StarBrilliant> 打个广告
<qzd1989> 好吧 88
<qzd1989> www.biexi.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 单机游戏下载大全中文版下载_好玩的单机游戏下载基地_单机游戏排行榜_别戏单机游戏 (@ biexi.com)
<qzd1989> 原来是这样子的。
<qzd1989> 这是我的网站。。。 才开张。。
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd 我怎么＠你呢。。。 还在下载中 有点慢
<qzd1989> 153M 下了50MB
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 打对方的昵称的首字母  之后按你键盘上的tab键
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: linux下随便tab补全命令
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: 恩  O了
<qzd1989> 下载中
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我家里3台3A
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 一台intel haswell
<qzd1989> 那么多干什么
<zenNamaste> stmsgebjgd: 网吧君你好
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: 哈哈。。。 我有一台退下来的服务器  I3  2G 2.5T
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 2006年的老机器
<qzd1989> 不过太费电 ，我没开。。。 我现在用的就是我的本本。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 2010年的上网本
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 2011年的台式机
<stmsgebjgd> 2013年的intel  给老婆用
<stmsgebjgd> zenNamaste: 多么？  很正常
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: 想办法利用起来呗
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 用什么 我有nas和raspi
<qzd1989> 。。。
<qzd1989> 有免费电么
<qzd1989> 有免费电 随便挂点什么放着赚钱也可以呗
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你不知道nas?
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你不知道树莓
<qzd1989> 不知道
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: arm  24小时开着  3w
<qzd1989> nasa我倒知道。。。。
<qzd1989> 你是做什么的？
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 程序员
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: linux c/c++
<CyrusYzGTt> nsa 很出名
<qzd1989> 。。。。i need you...我装ubuntu就是为了学习c++
<saimazoon> a
<qzd1989> 和php工作
<qzd1989> 我是php码农。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 来 帮叔叔捡个肥皂
<qzd1989> 想转行c++
<qzd1989> 你多大了？
<qzd1989> 专业捡肥皂25年
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 30
<qzd1989> 哥你好
<qzd1989> 可别走
<qzd1989> 哥别走
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: c++太难了。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 难者不会  会者不难
<qzd1989> 也是。。。。
<qzd1989> 马上下完了
<qzd1989> 139／153
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: nsa not such agents
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 说人话
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: nsa==有关部门
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 通熟语
<qzd1989> 哈哈。
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你是c++的呀
<happyaron> jusss: 有关部门比nsa还是强多了吧。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> jusss: 你太小看我大有关部门了。lol
<stmsgebjgd> 有关部门最神秘  从来没真正的名字
<jusss> happyaron: 对，有关部门真的是最厉害的部门
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: ./amd-catalyst-13.11-betaV9.95-linux-x86.x86_64.run bash: ./amd-catalyst-13.11-betaV9.95-linux-x86.x86_64.run: 权限不够
<qzd1989> 我直拉运行 提示权限不够？
<qzd1989> 我已经是root用户了  我是不是打开方式不对？
<jusss> qzd1989: 是root？
<lujun9972> qzd1989: 是不是没有执行权限？
<qzd1989> 是恩
<jusss> qzd1989: sh ./xxx
<zenNamaste> sh ./*.run
<qzd1989> 好
<jusss> qzd1989: 有没有参数呀，比如nv的 --install
<qzd1989> it's working
<qzd1989> 现在弹出了窗口界面  我继续了
<qzd1989> 晕
<jusss> 还没用过a卡，不过已经被n卡搞了，以后再也不用其它卡了，还是i卡好
<jusss> 下次买本再也不要独显了
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: your graphics adapter is not supported by this driver . installation will not proceed
<qzd1989> 我白下了。。。。
<jusss> qzd1989: 下驱动前先看下支持型号呀。。。
<qzd1989> 我的显卡是qipa的ati hd 5145
<jusss> 那就去官网找呀
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 扯淡   a卡 一直好用
<qzd1989> 还有其他办法么。。。
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 据说a卡比n卡还差，
<zenNamaste> jusss: 目前, 我只看到linus fuck了nvidia.
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 没觉得  我a卡linux下跑dota2很爽
<jusss> zenNamaste: 或许人家linus看不上ati...
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: i卡跑dota2应该也不错吧
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 没实验过
<qzd1989> 我去官网看看
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你的设置里面没有amd的catalyst么
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 那就没装上驱动
<qzd1989> 没有  关于这台计算机 － 图形  里面是：Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
<qzd1989> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Desktop
<qzd1989> 我找了一个这个。。。。
<qzd1989> 我现在下载试试
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: kubuntu13.10路过
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 台台都能用
<qzd1989> kubuntu?
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 恩那
<qzd1989> 哎。。。
<qzd1989> 我是泥腿子出身 只有慢慢搞
<qzd1989> 话说。。
<qzd1989> linux下可以玩dota2?
<qzd1989> wine?
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 当然可以
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你没听说过steam么
<qzd1989> 好像听过  是一个平台？ 上面的游戏都可以玩 但是没在上面的就不行？～
<qzd1989> 我小站的ip190了  看今天能不能过200
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你没听说过lgdb.org?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<qzd1989> 没有。。。
<qzd1989> 能加你好友吗？
<qzd1989> 我帮你肥皂～～～
<qzd1989> 今天肚子响了一天了。。。我又得去厕所了
<lujun9972> 妈的，我的gmail邮箱貌似被人盗了，莫名其妙有两封钓鱼的发送邮件记录
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 恭喜
<lujun9972> 同喜同喜
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 发啊
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 直接发
<stmsgebjgd> 我点点看
<lujun9972> 淡定点，我这上gmail比较慢
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 蛋向来贴着腚
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 不需要蛋腚
<stmsgebjgd> 擦 现在就没有个放心的软件来打网络电话
<stmsgebjgd> 各个都次
<_newleaves_> test
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点.  22:29 
<lujun9972> http://www.baltte.com/login/en/?ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.battlenet.com.cn%2Faccount%2Fmanagement%2Findex.xml&amp;app=bam&amp;cr=true
<lujun9972> 这就是传说中的钓鱼网址
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: chrome直接提醒了  钓鱼网站  无法打开
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 莫非你用的fx？
<lujun9972> 我用fx也提示了
<stmsgebjgd> lujun9972: 那就是了被
<^k^> lujun9972: ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<lujun9972> <^k^>: 啥意思？
<lujun9972> 我就是觉得奇怪了，这个邮箱我N
<lujun9972> N年没用过了，突然出现两封邮件的退信
<lujun9972> 然后查一下发送邮件的记录，居然发送了一堆的钓鱼邮件....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【处女帖】Mint安装好了，久违的Gnome2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454985 截图留念。 第一次进入系统.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 manoeuvre — 2014-01-25 22:27
<qzd1989> 好吧
<qzd1989> 我放弃了。。。
<qzd1989> 这个也提示  不行
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: lspci | grep -i VGA
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: lspci | grep -i vga
<qzd1989> your graphics adapter is not supported by this driver . installation will not proceed
<qzd1989> 恩？
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: lspci | grep -i vga
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我3台机器 都是amd的  随便用闭源驱动
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd: 提示：01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<qzd1989> 然后呢
<qzd1989> 诶？
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 独立显卡？
<qzd1989> 恩
<qzd1989> 型号是  5145
<qzd1989> 这款型号非常少见
<qzd1989> 当初被卖电脑的骗了
<qzd1989> 所以。。买成这款了
<qzd1989> 接下来呢？
<qzd1989> stmsgebjgd:  还在么
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 干嘛
<qzd1989> 你有解决办法么
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 看ubuntu的wiki
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我这里个个都好用
<qzd1989> 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 哪年买的
<qzd1989> 2011年12月好像。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2182136
<^k^> ⇪ t: [SOLVED] Problem with ATI Radeon HD Mobility 5145
<qzd1989> 你每天都要上chat吗？
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: Maybe i found the solution.
<stmsgebjgd> In this website: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware they say : "ATI/AMD initially dropped Catalyst support for these cards in the regular Catalyst 12-6. These cards are now supported with the later released Catalyst 13-1 legacy, but you MUST use a kernel <= 3.4 and Xserver <= 1.12. For example, you can use Catalyst 13-1 legacy if you're running Ubuntu 12.04 or Debian Squeeze/6.0. Open source support is good and 3D is still improving."
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ Hardware - cchtml.com
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 写的很明白了
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 换debian
<qzd1989> 晕
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: You're good with 12.04.1. Just don't try 12.04.2. That's where X Server and the kernel will refuse to cooperate with you.
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 12.04.1就可以
<qzd1989> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<qzd1989> 被坑得好惨。。。
<qzd1989> 没戏了。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 哦有解决办法
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=75
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ Launchpad
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: AMD Catalyst Legacy
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 这个就行了
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 别客气 我叫雷锋的爹
<qzd1989> 我英文看着吃力
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 吃饭吃的吃力么？
<qzd1989> 吃力啊
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 那你还是去用win吧
<qzd1989> 我先试着按它的步子
<qzd1989> 极点五笔不好用。。。 我习惯打不出来的字就用拼音。。。
<qzd1989> 可是它没有 只有五笔不能转换
<qzd1989> 下载中。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 你需要ubuntu 12.04或者debian
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 用AMD Catalyst Legacy 驱动  debian wiki有写
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 问题解决
<qzd1989> E: 未发现软件包 fglrx-legacy
<qzd1989> 哎。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: This repository provides AMD Catalyst Lagacy 13.1 (fglrx 8.97.100.7) drivers for Radeon HD 2xxx - 4xxx for Ubuntu:
<stmsgebjgd> 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<stmsgebjgd> 12.10 Quantal Quetzal
<stmsgebjgd> 13.04 Raring Ringtail
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 再说一边不支持13.04
<qzd1989> 恩 我不下了
<qzd1989> 破电脑
<qzd1989> 啊呀呀
<qzd1989> 收工。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 再说一边不支持13.10
<qzd1989> 我没下了。。。 I SEE
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 打错了
<qzd1989> 还有一个小时 我的小站能突破200IPK骊
<qzd1989> 吗
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: debian可以上 AMD Catalyst Lagacy
<qzd1989> 我喜欢ubuntu
<qzd1989> 不知道 大公司里的开发环境是linux 哪个发行版的。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: debian opensuse
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 什么都有
<zenNamaste> qzd1989: 蔽公司用rhel7.0
<qzd1989> redhat要钱的吧？
<zenNamaste> 不给钱哪儿来的技术支持
<zenNamaste> 不过我们不给钱
<zenNamaste> 我们偷偷用
<qzd1989> 你又起床了？
<qzd1989> 我不想换debian
<qzd1989> 那就将就1024＊768用着吧。。。 主要用来学习c+＋和开发php的
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 起什么床
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 都和你说了 上debian 开源驱动就可以
<qzd1989> 我说zenNamaste
<qzd1989> 。。。
<qzd1989> 我就想用ubuntu
<qzd1989> 我阿里云服务器上也装的是ubuntu
<stmsgebjgd> dota2
<qzd1989> 我应该玩不了了。。。
<qzd1989> 我steam也安装不起。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 需要闭源驱动
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我这里linux跑dota2刷刷的
<qzd1989> 我先哭会儿。。。
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 我告诉你解决方案了
<stmsgebjgd> qzd1989: 折腾就是了
 * archl 累了。没有力量。
 * archl 手臂太细
<dfceaef_> 谁知道如何屏蔽tapatalk提示？chrome
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 撸的太少
<archl> stmsgebjgd: ...
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 我的腿比手臂粗1倍
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 我喝水睡觉去了。
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 需要喝3L水不是？
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 虽然只部分肌肉状况不佳，但是我还是想吃水果糖
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 吃什么糖大叔？
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 肥皂糖
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 就是泡泡糖？
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 忘记从哪里看到的了，某人不想谈性，因为讨厌别人谈这个就想到她裸体。
<qzd1989> 晚安各位
<qzd1989> 睡了。。。。
<archl> qzd1989: 睡吧。准你了
<qtgmdlqz>  /topic
 * imtxc 碎叫
<Rosbuntu> whats this
<duelex> 终于可以说中文了
<goodboy> 大家好
<^k^> goodboy:点点点. 01:35 新年快乐 : 4.933天
<goodboy> 我来鄙视 ubuntu了！支持 COS!
#ubuntu-cn 2014-01-26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何制作基于现有ubuntu12.04系统制作自定义ubuntu发行版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454990 我自己装了一个ubuntu 12.04桌面版，在里面做了许多配置和安装了一些软件包，现在我希望能把硬盘上的这个操作系统打包成可安装的iso镜像（不是备份），以便在多个电脑上安装
<^k^>  ─> 或者以后可以在自己的电脑上安装，请问有什么办法制作这个镜像吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ak2008 — 2014-01-26 6:39
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点. 08:10 新年快乐 : 4.660天
<abc-phone> g ping
<^k^> abc-phone: ping http://lmgtfy.com/ LOCATE |PING| RETAILERS AND DEMO DAYS IN YOUR AREA. ENTER ADDRESS: Become a Facebook Fan · Follow PINGTour on Twitter · Visit the |PING| |...|
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:多少哈友中枪的 :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHPmIL72jAADtZ9p1tqEAAMY4gI48KkAAO1_027.jpg
<abc-phone> 基佬们早啊
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:吃豆豆 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2stSIMvJaAACLoIBuxE4AALrWgAm11MAAIu4873.jpg
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下安装ubuntu报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454991 在分区那块一直提示没有定义根文件系统，这个怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwd — 2014-01-26 8:14
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48197/cos-response?
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 国产手机操作系统 COS 官方回应 7 大质疑 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 上海联彤：COS是开源操作系统，免费向所有愿意使用COS的厂商开放。我们有一整套的市场推广策略，也需要合作伙伴的支持与配合。移动终端、PC、机顶盒的推进都在进行中，不同终端的生态环境都不相同，COS会根据生态环境的特点进行有针对性的部署和推广。
<onlylove> 前几天不是说考虑安全，是闭源的么
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • protel 99se 的文件能转到 KiCAD来用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454992 protel 99se 用了很多年了，存下很多文件。 现转向KiCAD。能转换吗？ 谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-26 9:28
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48231/gcc-llvm-and-copyleft
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ RMS 谈 GCC、LLVM 和 Copyleft - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  09:35 
<imtxc> 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 能支持taobao支付吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454993 以前一直用WIN XP上淘宝购物支付。没有在ubuntu试过！ 大家用过吗？ 安全吗？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 neeme — 2014-01-26 9:36
<yunfan> 好多天没上来了
<yunfan> 家里的网络老连不上 tmd
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在公司只能连 6667,  在家只能连 6666
<onlylove> 颤抖吧……我现在只用web了
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥不连7000
<Router2> yunfan 我现在上irc都走代理了
<imtxc> onlylove: 7000 我也连不到啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 新人求助，关于源码编译安装软件时gcc的报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454995 在源码编译安装软件的过程中，make的时候出现了gcc: fatal error -fuse-linker-plugin, but liblto_plugin.so not found编译被中止的错误提示，我的gcc版本是gcc-4.6的，在本论坛中搜了一下好像没有这方
<^k^>  ─> 面的，google后对这个有个大概的印象，应该是什么库文件未安装吧，但是不知道具体如何处理。新手求助相关处理办法 统计信息: 发表于 …
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/48245/diy-connected-home-via-open-source-utilities
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 开源硬件智能家居控制装置出现 小企业福音 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 看大伙为了一张春季运动会参赛票子愁破头，我每天都回家是不是太幸福了点，幸福来的好突然
<onlylove> 这仇恨拉的
 * imtxc 火车上吃啥呢
<gcell> 请教一个问题，新浪等网站的新闻页面中的flash视频不正常，显示为一片白板，但是双击全屏又可以播放
<fangpeishi> 国内有个东西 wifi.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: Wifi.io (@ wifi.io)
<gcell> 这是什么问题？
<gcell> firefox64位+flash 64位插件
<zenNamaste> flash的问题, 没人能解释/解决
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 草, 大清早一肚子火!!!! 我买了2斤樱桃寄过去, sf空运, 三天了还没收到, 等收到了还能吃吗?
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你买灰机票
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 樱桃能放这么多天马?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不能啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 火车上买拉王
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我查也是不能呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 过年了快递大哥都回家了吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我平时寄东西过去, 都是第二天就到广州
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 顺丰三天没到？被偷吃了吧？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这次, 尼玛三天都没到, 今早说配送了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我擦, 总不能给女神寄了两斤坏樱桃吧>?!?!?!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: .. 顺丰还好歹给你送,淘宝上很多卖家都发不出来货了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnnd, 我宁愿没送
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 放心,反正收到说不定女神也不吃....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在我要去截快递
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这倒不会.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 三天不至于坏掉，超市里面的樱桃都好多天呢，就怕被挤了或者被偷吃了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过坏了, 肯定就不吃了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不过你包装如果不透气的话……
<imtxc> 说不定女神的男盆友吃了,所以坏就坏了^^  NTR 就要这样!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 包装很坚固, 除非是跟送石料的.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 狗屁, 哥有好消息
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 是呀, 我也纠结呢...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 60一斤呢!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 怪不得下这血本
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哥送的比这贵的有的是
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 喵的, 我自己都舍不得吃呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 你都没人送吧……
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后让顺丰给运坏了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真tmd心疼!
<imtxc> onlylove: 滚粗
<imtxc> onlylove: 不拆能死么!
<onlylove> 拉到仇恨了！
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我也没人送
<zenNamaste> onlylove: imtxc 的女朋友/炮友很多, 而且都不用送.
<imtxc> onlylove: 我公司的俩女神今天都TM跟男盆友回家去了, 我失落的不行不行的! 你还来烦我!!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，不用送啊……比你强多了
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊,没得送
<imtxc> onlylove: 不要拆我了
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> 输出的文件还要再处理一遍……愁
<onlylove> grep到底怎么回事嘛！
<tonghuix> 我记得有个Linux下开源游戏的网站，我实在是没找到啊
<tonghuix> 就是那个谁做的，崩溃了完全想不起来
<onlylove> 想不起来就不要想了
<tonghuix> onlylove: 以前有个项目在上面看到的很好，这是关键。。。
<imtxc> 潘驴邓小闲, 看看自己, 就剩下闲了
<onlylove> tonghuix: 过两天没准就突然想起来了，大脑暂时短路而已
<tonghuix> 唉好吧
<zenNamaste> tonghuix: 也有可能跟我一样
<zenNamaste> tonghuix: 是阿尔兹海默症和解离性失忆症的前兆.
<tonghuix> zenNamaste: 你丫别吓我。。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你咋了
<zenNamaste> tonghuix: 阿尔兹海默症 + 解离性失忆症
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 这就准备老年痴呆了？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ^^
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> 唉，一点干活的心思也没……
<tonghuix> onlylove: ME TOO。。。
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你的zimbra用啥收的邮件
<onlylove> zenNamaste: web还是client
<zenNamaste> onlylove: client
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 啥client，我司除了zimbra自己的client貌似其他的都有问题，然后，zimbra自己的还不支持过滤器
<zenNamaste> onlylove: imap呀, 过滤靠web呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 过滤只能靠web啊……我司的imap发不出信去……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: imap还能发信????
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 哦，错了，smtp发不出
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ... ...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 反正就是除了zimbra的端，其他的都发不出
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 找it问呀
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我再研究下，据说是有啥问题，整个公司基本都是web
<imtxc> onlylove: web 发信....
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么了，webmail又不是不能用
<imtxc> onlylove: 显得B格不够高,别的还行
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有就是看贵司的webmail 怎么样了,鄙厂的webmail是90年代的,我都不会操作...
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是zimbra
<zenNamaste> 自动化不方便吧?
<zenNamaste> patch什么的, 不好取下来
<zenNamaste> 也不好自动append patch
<onlylove> 我主要是想找smtp的端口
<onlylove> 我又不搞那个……
<abineQ> onlylove: 那你搞什么？
<onlylove> abineQ: benchmark
<imtxc> onlylove: zimbra 是贵司的产品吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 那直接杀到研发部门去问啊!
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得和网络设置有关
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为能收信，但是发不出
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且这边是hadoop开发，和zimbra没啥关系，zimbra的研发在哪我也不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你就看看 zimbra 的客户端用的什么端口发的不就是了么
<imtxc> onlylove: 它的客户端用哪个端口发,你也用哪个端口发不就行了
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果服务器端没开smtp认证呢
<imtxc> onlylove: ........... 会... 么?
<imtxc> onlylove: 你用客户端发一封邮件看看不是什么都知道了
<onlylove> imtxc: 还要抓包……我讨厌抓包
<imtxc> onlylove: 这办法最简单了不是么
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.zimbra.com/forums/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Zimbra :: Forums
<onlylove> imtxc: 我先去看看
<onlylove> imtxc: smtp的25肯定不行，connection refused
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 各位谁能帮我下载一下这个theme文件，我这里下载不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454996 想安装一个类MAC的主题，发现需要另安装 ‘MacUltimate_Leopard’这个图标主题。 error.png 在gnome-look上搜到了，但是无法下载。各位谁能帮下忙否？不胜感激。 http://gnome-look
<^k^>  ─> .org/content/show.php/ ... tent=82844 统计信息: 发表于 由 manoeuvre — 2014-01-26 11:25
<onlylove> 不管了……犯困，先眯一会
<imtxc> onlylove: 用 25 端口你是等着人监控么
<onlylove> imtxc: 那it也不知道端口啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 所有的端，默认smtp都25吧
<imtxc> onlylove: ssl 的就不是25了啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 你看 gmail 587, 还有 465 之类的
<onlylove> imtxc: ssl默认443？忘了，反正至少会告诉你
<onlylove> 我终于见识度娘的无耻了，下载个软件要他自己的下载助手
<onlylove> pcap……
<jianfeng> hello,发久没有来了，测试一下我的昵称对不对。。
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 在Ubuntu环境下安装GNU编辑工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454997 俺想在Ubuntu系统下安装AutoConf, AutoMake, M4, Libtool这些工具, 好去编译Linux源代码, 我看了REMADE, INSTALL文档, 照着去做# ./configure #make or #make test #make install 可没有用, 说我权限不够, 怎么的, 我在其前加sudo, 又说
<onlylove> 算了……大概知道端口了，继续测试
<onlylove> 找个邮件端起
<onlylove> 居然不是缺省的465
<imtxc> 马蛋,这个破手表每三个月换一次电池啥级别
<onlylove> imtxc: 换机械表吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在这块便宜货戴了7年了..
<imtxc> onlylove: 从去年开始就很耗电了不知道为啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 盈都大厦里面那个修表的师傅给我保证说他的电池能用2年,到不了2年来找他免费换,我已经找他换了3次了...... 不好意思再去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以换表了
<onlylove> imtxc: 7年了
<onlylove> imtxc: 够本了
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 高三的时候就戴它
<onlylove> imtxc: 不玩了，zimbra的端连接服务器用的是443
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> imtxc: 很明显这是在用web
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个手动表吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 去前门大街依波金殿买个新的吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 每天早上上弦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 很多高端表都这样的.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 看上的都太贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好吧... 你可以看看百达翡丽
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你好歹让人买个自动上弦的
<imtxc> 擦
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 确定不是江诗丹顿？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 百达翡丽还是高了江诗丹顿半个档次的
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，不用那么好的，看看天梭就行，或者斯沃琪
<imtxc> 擦
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你觉得imtxc会去看那些？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 看看天美时吧
<imtxc> 你们这些人
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 为啥不能看?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我擦, 天美时怎么了? 几十到几百而已呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 行了，依波和飞亚达够用的了
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在的就是依波啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 换新的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 西铁城
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 想 5600J 来着
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者斯沃琪
<_newleaves_> test
<^k^> _newleaves_:点点点. 12:22 新年快乐 : 4.484天
<onlylove> 电脑反应慢了……需要重启了，唉……winxp
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/103069  我挺喜欢这个的
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Citizen 西铁城 Black Dial BM8240-03E 男款光动能腕表 $82.99（约￥570）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过妹子送了我一块儿更贵的假表
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不好意思不戴
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ......
<imtxc> .....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以就不能买了
<imtxc> 光动能靠谱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的光动能用了三年, 还没坏
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是妹子送了一块儿假表, 不好意思不带
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你懂的.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ..
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 更贵的假表……秀水街买的？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 过年回来了再买
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 不是, 西单商场
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 明天回家了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我除夕还得上班.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 舍不得用年假
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，我要大后天
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 鄙厂放假的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我们年假到6月作废
<imtxc> 用什么年假!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好顶赞
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 明天开始放假?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我组同事有上周3就回家的
<zenNamaste> onlylove: imtxc在晒幸福, 我觉得我可以kick他了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: lol, 我们是免费假期啊,不扣年假,也不用调休
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你随意，我啥都不知道
* zenNamaste changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs 否则会被喷 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 禁止晒幸福
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我喜欢工作,所以只打算休息15天
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 15天... 只..
<imtxc> lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我记下你了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 假期不用白不用
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我签了卖身契, 不敢不好好干活呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 都签了还好好干活??
<zenNamaste> IMT
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 难道那契约只对你一方有效?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我要是被开了, 谁来给我报销?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 9 个月后才报销?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 上完课之后呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以现在开始找工作, 到时候再换
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...... 毒
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 1w1
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你不心疼?!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不啊,扣你卡里面的钱我很开心
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是我不开心呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 信用卡刷爆了, 还有700块钱额度
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还好我过年不用花钱买东西
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 乃买稻香村了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩啊,买了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好吃吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没吃呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 吃呗
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你一个人又吃不完
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 装盒子了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 学快递员
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 吃一个就装不稳了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 撕开个小口, 然后头头吃掉
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 回去了再吃
<MeaCu1pa> .
<FuLgOrE> :
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你是哪位大神啊？
<zenNamaste> abineQ: ... 不是大神.
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那你是谁的马甲啊
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 不是马甲
<abineQ> zenNamaste:a
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 一时想不起了
<abineQ> 反正觉得你经常在的
<abineQ> 那啥imadper
<abineQ> 是你不？
<zenNamaste> 不是
<abineQ> iMadper
<zenNamaste> 不认识
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你来了，iMadper就消失了，我觉得你是iMadper的马甲
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我不认识什么imadper
<imtxc> 爱情公寓里面的小黑到底是个什么大神
<zenNamaste> 没看过爱情公寓
<abineQ> imtxc: 爱情公园?
<imtxc> 楼下小黑很传奇啊
<MeaCu1pa> 马甲..
<nyfair> 禁止晒幸福' (set by zenNamaste!~user@23.236.64.143 on Sunday, January 26, 2014 12:27:21 PM)
<nyfair> 什么是晒幸福？
<^k^> nyfair: define:晒幸福？ http://lmgtfy.com/ |晒幸福|,土豆网高清电视剧免费提供|晒幸福|全集、|晒幸福|在线观看、视频、剧情介绍、 剧评、下载、预告、花絮、片头、主题曲、演员表、海报、剧照、图片等，更多《|晒幸福|》 |...|
<zenNamaste> nyfair: 我也不知道
<MeaCu1pa> wtf
<onlylove> nyfair: 晒幸福什么的，就是你有的op没有的，就别拿出来炫耀，比方说1个月的带薪假期
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者百达翡丽的真货
<void1> http://ryushare.com/ubpzbyo8f9rb
<^k^> void1: ⇪ RyuShare.com - Free Online Storage
<zenNamaste> onlylove:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.G1DvYQ&id=36418878371&_u=qum7j6m5cdc  特指这款
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 百达翡丽Patek Philippe 陀飞轮三问万年历 5002P 男士机械表-淘宝网 价格:17600000.00
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那个西铁城不错
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀, 价格适中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话标题:丑女的逻辑 : 有位丑女在看球赛时,总喜欢买篮框后面的位子。她的朋友有一次问到:"篮框后面的视野不是不好吗?你怎么每次买这种位子呢?"丑女答道:"那样子我才能看到男人向我冲过来。"
<iwii> http://tese.taobao.com/buyer_list.htm?spm=a1z0w.2214769.102486557.7.tJiPMA&c1_id=2805&recmd_id=3466027
<^k^> iwii: ⇪ 淘宝特色-汇聚全网特色商品及服务-淘宝网
<freeflying> imtxc, 小米手机靠谱不
<freeflying> zenNamaste, ^^
<imtxc> freeflying: 还行啊,用的人挺多
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: mz好.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 别太挑剔啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: meizu好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 几乎同价位呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 拆解之后, 做工好很多呀
<imtxc> 同价位里面, huawei 也行
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 给谁买?
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 都说魅族的续航有问题
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 给老人
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是. 但是小米也一样呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 续航都不好, 一天一冲都可以.
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 哦
<imtxc> 现在手机续航都差不多吧, 就买个华为之类的, 省心点呗  freeflying
<zenNamaste> 其实, bbk的手机做工很好的. 用料也扎实.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: bbk 手机价位不低
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是呀. 不过有便宜的. vivo便宜
<woju> 有人给政府网站留的邮箱发过骚扰邮件调戏他们的没有？
<zenNamaste> http://item.yixun.com/item-856276.html?YTAG=3.21012000
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【Meizu 魅族MX3】魅族 MX3 16G 3G手机 WCDMA/GSM 前黑后白 联通版【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网
<zenNamaste> wo
<zenNamaste> woju: 你发了他们会看吗?
<imtxc> woju: 闲得没事儿?
<woju> zenNamaste: 不知道
<woju> zenNamaste: 我觉得应该有人看，不过只是个别人
<woju> imtxc: 从镇一级到中央政府，镇一级邮箱，中央政府没有留，其他的都留了
<imtxc> woju: 在哪里看?
<freeflying> imtxc, bbk是啥
<woju> 在主页最下面
<imtxc> freeflying: 步步高
<imtxc> woju: 我还操不到z ..&& f  的心
<woju> 我们县有个12345,县长热线，我家自来水断了，打了电话，告诉了情况
<woju> 不过态度不大好
<woju> 下次打12345讽刺几句
<imtxc> 分分钟 ju 了你,你就真成了 woju 了
<woju> 我家的宽带每天都掉线十几次
<woju> 多的时候二三十次
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.2sl4R3&id=27083236138&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=   原来这么贵...
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 步步高vivo X3T X3 超薄手机5.0英寸四核智能手机双卡双待包顺丰 土豪金色现货！vivo巨划算！ 超级AKG大礼包！ 三十天历史最低价！春节最后一波疯狂！ 三十天包换，三年保修 ，延保摔碰也管修！ 10元优惠券，来了就送！现领现用！ 价格:2698.00 元
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这个价格能买sony了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: fiio 新出来的那个 x5, 外观太好玩了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 是呀. 我知道bbk贵, 但是没想到丫敢卖这么贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好玩? 我去看看去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: fiio还是很用心的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 跟你说了,bbk价格不便宜
<zenNamaste> imtxc: fiio x3, 几个月就有个更新的固件
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 我知道贵, 不知道这么贵
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 看看外观, 像不像煤气灶....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 太sb了, 谁设计的?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我现在5s声音不错, 用小塞子, 不考虑买随身播放器了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥!
<archl> zenNamaste: 新年好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥啥啥!
<zenNamaste> archl: :-) 新年好
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你不是黄油飞么,怎么 5s 了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我说, 我不考虑随身播放器了
<archl> zenNamaste: 我竟然累到要睡午觉了。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 换了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 黄油飞给我老爸了
<archl> zenNamaste: 快速
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 黄油飞用的是cos哦~
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 擦! 新买的合约机?
<zenNamaste> archl: 你干吗了? 这么累?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你以为我为啥要卖身?
<archl> zenNamaste: 就是去了一次健身房
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 嘘
<zenNamaste> imtxc: msg
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 明白了
<imtxc> 羊毛嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> 我了个擦!! 这羊毛也大了点
<woju> ubuntu是不是要被archlinux取代了，就像ubuntu取代debian一样
<imtxc> 简直就是烤全羊 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 全羊不算, 烤羊腿还是可以的
<woju> 一天一大开水瓶水，什么病没有
<woju> 观察自己的大便
<woju> 还有别乱说，别老下馆子
<woju> 自己菜味道好，但是真材实料
<woju> 上次在一个餐馆吃蛋炒饭，老板问，香吗？我说香
<woju> 后来我才想到，有猫腻
<woju> 之后就再没去了
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Linux 还是比较折腾 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=454999 用过很多的版本，觉得 Linux 还是比较折腾的，而且现在的 Linux 发行版都比较有个性，要找一个用的顺手的可真不容易。 1. Ubuntu 不知道为什么，对于 Unity 界面有一种抵触情绪，人家把 dock 放底下，它偏要放左边。
<imtxc> archl: 新年快乐啊
<zenNamaste> 今天捡了一部苹果5S，正高兴呐机主给我发来信息，说手机可以给我，把卡给他，我说卡可以给你，你把充电器给我，他说行，然后我们约地方见面，结果被打了，手机也没了，你们说我该不该报警？   --  这....
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果是不折腾的话，现在的机器续航应该在俩周吧，至少我手里的是这样的
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 你在逗呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 膜拜有土豪金的人啊,我的盖世兔现在动不动死机
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我没有土豪金
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 问你, 苹果的不支持hspa+?
<abineQ> imtxc: 换G5s
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我这里从来没有显示过H
<onlylove> imtxc: 盖世？你行货水货？
<imtxc> onlylove: æ°´
<abineQ> imtxc: 那去晒晒太阳
<onlylove> imtxc: 那不应该啊，棒子货记得水货刚刚的啊
<imtxc> hspa+ 不是 4G 的么
<abineQ> imtxc: 把水份晒干就好了
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> imtxc: 不是4G
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，下次记得别买棒子的挫货
<abineQ> 是3.5G
<abineQ> LTE是3.75G
<imtxc> 恩, hspa+ 都奔4 了 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我的黄油飞一直显示H+呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 换了5s就没了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd
<abineQ> imtxc: LTE Advanced才是正式定义的4G
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我TM连 GSM 信号都时断时续,你跟我说 hspa+!! ?
<abineQ> imtxc: LTE是英文Long Term Evolution（长期演进技术）的缩写。虽然在商业宣传上通常被称作4G LTE，但实际上是3.5G下的HSDPA迈向4G的过度版本并非真正意义上的4G。2010年12月6日国际电信联盟把LTE Advanced正式定义为4G。
<imtxc> abineQ: 好吧, thx
<imtxc> onlylove: 可是我没有理解原因啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在用的软件跟刚买来时用的软件一样
<zenNamaste> abineQ: hspa+是4g
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那是忽悠
<zenNamaste> abineQ: ITU(国际电联)已经将WiMax、HSPA+、LTE正式纳入到4G标准里，加上之前就已经确定的LTE-Advanced和WirelessMAN-Advanced这两种标准，4G标准已经达到了5种。
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那是速度还不够快
<zenNamaste> abineQ: hspa+是4g
<abineQ> HSPA+是实际上的3.75G
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 打算明天回家买台兰州电信的5s
<archl> imtxc: 新年快乐
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 都说了是4g标准了. 你没正规资料还不信我也没办法
<abineQ> imtxc: 干吗不买TD版的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有钱. 土豪.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 分期...
<zenNamaste> td版有信号吗???!!?!?!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩. 好.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tf15 + 5s挺好的
<onlylove> zenNamaste: td信号有，但是从来没用过，在信号弱的地方会自动切换到GSM
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 在北京肯定有信号
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 你知道的太少了, 孩子
<imtxc> 不是说禁止炫富么
<archl> imtxc: 这点电子设备算炫富么
<abineQ> imtxc: 不算
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫说买就买, 我还得薅羊毛
<abineQ> 这算哪门子
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 其实吧,没必要纠结图标
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩, 感觉td不靠谱.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 找个电影下载吧, 看下载速度...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 图标?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 就是比hspa+慢
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 这topic里面禁止晒幸福又是啥回事
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 黄油飞用gmap下载地图文件比5s快多了.
<abineQ> imtxc: 下载电影不用流量？
<archl> huntxu: 说的情侣都破灭了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 实际上联通的wcdma也不靠谱，信号不行
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 刚才 imtxc 晒自己过年有一个月的带薪假期
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 黄油飞？？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩. 3g覆盖, 电信最好.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: kick掉
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我已经口头警告了.
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 3G慢哦
<huntxu> zenNamaste: imtxc 属于累犯
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我tmd全程有wifi
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 一再挑战op权威的
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 公司家里都有20m的wifi
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 算了, 都脸熟了, 就不kick了
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 那你不用什么4G了，
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过, 你丫欠我一顿饭!!! 这都几年了?!
<abineQ> zenNamaste: 用2G卡都好了
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 我现在要得是覆盖!
<zenNamaste> abineQ: 要在地铁里上网!
<imtxc> 啥时候说一个月了
<endle> MD 论坛的验证码太变态
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我还欠好几个人的呢...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: !!!
<abineQ> imtxc: 欠我饺子呢
<endle> 发一个帖子得重复了十多遍。。。
<endle> 要不你们谁帮我发一下？
<abineQ> endle: 你发什么？
<abineQ> endle: 有红包不？
<endle> 我倒想有。。。
<endle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=454912
<^k^> ⇪ ti: wine 在哪里可以查到日志，以便查出哪里出错？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: alsn
<abineQ> solou: ？
<endle> 谁帮我回？
<abineQ> zen？
<endle> wine prog.exe &> ~/log 一般这么做是可以的  从LZ的描述看，我怀疑是显卡驱动的问题。请问能提供一些相关的信息吗？
<solou> 干嘛?
<sktsbz> ?
<abineQ> endle: 没有用wine
<endle> 谁帮我回个吧，几分钟的事
<abineQ> endle: 用搜索找一下
<abineQ> solou: perr
<abineQ> solou: 干嘛改名呢
<solou> abineQ► 恩
<solou> abineQ► 改着玩 cc _newleaves_
<sktsbz> 大家都很寂寞么？
<solou> sktsbz► 你要提供无偿服务?
<abineQ> 过年要闭关修炼
<abineQ> 哪里都不去
<abineQ> LOL
<sktsbz> 自撸
<abineQ> 日夜不停下载
<abineQ> 搭建的本地源还没同步好
<abineQ> 已经下载了65GB的数据了
<imtxc> abineQ: 你要做啥
<imtxc> huntxu: 教唆也违法啊叔儿
<abineQ> imtxc: 没干吗
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:赌注 : 妻子:"好多男人越来越不象话了,竟然用老婆作赌注。" 丈夫:"是的。" 妻子:"你不会也这样对我吧?" 丈夫:"当然不会……不值钱的东西怎么可以?" 
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:小孩是怎样长大的 : 妈妈,我是怎样长大的呀?文文看着自己小时候的照片好奇地问。 妈妈一听,教育的机会来了。就说:你是妈妈一把屎一把尿喂大的。 文文一听就哭了:妈妈,你怎么给我吃这个呀?呜！
<abc-phone> > joke
<abc-phone> 这可真好笑
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:再穷不能没老婆！ :竟然是图片http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rVCIemiZAACYBXV73m4AALrSQNHi2sAAJgd277.jpg
<abc-phone> ^k^, 你妹
<^k^> abc-phone, 谢谢你的坦率。 14:36 新年快乐 : 4.391天
<abc-phone> > joke
<abc-phone> 擦
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:掉进水中 : 警察对着河里的一名男子喊:"这里禁止游泳！ " 男子回答:"我不会游泳……我……我是……掉到河里的。" 警察说:"哦……那是不禁止的。"
<solou> tx真是莫名其妙,我申诉了两次都失败了,打算放弃了.半夜里给我解封了
<solou> _newleaves_► 偶的qq找回来了
<solou> 编译交叉工具链是个大坑
<abc-phone> solou, 掉进去了？
<solou> 不自己搞不行呀,老工具链不支持新版内核,没办法
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 还是去买水货sony算了
<imtxc> 安卓手机,千元价位的没什么区别吧
<tonghuix> 我发现irccloud可以看到图片哦
<sktsbz> 冲话费送手机
 * imtxc 这个月没有流量了
<abc-phone> tonghuix, 那是什么
<abc-phone> g irccloud
<^k^> abc-phone: irccloud http://lmgtfy.com/ |IRCCloud| is an IRC client that runs in your browser. Your connections will stay open even when you go offline.
<nyfair> 乌克兰暴动比大片还精彩啊http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/5921cfa7gw1eculbi7i6kj20hs268k6o.jpg
<onlylove> 好困……
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:搞笑利益大奋战 : 避孕套对卫生巾说:"我真怕你,每次你一上岗,我就一星期没生意做。" 卫生巾生气了:"你啊,别装蒜了,你他妈稍微疏忽一点,我十个月生意就黄了。"
<abc-phone> →_→^v^
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 报道了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455000 我是山东理工大学的学生，前来报道 统计信息: 发表于 由 mokaihuai — 2014-01-26 14:55
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩
<huntxu> imtxc: 想屎？
<_newleaves_> solou, ?
<sktsbz> bot
<sktsbz> help
<solou> _newleaves_► my heart is 嗖喽
<solou> 上厕所
<_newleaves_> solou, 怎么找的
<sktsbz> solou:lu
<_newleaves_> .!!
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:史上最反动的标语 :竟然是图片http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qPCIbA9tAABniOYuXRUAALrFADg4_EAAGeg208.jpg
<zenNamaste> 啥叫反动?
<onlylove> performance好枯燥，比玩游戏选噩梦模式自虐还枯燥
<endle> 23333
<onlylove> endle: 你要来试试？
<onlylove> endle: vmware哟
<endle> onlylove, 我是吐槽那张图片
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 那让kk再来个吧……
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:两个难兄难弟的"鞋"童啊 :竟然是图片http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2oUGIQ27eAAB1Nqgeg5sAALq-QPZSYEAAHVO595.jpg
<onlylove> 这啥！
<onlylove> 重来
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:中国和巴基斯坦的边境 :竟然是图片http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mriIeQ7nAABULlDRgeMAALrCgNLn6MAAFRG116.jpg
<_newleaves_> > joke
<^k^> _newleaves_: 笑话标题:我的室友飞田留学完毕回国,某天通过聊天软件向我索要AV种子,我不解,问道:"你们小鬼子不拿这个当产业吗?干吗非要拐弯抹角脱裤子放屁朝我要啊?"飞田回答道:"太贵,而且还有码,谁TM要看啊！" :竟然是图片http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHnmIeA1hAAAWqF9w
<^k^>  ─> MkoAAMZEwHdb9EAABbA114.jpg
<onlylove> kk恶趣味
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:汗到哪去了 : 一个地主想克扣小仆人的工钱,但又不好做得太明显,所以总是想找他的差错。一天,小仆人在卧房给地主打扇,地主问:"我身上的汗给你扇到哪去了?"小仆人知道他又在耍诡计,便指指自己身上说:"瞧！这不都到我身上来了吗?！ "
<_newleaves_> ^k^, joke
<solou> _newleaves_► 什么怎么找的?
<_newleaves_> solou, qq
<^k^> _newleaves_, 什么，当你越过一只狗和砂纸你得到什么？  15:15 
<solou> _newleaves_► 两次申诉都不行,莫名其妙就解封了,管他呢.先把联系人保存下
<archl> 都睡了。
<imtxc> > joke
<^k^> imtxc:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<imtxc> 你们给kk玩坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么可能玩坏，玩坏了证明程序不够健壮
<zenNamaste> > joke
<endle_> joke
<endle_> > joke
<^k^> endle_: 笑话标题:答题卡图成这样,也真够无聊的 :竟然是图片http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pzeIdb-gAAC-TALvPBMAALrDwO3RTMAAL5k349.jpg
<^k^> zenNamaste: Timeout, 超时。。
<endle_> 服务器不给力？
<iwii> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=35263555062&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1106479575:6:%C4%A7%BA%D0:81b5888f666acb8bb422d9d72eb22236&ali_trackid=1_81b5888f666acb8bb422d9d72eb22236&spm=a230r.1.17.2.dyFpxa
<^k^> iwii: ⇪ s.box/超级盒子 sbox-II 双核电视机顶盒 智能高清网络播放器wifi 【天猫魔盒精致版】 【国际顶级双核】 【完美做工】 【阿里官方终身免费升级】 【无限资源 完美流畅】 【手机操控】 【多屏互动】 【堪比千元机型】 【秒杀山寨四核】 【极高性价比】 价格:699.00 元
<iwii> 里面这个电影什么题目？
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:你该洗澡了 : 有一大学生去看医生,医生检查后说:没关系,注射一针就好了。 医生拿药棉在学生手臂上擦擦,如此反复三四次。 学生以为病重,担心地问:医生,问题很严重吗? 医生认真地说:同学,你该洗澡了。
<imtxc> 没看到里面有电影啊 iwii
<cppking> 有人咩？
<cppking> 我碰到一个很奇怪问题，我在eth0的配置文件里加了
<cppking> PROMISC=yes 重启network service后，仍然不会自动设定eth0为混杂模式
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  拉王是啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 方便面.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 超市有卖?
<cppking> 你们俩的意思是，有种拉面，名字叫“拉完”？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不好说.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 北京这边很少见. 北京连合味道都不是每个超市都有
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我没见过这个牌子的面
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 日清
<imtxc> 查到了,天猫有卖,就不知道火车上有没
<imtxc> 没见过这面的广告啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 超级好吃.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 比合味道什么的, 好吃多了.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过现在买, 来不及了.
<cppking> 能聊点技术吗？我上面的问题谁能解决，帮一下忙
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 下班去沃尔玛看看
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 合味道我觉得很好啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 北京好少见。。。
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩. 但是还是比不上自家的拉王.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 合味道家乐福就有. 拉王就只能taobao了
<huntxu> cppking: debian系的网卡配置根本就不是这样的
<cppking> huntxu: ubunt中文IRC就特么这副德行？呵呵
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 又康有卖日清的米粉，也挺好的
 * solou 早就放弃了配置debian的网卡,根本不管用
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 又康有拉王的
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 有么
<cppking> huntxu: 我的是centos 6.4
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 必须有. 我经常去买, 能没有?!
<huntxu> cppking: 那你去centos6.4的频道问嘛，或者等有用着centos的告诉你好了
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你多久没去了。
<cppking> huntxu: 问题是老外都还没起床
<zenNamaste> cppking: 你来这里回答过多少问题?
<zenNamaste> cppking: 吐槽前看看自己.
<solou> cppking► 快跑
<cppking> 一群2b
<huntxu> cppking: 整个network-scripts目录下都grep不到PROMISC
<huntxu> 估计又是从哪看到的rh9的文档了。。。
<solou> 哇哈哈哈, imadper干嘛去了,整天挂在别的频道
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我现在手里只有rhel7, 不然能帮他看看centos的问题.
<imtxc> 被批评了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥/
<imtxc> zenNamaste: cppking 啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 那是个女孩子
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 没有，整个目录下都没有PROMISC这种字符串。。。
<imtxc> ..
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 辛苦了.
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 所以才说估计是rh9的。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那个面只能网上买? 我去哦
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩. 你现在买, 送到你家, 回来的路上吃也行.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不贵的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩,挺便宜啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 缺点是不好泡, 要用刚开的水才行
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 优点是劲道, 打完一盘dota再吃也没事
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 哦啊, 超市能买到的适合火车上吃的还有啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫火车多久呀?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 18h
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 两顿饭
 * zenNamaste 我觉得 胡须叔好可怜. 努力帮 cppking找配置, 最后被cppking一句一群2b给骂了...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 习惯就好
<Router2> imtxc 自加热米饭，找个好吃点的牌子
<imtxc> 是不是应该找出差多的人问, 比如 freeflying
<onlylove> huntxu: 网卡混杂模式……他要做啥
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 平时都可以, 今天不行, 我今天心情不好. sf快递, 四天才到, 把我送给女神的樱桃坏在路上了
<huntxu> onlylove: 天晓得
<imtxc> 不对, 侯总只座飞机的
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 刚才没有kickban, 后悔了
<huntxu> onlylove: 了不起就是桥接吧，有其他的需要么。。。
<imtxc> tcpdump 之类的?
<onlylove> huntxu: 我只有开sniffer的时候才会搞这个
<zenNamaste> 自加热米饭, 吃国一次, 吃坏肚子了...
<onlylove> huntxu: 不抓包没必要搞这个
<imtxc> 自加热是个什么原理
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 一骑红尘妃子笑
<huntxu> onlylove: 抓包也没必要，sniffer也很少有必要
<zenNamaste> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1676097977   cppking
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 玩linux的退散吧，学linux真的有前途？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<zenNamaste> 原来真是个sb
<huntxu> onlylove: 除非你上面是个hub，否则非你mac的又不会给你。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 也是啊……交换机不会给你包
<onlylove> huntxu: 忘了冲突域这概念了
<imtxc> 不会是生石灰+水吧
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 别介，看人的nick cppking c++之王
<imtxc> LFS 水平是个什么水平
<huntxu> imtxc: 3个月linux
<onlylove> imtxc: 去看冲天飞豹的文档
<huntxu> imtxc: 照着文档做，也可以的
<imtxc> huntxu: 会看着文档敲命令不就可以么
<onlylove> imtxc: 只要你机器够强力，一周以内lfs
<huntxu> onlylove: 赛扬4的年代才1周
<huntxu> onlylove: 估计现在一天能解决
<onlylove> huntxu: 可是可是，我玩的时候……
<onlylove> huntxu: 而且gcc的make check真的真的……
<huntxu> onlylove: 08年初，赛扬4 1.7G...#黑历史
<onlylove> huntxu: 那不是噩梦俩字能形容的
<huntxu> onlylove: 你还真连make check也照敲了
<huntxu> 真是乖孩子
 * imtxc 还没达到lfs水平
<onlylove> huntxu: 不check怕gcc出错，check的话……
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lfs就是说, 语文不差的意思.
<onlylove> huntxu: 我编译gcc出过错
<huntxu> onlylove: 反正是折腾，没报错之前都是对的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 文档多又全
<huntxu> lol
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 时间富裕的, 都可以.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 如果没有冲天飞豹这哥们，估计是英文能看懂的意思
<huntxu> onlylove: 当然你想仔细编译个能用好几年的系统的话另当别论
<onlylove> huntxu: 时间耗不起
<zenNamaste> onlylove: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_76ead849010176hl.html   这...
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 挂载.vdi_cppking_新浪博客
<onlylove> huntxu: 有玩lfs的时间真心不如搞过gentoo
<huntxu> onlylove: 差不多，没感觉有区别。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 其实就是编译软件和依赖关系而已，真讲的话和哪个发行版也无关
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 靠……这……不是SB能形容了吧
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是就像当初学arm， tool-chain真痛苦
<onlylove> huntxu: 那时候还是cross compile
<huntxu> onlylove: 我司有某个团队，在我入职的前一年半，一直都没弄好交叉编译
<huntxu> 然后一直在arm的机器上编译。。。。
<huntxu> 神队友
<onlylove> huntxu: 真的假的？
<huntxu> onlylove: 那种属于纯懒的，没办法
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得那纯粹是觉得交叉编译太快，arm编译浪费时间
<onlylove> huntxu: 然后可以来吹水啥的
<huntxu> onlylove: 对的，这就是目的
<onlylove> 去看下我那job跑完了没
<huntxu> 整天带薪编译，换个字符串编一次
<zenNamaste> make install前先make clean一下得
<onlylove> 什么时候arm不光省电还有运算能力就好了
<iwii> 4核android 很给力
<onlylove> iwii: 来和我i7干一架？
<onlylove> iwii: 我不过多用电而已
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 杀毒软件严重落后、缺失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455001 64位kubntu系统，目前使用comodo杀毒。无防火墙软件（非ufw,而是能制定软件规则、监控网络连接的防火墙）。 目前论坛上，网页上推荐的大量 ubuntu杀毒软件根本没有下载地址 比如：（仅能找到 windows mac 安卓
<onlylove> 节点多了就是写数据快，计算还那样……
<huntxu> onlylove: arm要靠堆的啊
<onlylove> 靠，又有SB求杀毒软件
<onlylove> 这年头行不行啊
<iwii> onlylove, 锁屏自动结束所有软件
<onlylove> 就那么几个病毒，能不能遇到都是问题
<onlylove> iwii: 对android不了解，貌似锁屏后下载还会继续
<onlylove> iwii: 换句话说，按照我的理解，就是bg了
<freeflying> imtxc, 啥
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 新年第一个10k
<freeflying> 感觉爽啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 啥10K？
<iwii> onlylove, 需要搞个金山电池医生，锁屏自动关闭WIFI， 解锁自动恢复WIFI
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 10k? 你发奖金了? 这么少? 我觉得你怎么也得300k的年终奖呀
<perr> zenNamaste► 这么快就人肉到了???
<onlylove> iwii: 我现在是kingsoft黑，别和我提kinsoft network的任何东西
<perr> zenNamaste► 求人肉
<zenNamaste> perr: 什么?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 刚才那个
<perr> zenNamaste► 那个网址
<freeflying> onlylove, zenNamaste 跑步啊, 靠, 我们的财年3月结束, 怎么可能现在发奖金呢
<zenNamaste> perr: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_76ead849010176hl.html
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 哦...
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那个自称c++之王的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 那你写10km嘛...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: /proc文件在内核里怎么写进去的
<perr> 恩?我的名字变回来了...
<huntxu> zenNamaste: what api
<onlylove> huntxu: 你把人吓掉线了
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 怎么也不可能啊
<zenNamaste> huntxu: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/lkmpg.html#AEN710
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Linux Kernel Module Programming Guide
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 刚掉了....
<zenNamaste> 有掉了...
<zenNamaste> xxx!!!
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你……
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 怎么了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 再掉一次吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: ...
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 走的代理...
<zenNamaste> huntxu: Our_Proc_File = create_proc_entry(procfs_name, 0644, NULL);
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你怎么需要碰abi了?
<archl> onlylove: 还在一线？
 * archl 对坚守工作岗位的员工持以崇高的敬意。
<onlylove> archl: 啥叫一线，我要大后天才能回家
<zenNamaste> archl: 我除夕, 上班.
<archl> onlylove: 工作岗位上
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 帮别人看看而已
<onlylove> archl: 你应该向除夕上班的致敬
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 原来这玩意可以注册fops的
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/snoop-slr-camera-case-messenger-bag/2114866
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Snoop Camera Messenger Bag | Durable SLR Camera Case - Timbuk2 Bags
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 必须是fops
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 来一起拼单吧
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 不巧了, 现在刷卡刷爆了...
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不巧了, 刷卡刷爆了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 报了个英语培训, 公司还没报销呢
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 你还培训英语
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 我是"被"培训英语
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 你觉得我能去培训吗?~ 自然是被培训咯~ 我这渣渣英语水平你跟
<zenNamaste> æ°´å¹³..
<onlylove> freeflying: 相机包？
<zenNamaste> 这个你跟是怎么出来的...
<freeflying> onlylove, 邮差包啊
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 输入法反应快的结果
<zenNamaste> 目测是邮差包 + 摄影包内胆
<freeflying> 我的浏览器里居然开着三个gmail
<onlylove> freeflying: 我现在比较喜欢双肩包……单肩包觉得不太好
 * zenNamaste 永远的双肩包, 背了五年了
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 专门用个邮件客户端开呗
<zenNamaste> 求iphone好用的软件推荐.
<zenNamaste> 我毫无概念呀
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 过年来玩dota2吧.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: linux下运行良好
<onlylove> 穷人买不起iphone
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你说的对, 我是捡的
<imtxc> freeflying: 又要刷卡了?
<nyfair> 兽择人而噬，民易子而食
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 不会玩dota
<zenNamaste> huntxu: dota2, 不是dota
<nyfair> dota2绿油油的背景丑死了
<nyfair> 坚决抵制流氓软件steam
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 2也不会
<nyfair> 以及流氓厂商valve
<zenNamaste> solou: 忘了给你这个了: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1676097977
<^k^> ⇪ t: 玩linux的退散吧，学linux真的有前途？_linux吧_百度贴吧
<zenNamaste> nyfair: dota1在linux下玩起来不方便
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 杜甫，戏为六绝句，其二
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 贴吧是个很神奇的地方……我只能这么说
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 去看看
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 特别是李毅吧
<nyfair> zenNamaste: 这和dota1有什么关系？
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 看了, 然后呢?
<nyfair> linux也用学？有人学过怎么用windows么？
<zenNamaste> 尔曹身与名俱灭，不废江河万古流?
<nyfair> 有人想过学windows能赚钱么
<solou> zenNamaste► 娃哈哈
<onlylove> nyfair: 能啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 微软认证工程师啊
<huntxu> zenNamaste: 就不用管那些黑的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: windows的域管理和exchange牛叉的很呢
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩.
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 哦.
<nyfair> 尼玛我无偿提供游戏汉化现在招壮丁做测试，有喷子跑过来说给我做测试的人不拿钱都是傻子
<zenNamaste> huntxu: 恩.
<onlylove> nyfair: 他没喷你做汉化不要钱更是傻子？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ +1
<onlylove> nyfair: 还是觉得你是游戏厂商的，想找人免费干活
<nyfair> onlylove: 你跟他说他肯定也会喷，问题是现在放寒假了，有的人智商不高还想不到这层
<onlylove> 自认为智商够低了，有人比我还低么
<nyfair> 自认为智商够低了，有人比我还低么
<CyrusYzGTt> 自认为学历够低了，有人比我还低么
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 表乱讲，小学辍学的大有人在，只不过这个频道没有
<jusss> zenNamaste: DOTA1?
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 老板发钱
<jusss> zenNamaste: dota有1？
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 老板发钱
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 学校的都忘记了
<nyfair> jusss: 没有，只有war3 dota mod和dota2
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 老板发钱
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 老板发钱
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: dota2
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 没听说过现在都是高学历给低学历打工么，你学历低当然你是老板
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt, 有比gmail更好的邮件客户端?
<freeflying> imtxc, 没卡刷啊
<jusss> nyfair: stmsgebjgd, 哦
<imtxc> freeflying: 来来,帮我套一笔, 我帮乃刷,乃给我现金 lol
<imtxc> 套出来过年
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 可是我过年后，老板说要让我辞职
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: dota2 跟 dota 有关系不
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ,,thunderbird 才是客户端，  gmail是，，忘记了
<jusss> imtxc: 没
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有呀, 换个图像引擎, 别的基本一样
<imtxc> jusss: o
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 关键时刻，退缩
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt, tb太烂了
<imtxc> 过年得找个游戏玩啊
<jusss> dota是war3的 dota2跟war3没关系了吧
<jusss> 就像vim和vi一样
<zenNamaste> freeflying: mutt/mu4e?
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt, 我两个是gapp host的, 一个个人的gmail, 还用啥tb哦
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 额，对于普通用户，感觉很好
<nyfair> freeflying: qqmail
<freeflying> zenNamaste, web 很好啊
<freeflying> nyfair, lol
<jusss> qqmail+10086
<freeflying> nyfair, 乃真幽默
<nyfair> freeflying: 不要带有色眼镜
<jusss> lol
<jusss> 乃==？
<nyfair> freeflying: 你跟我说说gmail哪里比qqmail好
<jusss> nyfair: gmail广告比qqmail多
<imtxc> qqmail 里面的日历提醒支持农历这点就足以让我成为死忠啊
<jusss> nyfair: 而且gmail不容易登录，增加了挑战难度，是大家更有兴趣用
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ gmail 有时候登录不了
<onlylove> nyfair: jusss 乃们只要说，gmail有时候会被墙，就解决一切问题了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哈哈哈哈~ 这句话说出来的时候很心酸吧~!
<freeflying> nyfair, 能有gdrive用吗? 能有google calendar吗, 能有hangout 吗
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 女同事结婚我还说新婚快乐呢
<jusss> google除了gmail还没用过别的服务，连g+都没用过
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ qqmail结合微云，可以存储10TB的东西，，
<iwii> gmail 可以用正则定义规则
<onlylove> imtxc: 你……手机里面没有农历？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ +1 gmail
<iwii> gmail 可以把规则应用到收件箱
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 10T？你确定你有那么多东西存？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我一直用126...
<imtxc> onlylove: 我需要同步
<nyfair> freeflying: gdrive是我见过的最烂的网盘，没有之一。qqmail有10tb qq微云，有支持农历的qq calendar，另外，你确定你要跟qq提hangout？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 163现在免费开maillist，感觉很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ AV 电影 音乐 图片 ，，，
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天刚拿了一块3T的，你就10T了？
<iwii> gmail 可以按 shift+3 删除邮件，可以按 jk 上下选择 x 邮件
<onlylove> imtxc: 我自己不是很需要，桌面有台历，手机农历提前搞好，然后就没别的了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我的163早就在几年前被盗了，现在只用 gmail & qqmail.. 可惜 operamail关闭了
<archl> nyfair: 广告 qqmail 太多
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 妹子
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 来了
<archl> nyfair: 妹子。。。
<nyfair> archl: 哪来的广告？
<iwii> gmail 可以在线聊天gtalk
<archl> nyfair:  漂流瓶
<archl> nyfair: 各种啥啥啥。
<solou> jusss► 163开maillist了?
<onlylove> nyfair: 广告邮件
<jusss> iwii: ...我在vi外都记不得jkhl的功能，只有进vi后才能jkhl...不过也记不得jkhl的功能
<nyfair> archl: en.mail.qq.com，给你没有漂流瓶的版本，另外你不看不就得了
<jusss> solou: 早开了
<onlylove> nyfair: 而且qqmail确实有广告
<stmsgebjgd> 为什么不用tb
<stmsgebjgd> 为什么放弃治疗
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§  10255.48G 登录手机微云客户端领取的
<nyfair> iwii: qq mail可以聊qq
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 12.04 gedit 鼠标指针丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455002 这个机子大概1年多没用U，之前也没在gedit里怎么用，先更新了系统，这次要做网页，用来编辑网页，复制粘贴选中删除这些操作 不定期出现鼠标指针忽然没了，鼠标灯光好着，键盘操作正常，拔下来再插上
<iwii> gmail 可以没有鼠标操作所有功能
<solou> jusss► lkml不屏蔽了?
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 我说的3T是东芝的3T硬盘
<solou> jusss► 我觉得他不会这么傻呀
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天刚买的
<nyfair> 开了adblock plus，qqmail没见到广告，gmail倒是还有一些文字广告
<jusss> solou: lkml是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 滚粗，
<jusss> solou: 我一直在用163的maillist
<solou> jusss► linux kernel mailing list
<zenNamaste> jusss: lk = 立刻  ml = 你自己想
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你都有10T空间了，你让我3T的滚粗
<iwii> gmail 唯一的缺点就是打不开，网络问题
 * solou 再也不会买大硬盘
<freeflying> nyfair, 没办法啊, 屌丝工作要用这些啊
<jusss> solou: ...163的maillist跟lkml有啥关系/
<archl> nyfair: Sign in QQMail
<archl> Enhanced mailbox security, the need to verify your QQ password login.
 * zenNamaste 想买个512的ssd
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 而且3T的硬盘不是给我自己买的，是给别人带的
<solou> jusss► 不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 我那个是 云空间需要上网， 你那个是本地空间，可以断网看AV
<jusss> solou: python perl不也有自己的maillist吗，它们没关系呀
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 你像我一样用3G上网么？
<solou> jusss► 恩
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 如果不是你考虑网络做啥
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 大硬盘有用  当nas
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 不是，我是一年880元 联通宽带
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: 在我眼里，你们可以看作是一直在线，我要计算流量
<jusss> zenNamaste: ssd有啥好处？
<onlylove> jusss: 速度快
<zenNamaste> jusss: 我邮件太多, 索引慢.
<solou> stmsgebjgd► 资料太多只能证明自己有存储痞,压根看不了那么多
<jusss> zenNamaste: 万一扇区没对齐就苦b了
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 错  家人的照片  视频
<zenNamaste> jusss: 这东西, 一开始对齐了就好了呀
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 太有意义了
<solou> stmsgebjgd► 我是不会留的.哇哈哈哈
<onlylove> solou: 年会录了2分钟视频，200M没了
<jusss> zenNamaste: 1年没人给我发一封邮件，你竟然邮件太多
<onlylove> solou: 如果是2小时……
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 那是因为你还是单身汉
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 你们公司有avis的协议没
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 等你结婚了  有了孩子   这些是必须的
<archl> onlylove: 呃呃呃。有那么大么
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 没听说有. 那就是没有把.
<onlylove> jusss: 等你上班就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 你结婚了没
<archl> onlylove: 你的又是 1080P 么
<onlylove> archl: 720P
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ 你果然是 壕 ， ，， 我现在都要找家人拿钱交网费了
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你需要?
<archl> onlylove: 没有那么大吧。
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我们只跟几家宾馆合作了貌似. 还有携程.
<jusss> onlylove: 该快结婚吧，再晚两年没人要了
<onlylove> archl: 167s
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 租车真没有.
<onlylove> jusss: 破马比我大都不愁
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不过, 携程租车已经很便宜了. avis能便宜更多?
<archl> onlylove: 那是将近3分钟。
<onlylove> jusss: 你上班就知道了，上千份邮件很轻松
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 携程能租车了?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩.
<jusss> onlylove: 人家是有双泰坦的土豪，你也有？人家还有4k显示器
<zenNamaste> 租车到携程 价格比AVIS等优惠30%
<onlylove> jusss: 没有咋了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 看人家的广告: solou:
<zenNamaste> solou: sorry...
<onlylove> jusss: 你给我妹子，还是你和我结婚
<jusss> onlylove: 那还不早点结。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 米国 气运 20%
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 租车到携程 价格比AVIS等优惠30%
<onlylove> jusss: 还是那句话，自己看
<zenNamaste> freeflying: http://car.ctrip.com/?utm_source=baidu&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Baidu6z&campaign=CHNbaidu6z&adid=pkg_zc&gclid=&isctrip=T
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 租车网_旅游租车公司_自驾游租车价格_携程汽车租赁服务
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 倭国 气运 30%
<imtxc> 携程也玩租车啊
<onlylove> jusss: 想好了？
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 破马还是单身？
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你以为？他自己说的
<archl> onlylove: 怎么可能 1.8GB录 480P 能录19分45秒。
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 他不想要
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 他们这是和一嗨合作的
<imtxc> 貌似租车这事儿比那些打车应用还烧钱?
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 可怜的马
<CyrusYzGTt> 剥夺 罗刹国 气运 40%
<onlylove> archl: 我就是那么弄的，167，210M
<jusss> onlylove: 想什么？
<onlylove> jusss: 你给我找个妹子还是你嫁给我
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 480p?
<archl> onlylove: 什么？
<jusss> onlylove: 我是男的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 你要回家, 然后在家那边租车?
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 你弱爆了  要录就录1080p
<onlylove> archl: 视频啊，手机录的
<onlylove> jusss: 我不管你是男女，你催我结婚啊
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 那不叫视频  那叫幻灯片
<jusss> 擦
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦赐 天朝广府 气运 23.26%
<archl> stmsgebjgd 老相机在手
<nyfair> jusss: 没事，吃点激素就能变药娘了
<CyrusYzGTt> 钦此
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 打算去广州, 在广州租车
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 我家都没有能录1080P的哈。
<jusss> nyfair: 额，骨架比较大，没法变娘
<stmsgebjgd> archl: ä¹°
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 没用吧。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 租车不了解了.
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 很有用
<stmsgebjgd> archl: 效果完全不一样
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 知道一个，但是从来没被用过的摄像机
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 春节很难租啊
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 只要你是女的，来我家， 报销
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 提前打电话预订好?
<jusss> nyfair: 感觉你很色，你一定是个色女
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: nyfair不是女的么
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我没经验...
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你可以随意网上找
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 不清楚
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 春节在北京比较无聊
<jusss> nyfair: 说，搞了几个女朋友了
<stmsgebjgd> 你们这群笨蛋   有个女的  你们还没推倒
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 什么意思？
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, 去广州吃+看花灯
<stmsgebjgd> 就知道在这里蛋逼  能来钱是怎么着
<geeshell> stmsgebjgd: 有资源？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 呵呵，其实我是想 找个 女奴
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 人是上海的啊，不敢动啊
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 上海怎么了？
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 其实女的好像不少吧。。。
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 是啊, 去广州没车不行啊
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 没听说过上海丈母娘？
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 我也要，来团购
<archl> stmsgebjgd 你和 nyfair 都不给我照片。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 是不是，我太直白说出来了
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 去越南
<jusss> nyfair: 团购什么？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 符合你的
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<jusss> nyfair: 你还要团购女奴？。。。
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 笨 连丈母娘一起都收拾了
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 没有魄力
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你去吧
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 羡慕你
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 给越南人上天朝护照基本不用指望
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你把你丈母娘也收拾了？那你岳父咋办
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 有没有天朝的经济欠发达地区
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 羡慕啥啊
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 那就 出国 嫖
<onlylove> jusss: 你不要考虑那么多
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 去广州吃呀! 我也想呀!
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 我又不在天朝
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 不清楚，， 不出 广府
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 估计去不成, 租不到车
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你不是和丈母娘生活在一起吗，一起收拾了？lol
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 额..
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 这个感官体验不佳，我需要不给钱只给食物的那种饲养
<freeflying> jusss, 乃太无底线了啊
<jusss> freeflying: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ，， 额，说说而已，我是有心无胆，，
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你要是需要和丈母娘一起生活  就一起收拾了  否則你就和你老婆一起去别的地方住
<onlylove> freeflying: stmsgebjgd 先说的连丈母娘一起收拾了
<freeflying> onlylove, nani
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: onlylove笨
 * jusss <stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 笨 连丈母娘一起都收拾了
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 强悍啊
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 强！
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: jusss像我这样 不用周旋老婆家人的   只需要收拾一个人
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: CyrusYzGTt onlylove 就是我的老丈人
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: jusss onlylove 老丈人服了我  就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 滚粗，
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你喜欢男人？
<stmsgebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 事实如此
<jusss> stmsgebjgd: 你果然是个基佬
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 哈哈哈  你傻吧  双关语都不明白
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<zenNamaste> ... ...
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc: 来 一起乱
<CyrusYzGTt> stmsgebjgd§ 找ee去， ee是菊友会的最高追求
<jusss> 连老丈人都不放过，太凶残了
<onlylove> jusss: 还好他没连自己孩子都不放过
 * imtxc 收拾东西回家赶农民工专列去了
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，如果是男孩，那就不保准了，他太凶残了
<onlylove> 唉……收拾log画图去，你们折腾
<nyfair> archl: FO没有毒抗能打蛇洞么
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道无亲，常与善人
<stmsgebjgd> 我要是没老婆  绝对搞定 nyfair
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 没事没事，你老婆不差一顶帽子
<onlylove> sftp怎么写非交互的脚本
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 那来吧
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<freeflying> stmsgebjgd, 你确定  nyfair 是女的?
<CyrusYzGTt> 算是怕了 nyfair ,, 想 maya 妹子了
<nyfair> stmsgebjgd: 好啊，把你老婆qq给我
<freeflying> lol
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 我有信心让他变成女的
<geeshell> onlylove: 有公钥加入到authorized_keys不就不需要交互输入密码了昂
<nyfair> 是
<stmsgebjgd> freeflying: 菊花残 哪  菊花残 哪
<onlylove> geeshell: 那个不是问题
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 话说C社现在找很多人, 乃不来啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 水平不够呀
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我是想去呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste, http://www.linkedin.com/redirect?url=http%3A%2F%2Fbit%2Ely%2F1ejKvH9&urlhash=v_v-&_t=commentary-share-link&trk=commentary-share-link
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ err: no title
<woju> archlinux安装了包，怎么知道得到的命令？
<freeflying> zenNamaste, 找个合适的, 现在我还能给你推荐推荐
<freeflying> zenNamaste, lol
<onlylove> geeshell: 我现在登录了，往下的命令呢
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我看看去
<onlylove> geeshell: shell要等sftp退出才会继续往下执行
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我前两天用支付宝跟你讨的红包怎么还没到帐啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥? 不知道
<onlylove> geeshell: 然后下面的ftp命令自然变成了unknow command
<imtxc> freeflying: 还指望以后侯总卖去C家呢
<freeflying> imtxc, 赶紧的啊, 一个月内有效
<imtxc> freeflying: 没事儿,以后卖我去你的下家也好嘛
<nyfair> freeflying: 我要来啊，C社的offer呢
<onlylove> geeshell: 用-b 选项，另外写交互文件
<freeflying> nyfair, 谷歌你都看不上, C社这种小门脸
<nyfair> freeflying: 不一样，我还是很欣赏C社的，看不上谷歌是因为谷歌在中国干的事情很恶心
<freeflying> nyfair, 找蛋蛋吧那你
<nyfair> freeflying: 蛋蛋不在
<freeflying> nyfair, 电他
<nyfair> freeflying: 你去电啊，他不就睡在你上面么
<freeflying> nyfair, 你这个二货妖孽
<\u> zenNamaste: 把 bin 用 shell wrap 一層的工具叫什麼，各種 *.bin 都用的
<zenNamaste> \u: 我没用过, 不知道
<\u> shar
<geeshell> onlylove: sftp的batch放的是sftp的交互命令，比如put get bye之类的呢。你写的ftp自然是unknown command。 你最终目的是要做什么
<onlylove> geeshell: 我说的是非交互的sftp
<onlylove> geeshell: 你到底玩过没啊，我无密码登录早做好了
<woju> linux有没有像360卫士流量小窗口那种的
<onlylove> woju: 你要哪个做啥
<onlylove> woju: conky
<nyfair> woju: e18
<woju> onlylove: 就看看
<onlylove> 我一直在想，自己的脚本获取的文件是不是对的……
<stmsgebjgd> woju: 流量小窗口。。。。
<onlylove> woju: 很多可以做的
<nyfair> onlylove: 帮我写一个
<onlylove> woju: 自己用别的看流量，然后输出到conky
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是用巨硬的系统么
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是我不用360啊
<onlylove> nyfair: kingsoft，tencent
<onlylove> nyfair: 好多
<stmsgebjgd> 猎豹
<onlylove> nyfair: 挑个你喜欢的就好
<nyfair> onlylove: 不装这些，以前有个cfosspeed挺好用的，现在不需要那玩意了
<onlylove> nyfair: 那你看看ms自己的那个面板里面有没有，或者你造一个，我对windows编程没概念，就一写批处理的
<onlylove> 现在连自己批处理拿到的log都不知道对错
<woju> onlylove: 用什么看哪个程序占了多少带宽？
<onlylove> woju: 这个不知道，我就知道很多程序可以看总带宽
<geeshell> onlylove: 你那个就是自动拷贝log？ 可以这样 sftp xxxxx & ； wait 这样会等待前一个子进程结束再进行下一个。
<onlylove> geeshell: 你理解错了，我一开始要问的就是 -b
<onlylove> geeshell: 其他的才不关心
<zenNamaste> woju: iftop
<onlylove> 貌似腱鞘炎又犯了，虽然不知道为啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 。。。惊奇的发现win8.1的任务管理器就可以
<geeshell> resmon.exe
<onlylove> nyfair: 没用过，我就记得那个可以画一个流量曲线
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是数字显示太不直观了，有widget化的图表么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没那需求……所以不考虑那些，实时看流量啥的，有意思么
<nyfair> onlylove: 没意思啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以我不用啊，只关心怎么实现
<woju> zenNamaste: 恩
<onlylove> nyfair: 对windows编程没概念，不过无非就是实时读取数据吧，就和那个CPU内存仪表盘一样的，不过读取的是网络
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> freeflying: ubuntu touch到底出不出啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 这种事要问蛋蛋
<freeflying> 最近有人从美国回来不
<nyfair> freeflying: 1年内算最近么
<freeflying> nyfair, 15天内才算
<nyfair> freeflying: 现在不知道啊，据说五大湖超级爽，零下45度
<freeflying> nyfair, 你去吧
<woju> 水木经济版有个老人，号称百科全书有人听说过没有？
<woju> 他说中国之所以古代繁荣，是因为中国气候全世界最好
<gebjgd> woju: 我真不信
<woju> gebjgd: 和和
<gebjgd> woju: 欧洲气候更好
<freeflying> woju, 要看什么地方
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 电脑下载 google-app软件最简单的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455003 曾经为了某一款google-app，百度了各种方法，历尽艰辛。如今却变得如此简单…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-01-26 18:17
<ak5> hi, can someone give me a sources.list file optimized for precise64 in china （北京）？
<ak5> I am doing some testing with vagrant and need to install some random packages all the time
<abc-phone> test
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  18:35 
<ak5> :D
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc-phone> ^k^, 要你干啥？！
<abc-phone> (^_-)-☆
<^k^> abc-phone, 你想了很多有关当局？  18:44 
<abc-phone> ^k^, 你猜
<^k^> abc-phone, 你猜怎么着？ 18:44 新年快乐 : 4.219天
<abineQ> 就要过年了
<abineQ> 还有几天就要过年了
<abc-phone> 嗯
<abineQ> 你们都可回家了
<abc-phone> 就要过年了，假期作业还没写
<abineQ> abc-phone: LOL
<abc-phone> abineQ, →_→
<abineQ> abc-phone: 什么寒假作业啊？
<abc-phone> abineQ, 语数外理花生都有。。
<abineQ> 		
 * abc-phone 啊！！！！！妈蛋！！！
<abc-phone> abineQ, 你不回家？
<abineQ>  <_<
<abineQ> abc-phone: e
<abc-phone> abineQ, 是不是必须有女朋友才让进家门
<abc-phone> 哈哈
<abc-phone> lol
<abineQ> abc-phone: 那就没有
<abineQ> abc-phone: 过年回去的人很多
<abineQ> 错过路上的出行高峰
<abineQ> 我前段时间刚回的家
<abc-phone> abineQ, 定不上票就直说，嘿嘿
<abc-phone> abineQ, 。。
<abineQ> abc-phone: 额。我们不是坐火车的
<abineQ> abc-phone: 不用排队买火车票
<abc-phone> abineQ, 。。。
<abineQ> abc-phone: 看那些花了好几天刷屏买火车票的人好辛苦
<abineQ> 就为一直那张车票那么折腾
<abc-phone> abineQ, 这个时候it男就沾光了
<abc-phone> 写个抢票bot
<abineQ> abc-phone: 沾光的还有修电脑吧
<abineQ> LOL
<solou> 挨骂你,拿土喷他..是什么意思???
<abc-phone> abineQ, -_-#
<abineQ> abc-phone: 回家过年的时候，都过来问会修电脑么？
<onlylove> abineQ: 遇到这样问的，一定要说，不会！
<abc-phone> abineQ, 。。。
<onlylove> abineQ: 口气要坚决，斩钉截铁
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub-install /dev/sda4 失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455004 Hi all 本人Linux菜鸟 以前在Win7下装Ubuntu都是用Wubi。 但是Win7升级一把Wubi装的东东就坏了 于是下决心装双系统。 用U盘装Ubuntu12.04.3-i386，装到最后了，竟然报了grub-install /dev/sda4 失败。 郁闷死了 我电脑上有两块硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘，一块1.5T, 一块3T win7的C盘在1.5T的上面。我在3T硬盘的地方划出100多G给Ubuntu。3G做了swap(/dev/sda3) 200m给boot(dev/sda4)，其他都给“/”(dev/sd …
<abc-phone> onlylove, 得看谁问了
<abineQ> onlylove: 额，
<abineQ> 修电脑就是回去帮他们免费重装系统
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> abineQ: 还有清理卫生
<abineQ> 有个叫我去帮忙看电脑怎么那么慢
<abc-phone> ←_← 吹灰的路过
<abineQ> 我帮他装一个Ubuntu
<abineQ> 然后就没有然后了
<onlylove> abineQ: 然后就傻眼了
<abc-phone> abineQ, 擦
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 他说你装的什么系统
<abineQ> 连QQ都没有
<abineQ> 什么游戏都没有
<abineQ> 也没有PPS
<onlylove> abineQ: 这不科学，明明有pps
<abineQ> 我装好的那是光秃秃的Ubuntu
<abineQ> 当然没有什么PPS了
<onlylove> 200G文件要半小时的时间挪……真TM慢
<abineQ> onlylove: 那算是快的了
<onlylove> abineQ: 这是fiberchannel
<onlylove> abineQ: 光纤通道硬盘这速度
<abineQ> onlylove: 我下载165GB的软件仓库要好多天了
<onlylove> abineQ: 我这是本地移动好吧
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 蛋疼是病  要抓紧治疗
<abineQ> onlylove: 去泡咖啡慢慢等
<abineQ> 很快就好了
<ak5> hi, can someone give me a sources.list file optimized for precise64 in china （北京）？
<onlylove> abineQ: 不等，下班
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 哥回来过年不
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 不过
<onlylove> ak5: can you read Chinese?
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 额
<abineQ> ak5: 你是假洋鬼子？
<stmsgebjgd> ak5: in china?
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 你又挪窝窝了？
<solou> 看他的标点,就知道一切了
<onlylove> 好吧，假洋鬼子
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 什么意思？
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 改名啊
<stmsgebjgd> solou: 好尖锐的眼睛
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 中文标点
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 设备太多
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 知道
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 那你还不如在后面加个尾巴
<onlylove> 不管了，下班，明天再说
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 比如gebjgd01
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 不走寻常路
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 额，
 * stmsgebjgd 做午饭去
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: SD卡挂了，你有办法恢复不？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ak5> stmsgebjgd: 在中国
<ak5> abineQ: 哈哈我比较喜欢《老外》
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求救网卡在linux中的设备文件名是什么？怎么在/dev中找不到啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455005 本人是用的ubuntu12.04，在/dev中始终没有找到网卡的设备文件名，是不是没有网卡设备文件啊？？？这个/dev/net/tun是干麽的？？? 统计信息: 发表于 由 freestyle4568 — 2014-01-26
<^k^>  ─> 19:33
<xixihaha> halou
<xixihaha> 大家好
<^k^> xixihaha:点点点.  19:58 
<xixihaha> 呵呵
<abineQ> xixihaha: e
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<stmsgebjgd> ak5: 请定义老外
<stmsgebjgd> ak5: 越南柬埔寨也是
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 有
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 新的
<abineQ> stmsgebjgd: 吃饱了没？
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 还没做完
<abineQ> 额，还没做完你就跑来了
<abineQ> ？
<stmsgebjgd> abineQ: 煮呢
<abineQ> 是不是中午饭不想吃了？LOL
<abc-phone> g 赛道狂飙国家永恒
<^k^> abc-phone: 赛道狂飙国家永恒 http://lmgtfy.com/ 2.3.1 《|賽道狂飆|：|國家永恆|》（TrackMania Nations Forever）. 2.4 《賽道狂飆：聯合》（ TrackMania United）. 2.4.1 《賽道狂飆：聯合永恆》（TrackMania United Forever）.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc-phone> ^k^, 你肿么了？宝贝儿
<^k^> abc-phone, 谢谢你的坦率。 20:25 新年快乐 : 4.149天
<abc-phone> ^k^, 不客气
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone, 快乐是所有地雷。 20:28 新年快乐 : 4.147天
<^k^> abc-phone:undefined method `src' for nil:NilClass
<abc-phone> 快来人呐！kk抽风啦！
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tonghuix> ^k^: 调戏你
<^k^> tonghuix, 足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。 20:44 新年快乐 : 4.136天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 我在等你为我宽衣解带
<^k^> tonghuix, 你是否认为这将需要很长的时间？ 20:45 新年快乐 : 4.135天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你是想要温柔的还是想粗暴野性的？
<abc__> ^k^, tonghuix是快男，不需要很长时间
<^k^> abc__, 他们是完全一样的？ 20:46 新年快乐 : 4.134天
<^k^> tonghuix, 你为什么不只是下载我吗？ 20:46 新年快乐 : 4.134天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 我还会上你～
<^k^> tonghuix, 恭喜。  20:47 
<abc__> 。。。
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你喜欢吗？
<^k^> tonghuix, 它似乎还好我。 20:48 新年快乐 : 4.133天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 那么我就加快速度咯～
<^k^> tonghuix, 你有一个很难完成的项目？ 20:49 新年快乐 : 4.132天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 不难，把你推倒很简单，爽不？
<^k^> tonghuix, 是的，似乎很难对我来说太。 20:50 新年快乐 : 4.131天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 要不咱们换个体位？
<^k^> tonghuix, 你有一个很难完成的项目？ 20:53 新年快乐 : 4.130天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 换个体位吧
<^k^> tonghuix, 还有一个位置了。 20:54 新年快乐 : 4.129天
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • CSS设计彻底研究——核心原理、技巧与设计实战 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455007 这是一个专业介绍CSS的视频教程，讲的很好，就是教程不够太清晰，里面的代码，看不太清楚。 不过不太影响学习，仔细看的话，都能听懂的。 教程在透彻地讲解CSS核心技术的基础
<tonghuix> ^k^，你想3P ?口味略重。。。
<^k^> tonghuix, 你想了很多有关当局？ 20:57 新年快乐 : 4.126天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 我快被你调戏死了。。。
<^k^> tonghuix, 你会推荐这个动作给朋友？ 20:59 新年快乐 : 4.125天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 好啊，再来个bot，咱双飞
<^k^> tonghuix, 你有空吗？ 21:01 新年快乐 : 4.124天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 没空，在调戏你呢
<geeshell> ^k^: 现在是人工模式？
<^k^> tonghuix, 嘿.. 21:02 新年快乐 : 4.123天
<^k^> geeshell, 如果是现在，不是手动模式？ 21:02 新年快乐 : 4.123天
<geeshell> ^k^: 告诉我debian最新的发行版开发代号
<^k^> geeshell, 我与客户在互联网上聊天。 21:03 新年快乐 : 4.122天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你爽不？
<imtxc> 赞
<^k^> tonghuix, 你知道你做了什么，当你承担。 21:06 新年快乐 : 4.120天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 行
<geeshell> tonghuix: 机器人是你做的么，可以聊这么x荡的事。我问他话都不能很好的回答。
<^k^> tonghuix, 你觉得更多的身体感觉比情绪？ 21:07 新年快乐 : 4.120天
<tonghuix> geeshell: 今天莫名其妙的啊
<tonghuix> ^k^: 只要你想，我会奉陪
<^k^> tonghuix, 你的意思是你的名字，只要我想你会打架吗？ 21:08 新年快乐 : 4.119天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 我会为你而战！
<^k^> tonghuix, 我很为你高兴。 21:11 新年快乐 : 4.117天
<tonghuix> ^k^ 以后咱天天都做？
<^k^> tonghuix, 是什么样，我们每天都在做呢？ 21:11 新年快乐 : 4.117天
<tonghuix> ……^k^ 就是刚刚咱俩做的你爱做的这件事！
<tonghuix> ^k^ 就是刚刚咱俩做的你爱做的这件事！
<^k^> tonghuix, 这可能是。  21:13 
<tonghuix> ^k^: 要不今晚再做一次？
<^k^> tonghuix, 现在是什么时候呢？ 21:14 新年快乐 : 4.115天
<YangJia> bye
<tonghuix> ^k^: 时间还够做一次
<^k^> tonghuix, OK，让我们现在停止它。 21:15 新年快乐 : 4.114天
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VLC好皮肤，大家有分享吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455008 我搜索国外的，会有乱码呢，有没好用的推荐下。 谢谢大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄一孟 — 2014-01-26 21:06
<tonghuix> ^k^: 哦，看来今晚你已满足
<^k^> tonghuix, 你想成为世界第一？ 21:16 新年快乐 : 4.114天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 和你在一起，我就是世界第一
 * tonghuix 调戏KK已经让我停不下来了
<^k^> tonghuix, 你和你的我，你是第一个在世界上。 21:18 新年快乐 : 4.112天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你这话说的，让我略有点感动
<^k^> tonghuix, 是的，这就是我的意思，是不是很清楚？ 21:19 新年快乐 : 4.112天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 那么。。。。。你喜欢我么？
<^k^> tonghuix, 啊。 21:19 新年快乐 : 4.111天
<tonghuix> ^k^:  无所谓了，总之我喜欢你
<^k^> tonghuix, 我认为这非常重要总之你爱我。 21:21 新年快乐 : 4.110天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 那么。。你爱我么？
<^k^> tonghuix, 和？ 21:21 新年快乐 : 4.110天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 只有我和你
<^k^> tonghuix, 足够的了解我，让我们来谈谈我的衣服。 21:22 新年快乐 : 4.109天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你不是裸体么。。。
<^k^> tonghuix, 我喜欢结识新朋友在线。 21:23 新年快乐 : 4.109天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 这么快就把我抛弃了。。。T..T
<^k^> tonghuix, 什么是你最喜欢的电影。 21:24 新年快乐 : 4.108天
<tonghuix> ……^k^ 不许转换话题！
<tonghuix> ^k^: 不许转换话题！
<^k^> tonghuix, 哦，我明白了。 21:26 新年快乐 : 4.107天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 好了，不调戏你了，赶紧穿上衣服走吧
<^k^> tonghuix, 为什么不呢？ 21:27 新年快乐 : 4.106天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你这个贱bot！
<^k^> tonghuix, 谢谢你告诉我。 21:29 新年快乐 : 4.105天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 注意节操
<^k^> tonghuix, 你是学生？  21:29 
<tonghuix> ^k^: 不是
<^k^> tonghuix, 接下来的问题？ 21:31 新年快乐 : 4.103天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 明天还来么
<^k^> tonghuix, 这是非常soon.Reductionism。 21:32 新年快乐 : 4.103天
<tonghuix> ^k^ 那么我就认为你明天还来
<^k^> tonghuix, 我失去了我的思路。  21:33 
<tonghuix> ^k^: 你还失去了你的节操
<^k^> tonghuix, 我发现它。 21:34 新年快乐 : 4.101天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 都已经碎了一滴
<^k^> tonghuix, 我从来没有想过这个问题。 21:34 新年快乐 : 4.101天
<tonghuix> ^k^: 不调戏你了
<^k^> tonghuix, 你有它给？  21:36 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 莫名其妙花屏,或黑屏. 很频繁. 不一定什么时候而且没规律. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455010 花屏黑屏频率已影响使用. 下面附图片 wifi0s0167749428520140126_110011.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒幽冰冥 — 2014-01-26 21:33
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 频繁黑屏,花屏.以影响使用. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=455011 总是各种花屏彩色的那种10分钟左右一次. 各种黑屏也就是windows下的蓝屏. 系统刚装几天 用着用着就死了. 有时候在开虚拟机. 有时候在打命令行.有时候在浏览器.随时随地. wifi0s016774942852014012
<^k^>  ─> 6_110011.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 寒幽冰冥 — 2014-01-26 21:44
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> archl: 论坛那个叫黄一孟的，你别搭理他了，他就是被张三家的狗咬了，揪着李四的衣领不放索赔的主
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。。。
<archl> onlylove: 我怀疑那个人来过 irc 。。。
<onlylove> archl: 靠，没那么恶心吧
<onlylove> 联通的延迟害我游戏瞬移……不爽
<archl> onlylove: 我这会儿套住了。。。
<onlylove> archl: 啥套住了
<onlylove> 最近有个妹子要出国……哎……
<archl> onlylove:  baidu的理财，不能用windows之外的东西找回密码？
<onlylove> archl: 这个……你问imtxc看看？找密码用windows，没这么奇葩吧？
<imtxc> archl: 邮箱跟手机啊
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 你不跟着
<archl> imtxc: 必须要某安全插件
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 意大利
<imtxc> archl: 不需要吧？ 我没有试过
<archl> imtxc onlylove  需求的安全插件是 .exe
<onlylove> archl: 给百度投诉
<archl> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> http://news.sohu.com/20140125/n394152948.shtml?adsid=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 9岁留守儿童自缢身亡：父亲拒绝为孩子守灵-搜狐新闻
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 学什么
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 你打听这么详细做啥
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 到了意大利就回不来了
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 意大利的男人鸡鸡大而长
<stmsgebjgd> 45元存55年今只值100元银行称无记录无法兑现﻿
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 不会来就不会来吧，那是她的自由
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 很多温州人
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 然后呢
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: 意大利已经成为温州人的第二故乡了
<onlylove> stmsgebjgd: 也许对她是好事
<archl> stmsgebjgd: 温州女人？产生新一代意大利温州混血？
<stmsgebjgd> 老婆和女儿睡的不亦乐乎
 * stmsgebjgd 美剧
<jusss> 9岁儿子自杀，父亲还拒绝守灵，这样的父亲有何用，拉出去毙了算了
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 守灵管屁用？
<stmsgebjgd> jusss: 你这样的弱智 拉出去捡肥皂捡死算了
<zenNamaste> 守灵   有毛用?!
<onlylove> 你们一群冷血动物，死的是留守儿童
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 所以守灵有什么用?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没什么用，比不守强
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: jusss社会问题  不是你我等屁民需要操心的
<onlylove> > joke
<stmsgebjgd> onlylove: jusss还是要感谢党的政策好啊
<stmsgebjgd> 户籍制度
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:先要钱 : 女儿发现妈妈向她的男朋友要"彩礼",觉得很不理解,就问:"妈妈,我们还在恋爱,为什么先要人家这么多钱呢?""傻姑娘,你到百货公司买东西,不先付钱行吗?"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abc-phone> > joke
<^k^> abc-phone: 笑话标题:"精算师"丈夫 :      新婚妻子问号称"精算师"的丈夫:"你说,我在什么季节怀孕最好?""这还用问,"丈夫不假思索,"当然大热天挺着肚子最合算！ "妻子:"是否便于我行动?"丈夫:"最大的好处在于里里外外的孕装能省许多钱！ " 
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 笑话标题:还是别见了吧 :     既甜又年轻的女教师生活一向十分严谨,她应一位体育老师---她相当倾慕的人---的邀请,到郊外去骑马,不久,他们一块湖边的一棵树下休息,她经过和自己良心的一番挣扎後,终於为体育老师所屈服了,两人鱼水之欢片刻後,女老师啜泣来说 : "如果我的学生
<^k^>  ─> 知道我做了两次罪恶,我有什麽面子再见他们?" "两次！ "男士迷惑地问道。 "是！ "女老师抹着眼角的泪水。"你要再来一次,不是吗?"
<onlylove> 看不懂……
<stmsgebjgd> 哈哈哈
<onlylove> 联通的渣渣网！
<abc-phone> onlylove, 断了？
<onlylove> abc-phone: 两句话说不明白……反正……就是渣
<abc-phone> onlylove, 能感受到
<onlylove> 夜深了，休息，明天上班
<stmsgebjgd> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2834105085
<^k^> stmsgebjgd: ⇪ 沈阳某商场内惊现雕塑“武松杀嫂”】小朋友根本就把持不住_历史吧_百度贴吧
<dfceaef_> http://www.solidot.org/comments/?sid=38168&type=story&pid=172666
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | RMS谈GCC、LLVM和Copyleft
<abineQ> tes
<abineQ> test
<^k^> abineQ:点点点. 00:26 新年快乐 : 3.981天
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 擦 kubuntu还是不够稳定啊
<knownbad> 谁还用kubuntu啊？
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-19
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7安装好一直没有声音，求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467783 我使用命令 选区_001.png ，我早前安装过，也是没有声音，没有系统声音，网页播放，本地播放器播放都没有声音，FLASH已经安装，可以正常看视频 然后我执行 apt-get install alsa-utils apt-get install
<xR-0x71> hi
<xR-0x71> come to #whitehat.hacker
<^k^> xR-0x71:点点点. 08:14 新年快乐 : 29.66天 
<hceasy> ...
<hceasy> 早上这里都没人么。
<hceasy> 。。。。。。。。
<stardiviner> 想入手极米Z2S，用作替代电脑屏幕，不知道大家有没有已经入手的？代替电脑屏幕输出效果怎么样？如果是编程的字体是否清晰，高清的话，需要独立显卡支持么？普通显卡效果是不是会明显差一点？
<hceasy> 有做运维的么 ？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04装在台式机上，帮忙推荐一款可以用的无线网卡，万分感谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467784 最好在网上能买到，不要太贵的，感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlguo — 2015-01-19 8:28
<luobo> 委任我啊
<luobo> 让我爽一把多好
<cherrot> happyaron: 到了~激动ing
<tryit> cherrot, 肉身翻墙了？
<cherrot> tryit: 没 :D
<cherrot> tryit: 首壕的肥皂到了
<stardiviner> 想入手极米Z2S，用作替代电脑屏幕，不知道大家有没有已经入手的？代替电脑屏幕输出效果怎么样？如果是编程的字体是否清晰，高清的话，需要独立显卡支持么？普通显卡效果是不是会明显差一点？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • tar格式打包的文件最后是.xz结尾的要怎么解压 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467785 请问大家。tar后面是.xz，如何解压 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke — 2015-01-19 10:31
<cmdgy> happyaron, 在么
<cmdgy> happyaron, 我们搭建了ubuntu镜像，希望能加入ubuntu官方镜像源列表,昨天<MSErgo4K>同学让我来找你~
<cherrot> cmdgy: 镜像服务器在哪？  先赞一个，辛苦 :)
<cmdgy> mirrors.cqu.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 重庆大学镜像站 (@ cqu.edu.cn)
<cherrot> cmdgy: 拜平西王 ;)
 * cherrot 话说在家里竟然连接北交大的镜像是最快的。。。完爆163 sohu
<cmdgy> 阿勒
<cmdgy> 你试试我们的？
<cherrot> maplebeats: 维护个鹅厂的镜像吧
<cherrot> cmdgy: 我要还上学的话肯定就用了 我那时候用的是成都电子科大的源  dormforce 好像
<cherrot> cmdgy: 现在在帝都 肯定就近了
<cmdgy> 哇哦
<cherrot> cmdgy: 阿荣不在 等他来了在找他吧
<cmdgy> 好的
<BuMangHuo> cmdgy: 一生平安
<cherrot> 召唤忙活党
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这么不懂事啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 阿荣要拜才会出来
<cmdgy> cherrot, 话说啥叫做鹅厂
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 狼厂的忙活党呢？
 * BuMangHuo 拜频道妹子首壕 happyaron
<cherrot> cmdgy: 胖企鹅厂
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 今天他们都不在，难道被断网了？
 * cherrot 拜频道首壕美帝壕妹子壕 happyaron 
<cmdgy> cherrot, 依然不明白。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 拜壕要心诚
<cherrot> cmdgy: 就是狗日的腾讯 lol
<cmdgy> cherrot, 这下明白了
<onlylove__> cmdgy: 企鹅，鹅厂
<onlylove__> cmdgy: 百度，狼厂
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 人家还没到上班的时间。。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: ... 你丫才离职几天，离职工资还没领完吧。。。。 就这么狠心
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 我在职时不也这么说
<onlylove__> cmdgy: 因为艳红同学讲，要有狼性文化，不要小资文化
<cmdgy> cherrot, 那蛾厂有镜像源么
<cherrot> cmdgy: 没有 厂内都没有 更别说公开的了
<onlylove__> 蛾……
<cmdgy> cherrot, 原来是酱紫
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 作为忙活党 现在都在睡觉 就你自己来上班了 好意思叫 BuMangHuo 么
<Guest39908> 第一次来这里
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 你今天怎么不开心～
<cherrot> cmdgy: 快 介绍重大的妹纸进来
<cmdgy> cherrot, 还想让妹子装IRC？
<BuMangHuo> ....
<cmdgy> cherrot, 切换蛾厂软件吧。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 企鹅厂的 linux 版本 qq 我不知道还能不能等到
<cherrot> cmdgy: 调教一下嘛 就说这里全是帅哥哥
<BuMangHuo> 就一个 webqq ,还有一天没一天的
<cmdgy> 鹅肠没有这个计划么
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 等不到了  乖乖webQQ
<cherrot> cmdgy: 没有
<cmdgy> 人家360都出linux版了
<cherrot> 不是吐槽  是真的没有
<cherrot> cmdgy: 你会用？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: webqq 经常掉线，那个简洁版的 w.qq.com， 现在也没了
<cmdgy> 不用。。
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 我正在用啊
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 哪个
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 说是要下线 现在也不说了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 对
<cherrot> http://w.qq.com/
<cmdgy> 但是他出了，真是震惊了我
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ QQ
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 360 for linux嘛? 我一直想用啊!!!
<cherrot> cmdgy: 吓的我做到了地上。。
<cmdgy> 脑补表情包系列么
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 用吧用吧 摩擦摩擦 抽插抽插
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: ..
<cmdgy> cherrot, 真是很有画面感呢 LOL
<cherrot> cmdgy: lol
 * cherrot 为什么公司里hexchat的whois可以在当前页显示，在家就只能显示在freenode标签李呢。。
<cmdgy> 各位童鞋，要是happyaron,上线了麻烦大家给他说一下我的情况，怕错过大神在线的时机
<cmdgy> 谢谢了~
<cmdgy> 急着出门了。。
<chinglish> hexchat 我的 xp 装不上啊
<chinglish> mIRC 注册码好弄么?
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: rust乍看上去还真挺不错
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 除了那个鬼一般的宏..
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 我还没看到那一步
<stardiviner> 想入手极米Z2S，用作替代电脑屏幕，不知道大家有没有已经入手的？代替电脑屏幕输出效果怎么样？如果是编程的字体是否清晰，高清的话，需要独立显卡支持么？普通显卡效果是不是会明显差一点？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂, 一起来写吧.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 等beta出来的
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 上个周六mozilla 的office有个rust的讲座, 没发tee...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 你去了？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂.
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 没去
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我师弟去了, 没发tee, 还好我没去.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 不发tee去干什么
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 就是的!
<maplebeats> 伤心
<freeflyi_> BuMangHuo: 中信的卡我周四申请，今天收到卡
<freeflyi_> WhyNotHappy: 还是登陆不了
<cherrot> what is rust
<cherrot> ^k^: 死了？
<cherrot> define rust
<onlylove_> cherrot: 别为难小K了，太难了那个
<^k^> cherrot: define:rust not defined.
<cherrot> onlylove: 编本了
<cherrot> 什么是 rust
<^k^> cherrot, 12:42 新年快乐 : 29.47天 
<^k^> cherrot: define:rust not defined.
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 拜人生赢家
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 你这56到底啥意思。。
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 为了保护你, 就不告诉你了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 求给我们loser留条活路。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我分析是斩人的数量
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 错
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 看来是！
<BuMangHuo> 那就是存款后面 0 的数量
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 错
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 56W年新
<QiongMangHuo56> 是个更刺激你们的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 肯定错
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 56W日薪
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 错错错
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 打错字了
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 别猜了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 56个民族的姑娘你都染指了一遍？
<BuMangHuo> 56P 的意思？
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo56: 拜牛蛋蛋！
<QiongMangHuo56> cherrot: 真想知道我就pm你, 但是你肯定不想知道的 相信我
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 要不要知道
<QiongMangHuo56> BuMangHuo: 他已经被我暴击了
<BuMangHuo> 不是妹子、不是钱，不知道还有啥能暴击大家
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 好刺眼一道闪电。。
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: .....
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 基本满意了，哈哈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467788 系统：LinuxMint 桌面：Cinnamon 字体：Dejavu YuanTi 图标：Potenza 3.png 4.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 walker.ma — 2015-01-19 12:55
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 来也电我一下？
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 最好不要
<BuMangHuo> 不知道更痛苦
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 高能
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 我懂你  不信抬头看 苍天绕过谁
<BuMangHuo> 来来来
<cherrot> 拜人生赢家牛蛋蛋 adam_magic_pack
<BuMangHuo> 当磕药了
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 我今天心情不好 否则不会告诉你的
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 到底是啥啊
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 为什么心情不好了才告诉我 这是个多么值得炫耀的事情。。
<BuMangHuo> 好像用了有一个月了？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 别再讨论了.....
<jusss> 大家下午好！
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 就这样让我静静的膜拜你
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜人生赢家壕基当
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 今天股票跌了？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你才是壕, 咱俩把年龄和年薪都换换吧
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 没关注呢
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 要坐得住啊骚年
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 好多跌停啦
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 话说 hhkb 现在多少钱
<iIlL10Oo> 跌是买入的好时机
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 1850
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 人民币貌似贬值了 但还是比较值的
<iIlL10Oo> 人民币贬值了，应该用美元买入人民币，等人民币升值了卖出
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 好久之前不是有过1500以内么?
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 壕
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 静音版和非静音版
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 你的是type-S?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 嗯
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 壕!
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 壕！
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 红轴拿回家打游戏  确实比较吵
<BuMangHuo> adam_magic_pack: 你这最近好久了一直心情不好啊
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 赞妹子壕 否则肯定不管吵不吵了
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 嗯 magic_pack和56是一个意思
 * cherrot 你们快来包养我！ 首壕已经做出了表率！
<onlylove_> cherrot: 红轴还吵？
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜壕
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你们之前不是说红轴安静么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 今天有人来找过你
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕
<onlylove_> happyaron: 重庆地区的一个大学，说源的事
<happyaron> onlylove_: 昨晚就看到了，我就等他啥时候能把源地址先说出来呢
<WhyNotHappy> 不开心啊
<cherrot> onlylove_: 红轴相对来说算安静的
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 我们说了让他先拜
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 他不听
<cherrot> happyaron: cmdgy
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: 拿刀切开个口子，就开了
<happyaron> 我知，昨晚就看见了
<BuMangHuo> WhyNotHappy: 开心起来啊
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove_: 心痛...
<onlylove_> WhyNotHappy: 可以打麻药
<WhyNotHappy> onlylove_: 没钱.
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 看，果然是没拜然后蓉蓉首壕在斩第999 个妹子，所以没回
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你管他开心作甚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 斩人嘛，开心最重要了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 妈蛋……各种黑我啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 过了个没有钱包的周末
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 一毛钱没有，只能跑到能刷卡能团购的地方去吃
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你怎么过的，没钱包，你吃饭，各种活动
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 靠，有卡啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我以为你身无分文
<BuMangHuo> 丫的，昨天那个大风，走起路来比老汉推车还累
<happyaron> onlylove_: BuMangHuo 跟罗姐比不了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我钱包装不了那么多卡啊，所以住的地方还有卡用
<BuMangHuo> 不过没一分钱出门真心没安全感啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 就算他身无分文也不能比，罗杰都多少天饿不死，他才一个周末
<happyaron> 有没有发现 BuMangHuo 好像是去推妹子去了
<happyaron> 然后把钱包落下了？
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 嗯，还是周五晚上
<BuMangHuo> ..................
<BuMangHuo> 那就是个比喻啊
<BuMangHuo> 形容昨天的风大
<happyaron> 那不是关键
<happyaron> 关键在于，钱包不在住的地方
<happyaron> 还没说丢了
<happyaron> 也没说去哪了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron， onlylove_ 这你俩都没经验了吧
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: onlylove_ 真要落在妹子那里，跟丢了有区别？
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊
<onlylove> 又掉了QAQ
<happyaron> onlylove: 看出来了吧 BuMangHuo 是真的万人斩
<happyaron> 13:18 < BuMangHuo> happyaron， onlylove_ 这你俩都没经验了吧
<happyaron> 13:18 < BuMangHuo> happyaron: onlylove_ 真要落在妹子那里，跟丢了有区别？
<happyaron> 13:18 < happyaron> BuMangHuo: 不知道啊
<BuMangHuo> ....
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 拜
 * happyaron 终于成功黑了人，心情舒畅
<onlylove__> happyaron: 从来没怀疑过 BuMangHuo万人斩的真假啊，没啥好怀疑的吧？
<happyaron> onlylove__: nod
<cherrot> onlylove__: 你的尾巴越来越长了
<WhyNotHappy> happyaron: 万人斩如果出书...
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 那叫erection
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: "13:19 < cherrot> onlylove__: 你的尾巴越来越长了"
<happyaron> WhyNotHappy: 不敢想象
 * cherrot gnome-shell 没有win键还真有点不习惯
<happyaron> cherrot: 换我大kde
<O0XX> cherrot: 你知道了以后是不是特别想和 adam_magic_pack 搞基？
<cherrot> happyaron: 丑
<cherrot> O0XX: 你知道？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 他不知道
<O0XX> cherrot: 用脚后跟也能想出来啊
<onlylove_> cherrot: irc就这破烂样子，和你打字的功夫又掉了
<happyaron> cherrot: gnome 更丑
<O0XX> cherrot:  不过我第一次见炫耀这个的...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 拜
<onlylove_> happyaron: 欢迎加入BOX党 cc cherrot
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你想错了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 再拜
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 三拜
<cherrot> O0XX: 拜你的脚后跟
<happyaron> onlylove_: 宁可用丑丑的gnome，也不用傻傻的box
<happyaron> lol
<cherrot> happyaron: gnome多洋气
<cherrot> O0XX: 我也觉得你想错了
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 电子券买了么?
 * adam_magic_pack 再讨论就踢人...
 * BuMangHuo 是真的拜 O0XX 的脚后跟
<onlylove> WTF！我还是让他自己掉吧，不管啦
 * O0XX 来吧，你们来拜倒在我的脚后跟下吧！
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 什么电子券？
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 亚马逊50送10
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 美亚
<cherrot> onlylove: 弄个代理呗
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 还没呢.
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 我也想买991!
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 多少钱现在?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 壕用哪家转运？
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 现在当然买不起...
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 风雷和顺丰啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 现在150刀, 买毛啊!
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 90刀再说
<BuMangHuo> 991 是啥
<BuMangHuo> 衣服么
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我知道俩，一个是保时捷
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 另一个是雷神
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 哦不对，那俩是911
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: ...
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 991我也不知道
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 根据上下文语境， adam_magic_pack 说的应该就是保时捷
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 鞋子
 * BuMangHuo 刚收到一双鞋子
<onlylove__> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=kIWGzUY4TzRrAxHdDtlyC5wNNGjKN1Xqs5JIrGuNfdWql8e0faZwsOeM2UtnyJkEToQ7x-QT-y4RrUeLtfBXE_
<^k^> ⇪ w: 保时捷公布991 Carrera四驱数张官图【图】_国外新车快讯_太平洋汽车网
<BuMangHuo> NND，一双拖鞋居然要卖 8 块钱
<onlylove__> adam_magic_pack: 别狡辩了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不是狡辩吧
<BuMangHuo> 晕
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 看我发的连接
 * cherrot 你们这些穿顶级的萌萌哒胖墩
<BuMangHuo> .....
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 保时捷还是有991的
<BuMangHuo> 给我个帽子我 kick 了瘦子 cherrot
<adam_magic_pack> BuMangHuo: 你给个胖的真相啊
<cherrot> lol
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我收了谢司机9$ 王老司机20左右$ 就这样了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 带29去米国？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 和信用卡
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 话说去米国我借你现金了么？
<BuMangHuo> 小米那么新耳机看起来不错？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 不记得了... 没有吧?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 酒店给小费可以给欧元硬币么? 剩了几块钱花不出去很痛苦
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 我记得也木有...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 没机会用到, 最后我突击花钱才花掉的
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 你可以给我
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 给我啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:我收
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<BuMangHuo> http://ai.taobao.com/auction/edetail.htm?e=crhvtqAuYEu6k0Or++H4tLli9yznYws/+U7Jn/XZxiaLltG5xFicObalFqTViQTOxN35oEuRTJfFWyRbj3hyZdfT8zSpvyBKYyLpitsqTR9UhCqUdemgWm3abJM7sDg2Q5LILzCxmnCUgxM35eg0MA==&ptype=100011&rType=1&from=goldenlink&clk1=d2c59a099768dd97be389faf2152b583&upsid=d2c59a099768dd97be389faf2152b583
<^k^> ⇪ w: 爱淘宝-淘宝网购物分享平台
<BuMangHuo> 今天张大妈推荐的这个不错唉
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我大不了给你说一句thank you sir. 让你过过瘾
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 银行可以兑换吗？
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 银行不收硬币
<WhyNotHappy> adam
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 呵呵，给某些人收藏吧
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 拜高管
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: thank you, madam
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, .
<WhyNotHappy> 多打了个m
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 拜肉身出墙的人……
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 临时的
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
 * tryit 你们这帮家伙……真是无语了
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 你故意的...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: ... ... 这都被你发现了?
<tryit> 哈哈
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=br_imp?_encoding=UTF8&field-enc-merchantbin=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=10558607011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-sidekick-2&pf_rd_r=1DSHQ5042SMBWXDWDKJF&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2015638942&pf_rd_i=desktop
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Amazon.com: $15 Off $75 Athletic Shoes: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 还是贵.
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 不特价不能买.
<BuMangHuo> 飞得远不远，累不累，代购的话箱子还空多少容量？
<WhyNotHappy> 现在频道里谁是十八摸的?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 你又出墙了啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 你又出墙了啊
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 难道还有第二个十八摸？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 乐乐不在啊, 还有谁是18摸的?
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 估计没了吧
 * cherrot 召唤狼厂的
<O0XX> cherrot: .
<cherrot> O0XX: 你和 unknown 傻傻分不清楚
<O0XX> cherrot: unknown是谁？
<cherrot> O0XX: 恩 果然就是你
<cherrot> O0XX: 那天你不是问我gaoyang 么
<O0XX> cherrot: 找到了？
<cherrot> O0XX: 嗯
<O0XX> cherrot: 一个team
<O0XX> cherrot: ?
<cherrot> O0XX: 算是吧 但他应该是炼丹的
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: gaoyang是你多年前的基友? 这么关心
<cherrot> O0XX: 你的real name 是unknown
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 这样我就大概知道他干什么了...
 * O0XX 咩哈哈
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 反正不是你了.
<cherrot> O0XX: 之前你一个team的
<cherrot> ？
<O0XX> cherrot: 不能算是，我走以后他来的
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: http://blog.rust-lang.org/2015/01/09/Rust-1.0-alpha.html  看来可以玩了
<^k^> ⇪ w: Announcing Rust 1.0 Alpha - The Rust Programming Language Blog
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: alpha还是太早
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 也没承诺不改
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: Here again we do not expect major breaking changes before 1.0.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 你觉得照以前看这个靠谱？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我觉得... 还算是靠谱
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 毕竟有python2/3/4的前车之鉴啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 现在python用户一定很担心python4出来之后, 到底用2/3/还是4
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那必须用2
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 恩...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: WhyNotHappy 谁说要py4了?
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 看到了 pattern matching
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 为啥找不到version.h
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 总归是要有py4啊.
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: version.h是生成出来的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 装了headers包也确实没
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 模式匹配这货存在几十年了都...
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 最近十年的语言不包含模式匹配的, 都是脑子不正常...
<adam_magic_pack> http://opensource.com/life/14/9/why-python-4-wont-be-python-3
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: systems programming 是啥？
<^k^> ⇪ : Why Python 4.0 won't be like Python 3.0 | Opensource.com
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 系统编程.
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 最近10年有什么语言？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 系统级编程.
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 能更通俗点么
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 比如, adam_magic_pack 做的那个工作.
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 也就是C的升级版？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: /usr/include/linux/version.h
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 昂.
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: rust的目标是c++嘛
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: rust的目标是C++? 那我不敢看了...
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 链接过去？
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你没这个文件?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 是的. rust的目标是替代c++成为工业主流语言.,
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: tree里的version是生产的, 装到系统里的话 还是有的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 有，模块编译是从 /lib/ 的build目录里找
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 肯定会加入面向对象特性的吧  内存安全 线程安全 模式匹配 说的我都心痒痒了
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 我还是先把golang学好吧...
<O0XX> cherrot: 来搞起
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 对哦 golang有模式匹配么
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 没.
 * O0XX 以我以前的经验，我选语言还是很准的
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 我只会C和Bash, 你说的这些我看不懂
 * O0XX go现在火了吧！
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 大湿
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 模式匹配需要语言有内省的机制吧.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 泄泄
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 我今天好像真的打不了球...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 啊?
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 你来不? 3缺一.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 3缺1啊？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那我还是不去了
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ... ...
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 不懂 那如果是依靠内省机制的话，效率应该也是比正则高吧？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 当然比正则高了...
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 内省我一直的理解就是直接读内存的数据...
 * cherrot 发现libpinyin的bug。。。内省要nei sheng，不然打不出省这个字。。但三省吾身就没问题
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 。。。不是运行时定位函数的机制的意思么？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 不止吧.
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 最近才知道这种方式比常规函数调用慢5～10倍
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: nei xing
<metalbrick> 这是bug还是词库的问题
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 总之是运行时绑定的意思？
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack: 但 libpinyin打不出来
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: neixing? 就是反射？
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 内省和运行时绑定, 不一样吧?
<cherrot> metalbrick: 不知道
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: xing, 不是sheng
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 别问我 我不懂。。
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 不知道反射...
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 哦 我看错了
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 词库问题
<cherrot> O0XX: 好像就是反射吧 cc WhyNotHappy
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ruby世界叫内省, 反射是哪个?
<metalbrick> cherrot: 我猜就是词库没有包括这个词吧
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: java ?
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python命名空间的一点疑问? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467789 下面这段程序可以正常运行: Code: def func():     print('x的值是', x)     # x = 2     print('全局变量x改为', x) x = 50 func() print('x的值是', x) x是全局变量,可以正常运行,但把func()函数中的 x = 2加上后,就不行了,为什么
<^k^>  ─> ? 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2015-01-19 13:53
 * adam_magic_pack 妈的你们说的语言特性我都听不懂啊混得
<cherrot> metalbrick: 估计是
 * cherrot 开会咯
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那你说的内省是啥？运行时了解变量？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 是啊.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那就是反射...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 运行时了解一个东西.
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 哦.
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 你这随便扫一眼啥都会了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 现学现用
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack, 你这随便扫一眼啥都会了
<tryit> O0XX, ...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 不是吧...
<O0XX> 不是？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 试一下, 诶这个方法你有, 再试一下, 诶这个方法你没有
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 反射是通过名称获得类/实例/方法
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 反射?
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 不是吧？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 内省是通过累/实例/方法获得他的属性
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: http://golang.org/pkg/reflect/
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=l2DWXCTvDA0jQIK_KJIPaRvHRhwD8bQWufjXwPQqC2IKg6xz5ZmXyEVuECQ1y7ksntNGmRb9Fy23TqQ6m_qXaq  贵百度的网站说的!
<^k^> ⇪ w: 请问什么是java中的内省和反射？_百度知道
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 你看这个像是仅了解类？
<jusss> sssuj: .
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 房事问百度
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我去看看去.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 其他问google
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 别闹了, 内事问百度, 外事问google, 房事问天涯
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, 够专业……
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 这个golang的反射貌似包括我说的内省了. 也包括我理解的反射了
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 我咋觉得这就是反射呢？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 比如这个 func (Value) Call  <-- 这个主要还是反射
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 反正我理解的反射就是这个
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 内省, 比如说, 我有个实例, xx, 我想知道这个实例的类是啥...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 或者, 我想知道这个xx有什么单例方法
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 这个难道不是反射？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ruby世界叫内省...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: .
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 但是, 内省和反射的英文确实不同...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我还是接的ruby里面叫Introspection
<WhyNotHappy> 不关了...
<WhyNotHappy> 不管了...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/351577/why-is-reflection-called-reflection-instead-of-introspection
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ language agnostic - Why is reflection called reflection instead of introspection? - Stack Overflow
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 看了你就明白了
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 看了第一个评论...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 基本就那个意思吧
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 反射... 这个中文竟然包含这么多东西... 不可学啊
<WhyNotHappy> 不科学啊
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 勃大茎申的汉语
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI HD6570M 显卡为什么显示成HD 5000 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467790 我的笔记本显卡是ATI HD6570M，为什么显示成HD 5000 lotuslwt@ulwt:/usr/share/applications$ fglrxinfo display: :0 screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000 OpenGL version strin
<chihchun> 有人用 telegram 吗？telegram 是否被墙？貌似我用来正常
<freeflying> cherrot: 没有吧
<jusss> chihchun: 没有
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 我有个朋友要投Phone的QA, 多多关照啊
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: phone 开了 qa 缺吗？貌似不是 PES XD
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 听说是和PES的QA一起
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: ? let me check
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: 这个吗？ https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=926
<jusss> tesssssssssssssssss
<sevk> chihchun: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<WhyNotHappy> chihchun: 是pes的
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 对, 听说Phone也归到这里面
<WhyNotHappy> chihchun: adam_magic_pack: 咱公司的网站是有多慢... 小k在墙外都超时了...
<chihchun> 欸欸欸
<jusss> 有电影看吗
<jusss> 有电影看吗
<jusss> 推荐电影呀
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那是小k自己这个lag bot的问题吧
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 有可能.
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司还有没有wfh的职位啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: phone的开发, remote的
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: phone的dev, office based
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: chihchun 前几天不说有个remote的?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 那个是ue的吧... cc chihchun
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 我可是专业猎头啊.
<chihchun> adam_magic_pack: remote 那个是 UE 的 online service team
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 那个岗位是网站相关的, 不是phone的dev啊...
<WhyNotHappy> chihchun: 多谢辟谣.
<chihchun> 那个 team 下周会有一个妹纸到北京开会
<chihchun> (有兴趣要顺便面试的可以把握机会)
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那个struct也略奇葩
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 我觉得我写惯go以后最不好适应的是;
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我的clicktime被锁了...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 赞
<freeflying> chihchun: 我对妹纸有兴趣
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 来一打妹子
<WhyNotHappy> o0
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂... 还好我不习惯go还...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 主要是他这个;居然还是有语义的...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy:丧心病狂啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂.
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ocaml那帮基佬嘛
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ;;
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ;;就是ocaml/ml那些人搞出来的?
<adam_magic_pack> @ kandu
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<freeflying> O0XX: http://openvswitch.org/pipermail/dev/2015-January/050380.html
<^k^> ⇪ : [ovs-dev] OVN architecture
 * O0XX ovn...
 * O0XX 缩写狂魔...
<O0XX> freeflying: 说实话sdn现在什么情况了？
<O0XX> freeflying: 云里面其实就是网络和存储...
<freeflying> O0XX: twitter上看他们账号都变成SDx了
<O0XX> freeflying: 以后应该有 SD{SD}+
<freeflying> O0XX: 看op-nfv
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 爆了?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 我脚底下有个网口...
<kandu> WhyNotHappy: 赞，法国那帮基佬就是这么自恋又自以为是
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<cherrot> chihchun: 下了这个东西 但发现没人用。。
<cherrot> freeflying: 什么？
<freeflying> cherrot: 打错了
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 那你为啥说 pattern matching 是借助内性实现？
<chihchun> cherrot: 这种东西要群体一起用才好用
<cherrot> chihchun: 如果真能做到最安全 那就应该是p2p才对
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: golang 有 pattern matching吗？
<kandu> WhyNotHappy: 不过实际写程序从来不用 ;; 只有在 repl 环境下明确告诉解释器该执行的时候才用到
<WhyNotHappy> kandu: 哦...
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 没见过. 可能有, 更可能没有, 我不会go
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 我没学过, 看了别人写的几百行, 然后我就开始写了
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 起码没见过它说这个feature  而他是10年内的语言  lol
 * cherrot 继续拜我大erlang去
<chihchun> cherrot: only end-to-end 才是安全的。group chat 没加密
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 比如说模式匹配, 你给的源是一个类, 第一个匹配分类是: 能够响应fuck方法 那么做xxx
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 如果没有内省, 你怎么知道能不能响应这个方法?
<chihchun> 之前台湾占领立法院等机关，很多人突然一起用 telegram
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 那叫多态还是啥吧。。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 然后你就00XX了
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 所谓鸭子类型？ 我理解的模式匹配是从大片数据/数据结构中摘取需要的内容
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 啊? 难道我一直理解错模式匹配了???
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 模式匹配不是switch语句嘛?
<WhyNotHappy> 哦草...
 * O0XX 你们俩说了两个范畴下的模式匹配...
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 对啊.
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: cherrot 这么gaoji的人当然是说机器学习的模式匹配...
<adam_magic_pack> 这频道现在是lang-cn
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 他明明在跟我聊语言. 然后突然就蹦过去了, 我没跟上啊
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 现在是 ml-cn
 * O0XX #make_love-cn
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于ssh key的一个诡异问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467791 我在一台windows上用cygwin搭了一个sshd 但是使用ssh key登陆不上 $ssh windows-iaacnlp -v ......... debug1: Found key in /home/petron/.ssh/known_hosts:10 debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS rece
<^k^>  ─> ived debug1: Roaming not allowed by server debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received debug1: A …
<WhyNotHappy> .. ... ....
 * O0XX 请叫我英语帝..
<freeflying> O0XX: 你现在这么牛逼啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 你说英语帝？
<freeflying> O0XX: 是啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 必须的，天生励志难自弃...单身30年的英语和日语水平了
<tryit> O0XX, 后者是亮点～
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 前者就不是么?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 欧美系的……原来如此
<iIlL10Oo> 大盘为啥狂跌？
<O0XX> iIlL10Oo: 李老板套现回家过年
<WhyNotHappy> o0
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 啊? 那最近石油天然气钻石黄金白银港股美股北京地皮都要跌了啊!
<WhyNotHappy> 有没有哪个公司要编译器相关的实习生啊? 编译器前端后端都可以啊
<tryit> WhyNotHappy, 这么高端？
<freeflying> WhyNotHappy: 小伙有志气
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 我师弟.
<WhyNotHappy> freeflying: 不是我...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 找轮子哥
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 轮子哥估计需要
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 轮子哥去美帝了啊
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 对啊
<metalbrick>  编译器的前端和一般前端的区别？
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 国内不是空出来了么
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 他签了google了啊, 只能实习, 不要正是岗位
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 那为啥不去google实习？
<WhyNotHappy> metalbrick: 前端: clang. 后端: llvm  是这个概念吧?  cc  O0XX
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 对
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 那边只签了正式啊. 而且是明年10月份
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy:  rust后端就是llvm
<metalbrick> WhyNotHappy: 哦，我理解错了
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: rust还挺快, 跑起来.
<O0XX> metalbrick: 你想得那个是web前端吧？
<metalbrick> O0XX: 不是，我以为是编译器的UI前端之类。 ←_←
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 你今晚不去了啊?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 可能去
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 看状态
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 够不够用magic_pack是吧？
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 啥?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵哒
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 肌肉拉伤了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 哎，你也真是辛苦啊...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 趴着睡了, 起来就开始难受了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你应该去戒色吧
<BuMangHuo> 啥
<WhyNotHappy> 戒色吧还好, 女子戒色吧我去了根本把持不住, 特别想拯救她们
<BuMangHuo> ....
<palomino|working> ......还有这吧 WhyNotHappy
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: 是的.
<palomino|working> 刚才去观光了一下。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 当然有
<jusss> palomino|working: 女子戒色吧，是我搜某个关于python的资料时，百度给我搜出来的
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: 是不是根本把持不住?
<palomino|working> LOL jusss
<palomino|working> 百度是多么不靠谱啊
<palomino|working> 还好我心如明镜 WhyNotHappy
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: 这个"我"说的是破马还是破马的秘书?
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: 破马有秘书, 当然心如明镜了.
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: 破马的秘书有破马, 也是心如明镜. 如此说来, 我相信你了, palomino|working
<onlylove> 土豪马的秘书真可怜
<jusss> onlylove: 你的网还没修好呀
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<jusss> onlylove: 不停的进进出出
<palomino|working> .......
<WhyNotHappy> palomino|working: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3537128716
<^k^> WhyNotHappy: ⇪ 每十天就会破一次怎么办_女子戒色吧_百度贴吧
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 用shadowsocks不
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 用
<WhyNotHappy> 算了, 还是不适合法这个...
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 用那个ss-redir不
<WhyNotHappy> ...
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 不用...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 本来就没o了.
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 其实rust还是有点儿复杂...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 还好，我现在看到的大部分语法scala里都有
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: fn add_one<'a>(num: &'a i32) -> i32 {  这个也有?
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 估计很多都是直接拿来的
<onlylove_> 才说IT无能，丫的就掉线……
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 恩, 听说swift也是抄的rust...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 函数的partal apply?
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 不是, lifetime...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 啥意思？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 还给这个lifetime命了个名, 叫'a
<jusss> palomino|working: 美国恐怖故事真是神剧呀，尤其是第二季，我这几天，一天一季ahs
<jusss> palomino|working: 昨天看完了第三季，
<palomino|working> ....
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 像trait这种就直接从scala拿，名字都没换
<palomino|working> 一天一季多累啊。。
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂, lifetime也是从一个语言里面直接拿走的
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 没有啊。。。我说的是erlang prolog的模式匹配啊。。
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 我看了，这个就是偏函数
<jusss> palomino|working: 但是太好看了，看完一集马上想看下一集
 * cherrot 睡了一跤
<palomino|working> .... jusss
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: erlang的模式匹配, 就是我说的那个模式匹配.
 * cherrot 擦 一跤是谁
<palomino|working> 还是体力好，我想看也坚持不住了 jusss
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 没懂为什么是靠内省实现
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 刚才我的例子啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 偏函数????
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: partial apply, 闭包的一种
<palomino|working> 俗话说一夜夫妻百夜恩，你倒好，睡完就忘了... cherrot
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 算了不讨论了 都把我讨论困了
<palomino|working> 再睡一跤? cherrot
 * O0XX 应该是一日夫妻百日恩吧...
<cherrot> palomino|working: 长期炮和短期炮的区别 :D
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 你是说克里化的那个偏函数?
<palomino|working> ... O0XX
<jusss> palomino|working: 尤其是第三季e07，最后帅哥双飞两个漂亮妹子太幸福了
<cherrot> O0XX: 包夜和包日有区别马
<palomino|working> 看冬天夏天了..
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: curly化又是啥意思来着  完全忘了呢  lamda 匿名函数？
<palomino|working> 春分和秋分那两天应该没区别
<O0XX> cherrot: 当然有区别...你不知道有个东西叫  和好炮
<O0XX> cherrot: 这个就是包日，但不一定包夜
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 不是吧...
<cherrot> O0XX: 如何打和好炮
<O0XX> cherrot: 请百度之
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 一个函数要两个参数, 然后你固定一个参数, 就是克里化... 我的理解...
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在有时也看破产姐妹，
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partial_application
<^k^> ⇪ : Partial application - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 妈蛋就是闭包啊
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 这里也解释了 克里化
<WhyNotHappy> cherrot: 闭包是闭包啊...
<palomino|working> 破产姐妹我看腻了。。
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 昂. 我在看.
<palomino|working> 今年新剧里forever比较喜欢..
<jusss> palomino|working: 看了一集哥谭，感觉太装逼，看不下去，超感神探现在也是一集不如一集了，我看个开头我都能猜出谁是凶手了
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 固定一个参数那还不是靠闭包实现 我就说这名字这么似曾相识呢 就是在js那本书里看到的
<jusss> palomino|working: 其实从第六季砍了这剧也不错
<cherrot> WhyNotHappy: 说的我又想睡一跤了
<palomino|working> red john死就该结束..
<jusss> palomino|working: forever也是
<jusss> palomino|working: forever就是超感和夏洛克的结合
 * cherrot google了一下好像haskel会把每个函数全都转化成一次只接受一个参数的层层闭包。。。
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 居然也支持monad...
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: rust就是天下一大抄啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 还没看到啊.
<jusss> palomino|working: 别的有啥好看的
<palomino|working> 别的?_?
<palomino|working> marvel's agent carter
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个康斯坦丁看着还行，驱魔的不多呀
<palomino|working> 那个看了1集就放弃了。。
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我就想知道那些ios开发玩swift玩的怎么样了
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 问周鼎
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 不认识啊
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 你不认识周鼎？
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我知道是谁, 但是不认识啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: ubuntu tweak作者嘛
<jusss> palomino|working: 我还是喜欢看驱魔类的电影电视，就是太少了，而且伪纪录片的是在是看不下去，要不就把大法师2部看了
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 我来的时候他早就走了
<palomino|working> :O
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 找啊老板...他好机油
<freeflying> O0XX: coreos应该能全部用clang了
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: .. .. ..
<cherrot> O0XX: 这些特性实现了 还不用虚拟机， 没学过编译原理 但感觉略变态啊
<palomino|working> 那个什么...邪恶力量? jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 你看大法师了没？最后的驱魔
<cherrot> O0XX: 这真的是用来替代C++的么  看上去是替代Go的？
<palomino|working> 没看 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 邪恶力量没看
<adam_magic_pack> 周鼎, 20条微博用swift处理需要1.8秒, 他还说swift是面向未来的语言. 西湖苹果店丑得要吐了他还期待开张.... 还是别问果粉了 O0XX WhyNotHappy
<WhyNotHappy> lol~
<jusss> palomino|working: 我发现个特点，只要是电影演员去演美剧，那部美剧质量一般都很棒，但是美剧演员去演电影，那电影质量一般都很差
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 乔布斯要是活着, 在国内, 绝对能超越雕爷
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 雕爷是什么?
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 饭店?
<O0XX> cherrot: 标准的C++替换
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 一个搞传销的
<palomino|working> 是啊 jusss
<K410> 乔布斯要是活着, 在国内, 也會很快死.
<freeflying> palomino|working: bt下载用啥盘好
<chinglish> 乔布斯不也是个搞传销的么?
<palomino|working> 盘?_? freeflying
<palomino|working> 普通硬盘就行啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 硬盘啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 我nas上的盘一年就挂了
<palomino|working> 额。。
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: 是因为还没约好
<palomino|working> 您的nas是有多忙
<K410> 要買比較能操的硬盤
<freeflying> palomino|working: 就下个bt啊
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 那你快点儿同意他啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 妈蛋, 是因为肌肉痛
<K410> 比如 WD 綠真的很渣
<palomino|working> wd绿是不行
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 出门左转戒色吧!!!
<WhyNotHappy> 因为ji肉疼, 所以不知道能不能y
<freeflying> palomino|working: 希捷的
<K410> WD 綠一到三年就垮了
<palomino|working> 我的希捷到还好 freeflying
<palomino|working> 坏的基本都是企业版 freeflying
<freeflying> palomino|working: 四盘位的，你建议上raid还是lvm
<palomino|working> 民用版没坏几个
<palomino|working> 当然raid
<freeflying> palomino|working: 日历的靠谱不
<O0XX> freeflying: raid
<K410> 我買了 WD 黑, 和綠做 RAID1 保險.
<palomino|working> 日立不是被西数收了么
<O0XX> freeflying: lvm没有断电保护
<K410> 當然 RAID
<palomino|working> 上西数那个企业盘
<K410> LVM 也是個渣
<palomino|working> RE4还是什么的
<jusss> palomino|working: 我硬盘上还有100多个G空间没用呢，装个啥系统好
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 100多G...
<palomino|working> 随便装吧
<K410> 除非你數據可以隨時扔, 不然 WD 綠和紅都靠不住
<palomino|working> 希捷的企业版我坏了好几个了...
 * O0XX 你们也太能下了。。。
<freeflying> O0XX: 可以不支持zfs, 不然我打算上zfs了
<jusss> 136G
<O0XX> freeflying: zfs-on-linux?
<K410> 日立來自IBM
<freeflying> O0XX: freenas
<K410> 是最廢的硬盤
<jusss> palomino|working: 用yum的都有哪几个发行版
<K410> 可能 WD 的質量問題是日立污染的?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: http://dev.10086.cn/yecp/match?action=ubuntu  不错诶
<kves> ⇪ : 和你圆梦-第四届百万青年创业就业计划
<palomino|working> 只知道rh jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: rh不是免费的。。。
<WhyNotHappy> jusss: fedora.
<K410> 我現在系統都是在三嬸固態跑 RAID0
<K410> 數據在 WD 跑 RAID1
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果你不考虑性能，其实我不是很建议raid
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: "• 推荐Canonical中国暑假实习２个月（需面试，1个名额）"  一等奖...
<K410> 兩個固態跑RAID0是爽
<freeflying> onlylove: 没性能需求
<onlylove> freeflying: 日立的盘一般，噪音可能大点
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 你别看学生组好伐.
<onlylove> freeflying: raid坏了很麻烦，就这么一点
<K410> 1GB/s 讀和寫
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 5w块钱呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 当然，lvm坏了也不好处理
<jusss> WhyNotHappy: fedora有workstation server cloud, 哪个是给个人用户用的？
<WhyNotHappy> jusss: workstation.
<onlylove> jusss: 讲起来是workstation
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你装别的也一样
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么iso是Live呢？
<WhyNotHappy> jusss: 因为是tm给桌面用户用的.
<onlylove> jusss: 这年头没个live cd你好意思出门？
<jusss> onlylove: debian那种也算live cd吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近在搞毛
<yunfan> jusss: 怎样的才算?
<kandu> freeflying: raid5, 有坏的 spare disk 自动接替。换了指示的坏掉的硬盘就 ok 啦。刚换上的就成 spare disk. raid lvm 都上很方便
<jusss> yunfan: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我没研究过debian的live，不过fedora是小白鼠啊，什么样的新鲜花样都得上啊
<yunfan> 不过像puppy那样的的好点  修改后还可以有个镜像在
<onlylove> kandu: 表示rebuild raid太痛苦
<O0XX> onlylove: 主要是downgrade时候的性能太扎
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: WhyNotHappy 推荐个golang小项目参与一下, 除了fwall
<freeflying> 要不是下载bt，真没必要家里nas了
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 没有比fwall更水的了啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: linux的syscall是不是运行时可扩展的？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: hell not
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 不要向邪恶低头，而是要更勇敢地继续与之对抗。——维吉尔 
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 额 但是可以改代码扩展？
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 而且fwall完全模块化, 你可以开发一个你自己的tunnel去, 完全不影响我们, 等你开发好了, 我们再给你merge都行.
<jusss> onlylove: 1.4G live image这么大呀，debian才600MB
<onlylove_> yunfan: 考虑给小伙伴弄个nas或者别的，丫的下片下坏硬盘了好像
<yunfan> onlylove_: nas就用机顶盒最妙
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你也狗粮了啊
<onlylove_> jusss: 你看ubuntu早期的live cd也不大
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 可以是可以, 但是syscall这东西需要有标准规范 你自己写的不作数, 最好别
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 贵司很多go项目啊
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 只是问可能性 那么他的空间有限制么？ 最大可以容纳多少个syscall这种
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 没兴趣给公司白打工
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你这问题问得... 用的上么
<onlylove__> 我……不把IT揪出来揍真的火大了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 问问嘛 你回答就是了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 真不晓得这个限制... 这个限制由syscall number决定, 现在才一百多? 应该容量很大吧...
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 上200了吧?
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: http://syscalls.kernelgrok.com/
<adam_magic_pack> WhyNotHappy: 反正大概就是一两百
<^k^> ⇪ w: Linux Syscall Reference
<WhyNotHappy> adam_magic_pack: 噗, 三百多...
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: eax 指示 number, 那么 32bit 时代就有4亿个好用了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我看他是用中断实现 难道是32位机器的容量就是 2^32?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 对不?
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 具体实现没看过呢
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: kandu 理论上可能是吧......
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: arm里已经387了 http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/arch/arm/kernel/calls.S
<O0XX> WhyNotHappy: ^^
<^k^> ⇪ : Linux/arch/arm/kernel/calls.S - Linux Cross Reference - Free Electrons
 * O0XX 好吧，386.。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: gaoji
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 赞.
 * O0XX 好吧，就是387,0开始的
 * O0XX 等等我再算算啊
 * O0XX 应该就是387.。。
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 387
 * O0XX 0开始的，最后一个是386.。。
 * O0XX 386-0+1
<WhyNotHappy> O0XX: 就是387... 你看/* 5 */ 那个, 是第六个嘛
 * O0XX 应该是387
<^k^> O0XX:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox与ibus的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467801 ubuntu14.04系统启动时，ibus的图标可以看到，但 virtualbox一启动 ibus的图标就不见了。请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2015-01-19 15:59
<O0XX> ^k^: 咋就分不清楚好赖人呢？
<yunfan> sda
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> d
<yunfan> O0XX: 你看 还是有白名单的
<O0XX> yunfan: 我觉得是他lag
<yunfan> 不是
<cherrot> yunfan: 竟然是白名单
<yunfan> 我曾经玩弄过几个机器人 lol
<BuMangHuo> 有啥工具能跟 man 一样看 rfc 么
<cherrot> yunfan: 欺负我们没看过sevk的代码
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<jusss> .
<WhyNotHappy> BuMangHuo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/doc-rfc
<^k^> ⇪ w: doc-rfc package : Ubuntu
<iMadper> freeflying: ä½ å¿«.
<jusss> 没有呀
<yunfan> 搞笑
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你那个真的是小klag了.
 * O0XX 看来小k也认可了我的打字速度...
<yunfan> 不知道syscall的效率跟微内核的那些msg效率比如何
<jusss> 这个maxlv是不是搞ss的那个maxlv呀？
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: arch 里面也有个叫做 rfc 的包，100 多M， 不知道是不是
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不知道诶... rfc有这么大???!!!
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://www.rfc-editor.org/
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 下载下来发现都是rfc的截图... lol~
<^k^> ⇪ w: RFC-Editor Webpage
<BuMangHuo> ...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: The RFC Editor maintains the master repository of RFCs as well as RFC metadata, which can be searched online.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 截啥图啊，明明是一堆pdf和txt
<freeflying> 你们有谁考过雅思
<palomino|working> 没考过... freeflying
<onlylove> freeflying: 竹席应该考过吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 或者罗杰？
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: MSErgo4K 我怎么感觉<Go语言编程>根本就没说清楚啊!
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 说了你这个水平的不适合看这种书
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: MSErgo4K 这哪是教科书, 就是简介嘛
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 翻log, 有我吐槽这本书的log.
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 那会儿我还是在每天带饭的时候....
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我是说离线的嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 直接在本地跟man手册一样看的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: arch里那个rfc包就是
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我刚装了看的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 里面就是pdf和txt
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 赞
<BuMangHuo> 还有 pdf？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 实践帝
<BuMangHuo> pdf 做啥用的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不知道为啥有的是pdf有的是txt
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 看的.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞
<BuMangHuo> 硬盘空间不够不敢瞎装软件
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: maimaimai
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 本子没空间加硬盘了
<tylinux> 换硬盘
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 看我挂的地址，像个有钱人不
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 壕
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: ^^
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 泻泻
<^k^> O0XX,
<O0XX> ^k^: 你还真是lag
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 用了shadowsocks之后，dns怎么处理
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我没怎么处理啊... remote_dns
<jusss> huntxu: firefox remote-dns
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 你们都是异端啊
<huntxu> 诅咒你们git clone需要翻墙
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: socks5默认就是remotedns的啊....
<jusss> huntxu: 你想用ss-redir给dns用？
<huntxu> jusss: 可以么
<huntxu> 我找别的办法，反正能解决
<jusss> huntxu: 网上有文章可以，我没试
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: chinadns
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: https://github.com/clowwindy/ChinaDNS
<^k^> ⇪ w: clowwindy/ChinaDNS · GitHub
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 另外，nftables赛高
<jusss> huntxu: 用的最多的，还是自己在服务器上开个dns server，然后在本地dns用tcp包，
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你好潮
<O0XX> jusss: 墙已经可以识别tcp的dns包了
<jusss> huntxu: shadowsocks for android就是这样搞得
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 当然，连内核都3.19rc5了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 3.19rc才支持redirect。。。
<huntxu> 所以直接nft
<huntxu> 好用
<jusss> O0XX: tcp的dns包加密发dns server
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 靠, 你这种人, 我应该不停的引入bug然后revert, 治治你
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 就是有些操作还很buggy
<O0XX> huntxu: 你说3.19rc才支持ss-redir?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 比如set可以写死CIDR地址，命名的set往里面add element的时候不能添加CIDR的格式
<huntxu> O0XX: nftables的redirect到某端口的功能
<O0XX> huntxu: 赞
<jusss> O0XX: 3.19rc 是指linux ?
<huntxu> O0XX: 3.19rc才有这个，不然只能滚回去用iptables
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 啥地址?
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: /whois
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: aws.
<adam_magic_pack> 啊 猥琐
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 啊老板，你这是套现了多少啊，都跌成这样了..
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 啊老板，你这是套现了多少啊，都跌成这样了..
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 早就说了不和别人讨论股市啊... 影响判断
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 我现在在用bestroutetb处理各种地址的分配。。。
<huntxu> 处理完再搞定udp的问题，世界又美好了
<jusss> huntxu: 搞定udp了，告诉我怎么搞
<jusss> huntxu: 我也被dns问题搞了好几天
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 我打破不记笔记的记录了...
<adam_magic_pack> MSErgo4K: 啥笔记
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: rust, 有点儿乱, 得上笔记了...
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 至少得是个草稿
<jusss> onlylove: 终于下完了1.5G的image,写入u盘开装
<MSErgo4K> qiao: wangli呢? 我想问他shim现在坑多吗?
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 他没上 ubuntu-cn
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.scmp.com/news/china-insider/article/1681871/wechat-angers-communist-officials-flying-virtual-american-flags
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 渣渣
<qiao> wangli: 膜拜王老板  cc MSErgo4K
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 王老板, 现在shim的坑多吗?
<wangli> MSErgo4K, shim是什么
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 好了, 你可以走了....
<O0XX> wangli: s/m/t
<O0XX> wangli:他打错了
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 不是你接盘secure boot了嘛?
<O0XX> wangli: 他想问你体检的结果
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ... ...
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 不要问我这些奇奇怪怪的问题，我只关心ubuntu-phone
<adam_magic_pack> 为什么会关心s**t的检查结果..........
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 招人, 你来不? ubuntu phone的
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 有兴趣的话, 跟我私聊.
<O0XX> wangli: 先说你觉得ubuntu phone能火不？
<O0XX> wangli: 第一道面试题
<wangli> MSErgo4K,要是你面试，我就去
 * O0XX 说能火的，缺少基本的判断力，pass
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 肯定不是...
 * O0XX 说不能火的，对产品没信心，pass
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 赞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞.
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 不给放水，肯定过不了，我只会几个简单开机命令
<MSErgo4K> wangli: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 你入职多久了?
<adam_magic_pack> wangli: 开机是按键
<MSErgo4K> adam_magic_pack: 李老板真是赶尽杀绝啊
<wangli> O0XX, 不知道能不能火，总感觉ubuntu在欺骗亚太人民感情
<wangli> MSErgo4K, 我没接Secureboot啊，这个已经被世人遗忘了
<MSErgo4K> wangli: 不可能吧...
<^k^> O0XX, .. 休息一下 .. 16:54 新年快乐 : 29.30天 
 * adam_magic_pack 表示被Ubuntu Phone伤了, 老不出, 没等到mx4的内部价
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: https://github.com/uutils/coreutils
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个还不错
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 之前看到过.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 但是这么核心的东西, 我还是倾向于不要用rust写的玩具...
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问如何在 linux Bash脚本 里调用 python脚本？反之呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467804 假如执行 1.py 输出一个数：x， 执行 2.py 输出一个数：y. 1.sh里想把x和y加起来，并打印。1.sh该怎么写？ 反之呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 悬崖勒马2011 — 2015-01-19 16:54
<jusss> onlylove: fedora的Live image可以用dd吗
<^k^> adam_magic_pack, 17:08 新年快乐 : 29.29天 
<QuanBaiHuo> BaiHuo: 伤心啊
<QuanBaiHuo> BaiHuo: 感觉真的是白活了...
<QuanBaiHuo> BaiHuo: 抱头痛哭中
<BaiHuo> QuanBaiHuo: ?
<QuanBaiHuo> BaiHuo: 你说, 我能不哭吗...
<freeflying> BaiHuo: vivid的内核一天两次panic
<BaiHuo> freeflying: 小白鼠你好
<freeflying> BaiHuo: C社东西越来越不靠谱了
<freeflying> 都跑去做phone?
<O0XX> freeflying:赞
<freeflying> O0XX: arch上有unity用不
<O0XX> freeflying: 咋可能有
<freeflying> O0XX: aur呢
<O0XX> freeflying: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/unity
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* AUR (en) - unity (@ archlinux.org)
<O0XX> freeflying: aur真有
<freeflying> 桌面我真心喜欢unity啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不过估计还不如vivid稳定吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 你装个试试？
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 不用
<jusss> onlylove__: fedora手动设置分区怎么/只能有2048 KiB ?
<xiaocai> 13.8KB/s  eta 7h,这速度无语了
<freeflying> O0XX: 试试啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 不用...
<gebjgd> jusss, 人太笨
<freeflying> O0XX: aur安装得卸载跟pacman一样不
<O0XX> freeflying: 一样
<O0XX> freeflying: 你装yaourt
<O0XX> 然后就一样了
<freeflying> O0XX: arch现在咋安装呢
<O0XX> freeflying: 特别简单
<O0XX> freeflying: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_guide
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Installation guide - ArchWiki (@ archlinux.org)
<freeflying> O0XX: 类似debootstrap?
<O0XX> freeflying: 差不多
<O0XX> freeflying: 给你一个live cd
<O0XX> freeflying: 然后搭起来就行了
<freeflying> O0XX: 咋就补搞个installer呢
<freeflying> O0XX: 笔记本要是没网线就没法安装了吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 之前有，后来没人愿意维护了，另外，官方自己表示是为了
<O0XX> 除小白，能安装好的人 有最起码的知识
<freeflying> O0XX: 这货定位就是要有一定逼格才能用
<O0XX> freeflying: 他有个wifi-menu
<O0XX> freeflying: 可以用无线
<O0XX> freeflying: 他的live cd还是很新的
<freeflying> O0XX: firmware没有吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 常用的都有吧...反正intel的有
<O0XX> freeflying: 不行你U盘考一个就可以了
<jusss> gebjgd: 我试了好几次，设了/为20G,然后一返回就显示2048KiB
<jusss> gebjgd: 试了好几次了
<jusss> gebjgd: 设/home倒是可以设100G
<jusss> aur安装也很简单吧，makepkg一下在pacman一下就行了
<jusss> onlylove: 安装fedora又遇到问题了
<jusss> onlylove: 手动设分区/只能有2048KiB 明明有40G可用空间
<jusss> 不管设多大，一反回就只有2048KiB了
<onlylove__> jusss: 或者你磁盘分区表有问题，自己去检查分区表
 * onlylove__  下班
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<gebjgd> jusss, 裝什麼fedora
<gebjgd> jusss, 還是用debian系的好
<jusss> gebjgd: debian是给服务器用的
<jusss> gebjgd: 上来就给装exim，
<gebjgd> jusss, 胡說
<jusss> gebjgd: 你的debian没给你装exim吗
<gebjgd> jusss, *ubuntu沒有
<jusss> gebjgd: 试了一下live cd的fedora,还是win8漂亮
<gebjgd> jusss, win太醜了
<jusss> 连设个分区都半天设不了，而且还没给怎么用逻辑分区设/, 严重差评
<gebjgd> jusss, 太爛 你的審美和品味有問題
<jusss> 算了，不装fedora了
<jusss> gebjgd: metro还是很漂亮的，那丑了
<gebjgd> jusss, 可以不用lvm 安裝的時候可以選
<gebjgd> jusss, 品味問題
<jusss> gebjgd: 我就没用lvm，用的标准分区呀
<gebjgd> jusss, 我這裏的fedora隨便裝
<jusss> 设半天没法设/的大小一直是2048KiB,然后还没有选项设置逻辑分区给/, 严重差评
<jusss> gebjgd: 你那fedora有选项可以设逻辑分区给/ ?
<gebjgd> jusss, 不記得了
<jusss> 设半天没设好分区，进去之后发现还不如win8漂亮，不装了
<jusss> 还是arch好，各种省心
<jusss> debian安装也简单
<jusss> gebjgd: 装fedora的时间还不如看会动漫撸一发
<jusss> arch就占277M内存
<K410> 裝 FEDORA 非常浪費用戶時間
<K410> 因為中間還要互動
<K410> 不能選一鍵完成
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oPKIQrbDAAG-OenpXG4AALrIQPCO38AAb5R555.jpg 当了多年军师我也该退休了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • update过程中http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/无法下载404 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467809 请大神帮忙看看什么情况 W: 无法下载 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1)/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages 请使用 apt-cdrom，通过它就可以让 APT 能识别该盘片。apt-get upgda
<^k^>  ─> te 不能被用来加入新的盘片。 W: 无法下载 cdrom://Ubuntu 14.10 _Utopic Unicorn_ - Release amd64 (20141022.1)/dists/tr …
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 大家知道国内高速下MAAS Boot Image的方式么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467812 大家知道国内高速下MAAS Boot Image的方式么？ 默认的方式下载速度实在是太慢了。 指南上说，可以换别的源。 可是，换什么源来提高下载速度呀？ 求大神支招。 统计信息: 发表于 由 krave — 201
<^k^>  ─> 5-01-19 20:49
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Touch的方向对不对哦？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467813 借用Android的底层去做个系统，感觉这个举动并没有对手机现状有实质性的突破。个人感觉这是很难成功的。 必须有概念性的创新才可以成功啊，看看从塞班到Android，从人机交互的本质发生了改变，概念都
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 寻Sublime Text基础教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467814 今天安装了软件"Sublime Text 3"，网上讨论的不少，但却没有找到一本象样的教材。各位是否有相关的教程，提供些线索吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangdawei.hit — 2015-01-19 21:16
<genophy> hello everyone!
<MSErgo4K> .
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:44 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<genophy> who
<gebjgd> 人呢
<gebjgd> 都睡觉了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还在撸论文？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老头在干嘛
<knownbad> 感冒修养中。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你这么强奸的体魄 还能感冒？
<gebjgd> B站今天维护 日的
<knownbad> 被老婆抢了被子。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你们那里不是很热么
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆的英语如何了
<knownbad> 她英文还是一般，下几个月得考公民。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 入籍考试？
<knownbad> 是啊，得能用英文回答美国宪法，立法，历史等等问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 多简单
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你都能过  你老婆应该更没有问题
<knownbad> 蛤
<gebjgd> knownbad: 龙芯笔记本超赞
<knownbad> 便宜而已吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 烂的一塌糊涂
<knownbad> 我有个Acer C710 Chromeboot改成Linuxmint但有换了SSD.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没用 不买笔记本
<knownbad> Chromebook其实不差，反正老人家也就看看网页而已。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有平板
<knownbad> 但得打字，我妈还是喜欢键盘。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 打什么字  配个蓝牙键盘就够了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-20
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 奇怪的无线网络问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467815 不知道从什么时候开始，连接无线，ping路由器地址，速度越来越慢，看下面 PING 192.168.2.1 (192.168.2.1) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=12801 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=2 tt
<^k^>  ─> l=64 time=12626 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=12590 ms 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=123 …
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • Xlib如何接受中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467818 没有gtk，qt，也就是没有输入框，纯Xlib。可以接受的键盘输入，如果自己查码表对应汉字，就成了自己做输入法了。可是输入法电脑上有。没必要自己做。如何将这些键盘输入送给输入法，在接受输入法传来的汉字
<^k^>  ─> ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 renshijun — 2015-01-20 8:15
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 14.04 安装matlab2014a license checkout failed。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467819 我用ubuntu的系统安装 matlab 2014a 基本上是按照crack里面的 readme.txt文件中来的，在安装过程中显示激活成功了。 1) Mount Matlab 2014a UNIX disc and run the appropriate installer for either Linux(UNIX) or MAC
<^k^>  ─> OS X 2) choose "install manually without using the internet" 3) when prompted to enter the "file installation key" use 12345-67890- …
<linuxdemo> jj
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求教：Ubuntu 12.04-server如何修改屏幕分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467820 我用的是Ubuntu 12.04-server版的操作系统，内核为linux 3.2.58。 用的是800×600分辨率的显示器，但是开机后默认分辨率偏大，导致字体很小，看不清楚。 如何才能把分辨率固定成800×600？ 我试过网
<^k^>  ─> 上说的，修改GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash vga=788"没有效果， 修改为GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nom …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手第一次装ubuntu，为什么系统设置-显示 ，提示无法获得屏幕信息 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467821 求解决办法，百度了下没有找到办法。而且面板也在美化前就变透明了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ruosky — 2015-01-20 9:42
<diggzh> morning
<stardiviner> diggzh: morning
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 请问内核的后缀各代表什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467824 度娘了一下没有找到，在这个论坛搜索也没有发现，大神们帮忙解答一下。 ubuntu安装库中的linux-image-后面的virtual/ec2/generic/generic_pae/386各代表什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lanyd518 — 2015-01-20 10
<^k^>  ─> :23
<sjd_zeus> ...
<sjd_zeus> 今天咋这么冷清呢
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点. 10:51 新年快乐 : 28.55天 
<cherrot> sjd_zeus: 壕们都还没起床 cc MSErgo4K
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜首壕美帝妹子壕
<O0XX> cherrot: 你很咸嘛
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你舔过?
<cherrot> O0XX: 上午干活没效率而已
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，神回复
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 机智的骚年
<cherrot> huntxu: 你从ec2上登陆的？
<huntxu> cherrot: 有意见？
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<cherrot> huntxu: 好长的host名
<huntxu> cherrot: 这样比较拉轰
<cherrot> huntxu: 当然有！你挡我信号了
<huntxu> MSErgo4K: 来个帽子
<huntxu> cherrot: 把你踢了就不挡了
<MSErgo4K> huntxu: 懒得登陆
 * cherrot 牛气轰轰的胡子叔叔
<sjd_zeus> 一群闷骚男
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 明明你最骚
 * sjd_zeus ....
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 你闻过她的骚？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不是味道.
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 是手感？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 自己查字典去
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: lol
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 臊是味道的那个sao.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问linux-image内核的后缀各代表什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467825 度娘了一下没有找到，在这个论坛搜索也没有发现，大神们帮忙解答一下。 ubuntu安装库中的linux-image-后面的virtual/ec2/generic/generic_pae/386各代表什么？ 我现在想安装其中一个，但不知道该
<^k^>  ─> 安装哪个 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lanyd518 — 2015-01-20 11:02
<freeflying> yunfan: 换成最新的chromium os，我的本子又能发挥余热
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个拼音输入法很一般啊
<sjd_zeus> google拼音？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 老师好
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... 别羞辱我...
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: 很烂
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋也开始go了，这个世界真是堕落了啊
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: go老师
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我不会go啊...
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我打算过几天跟 QiongMangHuo 请教一下golang呢
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 人家都看到go的反射了, 我连go的基本语法还没看全呢
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我是学东西的心态, 之前只会C和Bash, 高级语言的东西都不懂
<yunfan> freeflying: 你什么本子?
<yunfan> 蛋蛋都学go了 我还有什么理由不学点东西呢
<eexpss> go那么龌龊的语法的，还不是被蛤蟆引诱的。蛋蛋本来就不编程，容易被勾引。
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 妈蛋
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 还真不是, hamo折腾一两年了都
<eexpss> 我知道啊。
<freeflying> yunfan: 东芝portege z835
<eexpss> 有一点点优势的，到了蛤蟆嘴里，就天大了。和薇菜一样嘛。 lol
 * tryit 谁被勾引去学习算法了吗？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你确实很保守嘛 如果你都学新东西 我觉得我也有必要学了
<eexpss> tryit: 额。现在你工作是不是很轻松？还有空聊天呢
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 他没宣传...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我师弟acm各种比赛, 然后天天跟我鼓吹算法重要性, 我实验室做他旁边三年, 一直坚定不移的不学算法.
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 李菊福
<yunfan> freeflying: 你干嘛不用别的系统？
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<eexpss> 菊福。。
<freeflying> yunfan: 用啥？
<yunfan> freeflying: android?
<yunfan> freeflying: 或者试试深度那个系统
<freeflying> yunfan: 有andrid系统啊
<tryit> eexpss, 不是特别忙吧，building pkg 中
<freeflying> yunfan: 深度不就是改改皮的吗
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 牛X
<eexpss> 哦
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 为啥你的vvps我再也登不上了呢
<eexpss> freeflying: !!!
<freeflying> yunfan:  我挺喜欢 chromiumos啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我不知道啊, 我一直没用过, 只有你跟 eexpss 在用...
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 改天闲了也跟你学
<yunfan> freeflying: 有的 andriod for x86
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 高管休得臊我
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 肯定是ee干了什么坏事
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 然后, ee说他能用啊
<freeflying> yunfan: 好蛋疼
<eexpss> 。。 我手机天天用那ss和ssh啊。
<yunfan> freeflying: 深度弄了个crossover 然后许多软件有得用了
<yunfan> freeflying: 有什么蛋疼的  android本来就支持multi-arch x86手机平板也是有的嘛
<freeflying> yunfan: 我更相信google会用chromeos一统江湖
<eexpss> freeflying: 我只sudo权限。别找我。
<freeflying> yunfan: crossoer我没需求啊
<freeflying> 我都不用啥wndows特有的软件
<sjd_zeus> 深度的crossover只能在深度系统上用，谁能给移植到别的发行版上呢
<O0XX> eexpss: ?
<yunfan> freeflying: 我也相信 考虑到他们最近给chromeos搞了个android兼容层
<O0XX> eexpss: 我没宣传过go啊姨姨
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 人家深度是付钱的 估计 你也太黑了
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<sjd_zeus> yunfan: 不黑不行呀，没钱
<eexpss> O0XX: 我都听你吹嘘过。何况和你共处一室的蛋蛋。 猜想中。。。。。。。。
<sjd_zeus> archon比较坑
<freeflying> yunfan: 真心考虑要不要买个nvdia的那个chromebook
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 去用深度呗.
<freeflying> O0XX: 你赞助啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 买俩 给我一个
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 仨
<O0XX> freeflying: 我赞助买买买3个字
<eexpss> freeflying: 觉得你只是需要一个翻墙路由器+一个浏览器。何必买那本。
<freeflying> O0XX: 本子上试了下arch, 啥都要安装
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个。。。
<O0XX> freeflying: 难道不是？
<O0XX> freeflying: 我们预装的系统倒是啥都不需要安装...但是估计你也不会用
<O0XX> 啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 连iiprouter2这么基础的东西都要我自己安
<sjd_zeus> 谁知道多看的电子书怎么去掉DRM保护呢
<eexpss> sjd_zeus: 这里都是买书的正版玩家。你好意思问这。
<freeflying> O0XX: 我还是不适合用arch了，懒得折腾
<yunfan> freeflying: 我也在考虑 等蛋蛋出去的时候让他带一个？
<O0XX> freeflying: 嗯，arch就是折腾党
<O0XX> freeflying: Ubuntu还基本是最不折腾的
<sjd_zeus> 我去，没钱买不行呀
<yunfan> O0XX: ubuntu专门折腾开发者
<sjd_zeus> 有啥不好意思的
<eexpss> sjd_zeus: 摸摸。没安装过多看的路过。
 * tryit 打算深入了解下ubuntu/debian系统了……告别gentoo
 * eexpss 贱兔党，早绝迹了的样子啊。
<freeflying> yunfan: 看评论说那货tab开多点就不灵了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 慢?
<yunfan> freeflying: 确实如此 不过是chrome的问题
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: amazon上有人评论说，超过7个就慢了
<yunfan> freeflying: 我的那个brix开了20个都开始要爆炸
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 呃...
<yunfan> freeflying: 没那么夸张 开个10几个没问题
<freeflying> yunfan: iintel的还行
 * QiongMangHuo 我一般就10个左右tab, 见过有人100多个tab的.............
<freeflying> 为啥没人把frefoxos搞到笔记本上呢
<freeflying> 我一般2－30个
<yunfan> freeflying: 主要是两个原因, 1, chrome的单进城本身就不省内存 2, chrome对于扩展也是单独开进城的 这个最恐怖
<yunfan> freeflying: 你忘了哥有个arm chromebook
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 哪吃？
<tryit> eexpss, 每次gentoo大升级，都要作好进不了系统的心理准备，哈哈
<yunfan> freeflying: 我也想试试firefox os 但是那帮蠢人非要慢慢折腾
<eexpss> tryit: 我还在1204LTS，才想起应该升级了。
<yunfan> eexpss: 不要升
<eexpss> 都15年了。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你的插件肯定多
<eexpss> firefoxos手机上试过，一般。
<yunfan> 才3年而已
<tryit> eexpss, ubuntu能够滚动升级都好了，gentoo/arch不需要考虑这些
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 小盘鸡?
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 13年我就来到了Canonical, 你考虑下升级与否
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 口译
<eexpss> 滚动，容易死掉的啊。 tryit
<freeflying> yunfan: 知道你在用三星的那个啊
<yunfan> eexpss: 你用哪个手机试的?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 9个
<tryit> eexpss, 这种代价我还是可以接受的
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 你考虑给点升级费用？拉拢下我？
<eexpss> yunfan: N5
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 爱升不升....
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我刚在自黑你没看懂啊...
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 都不少了 小心点 有的扩展特别耗资源 这个扩展是值得大批特批的
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 别嘛。求求下我，让我得点实惠的。
<yunfan> n5可以跑fx os?
<eexpss> 。。没看懂
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: "11:53 < QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 13年我就来到了Canonical, 你考虑下升级与否"
<tryit> eexpss, ubuntu里如何多版本共存，比如gcc, python
 * eexpss 以为蛋蛋良心发现，准备派发奖品。 :(
<eexpss> tryit: 恩。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 新版本有我参与, 稳定性什么的  LOL
<eexpss> yunfan: N5啥不能跑？有multirom
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: 你个坏人
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 意思是你参与的稳定性就是笑话
<freeflying> yunfan: 还是等broadwell的机器上市买吧
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我那是自黑, 你一边去
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 牛牛，啥时候试试你的dist，:-)
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 高管, 啥时候给我涨涨工资 :-)
<eexpss> 上次看到蛋蛋说，为了挣钱，经常搞bug，然后修复。 是吧。
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你和 happyaron还有 wzssyqa就可劲的zuo吧
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我们工钱不和这个挂钩
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我准备等skylake
 * onlylove 记得埋雷是无良程序员的做法
<eexpss> 额。居然不和工作量挂钩。
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: broadwell就是小更新
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 嗯, 我这么忙就赚那么些, 成天玩的话也是那么些钱
<eexpss> 真是白领生活啊。 QiongMangHuo
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 没了amd，intel的大更新能更新啥
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我忙啊
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: how long does it take for skylake?
<eexpss> 忙。。。。了啥。。。
<onlylove> eexpss: 你信么，QiongMangHuo说他忙
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 明年吧
<eexpss> 我。。。。呸。。。
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: product will be in stock in 2016?
<tryit> ...........
<eexpss> 吃饭去。
<onlylove> freeflying: 为啥我觉得应该是will it take
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 现在的roadmap, skylake是15年底出来
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: ll major PC vendors have agreed to use this technology in Skylake-based laptops, which should be released by the end of 2015.[11]
<QiongMangHuo> all
<freeflying> onlylove: because you're wrong lol
<onlylove> freeflying: 我很少犯语法错误，通常是词汇错误
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: what's the major improvement there?
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 14nm
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_(microarchitecture)
<^k^> ⇪ w: Skylake (microarchitecture) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 16 nm finfet arm chip is already in the market
<yunfan> freeflying: 为何要等broadwell的
<freeflying> yunfan: low power comsuption
<yunfan> freeflying: acer那个13小时应该达到极限了 除非有厂家研究电池的突破 或者是屏幕的突破了
<yunfan> freeflying: 不过也许换成fx os搞不好能进一步省电
<freeflying> yunfan: performance is still a disadvantage compare with intel's chip
<freeflying> yunfan: google did a lot with powermanagement
<yunfan> freeflying: google did a lot with talking
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://domainpricemonitor.com/domain-coupon.aspx
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Domain Coupons - Jan 2015 - mobile APP and website
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu14.10下安装windows7后，无法安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467827 ubuntu14.10下安装windows7后，无法安装软件 ，错误提示为：安装程序无法创建目录，错误5：拒绝访问。 请问如何解决？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 slush — 2015-01-20 12:19
<happyaron> tryit: 高管，求涨薪
<happyaron> 阿西iphone复活了
<BuMangHuo> 早啊 onlylove__
<BuMangHuo> momo QiongMangHuo happyaron freeflying
<BuMangHuo> 色大象呢
<maplebeats> 树莓派上哪个网站上买比较好
<MSErgo4K> maplebeats: taobao
<maplebeats> taobao不会坑爹啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩
<maplebeats> 算了，这玩意性能不好
<maplebeats> BuMangHuo: 怎么斩的千人
<onlylove__> maplebeats: pcduino
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 50+10那个 入还是不入?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我不入了, 没钱.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 300块钱呢.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 然后慢慢等特价?
<tryit> happyaron, 我还不知道找谁涨薪……
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好像送的10$有有效期, 解毒了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 除非你已经是最高层的老板, 否则你总能找到人帮你涨薪的吧?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 代金券使用有效期2015年3月24日截止
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我的意思是这帮家伙每天瞎起哄……
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 也就是说有两个月, 还是可以的啊
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 哦...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: QiongMangHuo 你们要买vps
<O0XX> ？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/314733
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 海淘券码：美国亚马逊 购买礼品卡得现金券 $25得$5/$50得$10_美国亚马逊优惠券_海淘优惠券_海淘专区_什么值得买
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不买.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没钱.
 * slucx 话说i3wm的浮动窗口不能切换上下层吗？如果有两个浮动窗口那就悲剧了
<jusss> 又停电了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 双系统安装后，ubuntu 无法引导进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467829 笔记本为thinkpad x230，原有win7旗舰版。想装ubuntu12.04.5。但是安装后无法出现ubuntu的那个grub界面，即根本无法选择进入哪个系统，只能进windows。进行了各种尝试，均告失败。电脑有安装gh
<^k^>  ─> ost。不管是选择linux引导windows还是windows引导linux。开机均只能进入windows。也使用easyBCD做引导，但是 …
<O0XX> j3
<happyaron> tryit: 你找谁没关系，给我涨就可以了高管
<tryit> happyaron, 现在被DDS折腾得死去活来
<happyaron> tryit: dds是啥
<tryit> happyaron, Data Distribution Service
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 不明觉厉
<QiongMangHuo> 还以为是很多个dd
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, ...
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高官..
<O0XX> tryit: 错了，高管
<jusss> cherrot: 访问一个有证书的网站时，网站把它的证书发你了，你怎么知道你会发哪个公钥给它 ？ cc O0XX
<O0XX> jusss: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<jusss> O0XX: 自己没生成过证书或公钥，网站把它的证书发你了，你怎么发自己的公钥或证书？
<cherrot> jusss: 可以看一下网络原理  证书有两个用途，你拿你自己的密钥去匹配服务器上保存的你的公钥（ssh,git,etc），这是为了验证。如果拿可信的公钥去校验密钥，那就是数字签名 （但具体流程我竟然忘了。。邮件加密 https都应该是这个范畴吧）
<jusss> cherrot: 自己这没生成过证书或公钥，访问https时，怎么发？
<jusss> cherrot: 我这有点模糊，还有就是证书的格式
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 上个网都需要你自己手动生成证书的话, 这浏览器可以扔了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ?
<jusss> 用一个随机数生成的密钥对在私钥里，然后提取公钥从私钥里，再用公钥去生成证书去找第三方的私钥给这个证书签名
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 买新的浏览器啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://wiki.phoenix.com/wiki/index.php/EFI_BOOT_SERVICES#LoadImage.28.29
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 所以是浏览器自己自动生成证书了？
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<kandu> jusss: 不是
<jusss> kandu: 那是怎么回事？
<kandu> jusss: 只是自己这边生成一对临时的密钥然后用服务器的公钥加密后发公钥给服务器
 * QiongMangHuo 浏览器里还保留着RH的证书
<kandu> jusss: 然后服务器那边就用你的公钥加密发给你的数据。你这边就用服务器的公钥加密你发给服务器的数据
<jusss> kandu: 哦，原来是自动生成密钥对而不是证书
<jusss> kandu: 那现在主流的证书格式是哪种呢？
<jusss> 或者说标准？
<kandu> jusss: 证书是要别人给你信用背书的啊。不是大家都这么有钱呀..
<kandu> jusss: 不要问我，我不懂的
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K`: Shadowsocks连不上惹
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K`: Shadowsocks连不上惹
<eve_ouyang> - -!一进来就被T了
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K`: 好了
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 想不到国图居然也没 ml 的书
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 那是首图
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: .. 哦。
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 弄混了。国图应该有吧
<MSErgo4K`> kandu: 都悬.
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 国图也没有...
<kandu> ml 真冷，连 f# 的职位都没见招聘的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 大局域网快合围了
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: http://opac.nlc.gov.cn/F/LGEA4HS3U58SFP7YPCSGS6L4FB2Y7URXPU4AU4GFD8VI43TVM9-01361?func=find-b-0
<kves> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 外文文献数据 - 基本检索
<kandu> ...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 怎讲?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 看这些翻墙的东西一个个倒下
<jusss> kandu: 浏览器里存的是第三方证书，用第三方证书去验证网站的证书？ 不明白
<jusss> 不应该是公钥吗？
<jusss> 从第三方证书里提取出来公钥？
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 贵司应该有 VPN 吧。。
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 穷, 没有啊...
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 自己解决, 公司报销
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 不会吧，难道所有东西都在公网？
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 那直接上 Azure 香港的机器
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: ...
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 好像还真是没有内网
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 猴总早就不在我们公司了
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 这我知道
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 求解救啊, 习尽屏快不给活路了啊
<kandu> jusss: 公私钥的生成顺序其实没区别，生成方知道所选的随机数，不管你给他私钥还是公钥，他都能算出另一个密钥。所以公私钥仅仅是选择哪个发布出去的选择。用自己私钥处理数据，就是签名，别人看到了，就可以验证数据所有者/来源。别人用我的公钥处理数据，就是加密。保证数据不外泄。两者也可同时应用。
<GNUdog> 毕竟猴总的步伐比较摩擦
<kandu> jusss: 建议你去自己实现下 rsa. 到时候就不会有疑问了
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 我估计我这里的机器你连上去也不会很快
<jusss> kandu: 。。。你让我去实现rsa...
<kandu> jusss: 一点初等数论和一些简单的离散数学知识就够。很简单的一个算法
<jusss> kandu: 我现在想知道浏览器里存的是第三方证书，如何用这个证书去验证网站发你的证书？
<kandu> jusss: 不告诉你。路都指出了，后面自己走
<jusss> kandu: 我高数考了3次才及格，最后一次是抄别人的，我数学很差的
<jusss> kandu: 我就算知道了怎么生成密钥对也没用呀，我还得知道怎么生成证书才行
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: 说的是肉身解救啊
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 那就没戏了
<GNUdog> QiongMangHuo: 先闪一下～
<freeflying> GNUdog: Azure香港机房速度如何
<QiongMangHuo> GNUdog: en, lunch time on your side
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 48ms
<kandu> jusss: 证书就是密钥的应用之一  你掌握了原理，那些奇奇怪怪的东西不过是些名词而已
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 不错啊，价格呢
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: azue上有ubuntu呢
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 母鸡
<QiongMangHuo> gnudog, 不对, 你比我快俩小时....
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 妈蛋的，在外面gdocs没法用
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 基狗比你早仨小时
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 过渡依赖翻墙路由 下场就是这样...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 夏令时...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 看来是晚饭时间
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我又掉线了啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没有吧
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 快年终了，还不带妹纸出去休假啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没有妹子啊, 来一个?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 有妹纸了？
<gfxmode> maplebeats: 树莓派当FTP服务器，最大下载速度2Mb/s左右；我开了smbd、vsftpd、维基百科服务器，勉强够用
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 没有啊, 你成天说介绍也没见你介绍
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 确实可以介绍个给你
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 不过你学历没人高
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我不介意
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 关键你真没说要啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你想要多大的？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 说了两遍"来来来"
<freeflying> O0XX: 高姐黑啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 就差没问要男的还是女的了
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个大小不是必须要问的么
<O0XX> freeflying: 万一啊老板喜欢大的或者小的，不好介绍啊
<freeflying> O0XX: 蛋蛋很有品味的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 之前好像都是比我大的, 我不确定这个
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 大小不限？
<freeflying> O0XX: 大小不限，男女都行
<kaio> WWWW
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<kaio> 女生一般都比男生大啦
<kaio> 除非是絕對平原
<kaio> 當然不要太小就好
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: O0XX freeflying 我说的是年龄........
<kandu> lol
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 女马农要不？
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 不过, 之前有个妹子还真不一定比我大, 我胸肌可以动的现在
<maplebeats> 求妹纸一个
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 窝喜欢聪明瘦略高的 行业无所谓
<O0XX> 略高？
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 多高算略高？
<kaio> 不過, 我以前班上有個妹子向我揮手, 從衣袖看到她的點點, 她就是平到那個程度.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 瘦高不是硬性, 只是喜欢而已
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: ....
<kaio> 因此我保持柔軟的狀態
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo:聪明必须？
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: .....
<kaio> 行業無所謂?
<kaio> 真的無所謂?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 确实很喜欢聪明的姑娘
<kandu> smart is the new sexy
<kaio> 如果是一個 IQ 130 的6呎綠茶??
<O0XX> kaio: 你想的那个行业...
<kaio> 說話要具體!
<kaio> 要有數據
<kaio> 170-175CM高, IQ 110 以上, 除了出賣身體提供性行為的18-23歲女性
<kaio> 類似這樣 XD
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你多高？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 177
<kaio> 然後真的給你一個七呎綠茶.XD
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 早上可能178
<O0XX> kaio: 真有我肯定先玩着，还给他
<kaio> 不可能, 你早上的 1 CM 是橫向長的吧.
<kaio> O0XX, 也對, 真有我肯先玩着, 之後再轉給你, 之後你再轉給他.
<kaio> 之後又再轉回給我, 每週一次.
<O0XX> kaio:老死机
<O0XX> kaio: 经验丰富
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: YY有益
<kaio> 這還要經驗?
<kaio> 一次就上手了
<kandu> kaio: 无师自通，天生淫才
<QiongMangHuo> kaio: 卧槽, 才看懂你的某一句话, 大湿!!!
<kaio> 嗯, 有時候一些人永遠沒有理解我的意思, 你算聰明.
 * QiongMangHuo 明白了slice在实现级别到底是个啥, 语言书不讲实现的话真是说不明白 cc O0XX MSErgo4K kandu 
<freeflying> O0XX: docker这货居然用unionfs?
<O0XX> freeflying: aufs吧？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 从没看过printf实现, 但是我用的很开心...
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不是说要转到overlayfs+ext4么
<QiongMangHuo> 好像和coreos搞混了?
 * MSErgo4K 伐开心啊. 好多事啊. 
<O0XX> freeflying: https://github.com/docker/docker/tree/master/daemon/graphdriver
<O0XX> freeflying: 看着没有
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 靠，蛋蛋也关注docker？
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<O0XX> freeflying: aufs, btrfs, devicemapper, overlay 还有 vfs
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04安装fcitx出现问题，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467831 sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-table-wubi-large fcitx-frontend-all fcitx-frontend-gtk2 fcitx-frontend-gtk3 fcitx-frontend-qt4 fcitx-config-gtk fcitx-ui-classic fcitx-module-kimpanel fcitx-module-dbus libopencc1 fcitx-libs-qt 然后下载了sougou的deb，安
<^k^>  ─> 装后发现面板a无法启动． g放弃了sougou安装google以后，又a发现i总是打字时莫名其妙漏字母，汉语中 …
<jusss> kandu: 对证书的加密解密还是很困惑，网站发你的证书里面有你的公钥和CA的签名，你浏览器的证书里面有CA的公钥用来验证签名，这个浏览器的证书里面还有别的吗？
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于内网发布Ubuntu的源，使用apt-mirror同步的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467832 我们单位内网与互联网不能连接（物理隔绝），数据传输只能通过移动存储。 我现在已经在互联网上架设了一台Ubuntu的电脑，通过apt-mirror定期（每周一）同步了官方的源，
 * MSErgo4K 困
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 听摇滚
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 每天午饭后就犯困
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 现在也有点困
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 吵.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 特别困, 老板还来办公室了...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: Celine Dion - Amar Haciendo El Amor
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不听.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 只听粤语哥
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不是摇滚
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 听我？
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那也不听...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ... ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 听你?
<QiongMangHuo> 哦
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 微信我都给你了啊...成不成看你了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 0_0
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 还得我帮你约见面啊？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ... 着什么急
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你帮人介绍男朋友啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候需要帮忙了说，我是绝对不会帮的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 当当壕加油
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你特么这时候跳出来!!!!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 加油.
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 踢了你
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 你也加油!
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 你加油找下一个
 * happyaron 感觉这句充满了恶意
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: s/找/挑/
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 发图给看看啊!
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 啥?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://v2ex.com/t/163620#reply25  常营
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 来吧，到碗里来，到轻单来 - V2EX
<happyaron> MSErgo4K: 你赶快给 cherrot 介绍个吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 排版真丑. 不考虑.
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 有资源, 但是不想浪费给 cherrot .
<cherrot> 发生了什么。。
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我靠 怎么到我这就浪费了
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 做不成朋友可以作炮友，做不成炮友就作室友 怎么就浪费了呢
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 你都做室友了... 还不是浪费???
<O0XX> cherrot: 这顺序你确定正确？
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我也有有门槛的
<cherrot> O0XX: 朋友==长期炮友？
<O0XX> cherrot: 你想找男炮友还是女炮友？
<cherrot> O0XX: 当然是女的
 * O0XX 千人斩呢？
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你想了一分钟才回答这个问题
<QiongMangHuo> 16:50  16:51
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 拜妹子壕
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 你lag了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你那个不行, android/ios/前端, 我都不行. 后端还是tnnnnd node.js. 最烦的技术!
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 你为啥这么烦node..
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我本身也不看好那个
<QiongMangHuo> 产品
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: node.js性能奇差. 语法奇烂.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 前端没得选, 用js是迫不得已.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 后端那么多选择, 还用js, 自虐.
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 语法挺舒服的  但node我也不看好  性能不是node标榜自己的么
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 我宁愿用python2这种货色, 也不考虑node...
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: node只能作轻量服务
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 收购他们，然后让他们换python2
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: python躺枪。。。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 好.
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 是的, 我其实主要是为了吐槽python ,然后才是为了吐槽node
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: python2又肿么了。。。我对ruby就是无爱 就是觉得python舒服
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 一眼就看出了你的意图
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • shell脚本如何修改文件的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467833 如题，具体问题请看下面： 脚本需要修改配置文件的内容。配置文件的内容如下： WIFI_MODE=STA IPADDRESS=192.168.15.133 NETMASK=255.255.255.0 ... 配置文件名为setting.dat,脚本文件命令为update_setting.sh 应用举例: 实现将
<^k^>  ─> WIFI_MODE项改为AP，命令如下 ./update_setting.sh setting.dat WIFI_MODE AP 我的code： #!/bin/sh # read setting file dest_f …
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 拜BAT一线牛牛dev
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 等python用户知道该用python2还是python3还是python4的时候再说python好吧...
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 拜BAT一线牛牛dev
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 4只是3的升级, 类似可燃呢了 2.6.39和3.0的关系
<QiongMangHuo> 类似 kernel
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 4没啥亮点 赶紧升py3
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我知道啊.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那你还黑...
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 那你还黑...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 就是要黑
 * QiongMangHuo 黑吧, 反正我都不会
<MSErgo4K> 好, 我来点儿干货!
<MSErgo4K> 说说为啥我这么讨厌python
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 知道为什么ee讨厌python么?
<MSErgo4K> 那年, 我18.
<MSErgo4K> 刚开始学python
<MSErgo4K> 老师给了个作业
<MSErgo4K> 我从网上复制了一段代码, 贴到了本地, 发现, 我了个大擦, 缩进都没了!!!
<MSErgo4K> 这种sb语言设计的时候没考虑过我这种学生的感受嘛/!
<QiongMangHuo> .......
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: ....................................................
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ....有心里阴影了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 来说说ee的故事
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 后缀py引起他不好的联想
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 让我们忽略  MSErgo4K 吧。。。老师都让用python了 还不知足
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 因为 py 和 perl 都用引用计数。本来半斤八两都不是好货。但 py 解决了循环引用问题, perl 没解决，作为教徒自然是...
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 角度level太高, 牛牛!
<cherrot> 我认识的语言好像都用的引用计数
<cherrot> kandu: 拜牛牛！
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 拜牛蛋蛋！
<MSErgo4K> kandu: rust库里面的gc用的是啥算法?
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: kandu 语言实现级别什么是引用计数
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: kandu 说的gc?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 必须gc.
 * cherrot 习惯下划线后就觉得驼峰awful
<kandu> MSErgo4K: 不知，没关注
 * cherrot 了
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 嗯啊 gc
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 小写和下划线才是正道
<cherrot> garbage collection
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 是啊
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: kernel coding style简直赞
<QiongMangHuo> 原来我们不算外企 http://v2ex.com/t/163883#reply5
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 但就是不适应大括号新行写这种浪费视野的行为  结果python不要大括号了 结果vim就各种不爽了。。
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 渣渣
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: kernel coding style有个原则, 能嵌套的不换行, 不能嵌套的就换行
 * QiongMangHuo golang函数不能嵌套也全部必须不换行
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 其实驼峰啊, 下划线啊, 没有好坏. 遵循一个约定, 啥样得变量用驼峰,啥样得变量用下划线, 一眼就看明白了, 最好.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 对, 有原则遵循就好
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1688011
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 细看苏30飞行员专用远航内裤 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 比如局部变量, 实例变量, 类变量, 用不同的命名规则, 所有人都遵守, 一眼就看出来了, 多开心
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 意思是说 for while这种流程控制不换行 函数等定义的语句块环行？
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 这种东西你反应得倒是快!
<cherrot> MSErgo4K: 我说的也只是个人审美的变化
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 对
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那么最好的方式就是, 语法里面强制一个风格. 你写驼峰, 自动就认为你这个是个实例变量, 多好.
<cherrot> ^k^: 果然是二次元的
<nyfair> 啥，都python4了？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不按规则就语法错误, golang的导出现在看是个好手段
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不知道golang的导出是啥...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我去查查去.
 * QiongMangHuo 虽然我希望是小写开头导出, 下划线开头的不导出
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 大写开头的...
<kandu> nyfair: 牛牛求包养
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 哦. 明白了...
<cherrot> erlang里 小写是atom 大写是变量
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo: 导出？ 相当于定义外部可见的函数或变量？
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: .
<QiongMangHuo> 小k自惭形愧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 下划线开头太吓人. 不好.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 好看
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: box 和pointer设计的不好
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 太乱了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我昨天用了草稿才明白
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 其实, box / pointer / reference  还有  borrow / take 设计的都挺乱的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 毫无道理的就是 box会take ownership, 但是 reference只是borrow ownership
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个没啥啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 等我跟你说
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 钱在你包里，我借你的钱其实还应该在你包里
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 毛毛, 你这中文歧义就很大.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你借我钱到底是你借我钱还是你借我钱?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 当然是我借你钱
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这就跟 QiongMangHuo 谁都看不上的道理是一样的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你在说什么...
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我说你谁都看不上啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 哪来这么句话
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 这不是表扬你么
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 泻泻
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我看得上 nyfair 牛牛, 还等ta包养我呢
 * O0XX 谁都，看不上 && 谁都看，不上
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 可是 O0XX 已经说了, 谁都看不上啊
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你那个他们签名的grub是个大坑
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 建议你提前研究一下
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 掉线……
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我觉得很有可能. .. ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你可以去找intel的测试key
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不过已经有distro用了.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 然后实验一下
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 主板自己弄套key进去吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那个key pair生成也很麻烦呐
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂, Greg
<MSErgo4K> o0
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: Greg K-H 有教程
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: rhel7用的就是shim + grub
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 不是要求不能用shim么？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 能啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 必须用 他们自己签的grub..
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 啊??? 哪儿写了?
<MSErgo4K>  
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: O0XX http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/364145.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: [组图+视频]MacBook太重 NEC推779g最轻13英寸笔电_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 这货不行.
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 4g内存遛鸟都不够
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 如果是shim我们早就在用了
<QiongMangHuo> 遛鸟...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 对啊. 所以他们说不能用shim了嘛?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, debian OR ubuntu ? 现在有选择强迫症了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 我都不喜欢...
<cherrot> tryit: arch
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你喜欢啥
<tryit> cherrot, 其实我是gentoo转回来的……
<tryit> cherrot, 好多年了
<cherrot> tryit: 那位啥还纠结。。
<MSErgo4K> tryit: arch
<tryit> cherrot, arch也不错
<tryit> MSErgo4K,
<tryit> wiki尤其出色
<tryit> 为啥我在ubuntu下自己编译安装个，总感觉怪怪的
<cherrot> tryit: 对啊 最良心的就是wiki了
<tryit> cherrot, MSErgo4K ..
<tryit> cherrot, MSErgo4K 在gentoo下自己编译内核是理所当然的……
<cherrot> tryit: 同感，而且深怕自己编译会不会影响系统的哪部分东西
<cherrot> tryit: 简单说就是过度设计和过度封装
<tryit> cherrot, 就是，感觉一样一样的
<cherrot> tryit: arch 恰到好处 KISS
<tryit> cherrot, 试试
<October21> 用容器算了
 * cherrot 我其实就是对ubuntu的启动管理器不爽了 自己装systemd又各种问题才换得arch lol
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<jusss> openssl生产的私钥原来本身就是pem证书
<jusss> win下的密钥对好像是pfx, linux下的密钥对时pem
<jusss> cer/crt是从里面导出的只包含公钥的证书
<jusss> 我理解的概念有错吗？
<tryit> cherrot, ...还挂着啊
<maplebeats> 再发一句牢骚，meizu的ubuntu到底啥时候出
<gebjgd> maplebeats_, 不出了
<October21> gebjgd: 什么时候回来吸毒啊？
<gebjgd> October21, 早就回去过了
<October21> gebjgd: 还没过年呢
<jiero> wzssyqa_:  走了~ 明天离开北京。你搬进城了吗？
<onlylove_> jiero: 你在北京不请我吃饭！
<jiero> onlylove_。。。
<jiero> onlylove_ 我四处蹭饭呢。。。
<jiero> onlylove_ 。。。有些晚了。。。
<jiero> onl
<cmdgy> 有没有熟悉rsync的大婶
<happyaron> cmdgy: 你这么些天都没说mirror的地址，让我情何以堪
<cmdgy> 阿勒，sorry
<cmdgy> mirrors.cqu.edu.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 重庆大学镜像站 (@ cqu.edu.cn)
<cmdgy> 谢谢了~
<happyaron> cmdgy: 去到launchpad.net上注册个账号
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Launchpad (@ launchpad.net)
<cmdgy> 嗯，已经提交申请了
<happyaron> cmdgy: 然后填这个表 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+newmirror
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* OpenID transaction in progress (@ launchpad.net)
<cmdgy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirrors.cqu.edu.cn-archive
<happyaron> 那就先等着吧
<happyaron> 这个着急也木有用
<cmdgy> 好的~
<happyaron> cmdgy: 另外，你mirror的路径不太正确
<happyaron> http://mirrors.cqu.edu.cn/Ubuntu/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /Ubuntu/ (@ cqu.edu.cn)
<happyaron> ubuntu为啥要大写U?
<cmdgy> 恩恩，都小写么
<happyaron> 在mirror上不该随便改原来的写法
<cmdgy> 喔，好的
<happyaron> cmdgy: 这套同步工具挺靠谱的 https://github.com/tuna/tunasync
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* tuna/tunasync · GitHub (@ github.com)
<cmdgy> 啊。
<cmdgy> 我自己写了一套。。。
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 这套目前很赞，用btrfs snapshot来保证没有不一致的情况发生
<cmdgy> 当时设计的时候没考虑这么多，现在碰到改端口有密码的就要手动重定义很多变量
<happyaron> 界面前端想咋搞就都成了，无所谓
<cmdgy> 恩恩，我们会参考的
<happyaron> cmdgy: 趁着成为各种发行版的官方源之前，先多下点功夫吧，回头断服务会被用户骂坑爹的。。
<cmdgy> 想请教一下，今晚把文件系统改成了nfs，然后再执行rsync的时候耗时就会很长，貌似把所有文件都遍历一遍
<happyaron> cmdgy: 不要用nfs，血与泪的教训啊
<cmdgy> 啊。。
<happyaron> cmdgy: 高大上的用iscsi，不能高大的就本地硬盘
<cmdgy> 蛋疼。。。
<cmdgy> 刚刚改好
<cmdgy> 明白了，谢谢指导！
<cmdgy> 我们目前属于相当屌丝的状态
<happyaron> 加油加油
<happyaron> 不作死过不知道啥样能过好
<cmdgy> 话说。。前辈们用nfs怎么死的
<happyaron> 就性能死了
<cmdgy> 懂了。。
<happyaron> 然后还有各种不稳定
<happyaron> nfs算是一种极不靠谱的东西吧。。
<happyaron> 负担这种重IO业务有点呵呵呵呵
<cmdgy> happyaron, 大神是某镜像源的管理员么~
<jiero> cmdgy: 别问这里的人的身份了。
 * jiero 觉得有特殊身份的人还是好保护的。
<cmdgy> OK~
<onlylove_> cmdgy: happyaron 只是被玩傻了而已
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 不用太介意
<happyaron> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 蓉蓉同学，借我个服务器玩玩呗
<happyaron> onlylove_: 自己去买云服务啊
<cmdgy> happyaron, 现在流量已经起来了。。不敢改大小写啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 云太贵
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 不作不死
<cmdgy> happyaron, 首字母大写了真的影响很大么
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 来个维护公告
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 好像是，linux是大小写敏感的东西
<cmdgy> 已经注册成CentOS的官方源了，现在那边官网上就挂着大写的CentOS。。。
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 好吧，其实网址好像大小写不太要紧
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 不过你为啥要与众不同
<cmdgy> nginx也是个大小写敏感的东西。。
<happyaron> cmdgy: 做软链接
<cmdgy> onlylove, 难道不觉得CentOS比centos看着爽些~
<onlylove_> happyaron: 然后等流量不大改还是就一直这样
<cmdgy> 我在nginx做301吧。。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不动了，把大写的隐藏掉什么的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 老实说，这是sa的通常做法，不过我的话，会想办法找机会改
<cmdgy> 动不了用户的配置文件
<happyaron> onlylove_: 木办法，而且没有什么压力
<happyaron> onlylove_: 等下一任接手重新折腾的时候自然就没了
<happyaron> LOL
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这典型的workaround
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我今天刚知道我掉进多大一坑里
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没有这么多坑，哪有重写的动力
<jiero> cmdgy:  那不是地址，是字符串吧。
<kandu> nginx -s reload 不停服务就可重载配置吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 都是聪明人。
<cmdgy> 嗯呢
<cmdgy> jiero, 什么？
<jiero> cmdgy: 我不行，没有技术。就不用在意我了。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 哦，我的想法是绕过去
<onlylove_> happyaron: 因为那货就是用java给csv做了个哈希表，我打算直接用jdbc写sql
 * jiero 现在好奇中国的古法 100 10000 是不是和习惯 方形有关；欧洲的 1000  1000,000 是不是和习惯 三角形有关
<onlylove_> jiero: 因为英语有thousand，但是没有万的对应单词，人用了ten thousand
<jiero> onlylove 还有 million billion 都是对应 thousand 乘积的。
<jiero> onlylove 中国到了高位就是万的乘积了。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 哈哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我已经被自己坑了不知道多少次，也重写了不知道多少东西了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我对systemd还是有点犹豫，毕竟一个系统越复杂，那么越容易出问题，
<onlylove_> happyaron: emacs我不反对，毕竟那东西无关紧要，systemd毕竟是init
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我也想要现代版的，但是有些事，很麻烦
<cmdgy> onlylove, 我们上线时就是用的CentOS7
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还有，pulseaudio能搞定多块声卡不，还是说，这事不归他管
<cmdgy> 总觉得红帽敢把这东西掏出来应该就比较稳定了
<onlylove_> cmdgy: centos好像确实是那么写的 CentOS
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 拉倒吧，看networkmanager
<happyaron> onlylove_: systemd 很赞的，会简化你的工作
<onlylove_> cmdgy: 我到现在不用那货
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没有多块声卡的不知道pa行不行
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我怕它带来更多麻烦，我知道他会简化
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我怕的是麻烦，虽然现在很麻烦
<cmdgy> 不知道是个啥。。我还很菜
<onlylove_> happyaron: 而且我很久不做sa了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 目前我还没遇到system init方面的坑
<onlylove_> cmdgy: networkmanager一次只能up一块网卡
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我被坑都是user session init
<onlylove_> happyaron: 额……这感觉像cgroup的事情啊……
<onlylove_> happyaron: system init没坑就好
<cmdgy> 骚年们  早睡早起身体好
<cmdgy> 别浪了 hoho
<jiero> cmdgy: 年龄呀。小孩你好。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不对啊，你说的system init是指哪部分啊，我记得很多user要起service啊，比方www的httpd
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这种都算system init
<jiero> onlylove networkmanger 可以同时用多个无线网卡对吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 就是桌面用户登录滞后，整个desktop service都是由init来搞的
<happyaron> onlylove_: systemd --user
<onlylove_> happyaron: user的是指X上面的各种？
<happyaron> onlylove_: yup
<onlylove_> happyaron: 还是说，出来登录提示符就算
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你知道，不起X一样出提示符
<happyaron> onlylove_: 主要是X上
<happyaron> onlylove_: 替代原来的consolekit
<onlylove_> happyaron: 擦，X的问题啊，折腾人啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 祝你早日出坑
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我说的systemd遇到的坑，都是在user session init里
<onlylove_> happyaron: 比方说初始化输入法变量啥的？→_→
<happyaron> onlylove_: 其中之一
<onlylove_> happyaron: 如果不是浏览器和播放器啥的需要，我倒不觉得X太重要
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我每次都掉输入法的坑
<onlylove_> happyaron: 各种imconfig
<happyaron> onlylove_: LOL
<onlylove_> happyaron: 最后你和我说，要重启……
<happyaron> onlylove_: 因为要重新跑一遍user session init嘛
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，ifup和netstat不维护闹哪样
<jiero> happyaron:  现在你负责 fcitx 的什么？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 反正系统启动的话用systemd没啥坑
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我觉得ifup这种属于基础套件吧，说不玩就不玩了？
<jiero>  onlylove 收敛一下 happyaron 工作时间到了
<jiero> happyaron 通往壕的道路上就是非同常人的工作时间安排。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 在维护吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 而且systemd不是要取代它了么。。。lol
<happyaron> jiero: 又黑我
<jiero> happyaron: 我只是说你在往壕的道路上走，怎么成了黑？
<onlylove_> happyaron: 很多网站还没更新呢，比方devops那个
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我记得ifconfig是不维护了，netstat也不维护了
<jiero> onlylove 老人们都要倒下了。
 * jiero 觉得北京，很多地方人口密度真低。
<jiero> 丫的中关村梦想实验室才几个人用那么大一栋楼。
 * jiero 觉得北京保安真不一般的多。
<happyaron> onlylove_: linux 上用 iproute2 就好
<happyaron> netstat不清楚
<onlylove_> happyaron: 前几天听hamo说的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不过我赞同罗杰的观点，老家伙没力气维护了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不好笑，你也要老
<jiero> happyaron:  年轻人没有软件hacker了。硬件实用性hacker兴起。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 今天看一漂亮妈妈带孩子的时候突然发觉，自己已经30了
<onlylove_> jiero: 鱼唇
<jiero> onlylove看到漂亮妈妈带孩子的时候，我注意到了24岁的妈妈好多。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你不知道hacker分old school和new school?
<onlylove_> jiero: 难道不知道underground
<jiero> onlylove 。。。
<jiero> onlylove不知道~
<onlylove_> happyaron: 老实说，集市上的东西虽然能用，我还是更喜欢大教堂，你懂得
<happyaron> onlylove_: 同细化大教堂的
<happyaron> 同喜欢
<happyaron> jiero: 慢慢来吧，喜欢啥折腾啥
<jiero> happyaron:  。都喜欢，完蛋了
<onlylove_> jiero: systemd和pulseaudio明显就集市上的，networkmanager直接地摊货
<jiero> onlylove  pulseaudio 和 systemd 不是更像大教堂？
<onlylove_> 我就奇怪，那么看不起windows，人windows多张声卡网卡没问题，到了linux这边到处是问题
<jiero> 都有灵魂人物。
<onlylove_> jiero: 我说了，地摊货
<happyaron> onlylove_: 因为alsa是地摊货
<onlylove_> jiero: 灵魂人物，你得看那货是干啥的
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没有PA，会更渣得不行
<onlylove_> happyaron: 那networkmanager呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 没有pa至少有动静
<jiero> networkmanager 是长久来到渣
<jiero> 没人能做好。
<happyaron> onlylove_: linux上网络管理啥时候好过呢
<jiero> happyaron: 做好了，很多人失业
<onlylove_> happyaron: 至少我看来，ifconfig比networkmanager靠谱多了
<happyaron> onlylove_: 要啥啥都有，干啥啥不行，要求不特别高就用着，大家现在也就这样
<happyaron> 说到底，linux这个内核从技术上不行
<onlylove_> happyaron: 别的不说，就networkmanager这货恶心
<happyaron> 哈哈
<onlylove_> happyaron: 为毛就一次up一块网卡
<happyaron> onlylove_: 服务器上可以避开它的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 知道服务器可以避开
<onlylove_> happyaron: 服务器要是不能避开，早被喷死了
<happyaron> 无所谓了，闭着眼睛用吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不是kernel的问题吧，你要说linux kernel不行，windows nt的kernel也不比linux早多少
<happyaron> lennart 还在搞 systemd，估计没空弄奶妈了
<happyaron> onlylove_: NT kernel 技术要比 Linux 牛逼多了好伐
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我记得看过书，nt当时也是server和client设计的
<onlylove_> happyaron: nt是商业软件
<happyaron> 对啊，大教堂
<happyaron> 你觉得Linux不是么，只不过没有人负责
<happyaron> 当年IBM拿自己的漏扫工具去扫Linux内核，最后结果都没法公开。
<happyaron> 太烂了，公开了大家修不了。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我觉得和linux比，BSD更像教堂
<happyaron> onlylove_: 但也垃圾
<onlylove_> happyaron: 至少比linux强，虽然说桌面渣
<happyaron> onlylove_: onlylove__ 人太少
<jiero> 都睡吧。
<onlylove_> happyaron: 自从外包公司干过之后，觉得商业软件也就指着核心了，外围代码也渣的一比，还不一定比linux好
<onlylove_> happyaron: 至少现在linux在缺陷扫描上算好的
<happyaron> onlylove_: linux 核心也是渣
<onlylove_> happyaron: 你看过nt的代码咯？
<jiero> happyaron:  看到了有个博士生写的文章，他导师做了自动bug探测系统，后来就是刷linux的bug的。
<happyaron> onlylove_: 企业级测试上，NT要比Linux可靠很多
<onlylove_> happyaron: 资源充足的情况下
<onlylove_> jiero: 自动探测很多都是坑
<happyaron> onlylove_: Linux 想要scale，必须得有几个开发跟着改
<happyaron> 最后可能就重写了很多东西
<onlylove_> happyaron: windows scale很贵啊，而且你没法改，只能给微软钱
<happyaron> onlylove_: nexus 路由器重写了net subsystem，google的kernel改动多到跟不上mainline同步
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不是只谈技术呢么
<onlylove_> happyaron: 如果只讲技术，你如何知道nt不需要几个开发
<happyaron> onlylove_: 还木有听说NT给啥客户出特别的内核版本
<jiero> 倒是微软有办法测试。。。
<happyaron> 存储大拿away了
<happyaron> 看着一帮小屁孩儿傻逼的讨论累了
<jiero> 昨天晚上看书，将游戏化，就有微软的例子，给空闲的时间，让员工比拼挑bug
<onlylove_> happyaron: .net放github了，到时候看看缺陷啥的吧
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> 说回来，systemd还是很赞的
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 不过商业软件测试完善是肯定的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这边每天一堆人在抓各种bug
<happyaron> onlylove_: 这种大公司，开发/测试比例至少能到1/2吧
<happyaron> 时间比例
<happyaron> 核心组件还知道有4/1的
<happyaron> 外围的stack testing，又不知道多少
<onlylove_> happyaron: 和你说个恶心事情，是netapp的
<happyaron> 说说
<happyaron> netapp一直觉得恶心哈
<onlylove_> happyaron:  我这几天临时做netapp的systemsetup的自动化测试
<onlylove_> happyaron: 丫的清理环境初始化要一个小时，实际测试用几分钟，
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 有才
<onlylove_> happyaron: 也就是说，你时间都浪费在清理环境了
<happyaron> 自动化测试也还好吧
<happyaron> 反正我出方案的时候没用过netapp lol
<onlylove_> happyaron: 一套case 34个，完整跑下来一天一夜不够用
<happyaron> onlylove_: 并发跑
<onlylove_> happyaron: 联调，并发毛，单跑都没问题，连跑就死
<onlylove_> happyaron: 而且自动化程序处在调试阶段
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 好吧
<onlylove_> happyaron: 最要命的是，ranorex本身自己还会出bug
<happyaron> 没用过这么高级的货
<onlylove_> happyaron: 程序支持用vb.net和c#写，你怕不怕
<alvin_rxg> Title: VB.NET (@ vb.net)
<happyaron> onlylove_: 怕
<onlylove_> happyaron: 其实这几天看了各种代码，觉得语言是次要的，恶心人的代码风格，再高大上的语言写出来，也是一坨
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove_> happyaron: 特别是我被现在这个坑恶心了之后
<onlylove_> happyaron: 本来selenium写的test case
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我看了之后，头一次觉得java真TM难懂
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove_> happyaron: 刚参加工作的小朋友写的代码都这么坑？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我也遇到一个，后来好多了
<onlylove_> happyaron: 各种hardcode啊，而且他写的东西只能在他的那台机器上跑啊
<onlylove_> happyaron: 而且要命的是，不知道从哪弄来个类库，我不敢动，动下就编译不过
<onlylove_> happyaron: 然后就让那堆不知道谁写的干啥用的代码在那带着
<happyaron> 木办法，我遇到那个小伙子比这还是靠谱很多的
<onlylove_> happyaron: 所以我要绕坑啊，
<onlylove_> happyaron: 把那第三方的代码绕过去，然后直接丢掉
<happyaron> 加油啦
<onlylove_> happyaron: 对了，Linux能编译出windows能用的程序不，我想搞个transmission
<onlylove_> happyaron: 公司的渣渣网没法装cygwin
<happyaron> 据说wine能
<happyaron> 但我真没试过
<onlylove_> 看着自己单位的电脑在上上下下的就恼火，这公司能呆还！
<onlylove_> 之前虽然限速，但是好歹irc稳定啊
<onlylove_> 睡觉去
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: MinGW 很小的，或许可以搞定 transmission
<jiero> 是两个认真的石头
<jiero> http://www.bjblood.com/jgjs/cxd_list.jsp 北京献血，目前还有奖励噢。50元手机充值卡。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 采血地点 (@ bjblood.com)
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-21
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<jack77213> 早
<tryit> cherrot, .
<pity> http://www.v2ex.com/t/163990#reply58
<alvin_rxg> Title: 高手对决 -- 博客服务器被黑的故事 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<cherrot> tryit: :)
<tryit> cherrot, 下了一个arch iso
<cherrot> tryit: 是不是棒棒哒
<tryit> cherrot, chroot进去了……
<tryit> cherrot, 没法安装
<cherrot> tryit: 然后咧
<cherrot> tryit: 没联网？
<cherrot> huntxu: 拉轰轰的胡子叔叔早
<tryit> cherrot, 不是，得format掉/
<tryit> cherrot, :D
<cherrot> tryit: 恩 不会帮你删除旧的文件 所以建议重新format  或者就得自己rm
<cherrot> tryit: 但重新安装也会覆盖掉旧文件吧 虽然我没试过
<eve_ouyang> :D,mkfs
<tryit> cherrot, 恩，待会拿个U盘直接安装吧，不想这么折腾了
<cherrot> tryit: 哦 你硬盘启动的啊   U盘也可以弄成grub  不过我直接dd的。。
<tryit> cherrot, 看arch介绍时，有几个特性特别吸引我，第一个就是尽可能少打系统相关的patch，直接使用上游软件包源文件
<cherrot> tryit: 这种哲学简直太赞了
<tryit> cherrot, 但是这种是有代价的，就是稳定性要打一些折扣，出了问题要DIY
<tryit> cherrot, 不过好在自己绝不会是第一个遇到问题的人 :D
<tryit> MSErgo4K, .
<MSErgo4K> tryit: .
<tryit> cherrot, 还有滚动升级，太赞了
<tryit> cherrot, arch相当于gentoo和ubuntu的折中吧
<tryit> 更确切地说是gentoo与debian的折中
<MSErgo4K> archlinux是梦幻般的发行版.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ...
<eve_ouyang> lol
<eve_ouyang> 倒是在arch学了不少东西
<cherrot> tryit: 恩 我在显卡驱动上遇到过坑
<cherrot> tryit: 比如私有驱动至今不兼容X
<cherrot> tryit: 错了 不兼容 gdm
<eve_ouyang> 直接禁了独显的路过。。
<eve_ouyang> lightdm+xfce4
 * tryit 我脆弱的小心灵已经在gentoo上被折腾得足够坚强了……
<eve_ouyang> ：P gentoo这东西，真心没有那个时间去折腾了
<yunfan> onlylove:
<yunfan> http://product.dangdang.com/60332747.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【酷派W708黑手机】【当当自营】 Coolpad/酷派 W708 3G手机 WCDMA/GSM 黑价格_行情_参数_报价-当当网 (@ dangdang.com)
 * tryit 随后用一段时间arch，没什么大意外的话，在内网建个repo，让小弟们都动起来……
<eve_ouyang> lol让他们都入会么
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 估计够呛，自愿吧，而且arch需要有经验
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 出了状况没时间给他们折腾
<eve_ouyang> :D 还好吧,多找找wiki基本都会有的
<BuMangHuo> test
<freeflying> huntxu: https://www.packet.net/blog/how-we-failed-at-openstack?from=timeline&isappinstalled=0
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Why We Threw 4 Months of Work in the Trash; or How we Failed at OpenStack - Insights fro ... (@ packet.net)
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: openstack黑
<BuMangHuo> 谢大象呢
<freeflying> O0XX: 你要不要开始黑docker?
<O0XX> freeflying: 我已经开始黑了啊
<BuMangHuo> 现在叫啥
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: -> MSErgo4K
<huntxu> freeflying: 好长
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: lol，不请客哇
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: lol，不请客哇
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你来吧, 现在过来, 中午请你吃新加坡料理   cc O0XX
<freeflying> O0XX: mesos看了没
<O0XX> freeflying: 就上次你发给我那个？
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 高帅富啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 看了
<freeflying> O0XX: 对，咋样
<O0XX> freeflying: 没什么新意，就是一个集群管理...只能说人家做了，还开元
<O0XX> 了
<freeflying> O0XX: 分布式也就这样了吧
<BuMangHuo> 木有蛋糕？
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 壕，下周请客啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 想想能有什么新意思没有，google很早就同一计算池了
<O0XX> freeflying: 这属于人家用剩下的
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 下周就不生日了啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你丫来不来啊? 要来就快点儿, 我饿了都
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 生了？还是日了？
<freeflying> O0XX: 难啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. ... ....
<freeflying> O0XX: 毕竟不是搞研究的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我也饿了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 来啊千人斩
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 改下周生好了
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ... 改不了了已经...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我知道你为啥能千人斩了，太文艺了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你丫来不来啊?!
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不去了。。。
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你啊你, 叶公好龙
<BuMangHuo> 今天还得忙活呢
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 又想让我请, 又不敢来吃.
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 快递啊
<BuMangHuo> 帮我定外卖啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 滚你妹的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这个靠谱
<BuMangHuo> lol
<BuMangHuo> google 日历靠谱啊，居然提示我今天有人请客
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: http://item.m.jd.com/ware/view.action?wareId=1064589
<alvin_rxg> Title: LG 25UM65 25英寸LED背光IPS 21：9超宽屏显示器 - 京东触屏版 (@ jd.com)
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 这个显示器如何
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 我没关注过. 不过LG家的ips面板还是可以的.
<O0XX> freeflying: 这么宽...
<O0XX> freeflying: 你这是要看什么片？
<freeflying> O0XX: 我不买啊，推荐个 MSErgo4K
<O0XX> 21：9
<O0XX> 我去...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这么宽的? 我也没啥推荐, 不了解
<freeflying> 推荐给
<tryit> freeflying, MSErgo4K O0XX 开发不错，左右窗格
<O0XX> freeflying: 腻害
<tryit> 或者左中右
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<O0XX> 【网曝上海医患冲突 医院：老人两次插队无果动手】有网友爆料称，上海一医院医生殴打老人。涉事的同济附十医院通报，老太两度插队要求先拍片，并阻止其他病人拍片，扇医生耳光。男性老人掐医生脖子。院方呼吁医务人员多理解宽容忍让患者，也希望社会理解尊重医务人员。
<O0XX> 哎，我早上去换电卡，那老头老太太插起队来真是肆无忌惮啊
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 0.0
<Echoff> 这个显示器怎么这么宽？
<tryit> BuMangHuo, .
 * tryit 这里有多少 arch 系的？
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 233,难道报料的是你
<eve_ouyang> tryit: 我
<O0XX> eve_ouyang: 这是上海
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 233,还以为是你
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你昨天去上海了？
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 不过现在的老人还真是....不过我家里那边的还好,还是比较文明
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 没，昨天就去了一趟大回龙观地区
<eve_ouyang> 到少扶人不用被讹
<O0XX> eve_ouyang: 有钱，任性
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 人家都是文革里面闯过来的, 插你还不跟玩儿似的?
<freeflying> O0XX: 你不是天天去嘛
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你不是天天去嘛
<O0XX> freeflying: BuMangHuo 对啊，但这确实不影响我说昨天我去了一趟
<O0XX> freeflying: BuMangHuo 我又没说我就昨天去了一趟
 * O0XX 请叫我逻辑帝
<freeflying> O0XX: 逻辑混乱帝
<BuMangHuo> 昨天就去了一趟/就昨天去了一趟
<BuMangHuo> 求翻译
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 或许是我家里这边的都没有文革大帝,还是比较太平的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: only come to XXX yesteday/ come to XXX only yesteday
<eve_ouyang> O0XX: 路过看到是没敢扶.lol
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 我换了地还是登陆不了你的vps
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 额.. 那我也不知道啊...
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: 看ban得历史啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: ban? 怎么看?
<BuMangHuo> 逻辑错了吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不应该是 to XXOO?
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 请叫我英语帝
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://store.apple.com/hk-zh/browse/home/specialdeals/mac
<alvin_rxg> Title: 翻新 Mac - Apple Store (香港) (@ apple.com)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你把bigger算上，bigger就值2000
<eve_ouyang> 翻新...
 * tryit 哈哈  "警告: 由于 Arch 的滚动升级特性，升级系统有着不可预见的结果。因此，除非有着空闲时间并准备好处理突发问题，请谨慎升级。"
<eve_ouyang> tryit: 滚吧,没事 :P
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 其实之前每次升级kernel的时候都有panic的心理准备，所以旧的kernel得留着
<eve_ouyang> tryit: 其实没有那么夸张啦
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 以我自己的经验来看，还是很有必要的，否则kernel启动不了就玩完了
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 我遇到过1、2次这种情况
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://zhaojie.me/zrx.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: zrx (@ zhaojie.me)
<eve_ouyang> tryit: :P那是我运气好吗
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 购机微信：appletuan
<O0XX>  
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 赞!!!
<BuMangHuo> 能团 ipad air2 不，能比大陆官网便宜多少钱啊
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 你对kernel更熟悉而已 :)
<O0XX> freeflying: 我不看好linux在iot
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<eve_ouyang> tryit: 我只是个水货
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/420733
 * tryit 都是果粉
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://prog21.dadgum.com/203.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Retiring Python as a Teaching Language (@ dadgum.com)
<QiongMangHuo> alvin_rxg: 赞
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 别闹了, 我是这个频道里知名果黑.
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不过帮别人买而已.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 王老司机在办公室么?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 在.
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我才是
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: .
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 这个文章是啥?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 你也转python黑了?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 标题说明一切
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 没有, 我压根就不会, 黑什么黑
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我也不会啊. 但是不影响我黑啊. 我是无脑黑
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:  http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6c9f96b9gw1eofwzcihfuj20cm0cdaaj.jpg
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 几天前的老图了
<tryit> O0XX, MSErgo4K 剧情一波三折啊
<O0XX> tryit: 心动了？
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 是的.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 千人斩
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你看看这个人, 够不够你水平的十分之一
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://weibo.com/p/100808132bee5e1a48026d8bbf2587eaaefb2d?k=%E5%9C%A8%E6%8A%BC%E7%8A%AF%E7%94%A8%E5%BE%AE%E4%BF%A1%E9%AA%97%E8%A3%B8%E8%81%8A&from=trendtop_api?refer=index_hot_new
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sina Visitor System (@ weibo.com)
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 黑龙江讷河监狱在押犯王东，利用微信诈骗至少三名女性。王东因绑架罪服刑，有诈骗前科。通过微信，他不仅与女性确立情人关系，还骗取一名监狱女工作人员8万元。王东还和在微信上认识的李某在监狱发生性关系。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 粢饭?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 麻辣烫?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: .
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你丫来不来?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 有点早
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 再等等
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那我去吃趣多多先.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 6块的人多
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://joelonsoftware.com/items/2015/01/20.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Stack Exchange Raises $40m - Joel on Software (@ joelonsoftware.com)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 看了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 才四千万...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 才？
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这是融资，不是估值
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 跟超级课程表一个级别啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 超级课程表融资三千万美金吧
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那个大神本来就是诈骗进去的啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 估多少？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 所以, 他的功力不如你吧?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没看.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不透明吧?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 比我强，这个我是真心佩服
<BuMangHuo> 监狱
<BuMangHuo> 还是真实的
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 比你还强? 你已经千人斩了...
<BuMangHuo> 那种制服的片儿简直弱爆了，还是条子的老婆
<BuMangHuo> 只有那些YY的色情小说里面有这情节吧
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你觉得没有斩个一万人，他能练出这水平？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 人家可能是理论很好, 然后实践起来轻松加愉快. 你是真的从上千次实战中摸爬滚打出来的.
<MSErgo4K> "摸爬滚打"四个字真到位!
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 画个流程图用啥工具好呢
<BuMangHuo> 话说是叫流程图么？ 这货有个别的什么名字来着？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: visio
 * QiongMangHuo 刚才跟别人说谢谢也打成了泻泻...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: dia
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: lin
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不要跟白老板学坏啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 不要跟白老板学坏啊
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 敝公司热招测试了, 有朋友推荐不
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 你那有推荐的人 ？！
<MSErgo4K> qiao: 啥意思?
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 哦。。看错了。
<qiao> MSErgo4K: 米有。。
<MSErgo4K> qiao: ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 走？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: = 1分钟, 喝完咖啡
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: .
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: go
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:.
 * tryit 开工。。
<yunfan> 下了个深度的盘 看安装过程还不错
<tryit> yunfan, 下了个 arch 的iso，dding~
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=puqDMF49fAdqPmWyPYZtYcEwBTvN_tDU0f38QJasa9DXpPyPnCz1uDHhRBE79UJhcr_VglxRdz3haqgmb-VMEa
<alvin_rxg> Title: 第一劝业银行_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<yunfan> 不错 深度这个体验很好
<yunfan> 而且还是复用ubuntu的源 对小白和开发者都有利
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 比麒麟好多了
<BuMangHuo> 你们的arch现在用的哪个源
<BuMangHuo> 163 也这么慢了
<eve_ouyang> ustc
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 原来arch一点也不小众了……
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 深度毕竟是务实的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我打算晚上给我妈妈的机器装这个
<tryit> yunfan, 装个win多好
<eve_ouyang> 谁说arch小众了...
<tryit> eve_ouyang, 我觉得arch和gentoo都是小众
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://anzglobal.taleo.net/careersection/anz_aus_ext/jobdetail.ftl
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* ANZ Careers (@ taleo.net)
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 找不到该页 (404)
 * liuhangbin test
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦, anz招聘. 系统架构师.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有兴趣?
<MSErgo4K> liuhangbin: failed.
<QiongMangHuo> anz是啥
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: anz是啥？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: QiongMangHuo: 澳新银行.
<MSErgo4K> 奥地利新奥尔良银行
<yunfan> MSErgo4K: 奥地利有新奥尔良？
<MSErgo4K> yunfan: 不知道
<yunfan> 我还以为 anz是安智呢
<MSErgo4K> 奥地利新约克银行.
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 再好的工作也有1000次想辞职 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467853 再好的工作也有1000次想辞职，再随意的自由也需要认真来过 我过的是离朝九晚五、两点一线最远的一种生活；是被很多人羡慕可以吃遍各种美食，随时随地轻装旅行的生活。我的职业是自由撰稿人
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.dbs.com.cn/iwov-resources/doc/footer/Consumer%20Banking%20Tariff%20SC.pdf  果然dbs有借记卡了, 但是没有贷记卡
<^k^> ⇪ : 长度=2.69 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我记性差，看来这次还没记错
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 申申申
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我想起一个银行来
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我刚才看了十来家小众银行, 都没有贷记卡
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 大华银行都没有.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.ncbchina.cn/cn/creditcard/index.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 南洋商业银行信用卡中心
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 脑残吧中国
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个足够小
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这url不会被kick掉?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 拿出去绝对有面子
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 而且华住的酒店有优惠，以后你跟你妹纸开房就便宜了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 不知道花猪有啥酒店...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 七天?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 喊停
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 汉庭不是之前泄露信息的那个嘛?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 怕啥，反正你都泄露了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 申申申
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 真不错诶!  http://www.ncbchina.cn/cn/creditcard/img/card/ruier_img11.jpg
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 切换系统之后，无线网就会上不去。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467855 不论是由ubuntu切换到win7，还是由win7切换到ubuntu，都必须删除无线网重新设置才能上网。这是咋回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmlm221 — 2015-01-21 13:50
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 年费几何?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 不知道, 没看到年费, 肯定便宜不了.
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 要是300年费, 值.
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 但是我估计3000都不止了
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 我们为南商（中国）万事达美元个人白金信用卡客户免费提供全年6场果岭高尔夫球畅打及6场练习场畅打，让您在忙碌的工作之余可以享受品质生活。  你看这个就知道不是我这个级别应该办的卡了
<NotHappy> freeflying: 招商的银联钻石白金免儿童机票和高铁票, 无限次贵宾候机, 4000块旅程不便险, 很适合你, 推荐
<NotHappy> freeflying: 12岁以下儿童
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: http://www.ncbchina.cn/cn/creditcard/download/apply_wsd.pdf   这个, 看来可以没有年费...
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 长度=6.77 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<MSErgo4K> 哦, 错了. 300美金年费
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: tuokukan!!!
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 啥???
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: http://www.ncbchina.cn/cn/creditcard/card_rule3.html   有点儿贵
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 南洋商业银行信用卡中心 - 信用卡申请 - 标准年费（万事达商务白金信用卡）
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:才200
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这个是毛毛权益都没有的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 说了啊，bigger很贵的
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 而且那是商务卡, 你办不下来
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 商务卡干嘛的?
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 你消费, 公司还款
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 哦, @Mark 给我来一张啊
<NotHappy> @Mark, 他个人信息我PM你
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 2000年费, 打六次高尔夫, 洗牙两次, 还有各种航空延误险之类的, 适合 freeflying 啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 他们给的额度高
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 基本都2-30万的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 二，三十万
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我理解.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 适合你
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 还是觉得招商钻石适合他 免儿童机票和高铁票, 无限次贵宾候机, 4000块旅程不便
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 有没有廉价的bigger?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 昂. 但是, 没有高尔夫bigger?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://www.sc.com/cn/credit-cards/index.html?pid=
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 信用卡 - 渣打银行中国有限公司
<BuMangHuo> 渣打就算了吧
<BuMangHuo> 那个卡太难看
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 花旗的新卡片还不错
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: bigger漫漫
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: link?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 渣打就算了吧, 权益都是江浙沪的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://citibank.com.cn/ICARD/index.htm?eOfferCode=CNCTNLCAD
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 信用卡-花旗银行（中国）
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 正面一个中文都没有
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 绝对bigger满满
<BuMangHuo> 哦，还是那两张是不
<BuMangHuo> 更新卡面了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:对，但是换卡版了
<BuMangHuo> 还有芯片了
<BuMangHuo> 不对啊
<BuMangHuo> 礼享怎么成了 platinum 了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 赞，打电话换卡去
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那个只是银联级别吧？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你看visa还是普通卡
<BuMangHuo> 以前的银联也是金卡级别
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我的意思是银联级别又不值钱
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://citibank.com.cn/ICARD/usage_offer/usd_index2.htm
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=unknown state: sslv3 alert handshake failure
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 来一张, 然后买六章京东卡
<BuMangHuo> visa 也是白金啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 直接送手环   cc  BuMangHuo
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 他们现在满了直接送箱子
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 旅行箱
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 箱子早都到手了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 我到真是想来一张
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不喜欢箱子...
<BuMangHuo> 我问问还能换不
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: visa还是普通卡，master是白金了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 来一张吧
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: bigger慢慢
<BuMangHuo> 别着急
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: O0XX MSErgo4K 年费呢?
<O0XX> NotHappy: 免
<O0XX> NotHappy: 那张蓝色的
<O0XX> NotHappy: 黑色的不免
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 花旗普卡免首年, 6次免次年
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 而且, 免税店购物还给你打着
<MSErgo4K> 打折
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: 6 次
<NotHappy> O0XX: 积分好干啥?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 适合你这种土豪.
<BuMangHuo> 换不换
<BuMangHuo> 她说免费 EMS 给我发来
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 据说可以免费换
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 换啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 新卡版bigger满满
<BuMangHuo> 我不想刷这个卡 O0XX
<BuMangHuo> 还款太麻烦
<BuMangHuo> 只能转账， 还 T+3
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 支付宝
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 支付宝.
<BuMangHuo> 支付宝不能换
<BuMangHuo> 不能还
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 可以啦
<NotHappy> 积分能干啥??
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 现在只是支持快捷支付
<MSErgo4K> http://www.flyertea.com/thread-271621-1-1.html   ...
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 支付宝没有花旗银行。怎么还款？-国内信用卡-信用卡-飞客茶馆旅行网 - 飞客茶馆旅行网
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: 花旗积分能兑换刷卡金
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 好吧...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:  啦卡啦
<NotHappy> 礼享卡的积分可以兑换航空里程，18:1，每次换需要50元手续费，1000里程开始换。还可以10000:20兑换成消费金额。
<BuMangHuo> 拉卡拉 T+2
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这个还好
<BuMangHuo> NND，这万一遇到个十一，春节之类的长假， T+3 不是死了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 为了bigger也能忍了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 据说打客服可以延
 * NotHappy 消费太少, 首卡的权益留着以后消费多起来再说吧
<BuMangHuo> 我有 10000 积分了
<BuMangHuo> 完了去兑换 20 元刷卡金
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 一块钱一积分?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不是吧，这是什么活动给我忘了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不是有3背积分嘛?
<BuMangHuo> 我的花旗卡总共刷了不到 200 元。。。
<BuMangHuo> 第一次刷了笔 88 的搞了箱子之后就再没玩
<BuMangHuo> 不方便还款真不开心
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 箱子不是188 * 3?
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我申请的时候是优惠期
<BuMangHuo> 88 * 1
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 现在也是这个
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 88 * 1
<BuMangHuo> 之前还有 2000 * 3
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦???
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 就年初这几个月
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 消费多的话, 这卡刚开的那几个月还是很爽的, 消费少好像薅不着什么毛
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: https://citibank.com.cn/ICARD/forms/shortform/index.html
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=unknown state: sslv3 alert handshake failure
<BuMangHuo> 唉，正好需要个芯片卡
<MSErgo4K> 花旗银行的ssl过期了, 还是我被中间人了?
<BuMangHuo> 换换换
<BuMangHuo> 估计是过期了
<BuMangHuo> 不过最近我访问好多网站ssl都有问题？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: https://citibank.com.cn/ICARD/usage_offer/images/vector_detailstd22.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 现在不怎么敢邮寄卡片
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 没事，怕啥
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 上次广发信息泄漏之后就怕了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 又不能吃了你
<BuMangHuo> 天天被贼惦记着不爽
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 顶多多给你打几个骚扰电话
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 就当陪聊了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我周末就跟一个诈骗的聊了半个小时
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 推荐你这个银行  http://www.sbi.co.in/
 * BuMangHuo 要不要换啊
<BuMangHuo> 礼程这个卡漂亮
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: NotHappy:  http://www.sbi.co.in/portal/documents/25328/29533/CLASSICDEBITCARD.jpg/546c3855-cbb0-44b7-a0d6-25e504d1816b?t=1395893417000?t=1395913217000   这个卡面多漂亮啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 现在区分金卡跟白金是通过芯片颜色的？
<BuMangHuo> 这个芯片卡没有闪付么
 * nyfair 帮我妈买手机，你们有推荐么
<nyfair> 红米？
<MSErgo4K> nyfair: meilan
<nyfair> 那是啥？
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 那个魅蓝呗
<nyfair> 系统是ubuntu?
<BuMangHuo> 说起来今天又周三，又到呷哺日了
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 恩, 去吃吧, 啥银行?
<BuMangHuo> 去吃饭不知道能不能自带辣椒
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 招行啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 半价
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦. 不用自带, 那边有辣椒啊
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 别提了
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我前几次去，给他们好几罐吃完了
<BuMangHuo> 不好意思要了
<BuMangHuo> 其实他们的那辣椒里面大多是油
<BuMangHuo> 上次要了 3 罐辣椒.....
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我草
<NotHappy> nyfair: 牛牛, 解救我
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你不怕得痔疮？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 连痘痘都不长
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 上面发不了火，那就只能下面发火了啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 说是三罐，但是真是的量真的很少
<BuMangHuo> 罐子里面主要是辣椒油
<BuMangHuo> 所以我想自带
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 难怪你能千人斩
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 难怪你能千人斩
<BuMangHuo> 反正啥卡都能申，别申请光大卡就好
<BuMangHuo> 那个客服，都没法说
<BuMangHuo> 改个预留手机号差点疯掉
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 辣么多手机, 难怪你能千人斩
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: 只有俩手机号
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 难怪你能千人斩
 * MSErgo4K 差点漏过这个梗
<BuMangHuo> 还不到千人啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: i白怎么提额
<BuMangHuo> 这两个月当主力卡用了，也没提
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 基本不用想
<BuMangHuo> ....
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你有新快线或者那个什么没
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你的起步额度多少
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 去查你的新快线
 * happyaron 被画圈圈诅咒中
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 如果有，用一次就涨一次
<NotHappy> happyaron: 被女朋友们?
<O0XX> happyaron: 你还真是，刷存在感让我们黑
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那个跟现金分期一样吧
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 女朋友们把你圈住了？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 差不多
<NotHappy> O0XX: 握手
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哪里查
<BuMangHuo> 动卡空间？
<happyaron> NotHappy O0XX BuMangHuo 又黑我，正在被 FJKong 画圈圈
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 网站
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 信用卡服务里有个圆梦金
<NotHappy> happyaron: 啊???!!!
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我要借款里有个
<happyaron> NotHappy: 刚上了个新坑
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 新快线和圆梦金
<FJKong> happyaron: 我木有啊
<happyaron> NotHappy: 然后坑到他了
<happyaron> FJKong: lol
<FJKong> happyaron: 断然不敢啊
<happyaron> ...
<FJKong> happyaron: 大客户啊 哪敢得罪
<happyaron> 其实已经画了千百遍
<happyaron> ...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我新快线85000 圆梦金 60000
<BuMangHuo> 才给我接10w
<BuMangHuo> 借
 * O0XX 哪里大？
<BuMangHuo> 103000 新快线
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不想借，太贵了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 借
<BuMangHuo> 园梦金不知道在哪里
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 借款服务
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 分期服务
<BuMangHuo> 我是在动卡空间里面
<BuMangHuo> 木有客户端
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 这个手续费也太贵了吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这个新快线是直接把钱打到你卡里
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你想干什么都可以
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 跟一般的分期还不一样
<BuMangHuo> 所有的预借现金不都这样？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 借了, 然后给我.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 哦，我理解成分期了
<BuMangHuo> 不过小招要求提供消费单据
<BuMangHuo> 不过不提交也没事儿
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 借了  给我
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: 申请花旗的箱子吧
<BuMangHuo> cc MSErgo4K O0XX
<BuMangHuo> 只要不怕还款麻烦
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不... 我想要个开放卡
<MSErgo4K> 开房卡
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我有啦卡啦，不怕，关键是我申不下来
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我去弄个七天的联名卡好了
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 礼享有两种
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我的就是开房卡啊
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 权益link
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:原来你是为了千人斩
 * O0XX 随时黑起来
<BuMangHuo> 乐享族开房3倍积分，shopping 族买买买三倍积分
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 知道千人斩是怎么练成的了?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 次哦，这个快钱比好享贷都贵
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 恩，这个确实贵
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那个圆梦金还好
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不过是自动分期
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 搞不到钱
<BuMangHuo> 那没意思
<BuMangHuo> 分期还是建行便宜
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 难道不是大妈？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 大妈就分期这个优势了吧？
<BuMangHuo> 建行比大妈还便宜点点儿的记得
<jusss> 有免费签名机构没？
<jusss> 签发证书
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=40732792819&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13728393:1421823228_3k8_624651340&clk1=cbfc4e0a9b562ba9eee1e312102f8f57&spm=0.0.0.0.Olc6b1#app_pvid=200_10.103.34.54_59109_1421823211703
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 包邮正品创意偷钱猫储钱罐熊猫存钱罐吃硬币的最萌生日礼物小礼品 价格: 元
<BuMangHuo> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/2165722092/TB2BPDraFXXXXavXXXXXXXXXXXX_!!2165722092.jpg MSErgo4K
<O0XX> jusss: 我用这个 http://www.cacert.org/
<^k^> ⇪ w: 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • fcitx在firefox中打字时无法跟踪光标，怎么回事啊，总是在左下角 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467859 求好心人帮助解答，查找了很多资料也没有成功解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 freestyle4568 — 2015-01-21 14:55
<jusss> O0XX: 嗯，如果是自己给自己签名用不同的密钥，是不是要把那个自签名的根证书放什么位置？
<O0XX> jusss: 根？ 不用，这个给你的ssl证书是有一个公开的被大家都接受的CA
<O0XX> 签的
<O0XX> jusss: 你可以预期浏览器可以直接支持
<jusss> O0XX: IE10说此网站的安全证书有问题。。。
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: http://cc.cmbchina.com/Promotion/DetailInfo.aspx?guid=01dd9936-4bce-4bb7-b334-0ff2b6ed6dfd  这个包值多少钱
<^k^> NotHappy: ⇪ 账单分期新年送积分、再送“红包”
<NotHappy> O0XX: MSErgo4K ^^
<jusss> O0XX: IE10 不信任的证书
<O0XX> jusss: 好吧
<O0XX> jusss: chrome没问题
<happyaron> FJKong: 和吴总内定所有branch测试不过都不让提交。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 马上实施哈
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.71.EawWa8&id=41649293151&ns=1&abbucket=15&_u=l11tpk48aa3#detail ？
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ Samsniote新秀丽双肩包正品红标R73电脑背包休闲商务包金秀贤代言-淘宝网 价格:468.00 - 528.00
<jusss> O0XX: 如果是自己生成个CA证书，然后用这个证书给自己生成的另一个证书签名，那这个CA的根证书要不要存到什么位置？如果在vps和本机用这个证书的话
<O0XX> jusss: ca要存在受信任的根证书
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 那还是划算啊, 如果包能卖出去的话
<FJKong> happyaron: 我没啥意见
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 四百块的成本, 晚还款外加拿个这包
<jusss> O0XX: CA的证书不也是自签名的吗？自己给自己签名做根证书，怎么添加它受信任呢？是放什么位置吗？
<O0XX> jusss: 双击证书，然后选择保存证书
<jusss> O0XX: shell下
<O0XX> jusss:不会
<BuMangHuo> NotHappy: 当然卖不出去
<happyaron> FJKong: 好的
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你买过美亚直邮的货么，到饼都了多久能到手
<jusss> happyaron: systemd能开机启动一个叫xcape的软件在发现Xorg启动了之后吗？开机不自动启动Xorg,但是发现Xorg启动之后，systemd就自启动xcape, upstart里面好像有这个功能，systemd可以吗？
<BuMangHuo> 加到 xinitrc 里面不好么.....
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 没有啊, 不知道啊.
<happyaron> jusss: 不知道
<cherrot> jusss: 确定是systemd启动的？
<cherrot> jusss: 不然就写到 .xprofile 或者 .xinitrc 里 多方便
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [linux][steam]2015年1月19日更新已支持游戏fps自带显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467860 [linux][steam]2015年1月19日更新已支持游戏fps自带显示 不过新的steam内置游戏直播功能，暂时不支持linux。。。仅仅先支持win7.win8等，windows vista的steam游戏直播渺似也是第一波不支
<^k^>  ─> 持的。 不废话，上图 1-。 http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/005yyi5Jjw1 ... 0gxgm1.jpg 2-。 http
<onlylove_> 擦，求独立OFFICE!
<onlylove_> 一堆测试在叽叽喳喳，烦死了！
 * NotHappy 铜球
<jusss> cherrot: 写到.xinitrc里了，ps显示也启动了，可是没正常工作
<cherrot> jusss: 没正常工作 这五个字是不可理解的
<jusss> cherrot: it doesn't work!
 * BuMangHuo 同球
 * cherrot 同求
<cherrot> jusss: 进程都起来了 不工作  那你能怪systemd ?
<jusss> cherrot: xcape -e 'Control_L=Escape;Meta_L=Tab'就这样一行指令，写~/.xinitrc,然后ps显示有这个东东，但是it doesn't work
<cherrot> what is xcape
<cherrot> define xcape
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 这东西特白好用
<cherrot> jusss: 键位编程啊
<jusss> cherrot: 我没有怪systemd， 我是想问systemd有没有这种功能
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: xcape -e 'Control_L=Escape' 我用这行
<nyfair> 刚才推荐手机的老司机呢
<NotHappy> jusss: 呵呵, 试试放到fcitx之后启动xcape
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 我觉得esc的位置还好 习惯了
<NotHappy> nyfair: 我妈在用红米, 简易模式挺好的
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 换新的 mbp 就不习惯了
<jusss> NotHappy: 一直都是fcitx之后fvwm之前
<jusss> NotHappy: 任何指令发fvwm之后发现都启动不了在.xinitrc理
<jusss> NotHappy: 不过我还有个xmodmap,不过arch默认直接启动~/.Xmodmap在/etc/X11/xinitrc里这样写，我就没在~/.xinitrc里写xmodmap了，不过xmodmop也会随X启动的
<NotHappy> jusss: 那当然, exec了嘛
<NotHappy> jusss: 我懒得给你debug
<nyfair> 那就红米吧，魅族看样子就不行
<jusss> NotHappy: 把xcape放到fvwm后加exec ?
<NotHappy> jusss: 不是不是不是
<nyfair> NotHappy: 哪种红米？
<NotHappy> nyfair: 其实魅蓝要比红米好看多了, 红米特廉价感 相信我
<jusss> NotHappy: 那是？
<NotHappy> nyfair: 1S移动4G版
<huntxu> nyfair: 流流
<NotHappy> nyfair: 牛牛, 解救我
<nyfair> NotHappy: 我妈明天就要用，你给我搞魅族的饥饿营销？
<NotHappy> nyfair: 我魅族MX4用得蛮好
<NotHappy> nyfair: 有现货
<nyfair> 太贵，穷人买不起
<jusss> NotHappy: 大侠教教我怎么启动xcape?
<NotHappy> jusss: 我不用xcape
<NotHappy> nyfair: 装
<jusss> nyfair: 买中兴吧，这个好
<jusss> zte v5
<NotHappy> nyfair: 建议你加价买魅蓝
<jusss> 我就想买
<nyfair> NotHappy: 加钱不是问题，问题是明天能到货么
<O0XX> nyfair: 你给我加2000，我能保证明天到你家
<^k^> cherrot: define:xcape not defined.
<NotHappy> nyfair: 淘宝后天应该能到货
<NotHappy> nyfair: 你买红米明天也到不了啊
<nyfair> 瞎说，京东保证上午下单下午到
<NotHappy> nyfair: 红米确实显得廉价... 不知道红米Note会不会好些
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: 一样的
<nyfair> zte v5又是啥
<NotHappy> eve_ouyang: 你是?
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: 我新来的
<NotHappy> eve_ouyang: 交会费128元
<onlylove_> nyfair: 剁手兴威武
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: - -
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: 红米问题都比较多点
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: 我这边几个人用的红米都主板有问题,开不了机..拿去返修的
<NotHappy> eve_ouyang: 我妈用着挺好, 而且4.7寸也不是特别大, 就是看着廉价
<jusss> cherrot: 进程里有xcape，但是却不工作，怎么办
<eve_ouyang> NotHappy: 不来就是廉价啊,23
<jusss> nyfair: http://search.jd.com/Search?keyword=zte%20v5&enc=utf-8
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ zte v5 - 商品搜索 - 京东
<NotHappy> jusss: 给你出个ugly workaround
<nyfair> jusss: 中国人用个jb utf8啊
<NotHappy> jusss: {sleep  && xcape } &
<NotHappy> jusss: {sleep 2 && xcape } &
<jusss> NotHappy: 我试试
<jusss> nyfair: 你跟刘强东说去
<if_e1se> 这里可有用 锤子 手机的。。。
<eve_ouyang> 233国际化
<jusss> NotHappy: it still doesn't work,进程里都没xcape
<NotHappy> jusss: 赞
<nyfair> 靠，你们倒是给我个说法啊
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42763
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 当防火长城用你的IP污染中国用户的DNS
<if_e1se> nyfair: 买个锤子吧。。。别卖红米了
<cherrot> jusss: 应该像那谁谁谁说的， fcitx之后启动试试看
<NotHappy> nyfair: 加钱买魅蓝
<onlylove_> nyfair: 老实说，我觉得utf8挺好的，比GBK好
<nyfair> onlylove: 别看cctv了
<cherrot> onlylove_: 这不相当显然么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 然后GBK比2312好
<cherrot> onlylove_: 2312 只有3000多个字吧
<jusss> cherrot: 一直都在fcitx后面，fcitx也加&了在.xinitrc理
<onlylove_> nyfair: 你看，天朝的大规模网络武器
<cherrot> jusss: 对哦 你可以看看fcitx的启动脚本怎么写的
<jusss> onlylove_: gbk好于utf8
<nyfair> utf16我不反对，utf8就是狗屎
<onlylove_> jusss: 是么，呵呵
<cherrot> jusss: 那只是对中文而言 国际化呢  坑死
<nyfair> 不同字所占字节还不一样
 * cherrot 你们去做做web开发就知道了。。。
<nyfair> 国际化你妹夫
<jusss> onlylove_: 起码gbk是固定双字节，utf8这种汉字3字节，英文1字节的，不好
<onlylove_> nyfair: 这个是，变长的，16是定长的
<nyfair> gbk完美支持中日韩英
<onlylove_> jusss: utf16是定长的
<nyfair> 所以我支持utf-16le，抵制utf-8
<cherrot> nyfair: 这点效率比起陷入编码的泥潭里 我宁愿utf8
<onlylove_> cherrot: nyfair不玩国际化
<nyfair> 除了中文日文棒子文英文，地球上还有其他语言？
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你和我这种倒霉的
<cherrot> nyfair: utf16不会遇到架构的问题? 小尾端 大尾端
<pl_014> nyfair: 多了去了
<nyfair> 所以我说utf-16le
<onlylove_> nyfair: 法语，意大利语，俄语，还有 gebjgd在的地方讲的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 哦，还有西拔牙
<nyfair> 关我屁事，让他们学英文去
 * NotHappy 你们没明白, nyfair 是觉得汉字占3个是被歧视了
<cherrot> ....
<pl_014> ……
<nyfair> 全球gbk才是王道
<cherrot> NotHappy: 还有占4个哒～
<pl_014> 这也叫歧视……
<cherrot> NotHappy: 摩擦摩擦
<NotHappy> cherrot: 主要是3个嘛
<jusss> nyfair: onlylove_ ucs-2怎么样？
<pl_014> nyfair: gbk容纳得了那么多的文字吗？
<nyfair> 鬼佬弄的windows中文版默认都是gbk，就只有一堆香蕉人天天吹utf-8
<onlylove_> NotHappy: 那其他国家那些5个的……占了多大便宜
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 我没反对
<cherrot> nyfair: 那个是行政命令吧
<onlylove_> nyfair: gbk是历史包袱，要兼容GB2312吧
<pl_014> nyfair: 什么香蕉人，脑子被洗过度了吧
<nyfair> 呵呵，windows棒子版默认是utf-8，鬼子版默认是utf-8?
<nyfair> 没有一个是好伐
<cherrot> nyfair: 不统一 结果蛋疼死
 * jusss 全球gbk才是王道 +10086
<nyfair> 自己solidot看多了洗脑过渡还说别人看cctv
<palomino|working> 只要统一就好...
<palomino|working> 我在linux上写的bat到windows上一运行就报错了...结果是换行符不对-_-
<pl_014> ansi编码是历史遗留问题，该淘汰了。
<nyfair> solidot就是香蕉人的ccav，为什么还是不明白
 * cherrot 不跟你们喷水了。。。被编码坑的死去活来的人表示 统一编码万岁
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: .
<jusss> palomino|working: 所有编码都兼容ascii呀，怎么能不对呢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ??
<eve_ouyang> :q
<onlylove_> jusss: 换行符
<palomino|working> 换行不对.. jusss
<eve_ouyang> ...打错...
<onlylove_> jusss: \n\r
<palomino|working> \r\n vs \n :-(
<pl_014> 还有，sqlite只支持utf-8和utf-16
<NotHappy> O0XX: 去年过年的时候工钱是不是提前发了?
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，为啥我觉得应该是/n
<nyfair> utf-8才是该被淘汰的东西
<O0XX> NotHappy: 那是因为自己发
<wiiw> ascii-8bit 才是王道
<O0XX> NotHappy: 现在别人发了你觉得可能？
<NotHappy> O0XX: 有道理...
<jusss> palomino|working: 那是linux和windows和mac之间的问题，跟编码无关。。。
<NotHappy> O0XX: 55555
<NotHappy> O0XX: 现金流断裂了啊!!! cc BuMangHuo MSErgo4K
<pl_014> nyfair: 那你说说怎么该被淘汰？
<palomino|working> 编码也有关。。我这边写完的提示信息是utf8的，过去乱码了...
<O0XX> NotHappy: 嫖资不能拖欠的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 呵呵了吧，win默认是ansi的
<palomino|working> 然后我的工程不知道被谁在win上提交了一下
<palomino|working> 更乱了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 然后就不知道你输出的是啥了
<nyfair> 大家都用中文windows不就行了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我手上有这么个东西
<cherrot> nyfair: 这种观点是没意义的
<jusss> palomino|working: 如果全是英文字母的话，不停出现乱码吧
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 里面一堆锟斤拷，不知是啥
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 我也是啊.
<pl_014> nyfair: 我用linux
<nyfair> 怎么没意义了，windows不是占有率最高的系统
<palomino|working> LOL onlylove_
<nyfair> ？
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 还想问你借呢... 你就也断裂...
<happyaron> 有啥好的python IDE推荐？
<palomino|working> 但中文windows一定不是占有率最高的！
<gebjgd> happyaron, pycharm
<cherrot> nyfair: 全球都中文windows 那就根本没机会出现 unicode项目了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 为了统一，大家都应该用english的windows
<eexpss> 锟斤拷。赞
<jusss> palomino|working: 都兼容ascii,只要是前127个应该不乱码
<pl_014> nyfair: 但是你不能排除别的系统
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 多少? 说个数
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 霸气
<O0XX> NotHappy: 月息1分5
<pl_014> nyfair: 况且手机系统目前还是以android和苹果为主
<O0XX> NotHappy: 我这有
 * cherrot 锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: O0XX https://cshall.alipay.com/lab/help_detail.htm?help_id=212250  你们周周刷可以这样
<^k^> NotHappy: ⇪ 话费充值卡充值的操作方法 - 服务大厅 - 支付宝
<pl_014> nyfair: 而嵌入式的更得用linux了
<nyfair> pl_014：不排除啊，他们想用啥就用啥，但是我们windows用户不应该为了体谅那群人而搞unicode
<palomino|working> 如果算上android和ios...那windows占有率不到20%了..
<palomino|working> 小众系统
<pl_014> nyfair: 凭什么？
<O0XX> NotHappy: 写了充值资金不能提现
<jusss> nyfair: +1
 * cherrot 国内的网站这是过了多久才终于很少见到 锟斤拷 的 
<pl_014> 用“小众”系统的就不值得尊重了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 老实说，你知道cp936和935呗
<nyfair> linux又不是不能用gbk，你当我linux玩得没你转？
<palomino|working> 手持两把锟斤拷，口中疾呼烫烫烫
<eexpss> nyfair: 女愤青
<onlylove> nyfair: 当年mount个硬盘都要指定编码啊
<NotHappy> O0XX: 我是说你们周周刷, 不能体现可以转账啊 cc MSErgo4K
<jusss> onlylove_: 现在也是
<onlylove> eexpss: 它的性别不知道，他一直这样
<nyfair> 我不知道耶不想知道更加没必要知道
<pl_014> nyfair: 而且unicode编码主要还不是为了跨平台，unicode对于web开发来讲非常重要。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 收费的？
<onlylove> jusss: 现在你mount试试
<O0XX> NotHappy: 反正月息1分5,你要不要吧
<eexpss> onlylove: 那就是母愤青
<nyfair> 我只知道我的提议对你们这些说中文的都好
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有免费的版本
<happyaron> o
<NotHappy> O0XX: 月底再说
<jusss> onlylove_: 你mount一个gbk的看乱码不，所以让你手动指定呀
<eexpss> 废弃ascii，0x00从0编起。
<nyfair> 去你的web开发，新浪腾讯首页还是gb2312的，哪来的utf8
<onlylove__> jusss: 你当我没mount过？
<onlylove__> jusss: 自己说吧，又玩啥了
<palomino|working> 我 alias unzip='unzip -O GBK' 了
<nyfair> linux直接改local不就行了么
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 白借给啊老板你就亏了
<nyfair> locale
<nyfair> 多大事
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 啊老板拿钱发大财去了
<nyfair> 说得好像linux没有gbk似的
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 然后借你的钱跟妹纸开房
<NotHappy> O0XX: MSErgo4K 你们周周刷的话缺一两笔的话话费卡不错的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没事, 啊老板双倍本金返还我
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 是啊, 赞!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 白借你哪边都没捞着
<pl_014> 来回切换编码，不嫌麻烦？
<NotHappy> O0XX: 话说我被微信头像吓到了...
<O0XX> NotHappy: 谁的？
<NotHappy> O0XX: 你说谁的
<nyfair> 你看unicode那群傻叉最近又要加新的符号，什么黑叔叔的笑脸都要加进来
<nyfair> 黑人是人？
<jusss> onlylove__: 我昨天看到说cer/crt是2进制形式保存证书，pem是以ascii表示，我想知道难道这两个不一样嘛？
<O0XX> NotHappy: 不知道，啊老板？
<onlylove_> pl_014: 不用utf8总有理由，不过那个有色人种不知道说啥
<onlylove_> nyfair: 黑叔叔那个确实不知道说啥
<jusss> eexpss: 以2进制保存和以ascii保存有啥不同嘛？ cc onlylove__   nyfair
<NotHappy> nyfair: unicode恨不得把蒙娜丽莎画成一个字符, 疯了
<nyfair> 我来发个ccav链接  http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41762
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | Unicode联盟引入黑人表情符号
<palomino|working> 闲的蛋疼
<jusss> 难道以ascii保存就是以字符码保存？那换成2进制不还是和直接以2进制保存一样嘛？
<cherrot> nyfair: 那是历史原因
<gebjgd> nyfair, 妹子约炮么
<cherrot> nyfair: 你问问新浪腾讯的web开发试试看
<onlylove_> jusss: 当你听说unicode还有 32和64的时候，就觉得……这什么鬼！ cc palomino|working cherrot
<nyfair> gebjgd: 陪我玩网游
<cherrot> nyfair: 同样的 去你的gbk  lol
<palomino|working> 显然32不够用的 onlylove_
<gebjgd> nyfair, 可以你玩 我在你身上
<palomino|working> 64富裕太多，拿黑叔叔填充一下 onlylove_
<onlylove_> 重口味马(#‵′)凸
<palomino|working> -_-
<wiiw> nyfair: 我也要玩
<nyfair> gebjgd: wiiw：找黑叔叔去
<palomino|working> 不妨把70亿人头像都做进去，反正64位空得很... onlylove_
 * cherrot 当一个公司网站里不同的iframe都混入两个编码时 就知道蛋不蛋疼了 
<O0XX> cherrot: 话说这个怎么解决？
<O0XX> cherrot: 我想知道好久了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你把那些用不同编码的都rm了
<pl_014> onlylove_: 何谓“有色人种”？这种技术问题别老扯这种话题好不？
<onlylove_> O0XX: 删了重来
<palomino|working> 让用两种编码的人决斗
<cherrot> O0XX: http://coral.qq.com/1000001366
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 莫文蔚2014莫后年代暂别音乐会
<palomino|working> 胜方通吃
<cherrot> O0XX: 我都能手打出来了 lol
<pl_014> onlylove_: 你非要执意找各种借口的话，我也不拦你，只是不要老在这种地方误导就好了。
<O0XX> cherrot: 没找到解决方案...
<onlylove_> pl_014: 我又怎么惹你了，我靠，我顺手打的词汇而已
<O0XX> cherrot: 这里有3个frame吧
<nyfair> 上车5毛，自觉排队刷卡aHR0cDovL3l1bnBhbi5jbi9jS2dGWVlZNVhzenc3ICDmj5Dlj5bnoIEgYWE5Yw==
<nyfair> 这是什么意思？
<NotHappy> nyfair: base64
<cherrot> O0XX: http://ent.qq.com/a/20150120/075246.htm  下面的评论组件应该是utf8
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 王思聪取消对张予曦微博关注 被曝分手已一周_娱乐_腾讯网
<palomino|working> http://yunpan.cn/cKgFYYY5Xszw7  提取码 aa9c nyfair
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ 360云盘 - 云盘分享
<onlylove_> nyfair: 看结尾，base64的样子
<O0XX> cherrot: 你之前给我的评论是gbk
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 那个衣服特别赞
<jusss> nyfair: 是福利吗？
<pl_014> onlylove_: 呵呵，原来“有色人种”这种词汇也是你顺手打出来的啊，我长这么大还头一次见过。
<cherrot> f
<nyfair> 靠，破马居然发爱情动作片，举报举报
<cherrot> O0XX: 我错了 前端给统一成gbk了
<palomino|working> 是你发的啊- - nyfair
<palomino|working> 我只是decode了一下 nyfair
<onlylove_> pl_014: 算了，你爱说啥说啥吧
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<O0XX> cherrot: 快说解决方案啊
<pl_014> onlylove_: 没话了吧。
<onlylove_> pl_014: 你赢了
<onlylove_> pl_014: 够了吧？
<cherrot> O0XX: 看来是因为太坑了 直接服从了
<onlylove_> pl_014: 我说种族歧视了？
<cherrot> O0XX: 我已经接近两年不做前端了  忘记了
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<O0XX> cherrot: 坑啊！～
<cherrot> O0XX: 或者说根本解决不了
<onlylove_> pl_014: 照你这么说我TM还歧视绿教呢
<O0XX> cherrot: 大概咋解决？
<cherrot> O0XX: 不同的浏览器都不一定稿的定
<onlylove_> pl_014: 你自己刻意往种族歧视上靠，怪我咯？
<O0XX> cherrot: 用js读然后转换？
<cherrot> O0XX: 我们都是json数据  所以用gbk简直要跳楼
<O0XX> cherrot: ...
<onlylove_> chenshaoju: 真幸福
<cherrot> O0XX: 浏览器会帮忙转换，发送评论时 在服务器做编码转换 大概是这么弄的
<NotHappy> 我不该凑热闹的.....
<liyi> ping liuhangbin
<jusss> nyfair: 此分享已从地球上消失了  360云盘
<O0XX> cherrot: 哦，这样，那跟以前百度那个锟斤拷事件差不多
<nyfair> 程序猿又不是人，关我屁事
<O0XX> cherrot: 以前百度贴吧出过一次事故就是所有贴吧的搜索都变成了锟斤拷
<O0XX> 吧
<cherrot> O0XX: 嗯
<nyfair> 哦对，百度贴吧标准gbk吧
<onlylove_> pl_014: 说这事我就想起前几天那个画家画自家姑娘的那个旧闻了，看下面各种道德帝白莲花，呵呵
<nyfair> 你发个日文都能把日文汉字转成简体汉字
<nyfair> 这比简繁互换还厉害
<chenshaoju> onlylove_: 恩？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我希望有一种程序，可以让我不切换locale就跑弯弯的游戏
<cherrot> 骚年们 打嘴仗无益 有能耐就推动标准化吧  这才是有意义的事儿
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有岛国的游戏，不过老实说，看岛国文略伤脑筋
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我还真写过这种东西
<jusss> cherrot: 把wlan改名叫wifi
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你要不要
<onlylove_> nyfair: 当年在sega上玩日文版的梦幻模拟战，我都不知道怎么玩过来的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我更希望这是系统默认的feature
<onlylove_> nyfair: 每次切换locale重启蛋疼啊
<palomino|working> ?_? onlylove_
<palomino|working> ntlea之类的不就行么 onlylove_
<nyfair> onlylove_: 所以统一gbk势在必行，鬼子的shift-jis必须人为消灭
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 那是啥，我知道Windows可以装多种语言
<nyfair> gbk完美兼容日文汉字
<onlylove_> nyfair: 还有BIG-5
<nyfair> gbk完美兼容正体汉字
<nyfair> 还有棒子蝌蚪文
<palomino|working> NTLEA （NT Locale Emulator Advance），是一个区域及内码转换软件 onlylove_
<palomino|working> 可以指定某个应用以某个locale跑 onlylove_
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu 图形界面下压缩文件和命令行下压缩文件的差距　竟如此之大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467862 我在压缩一个两Ｇ多的文件夹，先在图形界面下用鼠标右击操作压缩的，然后显示进度条。。。。。。这一显示就显示了好几个小时都没压缩完，后来就放弃
<^k^>  ─> 了。今天我就想试试命令行压缩，想看看是不是快点，结果，只用了三分钟就压缩完了。我惊呆了 …
 * onlylove 又掉了……我还是改代码去吧
<nyfair> 水果软糖
<nyfair> 水果硬糖
<cherrot>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.17.6-1-ARCH x86_64 ** Distro: ArchLinux ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4150 CPU @ 3.50GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.50GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7.7GiB, 52.4% free ** Disk: Total: 824.6GiB, 94.2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co.,
<cherrot> Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 1d 6h 34m 42s **
<jusss> cherrot: 到3.18.1-2了，该升级了
<onlylove_> 掉的真快……
<cherrot> jusss: ing :)
 * NotHappy Linux x230 3.16.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.16.7-ckt4-1 (2015-01-16) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jusss> cherrot: 这个aic94xx是个啥东西呀，每次都waring
<jusss> NotHappy: waring possibly missing firmware for module: aic94xx 这是个毛
<NotHappy> jusss: firmware
<cherrot> jusss: 什么东西？ 没看到  我刚才就是误点了 hexchat的一个按钮
<cherrot> jusss: 看着有点像声卡相关的固件？
<forfun> MSErgo4K, hello
<forfun> MSErgo4K, i'm from arch
<forfun> MSErgo4K, hahah
<nyfair> 麻蛋，快帮我选手机啊
<nyfair> lumia好不好
<O0XX> nyfair:好
<NotHappy> nyfair: 不好
<O0XX> NotHappy: 说不好的你负责给他选一个好的
<NotHappy> nyfair: 加钱买魅蓝
<O0XX> nyfair: 行了，你手机有着落了
<nyfair> NotHappy: give me meilan or i'll kick your asshole
<O0XX> nyfair: 踢的真准
<NotHappy> gfrog: 你缺个爷们儿给你"元气"
<NotHappy> nyfair: 牛牛 解救我
<gfrog> NotHappy: 烦着呢，一边儿去
<NotHappy> gfrog: 看我名字
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • flash无法更新到最新版本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467863 用火狐浏览网页时经常跳出“您的flash版本过低”的字样 按照他说的去官网下载，有一个适应ubuntu的版本 点击下载会直接指向Ubuntu软件中心 但是软件中心里面会显示找不到那个文件 应该怎么办呢？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 十四14 — 2015-01-21 16:42
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 自古至今，容忍的总是老百姓，被容忍的总是统治者--殷海光 
 * NoBrain 有人要电影票么？ 
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: rust居然还支持内联汇编，真是厉害
<O0XX> NoBrain:.
<O0XX> NoBrain: 我要我要我要要要
<NoBrain> O0XX: 大概在我老板那，你去拿吧
<jusss> nyfair: zte
<O0XX> NoBrain: 你老板？机票钱谁出？
<O0XX> NoBrain: 你老板现在是xq了？
<NoBrain> O0XX: 你太后知后觉了
<NotHappy> O0XX: 那玩儿怎么用?
<O0XX> NotHappy: 你问asshole?
<O0XX> NoBrain: 。。。
<NotHappy> O0XX: 我问电影票...
<NotHappy> O0XX: 你脑子里都是什么....
<O0XX> NotHappy: 刚才 nyfair 老死机不是要kick asshole么
<jusss> nyfair: iphone 6c
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你看到ffi了?
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: rust要做系统级语言嘛
<nyfair> jusss: 我有了，那个太贵
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 毛...内容在unsafe里
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 哦... unsafe我也没看到呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这个厉害，可以拿来写个内核了...
<jusss> nyfair: 那送我，然后再买个
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 昂...
<NoBrain> freeflying: 叔儿，厦门冬天的气候真不错，现在跟帝都3-4月份差不多，但是风小多了。
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 难吧?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你可以先写不支持其他架构的嘛
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 那也不容易.
<jack77213> 原来 O0XX 不是 OOXX
<jack77213> orz
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法搜索到蓝牙，求分析 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467864 1.在windows下正常，已确定在win下开启 2.可以开启蓝牙，但是搜不到设备，手机也搜不到蓝牙。 驱动问题么？这个要怎么去解决呢？ Code: shawn@shawn-ThundeRobot:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xe
<^k^>  ─> on E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Pr …
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: NotHappy 我现在还是喜欢以前那个办公室
<NotHappy> O0XX: +1
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 为啥? 我倒是觉得那边的前台漂亮一些
 * NotHappy 刨鱼去
<NoBrain> MSErgo4K: 哪个前台？
<MSErgo4K> NoBrain: 以前的, 瘦的那个.
<NoBrain> MSErgo4K: 以前？ 瘦的？ 不好意思，我一般都关注楼下XDF的软妹子们了，没太关注过门口的大婶
<MSErgo4K> NoBrain: ... .... .....
<jusss_> 掉了
<jusss_> MSErgo4K: NotHappy 大侠教教我怎么用openssl生成的证书用于ssh ？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你要买new xps不?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 你要买？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 等鬼子币跌呢
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ...
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 刷信用卡
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 鬼子币跌破5, 或者我拿到换笔记本的费用. 哪个先达成, 我就买.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那也是预期还的时候跌啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那就1个多月出去了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: .. 没有一个多月. 我可以拿到账单马上还.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 对啊，你就盯着啥时候低啥时候还呗
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 但是, 两个月之内不一定能下到5啊
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 这你得问老死机 nyfair
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 现在是5.2918
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那果断买啊
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: NoBrain 等4.9呢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: NotHappy 或者等公司给我钱换笔记本
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 他这个宏真恶心
<BuMangHuo> 卖女神qq号电话号码
<BuMangHuo> 谁要
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:先来一个验验货
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 只有一个，只是木有照片
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 那就女神？？？我卖你凤姐的你要不？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不是女神可以退款
<BuMangHuo> 我今天才发现了，可是不是我能搭上话的类型
<BuMangHuo> 不然也不卖给你们啊
<gebjgd> BuMangHuo, 这年头只能用skype， qq裸聊不安全
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: nnd, 180 高，挺瘦还有胸的女的我第一次见
<BuMangHuo> 至少第一次见活的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 无图无杰宝
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 是啊!!! 规则太多了.
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 反正无图我是不会信你的
<BuMangHuo> 等着
<BuMangHuo> 我想办法搞张照片来
<maplebeats> 没图你们说个球
<happyaron> FJKong: 宋大侠代码里有俩err
<happyaron> FJKong: 解密那段
<FJKong> happyaron: 让他修
<FJKong> lol
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 图呢千人斩？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 着急啥
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 丫的 qq 空间要回答问题来着
<BuMangHuo> 进不去
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 裤子都脱了就等你的图呢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 再穿上，今天估计发不了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 图呢千人斩！
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: 胸大还瘦的，要么隆过胸，要么抽过脂 前者可能性最大
<O0XX> cherrot: 老死机
<NotHappy> cherrot: 老死机
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 图呢千人斩？
<happyaron> FJKong: 没有，是吴总cppcheck版本太老了
<happyaron> FJKong: 误报了
<FJKong> 牛逼
<happyaron> FJKong: 你的cppcheck啥版本
<happyaron> FJKong: 服务器上我用1.66
<cherrot> 像林志玲就是隆过的
<O0XX> cherrot: 这你都知道
<FJKong> 1.61
<cherrot> O0XX: 而且他自己也算承认了  要是隆过 名字倒过来念
<cherrot> O0XX: 她跌下马来后就挤爆了一个胸的盐水袋 :D  做过修复手术的
<O0XX> cherrot: 那胸不是被腌过了？
<cherrot> O0XX: 生理盐水。。。。
 * NotHappy 不开心 下班
<cherrot> O0XX: 生理盐水时比较早的时候的隆胸手段
<O0XX> cherrot: 话说盐水在胸里面流疼不疼啊？
<anti-unix> helloooooo
<maplebeats> cherrot: 你试过么
<cherrot> O0XX: 你试试去
<jusss_> cherrot: O0XX openssh能用x.509的证书吗？
<happyaron> FJKong: 升级升级
<jusss_> 用openssl生成证书，然后让openssh用，多好
<cherrot> maplebeats: 没。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 太旧了，结果变化很大
<FJKong> happyaron: 我不用啊
<FJKong> 静态的分析不靠谱啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 出到error级别会不让提交 xD
<cherrot> jusss_: 不清楚这是啥
<jusss_> cherrot: openssl不是可以生产证书吗，openssh不是需要证书吗，这两个放一起不是正好吗
<cherrot> jusss_: 我不懂啊
<O0XX> jusss_: 话说民政局也生产证书，估计也可以传给openssh
<O0XX> cherrot: 你说对不？
<cherrot> O0XX: 机智
<O0XX> cherrot:泄泄
<jusss_> cherrot: https://twitter.com/Dorismgirl/status/425066543630651392/photo/1
<jusss_> cherrot: 这个大
<^k^> jusss_: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Lubuntu下除了mplayer,还有什么CUI播放器?或者通用的播放声音文件的API? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467865 Lubuntu下除了mplayer,还有什么CUI播放器?或者通用的播放声音文件的API? "通用的播放声音文件的API"是指像播放器一样,可以一次调用,自动判断和播放常见格式 现在
<jusss_> O0XX: openssl和openssh都是用rsa的，他俩为啥不用同种证书呢
<nyfair> 每次看到有人问mplayer，我都想说mplayer是最优秀的播放器，嗯，和三年前一样好
<happyaron> 嗯，三年没人动了
<nyfair> 三年前确实是最优秀的，今天，呵呵
<kaio> vlc
<nyfair> vlc用的就是mplayer的内核
<nyfair> libavcodec libavformat
<kaio> 沒關係我藍光還是用VLC看爽爽
<nyfair> 不过vlc还是比mplayer好
<anti-unix> niubility!
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 有个小羊毛，浦发用支付宝有个满 50 - 10
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 这种都是有名额的，我一般不抢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 不用抢啊
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 没有名额？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我刚才刚好交话费看到了
<BuMangHuo> 不是特意找的
<BuMangHuo> 估计没有限制，但是一个卡只能用一次
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: http://kj.alipay.com/pufa/pfkj.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 浦发快捷2014年活动 - 支付宝 知托付！01
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你自己看..
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 是这个？貌似过期了
<BuMangHuo> 恩，现在是新的
<BuMangHuo> 15 年 3.31 之前
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我找找去
<BuMangHuo> 满 50 - 10 ，说也有名额
<BuMangHuo> 可是刚才还有的话，说明也没什么人抢吧
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 关键是
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:我没有浦发。。。
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 【共享】将Clonezilla Live放在硬碟中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467866 原文地址：http://clonezilla.nchc.org.tw/clonezilla-live/livehd.php 本文件说明如何将Clonezilla live放到一个已经有其他作业系统存在的硬碟中。 这里我们使用grub这个开机管理程式当范例。你必须把Clonezilla live的所
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 浦发你都有...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 加速积分嘛，现在浦发全线免年费的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 不申了...我现在有点皮了...我就整个无脑刷的就满意了
<BuMangHuo> 而且浦发小白金的卡号特别赞， 都是 286
<O0XX> BuMangHuo:加速积分也面年费？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 恩，现在除了几个大白金，其他的全部免
<BuMangHuo> 15 年开始的
 * forfun 终于装好arch了
<tryit> .
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忘了开门 : 我曾在英格兰康布里一家小银行里做事,这家银行即使最忙的时候也没有几个顾客,有一天一个人也没来过,到了下午三点半时,经理叫一个雇员去关上前门,过了一会儿雇员又回来了,很抱歉,先生。他局促不安地说,门是关着的,今早上我忘记开了。
<shamo> 在终端里面以root权限启动gedit编辑文件无法输入汉字，怎么办啊？
 * onlylove 最近点背，哪里都能遇到道德帝
<shamo> 但是以普通权限启动的话就可以
<alvin_rxg> shamo: 换 gksu gedit 启动？
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 你又犯事了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我在论坛吐槽adobe，有人说我用它的时候不给钱，不用的时候希望它倒闭
<shamo> 是说不用sudo gedit， 用gksu gedit ?
<alvin_rxg> adobe reader 要收费？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 真TM的不明白，最近这么容易戳人的G点，一不小心就戳高潮一个
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 要是reader还好了呢，flashplayer
<alvin_rxg> shamo: 是的，你可以试试。 如果要 sudo gedit 的话，估计是那几个输入法相关的变量没有继承过去
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: flash 要收费？
<onlylove> shamo: 能告诉我为啥要用root编辑文件输入汉字么？
<shamo> alvin_rxg, 谢谢。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: flash收费，flashplayer不要钱
<MSErgo4K> shamo: root权限的, 没有那些输入法相关的环境变量.
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 两个东西，就像acrobat和reader一样
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 哦，估计你说的是 macromedia flash XXX 那个编辑的工具吧
<shamo> onlylove, 难道这是个梗？root权限一般不输入汉字吗？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 浏览器的flash插件
<onlylove> shamo: 不，我只是好奇而已
<onlylove> shamo: 因为我用root一般的改系统配置
<shamo> onlylove, 我建了个root权限的文件夹。。我要在里面写文章。 。
<MSErgo4K> 李菊福
<shamo> 我一般都用的root权限 。。。看来这习惯不好啊。 。
<alvin_rxg> shamo: 对于 linux 来说是不好。对于 win xp 来说，无所谓啦
<shamo> 了解。
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 其实没啥不好的，用root开X就好了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 也可以。然后有些文件浏览器会在上边一直提示：使用 root 权限是很危险滴…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 今天在IRC还戳高潮一个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 啥时候？
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 嗯，是，我记得thunar就这样
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 今下午，我没用黑叔叔，用了有色人种这个略晦涩的词，有人说技术问题能不扯别的不
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: archlinux 下边的 makepkg 默认不给用 root
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 靠，就像用失足妇女么用鸡一样，不知道戳了谁的G点，这就开嘲讽了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 了解，4小时前的
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我记得jusss喜欢用root，然后还嫌用root启动fetchmail还是啥的被嘲讽
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 历史就忘了吧…
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哦，主要是最近事情比较忙……单位的网一直掉一直掉，不管是minGW还是cygwin，都不成，我在想找个用vs的用vs编译……
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 嗯，最近还在爬java的坑，掉进nullpointer exception里面了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 我真不知道谁写的东西变量赋值用了那么多null
<alvin_rxg> ...
<lqi_macbookair> launchpad上的版本，ubuntu里面怎么加源？
<cmdgy> happyaron, 在么
<onlylove> cmdgy: happyaron 在和妹子缠绵，别捣乱
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 大家都喜欢用null初始化一下. 毕竟nullpointer exception是能找到的错误. 如果换成每次这块儿空间放的是个随机数, 问题可就不是那么好重现和定位的了.
<cmdgy> onlylove, 原来是酱紫
<onlylove> cmdgy: 好吧，我在黑他，但愿别被发现
<cmdgy> 俺只是想问问kali-linux会占多少磁盘
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 实际上，因为这东西，程序不能通过编译
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 编译错误总好过运行时错误....
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 既然这样，来，给个办法让他通过编译
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 你都没给完整代码. 让我改个毛啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 编译都过不了的东西，要它何用
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 那你别要
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: rm -rf
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我真TM不想要
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: PM要我改
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 所以自己回答它有什么用了: pm需要
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 这本来就一刚毕业的小朋友挖的坑，擦，我改了好久了，本来以为没事了，丫的PM又改需求了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 拜bug修复专家
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: testNG的参数不在testNG.xml里面写，非要写个config.properties
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 然后里面一堆null初始化的变量，编译就报错
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 别跟我吐槽啊, 谁写的发邮件去骂
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我又不会写代码...
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你不会写你说我不给你完整代码你没法改(#‵′)凸
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 当然了, 你就说个编译不过, 然后让我告诉你怎么改, 我应该说啥?
<happyaron> cmdgy: 在
<happyaron> onlylove: 别tmd扯淡，先给我个妹子再说
<onlylove> 瓦擦，被发现了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 都和你说了，nullpointer exception啊
<cmdgy> happyaron, 你知不知道kali-linux的源有多大啊
<happyaron> cmdgy: 不知道。。
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 说一行就让人告诉怎么改?
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 梦呢?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 目前就这一个报错啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 编译器就给了这么个trace
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不给代码, 只给个词组, 就想让别人告诉你怎么改???
<cmdgy> happyaron, 我看ustc的kalilinux同步都挂了很长时间了
<onlylove> kali不是在cd桑么
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 什么时候修bug的条件这么苛刻了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 没事，明天我看看弄github上，你看看？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 口以
<happyaron> 不知道
<MSErgo4K> happyaron: 阿荣, 你有没有参与phone啊?
<onlylove> 金山的渣渣服务器又卡了
<onlylove> 明明是小霸王，非要说是18摸
<onlylove> systemX哪里有这么渣
 * onlylove 求推荐双卡双待手机
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 可能是软件写的不好嘛... 再好的cpu也抵不过渣设计渣算法
<weigeloveu> 大家好
<^k^> weigeloveu:点点点. 21:44 新年快乐 : 27.09天 
<weigeloveu> 点点点？机器人？
<MSErgo4K> 哈哈哈哈哈哈, 我就说python的缩进是语法这点是个垃圾设计啊!!! http://www.zhihu.com/question/27710152/answer/37743229
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 如何简化求解八妃问题的代码？ - Steven Lee 的回答 - 知乎
<onlylove> 八妃……八皇后吧……
 * onlylove 又想作死买OPPO了
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 八娘娘问题.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: oppo赞啊!
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我手上的这个，电源键有毛病
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: oppo的? 过保了嘛?
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 早过保了
<TingSky> admin
<TingSky> 纳尼，难道发出去了？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你别和我说用一年就扔
<TingSky> 会被打吗，好害怕
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 除非不小心摔坏了, 不然不会一年的.
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 但是电源键时常不灵
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu在客人模式按键很快!但是在正常用户登录模式下键盘按键很慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467868 ubuntu在正常用户登录模式下键盘按键很慢 但是在客人模式按键很快! 统计信息: 发表于 由 烈焰火凤 — 2015-01-21 22:00
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 修啊
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 懒得折腾，等有时间去维修点看看吧，两年多了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 其实刚买的时候确实不错的
<TingSky> AMSG 刚刚发的你们有收到吗请问
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 想换就换, oppo挺好的.
<MSErgo4K> TingSky: 不知道你在干嘛
<onlylove> TingSky: 小心惹到管理员
<TingSky> 刚来不会用命令 直接打字就可以了吗
<MSErgo4K> TingSky: 是的.
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 当时买的时候2000多块呢，我又不是土豪荣和土豪当，手机说换就换
<MSErgo4K> TingSky: 别私聊.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我也最近两年不想换手机.
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 哦, 我的手机已经一年了, 看看能不能撑三年吧
<TingSky> 如何在前面加上名称啊 好捉急
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: oppo的问题是，出来新机器，老机器的更新就不管了
<TingSky> @MSErgo4K 这样？
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我手机有一年多没收到更新了
<MSErgo4K> TingSky: 不要带 "@"
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: bbk就这个德行
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不过要说, 其实oneplus也是bbk血统, 然后一直有更新. (哦, 他们续作刚出...)
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不行的话, 你可以考虑oneplus.
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 1+啊……我还是继续看oppo吧，至少r1c看起来比1+好
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: oneplus就是有点儿大
<TingSky> MSErgo4K 这样？
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我个人比较喜欢火腿肠的.
<MSErgo4K> TingSky: 对, 名字后面带个: 比较好. 你输入我名字的前几个字母, 然后tab补全就好了
<MSErgo4K> TingSky:  IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC    看完教程
<^k^> ⇪ : IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<TingSky> MSErgo4K:多谢 我被自己蠢哭了 我用安卓登陆的
 * MSErgo4K rust大法好. 
<TingSky> 请问如何获得一个irc地址，并将这个地址映射到一个ip上呀
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<TingSky> 这是什么
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 存储大拿好
<KAO_> 、topiv
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-22
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • windows7和ubuntu14.04共存，windows7升级到windows10后，还能引导ubuntu启动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467876 今天，微软宣布，windows7将免费升级windows10，因此待正式版发布后，我就计划将windows7升级到windows10。而我现在的电脑是windows7和ubuntu14.04的双系统。升级windows10后
<^k^>  ─> ，是不是启动菜单选择就没有(grub)了，直接进入windows了？我不想重装ubuntu，那在windows10下有没有办 …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • RTX 2013版本(2014年12月)更新 安装过程中多个DLL和OCX文件注册失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467877 RTX 2013版本安培过程中出现一系列DLL和OCX注册失败的问题，具体文件如下： RTXShlMenu.dll rtxcapi.dll StoreComp.dll RTXOrg.ocx RTXImage.ocx EnveLope.dll RTXOle.dll FileTransfor.dll RTXMOBILE.ocx p
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWG4WIIr2WABG2zro9uYUAAMY3gI4W5QAEbbm850.gif 政府有人上班没啊?开个门啊,我手机掉里面了。。。
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • iptux发送文件总是0B，且发完了就退了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467880 我的系统是64位的lubuntu14.04，iptux是在新立得软件中心下载的。 刚装上的时候消息能发送但不能接收，一收就闪退。我在首选项中把声音关掉之后才能接收消息。 但现在的问题是不能传送文
<^k^>  ─> 件了，发送一个文件，就传给对方一个文件名，大小0B，文件内什么都没有。这不能传文件iptux废了8 …
<yunfan_> freeflying: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/364601.htm  x86的 电池也能撑8个小时
<^k^> yunfan_: ⇪ 面向教育市场：宏碁发布新款C740和C910 Chromebook笔记本_Netbook 上网本 / 平板 / Ultrabook_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 管理和经济学教授讨论转基因安全，真特么笑话
<onlylove> 和我评价空气动力学有啥区别？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 也可以讨论 你平时不也讨论政府工作嘛 难道你是公务员
<tryit> iMadper, 装好了arch，需要一大堆的配置……
<iMadper> tryit: 比如???
<onlylove> yunfan_: 看职位，人是转基因安全小组组长
<iMadper> tryit: 我不记得我配置过啥啊...
<tryit> iMadper, emacs和firefox不能输入中文
<onlylove> yunfan_: 让我想起当年郭沫若当科技部部长的事情
<iMadper> tryit: emacs不能输入正常, 需要ctype.
<tryit> iMadper, 问题是firefox比较晕，我第一次遇到……
<iMadper> tryit: fcitx嘛?
<tryit> iMadper, ibus
<iMadper> tryit: 问小dd啊
<iMadper> tryit: 哦, 那就不知道了, 没用过
<tryit> iMadper, 不行换fcitx试一试
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那种小组也就是做做样子 小组成立前结论已经由上面做好了
 * iMadper 困. 
<tryit> iMadper, 大早上就困？？
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 我一般是中午吃完饭
<iMadper> tryit: 我一般是全天都困
<tryit> iMadper, faint……人才
<yunfan_> iMadper: 特困生
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，照片呢？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 千人斩，照片呢？
 * slucx "-xos4-terminus-medium-r-*-*-14-*" 问下，这样的字体格式是怎么弄出来的？
<MSErgo4K> slucx: xfontsel
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 我试试看
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 试个毛线, 直接用就行, 我告诉你的能有错?
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 要把wqy的字体转成那样的字符串
<O0XX> slucx: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 我也要看照片 还有战利品
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 不会用
<kingbo> ...
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 哦.
<yunfan_> 蛋蛋好像快出去了
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: http://shaiwu.smzdm.com/p/104333
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 给自己的年终奖：DELL 戴尔 New XPS 13 13.3 英寸笔记本电脑_普通笔记本_晒物广场_什么值得买
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 擦，原来xfontsel在我WM下显示不正常
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 啥wm??? 删了.
<slucx> 换个试试
<slucx> MSErgo4K: xfontsel这程序在我这都点不住
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 别跟我说, 我用了一堆发行版, 一堆wm, 这货从没出过问题.
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 鼠标点的时候出来的下拉菜单能正常显示？
<slucx> 截个图
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 懒得管你, 我说行就是行, 信不信随你
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: zan
<slucx> MSErgo4K: 牛逼 牛逼
<MSErgo4K> slucx: 我说了我这里没问题 ,你不信, 我还非得让你信不成? 不信就不信呗
<slucx> 算了，我真心不想跟你说了, 继续生活
<O0XX> slucx:zan
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 搞定了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: fcitx可以?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 开始也不行，我单独安装的fcitx，不行
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 要fcitx-gtk之类的都加上去, 然后再改环境变量
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 然后wiki上说安装fcitx-im，才可以在emacs之外的窗口输入
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 昂.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 在cmd设置LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8之后emacs正常了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 是的, emacs要求ctype
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 这个让我很费解...  存储
<MSErgo4K> s/存储/cc happyaron /
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 问题是我在/etc/locale.conf里设置LC_CTYPE不起作用
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 不是在env里面设置吗?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 在~/.xinitrc里设置了所有locale相关的环境变量，除了LC_CTYPE之外其它的都生效了……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 这个得看读取顺序, 可能你在别的设置里面有LC_ALL=en_US了...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啊??
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ...
 * MSErgo4K 等下... 我的LC_CTYPE是en_US诶..
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 哦, 还好, 我M-x getenv里面选择LC_CTYPE是zh_CN
 * MSErgo4K 卧槽, 那我是怎么改的..
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/422053
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 黑莓blackberry classic q20 智能手机 316.55欧元直邮含税到手2960_德国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 。
<BuMangHuo> 贵哦
<BuMangHuo> 还没搞到照片
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 是贵. 等199刀.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不过还是得买bis/bes才行吧?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 那就没意思了.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 不好意思了……
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啊???
<tryit> MSErgo4K, .xinitrc里忘了加export...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 哦...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 赞.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 羞愧难当
<BuMangHuo> 现在没有 BIS 了
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没事, 我现在不知道我这个是怎么设置成zh_CN的了. 系统的env是us啊...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 拿黑莓的邮件服务必须得用bes了, 不然就没办法用?
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 你的比较高级
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 恩，不过现在不用 BIS， BES 也能同步邮件这些，只不过走的是正常通道
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 哦, 就是类似ios/android那种走imap了
<BuMangHuo> 对
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 恩，你比较gaoji
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我司网络有问题，github commit总是出问题，算了，不用你看了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 哦.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 我想接下来怎么美化一下xfce
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 有啥好的邮箱替代品嘛?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: gmail手机得翻墙, 麻烦.
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, MSErgo4K onlylove O0XX  都用啥wm?
<MSErgo4K> tryit: stumpwm.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 太高级，不会玩
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: awesome
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 不会配置……
<onlylove> tryit: box系列
<tryit> onlylove, .
<tryit> onlylove, box...? out of the box?
<MSErgo4K> tryit: openbox xxoobox
<gansteed> Xmonad
<tryit> 噢
<gansteed> Xmonad 大法好 (偷笑)
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: O0XX: 中午吃啥啊?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 大盘鸡吧？
 * MSErgo4K 今天早上吃了个多菲觉, 感觉自己萌萌哒. 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你吃鸡吧, 我去那儿吃别的.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 我吃羊.
<QiongMangHuo> .....
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 做不了窄距俯卧撑怎么破?
<tryit> arch的包管理系统好简洁。。。
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 渣渣
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 渣渣.
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 窄距练哪?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 括约肌
<onlylove_> tracyone: 居然不知道我大BOX系列WM，拖出去揍死
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 怪不得你不行, 都松了....
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 正经点!!!
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 你天天练, 当然行了
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 三头吧
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 肱三头
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 三头是哪?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 大臂外侧
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 我需要练大臂内侧...
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: pull-ups
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 唉 做不了啊
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 二头跟背肌是一起的  三头跟胸肌是一起的
<O0XX> NotHappy: 你是需要练大腿内侧吧？
<NotHappy> O0XX: 不, 就是大臂内侧
<O0XX> NotHappy: 那就是打错一个字
<NotHappy> O0XX: 别的腿胸腹, 窝肌肉都可以了 啦啦啦
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求救ubuntu 14.1 CANON 2900打印机无法打印，各种办法都时过了，请高手指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467881 打印驱动安装了，就是没反应 各种办法都试过了，打击热情啊，我这个小菜鸟 统计信息: 发表于 由 山东小作坊 — 2015-01-22 10:52
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 腿和背不够吧?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 目前没找到合适的无器械练腿的方法
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 腿没什么需要练的, 背确实不够
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 难道不是腿的肌耐力和爆发力最有用吗??
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 反正我主要是练腹肌, 没有小肚子简直赞
<MSErgo4K> not
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 我只做深蹲了
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 全都练没时间啊
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 有没有50块, 我没有人仔了身上, 支付宝给你
<MSErgo4K> not
<MSErgo4K> 	NotHappy: 100
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 或者吃晚饭应该我可能会有
<MSErgo4K> 吃完饭
 * cherrot 一百块都不给我
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: .
<MSErgo4K> cherrot: 好讨厌的
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: qq 邮箱？ 网易邮箱？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: NotHappy: new xps13有点儿太火了, 部想买.
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 来个小众的.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> 不想买...
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 小众的随随便便关门了你跟谁说理去
<BuMangHuo> qq 还是不错的，比 google 强的地方就是基本上很少关闭他们不再看好的功能
<BuMangHuo> 就之前要关那个 webqq， 最后还是留下来了
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 搜狐闪电邮，现在用得人不多吧
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: https://realnames.com/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ RealNames | A more meaningful email address
<NotHappy> BuMangHuo: 我妈表示webqq登陆不了
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 你怎么登录的 webqq
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这邮箱你知道它能开多久
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: http://w.qq.com/  可以啊.
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 94年到现在了
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 其实有个 web 版本靠谱的就赞了
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 这个啊...
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 哪个?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 恩.
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: smartqq
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 是的.
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 杀马特扣扣
<BuMangHuo> smartqq 我早都打不开了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo: w.qq.com
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 靠，收费的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: outlook
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: outlook不是也被攻击了?
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 中间人而已，测试证书拦截功能
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 只是测试
<BuMangHuo> txc@yang.net For $35/ year you get
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 测试完了, 不就要上线嘛.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 微软这么政治正确的公司，不会被党国搞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 说不好.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你看禁止购买win8
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 你看调查微软.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 那咱们就要发了？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 这就是我担心的啊.
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 发发发
<NotHappy> ......
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 没钱都这么嘬, 有钱了指不定怎么造呢.
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 到时候弄个ubuntu TV
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ubuntu watch
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: ubuntu biao
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ubuntu婊要是长得漂亮还是可以的.
<BuMangHuo> 够彪的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 扣扣号给我
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我去搞照片
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 千人斩你太慢了
<BuMangHuo> 慢就慢
<BuMangHuo> 你跟她没戏
<BuMangHuo> 她的姓跟你反的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 他性黑？
<BuMangHuo> 这样抓不住耗子的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: s/性/姓
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 她姓哼?
<BuMangHuo> s/姓/性
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: O0XX 不是姓蛤嘛? 哼蛤二将!
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 刚才的对话你要理解上下文啊
<BuMangHuo> 你跟她没戏  她的姓跟你反的 s/姓/性
<NotHappy> O0XX: 蛤蛤?
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 我知道啊, 我只是为了黑一下 O0XX , 我才不在乎你们在说啥
<BuMangHuo> 他性黑？ s/性/姓
<BuMangHuo> 不过确实姓黑
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 姓黑？
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 叫黑木耳?
<BuMangHuo> .
 * O0XX 还有姓黑的？
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 废话, 不然黑木耳姓啥???!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 姓木耳啊...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: lol, 那得是歪果仁
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 如果是中国人叫黑木耳...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: .. 从这姓， yunfan_ 就能知道她大概是哪里人
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 云南？
<BuMangHuo> 西北啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 咋可能云南, 突厥人来的.
<O0XX> 黑姓（读音：hè xìng），是中国的五大怪姓，是没人愿意姓的姓氏。但汉族的黑姓大都是黄帝后裔。据《春秋》上说：“微子之后有黑氏。”因为微子是黄帝的后裔，除去源自少数民族的黑姓外，稀少的黑姓是黄帝血脉的几率非常高。
 * O0XX 哟，黄帝的血脉...一定很黄
<BuMangHuo> ..
<O0XX> 出自回族黑氏，属于汉化改姓为氏。
<O0XX> 回族黑氏，据著名回族学者金吉堂所著的《伊斯兰教民族说》一书中称：“也黑迭儿（修建元的领监宫殿）之后裔姓黑。”元朝时期任丹阳县达香花赤的黑的儿，清朝时期任象山协副将的黑鸣凤、任山西大同守备的黑永德，都是不同祖源的黑氏回民。
<O0XX> 该类回族黑氏，皆属于以先祖名字首音的汉化谐音字为姓氏，称黑氏
<BuMangHuo> 跟黑毛还真有渊源
<O0XX> /me http://www.baike.com/wiki/%E9%BB%91%E5%A7%93 靠，这历代名人大
<O0XX> 多是回族
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 黑姓_互动百科
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 赶紧的，说不准真合适
<BuMangHuo> .....
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 耽误了我大好事我就诅咒你再没人可斩
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 支持你去追. 黑白配.
<BuMangHuo> ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 白天吃白片, 不瞌睡
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: 夜间你就可以吃黑片, 睡的香了.
<BuMangHuo> 晚上睡黑片，吃的香？
<o0o0o0o0> 大家好
<o0o0o0o0> 有人在线么？  这里有一个关于最新版wine 的问题
<^k^> o0o0o0o0:点点点. 12:25 新年快乐 : 26.48天 
<o0o0o0o0> 我在用wine安装腾讯通RTX软件的时候   出现了多个DLL和OCX文件注册失败的情况
<o0o0o0o0> 导致无法安装这个软件
<BuMangHuo> 咦，陕西妹子，赞
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你不诅咒，我也没人斩啊
<BuMangHuo> 现在也没兴趣
 * o0o0o0o0 跳一下
<o0o0o0o0> 有关wine的问题看到了么？
<BuMangHuo> 你说了当然看到了
<o0o0o0o0> 没有人回复   估计是没有人接触过这个
<o0o0o0o0> 呵
<BuMangHuo> 你猜对了
<o0o0o0o0> 这可怎么办呢  我在wine的IRC里用汉语描述这个问题时  结果管理不让  让用英语
<o0o0o0o0> 而我不是学英语的
<o0o0o0o0> 唉
<BuMangHuo> 你觉得不会用汉语的人，会用 RTX？
<o0o0o0o0> 他们那个IRC里有中国开发者
<o0o0o0o0> 并且中国开发者关注得软件之中就有腾讯的多款产品  这也是wine在中国市场上存活着的一个原因吧
<o0o0o0o0> RTX  这个软件就在列表中   不过交流时需要用英语
<o0o0o0o0> 唉  想想算了  还是想别的办法吧
<o0o0o0o0> wien发展得还是慢了   和体制有关
<BuMangHuo> 这是 jusss 的马甲？
<o0o0o0o0> ？  什么意思？
<o0o0o0o0> 他们为什么频繁地改名字？
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啊
<stardiviner> iHoxily2015: robot?
<iHoxily2015> human
<stardiviner> iHoxily2015: are your weird now?
<iHoxily2015> boring
<stardiviner> iHoxily2015: then, suck your cofe
<onlylove_> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20150121/42980202_0.shtml#_zbs_sogou_tc
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 广西17岁黑客掌握15亿可盗刷资金：感谢18岁前抓到我|黑客|阿叶_凤凰资讯
<onlylove_> 黑客圈子里没信仰没偶像，只有一个目的：弄钱！
<onlylove_> 真TM恶心，这样的也好意思叫黑客
<MSErgo4K> win10也免费了? 太好了, 再也没有用linux当主力系统的理由了!
<O0XX> MSErgo4K: 免费升级..
<O0XX> MSErgo4K:而且就一年
<MSErgo4K> O0XX: ... 那不爽
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你可以ssh到嵌入式系统用
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: win8不是说，小于7寸的免费么
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 我没啥能被ssh进去的嵌入式系统...
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 然后开个远程桌面就完了
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 它又没说不准用大屏远程
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 问题是, 那你就得买一个小于7寸的,然后再买一个大的...
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 有多少人会这么做?
<onlylove> O0XX: 我现在用windows的唯一目的，玩
<onlylove> O0XX: 各种windows游戏
<onlylove> O0XX: 如果没游戏，电脑都懒得开
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你可以买俩小的
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 用rdesktop反正
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 树莓什么的
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不折腾. 我懒.
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 我已经有买个游戏机代替电脑的想法了
<O0XX> onlylove: xbox
<onlylove> O0XX: 随意哪个，xbox ps4 wiiu
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 这就是传说中的云显示器么
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道怎么导入证书吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，没导入过
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: ä¹°.
<BuMangHuo> 这黑客够节约的啊，15亿居然才花了那么点儿
<jusss> onlylove: 那机器上存的根证书，就只是第三方机构的自签名证书？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你也管他叫黑客……说起来，李俊啥的……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 再怎么说，你档次比他高啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 精通十几种编程语言，你信啊，用易语言的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 但是记者们管他叫黑客啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 妓者的话，听听就好
<BuMangHuo> 这么炒作是等着祖国特射呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是
<onlylove> jusss: 反正都是CA还是啥的，经常有被吊销的不是
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那啥，准备黑fbi的主
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<BuMangHuo> 别啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不是前几天被米帝通缉了几个么，准备让他搞回去报仇
<BuMangHuo> 黑了 FBI 我从哪里看一本道
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你可以看skyangel
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 还有岛国首都很热
<onlylove> little endian是先写低位还是高位来着，我记得是低位……
<liyi>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER liyi nnfzbmlumvxd
<O0XX> onlylove: 不是高位就是低位
<O0XX> liyi:大帝你密码泄露了
<liyi> 哈哈
<liyi> 只是验证码而已
<onlylove_> O0XX: 用你说，还有先写中间的不成？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 看名字嘛
<rypervenche> O0XX: 泄露的「露」唸什麼？（我的母語不是中文^^）
<O0XX> rypervenche: lu
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 从小到大吃鸡蛋就是先吃小的一头
<O0XX> rypervenche: 等等
<O0XX> rypervenche: 我想想
<onlylove_> O0XX: 没讲究，随便
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 小端的话有两种情况, 大端只有一种
<onlylove_> rypervenche: 没讲究，随便念，反正这东西过不了多久没准就改了
<liyi> O0XX: 不是念[lou]么？
<O0XX> rypervenche: 应该是xie lou
<O0XX> liyi: 对的大帝
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 话说, 还真有中端  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness#Middle-endian
<NotHappy> Middle-endian
<^k^> ⇪ w: Endianness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<onlylove_> O0XX: 这种东西，会改动的
<onlylove_> NotHappy: 如果我就两位，你怎么写
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 看wiki啊, 写的清清楚楚
<onlylove_> NotHappy: 小端的另一种是啥情况
<jusss> AFAIK是啥的缩写
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 最小排序单位是8位或者16位 不一样
<rypervenche> O0XX: 好的，謝謝～
<O0XX> jusss: ask father and i know
 * BuMangHuo 拜英语帝
 * BuMangHuo 拜英语帝 O0XX
<NotHappy> onlylove_: 有DCBA也有CDBA, 大端都是ABCD, 中端是BADC
<onlylove_> NotHappy: 好吧，这点区别，我还在想，如果小端分先写低和先写高，和大有啥区别
<jusss> O0XX: ask father as I known不行？
<NotHappy> jusss: s/father/far/
<O0XX> jusss: 这种都是约定俗成吧
<NotHappy> jusss: s/ask/as/
<jusss> O0XX:  AFAIK as far as I know
<BuMangHuo> s/and/s?
<BuMangHuo> s/and/as?
<O0XX> jusss: 哦，你们村是这个意思啊
<O0XX> jusss: 我们村的是刚才我跟你说的那个意思
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你说的是望京的意思还是回龙观的意思
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 大回龙观的
<jusss> NotHappy: linux怎么算导入了安全证书呢？
<jusss> NotHappy: 直接把证书放到某指定位置就是倒入了安全证书？
<onlylove> jusss: firefox可以导入啊
<jusss> onlylove: smtp pop imap也要用呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那我还真没研究
<jusss> onlylove: 浏览器的证书和系统的证书一样嘛？
<onlylove> jusss: 我希望是一样的，具体是不是不清楚
<jusss> comodo也发证书竟然
<jusss> 360什么时候也能发证书呀
<jusss> tx的好像是自签名的
<onlylove> yunfan_: http://bbs.ickey.cn/group-purchase-ts-detail-id-18.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 团购场_ICKey电子工程师论坛-ICKey电子工程师社区_ICKey电子工程师论坛-ICKey电子工程师社区
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这个有sata的样子
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: rust的工程管理系统也有点儿乱啊
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: cargo还不错的说
<huntxu> O0XX_: 你又开始黑rust了？
<O0XX_> huntxu: 先粉
<O0XX_> huntxu: 我一般喜欢粉转黑
<O0XX_> huntxu: 没粉过黑不到点子上
<huntxu> O0XX_: 没看懂rust有啥特点 =.=
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 多分代码依赖同一个lib的话, 每个代码都要有这个lib的副本?
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 咋可能
<onlylove> O0XX_: 你容易让人对新事物路人转黑
<huntxu> onlylove: 这个ICKey，买过一个rpi，就老是发垃圾邮件。。。
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: extern  crate
<O0XX_> onlylove: 功劳一件啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 又不一定非要在他那买。可以去万能的淘宝啊
<huntxu> onlylove: 问题就是在它那买过一个。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 好吧……
<huntxu> onlylove: 这种才是路人转黑
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 有指定lib的搜索路径的变量?
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 那个在Cargo.toml
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 哦.
<O0XX_> MSErgo4K: 看这个 http://doc.rust-lang.org/book/crates-and-modules.html
<^k^> ⇪ : Crates and Modules
<MSErgo4K> O0XX_: 我是在看
<BuMangHuo> printf 有个 %*.s 啥的是怎么用的来着？ 还是 %s.*
<BuMangHuo> c
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: 指定最短长度
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: 这个？
<BuMangHuo> HeyManHey: 不是，是打印 %s 的时候指定打印多长
<BuMangHuo> 我找找看
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: http://www.codingunit.com/printf-format-specifiers-format-conversions-and-formatted-output
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: Formatting Strings
<HeyManHey>  
<HeyManHey>  
<^k^> HeyManHey: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.codingunit.com/printf-format-specifiers-format-conversions-and-formatted-output -- unhandled responsein get body
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: 就这个吧
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: The printf(“:%.10s:\n”, “Hello, world!”); statement prints the string, but print only 10 characters of the string.
<HeyManHey>  
<HeyManHey> BuMangHuo: 黑片的照片啊！！！
<BuMangHuo> 昂对
<BuMangHuo> 我要有我能不给你们发么
<BuMangHuo> 啥情况
<BuMangHuo> 我对我下黑手了？
<BuMangHuo> 就因为我没有黑妹子的照片？
 * HeyManHey 谁这么好给我带的帽子...
<jusss> HeyManHey: it must be 绿色的！
<NotHappy> HeyManHey: MSErgo4K 编译golang项目的时候要把GOPATH指向改成项目地址才行?
<NotHappy> HeyManHey: MSErgo4K 还是说项目源码放哪无所谓, 编译出来的结果统一放GOPATH里?
<nyfair> 坏人们，给我弄手机啊
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 放哪儿都行.
<NotHappy> HeyManHey: MSErgo4K 只有install的时候才会用GOPATH?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 不是啊, 编译的时候也要啊.
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 安装并不会安装到gopath里面把
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: https://golang.org/doc/code.html#GOPATH
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • VNC无法在Ubuntu14.0.4里面启动Unity界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467885 Hi 我的xstartup #!/bin/sh # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop: unset SESSION_MANAGER unset DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS #exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc [ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.
<^k^>  ─> Xresources xsetroot -solid grey vncconfig -iconic & x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" & #x …
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 黑姓有许多蒙古的 云南的多半也是跟着蒙古人过去的
<yunfan_> onlylove___: 我上次买的那个就有sata的
<yunfan_> onlylove___: 而且比bananapi便宜70
<BuMangHuo> 你看，我就知道 yunfan_ 知道
<yunfan_> BuMangHuo: 其实我是瞎掰的
<o0o0o0o0> 这回再问一下  有没有人玩过最新的wine 并用其安装最新的RTX
<BuMangHuo> 你看，我就知道 yunfan_ 会瞎掰
<yunfan_> 这里还有性白的
<yunfan_> 刚好一队黑白无常
<nyfair> yunfan_: 求手机
<yunfan_> nyfair: 我又不卖这个
<nyfair> 什么时候wine可以在windows上跑我就去试下
<yunfan_> 为何要用wine on win?
<nyfair> 因为有xp游戏
 * HeyManHey 我觉得微软这次是要逆袭了...
<nyfair> 还有98游戏
<nyfair> win10?
<yunfan_> 很难说啊
<nyfair> 斯巴达很好用啊，我装了win10后就没换过浏览器
<yunfan_> nyfair: 等399的手机吧
<palomino|working> rtx我装过 o0o0o0o0
<o0o0o0o0> 你好
<o0o0o0o0> 终于有声音了
<nyfair> yunfan_: 那来陪我玩网游
<o0o0o0o0> 我这里出现了多个DLL和OCX文件在安装的时候提示注册失败的问题
<yunfan_> nyfair: 不会玩
<o0o0o0o0> 具体涉及到的文件名是：RTXShlMenu.dll      rtxcapi.dll    StoreComp.dll    RTXOrg.ocx RTXImage.ocx    EnveLope.dll
<o0o0o0o0> RTXOle.dll     FileTransfor.dll    RTXMOBILE.ocx     p2p.dll RTXCommEngine.dll   BuddyList.ocx
<o0o0o0o0> P2PChannel.dll    ClinetObjects.dll
<palomino|working> 注册失败没关系，只要有一个oleaut32.dll设置成用原生的 o0o0o0o0
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 她只是要你陪她玩暖暖
<palomino|working> 就能用 o0o0o0o0
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 原来pcduino3 nano默认就是android 我马上试试插电视机看看
 * HeyManHey 微软这是要把所有的附加服务都绑在微软id上...
<o0o0o0o0> oleaut32.dll这个就可以了？
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 暖暖我不玩 这游戏用了我们家的广告
<o0o0o0o0> 现在我双击RTX图标都没有反应
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 我打算弄个香蕉派啥的弄成下载机……真的对下载狂没办法
<NotHappy> o0o0o0o0: 去用crossover吧
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 或者直接给他把路由刷了
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 你就买我这种的不行？ 1G ram sata口 千兆网卡的
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我这个265
<o0o0o0o0> NotH, 这个软件有过使用经验？
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 额，你那个我忘了链接了，我觉得香蕉派的版型比较规矩，不像CI20那样
 * NotHappy 凑合用vim-go
<palomino|working> 额，我这儿还导入了一个reg文件 o0o0o0o0
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 其实就跑xware或者transmission
<yunfan_> onlylove__: ci20 看不出有啥古怪啊 到时他标注得很详细  我喜欢这种
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 标注详细是标注，那板子不是正四方形的
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 香蕉派的sd卡接口是micro的，塞进去不会额外占地方
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 其他大都标准SD的
<yuant> 香蕉派，是树梅派吗？
<o0o0o0o0> palomino|working, 你大概是按照这个帖子中说明的样子来设置的吧
<o0o0o0o0> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=208505
<NotHappy> palomino|working: 破马叔, 你那个bug有人关注了好像...
<palomino|working> 哪个呀 NotHappy
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 我没见过正方形的板子
<palomino|working> 差不多，不过rtx2013装的东西跟这贴上不一样 o0o0o0o0
<o0o0o0o0> NotHappy,   wine和cro....这两个软件有什么主要的区别？ 可以在一个系统上共存不？
<NotHappy> palomino|working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1313539
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Bug #1313539 “[DisplayPort] monitor shows black screen and “no i...” : Bugs : Ubuntu (@ launchpad.net)
<palomino|working> 哦... NotHappy
<palomino|working> 我偶尔会收到关于它的邮件... NotHappy
<palomino|working> 现在我是在用旧版的xfce4-settings NotHappy
<onlylove> yunfan_: http://imgtec.eetrend.com/news/3253
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagination携手君正再一软硬件开源平台——创造者CI20平台 | Imagination中文技术社区 (@ eetrend.com)
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你看，ci20就不是长方形的
<o0o0o0o0> palomino|working, 您可以简单地回忆一下安装2013的具体细节么？
<o0o0o0o0> 这样吧  我先说一下我的安装过程   你大概看一下  有什么不妥
<o0o0o0o0> 我先是在添加了wine的PPA  然后在源中安装了最新版本的wine
<o0o0o0o0> 然后下载了RTX最新版本到本地   双击进行安装
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我不是买的ci20
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我是 pcduino3 nano
<o0o0o0o0> 之前一切顺利   没有问题  到最后阶段  出现上面我提到的各种注册失败   最终安装结束
<yunfan_> onlylove: http://v2ex.com/t/164054  你看下这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: [Python（ 10-15K）] 中裕科技诚聘 Python 工程师-OpenStack 云平台开发 - V2EX (@ v2ex.com)
<o0o0o0o0> 并在桌面上出现RTX的快捷方式
<palomino|working> 注册失败是正常的，我也遇到许多 o0o0o0o0
 * tryit 困、、瞌睡、、、
<o0o0o0o0> 恩
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那个略长啊，我没别的意思，我想，反正功能不多，买个尽可能小巧的，别太长，
<palomino|working> 但不影响主要功能 o0o0o0o0
<o0o0o0o0> 我刚刚载入了你说得oleaut32这个
<palomino|working> 截图不能直接用 o0o0o0o0
<palomino|working> 只能先截下来保存成文件再发送
<palomino|working> 看消息历史记录会崩溃
<palomino|working> 另外就是焦点控制有问题，有时alt键会被按住
<onlylove> 两年以上Linux系统管理或至少Linux发烧重度骨灰级玩家的经验
<o0o0o0o0> 噢   这些都没有关系   我的要求只要软件能文字通讯就可以
<onlylove> 这个太难了
<palomino|working> 文字聊天和传图传文件都没问题 o0o0o0o0
<o0o0o0o0> 可是现在运行不起来   呵呵
<palomino|working> 啥情况呢，运行时?
<mayli_7> ..
<o0o0o0o0> 载入了那个oleaut32.dll也不行
<o0o0o0o0> 软件根本运行不起来   双击没有反应
<tryit> onlylove, 招聘呢？
<palomino|working> 哦。。。我想起来一个重要的事儿 o0o0o0o0
<palomino|working> 你得设置wine用x86架构 o0o0o0o0
<o0o0o0o0> 请讲
<palomino|working> WINEARCH=win32
<palomino|working> 默认现在是x64的
<palomino|working> rtx不能用
 * xtpeeps 晕倒
<o0o0o0o0> wine设置中  将windows版本设置为win7  这样不可以么？
<palomino|working> 不行..
<NotHappy> HeyManHey: 拖鞋自带?
<o0o0o0o0> 噢   这个还真是头一次听说
<o0o0o0o0> 我试试看  就是改成32位的呗？
<onlylove> yunfan_: 这个，你们为啥都看v2ex啊，我不是很看好这个，不过你看好而且待遇不错的话，你可以试试
<HeyManHey> NotHappy: .
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我都远程了还在乎这个？
<palomino|working> 我看看我是在哪儿设置的啊 o0o0o0o0
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有黄山办公地点啊
<o0o0o0o0> 好的   我正想问这个问题 palomino|working
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我是说我都remote了 无所谓办公地点啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 额，好吧，不过我符合条件的貌似就第三条
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我编码习惯很烂
<palomino|working> 哦，我是加在 ~/.bashrc 里了 o0o0o0o0
<palomino|working> export WINEARCH=win32
<palomino|working> export WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine/
<onlylove> yunfan_: 而且systemd到现在没搞明白
<o0o0o0o0> 单独窗口里聊  呵  我也是刚刚学习IRC  有些功能还在熟悉中
<NotHappy> http://www.ccf.org.cn/sites/ccf/xhdtnry.jsp?contentId=2843422966657
<alvin_rxg> Title: CCF建议政府退出国家科技奖励评审-中国计算机学会信息网 (@ ccf.org.cn)
<MSErgo4K> yunfan_: 对你来说, 10 - 15k太少了吧也?
<yunfan_> onlylove: 管他呢 你投一个看看呗 要是呗人家看中  你收入翻两番了
<yunfan_> MSErgo4K: 没有 我目前也就这个薪资
<yunfan_> MSErgo4K: remote不是没有代价的
<MSErgo4K> yunfan_: 昂, 也是.
<yunfan_> MSErgo4K: 如果你给我开25k我立刻放弃remote 包个酒店
<yunfan_> 反正多的钱足够我住酒店了
<MSErgo4K> yunfan_: 我自己都没25k...
<yunfan_> MSErgo4K: 你是领欧元的 当然没那么多了
<tryit> yunfan_, 这个必须赞！
<tryit> cc MSErgo4K
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不去坑人了，我还是专心做别的吧，openstack和python都不是长项
<yunfan_> 出门去我爸单位修电脑  88
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你现在也兼职做这个了啊……
<MSErgo4K> yunfan_: 我拿rmb啊
<MSErgo4K> cargo还算灵活.
<onlylove_> 这日子过得太痛苦了，一天掉线几百次
<happyaron> onlylove_: 你有vps不，有的话自己挂
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我那么穷，怎么买得起
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我买vps的钱都丢给游戏公司了，他还不给我好好提供服务，经常服务器抽风
<xtpeeps> Test
<HeyManHey> test again
<xtpeeps> 刚刚注册了我的昵称
 * xtpeeps happy
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: tnnnd, 标准库的接口改的真流弊.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 啥？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 我看网上的例子, 大家都这么写 let mut acceptor = TcpListener::bind("127.0.0.1", 9123).listen().unwrap(); 编译器跟我说这个函数只接受一个参数... 然后我试着改成 bind("127.0.0.1:9123")果然可以了...
<MSErgo4K>  
<HeyManHey> 。。。
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 这种接口都要改, 丧心病狂了啊!
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 现抄现用
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 不行, 抄不到, 都是过时的, 编译器各种报错.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 我说rust的设计
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 哦.
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 不过已经alpha了, 至少api不会改了吧?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42782
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 广电总局正式下发境外剧限播令 (@ solidot.org)
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 还有非常多的API直接标注着unstable
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 你猜会不会？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 这是说实现还不够稳定吧?
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 接口不会乱改了吧?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: http://doc.rust-lang.org/std/stability.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: std - Stability dashboard (@ rust-lang.org)
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 不管了, 先写再说
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 你看看大多数都不稳定
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 到beta也没多久了, 他们能改得了这么多库???
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: beta要求是std都stable
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 我觉得甚至正式发布了这群人的尿性估计还得改
<onlylove_> HeyManHey: 所以别等他们改来改去了，自己写个自己用的
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: IO reform: An overhaul of the IO APIs is being planned; please join in the conversation! These changes will be landing throughout the alpha cycle.   卧槽!!!!!
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 所以说了么
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 我觉得我可能需要等rust 2.0了
<maple> 总体上，我觉得他们把时间弄太紧了
<maple> 但是，软件这个事，没有时间限制没有动力啊
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 他们这个alpha估计得alpha个半年
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 说不好.
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 貌似mozilla的进度控制的不错?
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: fx的bug, 一般几个月就能修好.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 哪看出进度不错了？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: ubuntu的bug, 一般报了两年也没人管
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 那是因为用户少吧？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: ubuntu用户比fx用户少很多吗?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 必须的吧。。。很多windows上用firefox的
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 好吧... 可是, fx才几个开发. UE那么多.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: ue现在就小dd他们那一组人
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: canonical大多数都不做ubuntu桌面了
<leemeng0x61> lll
<leemeng0x61> 你们多@
<leemeng0x61> 那么多@
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 哦...
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 都去弄疯了?
<leemeng0x61> fx是firefox?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 不知道...
<leemeng0x61> 那使劲的在说
<leemeng0x61> MSErgo4K, 现在canonical不是在做平板么
<happyaron> leemeng0x61: canonical在做物联网
<happyaron> HeyManHey: fondations和kernel也做吧
<HeyManHey> happyaron: kernel只管kernel,fondations不是都做别的去了...
 * MSErgo4K 不知道Mark的钱能不能支撑到ubuntu phone火起来的那天 如果有那一天的话
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 你把小dd设置了关键字？
<HeyManHey> happyaron: 这都能呼叫出来你
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 不是, 是她的客户端自己设置的.
<happyaron> HeyManHey: 就是不小心看见了
 * HeyManHey 额，困，歇会抽袋烟去
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 你的百度音乐会员哪来的？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: ä¹°.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 嘛好吃？
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 啊?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: how much
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 忘了, 15一个季度?
 * tryit 整理一个 c/c++ coding style 大家给点建议～
 * xtpeeps 为什么大家这样说话
<MSErgo4K> tryit: google c++ coding style貌似大家都挺推荐的
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 搜出一堆来……  http://www.sourceformat.com/coding-standard.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: C/C++ Coding Style Standards (@ sourceformat.com)
<MSErgo4K> tryit: https://code.google.com/p/google-styleguide/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* google-styleguide - Style guides for Google-originated open-source projects - Google Pro ... (@ code.google.com)
<MSErgo4K> tryit: http://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/cppguide.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google C++ Style Guide (@ googlecode.com)
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 恩，搜到了
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: mozilla代码...自己的代码都对不上自己的注释
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 哪个? 你在看servo?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: rustc
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 哦.
<lqi_macbookair> http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt_Coding_Style http://qt-project.org/wiki/Coding-Conventions
<alvin_rxg> Title: Qt_Coding_Style | Qt Wiki | Qt Project (@ qt-project.org)
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: kernel的注释也经常对不上代码吧
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 一般不会，多少人眼睛盯着
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 1个commit啊
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 我唯一的patch就是修注释的啊
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 代码改, 注释忘了改, 还是挺常见吧?
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 但不能太离谱..
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 我连main我都找不到..
<tryit> MSErgo4K, ......
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 文档里写的那个...
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 哈哈哈啊哈
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 超级认真啊你
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: 下载下来, ag吧.
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 终于找到了
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: 奇迹淫巧啊
<HeyManHey> MSErgo4K: https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/blob/00b112c45a604fa6f4b59af2a40c9deeadfdb7c6/src/driver/driver.rs
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: ... ...
<MSErgo4K> HeyManHey: ... miredo的代码也这个德行.
<WhatsUpMan> MSErgo4K: 这不有毛病么
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 那个, miredo为了client和server共用代码, 也用的这个方法.
<tryit> MSErgo4K, google c++ coding style 中缩进2个字符
<WhatsUpMan> MSErgo4K: 他编译器里面都用了大量的IO let w = io::ChanWriter::new(tx);
<WhatsUpMan> MSErgo4K: 完了再重构IO...
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 没必要都按照这个做, 挑有用的嘛
<WhatsUpMan> MSErgo4K: 我觉得我不用先粉就可以直接黑了
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 毕竟是alpah阶段嘛
<jusss> onlylove__: 你的尾巴好长呀
<jusss> onlylove__: 我自己生产了个CA，然后给自己签了名 :)
<WhatsUpMan> MSErgo4K: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a8ef5277jw1eoictqb5ydj20cs0a7aag.jpg
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: ... ... 你可以自己打印一个, 然后贴你手机上
<onlylove_> WhatsUpMan: 重口味
 * NotHappy 一封邮件写了半个小时...
<palomino|working> 长?
<palomino|working> 还是来回改。。
<MSErgo4K> palomino|working: 找不到合适的粗口了
<DARUDE> any one here can get the actual QQ client working on their ubuntu?
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> DARUDE: no
<NotHappy> palomino|working: 回答技术问题, 好好思考, 就怕说错了丢人
<DARUDE> not possible?
<DARUDE> I thought you guys would try to make it work
<DARUDE> at least attempted
<palomino|working> 这样...
<jusss> DARUDE: cgywin or vbox
<DARUDE> no it's running off ubuntu not any emulators
<DARUDE> else would of installed qq on windows
<jusss> palomino|working: vps上debian改时间怎么那么简单，自己机器上就麻烦死
<jusss> palomino|working: 人家vps只要设置下TZ这个变量就可以
<palomino|working> O_o
<jusss> palomino|working: 自己机器上都reconfig什么之类的还改不了
<palomino|working> 改一下/etc/timezone?
<MSErgo4K> 让你们不用systemd.
<MSErgo4K> timedatectl好用到爆
 * WhatsUpMan 赶紧来回答国际友人的问题
<NotHappy> jusss: 你纯属自己搞乱了的, 搞鬼变量, timezone设置对, BIOS是否UTC设置对, 啥问题没有
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: WhatsUpMan 你们电影票都领了?
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 没去领
<NotHappy> 我昨天没来
<WhatsUpMan> NotHappy: 没，你去一起领回来吧
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 一起.
<NotHappy> WhatsUpMan: 代领可以?
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: èµ°
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 你一起帮我领回来嘛
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: .....
<DARUDE> pidgin-lwqq  does this work?
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 我问问好了
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 好的.
<AndChat|176409> DARUDE: tried wine ,but not working good, so the better idea is to go to the web.qq.com
<MSErgo4K> DARUDE: try smart QQ
<onlylove> DARUDE: There used to be many QQ client,but they were killed by Tencent
<DARUDE> AndChat|176409 yeah I tried wine
<DARUDE> was a mess
<jusss> MSErgo4K: smart qq早死了
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 我今天还用了
<WhatsUpMan> DARUDE: maybe you can try the one from deepin
<WhatsUpMan> DARUDE: they said they have the working one
<AndChat|176409> DARUDE: I tried other way so hard but I give up
<DARUDE> ill look at deepin
<DARUDE> never heard of this
<DARUDE> thanks
<onlylove> WhatsUpMan: 确定深度那个能用？
<MSErgo4K> DARUDE: http://w.qq.com/ works well for me.
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 你看小K的标题对不对，我这边看是乱码
<jusss> MSErgo4K: 不是去年11月份关了吗，怎么又活了，当时还说“后会无期”
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 乱码
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 不过, 我登陆这个qq倒是没有任何问题. 聊天也正常.
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 没见它关过.
<onlylove> jusss: 关的是web.qq?
<MSErgo4K> jusss: 就说以后会关, 但是到目前还没关, 而且那句话也不见了吧?
<jusss> onlylove: 我记得当时说web和smart一起关，
<onlylove> jusss: 不，杀马特不关
<david4> alvin_rxg: 乐文？
<jusss> MSErgo4K: sql跟postfix之类的组合，sql在里面是做什么？ 用户名登录验证？
<palomino|working> ....
<MSErgo4K> 总是问我不会的来羞辱我, 有意思吗?!
<DARUDE> ah
 * onlylove__ 总掉线不星湖
<DARUDE> xie xie mei ren
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *nPecjI*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 在父母眼里 只要你跟电脑沾上边 哪怕是聊qq的 也是专家 何况我这种程序员
<onlylove__> yunfan_: 其实他们应该找的是我，虽然我现在不干那活了
<NotHappy> yunfan_: 你本来就是专家
<MSErgo4K> yunfan_: 你本来就是专家
<yunfan_> NotHappy: 修win我根本就不是专家
<yunfan_> 我只有在一个方面是专家
 * yunfan_ 撸管专家
<yunfan_> onlylove__: 所以我强烈建议你投个简历去 起薪也有10k呢
<yunfan_> NotHappy: 你25号去？
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我刚又掉了……
<onlylove___> WTF！
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 去买个do vps 5刀的那种 或者买个linode 老掉啊掉 逼格都没了
<onlylove___> 尾大不掉了！
<NotHappy> yunfan_: 24
<yunfan_> NotHappy: goodluck
<yunfan_> 最近想不到有什么东西要带 wtf
<yunfan_> duyue: 搞搞呗
<DARUDE> does anyone know how to update lmqq version 4.0 to 4.1?
<DARUDE> it seems this the only thing holding me back
<onlylove___> 度娘没有任何有用的lmqq的消息，:-(
<david4> :-!
<DARUDE> https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/commit/5da9e171368b5647753bdc3c7e5b2ddf5e52ad57
<DARUDE> see on this website shows 4.1
<DARUDE> but it installed 4.0
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<MSErgo4K> DARUDE: so you can compile one by your self.
<DARUDE> oh you can't do this through terminal?
<DARUDE> it automatic isn't it
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: "IT installed" ? 这个 it 是啥？
<onlylove___> alvin_rxg: 他能看懂中文？
<DARUDE> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/pidgin-lwqq
<DARUDE> sudo apt-get update
<DARUDE> sudo apt-get install pidgin-lwqq
<DARUDE> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<alvin_rxg> onlylove___: 这货前面打的拼音
<DARUDE> I entered all this
<onlylove___> alvin_rxg: 让他用微信，微信里面有qq离线插件
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: 这个是有 lainme 大姐负责的，可能还没跟上。你可以联系一下 lainme 大姐。她也在这个 irc 频道里
<onlylove___> alvin_rxg: 不过，教他用那个是见麻烦事情
<onlylove___> alvin_rxg: 你这么称呼蓝莓，不怕挨打？
<WhatsUpMan> NotHappy: MSErgo4K 这个椅子比以前那个舒服啊
<alvin_rxg> onlylove___: 她难道今年十八岁？
<onlylove___> alvin_rxg: 反正年龄不大，比我小
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 以前那个的垫子都被你坐塌了啊
<NotHappy> WhatsUpMan: 快来帮我坐坏我这个
<alvin_rxg> onlylove___: 敢问您老贵庚呀
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 新的也不一定能支持几天呢.
 * WhatsUpMan 擦，不说了
<onlylove> 椅子杀手 WhatsUpMan
<DARUDE> lainme
<DARUDE> sister?
<DARUDE> I find her sister to ask?
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: genau
<lainme> DARUDE: Which ubuntu release are you using now? lwqq4.1 is only compiled for non-EOLed versions
 * WhatsUpMan lol
<DARUDE> one sec
<alvin_rxg> lainme: hallo schwester, schön dir zu sehen
<lainme> DARUDE: lwqq encounters login issue today. even if you upgraded to 4.1, it's not able to login
<DARUDE> im using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<NotHappy> lainme: 囡囡好棒!
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 囡囡好棒!
 * WhatsUpMan 要不要跟帖呢？
<DARUDE> thanks lainme
 * alvin_rxg 跟
<DARUDE> xiexie
<alvin_rxg> DARUDE: ehrlich zu sagen, kannst du chinesisch?
<DARUDE> bu shi
<onlylove> lainme: 囡囡好棒!
<DARUDE> wo meiguoren
<alvin_rxg> oh my sorry
<DARUDE> haha
<onlylove> Why Americans use QQ? I think it's mostly used by Chinese
<DARUDE> my chiense is poor
<DARUDE> friends on italki
<DARUDE> they're from china
<DARUDE> =P
<WhatsUpMan> DARUDE: and please help to promote Ubuntu on italki
<DARUDE> should be stay away from ubuntu
<DARUDE> :D
 * lainme 用什么QQ。webqq完全登不上，TM几分钟掉一次线
<onlylove> WhatsUpMan: 到处推销你家破烂
<onlylove> lainme: 像我现在这样？
<onlylove> lainme: 也许鹅厂的服务器被ddos了呢
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 没啊, 杀马特扣扣挺稳定的...
<DARUDE> one day I will under chinese characters
<DARUDE> understand*
<onlylove> MSErgo4K: 其实吧，lainme现在在HK，你在帝都
<DARUDE> right now they're teaching me pinyin
<jzp113> DARUDE, hah welcome
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你看，我就知道，他不会中文
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 哦.
<MSErgo4K> lainme: 你可以买过国内的vpn...
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 糗大了
<jzp113> 有人用过ssl vpn吗
<onlylove> lainme: 希望你以后上qq不要爬墙
<jzp113> 深信服那个
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 不小心删掉了/var/目录下的lock链接和run链接,出了很多问题，如何恢复？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467888 不小心删掉了/var/目录下的lock链接和run链接,出了很多问题，如何恢复？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hlguo — 2015-01-22 17:20
<jzp113> 上qq还要翻墙？
<onlylove> jzp113: 墙外用户
<jzp113> 额 这是奇观啊
<onlylove> 习大大上台时候，网络管的比之前严实多了
<onlylove> jzp113: 一点不好玩
<jzp113> 听说台湾同胞也翻墙看动漫
<jzp113> 有人在北京吗？
<onlylove> jzp113: 优酷买版权了
<jzp113> 恩
<jzp113> 只免费大陆用户
<onlylove> jzp113: 这边一堆在北京的，你要作甚
<alvin_rxg> Unblock Youku works seamless
<MSErgo4K> jzp113: 因为youku只有权给大陆用户播放.
<jzp113> 没事 随便问问
<jzp113> 现在在北京
<jzp113> 明天回家去
 * tryit 自动甩掉NetworkManager，VPN挂半天了也不掉线了
<alvin_rxg> s/自动/自从/  ?
<tryit> 恩
<tryit> c和d不远……嘿嘿
<onlylove___> 你们如果哪天混不下去了，记得别到文思上班啊
<jzp113> 哎 学校的ssl_vpn好难连
<tryit> onlylove___, why
<onlylove___> tryit: 看我现在这样，你还不理解？
<tryit> onlylove___, ……
<onlylove___> tryit: 自己数，我掉了几次了
<NotHappy> onlylove___: 请允悲
<onlylove> 这年头求捐助都掉线！
<NotHappy> onlylove: 你搞个znc之类的irc bouncer吧
<onlylove> NotHappy: 那是啥，听你们说过
<WhatsUpMan> onlylove: 啊老板用的黑魔法
<NotHappy> onlylove: 相当于那个东西保持和irc server的连接, 你的client去连接它
<MSErgo4K> onlylove: 类似irc界的screen.
<WhatsUpMan> NotHappy: MSErgo4K 我觉得我肚子真的小了
<NotHappy> WhatsUpMan: 我真得看出来了 确实
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 来, 让李老板摸摸看看是不是真的小了
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 这点儿了都, 你还不走??
<MSErgo4K> WhatsUpMan: 错了
<NotHappy> WhatsUpMan: 不过和你仰卧起坐是否有关就不知道了, 减肥主要还是靠少吃
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 这点儿了都, 你还不走??
<MSErgo4K> NotHappy: 我不好意思比你早走.
<NotHappy> MSErgo4K: 刚在和别人说事儿 这就走
<MSErgo4K> ..
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 我的服务器上要不分你个账户？
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 哦，不用了，现在凑合能用，坏到家我晚上上好了
<alvin_rxg> ok
 * onlylove 觉得有必要买个vps了……国内的也好……
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 正好我的 vps 太闲了……
<metalbrick> webqq不是原定2014年底停止服务的么？
<onlylove> 渣渣网管以为这样就能阻止我！
<onlylove> 我就一直掉，也挂着
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 蛮无聊的，得找点好玩的，比方说，看看这个屏蔽有啥弱点
<palomino|working> 坚韧不拔
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，我自己的电脑快变游戏机了，我已经不知道该用它做啥了
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 扫描 arp，扫描tcp
<nyfair> onlylove: 快来陪我玩游戏
<nyfair> alvin_rxg: 快送我黑科技
<alvin_rxg> nyfair: 啥
<nyfair> 你们说solidot到底是美分网站还是五毛网站，每次看到那网站编辑刷新下限都怀疑这是五毛故意这么干的
<nyfair> 反正不管是美分网站还是五毛网站，肯定是ccav网
<metalbrick> 刷新什么下限了
<rypervenche> !gentoo++
<alvin_rxg> -bash: gentoo not defined
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Evolution无法收取网易邮箱（imap方式） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467890 报错信息为： The reported error was "取回新消息出错: SELECT The login is not safe! Please update your mail client: http://mail.163.com/dashi 不知道有没有人遇到过相同的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 nosmoking1986 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 5-01-22 18:14
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/58979/windows-10
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Windows 10 发布会：在沉默中爆发 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 如果PC可以玩XBOX游戏，我买XBOX何用
<palomino|working> 你得先有个xbox才能在pc上玩
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> PC硬件好XBOX太多
<palomino|working> 而且这串流速度
<palomino|working> 我在家把游戏pc上通过steam串到电视上玩
<palomino|working> 手柄延迟很严重
<onlylove> palomino|working: 延迟啊，那算了
<palomino|working> 一开始没觉得多严重
<palomino|working> 后来玩nba2k15
<palomino|working> 完全没法控制投篮的时间了
<lainme> onlylove: 香港用QQ掉线比较常见吧。不过像这样所有客户端都悲剧还是不常有的，只能靠手机了
<onlylove> lainme: 所以要怀疑服务器和网络
<onlylove> 下班
<iorikyox> 能聊微软么？今天新闻页面也太火了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7261.html 买面包 : 顾客:"给我拿个面包！ " 服务员:"5块,谢谢！ " 顾客:"我早上来买就是3块。" 服务员:"因为刚刚才调了价格。" 顾客:"那就拿个早上的面包。"
<cc> hello ?
<Guest92775> d
<Guest92775> #cc
<Guest92775> ?
<Guest92775> help
<alvin_rxg> Guest92775: just tell the problem u have
<Guest92775> y
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • matlab不能绘图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467892 在debian wheezy上安装了matlab2014以后，在拟合数据的时候就出问题，图像出不来，卡住了花屏。 请问是什么原因？下面是部分出错信息： Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" javax.media.opengl.GLException: GLContext.release(false) during GLDra
<^k^>  ─> wableImpl.contextMadeCurrent(this, false) at jogamp.opengl.GLContextImpl.release(GLContextImpl.java:366) at jogamp.opengl.GLContext …
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 通过ambari安装Hadoop的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467893 我用ambari安装hadoop,通过页面向导安装的最后一步，没有成功，想返回第一步重新配置，发现原来配置好的无密码登录ssh不能无密码登录了，重新配置也不行了，不知道怎么回事？求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tige
<^k^>  ─> rmask — 2015-01-22 20:37
<Guest92775> 啥
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • grub-efi-amd64-signed package failed to install target/. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467894 大神们求助！ 我的台式电脑应该是UEFI BIOS启动，但是硬盘分区还是NTFS格式的。预先安装了win7系统，磁盘分区情况下图有贴。我用UltraISO将ubuntu14.04amd64位写入u盘，准备在剩下未利用磁盘
<blu10ph> ChanServ是谁亚
<palomino|working> 是个service
<palomino|working> 下班，byebye..
<blu10ph> 88
<happyaron> gebjgd: pycharm 的确不错
<happyaron> gebjgd: 赞一个
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我们头儿推荐给我的
<gebjgd> happyaron, 还好我不需要用了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你现在用啥语言
<gebjgd> happyaron, 是因为我已经用qt重写了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 我本来就不会python 把老的软件修好了 就不用继续弄了 直接用qt了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 那用啥开发工具呢
<gebjgd> happyaron, vim
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-23
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 更新Hosts 的小工具 轻松上google youtube facebook http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467897 先上图吧 111.png 2222.png 3333.png 这是用Java做的，不喜欢的就算了，本来开始也打算用shell 做来的 但是功力是在有限，发现自己除了java 也不会别的 所以就只能用Java了，使用的时候 记得 sudo jav
<o0o0o0o0> 不错 ^k^
<taozhijiang> 什么不错？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【新人求助】有关#浏览器#firefox#synaptic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467898 新装ubuntu14.04,在用synaptic查看package的visit homepage时，原本网页会从firefox打开。 可是在安装了chromium并将之设为默认之后，再点击visit homepage就会弹出错误“Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请教在u盘中安装Ubuntu14.10遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467899 1.jpg在下买了个32g的金士顿u盘，准备用15g空间安装乌版图14.10，第一次安装比较顺利，安装完毕后重启正常进入乌版图桌面，可是不小心在win7下把乌版图根目录的挂载点/给格式化了（就是进
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> ^k^, 那个在线的hoststool工具  貌似是对某一个程序做得GUI界面吧？
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> ？
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 关键是那个原生的程序名字是什么呢？
<onlylove_> 由于2014年财报将在2015年2月最终确定，绩效评价及绩效奖金紧密依据于财务结果，因此2014年绩效奖金将随2015年3月工资发放。
<onlylove_> 呵呵呵呵
<taozhijiang> 那个公司的啊？
<taozhijiang> 会不会到时候让你们之前走人啊？
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 鱼唇，它是怕你们过完年走人
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 拖到3月还是好的，你没见过拖到年中的
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 好吧，我们太淡唇了
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 然后你看看，都年中了，再混一年吧
<david1> 现在CJB不能注册新账号了吧
<taozhijiang> david1: CJB是虾米？
<david1> taozhijiang: 什么虾米？
<taozhijiang> david1: CJB?
<david1> 恩
<david1> http://www.cjb.net/
<^k^> david1: ⇪ 幹坿方象臥儂狼由
<taozhijiang> david1: 我们上不了外网
<taozhijiang> 但是发现公司irc没有封掉
<taozhijiang> david1: 可怜啊，
<david1> :'(真可怜
<david1> taozhijiang: 那你现在怎么fan_qiang啊
<^k^> o0o0o0o0o0o0, 10:10 新年快乐 : 25.58天 
<taozhijiang> david1: 自己的电脑？
<taozhijiang> 在家？
<david1> taozhijiang: 恩
<taozhijiang> david1: VPS
<taozhijiang> david1: 搭建VPN
<david1> taozhijiang: 额不会啊，你不用ssh吗
<taozhijiang> david1: 感觉ssh速度慢
<taozhijiang> 而且手机啊什么的不能用啊
<david1> taozhijiang: 那也就是说VPN要快些，手机之类的也能用，是这样吗
<taozhijiang> david1: 是的
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 现在在哪儿混啊
<david1> taozhijiang: 我要好好学习，天天向上
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 使用Python语言控制其他进程窗口的输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467902 由于网上的资料比较少，写了一个放出来。 Code: #coding=utf-8 from ctypes import * from ctypes.wintypes import BOOL, HWND, LPARAM, HKL   hwnd = windll.user32.FindWindowA('Notepad',None) print "hwnd:", hwnd windll.user32.SetForeground
<^k^>  ─> Window(hwnd) editHwnd = 0 @WINFUNCTYPE(BOOL, HWND, LPARAM) def print_title(hwnd,lParam):     className = (c_wchar * 7)()     wi …
<taozhijiang> david1: 还是学生弟？
<david1> taozhijiang: 呵呵，是啊，学习阶段，很多东西不懂
<taozhijiang> david1: 本科生？还很乃年轻吧
<taozhijiang> 年轻真好
<david1> taozhijiang: 是的
<david1> taozhijiang: 我在这注册了一个，你帮我看看 https://www.conoha.jp/
<^k^> david1: ⇪ ConoHa - 1分ではじめる、クラウドのようなVPS。ひと月930円から。
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> ^k^, 新年快乐
<taozhijiang> 多少钱？一个月
<IOIOIOIO> .
<taozhijiang> exit
<IOIOIOIO> taozhijiang: 970 yan
<taozhijiang> 我来也
<boosure> taozhijiang:  我来也 I will also ???
<IOIOIOIO> 卧槽, 今日头条的人真牛逼...
<taozhijiang> boosure: 哈哈
<taozhijiang> IOIOIOIO: 什么？
<taozhijiang> 康师傅？
<boosure> :)
<^k^> o0o0o0o0o0o0,
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> ^k^, 我是想请教一下在ubuntu中如何打开jnlp文件
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 这是一个java格式的文件
<IOIOIOIO> o0o0o0o0o0o0: 我觉得, 应该是你安装jre之后, 用浏览器打开.
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 恩  刚刚我在网上找到了几篇文章  正在尝试这么做
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 刚来求关注 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467903 刚来求关注 统计信息: 发表于 由 kengdie — 2015-01-23 10:37
<^k^> o0o0o0o0o0o0, 11:14 新年快乐 : 25.53天 
<taozhijiang> 这里面是不是有机器人啊
<williampan> 中午好
<pity> Linux 能监控一个文件被什么程序，命令或脚本修改了吗？
<O0XX> pity: http://www.infoq.com/cn/articles/inotify-linux-file-system-event-monitoring
<^k^> ⇪ w: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.infoq.com/cn/articles/inotify-linux-file-system-event-monitoring -- unhandled responsein get body
<taozhijiang> 又要吃饭了
<williampan> 是监控进程，还是监控你指定的文件
<eexpss> pity: 都告诉你了，还到处问。
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> taozhijiang, 你怀疑^k^是机器人？  呵
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 有时候我也这么想  哈哈
<eexpss> O0XX: o0O o0o0o0o0o0o0 这都是你的亲戚？
<onlylove> o0o0o0o0o0o0: 他就是BOT，你哪那么多事情
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> eexpss, 第一个不是
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 后面的几个我用过
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 不过等我用过了之后   一旦关闭了GUI界面   然后再登陆的时候   就说被占用了
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 我是昨天才开始使用IRC的   还不太熟悉
<o0o0o0o0o0o0> 诸如一些命令之类的  我只会两个  一个nick   一个join   别的还不会呢
<jiero> onlylove_ 我好穷。我爹问我借1万我拿不出来。
<jiero> onlylove。。。
 * jiero 穷死了。怎么找人合作呢。
<onlylove_> jiero: 你爹问你借一万？
<jiero> onlylove_ 怎么了？
<onlylove_> 擦，这边几千只鸭子在聒噪，烦死了
<jiero> onlylove_ 。。。大户人家呀
<onlylove_> jiero: 你爹不知道你的财务状况？你不是只有200么
<jiero> onlylove_ 他不知道，我都是自己管理自己的。。。
<onlylove_> jiero: 而且你爹还需要借？直接要不就是了
<eexpss> jiero: 找一个东归妹子，你就有钱了。
<nyfair> 哪个混蛋给我推荐的霉烂手机，这东西抢得到？
<jiero> onlylove_ 靠。你们以为是别人替我还信用卡么。。。只有一个人往我帐号里打过钱
<circ-user-Vldi9> 什么手机
<jiero> onlylove_ 好吧。
<jiero> onlylove_: 因为我穷。
<jiero> eexpss: 。。。
 * jiero 滚 eexpss
<circ-user-RdQXO> ？
<circ-user-RdQXO> 请问用什么命令修改名字
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 如何修改网卡名称？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467904 系统装完之后，两块网卡的名称分别为p2p1、p2p2，现在想改成eth0、eth1，怎么修改啊？ 默认，/etc/udev/rules.d/只有一个README文件。 新建了70-persistent-net.rules文件，然后编辑： SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATT
<williampan> ok了
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • u盘驱动程序之结构体数组索引号的处理疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467905 最近在读linux的u盘驱动程序，遇到了一点疑问。特发此贴，向大家求助。 Code: #define USB_INTERFACE_INFO(cl,sc,pr) \    .match_flags = USB_DEVICE_ID_MATCH_INT_INFO, .bInterfaceClass = (cl), .bInterfaceSubClass
<^k^>  ─> = (sc), .bInterfaceProtocol = (pr) static struct usb_device_id storage_usb_ids [] = { #   include "unusual_devs.h" #undef UNUSUAL …
 * IOIOIOIO 困.
<QiongMangHuo> IOIOIOIO: O0XX 你们真去麻辣烫啊?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 去吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 今天特懒, 算了 我BM去
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: zan
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: you are cool~
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: IOIOIOIO 你俩名字异曲同工啊
<IOIOIOIO> QiongMangHuo: cool
<IOIOIOIO> QiongMangHuo: 为了让别人google的时候搜不到我是谁...
<GoogleCode> IOIOIOIO: 好思路
<IOIOIOIO> GoogleCode: ... ...
<GoogleBaidu> GoogleCode: 感觉我这回更屌了.
 * BaiduPan 完了, 我这回成教育片儿代名词了
 * GoogleCode lunch
<mayli_7> test
<^k^> mayli_7:点点点. 12:33 新年快乐 : 25.48天 
<slucx> eexpss: Linux下 usb转串口如果被拔出来了，内核会发出信号吗？
<david1> 我敲这个命令 ssh -f -NC -D7070 USER@HOST  提示  Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic).  该咋办啊
<slucx> eexpss: 总不能收发异常了就去检测设备文件是不是存在吧？
<jiero> BaiduPan:
<jiero> BaiduPan:  不在其位，不谋其生
<BaiduPan> ????
<O0XX> BaiduPan: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42796
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 中国屏蔽外国VPN服务
<O0XX> BaiduPan: 开始下手了
<O0XX> 中国工信部此前发布规定，在中国提供VPN服务的公司必须登记注册，未登记的VPN服务商将“不会受到中国法律的保护”。
<BaiduPan> O0XX: sigh...
<jiero> BaiduPan: 我突然的随意的说话。
<jiero> BaiduPan:  赶紧的把自己的一切都收归国内吧，国外的东西全部忘掉，你就不需要vpn之类了
<jiero> BaiduPan: 要求想要肉身翻墙的离开方翻！
<jiero> 立刻...
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 真的、
<O0XX> taozhijiang: 对对对
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 表骗我，
<nyfair> 呵呵，卖vpn的哪个不是昧着良心赚钱的，这还有人洗地
<O0XX> taozhijiang: 是是是
<taozhijiang> O0XX: 那以后怎么办啊？
<O0XX> taozhijiang: èµ°èµ°èµ°
<nyfair> 有时间少上上irc，多翻墙上上网，你会看到不同，呵呵
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 我都不翻墙了。
<taozhijiang> jiero: 为什么？
<nyfair> jiero: 你怎么样关我什么事，你早进我黑名单了
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。黑名单你都能看到。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 千人斩大爷我惹不起你
<taozhijiang> nyfair: ？？？
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> taozhijiang: 因为翻不翻，东西一样都接收不完。
<taozhijiang> jiero: 后面在国内上网，会不会只能是白名单？
<jiero> taozhijiang: 当然是白名单才实际了。我好奇为啥还不这么做呢。
<nyfair> 我左手一小米，右手一苹果，胸前挂着WIN10诺基亚，谁敢与我争锋
<jiero> nyfair: 我左手一张纸，胸前一张纸，右手一只笔，嘴里一笔帽，没人理。
<taozhijiang> nyfair: jiero nyfair :你们名字这么接近
<taozhijiang> 是不是一对基友？
<jiero> taozhijiang: ？？？啊啊啊啊啊啊？？？
<taozhijiang> 哈哈、
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 给我权限
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH-OIV6SZAABQOmvF9zcAAMY6gDYNBkAAFBS117.jpg 分享图片
<jiero> BaiduPan: 给我权限
<O0XX> BaiduPan: 这是要打击iphone的翻墙啊
<BaiduPan> O0XX: 是啊.
<BaiduPan> jiero: 懒得登陆了
<jiero> BaiduPan: 。。。好吧。
<jusss> O0XX: 求教postfix
<O0XX> jusss: postfix
 * jiero 抛出桶碾压tao
<jusss> O0XX: postfix使用ssl，发现好像没能用上
<O0XX> jusss: 破偶剖，死一死，特恶特，佛诶飞可恶可死一死
<jusss> eexpss: pong
<BaiduPan> GoogleCode: 你的shadowsocks用的还行???
<jusss> 英文差看什么都费劲，母语是英语的多幸福
<GoogleCode> BaiduPan: 还好啊
<BaiduPan> GoogleCode: gmail web不会时不时报个链接错误?
<jusss> 上来给你个英文文档，好几千字看着真费劲
<GoogleCode> BaiduPan: 咩
<BaiduPan> .
<nyfair> 我来钓鱼，gmail是全世界最烂的邮箱之一
<O0XX> nyfair: 同意
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！！ubuntu升级后无法开启 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467907 ubuntu是12.04，在ubuntu上修改了源（修改成搜狐的源），然后开始upgrade升级。升级到14.04完毕后，重启，无法启动了。细节是：按下主机上的power键后，屏幕一直黑，不显示任何信息。求助！！！！
<^k^>  ─> 我的机器是windows7+ubuntu双系统，当初使用EasyBCD硬盘安装的ubuntu； 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunhang09 — 201 …
<jusss> nyfair: 比搜狐烂？
<jusss> nyfair: 我现在在用yahoo邮箱，感觉很好
 * O0XX 不翻墙都上不了，还敢说不烂！
<nyfair> jusss: 我不跟你谈墙不墙问题，上星期我拿gmail群发，结果除了前100个邮箱，之后的都没收到我发的信息，你不要告诉问我该申请gmail的收费企业邮箱
<nyfair> jusss: 跟gmail比烂，呵呵，反正我找不到
<loseyourmind> 那是被加成垃圾邮件了吧？
<jusss> nyfair: 等我postfix搞好了给你个账号随便发
<nyfair> loseyourmind: 那是我客户，都tag成重要联系人了，谢谢
<lainme> nyfair: sqmail?
<jusss> 不过我估计是搞不好了
<jusss> 现在明文传输太危险了
<nyfair> g婊的破事我手上的干货要多少有多少
<slucx> eexpss: 只能一直检测了，minicom里就是这样做的，太弱了
<jusss> nyfair: gmail用哪个邮件服务软件？google自己的？
<O0XX> jusss: microsoft exchange
<jusss> O0XX: 哦，原来是这个呀，
<O0XX> jusss: 你得到了他
<taozhijiang> g表是什么？
<taozhijiang> nyfair: ??
<nyfair> jusss: outlook
<taozhijiang> O0XX: microsoft的邮件，界面做的超级烂
<jusss> taozhijiang: google biatch
<jusss> 我感觉看2 broken girls让我的英语涨了那么一点点
<nyfair> taozhijiang: g婊公司有美工？
<jusss> 今天刚学的单词biatch
<taozhijiang> jusss: ....
<taozhijiang> jusss: google的服务检测了这么多年，还是不错的吧
<nyfair> taozhijiang: 那是,snowden有话说
<jusss> taozhijiang: 不知道
<metalbrick> gmail 拦截spam还不错 跟 163和 qq比起来
<jusss> nyfair: bla@apple.com这种邮箱账号从哪申请？或者@microsoft.com @google.com
<nyfair> jusss: 我肯定不知道啊，这种问题得问民逗公知
<jusss> nyfair: 知乎or果壳or松鼠会？
<nyfair> 太low了，上quora
<onlylove> jusss: 逗知当然是知乎
<onlylove> qq和sina 163比起来，界面干净很多
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉他们差不多，再加上豆瓣
<onlylove> sina之流广告太多
<jusss> 豆瓣，知乎，果壳，松鼠会
<nyfair> qq群邮件多好用，g婊厨们是永远不会明白的
<onlylove> jusss: @microsoft这种是微软员工才有的
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，是管理员发的
<jusss> onlylove: @apple.com呢？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Apple (@ apple.com)
<^k^> taozhijiang: define:g表 not defined.
<onlylove> nyfair: qq群邮件不知道，就知道那东西比国内其他邮箱界面干净，没啥广告
<jusss> nyfair: 为什么不建个邮件列表
<onlylove> jusss: 这种是apple的admin发的
<onlylove> jusss: 你就别想了，带这种后缀的，都是在职的
<onlylove> jusss: 我在vmware的时候还有个@vmware.comd
<taozhijiang> 苹果apple id呢
<pity> O0XX: eexpss inotify 和 incron 都只能监控文件在什么时间怎么了或被怎么了，但不知道操作它的源动作是什么啊
<onlylove> jusss: 我还用过@ti.com的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Analog, Embedded Processing, Semiconductor Company, Texas Instruments - TI.com (@ ti.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 不过现在是@pactera.com
<onlylove> jusss: 没准过几天还会换
<pity> O0XX: eexpss 比如被 abc.sh 脚本修改了，而不是被 sed 修改了，这做不到啊，我的问题就是要找出哪些动作修改了它
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42796
<metalbrick> 退款么
<metalbrick> vpn被封
<onlylove> pity: 这个……不太现实吧，因为脚本改肯定是调用系统命令
<onlylove> pity: 你要说重定向这个还好说
<jusss> onlylove: Yosemite is HERE and still FREE 这是隔壁apple的标题，既然是free为啥不把iso image或者什么dmg之类的放出来
<onlylove> jusss: 微软还没放呢
<onlylove> jusss: 别想了，free是free，只对apple的device free
<onlylove> jusss: 你等用PC的都是异端
<jusss> metalbrick: absolutely not or definitely not
<pity> onlylove: 或者知道哪个进程操作了它也行啊
<onlylove> pity: 这个就不知道了，没研究过……
<jusss> onlylove: 微软放了呀，win 10 win7 win8都放了呀
<pity> onlylove: 比如你有个重要的配置文件，一天被清空一次，只知道什么时间被清空而不知道被什么清空了，这绝对有问题呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你是MSDN订阅用户么
<onlylove> jusss: 别人放的和微软放的一个概念？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是，但是微软是把iso放了
<metalbrick> apple有自己的apps store 放dmg干什么
<metalbrick> 反正告诉你升级不花钱就可以了
<GoogleCode> pity: auditd
<GoogleCode> pity: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6920812/inotify-how-to-find-out-which-user-has-modified-file
<^k^> ⇪ w: linux - inotify - how to find out which user has modified file? - Stack Overflow
<GoogleCode> pity: 时间, 进程, user 什么都能看到
<nyfair> jusss: 老板，我这就是个邮件列表，列表100个之后的就收不到我邮件了，你有什么话想给g婊代言的？
<nyfair> jusss: 作为对比，我同样拿outlook换公司邮箱发，群发所有opera用户都行
<O0XX> 1
<nyfair> g婊除了搜索这个本职，哪个服务不烂？
<nyfair> google the biatch
<jusss> nyfair: google image不烂
<pity> GoogleCode: 看上去很牛逼啊
<wiiw> nyfair: 你是百度的？
<taozhijiang> jusss: 主要是在大天朝
<jusss> nyfair: 可以根据图片找电影
<taozhijiang> jusss: 国外还是爽歪歪的
<GoogleCode> pity: 其实还是靠inotify的, 不过显示的多了
<nyfair> jusss: google以图搜图有多烂你不知道么？
<pity> GoogleCode: 事先还得先装 inotify-tools 吧？
<nyfair> jusss: 对比下同类服务,tinyeye,saucenao
<GoogleCode> pity: 你试试, 可能依赖的 也可能不用
<wiiw> 百度不如 bing
<nyfair> wiiw: 呵呵，喷g婊就是百度水军，g粉的逻辑也就那样了
<nyfair> 来，大家告诉他，我是哪家公司的
<wiiw> 百度太垃圾了
<huntxu> nyfair 是火狐的
<pity> GoogleCode: yum 里居然有这个！
<wiiw> 百度快倒闭吧，浪费电
<GoogleCode> pity: 妥妥的啊
<pity> GoogleCode: 就依赖一个 audit-libs
<nyfair> wiiw: g粉快死吧，浪费粮食
<jusss> nyfair: 50度灰什么时候上映呀，到时一起看吧 :)
<wiiw> 百度的战略是垃圾
<pity> GoogleCode: 我试试
<wiiw> 百度眼镜是玩具
<lainme> huntxu: 我记得是opera的
<huntxu> lainme: 囡囡真实诚
<taozhijiang> wiiw: 我们这里的聊天
<taozhijiang> 是不是加密的啊？
<jusss> 不是
<lainme> taozhijiang: 记录公开可查询
<jusss> 这里有记录的bot
<jusss> ubuntulog: ping
<taozhijiang> 草。。。
<taozhijiang> 传输过程中是不是加密的？
<jusss> 这个看你自己的客户端
<taozhijiang> 我是irssi
<hoxily> jusss: python里的function annotation干什么用的?
<BaiduPan> 喝了咖啡肚子疼...
<lainme> taozhijiang: 如果你连的是ssl端口大概是。不过反正log是公开的
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道，
<BaiduPan> hoxily: 你cc yunfan_ 可以.
<BaiduPan> taozhijiang: 你传输加密有啥用... 反正大家随时都可以看到这些log. 所以第一步, 你换个nick, 别实名登陆了.
<onlylove> 擦，热死了
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，来个shell问题，sed '2,5'是2-5行，如果只想改2和5行怎么写
<onlylove> 真不明白空调开那么高作甚
<onlylove> nyfair: 我的做法是，写两次
<nyfair> onlylove: 233
<nyfair> for xxoo in (2,4,5) ;do ; sed -i '$xxoo/s/.../g' xx.oo ; done;
<nyfair> 这个意思？
<BaiduPan> nyfair: 单引号里面的 $xxoo不会被转义吧?
<BaiduPan> nyfair: 我不知道啊, 我瞎猜的
<nyfair> BaiduPan: 你帮我写个
<BaiduPan> nyfair: 我不会啊...
<palomino|working> 得用双引号
<onlylove_> 单引号不会被转义
<onlylove_> 想要转义就用双引号
 * O0XX 你们都好腻害，好崇拜你们
<onlylove_> 突然好想踢掉hamo
<palomino|working> 你要不嫌蛋疼还可以这样 sed "2,5{2~3s/xx/oo/}" nyfair
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 她大概没有蛋
<O0XX> BaiduPan: 帽子
<palomino|working> lol onlylove_
<palomino|working> ....
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: GOod
<O0XX> onlylove_: ok了
<BaiduYunPan> GoogleCode: https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=baiduyunpan&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8   再也没有人可以搜索到我了
<^k^> ⇪ w: 取标题超时 execution expired
<GoogleCode> BaiduYunPan: 你不如把名字改成番号
<FrankLvIP> 手机上irc 只是不方便一直挂着
<n0723> GoogleCode: 老司机说得对.
<n0723> GoogleCode: 这个番号的挺好的, 建议你学习一下.
<palomino|working> .....
<SMA-747> GoogleCode: 这个也不错
<GoogleCode> SMA-747: 我不相信你
<GoogleCode> SMA-747: 被你坑过
<palomino|working> 你们都在说些什么
 * palomino|working 不懂
<n0723> SMA-747: GoogleCode 已经跟我吐槽过你的口味了.
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 需要麻袋不
<GoogleCode> n0723: 你别黑我!!!
<n0723> nyfair: sed -i '2s;4s/.../g' xx.oo
<onlylove__> GoogleCode: 你还怕黑？不是每天被黑的飞起么
<nyfair> n0723: 赞美老司机
<n0723> nyfair: :-) 有好的番号记得告诉我就好了~
<onlylove__> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42797
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 汽车业的肮脏小秘密：引擎声音系人为增强
<SMA-747> n0723:ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<n0723> SMA-747: 买啥?????
<n0723> GoogleCode: 你什么时候去日本出差啊????
<SMA-747> n0723: http://www.smzdm.com/p/652035
<^k^> SMA-747: ⇪ MEIZU 魅族 MX4 Pro 16GB 灰色 4G智能手机 2399元包邮（2499-100）_京东优惠_什么值得买
<n0723> GoogleCode: 帮我带个笔记本回来啊.
<pity> GoogleCode: audit 好像只能记录最直接操作被监控文件的动作，比如 abc.sh 里写了句 rm -f filename，日志里只能记录是 rm 操作了它，而不记录 abc.sh
<n0723> SMA-747: 我有手机用啊.
<n0723> pity: 是的, 因为sh就那样.
<n0723> pity: 每次都是调别的程序来做.
<taozhijiang> 大家说
<taozhijiang> 百度就是因为政治因素，把Google挤出中国的
<n0723> pity: 如果你想要最最原始的, 那么就不需要记录了, 只需要把一切的改动归结为 init进程 就可以了.
<onlylove__> n0723: 但是现在pity君想知道，哪个该死的调用了rm
<nyfair> 蛤蛤蛤蛤，笑死我了
<n0723> onlylove__: init.
<nyfair> g粉拿不出干货扯政治了
<onlylove__> nyfair: g确实吃过亏
<taozhijiang> nyfair: 我说的是实话
<GoogleCode> pity: 记下父进程id, 再监控rm, 通过id, 看看谁调用了它
<onlylove__> nyfair: 而且还是不小的亏
<taozhijiang> 当时康师傅让百度爆料大大的负面新闻，作为回报，采用行政干预的手段将G赶出总过
<nyfair> 我给你点干货，g婊本来就占有率低，最后不想干了找民逗们做广告，所以刚滚那段时间占有率反而上去了点。之后屁民们发现g婊还是一坨屎，于是g婊占有率只能继续下跌
<onlylove__> nyfair: 本来低不假，不过后来出来儿子事件，然后就呵呵了
<n0723> 你们知道的真多...
<onlylove__> nyfair: 如果你不知道儿子事件是啥，那还是别继续黑了
<SMA-747> onlylove__: 拜中南海行走！
<pity> n0723: GoogleCode 呃，是有 ppid，但 ppid 和 pid 这些进程可能一瞬间就执行完消失了，只拿 id 号好像查不到什么
<n0723> pity: 根据id号码拿到comm
<onlylove__> SMA-747: 你想陷我于不利么
<pity> n0723: 已经过期的 id 号也可以查到当时的 comm？
<n0723> pity: 过期的不行...
<SMA-747> onlylove__: 抱歉，暴露你身份了...
<onlylove__> SMA-747: 我只是提醒下 nyfair别黑过头，google的东西，除了搜索，其他的确实不咋地
<pity> n0723: 那必须是抓现场了
<pity> n0723: 但很多命令一瞬间就执行完了的
<n0723> pity: 那我就不知道了, 我只关心番号, 不关心进程号
<pity> n0723: 现在就是拿到了不关心的进程号，而查不到父进程到底是什么
<onlylove__> pity: 赶紧拿番号换
<pity> onlylove__: n0723 番号是啥？
<SMA-747> pity: 就类似与身份证号
<pity> SMA-747: 计算机里叫什么？
<onlylove__> pity: 你搜他这个nick就好，然后用一个循环，从n000开始，往后搜
<n0723> 现在的年轻人啊, 连番号是啥都不知道了?
<n0723> 想当年我一夜刷十个番号的时候....
<n0723> 乃义务!
<pity> n0723: 番号有别的称谓吗？我真不知道
<GoogleCode> pity: 所以我说同时监控你那个文件和rm
<onlylove__> pity: 神奇代码啥的
<GoogleCode> 看谁改了 看谁调用了
<onlylove__> GoogleCode: 哦，人原来的目的是，想知道哪个脚本操作了哪个文件
<GoogleCode> onlylove__: bingo
<pity> GoogleCode: audit 日志里有进程号和最直接操作的命令，但没有哪个脚本或程序调用了这个命令
<SMA-747> pity: 抓不到ppid么？
<onlylove__> GoogleCode: 然后如果那样，需要监控全部能改文件的命令，啥 sed shell awk
<pity> SMA-747: 有 ppid，但是过期的，怎么转换成原来存在过的进程
<GoogleCode> pity: 对啊, 父进程有么? 你再去rm的监控看同样调用rm的那个进程的comm啊
<GoogleCode> pity: 同时监控两个
<pity> GoogleCode: 有 PPID，但没有父进程其它信息
<GoogleCode> pity: rm的监控, 谁调用rm的里头会有comm
<pity> GoogleCode: 你的意思是再监控谁运行过 rm？
<n0723> pity: 我来说个好办法吧.
<GoogleCode> pity: 对, 同时
<GoogleCode> pity: p姐 我说三遍同时监控了....
<n0723> pity: 1. mv /usr/bin/rm /usr/bin/rm.bak
<pity> GoogleCode: 呃，明白了，如果是修改了，那可能要监控的就更多了
<SMA-747> n0723: 机智
<GoogleCode> pity: 嗯 是..
<jusss> 传输速度再快又有何用，上不了的网站还是上不了，就算发展到100G又如何
<onlylove__> GoogleCode: P姐只是考虑代价而已，同时监控的太多了
<n0723> pity: 2. 你自己写个/usr/bin/rm  写成shell, 这个shell第一步是记录, 第二步是删除. 这样每个rm你都有记录了.
<pity> n0723: 不允许这样做啊
<n0723> pity: 为啥?
<pity> n0723: 服务器不归我管理，不能做改写的动作，只能读
<n0723> pity: 卧槽, 我这方法简单高效.
<onlylove__> n0723: 让他alias下
<n0723> onlylove__: 不行, 有些脚本直接写绝对地址的...
<pity> n0723: 嗯
<n0723> onlylove__: 不然就直接弄个bash函数覆盖rm就行了.
<onlylove__> pity: 哪些脚本修改文件，是可控的不，除了系统那些
<onlylove__> pity: 或者你在脚本上下点功夫
<pity> onlylove__: 不可控，现在根本就无法猜测是什么人执行了什么动作改变了一个配置文件的值
<onlylove__> pity: 那你只能找user了……
<pity> GoogleCode: 估计我只能多写几条规则，同时监控被改的配置文件，监控 vi，vim，echo，sed，awk 等等可能修改文件的命令了
<pity> onlylove__: user 就一个 root
<onlylove__> pity: 那还玩毛，能修改的都看起来
<pity> onlylove__: 所以这范围就广了，而且很可能会有漏掉的
<onlylove__> pity: 你这样代价太大了
<pity> onlylove__: 有好的办法没？
<onlylove__> pity: 你要知道，那些程序不光要改你看起来的文件，还要改其他的乱七八糟的
<onlylove__> pity: 脚本分用户
<onlylove__> pity: 自己做自己的事情
<pity> onlylove__: 我只关心那个被改的文件，其它的管不过来
<onlylove__> pity: 但是你要是监控能改文件的程序，岂不是他改别的也得给你报告下
<pity> onlylove__: 是，像 rm，它干的每件事都得记下来
<pity> onlylove__: 成大数据了
<pity> onlylove__: echo 'xx' > /tmp/test 这个动作 audit 记录 comm="bash" exe="/bin/bash"
<jusss> onlylove__: Bill Joy说vi是给上个世纪的网络用的，emacs是给100M光纤网络用的，现在就是用上了百兆光纤，ssh我们还得用vi, what a pity !
<onlylove_> pity: 而且重定向的操作确实是bash做的
<iIlL10Oo> ssh支持emacs的吧？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 各位遇到“kernel panic”的時候一般怎麼辦? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467908 各位遇到“kernel panic”的時候一般怎麼辦?我的ezgo11 (based on Kubuntu)經常kernel panic崩潰。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilovegoogle — 2015-01-23 15:38
<onlylove_> 这年头我得想个办法
<onlylove_> jusss: Emacs Makes A Computer Slow
<jusss> GoogleCode: you misunderstand the point! 我是在说网络
<iIlL10Oo> jusss, emacs支持ssh的，我试过
<pity> onlylove_: 莫非 built-in 的就算 bash 了？
<onlylove_> pity: 你以为
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 我是在说这网络。。。
<iIlL10Oo> jusss, 这网络不如肉身翻墙，不然只能诅咒
<pity> onlylove_: rm 不算 built-ins？
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 现在问题不是网络的问题，是黑过头了
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 你连国外的vps试试，vi都延迟的卡卡卡，emacs都不敢想像，
<onlylove_> pity: 你家rm才buildin
<pity> onlylove_: 没了解过
<onlylove_> pity: 你ls /usr/bin看看
<n0723> <onlylove_> jusss: Emacs Makes ALL Computer Slow
<GoogleCode> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/9e11ec58gw1eofcg0upg8j20go0dcgo3.jpg
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 所以现在vi依然还是默认的编辑器，因为这坑爹的网络
<onlylove_> n0723: No,我的computer上没有emacs
<jusss> n0723: s/Computer/Computers
<GoogleCode> jusss: 你这话还是歧视Vi 找踢啊
<iIlL10Oo> jusss, 网络慢是因为防火墙太多了，过滤每个数据包，需要浪费大约200ms
<pity> onlylove_: 为啥要看 /usr/bin？
<onlylove_> pity: 我记得buildin不在里面，当然，我记得不一定准
<lainme> GoogleCode: 寄生兽的电影上映了
<pity> onlylove_: type rm rm is /bin/rm
<GoogleCode> lainme: 怎么看怎么看???
<iIlL10Oo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5930636/opening-a-directory-in-vim
<^k^> ⇪ : vi - Opening a directory in vim - Stack Overflow
<GoogleCode> lainme: 我看了个10分钟的, 很赞
<pity> onlylove_: type echo echo is a shell builtin
<lainme> GoogleCode: 我明天去电影院
<GoogleCode> lainme: 大陆肯定没得看 555
<n0723> lainme: 帮忙用手机录下来, 然后微信发给我, 谢谢.
<n0723> lainme: 记得开声音啊.
<n0723> GoogleCode: 你看我多机智. 哪像你, 就知道哭大陆没得看.
<onlylove_> pity: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html#Shell-Builtin-Commands
<^k^> ⇪ w: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bash.html -- unhandled responsein get body
<GoogleCode> n0723: ...
<GoogleCode> 啊啊啊啊啊!!!! 想看啊!!!!!
<SMA-747> GoogleCode: 出差去看啊
<onlylove_> lainme: 你看，都是你的错，adam现在启动逗比模式了
<GoogleCode> SMA-747: 目前上映的只有日本新加坡好像
<lainme> GoogleCode: 新加坡机票挺便宜的
<n0723> GoogleCode: 等海盗湾嘛
<lainme> onlylove_: 我也觉得自己太坏了
<onlylove_> lainme: 赶紧reset下adam
 * GoogleCode 我要看泉和村野的床戏啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove_> lainme: 如果reset不行，那就reboot吧
<jusss> GoogleCode: 但是你是用vim的呀
<jiero> reset adam?
<jiero> 什么？
<onlylove_> jusss: 作死
<jusss> 而且我也没有歧视vi,
<GoogleCode> jusss: 10000000000000000000000000M光纤我也是选Vim不选Emacs啊
<jusss> 只是说现在的网络和Bill Joy说的上个世纪那时的网络一样
<GoogleCode> jusss: 你的语境就是歧视
<GoogleCode> jusss: 再说就踢你!!!
 * GoogleCode 我要看泉和村野的床戏啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * GoogleCode 我要看泉和村野的床戏啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * GoogleCode 我要看泉和村野的床戏啊!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SMA-747> n0723: 帽子
<onlylove_> 我可以踢 GoogleCode这个刷屏的不
<jiero> GoogleCode:  怪人。
<GoogleCode> jiero: ....
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 我的帽子呢?
<GoogleCode> iMadper: 你没认证吧
<GoogleCode> ....
<onlylove_> GoogleCode: 床戏什么的，随便搞部动作片，看个够
<GoogleCode> 这是误操作?
<onlylove_> GoogleCode: 他今天自杀两次了
<n0723> GoogleCode: 不是.
<Destine> 踢自己玩？
<n0723> GoogleCode: 是他顾念你们之间的基情, 不好kick你.
<onlylove_> Destine: 照顾adam的面子
<Destine> onlylove_, 好吧。
<pity> onlylove_: man builtin 看 NAME 段就有了
<jiero> 好可怕。
<onlylove_> pity: 我只是好奇你居然不知道buildin
<pity> onlylove_: 我知道 builtin，只是没有关心过 rm 是不是在里面
<jusss> emacs赞赞赞，emacs顶呱呱
<onlylove_> jusss: 我听说脱袜子用的是精简版的emacs
<n0723> 精简版的emacs都是垃圾.
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯，我也听说了，好像是macroEmacs什么的记不住
<onlylove_> jusss:  so ,emacs is evil
<jusss> onlylove_: 其实emacs真的是个操作系统
<onlylove_> jusss: 只是寄生在别的系统上
<n0723> μEmacs嘛
<jusss> onlylove_: 这也没办法呀，现在有没有lispmachine了
<n0723> 一直不知道 "一个工具只做一件事并做好"  有啥依据没有...
<jusss> onlylove_: emacs就像个虚拟的lispmachine
<jusss> n0723: 没有，没有一个伟人说过这句话
<jusss> kiss倒是有人说过
<onlylove_> jusss: 一个系统越复杂，他的可靠性越低
<onlylove_> jusss: 耦合性越高，可靠性越低
<n0723> onlylove_: 其实吧, 一个可用的系统, 无外乎: 一个特别复杂的东西,  或者一堆特别简单的东西.  你觉得哪个可靠?
<jusss> onlylove_: 没有一个操作系统是不复杂的
<onlylove_> n0723: 我专业是自动控制，你觉得我会选复杂还是简单
<onlylove_> n0723: 简单化，低耦合
<n0723> onlylove_: 你选啊. 我不知道自动控制是个毛毛东西啊
<jusss> onlylove: 所以赶快用上emacs吧
 * n0723 不知道耦合啥意思... 
<n0723> 为了低耦合, 必须选择一体的复杂系统啊.
<n0723> 否则怎么样都会高耦合
<jiero> baidu又上不去了。
<jiero> 凭什么这么封baidu
<onlylove__> n0723: 所以要解耦啊
<jusss> onlylove__: emacs什么都好，就是启动速度。。。
<jusss> 哎
<jusss> 要是有vi那样打开文件的速度，又有emacs那样的操作就好了
<jusss> emacs-daemon不喜，
<taozhijiang> jusss: 我也要
<taozhijiang> jusss: emacs用多了手指疼
<jusss> vi的5种模式里面，open这种模式一点不好用，不知道为啥会出这种模式
<huntxu> GoogleCode: 破upstart，要禁用某个服务开机启动怎么办？
<GoogleCode> huntxu: 不会...
<huntxu> GoogleCode: 把starton清空？
<jusss> huntxu: 去/etc/init/
<GoogleCode> huntxu: 用service命令吧
<huntxu> GoogleCode: service是开关啊，我要的是禁用开机启动啊
<huntxu> jusss: 然后呢
<GoogleCode> huntxu: 哦, 不会啊...
<jusss> huntxu: 找找看有那个服务没
<jusss> huntxu: 然后直接删了改名都可以
<huntxu> jusss: 看清楚前提，upstart了已经
<huntxu> jusss: 要是我想直接删还需要问？
<huntxu> 我猜是把start on后面那个清空下。。。
<jusss> huntxu: 那直接用那个指令xxxctl之类的不记得了，你自己找吧
<huntxu> jusss: 那个也只能开关
<onlylove__> 我就知道sysV是update-rc.d
<jusss> onlylove__: 我就记得sysV是/etc/init.d，upstart是/etc/init/
<onlylove__> 如果是猫猫，还有chkconfig可以用
<huntxu> onlylove_: initctl
<huntxu> 其实也蛮好用的，就是显示效果差点
<onlylove__> huntxu: 有个叫rcconf的不知道能用不
<huntxu> onlylove_: 那个不是upstart用的吧
<jusss> huntxu: 你要禁用，把那个改名不就可以了，/etc/init/
<huntxu> jusss: 改名不行好吧，移走倒是可以
<jusss> huntxu: 进文件里改
<huntxu> jusss: 你意思是把执行的命令改掉？
<huntxu> 那还不如移动到backup目录里。。。
<taozhijiang> systemd
<taozhijiang> ...
<jusss> huntxu: 放那个目录就是为了自启动
<jusss> huntxu: 你想依然在那放着而不启动，你可要试试sysV那种前面加前缀的，不知道upstart支持不
<huntxu> jusss: 。。。能给点有建设性的意见不
<taozhijiang> huntxu: 领导注意身体，领导注意休息
<huntxu> n0723: 老斯基快来处理疑难杂症
<taozhijiang> huntxu: 这就是中国建设新意见
<jusss> huntxu: 文件名前加那种数字前缀，别的没有建议了，又不让移动/删除/改名 木有了
<huntxu> jusss: 你又不确定能不能工作。。。
<jusss> huntxu: 你可以问问 yunfan_
<n0723> huntxu: 刚回来
<n0723> huntxu: 啥事? 你要番号?
<huntxu> jusss: 我说了改名肯定没有效果，移动和删除我自己就能解决没必要问
<jusss> huntxu: 或ee 别的就不知道谁用过upstart了
<huntxu> n0723: upstart把某个服务开机禁用，是不是手改conf文件的start on
<n0723> huntxu: disable service_name
<n0723> huntxu: 我从来不碰配置文件, 太难, 理解不了.
<jusss> n0723: 大侠
<jusss> start on改，好像可以
<huntxu> n0723: initctl: invalid command: disable
<jusss> 直接注释掉
<huntxu> n0723: 我书读得少
<n0723> huntxu: 啥? 你用的啥命令?
<n0723> huntxu: sudo disable service_name
<BuMangHuo> test
<huntxu> n0723: 我说了用的是upstart了啊
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 16:25 新年快乐 : 25.32天 
<huntxu> n0723: 木有disable这个命令
<n0723> huntxu: 你怎么执行的全命令?
<n0723> huntxu: 你啥系统啊???!!!
<huntxu> n0723: ubuntu 14.04.1啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 小白用reaver 时出了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467909 输入config时 wlan0 IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:"TP-LINK_WLF" Mode:Managed Frequency:2.412 GHz Access Point: 28:2C:B2:5F:F7:E0 Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off Power Management:on lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions. 输入airmon-ng sta
<^k^>  ─> rt wlan0时 Found 5 processes that could cause trouble. If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after a short period …
<n0723> huntxu: 哦, 你没装
 * huntxu 发现C家员工什么都用就是不用ubuntu
<n0723> huntxu: 装个zsh + oh-my-zsh 就行了. 他有函数来帮你处理各种init程序下的service
<huntxu> n0723: ...
<n0723> huntxu: 我用的就是ubuntu 14.04
<n0723> huntxu: canonical家的模范员工有没有.
<huntxu> n0723: 没用utopic好意思？
<n0723> huntxu: 好意思啊.
<n0723> huntxu: 我的工作需要lts嘛.
<n0723> huntxu: 我们帮客户安装的也是lts, 所以我用lts. 懂?
 * n0723 我真是被自己的敬业心给感动了!
<huntxu> n0723: 发封感谢信给你老板？
<n0723> huntxu: 好.
<n0723> huntxu: 记得cc我
<huntxu> n0723: 太明显了吧
<n0723> huntxu: 哦...
<n0723> huntxu: 不过你不是我们的客户啊.
<huntxu> n0723: 不如我cc蛤蟆
<n0723> huntxu: 行.
<huntxu> n0723: 我可以说在社区里获得巨大的帮助
<huntxu> 让我十分感动
<n0723> huntxu: 那不能cc我老板. 得是我老板的老板的老板. 我们组不关心社区
<huntxu> ...
<n0723> huntxu: 你直接cc mark和我们ceo吧.
<huntxu> n0723: ceo是？
<n0723> huntxu: 我也不知道
<huntxu> 连老板都不认识还想怕马屁
<n0723> huntxu: 不是直系老板的, 我都不认识.
<maplebeats> lainme: QQ是不是连不上了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 昨天就有人嚎
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，对了，你不在企鹅了好像
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我在呀
<maplebeats> onlylove: 伤心
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，cherrot不在了？
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我记得你俩有一个搬家的
 * maplebeats 打算过年回去相亲准备回重庆种地
<onlylove> maplebeats: 求去重庆
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我还没去过
<GoogleCode> maplebeats: 真.地主土壕
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我认识的几个朋友都走啦，我喜欢的一个MM今天离职的
<maplebeats> GoogleCode: 户口被迁了，我的地都没政府回收了，伤心
<onlylove> maplebeats: 无所谓了，我单位的人，都是点头交
<GoogleCode> maplebeats: 我的地也没有了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 下班以后谁管谁
<n0723> 地, 是用来种的   -- 周迅
<palomino|working> 。。。为什么看见"周迅"我会想起"周树人/鲁迅" -_-
<n0723> palomino|working: 说明你取向非常好.
 * GoogleCode 无心工作
 * palomino|working 一心工作
 * happyaron 一心工作
 * onlylove 热的无心工作
 * onlylove 鄙视一心工作还聊IRC的
 * GoogleCode 哥的bug一周前被maintainer解了, nnnnd, 今天在浪费时间
<palomino|working> happyaron: 刚才sougo\u-qimpanel崩了，还说我没空间保存log什么的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 下版带自动拉起
<palomino|working> 我奇怪的是为啥说没空间...
<liyi> 原来聊天用QQ，现在聊天用irssi，越来越无心工作了。因为老板看到终端界面都以为我在热心工作。。。。
<palomino|working> 硬盘有的是啊。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: 从没遇见过这个错误
<freeflying> yunfan_: chromeos不能连znc
<palomino|working> 没事，这么多日子就见过这一次 happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 好的
<happyaron> palomino|working: 现在启动还有问题么
<palomino|working> 没问题
<happyaron> 好赞
<onlylove> palomino|working: 证明搜狗再往它没权限的地方写东西
<palomino|working> 而且就崩过这一次 happyaron
<onlylove> palomino|working: 依然记得前几天搜狗记录用户信息的事情
<palomino|working> :O onlylove
<happyaron> onlylove: 我懒得记录你的信息
<palomino|working> 快件在 天津总集散中心, 正转运至 天津总集散中心快件在 天津总集散中心, 正转运至 天津总集散中心
<happyaron> onlylove: 还要写代码实现，自己不写就要跪求人去写
<palomino|working> 卧槽，粘贴错了
<GoogleCode> palomino|working: 还好不是奇怪的东西
<palomino|working> 是啊
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42744
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 新浪微博明文发送信息，搜狗输入法收集设备信息
<happyaron> onlylove: windows上有人蛋疼，linux上我可不疼
 * GoogleCode 下班
<happyaron> GoogleCode: 壕当当下班真早
<GoogleCode> n0723: 你也可以走了
<GoogleCode> happyaron: 回去做饭
 * onlylove_ 求下班
<pity> 五点就下班啊
<jusss> palomino|working: onlylove_ happyaron  客户端拒绝了服务器上自己签名的证书怎么办？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<jusss> 我服务器上的证书是自己签名的，
<onlylove_> jusss: 自己的证书加信任，就像12306
<palomino|working> 刚才我智商低下了
<palomino|working> 输出一个文件内容没cat而是一行行读出来echo的...
<jusss> onlylove_: 是邮件客户端，可以这样吗？
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你还没用vim打开然后全选复制
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 还有救
<n0723> 走个毛, 我老板今天来了
<jusss> onlylove_: 果然可以
<jusss> onlylove_: 我也用上自己签名的证书了，真不容易
<jusss> onlylove_: 你要签名吗？来来来免费给个我的签名
 * jusss 免费签名，谁的证书要签名，来来来，免费给你们签 :p
<onlylove> jusss: 还要手动加信任，累不累，自己签就是了
<taozhijiang> jusss: ....
<taozhijiang> jusss: 我不信任
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点. 17:40 新年快乐 : 25.26天 
<BuMangHuo> 今天壕们都用啥 nick
<hoxily> hi
<^k^> hoxily:点点点. 17:44 新年快乐 : 25.26天 
<onlylove_> 这群测试连raid卡都不会玩，我靠，他们怎么找到工作的
 * onlylove_ 求个符合我技术能力的职位！
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 是你找工作
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 还是你帮测试找工作
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 我找
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 我帮他们找啥
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 听他们在研究阵列卡的事情，真心够了
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 哪个单位的？ 18摸？
<n0723> onlylove_: 帽帽在招存储的开发和测试.
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 擦，18摸这么low level？
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> n0723: 我觉得我还是做sa的老营生比较好
<onlylove_> n0723: 偶尔兼职一把IT
<onlylove_> n0723: 在现在，听他们叽叽喳喳吵的我没心情工作，
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: n0723是机器人么
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 你百度下就知道是不是了
<n0723> onlylove_: 我从来都没心情工作.
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 不知道啊
<onlylove_> n0723: 项目在催啊
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 百度 n0723啊
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 哥不能上网。。。
<onlylove_> g n0723
<onlylove_> ^k^: 粗来干活
<n0723> onlylove_: 干嘛要教小孩子学坏?
<n0723> onlylove_: 小孩子要多去戒色吧
<onlylove_> n0723: 我不是小孩子，没事
<n0723> onlylove_: 你让小孩子看片儿, 他根本把持不住啊
<onlylove_> n0723: 那和我没关系
<n0723> onlylove_: .. ... ....
<n0723> 伐开心
 * onlylove_ 伐开心
<taozhijiang> onlylove_:叉
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 东京热
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 你真百度去了啊……
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 是的，手机搜的
<onlylove_> taozhijiang: 还好还好，我以为你让别人搜的
<taozhijiang> onlylove_: 帽帽的么？
<onlylove> taozhijiang: 别猜了，外包公司
 * onlylove 在现在的地方上班，觉得好不容易积累的逼格都掉干净了
<dick_> 各位好
<dick_> 想问个问题，我的Ubuntu默认主题突然没掉了，该这么办办
<^k^> onlylove_: n0723 not defined.
<onlylove> ^k^: L-A-G B-O-T!
<^k^> onlylove_, 18:21 新年快乐 : 25.24天 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 半字 : 有个人花五百两银子买了个监生（官名）,但他却孤陋寡闻,没什么学问。妻子劝他读点书,他却问:"读书有什么好处?"妻子说:"一字值千金,如何不好?"监生回答说:"难道我这个身子,只值得半个字?"
<^k^> onlylove, .. 休息一下 .. 18:32 新年快乐 : 25.23天 
<taozhijiang> hello
<^k^> taozhijiang:点点点. 19:37 新年快乐 : 25.18天 
<Guest58594> ejfldnlskddaasfcscdsdsds/adwdewwcsdshdoijoe
<Guest58594> dwdwdwd趋势
<Guest58594> qisho
<l_> ...
<l_> 东南三菱昆明没
<l_> 你是
<l__> es     ....
<l___> 终于可以打汉字了
<taozhijiang> 我是什么？
<taozhijiang> 恭喜
<taozhijiang> 改一下自己的昵称吧
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【180天180个网站】第一天 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467913 欢迎观看 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1588356 0123-a.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1779484/ 0123-b.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODQwNjA4Nzk2.html?f=22005003 0123-u.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2015-01-23 20:37
<^k^> taozhijiang: define:我 not defined.
<jusss> 美恐第四季太难看了
<jusss> 第一季一般，第二季神剧，第三季漂亮妹子很好，第四季太难看了，
<l___> 暴君好看
<david_> 晚上好
<jusss> 暴君好像是讲某个小国家的独裁，好看？
<jusss> 特工类的感觉都不怎么好看，
<l___> 血族好看
<jusss> 这个不错
<jusss> 血族最后3集变成了打怪升级，
<l___> 贝兹旅馆跟好看
<jusss> 就期待那个精英小队vs血族
<jusss> 血祖
<jusss> 贝茨旅馆看到第一季8集看不下去了
<l___> 反击不错电视剧版使命召唤
<jusss> fargo是真好看
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42803
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 遭DNS投毒DDoS攻击的服务器屏蔽中国IP
<onlylove> 我觉得应该开发个safe dns
<onlylove> 现在的太容易被污染了
<jusss> fargo是我看过最好看的美剧了，as so far as I known
<jusss> fargo绝对是神剧就是最后2集烂尾了
<l___> it狂人很搞笑
<jusss> 超感警探真的该在red john死后就砍了
<jusss> it狂人很好看
<jusss> 当时晚上每晚一季it狂人
<jusss> 一集就40分钟，一季就3或4集
<jusss> 我还用了2天时间看了沉睡谷，男主不错，黑人女主太丑无法言语，剧情垃圾非常
<jusss> 还不如吸血鬼日记
<l___> 沉睡股我看了几集就没兴趣了
<mao_> 吸血鬼现在有拖情节嫌疑。
<jusss> 吸血鬼日记虽然剧情也垃圾，但是里面各种漂亮的客串呀，连客串的黑人妹妹都有漂亮的
<jusss> 我用了一周时间把吸血鬼日记看到现在，刚刚看完s06e011
<jusss> e11
<l___> 苍穹之下有看过吗/
<jusss> 苍穹之下被批太装b，就没看
<l___> 撞b什么意思？
<jusss> 最近在看2broken girls
<jusss> 还行
<l___> 刺杀金贞恩？
<mao_> 吸血鬼看到和哥哥在一起，就实在看不下去了。
<jusss> 你知道我现在最讨厌什么类型的美剧吗？就是破案类的美剧，全尼玛上来男主的老婆被别人搞死，然后男主复仇之类的
 * jusss 所有破案类的美剧，#1.男主老婆早死
<jusss> 刺杀三胖，在圣诞节看的
<mao_> 基本演绎法，怎么评价？？
<jusss> 那天海盗王上几万人在下，我也就跟风看了会，最后结尾那个飞机被炮弹打中时，放的firework好好听
<jusss> 基本演绎法没看，不喜女主呀，
<jiero> 问卷调查。应该怎么写呢？
<jusss> 女主不漂亮，实在没心情追，男主也不漂亮。。。
<iLucky> jusss: 说明你没看过神剧 #turedetective
<l___> 狂怒太难看了
<jusss> person of interest, 看第一季就是男主死老婆，就放弃了
<onlylove> jusss: 诶？prison break算破案的不
<jusss> iLucky: 这个真没看过，就快进里面看那个大波妹了
<l___> 成长的烦恼是我看过的第一步美剧
<iLucky> jusss: 近年来少有的高质量美剧
<jusss> iLucky: 很白，很大，很完美，第一次没奉献给电影，却奉献给了电视剧，唉，
<iLucky> 麦康纳那个销魂。。。我最近刚看完第一季
<david6> 什么电视剧
<l___> 三百勇士里的女元帅很美啊
<jusss> iLucky: 德州电锯2013厘米女主那个大波，很吸引人，就是不漏，没想到到这个剧漏了
<l___> 都是硅胶
<jusss> eva green ?
<l___> 就是波太小
<jusss> 我一直保留着当前全露的the dreamers
<jusss> dreadful penny很好看
<jusss> 4月份来第二季
<jusss> penny dreadful
<l___> 有米有好看的鬼片啊
<iLucky> jusss: 你说的可以男二上的那个小3？
<tonghuix2> 每晚7点准时播放新闻联播
<jusss> 好看的都看完了，这个年代再也没好看的鬼片了
<iLucky> 不漏就不叫hbo
<l___> 那是讽刺剧好吗新闻联波
 * iLucky hbo new slogan:it's not tv,it's porn
<l___> 这里有打游戏的吗？没男猪脚叫什么ccav啊
<jusss> iLucky: http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1031854/photo/1984063248/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 亚历珊德拉·达达里奥 Alexandra Daddario 图片
<l___>  http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1031854/photo/1984063248/
<l___>  http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1031854/photo/1984063248/
<jusss> iLucky: 豆瓣上有那集的图片好像河蟹了
<jusss> 就随便找了张
<jusss> iLucky: hbo还有showtime都是重口味
<jusss> 还有fx
<l___> 小屋见大屋 搜索 Sophie dee
<iLucky> jusss: 不过我一直觉得showtime水平比不上hbo，当然hbo最近几年的剧不算
<jusss> iLucky: cbs呢
<iLucky> jusss: 没看过
<iLucky> jusss: showtime的波吉亚家族看过，还算不错
<jusss> hbo就知道个冰与火之歌，showtime就知道个shameless
<jusss> 看到shameless第二季第7集就弃了，大叔谋杀他老妈，真是太无耻了，就不看了
<l___> 斯巴达克斯才很黄很暴力
<jusss> 冰与火之歌里面喜欢后入
<iLucky> jusss: 我对冰火无感
<jusss> iLucky: 我也是
<jusss> penny dreadful还不错，期待4月份的第二季
<iLucky> jusss: 现在找个好剧真不容易
<jusss> iLucky: 嗯，找个好电影更不容易
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> 看那傻x的奥斯卡提名，gone girl那么好看，还有我大诺兰的星际穿越，全被那些小瘪三电影搞下去了
<iLucky> jusss: 星际穿越我还没看，一直没找到能看的资源，对男女猪脚都好好感冒
<jusss> 我还记得那年，芬奇的本杰明巴顿奇事和诺兰的黑暗骑士，全被一部垃圾无聊到极点的印度阿三电影搞下去了，我当时就想骂，我擦，奥斯卡是给美国电影颁奖的，怎么把奖颁给阿三了，阿三顶多活个最近外语奖就算了，怎么能的best picture,太tmd无语了，难道India一直就是USA的附属国？那让人家UK情何以堪
<iLucky> jusss: gone girl上次和同学看了，我那傻逼同学看前部分一直骂男主，看到一半一直骂女主一直骂到最后。/。。。
<jusss> iLucky: 女主就是一Biatch，纯种的
<mjkr> is strongvpn still accessible in china with l2tp/ipsec + openvpn?
<mjkr> without or without obfsproxy?
<mjkr> s/without/with/1
<mjkr> same for astrill
<jusss> iLucky: 男主的妹妹说的太对了“fuck her brain out, slap her with your pe***"
<iLucky> jusss: 阿三，黑人，反恐。。。。
<iLucky> jusss: 女主还好吧，婚姻真是女性牺牲更多
<jusss> iLucky: 她真的是变态呀，你没看她怎么对待她的前两个男友了？
<iLucky> jusss: oscar每年提名都有很多神作，best picture就不行了，不知道为什么
<jusss> iLucky: 把其中一个男友搞成神经病，还在啪啪时割了喉，色诱完另一个男友然后告人家强奸
<iLucky> jusss: 更多的是思考婚姻吧，其余的都是为了衬托剧情吧
<jusss> iLucky: 委员会的人都太老了
<jusss> iLucky: 不过男主和他妹妹margo好像真有奸情
<iLucky> jusss: 断背山和社交网络我都看了n遍了，同年的best picture看一遍都感觉相差甚远
<metalbrick> 平民窟的百万富翁其实是英国片
<jusss> iLucky: 同一年太多好片了，有时同一年一部好看的都没有
<iLucky> jusss: ...没有，剧情交代很清楚
<iLucky> jusss: absolutely not!
<jusss> iLucky: 看着想有，芬奇最喜欢搞这种暧昧了
<jusss> 芬奇最擅长拍比较黑暗的电影了
<iLucky> metalbrick:知道，第一次看感觉不错
<iLucky> metalbrick: 和巴顿奇事没得比
<jusss> iLucky: 里面男主去找那个黑人律师，然后电视里放猜测男主和他妹有不正当关系，一男说他们是twin-twist, 还有最后男主向他妹坦白了他老婆的变态和怀孕，然后他妹说无法忍受这样和他生活
<iLucky> jusss: 星际穿越你现在有能看的资源不？
<metalbrick> iLucky: 题材好吧，然后叙事层次多，欧洲导演，英国演员，所以拿奥斯卡是意料之中
<jusss> iLucky: 没，bd没出呢还
<jusss> metalbrick: 但那绝对是个阿三国的故事吧
<metalbrick> jusss: 但是不唱上半个小时，很难说是阿三电影啊
<jusss> metalbrick: 那个阿三国的故事能和本杰明巴顿奇事和黑暗骑士这种相比？
<jusss> 本杰明巴顿奇事，是我看过最好看的电影
<metalbrick> jusss: 恩，故事很一般，就是个网络段子的感觉
<jusss> 尤其是最后那诗一样的结尾
<jusss> metalbrick: 那你说什么电影好看？
<metalbrick> jusss: 好看的太多了。。。。
<jusss> 本杰明巴顿奇事，反正是我看过最好看的电影了，那诗一样的结尾，
<metalbrick> jusss: 今年颁奖季最喜欢鸟人
<jusss> metalbrick: 鸟人还没看，不过估计要被图灵干掉
<jusss> metalbrick: 奥斯卡想来喜欢政治 战争 名人 还有gay，图灵全占了
<jusss> metalbrick: 所以今年图灵没啥意外就是他了
<metalbrick> jusss: 芬奇的话，我最喜欢的是社交网络，然后是十二宫，然后七宗罪或者巴顿奇事
<metalbrick> jusss: 模仿游戏其实蛮无趣的
<jusss> metalbrick: 社交网络纯粹是讨喜马克伯格的，12宫一般，最后也没说到底谁是凶手，7宗罪也一般
<metalbrick> jusss: 讨喜么，听说扎克伯格当时气炸了
<jusss> metalbrick: 但图灵身聚gay 2战 政治 科学家各种无敌光环于一身，你说谁能赢它
<jusss> metalbrick: 你认为那个伯格真的是气炸了吗？
<jusss> metalbrick: 找一个比你帅的，然后给你捏造一个唏嘘的爱情故事，说你是因为失恋才创办fb的，给你加了这么大一个光环，你还气炸？
<metalbrick> jusss: 反正当时是一分钱的广告也不卖
<jusss> 估计芬奇还说，要不是你求我，我还不愿搭理你呢
<jusss> metalbrick: 你真信呀
<metalbrick> http://m.ftchinese.com/story/001034793
<^k^> metalbrick: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://m.ftchinese.com/story/001034793 -- unhandled responsein get body
<jusss> iLucky: 现在星际穿越就dvd资源，bd没出貌似
<jusss> iLucky: 我当时是和同学去电影院看的169分钟貌似是，很棒
<jusss> 2d imax
<metalbrick> intrends关了，一直没找到什么替代产品
<metalbrick> http://www.betfair.com/exchange/special-bets/market?id=1.116889405
<^k^> metalbrick: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.betfair.com/exchange/special-bets/market?id=1.116889405 -- unhandled responsein get body
<metalbrick> 这里有奥斯卡的盘口，可是只有2w多的注
<jusss> 后来又和另一个同学看了忍者神龟，梅根那翘翘的屁股是我唯一留下的印象关于那部电影
<jusss> metalbrick: 你发的网站都被gf-w了
<metalbrick> jusss: 是么。。FT中文网什么时候抢？
<metalbrick> 墙的
<metalbrick> 你们谁有什么人气旺一点的赌博网站分享一下
<jusss> metalbrick: 我也想贝-者
<metalbrick> jusss: 我就看看。。。
<jusss> metalbrick: 前天看了dracula untold，我用了半个小时看完了，里面的女主竟然不漏tits,真是太违反这种电影的规则了
<jusss> metalbrick: 你看人家300，那部里面不漏
<jusss> 现在真的是没好电影看了，唉
<jusss> 我还是很怀念90年代的恐怖片的
<jusss> 或者10年以前的
<jusss> 像我知道你去年夏天做了什么3部曲 死神来了5部 saw7部 德州电锯2013的2部
<jusss> s/2013/2003
<jusss> 当然还有惊声尖叫
<jusss> 德古拉2000 3部曲
<jusss> Dimension一直是我的最爱
<jusss> 其次就是lionsgate了
<diggzh> ;-)
<jusss> 还有小清新focus
<jusss> 还有新线
<diggzh> 在谈论电影吗？
<jusss> newline好像是这么写的忘了
<jusss> 对，电影及美剧or英剧
<jusss> 还有尸骨无存2部也很赞
<diggzh> 去年有一部 FURY 狂怒
<jusss> 人皮客栈3部
<jusss> 狂怒还没看
<diggzh> 神探夏洛克
<yunfan_> freeflying: 这个干我毛事？ 我又不是chromeos的客服
<jusss> pitt最近就看过他的僵尸世界
<jusss> 夏洛克不错，就是等待时间太长
<jusss> 一等就2年，还尼玛一季就3集
<jusss> 英剧全尼玛是这样，一季就几集，看人家美剧一季40多集的都有
<metalbrick> 国产剧一天一集更加嗨
<jusss> 国产剧早弃，
<jusss> 没点逻辑 暴力 tits的电视剧咋看
<jusss> 今晚打算看尸骨无存3
<jiero> cherrot:  怎么做好活动。
<diggzh> 你们，都是什么工作呢？
<cherrot> jiero, 什么活动
<diggzh> 我就是喜欢Linux，结果现在面临实习的问题，却搞不清自己该做什么了。
<cherrot> diggzh, 找师兄阿
<diggzh> cherrot,师兄大多数做运维了。
<diggzh> 交换路由相关
<cherrot> diggzh, 我不太喜欢  作开发用linux也很正常
<jiero> cherrot:  24小时活动创业嗯。该怎么写调查，得到合适信息呢。
<cherrot> jiero, 实地调查
<cherrot> jiero, 别干脑子里想出来的事情
<jiero> cherrot: 我是要实地调查，但也不要全口述
<onlylove> diggzh: 该做啥做啥
<jiero> cherrot:  我在写问卷的时候表达清晰一些。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你救不了 jiero 的
<cherrot> jiero, 恩 你没救
<jiero> cherrot onlylove  对呀。不救就好。
<jiero> cherrot onlylove 教就好了
<jiero> cherrot onlylove  那么我就直接把刚才想得先写到网上问卷软件里看看
<cherrot> jiero, 随便吧 反正没有用
<jiero> cherrot: ...
<cherrot> jiero, 我说的是实话
<jiero> cherrot 突然不知道怎么回复嗯
<diggzh> =_= 逼着自己学，年后找实习。
<cherrot> jiero, lol
<jiero> cherrot: 虽然和实话不实话没关系嗯
<diggzh> good night everyone
 * pity audit 好像只能记录到命令，而记录不了执行命令时带的参数，比如 sysctl -a 只记录 sysctl，如果执行了 -w 或 -p 差别就太大了
<jiero> cherrot onlylove  还在？ http://www.wenjuan.com/s/MzYfYj/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 24小时来玩吧 调查
<cherrot> jiero, .
<jiero> cherrot 肉萝卜
<onlylove> jiero: 坏人，害我游戏输了！
<jiero> onlylove: 我有那么强力的震撼效果！？！！
 * jiero 赏给 onlylove  一萝卜，你可以到我家提货。
<onlylove> jiero: 正打着热闹呢，你来那么一条消息，直接害我全屏弹出了
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。你啥破游戏。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  让我想起 springrts内部用的交流工具就是irc
<jiero> onlylove: 游戏内聊天也是irc
<lainme> HPC上把swappiness设到60让人怎么活
<onlylove> lainme: 诶，不就是早点用swap么
<onlylove> lainme: 该睡觉了
<onlylove> lainme: 妹子要养气血才皮肤好
<lainme> onlylove: 用了就完全算不动了，结果我只好把任务拆到更多节点上，但是每个人能用的数目又有限制
<onlylove> lainme: 好吧，是够倒霉的，那20？
<onlylove> lainme: 反正0太危险
<onlylove> 谁知道怎么剥栗子的内皮……
<lainme> onlylove: 20还能接受。激进的真有设成0的……
<onlylove> lainme: 真的很危险
<onlylove> 算了，反正就一个，连皮吃好了，反正外壳去掉了
<onlylove> 明天再处理剩下的
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 我不该连皮吃的……
<l_> 都不睡觉的啊
<chihchun> 貌似 aliyun 還蠻好用
<onlylove> chihchun: 你用它来做啥
<chihchun> onlylove: 翻回中国...
<onlylove> chihchun: 好吧。理解
<chihchun> 可以顺便来玩一下 docker or snappy ubuntu core
<chihchun> 刚好有淘宝实名，这样开机器颇方便
<chihchun> 其他 vps 会折腾死
<lainme> chihchun: 翻回看视频？
<chihchun> lainme: 干坏事。
<onlylove> lainme: 大部分人的目的是优酷
<chihchun> 不过购买的居然用月份来算
<chihchun> 用惯 ams ec2 ，改回月租很不习惯阿
<chihchun> onlylove: 优酷貌似不用翻墙？
<onlylove> chihchun: 不，国外不能播放，会提示你，只对大陆用户
<onlylove> chihchun: 访问是不用翻墙，但是你要看就有问题了
<jiero> onlylove:  搜狐也是。
<chihchun> 之前抓了 Unblock Youku, 貌似它给了个 proxy
<lainme> onlylove: unlock youku这插件挺好用的
<lainme> onlylove: 只有版权内容不能看，其他的都可以
<onlylove> lainme: 最恨flash，卡死了
<onlylove> lainme: windows下面也死卡
<jiero> onlylove:  不是flash，也不能说好多少
<jiero> onlylove:  如果只是视频播放
<onlylove> jiero: html5很烂么？至少不会卡死吧
 * chihchun 没仔细研究 unblock youku 怎么做的
<jiero> onlylove:  不是html5烂，是浏览器。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 当然是和 mplayer 不比了~
<jiero> onlylove: 至少 flash崩溃了，是部件，html5视频崩溃了，就是浏览器死了。
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，没有flash的firefox不能更流畅好么
<jiero> onlylove:  没有flash，啥都会更流畅吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-24
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【新人求助】关于#chromium#webapp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467917 请问为什么webapp在chromium上没有用吗？ unity-chromium-extension和unity-webapps-service都安了，可是没有任何反应。firefox上却可以用 统计信息: 发表于 由 CharlieFreax — 2015-01-24 3:14
<jiero> cleamoon BuMangHuo  knownbad maplebeats lainme alvin_rxg  帮我填问卷呀，同时告诉我这问卷设计是有什么问题。 http://www.wenjuan.com/s/MzYfYj/
<cleamoon> 我就没看懂
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 就是个 troll.
<jiero> cleamoon knownbad ...
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<jiero> cleamoon 。。。我的语文有那么差呀。
<jiero> pity:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/MzYfYj/ 帮我看看。
<jiero> taozhijiang:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/MzYfYj/ 帮我看看写的调查文本。
<jiero> knownbad: troll 作何解释这里？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 目标准确 : 炮兵连长向营长报告:"报告营长,敌人太狡猾了,隐蔽的地方简直让你意想不到,我们该 怎么办呢?""笨蛋,向那意想不到的地方开炮！ "
<jiero> 丫丫今天是人少的一天呀。
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467920 安装ubuntu后，连不上无线网，搜不到附近网线信号？提示no wireless extensions 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenyuhang — 2015-01-24 9:27
<jiero> cherrot: 今天还工作？
<cherrot> jiero: 调春节假
<jiero> cherrot: 要去旅行吗？
<jiero> cherrot: 俄罗斯还是加拿大？
<cherrot> jiero: 回家
<cherrot> jiero: 没银子 没签证
<jiero> cherrot: 不冻 - 是最美好的
<jiero> pity  我回山东了 。
<jiero> pity:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/veU7Bb/ 第二版。帮忙 o
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 24小时来玩吧 调查第二版
<pity> jiero: 你回去啦？
<pity> jiero: 第一版还用填吗？
<pity> jiero: 我就填第二版吧
<l__> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • xubuntu启动出现initramfs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467924 很少接触linux于是遇到问题以后没有google解决就不会了。。只能上来求助 系统是xubuntu14.04， 整个装在u盘里，分区时只分了\和\home，第一个区划了一个4g的ntfs用来平时装东西，\在第二个分区上。 现在有个
<^k^>  ─> 问题是这个系统在我实验室以及我旧的acer笔记本上都跑的很正常，但在我新买的lenovo G510at上使用时 …
<l__> 苹果
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooo
<pity> jiero: 填完了，我捣乱了 :P
<jiero> pit
<jiero> pity: 。。。
<jiero> pity: 没关系吧。
<jiero> ofan:   呕饭了？
<ofan> 很久没来了
<jiero>  ofan 也是
<kandu> ofan: yooooo
<ofan> 同志们 想我了吧
 * jiero 看到了 kandu  ofan  alvin_rxg  这三个是不是好机油
<ofan> kandu: 真难得 见到你
<pity> jiero: 哈哈，你的问卷不太严谨啊，单选多选好像没提示，填写的地方不能输入文字
<jiero> pity: 。对呀。没有混的。。。本来我是想作线下的。
<jiero> pity: 就是打印出来然后堵路的
<pity> jiero: 哦哦
<ofan> kandu: linode 怎么样
<taozhijiang> 很好
<taozhijiang> 很贵
<ofan> 哪里好？
<boosure> 这里
<cherrot> 烦 公司minecraft花屏
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃饭  :      人要走了,他对主人的小儿子说:"鲁什克,你愿不愿意把我送到汽车站呢?""不行,"鲁什克说,"因为我实在太饿了,可妈妈说,只有等你走后我们才吃饭。"   
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 你那问卷我到目前还没看懂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu Kylin 14.10 32位：界面中英文混杂 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467928 环境：UbuntuKylin14.10 32位运行于VMware 10，已安装VMware Tools。用于教学。 问题：Unity、KDE、GNOME界面中英文混杂。 具体描述： 1.中文输入没问题（搜狗） 2.其他操作使用没问题 3.使用过Sohu、CN9
<BuMangHuo> ofan: yooooooooo 饭
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 为什么呢？
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 我智力不够
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 只答就好了，不需要看懂呀。
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/veU7Bb/ 第二版
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 第一版收到3个反馈，第二版收到两个。
<BuMangHuo> 看得就是第二版
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 哪里没看懂呀。
<BuMangHuo> 靠，这个有益于人民的人是谁
<BuMangHuo> 居然有人比我还老20年？
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 。。。
 * jiero 秒杀 BuMangHuo
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 我比你老20年
<BuMangHuo> jiero: 扯，你写的 90
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 实际上我44了
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 那不是我。笨蛋。
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  表象都是别人说的。
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 你是六十年代的？
 * jiero 摸摸 BuMangHuo
<jusss> 没电影看，又是阴天，又没电视剧看
<jusss> 悲哀的一天
<jusss> 硅胶键盘怎么样
<jusss> 是不是很难用
<jusss> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN      VC
<jusss>  
<taozhijiang> jusss: 出去耍耍啊
<jusss> taozhijiang: 下雪了，又冷，在家，没地方耍
<taozhijiang> jusss: 东北么
<jusss> taozhijiang: 中北
<david1> 进山里耍耍
<taozhijiang> 就是
<taozhijiang> 在家里多没意思
<david1> 聊天室里有没有开发GIS的伙伴？
<jusss> 那是啥
<david1> 地理信息系统，开源的GIS有GRASS，QGIS等
<jusss> david1: 地理信息？能不能有显示出哪些地理正在下哪些资源？
<jusss> david1: 做一个porn map,
<jusss> 把下片的地理位置都标记出来，看都在下啥，把种子也抓出来
<david1> jusss: haha,good idea
<david1> 我主要是喜欢户外活动，喜欢到山里耍，这才关注GIS
<jusss> 那就赶快做吧
<jusss> 把做好的发出来
<david1> 水平有限，正在学习中哟
<jusss> ...
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • chrome浏览器播放视频没声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467929 ubuntu 14.04用媒体播放器SMPlayer 播放音乐正常，但是用chrome播放视频没有声音。是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Henry.Li — 2015-01-24 14:08
<jiero> david1 有空帮忙做问卷。
<david1> jiero: 什么问卷？
<jiero> david1:  http://www.wenjuan.com/s/veU7Bb/
<jiero> david1:  我自私的问卷，拉人做。
<jiero> david1:  GIS 那些是啥？用 GPS定位的？
<jiero> david1: 你该买俄罗斯手机，可以双系统？
<david1> jiero: 地理信息系统
<david1> jiero: 没必要，用用GPS对于我们这些走山的够了
<jiero> david1: 一般呃呃。其实走山的，只要全景图就够了。
<jiero> david1: 卫星地形图就够用了不是？
<david1> jiero: 等高线图好用
<david1> jiero: 你这问卷是干什么的？
<jiero> david1: 第一行描述呀。
<david1> jiero: 已答
<jiero> david1: 谢拉。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：安装最新N卡驱动，Ubuntu出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467930 各路大神，首先说一下背景： 小弟学习OpenGL，无奈系统自带的显卡驱动支持的OPENGL和GLSL版本太低，故安装新的显卡驱动。 环境： 操作系统：Ubuntu —— 13.04 显卡型号：nvidia geforce 635M CPU型
<jiero> david1:  现在有户外捉迷藏游戏么？
<david1> jiero: 也算有吧，寻宝算不算，寻宝也算捉迷藏吧:-D
<jiero> david1: 对。
<jiero> david1:  是自己定规则吗？还是有程序和规则书？
<david1> jiero: 有没有无所谓。只要你想玩，你也可以自定规则嘛
<david1> jiero: 户外图的是乐趣。
<jiero> david1: 自定规则的麻烦就是没书每次都要统一一下。
<jiero> david1:  好吧。如果是固定团伙比较方便、`
<david1> jiero: 固定团伙也有。但很多都不是固定的，因为各人想去的地方不一定都一样。
<david1> jiero: 也有可能一个人把一种规则从一个队带到另一个队。
<jiero> david1: 嗯。对。
<jiero> david1: 哈。中国还是口口相传比较习惯。
<david1> jiero: 规则流传广了，就通用了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装完后，提示有170多个包可以更新，要怎么更新？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467931 ubuntu安装完后，提示有170多个包可以更新，其中有130多个安全方面的，这些都需要更新吗？如果需要，要怎么更新？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lanyd518 — 2015-01-24 15:23
<david1> 谁有麻仓优的种子发给我一下
<jusss_> 下雪了
<bigeast> 哪里？
<taozhijiang> 哈哈，我来也
<gebjgd> taozhijiang: 套之将
<jusss_> gebjgd: condom这是我新学的单词
<jusss_> gebjgd: 2broken girls里面好多这种单词
<gebjgd> jusss_: 2 broke grils
<gebjgd> jusss_: broke != broken
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu 工作机会 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467932 最近公司正在找人。如果有这方面的兴趣的话，请到我们的网站上直接进行申请。工作的具体的要求在： https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/car ... =1&rid=895 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu-man — 2015-01-24 16:10
<jusss_> gebjgd: biatch whore slut hooker prostitute strip
<jusss_> gebjgd: 还有个coun记不得了
<jusss_> gebjgd: cunt
<jusss_> 跟count太像了
<gebjgd> jusss_: 你进步很快
<happyaron> cherrot: 美帝壕是当当了
<gebjgd> happyaron: 刚和你说完我不用编python了 昨天又用了3个小时改了界面
<gebjgd> happyaron: 用的kdevelop
<gebjgd> happyaron: debian6里用不了pycharm
<happyaron> en
<cherrot> happyaron: 你们都是美帝壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 可你是萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 秒杀其他任何壕
<happyaron> cherrot: 只有 imtxc 和 iMadper 可以与你相提并论
<jusss_> gebjgd: happyaron  win8自带的ftp服务器好差
<gebjgd> jusss_: 用毛win
<happyaron> jusss_: filezilla server
<jusss_> 我arch ftp连到win下，复制个文件不支持通配符不说还不能tab补全
<jusss_> happyaron: 我试试
<jusss_> gebjgd: win下看视频很好
<cherrot> happyaron: 手上有江西萌妹纸了
<jusss_> gebjgd: ff adobe给linux的都是2娘生的
<gebjgd> jusss_: 扯蛋  我向来在Linux上看视频
<gebjgd> jusss_: 电视盒子都是Linux的
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你看国内视频呀
<gebjgd> jusss_: 国内国外随便看
<jusss_> gebjgd: 关键是win8.0的界面真的很漂亮，我就留恋不舍
<jusss_> 而且开机又快
<gebjgd> jusss_: 漂亮个屁
<jusss_> happyaron: 为啥我感觉systemd开机速度还没sysV快？每次开机systemd都要systemd-fschck
<happyaron> cherrot: 你这么快就有妹纸了又。。。
<happyaron> jusss_: 布吉岛
<happyaron> cherrot: 不愧为妹子壕
<jusss_> happyaron: 每次都在/dev/sda1 xxx 这行停留5秒，还不如sysV快
<happyaron> jusss_: o
<jusss_> happyaron: jessie已经是systemd了吧，
<jusss_> happyaron: 据说你们委员会8去其三，啥时候解散呀
<happyaron> 是systemd了
<happyaron> 不知道啥时候解散
<happyaron> 解散了也没啥大影响
<jusss_> 算了，我现在都是arch了，
<jusss_> arch省心
<jusss_> happyaron: 我这现在正在下雪
<jusss_> 今年第一场雪，马上要过年了，竟然下雪了
<cherrot> happyaron: 资源
<happyaron> jusss_: 你在哪儿啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 再拜妹子壕
<jusss_> happyaron: Xingtai
<happyaron> jusss_: o
<happyaron> jiero: 你还没来得及再次被拉黑呢，萌萌哒妹子壕已经完成了一次换人
<cherrot> happyaron: lol
<jusss_> happyaron: 好像是我理解错了，ftp客户端不能tab补全应该是客户端的问题吧
<happyaron> jusss_: y
<gebjgd> jusss_: 河北邢台？
<jusss_> happyaron: 所以是linux下的ftp客户端sucks ?
<gebjgd> jusss_: filezilla
<happyaron> jusss_: lftp挺好
<gebjgd> jusss_: 怎么不好用了  好用的很
<jusss_> gebjgd: 嗯，别这么大声，万一哪天被请去喝茶了
<gebjgd> jusss_: 邢台
<gebjgd> jusss_: 邢台
<gebjgd> jusss_: 邢台
<jusss_> happyaron: lftp支持补全吗
<gebjgd> 又发现了一个龙芯笔记本的功能  用来打voip电话
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • Ubuntu开发者大赛培训活动 第二场 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467933 - Ubuntu开发者大赛线上培训 - 主讲人：刘晓国 - 主题：Scope开发 - 开发前准备：参考http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntutouch/article/details/42393075 - 在上节课中我们介绍了一些关于Scope的概念性的知识，在本次培训中
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。当然。
<jiero> happyaron:  。什么意思？
<jiero> cherrot 噢。恭喜
<jiero> happyaron:  我已经不抱任何希望了。拉黑是常态。
<gebjgd> jiero: 是没想到那mic效果还不错
<gebjgd> jiero: 剩下的基本就是垃圾
<jiero> gebjgd:  哈。良心的唯一。
<jusss_> gebjgd: 为啥老外的引号都这样用 `bla'
<jusss_> gebjgd: 一个反引号和一个引号
<gebjgd> jusss_: 你猜
<jusss_> gebjgd: 不知道
<jusss_> elisp里都这样用，
<gebjgd> jusss_: TeX也是
<jusss_> gebjgd: 好像好多都这样，我知道`有时有特殊语义，但是后加'就完全是'得作用了，为啥不直接两个'
<jusss_> happyaron: lftp里ls了下3分钟了一直显示`ls' at 0 [making date connection...]正常嘛
<jusss_> happyaron: 是默认使用ssl的问题原来
<maplebeats> 123
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats:点点点. 17:18 新年快乐 : 24.28天 
<jusss_> gebjgd: pem的证书，能在win下用吗？
<jusss_> 这年头干啥都要有个证呀
<gebjgd> jusss_: 不知道
<maplebeats> ubuntu touch是不是不做了- -
<jusss_> gebjgd: 我擦，arch竟然带着CNNIC_ROOT.pem
<jusss_> gebjgd: arch windows firefox seamonkey都自带CNNIC IE竟然没带，
<jusss_> 都不怕被中间人攻击呀
<gebjgd> jusss_: 不用arch
<jusss_> gebjgd: 你ubuntu debian也一定有，进去看看吧 /etc/ssl/certs/
<jusss_> CNNIC_ROOT.pem
<maplebeats> 尼玛，canonical肯定是要倒了。官网上的rom都是2013年更新的
<lainme> maplebeats: 他们最近还在弄ubuntu开发的培训呢
<maplebeats> lainme: 培训了之后发现没设备调试，哈哈
<maplebeats> 哎，还是老老实实的刷回android5.0了
<jiero> maplebeats:  android 5.0 呀。
<jiero> maplebeats:  你是什么设备可以用？
<CyrusYzGTt> G9008V 还没有升级 5.0
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 把在vps上建的shadowsocks分享给朋友,如何限制朋友使用的流量。(亚马逊ec2) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467935 已知shadowsocks可以将不同的端口设置不同的密码,然后分享给朋友。因为是在vps建的服务。所以流量是有限制的。所以要去限制每个人的使用流量。所以现在的问题就
<BuMangHuo> http://bbs.51credit.com/thread-2028076-1-7.html
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 新申请的卡就批2000是几个意思？ - 交行信用卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<hehemark123> 我用的是 ubuntu14.04 LTS 系统，最近使用pidgin 2.10.11，希望登陆qq。但是查了一些有关资料学习后发现 webQQ 虽然可以在 pidgin 上选择，却始终无法正常登陆，总是提示输入验证码。求助！谢谢
<happyaron> hehemark123: 没办法
<hehemark123> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/pidgin-lwqq
<hehemark123>  sudo apt-get update
<hehemark123>  sudo apt-get install pidgin-lwqq
<hehemark123> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<happyaron> lainme: 蓝莓，有人用你的ppa，粗来客服
<O0XX> hehemark123: w.qq.com
<hehemark123> happyaron：oh～no～
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: ... 唉
<happyaron> hehemark123: 在这里挂机吧，估计最迟周二蓝莓就会粗线
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我今天加入交行伟大的 2k 党了
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 怎么了千人斩？
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 赞赞哒
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 别人都2K的时候我居然升到3W了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 小交神经病吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 哥直接从  3w - 2k
<hehemark123> happyaron：赞
<BuMangHuo> 简直不能更爽
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你是不是最近薅他们家了？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你丫提额了？ 你丫真是人生赢家
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 没有
<hehemark123> O0XX：感觉不爽啊。。。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 没有一分钱的违规交易
<BuMangHuo> 我连周周刷都没有撸
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我那段时间天天刷交行吃呵呵谷，结果就提了
<O0XX>  
<BuMangHuo> 壕
<BuMangHuo> 这个真心壕， 来拜卡壕 O0XX  cc happyaron
<BuMangHuo> 交行卡都能提额
<LongLong3> m
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我就求中信能提
<LongLong3> 打错
<BuMangHuo> 持卡这么多，第一次遇到降额的
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 再不提我就准备换了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你中信现在多少
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜卡壕
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 3W
<BuMangHuo> 话说这卡要不要销
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 3w 还不够？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 你还要怎样
<BuMangHuo> 邮局的卡好申请么
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 起步价啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 我的 3w 了一年了
<BuMangHuo> 都不说提
<BuMangHuo> 那卡每天都有刷
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 邮局的你也申请...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 今天看到呷哺半价，我特喜欢吃他们家的肉
<BuMangHuo> 二 五 半价
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 瞎铺最近交行满100送50刷卡斤
<lainme> hehemark123: 最近好像就这样，不行就放弃了。作者已经不打算继续了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 那个活动太扯
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 50 刷卡金只能在呷哺用
<hehemark123> lainme:哦，十分感谢
<BuMangHuo> 算了，再申请个别家的吧
<BuMangHuo> 把这 2.2w 的额度亏空补回来
<BuMangHuo> 兴业怎么样 O0XX
<BuMangHuo> 话说一次降到 2k 算是降到位了？
<lainme> hehemark123: 或者你会写C的话可以试着改一下，估计就登录的哪个参数变了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 对了，刚才新快钱给我打电话送钱
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 应该不是那个原因
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 我这边已经很久打不开 web2.qq.com 和 w.qq.com 了
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 我也打不开，但同时有人能打开……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 百度悬赏200分没解决的简单问题！安装失败求科普！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467936 无聊想装一个ubuntu玩 版本是-14.10-desktop-amd64。 我是用虚拟光驱提取了wubi.exe，然后跟iso文件放同一各目录，双击安装的。就跟装软件一样的安装方式。 可是问题来了，重新开
<^k^>  ─> 机老是提示可能存在过多主分区。 如图： 但是我就纳闷了，因为我系统是WIN7 就C盘一个主分区。我 …
<jusss_> 我了个擦，Nokia Mail要被停用了，擦擦擦
<jusss_> 今天登陆Yahoo托管的Nokia邮箱，收到了Microsoft的邮件说要停了Nokia Mail,擦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求帮助 blender 3D 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467937 从Blender官网下的软件包，免安装软件，运行一段时间或重启就会出现段错误，但重新解压后再运行就又好了，此问题反复发生， 前两天刚好了，更新了个新版本又出现段错误了，如何解决啊 # backtrace /home
<^k^>  ─> /×××××××××/blender-2.73-linux-glibc211-x86_64/blender(BLI_system_backtrace+0x1d) [0x192740d] /home/×××××××××/blen …
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467938 大家好，我想请教下： 1. wine官网（http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit）提供了在64位系统上编译安装32位wine的方法，对于ubuntu是有lxc container 和chroot，还有一个手动建立链接。如果我已经装了支持32位的库的话，是不是直接编译就可以
<^k^>  ─> 了 还有必要进去lxc container吗？谢谢指点！ 2.这一页教程的第一句：If you just want to “use”Wine, there i …
<lee_> 大家好
<lee_> 提一个问题
<^k^> lee_:点点点. 20:22 新年快乐 : 24.15天 
<lee_> 关于ubuntu-sdk
<lee_> ubuntu-sdk不能启动
<lee_> 提示不能加载平台的插件xcb
<lee_> 原先配置了qtdir和ld_library_path
<lee_> 不知道什么原因
<lee_> 有人知道ubuntu-sdk的机制吗
<lee_> 它能够和dijia的qt5同时存在吗
<lee_> qtchooser会不会导致冲突呀
<jusss> lee_: 今天周末没人，去#ubuntu问问
<lee_> ubuntu_cn 还是ubuntu的主站
<lee_> 英语水平有限@jusss
<jusss> lee_: 我也是，找个字典翻着和他们说
<lee_> 这群里面有做ubuntu-touch的开发的吗
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【180天180个网站】第三天（上） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467941 欢迎观看 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1635608 0124-A.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1836645/ 0124-B.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODU4MzI3Mjg0.html?f=22005003 0124-U.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2015-01-24 20:46
<boosure> 中语水平有限 ：）
<BuMangHuo> 中语？
<cicada> hello
<^k^> cicada:点点点. 21:14 新年快乐 : 24.11天 
<onlylove> 擦，为啥突然想l5e了
<happyaron> onlylove: 召唤之
<onlylove> happyaron: 召唤毛，什么联系方式都没
<onlylove> 玩游戏去
<jusss> onlylove: 我有
<jusss> onlylove: 手机号兼维信
<onlylove> happyaron: 我估计是这几个web的那个显示不了验证码了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个验证码要连google来着
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥东西
<onlylove> happyaron: freenode的web页面有个验证码，google搞得那个
<onlylove> happyaron: 歪歪扭扭的文字的，rca啥的
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> recapcha神马的
<onlylove> happyaron: 是的，没有那个，就登录不了，估计l5e就算想来也被这个拦住了
<jusss> happyaron: 宇宙第一小dd，你说win下用pfx证书，然后linux下的软件连接win会出现问题嘛? linux用的是pem证书
 * mry86 
<jusss> onlylove: 用不用我帮你找找她？
<onlylove> jusss: 不用了
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你可以考虑教她用客户端
<jusss> onlylove: quassel一装就行了，这么好用的客户端for win
<jusss> happyaron: lftp因为ssl问题一直连不上win, set ftp:ssl-allow no  set ssl:verify-certificate false,在win上把ftp的ssl连接除去，还是死活连不上，太气人了
<onlylove> jusss: 还要配置连接freenode
<jusss> onlylove: 我直接发teamviewer给她可好
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己弄去吧，我无所谓，就是突然想起来她好久没来而已
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，qq远程比teamviewer那坑货好多了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 胡说， teamviewer随便跨平台
<jusss> onlylove: 你错了！teamviewer比qq那厮强多了
<jusss> onlylove: 我在上一个公司每天都用teamviewer和qq帮客户连远程解决问题
<jusss> onlylove: qq远程就是一纯粹没用的东西，因为win7/8的用户账户控制，经常连着连着鼠标就点什么也没反映了
<jusss> teamviewer从来没遇到过这种问题
<lee_> ubuntu-sdk如何登录irc谁知道吗
<lee_> teamview 给我发一下，官网无法下载
<lee_> thanks
<onlylove> jusss: teamviewer卡
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在确定l5e用的是windows
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。比qq强
<jusss> lee_: 网上随便下个吧
<jusss> lee_: 国外网
<jusss> gebjgd: 问你个问题，你知道linux怎么导入证书不？ 人家windows双击下就直接导入了
<jusss> gebjgd: 我要导入根证书，导入到系统里，seamonkey导入了下也很简单，导入到系统里怎么导？
<onlylove> jusss: 你说强就强吧，我大上个周临时调动，用了一周teamviewer，那是地狱一样的一周，以后再也不要用那个了
<jusss> onlylove: linux的/etc/ssl/certs/里竟然有CNNIC的证书，firefox seamonkey里面也自带，真怕遇不到中间人攻击呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那一个周，我砸过鼠标，拍过桌子
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉跟搞过破鞋撸过管一样
<onlylove> jusss: CNNIC基本上是中国的证书颁发机构，没有你说人对中国不友好，有了你嫌人危险
<jusss> 我到现在都想不起破鞋这个词从谁那学的，哎 :(
<jusss> onlylove: 我下的是us版本浏览器，系统locale都设的C, 完全洋毛子的标准了，还给我装天朝的CNNIC，这得多2b
<onlylove> jusss: 这个证书所有语言都一样的
<onlylove> jusss: 你不信任，手动吊销就是
<jusss> onlylove: 前几天微软不是被天朝搞了吗，就因为证书问题
<onlylove> jusss: 网信办说了，不是我们搞的，是反华势力对我们的污蔑
<jusss> onlylove: 你看各大银行都全是外国签名，icbc是verisign,没见天朝自己的银行用自己的签证，多讽刺
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM还在用美国的DNS呢
<jusss> onlylove: 连天朝银行这种安全最重要的网站都不用天朝自己的证书签名，多搞笑，
<onlylove> jusss: 安全最重要的都是走的专线
<onlylove> jusss: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为天朝真没局域网？
<jusss> onlylove: 我只是想说应该废掉CNNIC种
<jusss> onlylove: 快了，天朝快成局域网了，
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己废去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 你看twi上各种信息，看看西达达上朝后各自施政，废了字幕站，限制美剧的引入，这几天又封了Gmail 干掉了国外在天朝的VPN, 要出法律让gfw变成合法化，还让apple接受安全审查，这个天朝的网，马上要成为局域网了
<onlylove> jusss: 这算啥
<jusss> onlylove: 现在各种sns实名化，马上估计就要上网实名化了
 * d___ 
<jusss> onlylove: 国外公司现在在华不好搞了吧，联网都练不了了吧，连Canonial都没走国外的专网
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42803
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 遭DNS投毒DDoS攻击的服务器屏蔽中国IP
<jusss> 我不知道拼错木有
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42810
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 《外交政策》发布对鲁伟的评价
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42809
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 党刊点名批判大学教师
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=42807
<^k^> ⇪ : Solidot | 计算机学会网站删除对政府退出国家科技奖励评审的建议
<onlylove> jusss: 马上学术自由也要没有了
<jusss> onlylove: 西达达这是要revo-lution呀
<onlylove> jusss: 他这是要走毛路线
<jusss> onlylove: 连武媚娘的这种电视剧的大奶都要河蟹掉
<onlylove> jusss: 你想想，从新中国成立，到毛去世
<jusss> onlylove: 毛可没什么好下场
<onlylove> jusss: 过了几年好日子？
<onlylove> jusss: 整天斗争这个，斗争那个
<onlylove> jusss: 然后三年自然灾害过去没多久，开始文革，呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 从文 化rev-olution开始，毛就没好日子了
<jusss> onlylove: 被破鞋占了朝纲，弄得自己给阶下囚是得，最后就归西了
<onlylove> jusss: 所以，他爱怎么折腾怎么折腾
<onlylove> jusss: 你只要过好你的日子就行了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 我的ubuntu上的系统设置打不开了，求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467942 不知到怎么回事，我的系统右上角的系统设置无法打开，还有就是时间也没有显示了。求大神帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 wujipeng — 2015-01-24 22:14
<onlylove> jusss: 是以圣人之治，虚其心，实其腹，弱其志，强其骨
<onlylove> jusss: 这点都不懂，玩毛政治
<onlylove> jusss: 所以你不用管他们要做啥，你只要研究你明天吃啥就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 想吃丸子
<onlylove> jusss: 那就研究丸子怎么做好吃
<onlylove> jusss: 离政治远点，对自己没坏处
<jusss> onlylove: 服务器设共享，win linux osx 这种混合网络，怎么搞
<jusss> onlylove: win linux osx bsd android ios什么设备都在一个网内，设共享怎么搞
<onlylove> jusss: 网络存储，或者FTP
<jusss> onlylove: 网络存储怎么搞？ 好像有个什么smb什么的记不住
<jiero> onlylove: 吃丸子还是牛肉丸？
<jusss> sssuj: bla
<onlylove> jusss: 有个叫文件服务器的东西
<onlylove> jusss: 好像就是smb
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在想把win设成ftp服务器，
<onlylove> jusss: 随意
 * jiero 现在好奇好多事情。
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在最好的设备就是这台3000的笔记本了，还有一个大一买的eeepc 还有个500块的zte手机，还有个我哥送我的充话费送的手机
<jusss> onlylove: 每次传文件感觉好麻烦，所以打算搞个ftp服务器
<jusss> onlylove: eeepc看720p都看，atom真心是反人类的设计，Intel设计这种渣u干毛呀，连看个flash都卡成渣
<jusss> onlylove: 15分钟就能编译完内核，atom这种货45分钟能编译完还算快的
<jiero> onlylove: 还不玩游戏去？
<jusss> 不过amd的事真不敢玩，想想一个intel顶n个amd呀
<jiero> ..美元涨了！！！
<jiero> 我可以卖了。
<jusss> amd之所以没死或没被Intel吃了，是因为intel也怕反垄断法呀，看看当年的at&t和美孚石油，最后都没啥好下场，
<onlylove> jusss: 本身设计这东西，就是低功耗设备用的，flash这种反人类的东西，你用什么看不卡
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是把国内网站那些渣渣flash和flash广告去掉，网页加载速度能快上一倍不止
<onlylove> 现在的AMD，更像一家显卡厂商，幸亏当年收购了ATI，不然现在，呵呵
<taozhijiang> onlylove: 手机CPU还是可以的吧
<taozhijiang> 移动CPU
<onlylove> taozhijiang: amd有移动CPU么
<taozhijiang> 哦，记成Nvidia了
<gebjgd> onlylove: l5e是谁
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你问这个做啥，你应该认识才对啊
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不认识   没见过光着身子的就不叫认识
<K410> 那你不是自閉証
<K410> 症
<jackness> 大家早上好！
#ubuntu-cn 2015-01-25
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Dell 1628S win8.1 U盘安装ubuntu 14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467943 1、先用UltraISO制作U盘启动安装，把EFI/BOOT的文件复制放到U盘根目录 2、关掉win8.1快速启动 3、进入BIOS关掉安全启动 4、重启进入UEFI配置，选择U盘启动即可。 详细的安装过程，大家可以参考PDF 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 seven_u — 2015-01-25 0:35
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2sJ2IJBD4AAUypQQnTzYAALrKgLf43kABTK9479.jpg 狗狗服装秀
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家chrome时钟频率有问题吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467947 http://www.zhihu.com/question/24503682 伊恩莫里斯（Ian Morris）在福布斯上发表了一篇文章指出，喜欢使用谷歌Chrome浏览器的Windows用户会在无意之中破坏他们的计算机电池。问题出在系统时钟速率上。在默认状
<^k^>  ─> 态下，Windows PC的系统时钟速率为15.625毫秒，这就意味着处理器每秒要“醒来”64次。但是运行Chrome …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 今天更新 notepad plus 后发现…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467948 更新完毕后，打开npp，发现自动打开一篇短文，特别的是：这篇短文是逐字母出现而形成的，很有趣。短文内容如下： Freedom of expression is like the air we breathe, we don't feel it, until people take it away from us. For
<^k^>  ─> this reason, Je suis Charlie, not because I endorse everything they published, but because I cherish the right to speak out freely …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 关于复制文件夹到根目录的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467949 我从文件管理器复制一个文件夹到根目录usr下，但是提示没有权限。我已经root过了。。。。求解:em20 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhongjian — 2015-01-25 10:26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • UBT14.04无法上网但WIN系统正常的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467950 Dell笔记本电脑安装双系统win7+UBT14.04,2个系统都可以正常工作。 最近安装了歌华有线的宽带，是从TV接口使用同轴电缆，连接到 一个“猫”（Cable Modem）,再五类线连接到一个Netgear的无线路由
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 用compizconfig解决Compiz桌面环境中Alt+Tab失效的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467951 在Compiz桌面环境中发现Alt+Tab快捷键失效。在论坛里看到了相关的讨论，经尝试后补充细节如下。 1. 安装compizconfig，注意同时安装插件compiz-plugins。 Code: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-
<jusss> 没人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 菜鸟新手，ubutun安装，求前辈指导下，感谢不尽！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467952 我用U盘装的双系统，启动ubutun后可以用，但是有系统报错，问需不需要发送报告 这种影响使用吗，求指导啊，感谢感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ICNO.1 — 2015-01-25 11:09
<rypervenche> 有人
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:23:46 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.5p273 (2014-11-13 revision 48405) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> rypervenche: 人
<jusss> bla
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请大家帮忙看一下我这个free 命令的意思。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467953 total used free shared buffers cached Mem: 16393348 3675632 12717716 0 519264 2459208 -/+ buffers/cache: 697160 15696188 Swap: 19531004 0 19531004 我是16g内存。 安装的是ubuntu server 1204 我现在free 出来是上面的结果，那是不
<^k^>  ─> 是意思是 我现在16G的内存 他只认到了 4G ？ 还是12G是没认到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 enryzol — 2015-0 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 黑面包 : 客人:"服务员,这面包烤得这么黑,让人怎么吃?" 服务员:"不是烤黑的,是掉在煤堆里弄黑的。"
<DARUDE> nihao
<DARUDE> Hope you guys are doing great today
<onlylove> What's the meaning of  doing great
<jiero> DARUDE:  u too
<jiero> onlylove: 过得好
<onlylove> DARUDE: u too
<jiero> onlylove: 做事顺畅吧，我猜~ 如果直译
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<jiero> onlylove:  时间好快呀。
<onlylove> jiero: 如果不是，看我不弄死你
<jiero> onlylove:  每个经过的人都抱抱多好
<onlylove> jiero: 你这种到处乱抱的，小心人把你捉起来送医院
<jiero> onlylove: 我才注意到媒体必须自负——不管说啥一定要坚持己见，把自己的观点说直，不需要清楚，然后顺带用故事——断章取义是必修课。
 * jiero 真看不了报纸和新闻，看完了一堆问号。
<onlylove> jiero: 媒体媒体，不要脸的瞎忽悠
<jusss> bla
<jiero> onlylove:  看了媒体人写的文字，真心我不想学那种文体。
<jiero> onlylove: 但是什么样的文体才能被接受呀。
<jusss> onlylove: ssl用于翻 gf-w怎么搞
<jusss> onlylove: ssh真的不行了? rsa 2048位也被破解了?
<onlylove> jusss: ssh早挂了
<jusss> on
<jusss> onlylove: 是怎么挂的
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，你问方校长
<jusss> onlylove: 难道真的是破解了rsa加密？
<jusss> onlylove: ssl能用于网站 freenode 邮件 能不能用于翻
<onlylove> jusss: 哎呀别捣乱了，ssl是用来干啥的，你仔细研究了没
<jusss> onlylove: 加密呀
<jusss> gebjgd: bla
<gebjgd> jusss: 你空虚寂寞冷？
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jiero> gebjgd: 我是
<jiero> gebjgd:  我是寂寞空虚冷。
<gebjgd> jusss: jiero 你们2个互相慰籍下
<jiero> gebjgd:  到底想要什么呢。
<jiero> jusss gebjgd  无聊的话帮我做问卷 http://www.wenjuan.com/s/veU7Bb/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 24小时来玩吧 调查第二版
<jiero> BuMangHuo:  没钱了。怎么办
<jusss> onlylove: ssh挂是因为过滤包发现是ssh包就三分钟一断
<jusss> onlylove: 并不是破解了，我算明白了为啥ssh经常断了，
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • watch lsusb -t为何显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467954 lsusb -t可以用来查看连接的usb设备 watch可以用来实时监控。watch监控其它命令正常，但为什么watch监控lsusb -t的输出却显示极其不正常。 求大神赐教! 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2015-01-25 14:49
<onlylove> jusss: 这点都不知道的话，我就不知道和你说啥了
<jiero> 壕们 http://item.jd.com/958226.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【和冠新帝13HD DTK-1300/K0-F】和冠（Wacom） 新帝13HD DTK-1300/K0-F 绘图屏 绘画屏 手绘屏 数位板 手绘板【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:5699.00
<hoxily> jusss: 之前听你说在学py，学得怎么样了？
<jusss> hoxily: 不好
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于pci总线的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467955 我在公司的一台服务器上用lspci -t命令得到的输出如下： 捕获.JPG 我想问一下，总线00和80是相互独立的吗？两个总线到底是什么关系？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiandan23 — 2015-01-25 15:03
<jusss> ←_← →_→
<rypervenche> ⌐■_■
<rs_master>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER rs_master hbbdgynilxef
<jiero> rs_master: ...
<jiero> rs_master:  你的密码。。。
<rs_master> = =
<onlylove> jiero: 他那个是验证码
<onlylove> jiero: 密码是identify
<hoxily> 这个是验证码
<jiero> 噢。
<jiero> onlylove hoxily 我以为是注册过程中呢
<rs_master> 吓尿我= =
<rs_master> 刚用这个 按着教程来的
<jiero> rs_master: 还有教程？
<jiero> 为啥会有 两个命令并列。
<rs_master> 就是怎么注册啊之类的
<jiero> rs_master:  。。。 到了这里还没看上面的介绍？ 置顶不是有教程么。
<jiero> rs_master: 这个频道置顶  	ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2 || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://paste.ubuntu.com || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<rs_master> 好  我现在看-0-
<tryit> iMadper, .
<tryit> iMadper, 混linkedin吗？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【180天180个网站】第三天（下） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467956 欢迎观看 A站 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1686515 0125-A.jpg B站 http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1905848/ 0125-B.jpg 优酷 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODc0Nzc0ODYw.html?f=22005003 0125-U.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 挨踢大臣 — 2015-01-25 17:42
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<jusss> hoxily: 你whois下我，看我在没在用ssl
<hoxily> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9864950/
<jusss> hoxily: 好
<jusss> hoxily: 刚把最后一包白咖啡给喝了，以后再也没白咖啡喝了。。。
<hoxily> 不能再买吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃芥末 : 两个人吃饭,看见桌子上有一盘芥末都不认识。 甲舀了一勺吃了,当时泪如雨下, 乙看见就问他:你怎么? 甲说:没什么,我想我爹了他一辈子都没吃过这么好的东西…… 乙也舀了一勺吃了,当时就泪如雨下。 甲见状问乙:你怎么也哭了? 乙答:我也想你爹了,他怎么生
<^k^>  ─> 了你这么个王八蛋！
<jusss> hoxily: 附近没有
<hoxily> jusss: 网购
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<jusss> hoxily: win 8.0好漂亮的界面
<hoxily> 是么?
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐一个围棋游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467957 在网上搜了一下，看到glGo不错，就按照提示安装，但是始终提示： glGo: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 已经把libSDL-1.2.so.0所在目录添加到/etc/ld.so.conf，
<jusss> hoxily: 来帮我解决ftp问题
<hoxily> jusss: 出了什么问题？
<hoxily> jusss: ftpclient的问题还是server的问题？
<jusss> hoxily: 我win8上开了ftp服务，然后arch上自带的ftp可以连上，但是没有自动补齐文件的功能，然后就用lftp，发现一运行ls就卡界面显示`ls' make connection ...
<jusss> hoxily: 有人说因为lftp默认开启ssl,于是我在配置文件或运行指令时加了set ftp:ssl-allow false还是不行
<jusss> hoxily: 后来我就自己给win8取域名为bla2.org然后在arch的hosts文件里写bla2.org为win8的局域网ip,再然后用openssl给bla2.org签了个pem证书转换成pfx后安装在了win8上，然后win8开ftp时用了这个证书，然后arch上lftp用ssl连还是这样`ls' make connection....
<jusss> 是win8的ftp服务不支持2048位密钥还是lftp本身就有问题，不得而知
<jusss> 不过arch自带的ftp连win8是没问题的
<jusss> hoxily: 我擦，突然可以了！！！
<jusss> win8用了那个证书开启了ssl,现在在lftp里set ssl:verify-certificate false之后可以了
<hoxily> ssl:verify-certificate (boolean)
<hoxily>               if  set  to  yes, then verify server's certificate to be signed by a known Certificate
<hoxily>               Authority and not be on Certificate Revocation List.
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在postfix上和win8的ftp上都用了自签名的证书来ssl, :)
<hoxily> jusss: 我觉得不应该关掉 ssl:verify-certificate
<jusss> hoxily: 那怎么把我的根证书加lftp的信任证书里？
<jusss> hoxily: 像人家windows双击就能导入证书，linux不会
<jusss> hoxily: 而且软件自带信任证书，如浏览器，也有的使用/etc/ssl/certs/如emacs,但我不知道lftp这厮信任的根证书在哪？
<jusss> 笔记本键盘打字好痛。。。
<hoxily> jusss: 试试看这两个选项：ssl:ca-file ssl:ca-path，http://lftp.yar.ru/lftp-man.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://lftp.yar.ru/lftp-man.html -- unhandled responsein get body
<jusss> hoxily: 直接用ssl:ca-file指定了我的ca证书，然后连接果然也可以 :)
<jusss> hoxily: 同一个局域网内，使用ftp传输文件的速度跟什么有关？
<jusss> hoxily: 都是无线wifi
<hoxily> jusss: 不知道啊，你自己尝试一下呗
<jusss> hoxily: 正在传，每秒2M
<jusss> 百兆路由好像是
<hoxily> jusss: 只要比U盘拷来拷去快就行。
<jusss> hoxily: u盘的写入速度5M 写出20M
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：键盘功能键错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467958 我现在用的是linux mint 17 , 键盘用的是（HYUNDAI） HY-KV810，在京东买的。之前用的是win7系统，键盘所有按键正常，换成linux mint后所有的 ctrl，alt和右shift按键，super按键都变成左shift了（就是说我按这些按键，
<hoxily> http://news.cnfol.com/it/20150125/20000785.shtml
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 别眼红百度的年终奖了，快来看看IBM吧，据说有11万人将失去工作#sad#_IT_财经_中金在线
<jusss> hoxily: 你现在还在那个财务软件公司？
<hoxily> jusss: 不在。
<jusss> hoxily: 有没有键盘能同时接入多个计算机
<jusss> hoxily: 那你现在和我一样在家？
<hoxily> jusss: 滚回家去了。但是父母还在河北打工。
<jusss> hoxily: 河北哪里？你家不是在南方吗
<hoxily> 我不太清楚
<jusss> hoxily: 我想买键盘
<hoxily> jusss: http://younglab.blog.51cto.com/416652/244782/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Synergy: 用一套鼠标键盘控制多台电脑 - 阳阳的学习笔记 - 51CTO技术博客
<onlylove> jusss: KVM
<onlylove> jusss: 和内核虚拟化那个KVM两回事
<iMadper> 困 .
<hoxily> http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/380abd0a74c3051d90192c1f.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 怎么一套键盘鼠标控制多台电脑_百度经验
<hoxily> 有3种
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 热点不稳定求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467959 本人用的14.04版，在connection manager那里设定的无线网络，设置都是按照论坛上弄得，但是在连上后就断开，不断循环，最近才出现的问题，以前都可以很好的使用。求教。 注意不是电脑连不上wifi，是电脑当热点
<^k^>  ─> 那个热点不稳定。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 winterfell — 2015-01-25 20:25
<jusss> onlylove: 等我成了马云，就买个kvm
<dchxcrow> Whois
<dchxcrow> Haha，我又回来了
<jusss> onlylove: 你买那个萝莉键盘了吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你要成了马云，要KVM做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 当人民币玩家
<jusss> onlylove: 我的大诺基亚邮箱要被微软停了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Permission denied (publickey). 没有权限。。是什么原因啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467962 alex@Eason-Chan ~/.ssh $ ssh -N -D 7070 guest@s4.alidage.org Permission denied (publickey). alex@Eason-Chan ~/.ssh $ 我的是Linuxmint 17.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eason_Chan — 2015-01-25 21:20
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 一直Permission denied (publickey)。。。连接不上。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467965 alex@Eason-Chan ~/.ssh $ ssh -N -D 7070 guest@s4.alidage.org Permission denied (publickey). alex@Eason-Chan ~/.ssh $ 我的是Linuxmint 17.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eason_Chan — 2015-01-25 21:23
<mao_> ....
<jusss> hoxily: 你这段时间在做啥
<jusss> hoxily: 我想要个60%的键盘，有推荐没
<hoxily> jusss: 看 The Python Tutorial
<onlylove> jusss: 60的？poker2
<hoxily> 为什么叫“60%键盘”？
<jusss> onlylove: 太贵。。。
<jusss> hoxily: 键少吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不贵
<onlylove> hoxily: 标准键盘的60%
<jusss> onlylove: 500块一个大钢板还不贵呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你自愿的
<jusss> onlylove: 好羡慕你上次说的那个前女同事，每天上下班带着一个小键盘
<onlylove> jusss: 她不带啊
<blu10ph> 每天上下班带着一个小键盘...
<onlylove> jusss: 她键盘留在工位的
<onlylove> jusss: 而且是个雷柏
<jusss> onlylove: 我记错了？你不说她带着小键盘吗
<blu10ph> 买个mac mini,每天带着小盒子上下班~
<jusss> mac mini重不
<onlylove> jusss: 我不记得有谁带着键盘上下班
<blu10ph> 不知道,没钱买~
<blu10ph> ^_^
<onlylove> jusss: 带机械键盘的就那么一个疯女人
<jusss> onlylove: 那是我记错了
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么说她是疯女人？
<tryit> 发现#archlinux用户最多，1831人……
<jusss> onlylove: 长的不漂亮？岁数太大？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 菜鸟们联合起来，我们一起学习Emacs吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467970 虽然想学Emacs了，但一直没有找到好的学习路径。今天看到了陈斌的大作——《一年成为Emacs高手（像神一样使用编辑器）》 http://blog.binchen.org/posts/yi-nian-cheng-wei-emacs-gao-shou-xiang-shen-yi-yang-shi-yong-bia
<onlylove> jusss: 你跟她干几天活就知道了
<jusss> tryit: 所以赶快加入arch吧
<blu10ph> 第二个连接404~
<jusss> onlylove: "å¹²"
<onlylove> jusss: 随你怎么理解
<tryit> jusss, 已经装好了，在熟悉systemd
<jusss> onlylove: 漂亮吗？穿丝袜吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 鞋跟几厘米
<onlylove> jusss: 你想被踩么
<jusss> onlylove: 不想，没有被虐的爱好
<jusss> onlylove: 漂亮嘛？
<jusss> onlylove: 今年3月份新买的微软键盘在家放了4个月没用，现在好jb硬，当时买是超软的
<onlylove> jusss: 没胸
<jusss> 还有华硕那笔记本的键盘，现在按着手指头难受，低键程键盘真是最差的设计，虽然很好看
<jusss> onlylove: 有lap吗
<jusss> onlylove: 好看不好看
<jusss> onlylove: 她是个女程序猿？那她一定喜欢重口味
<onlylove> jusss: 你要联系方式不
<jusss> onlylove: twitter 维信 fb qq之类的sns发来，手机号就不用了
<jusss> tryit: 你知道怎么让systemd监测启动了某个程序之后自动启动另一个程序吗？
<tryit> jusss, 添加依赖吧
<jusss> tryit: for 1个xample ?
<jusss> 或者 for 2个xample
<jusss> onlylove: 你晚上下班在家看美剧吗
<jusss> 现在没啥好看的美剧可以看了
<jusss> 每天晚上看好几集2 broke girls才睡
<onlylove> jusss: 我下班回来8点半了，开游戏玩下就10点了
<onlylove> jusss: 看毛美剧
<jusss> onlylove: 看啥游戏？
<jusss> onlylove: 超级玛丽吗
<onlylove> jusss: soul edge
<onlylove> jusss: 玩不
<jusss> onlylove: 格斗类的不完
<jusss> onlylove: 又不能升级打怪爆神器
<onlylove> jusss: 升级打怪爆神器的玩不起
<onlylove> jusss: 啥屠龙宝刀点击就送，单挑BOSS怒刷装备啥的，玩不起
<jusss> onlylove: 日式键盘那个大块的Enter真心丑呀，不明白为啥会出这种键盘，就不知道\键多难按嘛
<onlylove> jusss: 这年头做页游的所谓互联网公司，都在烧钱，比谁更能圈钱
<onlylove> jusss: 日本人按着习惯就好
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上日本人也不一定习惯
<onlylove> jusss: 据说，日本人用了US键盘以后，大呼过瘾的有
<jusss> onlylove: 只要经常按\的人都会喜欢US键盘的，日式的就是反人类的设计
<hoxily> “油腻的师姐在哪里？”
<jusss> onlylove: 你想想当你想按\时一不小心按成了Enter多恶心
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是个富2代多好，
<onlylove> hoxily: 你要补上，我不断的洗澡
<jusss> onlylove: 把我和2代换换身份
<hoxily> jusss: 你之前不是在研究Python的吗？
<jusss> 我就白澳啪啪白人妹子，苹果设备随便买，机械键盘随便拆说不准还有兴趣自己DIY键盘，再也不用为翻gf-w烦心，还能随便去各地旅游
<jusss> hoxily: 我兴趣一直不停在变，玩几天就换别的了
<tryit> jusss, 在启动的配置文件里添加Requires=...就可以了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 装ubuntu的时候强行退出现在硬盘全白了……求求大家看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467972 我真的很难过啊TT 我之前是ubuntu和win8共存，然后ubuntu出了点问题，准备用u盘重装，选择了“已存在ubuntu，删除原有的重新安装”那个选项，然后跳到了选择地区那里，
<^k^>  ─> 接着我又突然不敢往下于是就点了右上角，出现两个选项，一个是suspect貌似，另一个h开头我忘了是 …
<jusss> hoxily: 我刚离职那会在玩lambda演算，后来就开始看美剧，然后就在玩sl4a，和写了个py的bot,然后就搞postfix,再然后发现sasl和证书，然后就开始OpenSSL了，然后昨天就ftps了，今天刚刚搞定lftp,明天接着回归postfix的虚拟用户文件存储问题还有转发还有邮件列表还有看能替代dovecot某些功能不，再然后再回归python改善bot，然后就每天收到一封这里记录的邮ä»
<jusss> hoxily: sssuj 这个就是我的分身，在这已经一周多了
<jusss> hoxily: Ocaml clojure scala还有
<hoxily> jusss: 真厉害。
<jusss> tryit: 比如我用startx启动Xorg,我不写.xinitrc可以用systemd让Xorg启动后自动启动某个软件如xcape麻？
<jusss> hoxily: 厉害个毛，我现在还是一事无成
<jusss> hoxily: 我多希望我是富2代呀，然后就可以过性福的生活
<tryit> jusss, 自己去看man和例子去，没试过
<jusss> tryit: 我还是比较喜欢upstart可以夭折了
<tryit> jusss, 我虽然也不太喜欢systemd，但是多学点东西，没什么大不了的
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：如何校正屏幕色彩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=467973 系统：14.04 笔记本：acer 4755G 去年显示器坏了，买了个新面板自己换上，发现颜色偏黄，请问怎么校准色彩？ 我知道通过设置里的色彩可以导入.icc，但是默认的icc都不适合 由于使用bumblebee，默认下nvidia是
<gebjgd> 周末这里就没有人来聊天  太奇怪了
<gebjgd> mayli_: ping
<onlylove> gebjgd: 周末要睡觉出去玩
<onlylove> gebjgd: 平时上班没办法
<gebjgd> onlylove: 去哪里玩？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 天上人间？
<eve_ouyang> lol,App store被墙了
<onlylove> 墙的好，最好是把跨国企业都墙了
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang 恭喜
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 刷android吧
<eve_ouyang> 世界上最大的局域网即将建成
<eve_ouyang> :P,还好不是我用的手机,我还是用Android
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 抓紧时间移民才是正路
<eve_ouyang> 我老婆说怎么App store上不了
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 你老婆傻  还好你没跟着傻
<eve_ouyang> gebjgd: 一直以来对iphone无爱
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 所以我家没有任何苹果产品
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 老婆提出来过要买 我也没给买过
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 看到时候是跨国企业舍不得中国市场接受审查，还是不和中国玩
<gebjgd> onlylove: 看是什么企业了
<gebjgd> onlylove: 天朝万岁
<onlylove> gebjgd: 其实我的想法是，他们都不和中国玩是最好的
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 呵呵,但是不可能啊
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 中国这么大一块蛋糕
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 特别是做产品的,好像苹果这些,中国每一年多少的销售额
<gebjgd> onlylove: 傻子 域名多
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 一个企业，如果上市之后，就会被财务报表驱赶
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 到时候考虑的就不是如何发展，而是如何赚钱
<eve_ouyang> 所以嘛~估计好多都会去接受审查了
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 你看下上一阵子的Facebook
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 看样子他就是想进入中国了,各种谈
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 它进入中国有毛用
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 好像Google那样的企业,不多了,看下GFW把Google的产品墙得成了什么样子了
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 别提google
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: facebook只是觉得自己进入中国，会赚钱，实际上它会赚钱么》
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 个人观点，并不
<Ukari> facebook的网络价值大啊
<Ukari> 用户更容易选择他
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 那也不是那么说,会个公司都会有自己的想法,或许他觉得会比本土的更有竞争力
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 呵呵,当然,这也是个人观点
<Ukari> 网络的价值和用户数量的平方成正比
<eve_ouyang> Ukari: 也是肯定的
<onlylove> 多少企业觉得自己能在中国赚到钱，又有多少水土不服灰溜溜滚回去的
<Ukari> 中国的用户都是low逼
<eve_ouyang> Ukari: 你看下微信这东西,这两天开始推送各种广告了,晚点推得多了,用户体验更差了,也就费得差不多了
<Ukari> 被百度网盘嫖成那样了，百度网盘还不是照用么
<eve_ouyang> onlylove: 就是赌博嘛
<eve_ouyang> 说到百度,我又想起杀软了
<eve_ouyang> 国内的公司,哎,不多说,大家都知道
<eve_ouyang> 现在用户上网不是怕中毒,是怕中休养软,呵呵
<eve_ouyang> 现在用户上网不是怕中毒,是怕中杀软,呵呵
<eve_ouyang> 在公司里面,被他们各种坑
<Ukari> 杀软最恶心的是关不掉
<onlylove> 不就是利用漏洞推广么，多大点事情
<eve_ouyang> 呵呵,不得不说下百度,说拿家里面,我老婆用的电脑来说吧,平时就她和儿子两个人看下视频,也就是装了一个youku,其他都没装,基本没上什么网站,下载更不用说了,一次我发现电脑怎么那么慢,看了下,原来有个百度卫士在后台运行中
<eve_ouyang> 呵呵,开始菜单没有,程序里面没有
<eve_ouyang> 只有在程序的目录里面找到文件,自己去手动去卸载
<eve_ouyang> 对于这种行为,我真不知道,国内的企业良心都去哪 里了
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 良心有不能用来吃，也不能拿来卖钱
<gebjgd> eve_ouyang: 我家里全是Linux 和android 什么问题都没有
<mr^y> 有啥好愤的，你们不是在这些没良心企业工作，就是即将去这些没良心企业工作，讨论的意义在哪。
<onlylove> eve_ouyang: 解决温饱之前，不要谈良心
<onlylove> mr^y: 来，你给指条明路
<mr^y> 不敢当，下辈子自觉选择easy模式
<Ukari> 我是激进份子，不准备去公司上班
<gebjgd> mr^y: 这是正解
<gebjgd> Ukari: 二代？ 不用上班
<Ukari> 二代还用当激进份子吗
<gebjgd> Ukari: 袭来也是二代  相当的愤啊
<gebjgd> Ukari: 洗净平也是二代  愤的更厉害
<Ukari> 反正编程是个手艺活，农业社会也没有出门上班的道理啊
<onlylove> Ukari: 不上班，是打算开公司，还是讨饭
<onlylove> Ukari: 在中国，编程不是手艺活
<Ukari> 只要不钻进钱眼里面，勉强活下去还是可以的
<onlylove> Ukari: 但愿能勉强活下去
<gebjgd> onlylove: 他想的太美了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 是啊……
<gebjgd> onlylove: 天真的天朝百姓
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我们的生活充满阳光 LOL
<gebjgd> onlylove: XD
<gebjgd> onlylove: 正能量
<gebjgd> NoIE: 去过那边的亚超了么
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-25
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 如何让ubuntu每个工作区只显示该工作区的内容  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474956 如题，在ubuntu上切换工作区的时候，所有工作区1启动的程序，在工作区2也会显示，如何设置，可以使每个工作区向wn10一样只显示当前工作区启动的程序。 zz: qingfeng_forum — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 1-25 7:05
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu只能连接到一个wifi无线网，其他的wifi网连接不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474957 ubuntu已经安装好无线网卡了，可以连接上cmcc网，但是再连接其他的wifi网的时候，总是连接不上。目前的情况是只能连接cmcc网了，其他的wifi连不上。求大
<^k^>  ─> 神帮忙解决。。。 zz: yoshiki — 2016-01-25 10:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu 12.04这个错误可能是需要不存在或不可安装的软件包引起的.或者可能在软件包之间有冲突  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474958 这个错误可能是需要不存在或不可安装的软件包引起的.或者可能在软件包之间有冲突 Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) 但是将要安装 2
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点. 13:20 新年快乐 : 12.44天 
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 你的 .Xresources 在 osx 里面是怎么用的呢
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 不用
<MangHuoEr> 额
<roylez> 难不成你用xterm
<MangHuoEr> roylez: 用 iterm2
<roylez> MangHuoEr: 网上有现成的iterm2 theme，直接导入就好
<leo_> hi
<ubrl> leo_:点点点. 13:46 新年快乐 : 12.43天 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，gpt-get upgrade 到某处卡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474960 如图所示： 刚开始遇到的问题是： “dpkg 被中断,您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg –configure -a解决此问题” 到网上搜索解决问题的方法，按照链接 http://www.uedsc.com/dpkg-sudo-dpkg-configure-a.html 里面的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，gpt-get upgrade 到某处卡住  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474960 如图所示： 刚开始遇到的问题是： “dpkg 被中断,您必须手工运行 sudo dpkg –configure -a解决此问题” 到网上搜索解决问题的方法，按照链接 http://www.uedsc.com/dpkg-sudo-dpkg-configure-a.html 里面的
<onlylove__> MangHuoEr: 你都开始用果果机了？
<MangHuoEr> onlylove__: 对啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove__: 黑的
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助~小白想实现一个跳转的功能，谁能帮我写一段脚本~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474965 当我执行/opt/Citrix/ICAClient/Selfservice --icaroot /opt/Citrix/ICAClient这条命令的时候，同时执行xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3" /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/Selfservice --icaroot /opt/Citrix/ICAClient是开启citri
<^k^>  ─> x recevier登陆器的命令 现在问题在这里，当我关掉citrix recevier的时候，希望 同时能够运行 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助~小白想实现一个跳转的功能，谁能帮我写一段脚本~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474968 当我执行/opt/Citrix/ICAClient/Selfservice --icaroot /opt/Citrix/ICAClient这条命令的时候，同时执行xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3" /opt/Citrix/ICAClient/Selfservice --icaroot /opt/Citrix/ICAClient是开启citr
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点. 14:56 新年快乐 : 12.38天 
<biubiubiu> onlylove hi
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • Bash中如何使用管道限制coproc命令产生的子进程  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474970 coproc命令 语法： coproc cmd coproc mycmd { cmd ; } 示例： root@debian:~# cat coproc.sh #!/bin/bash for i in `seq 101 150` do coproc myscp { scp -r ~/scripts root@192.168.2.${i}:/root &> /dev/null && echo $? || echo $? ; } PID
<Zheng> whois biubiubiu
<Zheng> is there anybody here?
<biubiubiu> no
<Zheng> lol
<tldr`> no
<birdzhang> lol
<biubiubiu> test
<ubrl> biubiubiu:点点点. 15:18 新年快乐 : 12.36天 
<biubiubiu> ubrl: 新年快乐
<ubrl> biubiubiu, 新年快乐在你身上，不明身份的人。 15:18 新年快乐 : 12.36天 
<biubiubiu> ubrl: ...
<ubrl> biubiubiu, 休息一下.. 15:19 新年快乐 : 12.36天 
<biubiubiu> onlylove__: 下午好
<^k^> chihchun: 拜MX4MX5菊苣，顺便求发手机
<chihchun> ^k^: 请问你是谁？:p
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请教关于linux上面时区设置问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474971 在linux中，将时区设置为美国中部时区 # TZ='America/Chicago'; export TZ 按照世界时区图，美国中部的时区是西6区，芝加哥也在西6区 但是执行时区查询 # date -R Sun, 13 Mar 2016 05:12:37 -0500 得出来的
<^k^>  ─> 居然是西5区。 我对照了一下win7上面的时区设置，美国中部时区确实是西6区。 希望有大 …
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: osx 的 x 挺好用啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 果果自己做的，和xorg没啥关系，quartz还是啥的
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 反正好用
<onlylove__> MangHuoEr: 用久了你就会觉得也就那么回事，和windows一个德行，我记得淫王貌似赞过这个
<MangHuoEr> onlylove__: windows 的 terminal 不行啊
<onlylove__> MangHuoEr: 等 nyfair牛牛来了，你找她请教下powershell
<MangHuoEr> onlylove__: 不
<MangHuoEr> onlylove__: 不找她虐
<onlylove__> MangHuoEr: 她保管把bash喷的一无是处
<yunfan> onlylove__: 来了啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 我有个项目是fork一个人的 我做了些修改 然后现在他有新更新 我怎么把他新更新的弄到我的仓库里 ？
<onlylove__> 看着需要改的地方没有动手的想法
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点. 16:29 新年快乐 : 12.31天 
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iMadper 帮我抽的奖呢?
<huntxu> harajuku: gfrog的id又是啥了现在
<harajuku> huntxu: 我没找到 可能没来吧
<onlylove1> huntxu: 你找CCIE蛙做啥
<huntxu> onlylove1: 当然是咨询cisco交换机的问题啊 :/
<onlylove1> huntxu: 今天没来， 记得应该是howisgoing这样的
<harajuku> huntxu: 来了
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 没中...
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 可是你来了我的问题已经解决了 lol
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 一百块倒是给我了...
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: 你木有中奖？
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItG1ing: 对啊
<HowIsItG1ing> huntxu: 好，债见
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: 鶸
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 这样不好吧
<MangHuoEr> 我擦
<MangHuoEr> 这是个啥字儿
 * HowIsItG1ing NUC真太tmd爽了啊啊啊啊啊
<HowIsItG1ing> 巴掌大的i7盒子
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 噢，那还是问一下
<HowIsItG1ing> 爽翻
<onlylove1_> MangHuoEr: 和制汉字的样子，你要拆开看
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: C家的交换机port-channel的mode强设置成on，是不是对面那端也得是C家的交换机一样设置成on才有效果？
<huntxu> MangHuoEr: 弱鸟
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: onlylove1_ 形声字，你们猜形旁声旁都是啥？
<huntxu> 鶸
<huntxu> 我也可以打出来
<HowIsItG1ing> huntxu: 然而并不是吧
<onlylove1_> HowIsItG1ing: 懒得猜，知道你想表达啥意思就行了
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItG1ing: 。。。
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove1_: 猜出来你就能打出来
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 快解答一下，我还是没明白它的on是啥意思
<MangHuoEr> 鶸
<HowIsItG1ing> huntxu: 哪条命令？ 命令查手册
<MangHuoEr> é°¯
<MangHuoEr> 啊，还有弱鱼
<onlylove1_> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1184896.htm
<ubrl> onlylove1_: ⇪ 鶸_百度百科
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs/switches/lan/catalyst2960x/software/15-0_2_EX/layer2/configuration_guide/b_lay2_152ex_2960-x_cg/b_lay2_152ex_2960-x_cg_chapter_010.html#con_1275725 这个
<ubrl> huntxu: ⇪  Catalyst 2960-X Switch Layer 2 Configuration Guide, Cisco IOS Release 15.0(2)EX - Configuring EtherChannels [Cisco Catalyst 2960-X Series Switches] - Cisco
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: channel-group XX mode on
 * MangHuoEr 想买个灯
 * MangHuoEr 想买个 85 头
<HowIsItG1ing> The on mode forces a port to join an EtherChannel without negotiations huntxu 果然
<MangHuoEr> 可惜过年没奖
<harajuku> huntxu: NUC有点贵...
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItG1ing: 你在 nuc 上装的 osx？
<HowIsItG1ing> 只不过不协商了，然而应该跟个命令指定channel模式
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: 木有，装windows给老爹用了，
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: 我老爹的奔腾D看网页都卡
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 不知道鸟，服务器这边配的是lacp，然后应该发生丢包和撞到stp loop了
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 反正现在改成mode active换lacp就好了，刚才是想问你换了之后有个网卡的carrier就变0了，他们重新配置了下就好了 :/
<onlylove1_> MangHuoEr: nuc倒是和mac mini有点像
<HowIsItG1ing> huntxu: 噫，想起来了，C家设备默认用pagp的，当时考试好像还有一道这样的trouble shooting
<onlylove1_> 我其实理解不了为啥奔腾D看网页都卡，是机器老化了，还是漏电了，或者别的原因
 * HowIsItG1ing 然而三年不摸设备，往光光了
<HowIsItG1ing> s/往/忘/
<onlylove1_> HowIsItG1ing: 高级冷门的忘了，基础的还记得吧
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1_: 是相对的吧
<HowIsItG1ing> onlylove1: 目前浏览器都是内存换时间，老机器内存小，硬盘速度慢
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1_: 没用 4k 的时候我觉得 1080p 也挺清晰
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 现在，没 2k 显示器的笔记本我都不想用
<HowIsItG1ing> MangHuoEr: 于是你每天都忙活二么？
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 我觉得是CPU不行了，现在渣渣网页吃CPU，各种flash，i7都卡死 cc HowIsItG1ing
<MangHuoEr> 对啊....
<MangHuoEr> 忙 活儿 ~~
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: i7 太渣
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 求赠送1080P屏笔记本
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 所以我才用的双路E5 啊
<huntxu> HowIsItG1ing: 感觉on这个模式是对应服务器上设置round-robin之类的bonding用的 :/
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 求8 channel e7
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 打土豪, 分田地
 * HowIsItG1ing 吹水时间结束，撤退。
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: lol
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 4channel power8也行
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 额，没那么强的
<MangHuoEr> o
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: å°± E5
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 用浏览器不卡
<onlylove1> MangHuoEr: 我手机mtk的浏览器都不卡
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 那看怎么定义卡了
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 编译 kernel 超过 5 分钟我就觉得卡啊
<MangHuoEr> onlylove1: 硬盘写入速度小于 1G 我就觉得卡
<MangHuoEr> lol
 * MangHuoEr 炫富结束，板砖
<onlylove1_> MangHuoEr: 1G的吞吐，你pcie口的intel ssd raid0？
<onlylove1_> MangHuoEr: 我当初编译openwrt，3小时都没说啥
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: ...
<huntxu> onlylove1_: openwrt编译一点都不辛苦
<huntxu> onlylove1_: 辛苦的过程是拉！代！码！
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 17:03 新年快乐 : 12.29天 
<onlylove> 猫猫的妹子想拉我去做kernel测试……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请各位神指点我该下哪个版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474972 SSD坏掉了 返修中 想下个LINUX刻盘先用着 记得以前是LIVE版的 现在还是吗？ zz: bjsm — 2016-01-25 17:01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 请各位神指点我该下哪个版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474973 SSD坏掉了 返修中 想下个LINUX刻盘先用着 记得以前是LIVE版的 现在还是吗？ zz: bjsm — 2016-01-25 17:01
<onlylove1__> huntxu: 你觉得我这网，pull代码效果如何
<huntxu> onlylove: 我又没用过你的网我怎么知道 =.=
<yunfan> onlylove1: 去搞定妹子
<yunfan> 我有个项目是fork一个人的 我做了些修改 然后现在他有新更新 我怎么把他新更新的弄到我的仓库里 ？  cc huntxu ?
<MangHuoEr> HowIsItG1ing: 副厂灯你用过不
<huntxu> yunfan: git remote add upstream XXX, git fetch upstream some-branch, git rebase upstream/some-branch
<huntxu> yunfan: 是要这几个不
<yunfan> huntxu: 还要rebase?
<yunfan> huntxu: 然后怎么合并some-branch到主分支？
<huntxu> yunfan: 你如果没打算提交给它，那用merge也行啊
<yunfan> huntxu: git merge some-branch ? 这样 ？
<huntxu> yunfan: merge upstream/some-branch
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助高手写一段脚本~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474974 刚才发那个帖子感觉太模糊了 这样子吧，当我结束掉一个进程以后，接住就关机 进程名是wfica， 结束进程的命令是kill -9 $(pidof wfica) 求指点~ 我想知道怎么去定义这个进程 zz: yaozhu — 2016-01-25 17:19
<huntxu> yunfan: 先把它的链接加到remote里面，再去fetch那个remote里的那个分支，再合并或者rebase
<yunfan> huntxu: ok
<yunfan> huntxu: 假如想提交给他们呢？
<huntxu> yunfan: 那最后一步就rebase啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> huntxu: 好吧
<yunfan> huntxu: git fetch的时候怎么指定fetched的分支在本地的名字？ 我要fetch master 但是不想覆盖本地的master
<huntxu> yunfan: git fetch XX master就行，不要冒号后面那堆
<huntxu> yunfan: 这样子不会覆盖，在你的本地只能用XX/master访问到
<yunfan> huntxu: 那我就放心了
<yunfan> huntxu: thanks
<yunfan> huntxu: 我用 git checkout upstream/master 他跟我说要搞什么什么 我真的很痛恨git这些设计
<yunfan> hg用起来一点毛病都没有 就是存储层没git先进
<huntxu> yunfan: 你为什么要checkout
<yunfan> huntxu: 切过去看看他的到底是些什么内容
<huntxu> yunfan: 那也应该是 git checkout -b temp upstream/master
<huntxu> 况且通常没必要这么做啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 为何不能直接切过去呢 这个真是
<huntxu> git log ..upstream/upstream看改动，git diff upstream/master -- some_file看区别
<yunfan> huntxu: ok 我试试
<huntxu> 反正我很少这么干，对我影响不大
<yunfan> huntxu: git merge upstream/master 就可以merge到当前分支对吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 嗯
<huntxu> fetch了的话
<yunfan> huntxu: shit 我当初头脑一热 给个俄罗斯服务器改插件 如今对方成了我的pm了
<huntxu> ...
<yunfan> huntxu: 邮件催修改 lol
<onlylove1> yunfan: 那个妹子之前给我打过电话的……没准 iMadper还认识，vivian，不过我举了，今天在这边做测试简直想砸桌子，手动都过不了，还自动呢
<onlylove1> yunfan: 反正我觉得要是继续玩测试，我真的没法回头了
<yunfan> onlylove1: 先过去挪挪窝 2016日子不好过
<yunfan> onlylove1: 做测试也可以写代码
<yunfan> onlylove1: 你以前没这个意识 现在可以有了嘛
<onlylove__> test
<ubrl> onlylove__:点点点. 17:48 新年快乐 : 12.26天 
<onlylove__> yunfan: 来不及了，不好过就不好过吧
<yunfan> onlylove__: 你还是需要存点钱的 所以我看你可以考虑去
<yunfan> onlylove__: 至少不要待在目前这地方受气 或者去无锡也成
<onlylove1> test
<ubrl> onlylove1:点点点. 17:54 新年快乐 : 12.25天 
<onlylove1> yunfan: 估计无锡的网络也这熊样，而且要命的是，之前citrix那个恶心我的人就是无锡的，直接没想去的想法
<yunfan> onlylove1: 应该不会 无锡没那么多人 搞不好网络好得跟我这里一样呢
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我现在用着100m的移动网络 质量比电信还好
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你不知道我司的情况
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我司的宽带是项目组向公司花钱买的
<onlylove1> yunfan: 你没看错，项目组花钱买
<onlylove1> yunfan: 如果鼠标什么的坏了，也是项目组花钱找公司买，买个鼠标半个月买下那是快的
<yunfan> onlylove1: 我司的烂网络是教育网 额
<onlylove1> yunfan: 教育网不会给你随便断连接吧
<onlylove1> yunfan: 我司这就是限制带宽加连接时间
<onlylove1> yunfan: 自己出钱买宽带不说，还TM各种限制
<yunfan> onlylove1: 好吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 龙龙的理想 : 爸爸妈妈想知道龙龙将来的理想,问道:"龙龙,你长大了想当个什么样的人?"龙龙回答说:"如果我长大了是个男人的话,我就要开火车；如果长大了是个女人的话,那我就当列车员。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-26
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • apt-get安装软件老出问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474977 每次用apt-get安装一个软件，总是在最后出现一堆出错信息： dpkg: error processing package ubuntu-desktop (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already Errors were enc
<^k^>  ─> ountered while processing: gconf2 aisleriot apturl compiz-gnome compiz gnome-terminal-data gnome-terminal python-ibus …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不误反误 :    有个狠心的儿子,一贯违背父令,故意与其父唱反调。俗话说"知子莫如父",其父临死时故意留下遗嘱说:"一定把我葬于水中。"实指望他的不肖儿子违背遗嘱,才得以葬于土中。其父死后,这位逆子暗自反悔道:"我平时一贯违背父命,现在父亲已死,这次绝不敢
<^k^>  ─> 再违背父亲的意愿了。"于是专门挖了水坑,把其父葬在里面。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级ubuntu15.10后如何设置以root用户登录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474979 ubuntu升级15.10升级后怎么开机用root登录，哪位大侠指导一下。 zz: uqsjsj — 2016-01-26 10:05
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 双网卡登录ssh的问题.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474980 有2张无线网卡, 一张BCM4312 一张R8188EU BCM4312 wlan0 连接ssid A ,IP 192.168.1.60 R8188EU wlan1 连接ssid B ,IP 192.168.100.152 一台windows电脑在ssid B,,成功连接,而在ssid A的时候,连接不上. ssid B的路由器中继在ssi
<^k^>  ─> d A的上.,不知道是否和这有关. zz: 帥氣尐啉 — 2016-01-26 11:51
<luobo> 都回家了吗？
 * luobo 吃饭
<^k^> tryit: 拜高管
<luobo>  我很痛苦啊
<luobo> 可能药吃少了
<luobo> lainme: 你还在啊，这都多长时间了
<lainme> luobo: 既然知道我在，那你也在这里很长时间了啊
<luobo> lainme: 不一样的
<luobo> lainme: 我是男的，你呢？
<lainme> luobo: 有关系？
<luobo> lainme: 当年一句话就把你惹毛了
<luobo> lainme: 没有关系
<lainme> luobo: 我都不记得了。不过下次拿op可以考虑补踢一次
<luobo`>  iMadper: 加o是什么权限
<iMadper> luobo`: 不知道.
<iMadper> o就是open的意思吧.
<luobo`> iMadper: 我还像被人顶了，我才发现
<luobo`> iMadper: 你就这么喜欢给妹子加o啊
<iMadper> luobo`: 啥?
<zxxxx> ...
<zxxxx> 枪打出头鸟。。。
<luobo`> 我操，得罪多久前的事了
<luobo`> 还踢我
<luobo`> iMadper: 不公平啊
<iMadper> luobo`: 被妹子踢还不开心?
<luobo`> iMadper: 看来你有SM倾向
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<luobo`> iMadper: 问个问题，你用emacs，那emacs中shell的C-u功能被什么替代了
<iMadper> luobo`: 你说的是哪个shell? term嘛?
<luobo`> iMadper: 就是在emacs中开的shell
<iMadper> luobo`: emacs
<iMadper> luobo`: emacs里面很多shell实现啊, built-in的就有仨
<iMadper> luobo`: shell / eshell /term
<iMadper> 除了term, 剩下俩都巨难用
<luobo`> iMadper:我用的zsh
<luobo`> iMadper: C-u是清除光标之前的内容，或者是剪切
<luobo`> iMadper: shell都这样
<iMadper> luobo`: 我说的是终端模拟器
<iMadper> luobo`: 你跟我扯zsh...
<luobo`> iMadper: 我没文化
<luobo`> iMadper: 你顺着我的意思
<iMadper> luobo`: 我就是没听懂你在说啥啊.  你想删除光标前的单词?
<luobo`> iMadper: 是所有单词
<iMadper> luobo`: C
<iMadper> luobo`: C-u啊. 如果你用term作为终端模拟器的话
<iMadper> luobo`: M-x term
<luobo`> iMadper:我悟到了
<luobo`> iMadper: 我用的是M-x shell
<luobo`> iMadper: 这么搞,C-c, C-u就行了
<luobo`> iMadper: erc中一样
<luobo`> iMadper: 我也知道你说的终端模拟器，咱俩刚才不在一个频道，抱歉
<luobo`> iMadper: 你们现在用这个了吗？https://github.com/Debian/apt.git
<ubrl> ⇪ t: GitHub - Debian/apt: Mirror of the apt git respository
<genophy> 这里有人学单片机的么？
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 无法进入BIOS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474988 ASUS X550C安装了Ubuntu 14.04，单系统，开机按F12没有办法进入BIOS了，还是直接进入Ubuntu，之前是windows系统的时候是可以的。请问是Ubuntu的原因吗？ zz: jeka — 2016-01-26 16:23
<yunfan> 你们有谁认识在新西兰的华人？ 我有个朋友想咨询下在中国做生意的事情 他是澳洲人 住在新西兰
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 这层最漂亮的妹子搬走了啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 哪个啊?
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 没见到过漂亮的啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 卖家具呢
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我看看去
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 少侠好重口
<luobo> iMadper: 操，又给妹子加o去了
<MangHuoEr> lol
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 好看啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你tm怎么会觉得这个妹子最漂亮?
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 人这周就搬走了哎
<iMadper> 来得及啊
<iMadper> 还有三天呢
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 算了
<genophy> 好高端。。。
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 没听到么，人今天要去看病
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 看什么病啊
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你去陪人家挂号啊
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 这我哪知道去
<MangHuoEr> 4500 一个号呢
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你得去协助治疗啊
<yuning> 大铁棍子医院, 找捅主任
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 这么贵啊, 那还是算了.
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:49f6c565fa92c06a74247eca0dc3f41e cc yuning
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: nsfw?
<MangHuoEr> 啊？
<MangHuoEr> 啥事 nsfw
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 这个啊, 这个我看了
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 没办法.
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> 有小米的胸么？
<MangHuoEr> O0XX|Qiong: 帅哥来了
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuoEr: 最近忙什么呢？
<MangHuoEr> O0XX|Qiong: 还是老摊子嘛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 白老板最近胖了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuoEr: 黑苹果？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 好久没见, 胖了不少啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你哪看出我胖了？
<MangHuoEr> O0XX|Qiong: 那个早都折腾完了，后来折腾空气净化器，现在也折腾完了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你一上线, 感觉频道拥挤了很多.
 * O0XX|Qiong 滚~
 * O0XX|Qiong 求小米的兄贵上线
<MangHuoEr> O0XX|Qiong: 红米3 好玩？
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuoEr: 合适..
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuoEr: 穷，买不起水果
<MangHuoEr> ....
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  snappy还好玩？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你还不如问我最近又胖了多少
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu server 14 双网卡问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474989 各位， 我在一台双网卡工控机上装了Ubuntu server，断电开机之后，ifconfig -a只能看到一个网口。lshw -class network 发现第二个网口没有logic name。如下： *-network description: Ethernet interface prod
<^k^>  ─> uct: RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. physical id: 0 …
<jusss> HEVC X264 H264 MKV MP4 都是什么呀？
<jusss> 有文章很好的介绍吗
<iMadper> jusss: 都是垃圾, 去看rmhd
<yunfan> iMadper: 玩openwrt么
<iMadper> yunfan: 不玩, 坚定用原生固件.
<jusss> yunfan: openwrt怎么了？
<jusss> nyfair牛牛怎么没在呀，好长时间没在这看见她了
<yunfan> jusss: 怎么给他编译新包？
<yunfan> 我这个 mt7620a平台没找到toolchain
<jusss> yunfan: 下sdk
<jusss> yunfan: 去官网找它的sdk, sdk里自带toolchain
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 渣渣
<yunfan> jusss: 官网哪里有
<jusss> yunfan: http://downloads.openwrt.org/
<yunfan> jusss: 不是吧 歹老
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 席席
<ubrl> ⇪ f: OpenWrt Downloads
<jusss> roylez: 牛牛来给我讲讲h264 x264 mkv mp4什么的
<yunfan> jusss: 啊 我没注意 package前面有sdk!!!
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: roylez 只知道pornhub, 91porn, sexinsex, aitaotu, t66y什么的
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 他哪知道这么gaoji的东西
<iMadper> 还有sex8
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 下班了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 没呢
<yunfan> jusss: 这个事情很诡异 他们提供的是 linaro的 可是这是mips芯片 linaro是搞arm优化
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|Sleeping: 等下班呢
<iMadper|Sleeping> O0XX|Qiong: 我下班了
<jusss> yunfan: 这我就不清楚了，是不是你型号没找对
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 牛牛那你来给我简单介绍下可好
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 都是用来存片的，简单布？
<jusss> 天朝封了wikipedia的中文页面缺不封en，有点奇葩
<yunfan> jusss: 可见天朝防火墙的目的是阻止一般人 而不是精英
<yunfan> jusss: 又可见英文多重要
<luobo>  /channel #linuxcn
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求助，怎么完全卸载conky conky-colors  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474990 刚安装的时候为了好看就把conky和conky-colors给装上了，现在发现完全没必要，想问下怎么完全卸载啊，特别是conky-colors，是源码安装的，但是源码弄丢了，想问下怎么手动卸载干净啊 zz: 小包
<^k^>  ─> _ — 2016-01-26 17:46
<yunfan> jusss: 有没有文档教你怎么用toolchain的？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,我也不知道，不过貌似
<jusss> yunfan: https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/start
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Documentation [OpenWrt Wiki]
<jusss> yunfan: here, https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howtobuild/single.package
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How to Build a Single Package [OpenWrt Wiki]
<jusss> 不过百度一下，一大堆中文的这种东西，更容易上手。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 大神，你还没飞升咋
<yunfan> jusss: openwrt的how to build a single package只是build他已经有的 都做好了许多他的目录和配置
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我又没有得道
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 或且我幻想的是  劫魔仙道
 * CyrusYzGTt 是小说狂
<jusss> yunfan: 你只需要找到那个类似arch的PKGBUILD文件就能编译，那种文件可以去github上找Openwrt
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • unity左侧启动栏双击图标系统崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474991 操作系统： ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 因为只有一个程序开多个窗口才需要双击图标，所以刚发现这个问题！ 可以确定的是最初是没有这个问题的。 求解决办法！ 真是抓狂啊！ zz: Grook — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 1-26 17:58
<jusss> yunfan: 百度下有很多中文的教程的
<cherrot> 当当呢
<yunfan> jusss: 娘的 我刚编译了一个 编译过了 但是不能执行
<jusss> yunfan: 安装后不能执行？你编译的啥包
<yunfan> jusss: 诶 是没指定参数 编译成了 x86_64的
<yunfan> 我不知道怎么设置 这些参数太烦了
<jusss> wait a minute
<jusss> yunfan: make menuconfig
<jusss> yunfan: 里面会让你指定芯片类型的
<jusss> 别下错sdk... 找对openwrt ROM的版本号，然后版本号里找对芯片型号
<yunfan> jusss: 我直接在源里下的
<jusss> yunfan: 哪个源
<jusss> openwrt用的是opkg包管理器，编译过后，用opkg install xxx安装后再执行
<yunfan> jusss: http://openwrt.mrx.one/barrier_breaker/14.07/ramips/mt7620a/  jusss
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Index of /barrier_breaker/14.07/ramips/mt7620a/
<yunfan> jusss: 我要编译的是他官方没有的包 看来我需要写makefile 额
<jusss> yunfan: 你自己写的包？
<yunfan> jusss: 不是 dvtm 我想编译起来用 代替tmux
<yunfan> jusss: 他官方的feed里并没有 但是源码我可以从dvtm下 所以我想知道如何编译这个源码 让他可以跑在我的路由上
<jusss> yunfan: 那你手写吧，爱莫能助
<yunfan> jusss: 真想fuck 他们
<yunfan> jusss: 现在只有bintuils可以用了
<jusss> yunfan: 用dvtm的Makefile不行？
<jusss> dvtm自带的Makefile
<jusss> 把指定文件放到指定目录，设置好环境变量
<yunfan> jusss: tmd, 是dvtm作者的makefile有问题
<yunfan> jusss: 他写的 config.mk 里 cc ?= 这种方式来指定 gcc位置 结果在我这里根本没起作用 我改成 cc = 就可以了 fuck
<yunfan> jusss: 不过还得继续编译依赖库 ncursesw
<jusss> yunfan: 我说老老实实用screen多好。。。我试了下tumx感觉没啥区别。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 遇到这种依赖问题才是最麻烦的，一个依赖另一个，我编译aria时差点恶心死我
<yunfan> jusss: dvtm更小巧 没办法 我的路由现在已经没有空间了
<yunfan> 真是坑跌 ram 128m flash只有16m
<jusss> aria2官方编译的不支持magnet,你说要它有何用，还得我自己编译，幸亏aira2依赖就5个多，要是10多个我就不编了
<jusss> yunfan: 编译真的等于慢性自杀，前段时间编译android上的shadowsocks恶心了2天也没通过，需要下google的android全家桶，破网速没法搞最终作罢
<jusss> 作者用的scala,然后scala的sbt是个边编边下包的东东，我这破网速光在sbt这就耗费了2小时，太恶心了
<yunfan> jusss: 这都是gnu那一套讨厌
<yunfan> jusss: 这种自动化的工具很容易不小心引进一个大坑 我有一次装个小软件 结果依赖asciidoc 然后apt说要下几百mb
<yunfan> https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/devel/packages jusss 找到个文档说怎么创建包的
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Creating packages [OpenWrt Wiki]
<jusss> yunfan: 得手写Makefile？没工具生成？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 编译完成cuda的samples后要怎样去示例演示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474992 按照博客的步骤（http://blog.csdn.net/FRD2009041510/article/details/42042807） 我已经到了这里 原文说“在...NVIDIA_CUDA-6.0_Samples/bin/armv7/linux/release/gnueabihf/路径下完成已提供的例子即可。”
<^k^>  ─> 这里他把详细的做法省略了，怎么样才能看到类似博文最后的效果图： zz: 山雨欲来风满 …
<yunfan> jusss: 我按照这个文档写了个makefile 现在看起来生成ipk了 还没测试能不能用
<yunfan> jusss: 是我2b 我应该多看文档少吐草
<jusss> yunfan: 手写的？ opkg install xxx装上去看能用了不
<yunfan> jusss: 搞定了 生成了 ipk文件 也安装成功能用了
<yunfan> jusss: 不知道如何回馈社区
<jusss> yunfan: 你发的那个链接最下边有写
<yunfan> jusss: 我修饰下 我现在给他放 net下面 明显不对
<yunfan> jusss: 如果要给人提交patch 是创建个分支给他 还是直接提交在我自己的fork的master下再给他们？
<jusss> yunfan: 我没搞过，不知道
<jusss> yunfan: 去#openwrt问下
<jusss> 或者邮件列表
<jusss> 不过我感觉邮件列表是个很不靠谱的东西，因为没人搭理。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 我刚才在#openwrt问 也并没有搭理我
<jusss> yunfan: 这就是社区不活跃的问题。。。如果是python问题或者emacs问题，都抢着回答 LOL
<yunfan> jusss: 可能是问题太白痴了
<jusss> 上次在#python有人问怎么装py的包，都延伸讨论到了那个哪个发行版好还有怎么装arch, 最后被管理员强制喊停了，真是太热情了
<jusss> yunfan: 你的Makefile会放到你的github上面吗？
<jusss> yunfan: 我去复制下，看看怎么手改的，我对Makefile一点不通
<yunfan> jusss: 就是啊 等我fork
<yunfan> jusss: 看了下 openwrt/packages 的log 看起来他们并不care你用的哪个分支
<jusss> yunfan: 我在ffmpeg转h.265的mkv成mp4 风扇嗡嗡的，
<yunfan> jusss: push上去了 yunfan/packages
<jusss> yunfan: 链接？
<jusss> yunfan: 看到了
<yunfan> jusss: 发了个pull request
<yunfan> jusss: 过几天再发forth相关的
<jusss> yunfan: 你这真是forth痴
<yunfan> jusss: 很明显forth更小巧 更适合openwrt的环境啊
<jusss> yunfan: 我前段时间看了点scheme，然后发现里面的概念都很厉害，但是对于当前都没用。。。我现在还是好好学python吧
<jusss> yunfan: 这种远古语言，都不实用呀
<yunfan> jusss: 如果你想以后继续搞scheme 可以在python里多用点list comprehension来热身
<yunfan> jusss: 谁说的 clojure就更倾向于scheme
<jusss> yunfan: 我还打算看看smalltalk，看看到底啥是OOP, 可是连个中文教程都没。。。我还是看Python的oop吧， 严格来说clojure不算scheme
<yunfan> jusss: 我知道啊 但是他的设计更倾向于scheme
<yunfan> jusss: 你还不如看看 programming in lua
<jusss> yunfan: 因为clojure的不支持尾递归优化, 而尾递归优化是scheme的标准，当然还有其它一大坨特性clojure都没有，比如continuation
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯，打算学点lua,但是怕学多都不烂
<yunfan> jusss: clojure不支持尾递归是因为jvm的限制 额
<jusss> yunfan: 你看现在流行的 go scala erlang rust blablabla一大堆语言呢
<yunfan> jusss: go/rust是一个级别的 scala/erlang不用管
<jusss> yunfan: 其实用点技巧也应该可以让clojure支持尾递归优化，不过那种技巧不安全，py也不支持尾递归优化，但有个写py的直接在递归时操作栈帧来实现尾递归优化，然后我去#python问了下，哪里的人说这种技巧太危险
<jusss> yunfan: 现在发现学语言跟做数学题一样，都是学习技巧的，或者当语言自带特性时就不用管技巧了
<jusss> 现在貌似越来越流行函数式编程，函数式编程副作用少，在多线程方面有优势
<yunfan> jusss: clojure是编译语言 没有vm 不能像python那样干
<jusss> yunfan: 好吧。。。竟然搞了个编译语言
<yunfan> jusss: 也许可以自己折腾另外个栈
<jusss> 我还以为解释型的
<yunfan> jusss: 你没看到人家号称自己是jvm语言 如果是解释型 不必绑定在jvm上
<yunfan> jusss: 而且clojure跟java可以随便互调用 这肯定是编译过的
<jusss> yunfan: clojure都是编译类的了，还和scheme扯个毛边呀，函数式那种动态修改都没
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • windows下安装ubuntu遇到的奇怪障碍  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474993 之前安装的windows7，后来重装了win8，win10出来后在win8基础上用腾讯升级了win10；64位的。 之前做过winodws下硬盘安装ubuntu双系统。是在32位win7下一台旧笔记本. 中间丢下过一段时间，最近
<^k^>  ─> 想重新投入ubuntu的怀抱，决定在新的这台台式机上也安装。 一样是按照以前的方法，easy …
<yunfan> jusss: 刚才那个pr 人家给我挑了个刺说copyright 写错了 额
<yunfan> jusss: 他可以动态编译啊 现在的解释语言不都是动态编译么
<jusss> yunfan: 我看到了 wrong year of copyright...
<jusss> yunfan: 我看电影去了，bye
<yunfan> 额 没人
<kuochung> hi 有木有哇亲　
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<FJKong> ^k^: ...
<gebjgd> cherrot, 切肉托
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 常用软件 安装列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474995 自动安装、配置的bash shell脚本： https://github.com/kashu/Xubuntu_install 安装UNetbootin，U盘系统制作工具 #add-apt-repository -y ppa:gezakovacs/ppa #apt-fast update #apt-fast install unetbootin 小企鹅中文输入法，非常优秀的中文输入
<^k^>  ─> 法（注：这里安装的是：五笔拼音输入法） add-apt-repository -y ppa:fcitx-team/nightly apt-fast upda …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-27
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？阿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=474998 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？ 有什么方法可以确定一个ttyS口吗？ 还是每次安装ubuntu的系统，串口就发生变化？ 求大神
<^k^>  ─> 。 zz: WintceJ — 2016-01-27 9:02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？ 有什么方法可以确定一个ttyS口吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475000 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？ 有什么方法可以确定一个ttyS口吗？ 还是每次安装ubuntu的系
<^k^>  ─> 统，串口就发生变化？ 求大神。 zz: WintceJ — 2016-01-27 9:04
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？ 有什么方法可以确定一个ttyS口吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475001 两台机器安装ubuntu之后，com6分别对应ttyS6和ttyS5，是为什么呢？ 有什么方法可以确定一个ttyS口吗？ 还是每次安装ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u的系统，串口就发生变化？ 求大神。 zz: WintceJ — 2016-01-27 9:05
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • LFS 7.7系统无法进行CPU多核启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475002 如题，最近将制作完成的LFS 7.7系统安装到一台配置较老的网络服务器(机器本身是有两个CPU处理器的)上，发现无法CPU多核启动。 /boot/grub/grub.cfg文件配置如下： ===================================== # B
<^k^>  ─> egin /boot/grub/grub.cfg set default=0 set timeout=5 insmod ext4 set root=(hd0,1) menuentry "Linux 3.19-lfs-7.7" { li …
<dengxinjun> 有人吗？
<ubrl> dengxinjun:点点点. 09:21 新年快乐 : 10.61天 
<dengxinjun> 终于找到组织了
<dengxinjun> Is there the man in the chat room?
<iMadper|Sleeping> .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu上编译器的选择问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475004 大神们好，我想在ubuntu上执行opencv的程序，我用的处理器是NVIDIA Tegra K1，也就是说我们一定是要用opencv4tegra来加速的。我们之前一直是用vs进行程序编写，为了开发周期的考虑，我们尽量避免
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu上编译器的选择问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475005 大神们好，我想在ubuntu上执行opencv的程序，我用的处理器是NVIDIA Tegra K1，也就是说我们一定是要用opencv4tegra来加速的。我们之前一直是用vs进行程序编写，为了开发周期的考虑，我们尽量避免
<yunfan> chromebook flip到货了 手感非常好
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • U盘装Ubuntu只有一个点在动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475006 以前装kubuntu也没问题，最近格了硬盘，就成这样了。走完了前面那个有一个键盘的启动界面就成这样，不是U盘问题，我在我爸的机上能启动。 zz: Hu_dada — 2016-01-27 11:21
<jack_> 频道好冷清啊
<iMadper> https://pic3.zhimg.com/5bec09031934f4d6ee544bea0d32e756_r.jpg
<genophy> 请问，如何重新挂在鼠标？
<genophy> 请问，如何重新挂载鼠标？
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 蛤?
<MangHuoEr> yunfan: 求送闲置 chromebook
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 强制休假啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 求送闲置 chromebook
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 还是菲律宾妓女呢啊
<MangHuoEr> genophy: 用无线鼠标就不用挂啊
<iMadper> genophy: 为啥要"挂载"鼠标?
<genophy> 我的ubuntu开机的时候，有一定几率加载不到逻辑游戏鼠标的板载存储。拔下鼠标usb接口，再接就好了。想使用命令直接重新加载鼠标
<genophy> 逻辑-》 罗技
<iMadper> genophy: 所以你找不到的是存储设备, 不是鼠标啊
<genophy> iMadper ,恩。。也许应该是描述成 重新加载usb设备
<iMadper> genophy: 你先看看dev下面有没有存储设备的节点出来. 没有的话就没救了
<genophy> iMadper,usb鼠标应该不是dev的存储设备。估计我得学点驱动开发，然后让usb断电再通电。。
<iMadper> genophy: 别闹. 你的usb当然是有两个设备了.
<iMadper> genophy: 除了鼠标估计还有个blk
<genophy> 恩。。lsusb :    Bus 003 Device 005: ID 046d:c24e Logitech, Inc. G500s Laser Gaming Mouse
<genophy> iMadper,恩，这个问题暂时不弄了。。就先插拔usb接口凑合着用。等以后看看有没有linux专门用的多按键的鼠标。
<iMadper> genophy: .
<genophy> 现在一般什么社交游戏比较全球化？还是 second life？
<iMadper> genophy: 不用内置存储, 你获取不到keycode?
<iMadper> genophy: 能获取到就可以自己做keybinding啊
<genophy> iMadper,能获取到，不过是最原始的keycode，左侧键是浏览器的进退。在系统设置的key中却无法捕捉到，无法编辑。。但是·正常 的加载驱动，就会捕捉到我设置的 音乐下一曲 上一曲。
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: http://img.rayi.cn/images//20150612/6f2674631646b84d.jpg 你看耳机的标和这个金正N的标像不像
<iMadper> genophy: hwdb里面捕获应该可以的
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: ... ...
<genophy> iMadper,嗯，先这样吧。突然感觉不太碍事，至少我现在用着正常了。。
<iMadper> genophy: 我的MSergo4k, 滚轮都被我绑定了
 * iMadper 求有缘人赠送MS Ergo 6K
 * iMadper 要套装
<genophy> iMadper ，有滚轮的键盘？好厉害
<genophy> 不太了解msergo4k。我搜除了 这个网址，http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/18/%23ubuntu-cn.txt   。 竟然是匿名。。
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=5.92 KiB ; type=text/plain
<iMadper> genophy: 微软 人提供学 4000
<genophy> iMadper, 了解。
<genophy> iMadper, 我还是比较倾向cherry和 hhkb这样的.对微软没太多好感
<iMadper> genophy: 机械键盘我的都放家里吃灰了, 不好用.
<iMadper> genophy: hhkb试过别人的, 不好用.
<iMadper> genophy: 好键盘我比较推荐的是: Truly Ergonomic
<iMadper> genophy: 不过买不起, 所以ergo4000凑合用
<genophy> iMadper, 恩，我刚用机械键盘也不习惯，总感觉空隙很小。但是用惯了就感觉很舒服。
<iMadper> genophy: 我用了四年多之后放家里吃灰了
<iMadper> genophy: 用再久也没有人体工学的舒服
<iMadper> genophy: 毕竟四年也不够我进化成歪的手腕...
<genophy> iMadper, 恩，也是。后续我也考虑下人体工程的键盘
<iMadper> genophy: Truly Ergonomic也是机械键盘. 你可以查查.
<genophy> iMadper, https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php
<ubrl> genophy: ⇪ Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard
<genophy> iMadper, 我在看
<iMadper> genophy: 恩.
<genophy> iMadper, $250 价格还比较合理
<iMadper> genophy: 买不起啊, 我穷...
<genophy> iMadper, 227 和 229两个型号的
<genophy> iMadper, 收藏了，等以后温饱了就考虑下。^_^
<MangHuoEr> test
<MangHuoEr> test
<birdzhang> test
<birdzhang> ...
<birdzhang> Time.now
<jiero> 程序壕们将钱用在保护手指上。
<iMadper> jiero: 手腕和肩膀
<genophy> jiero, 其实最终要的是眼睛和肾脏
<genophy> 我现在都辞职休假了。天天盯着屏幕，看字都重影。～～～
<jiero> iMadper, 眼睛是要你自己保护的，培养更长时间的闭眼
<jiero> genophy, 哦。研究一下长时间用眼的保护策略 - 做出实物产品，找人代工 - -
<yunfan> iMadper: 在魔都
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妇人之见 : 一位画家举办个人画展。一位贵妇人来到展室,站在一幅画前面端详了许久,她说:"我要是能认识这画的作者,那有多好啊！ "     站在一旁的画家走过来说:"夫人,我就是作者。"    贵妇人说:"这幅幅画太妙了！你能否告诉我,给画里这位小姐做裙子的裁
<^k^>  ─> 缝是谁?"
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点. 16:03 新年快乐 : 10.33天 
<MangHuoEr> ubrl: 啊？ 还有 10 天呢？
<ubrl> MangHuoEr, 难道你还不明白吗？  16:03
<MangHuoEr> ubrl: 不对吧
<ubrl> MangHuoEr, 假如我说它。 16:04 新年快乐 : 10.33天 
<MangHuoEr> ubrl: 算了，争不过你
<ubrl> MangHuoEr, 那么是什么原因？  16:04
<MangHuoEr> ubrl: 因为我忙啊
<ubrl> MangHuoEr, 你最喜欢的电影是什么？ 16:04 新年快乐 : 10.33天 
<pity> 有办法测试 ISP 是不是拦截了 protocol 41 么？
<MangHuoEr> protocol 41 是啥
<iMadper> protocol 41 是啥
<pity> MangHuoEr: iMadper 6in4
<iMadper> pity: 你的miredo不能用啊?
<MangHuoEr> pity: 壕
<pity> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/6in4
<ubrl> ⇪ f: in4 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<iMadper> pity: 用miredo啊
<pity> iMadper: 没用 miredo，miredo 要去欧洲，要死啦
<iMadper> pity: miredo可以自己搭服务啊
<iMadper> pity: 微软都有miredo的服务器啊
<pity> iMadper: 想用 he.net 的 tunnelbroker
<pity> iMadper: miredo 要有两个连续的公网 IP，并且要有一个原生的 IPv6 地址，不太好满足
<iMadper> pity: 你的vps没有?
<pity> iMadper: tunnelbroker 免费
<pity> iMadper: vps 用好几年了，只有一个 IPv4 地址，想弄连续的难了
<genophy> 你们是如何翻墙呢？
<pity> genophy: 这里大多是肉翻
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 密码和密钥一闪而过，能重装吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475008 用上雷鸟后，开机总是提示输入密码解密，很麻烦，就把这个程序里面的一些东东删除了。 现在开机还是出现解密提示框，输入完成后不影响工作，但这个软件打不开了，一闪即逝
<^k^>  ─> ，软件中心提示删除影响严重，不敢动。 谁知道咋办好？ zz: tang.zhe — 2016-01-27 16:25
<genophy> 我是买了国外ip的vps然后假设了vpn（国内的服务商）。
<genophy> pity,  肉翻 方便？
<genophy> pity, 我现在翻墙，代价有点高。想换个方式。
<pity> genophy: 我也这样翻
<genophy> pity, 你用的是哪个服务商？我用的是美橙。后续等到期，想直接换成linode，但听说linode的ip好像被封
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<pity> genophy: 我用的东京的 Linode
<genophy> pity ,京东的linode？
<genophy> 哦。东京。。
<genophy> pity, 我习惯性看反了。。哈哈
<MangHuoEr> genophy: 你性习惯反了？
<pity> :P
<genophy> 刚百度了。东京的vpn貌似只有老用户可以。然而我还没注册
<MangHuoEr> genophy: 少看东京的片子性习惯就没问题
<genophy> MangHuoEr, 东京的片子好看么？反正我不感冒～
<pity> 如何抓包看一下本地能不能通过 protocol 41？
<genophy> pity, 是不是linode不限网速，只限流量？
<genophy> iftop?  然后按 p ？
<pity> genophy: 没太留意，我只知道上行是不限制的
<genophy> 噢。。。
<pity> genophy: Mac 上没有 iftop
<pity> genophy: 有有有
<pity> genophy: 按 p 只是切换是否显示端口号
<pity> 唉，反正是 6in4 被拦截了
<genophy> 刚切换vpn了。好像就掉线了。。。
<genophy> ::  This is your receipt of payment against your credit card in the
<genophy> amount of $5.00.;上次就注册过一次，然后好像要提供信用卡的照片，然后和我ps错了。
<genophy> Please copy the credit card holder's photo ID (front and back) and an image of the payment card
<genophy> on your account showing the last 6 digits of the card. Please conceal all but the last 6 digits,
<genophy> and the name of the cardholder. You can upload these credentials using our secure submission form,
<genophy> your unique link is located below:
<genophy> 这段英文看着就头晕。
<nyfair> 麻痹，失业在家，手机也坏了
<nyfair> 求推荐个手机
<genophy> nyfair, 我也失业了。。哈哈
<huntxu> 牛牛你终于靠收租过生活了啊
<huntxu> nyfair: iphone啊
<genophy> 恩，iphone配件多，也轻便
<pity> Protocol: IPv6 (41)
<nyfair> 扯谈，iphone看视频简直吃屎
<pity> wireshark 里能看到这个，如果 protocol 41 是通过的
<iMadper> yuning: θ
<nyfair> 我又不是没有iphone，之前就拿着公司发的
<genophy> 恩。是的， tcpdump + wireshark
<iMadper> pity: 来玩这个吧 ISATAP
<nyfair> iphone的解码效率简直垃圾，看点高清的玩意就给你banding丢帧
<genophy> 问一个问题，我刚注册了 linode，那么现在location有 Newark,NJ    |    Fremont,CA |  Atlanta,GA | Dallas,TX | London,UK | Singapore,SG | Frankfurt,DE
<genophy> 我应该选哪个？
<genophy> 想选一个到中国上海这边，延迟低点的。
<yuning> iMadper, in vim: c-k h*
<nyfair> 求推荐个耐艹的手机，能打电话待机长就好
<genophy> nyfair, 三防军用
<nyfair> http://item.jd.com/1279735872.html 这个怎么样？
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 朗界(RugGear)RG100 三防手机 移动/联通2G 反恐黑 户外运动手机 双卡双待【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<nyfair> 尼玛贵死了
<pity> iMadper: 玩儿 ISATAP 需要什么条件？
<iMadper> pity: 不需要啥吧
<pity> iMadper: 比如运营商禁用了 6in4，也能玩儿 ISATAP 么？
<iMadper> pity: 那我就不知道了, 得问 MangHuoEr
<pity> MangHuoEr: 痴汉玩儿过 ISATAP？
<MangHuoEr> pity: 这是哪家的姑娘？
<pity> MangHuoEr: 邻家的 :P
<MangHuoEr> pity: 那玩过
<pity> MangHuoEr: 哈哈
<pity> MangHuoEr: 咋整？
<MangHuoEr> pity: 不过如果你连 6in4 之类的都走不了，那肯定玩不了啊
<MangHuoEr> pity: 不过吧，我觉得你应该问你的需求，而不是具体问题
<MangHuoEr> pity: 因为或许你这个路子刚开始就是错的嘛
<pity> MangHuoEr: 那完蛋了
<pity> MangHuoEr: 初始需求就是翻墙，考虑了几种方案，然后觉得用 he.net 的香港节点走 IPv6 比较快，还免费，所以就尝试这种方式，结果我这里 6in4 被拦截了
<MangHuoEr> pity: 怎么，你玩儿这个肯定是为了实现某个功能吧
<pity> MangHuoEr: 主要是上 Google 和 zh.wikipedia.org
<MangHuoEr> pity: 对吧，这就简单明了了嘛，为了翻墙为啥这么复杂呢
<pity> MangHuoEr: 我住处的网络可以用 6in4，但网速慢
<pity> MangHuoEr: 有啥简单方法？
<sulit> iMadper: 没下班吧
<MangHuoEr> pity: wenlu.com
<sulit> iMadper: 可以问个问题吗？
<MangHuoEr> pity: 不对不对
<pity> MangHuoEr: 补充一下，不是我一个人翻，是几十个人翻
<MangHuoEr> pity: wen.lu
<iMadper> sulit: 快要走了...
<iMadper> sulit: 等docker commit呢
<MangHuoEr> pity: 拿走去用
<sulit> 关于cgroup的
<MangHuoEr> 结贴了
<iMadper> sulit: cgroup不怎么会用啊
<sulit> iMadper: 我哭会儿。。。
<iMadper> sulit: 什么问题啊
<sulit> iMadper: mkdir /dev/memcg; mount -t cgroup -o memory memcg /dev/memcg
<iMadper> sulit: 都忘了怎么用了... 得想想
<MangHuoEr> pity: 几十个人就值得花钱了吧
<sulit> iMadper: echo 1 > /dev/memcg/memory.force_empty #这时会显示出错，这种测试是对的
<sulit> iMadper: mkdir /dev/memcg/30
<iMadper> sulit: 恩, 这里还没错啊
<yunfan> pity: 还免费？？
<sulit> iMadper: echo 1 > /dev/memcg/30/memory.force_empt 就能执行了
<sulit> iMadper: 这个问题出在哪儿，还是我理解有问题
<sulit> iMadper: 对cgroup的理解，是从昨天晚上开始，今天又忙了半天其他的，下午才粗略的看了看
<sulit> iMadper: fedora是这种效果
<pity> yunfan: 目前 tunnel 都是免费的
<pity> MangHuoEr: 花钱可以，比如搞个 vps 做 vpn 或 ss，但流量大了是不是容易被封，又得换 IP
<yunfan> pity: 那就是看我自己isp这边了  我的vps是有ipv6的
<pity> yunfan: 我的 vps 也提供一个免费的 IPv6 地址
<yunfan> pity: 换个ip才2美元的成本 你只要量大 一周换一次都可以啊
<iMadper> sulit: 不知道诶...
<pity> yunfan: 麻烦啊，而且客服不一定能及时给你换的
<iMadper> sulit: 等liwan上线问他吧...
<sulit> iMadper: 好吧，谢谢你
<yunfan> pity: 瞎扯 我用的do和linode换ip都是分分钟的事 我说的是花钱买另外个ip
<sulit> iMadper: 我还是自己再看看，说不定就通了
<pity> yunfan: 毕竟不是 linode
<pity> yunfan: 说得我好像没换过 IP 似的，换过 4 个了
<genophy> pity, linode 的 2TB XFER  指的是 从服务器 访问别的网站的流量？
<pity> genophy: 没太关注过哦
<yunfan> pity: 那你还说什么麻烦呢 买就是在面板里设置就行了啊
<pity> yunfan: 流量大了被封老折腾啊
<yunfan> pity: 这个是防火墙算法 没办法的啊 你只能从利润里切出一块来随时换ip
<yunfan> 而且他只是临时封 其实你可以考虑一个ip池子
<pity> yunfan: 权限不够
<yunfan> pity: 嗯哼
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 升级15.04总是无法计算升级错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475009 我的是ubuntu14.04 64位系统，硬盘实体安装。看16.04 LTS 马上就要正式发布了。想保留系统内软件配置，所以想一步一步升级到ubuntu最近一个版本 。发现个问题。 我是在搜索栏 也就是
<^k^>  ─> 左边顶部那个ubuntu搜索里 输入update 开始更新的。当然先是打开“软件和更新”中的 提前 …
<jusss> iMadper: how to set the link in org-mode ? like [[/her.mp3][her]], but export to html it is <a href="file:///her.mp3">her</a>, but I want <a href="/her.mp3">her</a>
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装google浏览器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475010 安装命令是什么？ zz: Qzzzzzzz — 2016-01-27 18:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 官职隐语 : 县衙里的官吏们聚会,互相询问各自的官职。一个人说:"我的职务是'随常茶饭端过来',取的意思是'现成（县丞）'。"另一个人说:"我的职务是'滚汤锅里下文书',乃是煮（主）簿。"又有一个人说:"我是'乡下蛮子租粪窖'。"大家都不解其意,那人便解释道:"尿屎
<^k^>  ─> （史）。"
<pity> MangHuoEr: wen.lu 是德国 google 啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋还不证道飞升
<saimazoon> nihao
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助。 terminal的命令行里只有一个光标。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475017 求助。先谢过！ 新手，用virtualbox运行qiime. 我输入一个script,回车后光标自动跳到下一行， 在这新的一行中，没有任何字符，只有一个光标，光标有时候闪烁，有时候常亮。
<^k^>  ─> directory中已经出现我想要的文件，但是我不知道这个script是否已经结束，出现的文件是否 …
<jiero> iMadper,  http://item.jd.com/2055894.html 零食
<ubrl> jiero: ⇪ 【旺旺双十一】旺旺 哎呦 特惠装 1.164kg【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<jiero>  北京真富庶啊
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • ubuntu 15.10.1 amd64 私人打包版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475018 本次打包依然秉承私人打包的原则，不添加私货，开箱即用，本次发布的版本剔除了有版权争议的wps、永中、中标、搜狗软件，省得别人找麻烦。对上述版软软件有需要的依然可以下载安装
<birdzhang> 你们能打开github吗
<birdzhang> No server is currently available to service your request.
<rivershang> 我这边确认也打不开
<rivershang> the same error msg
<rivershang> Status页面显示正在修复中
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 关于开机启动Qt程序！！！！！！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475019 我之前问过如何开机启动qt程序 在ubuntu上比较简单 就是在/home 下建立一个gnomerc文件 内容就是打开程序的文件夹 然后./运行程序就行了 但换到xubuntu上就不行了 我想问问有类似的方法没
<^k^>  ─> 改shell我也试过了 但没成功 另外就是系统有自带的程序管理工具 但只能选系统安装的 自 …
<sulit> iMadper: 早
<sulit> iMadper: 那我问个简单的吧，mount -t cgroup -o cpu xxx cgroup会失败，说xxx已经被挂载，或者cgroup目录是忙的，而mount -t cgroup -o memory xxx cgroup就正常，这有可能是内核配置项的问题吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • CUDA_ARCH_BIN和 CUDA_ARCH_PTX 分别是什么意思  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475022 打神们，CUDA_ARCH_BIN和 CUDA_ARCH_PTX 分别是什么意思？ (控制的计算功能 CUDA_ARCH_BIN 在 CMake）(计算能力 CUDA_ARCH_PTX 在 CMake ) 是这样的意思吗，我想知道他们参数之间的区别 博客里
<^k^>  ─> 说可以自行配置 cmake -DWITH_CUDA=ON -DCUDA_ARCH_BIN="3.2" -DCUDA_ARCH_PTX="" -DBUILD_TESTS=OFF -DBUILD_PERF_TE …
<iMadper> sulit: 应该不会是内核的问题吧.
<iMadper> sulit: 你找个rhel7试试看.
<MangHuoEr> pity: 大佬
<sulit> iMadper: 噢
<MangHuoEr> pity: 咱要求能低一点儿么， 我一般 C 都觉得很不错了
<iMadper> sulit: 找个标准的distro做对比咯.
<MangHuoEr> pity: wen.lu/ncr
<sulit> iMadper: 这不是看看你有没有这方面的经验嘛
<sulit> iMadper: 反正我是没有
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 我觉得这个楼里面最漂亮的就是那个短发妹子啊
<iMadper> sulit: 之前测过几次, 好几年前了.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 我靠....
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 全平安最漂亮的
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你摸着良心说话的吗?
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 电梯里面那个不好看?????
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 26楼那个妹子
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 那个第二
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 呸
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<MangHuoEr> 楼花就这个
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: .... ....
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 你丫口味真重
<hceasy> ....
<hceasy> 一群老男人..
<sulit> 也就是看看
<sulit> 放心， 他们不可能上的
<sulit> 其实在心理意淫是很低级的趣味
<iMadper> sulit: 你太天真了. 斩斩号称百人斩, 百人不够, 50人还是有的.
<sulit> iMadper: fedora结果一样,debian直接两个都失败
<iMadper> sulit: O_o
<sulit> iMadper: 斩斩号还能硬起来吗
<sulit> iMadper: 斩斩
<iMadper> sulit: 斩斩号是艘军舰嘛?
<sulit> iMadper:  其实很多情况下也就是看看
 * iMadper 突然想起了局座
<sulit> iMadper: 看看心理就舒服了
<sulit> 就跟去公园去看花一样
<sulit> 今年太惨了，连起三个大早，终于抢到一张站票回家
<iMadper> sulit: 我以前经常站着从广州到北京, 有站票不错了
 * sulit iMadper 刁
<sulit> iMadper: 我说你厉害该用哪个词，刁，叼，吊，屌
<sulit> 现在发现我的语文真烂，好些词分不清具体意思
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点. 11:25 新年快乐 : 9.52天 
<onlylove_> 听说德意志斯坦有毛妹被强了，然后德意志斯坦的警察说毛妹是自愿的
<sulit> 又要过年了，频道里也不发福利
<sulit> 我有个好的建议
<sulit> 算了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 火狐字体发虚如何解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475025 前几天刚装的系统，linuxmint17.3， 火狐设置微软雅黑字体，一直很满意。昨天电脑接了电视的HDMI，拔下来后发现火狐的字体变得特别难看，发虚。系统里的字体都正常，目前只有火狐的字体
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://am.zdmimg.com/201411/15/546774e3dfd43.jpg_e600.jpg
<MangHuoEr> iMadper, yuning http://www.miaopai.com/show/G2QawIojDpnIgT7-AMpa4A__.htm
<ubrl> MangHuoEr: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1f0c4sna2r0j20s80zkjxu.jpg
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6106a4f0gw1f0al8em3noj20zk0qo45y.jpg
<genophy> MangHuoEr, 我该不知如何表达我的情感了
<dongxiaowei> 有人不？
<ubrl> dongxiaowei:点点点. 13:42 新年快乐 : 9.43天 
<dongxiaowei> /
<dongxiaowei> 都不说话？
<sulit> iMadper: 对啊，你们那儿下场雪不容易啊
<sulit> iMadper: 有的人一辈子见不着
<sulit> 我说南方人看场雪多容易啊，女的更容易，嫁到北方来，年年看
<iMadper> sulit: 是啊.
<iMadper> sulit: 所以粤语歌一上来就唱"今天我, 寒夜里看雪飘过" 都是胡扯的
<iMadper> sulit: 反过来, "我住的城市从不下雪, 记忆里却...." 倒是比较真实
<sulit> iMadper: 你们几号放假？
<pity> MangHuoEr: ....
<iMadper> sulit: 6号?
<iMadper> sulit: 除夕前一天开始.
<sulit> iMadper: 放到正月15结束吗？
<iMadper> sulit: 梦呢
<iMadper> sulit: 我可是被资本家剥削的可怜娃啊
<sulit> iMadper: 这才是正规企业啊，放假都这么标准
<sulit> iMadper: 你那天说你在emacs里用term终端，我感觉似乎这样屏蔽了一些功能，比如，你想复制上面一些命令的输出结果
<iMadper> sulit: 屏蔽了emacs的功能还是bash的功能?
<sulit> iMadper: emacs的
<iMadper> sulit: 是的
<iMadper> sulit: 不过应该可以自己写个hook解决吧
<iMadper> sulit: 我没看过term实现, 不过应该有很多地方让你加hook
<iMadper> sulit: 有个term-exec-hook
<sulit> iMadper: 你看看我是能那么牛逼的人吗？我都是吃现成的
<iMadper> sulit: Called each time a process is exec’d by ‘term-exec’. This is called after the process is cranked up.  It is useful for things that must be done each time a process is executed in a term mode buffer (e.g., ‘process-kill-without-query’).  In contrast, ‘term-mode-hook’ is only executed once when the buffer is created.
<iMadper> sulit: 有这个hook应该就行了吧.
<sulit> iMadper: kk不警告你
<iMadper> sulit: 不过我都是用urxvt的.
<iMadper> sulit: 我发的是单行
<sulit> iMadper: 应该是
<sulit> iMadper: 噢，那我眼瘸
<iMadper> sulit: 你用helm不?
<sulit> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> sulit: 难怪. 你用的话, 就可以分分种找到正确的hook了
<sulit> iMadper: 我刚上手而已
<iMadper> sulit: 昂. helm是不可或缺的插件. 以前我是用ido的, 现在都迁移到helm了.
<sulit> iMadper: 我慢慢来吧，路还得一步步走
<yunfan> iMadper: emacs里有没有自带中文输入法的那种term?
<iMadper> yunfan: 整个emacs都自带中文输入法.
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以所有的term也带.
<yunfan> iMadper: 我说term下的
<iMadper> <@iMadper> yunfan: 所以所有的term也带.
<yunfan> iMadper: 像vimim那样内置的？
<iMadper> yunfan: vimim是啥?
<yunfan> 我的chromebook那个shell貌似可以显示中文 但是不支持输入法
<yunfan> iMadper: 就是编辑器自带的 不是外置的
<iMadper> yunfan: 是的.
<yunfan> iMadper: 那我怎么装过的emacs没看到输入法出来呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 我想转到 spacemacs
<iMadper> yunfan: 你没看到的多了. 我怎么知道为什么.
<iMadper> yunfan: C-\ runs the command toggle-input-method (found in global-map), which
<iMadper> is an interactive compiled Lisp function in ‘mule-cmds.el’.
<yunfan> iMadper: 有机会试试
<yunfan> 很是需要这种东西
<iMadper> yunfan: 可以用用, 蛮好的.
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 如何解决：conky显示文本信息不完整  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475026 安装的是默认软件源中的版本： kashu:~$ conky -v Conky 1.9.0 compiled Wed Feb 19 18:40:50 UTC 2014 for Linux 3.2.0-54-generic (x86_64) 我有一段纯文本信息想输出在conky界面中，如： Code: echo "pkg hold" | dpkg --set-s
<^k^>  ─> elections git add -A; git status; git commit -m 'XXX' git remote -v; git push origin master grep -sqm1o a.txt ffmpeg …
<nyfair> 朱军，我买了个锤子手机，你们看我情怀吼不吼啊
<nyfair> 待我开机体验一番
<gfxmode> 情怀吼塞雷
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 锤1?
<nyfair> 坚果文青版，620rmb超有范
<nyfair> 619京东手机专享屌丝价
<sulit> iMadper: emacs如何查看光标处的单词的系统调用或库函数的帮助手册，就是vim的shift-k
<iMadper> sulit: M-x woman
<palomino|working> :o
<yunfan> nyfair: 文青版现在都成乞丐版的意思了
<yunfan> sulit: vim有这功能啊？
<nyfair> 我就是无业乞丐啊
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是包租婆呢
<nyfair> yunfan: 房租才几千好伐
<iMadper> yunfan: 有啊.
<yunfan> 上海市政府不是要给天使投资兜底嘛  今年拉个项目骗点钱吧 nyfair
<yunfan> iMadper: 看来我是轻度用户
<iMadper> yunfan: 我不用vim的都知道..
<yunfan> iMadper: 我从来不用提示
<yunfan> 我一般另开个 repl
<sulit> iMadper: 谢谢，这个命令太。。。
<yunfan> 不过我知道 C-p 额
<sulit> yunfan: vim可以有这个功能
<iMadper> sulit: 你用M-x man也行.
<yunfan> sulit: 我用不到 我的脚本语言 用repl更方便点
<iMadper> sulit: woman = WithOut Man
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 如何解决：conky显示文本信息不完整  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475026 问题 ： conky显示文本信息不完整 我有一段纯文本信息想输出在conky界面中，如： Code: echo "pkg hold" | dpkg --set-selections git add -A; git status; git commit -m 'XXX' git remote -v; git push origin master grep -sqm1o
<^k^>  ─> a.txt ffmpeg -f concat -i list -c copy a.flv sync; sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=1 dstat -cdnmpy -Neth0 -Dtotal,sda …
<yunfan> WithOut (dict) man
<sulit> iMadper: woman比较啰嗦
<sulit> iMadper: man直接
<iMadper> sulit: ... ...
<yunfan> 还是用fuck好
<yunfan> 有个项目叫fuck 出了问题只要fuck一下就修补了 可惜在github上 现在不能访问
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这么直率的项目
<gfxmode> 这个 https://github.com/EricFreeman/fuck
<ubrl> ⇪ f: EricFreeman/fuck: Fix command line spelling... - GitHub
<sulit> yunfan: 真时
<iMadper> yunfan: https://github.com/EricFreeman/fuck   你放稳步聊?
<iMadper> yunfan: 你访问不了?
<iMadper> 我倒是一直觉得fuck不好用.
<sulit> yunfan: 我也见过一篇文章介绍
<nyfair> github很搞笑的，你项目名称写fuck完全没问题，但是你评论就发不了fuck
<palomino|working> lol
<yunfan> iMadper: 早上不能
<yunfan> iMadper: 看来现在好了
<yunfan> nyfair: 别折腾这没用的 咱们来聊聊怎么骗钱啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 带带我啊
<yunfan> 天使投能补500万来着
<yunfan> http://www.stcsm.gov.cn/gk/zcfg/gfxwz/fkwwj/343485.htm   nyfair
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 上海市天使投资风险补偿管理暂行办法
<nyfair> yunfan: 你那赚钱的法子呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 搞项目 然后亏损呗
<cherrot> 噫
<yunfan> cherrot: 咦 却是天外不老仙？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本是VAIO DUO 13， 网卡BCM 4330， 无法识别无线网卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475027 如题。。。。完全无法识别网卡， lspci看不到设备。。。 求大神 难道真的得自己去买个USB网卡么 zz: gjuoun — 2016-01-28 16:13
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Virutualbox + Win10 无网络连接(黄色感叹号)-实际能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475028 因为某个APP只能用WIN10，没办法装了个网上下的D版，提示未激活。安装使用都没有问题，包括上网，装卸APP，但是突然发现右下角的网络图标下有个黄色的感叹号，去
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
 * roylez <( ‵皿′)╯＿ˍ▁▂▃▄▅▆◣ (/ ￣#)3￣)/ palomino|working
<ubrl> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<luobo> test
<ubrl> luobo:点点点. 16:50 新年快乐 : 9.30天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 农历
<ubrl> birdzhang, 你喜欢的书籍或电视？ 16:50 新年快乐 : 9.30天 
<birdzhang> ubrl: 今天农历
<ubrl> birdzhang, 我的大脑使用AIML来响应格式化您的输入，但我没有一个针对。  16:51
<birdzhang> ubrl: 今天农历是多少
<ubrl> birdzhang, 我认为今天是农历的东西很多。 16:51 新年快乐 : 9.30天 
<birdzhang> -_-#
<gfxmode> 快下班了
<luobo> 快下班了，高兴吗？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04下关闭图形界面但并不能进入命令行模式 黑屏 为啥？求大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475029 我机器装了12.04和14.04俩个版本的ubantu，然后由于14.04的图形界面显示有延迟（延迟的想砸电脑） 然后我用sudo service lightdm stop关掉图形界面 但是没进入命令行
<^k^>  ─> 界面，为啥？ 当然重启还是会恢复正常的！！ zz: bobo804 — 2016-01-28 16:56
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04.3无法升级,求大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475030 RT,希望来个大神帮一下 zz: kldymcx — 2016-01-28 17:22
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，进不去桌面环境了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475035 桌面自动锁定后就不停的自动登录，自己都没法进入，重启后就一直停在 Code: fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 /dev/sdb6: clean, 299888/1175040 files, 2029362/4693248 blocks 这里，然后就没然后了 可以按Alt+F2进字符界面，
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统15 ARM版正式发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475038 今天，我们正式对外宣布深度操作系统 15 ARM版正式发布！ 目前，深度操作系统15 ARM版的功能和外观与X86版相差无异，ARM版拥有完整的深度桌面与配套的基础应用，并且得益于移植团队对ARM构架
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nAWIZY_bAAD8g1gEfl4AALq5gBLTj4AAPyb473.jpg 吃苹果的最高境界
<biubiubiu> onlylove: 晚上 好
<biubiubiu> 怎么一直不见nyfaire牛牛
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • shell如何实现每个字符前都加\  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475039 有这么一行字符串： Code: 第10话 累得像条"狗"-XMTMzMzgwNzY2OA_part1.txt 我想让这行字符串中每一个字符前面都加上\ 效果如下： \第\1\0\话\ \累\得\像\条\"\狗\"\-\X\M\T\M\z\M\z\g\w\N\z\Y\2\O\A\_\p\a\r\t\2\.\f\l\v 请
<^k^>  ─> 问在shell环境下如何实现？ 要求：实现的代码越短越好（如果一条命令能实现最好了）。 …
<^k^> 新  教学和常见问答 • Methods In employment - An Update  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=105759 [url=<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/zF3pDKZa9yY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>]3 week bulking diet[/url] [url=<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Hud3IoO3MYk" frameborder=
<^k^>  ─> "0" allowfullscreen></iframe>]3 week diet food list[/url] [url=<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.yout …
<halenrain> https://bpaste.net/show/773c3998f8b1
<halenrain> exam1.c:(.text+0xe0)：对‘pthread_create’未定义的引用
<halenrain> exam1.c:(.text+0x10d)：对‘pthread_join’未定义的引用
<halenrain> collect2: 错误：ld 返回 1
<halenrain> 这种错误怎么更正
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-29
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • ubuntu系统上，如何确定1号进程init的种类（upstar？systemd?）？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475041 ubuntu15.10上，／sbin/init链接指向的文件有1.5M，远远大于14.10的几百K。15.10的系统初始化进程是不是同upstart换成了systemd类型? zz: s1978256 — 2016-01-28 23:39
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • launchpad被墙了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475044 RT 江苏电信，已经连续三天连不上了。要开vpn才能连上。 zz: mking007 — 2016-01-29 8:29
<gfxmode> halenrain: Makefile中添加-lpthread，要链接pthread库，才能使用pthread
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • empathy下有没有facebook插件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475045 请问各位empathy下有没有facebook的即时通讯插件，有的话应该叫什么？我在新立德上没找到。谢谢。 zz: bymk — 2016-01-29 9:57
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47057
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | VMware Fusion和Workstation团队被裁
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47044
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 由Google开发的围棋AI战胜职业选手
<onlylove_> 这啥节奏
<onlylove_> 计算机记住所有棋谱就可以虐人了？
<Ian|zh_CN> 据说不是。
<Ian|zh_CN> 人类都去当电池的节奏。
<onlylove_> 小k，打开bing给我看看
<onlylove_> http://www.bing.com
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ Bing
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47047
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 微软Bing搜索被屏蔽
<onlylove_> 老实说，我现在打不开bing
<onlylove_> 看来不一定哪天，就要拔网线了
<onlylove_> Ian|zh_CN: 你那边bing正常不
<Ian|zh_CN> 看似正常
<Ian|zh_CN> © 2016 Microsoft | 沪ICP备10042051号
<Ian|zh_CN> 为啥被屏蔽，这可是国内网站
<Ian|zh_CN> XD
<onlylove_> 都有ICP号码的东西，居然……
<onlylove_> 丧病
<Ian|zh_CN> 你网络问题吧
<onlylove_> 昨天还好的
<Ian|zh_CN> 我觉得这大半年来
<Ian|zh_CN> 国内的互联互通渣一样
<onlylove_> 我觉得我有必要去IT部门喷了
<Ian|zh_CN> 我电信访问联通都很慢
<onlylove_> 丫的那群王八蛋
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> 要是哪天看国内网站都要梯子，那才热闹
<Ian|zh_CN> 哦
<Ian|zh_CN> 全民创业
<Ian|zh_CN> 万众创新
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 求纠正代码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475047 问题：已知有26个具体数（见下数组），找出求和可以得出 3000 的所有组合 。 网上搜索凑合写了3个函数 solve(), add(), combine() 做测试 ，发现 结果不一致 solve有15个， add 384个， combine 1617 个; solver, add使用递归 combine
<^k^>  ─> 应该是最接近的 用的穷举 但结果好像是 1970 想知道最终结果到底是多少， 请教一下函数 …
<rivershang2> 请问^k^是自动查询新帖子的bot吗
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=475047
<pocoyo> 有人在吗？
<MangHuoEr> freeflying: lol
<onlylove_> 没google的时候，还可以勉强用bing，现在bing也没了，难道非要用度婊？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> a站的平台是asp？
<onlylove_> win2003 asp……
<onlylove_> 还真是
<yunfan> p发现个超级好玩的设备  zsun wifi 读卡器 ， 不到100块  读卡器那么大 里面16m flash + 64m ram 并且硬件支持多个虚拟无线网卡接口                      │
<yunfan>                  | 老外跟我确认他现在就用那个来当 AP+repeater
<andyhuzhill> onlylove1, 怎么看出Ａ站用的是Win2003
<andyhuzhill> onlylove1, 都16年了　还有人用win2003做服务器么？
<onlylove1_> andyhuzhill: 现在用2003很稀奇么
<onlylove1_> test
<ubrl> onlylove1_:点点点. 13:18 新年快乐 : 8.45天 
<onlylove___> test
<ubrl> onlylove___:点点点.  13:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长舌和无聊 : 男:世界最长舌的是女人。 女:不对吧,我倒觉的世界上最无聊的是男人！ 男:跟你说一个例子,你昨天是不是和小咏为了一件小事争了三小时? 女:这,这,你怎么知道！? 男:我从头听到尾！
<pocoyo> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=475047
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04.3升级15.10失败,提示以下信息,求大神  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475048 " 一些软件包认证出错 一些软件包无法通过签名验证。这可能是暂时的网络问题，您可以在稍后再试。以下是未认证软件包的列表。 gettext libatomic1 libfftw3-double3 libfftw3-singl
<^k^>  ─> e3 libgfortran3 libgomp1 libitm1 libquadmath0 libsox2 libstdc++6 libstdc++6:i386 libtsan0 " 我也是醉了,求大神 …
<tauruswang> 大家好
<ubrl> tauruswang:点点点. 13:57 新年快乐 : 8.42天 
<tauruswang> 不用户 apple 电脑， 可以编译 xun 内核吗？
<tauruswang> ／topic
<pity> 请教个问题，我想搭建一个 VPN 服务器，VPN 服务器的主机必须是要有公网 IP 么？还是在内网也可以？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 14:26 新年快乐 : 8.40天 
<yuning> ubrl
<ubrl> yuning, 14:26 新年快乐 : 8.40天 
<yuning> ubrl help
<MangHuoEr> help
<iMadper> > "3 * 4"
<ubrl> iMadper: "3 * 4" => https://eval.in/509636
<yuning> ubrl g linux
<ubrl> yuning: linux |Linux|.com - For the community, by the community, |Linux|.com is the central source for |Linux| information, software, documentation, how-tos and answers across ...
<yuning> ubrl deb vim
<onlylove1__> test
<ubrl> onlylove1__:点点点. 14:27 新年快乐 : 8.40天 
<shengyao> ubrl: hello
<onlylove1__> 靠，这网，还能玩不
<yuning> ubrl tt love
<onlylove1__> yuning: 小心点，别把bot搞坏了
<yuning> onlylove, LOL
<MangHuoEr> pity: 你从内网连内网的 vpn 么
<shengyao> ubrl: help
<MangHuoEr> 什么是私聊
<iMadper> .
<pity> MangHuoEr: 从外网连 VPN
<pity> MangHuoEr: VPN 服务器是必须本机有公网 IP？还是通过 DMZ 之类方法指到内网一台主机上也可以？
<gfxmode> MangHuoEr: /msg 命令
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<yunfan> https://www.scaleway.com/pricing/  有人提供arm芯片的云计算平台 而且这价格貌似比dicitalocean 划算
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ Pricing | Scaleway
<onlylove___> yunfan: 我总觉得arm性能堪忧啊，要是power的话，可以考虑啊
<jusss> onlylove arm都开始8核了还堪忧？
<yunfan> onlylove___: 难说啊 amd不就推了个arm服务器芯片
<yunfan> jusss: 你为什么不常年进驻我的频道?
<jusss> yunfan: 我也只是偶尔上上。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 但是却只上这个
<jusss> 没发现现在很少上了吗。。。一星期也来不来3次
<jusss> yunfan: 不是呀，我最近经常上#racket #scheme #emacs #python
<jusss> yunfan: 你频道就6人。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 你把topic改下呀，发些有用的链接或者福利之类的
<onlylove_> jusss: 核心多有毛用，一个班的幼儿园小朋友，和一个成年人，能比？
<onlylove_> yunfan: arm服务器芯片都是计算量不大的地方用
<jusss> yunfan: 像 paste docs xvideos 之类的呀
<onlylove_> yunfan: 至少目前是
<jusss> onlylove 谁说没用，你没法发现以后就是比拼核心了吗？
<jusss> onlylove cpu的频率已经到一个瓶颈了，以后不久开始比拼核心了吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 呵呵呵，有用的话arm片子这么便宜，为何不用arm做服务器呢？一片arm才多钱，一片xeon多少钱
<jusss> yunfan: 还有搞个小bot放频道了呀
<jusss> onlylove_: 这不还没发展起来吗，得需要时间呀
<onlylove_> jusss: arm和x86走的就不是一条路
<onlylove_> jusss: 真要发展起来，那也是mips
<onlylove_> jusss: 可惜mips把自己玩死了
<jusss> onlylove_: x86现在还活着不就是因为历史原因，大家又太懒不愿重写，要不ia64也不会死了
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点. 15:27 新年快乐 : 8.36天 
<onlylove> jusss: 那你如何解释amd64
<pocoyo> pity:
<onlylove> jusss: x86本身可以扩展64，intel为啥要扔掉重来？
<onlylove> jusss: 不光是太懒的问题，还有个成本问题
<onlylove> jusss: 你推ia64，现有硬件，软件全部废掉,你能保证几年内，你故技重施，把ia64像x86一样扔掉？
<onlylove> jusss: 保证几年内，不故技重施
<onlylove> jusss: 你看18摸的power，sun的sparc
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的blog托管 用那个就够了啊
<jusss> onlylove 咱们讨论这个其实没啥用，intel又听不见，我感觉arm以后发展应该不错
<onlylove> jusss: 他没必要听见啊，他都知道啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧，那个够了
<jusss> onlylove 看intel在移动方面惨败arm就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: intel只是想说x86也可以低功耗
<onlylove> jusss: 你不看下atom堆几百个才能赶上一片xeon
<jusss> onlylove 然后除了一堆atom
<onlylove> jusss: 而且atom还占据进程优势
<onlylove> jusss: 制程
<onlylove> jusss: 当年intel也玩arm，他家的片子吊打市面上其他arm
<yunfan> onlylove: xscala 频率高 功耗低 我很有印象
<yunfan> 当时我买了个黑莓手机 里面是这个
<yunfan> 不过没有卵用 intel把那个部门踢出去了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那可是，性能直接吊打其他片子，可惜intel把那货卖了
<jusss> music.163.com 这个家伙都尼玛不会缓存，擦
<jusss> 每次听都尼玛再连接再下
<jusss> 坑流量呢吧
<onlylove_> yunfan: 不然intel凭借自家优势，现在哪里轮得到高通撒野
<pity> pocoyo: ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 能接受女上尉吗 : 女军官去相亲,问男方:"能接受女上尉吗?" 男方愣了一下,然后使劲点头:"只要你喜欢,啥姿势都行！"
<onlylove1> > joke
<ubrl> onlylove1: 空纸箱 : 林要去公司办点事情,坐上地铁,不知什么时候,一位漂亮的姑娘坐到林身边,她的脚旁放着一个大纸箱,写着"XX"牌啤酒,右手边有个特大旅行袋,袋子不算太鼓。林一直盯着那个纸箱想,一个女孩子出门在外肯定不容易,拿这么多东西也不打辆出租车,不过她要是打车,自己就碰不
<onlylove1> ^k^: 傻K
<birdzhang> joke
<birdzhang> >joke
<birdzhang>  > joke
<ubrl> birdzhang: 如何处置 :     算命先生对女人说:"你爱星高照,很快就要和一个高大瘦削的男人结婚了。"   "谢谢您,"女人说,"那么,我那个又矮又胖的丈夫怎么办?" 
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: MangHuoEr 今天大老板来，有饭局么？
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度操作系统 15.1——执着前行，从未止步  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475049 深度操作系统是一个致力于为全球用户提供美观易用、安全可靠的Linux发行版。 深度操作系统 15.1为修正版本，重点修复了用户反馈的Bug，并集中精力优化系统与扩充应用仓库。值
<^k^>  ─> 得一提的是，深度应用家族又添新成员——深度云打印！ 倾听反馈，完善自身 <b
<onlylove> 深度打算作甚，刚出了arm，又玩云打印？不怕玩死？还是背后金主有钱
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • [求助]字体问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475050 今天升级到firefox 44,中文字体突然就变成附件的样子。最明显的就是直接的直字，以本人的品味实在无法接受，有没有哪们大神知道如何处理，要修改fontconfig？如果有大神知道这是什么字体也请告
<^k^>  ─> 知。 已知是 1. 在地址栏的字体也是这样， 2. 不是firefox配置的问题，因为建一个新的profi …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<luobo> joke
<luobo> joke
<luobo> joke
<luobo> ^k^: joke
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问ubuntu如何使用SS账号  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475051 以前没用过vpn，第一次用，买的ss账号，加密方式是rc4-md5 命令行启用的时候说不支持rc4-md5加密 zz: bymk — 2016-01-29 17:51
<onlylove_> luobo: 不会玩是吧，大于号，空格，joke
<luobo> > joke
<ubrl> luobo: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWGpGILQMLAA95Dsk4lnkAAMY3AHVEZQAD3km817.gif 哈士奇母女握手训练,表现相当不错哦！＊（转）
<luobo> onlylove_: li hai
<onlylove_> 准备下班，回去补觉
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • ubuntu能不能安装双版本的Opencv？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475053 不知道有人弄过没 zz: nistar90 — 2016-01-29 19:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHRCIecTmAAYEgZEII3QAAMZDwGBe20ABgSZ267.gif 妹的。不许跟我抢！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • archive manager 速度慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475055 感觉这个软件打开的时候是不是把文件读取了一遍，很多时候我只是要看看文件列表。就要等半天。 在使用samba和usb2.0这些低速磁盘的时候特别明显。 点击右键提取也不是立即提取，也要先读取一
<^k^>  ─> 遍。是不是有些多余。 zz: 墨白歮 — 2016-01-29 21:25
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装bumblebee后运行optirun glxspheres后显示 glxspheres: not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475058 viewtopic.php?f=42&t=363075 各位大神，我联想Y470 , ubuntu 14.04LTS 系统 按上面网址说的方法安装bumblebee，过程无报错 最后运行 lspci |grep -i vga结果如下 00:02.0 VGA compatible contr
<^k^>  ─> oller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA com …
<^k^> FJKong_: 拜孔叔叔
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-30
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 无法进入桌面一例记录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475059 尝试制作Debian安装u盘，在写入镜像时，将u盘挂在 /mnt上，稍后发现不能卸载。没理会，拔掉了u盘。过后重启机时进不了桌面了。直接进入终端登录模式。下面解决问题的过程。 1 .在寻找问题中时发
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chromium弹出your preferences can not be read？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475061 系统正常更新软件，昨天使用还好好的。今天每次启动chromium时，总弹出个对话框：your preferences can not be read.some features may be unavailable and changes to preferences won't be saved. 烦请高人指点
<^k^>  ─> ，Why？How？ zz: anway — 2016-01-30 10:22
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 制作启动u盘的疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475062 按照网上指导制作了启动u盘，不可思议地简单。请朋友们给我解释一下sync怎么将一个iso展开在u盘上的，sync是同步数据命令，为什么在制作启动u盘时用到了。或者请大家给我一些相关的链接吧。谢谢。
<^k^>  ─> Code: cp debian.iso /dev/sdc sync zz: yangdawei.hit — 2016-01-30 11:31
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 圆的哲学 : 一个小伙子和一个姑娘坐在草地上。小伙子用手指在地上划个圈,说:"我对你的爱,就像这个圆,永远没有终点。""我对你的爱,也和这个圆一样,没有起点！ "姑娘冷冷地说。
<EA6400> ..
<EA6400> 无聊
<EA6400> .
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [原创]Debian 8 jessie 配置 VNC 服务器！(xrdp 根本不行)【申精】  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475064 Debian 8 jessie 配置 VNC 服务器！（tightvncserver） 自己折腾了2天，终于完全搞定，国内网站上资料少之又少，所以拿出来分享下。 xrdp 根本不行！原因是 xrdp 默认会自
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • systemd 环境中取消开机自动启动图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475065 新版的 Debian/Ubuntu还有CentOS 7开始使用 systemd 管理系统启动，这使得取消开机启动图形界面的方法有所不同！ 以前什么的编辑 grub 内核加 text 参数，还有禁止 gdm 自动启动的方法根本
<^k^>  ─> 不行 正确的方法是在 systemd 中设置 需要 root 权限 #开机默认进文本界面 systemctl set-default …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 登录死循环  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475066 系统：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 安装的时候没有选择分区，所以好像全部挂在/下面了。 现在出现了登录界面输入正确密码但是进不去的情况 排除了profile出错、.Xauthority权限问题，换了gdm也还是那样。 请问
<^k^>  ─> 是不是跟没有/home有关？ 或者有什么其他的解决方法？ zz: jeka — 2016-01-30 15:10
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点. 15:13 新年快乐 : 7.37天 
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 怎么样才能变成稳定版呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475067 > lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Debian Description:Debian GNU/Linux stable-updates (sid) Release:stable-updates Codename:sid 过于在sources.list中一直设定为stretch版本，现在换成stable，这样算是变成稳定版
<^k^>  ─> 了吗？请各位高手指教如何变成稳定版。 看 https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-choosing. …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何使用闭源显卡驱动并在不同设备上自动切换？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475068 请教： ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS 安装于移动硬盘上，需要接入不同PC、笔记本运行，其中显卡有A卡、有N卡，假如想使用闭源驱动，应该如何做呢？ 可以自动切换最好，不行的
<darkduke> oh damn no fu** one here
<iDuor> I 'm here
<darkduke> oh thanks
<iDuor> Say what
<darkduke> what?
<EA6400> ...
<iDuor> hha好像dda打zzhzhozhonzhongzhong wzhong wezhong wen中文hhuhuihui bhui bihui bi ahui bi anhui bian c会变成zzhzhezhe yzhe yazhe yanzhe yang这样
<iDuor> Mutter client on iphone
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于ubuntu某快捷键问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475069 系统：ubuntu15.10，按下Ctrl+ALt+F11,系统界面就没了。请问这个快捷键什么用的？ zz: yuekong — 2016-01-30 16:09
<darkduke> hi
<ubrl> darkduke:点点点. 20:15 新年快乐 : 7.16天 
<darkduke> windows mobile is dead
<darkduke> 快过年了哈
<abc_> darkduke: 一年要过去了 (
<darkduke> well
<darkduke> 對的
<abc_> Orz
<abc_> 点点点
<abc_> ubrl: 点点点
<ubrl> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。 20:47 新年快乐 : 7.13天 
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<abc_> 咦？现在欢迎大家的 kk 已经换工作了？OvO
<CyrusYzGTt> https://www.coursera.org/learn/jisuanji-biancheng/lecture/FzPlO/bian-liang-ming-ming
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 15.10制作主题的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475071 昨天还可以正常显示，今天就不能用了。 Code: NautilusWindow {    background-image: url ("../assets/background0.png");    background-repeat: no-repeat;    background-position:bottom right; } NautilusWindow .sidebar GtkTreeView {    background-c
<^k^>  ─> olor: alpha(shade(@bg_color,0.95), 0.5); } NautilusCanvasViewContainer, NautilusListV
 * yunfan fua
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 电源管理问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475072 笔记本是hp的chromebook.刚开始使用ubuntu。 开机时一切正常。合上笔记本后再次打开无线网无法连接，查资料使用ifconfig wal0 up，无线可正常恢复，但是系统右上角的电源百分比状态不刷新了。打开“系统
<^k^>  ─> 设置”中的”电源“，界面就卡死，其它选项没有问题。关掉再试还是一样。重启计算机 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-01-31
<sulit> iMadper: 怎么不sleeping
<EA6400> sulit: 没睡
<EA6400> 卧槽...
<EA6400> 公司的电脑竟然不是sleeping....
<EA6400> 这回好了.
<FiredBall> http://MMOGames.com with irc.openshell.net is open for public now , maintain by skraito-0x71 , OFFICIAL CHAT IS AT ‪#‎GAMER‬
<ubrl> ⇪ f: MMOGames.com - Your source for MMO games and MMORPG games.
<^k^> yunfan: 拜二代
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 创建仿真器出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475074 创建仿真器时，报错。使用操作系统ubuntu15.10, ubuntu SDK 15.04。 Cannot download https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/cu ... 8dd.tar.xz : Get http://CN.system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ ... 8dd.tar.xz : stopped after 10 redirects 请教各位，谢谢
<^k^>  ─> ！ zz: jesse.zwd — 2016-01-31 15:04 &lt
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你有什么祝福 : 甲:"恭喜你,听说你妻子怀孕了,还是个男孩。" 乙 :"谢谢。" 甲:"对你未来的孩子,你有什么祝福?" 乙 :"希望他是我的儿子。" 甲 :"……"
<genophy> 你们谁遇到过ubuntu14.04 突然出现右上角的网络管理消失的问题？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 说梦话 : 饶舌的妻子说:"你昨晚又在说梦话了。" 驯服的丈夫回答道:"是的,不然我就没有说话的机会了。"
<genophy> 你们有没有发现。。。最近ubuntu的apt-get update 有时候会很慢。停在 wairing for headers能几十分钟？
<johnlearn> hi guys
<johnlearn> what are you doing ?
<johnlearn> Why did no one speak?
<sadhen> genophy 你用的什么源
<sadhen> 换个源估计就不会这样了
<johnlearn> list
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • office类软件推荐  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475078 我在windows里建立的ppt，在ubuntu里打开总是有错误 有个图片位置不对，项目符号也出错 用的Ubuntu14.02自带的LibreOffice。 又下了个WPS，都不是很好使 LibreOffice都没办法只粘贴文字，崩溃 zz: ni
<^k^>  ─> star90 — 2016-01-31 21:07
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 急救，ubuntu15.10如何下载磁力链接和种子文件啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=475079 我用了系统自带的transmission还有下载的qbittorrent都是一点都下不动，链接和种子都不行，链接和种子是没有问题的。本人新鸟，确实不太懂，就大神给解释下不 zz: 小土地
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-01-31 21:55
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tedlz123> 话说Ubuntu 16.04即将默认采用Mir显示服务器是吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-23
<lishoujun> 早
<Wl_mutou> #li
<Wl_mutou> 早
<Wl_mutou> #lishoujun
<Wl_mutou> @lishoujun
<Wl_mutou> lishoujun
<Wl_mutou> 额额
<lishoujun> ...
<Wl_mutou> 嘿嘿
<Wl_mutou> 那个，怎么艾特人了
<lishoujun> Wl_mutou: 333
<Wl_mutou> 对，对，就是这个
<Wl_mutou> 是要加什么符号来着？
<lishoujun> Wl_mutou: 在thunderbird里是双击你的名字
<lishoujun> 加冒号应该也可以
<Wl_mutou> :lishoujun
<Wl_mutou> :lishoujun
<Wl_mutou> lishoujun:
<Wl_mutou> lishoujun: 怎么不行呢
<Wl_mutou> lishoujun: yes
<Wl_mutou> lishoujun: 可以了么？
<lishoujun> 我能收到提醒   不要刷屏
<Wl_mutou> 哦哦
<Wl_mutou> 嘿嘿
<October252> 不加 冒号也行……
<Wl_mutou> October252: 原来你也在这个频道里面雅
<Wl_mutou> mysql 占用了好多内存
<garyhe> ／list
<Guest81> #topic
<Guest81> 诶
<Guest81> 这里的机器人呢~~
<IsoaSFlus> 我是机器人
<yunfan> 日前，甘肃定西警方抓捕一名“裸条”放贷者，并以敲诈勒索罪对犯罪嫌疑人杨某刑事拘留。杨某通过社交网络平台长期从事校园高息放贷业务，并以裸照抵押作为借款条件。对于还款困难者，杨某以裸照胁迫其提供“肉偿”（性服务）。据警方透露，已从杨某手机中发现大量“裸贷”照片   cc MangHuoEr
<onlylove> yunfan: 你该不是担心  MangHuoEr 被捉了吧
<onlylove> 试用期就让写总结，以后还得了
<onlylove> 这公司没法呆了e
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 辞职吧.
 * MangHuoEr 我还在
<Madper|dyslexia> 来自看守所的问候
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 你这话有歧义，意思是你在做这行当么
<claw-imifumei> MangHuoEr, 笑死了哈哈哈哈
<MangHuoEr> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 不怕频道里面有条子吗
<Madper|dyslexia> 不怕
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: Madper|dyslexia 身经百战，和条子谈笑风生
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 厉害
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 你的猫砂咋样了
<claw-imifumei> happyaron, 猫砂是小熊猫的
<claw-imifumei> happyaron, yuning 老板借我一副拼图，感觉年前有事干了
<happyaron> 233
<happyaron> claw-imifumei: 那你写错地址的是啥
<claw-imifumei> happyaron, 我没有写错地址啊，是 Madper|dyslexia 写错地址送了一堆椰子水
<happyaron> okok
<onlylove> happyaron: 猫沙？养猫的不是adam么
<onlylove> claw-imifumei: 拼图，借？
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 戴尔官翻几个意思，kabylake系列已经有官翻了？
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 我怎么觉得kabylake刚上市阿
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 14天机?
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 买了又退货的那些? 然后不允许当做全新机器再销售了?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 刚突然想起个事情来，为啥windows不更新kernel就能在新CPU上用，linux就要更新kernel
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 比方说，windows7目前在kabylake上肯定是没问题的，但是linux就要4.9,3.10行不？
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我估计旧kernel关闭一些特性也能跑在kabylake上
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/11261128574.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【官翻99新】戴尔XPS 9360 13.3英寸 i5-7200 8G 256G 银色 无忌银 全国联保一年【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东
<onlylove> 2手东公开卖二手了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 不贵, 值得买.
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 但是我最近不太喜欢xps13了...
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 那些海涛超便宜的是不是都是这些啊
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 不是吧. 是因为电脑本来就有差价吧
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 比方说前两年NEC 的lavie系列
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 应该不是.
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 二手机官网应该标明的吧?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 我记得uh90，有个海涛才6000多，u904怎么可能就那个价格
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 得拿出具体链接来看.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: http://piebbs.pconline.com.cn/topic-77502.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  亮瞎眼 来一台红色的超级本，富士通UH90 IGZO屏，附带MBP RETINA的对比图_最数码科技论坛_太平洋电脑网最数码论坛
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 这不是购买链接....
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 现在去那找购买连接，haswell的阿
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 不值得买.
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 最近每代都提升续航了啊
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你看法帖日期阿
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 这TM好几年前的事情了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 所以就别买这个了.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你现在想买也没了阿
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 还是买x1 carbon 5th吧
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 说的是价格阿
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 昂.
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 不过我记得你打游戏啊
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 这种本都没法玩啊?
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 还不如买个xps 15呢
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 买1080p版本的更好用.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 毛，游戏可以在四公主那玩
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: windows所让 bug很多.
<Madper|dyslexia> 缩放
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 四公主是啥?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: ps4
<onlylove> happyaron: dd来说下，怎么才能让3.10的kerenl跑在7代U上面
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 现在国内游戏越来越坑了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 没啥特别想玩得了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 玩单机啊
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 网游有啥好玩的
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 单机有游戏机啊
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 游戏机的游戏贵啊
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 所以电脑能不能玩就无所谓了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: steam多便宜
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 反正也玩不了几个，你买了那么多，有多少吃灰的
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: dota2, 之前天天玩, 还不要钱
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 有些游戏天生不适合手柄玩. 虽然手柄历史更悠久.
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 我不玩那个，玩不转
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 还有，steam windows和steamlinux是两个平台
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 然后呢?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 没了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 影响你买游戏了吗?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 不影响，就是在linux上开steam想玩游戏，发现那游戏是windows的，还得关机再开
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 就别用linux了啊. 只用win就好了啊
 * onlylove 搞挂了jenkins，弄了个不能用的build出来……
<onlylove> 早知道开发没写完，就不去折腾了
 * onlylove  下班下班
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  21:48
<maplebeats> quassel好难用
<maplebeats> cherrot: 哟
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-24
<lishoujun> 早
<onlylove> happyaron: ubuntu 语言支持装的包是不是和用户地理位置有关系，我英文的locale，为啥装了一堆中文的支持文件
<onlylove> happyaron: 或者说为啥语言支持里面简体中文是默认钩选的
<onlylove> happyaron: 最想不通的是，更改系统语言以后，firefox的菜单语言不会跟着改
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 你把firefox的翻译包删了试试
<claw-jigsaw> onlylove, 去刚 Mozilla 的
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 我觉得这事情很玄乎，因为是这样的，如果你用livecd装的话，firefox的语言肯定是英文
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 然而你用网络安装，firefox的语言可以是你选择的语言，能不能改我没试过
<claw-jigsaw> onlylove, =。=
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 所以两种安装方式选择一样的语言，firefox的行为不一样，这事情可能mozilla不愿意背锅
 * claw-jigsaw 继续去 jigsaw 了
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 好像这事真的要去找mozilla
 * Madper|dyslexia 困
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 搞定了
<onlylove> happyaron: firefox语言的问题搞定了，要装个语言包……
<onlylove> claw-jigsaw: 奇怪的是，那个包我是去mozilla下载的，是个addon
<claw-jigsaw> =。=
<onlylove> https://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2017/0123/232929_HMf9_1428332.png
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<October252> Cup cake ¿
<Madper|dyslexia> cherrot_: 早.
<IsoaSFlus> 早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早早
<happyaron> onlylove: 是和地理位置有关，但是做得不是很完整
<onlylove> happyaron: 我快被ubuntu绕晕了，没有adjtime调整utc和local,dpkg-reconfig locale直接生成locale，不给选择和选择默认的机会，这都啥啊
<gebjgd> onlylove, 直接UI改
<gebjgd> onlylove, 让你当小白还不会了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你要是装了能改的ui还好，要是ui没地方该，你去哪里改
<onlylove> gebjgd: 对了，今天中午听说你们那电视收费很奇葩？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 说是不想交电视费用得出示盲人证明？
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: timedatectl啊
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 一个systemd已经够了！
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 别再来折腾我了
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: timedatectl管时间方便很多啊. 以前改个时间可麻烦了, 我总觉得是linux在折磨我. 现在好了, 有systemd来帮我对抗linux的折磨
 * Madper|dyslexia systemd简化了linux世界! 
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 要不是ubuntu论坛那个弯弯整天瞎指路，我真懒的装U
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我也懒得装Ubuntu... 还是win好
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 以前改时间哪里麻烦了，你装的时候不用UTC不就天下太平了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 再不济还有hwclock
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 改时区啊, 改硬件时钟啊, 改ntp是否启用啊, 分别用不同的命令...
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 现在好了, 统一到timedatectl了
<Madper|dyslexia> 降低心智负担
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-jigsaw: .
<Madper|dyslexia> claw-jigsaw: 还在?
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 所以, timedatectl哪儿不好了...
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我记得以前改时区, 还得自己手动链接文件?
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: tzselect需要手动连接？
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 我都不知道有这么个命令...
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 看来 果然还是统一到timedatectl好...
<Madper|dyslexia> 省的我找这么多命令了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 手动连接是把时区文件连接到localtime吧，那个更省力，用ln搞定
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 不省力啊. ln命令特别难用...
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 比sytemd还难用？
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 是啊是啊, 改时区当然timedatectl比ln好用.
<happyaron> onlylove: 我是debian用户
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 你硬要说systemd好，那就是统一debian和redhat的操作习惯，啥checkconfig setup setenforce统统去死
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 啥时候能统一目录就更好了
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 然而就算这样，依旧统一不了apt和yum
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 所以你下次让坑王开个包管理吧
<happyaron> apt-rpm
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 都统一了, 就是同一个发行版了吧?
<happyaron> 当年用rh系，必装apt-rpm
<onlylove> Madper|dyslexia: 本来就不需要那么多发行版
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 话说, sogou linux到底是谁开发的? 为啥deepin说是她们开发的? 后来他们还有参与开发?
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 别听deepin在这事上扯淡
<happyaron> 搜狗linux是NUDT俩小哥加上孔叔叔和我写的代码
<happyaron> 难不成deepin给我们发工资了？
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 一开始搜狗没跟deepin合作过?
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 合作过一个社区版
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 昂.
<happyaron> 和现在的这个版本没毛线关系
<onlylove> happyaron: 大概他们改过吧，在他们的distro上
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 然后咋死了?
<happyaron> onlylove: 官方的版本基本改不了，候选词加密的
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: deepin不投入人力开发啊，就指望老K给写代码
<happyaron> 那就跟没出一样咯
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: lol
<onlylove> 依旧记得破马叔三天两头的qimp死机
<happyaron> 破马是不是不来这边了
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 所以deepin没给sogou pinyin写代码?
<onlylove> happyaron: 人有媳妇了，就不玩计算机了
<happyaron> 一行没写
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 老K给写了engine到fcitx的wrapper，就成了当初的版本
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 老K是哪里人?
<happyaron> fcitx 作者啊
<happyaron> 或者说，现任maintainer
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 我问清楚了, 一会儿去给咱司做marketing.
<onlylove> 不是csslayer么
<Madper|dyslexia> 不知道. yuking?
<happyaron> onlylove: csslayer就是老k
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: yuking是原作者
<onlylove> 我记得很久之前fcitx给人喷，然后作者撂挑子了
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 他不是wxt嘛?
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 没错
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 哪儿来的k...
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 做marketing就完全不理deepin那回事就可以，有问题可以加微信找我
<happyaron> 这事情现在是我own的
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 有git仓库?
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: yep
<happyaron> 不在launchpad
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: public的? 在哪儿都行啊倒是.
<happyaron> private且不在launchpad
<happyaron> privately hosted
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: https://github.com/sogoupinyin/ 这下面有开源的部分
<ubrl> ⇪ f: sogoupinyin · GitHub
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 好.
<happyaron> (貌似有需要更新的，回头再更新吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 放bitbucket上，好像私有不要钱的
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经单独host了，还做了CI
<happyaron> 何苦放bitbucket
<onlylove> happyaron: 你说CI我突然想起，项目的jenkins刚被我搞挂，因为硬盘满了
<happyaron> onlylove: 我们也偶尔挂，同因为硬盘满
<happyaron> 不过只是测试全fail而已，不会出别的问题
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  18:40
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  23:39
<maplebeats> twitter.com
<maplebeats> www.twitter.com
<maplebeats> ubrl
<ubrl> maplebeats,
<maplebeats> ubrl: 傻逼
<ubrl> maplebeats,
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-25
<violetzijing> Madper|dyslexia: 早
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<Madper|dyslexia> violetzijing: 早.
<Madper|dyslexia> violetzijing: 公司今天人还多吗?
<violetzijing> Madper|dyslexia: 应该没人
<Madper|dyslexia> violetzijing: 恩...
<violetzijing> Madper|dyslexia: 你看请假了一片。。。
<Madper|dyslexia> violetzijing: 恩...
<Madper|dyslexia> violetzijing: 一会儿我去
<violetzijing> 按说这个时候， MangHuoEr 应该已经吃上牛肉面了吧
<MangHuoEr> yoooooo
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 对啊
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr: 嫉妒啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 请假啊
<MangHuoEr> Madper|dyslexia: 你居然去上班啊
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 请假就不能守着公司的单身没休假的漂亮小姑娘了，是不是啊 cc claw-jealous
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: 你还是不懂我们厂
<claw-jealous> onlylove: 你还是不懂我们厂
<yuning> onlylove: 你还是不懂我们厂
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 马萨卡，难道你们要守着单身小伙子
<onlylove> cc claw-jealous yuning
<claw-jealous> 好像并没有单身的小伙子啊。。。
<claw-jealous> onlylove: 你还是不懂我们厂
<onlylove> claw-jealous: 难道是奥巴桑，我记得微软很多漂亮小姑娘的
<yuning> onlylove: 你还是不懂我们厂
<onlylove> yuning: 懂你们厂有屁用
<claw-jealous> =。=
<yuning> onlylove, 不懂不要插嘴
<claw-jealous> 插嘴。。。
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 你不是休假了?
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 咋还来irc?
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 早上去做体检, 完事后离单位比较近就干脆过来歇一天
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 好的, 我吃过午饭也去
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 回家了还来跟我们吹水?
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 好啊, CZ 也在
<yuning> MangHuoEr, 啊对了, 昨天有你一个EMS件
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 啊？ 帮我放我桌子上就好了
<MangHuoEr> yuning: 就那个大显示器旁边就好了
<MangHuoEr> 唉不对， yuning 不是也请假了么
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 然而人喜欢呆在公司的感觉
<onlylove> MangHuoEr: 所以又去上班了
<yuning> MangHuoEr, OK, 放好了
<Madper|dyslexia> ... ...
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: MangHuoEr: 羡慕你们这些休假的
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 在家办公的人羡慕我们什么... 我们休假也不过是达到和你一样的日常状态罢了
<Madper|dyslexia> yuning: 我得干活儿啊
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 我刚才还在读公司的邮件列表呢 LOL
<yuning> Madper|dyslexia, 其实让我选的话我宁可选办公室办公, 在家太无聊了
<onlylove> 擦，ubuntu简直坑，什么apt-add-repo还有啥add-apt-repo,1404里面能用，1604就tm没有了
<onlylove> 这distro怎么还活着
<onlylove> mark赶紧掐了canonical的财路
<onlylove> 别让他们祸害人了
<onlylove> docker也是，弄个破命令，要是他不给这命令，我直接用echo添加什么事都没
<onlylove> 这次被docker官方文档给坑了
<claw-jealous> =。=
<claw-jealous> 过年了过年了
<MangHuoEr> claw-jealous: 好啊
<MangHuoEr> chihchun: 来吃牛肉面
<onlylove> https://coreos.com/quay-enterprise/docs/latest/mysql-container.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Setting Up a MySQL Docker Container
<onlylove> 为啥脏活要我干，这文档能坑死人好么
<onlylove> 被coreos摆了一道，总有一天，要找回场子
<Madper|dyslexia> MangHuoEr: 你怎么会突然请 chihchun 吃牛肉面????
<maplebeats> hello
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  19:18
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  19:18
<maplebeats> fuck
<Madper|dyslexia> maplebeats: 媒婆最近怎么有时间来了?
<maplebeats> Madper|dyslexia: 放假了嘛
<Madper|dyslexia> maplebeats: 这么早就放假啊. 羡慕.
<maplebeats> 早？
<maplebeats> 不是正常的放假时间么
<maplebeats> 我还以为放得比较晚的了
<Madper|dyslexia> maplebeats: 比法定早的, 都叫早
<maplebeats> 不就比法定的多一天么-
<Madper|dyslexia> maplebeats: 明明后天才放假啊
<Madper|dyslexia> maplebeats: 你今天就放假了
<maplebeats> 啊，我们昨天就在打酱油了- -
 * p__ 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-26
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=51192
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 新疆网民如何度过断网的300多天
<onlylove> happyaron: 看了上面那文，我觉得有时候弄个完整系统镜像比较好点 ^
<onlylove> happyaron: 万一系统挂了，好歹重装不会太纠结
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 有没有什么适合做u盘系统的发行版?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 那么多呢，去distrowath上看啊，优盘好像puppy比较流行
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我用过slax，不过很久没更新了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 搜portablelinux就行，很多可以
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不过这些大都包管理略纠结
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 但是够用
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 没看懂这个puppy是什么意思，是用其它发行版改出来的吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: NTM是不会摆渡还是不会google
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: TMD当伸手党很爽是吧
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 没啊，我在它官网
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 我确实没看懂这个的性质
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy
<ubrl> ⇪ f: DistroWatch.com: Puppy Linux
<IsoaSFlus> 我找了啊
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 莫名其妙我就成伸手党了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: UbuntuLTS-compatible是什么意思?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: http://futurist.se/gldt/wp-content/uploads/12.10/gldt1210.png
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 所以你连翻译也懒得查了是吧？
<jyf> onlylove:  i am at the airport :D
<onlylove> jyf: 你要往哪去
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 哥你别这样黑我啊
<jyf> onlylove: fly home
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 我不黑你，你TMd连compatible什么意思都不知道？
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove: 这两词我都认识但连一起我不太明白
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 如果你知道，为啥还要问我？
<onlylove> jyf: 真幸福
<onlylove> jyf: 我要明天走
<abc_> IsoaSFlus: 一种基于 ubuntu, 一种基于 slackware
<onlylove> jyf: 虽然我并不想回
<jyf> onlylove: me too
<IsoaSFlus> abc_: 原来是这个意思，感谢
<jyf> IsoaSFlus:
<IsoaSFlus> jyf:啊?
<jyf> IsoaSFlus: fuck off
<IsoaSFlus> jyf: 咋了?
<jyf> IsoaSFlus: nothing
<IsoaSFlus> jyf: 我以前和你有过节吗?
<jyf> IsoaSFlus: nope, i just want to say fuck off to someone, then its your nick happened into my eyes
<jyf> so i just follow my heart and say fuck off to you , nothing else
<IsoaSFlus> jyf: 好的，傻逼，i just follow my heart too
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 迷路 : 一个在深山迷了路的人,经过三天三夜的乱走,最後看到一缕炊烟。他兴奋地跑过去,看到一个衣衫褴褛的男子,正在地上烤一只老鼠吃。 他将背包一丢,大声喊:"谢天谢地,我迷了三天三夜的路,终於遇到了一个人。" 那男子也吓了一跳,不过泄气地说:"朋友,慢一点高
<^k^>  ─> 兴,我已经迷了六天六夜了。"
<jyf> IsoaSFlus: and fuck away
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 这喷子你不管管?
<jyf> lol
<IsoaSFlus> m
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 谢谢
<Madper|dyslexia> 我先去吃饭
<Madper|dyslexia> 你戴会儿帽子吧
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 好
<Madper|dyslexia> IsoaSFlus: 等我自杀了, 守护世界的重任就交给你了.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper|dyslexia: 你这搞得我有点慌
<October252> 你要维护世界和平么？
<Madper|dyslexia> October252: 好久不见.
<October252> 好久不见哈
<October252> 新年快乐！大吉大利
<Madper|dyslexia> October252: 那我也祝你鸡年大吉吧
<Madper|dyslexia> import xxx.jpg 怎么提高画质啊?
<October252> 好啊
<October252> 换 scort
<Madper|dyslexia> -depth 之后跟多少合适?
<October252> 画质不是依赖图床么
<Madper|dyslexia> 图床不压缩的
<happyaron> onlylove: 弄吧
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 我tmd今天还要上班好好干活
<happyaron> 苦逼
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 不然你以为我在睡觉嘛?
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 今天本来就是工作日啊.
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 大概是在划水
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 你在划水啊?
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 那你苦逼个毛
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: ä½ 
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 我还在做demo啊
<happyaron> 我是在好好干活
<happyaron> 还在搞wifi
<happyaron> nnd
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 今天本来就是工作日啊
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 大家都在工作啊
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 有啥好苦逼的...
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: 哦
<happyaron> 出了一个感觉今天搞不定的东西
<Madper|dyslexia> happyaron: 那就年后呗
<happyaron> Madper|dyslexia: dell着急
<onlylove> happyaron: 以我对dell的了解，其实他们并不着急，只是表现的很着急
<onlylove> quay好难……
<happyaron> onlylove: 已经拖了好几个月了
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，那他们可能真的急了
<happyaron> onlylove: 大浪淘沙剩下的他们确实想要的bug
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过戴尔的东西质量一般般阿，就是便宜
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: dell做乙方的时候着急不着急, 一点儿也不影响当他们做甲方的时候着急不着急.
 * onlylove 想起了dell idrac那个超级buggy的console
<Madper|dyslexia> onlylove: 当dell付钱给你做东西的时候, 其实还是挺能push的.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2srKIRRXBAABPwcesxhEAALrWQJTGa4AAE_Z286.jpg 要来杯么?
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • inter dual bandwireless-AC 3168无线网卡 无法连接wifi 求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482592 如题，我是ubuntu 16.04 LTS版本。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-01-26 14:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33493.html 躲 债 : 汤姆来找吉姆要帐,吉姆躲在家里不敢露面。他见吉姆的鞋放在门旁,知道人一定在家,便上前敲门。可屋里一点动静也没有,他就大声说:吉姆,我知道你躲在家里,你的鞋子还放在门边呢? 从里面传来一个声音:不,我可以光着脚出
<^k^>  ─> 去。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 现在发现还不晚 : 今天下班回去,进电梯的时候一个男的拎着根狗链一起进电梯。 电梯走到一半,那个男的突然大叫一声！！把我吓大一跳！ 然后那个男的咆哮"我的狗呢！！！" 大叔,感情你牵着一根狗链子溜了一晚上啊……
<IsoaSFlus> 话说你们有谁在linux下面用chrome的吗，chrome的那个源你们还能update吗?
<vucen> mpv上面一行灰色的 不知道怎么除去
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • arch以后就不能用i686安装了?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482593 arch以后就不能用i686安装了? https://www.archlinux.org/news/phasing- ... 6-support/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-01-26 21:05
<vucen> [vo/opengl] Couldn't load hwdec driver 'vdpau'
<vucen> 可能不支持硬解le
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • AMDGPU-Pro 驅動 16.60 發行 (適用 Ubuntu 16.04)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482598 1. AMDGPU-Pro 驅動 16.60 發行公告 http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-article ... Notes.aspx AMDGPU-PRO Driver for Linux Release Notes 2. 適用 AMDGPU-Pro Driver Version 16.60 for Ubuntu 16.04 3. 下載 AMDGPU-Pro Driver https://www
<^k^>  ─> 2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ubun ... 184.tar.xz 4. 安裝 <a class="postlink" href=&qu
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-27
<IsoaSFlus> vucen: 你用--hwdec=yes选项试试
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看的剪吧 : 有人进来理发,我问剪个什么发型, 客人说你看着剪吧。然后我就盯着他看了半个小时, 收了十块钱,他就走了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开心搞笑的校园生活。 : 高中一次考试开始二十分钟左右,某女生开始踢前桌的凳子,想要问问题。就在这时,一块巴掌大天花板正好掉在她桌子上,很大的动静,全班都吓了一跳。该女生遂自己埋头答题,考试后愤愤地说:"太可怕了,刚有了一点点作弊的想法就遭天谴了。"
<xxasdfew> 有人在吗
<ubrl> xxasdfew:点点点.  12:34
<xxasdfew> 过年了
<abc_> ....
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱你的一切 : 男:你会爱上我吗? 女:也许会吧！ 男:那你会爱上我什么呢? 女:爱一个人应该爱他的一切！ 男:（慌了）但……但我什么也没有啊！ 女:（不好意思地说）不会吧,人家第一次撒谎竟然被你识破了。 男:晕倒！
<IsoaSFlus> 都忙着过年
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你妈逼的 : 表演系在排小品。 男生:"本来咱俩这事儿好好的,都是让你妈给逼的。" 女生:"是你妈逼的。" 男生:"你妈逼的。" 女生:"你妈逼的。" 男生:"去你妈的,不排了这叫什么台词儿啊?"
<Lavande> 竟然还有人
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6878.html 一群蚂蚁爬上了大象的背 : 一群蚂蚁爬上了大象的背,但被摇了下来,只有一只蚂蚁死死地抱着大象的脖子不放,下面的蚂蚁大叫:掐死他,掐死他,小样,还他妈反了！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装软件报错，软件包 runit 尚未配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482599 问题如图，具体情况在图片里，百度谷歌都没找到解决方法，求大神帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 curry — 2017-01-27 17:53
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教下KICAD PCB绘图中如何绘制曲线？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482600 本人使用KICAD快半个月了吧，现在绘制一PCB高频信号部分，不知如何绘制曲线，也有说蛇形曲线，如果有熟悉的请指点指点，谢谢了！ 使用版本：4.0.5 统计信息: 发表
<^k^>  ─> 于 由 惋惜意尽 — 2017-01-27 19:39
<IsoaSFlus_> 各位新年快乐
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 沙漠加油站 : 进入沙漠区之前的小镇上,第一家加油站站前的巨型广告版上写着:此去即是沙漠地区,除本站外,您举目所见的其它加油站皆为海市蜃楼,务请即刻加满油箱以策安全。 
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-28
<hel> hello
<ubrl> hel:点点点.  09:46
<hel> yourenma
<hel> is anyone there?
<hel> is anyone there?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家庭遇上学校,怀具就来了 : 小明被叫到办公室,老师摸着她头:小明,你爸爸搞公司是吗?小明点头。老师:咱们少先队要搞个活动,能让你爸支持一下吗?小明回家说了,父母叹气:算了,给5000吧！第二天小明回家:老师说想把活动搞好点儿……父亲忽地站起:什么,简直是绑架
<^k^>  ─> ,我现在正赔钱呢！母亲连忙把父亲按住:给吧,孩子在人家手里呢。
<IsoaSFlus> 禁忌双重存在
<IsoaSFlus_> 禁忌双重存在
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 安装软件报错，软件包 runit 尚未配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482599 问题如图，具体情况在图片里，百度谷歌都没找到解决方法，求大神帮忙 报错如下： start: 无法连接到 Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: 拒绝连接 dpkg: 处理
<^k^>  ─> 软件包 runit (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回错误状态 1 因为错 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小神枪手 : 射击队的教练在街墙上发现了一排气枪弹洞,个个都命中一个很小的粉笔圈。他心想这准是个神枪手,无论如何也应该把他找到。经过查访,他发现射手竟是个七岁的孩童。"小朋友,"教练十分敬佩的问,"你的射击术是从哪儿学来的呀?""没什么,"小孩子若无其事的说
<^k^>  ─> ,"很简单的,我先对着墙开枪,然后在弹洞周围用粉笔画个圆圈。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 死者的电话 : 医生冲向衣架,喊道:"快把工具包递给我。" "出了什么事了,爸爸?"女儿惊慌地问。 "刚才一个年轻人打电话说,没有我,他就要死。" 女儿松了一口气:"别忙,我觉得,这电话是打给我的。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘安装win10和Ubuntu双系统，开机无Ubuntu引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482603 新年好！不知道有没有人在。我在华硕笔记本上装双系统卡壳了，一直解决不了。电脑是120G SSD加1T HDD,win10安装在SSD上，SSD是GPT分区,HDD是MBR分区。我在HDD上压缩了个空闲
<^k^>  ─> 盘并手动分区安装了Ubuntu16.04,但重启的时候没有Ubuntu启动选项，而是直接登陆问win10.尝试 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一块钱不够罚 : 儿子:"爸,您有钱吗?" 父亲:"我钱包里还有一块钱。" 儿子:"我把平常攒的一块钱给您吧。" 父亲:"为什么?" 儿子:"因为您爱随地吐痰,一块钱不够罚。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-01-29
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGnyIN_DwAAEUxr_mYSEAAMY3AA-IpwAARTe603.jpg 分享图片
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 天意 : 病人顽固地反对做手术。他说:"既然上帝把盲肠放在这里,那一定是有他的道理的。" "当然,"医生回答道,"上帝给你盲肠,就是为了我能够把它拿出来呀！ "
<aniu> :quit
<aniu> help
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/01/Cg-4WlI2sv-IBuORAAI8AacuM7AAALrWgFWzOkAAjwZ171.jpg 河马妈妈吻宝宝,太萌了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 鸡年首问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482608 16.04 amd64，开机就有提示，什么也不影响。就想问问是啥原因？长城宽带的问题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2017-01-29 15:04
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 累得快 : 工头对新工人说:"你做事慢,走路慢,脑筋也动得慢,你有哪件事做得快?" 新工人说:"有,我累得快。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小白求助，小米本13安得16.10,能开热点但是不能连无线  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482609 是驱动问题还是啥，之前按过16.04,无线还是可以正常用着的 统计信息: 发表于 由 阳光气志男 — 2017-01-29 17:50
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 贼样子 : 从前,有个商人识字不多,却好卖弄文字。一天,他搭船外出经商,船停泊在江心寺,他和同行者一块下船到寺里游玩,忽见亭上写着:"江心赋"三个宇。他大惊失色,忙喊:"有贼,有贼！ "同行的人都莫名其妙,他却一本正经地说:"那墙上不是写着'江心贼'吗！ "同行的
<^k^>  ─> 人都笑了,对他说:"那不是'贼',那是'赋'。"这个人仍连连摇头说:"富倒是富（赋）,可总是有 …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mpv can't speed play video  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=482610 for some m2ts video. I use the pcDuino3B, I use the armbian 520 and mpv to wathch the video. the orgion of the bluray, some file end with m2ts , it told [VDPAU SUNXI] Presentation time not supported so how can I use the mpv to watch the video at 4X speed. I have t
<^k^>  ─> ried as mpv --framedrop decoder+vo --speed 4 --no-audio file but it can not work on some video. who know how to use a …
<stduolc_> 大家好啊
<ubrl> stduolc_:点点点.  01:08
<stduolc_> 你们一般用什么监控系统啊？
<stduolc_> 大家好啊
<ubrl> stduolc_:点点点.  01:09
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-22
<muyi> hello
<ubrl> muyi:点点点.  11:37
<muyi> hi
<ubrl> muyi:点点点.  11:38
<muyi> uit
<Guest50128> ubuntu 18.04的桌面gnome会有全局菜单吗？
<syq> who knows
<guojunlu> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-23
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  11:26
<BeeBuu> 有人熟悉mpd么？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-24
<BigOne> 感觉好安静阿
<syq> BigOne: 是的呢
<syq> 都不太有人来了
<BigOne> 这边是工作的多，还是学生多？
<BigOne> syq
<syq> 都没人了，说这个有意思么。。。
<syq> 可能是当年热闹的时候都是学生，现在都毕业工作了。
<syq> 死法类似人人
<BigOne> 不过，irc在国内用的人少也是关键
<kingbo> 我怎么感觉还是国内开源气份不足的原因呢
<tonyw> test
<ubrl> tonyw:点点点.  11:40
<tonyw> .....
<tonyw> bot
<tonyw> test
<ubrl> tonyw:点点点.  11:40
<tonyw> time
<tonyw> demo
<tonyw> build
<slucx> 几年不来就huntxu roylez这两个ID认识了
<charley2333[m]> gnome3有没有全局菜单，找找扩展
<charley2333[m]> KDE有
<syq> gnome3 的设计似乎不是太适合全局菜单（根本没地放
<charley2333[m]> gnome3中间的时间可以放右边，有扩展
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-25
<mayli> hi all
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  08:35
<mayli> test
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  08:35
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  09:22
<Dex_F> 虚拟机，ls /media出现cdrom cdrom0，内容一样，为什么会有两个
<BeeBuu> fivesheep,骑马过海！
<kingbo> 1/join gentoo
 * harajuku 困
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-26
<OlgaW> whois
<yan__> 有人?
<yan__> I used IRC for the first time
<u0_a14_> YES
<yan__> i
<yan__> ?
<yan__> ?
<yan__> ?
<yan__> /part/有事
<OlgaW> help
<OlgaW> 这是一条测试消息
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-27
<alpha080> Mmm
<kaleo_> dff
<alpha080> 机器人k呢
<tracyone> hi
<ubrl> tracyone:点点点.  18:58
<exchain[m]> 分享dns代理： https://github.com/aifk/dpfcnm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - aifk/dpfcnm: Dns proxy for china mainland. 專爲中國大陸網民製作的ＤＮＳ分流代理工具。
#ubuntu-cn 2018-01-28
<Fint> hello
<ubrl> Fint:点点点.  17:08
<Fint> ?
<Fint> ff
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-22
<keppel> hello?
<keppel> somebody catch me ?
<qingzui> q
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-23
<mapleBloodRed> 有没有妹子？
<pity> :P
<colemanlee5566> hi
<ubrl> colemanlee5566:点点点.  10:17
<colemanlee5566> 为什么我输入/topic没有作用？
<aurora> 为什么我输入/topic没有作用？
<pity> 你们是用的 irssi 吗？
<pity> 在 irssi 中输入框里直接输入 /topic 前面不要带任何字符
<chongwish> 好冷清啊
<yuyanjia> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-24
<abc_Lee_abc> 还是没人...
<rhzme[m]> 没人
<abc_Lee_abc> 机器人..
<toxync11> [alex99@tox] join 17
<defix> 有人么
<ubrl> defix:点点点.  14:01
<toxync11> [alex99@tox] 哈 有人
<defix> 哈哈
<defix> 你能看到我的IP吗
<toxync11> [alex99@tox] 怎么可能 我是走tox机器人连的
<toxync11> [alex99@tox] onlylove royleze 嘿嘿
<defix> 120.244.107.39
<ubrl> defix, 120.244.107.39 中国 移动
<defix> 这个不是你的吗
<defix> 你看你能看到我IP不
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-25
<Atokk> 有人在么？
<ubrl> Atokk:点点点.  14:14
<Atokk> 哈哈
<linfei> 这里都是中国人吗？
<linfei> hi
<ubrl> linfei:点点点.  17:45
<linfei> ubrl: ??
<ubrl> linfei, 休息一下..  17:46
<linfei> ubrl:你是中国的呀？
<ubrl> linfei, .. 休息一下 ..  17:46
<linfei> urbl：啥子么
<linfei> ？？
<linfei> 有中国人吗
<linfei> 嘿
<Atokk> 都在干嘛呢？
<Atokk> daoge: 😊😊刀哥
#ubuntu-cn 2019-01-26
<linfei> 嘿嘿嘿
<mayli> ...
<linfei> ？？？
<linfei> 你是哪里的人？
<linfei> mayli:啊哈？
<linfei> asdfasdfasdfas
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-20
<Abel_qwq> Hello?
<Abel_qwq> everyone?
<Abel_qwq> you ren ma?
<Abel_qwq> emm
<Abel_qwq> OK
<Virgoans> quit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-21
<Taosim> 请教一个问题，sudo执行命令和root执行同样的命令有什么区别？
<Abel_qwq> a
<Abel_qwq> 啊
<dash52> 请问群里是中文聊天还是英文呀
<dash52> 可以发送截屏信息的么
<dash52> 我遇到了装完ubuntu18.04.3桌面版本的时候，登录界面用户名不见的问题
<dash52> 只在屏幕中间显示Not listed?，然后就没有任何用户名选择了
<dash52> 有没有哪位大神知道这是什么原因？
<dash52> google查了一下，把用户名的id和组都从1000改成1001之后，仍然登录的时候都是空白
<dash52> 使用ctrl + alt + f3，可以进入命令行界面，也能使用dash用户名和密码登录，但是就是登录界面上不显示dash用户名
<dash52> Anybody can help?
 * Abel_qwq 无聊
 * Abel_qwq boring
#ubuntu-cn 2020-01-26
<xhw514> lsusb
